# **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club** (All ASUS P45 Mobo Owners Welcome!)



## ocman

***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

*>>> All ASUS P45 motherboard owners are welcome to join! <<<*

*Wish you and your gear are Rock Solid and Heart Touching!!!*












Spoiler: Click here to see the alternative mods


























Spoiler: Click here to see boot up screens for individual models

































After a few searching through OCN, I realized there isn't an official thread for owners of the ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo motherboard to discuss/share thoughts/ideas about this great budget overclocking motherboard. So I am starting this thread for all the owners of this mobo.

*>>> Feel free to post you rig gallery, screen shots, oc records, as well as your questions and answers <<<*

*Also, check out "Post #2" for helpful tips, overclocking guides, and reference**.*









*Update: New Owners Club Name: "Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club" (Since Nov. 3, 2010)*

*Original Club Name: "Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club" (From July 9, 2010 - Nov. 2, 2010)*

Note: Based on owners club name change poll results, there were 18 votes for no change, and 24 votes for change. Hence, the change is made.



Spoiler: Click here to see the pictures of the motherboards



*P5Q PRO Turbo*










*P5Q PRO*










*P5Q Turbo*












*ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Reviews:*

* Hardware Logic: Here*
* Legion Hardware: Here

 Motherboards.org: Here

 Hardware Canucks' TechWiki Beta: Here*

*Motherboards Resources:*

* Product Page: ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo, PRO, Turbo (for specs, drivers...etc.)*

* User Guide Manual: ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo, PRO, Turbo (It'll come in handy!)*

*The two extra pages* from the *P5Q PRO Turbo* user guide manual on: *Using Two Hard Disks in Drive Xpert* and *Motherboard Safety Info Updates*.

* Memory QVL: ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo, PRO, Turbo (Check yours to save some hassles!)*

* Latest Official BIOS: ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo 0701**, PRO 2102, Turbo 0602 (older version* *PRO Turbo 0602)*

* I've uploaded the 0503 BIOS that I backed up from my original P5Q PRO Turbo. (In case anyone wants to test or mod it.)*

* Newer Atheros Network Drivers: Download page (Thank MUff1N for the find!







)*

* Newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver (11.7.0.1013): link* *(thanks MUff1N for previous link update! thanks jetpak12 for the latest link update!







)*

* ASUS' utility to support for 2.2TB+ drives:* *Disk Unlocker (in case you need it or curious about it)*

* Third party website hosting a list of drivers for ASUS (LGA775) motherboards: link*

*Note:* *I update the members list constantly, PM me if I missed your username.*

 *Owners Club Members' List* 







*ocman 
fastsite
SyveRson
Jeffaruni
Ryanb213
csanii
zidave
greg8west
Punjab
crazydj*
*tokhoi
Redmist
Mr. Ricky
molino
Voltazar
JediCow
bige83
mcpetrolhead
[nK]Sharp
Dillmiester*
*onnetz
DoN_Tigar
eR_L0k0!!
Power_Man
deathparadox
steo3
liskawc
Xraven771
wumpus
maxextz*
*ArcticZero
Rich_D
toazd
mihuman
Mechrock
q9550newb
MUff1N
Nfi
Solo
jgarcia*
*x1x50Jayx1x
newguy1985
Maverickj*







*KingT* *
Ravagethorn
rgwoods
rfjunkie
-HOOT-
Brenslick*
*Izvire*
*L36
killakee
Erper
The Floyd Effect
RichieCropper
someone153
zhylun
Pir
ramenbuoy
trar552*
*virus86
kentt
Billy_5110
pieisgood2
Taz_Man
Adam^
Ouwe Reus
flowtek
Asus11
turrican9*
*donrapello
xdanger
franckimp
petrieslastword
Tavo.Ventura
Duke_Arnout
Kirby1
rashiga
Danker16
epsilon777*
*LS2GTO
xdoktor
tN0w
karan.t
1greeny1
themadme
Smoblikat
Track
Prescott-King
mm67*
*Blacklac
pitroy
higain_guitar
mmBoogieman
Cyclops
Roweyi7
Darekk1990
kipoly
imolol
anti bones*
*Improvidus
Nihilist_81
Colorado S14
tsyra
centy
Vhozard
Micma
EarlGrey
ZonderZout
chiefsheep*
*sizif
Petrol
triangle
danailed
geepee
sick70malibu
dlerch
Rose321
Hyoketsu
timwu225*
*BababooeyHTJ
R.D.BID 
tommy209
concretefire
Darek21
jacksknight*







*jetpak12 
BlankThis
oldschool83
Boorock*
*favas*
*olly230*
*Snayperskaya*
*Reuma*








*neozycho*
*DW2012*
*troilo*
*cvtmih*








*Ice 1*
*rudderz666*
*micul*
*treeman*
*KuuFA*








*TOO*
*Matt-Matt*
*sneakynoob*
*Lazloisdavrock*
*RedStapler*
*Mave*
*Rob Dylemma*








*Marctraider*
*majnu*
*Mike-IRL*
*photoeye*
*hellojustinr*
*cichy45*
*DJ_GLiTCH*
*johnwethek*
*Foucault71*
*darkphantom*
*Oo Alias oO*
*gliterman*
*zealotKi11er*
*Cyrious*
*rgwoehr*
*neozycho*
*SamboNZ*
*Nismolilly*
*TA4K*
*Zimmyantz*
*bczm8703*
*cgull*
*Raiden911*
*jampog*
*SiberianSpForce*
*BugBash*
*Oubadah*
*Slavenhook*
*Priddle*
*N0cif*
*WeRNothiNg*
*Gacrux*
*Pyris*
*hi2shy*
*meryqat*
*mefaked*
*xraptor69*
*razorx*
*darien*
*tomny666*
*mm99*
*spyropt*
*Fred B*
*Duake*
*g3p0*
*Thunderstroke*
*DJBodi*
*benjamen50*
*Hammy*
*OVRCLOKR*
*Master__Shake*
*Skora*
*Cmdr.Chaos*
*justeleblanc*
*dtodorov7*
*LackOfSkill*
*GIGAFUN*
*Artcore101*
*pit5000*
*Thepixel02*
*Bonjovi*
*ClintE*
*benjamen50*
*meaantje*
*mllrkllr88
Droidriven
pel666
kerryann
Sliden*
*Spookie321*
*Kounavi*
*thy34*
*Andrew G*
*SmOgER*
*Firehawk*
*KumaThaBear*
*Robby JAtmiko*
*omega1988*
*miracle03*
*MrOz*
*Revhead*
*Frostrose*
*rockedout*
 *Club members to date: 233* 

*Name in Blue = Current PRO Turbo Owners.*
*Name in Red = Current PRO or Turbo Owners.*
*Name in Black = Current P45 series (non-PRO Turbo/Pro/Turbo) Owners.*
*Name in Grey = Previous Owners of PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo.*

*ASUS Socket 775 mobos: ftp site*

*ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Modding Resources**:*

*Guide: How to run SLI on Asus P5Q Pro Turbo* 
* - Thank awdrifter for posting the guide*








*HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (NEW: HyperSLI Beta that works with all MBs!)*
* - Thank test tube for posting the guide*









*Guide for Physx in 2 steps* */* *How to run Physx in Windows 7 with ATi cards* */* *Hybrid Physx Mod v1-03 v1-05ff* *(for PhysX only)*
* - Thank AMD SLI guru, Tator Tot,* *and GenL for posting their guide*









*How to Install Snow Leopard* *[Updated]* *and* *How to upgrade Snow Leopard to Lion on P5Q PRO Turbo*
* - Thank rgwoehr/Ron for posting the hack in his blogs at rgwoehr.com*









*Installing Mac OSX* *Lion on P5Q PRO Turbo*
* - Thank hellojustinr for posting the hack in his blogs at* *hellojustinrtech.blogspot.ca*








*Installing Snow Leopard Retail 10.6.X on P5Q Series* *and* *xMove + MultiBeast: Install OS X 10.7 Lion...* *and* *xMove Demo...*
* - Thank RoberT_XeS for posting the guide at InsanelyMac.com* *and* *Tony* *for his guide in his blog at tonymacx86.blogspot.com*









***Reminder**: Backup your current BIOS to elsewhere before flashing any one of BIOSes below.*

*Modded BIOSes:*

* For P5Q PRO Turbo:*

* BugBash's 0701 mod* *Here* (Modded for Xeon; Mod info and instructions and tools can be found *Here*.)
* - Thank BugBash for the mod*








* Dillmiester's 0602 mod* *Here* (see later posts for mod info)
* - Thank Dillmiester for the mod







*

* Ket's 0602 mod* *File Here* (See changelog in rar file for mod info)
* - Thank Ket at XS for the mod







*

* mrosen's 0602 mod* *Here* (based on Ket's 0602 file)
* - Thank mrosen at XS for the mod







*

* For P5Q PRO:*
* chenxuwen's mod* *Here* (based on Ket's file)
* - Thank chenxuwen at XS for the mod







*
* For P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q PRO:*

* rgwoods' mods* *Here*
* - Thank rgwoods for mods, and KingT for his input







*

* For P5Q Series (various models):*

* Ket's P5Q Series modded BIOSes (Older)* *Here*
* - Thank maxextz for posting, and Ket at XS







*

* Ket's P5Q Series modded BIOSes (Newer)* *Here* *(Updated Link)*
* - Thank Ket at XS







*

*Tools for modifying BIOS:*

* Get MMTool* *Here* (post#2157) *or download it* *Here*
* - Thank Dillmiester for the link, and Ket at XS







*

* Alternatively, Get AMIBCP* *Here*
* - Thank L36 for the share!







*

*







Many thanks to the members for providing help in this club!!! REP+!!!







*

*Owners Club Signature Code for current OCN:*

***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

*Owners Club Signature Code for current OCN (P45 variation):*

***Official ASUS P45 Series Owners Club***



Spoiler: Owners Club Signature Codes (for previous OCN)



*Signature Codes for this Owners Club (for previous OCN)*

*For original owners club sig code, copy the code in the box below, then paste and save it to your signature:*

Code:



Code:


[CODE][B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club**[/URL][/B]

[/CODE]


Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]

* Original Owners Club Signature Sample look:*

* **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club***

*For new owners club sig code, copy the code in the box below, then paste and save it to your signature:*

Code:



Code:


[CODE][B][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club**[/URL][/B]

[/CODE]


Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]

* New Owners Club Signature Sample look:*

* **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

*Tips:* There's an *8 lines limit* for signature. To save space so you can put more in your signature, for links originated from this forum,
Use "*[THREAD=THREAD NUMBER] Title [/THREAD]*" format, not " Title "



















ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO FACTORY DEFAULT BIOS 0503.zip 734k .zip file


----------



## ocman

*12 Helpful Tips**:*

*#1:* *Fill in your system information* with *RigBuilder* so others can better assist you!








*#2:* Don't give up on your *mobo user guide manual* when looking for answers. It'll come in handy!








*#3:* *Install aftermarket cooling for the CPU/ system* and *a good 80+ certified PSU* before running stress tests or overclocking.









*#4:* *Do not test overclock* when you have important tasks running. e.g. during installation(s) or backup, disk defragmenting, burning CD/DVD, or with any unsaved important docs.









*#5:* The following *BIOS settings you should change* before further overclocking:







* Manual* AI Overclocking Tuner. (In order to set value for FSB Frequency)

*Any value above default* FSB Frequency.

*AUTO* CPU Ratio Setting (Otherwise set a value in range. AUTO is optional)

*Smallest value* DRAM Frequency. (Be twice the value you've set for FSB Freq.)

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training.

*Enabled* MEM OC Charger.

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration.

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.

*Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.

*AUTO* AI Clock Twister (Otherwise, pick one from list such as *Light*)

*AUTO* AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose *Manual*, set *Common Performance Level* with a lower number, *Enabled* all pull-in phases.)
* Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech. (Power saving features; *Enable* C1E if it's better for stability)

*Disabled* SpeedStep Tech. (Yet another power saving feature; *Enable* it if it's better for stability)

*AUTO* for the fields you don't know, otherwise, set specific values.
*#6:* Try to set a *1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio* if possible. (e.g. 1 MHz FSB freq. vs 2 MHz DRAM freq. = 1:1 ratio)















This is because *FSB frequency* (*Q*uadruple *D*ata *R*ate) is a result of rated FSB freq. divided by 4, and for *DRAM frequency* (*D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate) is a result of rated DRAM freq. divided by 2.
*Advice: Try only increase the FSB by 5 MHz at a time. Don't do big leaps.*

*#7:* *Three main factors* from BIOS determining overclocking success or failure: *VCore, FSB Termination Voltage,* and *North Bridge Voltage.*
* Advice: Try increase voltages one baby step at a time.*








*#8:* *Absolute max safe VCore, vFSB, vNB* for Intel's to run 24/7 is *1.4V*, setting them above 1.4V will eventually damage your CPU and/or mobo.








*#9:* *If your RAMs are not in the ASUS QVL*, then try to give a bit more voltage (increase by .01V at a time) and/or set looser timings when (DDR2) RAMs are running at more than 800MHz rated FSB.









*#10:* *Save screen shots in PNG format*, as this format gives you a clear image and with a much smaller file size. (tested under WinXP)









*#11:* *Validate your overclock with CPU-Z* and post the validation link(s) in your signature.









*#12:* Finally, it's always *Good* to honor others for their helpful post(s) with *REP+* (so how about REP+ for this post?







) and make sure to type your user name in the comment.









*Essential Read for Overclocking**:*

*Intel CPU Essentials Collected Guides* *(A lot of info on CPU)*

*Intel RAM Essentials* *(Useful RAM knowledge)*

*FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies* *(Useful for choosing the right PSU)*
*How to: Clock Skew Can Save Your Overclock And Memory*

*HOWTO: Overclock C2Q and C2D - A Guide v1.7*

*Info: Where can I find overclocking guides?*

*"Overclocking Acronyms for Dummies"*

*Asus P5Q Pro - Overclocking Guide from Computer Lounge* *(Thank SyveRson for the find!







)*

*Articles on GTL from Edge Of Stability* *(Thank liskawc for the find!







)*

*Reference on using larger amount of RAMs* *(Thank turrican9 for the finding!







)

OC template with PRO Turbo BIOS options explained (Thank MUff1N for the write up!







)*

*turrican9's finding on and solution to Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 RAMs stability issue* *(Thank turrican9 for the share!







)*

*How to Set Your Temperatures Correctly / TJ Max Explained (Thanks skora for the share suggestion!*







*)*

*OC Templates for Reference:*

*KingT's Q9550 3.8 - 3.9GHz (450MHz - 460Mhz FSB) template w/ testing methodology

KingT's E8xxx 500MHz+ FSB template w/ testing methodology

MUff1N's E8400 (E0) 4.0GHz OC templates with validations

turrican9's Template Suggestion for Different amount of mem ++

KingT's Q9550 stable settings on P5QC*

* Thank KingT, MUff1N, turrican9 for providing them.







*

*Guides for your HDDs and SSDs*:

*Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs*

*Sean's Windows 8 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs*

*My first ever thread created on OCN:*

*Help needed to overclock my E5200 on Asus P5Q Pro Turbo.*








The above thread is my 1st thread since becoming an OCN member. I would like to thank users whom have helped me during the difficult time... like michaeljr1186, and especially MCpetrolhead, he's a very helpful guy who have frequently replied to all my posts... so I didn't have to plow through 400+ pages of the E5200 Overclocking Thread. *Thank You MCPetrolhead!!!*
















*Without all you guys I couldn't have achieved them!*









Received my 1st  (*25th REP*) on Sep. 7, 2010 @ 5:22 PM.

Received my 2nd  (*100th REP*) on Sep. 23, 2011 @ 12:16 PM.

Received my 3rd  (*251st REP*) on Feb. 23, 2012 @ 1:53 AM.

*Here are some useful links I have collected out of practicality and curiosity*

***Ultimate Security List***

***OCN Workout/Fitness Club***

***ATi Clubs & Essential Threads***

***Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Club***

***Best Thermal Paste Application Methods***

***Guide: 8800GT/9800GT/9800GTX Sound over HDMI (Now including Creative cards)***

*My last signature code:*



Spoiler: Click for Awesome!



*Pentium E5200 R0 @ 4.5GHz  Celeron M 370 @ 2.13GHz  Celeron 340 @ 3.23GHz* 



***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club**
**The 1GHz Overclock Club** **The 2GHz Overclock Club**
**E5200 Overclocking Thread** **4 GHz Overclock Club**
**Official Mach Speed Matrix P4M800 Owners Club**
**Official Corsair Hydro Series Club** **Official NZXT Classic Series Club***

*Original Message:*

I like this mobo a lot and I bought it at a bargain price at the time. Very good for overclocking even when values are left on AUTO or set to minimum default values. I have no regrets in getting this board.

*Trivial Question:* What's the essential difference between "P5Q PRO Turbo" and "P5Q Turbo" mobo?
*Trivial Answer:* Crossfire Mode Capability. (in addition to the word "PRO")









*End of Original Message.*

*P.P.S.* Below attachments are the screen shots of my E5200 R0 passing stress tests (passing 12 hrs of Prime95 and 20 runs of IntelBurnTest 2.5 @ 4GHz) and my first official ATI All-in-Wonder 3650 HD overclock screen shot with MSI AfterBurner 2.0.0.

*Most recent IBT2.5 (passed 20 runs) re-test @ 4GHz:*









*Most recent Prime95 (passed 12+hrs) re-test @ 4GHz:*


----------



## fastsite

is there a members list? if so add me i have a p5q pro turbo and a qx6700 @ 3.43ghz


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fastsite* 
is there a members list? if so add me i have a p5q pro turbo and a qx6700 @ 3.43ghz

Welcome fastsite, since this thread is rather new... owners (members) are yet to join. You would be the second member here.










btw, do you have a question about this motherboard? I'll try to help you out.

If not, would you like to share the values you are using on this mb? and feel free to give opinions about this mb.

P.S. The aim in creating this thread is to gather owners of this motherboard to this thread to share with and help each other.

Welcome aboard fastsite!!!


----------



## SyveRson

I'll join this club. Great motherboard!

P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 575FSb x 8 

P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 596FSB x 7 

P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 556FSB x 9


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fastsite* 
is there a members list? if so add me i have a p5q pro turbo and a qx6700 @ 3.43ghz

fastsite, how much did it cost you to get your QX6700? Nice 29.32% cpu overclocking!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
I'll join this club. Nice little board in my opinion.

Welcome aboard SyveRson!!! Agreed!


----------



## ocman

I've cleaned dust off my computer with Falcon's Dust-Off (interior and exterior) after turning off my computer, and I have VCore set to 1.42500V in the bios ever since I overclock my E5200 to 4GHz (this is way before dust cleaning) and I usually get a stable showing of 1.4V when I check it with programs like CPU-Z, PC Probe, or HWMonitor... but somehow recently... I noticed my VCore has dropped and varies from 1.39 to 1.4V... and now I usually see 1.39V instead of 1.4V... is this a coincidence? what might contribute to the cause of the minor voltage drop? how can I fix it?

P.S. Post dust cleaning, my Corsair H-50 pump and fan speed and together with the speed of my other 2 case fans all went back up to the level when they started with after the initial install.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## SyveRson

Hey Ocman. Are all of your bios settings the same as before you cleaned it?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Hey Ocman. Is that making you unstable? Just do some stress testing to see if it has. If it hasn't it seems like a good thing to me. Lower is better for voltages.

Are all of your bios settings the same as before you cleaned it?

Umm... I did experience one crash/halt @ 4GHz very recently like a few days ago. I've run test with Prime95 just now, and vcore went back to 1.4V... and I believe the same happened when I run test on IBT 2.5...

I believe I've fall back to the same values when doing 4GHz after some test overclocking at higher speeds.


----------



## Jeffaruni

I want to join aswell







Got a Q9400 with it that can easily do over 4.2 GHz if it weren't for my RAM DX


----------



## SyveRson

That's a possibility, best way to find out is to stress test. If it isn't stable at the same settings it was at before then you may have some degradation.


----------



## SyveRson

Jeffaruni, what kind of NB volts do you need for that OC?


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard Jeffaruni!!! That overclocking is awesome!!! From 2.66 to 4.20GHz... is the overclock running stable 24/7 ?


----------



## Jeffaruni

I have got it CPU stable but it's my RAM slowing me down and I used stock voltage for the NB to get it to that but again, it's my RAM and i've tried SO many things to try and get it so it works but nothing, different voltages for all sorts of thing and all sorts of timing







I used Prime95 for windows testing and MemTest+86 aswell









The thing is I saw a spark of 4.4 once, but again I swear It was my RAM, all this with a Tuniq Tower 120 E aswell DX I'm going to be getting a Corsair H70 for my CPU and after my other upgrades looking into some new RAM


----------



## ocman

my OCZ Platinum PC2-8500 rams can't do 1066MHz stably... i have set to run at 2.1V and is still not working... maybe i should try 2.2V and hope the voltage won't damage the rams.

The rams I use weren't on the Asus's QVL...


----------



## Ryanb213

Add me, i just got this board the other day to replace my regular p5q pro. Though my old board clocked *400Mhz* higher.









sucks imo


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni* 
I have got it CPU stable but it's my RAM slowing me down and I used stock voltage for the NB to get it to that but again, it's my RAM and i've tried SO many things to try and get it so it works but nothing, different voltages for all sorts of thing and all sorts of timing







I used Prime95 for windows testing and MemTest+86 aswell









The thing is I saw a spark of 4.4 once, but again I swear It was my RAM, all this with a Tuniq Tower 120 E aswell DX I'm going to be getting a Corsair H70 for my CPU and after my other upgrades looking into some new RAM

Jeffaruni, have you tried setting the rams to run 1:1 with the cpu??? That may help since it's the ideal ratio for overclocking.

Man... Corsair H-70 sounded like a modded H-50, but I'm loving it... LOL.


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard Ryanb213!!! Would you like to share your overclocking records?


----------



## Jeffaruni

Yeah, that's what I was trying to run it aswell....
I've tried
5-5-5-15
5-4-4-15
5-4-4-12
5-5-5-18
5-6-6-18
6-6-6-18
6-6-6-21
6-7-6-21
6-6-6-24
6-7-7-24
6-7-6-27
6-7-7-27
7-7-7-27

xD All at 1.8 - 2.1 & 2.2 Volts xD


----------



## ocman

Jeffaruni, are your RAMs listed as one of the Asus' QVL? As my OCZ aren't... by default it cannot run @ 1066... even when I try manual setting them to run @ 1024 or 1066 with 2.1V, it's not stable.

Try to keep 1:1 ratio... If CPU FSB is set to 320, your RAMs FSB should be set to 640. And try to leave timings on AUTO first.

Hope this help.


----------



## Jeffaruni

What's Asus' QVL?? xD

My FSB will be 500 to acheive 4 GHz.....







i've also left them on auto at 1.8, 2.1 and 2.2V


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:

my OCZ Platinum PC2-8500 rams can't do 1066MHz stably... i have set to run at 2.1V and is still not working... maybe i should try 2.2V and hope the voltage won't damage the rams.

The rams I use weren't on the Asus's QVL...
I think I have the same RAM ocman, and I may have a solution to this problem. If you haven't already, download the program called MemSet.

http://www.tweakers.fr/memset.html

I was able to get mine running over 1066 when I dialed in 5-5-5-18-71-4-6-4-4. The problem was the board was not getting the advanced timings correct. It may work at 5-5-5-15, with 71-4-6-4-4, as MemSet indicates, but the OCZ website says they need 5-5-5-18. It's a little tricky to figure out exactly what timings to change since there are three sets of number in the Bios, just find tRFC, tRRD, tWR, tWTR, and tRTP (71-4-6-4-4). Again if you have done this just disregard, it is what I had to do though.

Quote:

What's Asus' QVL?? xD
QVL is Qualified Vendor List for RAM, or RAM guaranteed to work on the mobo.


----------



## ocman

Jeffaruni, the long list is in the user guide that came with your motherboard starting from page 2-12 and on. It's the list of Qualified Vendors List for RAMs. If you can't find the user guide, it's on ASUS' website too.

500MHz? sorry, 320 and 640 was just an example of what I do to get 1:1 ratio for my E5200.


----------



## ocman

Thanks SyveRson, I've noticed the timing difference and I didn't know the most appropriate way to deal with it... I'll give MemSet and the values a try.


----------



## SyveRson

NP, I hope it helps.


----------



## ocman

You guys know what... I was ordering OCZ Blade 9600 DDR2 (4GB Kit) back in last Christmas when I was about build my pc... and I called the reseller after 3 weeks of placing the order (back order status) and told me that they weren't able to get the product as OCZ has discontinued the Blade series line... What the heck?!?! How can such an awesome RAM line be discontinued??? That's why I got Platinum version instead...


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Welcome aboard Ryanb213!!! Would you like to share your overclocking records?

I can only hit 3.6 on this board. On my P5Q Pro i could hit 4.0

I am disappoint.


----------



## Jeffaruni

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
You guys know what... I was ordering OCZ Blade 9600 DDR2 (4GB Kit) back in last Christmas when I was about build my pc... and I called the reseller after 3 weeks of placing the order (back order status) and told me that they weren't able to get the product as OCZ has discontinued the Blade series line... What the heck?!?! How can such an awesome RAM line be discontinued??? That's why I got Platinum version instead...









I know DX It's not cool









It may be heatsink reasons or the select chips they used for that range could not be supplied anymore and you wouldn't want to spoil your brand name as such for using bad chips

and I've looked in the QVL and it's in there :O


----------



## csanii

I have been reading a lot in the forums and there seems to be many different views on the overclock process. I have an E5200/R0 with 1066MHz memory and have managed to get it to 4GHz but suspect it was luck rather than I was doing it right.

I set the following in the BIOS:
Static Read - Disabled
Read Training - Disabled
CPU Spread- Disabled
PCI Spread- Disabled
CPU Margin- Performance

I then used ASUS TurboV to set the following:
FSB - 200->320
CPU Voltage - 1.25->1.44375
DRAM Voltage- 2.1->2.1
FSB Term Voltage- 1.2->1.2

I moved the CPU voltage up for stability under OCCT.

1) Should I be altering other parameters so I can either run a higher clock and/or a lower CPU voltage?
2) The CPU is at 62 degrees under OCCT load. What max value should be allowed?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
I can only hit 3.6 on this board. On my P5Q Pro i could hit 4.0

I am disappoint.

Ryanb213, what values or settings are you using in BIOS? Have you tried only raising the vcore and leave the rest voltage on AUTO or minimum required values?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
I have been reading a lot in the forums and there seems to be many different views on the overclock process. I have an E5200/R0 with 1066MHz memory and have managed to get it to 4GHz but suspect it was luck rather than I was doing it right.

I set the following in the BIOS:
Static Read - Disabled
Read Training - Disabled
CPU Spread- Disabled
PCI Spread- Disabled
CPU Margin- Performance

I then used ASUS TurboV to set the following:
FSB - 200->320
CPU Voltage - 1.25->1.44375
DRAM Voltage- 2.1->2.1
FSB Term Voltage- 1.2->1.2

I moved the CPU voltage up for stability under OCCT.

1) Should I be altering other parameters so I can either run a higher clock and/or a lower CPU voltage?
2) The CPU is at 50 degrees under OCCT load. What max value should be allowed?

For me to get 4GHz stably, on voltages, I only raised vcore to 1.42500V and left the rest at minimum values. Also, I've set FSB of CPU and DRAM 1:1 ratio 320:641.

And I'm able to have all power saving features ENABLED.

Some E5200 chips need a bit less and some need a bit more voltage. Do small increments when testing.

E5200 in general can take a lot of heat... my cpu load temp went as high as 82 C when running IBT 2.5.

Hope these help!

P.S.

Try below values:
CPU Freq. 320
CPU voltage 1.42500
DRAM voltage 1.80
FSB term. voltage 1.10
NB voltage 1.10
CPU PLL 1.50
SB voltage 1.10
SB PCIE 1.50

btw, are your RAMs in ASUS QVL list?


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Ryanb213, what values or settings are you using in BIOS? Have you tried only raising the vcore and leave the rest voltage on AUTO or minimum required values?

Im not so sure thats an effective method -_-


----------



## zidave

Damn....add me to the list.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
I can only hit 3.6 on this board. On my P5Q Pro i could hit 4.0

I am disappoint.

You can make reference to SyveRson's CPU-Z validation for some clues. Ask him for test values if you will.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ryanb213* 
Im not so sure thats an effective method -_-

You can always give it a try if things are working for you. It definitely won't hurt... as that's the final settings I have to overclock my E5200 R0 to 4GHz stably.


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard csnii!!! Please have your system info filled in. We got motherboard and CPU in common. I can definitely assist you with overclocking.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zidave* 
Damn....add me to the list.

Damn... Welcome aboard zidave!!!


----------



## csanii

I did confirm that the memory is on the ASUS QVL list...although originally I don't think it was. I ran a longer OCCT test and noticed the temperature did creep up to 62 degrees. Not sure if I did not notice it the other day or if the room was warmer to begin with. I'll do some more testing. I'll have to check my CPU:Mem ratio. I don't recall what I set that to but I am pretty sure it wasn't 1:1. I updated my profile so some of the details now show up.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
I did confirm that the memory is on the ASUS QVL list...although originally I don't think it was. I ran a longer OCCT test and noticed the temperature did creep up to 62 degrees. Not sure if I did not notice it the other day or if the room was warmer to begin with. I'll do some more testing. I'll have to check my CPU:Mem ratio. I don't recall what I set that to but I am pretty sure it wasn't 1:1. I updated my profile so some of the details now show up.

Nice!!! Less variables to deal with. Just make them run 1:1 ratio and use other values I have given you previously to see if stable at 4GHz.

For prolong cpu stress testing, I've only used Prime95 and IntelBurnTest 2.4 & 2.5. I'm not sure about OCCT...

MCpetrolhead who help me almost right from the start told me he had his E5200 M0 chip pushed well above 100 C... To me, that's insane good!!! His chip was golden.


----------



## csanii

When I go into the BIOS I can't change the multiplier entry. It is set to AUTO but won't let me change it to MANUAL, but it does give me the FSB and PCIE setting that I can alter. Is there another BIOS option I need to enable to allow me to set the ratio ?
Right now CPUID says I am running 3:5 for FSB : DRAM.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
When I go into the BIOS I can't change the multiplier entry. It is set to AUTO but won't let me change it to MANUAL, but it does give me the FSB and PCIE setting that I can alter. Is there another BIOS option I need to enable to allow me to set the ratio ?
Right now CPUID says I am running 3:5 for FSB : DRAM.

Is multiplier option grayed out? is it possible for you to load factory default settings? See if Multiplier becomes changeable afterward.

P.S. I don't think it necessary to change multiplier as AUTO will get you 12.5X by default.


----------



## greg8west

Add me please! Just picked up this board to replace my 780i which was denied RMA









One weird thing though I tried Drive Xpert cause I wanted raid and I used superspeed but it reads my 2 320gb drives as one in Win7 but in bios it says 640? Whats up with that?


----------



## csanii

OK I sort of figured it out. I have to use -/+ to change the multiplier value or type in a value. The range allowed is 6-12.5x. I was expecting a ratio (ie. 1:1). I have mine on AUTO so like you said I get 12.5x as my default.

How do I change my FSB : DRAM ratio to 1:1 ? I was expecting to select a ratio but I don't see anywhere to do that. Do I have to manually calculate and enter values ??


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
OK I sort of figured it out. I have to use -/+ to change the multiplier value or type in a value. The range allowed is 6-12.5x. I was expecting a ratio (ie. 1:1). I have mine on AUTO so like you said I get 12.5x as my default.

How do I change my FSB : DRAM ratio to 1:1 ? I was expecting to select a ratio but I don't see anywhere to do that. Do I have to manually calculate and enter values ??

csanii, right on. CPU FSB is divided 4; DRAM FSB is divided by 2. So In order to get 1:1 ratio, DRAM FSB has to be two times the CPU FSB. To get 4 GHz, set CPU Freq to "320" and DRAM Freq to "640" or "641".

Settings to be changed in BIOS (happened to be my settings):

AI OC Tuner on Manual
CPU ratio setting on AUTO.
CPU Freq. set to 320 <------------------ These values will give you
DRAM Freq. select 640 or 641 <------- the ratio of 1:1 @ 4GHz.
DRAM Timing Control on AUTO (if the values in gray are correct)

Disabled DRAM Static Read Control
Disabled DRAM Read Training
Enabled MEM OC Charger

CPU Voltage set to 1.42500V (in CPU-Z shows ~1.4V, worked for my E5200 R0)
CPU GTL Ref. on AUTO (leave it as is)
All else voltages set to bare minimum. (DRAM voltage set to minimum req'd by RAM manufacturer)

Enabled Load-line Calibration
Disabled CPU and PCIE Spectrum

CPU Margin Enhancement to Performance

All else fields not mentioned above that you will see on the same page in the BIOS, just leave them on AUTO or as is value.

Also, you can definitely keep all power saving features ENABLED in the BIOS.

Help these help! Good Luck!!!

P.S. What are your cpu temps (idle and load) and ambient temp.?


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard greg8west!!! Nice move in getting this board!!!


----------



## ocman

Some say that keeping 1:1 ratio for CPU and DRAM is best for overclocking, and setting DRAM to run any higher speed will not yield extra performance. I agree to the former part of the statement, but I do sense the subtle increased speed in opening apps when DRAM FSB is set higher like 1066 compared to 640...







maybe I should run a performance benchmark to verify that.

P.S. Update: My system halt and reboot just a while ago when DRAM is set to run 1066 and manual timings.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greg8west* 
Add me please! Just picked up this board to replace my 780i which was denied RMA









One weird thing though I tried Drive Xpert cause I wanted raid and I used superspeed but it reads my 2 320gb drives as one in Win7 but in bios it says 640? Whats up with that?

I've never used Drive Xpert b4 though I have it installed and it's running in system tray by the moment. What I know is that it's that software that can clone one drive to another at super speed by connecting the drives to the orange and white SATA connectors (use both orange and white only for cloning i believe).


----------



## csanii

Thx. I now have this at 1:1 ratio.
Temperatures are:
Ambient: 23
Idle Core#1:Core#2 = 42:35 (6x)
Load Core#1: Core#2 = 51:51 (12.5x)

I only ran OCCT for 6min. I would run longer but it doesn't seem to be writing out a data file (not sure why) and I didn't want to sit and watch the screen too long. I'll look into the data file issue or post a msg on the OCCT board this weekend. I didn't see anyone with a similar issue posted there so it might be something with my install.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
Thx. I now have this at 1:1 ratio.
Temperatures are:
Ambient: 23
Idle Core#1:Core#2 = 42:35 (6x)
Load Core#1: Core#2 = 51:51 (12.5x)

I only ran OCCT for 6min. I would run longer but it doesn't seem to be writing out a data file (not sure why) and I didn't want to sit and watch the screen too long. I'll look into the data file issue or post a msg on the OCCT board this weekend. I didn't see anyone with a similar issue posted there so it might be something with my install.

Nice... your idle temp for both cores are actually lower than mine. My idles like Core#0: 38C; Core#1: 41C. Load temp usually in the mid 40s. Room temp is 25C.

I use CPUID Hardware Monitor to check temp in addition to the one came with ASUS.

Try stress test with Prime95 (run 12+ hrs) or if you want more heat, try 20 runs of IBT2.5 to verify stability with your overclocking.

P.S. Check out my signature!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
I think I have the same RAM ocman, and I may have a solution to this problem. If you haven't already, download the program called MemSet.

http://www.tweakers.fr/memset.html

I was able to get mine running over 1066 when I dialed in 5-5-5-18-71-4-6-4-4. The problem was the board was not getting the advanced timings correct. It may work at 5-5-5-15, with 71-4-6-4-4, as MemSet indicates, but the OCZ website says they need 5-5-5-18. It's a little tricky to figure out exactly what timings to change since there are three sets of number in the Bios, just find tRFC, tRRD, tWR, tWTR, and tRTP (71-4-6-4-4). Again if you have done this just disregard, it is what I had to do though.

QVL is Qualified Vendor List for RAM, or RAM guaranteed to work on the mobo.

Thanks for the info SyveRson, I realized I have tried MemSet before, and the same halt happened to my system once I press apply after changing adjusting some timings. Then I tried setting them in the BIOS but I didn't recognize the exact name fields... so all I have changed were 5-5-5-18 ... 70. The rest values on AUTO. Set DRAM voltage to 2.1V... and the computer ran okay for a good while before it frozen and rebooted. Later, I need to figure out the corresponding fields and try to correct timing as much as possible. Now back to the ideal 1:1 ratio.


----------



## greg8west

I just got a weird problem. I just took out my GPU unplugged PSU too and when I put it back in and turned it on ALL my bios settings were GONE! I reset the settings and its fine now but why would this happen?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


I just got a weird problem. I just took out my GPU unplugged PSU too and when I put it back in and turned it on ALL my bios settings were GONE! I reset the settings and its fine now but why would this happen?


Weird. Maybe ASUS tech support might have an answer for you on that one.

btw greg8west, have you tried using the Asus O.C. Profile before? I haven't tried that myself yet, but I think it can store different set of BIOS settings for overclocking.









P.S. Nice to see ASUS have crash-free BIOS in place.


----------



## ocman

All owners of ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard is welcome to join!!! All non-owners of this motherboard are welcome to give a helping hand. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Punjab

Definitely picking this board up soon. Hopefully in the next week and I can't wait. My P5N-D has been good to me but one of the DIMM channels is toast and I crave more RAM anyway.
Is it difficult to run the SLI hack on this board?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punjab*


Definitely picking this board up soon. Hopefully in the next week and I can't wait. My P5N-D has been good to me but one of the DIMM channels is toast and I crave more RAM anyway.
Is it difficult to run the SLI hack on this board?


Punjab, I've searched for mods and hacks on google in the past after I got the board. SLI hack is pretty much about patching/replacing files. It should not be difficult. google is a good search tool. I recall a non-English website that offer the SLI hack instructions on different mobos.

P.S. Punjab, even a search within this forum will get you the answer you are looking for.

Such as this one: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6344...-asus-p5q.html

Another tutorial for the SLI hack: http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1340404.htm

btw, I've wonder about the usefulness of flashing a modded BIOS for this board a long time ago... 8 months ago in fact... but I haven't attempted to risk screwing up my mobo all this time... so all I've done was flashing the updated BIOS version 0602.


----------



## crazydj

Sweet.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punjab*


Definitely picking this board up soon. Hopefully in the next week and I can't wait. My P5N-D has been good to me but one of the DIMM channels is toast and I crave more RAM anyway.
Is it difficult to run the SLI hack on this board?


Welcome aboard Punjab!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazydj*


Sweet.


Welcome aboard crazydj!!!


----------



## tokhoi

Hi recently picked up this board, a intel E5300 chip and a ATI HIS 5770 for a cheap upgrade from my previous system to play Starcraft 2. New to overclocking but have tried to do some research on overclocking to hopefully get running at 3.5Ghz. So far by adjusting only the FSB speed was able to get to 240*13 for 3.12Ghz seemingly stable, but have been getting windows errors so going to do fresh install and try to overclock again. at 250*13 everything auto i could not post. I have no idea what the new AI features do as my old P5B had no such options. can anyone offer some insight on how to reach my goal?

ps: Cpu-Z says I have an idle core temp of about 31-33 degrees, and a load temp of about 43 under prime 95 blend test. I only did a very short test because i assumed that i could run at a higher speed but so far i don't believe it was the heat that is the issue.


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
Hi recently picked up this board, a intel E5300 chip and a ATI HIS 5770 for a cheap upgrade from my previous system to play Starcraft 2. New to overclocking but have tried to do some research on overclocking to hopefully get running at 3.5Ghz. So far by adjusting only the FSB speed was able to get to 240*13 for 3.12Ghz seemingly stable, but have been getting windows errors so going to do fresh install and try to overclock again. at 250*13 everything auto i could not post. I have no idea what the new AI features do as my old P5B had no such options. can anyone offer some insight on how to reach my goal?

ps: Cpu-Z says I have an idle core temp of about 31-33 degrees, and a load temp of about 43 under prime 95 blend test. I only did a very short test because i assumed that i could run at a higher speed but so far i don't believe it was the heat that is the issue.

Hi tokhoi, try specify the minimum values for the voltages except for Vcore in the BIOS. What CPU to DRAM FSB ratio is it right now? What ever the case is... try bring them to 1:1 --> CPU 1MHz : DRAM 2MHz. so if you want to try 250 CPU FSB...your DRAM FSB will be 500. 1:1 ratio is best for overclocking.

AI/AUTO in BIOS basically load the optimize values for your computer. AI features found in the BIOS and in the software (that came with the board) are documented in the user guide for this mobo, and it's also available online on ASUS' website. You can also find software and drivers updates there online too.

Your temps looked pretty good to me... your temps aren't the problem. Problem may be your DRAM settings and voltage related settings.


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard tokhoi and Redmist!!!


----------



## tokhoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
csanii, right on. CPU FSB is divided 4; DRAM FSB is divided by 2. So In order to get 1:1 ratio, DRAM FSB has to be two times the CPU FSB. To get 4 GHz, set CPU Freq to "320" and DRAM Freq to "640" or "641".

Settings to be changed in BIOS (happened to be my settings):

AI OC Tuner on Manual
CPU ratio setting on AUTO.
CPU Freq. set to 320 <------------------ These values will give you
DRAM Freq. select 640 or 641 <------- the ratio of 1:1 @ 4GHz.
DRAM Timing Control on AUTO (if the values in gray are correct)

Disabled DRAM Static Read Control
Disabled DRAM Read Training
Enabled MEM OC Charger

CPU Voltage set to 1.42500V (in CPU-Z shows ~1.4V, worked for my E5200 R0)
CPU GTL Ref. on AUTO (leave it as is)
All else voltages set to bare minimum. (DRAM voltage set to minimum req'd by RAM manufacturer)

Enabled Load-line Calibration
Disabled CPU and PCIE Spectrum

CPU Margin Enhancement to Performance

All else fields not mentioned above that you will see on the same page in the BIOS, just leave them on AUTO or as is value.

Also, you can definitely keep all power saving features ENABLED in the BIOS.

Help these help! Good Luck!!!

P.S. What are your cpu temps (idle and load) and ambient temp.?

Should i be changing these features on my setup as well? or should i just try running a 1:1 ratio for FSB







RAM first.

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
Should i be changing these features on my setup as well? or should i just try running a 1:1 ratio for FSB







RAM first.

Thank you for the quick reply.

Sure... try those values for 4.160 GHz since you got E5300. Good luck!!!


----------



## murderbymodem

Okay guys,I need some help getting my ram to run at 1066. I've never played around with ram settings before, I've always just bought DDR2-800 since you can just pop it in and it will run at 800.

I have G.Skill Trident 2x2GB F2-8500CL5D-4GBTD

I looked in the BIOS, and there were a lot of settings, so I figured It'd be better to ask instead of setting random things and hoping it works. I know the timings should be 5-5-5-15 and the voltage should be 1.8v, but there were so many more settings than that.

Right now, according to CPU-Z, the ram is only running at 418.8MHz. and yes, that is with load on the CPU.


----------



## ocman

Hi Redmist, one thing to make sure is to install the 2 sticks of RAM into the yellow slots.

In the BIOS, try setting:

- AI Overclock Tuner to Manual (then manually set FSB freq. to your target frequency, different freq. will give you options to select different DRAM freq., try the ones that will give you 1066)

- DRAM Timing Control on AUTO (and see if the timings are correct or not, if not, change them manually to spec)

- DRAM Freq. (press ENTER to find 1066 in that list) or even better for overclocking, set DRAM freq. to twice the value of target FSB freq. to get the ratio of 1:1.

- Adjust all voltages according to your hardware. (I like to set all to minimum req. first)

I see G.Skill tech support always tell users to set the following 3 lines and the specific model will run okay.

DRAM Frequency DDR2-1066
DRAM Timings tCL 5 - tRCD 5 - tRP 5 - tRAS 15 - Command Rate 2
DRAM Voltage 1.80V

Just leave the rest timings as is or on AUTO. Since this particular model is in the QVL list, they should work.

Lastly, don't forget to check your user guide for the mobo. It's a good reference tool.

Hope all these help!


----------



## murderbymodem

I've set the Dram freq to 1066 (well, for some reason 1066 wasn't on the list. I think it was 1065. Is that the case with your P5Q Pro Turbo as well?), but according to CPU-Z, the ram is still only running at around 500MHz? I guess CPU-Z could be wrong, since it also tells me the DIMMs max bandwidth is PC2-6400 when it should say PC2-8500. I left the timings on auto since it did automatically show 5-5-5-15. My CPU FSB is 334. I use 334x9 to get my Q6600 to 3.0GHz. I guess that is why I'm seeing 1065 on the list instead of 1066?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I've set the Dram freq to 1066 (well, for some reason 1066 wasn't on the list. I think it was 1065. Is that the case with your P5Q Pro Turbo as well?), but according to CPU-Z, the ram is still only running at around 500MHz? I guess CPU-Z could be wrong, since it also tells me the DIMMs max bandwidth is PC2-6400 when it should say PC2-8500. I left the timings on auto since it did automatically show 5-5-5-15. My CPU FSB is 334. I use 334x9 to get my Q6600 to 3.0GHz.


Normally if this it is set right to 1066 in the BIOS. It should show ~533 next to DRAM freq. under the Memory tab in CPU-Z.

In my case, in the BIOS, I see the option for 401 instead of 400 when fsb freq. is set to 200, and 641 instead of 640 when fsb freq is set to 320.


----------



## ocman

Redmist, you got a lot of Reps!!! Awesome!!! How did you do it?

P.S. Thanks for the appreciation!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Normally if this it is set right to 1066 in the BIOS. It should show ~533 next to DRAM freq. under the Memory tab in CPU-Z.


Oh okay, I do have it set right then! I see 533.8MHz right now. I set my FSB to 333 instead of 334 and it showed 1066 instead of 1065. I set the FSB strap to north bridge to 333 as well, since I saw them do that in a G.Skill manual. I was under the assumption that CPU-Z would show the frequency as 1066MHz









Edit: Oh, 533x2 is 1066. I get it now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Redmist, you got a lot of Reps!!! Awesome!!! How did you do it?


Some of it is from being helpful, some of it is from being funny/sarcastic.
















You'll have more soon enough, you're a really helpful guy!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Oh okay, I do have it set right then! I see 533.8MHz right now. I set my FSB to 333 instead of 334 and it showed 1066 instead of 1065. I set the FSB strap to north bridge to 333 as well, since I saw them do that in a G.Skill manual. I was under the assumption that CPU-Z would show the frequency as 1066MHz









Edit: Oh, 533x2 is 1066. I get it now.









Some of it is from being helpful, some of it is from being funny/sarcastic.
















You'll have more soon enough, you're a really helpful guy!


Redmist, you got it!!! I'm happy for you!!! Thanks man!!!


----------



## murderbymodem

I actually had it above 1066 (1116) at one point and didn't even know it









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1345049
RAM Speed : 558.2 MHz (3:5) @ 5-5-5-15


----------



## csanii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Nice!!! Less variables to deal with. Just make them run 1:1 ratio and use other values I have given you previously to see if stable at 4GHz.

For prolong cpu stress testing, I've only used Prime95 and IntelBurnTest 2.4 & 2.5. I'm not sure about OCCT...

MCpetrolhead who help me almost right from the start told me he had his E5200 M0 chip pushed well above 100 C... To me, that's insane good!!! His chip was golden.

I resolved the OCCT logging issue I had.
It was writing the data files to the Admin userid folder instead of where the error message was pointing me. I reported this to the OCCT folks....

I can't seem to sustain 4GHz through longer testing periods in neither Prime95 nor OCCT. I suspect my chip can not handle this and introduces errors/instability.

I increased the CPU voltage to 1.44375 and while it will start the tests it won't run them for long. I also noted that now that I have the OCCT logging the temperatures that it looks like the load temperature climbs to 57C before the test dies.

I am going to try 1.45V for the CPU to see if that helps. Any other suggestions on this. It looks like your water cooling works MUCH better at keeping the temperatures low in a loading situation.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *csanii* 
I resolved the OCCT logging issue I had.
It was writing the data files to the Admin userid folder instead of where the error message was pointing me. I reported this to the OCCT folks....

I can't seem to sustain 4GHz through longer testing periods in neither Prime95 nor OCCT. I suspect my chip can not handle this and introduces errors/instability.

I increased the CPU voltage to 1.44375 and while it will start the tests it won't run them for long. I also noted that now that I have the OCCT logging the temperatures that it looks like the load temperature climbs to 57C before the test dies.

I am going to try 1.45V for the CPU to see if that helps. Any other suggestions on this. It looks like your water cooling works MUCH better at keeping the temperatures low in a loading situation.

csanii, R0 chips usually need a tiny bit more voltage to hit 4GHz compare to M0 chips.

If raising only vcore doesn't work (as 1.45V is relatively high, since hitting 4Ghz should not need that much), now try raise FSB terminal voltage and/or north bridge voltage one step at a time... and start with a 1.42500V vcore.

People say 1.464V is the maximum voltage E5200 would take while still being safe for the chip in the long run.

P.S. There are mainly three voltages affect overclocking: VCore, FSB terminal, and north bridge.

The temps you have aren't bad... i think they are in the normal range during stress test.

I run Prime95 blend test and temp is around low 50s and its reaches high 50s to low 60s when running small FFTs test.

In general, I found high flow chassis, and high air flow chassis config is a vacuum cleaner or dust collector. Need to clean out the dust every week... to maintain best possible cooling performance.


----------



## tokhoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi tokhoi, try specify the minimum values for the voltages except for Vcore in the BIOS. What CPU to DRAM FSB ratio is it right now? What ever the case is... try bring them to 1:1 --> CPU 1MHz : DRAM 2MHz. so if you want to try 250 CPU FSB...your DRAM FSB will be 500. 1:1 ratio is best for overclocking.

AI/AUTO in BIOS basically load the optimize values for your computer. AI features found in the BIOS and in the software (that came with the board) are documented in the user guide for this mobo, and it's also available online on ASUS' website. You can also find software and drivers updates there online too.

Your temps looked pretty good to me... your temps aren't the problem. Problem may be your DRAM settings and voltage related settings.

So I set me FSB







RAM ratio to 1:1 at 250FSB, and it booted up. I had no idea what all the minimum voltages were for my system. I set the memory voltage at 1.80 as that is what my memory is rated at. I also set the AI tweaker to light. This seemed to work and i ran Prime 95 blend test for about 4.5 hours before my computer shut down in the middle of the night. I got about 33-35 degrees idle and about 47-48 degrees under load from what i saw.

So this is what i believe is the problem. I had 2 sets of DDR2 PC2 6400, but from different makers, I thought that with the same minimum voltages and cas latency that they would work together but i believe they were giving me instabilities. So i pulled a set out and returned it and i've got rid of the problems with the bsod and installed a fresh installation of windows. i upped the voltage of the ram to 1.9 and i was able to boot at 3.5GHz but have not had the chance to do some stress testing. So thanks Ocman.

The problem i am having now is that sometimes i can't post and it gives me 4 beeps. from what i read it is a video card error. Has anyone been having problems with the video? or have suggestions as to what the problem is? i can eventually get it to boot if i play with the the video card, like making sure the power to it is in and making sure the card is seated properly. but essentially not making any actual changes but it'll boot again... maybe i'll try pulling it out and re-installing it. I'll post back when i get a chance to stress test at 3.5GHz.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
So I set me FSB







RAM ratio to 1:1 at 250FSB, and it booted up. I had no idea what all the minimum voltages were for my system. I set the memory voltage at 1.80 as that is what my memory is rated at. I also set the AI tweaker to light. This seemed to work and i ran Prime 95 blend test for about 4.5 hours before my computer shut down in the middle of the night. I got about 33-35 degrees idle and about 47-48 degrees under load from what i saw.

So this is what i believe is the problem. I had 2 sets of DDR2 PC2 6400, but from different makers, I thought that with the same minimum voltages and cas latency that they would work together but i believe they were giving me instabilities. So i pulled a set out and returned it and i've got rid of the problems with the bsod and installed a fresh installation of windows. i upped the voltage of the ram to 1.9 and i was able to boot at 3.5GHz but have not had the chance to do some stress testing. So thanks Ocman.

The problem i am having now is that sometimes i can't post and it gives me 4 beeps. from what i read it is a video card error. Has anyone been having problems with the video? or have suggestions as to what the problem is? i can eventually get it to boot if i play with the the video card, like making sure the power to it is in and making sure the card is seated properly. but essentially not making any actual changes but it'll boot again... maybe i'll try pulling it out and re-installing it. I'll post back when i get a chance to stress test at 3.5GHz.

What's your vcore now? What multiplier and fsb freq. are you using to get 3.5GHz? I don't have trouble with video, generally speaking. Do you have another working graphics card to replace to see if that is indeed the problem causing the beeps and not able to post?

For minimum values, what I mean is that, choose the first option you see with the lowest value for each voltage field.


----------



## ocman

How do the members and potential members like the change I made in the 1st page?


----------



## ocman

Thanks csanii for the appreciation!!!


----------



## tokhoi

After physically reinstalling the video card i haven't had the problem with the beeps. Still having the problem of when turning it on, i get no post just black screen. after resetting a few times and when it actually does post it seems very stable. I ran prime95 on it last night with it clocked at 250*13=3.25GHz (i stepped it down cause i was having the posting problem, but the problem is still there at 3.25GHz) for 8 hours with no problems. getting idle temps of 33-34 degrees and max temps of 45-46 degrees under load. i left vcore in auto and only changed the ram voltage to 1.9 from 1.8. so i believe last time it crashed after 4.5 hours was likely cause the ram voltage was too low.

I am thinking that i am having problems posting because the auto vcore voltage is too low on start up. Under load at 3.25GHz i think the vcore voltage was at 1.26ish so i'm thinking if i set this to 1.30 when i run it at 269*13=3.497GHz then perhaps it will post and not just give me a black screen when i try to boot up. What do you guys think?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
After physically reinstalling the video card i haven't had the problem with the beeps. Still having the problem of when turning it on, i get no post just black screen. after resetting a few times and when it actually does post it seems very stable. I ran prime95 on it last night with it clocked at 250*13=3.25GHz (i stepped it down cause i was having the posting problem, but the problem is still there at 3.25GHz) for 8 hours with no problems. getting idle temps of 33-34 degrees and max temps of 45-46 degrees under load. i left vcore in auto and only changed the ram voltage to 1.9 from 1.8. so i believe last time it crashed after 4.5 hours was likely cause the ram voltage was too low.

I am thinking that i am having problems posting because the auto vcore voltage is too low on start up. Under load at 3.25GHz i think the vcore voltage was at 1.26ish so i'm thinking if i set this to 1.30 when i run it at 269*13=3.497GHz then perhaps it will post and not just give me a black screen when i try to boot up. What do you guys think?

tokhoi, the simplest ways to solve problems like that are to load optimized default settings and clearing the CMOS. (works for me if I run into to trouble by chance, if wrong setting(s) in the BIOS)

The other possible reason like you have indicated that would cause no post is too low voltage(s) when test overclocking. In my experience, the board will fall back to default settings when powering on after the no post.

Also, setting vcore on AUTO in my experience will only give a maximum of 1.36V whenever I overclock my E5200 well above 3GHz. If you want 4GHz 1.36V may not be enough, so you need to set vcore manually above 1.36V.

Hope these help.

P.S. You might also want to try out the software that came with the motherboard, just to get a reference of the base voltage values (especially for vcore, treat the value as the least voltage needed for a given frequency) the the software uses during overclock. The best way to overclock is to change settings from the BIOS directly.

For a quick and easy way to change CPU voltages and RAM's. Install Turbo V.

One more thing, not sure if you have checked out this thread or not (for E5300 owners):

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...king-club.html

The 1st page of that thread offers good "reference" values to hit above 3GHz stably.


----------



## ocman

This morning I used Turbo V to increase vcore to hit higher frequency. And when I drop the vcore back to previous setting of 1.42500V (1.400V in CPU-Z) for 4GHz . I was able to get a very stable 1.4V again! so the minor voltage drop to 1.392V problem I had was solved. Happy Happy!!!


----------



## tokhoi

No i haven't checked out that thread yet, thanks for pointing it out. I'll be happy with a stable 3.5GHz OC. I just want to be sure i can play SC II at the highest resolutions without the frame rate getting too bad. Even at 3.2GHz right now it is already very playable. I'll post back here once I get everything running smoothly and stable, which i'm sure i will.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
No i haven't checked out that thread yet, thanks for pointing it out. I'll be happy with a stable 3.5GHz OC. I just want to be sure i can play SC II at the highest resolutions without the frame rate getting too bad. Even at 3.2GHz right now it is already very playable. I'll post back here once I get everything running smoothly and stable, which i'm sure i will.

Nice.


----------



## tokhoi

Having stressed test my system with prime95 blended test for 12 hours, i can say that my system is stable at 269*13= 3.5GHz. getting idle temps of 33-34 degrees and under load temps of 51 degrees. using bios vCore of 1.3125, yielding vcore of 1.298 idle and 1.288 under load in cpu-z. using dram volt of 1.9 with ram rated at 1.8. AiTweaker set to light. PCI-E set to 100 and PCI set to 33.3. All other values set to AUTO. I could probably get a higher overclock with more tweaking but I'm content at this level with a 35% overclock.

currently the only problem i'm having is that the boot time is long. during the post it just shows me a black screen for a long time before booting up, i'm thinking it might be because i disabled gateway. i'll probably try enabling it again and set the time to 1s and see if that fixes it. has anyone else had this problem?

I would also like to get a tighter ram timing. Since i'm underclocking the ram i was hoping to get my current timing of 5-5-5-15 to something tighter. in cpuz i can't remember which tab it shows me some other timings. is that possible timing for my ram or something totally different? i think i saw at 266 3-4-4-12 or something close to that. any advice here would be great.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokhoi*


Having stressed test my system with prime95 blended test for 12 hours, i can say that my system is stable at 269*13= 3.5GHz. getting idle temps of 33-34 degrees and under load temps of 51 degrees. using bios vCore of 1.3125, yielding vcore of 1.298 idle and 1.288 under load in cpu-z. using dram volt of 1.9 with ram rated at 1.8. AiTweaker set to light. PCI-E set to 100 and PCI set to 33.3. All other values set to AUTO. I could probably get a higher overclock with more tweaking but I'm content at this level with a 35% overclock.

currently the only problem i'm having is that the boot time is long. during the post it just shows me a black screen for a long time before booting up, i'm thinking it might be because i disabled gateway. i'll probably try enabling it again and set the time to 1s and see if that fixes it. has anyone else had this problem?

I would also like to get a tighter ram timing. Since i'm underclocking the ram i was hoping to get my current timing of 5-5-5-15 to something tighter. in cpuz i can't remember which tab it shows me some other timings. is that possible timing for my ram or something totally different? i think i saw at 266 3-4-4-12 or something close to that. any advice here would be great.


Nice progress! As for me, if I disabled ExpressGate, I won't even see the blue ASUS MB logo... it won't hurt to try set it to last 1 sec.

Yes, you can definitely set close to that... but not at or under those timings as your FSB is over the 266... it might cause instability, while assuming your RAMs are in ASUS' QVL list... there will be one less to worry about.


----------



## tokhoi

Okay, good to know that its normal not to see the ASUS mobo logo.

Yes my ram is in the ASUS QVL list, actually i have the same ram that you do but i have the gold series as opposed to the platinum series. the front side bus is at 269 so if i can get a tighter timing i can bring it back down to 266, its not a big difference. I'll post back here with the results when i get a chance to change it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokhoi*


Okay, good to know that its normal not to see the ASUS mobo logo.

Yes my ram is in the ASUS QVL list, actually i have the same ram that you do but i have the gold series as opposed to the platinum series. the front side bus is at 269 so if i can get a tighter timing i can bring it back down to 266, its not a big difference. I'll post back here with the results when i get a chance to change it.


I wasn't going to get the platinum series initially... I was going for Blade series LV... but most if not all retailers are out of stock and can't order anymore. I was told that OCZ has discontinued the Blade series line... I thought to myself... W...T...F... How can OCZ discontinued such an awesome product line???


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Hey guys, just joined the group (i think), registered anyway. New to this whole post and forum thing, so any suggestions, links etc. I'm all ears! Anyway, I just bought the Pro Turbo along with the Q9450 and was wanting to get my feet wet with a little overclocking; and then I found this place. Nirvanahh...! So I read somewhere on the site that I'm supposed to introduce myself...here I is! I just hope I'm putting this in the right place. I'm looking forward to talking with you guys and learning a lot. I've got LOTS of questions. I'll just post this for now and wait for any bites, howdy do's, or go *yourself's. Be nice, my OC cherry is still intact.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky*


Hey guys, just joined the group (i think), registered anyway. New to this whole post and forum thing, so any suggestions, links etc. I'm all ears! Anyway, I just bought the Pro Turbo along with the Q9450 and was wanting to get my feet wet with a little overclocking; and then I found this place. Nirvanahh...! So I read somewhere on the site that I'm supposed to introduce myself...here I is! I just hope I'm putting this in the right place. I'm looking forward to talking with you guys and learning a lot. I've got LOTS of questions. I'll just post this for now and wait for any bites, howdy do's, or go *yourself's. Be nice, my OC cherry is still intact.










Welcome aboard Mr.Ricky!!! The latter part of your post was rather humorous!!! Got me really laughing!!!

There also is a new members section for newcomers to post greeting and receive welcome. 
http://www.overclock.net/new-members/

Regarding to your Q9450 CPU, there's are two links within the forum stood out to me:

*Q9450 Club:*http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...9450-club.html
*Q9450 OC chart:*http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ock-chart.html

You can overclock it to 3.2GHz easy, and even 3.6GHz on air. I would recommend you to use high end air cooling or use water cooling probably plus some serious BIOS values tweaking if you were to really overclock your Q9450 above 3.6GHz.

I like my Corsair H-50, save space and performs like a high end air cooler with much less noise. Funny that my case fans are so loud I can't even notice the low noise H-50 pump and fan.

Even better, if you are willing to spend maybe 10-30 dollars more than an H-50, you can get a Corsair H-70... it's even better!!!

P.S. You might also want to try the utilities that came with our MB, to get some reference values on speed and voltages. For convenience sake, use Turbo V to adjust speed and voltages if you don't want to do it in the BIOS... but nothing beats the stability tweaking settings in the BIOS.

P.P.S. After you overclock your CPU, you would want to run some stress tests. Programs like IntelBurnTest (passing 20 runs minimum), Prime95 (passing 12 hrs minimum), and others to test the stability of your OC'ed CPU.

Again, welcome aboard Mr. Ricky!!!


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Hi there OCMAN, thanks for the warm welcome. Thanks also for the intro and the links. Before I get deep into the OC business, I had a question about the Pro Turbo mobo. I've been running 4 HDD in a 2x2 RAID 0 set up for years through the ICH9R on an HP Benecia board. (ughh!). Despite the boards locked up BIOS, it has served me well. However one of the main reasons I bought the Pro Turbo, was that it had the two separate controllers,; Sil Image and the ICH9R. You probably already know where I"m going with this, but in a dazzling moment of brilliance or ignorance, I thought hey, that would cut down on the overhead by putting two of the RAID 0 drives on the ICH10R controller and the other two on the Sil Image. Also letting me add more drives to the ICH10R side in the future if needed. Well... let me tell you.. I locked myself in the office for 3 days trying to tame that beast, and it beat the hell out of me! From what I've seen, it seems the ICH10R and Sil don't play nice with each other. I tried upteen different combinations of loading Sil first, then Intel, vice versa etc. It seems that if I establish a RAID on the Intel side, then the Xpert side can no longer be in ACHI mode. And if I establish the Sil side first, then the Intel side gets reverted to ACHI (Arggh) I can give more details if you like, but I figure since this is the official P5Q Pro Turbo site you or another member may have already run into this.( or smart enough not to even bother). Anyway thanks for any tips, and again thanks for the nice welcome. Ciao.


----------



## ocman

Hi Mr. Ricky, I have not tried out DriveXpert feature yet... hence, no experience on the problem you are having...









Forgive me that I don't know what your question is...







Please provide more info if you may.









For now, see if the following is any helpful:

You can check the CD that came with your MB... there is a "Intel Matrix storage manager user's manual" (get to it through auto-run, or go through the file directories in explorer to find that PDF file)... I believe that might have the answers you are looking for... if not, you can always refer back to your MB user guide manual, and also there should be 2 detached pages go together with the manual, check that too. The user guide manual (the blue book) is available online on ASUS' website and is actually in PDF format with colour(s).

MB user guide manual download link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...rbo_manual.zip

I'll continue to provide you with assistance if needed. Hope these help for now...









Note (just in case): The task of backing up important data from time to time cannot be replaced by having a RAID setup. Since, if an error occurs, that error will duplicate to all hard drives.


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Hey ocman, thanks for the tips, I'll look at the IMSM manual a little later.

As a matter of fact I downloaded and read the ASUS manual before I bought the board. Nothing in there tells you you can't do it; likewise nothing in there tells you you can. However on pg. 4-9 it says in Xpert "Normal mode" that disabling Drive Xpert allows the two SATA connectors to act as onboard connectors. Great, at least I could use those for a DVD drive and a standalone OS drive. Nope. I'll just have to flog my R&D staff. Oww...

I would give you some more details but I think i would rather try it in a new post or thread?
I learned alot about those little Orange and White b**terds last weekend, so I wouldn't mind sharing with the group. So far I'm just learning to POST REPLY.... and put some spaces between sentences for easier reading









And for the nitty gritty, I gotta little itchy last night and loaded up Turbo V to play with FSB.
It went to 375FSB/ 3.0Ghz quite easily; I left everything as is and just kept bumping up the slider a little at a time. Is this the way to start finding some sort of base for a scared little school girl who doesn't want to play with the big bad BIOS yet?

From what I'm reading, bump up the FSB till weird things happen, and then increase Vcore by smallest increments till stable? Mindful of course of temps and voltage max.'s.

As for the RAID thing, yeah I know. Been caught with my pants down several times. That's what got me into this PC entusiast stage. I think anybody wanting to learn and start tinkering with their PC should foremost learn how to backup and RECOVER that backup. Practice it BEFORE you depend on it. I keep all important stuff on an external, and on at least one other computer. Triple redundancy and nightly Buckups. Buckups you say... no thats not a typo. I've never lost data due to hardware failure, but plenty from operator error.

Signing off for now gang, thanks again ocman.

I'll try and do a little reading about the post/thread thing and hopefully put together a little Drve Xcerbation snippett


----------



## ocman

Mr. Ricky, man... you are a hilarious guy!!! It's fun to read your posts... with the cherry...and the

Back on track...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
From what I'm reading, bump up the FSB till weird things happen, and then increase Vcore by smallest increments till stable? Mindful of course of temps and voltage max.'s.

Yes! Right on! use Turbo V to adjust related values for convenience sake...

To get reference from within my system... I used EPU-6 engine to do auto speed adjust. (it's the power saving software drives the EPU chip on board... I've actually install all the utilities that came with my MB onto my computer...LOL) Set the percent for "Rocket" setting to +15 or +20 percent, and choose AUTO for auto calibration... and then choose "Rocket". It will increase CPU speed by 15% or 20%. Remember to run CPU-Z beforehand to see the difference in speed and voltage.

The other reference you can get is from other Q9450 owners in this forum... (check the two Q9450 thread I directed you to earlier)... try their values... if they don't work... adjust them step by step.

The 3 main factors affect overclocking are: vCore, FSB terminal voltage, and north bridge voltage.


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Well finally....someone out there appreciates my derangement.









EPU 6 huh, thought that was some sort of green, power saving, tree hugging thing. Kinda counterintuitive to an overclockers forum don't ya think? Learn something everyday. But I will try it.

Yes I saw those posts on the 9450 club, but it's kinda of late here and don't want to crank up the printer and wake the brood.
I've got Turbo V going now and running OCCT to check. I did notice however that on CPUZ my Vcore shows at 1.06 idle, but when I crank up Turbo V it shows 1.25 as starting point.

Anyway so far I've got 380 FSB/3.04 GHz with only +1 tick on the CPU voltage (1.25625). OCCT's been running for about 35 minutes, listening to music, typing to you, and jellyfish dreamscene running.

Yeah man... butterflies and rainbows!


----------



## ocman

Man... What a great writer you are with humor!!! I've always wanted to write like that... being humorous and stuff... too bad my writing kinda sucks...

Okay, back on track... Mr. Ricky, you should also remember to get the FSB to DRAM ratio to 1:1 if possible. It's best for overclocking. (2MHz FSB: 1MHz DRAM = 1:1)

Hope you can get you Q9450 further up!!! At least hitting 3.5GHz... ideally said reach or even surpass 3.6GHz (might be challenging)... I'm waiting for your good news!!!

P.S. Btw, have you post your question in a new thread for others to answer?


----------



## tokhoi

Just checking back, to let you know that i have decreased my fsb to 266 from 269 for a 3.45GHz overclock as opposed to a 3.5GHz overclock. got my ram running FSB







RAM 1:1 ratio with memory timing down to 3-4-4-10 from a 5-5-5-15 timing. got the 17s in superPi at 1M both before and after, cut time to 45s at 2M from 46s. So seeing a bit of a performance boost with the new ram timings even with needing to drop 0.05GHz in overall clock speed. ram is stable with no errors after testing. I think i'm happy with the current setup for now. may try to reach higher overclocking at a later time. Thanks ocman for all the help i've been getting here.


----------



## ocman

Hi tokhoi, I'm happy that you've overclocked well so far!!! As you are getting more and more experienced in overclocking your E5300 down the road, you may want to attempt overclocking it to above 4GHz... and see if you can get it stable by passing 12hrs of Prime95 and 20 runs of IntelBurnTest 2.5 stress tests.


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Hey ocman, thanks again. Yes, I've been reading that 1:1 is the best ratio. Is that something I should go ahead and do now while I'm trying to find the FSB limit?

Sorry, trying to wrap my head around this stuff.

The way I understand so far: increase FSB till weirdness, then increase the Vcore one notch and see if it stops weirdness.
If it does, keep increasing FSB to more weirdness and repeat?

I was thinking that I'm supposed to find FSB limit then mess with memory"
Or are you saying to go ahead and change ratio to 1:1 in BIOS and then start testing the FSB?

I also noted that before I started upping the FSB, my ram timings were 6-6-6-18 I believe, now they're reading 5-5-5-15. but according to specs. they are 5-4-4-15. Should I change the timings to spec. when I change the ratio?

God, I think I'm having a brain hemorrahge...

Anyway, thanks for all the input bro

PS No, I haven't gotten a chance to read how to post yet. Hopefully before the w/e's out.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
Hey ocman, thanks again. Yes, I've been reading that 1:1 is the best ratio. Is that something I should go ahead and do now while I'm trying to find the FSB limit?

Sorry, trying to wrap my head around this stuff.

The way I understand so far: increase FSB till weirdness, then increase the Vcore one notch and see if it stops weirdness.
If it does, keep increasing FSB to more weirdness and repeat?

I was thinking that I'm supposed to find FSB limit then mess with memory"
Or are you saying to go ahead and change ratio to 1:1 in BIOS and then start testing the FSB?

I also noted that before I started upping the FSB, my ram timings were 6-6-6-18 I believe, now they're reading 5-5-5-15. but according to specs. they are 5-4-4-15. Should I change the timings to spec. when I change the ratio?

God, I think I'm having a brain hemorrhage...

Anyway, thanks for all the input bro

PS No, I haven't gotten a chance to read how to post yet. Hopefully before the w/e's out.

Hi Mr. Ricky, right! so whatever FSB frequency you set for CPU, you then just set twice of that frequency for DRAM... that will give you 1:1 ratio. Best for overclocking.

e.g. if you set 300 for FSB freq. then set 600 for DRAM. FSB:dRAM => 300:600= 1:1 ratio.

CPU FSB is divided by 4. e.g. 800MHz on the package, shows 200MHz in the BIOS.
DRAM FSB is divided by 2. e.g. 800MHz on the package, shows 400MHz in the BIOS.

For rams, normally, if they get correct timings by default in the BIOS... I'll leave them on AUTO, if incorrect, I'll try and change them manually. Check if your rams are in listed in ASUS QVL in the user guide.

P.S. Happy 100th post!


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Hi ya,ocman, thanks for quick reply. I got the ratio to 1:1 like you said. Caught hell trying to enter 1:1 in the BIOS field







Finally figured out to go down to 667 and in like flint.
Been a busy night after that. I've been trying out all sorts of combos. You know.

Anyway I think I hit my first wall, 408 FSB. Now that's with everytihing stock, as is, auto etc. Except of course vcore. And I used the EPU 6 on rocket while adjusting things in Turbo V.

So when I hit the wall I had set RAM timings to spec. at 5-4-4-15. Heard that looser may help? So raised them up to 6-6-6-18. No change.

From the links you gave me, (and lots of lurking







, it seems some guys have different things enabled/disabled in the Advance menu as well as the AI menu DRAM read, control, twister, speedstep etc. I'm just curious if some of these things need to be set correctly before I can go further.

Sorry to be picking your brain all the time man, thanks for being a sport.

PS. Still not sure about my stock Vcore; I show 1.08 in PC Probe, CPUZ, everest and the BIOS, but Turbo V starts off at 1.25 ??


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky*


Hi ya,ocman, thanks for quick reply. I got the ratio to 1:1 like you said. Caught hell trying to enter 1:1 in the BIOS field







Finally figured out to go down to 667 and in like flint.
Been a busy night after that. I've been trying out all sorts of combos. You know.

Anyway I think I hit my first wall, 408 FSB. Now that's with everytihing stock, as is, auto etc. Except of course vcore. And I used the EPU 6 on rocket while adjusting things in Turbo V.

So when I hit the wall I had set RAM timings to spec. at 5-4-4-15. Heard that looser may help? So raised them up to 6-6-6-18. No change.

From the links you gave me, (and lots of lurking







, it seems some guys have different things enabled/disabled in the Advance menu as well as the AI menu DRAM read, control, twister, speedstep etc. I'm just curious if some of these things need to be set correctly before I can go further.

Sorry to be picking your brain all the time man, thanks for being a sport.

PS. Still not sure about my stock Vcore; I show 1.08 in PC Probe, CPUZ, everest and the BIOS, but Turbo V starts off at 1.25 ??


Hi Mr. Ricky, not a problem, I have gone through these things myself. So far I can only get my E5200 stable with FSB 320 @ 4GHz with 1:1 ratio. My E5200 default FSB is 200.

Yes, Turbo V's like that... showing 1.25V even when the actually set voltage is lower. Don't worry... It will show correctly if voltage is higher than 1.25V.

Looser timings should theoretically help stability... I just leave them on *AUTO*... (not certain if AUTO is the best to set if I were to adjust speed with Turbo V)

Yes!!! Other settings you should/can change before any further overclocking are:

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training

*Enabled* Memory OC Charger

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum

CPU Margin Enhancement choose *Performance*.

I just leave AI Clock Twister and AI Transaction Booster , and the rest found on the under the same tab on *AUTO*.

To enhance stability, *Disabled* power saving features such as:

C1E Support, and C-State Tech

SpeedStep set *Enabled* or *Disabled* as you like... again, it's a power saving feature.
If *Enabled* it will made the multiplier go either lowest value or the highest value depend on the task load. 
If *Disabled*, it will just to be maximum or set multiplier.

I had all power saving features Enabled for mine.

One change I've made yesterday was on GTL Reference, I've set to the first option I see, mine being *0.65x*, I was told in the past that this is only about changing the wave length for electricity to CPU.

Have fun!!!

P.S. If you overclock manually from the BIOS or Turbo V, EPU-6 Engine will be disabled until the next time you boot up with default speed as you may have noticed.


----------



## molino

this mobo is pretty much dope for the price it cost!
cheers


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *molino*


this mobo is pretty much dope for the price it cost!
cheers










Welcome aboard molino!!! I love all stuff bargain!!!


----------



## Voltazar

Add me to this club! P5Q Pro Turbo is probably the only good 775 board left to buy.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356411


----------



## Mr. Ricky

OCMAN... yeah, you deserve the capitals. You are the DUDE. Those settings made it SOOO much easier.

I used your settings, wrote down some of the voltage settings from the links you gave me, grabbed the li'l safe parameters for the voltages chart out of the manual, and I've been tweakin' like a meth head eatin' cotton candy on a roller coaster









So far I've gotten it to 460 FSB, and it passed a single 5 pass standard on IBT. (just trying to find some parameters now, no lenthy stress test till I narrow it down some more.)

If you have a mo, would you mind taking a look at my settings and yell at me if you see anything scary?

I'm going to lay off it a little while till I hear back, my temps seem ok; 30 idle and 61-63 load. Although I'm cheating a little bit with a table fan in front of the case while "stressing"! I'd hate to think I'm happily tooling along, and all the while my NB is melting in a pile of plastic


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Add me to this club! P5Q Pro Turbo is probably the only good 775 board left to buy.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356411

Welcome aboard Voltazar!!!

That QX9650 you have is like my dream buy CPU... but it's rather expensive... how much did you pay for it?


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Welcome aboard Voltazar!!!

That QX9650 you have is like my dream buy CPU... but it's rather expensive... how much did you pay for it?

They are dirt cheap on ebay, you can grab one for like $200. I was shocked when I saw them for that cheap (they were retailed at like $1,000 2 years ago) So I had to buy one!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
OCMAN... yeah, you deserve the capitals. You are the DUDE. Those settings made it SOOO much easier.

I used your settings, wrote down some of the voltage settings from the links you gave me, grabbed the li'l safe parameters for the voltages chart out of the manual, and I've been tweakin' like a meth head eatin' cotton candy on a roller coaster









So far I've gotten it to 460 FSB, and it passed a single 5 pass standard on IBT. (just trying to find some parameters now, no lengthy stress test till I narrow it down some more.)

If you have a mo, would you mind taking a look at my settings and yell at me if you see anything scary?

I'm going to lay off it a little while till I hear back, my temps seem ok; 30 idle and 61-63 load. Although I'm cheating a little bit with a table fan in front of the case while "stressing"! I'd hate to think I'm happily tooling along, and all the while my NB is melting in a pile of plastic

Hi Mr. Ricky, I'm pretty certain by now you are a certified comedian!

I'm happy to see you have gone even further! hitting 3.68GHz with 460 FSB? that's 38.35% OC'ed! Temps are pretty much in the safe range... while load temps could be 5-10C lower would be better if possible. Just don't let it go over 70C under normal load... as temps will be even higher under stress testing load...

I recall using a table fan years ago blowing at my PIII 600E system with side panel opened... and dust covered every hardware inside...









P.S. If you would like to go the extra mile... try get an even better air cooler or try Corsair H-50 for cheap. NCIX lowered the price of H-50 for $69.99 plus $10MIR (ever since the arrival of H-70)

Link: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...8&promoid=1088


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
They are dirt cheap on ebay, you can grab one for like $200. I was shocked when I saw them for that cheap (they were retailed at like $1,000 2 years ago) So I had to buy one!









Hi Voltazar, I checked your CPU-Z validation... Nice!!! Would you like to push it further up and post some screen shots of benchmarks here? I would love to check them out...

What ebay user did you buy the chip from? see if I can get one for dirt cheap...


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Case closed OCMAN. I mean, not open getting dust inside. CooerMaster nice enough to provide filters, so just have to give a good cleaning when the madness is over







Not going to run it that speed normally anyway.

Like I threatened; I wrote down all my settings so far for the 460 FSB.

Today, or yesterday now I guess, I was just using Turbo V and IBT. (I like the way it tells me fairly quickly if I'm even in the ballpark.) I see what others mean by "scaling" i think. Once I had your settings in place, it was easy to up the FSB a little, then up one of the voltages a little to get it to pass the test. Once it passed, I went back and started moving voltages back down to see which one made the most impact. Kinda get the FSB fat and happy, then starve it till it dies.

Man, I need al life.

Anyway, it made me think; does it matter which voltage you put the juice too to get the FSB happy? As in, when it gets unstable is better to increase the Vcore rather the NB or PLL or one of the others? You know, which one is most Sennnssativve.


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Duh, forget the settings:

CPU RATIO - 8.0
FSB - 460
PCIE - 101
FSB STRAP - 333
DRAM - 6-6-6-18
(everything after
auto)
DRAM STATIC - DISABLED
DRAM READ - DISABLED
MEM OC CHARGER- ENABLED
TWISTER - AUTO
BOOSTER - AUTO

Vcore - 1.23125
CPU GTL - .61X
CPU PLL - 1.6
FSB TERM - 1.30
DRAM - 1.94
NB - 1.20
SB - 1.1
PCIE - 1.5

LLC - ENABLED
SPECTRUMS - DISABLED
SKEWS - AUTO
CPU MARGIN - PERFORMANCE

C1E SUPPORT - DISABLED
MAX CPUID - DISABLED
INTEL V.TECH. - DISABLED
CPU TM - ENABLED
EX DISABLE BIT- ENABLED


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
Case closed OCMAN. I mean, not open getting dust inside. CooerMaster nice enough to provide filters, so just have to give a good cleaning when the madness is over







Not going to run it that speed normally anyway.

Like I threatened; I wrote down all my settings so far for the 460 FSB.

Today, or yesterday now I guess, I was just using Turbo V and IBT. (I like the way it tells me fairly quickly if I'm even in the ballpark.) I see what others mean by "scaling" i think. Once I had your settings in place, it was easy to up the FSB a little, then up one of the voltages a little to get it to pass the test. Once it passed, I went back and started moving voltages back down to see which one made the most impact. Kinda get the FSB fat and happy, then starve it till it dies.

Man, I need al life.

Anyway, it made me think; does it matter which voltage you put the juice too to get the FSB happy? As in, when it gets unstable is better to increase the Vcore rather the NB or PLL or one of the others? You know, which one is most Sennnssativve.

To me, if my observation is right. The most sensitive among the 3 would being VCore, and then FSB terminal voltage and NB voltage.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
Duh, forget the settings:

CPU RATIO - 8.0
FSB - 460
PCIE - 101
FSB STRAP - 333
DRAM - 6-6-6-18
(everything after
auto)
DRAM STATIC - DISABLED
DRAM READ - DISABLED
MEM OC CHARGER- ENABLED
TWISTER - AUTO
BOOSTER - AUTO

Vcore - 1.23125
CPU GTL - .61X
CPU PLL - 1.6
FSB TERM - 1.30
DRAM - 1.94
NB - 1.20
SB - 1.1
PCIE - 1.5

LLC - ENABLED
SPECTRUMS - DISABLED
SKEWS - AUTO
CPU MARGIN - PERFORMANCE

C1E SUPPORT - DISABLED
MAX CPUID - DISABLED
INTEL V.TECH. - DISABLED
CPU TM - ENABLED
EX DISABLE BIT- ENABLED

Those would be alright as long as your system can run stability and pass the stress tests for a set number of hours or runs.

Mr. Ricky, you might want to post your CPU-Z validation(s) for your OC.


----------



## Mr. Ricky

Thank you fellow night owl. It seems that way to me too. I was curious at times wondering if a tick up on the NB or FSB Term would be better than yet another tick on the Vcore. Which by the way I had read somewhere that there is a relationship/ratio between the FSB Term and the NB? Not sure, maybe just poppycock


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Ricky* 
Thank you fellow night owl. It seems that way to me too. I was curious at times wondering if a tick up on the NB or FSB Term would be better than yet another tick on the Vcore. Which by the way I had read somewhere that there is a relationship/ratio between the FSB Term and the NB? Not sure, maybe just poppycock

Hi Ricky, I left for bed after posting my last reply. Yyou sure have read quite much on the net...







Can you still find that url where you read that info from? it might be useful to other users and myself.









To me, my overclock to 4GHz seems to be stable only with minimum values for FSB terminal voltage (1.1V) and NB voltage (1.1V)... I did try some other combos... like 1.12 and 1.12, 1.16 and 1.12, 1.2 and 1.2, 1.24 and 1.14, etc... but didn't find much stability... weird... maybe is missing the use of the "golden" ratio...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tokhoi*


Just checking back, to let you know that i have decreased my fsb to 266 from 269 for a 3.45GHz overclock as opposed to a 3.5GHz overclock. got my ram running FSB







RAM 1:1 ratio with memory timing down to 3-4-4-10 from a 5-5-5-15 timing. got the 17s in superPi at 1M both before and after, cut time to 45s at 2M from 46s. So seeing a bit of a performance boost with the new ram timings even with needing to drop 0.05GHz in overall clock speed. ram is stable with no errors after testing. I think i'm happy with the current setup for now. may try to reach higher overclocking at a later time. Thanks ocman for all the help i've been getting here.


Hi tokhoi, don't forget to validate your OC with CPU-Z and post your link here!


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Voltazar, I checked your CPU-Z validation... Nice!!! Would you like to push it further up and post some screen shots of benchmarks here? I would love to check them out...

What ebay user did you buy the chip from? see if I can get one for dirt cheap...











Yeah, I won it in an auction for $200 (I was extremely lucky!) But they have them for around ~$250 for buy it now. I will overclock this CPU to hopefully 4.4GHz+ with this motherboard. Just trying to figure out why my current overclock isn't prime stable. But once I get it stabilized, I will definitely post benchmarks


----------



## JediCow

As I do have a p5q Pro Turbo, I was wondering if anyone has had issues with the VIA Audio Drivers. It seems to be causing some crashing with my computer. When I have the generic HD audio driver from Windows installed everything seems to be fine.

The symptom is a crackling sound sometimes to which everything freezes and I notice no more power is running to my keyboard and mouse. If no sound is going at the same everything is the same for the freeze minus the crackling sound.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JediCow* 
As I do have a p5q Pro Turbo, I was wondering if anyone has had issues with the VIA Audio Drivers. It seems to be causing some crashing with my computer. When I have the generic HD audio driver from Windows installed everything seems to be fine.

The symptom is a crackling sound sometimes to which everything freezes and I notice no more power is running to my keyboard and mouse. If no sound is going at the same everything is the same for the freeze minus the crackling sound.

Welcome aboard JediCow!!!

JediCow, have you tried the updates available on ASUS' website? the link is available on the 1st of this thread.

For me, my experienced problem was rather on the switching of audio between rear output and front output... I have set the rear output to mute when I plug in from front using headphone in VIA HD Audio Deck... but sometimes... the sound just outputs to both front and rear when I have my head phone plugged in... maybe it's the head phone jack's problem...


----------



## Voltazar

Hey, ocman.

Can you tell me what is the cause of the problem, the board, the ram, or the CPU itself?
Let me explain, I achieved 3.8GHz 100% stability with 1.352v-1.360v using your settings with 9.5 multiplier x 400MHz = 100% stable with prime95 + linpack.

Next, I raise the Bus to 425MHz, so it will be 9.5 x 425, that would give me 4.04GHz with 1.408v. I run prime, instantly, 1 of the core fails, 30 seconds later, another core fails. Amazingly system does not BSOD no matter what. But it is unstable no matter what. (Large programs crash after 10 seconds) I tried dealing with that, but decided its not worth it.

So I try a different method, 400MHz x 10, which would give me a solid 4.0GHz. Unfortunately, in order to get it stable, I would need to push the CPU voltage to 1.5v in bios to actually not get any errors in prime.

I tried many ram timings, no luck. I tried different adjustments with NB voltage, FSB termination, no luck.

I am leanings towards the ram being the problem, not entirely sure. I did a memtest, and ran it for like 10 times and passed. I have absolutely no idea. Some friendly advice would be great!


----------



## bige83

hey i'll join i like this board alot. I just got mine up to 4.005 Ghz todayit was great.


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
hey i'll join i like this board alot. I just got mine up to 4.005 Ghz todayit was great.

Welcome to the club!
... and nice overclock! Voltage is a little bit high though. But who cares, my old QX6700 needed 1.8v to get to 4.0GHz.


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Welcome to the club!
... and nice overclock! Voltage is a little bit high though. But who cares, my old QX6700 needed 1.8v to get to 4.0GHz.

i know, i was crossing my fingers


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Hey, ocman.

Can you tell me what is the cause of the problem, the board, the ram, or the CPU itself?
Let me explain, I achieved 3.8GHz 100% stability with 1.352v-1.360v using your settings with 9.5 multiplier x 400MHz = 100% stable with prime95 + linpack.

Next, I raise the Bus to 425MHz, so it will be 9.5 x 425, that would give me 4.04GHz with 1.408v. I run prime, instantly, 1 of the core fails, 30 seconds later, another core fails. Amazingly system does not BSOD no matter what. But it is unstable no matter what. (Large programs crash after 10 seconds) I tried dealing with that, but decided its not worth it.

So I try a different method, 400MHz x 10, which would give me a solid 4.0GHz. Unfortunately, in order to get it stable, I would need to push the CPU voltage to 1.5v in bios to actually not get any errors in prime.

I tried many ram timings, no luck. I tried different adjustments with NB voltage, FSB termination, no luck.

I am leanings towards the ram being the problem, not entirely sure. I did a memtest, and ran it for like 10 times and passed. I have absolutely no idea. Some friendly advice would be great!

Hi Voltazar, I have the same problem when overclocking my E5200 R0 anywhere above 4GHz... one core stress test fail.

Have you checked what the average peak stable speed is for your chip? I haven't checked mine. It could also be the voltages... as Mr. Ricky was mentioning to me earlier something he read was about the relationship/ratio between FSB terminal votage and North bridge voltage... maybe there is a "golden ratio"!?

I have also ran memtest for those OCZ rams for a fair time over 100% completion.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
hey i'll join i like this board alot. I just got mine up to 4.005 Ghz todayit was great.

Welcome aboard bige83!!! Got your friend request and approved.

Would you like to share your knowledge and/or experience with the rest of the club members? I mean a hand in handling the questions I don't have an answer to...







You've got over 200 postings.


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Welcome aboard bige83!!! Got your friend request and approved.

Would you like to share your knowledge and/or experience with the rest of the club members? I mean a hand in handling the questions I don't have an answer to...







You've got over 200 postings.









yeah I will help anyway i can


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


yeah I will help anyway i can


Hi bige83, I realized we have two hardware in common, the motherboard and the CPU cooler. Nice!!!


----------



## JediCow

Thanks for the welcome. I did grab the latest drivers from the ASUS website. Sadly I just had a crash recently with similar symptoms but the noise was slightly different.

Now this is making me wonder whether it is another hardware messing with the audio. Do you know of anyway of determining this without extra hardware as I don't really have extra cash to spend since my last motherboard and PSU just fried.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Hey, ocman.

Can you tell me what is the cause of the problem, the board, the ram, or the CPU itself?
Let me explain, I achieved 3.8GHz 100% stability with 1.352v-1.360v using your settings with 9.5 multiplier x 400MHz = 100% stable with prime95 + linpack.

Next, I raise the Bus to 425MHz, so it will be 9.5 x 425, that would give me 4.04GHz with 1.408v. I run prime, instantly, 1 of the core fails, 30 seconds later, another core fails. Amazingly system does not BSOD no matter what. But it is unstable no matter what. (Large programs crash after 10 seconds) I tried dealing with that, but decided its not worth it.

So I try a different method, 400MHz x 10, which would give me a solid 4.0GHz. Unfortunately, in order to get it stable, I would need to push the CPU voltage to 1.5v in bios to actually not get any errors in prime.

I tried many ram timings, no luck. I tried different adjustments with NB voltage, FSB termination, no luck.

I am leanings towards the ram being the problem, not entirely sure. I did a memtest, and ran it for like 10 times and passed. I have absolutely no idea. Some friendly advice would be great!

Hi Voltazar, just a follow up, are you using 1:1 ratio for FSB and DRAM? As that will give you a more stable overclock.

EDIT: The model I have is a bit weird... as it would not be stable even if I set 1066 with 2.1V... Damn OCZ for discontinued of their Blade series...


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Voltazar, just a follow up, are you using 1:1 ratio for FSB and DRAM? As that will give you a more stable overclock.

I've just realized we also have the same RAMs!!! This model is a bit weird... as it would not be stable even if I set 1066 with 2.1V... Damn OCZ for discontinued of their Blade series...

Yeah, I am running with 1:1 ratio.

My ram is stock 2.1v 5-4-4-15 DDR2 800MHz though, bought it off newegg for $45 last year.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...b_dual_channel

I installed the turboV program, and tried playing with the voltages by going in small increments with the NB voltage and FSB termination voltage to find a stable voltage for 4.0GHz, but with little success. I have faith that this CPU can reach 4.0GHz 100% stable.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Yeah, I am running with 1:1 ratio.

My ram is stock 2.1v 5-4-4-15 DDR2 800MHz though, bought it off newegg for $45 last year.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...b_dual_channel

I installed the turboV program, and tried playing with the voltages by going in small increments with the NB voltage and FSB termination voltage to find a stable voltage for 4.0GHz, but with little success. I have faith that this CPU can reach 4.0GHz 100% stable.

Your RAM kit is like $96 US now at NewEgg.com... damn... what a difference. RAMs were so cheap before one of the fab was closed down... I bought my 2X 2GB Platinum 8500 at a high price.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JediCow*


Thanks for the welcome. I did grab the latest drivers from the ASUS website. Sadly I just had a crash recently with similar symptoms but the noise was slightly different.

Now this is making me wonder whether it is another hardware messing with the audio. Do you know of anyway of determining this without extra hardware as I don't really have extra cash to spend since my last motherboard and PSU just fried.


Hi JediCow, the simple way is to uninstall all the relating audio drivers/programs and clear out the left overs in the registry with CCleaner, and reboot, then do a reset to factory default in the BIOS. See if these would clears out any hardware conflicts, wrong settings, and/or file corruptions those may have caused the annoyance.

P.S. Also, check if there are any wires plugged in the wrong pin... refer to the user guide manual.


----------



## bige83

i agree with ocman ccleaner is great pro. does wonders heres the link


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I'm appreciated









I'll definately be joining this group (but unfortunately not enough room in my sig for it)

The P5QL PRO was my first motherboard that I, myself bought.

It took my E5200 up to 4.512GHz on air cooling.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*










I'm appreciated









I'll definately be joining this group (but unfortunately not enough room in my sig for it)

The P5QL PRO was my first motherboard that I, myself bought.

It took my E5200 up to 4.512GHz on air cooling.


Welcome MCpetrolhead!!! I'll be looking up info on your first MB. You've got very good luck for having "golden chips" those can be overclocked greatly with relatively low voltage!!! I envy you!!!









I'm facing the same problem too... 1200 characters are allowed for signature is a little tight when cosmetic enhancements are being used to make the links and/or info to look better... not sure if site admins or moderators will be increase the limit to like 1500 characters if they see this...







if yes, that will be great!!!








It is indeed much needed for many of users!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


i agree with ocman ccleaner is great pro. does wonders heres the link


Thanks bige83 for the link! I've forgotten to provide one...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Its not just amount of characters but its supposed to be a max of 7 lines.


----------



## bige83

anytime


----------



## ocman

Can any take over in answering any questions posted here in future? Because I will be away for a good while... Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I cant for this weekend but im home on sunday late afternoon, i can answer some questions if i can.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I cant for this weekend but im home on sunday late afternoon, i can answer some questions if i can.


Thanks mcpetrolhead!!!


----------



## bige83

ill help out as well


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
ill help out as well

Thanks bige83!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Where are you off to ocman?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Where are you off to ocman?


I might be going for a vacation to Hong Kong, Macau, Mainland China and etc... you get the drift...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

ahh nice, i went there over christmass


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
ahh nice, i went there over christmass

MCpetrolhead, which place(s) did you go that I've mentioned? How was it?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I went to Hong Kong and mainland China.

It was very interesting, lots of markets and bartering is very fun, i got i nice green laser for very cheap there too.


----------



## fastsite

anyone know if i can disable speedstep on this board?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


fastsite, how much did it cost you to get your QX6700? Nice 29.32% cpu overclocking!


sorry it took me 3 weeks to reply HAHA i got it from my dad for fahree


----------



## ocman

MCpetrolhead, I'm glad you like there~ I planning to go back re-charge my "battery" and in the search for my true identity.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastsite*


anyone know if i can disable speedstep on this board?

sorry it took me 3 weeks to reply HAHA i got it from my dad for fahree


Hi fastsite, nice to know... You can disable speedstep if you want a constant multiplier and not saving power during idle time.


----------



## fastsite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi fastsite, nice to know... You can disable speedstep if you want a constant multiplier and not saving power during idle time.


well how can i? i couldn't find it when i looked


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I use to own a P5Q Pro Turbo, pretty good board and served me well for almost 2 years.


----------



## Dillmiester

Awesome that there's a owners club for this board, I love mine fine piece of ASUS engineering. If anyones interested I modded my bios with memory and CPU P6 tables from the maximus formula and also updated the RAID rom and something else I cant remember to the newest verison 9.6.0.1014. I'll save the bios to my usb and upload for anyone that wants it.


----------



## onnetz

Add me to the list. Its been a great board.

Here's my 24/7 oc.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362312


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


I use to own a P5Q Pro Turbo, pretty good board and served me well for almost 2 years.


Welcome aboard [nK]Sharp!!! Did the board fry or sth?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Awesome that there's a owners club for this board, I love mine fine piece of ASUS engineering. If anyones interested I modded my bios with memory and CPU P6 tables from the maximus formula and also updated the RAID rom and something else I cant remember to the newest verison 9.6.0.1014. I'll save the bios to my usb and upload for anyone that wants it.


Welcome aboard Dillmiester!!! I gotta start one... I was a little depressed when I can't find one here... btw, I would love to get a copy of that 0602 modded as long as it's working better than the original!!! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onnetz*


Add me to the list. Its been a great board.

Here's my 24/7 oc.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1362312


Welcome aboard onnetz!!! not a problem, you are welcome to join!!! Pretty nice overclocking I see from your validation!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastsite*


well how can i? i couldn't find it when i looked


Hi fastsite, when you enter into the BIOS, you will first see the "Main" page, You need to go to the "Advanced" page, and choose "CPU Configuration", then you will see Speed step option... Disabled it there.

Btw, feel free to also check out the 1st page of the thread for tips!!! It might be useful!!!


----------



## ocman

I've sent a friend request to all club members here, mind approving my request if you haven't done so? Thanks!!!


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
I've sent a friend request to all club members here, mind approving my request if you haven't done so? Thanks!!!









done deal.


----------



## DoN_Tigar

hi guys..
i need help..
my config:
CPU: q6600 @2.40 GHz
MoBo: ASUS P5Q-PRO (there is a big diference with P5Q PRO TURBO??)
RAM: 1GBx2 Kingston HyperX 1066mhz DDR2
VGA: ASUS EN9800GT Hybrid Power 512MB DD3
Case: ANTEC Sonata III (with 500W)

What do you think how can the most overclock?
what tools i need?if i need








can you explain me how to OC?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoN_Tigar* 
hi guys..
i need help..
my config:
CPU: q6600 @2.40 GHz
MoBo: ASUS P5Q-PRO (there is a big diference with P5Q PRO TURBO??)
RAM: 1GBx2 Kingston HyperX 1066mhz DDR2
VGA: ASUS EN9800GT Hybrid Power 512MB DD3
Case: ANTEC Sonata III (with 500W)

What do you think how can the most overclock?
what tools i need?if i need








can you explain me how to OC?

Hi DoN Tigar, PRO and PRO Turbo are almost the same, but different boards. See differences among PRO, PRO Turbo, and Turbo from the link below:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1429144

I will answer your question nevertheless...









Please refer to Tips 1-4 listed in the 1st page of the thread... to get you set for further overclocking! Use whatever Tips3 may apply to your BIOS and Do Tips 5 once you overclocked.









P.S. A Basic Guide / Walkthrough to overclock Q6600: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...sic-guide.html

A google search for Q6600 overclocking in the forum: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F


----------



## Dillmiester

Heres the bios just update with EZ flash.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Heres the bios just update with EZ flash.

Hi Dillmiester, thanks for the upload!!! may you state specific upgraded items for the BIOS?


----------



## Dillmiester

Sure what I did was use MM Tool per a thread on Xtremesystems to grab the memory tables and P6 cpu microcode from the Maximus Formula II bios. Like I said there was something else also , it was a while ago. But I also got the updated Raid Rom from another thread I found so if your using RAID you'll be able to see the new verison number when it loads.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Sure what I did was use MM Tool per a thread on Xtremesystems to grab the memory tables and P6 cpu microcode from the Maximus Formula II bios. Like I said there was something else also , it was a while ago. But I also got the updated Raid Rom from another thread I found so if your using RAID you'll be able to see the new verison number when it loads.

Dillmiester, I know there are patches for ROM on ASUS website... but the patching for CPU and Memory are SO SWEET... especially from Maximus Formula series...









Where can I the better from higher class boards and mod into our board's BIOS?

P.S. I've searched in the past and seen some modding like SLIC stuff combo or all in one modded BIOS, even for use of OSX and SLI... I wish I know where to get the pieces and how to put them all together...


----------



## Dillmiester

All the SLIC is for is activation of windows. Also the asus website doesnt have any upates to the actual rom thats contained in the bios chip.


----------



## Dillmiester

Here's the thread. Also a link to MM Tool.

http://67.90.82.13/forums/showthread...200109&page=87


----------



## Dillmiester

If you need any help using it let me know. Someone in the thread had did that same mod to a vanilla P5Q but not the Pro Turbo. I thought about posting mine in the thread but forgot about it till now.


----------



## DoN_Tigar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi DoN Tigar, PRO and PRO Turbo are almost the same, but different boards. See differences among PRO, PRO Turbo, and Turbo from the link below:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1429144

I will answer your question nevertheless...









Please refer to Tips 1-4 listed in the 1st page of the thread... to get you set for further overclocking! Use whatever Tips3 may apply to your BIOS and Do Tips 5 once you overclocked.









P.S. A Basic Guide / Walkthrough to overclock Q6600: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...sic-guide.html

A google search for O6600 overclocking in the forum: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner...erclock.net%2F

thx you m8!
tonight i read this carefully..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoN_Tigar* 
thx you m8!
tonight i read this carefully..

*EDIT:* Hi DoN_Tigar, I meant to say apply whatever you can from post 2 of this thread.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


If you need any help using it let me know. Someone in the thread had did that same mod to a vanilla P5Q but not the Pro Turbo. I thought about posting mine in the thread but forgot about it till now.


Hi Dillmiester, thanks for the file. Btw, I see you have E6600. I was wondering if it's possible to push it up to 4GHz? which one would be faster? E5200 @ 4GHz faster or the E6600 @ 4GHz faster...? I ask this as my neighbour is thinking to get E6400 C2D... and I think E6400 C2D is actually slower than E5200.


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Dillmiester, thanks for the file. Btw, I see you have E6600. I was wondering if it's possible to push it up to 4GHz? which one would be faster? E5200 @ 4GHz faster or the E6600 @ 4GHz faster...? I ask this as my neighbour is thinking to get E6400 C2D... and I think E6400 C2D is actually slower than E5200.

There's actually 2 types of E6600, one at 2.4GHz(Conroe) at stock and one at 3.06GHz(Wolfdale) at stock. I might actually pick one up myself.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
There's actually 2 types of E6600, one at 2.4GHz(Conroe) at stock and one at 3.06GHz(Wolfdale) at stock. I might actually pick one up myself.

Yes Voltazar, for E6600, one version is Dual Core @ 3.06 GHz and the other version is Core 2 Duo @ 2.4 GHz.

To me, since I already have E5200, I just don't think it's worth the trouble to replace it with an E6400, or either versions of E6600.


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Yes Voltazar, for E6600, one version is Dual Core @ 3.06 GHz and the other version is Core 2 Duo @ 2.4 GHz.

To me, since I already have E5200, I just don't think it's worth the trouble to replace it with an E6400, or either versions of E6600.

Yeah, I agree with you on that, It would be smart to be upgrading to a Quad-core, instead to a similar dual-core.

Also, thanks to Dillmiester for mBios. I was able to stabilize my overclock, running at 4.0GHz for 2 days without blue screens.

I believe I reached my FSB hole for this motherboard, went up to 490FSB without any problems, then when I got to 500FSB, it blue screened.

4.6GHz overclock -
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367683


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Hello, this afternoon I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and before i was to mount the cleaning.
The kinds of sources that you clean the thermal paste had around the socket, the paper is stuck in a pin and broke in half.
I put the processor and RAM and he admitted everything to perfection.
You could burn the processor for lack of a pin?

A greeting and thanks.

P.D: Still had a pin, is up to 500mhz fsb of the first ..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!*


Hello, this afternoon I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and before i was to mount the cleaning.
The kinds of sources that you clean the thermal paste had around the socket, the paper is stuck in a pin and broke in half.
I put the processor and RAM and he admitted everything to perfection.
You could burn the processor for lack of a pin?

A greeting and thanks.

P.D: Still had a pin, is up to 500mhz fsb of the first ..












Hi eR_L0k0!!, it might burn... but lucky you... If you want to get the paper out... I would suggest you to use a can of compressed air duster... and remember to turn off your computer and unplug the power cord before cleaning.

eR_L0k0!!, Mind filling in your system config (for P5Q Pro Turbo)?

Welcome aboard eR_L0k0!! !!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Heres the bios just update with EZ flash.


Hi Dillmiester, would you like me to add a link to your 602 upload post to the 1st page of the thread? so other users can get right to it~


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi eR_L0k0!!, it might burn... but lucky you... If you want to get the paper out... I would suggest you to use a can of compressed air duster... and remember to turn off your computer and unplug the power cord before cleaning.

eR_L0k0!!, Mind filling in your system config (for P5Q Pro Turbo)?

Welcome aboard eR_L0k0!! !!!

Hello. good, in other forums have told me not to worry because it could have been a ground pin .. but still I do not stay quiet ..

configuration on the overclock, I have still not properly configured.
When finished installing everything and I get to do OC.


----------



## Power_Man

Would this board be good one to use to OC the CPU in my sig?


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Would this board be good one to use to OC the CPU in my sig?

yes this board OC really well


----------



## tokhoi

Finally figured out the long boot up and occasional "no vga detected" error beeps that i've been getting. apparently the motherboard didn't like how my video card was seated, after re-seating all was well. it seems like the first time the video card was pushed too into the slot, never knew that could happen. The strange things that can happen when dealing with computers.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tokhoi* 
Finally figured out the long boot up and occasional "no vga detected" error beeps that i've been getting. apparently the motherboard didn't like how my video card was seated, after re-seating all was well. it seems like the first time the video card was pushed too into the slot, never knew that could happen. The strange things that can happen when dealing with computers.

Hi tokhoi, glad you've figured it out... I would have no idea.

I noticed every once a while, there is an error temp showing of 118 C with the software... and it will be working fine again once rebooted... I wonder what the problem is?


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

P5Q Pro Turbo FTW!!


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369986


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
P5Q Pro Turbo FTW!!


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369986

Q9650 overclock better than QX9650!









I should bought Q9650, but too expensive.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Q9650 overclock better than QX9650!









I should bought Q9650, but too expensive.

Hi Voltazar, I've just compared QX9650 (older) and Q9650 (newer) from Intel's website... and it appears to me that they are mostly the same except for power consumption (QX9650 requires more Watts)... Q9650 supports more features compared to QX9650... so Q9650 is like an improved version of QX9650 at a lower introduce price. Your QX9650 without a doubt is a bargain.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
P5Q Pro Turbo FTW!!


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369986

Hi eR_L0k0!!, what is the highest stable 24/7 frequency can your Q9650 do?


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

For 24/7 I have it at 4GHz @ 1.33v


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Would this board be good one to use to OC the CPU in my sig?

yes a big difference also in performance as you going from a 965 to a p45 chipset.go for it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Would this board be good one to use to OC the CPU in my sig?

Hi Power_Man, this is a great overclocking board in the budget class!!!

Have you decided whether or not you will be getting P5Q PRO Turbo MB? If yes, please fill that in your system info, so I can add your name to the members list.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Sure what I did was use MM Tool per a thread on Xtremesystems to grab the memory tables and P6 cpu microcode from the Maximus Formula II bios. Like I said there was something else also , it was a while ago. But I also got the updated Raid Rom from another thread I found so if your using RAID you'll be able to see the new verison number when it loads.

Hi Dillmiester, I wonder if you have also done the SLI conversion mod to your PRO Turbo MB? If so, how did you like it? working flawlessly? what/which tutorial did you use? I've posted two links to SLI mod tutorials for another members in this thread... I was wondering what SLI mod tutorial on the Internet actually works the best.

They are the following:

Such as this one: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6344...-asus-p5q.html

Another tutorial for the SLI hack: http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1340404.htm

umm... would there be a better third option?


----------



## bige83

i just bought a 9600 gso 748mb card to use for physx along side my 2 4890's going to be awesome playing mafia II. and yes I'm going to use the 1x pci express for that 9600 going to look outrages but it will work


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
i just bought a 9600 gso 748mb card to use for physx along side my 2 4890's going to be awesome playing mafia II. and yes I'm going to use the 1x pci express for that 9600 going to look outrages but it will work

Nice bige83, I never thought such configuration would work... Please update me on the performance of the setup!


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Nice bige83, I never thought such configuration would work... Please update me on the performance of the setup!









i didn't think i could either until i read this http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/589202-faq-physx.html
he talks about useing the 1x. so i had to buy a 9600 that night i read it.


----------



## deathparadox

So I just joined this website, specifically for this thread! So here is my question.

I've owned a P5Q Pro Turbo for around 6 months, and have not yet done any sort of BIOS overclocking. The reason is my lack of knowledge in that field, and the fact that I still have the Intel stock cooler, along with really bad sticks of RAM.

So I'm wondering if you guys can help me with choosing the right cooler and RAM for this motherboard. I'm currently running an e7500(stock).


----------



## Dillmiester

Hey guys good to see theres been alot of activity. Ocman I've thought about buying another 8800GT and doing the SLI hack but I wasnt sure if it was possible to use newer drivers with the hack I didnt read too much information on it.

Also If you get a decent E6600 you can definetly get it to 4ghz but their rare from what ive seen. The most I've had mine is is 3.8 but it takes alot of voltage although these 65nm Intels are something else they can take a lickin and keep tickin.

Voltazar I'm glad to hear the bios was helpful to you. I only ran this board for about 3 days before modifying the bios so I dont know if there was anything limited from my current OC.

And yes Ocman you can do whatever you like with the bios. Full credit goes to the guys at Xtremesystems for pioneering the bios mods.


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathparadox* 
So I just joined this website, specifically for this thread! So here is my question.

I've owned a P5Q Pro Turbo for around 6 months, and have not yet done any sort of BIOS overclocking. The reason is my lack of knowledge in that field, and the fact that I still have the Intel stock cooler, along with really bad sticks of RAM.

So I'm wondering if you guys can help me with choosing the right cooler and RAM for this motherboard. I'm currently running an e7500(stock).

an h50 or h70 are great cooling for the money i paid 59 for my h50 there are some other coolers out there but these can be upgraded to different CPU's


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathparadox* 
So I just joined this website, specifically for this thread! So here is my question.

I've owned a P5Q Pro Turbo for around 6 months, and have not yet done any sort of BIOS overclocking. The reason is my lack of knowledge in that field, and the fact that I still have the Intel stock cooler, along with really bad sticks of RAM.

So I'm wondering if you guys can help me with choosing the right cooler and RAM for this motherboard. I'm currently running an e7500(stock).

Hi deathparadox, I agree to bige83's recommendation on CPU coolers, while RAMs, for no doubt compatibility with this board, I recommend you to get one of the make and model from the board's QVL list that could be found in the User Guide Manual or on ASUS' product website, and I have provided the link in the 1st of the thread... there are quite some choice for you to choose from if you are not going for the PC2 8500+ RAMs.









Please check the 1st page of info and tips.

Welcome aboard deathparadox!!!

P.S. Happy 200th post!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
an h50 or h70 are great cooling for the money i paid 59 for my h50 there are some other coolers out there but these can be upgraded to different CPU's

Good for you bige83, I paid $85+tax on January of this year for my H-50...







$59 is a bargain price!!!


----------



## deathparadox

Thanks Ocman and bige83! I'll be buying the H50, for 79.99 on newegg, which is somewhat similar to what Ocman payed, so I guess its a good price. How good of an overclock will I get out of an e7500 on this board?

For RAM, I'll be buying this 4 gig kit.(Thanks for the Product page link!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deathparadox* 
Thanks Ocman and bige83! I'll be buying the H50, for 79.99 on newegg, which is somewhat similar to what Ocman payed, so I guess its a good price. How good of an overclock will I get out of an e7500 on this board?

For RAM, I'll be buying this 4 gig kit.(Thanks for the Product page link!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122

Hi deathparadox,

Very Good choices!!!









I've heard the overclock for E7500 is pretty good like reaching close to 4GHz (like my E5200).









Also, generally helpful tips could be found on the 1st page of the thread.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathparadox*


Thanks Ocman and bige83! I'll be buying the H50, for 79.99 on newegg, which is somewhat similar to what Ocman payed, so I guess its a good price. How good of an overclock will I get out of an e7500 on this board?

For RAM, I'll be buying this 4 gig kit.(Thanks for the Product page link!)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122


hey get another fan and have a push pull setup on that works great on the h50


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


hey get another fan and have a push pull setup on that works great on the h50


I agree to bige83, push pull setup may shave a few more degrees off... also, I believe hot air going out the case is better than hot air going in... I only have one fan setup with hot air going out... does well! What I find matters more is the ambient temp... at 20-26C, my cpu is cooling to 26-33C... and when ambient temp is reaching 30C... those temps would be 38-40C...









I know I could set up a push pull... but the space at the upper back corner inside the case is rather limited due to installed case fan at the top (and because I have a mid tower not a full or extra large tower. I've also thought of installing a case fan on the outside of the case lining up with the H-50 exhaust to do the pull part of a push/pull setup... but had problem getting the connector back into the case...







I would eventually figure it out...


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

For 24/7:


----------



## Xraven771

Add Me


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Add Me










Hi Xraven771, thank you for your interest... but as indicated in the thread title, this club is for owners of ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo... nevertheless, I will try my best to answer your questions.

For helpful tips, please check out the 1st page of this thread.









I'll find a way to deal with non-owners who wish to join this club... maybe through members suggestions...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathparadox*


So I just joined this website, specifically for this thread! So here is my question.

I've owned a P5Q Pro Turbo for around 6 months, and have not yet done any sort of BIOS overclocking. The reason is my lack of knowledge in that field, and the fact that I still have the Intel stock cooler, along with really bad sticks of RAM.

So I'm wondering if you guys can help me with choosing the right cooler and RAM for this motherboard. I'm currently running an e7500(stock).


Hi deathparadox, it's better to have your system info filled in so others can better assist you!


----------



## ocman

To all current members of this club,

Question: For or against owners of P5Q PRO or owners of P5Q Turbo to join this club?

Please feel free to leave your suggestions or solutions for this matter. Thank you in advance for your input!

P.S. Would a club name change be a good idea? e.g. Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo, PRO, and Turbo Owners Club.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

They are all extremely similar, you probably cant share bios hacks or updates but most of the bios settings will be exactly the same.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


They are all extremely similar, you probably cant share bios hacks or updates but most of the bios settings will be exactly the same.


I agree mcpetrolhead, so I assume you are for the change to include.

And if changing this club's name, I will need to include more links for respective boards... and the support of the majority of the club members.


----------



## steo3

Hi ,
I would like to join this group because i have this motherboard.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steo3* 
Hi ,
I would like to join this group because i have this motherboard.
Thanks in advance.

Welcome aboard steo3!!!

steo3, would you like the club name to be changed to 'ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club"? or leave it as is?

Thanks and feel free to comment.









Have fun overclocking!!!


----------



## steo3

Hi,
Thank you ocman for joining me to the group, could you please tell me how to put this owners club into your signature like you have done?
Thanks again,
steo3.


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steo3*


Hi,
Thank you ocman for joining me to the group, could you please tell me how to put this owners club into your signature like you have done?
Thanks again,
steo3.


just put this in your signature. put a ] after the /size and the /color and the/b and the /url

***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club** [/SIZE[/COLOR[/B[/URL*


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steo3*


Hi,
Thank you ocman for joining me to the group, could you please tell me how to put this owners club into your signature like you have done?
Thanks again,
steo3.


Hi steo3, click "User CP" in the bar on the top of the page and select "Edit Signature" located on the left hand side, in the white field put the code below and save it:

UPDATED:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[B][I][THREAD=773046]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club**[/THREAD][/I][/B]

[/CODE]
Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Power_Man, this is a great overclocking board in the budget class!!!

Have you decided whether or not you will be getting P5Q PRO Turbo MB? If yes, please fill that in your system info, so I can add your name to the members list.










Ordered it yesterday=
A455-2910ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Intel P45 Socket 775 MB
Status: Shipped
Method: UPS WORLDSHIP STD
Date Shipped: 09/03/10
Tracking #: 1Z5FX0076813182086
$149.99 -20 rebate

What is the best way to swap in this new mother board?


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Ordered it yesterday=
A455-2910ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Intel P45 Socket 775 MB
Status: Shipped
Method: UPS WORLDSHIP STD
Date Shipped: 09/03/10
Tracking #: 1Z5FX0076813182086
$149.99 -20 rebate

What is the best way to swap in this new mother board?

1 Pull the power cable from back power supply and all cables on the back of the computer that go to the motherboard like keyboard etc.
2 discharge the power supply buy pushing the power button with no cord plug in.
3 disconnect all cables from mother board like the atx,6 or 4 pin power, IDE cables, sata cables, and the case cable like HHD light etc. and any other cables that go to the motherboard.
4 remove all the screws from the motherboard usually have 9 screws.
5 pull upward back to wards the DVD drive gently and should come free be easy when you do this.
6 make sure all your stand off screws that a gold looking are still in the case and makes sure they are tight and remove the back panel from the case.
7 remove the CPU and or cooler from old motherboard and set it some where it cant get damaged at all.
8 remove all memory from motherboard.
9 install all memory into the new P5Q PRO Turbo.
10 install the CPU into the new P5Q PRO Turbo.
11 apply some thermal grease on the CPU as directions on the bottles say.
12 put the new P5Q PRO Turbo back panel in the case.
13 install the new P5Q PRO Turbo in the case make sure your screws from the case and the holes of the motherboard line up tighten down lightly.
14 plug all the cables back unto the mother broad as the user guide says and all the sata etc.
15 plug in the CPU cooler.
16 plug in the power supply cables.
17 plug the power cable on the back of the power supply. should be it check all your connections before turning on .


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Ordered it yesterday=
A455-2910ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Intel P45 Socket 775 MB
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
$149.99 -20 rebate

What is the best way to swap in this new mother board?

Hi Power_Man, Congrats for the move!!! But paying $150 (minus $20 rebate) is a little pricey... where did you get your board?

I guess it depends what you want...

1. Keep your current rig and build a new one (with new case and new peripherals... and that will definitely cost like at least $200 more depends on what and where you are getting them, and do compare price online to get the best deals available.)

2. Alternatively, if you want just swapping the boards.

First, shut down computer and disconnect your power supply to the computer. Secondly, make sure your hands are static free by touching the metal part of your computer chassis.

Next, remove the side panels of your chassis, and take out the rams and cards, and disconnect and remove all the cables connecting inside. (Many like to place the case side way down to perform the "operation", but both ways are fine with me)

You then probably have to take off the H-50 and clean off the residue on the CPU if needed and remove the CPU out off the bracket.

Now, remove a dozen screws to get the current motherboard out, get rid of the dust in the chassis outside the house during a no rainy, no sunny day, you can use compressed air/gas duster and/or dust removing materials.

Lastly, screw on your P5Q PRO Turbo mobo, and install CPU and H-50 back (refer to 1st page of the h50/h70 owners club found in my signature, to get some of the same thermal paste, if some thermal paste on H-50 is missing, I heard that paste is a little pricey but really good though a thin layer of paste all over the copper plate of H-50 is all you need) and then plug all the components back into place where they belong and remember to refer to your mobo user guide manual for optimal setup.

If I got your situation all wrong, then in general say, it's always good to start with the motherboard first whenever you build a computer (and of course before that, get the right chassis, I like bigger chassis with a good cable/wires routing system, e.g. products from Corsair or CoolerMaster would be a sure bet, (I got NZXT as it was on for very cheap







) you can house more stuff inside, more rooms to work in, cleaner look with better air circulation, while components in bigger chassis will not get hot as quickly compared to components in smaller chassis.

P.S. To minimize dust build ups inside the chassis, use filters... and I've also heard people use cut outs of pantyhose as filters and vacuum them when they get dusty...


----------



## ocman

To all members,

Just a reminder:

Any posts in the forum, is archived by and searchable with Google







so don't post any confidential/sensitive information in the forum for safety concerns.


----------



## Power_Man

Thanks for the walk through guys, but probably just wasted your time.
I know how the computer comes apart and goes back together, my question was more or less, is it a simple swap,and everything will just turn back on, or will i have to reformat?

I paid 150 because it is the "new" elite secret version.









Kidding, I imagine i paid that much because I'm up here in Canada, and we get screwed over on stuff.
I got it from tigerdirect.ca, seeing my favorite place canadacomputers.com did not carry them.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Thanks for the walk through guys, but probably just wasted your time.
I know how the computer comes apart and goes back together, my question was more or less, is it a simple swap,and everything will just turn back on, or will i have to reformat?

I paid 150 because it is the "new" elite secret version.









Kidding, I imagine i paid that much because I'm up here in Canada, and we get screwed over on stuff.
I got it from tigerdirect.ca, seeing my favorite place canadacomputers.com did not carry them.









Hi Power_Man, Nice!!! I'm from Canada too!!!









Btw, I agree that we usually have to pay more for the same stuff.

My guess is that you don't need to reformat your HDD... as the Windows' limit for hardware changes at one time is three.

P.S. I got mine for $125 last Christmas... now the price @ CanadaComputers are ridiculously cheap for this mobo... $93??? too bad they don't have it in stock... but have you tried get them to do a special order since there is rebate for it? http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=022356


----------



## ocman

To all current members of the club,

I'll still wait for more response from the poll about the club name change...

Update: I have made some changes in the first page... Hope all of you like it!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steo3*


Hi,
Thank you ocman for joining me to the group, could you please tell me how to put this owners club into your signature like you have done?
Thanks again,
steo3.


Hi steo3, you can exclude "PHP Code:" in your signature, so just copy and paste and save the code inside the box below to your signature to make it look like mine.









Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[B][I][URL="http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/773046-official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-owners.html"]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo Owners Club**[/URL][/I][/B]

[/CODE]


----------



## steo3

Hi,
Thank you ocman and bige83 for helping me with this.
steo3.


----------



## liskawc

i also have a p5q pro turbo so can i join the club?


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Power_Man, Nice!!! I'm from Canada too!!!









Btw, I agree that we usually have to pay more for the same stuff.

My guess is that you don't need to reformat your HDD... as the Windows' limit for hardware changes at one time is three.

P.S. I got mine for $125 last Christmas... now the price @ CanadaComputers are ridiculously cheap for this mobo... $93??? too bad they don't have it in stock... but have you tried get them to do a special order since there is rebate for it? http://www.canadacomputers.com/produ...item_id=022356

I did a search on CC and nothing came up. Love the prices, but hate their website. O well, as long as it lets me OC this processor more that this POS Asrocks one.
If it does not, i foresee a i7 build coming on.


----------



## steo3

Hi guys,
just have been overclocking my computer the past hour this is what i got!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377820


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
i also have a p5q pro turbo so can i join the club?









You've come to the right place... Welcome aboard liskawc!!!

Great choices: P5Q Pro Turbo and H-50!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
I did a search on CC and nothing came up. Love the prices, but hate their website. O well, as long as it lets me OC this processor more that this POS Asrocks one.
If it does not, i foresee a i7 build coming on.









Hi Power_Man, you won't be disappointed, this mobo is w/o a doubt above average!







I'm planning to stick with this board for the next five years!


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Great choices: P5Q Pro Turbo and H-50!!!









thanks, i like em aswell ... although i atm they are just sitting in the case non optimized


----------



## wumpus

i cant wait to join the club! I have a P5Q premium coming next week!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
i cant wait to join the club! I have a P5Q premium coming next week!

Hi wumpus, umm... sigh... Thanks for your interest!!! I will try to answer you questions, but as indicated in title of the club... it's for P5Q PRO Turbo owners.

Welcome for now wumpus!!!

P.S. I can't believe there isn't an owners club for P5Q Premium...







wumpus, just post here and reference the 1st page for helpful tips!

You're in, Welcome aboard!!!









P.P.S. Where can you still get Premium? That Premium board's got QUAD LAN...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
thanks, i like em aswell ... although i atm they are just sitting in the case non optimized









Hi liskawc, please check the first for info and helpful tips for overclocking.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi wumpus, umm... sigh... Thanks for your interest!!! I will try to answer you questions, but as indicated in title of the club... it's for P5Q PRO Turbo owners.

Welcome for now wumpus!!!

P.S. I can't believe there isn't an owners club for P5Q Premium...







wumpus, just post here and reference the 1st page for helpful tips!









but there is a p5q series club maybe thats where he needs to go.although theres not so much activity there just cobwebs.








http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...rs-thread.html


----------



## steo3

Hi guys,
I have just been overclocking my computer the past hour this is what i got it too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377820


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steo3* 
Hi guys,
I have just been overclocking my computer the past hour this is what i got it too!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377820

Hi steo3, are you re-posting the same message/validation? You can actually put the validation link in your signature instead... that way, it will always be there!


----------



## bige83

does anybody know of and water blocks for the chipsets?


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
does anybody know of and water blocks for the chipsets?

pretty standard ones id imagine.


----------



## maxextz

just some info on the pro turbo review here with bios pics and oc features that will be useful to some that are new to this board,of coarse *ocman* is doing a fine job here and will help you if your having problems or have questions.








http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/...ds/1902_5.html


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
just some info on the pro turbo review here with bios pics and oc features that will be useful to some that are new to this board,of coarse *ocman* is doing a fine job here and will help you if your having problems or have questions.








http://www.motherboards.org/reviews/...ds/1902_5.html

It's kinda odd after seeing those benchmarks comparison charts and then you still see a positive review conclusion from motherboards.org...







unless they got them all wrong... LOL


----------



## mcpetrolhead

if you ever need some waterblocks and cant purchase them in a store hit me up with a PM and i can see what i could whip up for you


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
if you ever need some waterblocks and cant purchase them in a store hit me up with a PM and i can see what i could whip up for you









Very nice to know!!! bige83 is looking for water blocks for the mobo.


----------



## ArcticZero

Add me up. Had this mobo for a long while now, running Ket mBios.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArcticZero* 
Add me up. Had this mobo for a long while now, running Ket mBios.









Welcome aboard ArcticZero!!!









I've searched for modded BIOS in last January... not much luck... I was wondering if there's a 0602 version from Ket's mBIOS? If yes, ArcticZero, may you upload it here? Thanks in advance!!!









P.S. May you also describe what's being modded in Ket's?


----------



## maxextz

i have a zip with all kets bios files for the p5 series i will upload them for you later.

edit.here now to download.
http://www.filefront.com/17271041/P5...collection.rar

more info from ket here.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=200109


----------



## liskawc

might i ask, what you guys use for gtl and vtt when going for fsb 2000+ on the p5q pro turbo?

atm im at fsb2000, with nb at 1.36v (lowest setting i can get into wins without probs, havent tried p95 yet for more then 10mins), ram is at speced volts(2.1) cpu pll at 1.54 (i got this as the lowest voltage for fsb1900) ... gtl and vtt are set to auto atm and so is vcore (its at 1.38 and i could prolly pull it down a bit, but atm vcore isnt as important as gtl and vtt)


----------



## toazd

Power_Man:
In my experience you can even keep the same windows install, no matter how much hardware you change. All I did was change my IDE controller's driver (Search Google or ask I will provide a link) and uninstalled all the hardware that was to be changed. A fresh install of windows usually just feels plain better with (usually) noticeable speed inscreases (if you've had the same install for a significant amount of time) Why can't windows be more like BSD/linux?? Muhahaha

I joined just for this thread and to add my experiences with the P5Q Pro turbo to the wealth of information already here.

I ordered a P5Q Pro Turbo from Newegg yesterday so I will hopefully be joining the club before the end of the week.









Very excited as I have been running my 6 M0 E5200 at 3.1GHz in a 4coredual-sata2 and needless to say I will never make that mistake again!! (NO voltage adjustments) Sure I could have very easily voltmodded the cpu to 1.45v but I don't like to be limited like that.

Half a year later and I got a wild hair and bought the motherboard I wanted last year!







I also grabbed a VaporX 4850 but all of that will be in my sig the day I boot up Win7 ultimate x64.

A dual core LGA775 setup with a decent video card is still more than suffice for my needs, so I felt no need to upgrade to an iCore platform yet. Maybe next year?

Anyway, onto a burning question I have that I did not see explained in this entire thread. I am interested in the Modded BIOS (because its modded!), but from what I read I didn't see any reason (that I fully understand) why I would want that one over what Asus offers. Does it support a wider range of CPUs? Wider range of timings? What about NB and SB controls? For many many years modding as been an addiction of mine (I still have pics of my Athlon XP 2400+ on water cooling!) so if it has the word mod in it, it grabs my attention









Kudos to those who have assembled all this information. It seems many of you are as relentless as I am to squeeze every little bit out of our hardware and still having it last.









Can't wait to see what I can get out of my E5200 on a 'real' motherboard!! (Although this ASrock board as done an excellent job!) Going from an x1950gt to a FX5200 to a 4850 will be even more exciting! I can FINALLY finish all the games I started many months ago!

It would be nice to join the 4GHz 'club', but I might* run into issues with my aging Enermax 350w PSU (Although the new video card will use less power and everything ran great before even OC'd) On the other hand in my experience I do not need that much CPU speed. I really need to save up again and get a nice SSD drive (How long have we been waiting for these!!! OMG) An SSD and a 4core setup is what I plan for the next upgrade who knows when.








Everyone, BBS


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
might i ask, what you guys use for gtl and vtt when going for fsb 2000+ on the p5q pro turbo?

atm im at fsb2000, with nb at 1.36v (lowest setting i can get into wins without probs, havent tried p95 yet for more then 10mins), ram is at speced volts(2.1) cpu pll at 1.54 (i got this as the lowest voltage for fsb1900) ... gtl and vtt are set to auto atm and so is vcore (its at 1.38 and i could prolly pull it down a bit, but atm vcore isnt as important as gtl and vtt)

Hi liskawc, what clock is your E8400 at? just to confirm if your FSB to DRAM ratio 1:1?

The side description in the BIOS states it might permanently damage CPU if wrongly set... but I heard other users said what GTL Ref change is the wave length of electricity coming in... don't know... but I assume the smallest value is always the first option you see after you try to increase the value for the field... I leave it on AUTO.

As for vtt, are you referring to FSB Terminal Voltage? I don't have vtt field in my BIOS... but I heard others would increase it to achieve higher clocks.

Can anyone else give better suggestions to liskawc? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi liskawc, what clock is your E8400 at? just to confirm if your FSB to DRAM ratio 1:1?

cpu freq is 4GHz and yea fsb to dram is 1:1.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
Power_Man:
In my experience you can even keep the same windows install, no matter how much hardware you change. All I did was change my IDE controller's driver (Search Google or ask I will provide a link) and uninstalled all the hardware that was to be changed. A fresh install of windows usually just feels plain better with (usually) noticeable speed inscreases (if you've had the same install for a significant amount of time) Why can't windows be more like BSD/linux?? Muhahaha

I joined just for this thread and to add my experiences with the P5Q Pro turbo to the wealth of information already here.

I ordered a P5Q Pro Turbo from Newegg yesterday so I will hopefully be joining the club before the end of the week.









Very excited as I have been running my 6 M0 E5200 at 3.1GHz in a 4coredual-sata2 and needless to say I will never make that mistake again!! (NO voltage adjustments) Sure I could have very easily voltmodded the cpu to 1.45v but I don't like to be limited like that.

Half a year later and I got a wild hair and bought the motherboard I wanted last year!







I also grabbed a VaporX 4850 but all of that will be in my sig the day I boot up Win7 ultimate x64.

A dual core LGA775 setup with a decent video card is still more than suffice for my needs, so I felt no need to upgrade to an iCore platform yet. Maybe next year?

Anyway, onto a burning question I have that I did not see explained in this entire thread. I am interested in the Modded BIOS (because its modded!), but from what I read I didn't see any reason (that I fully understand) why I would want that one over what Asus offers. Does it support a wider range of CPUs? Wider range of timings? What about NB and SB controls? For many many years modding as been an addiction of mine (I still have pics of my Athlon XP 2400+ on water cooling!) so if it has the word mod in it, it grabs my attention









Kudos to those who have assembled all this information. It seems many of you are as relentless as I am to squeeze every little bit out of our hardware and still having it last.









Can't wait to see what I can get out of my E5200 on a 'real' motherboard!! (Although this ASrock board as done an excellent job!) Going from an x1950gt to a FX5200 to a 4850 will be even more exciting! I can FINALLY finish all the games I started many months ago!

It would be nice to join the 4GHz 'club', but I might* run into issues with my aging Enermax 350w PSU (Although the new video card will use less power and everything ran great before even OC'd) On the other hand in my experience I do not need that much CPU speed. I really need to save up again and get a nice SSD drive (How long have we been waiting for these!!! OMG) An SSD and a 4core setup is what I plan for the next upgrade who knows when.








Everyone, BBS

Welcome and thanks for the help toazd!!!







Nice very long post!!!









Mind filling in your system info for the rest of us?









Please refer to the 1st page for helpful tips if needed!









P.S. Just read onto the posts that followed the modded BIOS download post. It explained what's been modded by Dillmiester!

When the time is right... I'd like to get SSDs and to upgrade to a Quad core on socket 775 too. I love my E5200 though!


----------



## toazd

I could very easily be missing it as I am babysitting, but I cannot find with google anywhere the strap ranges for the P5Q pro turbo.

Is there anyone already enlightened to these numbers? (I read somewhere* that these ranges vary from board to board)

Its very important to me because I would rather stay in a lower strap with tighter NB timings because of 3D modeling/encoding/etc and I know that 1MHz FSB at 1:1 ratio could easily take me under or over one range or another.

I ended up running my E5200 at even lower than slightly less than max OC because the benchmarks were faster







(in the 4coredual-sata2 that is). I only recently learned why this occurred.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
I could very easily be missing it as I am babysitting, but I cannot find with google anywhere the strap ranges for the P5Q pro turbo.

Is there anyone already enlightened to these numbers? (I read somewhere* that these ranges vary from board to board)

Its very important to me because I would rather stay in a lower strap with tighter NB timings because of 3D modeling/encoding/etc and I know that 1MHz FSB at 1:1 ratio could easily take me under or over one range or another.

I ended up running my E5200 at even lower than slightly less than max OC because the benchmarks were faster







(in the 4coredual-sata2 that is). I only recently learned why this occurred.

Hi toazd, not sure if I'm on the right track, but inside the BIOS... under the AI Tweaker Menu (tab), you will see "FSB Strap to North Bridge" (on AUTO by default) with several options to choose from: 200, 266, 333, 400 MHz.









Basic description(s) and notes for the items in BIOS are found in the mobo's user guide (manual).


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
I could very easily be missing it as I am babysitting, but I cannot find with google anywhere the strap ranges for the P5Q pro turbo.

Is there anyone already enlightened to these numbers? (I read somewhere* that these ranges vary from board to board)

Its very important to me because I would rather stay in a lower strap with tighter NB timings because of 3D modeling/encoding/etc and I know that 1MHz FSB at 1:1 ratio could easily take me under or over one range or another.

I ended up running my E5200 at even lower than slightly less than max OC because the benchmarks were faster







(in the 4coredual-sata2 that is). I only recently learned why this occurred.

what you need is a template for the pro turbo so you can change your settings to suit your setup.
two people with the same setup can have oc and tuning different results
ive seen this and that's just the way it is.

i can post mine but i have different settings to your mb,though maybe ocman can post his and that will give you somewhere to start and experiment.









hey ocman that e5200 oc was that a 24/7 job?if so thats an amazing oc for that cpu.









i had one and loved it but then i got this e8400







and its way better.hint hint.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
what you need is a template for the pro turbo so you can change your settings to suit your setup.
two people with the same setup can have oc and tuning different results
ive seen this and that's just the way it is.

i can post mine but i have different settings to your mb,though maybe ocman can post his and that will give you somewhere to start and experiment.









hey ocman that e5200 oc was that a 24/7 job?if so thats an amazing oc for that cpu.









i had one and loved it but then i got this e8400







and its way better.hint hint.









Hi maxextz, I had 4 GHz stable 24/7







, while 4.5GHz is just an oc record validation... no way E5200 at that speed with that voltage is going to be stable.









P.S. This is actually my 300th post!!! Hurray!!!


----------



## toazd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi toazd, not sure if I'm on the right track, but inside the BIOS... under the AI Tweaker Menu (tab), you will see "FSB Strap to North Bridge" (on AUTO by default) with several options to choose from: 200, 266, 333, 400 MHz.









Basic description(s) and notes for the items in BIOS are found in the mobo's user guide (manual).









This is excellent news! (That Asus has provided this option in the bios) This makes me glad once more that I ordered this high quality motherboard from Asus.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
what you need is a template for the pro turbo so you can change your settings to suit your setup.
two people with the same setup can have oc and tuning different results
ive seen this and that's just the way it is.

i can post mine but i have different settings to your mb,though maybe ocman can post his and that will give you somewhere to start and experiment.









hey ocman that e5200 oc was that a 24/7 job?if so thats an amazing oc for that cpu.









i had one and loved it but then i got this e8400







and its way better.hint hint.









Very good idea thank you maxextz. More than likely I will try many of my own settings and if then I run into a wall and I think* my cpu can do more, then I will definitely ask ocman for assistance with what option he/she chose. I like to experiment on my own, thats half the fun!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
Very good idea thank you maxextz. More than likely I will try many of my own settings and if then I run into a wall and I think* my cpu can do more, then I will definitely ask ocman for assistance with what option he/she chose. I like to experiment on my own, thats half the fun!

Hi toazd, I'm a guy.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi wumpus, umm... sigh... Thanks for your interest!!! I will try to answer you questions, but as indicated in title of the club... it's for P5Q PRO Turbo owners.

Welcome for now wumpus!!!

P.S. I can't believe there isn't an owners club for P5Q Premium...







wumpus, just post here and reference the 1st page for helpful tips!

You're in, Welcome aboard!!!









P.P.S. Where can you still get Premium? That Premium board's got QUAD LAN...










well the boards are all in the P5Q family...you could always just make it the P5Q club!

Got the premium from a member here for a GREAT price. probably less than half of what most people here payed for their boards.









and this board IS going cold on a Q9550! I just hope my budget RAM can keep up with close to 600FSB









and also, VTT voltage was NOT labeled VTT voltage on my P45-UD3R. i assume it is the same way on this board, but I have not tested it yet so I cant say.

GTL voltages are very important when achieving high OC's as well. the auto setting is fine for up to 3.8 on quads and 4.0 for duals, but leaving it on auto is not recommended for anything even a bit past that. I think P5Q pro lacks these settings too, as I tried to help someone OC a Q9550 on it and there was no option, so he was stuck at 3.8 instead of 4+. Its a shame that board doesnt have it. Not sure if the turbo has them. but the Premium for sure does!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


well the boards are all in the P5Q family...you could always just make it the P5Q club!

Got the premium from a member here for a GREAT price. probably less than half of what most people here payed for their boards.









and this board IS going cold on a Q9550! I just hope my budget RAM can keep up with close to 600FSB









and also, VTT voltage was NOT labeled VTT voltage on my P45-UD3R. i assume it is the same way on this board, but I have not tested it yet so I cant say.

GTL voltages are very important when achieving high OC's as well. the auto setting is fine for up to 3.8 on quads and 4.0 for duals, but leaving it on auto is not recommended for anything even a bit past that. I think P5Q pro lacks these settings too, as I tried to help someone OC a Q9550 on it and there was no option, so he was stuck at 3.8 instead of 4+. Its a shame that board doesnt have it. Not sure if the turbo has them. but the Premium for sure does!


Hey wumpus, PRO Turbo has GTL Reference option







mine has three: .65x, .63x, .61x... I've tried .65x and .63x, and briefly .61x... they all seem to work is my conclusion... lol...







The screen shot I posted was my E5200 with .63x... 1.4V VCore... and 533.33 DRAM... awkward... passed runs and hours of stress tests... In conclusion, 4 GHz is 24/7 stable for me... getting 4+ GHz stable is the real challenge for me.









P.S. If anyone can confirm and explain how GTL reference voltage works... REP+!!!


----------



## maxextz

i think i left mine on auto,but most of my settings in bios is auto.









the premium is a very nice mb the good thing about most moving to i5/i7"s is there will be plenty of fine 775"s for sale which were very expensive when new.

ive been looking for a nice p5e3 deluxe which has an x38 and ddr3 which would give me a very nice high fsb with good high frequency ram.
ive been looking for the 1200 version of my ram but they stopped making them so im stuck at 530 fsb which is sweet but you always need to squeeze more.









i wonder if we could merge the two threads as the p5q owners seems to be dead and the lad that started it has not been seen,we need to stick together people


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
i think i left mine on auto,but most of my settings in bios is auto.









the premium is a very nice mb the good thing about most moving to i5/i7"s is there will be plenty of fine 775"s for sale which were very expensive when new.

ive been looking for a nice p5e3 deluxe which has an x38 and ddr3 which would give me a very nice high fsb with good high frequency ram.
ive been looking for the 1200 version of my ram but they stopped making them so im stuck at 530 fsb which is sweet but you always need to squeeze more.









i wonder if we could merge the two threads as the p5q owners seems to be dead and the lad that started it has not been seen,we need to stick together people


















It sounds like a good idea...







but my knowledge on other mobo are even more limited...







also, I guess there are 50% of the club members here don't want a club name change...







and I don't want to replace usapatriot's "Asus P5Q Series Owners Thread" without his knowledge...







and I wouldn't know how to merge his thread to mine or mine to his...









I will post something in the other P5Q thread once a while to keep it alive!


----------



## maxextz

*I will post something in the other P5Q thread once a while to keep it alive!*
your right i agree







i have been doing the same with the odd post to keep it going.


----------



## ocman

I've made the above poll to be closed in 60 days initially... maybe it's too long... and I wanted to do another poll... but I don't see the option now... and I don't know if I can edit the current poll.









Off topic: I wonder if they have more privileges or features to manipulate when people achieve a certain level in total posts and reps... anyone know if such thing or info exist in the forum?


----------



## Power_Man

Got my board today WOOT WOOT
Already past my OC record with that flacky ASrocks board.but somthing looks funny with this picture?


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Got my board today WOOT WOOT
Already past my OC record with that flacky ASrocks board.but somthing looks funny with this picture?

wheres the mb pics?







good god a 52" plasma that is *big*.


----------



## liskawc

not sure whether i can explain gtl good enough, but i most certainly can provide a linky
http://www.edgeofstability.com/artic.../gtl/gtl1.html


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Power_Man*


Got my board today WOOT WOOT
Already past my OC record with that flacky ASrocks board.but somthing looks funny with this picture?


Hi Power_Man, is the voltage normal for E7500? or a bit overvolt? it seem high to me... I ws just searching for info on overclocking E7500... and some said give CPU 1.4V VCore and it will do 4GHz. In my experience, you might need to set 1.42500V in the BIOS to get 1.4V for our board. VDroop... i guess.


----------



## Power_Man

You all no what these boards look like.. and you want a picture? LOL

Was not sure on the volts, so i just picked that one. seemed like a happy medium.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
You all no what these boards look like.. and you want a picture? LOL

Was not sure on the volts, so i just picked that one. seemed like a happy medium.

Hi Power_Man, Would you like to attempt the 4 GHz challenge a little later?


----------



## maxextz

just a tip maybe you know about but when you want to post a pic instead of a small version like above that you hover over or click on,if you upload the pic to the members gallery then you can link it where your posting and you get the full size.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...rs.php/cat/500
like this.


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Power_Man, Would you like to attempt the 4 GHz challenge a little later?










I'm on my way there, just going at it bit by bit.









3.5 and counting


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


just a tip maybe you know about but when you want to post a pic instead of a small version like above that you hover over or click on,if you upload the pic to the members gallery then you can link it where your posting and you get the full size.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...rs.php/cat/500
like this.










Yeah thanks!
I usually use Photobucket, but for quick stuff like that, attaching it works fine for me.
If you roll over that thumbnail, and it expands, just click on it and it gets bigger...


----------



## ocman

So what's the total storage limit for each member? I can upload a list of them once I get a great camera for cheap...







probably before the end of the year.


----------



## meuhey

Im looking into buying this later this year but Im wondering if they will still bew available, does ASUS still makes this board???


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meuhey* 
Im looking into buying this later this year but Im wondering if they will still bew available, does ASUS still makes this board???

Hi meuhey, Yes! I can't believe this... I've done a search for the mobo and the price at TigerDirect.com is $100 (after MIR) GREAT DEAL in the states!!!

Link: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...=22-79510381-2

In Canada, NCIX $103 (after MIR) link: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...7&promoid=1053


----------



## toazd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi meuhey, MY GOD... I can't believe this... I've done a search for the mobo and the price at TigerDirect.com is $100 (after MIR) GREAT DEAL in the states!!!

Link: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...=22-79510381-2

In Canada, NCIX $103 (after MIR) link: http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...7&promoid=1053

I grabbed mine on monday (09/06/10) (-$10 for the holiday) from newegg for 99.99 (Before $20 MIR).









Even better, the tracking shows that it will be in my hands tomorrow afternoon







(It was shipped yesterday due to me typing 1 digit of my phone number wrong for my bank card







)

I live relatively close to their NJ warehouse









Too bad for the old lady though, her laptop is coming from California.

I am more anticipating the new video card though TBA (The new mobo is more unknown than what I know to expect from the new video card - I'm hoping for a surprise). I would do something medieval to this FX5200 if it weren't my only backup...hey wait...the new board doesn't have AGP...MUHAHAHA (Too bad the FX5200 is an upgrade for one of the kids...lucky B)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
I grabbed mine on monday (09/06/10) (-$10 for the holiday) from newegg for 99.99 (Before $20 MIR).









Even better, the tracking shows that it will be in my hands tomorrow afternoon







(It was shipped yesterday due to me typing 1 digit of my phone number wrong for my bank card







)

I live relatively close to their NJ warehouse









Good job toazd!!! Sniping a great deal!!!


----------



## ocman

Hello all club members,

How do you like my signature?









Check the signature code at bottom of the 1st post in the thread for more details.









P.S. Hey MCpetrolhead, I got it right this time... the links in my signature is way more now!


----------



## bige83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meuhey* 
Im looking into buying this later this year but Im wondering if they will still bew available, does ASUS still makes this board???

this board is great you love it.


----------



## Power_Man

Well i hit 4.0 GHz last night, but then when windows loaded it would restart. I'm guessing i need to up the Vcore, but what is the most i can go. I THINK (got confused at the end) was right around 1.43v I will start writing down what I'm entering.
I thought i read on here that 1.35 is were the CPU starts to deteriorate.


----------



## liskawc

1.45 is absolute max for the cpu ... 1.35 is under intel safe specs still (intel says safe specs are 0.85 - 1.3625, and absolute max is 1.45)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

The actual specs for the processor according to intel are:

Maximum recommended 24/7 voltage - 1.45v
Absolute max for 45nm cpu - 1.55v

The 1.3625v is actually the maximum VID of the chip, this is often mistaken as the recommended maximum.

It is safe to run at 1.45v 24/7 as long as you have adequate cooling. 1.55v is supposed to be the point where the chip will start to deteriorate rapidly but it is often possible to push past this for short periods of time with limited loss of lifespan.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Well i hit 4.0 GHz last night, but then when windows loaded it would restart. I'm guessing i need to up the Vcore, but what is the most i can go. I THINK (got confused at the end) was right around 1.43v I will start writing down what I'm entering.
I thought i read on here that 1.35 is were the CPU starts to deteriorate.

have you changed your nb voltage? and what about your ram is it stable?


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
have you changed your nb voltage? and what about your ram is it stable?

No i have not.
I did not see anything on the first page about what to set NB to. (should have asked though)
How do i test the ram?


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
The actual specs for the processor according to intel are:

Maximum recommended 24/7 voltage - 1.45v
Absolute max for 45nm cpu - 1.55v

The 1.3625v is actually the maximum VID of the chip, this is often mistaken as the recommended maximum.

It is safe to run at 1.45v 24/7 as long as you have adequate cooling. 1.55v is supposed to be the point where the chip will start to deteriorate rapidly but it is often possible to push past this for short periods of time with limited loss of lifespan.

Is the H-50 Adequate?
Temps under load=
CPU 50-52*
Cores right around 45-47*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
Is the H-50 Adequate?
Temps under load=
CPU 50-52*
Cores right around 45-47*

Hi Power_Man, load temp in the low 50s is adequate, not if load is going 60C and above.

P.S. How did you setup the case fans? how many do you have?


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Power_Man, load temp in the low 50s is adequate, not if load is going 60C and above.

P.S. How did you setup the case fans? how many do you have?

I have the fan on the rad that is pushing air threw the rad from out side air.
Then i have a fan on the front that is drawing fresh air in, and i do believe the fan on the side is an exhaust fan.
I will double check the side fan though as it might also be bringing air in, which would be pumping lots of air in, but none taking it out.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
No i have not.
I did not see anything on the first page about what to set NB to. (should have asked though)
How do i test the ram?

Hi Power_Man, I didn't indicate exact values for NB is that it may be different to work for everyone... but usually higher frequency/clock needs higher NB voltage.

I've set both *FSB Terminal Voltage* and *North Bridge Voltage* to 1.26V since last night still @ 4GHz (works before when I set both with smallest value 1.1V). *GTL Reference Voltage* is set to AUTO right now, I've tried different values, without noticing the benefits... Yet to do stress tests.

Targets: passing 12+ hrs of Prime95 and 20 runs of IntelBurnTest 2.5 (both the minimum)

I'll post screen shots of the results here as soon as I get them done.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I have poured through intels specification sheets and have determined that the maximum you should let your CORES hit is 82C

Most people prefer to keep it lower than this but as long as you are under that then you will be fine.

I generally ensure that i stay under 82C while using Intel burn test, that program gives much higher temperatures than what you would ever see in the real world so it gives me a small buffer.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Power_Man* 
I have the fan on the rad that is pushing air threw the rad from out side air.
Then i have a fan on the front that is drawing fresh air in, and i do believe the fan on the side is an exhaust fan.
I will double check the side fan though as it might also be bringing air in, which would be pumping lots of air in, but none taking it out.

Hi Power_Man, I don't go with Corsair's recommendation doing to leave hot air inside the chassis.

Sure it will cool the CPU a bit better, but temp for everything else goes up.

My case fans setup:

Air pull in from front and 2 on the side;
Air push out from back (H-50) and 2 on the top.

I'm thinking of changing the H50 to the top and see if I can make enough room to do a push/pull setup for H-50.


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Power_Man, I don't go with Corsair's recommendation doing to leave hot air inside the chassis.

Sure it will cool the CPU a bit better, but temp for everything else goes up.

My case fans setup:

Air pull in from front and 2 on the side;
Air push out from back (H-50) and 2 on the top.

I'm thinking of changing the H50 to the top and see if I can make enough room to do a push/pull setup for H-50.

I hear what you are saying with the H50 set up.
I don't have anymore "Spots" for fan's though, so i see what i can do to optimize what i have.


----------



## maxextz

has nobody here got a template for the pro/turbo?
if you have post it so we can compare and adjust.ive one for mt mb but i have different bios settings.

update:here is one i found although its for a quad 9650 but its somewhere to start.

02-25-10, 01:12 PM
Give these settings a try for 4.23GHz (leave PL at 10, and all the phases pulled in for the time being), and depending on the VID of your chip adjust the Vcore accordingly...

source.redduc900
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/a.../t-635689.html
*JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333
FSB Frequency: 470
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-941
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: NORMAL
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 65
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.28750
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.630
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.670
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 2.14
NB Voltage: 1.26
NB GTL Reference: AUTO
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Normal
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Enabled
IntelÂ® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
has nobody here got a template for the pro/turbo?
if you have post it so we can compare and adjust.ive one for mt mb but i have different bios settings.

Hi maxextz, the template for PRO Turbo is also available in its user guide manual.

Starting from Page 3-12.

PRO Turbo User Guide Manual direct download link: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...rbo_manual.zip

P.S. maxextz, Good template you found.


----------



## maxextz

no like the one i posted above its more useful.the asus manual one is useless and tells you noting apart from having very vague explanations bordering on the ridiculous







.


----------



## ocman

*[UPDATED] Here's my current BIOS settings for E5200 @ 4 GHz
(Bold = Different; Crossed out = Not configurable option/option does not exist):*

JumperFree Configuration Settings

AI Overclock tuner: Manual
*CPU Ratio Setting: 12.5
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 320*
PCI-E Frequency: 100
*DRAM Frequency: DDR2-641*
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: NORMAL
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: NORMAL

*DRAM Timing Control: AUTO
1ST INFO: 5-5-5-13-3-46-5-3
2ND INFO: 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
3RD INFO: 13-5-1-6-6*

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
*DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: AUTO*
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

*CPU Voltage: 1.42500
CPU GTL Reference: AUTO*
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.630
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.670
*FSB Termination Voltage: 1.10
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50
DRAM Voltage: 1.80
NB Voltage: 1.10*
NB GTL Reference Voltage: AUTO
SB Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
*CPU Clock Skew : AUTO*
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
*CPU Margin Enhancement: Performance Mode*

CPU Ratio Setting: AUTO
*C1E Suppport: Enabled*
*Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled*
IntelÂ® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
*Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled*

*NB Chipset configuration:*
Memory Remap Feature: *Disabled* (as I'm using 32 bit OS)

More RAM info from attached pictures.
(Note: According to OCZ, it should be 5-5-5-18 instead 5-5-5-15 in the 533 column)


----------



## Power_Man

can't hit 4.0. do i increase vcore more or what?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383427

EDIT* I might better back stuff off. Ran 10 minutes of prime, and CPU got up to 63* and cores at 53-55*.

Should i just make a thread for this?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Power_Man*


can't hit 4.0. do i increase vcore more or what?








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383427

EDIT* I might better back stuff off. Ran 10 minutes of prime, and CPU got up to 63* and cores at 53-55*.

Should i just make a thread for this?


Hi Power_Man, are you talking about starting a thread for overclocking E7000 series? If so, sure, why not?

*P.S. What is the max safe vcore for E7500? To me, 1.488V is a bit high for 24/7 operation or long hours of stress tests.*


----------



## maxextz

hey ocman have you tried lowering your performance level from 12? you could try 10 or less.








if you run everest bench you can see how you mem is performing and improving its real neat.
get your self some 1066 and kick that fsb up a notch.









edit:i was looking at powermans mem=800.








heres mine i need to shave some time of my latency.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
hey ocman have you tried lowering your performance level from 12? you could try 10 or less.

if you run everest bench you can see how you mem is performing and improving its real neat.
get your self some 1066 and kick that fsb up a notch.









edit:i was looking at powermans mem=800.

heres mine i need to shave some time of my latency.









Hi maxextz, I've set performance level to 10 and enabled all eight phases right after posting my values in that template you gave.









I ran 20 runs of IBT 2.5 and posted the screenshot in post#2 of this thread. (the last one)









I'll try Lavalys again a little later... I will try increase FSB a little later.









Actually my OCZ platinum DDR2 RAMs are 1066 rated... but just not in ASUS' QVL list









Btw, Power_Man's memory speed at 800 is best if CPU FSB is at 400.









*P.S. Happy 300th post!!!*


----------



## toazd

This motherboard is by far the best I have ever owned OR put into a build for a customer!

I was just blown away with the fact that everything I want and then some is in the stock BIOS! (800 FSB!! WoW!)

I tested overnight with OCCT and Orthos at 3.06GHz and 1066MHz bus (All stock voltages). I also ran a whole bunch of 3D tests yesterday (3Dmark 06 and the Unigine series) to ensure that the new video card was operating correctly (It worked fine and even surprised me! Its definitely enough for me) The VaporX cooling is so good that I will probably not put my giant 4 heatpipe GPU cooler that I have.

I woke up and everything was still chugging along so I will continue raising the values today.

As a side not I could not even run my RAM at its rated speed (1066) until yesterday (owned for almost exactly a year LOL) because the 4coredual-sata2 did not support changing the RAM voltage. (From what I read the max the 4core provided was 1.8-1.9v on the High setting in the BIOS, and my semi cheapo G.Skill ram needs 2.1v @ 533)









After some more testing today I will update my sig and post back my BIOS settings although without trying I noticed that mine are already very close to ocman's except I have power saving features disabled and I did not up any voltage yet.

Very good results so far, I am very happy with this board to say the least!! Worth every penny and I would certainly pay more without question!

OCMAN (Or anyone with a P5Q pro turbo really):
Have you noticed a difference between what CPU Voltage you set in the BIOS and what is reported in CPUZ/etc. ?? It seems there is a slight 'skew' for me, and sometimes it doesn't register at all. I tested with and w/o a load and it barely changes (hopefully due to LLC?) because I don't want any Vdroop TBA. At least not yet. Also, where is it that you can change the FSB







RAM ratio to 1:1? I could not find it in the BIOS.

I will report detailed findings as I find them. I have to take 3 kids to the dentist from 12-3 today but I'll definitely be back afterward to see how many more surprises are in store for me with this new setup (Going to try Battlefield:BC2 and a few others to see overall performance)


----------



## ocman

Hi toazd, nice long post! Nice progress and setup! I'm happy for you!









So you actually have an E5200 rev. M0! Some would say that M0 can overclock better than R0 (which mine is). 









My H-50 is awesome btw.









Yes, there will be a slight drop from voltage set to voltage see in CPU-Z. Mine for example, I set 1.425000V in BIOS and it only report 1.4V in CPU-Z... VDroop i guess. Enabled L.L.C. should be better for overclocking.

About the 1:1 ratio, just simply have the "DRAM Frequency" to be twice that of the "FSB Frequency". You'll see 1:1 ratio when you check with programs like CPU-Z. e.g. 320MHz CPU FSB vs 640MHz DRAM = 1:1 ratio.

If you may fill out your BIOS settings in the template maxextz has found (or just simply change the fields from the template I've filled out) that would be great! Then, we can cross reference since two of our core components are the same.









Nice to see you use ATi's. I like ATi cards for better image quality. I just don't like AMD's recent move of getting rid of the ATi brand because of its conducted "internal research" finding... come on... isn't it true that we customers are the ones AMD should really concern about?









I say ATI FOREVER!!!


----------



## SyveRson

Hey ocman, good job on this thread. I saw some people asking for overclock settings so I thought I would post a link that I found helpful. It not only gives some hints as to what to set in bios, but it also gives some explanation as to what the voltages are for and how they effect an overclock.

http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/foru...x?g=posts&t=50

Keep up the good work, long live 775.


----------



## toazd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi toazd, nice long post! Nice progress and setup! I'm happy for you!









So you actually have an E5200 rev. M0! Some would say that M0 can overclock better than R0 (which mine is).









My H-50 is awesome btw.









Yes, there will be a slight drop from voltage set to voltage see in CPU-Z. Mine for example, I set 1.425000V in BIOS and it only report 1.4V in CPU-Z... VDroop i guess. Enabled L.L.C. should be better for overclocking.

About the 1:1 ratio, just simply have the "DRAM Frequency" to be twice that of the "FSB Frequency". You'll see 1:1 ratio when you check with programs like CPU-Z. e.g. 320MHz CPU FSB vs 640MHz DRAM = 1:1 ratio.

If you may fill out your BIOS settings in the template maxextz has found (or just simply change the fields from the template I've filled out) that would be great! Then, we can cross reference since two of our core components are the same.









Nice to see you use ATi's. I like ATi cards for better image quality. I just don't like AMD's recent move of getting rid of the ATi brand because of its conducted "internal research" finding... come on... isn't it true that we customers are the ones AMD should really concern about?









I say ATI FOREVER!!!










I can honestly say that I have never bought an nVidia card. The only one I've ever owned is one that I received for free (when I upgraded a customers computer) and its only used as a backup (the fx5200 I was using until I received my new 4850)

I make my decision based on hardware design and I've always believed ATI to be a more efficient and thus more attractive design. So we can agree there for sure, ATI forever!! (at least for now!).

Right about now I am wishing I had an H-50!! (I actually might break out my water block from my old Athlon XP 2400+ and build a custom water setup for this box around it - its a solid copper Danger Den block). I am seeing my highest temps ever for this cpu at 57c on a freezer pro 7 running IntelBurnTest 2.5 at the standard setting (I may be running slightly more volts than I need though, I am still working this out). I put Arctic silver 5 on the new GPU and CPU just yesterday though so I expect things to settle a tiny bit after a few days of heating/cooling. I am currently stress testing at 12.5 x 266 (3324.9) which is already higher than I could even post with my last motherboard (My RAM is rated for 1066 at 2.1v and I started with that setting and have been increasing the multiplier). I upped the voltage to 1.33125 in the bios and it shows 1.312 in the bios hardware monitor. After booting into windows it shows 1.304 at idle and 1.32 full load (CPUz)

After testing lower voltages until it is unstable (if it is at all!), I will attempt to go higher on the FSB and thus continue to push my CPU further into unknown territory.

I will also post my Motherboard settings after I reboot again.

What do you mean about the ATI brand? Are they going to phase it out and call it something else in the near future?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
I can honestly say that I have never bought an nVidia card. The only one I've ever owned is one that I received for free (when I upgraded a customers computer) and its only used as a backup (the fx5200 I was using until I received my new 4850)

I make my decision based on hardware design and I've always believed ATI to be a more efficient and thus more attractive design. So we can agree there for sure, ATI forever!! (at least for now!).

Right about now I am wishing I had an H-50!! (I actually might break out my water block from my old Athlon XP 2400+ and build a custom water setup for this box around it - its a solid copper Danger Den block). I am seeing my highest temps ever for this cpu at 57c on a freezer pro 7 running IntelBurnTest 2.5 at the standard setting (I may be running slightly more volts than I need though, I am still working this out). I put Arctic silver 5 on the new GPU and CPU just yesterday though so I expect things to settle a tiny bit after a few days of heating/cooling. I am currently stress testing at 12.5 x 266 (3324.9) which is already higher than I could even post with my last motherboard (My RAM is rated for 1066 at 2.1v and I started with that setting and have been increasing the multiplier). I upped the voltage to 1.33125 in the bios and it shows 1.312 in the bios hardware monitor. After booting into windows it shows 1.304 at idle and 1.32 full load (CPUz)

After testing lower voltages until it is unstable (if it is at all!), I will attempt to go higher on the FSB and thus continue to push my CPU further into unknown territory.

I will also post my Motherboard settings after I reboot again.

What do you mean about the ATI brand? Are they going to phase it out and call it something else in the near future?

Hi toazd, AMD is going to use its own brand "AMD" instead of "ATi" on all future cards and promotions...









That's quite a bit of variance with the voltage readings (1.304 to 1.32V)

To me, any CPU temps below 60C under stress is good!

If I recall correctly, my E5200 with 12.5 multiplier can go all the way up to 280 FSB with VCore on AUTO.

I'll be checking the link SyveRson just posted... for more explanation on overclocking CPU... could be helpful!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Hey ocman, good job on this thread. I saw some people asking for overclock settings so I thought I would post a link that I found helpful. It not only gives some hints as to what to set in bios, but it also gives some explanation as to what the voltages are for and how they effect an overclock.

http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/foru...x?g=posts&t=50

I have my P5Q Pro Turbo in a back up system with a Q9400 but I am thinking about experimenting some. I want to see how this Q9550 does on the P5Q Pro Turbo and how the Q9400 does in this UD3P. I also have an old e6300 Conroe that I would like to try out in both boards. If only I had some free time...

Keep up the good work, long live 775.

Thanks SyveRson! Long live 775!!! as I will be sticking with this mobo/setup probably for the next 5 years before I build a new system.

My theory on getting a new computer is like the next computer's processing power or rated frequency has to be 5-6 times faster than my previous one. So I guess roughly that will take 5-6 years of time...









Good lord...







you've got so many spare parts (I mean systems...) Oh my... I wish I can get a few quads (775) for cheap...







I'll wait for holiday discounts...


----------



## toazd

Here is my first SS from Everest cache and memory benchmark after passing 15 runs of Intel Burn test 2.5 on standard. Of course I am still testing/overclocking/optimizing though but I thought I would upload this anyway.


----------



## mihuman

HI! I have a problem with Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066MHz 4GB (KIT OF 2X2GB) PC8500, CL5 (5-5-5-15), Tall HS "KHX8500D2T1K2/4G" and MB ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO. I can not make him work to attend the 1066 ... I changed the BIOS FSB and he make a BSOD...please help...


----------



## liskawc

have you tried increasing the voltage of your ram? try 2.1, 2.2 volts? kingston homepage says there good to 2.2v. Also if this doenst help try increasing the nb voltage by just a bit?


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/foru...x?g=posts&t=50

thanks syverson, now i got some volts to compare mine too.


----------



## mihuman

Yes i have tried inceasing voltage to 2.2v, and nothing...


----------



## liskawc

maybe try this: put the volts on 2.2v and up the nb voltage bi just a bit (if its not on auto), then set your dram frequency to 1066Mhz, (id try with fsb 400Mhz first) and then manually set your timings to your rams specs, and then try to boot, if you still get a bsod maybe try running memtest to see if your ram is ok


----------



## mihuman

ok, thanks, i will try this...


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mihuman* 
HI! I have a problem with Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066MHz 4GB (KIT OF 2X2GB) PC8500, CL5 (5-5-5-15), Tall HS "KHX8500D2T1K2/4G" and MB ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO. I can not make him work to attend the 1066 ... I changed the BIOS FSB and he make a BSOD...please help...

this ram does work with your mb but because you have 4gb you might have to increase your nb voltage.have you tried just one stick first?

*Kingston's KHX8500D2T1K2/4G is a kit of two 256M x 64-bit 2GB (2048MB) DDR2-1066 CL5
SDRAM (Synchronous DRAM) memory modules, based on sixteen 128M x 8-bit DDR2 FBGA
components per module. Total kit capacity is 4GB (4096MB). Each module pair has been tested to
run at DDR2- 1066MHz at a latency timing of 5-5-5-15 at 2.2V - 2.3V. The SPD is programmed to
JEDEC standard latency 800Mhz timing of 5-5-5-18 at 1.8V. Each 240-pin DIMM uses gold contact
fingers and requires +1.8V.*
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2T1K2_4G.pdf


----------



## toazd

What do you guys think about using TurboV?

I have been doing it the old fashioned way of setting the bios, rebooting, and testing.

I haven't installed this program yet, but I'm assuming I can run CPU/GPU stress tests continuously and up the settings until it freezes?

Of course I probably can't change as many parameters as I could in the bios which is why I haven't used TurboV yet. This is all of course an assumption.

BTW the cpu tested out great overnight again so I can go from 3.325GHz to something higher today and try again







 (The voltage very well could be higher than needed, but I'll find out later)

I tried playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 last night for a few hours on the highest settings and 4x each AA/AF. I was very surprised it played excellent and looks great!! Very good game it seems, although I am hardcore RPG so I probably won't play it much/again. This is the first video card I've even gotten that I didn't overclock out of the box (probably won't either).


----------



## maxextz

i glad your enjoying your new mb,but os software oc stuff is not a good idea because the os has its faults before you even start so your better off just using the bios.

do you have epu? if you have don't use it as its buggy and wont work with an oc keep having fun though.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
What do you guys think about using TurboV?

I have been doing it the old fashioned way of setting the bios, rebooting, and testing.

I haven't installed this program yet, but I'm assuming I can run CPU/GPU stress tests continuously and up the settings until it freezes?

Of course I probably can't change as many parameters as I could in the bios which is why I haven't used TurboV yet. This is all of course an assumption.

BTW the cpu tested out great overnight again so I can go from 3.325GHz to something higher today and try again







 (The voltage very well could be higher than needed, but I'll find out later)

I tried playing Battlefield Bad Company 2 last night for a few hours on the highest settings and 4x each AA/AF. I was very surprised it played excellent and looks great!! Very good game it seems, although I am hardcore RPG so I probably won't play it much/again. This is the first video card I've even gotten that I didn't overclock out of the box (probably won't either).

Hi toazd, Try not to use software overclock... it's not as good and not as solid as setting the values in the BIOS... I admit I've used TurboV for quick and dirty adjustments... as I prefer seeing Windows GUI than the boot up screen. But I see the disadvantage... one being not really getting the performance or recognition from IBT and benchmark software whenever set them in TurboV.

I agree with maxextz, and btw EPU 6 Engine (power saving software) can't be used when AI Overclock Tuner is on Manual. So people can just turn that off when overclocking just in case it affects your overclocking.

I think nowadays many video games are so violent or ethically corrupted... It's so not suitable even to adults...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mihuman*


HI! I have a problem with Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066MHz 4GB (KIT OF 2X2GB) PC8500, CL5 (5-5-5-15), Tall HS "KHX8500D2T1K2/4G" and MB ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO. I can not make him work to attend the 1066 ... I changed the BIOS FSB and he make a BSOD...please help...


Hi mihuman, mind filling out your system info so others can better assist you?

For the RAMs, I would suggest to go lower speed first, in order to achieve 1:1 FSB Freq to DRAM Freq ratio... and when you get it stable. Then increase to Kingston suggested voltage to run 1066, also change "AI Transaction Booster" to Manual, then change "Common Performance Level" to 10 and Enabled all the phase.

See if that will work.









Reference the 1st page of this thread for guides and tips.









P.S. Welcome aboard mihuman!!! Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## mihuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi mihuman, mind filling out your system info so others can better assist you?

For the RAMs, I would suggest to go lower speed first, in order to achieve 1:1 FSB Freq to DRAM Freq ratio... and when you get it stable. Then increase to Kingston suggested voltage to run 1066, also change "AI Transaction Booster" to Manual, then change "Common Performance Level" to 10 and Enabled all the phase.

See if that will work.









Reference the 1st page of this thread for guides and tips.









P.S. Welcome aboard mihuman!!! Happy overclocking!!!










Thanks very very much...your advice solved my problem...now i need to test my sistem for stability....thanks!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mihuman*


Thanks very very much...your advice solved my problem...now i need to test my sistem for stability....thanks!!!


Hi mihuman, I too learn from the rest here!









Just a reminder for you to fill out your system info. Go to User CP -> Add system, then fill out the blanks and save.


----------



## maxextz

hey ocman can you get your performance level any lower?
ive seen a p5q3 go as low as 6.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hey ocman can you get your performance level any lower?
ive seen a p5q3 go as low as 6.










Thanks maxextz, I'll try!







My E5200 is running @ 3.75 GHz with 1.304V

P.S. Yesterday I was trying to overclock 4+ GHz... and I felt the difficulty... due to my lack of overclocking knowledge... I posted in my other thread about my feeling at that moment... "Help needed to overclock my E5200 and Asus Pro Turbo... and then I went back to continue test overclocking... umm...


----------



## maxextz

i never really pushed mine for a higher clock speed it just coincided with the high fsb i wanted.i hit a wall at i think 490 or so so i just went over it and just hit it with 533 and that was that







maybe your hitting a wall?
its good fun but when its finished you have find something to mess with.








the worst thing and boring is having to reboot all the time though but if youve a good clock then its worth it.

forgot to add mine wont go below level 10 but i haven't tried 6.i will though.
well 10 below on mine is a no go.
i upped the fsb a shade and got this and cut my latency a shade.sweet.









*after*.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
i never really pushed mine for a higher clock speed it just coincided with the high fsb i wanted.i hit a wall at i think 490 or so so i just went over it and just hit it with 533 and that was that







maybe your hitting a wall?
its good fun but when its finished you have find something to mess with.








the worst thing and boring is having to reboot all the time though but if youve a good clock then its worth it.

forgot to add mine wont go below level 10 but i haven't tried 6.i will though.
well 10 below on mine is a no go.
i upped the fsb a shade and got this and cut my latency a shade.sweet.
*before*.









*after*.

















Hey maxextz, E8400 hitting 4.3 GHz with that low VCore seems pretty good to me!!! is it stable @ 4.3 GHz (stress tests proof) running 24/7?


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hey maxextz, E8400 hitting 4.3 GHz with that low VCore seems pretty good to me!!! is it stable @ 4.3 GHz (stress tests proof) running 24/7?


yea its stable its a really good chip,i like that it only needs a small voltage too.
the shop where i buy my cpu"s always get me good ones i dont know how he does it but ive been really lucky.


----------



## ocman

Do the numbers in the attached picture alright with the settings below?

Al Transaction Booster = AUTO
VCore 1.48125 (1.456V in CPU-Z)
DRAM Voltage 2.1
FSB Termination Voltage 1.16
NB Voltage 1.12


----------



## mihuman

Hi ocman, my problem is not resolved, by settings that you told me pc worked less time and gave me BSOD. I tried to work only with a plate ... and the system worked, I put two in simple channel and worked as little time and again gave me BSOD. But it is interesting that in cpuz show that RAM working in dual channel. I tried to put RAM settings you said(to 1066), and started installing the OS, and also gave me BSOD. What can i do?


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mihuman*


Hi ocman, my problem is not resolved, by settings that you told me pc worked less time and gave me BSOD. I tried to work only with a plate ... and the system worked, I put two in simple channel and worked as little time and again gave me BSOD. But it is interesting that in cpuz show that RAM working in dual channel. I tried to put RAM settings you said(to 1066), and started installing the OS, and also gave me BSOD. What can i do?


you don't want to be installing an os on a un stable system.if you need to install put you bios settings back to stock or whatever works first.

when that's done then try your oc again,if its working with one stick and not with both try to up your nb voltage so both sticks work.make sure you dont put to much voltage on it though.
check your voltage for your ram also and do not go over its always a good idea to do your homework on your stuff like voltage and frequency specs so you know what your stuff is capable of.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Do the numbers in the attached picture alright with the settings below?

Al Transaction Booster = AUTO
VCore 1.48125 (1.456V in CPU-Z)
DRAM Voltage 2.1
FSB Termination Voltage 1.16
NB Voltage 1.12










nice fsb you have there.but you can tweak you mem a good bit and get that latency down.your volts look ok but try your mem timings a good tool to use is memset set your keep your performance level at 10 and tweak memset and then check your results with everest but make and keep notes of your progress.
i had lots of fun doing this and getting faster results most of the time its good.









the only downside is when you have it running as fast as possible then there's noting left to do.lol


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*










nice fsb you have there.but you can tweak you mem a good bit and get that latency down.your volts look ok but try your mem timings a good tool to use is memset set your keep your performance level at 10 and tweak memset and then check your results with everest but make and keep notes of your progress.
i had lots of fun doing this and getting faster results most of the time its good.









the only downside is when you have it running as fast as possible then there's noting left to do.lol


Hi maxextz, I like to see achieving better results too, but in previous attempts on MEMSet... it halted my system once I press Apply... I'll probably do it manually in the BIOS...








I've tried CPL =10... but I'll have to try to adjust variables one by one, so I would know better or worse.







There's no way E5200 can reach 1:1 when DRAM is at 533 (1066).


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It could reach 1:1 if you dropped the multiplier down


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mihuman*


Hi ocman, my problem is not resolved, by settings that you told me pc worked less time and gave me BSOD. I tried to work only with a plate ... and the system worked, I put two in simple channel and worked as little time and again gave me BSOD. But it is interesting that in cpuz show that RAM working in dual channel. I tried to put RAM settings you said(to 1066), and started installing the OS, and also gave me BSOD. What can i do?


Hi mihuman, don't set them to 1066 just yet. Try keep FSB to DRAM at 1:1 ratio. e.g. 1MHz FSB to 2 MHz DRAM Freq. 
In other words, make sure DRAM = twice the freq of CPU FSB.

For RAMs, install them in Yellow DIMM slots, not the black ones to make sure.

Try OC one step at a time, and one change in a time. If settings in BIOS are messed up... Load Optimized default.









Also, refers to the 1st page 2nd post's tips and guides to enhance your overclocking experience!









*EDIT: P.S. Mihuman, you can post the BIOS settings you've applied using the* *template* maxextz have posted a little earlier. That would really help! I've filled one out with my last settings.


----------



## toazd

Here is the lowest voltage I can do at 266*12.5 (3324.9) The screenshot is under load, as not under load cpuz reports 1.24v. Oddly enough the voltage in the BIOS is set to 1.3625 but I've learned to deal with the differences.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388920

For the last two days I've been stress testing lower and lower voltages to see how low I could go.

Everything else is still at stock and TBH I kinda got lost playing games (been six months since I could play anything really).

Dropping the voltage to its lowest points put my temperatures down to 55c max after running orthos for what seemed like forever (little over 7 hours while i was sleeping the last two nights, plus all day aswell while I was using the computer). Of course the AS5 could be settling in as well because my video card temps during load have gone down aswell. Not sure really the computer has almost had no break since about two hours after I put everything together.

I've never ran this cpu passed 3.1 before this board and its at what I think is a low voltage for this cpu (who knows really it seems I have yet to really push it).

I am still running the bios my board came with too, which cpuz says is 0602 8/4/2009

Getting ready for moms 50th so I can only wonder how much further I can go for the time being.


----------



## mihuman

Hi boys, I tried in a simple channel (1066) and works, but I did't tested the system stability. In dual channel 800 MHz works well, without errors. I changed the BIOS settings as you told me, but nothing help me... Now i've changed only timings and the voltage to 2.2v. I try to aply the FSB CPU to 400 and the FSB RAM to 800, and the system did not start.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
Here is the lowest voltage I can do at 266*12.5 (3324.9) The screenshot is under load, as not under load cpuz reports 1.24v. Oddly enough the voltage in the BIOS is set to 1.3625 but I've learned to deal with the differences.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1388920

For the last two days I've been stress testing lower and lower voltages to see how low I could go.

Everything else is still at stock and TBH I kinda got lost playing games (been six months since I could play anything really).

Dropping the voltage to its lowest points put my temperatures down to 55c max after running orthos for what seemed like forever (little over 7 hours while i was sleeping the last two nights, plus all day aswell while I was using the computer). Of course the AS5 could be settling in as well because my video card temps during load have gone down aswell. Not sure really the computer has almost had no break since about two hours after I put everything together.

I've never ran this cpu passed 3.1 before this board and its at what I think is a low voltage for this cpu (who knows really it seems I have yet to really push it).

I am still running the bios my board came with too, which cpuz says is 0602 8/4/2009

Getting ready for moms 50th so I can only wonder how much further I can go for the time being.

Hey toazd, I believe your M0 chip can doing even better than my R0 chip below...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mihuman* 
Hi boys, I tried in a simple channel (1066) and works, but I did't tested the system stability. In dual channel 800 MHz works well, without errors. I changed the BIOS settings as you told me, but nothing help me... Now i've changed only timings and the voltage to 2.2v. I try to aply the FSB CPU to 400 and the FSB RAM to 800, and the system did not start.

Hi mihuman, RAMs of different brands have their own timings and voltages. Make sure you follow their specs.

Sorry, what do you mean by "simple channel"?

Are the 2 sticks of RAMs installed only in the Yellow slots (for dual channel operation)? If so, good.

Set the CPU and RAM to run in the same speed (maintaining a 1:1 ratio) as I've indicated to you in my previous posts. But I didn't tell you to set it to 400 though... if 400 FSB is too high with the set multiplier... you can either lower the FSB, or lower the multiplier like MCpetrolhead has suggested.

*EDIT:* Start overclocking little step at a time. Don't do 50 or 100+ MHz FSB jump. As higher frequency needs higher voltage. Don't go over 1.45V (it's safe max. voltage for 24/7 operation)

I believe maxextz have found you the pdf file for your RAMs previously, do take a look, for the timings, and voltages required. his post

If you are getting BSOD, then you should load "optimized settings" (factory default settings) in the BIOS... to run everything at stock speed. So you can start overclock on a clean slate. If that doesn't work. You should try to re-flashing your 0602 BIOS. Load a copy of BIOS onto a USB drive and Press Alt+F2 during boot up screen.

Happy overclocking!

*P.S.* When you are to test with higher speed like the rated 1066, in the BIOS, try also set *AI Transaction Booster to Manual* and set *Common Performance Level to 10* and then *Enabled* all the pull in phases those follow.


----------



## mihuman

Hello guys, I know the timings for my RAM, so I put it in the BIOS manually 5-5-5-15 at voltage of 2.2V. Simple channel that a yellow card and one black. I set how you say 1:1 (default CPU FSBto 266 abd RAM FSB to 533) and works well ... but the real RAM work at 262 MHz ... That PDF on the official site I read and I understand what is there.
Update the BIOS to do the version of the 602 official site, or you have a newer version of bios?


----------



## liskawc

not sure i understood it correctly but you have one stick of ram in your yellow and one in your black slot ... i dont think thats a good setup. put both sticks in your yellow slots, that should be optimized.


----------



## mihuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


not sure i understood it correctly but you have one stick of ram in your yellow and one in your black slot ... i dont think thats a good setup. put both sticks in your yellow slots, that should be optimized.


Yes, you understand correct me, but i just try this to see if they work. now i put it in yellow slot only...


----------



## liskawc

ok,
for the future though, if you wanna test your rams just put 1 stick in the first slot (in the case of p5q pro turbo this is the leftmost yellow slot) and set the bios settings you wish to set and then run memtest, etc.
then repeat the same thing for the other stick.

if both pass the tests alone, then they should pass them together aswell (if they dont you need to increase the nb voltage)


----------



## mihuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


ok,
for the future though, if you wanna test your rams just put 1 stick in the first slot (in the case of p5q pro turbo this is the leftmost yellow slot) and set the bios settings you wish to set and then run memtest, etc.
then repeat the same thing for the other stick.

if both pass the tests alone, then they should pass them together aswell (if they dont you need to increase the nb voltage)


I have tested RAM in dual channel 800Mhz in MemTEst, and OK...~30 pass passed. If you can give me a little explanation to this BIOS settings:
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: 
CPU Ratio Setting: 
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 
FSB Frequency: 
PCI-E Frequency: 
DRAM Frequency: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: 
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: 
DRAM Timing Control:

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 65
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.28750
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.630
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.670
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 2.14
NB Voltage: 1.26
NB GTL Reference: AUTO
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Normal
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Enabled
IntelÂ® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled


----------



## liskawc

I just edited your post if you dont mind
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: this thing lets you put in your own settings on manual 
CPU Ratio Setting: this is the multiplier of the cpu
FSB Strap to North Bridge: i leave mine on auto (intel says these values are some predefined latencies for certain nb fsb speeds)
FSB Frequency: this is the frequency of the fsb bus, multiply it by 4 to get your fsb (i believe that the 4 comes from 4 "wires")
PCI-E Frequency: set this to 100 or max to 110 (mine is at 101 because i like the number)
DRAM Frequency: this is the ram frequency, at which the ram operates
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: clk skew tells you when the signal is a bit slow/soon, here s a link that says it a lot nicer than i, http://forums.techarena.in/guides-tutorials/1210619.htm
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2:same
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: same
DRAM Timing Control: if you use this manual then you set your own settings for the ram

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 65
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO

here is explained what these values mean> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/artic...M-Timings/26/2
old article but still good enough

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled - allows some lower latency but doesnt like overclocking
DRAM Read Training: AUTO - sorry dunno what it does but i have it on disabled as does post #2
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO - i believe this increases the overclocking of ram
AI Clock Twister: Lighter - adjusts timings, stronger means tighter timings
AI Transaction Booster: Manual - this is the performance level settings, personnaly i have it on auto until i hit my desired frequencys
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.28750 - vcore
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): 0.630
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3): 0.670 - gtl is gunning transciever logic, you can learn more about it here> http://www.edgeofstability.com/artic.../gtl/gtl1.html
basicaly it sets the the 1s and 0s on your motherboard

p.s: these settings are put off from auto when you get a good overclock that is already stable and just wanna icrease you stabiltiy - i.e. you can run 12hrs of p95 but not 13, then you play with these settings
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52 - pll means phased locked loop and its the clock generator, i think that max safe is 1.58v (mine is on 1.54v)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28 (same value as mine here), this thing tells when a 1 is a 1 and a 0 a 0
DRAM Voltage: 2.14 - voltage of ram 
NB Voltage: 1.26 - i ve got mine on 1.36 (if you cant post and think its your ram try this on auto)
NB GTL Reference: AUTO
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled - varies the frequency slighlty, not really sure if it improves overclocking but mine is also disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : Normal - put this on auto aswell please, as auto is good for up to 485 ob fsb freq (so far i tested)
NB Clock Skew : AUTO

C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Enabled
IntelÂ® Virtualization Tech: Enabled
CPU TM Function: Enabled - turns off cpu when its too hot
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled

these settings on the end .. i really dunno what they do but i just did what post #2 said and left everything else as it was

so what i would try first is putting GTLs on auto (i still have them on auto until i get to fsb of 500+)

not really sure if all the stuff i wrote is correct so feel free to correct me


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mihuman*


Hello guys, I know the timings for my RAM, so I put it in the BIOS manually 5-5-5-15 at voltage of 2.2V. Simple channel that a yellow card and one black. I set how you say 1:1 (default CPU FSBto 266 abd RAM FSB to 533) and works well ... but the real RAM work at 262 MHz ... That PDF on the official site I read and I understand what is there.
Update the BIOS to do the version of the 602 official site, or you have a newer version of bios?


Hi mihuman, BIOS version 0602 is the newest one to date (and probably the last updated ASUS will do... I don't think another one will be upcoming).

The RAM clock is probably correct (though setting 533 should give you a real clock of 266 instead of 262 assuming there are no drops) the way it shows or works.

I would recommend you to reference the helpful tips on 1st page 2nd post in this thread if you haven't done so. Read also the guides there too for further general overclocking knowledge when you have more time.

In my opinion, PRO Turbo's user guide manual is a handy tool.

You should try install the paired Kingston RAMs in *yellow slots* for dual channel operation (theoretically dual channel operation offers twice the bandwidth compared to single channel operation, and that the main purpose of having a paired RAMs!)

*EDIT:* Do post your BIOS settings so we can better assist you!


----------



## toazd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hey toazd, I believe your M0 chip can doing even better than my R0 chip below...



















Do you remember how far you could go stable at 1.24/1.248 volts?

I installed almost all of the Asus utilities and its funny because TurboV reports I'm running at 1.2625v when thats not even what I have set in the BIOS.

AI Suite shows the same idle/load voltage as CPUz (1.240/1.248).

Asus PC Probe II and AI suite Temperatures do not agree with what RealTemp and CoreTemp are showing either. With AI Suite I get a load temperature of 52c and RealTemp/CoreTemp each show 55/57c. AI Suite shows an idle temperature of 26/27c and Realtemp/CoreTemp show idle temperatures of 37/39c.

So the readings for the CPU voltage and temperatures are all over the board









Asus TurboV does show the same values as I have set in the BIOS for everything else. The CPU voltage is the only one that all these programs including the BIOS hardware monitor do not agree with what I have set in the BIOS.

The 3.3/5/12v readings are the exact opposite, they are showing the same in the BIOS hardware monitor as in windows with Asus PC Probe II.

Even though they are not showing the same voltages for the CPU, the one thing that is common among them all is that everything is showing a voltage that is lower than what I have set for CPU voltage in the BIOS.

I'm thinking about updating the BIOS to the modded one and see if that fixes any of these readings. I doubt it will change it though but I really don't have any other ideas.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toazd*


Do you remember how far you could go stable at 1.24/1.248 volts?

I installed almost all of the Asus utilities and its funny because TurboV reports I'm running at 1.2625v when thats not even what I have set in the BIOS.

AI Suite shows the same idle/load voltage as CPUz (1.240/1.248).

Asus PC Probe II and AI suite Temperatures do not agree with what RealTemp and CoreTemp are showing either. With AI Suite I get a load temperature of 52c and RealTemp/CoreTemp each show 55/57c. AI Suite shows an idle temperature of 26/27c and Realtemp/CoreTemp show idle temperatures of 37/39c.

So the readings for the CPU voltage and temperatures are all over the board









Asus TurboV does show the same values as I have set in the BIOS for everything else. The CPU voltage is the only one that all these programs including the BIOS hardware monitor do not agree with what I have set in the BIOS.

The 3.3/5/12v readings are the exact opposite, they are showing the same in the BIOS hardware monitor as in windows with Asus PC Probe II.

Even though they are not showing the same voltages for the CPU, the one thing that is common among them all is that everything is showing a voltage that is lower than what I have set for CPU voltage in the BIOS.

I'm thinking about updating the BIOS to the modded one and see if that fixes any of these readings. I doubt it will change it though but I really don't have any other ideas.


Hi toazd, for TurboV, my guess is that it will report correctly if the actual VCore reading in Windows is above 1.25V... maybe I'm wrong...









Also, because of VDroop, actual VCore will be less than the actual VCore you have set. e.g. I've set 1.42500V for VCore in BIOS... but it only get 1.4V after boot up.

As for thermal sensors reading programs may have slightly different naming and/or layout... maybe they are wrong, maybe not. Assuming I'm on the right track... in my experience, there are always temp. differences between CPU temp, CPU Core 0 temp, and CPU Core 1 temp... not sure if this is what you were also talking about?









Sure, give the modded BIOS a try, but remember to backup your current BIOS. Please post updates about using the modded BIOS. Thanks in advance.

I've sent PM to eR_L0k0!!, and he replied saying he might try the modded BIOS by Ket this weekend if he has time.

*P.S.* It's kinda funny, that it take a tad bit more to pass Prime95 tests compared to IntelBurnTest 2.5 when the latter actually generate more heat during tests...









I don't exactly remember the highest speed my E5200 can do with 1.24V... but I do have a screen shot with E5200 passed 20 runs of IBT @ 3.75 GHz with 1.304V (CPU-Z reading).









While the screen shot below is my E5200 passed 20 runs of IBT @ 3.875 GHz with 1.336V (CPU-Z reading).









I could do one step voltage lower for both test speeds, but the results were not as good. Hope these help!


----------



## Voltazar

I decided to drop my old Q6600 into this motherboard, and got to 3.6GHz in 2 minutes. The only thing I noticed is this motherboard doesn't like high voltages. I don't know why, everytime I got to the 1.65v area, it would give me an error saying overvolt failed or something.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1389265


----------



## liskawc

not really sure at which volts its starts but theres a jumper for higher voltages up above the rams i believe, maybe that ll help?


----------



## Voltazar

Yeah, I can go up to 2.1v (already changed the jumper). Strange problem, but it doesn't really bother me much.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
not really sure at which volts its starts but theres a jumper for higher voltages up above the rams i believe, maybe that ll help?

I agreed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
I decided to drop my old Q6600 into this motherboard, and got to 3.6GHz in 2 minutes. The only thing I noticed is this motherboard doesn't like high voltages. I don't know why, everytime I got to the 1.65v area, it would give me an error saying overvolt failed or something.


Hi Voltazar, there's a jumper for CPU OV_CPU (Check the user guide manual if needed, it indicates where that jumper is on page 2-22)









P.S. sorry liskawc, you know where the jumper is... I was quoting the wrong posts...









Voltazar, alright, just a reminder to make sure computer is turned off, power cord disconnected before adjusting your mobo physical settings. Don't set voltage over 1.45V for a long period of time.


----------



## ocman

Hey Voltazar, i noticed your QX9650 validation you've used OCZ Platinum PC2-6400 RAMs, what voltage did you set for the RAMs?


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hey Voltazar, i noticed your QX9650 validation you've used OCZ Platinum PC2-6400 RAMs, what voltage did you set for the RAMs?

Well, I had it at 2.2v, It was a suicide run, It wasn't stable at all


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Well, I had it at 2.2v, It was a suicide run, It wasn't stable at all









I have my OCZ Platinum 1066 set to run 1066 with 2.1V... CPL 10 All phases Enabled. Seems running okay.

P.S. Just ran a memory and cache benchmark... with a 5:8 ratio, the numbers up a little to moderate compared to 1:1 ratio setup...


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
I have my OCZ Platinum 1066 set to run 1066 with 2.1V... CPL 10 All phases Enabled. Seems running okay.

P.S. Just ran a memory and cache benchmark... with a 5:8 ratio, the numbers up a little to moderate compared to 1:1 ratio setup...

What are your timings, I managed to get 4-4-4-12 timings out of my ram, in theory, raising the voltage is going to make the timing stable. I can`t confirm that.

Can you tell me what the benchmark is called, I think it was said already, I probably missed it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
What are your timings, I managed to get 4-4-4-12 timings out of my ram, in theory, raising the voltage is going to make the timing stable. I can`t confirm that.

Can you tell me what the benchmark is called, I think it was said already, I probably missed it.

At 1066, OCZ states 5-5-5-18, but mine I set on AUTO... hence, 5-5-5-15...









My RAMs are the 1066 version... so the timings would seem a bit higher...

P.S. Having looser timings are better for overclocking! I uses Lavalys Everest's memory/cache benchmarking tool.


----------



## toazd

I have been trying all different combination of voltages/cpu freq. to see how far I can go with as little voltage increase as possible from my confirmed [email protected] (1.2625 bios). I have a huge table now of things that work and things that don't.

I'm not sure if it would help, but I have only changed my cpu voltage during testing. Since I was keeping the ratio at 1:1, I was able to reduce my memory voltage to 1.8v since it can do upto 400MHz at that voltage.

Sticking to a 1:1 ratio and only changing my cpu voltage allowed me to boot into windows at 4GHz, but it was not fully stable (failed second round of IBT and after 4 seconds of orthos). The minimum voltage to boot windows successfully was 1.45v (bios) and showed 1.432v in CPUz and Asus PC Probe II. I didn't bother going any higher volts because I won't be running that or any higher on a daily basis. So its a no go for 4GHz unless changing other voltages/settings would help it?

I've been very happy with the speed I get from 3.325, but I am seeing now what I can do in between. I am testing stability for 3.5GHz now (280x12.5) to see how low of a voltage I can do at this freq. So far it seems fine, but fails after a few minutes at 1.29375 (bios) 1.272v (CPUz).

When I get to a desired cpu freq. should I keep the ratio at 1:1 or should I try to increase the FSB freq. as high as I can get it? I am probably wrong but I was thinking for daily use I should run the highest FSB I can with my ram and desired cpu freq. setting. Or maybe I should run the lowest FSB and lowest timings for my desired cpu freq.?


----------



## Dillmiester

What was your FSB at 4GHZ?


----------



## Dillmiester

Also I read your post about the q6600 Voltazar and I had the same problem trying to get 1.7 CPUv. I hadnt moved the jumper so I turned the computer off and rebooted after changing the jumper, booted into the bios and it read 2.1v or something,

I about ****. Defienetly a flaw in the design that by changing the jumper like that it increases your current voltage instead of just removing the limit.

Anyways to remove the error message about overvolting you have to go into hardware monitoring and set the cpu voltage to ignore.


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Also I read your post about the q6600 Voltazar and I had the same problem trying to get 1.7 CPUv. I hadnt moved the jumper so I turned the computer off and rebooted after changing the jumper, booted into the bios and it read 2.1v or something,

I about ****. Defienetly a flaw in the design that by changing the jumper like that it increases your current voltage instead of just removing the limit.

Anyways to remove the error message about overvolting you have to go into hardware monitoring and set the cpu voltage to ignore.

Ohh thanks!! Never knew that small tweak would fix it. After I moved the jumper it screwed up all my saved overclock configurations as well.


----------



## toazd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
What was your FSB at 4GHZ?

I used 320MHz for the base bus speed to get 4GHz (12.5 x 320 - 1:1 ratio)

I've been stress testing for the last hour at 3.5GHz (12.5 x 280) @ 1.325v (bios) / 1.304 idle - 1.312 load (cpuz) successfully so far (with IBT and Orthos running at the same time).

The temps/volts needed for 4GHz were just unacceptable for every day use (with water cooling it would be fine) so I backed down to 3.75GHz and then down to 3.5GHz so I could lower the volts enough for acceptable every day temperatures (at 3.75GHz it still needs enough volts to push it into the lower 60's celsius). I am still testing 3.5GHz but so far it seems stable at the current voltage, only time will tell.

I ran an Everest cache/memory benchmark at the current setting (280 x 12.5 - 1:1 ratio) and versus a 533 bus test that I ran earlier (533 x 12.5 - 1:2 ratio) my memory bandwidth and latency is not as good although my cpu speed is 175MHz faster.

I think in the end I will end up running the 1:2 ratio instead of 1:1 day to day because the memory bandwidth is higher and I can run the cpu voltage at 1.24 vs the current 1.304 for the minor cost of 175MHz.

The only question that remains is that is it only significant to run at a 1:1 ratio just to see the maximum cpu frequency one can run at? Because if so, I would rather run a slightly slower cpu frequency, lower voltage, and have the higher memory bandwidth.

Either setting is much faster than the stock 2.5GHz so I will be happy either way!

I am also sure at a higher voltage I could run stable at 4GHZ (boots windows and runs games, but failed after 9 runs of IBT), but since the volts and temps are so high (almost 70c), I don't feel comfortable running at those settings for longer than to verify it and right now I'm just trying to find the max I can run at comfortably all the time.


----------



## toazd

Here is the data I gathered testing the different ratios available to me at 3.5GHz. With these in mind I can't see it being most efficient to run at a 1:1 ratio on a daily basis, thus answering my own question about running at a 1:1 ratio earlier. EDIT: My memory is rated max at 533 so I added another setting to lower it to that and it turned out to be faster! (I also have individual screen shots of each everest run if anyone wants to see them)










I am currently testing the stability of the last entry in the table above (320 x 11 5:3 ratio).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1392041


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
Ohh thanks!! Never knew that small tweak would fix it. After I moved the jumper it screwed up all my saved overclock configurations as well.

I think there is O.C. profile feature in the BIOS... I think it can save sets of BIOS settings... but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *toazd* 
I have been trying all different combination of voltages/cpu freq. to see how far I can go with as little voltage increase as possible from my confirmed [email protected] (1.2625 bios). I have a huge table now of things that work and things that don't.

I'm not sure if it would help, but I have only changed my cpu voltage during testing. Since I was keeping the ratio at 1:1, I was able to reduce my memory voltage to 1.8v since it can do upto 400MHz at that voltage.

Sticking to a 1:1 ratio and only changing my cpu voltage allowed me to boot into windows at 4GHz, but it was not fully stable (failed second round of IBT and after 4 seconds of orthos). The minimum voltage to boot windows successfully was 1.45v (bios) and showed 1.432v in CPUz and Asus PC Probe II. I didn't bother going any higher volts because I won't be running that or any higher on a daily basis. So its a no go for 4GHz unless changing other voltages/settings would help it?

I've been very happy with the speed I get from 3.325, but I am seeing now what I can do in between. I am testing stability for 3.5GHz now (280x12.5) to see how low of a voltage I can do at this freq. So far it seems fine, but fails after a few minutes at 1.29375 (bios) 1.272v (CPUz).

When I get to a desired cpu freq. should I keep the ratio at 1:1 or should I try to increase the FSB freq. as high as I can get it? I am probably wrong but I was thinking for daily use I should run the highest FSB I can with my ram and desired cpu freq. setting. Or maybe I should run the lowest FSB and lowest timings for my desired cpu freq.?









toazd, I've set everything minimum voltage except for VCore (1.42500V set in BIOS = 1.4V in CPU-Z) to hit 4GHz stably. (currently I've also set FSB strap to NB to 200 and I can still boot into Windows and running fine... I haven't stress test yet) But if you need to increase... FSB Termination voltage and NB Voltage is the others to change.

If you can get to a desired FSB stably, try max out the memory clock to see if you can get more performance!







Answer is yes!

*My settings now:* 12.5 X 320, FSB 320 w/1.4V, DRAM 1066 w/2.1V, FSB strap to NB = 200, AUTO for AI Transaction Booster, all voltages set with smallest voltage available on list, except for the ones described earlier.

Happy overclocking!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Also I read your post about the q6600 Voltazar and I had the same problem trying to get 1.7 CPUv. I hadnt moved the jumper so I turned the computer off and rebooted after changing the jumper, booted into the bios and it read 2.1v or something,

I about ****. Defienetly a flaw in the design that by changing the jumper like that it increases your current voltage instead of just removing the limit.

Anyways to remove the error message about overvolting you have to go into hardware monitoring and set the cpu voltage to ignore.

I haven't counter that problem yet... but nice to know... I changed it to overvolt right from the beginning...







so the voltage option started like 1.25V and all the way up to 2.1V.

I guess having fields on AUTO before moving the jumpers could help avoid such problem get 2.1V right after.


----------



## Mechrock

I should get mine tomorrow. Add me to the list. I hope to get to 3.66ghz on my cpu vs. 3 on the crap I had before.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechrock*


I should get mine tomorrow. Add me to the list. I hope to get to 3.66ghz on my cpu vs. 3 on the crap I had before.


Welcome aboard Mechrock!!!

Feel free to post your user experience, questions, and/or answers regarding this mobo!









Do check Page 1 of this thread for related info, mods, tips, and guides!









Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## q9550newb

Hi all, I own this motherboard please add me to the club.









I am trying to OC q9550 on p5q pro, although I feel I am doing much better than the first time I tried to OC this processor, I am still having bit of problem.

Here's my system spec

q9550
asus p5q pro
corsair dominator 2x2048 twin pc8500 1066 c5df
asus geforce gtx470
noctua nh u12p se2 with 2 12mm fans
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=31&lng=en
875 watt thermaltake power supply
5 case fan (3 big ones)

I am hitting a wall at 410 fsb, it is prime stable for 12 hours. The voltage settings are already quite high.

Fsb 412
vcore 1.35
vnb 1.5
vtt: 3.8
Vpll: 1.7
vdimm 2.1
dimm frequency: auto
lcc enabled
dimm timing auto
vsb auto

I tried to increase fsb to 422 but it wasnt stable as cpu 1 and 2 failed (showed rounding error)

I did try to set my Fdimm to 1058 and it didnt help. Also tried increasing the vnb to 1.55 and it didnt help too

Do I have degraded cpu here?


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q9550newb* 
Hi all, I own this motherboard please add me to the club.









I am trying to OC q9550 on p5q pro, although I feel I am doing much better than the first time I tried to OC this processor, I am still having bit of problem.

Here's my system spec

q9550
asus p5q pro
corsair dominator 2x2048 twin pc8500 1066 c5df
asus geforce gtx470
noctua nh u12p se2 with 2 12mm fans
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=31&lng=en
875 watt thermaltake power supply
5 case fan (3 big ones)

I am hitting a wall at 410 fsb, it is prime stable for 12 hours. The voltage settings are already quite high.

Fsb 412
vcore 1.35
vnb 1.5
vtt: 3.8
Vpll: 1.7
vdimm 2.1
dimm frequency: auto
lcc enabled
dimm timing auto
vsb auto

I tried to increase fsb to 422 but it wasnt stable as cpu 1 and 2 failed (showed rounding error)

I did try to set my Fdimm to 1058 and it didnt help. Also tried increasing the vnb to 1.55 and it didnt help too

Do I have degraded cpu here?

Try this guy's settings...
Also look over this guide.

Settings for Q9550 for 3.8ghz - Might not be possbile on every motherboard (all motherboards overclock differently). CPU should be capable.

Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
CPU Ratio Setting : 8.5
FSB Frequency : 448
PCIE Frequency: 105
FSB Strap to North Bridge : Auto (p5q pro has some problems with straps)
DRAM Frequency: Auto, this will be set to 896Mhz (or change to the mhz of your memory)
DRAM Timing Control: Auto (adjust to your timings of your memory)

DRAM Static Read Control: Auto
Dram Read Training : Auto
MEM OC Charger : Auto
Ai Clock Twister : Auto
Ai Transaction Booster : Auto

CPU Voltage : Set what you need, this will range from 1.20-1.4v
CPU GTL Reference: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.6
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30-1.40 (try 1.3, and if its not stable, raise it)
DRAM Voltage : 2.1
NB Voltage : 1.2-1.5v (quads are alot harder than dual cores to clock, the NB voltage helps with the higher FSB on quad)
PCIE Sata Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calabration : Enabled
CPU Sread Spectrum : Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: Auto
MB Clock Skew: Auto

My cpu is stable with prime95 blend at 3.6ghz with settings similar to those. 1.34 volts for cpu.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *q9550newb* 
Hi all, I own this motherboard please add me to the club.









I am trying to OC q9550 on p5q pro, although I feel I am doing much better than the first time I tried to OC this processor, I am still having bit of problem.

Here's my system spec

q9550
asus p5q pro
corsair dominator 2x2048 twin pc8500 1066 c5df
asus geforce gtx470
noctua nh u12p se2 with 2 12mm fans
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=p...s_id=31&lng=en
875 watt thermaltake power supply
5 case fan (3 big ones)

I am hitting a wall at 410 fsb, it is prime stable for 12 hours. The voltage settings are already quite high.

Fsb 412
vcore 1.35
vnb 1.5
vtt: 3.8
Vpll: 1.7
vdimm 2.1
dimm frequency: auto
lcc enabled
dimm timing auto
vsb auto

I tried to increase fsb to 422 but it wasnt stable as cpu 1 and 2 failed (showed rounding error)

I did try to set my Fdimm to 1058 and it didnt help. Also tried increasing the vnb to 1.55 and it didnt help too

Do I have degraded cpu here?

Hi q9550newb, to fill out your system info, click "User CP" at the top, and then click "Add system" on the left. Fill out the form and save.









Please reference the 1st page of this thread for related info, tips, and guides.









For now... Welcome aboard q9550newb!









P.S. There's a Q9550 club: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ease-read.html


----------



## Mechrock

Okay so I got 3.6 stable, but I am trying to finish with 3.7 ghz.
The 1st core failed 1 hour 10 mins and the second core failed 1 hour 56 minutes.
The others are fine and have been running just over 7 hours now.

These are my settings:

















What do you think I should raise?


----------



## SyveRson

Mechrock,

Try 1.36-1.4 FSB term and 1.46-1.5 NB. Maybe try one step up on the CPU GTL Reference or NB clock skew. You may be pushing the stable limit of your board with a quad.


----------



## liskawc

i would raise vcore ... everything else is already high enough (for me at least), also you maybe wanna start playing with clock skews ... here s a bit about skews: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-system-memory.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
i would raise vcore ... everything else is already high enough (for me at least), also you maybe wanna start playing with clock skews ... here s a bit about skews: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...-system-memory.

Thanks, I'm retesting now. I'm going to use just small FFts this time to test just the cpu.

If this works good I might consider going higher depending on the voltage.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Okay so I got 3.6 stable, but I am trying to finish with 3.7 ghz.
The 1st core failed 1 hour 10 mins and the second core failed 1 hour 56 minutes.
The others are fine and have been running just over 7 hours now.

These are my settings:

















What do you think I should raise?

you should manually input your ram settings as this will have a big effect of your oc,and change you performance level from 13 to 10.

auto on ram is no good.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
you should manually input your ram settings as this will have a big effect of your oc,and change you performance level from 13 to 10.

auto on ram is no good.









Will do, thanks. I'm going to finish test 8 hours with small fft on the setting I have.

It would be wise to manually set the ram speed low so that I can eliminate that from the errors right?

I could set them at 800mhz at 2.1 volts. That should eliminate any ram errors right? Then I can just use small ffts to test the cpu?

Thanks for the help. This is my first true overclock considering the old board I had could not get past 3.0 ghz.


----------



## ocman

Man, I probably need to take the PSU out and really clean out the dust... it seems the voltage/stability of the system has dropped while using the same settings... E5200 can't pass Prime 95 either with 1.4 or 1.408V... weird...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Will do, thanks. I'm going to finish test 8 hours with small fft on the setting I have.

It would be wise to manually set the ram speed low so that I can eliminate that from the errors right?

I could set them at 800mhz at 2.1 volts. That should eliminate any ram errors right? Then I can just use small ffts to test the cpu?

Thanks for the help. This is my first true overclock considering the old board I had could not get past 3.0 ghz.

Hi Mechrock, to eliminate RAM errors to the best when overclocking, is to set FSB to DRAM ratio @ 1:1.

e.g. 1 MHz FSB vs 2 MHz DRAM = 1:1 ratio.

P.S. My Posts: 404... LOL


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Mechrock, to eliminate RAM errors to the best when overclocking, is to set FSB to DRAM ratio @ 1:1.

e.g. 1 MHz FSB vs 2 MHz DRAM = 1:1 ratio.

P.S. My Posts: 404... LOL

Yeah, It won't let me go lower than that. So I'm doing 475 fsb with 950mhz set for the ram at 2.1 volts. The ram is rated for 1200mhz I think at that voltage or maybe 2.2. I can do 2.2 because I have a lifetime warranty with the ram as well as it supports up to 2.2 volts with out voiding the warranty.

I got 3.7 stable for 8 hours. That is how long I ran the test. (Small FFTs)
I think I might go for 3.8ghz now.
I don't think I can go past that with out a better heatsink. I think it might peak 70c or spec higher with 3.8ghz, but when playing gta4 even it should not get above mid 60s. I had higher temps with 3.0ghz with stock heatsink.
Crysis I'm sure would only be mid 50s.

Anyways I'm running Small FFts for 3.8ghz if it passes I'm going to try lowering the cpu voltage a spec then run a blend test. Wish me luck.

Side note: Man does a extra 800mhz help in games. GTA4 rose 7 fps and Crysis I think 4-10fps. depends.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Yeah, It won't let me go lower than that. So I'm doing 475 fsb with 950mhz set for the ram at 2.1 volts. The ram is rated for 1200mhz I think at that voltage or maybe 2.2. I can do 2.2 because I have a lifetime warranty with the ram as well as it supports up to 2.2 volts with out voiding the warranty.

I got 3.7 stable for 8 hours. That is how long I ran the test. (Small FFTs)
I think I might go for 3.8ghz now.
I don't think I can go past that with out a better heatsink. I think it might peak 70c or spec higher with 3.8ghz, but when playing gta4 even it should not get above mid 60s. I had higher temps with 3.0ghz with stock heatsink.
Crysis I'm sure would only be mid 50s.

Anyways I'm running Small FFts for 3.8ghz if it passes I'm going to try lowering the cpu voltage a spec then run a blend test. Wish me luck.

Side note: Man does a extra 800mhz help in games. GTA4 rose 7 fps and Crysis I think 4-10fps. depends.

Mechrock, I'm glad to see your overclocking success!!!









Do post your screenshots and/or your success BIOS values (taking pictures of the screen would work too)









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S. Again, I was going to buy 2x2GB OCZ Blade PC2-9600 LV RAM kit... but OCZ has discontinued the line... never knew OCZ Reaper line's got 9600... damn...


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
you should manually input your ram settings as this will have a big effect of your oc,and change you performance level from 13 to 10.

auto on ram is no good.









Turned the ram off auto. Set at a 1:1 right now. Would going higher, lower stability?
What does that performance level do? Could it be possible to lower it more?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Turned the ram off auto. Set at a 1:1 right now. Would going higher, lower stability?
What does that performance level do? Could it be possible to lower it more?

Mechrock, yes. But what you can do to make RAMs run more stable is to increase a bit more voltage and loosen a bit more their timings.









I don't exactly know what CPL does... but from the description in the BIOS... set a lower value may get you better performance.


----------



## Mechrock

Guys I got it to pass 12 hours at 3.8ghz! That should be a good enough stress time to consider it stable. Now I'm going to lower voltage a spec and do a blend test.

These are the settings I used.









The temp got to a max of 72C on the first core, I think 70C on the 2nd and <70C on the 3rd and fourth.

NB was around 70C. Is that too hot?
Side note: I set the performance lvl to 9 from 10 and it would not boot. Scared me for a second. So just going to leave that at 10.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Guys I got it to pass 12 hours at 3.8ghz! That should be a good enough stress time to consider it stable. Now I'm going to lower voltage a spec and do a blend test.

These are the settings I used.









The temp got to a max of 72C on the first core, I think 70C on the 2nd and <70C on the 3rd and fourth.

NB was around 70C. Is that too hot?
Side note: I set the performance lvl to 9 from 10 and it would not boot. Scared me for a second. So just going to leave that at 10.

Hey Mechrock, try enabling all the Pull-In Channel Phases.

NB temp seems high to me... 70C? That's high! Try lower the voltage to 1.3V and below.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hey Mechrock, try enabling all the Pull-In Channel Phases.

NB temp seems high to me... 70C? That's high! Try lower the voltage to 1.3V and below.

What do the Pull-In channels do?

The weird thing about the temps is that when playing a game...
The highest I got was ~40c for NB if that is what CPUTIN is for HWmonitor.
The CPU got mid 50s when playing GTA4 and upper 40s when playing Crysis.

I only lower the voltage down one notch as well to 1.352.
Now I'm going to do a blend test. Run that for 12 hours and see about changing NB voltage.
I could not go down 2 steps with cpu voltage from the pic I post because I BSODed in windows with it. I think that was caused from vdrop.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
What do the Pull-In channels do?

The weird thing about the temps is that when playing a game...
The highest I got was ~40c for NB if that is what CPUTIN is for HWmonitor.
The CPU on got mid 50s when playing GTA4 and upper 40s when playing Crysis.

I only lower the voltage down one notch as well to 1.352.
Now I'm going to do a blend test. Run that for 12 hours and see about changing NB voltage.
I could not go down 2 steps with cpu voltage from the pic I post because I BSODed in windows with it. I think that was caused from vdrop.

Hi Mechrock, enabling the Pull-In should apply enhancements to DRAM according to the mobo's User Guide Manual.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi Mechrock, enabling the Pull-In should apply enhancements to DRAM according to the mobo's User Guide Manual.









Okay, that's good. How much faster do you think running the ram at 1200mhz vs 950 would be?


----------



## Dillmiester

No need to adjust the skew.

I found that if your at or above 400FSB that you can set the performance level lower I'm at 8 right now.

the GTL should be set to 65 and your termination voltage needs to go up a little. Set your SB to 1.6

The pull in's would be best used at the performance level 10 but only if you haven't tweaked your memory timings.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Okay, that's good. How much faster do you think running the ram at 1200mhz vs 950 would be?

Use Lavalys EVEREST Ultimate's Cache and Memory Benchmark tool to check the before and after difference.


----------



## Dillmiester

What are your memory timings?


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
No need to adjust the skew.

I found that if your at or above 400FSB that you can set the performance level lower I'm at 8 right now.

the GTL should be set to 65 and your termination voltage needs to go up a little. Set your SB to 1.6

The pull in's would be best used at the performance level 10 but only if you haven't tweaked your memory timings.

Would have the GTL at .65 make the cpu more or less stable?
I put vtt at 1.3.
The SB can only go up to 1.4...
Memory timings right now are 5-5-5-15-3-36-5-3


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
What are your memory timings?

Assume Mechrock haven't change the timings... from screenshots before last... the timings are 5-5-5-15...

Mechrock, looser timings are better for DRAMs at higher or overclocked frequencies.

P.S. I'm really considering buying a new camera (since I lost my old one), it's so easy to post settings... snap, upload and post.


----------



## Mechrock

Is VTT just for cpu stability?
If so then the cpu was stable at 1.28.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Is VTT just for cpu stability?
If so then the cpu was stable at 1.28.

Hey Mechrock, do you have a copy of the mobo user guide manual around? If not, the copy online is in color. To me, it's even better.









The voltage ranges are separated by different colours. Don't go too high on voltages as it may fry the components.

It's a handy reference tool.


----------



## Dillmiester

I got the PCIE and SB switched around my bad. SB is fine at 1.3


----------



## Mechrock

For some reason it won't boot when I manually set the timings to 6-6-6...
Instead I rose Ram voltage to 2.2 and NB to 1.42


----------



## Dillmiester

Your refresh cycle is too tight try 4-4-4-14-3-45-5-3

You want tighter timings not looser since your reducing the latency.

Keep your memory at 1:1 ratio and lower the multiplier if you've reached your cooling limit on the processor.

Use the lower multiplier to raise the FSB higher while keeping the *CPU frequency lower.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SyveRson* 
Mechrock,

Try 1.36-1.4 FSB term and 1.46-1.5 NB. Maybe try one step up on the CPU GTL Reference or NB clock skew. You may be pushing the stable limit of your board with a quad.

What voltage have you been running for NB?


----------



## Dillmiester

Mechrock you should'nt need anything over 1.4 NB

I use a 1.52 FSB term you need that at high FSB.

Your timings will need to be adjusted however that refresh cycle time needs to be raised. My ram does the same thing if I leave it at auto.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Mechrock you should'nt need anything over 1.4 NB

I use a 1.52 FSB term you need that at high FSB.

Your timings will need to be adjusted however that refresh cycle time needs to be raised. My ram does the same thing if I leave it at auto.

I can't raise the fsb voltage that high on my cpu. It's a 45nm vs 65nm.
People have killed their cpus raising it that high. Any think over 1.4 is not good for 45nm. I read up on this before.


----------



## Dillmiester

I'm not saying to set it that high i'm just saying you need a higher FSB term.


----------



## Dillmiester

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...&highlight=vtt


----------



## maxextz

with 4 mem sticks you might have to increase the nb voltage.

why not give your oc a change by just using 2 sticks and see how you get on?some have had trouble using more than 2 sticks.


----------



## Dillmiester

Shouldn't make a difference P5Q has a good memory controller. I run 4x1 sticks and for me 1.34NB is enough although I keep it at 1.38 I've had the fsb past 450.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Shouldn't make a difference P5Q has a good memory controller. I run 4x1 sticks and for me 1.34NB is enough although I keep it at 1.38 I've had the fsb past 450.

How did you stress test your system? Did you do a Prime blend test?


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Mechrock you should'nt need anything over 1.4 NB

I use a 1.52 FSB term you need that at high FSB.

Your timings will need to be adjusted however that refresh cycle time needs to be raised. My ram does the same thing if I leave it at auto.


There is a big difference between overclocking dual and quad core processors on this board. In my experience, reaching a high FSB with a quad core on this board requires a higher NB voltage than reaching the same FSB with a dual core. With a quad and this board I need 1.46 NB voltage to make 450 FSB blend stable.


----------



## Mechrock

Okay guys I think I have decided to stay at 3.6ghz right now. I rose the settings and my computer would not boot. It almost gave me the same heart attack having my last board die on me had.

I pulled out the CMOS battery and almost thought it was not going to boot then it did. 
I just wanted to get 1ghz over stock. Guess that will wait. I guess 100 mhz is not worth killing a motherboard over. Thanks for the help guys and I think I repped all of you but I'll make sure.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechrock*


Okay guys I think I have decided to stay at 3.6ghz right now. I rose the settings and my computer would not boot. It almost gave me the same heart attack having my last board die on me had.

I pulled out the CMOS battery and almost thought it was not going to boot then it did. 
I just wanted to get 1ghz over stock. Guess that will wait. I guess 100 mhz is not worth killing a motherboard over. Thanks for the help guys and I think I repped all of you but I'll make sure.


I think your expectations were quite high for that chip. At 3.6 it will run anything you throw at it, so be happy.


----------



## ocman

Mechrock, have you check out other Q8400 in the Q8400 club thread?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...8400-club.html

You can probably get some relevant reference numbers there. 1st page. Check it out.

*P.S.* Mechrock, thanks for the REP... I was wondering if you have check the tips on the 1st page of this thread?


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Mechrock, have you check out other Q8400 in the Q8400 club thread?

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...8400-club.html

You can probably get some relevant reference numbers there. 1st page. Check it out.

*P.S.* Mechrock, thanks for the REP... I was wondering if you have check the tips on the 1st page of this thread?


Is that page not for the e8400?
Yeah the page is where I got the setting to first start the overclock.
I guess after reading up on the q8400 I was lucky to get 3.6. I hope RMAing my graphics card won't take too long. They might give me a gts 250 instead of a 9800gt which I guess could work. I'm playing Crysis right now ccc lvl 4. Should be able to do 5 with gts 250 and max gta4 then.

Thanks again for the help. I might come back for more as I try and lower the voltages on my OC for 3.6.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Is that page not for the e8400?
Yeah the page is where I got the setting to first start the overclock.
I guess after reading up on the q8400 I was lucky to get 3.6. I hope RMAing my graphics card won't take too long. They might give me a gts 250 instead of a 9800gt which I guess could work. I'm playing Crysis right now ccc lvl 4. Should be able to do 5 with gts 250 and max gta4 then.

Thanks again for the help. I might come back for more as I try and lower the voltages on my OC for 3.6.

I meant to say other Q8400 owners in that thread...


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Okay guys I think I have decided to stay at 3.6ghz right now. *I rose the settings and my computer would not boot*. It almost gave me the same heart attack having my last board die on me had.

I pulled out the CMOS battery and almost thought it was not going to boot then it did.
I just wanted to get 1ghz over stock. Guess that will wait. I guess 100 mhz is not worth killing a motherboard over. Thanks for the help guys and I think I repped all of you but I'll make sure.

have you tried *ai clock twister* if its on auto just try lighter to stronger as this can have an effect on your oc.on my e52 liked it or worked fine on stronger but my e84 with the same hardware refused to boot until i changed to lighter.








just something else for you to try,fine tuning can help and be the difference between a really good oc.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
have you tried *ai clock twister* if its on auto just try lighter to stronger as this can have an effect on your oc.on my e52 liked it or worked fine on stronger but my e84 with the same hardware refused to boot until i changed to lighter.








just something else for you to try,fine tuning can help and be the difference between a really good oc.

Thanks I will keep that in mind. But for now I think I wil sufice with 3.6ghz. 3.8 is what I wanted to give a couple more fps in games, but not worth the heat and life decrease of my components. I might try for 3.7 so I can get in the 1ghz OC club later on.

I might be able to OC the ram and get the performance back do you think or lower the timings to 4-4-4....?


----------



## maxextz

id love your ram i am limited to 1066 but 1200 would be nice for a really fsb but your limited with your quad though.

there was this one lad "crazy horse"from another forum and he was getting 600 fsb on 1066 ram quite incredible.
yep try different timings but you can use memset to try them on the fly and see how your doing with everest,thats what i did to tweak the very best from my ram.

you might have been better with 2x2gb sticks where your just using the 2 slots "yellow" which is better for oc-ing.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
id love your ram i am limited to 1066 but 1200 would be nice for a really fsb but your limited with your quad though.

there was this one lad "crazy horse"from another forum and he was getting 600 fsb on 1066 ram quite incredible.
yep try different timings but you can use memset to try them on the fly and see how your doing with everest,thats what i did to tweak the very best from my ram.

you might have been better with 2x2gb sticks where your just using the 2 slots "yellow" which is better for oc-ing.

I would have got 2 stick at the time, but I was on a budget and the 4 were cheaper. Guess once I find the lowest voltages that prime blend will allow I will play with Ram timings.


----------



## MUff1N

Hi all! I go by the nick MUff1N (long story & related to online gaming) & just got the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo a few months ago as a replacement for my Badaxe II that died on me when my PSU started putting out some bad voltages!








I decided since I was getting a board that was now 45nm compatible I'd get the well known E8400 (E0) for its OCing ability at low voltages & temps to go with it paired with some G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM.

At the time all of this was happening I was informed by a CoolerMaster Rep that I'd won the Grand Prize for the Summer Giant Giveaway contest! Yea, great timing & luck there heh!







(First time in my life I'd ever won anything at all)
So I also installed a new Silent Pro Gold 80 PLUS 800w PSU & a really nice V6GT CPU cooler that I got in the contest to complete the systems upgrade.

Anyways I put my systems' info in so you can see what I'm running.
I use my system mainly for gaming so even though it's the older tech, it still holds its own well enough for that.









I got the E8400 OCed to 4GHz (no surprise there huh) with a 500 FSB.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378916

I belong to another OC forum, but since this forum had a dedicated thread just for this board I thought I'd take the time to join in.

As I said, very late to this party but better late then never!


----------



## maxextz

welcome MUff1N, the other p5q thread has cobwebs on it but ocman is keeping this one and the 775 alive here and its good to see many turning up and joining







.

good story there and you have a very nice chip too.


----------



## liskawc

im trying to overclock to 500fsb, and i need to increase fsb termination voltage. but, here s the problem. i havent the slightest idea what is safe/absolute max. I did see the link to the e8500 and 1.6v FSB term, but the guy there only ran it for 2 months so i cant really say thats good for a 24/7 build (although he had no problems after), also i read in this thread about the limit being 1.4v, but the internets told me 1.3 is max. so im really confused right now and not in the mood to experiment unless it is really necessary.

so what do you guys believe/know is the highest FSB termination voltage (aka VTT)


----------



## Mechrock

I also think your problem could also be that you have 4 sticks of ram. Can you get to a 450fsb? At what voltages as well? That is what my problem was so I just am staying at 3.6ghz for now.


----------



## liskawc

can do 460fsb with with FSB term at 1.24v and nb at 1.2v (didnt really try anything else below that other than stock)

gonna try with 2 sticks tomorrow and ill post back


----------



## Mechrock

You NB is too low. Try >1.35. I'm running 1.38 for 450fsb. I'm still testing though to see if I can get lower.


----------



## liskawc

ok been doing a bit of research before bed and found these sites that somehow limit values ... just gonna post links and go to bed ... but please comment on what you guys believe are the limits for p5q pro turbo
http://www.anandtech.com/show/3381
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2500/4


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Hi all! I go by the nick MUff1N (long story & related to online gaming) & just got the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo a few months ago as a replacement for my Badaxe II that died on me when my PSU started putting out some bad voltages!








I decided since I was getting a board that was now 45nm compatible I'd get the well known E8400 (E0) for its OCing ability at low voltages & temps to go with it paired with some G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM.

At the time all of this was happening I was informed by a CoolerMaster Rep that I'd won the Grand Prize for the Summer Giant Giveaway contest! Yea, great timing & luck there heh!







(First time in my life I'd ever won anything at all)
So I also installed a new Silent Pro Gold 80 PLUS 800w PSU & a really nice V6GT CPU cooler that I got in the contest to complete the systems upgrade.

Anyways I put my systems' info in so you can see what I'm running.
I use my system mainly for gaming so even though it's the older tech, it still holds its own well enough for that.









I got the E8400 OCed to 4GHz (no surprise there huh) with a 500 FSB.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1378916

I belong to another OC forum, but since this forum had a dedicated thread just for this board I thought I'd take the time to join in.

As I said, very late to this party but better late then never!










Welcome aboard MUff1N!!!









You've come a long way. This club has started just a while ago (in July)... you're not late!









Nice luck there with the contest!









Is your E8400 OC stable? Another member Mechrock wanted to get his E8400 to do 3.8GHz stably.

Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for related info, mods, tips, guides, and reference.









I think PSU is one of the pivotal factor for system stability/performance.









P.S. I need to do some dust cleaning a little later before my trip to Asia this October.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Is your E8400 OC stable? Another member Mechrock wanted to get his E8400 to do 3.8GHz stably.


You mean my "q"8400?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechrock*


You mean my "q"8400?


Oops... messed up with the capital letter. Thanks Mechrock.









So it's liskawc who has E8400 looking for help!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Welcome aboard MUff1N!!!









You've come a long way. This club has started just a while ago (in July)... you're not late!









Nice luck there with the contest!









Is your E8400 OC stable?

Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for related info, mods, tips, guides, and reference.









I think PSU is one of the pivotal factor for system stability/performance.









Thanks for the welcome ocman, much appreciated!
I've been ocing for around 5 years so I got a good handle on it for the most part.
Yes, its very stable at relatively low voltages too.
I think the reason why it was so easy was the combo of HW parts used together & I did take the time to research them prior to buying them (G.Skill is on the QVL list of modules for the mobo) with the exception of the Silent Pro Gold 800w PSU & V6GT CPU cooler which I won in the CoolerMaster Contest.

The V6GT CPU cooler works extremely well for keeping the E8400 very cool even at full load & this PSU provides tons of steady "clean" power which is crucial to a stable system that is overclocked.








So I agree with you totally on how important the PSU is in a system which a lot tend to overlook.
This PSU has 90%+ efficiency & 80 Plus Certified with a max output of 960w & for how I got it, it was a steal!









I'll post some pictures of the inside of the case the next time I do my monthly dust out cleaning of the system.


----------



## liskawc

ok before i put 2 sticks out i tried feb 496 (just under the 500 that i want atm) and been doing p95 for 3hrs and no errors yet ... so is there a problem with fsb 500? is fsb 503 better? any clues?

(i really dont wanna loose 2 sticks of ram







)


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
ok before i put 2 sticks out i tried feb 496 (just under the 500 that i want atm) and been doing p95 for 3hrs and no errors yet ... so is there a problem with fsb 500? is fsb 503 better? any clues?

(i really dont wanna loose 2 sticks of ram







)

The problem is obvious to me after reading your prior posts.
Its that you're running 4 modules of RAM that aren't matched!
You will always have stability problems doing that at higher FSB frequencies & running with 4x1 instead of 2x2Gbs so you got a double whammy against you there.








I used to run 4x1Gbs and could never get past a certain point until I went with the 2x2Gbs of matched "Quality" memory modules.
This also enables you to run lower voltages to get your settings stable too...it all matters for a stable OC with high FSB speeds.

These are my voltage setting (pics below) to give you a ballpark figure but as you know all systems will vary & you'll have to adjust accordingly. But you really need to go to 2x2Gbs if you want to OC with a high FSB for stability.


----------



## liskawc

well comaring your settings to mine i see you are A LOT lower than I, so i guess this is where i stop and put two sticks out


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MUff1N* 
The problem is obvious to me after reading your prior posts.
Its that you're running 4 modules of RAM that aren't matched!
You will always have stability problems doing that at higher FSB frequencies & running with 4x1 instead of 2x2Gbs so you got a double whammy against you there.








I used to run 4x1Gbs and could never get past a certain point until I went with the 2x2Gbs of matched "Quality" memory modules.
This also enables you to run lower voltages to get your settings stable too...it all matters for a stable OC with high FSB speeds.

These are my voltage setting (pics below) to give you a ballpark figure but as you know all systems will vary & you'll have to adjust accordingly. But you really need to go to 2x2Gbs if you want to OC with a high FSB for stability.









MUff1N, what program did you use to get the voltages? i don't recognize the layout...

P.S. I found it... it's inside Lavalys Everest...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


well comaring your settings to mine i see you are A LOT lower than I, so i guess this is where i stop and put two sticks out


Either that or buy a matched pair of 2x2Gb modules...









But for me, I have to have at least 4Gbs of installed memory for my games! 
So I just ran it at a slower speed to accommodate the mixed set (2 sets of Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4) I was running of 4x1Gb modules & stay stable.


----------



## liskawc

you can get voltages with everest, and having ATK installed ... atk on official asus site (under accessories)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


you can get voltages with everest, and having ATK installed ... atk on official asus site (under accessories)


Thanks lishawc! ATK0110 driver is located in "Utilities" section on ASUS' website.









lol... I got ATK0110 driver installed since I build the computer... never knew what it exactly does... only know it's driver for ACPI...


----------



## Mechrock

Does this board have wake on lan?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Does this board have wake on lan?

I recall seeing such option available... if I'm not mistaken.

It could be verified by checking in the BIOS or check in the mobo user guide manual.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
I recall seeing such option available... if I'm not mistaken.

It could be verified by checking in the BIOS or check in the mobo user guide manual.









I have enabled the settings, but it does not seem to work...
I've found it useful somethings from logmein.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
I have enabled the settings, but it does not seem to work...
I've found it useful somethings from logmein.

Make sure you have the option enabled in your Network card
to wake from MagicPacket & PatternMatch in the advanced tab-Wakeup Capabilities under device manager for the NIC card.
Also make sure Shutdown Wakeup option is Enabled in the same window.
(screenshot below)









If that don't fix it then I don't know...


----------



## bige83

*ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard* Open box at Newegg for only $89.99. Not a bad deal if someone is looking to pick up another one on here. thought I would let your guys know about that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
*ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard* Open box at Newegg for only $89.99. Not a bad deal if someone is looking to pick up another one on here. thought I would let your guys know about that.

Nice stuff bige83!!!









I recall the new ones in Canada (if they still have in stock) would cost under or around $100 CAD.









My plan is to wait for the upcoming holiday discounts season to make one hell of a killing... LOL.


----------



## bige83

yeah i think I'm going to use this mother board for a sever for movies and songs etc. and get me a new i7 930 or an Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. I really want to got to 4-way ATI CrossFireX.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bige83* 
yeah i think I'm going to use this mother board for a sever for movies and songs etc. and get me a new i7 930 or an Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition. I really want to got to 4-way ATI CrossFireX.

My God... so are you going to leave this club once you build the new rig?


----------



## bige83

yeah i will build a new one but i will have my other rig still up i wont leave this club good info here kinda like


----------



## Mechrock

For my overclock. It might have been my PSU stopping me from going above 3.6 ghz.
I have lowered the voltage a lot and have still got a stable test. I was trying 1.36 for vcore and now I'm at 1.26. It still might go lower as well. I just testing at night.

Also the NB voltage has dropped a lot as well. 1.3v is stable and I was trying 1.4v to get 3.8ghz stable.

So not sure what is wrong there.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
For my overclock. It might have been my PSU stopping me from going above 3.6 ghz.
I have lowered the voltage a lot and have still got a stable test. I was trying 1.36 for vcore and now I'm at 1.26. It still might go lower as well. I just testing at night.

Also the NB voltage has dropped a lot as well. 1.3v is stable and I was trying 1.4v to get 3.8ghz stable.

So not sure what is wrong there.

Did you mean you willfully lowered the voltages or the voltages dropped a lot when the BIOS settings are the same? (like what's happened to my mobo's VCore 1.4 to 1.392V... failed passing Prime95 stress tests...) I believe it's the PSU is the cause... well it could be the mobo too... but I presume the chance is slim.

Again, right, 1.4V for NB voltage is quite high...









PSU is a pivotal factor for overclocking success! By supplying a stable flow of voltage. (efficiency and durability)

Dust cleaning and high air circulation are also very important to system stability (especially for OC'ed systems)


----------



## Mechrock

Yeah, every night I drop the voltages and retest prime blend test. I'm testing the settings now in my sig. Also I think the vtt is at 1.26 or 1.28. I forgot.


----------



## ocman

My God... my mobo's Gigabit LAN is not working... after re-routing the PSU cables and dust-cleaning with dust off compressed gas.









I've tried scanning for the onboard ethernet in Device Manager... no luck... like it doesn't exist...









The indicator lights on the port at back are not on at all... I've also tried re-installing the OS, re-flashing the BIOS... negative.









For now, maybe only this morning, I'm using a spare 3Com PCI Ethernet card for the job.









I'll be bringing the mobo back to the store and have them help RMA it for me...









Can it happen just like that? Ethernet gone.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Yeah, every night I drop the voltages and retest prime blend test. I'm testing the settings now in my sig. Also I think the vtt is at 1.26 or 1.28. I forgot.

Nice progress! Good job with the low voltage!!!


----------



## Mechrock

That really sucks man. Same thing happened with my TV tuner last night. I just started using is more often because that is my tv for college. I decided to clean the inside of my case, I go to watch tv in media center and I get a BSOD...

It sucks, but at least I have slingplayer as a back up for now.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Nice progress! Good job with the low voltage!!!



















This is what I'm trying now.
I had the cpu vcore one step lower and NB at 1.22, but a core failed after 3 hours...
I rose it up to the settings above and has been running fine so far. I have been really surprised at how low I'm going.


----------



## ocman

Mechrock, so you've also jacked up the SB voltage. Maybe I should consider raising SB voltage next time.









Since I'm going to RMA the mobo... and I hope I can get a new one of the same model from ASUS. I'll need to get some really good thermal paste for my H-50 if needed. I know it uses Shin Etsu, but I'm not sure if it's easy to get from any store. Any recommendations? I heard MX3 or 4 and ICD7 are very good alternative... not sure if those are any easier to get.









I like my E5200, but I might consider getting a quad core... if I see any quad core (new) on sale for the following months...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
That really sucks man. Same thing happened with my TV tuner last night. I just started using is more often because that is my tv for college. I decided to clean the inside of my case, I go to watch tv in media center and I get a BSOD...

It sucks, but at least I have slingplayer as a back up for now.

I feel you man...


----------



## mihuman

Hi, please tell me if my RAM is set normal? When i work simple(like music, movies, some programs and games), it work fin, whitout errors. If i start testing like PRIME, SNM, 7zip ,my PC gives BSOD or errors. I have change my RAM to Corsair XMS2 2x CM2X2048-8500C5C...


----------



## liskawc

ocman, did you check bios if you have the onboard ethernet enabled? (advanced -> something atheros)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
ocman, did you check bios if you have the onboard ethernet enabled? (advanced -> something atheros)

Thanks liskawc, I've checked and tried disabled it and re-enabled it... no luck.

So I went to the reseller today, and RMA'ed the mobo... they told me that I can actually bring it to the ASUS service centre nearby (a few kilomentres aways) and ASUS would be able to send me another one in a few days... if ASUS have it in stock...









Anyhow, nice to know... I left the mobo with the reseller for him take care of it... since I will be away (for vacation) in next few days... for a few months... oh well... glad returning the mobo was easy and speedy.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mihuman* 
Hi, please tell me if my RAM is set normal? When i work simple(like music, movies, some programs and games), it work fin, whitout errors. If i start testing like PRIME, SNM, 7zip ,my PC gives BSOD or errors. I have change my RAM to Corsair XMS2 2x CM2X2048-8500C5C...

Hi mihuman, try lower the DRAM freq, to a 1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio. And when you can get stability from 1:1 ratio, then slowly move up a notch. Follow manufacturer suggested timings and voltage.









The ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo, imo is a little picky with RAMs... not too many choices for 1066 and above speed according to the ASUS QVL.


----------



## ocman

I've also bought ICD 7 thermal paste today, cost me $15+tax (as I can't find Shin Etsu) and it's only a small tube







to replace the Shin Etsu currently on the H-50 (because I've RMA'ed the mobo)...

Don't know if ICD 7 is a downgrade, an upgrade, or an at par substitute for Shin Etsu...









I'm using my "Blue Kryptonite tower" desktop for now... hooked to tv instead of my usual monitor... but not through HDMI though.


----------



## Nfi

Doing my first build and using a p5q pro turbo mobo and wondering if there is any problems with using the zalman 9xxx series cpu coolers as far as fit goes.

thanks
Nfi


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nfi* 
Doing my first build and using a p5q pro turbo mobo and wondering if there is any problems with using the zalman 9xxx series cpu coolers as far as fit goes.

thanks
Nfi

I would not think so, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nfi* 
Doing my first build and using a p5q pro turbo mobo and wondering if there is any problems with using the zalman 9xxx series cpu coolers as far as fit goes.

thanks
Nfi

Hi Nfi, glad you have chosen PRO Turbo! (despite I've just RMA'ed my PRO Turbo, I still believe in it!)

Is this your cpu cooler? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...82E16835118223 It's for 775 mobo!

If so, looking cool... and a review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Z...9500LED/6.html

Please have your system info filled out so others can better assist you. Click here.










Welcome aboard Nfi!!! Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## Solo

Hello Folks -

I am thinking of buying the Pro Turbo (rebate ends today), but would like to know, if possible, if my Patriot extreme performance memory will be compatible with this board. I would like to use 6GB (2x1 of PDC22g8500ELK and 2x2 of PDC24G8500ELKR2 R) from my Asus P5b-plus Intel p965 board.

Has anyone on this thread had success using this memory with the Turbo Pro?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solo* 
Hello Folks -

I am thinking of buying the Pro Turbo (rebate ends today), but would like to know, if possible, if my Patriot extreme performance memory will be compatible with this board. I would like to use 6GB (2x1 of PDC22g8500ELK and 2x2 of PDC24G8500ELKR2 R) from my Asus P5b-plus Intel p965 board.

Has anyone on this thread had success using this memory with the Turbo Pro?

Many Thanks in advance.

Hi Solo, there is a link to check ASUS QVL (compatible RAMs) for this mobo in the first post of this thread.









I don't think I see Patriot on 1066 section of the list... so it won't not run them @ 1066 stably... IMO. Same thing with my RAMs...

It's always better to use matched pairs and avoid mixing RAMs...









Welcome aboard Solo!!!









Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for reference, mods, tips, and guides.


----------



## Solo

Thanks much for your reply.

1. Yes, I looked at qualified vendors list, but was hoping that a modded bios had expanded the compatibility list to include my Patriot memory.

2. Yes, I am aware that it is not advisible to mix ram sticks, but unfortunately the original set I bought was no longer available when I wanted to expand my memory several months ago. I contacted Patriot and they indicated the added set would most likely work fine. And it does. As you can see, the model numbers are almost the same.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solo* 
Thanks much for your reply.

1. Yes, I looked at qualified vendors list, but was hoping that a modded bios had expanded the compatibility list to include my Patriot memory.

2. Yes, I am aware that it is not advisible to mix ram sticks, but unfortunately the original set I bought was no longer available when I wanted to expand my memory several months ago. I contacted Patriot and they indicated the added set would most likely work fine. And it does. As you can see, the model numbers are almost the same.

Solo, if you really want, you can try sell the ones you have and get some new/used (qualified) matched pairs!









P.S. Solo, do fill out your system info, so others can better assist you! To do that, Click on "User CP " at the top and then click "Add System" on the left. Fill out the form and press save. or use this link.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## liskawc

a couple of weeks ago i got a friend to lend me his old vipers (patriot viper 2x2G 1066) and now i was trying like crazy to get be fsb 500 (its a goal because i like that number) and get it stable ... but its a mission impossible ... i get the system up but cant get it to pass 12hrs of p95 (yes i tried maaaany voltages) ... but i can only get it up to 490 ...

so what i was wondering ... would the modded bioses let me get the numbers i want? if so which one would?


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
a couple of weeks ago i got a friend to lend me his old vipers (patriot viper 2x2G 1066) and now i was trying like crazy to get be fsb 500 (its a goal because i like that number) and get it stable ... but its a mission impossible ... i get the system up but cant get it to pass 12hrs of p95 (yes i tried maaaany voltages) ... but i can only get it up to 490 ...

so what i was wondering ... would the modded bioses let me get the numbers i want? if so which one would?

There is that change it could be your psu... I think mine is limiting me. Or might not be.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It could be a FSB hole, try going to 510+ just make sure your cpu isnt holding you back by dropping the multiplier.


----------



## liskawc

ok tried some settings:
6x501Mhz
vtt: 1.3, 1.32, 1.34
nb.1.3 .1.34 1.38

it doesnt boot up with nb at 1.4 and i cant get max 2hrs 10 mins of non error prime95

will try 6x 511 tomorrow, got any ideas why it doesnt boot with nb at 1.4?


----------



## Mechrock

I'm just got new RAM. I'm going to see if that helps my overclocking.
Just to make sure they go in the yellow slots right for best performance?

I'm using my old ram for replacing my Dell.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
ok tried some settings:
6x501Mhz
vtt: 1.3, 1.32, 1.34
nb.1.3 .1.34 1.38

it doesnt boot up with nb at 1.4 and i cant get max 2hrs 10 mins of non error prime95

will try 6x 511 tomorrow, got any ideas why it doesnt boot with nb at 1.4?

Hi liskawc, setting NB voltage 1.4V is probably a bit high. Try 1.34V or 1.3V or below and see.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
I'm just got new RAM. I'm going to see if that helps my overclocking.
Just to make sure they go in the yellow slots right for best performance?

I'm using my old ram for replacing my Dell.

Yes Mechrock, install them in the yellow slots for dual channel mode. What new RAMs are they? are they paired and listed in the ASUS QVL... it's better that way I think.


----------



## mihuman

Hi guys. I have not managed to make my PC work with the RAM at 1066MHz. This time I read the articles on the first page and I understand some concepts that until now they could not comprehension. So I thought if I have to make the report to be 1:1 and the RAM running at 1066. I have to put the FSB CPU to 533 MHz, CPU ratio to 5.5 and I get the standard frequency 2.93GHz of CPU and RAM at 533MHz(1066). My question is that it is normal to do that? Or am I still not well understood principles of overclocking? (sorry for my english  )


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
a couple of weeks ago i got a friend to lend me his old vipers (patriot viper 2x2G 1066) and now i was trying like crazy to get be fsb 500 (its a goal because i like that number) and get it stable ... but its a mission impossible ... i get the system up but cant get it to pass 12hrs of p95 (yes i tried maaaany voltages) ... but i can only get it up to 490 ...

so what i was wondering ... would the modded bioses let me get the numbers i want? if so which one would?

liskawc, it is said that modded BIOS could enhance overall system performance or compatibility...

Give both of them a try... and see if they work better than the original.

Ket told me that Vanilla BIOS work on P5Q PRO Turbo too...







but don't quote me on that.









If your Patriot memory is not listed in the QVL... it might just be harder for you to get it stabilized... maybe try giving them a bit more voltage would help.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mihuman* 
Hi guys. I have not managed to make my PC work with the RAM at 1066MHz. This time I read the articles on the first page and I understand some concepts that until now they could not comprehension. So I thought if I have to make the report to be 1:1 and the RAM running at 1066. I have to put the FSB CPU to 533 MHz, CPU ratio to 5.5 and I get the standard frequency 2.93GHz of CPU and RAM at 533MHz(1066). My question is that it is normal to do that? Or am I still not well understood principles of overclocking? (sorry for my english  )

Hi muhuman, I think it's normal. It's also considered to be overclocking since you still get higher memory bandwidth or overall system performance compared to original stock settings.









The RAMs you have is not in the 1066 section of the QVL... maybe adding a bit more DRAM voltage may help... I have yet to try for mine...


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
liskawc, it is said that modded BIOS could enhance overall system performance or compatibility...

Give both of them a try... and see if they work better than the original.

Ket told me that Vanilla BIOS work on P5Q PRO Turbo too...







but don't quote me on that.









If your Patriot memory is not listed in the QVL... it might just be harder for you to get it stabilized... maybe try giving them a bit more voltage would help.










yeah i know they arent listed but weird thing is they work ok at 533 (5-5-5-5-15) its just the fsb thats giving me problems.... everytime i tried fsb over 490 and did some linx/p95 testing i got errors or bsods. the bsods gave me the 0124 code which i believe is generaly vtt voltage is not good. now what i cant find out is if a lower vtt (fsb termination voltage) can give better stability over a higher vtt?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


yeah i know they arent listed but weird thing is they work ok at 533 (5-5-5-5-15) its just the fsb thats giving me problems.... everytime i tried fsb over 490 and did some linx/p95 testing i got errors or bsods. the bsods gave me the 0124 code which i believe is generaly vtt voltage is not good. now what i cant find out is if a lower vtt (fsb termination voltage) can give better stability over a higher vtt?


Hi liskawc, failure would probably occur if set voltage(s) are too low or too high for given clocking in my experience... my RMA'ed mobo didn't seem to like high NB or FSB termination voltage...


----------



## jgarcia

Sign me up sir. I have the Turbo.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Sign me up sir. I have the Turbo.











Welcome aboard jgarcia!!!









Nice rig you got there!!!









Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for related info, mod, tips, and guides!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## jgarcia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome aboard jgarcia!!!









Nice rig you got there!!!









Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for related info, mod, tips, and guides!









Happy overclocking!!!










Thanks. Happy to be aboard. Im fairly new to OCing. I have actually only made one change and that was to make my FSB 400. That was all i could do without changing my Volts and such. Im really unfamiliar with that sorta thing.


----------



## Outcasst

Is there any way to remove the heatpipe linking the NB & Mosfets together without cutting it? I want to install a NB Block.


----------



## Mechrock

Okay... I just got 2x2 2gb sticks instead of 1x4 1gb sticks of ram. OCZ reaper 1066. They are under the QVL.

I'm trying to increase my OC now. I think it's working. I'm 9 hours as of right now small fft prime stable at 3.8ghz.

CPU 1.3v
cpu pll 1.6v
vtt 1.32v
dram 2.1v
NB 1.32v
SB 1.3v
Max temp was 66c and at 61c right now.

I Would assume right that if this test passes for 12 hours then the cpu is stable?
But if the blend does not pass that means the ram is not, but the cpu still is?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jgarcia* 
Thanks. Happy to be aboard. Im fairly new to OCing. I have actually only made one change and that was to make my FSB 400. That was all i could do without changing my Volts and such. Im really unfamiliar with that sorta thing.

jgarcia, it's okay, I'm a newbie too... just read, ask, and try... (The trying part could be boring or frustrating sometimes...







)

You will get better in overclocking as time past by.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Okay... I just got 2x2 2gb sticks instead of 1x4 1gb sticks of ram. OCZ reaper 1066. They are under the QVL.

I'm trying to increase my OC now. I think it's working. I'm 9 hours as of right now small fft prime stable at 3.8ghz.

CPU 1.3v
cpu pll 1.6v
vtt 1.32v
dram 2.1v
NB 1.32v
SB 1.3v
Max temp was 66c and at 61c right now.

I Would assume right that if this test passes for 12 hours then the cpu is stable?
But if the blend does not pass that means the ram is not, but the cpu still is?


Hi Mechrock, glad to hear from you!









Passing 12 hrs is the minimum mark for the overclock to be considered stable.









I don't have an answer to your 2nd question.


----------



## Mechrock

What would you say is too hot of a NB temp under load?

Idle temps are fine <30c. (1.32v)
But load right now is upper mid 50s.

Also about cpu. I would say up to 71C is fine under load right?
Doing lower 60s right now. (1.304v in windows)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mechrock*


What would you say is too hot of a NB temp under load?

Idle temps are fine <30c. (1.32v)
But load right now is upper mid 50s.

Also about cpu. I would say up to 71C is fine under load right?
Doing lower 60s right now. (1.304v in windows)


Hi Mechrock, the temps are a little high to me under normal circumstances...









Have you install enough high air flow case fans to circulate the air?

Also, for bargain high performance cpu cooler, I heard CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ is awesome!


----------



## liskawc

just a comment ... if you are worried about NB temps you can always remove the ASUS sticker from the NB heatsink and its gonna be a lot better


----------



## liskawc

ok so i tried everything i could and my friends vipers are going back. this MB just doesnt like them. so im back to my 490fsb on 4sticks of dominators and a sad face


----------



## MUff1N

I posted a few pics of my system if anyone wants to take a look.
Nothing really fancy, but it works like it should.








*Intel E8400 / Asus P5Q Pro Turbo gaming system aka Ultimate X9*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
ok so i tried everything i could and my friends vipers are going back. this MB just doesnt like them. so im back to my 490fsb on 4sticks of dominators and a sad face









Hi liskawc, generally speaking, have you tried to set looser than the specified timings and set slightly higher than specified voltage for the RAMs?







It will help probably...


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi liskawc, generally speaking, have you tried to set looser than the specified timings and set slightly higher than specified voltage for the RAMs?







It will help probably...

yea i tried ... anyway returned the vipers to the friend and am back to my dominators ... gonna try and get fsb 500 on these eventually but so far 490 is the highest p95 stable (14hrs of p95)

so far i dont really see a bottleneck from the usb for gaming so im not really all that much worried (ill get there eventually tho







)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


yea i tried ... anyway returned the vipers to the friend and am back to my dominators ... gonna try and get fsb 500 on these eventually but so far 490 is the highest p95 stable (14hrs of p95)

so far i dont really see a bottleneck from the usb for gaming so im not really all that much worried (ill get there eventually tho
 






)


Hi liskawc, good spirit!!!









Do also try looser timings and higher voltage(s) for the RAMs you are using.


----------



## Radix64

I've recently had my 775 MB die on me (ABIT IP35-Pro), and upon looking around for a replacement, found that most good boards are no longer being sold, however the P5Q Turbo seems to be an excellent MB, with one little glaring issue for many people - It seems to be pretty flaky when it comes to what RAM it will accept, so I figured that the Official Owners Club could give me some insight into the issue.

I have eight gigs of new (about a month) Patriot memory - model number PGS24G6400ELK

I have not been able to find anything about how well this motherboard will handle my RAM.

Any idea's or advice, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## liskawc

hi radix, if you got patriots id suggest avoiding the p5q pro turbo ... i recently borrowed a pair of vipers (viper 1066Mhz 4Gigs) from a friend and i could not get them stable at 1066Mhz (even with my fsb at 333 -- stock), i also tried 800Mhz with fsb 400, but again they were not stable. so although the p5q pro turbo is a decent board (actaully its a really nice board) id suggest you get some other p45 board to go with that memory


----------



## Radix64

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liskawc* 
so although the p5q pro turbo is a decent board (actaully its a really nice board) id suggest you get some other p45 board to go with that memory

Yeah, I figured that would be the case. I've been looking around for a good MB, and have found some with good spec's, but not much in the way of reviews which leaves me a bit leery.

Any suggestions?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## liskawc

well if you found a board that is compatible with your ram (and has the required pciex slots, enough sata ports etc.) then go for it.

personally i only had experiece with this board and gigabytes p43 (ep43 s3l, some cheap stuff), and i definetly do not recommed that one, as i burnt it out trying to get over a fsb wall of about 420. but otherwise i believe gigabyte has nice boards (which is mostly useless advice as from a set of randomly 5 chosen mbs from their site none has your memory in the QVL)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radix64* 
I've recently had my 775 MB die on me (ABIT IP35-Pro), and upon looking around for a replacement, found that most good boards are no longer being sold, however the P5Q Turbo seems to be an excellent MB, with one little glaring issue for many people - It seems to be pretty flaky when it comes to what RAM it will accept, so I figured that the Official Owners Club could give me some insight into the issue.

I have eight gigs of new (about a month) Patriot memory - model number PGS24G6400ELK

I have not been able to find anything about how well this motherboard will handle my RAM.

Any idea's or advice, will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Hi Radix64, when using incompatible RAM models, it would more likely to result in instability, and to help enhance stability, a way is to set looser timings and a bit more voltage(s) for given set frequency especially true when DRAM rated freq is set above 800.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radix64* 
Yeah, I figured that would be the case. I've been looking around for a good MB, and have found some with good spec's, but not much in the way of reviews which leaves me a bit leery.

Any suggestions?

Thanks again for the help.

A suggestion is to sell your RAMs or use them elsewhere and get compatible ones for this mobo (check ASUS QVL for compatible RAMs for different rated speeds) if you decide to go with the P5Q PRO Turbo.

Please read the helpful tips and give modded BIOS a try if the factory 0602 doesn't work for you (and if you have time do go through the guides) from the 1st page of this thread.

Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Count me in. ASUS P5Q Turbo ... Just installed but both of my cards are fried, so I can't see the desktop lol.

O well MSI r5770 Hawk otw.


----------



## Voltazar

Haven't been here in a while, just got my old Q6600 to 4GHz (off by 40MHz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437339 - Suicide run with air cooler. Was idling at 60C!

Probably one of the of *best* motherboards for LGA775.

And @ *x1x50Jayx1x*

Welcome to the club, sorry to hear about your cards


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x*


Count me in. ASUS P5Q Turbo ... Just installed but both of my cards are fried, so I can't see the desktop lol.

O well MSI r5770 Hawk otw.


Welcome aboard x1x50Jayx1x!!!









Please check the 1st page of this Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo owners club thread for members list, related info, helpful tips, and guides!









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S. Sorry to hear your cards got fried...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltazar*


Haven't been here in a while, just got my old Q6600 to 4GHz (off by 40MHz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1437339 - Suicide run with air cooler. Was idling at 60C!

Probably one of the of *best* motherboards for LGA775.

And @ *x1x50Jayx1x*

Welcome to the club, sorry to hear about your cards










Hey Voltazar, awesome Q6600 oc record







, and awesome high voltage...


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Thanks,their are going to rebuild them, then I will have them for sell if anyone's interested.

One BFG 9800GX2 600mhz

One EVGA 9800GX2 600mhz


----------



## Voltazar

@ ocman

Thanks, Pushing *1.824v* on the chip with this motherboard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439748


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltazar*


@ ocman

Thanks, Pushing *1.824v* on the chip with this motherboard.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1439748


I recall getting my E5200 to hit 4.5GHz pretty much by using Turbo V...









I know... I know...









*P.S. Happy 500 posts in this club!!!*


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
I recall getting my E5200 to hit 4.5GHz pretty much by using Turbo V...









I know... I know...









*P.S. Happy 500 posts in this club!!!*









I did it all in Bios =)

It will not boot at anything higher than 445FSB, was trying to get it to 4.2GHz with 2.0v on the CPU, it wouldn't boot.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Just for validation.

I am running Crucial Ballistix DDR2 800, and it works fine on the mobo.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x*

I did not re-apply thermal compound or remove it from my heatsink and cpu when I put my motherboard in.

I use IC Diamond 24k thermal compound.

I am getting roughly Mid 40s idle, to 60s load.

Pretty sure my temps used to be better, I also noticed that my processor speed is always changing, do you know what I need to disable to keep it from fluctuating.

I really need a rundown of everything I should disable and values I should change. I had this processor to 3.0ghz no problem on my EVGA 780i... and I know this cpu cooler is capable of of at least 3.6 ghz

Any help you can give me ocman I would appreciate it.

Jay.


Hi Jay, try the helping tips (especially #5) in the 1st page of this thread or at this link.









It would get you better if not much better overclocking capability.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Well I'm sitting on stock clocks now. I don't know if IC Diamond 24 has any cure time or not.

I cleaned, cleaned, and cleaned some more. Removed all the compound off and re-applied. It is mega thick for any of you that have used it, it almost makes you think its dried out. I followed some tutorials on youtube and re-applied. I am now Idling at around 32c.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Going to leave it at this for a while, and see how it goes.

Disregard what it says on my card clocks for my gpu, their extremely wrong.

Thanks Volt and ocman.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442557


----------



## newguy1985

Hello everyone. i have 1 sata bdrom 1 sata hdvdrom 3 sata 1.5 hd's and 1 sata 3 hd.i cannot get my MB to run all drives at once....when i enter bios, they are all recognized, but once i boot up, sata 3 drive does not show up..i even tried putting force 150 jumper on hd to reduce sata 3 drive speed to match the others...cant figure this out. any help would be appreciated!!! thanks


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x* 
Going to leave it at this for a while, and see how it goes.

Disregard what it says on my card clocks for my gpu, their extremely wrong.

Thanks Volt and ocman.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442557

Really nice voltage for 3.2GHz, though, it would be better if you set the multiplier to 8x and FSB to 400, and that would equal a solid 3.2GHz, and keeping your Ram speed at 800MHz without causing you to mess with the voltages. And your GPU looks like it throttling, I don't know why most of the new GPU's are doing this.


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newguy1985*


Hello everyone. i have 1 sata bdrom 1 sata hdvdrom 3 sata 1.5 hd's and 1 sata 3 hd.i cannot get my MB to run all drives at once....when i enter bios, they are all recognized, but once i boot up, sata 3 drive does not show up..i even tried putting force 150 jumper on hd to reduce sata 3 drive speed to match the others...cant figure this out. any help would be appreciated!!! thanks


You need to assign a Drive letter. Right click computer > Manage > Disk Management and right click the disk that doesn't have a letter assigned and assign one and it should be detected by windows. I have to do this all the time with my hard drives.


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Well im running 3.4ghz on 1.2 volts right now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442673

My gpu appears to be 100% fine.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newguy1985

thank you voltazar...that was it! i feel like a dumbass now. lol used to formatting drives with xp boot disk....now running windows 7...anyone have stable overclock settings for e8400 wolfdale dual core 3.0 and the asus p5q pro turbo?


----------



## Voltazar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x1x50Jayx1x*


Well im running 3.4ghz on 1.2 volts right now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1442673

My gpu appears to be 100% fine.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


With proper cooling, I believe you can easily hit 4.0GHz with that CPU with 1.45-1.55v. Your chip has a very good VID


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newguy1985* 
thank you voltazar...that was it! i feel like a dumbass now. lol used to formatting drives with xp boot disk....now running windows 7...anyone have stable overclock settings for e8400 wolfdale dual core 3.0 and the asus p5q pro turbo?

Hi newguy1985,

I'm glad that you've solved the hard disk problem. I agree that better cooling is a requirement for overclocking!









Please have your system info filled out through this link. It's better that way.









Please check out the 1st page of this thread for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides to enhance your overclocking experience/knowledge if you haven't done so.









Welcome aboard newguy1985!!!


----------



## x1x50Jayx1x

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltazar* 
With proper cooling, I believe you can easily hit 4.0GHz with that CPU with 1.45-1.55v. Your chip has a very good VID









Thanks.

I believe I'll stick with the tuniq for 2 more months.

Next month another MSI R5770 Hawk is coming.

Then I'll probably go ahead and get a Corsair H70 and Push/Pull it.


----------



## newguy1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi newguy1985,

I'm glad that you've solved the hard disk problem. I agree that better cooling is a requirement for overclocking!









Please have your system info filled out through this link. It's better that way.









Please check out the 1st page of this thread for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides to enhance your overclocking experience/knowledge if you haven't done so.









Welcome aboard newguy1985!!!










thanks for the welcome...i will post temps and clockspeeds as i play more with this board... anybody know how to help me get a 20x4 lcd screen to comunicate with windows 7 using lcd smartie and usb cord plugged directly into MB?


----------



## Maverickj

Hi folks

Recently purchased a Pro Turbo and am very happy so far.

My E8400 is currently sitting at 3.6GHz and once i have read all the posts on this thread I hope to increase to 3.8GHz or maybe 4.0GHz.

Have just ordered another NVIDIA 8800GT and hope to try and run in SLI so will let you know how i get on.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maverickj*


Hi folks

Recently purchased a Pro Turbo and am very happy so far.

My E8400 is currently sitting at 3.6GHz and once i have read all the posts on this thread I hope to increase to 3.8GHz or maybe 4.0GHz.

Have just ordered another NVIDIA 8800GT and hope to try and run in SLI so will let you know how i get on.


Welcome aboard Maverickj!!!









Good effort and spirit!!!









I'm glad that you've chosen ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo and liking it!!!









Looking forward to see your progress and oc record validation!









P.S. Please check out the 1st page for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maverickj*


Hi folks

Recently purchased a Pro Turbo and am very happy so far.

My E8400 is currently sitting at 3.6GHz and once i have read all the posts on this thread I hope to increase to 3.8GHz or maybe 4.0GHz.

Have just ordered another NVIDIA 8800GT and hope to try and run in SLI so will let you know how i get on.


Hey Maverickj & Wecome!
If you have the E0 revision E8400, 4GHz is real easy on this board...I'd even go on to say effortless with good cooling so go for it!








I don't think the CPU cooler you are using now is really up to the task of 4GHz under full load though...so if you want 4GHz, I'd go with a better cooler with no less than 6 heatpipes IMO...









But you can always give it a go & see how it does! I just don't like to see high temps at all & am finicky that way...


----------



## jgarcia

Anyone here OCing a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 Yorkfield on a the PQ5 Pro Turbo? If so could you list your specs. Currently im a 3ghz with no changes other than the FSB. Wanting to push it further just unsure of volts and such. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Maverickj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MUff1N* 
Hey Maverickj & Wecome!
If you have the E0 revision E8400, 4GHz is real easy on this board...I'd even go on to say effortless with good cooling so go for it!








I don't think the CPU cooler you are using now is really up to the task of 4GHz under full load though...so if you want 4GHz, I'd go with a better cooler with no less than 6 heatpipes IMO...








But you can always give it a go & see how it does! I just don't like to see high temps at all & am finicky that way...









Thanks, Mine is C0

Have managed 3.8GHz easily. Idle temps 44/38, doesn't really go over 62 under full load. Here is the CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448180 . I currently use OCCT to stress test. Is this ok or should I try something else?

Also got my 2nd 8800GT today. It was very easy to get them running in SLI with the XDEV patch: http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

Couldn't get Rivatuner to manage both cards so installed EVGA Precision which works fine.

I will try and publish my BIOS settings soon. Is there any good reason to update the BIOS? my current version is 0602 08/04/2009.

Will maybe try and tweek Ram timings next!

Is there anything else I need to consider or other info I should post?

PU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.6 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32 / 2 x 32 KB - L2 : 6144 KB
Core : Wolfdale (45 nm) / Stepping : C0
Freq : 3816.16 MHz (424.02 * 9)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P5Q PRO TURBO
NB : Intel P45/P43 rev A3
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU1 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU2 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 424 MHz (1:1) @ 4-4-4-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jgarcia*


Anyone here OCing a Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 Yorkfield on a the PQ5 Pro Turbo? If so could you list your specs. Currently im a 3ghz with no changes other than the FSB. Wanting to push it further just unsure of volts and such. Thanks for any help in advance.


Hi jgarcia, there are some threads on overclocking Q8300 within this forum,

one of them being: this link.

Also, try the helpful tips in the 1st page 2nd post of this PRO Turbo owners club if you haven't done so.

Hope these help!









P.S. Some users had commented that Q8200/Q8300 are no great overclockers due to their low multipliers as compared to Q6600/Q6700...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maverickj*


Thanks, Mine is C0

Have managed 3.8GHz easily. Idle temps 44/38, doesn't really go over 62 under full load. Here is the CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448180 . I currently use OCCT to stress test. Is this ok or should I try something else?

Also got my 2nd 8800GT today. It was very easy to get them running in SLI with the XDEV patch: http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

Couldn't get Rivatuner to manage both cards so installed EVGA Precision which works fine.

I will try and publish my BIOS settings soon. Is there any good reason to update the BIOS? my current version is 0602 08/04/2009.

Will maybe try and tweek Ram timings next!

Is there anything else I need to consider or other info I should post?

PU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.6 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32 / 2 x 32 KB - L2 : 6144 KB
Core : Wolfdale (45 nm) / Stepping : C0
Freq : 3816.16 MHz (424.02 * 9)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P5Q PRO TURBO
NB : Intel P45/P43 rev A3
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU1 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU2 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 424 MHz (1:1) @ 4-4-4-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ


Hi Maverickj,

I use Prime95 and IntelBurnTest to stress my E5200... great stress test programs imo!!!









For overclocking graphics cards, have you tried MSI AfterBurner? A very good program imo!!!

0602 version is the latest/last official from ASUS... but if you want, try out the mods in the 1st page and see if they are any better.

Posting your BIOS settings is best for others to help troubleshoot!









Generally speaking, set looser timings and higher voltage(s) as RAM frequency goes up! (especially true for RAMs not found in the ASUS QVL)

Hope all these help!


----------



## MUff1N

Hey everyone, the P5Q Pro Turbo uses the Atheros Network card, so if anyone wants to download the latest updated drivers for it they can do that directly from the manufacturers website OK.
Here's the link.








http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

If you use the Windows OS (XP/Vista/W7) download this driver installation package which will install the correct driver for whatever you are running.

AR81FamilyWinSetup-1.0.0.49_WHQL.rar

Also, if you use the VIA onboard audio chip as I do you can download the latest drivers from here. Current driver package is v8.7.00.30. (they sound great)
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

As everyone knows, the ASUS site's downloads are years old.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maverickj*


Thanks, Mine is C0

Have managed 3.8GHz easily. Idle temps 44/38, doesn't really go over 62 under full load. Here is the CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1448180 . I currently use OCCT to stress test. Is this ok or should I try something else?

Also got my 2nd 8800GT today. It was very easy to get them running in SLI with the XDEV patch: http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

Couldn't get Rivatuner to manage both cards so installed EVGA Precision which works fine.

I will try and publish my BIOS settings soon. Is there any good reason to update the BIOS? my current version is 0602 08/04/2009.

Will maybe try and tweek Ram timings next!

Is there anything else I need to consider or other info I should post?

PU Arch : 1 CPU - 2 Cores - 2 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.6 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 2 x 32 / 2 x 32 KB - L2 : 6144 KB
Core : Wolfdale (45 nm) / Stepping : C0
Freq : 3816.16 MHz (424.02 * 9)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : P5Q PRO TURBO
NB : Intel P45/P43 rev A3
SB : Intel 82801JR (ICH10R) rev 00
GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU1 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
GPU2 Clocks : Core 600 MHz / RAM 900 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR2 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 424 MHz (1:1) @ 4-4-4-15
Slot 1 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (6400)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ


Yea, as ocman said you already have the latest bios installed, but there are a lot of bios mods out that are "suppose to" make compatibility & overclocking on the board easier though I've never tried them as of yet...









One setting you'll see in the bios is AI Clock Twister.
This directly effects the compatibility of the RAM. 
Strong for tighter more aggressive timings & light for more compatibility so keep that setting in mind.









I also like OCCT for testing along with Intel Burntest & I always use EVGA Precision for OCing my graphics card, reason being is I can unlock & OC my shader clocks much higher (1674MHz) than with MSI Afterburner which limits my shaders to 1566MHz even when unlocked.

Also, if you didn't catch one of my previous posts you can read the bios settings directly using Everest Ultimate under the bios tab if you have the ATK0110 drivers installed which you can download from Asus support under Utilities. (Its the first one on the list) Pic below of this.

Btw everyone, on my system I've had to up some voltage settings to stabilize everything more while gaming.
Some will say these are a bit high, but as everyone knows each board will be slightly different & who knows exactly what voltages are really being sent to the areas without directly reading them with a volt meter.








I'm not about to start poking around in there either with the system on!








Really what it comes down to is what settings you "feel" comfortable with & I'm not worried as I already have another brand new P5Q Pro Turbo mobo to replace it with if it should go out while the other is being repaired & or replaced!









So with that said these are my "current" settings for a 4GHz OC & 500 FSB using 4Gbs of G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM in the Yellow slots.
I must say it sure it quick with a 2004MHz FSB!
Picture below as well...









E8400 4.0GHz OC 
501 X 8 (4Ghz)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.32500v (1.304v actual)
FSB: 1.38v
NB: 1.40v
SB: 1.20v
SB-PCIE: 1.50v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.58v
DRAM: 2.140v

C1E: disabled
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Light 
(The rest of the settings under Loadline Calibration Disabled)


----------



## liskawc

muffin, how did you get the MB to load with nb at 1.4v?
mine doesnt even post when i try it. also having the VTT/FSBterm higher than vcore disables some features of the core 2 duos ... check out paragraph 2 http://www.edgeofstability.com/artic.../gtl/gtl3.html (this link is on 1st page)
so you might wanna lower your vtt to about 0.03v of vcore (cant find the link for that number but im certain i saw it somewhere)


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


muffin, how did you get the MB to load with nb at 1.4v?
mine doesnt even post when i try it. also having the VTT/FSBterm higher than vcore disables some features of the core 2 duos ... check out paragraph 2 http://www.edgeofstability.com/artic.../gtl/gtl3.html (this link is on 1st page)
so you might wanna lower your vtt to about 0.03v of vcore (cant find the link for that number but im certain i saw it somewhere)


I just set it to 1.40v & it boots up!








You might try setting the AI clock twister to normal or light as this does make a diff if it will boot or not at certain settings.

Thanks for that info as I've never read that anywhere before!
So I've already lowered the VTT by .005v below the vCore .








As I always say, there's no such thing as too much knowledge when it comes to computers & overclocking & Lord knows I don't know everything!









I looked at the beginning of the article "Understanding GTL Reference Voltage" & this is a great read! I had no idea even where to start with these settings or what they did in the bios, but I do know that if set correctly you need very little voltage to get the NB/CPU stable! 
The trick is the correct settings so I'll be reading through all of this & hopefully have somewhat of an understanding of it afterwards...or not.








Worth a shot!








Thanks again for the info!!!


----------



## ocman

To all current club members,

There's only a few days left before the above poll closes. Please cast your vote if you haven't done so.

Thank you!

ocman.


----------



## MUff1N

I decided this morning that the extra 220MHz on the FSB [although it does look cool] just didn't warrant the extra voltages needed to stabilize my system as tearing apart everything to replace the mobo is a real pain...








So I've gone back to 9x445 which uses lower voltages.
I might later after better understanding GTL reference voltage & being able to use lower voltages at the same settings go back up, but until then I'm gonna use these settings I think as its what I'm comfortable with for now & I'm not out to impress anyone.









This is still extremely fast for gaming which is really all I want!









So with that said here's the current settings for a 9x445 4GHz OC. (pic below as well)

E8400 4.0GHz OC 
445 X 9 (4Ghz)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: Auto
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.31875v 
FSB: 1.28v
NB: 1.30v
SB: 1.20v
SB-PCIE: 1.50v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.56v
DRAM: 2.140v

C1E: disabled
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Strong
(The rest of the settings under Loadline Calibration Disabled)


----------



## KingT

I have flashed P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS on plain P5Q Pro mbo and it worked like a charm..OC was the same,no stability issues or of any kind. Only Firewire did not worked becouse proper IRQ was not assigned trough TURBO BIOS as it should be a value 5.. Maybe if someone could correct this then it would B a 100% working mod.. But there is really no need 4 that becouse there are not any real benefits beside larger numer of OC profiles.. I have performed a hot flash with inserting a BIOS chip from P5KPL-VM G31 mobo before the actual flashing and Ive used ES version of AFUDOS v.236ES and added command line /n /pbnc..
valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1454448


----------



## wumpus

been having a lot of fun playing with my P5Q premium over the last couple weeks, and it really seems to be able to push my E8400 to the limit!

I almost got a 5Ghz validation last night, but the GTL's need some more tweaking and I can get it there







4961mhz just isnt enough! (mind you this is on water)

and also, to anyone who was wondering, GTL voltages *REALLY* make a difference. they can really help high FSB and CPU clocks immensely.

Although these options are sadly not very adjustable on most of the P5Q boards.....only the premium has full control over them


----------



## KingT

yeah tell me about it..ASUS cripled BIOS optons on their mediocore boards like P5Q Pro ect so they could overprice their top line mobos.. Lack of proper GTL settings made me to settle @ 3901MHz as that is my max stable @ Prime95 large FFT 12h+.. 1MHz+ FSB and core2 will eventually fail.. 1.3VFSB, 0.63x GTL & Vcore 1.30625V in BIOS, LLC on.. ITs a shame 4 what they have done..


----------



## Solo

Hi Folks -

New member as I just bought a P5q Turbo Pro board. Since the QVL is so dated, I thought I would inquire about some memory options for this board. Preferably memory that is likely to go on deal or rebate. Would like to do 6 GB.

Thanks in advance. Looking forward to the build and reading this extensive thread!

David
Winter Park, FL.


----------



## bige83

YEAH i just got my second PNY 465 unlocked to 470's two days ago and got my mother board to run them in SLI using a SLI patch program. This is awesome now i have had two 4890's in this board and now i have two 470's in it. you a just cant beat this board unless it had three pci express slot lol.


----------



## Ravagethorn

Hey all, I just bought a P5Q Pro Turbo and I'm having an issue getting a vdimm reading. Asus Probe and Speedfan don't report it at all and programs like CPUID HWMonitor report it at 1.7V when I have it set to 1.92 in the bios. I even changed it up to 2.00 and it still says 1.7v. Does this board have a problem reporting vdimm?


----------



## KingT

That board does not have vDIMM reading trough out any software.. P5Q boards are known for overvolting memory so if you set in BIOS eg 1.90V that is ~1.98V in real life.. But that is really no problem.. Enjoy..


----------



## liskawc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solo*


Since the QVL is so dated, I thought I would inquire about some memory options for this board. Preferably memory that is likely to go on deal or rebate. Would like to do 6 GB.


welcome solo, just wanted to tell you that a couple of weeks ago i tried having patriot viper ram on this board and it did not like it(ram was specced as 1066, but i couldnt even get it to run on 800 and be stable), so i would suggest sticking to the QVL. 
also 6G would be difficult, as you have 4 slots and its recommende you use matched ram in them. so either 4G=2x2G or 8G=2x4G.


----------



## Ravagethorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


That board does not have vDIMM reading trough out any software.. P5Q boards are known for overvolting memory so if you set in BIOS eg 1.90V that is ~1.98V in real life.. But that is really no problem.. Enjoy..


Finally, someone that can confirm what I suspected in the first place. Not even the damn Asus tech support guy could tell me if the board did or didn't report vDIMM. Now I can overclock without worry that my RAM is undervolted.

Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Yap no undervolting 4 sure.. I made a mistake and bought RAM that arent ov QVL and never managed to use them on @ 1066MHz or higher even I have used them on Gigabyte EP45 UD3R @ 1150MHz vDIMM 2.3V (thats a rated voltage for this kit as it says on stcker).. P5Q mobos have an owfull built memory controler.. Max I have used them that was memtest/Prime95 stable was 1020MHz vDIMM=2.0V.. Yeah tough luck..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have flashed P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS on plain P5Q Pro mbo and it worked like a charm..OC was the same,no stability issues or of any kind. Only Firewire did not worked becouse proper IRQ was not assigned trough TURBO BIOS as it should be a value 5.. Maybe if someone could correct this then it would B a 100% working mod.. But there is really no need 4 that becouse there are not any real benefits beside larger numer of OC profiles.. I have performed a hot flash with inserting a BIOS chip from P5KPL-VM G31 mobo before the actual flashing and Ive used ES version of AFUDOS v.236ES and added command line /n /pbnc..
valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1454448


Welcome aboard KingT!!!









Good stuff!!! Good to know that PRO Turbo BIOS works on PRO!

I wonder if there is any of the higher class series BIOS that is suitable to flash on PRO Turbo?









Great oc record validation!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravagethorn*


Hey all, I just bought a P5Q Pro Turbo and I'm having an issue getting a vdimm reading. Asus Probe and Speedfan don't report it at all and programs like CPUID HWMonitor report it at 1.7V when I have it set to 1.92 in the bios. I even changed it up to 2.00 and it still says 1.7v. Does this board have a problem reporting vdimm?


Welcome aboard Ravagethorn!!!









The mobo manual is available to be downloaded from the 1st page of this thread









Try resetting the CMOS or load optimized default in the BIOS and see if they solve the problem.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


been having a lot of fun playing with my P5Q premium over the last couple weeks, and it really seems to be able to push my E8400 to the limit!

I almost got a 5Ghz validation last night, but the GTL's need some more tweaking and I can get it there







4961mhz just isnt enough! (mind you this is on water)

and also, to anyone who was wondering, GTL voltages *REALLY* make a difference. they can really help high FSB and CPU clocks immensely.

Although these options are sadly not very adjustable on most of the P5Q boards.....only the premium has full control over them










I wonder if the Premium BIOS is suitable to be flashed onto the PRO Turbo... if so, that would be great...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solo*


Hi Folks -

New member as I just bought a P5q Turbo Pro board. Since the QVL is so dated, I thought I would inquire about some memory options for this board. Preferably memory that is likely to go on deal or rebate. Would like to do 6 GB.

Thanks in advance. Looking forward to the build and reading this extensive thread!

David
Winter Park, FL.


Hi Solo/David, like liskawc have said, I would suggest you to pick a few preferred brands/models from the RAM QVL list (could be found on the 1st page of the thread) and go on to price comparison websites to cross check for the lowest price/deals.









Go for 2X1GB (or even 4X1GB), 2X2GB, or 2X4GB, matched pairs... usually the lesser installed capacity the easier you can overclock your system to a higher freq...









if OCZ haven't had a tradition of discontinuing the Blade series from time to time... I would have recommended you Blade...









Up in Canada, I usually go on to pricebat.ca, shopbot.ca, pricecanada.com, or redflagdeals.com to do price/deals cross check.









Good luck and Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


YEAH i just got my second PNY 465 unlocked to 470's two days ago and got my mother board to run them in SLI using a SLI patch program. This is awesome now i have had two 4890's in this board and now i have two 470's in it. you a just cant beat this board unless it had three pci express slot lol.


I'm excited (for you)!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## KingT

YES IT IS 100% TRUE MOD!!! I think that Im afirst person who did it







.. I did a hot flash becouse I didn't want to brick my original BIOS chip so I've used a chip from P5KPL-VM board.. Only Firewire didn't work becose a proper IRQ is not assigned by TURBO bios. Due different size of BIOS files for higher end ASUS mobos eg Deluxe,P5Q E,Premium ect.. it is not posible to flash them on PRO or PRO TURBO models with aviable versions of AFUDOS as there isn't any proper command to ad to bypass it.. THANX OCMAN..


----------



## Solo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Solo/David, like liskawc have said, I would suggest you to pick a few preferred brands/models from the RAM QVL list (could be found on the 1st page of the thread) and go on to price comparison websites to cross check for the lowest price/deals.









Go for 2X1GB (or even 4X1GB), 2X2GB, or 2X4GB, matched pairs... usually the lesser installed capacity the easier you can overclock your system to a higher freq...









if OCZ haven't had a tradition of discontinuing the Blade series from time to time... I would have recommended you Blade...









Up in Canada, I usually go on to pricebat.ca, shopbot.ca, pricecanada.com, or redflagdeals.com to do price/deals cross check.









Good luck and Happy overclocking!!!










Thanks for reply(ies). I ended up buying the following g.Skill from Newegg. 4 gb for $89. Seemed reasonable and I didn't want wait to weeks to find a rebate. It's on the QVL list and I noticed several others have used it. Comments?

I have an e6500 and a q8400 to use..... will the q8400 be appreciably better with this board? How about overclocking?

THX. Looking forward to the setup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solo*


Thanks for reply(ies). I ended up buying the following g.Skill from Newegg. 4 gb for $89. Seemed reasonable and I didn't want wait to weeks to find a rebate. It's on the QVL list and I noticed several others have used it. Comments?

I have an e6500 and a q8400 to use..... will the q8400 be appreciably better with this board? How about overclocking?

THX. Looking forward to the setup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


Hi Solo, I would prefer using E8400 with the mobo.

E8400 has more cache and more powerful. I like high overclock with high computing power.









Just make sure you also have sufficient cooling (air circulation).









As for overclock percentage... E6500 might be better... just by looking at the higher multiplier and lower rated FSB.


----------



## KingT

SOLO u should stick to your Q8400 as you can expect OC around 3.4 - 3.6 GHz at max,that is around 450MHz FSB.. Anything over that is drawn of luck becouse you will be limited by lack of proper CPU GTL voltage settings as BIOS will only provide with three options 0.61x;0.63x and 0.65x and that is for all 4 cores as you won't be able to set it for each core separatly and stabilize it when it starts to errors in Prime 95 large FFT stress test. Besides that that board is really good especially for OCing duals.. I've managed to squize 530 MHz FSB on my old E6750 GO with x7 multi and to get it @ 4GHz ~ 1.45V on AIR but that was 2 years ago







.. HAPPY OCing..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Solo*


Thanks for reply(ies). I ended up buying the following g.Skill from Newegg. 4 gb for $89. Seemed reasonable and I didn't want wait to weeks to find a rebate. It's on the QVL list and I noticed several others have used it. Comments?

I have an e6500 and a q8400 to use..... will the q8400 be appreciably better with this board? How about overclocking?

THX. Looking forward to the setup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166


Hi Solo, just in case you haven't yet checked... there's an E8400 Club here

As for G.Skill... I've heard that many of their RAMs require users to set the timings manually in order to run at advertised speed.









P.S. Please fill out your system specs here, as it's better that way!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


SOLO u should stick to your Q8400 as you can expect OC around 3.4 - 3.6 GHz at max,that is around 450MHz FSB.. Anything over that is drawn of luck becouse you will be limited by lack of proper CPU GTL voltage settings as BIOS will only provide with three options 0.61x;0.63x and 0.65x and that is for all 4 cores as you won't be able to set it for each core separatly and stabilize it when it starts to errors in Prime 95 large FFT stress test. Besides that that board is really good especially for OCing duals.. I've managed to squize 530 MHz FSB on my old E6750 GO with x7 multi and to get it @ 4GHz ~ 1.45V on AIR but that was 2 years ago







.. HAPPY OCing..


Hi KingT, did you validate the 4GHz oc record in the past? If so, do post the oc validation link in your signature... it's one of the TO DO things here.


----------



## KingT

[email protected] OCMANNo I haven't .. Like I said it was 2 years ago and that chip is in another rig and i dont really cant take apart two rigs to do OC again.. But it is really a golden speciment as it has VID of 1.275V and on stock voltage hits 3.6GHz







That was a sweet spot for that chip as it took 1.387V for 3.9GHz and Tcore LOAD was around 65C under LAPPED Hyper212 and LAPPED HSF on the chip. For 4GHz it takes 1.45V load and temps in Prime around 75C which was a bit high for my taste but ROCK SOLID.. Anyway i might push my Q9550 @ 4.25GHz like I did on super pi test and validate it it takes ONLy 1.356V load to run it but not completly stable on P5Q Pro becouse of simple GTL voltage settingc that this board has..


----------



## ocman

I've just ordered an EVGA 9800GT (on the paper, the card is fast and relatively cheap) to use with my current card using the PhysX enabling method... utilizing both PCI-E X16 lanes... the speed for each lane will fall to X8... but I can only see performance increase with two cards running.

Looking forward to get my mobo back soon...


----------



## KingT

@ OCMAN ..In my opinion your primary GPU is too weak and you would see a bigger improvement if you were using just GF9800 as your primary and only GPU and if you ditch your current card. GF9800 is a way more powerfull card than HD3650 and Physics wolud not benefit you as much as GF9800 itself as primary GPU,if you were going to do it to just upgrade your gaming experience.. But test it out and see what will happen.. Good Luck..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ OCMAN ..In my opinion your primary GPU is too weak and you would see a bigger improvement if you were using just GF9800 as your primary and only GPU and if you ditch your current card. GF9800 is a way more powerfull card than HD3650 and Physics wolud not benefit you as much as GF9800 itself as primary GPU,if you were going to do it to just upgrade your gaming experience.. But test it out and see what will happen.. Good Luck..


Yes, I agree that 9800GT is more powerful... I think I can get a standalone TV card to fill the need for TV feature...








I like ATi cards for that very reason... and ATi renders better graphics quality.









I use my rig for video encoding/multimedia stuff... so gaming is at the bottom of the list...









Why didn't ATi make a powerful AIW card, so I can get the best of both worlds ???


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Yes, I agree that 9800GT is more powerful... I think I can get a standalone TV card to fill the need for TV feature...








I like ATi cards for that very reason... and ATi renders better graphics quality.









I use my rig for video encoding/multimedia stuff... so gaming is at the bottom of the list...









Why didn't ATi make a powerful AIW card, so I can get the best of both worlds ???










Yeah you do that







You will be much happier if you don't physics and just render game with GF9800.. Yeah why dony they..







But if you say that your rig is mostly being used for media porposes then you go physics.. Me personally,will go for nVidia card myself as im quite fed up with shady ATI drivers as I'm at 10.3 @ the moment as I've used 10.6,10.9 & latest 10.10 and all of them give me a flowdown in gameplay in DIRT2 when I drive through wter on track







.. What's up with that???


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah you do that







You will be much happier if you don't physics and just render game with GF9800.. Yeah why dony they..







But if you say that your rig is mostly being used for media porposes then you go physics.. Me personally,will go for nVidia card myself as im quite fed up with shady ATI drivers as I'm at 10.3 @ the moment as I've used 10.6,10.9 & latest 10.10 and all of them give me a flowdown in gameplay in DIRT2 when I drive through wter on track







.. What's up with that???


I guess that way (with 9800GT and a standalone tv card setup), then the 2nd PCI-E X16 slot is free to add an ASUS U3S6 card that runs @ X4...







for USB 3.0 and SATA 6.0...







just for the sake of having some next gen standard ports ready for faster data transfer speed...









P.S. If I were to swap out my ATi AIW card... I'll keep it in a safe place.









Not sure if the proposed setup will work... ?


----------



## KingT

Yes that's a much better opton







.. As for USB3/SATA3 im still a bit conservative as the improvements are visionable but not what everybody was expecting from it.. I say that a bit more time is needed so we could really benefit from it in the way that they promissed..Just like DDR2>>DDR3 transition or DX9/10>>DX11 ..


----------



## ocman

To all Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo (yet to vote) owners club members,

There are less than 12 hours before the above poll closes. Hurry up and cast your vote. This is it.

ocman.

P.S. I'll miss the original name of the owners club so very much...


----------



## MUff1N

Hey guys, I didn't know if anyone here has bothered taking the Ai Transaction Booster out of Auto & put it in Manual & Enabled all of the pullin's.
Well I did & not only was there a speed boost to the RAM & L2 cache, but also a drop in latency from 64ns to 56ns!
Programs now a noticeably faster to respond & games play great!









The lowest I could go was with a Performance Level of 8.
Any lower & it wouldn't boot...but worst of all was it reset all of the bios settings going down to level 7! RRR








Just a pain reseting everything again, but doable...









It's what's shown in the pic but with all of them enabled & performance level set to 8.









If you want to give this a go, start at performance level 10 & go down from there testing as you go. 
I use W7 Memory Diagnostics & Intel BurnTest for that.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Hey guys, I didn't know if anyone here has bothered taking the Ai Transaction Booster out of Auto & put it in Manual & Enabled all of the pullin's.
Well I did & not only was there a speed boost to the RAM & L2 cache, but also a drop in latency from 64ns to 56ns!
Programs now a noticeably faster to respond & games play great!









The lowest I could go was with a Performance Level of 8.
Any lower & it wouldn't boot...but worst of all was it reset all of the bios settings going down to level 7! RRR








Just a pain reseting everything again, but doable...









It's what's shown in the pic but with all of them enabled & performance level set to 8.









If you want to give this a go, start at performance level 10 & go down from there testing as you go. 
I use W7 Memory Diagnostics & Intel BurnTest for that.


I've tried to enable all pullins and haven't noticed any changes in performance so I've left it @ Disable and never looked back..
But if it's working for you then go with it ..

PS: for memory testing use memtest (windows v.4.0 or a boot CD version) and Prime 95 custom 4096k>>4096k for best memory stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MUff1N* 
So with that said these are my "current" settings for a 4GHz OC & 500 FSB using 4Gbs of G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM in the Yellow slots.
I must say it sure it quick with a 2004MHz FSB!
Picture below as well...









E8400 4.0GHz OC
501 X 8 (4Ghz)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.32500v (1.304v actual)
FSB: 1.38v
NB: 1.40v
SB: 1.20v
SB-PCIE: 1.50v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.58v
DRAM: 2.140v

just wanted to comment ... tried these same settings myself and they seem stable for me aswell (actually had ram at 2.1c and cpu at 1.4v just to be safe with the vtt) -- did 6hrs of prime but then i was kind of uncomfortable with the relatively high voltages and not much benefit to my gaming/encoding (unigine score didnt increase with min fps droping to half







) so i went back to 450x9.

seems like my quest for 500fsb is over (although i learned that 333Mhz strap is muuuch better then 400/Auto)


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


just wanted to comment ... tried these same settings myself and they seem stable for me aswell (actually had ram at 2.1c and cpu at 1.4v just to be safe with the vtt) -- did 6hrs of prime but then i was kind of uncomfortable with the relatively high voltages and not much benefit to my gaming/encoding (unigine score didnt increase with min fps droping to half







) so i went back to 450x9.

seems like my quest for 500fsb is over (although i learned that 333Mhz strap is muuuch better then 400/Auto)


I found basically the same gaming performance results as well.
Yea, it looks "Cool" to have a 2000MHz FSB, but if there's no real advantage & speed increase then there's no sense in doing it as the higher voltages will decrease the lifespan of the mobo & CPU...









So it's not really a matter of if you can, it's a matter of why if there's no benefit to it...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
I've tried to enable all pullins and haven't noticed any changes in performance so I've left it @ Disable and never looked back..
But if it's working for you then go with it ..

PS: for memory testing use memtest (windows v.4.0 or a boot CD version) and Prime 95 custom 4096k>>4096k for best memory stability..

CHEERS..

Test it after enabling the pullins with Everest Memory & Cache benchmark & you'll see the diff in speeds & latency.
My gaming performance is much smoother now on the FPS & the OC I got on the graphics card seemed to be more stable as well when using higher shader clock speeds.
[stock shader: 1188MHz / OCed: 1674MHz]









Yea, I got memtest already on a boot CD...thanks.


----------



## KingT

Maybe they work on a PRO TURBO modell but on a PRO don't.. There has been a lot reports about not working pullins on a PRO model.. Maybe ASUS finally sorted it out on TURBO...

But it doesn't really metter to me becouse I allready score in Everest @918MHz DRAM (459MHz FSB):

read: 8.4GB/s,
write: 9.7GB/s
copy: 9.4GB/s
latency: 62ns

But anyway thanks for info..

CHEERS..


----------



## onnetz

This board is quite capable. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1468043

modded 401 bios that fixes the pullins.


----------



## Mechrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Solo* 
Thanks for reply(ies). I ended up buying the following g.Skill from Newegg. 4 gb for $89. Seemed reasonable and I didn't want wait to weeks to find a rebate. It's on the QVL list and I noticed several others have used it. Comments?

I have an e6500 and a q8400 to use..... will the q8400 be appreciably better with this board? How about overclocking?

THX. Looking forward to the setup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

Do q8400. Look at my sig.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mechrock* 
Do q8400. Look at my sig.

Do Q9550 and look at me pending on 4GHz Club @ 4.25GHz









just kidding a Q8400 is a nice CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onnetz* 
This board is quite capable. 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1468043

modded 401 bios that fixes the pullins.

Hi onnetz, did you mod 0401 BIOS by yourself for PRO Turbo? If so, would you like to share your mod?









Also, was modding the BIOS easy? Thanks!


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onnetz* 
modded 401 bios that fixes the pullins.

so in you opinion do you think this bios is better then the 0602 / modded 0602 if better means higher FSB ?


----------



## KingT

So I've made it in 4GHz club.. with 4.25GHz








I feel like I could've done more but @ the end I'm proud as this board is holding back C2Q..

CHEERS...


----------



## KingT

Yeah baby...









CHEERS..


----------



## onnetz

I got the modded bios from here.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=65409

I find it to be actually beter and worse than te original. With the original if you had a bad oc then it would restart for you and all you had to do was hit f1. modded bios you have to reset cmos. Pain in the ass with this board actually considering where the jumper is. The good news is that all the pullins show up and they work. the ram I have is kingston hyper x. Its supposed to be pc 6400 at 800 mhz. in mem set and cpuz it shows up as pc5300. With the new bios I'm able to run it at 1066 -4-4-4-13 so in regards to t hat its awesome. All in all I'd say the modded bios is worth checking out. It might make a big difference for som but others wont notice much change. I used EZ-flash to do the bios change. As for high fsb this board can be picky. Or it seems that way for me, could be the cpu I have as well. I've had no other chips to give it a test with. But if you think about it I'm running 427fsb on a 266fsb chip kinda hard to complain about that.  In the above validation im running 443fsb but its not stable. can't keep the temps under control even with the v6gt. Between 4.1 and 4.2 is 0.15 vcore. Difference between 60c and 70c not really worth it in my opinion.


----------



## KingT

I cannot to run my 1066 KHX 2x2GB on this Pro at stock..
This Board ( and Pro Turbo) does not support this 2x2GB kits (only 2x1GB ) so it sucks..

I've even tried Pro TURBO bios m401 and still can't run them on 1066MHz..
I know that RAM is OK as I've ran them on EP45 UD3P @ 1150MHz w/ no problem..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Hehe I've managed to improove my OC score as now my best OC is 4301MHz









Yeah that's 506 MHz FSB x8.5 and:

Vcore = 1.4125V (BIOS) LLC on

NB voltage = 1.5V (this FSB is so heavy on NB)

Rest of settings are Top Secret









I'm so proud of my result.. It was not a walk in the park TRUST ME..









CHEERS..


----------



## newguy1985

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I cannot to run my 1066 KHX 2x2GB on this Pro at stock..
This Board ( and Pro Turbo) does not support this 2x2GB kits (only 2x1GB ) so it sucks..

I've even tried Pro TURBO bios m401 and still can't run them on 1066MHz..
I know that RAM is OK as I've ran them on EP45 UD3P @ 1150MHz w/ no problem..

CHEERS..


i was getting ready to order 8g(4x2g) ddr2 1066 kingston hyper x(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104073) for my machine until i read this post... is it true this ram will not work with asus p5q pro turbo MB? and also, do i have to reformat to install 64bit win7?


----------



## KingT

The 2x2GB kit of HyperX 1066 RAM is not on QVL either for P5Q Pro or a Pro TURBO modell..
I have them and most definitley won't work on advertised 1066MHz on my Pro..
I've flashed a TURBO bios on my plain Pro and still it's a no go..

I dont know would they work if you OC FSB @ 533MHz ,1:1 but using any strap and setting strap on AUTO won't work..

They do 800MHz w/ 4-4-4-12 2.0V easy and on some other boards they go up till 1200MHz 2.35V (I've tested it) but on these P5Q they can't even hit 1066 no matter what voltage you put trough them..









If you want to run your RAM @ 1066 go with RAM that is listed on QVL for Pro TURBO..

CHEERS..


----------



## rgwoods

hi there,

I've a problem with my memory, I recently find out that my memory isn't on QVList (QVlist from the link here on this forum) but, there is a version similar, I guess. mine is, Gskill F2-Pc8500 *BPQ*, on QVL only find *BPK*.

Is there anyone who as this ram? That can run it at 1066mhz without problems??

I set it manually the timings and frequency, but when I remove my power cord after shutdown, the pc wont start properly and I get a OC failed error.

I did find out that in Gskill site, at the description of my memory *BPQ* it support this motherboad, i'm confused..

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=74

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KingT

Is RAM working properly besides OC faliure message on POST?

Can you boot into Windows @ 1066 and settings that I've sent you?

If you can then run memtest v. 4.0 four instances by 800MB of RAM each and test untill testing passes over 100%..

It will show any instabilities and errors..

Also try some gaming..


----------



## KingT

Ooo I see now what are you talking about..

That is not a problem..ASUS implemented C.P.R (CPU Parameter recall) so when your OC fails and comp freezes simply you turn your PSU off (same as you unplug the cord) so mobo discharges completely..

When you power up again (turn on PSU/plug it again) BIOS resets itself and you get message "Overclocking Failed! Please press F1 to enter the BIOS or press F2 to load setup defaults and continue."

They did it so user doesn't have to clear CMOS..

Solution: DO NOT UNPLUG OR TURN OFF YOUR PSU!!! Unles yor computer has frozen due OCing or something else!!!

CHEERS...


----------



## liskawc

i ve got really bad experience running memory that is not on this boards QVL. What i would suggest is setting fsb strap to 333, manually inputing the timings (as many as you can get that are from a reliable source, and by timings i dont mean just the 5-5-5-15 bit) and then setting dram to 1066 and then tryin memtest86+. if it passes you are on a good way to stability


----------



## rfjunkie

I've just started playing with this board in my "Daily Driver V2.0" with a Q9550.... Any tips on overclocking would be great. Feel free to PM me with some suggestions. Add me to the list of owners too if you would please. I already added it to my sig...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rgwoods* 
hi there,

I've a problem with my memory, I recently find out that my memory isn't on QVList (QVlist from the link here on this forum) but, there is a version similar, I guess. mine is, Gskill F2-Pc8500 *BPQ*, on QVL only find *BPK*.

Is there anyone who as this ram? That can run it at 1066mhz without problems??

I set it manually the timings and frequency, but when I remove my power cord after shutdown, the pc wont start properly and I get a OC failed error.

I did find out that in Gskill site, at the description of my memory *BPQ* it support this motherboad, i'm confused..

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=74

Thanks in advance!

You are correct, the G.Skill site say that are compatible with this board & the Asus QVL say they aren't but, the DDR2-1000 are in the PQ line & on the QVL of this board.
So I don't see why they wouldn't run at 1066.
You might try putting your AI Clock Twister setting to Light, or Lighter to give them more compatibility.
Also you might want to try setting the Ai Transaction Booster to a higher level than defaults & enable all the pullins.
10 is a good starting point & go higher from there until they run at 1066.
Also as a last point, I notice that these are supposed to run at 5-6-6-18 so make sure to manually set them to this as the board will default to 5-5-5-15 on Auto.









Just some ideas to kick around & try...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MUff1N* 
You are correct, the G.Skill site say that are compatible with this board & the Asus QVL say they aren't but, the DDR2-1000 are in the PQ line & on the QVL of this board.
So I don't see why they wouldn't run at 1066.
You might try putting your AI Clock Twister setting to Light, or Lighter to give them more compatibility.
Also you might want to try setting the Ai Transaction Booster to a higher level than defaults & enable all the pullins.
10 is a good starting point & go higher from there until they run at 1066.
Also as a last point, I notice that these are supposed to run at 5-6-6-18 so make sure to manually set them to this as the board will default to 5-5-5-15 on Auto.









Just some ideas to kick around & try...









His RAM is running just fine.

He was just confused with C.P.R. (CPU Parametar Recall) that ASUS implemented on P5Q series to avoid need for user to clear CMOS when he gets stuck while OCing..

Mobo resets bios settings when you turn off PSU (same thing like unpluging from the wall like he did) when your OC fail..

But he didn't know that when he unpluged from the outlet C.P.R. will kick in and on next power up he gets a message "Overclocking failed! Please press F1 for...ect"

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newguy1985* 
i was getting ready to order 8g(4x2g) ddr2 1066 kingston hyper x(http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820104073) for my machine until i read this post... is it true this ram will not work with asus p5q pro turbo MB? and also, do i have to reformat to install 64bit win7?

Hi newguy1985, if you have bought them already... and they are not in the list...

In general say, try give the rams a bit more voltage and looser timings when running them at any speed above 800MHz.









If you haven't yet ordered, just pick one off the QVL and you should be fine.


----------



## -HOOT-

Just got the mobo today, awesome !









I don't have a lot of experience in OC'ing, but I wanted to get my rig at around 3.6Ghz from the current 2.66Ghz of the Intel E6700 Core 2 Duo (w/air cooling). What do you guys suggest me to do ? You can find all my rigs. detail in my signature ... Thanks !


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
I've just started playing with this board in my "Daily Driver V2.0" with a Q9550.... Any tips on overclocking would be great. Feel free to PM me with some suggestions. Add me to the list of owners too if you would please. I already added it to my sig...









Hi rfjunkie,

Do try to give a bit more voltage to the RAMs and set looser timings when you set them run at any speed above 800MHz.









As for related info, overclocking tips, and guides, please check out the 1st page of this thread.









Welcome aboard rfjunkie!!!









Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-HOOT-* 
Just got the mobo today, awesome !









I don't have a lot of experience in OC'ing, but I wanted to get my rig at around 3.6Ghz from the current 2.66Ghz of the Intel E6700 Core 2 Duo (w/air cooling). What do you guys suggest me to do ? You can find all my rigs. detail in my signature ... Thanks !

Hey HOOT & welcome to the forum club!
Yes this is a great board providing you are using the newer 45nm processors with it...take my word on this as I also have an E6700 that I pulled & replaced with a E8400 -rv E0 & it made a world of diff.
The E6700 is going to fight you like crazy even getting it to 3.6GHz & is going to take a lot of effort & time in testing to get it there!
You are going to have to use a LOT of voltage on the 65nm processor & mobo chipsets as well to get any speeds.









Because the E8400 was only $169 & the newer 45nm design which this board likes, I decided to just pull the E6700 (use as a backup) & save myself a lot of OCing headaches.








As soon as I put the E8400 in, it was a cakewalk getting it to 3.6GHz. It was so easy & at stock vcore (1.264v) for the CPU...








In fact it was so easy that I went to 4GHz & that was also very easy with very low voltages all around & just a bit more (1.318v) vcore!









The E6700 on the other hand is going to take around 1.5v vcore to get it to 3.6GHz & I don't think that CPU cooler is up to the task of keeping it in the safe zone (60.1C /140F)) with that kind of voltage at full load & under heavy stress!

You can OC the E6700 on this board, but its going to take more voltages [which will shorten the life of both the CPU & board] or you can do what I did.

I don't have any settings for the E6700 as I didn't spend any amount of time with it on this board as I didn't want to spend hours & hours on it as I ordered the E8400 that I'd wanted for a long time anyways.
You see the Badaxe II board it came out of has the X975 chipset that wasn't compatible with the 45nm processor design, but the P45 chipset loves them so I got the E8400.

Just thought I'd give you a heads up.








Btw, are you sure your CPU cooler is a Zalman Slient Knight II &
not a ASUS Slient Knight II?
I looked on the Zalman site & this cooler doesn't exist!
The closest cooler Zalman has to it is the CNPS9900 cooler.









E6700 Validation on the Badaxe II board
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=789130

New Upgrade with this board & the E8400
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1480863

If you're determined to use the E6700 on this board, get back to me
& I'll give you some general settings to get you started but with the cooler
you are using now & wouldn't try to go over 3.4-3.5GHz max.


----------



## KingT

Damn I was stranded on these pages of P5Q Pro Turbo/Pro ect. club in past few days..

Been takeing care of these novices and been PMd a lot







..

Where have you been guys









CHEERS>>


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Damn I was stranded on these pages of P5Q Pro Turbo/Pro ect. club in past few days..

Been takeing care of these novices and been PMd a lot








..

Where have you been guys









CHEERS>>

For me this week has been a world of PAIN!!!








I ended up in the ER because I had a nose bleed that wouldn't stop & was going on 5 days & nights of bleeding!









Because it was a difficult area to stop (way back in the sinus cavity) they used sinus packing (a balloon they inflate in your head!) to get it to stop.
The pain was unbelievable...nearest I can compare it to was a horrible sinus infection headache with a bad toothache at the same time! At points the pain was overwhelming & would start making me cry, & when I cried the tears made the pressure in my head worse & made even more pain!
Thank God after two days & nights of this & no sleep or food I had it remove & got the area cauterized & the bleeding stopped. Now I'm catching up on food & sleep & recovering.
The most energy I'm putting out is playing vid games!









I think I would have rather dealt with the PM's myself...


----------



## KingT

Damn..









I love being PMd









4 Real..









So what was the cause of bleeding..? That sounds like you've been haveing a Alien inside your had









Glad you're OK..

P.S.: How can I make my validation link in signature to show as "4GHz validation"

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-HOOT-* 
Just got the mobo today, awesome !









I don't have a lot of experience in OC'ing, but I wanted to get my rig at around 3.6Ghz from the current 2.66Ghz of the Intel E6700 Core 2 Duo (w/air cooling). What do you guys suggest me to do ? You can find all my rigs. detail in my signature ... Thanks !

Welcome aboard -HOOT-!!!









I agreed to MUff1N's... I think E6700 is overclockable but it would be hard if it's on air cool and if it takes more than 1.4V Vcore to hit target speed.

Please refer to the 1st page of this thread for related info, overclocking tips and guides.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Damn I was stranded on these pages of P5Q Pro Turbo/Pro ect. club in past few days..

Been takeing care of these novices and been PMd a lot







..

Where have you been guys









CHEERS>>

KingT, thanks for helping out!









I'm still traveling... without stable and fast internet to go online... (specifically the free ones)... causing the sudden show and no show... on and off.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MUff1N* 
For me this week has been a world of PAIN!!!








I ended up in the ER because I had a nose bleed that wouldn't stop & was going on 5 days & nights of bleeding!









Because it was a difficult area to stop (way back in the sinus cavity) they used sinus packing (a balloon they inflate in your head!) to get it to stop.
The pain was unbelievable...nearest I can compare it to was a horrible sinus infection headache with a bad toothache at the same time! At points the pain was overwhelming & would start making me cry, & when I cried the tears made the pressure in my head worse & made even more pain!
Thank God after two days & nights of this & no sleep or food I had it remove & got the area cauterized & the bleeding stopped. Now I'm catching up on food & sleep & recovering.
The most energy I'm putting out is playing vid games!









I think I would have rather dealt with the PM's myself...









Hi MUff1N, I'm glad that you are recovering.








Careful not to over-game... as it will harm your health.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Damn..









I love being PMd









4 Real..








...
P.S.: How can I make my validation link in signature to show as "4GHz validation"

CHEERS..

KingT, I'm glad that you like being PM'ed.









As for the showing of link in your signature, make sure you go "Go Advanced", then

click the Insert link button,
paste the link you want,
click OK,
then, the part where is still being highlighted, is the part where you need to change it to "4GHz validation" (without the quotes), then the link will be shown as "4GHz validation" (w/o quotes) instead of the link itself.









e.g. The one you want is the one below:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089"]4GHz validation[/URL]

[/CODE]

above code's sample look: 4GHz validation

instead of:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089"]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089[/URL]

[/CODE]

above code's sample look: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089

Have fun!!!


----------



## -HOOT-

*Thanks for the warm welcome guys !







* I'll definitely check those guides out ...

_@Muffin:_

I think I will be sticking with the E6700 for the time being because the E8400 would be another 100 euro, considering this is my old rig and will be kept as secondary, I do not want to shell out more cash for it. As for the OC I do not need anything extreme so I'll gladly take it to a reasonable and safe level by which it can operate efficiently also under "pressure" (3.2/3.4Ghz would also be very good values) ! Obviously any tips, settings would be greatly appreciated









P.S. Ye I got mixed up, its the ASUS Silent Knight II







Gonna fix straight away.


----------



## Brenslick

Is a P5Q allowed? I don't have the PRO version or the PRO Turbo, just a P5Q.

Here's the one i have:

  Amazon.com: ASUS P5Q LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, thanks for helping out!









I'm still traveling... without stable and fast internet to go online... (specifically the free ones)... causing the sudden show and no show... on and off.









Hi MUff1N, I'm glad that you are recovering.








Careful not to over-game... as it will harm your health.









KingT, I'm glad that you like being PM'ed.









As for the showing of link in your signature, make sure you go "Go Advanced", then

click the Insert link button,
paste the link you want,
click OK,
then, the part where is still being highlighted, is the part where you need to change it to "4GHz validation" (without the quotes), then the link will be shown as "4GHz validation" (w/o quotes) instead of the link itself.









e.g. The one you want is the one below:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089"]4GHz validation[/URL]

[/CODE]
above code's sample look: 4GHz validation

instead of:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[URL="http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089"]http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089[/URL]

[/CODE]
above code's sample look: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1475089

Have fun!!!










THanx mate..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ MuFFiN

Hehe you're tough.. you'll get over it..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brenslick* 
Is a P5Q allowed? I don't have the PRO version or the PRO Turbo, just a P5Q.

Here's the one i have:
Amazon.com: ASUS P5Q LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more


Welcome aboard Brenslick!!!









P.S. Just in case you wonder, there's a P5Q series owners thread (link can be found in my sig)... maxextz (a club member here) was pretty active in keeping that thread alive during thread starter's absence. (thread starter uspatriot is not available to be contacted...)









Feel free to post here and/or there!









We are all just under one big P5Q family!









Also, if any is useful, refer to the resources posted in the 1st page of this club.


----------



## Izvire

Hello, if anyone can answer my question at http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ata-ports.html I'd be very thankful.


----------



## MUff1N

Izvire's question was already answered to his satisfaction on the other forum.


----------



## KingT

Hey there Muff1n,how are you doing mate?

Quick question: what temps are you getting on that V6 with your E8400 @ 4GHz in IBT and P95..?

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
Hello, if anyone can answer my question at http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...ata-ports.html I'd be very thankful.










Welcome aboard Izvire!!!







(assuming you are or you are about to become PRO Turbo mobo owner)

Please check the 1st page of this club to enhance your overclocking experience with the PRO Turbo!









If you have any questions or answers to questions posted here, feel free to make a post.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Hey there Muff1n,how are you doing mate?

Quick question: what temps are you getting on that V6 with your E8400 @ 4GHz in IBT and P95..?

CHEERS..

Thanks for asking...I'm doing fine so far! No bleeding anymore & its been almost a week.









I have the fan controller on my board set for Turbo for the V6GT so it has the highest airflow[2400rpm] when needed. I don't mind a little noise to keep it really cool under full load.







The case fans I control with Speedfan.
So with that said... Idle average is 72-74F (22-23C) & Full Load (linpack) is 118-124F (48-51C.
I've never seen it get above 128 & that was running it on linpack for a half an hour straight with an ambient room temp of 70F.









Unless you have a full sized tower this might not fit into your case with the sidepanel closed.
It didn't on mine LOL! I had to cut my sideport bigger to allow it to stick out about 3/4" as it's 6Â½" [165.1mm] tall!

There was no way I wasn't going to use this new CPU cooler I won & use the Zalman CNPS-9700 instead!


----------



## L36

Reporting in. runs my Q9650 at 4.15 24/7.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L36* 
Reporting in. runs my Q9650 at 4.15 24/7.

Welcome aboard L36!!!









Nice oc you got there with Q9650!









Please refer to the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides!









Feel free to post here!









P.S. Just in case you haven't yet checked, a link to Q9650 Club.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L36* 
Reporting in. runs my Q9650 at 4.15 24/7.

Yeah 460MHz FSB is ABOUT MAX OC on P4Q Pro/Pro TURBO with an C2Q..

I recommend you to run P95 LARGE FFT test for 12h and if you are error free then its stable 4 sure..

If you have done it allready then props for you mate..GREAT OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

hello i want to join.. so i can get help from people with the same motherboard .








and now to the question , why cant i set fsb/ram mhz not linked in enny way ...
i can set ram att set standards i cant just keep it on 800 e,x, if i do and oveclock fsb/prosessor then the value of ram has changed :S and i have to underclock my ram ...
its probbebly a stupid question, but on my old board that was no problem ...
BIG THANKS if someone can help me getting to understand what to do with this...
regards, from kjell..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killakee* 
hello i want to join.. so i can get help from people with the same motherboard .








and now to the question , why cant i set fsb/ram mhz not linked in enny way ...
i can set ram att set standards i cant just keep it on 800 e,x, if i do and oveclock fsb/prosessor then the value of ram has changed :S and i have to underclock my ram ...
its probbebly a stupid question, but on my old board that was no problem ...
BIG THANKS if someone can help me getting to understand what to do with this...
regards, from kjell..

Hey killakee & welcome to the forum!








Sorry, but the P5Q Pro Turbo doesn't have a bios setting to "unlock" the memory from the FSB.








So you have 3 choices...
1. Overclock the memory.
2. Underclock the memory & set tighter timings.
3. Overclock the CPU & set the multi & FSB strap to match the speed of your memory like I did. (Actually I'm 3MHz over 1066)
Click on the *4GHz Overclock Validation* link in sig to see what I mean.

Hope that clarifies things for you...


----------



## killakee

thanks for answer ...








it was not the answer i wanted







but thanks ennyhow...
not i have to get the calculator and do some maths


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah 460MHz FSB is ABOUT MAX OC on P4Q Pro/Pro TURBO with an C2Q..

I recommend you to run P95 LARGE FFT test for 12h and if you are error free then its stable 4 sure..

If you have done it allready then props for you mate..GREAT OC..

CHEERS..


Ran for 24 hours with large FFT, no errors, could of went longer but i had some work that needed to be done. Shame i cant go higher...


----------



## KingT

L36 great job..







(would like to see some screen shots of 24h Large FFT on that OC)









Yeah I went for 459MHz Large FFT stable +12h stable,could have gone for 461-462 but I've settled with what I have..

Shame for ASUS for BIOS cripleing (poor GTL options/memory compatibility) such well built board(s) just to justify overpriceing DLX/Premium models on which they have gone for overkill 16 phase PWM,Dual BIOS and ect.

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Alright, Ive decided to make further modifications to mrosen's BIOS file.
Also, the BIOS editing tool that is posted is good, but mine lets you change presets of the BIOS which the one posted does not...

Here is my tool, much more flexible and give you to set your own failsafe presets in the BIOS, much better if you don't feel like constantly setting the basic presets once you reset the CMOS.

Megaupload


----------



## Erper

ad me plz


----------



## KingT

L36 are you familiar with a AFUDOS version that supports flashing an larger BIOS file (eg. 2MB Deluxe or Premium BIOS on Pro/Pro Turbo mobos who have 1MB BIOS file..)

I've tried ES versions of AFUDOS (v.236ES & v.229ES) that I have used for flashing Pro TURBO BIOS on plain Pro modell using command >>afudos /iBIOSname.rom /n /pbnc << but they don't support flashing a larger file..

It worked like a charm(only Firewire didn't work due incorrect IRQ assigned trough TURBO BIOS --- should be value 5) but ROCK SOLID and OC was the same ..

If you are aware of bios flshing utility that allowes to flash a larger BIOS file and works with AMI bios let me know..

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


L36 are you familiar with a AFUDOS version that supports flashing an larger BIOS file (eg. 2MB Deluxe or Premium BIOS on Pro/Pro Turbo mobos who have 1MB BIOS file..)

I've tried ES versions of AFUDOS (v.236ES & v.229ES) that I have used for flashing Pro TURBO BIOS on plain Pro modell using command >>afudos /iBIOSname.rom /n /pbnc << but they don't support flashing a larger file..

It worked like a charm(only Firewire didn't work due incorrect IRQ assigned trough TURBO BIOS --- should be value 5) but ROCK SOLID and OC was the same ..

If you are aware of bios flshing utility that allowes to flash a larger BIOS file and works with AMI bios let me know..

CHEERS..


I might be onto something, however; what is the ROM size of the chip on P5Q Pros and Turbos?
If its more 2MB+, i think its possible.


----------



## KingT

Pro & Pro TURBOS have smaller 1MB BIOS file AND HAVE 8MB BIOS CHIPS but if you try to flash a 2MB BIOS file from Delux/Premium you get error message "Size if BIOS file doesn't match"

So my question is: IS THERE AN AFUDOS VERSION WHICH SUPPORTS FLASHING DIFFERENT SIZES OF BIOS FILES OR IF THERE IS SOME KIND OF COMMAND TO ADD TO FORCE FLASH A DIFFERNT SIZED BIOS FILE???

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Pro & Pro TURBOS have smaller 1MB BIOS file AND HAVE 8MB BIOS CHIPS but if you try to flash a 2MB BIOS file from Delux/Premium you get error message "Size if BIOS file doesn't match"

So my question is: IS THERE AN AFUDOS VERSION WHICH SUPPORTS FLASHING DIFFERENT SIZES OF BIOS FILES OR IF THERE IS SOME KIND OF COMMAND TO ADD TO FORCE FLASH A DIFFERNT SIZED BIOS FILE???

CHEERS..


I understood what you wanted to know the first time. Problem is, is the physical chip on the mobo itself can hold more than 1MB. If the chip itself only 1MB, then it would be impossible to flash a bigger file.
Il look into this.


----------



## KingT

It's a 8Mb EPROM chip so in theory it should be possible..

But flash utility doesn't allowe it..

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

My current priority is to turn those 2 SATA ports used for drive expert into 2 regular SATA ports.


----------



## liskawc

not really competent when it comes to bios coding, but if you guys need any help with modding a bios so we could per say change GTL values ... i ll do what i can. just saying it


----------



## KingT

Yeah that would've been usefull but who is competent to do it?

I would say that over 450MHz FSB on C2Q and @ around 1.3V FSB or more for attempt on stability in P95 Large FFT we would need a lower GTL settings eg. 0.55x,0.58x & 0.60x.

But that would've been usefull only on 1.30-1.36V FSB in my expirience..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

changing to allow gtl settings probably would not be that difficult (copy pasting the source code of some p5q deluxe would be a start i assume) although the problem is in testing not in writing. Im not sure how these 2 boards differ in their bioses and/or components and would need to be quite careful. Might even be someone could blow their MB up with such a bios.

as im a lazy person, do you by any chance have the p5q deluxe bios?


----------



## KingT

But I think that main problem is how to find exact code in bios that determines CPU GTL values and copy them over current values in Pro/Pro TURBO BIOS..


----------



## liskawc

yup, that might be "the fun" part


----------



## KingT

I think it's a faster & cheaper way to buy a pre flashed BIOS chip from P5Q Deluxe/Premium and just insert it into socket..

Power up and see what will happen..

It's either gonna POST or it won't..

CHEERS..


----------



## The Floyd Effect

Hey guys, I'm fairly new to overclocking and I'm having trouble getting my Q9550 past 3.4

Heres what i've been using:

CPU ratio setting 8.5
FSB frequency400
PCI-E frequency100
FSB strap to north bridge 400
DRAM frequency 800
DRAM timing controlAuto
DRAM static read control disabled
DRAM read training disabled
mem oc charger enabled
AI clock twisterauto
AI transaction boosterauto
CPU voltage1.3625
CPU GTL Reference 0.63
CPU PLL voltageAuto
FSB termination voltage1.26
DRAM voltage2.1
North Bridge voltage1.32
South bridge voltageauto
PCI-E sata voltage auto
loadline calibration enabled
CPU spread spectrumdisabled
PCI-E spread spectrumdisabled
CPU clock skewauto

When I try to bring it to 3.6 my system always crashes on startup. I tried using 8.5*425 and 8*450 neither of them work.









Any suggestions?


----------



## The Floyd Effect

just found the guide for over clocking it on the first page, got it to boot at 3.8









Just gotta work on getting my temps down now.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killakee* 
hello i want to join.. so i can get help from people with the same motherboard .








and now to the question , why cant i set fsb/ram mhz not linked in enny way ...
i can set ram att set standards i cant just keep it on 800 e,x, if i do and oveclock fsb/prosessor then the value of ram has changed :S and i have to underclock my ram ...
its probbebly a stupid question, but on my old board that was no problem ...
BIG THANKS if someone can help me getting to understand what to do with this...
regards, from kjell..

Welcome aboard killakee!!!









It's better for overclocking when you set CPU and DRAM at a 1 to 1 ratio (e.g. FSB freq 100MHz vs DRAM freq 200MHz). Easier to attain stability.









Rated FSB on RAMs are not always stably attainable (due to compatibility)

Do check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Erper* 
ad me plz

Welcome aboard Erper!!!







You're in!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Floyd Effect* 
just found the guide for over clocking it on the first page, got it to boot at 3.8









Just gotta work on getting my temps down now.

Welcome aboard The Floyd Effect!!!









I'm glad that the resource on the 1st page had shown you with solution!!!









Mind posting your current BIOS values?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


My current priority is to turn those 2 SATA ports used for drive expert into 2 regular SATA ports.


Hi L36, would setting it to "normal mode" in the BIOS help?









Remember to backup beforehand.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Alright, Ive decided to make further modifications to mrosen's BIOS file.
Also, the BIOS editing tool that is posted is good, but mine lets you change presets of the BIOS which the one posted does not...

Here is my tool, much more flexible and give you to set your own failsafe presets in the BIOS, much better if you don't feel like constantly setting the basic presets once you reset the CMOS.

Megaupload


L36, thanks for providing your file. Mind if I post it on the front page in future?


----------



## The Floyd Effect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome aboard The Floyd Effect!!!









I'm glad that the resource on the 1st page had shown you with solution!!!









Mind posting your current BIOS values?


Thanks, this guide has been very helpful.









here are my updated settings which have been running stable at 3.8 for about 3 hours now on prime 95

CPU ratio - 8.5
FSB frequency - 448
PCIE frequency - 100
FSB strap to NB - auto
DRAm frequency - auto
DRAM timing - auto

DRAM static read control - auto
DRAM read training - auto
MEM OC charger - autp
AI Clock twister - auto
AI transaction booster - auto

CPU voltage - 1.29375 (1.288 in CPUZ under full load)
CPU GTL Reference - auto
CPU PLL voltage - 1.6
FSB termination voltage - 1.32
DRAM voltage - 2.1
Northbridge Voltage - 1.4
PCIE sata voltage - auto

Load line calibration - enabled
CPU spread spectrum - disabled
PCIE spread spectrum - disabled
CPU clock skew - auto
MB clock skew - auto

my temps maxed out at 76 71 69 66

I definitely got to reapply my thermal paste since my first core is significantly higher then the rest.


----------



## KingT

@ THE FLOYD EFECT

Try these settings:

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10 (if unstable enter diff value)
8.5 CPU multi

Vcore=1.300V (or what Chip needs to hit 3.85GHz,shouldn't need more,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.26V
DRAM voltage=2.1V (or what memory requires)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V

CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5

1.First test your RAM with memtest v.4.0 run 4 instances with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..untill it reaches @ least 100% of testing

2.Test it with Intel Burn Test 20 RUNS with MAX RAM available for test.(For setting enough Vcore for that OC,if you fail just add more Vcore)

3.Then if you pass IBT test it with at least 6h of Preime95 Large FFT test (I prefer 12h testing).

4.If you pass all tests then you're ROCK SOLID..









Try to keep your core temperatures under 75C under load in any of stress tests..

Running RAM @ 900MHz will help your system's stability and easier OC as you will not benefit much from running RAM @ higher speeds..

I run my RAM @ 918MHz (459MHz FSB) and this is my memory bandwith in Everest:

read: 8400MB/s
write: 9700MB/s
copy: 9400MB/s
Latency:62ns

Try to run this benchmark and rate your memory bandwidth and you'll see that there is not much difference between 918MHz & 1066MHz at these high FSB OCing..

BUT IF YOU'RE STABLE WITH RAM @ HIGHER SPEEDS (IF YOU PASS MEMTEST) THEN JUST KEEP IT THAT WAY..

Good Luck

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


L36, thanks for providing your file. Mind if I post it on the front page in future?


Sure, go ahead.

Also, what CPU GTL you guys recommend and use. What is safe?


----------



## liskawc

GTL is annoying on this board as you can only set one value, and for better overclocking you would requre 2 values. Personally im sitting on auto == 0.615 which is more or less the same as 0.61. (imho)


----------



## KingT

I've never heard of SAFE range of CPU GTL voltage only of sweetspot for it that makes your high FSB OC stable in P95 LARGE FFT test..

CPU GTL voltage in BIOS of these ASUS boards are in fact a multiplier of FSB voltage..

Intel states for 45nm CPU-s default GTL voltage is 0.67x 1.10V FSBvoltage = 0.737V..

So if you change FSB voltage you automaticaly change actual GTL voltage..

That's why you have to change CPU GTL multi @ high FSB OCing as you start to add FSB voltage..

So for an eg. If you use FSB voltage 1.20V you should use 0.61X CPU GTL multi to be close to Intel default GTL voltage of 0.737V (1.20 x 0,61 = 0.737V)

Due lack of proper CPU GTL options in BIOS on P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO mobos (only three options same for all 4 cores) users are limited when OCing C2Q as those chips are really dependent on proper GTL voltage when pushed @ high FSB freq..

High end mobos have a whole range of CPU GTL multis or the GTL voltage is being set like Vcore (0.00xxxV) above default 0.737V and they can be set independently for each pair of cores..

I hope that I've explained the real situation with GTL voltage..

CHEERS..


----------



## The Floyd Effect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ THE FLOYD EFECT

Try these settings:

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10 (if unstable enter diff value)
8.5 CPU multi

Vcore=1.300V (or what Chip needs to hit 3.85GHz,shouldn't need more,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.26V
DRAM voltage=2.1V (or what memory requires)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V

CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5

1.First test your RAM with memtest v.4.0 run 4 instances with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..untill it reaches @ least 100% of testing

2.Test it with Intel Burn Test 20 RUNS with MAX RAM available for test.(For setting enough Vcore for that OC,if you fail just add more Vcore)

3.Then if you pass IBT test it with at least 6h of Preime95 Large FFT test (I prefer 12h testing).

4.If you pass all tests then you're ROCK SOLID..









Try to keep your core temperatures under 75C under load in any of stress tests..

Running RAM @ 900MHz will help your system's stability and easier OC as you will not benefit much from running RAM @ higher speeds..

I run my RAM @ 918MHz (459MHz FSB) and this is my memory bandwith in Everest:

read: 8400MB/s
write: 9700MB/s
copy: 9400MB/s
Latency:62ns

Try to run this benchmark and rate your memory bandwidth and you'll see that there is not much difference between 918MHz & 1066MHz at these high FSB OCing..

BUT IF YOU'RE STABLE WITH RAM @ HIGHER SPEEDS (IF YOU PASS MEMTEST) THEN JUST KEEP IT THAT WAY..

Good Luck

CHEERS..



I applied those settings and ran intel burn test and it passed. One thing I noticed was it only brought my highest core to 72C and the others in the mid 60's while prime 95 brought my highest core to 75C and 1 or 2C higher on each of the other cores.


----------



## KingT

What Vcore are you using and What's CPU OC exactly?

How come IBT gives you lower temps than P95 as on my rig IBT runs 7C hotter than P95..

Maybe your Cooler is not being seated properly or Thermal paste is not being properly applied?

Your A900 case should have enough airflow..

My IBT temps are 70/68/70/70C (20 runs) & P95 63/60/62/62C with Cooler Master Hyper 212 rev.1. and 2000rpm fan on it..

But those temps are OK for testing as you'll never hit such temps in every day usage..

Test RAM with memtest like I've told you and if you pass then run P95 LARGE FFT test for @ least 6h..

CHEERS..


----------



## RichieCropper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
@ THE FLOYD EFECT

Try these settings:

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10 (if unstable enter diff value)
8.5 CPU multi

Vcore=1.300V (or what Chip needs to hit 3.85GHz,shouldn't need more,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.26V
DRAM voltage=2.1V (or what memory requires)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V

CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5

1.First test your RAM with memtest v.4.0 run 4 instances with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..untill it reaches @ least 100% of testing

2.Test it with Intel Burn Test 20 RUNS with MAX RAM available for test.(For setting enough Vcore for that OC,if you fail just add more Vcore)

3.Then if you pass IBT test it with at least 6h of Preime95 Large FFT test (I prefer 12h testing).

4.If you pass all tests then you're ROCK SOLID..









Try to keep your core temperatures under 75C under load in any of stress tests..

Running RAM @ 900MHz will help your system's stability and easier OC as you will not benefit much from running RAM @ higher speeds..

I run my RAM @ 918MHz (459MHz FSB) and this is my memory bandwith in Everest:

read: 8400MB/s
write: 9700MB/s
copy: 9400MB/s
Latency:62ns

Try to run this benchmark and rate your memory bandwidth and you'll see that there is not much difference between 918MHz & 1066MHz at these high FSB OCing..

BUT IF YOU'RE STABLE WITH RAM @ HIGHER SPEEDS (IF YOU PASS MEMTEST) THEN JUST KEEP IT THAT WAY..

Good Luck

CHEERS..

Worked for my Q6600 G0. With the vCore @ 1.54 I got up to 100C during IBT 20 passes, but I dropped my vCore down to 1.5 right now going to keep dropping it down to try and tune it in more, to keep the heat down. Should it be getting that hot? I know the Q6600 65nm chips are hot and have a TJMax or 100C but I didn't think it would get that hot. I have an Artic Freezer Pro 7 should I get a new heatsink or just re apply thermal paste?


----------



## KingT

*@RichieCropper*

Q6600 G0 TjMAX Thread Check it out

They say it's a *90C Tjmax for Q6600 G0*..

Have you used 1.4V FSB,1.3V NB,0.61x CPU GTL and Ai Trans. Booster = AUTO and FSB=400MHz & [email protected] 800MHz with those above settings as they have been previously posted for Q9550..

Your Core temps* shouldn't go over 70C* so you're* running TOOO HOT!!!!*

You'll have to use *BETTER COOLING* on Q6600..to keep that OC otherwise *YOU'RE IN RISK OF KILLING YOUR CPU!!!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## RichieCropper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*@RichieCropper*

Q6600 G0 TjMAX Thread Check it out

They say it's a *90C Tjmax for Q6600 G0*..

Have you used 1.4V FSB,1.3V NB,0.61x CPU GTL and Ai Trans. Booster = AUTO and FSB=400MHz & [email protected] 800MHz with those above settings as they have been previously posted for Q9550..

Your Core temps* shouldn't go over 70C* so you're* running TOOO HOT!!!!*

You'll have to use *BETTER COOLING* on Q6600..to keep that OC otherwise *YOU'RE IN RISK OF KILLING YOUR CPU!!!!*

CHEERS..


Changed and checked those settings in bios, finally got my vCore tuned in @ 1.4825v ran IBT and got to 94/94/90/90 again on my cores after 20 passes. I am going to order later today probably a Coolermaster Hyper +212 and some Artic 5 paste maybe that will help the temps in on the CPU.


----------



## KingT

Maybe it will but Those Q6600 are real HEATERS... so I'm not sure if CM Hyper 212+ will be able to cope with it..

Try to start a thread about it in Cooling section to find out whot others OCN members think about your Q6600 heat issue..

Maybe you will have to back down your OC to 400MHz FSB x8 multi to lower Vcore & temps..

*Run P95 LARGE FFT for 6h or more (12h) with 6x CPU multi & lower Vcore to find out if your FSB OC is stable (are you running sufficient NB & FSB voltage)*

*If you pass error free* then look for a better Cooling for 400 x 9 = 3.6GHz OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RichieCropper*


Changed and checked those settings in bios, finally got my vCore tuned in @ 1.4825v ran IBT and got to 94/94/90/90 again on my cores after 20 passes. I am going to order later today probably a Coolermaster Hyper +212 and some Artic 5 paste maybe that will help the temps in on the CPU.


Welcome aboard RichieCropper!!!









Feel free to check the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides, to enhance your overclocking experience with the PRO Turbo!









There's an owners club for the Cooler Master Hyper 212+ (I bought it too)







, I'm not sure if Arctic Silver 5 is ideal to use...









btw, check out thermal paste application methods page GOOD STUFF!









P.S. IC Diamond 7 should be a better choice over AS5...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rgwoods*


hi there,

I've a problem with my memory, I recently find out that my memory isn't on QVList (QVlist from the link here on this forum) but, there is a version similar, I guess. mine is, Gskill F2-Pc8500 *BPQ*, on QVL only find *BPK*.

Is there anyone who as this ram? That can run it at 1066mhz without problems??

I set it manually the timings and frequency, but when I remove my power cord after shutdown, the pc wont start properly and I get a OC failed error.

I did find out that in Gskill site, at the description of my memory *BPQ* it support this motherboad, i'm confused..

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=74

Thanks in advance!


Welcome aboard rgwoods!!!









For incompatible RAMs, try set to use a bit more voltage and looser timings in the BIOS, and see if it helps. This is a general method for stabilizing OC'ed RAMs.









Feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for assistance, and post any of your questions here with regards to the P5Q PRO Turbo!









P.S. Please excuse for the belated welcome...


----------



## KingT

As I've posted earlier rgwoods's RAM is fine he had problem with C.P.R. kicking in when he would power down and reboot..

He eventually fixed that with rolling back on 401 BIOS..

CHEERS..


----------



## someone153

Hey guys! I'd like to join! I have a pro turbo. And I also have a question.

Have any of been able to get 500 FSB or 5 GHz bootable? Right now I literally slam into a wall right there. If I drop my multi to 8, I can boot at 520 FSB, but I can not boot at 500 with a multi of 10. I think it's this boards awesome ability to adjust GTLs....


----------



## KingT

Welcome *someone153*..

Yeah CPU GTL on this board doesn't play much of a role with C2D..

If you were running a Quad you would not be singing that happy song..

I had ran my E6750 @ 533MHz FSB x7 multi ROCK SOLID (couldn't go higher due RAM limitation back in 2008 with Apacer 800MHz 2x1GB sticks..)

Maybe it's a same story with that E8600 & Q6600 as the Quad didn't like 9 multi (only x8 multi) when OC'd with high FSB..

In my book it;s a better combination w/ x8 multi & 520..

But if you're going for 5GHz+ (500MHz FSB X 10) on that chip just to set score maybe you're running into a wall of that chip and *you need to use some serious Vcore for more MHz..
*

*I'd say try something like theese settings:*

STRAP=333 (RAM:FSB=1:1)
PCIE=101 -103
GTL=x0.61
PLL=1.60 - *1.70max*
FSB= 1.34 -1.38
NB=1.4 to 1.5V range (*only for booting & validation*)
Vcore = As you need

Set multi at lowest value (I think it's 6) an see If you boot up properly and if it's a minimum stable..

*When you decide that you're stable @ certain settings and 6x multi then just upp Vcore and multi @ 10..
*
*If it fails* then *just up the Vcore again* untill it boots up..

*NOTE: You'll probably need a SERIOUS Vcore for 5GHz and a SERIOUS COOLING IS A MUST!!!!*

Try those settings maybe they'll work out for you..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## someone153

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Welcome* someone153*..

Yeah CPU GTL on this board doesn't play much of a role with C2D..

If you were running a Quad you would not be singing that happy song..

I had ran my E6750 @ 533MHz FSB x7 multi ROCK SOLID (couldn't go higher due RAM limitation back in 2008 with Apacer 800MHz 2x1GB sticks..)

Maybe it's a same story with that E8600 & Q6600 as the Quad didn't like 9 multi (only x8 multi) when OC'd with high FSB..

In my book it;s a better combination w/ x8 multi & 520..

But if you're going for 5GHz+ (500MHz FSB X 10) on that chip just to set score maybe you're running into a wall of that chip and *you need to use some serious Vcore for more MHz..
*

*I'd say try something like theese settings:*

STRAP=333 (RAM:FSB=1:1)
PCIE=101 -103
GTL=x0.61
PLL=1.60 - *1.70max*
FSB= 1.34 -1.38
NB=1.4 to 1.5V range (*only for booting & validation*)
Vcore = As you need

Set multi at lowest value (I think it's 6) an see If you boot up properly and if it's a minimum stable..

*When you decide that you're stable @ certain settings and 6x multi then just upp Vcore and multi @ 10..
*
*If it fails* then *just up the Vcore again* untill it boots up..

*NOTE: You'll probably need a SERIOUS Vcore for 5GHz and a SERIOUS COOLING IS A MUST!!!!*

Try those settings maybe they'll work out for you..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


I'll keep this in mind. I am going to attempt to cool this chip down tonight. I have a cooler full of ice, not dice, to put my rad in. Plus the ambient temp will be below 10C later on tonight. This should be fun! haha


----------



## KingT

GOOD LUCK..

Jus like I've said earlier there is no reason for you not too boot with 500 MHz FSB x10 multi* beside Vcore issue* as you've allready succesfully booted with 520MHz x 8multi..

Just use those settings for 520 mhz and set FSB @ 500MHz x10 multi and up Vcore untill it boots up..

Yeah youll need as much cooling power as you can get for 5GHz..

Report how it went.. I wanna see that 5GHz validation and you @ 5GHz club representing P5Q owners









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *someone153* 
Hey guys! I'd like to join! I have a pro turbo. And I also have a question.

Have any of been able to get 500 FSB or 5 GHz bootable? Right now I literally slam into a wall right there. If I drop my multi to 8, I can boot at 520 FSB, but I can not boot at 500 with a multi of 10. I think it's this boards awesome ability to adjust GTLs....

Welcome aboard someone153!!!









With my E5200 R0, I haven't yet got it to run pass 460 FSB (check my oc validation below)...

I believe I need to test some more once I have a chance to...









Feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides, to further enhance your overclocking experience with the P5Q PRO Turbo!









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S. Got the mobo back from RMA recently, wonder if I should wipe off the existing Shin Etsu, and apply IC Diamond 7 on the E5200 or onto the H50 or onto the Hyper 212+... or should I just leave it as is and tighten the H50 back onto the E5200 w/o applying new TIM...


----------



## KingT

Allways apply new TIM to avoid dust particles being stuck over time on old one..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Allways apply new TIM to avoid dust particles being stuck over time on old one..

CHEERS..

Well, I guess I'll miss that Shin Etsu, and hopefully the IC Diamond 7 I bought earlier this September will get my E5200 to run at lower temps...


----------



## KingT

So how does your H212+ perform in compare to H50?

Is H50 really worth the money as I'v read som reports of not having enough cooling power,well as much as people expected..

Check on CPU page how looks like someone153's slush box setup w/ E8600 & TURBO in quest for 5GHz+...

CHEERS..


----------



## zhylun

Just popped in a P5Q Pro I got from a friend. So far this board is awesome, it put my Q6600 to 3.2 (400x8) @ 1.3v first boot. I'm going to be pushing for 3.4-3.6, but haven't had time to fiddle with settings yet.







From what I've seen, though, I expect good results.


----------



## KingT

@ *zhylun*

Welcome..

Try these settings:

FSB freq = 400MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=800Mhz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=AUTO
*6x CPU multi*

Vcore=x.xxV (or what Chip needs to hit 3.6GHz,add a bit if you crash) but *for now STOCK Vcore*
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.60
FSB voltage=1.36V
DRAM voltage=x.xxV (or what memory requires)
NBv=1.30V (doesn't need that much as 1.3V would be enough for 450MHz FSB)
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V

CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
*Load Line Calibration=ENABLED
*

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 6 to test it first without some serious Vcore adding..

*1.*First test your RAM with memtest v.4.0 run 4 instances with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..untill it reaches @ least 100% of testing

*2.*Then test it with at least 6h of Preime95 Large FFT test (I prefer 12h testing).

*3.**SET MULTI @ 9 & upp Vcore to 1.35V* &Test it with Intel Burn Test 20 RUNS with MAX RAM available for test.(For setting enough Vcore for that OC,if you fail just add more Vcore)..

*4.*If you pass all tests then you're ROCK SOLID..

Try to keep your core temperatures under 70C under load in any of stress tests..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhylun*


Just popped in a P5Q Pro I got from a friend. So far this board is awesome, it put my Q6600 to 3.2 (400x8) @ 1.3v first boot. I'm going to be pushing for 3.4-3.6, but haven't had time to fiddle with settings yet.







From what I've seen, though, I expect good results.


Welcome aboard zhylun!!!









Feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides to further enhance your overclocking experience!!!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## MUff1N

OK, here's the question guys...
Using the P5Q Pro Turbo I want to know if I can use a
GTX 470 video card as the main rendering card & use the replaced 8800GTS for dedicated PhysX on this board?

I'm going to be upgrading my ole 8800GTS with the GTX 470 & would like to use the 8800GTS for dedicated PhysX if possible.

Can't seem to find a definitive answer to this on the net...









Edit: I just found the answer to this question on Overclock.net in PhysX FAQ! LOL
I should have looked here to begin with...so, for those of you with this board & have this same question here is the answer!

*My motherboard is an Intel/AMD board and does not support SLI & is not an nForce-based chipset. 
Can I run a PhysX card?*

Yes, you can. Unlike SLI, Nvidia does not require you to have an nForce-based motherboard to utilize PhysX support on a dedicated card. Any motherboard with multiple PCI-express slots can use a GPU for dedicated PhysX work.


----------



## someone153

Goal = Achieved! 5.13 GHz!

Here is the link to the thread if any of you want to check it out: Click

These P5Q PRO Turbos are great boards. I just need more cooling for the CPU.

EDIT: Holy crap! This board can hit 600 FSB! I'll post more in the morning!


----------



## maxextz

word around the camp fire is the nvidea chipsets are well a little crap.


----------



## L36

This board drives me mad... I actually have to set NB voltage at 1.10V to have it stable. Keep in mind, i got all 4 DIMMs full and RAM is OCED by 131mhz over stock.

I think the reason we have 460FSB wall of this board with quads is because of heat issue on P45. Since the heatsink is joined with one heatsink on the mosfets, the mosfets run hotter so they transfer some of that heat on P45, causing instability. I might mod the board and add an aftermarket cooler just for the chipset or add a little fan on the chipset heatsink and see how well it goes.

Anyway, here is 4.185Ghz stable for an hour and 10+mins and counting...


----------



## KingT

@ *L36*

Is that Small FFT or a BLEND test?

Due lack of proper CPU GTL voltage settings in BIOS P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO boards are limited to ~460MHz FSB with a C2Q as user is unable to tune GTL voltage for exact core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT /BLEND test..

*Run P95 LARGE FFT test for 12h and if you pass then you're ROCK SOLID..*

P.S: Try another BIOS ver. maybe it's a bug becouse there's no way that 1.10V vNB is sufficient for 460MHZ FSB w/ C2Q..

Try this modded ver by rgwoods with the latest JMicron and Intel Raid,P6 micro & memory tables..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *someone153* 
Goal = Achieved! 5.13 GHz!

Here is the link to the thread if any of you want to check it out: Click

These P5Q PRO Turbos are great boards. I just need more cooling for the CPU.

EDIT: Holy crap! This board can hit 600 FSB! I'll post more in the morning!

SO AMAZING!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *someone153*


Goal = Achieved! 5.13 GHz!

Here is the link to the thread if any of you want to check it out: Click

These P5Q PRO Turbos are great boards. I just need more cooling for the CPU.

EDIT: Holy crap! This board can hit 600 FSB! I'll post more in the morning!


You have reassured my choice for the P5Q PRO Turbo is no where a mistake.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *L36*

Is that Small FFT or a BLEND test?

Due lack of proper CPU GTL voltage settings in BIOS P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO boards are limited to ~460MHz FSB with a C2Q as user is unable to tune GTL voltage for exact core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT /BLEND test..

*Run P95 LARGE FFT test for 12h and if you pass then you're ROCK SOLID..*

P.S: Try another BIOS ver. maybe it's a bug becouse there's no way that 1.10V vNB is sufficient for 460MHZ FSB w/ C2Q..

Try this modded ver by rgwoods with the latest JMicron and Intel Raid,P6 micro & memory tables..

CHEERS..


I only test with large FFT.


----------



## KingT

Good choice as P95 Large FFT will show you if your current FSB freq is stable..

I wasn't sure what test that was as I'm still sitting @ P95 v.25.8 build 5 and it differs a bit from your vers..(still get's the job done







)

Congratz *L36* GREAT OC..

You could try out that BIOS from that download link as it could fix your vNB issue..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ 471MHz FSB the best I can do is an 1h 45min in P95 Large FFT and then one of my workers errors..

If my OC doesn't pass @ least 12h of each test in P95 then I don't consider that OC STABLE ENOUGH for me..

But that's my policy..

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Ive tried one of the other BIOSes. They actually are worse for me, i cant even hold 455FSB with any.


----------



## KingT

What's your curent BIOS version..

Have you tried THIS ONE that I've posted earlier today..

It's an 0602 with the latest JMicron & Raid drivers & P6 micro and memory tables..

Try it out maybe it will fix your vNB bug..

CHEERS..


----------



## L36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
What's your curent BIOS version..

Have you tried THIS ONE that I've posted earlier today..

It's an 0602 with the latest JMicron & Raid drivers & P6 micro and memory tables..

Try it out maybe it will fix your vNB bug..

CHEERS..

Tried all of them, including the one you provided.
They worsen my stability...
I have 602 BIOS, the official one.


----------



## KingT

Then roll with it m8..

CHEERS..


----------



## Pir

Seems like a good time to join this club. It has been a great source of knowledge and helped my fine-tune my oc.

Started from scratch and right now i'm @ 3.7 occt stable for one hour.

Link to validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507879


----------



## KingT

Welcome *Pir*..

What are your settings?Maybe we can help you go even further than 3.7GHz..

What BIOS version and RAM are you using?

CHEERS..


----------



## Pir

Running original bios 2102, Memory 4x1 gb Geil ultra low latency. Original timing 4-4-4-12.
Currently running 5-5-5-15

Kept most settings like mentioned in various guides. Vcore is set to 1.32 memory to 2.1


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
*Vcore is set to 3.2*, memory to 2.1

What you mean by Vcore 3.2..

Please list your complete voltages and stock RAM freq..What is RAM freq. when OC'd,what strap are you using etc..

CHEERS..


----------



## Pir

3.2 was a typo









already changed it. Will list all settings in a minute, for now i'll post a snapshot of my cpu-z.










My settings are:

FSB Frequency 475
Cpu ratio setting 8.0
PCIE Frequency 100
FSB Strap Auto
Dram Frequency 951 (original is 800)

Memory: 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3
Rest left on auto
Dram Static Read control Auto
Dram Read Training Disabled
Mem OC Charger Disabled
AI Clock Twister Auto
AI Transaction booster Auto

CPU voltage 1.32500
GTL reference auto
PLL Voltage auto
FSB Term.voltage auto
Dram voltage 2.10
NB voltage 1.26
SB voltage auto
s-ata voltage auto

LLC enabled
cpu spread spectrum disabled
pcie spread spectrum disabled
cpu clock stew normal
nb clock stew normal
cpu Margin Enhancement Performance Mode


----------



## KingT

Edit following settings:

Dram Static Read control = DISABLED
Dram Read Training Disabled
Mem OC Charger ENABLE
AI Clock Twister MANUAL
Performance level = 10

GTL reference = 0.65x
PLL Voltage = 1.54
FSB Term.voltage = 1.26V
Dram voltage 2.10
NB voltage 1.30
SB voltage = 1.10
s-ata voltage = 1.50

LLC enabled
cpu spread spectrum disabled
pcie spread spectrum disabled
cpu clock skew = AUTO
nb clock skew = AUTO

Disable all options in CPU Configuration meni and set CPU MULTI to 8.

Everything else looks good..

With these settings go for 500MHz FSB it should do it without any problems.
First drop CPU multi to 6x and upp FSB to 500MHz and see if it boots..

If it does and proves stable (run IBT 20runs or P95 LARGE FFT 1h) then go back to BIOS and up your CPU MULTI to 8x and add Vcore enaugh to make it stable for 4GHz..

When you do that test it with Intel Burn Test 20runs with RAM set @ max in that test and if you pass then it's done..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Pir

Thanks for the tips, Will give it a go tomorrow because i want some time to stress test properly


----------



## KingT

Man you should hit 4GHz on that chip easy as I've managed to hit 4GHz on my old E6750 back in 2008 without any problems and topped out @533MHz FSB due RAM limit (couldn't go higher tan 1066MHz on my old 800MHz Apacer)..

When you're done with your OC then test it with P95 LARGE FFT test for @ least 6h (I prefer 12h) and if you pass then you're set..

Also test your memory when OC;d @ 500MHz FSB (RAM @ 1000MHz) and with multi @ 6 to make sure that it plays along nicely..
Use memtest Win version 4.0 and run four instances w/ 850MB of dedicated RAM for each and test untill they reach @ least 100% each..

Then upp Vcore and CPU MULTI to 8x and test with IBT 20runs and P95 LARGE FFT 6 - 12h..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS


----------



## liskawc

just a comment, if you are gonna push yellow voltages (over 1.3v i believe) on the NB id suggest removing the ASUS sticker on it (not sure if the pro has the sticker, but if it does remove it, it helps with the temps). also you might consider mounting a 40mm on that NB heatsink.


----------



## Pir

Going from 2.66 Ghz to 4Ghz on air...... Sounds like pure win to me.









edit. There is no sticker on my nb cooler fortunately. Temp on the nb is 26c under full load with 1.26v


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


just a comment, if you are gonna push yellow voltages (over 1.3v i believe) on the NB id suggest removing the ASUS sticker on it (not sure if the pro has the sticker, but if it does remove it, it helps with the temps). also you might consider mounting a 40mm on that NB heatsink.


No need for that as I run Quad(which stresses NB harder than Dual) and vNB = 1.30V and temp of NB never touches 40C on highest loads..

Pro doesn't have any sticker on NB..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

the no sticker on NB, thats great. also temps will become an issue when you are up at 1.32, maybe 1.34 (at least thats where i started to get problems)

also what are you using to check the NB temp?


----------



## Pir

Using Asus Probe. Temps seems consistant with the readings in the bios.
Right now i'm not worried about my temps, core tops 51 degrees under full load after an hour of testing.


----------



## liskawc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No need for that as I run Quad(which stresses NB harder than Dual) and vNB = 1.30V and temp of NB never touches 40C on highest loads..


500fsb and 1.3v on NB was not stable for me (with 6x multi and vtt between 1.26 and 1.34)

might have a question for you there KingT: if you run HW monitor, and start priming large FFTs, does the circled value on the pic drop for you?


----------



## KingT

NB temp depends on your case airflow..

Right now with my HAF932 my idle NB temp is 32C and full load is 36C..

But with my old midtower case (even modded w/ 2 x 120mm /1200rpm and 1x 92mm /1800rpm) my NB load temp was 45C..

I use Everest (MB temp = NB temp) or HWmonitor (Sys Temp = NB temp)..

With C2D you'll not probably experience NB overheating (if your NB heatsink is installed properly)

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


Might have a question for you there KingT: if you run HW monitor, and start priming large FFTs, does the circled value on the pic drop for you?


No my VIN6 value actually raises from 1.55V to 1.59V..

Don't know what that VIN 6 value stands for..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


N HWmonitor (Sys Temp = NB temp)..


how sure are you on that? because for me that temp doesnt even rise for 5C when large fft testing (the auxtin does however)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


how sure are you on that? because for me that temp doesnt even rise for 5C when large fft testing (the auxtin does however)


Yeah me too but when I run some game (eg. Crysis) then it raises much more than in P95..

My AUX temp is @ 5 - 6C and I don't know for what it stands for..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

oh well i guess finding out what that vin6 voltage is, is going to have to wait


----------



## KingT

I don't care about voltage readings in HW,honestly I haven't been using HW for a year LoL..

It's odd that you haven't been able to hit 500MHz FSB with E8400 becouse I've hit 550MHz FSB easily two years ago with my Pro & E8400 + Kingston HyperX 2x1GB 1150MHz RAM..

Even *someone153* hit 615MHz FSB on TURBO+ E8600 and quality RAM on H50 in slush box..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

i can boot up to fsb 510 ok, but getting it prime stable for more than 2 hrs is my problem. if its not stable its not an overclock imo


----------



## KingT

NB voltage @ 1.36V just to make sure that it is not an issue..
RAM voltage to 2.1V
PLL=1.54
GTL=0.63
vFSB=1.30V

and test it.. If it fails then try upping vFSB by 0,02V and test it again.

If it fails again then try CPU GTL = 0.61x ang vFSB=1.34V and test it again..
Play around with vFSB as it will make you errors in P95 LARGE FFT if it's set too high or if it's too low..

All testing with CPU MULTI @ 6x..

You might wanna test RAM (500MHz FSB, RAM @ 1000MHz)with memtest to make sure it plays along..

CHEERS..


----------



## ramenbuoy

This thread is a great source of information regarding my p5q pro turbo. Thanks guys <3


----------



## liskawc

will give that a shot KingT, thanks (havent really tried with lower vtts yet







) will post when i got some results


----------



## KingT

Also play with CPU GTL voltage as it is defined by vFSB (vFSB x GTL multi eg 0.65 = actuall GTL voltage) and it is very important for high FSB OCing (P95 stabilizing)

Default GTL voltage for 45nm Intel CPU is 1.1V FSB x 0.67 CPU GTL =0.737V and ideal is to stay close to that 0,737V by using GTL multis when upping vFSB (eg. 1.14V x 0.65 or 1.20V FSB x 0.61 = 0.737V)

*Sometimes CPU likes a slight overshoot in actuall CPU GTL voltage (more than default 0.737V) usually around 0.800V ( so for 1.26V use 0.65 GTL, for 1.30V > 0.63x and for 1.34 > 0.61x)*

Our boards are very limited with CPU GTL options in BIOS so it's hard to tune proper actuall GTL voltage for high FSB OCing









Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy* 
This thread is a great source of information regarding my p5q pro turbo. Thanks guys <3

Welcome aboard ramenbuoy!!!









Thanks for the appreciation









Club members here are really active in sharing their knowledge and experience









Feel free to post your questions and/or answers to questions in this club!

Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pir* 
Seems like a good time to join this club. It has been a great source of knowledge and helped my fine-tune my oc.

Started from scratch and right now i'm @ 3.7 occt stable for one hour.

Link to validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1507879

Welcome aboard Pir!!!









I'm glad that this club has helped you overclocked!









Looking forward to see you oc it to 4GHz! Nice vcore from your validation btw!









Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## trar552

I would like to join this club as well. Great forum thread!


----------



## KingT

@ *trar552

WELCOME..
*

If you have any questions/issues please feel free to ask..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trar552*


I would like to join this club as well. Great forum thread!


You bet!

Welcome aboard trar552!!!









Also, feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for clues and guides!









P.S. KingT's been very active in helping others out since joining this club!









P.P.S. Welcome to OCN trar552!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


P.S. KingT's been very active in helping others out since joining this club!










I do what I can..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Ratatat tat tat like that...And I've never hesitated to put a CPU on it's back









CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Hi!

Ive been running on a Asus P5Q Pro for more than 2 years. I just finished moving my parts to a new Cooler Master Scout case and the cooling is extraordinary! I was able to get a stable CPU OC of 3.825GHz. Now I want to break the 4GHz mark....with no success.

Ive read around and changed my BIOS accordingly. Whenever I get a successful boot, it always seems to freeze whenever I do something that deals with the internet. I guess Ill try to update the ethernet card via the link on the first page of this thread.

Other than that the crucial parts to get the 4.0GHz OC are:

Intel C2D E8400
Asus P5Q Pro (latest BIOS from Asus website)
OCZ 2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## RichieCropper

Trying to OC my RAM now...4/1GB of OCZ Reaper @ 5-5-5-15 800MHz. Right now the volts are at 2.1v and I tried upping my speed to 950 since 900 wasn't and option and I get an overclocking failed after bios. Any ideas?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RichieCropper* 
Trying to OC my RAM now...4/1GB of OCZ Reaper @ 5-5-5-15 800MHz. Right now the volts are at 2.1v and I tried upping my speed to 950 since 900 wasn't and option and I get an overclocking failed after bios. Any ideas?

What's your FSB freq?

Set STRAP to AUTO

DRAM Timings = MANUAL (5-5-5-15 and the rest to AUTO)

DRAM Static Read=DISABLE

DRAM Read Training=DISABLE

Mem OC Charger=ENABLE

Ai Clock Twister=AUTO

Ai Transaction Booster=MANUAL

Performance Level=10 (if unstable try diff value lower or higher)

DRAM voltage=2.1V (if RAM has heatspreaders ,if not dont go over 1.9V for 24/7 usage becouse motherboard overvolts RAM by 0.09V+)

vNB= depends on your FSB and amount of RAM (set it to 1.30V)

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## RichieCropper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What's your FSB freq?

Set STRAP to AUTO

DRAM Timings = MANUAL (5-5-5-15 and the rest to AUTO)

DRAM Static Read=DISABLE

DRAM Read Training=DISABLE

Mem OC Charger=ENABLE

Ai Clock Twister=AUTO

Ai Transaction Booster=MANUAL

Performance Level=10 (if unstable try diff value lower or higher)

DRAM voltage=2.1V (if RAM has heatspreaders ,if not dont go over 1.9V for 24/7 usage becouse motherboard overvolts RAM by 0.09V+)

vNB= depends on your FSB and amount of RAM (set it to 1.30V)

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


My FSB is 400 right now. I changed everything that you said to change and it still said OC failed. I don't know why...


----------



## KingT

Don't know why is that happening..

Maybe try to set Ai Trans. Booster to AUTO and give it another shot..

Or maybe you need to loosen timings for that freq..

That RAM should do 950MHz w/ 2.1V and vNB=1.30V..

CHEERS..


----------



## RichieCropper

What should I loosen the timings too you think?


----------



## KingT

If Voltage is not helping and you're using all recommended settings you should try to loosen timings if you really want that 950MHz RAM speed..

I really don't see what more you could do..

Maybe you could try your previous settings but set STRAP to 266 /333 and @ the end 400..

If that doesn't help then try first 5-5-5-18 or if that doesnt work try 5-6-6-18/ 6-6-6-18 and see if that works (set AI trans. Booster to AUTO)..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

HI good people!!!
i got my new prosessor today ... q8400







finaly quad... hehe..
but there is one problem... since i got this mobo and the ram / fsb settings that does not set sepretly how can i get to 4 ghz when my ram doesent go higher than 850 or something..
please dont say get better ram... that is obvios...
can i putt bader ram timings and than up the cpu ?
stock timings are 8.8.8.12 i think well its in my sig rig









what you think ?
thaks for help


----------



## KingT

*@ killakee*

Welcome..

First I wil tell you str8 up You will never get Q8400 @ 4GHz on P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard..

I'm running Q9550 on P5Q Pro and I still can't get it to 4GHz..









The best that this mobo can do with a Quad is ~450MHz FSB (P95 LARGE FFT stable)..

Your RAM's timings are 8-8-8-12??? I don't think so..

For 450MHz FSB (450x8=3600MHz CPU @ max) you'll need RAM that can run at least 900MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

thanks








1.why is it that i cant get it all the way to 4 ghz ?, whats stoping me .. the mobo ?
2.and yes my timings was wrong its 5.5.5.18 , sorry for that








3.i should be able to run the sticks i use on 900 atleast ...
4. im getting a new psu before i clock more .. i just killed my old one , hehe
5.thanks for answer...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killakee* 
thanks








1.why is it that i cant get it all the way to 4 ghz ?, whats stoping me .. the mobo ?
2.and yes my timings was wrong its 5.5.5.18 , sorry for that








3.i should be able to run the sticks i use on 900 atleast ...
4. im getting a new psu before i clock more .. i just killed my old one , hehe
5.thanks for answer...

The best that this mobo can do is 460MHz FSB (Prime95 LARGE FFT STABLE) so yes in theory mobo is the biggest limiting factor..

And your RAM should be able to run @ least 1000MHz for 4GHz on that Q8400 (500MHz FSB x 8 =4 GHz)..

And at the end I havent seen yet Q8400 @ 4GHz stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


The best that this mobo can do is 460MHz FSB (Prime95 LARGE FFT STABLE) so yes in theory mobo is the biggest limiting factor..

And your RAM should be able to run @ least 1000MHz for 4GHz on that Q8400 (500MHz FSB x 8 =4 GHz)..

And at the end I havent seen yet Q8400 @ 4GHz stable..

CHEERS..


i know the ram has to boot with 1000... but what is the problem with the mobo that makes 4 ghz imposible (stable)...??
makes me want to get a new board .. hehe.. but i love this board so ill think sticking to it ...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
And your RAM should be able to run @ least 1000MHz for 4GHz on that Q8400 (500MHz FSB x 8 =4 GHz)..

*And at the end I havent seen yet Q8400 @ 4GHz stable*..

500MHz FSB on Q8400 is what you need and I personally havent seen one yet (STABLE) on any board..

So save your money,stick with TURBO and shoot for 3.4-3.6GHz(@max) and be happy..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

i know you are a intel over clocker ... but i never give up , and never surender








why does this board not get to 4 ?
tel me .. why ... the volt capasitors `???
what is tha no go for 4 ghz ?
plix answer







?


----------



## killakee

OH I GOT A NEW ONE FOR YOU















NEVER EVER SOLDER DRUNK .....
EvEr...
damn ... i will never do that again ever ...
i am so bloodiy stupid...

oh the soldering iron fall down ....???
i have to take it with my hand ... right ?

i hate my self... my hand is #"Â¤"Â¤!! im so stupid..."#%Â¤"#%"!!!
hate?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killakee* 
i know you are a intel over clocker ... but i never give up , and never surender








why does this board not get to 4 ?
tel me .. why ... the volt capasitors `???
what is tha no go for 4 ghz ?
plix answer







?

Poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS..

P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO has only three settings for CPU GTL voltage (0.61x, 0.63x & 0.65x)..

For 500MHz on C2Q you need mobo that has GTL options much more advance than just three..

CHEERS..


----------



## kentt

Getting my Q9300 today. Can't wait to get overclock this. I RMAed my old E6550. They were out of stock so I'm getting a full refund of $178 for that piece of crap. So excited since I've been using an E2220 while I was waiting for Intel to figure they're crap out.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kentt*


Getting my Q9300 today. Can't wait to get overclock this. I RMAed my old E6550. They were out of stock so I'm getting a full refund of $178 for that piece of crap. So excited since I've been using an E2220 while I was waiting for Intel to figure they're crap out.


Nice man..

You can expect 3.3GHz - 3.4GHz OC on that Q9300 & P5Q Pro TURBO mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

what mobo can take me to 4 ghz ?
enny hints ?
if you give me i will give my dualcore e3400 to my friend .. and he can keep on clocking








what mobo do i have to get 4 ghz ?


----------



## KingT

I don't think that there is a mobo outthere that will take your Q8400 to 4GHz (Prime95 LARGE FFT STABLE) but if you wanna try there is Gigabyte EP45-UD3P mobo or P5Q Premium/Deluxe models..

Those mobos have necessary GTL options in BIOS that will help getting FSB close to 500MHz if not 500MHz needed for 4GHz on Q8400..

But that would be a long and hard work of tuning to get there..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Check HWBOT statistics : http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings. Very few people have managed to even get Q8400 to 4 GHz and I would bet that none of those systems were stable.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


Check HWBOT statistics : http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings. Very few people have managed to even get Q8400 to 4 GHz and I would bet that none of those systems were stable.


Yeah I know..

Personally I don't think that it's worth the money and effort..

I've seen people on this forum that have Q8xxx,Q6600 chips and they think that if they get a EP45-UD3P P5Q Deluxe mobos (whatever people recommend them) that they will automatically hit 500MHz+ FSB on their CPU..

But that's not the case as those Q8xxx chips are lower binned and therefore they are made to run @ lower freqs by default..

They need a lot more tweaking,lot more Vcore, VTT/FSB to hit the same OC (FSB) that Q9550 does..

CHEERS..


----------



## kentt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
Nice man..

You can expect 3.3GHz - 3.4GHz OC on that Q9300 & P5Q Pro TURBO mobo..

CHEERS..

I'm stable at 3.6! (well tentatively, I've only been stressing for 30mins or so)
I'll have to leave at that for now since I'm cooling on air. I though my Mugen II would be able to take this but I'm at 72 which is too hot for my liking. My voltages aren't excessive (CPU is 1.3625, NB is 1.26) so I think I should be able to get to 3.7 or so if I'm lucky.
At any rate, I feel like I lucked out on getting this CPU. Seems to perform well compared to others I've seen. Should I be surprised that it runs so hot though. I had a E2220 and E6550 that didn't go much over 50 when stressed and OCed.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kentt* 
I'm stable at 3.6! (well tentatively, I've only been stressing for 30mins or so)
I'll have to leave at that for now since I'm cooling on air. I though my Mugen II would be able to take this but I'm at 72 which is too hot for my liking. My voltages aren't excessive (CPU is 1.3625, NB is 1.26) so I think I should be able to get to 3.7 or so if I'm lucky.
At any rate, I feel like I lucked out on getting this CPU. Seems to perform well compared to others I've seen. Should I be surprised that it runs so hot though. I had a E2220 and E6550 that didn't go much over 50 when stressed and OCed.

Well I highly doubt that it's stable..

It can seem stable but once you test with P95 LARGE FFT (at least 6h) then you'll most likely see your workers fail..

I can run my Q9550 @ over 4GHz but once I test it w/ P95 LARGE FFT cores start to fail..

The max that this motherboard can do with Quad is 460MHz FSB (If you're very skilled and lucky)..

With C2Duals this mobo can easily go over 500MHz FSB stable but Qads are limited..

Poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS are limiting factor..

P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO has only three settings for CPU GTL voltage (0.61x, 0.63x & 0.65x)..

For 500MHz FSB on C2Q you need mobo that has GTL options much more advance than just three..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *virus86* 
Hi!

Ive been running on a Asus P5Q Pro for more than 2 years. I just finished moving my parts to a new Cooler Master Scout case and the cooling is extraordinary! I was able to get a stable CPU OC of 3.825GHz. Now I want to break the 4GHz mark....with no success.

Ive read around and changed my BIOS accordingly. Whenever I get a successful boot, it always seems to freeze whenever I do something that deals with the internet. I guess Ill try to update the ethernet card via the link on the first page of this thread.

Other than that the crucial parts to get the 4.0GHz OC are:

Intel C2D E8400
Asus P5Q Pro (latest BIOS from Asus website)
OCZ 2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz

Any ideas? Thanks!

Hi virus86, have you consider reinstall Windows (clean method) or try reinstall your Internet browser being the minimum? It can probably be a software related issue.









As for overclocking, check if your RAM model is in the PRO's QVL? If not use one from list or simply try the tips found in the 1st page of this club.









Welcome aboard virus86!!!


----------



## KingT

@ *ocman*

I think that this club lacks a nice OC guide on these P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO motherboards with C2D and C2Q..

To explain what are FSB limits of the motherboard with C2D & C2Q CPU's,safe voltages etc..

There are too many OC beginners with these mobos and too little time for them..

Also OC Testing Methodiology would be a great thing to include into that guide..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kentt* 
Getting my Q9300 today. Can't wait to get overclock this. I RMAed my old E6550. They were out of stock so I'm getting a full refund of $178 for that piece of crap. So excited since I've been using an E2220 while I was waiting for Intel to figure they're crap out.

Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard kentt!!!









I'm glad that the rough time didn't drag you down!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kentt* 
I'm stable at 3.6! (well tentatively, I've only been stressing for 30mins or so)
I'll have to leave at that for now since I'm cooling on air. I though my Mugen II would be able to take this but I'm at 72 which is too hot for my liking. My voltages aren't excessive (CPU is 1.3625, NB is 1.26) so I think I should be able to get to 3.7 or so if I'm lucky.
At any rate, I feel like I lucked out on getting this CPU. Seems to perform well compared to others I've seen. Should I be surprised that it runs so hot though. I had a E2220 and E6550 that didn't go much over 50 when stressed and OCed.

My E5200 did reach 70+ C whenever stress test it with IBT 2.4 or more so nowadays with IBT 2.5... and sometimes the temp get as high as 82C depending on ambient temp when cooling the E5200 R0 with my Corsair H50...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
@ *ocman*

I think that this club lacks a nice OC guide on these P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO motherboards with C2D and C2Q..

To explain what are FSB limits of the motherboard with C2D & C2Q CPU's,safe voltages etc..

There are too many OC beginners with these mobos and too little time for them..

Also OC Testing Methodiology would be a great thing to include into that guide..

CHEERS..

I know there are some hefty reading and testing to do with little time to spare on hand for most users...









KingT, can you recommend a link that covers OC Testing Methodology well?


----------



## kentt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well I highly doubt that it's stable..

It can seem stable but once you test with P95 LARGE FFT (at least 6h) then you'll most likely see your workers fail..

I can run my Q9550 @ over 4GHz but once I test it w/ P95 LARGE FFT cores start to fail..

The max that this motherboard can do with Quad is 460MHz FSB (If you're very skilled and lucky)..

With C2Duals this mobo can easily go over 500MHz FSB stable but Qads are limited..

Poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS are limiting factor..

P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO has only three settings for CPU GTL voltage (0.61x, 0.63x & 0.65x)..

For 500MHz FSB on C2Q you need mobo that has GTL options much more advance than just three..

CHEERS..


Thanks for the advice. I've usually just been in the habit of doing small FFTs. If I'm not stable, I'm at least almost there since it was stable for 4 hours without failing. Anyway, I'm gonna back it down to 460 FSB for the time being, until I have a chance to look into some new cooling.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard kentt!!!









I'm glad that the rough time didn't drag you down!

My E5200 did reach 70+ C whenever stress test it with IBT 2.4 or more so nowadays with IBT 2.5... and sometimes the temp get as high as 82C depending on ambient temp when cooling the E5200 R0 with my Corsair H50...










Oh okay. Well that bring some perspective. Thanks


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kentt*


Thanks for the advice. I've usually just been in the habit of doing small FFTs. If I'm not stable, I'm at least almost there since it was stable for 4 hours without failing. Anyway, I'm gonna back it down to 460 FSB for the time being, until I have a chance to look into some new.


Small FFT is not that big of a deal as it tests only your CPU (Vcore stability)..

For testing your FSB OC (link between CPU & NB) use LARGE FFT..that's when all troubles come with C2Q & high FSB OCing and this is where CPU GTL voltages come into play..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

@ KingT ... tried the settings your recommended on 2 sticks of dominators first and they passed 12hrs with 6x multi ... then i somehow conviced another friend to lend me his dads hyperxs and they also seemed to get to fsb 500 for 11hrs+ with your settings ... now just to get both stable at 9/8.5 multi and im happy. thanks

@ ocman stability testing has been "guided" before, well actually many questions have been asked and answered. here are some local links:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-programs.html
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/18731-...y-testing.html

but in short its: intel burn test for 20 runs on full memory then blend with prime95 for 12hrs+ (if you bsod, then check these codes http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post11009858 and if you get a fail in calculations then its what KingT already said small ffts are cpu which means increase vcore, large ffts are memory and fsb voltage which means increase vtt/nb/dram voltage mostly it appears its vtt) also when you see you are stable with p95 and ibt then you run superpi to see if you actually gained something (shorter time is better) and your personal favorite gaming benchmark (in my case its heaven, where i compare min, max and avg fps of overclocks (very little dependance yet there are differences)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


NB voltage @ 1.36V just to make sure that it is not an issue..
RAM voltage to 2.1V
PLL=1.54
GTL=0.63
vFSB=1.30V

and test it.. If it fails then try upping vFSB by 0,02V and test it again.

If it fails again then try CPU GTL = 0.61x ang vFSB=1.34V and test it again..
Play around with vFSB as it will make you errors in P95 LARGE FFT if it's set too high or if it's too low..

All testing with CPU MULTI @ 6x..

You might wanna test RAM (500MHz FSB, RAM @ 1000MHz)with memtest to make sure it plays along..

CHEERS..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


@ KingT ... tried the settings your recommended on 2 sticks of dominators first and they passed 12hrs with 6x multi ... then i somehow conviced another friend to lend me his dads hyperxs and they also seemed to get to fsb 500 for 11hrs+ with your settings ... now just to get both stable at 9/8.5 multi and im happy. thanks

@ ocman stability testing has been "guided" before, well actually many questions have been asked and answered. here are some local links:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...-programs.html
http://www.overclock.net/faqs/18731-...y-testing.html

but in short its: intel burn test for 20 runs on full memory then blend with prime95 for 12hrs+ (if you bsod, then check these codes http://www.overclock.net/intel-gener...l#post11009858 and if you get a fail in calculations then its what KingT already said small ffts are cpu which means increase vcore, large ffts are memory and fsb voltage which means increase vtt/nb/dram voltage mostly it appears its vtt) also when you see you are stable with p95 and ibt then you run superpi to see if you actually gained something (shorter time is better) and your personal favorite gaming benchmark (in my case its heaven, where i compare min, max and avg fps of overclocks (very little dependance yet there are differences)


Were those my settings that I've recommended you to try out?

Anyway GREAT OC man..

Now hit that 8.5x MULTI with that 500MHz FSB and upp Vcore for 4.25GHz hahahaha.. I know that I would









CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

yup, gonna post some screens next week, at the moment im at my moms eating christmas cookies


----------



## KingT

Nice man..

These P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO for sure play nice with C2D..

I've managed my old (BUT GOLDEN) E6750 to run @ 533MHz FSB x7 (memory was holding me back for more FSB) on stock Vcore=1.275V VID (Vcore=1.2875V LLC in BIOS) back in 2008 on my P5Q Pro..

So I think that you can easily run your E8400 x8 multi (or even 8.5x / x9) with right amount of Vcore (and cooling power)..

It's all up the Vcore now as you've tuned everything else..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi virus86, have you consider reinstall Windows (clean method) or try reinstall your Internet browser being the minimum? It can probably be a software related issue.









As for overclocking, check if your RAM model is in the PRO's QVL? If not use one from list or simply try the tips found in the 1st page of this club.









Welcome aboard virus86!!!










My RAM is in the QVL (OCZ2RPR10664GK). But I dont understand the "DIMM Socket Support." My RAM has "V" in the A and B column.

What would be the best course of action? Only mess with the FSB, multiplier, RAM speed and timings? Ill mess with the browser. If that doesnt work. Ill try to OC with a clean install of Windows (fully updated).


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


My RAM is in the QVL (OCZ2RPR10664GK). But I dont understand the "DIMM Socket Support." My RAM has "V" in the A and B column.

What would be the best course of action? Only mess with the FSB, multiplier, RAM speed and timings? Ill mess with the browser. If that doesnt work. Ill try to OC with a clean install of Windows (fully updated).


That means you can use 2 RAM sticks either in 1st yellow and black slots as a pair in Single Channel (that "v" in A)..

You can use two RAM sticks in both of yellow or in both of black slots as a pair in Dual Channel configuration ("V" in B)..

So that means your mobbo fully supports only two RAM sticks regardles of how you use them (Single or Dual Chanell)..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

I just found out I have the E8400 C0. I kept the UPC code and it has "SLAPL". I finally got the longest up time at 4GHz. 14min and counting. I followed this discussion.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post8363312

Im currently running P95 with small FFT. CPU temp is 57C, cores below 69C, and my room temperature is 68F (20C).


----------



## KingT

@ *virus86*

Always first drop CPU multi TO x6 and see what FSB you can get from mobo/CPU..

Test your FSB with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 3h..

If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS and upp CPU multi to 8/8.5/9x whatever you wanna hit with that FSB and up Vcore..

Reboot to OS (if it fails just add more Vcore until it boots) and test it with Intel Burn Test 20runs w/ max RAM and if you fail just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass P95 LARGE FFT & IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

NOTICE: KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES BELOW 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

I want to stay around 4GHz.

Whats the difference between setting to 9x445 vs 6x667?


----------



## liskawc

9x445 is cake while 6x667 will never be stable (not 12hrs stable at least)


----------



## Dillmiester

Its a higher fsb speed but lower cpu speed so you can run your memory 2:1 ratio with the fsb.


----------



## Dillmiester

It should be doable but you dont want that low of a ratio.

Just to add your proably not gonna get near 667 fsb lucky if you get 600.


----------



## virus86

cake is good, ill keep it at 9x445 lol


----------



## virus86

Poop. My system froze after 2.5hrs. The log says that it passed the 24k test. What should I do?

Does the FSB Termination voltage have to be larger than the VCore?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *virus86*

*1. *Always first drop CPU multi TO x6 and see what FSB you can get from mobo/CPU..

*2.* Test your FSB with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 3h..

*3.* If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS and upp CPU multi to 8/8.5/9x whatever you wanna hit with that FSB and up Vcore..

*4.* Reboot to OS (if it fails just add more Vcore until it boots)

*5.* Test it with Intel Burn Test 20runs w/ max RAM and if you fail just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass P95 LARGE FFT & IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

NOTICE: KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES BELOW 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..

CHEERS..


Read this post and follow instrustions..

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

actually keeping vtt lower than the vcore is benefitial to the cpu ... i think ocman made a link to more on that on the first page


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


actually keeping vtt lower than the vcore is benefitial to the cpu ... i think ocman made a link to more on that on the first page


That doesn't matter really as I'm using 1.30V Vcore (LOAD is 1.29V) and VTT/FSB is 1.30V (BIOS) but in reality mobo overvolts it to 1.32V VTT..

It's just a matter of finding a sweetspot for VTT and GTL voltage for your CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Im trying out the 6x right now.

Should I keep my FSB Termination @ 1.28V?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Im trying out the 6x right now.

Should I keep my FSB Termination @ 1.28V?


For what FSB freq.?

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KingT* 
For what FSB freq.?

CHEERS..

445. I want to stabilize this. I dont want to go above it if possible, unless I cant get it stable at all.


----------



## KingT

@ *VIRUS86*

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz *<<VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY*
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
8.5 multi
Vcore=what Chip needs to hit 4GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.0V
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9..

*1.* *But first test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 3h.*.

*2.* If you pass reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 9x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x9 =4.05GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass P95 LARGE FFT & IBT 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

Good Luck

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

"AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
8.5 multi"

I do not see this option in my BIOS. I have "Ai Transaction Booster". Its currently set on Auto. When I set it to Manual, I see "Common Performance Level [05]" and a bunch of "Pull-In of CHx PHy" all set to Disable. x is either A or B and y is from 1-5.

My DRam is set to 2.1V and 5-5-5-18. I cant make it run at 1066 or higher?

Keep CPU Margin Enhancement at Optimized?


----------



## KingT

Yes a Common Performance Level appears when Ai Booster is set to MANUAL..

Set Performance Level to 10. and leave pullins @ DISABLED..

You can try with higher RAM speed but P5Q Pro has an issue running 1066MHz RAM @ 1066MHz using STRAPS (BELIVE ME AS I KNOW) so I strongly suggest you to run RAM @ 1:1 with FSB (so for 450MHz FSB RAM is @ 900MHz)..

Later when you stabilise (test) your 4GHz OC you can try with higher RAM speed but for now set it to 900MHz 5-5-5-15 (or 5-5-5-18 it really doesn't matter) and set your vRAM = 2.0V for 900MHz to be safe (STABLE)..

CPU Margin Enhancement = Performance

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

x6 still running. 30min left

Is there a way to monitor/check the NB and SB temps?


----------



## virus86

Well it passed the 3hr test. I ran the IBT....freaking hot temps within a few seconds! Max CPU temp was 71C and the cores were at 78C! What to do now?


----------



## ocman

Hi virus86, nice that you have good overclocking progress! Temps in 70s in still safe... but temps can always be improved!









another vital part of overclocking is to have a quality PSU that will give clean and stable flow of voltages, and with more than enough wattage (in case you overclock or add a power consuming peripheral to the system), in addition to tweaking in the BIOS.









btw, has the Internet browsing issue being resolved?


----------



## virus86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Hi virus86, nice that you have good overclocking progress! Temps in 70s in still safe... but temps can always be improved!









another vital part of overclocking is to have a quality PSU that will give clean and stable flow of voltages, and with more than enough wattage (in case you overclock or add a power consuming peripheral to the system), in addition to tweaking in the BIOS.









btw, has the Internet browsing issue being resolved?









Ive been able to surf the net with a 4ghz oc. I dont like it when my temps hit 70C.


----------



## onnetz

Anybody care to give a description of what exactly the pullins do? I have an idea of what they do but can't find much info on it.


----------



## Dillmiester

I searched for the answer to this high and low.

Only answer I got was that they allow you to run a lower memory latency with a higher performance level say for instance if its stable at performance level 8 but not 7. As with a lot of the options in motherboards the engineers just give them fancy names instead of describing their function.


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
I searched for the answer to this high and low.

Only answer I got was that they allow you to run a lower memory latency with a higher performance level say for instance if its stable at performance level 8 but not 7. As with a lot of the options in motherboards the engineers just give them fancy names instead of describing their function.

Thanks. I'll try to do some testing to confirm how well it doese or doesn't work.


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onnetz* 
Thanks. I'll try to do some testing to confirm how well it doese or doesn't work.

If my memory serves me correct it could be the other way around not sure its been awhile. Let me try and find the post.


----------



## Dillmiester

Here's the thread.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-bios/...-pull-ins.html


----------



## Billy_5110

I got the p5q pro turbo myself and i got a question:

I can't acess bios because( i think) my usb keyboard doesn't work at startup. I tried with a ps2 to usb adapter but i didn't worked. I cleared CMOS and enabled USB support legacy but it still doesn't work... If you got an idea except a real ps2 keyboard, tell me. I don't have one and i don't know where i can find one.

Thanks!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;11637056*
> ..I don't have one and i don't know where i can find one.


$6 PS/2 keyboard from Newegg? That thing is so cheap, the shipping costs more than the product. lol

Sorry that's all I could think of atm. Unless you can find somebody closeby with a PS/2 keyboard to borrow from.


----------



## virus86

Well, I still cant seem to get a stable 4.0GHz. I went as high as 1.4V for the CPU and 2.2V for the RAM. What to do now?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Well, I still cant seem to get a stable 4.0GHz. I went as high as 1.4V for the CPU and 2.2V for the RAM. What to do now?


If you've passed P95 LARGE FFT test with 6x and you can't to stabilise your FSB OC with a 9x multi in IBT then it's a Vcore issue as your C0 chip is a Vcore hungry..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

So its a lost cause? I dont understand why I get a stable 3.825GHz with a VCore of 1.28V and 1.4V is unstable for 4GHz.


----------



## pieisgood2

yo sign me up for this club, man it has been a while since i posted on oc.net


----------



## Dillmiester

Whats up man.


----------



## onnetz

I've read that the pro turbo has problems if you run a 400 strap. Until recently I never had a problem running 400fsb and a manual setting of 400 for the north bridge strap. Recently we had some storms and a power surge that from what I can tell corrupted the bios. Reflashed with stock bios. Couldnt get the same oc I had before running a modded bios. Reflashed with 602 modded bios and can run 400x9 again but now only running a 333 strap. It will post with the 400 strap but not consistently. Now I'm wondering if its the board or the q6600 being touchy.


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onnetz;11673634*
> I've read that the pro turbo has problems if you run a 400 strap. Until recently I never had a problem running 400fsb and a manual setting of 400 for the north bridge strap. Recently we had some storms and a power surge that from what I can tell corrupted the bios. Reflashed with stock bios. Couldnt get the same oc I had before running a modded bios. Reflashed with 602 modded bios and can run 400x9 again but now only running a 333 strap. It will post with the 400 strap but not consistently. Now I'm wondering if its the board or the q6600 being touchy.


I've ran into that problem as well you have to run below 10 performance level to boot at a 400 strap I run mine with a 400 strap and performance level 8.


----------



## onnetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;11674997*
> I've ran into that problem as well you have to run below 10 performance level to boot at a 400 strap I run mine with a 400 strap and performance level 8.


Just dropped it to 9 from 11 and no post. Went back to 333 strap with performance level at 9 and posted. I'm using the 602 mrosen bios. The one I was using before was the modded 401. My guess is this one is giving me different timings for the memory.


----------



## onnetz

Been messing around. Always wanted to break 500fsb. The board would have easily went farther but my ram hit its limit.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541486


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


I got the p5q pro turbo myself and i got a question:

I can't acess bios because( i think) my usb keyboard doesn't work at startup. I tried with a ps2 to usb adapter but i didn't worked. I cleared CMOS and enabled USB support legacy but it still doesn't work... If you got an idea except a real ps2 keyboard, tell me. I don't have one and i don't know where i can find one.

Thanks!


Hi Billy_5110, just a thought, have you install the required drivers/software for the "usb to ps2" adapter?









Welcome aboard Billy_5110!!!


----------



## killakee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onnetz*


Been messing around. Always wanted to break 500fsb. The board would have easily went farther but my ram hit its limit.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1541486


welcome

yupp.. the same here :/
it realy sucks... got to get better ram 1066mhz ram maybe then








good luck getting to 500fsb


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pieisgood2*


yo sign me up for this club, man it has been a while since i posted on Overclock.net


Hi pieisgood2, it's been quite a while since last time... I'm glad you are back and decide to join the club!

Welcome aboard pieisgood2!!!









P.S. I wish "usapatriot" (the ASUS P5Q Series Owners Thread starter) would be back to keep his thread alive and be available to be contacted...









*P.P.S.* The post below this is *post 775 (socket 775)* !!!


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Billy_5110, just a thought, have you install the required drivers/software for the "usb to ps2" adapter?









Welcome aboard Billy_5110!!!










I never heard about a driver for it. I got this one and i don't think any software exist for something like that.

http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/USB-PS2.jpg


----------



## Dillmiester

What up ocman what happened to your board?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


What up ocman what happened to your board?


Hi Dillmiester, I'm glad your back! I'm still out of the country by the moment... will be back in the next week though...









So I've RMA'ed my mobo due to a failed LAN port before I left the country... the ethernet port failed to work after a thorough dust cleaning (with Falcon compressed air)... got an another PRO Turbo back (not the one I brought in for RMA...) yet to be installed (no idea if it's a new one or a re-certified one)









Btw, during all these days with my "Green Kryptonite Tower" taken apart, I've bought a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and an EVGA 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 both yet to be installed. I'll try a few combo to see which ever works better.









And since some or quite some on OCN have said that CM Hyper212+ could probably outperform the H-50... I might give it a try when I'm back with ICD 7 instead since I can't get any Shin Etsu locally). And see the difference in temps... hopefully my NZXT Gamma Classic Mid-Tower's got enough room to have it installed...









*P.S.* I'm not sure why the dropped voltage for my CPU as it used to get at a constant 1.4V when set to 1.425V in the BIOS... but till the very last time I see it running... it's been a constant 1.39V... and not being able to pass all the stress tests it used to pass when it's running at 4GHz with 1.4V)









Question: What is the cause of the slight dropped voltage for my E5200, the CPU itself, the mobo or the PSU?









There might be some hefty troubleshooting once I get back.









Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


I never heard about a driver for it. I got this one and i don't think any software exist for something like that.

http://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/USB-PS2.jpg


Hi Billy_5110, for troubleshooting, have you tried connecting the USB keyboard to other USB ports to see if it works? has any other USB devices worked by connecting to the same USB port where you've connected your USB keyboard to?

That way, you'll know whether the keyboard or the mobo is the problem... if keyboard, get another one that works. If mobo, try RMA it if it's still under warranty.


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11701633*
> Hi Billy_5110, for troubleshooting, have you tried connecting the USB keyboard to other USB ports to see if it works? has any other USB devices worked by connecting to the same USB port where you've connected your USB keyboard to?
> 
> That way, you'll know whether the keyboard or the mobo is the problem... if keyboard, get another one that works. If mobo, try RMA it if it's still under warranty.


I tried my razer lycosa in every usb port, a logitech mx5500, a MAC keyboard ( my brother one.. not mine don't worry) and a 5$ keyboard.. All of them in every usb port.

I will change my setup soon.. And i don't have any other computer. I can't wait for RMA. Thanks btw.


----------



## liskawc

billy ever considered having a backup cheapo ps2 keyboard so you can edit bios? my dads p43 with an older bios had the same problems ... wouldnt boot with usb keyboards but once you were in windows pluging the keyboard in made it work ...


----------



## newguy1985

PLEASE HELP ME! i bought 4 sticks of ocz pc2 8500 2gb witch i chose because it was on qvl. i updated bios to version 0602.i can install one set or the other set(one set at a time..dual channel)and everything works fine..if i try to install all 4 at the same time, my system will not boot up...i have tested every stick and tryed them all one at a time..the ram is good..is there a bios setting or something i am overlooking? any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguy1985;11719656*
> PLEASE HELP ME! i bought 4 sticks of ocz pc2 8500 2gb witch i chose because it was on qvl. i updated bios to version 0602.i can install one set or the other set(one set at a time..dual channel)and everything works fine..if i try to install all 4 at the same time, my system will not boot up...i have tested every stick and tryed them all one at a time..the ram is good..is there a bios setting or something i am overlooking? any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Have you tested your RAM slots one at the time as the board could have a foulty slot that prevents you from booting up..

Also set your vNB to 1.20V when you boot up with one RAM kit and then add second one and boot up again..

But first test your slots one by one to make sure that they all work..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newguy1985;11719656*
> PLEASE HELP ME! i bought 4 sticks of ocz pc2 8500 2gb witch i chose because it was on qvl. i updated bios to version 0602.i can install one set or the other set(one set at a time..dual channel)and everything works fine..if i try to install all 4 at the same time, my system will not boot up...i have tested every stick and tryed them all one at a time..the ram is good..is there a bios setting or something i am overlooking? any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!


Hi newguy1985, did you buy 4 sticks of this model OCZ2P800R22GK?

As that is the only model from the ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO QVL 800MHz list that "supports 4 modules inserted into both the yellow and black slots as two pairs of Dual-channel memory configuration"... other OCZ models rated at 800MHz can't do 4 sticks running dual channel... maybe that could be the reason for the boot failure...


----------



## newguy1985

i am on lunch now so i will play later tonight but i wanted to say thanks for the replies and i will post result tonight or tomorrow.....btw ocman PN is ocz2rpr10664gk which is under 1066mhz compatibility


----------



## newguy1985

you may have gotten confused because i need to update my system info on my profile..ill fix that later 2! lol


----------



## Chaz420

Anyone know where i can pick up one of these boards up, I've looked every where and everyone is always out of stock =(


----------



## KingT

Sorry dude I don`t know where is P5Q Pro TURBO still available..

To tell you the truth it`s very hard nowdays to find any decent LGA775 mobo besides Gigabyte EP45-USB3P which is DDR3 mobo..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## newguy1985

Chaz420....if you do a product search on google you can find many websites that carry this item in stock right now. unfortunately newegg, amazon, and tigerdirect are out of stock..make sure if you buy from a small name site that you review their return policy so you dont get screwed with a DOA board or something of that nature.


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey King & the rest. I recently got my board installed & working. I haven't really tried to do too much with it really though since I haven't overclocked before but so far I have had good results.

I have only used the EPU Engine & the TurboV programs themselves.

I set the EPU Engine to Turbo @ 3% to start off then bumped it up to 5% & then within TurboV I just set the CPU Frequency to 335 to start off small & now I'm trying 338 but I didn't change anything else.

I'm using the following hardware:
OCZ PC2 PC8500 Platinum
EVGA GTX 465 SC
Intel Q9650 3.0

I hope this is enough information. Of course if you need more let me know.

I've posted some screen shots below with more info.





































Robert


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11742034*
> Hey King & the rest. I recently got my board installed & working. I haven't really tried to do too much with it really though since I haven't overclocked before but so far I have had good results.
> 
> I have only used the EPU Engine & the TurboV programs themselves.
> 
> I set the EPU Engine to Turbo @ 3% to start off then bumped it up to 5% & then within TurboV I just set the CPU Frequency to 335 to start off small & now I'm trying 338 but I didn't change anything else.
> 
> I'm using the following hardware:
> OCZ PC2 PC8500 Platinum
> EVGA GTX 465 SC
> Intel Q9650 3.0
> 
> I hope this is enough information. Of course if you need more let me know.
> 
> I've posted some screen shots below with more info.
> 
> Robert


First of all elcome..









Now don`t use TurboV function or any other software for OCing beside BIOS..

BIOS is the bst way for OC and the most direct and stable..

*BTW you can do waaaay more than 3% OC on stock voltages..*

Now str8 to the thing:

Here are my 4.05GHz settings for you to try it out:

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz <<WERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS RUNNING RAM @ 1080MHz COULD BE UNSTABLE ON THESE BOARDS

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9x CPU multiplier
Vcore=1.350V (*or what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz*,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.0V (or what memory requires for 900MHz)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9x

Make sure that you have GOOD aftermarket CPU cooling..

Stability TESTING:

*1.* Use Prime 95 LARGE FFT at least 6h test *with lowest CPU multi 6x* 450MHz FSB = 2.7GHz and stock Vcore (ALL OTHER SETTINGS USE FROM THE TEMPLATE THAT I POSTED) *to test FSB OC* of the board.

*2.* If you pass then *upp CPU multi* to whatever you want to hit (8x,8.5x,9x) and *uppVcore* sufficient for that OC..

*3.* Reboot to OS and test it with *Intel Burn Test 20runs* with MAX RAM and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass all tests then you`re *ROCK SOLID*..

*KEEP YOU CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!!!*

P.S.: If your cooling is not up the task then use lower CPU MULTI (eg.MULTI 8x 450MHz FSB = 3.6GHz) for lower freq so you could use less Vcore= LESS HEAT..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Thanks for the welcome & the quick reply.

I knew I could do a lot more but I did know one thing & that was that I was supposed to start small & work my way up. Not the other way around. Unless you want me to try to start at that. I'm more then willing & able to hopefully.

Are you saying to start at a multiplier of 8 then go to 8.5 then 9 after running each for 6 hours at the same 450? Or do I need to start at 6 to test the stability even though it is below my CPU stock speed?

I do have good cooling in my case with six 120mm fans & a Hyper 212 Plus CPU cooler.

Are you running the same CPU?

I was actually worried before the board got here about whether or not my memory would work because of all the complaints & posts I read with OCZ memory problems but mine worked perfectly fine with the default settings. I even saw you helping someone with the same thing right before I posted. Mine isn't even in their QVL list technically









Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11742034*
> Hey King & the rest. I recently got my board installed & working. I haven't really tried to do too much with it really though since I haven't overclocked before but so far I have had good results.
> 
> I have only used the EPU Engine & the TurboV programs themselves.
> 
> I set the EPU Engine to Turbo @ 3% to start off then bumped it up to 5% & then within TurboV I just set the CPU Frequency to 335 to start off small & now I'm trying 338 but I didn't change anything else.
> 
> I'm using the following hardware:
> OCZ PC2 PC8500 Platinum
> EVGA GTX 465 SC
> Intel Q9650 3.0
> 
> I hope this is enough information. Of course if you need more let me know.
> 
> I've posted some screen shots below with more info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert


Hi Taz_Man/Robert, welcome to OCN!









KingT's post is a good reference for testing, and slightly raise or lower VCore as needed.

Software overclocking is a quick and dirty method for testing, but nowhere as accurate and stable as tweaking in the BIOS.

Btw, we happened to be using the same RAMs... which is not in PRO Turbo's QVL.









Which mobo are you using currently for the screen shots? PRO Turbo, PRO, or Turbo?

There's a *Q9650 club* you can also reference.









What cpu cooler are you using? (EDIT: Got it from your above post)

It's better to fill out your system info so others can better assist you. To do that click *here*









Also, feel free to check out the the 1st page of this club for more related info, mods, tips, and guides, etc.









Welcome aboard Taz_Man and Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## Adam^

My old mobo was on the fritz so I got one of these off ebay.

Currently running 3.4Ghz stable at 1.4v on my q6600. If I push 400fsb it will boot but bsod as soon as I log in. Think I might have to reset my heatsink but I'll wait till my mate is back home as he is a pro at it.

Even happier that I just plugged this mobo in and windows 7 installed everything zero issues at all!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^;11746713*
> My old mobo was on the fritz so I got one of these off ebay.
> 
> Currently running 3.4Ghz stable at 1.4v on my q6600. If I push 400fsb it will boot but bsod as soon as I log in. Think I might have to reset my heatsink but I'll wait till my mate is back home as he is a pro at it.
> 
> Even happier that I just plugged this mobo in and windows 7 installed everything zero issues at all!


Hi and Welcome aboard Adam^!!!

I'm glad that you have chosen P5Q PRO and liking it!

1.4V is probably the max safe VCore for Intel chips to run at 24/7.

There's a *Q6600 club* also for you to reference! (EDIT: not sure if still active though)

Feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides!!!

Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## Taz_Man

Also if someone can help with how to overclock my video on this board. I have this beautiful new GeForce GTX 465 SC ready to go. I just downloaded the EVGA OC Scanner program which looks like it will help test things out.

Robert


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11746670*
> Which mobo are you using currently for the screen shots? PRO Turbo, PRO, or Turbo?
> 
> There's a *Q9650 club* you can also reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cpu cooler are you using? (EDIT: Got it from your above post)
> 
> It's better to fill out your system info so others can better assist you. To do that click *here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, feel free to check out the the 1st page of this club for more related info, mods, tips, and guides, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard Taz_Man and Happy overclocking!!!


Thanks for the welcome & the info.

I've updated all my system info now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11746312*
> Thanks for the welcome & the quick reply.
> 
> *1.* Are you saying to start at a multiplier of 8 then go to 8.5 then 9 after running each for 6 hours at the same 450? Or do I need to start at 6 to test the stability even though it is below my CPU stock speed?
> 
> I do have good cooling in my case with six 120mm fans & a Hyper 212 Plus CPU cooler.
> 
> *2.* Are you running the same CPU?


*1.* What I said was you fitst test P95 LARGE FFT with 6x CPU multi so don`t have to worry about Vcore or overheating as you`ll do it with your stock Vcore (450MHz FSB x6 = 2700MHz on CPU)..

Afer you finish with P95 THEN upp your multi to 8x if you want only 3.6GHz or 8.5x if you want 3.825GHz OR 9x for 4.05GHz so it really depends on your choice of what CPU freq you wanna hit..

When you decide what CPU multi you wanna use with 450MHz FSB and all of those settings used in P95 testing + upped Vcore then you save it and reboot in OS..

In OS you use Intel Burn Test 20runs w/ MAX RAM and if you fail just add more Vcore and test it again untill you pass it..

Keep an eye on temps and keep them below 75C AT ALL TIME!!!

*2.* I`m using Q9550 but that`s basicly the same CPU with lower multi of 8.5x..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I think something must be wrong because I have done everything you have said & set the multiplier to only 6 but my temps have doubled. I even raised all my fans up from medium to high but it hasn't really helped much.

Once I started running the test things seemed to be doing ok but I was worried because of the temps pushing 70+

I found how to do the CPUID validate so here is that:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1551345

Here is the before of my temps & the during the test:


----------



## KingT

*Do not use Vcore of 1.350V that I`ve posted when testing with P95 LARGE FFT and x6 multi.*.*USE STOCK VCORE OF 1.20V* as I`ve clearly said that in both of my previous posts..

YOU DON`T NEED 1.35V vCORE FOR 2.7GHz USE SOME COMMON SENSE MAN..

THAT`S WHY YOUR TEMPS ARE 70C+ @ 2.7GHz..

Use Vcore =1.35V when you are done with P95 and when you upp CPU multi for higher CPU freq eg. 4.05GHz and test it with IBT 20 runs and if you fail add more Vcore or if you don`t want to use more than 1.35V then use 8.5x multi for 3.825GHz and test again..

IT` S ALL WRITTEN IN MY POSTS,TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT THEY SAY..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## killakee

ok first ... merry x mas to all on the forum ...
second... why on eart will my rig get over 3,2...
is the ram my cap ? i think so ...
but other people has this ram att higher speeds than i have ...
is it me or are quads sucky sucky clokkers?
darn... it bothers me .. other people have this cpu at 3,6 aso... i know some cpus clock bether than others and all that ... but cap att 3,2 ?
something is out of place...


----------



## Taz_Man

Sorry mate with all the information I do admit I missed that one sentence where you did say that although I would ask that you give me a break since I'm new here & have never done this before. I don't know how you can expect me to use common sense on something like this when I've already openly admitted I know absolutely nothing about what I am doing as far as this goes.

The only thing I have ever had to set before manually is my RAM. I can do computer & some network technician things but I have NEVER done anything like this before. I am a quick learner though so please just have a little patience with me OK. I will try to pay better attention although this is a lot of data to take in at one time & I just want to be safe rather then sorry & ask before I fry something. So I hope you don't mind next time I do. Most of the time there are no stupid questions. Occasionally there just might be








On that note.

Do I use the defaults in P95 to test? There is also a question about allowing more memory. Does it matter whether I do or not?

What is the lowest & when should I probably need to change the Vcore from stock? When I get up to what point I mean what should I start at with the Vcore? I hope that makes sense.

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11758469*
> Sorry mate with all the information I do admit I missed that one sentence where you did say that although I would ask that you give me a break since I'm new here & have never done this before. I don't know how you can expect me to use common sense on something like this when I've already openly admitted I know absolutely nothing about what I am doing as far as this goes.
> 
> The only thing I have ever had to set before manually is my RAM. I can do computer & some network technician things but I have NEVER done anything like this before. I am a quick learner though so please just have a little patience with me OK. I will try to pay better attention although this is a lot of data to take in at one time & I just want to be safe rather then sorry & ask before I fry something. So I hope you don't mind next time I do. Most of the time there are no stupid questions. Occasionally there just might be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note.
> 
> Do I use the defaults in P95 to test? There is also a question about allowing more memory. Does it matter whether I do or not?
> 
> What is the lowest & when should I probably need to change the Vcore from stock? When I get up to what point I mean what should I start at with the Vcore? I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


Hi Taz_Man, since we have the same mobo, make sure you go into the BIOS and make the following changes for better overclocking:

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training.

*Enabled* MEM OC Charger.

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration.

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.

*Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.

*Disabled* power saving features such as C1E Support, and C-State Tech.

*Disabled* SpeedStep if you don't want fluctuating multiplier (for power saving purpose).

Try to maintain a 1:1 (FSB to DRAM) ratio. Set minimum value for DRAM Frequency. (a value that is twice the value you've set for FSB Freq.)

While for RAMs, since we have same mobo with same RAMs (not in the QVL), meaning it will not run at stock speed by default, so we need to set them to run manually, set 5-5-5-18 instead of 5-5-5-15 (on AUTO)...

If RAM become an issue for system stability... a way is to loosen the timings at a given freq. (especially when rated freq is above 800) and give slightly more voltage as needed for the RAMs.

For Prime95 (P95)... usually I test with the first option, tested with the 3rd option in the past if I remembered correctly... and if it runs beyond 12+ hrs w/o errors... then the overclock is stable.

For IntelBurnTest (IBT), usually if the overclock can withstand 20 or more runs... then it's considered stable.

To know what the default voltage for your CPU, choose Load optimized default in the BIOS and check the voltage in the BIOS or with programs in Windows such as CPU-Z or CPUID HW Monitor.

Hope these help!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killakee;11756177*
> ok first ... merry x mas to all on the forum ...
> second... why on eart will my rig get over 3,2...
> is the ram my cap ? i think so ...
> but other people has this ram att higher speeds than i have ...
> is it me or are quads sucky sucky clokkers?
> darn... it bothers me .. other people have this cpu at 3,6 aso... i know some cpus clock bether than others and all that ... but cap att 3,2 ?
> something is out of place...


Hi killakee, an early Merry Christmas to you!!!









Have you tried making the BIOS changes as indicated in the 1st page of this club... or simply check the above post.

If you have RAMs listed in the QVL, and with sufficient cpu cooling for overclocking, you should be able to hit 3.6 or more with the PRO Turbo.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11759178*
> While for RAMs, since we have same mobo with same RAMs (not in the QVL), meaning it will not run at stock speed by default, so we need to set them to run manually, set 5-5-5-18 instead of 5-5-5-15 (on AUTO)...


(Edit)I forgot to ask do I need to still change my RAM setting if everything is running now without any problems?

Thanks ocman. I just realized when I went back to look to see what setting King was talking about that I changed that I shouldn't have why I set it to what I did what I did. I thought my CPU voltage was supposed to be set to 1.3625v. I didn't realize that setting was only based on how high the FSB ended being set at. I thought it was my CPU's actual default voltage. That was why I changed it to that instead of the 1.35v.

I was already doing all of what you listed I believe but I will try again.
For some reason though it seems my temps are higher then they were before even though I did go back to defaults. They now are reading in the 50's when they used to be in the 30's which doesn't make sense to me. Could I have something else still set wrong? Like I said I did reset to defaults to clear everything.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11759280*
> (Edit)I forgot to ask do I need to still change my RAM setting if everything is running now without any problems?
> 
> Thanks ocman. I just realized when I went back to look to see what setting King was talking about that I changed that I shouldn't have why I set it to what I did what I did. I thought my CPU voltage was supposed to be set to 1.3625v. I didn't realize that setting was only based on how high the FSB ended being set at. I thought it was my CPU's actual default voltage. That was why I changed it to that instead of the 1.35v.
> 
> I was already doing all of what you listed I believe but I will try again.
> For some reason though it seems my temps are higher then they were before even though I did go back to defaults. They now are reading in the 50's when they used to be in the 30's which doesn't make sense to me. Could I have something else still set wrong? Like I said I did reset to defaults to clear everything.


Have you changed any pin settings physically on the mobo?

btw, since SpeedStep's been disabled, CPU freq will always run at the max... instead of having a fluctuating multiplier (for power saving) when SpeedStep is Enabled...

More speed = More heat. Higher voltage = Higher temp.


----------



## Taz_Man

If you mean the jumpers. Not since I got it. Of course I did when I got it since I noticed the jumper had to be changed to enable overclocking but that was all I did.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11759377*
> If you mean the jumpers. Not since I got it. Of course I did when I got it since I noticed the jumper had to be changed to enable overclocking but that was all I did.


I've changed the OV_CPU jumper right at the beginning before, and my E5200 end up running at a minimum of 1.25V as supposed to a minimum of 0.85V.

P.S. Have you tried MSI AfterBurner or EVGA's for overclocking your NVidia card?


----------



## Taz_Man

I would love to know how to overclock my video now that I have this new video card & motherboard. I did install EVGA's OC scanner program but I am not sure how to use it. It looks like more of a stress test & temp monitor then anything.

Is it used for overclocking also?


----------



## Taz_Man

I've got the settings set back up again except this time I didn't change the CPU voltage & the temps look great, mid 30's - 40 now, so I'll run the test.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I would love to know how to overclock my video now that I have this new video card & motherboard. I did install EVGA's OC scanner program but I am not sure how to use it. It looks like more of a stress test & temp monitor then anything.

Is it used for overclocking also?


Hi Taz_Man, that EVGA oc scanner is most definitely for stress testing and temp monitoring.

For overclocking, use EVGA Precision or use MSI Afterburner

I only had some experience with MSI Afterburner.

Have fun!!!


----------



## Taz_Man

I'll go with Precision then I guess. From the thread in here I just read about the only difference between the two is the fan control with NVIDIA cards.

Everything appears to be running fine with the P95 test. Temps are up to the mid 60's. Do you think they will stay there even when I go up? 
Do I still need to wait the full 6 hours before I do move up if things are stable?

Do I need to keep these files that it's created on my desktop for anything?
Does the EVGA OC Scanner need to stay open also to monitor after overclocking the video card because the strange thing is I don't see a way to minimize it to the tray?

It appeared the owners club for my card was no longer active. Can you or someone else help me with what to set these clocks at in Precision?

I hope that isn't too many questions. I really do appreciate your helping also.


----------



## newguy1985

I tested every stick of ram and they all worked individually in each dimm. I then added 1 set in yellow slots and set nb to 1.2v...fine..then i added other set in black slots...it then will freeze while dispaying "loading asus express gate" or during windows welcome screen..







any combination of three boots up fine...when i have four, no good...any other suggestions? any help would be greatly appreciated!!! ram PN - ocz2rpr10664gk;bios version 0602


----------



## Taz_Man

I could use a copy of the siggy for this club so I don't have to try to duplicate it myself if that is possible for someone to give me.

Nevermind I think I got it.

Thank you


----------



## Taz_Man

The voltage maybe set to low. I will check mine.
You should be using either 5-5-5-15 or 5-5-5-18.

Try that & see what happens.


----------



## Taz_Man

I have mine running at 1.3v


----------



## Ouwe Reus

Hello,

i am new to the forum.
Living in the Netherlands.

I have one inportant question; Does P5qpro turbo support 8 gb(4x2gb) pc 2-8500 wich is on qvl list, and run at a speed of 1066Mhz?









GEIL:4 GB DDR2-1066 Kit (Retail, Black Dragon EVO ONE, GE24GB1066C5DC)

PS,

CPU; [email protected]
aircooled
4gb ddr2 800 Mhz (kingston Extreme X)
Radeon HD 5770.

Hope somone can help me out.

Se ya


----------



## Taz_Man

Welcome

I would think so. It does OCZ at least.


----------



## flowtek

didnt notice we have this club









amazing board i may say

Cpu 3.9Ghz / Ram 1040 5-5-5-15

and since we're focusing the board i only need :

vCore 1.33750 (1.328v load)
FSB Term 1.1v
PLL 1.5v
NBv 1.1v
vRam 1.9v
SB 1.1v

to run above speed









flo


----------



## Asus11

bought a asus p5q pro turbo to OC my e6600 because hp doesnt allow ocin on there motherboards

the current psu is a 300w in the hp? if i oc the cpu is 300w still ok?

also which ram do you reccommend to get the most possible OC on the cpu

currenly got some pc2 5300 667mhz

thinking of buying an antec true power 650 or corsair 650 tx

already bought some artic silver 5 and artic cleaner

bought aftermarket cooler

was thinkin of getting some Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 1066Mhz PC2-8500 ram? but im not sure..

help?


----------



## KingT

@*Asus11
*
First welcome and congratz on a smart choice on your purchase..

You are running old scool E6600 C2D @ 2.4GHz which has 9x CPU multi so for eg. 4GHz you`ll need 445MHz FSB on the mobo which is a peace of cake on TURBO mobo and your RAM needs to be able to hit 890MHz (445 x 2)..

I would suggest you to check QVL (Qvalified Vendors List) for P5Q Pro TURBO and to go with 1066MHz 2x2GB kit..

You can find QVL on Asus site,just tipe in your mobo modell and download QVL file and check it out..

Asus P5Q Pro TURBO is really picky on RAM and won`t fully support it if it`s not on QVL (like my HyperX RAM







)..

As for PSU I would suggest you to upgrade it to at least 450W unit from trusted and quality manufacturer..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Asus11

im only running vista 32 bit and it only shows up 3.5gb ram instead of 4

would it be better just to get 2 gb ram instead?
just bought some 2GB 1GB X 2 Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 PC2-8500 ( 1066 Mhz ) 5-5-5-15 @ 2.0v checked on the QVL and it says crucial DDR2 1066MHZ 5-5-5-15 @ 2.0v


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus11*


im only running vista 32 bit and it only shows up 3.5gb ram instead of 4


So what?

It is supposed to be like that due 32bit OS..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

For what you`ll be using your computer as I see you have a weak graphic card (non gaming friendly)..?

If you don`t plan on adding a good GPU for gaming and if you are going to use your computer for multimedia and web surf then 2GB is enough..

Otherwise 2GB will bottleneck you at gaming..

CHEERS..


----------



## Asus11

i dont really play games, im just wondering if i get 4 gb ram pc2 8500, would it affect overclocking? condsidering it only shows up as 3.5gb instead of 4?


----------



## KingT

No it will not make any difference in OCing,2GB or 4GB it doesnt matter in these mediocore OCing as you`ll push your E6600 to the max either way..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Hi, I have problems overclocking my Q9650 on the P5Q Pro Turbo to anything much past 3.9GHz. The 400FSB Strap do not work properly... And have allready tried PL below 10 (Tip from this forum). I have 8GB (4x2GB) Crucial Ballistix PC6400 mem. Have also tried 4x2GB Geil Black Dragon PC6400. Have owned this board for a few months now, and have tried everything..

Have not tried with only 2 memsticks though. Does this board have problems with 8GB RAM when overclocking? See other people are managing 4GHz + on the Q9650. This CPU has been tested stable at 4GHz 1.34 full Load Vcore on other mainboard.

Also, another weird thing, the board does not seem to like if I put my Crucial mem at 5-5-5-15 istead of the default for these chips, which are 4-4-4-12

By the way, I would like to be added to this club


----------



## virus86

Merry Christmas!

Now I have some extra cash in my pocket, do you think I need to get a new PSU to get my setup to 4GHz? Maybe my current PSU isnt supplying "clean" power? What should I get so it'll be "future proof". Maybe in a year or two, Ill build a new computer.

I also might get a Corsair H-50/70. Hopefully itll give my a better temp vs my Zalman.


----------



## donrapello

Merry Christmas everyone!

I would like to join this club too









I finally got my crappy E8500 C0 stable 4Ghz+ with my P5Q Turbo.
It was really painful to get it stable.. it runs 3.8 stable with 1.27v..
then tried 3.92Ghz and it took 1.33v.

Now running 4.02 with 1.37-1.38v, 12h of OCCT and 2x10 rounds of IBT High.
Stable enough for me, but i'm not that satisfied with only 4Ghz.

My chip is pretty hot comparing to many others, even that i'm using wc.
OCCT max coretemp 58, ibt 68 with 4Ghz. 3.16Ghz temps 4-5 degrees less.
Idle coretemp 43-44. With 3.16Ghz 41c.
Aircooling took temps +15 degrees higher


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11777938*
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I would like to join this club too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got my crappy E8500 C0 stable 4Ghz+ with my P5Q Turbo.
> It was really painful to get it stable.. it runs 3.8 stable with 1.27v..
> then tried 3.92Ghz and it took 1.33v.
> 
> Now running 4.02 with 1.37-1.38v, 12h of OCCT and 2x10 rounds of IBT High.
> Stable enough for me, but i'm not that satisfied with only 4Ghz.
> 
> My chip is pretty hot comparing to many others, even that i'm using wc.
> OCCT max coretemp 58, ibt 68 with 4Ghz. 3.16Ghz temps 4-5 degrees less.
> Idle coretemp 43-44. With 3.16Ghz 41c.
> Aircooling took temps +15 degrees higher


Can you post your BIOS settings? Im still trying to get my E8400 to go 4GHz on my P5Q Pro.


----------



## turrican9

I think I have fixed many of my problems by switching mem. I now use my 4x2GB Geil Black Dragon instead of the Crucial mem. They seem to work much better with this motherboard, and the Crucial mem actually seem to work better than the Geil mem in my Secondary computer. lol









By the way, I think i lost 150+ points in 3DMark11 Performance by disabling DRAM Static Read Control. Will try enabling it again to double check this. Think I'm stable with it enabled. This setting has some performance impact indeed.


----------



## donrapello

Virus86:

Bios1
Bios2

Vdroop makes my Vcore in load max 1.376, in idle it's 1.36 something..
Current Cpu PLL Volt is 1.58v And Fsb Term. is 1.28v

With those settings i get atleast 10 runs on High setting stable with IBT
and 12h+ with OCCT medium or large. 
Prime doesn't seem to like me at all with blend, no matter what settings i use.

Now trying to get stable @ 4.094.. had to put Vcore to 1.41 to get it through IBT..
Prime crashes with blend still.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11780122*
> I think I have fixed many of my problems by switching mem. I now use my 4x2GB Geil Black Dragon instead of the Crucial mem. They seem to work much better with this motherboard, and the Crucial mem actually seem to work better than the Geil mem in my Secondary computer. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I think i lost 150+ points in 3DMark11 Performance by disabling DRAM Static Read Control. Will try enabling it again to double check this. Think I'm stable with it enabled. This setting has some performance impact indeed.


*Here are my 4.05GHz settings for you to try it out:*

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz <<VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS RUNNING RAM @ 1080MHz COULD BE UNSTABLE ON THESE BOARDS

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9x CPU multiplier
Vcore=1.350V (*or what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz*,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.0V (or what memory requires for 900MHz)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9x

Make sure that you have GOOD aftermarket CPU cooling..

*Stability TESTING:
*
*1.* Use *Prime 95 LARGE FFT* at least *6h test* *with lowest CPU multi 6x* 450MHz FSB = 2.7GHz *and stock Vcore* (ALL OTHER SETTINGS USE FROM THE TEMPLATE THAT I POSTED) *to test FSB OC* of the board.

*2.* If you pass then *upp CPU multi* to whatever you want to hit (8x,8.5x,9x) and *uppVcore* sufficient for that OC..

*3.* Reboot to OS and test it with *Intel Burn Test 20runs* with MAX RAM and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass all tests then you`re *ROCK SOLID*..

*KEEP YOU CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!!!*

P.S.: If your cooling is not up the task then use lower CPU MULTI (eg.MULTI 8x 450MHz FSB = 3.6GHz) for lower freq so you could use less Vcore= LESS HEAT..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Thank you very much







Will try your settings and post back

Cheers


----------



## turrican9

Did not work. Even at 445FSBx9. Booted to desktop but LinX will freeze after 18 sec. As I've thought, I have allready tried everything in the past. My cooling is not an issue. I use a TT TRUE. I think it's because I use 8GB of RAM in all RAM-slots.

Anyway, 3.825GHz with more agressive settings is probably faster than 4GHz + with moderate/light settings. I will not bother to try with 4GB RAM. This is a good motherboard, but I'm not impressed by it's overclocking ability... My Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R infact overclocks better than P5Q Pro Turbo. And it will reach 3.825GHz with Performance Level 8, while the Asus Board only manages PL-10 at the same settings. This is using same RAM (8GB) and same CPU.


----------



## KingT

You cant just hit 4GHz like that..

*Read my testing methodology and follow it step by step..
*
*If you fail Linx then you need more Vcore..*

And for 8GB of RAM use vNB= 1.36V to 1.40V (max)..

It`s not mobo issue as I run 460MHz FSB on my P5Q Pro and Q9550 for over a year now ROCK SOLID..

CEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11781188*
> You cant just hit 4GHz like that..
> 
> *Read my testing methodology and follow it step by step..
> *
> *If you fail Linx then you need more Vcore..*
> 
> It`s not mobo issue as I run 460MHz FSB on my P5Q Pro and Q9550 for over a year now ROCK SOLID..
> 
> CEERS..


Believe me, I have been experimenting with this motherboard for weeks in the past







Tried all sorts of V-core settings and all other settings. Even tried I bios with a modded mem table. You use 4GB mem in two slots?

When I used your settings I didn't try to drop the Performance Level past 10. But I'm pretty sure I have tried that before. Anyway, there is no point in doing this. PL-effects performance to much. And as I've said, it's out of the question for me to try with 4GB RAM.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Believe me, I have been experimenting with this motherboard for weeks in the past







Tried all sorts of V-core settings and all other settings. Even tried I bios with a modded mem table. You use 4GB mem in two slots?


Like I`ve said it`s not a mobo issue..

Run P95 LARGE FFT 6h *with 6x multi* (CPU @ 2.4GHz) and *stock Vcore* and iff it passes then FSB=450MHz OC of the mobo is fine..

*Then upp multi *and* Vcore *and test *with IBT 20 runs* and *if it fails *then just *add more Vcore* as that it`s problem..

I run 2x2GB Kingston Hyper X 1066MHz RAM @ 920MHz (460MHz FSB x2)..

Q9650 usually need more Vcore than Q9550 E0..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Like I`ve said it`s not a mobo issue..

Run P95 LARGE FFT 6h *with 6x multi* (CPU @ 2.4GHz) and *stock Vcore* and iff it passes then FSB OC of the mobo is fine..

*Then upp multi *and* Vcore *and test *with IBT 20 runs* and *if it fails *then just *add more Vcore* a that it`s problem..

I run 2x2GB Kingston Hyper X 1066MHz RAM @ 920MHz (460MHz FSB x2)..

Q9650 usually need more Vcore than Q9550 E0..

CHEERS..


This CPU has been tested at 4GHz with 1.34v (full load) in other motherboards. I have even tried higher than that. I think it boils down to me using 8GB RAM in all RAM slots. I would guess your overclock would not be stable if you used 8GB RAM. I won't even bother to down the multi. There is no point.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


This CPU has been tested at 4GHz with 1.34v (full load) in other motherboards. I have even tried higher than that. I think it boils down to me using 8GB RAM in all RAM slots. I would guess your overclock would not be stable if you used 8GB RAM. I won't even bother to down the multi. There is no point.


I`ve ran it with 6GB of RAM 2x2GB + 2x1GB and was ROCK SOLID with the same settings that I`m using with 4GB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I`ve ran it with 6GB of RAM 2x2GB + 2x1GB and was ROCK SOLID with the same settings that I`m using with 4GB..

CHEERS..


6GB is a lot easier than 8GB. I have tried, and I know it. You used 2x2GB and 2x1GB chips. It's much easier for the chipset to handle than 4x2GB

So you try it with 4x2GB and post back here


----------



## Taz_Man

King & ocman my system has been running perfect at 8.5 so I'm thinking of going higher especially since my temps are only at about 40.

Would I'd be shortening the life of the CPU if I raised it or if I did too much?

I never did find out anything on how to overclock my Geforce GTX465. Can someone please help me with what to set the clocks at using EVGA Precision? I've already installed that & OC Scanner.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


6GB is a lot easier than 8GB. I have tried, and I know it. You used 2x2GB and 2x1GB chips. It's much easier for the chipset to handle than 4x2GB

So you try it with 4x2GB and post back here










No you try with 2x2GB kit and post back..









There`s no difference between 6GB and 8GB,and I have used my 2x2GB HperX 1066 and 2x1GB Apacer 800MHz RAM..

The mobo is not an issue if it`s not foulty..

Try *Prime95 LARGE FFT* with *6x CPU multi *and *vNB 1.36V* and *stock Vcore* with all 8GB RAM and you`ll see it for yourself..

That`s how you test your mobo`s max FSB OC..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


King & ocman my system has been running perfect at 8.5 so I'm thinking of going higher especially since my temps are only at about 40.

Would I'd be shortening the life of the CPU if I raised it or if I did too much?


What are your LOAD core temperatures (in Prime95 and IBT)..

Use CoreTemp program for reading temperatures..

If your core temps are UNDER 75C in stress tests and Vcore under 1.40V then your CPU will last you for a long time..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No you try with 2x2GB kit and post back..









There`s no difference between 6GB and 8GB,and I have used my 2x2GB HperX 1066 and 2x1GB Apacer 800MHz RAM..

The mobo is not an issue if it`s not foulty..

Try *Prime95 LARGE FFT* with *6x CPU multi *and *vNB 1.36V* and *stock Vcore* with all 8GB RAM and you`ll see it for yourself..

That`s how you test your mobo`s max FSB OC..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


I tested Crucial 2x1GB and Crucial 2x2GB (6GB) on my DS3R and managed to get performance Level 7. However, when tested with Crucial 4x2GB (8GB) I had to up Performance Level to 8 for stability. So don't tell me there is no difference







I'm not interested in running 4GB anyway.

Again, try with 4x2GB and see if you can maintain stability at the same clocks you are using now


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I tested Crucial 2x1GB and Crucial 2x2GB (6GB) on my DS3R and managed to get performance Level 7. However, when tested with Crucial 4x2GB (8GB) I had to up Performance Level to 8 for stability. So don't tell me there is no difference







I'm not interested in running 4GB anyway.

Again, try with 4x2GB and see if you can maintain stability at the same clocks you are using now










I will tell you something about P5Q Pro mobos as they love PL10 when running FSB:RAM=1:1..

However it`s P45 chipset and it`s PL cannot be compared to P35 Performance Level..

And these mobos will not even post if you enter PL that it cannot run at so you would not even make it to OS..

I`m running my P5Q Pro since September 2008 (since it had came out
so I know every trick on it..









Look at my sig and you`ll see my P5Q Pro running @ 506MHz FSB w/ Q9550 @ 4.3GHz and can do 600MHz FSB with C2D..

That mobo can easily do 450MHz FSB with C2Q regardless of amount of RAM..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Okay, I trust you have more experience with these Asus boards than I have







Will post back if I choose to fickle some more. Anyway, thanks for your insight in this matter. +1 rep from me. Cheers


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11785927*
> KingT,
> 
> Okay, I trust you have more experience with these Asus boards than I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post back if I choose to fickle some more. Anyway, thanks for your insight in this matter. +1 rep from me. Cheers


It has been a pleasure to discuss it with you..









GOOD LUCK..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Cheers again King. I went ahead & increased now to 9 along with changing my memory from 900 - 1080.

Something I've been meaning to ask though. When selecting the voltage for the Vcore is it better to put in an actual voltage rather then using Auto because of the fluctuation?

I guess I'll just try to do a search as far as information on my video card goes. Anyone know of an active club? I found the one with the closed thread


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11785927*
> KingT,
> 
> Okay, I trust you have more experience with these Asus boards than I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post back if I choose to fickle some more. Anyway, thanks for your insight in this matter. +1 rep from me. Cheers


Those numbers got Rep from me also. I imagine he's gained a lot of Rep from them in the past too


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11786189*
> Cheers again King. I went ahead & increased now to 9 along with changing my memory from 900 - 1080.
> 
> Something I've been meaning to ask though. When selecting the voltage for the Vcore is it better to put in an actual voltage rather then using Auto because of the fluctuation?
> 
> I guess I'll just try to do a search as far as information on my video card goes. Anyone know of an active club? I found the one with the closed thread


Never OC on AUTO voltages (Vcore,vFSB,vNB,vRAM) so yes set it manually and enable Load Line Calibration also..

So have you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT test with 6x CPU multi and stock Vcore?

Test that OC with 9x CPU multi with Intel Burn Test..

Upp your RAM freq after you`re sure that your CPU OC is stable..

*KEEP YOUR VCORE UNDER 1.40V FOR 24/7 USAGE AND YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..*

For graphic card OCing I use MSI Afterburner..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Yes mate I ran fine for 6 hours a couple of days ago. I thought I said I had.

I installed both MSI & EVGA so I can use either one it doesn't matter to me.

I was only going to use EVGA because ocman said to use that & I thought he was going to help me at that time too but I'm not sure what happened so it really doesn't matter which I use they are both the same from what I read, correct? If anything I believe MSI is actually the better of the two anyways so I'd actually rather use it.

You want some more Rep


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11786545*
> You want some more Rep


Man I couldn`t care less about it

GOOD LUCK..









CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11780150*
> Virus86:
> 
> Bios1
> Bios2
> 
> Vdroop makes my Vcore in load max 1.376, in idle it's 1.36 something..
> Current Cpu PLL Volt is 1.58v And Fsb Term. is 1.28v
> 
> With those settings i get atleast 10 runs on High setting stable with IBT
> and 12h+ with OCCT medium or large.
> Prime doesn't seem to like me at all with blend, no matter what settings i use.
> 
> Now trying to get stable @ 4.094.. had to put Vcore to 1.41 to get it through IBT..
> Prime crashes with blend still.


Thanks. Ill try this out when I get back from vacay.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

By the way, as I've stated earlier on here, I had som strange problems with my 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 when used in the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo. They would let me run 4-4-4-12 but not 5-5-5-15 when overclocking. Tried almost everything. Tried to weaken all sub timings too.

As an example, when I run my CPU at 3825MHz they work at 1:1 851MHz 4-4-4-12, but not at 5-5-5-15. Also when using 2.4x FSB (1021MHz) 5-5-5-15 Windows will not boot. At any Voltage.

This mem has been tested at these speeds/timings in my Gigabyte DS3R. Heard of any issues with this mem, related to this motherboard?

Also If I remember correctly I tried a bios with a modded memtable a few months ago, and it still didn't solve this problem.


----------



## wumpus

didn't think this Asus had 600FSB in it, but I was wrong









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554371

these Asus P45's REALLY fly when you give 'em a good BIOS









EDIT: I HIGHLY recommend flashing to the P5Q premium BIOS for full GTL control


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;11789984*
> didn't think this Asus had 600FSB in it, but I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554371
> 
> these Asus P45's REALLY fly when you give 'em a good BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I HIGHLY recommend flashing to the P5Q premium BIOS for full GTL control


Dang, 600FSB!

So the the P5Q Pro has a lot of hidden potential.

Does this help you get any more FSB out of a quad, do you know?

+rep


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


didn't think this Asus had 600FSB in it, but I was wrong









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1554371

these Asus P45's REALLY fly when you give 'em a good BIOS









EDIT: I HIGHLY recommend flashing to the P5Q premium BIOS for full GTL control


How can you flash 2MB BIOS on P5Q Pro Turbo which uses 1MB BIOS file..

Afudos or EZ flash utility simply won`t let you..(is there some forceflash command??)

I`ve flashed TURBO BIOS on plain Pro mobo but thay both use 1MB BIOS file..

@*turrican9*

Then you`re having some really trublemaking RAM..

P5Q Pro mobos are known for being picky about RAM so it`s best tu run it with RAM from Qvalified Vendor`s List..

CHEERS..


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Dang, 600FSB!

So the the P5Q Pro has a lot of hidden potential.

Does this help you get any more FSB out of a quad, do you know?

+rep


GTL adjustment should get more FSB on any chip, as long as you know what you are doing with them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


How can you flash 2MB BIOS on P5Q Pro Turbo which uses 1MB BIOS file..

Afudos or EZ flash utility simply won`t let you..(is there some forceflash command??)

I`ve flashed TURBO BIOS on plain Pro mobo but thay both use 1MB BIOS file..

@*turrican9*

Then you`re having some really trublemaking RAM..

P5Q Pro mobos are known for being picky about RAM so it`s best tu run it with RAM from Qvalified Vendor`s List..

CHEERS..


BTW, im pretty sure you can get a chip from Asus...not 100% sure but it should be worth a call at least.

and as long as there is enough space on the chip file size shouldn't matter.....


----------



## SyveRson

Wumpus,

Yeah, good point. I was just wondering if you had tried it personally.

Definitely might try this.


----------



## Asus11

what ram would you reccommend for my setup? (got p5q pro trubo) I want to get to 3.6ghz OC

currently running pc2 5300 667 mhz 4gb ram

want to upgrade to like

pc2 6400 800mhz or

pc2 8500?

also 2gb or 4? considering vista only sees 3.5

thanks


----------



## KingT

@*wumpus*

I was just saying that you can`t flash different size BIOS file on EPROM chip..

P5Q Pro TURBO and Premium mobos differ phisically as well :8 vs 16 phase for CPU and few other chips and Premium has 4 PCIE x16 slots vs 2x PCIE of Pro/Pro TURBO modell..

So tere`s lot of difference between them besides BIOS OC options..

CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@*wumpus*

I was just saying that you can`t flash different size BIOS file on EPROM chip..

P5Q Pro TURBO and Premium mobos differ phisically as well :8 vs 16 phase for CPU and few other chips and Premium has 4 PCIE x16 slots vs 2x PCIE of Pro/Pro TURBO modell..

So tere`s lot of difference between them besides BIOS OC options..

CHEERS..


it will only use whats available on the board.i changed my bios chips from -e to deluxe even though the deluxe has 16 phase compared to the -e it worked fine.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus11*


what ram would you reccommend for my setup? (got p5q pro trubo) I want to get to 3.6ghz OC

currently running pc2 5300 667 mhz 4gb ram

want to upgrade to like

pc2 6400 800mhz or

pc2 8500?

also 2gb or 4? considering vista only sees 3.5

thanks










get the pc2 8500 best to have more mhz.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11803559*
> it will only use whats available on the board.i changed my bios chips from -e to deluxe even though the deluxe has 16 phase compared to the -e it worked fine.


P5Q -E & Deluxe are way more similar boards than Premium & Pro/Pro TURBO..

And even Pro & Pro TURBO are 95% identical mobos when I flashed my pro with TURBO BIOS Firewire didn`t work becouse of IRQ was not properly assigned trough TURBO BIOS and Marwell SATA ports because TURBO uses J-Micron controller..

And there is BIOS size problem as AFUDOS or EZ flash won`t let you to flash diff sized BIOS file..

If someone knows how to forceflash AMI BIOS (file size error) on Asus mobo feel free to let me know as I will try it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Hi again,

I have worked on my P5Q Pro Turbo around the clock the last days. After I switched mem from Crucial Ballistix PC6400 8GB (due to some strange problems at weaker timings) to Geil Black Dragon 8GB. All seemed fine at 3.825GHZ with RAM running on 850MHz 5-5-5-15 1.9v. Tested LinX for 10 hours etc.. etc... However, I had some strange freezing problems once in a while. This occured mostly when I ran Windows Performance assessement or 3DMark11. I also tried my CPU at 3915MHz (Mem at 870MHz). This also seemed fine with LinX for hours. However those strange freeze problems occured again. And today I discovered that they where more frequent than when I was running 3825MHz. I didn't suspect the mem since it has been tested ok up to around 930MHz at 1.9v 5-5-5-15 in my Gigabyte board. I have scratched my head for days, trying almost every setting in bios.

Today I finally nailed it....

It turned out to be the RAM subtimings... Those timings one almost never touch. I had a printout from Everest using those same mem sticks in my Gigabyte board, and I compared ram timings with those subtimings that was auto detected by the P5Q Pro Turbo.

Turned out I had to turn these settings 2 notches up from what the bios autodetected:

*2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 > 10
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 > 5
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 > 7
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 6
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 8
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 > 6
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 > 9*

After I did this my problems where gone. This is what has been keeping me from reaching 4GHz +







This only goes to show that one must not always ignore those subtimings.

No overclocking FAQ or forum could have helped me out with this. They all ignore those subtimings. It is possible though that all the listed compatible mem for the P5Q Pro Turbo will work with these auto settings. And have not checked to see if my mem is listed. And I don't care. Seems like these Asus boards are very picky on mem









*My current settings:*

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333
FSB Frequency: 435
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-871

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 10
Write to Read Delay (S): 5
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 7
READ to READ Delay (S): 6
READ to READ Delay (D): 8
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 6
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 9

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Strong
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.3000
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 1.90
NB Voltage: 1.26
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance_

Will shoot for 4GHz + the next few days.


----------



## xdanger

My C1 Q9550 is bottlenecking my new graphics card a little in GTA IV so I've started ocíng it, started with 3.82 @ 1.31v but would like to go higher, My last board was a P5B Deluxe so as usual I have to say these things have too many options.

Mostly just saying hi though


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanger;11808426*
> My C1 Q9550 is bottlenecking my new graphics card a little in GTA IV so I've started ocíng it, started with 3.82 @ 1.31v but would like to go higher, My last board was a P5B Deluxe so as usual I have to say these things have too many options.
> 
> Mostly just saying hi though


Hi there:wave2:

Now regarding your attempt to OC higher I must tell you that P5Q Pro mobos top out @ 450MHz FSB with a C2Q and it seems that you`ve allready reached that limit (3.8GHz)..

The problem is that beyond 450MHz FSB on P5Q Pro with a Quad OC is not Prime95 LARGE FFT stable (6h or longer test) due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that need to be tuned to stabilize core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT test..

@*turrican9*

It`s nice you`ve nailed the problem but however I must tell you that those 10-5-7-6-8-6-9 will have substantial performance inpact on memory bandwidth..

Test your bandwidth with Aida or Everest before and after you use those timings and you`ll see it..

However I also recommend you to *use AUTO strap* as these mobos seem to have an issue running them beside AUTO seting..

Also Pullins I recommend you to DISABLE them as they could put some unnecessary strain on RAM and NB..(*DISABLE Pullins for better system stability*)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT, Will test memory bandwith and post back my findings.

Thanks for your feedback in this matter


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11809569*
> KingT, Will test memory bandwith and post back my findings.


I tried to change my timigs fom 8-3-5-4-6-4-7 to 8-3-5-6-6-7-7 to stabilize RAM so it could run on advertised 1066MHz speed (still no go on this mobo)
and I`ve exerienced performance hit in memory bandwidth..

Use that AUTO strap and DISABLE Pullins for beter system stability..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Here are my results,

Backed CPU down to 3.6GHz due to RAM instability at those higher speeds, when running those auto timings. RAM is at 800MHz 5-5-5-15. Using Aida64 Extreme Edition v1.00.1111. All other settings remain the same as in the above post.

_*Results with auto timings (as above post)
READ: 7482 MB/s
WRITE: 8495 MB/s
COPY: 8340 MB/s
LATENCY: 69.5 ns

Results with manual timings (as above post)
READ: 6558 MB/s
WRITE: 8331 MB/s
COPY: 7003 MB/s
LATENCY: 69.4 ns*_

Taking a pretty big hit on Read an Copy here. I will try to fine tune timings. Try to tighten a few of them and see how it goes









KingT: I will try to disable those Pullins and use Auto Strap. Thanks for the tip


----------



## KingT

Told ya..









People usually think that only primary timings matter but the rest of them do have impact of their own..

Try to play with timings to find he best settings and rase vNB=1.36V to be safe as you`re running 8GB of RAM..

Later when you finally stabilize OC you can try to lower vNB but 1.36V is fine for 24/7 OC..

For the third row of timngs use 14-5-1-6-6 manually set..

Also try Ai Clock twister to LIGHTER or LIGHT settings..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Yes mate I ran fine for 6 hours a couple of days ago. I thought I said I had.

I installed both MSI & EVGA so I can use either one it doesn't matter to me.

I was only going to use EVGA because ocman said to use that & I thought he was going to help me at that time too but I'm not sure what happened so it really doesn't matter which I use they are both the same from what I read, correct? If anything I believe MSI is actually the better of the two anyways so I'd actually rather use it.

You want some more Rep










Hi Taz_Man, what I meant to say back then was I've only used MSI Afterburner... but never used EVGA Precision before...







Excuse for the confusion.


----------



## ocman

Hi all club members,

I've just got back home last night... so I'll be having a stable Internet connection.

I was quite busy for the past 5 days... excuse for the absence.
*Wish you a belated Merry Christmas and an early Happy New Year!!!*








Enjoy and Happy overclocking!!!

Best Wishes,
ocman.


----------



## donrapello

Hey guys.

I've been searching for information about safe or near-safe voltage settings
for my e8500 C0 .. Vcore is around 1.4 max i know.

But i'm talking about Cpu PLL and Fsb Term. Voltages..
I'm pretty stuck with stabling my system. I got it stable at 4.018Ghz..
I used bios 1.38125 setting for Vcore, what is showing up as 1.376 in windows with 100% load. It was pretty stable with a 1 setting lower also.
I had Cpu PLL 1.58v And Fsb Term. 1.28v. Other settings as seen in post #831

Now i'm trying to go for 4.1Ghz.. I've tried changing setting by setting to find out what helps and what doesn't. Nb voltage seems to have pretty much effect in my system..
Gave it some more and it was more unstable.

Atm running with 9.5x431. IBT is stable for 10runs on high setting.. Vcore is 1.41 in cpu-z when 100% load. So far, everytime i've had IBT completed with even using 90% of available ram, 1 core fails with Prime95 in 2 hours. Blend or Large atleast.

I've also tried with different multipliers. 8.5 & 9x. Around 4Ghz they're pretty easily stabled. 8.5x472 for example, what i tried before.

For a 2-5 more fsb even 1.4 wasn't enough for Vcore.. so maybe i should find better settings for my other voltages.

I know C0 models are hungry bastards for Vcore, but for a jump from 3.9+ to 4.1Ghz it needs Vcore +0.1V??? Unlucky me to get this monday morning-build crap comparing to several other E8500 out there.

I've also tried my mem with 4-4-4-12,5-5-5-15 & 5-5-5-18.. they don't seem to make any difference for stabilizing.

Team Group Xtreem Dark 4-4-4-12 2x2Gb set. They're not on the compability list thought. These mem should have pretty amazing overclocking abilities what i've read from few reviews.. and with asus boards also.

Too much text.. have to post this already!


----------



## KingT

@ *donrapello*

For *500MHz FSB* try these settings as they worked for *liskawc
*
NB voltage @ 1.36V just to make sure that it is not an issue..
RAM voltage to 2.1V
PLL=1.54
GTL=0.63
vFSB=1.30V
STRAP= AUTO
RAM freq= 1000MHz
RAM timings= 5-5-5-15 (rest on AUTO)
AI trans booster = MANUAL
Performance level=10
Load Line Cal.=ENABLED
PCIE & CPU spread spectrum=DISABLED
CPU & NB skews=AUTO

In CPU configuration disable all settings and set CPU multi manually..

*TESTING METHODOLOGY:*

*1.* Test it with *Prime95 LARGE FFT* with *CPU multi x6* and *stock Vcore* for at least *6h*..

*2.* If you pass hen *reboot to BIOS* upp *CPU multi to 8x* or *8.5x* (for 4.25GHz if your cooling is up to it) and *add VCore*.

*3.* Test it with *Intel Burn Test 20 runs* with *MAX RAM*..

*4.* If you *crash in IBT* then *add some more Vcore* and test again..

If you pass all tests then you`re ROCK SOLID..

NOTE: You`ll need RAM that can run @ 1000MHz at least..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..*

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

KingT:

That's alot of nb voltage if board max is 1.4?
I'm atm running prime with large test for a 1.5h so far. Before that i made IBT test with custom ram.. 3100 free ram and for a 10 runs i used 2800 of it. Passed.
Vcore at 1.416, Cpu Pll 1.6, Gtf 0.63x, vFSB 1.30,Nb 1.26, Strap Auto, 5-5-5-18 as spd gave it on cpu-z, Ai transbooster perf on 10 and rest as usual(as you also said).

Multi and fsb are 9.5x431, because i started running these test 3 hours ago









Ram has been seen in several users to run 1080MHz stable. 900MHz has been stable with 4-4-4-12 or 4-4-4-8 timings also.. so my 5-5-5-18 should be ok with so small oc?
1:1 Setting in use.

I'm running on watercooling.
I got 3x120 rad, Swiftech 1200l/h pump, Heatkiller 3.0 on Cpu in it's own loop and Southbridge & Northbridge in their own loop, so heat won't be a problem with chipsets atleast..

This E8500 has been a hot one since the beginning.. even with stock, core temps are at 40 @ idle. Now idling at 43. IBT temp pretty much at 70, couple times peaked at 73.

Let's see how this Large FFT run goes. I ain't that pleased with such high Vcore.
Last week i started my runs with 1.25 Vcore and got it stable to 3.6+GHz.
1.28v for 3.7+GHz. 1.32 for 3.9+GHz and then i had to go with 1.376 to stable 4.018GHz.
Below 3.9GHz pretty much every setting were at minimum or couple notches up.
Around 4GHz my problems really started









Oh right, I also tried 1.54PLL with 4GHz back then when i got it stable with 1.58PLL..
Windows crashed in load screen twice, so i had put it back to 1.58-1.6.


----------



## KingT

vNB=1.36V is perfectly fine for 24/7 OC don`t worry about it..

My P5Q Pro is over 2 years old and still working..

I had used even 1.6V for benching..

vNB is fine up to 1.45V (24/7) for P45 chipset if your NB temps are under 50C at all time..

You can check your NB temp in Everest or Aida (listed as Motherboard temp)..

Like I said those settings posted above worked for 500MHz FSB (tested by Liskawc)..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Ok, i'll put it up if this fails again. Large FFT 2h 15min running so far.

Before watercooling my nb-heatsink was too hot to touch when overclocked.. maybe it was on AUTO back then.. so who knows what voltage was it on.. can't really remember.

Now it's showing 25 on idle and 27-28 at max load, so no problems with temps i guess









1.41-1.42v Cpu Vcore too much for 24/7 use?


----------



## KingT

No If your temps are OK (under 75C at all time)..

You`re running (testing) 430MHz FSB right?

Your system would be much faster with 8x 500MHz FSB or 8.5x 471MHz FSB..

For 430MHz FSB you don`t need more than 1.26V NB..

My Q9550 runs @ 453MHz FSB with 1.26V NB and 1.26V FSB (P95 LARGE FFT 12h tested) and C2Q puts lot more strain on NB than Duals..

However I run It @ 459MHz FSB with 1.30V NB and 1.30V FSB also 12h P95 LARGE FFT stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

With the increasing rarity of these boards I thought this might be useful to someone in the club. Here are Two refurbished P5Q Turbos, 94$ each, free shipping, available from Ebay. Buy at your own risk, of course (seller looks good to me).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asus-P5Q-Turbo-P45-LGA775-DDR2-ATX-MB-Refurbished-/170573864784?pt=Motherboards&hash=item27b6fe9f50


----------



## donrapello

Oh right, didn't see what you were after with high fsb!








Silly me..

Yea, i'm testing with 431 fsb atm. Multi 9.5x.. 3 hours is up with Prime Large.
I'll do some changes and try higher fsb now and post how it goes


----------



## KingT

Good luck..

Cheers..


----------



## donrapello

Thanks..

Well, first test with IBT failed. 20runs on Max.. 13runs and fail








Some tweaking and running again.


----------



## turrican9

Hi again,

I have switched to my Crucial Ballistix PC6400 8GB again. And as i turns out they now run fine at 5-5-5-15... I have switched all timings in 1st information 3rd information to manual. Using the settings that was autodetected. However, the 'important' 2nd information of timings can be left at auto







And this is at 870MHz RAM speed. Didn't have much success in tightning those timings when using my Geil Black Dragon 8GB and they really hindered memory bandwith at 870MHz.

As I've mentioned earlier, my Ballistix mem had problems when running 5-5-5-15 but not 4-4-4-12, except for them not handling 850+ speeds at those tight timings. But now, as I've said, when setting 1st and 3rd row settings at manual timings they seem fine at the 5-5-5-15 timings, and my overclocking is no longer hindered, neither is my bandwith. So this looks really promising









All the timings in the 2nd information was the same (as showed by the bios) as before when at auto, except for the second timing (tWTR_S) which shows 3 in bios but according to AIDA64 it is infact 11T (This timing has very little effect on bandwith). Rest of the 2nd information timings shows up as they are in bios. Have not tried to switch 1st and 3rd row at auto to compare with AIDA64s information yet.

I'm just happy I can finally use my Crucial Ballistix mem the way they should work. They can handle 1000MHz + at 5-5-5-15 at 2.0 Volts. This actually shows up in their SPD when looking in CPU-Z. And they are specified at 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0 (Also shows up in CPU-Z). I have tested these in my Gigabyte P35 DS3R at 1021MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0 Volts.

So as it turns out, switching subtimings to manual, even if you set them to the same timings that show up at Auto in bios, can be very important.

Will post when I have tested some more, right now I'm just happy and a little tired









Edit: I tried to set tWTR_S to 3 in bios, still shows up as 11 in AIDA64. Strange..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11817173*
> Thanks..
> 
> Well, first test with IBT failed. 20runs on Max.. 13runs and fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some tweaking and running again.


So you`ve tested with P95 LARGE FFT no errors?

Now when you tested it with IBT it had failed>>>IT NEEDS MORE Vcore!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11817286*
> So as it turns out, switching subtimings to manual, even if you set them to the same timings that show up at Auto in bios, can be very important.


I allways run manual timings even if thy are the same as auto..

I don`t want to give BIOS chance to mess with them in any case..

Glad o hear you`ve tuned your RAM finally:thumb:

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11817365*
> I allways run manual timings even if thy are the same as auto..
> 
> I don`t want to give BIOS chance to mess with them in any case..
> 
> Glad o hear you`ve tuned your RAM finally:thumb:
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks







I've been doing this for 15 years, but the last 6-7 years my overclocking enthusiasm has been up and down. Anyway, will never trust subtimings, ever again







Learned my lesson


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

When testing with large FFTs in Prime95, what do you use for min and max FFT's? And how much mem do you use?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11817436*
> *KingT*
> 
> When testing with large FFTs in Prime95, what do you use for min and max FFT's? And how much mem do you use?


I use AUTO settings 128K<1024k and AUTO memory (don`t remember exact value)...

Run it for at least 6h with 6x multiplier and stock Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## xdanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11809509*
> P5Q Pro mobos top out @ 450MHz FSB with a C2Q and it seems that you`ve already reached that limit (3.8GHz)..
> 
> The problem is that beyond 450MHz FSB on P5Q Pro with a Quad OC is not Prime95 LARGE FFT stable (6h or longer test) due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that need to be tuned to stabilize core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT test..


Can I use a different bios or am I stuck then?


----------



## KingT

I tested it with 471MHz FSB (for 4GHz) and one core errors after 1.5h in P95 LARGE FFT test..

It`s matter of personal preference,for me it`s not STABLE but for someone else it could be..

I`d say it could work for 24/7 usage if you pass P95 LARGE FFT for more than 1 hour..

I recommend at least 6h P95 LARGE FFT STABLE..

I make sure that my OC is 12h+ P95 STABLE at SMALL FFT, LARGE FFT and BLEND..

At the end i trow IBT 20 runs with MAX RAM..

CHERS..


----------



## turrican9

Turns out I was to fast with my conclusions earlier on









I still have that freezing happening when LinX Loads after about 18-19 sec. when using my Ballistix mem. Only way to qonquer this was to adjust some of the timings on the 2nd information. however, these sticks did better than my Geil mem. Could do it by just adjusting a few of them. Another thing is that no matter how strange it sounds, my Ballistix mem are much more sensitive when using x9 CPU multi compared to x8.5 when using 5-5-5-15 timings. This motherboard is not an easy one. Maybe with the right mem it would be easier.

I feel I have used way to much time on this now. I'm feeling tired. Have backed down to 3.6GHz (9x400FSB) and 800 4-4-4-12 for the mem. And will keep it there. So for now, I'm gonna use my computer and leave this overclocking. Only thing I have not tried, which probably is the key factor, is to try with 4GB RAM instead of 8GB. It seems most others in this thread is using 4GB. So I have probably been to stuborn in this matter.

Anyway, I need a brake now


----------



## franckimp

Hi! I'm kinda new here and just finish my rig. With a P5Q Pro Turbo









check my system for more info on it. (Q6600, 2 X EVGA 9800GTX+6, ...)

This cpu is 2.4ghz stock. With the help of asus software I manage to get it up to 2.8 stable 24/7 (max 53*c) ... In the past I overclocked 2 or 3 other pc but with less settings







As I bought a new antec 900 case... I wanted to get this cpu at least to 3ghz... what was impossible software wise. I read this section of the forum on how to do it...

After all the stuff in "cpu setting" to disable. I ajusted the cpu ratio to 375, set the fsb freq to 333, the DRAM is on auto ... the pc was runing great at 3ghz until I tested with prime... the temp of the cores went up to 65*c then I stop. Is it too high... in the long run playing game it will heat up over ...

CPUTIN - max 54
AUXTIN - max 47

so...
FSB Strap North bridge?
DRAM frequency?
DRAM Timing?
or my cpu cooler?
maybe there is something wrong that heat up???


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11819320*
> After all the stuff in "cpu setting" to disable. I ajusted the cpu ratio to 375, set the fsb freq to 333, the DRAM is on auto ... the pc was runing great at 3ghz until I tested with prime... the temp of the cores went up to 65*c then I stop. Is it too high... in the long run playing game it will heat up over ...


I`m sure that I`ve posted settings for Q6600 here on this thread co check 20 pages backwards..

Max safe core temperature (LOAD in any kind of program) for Q6600:

If it`s B3 stepping then it`s 65C (Tjmax is 80C for this stepping)..

If it`s G0 Steping it`s 75C (Tjmax=90C)..

Use CoreTemp program for reading core temperatures..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

alright... I tried what you said and great it's working!!! but the cooler I have just suck







will need to order


----------



## franckimp

for everyday use it's okay at 3ghz but not safe to play game... I'll lower it back to 2.8 or reset to stock


----------



## KingT

So have you find my Q6600 settings on this thread??

Maybe your cooler is not installed propery as it`s a push pin mounting design..

Try to reseat it and to lock pins better (push them in hard and lock by rotating them)..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

this cooler was runing at good temp before at 2.8ghz (with asus software)... I think it's just not enough









I'll try reseat it soon but I'll need to buy artic silver 5 paste.

but better cooler is always a best solution


----------



## KingT

@*franckimp*

Allways use BIOS for OCing as ASUS OC software is unstable and can couse crashes..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

it has been runing great with asus oc software for almost 6 months... for sure it was only 400mhz overclock! ... and it didn't crash. Also the temp were good at 2.8ghz with software...


----------



## franckimp

with that CORSAIR CWCH50-1 High Performance CPU Cooler I would be okay?


----------



## KingT

It should be OK..

Kepp your core temps under 75C at all times..

Cooler Master Hyper 212+ is good as well and is 30 US Dollars..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hi franckimp, Corsair H50 is pretty nice. Even better, go for H70. Alternatively, for cheap and great, go for Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

If you are in Canada, and able to order from NCIX.com or in-store, many times, the CM Hyper 212+ only cost $20+tax there while the H70 is on for like $75 +tax now.









Mind you do not use AS 5 as your CPU thermal paste... for Corsairs, just use the Shin Etsu that came ready with them... or if you really want to use something else, try IC Diamond 7.


----------



## donrapello

Hey guys.

I think H70 really is a good buy, as what i've seen it in reviews.. and it's cheap as soap!
I've been customizing my wc setup for a year now and it ain't so cheap to build.
I should install one to my friends i7-950 next week.. can't wait to see the effect to temps on that one









franckimp also should consider XSPC Rasa 240mm kit.. it's only 129.99$, including watertank with a pump, 240mm rad and Cpu-block. With a kit like that, you could also add gpu in loop later if you like.. or Chipset-block if needed.

There's also 120mm kits available afaik, if you're not planning to add any other parts to the wc-setup later on.

Google it, it's pretty interesting choice when looking for cheap wc-setup.


----------



## KingT

Well I was not impressed with *H70* as it was outperformed with AIR coolers like *Noctua NH-D14* and performed on pair with a lot of other ir coolers..

Also I`ve seen in THIS REVIEW temps shot *over 80C* in *Prime95* and OC`d *Ci7 920 @ 4GHz* ..

For Ci7 @ 4GHz I would look elswhere..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

If the H70 hit 80c in Prime95, imagine what it would hit when running IBT (LinX)









By the way, I have searched the net regarding the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo and 8GB RAM. And I am talking about this particular motherboard, not the other P5Q boards.

It seems there is a common problem for this motherboard to handle 8GB, when compared to many other motherboards. Many people coldnt even get their 4x2GB to boot with this board. In many cases it boots but not stable. Found many threads on this subject. In many cases people where perfectly stable with 6GB, by taking out one stick.

So after all the reading, I'm just happy my 8GB infact works stable at 800 4-4-4-12. I have settled for 3.6GHz RAM 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v and have tweaked everything. This should be just as fast then let's say 3.9GHz with every feature relaxed.

Edit: The only real solution when overclocking with 8GB seems to be those 2nd information timings. While one get the CPU speed up, it really kills the RAM bandwith. So no point. However these 2nd timings can help people who is having problems even at default speeds with 8GB RAM, by adjusting just a few of them, lets say one notch up.

I wish Asus updates the bios for the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo. In short, as it stands now, my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R overclocks 8GB alot better. Can run my Ballistix at 1021MHz CAS 5-5-5-15 2.0v at Performance Level 8. However, going from 800 past 1000 gives almost nothing in real world performance. So I will stick with my above mentioned setup. One must also remember that even if I'm at 800 on the RAM, they do this at 4-4-4-12.


----------



## ocman

I believe one review is not enough to justify a product's performance...

3+ reviews on the same product would suffice though.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


So after all the reading, I'm just happy my 8GB infact works stable at 800 4-4-4-12. I have settled for 3.6GHz RAM 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v and have tweaked everything. This should be just as fast then let's say 3.9GHz with every feature relaxed.


On LGA775 platform every FSB MHz counts so your system would have better memory bandwidth with ram @ 866MHz 5-5-5-15 (433MHz FSB x 9) with same 2nd row of timings eg. 8-3-5-4-6-4-7 than at 800MHz 4-4-4-12 (400MHz FSB x9)..

Not becouse 66MHz faster RAM but becouse 33MHz faster FSB..

Due your RAM compatiblity issue run your RAM at rated 800MHz CL4..

CHEERS..


----------



## fastsite

Sorry dudes but I upgraded to an i7 but I'm still using the p5q pro turbo as a second rig and its still running great!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fastsite*


Sorry dudes but I upgraded to an i7 but I'm still using the p5q pro turbo as a second rig and its still running great!


Good Luck with a new setup









CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

i had a h70 and got rid of it pretty quick "2 days"as the noise of the fans drove me nuts i know people change the fans for that reason but why pay for a h70 and then have to buy new fans to go with it.
actually my v8 performed much better.


----------



## petrieslastword

I was sent over here after posting this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/902099-looking-true-beginner-help-oc-my.html

I would've come here, but assumed it was only for users on the Turbo version.

I'm hoping to get my E5200 up to 4.0 Ghz, currently it's at 3.2, but I'm waiting for my new cooling solution to arrive. In the meantime I'm trying to learn a bit more about how this all works, as I am admittedly quite the beginner when it comes to this, cnd still find much of the jargon confusing.

I ordered a Cooler Master Hyper 101i Heat-Pipes Direct Contact CPU Cooler Intel Socket LGA775/1156 RR-H101-22FK-RI before I discovered this forum, but I'm not sure if it's gong to cool me well enough to run 4.0. I'll settle for less if need be, as I'm still waiting for the right price on a new GPU anyways, since that is definitely my system bottleneck.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## maxextz

you will get plenty of help here for sure.

i used to own an e52 before and found this thread very useful check it out.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5200-overclocking-thread.html


----------



## turrican9

By the way, I don't have the DRAM CLK Skew settings in my bios? Where they present in previous bios versions, older than the 0602? Have seen others post these settings from their P5Q Pro Turbo mobos


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petrieslastword;11834101*
> I was sent over here after posting this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/902099-looking-true-beginner-help-oc-my.html
> 
> I would've come here, but assumed it was only for users on the Turbo version.
> 
> I'm hoping to get my E5200 up to 4.0 Ghz, currently it's at 3.2, but I'm waiting for my new cooling solution to arrive. In the meantime I'm trying to learn a bit more about how this all works, as I am admittedly quite the beginner when it comes to this, cnd still find much of the jargon confusing.
> 
> I ordered a Cooler Master Hyper 101i Heat-Pipes Direct Contact CPU Cooler Intel Socket LGA775/1156 RR-H101-22FK-RI before I discovered this forum, but I'm not sure if it's gong to cool me well enough to run 4.0. I'll settle for less if need be, as I'm still waiting for the right price on a new GPU anyways, since that is definitely my system bottleneck.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Hi petrieslastword, your E5200 will sure hit 4GHz (whether it's Rev. M0 or Rev. R0), with the P5Q series mobo.

Having an efficient CPU cooler (also system ventilation), and a quality PSU, are vital for enduring/stable overclocking, in addition to some countless fine tuning in the BIOS.









Please check the 1st page of related info, mods, tips, and guides to enhance your overclocking experience with your mobo.









Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard petrieslastword!!!









*P.S. On voltage settings for my E5200 R0 to hit 4GHz are to set 1.425V (1.4V actual reading) for VCore and all else voltages with minimum values.*


----------



## ocman

There have been quite some discussions and arrival of new members during my absence for the past few days.

So now I welcome Ouwe Reus, flowtek, Asus11, turrican9, donrapello, xdanger, and franckimp aboard!!!









Please check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, tips, and guides to enhance your overclocking experience with the mobo you have.









Happy holidays and Happy overclocking!!!









I would also want to thank the members for extending their helping to other members and keeping this club alive during my absences.









P.S. Happy 700th post!

Within the next few days, I will have my current system running again, once I install everything in place. It seems that the mobo is a bit different from the original on the outlook such as the capacitors... hope all those minor differences will give me a better/more solid PRO Turbo.


----------



## Asus11

thanks ocman! glad to be part of it

my motherboard just came 10 mins ago in the post!

along with artic silver and articlean.. my ram is yet to come, but just being curious my ram at the moment is pc2 5300 667mhz how much do u think i can oc my cpu with that ram untill my pc2 8500 kingston ram comes? thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11;11839758*
> thanks ocman! glad to be part of it
> 
> my motherboard just came 10 mins ago in the post!
> 
> along with artic silver and articlean.. my ram is yet to come, but just being curious my ram at the moment is pc2 5300 667mhz how much do u think i can oc my cpu with that ram untill my pc2 8500 kingston ram comes? thanks!


Hi Asus11, I'm not sure of the make and model of the RAMs you have now, but in theory, if compatible with the mobo, they should at least running 333 MHz w/o a problem... maintaining a 1:1 FSB to DRAM ratio.

333 X 9 (your CPU multiplier) = more or less 3GHz for your E6600.

P.S. Make sure you have adequate CPU and system cooling in place when you overclock.


----------



## Asus11

cant believe it my kingston ram just came aswell!!! even though play.com said 3-5 days it came next day!!
and then money cleared in my bank.. a good day

tonights gunna be a good good niiiiight! lol


----------



## KingT

@*Asus11*

What is model your Kingston exactly??

If it`s HyperX 2x2GB 1066MHz *KHX8500D2K2/4G *it`s not supported by any P5Q mobo and it probably will not run @ 1066MHz ..

I have it and I`ve never managed to run it @ 1066MHz speed no matter what voltage or timings I`ve used..

The fastest I`ve ran it is 1040MHz 1.9V STABLE on P5Q Pro..

I`ve ran my RAM on Gigabyte EP45 mobos @ 1150MHz with 2.2V easy and they run @ 1066MHz with 2.0V..

CHEERS..


----------



## Power_Man

you can take mu name off the list.








I have moved up a bit in the swing of things.

I now a i5 760, and ASUS P7P55D-E Pro









Thanks for all the info when i first got the Pro turbo.


----------



## turrican9

Turns out all my RAM is on the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo's QVL list. And are listed to work in Dual Channel in all slots.

GEIL
GB28GB6400C5QC
DDR2 800
8192MB(Kitof4)

and these are listed as to work as pairs in all 4 slots

Crucial
BL25664AA80A.16FE5(EPP)
DDR2 800
2048MB


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power_Man;11842387*
> you can take mu name off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have moved up a bit in the swing of things.
> 
> I now a i5 760, and ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info when i first got the Pro turbo.


Good luck with your new rig..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11842435*
> Turns out all my RAM is on the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo's QVL list. And are listed to work in Dual Channel in all slots.


I`ve told you what you need to do..

Run 450MHz FSB settings that I`ve posted with x6 CPU MULTI @ Prime95 LARGE FFT for 6h and if you pass then your ram is OK @ 900MHz 5-5-5-15..

Also before P95 also with 6x CPU multi run memtest Windows ver. 4.0 four instances with 1750MB of dedicated RAM for each and if you pass 200% error free then it`s not your RAM..

That`s only way you`ll know if your RAM is the troublemaker..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power_Man;11842387*
> you can take mu name off the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have moved up a bit in the swing of things.
> 
> I now a i5 760, and ASUS P7P55D-E Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info when i first got the Pro turbo.


Hi Power_Man, Nice to know you got a new rig. Are you retiring your PRO Turbo or have both rigs running?

You are still welcome to participate in discussions and/or share opinions in this club (never obligated though) as a retired/previous mobo owner...









As I have been using different colours labels for the members list also for that purpose. A text colour change of your user name in the 1st page would suffice.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastsite;11831281*
> Sorry dudes but I upgraded to an i7 but I'm still using the p5q pro turbo as a second rig and its still running great!


Hi fastsite, congrats on getting yourself a new rig!







No need to be sorry! I like the Core i7... but I might just skip it and wait for the next next platform and CPUs, as my plan is to build a new rig every 5-6 years.


----------



## Power_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11843158*
> Hi Power_Man, Nice to know you got a new rig. Are you retiring your PRO Turbo or have both rigs running?
> 
> You are still welcome to participate in discussions and/or share opinions in this club (never obligated though) as a retired/previous mobo owner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have been using different colours labels for the members list also for that purpose. A text colour change of your user name in the 1st page would suffice.


Well it was only a few months old, and I could not afford to buy a whole new rig, so I had some old odds and sods laying around, and pieced together a PC and sold it on kijiji with the turbo-e7500- and ram.

I'll poke my head in from time to time. Never became a pro on the thing, just enough to get by.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11842518*
> I`ve told you what you need to do..
> 
> Run 450MHz FSB settings that I`ve posted with x6 CPU MULTI @ Prime95 LARGE FFT for 6h and if you pass then your ram is OK @ 900MHz 5-5-5-15..
> 
> Also before P95 also with 6x CPU multi run memtest Windows ver. 4.0 four instances with 1750MB of dedicated RAM for each and if you pass 200% error free then it`s not your RAM..
> 
> That`s only way you`ll know if your RAM is the troublemaker..
> 
> CHEERS..


Tried this. Same results. I know what my CPU is capable of anyway. But I don't get this motherboard... I'm testing with my Geil mem now. Used all your settings. 6x450FSB. Mem at 900 5-5-5-15 2.0 volts.

Was highly unstable and BSOD'd when starting IBT. But get this... I changed DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge from 15 to 18, and changed the Row refresh Cycle time from 52 to 80. After I saved the settings computer turns off and starts again (Do this when changing some settings. This is normal). Booted Windows, but this time IBT seems to do just fine. Got back to bios and changed those settings back to 15 and Row refresh to Auto (which is 52). Started Windows again, and IBT seems fine. Strange... And now I'm testing with CPU at 9x450FSB - 4050MHz. Running IBT. Seems fine so far.. 445FSB is highly erratic and will BSOD, sometimes Windows will not start.

I just don't get this motherboard...

Edit: IBT stopped uppon error after the second run. This is expected, cause I was running CPU-core at 1.34v (full load) and I know it needs 1.34v (Full load at 4GHz, I was running 4.05GHz now. 445FSB is unstable so I cant test at 4GHz. However, trying 9x440FSB right now.

Edit2: Lol, at 440FSB Windows Froze when starting IBT







Will try to Change those two mem settings again to see what happens

Edit3: And now it wont even start Windows at 440FSB. Even if I changed DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge and Row Refresh Cycle time... Seems there is some FSB holes here... 450FSB seems very solid, but not 440 and 445. However, this is not as strange as what happened when I ran 6x450FSB, as I've explaines earlier. Was highly unstable, but after I changed those two mem settings it seemed very stable, even when I changed them back. This seems like highly erratic behaviour. I will try to enable Spread Spectrum and see what happens.

Edit4: And get this, tried 441FSB, saved and computer rebooted (Did not turn it self off and started again, just a normal reboot), windows froze under startup. Went into bios again and changed the DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge to 18 again, saved, computer turned off and started again, just as expected. And guess what, windows booted fine. However, this did not work at 440FSB, even If I changed DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge 18 (Just for the sake that it should turn off and start again). Strange! So it seemed 440FSB was a 'FSB hole', just as 445 is. And when changing from these 'holes' to a setting that is not a FSB hole, the computer needs to be turned off and on again to not be erratic. After this, all seems fine. This is probably what happened at 6x450FSB, I came from 445 or another 'hole' and the computer had not been turned off. Until I changed those two RAM settings. Then all seemed fine.

Even if I booted Windows at 441FSB, IBT froze instantly. Keep in mind that this did not happen at 9x450FSB.

Trying 8.5 x450FSB now. Windows booted fine and IBT is running... I'm beginning to think this could have something to do with the FSB strap. I'm running it at Auto. If I set it manually to 400 it won't work. Maybe when at auto the 400 strap kicks in at 450FSB + and works ok on auto. And the reason for the system being highly unstable when just below 450FSB is because the strap works at 333? Could this be the explanation?

think I will experiment with the NB Skew settings and see if I can get 430 to 449FSB more stable. 450FSB seems so stable.. Must have something to do with the FSB Strap and North Bridge timings...

Allthough IBT did 5 runs successfully on 8.5x450FSB with Geil mem at 900 5-5-5-18 2.0v windows froze instantly when two sessions of memtest for Windows where started.

And again, turning those mem settings a notch up in the 2nd information row seems to do the trick. I had to turn them one notch up, so it really did not kill my mem bandwith. Seems like this is the only way for this motherboard to overclock with 4x2GB mem in it.

Update:

Have found the two settings that causes the most problems:

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
*READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 7*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

By setting these two one notch up and leave rest of these timings at default, memtest for Windows no longer freeze instantly when running mem at 900. Right now I'm testing at 921MHz. 8.5x 460FSB. READ to READ Delay (D) seems to be the setting that affects stability the most.

Edit: Memtest for Windows ran for a while at 921 and froze with an error. Still, it ran much longer than before. Trying the other 'key' setting now - READ to READ Delay (S): to 5.

Update: Memtest for Windows is humming along nicely now... These two settings are the culprit, at least for 8GB on this motherboard. My Ballistix mem also reacted the same way with these two timings.

*Update2: 9x440FSB is working now, after these timings was adjusted. Windows no longer freeze when booting. Just finished 5 runs in IBT without errors. Memtest for Windows also seems fine so far.*

Here is a link to a guy suggesting these 2nd row timings

The other timings under the 2nd row could also be important for some. One just have to trial and error. But it seems one can focus very much on the 2nd row timings, and especially Read to Read Delay timings. If they are just turned one notch up from default, they will not kill memory bandwith. However if you turn all of them two notches up they will severely kill memory bandwith. In my case I got away with just turning two of them up one notch. Possible could leave READ to READ Delay (S) at default up to 900MHz. Have not tested that yet.

*ocman,*

I really think you should put this information about these very important timings on the first page. It would be very helpfull for people that are having problems with 8GB RAM on this motherboard. I base this information on my testing with two different sets of 4x2GB mem which is actually listed in the QVL to work with this motherboard. And yes, they do at their default speeds, but when overclocking I have to atleast, adjust these two important timings it seems, or all hell brake loose. I also base this information on a lot of searching on Google. Finding people with this same motherboard, 8GB RAM and problems. Many of them couldn't even get their mem to run stable at default speeds. I am certain that in most of these situations it narrows down to these 2nd Row timings. And especially the two I have found to be my biggest culprit here, tested with both of my mem sets.

*KingT,*

I've read earlier in this thread that the usual max stable FSB for Quad Cores on these boards is around the 460FSB mark.. ?

And I was not trying to be stubborn when you time after time suggested to down my multi to test FSB and RAM stability (Done that now), because I allready knew what my CPU was capable of and what Volts it needs on different speeds. So trying your suggestion did not do any difference. It all came down to these 2nd information timings. I experimented with these settings earlier on and for some reason I left them at Auto trying to find other solutions, and wasted my time.

*SyveRson*,

By the way, memset does not have these 2nd information settings









_Update: Still running 9x440FSB= 3960MHz on CPU and RAM at 880MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v with those two READ to READ timings one notch up. Have almost finished one pass of 4 instances of memtest for Windows. Each of them using 1750MB RAM, for a total of 7GB. Remember, before I adjusted these two timings, Windows wouldn't even boot at 440FSB, no matter what other settings I used. Tried them all. Had to either go down to 435FSB (Which was unstable), or up the FSB to 450 to get Windows to Boot, but also was unstable. To get somewhat stable with READ to READ settings at Auto I had to back down to 425FSB, but even there stability over time could be questioned. Strange things could happen._
_
Update: They finished 100% memtest for Windows without errors. Going through second pass now._

Look at this thread . Here is a guy RMA his motherboard cause of these problems with 8GB RAM. Had he only known.... He could have changed a couple of settings under the 2nd Row Information and everything would have most likely ran perfect.

_
Update: I've now gone trough the second pass of memtest for Windows and still going strong







I just have to thank yet another motherboard giving me the chance of getting to know it







Allthough this was a stubborn mother ****er







_

_Update: I'm about 30% past the third pass of Windows memtest. Still running four sessions with each session running 1750MB, for a total of 7GB Mem.

*Update: It ran almost through the fourth round in memtest before I stopped the test. I then gave it 20 rounds in IBT error free, and am still running Prime95 Large FFTs now. Prime95 has been running for about 6 - 7 hours. System seems rock stable!*

_
*
I have probably owned 20 - 30 motherboards (Wild guess. Probably 30+. I have had a ****load of them







) the last 15 years, just 3 or 4 of them have given me a real Headache, the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo is now one of them







*

*Happy New year !*


----------



## Billy_5110

Good news for me. I just get a Core 2 Quad Q6600 g0 and an asus striker II NSE for some stuff useless to me ( logitech mx 5500 rev, razer lycosa and 17'' samsung lcd screen). I was suposed to buy the cpu for 100$ but the guy asked me if i would exchange for something. He gave me the board too and i wouldn't use it because i know the nvidia based chipset doesn't OC very well. I don't know how much i can sell my E5200 M0 never OCed and the striker II NSE. If you, guys have an idea...

Now, i'm pretty sure i found the way to acess bios with my board. I can't with usb keyboard and usb to ps2 adapter sadly. ill buy a ps2 keyboard and hope.

I wait my Cooler master Hyper 212+ with 2 cooler master r4 120mm fan, AC MX-2 and a WD caviar black sataII 750GB. That should be a great improvement.

Thanks for reading







Sorry if it's off-topic.

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## KingT

*Happy New year to the all OCN members..*

*CHEERS..*


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Happy New year KingT! Hope you have had a happy new year celebration!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11848429*
> *KingT,*
> 
> Happy New year KingT! Hope you have had a happy new year celebration!


Yeah I`m still celebrating

Same back to you mate..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11848445*
> Yeah I`m still celebrating
> 
> Same back to you mate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, I'm finally celebrating here... Have really worked day and night with this motherboard. And now, finally I have come to some conclusions...


----------



## turrican9

By the way, how old are you KingT? Can you remember a site called OcMax? www.ocmax.com from about 10 years ago?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11848461*
> Yeah, I'm finally celebrating here... Have really worked day and night with this motherboard. And now, finally I have come to some conclusions...


Nice man:thumb:

Hope that your rig works better in 2011..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*Happy New Year 2011!!!*


----------



## liskawc

just wanted to say happy new year guys


----------



## turrican9

*Update: It ran almost through the fourth round in memtest before I stopped the test. I then gave it 20 rounds in IBT, max settings error free, and am still running Prime95 Large FFTs now. Prime95 has been running for about 6 - 7 hours. System seems rock stable!*

*My current settings:*

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 440
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-880

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
*READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 7*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.3250
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30
DRAM Voltage: 2.0
NB Voltage: 1.30
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance

_*And again, Only edited those two READ TO READ settings one notch up, from default. Rest of the 2nd row timings is at their default. This made all the difference in the world for my 8GB setup. *_


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Update: It ran almost through the fourth round in memtest before I stopped the test. I then gave it 20 rounds in IBT, max settings error free, and am still running Prime95 Large FFTs now. Prime95 has been running for about 6 - 7 hours. System seems rock stable!*


Looking good man







what`s the FSB freq??

So what have you changed in BIOS to improve your stability??

Have you edited 2nd row of memory timings..?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

You can read all about my little 'adventure' in thread post 928


----------



## turrican9

*[email protected] overclocking and temps*

By the way, i have a question regarding CPU temps. Read somewhere that the max t-casing temp for these Core2 Quads was 71c. Is that the CPUTIN temp showing up in CPUID hardware monitor or the highest core temp of the four cores? CPUTIN temp is always lower than the hottest core.

I use a TT TRUE cooler with a Zalman 120mm fan connected to the morherboards chassis fan2 connector. I use Fan control from bios, and when I set it at Turbo it regulates from about 1200rpm up to about 1800rpm when CPU is max Loaded. It has a 3-pin connector and did not regulate when connected to the 4-pin CPU Fan connector. When Running 1.325 Volts (LLC enabled) My max load Volts is 1.31 Volts. Highest CPUTIN temp when running IBT was 73c and 78c for the hottest core (core 0) according to CPUID Hardware Monitor. CPU is running 3960MHz 440FSB x9. Have not tried lower v-core, and I think it needs 1.3 volts + for this speed. I think I need better cooling if shooting for 4GHz +.

The new Noctua NH-C14 looks very promising. And the Noctua NH-D14 should also be a safe bet...

Edit: Seems like the max fan rpm recorded when testing was 1548rpm. so I probably forgot to turn the system fan setting from Standard setting to Turbo.

Update: Have adjusted fan setting to Turbo now. Started IBT. temps seems better and fan is running at 1750rpm + under load. I use the Chassis Fan2 connector which is located beside the CPU-fan connector. It actually shows up as CPU fan in CPUID Hardware monitor and regulates the fan according to the CPU temp. Seems like this is an alternative CPU fan connector or something. Works very well.

Update: After running IBT for a while with the Turbo fan settings CPUTIN temp seems to max at 70c, and hottest core at 77c, but seems to average around 74-75c.

Update: Trying 9x 445FSB = 4005MHz right now. Using same Volts as mentioned above. Started 10 runs of IBT







Its a joy to overclock this motherboard after I sorted out those READ TO READ timing issues when using 8GB RAM









*KingT,*

Also, you say max temp should be no more than 75c. Is that the CPUTIN temp, or the hottest core?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@*Asus11*

What is model your Kingston exactly??

If it`s HyperX 2x2GB 1066MHz *KHX8500D2K2/4G *it`s not supported by any P5Q mobo and it probably will not run @ 1066MHz ..

I have it and I`ve never managed to run it @ 1066MHz speed no matter what voltage or timings I`ve used..

The fastest I`ve ran it is 1040MHz 1.9V STABLE on P5Q Pro..

I`ve ran my RAM on Gigabyte EP45 mobos @ 1150MHz with 2.2V easy and they run @ 1066MHz with 2.0V..

CHEERS..



its 2gb ram and its the KHX8500D2K2/2G, its compatible because im using them right now.. as always there was some hickups on the way.. trying to get everything out of a stock hp computer was really hard, after that I had trouble putting everything into a new case and putting all the wires in correctly, then the new cpu fan was playing up, after a few hours I done it, then it was booting then going to blue screen of death, harddrive was failing, pulled out a copy of linux backed up all my stuff, took the hardrive out, bought a samsung f3 from pc world, downloaded vista again and reinstalled everything.. so now finally its all done..just my resolution seems abit smaller.. hopefully windows update will fix that, now i need some help OCING!!


----------



## turrican9

*Asus11,*

That E6600 should be good for about 3.2GHz on stock cooling. And maybe 3.6GHz on high-end air.

I have had many CPUs through the years, the E6600 was one of them. Mine could never do 3.6GHz stable. But found that 8x 400FSB = 3.2GHz was a fast and nice speed for this CPU. So I downed the multi from its standard x9 to x8. Worked very well. This was using a Asus P5N-E SLI motherboard.

The Asus P5Q Pro Turbo should handle this like a breeze


----------



## Asus11

well instead of keeping the stock cooler i bought a akasa evo heatsink cooler, ino its probs not as good as the high end stuff but i got it really cheap


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Read somewhere that the max t-casing temp for these Core2 Quads was 71c. Is that the CPUTIN temp showing up in CPUID hardware monitor or the highest core temp of the four cores? CPUTIN temp is always lower than the hottest core.

Update: After running IBT for a while with the Turbo fan settings CPUTIN temp seems to max at 70c, and hottest core at 77c, but seems to average around 74-75c

Also, you say max temp should be no more than 75c. Is that the CPUTIN temp, or the hottest core?


First of all always go by core emperatures.

Use CoreTemp to read core temperatures and not HWmonitor..

Your 77C is fine as 2 (or even 5C over 75C) will not hurt your chip..

In real life thre`s no program in the world that will heat up your CPU like IBT does..

@*Asus11*

Yeah that RAM is OK for P5Q Pro TURBO unlike 4GB kit (2x2GB)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

I know IBT is totally unrealistic and does not reflect any ordinary use of a computer. I remember the first time I tried LinX, came from using Prime95 using small FFTs to test CPU. I was chocked of the temp LinX produced when compared to Prime95s small FFTs. Even Prime95 small FFTs run much hotter than any game or app will.

So therefore one can conclude that even of your temp is a little bit on the high side in IBT, it simply does not matter as much. One will only use IBT/LinX in relatively short periods of time, to test CPU stability

Update: My sweetspot seems to be 9x 440FSB = 3960MHz at 1.31 volts (full load). 9x 445FSB = 4005MHz needs more volts. I could do it but IBT will most probably heat the hottest core up to 80c. Anyway, for everyday use it dont matter. But I think I will keep it at 3.96GHz anyway. 4GHz is just a number, not a big deal


----------



## KingT

Exactly..

Even Intel stated that max core temperature for 24/7 usage should be kept under 75C for Q9x50 CPU`s tested with 20min of P95 SMALL FFT..

Here`s THE LINK

CHEERS..


----------



## Asus11

im currently running 50c at full load which is a huge improvement
that might have to do with artic silver, aftermarket fan and motherboard


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Exactly..

Even Intel stated that max core temperature for 24/7 usage should be kept under 75C for Q9x50 CPU`s tested with 20min of P95 SMALL FFT..

Here`s THE LINK

CHEERS..


Checked out your link. Good information. 65c is listed as safe temp for these Quads. And 75c as hot. I assume the safe temp is its usual max operating temp for daily use to keep it healthy and give it a long life.

I see the QX9770 have a very low tcase temp. QX9770: Tcase Max 56c, Stepping C1, TDP 136W, Idle 16W

-Tcase/Tjunction-
--55--/--60--60--60--60-- Hot
--50--/--55--55--55--55-- Warm
--45--/--50--50--50--50-- Safe
--25--/--30--30--30--30-- Cool

Why is it so low?


----------



## turrican9

Hello again,

Seems my woes are not yet over







Got a spontaneus reeboot after I had reinstalled Windows, when I was installing updates. I installed windows again, only this time I sat all timings in the 2nd row two notches up and turned FSB down to 435, to be on the safe side. Didn't help. I got a freeze just before it was about to finalize installation. Set everything back to auto in bios, cpu and mem at default speeds and installed Windows yet again. No problems.

And this after I have tested 30 - 40 runs with IBT, Ran 4 sessions of memtest for Windows, each with 1750MB, for a total of 7GB error free for over 4 passes. Ran Prime95 with large FFTs for over 7 hours without errors. All this at 3.96GHz with the two READ to READ settings one notch up.

Only thing I can think of as a possibly cause right now is the FSB Volts. I ran them at 1.3 volts. Even though previous experience have shown that it did not like to be sat over 1.28 Volts in my system. So will try that. If this doesn't work I will go for the 450FSB and turn multi down to 8.5 to see where this brings me.

I also have the possibility of trying my Crucial Ballistix set again, with the two 2nd. row timings turned up a notch

Is it important to overvolt southbridge or pci express volts when overclocking? They ran at default volts.


----------



## Asus11

anyone help me oc my e6600 please


----------



## KingT

MyCPU is ROCK SOLID 12h P95 each test with 1.26vFSB and 453MHz FSB..

So i don`t think that it`s your issue as you pass P95..

Try to upp vNB to 1.36V..

Still I think that it`s your RAM or isufficient Vcore as LLC doesn`t kick in in time with light load on CPU..

75C is max operating temp recommended for Q9x50 CPU`s so don`t worry if you hit it in IBT..

I ran once my Q9550 at 77C for 7h str8 in OCCT LINPACK and that was a year ago..

Chip is still performing the same way as when i originally bought it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

So you think that too little volts to NB could have caused this? Even though it passed all stability testing.

Will also try do disable LLC and compensate for the Volt drop.


----------



## turrican9

For some sick reason windows would not boot anymore at the previous rock solid overclock. Sometimes it do, but freeze pretty instantly.

However, when i now tested 450FSB x8.5 Windows booted right away. And I'm sure if I go back to 440FSB x9 it will work again. Must be som strange FSB strap problems.

Update: *And guess what, IT DID!* *I had to first set 450FSB then go back to 440FSB and all is well again!* There is no other explanation than the FSB strap then! Highly erratic. Probably my only solution will be to run 450FSB and up. Lol! This is sick!

Update: *I'm instead trying to set strap to 333. 400 does not work. And AUTO is obviously highly erratic in my system!*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11;11855002*
> anyone help me oc my e6600 please


Hi Asus11, mind give us your current BIOS settings you are using?


----------



## ocman

Hi turrican9, just as a reminder not to install software while you test overclock.


----------



## turrican9

ocman,

I had allready tested that overclock Rock Solid









I the end, I reinstalled with everything at default speeds. And have made myself an Image of the installation now.

By the way, the 333 strap did not work properly with my previous rock stable overclock. And the AUTO function can not be trusted. Only thing that seems to be solid with the AUTO strap is 450FSB +.

Wonder if I should try the 0401 bios... Maybe the AUTO strap is more stable there...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Asus11, mind give us your current BIOS settings you are using?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus11*











Hi Asus11, please check out the helpful tips found in 1st page of the club.

In the BIOS, change to the following for sure :

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training.

*Enabled* MEM OC Charger.

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration.

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.

*Performance* CPU Margin Enhancement.

*Disabled* Intel Speed Step Tech, and C1E Support.

As for voltages (except for VCore), set them to minimum values required as a starting point.

For VCore, check it in the BIOS sensors monitor or with program(s) in Windows such as CPU-Z to see what the VCore is when CPU is running at default speed. Mind that the VCore you get from the sensor reading is slightly lower than what you set for VCore (this is called VDroop)

Again, read the tips first (if you have time, read some of the guides there too) and ask whenever you are not certain, before attempting to change settings in the BIOS especially the fields relating to voltages.


----------



## Asus11

changed multiplier to 9 and clock to 300 from 266, set voltage at 1.4 im getting 2.7ghz now.. i still dont really have a clue :x even after reading alot, my ram is 1066 so what should it be set at? confused


----------



## xdanger

My question. GTL Ref. 0,61x 0,63x and 0,65x are all safe?

But for now I'm just lowering my OC to 3.8 and finding all the minimum stable voltages.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanger;11863560*
> My question. GTL Ref. 0,61x 0,63x and 0,65x are all safe?
> 
> But for now I'm just lowering my OC to 3.8 and finding all the minimum stable voltages.


For CPU GTL voltage CHECK THIS post..

Q9550 likes actual GTL voltage in 0.790V - 0.830V range when OC`d with high FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## xdanger

so 0.61x is the correct one for my 1.20 FSB Termination Voltage (or 0.63x for 1.26 if I decide to bump it up a little bit)
Does auto choose that by default or should I set it?

By high FSB do you mean over 450?

Another question, I have a voltage regulator heat-sink lying around, Is there any point putting it on the board?


----------



## KingT

Allways set voltages manually in BIOS even when running your system @ stock..

For what do you need 1.20V FSB?? Are you OCing your Q9550?

CHEERS..


----------



## xdanger

Yes its at 3.8, Isn't 1.20 the default FSB TV even for stock?

FSB 445
CPU Voltage 1.3125
CPU GTL Ref. AUTO...
CPU PLL Voltage 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage 1.20
NB Voltage 1.3


----------



## turrican9

450FSB seems very solid and not flaky like 430 - 449FSB. Will try Ket's modded bios to see if it will stabilize the strap at these FSB settings. If not I will have to settle for 450FSB +. With a multi of x8.5 to x9.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanger;11865195*
> Yes its at 3.8, Isn't 1.20 the default FSB TV?


For 45nm CPU like your Q9550 vFSB of 1.10V is default value..

For 450MHz FSB i needed these settings to be Prime96 LARGE FFT stable (at least 6h) :

FSB 450
RAM freq=900MHz
CPU GTL Ref. 0.63x
CPU PLL Voltage 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage 1.26
DRAM voltage=1.90V
NB Voltage 1.3

PCIE & CPU spread spectrum=DISABLED
CPU & NB skews=AUTO

Remember that Q9550 likes a slight overshot of actual GTL voltage when FSB OC`d over 440MHz so in this case 1.26V FSB x 0.63 GTL multi = 0.7938V..

Test your OC with P95 LARGE FFT with lowest CPU MULTi x6 for at least 6h and if you pass then you`ve nailed GTL`s and vFSB voltages..

CHEERS..


----------



## xdanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11865309*
> Test your OC with P95 LARGE FFT with lowest CPU MULTi x6


I need to do that for stability testing even though I keep it at 8.5, Yes?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdanger;11865495*
> I need to do that for stability testing even though I keep it at 8.5, Yes?


By running P95 LARGE FFT with 6x CPU MULTI you test FSB OC of the system..

When (if) you pass at least 6h of P95 LARGE FFT then you reboot to BIOS upp multi to 8.5 and upp Vcore that CPU needs for that FSB x 8.5..

Then boot to OS and run Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM dedicated for the test..

If you crash in IBT then just reboot to BIOS and add more Vcore and test it with IBT again..

If you pass all the tests then you re ROCK SOLID..

*NOTE: KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL THE TIME!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11;11863497*
> changed multiplier to 9 and clock to 300 from 266, set voltage at 1.4 im getting 2.7ghz now.. i still dont really have a clue :x even after reading alot, my ram is 1066 so what should it be set at? confused


Hi Asus11, You need to lower the VCore to something close to stock voltage for your E6600... a FSB jump from 266 to 300 should not need 1.4V to stabilize.

1.4V is the max safe VCore voltage you can set for an Intel chip.

In general, my testing procedure is like this...

Try slowly increase FSB and DRAM (maintain 1:1 ratio would be best) with default voltages until system crashes or become unstable. Then, raise voltage baby step by baby step (usually VCore) until the system stabilize. Now, Raise the FSB and DRAM slowly again... until system crashes. Again, bump up a little on Vcore... until system stabilizes again.

In between, I might also like to bump up a little on FSB Termination voltage and NB voltage. Not always needed, as for my E5200, it seems better to keep them low like minimum. A club member here once mentioned reading about a golden ratio for FSB term voltage and NB volt somewhere on the Internet... it might explain or guide us on how to set for them... but I don't have that info...









As for DRAM voltage, follow the manufacturer spec. to set voltage for a given speed... and if your RAMs are not compatible with mobo (aka not in the QVL), then try raise a tiny bit more DRAM voltage, and set a tiny bit looser DRAM timings as you increase DRAM freq especially when the rated speed is over the "rated" stock speed for your RAMs or the rated speed of 800.

To a certain point when I need to raise like twice or more increments on voltages such as VCore to stabilize a CPU frequency, that usually means it's close to maxing out the overclock potential of the system (assume one didn't jump the steps when testing). Like cars, when it's near the top speed, it tends to take more time increase to a higher speed.

Successful overclocking, also greatly depends on the mobo, PSU, CPU/system cooling, and RAMs, in addition to the CPU and BIOS tweaking skills.

Hope these help...


----------



## virus86

Sigh, my E8400 C0 blows! (Or maybe its something else)

I have a Corsair H-50 waiting in the box and Ill only install it if Im able to get a stable 4GHz. Ill keep trying for 4Ghz till the last day Im able to return the H-50.

Ive been reading up on turrican9's post. I like how he posts detailed BIOS settings. Even though hes using a different processor, I used the same BIOS settings for his FSB = 435 and I got a "stable" run. Where "stable" is playing a round of SC2. I know its not the right way to test for stability, but its a stepping stone.

turrican9, what are your CPU settings in BIOS? Did you disable them all or are they at default (only onc disabled, its the one dealing with Windows XP, I think)


----------



## KingT

@*virus86*

Here`s The link to my post to you rgarding the BIOS settings and testing mehodology..

So what went wrong there?

Yes disable all options in CPU configuration table in BIOS and manually set CPU multiplier..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11866883*
> @*virus86*
> 
> Here`s The link to my post to you rgarding the BIOS settings and testing mehodology..
> 
> So what went wrong there?
> 
> Yes disable all options in CPU configuration table in BIOS and manually set CPU multiplier..
> 
> CHEERS..


I passed the 3hr 6x test, but when I went for 9x, it kept crashing all the way to 1.4V for the CPU. Should I keep going? When should I stop increasing voltage?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11867037*
> I passed the 3hr 6x test, but when I went for 9x, it kept crashing all the way to 1.4V for the CPU. Should I keep going? When should I stop increasing voltage?


What FSB freq.??

If your core temps are *under 75C* in all tests then you could go up to the 1.45V for Vcore but not further..

With x9 multi test with Intel Burn Test 20runs with MAX RAM..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11867037*
> I passed the 3hr 6x test, but when I went for 9x, it kept crashing all the way to 1.4V for the CPU. Should I keep going? When should I stop increasing voltage?


Hi virus86,

1.4V is the max safe to test with.

Have you tried tweaking FSB term. volt. and NB volt.?

How are the timings and voltage for your RAMs?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11867098*
> Hi virus86,
> 
> 1.4V is the max safe to test with.
> 
> Have you tried tweaking FSB term. volt. and NB volt.?
> 
> How are the timings and voltage for your RAMs?


His FSB and NB voltages are tweaked as he passes P95 with lowest x6 CPU multi..

He has Vcore hungry chip as he crashes with 9x multiplier..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

FSB = 450

I havent touched the other voltages.

My ram timings are 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V

Im going to run the 6x test again just to make sure I didnt mess anything up.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11867152*
> FSB = 450
> 
> I havent touched the other voltages.
> 
> My ram timings are 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V
> 
> Im going to run the 6x test again just to make sure I didnt mess anything up.


Use settings from the link that I`ve posted above..

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=900Mhz *<<VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY*
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
CPU multiplier= 9x
Vcore=what Chip needs to hit 4GHz (add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.0V
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9..

*1.* *But first test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 3h.*.

*2.* If you pass reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 9x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x9 =4.05GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass P95 LARGE FFT & IBT 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

I thought you`ve done it and tested with those settings..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

What is "8.5 multi"?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11867152*
> What is "8.5 multi"?


Sorry about that as I ment 9x CPU multiplier..

My Q9550 has a 8.5x CPU multiplier so that`s why I made a mistake..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

"FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."

???

Where is the stress.txt file?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11867794*
> "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file."
> 
> ???
> 
> Where is the stress.txt file?


Nevermind the stress.txt file..

What were the settings in BIOS (voltages,FSB, etc) and for how long have test ran?

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

It ran for 45 minutes and my CPU was set to 1.33125V.

First, I just choose 1.325V at random, but Windows froze. So I bumped it up and ran the first test, which yield the fatal error. I just bumped it up to 1.3375V and running the test again.


----------



## turrican9

Lol! Took out one RAM stick and my setup is overclocking like a God! Using 3x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 now. I didn't have to touch those 2nd row timings their at auto. And if that was not enough, I actually run my RAM at 1057MHz now at 5-5-5-15 2.1 Volts. CPU at 3.96GHz 440FSB. Also I have all my pullins enabled, static read enabled and AI at Strong. Because I'm not running RAM at 1:1 I could also drop my PL from 10 down to 8.

And I know I run Async Dual Channel now. I tested the difference between Async and regular Dual channel. Small differences. Anyway, when running with 8GB I had to run 1:1 with PL 10, I had to turn those second row timings up and loosen everything. So this Async mode will be much faster not matter what.

I AIDA64 right now I'm seeing this mem performance: Read Speed: 8891 MB/sec, Write Speed: 9252 MB/sec, Copy Speed: 8170 MB/sec and Lantency: 59.1 ns

Edit: Will probably have to downclock RAM al little as I know they are not good for much more than 1030MHz. But no matter if my RAM is stable at only 1:1 I don't care. If all my problems are gone now and I can overclock like this and keep stability I will be happy with 6GB in Async Dual mode. I could run 4GB in regular Dual channel too, but I want a little extra


----------



## turrican9

Here are some results from AIDA64 running 2x2GB Dual Channel at 1033MHz 5-5-5-15 compared to 3x2GB running Async Dual channel at same speed. CPU is 430FSB x9 PL is 8.

*2x2GB - Sync Dual Channel
READ: 8815 MB/s
Write: 9138 MB/s
Copy: 9142 MB/s
Latency: 58.8 ns

3x2GB - Async Dual Channel
READ: 8685 MB/s
Write: 9112 MB/s
Copy: 8463 MB/s (Did a second run, and this time it showed 8424 MB/s. So seems like results fluctates much. Changed the Copy speed because it now shows 8400 MB/s + pretty consistent.).
Latency: 60.6 ns*

_*Update: 2x2GB Single Channel:
READ: 7289 MB/s
Write: 8087 MB/s
Copy: 6987 MB/s
Latency: 63.6 ns*_

RAM also seems fine at 1033MHz. Will have to do some more stability testing though. Anyway.. Seems Mem copy speed took the biggest hit. Other than that they are comparable. Async Dual Channel is really not taking a very big hit here.

Another funny thing is that on my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R P35 Motherboard the READ and WRITE speeds in AIDA64 is very comparable with the P5Q Pro Turbo when I run my RAM at similar speeds in Dual Channel. Except for the Write speed being even higher on the Gigabyte board. However, in the Gigabyte Board the Copy speed is always much lower, even lower than the P5Q Pro mobo when ran in Async Dual Mode. Could this be some of the explanation of the mem woes with this, and probably many other Asus boards, maybe they have optimized mem settings in bios too tight in some areas...

Update:
My 3x2GB Ballistix mem seems to be running very smoothly in memtest for Windows now at 1033MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v. They are rated at 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v. And unofficially they are also rated at 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0 according to their SPD. Since they will not do much more than 1033MHz I think this will also limit my CPU clock to 9x 430FSB = 3870MHz. Since when not running mem at 1:1 I can lower PL to 8. So I think this will be a very good 24/7 setting for me. If I up FSB more I then have to run mem at 1:1 and get back to PL10.

So if no one else know if my performance will suffer any more then seen in AIDA64 here, when running mem in Async Dual channel, I will stick with 6GB. Love to get some feedback on this..

And by the way, I gave up on using 8GB on this board when overclocking. Had a very hard time making it stable. And even if I could get it stable, I still had to up those READ to READ timings, making performance suffer somewhat. There is obviously issues with this board and 4x2GB mem. Have searched google and many people couldn't even get it to work at default speeds. Asus should really update the bios. Last bios (0602) came out sometime around spring of 2009, so I highly doubt there will be more bios updates for this board. It's difficult these days to find good socket 775 DDR2 based motherboards, or else I would have bought something else..

As I've said earlier my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R which is a 'cheap' P35 motherboard, which I owned for almost 3 years now, have no problems whatsoever overclocking These 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix up to 1000MHz+ when using all 4 modules. And it has no problems with my Geil Black Dragon 8GB kit either. I wonder if this problem affects this Pro Turbo board only, and not the regular P5Q Pro...

In short, using 2x2GB or 3x2GB seems to do the trick for this motherboard. It now overclocks like it should be. I would love to hear from others using 4x2GB in this motherboard when overclocking.

Update: My 3x2GB Crucial Ballistix have just passed 100% in memtest for Windows. Running 1033MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v. Four sessions of memtest, each with 1250MB RAM, for a total of 5GB. Looking good...

I will post all my settings when I am 100% confident that my system is infact rock solid on a given setting. And shows no erratic behaviour like it did when overclocking with 8GB RAM, like when I tested it Rock solid at 9x 440FSB with memtest for Windows, Prime95 Large FFTs, IBT and suddenly it lost its stability. Probably because some issues with FSB Strap and 8GB... Sometimes my setup was rock solid in the FSB range 430 to 449 and suddenly it wouldn't even boot Windows. However, If I upped FSB to 450 (which did not have this erratic behaviour) and then down to let's say 440FSB, the system was in many cases stable again, for a period of time. My FSB Strap was at auto at all times. So I believe there must have been something strange with 8GB RAM and the FSB strap going on. But keep in mind, even when it was stable It was only because I had upped those READ to READ timings under 2nd information in bios.

I came to think of a possibility here... What If I tried 8GB RAM, booted Windows on a safe setting, and had used TurboV to make a profile and Turbo Key to activate the clocks in Windows. And just adjusted those settings in bios that is not inside TurboV. Like those READ to READ settings. I wonder If by doing this I would avoid that FSB strap bug going on with 8GB. I suspect this occured after reboots or powerdowns. Cause when the computer reboots it would have returned back to those safe settings. And once inside Windows again I could just have pushed the power button to get my overclock back. Anyway, how could I know if the FSB strap was working, even if i booted on safe setting? My best bet would be to let it boot windows at 9 x450FSB, to ensure it had the right strap, then let it downclock to let's say 9x 440FSB by using Turbo Key. Still I would not have managed the High memfrequency I'm using now, and would have to up those READ to READ timings. Just a thought though...

Also, I have tried Ket's modded 0602 bios, which has modded mem table, but I have not tried it after I discovered the READ to READ settings, one notch up with 8GB RAM, as far as I can remember. Maybe it fixes the FSB strap issue when using 8GB RAM...

*Update:*

Ket's bios did nothing for me when running 8GB RAM. Even though I upped those READ to READ timings.

However, I have tested the above mentioned 6GB configuration perfectly stable now. Used memtest for Windows, Prime95 Large FFT's and IBT. Seems rock solid. No erratic behaviour or symptoms after several reboots, like when using 8GB RAM.

*Stable settings using 3x2GB RAM in Async Dual-Channel Mode:*

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 430
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1033

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Stronger
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [8]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.30000
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.26
DRAM Voltage: 2.00
NB Voltage: 1.26
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance_

*Update:* Updated my AIDA64 mem scores with results from running 2x2GB in Single Channel modus.


----------



## petrieslastword

So I took some value and have my PC overclocked @ 34.37, and it's booting and running fine, but I cannot get Prime95 to run, I get this:

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was .5, expected less than 0.4

Along with some other stuff.

What do I need to do here

*edit*

FSB is @ 275

DRAM is 541

CPU-V is 1.325

*edit 2*

Not completely related, but what's considered a normal idle temp for this processor/mobo combo? With the stocfk cooler I was getting right around 38-42 C, and even with the aftermarket I purchased installed, I'm getting a similar idle temp. I do still have antivirus and such running, but pretty barren.


----------



## ocman

Hi virus86,

Congrats!!! Glad you're tasting success!!!









Hi petrieslastword,

The error message: "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was .5, expected less than 0.4"

It just simply means you need more voltage(s) like VCore to get testing working at that given CPU freq.

For prolong stress testing or 24/7 operation, *avoid* setting VCore above 1.4V...







but for short term, it's okay to have VCore as high as 1.45V.









*P.S. petrieslastword, have you tried changing the BIOS values as listed in this 1st page? As for voltages (excluding VCore and GTL Ref volt), try set them with a minimum value found there.

For my E5200 R0, It took 1.4V to run stably @ 4GHz... it might take a bit more or a bit less VCore for your E5200 to run stably at 4GHz.







*


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *petrieslastword*


*edit 2*

Not completely related, but what's considered a normal idle temp for this processor/mobo combo? With the stocfk cooler I was getting right around 38-42 C, and even with the aftermarket I purchased installed, I'm getting a similar idle temp. I do still have antivirus and such running, but pretty barren.


Hi petrieslastword, my E5200 R0 cooled by Corsair H-50, idle temps are between 26-33C (usually at 29C) depending on the ambient temp. You may want to get a CPU cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212+ as it's cheap like $20+tax and it performs close to the high end ones. For thermal paste, use IC Diamond 7 (a small tube costed me $15+tax) or else that works fine... if you are to get Hyper212+, there's an owner's club on OCN (link in the 1st page, near bottom of 2nd post)... that tells you what thermal paste to get and how to best apply them.









*Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Club*

Best Thermal Paste Application Methods for Hyper 212+ and alike


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi virus86,

It just simply means you need more voltage(s) like VCore to get testing working at that given CPU freq.

For prolong stress testing or 24/7 operation, *avoid* setting VCore above 1.4V...







but for short term, it's okay to have VCore as high as 1.45V.










its ok for you to have your vcore as high as 1.8v for a couple hours, of course with proper cooling, but the chip will easily live. I never know why people always think that CPU's are so fragile









they are in fact kind of hard to kill or degrade, unless you REALLY torture them. (like 2.0v PLL or 2v vcore or VTT)

the 45nm core 2 spec is 1.45v BTW, and 65nm is 1.55v. (for both vcore and VTT on both 65 & 45nm)


----------



## ocman

Hi wumpus, those OC validations you have there are pretty extreme!!! Awesome!!!









Mind share with us your overclocking insights!!!


----------



## virus86

Here is my progress:

1.33125V -> Error after 45min
1.33750V -> BSOD after 15min
1.34375V -> Win7 Freeze
1.35000V -> Passes Large FFT after 3hrs!

Time to up to 9x!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11874235*
> Here is my progress:
> 
> 1.33125V -> Error after 45min
> 1.33750V -> BSOD after 15min
> 1.34375V -> Win7 Freeze
> 1.35000V -> Passes Large FFT after 3hrs!
> 
> Time to up to 9x!


Man If you need 1.35V to pass P95 with x6 multi (that`s only 2.7GHz = 450 x 6) then that`s the worst chip I`ve ever seen..

What are your other voltages like vFSB vNB CPU GTL?

If you`re using AUTO settings for those (AND NOT MY SUGGESTED SETTINGS) that can explain why you need such high Vcore..

*Vcore SHOULD NOT HAVE EFFECT* ON *P95 LARGE FFT* WHEN TESTING *WITH 6X MULTI* AS YOU`RE *RUNNING YOUR CPU LOWER THAN 3GHz* WHICH IS STOCK FREQ..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

The other voltages are running according to your recommendation. None of them are on Auto


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11874578*
> The other voltages are running according to your recommendation. None of them are on Auto


That`s good..









If your CPU need 1.35V to run only 2.7GHz (450 x 6) then you`re dead in the water

On what Vcore does your CPU run @ stock 3GHz..??

It should need less Vcore for 2.7GHz than it needs for 3GHz (STOCK)..

It seems you`re having a Vcore hungry chip (or degraded from abuse)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Virus86,

Try to post all your bios settings here


----------



## donrapello

@Virus86

As KingT said, you've got some other settings badly fxxxxed up..
I pretty much used his way for stabilizing my system today and now it's stable with
higher fsb than before.

I ran today Prime Large FFT for 4 hours with 475x6 with below stock vid. Stock vid you can see with coretemp atleast..
Mine is 1.2250v. Cpu-z was showing 1.21 in load as i set it to 1.22xx in Bios.

I got my e8500 C0 stable with 8.5x475 with IBT 20 runs on max ram also. 3.8GHz stable with 1.32, 4.037GHz with 1.40625v. Pretty huge leap for 200MHz?
I guess it's useless to even try 4.1-4.2 with this one. It would take a ****load of Vcore
to get it stable.

Settings i'm using atm.

Fsb freq... ........ 475
Fsb Strap to nb.. 333
Dram Freq... ...... 951
Dram manual set. 5-5-5-18

Dram Static........: Disabled
Dram Read Train..: Disabled
MEM Oc Charger .: Enabled
Ai Clock Twister ..: Light
Ai Trans. Booster..: Manual -> Common Perf. Level: 10

Cpu Voltage ........: 1.40625
Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.63x
Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.26
Dram Voltage.......: 2.1
Nb Voltage..........: 1.26
Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.50

Load Line Calib.....: Enabled
Cpu Spread Sp.....: Disabled
Pcie Spread Sp....: Disabled
Cpu Clock Skew...: Normal
NB Clock Skew.....: Normal
Cpu Margin Ench..: Performance mode

Oh man, my chip is pretty crappy. So much Vcore needed for 4GHz.
Core temps idling at 44c, 71c Highest with IBT. 61 max temp with Prime.
Even with watercooling.

Any tweaking ideas are more than welcome guys


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;11874879*
> *Cpu Clock Skew...: Normal
> NB Clock Skew.....: Normal* *<<SET BOTH AT AUTO*
> 
> Oh man, my chip is pretty crappy. So much Vcore needed for 4GHz.
> Core temps idling at 44c, 71c Highest with IBT. 61 max temp with Prime.
> Even with watercooling.


LoL if you click on my 4.3GHz screen shot you`ll see that my Q9550 E0 needs 1.40V (LOAD) for 4.3GHz SuperPi 1M run..

And it`s not even a golden sample,just an average E0 chip..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

I wish i had a E0 chip









Or atleast a little better C0.. This one really sucks ass









I'll try later to get 500+ fsb stable to see how it goes.. with a smaller multi, i guess.
Atleast my mem should have no prob with that.

Well, Atleast i got cooling parts for my next rig. Just wondering what would i buy..
I'm really bored with this piece of crap e8500.


----------



## virus86

Okay, from VCore 1.35-1.4V, my system crashes within a few minutes.

Here are the settings Ive been using for a while now. These settings are rock solid for me.

Ratio = 9.0
FSB = 425
PCIE = 100
Strap = Auto
DRAM Freq = 1066
Timing (Manual) = 5/5/5/18
Everything else is AUTO
CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized
Everything in the CPU Settings is Enabled except Max CPUID Value Limit

Other settings from BIOS default, but I dont think matters:
CPU Fan Profile = Silent
SPDIF_OUT Mode Setting = HDMI Output
Legacy Diskette A = Disabled
Storage Configure SATA = RAID

I am also OCing my HD4850. Will that mess with the CPU OC? I havent had problems with the above settings.

When running IBT at Max, my VCore is 1.264-1.272V (from CPUZ) and my temps are 75C for my cores (Core Temp) and 67C (HWMonitor)


----------



## donrapello

@virus86

So you're using those settings that KingT told you?
I had earlier stability problems with pretty similar settings as those..
My windows crashed couple times also, but adding a bit more Cpu PLL Voltage fixed that for me then.. 1.54 -> 1.56 or 1.58 helped me back then.

Also, try changing that Cpu Margin Enchancement to Performance Mode.. it helped a bit for me earlier.

What's your nb voltage and fsb term. volt? Too much nb voltage makes my system unstable somehow also..

edit.. Btw guys, *** is AUXTIN temp? Cpuid Hardware monitor shows system temp, cpu temp and then there's auxtin temp.. it's idling around 28-30 and while running IBT it went up to 42.5c

Happy number 1000th post!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11875172*
> Okay, from VCore 1.35-1.4V, my system crashes within a few minutes.
> 
> Here are the settings Ive been using for a while now. These settings are rock solid for me.
> 
> Ratio = 9.0
> FSB = 425
> PCIE = 100
> Strap = Auto
> DRAM Freq = 1066
> Timing (Manual) = 5/5/5/18
> Everything else is AUTO
> CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized
> Everything in the CPU Settings is Enabled except Max CPUID Value Limit
> 
> Other settings from BIOS default, but I dont think matters:
> CPU Fan Profile = Silent
> SPDIF_OUT Mode Setting = HDMI Output
> Legacy Diskette A = Disabled
> Storage Configure SATA = RAID
> 
> I am also OCing my HD4850. Will that mess with the CPU OC? I havent had problems with the above settings.
> 
> When running IBT at Max, my VCore is 1.264-1.272V (from CPUZ) and my temps are 75C for my cores (Core Temp) and 67C (HWMonitor)


What Voltage have you selected in bios? If you have selected 1.35 to 1.4 then you do not have Load Line Calibration enabled. Anyway, If coretemp is showing 75c on the cores when running IBT at VCore 1.264-1.272V, then your cooling cant handle much more Volts. Tried memtest for Windows? Running your RAM at 1066 could be a problem on these boards...

Also setting your CPU Fan Profile to Standard or Turbo will probably improve cooling. As your CPU Fan will adjust more rapidly when temp is climbing.


----------



## virus86

The 1.35V to 1.4V I mentioned was during my attempt for a stable 4Ghz, which failed.

The above quote is for my stable 3.825GHz and all my voltages are on auto. I ran memtest a long time ago on these settings and it passed. I want to leave my CPU fan on Silent. The fan will auto to max speed whenever the temps are high. Setting it to Standard or Turbo will make the fan be loud even in idle temps, which is 45C for the cores right now and 33C cpu.


----------



## Internets

My P5Q Pro is still running strong! It is host to a 3.6Ghz air cooled OC of a Q6600 G0 stepping and recently added GTX 570. This is one of the best builds I have ever invested in. I will not be upgrading for another 12-24 months.









My 3.6Ghz OC is set to 1.45v VCORE. Do you think that is too much for 24/7 operation? My rig is rock solid so far. Do you think switching the voltages to AUTO might be better for the safe operation of both CPU and Mobo?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11877677*
> The 1.35V to 1.4V I mentioned was during my attempt for a stable 4Ghz, which failed.
> 
> For my stable 3.825GHz, all my voltages are on auto. I ran memtest a long time ago on these settings and it passed. I want to leave my CPU fan on Silent. The fan will auto to max speed whenever the temps are high. Setting it to Standard or Turbo will make the fan be loud even in idle temps, which is 45C for the cores right now and 33C cpu.


Okay. Guess you have an OK overclock then







It seems you need better cooling if going further.


----------



## virus86

@Internets

Hmmm...is that an avatar of an enemy in the Scott Pilgrim game?

@turrican9

I dont know. Its seems I need a better PSU.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11877677*
> The 1.35V to 1.4V I mentioned was during my attempt for a stable 4Ghz, which failed.
> 
> The above quote is for my stable 3.825GHz and all my voltages are on auto. I ran memtest a long time ago on these settings and it passed. I want to leave my CPU fan on Silent. The fan will auto to max speed whenever the temps are high. Setting it to Standard or Turbo will make the fan be loud even in idle temps, which is 45C for the cores right now and 33C cpu.


Do you have Load Line Calibration ENABLED??

As you say that CPU-Z shows 1.20V under Lntel Burn Test load..

What`s your Vcore in BIOS when CPU-Z shows 1.20V under IBT?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11877720*
> @Internets
> 
> Hmmm...is that an avatar of an enemy in the Scott Pilgrim game?
> 
> @turrican9
> 
> I dont know. Its seems I need a better PSU.


That Zalman CNPS9500 AT cooler is allready at its limits. When cores are at 75c you have not much more room for overclocking. I dont know what psu you have though...

Since you are not running you RAM 1:1 you could probably lower Performance Level under AI settings to get better performance.


----------



## donrapello

For me it was impossible to go over 3.8GHz with autosettings on any voltages..
Better PSU? For what, overclocking? You got 600w PSU? I have a 500w and it's just fine.

Didn't you say that you have H50 already? Why not using it?


----------



## turrican9

virus86,

Check out my tight settings here


----------



## virus86

@KingT

Load Line is on the default setting. I think its Auto. I have to check the hardware monitor in BIOS to see my actual VCore.

@turrican9 and donrapello

Someone said a reliable PSU is needed for a good overclock. My PSU might not be giving my CPU constant juice.

Ill only use my H50 when I get a somewhat stable 4GHz. By "somewhat", I mean: surf the web, listen to music, and other stuff that doesnt take 100% CPU. Then I would have installed the H50 and run the IBT.


----------



## donrapello

@virus86

You won't be getting a stable 4GHz with that C0, if using auto-settings in Vcore,Cpu PLL,Fsb Term.V. and other settings at that page in bios. My e8500 C0 has bigger multiplier as cpu ratio with 9.5x and it wasn't stable after 3.8 with anything auto.

Manual settings are the way if you really want to get that e8400 stable @ 4GHz.. Or even near stable. It's all about testing and tweaking.. it ain't that easy sometimes.. I know, because i've been fighting with this crappy e8500 for 3 weeks now









Maybe PSU could be a problem.. but i really don't believe that in your case.
My C0 is using 77w atm when i'm writing this and running IBT at the same time..
Should be pretty bad psu if not able to give that much power to cpu?
My PSU is a 500w earthwatt what came with my previous 120$ antec case


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11877969*
> @KingT
> Load Line is on the default setting. I think its Auto. I have to check the hardware monitor in BIOS to see my actual VCore.
> .


*I would recommend you to ENABLE Load Line Calibration* as you would have to set Vcore at 1.21V in BIOS to have Vcore=1.20 in IBT LOAD..

You wouldn`t have to set high Vcore in BIOS..

*ONLY Vcore UNDER LOAD IS WHAT YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT,NOT WHAT YOU HAVE SET IN BIOS..*

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

I think I lost a few of you.

In my current setting at 3.825GHz, most of my settings in BIOS are on Auto. I do not see a reason why to change anything else, since this setting is stable. I have ran P95 and IBT and it passed. The temps are around 75C during the test, but they wont get that hot during normal usage. I can install my H-50, but Id rather return it and get my $60. My Zalman can properly cool during normal usage.

As for my attempt at 4GHz, I have tried the settings KingT has suggested. All my voltages are user inputted. Load Line Calibration was enabled. I was able to pass the large FFT test at 450x6 with Vcore at 1.35V. At 450x9, I reached my 1.4V VCore limit and the computer still froze. Any suggestions?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11878400*
> At 450x9, I reached my 1.4V VCore limit and the computer still froze. Any suggestions?


Is that Vcore=1.4V in CPU-Z underIBT load or just in BIOS?

What was your Vcore under load?

Also it`s MUCH SAFER to run manually set voltages when OCing as P5Q mobos tend to OVERVOLT vFSB, vNB , vRAM when used AUTO settings and OCing..

You can use 8.5x CPU multi with my settings and 450MHz FSB as you would run at 3.8GHz and using lower Vcore..

BTW 450MHz x 8.5 is much faster for system than 425 x 9 on LGA 775 platform..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Well, as i wrote earlier.. it took 1.40625 from bios for me to get IBT stable with max ram and 4.037Ghz. Cpu-z was showing 1.400 in load with Load Line Calibration enabled..

Now i'm at 1.44v and 4.1+ running 15 out of 20 runs atm. Temps have peaked at 75c few times.

C0's need alot of juice usually. My chip seems to be pretty hungry for voltage








And as i said before, maybe you'd have to put some more voltage to other settings too, if it froze instead of just failing.

Same settings won't work with everyone as you might have noticed


----------



## KingT

@*donrapello*

*Virus86* has passed P95 LARGE FFT with x6 multi and 450MHz FSB so when he uses the same settings with x9 multiplier the only thing that can have an impact on 450x9 OC stability is Vcore..

So in short he is fine with my settings as he passes P95 LARGE FFT with x6 multi..

His CPU is Vcore hungry and needs Vcore beyond 1.4V to be 450 x9 = 4.05GHz stable..

Vcore makes his 450 x 9 OC to freeze..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

@KingT

Interesting. Ill try that out later. I love how the BIOS can save two settings. I forgot what its called. OC Profile something.

@donrapello

At 1.4V in my 450x9 setting with IBT running, my cores shot up to 80C. This was before my computer froze. It wasnt the problem of overheating. It still froze again without anything heavy running. If I want to try to go beyond 1.4V, I may have to install my H-50. Its sitting in the box whispering, "Install me."


----------



## donrapello

@ KingT

Yea i know that he has passed p95.. i just don't understand why it took 1.35v to pass it with such low multi.. ??? Seems pretty weird to me. Mobo problem?

As i've read, sometimes using one and the same cpu in 2-3 different mobos has needed pretty different voltage when overclocking and getting it stable. All of those were P5Q boards tested by one guy.. if i remember right, it was on the thread at this forum somewhere.. but those voltages for 6x are weird.

475 x 6 only took 1.21v for me earlier today..

And yes, he has to go beyond 1.4 to get it stable.. but how far










btw. these settings are really working with my system atm.. just passed 20 runs on IBT max ram. 4.114GHz with 484 x 8.5 .
Thanks alot for advices on stabilizing my system!

@ virus86

Right, so you really need to put that Vcore up a notch.

Just install the damn H-50.. 60$ ain't that much money








And if you think it's loud, just go and buy a couple of new fans for it








It'll probably help you with those temps.


----------



## virus86

Ill install it after dinner lol

Update: Oh my! I just installed it. I have it in a push/pull config. I have a Cooler Master R4 doing the pushing and the stock Corsair pulling. Im going to order another R4 to replace the Corsair. Plus I need to get more screws and washers. Each fan only has two screws holding it in. Here are my temps at 3.825GHz with a room temp of 21C.

Idle:
Cores = 45C
CPU = 28C

IBT Max:
Cores = 65C
CPU = 55C

Its a 10C drop across the board! With dual R4s, I might get better results. Time to test VCore>1.4V.


----------



## donrapello

Two screws is better than one









Pretty nice drop in temps then, if it dropped 10c straight away.


----------



## turrican9

virus86,

With a 10c tempdrop and cores running 65c under IBT, you should be able to bump det Vcore a little more


----------



## Tavo.Ventura

hello im new here i want to overclock a Q6700 2.66 whit my asus p5q pro...
somebody knows wich values i can use for 3.2 ghz?

please help me


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tavo.Ventura;11882760*
> hello im new here i want to overclock a Q6700 2.66 whit my asus p5q pro...
> somebody knows wich values i can use for 3.2 ghz?
> 
> please help me


Hi and Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard Tavo.Ventura!!!









The Q6700 looked promising on P5Q PRO, I'm sure that Q6700 could easily go beyond 3.2GHz with the help of the club members here.

Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6700 spec (8M Cache, 2.66 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB)

Also, please feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, *helpful tips*, and guides, to enhance your overclocking experience, and to form a good basis for better overclocking.









Wish you a Happy New Year!!!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## virus86

Bad news...

Vcore:
1.40625-1.43125V, Windows crashes
1.43750-1.45000V, Windows freezes
In both cases, I wasnt able to do stuff on my desktop.

What to do now?

Ill try these settings later.


----------



## donrapello

@virus86

Oh.. Those voltages should really be enough for 4GHz.. something weird going on.

I'm using those settings you linked to my earlier post, except my Vcore is now 1.44 in 100% load. Stable with 484 x 8.5.

So atleast those work for me just fine.
Try with similar settings.. except for Cpu ratio as 6x and then Prime Large FFT as before.
I needed only 1.21v for Cpu voltage to get it stable through Prime. Coretemp said my Stock voltage is 1.2250v so i used it for my Cpu Voltage in BIOS.
Remember also to disable C1E and Speedstep from the next page.

Good luck, man. Let's hope you get it going finally!









Try 475 x 6 with those settings. If it ain't stable with Prime, try Cpu PLL up to 1.56/1.58, Fsb voltage to 1.28 or Nb Voltage up to 1.28/1.30.
Should be enough for 475 fsb.


----------



## turrican9

I've backed off to 3.825GHz FSB 425 now. Running 4x2GB at 850 5-5-5-15 2.0v and PL10 again. AI Stronger, Static Read Enabled and all pullins Enabled. 2nd row settings on Auto.

With this FSB I am stable with 8GB RAM. When going much past this, using 8GB RAM my problems start. However, when I compare this to my 3.87GHz 430FSB 3x2GB at 1033 5-5-5-15 2.0v, PL8, AI Stronger, Static Read Enabled and all pullins Enabled. 2nd row settings on Auto. The 4x2GB 850 5-5-5-15 setup is actually producing the following mem speeds in AIDA64:

_3.825GHz FSB 425 now. Running 4x2GB at 850 5-5-5-15 2.0v and PL10 again. AI Stronger, Static Read Enabled and all pullins Enabled. 2nd row settings on Auto._
*
[email protected] - Sync Dual Channel
READ: 7948 MB/s
Write: 9023 MB/s
Copy: 8871 MB/s
Latency: 65.4 ns*

_when compared to... -_

3.87GHz 430FSB 3x2GB (and the two orher mem configs for comparison) at 1033 5-5-5-15 2.0v, PL8, AI Stronger, Static Read Enabled and all pullins Enabled. 2nd row settings on Auto.

*[email protected] - Async Dual Channel
READ: 8685 MB/s
Write: 9112 MB/s
Copy: 8463 MB/s
Latency: 60.6 ns

[email protected] - Sync Dual Channel
READ: 8815 MB/s
Write: 9138 MB/s
Copy: 9142 MB/s
Latency: 58.8 ns

[email protected] Single Channel
READ: 7289 MB/s
Write: 8087 MB/s
Copy: 6987 MB/s
Latency: 63.6 ns*

There is not much difference going from RAM 1033 5-5-5-15, PL8 down to RAM 850 5-5-5-15, PL10. Im really surprised. And I'm actually getting same results in IBT too when comparing those two setups... about 53 Gigaflops...

After seeing these somewhat surprising results I think I will stick with 8GB RAM and CPU at 3.825GHz.


----------



## Duke_Arnout

can I join your club?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;11889374*
> can I join your club?


Welcome!







I see you too have a 8GB configuration with the P5Q Pro Turbo







Is that 4x2GB? Have you tried overclocking your system?


----------



## Duke_Arnout

yes it is, tried ocing but very unsuccesful.
on an old xfx 680i LT I could reach 3.7ghz pretty stable on Windows 7 RC


----------



## Kirby1

I want in!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;11890360*
> yes it is, tried ocing but very unsuccesful.
> on an old xfx 680i LT I could reach 3.7ghz pretty stable on Windows 7 RC


Okey, I suggest you read this

And also read my later posts.. This motherboard can be tricky when overclocking with 8GB RAM







Good luck


----------



## KingT

Happy OCing people..









CHEERS..


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;11890360*
> yes it is, tried ocing but very unsuccesful.
> on an old xfx 680i LT I could reach 3.7ghz pretty stable on Windows 7 RC


What's your bios settings?


----------



## Duke_Arnout

damn I feel like **** for trading my gtx 480


----------



## Duke_Arnout

thanks mate for the info on ocing the p5q pro turbo, will try it tommorow


----------



## Duke_Arnout

but then again it was a colorful gtx480 I have been been hearing and experiencing bad things about their cards


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;11889374*
> can I join your club?


Of course! Welcome aboard Duke_Arnout!!!









Please check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides to enhance your overclocking experience with the P5Q PRO Turbo









Happy New Year 2011 and Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## Duke_Arnout

thanks, happy new year


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1;11890388*
> I want in!


Just a reminder that this is an owners club for a certain mobos...









Well... what can I say...??? Welcome aboard Kirby1!!!









Just in case you've missed... there's an Asus P5Q Series Owners Thread link can be found in my signature for P5Q series mobo owners to post too.









Happy New Year 2011!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11891632*
> Just a reminder that this is an owners club for a certain mobos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... what can I say...??? Welcome aboard Kirby1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you've missed... there's an Asus P5Q Series Owners Thread link can be found in my signature for P5Q series mobo owners to post too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year 2011!!!


Yeah all P5Q (P45) owners unite as together we are stonger...









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tavo.Ventura;11882760*
> hello im new here i want to overclock a Q6700 2.66 whit my asus p5q pro...
> somebody knows wich values i can use for 3.2 ghz?
> 
> please help me


Bump!

May club members help him? Thanks in advance!









*P.S. My Green Kryptonite tower is back in action now with the replacement P5Q PRO Turbo.







Hopefully it will go a long long way...









Using IC Diamond 7 on Corsair H-50 and CPU temps looking good (glad I did it right







), and I will try EVGA Geforce 9800 GT a little later.







*


----------



## rashiga

hi everybody im new to this forum and its kind of sad that i have to start my very 1st post from a problem
i have a asus p5q pro motherboard.
and it doesn't boot properly,i had this problem before and i changed the motherboard the guys at the shop said that the model has a common problem








what happened was the first time(before changing the motherboard) one day i set the pc to hibernate and the next time i boot it it stars to boot and all of a sudden(before any boot screens)it get switch off and reboots it self but theirs no boot screen and the ine indicator bulb remains lighted(dont rember which indicaor bulb is it ,its the red one) .
So i got a new board same model,and after six months of using i got the same prob again by switching it to standby mode








i just dont knw wats up with this board
i tried clearing the cmos sometimes it works sometime it doesn't.
if any of you hav any solution pleasr reply
thankyou!
i even recorded what happens [URL="i even recorded what happens 



]


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashiga;11895513*
> hi everybody im new to this forum and its kind of sad that i have to start my very 1st post from a problem
> i have a asus p5q pro motherboard.
> and it doesn't boot properly,i had this problem before and i changed the motherboard the guys at the shop said that the model has a common problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what happened was the first time(before changing the motherboard) one day i set the pc to hibernate and the next time i boot it it stars to boot and all of a sudden(before any boot screens)it get switch off and reboots it self but theirs no boot screen and the ine indicator bulb remains lighted(dont rember which indicaor bulb is it ,its the red one) .
> So i got a new board same model,and after six months of using i got the same prob again by switching it to standby mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just dont knw wats up with this board
> i tried clearing the cmos sometimes it works sometime it doesn't.
> if any of you hav any solution pleasr reply
> thankyou!
> i even recorded what happens http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3sqqmVwt6E[/URL]


First of all welcome..

Is your system overclocked?

Please fill your system specs HERE so we can help you faster..

I had same issues somtimes and when my system hangs on POST I simply turn OFF my PSU,wait for 10 sec and turn my PSU ON and power up..

Also I must say that P5Q Pro has a issue with system going to sleep and I have never managed to make my system hibernate,as my system automatically wakes up or sometimes gets stuck like your does..

SOLUTION: Don`t put your system to hibernate state (just SHUT DOWN it) as P5Q Pro has a issue wth that..

And when your system gets stuck just power OFF your PSU,wait 10 sec and turn it ON and power system up..

CHEERS..


----------



## Tavo.Ventura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11891852*
> Bump!
> 
> May club members help him? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. My Green Kryptonite tower is back in action now with the replacement P5Q PRO Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will go a long long way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using IC Diamond 7 on Corsair H-50 and CPU temps looking good (glad I did it right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I will try EVGA Geforce 9800 GT a little later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes help me xD lol xD


----------



## rashiga

@kingT-thanks for the reply i tried restarting after switching off the psu about and hour but it didn't solve anything








and the system is not overclocked


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashiga;11897177*
> @kingT-thanks for the reply i tried restarting after switching off the psu about and hour but it didn't solve anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the system is not overclocked


Try to leave only one stick of RAM in yelow slot closest to the CPU and to boot again..

CHEERS..


----------



## rashiga

@kingT- No changes dude








ohhhh i just hate this motherboard


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashiga;11897227*
> @kingT- No changes dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh i just hate this motherboard


When have you last time booted to OS and what happened after that,what did you do to get it stuck?

Also move that stick of RAM to each slot one by one and try to boot every time..

Also repeat the process with other sticks of RAM one by one and one slot at the time..

Fill your system specs in THIS LINK so I can know what hardware you have there,what RAM,PSU etc..

Have you checked 8pin and 24pin power connectors and is your graphic card istalled properly in PCIE slot..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashiga;11897227*
> @kingT- No changes dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh i just hate this motherboard


Try unplugging EVERYTHING from the motherboard (usb, usb headers, audio headers, hard drives, pci/pci-e cards, extra ram, etc) and leave only the essentials to at least get into BIOS.

I have a P5Q Pro as well and I never put it on standby/hibernate.


----------



## KingT

Maybe his mobo is shorted out by case if he is not using stand offs for mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

I had a cheap case where you didnt use standoffs. It had bumps, which I hated. I have an old mobo for a P4 in it.


----------



## ocman

Hi and Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard rashiga!!!









Don't worry... as I wouldn't have started this thread/owners club, if I wasn't looking for a solution/help, in my case, to overclock my E5200 with P5Q PRO Turbo...









Have you tried powering on and off your system (by pressing the Power button and hold down until it turns off itself), unplug the power cord and then make sure all the jumpers are at default position, reset the CMOS (by moving the related jumper cap to the right pin 2 and 3 for at least 5 seconds and back to the left pin 1 and 2 (I assume my PRO Turbo is designed like PRO, and assuming the CMOS battery is still good).









To cross check if all the jumpers are in the right place (factory default), you need to check them in your mobo user guide manual which is available in the 1st page of this club.









Check also if all the cables and wires are plugged into the right place firmly and secured, and with no damaged cables or wires.









Check also if you have make any hardware changes the most recent one before the start up failure... and revert the change and see.









If going through these still didn't get your mobo to post, make sure your mobo is still under warranty... RMA it.









Hope all these help!


----------



## rashiga

thnx guys ,you guys are really awesome i'm going through the posts and let you guys know whats happen


----------



## rashiga

@virus86 did what exactly waht you said still no booting

@kingt the case has standoffs so i think there shouldn't be any shorts,









well at least after all the stuff is disconnected it should boot up ryt? at least to give failure beeps?

@ocman - yea i think its time for RMA


----------



## maxextz

good to see you boys still having fun.

happy new year ocman.

ps what happened to your p5?rma?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11901044*
> good to see you boys still having fun.
> 
> happy new year ocman.
> 
> ps what happened to your p5?rma?


Thanks maxextz!

So I've sent in my original P5Q PRO Turbo (with a failed Ethernet port) to ASUS through the reseller where I bought the mobo, it took a good while before they got me another P5Q PRO Turbo (but they cannot confirm if it's a new one), but on the outlook, I have noticed some minor differences such as on the capacitors (now all printed in black instead of blue and red), and now it's running my E5200 @ 4GHz with 1.4V VCore (CPU-Z reading) fine and stable. I'm happy!!!

Also, I've used IC Diamond 7 on my Corsair H-50 and the idle temp has lowered to 25C when CPU's running at stock speed. Nice!!!









Then, I've swapped in the EVGA Geforce 9800GT, overclocked and validated the record (check it out in my signature).

So far so good!!! Hope to go a long way with this!!!









How are you doing recently?


----------



## virus86

So I installed matching Cooler Master R4s for a Push/Pull config for my Corsair H-50. Versus the stock Corsair fan, I only get a 1C drop on my cores. Oh well, now I have full control over these fans.

New problem. How can I bypass that "Check CPU fan" message at boot?

Update: I found it. In BIOS, go to hardware monitor and set the CPU Fan to "Ignore". I also ignored anything that says N/A.


----------



## maxextz

sorry to hear you had trouble with your mb.they are real good quality so id say its a rare event.

hope you changed those fans on your h50 unless you dont mind noise.









i am trying to get a haf x here but they wont have them back in stock till mid jan and to get it posted from the uk is too expensive so i will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Danker16

Just got this board with a Q6600 G0 to replace my E7200 and EP45 DS3L!!!


----------



## turrican9

I really like this club... It is very active and I still think that Socket 775 has a lot of life in it, even though its hard to find motherboards these days... I see no point upgrading my two socket 775 Quad based DDR2 systems in a long time...

I'm glad to see new people showing up here all the time


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16;11902940*
> Just got this board with a Q6600 G0 to replace my E7200 and EP45 DS3L!!!


I smell 3.6GHz with your current cooling.. ?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16;11902940*
> Just got this board with a Q6600 G0 to replace my E7200 and EP45 DS3L!!!


Hi and Welcome aboard Danker16!!!









I'm glad for you!!! Hope you like the mobo and find it easy to overclock!









Please check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides to enhance your experience with the P5Q PRO Turbo!!!









Happy New Year 2011 my fellow Canadian!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11902741*
> sorry to hear you had trouble with your mb.they are real good quality so id say its a rare event.
> 
> hope you changed those fans on your h50 unless you dont mind noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am trying to get a haf x here but they wont have them back in stock till mid jan and to get it posted from the uk is too expensive so i will have to wait a bit longer.


The H-50 stock fan is in nowhere as noisy as my 5 X 120mm R4-L2R-20CG-GP... This particular model claimed to do 90CFM with 19 dBA... umm... not when they are all at full speed... this tower sounded so much like a server...







LOL

The noise level does come down quite a bit if I remove two of the side ones.









*EDIT:*Here's the product link.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11903242*
> The H-50 stock fan is in nowhere as noisy as my 5 X 120mm R4-L2R-20CG-GP... This particular model claimed to do 90CFM with 19 dBA... umm... not when they are all at full speed... this tower sounded so much like a server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> The noise level does come down quite a bit if I remove two of the side ones.


good stuff i hate fan noise drives me nuts.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;11903318*
> good stuff i hate fan noise drives me nuts.


I did get use to the noise from time to time if I don't pay attention to it... it becomes part of the constant background noise.









btw, I wouldn't know how noisy the H-50 stock fan really is since I have these case fans installed... LOL.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;11903242*
> The H-50 stock fan is in nowhere as noisy as my 5 X 120mm R4-L2R-20CG-GP... This particular model claimed to do 90CFM with 19 dBA... umm... not when they are all at full speed... this tower sounded so much like a server...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> The noise level does come down quite a bit if I remove two of the side ones.


I have the blue version of this fan, but only 4 of them. I also have 2 of the blue Aerocool Sharks. The key is to find a good fan controller. I have this one. I had to cut up some old fan control cables to make two 3-pin Y adapters. I have all my fans running at 700RPM at idle and I adjust accordingly. Full speed for my H50 P/P with R4s are not that loud to me.


----------



## maxextz

looks nice.









not for me though as i just love the red.


----------



## KingT

I love this mobo `till deth..










I will never sell this combo..

I`mma keep it as my media center rig when I eventually upgrade..

Maybe I`mma just upgrade my GPU but still I don`t have the need for that as my HD4850 @ 750/1103 pushes everything on max details at 1280 x 1024 res..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ *maxextz*

What`s part no. of that green fan and is that 120mm 2000rpm as I have one blue on my CM Hyper 212 cooler..

Those LED`s die pretty easy as on my died 2/4..

Also what`s part no. of 230mm RED 800rpm case fan as I might order one more for my CM HAF932 case to put it as a side fan..

CHEERS..


----------



## rashiga

he he its like asus p5q and me are never meant to be together








this is the second time im going for RMA


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashiga;11906122*
> he he its like asus p5q and me are never meant to be together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the second time im going for RMA


rashiga, have you checked your PSU? as a faulty PSU can also screw things up, and if that's the case, get a quality "80 PLUS" 600W PSU minimum.

Add a back up and/or power surge protector if necessary just in case...









I know... with all those extra spending...









Also, is your computer's surrounding area hot and/or humid? They may contribute to failure of computing parts.









And make sure the next mobo is genuine







and not a lookalike knock off, 2nd hand, refurbished, or recertified product.









Good luck next time!


----------



## turrican9

I've been rock stable at 3825MHz 4x2GB RAM at 850 5-5-5-15 2.0v, Static Read enabled, AI at Stronger, and all pullins Enabled for several days. Tested several times with IBT, Prime95 Large FFTs, Blend and Memtest for Windows. Even turned off computer and rebooted just to make sure it would not loose stability like when at higher speeds with 8GB RAM.

So this will be my 24/7 setting. If overclocking higher than this I simply remove one or two 2GB Sticks.. I'm very happy.


----------



## rashiga

he he guys guess what happened today i went to the shop where i bought my MB for RMA ,and when they checked the motherboard it worked fine :S
and i brought it home with a lit humiliation and switched on and its WORKING!
LOL!


----------



## rashiga

And i tried to connect the hard drive and boot it and the problems occurs again


----------



## KingT

Maybe it`s your HDD or HDD Sata cable mesing things up..

Try to disconnect them and power up..

If that doesn`t help also reseat CPU from the cocket again to fully reset system..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Here is my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo when I was building my computer, several months ago...










And here, in use


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9
*
That`s Saitek Cyborg keyboard right?

When I was on keyboard market I was considering that Saitek but later I went for Logitech G110 becouse I felt that Saitek was to colourfull for my taste..

Nice rig though..

I would post my pics but I`m not at home,still there`s some low Q pics on my HWBot profile..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11910912*
> @ *turrican9
> *
> That`s Saitek Cyborg keyboard right?
> 
> When I was on keyboard market I was considering that Saitek but later I went for Logitech G110 becouse I felt that Saitek was to colourfull for my taste..
> 
> Nice rig though..
> 
> I would post my pics but I`m not at home,still there`s some low Q pics on my HWBot profile..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes, that is a Cyborg keyboard. I too think it is a little childish for my taste







And it is far from the best typing keyboard I've tried







So you did a smart choice going for Logitech instead


----------



## KingT

I`m satisfied with it..









There is lot of mechanical keybord nuts all over the place talking how these rubber dome keybords are rubbish but I`m not going to burry myself wih it..

When it bites the dust I`m just gonna replace it with a new one plain and simple..

I was not planing to use it for 15 years down te road anyway..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Who really cares if a keyboard last 5 or 10 years?







Also I bought two Logitech Deluxe 250 keyboards. Probably the cheapest Logitech keyboards there is. At least here in Norway.. And they are great! Infact much better than my Cyborg keyboard









Nice pictures of your rig there


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT,*

Who really cares if a keyboard last 5 or 10 years?







Also I bought two Logitech Deluxe 250 keyboards. Probably the cheapest Logitech keyboards there is. At least here in Norway.. And they are great! Infact much better than my Cyborg keyboard









Nice pictures of your rig there










Yeah that`s my point..

I was using a cheap 10 USD PS2 keyboard and never had an issue with it..

Also I have used 5USD optical PS2 mouse untill scroll wheel broke and played games with it









Sure now when I use G110 and Roccat Kone MAX it`s really comfortable experience..









Yeah those Logitech Deluxe are really great keybords..

As for my rig pics I know that they are rubbish..









I have better ones at home taken with lights off in the room and that RED themed illumination on Kone,G110 and HAF 932 really stand out..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashiga*


And i tried to connect the hard drive and boot it and the problems occurs again










Hi rashiga, my another speculation in addition to KingT's, is that your HDD needed a clean format (due to computer virus infection) or a simply replacement (due to an about to fail HDD).









Buy hard drives those carry 5 or more years of warranty.

Just in case, install Anti-virus software or Internet security software, and there are free ones such as Comodo Internet Security. Pretty good.

Once you solve the boot up failure, please check the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, and guides to enhance your experience with your mobo...









Don't hesitate to ask if you are not certain!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

@ *ocman*

You should post that 4.5GHz OC validation link in 2GHz OC club (2GHz OC over stock freq)..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *ocman*

You should post that 4.5GHz OC validation link in 2GHz OC club (2GHz OC over stock freq)..









CHEERS..


Great! Thanks!!!









I recall there was only the 1GHz OC club... never knew about 2GHz club...









Btw, I really agree with you in spending. Minimum cost, Maximum gain!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've been rock stable at 3825MHz 4x2GB RAM at 850 5-5-5-15 2.0v, Static Read enabled, AI at Stronger, and all pullins Enabled for several days. Tested several times with IBT, Prime95 Large FFTs, Blend and Memtest for Windows. Even turned off computer and rebooted just to make sure it would not loose stability like when at higher speeds with 8GB RAM.

So this will be my 24/7 setting. If overclocking higher than this I simply remove one or two 2GB Sticks.. I'm very happy.


Don't forget to validate your oc records and post them in your sig and/or here.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Don't forget to validate your oc records and post them in your sig and/or here.










I've not yet tried my highest unstable overclock. I guess I could manage a screenshot at 4.3GHz ++.. Maybe I will look into that later


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Great! Thanks!!!









I recall there was only the 1GHz OC club... never knew about 2GHz club...









Btw, I really agree with you in spending. Minimum cost, Maximum gain!!!










Yeah man I mean if it works ncely then why change it with something newer or little better when you`re set in the first place..

Now when I look back I kinda regret for splashing 100 USD on Roccat Kone when I could bought nice mouse for 50 and be happy..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've not yet tried my highest unstable overclock. I guess I could manage a screenshot at 4.3GHz ++.. Maybe I will look into that later










With 2GB or 2x2GB in you system you could hit 500MHz FSB and with 9x multi go for 4.5GHz validation..

On my P5Q Pro 506MHz FSB is absolute max with Quad but it needed 1.5V vNB..

With E8500 and Kingston HyperX PC9200 2x1GB I`ve hit over 550MHz easily without even trying..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


With 2GB or 2x2GB in you system you could hit 500MHz FSB and with 9x multi go for 4.5GHz validation..

On my P5Q Pro 506MHz FSB is absolute max with Quad but it needed 1.5V vNB..

With E8500 and Kingston HyperX PC9200 2x1GB I`ve hit over 550MHz easily without even trying..

CHEERS..


Thanks for the info... I've been overclocking for 15 - 16 years, but for some reason it has never been my priority to try the highest unstable clocks... However, since other people are validating their highest unstable clocks, I should also do it. I will probably look into this later









Thanks again


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *maxextz*

What`s part no. of that green fan and is that 120mm 2000rpm as I have one blue on my CM Hyper 212 cooler..

Those LED`s die pretty easy as on my died 2/4..

Also what`s part no. of 230mm RED 800rpm case fan as I might order one more for my CM HAF932 case to put it as a side fan..

CHEERS..


i just found them on the coolermaster site here is the link.yes they are 2000rpm.
http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/catego...tegory_id=3554

where did you manage to get hyperx 9200?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


i just found them on the coolermaster site here is the link.yes they are 2000rpm.
http://www.coolermaster.co.uk/catego...tegory_id=3554

where did you manage to get hyperx 9200?


I managed to get them from a friend who did a review on them in HW magazine here ..

They were also available in few local stores as well..

But notice that it was in winter 2008/2009..

They did 1200MHz with 2.4V (rated at 2.35V @ 1150MHz)

My HayperX 2x2GB PC8500 run @ 1066MHz with 2.0V and also do 1150MHz with 2.3V (also rated at 2.3V on sticker) easily but on Gigabyte E45 mobos..

On P5Q Pro they can`t even do 1066MHz







..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

I finally was able to test out my 4Ghz with settings similar to turrican9, but it still wont work even up to VCore 1.45V and FSB 450. I also tried upping my RAM volt to 2.2V, which is the maximum recommended.

What to do now?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11915568*
> I finally was able to test out my 4Ghz with settings similar to turrican9, but it still wont work even up to VCore 1.45V and FSB 450. I also tried upping my RAM volt to 2.2V, which is the maximum recommended.
> 
> What to do now?


Try these settings:

*I posted FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333 first time, should be at AUTO and not 333.*

If for some reason your motherboard do not like your RAM you could try to raise those 2nd information settings one notch up.

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 445 (This is 4GHz. Try this before you try 450FSB).
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-890

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Also try 18 here)
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 65 (try even higher)
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pullins Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.45000
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.630
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28
DRAM Voltage: 2.00 (Or what your RAMs need)
NB Voltage: 1.26 (Or up to 1.36)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance
_


----------



## virus86

Bsod...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;11924292*
> Bsod...


Have you tried to increase those 2nd row timings? Maybe your CPU is not up to this task...


----------



## epsilon777

Hi, so this is my first time over clocking and I've spent that last 3 days reading guides and posts. That being said before I start actually doing the ocing I wanted to post the settings I plan on using to see if I have overlooked something. (Particularly in the memory area because I am a little unsure in that area and I dont really want to push the memory too hard being that I have no extra cooling for it.)

I am aiming for the 3.8 to start as I am looking to keep temps fairly low being I really dislike loud fans.

Here are the bios settings I plan on using:

FSB freq = 400MHz
PCIE freq=100MHz
DRAM Timings=5-5-5-15 (unsure)
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=800Mhz
DRAM Static Read Control = Disabled
DRAM Read Training = Disabled
Memory OC charger=Enabled
AI Trans booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9.5 x CPU multi
Vcore=1.23V
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.20V
DRAM voltage=2.1V
NBv=1.26V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V ? (unsure)
PCIE Spread=Disable
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=Auto
Load Line Calibration=Enabled

Any advice or tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## KingT

@ *epsilon 777
*
Those settings look nice..USE THEM:thumb:

If you crash just use more Vcore and test it with Intel Burn Test 20runs with MAX RAM...

I would recommend you to go for:

450MHz FSB

RAM freq= 900MHz

vFSB=1.26V

vNB= 1.30V

CPU multi=8.5x (for 3.82GHz)

All other setting keep the same..

Your System would be faster running @ 450MHz FSB vs 400MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## epsilon777

Thanks









btw should my first test be with Intel IBT?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11930750*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw should my first test be with Intel IBT?


*Stability TESTING:
*
*1.* Use *Prime 95 LARGE FFT* at least *6h test* *with lowest CPU multi 6x* 450MHz FSB = 2.7GHz *and stock Vcore* *to test FSB OC* of the board..(ALL OTHER SETTINGS USE FROM THE TEMPLATE THAT I POSTED and the rest yours)..

*2.* If you pass P95 then *upp CPU multi* to whatever you want to hit (8x,8.5x,9x,9.5x) and *uppVcore* sufficient for that OC..

*3.* Reboot to OS and test it with *Intel Burn Test 20runs* with MAX RAM and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass all tests then you`re *ROCK SOLID*..

*KEEP YOU CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!!!*

P.S.: If your cooling is not up the task then use lower CPU MULTI (eg.MULTI 8.5x 450MHz FSB = 3.82GHz) for lower freq so you could use less Vcore= LESS HEAT..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

I just lost where in this thread you gave setting for q6600... can you still help me







I just got my h70


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franckimp*


I just lost where in this thread you gave setting for q6600... can you still help me







I just got my h70










*Here are my 3.6GHzGHz settings for you to try it out:*

FSB freq = 400MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15(rest on auto) or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=800Mhz <<VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS RUNNING RAM over 800MHz for you COULD BE UNSTABLE

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9x CPU multiplier
Vcore=1.450V (*or what Chip needs to hit 3.6GHz*,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.58V
FSB voltage=1.36V
DRAM voltage=2.0V (or what memory requires)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9x

Make sure that you have GOOD aftermarket CPU cooling.. YOU DO









*Stability TESTING:
* 
*1.* Use *Prime 95 LARGE FFT* at least *6h test* *with lowest CPU multi 6x *400MHz FSB = 2.4GHz *and stock Vcore* *to test FSB OC* of the board.
(ALL OTHER SETTINGS USE FROM THE TEMPLATE THAT I POSTED)

*2.* If you pass P95 then *upp CPU multi* to whatever you want to hit (7x,8x,9x) and *uppVcore* sufficient for that OC..

*3.* Reboot to OS and test it with *Intel Burn Test 20runs* with MAX RAM and if you crash just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass all tests then you`re *ROCK SOLID*..

*KEEP YOU CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 70C AT ALL TIME!!!!!*

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11930908*
> I just lost where in this thread you gave setting for q6600... can you still help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my h70


I think 3.2GHz would be a good starting point for that Q6600. Running 8x 400. Then work your way up. With your cooling 3.6GHz (9x 400) is a possibility.

Use KingT's method of stability testing.


----------



## franckimp

but what you mean to test fsb of the mobo? I boot with 6x400 and vcore to 1.4 .... I dod 6h prime test? ... if I pass that I up ... bit by bit... till I hit 3.2-3.6?


----------



## franckimp

and I dislike coretemp... I use hwmonitor... is it still okay? or is there some manual with coretemp because I just can't figure out how it work









and what temp should stay under 70*c??? cpu I'm bellow 49*c full load and 60*c on cores full load...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franckimp*


but what you mean test fsb of the mobo? I boot with 6x400 and vcore to 1.4 .... I dod 6h prime test? ... if I pass that I up ... bit by bit... till I hit 3.2-3.6?


Why would you need Vcore=1.4 for 2.4GHz (400 x 6) as it`s your Q6600`s stock freq..

So for stock 2.4GHz use stock Vcore VID of your chip..

You use P95 LARGE FFT to see if your FSB 400MHz is stable..
The reason that I recommend using the lowest 6x multiplier is that you don`t have to upp Vcore for this test as your CPU would be running @ 2.4GHz (400 x6) which is STOCK..

Then when (if) you pass P95 LARGE FFT 6h test reboot to BIOS and just upp multiplier to 9x and add Vcore for example 1.45V ..

Save those changes in BIOS and boot to OS..

If you fail to POST or boot to OS just upp Vcore again untill it boots..

Then in OS run Intel Burn Test 20 runs with MAX RAM in test,if you crash then just add more Vcore untill you pass it..

If you pass P95 and IBT then you`re ROCK SOLID..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franckimp*


And what temp should stay under 70*c??? cpu I'm bellow 49*c full load and 60*c on cores full load...


Your CPU`s core temperatures should stay under 70C @ full load..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

you're now my guru







thank a lot!

my goal is more 3.4 ... and I think, as it is stable at stock with high fsb... I'll already try 3.2ghz at 1.4v... with prime95 large test... if I stay under 60*c like last time... that might be a good 24/7 setup


----------



## turrican9

franckimp,

3.2GHz (8x 400) is in my experience a very nice and cool setting for Q6600s.. At least on normal air cooling. I used to own one of these... Ran it in several motherboards. Used a Zalman 9700 cooler.

however, you have better cooling and should be able to go higher..


----------



## virus86

I think im going to stick to my current 3.825GHz setup. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epsilon777*


Hi, so this is my first time over clocking and I've spent that last 3 days reading guides and posts. That being said before I start actually doing the ocing I wanted to post the settings I plan on using to see if I have overlooked something. (Particularly in the memory area because I am a little unsure in that area and I dont really want to push the memory too hard being that I have no extra cooling for it.)

I am aiming for the 3.8 to start as I am looking to keep temps fairly low being I really dislike loud fans.

Here are the bios settings I plan on using:

FSB freq = 400MHz
PCIE freq=100MHz
DRAM Timings=5-5-5-15 (unsure)
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=800Mhz
DRAM Static Read Control = Disabled
DRAM Read Training = Disabled
Memory OC charger=Enabled
AI Trans booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9.5 x CPU multi
Vcore=1.23V
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.20V
DRAM voltage=2.1V 
NBv=1.26V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V ? (unsure)
PCIE Spread=Disable
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=Auto
Load Line Calibration=Enabled

Any advice or tips would be appreciated. Thanks


Hi and Welcome to OCN and aboard epsilon777!!!









Give all combos a try... just don't go too wild with the voltages.









As for stress testing, I like to use IBT the main reason is it takes little to complete compared to 6+ or 12+ hrs with Prime95.









Happy overclocking!!! Wish you best of luck and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## franckimp

3.2Ghz is stable at 400*8 .... temp read 31/25 on cores at idle ... and I saw 63*c on 2 cores at full load(and after 3-4hours) ....

so in my opinion it's not bad?
also ... I'm using only 1 fan on H70... because my case is bent to the outside and I'll need longer screws and washer. will it be really better with two fan?(push/pull)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11935404*
> 3.2Ghz is stable at 400*8 .... temp read 31/25 on cores at idle ... and I saw 63*c on 2 cores at full load(and after 3-4hours) ....
> 
> so in my opinion it's not bad?
> also ... I'm using only 1 fan on H70... because my case is bent to the outside and I'll need longer screws and washer. will it be really better with two fan?(push/pull)


What kind of LOAD are we talking about?
Prime95 , Intel Burn Test or something else?

If it`s P95 or IBT then it`s OK,anything else but those simply won`t cut it..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

yes it full load of prim95!!!!

wooo... intel burn test really kick







it jump my temp to 70*c







....


----------



## KingT

Then keep your 3.2GHz as it`s STABLE and SAFE..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

As I've said earlier on, 3.2GHz (8x 400FSB) is a really nice 24/7 setting for a Q6600... At least for G0 steppings... B3 runs alot hotter.. If I remember correctly they struggled even at 3GHz..

For these 65nm Quads you will need very good cooling for 3.6GHz, atleast if you wanna keep sane temps in IBT...

I sold my Q6600 G0 a couple of months ago, to a friend upgrading from dual core to Quad. Because he had bought an Asus P5N-E SLI board from me couple years ago. This board has flaky (no support..?) Quad 45nm support, so instead of taking the chance on a 45nm Quad on this board, he just bought my Q6600.

I replaced the Q6600, which was used in my secondary PC, on a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R with a Q9400. It has 6MB Cache VS the 8MB Q6600. However, the Q9400 is a little faster clock for clock, due to the optimized core of the 45nm quads. And it runs much cooler and overclocks alot better. 3.6GHz on the Q9400 is no problem. This is using a mid-end (Probably low-end nowadays) Zalman 9700 cooler. Further clocking is difficult, due to the somewhat low x8 multi.


----------



## KingT

@*turrican9
*
Do not heavlily edit or delete your posts as it`s aginst OCN rules..

Please post a new one instead of editing your previous post as it`s hard to keep up with..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

I was not aware that it was against the rules to edit posts. I see your point with regards to keeping up with posts that are edited much.

Thanks for letting me know


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11935671*
> *KingT,*
> 
> I was not aware that it was against the rules to edit posts. I see your point with regards to keeping up with posts that are edited much.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know


You`re welcome..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Okey...

I have now Validated my highest Q9650 clock







I barely made it to 4.5GHz, just managed to validate and copy link before Windows BSOD'd









Q9650 4.5GHz CPU-Z Validation


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11936128*
> Okey...
> 
> I have now Validated my highest Q9650 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely made it to 4.5GHz, just managed to validate and copy link before Windows BSOD'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q9650 4.5GHz CPU-Z Validation


Nice man:thumb:

What were voltage settilgs vNB,vFSB,GTL,PLL for that 500MHz FSB..???

Now put it in your sig

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Thanks









NB was at 1.4, vFSB at 1.36 or 1.38, GTL at 0.67x and PLL at 1.6 if I remember correctly. I just tried these Voltages, didn't try lower. However, I tried higher. It didn't seem to help me past 500FSB. Had a hard time. Very happy with these results









I will try to see how high I can Validate my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R/Q9400 combo aswell, at a later time.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11936282*
> *KingT,*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB was at 1.4, vFSB at 1.36 or 1.38, GTL at 0.67x and PLL at 1.6 if I remember correctly. I just tried these Voltages, didn't try lower. However, I tried higher. It didn't seem to help me past 500FSB. Had a hard time. Very happy with these results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to see how high I can Validate my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R/Q9400 combo aswell, at a later time.


I first set my 506FSB OC with x6 multi and when I was sure that It was as "stable" as it could be then I`ve upped multi to 8.5x and upped Vcore..

I needed 1.46V vNB for 500MHz FSB and 1.5V vNB for 506MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11936814*
> I first set my 506FSB OC with x6 multi and when I was sure that It was as "stable" as it could be then I`ve upped multi to 8.5x and upped Vcore..
> 
> I needed 1.46V vNB for 500MHz FSB and 1.5V vNB for 506MHz FSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


Okey... I tried 8.5x multi also. But did not try those high NB Volts that you used.. Så maybe I could push it even further...

But to be honest, I'm quite happy with my results..


----------



## turrican9

Now I just wonder how high my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R/Q9400 combo will go...

And I must say, I'm tempted at trying higher FSB on my P5Q Pro Turbo now...







Highest NB Volts I tried was 1.42v. If I remember correctly


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11936987*
> Now I just wonder how high my Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R/Q9400 combo will go...
> 
> And I must say, I'm tempted at trying higher FSB on my P5Q Pro Turbo now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest NB Volts I tried was 1.42v. If I remember correctly


Try:

GTL 0.61x

vFSB=1.40V

and vNB=1.50V

Frst with x6 multiplier and find what`s your max FSB..go for Validation..

Once you find max FSB then upp multi and Vcore and go for Validation..

CHEERS..


----------



## REZ325

IF THIS IS IN THE WRONG LOCATION, I AM SORRY & PLEASE MOVE IT 

I am very new here, first post. I have a i7920 LGA1366 sitting in a ASUS P6T SE M/B and just added a H50 cooler and want to overclock

Should I just adjust the Bus Speed setting to 170 (to achieve 3.4Mhz) with a multiplyer of 20 & the Ai overclock tuner disabled, and leave everything else on Auto and let the ASUS M/B do the rest, or should I tweak other areas with in the Ai Tweaker?

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated , or a link to a similar questio asked previously.

Once again, I am sorry if I post this in the wrong thread.

Ray


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REZ325;11937182*
> IF THIS IS IN THE WRONG LOCATION, I AM SORRY & PLEASE MOVE IT
> 
> I am very new here, first post. I have a i7920 LGA1366 sitting in a ASUS P6T SE M/B and just added a H50 cooler and want to overclock
> 
> Should I just adjust the Bus Speed setting to 170 (to achieve 3.4Mhz) with a multiplyer of 20 & the Ai overclock tuner disabled, and leave everything else on Auto and let the ASUS M/B do the rest, or should I tweak other areas with in the Ai Tweaker?
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated , or a link to a similar questio asked previously.
> 
> Once again, I am sorry if I post this in the wrong thread.
> 
> Ray


Hi Ray/REZ325, indeed... you would get much more responses if you post in the i7 920 overclocking thread and in the =The Official ASUS P6T Series Motherboard Owners Club=!!! and a similar question asked would be found in this thread









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Tried your settings with a x6 multiplier... Even 503FSB would not boot to Windows. So I gave up. Did not bother to try with 501 or 502FSB. I also took out one more mem stick, leaving only one 2GB stick in slot 1. I already have 9x 500FSB Validated so as I've said, quite happy with that.

Seems like you beat my highest FSB with your P5Q Pro/Q9550 combo...


----------



## turrican9

Just got the 'Accepted' from the 4GHz club moderator


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11937504*
> Just got the 'Accepted' from the 4GHz club moderator


Nice..









Also you should try with other GTL like 0.63x and 0.65x and my settings from above..

But your 800MHz RAM might be holding you back..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11938338*
> Nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you should try with other GTL like 0.63x and 0.65x and my settings from above..
> 
> But your 800MHz RAM might be holding you back..
> 
> CHEERS..


Tried the other GTLs too. And this mem is tested ok up to 1030MHz + on this motherboard...


----------



## virus86

Ill be getting a Kill A Watt this week. If the power being drawn by my PSU is close to 600W, then Ill have to upgrade. Im looking to get a 850W if needed. According to a power supply calculator, its also good enough for a future i7 4Ghz OC.


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


Ill be getting a Kill A Watt this week. If the power being drawn by my PSU is close to 600W, then Ill have to upgrade. Im looking to get a 850W if needed. According to a power supply calculator, its also good enough for a future i7 4Ghz OC.


I don't think you are nowhere near to 600 W. My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/2200 draws about 510 W from wall when running OCCT PSU test(thats Linpack and Furmark at same time). My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/1300 only draws 280 W running that same test. As far as I know HD 4850 uses about 50 W more than HD 5770 so you would probably be somewhere below 350 W. And that OCCT test is an overkill, there is no way that any real world app would ever use so much power.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT,*
Seems like you beat my highest FSB with your P5Q Pro/Q9550 combo...


That`s why I`m the King









CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;11942475*
> I don't think you are nowhere near to 600 W. My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/2200 draws about 510 W from wall when running OCCT PSU test(thats Linpack and Furmark at same time). My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/1300 only draws 280 W running that same test. As far as I know HD 4850 uses about 50 W more than HD 5770 so you would probably be somewhere below 350 W. And that OCCT test is an overkill, there is no way that any real world app would ever use so much power.


My PSU is 2.5 years old. Would that be around 30% capacitor age? Ill report back when I get my Kill A Watt.


----------



## franckimp

hey folks... i'm stable at 3.2 ... but when I run 3d mark ... I get line into the screen while benchmarking.... pci-express is running too high? or sli patch isn't working great? should I try with only 1 card?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11944071*
> hey folks... i'm stable at 3.2 ... but when I run 3d mark ... I get line into the screen while benchmarking.... pci-express is running too high? or sli patch isn't working great? should I try with only 1 card?


If you have passed Prime95 testing the there`s no way it`s your CPU OC or anything related to the motherboard..

In that case for problem look at your 9800GTX`s setup and PSU..

CHEERS..


----------



## epsilon777

Ok, so I easily got 3.8 stable testing 20hrs prime 95 at those previous settings. Now I am aiming for a 24/7 oc of 4.0 using the following settings:

FSB freq = 450MHz
PCIE freq=100MHz
DRAM Timings=5-5-5-18
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq=901Mhz
DRAM Static Read Control = Disabled
DRAM Read Training = Disabled
Memory OC charger=Enabled
AI Trans booster=Enabled
Performance Level=10
9 x CPU multi
Vcore=1.2625V
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.20V
DRAM voltage=1.83V
NBv=1.26V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V ? (still unsure)
PCIE Spread=Disable
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=Auto
Load Line Calibration=Enabled

So far I have gotten it to post, and also past 20 runs of IBT at standard. Next thing I was going to do was prime 95 over night and see if I can make it a 24/7 stable oc.



Once the stable OC is attained should speed step be turned back on? or is that mostly just a power save preference?

On another note, I am unsure if the temperatures I am hitting are a bit high for the after-market cooling I have, or if they are to be expected (62-63 under full load).


----------



## epsilon777

Got a bsod when entering a game, is that most likely due to under volted memory?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11943496*
> That`s why I`m the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm sure your doing a couple of MHz more on the FSB becuase your CPU allowes it, or your board is a little better than mine









Maybe if I tried my Q9400 in my P5Q Pro Turbo, I would beat your FSB









However, I'm quite happy and do not want do go through the work of removing and reinstalling heatsinks on both my systems, just to MAYBE squeeze a few more unstable FSB MHz out of this board


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11945118*
> Got a bsod when entering a game, is that most likely due to under volted memory?


See you are overclocking with 8GB RAM... This could give you major issues at those memspeeds your running now. If you get BSOD's now, try to remove one of your RAM sticks. If not, try to up the two READ to READ timings, under 2nd information, one notch up.


----------



## turrican9

I have tested my Crucial Ballistix PC6400 ok on my P5Q Pro Turbo at up to 1033MHz when using 3x2GB or 2x2GB. If I use 4x2GB I struggle when going much past 850MHz on the mem. However at 850MHz I'm rock stable. Had some success at 870MHz with all 4 memsticks, by turning those Read to Read timings up, however, it suddenly lost it's stability after a couple of reboots. When running mem at 850MHz I can leave those read to read timings at Auto.


----------



## turrican9

Another strange thing I discovered when using 4x2GB was that If I jumped right up to 450FSB from 430 - 449 it seemed much more stable, even if I never could get it 100% stable with the mem at 900MHz, when using 4 sticks.


----------



## turrican9

epsilon777,

Infact I have tried two different 8GB kits. Also tried my 4x2GB Geil Black Dragon PC6400.. Same symptoms when using these. And these have also been tested up to around 930MHz+ in other motherboards when using all 4 sticks.

So again, if you experience strange problems when overclocking your setup with 4x2GB RAM, try to remove one or two sticks, or you could try those 2nd. information timings (Not a smart thing to do in your case. You will most likely loose your stability after a while) or not clock FSB much higher than 425MHz. In that way your mem will be running at 850MHz 1:1


----------



## epsilon777

I was stable for 12+ hrs at a lower oc. (3.8) I think it may have been that I was under volting the vcore because when running prime95 at 4.0 core worker 2 ran in to an error about 1hr in. Although, I am new to this so I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11946428*
> I was stable for 12+ hrs at a lower oc. (3.8) I think it may have been that I was under volting the vcore because when running prime95 at 4.0 core worker 2 ran in to an error about 1hr in. Although, I am new to this so I could be entirely wrong.


You have a high x9.5 multi.. Try to use it. You can clock past 4GHz without having to up FSB over 425MHz.

I'm pretty sure you are seeing 8GB memory problems here..


----------



## turrican9

Remove one or two memsticks, use your 9.5x multi to find your highest CPU overclock. Use IBT, up vcore if you get errors. Try 20 runs with max mem. If you are stable, install all of your mem again..


----------



## epsilon777

If it were the memory / fsb would it have passed 20 runs on IBT on max at 3.8?


----------



## turrican9

In my experience you can pass IBT, on these motherboards even though mem is making system highly unstable. I have experienced running IBT perfectly fine and then when running memtest for Windows my system instantly froze.

You should run memtest for Windows, Prime95 Large FFT's for 5 - 6 hours and then Prime 95 Blend test.


----------



## turrican9

If you want to find max mem and FSB, you turn the CPU multi down to x6. And then up FSB/mem and test with Prime95 Large FFTs and memtest for Windows. If using 8GB RAM, start 4 sessions of memtest, and assign 1750MB for each session.

This is the KingT method, it's a good way of testing things, atleast for people new to overclocking.

When you find your max FSB/mem speeds, you can begin to up your multi and test with IBT. If errors, you up the Vcore until it's stable..


----------



## turrican9

But keep in mind what I wrote about 4x2GB and these motherboards... This is a very real issue, and if you read carefully the things I've said, you should be fine...


----------



## epsilon777

Well I did run a x6 multi and 450 FSB for 8hrs without any errors, I havent done a memtest though. I assume you mean doing memtest86+.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11946607*
> Well I did run a x6 multi and 450 FSB for 8hrs without any errors, I havent done a memtest though. I assume you mean doing memtest86+.


No not, memtest 86... Well, also that.. The thing is with these boards, they can be perfectly fine with memtest86 for DOS, but not in Windows... Use this

You can also use the Blend test in Prime95, it also tests much RAM. The best is to use both..


----------



## epsilon777

So I should drop my multiplier back down to x6 and see if my memory is stable since I already know that the LargeFFT is 8hrs stable at the 450 FSB. Correct?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11946650*
> So I should drop my multiplier back down to x6 and see if my memory is stable since I already know that the LargeFFT is 8hrs stable at the 450 FSB. Correct?


Yes, do that. As I've said, start 4 sessions of memtest for Windows. Assign 1750MB to each of them, then let them run for at least two passes.. If it's error free, up your CPU multi again, add more Vcore if unstable..

However, since you are using 8GB RAM I would have used your high multi and instead ran at lower FSB speeds. But this is your choice. If you are stable, then go for it.


----------



## blodflekk

I had one of these and hated it, I am glad to be rid of it and to have my X58A-UD3R.

I first owned a P5Q Pro, which died and as a replacement was given a P5Q Pro Turbo. Didn't like either of them.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blodflekk;11946675*
> I had one of these and hated it, I am glad to be rid of it and to have my X58A-UD3R.
> 
> I first owned a P5Q Pro, which died and as a replacement was given a P5Q Pro Turbo. Didn't like either of them.


These boards can be very picky on mem. At least when you use 8GB in all slots.. Other than this I think they are okay motherboards... It took me much time learning this motherboard though.. Got frustrated at times, but now all is fine..


----------



## blodflekk

Yes it took me a lot of research to make the board livable and usable for me but it was still never really any good. Not to mention both of them died


----------



## epsilon777

I have read elsewhere that these boards are fickle about using all the dimm slots. I guess since I would like to use the 8 gigs ill drop the fsb to 425 and do the memtest and then from there I will up the multi to 9.5 like you suggested to hit the 4.0.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blodflekk;11946750*
> Yes it took me a lot of research to make the board livable and usable for me but it was still never really any good. Not to mention both of them died


Some people just get unlucky... Sorry to hear about your woes with these boards...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11946767*
> I have read elsewhere that these boards are fickle about using all the dimm slots. I guess since I would like to use the 8 gigs ill drop the fsb to 425 and do the memtest and then from there I will up the multi to 9.5 like you suggested to hit the 4.0.


Smart Choice... I have settled for 9x 425FSB using my Q9650 at 3825MHz. Mem at 850 5-5-5-15 2.0v. If overclocking much higher I have to take out one memstick to keep stability. If I remove one memstick I can also run the mem at 2.4x 430FSB = 1033MHz. But when using all 4 sticks, as I've said, must use 1:1 mem:FSB and cannot go much past 850MHz mem frequency..

And have tested two different 4x2GB sets... So this makes me believe this motherboard have issues with many kinds of 4x2GB configurations when overclocking.. Have searched google and found other people with issues. Also, both of my 4x2GB mem sets are on the Qualified list for this motherboard. Listed as it should work in dual channel with all 4 sticks. And they do. Just not overclocking well, when compared to other motherboards.

Use 2 or 3 sticks and they overclock very well. In my case it is fine, as 3.825GHz is a very nice 24/7 setting for my Q9650. And there is little performance difference between running mem at 1:1 850 vs 2.4x FSB 1020. So I'm happy. And as I've said, If I wanna overclock higher, I just remove one stick.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilon777;11945118*
> Got a bsod when entering a game, is that most likely due to under volted memory?


First if you allready have run Prime95 LARGE FFT test with those settings and lower multi there`s no point of doing it again just becouse yo want to run higher 9x 450MHz multi vs 8.5x in your revious OC..

*YOUR 450MHz FSB OC IS SOLID!!!!
*
You`ve got BSOD becouse of *low Vcore* as *in games* and light load apps *Load Line Calibration doesn`t kick in* and you actually *don`t run* the same *Vcore* like in *Intel Burn Test Load*..

I had the same issue as my OC was P95 & IBT stable but I crashed in games and co..

Set your LOAD Vcore from IBT to be your IDLE Vcore for 24/7 usage and you`ll be just fine.. (just upp it for a 3 or 4 notches =0.02V)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Do not forget that he is using 8GB RAM. This can, as you know from my woes, lead to very erratic behaviour. I was Rock solid in one moment, and in the next moment I suddenly lost my stability.. I would go as far as to say that your testing rules do not apply as well for these motherboards when using 4x2GB mem...


----------



## turrican9

There is something going on with the FSB strap when overclocking with 4x2GB RAM, when going much past 430FSB +... So again, you could be rock solid in one moment, using all kinds of testing, however, after a reboot that stability could be lost again. This does not apply when using 3x2GB or 2x2GB. And I'm pretty sure it does not apply when using 2x2GB + 2x1GB, or 4x1GB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11946894*
> *KingT,*
> 
> Do not forget that he is using 8GB RAM. This can, as you know from my woes, lead to very erratic behaviour. I was Rock solid in one moment, and in the next moment I suddenly lost my stability.. I would go as far as to say that your testing rules do not apply as well for these motherboards when using 4x2GB mem...


*epsillon777* have allready said that he wa stable with those settings and 8.5x 450MHz FSB in 20h of P95 but unstable with his current 9x OC (4GHz)..

So in my book he needs more Vcore as LLC doesn`t kick in in games like it does in P95 and IBT so he is running lower Vcore in light load apps then he does in IBT (LLC upps Vcore more under heavy load thn it does in games and co)..

I had the same issue..

That`s why I`ve set my IBT LOAD Vcore to be my 24/7 IDLE Vcore and I never hd a BSOD since (it was over a year ago)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11946936*
> *epsillon777* have allready said that he wa stable with those sttings and 8.5x multi in 20h of P95 but unstable with his current 9x OC..
> 
> So in my book he needs more Vcore as LLC doesn`t kick in in games like it does in P95 and IBT so he is running lower Vcore in light load apps then he does in IBT (LLC upps Vcore more under heavy load thn it does in games and co)..
> 
> I had the same issue..
> 
> That`s why I`ve set my IBT LOAD Vcore to be my 24/7 IDLE Vcore and I never hd a BSOD since (it was over a year ago)..
> 
> CHEERS..


I agree that you should set you Vcore according to lowest v-drop in IBT. And it may be he only needed more vcore. However, you cannot ignore my facts when using 4x2GB RAM in these boards... If he is stable at 450FSB that is fine. But in my experience that stability could suddenly be lost again, after a reboot. As I've stated earlier, there is something going on with the FSB strap when overclocking with 4x2GB mem, at least past 430FSB..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11946961*
> I agree that you should set you Vcore according to lowest v-drop in IBT. And it may be he only needed more vcore. However, you cannot ignore my facts when using 4x2GB RAM in these boards... If he is stable at 450FSB that is fine. But in my experience that stability could suddenly be lost again, after a reboot. As I've stated earlier, there is something going on with the FSB strap when overclocking with 4x2GB mem, at least past 430FSB..


If you pass 20h of P95 LARGE FFT with 6x multi (like *epsilon777* have) there`s no way your FSB OC could be unstable regardless of amount of RAM you`ve been using..

If your system has any issue with RAM,NB,vFSB or GTL you will get errors or crash in P95 LARGE FFT..

When I tried to run my RAM @ 1066MHz on this mobo (unsuccessful) I could even pass memtest v.4.0 Windows ver. but I would fail (error) in P95 LARGE FFT within 30 min..

That`s how sensitive P95 is on about everything in your system..

That`s why I recommend it to everyone who is FSB OCing for at least 6h..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11947002*
> If you pass 20h of P95 LARGE FFT with 6x multi (like *epsilon777* have) there`s no way your FSB OC could be unstable regardless of amount of RAM you`ve been using..
> 
> If your system has any issue with RAM,NB,vFSB or GTL you will get errors or crash in P95 LARGE FFT..
> 
> When I tried to run my RAM @ 1066MHz on this mobo (unsucessable) I could even pass memtest v.4.0 Windows ver. but I would fail (error) in P95 LARGE FFT within 30 min..
> 
> That`s how sensitive P95 is on about everything in your system..
> 
> That`s why I recommend it to everyone who is FSB OCing for at least 6h..
> 
> CHEERS..


You have clearly not been reading my experiences... I was perfectly stable at 9x 435FSB using 4x 2GB RAM. Tested Prime95 Large FFT's for at least 10 hours, Blend, IBT for at least 30 rounds, memtest for windows with atleast 4 passes... Was Rock solid! Then after a reboot, Windows would not boot again! I have recreated this scenario! As I've said, there is something going on with the FSB strap when overclocking with 4x2GB RAM. If I took out one stick this erratic behaviour did not occur again! And I've tested with two different 4x2GB sets.

You should try 4x2GB yourself, I know you have tried 2x2 + 2x1GB, it's not the same.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11947049*
> You have clearly not been reading my experiences... I was perfectly stable at 9x 435FSB using 4x 2GB RAM. Tested Prime95 Large FFT's for at least 10 hours, Blend, IBT for at least 30 rounds, memtest for windows with atleast 4 passes... Was Rock solid! Then after a reboot, Windows would not boot again! I have recreated this scenario! As I've said, there is something going on with the FSB strap when overclocking with 4x2GB RAM. If I took out one stick this erratic behaviour did not occur again! And I've tested with two different 4x2GB sets.
> 
> You should try 4x2GB yourself, I know you have tried 2x2 + 2x1GB, it's not the same.


I`ve red your experience..

But in this case epsilon777 boots to OS and can do some work,play games but BSOD`s..

And he hasn`t got BSOD when running with 8.5x multi and 450MHz FSB so to me doesn`t seem like problem that you had..

And on top of all that you`re running Quad which stresses more NB than C2Duo..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

As I've said, If it works for him, after several reboots that's fine. However if he suddenly loose stability we know what could be causing it.

And yes, he has a Dual core, that could make all the difference. My point is that no matter how much you stability test, stability could suddenly be lost after a reboot or a powerdown, when using my scenario.

My scenario is a Motherboard 'bug' when using 4x2GB RAM and past 430FSB+. At least when using my Q9650.


----------



## turrican9

Also, even if he is stable at 8.5x 450, it could be unstable at 9x 450FSB. Even if his CPU is fine at that speed. Multipliers can cause 'bugs' or erratic behaviours in different setups. I have not tested much at 8.5x multi. It maybe that my system is not erratic when: 8.5x 435 FSB and 4x2GB RAM...


----------



## steo3

Hi guys,
Have an e6300 running at 4.2ghz, which is not a bad clock.
Which is the best gaming processor that fits socket : lga 775
Thank you,
Stephen (steo3)


----------



## turrican9

*steo3,*

Welcome! E6300 running at 4.2GHz?! Is that possible?!

I would go for Quad core.. However, they are hard to find nowadays... at least here in Norway... I would go for no less than a Q9400. You could see if you manage to find a used Q9450 or a Q9550 or even a Q9650. If the prize is right, they are worth it..


----------



## turrican9

*steo3,*

Ahh... You have a Intel Pentium E6300.. I was thinking of the old Core2 Duo E6300, which had a stock speed of 1.86GHz (7x 266FSB)...


----------



## turrican9

Just did a search for Q9400, Q9550 and Q9650 here in Norway.. A few shops had a few of them in stock, but severely overprized. Q9550 and Q9650 was about the same prize you would pay for a i7 950 here in Norway.. Q9400 was also way overprized... Q8400 was not that overprized. Has x8 multi just like the Q9400, but has only 4MB Cache when compared to Q9400s 6MB.. Q9450, Q9550 and Q9650 has x8, x8.5 and x9 multi, and all three has 12MB Cache...

Anyway I would rather have a Q8400 OC'd to 3.6GHz + than a Dual Core OC'd to 4GHz +...


----------



## turrican9

These Core2 Quad Based DDR2 systems are still very, very fast... Just look at these benchmarks from Anandtech

Sysmark 2007 shows it even better

The 3GHz Q9650 is beating the AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition 3.2GHz in almost every benchmark... And is even beating a Core i7 920 in some benchmarks and not far off a i7 965... Now imagine if the Q9650 was overclocked in that review









This is the reason I will stick with my Core2 Quad DDR2 based systems for a long time to come...


----------



## epsilon777

Ended up passing a 9hr memtest (1007%) without error. So I assume this means my issue is likely vcore voltage.


----------



## LS2GTO

Add me to the list. Did I get the sig thing correct?


----------



## LS2GTO

So how many q6600 "go" owners are on here? I'd like to see what you're getting and how.

I'm up to 3.47
FSB = 385

All voltages set to auto except vcore which I set to 1.39375. Think I may need to bump that up a bit.
Ai clock twister = light
Ai Transaction booster = manual with common perf level set to 11
And of course all the suggested tweaks

I havent run any stress testing but 3dmark03 ran fine. Awesome thread I must say, has been a huge help.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LS2GTO*


So how many q6600 "go" owners are on here? I'd like to see what you're getting and how.

I'm up to 3.47
FSB = 385

All voltages set to auto except vcore which I set to 1.39375. Think I may need to bump that up a bit.
Ai clock twister = light
Ai Transaction booster = manual with common perf level set to 11
And of course all the suggested tweaks

I havent run any stress testing but 3dmark03 ran fine. Awesome thread I must say, has been a huge help.


For 3.6GHz settings on Q6600 CHECK THIS POST..

*P.S.: NEVER OC on AUTO voltages as P5Q mobos seriously overvolt vNB,vFSB,vPLL and vRAM when OCing on AUTO settings..*

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Happy New Year everyone!

I got a question about how to use Drive Expert with this motherboard?

So far I can't find any instructions on it anywhere & I can't get any answers from ASUS.

I was trying to set it up but the tray icon shows as offline & so far nothing happens when I try to open the software either.

Anyone got information on how to use & set this up?

Also King my system has been running great with the FSB at 450 & my voltage at 1.29 with everything else like you had me set it at. You can see my validation on my siggy. My temps have been running about 45-50 & I was wanting to try to go up some more. Can you help me with the settings please?

When going up now do I make changes to anything other then the FSB & CPU voltage since the rest already works?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11954654*
> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I got a question about how to use Drive Expert with this motherboard?
> 
> So far I can't find any instructions on it anywhere & I can't get any answers from ASUS.
> 
> I was trying to set it up but the tray icon shows as offline & so far nothing happens when I try to open the software either.
> 
> Anyone got information on how to use & set this up?
> 
> Also King my system has been running great with the FSB at 450 & my voltage at 1.29 with everything else like you had me set it at. You can see my validation on my siggy. My temps have been running about 45-50 & I was wanting to try to go up some more. Can you help me with the settings please?
> 
> When going up now do I make changes to anything other then the FSB & CPU voltage since the rest already works?


450MHz FSB is about the MAX (Prime95 LARGE FFT stable) you will get on P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO motherboards with Quad CPU..

Be happy with your 4GHz

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

4050MHz on a Q9650 using only 1.29 volts is alot better than my Q9650 can manage.. My CPU needs about 1.34v (full load) to be stable at 4000MHz in IBT, and needs even more at 4050MHz..


----------



## KingT

Not all the CPU`s are same..

Also not all motherboards are the same as two same model mobos can have slightly different voltage regulation so that same CPU on both mobos need different Vcore for the same OC..

So don`t be surprised by that..

I also know that same CPU needs less Vcore on GA-EP45-UD3P than it neds on P5Q mobos for the same OC even though Asus has superior 8 Phases (or 16 phase on Premium/Deluxe) vs 6 phases on Gigabyte..

Probably becouse of higher amperagge on the Vcore on Gigabyte motherboard..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LS2GTO;11950538*
> Add me to the list. Did I get the sig thing correct?


Yes you did!









Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard LS2GTO!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LS2GTO;11952805*
> So how many q6600 "go" owners are on here? I'd like to see what you're getting and how.
> 
> I'm up to 3.47
> FSB = 385
> 
> All voltages set to auto except vcore which I set to 1.39375. Think I may need to bump that up a bit.
> Ai clock twister = light
> Ai Transaction booster = manual with common perf level set to 11
> And of course all the suggested tweaks
> 
> I havent run any stress testing but 3dmark03 ran fine. Awesome thread I must say, has been a huge help.


Thanks for the appreciation of the club!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11958642*
> Not all the CPU`s are same..
> 
> Also not all motherboards are the same as two same model mobos can have slightly different voltage regulation so that same CPU on both mobos need different Vcore for the same OC..
> 
> So don`t be surprised by that..
> 
> I also know that same CPU needs less Vcore on GA-EP45-UD3P than it neds on P5Q mobos for the same OC even though Asus has superior 8 Phases (or 16 phase on Premium/Deluxe) vs 6 phases on Gigabyte..
> 
> Probably becouse of higher amperagge on the Vcore on Gigabyte motherboard..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm not surprised







I just mentioned it







Remember, I have been overclocking for 15 - 16 years...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11959347*
> I'm not surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mentioned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, I have been overclocking for 15 - 16 years...


Ohhh right,sorry man I forgot

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

However, Not so much the last years. And every new setup is a new learning experience. A new motherboard and a new CPU can take weeks to learn when overclocking. And with my current setup you have given me some great knowledge. And I thank you for that








. And thanks to *ocman* for this thread









I have had this setup for some time, but this christmas I started to really explore it. And found very much intersting information after signing up on overclock.net and especially this thread


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11959501*
> *KingT,*
> 
> However, Not so much the last years. And every new setup is a new learning experience. A new motherboard and a new CPU can take weeks to learn when overclocking. And with my current setup you have given me some great knowledge. And I thank you for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And thanks to *ocman* for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this setup for some time, but this christmas I started to really explore it. And found very much intersting information after signing up on overlock.net and especially this thread


No, thank you for signing up as every member counts and makes a "Club" what it rally should be..

We all learn from eachother`s experiences..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Here is an interesting comparison between a i7 920 vs Q9650. Also further down in that thread, they are compared clock for clock. Altough that thread is old, I think it shows how much power these 775 systems still have.

Just thought this would be interesting for us in this club, who still love our 775 setups


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Here is an interesting comparison between a i7 920 vs Q9650. Also further down in that thread, they are compared clock for clock. Altough that thread is old, I think it shows how much power these 775 systems still have.

Just thought this would be interesting for us in this club, who still love our 775 setups










Yeah, I`ve seen that compar. but thanx for contributing for the members that haven`t seen it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

And,

*Core [email protected] vs [email protected] in 43 benchmarks with a single ATI [email protected]*

Really a great comparison.. And KingT, I know you have seen this link, found it in a thread that you had been posting in


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;11969317*
> And,
> 
> *Core [email protected] vs [email protected] in 43 benchmarks with a single ATI [email protected]*
> 
> Really a great comparison.. And KingT, I know you have seen this link, found it in a thread that you had been posting in


Personally I think that I`ve seen allmost every comparison between C2Q and Ci7..

And on top of all that I`ve owned Ci7 setup for about a month,havent been impressed and sold it to a friend..

Ci7 920 D0 / Gigabyte X58 UD3R / 6GB HyperX 1800MHz

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

Funny to hear that you actually owned a i7 setup yourself, sold it and are now happy with your overclocked Q9550 setup. That's what we like to hear in this club, I guess









By the way, I have some plans... My secondary rig, which is based on my Q9400, 8GB RAM, Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, Antec Three hundred, and so on will be changed...

I have this XFX barebone case from a previous Athlon X2 build..

I think this Case is so cool that I actually ordered a ASUS P5QL-VM G43, Socket-775 UATX motherboard and will install my second rig into that XFX case







Will probably not use my XFX GTX 260 Black Edition but instead a Sapphire HD5770 I have laying around. Less heat. I will use green LED catodes and a green Mist 80mm takeout fan... I think this is going to be awesome







I have really missed this case so much


















Also, for us socket 775 lovers, it's always nice to have a backup motherboard laying around, since they are hard to come by nowadays..







In my case it will be my Gigabyte board. Also, my Q9400 is a cool running CPU, so will use my Intel boxed cooler (Zalman CNPS 9700 will not fit in the XFX Case) and overclock it mildly. Probably in the 3.2 - 3.4GHz range...


----------



## KingT

Yeah I have

But I`ve sold it for the same cash that I paid for it so I`m happy..

So you want to use integrated graphics on G43

Nice case for media/web rig though..

My secondary rig is P5KPL-VM G31 / E6750 @ 3.3GHz /2x1GB Apacer 800MHz /Asus EN8500GT @ 700/1600/450 in sh***y moded case ..

I don`t have backup 775 mobo as my P5Q Pro will run 4ever

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11970002*
> Yeah I have
> 
> But I`ve sold it for the same cash that I paid for it so I`m happy..
> 
> So you want to use integrated graphics on G43
> 
> Nice case for media/web rig though..
> 
> My secondary rig is P5KPL-VM G31 / E6750 @ 3.3GHz /2x1GB Apacer 800MHz /Asus EN8500GT @ 700/1600/450 in sh***y moded case ..
> 
> I don`t have backup 775 mobo as my P5Q Pro will run 4ever
> 
> CHEERS..


No way I will use the integrated graphics







As I've said, probably my Sapphire HD5770. Only reason I have ordered this G43 based mobo is because socket 775 boards are hard to find, at least here in Norway. However, I think this motherboard will fit my needs, and not last, it will fit into that case


----------



## KingT

Yeah LGA 775 mobos are MIA my friend..

That Asus should do good,maybe it would offer you some OC as well..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

That's a wild looking case turrican9. I'm about to upgrade my old Antec P180 to an Antec DF-85.


----------



## Taz_Man

Has anyone ever tried to use Drive Xpert or had any luck with it?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11979650*
> Has anyone ever tried to use Drive Xpert or had any luck with it?


Have not tried it yet. But have plans to experiment with it, in time. Will report back, if and when I do it. I wonder if it can be used as regular Serial ATA connectors... ?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have not tried it yet. But have plans to experiment with it, in time. Will report back, if and when I do it. I wonder if it can be used as regular Serial ATA connectors... ?


Good luck I can't say as I was unable to get it work or do anything. It just shows as offline to me & the program itself does nothing when I click on it from the start menu.

All I do know for sure are that the Drive Xpert ports on the motherboard are only for eSata drives because I did try using regular Sata drives in them & they were not recognized at all by the BIOS.

So I did buy 2 new Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s just to do the job.

Honest I was ONLY going to replace my motherboard... I swear!









Now I've gotten a new motherboard, then a monitor so I had to get a new video card but now of course I have to get a bigger case since I need more room because the video card is so big. I had to get the new hard drives because of the Drive Xpert & the eSata ports that this motherboard has on it.

I still kept my old CPU, memory & hard drives though at least. I can think of many things worse that I have wasted money on in the past when I was much younger...









By the way I updated my validation I posted in my siggy below. I was able to hit 4.5 not for long though without the temps rising of course. 500 FSB didn't seem to want to work though.


----------



## KingT

@ *Taz_Man*

Nice validation,congratz









If you want to change color of lik in your sig you need to mark the link (Title text) and then just chose color from tool bar above the text an that`s it..

If you want to change letter size just mark the Title text and chose size..

Also if you want to use Smilies just click on the place where you want to have them and chose smily that you want..

CHEERS..


----------



## Duke_Arnout

I should get a little bit higher but this geil black dragon doesn't oc at all I think.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout*


I should get a little bit higher but this geil black dragon doesn't oc at all I think.


I have allready posted 450MHz FSB settings for Q9550 in this club several times,so feel free to use them..

For 450MHz FSB your RAM needs to be able to hit at least 900MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

First Thank a lot to KingT!

Second, I though of something. I installed my H70 backward (blowing out of the case and mounted a fan out of the case)... so just for fun I switched all my fan (on antec 900) backward. The front panel is blowing out and the h70 is pumping from the back and the big 200mm on top blow so heat too.

And you know what







3.2ghz is now stable... without reaching over 60*C!!! The 4 cores did 60*C/54*C full load after 2hours of test. With previous installation I was getting peak over 70*C (and I stop the test)!

The only thing is that my PSU cooler master 550 get to 50*C ... might need a pci fan









And I also removed a 9800GTX+ ... because I found out that it was pulling too much power from my PSU. This video will go in my HTPC







and I might think to buy something faster









Thank again KingT for giving so much help!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11988908*
> First Thank a lot to KingT!
> 
> Second, I though of something. I installed my H70 backward (blowing out of the case and mounted a fan out of the case)... so just for fun I switched all my fan (on antec 900) backward. The front panel is blowing out and the h70 is pumping from the back and the big 200mm on top blow so heat too.
> 
> And you know what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2ghz is now stable... without reaching over 60*C!!! The 4 cores did 60*C/54*C full load after 2hours of test. With previous installation I was getting peak over 70*C (and I stop the test)!
> 
> The only thing is that my PSU cooler master 550 get to 50*C ... might need a pci fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I also removed a 9800GTX+ ... because I found out that it was pulling too much power from my PSU. This video will go in my HTPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I might think to buy something faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank again KingT for giving so much help!


You`re welcome..









Glad to hear that you`re running your Q6600 @ 3.2GHz solid..

CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

oh and i've use 1.425v on vcore


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11988961*
> oh and i've use 1.425v on vcore


That`s owesome Vcore man..









CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

but it's still trange to me to blow out heat inside the case like I do







... but... still it works







the 200mm top fan pull out a lot and front fans pull out the same or maybe even more heat! ...

I'll just wait for cable sleeving and noctua fans I ordered...!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *franckimp;11988984*
> but it's still trange to me to blow out heat inside the case like I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but... still it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 200mm top fan pull out a lot and front fans pull out the same or maybe even more heat! ...
> 
> I'll just wait for cable sleeving and noctua fans I ordered...!!


Well heat works in the mysterious ways sometimes my son..









CHEERS..


----------



## franckimp

If at start I'm getting peak of 41*C max at 3.2.... I might be able to get a cpu-z validation at 4ghz







...

I know I should up the vcore... but what about fsb frq and multi? what did get you to 4







?


----------



## KingT

Use the same setings that I postd for you and just:

FSB freq = 445
CPU Multiplier = 9x
vFSB= 1.42V
vNB=1.36V
Vcore= 1.xxV (whatever chip neds for 4GHz)

Keep adding Vcore untill it boots up..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11981452*
> @ *Taz_Man*
> 
> Nice validation,congratz:thumb:
> 
> If you want to change color of lik in your sig you need to mark the link (Title text) and then just chose color from tool bar above the text an that`s it..
> 
> If you want to change letter size just mark the Title text and chose size..
> 
> Also if you want to use Smilies just click on the place where you want to have them and chose smily that you want..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT, I couldn't have done it without your help.

I know how the color is supposed to be changed from the toolbar itself & I have changed the text sizes already but what I am having problems with is that now that I made sig links the default for links is blue & that is overriding my color selection. So I wasn't sure how I was supposed to get around that.

What do you mean by mark the link or title text though? Highlight it?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11993801*
> Thanks KingT, I couldn't have done it without your help.
> 
> I know how the color is supposed to be changed from the toolbar itself & I have changed the text sizes already but what I am having problems with is that now that I made sig links the default for links is blue & that is overriding my color selection. So I wasn't sure how I was supposed to get around that.
> 
> What do you mean by mark the link or title text though? Highlight it?


Yeah highlight it (only the title of the link eg. 4.5GHz validation) and then chose color,size or font for it..

You might want to erase previous color bb and then apply new one..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I've done that but it doesn't want to work for some reason. I thought it was because it was made into a link which made the color automatically blue & maybe that couldn't be changed for some reason.

I can change colors without a link.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;11993933*
> I've done that but it doesn't want to work for some reason. I thought it was because it was made into a link which made the color automatically blue & maybe that couldn't be changed for some reason.
> 
> I can change colors without a link.


Then mark the whole link and click on the color you want to apply..

Use preview option to see changes before you apply them..



PHP:


[B][I][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club**[/URL][/I][/B]

Copy this in your sig and if you want to change color just erase [/COLOR] and ,then mark **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club** and click on colors and chose color that you want..

For size just erase 3 in and put number that you want..

CHEERS..


----------



## bige83

anyone know where i could get another Asus P5Q Pro Turbo i need one for a buddy


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bige83;11996698*
> anyone know where i could get another Asus P5Q Pro Turbo i need one for a buddy


The only two online stores I trust to go to are Newegg & TigerDirect & both have discontinued selling it.








(That's why I bought 2 while they were in stock)









There's a few online stores that still do carry this board, but I can't vouch for them.
All I can suggest is reading the reviews (buyer's feedback) of the seller before ordering to see how they do business & also check their BBS (Better Business Bureau) ratings.

As I said, can't vouch for other stores but here's one that supposedly has it in stock.

*Datavision*
http://www.datavis.com/cgi-bin/product.cgi?prrfnbr=493440&site=GOGL

I looked up Datavision & they do have a "A+" BBS rating which is the best you can get with them so...up to you.








http://www.bbb.org/iowa/business-reviews/data-processing-service/datavision-resources-in-carlisle-ia-5027078


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I've done that but it doesn't want to work for some reason. I thought it was because it was made into a link which made the color automatically blue & maybe that couldn't be changed for some reason.

I can change colors without a link.


Hi Taz_Man, You haven't specify a colour for your club signature, please refer to the bottom of the 1st post in this club! Both the original and new club signature code are there. Just copy and paste whichever one you like in your signature and save. If you don't need to change anything.

To change colour for the sig, you need to edit the club sig. code, by removing the "COLOR=BLUE" and "/COLOR" and also remove the brackets around them within the sig code. After that, highlight the title **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo...** you find within the sig code and select your colour of choice and save. Done.


----------



## ocman

Hi franckimp, feel free to check out the bottom of the 1st post of this club for club signature code. Just copy and paste the code and save it to your signature.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


anyone know where i could get another Asus P5Q Pro Turbo i need one for a buddy


Hi bige83, I had hard times finding a brand new P5Q PRO Turbo from the usual merchants in Canada and US...

but if you want to try eBay.com, then here's the link.

Mind they are all 2nd hand... a Buy It Now listing going for $90+free shipping with 100% positive feedback.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


anyone know where i could get another Asus P5Q Pro Turbo i need one for a buddy


If you use good judgment, and buy from good sellers, there is nothing to fear about Ebay. If you look for Buy it Now, Newly listed items you can find some great deals. For example, a couple weeks ago I bought a used P5Q Deluxe for 90$. It fired right up, and I booted at 500FSB the second time I turned it on. If you can't trust Ebay, why do so many people use it? Just remember to choose good sellers, and don't expect a refund if you start it on fire. How different is this really from the OCN market?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


anyone know where i could get another Asus P5Q Pro Turbo i need one for a buddy


A new one is really hard to find..

For Used TURBO you can look on eBay or even OCN marketplace..

CHEERS..


----------



## Duke_Arnout

anyone know if the pci express bus 2.0 x16 can be overclocked.
How high can you go from 100mhz bus speed?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;12006842*
> anyone know if the pci express bus 2.0 x16 can be overclocked.
> How high can you go from 100mhz bus speed?


What`s the point?

There`s no GPU in the world that would be bottlenecked with PCIE 2.0 x16 slot bandwidth..

Even PCIE 2.0 running @ 8x gives enough bandwidth for any GPU available as it has the same bandwidth as PCIE 1.0 x16 slot on older chipsets (P35 etc)..

And I`ve also heard that OCing PCIE could kill graphich card..

I`ve seen people running PCIE @ 105MHz in the quest for higher FSB when OCing their systems..

On some mobos OCing PCIE couses instability as well..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I had to go for an Asus P5QL-CM instead of the Asus P5QL-VM for my secondary PC, M-ATX build, due to the VMs where out of stock







So now I only get 2 RAM slots.. But I guess I just have to settle for 4GB RAM, instead of 8GB...


----------



## Xraven771

Hello ,
just looking for some help with my P5Q PRO.
The outer day i turned my pc on and there was no display out of the graphics card so i put a old 775 board in and worked straightaway , not sure what the problem is on the P5Q PRO any ideas ?

Ps , green motherboard light was on :/


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


Hello , 
just looking for some help with my P5Q PRO.
The outer day i turned my pc on and there was no display out of the graphics card so i put a old 775 board in and worked straightaway , not sure what the problem is on the P5Q PRO any ideas ?

Ps , green motherboard light was on :/


try putting the video card in the other pci 16x slot.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I had to go for an Asus P5QL-CM instead of the Asus P5QL-VM for my secondary PC, M-ATX build, due to the VMs where out of stock







So now I only get 2 RAM slots.. But I guess I just have to settle for 4GB RAM, instead of 8GB...


get a p5q deluxe as you can still for now get them new and they have more oc options in the bios.the best 775 asus ever made.imo


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


get a p5q deluxe as you can still for now get them new and they have more oc options in the bios.the best 775 asus ever made.imo










were can you get them at?


----------



## maxextz

new on ebay.







well you could get any number of them just before christmas but it looks like they are all gone.

found this they might be still in stock.
http://www.google.com/products/catal...d=0CEgQ8wIwAA#

last week there was a second hand one bought but not used for 80 euros"107" usa dollars.

life times in pc land is getting much shorter if thats possible.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xraven771;12009779*
> Hello ,
> just looking for some help with my P5Q PRO.
> The outer day i turned my pc on and there was no display out of the graphics card so i put a old 775 board in and worked straightaway , not sure what the problem is on the P5Q PRO any ideas ?
> 
> Ps , green motherboard light was on :/


Try reset CMOS or set BIOS to load optimized default settings... and also try reseating your graphics card. Check if all the jumpers on mobo are in the right place. See if these help.


----------



## turrican9

That P5Q Deluxe is a piece of art.. I think I can get hold of one here in Norway... I'm tempted to buy one. However, there is no point in replacing my P5Q Pro Turbo. Other than to have the P5Q Pro Turbo as a reserve/backup board, in case the Deluxe got damaged.


----------



## turrican9

Look what I managed by using 2x2GB RAM


----------



## KingT

@ turrican9

Nice man..









Now throw P95 LARGE FFT on that for 6h+ to see what it's worth..









CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ turrican9

Nice man..









Now throw P95 LARGE FFT on that for 6h+ to see what it's worth..









CHEERS..


your a sadist.







do you want to kill the mans mb.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12023261*
> your a sadist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you want to kill the mans mb.


It's not that bad really..

I've ran 12h of each test in P95 on my 3.9GHz and never had any issues..

Also just with this CPU and mobo I've ran over 150h of P95 testing combined (3.6GHz, 3.85GHz and 3.9GHz) and over 20h of OCCT Linpack and IBT combined..

These mobos are real Terminators..









Notice that Ive also ran this mobo with probably 20 diff CPU's from Sept 2008 untill this day and have done some serious benching as well (have used vNB upp to 1.65V for suicide runs)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

I Already knew this board was not up to 460FSB + Quad stable with Large FFTs









But I tried it just for fun yesterday. Prime95 gave errors pretty fast.

However, my original pupose of that IBT run was to beat srsparky32's Gigaflops, in the IBT Gigaflops thread









I still think It's pretty amazing that this CPU would do 4200MHz with my TRUE cooler, on those Volts. Who would have tought. With a Gigabyte UD3P I could have made it 24/7 stable at that speed with air cooling


----------



## turrican9

It may be that I down the multiplier and play with high FSB speeds. Just to see where my FSB tops out when using large FFTs.


----------



## turrican9

What about the Asus P5Q Deluxe? It has more GTL settings... Wonder where that board will top out FSB when used with a Quad..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029495*
> It may be that I down the multiplier and play with high FSB speeds. Just to see where my FSB tops out when using large FFTs.


My best is 459MHz FSB P95 LARGE FFT 12h stable..

Maybe I could squeeze another 4-5MHz FSB but it's not worth the hustle really..

If only this board had CPU GTL voltage options of Deluxe model then going over 450 mark would be a walk in the park and you'd be able to use less vFSB as you could tune GTL more precisely (not to compensate with adding vFSB)..

My setup is 453MHz FSB 12h P95 LFFT stable with 1.26vFSB and o.65x GTL..

However for 459MHz FSB it needs 1.30vFSB and 0.63x GTL becouse I need to compensate with vFSB instead of keeping the same vFSB=1.26V and just tuning GTL more precisely and for exact core that errors..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

According to overclockersclub in this review the Asus P5Q Deluxe made it to 474MHz FSB when using a Q9450


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029530*
> According to overclockersclub in this review the Asus P5Q Deluxe made it to 474MHz FSB when using a Q9450


If I had done that review I would do better job..









Also that was with early BIOS ver. and I'm sure that with later BIOS updates Deluxe would do better job..

And from what I've seen in that review they used either SMALL FFT's or BLEND test according to size of FFT..

Note also that they used Q9450 C1 stepping CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12029551*
> If I had done that review I would do better job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also that was with early BIOS ver. and I'm sure that with later BIOS updates Deluxe would do better job..
> 
> And from what I've seen in that review they used either SMALL FFT's or BLEND test according to size of FFT..
> 
> Note also that they used Q9450 C1 stepping CPU..
> 
> CHEERS..


Most other reviews used Dual core.. I am really tempted into buying the Deluxe. A couple of vendors here in Norway actually has a couple of them..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

What would you have done in my situation? Bought a Deluxe, if the prize was fine? Or just be happy with the Pro Turbo? My Turbo is doing just fine, however the Deulxe will proably be fun to play with and give me some more MHz..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029565*
> Most other reviews used Dual core.. I am really tempted into buying the Deluxe. A couple of vendors here in Norway actually has a couple of them..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029591*
> *KingT,*
> 
> What would you have done in my situation? Bought a Deluxe, if the prize was fine? Or just be happy with the Pro Turbo? My Turbo is doing just fine, however the Deulxe will proably be fun to play with and give me some more MHz..


I don't know if you actually need one,but if you could sell your TURBO and add some cash to go for Deluxe it could be a good deal..

But even on TURBO you could do up to 4.1GHz on Q9650 due its 9x multi (without RAM issues)..

I'm sure that Deluxe in right hands can do at least 490MHz FSB with a Q9550/9650 (P95 LFFT stable)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12029593*
> I don't know if you actually need one,but if you could sell your TURBO and add some cash to go for Deluxe it could be a good deal..
> 
> But even on TURBO you could do up to 4.1GHz on Q9650 due its 9x multi (without RAM issues)..
> 
> I'm sure that Deluxe in right hands can do at least 490MHz FSB with a Q9550/9650 (P95 LFFT stable)..
> 
> CHEERS..


Also as you know, the Turbo does not like overclocking much past 430FSB when using 8GB RAM. So I have to take out one or two sticks.


----------



## turrican9

I have ordered a P5Q Deluxe and a Noctua NH D-14


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029608*
> Also as you know, the Turbo does not like overclocking much past 430FSB when using 8GB RAM. So I have to take out one or two sticks.


It doesn't necessary mean that Deluxe would do a better with same RAM..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029646*
> I have ordered a P5Q Deluxe and a Noctua NH D-14


LoL nice

How much Deluxe costs in EUROS???

Here they've been MIA for a long time now..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12029674*
> It doesn't necessary mean that Deluxe would do a better with same RAM..
> 
> LoL nice
> 
> How much Deluxe costs in EUROS???
> 
> Here they've been MIA for a long time now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Naahh.. I canceled the order.. Really pointless upgrade... Here in Nowway it costs about 950 Nowegian Krones.. That would be about 120 euros.. Don't know the exact currency though...

Edit: The currecy was about 7.85... So that motherboard would cost you about 121 Euros


----------



## turrican9

I think it's better to just sit on these socket 775 setups until I upgrade to another socket.. That will probably not be in the near future... I'm also waiting for my m-ATX motherboard to arrive.. So if I also bought this Deluxe, that would be a little over the top in my opinion..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029696*
> Naahh.. I canceled the order.. Really pointless upgrade... Here in Nowway it costs about 950 Nowegian Krones.. That would be about 120 euros.. Don't know the exact currency though...


I've paid 125 Euros for my Pro in Sept 2008..now I found it for 177 Euros (usualy price here)..

I've actually managed to find P5Q Deluxe for 225 Euros in stock (highly overpriced







as it's LGA 775 an costed less when it has been lounched in 2008)..

Plain P5Q costs here 146 Euros (also in stock as nobody will pay that money for low end 775 mobo)..

So actually 120 Euros for Deluxe is quite good comparing to prices available to me here..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12029740*
> I've paid 125 Euros for my Pro in Sept 2008..now I found it for 177 Euros (usualy price here)..
> 
> I've actually managed to find P5Q Deluxe for 225 Euros in stock (highly overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it's LGA 775 an costed less when it has been lounched in 2008)..
> 
> Plain P5Q costs here 146 Euros (also in stock as nobody will pay that money for low end 775 mobo)..
> 
> So actually 120 Euros for Deluxe is quite good comparing to prices available to me here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Here in Norway, electronics... computers, TV's and stuff like that is really cheap. However, most other things is expensive..

However, old stuff like socket 775 motherboards and CPUs uasually is overpriced here too. So a little surprised that this Deluxe board had a very nice price. It is still pointless for me to upgrade...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029820*
> Here in Norway, electronics... computers, TV's and stuff like that is really cheap. However, most other things is expensive..


If I've found a new P5Q Deluxe for 120Euros I would have bought it just for fun to see what's it made of..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12029886*
> If I've found a new P5Q Deluxe for 120Euros I would have bought it just for fun to see what's it made of..
> 
> CHEERS..


We probably know the answer...







A few MHz more


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12029913*
> We probably know the answer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few MHz more


Still I would like one just for a week

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Have done some more testing using my 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix...

As I've said before, 3.825GHz (9x 425FSB) is rock solid with 8GB RAM. However, when I tried to down RAM Voltage from 2.0 Volts to 1.94 the system froze instantly in memtest for Windows. This is very strange because this RAM is rated to work at 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v and 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0v. So one would assume it would be fine at 850MHz 5-5-5-15 1.94 volts.

However, I downed the Volts to 1.86v now, and memtest is humming along fine. So 2 volts was fine, not 1.94 but 1.86v seems fine. As I've said before, this board with 8GB RAM is strange...

I also tried 8.5x 460FSB. At these speeds memtest froze instantly at 2.0 volts and upwards... However, when running at 1.94 volts memtest did not freeze instantly. Prime95 Large FFTs froze the system instantly, no matter what setting I tried. And of course, 2nd ROW memtimings was one notch up when testing past the stable 425FSB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12030475*
> Have done some more testing using my 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix...
> 
> As I've said before, 3.825GHz (9x 425FSB) is rock solid with 8GB RAM. However, when I tried to down RAM Voltage from 2.0 Volts to 1.94 the system froze instantly in memtest for Windows. This is very strange because this RAM is rated to work at 1000MHz 5-5-5-15 2.0v and 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0v. So one would assume it would be fine at 850MHz 5-5-5-15 1.94 volts.
> 
> However, I downed the Volts to 1.86v now, and memtest is humming along fine. So 2 volts was fine, not 1.94 but 1.86v seems fine. As I've said before, this board with 8GB RAM is strange...
> 
> I also tried 8.5x 460FSB. At these speeds memtest froze instantly at 2.0 volts and upwards... However, when running at 1.94 volts memtest did not freeze instantly. Prime95 Large FFTs froze the system instantly, no matter what setting I tried. And of course, 2nd ROW memtimings was one notch up when testing past the stable 425FSB.


Looks like a lot of issues with your setup unfortunately..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Looks like a lot of issues with your setup unfortunately..

CHEERS..


This board is notorious when using 8GB RAM. Really I do not have any issues when using my stable 8GB RAM settings. Or when I take out one RAM stick.

Only issue is strange and unlogic behaviour when overclocking with 8GB RAM. Pretty unlogic that 1.86v and 2.0v is fine at 850MHz, but not 1.94v.. lol


----------



## turrican9

I am stable at 9x 425FSB, 8GB RAM, 2n Row settings Auto and everything else optimized for performance. I was just testing if I could get past using lower Volts on RAM. 1.86 seems fine. Have been using 2.0 volts earlier.

This behaviour makes me wanna try higher FSB with 8GB RAM and try those 2nd. ROW timings at auto and just experiment with RAM Volts...


----------



## mm67

I paid 116.90 â‚¬ for my P5Q Deluxe last september, I guess mine was one of the last new ones here in Finland.


----------



## turrican9

***! LOL!

I'm running 9x 435FSB now with all 8GB RAM, 2nd ROW timings at _AUTO_ and memtest for Windows is humming along fine! Only this time I used 1.86v for RAM. Previous attempts at this, with 2nd ROW timings at AUTO, and I could barely boot Windows! And even with those timings turned one notch up I could not get it stable with 8GB RAM.

I sat all Christmas and never tried much lower RAM volts than 2.0v! So this is the culprit when overclocking with 8GB RAM on this motherboard! LOL! I know these Asus boards overvolts RAM, but I would have never guessed this to be the culprit for all my troubles overclocking with 8GB RAM.


----------



## turrican9

Maybe this board overloads the RAM Voltage circuitry when using 4 sticks at 1.95v + the overvoltage...

Memtest is still humming along. As I've said, earlier attempts and I could barely boot Windows with the settings I'm using now


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Maybe this board overloads the RAM Voltage circuitry when using 4 sticks at 1.95v + the overvoltage...

Memtest is still humming along. As I've said, earlier attempts and I could barely boot Windows with the settings I'm using now


P5Q mobos overvolt RAM by ~0.09V all the time (regardless of vDRAM setting used in BIOS)..

So when you've set vDRAM to 2.0V mobo was actually delivering ~2.1V to sticks..
Maybe your RAM doesn't respond well to overvolting..

Also there's a possibility that 1.94V set in BIOS doesn't work well (some sort of voltage setting hole,similar to FSB holes experiences)..
Simply a BIOS bug..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

And now it suddenly seems fine at 2.0v too! I need more time isolating the reason for my previous woes using 8GB RAM, when at higher FSB. All those 2nd row timings are at AUTO now. I don't understand what is going on here. Really this puzzles me...


----------



## turrican9

If I loose stability at 8GB RAM and high FSB after some time, with lets say 2.0 Volts to RAM, and 1.86v seems to hold stability over time, after reboots and coldboots... Maybe there are som Voltage regulator/bios bugs. Or some sort og electronical interferrence going on... This is really, really strange...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12030827*
> If I loose stability at 8GB RAM and high FSB after some time, with lets say 2.0 Volts to RAM, and 1.86v seems to hold stability over time, after reboots and coldboots... Maybe there are som Voltage regulator/bios bugs. Or some sort og electronical interferrence going on... This is really, really strange...


Hi turrican9, as long as you can get whatever OC you wish stable... it doesn't really matter...








Good job for investigating!


----------



## turrican9

Okey... I'm at 9x 445FSB.. Tried 2.0 volts to RAM. It booted windows with those 2nd. row timings at AUTO, strangely enough. However, I'm sure it would have lost stability over time, to the point windows would not boot. This I know from previous attempts.. I started memtest for Windows, and it bombarded me with errors instantly.

I rebooted, downed RAM volts to 1.86v. Booted Windows, and memtest is humming along fine now







Really I think I have found the culprit when overclocking with 8GB RAM here...

Really I sat all christmas fighting with this setup. With two different 8GB kits.. And I cannot remember trying much under 2.0 volts to RAM. At least not under 1.9 volts. And I now know that when I had stability and lost it after a while those 2nd. ROW timings did not help. Cause I lost stability anyway. The culprit was RAM volts. I tried everything except for lowering those RAM Volts. Really, who would have guessed...


----------



## turrican9

When using 3 sticks of RAM it doesn't matter if RAM is at 2.0v


----------



## turrican9

It was just plain luck I found this out. I had really accepted the fact that if going much past 425FSB I just had to remove one stick of RAM. But not anymore it seems







I'm happy now!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12030979*
> It was just plain luck I found this out. I had really accepted the fact that if going much past 425FSB I just had to remove one stick of RAM. But not anymore it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy now!


Now push that FSB to the limit.. (P95 LARGE FFT limit that is)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Now push that FSB to the limit.. (P95 LARGE FFT limit that is







)..

CHEERS..


Yeah.. One thing at a time. I'm just really happy now. I worked my ass off this christmas, and to discover it could be so simple as to lower RAM Volts... LOL..









My few experiments at 460FSB did not seem promising.. So I think I will max out at around 455FSB or something like that..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah.. One thing at a time. I'm just really happy now. I worked my ass off this christmas, and to discover it could be so simple as to lower RAM Volts... LOL..









My few experiments at 460FSB did not seem promising.. So I think I will max out at around 455FSB or something like that..


Try mine 1.30V FSB and 0.63x GTL for 459MHz (or 1.26V FSB and 0.65x GTL for 453MHz) and see how it goes..
Set your vNB to 1.30V - 1.36V (due 8GB RAM)

I need 1.26V vNB for 453MHz FSB with 4GB (and 6GB)..

I tested 459MHz w/ 1.30V vNB just to make sure that I don't fail becouse of low vNB as I was tuning vFSB and GTL..

Just play with vFSB and GTL's untill you find a sweet spot..

However if you don't just lower FSB freq by few MHz and test again..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

It may be I can stabilize 460FSB by removing one RAM stick though. When I tried it earlier today I used all 4 sticks.


----------



## turrican9

KingT, tried your settings, but not 459. Tried 460 instead. And did try adjusting several settings. Keep in mind, this was with 8GB RAM


----------



## KingT

Good Luck









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Thanks KingT









My first priority is to continue to play with my newly discovered 8GB/high FSB solution. This opens up 4GHz + when using 8GB RAM for my system







And my CPU is capable of 4GHz + on my current air cooling









Now I'm even more happy I did not order that P5Q Deluxe motherboard


----------



## turrican9

My only theory at this point as to why 2.0 Volts seems fine when overclocking with 2 or 3 sticks of RAM, but not with 4x2GB (At least past 430+FSB) is that the RAM Voltage circuitry get overloaded or some sort of signal interference is going on. 1.86 Volts should be plenty anyway. As they should be overvolted to around 1.95v. And these sticks are rated for 1000 5-5-5-15 2.0v... Have not tried 1.88 or 1.9 volts, as I can remember anyway. It may also work well...


----------



## turrican9

And I had the same symptoms when overclocking with my Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit. Have not tried those after I discovered this solution, but my guess is that they would also work well when using lower Volts...


----------



## turrican9

I do not like that the Turbo only has 5 internal usable SATA connectors. I dont care for that e-sata connector. I use one 160GB Intel X-25 Gen.2 SSD for OS and programs, use two Intel 80GB X-25 gen.1 software RAID 0 for games, one 1TB WD harddrive and one Serial ATA DVD-Burner. I have used all 5 connectors... Would like one more for another harddrive...

However, I have plenty of space for storage left. And I could always just switch that 1TB harddrive for a 2TB drive... So just a little picking from me I guess


----------



## turrican9

I see that the regular Asus P5Q Pro has all six SATA connectors. Guess it does not have that e-sata connector... Lucky KingT


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I do not like that the Turbo only has 5 internal usable SATA connectors. I dont care for that e-sata connector. I use one 160GB Intel X-25 Gen.2 SSD for OS and programs, use two Intel 80GB X-25 gen.1 software RAID 0 for games, one 1TB WD harddrive and one Serial ATA DVD-Burner. I have used all 5 connectors... Would like one more for another harddrive...

However, I have plenty of space for storage left. And I could always just switch that 1TB harddrive for a 2TB drive... So just a little picking from me I guess










Does RAID work on that mobo and do you need to hit Ctrl+I on POST to call for utility..

I have tried that but nothing happens (but I tried with only 1 HDD in sysytem)..

*turrican9 *could you try to hit Ctrl+I on POST with 1HDD pluged in just to see if utility would pop up..

P5Q Pro doesn't have eSATA backpanel connector and that second Heat sink on PWM for CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

I just use software RAID with my two SSDs... Since they are not used for boot..

Will I have to unplug all devices except for the Intel X-25 160GB SSD and hit Ctrl+I? Or can I try this with every SATA unit plugged in?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

I just use software RAID with my two SSDs... Since they are not used for boot..

Will I have to unplug all devices except for the Intel X-25 160GB SSD and hit Ctrl+I? Or can I try this with every SATA unit plugged in?


Try with just one HDD plugged in to see if Ctrl+I works with one HDD..

If it does work then something is up with my mobo's RAID utility..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Will try it


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

Will try it


Yeah and try also with 2 HDDs (identical if possible) to see if it's gonna pop up at all..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Your motherboard is fine. First I had to Change the AHCI under storage controller to RAID. Then I entered the RAID bios with all Serial ATA devices plugged in. Worked well. Unplugged all, except for the 160GB X-25 Gen.2 SSD on SATA 1. And I did not get access to the RAID bios. So you are fine.


----------



## turrican9

I will not bother to do this again with only two serial ATA devices plugged in







I use angeled Serial ATA connectors so it's not very funny unplugging them


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

Your motherboard is fine. First I had to Change the AHCI under storage controller to RAID. Then I entered the RAID bios with all Serial ATA devices plugged in. Worked well. Unplugged all, except for the 160GB X-25 Gen.2 SSD on SATA 1. And I did not get access to the RAID bios. So you are fine.


Thanx man and +rep for your effort..

I'm about to upgrade my storage and I really wanted to know if it's something with my mobo or do I need at least 2HDD's for Ctrl+I to work on POST..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Thanx man and +rep for your effort..

I'm about to upgrade my storage and I really wanted to know if it's something with my mobo or do I need at least 2HDD's for Ctrl+I to work on POST..

CHEERS..


It seems the motherboard disables the RAID bios when it only detects one Serial ATA device/harddrive. This is logical... You cannot configure RAID with only one drive









Thanks for the rep.


----------



## turrican9

Okey... After helping out KingT here i lost my stability again. Computer had been powered off a couple of times and rebooted several times, and now I get an instantly freeze when starting memtest for Windows when using 1.86v for RAM







This is sick


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Okey... After helping out KingT here i lost my stability again. Computer had been powered off a couple of times and rebooted several times, and now I get an instantly freeze when starting memtest for Windows when using 1.86v for RAM







This is sick










That sucks though









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I would recommend you to try THIS BIOS modded by *rgwoods* and based on Ket's m2102 BIOS..

I've been using it for 2 months now and it's ROCK SOLID..

*EDIT: not that one *as it's for P5Q Pro,use THIS ONE as it's P5Q Pro TURBO bios modded by *Ket*,*rgwoods* and *mrosen*..

It works well too..









P.S.: Just rename it as file name is ridiculously complex and long..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Tried changing severeal settings her.. upping NB volts, GTL and tried 1.88v on RAM. Same instantly freeze in memtest, stability was suddenly lost after that powerdown... But get this... I now changed RAM Voltage from 1.86v down to 1.82v, and memtest for Windows is humming along nicely again!


----------



## turrican9

Wonder if the same happens at 1.82v also, after some powerdowns and reboots...


----------



## turrican9

memtest for windows is still humming along nicely with 1.82v to RAM. CPU at 4GHz. LOL... There is no logical explanation for this... This only occur when using 8GB RAM and between about 430 up to 449FSB. 450FSB seems to do better. Have not tested that FSB much after I discovered this 'turn volts to RAM down trick' though...


----------



## turrican9

Have turned PC off for a while now... I'm very excited to see what happens when I boot to Windows again, as memtest was running nicely with 1.82 Volts to RAM when I powered down.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have turned PC off for a while now... I'm very excited to see what happens when I boot to Windows again, as memtest was running nicely with 1.82 Volts to RAM when I powered down.


Read my post above and try that BIOS to see if it does a better job than your current one..

CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

removed.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Read my post above and try that BIOS to see if it does a better job than your current one..

CHEERS..


I have tried at least Ket's bios before. Did not help me. Maybe this one do, If I have not tried it already. Can't remember...

I had my system turned off for a while now.. Booted up Windows and started memtest again. Did not get an instant freeze.. So it's humming along now with 1.82v to RAM. Seems more Volts are doing this bug worse. As 2.0v would cause windows not booting, when this 'bug' occured. 1.86v booted Windows, after the 'bug' occured, but froze instantly in memtest. However, 1.82v seems to do fine after this powerdown...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have tried at least Ket's bios before. Did not help me. Maybe this one do, If I have not tried it already. Can't remember...

I had my system turned off for a while now.. Booted up Windows and started memtest again. Did not get an instant freeze.. So it's humming along now with 1.82v to RAM. Seems more Volts are doing this bug worse. As 2.0v would cause windows not booting, when this 'bug' occured. 1.86v booted Windows, after the 'bug' occured, but froze instantly in memtest. However, 1.82v seems to do fine after this powerdown...


Your issue is random and those randoms are the worst..

Try another BIOS ver..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Your issue is random and those randoms are the worst..

Try another BIOS ver..

CHEERS..


It only occurs at about 430 - 449FSB when using 8GB RAM. 4 or 6GB is fine. And 8GB is fine, at least up to 425FSB. I will just have to see if my stability will stick now when I'm using 1.82v to RAM. If not I will try that bios, but I fear I have already tried it.

Anyway If I can have stability after several powerdowns with 1.82v to RAM (Looks promising so far. Already tried one powerdown for several minutes) It maybe I have found a solution.


----------



## turrican9

Even If I have to back Volts down to 1.8v i should be fine. That would be almost 1.9v on this motherboard anyway. And my RAM are just running on 890MHz now... Memtest is still running fine after that powerdown and with 1.82v to RAM. I will just have to monitor stability closely after a few powerdowns and reboots. On higher Volts it occured pretty quickly after a powerdown or some reboots. And as I've said, the symptoms going from complete stability to totally unstable was worse the higher the RAM Volts was.


----------



## turrican9

Powered down a couple of minutes again, after memtest was running fine at 1.82v to RAM. Booted up and started memtest again. The 'bug' did not occur.. memtest is humming along nicely again. The 'bug' should have showed itself by now.. But we will see.. This is the second time I have powered down the system without the 'bug' occuring when using 1.82v..


----------



## turrican9

sent a message to the moderator of the Intel Motherboards: Collected Guides asking him to add this club..


----------



## KingT

It seems that nobody actually reads that collection anyways..

People just open thread instead of reading OC guides and infos..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Lol... seems I still get that freezing bug in IBT.. Even though memtest seems fine...

I jumped directly to the 450FSB now. This has shown itself to act better with 8GB RAM earlier on. So this in combination with lower Volts to RAM should yeld some better results, I guess... We will see...

KingT, I was not aware of that.


----------



## turrican9

No! It did not! I give up!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It only occurs at about 430 - 449FSB when using 8GB RAM. 4 or 6GB is fine. And 8GB is fine, at least up to 425FSB. I will just have to see if my stability will stick now when I'm using 1.82v to RAM. If not I will try that bios, but I fear I have already tried it.

Anyway If I can have stability after several powerdowns with 1.82v to RAM (Looks promising so far. Already tried one powerdown for several minutes) It maybe I have found a solution.


i have not read all thats been posted and your fun oc/ing







but with using more than 4gb of ram you put the nb under pressure and even more ram will need more voltage,with the extra load a stable or higher oc obtained before increasing the amount of ram might not be possible.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


i have not read all thats been posted and your fun oc/ing







but with using more than 4gb of ram you put the nb under pressure and even more ram will need more voltage,with the extra load a stable or higher oc obtained before increasing the amount of ram might not be possible.


Do not read it. You will only be very, very puzzled and probably sick







I have given up for now. However, I might try that modded bios KingT linked to.

Still, I'm fine at 3.83GHz with 8GB RAM. So I'm not unhappy.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Do not read it. You will only be very, very puzzled and probably sick







I have given up for now. However, I might try that modded bios KingT linked to.

Still, I'm fine at 3.83GHz with 8GB RAM. So I'm not unhappy.


Ram issues are usually random thing and can't be pinned down easily..

Try that BIOS:

1. in BIOS load setup defaults,

2. save with F10

3. put USB drive(with a BIOS file) into USB port before system powers up

4. power up

5. reboot to BIOS and use EZ flash utility with USB drive with BIOS file on it..

That's the fastest way..

There's also AFUDOS utility procedure but you need a bootable USB for that..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Ram issues are usually random thing and can't be pinned down easily..

Try that BIOS:

1. in BIOS load setup defaults,

2. save with F10

3. put USB drive(with a BIOS file) into USB port before system powers up

4. power up

5. reboot to BIOS and use EZ flash utility with USB drive with BIOS file on it..

That's the fastest way..

There's also AFUDOS utility procedure but you need a bootable USB for that..

CHEERS..


Lol... I have already flashed the bios on this motherboard alone, probably 10 times. And did it with the Asus Update Windows utility







I I know what you are gonna say now









But thank you for that suggestion







I Have probably flashed several hundred times since the mid 90s... both motherboard and VGA bioses... Just one time I had a bad flash... Around the millenia with a Abit Socket A motherboard, If I remember correctly.. Used a beta bios. Board would not boot. Tried to hot flash, but ended up installing bios chip the wrong way in the socket, and burned it







Had to order a new bios chip and all was well


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol... I have already flashed the bios on this motherboard alone, probably 10 times. And did it with the Asus Update Windows utility







I I know what you are gonna say now









But thank you for that suggestion







I Have probably flashed several hundred times since the mid 90s... both motherboard and VGA bioses... Just one time I had a bad flash... Around the millenia with a Abit Socket A motherboard, If I remember correctly.. Used a beta bios. Board would not boot. Tried to hot flash, but ended up installing bios chip the wrong way in the socket, and burned it







Had to order a new bios chip and all was well


I know that









I was posting it more for other users that might need it at some point..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

So do you know what differences there is between the modded bios you linked to and the regular Ket's bios?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

So do you know what differences there is between the modded bios you linked to and the regular Ket's bios?


Check THIS THREAD..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Check THIS THREAD..

CHEERS..


Okey so you linked to the 0602 bios modded by Ket and _'new intel RST by me and jmicron new driver by mrosen'_

In other words, it will not help me. And I've downloaded that bios with the new jmicron and Intel RST before I belive.. At least I have tried Ket's bios with modded memtable.

I believe I have also tried the modded 0401 bios... However, we will see.. Maybe Ket's bios will work better if using my new discovery by lowering RAM Volts. Could not get it IBT stable though...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Okey so you linked to the 0602 bios modded by Ket and _'new intel RST by me and jmicron new driver by mrosen'_

In other words, it will not help me. And I've downloaded that bios with the new jmicron and Intel RST before I belive.. At least I have tried Ket's bios with modded memtable.

I believe I have also tried the modded 0401 bios... However, we will see.. Maybe Ket's bios will work better if using my new discovery by lowering RAM Volts. Could not get it IBT stable though...


I would still reflash it anyway..

I had some cold boot problems occuring after BIOS flashing that didn't want to go away,have tried everything,changing RAM,clearing CMOS and nothing has helped..

Then I've reflashed mobo with the same BIOS and that cold boot thing has never occured again..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I would still reflash it anyway..

I had some cold boot problems occuring after BIOS flashing that didn't want to go away,have tried everything,changing RAM,clearing CMOS and nothing has helped..

Then I've reflashed mobo with the same BIOS and that cold boot thing has never occured again..

CHEERS..


Okey, I'm just wating for the guys at mydigital life to mod that bios with the Asus SLIC


----------



## turrican9

Okey. I have that modded bios with Asus SLIC 2.1 now







Will probably try it tomorrow


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;11994016*
> Then mark the whole link and click on the color you want to apply..
> 
> Use preview option to see changes before you apply them..
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [B][I][URL="https://www.overclock.net/THREADs"]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club**[/URL][/I][/B]
> 
> Copy this in your sig and if you want to change color just erase [/COLOR] and ,then mark **Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club** and click on colors and chose color that you want..
> 
> For size just erase 3 in and put number that you want..
> 
> CHEERS..


That explains part of it for me. I've been using the  I never have used the thread command or operation before. However how do I do the others when there is no thread number & it's just a link itself? Such as the validation link?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;11997192*
> The only two online stores I trust to go to are Newegg & TigerDirect & both have discontinued selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's why I bought 2 while they were in stock)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful if you buy from TigerDirect. Their customer service is a nightmare plus if you try to cancel an order they will ship it to you anyways then it will take close to a month before you get any of your money back if your lucky.
> 
> I called to cancel an order at 6AM after having placed it at 1AM the same day. They said they would cancel it but then they still went ahead & charged me for it & shipped it. This wasn't the first time they had either.
> 
> I am told to refuse the order & that I will get a full refund when the items arrive back at the warehouse. When they do I still do not get a refund so I email them & get told I have to wait 3-5 business days. I get told this about a half dozen times, in the meantime I get a refund for one of the two items. Then eventually I finally get a refund for the 2nd item but they never do refund the shipping charges.
> 
> I called them on the phone about this also & spoke to a manager who told me that as long as I called within 24 hours to cancel my order there would NOT be any shipping charges & that I would be entitled to a full refund. Once I told her I had called & done just that she even had the nerve to place me on hold while she went to look up the phone log from the previous calls. After holding for quite some time she returns to tell me that she did indeed find where I did in fact call within the first 24 hours to cancel the order & that she even listened to the recorded conversation of that call herself but either way they still would NOT refund the shipping charges.
> 
> This is for an order that never should have shipped in the first place because it was canceled before it had. So please beware of ordering from TigerDirect.
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic but this is important. This is some kind of scam they are pulling sending people stuff once they have canceled it.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12031812*
> Thanx man and +rep for your effort..
> 
> I'm about to upgrade my storage and I really wanted to know if it's something with my mobo or do I need at least 2HDD's for Ctrl+I to work on POST..
> 
> CHEERS..


KingT,

You probably know this already but there are two different places in the BIOS that have to be changed from IDE to RAID or AHCI before the RAID configuration area will show up so you can hit CTRL-I. If you only change the Controller type then it won't show up.

Good Luck!


----------



## xdoktor

Hi ALL!

Happy to say I have now JOINED this legendary thread after only just reading it for a while...
Had to wait to find BRAND NEW P5Q for ages!!!

This system is my gaming rig in the lounge...it 'retired' both PS3 & X360 early last year 2010!
Just 'upgraded' to P5Q Pro Turbo - was using EVGA 780i SLi FTW and COULD NOT HIT 4ghz on CPU...
DID IT FIRST TIME WITH THE P5Q Pro Turbo!!!

WOW!!!!

The goal of my rig is to acheive an average of 60FPS @1080p with the games I now play 

F1 2010 - High & Ultra settings
Lost Planet 2 in Dx11
GTA IV - Episodes Liberty City
& Crysis for benching! lol

ready to 're-learn' haha

cheers
X DoKToR


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


KingT,

You probably know this already but there are two different places in the BIOS that have to be changed from IDE to RAID or AHCI before the RAID configuration area will show up so you can hit CTRL-I. If you only change the Controller type then it won't show up.

Good Luck!


Yeah I know that..

Thnx anyway..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdoktor*


Hi ALL!

Happy to say I have now JOINED this legendary thread after only just reading it...just 'upgraded' my mobo to an Asus P5Q Turbo Pro from and EVGA 780i SLi FTW.....

WOW!!!!

ready to 're-learn' haha

cheers
X DoKToR


Welcome aboard..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*xdoktor,*

Welcome!


----------



## KingT

I'm so happy for using my rig again after 1 month in front of a laptop @ my cousin's place..

Home sweet home







..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I'm so happy for using my rig again after 1 month in front of a laptop @ my cousin's place..

Home sweet home







..

CHEERS..


I think this is very typical for us enthusiasts.. We sit on other computers and comment on our 'Beloved childs'


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I think this is very typical for us enthusiasts.. We sit on other computers and comment on our 'Beloved childs'










I've been partyng hard for the past month and most of the free/recovery time I've spent on OCN,typing on laptop (which I hate







)..

Nothing like an nice monitor,keyboard and laser 3200dpi mouse..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I've been partyng hard for the past month and most of the free/recovery time I've spent on OCN,typing on laptop (which I hate







)..

Nothing like an nice monitor,keyboard and laser 3200dpi mouse..









CHEERS..


I hate laptops.. Had one a couple of years ago.. Used it one time, for maybe one hour.. Packed it away, and sold it a couple of months after that


----------



## KingT

They are just owfull..









Love this pure 3.9GHz machine,and when I upgrade storage it's gonna feel like F1 race car







..

Just luv how it runs Crysis @ 1280 x 1024,Very high,2xAA at 37 FPS avg..

And my graphic card is exactly 2years old...
Not bad at all..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


They are just owfull..









Love this pure 3.9GHz machine,and when I upgrade storage it's gonna feel like F1 race car







..

Just luv how it runs Crysis @ 1280 x 1024,Very high,2xAA at 37 FPS avg..

And my graphic card is exactly 2years old...
Not bad at all..

CHEERS..


I assume your are going for SSD?







Mine run Crysis Warhead at about 38 -40 fps Avg. at 1920x1200, Enthusiast and 4xAA


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I assume your are going for SSD?


No,I'm going for WD1002FAEX Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 HDD..

SDD is too expensive here,64GB costs over 60$ more than 1TB Caviar Black HDD..

And 64GB vs 1TB is no brainer,even though SDD would feel much snappier..

And comming from 3years old 160GB Hitachi,WD 1TB CB would feel much faster anyway







..

I don't use much storage space on my main rig though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No,I'm going for WD1002FAEX Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 HDD..

SDD is too expensive here,64GB costs over 60$ more than 1TB Caviar Black HDD..

And 64GB vs 1TB is no brainer,even though SDD would feel much snappier..

And comming from 3years old 160GB Hitachi,WD 1TB CB would feel much faster anyway







..

I don't use much storage space on my main rig though..

CHEERS..


SSD is soo important... I actually do not have words for describing the performance difference between a SSD and a Harddrive... It's totally sick... 64GB would be enough for your OS and programs. You just store other things on harddrives... If one have at least 80GB SSD, it is actually enough for OS, programs and many installed games... It's totally worth it. Two different worlds.. SSD VS Harddrives..








I have been doing this **** for 15 + years... Upgrading all the time... And SSD's, as far as I can remember is one of the biggest performance brakethroughs in my experience... Only comparable feeling I can remember was back in 97 or was it 98 when I first tried 3D gaming... Upgrading to Voodoo1... Quake with 2D when compared to 3D Voodoo glide was totally sick!!!


----------



## turrican9

I would have taken a Intel 80GB X-25 Gen.2 SSD for the price of a 2TB harddrive any day! And here in Norway they are about the same price


----------



## turrican9

OS, programs and installed games are what you need this fantastic speed for.. For all other storage you just use a harddrive... Therefore... 80GB is actually enough, and totally woth it! As I've said, harddrives cannot be compared to good SSD's... It's two different worlds... One just have to feel the difference... It's amazing.. Really, no words...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdoktor*


Hi ALL!

Happy to say I have now JOINED this legendary thread after only just reading it for a while...
Had to wait to find BRAND NEW P5Q for ages!!!

This system is my gaming rig in the lounge...it 'retired' both PS3 & X360 early last year 2010!
Just 'upgraded' to P5Q Pro Turbo - was using EVGA 780i SLi FTW and COULD NOT HIT 4ghz on CPU...
DID IT FIRST TIME WITH THE P5Q Pro Turbo!!!

WOW!!!!

The goal of my rig is to acheive an average of 60FPS @1080p with the games I now play 

F1 2010 - High & Ultra settings
Lost Planet 2 in Dx11
GTA IV - Episodes Liberty City
& Crysis for benching! lol

ready to 're-learn' haha

cheers
X DoKToR


Hi xdoktor (X DoKToR), welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Nice to heard you've reached the 4GHz OC mark with the P5Q PRO Turbo!









Remember to post the validated link in sig.









Feel free to post more in this thread









Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I would have taken a Intel 80GB X-25 Gen.2 SSD for the price of a 2TB harddrive any day! And here in Norway they are about the same price










Here 2 80GB SDD's cost way more than single 2TB Caviar Black..

Yeah I'm aware of that,but price/capacity doesn't seem right for me at this point..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah I'm aware of that,but price/capacity doesn't seem right for me at this point..

CHEERS..


As I've said, the important thing is that your OS, programs and games can fit on that SSD. It's totally worth it. I too was hesitating a long time, but once I upgraded I was amazed, and very happy. A new era had begun in my computer world..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As I've said, the important thing is that your OS, programs and games can fit on that SSD. It's totally worth it. I too was hesitating a long time, but once I upgraded I was amazed, and very happy. A new era had begun in my computer world..


Here,for example two Kingston SSDNow V100 64GB, SV100S2/64G SDD's cost 300Euros..

2TB WD2001FASS HDD costs 170Euros..

That being said HDD FTW









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

I'm sorry to say that the modded bios did nothing for me. I've tried it before, so no surprise really. I will have to stick to the rock solid 3.825GHz with 8GB RAM, or remove one or two mem sticks.


----------



## turrican9

I think it is time to settle now... I have used stupidly much time on this now


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

I'm sorry to say that the modded bios did nothing for me. I've tried it before, so no surprise really. I will have to stick to the rock solid 3.825GHz with 8GB RAM, or remove one or two mem sticks.


Sorry to hear that







..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I think it is time to settle now... I have used stupidly much time on this now










That's true,3.8GHz is a nice OC anyway









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Sorry to hear that







..

That's true,3.8GHz is a nice OC anyway









CHEERS..


Yeah, really.. I can push a stable 4050MHz+ overclock if using 6GB RAM... But.. I like to use all my RAM. And I doubt I will notice a difference between 3.825GHz 8GB RAM VS 4.05GHz with 4 or 6GB RAM...

It's very, very fast. However, if I know myself, I only fear that this is not the end of this story.. LOL


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, really.. I can push a stable 4050MHz+ overclock if using 6GB RAM... But.. I like to use all my RAM. And I doubt I will notice a difference between 3.825GHz 8GB RAM VS 4.05GHz with 4 or 6GB RAM...

It's very, very fast. However, if I know myself, I only fear that this is not the end of this story.. LOL










I've been using 4GB and have never ran out of it..









I have 2x1GB of Apacer 800MHz ram sitting here and never felt a need for it..
They work great with my Kingston (tested it)..

6GB is plenthy though









If you're gamer/average user then 4GB is more than enough..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I've been using 4GB and have never ran out of it..









I have 2x1GB of Apacer 800MHz ram sitting here and never felt a need for it..
They work great with my Kingston (tested it)..

6GB is plenthy though









If you're gamer/average user then 4GB is more than enough..

CHEERS..


I know 4GB is enough... It's just that when I already have 8GB I just feel the need to use them.. I can't let it go.. Maybe I should go see a Head-Shrinker or something... LOL


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12046084*
> I know 4GB is enough... It's just that when I already have 8GB I just feel the need to use them.. I can't let it go.. Maybe I should go see a Head-Shrinker or something... LOL


You're just thinking that you're using all 8GB of RAM,in 99% of time you're using up to 3GB..

Yeah you need a professional help man..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Nice to see OCN is up and running again!!!







Despite the slow response now...


----------



## KingT

Yes, thank you God for OCN back and running again..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I have to help my parents with their laptop every now & then & I can't stand to physically use it especially because I can't control the mouse with the touch pad.

The only way I can even work on it is either remotely using Log Me In or with a two way KVM Switch & hooking it up to my monitor & mouse.

Trying to use the laptop display is also impossible


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12044062*
> No,I'm going for WD1002FAEX Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 HDD..
> 
> SDD is too expensive here,64GB costs over 60$ more than 1TB Caviar Black HDD..
> 
> And 64GB vs 1TB is no brainer,even though SDD would feel much snappier..
> 
> And comming from 3years old 160GB Hitachi,WD 1TB CB would feel much faster anyway..
> 
> I don't use much storage space on my main rig though..
> 
> CHEERS..


I bought two of the WD WD1002FAEX Caviar Black 1TB so I could use the eSata ports on this motherboard to be able to use RAID again & be able to use the additional ports. I am also hoping to be able to use Drive Xpert in addition to the RAID with these drives.

I got them from Newegg for only $89 & Free Shipping.

I haven't installed them yet though because I am going to do that at the same time I change cases.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I bought two of the WD WD1002FAEX Caviar Black 1TB so I could use the eSata ports on this motherboard to be able to use RAID again & be able to use the additional ports. I am also hoping to be able to use Drive Xpert in addition to the RAID with these drives.

I got them from Newegg for only $89 & Free Shipping.

I haven't installed them yet though because I am going to do that at the same time I change cases.


Is it possible to use RAID 0 striping on those two Drive Xpert ports? Or what is the purpose of those? I know they have something to do with high speed backup from one harddrive to another? Can I hook my two Intel 80GB X-25 gen. 1 SSD's to those ports and use RAID 0 striping? If so, I will free up two of my regular Sata ports.

Now that I've settled down a little bit with this maniac overclocking I think I will begin to investigate a little more on this subject.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Now that I've settled down a little bit with this maniac overclocking *I think I will begin to investigate a little more on this subject.*


Feel free to do it..









I would be interested in the performance results of DriveExpert setup..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;11942475*
> I don't think you are nowhere near to 600 W. My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/2200 draws about 510 W from wall when running OCCT PSU test(thats Linpack and Furmark at same time). My [email protected] GHz & [email protected]/1300 only draws 280 W running that same test. As far as I know HD 4850 uses about 50 W more than HD 5770 so you would probably be somewhere below 350 W. And that OCCT test is an overkill, there is no way that any real world app would ever use so much power.


I finally got my Kill A Watt. I ran the OCCT PSU test and it tops off at 380W, so my PSU has plenty of head room. It idles around 160W. So in the end, my hardware cant cut it for 4GHz. Time to upgrade to the new sandy bridge and aim for 5GHz! lol


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


I finally got my Kill A Watt. I ran the OCCT PSU test and it tops off at 380W, so my PSU has plenty of head room. It idles around 160W. So in the end, my hardware cant cut it for 4GHz. Time to upgrade to the new sandy bridge and aim for 5GHz! lol


Hi virus86, are you serious? are you going give up on your P5Q PRO? or just to get yourself a new quality (80 PLUS) PSU?


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi virus86, are you serious? are you going give up on your P5Q PRO? or just to get yourself a new quality (80 PLUS) PSU?


Not really "giving up", but "putting it aside." Classes started and I dont have time to test out different settings.

No, Ill stick with my current PSU. Whenever I build a new rig, Ill get a 80+ PSU.


----------



## epsilon777

Just came off a 72 hr prime 95 blend. Locked in to a 4.1 ghz stable oc with 8gigs of ram. Turrican, it might be the quad core processor that makes it so 8 gigs is unstable.

Thanks for all the help guys, its much appreciated.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epsilon777*


Just came off a 72 hr prime 95 blend. Locked in to a 4.1 ghz stable oc with 8gigs of ram. Turrican, it might be the quad core processor that makes it so 8 gigs is unstable.

Thanks for all the help guys, its much appreciated.


Congrats epsilon777!!!

Do remember to validate the OC and post the validation link in your sig.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *epsilon777*


Just came off a 72 hr prime 95 blend. Locked in to a 4.1 ghz stable oc with 8gigs of ram. Turrican, it might be the quad core processor that makes it so 8 gigs is unstable.

Thanks for all the help guys, its much appreciated.


Congrats with your nice overclock!

Yes, the Quad core put much more strain on the motherboard and NB. As I've said, I'm rock solid at 3.825GHz when using 8GB RAM. If overclocking much further, 4GHz + I always have the option to remove one or two RAM sticks.


----------



## turrican9

It looks like I can use the two Drive Xpert ports for using my two Intel X-25 Gen.1 SSDs in Raid 0 Striping.

This is from bjorn3d.com

_If you use only one drive with the Drive Xpert system, you are limited to using only its data backup feature. With two drives you have the option of RAID Mirroring (RAID 1) in your data backup where the data backed up fails over to both drives. You also have the option of RAID striping (RAID 0) which is called Super Speed in Drive Xpert. Super speed greatly enhances the data transfer rate but doesn't offer the redundancy found in RAID 1._

Link here


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


I finally got my Kill A Watt. I ran the OCCT PSU test and it tops off at 380W, so my PSU has plenty of head room. It idles around 160W. So in the end, my hardware cant cut it for 4GHz. Time to upgrade to the new sandy bridge and aim for 5GHz! lol


It's just your CPU that cannot make it to 4GHz it seems. Remember, 4GHz is just a number. I doubt you would feel much difference between 3.8 and 4GHz.

You have a fast system as it is. Buy a SSD for OS, programs and games and you will have a blazing fast system. Upgrading to Sandybridge when you already have the P5Q Pro is just not worth it.

You could also look around for a cheap Quad. If you feel the need for four cores. If not, as I've said, you have a very fast setup there....

Good luck...


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12050682*
> Is it possible to use RAID 0 striping on those two Drive Xpert ports? Or what is the purpose of those? I know they have something to do with high speed backup from one harddrive to another? Can I hook my two Intel 80GB X-25 gen. 1 SSD's to those ports and use RAID 0 striping? If so, I will free up two of my regular Sata ports.
> 
> Now that I've settled down a little bit with this maniac overclocking I think I will begin to investigate a little more on this subject.


I don't think those drives will be recognized by the BIOS if you plug them into the Drive Xpert ports.

When I tried plugging my Maxtor Sata 1TB drives into those ports neither one was seen by the BIOS. From what I can tell it will only work with eSata drives but like I said I am not for sure because I haven't installed my eSata drives yet & Drive Xpert shows as Offline anyways so I don't know if that is normal.

What I can tell you is how it is supposed to work & function. You can use it with or without a RAID setup. It is used for being able to keep a running backup as though you were running Mirrored RAID.

I've tried to get support from ASUS's forum but they are no help at all.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12066247*
> I don't think those drives will be recognized by the BIOS if you plug them into the Drive Xpert ports.
> 
> When I tried plugging my Maxtor Sata 1TB drives into those ports neither one was seen by the BIOS. From what I can tell it will only work with eSata drives but like I said I am not for sure because I haven't installed my eSata drives yet & Drive Xpert shows as Offline anyways so I don't know if that is normal.
> 
> What I can tell you is how it is supposed to work & function. You can use it with or without a RAID setup. It is used for being able to keep a running backup as though you were running Mirrored RAID.
> 
> I've tried to get support from ASUS's forum but they are no help at all.


If you read my post from the last page it seems that they should work for any Serial ATA Raid 0 or RAID 1 when using the Drive Xpert tool for setting it up. If only one drive is used it will only be for backup. Link

It say nothing about that the drives must be eSata.. And I have googled a great deal and several people where able to use their Drive Xpert Raid 0 array as Boot/OS partition, even though Asus do not approve that feature. I will try my two SSD's and see how it goes...


----------



## tN0w

Hi there

Just purchased this board last week and im reely happy with it!
Finally get to oc my quad more!
Im at 3,7 right now and tuning the voltages.









glad i found this forum, (seems the only helpfull one around)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12066393*
> Hi there
> 
> Just purchased this board last week and im reely happy with it!
> Finally get to oc my quad more!
> Im at 3,7 right now and tuning the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad i found this forum, (seems the only helpfull one around)


Welcome...









Feel free to search this Club for my 3.8GHz (up to 3.9GHz) settings for Q9550 and P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO combo..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Update: My best FSB= 518MHz with Q9550 & P5Q Pro..









Validation link..

CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

Thanx..
3.8-4 ghz is what im aiming for but ill stabilize my 3.7 overclock before i continue. Ill report back as soon this is done


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12066393*
> Hi there
> 
> Just purchased this board last week and im reely happy with it!
> Finally get to oc my quad more!
> Im at 3,7 right now and tuning the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad i found this forum, (seems the only helpfull one around)


Hi and welcome to OCN and welcome aboard tN0w!!!









I'm glad that you've chosen P5Q PRO Turbo!!! Nice 3.7 OC!!!









I've searched on the net in the past with little luck







so I started this owners club for all the owners (including myself)









Feel free to post here and check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, overclocking guides, and other references.









Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12066963*
> Thanx..
> 3.8-4 ghz is what im aiming for but ill stabilize my 3.7 overclock before i continue. Ill report back as soon this is done


P5Q Pro and Pro TURBO are limited to 460MHz FSB (max) with a Quad CPU..
Beyond that it is impossible to make OC stable in Prime95 LARGE FFT test (at least 6h)..

So in short these mobos are good for 3.9GHz (max) on Q9550..

*Testing methodology
*
*1.* Set CPU multi to 6x to avoid being affected with Vcore while testing FSB OC of the system..

*2.* Use Prime95 LARGE FFT test for at least 6h (ideal 12h) with 6x CPU multiplier to test FSB OC..

*3.* If you pass P95 then upp multiplier to 8.5x and upp Vcore..

*4.* Boot to OS and test it with Intel Burn test 20 runs,if you fail just add more Vcore and test again..

If you pass these tests then you're ROCK SOLID:thumb:

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12066393*
> Hi there
> 
> Just purchased this board last week and im reely happy with it!
> Finally get to oc my quad more!
> Im at 3,7 right now and tuning the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad i found this forum, (seems the only helpfull one around)


Welcome!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12066855*
> Update: My best FSB= 518MHz with Q9550 & P5Q Pro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link..
> 
> CHEERS..


Congrats! Nice going!







How did you actually achieve that FSB?!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12067421*
> Congrats! Nice going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you actually achieve that FSB?!


By OCing...









Actually by using SetFSB program..

I booted with:

500MHz FSB,
CPU multi= 6x
Strap=AUTO
DRAM=1000MHz
PCIE=103MHz
Ai Clock twister=AUTO
Ai Transaction Booster=AUTO

Vcore-1.30V (left from my 3.9GHz OC







)
vPLL=1.58V
vFSB=AUTO
CPU GTL=AUTO
vDRAM=2.10V
vNB=1.54V
vSB=1.20
vPCIE/SATA=1.60V

Then in OS I used SetFSB app and started upping FSB..

When I reached 510MHz FSB i started upping by 1MHz and every time saved CPU validation file with CPU-Z..

After I crashed when I went for 520MHz,I rebooted to BIOS,loaded my 3.9GHz settings,booted to OS and validated my score by using CPU-Z dump file with highest score..

CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12067014*
> Hi and welcome to OCN and welcome aboard tN0w!!!


Thanx for the warm welcome!
Yeah its a big step ahead my previous board P5n-D. That one was nice for C2D overclocking but didnt like my quad.. 2,29 ghz was max there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12067108*
> P5Q Pro and Pro TURBO are limited to 460MHz FSB (max) with a Quad CPU..
> Beyond that it is impossible to make OC stable in Prime95 LARGE FFT test (at least 6h)..
> 
> So in short these mobos are good for 3.9GHz (max) on Q9550..
> 
> *Testing methodology
> *
> *1.* Set CPU multi to 6x to avoid being affected with Vcore while testing FSB OC of the system..
> 
> *2.* Use Prime95 LARGE FFT test for at least 6h (ideal 12h) with 6x CPU multiplier to test FSB OC..
> 
> *3.* If you pass P95 then upp multiplier to 8.5x and upp Vcore..
> 
> *4.* Boot to OS and test it with Intel Burn test 20 runs,if you fail just add more Vcore and test again..
> 
> If you pass these tests then you're ROCK SOLID:thumb:
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME!!!*
> 
> CHEERS..


I will try as soon as I finish testing, thanx!


----------



## donrapello

Oh yeah









514 x 8.0 = 4.112Ghz Prime and Ibt stable.
Piece of crap E8500 C0 1.44v.

Once a blue screen with memory management error, when i was running prime.. lower ram volts seem to work better with my mem. 2.12 -> 2.06 and it's running fine.
Mem 1:1, 800->1030mhz. Huge leap with aida64 memtests from original/lower mem speeds.

I ordered a gtx 570 so maybe i can play something with this old boy here, without cpu bottlenecking so bad.

Gotta love this board. For a 125euros 1½ years ago, it has served me well.


----------



## KingT

@ *donrapello*

Congratz:thumb:

However a CPU-Z validation would be even better

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

@KingT

It's in my sig.


----------



## tN0w

Is it normal that the Fsb termination and NB voltage when OC a Quad are quite high?
Both are running 1,50V to keep prime stable.
If I Lower them seperate to 1,48V Prime large FFT stops working.

When running 1,50V its ok, Temps are also good.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12069203*
> Is it normal that the Fsb termination and NB voltage when OC a Quad are quite high?
> Both are 1,50V
> If I Lower them seperate to 1,48V Prime large FFT stops working.
> 
> When running 1,50V its ok, Temps are also good.


I see KingT's voltage settings are usually high like that...









I don't know if that's normal or not...









Just curious if anyone has tried setting all voltages to minimum available in the BIOS and just adjust (VCore and GTL Ref. voltage)?

My E5200 works @ 4GHz by doing just that for the voltages.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12069203*
> Is it normal that the Fsb termination and NB voltage when OC a Quad are quite high?
> Both are 1,50V
> If I Lower them seperate to 1,48V Prime large FFT stops working.
> 
> When running 1,50V its ok, Temps are also good.


No man that's too high..

I wouldn't go over 1.40V for vFSB and vNB for 24/7 usage..

I need these voltages *for 459MHz FSB* and I'm *12h stable* in *each Prime95 test*:

vFSB=1.30V
vNB=1.30V
CPU GTL=0.63x
vPLL=1.54V

Please post your complete BIOS settings that youre using right now:

FSB freq=xxxMHz
STRAP=
CPU multiplier=
DRAM freq=
DRAM timings=
Vcore=
vPLL=
CPU GTL=
vFSB termination=
vDRAM=
vNB=
vSB=
vPCIE/SATA=
Load Line Calibration=
CPU spread spectrum=
PCIE spread spectrum=
CPU skew=
NB skew=

And I will take a look and see if something is set wrong..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dillmiester

You need a higher FSB termination at speeds greater than 400FSB with 65nm chips.

If I go over 3.6 I need at least 1.56 fsb term and 1.6 PLL.

Right now im running 3.8 at 1.75 vcore, 1.7 FSB term and, 1.8 PLL.


----------



## donrapello

@Ocman

Well, atleast there no hope for my E8500 to get to 4GHz with minimum settings..
This one won't probably be stable even at stock speed








My system doesn't like a bit if some setting is a bit too high or low.. Tests will crash right at the start. It's almost ridicilous


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;12069350*
> You need a higher FSB termination at speeds greater than 400FSB with 65nm chips.
> 
> If I go over 3.6 I need at least 1.56 fsb term and 1.6 PLL.
> 
> Right now im running 3.8 at 1.75 vcore, 1.7 FSB term and, 1.8 PLL.


My old *E6750 G0* needed *only vFSB=1.36V* and *vPLL=1.64V* for *533MHz FSB* x7 multiplier and it was *ROCK SOLID* (couldn't go higher as my old Apacer 800MHz RAM was holding me back)..

For 65nm CPU I wouldn't go over vFSB=1.50V and vPLL=1.70V for 24/7 OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12069398*
> My old *E6750 G0* needed *only vFSB=1.36V* and *vPLL=1.64V* for *533MHz FSB* x7 multiplier and it was *ROCK SOLID* (couldn't go higher as my old Apacer 800MHz RAM was holding me back)..
> 
> For 65nm CPU I wouldn't go over vFSB=1.50V and vPLL=1.70V for 24/7 OC..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yea but thats a 6750. Thats cream of the crop bin and also a G0.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;12069505*
> Yea but thats a 6750. Thats cream of the crop bin and also a G0.


And on top of that a GOLDEN SAMPLE as it has VID=1.275V and does 3.6GHz on stock Vcore

For 3.9GHz it needed 1.380V (LOAD) and for 4GHz 1.45V (LOAD)..

Personally for me 3.9GHz was THE SWEETSPOT as LOAD core temps were 65C..

CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

@ KingT

FSB freq= 436MHz
STRAP= Auto
CPU multiplier= 8.5
DRAM freq= 872
DRAM timings= 5 5 5 15
Vcore= 1.28
vPLL= 1.54
CPU GTL= 0.63x
vFSB termination= 1.5
vDRAM= 2.1
vNB=1.5
vSB= 1.1
vPCIE/SATA= 1.2
Load Line Calibration= enabled
CPU spread spectrum= disabled
PCIE spread spectrum= disabled
CPU skew= auto
NB skew= auto


----------



## Dillmiester

Yea thats a good chip most 65nm chips I've handled need at least 1.45-1.5 to reach even 3.6


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12069597*
> @ KingT
> 
> FSB freq= 436MHz
> STRAP= Auto
> CPU multiplier= 8.5
> DRAM freq= 872
> DRAM timings= 5 5 5 15
> Vcore= 1.28
> vPLL= 1.54
> CPU GTL= 0.63x
> vFSB termination= 1.5
> vDRAM= 2.1
> vNB=1.5
> vSB= 1.1
> vPCIE/SATA= 1.2
> Load Line Calibration= enabled
> CPU spread spectrum= disabled
> PCIE spread spectrum= disabled
> CPU skew= auto
> NB skew= auto


Try these:

FSB freq= 436MHz
STRAP= Auto
CPU multiplier= 8.5
DRAM freq= 872
DRAM timings= 5 5 5 15
Vcore= 1.28
vPLL= 1.54
CPU GTL= 0.63x
*vFSB termination= 1.30V*
*vDRAM= 1.90V*
*vNB=1.30V*
vSB= 1.2
vPCIE/SATA= 1.6
Load Line Calibration= enabled
CPU spread spectrum= disabled
PCIE spread spectrum= disabled
CPU skew= auto
NB skew= auto

Also set:

*AI Clock Twister=MODERATE*
*AI Transaction Booster=MANUAL*
Performance Level=10 (this option will appear when you set AI Trans Booster to MANUAL)

Test it like I've told you in my previous post with 6x multi in P95 LARGE FFT and 8.5x multi in Intel Burn Test..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12069360*
> @Ocman
> 
> Well, at least there no hope for my E8500 to get to 4GHz with minimum settings..
> This one won't probably be stable even at stock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system doesn't like a bit if some setting is a bit too high or low.. Tests will crash right at the start. It's almost ridiculous


Sorry to hear about that...









I think I'll re-test my E5200 R0 with Prime95 and get another screen shot of success... since the one 12+ hrs done before was from last year... and if successful again... I'll try to get 4+GHz stable.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12069820*
> Sorry to hear about that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll re-test my E5200 R0 with Prime95 and get another screen shot of success... since the one 12+ hrs done before was from last year... and if successful again... I'll try to get 4+GHz stable.


LoL yeah ocman GO FOR IT..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

If someone could tell me how to upload video *on some free site* I have my E6750 POSTing like it's no big thing @ 3.9GHz (490MHz FSB) and 1.280V into BIOS on a G31 P5KPL-VM motherboard..

In BIOS it works flaweslly and shows freqs,Vcore etc..

Yes correct on G31 mobo







..

It cannot make it to OS though as it doesn't detect HDDs beyond 411MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If someone could tell me how to upload video* on some free site* I have my E6750 POSTing like it's no big thing @ 3.9GHz (490MHz FSB) and 1.280V into BIOS on a G31 P5KPL-VM motherboard..

In BIOS it works flaweslly and shows freqs,Vcore etc..

Yes correct on G31 mobo







..

It cannot make it to OS though as it doesn't detect HDDs beyond 411MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


KingT, do you mean you want to upload videos to websites like youtube?

It's one of the popular free one out there... shouldn't be difficult to use.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, do you mean you want to upload videos to websites like youtube?

It's one of the popular free one out there... shouldn't be difficult to use.










I ment on a free site but youtube..









Yeah I tried to create acc on Youtube before but I've failed..









However I managed to do it and I'm uploading video right now..

But the picture seems upside down so it would be difficult to follow







(taken by mobile phone cam)..
Is there way to correct it..

*EDIT: Nevermind It was just a thing with Winamp when I played it..

It should be good..
* 
CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Try these:

FSB freq= 436MHz
STRAP= Auto
CPU multiplier= 8.5
DRAM freq= 872
DRAM timings= 5 5 5 15
Vcore= 1.28
vPLL= 1.54
CPU GTL= 0.63x
*vFSB termination= 1.30V*
*vDRAM= 1.90V*
*vNB=1.30V*
vSB= 1.2
vPCIE/SATA= 1.6
Load Line Calibration= enabled
CPU spread spectrum= disabled
PCIE spread spectrum= disabled
CPU skew= auto 
NB skew= auto

Also set:

*AI Clock Twister=MODERATE*
*AI Transaction Booster=MANUAL*
Performance Level=10 (this option will appear when you set AI Trans Booster to MANUAL)

Test it like I've told you in my previous post with 6x multi in P95 LARGE FFT and 8.5x multi in Intel Burn Test..

CHEERS..


 Ok thanks.. will try it tommorow, its late here


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It's just your CPU that cannot make it to 4GHz it seems. Remember, 4GHz is just a number. I doubt you would feel much difference between 3.8 and 4GHz.

You have a fast system as it is. Buy a SSD for OS, programs and games and you will have a blazing fast system. Upgrading to Sandybridge when you already have the P5Q Pro is just not worth it.

You could also look around for a cheap Quad. If you feel the need for four cores. If not, as I've said, you have a very fast setup there....

Good luck...


I want to be in the 4GHz and 1GHz OC clubs! I also dont think Ill see a difference between 3.825 and 4GHz, but its that number Id like to reach.

I wont be upgrading to SB anytime soon. I stick with my lame C0.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *virus86*


I want to be in the 4GHz and 1GHz OC clubs! I also dont think Ill see a difference between 3.825 and 4GHz, but its that number Id like to reach.

I wont be upgrading to SB anytime soon. I stick with my lame C0.


Hi virus86, have you tried ground up approach to setting voltages?

Try what I've done... Keep voltages low and just bump VCore until it reaches 4GHz. Once reached 4GHz, validate the oc (no need to run stress tests) and then fallback to old stable settings.


----------



## virus86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi virus86, have you tried ground up approach to setting voltages?

Try what I've done... Keep voltages low and just bump VCore until it reaches 4GHz. Once reached 4GHz, validate the oc (no need to run stress tests) and then fallback to old stable settings.










Cheating! lol. Ill try it out later. I remember I was able to get a 4GHz settings stable for about 15min. Time to search for it.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12069979*
> If someone could tell me how to upload video *on some free site* I have my E6750 POSTing like it's no big thing @ 3.9GHz (490MHz FSB) and 1.280V into BIOS on a G31 P5KPL-VM motherboard..
> 
> In BIOS it works flaweslly and shows freqs,Vcore etc..
> 
> Yes correct on G31 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> It cannot make it to OS though as it doesn't detect HDDs beyond 411MHz FSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've always used Photobucket for uploading pictures but you can upload videos too & the site is Free. It's real easy to use.


----------



## tN0w

@KingT

Been trying your settings accept for
vFSB termination= 1.30V
vNB=1.30V

After 10 min When I run Large FFT with multi on x6, worker 1 or 2 stops working. The more juice I give them the longer they run, 2 Hrs, both 0n 4.0V that is.

Running prime now with 4.2V all seems stable, seems better than the 1.5V I had before but still needs some tweaking


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12077172*
> @KingT
> 
> Been trying your settings accept for
> vFSB termination= 1.30V
> vNB=1.30V
> 
> After 10 min When I run Large FFT with multi on x6, worker 1 or 2 stops working. The more juice I give them the longer they run, 2 Hrs, both 0n 4.0V that is.
> 
> Running prime now with 4.2V all seems stable.


What do you mean 4.0V????

There's something really messed up with your rig..

My Q9550 needs only 1.20V FSB to run 425MHz FSB 12h P95 LARGE FFT stable..

Try different GTL like 0.65x or 0.61x as they could keep your vFSB lower.. ..(they are really important for Quads and P95 LARGE FFT stability)..

Try *1.36V FSB* and *CPU GTL=0.65x..**
*
Also what BIOS ver. you've been using??

And I would recommend you to run memtest Windows ver. 4.0 four instances with 850MB of RAM for each and test it untill you reach at least 100% on each..

When I had RAM issues I couldn't also pass P95 LARGE FFT for more than 20min..

*BUT I WOULDN'T USE MORE THAN 1.40V vFSB FOR 24/7 USAGE...*

CHEERS..


----------



## karan.t

Hey Guys

Just Bought this MoBo Yesterday
Waiting for Delivery next week.
I hope its good.
This is the only option I had because all 775 have been discontinued








And this one was affortable.
I am changing from a dieing Asus P5K Premium to Asus P5Q Pro Turbo.

Quick question the Atheros (Atholes as ASUS spell it on their website







) are we using L1 because on Asus website it says L1E

Thanks


----------



## tN0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12077279*
> What do you mean 4.0V????
> 
> There's something really messed up with your rig..


Oh.. my bad, I meant 1.4V and 1.42V.. offcourse
My bios is 0602


----------



## virus86

Boom!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1607500


----------



## tN0w

Has anybody here removed the cap from the EATX12V connection on the board and uses 8 pins instead of 4?
I read that using 8 pins was only needed for extreme overclocking.
I got 2-4pin connectors coming out the psu, cpu1 is connected the the right connection. (alongside where the cap was)
But the cpu2 cable wont physically fit on the left connection due to that there are no square pins, only sort of triangle pins..

My PSU is a be Quiet BQ- E5 SYS - 550W

Is it ok to leave it like this or do i need it since Im trying to overclock my quad?

Thanx


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12078514*
> Has anybody here removed the cap from the EATX12V connection on the board and uses 8 pins instead of 4?
> I read that using 8 pins was only needed for extreme overclocking.
> I got 2-4pin connectors coming out the psu, cpu1 is connected the the right connection. (alongside where the cap was)
> But the cpu2 cable wont physically fit on the left connection due to that there are no square pins, only sort of triangle pins..
> 
> My PSU is a be Quiet BQ- E5 SYS - 550W
> 
> Is it ok to leave it like this or do i need it since Im trying to overclock my quad?
> 
> Thanx


For Quad OC use 8 pin ATX connector for better OC stability..

I would use 8Pin over 4pin in any situation anyway..

CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

@KingT

Could this cause my voltage probs with NB/ fsb term.?
Then I have to get a new psu cause the second 4 pin cable wont fit.









I have run memtest 4 rounds and everything was ok, No errors, all good


----------



## KingT

Here's the video that I've promissed with *GOLDEN E6750 G0* POSTing @ *3.9GHz (490MHz FSB)* on *STOCK Vcore* and *G31 motherboard*..

Notice: On reboot I've hit PAUSE button to freeze screen on POST so everybody could see that this is no hoax and exact CPU,freq and motherboard..

So system didn't failed to boot to BIOS again due OC..














CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12079013*
> @KingT
> 
> Could this cause my voltage probs with NB/ fsb term.?
> Then I have to get a new psu cause the second 4 pin cable wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run memtest 4 rounds and everything was ok, No errors, all good


Who knows,maybe..

Also I don't see how your PSU 4pin connector won't fit into motherboard..

C2Q show greater stability when OCing on motherboards with more PWM phases and equipped with 8Pin ATX CPU connector..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karan.t;12077526*
> Hey Guys
> 
> Just Bought this MoBo Yesterday
> Waiting for Delivery next week.
> I hope its good.
> This is the only option I had because all 775 have been discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one was affortable.
> I am changing from a dieing Asus P5K Premium to Asus P5Q Pro Turbo.
> 
> Quick question the Atheros (Atholes as ASUS spell it on their website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) are we using L1 because on Asus website it says L1E
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome aboard karan.t!!!









P5Q PRO Turbo is a pretty awesome budget class overclocking mobo.









Btw, under the specification tab on ASUS' website it states:
LANAtheros® L1E Gigabit LAN controller featuring AI NET 2

So it should be L1E or L1e. The word "Atholes" instead of 'Atheros" is definitely just a typo.









Please feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips, and overclocking guides, and references.









*P.S. These are the ones you should be getting if you want to update the LAN drivers if I recall correctly:

Atheros AR81Family Windows Driver x86/x64(Win7,Vista, XP, Server 2003)
AR813x-AR815x_v1.0.0.46_WHQL.rar3578K
AR81FamilyWinSetup-1.0.0.49_WHQL.rar 2422K*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12078514*
> Has anybody here removed the cap from the EATX12V connection on the board and uses 8 pins instead of 4?
> I read that using 8 pins was only needed for extreme overclocking.
> I got 2-4pin connectors coming out the psu, cpu1 is connected the the right connection. (alongside where the cap was)
> But the cpu2 cable wont physically fit on the left connection due to that there are no square pins, only sort of triangle pins..
> 
> My PSU is a be Quiet BQ- E5 SYS - 550W
> 
> Is it ok to leave it like this or do i need it since Im trying to overclock my quad?
> 
> Thanx


Hi tN0w, I've removed the cap on my mobo and connected all 8 pins, right from the start even before overclocking.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12079057*
> Here's the video that I've promissed with *GOLDEN E6750 G0* POSTing @ *3.9GHz (490MHz FSB)* on *STOCK Vcore* and *G31 motherboard*..
> 
> Notice: On reboot I've hit PAUSE button to freeze screen on POST so everybody could see that this is no hoax and exact CPU,freq and motherboard..
> 
> So system didn't failed to boot to BIOS again due OC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Hi KingT, you got shaky hands like I do...









Nice show!









But the gangsta music in the background kinda spoiled the atmosphere...


----------



## tN0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12079798*
> Hi tN0w, I've removed the cap on my mobo and connected all 8 pins, right from the start even before overclocking.


I managed to connect the second pin also, because the pin shapes are different on the board I was afraid breaking something pushing it in.
I dismounted my cpu cooler to take a closer look and TADA it fits after all!
















Learning by trial and error haha


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12079847*
> Hi KingT, you got shaky hands like I do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the gangsta music in the background kinda spoiled the atmosphere...


Thnx..









The clip does go with the 2Pac's flow,as it's really ghetto style..









When I have time I will install this E6750 on my P5Q Pro like in the good old days and show what really this golden chip is capable of..

CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12079013*
> @KingT
> 
> Could this cause my voltage probs with NB/ fsb term.?
> Then I have to get a new psu cause the second 4 pin cable wont fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have run memtest 4 rounds and everything was ok, No errors, all good


it dont fit for a reason"i havent figured out yet" as mine wont fit either
but dont be temped to make it fit.

the 8 pins are the same anyway 4 + and 4-. only using i block is fine.


----------



## tN0w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


it dont fit for a reason"i havent figured out yet" as mine wont fit either








but dont be temped to make it fit.

the 8 pins are the same anyway 4 + and 4-. only using i block is fine.


Im already running my short standard 20 min large fft test with lowered nb voltage, before the4 extra pins were not connected this was unstable at these settings, seems helpfull!!
I didnt force them in, I was just woried about the different fitting shapes on the board.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tN0w*


Im already running my short standard 20 min large fft test with lowered nb voltage, before the4 extra pins were not connected this was unstable at these settings, seems helpfull!!
I didnt force them in, I was just woried about the different fitting shapes on the board.


How is that P95 going..

Any brakethrough??

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Yes I've managed to update my personal best CPU and FSB freq on this setup..









*Q9550 *@* 4.44GHz* and *P5Q Pro *@ *522MHz FSB*...









VALIDATION LINK..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes I've managed to update my personal best CPU and FSB freq on this setup..









*Q9550 *@* 4.44GHz* and *P5Q Pro *@ *522MHz FSB*...









VALIDATION LINK..

CHEERS..


KingT, you almost make it to the 2GHz club with the Q9550...









Go for it!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, you almost make it to the 2GHz club with the Q9550...









Go for it!










LoL I wish I could man..









But this P5Q Pro is topping out of FSB MHz on me..









Still impressive OC for this mobo..









CHEERS..


----------



## tN0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12081520*
> How is that P95 going..
> 
> Any brakethrough??
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanx
Not yet Think Ill go back to 424 fsb cause I can't get this one stable.
GTL ref. on 65x didnt help neither.
NB and FSB term need to much voltage, after 1hr 50min worker 2 stops working on 1.42V for Both and Below that prime stops even sooner.
My CPU temps are good 31c° idle and 54c° on load.
Do you use the stock heat sink on the NB?


----------



## ocman

Hi all club members,

In case you haven't noticed... I've added stuff in the 1st page.









One of them being my 0503 BIOS that I downloaded from my last P5Q PRO Turbo.









Have fun!









ocman


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tN0w;12089245*
> Thanx
> Not yet Think Ill go back to 424 fsb cause I can't get this one stable.
> GTL ref. on 65x didnt help neither.
> NB and FSB term need to much voltage, after 1hr 50min worker 2 stops working on 1.42V for Both and Below that prime stops even sooner.
> My CPU temps are good 31c° idle and 54c° on load.
> Do you use the stock heat sink on the NB?


Sorry to hear that man..









Yes I use stock NB cooler and my NB temps never touch 40C under highest load..

Note that I have HAF 932 case with a great airflow..

In my old crappy modded case my NB temps hit up to 47C..

@ *ocman*

Keep up the good work..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I've managed again to update my personal best CPU and FSB freq on this setup..









*Q9550 *@* 4.46GHz* and *P5Q Pro *@ *525MHz FSB*...









VALIDATION LINK..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I was wondering what a good Raid Controller would be that isn't too expensive. I didn't know which was better Highpoint, Syba, etc.. I was thinking about adding a Raid Controller since I have the new WD WD1002FAEX SATAIII drives I am going to be installing. Originally I had thought this motherboard had SATAIII ports.

I didn't know how good the HighPoint RocketRAID 620 was since I have always used Intel's built in controller.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I was wondering what a good Raid Controller would be that isn't too expensive. I didn't know which was better Highpoint, Syba, etc.. I was thinking about adding a Raid Controller since I have the new WD WD1002FAEX SATAIII drives I am going to be installing. Originally I had thought this motherboard had SATAIII ports.

I didn't know how good the HighPoint RocketRAID 620 was since I have always used Intel's built in controller.



Even though WD1002FAEX is a SATA3 HDD it's still backward compatible with SATA2 so you should be good..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I know it can run 3.0 but of course faster is always nice. I don't know how noticeable it would be though.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12096416*
> I know it can run 3.0 but of course faster is always nice. I don't know how noticeable it would be though.


It would be faster,but really not worth money and hustle as RAID 0 on those HDDs with onboard SATA2 would be lightning fast as well..

SATA3 really makes a difference for SDDs..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12098410*
> It would be faster,but really not worth money and hustle as RAID 0 on those HDDs with onboard SATA2 would be lightning fast as well..
> 
> SATA3 really makes a difference for SDDs..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanx KingT


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12096416*
> I know it can run 3.0 but of course faster is always nice. I don't know how noticeable it would be though.


Hi Taz_Man, I recall ASUS' got a product that provide user USB 3 and SATA 6 in one card pci-e... called "ASUS U3S6"... runs @ PCI-E x4... not sure if it works on other mobos other the ones in the compatible list available on their website...









SSD should be a nice change from HDD... they should last longer.


----------



## KingT

Just to bump this Club..

Where ya all at??









CHEERS..


----------



## Asus11

upgraded quite alot of my sysem, q8400 also coming tomorrow, need more ram, 4gb more, any reccommendations? also going 64bit


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus11*


upgraded quite alot of my system, q8400 also coming tomorrow, need more ram, 4gb more, any recommendations? also going 64bit


Nice Asus11!!!









Remember to enable memory reallocation in the BIOS for 64bit if you have disabled it previously...









4GB RAMs are probably enough for most now... do check the RAM QVL in the 1st page to get the right ones.









6GB is great... but 6+ GB is awesome... I mean on voltages needed to stabilize the oc'ed system...









btw, there's a Q8400 Club on OCN.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12114965*
> Just to bump this Club..
> 
> Where ya all at??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Hi KingT, I'm here now...


----------



## 1greeny1

Does this include the Deluxe boards or just the turbos etc


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12038193*
> That explains part of it for me. I've been using the  I never have used the thread command or operation before. However how do I do the others when there is no thread number & it's just a link itself? Such as the validation link?




Hi Taz_Man, just a follow up:

For non-OCN links, you have to use [URL=along with the link & the [/URL]... which includes validation links. 

For OCN links... you can either [URL=%20or%20%5BTHREAD%5D...%20I%20use%20%5BTHREAD=THREAD%20NUMBER%5D%20and%20%5B/THREAD%5D%20just%20because%20it%20saves%20space%20in%20signature.%20Feel%20free%20to%20check%20out%20the%201st%20page!]or [THREAD]... I use [THREAD=THREAD NUMBER] and [/THREAD] just because it saves space in signature. 

Feel free to check out the 1st page!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1greeny1;12123582*
> Does this include the Deluxe boards or just the turbos etc


This is an owners club, but if any OCN members whom wish to join and participate in the club are welcome!









So welcome aboard 1greeny1!!!









Feel free to post in this club and check out the 1st page of this club for info, tips, and guides.


----------



## ocman

To all club members whom uses P5Q PRO Turbo,

In case you have lost your mobo user guide manual (and I don't think the following scans come with the user's manual found online), so I have uploaded the two "extra pages" that came with my printed version of mobo user guide manual.

First page is on *"Using Two Hard Disks in Drive Xpert"* and the other pages are on *"Motherboard Safety Information Updates"*

Hope these help fill some gaps.









ocman.


----------



## 1greeny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12127445*
> This is an owners club, but if any OCN members whom wish to join and participate in the club are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So welcome aboard 1greeny1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post in this club and check out the 1st page of this club for info, tips, and guides.


Sounds good, think might try and push to 4ghz over the weekend then if our lass goes out + have some spare time (starting new job on monday and need to sort some stuff) and might post some bios settings up for the deluxe board if you like


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1greeny1;12148228*
> Sounds good, think might try and push to 4ghz over the weekend then if our lass goes out + have some spare time (starting new job on monday and need to sort some stuff) and might post some bios settings up for the deluxe board if you like


Sounds great!









*P.S. This is my post number 775. (socket 775)







*


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12147070*
> To all club members whom uses P5Q PRO Turbo,
> 
> In case you lost your mobo user guide manual, I've scanned and uploaded two "extra pages" that came with my mobo user guide manual.
> 
> One page on *"Using Two Hard Disks in Drive Xpert"* and the other page on *"Motherboard Safety Information Updates"*
> 
> Hope these help fill some gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocman.


Thanks for the information on Drive Xpert unfortunately it's still not what I'm looking for though.

All the manual tells you is the obvious information as far as how to plug your Sata drives into the Drive Xpert ports on the motherboard. There is no information at all on how to use & setup Drive Xpert within the BIOS and/or how the Drive Xpert Software within Windows is supposed to work, or be setup so any of the rest can be used once you do plug the drives into the ports.

Also no one within ASUS Forums seems to have the answer either.

Thank you also for the information regarding the sig link. I am not having a problem with doing the link itself though. Only problem I am having is being able to change the color even though I have used the color selection it doesn't change from the default blue.

Edit: I think I figured it out finally.


----------



## karan.t

Woohoo
I got my new P5Q Pro Turbo few days ago.
Overclocked it to 3, at a lower CPUV than i did with my P5K Premium








Multiplier changed from [AUTO] to 09.0, Bus at 334
C1E Support disabled of course.
Let me know what you think or any improvements i could make.

*I would like to ask if it it is possible of having all bios on default and then using the Turbo Key to overclock it to the setting above.
I wonder if this is possible or not as the option of changing the multiplier and the C1E Support is not in the Turbo V*


----------



## KingT

Just so you know I have upgraded my GPU to *Zotac GTX480* as I have found a cracking deal on 3 month old card and 19months under warranty









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm not sure if I have a problem with my motherboard or not & I may have to replace it. I was wondering if I should try to get either the P5Q DELUXE or P5Q3 DELUXE instead of the Pro Turbo?

Memory isn't that expensive these days.

Am I better off staying with the Pro Turbo or would the Deluxe be better depending on what I can find available in the US?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Thanks for the information on Drive Xpert unfortunately it's still not what I'm looking for though.

All the manual tells you is the obvious information as far as how to plug your Sata drives into the Drive Xpert ports on the motherboard. There is no information at all on how to use & setup Drive Xpert within the BIOS and/or how the Drive Xpert Software within Windows is supposed to work, or be setup so any of the rest can be used once you do plug the drives into the ports.

Also no one within ASUS Forums seems to have the answer either.

Thank you also for the information regarding the sig link. I am not having a problem with doing the link itself though. Only problem I am having is being able to change the color even though I have used the color selection it doesn't change from the default blue.

Edit: I think I figured it out finally.


Hi Taz_Man, I'm sorry to hear that not even the people at the ASUS' forum is able to provide an answer...

As for the sig link, to change colour, you need to replace the code for colour with the code for another colour.

Such as deleting the " (Open bracket) COLOR=BLUE (Closed bracket)" and " (Open bracket)/COLOR (Closed bracket)" code and replace them with " (Open bracket)COLOR=BLACK (Closed bracket)" and "(Open bracket) /COLOR (Closed bracket)" code if you want black colour for text, and of course, you can select a colour from the button next to the underline button in the tools panel.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *karan.t*


Woohoo
I got my new P5Q Pro Turbo few days ago.
Overclocked it to 3, at a lower CPUV than i did with my P5K Premium








Multiplier changed from [AUTO] to 09.0, Bus at 334
C1E Support disabled of course.
Let me know what you think or any improvements i could make.

*I would like to ask if it it is possible of having all bios on default and then using the Turbo Key to overclock it to the setting above.
I wonder if this is possible or not as the option of changing the multiplier and the C1E Support is not in the Turbo V*


Hi karan.t, nice to hear the progress, see if lowering CPU PLL will still be stable. And do a 20 run in IBT 2.5 instead.









For TurboV, you can, and I tried that myself in the past. Most people would say and agree that software overclocking yields bad results. I think it's a quick and dirty way to get an oc validation.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Just so you know I have upgraded my GPU to *Zotac GTX480* as I have found a cracking deal on 3 month old card and 19months under warranty









CHEERS..


Nice KingT! Did you get a replacement for your old card if still under warranty?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I'm not sure if I have a problem with my motherboard or not & I may have to replace it. I was wondering if I should try to get either the P5Q DELUXE or P5Q3 DELUXE instead of the Pro Turbo?

Memory isn't that expensive these days.

Am I better off staying with the Pro Turbo or would the Deluxe be better depending on what I can find available in the US?


Taz_Man, I have the same mobo and RAMs as you...

I believe it's possible to run those RAMs stably... as I've completed 12+hrs Prime95 with DRAM rated freq set to 1067, CPL = 12, Pull-Ins Enabled, set the timings to 5-5-5-18 instead of 5-5-5-15 and set DRAM voltage to 2.1V.

But if you want, get a pair that is listed in the QVL.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Nice KingT! Did you get a replacement for your old card if still under warranty?


No I have sold my card for 50Euros and bought this GTX480 for 200Euros + free gift Crysis game..

GTX is almost brand new..









Truly a cracking deal yesterday on my birthday..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No I have sold my card for 50Euros and bought this GTX480 for 200Euros + free gift Crysis game..

GTX is almost brand new..










Truly a cracking deal yesterday on my birthday..









CHEERS..


Nice! Now you need a bigger screen


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nice! Now you need a bigger screen










Yeah..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah..









CHEERS..


Also you should join the

* We Are Gr33n Machine *[/center]

now


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Also you should join the

* We Are Gr33n Machine *[/center]

now


I've allready been in *The Red tide* so I son't think I will join *Green* as what's benefit of it but having it in your sig..

This is my 3DMark 11score with GPU @ STOCK and Q9550 @ 3.9GHz..

What's your??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I've allready been in *The Red tide* so I son't think I will join *Green* as what's benefit of it but having it in your sig..

This is my 3DMark 11score with GPU @ STOCK and Q9550 @ 3.9GHz..

What's your??

CHEERS..


You've gone green now. Time to forget about the red tide now









I will have to rerun 3DMark11 using my GTX 570 at stock clocks. I know I have been at 5500+ when overclocking


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You've gone green now. Time to forget about the red tide now









I will have to rerun 3DMark11 using my GTX 570 at stock clocks. I know I have been at 5500+ when overclocking


It has been over two years since the last time I have used nVidia (8800GTS 640MB)..

So tell me what to set in Control panel 3D settings FTW..

Also if I force Vsync in driver to have it working for Crysis I experience poor performance (over 10FPS drop)..

This GTX gives me 11FPS (45FPS avg)more in Crysis GPU test @ 1280 x 1024,Very High,2xAA than my old Gigabyte HD4850 512MB @ 750/1103..

It also has 5 FPS more on min FPS (28 FPS vs 23 FPS of ATI)..

That's only 30% better and I was expecting at least 50%..

But I think I'm getting CPU bottlenecked as my GPU usage is around 80% (my HD4850 was hitting 99%)..

Or I need to set something in the nVidia driver control panel..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It has been over two years since the last time I have used nVidia (8800GTS 640MB)..

So tell me what to set in Control panel 3D settings FTW..

Also if I force Vsync in driver to have it working for Crysis I experience poor performance (over 10FPS drop)..

This GTX gives me 11FPS (45FPS avg)more in Crysis GPU test @ 1280 x 1024,Very High,2xAA than my old Gigabyte HD4850 512MB @ 750/1103..

It also has 5 FPS more on min FPS (28 FPS vs 23 FPS of ATI)..

That's only 30% better and I was expecting at least 50%..

But I think I'm getting CPU bottlenecked as my GPU usage is around 80% (my HD4850 was hitting 99%)..

Or I need to set something in the nVidia driver control panel..

CHEERS..


With newer games you do not have to set anything in the control panel, for the most part.

I think you get such a small difference between the 4850 and GTX 480 cause your only running at 1280x1024. It may be the CPU is bottlenecking at such a low res. I'm pretty sure the difference would be much bigger at 1920x1200


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


With newer games you do not have to set anything in the control panel, for the most part.

I think you get such a small difference between the 4850 and GTX 480 cause your only running at 1280x1024. It may be the CPU is bottlenecking at such a low res. I'm pretty sure the difference would be much bigger at 1920x1200


Yeah on 1920 res GTX would demolish HD4850..

But only 5FPS better on min FPS is just dissapointing really..

There should be greater diff betwen these two cards on min FPS..

Yeah and Crysis bearly uses two threads (actually around 1.5 threads) so CPU bottleneck is more likely the isue..

I will drop quality to High to see if there's gonna be any improvement in FPS or I will force 4xAA to see if FPS drop (if they dont then it's CPU botlleneck)..

Or I could OC the card a bit to see if FPS raise,if they don't then it's CPU bottleneck..

*EDIT:* Actually I have tested my card with stock 701MHz on core and 1050MHz on memory and FPS stayed the same as they were with memory at 924MHz (stock)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah on 1920 res GTX would demolish HD4850..

But only 5FPS better on min FPS is just dissapointing really..

There should be greater diff betwen these two cards on min FPS..

Yeah and Crysis bearly uses two threads (actually around 1.5 threads) so CPU bottleneck is more likely the isue..

I will drop quality to High to see if there's gonna be any improvement in FPS or I will force 4xAA to see if FPS drop (if they dont then it's CPU botlleneck)..

Or I could OC the card a bit to see if FPS raise,if they don't then it's CPU bottleneck..

*EDIT:* Actually I have tested my card with stock 701MHz on core and 1050MHz on memory and FPS stayed the same as they were with memory at 924MHz (stock)..

CHEERS..


Overclocking mem on these cards gives almost no performance gain. Same with my GTX 570.

And I really think the problem is your 'ridiculously' low resolution. These cards are made for 1920x1200 +.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Overclocking mem on these cards gives almost no performance gain. Same with my GTX 570.

And I really think the problem is your 'ridiculously' low resolution. These cards are made for 1920x1200 +.


Yeah I agree as it has 177 GB/s bandwidth @ stock..

But such low min FPS are suspicious to me..(comparing to HD4850)..

CHEERS..


----------



## themadme

Hi,

Not long ago I had replaced an old motherboard of mine with the P5Q Pro Turbo.

When i start up my computer, windows 7 64 bit, crashes at random points, from the windows 7 start up logo to the login page.

I though perhaps something was wrong with the hard drive and windows 7 not adapting to the new motherboard correctly. So i reinstalled windows 7 and it still continues to randomly freeze. Every time it does, i have no USB power as well, so i was wondering if any one else had the same problem?

Im thinking perhaps its the bios and might need to do a flash on it?

Regards


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadme*


Hi,

Not long ago I had replaced an old motherboard of mine with the P5Q Pro Turbo.

When i start up my computer, windows 7 64 bit, crashes at random points, from the windows 7 start up logo to the login page.

I though perhaps something was wrong with the hard drive and windows 7 not adapting to the new motherboard correctly. So i reinstalled windows 7 and it still continues to randomly freeze. Every time it does, i have no USB power as well, so i was wondering if any one else had the same problem?

Im thinking perhaps its the bios and might need to do a flash on it?

Regards


Just a far fetched thought but have you sat your mem timings manual? If not, try these first:

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

_1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO_


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadme;12185495*
> Hi,
> 
> Not long ago I had replaced an old motherboard of mine with the P5Q Pro Turbo.
> 
> When i start up my computer, windows 7 64 bit, crashes at random points, from the windows 7 start up logo to the login page.
> 
> I though perhaps something was wrong with the hard drive and windows 7 not adapting to the new motherboard correctly. So i reinstalled windows 7 and it still continues to randomly freeze. Every time it does, i have no USB power as well, so i was wondering if any one else had the same problem?
> 
> Im thinking perhaps its the bios and might need to do a flash on it?
> 
> Regards


Hi themadme, Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Try to load factory default settings in the BIOS.

It might be the RAMs, not being compatible with the mobo. Check the QVL. (found in the 1st page)

*To better help troubleshooting the problem, we need to know more about your rig. Please have your system info filled out, so you don't need to retype your system configuration again and again in future~









To fill out your system info, click on "User CP" at the top and on the next page, click on "Add System" on the left hand side, fill in the form and save.*

Feel free to check out the 1st page for related info, mods, helpful tips, overclocking guides, and references to enhance your experience with the P5Q PRO Turbo.









Also, feel free to post if you have a question, or if you have answer to question posted here in this club.

Happy overclocking!


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12184385*
> Taz_Man, I have the same mobo and RAMs as you...
> 
> I believe it's possible to run those RAMs stably... as I've completed 12+hrs Prime95 with DRAM rated freq set to 1067, CPL = 12, Pull-Ins Enabled, set the timings to 5-5-5-18 instead of 5-5-5-15 and set DRAM voltage to 2.1V.
> 
> But if you want, get a pair that is listed in the QVL.


I'm having problems with my RAM & the PRO TURBO.

I have a couple of issues with it at least. Drive Xpert doesn't seem to work on this board & I can't seem to get RAID to work either which is what I was running before I upgraded to this board. That's why I was looking for something to replace this board with & why I was wondering if the Deluxe would be better or not. I'm having trouble finding either ATM of course.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12184681*
> Yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Samsung are the best from everything I read before I bought mine.
Depending on whether you want just a Monitor or a Monitor/HDTV the new Samsung B2230 or B2230HD - with HDTV is a really nice unit & wasn't too expensive. If you watch eBay you can get on for a food price. I think the Monitor itself runs about $150 in the US.

Just going down to the 22" from the 23" saved me about $50.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Samsung are the best from everything I read before I bought mine. 
Depending on whether you want just a Monitor or a Monitor/HDTV the new Samsung B2230 or B2230HD - with HDTV is a really nice unit & wasn't too expensive. If you watch eBay you can get on for a food price. I think the Monitor itself runs about $150 in the US.

Just going down to the 22" from the 23" saved me about $50.


Now if something costs for example 150$ then here costs 300$ plain and simple..

As I live in Europe and especially here evrything is so much more expensive than it's in US or in EU..

*Now imagine if you needed to pay for GTX480 700$ to have it what would you say??
* 
CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I have created my own fan profile for this GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz in Afterburner and now it never goes beyond 80C in Crysis (fan ramps up @ 75%) and in 3DMark 11 hits 83C max..

Here's my 3DMark 11 SCORE with card OC'd @ 850/1025MHz w/ 1075mV (24/7 OC)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Now if something costs for example 150$ then here costs 300$ plain and simple..

As I live in Europe and especially here evrything is so much more expensive than it's in US or in EU..

*Now imagine if you needed to pay for GTX480 700$ to have it what would you say??
* 
CHEERS..


KingT,

You should really consider moving to another country


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

You should really consider moving to another country










Yeah the story of my life..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Now if something costs for example 150$ then here costs 300$ plain and simple..

As I live in Europe and especially here evrything is so much more expensive than it's in US or in EU..

*Now imagine if you needed to pay for GTX480 700$ to have it what would you say??
* 
CHEERS..


You just need good friends like me in the US to ship you things like that then


----------



## Taz_Man

Well let me try asking it this way instead. Is the P5Q Deluxe at least as good as the PRO TURBO if not better?

Should I be able to use the same setting with the Deluxe as I have with the PRO TURBO?

Is there a different club for the Deluxe? I haven't noticed anyone on here talking about the Deluxe.

I found a Refurb Deluxe so far.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Well let me try asking it this way instead. Is the P5Q Deluxe at least as good as the PRO TURBO if not better?

Should I be able to use the same setting with the Deluxe as I have with the PRO TURBO?

Is there a different club for the Deluxe? I haven't noticed anyone on here talking about the Deluxe.

I found a Refurb Deluxe so far.


P5Q Deluxe is better board than P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO..

It has 16 phase power managment for CPU (Pro/Pro TURBO has 8 phases)..

It has DualBios..

It has 3 PCIE x 16 slots (Pro/Pro TURB has 2 PCIE x16 SLOTS)..

And Deluxe has more advanced OC options in BIOS like full set of CPU GTL voltages (Pro/Pro TURBO has only 3 settings) that are important when pushing a Quad CPU over 450MHz FSB..

It also has NB GTL voltage and DRAM skews options in BIOS..

It has better onboard cooling system..

And few other things that I can't remember right now..

But the question is: DO YOU REALLY NEED IT over your TURBO??

I hear that you're having issues with DriveExpert and Raid,but still you might be doung something wrong that holds you back in setting RAID..

And still you can buy a RAID controller PCIE card and be happy as you can't be sure that setting up RAID will work on Deluxe motherboard especially refurbed one..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I have still not tested DriveXpert on my P5Q Pro Turbo









My plan was to use my two Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 in Raid 0 on those DriveXpert ports, to free up two of the regular Sata ports. They are currently used in Software Raid 0.

I will try to test those DriveXpert ports as soon as possible. Since I am about to change cooling paste from some cheap stuff to Arctic Silver 5.

And yeah, the P5Q Deluxe is a better board than the P5Q Pro Turbo. No doubt. In fact I was about to order one, but didn't bother anyway, as I'm very happy with my P5Q Pro Turbo. It has all I need and does what I expect from it. I could maybe have overclocked better with 8GB RAM if going Deluxe, but only maybe. But I'm Happy with [email protected], 8GB RAM 24/7. If I want to go higher I just remove one or two mem sticks. Can do 4.05GHz + with 4 or 6GB RAM.


----------



## KingT

Yeah just like I said..

Now it would be great if someone would test that DriveExpert thing and compare it's performance to RAID 0 on regular ports..

@* turrican9*

This is Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and OC'd GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz w/1075mV..

THE SCORE

Could you run the same 3DMark 11 bench on your GTX570 @ the same clocks please to see how much of an impact has less shaders/rops and 320bit memory interface on GTX570..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah just like I said..

Now it would be great if someone would test that DriveExpert thing and compare it's performance to RAID 0 on regular ports..

@* turrican9*

This is Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and OC'd GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz w/1075mV..

THE SCORE

Could you run the same 3DMark 11 bench on your GTX570 @ the same clocks please to see how much of an impact has less shaders/rops and 320bit memory interface on GTX570..

CHEERS..


Very nice score







I have the feeling you will beat me when running same clocks. my 24/7 clocks is 850/1700/2000. It has been a while since I ran 3DMark11, but if I remember correctly my score was around the 5500 - 5600 mark at those clocks. I will download latest drivers and rerun 3DMark11 later.

In benchmarks around the the the GTX 570 and GTX 480 comes out with pretty identical scores. This is only due to the GTX 570 having a little clock speed advantage at stock, I think. And some other small optimizations.

Here you can see GTX 480 VS GTX 570, both at stock clocks in 3DMark11. You can see the GTX 480 edging out the GTX 570, just a tad.


----------



## turrican9

However, the GTX 570 is a cooler and more silent running card on stock cooling VS GTX 480. Very much due to the Vapor Chamber cooler. It was believed that the core design itself was cooler and more effective. This is not entirely the truth. If you put a GTX 570/580 stock Vapor Chamber cooler on the GTX 480, it will run almost as cool and silent. And vice versa, if you put a GTX 480 cooler on the GTX 570/580 they will run almost as hot and noisy as the GTX 480.

I read this somewhere with tests and stuff... but can't find it right now...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Very nice score







I have the feeling you will beat me when running same clocks. my 24/7 clocks is 850/1700/2000. It has been a while since I ran 3DMark11, but if I remember correctly my score was around the 5500 - 5600 mark at those clocks. I will download latest drivers and rerun 3DMark11 later.

In benchmarks around the the the GTX 570 and GTX 480 comes out with pretty identical scores. This is only due to the GTX 570 having a little clock speed advantage at stock, I think. And some other small optimizations.

Here you can see GTX 480 VS GTX 570, both at stock clocks in 3DMark11. You can see the GTX 480 edging out the GTX 570, just a tad.


Yeah 850/1025MHz are also my 24/7 clocks for GTX480 with custom fan profile it never goues over 80C in Crysis (fan ramps up at 75%)..

Yeah you should rerun it..

My 3DMark 11 score at STOCK clocks is 4824 Points so a bit higher than in the link you have posted..(probably due diff driver and benchmark version)..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


However, the GTX 570 is a cooler and more silent running card on stock cooling VS GTX 480. Very much due to the Vapor Chamber cooler. It was believed that the core design itself was cooler and more effective. This is not entirely the truth. If you put a GTX 570/580 stock Vapor Chamber cooler on the GTX 480, it will run almost as cool and silent. And vice versa, if you put a GTX 480 cooler on the GTX 570/580 they will run almost as hot and noisy as the GTX 480.

I read this somewhere with tests and stuff... but can't find it right now...


Yeah they run cooler though and with less noise than GTX480..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah 850/1025MHz are also my 24/7 clocks for GTX480 with custom fan profile it never goues over 80C in Crysis (fan ramps up at 75%)..

Yeah you should rerun it..

My 3DMark 11 score at STOCK clocks is 4824 Points so a bit higher than in the link you have posted..(probably due diff driver and benchmark version)..

CHEERS..


You are a bit lower on score at default clocks than in the Guru3D test. They are probably using a i7 setup


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You are a bit lower on score at default clocks than in the Guru3D test. They are probably using a i7 setup


Yeah my bad I ment to say that..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Glad to hear you top out at 80C when using a custom fan profile







90C + is a little bit on the hot side. Even those cards should handle it


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, no wonder they beat you:

_Our test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 965 / X58 system. This setup is overclocked to 3.75 GHz._

Link


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12196098*
> Glad to hear you top out at 80C when using a custom fan profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90C + is a little bit on the hot side. Even those cards should handle it


Yeah now I can game in peace..









And in 3dMark 11 it reached 83C (max) so I'm really looking good.. (P.S.: I did rep you for the advice







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12196111*
> Yeah, no wonder they beat you:
> 
> _Our test system is based on a power hungry Core i7 965 / X58 system. This setup is overclocked to 3.75 GHz._
> 
> Link


If they have displayed actual link to the results it would be better to see GPU score,not overall score as physics test on Ci7 CPU runs much better than on Q9550..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Yeah, I know I recieved a + rep for that. Thanks









Yeah, in actual games that i7 does not have such an advantage over our overclocked Socket 775 Quad systems. I will try to run Crysis Warhead with the same settings/res Guru3D is using and compare.

This cooler is very popular for the GTX 480. Only backdraw is it doesn't exchaust air out of the case. Should be no problem anyway if you have a well ventilated case.


----------



## KingT

Man I had Ci7 setup and you can guess why I have sold it after 1 month of usage..









For games it did nothing for me over my Q9550 setup so I've sold it really quickly to my friend for the same cash..

Crysis uses only 2 threads (even a bit less) so it's really freq dependent..

So Crysis would run better on E8500 @ 4.5GHz than on Q9550 @ 4GHz due higher OC..

I have tested Crysis by setting it to run only on 2 cores (via TaskManager) and it gave me the same FPS like full 4 cores did at the same clocks (3.9GHz)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I know we are a little 'off topic' here. But I guess as long as we own P5Q Pro boards, and our graphics cards is installed in those mobos it's okay









Right now I'm playing with my secondary system. Running Prime95 Large FFTs at 450FSB in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R mobo. Q9400 at 3.6GHz. Had some problems with freezing at this FSB. Turned out I had to up the NB Volts to 1.3v. All seems fine now. Really nice setup. I don't know what I was thinking with that M-ATX build... djises ...









Will start start playing with my primary P5Q Pro Turbo system a little later on. Change that CPU cooling paste. Play with Drive Expert, run 3DMark11 and run Crysis Warhead benchmark to compare with those Guru3D results.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12196189*
> Man I had Ci7 setup and you can guess why I have sold it after 1 month of usage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For games it did nothing for me over my Q9550 setup so I've sold it really quickly to my friend for the same cash..
> 
> Crysis uses only 2 threads (even a bit less) so it's really freq dependent..
> 
> So Crysis would run better on E8500 @ 4.5GHz than on Q9550 @ 4GHz due higher OC..
> 
> I have tested Crysis by setting it to run only on 2 cores (via TaskManager) and it gave me the same FPS like full 4 cores did at the same clocks (3.9GHz)..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, I remember you told me that story







Never heard of anyone actually pulling of something like this. You must be a real Socket 775 lover


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12196237*
> Yeah, I remember you told me that story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of anyone actually pulling of something like this. You must be a real Socket 775 lover


I have just used some common sense there..

Just saved some cash for upgrade that woild really make a difference..









If it works then why change it??

Sure Ci& is beter for encoding (which is not what I usually do),folding and for better scores in benches and that's it..

For everything else there's Q9550 LoL..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

If your curious, here are som pictures of my secondary rig, taken today


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12196923*
> KingT,
> 
> If your curious, here are som pictures of my secondary rig, taken today


Nice rig right there,really balanced..

CHEERS..


----------



## 1greeny1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12195599*
> P5Q Deluxe is better board than P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO..
> 
> It has 16 phase power managment for CPU (Pro/Pro TURBO has 8 phases)..
> 
> It has DualBios..
> 
> It has 3 PCIE x 16 slots (Pro/Pro TURB has 2 PCIE x16 SLOTS)..
> 
> And Deluxe has more advanced OC options in BIOS like full set of CPU GTL voltages (Pro/Pro TURBO has only 3 settings) that are important when pushing a Quad CPU over 450MHz FSB..
> 
> It also has NB GTL voltage and DRAM skews options in BIOS..
> 
> It has better onboard cooling system..
> 
> And few other things that I can't remember right now..
> 
> But the question is: DO YOU REALLY NEED IT over your TURBO??
> 
> I hear that you're having issues with DriveExpert and Raid,but still you might be doung something wrong that holds you back in setting RAID..
> 
> And still you can buy a RAID controller PCIE card and be happy as you can't be sure that setting up RAID will work on Deluxe motherboard especially refurbed one..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know this maybe a little late but just letting you know that when I set RAID up on my Deluxe, for some reason dont know why, in order for it to let me start the RAID setup on startup I had to plug my drives into the normal sata ports on the board, then once I had raided them I swapped them into the raid ones that are next to them, and all works fine now, took a bit of working out, then decided to just try them in the normal sata ports and it worked first time.

Sorry if this has already been said


----------



## turrican9

Okey... I plugged my two Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSDs into those two Drive Xpert ports (The White and Orange). Bootet up my system. SSD's was detected. Downloaded latest version of the Drive Xpert software, installed it, selected Super Speed (Which is Raid 0). Rebooted.

Had to go to start, manage and diskmanagement. There it found and unknown format disk. Had to repair it and make a new partition. After that it works.

However, Crystal Diskmark gives me half the Read speed I should have when running these two in Raid 0.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

I've run 3DMark 11 now. Downloaded latest nVidia drivers. CPU at 3825MHz, GTX 570 at 850/1025. 3DMark *score: 5368* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/548147

Strange thing is that when I first ran it I got 5600 + 3DMarks. Then when the results page opened it said I could upgrade to version 1.1. So I did. And after that I also upgraded the system info prog. So after this I lost almost 300 points. What is going on?

Also the new version 1.1 scaled down the picture so there was black bars around the the picture. Version 1.0 just stretched the picture.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12197830*
> KingT,
> 
> I've run 3DMark 11 now. Downloaded latest nVidia drivers. CPU at 3825MHz, GTX 570 at 850/1025. 3DMark *score: 5368* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/548147
> 
> Strange thing is that when I first ran it I got 5600 + 3DMarks. Then when the results page opened it said I could upgrade to version 1.1. So I did. And after that I also upgraded the system info prog. So after this I lost almost 300 points. What is going on?
> 
> Also the new version 1.1 scaled down the picture so there was black bars around the the picture. Version 1.0 just stretched the picture.


My was also done with 1.0.1 version and I scored 5734 POINTS..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Of course, I said 1.1, it was 1.01 version. But I lost about 300 points going from 1.00 to 1.01. Will try to rerun here.

That Drive Xpert thing is working as I've said, but I'm not getting the read speeds my Raid 0 setup is capable of on the native Sata controller. So I will plug them back. Seems like this Drive Xpert thing is a joke.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12197986*
> KingT,
> 
> Of course, I said 1.1, it was 1.01 version. But I lost about 300 points going from 1.00 to 1.01. Will try to rerun here.
> 
> That Drive Xpert thing is working as I've said, but I'm not getting the read speeds my Raid 0 setup is capable of on the native Sata controller. So I will plug them back. Seems like this Drive Xpert thing is a joke.


Yeah I've allways hated Asus for their stupid gizmos like those that never work like promissed..

DriveExpert is one of those unfortunately..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Here I have the results from Crystal Disk Mark.

*2x Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSD's - Drive Xpert Super Speed (Raid 0 Striping)*










*2x Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSD's - Native SATA controller Software Raid 0 Striping (Gives same results as Hardware configured RAID on Native controller)*










*LOL!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12198315*
> Here I have the results from Crystal Disk Mark.
> 
> *2x Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSD's - Drive Xpert Super Speed (Raid 0 Striping)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2x Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSD's - Native SATA controller Software Raid 0 Striping (Gives same results as Hardware configured RAID on Native controller)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL!*


Native SATA ports @ RAID 0 FTW...









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Yeah, Super Speed my ass!!!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12198342*
> *Yeah, Super Speed my ass!!!*


*Hahahahahahahahahaha..
*
CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Awesome


----------



## turrican9

Here are my Crysis Warhead results. Using the excact same settings/res Guru3d use here

Guru 3D is using an i7 overclocked to 3.75GHz, I use my [email protected] Only difference is that they are using older drivers

My results: *Min: 39.18 Max: 69.48 Avg: 56.57*

Guru3D's results: *Avg: 54*

Picture:


----------



## donrapello

Oh man.. i just can't wait to get my gtx 570. Waterblock is already waiting for it.
Pretty nice upgrade from my crappy 5750


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12199419*
> Oh man.. i just can't wait to get my gtx 570. Waterblock is already waiting for it.
> Pretty nice upgrade from my crappy 5750


I had two GTX 260 (One Core 216 and one Core 192) in SLI on this motherboard. Using a software hack. Even they was a good deal slower than this GTX 570. And noisy too.

Even a 5770 is slower than _one_ GTX 260 Core 216, so where does that put your 5750? Sloow compared to GTX 570... So yes, you have something to look forward to


----------



## donrapello

Yeah. I've never really been into pc gaming.. but past 2 weeks i've been playing fps games and my 5750 ain't that powerful









This is a cheap xfx 5750 and i can't even make voltage adjustment to it, so overclocking is out of the question too.. I installed gtx 570 for a friend of mine couple weeks ago and it was really awesome card. We did slight overclocking too. 830mhz with 1.038v only









I just can't wait to get my own card and oc it under water


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12199640*
> Yeah. I've never really been into pc gaming.. but past 2 weeks i've been playing fps games and my 5750 ain't that powerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cheap xfx 5750 and i can't even make voltage adjustment to it, so overclocking is out of the question too.. I installed gtx 570 for a friend of mine couple weeks ago and it was really awesome card. We did slight overclocking too. 830mhz with 1.038v only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait to get my own card and oc it under water


If going water you should do a bios mod to allow past 1.1 Volts. You can mod the bios yourself or download a modded bios.


----------



## KingT

OMG what an upgrade this GTX480 was!!!!

In the same Warhead benchmark,with the same settings wit OC'd HD4850 @ 750/1103MHz I was getting 30FPS avg..

Now With OC'd GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz I get 70FPS avg ..

And Warhead is better multithreaded optimised as my GPU usage is around 90% and in original Crysis around 60%..

THE SCREEN SHOT

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

By the way, congratulations to Asus for those two ugly orange and white 'super speed' connectors







I'm really impressed!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12199805*
> By the way, congratulasions to Asus for those two ugly orange and white 'super speed' connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed!


Yeah those SATA ports are EPIC..









CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12199668*
> If going water you should do a bios mod to allow past 1.1 Volts. You can mod the bios yourself or download a modded bios.


Yeap, i've already bought ek gtx waterblock for it. I've been searching info about safe voltages for gtx 570's, but i really haven't found any decent information so far.

Someone said that even if your temps are fine, you could get your card broken..
I saw one review with a waterblock in use where they were using about 850 or 870mhz and put the card in 100% load test.. temps were only around 53c.
I guess 1.15v is still nothing to worry about? It should be enough for pretty good oc as i've seen.

You got any better info about the voltages?


----------



## KingT

OMG what an upgrade this GTX480 was!!!!

In the same Warhead benchmark,with the same settings wit OC'd HD4850 @ 750/1103MHz I was getting 30FPS avg..

Now With OC'd GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz I get 70FPS avg ..

And Warhead is better multithreaded optimised as my GPU usage is around 90% and in original Crysis around 60%..

THE SCREEN SHOT..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12199825*
> Yeap, i've already bought ek gtx waterblock for it. I've been searching info about safe voltages for gtx 570's, but i really haven't found any decent information so far.
> 
> Someone said that even if your temps are fine, you could get your card broken..
> I saw one review with a waterblock in use where they were using about 850 or 870mhz and put the card in 100% load test.. temps were only around 53c.
> I guess 1.15v is still nothing to worry about? It should be enough for pretty good oc as i've seen.
> 
> You got any better info about the voltages?


That is correct... Even if you watercool you could damage your card if going to high on Voltage. Other components on the card could burn out.

I've tried 1.15 Volts on air for a short while. Looks like the air cooler can handle that, but no more. I hit a wall at about 920MHz. Could not go past that, no matter what Voltage.

It all comes down to the luck of the draw. Get an unlucky card, no Voltage or cooling will help you. But hey, they are blazing fast at stock









Another note, be careful not to overclock mem too high. It really gives very little performance gain. And people have damaged their cards when pushing mem too high. I use mine at 2000 (4000MHz). It will do beyond 2200 (4400) have not tested max yet.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12199894*
> That is correct... Even if you watercool you could damage your card if going to high on Voltage. Other components on the card could burn out.
> 
> I've tried 1.15 Volts on air for a short while. Looks like the air cooler can handle that, but no more. I hit a wall at about 920MHz. Could not go past that, no matter what Voltage.
> 
> It all comes down to the luck of the draw. Get an unlucky card, no Voltage or cooling will help you. But hey, they are blazing fast at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another note, be careful not to overclock mem too high. It really gives very little performance gain. And people have damaged their cards when pushing mem too high. I use mine at 2000 (4000MHz). It will do beyond 2200 (4400) have not tested max yet.


Right.. I've read about those mem overclocks already. Someone burned his card with 2300mhz setting. I think i'll aim between 2100-2200 to be safe









Well, i have to wish that once in my life i'll get lucky and get a part that will oc well.. So far i got this E8500 C0.. and that 5750 voltage locked








Even getting to 900mhz would be great.

Those 570's surely are fast at stock too. Atleast with 3dmark vantage oc'ing gave pretty awesome boost to my friends score.


----------



## turrican9

My card will do 880MHz GPU 1.1v stable in OCCT stability test. I can game at 900MHz+ though. I keep it at 850 1.05v for 24/7. Fast enough for my use


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


My card will do 880MHz GPU 1.1v stable in OCCT stability test. I can game at 900MHz+ though. I keep it at 850 1.05v for 24/7. Fast enough for my use










Does your card experiences Vdroop in OCCT or Furmark as my GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz does and Vcore drops from 1.05V in games (1.075V set in Afterburner) to 1.00V in Furmark but still passes 20 min Furmark Extreme test..

Those were readings from GPU-Z..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Now I know why my 3DMark11 score dropped from 5600 + to about 5370 after upgrading from 1.00 to 1.01... As I've said, 1.01 is scaling down the picture instead of stretching it like 1.00 did. And it seems my FPS in the beginning of the first test is capped at 30 FPS. Will not go over 30FPS.

However, when I go to Advanced mode and select Performance test, only I stretch the picture, like version 1.00 did, it is no longer capped at 30FPS in the beginning of the first test! So will rerun from advanced mode now!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Does your card experiences Vdroop in OCCT or Furmark as my GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz does and Vcore drops from 1.05V in games (1.075V set in Afterburner) to 1.00V in Furmark but still passes 20 min Furmark Extreme test..

Those were readings from GPU-Z..

CHEERS..


Yeah, it drops a little. If I remember correctly. That is perfectly normal.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


My card will do 880MHz GPU 1.1v stable in OCCT stability test. I can game at 900MHz+ though. I keep it at 850 1.05v for 24/7. Fast enough for my use










850mhz with 1.05v? That's very nice indeed! +30mhz with 1.1v really ain't worth it









I'll post my results when i get my own card running.


----------



## turrican9

Here we go

GTX 570 at 850/1700/2000 (not 2050 this time). *3DMark11 score 5589*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/549869

Really strange it capped the FPS to 30 in all tests when using Basic mode, when the picture was scaled down.

So using Advanced mode, selecting Performance preset and stretching the picture (like version 1.00 did) seemed to fix the problem. The counter now showed past 30FPS in several tests...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12200240*
> 850mhz with 1.05v? That's very nice indeed! +30mhz with 1.1v really ain't worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my results when i get my own card running.


From what I've seen 850 at 1.05 or 1.063 Volts is pretty average for GTX 570's...

Some get more lucky, or I'm not sure how people are testing their stability, as I've said, I use OCCT. Can game on higher clocks than OCCT show as stable. So...

And some get plain unlucky and need 1.1 Volts for 850MHz.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

By the way, one of my [email protected]'s cores gave error in Prime95 Large FFTs in my secondary system after almost 8 hours







Maybe I should up FSB volts one notch or just call it stable. 8 hours should be good enough. Or what?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


From what I've seen 850 at 1.05 or 1.063 Volts is pretty average for GTX 570's...

Some get more lucky, or I'm not sure how people are testing their stability, as I've said, I use OCCT. Can game on higher clocks than OCCT show as stable. So...

And some get plain unlucky and need 1.1 Volts for 850MHz.


Unlucky.. i'm pretty familiar with that word









My friends 570 was 830mhz stable with that 1.038. Stock voltage was 1.025v.
850mhz wasn't stable even with 1.078v and then we didn't have more time to try higher volts for it. I guess it would have been stable with 1.1v









I was pretty busy that day.. i had to build his complete rig with wc-setup and overclock the damn i7-950







I Got it stable to 4.2 @ 1.31v. It was pretty nice.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Unlucky.. i'm pretty familiar with that word









My friends 570 was 830mhz stable with that 1.038. Stock voltage was 1.025v.
850mhz wasn't stable even with 1.078v and then we didn't have more time to try higher volts for it. I guess it would have been stable with 1.1v









I was pretty busy that day.. i had to build his complete rig with wc-setup and overclock the damn i7-950







I Got it stable to 4.2 @ 1.31v. It was pretty nice.


What did you use for stability testing? OCCT?


----------



## turrican9

And I don't know where this GTX 570/580 downclocking in Furmark and OCCT comes from. I have been logging my card with GPU-Z, and it does not downclock. It must have been with earlier drivers or versions of those programs.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

By the way, one of my [email protected]'s cores gave error in Prime95 Large FFTs in my secondary system after almost 8 hours







Maybe I should up FSB volts one notch or just call it stable. 8 hours should be good enough. Or what?










Call it stable for sure..

As to troubleshoot it would not be worth it..

8h is plenthy even for me (my is 12h stable though)..

I had an error once in P95 LARGE FFT on my Q9550 @ 3.8GHz after 10h and I was so mad that I've decided to tune it again and reun it to be 12h stable LoL..

Now when I look back I see that I was a damn fool..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Call it stable for sure..

As to troubleshoot it would not be worth it..

8h is plenthy even for me (my is 12h stable though)..

I had an error once in P95 LARGE FFT on my Q9550 @ 3.8GHz after 10h and I was so mad that I've decided to tune it again and reun it to be 12h stable LoL..

Now when I look back I see that I was a damn fool..









CHEERS..


LOL! I too like to be almost past 100% stable







I have two choices, either up performance level from 8 to 9 or up FSB volts one more notch...

However, as you've said, almost 8 hours should do it


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

You read what I found out about my 3DMark11 scores, and my new results? Still, I'm a little slower than your GTX 480. Maybe I should have removed two memsticks and ran 8.5x 458FSB just to be more identical to your setup..


----------



## KingT

Check out THIS THREAD from earlier today where guy killed his GTX570 in OCCT with power draw limiter disabled..

He has blown VRM's on his card that was cooled by Accelero Extreme GPU cooler..

So be carefull when testing OC on these cards..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12200795*
> Check out THIS THREAD from earlier today where guy killed his GTX570 in OCCT with power draw limiter disabled..
> 
> He has blown VRM's on his card that was cooled by Accelero Extreme GPU cooler..
> 
> So be carefull when testing OC on these cards..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, I warned you about Furmark, it is even worse than OCCT... I never run OCCT for more than 15 - 20 mins with max shader...


----------



## turrican9

OMG! That card was seriously burned!!


----------



## turrican9

And I only ran OCCT a few times to find my max stable overclocks. And now I'm over with it. No reason to keep running it. Same goes for all extreme stability testing.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

You read what I found out about my 3DMark11 scores, and my new results? Still, I'm a little slower than your GTX 480. Maybe I should have removed two memsticks and ran 8.5x 458FSB just to be more identical to your setup..


CPU (FSB freq) has allmost nothing to do with my system advantage in 3DMark 11 so don't even bother..

As my Physics score is 5461 and yours is 5433 (CPU does physics) so no big difference there..

Even with your tweak (which you should not be doing) my GPU score is 5892 and yours is 5699..>>That's the real difference there..

Simply due lack of ROP's and narrower memory interface your GTX570 falls behind my GTX480..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12200894*
> CPU (FSB freq) has allmost nothing to do with my system advantage in 3DMark 11 so don't even bother..
> 
> As my Physics score is 5461 and yours is 5433 (CPU does physics) so no big difference there..
> 
> Even with your tweak (which you should not be doing) my GPU score is 5892 and yours is 5699..>>That's the real difference there..
> 
> Simply due lack of ROP's and narrower memory interface your GTX570 falls behind my GTX480..
> 
> CHEERS..


There is no tweak, as there clearly is a bug somewhere. It should not cap the framerate at 30FPS. And if you see in my last results link it say that it is at default Performance preset. I only stretch the picture, like it was in version 1.00. So I could get around that 'bug'. This doesn't even register as a difference in the performance preset.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


There is no tweak, as there clearly is a bug somewhere. It should not cap the framerate at 30FPS. And if you see in my last results link it say that it is at default Performance preset. I only stretch the picture, like it was in version 1.00. So I could get around that 'bug'. This doesn't even register as a difference in the performance preset.


If I also remove that FPS cap I would still have ~500 pts advantage,that's what I was saying..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If I also remove that FPS cap I would still have ~500 pts advantage,that's what I was saying..

CHEERS..


I doubt you have that cap. Try and stretch the picture from advanced mode. Then run it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12201064*
> I doubt you have that cap. Try and stretch the picture from advanced mode. Then run it.


Why would't I have it as I ran it with default settings before I even had activation key to unlock 3DMark 11 features..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Why would't I have it as I ran it with default settings before I even had activation key to unlock 3DMark 11 features..

CHEERS..


It could be it is isolated to my system. I have a bigger screen 26 inches 1920x1200, and version 1.01 3DMark11 is downscaling the picture and caps the frame at 30. 1.00 did not do this. And I do not have the same graphics card as you.

The most fair comparison would probably be if both used 3DMark11 version 1.00, clocked down our CPU's to 8.5x 400 and used the excact same bios settings.

Anyway, try it and see if you get capped to 30FPS. use the basic preset. You will see it in the beginning of the first test. If not, the bug is isolated to me.


----------



## turrican9

However, there have never been much doubt that a GTX 480 would be a little bit faster than a GTX 570 clock for clock. As they are neck and neck in many games when both are running stock. GTX 570 has that little clockspeed advantage.

However, I will not base my results on the bug I am experiencing in 3DMark11 version 1.01. Around 5600 should be my score. Did that in version 1.00, when the picture was stretched and no 30FPS cap. And when doing the same in 1.01 the cap is gone and my results are back where they should be.

Also this is right in line with where it should be when compared to a GTX 480 when clock for clock. The GTX 480 has a little advantage. Remember, when they are both at stock, the GTX 570 only has a little clockspeed advantage.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


However, there have never been much doubt that a GTX 480 would be a little bit faster than a GTX 570 clock for clock. As they are neck and neck in many games when both are running stock. GTX 570 has that little clockspeed advantage.

However, I will not base my results on the bug I am experiencing in 3DMark11 version 1.01. Around 5600 should be my score. Did that in version 1.00, when the picture was stretched and no 30FPS cap. And when doing the same in 1.01 the cap is gone and my results are back where they should be.

Also this is right in line with where it should be when compared to a GTX 480 when clock for clock. The GTX 480 has a little advantage. Remember, when they are both at stock, the GTX 570 only has a little clockspeed advantage.


I have just reran 3DMark 11 with default settings ad I also experience FPS cap at 30FPS at every test but test no 3..

You also have FPS score greater than 30FPS in test no 3 so there's no doubt that there's no bug just 3DMark 11 runs like that..

So that 500pts difference between GTX570 and GTX480 is valid..

Here's THE SCORE and check FPS in tests no 1,2 4,5 they are all under 30FPS and counter never went beyond 29.99 in any of them..

So run default settings (Performance level) and what you see is what you get..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have just rerun 3DMark 11 with default settings ad I also experience FPS cap at 30FPS at every test but test no 3..

You also have FPS score greater than 30FPS in test no 3 so there's no doubt that there's no bug just 3DMark 11 runs like that..

So that 500pts difference between GTX570 and GTX480 is valid..

Here's THE SCORE and check FPS in tests no 1,2 4,5 they are all under 30FPS and counter never went beyond 29.99 in any of them..

So run default settings (Performance level) and what you see is what you get..

CHEERS..


I saw that the cap in test 3 was not there. Have you tried running from advanced, use the Performance preset and stretch the picture? I'm curious what score you will get there. Maybe around 6000


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I saw that the cap in test 3 was not there. Have you tried running from advanced, use the Performance preset and stretch the picture? I'm curious what score you will get there. Maybe around 6000


What's the actual setting for stretching the picture?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Anyway, this is a very small difference.. It would be like 53.5FPS VS 58FPS.

So if that cap should be there, 3DMark11 1.01 differ from 1.00 in performance.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What's the actual setting for stretching the picture?

CHEERS..


It's the Scaling Mode under Advanced


----------



## turrican9

Here are my scores when running 900/1800/2200 in Basic (standard mode with that cap) - *P5638*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/550723


----------



## turrican9

If you look at the Guru3D review you can see that the GTX 480 is edging out the GTX 570 in 3DMark11 even when they run stock


----------



## turrican9

However, they are so close it could be called even. And the GTX 570 only has a 32MHz advantage on the GPU. So if that GTX 480 was clocked up 32MHz in that review, it should not be 500 points more! LOL!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It's the Scaling Mode under Advanced


Actually I get only 5780 PIONTS so only 46 points more with Scaling Mode set to Stretched..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Actually I get only 5780 PIONTS so only 46 points more with Scaling Mode set to Stretched..

CHEERS..


46 points more could just be a regular difference between each run.

I knew something fishy was going on!!


----------



## turrican9

And If you compare with Guru3D's results, You should be getting about 100 - 150 points more than me when at same clocks. That is why, I am indeed experiencing a bug. My score should be around 5600 when at 850/1700/2050


----------



## turrican9

KingT

So when we are both in stretched mode and same clocks I get around P5600 and you get P5780. That is the correct difference.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


46 points more could just be a regular difference between each run.

I knew something fishy was going on!!


Anyway you should run 3dMark 11 with default settings for your score to be valid..

I'm not saying that everything is OK with your setup's score (driver,driver settings etc) but you must not look at 3DMark 11 as it's foulty..

3DMark is identical for everyone if run at default (the identical) settings..

That's why it's mandatory for everyone to run 3DM 11 (or 06,Vantage) with default settings so everyone have the same reference point for testing their system's performance..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

And if my CPU was at 3900, with 8.5x 458, like yours, I would gain a few points from CPU speed and from increased mem bandwith. Maybe 50 points or more.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Anyway you should run 3dMark 11 with default settings for your score to be valid..

I'm not saying that everything is OK with your setup's score (driver,driver settings etc) but you must not look at 3DMark 11 as it's foulty..

3DMark is identical for everyone if run at default (the identical) settings..

That's why it's mandatory for everyone to run 3DM 11 (or 06,Vantage) with default settings so everyone have the same reference point for testing their system's performance..

CHEERS..


The point is that even if I stretch the picture it is run as Valid. I even clicked the Performance preset after I changed that setting. And that setting stay put. Also the link to my score show it as valid. So it is indeed valid.


----------



## turrican9

I clicked 'reset to performance level'. And the Scaling mode setting stay put even if I do that. If I change other settings and click 'reset to performance level' they are changed to default.

This is why my results are shown as valid. Because they are. Scaling mode should not affect performance at all, and is clearly not a part of the preset.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


The point is that even if I stretch the picture it is run as Valid. I even clicked the Performance preset after I changed that setting. And that setting stay put. Also the link to my score show it as valid. So it is indeed valid.


What if you didn't have activation key??

Not everyone has it an opportunity to tweak their settings..

That's why for me only default settings are valid..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

O yeah those that you've PM'd me worked like a charm..

Thanx a lot..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What if you didn't have activation key??

Not everyone has it an opportunity to tweak their settings..

That's why for me only default settings are valid..

CHEERS..


Seriously?? Should we base our results on a scaling bug?? And missinform people?

I have just discovered a bug. And as I've said over, the scaling setting has nothing to do with the preset and if it is valid or not. And if working correctly, should not affect performance. You did not experience this performance difference.

If I did not have a serial I would have gotten a wrong score. Because of a scaling bug. I'm just happy I have a serial so I discovered this bug. And my score is Valid. Nothing more to it.

We should be happy this bug was discovered so other people do not get missinformed.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


O yeah those that you've PM'd me worked like a charm..

Thanx a lot..









CHEERS..


Great


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Seriously?? Should we base our results on a scaling bug?? And missinform people?

I have just discovered a bug. And as I've said over, the scaling setting has nothing to do with the preset and if it is valid or not. And if working correctly, should not affect performance. You did not experience this performance difference.

If I did not have a serial I would have gotten a wrong score. Because of a scaling bug. I'm just happy I have a serial so I discovered this bug. And my score is Valid. Nothing more to it.

We should be happy this bug was discovered so other people do not get missinformed.


I'm happy that you're happy









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

If you only look at Graphics score my is 5970 and your is 5699 with Stretched Mode for both GPUs and that 270 pts difference seems OK for GTX480 over GTX570..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Found a way around this bug. I entered the nVidia Control Panel - Adjust Desktop Size and position and changed the use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio to Use my display's built-in scaling.

This way, when I ran 3DMark11 from Basic mode it stretched the picture and gave me almost P5600 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/550943

This is clearly a driver bug related to monitor or my graphics card. But still my other score was valid, due to the Scaling had nothing to do with the Preset.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Found a way around this bug. I entered the nVidia Control Panel - Adjust Desktop Size and position and changed the use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio to Use my display's built-in scaling.

This way, when I ran 3DMark11 from Basic mode it stretched the picture and gave me almost P5600 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/550943

This is clearly a driver bug related to monitor or my graphics card. But still my other score was valid, due to the Scaling had nothing to do with the Preset.


Like I've said for Graphics score 270pts (with Stretched mode for both of us) is OK difference between GTX480 and GTX570 clock per clock as that score is only GPU dependent..

Nice work there..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Like I've said for Graphics score 270pts (with Stretched mode for both of us) is OK difference between GTX480 and GTX570 clock per clock as that score is only GPU dependent..

Nice work there..









CHEERS..


Yeah. But the Main 3DMark score is what counts. And if I run the same speed you do. 8.5x 458 the difference will be 50 - 100 3DMarks at the most


----------



## turrican9

Okay, I took out two memsticks. Clocked it to 8.5x 458FSB, however, I disabled static read all the pullins and put AI at Lighter.

Used the Basic Performance preset, with that Nvidia control panel monitor stretching.

*Result: P5650*

Only about 50 points more. However, I will try to rerun with same memsettings and AI as when at 3.825GHz to see just what difference it makes in 3DMark11

So you are still about 130 3DMarks faster than me. That difference adds very nicely up with guru3D's results.


----------



## turrican9

Enabling all the pullins, setting AI to moderate and enabling Static read only gave me a 14 point increase in score







Going from P5650 to P5664









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/551102


----------



## turrican9

I would really like to see the Drive Xpert Super Speed (Raid 0 Striping) feature with two harddrives. To see if it suck as much as this


----------



## KingT

Here's my best 3DMark 11 score with Q9550 @ 4.25GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025..

The Score= 5887..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12207072*
> Here's my best 3DMark 11 score with Q9550 @ 4.25GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025..
> 
> The Score= 5887..
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice







I'm going to work now. See ya later.

Have a nice day


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12207086*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to work now. See ya later.
> 
> Have a nice day


Thanx man..

I've even tried @ 4.4GHz but crashed in no.3 test LoL..

But I have SuperPi run @ 4.4GHz screen shot ready for HWBot 10.650 sec ..







..

My previous best was 10.920 sec @ 4.3GHz..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12195599*
> P5Q Deluxe is better board than P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO..
> 
> It has 16 phase power managment for CPU (Pro/Pro TURBO has 8 phases)..
> 
> It has DualBios..
> 
> It has 3 PCIE x 16 slots (Pro/Pro TURB has 2 PCIE x16 SLOTS)..
> 
> And Deluxe has more advanced OC options in BIOS like full set of CPU GTL voltages (Pro/Pro TURBO has only 3 settings) that are important when pushing a Quad CPU over 450MHz FSB..
> 
> It also has NB GTL voltage and DRAM skews options in BIOS..
> 
> It has better onboard cooling system..
> 
> And few other things that I can't remember right now..
> 
> But the question is: DO YOU REALLY NEED IT over your TURBO??
> 
> I hear that you're having issues with DriveExpert and Raid,but still you might be doung something wrong that holds you back in setting RAID..
> 
> And still you can buy a RAID controller PCIE card and be happy as you can't be sure that setting up RAID will work on Deluxe motherboard especially refurbed one..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm not doing anything wrong as far as setting up RAID. I have done this before many times. My hard drives were previously setup to run RAID but they stopped working on my previous system after I ran a CD that caused them to crash. Now I ended up having to format them & reinstall XP on them. I have used CTRL-I to setup the RAID & F6 to install the RAID drivers but I can't even install XP on the Hard Drives with the BIOS set to RAID only if it is set to IDE. I know it doesn't make any sense. I have tried to get help for months from Microsoft Support in their forums but they won't respond or help.

As far as Drive Xpert goes I have been unable to figure out how to use it at all. I tried to plug my hard drives into the Drive Xpert ports but they were not recognized or seen by the BIOS so they were completely unusable within Windows as far as setting up anything. Besides that I never could do anything with Drive Xpert within Windows because it always showed as offline. So I have no drives plugged into those ports.

Right now I was going to exchange the Turbo for another one from the people I bought it from but since they don't have another one they are willing to give me a refund. This was an Open Box & it appeared to have also been used when I got it. The Refurbished Deluxe I can get will only cost me about $10 more which I think is a great deal.

It only comes with the back plate, one SATA Cable, & an IDE Cable.
Now what it doesn't come with is the Fan, Manual, FDD cable, 7 more SATA cables, 2 SATA power cables, 2-port USB and 1-port 1394 module, & the Q-connector. Which are no big deal since I can't use the fan with the CPU Cooler anyways. I have plenty of cables. I already have the module which isn't really needed with all the ports on the board already. I also have the Q-connector too. I've already downloaded the Manual.
The only other thing that is missing is the software & that is easy enough to get. All I have to do is make a copy of the DVD I have now.

One of the things the Deluxe also has that the Turbo doesn't is 6 SATA ports instead of 5 which I can use the extra port since I don't have anything that is external & all my equipment is internal. I also only have one IDE device which I may be changing out before long to SATA.

Now does this make more sense?
My memory should still work with this board shouldn't it?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12197590*
> Okey... I plugged my two Intel X25 80GB Gen.1 SSDs into those two Drive Xpert ports (The White and Orange). Bootet up my system. SSD's was detected. Downloaded latest version of the Drive Xpert software, installed it, selected Super Speed (Which is Raid 0). Rebooted.
> 
> Had to go to start, manage and diskmanagement. There it found and unknown format disk. Had to repair it and make a new partition. After that it works.
> 
> However, Crystal Diskmark gives me half the Read speed I should have when running these two in Raid 0.


When you set this up did you have to do anything else besides plug the drives into the ports & install the software in order for them to be seen & for the software to work?

Were the drives automatically seen in the BIOS or did you have to change settings in the BIOS in order for them to be seen?

Thanx


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12207558*
> When you set this up did you have to do anything else besides plug the drives into the ports & install the software in order for them to be seen & for the software to work?
> 
> Were the drives automatically seen in the BIOS or did you have to change settings in the BIOS in order for them to be seen?
> 
> Thanx


Hi,

Read Chapter 3.9.2 in the manual for info about the bios settings.

I did not touch those bios settings. I just plugged in my two SSD, booted Windows, and at least one of them was detected. Installed the Drive Xpert Software, rebooted, Started the Drive Xpert software and selected the Super Speed feature, which is Raid 0 Striping. Rebooted Windows. Drives where marked as online, but did not show up in my computer. Had to go to 'manage' and Disk Management. There I found my unpartitioned Raid Array. Created a new partition and formatted. That's it.

Peformance was a joke though! I see under Chapter 3.9.2 in the manual that it seems you can also use one single drive.


----------



## turrican9

I'm shooting for highest possible Prime95 Large FFTs stable FSB on my P5Q Pro Turbo now. Have of course removed two RAM sticks and are running with 4GB.

So, I'm at 465FSB right now. FSB Volts are 1.3v and GTL at 0.65x. 1.3v x0.63 was not stable. So what happens when you increase FSB Volts... CPU getting hotter? If I go 'crazy' with let's say 1.4v x0.65 it is 0.91 Volts.. Not a very big difference from 1.3v x0.65 = 0.845 Volts...

So what is the big drawback? CPU heat, or other things?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'm shooting for highest possible Prime95 Large FFTs stable FSB on my P5Q Pro Turbo now. Have of course removed two RAM sticks and are running with 4GB.

So, I'm at 465FSB right now. FSB Volts are 1.3v and GTL at 0.65x. 1.3v x0.63 was not stable. So what happens when you increase FSB Volts... CPU getting hotter? If I go 'crazy' with let's say 1.4v x0.65 it is 0.91 Volts.. Not a very big difference from 1.3v x0.65 = 0.845 Volts...

So what is the big drawback? CPU heat, or other things?


turrican9, what are your temps like?

Increased VCore is the cause of increased heat for CPU if I'm not mistaken... of course ambient temp too.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12210569*
> turrican9, what are your temps like?
> 
> Increased VCore is the cause of increased heat for CPU if I'm not mistaken... of course ambient temp too.


I Have very good temps. Using TT Ultra Extreme.

That was not my question.

Seems like I'm more stable at 1.36FSB volts x0.61 = 0.8296v VS 1.3FSB volts x0.65 = 0.845 Volts...


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Hi,

Read Chapter 3.9.2 in the manual for info about the bios settings.

I did not touch those bios settings. I just plugged in my two SSD, booted Windows, and at least one of them was detected. Installed the Drive Xpert Software, rebooted, Started the Drive Xpert software and selected the Super Speed feature, which is Raid 0 Striping. Rebooted Windows. Drives where marked as online, but did not show up in my computer. Had to go to 'manage' and Disk Management. There I found my unpartitioned Raid Array. Created a new partition and formatted. That's it.

Peformance was a joke though! I see under Chapter 3.9.2 in the manual that it seems you can also use one single drive.


I saw that your performance wasn't any better then it was with RAID.

What happened with me though when I plugged my drives into the Drive Xpert ports, after booting into Windows I was unable to even open the Drive Xpert software & it showed as offline so the drives never were able to be seen at all & I could not do anything with them plugged in to those ports. They work fine as long as they are plugged into the standard SATA ports.

Did you test Drive Xpert out with your drives already configured as RAID drives? What I was planning to do is setup RAID Stripe & then use Drive Xpert to Super Seed in addition as well as use a 3rd drive for backup.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I saw that your performance wasn't any better then it was with RAID.

What happened with me though when I plugged my drives into the Drive Xpert ports, after booting into Windows I was unable to even open the Drive Xpert software & it showed as offline so the drives never were able to be seen at all & I could not do anything with them plugged in to those ports. They work fine as long as they are plugged into the standard SATA ports.

Did you test Drive Xpert out with your drives already configured as RAID drives? What I was planning to do is setup RAID Stripe & then use Drive Xpert to Super Seed in addition as well as use a 3rd drive for backup.


LOL! Do not even consider using those Drive Xpert ports for Raid. They suck in performance! Did you not see my comparison when using Raid 0 Drive Xpert VS Raid 0 on Native Sata controller?


----------



## turrican9

Well... I stated earlier in this thread I had tried almost everything to make FSB past 430MHz stable with 8GB RAM. Including those 2nd Row Read to Read timings and all kinds of combinations...

However, turns out I did not try 5-6-6-15 the most obvious and simple timings instead of 5-5-5-15... LOL!







I'm testing right now at 440FSB x9. 5-5-5-15 gives me an instant freeze in IBT. 5-6-6-15 seems to be humming along just fine.

Only thing I'm curious about now is if this stability will stick, or be lost after a few powerdowns and reboots. I can't understand I have not tried this earlier!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'm shooting for highest possible Prime95 Large FFTs stable FSB on my P5Q Pro Turbo now. Have of course removed two RAM sticks and are running with 4GB.

So, I'm at 465FSB right now. FSB Volts are 1.3v and GTL at 0.65x. 1.3v x0.63 was not stable. So what happens when you increase FSB Volts... CPU getting hotter? If I go 'crazy' with let's say 1.4v x0.65 it is 0.91 Volts.. Not a very big difference from 1.3v x0.65 = 0.845 Volts...

So what is the big drawback? CPU heat, or other things?


By further upping vFSB you will not stabilise the core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT as the issue is only GTL voltage related..

*READ THIS TEXT THAT I HAVE WROTE IN PRIVATE MESSAGE TO ONE OCN NEMBER:
*
*C2Q CPU's are in fact a two C2 Duos on the same pcb..

So as much as they are mached together to be as similar as they can they are in fact different..

That difference comes into play when you OC a Quad as each of those duals have sweetspots for GTL voltage of their own..

Your board is great in term of GTL's as you can tune GTL voltage for each core separatley..

My board lacks of those advance GTL tunungs as it has GTL voltage same for all 4 cores and only three settings 0.61x,0.63x & 0.65x and that's why I'm limited to 459MHz FSB as I cant tune GTL voltage for the exact core that errors in P95 Large FFT test..

I've posted previously how actuall GTL voltage is being calculated (vFSB x CPU GTL multi eg. 0.67 = actuall GTL voltage)

Intel states that default GTL voltage for 45nm CPU is 1.1V FSBv x 0.67 CPU GTL multi= 0.737V.

When you add vFSB due high FSB OCing you're actually changing real GTL voltage eg. If you use 1.25V FSB and default GTL multi of 0.67 your real GTL voltage is 0.837V and not default 0.737V and that could mess up your CPU's FSB signal and couse errors or a crash..

Like I've said ideal would be keeping actuall CPU GTL voltage @ 0.737V by using GTL multies to compensate for higher FSB/VTT voltage but sometimes CPU's like a bit higher actuall GTL voltage when OC'd @ high FSB in between 0.790V - 0.830V (usually over 450MHz FSB)..

So ti's really matter of finding a right GTL voltage for each core(or pair of cores as some mobos support adjusting it for each pair CPU GTL 0/2 & 1/3 options in BIOS) and it's in reality a metter of trial & error really..

To find which core is a troublemaker use P95 Large FFT test for @ least 6h (I use 12h) and if some of cores errors just up or lower GTL multi for it and test again..

People think that just by upping vFSB/VTT they will stabilize it but in fact they need to adjust GTL's as with additional VTT they could destabilize other cores as well..
* 
Hope I've cleared it out for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


By further upping vFSB you will not stabilise the core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT as the issue is only GTL voltage related..

*READ THIS TEXT THAT I HAVE WROTE IN PRIVATE MESSAGE TO ONE OCN NEMBER:
*
*C2Q CPU's are in fact a two C2 Duos on the same pcb..

So as much as they are mached together to be as similar as they can they are in fact different..

That difference comes into play when you OC a Quad as each of those duals have sweetspots for GTL voltage of their own..

Your board is great in term of GTL's as you can tune GTL voltage for each core separatley..

My board lacks of those advance GTL tunungs as it has GTL voltage same for all 4 cores and only three settings 0.61x,0.63x & 0.65x and that's why I'm limited to 459MHz FSB as I cant tune GTL voltage for the exact core that errors in P95 Large FFT test..

I've posted previously how actuall GTL voltage is being calculated (vFSB x CPU GTL multi eg. 0.67 = actuall GTL voltage)

Intel states that default GTL voltage for 45nm CPU is 1.1V FSBv x 0.67 CPU GTL multi= 0.737V.

When you add vFSB due high FSB OCing you're actually changing real GTL voltage eg. If you use 1.25V FSB and default GTL multi of 0.67 your real GTL voltage is 0.837V and not default 0.737V and that could mess up your CPU's FSB signal and couse errors or a crash..

Like I've said ideal would be keeping actuall CPU GTL voltage @ 0.737V by using GTL multies to compensate for higher FSB/VTT voltage but sometimes CPU's like a bit higher actuall GTL voltage when OC'd @ high FSB in between 0.790V - 0.830V (usually over 450MHz FSB)..

So ti's really matter of finding a right GTL voltage for each core(or pair of cores as some mobos support adjusting it for each pair CPU GTL 0/2 & 1/3 options in BIOS) and it's in reality a metter of trial & error really..

To find which core is a troublemaker use P95 Large FFT test for @ least 6h (I use 12h) and if some of cores errors just up or lower GTL multi for it and test again..

People think that just by upping vFSB/VTT they will stabilize it but in fact they need to adjust GTL's as with additional VTT they could destabilize other cores as well..
* 
Hope I've cleared it out for you..

CHEERS..


Yeah, I have read this in another thread.... Anyway, will not use more time at 460FSB +. Hopeless with this motherboard.

Playing with those 5-6-6-15 timings now. Just ran through 5 runs IBT with Max RAM.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

By the way, does your GTX 480 max out at 850MHz stable clocks?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

By the way, does your GTX 480 max out at 850MHz stable clocks?


I haven't tried any higher but i reckon I could hit around 900MHz as this 850MHz is Furmark 20min stable with 1075mV set in Afterburner (1000mV in Furmark load) and 1050mV in games..

But I will not push it further,don't wanna end up with a blown card though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I haven't tried any higher but i reckon I could hit around 900MHz as this 850MHz is Furmark 20min stable with 1075mV set in Afterburner (1000mV in Furmark load) and 1050mV in games..

But I will not push it further,don't wanna end up with a blown card though..

CHEERS..


Yeah, take care of your card... Not worth the risk pushing too hard


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, take care of your card... Not worth the risk pushing too hard


You have seen yesterday what pushing for more combined with stupidity could do= a blown VRM's on the card..

Noth worth the hustle and risk..

Maybe on full cover water block cooling but on air 850MHz is plenthy though..

And for my 19" monitor is overkill even at STOCK..









You should join OCN's HWBot team and score some points..

I have reached 29 points easy in SuperPi,CPU-Z validation and 3DMark Vantage..

Check my HWBot profile by clicking on HWBot bostbit icon..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


You have seen yesterday what pushing for more combined with stupidity could do= a blown VRM's on the card..

Noth worth the hustle and risk..

Maybe on full cover water block cooling but on air 850MHz is plenthy though..

And for my 19" monitor is overkill even at STOCK..









You should join OCN's HWBot team and score some points..

I have reached 29 points easy in SuperPi,CPU-Z validation and 3DMark Vantage..

Check my HWBot profile by clicking on HWBot bostbit icon..

CHEERS..


I will consider joining if you join We Are Gr33n Machine

And you must also, for the rest of your life never buy a AMD/ATI card. Also you must stick to your Socket 775 system for at least 10 years. Those are the rules


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I will consider joining if you join We Are Gr33n Machine

And you must also, for the rest of your life never buy a AMD/ATI card. Also you must stick to your Socket 775 system for at least 10 years. Those are the rules










Hahaha I have been on both sides plenthy times though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hahaha I have been on both sides plenthy times though..

CHEERS..


Just kidding
















I have also had my share of both sides









Looking very good at 5-6-6-15 here..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Just kidding
















I have also had my share of both sides









Looking very good at 5-6-6-15 here..


But those crappy ATI drivers are making me become a Nvidia fanboy..









Those timings are looking good for what?

CHEERS..


----------



## flowtek

last night i decided to clean my 9600GT, took it off gently, remove the cooling to reapply paste and put it back.. turned pc on.. windows startup sound but NO SIGNAL







.. reset cmos, reseat the card.. still no signal, i know pc booted fine.. well, tried pcie 2 below and finally it runs normal but 8x ??

been googling and found that i have to unplug power cord and press power button for about 30 sec or reset cmos and battery.. another solution is to reseat all hardware.. but im at office now and i'll try later tonite









did anyone of you xperience this problems? or maybe its time to say goodbye to mu P5Q Pro







,.. too bad







, this is one hell of a board

Thx
flo


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek;12217365*
> last night i decided to clean my 9600GT, took it off gently, remove the cooling to reapply paste and put it back.. turned pc on.. windows startup sound but NO SIGNAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. reset cmos, reseat the card.. still no signal, i know pc booted fine.. well, tried pcie 2 below and finally it runs normal but 8x ??
> 
> been googling and found that i have to unplug power cord and press power button for about 30 sec or reset cmos and battery.. another solution is to reseat all hardware.. but im at office now and i'll try later tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone of you xperience this problems? or maybe its time to say goodbye to mu P5Q Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,.. too bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is one hell of a board
> 
> Thx
> flo


This sounds strange... Have installed several video cards on this motherboard. Have also used two in SLI with the software patch. Never had any problem.

Have another videocard to try out?

Only problems I have had booting was when using Ket's modded bios. PC would not boot if I took out some of my 4x2GB memsticks after a powerdown, and try too boot with 3x2 or 4x2GB again. Had to use 2x2GB. So reverted back to normal bios.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12214358*
> But those crappy ATI drivers are making me become a Nvidia fanboy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those timings are looking good for what?
> 
> CHEERS..


For 430FSB + with 8GB RAM. You know my old story. However, stability was suddenly lost again. As usual.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

And yeah, those AMD/ATI drivers are crappy. I too hate them. This alone makes it worth going nVidia. I also think most ATI/AMD cards are ugly to look at







Ugly and childish stickers and often they have ugly PCB colors and ugly coolers.

nVidia cards are more stylish, have a more grown up look and feel more quality oriented. And the drivers and control panel is way better than ATI/AMD's. Not in the same league. And I'm not a nVidia fanboy, I'm just telling my honest opinion.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12220202*
> This sounds strange... Have installed several video cards on this motherboard. Have also used two in SLI with the software patch. Never had any problem.
> 
> Have another videocard to try out?
> 
> Only problems I have had booting was when using Ket's modded bios. PC would not boot if I took out some of my 4x2GB memsticks after a powerdown, and try too boot with 3x2 or 4x2GB again. Had to use 2x2GB. So reverted back to normal bios.


it is very strange, change many vid card with this mobo, never had any issues till now







, i even tried 4890 CF for about 4 months before i'm back with this 9600GT







,.. yeah i tried my 5770, still no signal, but seems normal with PCIe 2.. i will try something else tonite, if no work, then bye bye









Thx
flo


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


it is very strange, change many vid card with this mobo, never had any issues till now







, i even tried 4890 CF for about 4 months before i'm back with this 9600GT







,.. yeah i tried my 5770, still no signal, but seems normal with PCIe 2.. i will try something else tonite, if no work, then bye bye









Thx
flo


Is your P5Q PRO still under warranty? If so, RMA it.


----------



## flowtek

i bought it Oct 2008, its 2 years if im not mistaken, so just ended

will be home in an hour, so im goin to mess around with it for the last time









flo


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*









i bought it Oct 2008, its 2 years if im not mistaken, so just ended

will be home in an hour, so im goin to mess around with it for the last time









flo


What is your next mobo choice if you were to replace your P5Q PRO?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*









i bought it Oct 2008, its 2 years if im not mistaken, so just ended

will be home in an hour, so im goin to mess around with it for the last time









flo


I reccon you have tried to reset Cmos?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12220260*
> KingT,
> 
> And yeah, those AMD/ATI drivers are crappy. I too hate them. This alone makes it worth going nVidia. I also think most ATI/AMD cards are ugly to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly and childish stickers and often they have ugly PCB colors and ugly coolers.
> 
> nVidia cards are more stylish, have a more grown up look and feel more quality oriented. And the drivers and control panel is way better than ATI/AMD's. Not in the same league. And I'm not a nVidia fanboy, I'm just telling my honest opinion.


ATI drivers are simply terrible..









I'm so much more relaxed now with nVidia,maintenance free experience really..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12226711*
> ATI drivers are simply terrible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so much more relaxed now with nVidia,maintenance free experience really..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, the feeling you have is quality and class...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12226903*
> Yeah, the feeling you have is quality and class...


Yes indeed..

But this Crysis low GPU usage (only 60%) is really annoying..

I do hit 45FPS avg in benches but something is wrong..

I have even reinstaled Crysis,patched it but still it runs the same..

On Warhead bench tool in some tests (maps) i have GPU usage around 90% and avg FPS over 70 (avalanche flytrough) which is great, but in some (cargo flytrough) I get usage around 60% and only 45FPS avg..

Stupid Crysis..
















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12226997*
> Yes indeed..
> 
> But this Crysis low GPU usage (only 60%) is really annoying..
> 
> I do hit 45FPS avg in benches but something is wrong..
> 
> I have even reinstaled Crysis,patched it but still it runs the same..
> 
> On Warhead bench tool in some tests (maps) i have GPU usage around 90% and avg FPS over 70 (avalanche flytrough) which is great, but in some (cargo flytrough) I get usage around 60% and only 45FPS avg..
> 
> Stupid Crysis..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Probably because you are running a stunning low resolution


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12227033*
> Probably because you are running a stunning low resolution


Then in all benches I would have the same bottleneck..

There's a big difference between 60% usage and 45FPS and 90% usage and 70+ FPS in the same game..

No something is wrong with these games..

If I have hit 70FPS and had 60% usage that would be fine as it would mean that due low res I have bottlenecked my CPU..

But 60% and 45FPS is not right..

Even in Dirt2 i hit 60FPS on MIN/MAX/AVG and have 60% GPU usage which is fine by me,CPU is bottlenecked but I have what I want = a great FPS score..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Send me a PM, and I will test your scenarioes at higher resolutions, when I get sober


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12227223*
> KingT,
> 
> Send me a PM, and I will test your scenarioes at higher resolutions, when I get sober


I have just run DIRT2 and my GPU usage was 45% avg and FPS were 60 all the time and that;s OK..

But Crysis is playing with me..









No need for that mate,don't bother..

CHEERS..


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12222936*
> What is your next mobo choice if you were to replace your P5Q PRO?


on second thought, i think imma keep this P5Q Pro for awhile, i love this mobo







and turns out 8x vs 16x is not so much different, tried 3dmark06 several times last nite and scores vary between 30-80 points








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12224371*
> I reccon you have tried to reset Cmos?


yes i did, also remove batt for 20 minutes, no luck







, i guess PCIe 1 slot is kaput

Thx
flo


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek;12222825*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought it Oct 2008, its 2 years if im not mistaken, so just ended
> 
> will be home in an hour, so im goin to mess around with it for the last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flo


ASUS motherboards actually have a 3 year warranty.

ASUS Warranty


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12229323*
> ASUS motherboards actually have a 3 year warranty.
> 
> ASUS Warranty


Thx Taz, let me check with Asus Indonesia.. im hoping good news









flo


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek;12227478*
> on second thought, i think imma keep this P5Q Pro for awhile, i love this mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and turns out 8x vs 16x is not so much different, tried 3dmark06 several times last nite and scores vary between 30-80 points


8x on PCI Express version 2.0 is the same bandwith as 16x on PCI Express 1.1. Version 1.1 has enough bandwith to feed the graphics cards we are using today, so really, it should be okay.

You could of course just use your warranty


----------



## maxextz

what do you think of this heatsink paint job? sweet or what.


----------



## ocman

Nice job maxextz!!! It blends in well


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Nice job maxextz!!! It blends in well










thanks but its not mine







i came across it and it was done by illidan in serbia. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=66377

i sent him a pm and he sent this pic of his q5-e heatsink it looks great so i have a spare one that i will practice on first







it would look real nice in my case.
maybe change the asus blue part to black too.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


what do you think of this heatsink paint job? sweet or what.










That is nice man..









Hipe the paint job doesn't burn out and chip off due temps









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

They have special paints made for high temps but I'm sure you know that already


----------



## liskawc

oh man does that look sweet


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12238006*
> They have special paints made for high temps but I'm sure you know that already


No way man!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12239098*
> No way man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yea man they are supposed to be the best to huff j/k









How can someone walk around with paint on there face all day? Oh yea they killed all their brain cells already.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12238006*
> They have special paints made for high temps but I'm sure you know that already


im sure it is.that Antec P180 Silver you own is that the mirror finish one?
if so it looks fantastic.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12229323*
> ASUS motherboards actually have a 3 year warranty.
> 
> ASUS Warranty


yep, its 3 years alright







, but unfortunately i did remove the battery that has "warranty void" sticker







, representative wont let me RMA








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12230407*
> 8x on PCI Express version 2.0 is the same bandwith as 16x on PCI Express 1.1. Version 1.1 has enough bandwith to feed the graphics cards we are using today, so really, it should be okay.
> 
> You could of course just use your warranty


so i guess im staying with 8x







,.. just void my warranty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12234659*
> what do you think of this heatsink paint job? sweet or what.


thats a pure beauty !.. i wonder if they took off every single fin to paint







.. or they must be using special tool









flo


----------



## ocman

Hi club members,

Please note: "The rules for adding tags have changed. Please see the new rules *HERE* before adding a new tag."

Some of the tags are nice but not quite right...







such as "775 love" and "asus love love asus".

Can any club members here add "PRO" and "Turbo" to the tags for me (as I have maxed out my tag quota)?









Thanks for helping!









ocman.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12249706*
> Hi club members,
> 
> Please note: "The rules for adding tags have changed. Please see the new rules *HERE* before adding a new tag."
> 
> Some of the tags are nice but not quite right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such as "775 love" and "asus love love asus".
> 
> Can any club members here add "PRO" and "Turbo" to the tags for me (as I have maxed out my tag quota)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocman.


sorry ocman that was me with the tags didnt think anyone would notice.









edit:fixed.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


sorry ocman that was me with the tags







didnt think anyone would notice.









edit:fixed.


That was cool though..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


sorry ocman that was me with the tags







didnt think anyone would notice.









edit:fixed.


LOL... I noticed the extra tags somehow as I scroll down to the bottom of the page...










They're nice tags nevertheless!









I recall myself doing a ten lines signature and I got a PM from one of the moderators a day or two later... lol...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12250247*
> That was cool though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Agreed.


----------



## turrican9

ocman

Have you seen my findings when testing Asus DriveXpert? Here


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Could you please take a look at THIS THREAD as OP uses Q9450 1.25 VID and Gigabyte P35-DS4 combo..

You could post your settings or something..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

It's done


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

I know you tried the P5Q Pro Turbo bios on your P5Q Pro. And it worked very well except for the Firewire port. What If I tried the P5Q Pro bios on my Turbo? Just to see if it overclocks better with 8GB RAM? Should work with the Pro bios?


----------



## turrican9

Also, I have not tried the oldest P5Q Pro Turbo bios yet, 0210... Remember reading a post about one guy who found his 8GB mem was more stable with the 0401 bios then the 0602 bios.. Did not work for me. But have not tried that 0210..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12262560*
> KingT,
> 
> I know you tried the P5Q Pro Turbo bios on your P5Q Pro. And it worked very well except for the Firewire port. What If I tried the P5Q Pro bios on my Turbo? Just to see if it overclocks better with 8GB RAM? Should work with the Pro bios?


I don't see why it should not work as it worked other way around..

You'll need a ES version of AFUDOS v.236u and write following command for flashing a different ID BIOS:

afu236u /iBIOSname.rom /n /pbnc

That /n /pbnc command is for forcing a Bios flash regardless of BIOS file date and ID..(Pro and Pro TURBO BIOS have diff ID)..

Also you'll need a bootable USB drive and put afu236u.exe and BIOS file onto root of the USB after you make it bootable..

Here I have uploaded ES afudos and the DOS files for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12262762*
> I don't see why it should not work as it worked other way around..
> 
> You'll need a ES version of AFUDOS v.236u and write following command for flashing a different ID BIOS:
> 
> afu236u /iBIOSname.rom /n /pbnc
> 
> That /n /pbnc command is for forcing a Bios flash regardless of BIOS file date and ID..(Pro and Pro TURBO BIOS have diff ID)..
> 
> Here I have uploaded ES afudos for you..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks man







By the way, it looks like the P5Q Pro have a floppy controller, Turbo has not. That should not matter anyway. And the P5Q Pro does not have that TurboV overclocking chip? I don't care for that feature anyway.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12262799*
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, it looks like the P5Q Pro have a floppy controller, Turbo has not. That should not matter anyway. And the P5Q Pro does not have that TurboV overclocking chip? I don't care for that feature anyway.


Yup but that doesn't matter..

I have also uploaded *DOS files* in my post above for creating a bootable USB disk..

Use *HP format tool* to make a bootable USB and format it as *FAT*..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Thanks, but I already have a bootable USB disk, formatted with the HP format tool







I wonder if I will loose that E-Sata port too...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12262895*
> KingT,
> 
> Thanks, but I already have a bootable USB disk, formatted with the HP format tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I will loose that E-Sata port too...


Dunno what will happen..

If it's native SATA then it should be OK..

But for those DriveExpert SATA ports I'm not too sure as Pro uses Marvell and Pro TURBO uses J-Micron chips..

Besides that and FireWire everything else seem to work 100%..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12239409*
> im sure it is.that Antec P180 Silver you own is that the mirror finish one?
> if so it looks fantastic.


Yes, & thank you.

I just uploaded a couple of pictures of it to my album so you can see it. It was a tight fit when I added the CPU cooler & then when I upgraded my video card to the GTX 465 I could barely fit it in the case. I've had it for a few years now so I decided it was time to get something with a bit more room. One thing I always have loved about this case is the fans. So I decided to get the Antec DF-85.

The only thing I never liked about the P180 is that it's a tight fit taking out & putting the motherboard in. Now having to remove & install the CPU Cooler in the P180 case made it even harder.


----------



## Smoblikat

Add me!!! Asus p5q pro turbo


----------



## turrican9

This is funny... Using only 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 now... I really am sick of playing with 8GB now... P5Q Pro Turbo overclocks so smooth with 4 or 6GB RAM... 8GB is hell on this motherboard.

Here is the funny thing... I'm writing this at 4GHz (445x9). RAM is running on a 2.4x multi - 1069MHz. Because of that I could down my Performance Level from 10 to 8, to get even better mem performance...

Have not done any stability testing on mem yet, but others with P5Q Pro/Turbo have had big problems reaching 1066MHz, even though their RAM was rated for that and with 2x2GB. My mem is Rated for 800 4-4-4-12 2.0, and unofficially in their SPD their rated for 1000 5-5-5-15 2.0 Volts.. Will do som stability testing and see how it goes... Really nice numbers in AIDA64


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12263700*
> This is funny... Using only 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 now... I really am sick of playing with 8GB now... P5Q Pro Turbo overclocks so smooth with 4 or 6GB RAM... 8GB is hell on this motherboard.
> 
> Here is the funny thing... I'm writing this at 4GHz (445x9). RAM is running on a 2.4x multi - 1069MHz. Because of that I could down my Performance Level from 10 to 8, to get even better mem performance...
> 
> Have not done any stability testing on mem yet, but others with P5Q Pro/Turbo have had big problems reaching 1066MHz, even though their RAM was rated for that and with 2x2GB. My mem is Rated for 800 4-4-4-12 2.0, and unofficially in their SPD their rated for 1000 5-5-5-15 2.0 Volts.. Will do som stability testing and see how it goes... Really nice numbers in AIDA64


For RAM bandwidth use MaxxMeM as it's accurate and more up to date..

I have told you weeks ago to get rid of extra RAM..









Keep us posted about stability of 1066MHz (use memtest and P95 CUSTOM 4089K to 4089K test for 2h with 3GB of dedicated RAM)..

But you'll see maybe 0.3GB/s more when running at 1066MHz vs 900Mhz and not more (I tested it)..

I'll be waiting for you to beat my 525MHz FSB validation though

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12263849*
> For RAM bandwidth use MaxxMeM as it's accurate and more up to date..
> 
> I have told you weeks ago to get rid of extra RAM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted about stability of 1066MHz (use memtest and P95 CUSTOM 4089K to 4089K test for 2h with 3GB of dedicated RAM)..
> 
> But you'll see maybe 0.3GB/s more when running at 1066MHz vs 900Mhz and not more (I tested it)..
> 
> I'll be waiting for you to beat my 525MHz FSB validation though
> 
> CHEERS..


I know, as I've stated earlier, I probably need a Head Shrinker







Seems I'm stuck in some kind of 8GB RAM psychadelic-drain-spinner or something







Can't help it


----------



## turrican9

Also, I have problems accepting that my old Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R overclocks fine up to 450FSB with 8GB RAM and not this P5Q Pro Turbo. It annoys the hell out of me. I will probably be in this 'trying-8GB-RAM-overclocking-in-my-P5Q Pro Turbo' for ever and ever...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I know, as I've stated earlier, I probably need a Head Shrinker







Seems I'm stuck in some kind of 8GB RAM psychadelic-drain-spinner or something







Can't help it










Anything over 4GB RAM for everyday usage/Gaming is useless..

Only for serious Graphic work you need as much RAM as you can have..

Just smash those other two RAM sticks with a sledgehammer and call me in the morning..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Looking good at 1068MHz with 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400. 2.0 volts. Yesterday I did not have this success. Must be the fact that I have changed tRAS from 15 to 18 and tRFC from 52 to 65. I have two sets of these 2x2GB Ballistix mem. They may clock a little different. Even though they are the same. Have not tried much yet. And also, I'm at Performance Level 8. CPU at 4GHz (445FSB x9). FSB







RAM - 5:6. Will try to clock them higher.


----------



## turrican9

Testing them at 1112MHz now. 4:5 divider.


----------



## maxextz

hey turrican9 are you not having problems with a full set of ram sticks?
ive heard it can cause problems and only 2 slots should be used.

another question whats the temps on your cpu like?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hey turrican9 are you not having problems with a full set of ram sticks?
ive heard it can cause problems and only 2 slots should be used.

another question whats the temps on your cpu like?


I have given up overclocking using 8GB in this motherboard. I'm using 2x2GB now. As you can see I'm looking stable at 1068MHz 5-5-5-18 2.0v when using 4GB. Can also manage Performance Level 8 instead of 10 since I'm not running FSB:RAM 1:1.

My temps on [email protected] full load under IBT is around 75 for hottest core. Using TRUE with 120mm fan auto adjusting with load. From 1200 to about 1700rpm.


----------



## turrican9

Here are some MaxxMEM results from 1068MHz


----------



## maxextz

your having lots of fun fine tuning your system looking great well done.


----------



## KingT

@* turrican9
*
Nice man..









Here's my RAM @ 918MHz, 5-5-5-15, PL=10 MaxxMem score..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Here are some temps when running LinX


----------



## turrican9

I was not far away from stability when mem at 1112MHz 5-5-5-18 2.0v. So I guess If I shoot for 450FSB x9 my mem should be stable at 1080MHz using 5:6 divider.


----------



## KingT

Here's my best MaxMeM score with RAM @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15, PL10 (520MHz FSB)..

The score..

Here's my IBT 10 runs temps @ 3.9GHz 1.30625V (BIOS) LLC ON (1.30V LOAD IBT)..

The IBT temps..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

4.05GHz and mem at 1080MHz. PL=8


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12276182*
> Here's my best MaxMeM score with RAM @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15, PL10 (520MHz FSB)..
> 
> The score..
> 
> Here's my IBT 10 runs temps @ 3.9GHz 1.30625V (BIOS) LLC ON (1.30V LOAD IBT)..
> 
> The IBT temps..
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice, KingT


----------



## turrican9

Will probably Disable Load Line Calibration and instead compensate for the vdroop. Not liking the fact that volts are lower on Idle than on full Load. Even though it seems stable. This can be dangerous when using stuff with lighter load than IBT. That would be everything else.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12276340*
> 4.05GHz and mem at 1080MHz. PL=8


You still fall behind my 1040MHz CL5,PL=10 MaxxMeM score







..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12276414*
> Will probably Disable Load Line Calibration and instead compensate for the vdroop. Not liking the fact that volts are lower on Idle than on full Load. Even though it seems stable. This can be dangerous when using stuff with lighter load than IBT. That would be everything else.


Well my 3.9GHz is actually stable in P95 and IBT w/ 1.2875V in BIOS LLC ON (1.28V LOAD)..

But I was getting BSODs in IDLE or low load apps (like gaming etc) so what I did is upped Vcore in BIOS so that I have that 1.28V as my IDLE Vcore for 24/7 usage..

Since I have done that I have never get BSOD again and that was a year ago..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12276531*
> You still fall behind my 1040MHz CL5,PL=10 MaxxMeM score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


Probably because of that high FSB you are running there. For the moment I am operating at stable settings.


----------



## turrican9

Vantage scores...

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2903436


----------



## turrican9

My 3DMark11 score. Everything is as above. *P5988*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/592098


----------



## turrican9

very nice Crysis Warhead results here







Same settings as above...


----------



## turrican9

I used MaxxMEM v1.5 earlier on. Did not know there was a v1.91. So here are my results from v.1.91. Same settings as the last posts...


----------



## turrican9

*Voltazar,*

I looked at your profile. You have One i7 920 system, one QX9650 and one Q6600 system. You have your best graphics setup installed in your socket 775 QX9650 setup







I'm curious, do you find that your overclocked QX9650 system is faster or better than your overclocked i7 920 system, for gaming?


----------



## turrican9

Can probably go 4100MHz + stable with this Q9650 setup. CPU is probably needing a little less v-core when using 4GB VS 8GB RAM. I think I should be able to get this mem stable at around 1100MHz. 1112 was a tad to much.. I still think these [email protected] setups is giving i7's a real challenge...

Will see If I find someone with a i7 setup and a GTX 570 to compare gaming benchmarks...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12276600*
> Vantage scores...
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2903436


For your score to be valid you need to disable Physics, set it to CPU and then run Vantage..









Everything else looks OK,3DMark11,Warhead etc..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Hola!
I've been thinking about upgrading my pc a bit more.. already bought the gtx 570 as i've told earlier..

I thought about going for sandy bridge earlier, but now i don't know about that anymore









If i get a Q9550 or Q9650 around 130 euros, how would it boost my performance in applications and gaming? As a replacement for my 4.1Ghz E8500 that is..

Would it be worth it or should i just hang with this cpu another year and see what's going on with sandy & bulldozer price/performance and save my money for the future..?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12280573*
> Hola!
> I've been thinking about upgrading my pc a bit more.. already bought the gtx 570 as i've told earlier..
> 
> If i get a Q9550 or Q9650 around 130 euros, how would it boost my performance in applications and gaming? As a replacement for my 4.1Ghz E8500 that is..


You would experience a boost in games such as GTA4,CoD BO etc that are really CPU dependent as well by going for Q9550/Q9650 CPU's especially if you OC it to 3.8GHz or more..

Now if you really feel that your E8500 is lagging then sure go for 2nd hand Q9550 E0 stepping or Q9650 (they are all E0 stepping)..

*PancProne* has just upgraded from Q9550 @ 3.8GHz and P5Q Pro TURBO combo to 2600K/Asus P8P67 Evo combo and he has comfirmed that he doesn't see any major FPS boost in games comparing to Q9550 (he has HD6870 @ 1GHz)..

So choose your upgrade path wisely,and iff you really have the cash and you're really up for it then go for SandyBridge,but if not then quick and dirty upgrade would be a Q9550/Q9650 E0 CPU..

I have GTX480 OC'd @ 850/1025 MHz and my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz is really a great match for it..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12280629*
> You would experience a boost in games such as GTA4,CoD BO etc that are really CPU dependent as well by going for Q9550/Q9650 CPU's especially if you OC it to 3.8GHz or more..
> 
> Now if you really feel that your E8500 is lagging then sure go for 2nd hand Q9550 E0 stepping or Q9650 (they are all E0 stepping)..
> 
> *PancProne* has just upgraded from Q9550 @ 3.8GHz and P5Q Pro TURBO combo to 2600K/Asus P8P67 Evo combo and he has comfirmed that he doesn't see any major FPS boost in games comparing to Q9550 (he has HD6870 @ 1GHz)..
> 
> So choose your upgrade path wisely,and iff you really have the cash and you're really up for it then go for SandyBridge,but if not then quick and dirty upgrade would be a Q9550/Q9650 E0 CPU..
> 
> I have GTX480 OC'd @ 850/1025 MHz and my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz is really a great match for it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Well, I guess that C2Q would be enough for me if i find a decent priced deal.
I've been Ebaying for one couple of days now








Are those C1 Stepping quads as crappy overclockers as C0 on E8400/8500?

I think C2Q running around 4Ghz would run fine for another year or two.
Mostly playing fps-games. I'm afraid that my current cpu would be bottlenecking with recent games like dead space 2..

And i really like my P5Q Turbo performance so far and i got waterblocks already installed in it.. for cpu, nb & sb. I'll be removing the sb block because i don't think it needs one.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Well, I guess that C2Q would be enough for me if i find a decent priced deal. 
I've been Ebaying for one couple of days now








Are those C1 Stepping quads as crappy overclockers as C0 on E8400/8500?

I think C2Q running around 4Ghz would run fine for another year or two.
Mostly playing fps-games. I'm afraid that my current cpu would be bottlenecking with recent games like dead space 2..

And i really like my P5Q Turbo performance so far and i got waterblocks already installed in it.. for cpu, nb & sb. I'll be removing the sb block because i don't think it needs one.


Do not get C1 stepping..

E0 stepping if you want to have the best possible OC results..

Q9550 can go up to 3.9GHz on P5Q Pro TURBO (8.5 x 460MHz FSB max in P95 LARGE FFT stable with C2Q)..

Q9650 could go up to 4.1GHz due higher multiplier (x9)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12263515*
> Add me!!! Asus p5q pro turbo


Welcome to aboard Smoblikat!


----------



## bige83

Whats up OCMAN havent been in here for a while i went to i7 950 and MSI Big Bang-XPower by the way if anybody wants to play as a clan on BFBC2 let me kow we are trying to get some guys for team death match as a clan/squad NOT HARDCORE


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bige83*


Whats up OCMAN havent been in here for a while i went to i7 950 and MSI Big Bang-XPower by the way if anybody wants to play as a clan on BFBC2 let me kow we are trying to get some guys for team death match as a clan NOT HARDCORE


Hi bige83, I'm good... I'm glad you've got a new rig!









Wonder if you still have the P5Q PRO Turbo combo around use as secondary?


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi bige83, I'm good... I'm glad you've got a new rig!









Wonder if you still have the P5Q PRO Turbo combo around use as secondary?


going to use it for home entrainment by my 52in. sony tv or a sever it has a 9550


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626795








P5Q FTW!


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626795








P5Q FTW!


Nice!!
Or more like incredible


----------



## bige83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626795








P5q ftw!


nice oc man great


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Do not get C1 stepping..

E0 stepping if you want to have the best possible OC results..

Q9550 can go up to 3.9GHz on P5Q Pro TURBO (8.5 x 460MHz FSB max in P95 LARGE FFT stable with C2Q)..

Q9650 could go up to 4.1GHz due higher multiplier (x9)..

CHEERS..


Aight.C1 is used on early models?
I'll be bidding on 3 different E0 q9550's tonight on ebay








Hope they won't go too high priced for me.

What kind of vid you got on your Q9550? One of those on sale has vid of 1,025v mentioned..

I wonder how my Turbo model would do with a quad


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Aight.C1 is used on early models?
I'll be bidding on 3 different E0 q9550's tonight on ebay








Hope they won't go too high priced for me.

What kind of vid you got on your Q9550? One of those on sale has vid of 1,025v mentioned..

I wonder how my Turbo model would do with a quad










My VID is 1.15V and my Q9550 does:

3.4GHz on stock voltage easy (1.132V LOAD in IBT)..LLC ON

3.5GHz it needs 1.16V in BIOS (1.15V LOAD in IBT)..LLC ON

3.6GHz >> 1.18V in BIOS (1.17V LOAD in IBT)..LLC ON

3.9GHz>> 1.2875V in BIOS ( 1.28V LOAD in IBT)..LLC ON

That's very low 1.025V VID but I doubt it as if you don't disable C1E,SpeedStep in BIOS then CPU downclocks to 6x 333MHz = 2GHz and Vcore also drops so that makes CoreTemp to read lower VID..

So for my 1.15V VID if I don't disable C1E & SpeedStep my VID shows lower than 1.15 (around 1.1V)..

Anyway that low VID Q9550 would've been great so keep an aye on it..

Just so you know LOW VID CPU's generate more heat than HIGH VID but they use less Vcore for the same OC..

Your P5Q Pro TURBO would be able to OC a Q9550 up to 3.9GHz and to be P95 LARGE FFT 6h (or more) stable..(around 460MHz FSB)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


For your score to be valid you need to disable Physics, set it to CPU and then run Vantage..









Everything else looks OK,3DMark11,Warhead etc..

CHEERS..


I know, I know







And I have done that also. What's your Vantage score?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I know, I know







And I have done that also. What's your Vantage score?


Here's my Vantage Performance score @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025 MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Here's my Vantage Performance score @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025 MHz..

CHEERS..


Nice.. Will post mine without PhysX Enabled, later.


----------



## themadme

Hi again,

Been so busy not being able to reply from my previous post

Previously i wrote no the forum :

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadme*


Hi,

Not long ago I had replaced an old motherboard of mine with the P5Q Pro Turbo.

When i start up my computer, windows 7 64 bit, crashes at random points, from the windows 7 start up logo to the login page.

I though perhaps something was wrong with the hard drive and windows 7 not adapting to the new motherboard correctly. So i reinstalled windows 7 and it still continues to randomly freeze. Every time it does, i have no USB power as well, so i was wondering if any one else had the same problem?

Im thinking perhaps its the bios and might need to do a flash on it?

Regards


Thanks for people for replying.

Ocman i have added my system details, yes my ram is compatible with motherboard and i think i have already tried to load factory default settings in the BIOS with no success.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Just a far fetched thought but have you sat your mem timings manual? If not, try these first:

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

_1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO_



turrican9 : i triedwhat you recommend to do with the memory but it was already set like that, i am running out of ideas.









Kind Regards,
Lee


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Here's my Vantage Performance score @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025 MHz..

CHEERS..


just got a snazzy qx9650 today its a c0 revision any tips on oc-ing this thing it says it has a multi of 06>31







omg.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


just got a snazzy qx9650 today its a c0 revision any tips on oc-ing this thing it says it has a multi of 06>31







omg.


I have a friend who has a QX9650 on a Asus X48 board. He says that it is infact faster if you go for the lowest possible Performance Level at 400FSB instead of higher FSB and a higher PL. He could run it at 400FSB x10 at PL=7. He also said he should be able to do this at PL=6 at this FSB speed, and he can do that at lower CPU speeds at 400FSB. But due to some chipset limitation/bug on his motherboard he has to drop it to PL= 7 on 4GHz.

He also pointed me to this article Overclocking Intel's New 45nm QX9650: The Rules Have Changed

Good luck! Nice chip you got there!


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have a friend who has a QX9650 on a Asus X48 board. He says that it is infact faster if you go for the lowest possible Performance Level at 400FSB instead of higher FSB and a higher PL. He could run it at 400FSB x10 at PL=7. He also said he should be able to do this at PL=6 at this FSB speed, and he can do that at lower CPU speeds at 400FSB. But due to some chipset limitation/bug on his motherboard he has to drop it to PL= 7 on 4GHz.

He also pointed me to this article Overclocking Intel's New 45nm QX9650: The Rules Have Changed

Good luck! Nice chip you got there!










sweet thanks for the info.


----------



## turrican9

Back to trying my 8GB Geil Black Dragon kit in my Turbo. From previous attempts I had the impression that they simply work better with the P5Q Pro Turbo when 4x2GB than the Crucial Ballistix 4x2GB do. And what I have found is that these Geil chips do not like 2.0 Volts when using 8GB, like the Ballistix does in this board. So by using 1.9 Volts on these Geil chips they seem to do well at 445FSB x9 and 1:1 now!

And the funny thing is also that my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R just loves my Crucial Ballistix when using 8GB. They can do 1050MHz+ when using 4x2GB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


just got a snazzy qx9650 today its a c0 revision any tips on oc-ing this thing it says it has a multi of 06>31







omg.


There are many OC settings posted on this Club by me for 450MHz FSB for Q9550/Q9650 so you could use them for QX9650 as well..

Your mobo has advanced CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS so you would be able to go even beyond that 450MHz FSB mark easily..

Now QX9650 makes OCing easier but downside of that CPU is lower Tjmax 90C and they usually (both C0 & C1 steppings) require more Vcore,run hotter and OC a bit worse than Q9550 and Q9650 E0 stepping..

QX9650's tend to be a Vcore hungry chips..

But on that board and with a proper cooling 4GHz is guaranteed..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I've been checking out my older posts from christmas times and past that. Looked at what settings I did try when testing my Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit... Turns out I did a few misstakes..

First misstake was this in combination with 1.9 Volts:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11807129

_
DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Strong
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: ENABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: ENABLED_

Later on I did the misstake of only trying 2.0 Volts while trying to relax all other settings:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post11843375

Turns out they hate 2.0 Volts. And by using 1.9 volts with these settings they seem fine at overclocked settings:

_CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 65
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information : All at Auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pullins Disabled
_

Have not pinned down what excact setting caused the most problems yet, but these settings seem fine at 445FSB x9 1:1 ratio. This is using 8GB. Have even turned computer off (Turned off PSU) and booted, to check if stability would stick.

So I was unlucky when trying out combinations with my 8GB Geil Black Dragon Kit. And as I've said, turns out my P5Q Pro Turbo overclocks very nicely with these VS Ballistix 4x2GB...


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

It's not worth the effort man..









Take out two RAM sticks and enjoy your rig's stability and OC ability..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

It's not worth the effort man..









Take out two RAM sticks and enjoy your rig's stability and OC ability..

CHEERS..


It is worth it now. It overclocks the same using 8GB Geil Black Dragon VS 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix. As I've said, P5Q Pro Turbo simply likes my Geil mem better when using 8GB. And as you see in my last post, I've found the culprit with these Geil chips.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It is worth it now. It overclocks the same using 8GB Geil Black Dragon VS 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix. As I've said, P5Q Pro Turbo simply likes my Geil mem better when using 8GB. And as you see in my last post, I've found the culprit with these Geil chips.


Great,let me know when your RAM usage goes over 4GB in everyday usage and gaming and then I will call it worth it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Great,let me know when your RAM usage goes over 4GB in everyday usage and gaming and then I will call it worth it..









CHEERS..


You know how it is... Just will not let it go.

Think I've found the culprit now when using 8GB Geil Black Dragon. Row Refresh Cycle Time. Usually is 52. I had it set to 65 now. But had to increase it further due to some strange freezing problems. Have tried 85 now. Seems fine.

Strangely enough it froze in regular Windows use. When installing a Windows Update, or ecspecially when I ran Windows Performance Assessement. In stability testing all seemed fine. That freezing stopped, once i upped Row Refresh Cycle Time from 65 to 85. Have not tried in between these two values.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You know how it is... Just will not let it go.

Think I've found the culprit now when using 8GB Geil Black Dragon. Row Refresh Cycle Time. Usually is 52. I had it set to 65 now. But had to increase it further due to some strange freezing problems. Have tried 85 now. Seems fine.

Strangely enough it froze in regular Windows use. When installing a Windows Update, or ecspecially when I ran Windows Performance Assessement. In stability testing all seemed fine. That freezing stopped, once i upped Row Refresh Cycle Time from 65 to 85. Have not tried in between these two values.


Like I said...>> Not worth it..

And also performace hit with increased tRFC is not making it look any better..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Like I said...>> Not worth it..

And also performace hit with increased tRFC is not making it look any better..

CHEERS..


It turned out it was not the tRFC making problems. Trying different combinations now. It may even be I have tried them all before. So It could be I'm just banging my head against the wall yet again.

If I'm not successfull for the probably, god know how many times overclocking 8GB RAM on this motherboard, I will be forced to do what you said - Bang two memsticks with a sledgdehammer


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


If I'm not successfull for the probably, god know how many times overclocking 8GB RAM on this motherboard, I will be forced to do what you said - *Bang two memsticks with a sledgdehammer*










Please do it,that would be beautiful..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Please do it,that would be beautiful..









CHEERS..


LOL!









By the way that random freezing is in my experience typical for North Bridge problems. NB not getting enough Volts. It will freeze very often in Windows Performance Assessement. This is a test that loads everything.

Testing at 9x 435FSB now. After I increased NB Volts from 1.26 to 1.32 Volts and mem from 1.9 to 1.94 Volts I have not had one freeze. And I have been testing for a good while now. 9x 445FSB will freeze most times in Windows Performance Index. Tested up to 1.38 volts on NB.

So looks very promising so far at 9x 435FSB.

This same freezing can happen randomly in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R if getting to low NB volts. And it is typical that this does not happen when running normal stability testing appz.


----------



## turrican9

I will test NB = 1.4v + at 9x 445FSB. When the freezing stops I can begin normal stability testing again.

However, 9x 435FSB is in my opinion a 24/7 candidate. Due to the CPU needing 1.29 volts under full load VS 9x 445FSB that needs around 1.34v.


----------



## wumpus

sad news.....fixed my giga EP45 last night by removing an exploded VRM....P5Q will hit the shelf for a while.....

EDIT: BTW anyone trying for 500+ FSB, NB volts are quite important for stability








was pushing 1.6v for 625FSB but 1.45v should be good for air


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


sad news.....fixed my giga EP45 last night by removing an exploded VRM....P5Q will hit the shelf for a while.....


Nooooo.... Pliiiz don't abandon your P5Q! Please don't leeeaave us!!









Just kidding


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nooooo.... Pliiiz don't abandon your P5Q! Please don't leeeaave us!!









Just kidding










hah don't worry. I am going to keep this board for quite a while, its a real champ


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


hah don't worry. I am going to keep this board for quite a while, its a real champ










That sounds good !


----------



## turrican9

Probably ran through Windows Performance Assessement about 10 times at 435FSB x9 and [email protected] Then I got a spontaneous reboot. So upped NB to 1.36 volts. No doubt it needs alot of volts when using 8GB in all slots. Here


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12285865*
> sad news.....fixed my giga EP45 last night by removing an exploded VRM....P5Q will hit the shelf for a while.....
> 
> EDIT: BTW anyone trying for 500+ FSB, NB volts are quite important for stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was pushing 1.6v for 625FSB but 1.45v should be good for air


I have pushed 1.60V NB for 525MHz FSB on my Q9550..

That was max FSB that I could've hit on this combo as further vNB was not giving any more MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

NB is up to 1.4v now. I think this could be the big culprit for 8GB RAM. Have been searching on google. Many people needs even more than this to be stable with 8GB RAM on P45 mobos... I'm willing to go all the way up to 1.5 volts for testing purposes..

If I can not stabilize my 8GB Geil Black Dragon at 9x 435FSB with 1.4v NB or a little more, I will revert back to using 4GB.

This explains all the strange symptoms I've been having when using 8GB with both my mem kits. Only they gave different symptoms. I have never really been focusing on much past 1.3 volts to NB.

Trying Prime95 Large FFTs overnight.


----------



## maxextz

hey turrican9 how are you liking those ssd"s.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12287665*
> hey turrican9 how are you liking those ssd"s.


Liking?







There was life in the past, using harddrives, and there was life after, using SSD's. Life before and life after. I love them







:wubsmiley


----------



## turrican9

My God... 1.4v NB seems to have actually done the trick.. Can't belive I have not tried this before when using 8GB RAM. As I've said, I searched google, and this seems perfectly normal for P45 when using 8GB RAM.

When running Prime95 Large FFT's the highest I have seen on the NB is 51C. This is not bad..


----------



## turrican9

Now that I've learned this I will also test my 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix again. See what they will do when running 1.4v NB


----------



## turrican9

The funny thing is also that all my previous writing in this thread, all that testing, all those hours and days spent, all those erratic symptoms when overclocking with 8GB RAM meant nothing! LOL!









All this, simply because NB needed more Volts! OMG!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


ocman

Have you seen my findings when testing Asus DriveXpert? Here


Yes i did... good to know...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


The funny thing is also that all my previous writing in this thread, all that testing, all those hours and days spent, all those erratic symptoms when overclocking with 8GB RAM meant nothing! LOL!









All this, simply because NB needed more Volts! OMG!










O.M.G..







..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12291989*
> Yes i did... good to know...


Maybe they are more suited for harddrives? I only tested with SSD's. Would like to see some results using harddrives too..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12295033*
> O.M.G..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


This is nothing to make fun of














Besides, I have tried my 4x2GB Ballistix, and they do not respond to 1.4v NB. Only my Geil mem does


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12295053*
> This is nothing to make fun of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I have tried my 4x2GB Ballistix, and they do not respond to 1.4v NB. Only my Geil mem does


Sorry but I gotta







..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12295087*
> Sorry but I gotta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> CHEERS..


My time was not completely wasted since I tested for the most part with those Ballistix


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12291989*
> Yes i did... good to know...


yea but you learnt more about your hardware which many wouldn't bother about and youve posted your reports which some will fine helpful.
so good job and well done.


----------



## maxextz

double post.









tidied up my sig it was a real mess and you lot have them nice and neat.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12295126*
> My time was not completely wasted since I tested for the most part with those Ballistix


Testing a rig is never a waste of time..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

This is yet another bad picture... But shows some of those red leds on my Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit. Fits with Storm Scouts red theme...


----------



## turrican9

Here we go...


----------



## ocman

Hi turrican9, thanks for the pictures and testing reports.

To get better pictures of the rig inside, avoid using flash light (this applies in most cases). Use the light in the room









For the testing reports, it's still good references for others!


----------



## turrican9

I would like to to see the difference in 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark11 when comparing my [email protected] Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R system VS my Q9650 (Clocked at the same frequency or a little lower than the Q9400, to compensate for half the Cache) P5Q Pro Turbo system. Of course, trying my GTX 570 in both rigs. Try to Look at the Differences when comparing P35 VS P45 and PCI-E v1.1 VS PCI-E v2.0.

Been thinking of this for a few days..


----------



## Track

If this thing is still going, I'm currently writing from my P5Q-E, while my P5Q Pro Turbo sits beside me.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


If this thing is still going, I'm currently writing from my P5Q-E, while my P5Q Pro Turbo sits beside me.


Give me your P5Q-E and I give you my P5Q Pro Turbo, and voila! You can run Dual Turbo's!!


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

So that RAM doesn't have any HS on them??

But it has LED's LoL..

Nice rig though..









Here are some pics of my rig..

Mobile phone Quality but still..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

So that RAM doesn't have any HS on them??

But it has LED's LoL..

Nice rig though..









Here are some pics of my rig..

Mobile phone Quality but still..









CHEERS..


This was a cheap 8GB Kit a few years ago. In my opinion heat sinks on RAM only hinders cooling. RAM heatsinsk usually have bad thermal tape connecting the heatsinsk to to the memchips (Can trap heat more than transfer it away), and when using 4 RAM sticks with heat spreaders they get very, very close to each other, further hindering air circulation between them.

Nice rig you got there


----------



## turrican9

KingT, what are your temps in IBT? That Cooler Master Hyper212 looks very capable. I'm guessing at least as good as TRUE.. ?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*In my opinion heat sinks on RAM only hinders cooling*. RAM heatsinsk usually have bad thermal tape connecting the heatsinsk to to the memchips (Can trap heat more than transfer it away), *and when using 4 RAM sticks with heat spreaders they get very, very close to each other, further hindering air circulation between them*.

Nice rig you got there

















You couldn't be more far from the truth..

A quality RAM w/ HS is allways better then the same kit without HS..

On my HyperX HS does a great job..these sticks come with lifetime warranty and they are rated @ 2.3V (max. recommended voltage)..

I would put my soul on it if they were running w/o HS they would get fried very quickly at 2.3V..
And they wouldn't also be so rock solid stable at 1150MHz 2.25V (tested them on Gigabyte EP45 Extreme and UD3P)..

I have fried 2 x 1 GB of Kingston 667MHz DDR2 without HS at only 2.0V..

They would also get very hot at even standard 1.8V (you could burn your fingers on full load usage)..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT, what are your temps in IBT? That Cooler Master Hyper212 looks very capable. I'm guessing at least as good as TRUE.. ?


My IBT temps are 70C on hottest core @ 3.9GHz and 1.30V (IBT LOAD)..

But this is CM Hyper 212 rev.1 with solid copper base (not HDT) and also modded with side panels so the cooler traps all the air from the fan and pushes it across the aluminum fins..

Also the base is lapped..

*EDIT:*

Here are my IBT 10 runs temps @ 3.9GHz 1.30625V (BIOS) LLC ON (1.30V LOAD IBT)..

The IBT temps..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12295748*
> You couldn't be more far from the truth..
> 
> A quality RAM w/ HS is allways better then the same kit without HS..
> 
> On my HyperX HS does a great job..these sticks come with lifetime warranty and they are rated @ 2.3V (max. recommended voltage)..
> 
> I would put my soul on it if they were running w/o HS they would get fried very quickly at 2.3V..
> And they wouldn't also be so rock solid stable at 1150MHz 2.25V (tested them on Gigabyte EP45 Extreme and UD3P)..
> 
> I have fried 2 x 1 GB of Kingston 667MHz DDR2 without HS at only 2.0V..
> 
> They would also get very hot at even standard 1.8V (you could burn your fingers on full load usage)..


My Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit, without heatspreaders is pretty cool to the touch, while my 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix (With heatspreaders) are very warm/burning at touch.


----------



## turrican9

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/264940-12-asus-deluxe-freezing

_Well, I have the P5Q Turbo running perfectly stable with 2GB x 2 plus 1GB x 2 (6GB total) G.Skill PC28500. I have 4 x 2 GB PC28500 installed originally and the system was perfectly stable. I have the latest BIOS and chipset drivers. Also, the RAM' s speed, timings and voltage are manually set to G. Skill's specifications. *I bumped the NB voltage to 1.45-1.5v.* The memory controller is located on the NB. Other than making all the adjustments mentioned, it is possible the board you have is defective. Possibly contact Crucial online chat and see what they suggest._

So it looks like I should try even higher if overclocking higher with 8GB RAM.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12296351*
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/264940-12-asus-deluxe-freezing
> 
> _Well, I have the P5Q Turbo running perfectly stable with 2GB x 2 plus 1GB x 2 (6GB total) G.Skill PC28500. I have 4 x 2 GB PC28500 installed originally and the system was perfectly stable. I have the latest BIOS and chipset drivers. Also, the RAM' s speed, timings and voltage are manually set to G. Skill's specifications. *I bumped the NB voltage to 1.45-1.5v.* The memory controller is located on the NB. Other than making all the adjustments mentioned, it is possible the board you have is defective. Possibly contact Crucial online chat and see what they suggest._
> 
> So it looks like I should try even higher if overclocking higher with 8GB RAM.


I wouldn't go over 1.45V vNB for 24/7 usage on P45 chipset..

P45 chipset has default voltage of 1.1V so that would be +0.35V..

And keep your NB temps under 50C (55C absolute max) for 24/7 usage for the best stability and safety..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12296410*
> I wouldn't go over 1.45V vNB for 24/7 usage on P45 chipset..
> 
> P45 chipset has default voltage of 1.1V so that would be +0.35V..
> 
> And keep your NB temps under 50C (55C max) for 24/7 usage for the best stability and safety..
> 
> CHEERS..


1.1 volts for 45nm CPU and 1.2 volts for 65nm CPU's.

Max NB temp when running Prim95 Large FFT's at 1.4v NB was 53C. It froze after several hours. Turned out I had to tune FSB Volts. Had it at 1.26v and GTL at auto. I'm at 1.28v x0.63GTL now. Seems fine. FSB volts also need to be a tad higher when oc'ing with 8GB RAM.


----------



## turrican9

_CPU Termination: aka FSB voltage, keeps your system stable at higher FSB speeds. Higher FSB=higher FSB term
Quote:
Originally Posted by CL3P20
yeah... my 'rule of thumb' for FSB is as follows

65nm = 1.3v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more
ie- 450FSB = ~1.4-1.45v FSB

45nm = 1.2v for 333 and +.1 for every 75-100 FSB more

This is not a rule, but a general guideline._

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/415077-gigabyte-ep45-ud3-series-owners-guide.html


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12296433*
> 1.1 volts for 45nm CPU and 1.2 volts for 65nm CPU's.


That is FSB voltage 1.1V for 45nm and 1.2V for 65nm CPU's..

That has nothing to do with chipset NB voltage..

P45 has 1.1V default vNB regardless on CPU used..

My Q96550 is stable at:

425MHz FSB with vFSB= 1.20V and 0.63x GTL.. (vNB= 1.20V)

453MHz FSB with vFSB=1.26V and 0.65x GTL.. (vNB= 1.26V)

459MHz FSB with vFSB= 1.30V 0.63x GTL (vNB = 1.30V but also stable at 1.26V NB)

But due lack of more precise CPU GTL voltage options I had to bump my vFSB to 1.30V and CPU GTL to 0.63x to be stable at 459MHz FSB (P95 LARGE FFT 12h+ stable)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12296481*
> That is FSB voltage 1.1V for 45nm and 1.2V for 65nm CPU's..
> 
> That has nothing to do with chipset NB voltage..
> 
> P45 has 1.1V default vNB regardless on CPU used..
> 
> CHEERS..


My bios says it is 1.1 for 45nm and 1.2 for 65nm. NB volts.


----------



## turrican9

LOL!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12296493*
> My bios says it is 1.1 for 45nm and 1.2 for 65nm. NB volts.


Still it has nothing to do with it..

My P5Q Pro was ROCK SOLID @ 533MHz FSB with GOLDEN E6750 G0 and 7x multiplier..

vNB=1.32V,

vFSB= 1.36V

CPU GTL= 0.65x

vPLL= 1.60V

Vcore= 1.2875V

In my bios it only says such thing for vFSB voltage..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12296655*
> Still it has nothing to do with it..
> 
> My P5Q Pro was ROCK SOLID @ 533MHz FSB with GOLDEN E6750 G0 and 7x multiplier..
> 
> vNB=1.32V,
> 
> vFSB= 1.36V
> 
> CPU GTL= 0.65x
> 
> vPLL= 1.60V
> 
> Vcore= 1.2875V
> 
> In my bios it only says such thing for vFSB voltage..
> 
> CHEERS..


I will re-check my bios after stability testing.


----------



## maxextz

that looks a joke of a mb









id be better with this one and probably get more joy from it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12297614*
> that looks a joke of a mb
> id be better with this one and probably get more joy from it.


Not really..

*DFI LANparty DK P45 T2RS Plus* holds 2nd place in FSB OCing on HWBot CLICK HERE..

And that *DFI LANparty UT EP45 T2RS* model is not a joke either as it has 640MHz FSB under it's belt..CLICK HERE..

Sadly but P5Q mobos can't get past them..(P5Q Deluxe also tops out at 640MHz FSB)..









CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12298085*
> Not really..
> 
> *DFI LANparty DK P45 T2RS Plus* holds 2nd place in FSB OCing on HWBot CLICK HERE..
> 
> And that *DFI LANparty UT EP45 T2RS* model is not a joke either as it has 640MHz FSB under it's belt..CLICK HERE..
> 
> Sadly but P5Q mobos can't get past them..(P5Q Deluxe also tops out at 640MHz FSB)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


i am talking about its looks if you had that in a case with a window id cover it with newspaper.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12298957*
> i am talking about its looks if you had that in a case with a window id cover it with newspaper.


I would love to have that mobo..

It's a matter of a personal preference..

To me it looks better than this brown PCB P5Q Pro..

I would probably paint black those heatsinks though..

And it OC's better too..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I just laughed when I saw that external heatpipe overkill-thing. Can't be very effective. Just one heatpipe to connect this 'thing' to motherboards cooling. It looks ridiculous


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12299057*
> I just laughed when I saw that external heatpipe overkill-thing. Can't be very effective. Just one heatpipe to connect this 'thing' to motherboards cooling. It looks ridiculous


It is removable (optional)..









Those mobos are real OC champions..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Well, I have reverted back to 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix again. Had to lower that 9x 435FSB overclock when using 8GB RAM, due to some strange windows-first-time-bootup thing when PSU had been powered off. I didn't bother to test lower overclocks.

Testing 9x [email protected] now. Running Prime95 Large FFTs


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12299077*
> It is removable (optional)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those mobos are real OC champions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


If you could not remove that thing I see at least two huge problems... Packaging? The box would be huge!! Installing motherboard in the case?? push that 'thing' through the I/O Shield hole??!







LOL!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12299105*
> Well, I have reverted back to 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix again. Had to lower that 9x 435FSB overclock when using 8GB RAM, due to some strange windows-first-time-bootup thing when PSU had been powered off. I didn't bother to test lower overclocks.
> 
> Testing 9x [email protected] now. Running Prime95 Large FFTs


Good Luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12282458*
> just got a snazzy qx9650 today its a c0 revision any tips on oc-ing this thing it says it has a multi of 06>31 omg.


I'm running a Q9650 on the Pro Turbo & I used KingT's settings. I was able to get the FSB up to 450 with the Vcore at 1.296v. The performance level is at 10 also. My temps run in the mid 40's under normal usage.


----------



## turrican9

I gave away 2x2GB Geil and 2x2GB Ballistix to my mental hospital. They will keep them, so I don't fall in that never-give-up-8GB RAM-overclocking-psycho-thing again!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12299229*
> I'm running a Q9650 on the Pro Turbo & I used KingT's settings. I was able to get the FSB up to 450 with the Vcore at 1.296v. The performance level is at 10 also. My temps run in the mid 40's under normal usage.


9x 450FSB? IBT stable at only 1.296 full load volts?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12299270*
> I gave away 2x2GB Geil and 2x2GB Ballistix to my mental hospital. They will keep them, so I don't fall in that never-give-up-8GB RAM-overclocking-psycho-thing again!


Once a junkie - allways a junkie..









You'll come back to it first chance you get..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12299298*
> Once a junkie - allways a junkie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll come back to it first chance you get..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..










To be honest, I have nothing more to try! Only thing is that when time goes, I may have forgotten the things I've tried, and try them again.

Therefore you must be here to talk me from it. Or else I am the one going to mental hostpital









Seriously, I look forward to actually begin using my computer now. Benchmarking and gaming. Most of my posts here is done on my secondary Gigabyte GA-P35 [email protected] computer. Other computer have just been used for stability testing and experimenting for a long time now.


----------



## turrican9

I found this in a Norwegian netshop. Open Box. Demo board. Missing the extra stuff. But only 765,- Norwegian Krones. That would be 97 Euro. Not bad? I'm sure ut overclocks better than P5Q Pro Turbo. It has two GTL settings to.

Only drawback is 6-phase VS 8-Phase power on P5Q Pro.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12299291*
> 9x 450FSB? IBT stable at only 1.296 full load volts?


It's been stable & this way for awhile now. I remember you said something back when I got it working at that voltage originally because you said yours was taking 1.4v.

I had posted the validation originally before I got it to run at 4.5


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12299576*
> It's been stable & this way for awhile now. I remember you said something back when I got it working at that voltage originally because you said yours was taking 1.4v.
> 
> I had posted the validation originally before I got it to run at 4.5


Mine seems to need about 1.34 full load volts at 4.05GHz. I'm testing with 2x2GB RAM now. So will see if I can lower it a bit.


----------



## Taz_Man

I had a problem with my Overclock Settings on my video card though when I was trying to run 3DMark so it looks like I need to find new settings for my GTX 465.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadme*


Hi again,

Been so busy not being able to reply from my previous post

Thanks for people for replying.

Ocman i have added my system details, yes my ram is compatible with motherboard and i think i have already tried to load factory default settings in the BIOS with no success.

turrican9 : i triedwhat you recommend to do with the memory but it was already set like that, i am running out of ideas.









Kind Regards,
Lee


Hi themadme,

Have you check to make sure that all the cables are firmly connected at both ends, and all the jumpers are at their default position and boot?

If no good, make sure you install an anti-virus program or internet security software firewall and perform a scan.

If still no good, you can try doing a clean install of Windows to see if it will fix the problems you have. Remember to backup your docs and files.

Alternatively, there will be a chance that your HDD is about to fail. Check for health with "HDD Health" or programs like that.

As for RAMs, make sure you them configured to run with the timings suggested by the manufacture if by default (AUTO) the timings are different.

If all the above is no good... you may try to bring the mobo back to the reseller to get it replaced.









Hope these help!









*P.S. This is my 800th post! Yeah!*


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Track*


If this thing is still going, I'm currently writing from my P5Q-E, while my P5Q Pro Turbo sits beside me.


Hi and Welcome aboard Track!!!









So do you prefer using the P5Q PRO Turbo or the P5Q-E?

Please feel free to post here and check out the 1st page for related info, mods, tips, and overclocking guides!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## turrican9

deleted


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

4.05GHz 9x 450FSB testing. RAM is at 1:1

In Prim95 Large FFTs one of my cores failed after 4 hours +, the other 3 cores went on ok for over 15 hours, until I stopped them.

My FSB volts was at 1.28v and GTL at 0.63. NB was 1.26v

So I have tried to up FSB volts to 1.30 x 0.63. Was this likely the cause of the error? Or maybe NB needs a little bit more?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12307132*
> KingT,
> 
> 4.05GHz 9x 450FSB testing. RAM is at 1:1
> 
> In Prim95 Large FFTs one of my cores failed after 4 hours +, the other 3 cores went on ok for over 15 hours, until I stopped them.
> 
> My FSB volts was at 1.28v and GTL at 0.63. NB was 1.26v
> 
> So I have tried to up FSB volts to 1.30 x 0.63. Was this likely the cause of the error? Or maybe NB needs a little bit more?


I don't think that vNB coused it but *just to be sure set vNB= 1.30V*..

Now it's all about right vFSB and GTL combination..

I would recommend:

vFSB= 1.26V and 0.65x GTL (I'm P95 LARGE FFT 12h+ stable at 453MHz FSB with those)

vFSB= 1.30V and 0.63x GTL (I'm P95 LARGE FFT 12h+ stable at 459MHz FSB with those)

Play with vFSB and GTL settings until you hit a sweetspot..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

My 3DMark Vantage score, CPU used for PhysX: *P20589*

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2908283

I can do better then this. This is at CPU: 3825MHz and my 24/7 clocks for my GTX 570. And it was only one run. Anyway, shows where I'm at.


----------



## KingT

Looking nice there..









Now I wonder how did your system managed to score better than my @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025 MHz??









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Looking nice there..









Now I wonder hoy did your system managed to score better than my @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025 MHz??









CHEERS..


I know from reading around reviews and stuff that GTX 470/480 score pretty low in 3DMark Vantage when compared to GTX 570/580.

However, in other benchmarks, like games and 3DMark11 the differences is more logical.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I know from reading around reviews and stuff that GTX 470/480 score pretty low in 3DMark Vantage when compared to GTX 570/580.

However, in other benchmarks, like games and 3DMark11 the differences is more logical.


OK man..

Now what about P95 testing?

Any updates there??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


OK man..

Now what about P95 testing?

Any updates there??

CHEERS..


Will have to come back to that. Testing some other stuff right now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Will have to come back to that. Testing some other stuff right now.


I'm done with testing for now and now I'm just gaming..









Just played Crysis and the last level on the Plane carrier (against the boss)and I was getting high 50's @ 1280 x 1024, Very high (Motion Blur disabled) VSync ON + my custom Candy eye mod with improved texturestreaming and distance ratio, 16Qx AA >>smooth as butter..

I managed to find a culprit to my bad Crysis gaming experience and I have found out that Crysis 64bit runs much worse than Crysis 32 bit (both DX 10) and that 32bit loads GPU more (higher usage)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I'm done with testing for now and now I'm just gaming..









Just played Crysis and the last level on the Plane carrier (against the boss)and I was getting high 50's @ 1280 x 1024, Very high (Motion Blur disabled) VSync ON + my custom Candy eye mod with improved texturestreaming and distance ratio, 16Qx AA >>smooth as butter..

I managed to find a culprit to my bad Crysis gaming experience and I have found out that Crysis 64bit runs much worse than Crysis 32 bit (both DX 10) and that 32bit loads GPU more (higher usage)..

CHEERS..


Seriously, your next upgrade should be a bigger screen







That graphics card can handle Crysis at 1920x1200, enthusiast and 4xAA


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Seriously, your next upgrade should be a bigger screen







That graphics card can handle Crysis at 1920x1200, enthusiast and 4xAA










Yeah I think so too..









But not really rushing..









Now on those settings and almost 60FPS avg in Crysis game I get only 70% GPU AVG usage due FPS being locked to 60 max..

In Warhead I get 62FPS avg and 70FPS avg w/ Vsync OFF..(also with my mod included on top of Enthusiast) but GPU usage hits high 90"s% all the time..

It seems that Warhead is more optimised for Quads and probably better coded too..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Yeah! One of the Norwegian webshops had one Asus Rampage Formula X48 Demo/Open package ! At only 79 Euros! 103 Euros included shipping! Ordered it a hurry!

Yeah! What a price!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah! One of the Norwegian webshops had one Asus Rampage Formula X48 Demo/Open package ! At only 79 Euros! 103 Euros included shipping! Ordered it a hurry!

Yeah! What a price!


You'll change your mind again like you have for P5Q Deluxe mobo..









Those are great mobos but overkill for everyday usage..(Benching LN2/DICE ONLY..







)..

You could get 4.5GHz on that mobo with right RAM/OC skillz and a bit of luck (nice OC friendly NB)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

It says that only the motherboard is included. It may be missing that pci-e 1x sound card module though.. I have a Audigy 2 laying around anyway...


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, I changed my mind... If I got that motherboard I would have been killing myself. Would have been tweaking day and night. It is bad enough as it is









Besides, if that Soundcard module was not included I would have to use my old Audigy 2. I'm using Analog Creative Soundworks 5.1 speakers from y2k.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, I changed my mind... If I got that motherboard I would have been killing myself. Would have been tweaking day and night. It is bad enough as it is









Besides, if that Soundcard module was not included I would have to use my old Audigy 2. I'm using Analog Creative Soundworks 5.1 speakers from y2k.


Just like I thought you would..









What,who needs a sound card??

Realtek FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

As you can see in Guru3D's GTX 570 review, GTX 480 and GTX 570 are neck and neck in most of the games. And in 3DMark11 they are almost identical. However, in 3DMark Vantage the GTX 480 scores a deal lower VS GTX 570


----------



## turrican9

My score got a beating by that overclocked i7 their using at Guru3D. My score P20589 VS Guru3D's score: P21931. And their GTX 570 is not overclocked. Mine is 850/2000


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

As you can see in Guru3D's GTX 570 review, GTX 480 and GTX 570 are neck and neck in most of the games. And in 3DMark11 they are almost identical. However, in 3DMark Vantage the GTX 480 scores a deal lower VS GTX 570


Yup there it is..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


My score got a beating by that overclocked i7 their using at Guru3D. My score P20589 VS Guru3D's score: P21931. And their GTX 570 is not overclocked. Mine is 850/2000


That Ci7 is killing C2Q in physics test no dubt..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yup there it is..

That Ci7 is killing C2Q in physics test no dubt..

CHEERS..


Remember that the difference you see in that 3DMark Vantage GTX 480 VS GTX 570 score at Guru3D only adds up to about 20 VS 22FPS difference.

It looks much because there are big numbers.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Remember that the difference you see in that 3DMark Vantage GTX 480 VS GTX 570 score at Guru3D only adds up to about 20 VS 22FPS difference.

It looks much because there are big numbers.


That's what they are : just numbers..









Of course for benching it's allways better to have the latest gen hardware as you'll get better scores..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


That's what they are : just numbers..









Of course for benching it's allways better to have the latest gen hardware as you'll get better scores..

CHEERS..


3DMark Vantage in Performance mode reflects the CPU/memory system better than 3DMark11. 3DMark11 is more videocard limited at the Performance Preset than 3DMark Vantage. But, hey... that's how I play my games. I crank up all details at 1920x1200. So there the difference between my system and a i7 system will be very small.

3DMark11 scores reflect that.


----------



## turrican9

And by the way, my 3DMark Vantage score VS Guru3D's GTX 570 3DMark Vantage score only adds up to about 20.5FPS VS 22FPS. I wouldn't call that a great difference


----------



## wumpus

bad news gents.....EP45 is tearing up the FSB on air like no other....may abandon the Asus if it really shines.....

It matched my FSB on the Asus w/ DICE on AIR!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675

still keeping the P5Q though, need it for SLI....









PM me if you really want it though....


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12314484*
> And by the way, my 3DMark Vantage score VS Guru3D's GTX 570 3DMark Vantage score only adds up to about 20.5FPS VS 22FPS. I wouldn't call that a great difference


No not at all..

And drivers ver. are probably different and they have probably ran a clean OC install as well..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12314513*
> bad news gents.....EP45 is tearing up the FSB on air like no other....may abandon the Asus if it really shines.....
> 
> It matched my FSB on the Asus w/ DICE on AIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641675
> 
> still keeping the P5Q though, need it for SLI....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you really want it though....


Great results! Personally I don't really care much for those max FSB overclocks. I care more about my max 24/7 stable overclocks.

My P5Q Pro Turbo max out at about 460FSB Prime95 Large FFT stable for my Q9650. This would bring my CPU up to 4100MHz +. It is barely in reach with my aircooling with full stability. So I don't really need a motherboard that can handle greater FSB. I keep my CPU at 3.8 - 3.9GHz range for 24/7 anyway.

I've almost bought new motherboards a couple of times, but have changed my mind everytime. Due to the above mentioned...


----------



## Prescott-King

I'm running a P5Q Pro Turbo board.....


----------



## koooowweeee

need a little help guys

ive got my e8400 at 3.9 fine with 2 sticks of ram 5-5-5-15 @2.1v (rated 4-4-4-12 @2.1v)

when i put all 4 sticks in i get an error

what should i do

thanks


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;12331831*
> need a little help guys
> 
> ive got my e8400 at 3.9 fine with 2 sticks of ram 5-5-5-15 @2.1v (rated 4-4-4-12 @2.1v)
> 
> when i put all 4 sticks in i get an error
> 
> what should i do
> 
> thanks


This board is **** when overclocking with 4x2GBsticks. I have tried everything with two different sets of 8GB RAM the last months.

Believe me, it is not worth it, as I've said I've tried every possible setting. You could try raising NB Voltage to 1.36 or up to 1.4v and relax timings. You may be luckier than I was.

Good Luck!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12333789*
> This board is **** when overclocking with 4x2GBsticks. I have tried everything with two different sets of 8GB RAM the last months.
> 
> Believe me, it is not worth it, as I've said I've tried every possible setting. You could try raising NB Voltage to 1.36 or up to 1.4v and relax timings. You may be luckier than I was.
> 
> Good Luck!


What board??









He doesn't have any mobo listed in his sigrig..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12333836*
> What board??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have any mobo listed in his sigrig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Ahh... I see that now. Looked at the post over his post, most likely.

Well then, Assuming he has the P5Q Pro or Turbo


----------



## maxextz

full mem slots is a problem on a p45.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12335022*
> full mem slots is a problem on a p45.


Is this a problem with P45 in general? Because my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R overclocks very good with 8GB (4x2GB).

So P35 are better when overclocking, in general with all 4 slots occupied VS P45?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12335022*
> full mem slots is a problem on a p45.


Not on my P5Q Pro..

I have ran together 2x2GB of this HyperX 1066MHz and 2x1GB of 800MHz Apacer and never had any issues..

Even OC was the same (perfectly stable, error free @ this 3.9GHz, RAM @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15, PL=10)..

It depends on motherboard and RAM type itself..

CHEERS..


----------



## levontraut

i have run 4 X 2 gig (8 gig total) and 2 x 2 gig (4 gig total) and never had problems.

the kit or kits i had in was the ocz gold 1066. i do not know the timmings of it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Not on my P5Q Pro..

I have ran together 2x2GB of this HyperX 1066MHz and 2x1GB of 800MHz Apacer and never had any issues..

Even OC was the same (perfectly stable, error free @ this 3.9GHz, RAM @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15, PL=10)..

It depends on motherboard and RAM type itself..

CHEERS..


Lesser strain on the chipset because you used 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB. My Gigabyte board also overclocked better with 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB. However, it cloks perfectly fine with 4x2GB. Not a big difference VS 2x2GB and 2x1GB.

P5Q Pro/Turbo has huge issues overclocking 4x2GB. Some even have problems at stock speeds. Do a search on Google and you'll see. You will also see people who did not have issues with 2x2GB and 2x1GB, but when they upgraded to 4x2GB the problems started.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lesser strain on the chipset because you used 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB. My Gigabyte board also overclocked better with 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB. However, it cloks perfectly fine with 4x2GB. Not a big difference VS 2x2GB and 2x1GB.

P5Q Pro/Turbo has huge issues overclocking 4x2GB. Some even have problems at stock speeds. Do a search on Google and you'll see. You will also see people who did not have issues with 2x2GB and 2x1GB, but when they upgraded to 4x2GB the problems started.


Man don't compare a Gigabyte P35 mobo to Asus P45 as they are world apart..

Now All DIMM's populated = 4 RAM sticks pluged into a motherboard..

There's no difference between 6GB and 8GB in system as they both use all RAM slots..

I have seen people having issues with 4x1GB combos but when they turned to 2x2GB problems were gone..

It has everything to do with particular motherboard (quality of NB chip) and type of RAM used..

*PanicProne *was using 8GB of RAM on his P5Q Pro (two different kits 2x2GB HyperX 1066 and 2x2GB GSkill 1066) and he didn't have any issues whatsoever..

His mobo OC'd the same with 4GB and 8GB..

But also he ran his HyperX 1066MHz at rated speed and I never managed to do it even we had the IDENTICAL setup (Q9550 E0,P5Q Pro,HyperX 1066 2x2GB RAM)..

So it all goes down to the particular motherboard (NB) and the RAM itself..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I'm actually considering ordering 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 CL4 and run them toghether with 2x2GB Ballistix PC6400 CL4. I know my overclocking would be perfectly fine with that setup.

That will cost me about 49 Euro. And will give me a 6GB RAM setup with full Dual Channel that overclocks very well.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Man don't compare a Gigabyte P35 mobo to Asus P45 as they are world apart..

Now All DIMM's populated = 4 RAM sticks pluged into a motherboard..

There's no difference between 6GB and 8GB in system as they both use all RAM slots..

I have seen people having issues with 4x1GB combos but when they turned to 2x2GB problems were gone..

It has everything to do with particular motherboard (quality of NB chip) and type of RAM used..

*PanicProne *was using 8GB of RAM on his P5Q Pro (two different kits 2x2GB HyperX 1066 and 2x2GB GSkill 1066) and he didn't have any issues whatsoever..

His mobo OC'd the same with 4GB and 8GB..

But also he ran his HyperX 1066MHz at rated speed and I never managed to do it even we had the IDENTICAL setup (Q9550 E0,P5Q Pro,HyperX 1066 2x2GB RAM)..

So it all goes down to the particular motherboard (NB) and the RAM itself..

CHEERS..


There is a difference overclocking 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB. Even if all slots are occupied. And I will prove it. Will order those chips.


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

And as I've said, do a search on Google. You will fin people that upgraded from 2x2GB VS 2x1GB to 4x2GB, same brand. Then their problems started. So quit being stubborn.

Of course, some 4x2GB brands could do well in these boards. But for all the brands that are having problems, there is a huge difference going from 4x2GB to 2x2GB and 2x1GB.

This is a fact.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*PanicProne was using 8GB of RAM on his P5Q Pro (two different kits 2x2GB HyperX 1066 and 2x2GB GSkill 1066) and he didn't have any issues whatsoever..

His mobo OC'd the same with 4GB and 8GB..*

But also he ran his HyperX 1066MHz at rated speed and I never managed to do it even we had the IDENTICAL setup (Q9550 E0,P5Q Pro,HyperX 1066 2x2GB RAM)..

So it all goes down to the particular motherboard (NB) and the RAM itself..

CHEERS..


Read this part once more..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Read this part once more..









CHEERS..


He has been lucky with the brands. They work well, so what? That was not my point.

My proof that 2x2GB and 2x1GB will overclock better than 4x2GB you will have when my RAM arrives.

It will be 2x2GB and 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 VS 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC 6400. First setup will overclock great.

And you say you can't compare P35 VS P45? Bull****, P35 is not that different. And it shows the same symptoms, 2x2GB and 2x1GB is easier to overclock than 4x2GB.

And of course, it may be that another brand of 4x2GB would have clocked better on my board. This was not the point. My two 8GB sets are not working well on this board, when overclocking. And they are on the QVL. Listed as ok in all slots.

And yes, the P5Q Pro/Turbo have issues with 4x2GB RAM. Do a search on google. But as I've said, some brands may work better then others. But there is no doubt these boards have trouble with 4x2GB in general.

End of story. You will get your proof soon enough.


----------



## maxextz

ive only ever been interested in asus boards but most oc cases filling the 4 slots seems to cause strange problems,normally upping the nb volts solves it but its still something not right.
and we need stability.....right.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


He has been lucky with the brands. They work well, so what? That was not my point.

My proof that 2x2GB and 2x1GB will overclock better than 4x2GB you will have when my RAM arrives.

It will be 2x2GB and 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 VS 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC 6400. First setup will overclock great.

And you say you can't compare P35 VS P45? Bull****, P35 is not that different. And it shows the same symptoms, 2x2GB and 2x1GB is easier to overclock than 4x2GB.

And of course, it may be that another brand of 4x2GB would have clocked better on my board. This was not the point. My two 8GB sets are not working well on this board, when overclocking. And they are on the QVL. Listed as ok in all slots.

And yes, the P5Q Pro/Turbo have issues with 4x2GB RAM. Do a search on google. But as I've said, some brands may work better then others. But there is no doubt these boards have trouble with 4x2GB in general.

End of story. You will get your proof soon enough.


If there are RAM kits that work the same either in 2x2GB or 4x2GB on a P5Q Pro Turbo for example then there's no problem with a board if it doesn't work with your 4x2GB RAM kit..

It's just a compatibility issue..

And If PanicProne for example managed to get the same OC with both 4GB an 8GB of system memeory then where's the problem??

Yes people had problems but if you consider a number of sold P5Q series mobos and possible number of happy users who have been runnig 8GB setups then that number of frustrated users is negligible..

If P45 had such rate of faliure with 8GB RAM then I'm sure there would've been a recall of P45 mobos just like P67 had..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

I was not saying P45's in general have problems with 4x2GB RAM. I say the P5Q Pro/Turbo has it when compared to many other P45 boards. Do a search and you will see.

Neither I was saying that some brands or mixed brands of 4x2GB could infact overclock well in these boards. My point was that in general P5Q Pro/Turbo is notorious for not overclocking well with 4x2GB mem. Even QVL mem. They are also known for having problems with 4x2GB at stock levels.

My other point is that 2x2GB and 2x1GB vs 4x2GB, same brand the 6GB-4 slots config will overclock just as well or almost as good as 2x2GB, whereas the 4x2GB will overclock real bad in these motherboards. And again, some brands with 4x2GB may overclock well. This statement I will prove when I get those memsticks.

My two 8GB kits, which are on the QVL will not overclock well at all on this board. But if I run them in a 3x2GB setup they will clock very well.

You cannot compare 4x1GB and 2x2 + 2x1GB with 4x2GB. Even if all slots are filled. 4x1GB and 2x2 + 2x1GB in general tend to overclock better than 4x2GB in most motherboards. I've tried all of these configs in several motherboards.

The difference from many other motherboards when compared to the P5Q Pro/Turbo is that P5Q Pro's overclock with 4x2GB tends to get crippled severely, while many other motherboards only get a slightly lower overclock.

As I've said, I will prove my statement. You stated that 2x2GB + 2x1GB stresses just as much as 4x2GB. This is not true. Not by a long shot. Do a search on Google. Or try it yourself.


----------



## KingT

What's an exact product's name,manufacturer & model no. of your RAM kit?

Are those sticks on the pics of your rig (without HS)??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Over to other subjects. I'm testing 4050MHz again with 2x2GB. Last time I did it, where one core failed at 4 hours + I was running RAM on 1080MHz. This was most probably the cause of it.

Running RAM at 900 1:1 now. Only using 1.26v for NB and 1.24vFSB x0.63GTL. Looks good so far...

When I get my two 2x1GB Ballistix, I will throw them in also. Pretty sure I can use same overclock.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12336114*
> What's an exact product's name,manufacturer & model no. of your RAM kit?
> 
> Are those sticks on the pics of your rig (without HS)??
> 
> CHEERS..


Using the Ballistix with heat spreader now. BL25664AA80A.16FE5 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v.

That picture showed mye Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit. Which are also on the QVL


----------



## donrapello

hehehe.. you guys have been fighting with this memory battle for 2 months or something


----------



## turrican9

Also, when overclocking with my Geil Black Dragon 8GB and 4x2GB Crucial Ballistix, they seemed fine at 3.825GHz mem at 850. However, when I powered down my system and let it cool down, started system and booted Windows, Prime95 Large FFTs would give me an error after a few seconds. If I then used TurboV to change RAM volts NB volts or whatever, up or down, system was fine again, and could go through every stability test for hours....

If I powered down again, started system, booted Windows... same thing would happen again. It only happens when using 4x2GB. But not at stock speeds.

Read something interesting in a Norwegian forum. A guy with a P5Q Deluxe and 8GB RAM had to 'warm' up his computer after a powerdown. Or else his 8GB RAM config would not be stable. He had to enter bios after powering up and let it warm up before he could enter Windows.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12336241*
> hehehe.. You guys have been fighting with this memory battle for 2 months or something :d


lol! :d


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12336162*
> Using the Ballistix with heat spreader now. BL25664AA80A.16FE5 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v.
> 
> That picture showed mye Geil Black Dragon 8GB Kit. Which are also on the QVL


Does it work well on stock 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0V?

If it does then I don't see any problem..(neither would Asus or Crucial)..

There's only guarantie on QVL that they'll work on that exact freq and latencies..

No overclockong included in QVL warranty on any product..

A great number of those reports across the net of 8GB sysytem memory issues involve failing running the system with 8GB RAM at STOCK settings..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

So my final solution will be to run a 2x2GB + 2x1GB = 6GB Crucial Ballistix. This will give me piece of mind and same overclock as 2x2GB. If not for this solution I would probably have battled and come back to that 8GB RAM testing for the rest of my life. And in the end, It would have destroyed me and sent me straight to a nuthouse.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12336326*
> Does it work well on stock 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.0V?
> 
> If it does then I don't see any problem..(neither would Asus or Crucial)..
> 
> There's only guarantie on QVL that they'll work on that exact freq and latencies..
> 
> No overclockong included in QVL warranty on any product..
> 
> A great number of those reports across the net of 8GB sysytem memory issues involve failing running the system with 8GB RAM at STOCK settings..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know I know. Yes they work at their rated speed. And they overclock very good when not using 8GB. Overclock well using 8GB in other boards.

Using my Geil 8GB kit, I could overclock up to 3.9GHz, but got that strange thing when I powered up my system from a shutdown. So...


----------



## turrican9

When using 4x2GB Geil Black Dragon I had to up NB volts to about 1.4 volts to be stable when overcloking. Using Ballistix 4x2GB it did not matter. Ballistix only got 'stable' up to 3.825GHz, but also suffered from that bug when the system had been powered down.

Ballistix are the better of these two. These ballistix chips can do 1050MHz + in other motherboards using 4x2GB. In this board they do that, when not using 8GB. Geil mem does 920MHz +. And do not have heatspreaders.


----------



## turrican9

Testing [email protected] The guy I bought this CPU from said it needed 1.34v full load for 4GHz stability. He always used 8GB RAM. Just like me. However, I know from previous testing with my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R when using only 6GB RAM (2x2 + 2x1GB) that one could lower CPU Voltage and maintain same stability.

So I'm testing now in my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo with 2x2GB RAM. Lowered CPU Voltage from 1.35v + Load Line (Gives 1.34 under ibt full load) down to 1.3125v + Load Line. Gave me 1.3v under full load. Ran through 5 rounds in IBT at the high setting, just to get an indication. It succeded with no errors. So looks very promising.

Will test more on the CPU Volts subject later. Have started Prime95 Large FFT's again. Using 1.26vFSB x0.65GTL. Was too low FSBv/GTL that gave me a Large FFTs error earlier on. Not RAM speed.

Still using RAM at 900 1:1. I have tested them stable at a x2.4 multi = 1080MHz and PL at 8.


----------



## KingT

I'll pray for your testing's success..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Prime95 Large FFTs gave error on one of the cores after about 21 min. It is not the FSB volt/GTL setting doing this. Cause earlier today I tested much longer on the same settings. So it is CPU Volts. Increased from 1.3125 to 1.3225 now. Gave me 1.31v full load. If I remember correctly it needed about 1.32v full load in Gigabyte board when using less then 8GB RAM. And needed 1.34v for 8GB.

Also in the Gigabyte board I tested 4GHz not 4.05GHz, like I'm doing now. So P5Q Pro Turbo's GTL settings are probably yelding higher clocks at same Volts VS the Gigabyte board, which does not have GTL settings


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

Worker 1 >>Error after 11h 18min = NOT GOOD ENOUGH..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12346085*
> Worker 1 >>Error after 11h 18min = NOT GOOD ENOUGH..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


will try to tweak. Had FSB volts at 1.28v and GTL at x0.65 Maybe Not tried 1.28 x0.63.

Anyway. This is probably because of a little too low CPU Volts at 4050MHz.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12346188*
> will try to tweak. Had FSB volts at 1.28v and GTL at x0.65 Maybe Not tried 1.28 x0.63.
> 
> Anyway. This is probably because of a little too low CPU Volts at 4050MHz.


Man I was only jokeing..









Enjoy your overclock as it's stable as it ever would be..









No need for retesting that's for sure..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12346227*
> Man I was only jokeing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your overclock as it's stable as it ever would be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for retesting that's for sure..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know









But I would like to have it forever-Prime95-Large FFTs-stable


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12346260*
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would like to have it forever-Prime95-Large FFTs-stable


Trust me,coming from the guy who has retested his OC just becouse he has had a error on w2 in P95 ater 10h in test..

Now when I look back it was not worth it 2 extra hours in test stability (12h stable)..

Don't risk blowing your mobo's VRM's and caps..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12346467*
> Trust me,coming from the guy who has retested his OC just becouse he has had a error on w2 in P95 ater 10h in test..
> 
> Now when I look back it was not worth it 2 extra hours in test stability (12h stable)..
> 
> Don't risk blowing your mobo's VRM's and caps..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm not afraid to blow up my mobo. As long as I have good cooling and are not using crazy v-core it should be okay...

By the way, have been reading about vFSB and GTL settings.. Some say you should always put your vFSB a tad over v-core. And instead use a lower GTL multi.

I'm doing som testing right now at 470 to 480FSB. Playing with vFSB at 1.4v and x0.61 GTL.


----------



## turrican9

From what I've seen so far, 470FSB + Prime95 Large FFT's could very likely be made stable, if I play with vFSB and GTL's for a while. If this comes true I will need a better cooler for my CPU. Thinking about Noctua D-14... 4200MHz+ could be very possible


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prescott-King;12330439*
> I'm running a P5Q Pro Turbo board.....


Hi and Welcome aboard Prescott-King!!!

Feel free to check out 1st page of the club for related info, mods, hacks, helpful tips, and overclocking guides!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12346828*
> I'm not afraid to blow up my mobo. As long as I have good cooling and are not using crazy v-core it should be okay...
> 
> By the way, have been reading about vFSB and GTL settings.. Some say you should always put your vFSB a tad over v-core. And instead use a lower GTL multi.
> 
> I'm doing som testing right now at 470 to 480FSB. Playing with vFSB at 1.4v and x0.61 GTL.


Suite yourself..

vFSB has nothing to do with Vcore..

Whoever said it he clearly doesn't have any clue of what vFSB is..

You can try high vFSB but I assure you that cores will fail in P95 (have tried it myself)..

Only a sweetspot for actual GTL voltage (a right combination of GTL multi and vFSB) will do the trick..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;12331831*
> need a little help guys
> 
> ive got my e8400 at 3.9 fine with 2 sticks of ram 5-5-5-15 @2.1v (rated 4-4-4-12 @2.1v)
> 
> when i put all 4 sticks in i get an error
> 
> what should i do
> 
> thanks


Hi koooowweeee, it would help if you can write down the proper info in your system info.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12347203*
> Suite yourself..
> 
> vFSB has nothing to do with Vcore..
> 
> Whoever said it he clearly doesn't have any clue of what vFSB is..
> 
> You can try high vFSB but I assure you that cores will fail in P95 (have tried it myself)..
> 
> Only a sweetspot for actual GTL voltage (a right combination of GTL multi and vFSB) will do the trick..
> 
> CHEERS..


Trying 1.42v x0.61GTL = 0.8662v at 470FSB now. Prime95 Large FFT's has been going ok for a good while now.

By the way, even if you did not get past 460FSB stable with your CPU, isn't each CPU different and will not react the excact same way at different Vtt's?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=202292

and the guy that had found it was best to use vFSB a tad higher than v-core and instead use a lower GTL multiplier

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3313128&postcount=29

_One other thing that I'll mention is. I always keep vTT higher than vCore. This might sound weird to most but it is actually how vTT is designed to work. It acts as a buffer for vCore during overshoot mainly during power on. If it is actually lower than vCore then there is a higher risk you can damage a CPU from too high vCore._


----------



## turrican9

Prime95 Large FFT's has been going ok for over an hour now at the above mentioned settings. Not bad... We will see... 1.4v x.061GTL and it failed pretty quickly, but 1.42v x0.61GTL and it has been going for over an hour, and still going strong...


----------



## KingT

Hahahaha yeah and that's why Intel designed 45nm CPU's to have 1.1V vFSB by default and Vcore up to 1.3625V..

So If you have a 45nm CPU (a Q9650 for an example) and it has VID of 1.25V (i have seen them with even higher VID) then by that anology you're in the risk of burning your CPU just by running it on a stock Vcore and freq..

That guy doesn't make sense..

Vcore and vFSB are not related what so ever..

Yes not every CPU is the same so there's a chance for you to manage 470MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12347543*
> Hahahaha yeah and that's why Intel designed 45nm CPU's to have 1.1V vFSB by default and Vcore up to 1.3625V..
> 
> So If you have a 45nm CPU (a Q9650 for an example) and it has VID of 1.25V (i have seen them with even higher VID) then by that anology you're in the risk of burning your CPU just by running it on a stock Vcore and freq..
> 
> That guy doesn't make sense..
> 
> Vcore and vFSB are not related what so ever..
> 
> Yes not every CPU is the same so there's a chance for you to manage 470MHz FSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


I think he was refering to overclocking, not stock speeds.. Would like to know where he has this info from... Sounds rather strange ...

Anyway... Have you tried testing your CPU/FSB with a high FSB volt and a lower GTL multi instead of only using 0.63 and 0.65 GTL's and lower vFSB?

Seems to work rather well for me...


----------



## turrican9

Now I wan't a Noctua D-14







Smelling 4.2GHz + here...







But I think that Noctua is so expensive!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12347606*
> I think he was refering to overclocking, not stock speeds.. Would like to know where he has this info from... Sounds rather strange ...
> 
> Anyway... Have you tried testing your CPU/FSB with a high FSB volt and a lower GTL multi instead of only using 0.63 and 0.65 GTL's and lower vFSB?
> 
> Seems to work rather well for me...


I have tested w/ vFSB=1.36V and 0.61x and failed at 471MHz FSB just under 2hrs into the test..

I haven't tried higher vFSB as I've lost interest and not comfortable running over 1.40V vFSB for 24/7 usage..

Also notice that these mobos tend to overvolt vFSB by 0.02V even if you're using manual settings..

So if you set in BIOS for example 1.30V vFSB then bobo is actually delivering ~1.32V to the CPU..

When OCing on AUTO settings these mobos dangerously overvolt vFSB,vNB,vDRAM ang vPLL..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

One of the cores failed at 1 hours and 20 minutes at the 470FSB... Back to tuning..

This was a rather strong showing.. Not far from stability


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12347769*
> That guy is full of $#1T..
> 
> I have tested w/ vFSB=1.36V and 0.61x and failed at 471MHz FSB just under 2hrs into the test..
> 
> I haven't tried higher vFSB as I've lost interest and not comfortable running over 1.40V vFSB for 24/7 usage..
> 
> Also notice that these mobos tend to overvolt vFSB by 0.02V even if you're using manual settings..
> 
> So if you set in BIOS for example 1.30V vFSB then bobo is actually delivering ~1.32V to the CPU..
> 
> When OCing on AUTO settings these mobos dangerously overvolt vFSB,vNB,vDRAM ang vPLL..
> 
> CHEERS..


1.28FSBv x0.65GTL = 0.832v when compared to 1.4FSBv x0.61GTL = 0.854v. Not much difference? From what I have seen, it is not uncommon to run at 0.9v + when overclocking


----------



## turrican9

So now I'm trying 1.44vFSB x0.61GTL = 0.8784. Really not much over the combinations you suggested earlier in the thread... Like 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL or 1.3vFSB x0.63 (0.832v and 0.819v)...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12347808*
> 1.28FSBv x0.65GTL = 0.832v when compared to 1.4FSBv x0.61GTL = 0.854v. Not much difference? From what I have seen, it is not uncommon to run at 0.9v + when overclocking


For GTL voltage every mV counts trust me..

From what I have seen 45nm C2Q love actual GTL voltage in 0.790V - 0.830V range when OC'd with high FSB but the problem is hitting the sweetspot as if you overshoot it core will fail just wnen GTL voltage is less than needed..

I have written recently in this club how CPU GTL voltages work so feel free to roll back a couple of pages and read it..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Clocked CPU down to 4005MHz (445FSB x9). Sat v-core to 1.3v LLC enabled (1.28v under IBT). Actually looks as if IBT is fine with it! Also RAM is at 1069MHz and PL at 8. Does over 56 Gigaflops! Impressive!


----------



## KingT

There's supposed leak of Crysis2 on the net (beta ver. I believe) so check it out..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## turrican9

Hmm... running IBT at 4140MHz (460FSB x9) now. Not getting higher Gigaflops... Anyway, those Gigaflops will change from each run, that is my impression. To get the most accurate Gigaflops results the best thing to do is to start msconfig and disable everything there, reboot and run IBT.

Ram is now at 1105MHz. Still at PL8


----------



## KingT

Very nice man..









My scores 52 Gflops @ 3.9GHz ,RAM @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15, PL=10

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12350896*
> Very nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scores 52 Gflops @ 3.9GHz ,RAM @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15, PL=10
> 
> CHEERS..


nice... try to start msconfig, disable everything from startup and run it again. If I do it at my current speed, I will probably do 58 or more Gigaflops.


----------



## turrican9

oh, no... I heard my computer spontaneously reboot in my computer room







Probably too little v-core for 4140MHz







Well, my cooler can't handle much more than 1.34 full load without reaching 80C in IBT









And that Noctua D-14 is not much better than my TT Ultra Extreme 120, at least not if I add a second fan.. Have checked som comparisons... And I stopped using water cooling several years ago... So I guess I'm out of luck


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


nice... try to start msconfig, disable everything from startup and run it again. If I do it at my current speed, I will probably do 58 or more Gigaflops.


No man..

IBT Gflops are not accurate..

If you check that Gflops thread you'll see that a *mm67*'s Q9550 @ 4.25GHz with RAM @ 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 scores only 58Gflops..(that is 500MHz FSB on EP45-UD3P)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12350982*
> No man..
> 
> IBT Gflops are not accurate..
> 
> If you check that Gflops threat you'll see that a *mm67* Q9550 @ 4.25GHz with RAM @ 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 scores only 58Gflops..(that is 500MHz FSB on EP45-UD3P)..
> 
> CHEERS..


As I've said, to get the most accurate scores, disable all from msconfig, or you can run IBT from Windows Safe modus. Scores will be a little higher and more consistent


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As I've said, to get the most accurate scores, disable all from msconfig, or you can run IBT from Windows Safe modus. Scores will be a little higher and more consistent


IBT is not a benchmark so I don't care about Gflop score..

I only care if my OC would pass it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12351063*
> IBT is not a benchmark so I don't care about Gflop score..
> 
> I only care if my OC would pass it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Another thing with LinX/IBT is that sometimes it doesn't fully load the CPU. You have to stop it and start it again. I see this in CPUid HWonitor. How much watt CPU produces.

Also, Gigaflops results will be much lower when it's not fully loaded.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Another thing with LinX/IBT is that sometimes it doesn't fully load the CPU. You have to stop it and start it again. I see this in CPUid HWonitor. How much watt CPU produces.

Also, Gigaflops results will be much lower when it's not fully loaded.


I know when my core temps hit 70C that it's a 100% load..









It has loaded my CPU 100% every time that I have ran it..

For stability testings (Vcore wise) it works better and faster than P95 SMALL FFT's..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

However OCCT Linpack does sometime fail to load 100% CPU so restart of it is the only solution..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12351152*
> I know when my core temps hit 70C that it's a 100% load..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has loaded my CPU 100% every time that I have ran it..
> 
> For stability testings (Vcore wise) it works better and faster than P95 SMALL FFT's..
> 
> CHEERS..


Strange that you have never experienced this thing...

Yeah, IBT loads more than Prime95 small FFT's... 10 rounds in IBT with max RAM is a good indication


----------



## turrican9

Taz_Man,

What are your latest overclocks? You have a Q9650?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Taz_Man,

What are your latest overclocks? You have a Q9650?


You wanting to know what settings I'm using?

I'm still at the original settings KingT gave me from his original post. The only thing I changed was the FSB to 450 & the Vcore to 1.296.

My memory is at 5-5-5-15 & running at 2.2v.

I'll take pictures if you need me to but that is all getting ready to change because I just got my P5Q Deluxe so hopefully nothing is wrong with it because I am getting ready to install it along with everything else in my Antec DF-85.

I've decided to get a new power supply though first so I can leave my Antec P180 setup with the Pro Turbo even though it won't have a CPU or memory for the time being.
I'm trying to decide on what power supply to get though still. I don't know if I want to get another 850W or get something a bit higher. They seem to be a lot more expensive then they were when I bought my last one. I want to get another modular one like I've had before. They really help out.

Is there anyone on here that has a I/O Backplate for the P5Q Deluxe that they can spare or don't need anymore? Mine came with the wrong one. I could also use the driver disk or a copy of that at the same time. I'll be more then happy to pay for the shipping.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12353391*
> I'm trying to decide on what power supply to get though still. I don't know if I want to get another 850W or get something a bit higher. They seem to be a lot more expensive then they were when I bought my last one. I want to get another modular one like I've had before. They really help out.


Hi Taz_Man, not sure anyone have noticed... but there's a link for recommended list of PSU in the 1 page (2nd post) of this club... could be a good reference.









Take care!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12353391*
> You wanting to know what settings I'm using?
> 
> I'm still at the original settings KingT gave me from his original post. The only thing I changed was the FSB to 450 & the Vcore to 1.296.
> 
> My memory is at 5-5-5-15 & running at 2.2v.
> 
> I'll take pictures if you need me to but that is all getting ready to change because I just got my P5Q Deluxe so hopefully nothing is wrong with it because I am getting ready to install it along with everything else in my Antec DF-85.
> 
> I've decided to get a new power supply though first so I can leave my Antec P180 setup with the Pro Turbo even though it won't have a CPU or memory for the time being.
> I'm trying to decide on what power supply to get though still. I don't know if I want to get another 850W or get something a bit higher. They seem to be a lot more expensive then they were when I bought my last one. I want to get another modular one like I've had before. They really help out.
> 
> Is there anyone on here that has a I/O Backplate for the P5Q Deluxe that they can spare or don't need anymore? Mine came with the wrong one. I could also use the driver disk or a copy of that at the same time. I'll be more then happy to pay for the shipping.


Pictures of your systems would be very nice. Also your new build.

I found my Q9650 at 4050MHz to be IBT stable at only 1.31v Load when using 4GB RAM. And it is also IBT stable at 1.28v Load at 4GHz.

They guy i bought it from, a long time ago, said it needed 1.34v Load for 4GHz. He only overclocked it using 8GB RAM in his system. This puts more strain on everything, and CPU often need more volts too. I'm sure the FSB volt and GTL settings also has something to do with how much volts CPU needs. The previous owner of this CPU never played with those either.

I'm very happy with my Corsair PSU's. One Corsair TX 750 and a VX550 in my secondary computer. They have one strong +12v channel instead of several smaller ones. They are not modular. I don't care, just hide my cables behind the harddisk cages anyway...


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

For 450FSB, my usual 9x 450FSB setup, as you know, one of my cores failed in Prime95 Large FFT's after over 11 hours (considered stable anyway) with 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL.

I have tried both 1.28vFSB x0.63GTL and 1.3vFSB x0.63GTL at 450FSB. At the 1.28v setting one of the cores crapped out after a few minutes, at the 1.3v setting it happened after over an hour.

So I have sat it at 1.32vFSB x0.63 now, which generates almost same Volts as the 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL stable setting. Both these two are a tad over 0.83v.. You said Quads loved GTL voltage in the 0.790V - 0.830V range when OC'd. Well, it seems mine like the topmost in this range.

Have not even tried to experiment with 460FSB and Prime95 Large FFT's for long yet.


----------



## turrican9

I have one strong showing in my setup and that is my RAM will do 1080MHz at 5-5-5-15 timings with PL8, perfectly stable in this board. Many people are struggling to get their 1066 rated RAM to work at stock in this board.

And my RAM is only rated for 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v and unofficially in it's SPD it is rated for 1000 5-5-5-15 2.0v. So very happy with this.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

For some reason the for the certain OC the same chip needs less Vcore on Gigabyte motherboard than it needs in Asus..(probably more Amperage on Vcore on Gigabyte)..

Glad that you've found your stable OC..

Nice RAM freq too









P.S.: Please do not double or triple post due violation of OCN forum conduct rules..

Try to put all in one post..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12357654*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> For some reason the for the certain OC the same chip needs less Vcore on Gigabyte motherboard than it needs in Asus..(probably more Amperage on Vcore on Gigabyte)..
> 
> Glad that you've found your stable OC..
> 
> Nice RAM freq too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Please do not double or triple post due violation of OCN forum conduct rules..
> 
> Try to put all in one post..
> 
> CHEERS..


What Gigabyte boards? P45's?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12357654*
> 
> P.S.: Please do not double or triple post due violation of OCN forum conduct rules..
> 
> Try to put all in one post..
> 
> CHEERS..


***?? If people make a post, then they came to think of more, should they not be allowed to make a new post?? You yourself said that it was against the OCN rules to edit a post to much


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12357671*
> What Gigabyte boards? P45's?


Gigabyte mobos in general (LGA775) and yes especially P45 (UD3P vs P5Q series)..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12357687*
> ***?? If people make a post, then they came to think of more, should they not be allowed to make a new post?? You yourself said that it was against the OCN rules to edit a post to much


Those are the rules, I didn't make them and do not necessarily like them..

I have seen people been warned by mods for such double/triple posts..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12357704*
> Those are the rules, I didn't make them and do not necessarily like them..
> 
> I have seen people been warned by mods for such double/triple posts..
> 
> CHEERS..


So you are saying I have to take it more 'easy' and think through things before I post, so I can post more in one post?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12357710*
> So you are saying I have to take it more 'easy' and think through things before I post, so I can post more in one post?


Yes that would be better..

Don't think that I have something against the way wou post,but I just wanted to inform you on that matter..

Hey I won't tell if you won't tell..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My 3DMark11 score *P6114*

[email protected], [email protected], GTX [email protected]/2200 1.1v


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12358228*
> My 3DMark11 score *P6114*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], GTX [email protected]/2200 1.1v


Nice score there..

Now I wonder how your Physics score (CPU dependent) @ 4.05GHz is higher than my when I was running 4.3GHz (506MHz FSB)??

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12359100*
> Nice score there..
> 
> Now I wonder how your Physics score (CPU dependent) @ 4.05GHz is higher than my when I was running 4.3GHz (506MHz FSB)??
> 
> CHEERS..


So what is your physics score at that speed, I get about 4400 at stock speed and about 6400 at 4.25 GHz. Maybe it has something to do with your slower running memory.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/52511
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/24819


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12359505*
> So what is your physics score at that speed, I get about 4400 at stock speed and about 6400 at 4.25 GHz. Maybe it has something to do with your slower running memory.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/52511
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/24819


RAM is running @ 1012MHz 5-5-5-15 PL=10 (506MHz FSB) and it has over 9GB/s Write/Copy bandwidth so I don't think that RAM has anything to do with it..

3DMark 11 Score..

Probably some kind of software/drivers issue..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12359100*
> Nice score there..
> 
> Now I wonder how your Physics score (CPU dependent) @ 4.05GHz is higher than my when I was running 4.3GHz (506MHz FSB)??
> 
> CHEERS..


Who knows... I'm using PL8 when i run my RAM at a 2.4x multi. Only thing I can think of...

Another thing.. If you ran a suicide run, with an unstable CPU/system setting, your performance can degrade. I know IBT can give you lower Gigaflops if CPU is not getting enough Vcore..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12359917*
> Who knows... I'm using PL8 when i run my RAM at a 2.4x multi. Only thing I can think of...
> 
> Another thing.. If you ran a suicide run, with an unstable CPU/system setting, your performance can degrade. I know IBT can give you lower Gigaflops if CPU is not getting enough Vcore..


This 4.3GHz is bench stable in everything from 3DMark 06,11, Cinebench etc so stability is not the issue here..

Even when I run 3DMark 11 @ 3.9GHz which is ROCK SOLID I get only 5400 in Physics bencmark which is ridiculous..

There's some kind of software/driver/OS issue here..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

By the way, my 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12 2.0v kit arrived in my mailbox today.

They are sitting in my P5Q Pro Turbo right now alongside my 2x2GB Ballistix (same brand). And guess what? I'm actually doing 4.05GHz fine now! with 4x2GB Windows wouldn't even boot! Highest I could do was 3.825GHz, and even then my sytem would become unstable after a shutdown, and when back in Windows again.

As I've said, it would run much more easy with 2x2GB + 2x1GB than 4x2GB, even if all slots are filled!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12359967*
> This 4.3GHz is bench stable in everything from 3DMark 06,11, Cinebench etc so stability is not the issue here..
> 
> Even when I run 3DMark 11 @ 3.9GHz which is ROCK SOLID I get only 5400 in Physics bencmark which is ridiculous..
> 
> There's some kind of software/driver/OS issue here..
> 
> CHEERS..


Hard to say... As you know, GTX 480 scores abnormal low in 3DMark Vantage when compared to a GTX 570 at same frequencies.

In 3DMark11 your score is good, but you have a low Physics score when compared to me. It is hard to say how they summarise the scores, but Physics scores will vary with different video cards. Even if it is a CPU physics score. So to be certain you should have tried a GTX 570 to see where you end up

If you and me ran 3DMark Vantage with our CPU's/systems clocked to the excact same settings, I am sure that we would have had different CPU Physics scores due to different graphics cards...

Anyway, this is my thoughts at the moment...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12359983*
> By the way, my 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12 2.0v kit arrived in my mailbox today.
> 
> They are sitting in my P5Q Pro Turbo right now alongside my 2x2GB Ballistix (same brand). And guess what? I'm actually doing 4.05GHz fine now! with 4x2GB Windows wouldn't even boot! Highest I could do was 3.825GHz, and even then my sytem would become unstable after a shutdown, and when back in Windows again.
> 
> As I've said, it would run much more easy with 2x2GB + 2x1GB than 4x2GB, even if all slots are filled!


I'm happy for you..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12360061*
> I'm happy for you..
> 
> CHEERS..


Well, I told you so..

Anyway, did you read this?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12360056*
> Hard to say... As you know, GTX 480 scores abnormal low in 3DMark Vantage when compared to a GTX 570 at same frequencies.
> 
> In 3DMark11 your score is good, but you have a low Physics score when compared to me. It is hard to say how they summarise the scores, but Physics scores will vary with different video cards. Even if it is a CPU physics score. So to be certain you should have tried a GTX 570 to see where you end up
> 
> If you and me ran 3DMark Vantage with our CPU's/systems clocked to the excact same settings, I am sure that we would have had different CPU Physics scores due to different graphics cards...
> 
> Anyway, this is my thoughts at the moment...


Have you seen post from *mm67*??

He was running Q9550 @ 4.25GHz and a single OC'd HD5770 and he get Physics score of 6400 and I got 6000 @ 4.3GHz & GTX480..

That being said Physics score in 3DMark 11 has nothing to do with GPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12360114*
> Have you seen post from *mm67*??
> 
> He was running Q9550 @ 4.25GHz and a single OC'd HD5770 and he get Physics score of 6400 and I got 6000 @ 4.3GHz & GTX480..
> 
> That being said Physics score in 3DMark 11 has nothing to do with GPU..
> 
> CHEERS..


Tried another nVidia driver?


----------



## KingT

I have just reinstalled 3DMark 11 and still the isue persists..

Nevermind though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

You know that nVidia scaling bug in 3DMark11? I fixed that by going in to nVidia control panel and change the scaling setting from 'Use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio' to 'Use my display's built-in scaling'. And that fixed my abnormal low scores in 3DMark11.

Here is the thing... I discovered on my secondary system, before I updated the nVidia drivers, that driver version 263.09 WHQL actually had the scaling defaulted to 'Use my display's built-in scaling'. 266.58 defaults it to 'Use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio'.

So this was probably the cause of my low scores, not when upgrading from 3DMark11 version 1.00 to 1.01. I probably updated the drivers also. Can't really remember.

I know you did not get affected by this scaling bug. But maybe your CPU physics score's are affected? Try to use 'Use my display's built-in scaling' in Nvidia control panel and see what happens...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

You know that nVidia scaling bug in 3DMark11? I fixed that by going in to nVidia control panel and change the scaling setting from 'Use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio' to 'Use my display's built-in scaling'. And that fixed my abnormal low scores in 3DMark11.

Here is the thing... I discovered on my secondary system, before I updated the nVidia drivers, that driver version 263.09 WHQL actually had the scaling defaulted to 'Use my display's built-in scaling'. 266.58 defaults it to 'Use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio'.

So this was probably the cause of my low scores, not when upgrading from 3DMark11 version 1.00 to 1.01. I probably updated the drivers also. Can't really remember.

I know you did not get affected by this scaling bug. But maybe your CPU physics score's are affected? Try to use 'Use my display's built-in scaling' in Nvidia control panel and see what happens...


I don't see it..

Where's that option exactly located??

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I don't have that option in nvidia Control panel..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Okey...

Here is the deal.. I just ran 3DMark11... *CPU 4.2GHz (467FSB x9), RAM 920MHz, PL10, GTX 570 at 920/2200.*

3DMark11 score: *P6041*

CPU Physics score only: *5823*

_*When compared to:
*_

*[email protected]05GHz, [email protected], PL8, GTX [email protected]/2200 1.1v*

3DMark11 score *P6114*

CPU Physics score: *6099*

Strange... Must have something to do with PL and RAM speed...


----------



## KingT

Run 3.9GHz, 459MHx FSB x 8.5, RAM @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15, PL=10 to see what your physics score will be compared to mine at the same settings..

Here's 3.9GHz 3DMark 11 score..

I score only 5450 in Physics..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*And here are my 3DMArk11 scores for CPU 4.05GHz (450FSB x9), RAM 900MHz, PL10, GTX 570 at 920/2200.*

3DMark11 score *P5920*

*CPU Physics score only 5291*

So it is obvious... Lower PL and RAM speed helps CPU physics score, and you get a higher P score also.

So KingT, your scores are normal..


----------



## turrican9

I will try to rerun my best 4.05GHz, 1080MHz RAM and PL8 just to verify... Did not know it had such an effect on performance... Not that big actually... From 5291 to 6099 CPU Physics score...


----------



## KingT

Thanx a lot for that confirmation on Physics score..









+Rep ..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Remember mm67 was using a EP45-UD3 motherboard. Maybe he ran a tighter PL than 10 and maybe he did use a RAM multiplier.

You have seen my results and what PL8 and 1080MHz RAM did for my score...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

Remember mm67 was using a EP45-UD3 motherboard. Maybe he ran a tighter PL than 10 and maybe he did use a RAM multiplier.

You have seen my results and what PL8 and 1080MHz RAM did for my score...


*mm67 *has ran his RAM @ 1200MHz 5-5-5-15 so that's probably the reason of 400Pts higher score in Physics..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

Thanks for the rep









I guess you where pretty disturbed by your scores there


----------



## turrican9

I will try something interesting... After I added those 2x1GB I could no longer run my system at 1080MHz, no surprise really. I had not expected that either. They will probably do up to around 1050MHz when 6GB...

However, I will try to tighten them to 4-4-4-12 at 900MHz. If it works, it will be interesting to see how much that effects CPU Physics scores in 3DMark11...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


KingT,

Thanks for the rep









I guess you where pretty disturbed by your scores there










Not really but I did want to see what the hell was going on..

Now I know for sure that RAM speed affects Physics score in 3DMark 11 more than CPU speed and FSB..

You have matched my Physics score 4.3GHz,506MHz FSB,RAM=1012MHz ,5-5-5-15 PL=10 with just 4.05GHz,450MHz FSB, 1080Mhz RAM, PL=8 which is amazing..

Never even imagined that RAM speed would have such an impact in 3DMark 11..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Not really but I did want to see what the hell was going on..

Now I know for sure that RAM speed affects Physics score in 3DMark 11 more than CPU speed and FSB..

You have matched my Physics score 4.3GHz,506MHz FSB,RAM=1012MHz ,5-5-5-15 PL=10 with just 4.05GHz,450MHz FSB, 1080Mhz RAM, PL=8 which is amazing..

Never even amagined that RAM speed would have such an impact in 3DMark 11

CHEERS..


I was just as surprised as you when I saw the difference.. We have learned something today









It turned out my 6GB configuration booted up at 900MHz 4-4-4-12. Started memtest for windows and ran it for a little while. Will test more later on that.

Running 3DMark11 now, to see what those tighter timings will do. Still at PL10, due to RAM/FSB 1:1


----------



## turrican9

Wow... those tighter timings really helped my CPU Physics score...

*Setup: CPU 4.05GHz, RAM 900MHz 4-4-4-12, PL10, GTX 570 920/2200 *

3DMark11 score: *P6033*

*CPU Physics score: 5791*

when compared to same system, only using 5-5-5-15 timings on RAM

*CPU Physics score: 5291*

Amazing..


----------



## mm67

My memory kit runs like this, PL8


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


My memory kit runs like this, PL8


That's nice..









On this P5Q Pro I never managed to get pass 1040MHz with these HyperX using straps and 1050MHz 1:1 @ 525MHz FSB(this is 1066MHz RAM)..

I have run this P5Q Pro/E8400 @ 560MHz FSB and Kingston PC9200 2x1GB (1150MHz RAM) @ 1120MHz back in the winter 2008/2009..

On Gigabyte EP45-Extreme and UD3P my current HyperX 2x2GB 1066MHz RAM has ran @ 1150MHz 2.25V without any issues..

Well that's my story..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Update

Instead of having the 2x2GB sticks in the yellow slots and the 2x1GB sticks in the black slots, i switched them. 2x1GB sticks are now in the yellow slots.

Now I'm actually able to run memtest for Windows with 6GB RAM at 1080MHz. Also had to up PL from 8 to 9. Looking good!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Update

Instead of having the 2x2GB sticks in the yellow slots and the 2x1GB sticks in the black slots, i switched them. 2x1GB sticks are now in the yellow slots.

Now I'm actually able to run memtest for Windows with 6GB RAM at 1080MHz. Also had to up PL from 8 to 9. Looking good!


With my combo I feel lucky when my system manages to boot to OS with this RAM @ 1080MHz..







and then processes start to crash like firewall,explorer and eventually I end up with a BSOD..









*I guess this is what you get from a earlyP45 A2 revision Northbridge chip..*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


With my combo I feel lucky when my system manages to boot to OS with RAM @ 1080MHz..







and then processes start to crash like firewall,explorer and eventually I end up with a BSOD..









CHEERS..


Yeah...

I have tested 2x2GB Rock stable at 1080MHz 5-5-5-15, PL8

But now it is looking good with 2x1GB + 2x2GB 5-5-5-15, PL9. Memtest is humming along nicely... Four sessions of memtest, each with 1250MB, for a total of 5GB.

My next shot will be 460FSB x9 and RAM at 1104. That will probably give me a good CPU Physics score in 3DMark11.. Have not yet tested the Performance drop going from PL8 to PL9. It is most likely very small. As long as RAM are running same speed.

Switching those sticks made a world of difference for me, when overclocking. When the 2x2GB sticks where in the yellow slots memtest would freeze pretty quick. No matter setting.

I have read somewhere that you should always put the better clocking sticks in the memslots closest to CPU. I just assumed my 2x1GB sticks would overclock better than my 2x2GB sticks. And just tried it.

However, they are not in the two slots closest to the CPU, they are in the yellow slots. Two closest would be one yellow and one black.

I imagine it is best to run same capacity sticks in same colour slots, for best Dual Channel compatability.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*I guess this is what you get from a earlyP45 A2 revision Northbridge chip..*

CHEERS..


CPU-Z says mine P5Q Pro Turbo has the P45 A3 Revision..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


CPU-Z says mine P5Q Pro Turbo has the P45 A3 Revision..


Yeah I know and that's why I said that..

I have bought my P5Q Pro in Sept. 2008 and P45 was introduced in June..

Later mobos got A3 rev NB (like P5Q Pro TURBO or EP45-UD3P) and better,more mature BIOS..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Well,

[email protected] RAM was fine in Memtest for Windows and a few 3DMark11 runs, but computer rebooted as soon as IBT started to load CPU. So if going these speeds I have to use 2 memsticks.

Still, I'm not hindered overclocking my CPU, like I was with 4x2GB RAM. So very happy. I know 4GB would have been enough RAM, but I just could not forget my 8GB, so to compensate my loss I just installed those two extra 2x1GB sticks, for a total of 6GB. Feeling much better and more happy now.

So will probably stick with 4.05GHz (1.32v IBT Load), mem at 900MHz 5-5-5-15-1.94v (2.02v due to Mobo overvolting 0.08v. Not tried lower) or 4-4-4-12-2.0v (If that works ok after I switched slots for those memsticks). NB is at 1.26v (Not tried lower). A nice 24/7 setting indeed.

However, 4GHz (445FSB x9) only requires 1.28v full load with IBT. And if mem at 900MHz 4-4-4-12 does not work well, it will probably work well at 890MHz 4-4-4-12... So... Time will show....

Also, when looking at IBT Gigaflops and 3DMark11 Physics scores it looks like mem at 900MHz 4-4-4-12 compares to at least 1050MHz + 5-5-5-15 results...

Edit: Running memtest for Windows now.. RAM at 900MHz 4-4-4-12-2.08v (should be 2.16v in this mobo).. Memsticks feels burning hot. Don't like it. They needed this much Volts for those tight timings when at 900MHz...


----------



## turrican9

Update,

Seems 6GB was not stable at RAM 900MHz 4-4-4-12. Only 5-5-5-15

However, 890MHz 4-4-4-12-1.94v seems stable so far.

If so I think it's worth taking my CPU down from [email protected] Vcore IBT Load (450FSB x9) to [email protected] Vcore IBT Load (445FSB x9). Running cooler and a tad faster then at 4050MHz due to tighter RAM timings. Really, really nice 24/7 candidate setup.


----------



## KingT

I could run my RAM @ CL4 timings but I chose not to as I don't want to put unnecessary stress on my components (NB mostly)..

It's fast enough as it is and probably would last a bit longer..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I could run my RAM @ CL4 timings but I chose not to as I don't want to put unnecessary stress on my components (NB mostly)..

It's fast enough as it is and probably would last a bit longer..

CHEERS..


As long as they doesn't need much volts and NB can stay at same Volts, I don't see how it would be stressed much more...

Mine are also rated at 4-4-4-12-2.0v at 800MHz. As long as they do it at 890MHz at 1.94v (Probably 2.02v in this motherboard) they should be fine. Have not tried lower Volts. It may be I can go down to 1.9v...

KingT,

By the way, you got a + rep from me for helping me out and giving good info's about the GTL/FSB settings


----------



## maxextz

@kingt.sell me your pc9200.:}


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


@kingt.sell me your pc9200.:}


Have you been playing more with your QX9650? Should be able to do 4GHz+ easy with that CM V8 cooler...


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12370198*
> Have you been playing more with your QX9650? Should be able to do 4GHz+ easy with that CM V8 cooler...


just a little but noting serious as i have not had enough time.








just stuck it at 3.6 from 3.3 but i want to get around 3.9 stable would suit me fine.it runs really cool as most have said they get very hot max so far is 43c and idles min of 21c which is real nice.

just a question.i need to get more ram 4ghz for this os.ive tried some 1066 crucial and they seem to be better than my hyper x with my setup,what do you guys think of that?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


just a little but noting serious as i have not had enough time.








just stuck it at 3.6 from 3.3 but i want to get around 3.9 stable would suit me fine.it runs really cool as most have said they get very hot max so far is 43c and idles min of 21c which is real nice.

just a question.i need to get more ram 4ghz for this os.ive tried some 1066 crucial and they seem to be better than my hyper x with my setup,what do you guys think of that?


Well, If they work well at their advertised speed, go for them...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12370157*
> As long as they doesn't need much volts and NB can stay at same Volts, I don't see how it would be stressed much more...
> 
> Mine are also rated at 4-4-4-12-2.0v at 800MHz. As long as they do it at 890MHz at 1.94v (Probably 2.02v in this motherboard) they should be fine. Have not tried lower Volts. It may be I can go down to 1.9v...
> 
> KingT,
> 
> By the way, you got a + rep from me for helping me out and giving good info's about the GTL/FSB settings


That's just me..

I noticed,thanx for the rep+..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12370167*
> @kingt.sell me your pc9200.:}


Hahah sorry man but I have sold it to another friend of my over a year ago when I bought Q9550 and stoped playing with C2Duo's..

*Now I have run my system with*:

5-4-4-12-2-45-4-2
7-3-5-4-5-4-7
12-5-1-4-4
Moderate, PL=10, vDRAM= 2.1V

and I have managed with just 3.9GHz (459MHz FSB, RAM=918) to come only 40Pts shy of my 4.3GHz (506MHz FSB, RAM=1012MHz) 3DMark 11 score..

*1.* Regular 24/7 3.9GHz 5-5-5-15 3DMark 11 = 5780 Pts

*2.* Extreme 3.9GHz 5-4-4-12 3DMark11 = 5844 Pts

*3.* 4.3GHz 5-5-5-15 (1012MHz RAM) 3DMark11 = 5887 Pts

So RAM bandwidth has more impact on Physics score than pure CPU clock and FSB clock..WoW..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12370413*
> That's just me..
> 
> I noticed,thanx for the rep+..
> 
> Hahah sorry man but I have sold it to another friend of my over a year ago when I bought Q9550 and stoped playing with C2Duo's..
> 
> *Now I have run my system with*:
> 
> 5-4-4-12-2-45-4-2
> 7-3-5-4-5-4-7
> 12-5-1-4-4
> Moderate, PL=10, vDRAM= 2.1V
> 
> and I have managed with just 3.9GHz (459MHz FSB, RAM=918) to come only 40Pts shy of my 4.3GHz (506MHz FSB, RAM=1012MHz) 3DMark 11 score..
> 
> *1.* Regular 24/7 3.9GHz 5-5-5-15 3DMark 11 = 5780 Pts
> 
> *2.* Extreme 3.9GHz 5-4-4-12 3DMark11 = 5844 Pts
> 
> *3.* 4.3GHz 5-5-5-15 (1012MHz RAM) 3DMark11 = 5887 Pts
> 
> So RAM bandwidth has more impact on Physics score than pure CPU clock and FSB clock..WoW..
> 
> CHEERS..


Same goes for 3DMark Vantage CPU scores.. 4005MHz (445 x9) RAM 890MHz 4-4-4-12 gave me a little higher CPU score and total score VS 4050MHz (450 x9) RAM 900 5-5-5-15...


----------



## turrican9

Here ya go,
*
3DMark Vantage
[email protected] (450FSB x9), RAM 900 5-5-5-15-1.94v, GTX570 850/1700/2000
P20947
GPU Score 23311
CPU Score 16061
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2916996

[email protected] (445 x9), RAM 890 4-4-4-12-1.94v, GTX570 850/1700/2000
P21014
GPU Score 23327
CPU Score 16196

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2917029*

Both setups uses same Voltages for NB and RAM's. Also all other settings are identical, except for the Vcore is lower on the 4005MHz setup. So it's actually running cooler and a tad faster. I see no reason not to use this as my 24/7 setup.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12370588*
> Here ya go,
> *
> 3DMark Vantage
> [email protected] (450FSB x9), RAM 900 5-5-5-15-1.94v, GTX570 850/1700/2000
> P20947
> GPU Score 23311
> CPU Score 16061
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2916996
> 
> [email protected] (445 x9), RAM 890 4-4-4-12-1.94v, GTX570 850/1700/2000
> P21014
> GPU Score 23327
> CPU Score 16196
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/2917029*
> 
> Both setups uses same Voltages for NB and RAM's. Also all other settings are identical, except for the Vcore is lower on the 4005MHz setup. So it's actually running cooler and a tad faster. I see no reason not to use this as my 24/7 setup.


Yeah a small boost in Vantage..

But there are apps that love pure CPU clocks like SuperPi or Cinebench etc so it goes both ways..

My rig is also ROCK SOLID stable with these 5-4-4-12 timings but I will revert to my previous loosened timings just becouse for this 918MHz 5-4-4-12 I need 2.1V on RAM and for 918MHz 5-5-5-15 I need 1.86V..

Not worth it for 24/7 usage..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah a small boost in Vantage..

But there are apps that love pure CPU clocks like SuperPi or Cinebench etc so it goes both ways..

My rig is also ROCK SOLID stable with these 5-4-4-12 timings but I will revert to my previous loosened timings just becouse for this 918MHz 5-4-4-12 I need 2.1V on RAM and for 918MHz 5-5-5-15 I need 1.86V..

Not worth it for 24/7 usage..

CHEERS..










I also reverted back to my Rock Stable 4050MHz RAM 900MHz 5-5-5-15-1.94v, due to a couple of spontaneous reboots when using 4-4-4-12-1.94v at 890MHz in Prime95 Large FFT's. I don't think it's worth upping RAM Voltage more.

As I've said, very happy with 4.05GHz and 6GB RAM. Rock stable.

So now I hope to stop my tweaking and overclocking and use my P5Q Pro Turbo system...


----------



## turrican9

Will probably install Fallout 3 with a ****load of mods. Love that game... Did not like New Vegas as much

Maybe begin to play Mass Effect 1 and 2...


----------



## KingT

OK I have managed to brake 6k mark in 3DMark 11 with these settings:

Q9550 @ 4.3GHz, 506MHz FSB

GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz

RAM @ 1012MHz , 5-4-4-12, Moderate, PL=10

The result: 6003 Pts

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

By the way, as you've said, every GTL mV counts when overclocking FSB with Quads. As an example of this, I am Prime95 Large FFT's rock stable at 450FSB with 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL = 0.832v... However, 1.32vFSB x0.63GTL = 0.8316v was not stable at all at 450FSB. One core failed after about 7 mins.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


OK I have managed to brake 6k mark in 3DMark 11 with these settings:

Q9550 @ 4.3GHz, 506MHz FSB

GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz

RAM @ 1012MHz , 5-4-4-12, Moderate, PL=10

The result: 6003 Pts

CHEERS..


You did not beat my best score. And I really did not try for my absolute max. But your Physics score are higher than mine was at 4.05GHz with RAM at 1080MHz. If I do my best I can probably make it to P6200 +...


----------



## turrican9

KingT,

My biggest advantage over your system is that I have a Turbo-charger... P5Q Pro 'Turbo'. You only got the P5Q Pro 'without Turbo-Charger'.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You did not beat my best score. And I really did not try for my absolute max. But your Physics score are higher than mine was at 4.05GHz with RAM at 1080MHz. If I do my best I can probably make it to P6200 +...


Do it!!!!!!









Now I run GTX480 @ 850/1025 and you run your GTX570 @ 920/2200 so that explains everything..

I didn't do it to beat anybody rather just to see how extra RAM bandwidth boost my score..

Check my RAM bandwidth @ 1012MHz 5-4-4-12,Moderate, PL=10 as it beats (just bearly) my old best score @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15 (520MHz FSB)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Do it!!!!!!









Now I run GTX480 @ 850/1025 and you run your GTX570 @ 920/2200 so that explains everything..

I didn't do it to beat anybody rather just to see how extra RAM bandwidth boost my score..

Check my RAM bandwidth @ 1012MHz 5-4-4-12,Moderate, PL=10 as it beats (just bearly) my old best score @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15 (520MHz FSB)..

CHEERS..


Was playing at 470FSB x9, RAM 2x1GB at 1128MHz 5-5-5-15, PL8. However, I played a little at even higher FSB speeds with TurboV at PL8.. Started 3DMark11 and it got corrupted. Didn't help to reinstall it. So now I'm imaging back Windows using Acronis True Image. No worries. Last Image from yesterday.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Was playing at 470FSB x9, RAM 2x1GB at 1128MHz 5-5-5-15, PL8. However, I played a little at even higher FSB speeds with TurboV at PL8.. Started 3DMark11 and it got corrupted. Didn't help to reinstall it. So now I'm imaging back Windows using Acronis True Image. No worries. Last Image from yesterday.


Funny that reinstall didn't help..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Funny that reinstall didn't help..

CHEERS..


Probably some registry corruption. When I clicked the 3DMark11 icon nothing happened, simple as that. Even after I uninstalled and reinstalled 3DMark11.

Had little success with RAM's at 1128MHz +... So didn't bother to run 1:1 and tweak them. I think my system had enough beating for a good while now.


----------



## maxextz

why does the fsb not show in bios?i used to just set it but i cant see it with this quad.









yep first quad ive ever owned.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


why does the fsb not show in bios?i used to just set it but i cant see it with this quad.









yep first quad ive ever owned.










What do you mean by "FSB does not show in BIOS"??

In BIOS in AI Tweaker menu when you set AI Overclock Tuner to NANUAL then FSB frequency = 333 is being displayed..

Just like with C2Duo CPU's..

Maybe you need to update your BIOS to newer (the latest) version to fully support that Quad..

Also clear CMOS and if that doesn't help then reseat CPU so that your system fully resets..

CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What do you mean by "FSB does not show in BIOS"??

In BIOS in AI Tweaker menu when you set AI Overclock Tuner to NANUAL then FSB frequency = 333 is being displayed..

Just like with C2Duo CPU's..

Maybe you need to update your BIOS to newer (the latest) version to fully support that Quad..

Also clear CMOS and if that doesn't help then reseat CPU so that your system fully resets..

CHEERS..


good god i had it on auto!!!!
















do you have a template i can mess with?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


good god i had it on auto!!!!
















do you have a template i can mess with?


LoL..

Here are 450 to 460MHz FSB settings for you to try out..

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= Whatever is lowest value for it at 450MHz FSB
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
9x multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x both 0/2 and 1/3
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=x.xxV (by memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
NB GTL=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9x..

Testing methodology:

*1. * *But first test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

*2.* If you pass reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 9x (or whatever you want)..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x9 =4.05GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass P95 LARGE FFT & IBT 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 70C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

*KEEP THE Vcore UNDER 1.40V (LOAD) FOR 24/7 USAGE*

*For more than 460MHz* to be P95 LARGE FFT stable *you need to tune CPU GTL voltages* for each pair of cores for example if *1st core* errors in P95 you tune (try both to lower or upp GTL) *GTL voltage 0/2* (that's GTL for 1st and 3rd core)..

If *2nd core* errors then tune *CPU GTL 1/3* (for 2nd and 4th core-worker in P95)..

Only by tunning CPU GTL you will be stable in P95 LARGE FFT for 6h or more when pushing your Q9550 over 450MHz FSB..

Tunning CPU GTL is a matter of trial and error..

Actual GTL voltage is calculated by vFSB x0.xx (GTL multiplier) so for example you use 1.30V FSB x0.63 = 0.819V..

Usually Qads like actual GTL voltages in between 0.790 and 0.840V when OC'd over 450MHz FSB..

Good Luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

maxetz,

You could try this

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 10
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800 (Or 960. If your RAM's work at 960, you can try to down Performance Level from 10 to 8)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

All at Auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
DRAM Read Training: Auto
MEM. OC Charger: Auto
AI Clock Twister: Strong
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10] (Try 8 if not running FSB/RAM 1:1)
All Pull-Ins Enabled

CPU Voltage: 1.3250 (Try lower if it's stable
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.20
DRAM Voltage: 1.8 (Or what they need)
NB Voltage: 1.2 (Can try higher if needed
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance
_
These are somewhat safe settings for your QX9650. Based on you using your unlocked multiplier.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Hahaha beat ya..










CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

thanks im going to print both out and give it shot.
will post findings.thanks for templates.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

Hahaha beat ya..









CHEERS..


You, you... childish boy.. grow up


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12357514*
> Pictures of your systems would be very nice. Also your new build.


Sorry it's taken me so long but I haven't rebooted my computer till today so I just got a chance to take new pictures of the current settings on the Pro Turbo.

I don't have the new system up & running yet. I'm about to order a new power supply so I can start building it.

Hope these pics help you out though.


----------



## Taz_Man

I guess no one has a Backplate from a P5Q Deluxe around that they aren't using and/or don't need any more?

They sell those things for way more then they cost to begin with. Especially when they are supposed to be included.


----------



## turrican9

*Taz Man*,

Nice.. Almost the same settings I use for my Q9650 and Pro Turbo.. I too can use 1080MHz on RAM when I use only 2x2GB.

You should try Performance Level 8 instead of 10 when FSB/RAM are no longer ran at 1:1. Performance Level 8 worked for me when FSB/RAM is not 1:1. You will get better performance. Also I enbled Static Read and all pullins. I also sat the Ai Clock Twister to Moderate instead of Auto, probably could have managed Strong setting, but never tried it.

Other than that, my CPU needed a little bit more Volts than yours, and my FSB Volt/GTL setting needed to be 1.28v x0.65GTL to be Prime95 Large FFT's stable.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I guess no one has a Backplate from a P5Q Deluxe around that they aren't using and/or don't need any more?

They sell those things for way more then they cost to begin with. Especially when they are supposed to be included.










hey taz what quad cpu have you got







i dont see it in your sys details.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hey taz what quad cpu have you got







i dont see it in your sys details.


One of two, either the Q9650 or QX9650. Since it's 3GHz. If I remember correctly he had the Q9650.


----------



## KingT

@* maxextz*

*Taz Man* has a plain Q9650 E0 stepping ofc..

Probably a better choice than QX9650 in the terms of Vcore,heat and Tjmax..

Q9650 has a TjMax = 100C and QX9650 has a Tjmax = 90C..

So for QX9650 I would recommend you to keep your core temps under 70C at all time..

While on Q9550/Q9650 a 75C is my recommended max core temperature, maybe 80C MAX..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I bought my Q9650 E0 from a guy who had traded a QX9650 for himself. Probably a bad choice for him to get rid of this Q9650 E0... He also stated that his QX9650 ran hotter VS my Q9650 E0, and needed higher Vcore, If I remember correctly....


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@* maxextz*

*Taz Man* has a plain Q9650 E0 stepping ofc..

Probably a better choice than QX9650 in the terms of Vcore,heat and Tjmax..

Q9650 has a TjMax = 100C and QX9650 has a Tjmax = 90C..

So for QX9650 I would recommend you to keep your core temps under 70C at all time..

While on Q9550/Q9650 a 75C is my recommended max core temperature, maybe 80C MAX..

CHEERS..


thanks.
just wondering is a pll voltage of 1.52 safe?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


thanks.
just wondering is a pll voltage of 1.52 safe?


That PLL is perfectly safe and up to 1.60V for 24/7 usage..

Even I have never heard of a LGA775 CPU being damaged by PLL voltage..

I've set my at 1.54V and happy about it..

Also for safe 24/7 usage I recommend you:

Keep Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD)..

Keep vFSB under 1.40V

Keep vNB under 1.45V

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Deleted..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


That PLL is perfectly safe and up to 1.60V for 24/7 usage..

Even I have never heard of a LGA775 CPU being damaged by PLL voltage..

I've set my at 1.54V and happy about it..

CHEERS..


good man thanks.


----------



## Taz_Man

Thanks for answering for me already guys









I thought I had posted that.


----------



## turrican9

Playing with some FSB overclocking now.. Because of this I downed my multiplier from 9 to 8. My usual setting is 450FSB x9 and 1.33750v Vcore LLC enabled. This translates into 1.32v idle/Light Load and 1.34v full load.

However, I left Vcore as it was when I downed the multiplier. But now it shows only 1.30v Idle... And only 1.31v when running Prime95 Large FFT's...

My question is, why?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Playing with some FSB overclocking now.. Because of this I downed my multiplier from 9 to 8. My usual setting is 450FSB x9 and 1.33750v Vcore LLC enabled. This translates into 1.32v idle/Light Load and 1.34v full load.

However, I left Vcore as it was when I downed the multiplier. But now it shows only 1.30v Idle... And only 1.31v when running Prime95 Large FFT's...

My question is, why?


The answer: Lower power consumption of the CPU due lower freq..

And that's why LLC is not pushing trough as much volts as it does w/ 9x multiplier..

CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12377059*
> I guess no one has a Backplate from a P5Q Deluxe around that they aren't using and/or don't need any more?
> 
> They sell those things for way more then they cost to begin with. Especially when they are supposed to be included.


heres one for 10 bucks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ASUS-I-O-IO-Backplate-Shield-Panel-P5Q-Deluxe-P5Q-E-/200567655271?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb2c38b67


----------



## Erper

Hi guys... i want to ask you for opinion...

The story is next...
My P5Q Pro started to act weird since last year in few things:

1) when i turn on pc, it turns off and on again - i heard that condition is called fake boot, is that good or bad for mobo, would that affect other components or maybe other components are causing that problem

2) Since last year, maybe around April, my system got slower even if i have 8gb ddr2 corsair memory and fresh installed windows7. I have latest bios, not modded, from 2009

3)In bios, i put settings for Ide and Ahci connections since i have 3 hdds and 2 dvd rw, and still my bios is showing that all my connections are IDE. Before, he was showing me i have 2 sata and 1 ide drive... now when i have 3 sata and 2 ide, all of them is ide

4)Also connection with previous point in bios, and mobo, there is 6 sata ports on mobo, and first 3 when you connect your sata drives some of them are showing as sata some of them as ide, when you connect them to last 3, all of them are showed as IDE. I dont get that cause i had same connections, last year, last 3 and 2 sata, and they were showed as sata, now its different

Also, this is my setup:
Mobo P5Q pro
Ram Corsair 4x2gb DDR2 800mhz CL55518
PSU Jeantech 500w
GPU saphire 6850
2xide roms LG gsa-h20n and LG gsa-h21n
3xsata Seagate 320gb 8mb, WD 640 16mb, Samsung F4 2t 32mb
3 regulated fans 12cm

Can you explain me what am i doing wrong or is this mobo starting to become faulty


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12406098*
> Hi guys... i want to ask you for opinion...
> 
> The story is next...
> My P5Q Pro started to act weird since last year in few things:
> 
> 1) when i turn on pc, it turns off and on again - i heard that condition is called fake boot, is that good or bad for mobo, would that affect other components or maybe other components are causing that problem
> 
> 2) Since last year, maybe around April, my system got slower even if i have 8gb ddr2 corsair memory and fresh installed windows7. I have latest bios, not modded, from 2009
> 
> 3)In bios, i put settings for Ide and Ahci connections since i have 3 hdds and 2 dvd rw, and still my bios is showing that all my connections are IDE. Before, he was showing me i have 2 sata and 1 ide drive... now when i have 3 sata and 2 ide, all of them is ide
> 
> 4)Also connection with previous point in bios, and mobo, there is 6 sata ports on mobo, and first 3 when you connect your sata drives some of them are showing as sata some of them as ide, when you connect them to last 3, all of them are showed as IDE. I dont get that cause i had same connections, last year, last 3 and 2 sata, and they were showed as sata, now its different
> 
> Also, this is my setup:
> Mobo P5Q pro
> Ram Corsair 4x2gb DDR2 800mhz CL55518
> PSU Jeantech 500w
> GPU saphire 6850
> 2xide roms LG gsa-h20n and LG gsa-h21n
> 3xsata Seagate 320gb 8mb, WD 640 16mb, Samsung F4 2t 32mb
> 3 regulated fans 12cm
> 
> Can you explain me what am i doing wrong or is this mobo starting to become faulty


Hi!

Try to remove 2 memsticks and see if that changes anything.

I have tried two different 4x2GB configurations (They where also listed in the QVL as could use in all slots 8Gig. And they did, when not overclocking) in my P5Q Pro Turbo and in both cases I had all kinds of wierd and erratic behaviour when overclocking with 4x2GB (8GB RAM). However, when using 2x2GB (4GB in two slots) or 2x2GB + 2x1GB (4 slots with 6GB RAM, all my problems was gone). I also tried every setting there was in bios and every possible combination there was. I see in your sig that you are overclocking your 8Gig configuration.

And if you search Google you find many people with P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo that struggles using 4x2GB. Some, even at stock speeds.

Just try it and see what happens. Or did you use 4x2GB before your problems started?

It may also be that one of your memsticks failed. You could test one at a time using memtest86 v4+ for DOS to check for errors.


----------



## Erper

been there done that... for memory... and all ok...
before everything was ok, cause for the last 3years, same setup except cpu which came last june or so...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408348*
> been there done that... for memory... and all ok...
> before everything was ok, cause for the last 3years, same setup except cpu which came last june or so...


Almost sounds like your mobo is going bad. Tried to reflash bios?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408348*
> been there done that... for memory... and all ok...
> before everything was ok, cause for the last 3years, same setup except cpu which came last june or so...


Have you tried to clear the CMOS??

For HDD issue I don't know..

I have only one HDD so I have my set @ AHCI and it works just fine..

You need to have your OS installed as AHCI on HDD or to install AHCI driver additionally..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

AHCI should always be enabled before Windows7 install. Windows7 has built-in drivers for AHCI. As long as it's enabled before the installation.


----------



## Erper

i was thinking of Cmos.. how long should i have battery out?
before i instaled OS, i changed settings again for AHCI, just to make sure...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408473*
> i was thinking of Cmos.. how long should i have battery out?
> before i instaled OS, i changed settings again for AHCI, just to make sure...


I have never believed in that, taking out battery stuff. I have always just cleared Cmos the usual way. You could always try taking out battery for 10 - 15 mins to see what happens.

You could also try, as I've said, to reflash bios.


----------



## Erper

i re-flashed bios again... from last official 2009... never used modded one cause im not sure in it..
ill try for cmos later...
what about ahci - ide?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408473*
> i was thinking of Cmos.. how long should i have battery out?
> before i instaled OS, i changed settings again for AHCI, just to make sure...


1. Unplug comp from the wall..

2. Take out the battery..

3. Set the jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 position and wait 20sec..

4. Set the jumper back to 1-2 position..

5. Put the battery back in..

6. Plug in the comp to the wall..

7. Turn on the system..

8. Set the BIOS settings as used before..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408535*
> i re-flashed bios again... from last official 2009... never used modded one cause im not sure in it..
> ill try for cmos later...
> what about ahci - ide?


If your OS is installed as AHCI then set your HDD as AHCI..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

http://www.imagehousing.com/image/653946

thats info i get intel storage that comes with mobo...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12408649*
> http://www.imagehousing.com/image/653946
> 
> thats info i get intel storage that comes with mobo...


I don't use that app..

Now there's no difference in performance between AHCI and IDE mode (I have tested it myself) so there's no reason for you to worry about it..

I have set it as AHCI in the BIOS and I allways trust my BIOS reports over some program in OS..

If you have set it as AHCI in BIOS then IT IS @ AHCI mode no matter what OS programs say..

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Intel program says that Native command queing is supported which means that controller is in AHCI mode since IDE mode doesn't support that feature.


----------



## ocman

Hi All,

I strongly suggest owners to also make use of their user guide manual for their mobo.









Links for online version of each manual are available in the 1st post of this club.


----------



## MUff1N

For those interest & that use the AHCI mode with NCQ enabled like I do, Intel has release a new version of the driver on it's site & is well worth the installation of it.









Btw, the drive performance may not be faster in AHCI than IDE mode, but if you use Seagate SATA drives that supports NCQ (like I do) it will save wear & tear on the drive by lowering seek times.

Native Command Queuing (NCQ) is a technology designed to increase performance of SATA hard disks under certain conditions by allowing the individual hard disk to internally optimize the order in which received read and write commands are executed. _This can reduce the amount of unnecessary drive head movement, resulting in increased performance (and slightly decreased wear of the drive) for workloads where multiple simultaneous read/write requests are outstanding._

Here's the site & the driver for the P5Q Pro Turbo.








Intel® Rapid Storage Technology driver v10.1.0.1008.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;12420061*
> For those interest & that use the AHCI mode with NCQ enabled like I do, Intel has release a new version of the driver on it's site & is well worth the installation of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the site & the driver for the P5Q Pro Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology driver v10.1.0.1008.


Does it works for P5Q Pro motherboard too?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12420169*
> Does it works for P5Q Pro motherboard too?
> 
> CHEERS..


It works for every Intel motherboard (At least from the last years) as far as I know..

I use built-in Windows 7 drivers for AHCI.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12420169*
> Does it works for P5Q Pro motherboard too?
> 
> CHEERS..


In short: Yes.
P5Q Pro all versions: South Bridge: Intel 82801JR ICH10R

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
*Which Intel® chipsets and Intel® I/O controller hubs (ICH) are supported?*

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology supports the following Intel® chipsets:

* Mobile Intel® 5 Series Chipsets
* Intel® 5 Series Chipsets
* Intel® 4 Series Chipsets *(P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo)*
* Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset family
* Intel® 3 Series Express Chipset family
* Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset family
* Intel® 965 Express Chipset family
* Intel® 5000P Chipset
* Intel® 5000V Chipset
* Intel® 5000X Chipset
* Intel® 975X Express Chipset
* Intel® 955X Express Chipset
* Intel® 945 Express Chipset family
* Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset family
* Intel® E7230 Chipset

The chipset must be using one of the following controllers:

* Intel® PCHM SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub
* Intel® PCH SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub
* Intel® ICH10R/DO SATA RAID/AHCI controller hub *(P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo)*
* Intel® ICH10D SATA AHCI controller hub
* Intel® ICH9M-E SATA AHCI/RAID controller hub
* Intel® ICH9M AHCI controller hub
* Intel® 82801IR/IO controller hub (ICH9R/DO) - RAID and AHCI
* Intel® 82801HEM I/O controller hub (ICH8M-E) - RAID and AHCI
* Intel® 82801HBM I/O controller hub (ICH8M) - AHCI only
* Intel® 82801HR/HH/HO I/O controller hub (ICH8R/DH/DO) - RAID and AHCI
* Intel® 631xESB/632xESB I/O Controller Hub - RAID and AHCI
* Intel® 82801GHM I/O Controller Hub (ICH7MDH) - RAID only
* Intel® 82801GBM I/O Controller Hub (ICH7M) - AHCI only
* Intel® 82801GR/GH I/O Controller Hub (ICH7R/DH) - RAID and AHCI


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;12420502*
> In short: Yes.
> P5Q Pro all versions: South Bridge: Intel 82801JR ICH10R


OK thanx man & + Rep..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

only when i get to manage option on it i get error and program closes...
and my driver is bit older:


----------



## Taz_Man

I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what might be good to use to Overclock a P5KC board with a Q9400 2.66 GHz CPU?

The Memory is 2MB DDR3 PC3-8500 Corsair CM3X1024-1333C9.


----------



## Taz_Man

Delete


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


only when i get to manage option on it i get error and program closes...
and my driver is bit older.


The only thing I can think of that would interfere with the driver upgrade process would be the PCI IDE controller as that doesn't show at all under device manager on my system.

But if this isn't the point you are making and just stating that the programs console closes on you under the manage tab, then its probably been corrupted somehow & either needs to be reinstalled or upgraded to the newest version of the driver.
The latter being the better choice as the newest driver is better.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what might be good to use to Overclock a P5KC board with a Q9400 2.66 GHz CPU?

The Memory is 2MB DDR3 PC3-8500 Corsair CM3X1024-1333C9.


Post pics of BIOS and I'll take a look at it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on what might be good to use to Overclock a P5KC board with a Q9400 2.66 GHz CPU?

The Memory is 2MB DDR3 PC3-8500 Corsair CM3X1024-1333C9.


I run a Q9400 in my secondary system, based on a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R at [email protected] stable. And I do this with 4x2GB RAM.

That P5KC board would probably be good for 3.4 - 3.6GHz on that Q9400.

You should post bios settings, and we could try to give you a few templates to try out...


----------



## Blacklac

Anyone have trouble with BSOD 0x00000124? I read that BSOD code in the CPU forum and it said try VVT/QPI voltage first, than vCore. I'm wondering if I could be getting this from too high NB Temps? (I have a P5Q Deluxe btw).

10x multi
FSB - 380
PCIE Freq - 100
FSB to NB Strap - Auto
DRAM - 761MHz
RAM - 4-4-4-12
Static Read Control - Disabled
VCore - 1.48125
CPU GTL 0/2 - .63
CPU GTL 1/3 - .63
FSB Termination - 1.36
DRAM - 1.86
NB Voltage - 1.36
NB GTL Reference - .67
SB Voltage - 1.2
LLC - Auto (just disabled this)
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Margin Enhancement - Compatible

Everything else is on Auto.

I don't think its vCore because I had 3.7Ghz stable at 1.41 in BIOS and now 3.8Ghz is all the way up to 1.48 in BIOS and still getting BSOD.

Any suggestions? Could it be NB voltage too high or NB Temps?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12436528*
> Anyone have trouble with BSOD 0x00000124? I read that BSOD code in the CPU forum and it said try VVT/QPI voltage first, than vCore. I'm wondering if I could be getting this from too high NB Temps? (I have a P5Q Deluxe btw).
> 
> 10x multi
> FSB - 380
> PCIE Freq - 100
> FSB to NB Strap - Auto
> DRAM - 761MHz
> RAM - 4-4-4-12
> Static Read Control - Disabled
> VCore - 1.48125
> CPU GTL 0/2 - .63
> CPU GTL 1/3 - .63
> FSB Termination - 1.36
> DRAM - 1.86
> NB Voltage - 1.36
> NB GTL Reference - .67
> SB Voltage - 1.2
> LLC - Auto (just disabled this)
> CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> CPU Margin Enhancement - Compatible
> 
> Everything else is on Auto.
> 
> I don't think its vCore because I had 3.7Ghz stable at 1.41 in BIOS and now 3.8Ghz is all the way up to 1.48 in BIOS and still getting BSOD.
> 
> Any suggestions? Could it be NB voltage too high or NB Temps?


You're running only 380MHz FSB so that motherboard would do it even with 1.10V NB..

So I think you do not have a problem with NB voltage or FSB voltage..

*Your problem is Vcore* and *you need to upp it* *or enable LLC* so you would need less Vcore in BIOS for the same OC as voltage dropping under load would be eliminated..

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Well, LLC Disabled wouldn't even let me get into Windows. I'm a little scared to Enable it because I'm running high vcore and I don't want it to spike. Although, Auto probably isn't stopping that from happening either... I don't know. I idle at 1.472v right now.


----------



## Blacklac

Ok. So I should have plenty of voltage on FSB and NB at 1.3?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12436609*
> Well, LLC Disabled wouldn't even let me get into Windows. I'm a little scared to Enable it because I'm running high vcore and I don't want it to spike. Although, Auto probably isn't stopping that from happening either... I don't know. I idle at 1.472v right now.


Don't worry about enabling LLC it will not hurt your CPU..

I have been running LLC ever since I got this P5Q Pro (September 2008) and never had any issues with it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12436635*
> Ok. So I should have plenty of voltage on FSB and NB at 1.3?


Yes for that FSB it's even a overkill so there's more than enough vNB and vFSB there..

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Ok, thanks for your help. I have a new Windows 7 load so I didn't have Prime yet. I was testing playing a CPU intensive game. I finally got Prime now. I will play with my vcore some more. Thanks for your help.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12436760*
> Ok, thanks for your help. I have a new Windows 7 load so I didn't have Prime yet. I was testing playing a CPU intensive game. I finally got Prime now. I will play with my vcore some more. Thanks for your help.


You're welcome..









GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12433654*
> I run a Q9400 in my secondary system, based on a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R at [email protected] stable. And I do this with 4x2GB RAM.
> 
> That P5KC board would probably be good for 3.4 - 3.6GHz on that Q9400.
> 
> You should post bios settings, and we could try to give you a few templates to try out...


I decided to post a separate thread instead.

P5KC Thread


----------



## maxextz

hey taz did you see this i posted for you.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/773046-official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-194.html#post12396787


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hey taz did you see this i posted for you.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...l#post12396787


Yes, maxextz, thank you very much. I was debating on whether or not to get it from them or not. I had seen it before but since I hadn't found anything else I decided that was a good deal after all. I made him an offer & was able to get for a little less then the $9.99 even. So I'm really glad you reminded me about it.


----------



## maxextz

^ great stuff.







some on there were really expensive but its nice to have the backplate.


----------



## turrican9

[email protected] [email protected] 5-5-5-15 1.94v (2.02v in this board). Actually I made 1080MHz stable using 6GB RAM by going PL10 instead of 8 or 9. 8 works for 4GB RAM.

Have also been playing with FSB overclocking. Did not test for very long, but 467FSB seems very promising at 1.34vFSB x0.65GTL Prime95 Large FFT's.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

You're still messing with it??









I would settle for that OC and enjoy it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

You're still messing with it??









I would settle for that OC and enjoy it..









CHEERS..


Have great fun messing with it


----------



## turrican9

My system has been Rock stable when overclocked the last week. So giving up on 4x2GB and go for 2x2GB + 2x1GB was a smart move. Now I even have 6GB Rock stable at 1080MHz. It turns out it overclocks just as well with 6GB when compared to 4GB. Only difference is that I had to up PL from 8 to 10 when running FSB/RAM 5:6. This is due to filling all slots.

Very, very happy...


----------



## Erper

you are good cause your memory is probably 1066... mine is 800.. as soon i hit 900 i cant get into windows at all..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12446897*
> you are good cause your memory is probably 1066... mine is 800.. as soon i hit 900 i cant get into windows at all..


My memory is 800 4-4-4-12 2.0v. And unofficially in their SPD, they also shows 1000 5-5-5-15 2.0v.


----------



## Erper

mine is on stock 5-5-5-18, on 800


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12447063*
> mine is on stock 5-5-5-18, on 800


What happens if you try to overclock past 3.6GHz on that Q9550? 3.6GHz would be 423FSB x8.5.

When I tried overclocking with two different 4x2GB RAM kits I was hindered from going much past 425FSB. Even then my computer could become unstable after a powerdown and coldboot.

With 2x2GB or 2x2GB + 2x1GB all my problems where gone. I can overclock as I'd like and those 'suddenly unstable' bugs after a powerdown was also gone.

And as I've said, tried with two different memkits. Both where listed in the QVL as OK in all slots. However, they where fine when all was ran stock.

You should try to turn off your computer, let it cool down, boot up Windows and start Prime95 Large FFT's. I'm not surprised if it would give you errors pretty quick. You could try this several times.


----------



## KingT

*Erper* izbrisi poruke u PM da ti mogu poslati novu..

O yeah also try my settings with 4GB RAM just to make sure that 8GB not too hard on your NB and that high FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Thing is that from my testing with 4x2GB RAM my system could be stable sometimes, especially when not using FSB in the 425 - 449FSB range and instead use 450FSB. However, this stability was suddenly lost after a reboot or a coldboot.

This makes me wonder if many others with these boards, who uses 4x2GB, did stability testing at a certain speed and found their system stable, and just continued using their systems without further stability testing... These systems could infact be unstable, without user knowing it. Even if they would crash in stability testing, it could be fine for regular use...


----------



## Erper

ive tried your suggestion for 471fsb... but after 2 minutes windows crashes...
so i presume it could be due to memory....

my current fsb is set on 435, 10 more that previous settings.. and can get in windows...


----------



## KingT

Bump 4 the P5Q team..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

did anyone had a chance of seeing or having problems with ruber around NB, the one between cpu and rear plate??










i wipe it, but its still bit smudgy...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


did anyone had a chance of seeing or having problems with ruber around NB, the one between cpu and rear plate??

i wipe it, but its still bit smudgy...


Not for me...


----------



## turrican9

Edit: Found a *mini review of the P5Q Pro Turbo*

and

*Asus P5Q Pro Turbo SLI Setup*

use along with this HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (GTX5xx compatible 1.0 final released!)

A few P5Q Pro Turbo unboxing videos


----------



## KingT

@ turrican9

What's the occasion for these unboxing videos??









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ turrican9

What's the occasion for these unboxing videos??









CHEERS..


Just to bump this thread a little.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Just to bump this thread a little.


OK that's a noble couse..

Rep+









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


OK that's a noble couse..

Rep+









CHEERS..


Yeah, this thread has been silent lately, so I thought I should find something..

Thanks for the Rep+ mate


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


^ great stuff.







some on there were really expensive but its nice to have the backplate.


Not only is it nice to have the backplate but I like having the right one instead of some generic cheap one that has extra holes to it.


----------



## maxextz

just to let you guys see what your missing out on.












http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDyKBi1wpCo&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## MUff1N

Since you guys are posting stuff like this in here I found a very good review of the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Motherboard.
This is on Motherboards.org.
Has in depth pics of all the bios settings too!








Here's the full thing...

ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo Motherboard Review :: BIOS and Overclocking

*Bios settings pics...*


----------



## KingT

These reviews and unboxing videos would've look great in the 1st page of this club..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Hmm... Noticed the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo Factory 0503 bios at the first page in this thread... Have not tried it.. This bios is not downloadable from Asus...

On that ****ty Asus P5QL-CM board I bought there was a later release on it than I could find on Asus servers. So not surprised.


----------



## Erper

isnt bios from p5q pro and p5q pro turbo the same?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


isnt bios from p5q pro and p5q pro turbo the same?


No, they have each their own bioses.. Even if the boards are very alike...


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


No, they have each their own bioses.. Even if the boards are very alike...


That's what i tough ....


----------



## KingT

@* Erper*

I have flashed a BIOS from P5Q Pro TURBO on my P5Q Pro and everything worked except Firewire..

But I wouldn't recommend it though as there are no any benefits from it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

what other bios can go on this mobo??


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


what other bios can go on this mobo??


None..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12482173*
> Hmm... Noticed the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo Factory 0503 bios at the first page in this thread... Have not tried it.. This bios is not downloadable from Asus...


The 0503 BIOS came from my original P5Q PRO Turbo mobo... and is not available for download on ASUS' website as you have noticed.









Enjoy testing it!


----------



## ocman

*HAPPY 2000 POSTS!!!*


----------



## KingT

_*HAPPY 2KP @ P5Q Pro Turbo/Pro/Turbo CLUB..









*_


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


The 0503 BIOS came from my original P5Q PRO Turbo mobo... and is not available for download on ASUS' website as you have noticed.









Enjoy testing it!










I will look into it









Rep + for sharing that bios and for 2KP post in this excellent Club you started


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


_*HAPPY 2KP @ P5Q Pro Turbo/Pro/Turbo CLUB..









*_


Rep + for all your efforts in this nice Club


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Rep + for all your efforts in this nice Club










Back to you mate..









You have really contributed to the quality of this club..









CHEERS..


----------



## maxextz

you folks are a credit to ocn but KingT is hardcore.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12496782*
> you folks are a credit to ocn but KingT is hardcore.


Thanx man,but we all make OCN what it really is: THE BEST DAMN FORUM IN THE UNIVERSE!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12496782*
> you folks are a credit to ocn but KingT is hardcore.


KingT, the King!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12497529*
> KingT, the King!


LoL you..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Have a look at this

*dated: 02-08-2011, 12:43 PM*

*Ket:*
_
I'm in the process of making one final update to the P5Q / Pro / -E / Deluxe / Premium BIOSes. For now here is a modded P5Q Pro BIOS. Note I can't test this BIOS atm because my P5Q Pro board has died (again) and I won't have a new one for a week or so.

Changelog:

- Update Memory Table to P5Q Pro Turbo 0602
- Update Intel Option ROM to v10.1.0.1008
- Update Marvell Option ROM to v1.1.0.L73 (RAID)
- Update P6 Microcode table to P5Q Premium 2406 (fix QX9650 multi)

DL Link

Let me know how this BIOS works out for you._


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


These reviews and unboxing videos would've look great in the 1st page of this club..









CHEERS..


It's hard as heck to go back in time. Besides that I bet they weren't even available at the time this club started


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12482792*
> @ *Erper*
> 
> I have flashed a BIOS from P5Q Pro TURBO on my P5Q Pro and everything worked except Firewire..
> 
> But I wouldn't recommend it though as there are no any benefits from it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Just to add to that he also said that if you flash a Turbo with a Pro you will loose the Drive Xpert also.


----------



## maxextz

i have this qx9650 @4ghz but it fails prime in a couple of seconds cores 2 then 3 going to have to spend some more time on it but the temps are looking good at 53 max at 1.3 volts.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12499551*
> *KingT*
> 
> Have a look at this
> 
> *dated: 02-08-2011, 12:43 PM*
> 
> *Ket:*
> _
> I'm in the process of making one final update to the P5Q / Pro / -E / Deluxe / Premium BIOSes. For now here is a modded P5Q Pro BIOS. Note I can't test this BIOS atm because my P5Q Pro board has died (again) and I won't have a new one for a week or so.
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> - Update Memory Table to P5Q Pro Turbo 0602
> - Update Intel Option ROM to v10.1.0.1008
> - Update Marvell Option ROM to v1.1.0.L73 (RAID)
> - Update P6 Microcode table to P5Q Premium 2406 (fix QX9650 multi)
> 
> DL Link
> 
> Let me know how this BIOS works out for you._


Nice work *turrican9* but my current BIOS version has everithing above stated (as I have modded it myself)..

Well I havent updated only Marvell option ROM but I have updated to the Turbo ram table,P6 Microcode table from Premium and Intel Option Rom 1.0.1008..

But I will give a Ket's version try..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12500757*
> i have this qx9650 @4ghz but it fails prime in a couple of seconds cores 2 then 3 going to have to spend some more time on it but the temps are looking good at 53 max at 1.3 volts.


Prime95 Large FFT's, small FFT's or Blend?

Are you trying out 445/450FSB x9?

My Q9650 needs 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL to be Prime95 Large FFT's stable at 450FSB.

You also have the option of going with a higher multi and lower FSB on that QX. 400FSB x10 would be excellent. Then you could tighten things, down Performance Level to 7 or 8 and play with mem multipliers. Some say lower Performance Levels makes OS feel more snappy/more responsive. If going lower than PL=10 you will have to use other FSB/Mem multipliers than 1:1.

I myself are thinking of 460FSB x9, PL8, 4GB [email protected] (FSB:Mem - 5:6).


----------



## KingT

Bump..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12511938*
> Bump..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Have you tried that bios i Linked to?

I have reverted back to 9x [email protected] Vcore, LLC enabled and FSB:Mem 5:[email protected] 5-5-5-15-1.98v. Performance Level 8.

I can probably go a little lower on V-core. I'm running much cooler VS 4.05GHz and probably just as fast since i use PL8 and RAM at 1044MHz VS FSB:Mem 1:1 at 4050MHz.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12512133*
> Have you tried that bios i Linked to?


No I havent as I'm using the same moded BIOS except for Raid ROM..

And I am not using RAID so there's no need for me to flash to Ket's BIOS..

Thanx anyway for the effort and +REP..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

KingT, I'm guessing you haven't seen that I have been posting still on the other thread I started about the P5KC that I was overclocking.

I'm trying to do a P5K & I thought the same settings would work but they aren't & I don't know why exactly. The CPU is almost the same. It's a Q9450 which is still a 2.66 MHz. Instead of the Q9400 which the other was.

Anyways here is the link if you have any thoughts. Don't worry about though because I'm probably not going to be able to do anything with it anyways. I just wanted to see if I could.

P5K Thread


----------



## pitroy

*E5200* 4.163GHz - 1.425V
*Mushkin* 2x1GB/1066 @ 1086/ 5-5-5-14-45
chenxuwen mbios slic


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitroy;12517172*
> *E5200* 4.163GHz - 1.425V
> *Mushkin* 2x1GB/1066 @ 1086/ 5-5-5-14-45
> chenxuwen mbios slic


NICE


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pitroy;12517172*
> *E5200* 4.163GHz - 1.425V
> *Mushkin* 2x1GB/1066 @ 1086/ 5-5-5-14-45
> chenxuwen mbios slic


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard pitroy!!!









Nice to see you got E5200 overclocked pretty well!!!









Make sure at that speed it's error free from stress test for a minimum of 12 hours









Also, please have your system info filled out!









And check out the 1st page of this club for related info, mods, helpful tips and overclocking guides!









Happy overclocking!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Make sure you post your 2K post in this Club. This Club is in many ways your 'home' in these forums. So we can Celebrate
















I will be gone (Upgrading and setting up a new computer at someones office) rest of the day.

So in advance - Congratz on your personal 2K posts *KingT* ! Hail the King, KingT!


----------



## KingT

Yes I will..
















Thanx man,I really appreciate it..

Looking foward to your 1K posts milestone also..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

So here we go people *my 2000th post *dedicated to *This OWESOME Club..*









*THANK YOU ALL FOR MAKING THIS POSSIBLE*..
















*CHEERS**..*


----------



## maxextz




----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


So here we go people *my 2000th post *dedicated to *This OWESOME Club..*









*THANK YOU ALL FOR MAKING THIS POSSIBLE*..
















*CHEERS**..*











*Yeeaahhh!!! Hail the King, KingT! Hail the King, KingT!!! Hail the King and his 2K posts!!!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Yeeaahhh!!! Hail the King, KingT! Hail the King, KingT!!! Hail the King and his 2K posts!!!*










Thank you guys really..









Now take it easy,save yourself as there's a lot more left to come..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT,*

I advertized after some high-end P45 mobos in a Norwegian hardware site, after used high-end P45 mobos...

I already got one e-mail. A guy says he will sell me his DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus. I have read a few reviews and looked at the DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus thread in this forum. Seems to be a good overclocker. Taking Quads up to 500MHz FSB...

Two things I did not like... 4-phase power.. however, it has 4 mosfets pr. phase, 16 mosfets in total. Some say it has digital power circuitry?

Also did not like the narrow space between the two PCI-express slots... in case I will use the SLI-hack later on and run 2x GTX570 in SLI...

So what do you think of this board?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT,*

I advertized after some high-end P45 mobos in a Norwegian hardware site, after used high-end P45 mobos...

I already got one e-mail. A guy says he will sell me his DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus. I have read a few reviews and looked at the DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus thread in this forum. Seems to be a good overclocker. Taking Quads up to 500MHz FSB...

Two things I did not like... 4-phase power.. however, it has 4 mosfets pr. phase, 16 mosfets in total. Some say it has digital power circuitry?

Also did not like the narrow space between the two PCI-express slots... in case I will use the SLI-hack later on and run 2x GTX570 in SLI...

So what do you think of this board?


THIS RESULT says it all..

A great mobo for FSB OCing..= On LN2 it does 735MHz FSB with E8600 and holds 2nd place in the world ranking..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


THIS RESULT says it all..

A great mobo for FSB OCing..= On LN2 it does 735MHz FSB with E8600 and holds 2nd place in the world ranking..

CHEERS..


Wow!

So if I get a good price I should buy it?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Wow!

So if I get a good price I should buy it?










Why not??









I know I would..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Why not??









I know I would..









CHEERS..


Yeah...







I've answered the guy. Asking him for price...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah...







I've answered the guy. Asking him for price...


Is this gonna be one of your false alarm purchases??









Hope not..









CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Nice work on this thread fellas. I now have a P5Q Deluxe to go along with my P5Q Pro Turbo (which my brother is using). The on-board power button on the P5Q D is one of the nicest features. It also has massive heat-sinks and more caps than I have seen on any P45 board before. Definitely a beastly board, here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680602

My RAM and CPU heat-sink are holding me back at this point. I can get 4.5GHZ table but it is too hot.

I would like to thank KingT for advising me to get this board. Excellent job on achieving *2K posts*, keep up all the good work!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Nice work on this thread fellas. I now have a P5Q Deluxe to go along with my P5Q Pro Turbo (which my brother is using). The on-board power button on the P5Q D is one of the nicest features. It also has massive heat-sinks and more caps than I have seen on any P45 board before. Definitely a beastly board, here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1680602

My RAM and CPU heat-sink are holding me back at this point. I can get 4.5GHZ table but it is too hot.

I would like to thank KingT for advising me to get this board. Excellent job on achieving *2K posts*, keep up all the good work!


Yeah P5Q Deluxe is the one of the best P45 mobos outhere..

Glad that you're happy with it..









Thanx man,really appreciate it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Is this gonna be one of your false alarm purchases??









Hope not..









CHEERS..


This time I'm actually in contact with a live person. And if he answers me, and the price is right I will probably buy.. Seems like a great motherboard...

Will probably need a Noctua D-14 also, if overclocking beyond 4GHz on that DFI board. If and when I get it...

Edit: By the way, was impressed what this guy accomplished with his Q8400 and P5Q-E FSB wise... Saw you posted in that thread...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


This time I'm actually in contact with a live person. And if he answers me, and the price is right I will probably buy.. Seems like a great motherboard...

Will probably need a Noctua D-14 also, if overclocking beyond 4GHz on that DFI board. If and when I get it...


LoL my CM Hyper 212 would be enough even for 4.2GHz if this mobo could do it as my Q9550 does 4.2GHz w/ 1.37V (LOAD).. CLICK HERE..

It's stable in every benchmark I have trown it at (Cinebench R10,WPrime 32M and 1024M,Super Pi,3DMark 06,Vantage,11 etc..)

It just errors in P95 LARGE FFT due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS..

It's actually fine to run on everyday basics (I have used it for a full day without any issues)..

But still I prefer to be P95 stable before all..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


LoL my CM Hyper 212 would be enough even for 4.2GHz if this mobo could do it as my Q9550 does 4.2GHz w/ 1.37V (LOAD).. CLICK HERE..

It's stable in every benchmark I have trown it at (Cinebench R10,WPrime 32M and 1024M,Super Pi,3DMark 06,Vantage,11 etc..)

It just errors in P95 LARGE FFT due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS..

It's actually fine to run on everyday basics but (I have used it for a full day without any issues)..

But still I prefer to be P95 stable before all..

CHEERS..


My TT Ultra Extreme with the fan auto regulating up to 1700rpm and Q9650 4GHz ++ at 1.34v full IBT load produces temps close to 80c in hottest core...

However, I could ignore IBT and instead use Prime95 small FFT's for CPU stability testing. Runs 10c lower VS IBT. And is really good enough for CPU stability testing. My cooling will probably cope with 1.4v under load if using Prime95.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


My TT Ultra Extreme with the fan auto regulating up to 1700rpm and Q9650 4GHz ++ at 1.34v full IBT load produces temps close to 80c in hottest core...

However, I could ignore IBT and instead use Prime95 small FFT's for CPU stability testing. Runs 10c lower VS IBT. And is really good enough for CPU stability testing. My cooling will probably cope with 1.4v under load if using Prime95.


You could still use IBT but with window opened since you live in Norway and is winter time..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


You could still use IBT but with window opened since you live in Norway and is winter time..









CHEERS..


Lol! Yeah









What was your IBT temps when at 4.2GHz and 1.37v full load?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Lol! Yeah









What was your IBT temps when at 4.2GHz and 1.37v full load?


I have never tested it with IBT at that freq,but I estimate around 80C - 85C max..

My CM Hyper 212 keeps this Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and 1.30V (LOAD) at 70C on the hottest core in IBT 20 runs..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have never tested it with IBT at that freq,but I estimate around 80C - 85C max..

My CM Hyper 212 keeps this Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and 1.30V (LOAD) at 70C on the hottest core in IBT 20 runs..

CHEERS..


I have tested 4.2GHz and 1.37v full load IBT. It reached 85c + on hottest core. Computer BSOD'd after a while...

However, testing right now at 9 x467FSB 1.37v [email protected] 95 small FFT's. Hottest core is barely hitting 70C according to CPUID Hardware monitor. Core temp 0.99.8 is reporting hottest core at 72C now...

So if only using Prime95 small FFT's for CPU stability test my cooling can keep up with the speeds/volts...

And really... If it is Prime95 stable it will be stable for everything else.. IBT is totally overkill..


----------



## mm67

I used to get temps like this with Megahalems. This run was made with LLC off, 1.36 was idle voltage and 1.30 full load voltage. I was using 2 * Silverstone FM121 fans at that time, those were some loud fans.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


I used to get temps like this with Megahalems. This run was made with LLC off, 1.36 was idle voltage and 1.30 full load voltage. I was using 2 * Silverstone FM121 fans at that time, those were some loud fans.


So it was stable at 4.2GHz ++ at only 1.3v full load Voltage? In that case you had a real winner Q9550


----------



## mm67

It still runs @ 4.25 GHz using exactly 1.296 V according to Cpu-Z, bios Vcore setting is 1.3375 V with LLC on.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


So it was stable at 4.2GHz ++ at only 1.3v full load Voltage? In that case you had a real winner Q9550










Usually running a CPU on Gigabyte UD3P requires less Vcore than on P5Q mobos for the same OC..

Probably due higher Vcore amperage on the Gigabyte motherboard..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Usually running a CPU on Gigabyte UD3P requires less Vcore than on P5Q mobos for the same OC..

Probably due higher Vcore amperage on the Gigabyte motherboard..

CHEERS..


I did not know that... By the way, when using 4x2GB RAM VS 2x2GB or 2x2GB + 2x1GB (All slots), CPU requires more Vcore. Have tested it in both my P5Q Pro Turbo and Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R...

So do you agree that Prime95 Small FFT's is good enough for CPU stability testing, instead of using IBT?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I did not know that... By the way, when using 4x2GB RAM VS 2x2GB or 2x2GB + 2x1GB (All slots), CPU requires more Vcore. Have tested it in both my P5Q Pro Turbo and Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R...

So do you agree that Prime95 Small FFT's is good enough for CPU stability testing, instead of using IBT?


Yes it is, but id doesn't mean that if you pass P95 Smal FFT that your CPU automatically will be IBT stable..

I'd say a couple of hours in P95 Small FFT is good enough..

I have tested my OC with 12h of P95 Small FFT anyway (and 12h of Large FFT and BLEND too) ,regardless of it passing IBT/Linpack test..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes it is, but id doesn't mean that if you pass P95 Smal FFT that your CPU automatically will be IBT stable..

I'd say a couple of hours in P95 Small FFT is good enough..

I have tested my OC with 12h of P95 Small FFT anyway (and 12h of Large FFT and BLEND too) ,regardless of it passing IBT/Linpack test..

CHEERS..


I know, IBT is mostly good only for testing CPU. Prime95 Large FFT's and Blend is very important. And also memtest for Windows.

The other day I passed 12 hours + Blend, but it failed quickly in memtest for Windows. Needed more Volts for mem. So a combination of all these are important.

However, I feel I can skip IBT (Since it mostly tests CPU stability) and instead use Prime 95 small FFT's for a couple of hours. + the rest of them.

At least when testing at these Volts. I'm missing out 4.2GHz + if using IBT as an indication for stability. If Prime95 stable it will be stable for everything else. That is a good enough stability test.

In the past (Long before LinX/IBT) I always used Prime95 or Orthos. If I passed these, I never had any problems...


----------



## higain_guitar

Hello everybody,

I have an Asus P5Q Pro Turbo Mobo and a Yorkfield quad 9650 E0 stepping cpu. I haven't overclocked a cpu in many years, so please let me know if I messed anything up/forgot anything. (I have been reading forum posts most of the day, but would still appreciate some advice if you have the time.)

Thanks in advance for your help.

Basically, I only wanted a little over clocking because I only only use this particular computer for recording music (my daw)
and it has 8gb of cheap Kingston value ddr2 ram, which I don't want to replace with more expensive ram.

So, I decided that to keep the ram at 800 mhz I would raise the bus speed to 400 as opposed to 333 and set the FSB to DRAM ratio as 1:1. This gives me a 3.60 ghz yorkfield and a 1600 fsb mobo, which the asus board can handle.

Originally, I used "Auto" for all of the other settings in "Ai Tweaker" in the bios. However, I noticed that some of these seemed a bit high, such as the core voltage of 1.35v, the CPU PPL of 1.7v, FSB Term/VVT 1.3v, Northbridge volts 1.3v.

So I manually set those four a little lower (see *bold* below) and made some other manual settings:

Fsb freq... ........ 400
Fsb Strap to nb.. 333
Dram Freq... ...... 801
Dram .............. Auto

*Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250*
Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
*Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.6*
*Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2*
Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
*Nb Voltage..........: 1.2*
Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.50

Load Line Calib.....: Disabled
Cpu Spread Sp.....: Disabled
Pcie Spread Sp....: Disabled
Cpu Clock Skew...: Normal
NB Clock Skew.....: Normal
Cpu Margin Ench..: Optimized

Afterwards, I ran prime95 26.5 build 5 on blend for 2 hours and 40 minutes w/round off checking on and there were no errors or any other kind of problem.

The load temps seem good to me: Ambient temp 72 farenheit, and the cores averaged 45 Celsius as measured by core temp 0.99.8 and the mobo averaged 18 Celsius as measured by everest. I think the temps are ok, right?

So am I done? Are those voltages ok? Do any of my manual settings look wrong or too high or too low?

I just want to do this whole thing correctly, and I know you guys are experts. I appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## SyveRson

*higain guitar* looks like your getting the hang of things.

CPU PLL Voltage would probably be alright at 1.5, set 1.52-1.54.

Other than that, let it blend on Prime for at least 10 hours.

If it fails, Enable Load Line Callib and you should be good.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *higain_guitar;12538954*
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have an Asus P5Q Pro Turbo Mobo and a Yorkfield quad 9650 E0 stepping cpu. I haven't overclocked a cpu in many years, so please let me know if I messed anything up/forgot anything. (I have been reading forum posts most of the day, but would still appreciate some advice if you have the time.)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Basically, I only wanted a little over clocking because I only only use this particular computer for recording music (my daw)
> and it has 8gb of cheap Kingston value ddr2 ram, which I don't want to replace with more expensive ram.
> 
> So, I decided that to keep the ram at 800 mhz I would raise the bus speed to 400 as opposed to 333 and set the FSB to DRAM ratio as 1:1. This gives me a 3.60 ghz yorkfield and a 1600 fsb mobo, which the asus board can handle.
> 
> Originally, I used "Auto" for all of the other settings in "Ai Tweaker" in the bios. However, I noticed that some of these seemed a bit high, such as the core voltage of 1.35v, the CPU PPL of 1.7v, FSB Term/VVT 1.3v, Northbridge volts 1.3v.
> 
> So I manually set those four a little lower (see *bold* below) and made some other manual settings:
> 
> Fsb freq... ........ 400
> Fsb Strap to nb.. 333
> Dram Freq... ...... 801
> Dram .............. Auto
> 
> *Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250*
> Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
> *Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.6*
> *Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2*
> Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
> *Nb Voltage..........: 1.2*
> Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
> Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.50
> 
> Load Line Calib.....: Disabled
> Cpu Spread Sp.....: Disabled
> Pcie Spread Sp....: Disabled
> Cpu Clock Skew...: Normal
> NB Clock Skew.....: Normal
> Cpu Margin Ench..: Optimized
> 
> Afterwards, I ran prime95 26.5 build 5 on blend for 2 hours and 40 minutes w/round off checking on and there were no errors or any other kind of problem.
> 
> The load temps seem good to me: Ambient temp 72 farenheit, and the cores averaged 45 Celsius as measured by core temp 0.99.8 and the mobo averaged 18 Celsius as measured by everest. I think the temps are ok, right?
> 
> So am I done? Are those voltages ok? Do any of my manual settings look wrong or too high or too low?
> 
> I just want to do this whole thing correctly, and I know you guys are experts. I appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi higain_guitar, welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Nice that you have lowered the voltages a bit... especially that CPU PLL.









As for overclocking, do check out the 2nd post in the 1st page of this owners club for the helpful tips on the settings you should change to for better overclocking.









Please fill out your system info so others can better assist you.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Got an answer from the guy selling his DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus









Price is 500,- Norwegian Krones = 64.5 Euros + shipping. Will be closer to 77 Euros







Great price! I'm buying!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12541892*
> *KingT*
> 
> Got an answer from the guy selling his DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price is 500,- Norwegian Krones = 64.5 Euros + shipping. Will be closer to 77 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great price! I'm buying!


Grat man,looking foward to your reports on OC..

I have also found P5Q deluxe for 70€uro and 2x1GB of HyperX 1066MHz ram for 25€euros but decided not to go after it..









I'm gonna save myself some cash for decent upgrades (IvyBridge etc..)..

CHEERS..


----------



## higain_guitar

Dear SyveRson and ocman,

Thanks for your help. I just filled in my system info. Last night I lowered the CPU PLL to 1.54 as per SyveRson's suggestion and I started another prime95 blend test. So far it has been running for 8 hours without any problems. I am going to let it go 10 hours before I stop it.

So now my values are:

Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250
Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2
Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
Nb Voltage..........: 1.2
Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.5

Are you guys sure that an FSB term volt of 1.2 is ok?
The asus bios tells me the max for 45 nm cpus is 1.1v.

Also post 2 of this thread says to Enable Load-line Calibration.
However, since my overclock is small 3.6 ghz and I have already run prime95 for 8 hours with LLC disabled, do I really need to enable it?
I am inclined to leave it disabled, but what do you guys think?

Finally, I have Cpu Margin Ench on "Optimized" should I set it to "performance"? I am confused about this one.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *higain_guitar;12541975*
> Dear SyveRson and ocman,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I just filled in my system info. Last night I lowered the CPU PLL to 1.54 as per SyveRson's suggestion and I started another prime95 blend test. So far it has been running for 8 hours without any problems. I am going to let it go 10 hours before I stop it.
> 
> So now my values are:
> 
> Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250
> Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
> Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
> Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2
> Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
> Nb Voltage..........: 1.2
> Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
> Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.5
> 
> Are you guys sure that an FSB term volt of 1.2 is ok?
> The asus bios tells me the max for 45 nm cpus is 1.1v.
> 
> Also post 2 of this thread says to Enable Load-line Calibration.
> However, since my overclock is small 3.6 ghz and I have already run prime95 for 8 hours with LLC disabled, do I really need to enable it?
> I am inclined to leave it disabled, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Finally, I have Cpu Margin Ench on "Optimized" should I set it to "performance"? I am confused about this one.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Your FSB termination Voltage is just fine. No worries.

Just leave LLC Disabled since your overclock is stable. Also Intel do not reccomend LLC enabled.

Otherwise, your settings seems fine.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12541936*
> Grat man,looking foward to your reports on OC..
> 
> I have also found P5Q deluxe for 70€uro and 2x1GB of HyperX 1066MHz ram for 25€euros but decided not to go after it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna save myself some cash for decent upgrades (IvyBridge etc..)..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm thinking, for such a small amount of money I can have lots of fun







I don't see myself upgrading to a new socket this year anyway...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12542024*
> I'm thinking, for such a small amount of money I can have lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see myself upgrading to a new socket this year anyway...


I don't think that I could have any more fun with LGA775 than I have already..









So slowly but surely I'm moving to a newer,better things..

But yeah I'll still be on this socket for this year for sure..









CHEERS..


----------



## higain_guitar

Dear turrican9,

Thanks for your help. I need this particular pc to last 5 years (its only for music making). Wth the voltage settings I used below this cpu should work fine for 5 years right? I mean its not like the voltages are so high that the cpu will die sooner, right?

Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250
Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2
Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
Nb Voltage..........: 1.2
Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.5

Thanks again for your help.

PS: Maybe *KingT* could chime in on the 5 year life questions as well?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *higain_guitar;12542100*
> Dear turrican9,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I need this particular pc to last 5 years (its only for music making). Wth the voltage settings I used below this cpu should work fine for 5 years right? I mean its not like the voltages are so high that the cpu will die sooner, right?
> 
> Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250
> Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
> Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
> Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2
> Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
> Nb Voltage..........: 1.2
> Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
> Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.5
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> PS: Maybe *KingT* could chime in on the 5 year life questions as well?


On those voltages it could probably last you 10 years..









No worries there for sure..









Keep your core temperatures under 75C at all time and you're safe..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *higain_guitar;12542100*
> Dear turrican9,
> 
> Thanks for your help. I need this particular pc to last 5 years (its only for music making). Wth the voltage settings I used below this cpu should work fine for 5 years right? I mean its not like the voltages are so high that the cpu will die sooner, right?
> 
> Cpu Voltage ........: 1.250
> Cpu Gtl Ref .........: 0.61x
> Cpu Pll Voltage.....: 1.54
> Fsb Term. Volt.....: 1.2
> Dram Voltage.......: 1.8
> Nb Voltage..........: 1.2
> Sb Voltage..........: 1.1
> Pcie Sata Volt......: 1.5
> 
> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> PS: Maybe *KingT* could chime in on the 5 year life questions as well?


Your Voltages are very moderate and fine. Should be running very cool, as long as you have normal airflow in your case and such.

However, there are never any guarantees that your PC will last 5 years. Components can fail. You never know with electronics. Even at stock speeds.

Anyway, with the settings you are using I would say that you have very moderate settings and that you are not forcing a shorter life on your setup.


----------



## higain_guitar

Thanks KingT! I feel so much better about this overclock having talked it over with the great people of this forum.

Now maybe I can record some music without worrying the overclock will go bad...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *higain_guitar*


Thanks KingT! I feel so much better about this overclock having talked it over with the great people of this forum.

Now maybe I can record some music without worrying the overclock will go bad...










Now go and make some good music for all of us..









GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## higain_guitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Anyway, with the settings you are using I would say that you have very moderate settings and that you are not forcing a shorter life on your setup.


That is music to my ears, because I precisely did not want to overclock in such a way that I forced a shorter life on my cpu.

I was only talking about the cpu with 5 years questions, because you are correct that other components might (and probably will fail). I wouldn't be surprised in my power supply went sometime in the next 5 years....

Cheers.


----------



## higain_guitar

Alright, last question for today. My machine has run prime 95 on blend for 11 hours straight now without any errors or other problems.

Should I go longer, or is that enough of a stability test?

Thanks.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *higain_guitar*


Alright, last question for today. My machine has run prime 95 on blend for 11 hours straight now without any errors or other problems.

Should I go longer, or is that enough of a stability test?

Thanks.










You could also run IBT 10 passes using max mem. To test CPU stability. There are several tests you could have used...

However, with such a mild overclock, and seeing your 11 + hours Blend stable (Which tests a little bit of all FFT's) it should be stable for everyday use...


----------



## higain_guitar

Thanks again for your help.
I did try IBT, though not with your settings.
I will probably try IBT again the future.

For now, I think I'm finished.

Time to try out some new music...


----------



## mmBoogieman

Nice, nice thread.







I've had this mobo in service since July of 2010 and have loved the heck out of it, mostly because I've gotten screaming stock performance out of it with no temp issues. Granted, I've not OC'd this baby yet because I'm too busy to do the regression testing, but that's partly why I'm here. It's time to crank this thing up and you guys seem to have done it all!

First, I'm running exclusively on a Kingston SSD but need to expand storage. But when I connect another SATA device, the system can't boot to the SSD. There's obviously a 'secret' config combo is required to make this acknowledge both devices. Instead of experimenting and possibly compromising my perfect (and by perfect I mean STINKIN' perfect!) Win7 build, could I ask for recommendations from you guys?

Please add me to the list, too.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman*


Nice, nice thread.







I've had this mobo in service since July of 2010 and have loved the heck out of it, mostly because I've gotten screaming stock performance out of it with no temp issues. Granted, I've not OC'd this baby yet because I'm too busy to do the regression testing, but that's partly why I'm here. It's time to crank this thing up and you guys seem to have done it all!

First, I'm running exclusively on a Kingston SSD but need to expand storage. But when I connect another SATA device, the system can't boot to the SSD. There's obviously a 'secret' config combo is required to make this acknowledge both devices. Instead of experimenting and possibly compromising my perfect (and by perfect I mean STINKIN' perfect!) Win7 build, could I ask for recommendations from you guys?

Please add me to the list, too.


Welcomme to the OCN..









Now fill in your system cpecs BY CLICKING HERE so we all could know what are you running..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman*


Nice, nice thread.







I've had this mobo in service since July of 2010 and have loved the heck out of it, mostly because I've gotten screaming stock performance out of it with no temp issues. Granted, I've not OC'd this baby yet because I'm too busy to do the regression testing, but that's partly why I'm here. It's time to crank this thing up and you guys seem to have done it all!

First, I'm running exclusively on a Kingston SSD but need to expand storage. But when I connect another SATA device, the system can't boot to the SSD. There's obviously a 'secret' config combo is required to make this acknowledge both devices. Instead of experimenting and possibly compromising my perfect (and by perfect I mean STINKIN' perfect!) Win7 build, could I ask for recommendations from you guys?

Please add me to the list, too.


First, Welcome to this thread







Second, please fill out your system in your control panel. Third, you can change boot order on your serial ATA devices from bios.

After you have installed harddrives, go into bios and check the boot order. Also, do not use those two Drive Xpert connectors. The White and Orange. Make sure your SSD is plugged into the red Serial ATA port 1 (Or was it 0?), anyway, first of them...


----------



## turrican9

I think we need a new poll or something in this club...

Something like this - *'Do you love your P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo enough to throw out your girlfriend, or never have a girlfriend again?'*


----------



## higain_guitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman*


Nice, nice thread.







I've had this mobo in service since July of 2010 and have loved the heck out of it, mostly because I've gotten screaming stock performance out of it with no temp issues.


Welcome to the forum! I agree, of all the motherboards I have ever used the P5Q Pro Turbo has had the best temps.

Good luck with your overclocking.


----------



## higain_guitar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I think we need a new poll or something in this club...

Something like this - *'Do you love your P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo enough to throw out your girlfriend, or never have a girlfriend again?'*



Hmm... what about us married guys, no poll for us?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *higain_guitar*


Hmm... what about us married guys, no poll for us?










*'Do you love your P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo enough to throw out your girlfriend/wife, or never have a girlfriend/wife again?'*


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*'Do you love your P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo enough to throw out your girlfriend/wife, or never have a girlfriend/wife again?'*










The answer: NO..I'd rather to be gettin some booty..









CHEERS..


----------



## mmBoogieman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


First, Welcome to this thread







Second, please fill out your system in your control panel. Third, you can change boot order on your serial ATA devices from bios.

After you have installed harddrives, go into bios and check the boot order. Also, do not use those two Drive Xpert connectors. The White and Orange. Make sure your SSD is plugged into the red Serial ATA port 1 (Or was it 0?), anyway, first of them...


I knew I was missing something.







Done.

The SSD is sitting in the DriveXpert port, so that's gotta change first. Will report back. Thanks!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman*


I knew I was missing something.







Done.

The SSD is sitting in the DriveXpert port, so that's gotta change first. Will report back. Thanks!


Lol! *Asus DriveXpert - Super Speed My Ass!*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


The answer: NO..I'd rather to be gettin some booty..









CHEERS..


After a while you get tired of it, and you will miss your P5Q Pro again


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


After a while you get tired of it, and you will miss your P5Q Pro again










There's so many games to be played and on so many levels with a booty







and they still are keep comming..









But with this mobo there's nothing left for me,have done it all..









Still I would hate to see it go or bit the dust..at least until I decide to upgrade..










CHEERS..


----------



## mmBoogieman

OK, that was stupid-easy. Leaving the mode in IDE on th BIOS and not touching any other setting for Drive Xpert (I don't even like typing that) did the trick. Any other change refused to use the SSD as a boot device...even if it was prioritized as #1.







Anyway, that's done. Now to the good stuff.

I see several of you running the same CPU at over 3GHz with solid stability and temp. This machine runs 24/7 and is used primarily for gaming or ismple work tasks as needed, so stability is the key. Squeezing performance out of the video card is also an objective. So starting with the CPU, what's a good starting point?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman*


I see several of you running the same CPU at over 3GHz with solid stability and temp. This machine runs 24/7 and is used primarily for gaming or ismple work tasks as needed, so stability is the key. Squeezing performance out of the video card is also an objective. So starting with the CPU, what's a good starting point?


Here are 3.6GHz (450 to 460MHz FSB)for you to try out..

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900MHz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
8x CPU multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.6GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=1.xxV (by memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8x..

*Testing methodology:*

*1. * *But first test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

*2.* If you pass reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x8 =3.6GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash or error then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & IBT 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

CHEERS..


----------



## Cyclops

Ah Hi, I've been trying to OC my QX6850 for a couple of days now. I can only stabilize it @ stock voltages with 333*10 settings. I've used to run the system 17 hours+ prime 95 stable with 333*11 @ 1.40625 vcore, but these settings don't work for me anymore.

I tried 400*9 @ 1.5 vcore, 2v pll , and 1.4v NB, and I still can't get it stable. I really need some help here.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman;12544429*
> OK, that was stupid-easy. Leaving the mode in IDE on th BIOS and not touching any other setting for Drive Xpert (I don't even like typing that) did the trick. Any other change refused to use the SSD as a boot device...even if it was prioritized as #1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that's done. Now to the good stuff.
> 
> I see several of you running the same CPU at over 3GHz with solid stability and temp. This machine runs 24/7 and is used primarily for gaming or ismple work tasks as needed, so stability is the key. Squeezing performance out of the video card is also an objective. So starting with the CPU, what's a good starting point?


I have that Q9400 in my secondary system. Running rock stable at 3.6GHz in a Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. 1.25v [email protected] IBT Load.

Try to use KingT's template and try 1.25v + LLC enabled. If not stable, increase it.

Also to be Prime95 Large FFT's stable at 450FSB you have to play with vFSB and GTL settings. I need 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL for 450FSB in my P5Q Pro [email protected] combo. This will vary from different setups. So you must finetune.

3.6GHz should be pretty easy for you to get stable. Much past this with your current motherboard is difficult, due to only one GTL setting. That is if you wanna be Prime95 Large FFT stable. Even if you get 460FSB stable it will only give you 3680MHz on that Q9400, due to it's low x8 multiplier. So 3.6GHz is the best 24/7 setting to go for. 450FSB on your board is pretty much a given.


----------



## turrican9

*mmBoogieman*

Try these,

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 450
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-900

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :
All at Auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: AUTO
MEM. OC Charger: AUTO
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pullin's Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.25000 (Or something close. Try more if Unstable)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: x0.65 (Run Prime95 Large FFT's and play with this if unstable)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.28 (Run Prime95 Large FFT's and play with this if unstable)
DRAM Voltage: 2.0
NB Voltage: 1.26
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance_


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclops;12545685*
> Ah Hi, I've been trying to OC my QX6850 for a couple of days now. I can only stabilize it @ stock voltages with 333*10 settings. I've used to run the system 17 hours+ prime 95 stable with 333*11 @ 1.40625 vcore, but these settings don't work for me anymore.
> 
> I tried 400*9 @ 1.5 vcore, 2v pll , and 1.4v NB, and I still can't get it stable. I really need some help here.


It used to be stable on that same motherboard? Same mem and same PSU?

If so, maybe your motherboard, RAM or PSU has gone faulty? Or maybe your CPU has degraded?


----------



## Cyclops

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12546967*
> It used to be stable on that same motherboard? Same mem and same PSU?
> 
> If so, maybe your motherboard, RAM or PSU has gone faulty? Or maybe your CPU has degraded?


Yep, same everything. I'm afraid something might have gone wrong.


----------



## higain_guitar

Well, I finally did the IBT test and it passed.
It seems to report the wrong clock speed though...

IntelBurnTest v2.50
Created by AgentGOD

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
Clock Speed: 2.71 GHz
Active Physical Cores: 4
Total System Memory: 8191 MB

Stress Level: Maximum (7417 MB)
Testing started on 2/27/2011 2:08:27 PM
Time (s)Speed (GFlops)Result
[14:15:40] 386.86649.47744.062652e-002
[14:22:45] 382.81250.00134.062652e-002
[14:29:51] 382.55350.03524.062652e-002
[14:36:57] 383.00949.97554.062652e-002
[14:44:02] 382.37750.05824.062652e-002
[14:51:07] 382.44450.04944.062652e-002
[14:58:13] 383.07049.96764.062652e-002
[15:05:19] 383.20049.95074.062652e-002
[15:12:28] 385.80549.61354.062652e-002
[15:19:33] 382.93349.98564.062652e-002
Testing ended on 2/27/2011 3:19:34 PM
Test Result: Success.


----------



## KingT

Bump for P5Q team..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Do you think it would be possible to 'unhide' the last CPU GTL setting in the P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo via some kind of bios coding? Or is it hardware related in some way?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12558531*
> *KingT*
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to 'unhide' the last CPU GTL setting in the P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo via some kind of bios coding? Or is it hardware related in some way?


There's been some talk about it on Xtremesystems and on Ket's thread and he has also confirmed that it would be a wild goose hunt..

So No,as that would require a backwardly engineering the BIOS which is very hard (read impossible)..

The easiest way would be to buy a BIOS chip from P5Q Deluxe or P5Q-E and stick it in P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO and see what would happen..

But those mobos differ physically (Deluxe and E have 3 PCIE x16 slots,dual LAN,more Phases for CPU etc) so nobody knows what would happen..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12559001*
> There's been some talk about it on Xtremesystems and on Ket's thread and he has also confirmed that it would be a wild goose hunt..
> 
> So No,as that would require a backwardly engineering the BIOS which is very hard (read impossible)..
> 
> The easiest way would be to buy a BIOS chip from P5Q Deluxe or P5Q-E and stick it in P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO and see what would happen..
> 
> But those mobos differ physically (Deluxe and E have 3 PCIE x16 slots,dual LAN,more Phases for CPU etc) so nobody knows what would happen..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm playing a little with vFSB and GTL at 471FSB x8.5 right now. I left the CPU GTL at Auto and finetune vFSB via Turbo V in Windows.

AIDA64 shows the GTL as x0.615. I always thought it would default to 0.67x when at Auto?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12559143*
> I'm playing a little with vFSB and GTL at 471FSB x8.5 right now. I left the CPU GTL at Auto and finetune vFSB via Turbo V in Windows.
> 
> AIDA64 shows the GTL as x0.615. I always thought it would default to 0.67x when at Auto?


P5Q Pro and Pro TURBO doesn't have 0.67x GTL at all..(only 0.61x,0.63x and 0.65x)..

So when on AUTO and OCing who knows what mobo sets for GTL..

And I wouldn't trust any 3rd party software for reading GTL's..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12559185*
> P5Q Pro and Pro TURBO doesn't have 0.67x GTL at all..(only 0.61x,0.63x and 0.65x)..
> 
> So when on AUTO and OCing who knows what mobo sets for GTL..
> 
> And I wouldn't trust any 3rd party software for reading GTL's..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know they don't have 0.67xGTL when setting manual mode. But I was under the impression that Intel's stadard specs was 0.67x (Or 0.667 to be precise) 1.1vFSB = 0.7337v for 45nm Quad. And that these boards would default to that value at Auto, even if you cannot select it manually.


----------



## Erper

i have question to ask and its about memory OC on this mobo...
how come max OC potential on p5q pro on 8gb memory is 961mhz, and on ep35c-ds3r is way over 1k mhz..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12559242*
> i have question to ask and its about memory OC on this mobo...
> how come max OC potential on p5q pro on 8gb memory is 961mhz, and on ep35c-ds3r is way over 1k mhz..


LOL! Same experience. I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and also have a GA-P35 DS3R. Gigabyte board overclocks much better using 8GB VS P5Q Pro Turbo.

Well... It's just the way it is...

I know one thing, if using the Standard Performance Enhance setting on the Gigabyte board the Mem copy speeds go way down. It may be that the P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo is using tighter chipset timings VS these P35 Gigabyte boards.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12559211*
> I know they don't have 0.67xGTL when setting manual mode. But I was under the impression that Intel's stadard specs was 0.67x (Or 0.667 to be precise) 1.1vFSB = 0.7337v for 45nm Quad. And that these boards would default to that value at Auto, even if you cannot select it manually.


Asus didn't care about Intel default voltage values obviously..

And these mobos have a bad habit of overvolting components anyway vPLL,vFSB,vNB,vRAM so there's no rules here..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12559242*
> i have question to ask and its about memory OC on this mobo...
> how come max OC potential on p5q pro on 8gb memory is 961mhz, and on ep35c-ds3r is way over 1k mhz..


Becouse P5Q Pro has a owefull memory support..

And that is P35 vs P45 so there's no valid comparision between those mobos..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well by experience of ds3r and pro i would give + to ds3r mobo.. easier to deal with...
only minus to ds3r i would give cause older chip, p35...


----------



## turrican9

*P35 VS P45*

Should be very small differences


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12559327*
> well by experience of ds3r and pro i would give + to ds3r mobo.. easier to deal with...
> only minus to ds3r i would give cause older chip, p35...


That DS3R is really a great board for it's age. Also because it was among the cheapest P35 boards in Gigabyte's P35 lineup. Still it has 6-Phase power, lot's of serial ATA connectors, OK sound, A relative Big NB cooler and overclocks very nicely. And very easy to overclock. Very stable overclocking 4x2GB RAM @ 1050MHz +...

I myself use a [email protected] in that board. Rock stable. And that is at 450FSB with a Quad Core. Only needed +0.1v FSB Volts and +0.2 NB Volts.

Still I love my P5Q Pro Turbo. It clocks nicely when using 2x2GB + 2x1GB = 6GB in all slots. Right now I'm at [email protected] [email protected] 5-5-5-15 and Performance Level 8. All pullins enabled and AI at Strong setting. Rock stable.

Overclocking using 4x2GB RAM was a nightmare. I gave up. Tried two different kits.

If overclocking with 8GB RAM and you have tested your P5Q Pro stable, try to turn off your computer. Turn off the PSU and let it cool down a few minutes. Then fire up Windows again and start Prime95 Large FFT's. I wouldn't be surprised if it gave you an error instantly, even though you had tested it stable before the powerdown.


----------



## Erper

well, mine is with ddr3, which is good since i can go with upgrades even if it have p35...
read thread under ds3r mobos, i left comments there too...

for ddr2 on p5q pro... hm, it just seems that pro is not capable of OCing on 8gb...
i read even 6gb is in some cases better for oc on this mobo than 8gb...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12559600*
> well, mine is with ddr3, which is good since i can go with upgrades even if it have p35...
> read thread under ds3r mobos, i left comments there too...
> 
> for ddr2 on p5q pro... hm, it just seems that pro is not capable of OCing on 8gb...
> i read even 6gb is in some cases better for oc on this mobo than 8gb...


8GB and even 6GB of RAM is overkill nowdays for everyting except for 3D design where you need as much RAM as you can get..

4GB sits just perfect..

CHEERS..


----------



## higain_guitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12559696*
> 8GB and even 6GB of RAM is overkill nowdays for everyting except for 3D design where you need as much RAM as you can get..
> 
> 4GB sits just perfect..
> 
> CHEERS..


Except also for us music makers. Its nice to have 8 gigs so you can load a whole orchestra or grand piano or drum set into memory for low latency....


----------



## Erper

well from 8, u cant go wrong.. just its not for OC...


----------



## turrican9

I ended up between 4 and 8GB. 6GB. However, this was only to give me some piece of mind. I could never forget my failures trying to overclock the P5Q Pro Turbo with 8GB RAM.

I tried again and again. It was almost driving me crazy. After I got 6GB i settled down. However, for gaming and regular use 4GB is enough, just as KingT says.. And it overclocks very nice using 4GB RAM.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12559882*
> well from 8, u cant go wrong.. just its not for OC...


Yeah it's not for OC..But this is OCN!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12559983*
> Yeah it's not for OC..But this is OCN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

If overclocking with 8GB you could try this,
_
2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 7
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO_

Mind you, mem bandwith will drop a good deal.


----------



## higain_guitar

I am thinking of ditching windows xp sp3 and installing windows 7 sp1 64 bit. If I do that, does windows 7 already have the asus p5q pro turbo chipset drivers in it, or do I have to download them from asus and install them after I install windows 7?

Thanks...


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *higain_guitar*


I am thinking of ditching windows xp sp3 and installing windows 7 sp1 64 bit. If I do that, does windows 7 already have the asus p5q pro turbo chipset drivers in it, or do I have to download them from asus and install them after I install windows 7?

Thanks...


You will need to install the latest drivers.

I keep all the drivers for my board on a flash drive, makes it easier.

You won't need to load a Raid driver or anything during installation, they are built into Windows 7. However, you should eventually update all your drivers.


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey guys. You wouldn't believe the bad luck I've been having with these boards I've been getting. So far I still haven't gotten a working one yet









I think I dealt with 2 different MFG Refurbished that had problems & then I found a New, Open Box one that I just got today, except when I opened it instead of there being a P5Q Deluxe there was a P5Q-E









I can't seem to find anything available now. I'm not buying a Used one. I don't understand why the heck no one is making any good 775 boards still with so many users still out there. ASUS doesn't even make a good 775 board anymore do they?


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12576540*
> 
> I think I dealt with 2 different MFG Refurbished that had problems & then I found a New, Open Box one that I just got today, except when I opened it instead of there being a P5Q Deluxe there was a P5Q-E


*Taz*, I believe that the P5Q-E is one of the better P5Q boards, at least as good as the P5Q Deluxe. If that is what you have, you could have a very nice overclocking MB. I think that *Maxextz* has a P5Q-E and he has shown some nice results. If he can't confirm that the P5Q-E is capable of 500+ FSB with a quad, I think that KingT can.

Other members can correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## Taz_Man

By no means am I saying the P5Q-E is a bad board it was just disappointing to open up the Deluxe box to find it inside.

I haven't inspected it yet either it sounds as if someone pulled a swap on the person that sold it to me. So I don't even know if it's a working board at this point.

The main differences that I am aware of are that the P5Q-E is 8-Phase instead of 16-Phase & I also noticed it didn't have the Stack Cool 2. I'm sure there are a couple of other minor things.

I'll probably get told though I won't notice much of a difference as long as the board works









Could someone please put these in order according to which is the best for my system:

P5Q Turbo
P5Q Pro
P5Q Pro Turbo
P5Q-E
P5Q Deluxe
P5Q Premium
P5Q3 Deluxe


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12578529*
> By no means am I saying the P5Q-E is a bad board it was just disappointing to open up the Deluxe box to find it inside.
> 
> I haven't inspected it yet either it sounds as if someone pulled a swap on the person that sold it to me. So I don't even know if it's a working board at this point.
> 
> The main differences that I am aware of are that the P5Q-E is 8-Phase instead of 16-Phase & I also noticed it didn't have the Stack Cool 2. I'm sure there are a couple of other minor things.
> 
> I'll probably get told though I won't notice much of a difference as long as the board works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please put these in order according to which is the best for my system:
> 
> P5Q Turbo
> P5Q Pro
> P5Q Pro Turbo
> P5Q-E
> P5Q Deluxe
> P5Q Premium
> P5Q3 Deluxe


I hear you about the swap, that does suck. At this point, end of 775 and all, it may be best to cut your losses if that board works. It's up to you though, of course.

I think that 16 Phase was overkill maybe, unless your benching?

That P5Q3 Deluxe may be a nice board, but DDR3. I bet it is a upgraded P5Q-D. I would rank those like this.

1. P5Q Premium
2. P5Q Deluxe/P5Q3-Deluxe
3. P5Q-E
4. P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro Turbo
5. P5Q Turbo?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12578832*
> 1. P5Q Premium
> 2. P5Q Deluxe/P5Q3-Deluxe
> 3. P5Q-E
> 4. P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro Turbo
> 5. P5Q Turbo?


This lineup is correct..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

A little video. I was surprised by some of the findings. They are probably using Vista 64bit. So...





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3fIRK0GgvY[/ame[/URL]]

No... it looks like Windows 7...


----------



## Rowey

Can i join?







only on an SE2 board but what the heck


----------



## turrican9

Back to playing with 2x2GB in my P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9650 system...

Current settings seems very stable: 458FSB x9 = [email protected] LLC Enabled. Loads at 1.34 Volts. IBT temps on hottest core about 79 - 80C. (I don't care. Everything else will run much cooler. Even Prime95 small FFT's run 10C cooler).

MEM at 1100MHz [email protected], performance Level at 8 and all pullins Enabled. Tested ok using memtest for Windows.

For 458FSB to be stable in Prime95 Large FFT's it seems I need 1.38vFSB x0.63GTL = 0.8694v (Not tested long enough yet. But all the lower volts I tried would fail pretty fast in Prime95). When compared to the 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL = 0.832v at 450FSB.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

I admire your persistence..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12585616*
> Back to playing with 2x2GB in my P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9650 system...
> 
> Current settings seems very stable: 458FSB x9 = [email protected] LLC Enabled. Loads at 1.34 Volts. IBT temps on hottest core about 79 - 80C. (I don't care. Everything else will run much cooler. Even Prime95 small FFT's run 10C cooler).
> 
> MEM at 1100MHz [email protected], performance Level at 8 and all pullins Enabled. Tested ok using memtest for Windows.
> 
> For 458FSB to be stable in Prime95 Large FFT's it seems I need 1.38vFSB x0.63GTL = 0.8694v (Not tested long enough yet. But all the lower volts I tried would fail pretty fast in Prime95). When compared to the 1.28vFSB x0.65GTL = 0.832v at 450FSB.


thats the way. aha aha, i like it..
hehe...
















anyway, good result


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12578529*
> By no means am I saying the P5Q-E is a bad board it was just disappointing to open up the Deluxe box to find it inside.
> 
> I haven't inspected it yet either it sounds as if someone pulled a swap on the person that sold it to me. So I don't even know if it's a working board at this point.
> 
> The main differences that I am aware of are that the P5Q-E is 8-Phase instead of 16-Phase & I also noticed it didn't have the Stack Cool 2. I'm sure there are a couple of other minor things.
> 
> I'll probably get told though I won't notice much of a difference as long as the board works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone please put these in order according to which is the best for my system:
> 
> P5Q Turbo
> P5Q Pro
> P5Q Pro Turbo
> P5Q-E
> P5Q Deluxe
> P5Q Premium
> P5Q3 Deluxe


hey robert if the -e is working keep it as its every bit as good as the deluxe apart from the difference you pointed out.
they are very good and stable to oc.
here is a link to my little copper swap over from deluxe to -e.








http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/817353-asus-p5q-deluxe-p5q-e-heatsink.html


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12578989*
> This lineup is correct..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks to both of you.

I was just listing them in the opposite direction


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hey robert if the -e is working keep it as its every bit as good as the deluxe apart from the difference you pointed out.
they are very good and stable to oc.
here is a link to my little copper swap over from deluxe to -e.








http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...-heatsink.html


Hey that's a great idea. I have a bad P5Q Deluxe that I was sent that I haven't sent back yet. I could swap the Heat Sinks on them 1st


----------



## Rowey

3.86ghz on my my P5Q/Q8400, unfortunately it was only stable untill i done 40 loops of intel burn. haha


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


3.86ghz on my my P5Q/Q8400, unfortunately it was only stable untill i done 40 loops of intel burn. haha










Hi Roweyi7, try disabling the power saving features such as C1E, and Speedstep.

Also, check out post#2 of this club and try to make whatever change you can in your BIOS accordingly.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## virus86

Hey guys!

It looks like my days with my P5Q Pro are numbered. I ordered my next setup for the Sandy bridge, minus the mobo. Ill be passing my P5Q Pro parts to my dad.

During my 3.825GHz OC, my NB temps would go above 55C and I had to increase my case fans (~1000RPM) to keep it around 55C. Im currently back at stock and the NB never goes above 50C and my case fans are set to low (120mm fans ~650RPM).


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12596735*
> Hey guys!
> 
> It looks like my days with my P5Q Pro are numbered. I ordered my next setup for the Sandy bridge, minus the mobo. Ill be passing my P5Q Pro parts to my dad.
> 
> During my 3.825GHz OC, my NB temps would go above 55C and I had to increase my case fans (~1000RPM) to keep it around 55C. Im currently back at stock and the NB never goes above 50C and my case fans are set to low (120mm fans ~650RPM).


Lucky you! You should teach your old man to OC, and have him sign up.

Have fun with the new setup!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12596735*
> Hey guys!
> 
> It looks like my days with my P5Q Pro are numbered. I ordered my next setup for the Sandy bridge, minus the mobo. Ill be passing my P5Q Pro parts to my dad.
> 
> During my 3.825GHz OC, my NB temps would go above 55C and I had to increase my case fans (~1000RPM) to keep it around 55C. Im currently back at stock and the NB never goes above 50C and my case fans are set to low (120mm fans ~650RPM).


Good luck with your new setup..

Now those NB temps are unreasonable high..

When I had HD4850 my NB temps in this CM HAF932 case with stock rpm fans never even touched 40C under full load (459MHz FSB and 1.30V on NB) ..

Now as I have GTX480 and you know how notorious heaters they are my NB temps go up to 45C in games..

Maybe a hetsink is not making a proper contact with NB..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12596842*
> *You should teach your old man to OC*, and *have him sign up*.


Hahaha THIS^^

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Maybe I should apply new thermal paste. I read that the deisgn for the NB heatsink is flawed since there is a heat pipe connected to the mosfets of the mobo (I dont know the actual name. They have something to do about the power to the CPU?)


----------



## ocman

Hi virus86, I'm glad you are getting a new system.









Hope your dad will enjoy the work you've done with your P5Q PRO.









As for SandyBridge mobo, it was said that the flaw would degrade the SATA II ports over time if I'm not mistaken... so just make sure you get the new (fixed) SandyBridge mobo, and you should be okay.









As for thermal paste, I'm loving my IC Diamond 7 right now... just as good as (if not better than) the Shin Etsu that came pre-applied on the H-50.









Happy overclocking your new system!!!


----------



## virus86

Yup, Im waiting for the new B3 mobos. I want to use up the rest of the AC5 I have before buying a new one.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12594777*
> Hi Roweyi7, try disabling the power saving features such as C1E, and Speedstep.
> 
> Also, check out post#2 of this club and try to make whatever change you can in your BIOS accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!!!


Advice taken.


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey guys , im new here.My english is bad so.....anyway.

I need help with ram timmings.I already overclock my CPU to 3.6 Ghz with 1.384v IDLE and 1.392v STRESS.

My PC:

C2D E6750 2.66Ghz
ASUS P5Q PRO
GTX 285
OCZ StealthXStream 500W
2x2 GB CORSAIR CM2X2048-6400C5C 800 MHZ 5-5-5-18 1.8V.

As you can see in CPU-Z my ram is now 6-6-6-18 and 2.2v.Whan i put it on standard 5-5-5-18 1.8v/2.1v/2.2v no metter what it always fail on LinX.What should i do?

GUYS I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP.



Thank you so much.


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Are you using the latest bios?

Try this:

_JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 450
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-900

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
READ to READ Delay (S): 4
READ to READ Delay (D): 6
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled

CPU Voltage: V-core you need
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: AUTO
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30 (Or what you need)
DRAM Voltage: 2.1
NB Voltage: 1.26
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance_


----------



## Darekk1990

Thank you so much.I going to try this setting now.

And ye im using latest bios for p5q pro.


----------



## KingT

My E6750 G0 stepping for 533MHz FSB x 7 =3.7GHz nedded:

Vcore= 1.2875V (But this was GOLDEN SAMPLE CPU)
vFSB=1.36V
CPU GTL= 0.65x
CPU PLL= 1.60V
vNB=1.36V

RAM needs to be able to hit 1066MHz..

For 450MHz FSB x 8 = 3.6GHz try:

Vcore=1.xxV (what your chip needs)
vFSB=1.30V
CPU GTL= 0.65x
CPU PLL= 1.56V
vNB=1.26V

And your RAM needs to be able to run at least @ 900MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

*turrican9*

I'm sorry but your settings = 35 sec LinX error message.

*KingT*

Now i gonna try your settings , ofcourse with my vCore.But what about RAM vcore? 2.1v 2.2?

And should i put this :

*DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled*

With your settings?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


*KingT*

Now i gonna try your settings , ofcourse with my vCore.But what about RAM vcore? 2.1v 2.2?


Yes use those with my settings and set RAM voltage to 2.1V..

FSB freq = 450MHz
CPU multiplier= 8.5x
RAM frequency=900MHz
RAM timings= 5-5-5-15 and the rest on auto
STRAP= AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled

Vcore=1.xxV (what your chip needs)
vFSB=1.30V
CPU GTL= 0.65x
CPU PLL= 1.56V
vNB=1.26V
CPU & NB skews= AUTO

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Sorry but with these setting error in first 5 mins in MemTest.

When everything is non O/C standard CPU/RAM speed 5-5-5-18 1.8v works perfect.

I have no idea whats is wrong.Did this 2x2 GB CORSAIR CM2X2048-6400C5C ram is so weak?

Now my memory are in black slots on my mb.maybe should i try yellow?

*CPU multiplier= 8.5x* max multiplyer on my E6750 is 8.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12623666*
> Now my memory are in black slots on my mb.maybe should i try yellow?
> 
> *CPU multiplier= 8.5x* max multiplyer on my E6750 is 8.


You should have put your RAM in the Yellow slots in the first place for the best OC results..

And yeah CPU multi is 8x so my bad..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12623666*
> Sorry but with these setting error in first 5 mins in MemTest.
> 
> When everything is non O/C standard CPU/RAM speed 5-5-5-18 1.8v works perfect.
> 
> I have no idea whats is wrong.Did this 2x2 GB CORSAIR CM2X2048-6400C5C ram is so weak?


Drop CPU multiplier to 6x (6x 450 = 2.7GHz) and use my settings from above..

And then run memtest ver.4.0 for Windows,run 4 instances of it with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..

Test until it reaches 100% on every instance..

If it gives you error with CPU @ 2.7GHz (450 x6) then it's RAM limitation..

If it passes then for you to be stable with 450 x 8 = 3.6GHz you need more Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Always use the yellow slots when using two memory sticks. Asus recommends it for best overclocking results.


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok sorry my bad.Its my first ASUS MB.Now i going to sleep but tommorow i will check your settings *KingT*.

And thank you for your time.


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12596844*
> Good luck with your new setup..
> 
> Now those NB temps are unreasonable high..
> 
> When I had HD4850 my NB temps in this CM HAF932 case with stock rpm fans never even touched 40C under full load (459MHz FSB and 1.30V on NB) ..
> 
> Now as I have GTX480 and you know how notorious heaters they are my NB temps go up to 45C in games..
> 
> Maybe a hetsink is not making a proper contact with NB..
> 
> Hahaha THIS^^
> 
> CHEERS..


I got my board out of my case and I cant find a way to remove the NB heatsink without bending the plastic clips. Anyone know a way?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virus86;12624057*
> I got my board out of my case and I cant find a way to remove the NB heatsink without bending the plastic clips. Anyone know a way?


Yeah they are really hard to remove..

I think that clips have to be squeezed and pushed back trough the holes..

Also be carefull when you remove heatsink,try to gently move it around as it might be stuck onto NB core and you could easily chip the peace of NB along with the heatsink..

CHEERS..


----------



## virus86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12624158*
> Yeah they are really hard to remove..
> 
> I think that clips have to be squeezed and pushed back trough the holes..
> 
> Also be carefull when you remove heatsink,try to gently move it around as it might be stuck onto NB core and you could easily chip the peace of NB along with the heatsink..
> 
> CHEERS..


In that case, nevermind. Ill just leave it as is. Thanks.


----------



## Taz_Man

Welcome Darekk1990.

If you fill out your System Specs it would help others help you better


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12620745*
> Hey guys , im new here.My english is bad so.....anyway.
> 
> I need help with ram timmings.I already overclock my CPU to 3.6 Ghz with 1.384v IDLE and 1.392v STRESS.
> 
> My PC:
> 
> C2D E6750 2.66Ghz
> ASUS P5Q PRO
> GTX 285
> OCZ StealthXStream 500W
> 2x2 GB CORSAIR CM2X2048-6400C5C 800 MHZ 5-5-5-18 1.8V.
> 
> As you can see in CPU-Z my ram is now 6-6-6-18 and 2.2v.Whan i put it on standard 5-5-5-18 1.8v/2.1v/2.2v no metter what it always fail on LinX.What should i do?
> 
> GUYS I REALLY NEED YOUR HELP.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi Darekk1990! Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Pretty nice overclock already!









If it fails stress tests... try bump up a little on VCore. (1.4 V is the safe max for prolong usage)

Also, feel free to reference the helpful tips, and overclocking guides etc. from the 1st page post#2 of this club!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## Darekk1990

Good morning ^_^.

*ocman*

This O/C is full stable only with CL6.When i change to 5-5-5-18 2.1v from 6-6-6-18 2.1v it always fail.

Now my RAM is in yellow slots.


----------



## Darekk1990

Again









Sorry for double post.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629073*
> This O/C is full stable only with CL6.When i change to 5-5-5-18 2.1v from 6-6-6-18 2.1v it always fail.
> 
> Now my RAM is in yellow slots.


Then there's nothing left for you to do than to set your RAM @ 6-6-6-18 and use your rig..

I'd rather do that than bying a new RAM which is really not worth it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629073*
> Good morning ^_^.
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> This O/C is full stable only with CL6.When i change to 5-5-5-18 2.1v from 6-6-6-18 2.1v it always fail.
> 
> Now my RAM is in yellow slots.


As KingT says, then you are stuck with what you got. Your RAM is rated 800 5-5-5-18. So you can't expect 900MHz at those timings. Even if many PC6400 kits will do this. It's a luck of the draw.

Be happy with what you got







I doubt you will notice a difference in general computer use anyway with 6-6-6-18 VS 5-5-5-18









By the way, have you tried 1.94 - 2.0 volts range for RAM? Sometimes mem do not like too much volts in certain mobos. Also, this mobo overvolts RAM.


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok i will gonna try 1.94-2.0v.

With 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1/2.2v always fail in Orthos/Prime95/OCCT/LinX and bottable MemTest.

6-6-6-18 2.2v ( i gonna try 2.1v later ) all Games/LinX/MemTest no problem,


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629344*
> Ok i will gonna try 1.94-2.0v.
> 
> With 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1/2.2v always fail in Orthos/Prime95/OCCT/LinX and bottable MemTest.
> 
> 6-6-6-18 2.2v ( i gonna try 2.1v later ) all Games/LinX/MemTest no problem,


Yeah, try 900 5-5-5-18 (Also try 15) in the range from 1.94 to 2.0 volts.


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey i think that was excellent idea.I'm writing from my laptop now.

5-5-5-18 900 mhz and *1.8v!* and MemTest run with no problem WTH?

After ~ 30 mins i gonna try LinX with this setting.

This is madness!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629438*
> Hey i think that was excellent idea.I'm writing from my laptop now.
> 
> 5-5-5-18 900 mhz and *1.8v!* and MemTest run with no problem WTH?
> 
> After ~ 30 mins i gonna try LinX with this setting.
> 
> This is madness!


Yeah, from experience I have seen that going much past 2.0v on this board can lead to instability.

1.8v may be to low when you put your sticks under load in Windows though. Just try it. If unstable, work your way up.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629438*
> Hey i think that was excellent idea.I'm writing from my laptop now.
> 
> 5-5-5-18 900 mhz and *1.8v!* and MemTest run with no problem WTH?
> 
> After ~ 30 mins i gonna try LinX with this setting.
> 
> This is madness!


LoL @ this cheap memory..

@ *turrican9*

Good call..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

By the way KingT,

As I've told you earlier, when setting CPU GTL at Auto in our Boards it shows x0.615 in AIDA64 'Bios'. I have tested using x0.61, x0.63 and x0.65. And they all show up correctly in AIDA64. So I believe we actually have x0.615 when at Auto. This gives us a 4'th combination...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12629511*
> By the way KingT,
> 
> As I've told you earlier, when setting CPU GTL at Auto in our Boards it shows x0.615 in AIDA64 'Bios'. I have tested using x0.61, x0.63 and x0.65. And they all show up correctly in AIDA64. So I believe we actually have x0.615 when at Auto. This gives us a 4'th combination...


I don't trust any program with readings beside CPU-Z and CoreTemp..

And on top of all that I have tried AUTO setting before and no avail..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12629560*
> I don't trust any program with readings beside CPU-Z and CoreTemp..
> 
> And on top of all that I have tried AUTO setting before and no avail..
> 
> CHEERS..


Well, I refuse to give up. Also, it is already obvious that our CPU's react differently on different vFSB and GTL settings. Every CPU will be different. And as you've said, it's all about finetuning. Every mV counts.

So if I'm lucky I will hit a lucky combination past 460FSB. I will continue to 'waste' time









I've not really done this the right way in my earlier attempts. this time I'm backing multi down to x6 and Relaxing mem settings. To isolate CPU and mem out of the equation.


----------



## Track

Hey, you guys.. I found something odd today.

My P5Q-E is BETTER than my P5Q Pro Turbo.

I was sure it was the other way around. I got the Turbo for like.. 250$!

It was a while ago, but still..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Track;12629638*
> Hey, you guys.. I found something odd today.
> 
> My P5Q-E is BETTER than my P5Q Pro Turbo.
> 
> I was sure it was the other way around. I got the Turbo for like.. 250$!
> 
> It was a while ago, but still..


Lol! Ya don't say







The way Asus names their motherboards can confuse people. P5Q-E is a great motherboard. Almost as good as P5Q Deluxe and Premium.


----------



## Track

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12629653*
> Lol! Ya don't say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Asus names their motherboards can confuse people. P5Q-E is a great motherboard. Almost as good as P5Q Deluxe and Premium.


Yeah, too bad I'm going to sell it. Probably won't even get back 100$..


----------



## Darekk1990

5-5-5-18 2.1/2.2v fail memtest 900mhz
6-6-6-18 2.2v no prob 900mhz
5-5-5-18 1,8v no prob in memtest 900 mhz but fail in LinX.

So now should i up to 1.9v?.

almost 1 hour in memtest 5-5-5-18 900 mhz 1.8v


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12629712*
> 5-5-5-18 2.1/2.2v fail memtest 900mhz
> 6-6-6-18 2.2v no prob 900mhz
> 5-5-5-18 1,8v prob in memtest 900 mhz but fail in LinX.
> 
> So now i should up to 1.9v?.


Yeah, work your way up. Try all combinations 1.90, 1.92, 1.94, 1.96 and so on...


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Any updates?

*
Edit: I have a little update in my FSB/Quad testing...

Trying 467FSB x6. I'm using Prime95 Large FFT's, then I hit custom and select 3 minutes instead of 15 minutes to speed test. I have already gone one round through all the FFT's error free. About one hour.

I use 1.36vFSB x Auto GTL, which reads x0.615 according to AIDA64. Had little success at 470FSB with the AUTO GTL. Tried in the range 1.3 to 1.38vFSB. Prime95 Large FFT's would error out pretty quickly when using 3 minutes speed test.

467FSB seems very promising. When using 3 minutes on each FFT it test each of them about 3 rounds for each core. And the fact that I have already gone through all FFT's error free is very impressive. Crossing my fingers now...*


----------



## Darekk1990

Sorry but this PC make me crazy.

6-6-6-18 2.1v 900mhz

And now testing with LinX.I dont know why 5-5-5-18 900mhz is so hard to work stable.No metter what V it always fail in OCCT/LinX but no problem in MemTest with 5-5-5-18 900 mhz 1.8v.

When testing ends i will show you my bios settings.

My old AENEON 5-5-5-18 1.8v can easy work stable at 1000 mhz cl5 with 2.2v.But i sold it month ago.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12630190*
> Sorry but this PC make me crazy.
> 
> 6-6-6-18 2.1v
> 
> And now testing with LinX.I dont know why 5-5-5-18 900mhz is so hard to work stable.No metter what V it always fail in OCCT/LinX but no problem in MemTest with 5-5-5-18 900 mhz 1.8v.
> 
> When testing ends i will show you my bios settings.


I know from searching google that P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo often will get through memtest86 error free, but when you use IBT/Prime95/Memtest for Windows they will fail at a certain speed.


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Try to put tRFC at manual. Try 60+...


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I know from searching google that P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo often will get through memtest86 error free, but when you use IBT/Prime95/Memtest for Windows they will fail at a certain speed.


What should i do?.When i bough this MB i wish my E6750 can work with 3.6Ghz.And i got it now 3.6Ghz with 1.384v IDLE and 1.392v STRESS.

The biggest problem is a RAM.For full stable at 900 mhz i need 6-6-6-18 and 2.2v ( testing 2.1v right now ).

Can someone tell me the diffrence about CL6 vs CL5?.It is worth to have CL5 in games etc?.

On my PC i didnt do benchmarks or 3dmarks its just a gaming pc.

My english is horrible.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


What should i do?.When i bough this MB i wish my E6750 can work with 3.6Ghz.And i got it now 3.6Ghz with 1.384v IDLE and 1.392v STRESS.

The biggest problem is a RAM.For full stable at 900 mhz i need 6-6-6-18 and 2.2v ( testing 2.1v right now ).

Can someone tell me the diffrence about CL6 vs CL5?.It is worth to have CL5 in games etc?.

On my PC i didnt do benchmarks or 3dmarks its just a gaming pc.

My english is horrible.


Have you tried lower Volts for 900 6-6-6-18 ? I find it strange that they need such high volts for those settings...

The difference between 5-5-5-18 VS 6-6-6-18 will probably be very small in games. You can try to bench it. Use 3DMark Vantage or a game...


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok guys the LinX test ends with no error.

Here is screen.


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12630264*
> Have you tried lower Volts for 900 6-6-6-18 ? I find it strange that they need such high volts for those settings...
> 
> The difference between 5-5-5-18 VS 6-6-6-18 will probably be very small in games. You can try to bench it. Use 3DMark Vantage or a game...


Yes im tryinng.For 900 Mhz 6-6-6-18 this ram need 2.1v.When 2.0v = fail.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12630037*
> *Darekk1990*
> 
> Any updates?
> 
> *
> Edit: I have a little update in my FSB/Quad testing...
> 
> Trying 467FSB x6. I'm using Prime95 Large FFT's, then I hit custom and select 3 minutes instead of 15 minutes to speed test. I have already gone one round through all the FFT's error free. About one hour.
> 
> I use 1.36vFSB x Auto GTL, which reads x0.615 according to AIDA64. Had little success at 470FSB with the AUTO GTL. Tried in the range 1.3 to 1.38vFSB. Prime95 Large FFT's would error out pretty quickly when using 3 minutes speed test.
> 
> 467FSB seems very promising. When using 3 minutes on each FFT it test each of them about 3 rounds for each core. And the fact that I have already gone through all FFT's error free is very impressive. Crossing my fingers now...*


That doesn't prove that you're P95 LARGE FFT stable..

It's like you're 6h stable but calling it 12h stable..









15min on every size problem is what it takes..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Hmm last question.it is possible to have C1E and SpeedStep enabled with OC?.

Now i going to test some games.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Hmm last question.it is possible to have C1E and SpeedStep enabled with OC?.

Now i going to test some games.


Disable C1E and SpeedStep for the best stability..

And you're fine with 6-6-6-18 timings as you will not see any difference..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


That doesn't prove that you're P95 LARGE FFT stable..

It's like you're 6h stable but calling it 12h stable..









15min on every size problem is what it takes..

CHEERS..


I'm using this method to get an indication. Then, if I have some success I will use the regular 15 minutes. Hence the 'speed testing'


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok im going to try some games now.I wish no problems and blue screens







.

LinX is the best for testing stability right?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12630395*
> Ok im going to try some games now.I wish no problems and blue screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> LinX is the best for testing stability right?


LinX is best for CPU stability testing. You should also use Prime95 for mem/fsb testing. Blend for combined test. Run it for 12 hours. Large FFT's for FSB stability. Run it minimum 6 hours.

Also memtest for Windows is great. Open at least two sessions. input 1500mb in each of them. And let them pass at least two rounds.


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys maybe problem is in my Windows?.

Because from my 4GB my system can see only 3.25GB?.

I know why , because this is 32 bit system.


----------



## turrican9

1.36vFSB x Auto GTL really seems to be a sweetspot for my CPU. I also have good indications that GTL at auto is infact x0.615 GTL. Just as AIDA64 says. Why? Because when trying vFSB combinations x0.61GTL that should come close to vFSB combinations x Auto GTL it seems stable for a good period of time in Prime 95 Large FFT's.

It's all about finetuning. And it seems 465FSB with the 1.36vFSB x Auto GTL is very, very stable in Prime 95 Large FFT's. Have never ran this long stable on such a high FSB with my CPU. Even 460FSB has not been stable for long, using other combinations.

_*Edit: Almost 2 hours stable with the above settings at 465FSB and Prime95 Large FFT's '3 minutes speed testing' and still going strong

Edit2: 3 Hours and counting...*_

If it holds longer I will do a 15 minutes, regular Prime95 Large FFT's test overnight


----------



## turrican9

Double post due to internal server error...


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

One last thing you could try. Try upping Northbridge Volts up to 1.4 volts then put RAM at 900MHz 5-5-5-18 again. Try different volts on RAM. If stable, down Northbridge volts one step at a time and test for stability

Sometimes, Northbridge needs higher volts in combination with certain mem types...


----------



## Darekk1990

For 1.4v on NB i will need active cooling system?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12634503*
> For 1.4v on NB i will need active cooling system?


No you'll be fine just at stock cooling..

But however I'm afraid that vNB is not the issue as 1.3V is plenthy even for Quad core CPU on that motherboard @ 450MHz FSB and 4GB of RAM..

NOTE that C2Quad is way more harder on NB than C2Duo CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

I gonna try this setting last time.But tommorow , now i going to sleep.


----------



## kipoly

hello guys, i have a problem with this board, I have a core 2 duo E8400, and I bought this pack 2x KHX8500D2T1K2/4G DDR2- 1066MHz. I start the computer and appears "Start windows"(windows 7) and stops there, so I unplug one memory and this time went all the way to windows, so I plug again the memory and stops again in the "star windows". I went in BIOS and I saw that the memory was in 800Mhz and I changed to 1066Mhz. So I restarted the computer and stops in the same screen. I unplug the memory's and put 2x 2/4G DDR2- 800mhz and the computer went all the way to windows.

what can I do?


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey guys as i say.Only 6-6-6-18 2.2v is full stable.

Here is 3 screens from my bios settings.What should i do to have stable 5-5-5-18 900 mhz?.I try all combinations but all fail.

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/73075409.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/58770099.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/i/56622121.jpg/


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kipoly*


hello guys, i have a problem with this board, I have a core 2 duo E8400, and I bought this pack 2x KHX8500D2T1K2/4G DDR2- 1066MHz. I start the computer and appears "Start windows"(windows 7) and stops there, so I unplug one memory and this time went all the way to windows, so I plug again the memory and stops again in the "star windows". I went in BIOS and I saw that the memory was in 800Mhz and I changed to 1066Mhz. So I restarted the computer and stops in the same screen. I unplug the memory's and put 2x 2/4G DDR2- 800mhz and the computer went all the way to windows.

what can I do?


What's your motherboard?

P5Q Pro or P5Q Pro TURBO?

And you're running 8GB of RAM 2 kits of 2x2GB Hyper X memory??

Try to set your North Bridge voltage a.k.a NB voltage to 1.30V ad boot to Windows again..

Also run RAM @ 800MHz as P5Q Pro has a problem with this HyperX RAM running @ 1066MHz..

*Try these:*

RAM frequency=800
STRAP= AUTO

RAM Timing Control= MANUAL

5-5-5-15-3-AUTO[52]-6-3

8-3-5-4-6-4-7

14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Static Read Control= DISABLED
DRAM read Training = DISABLED
MEM OC Charger= ENABLED
AI Clock Twister=MODERATE
AI Transaction Booster= MANUAL
Performance Level= 10

CPU PLL Voltage=1.54
CPU GTL= 0.65x
FSB Termination Voltage= 1.20
DRAM Voltage= 1.90V
NB Voltage= 1.30V

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Hey guys as i say.Only 6-6-6-18 2.2v is full stable.

Here is 3 screens from my bios settings.What should i do to have stable 5-5-5-18 900 mhz?.I try all combinations but all fail.

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/73075409.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/58770099.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/i/56622121.jpg/


You should disable CPU TM Function and Execute Disable Bit when overclocking. Also, isn't your CPU PLL low for a 65nm CPU?

Did you try raising NB Volts? (Probably will not help, but worth a shot, none the less).

Another tip I read somewhere when overclocking Dual Core 65nm with the P5Q Pro was to set the NB skew to 100 and the CPU skew to 400. Doubt this will help your RAM, but why not try. Nothing to loose.

Also set your Ai Transaction booster to manual and select Performance Level 10. I see you are at 14 when at Auto. You are loosing much performance.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What's your motherboard?

And you're running 8GB of RAM 2 kits of 2x2GB Hyper X memory??

CHEERS..


If this is true, no wonder he has problems overclocking RAM at the default timings. 8GB in these boards are a nightmare.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Hey guys as i say.Only 6-6-6-18 2.2v is full stable.

Here is 3 screens from my bios settings.What should i do to have stable 5-5-5-18 900 mhz?.I try all combinations but all fail.

http://img854.imageshack.us/i/73075409.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/58770099.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/i/56622121.jpg/


Set:

FSB freq= 450MHz
RAM frequency=900
STRAP= AUTO

RAM Timing Control= MANUAL

5-5-5-15-3-AUTO[52]-6-3

8-3-5-4-6-4-7

14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Static Read Control= DISABLED
DRAM read Training = DISABLED
MEM OC Charger= ENABLED
AI Clock Twister=MODERATE
*AI Transaction Booster= MANUAL*
*Performance Level= 10* << This will apear when you set AI Transaction Booster to MANUAL..

*ALSO your Voltages are too low!!!*

*SET THESE:
*
Vcore=1.xxV (whatever your CPU needs)
CPU PLL Voltage=1.56
CPU GTL= 0.65x
*FSB Termination Voltage= 1.30*
DRAM Voltage= 2.10V
*NB Voltage= 1.30V
* SB voltage = 1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage= 1.60

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12642266*
> Another tip I read somewhere when overclocking Dual Core 65nm with the P5Q Pro was to set the NB skew to 100 and the CPU skew to 400. Doubt this will help your RAM, but why not try. Nothing to loose.


NO don't touch the skews as mobo will become unstable..

Leave CPU & NB skews at AUTO..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12642355*
> NO don't touch the skews as mobo will become unstable..
> 
> Leave CPU & NB skews at AUTO..
> 
> CHEERS..


Those skews work. As long as you do not increase much past 100 on NB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12642377*
> Those skews work. As long as you do not increase much past 100 on NB.


Yeah they work in your dreams..









I have tried every combination for them and all I have gotten is a frozen comp..









They are only useful when going over 600MHz FSB but still unnecessary as AUTO settings do well abowe 600MHz FSB mark also..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12642467*
> Yeah they work in your dreams..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried every combination for them and all I have gotten is a frozen comp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are only useful when going over 600MHz FSB but still unnecessary as AUTO settings do well abowe 600MHz FSB mark also..
> 
> CHEERS..


In my Turbo they worked. 100 for NB and 400 for CPU. However, as you say, probably for extreme FSB speeds.


----------



## kipoly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12642264*
> What's your motherboard?
> 
> P5Q Pro or P5Q Pro TURBO?
> 
> And you're running 8GB of RAM 2 kits of 2x2GB Hyper X memory??
> 
> Try to set your North Bridge voltage a.k.a NB voltage to 1.30V ad boot to Windows again..
> 
> Also run RAM @ 800MHz as P5Q Pro has a problem with this HyperX RAM running @ 1066MHz..
> 
> *Try these:*
> 
> RAM frequency=800
> STRAP= AUTO
> 
> RAM Timing Control= MANUAL
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-AUTO[52]-6-3
> 
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 
> 14-5-1-6-6
> 
> DRAM Static Read Control= DISABLED
> DRAM read Training = DISABLED
> MEM OC Charger= ENABLED
> AI Clock Twister=MODERATE
> AI Transaction Booster= MANUAL
> Performance Level= 10
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage=1.54
> CPU GTL= 0.65x
> FSB Termination Voltage= 1.20
> DRAM Voltage= 1.90V
> NB Voltage= 1.30V
> 
> CHEERS..


My board is P5Q Pro TURBO, only 4GB = 2x2GB Hyper X memory.

I will see those configurations thx


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12642343*
> Set:
> 
> FSB freq= 450MHz
> RAM frequency=900
> STRAP= AUTO
> 
> RAM Timing Control= MANUAL
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-AUTO[52]-6-3
> 
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 
> 14-5-1-6-6
> 
> DRAM Static Read Control= DISABLED
> DRAM read Training = DISABLED
> MEM OC Charger= ENABLED
> AI Clock Twister=MODERATE
> *AI Transaction Booster= MANUAL*
> *Performance Level= 10* << This will apear when you set AI Transaction Booster to MANUAL..
> 
> *ALSO your Voltages are too low!!!*
> 
> *SET THESE:
> *
> Vcore=1.xxV (whatever your CPU needs)
> CPU PLL Voltage=1.56
> CPU GTL= 0.65x
> *FSB Termination Voltage= 1.30*
> DRAM Voltage= 2.10V
> *NB Voltage= 1.30V
> * SB voltage = 1.20
> PCIE SATA Voltage= 1.60
> 
> CHEERS..


Hey my volts are low , but i dont need more than this to have full stable 3.6 Ghz with 1.4v.

Did i really need volt PCIE SATA?.

Everything is ok with my setting but these rams are nightmare.Neverming i gonna try your settings.Another 10 hours testing m another fck....d day.


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

I think you've tried every trick in the book now.. You can always loosen those 2'nd Row memory timings, however, that would be the same as running 6-6-6-18...

From the looks of it you have to stick with 6-6-6-18 or find some other mem to try out. But really, I don't think you would notice much difference anyway...

Still, I think that 2.2v is a little high for 24/7. This mobo overvolts them by 0.08v... so 2.2 should be about 2.28 Volts... At these Volts you should put a fan over them, to ensure longevity...


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12642467*
> Yeah they work in your dreams..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried every combination for them and all I have gotten is a frozen comp..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are only useful when going over 600MHz FSB but still unnecessary as AUTO settings do well abowe 600MHz FSB mark also..
> 
> CHEERS..


I haven't ever tried high fsb's with my P5Q Deluxe but I do know that with Gigabyte UD3 boards skew settings are pretty much mandatory with fsb's higher than 490. With 500 fsb it's still possible to boot without them but system will never be stable, with something like 510 it's not even possible to boot into Windows without correct skew settings.


----------



## Darekk1990

*KingT*

This RAM is horrible.All your setting and :



I gonna stay at 6-6-6-18.


----------



## Erper

whats ur components...


----------



## Darekk1990

Read the last 6 pages


----------



## turrican9

i turned down that used DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus mobo. It only had 4-phase PWM. I'm glad I did it, because today I found a Asus P5Q-E open box, from a Norwegian webshop for one/third the price of that used DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus !


----------



## pitroy

E5200 & P5Q-Pro, 03/09/2011, Hanoi, Vietnam.


----------



## donrapello

@pitroy

Nice oc









Your E5200 oc's better than my E8500 C0 with those voltages


----------



## ocman

Hi pitroy, and welcome aboard!!!









Nice oc attempt there!









Try to run stress test at that freq with a minimum of 12hrs and if it passes tests with no errors, then you've got a stable oc @ 4.2GHz









I wasn't yet able to get my E5200 R0 to run stably above 4GHz with my P5Q PRO Turbo...









Looking forward to see if you can.









Also, would you like to share your BIOS settings?

Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## ocman

Hi all club members,

Ket over at XS has done it again and released the latest (maybe the final) BIOS updates for various P5Q series motherboard.









*Download:* *P5Q Series mBIOS DL*
*Download:* *P5Q Deluxe 2301 mBIOS*

Happy Overclocking!!!









ocman.

Below is C&P from XS:

03-07-2011, 09:21 AM #2276
Ket
Xtreme Guru
Join Date: Apr 2004
Location: United Kingdom
Posts: 4,274

As always, I've tested the modded BIOS and can gaurantee it works. For other P5Q mBIOSes, I can't gaurantee they will work because I don't own every single P5Q Series board to test. I can only say for the mBIOSes I'm unable to test I'm 98% certain they will work but should you choose to use any of the modded BIOSes you do so at your own risk of knowing sometimes BIOS flashes just go wrong. So have a recovery plan handy - just in case.

*P5Q* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5Q Pro* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5Q-E* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5Q Deluxe* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5Q Premium* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5Q Pro Turbo* Changelog:

- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

*P5QL Pro* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406

*P5QL-EM* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73

*P5QL-E* Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014

As for overclocking potential.. no idea. It should be better than any vanilla BIOS. Its also worth using these mBIOSes (where applicable) if you are experiencing SSD compatibility problems, the updated intel O-ROM should fix most.

*Source URL*


----------



## pitroy

This is my bios setting:
E5200 364X11.5= 4.186Ghz, max temp 74 °C, very stable.
I use rgwoods' mbios (based on Ket's file), the best bios for me.
Quote:


> Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
> CPU Ratio Setting : 11.5
> FSB Frequency : 364 (for a long stable test)
> PCIE Frequency: 100
> FSB Strap to North Bridge : 266
> DRAM Frequency: 1092
> DRAM Timing Control: Manual
> (and set 1st Information: 5-5-5-14-45; 2nd, 3rd: Auto)
> 
> DRAM Static Read Control: Disable
> Dram Read Training : Disable
> MEM OC Charger : Enable
> Ai Clock Twister : Moderate
> Ai Transaction Booster : Manual
> (and set Common Performance Level: 06
> Pull-In of xxx: Enable all)
> 
> CPU Voltage : 1.4375
> CPU GTL Reference: Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage : 1.58
> FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30
> DRAM Voltage : 2.26
> NB Voltage : 1.2
> PCIE Sata Voltage: Auto
> 
> Load Line Calabration : Enabled
> CPU Sread Spectrum : Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled
> CPU Clock Skew: Auto
> MB Clock Skew: Auto
> CPU Margin Enhancement: Performance


----------



## mmBoogieman

Sorry in the delay of this post, but I wanted to thank everyone for such great - and prompt - help a couple weeks ago...especially ocman, KingT, and turrican9. Very much appreciated!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman;12692782*
> Sorry in the delay of this post, but I wanted to thank everyone for such great - and prompt - help a couple weeks ago...especially ocman, KingT, and turrican9. Very much appreciated!


That's why this club is here..









GOOD LUCK..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmBoogieman;12692782*
> Sorry in the delay of this post, but I wanted to thank everyone for such great - and prompt - help a couple weeks ago...especially ocman, KingT, and turrican9. Very much appreciated!


Your very welcome









What did you achieve? 3.6GHz?


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Hey, man. Do you think the P5Q-E is capable of 500FSB +, Prime95 Large FFT stable using Q9xxx?

I'm waiting for my P5Q-E. It is sent from the webshop, and it will arrive early next week...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12694008*
> *KingT*
> 
> Hey, man. Do you think the P5Q-E is capable of 500FSB +, Prime95 Large FFT stable using Q9xxx?
> 
> I'm waiting for my P5Q-E. It is sent from the webshop, and it will arrive early next week...


It should be able to stabilize core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT test due nice set of GTL multies in BIOS..

If not it should fail very close to 500MHz FSB mark..

CHEERS..


----------



## imolol

Hi guys,
can some ASUS P5Q pro owner help me with my issue? I just bought kingston hyper-x ram module (2x2GB) 1066MHz but I cant get my PC to boot:/ It only runs when ram freq is set to 800, otherwise it stucks with blackscreen after I power it on. I tried some advices from other forums, but nothing worked so far.Got latest bios update.

Thanks in advance for any tips.

Regards


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolol;12694714*
> Hi guys,
> can some ASUS P5Q pro owner help me with my issue? I just bought kingston hyper-x ram module (2x2GB) 1066MHz but I cant get my PC to boot:/ It only runs when ram freq is set to 800, otherwise it stucks with blackscreen after I power it on. I tried some advices from other forums, but nothing worked so far.Got latest bios update.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.
> 
> Regards


There's no solution for that issue I'm affraid..









I have *the same RAM* and *it doesn't work at 1066MHz* either on my *P5Q Pro*..









Memory compatibility issue with Kingston HyperX 2x2GB 1066 RAM..

*You can set it to 1000MHz it should work..*

Try this setting:

FSB freq = 333MHz (if you're running 1333MHz FSB CPU)
DRAM TIMINGS=
5-5-5-15-3-AUTO [52]-6-3

8-3-5-4-6-4-7

14-5-1-6-6

STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 1000MHz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO

DRAM voltage = 2.0V

NB voltage = 1.20V

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12694126*
> It should be able to stabilize core that errors in P95 LARGE FFT test due nice set of GTL multies in BIOS..
> 
> If not it should fail very close to 500MHz FSB mark..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks... Looking forward...









Soon we can celebrate my 1K post


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12694938*
> Thanks... Looking forward...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon we can celebrate my 1K post


Yes it's coming close..









And if you manage to run your Q9650 on P5Q-E @ 4.5GHz (9x 500) or if it proves too hot then @ 4.25GHz (8.5x 500) it would be a double celebration..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12694975*
> Yes it's coming close..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you manage to run your Q9650 on P5Q-E @ 4.5GHz (9x 500) or if it proves too hot then @ 4.25GHz (8.5x 500) it would be a double celebration..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


If I stay away from IBT, and instead use Prime95 small FFT's for CPU stability testing I can probably get away with 4.25GHz+... If I'm lucky my Q9650 needs lesser Vcore on the P5Q-E VS Pro Turbo due to advanced GTL tuning in the P5Q-E... ?

I'm also planning on using Ket's P5Q-E modded bios which contains the Pro Turbo mem table, if mem problems. My mem is currently not on P5Q-E's QVL list.

I'm very excited to see if the P5Q-E will handle 8GB better than the Pro Turbo when overclocking...

This will give me something to play with


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12695036*
> If I'm lucky my Q9650 needs lesser Vcore on the P5Q-E VS Pro Turbo due to advanced GTL tuning in the P5Q-E... ?


Better GTL options in BIOS would only allowe you to use less vFSB but not Vcore..

But who knows maybe your CPU would need less Vcore on that P5Q-E as not every mobo is the same..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12695068*
> Better GTL options in BIOS would only allowe you to use less vFSB but not Vcore..
> 
> But who knows maybe your CPU would need less Vcore on that P5Q-E as not every mobo is the same..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've read that in some cases, if the GTL's are optimized properly it can infact lead to lesser Vcore for stability....

By the way, I just found a used Gigabyte ep45-UD3LR for about 51 Euros... Not too bad... Should have had this board for my Q9400







4GHz would be in range


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12695101*
> I've read that in some cases, if the GTL's are optimized properly it can infact lead to lesser Vcore for stability....
> 
> By the way, I just found a used Gigabyte ep45-UD3LR for about 51 Euros... Not too bad... Should have had this board for my Q9400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4GHz would be in range


Just hope that you don't back down from the purchase as before..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12695149*
> Just hope that you don't back down from the purchase as before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Hey, the P5Q-E is on the way... It has already been sent







Reason I backed out on the DFI board was because it only had 4-Phase power. I think the P5Q-E would be perfect for my needs, when using Quad Core. I was very quick ordering it when I saw it. Dirt Cheap.

I only speculated in that Gigabyte board, for use in my secondary [email protected] Just found it. So what's your opinion?

No worries, as I've said, the P5Q-E is on the way.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12695202*
> I only speculated in that Gigabyte board, for use in my secondary [email protected] Just found it. So what's your opinion?


Not worth it for 400MHz more on the CPU,but this is OCN so nothing is overkill..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12695259*
> Not worth it for 400MHz more on the CPU,but this is OCN so nothing is overkill..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You are right. And it's only my secondary system.

P5Q-E will give me plenty to play with







It really looks like a beauty









This will probably be the last socket 775 board I buy









Will stick with this for at least a year.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12695323*
> You are right. And it's only my secondary system.
> 
> P5Q-E will give me plenty to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really looks like a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will probably be the last socket 775 board I buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will stick with this for at least a year.


I would like you to try a BIOS chip from P5Q-E in your P5Q Pro TURBO and to report if motherboard POST's,and what still works (PCIE slots,audio,firewire,SATA ports,USB)..

Overclocking report is mandatory also if TURBO manages to POST with BIOS chip from P5Q-E..









CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

mmMMMmmm.. I finally got my gtx 570








HX750 as a new psu too.

@Turrican9, i told you to get back at you when i finally get my card








I'll try some overclocking tonight maybe.. i already installed it to my wc-loop..
It's nicely idling at 30c. Vantage and Kombustor took it to 39c








Vid seems to be 0.975v.

Can't wait to try some BC2 now.. after that p.o.s. 5750 i can put some gfx up in it









What programs do you guys suggest to test the stability of my gtx's oc?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12696384*
> mmMMMmmm.. I finally got my gtx 570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HX750 as a new psu too.
> 
> @Turrican9, i told you to get back at you when i finally get my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try some overclocking tonight maybe.. i already installed it to my wc-loop..
> It's nicely idling at 30c. Vantage and Kombustor took it to 39c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid seems to be 0.975v.
> 
> Can't wait to try some BC2 now.. after that p.o.s. 5750 i can put some gfx up in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What programs do you guys suggest to test the stability of my gtx's oc?


Congratz









Only 39C under load?? Are you using watercooling?

I use OCCT GPU testing for errors. however, this test is very sensitive. You can game at higher frequencies.

I also use Crysis Warhead for stability testing. Look it at least 10 rounds using Crysis benchmark tool...

Edit: I see you're using watercooling


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*

Maybe you and I could have a little benchmark comparison.. ? Use my [email protected] VS your [email protected] and our GTX 570's at stock or 850/2000. Just to compare Dual 8xxx (6MB L2) VS 9xxx (12MB L2) Quad.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12696466*
> Congratz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 39C under load?? Are you using watercooling?
> 
> I use OCCT GPU testing for errors. however, this test is very sensitive. You can game at higher frequencies.
> 
> I also use Crysis Warhead for stability testing. Look it at least 10 rounds using Crysis benchmark tool...
> 
> Edit: I see you're using watercooling


Of course i'm using watercooling.. i'm an addict








I got a EK Gtx 580 waterblock on it.

What the talk about OCCT killing cards couple of weeks ago? Was it bull**** or were they just using gtx's without voltage controller and stuff like that?

How long with OCCT? 20-30min?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12696535*
> *donrapello*
> 
> Maybe you and I could have a little benchmark comparison.. ? Use my [email protected] VS your [email protected] and our GTX 570's at stock or 850/2000. Just to compare Dual 8xxx (6MB L2) VS 9xxx (12MB L2) Quad.


Sure we can. No prob with that. Tomorrow i'll get some benches you want.. just tell me what you need.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12696545*
> Of course i'm using watercooling.. i'm an addict
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a EK Gtx 580 waterblock on it.
> 
> What the talk about OCCT killing cards couple of weeks ago? Was it bull**** or were they just using gtx's without voltage controller and stuff like that?
> 
> How long with OCCT? 20-30min?


I only use 15 - 20min max shader... It seems Crysis is a very good stability test for these cards. More so than it was for my GTX 260's...

Those who are killing their cards are probably disabling the overpower safety feature and overclocking way too much...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12696571*
> Sure we can. No prob with that. Tomorrow i'll get some benches you want.. just tell me what you need.


We can just agree on what benches we will run. And run them at the excact same settings. Preferably same mem speeds too.. Should be interesting seeing the differences between our CPU's at excact same clocks and settings...

I have most of everything here.... games/benches, you name it...


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12696631*
> We can just agree on what benches we will run. And run them at the excact same settings. Preferably same mem speeds too.. Should be interesting seeing the differences between our CPU's at excact same clocks and settings...
> 
> I have most of everything here.... games/benches, you name it...


I really don't know much about benching since i've never been interested in it, so i have to download some benching progs. My hardware's never been that great so far that i'd do any benches









How fast mem you got? I only got these 800mhz DDR2 @ 1030 stable.
How high fsb? I'm running with 500+ atm so should i lower it and start playing with multi?









first test with gtx OCCT so far = 20min stable with stock voltage and 790mhz.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12696867*
> I really don't know much about benching since i've never been interested in it, so i have to download some benching progs. My hardware's never been that great so far that i'd do any benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fast mem you got? I only got these 800mhz DDR2 @ 1030 stable.
> How high fsb? I'm running with 500+ atm so should i lower it and start playing with multi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first test with gtx OCCT so far = 20min stable with stock voltage and 790mhz.


To make it simple we could agree going 450FSB x9 = 4050MHz and mem at 900MHz (1:1). Performance Level 10 and 5-5-5-15. Ai Clock Twister Lighter, all pullins disabled and dram static control, Disabled. Just to get us most equal.

GTX 570 at 850/2000. Resolution wise I can do upto 1920x1200. What's yours? I can also go down on res. So no problem there...


----------



## Blacklac

What is Ai Clock Twister?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12697764*
> What is Ai Clock Twister?


Hi Blacklac, as mentioned here or in else forum, it's a fancy marketing term for setting DRAM drive strength.

Setting it Light for better compatibility and Strong for better performance.

Hope these help!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imolol;12694714*
> Hi guys,
> can some ASUS P5Q pro owner help me with my issue? I just bought kingston hyper-x ram module (2x2GB) 1066MHz but I cant get my PC to boot:/ It only runs when ram freq is set to 800, otherwise it stucks with blackscreen after I power it on. I tried some advices from other forums, but nothing worked so far.Got latest bios update.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any tips.
> 
> Regards


Hi imolol! Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Make sure the particular model of RAMs you are using is in the user guide's QVL.

The QVL for P5Q PRO could be obtained from the 1st page of this club.









If it's in the QVL, then make sure you set the speed and DRAM voltage according to RAM manufacturer.

If it's not listed... you might have to loosen RAM timings and bump a bit more DRAM voltage for your RAMs.

It's should give you more stability but in no way guarantee you a sure stability.









Please have your system information filled out for others to assist you better.









Also, check out the 1st page post 1 and 2 for related info, mods, hacks, helpful tips, and overclocking guides to further enhance your overclocking experience!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


To make it simple we could agree going 450FSB x9 = 4050MHz and mem at 900MHz (1:1). Performance Level 10 and 5-5-5-15. Ai Clock Twister Lighter, all pullins disabled and dram static control, Disabled. Just to get us most equal.

GTX 570 at 850/2000. Resolution wise I can do upto 1920x1200. What's yours? I can also go down on res. So no problem there...


Ok. Those settings should be easy enough for a bit downclocking








My resolution is maxed at 1920x1200 too so it's good.
I'm starting to bench my Gtx for 850/2000 now.


----------



## wumpus

am I the only one who has to waste hours tweaking GTL's on these boards to get high FSB stable? (~500+)


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


am I the only one who has to waste hours tweaking GTL's on these boards to get high FSB stable? (~500+)


Luckily i only have one Gtl setting in my bios. Turbo model is a bit simple vs. your board. Premium model,eh?
What cpu you're using?


----------



## imolol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


There's no solution for that issue I'm affraid..









I have *the same RAM* and* it doesn't work at 1066MHz* either on my* P5Q Pro*..









Memory compatibility issue with Kingston HyperX 2x2GB 1066 RAM..

*You can set it to 1000MHz it should work..*

Try this setting:

FSB freq = 333MHz (if you're running 1333MHz FSB CPU)
DRAM TIMINGS=
5-5-5-15-3-AUTO [52]-6-3

8-3-5-4-6-4-7

14-5-1-6-6

STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 1000MHz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO

DRAM voltage = 2.0V

NB voltage = 1.20V

CHEERS..


Damn:/ what type of 1066 RAM modules would work properly with P5Q pro?


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


am I the only one who has to waste hours tweaking GTL's on these boards to get high FSB stable? (~500+)


Just for sake of knowledge, what have you came up with?

I decided to try and achieve a higher FSB and lower my multi. I had a HECK of a time getting +460FSB to last 2 minutes in Prime. As soon as I upped my NB GTL from .63 to .65, 463FSB seems very stable. 463 is about all I'm going for on this chip. 463x8= 3.7. That was my max when using x10. I doubt that will change.

I just don't know when to adjust NB GTL and CPU GTL. I am wondering if the CPU GTL setting has something to do with why my CPU gets so voltage hungry above 3.55Ghz. Its basically 3.55Ghz - 1.38; 3.6Ghz - 1.4; 3.7Ghz - 1.46. I couldn't get 3.75Ghz even with 1.48. All those with LLC enabled. 1.46v is my temp limit that I'm comfortable with.









1.26VID, one of the best Air coolers, decent case air flow, good Mobo. I hoped for 4Ghz, but I can't get close.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Ok. Those settings should be easy enough for a bit downclocking








My resolution is maxed at 1920x1200 too so it's good.
I'm starting to bench my Gtx for 850/2000 now.


yeah, man







Just post your benchmarks as you run them, and I will try to run the same benchmarks and compare


----------



## KingT

*@ turrican9*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I would like you to try* a BIOS chip* from *P5Q-E* in your* P5Q Pro TURBO *and to *report if motherboard POST's*,and what still works (PCIE slots,audio,firewire,SATA ports,USB)..

*Overclocking report is mandatory* also if TURBO *manages to POST* with BIOS chip from P5Q-E..










So nay toughts on this one??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*@ turrican9*

So nay toughts on this one??

CHEERS..


Well... I fear that there is no guarantee that my P5Q Pro Turbo would not take damage. Booting up using bios from a board with a very different layout.. I've actually done this in 1997 on a Socket 7 board. And it booted. Used a totally different bios from another MB manufacturer.

Most likely it would not take damage though. A few weeks ago I was thinking I could use the P5QL-CM bios chip and flash it with a P5Q-E bios to try on my Pro Turbo. Then flash it back to the P5QL-CM bios when finished.

Easiest for me right now would be to hot-flash the P5QL-CM bios chip. Drop it in my Pro Turbo when powered up in DOS.

Thoughts?


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I have booted to DOS (Loosen bios chip for easy removal) using a USB stick with my P5Q Pro Turbo.

I've removed P5QL-CM's bios chip.

I've switched the bios chips while in DOS. Trying to flash P5QL-CM's chip with the latest P5Q-E bios.

However,

When I use: afu236u/ip5qe.rom/n/pbnc i get this message: ERROR: Unable to open ROM file

Is there some more command switches I need?? Where are you KingT??

Edit: I've done it wrong, i needed spacing between the command switches, like this: afu236u /ip5qe.rom /n /pbnc

However, I now get a bios size missmatch error when trying to flash.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

I have booted to DOS (Loosen bios chip for easy removal) using a USB stick with my P5Q Pro Turbo.

I've removed P5QL-CM's bios stick.

I've switched the bios chips while in DOS. Trying to flash P5QL-CM's chip with the latest P5Q-E bios.

However,

When I use: afu236u/ip5qe.rom/n/pbnc i get this message: ERROR: Unable to open ROM file

Is there some more command switches I need?? Where are you KingT??

Edit: I've done it wrong, i needed spacing between the command switches, like this: afu236u /ip5qe.rom /n /pbnc

However, I now get a bios size missmatch error when trying to flash.


Yeah that's the problem,you cannot flash a different sized BIOS file via AFUDOS..

That's why I want you to try a BIOS chip from P5Q-E (it has 2MB BIOS file) onto P5Q Pro TURBO and to report if mobo POST's..

There's no harm done,either it would POST or not..

Also if it POST then report what is working (SATA,USB,audio,Firewire,PCIE slots<<all etc) and to report stability/overclocking..

When you get P5Q-E you can use a BIOS chip from P5QL-CM and to hotflash it to E BIOS and to try it in the TURBO motherboard..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah that's the problem,you cannot flash a different sized BIOS file via AFUDOS..

That's why I want you to try a BIOS chip from P5Q-E (it has 2MB BIOS file) onto P5Q Pro TURBO and to report if mobo POST's..

There's no harm done,either it would POST or not..

Also if it POST then report what is working (SATA,USB,audio,Firewire,PCIE slots<<all etc) and to report stability/overclocking..

When you get P5Q-E you can use a BIOS chip from P5QL-CM and to hotflash it to E BIOS and to try it in the TURBO motherboard..

CHEERS..


P5Q Pro Turbo and P5QL-CM's manuals says they have 8MB bios chips. So you're saying the P5Q-E has a 2MB chip?

Also, what If I try to flash P5Q Pro Turbo chip with the P5Q-E's bios instead of the P5QL-CM chip? Would that be the same?

Edit: I see, same bios chips but different bios sizes...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Also, what If I try to flash P5Q Pro Turbo chip with the P5Q-E's bios instead of the P5QL-CM chip? Would that be the same?


The same thing,it's not a issue with a BIOS chip size but in BIOS file size that's been already flashed on it..

A BIOS chip with 1MB file on it = no go with a 2MB BIOS file..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


The same thing,it's not a issue with a BIOS chip size but in BIOS file size that's been already flashed on it..

A BIOS chip with 1MB file on it = no go with a 2MB BIOS file..

CHEERS..


Tried Uniflash? http://www.bioscentral.com/misc/downloads.htm#

That util was **** old!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Tried Uniflash? http://www.bioscentral.com/misc/downloads.htm#

That util was **** old!


No,but I don't bleive that it would make any difference..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*

You just inform me what benchmarks you run, and excact settings, and I will also begin benchmarking









Edit: Here is a few benchmarks from Anandtech showing [email protected] VS [email protected]

I still think it will be more interesting at 4GHz + at 1920x1200 and GTX 570. That's the way we game nowadays. Anyway, always more fun and more interesting doing our own research.


----------



## Smoblikat

@OP
Great club, bt a problem ive had for awhile now is that you have a good sized list of BIOS mods, but have no description at all of what they do. I want to get one but have no idea what any of them will do, so could you update them please?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12703877*
> @OP
> Great club, bt a problem ive had for awhile now is that you have a good sized list of BIOS mods, but have no description at all of what they do. I want to get one but have no idea what any of them will do, so could you update them please?


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=200109&page=92


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12703853*
> *donrapello*
> 
> You just inform me what benchmarks you run, and excact settings, and I will also begin benchmarking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here is a few benchmarks from Anandtech showing [email protected] VS [email protected]
> 
> I still think it will be more interesting at 4GHz + at 1920x1200 and GTX 570. That's the way we game nowadays. Anyway, always more fun and more interesting doing our own research.


Ok. Here's something for ya. Vantage and Unigine Heaven benches..








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us
btw. did anyone give you those i5-2500k @ 4ghz benches you were asking for earlier this week?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12704131*
> Ok. Here's something for ya. Vantage and Unigine Heaven benches..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw. did anyone give you those i5-2500k @ 4ghz benches you were asking for earlier this week?


Hey. Did you run them at standard settings and Vantage with PhysX disabled or enabled?

Edit: Thanks! Will run them in a little later on!!









*This is my 1K Post!!! Yeaaahhh!!! *Celebration!!!**


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*

Did you use Ai Clock Twister at Lighter, Static Dram at Disabled and all pullins disabled at [email protected]? And Performance Level 10?

Just so we are identical.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12704147*
> Hey. Did you run them at standard settings and Vantage with PhysX disabled or enabled?
> 
> Edit: Thanks! Will run them in a little later on!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my 1K Post!!! Yeaaahhh!!! *Celebration!!!**


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12704210*
> *donrapello*
> 
> Did you use Ai Clock Twister at Lighter, Static Dram at Disabled and all pullins disabled at [email protected]? And Performance Level 10?
> 
> Just so we are identical.


I didn't do any changes to physx.. don't even know where to disable/enable it







I haven't got time to get familiar with nvidia yet








At Vantage i just changed the resolution to 1920x1200 and let it roll.
Unigine Heaven with standard settings.. those you can see at my posted image.

Ai Clock Twister is Light, All other stuff are disabled, Ram @ 900 and Perf. Level at 10.


----------



## Ouwe Reus

Hey guy's
Back from longtime, upgrading PC with other memory and aircooled cpu cooler.
I have a question on P5q pro turbo is it save to rase dram volts between 2.2V and 2.4 to get Geil black dragon PC 2 8500 1066Mhz to work for overclock to 3.8 Mhz.
At this moment running stable at 3.6 Mhz.
Or change other settings in bios.
Running 423FSB and dram frequenty at 847 Mhz.
Wil try to get to 3.9 or 4.0 Mhz, in that case I have to remove 2 sticks of ram (4 GB) but can't get it stable so help please.
PS, *King T* your on simular system what do you think.
turrican9 what do you think.
Many thanks, and happy OC


----------



## turrican9

My Vantage score, same settings as *donrapello*

Downloading Heaven benchmark right now...










And Heaven Benchmark


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*,

If it's okay with you, I will try to collect our results here [email protected] VS [email protected] results posting a few results


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12704725*
> *donrapello*,
> 
> If it's okay with you, I will try to collect our results here [email protected] VS [email protected] results posting a few results


no prob with that.

I asked you earlier about that i5-2500k with Gtx 570 vs your system @ 4Ghz.. did you get any results or did the trolling and **** just keep on going?
I was following the thread for couple of days and got bored..









I ordered i5-2500k, UD4 and Ripjaws.. they should ship on tuesday


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12704830*
> no prob with that.
> 
> I asked you earlier about that i5-2500k with Gtx 570 vs your system @ 4Ghz.. did you get any results or did the trolling and **** just keep on going?
> I was following the thread for couple of days and got bored..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered i5-2500k, UD4 and Ripjaws.. they should ship on tuesday


Did not get much out of that thread. However, a guy posted there. He awaited his sandybridge.. I think he said he would have it up and running later this month. And he would compare it clock for clock at 3.8GHz with his current Q9650.

He has already ran several benhmarks on his Q9650...

Edit: *donrapello*, I'll be getting a P5Q-E next week... This will help stabilize my Q9650 at 460FSB +... Maybe we can compare a few benchmark with my [email protected] - 4.5GHz to your coming 2500K...


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12704860*
> Did not get much out of that thread. However, a guy posted there. He awaited his sandybridge.. I think he said he would have it up and running later this month. And he would compare it clock for clock at 3.8GHz with his current Q9650.
> 
> He has already ran several benhmarks on his Q9650...
> 
> Edit: donrapello, I'll be getting a P5Q-E next week... This will help stabilize my Q9650 at 460FSB +... Maybe we can compare a few benchmark with my [email protected] - 4.5GHz to your coming 2500K...


That guy who was waiting for a i7-2600k?

I was surprised how near our results were to each other today.. i waited for a bigger difference between our systems in benches. Well, i'm excited to get my sandy build ready.. should get it ready around 22-24th this month i guess. E8500 seems to be pretty nice still.. atleast with my new gtx








Gotta keep pushing it some more tonight. 880mhz was stable with 1.035v in OCCT and Vantage atleast. Max temps at 44c so far









I've been playing bad company 2 a lot lately and now i should get "a bit" better gfx for it







It's just that it is using lots of cpu power and that's why i went for sandy.. + new crysis and battlefield 3 later on









Sure we can do more benches when i get my sandy ready!


----------



## Ouwe Reus

Guys,
See my post 2258.
Tried very hard the last days OC to 3.8Ghz, sincce upgrade to other Dram (geil black dragan pc2 85oo 1066mhz) and other cpu cooler can't get it stable one time boots other time not so I am back to 3.6 Ghz and stable oc according to intelburntest.
When I take out 2 banks of memory Geil black dragon, what are the settings to get towards 3.9Ghz or hopefully 4.0 Ghz.
is it possible to store one extra module of Kingston HyperX KHX8500O2/2GB so the total ram extent 6 GB, and can I raise dram voltage to 2.3v.In the post from Turrican9 I haveread that it's possible please reply somebody, i want to join the club of 4Ghz.

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12702348*
> I decided to try and achieve a higher FSB and lower my multi. I had a HECK of a time getting +460FSB to last 2 minutes in Prime. As soon as I upped my NB GTL from .63 to .65, 463FSB seems very stable.


just from that setting, it went 5hrs Prime stable.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouwe Reus;12705272*
> Guys,
> See my post 2258.
> Tried very hard the last days OC to 3.8Ghz, sincce upgrade to other Dram (geil black dragan pc2 85oo 1066mhz) and other cpu cooler can't get it stable one time boots other time not so I am back to 3.6 Ghz and stable oc according to intelburntest.
> When I take out 2 banks of memory Geil black dragon, what are the settings to get towards 3.9Ghz or hopefully 4.0 Ghz.
> is it possible to store one extra module of Kingston HyperX KHX8500O2/2GB so the total ram extent 6 GB, and can I raise dram voltage to 2.3v.In the post from Turrican9 I haveread that it's possible please reply somebody, i want to join the club of 4Ghz.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!


Hello mate,

Take it easy and explain... Are you trying to overclock using 8GB (4x2GB) Geil mem? Or are you just using 2x2GB Geil and are planning on using these in combination with 2x1GB Kingston mem? I need details here...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouwe Reus;12705272*
> Guys,
> See my post 2258.
> Tried very hard the last days OC to 3.8Ghz, sincce upgrade to other Dram (geil black dragan pc2 85oo 1066mhz) and other cpu cooler can't get it stable one time boots other time not so I am back to 3.6 Ghz and stable oc according to intelburntest.
> When I take out 2 banks of memory Geil black dragon, what are the settings to get towards 3.9Ghz or hopefully 4.0 Ghz.
> is it possible to store one extra module of Kingston HyperX KHX8500O2/2GB so the total ram extent 6 GB, and can I raise dram voltage to 2.3v.In the post from Turrican9 I haveread that it's possible please reply somebody, i want to join the club of 4Ghz.
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!


Here are 3.8 - 3.9GHz (450 to 460MHz FSB) settings for you to try out..

FSB frequency = 450MHz
CPU ratio = 8.5
DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
STRAP= AUTO
DRAM freq= 900MHz << *VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE*

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = AUTO
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance level = 10

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.8 - 3.9GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration like *C1E* and *SpeedStep* set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..

*Testing methodology:*

*1.* *First test these with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

*2.* If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS *up your Vcore* and set *CPU multiplier to 8.5x*..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

P.S.: Your motherboard is not capable to run a Quad CPU over 460MHz FSB due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that are mandatory for stabilizing core that would error in Prime95 LARGE FFT test..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12704147*
> *This is my 1K Post!!! Yeaaahhh!!! *Celebration!!!**


Cogratz man..









Keep them comming..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12705544*
> Cogratz man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep them comming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks! A milestone indeed! You are going towards your 3K Posts next! And I'm heading towards 2K posts!


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12705411*
> just from that setting, it went 5hrs Prime stable.


Strange, I'm still at 463x6, running RAM 1:1. I changed the Performance setting to 10 and Prime wasn't stable. 9 wouldn't boot initially and then it was OC fail. 11 seems to be going strong. (My RAM is already running loose and high voltage for its timings. It's still at 5-5-5-15, where I had it 4-4-4-12 before I tried tweaking.)

Does 1.36v NB sound right for 436FSB? Still seems high to me...


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12705604*
> Thanks! A milestone indeed! You are going towards your 3K Posts next! And I'm heading towards 2K posts!


****ers








I'm almost at 100


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12706045*
> ****ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost at 100


Yeah! Even that is a milestone to celebrate!


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12701853*
> Luckily i only have one Gtl setting in my bios. Turbo model is a bit simple vs. your board. Premium model,eh?
> What cpu you're using?


yeah, but see, i can get better clocks with my full adjustment









Using a damn good E8500 that I can take to 4.9 benchable on my EP45 in about 10 mins, but this board just wont have it....even at only 512FSB...dont know why its being stupid, I was able to get 593FSB benchable on dry ice.

guess I just gotta spend time and figure out where it likes the GTL's on air, as i really only remember my sub-zero settings.


----------



## Ouwe Reus

Thanks Turrican9 and King T,
I now it's not easy to use the 4 banks of geil pc8500 1066mhz (total 8gb).
I have got 2x2 banks of kingston hyperX pc8500 1066mhz (total 4gb).
Turrican9 from your posts I understand it is not possible to boot into windows above 448fsb or 3.8ghz. When I switch 2 banks of geil black dragon (4 gb) for 1 bank hyperx (2gb)wich give me a total amount of 6GB Dram, and I use the DRAM voltage mentioned on the banks (2.2v-2.4v for geil and 2.3v for hyperx)can my p5qpro turbo handle the voltages.
Or is it trile and error.
Timings 5-5-5-15 or 4-4-4-12.
what to fil in in memset.
I hope you can help me out guys.

Se YA at overclock.net


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12707181*
> yeah, but see, i can get better clocks with my full adjustment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a damn good E8500 that I can take to 4.9 benchable on my EP45 in about 10 mins, but this board just wont have it....even at only 512FSB...dont know why its being stupid, I was able to get 593FSB benchable on dry ice.
> 
> guess I just gotta spend time and figure out where it likes the GTL's on air, as i really only remember my sub-zero settings.


I tested my P5Q Deluxe/E8400 at 532FSB last night, all REFs on auto, NB, FSB Term, and CPU PLL at 1.32, 1.32, and 1.56 respectively. I also had a 100ps skew on the NB.

The test was large FFTs and it failed on one core at 1536K, so it went for quite a while. I am pretty confident it wouldn't take much to fully stabilize.

This was with some ancient OCZ ram that I am pretty sure can't do over 1000mhz and remain stable, so being at 1064 it could have caused the error.

Maybe you can use this as a starting point?


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12707581*
> I tested my P5Q Deluxe/E8400 at 532FSB last night, all REFs on auto, NB, FSB Term, and CPU PLL at 1.32, 1.32, and 1.56 respectively. I also had a 100ps skew on the NB.
> 
> The test was large FFTs and it failed on one core at 1536K, so it went for quite a while. I am pretty confident it wouldn't take much to fully stabilize.
> 
> This was with some ancient OCZ ram that I am pretty sure can't do over 1000mhz and remain stable, so being at 1064 it could have caused the error.
> 
> Maybe you can use this as a starting point?


thanks man, just realized though that I dont think its the NB that is having issues with the FSB, just need to keep tweaking the CPU GTL's because I was at such a high frequency (4.9)


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12707181*
> yeah, but see, i can get better clocks with my full adjustment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a damn good E8500 that I can take to 4.9 benchable on my EP45 in about 10 mins, but this board just wont have it....even at only 512FSB...dont know why its being stupid, I was able to get 593FSB benchable on dry ice.
> 
> guess I just gotta spend time and figure out where it likes the GTL's on air, as i really only remember my sub-zero settings.


Yeap.. my E8500 C0 is so crappy. 4.1+Ghz needs 1.42v on load to be stable.
Easily could get it boot to windows with higher clocks but not get it stable.
I've used it with 8x514FSB for past 3 months now. Haven't even tried higher fsb with it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12703877*
> @OP
> Great club, bt a problem ive had for awhile now is that you have a good sized list of BIOS mods, but have no description at all of what they do. I want to get one but have no idea what any of them will do, so could you update them please?


Thanks Smoblikat! The description for each of the modded BIOS is either located within the compressed file (for the "File Here") or would be in the same post where you can download the modded BIOS or later posts if not in the post before the post where you can download the modded BIOS.









Happy Testing!!!


----------



## KingT

Bump for P5Q TEAM..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Even though I get my P5Q-E tomorrow or the day after I hope I'm not thrown out of this club. I will still be a P5Q Pro Turbo owner...


----------



## Blacklac

I could use some help. I am trying to stabilize my FSB before I move on to my CPU. Right now, I'm just testing 463x6. I plan to use an x8 multi after I stabalize this FSB. I was able to get this to pass Prime large for 6hrs without error, but I get weird errors in Windows. I have Win7. Windows keeps reporting my Antivirus is disabled when it is running, one of the svchosts fails while I play games. Occasionally windows even reports Steam has crashed when it is running.

However, I think when I was attempting to stabalize my FSB, I was doing it backwards. I was only tweaking my FSB, NB and NB GTL. I was only able to stabalize everything by raising my NB GTL, which allowed me to lower my vNB. I went from GTL - Auto and NB - 1.4 to GTL - .71 to NB - 1.34. My FSB is at 1.3v. This was 6hr Prime large stable. However, after reading whatever I can find about GTL (and still utterly confused) it seems I should have been raising FSB voltage and if anything lowering NB GTL or leaving it at default. Is that correct?

So for now, I have:
463FSB
FSB - 1.3v
NB - 1.34
NB GTL - .71

Passes Prime, clearly Not stable.

Or, could my Windows Install went bunk? Lol. Its only a month old as it is.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12728705*
> I could use some help. I am trying to stabilize my FSB before I move on to my CPU. Right now, I'm just testing 463x6. I plan to use an x8 multi after I stabalize this FSB. I was able to get this to pass Prime large for 6hrs without error, but I get weird errors in Windows. I have Win7. Windows keeps reporting my Antivirus is disabled when it is running, one of the svchosts fails while I play games. Occasionally windows even reports Steam has crashed when it is running.
> 
> However, I think when I was attempting to stabalize my FSB, I was doing it backwards. I was only tweaking my FSB, NB and NB GTL. I was only able to stabalize everything by raising my NB GTL, which allowed me to lower my vNB. I went from GTL - Auto and NB - 1.4 to GTL - .71 to NB - 1.34. My FSB is at 1.3v. This was 6hr Prime large stable. However, after reading whatever I can find about GTL (and still utterly confused) it seems I should have been raising FSB voltage and if anything lowering NB GTL or leaving it at default. Is that correct?
> 
> So for now, I have:
> 463FSB
> FSB - 1.3v
> NB - 1.34
> NB GTL - .71
> 
> Passes Prime, clearly Not stable.
> 
> Or, could my Windows Install went bunk? Lol. Its only a month old as it is.


Man those voltages look GREAT..









Now if you have passed 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT test then your OC is not a issue..

Are you getting those crashs with 6 x 463 = 2,77GHz??

Maybe you need more Vcore for that OC..

Like you have said maybe your OS is corrupted..

But maybe it's RAM related if you have 8GB of RAM then upp vNB to 1.4V..

RAM usually does that crashing apps thing..

Also run memtest Windows version,lounch four instances with 850MB of RAM for each (or 1700MB if you have 8GB of RAM)..

Test untill you reach at least 100% on each instance..

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

I will download Memtest and try it. I only have 2x2GB RAM though.









Oh, and for some reason 3DMark06 stopped working after I started messing with this low multi/high FSB. It won't open. I tried reinstalling it and I get the same error when it attempts to open. But ever since I've had this Mobo, 3DMark06 always read my CPU specs wrong. Always reads my clock speed wrong. Now it just won't work.

Ill run Memtest first. It that passes, ill reload my OS. I was hoping to avoid that as my SSD is awaiting RMA. OCZ is being slow to send my prepaid mailing...

Thanks.

Edit: Yes, I wanted to test everything so I left it at 463x6 and played some intensive games. The errors were present then and at 463x8. At 463x6 @ 2.778, my vcore was 1.28, which should be fine for 3Ghz. My VID is 1.262.


----------



## Blacklac

Now that I think about it, RAM would make sense. I have G.Skill Pi 1066. Its rated 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v. I am running 1112MHz 5-5-5-15 2.1v and Performance 8.

I will def test it.


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey guys!

I'm going to buy new RAM for my P5Q PRO.

All what i need is 4 GB ( 2x2 or 4x1 ) 1066 mhz.The RAM must be 10000% compatabile with this motherboard.

What modules should i buy?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12729826*
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm going to buy new RAM for my P5Q PRO.
> 
> All what i need is 4 GB ( 2x2 or 4x1 ) 1066 mhz.The RAM must be 10000% compatabile with this motherboard.
> 
> What modules should i buy?


Here are 1066MHz RAM that P5Q Pro officially supports:

Kingston HyperX 1066MHz 2x1GB (KHX8500D2/1G) and P5Q Pro supports these modules in all four slots (4x1GB total)

G-Skill 1066MHz 2x1GB (F2-8500CL5D-2GBPK) also supports 4x1GB total..

Corsair 1066MHz 2x2GB [P/N:TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF(CM2X2048-8500C5D)(EPP)] and P5Q Pro supports only 2x2GB = 4GB of total

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Thank you so much.

But i have a little problem.In my city i can buy only that ram from your list.

*-Kingston HyperX 4GB 1066MHz CL5 KHX8500D2T1K2/4G-*.

It will be works?

Oh i found in my city another modules.

AENEON / QIMONDA AXT760UD00-19D 4GB (4X 1024MB) 1066MHZ.What anout this modules?

This is Aeneon XTune.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Thank you so much.

But i have a little problem.In my city i can buy only that ram from your list.

*-Kingston HyperX 4GB 1066MHz CL5 KHX8500D2T1K2/4G-*.

It will be works?


That is T1 tall heatsink RAM and I have the same RAM but with normal size heatsinks (*KHX8500D2K2/4G*)..

That RAM will not work at 1066MHz on P5Q Pro,as I have never managed to make it work..

The highest stable speed was 1020MHz (with 425MHz FSB)..

It will allow you to OC your rig to the max no dubt..

You can set it to 1000MHz without any problems and run your rig at stock (333MHz FSB)..

Also that ram will do 800MHz with 4-4-4-12 with 2.0V easiliy..

That is GREAT RAM but due incopatbility with P5Q Pro it will not run @ 1066MHz..

Asus P5Q Pro has a owfull memory controller and compatibility list..

On Gigabyte EP45 it will run at 1150MHz easily (tested myself)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Well, I only ran 1 test of Memtest86 v4 beta, cause I'm slightly buzzed and I just want to play some Call of Duty.







. But it passed with no errors. Now I guess I will try to reload Windows. Strange it would have corrupted, all I do is light browsing, game and tweak my OC. We'll see I guess...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12728392*
> Even though I get my P5Q-E tomorrow or the day after I hope I'm not thrown out of this club. I will still be a P5Q Pro Turbo owner...


Hi turrican9, you are here to stay!









P.S. This owners club members count will be reaching 100 soon...


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

*@ turrican9
*
Yes man,woohoo..









Overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12754924*
> *@ turrican9
> *
> Yes man,woohoo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it,overclock it..
> 
> CHEERS..


First thing is to try the P5Q-E bios chip in my Pro Turbo







By the way, P5Q-E looks to have two bios chips. One for failsafe









Edit: Just hope the board works, have not tested it yet. Just got in the door here


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12754950*
> First thing is to try the P5Q-E bios chip in my Pro Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, P5Q-E looks to have two bios chips. One for failsafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just hope the board works, have not tested it yet. Just got in the door here


Yes try that BIOS chip in TURBO first as it's pretty str8 foward job and report ASAP..

And then drop your Q9650 or Q9400 in P5Q E and drop multi to 6x and start to tweak that 500MHz FSB (vFSB and GTL's)..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Well, well, well...

Mostly everything seems to work in the P5Q Pro Turbo using the P5Q-E bios chip. Even sound. However, I don't think the Marvell IDE are working and no LAN. Probably because of a different LAN chip.

CPU temps, fan rpm's and hardware monitoring seems to work as it should...

I doubt the GTL's work. I've already tried several combinations using 6 x470FSB and one core errors out pretty quickly in Prime 95 Large FFT's. Also tried Auto and vFSB up to 1.32v...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12755378*
> Well, well, well...
> 
> Mostly everything seems to work in the P5Q Pro Turbo using the P5Q-E bios chip. Even sound. However, I don't think the Marvell IDE are working and no LAN. Probably because of a different LAN chip.
> 
> CPU temps, fan rpm's and hardware monitoring seems to work as it should...
> 
> I doubt the GTL's work. I've already tried several combinations using 6 x470FSB and one core errors out pretty quickly in Prime 95 Large FFT's. Also tried Auto and vFSB up to 1.32v...


I knew it that it would work!!!!









Screw Marvell man!!!

Now set VFSB to 1.34V and tune GTL's..

For 1st & 3rd core tune 0/2 GTL and for 2nd & 4th core tune 1/3 GTL..

Try to go lower than 0.63x for the core that errors..

And what CPU are you using?

For LAN try to instal drivers for it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12755582*
> I knew it that it would work!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now set VFSB to 1.34V and tune GTL's..
> 
> For 1st & 3rd core tune 0/2 GTL and for 2nd & 4th core tune 1/3 GTL..
> 
> Try to go lower than 0.63x for the core that errors..
> 
> And what CPU are you using?
> 
> For LAN try to instal drivers for it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Using my regular Q9650.. Just switched bios chips. Haven't yet tried P5Q-E iteself









Okey... will try some more... but I really want to install my P5Q-E soon


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12755612*
> Using my regular Q9650.. Just switched bios chips. Haven't yet tried P5Q-E iteself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okey... will try some more... but I really want to install my P5Q-E soon


I know that you can't wait to see your P5Q-E on the run but please try to investigate this GTL thing on TURBO a bit more ..

So set vFSB to 1.34V and just play with GTL for the core that errors and see if it's having any impact on the stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12755687*
> I know that you can't wait to see your P5Q-E on the run but please try to investigate this GTL thing on TURBO a bit more ..
> 
> So set vFSB to 1.34V and just play with GTL for the core that errors and see if it's having any impact on the stability..
> 
> CHEERS..


Okey, using 1.34vFSB and trying x0.62GTL for 0/2 GTL since 1 core Errored out. Last GTL at Auto...

And you know what? Prime95 are humming along, longer now... No error yet







It may actually be this is working!!!









The GTL's are actually working. This is totally sick!

Oh, My God!!!!


----------



## SyveRson

*Turrican9,* it could be a huge breakthrough for P5Q Pro Turbo owners if your experiment allows for more stability with a C2Q at higher FSB. Keep us posted, +rep.


----------



## turrican9

*The GTL's are working!!!! Theeeeyyy work!!!!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12755720*
> Okey, using 1.34vFSB and trying x0.62GTL for 0/2 GTL since 1 core Errored out. Last GTL at Auto...
> 
> And you know what? Prime95 are humming along, longer now... No error yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may actually be this is working!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTL's are actually working. This is totally sick!


Let it run man,let it run and report back what's happening..

If it fails just tune it some more..









If you confirm that it's working for real then I'm gonna be looking for a BIOS chip from Asus mobo with a 2MB file on it for my Pro..









CHEERS..


----------



## anti bones

Could you add me to this club, had this Mobo since December and was the best motherboard I have had to date. From the start I had an easy 3.5Ghz overclock which my previous board was nowhere near achieving.


----------



## turrican9

It may be I spoke to early.

470FSB has always been stable for a little while. Even with the Pro Turbo bios

Trying 480FSB now. Core 0 and 1 always error out quikly. I have sat vFSB to 1.36 and have tried many GTL combinations for GLT 0/2. Ranging from 0.5xx to 0.64.. CPU does not seem to respond.. Always error out quickly...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12756303*
> It may be I spoke to early.
> 
> 470FSB has always been stable for a little while. Even with the Pro Turbo bios
> 
> Trying 480FSB now. Core 0 and 1 always error out quikly. I have sat vFSB to 1.36 and have tried many GTL combinations for GLT 0/2. Ranging from 0.5xx to 0.64.. CPU does not seem to respond.. Always error out quickly...


You should have left that 470MHz FSB running to see if it's gomma fail..

Now what's vNB for that 480MHz FSB??

And please do all the testings with 4GB of RAM.

Upp vNB to 1.36V and try out 480MHz FSB..

Set vFSB to 1.36V and try 0.61 GTL and lower..

If GTL is not doing any good then upp vFSB to 1.38V and test again withGTL tunning..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12756439*
> You should have left that 470MHz FSB running to see if it's gomma fail..
> 
> Now what's vNB for that 480MHz FSB??
> 
> And please do all the testings with 4GB of RAM.
> 
> Upp vNB to 1.36V and try out 480MHz FSB..
> 
> Set vFSB to 1.36V and try 0.61 GTL and lower..
> 
> If GTL is not doing any good then upp vFSB to 1.38V and test again withGTL tunning..
> 
> CHEERS..


Of course using 4GB RAM







Also upped NB volts to 1.36v and vFSB to 1.38v. Trying 0.57x + GTL. Seems more stable than before. As if it is responding. Not erroring out almost right after P95 is started.

Working my ass off here. I will just have to take my time here


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12756683*
> Of course using 4GB RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also upped NB volts to 1.36v and vFSB to 1.38v. Trying 0.57x + GTL. Seems more stable than before. As if it is responding. Not erroring out almost right after P95 is started.
> 
> Working my ass off here. I will just have to take my time here


Yeah take it really slow and with patience..

Also nake sure that everything else is playing along (vNB,vRAM,timings etc)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

There is no doubt that GTL 0/2 is responding. Because when I use 1.38vFSB I have tried GTL 0/2 at 0.575, 0.570, 0.565 and P95 Large FFT's was going for a couple of mins before giving error on core 0 or 1. However, when trying x0.58 0/2GTL it errors out the moment I start large fft's. Trying 0.56 now... But as I've said, this clearly shows that the GTL is responding.. Still at 480FSB


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12756767*
> There is no doubt that GTL 0/2 is responding. Because when I use 1.38vFSB I have tried GTL 0/2 at 0.575, 0.570, 0.565 and P95 Large FFT's was going for a couple of mins before giving error on core 0 or 1. However, when trying x0.58 0/2GTL it errors out the moment I start large fft's. Trying 0.56 now... But as I've said, this clearly shows that the GTL is responding.. Still at 480FSB


Glad to see that it's responding..









Keep it up,if it passes P95 LARGE FFT for 1h @ 480MHz FSB then it's really working..(scren shot is mandatory







)

I would like to see a CPU-Z submition to see that P5Q-E in the validation link instead of P5Q Pro TURBO with this BIOS chip..









CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12756819*
> Glad to see that it's responding..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up,if it passes P95 LARGE FFT for 1h @ 480MHz FSB then it's really working..(scren shot is mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I would like to see a CPU-Z submition to see that P5Q-E in the validation link instead of P5Q Pro TURBO with this BIOS chip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


^^ This.

Also, don't forget to play with the NB/CPU skews and see if they help.


----------



## turrican9

Probably rebooted and entered bios 50 times now. Trying different GTL combinations at 480FSB. No go. Errors out pretty qucikly no matter what I try.. Longest error free run was a couple of minutes...

Suggestions?


----------



## turrican9

Even if the GTL's actually responds, we have no guarantee they will work in the same way, and as they should in the P5Q Pro Turbo... This will show itself when I fire up the real P5Q-E.

Trying 475FSB now...

When I look at all the combinations I tried on 480FSB one should believe that at least some of them would make Prime95 stable at least for 5 + minutes if the GTL's where working as they should... ?


----------



## turrican9

The best way for me to test this would be to actually install my P5Q-E and see if it responds better on GTL combinations...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12757735*
> Even if the GTL's actually responds, we have no guarantee they will work in the same way, and as they should in the P5Q Pro Turbo... This will show itself when I fire up the real P5Q-E.
> 
> Trying 475FSB now...
> 
> When I look at all the combinations I tried on 480FSB one should believe that at least some of them would make Prime95 stable at least for 5 + minutes if the GTL's where working as they should... ?


What were vNB,vFSB and GTL's for 480MHz FSB??

And what core was erroring??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12757774*
> What were vNB,vFSB and GTL's for 480MHz FSB??
> 
> And what core was erroring??
> 
> CHEERS..


vNB was 1.36v. Even tried 0.63 NB GTL. vFSB was 1.38v for the most part. Tried 1.4v also. Same cores that always fail... Core 0 and 1.


----------



## SyveRson

I haven't had time to put my Q9550 in my P5Q Deluxe.

But I saw a post where a guy left the CPU Refs alone and just set the NB ref. He said he was stable at 483 with these settings:

483FSB (x8.5)

Vcore ?? (LCC enable)

CPU PLL: 1.57v
FSB Term: 1.32v
DRAM voltage: 1.92
NB Voltage: 1.32v
NB GTL: 065v
SB Voltage: 1.5v
PCIe Sata voltage:1.1v

It looks like he left the CPU refs alone. It may not mean anything but these are about the same values I use with my E8400, except I have the FSB at 500 (x8.5) and leave the NB GTL at Auto as well.

Keep trying!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12757894*
> I haven't had time to put my Q9550 in my P5Q Deluxe.
> 
> But I saw a post where a guy left the CPU Refs alone and just set the NB ref. He said he was stable at 483 with these settings:
> 
> 483FSB (x8.5)
> 
> Vcore ?? (LCC enable)
> 
> CPU PLL: 1.57v
> FSB Term: 1.32v
> DRAM voltage: 1.92
> NB Voltage: 1.32v
> NB GTL: 065v
> SB Voltage: 1.5v
> PCIe Sata voltage:1.1v
> 
> It looks like he left the CPU refs alone. It may not mean anything but these are about the same values I use with my E8400, except I have the FSB at 500 (x8.5) and leave the NB GTL at Auto as well.
> 
> Keep trying!


That is correct.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-ksS41TxvI[/ame[/URL]]

And I've already tried Auto. No go. So clearly the GTL's are not working as they should.

however, that video is no proof. We don't know if he tested using Prime95 Large FFT's


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12757789*
> vNB was 1.36v. Even tried 0.63 NB GTL. vFSB was 1.38v for the most part. Tried 1.4v also. Same cores that always fail... Core 0 and 1.


Have you tried lower vFSB like 1.36V and below (1.34/1.32/1.30) with GTL tunning?

Also if core [1] failed then you should tune 1/3 GTL (for 2nd & 4th core)..

*Does P5Q-E has NB GTL??*

If so try to *play with it* also!!

CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12757770*
> The best way for me to test this would be to actually install my P5Q-E and see if it responds better on GTL combinations...


Yeah, see what you can do with the P5Q-E and then try to replicate it on the P5Q Pro Turbo.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12757922*
> Have you tried lower vFSB like 1.36V and below (1.34/1.32/1.30) with GTL tunning?
> 
> Also if core [1] failed then you should tune 1/3 GTL (for 2nd & 4th core)..
> 
> Does P5Q-E has NB GTL??
> 
> If so try to play with it also!!
> 
> CHEERS..


I'll keep trying... Either core 0 or core 1 always fails in Large FFT's. I've mostly been playing with the 0/2 GTL. I will try to play more with the second GTL setting. I'm getting tired of all the reboots... I will give it some more time...


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12757922*
> 
> Does P5Q-E has NB GTL??
> 
> CHEERS..


I assumed it did. Does it not?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12757986*
> I assumed it did. Does it not?


Yes it does.

Now I'm getting somewhere... When setting GTL 1/3 at 0.565 windows bso'd. Increasing it to 0.575 and windows booted at 480FSB. So it is responding to the GTL all right. I have been focusing to much on the 0/2 GTL... So this looks promising.. vFSB at 1.38v...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12757922*
> *Does P5Q-E has NB GTL??*
> 
> If so try to *play with it* also!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12758078*
> *Yes it does.*
> 
> Now I'm getting somewhere... When setting GTL 1/3 at 0.565 windows bso'd. Increasing it to 0.575 and windows booted at 480FSB. So it is responding to the GTL all right. I have been focusing to much on the 0/2 GTL... So this looks promising.. vFSB at 1.38v...


Also try lower vFSB like 1.36V and below (1.34/1.32/1.30V) and tune GTL's!!!

Then if CPU GTL is getting you nowhere then also *play with NB GTL*!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I'm getting nowhere... Prim95 fails so quickly on 480FSB... No matter the combination..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12758162*
> Then if CPU GTL is getting you nowhere then also *play with NB GTL*!!!
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes... I'm getting tired and bored now... Will try a few NB GTL combinations...


----------



## SyveRson

For what it is worth, I haven't yet achieved a stable C2Q overclock above 450 FSB without adjusting NB GTL.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;12758304*
> For what it is worth, I haven't yet achieved a stable C2Q overclock above 450 FSB without adjusting NB GTL.


The P5Q Pro Turbo did not seem to respond to the NB GTL.

I installed the real P5Q-E last night. Had huge problems in the 470 - 480FSB range. Windows just kept rebooting itself when trying to boot.

First thing I had to do was to set the DRAM Skews to Normal. Also had to play with the NB Skew. I was able to boot Windows at 470FSB.

It was so late that I had to abort. But one thing is clear, the P5Q-E is reacting totally different from the P5Q Pro Turbo when overclocking. There are more factors and tuning that have to be done in the P5Q-E. It is way to early to conclude anything yet.

I have lot's of tweaking and tuning to do.


----------



## turrican9

My best luck for now is running GTL 0/2 at x0.64, 1/3 GTL at Auto and vFSB at Auto at 480FSB. Every other combination I have tried quickly gave error in Prime95 Large FFT's.

Also I have to use the NB GTL multi in order for this to work. 1.3 vNB and NB GTL at x0.665

Edit: Had to up NB volts. Got freezing. My P5Q-E has the A2 revision NB. The old stuff. Maybe it needs more volts than A3?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12765025*
> My best luck for now is running GTL 0/2 at x0.64, 1/3 GTL at Auto and vFSB at Auto at 480FSB. Every other combination I have tried quickly gave error in Prime95 Large FFT's.
> 
> Also I have to use the NB GTL multi in order for this to work. 1.3 vNB and NB GTL at x0.665
> 
> Edit: Had to up NB volts. Got freezing. My P5Q-E has the A2 revision NB. The old stuff. Maybe it needs more volts than A3?


That is bad man..









My P5Q Pro boots to windows with 506MHz FSB easy, with GTL 0.61x and vFSB=1.38 and *with 1.50V NB*..

Actually @ 506MHz it's ROCK SOLID in every bench that I have trown it at,3DMark 11,06,Vantage, SuperPi,WPrime etc..

So my recommendation is to bump vNB over to 1.4V..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12765440*
> That is bad man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My P5Q Pro boots to windows with 506MHz FSB easy, with GTL 0.61x and vFSB=1.38 and *with 1.50V NB*..
> 
> Actually @ 506MHz it's ROCK SOLID in every bench that I have trown it at,3DMark 11,06,Vantage, SuperPi,WPrime etc..
> 
> So my recommendation is to bump vNB over to 1.4V..
> 
> CHEERS..


Found the problem. 480FSB seems to be no problem. However, 490FSB had huge problems not matter vNB and NB GTL. Prime95 would freeze instantly. Turned out I had to set the NB Skew from AUTO to Normal







So now I'm running Large FFT's at 490FSB









GTL 0/2 are at 0.64 and GTL 1/3 are at AUTO. Also vFSB is at Auto. My biggest culprit was that NB skew settings.

BTW: Still running Large FFT's at 490FSB


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12765468*
> Found the problem. 480FSB seems to be no problem. However, 490FSB had huge problems not matter vNB and NB GTL. Prime95 would freeze instantly. Turned out I had to set the NB Skew from AUTO to Normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm running Large FFT's at 490FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTL 0/2 are at 0.64 and GTL 1/3 are at AUTO. Also vFSB is at Auto. My biggest culprit was that NB skew settings.
> 
> BTW: Still running Large FFT's at 490FSB


On my Pro I leave CPU & NB skews at AUTO as that's the most stable setting..

Now I have also found out that a vFSB and CPU GTL @ AUTO is a pretty strong setup and alowes me to push a FSB over 520MHz,PL=10,AI = Moderate..

Also I have managed to run 3DMark 11 with 506MHz FSB,PL=10,Strong ad tightened timings 5-4-4-13-2-45-4-2//7-3-5-4-6-4-7-//12-5-1-4-4 with vDRAM=2.2V..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12765564*
> On my Pro I leave CPU & NB skews at AUTO as that's the most stable setting..
> 
> Now I have also found out that a vFSB and CPU GTL @ AUTO is a pretty strong setup and alowes me to push a FSB over 520MHz,PL=10,AI = Moderate..
> 
> Also I have managed to run 3DMark 11 with 506MHz FSB,PL=10,Strong ad tightened timings 5-4-4-13-2-45-4-2//7-3-5-4-6-4-7-//12-5-1-4-4 with vDRAM=2.2V..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know you have some great FSB speeds achieved on your P5Q Pro. Right now I'm looking for a Prime95 Large FFT's stable FSB...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12765592*
> I know you have some great FSB speeds achieved on your P5Q Pro. Right now I'm looking for a Prime95 Large FFT's stable FSB...


I recommend you to manually set vFSB as you really want to know what vFSB you are using..(very possible vFSB overvoltage on that motherboard when set on AUTO)..

Now your veredict on a P5Q Pro TURBO with a BIOS chip from P5Q-E: DOES IT MAKES ANY DIFFERENCE???

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12765667*
> I recommend you to manually set vFSB as you really want to know what vFSB you are using..(very possible vFSB overvoltage on that motherboard when set on AUTO)..
> 
> Now your veredict on a P5Q Pro TURBO with a BIOS chip from P5Q-E: DOES IT MAKES ANY DIFFERENCE???
> 
> CHEERS..


From my testing yesterday using the P5Q-E bios chip in the P5Q Pro Turbo - No, I don't think it really made a difference. I suspect that I was only controlling the one GTL Pro Turbo has, even if I tried them both.

Also, when using my P5Q-E, it is supersensitive when adjusting the Northbridge GTL. On the Pro Turbo, it seems it made little difference.

On my P5Q-E it seems the max FSB I can hope to get Prime95 Large FFT's stable, using my Q9650 is in the 480 - 485FSB range. And it is not the CPU stopping me here, it is the NB. I get freezes at 490FSB in Large FFT's. And I've tried 1.42v NB and many different NB GTL's. Seems this board loves 0.665GTL (0.63x = default). Probably got something to do with the A2 revision of the chipset. As UD3P and many Gigabyte boards using A3 chip can do 500FSB with Quads.

Even in my P5Q Pro Turbo I could really not make it Prime95 Large FFT's stable much past 450FSB. Even at 450FSB it gave an error after 5 - 11 hours. Cores 0 and 1 was always the problem.

So I think your Q9550 is coping with higher FSB speeds a little better than my Q9650. Also it seems my Q9400 is doing higher FSB speeds in my GA-P35 DS3R than I ever achieved using my Q9650 in that same board.


----------



## KingT

@ turrican9

Push vNB even more,set it to 1.5V (it can handle it just fine)..

Then try to push FSB..

I think that a TURBO with a -E BIOS chip could be set to work,just there's more work involved to get a better feeling about what's really going on..

I recommend you to flash a latest BIOS for the P5Q E (modded ver.) and to use a secondary BIOS chip from the E mobo into P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q9400..

That way you could test both mobos at the same time and to report what's going on and to possibly use settings from the P5Q-E onto a TURBO (w/ E BIOS chip)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12766195*
> @ turrican9
> 
> Push vNB even more,set it to 1.5V (it can handle it just fine)..
> 
> Then try to push FSB..
> 
> I think that a TURBO with a -E BIOS chip could be set to work,just there's more work involved to get a better feeling about what's really going on..
> 
> I recommend you to flash a latest BIOS for the P5Q E (modded ver.) and to use a secondary BIOS chip from the E mobo into P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q9400..
> 
> That way you could test both mobos at the same time and to report what's going on and to possibly use settings from the P5Q-E onto a TURBO (w/ E BIOS chip)..
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol! You're asking alot from me







I have a headache and I'm tired.. I wan't to do alot, but all of this is very, very time consuming.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12766223*
> Lol! You're asking alot from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a headache and I'm tired.. I wan't to do alot, but all of this is very, very time consuming.


No pain >> no game..









You wanna be made into a Intel Overclocker????









That's the path you'll need to take..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12766255*
> No pain >> no game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna be made into a Intel Overclocker????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the path you'll need to take..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Man, I've been doing this for 15 years now. I'm to old for this ****


----------



## turrican9

There is no doubt the P5Q-E is handling mem overclocking much better VS the P5Q Pro Turbo. First of all I played a little with 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400. Booted right to Windows at 1150MHz 6-5-5-15 1.98v. Ran through IBT. Did not try higher. The P5Q Pro Turbo would not boot if selecting CAS 6 on these sticks. Should be good for about 1200 at 6-5-6-18 2.0v.

Also, 8GB RAM now seem to work well at 900MHz 5-5-5-15 PL=10 1:1 FSB:mem. Also getting higher Gigaflops using 1:1 VS the P5Q Pro Turbo. Have the same Gigaflops numbers as the Pro Turbo got with RAM at 1080 5-5-5-15 and PL=8.

*KingT*, you believed your mem overclocking was hindered because you have the A2 revision NB. I don't think so, as my P5Q-E also has A2. And overclocks mem better than the Pro Turbo, having A3.

I read somewhere that the P45 A3 could produce 10 - 15MHz higher FSB VS P45 A2. It looks like my max will be about 480FSB for my Q9650, Large FFT's stable. This is mostly where it should be for my A2 revision P5Q-E I believe.

Also I'm missing the I/O shield... Bought open box. Only the motherboard and nothing else.. Not that it matter much..


----------



## turrican9

I'm actually running 1080MHz 6-5-5-15 PL=9 using 4x2GB RAM now. This wouldn't even boot Windows with the P5Q Pro Turbo.


----------



## KingT

Yeah but P5Q-E has a better memory support and overall BIOS also..

And maybe Asus cherry picked NB for the higher end mobos like Maximus Formula II,P5Q Premium,Delux,-E models so they have a better memory controller..

Now I have bought two Seagate 500GB Baraccudas and I'm preparing for installarion so I might be offline for a while..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12768197*
> Yeah but P5Q-E has a better memory support and overall BIOS also..
> 
> And maybe Asus cherry picked NB for the higher end mobos like Maximus Formula II,P5Q Premium,Delux,-E models so they have a better memory controller..
> 
> Now I have bought two Seagate 500GB Baraccudas and I'm preparing for installarion so I might be offline for a while..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Good luck







I'm sure you'll see a HUGE performance boost, coming from that ancient harddrive


----------



## KingT

I have installed two 500GB Seagate Barracudas,created RAID 0 array and installed Win7..

Now I have installed GPU,chipset,Audio,LAN drivers and I'm moving to antivirus install..

Now for partitions managing what program do you guys recommend?

I want to have two partitions, C: with 100GB and E: with the rest of disk space available..

P.S.: The boot time,Win responce is AMAZING!!!
and much more quiet too!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have installed two 500GB Seagate Barracudas,created RAID 0 array and installed Win7..

Now I have installed GPU,chipset,Audio,LAN drivers and I'm moving to antivirus install..

Now for partitions managing what program do you guys recommend?

I want to have two partitions, C: with 100GB and E: with the rest of disk space available..

P.S.: The boot time,Win responce is AMAZING!!!
and much more quiet too!!!

CHEERS..


I usually make my partitions while installing Windows. Otherwise, I just use Windows and 'Manage disks' to deal with partitioning. Any reason to use anything else?

Congratz with your RAID Array, and somewhat modern disks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12770271*
> I usually make my partitions while installing Windows. Otherwise, I just use Windows and 'Manage disks' to deal with partitioning. Any reason to use anything else?
> 
> Congratz with your RAID Array, and somewhat modern disks


I wanted to do it but somehow I have missed it during OS install..

Where can I find that "Manage disc" exactly?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12770302*
> I wanted to do it but somehow I have missed it during OS install..
> 
> Where can I find that "Manage disc" exactly?
> 
> CHEERS..


Right click on my computer and select 'manage'. Then click disk management


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12770329*
> Right click on my computer and select 'manage'. Then click disk management


Hahaha I'm such a noob..









I haven't installed OS or done anything similar to this in almost 2 years..









I have found it by using search but I don't know what to do???









There's no option for partition managing,beside shrink partition..









Is shrinking is what I need to do first and then to alocate the "new" space to the new partition??

C'mon hook me up with a easier 3rd party managing utility!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hahaha I'm such a noob..









I haven't installed OS or done anything similar to this in almost 2 years..









I have found it by using search but I don't know what to do???









There's no option for partition managing,beside shrink partition..









Is shrinking is what I need to do first and then to alocate the "new" space to the new partition??

C'mon hook me up with a easier 3rd party managing utility!!!

CHEERS..


http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html

Home edition is free.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mm67*


http://www.partitionwizard.com/download.html

Home edition is free.


Thanx bro..









I'll give it a shot..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

*@ mm67*

That utility worked like a charm..









Everything is done in a minute..









REP+ man..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

Sorry, I was in the other room playing with my P5Q-E







glad it worked out for you


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*,

Sorry, I was in the other room playing with my P5Q-E







glad it worked out for you










Now I have a question!!!

If I disconnect my RAIDed drives,set HDD as AHCI in the BIOS and plug in my old drive to save my music,Videos etc on the DVD's will I be able to use RAID again on my RAIDed drives the next time when I plug them in??

Will RAID array be destroyed???

Or can I just plug my old drive in and copy those files on my new RAIDed drives??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Now I have a question!!!

If I disconnect my RAIDed drives,set HDD as AHCI in the BIOS and plug in my old drive to save my music,Videos etc on the DVD's will I be able to use RAID again on my RAIDed drives the next time when I plug them in??

Will RAID array be destroyed???

Or can I just plug my old drive in and copy those files on my new RAIDed drives??

CHEERS..


I have not used Hardware Raid for years... I think you should be fine, but I'm not certain. Do you have Acronis True Image? You should Image your OS install before trying this. You can also use Windows 7 Ultimate built-in image tool to make Image of the OS. You use the install DVD to Image back again.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have not used Hardware Raid for years... I think you should be fine, but I'm not certain. Do you have Acronis True Image? You should Image your OS install before trying this. You can also use Windows 7 Ultimate built-in image tool to make Image of the OS. You use the install DVD to Image back again.


I don't have any tools whatsoever..

And I haven't been doing much around OS installtins lately as I have been very lucky with them up to date..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

By the way, pretty easy to get [email protected] stable up to 480FSB. Just a couple of very important key factors... I have to set the NB GTL. Or else Windows won't even boot at those higer FSB speeds. Seems my P5Q-E loves x0.665GTL NB. Also add enough NB volts.

The other setting I have to adjust to be Prime95 Large FFT's ready, is the 0/2 GTL. I set it to x0.64 (0.63 = standard according to bios). I leave the 1/3 GTL at Auto (0.67 according to bios). I also leave the vFSB at Auto. Plan on finding out what this needs to be at, so I won't have to use Auto.

For now I'm testing 475FSB overnight. Just because 8.5 x475FSB = 4037MHz and 4x2GB RAM at 950MHz 5-5-5-15.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


By the way, pretty easy to get [email protected] stable up to 480FSB. Just a couple of very important key factors... I have to set the NB GTL. Or else Windows won't even boot at those higer FSB speeds. Seems my P5Q-E loves x0.665GTL NB. Also add enough NB volts.

The other setting I have to adjust to be Prime95 Large FFT's ready, is the 0/2 GTL. I set it to x0.64 (0.63 = standard according to bios). I leave the 1/3 GTL at Auto (0.67 according to bios). I also leave the vFSB at Auto. Plan on finding out what this needs to be at, so I won't have to use Auto.

For now I'm testing 475FSB overnight. Just because 8.5 x475FSB = 4037MHz and 4x2GB RAM at 950MHz 5-5-5-15.


I have told you to tune NB GTL..









Nice man,I would love to get my hands on such mobo as I would'n settle with anything less then 500MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable..









And run 9x multiplier you sissy..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have told you to tune NB GTL..









Nice man,I would love to get my hands on such mobo as I would'n settle with anything less then 500MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable..









And run 9x multiplier you sissy..









CHEERS..


I don't think 500FSB are going to happen on these A2 revision P45 mobos.

I have already tried x9







One step at a time. Testing stability takes time. You know that.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I don't think 500FSB are going to happen on these A2 revision P45 mobos.

I have already tried x9







One step at a time. Testing stability takes time. You know that.


You're too slow for a old man..









REP+ for helping me with this RAID setup..

I'm going to sleep and tommorow continue with tuning this OS install..

OMG so many programs,games etc to install..









CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990




----------



## KingT

Here are my 2x 500GB Seagate Barracudas in RAID 0..




























CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Good results! Make sure you do not use the 'Super Speed connectors' Lol!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12778360*
> *KingT*
> 
> Good results! Make sure you do not use the 'Super Speed connectors' Lol!


Yeah thanx man..

Well those Drive Expert Sata ports were good to me as I have conected my old HDD and transfered Music,Videos,Pics,Programs on my new RAID array disc without any issues..









The only issue that I'm having right now is that I dont have Microsoft Office on my fresh OS Installation..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12778760*
> Yeah thanx man..
> 
> Well those Drive Expert Sata ports were good to me as I have conected my old HDD and transfered Music,Videos,Pics,Programs on my new RAID array disc without any issues..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue that I'm having right now is that I dont have Microsoft Office on my fresh OS Installation..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


The backup function are probably working ok for those Drive Xpert ports.

I'm not using MS Office. I hate all those live updates. If you need your old serial or something, you can boot up with your old drive and use AIDA64 look at the serial.

You know there is a free Office? Open Office. It can read Word documents


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12778832*
> The backup function are probably working ok for those Drive Xpert ports.
> 
> I'm not using MS Office. I hate all those live updates. If you need your old serial or something, you can boot up with your old drive and use AIDA64 *look at the serial*.
> 
> You know there is a free Office? Open Office. It can read Word documents


Look at the serial of what??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12779218*
> Look at the serial of what??
> 
> CHEERS..


AIDA64 can look up serials for your software. If you needed your old Serial for your MS Office..


----------



## turrican9

Testing 9x 467FSB = 4.2GHz now Prime95 Large FFT's. 1.4v full load V-core. Can probably go to 4230 on this V-core. 1.38v full load was to little for 4.2GHz. hottest core is 76c. vFSB is 1.28v. GTL 0/2 is x0.64 and GTL 1/3 is x0.65. vNB is 1.3v. NB GTL is 0.665. Not tried lower vNB at this FSB. Using 4x2GB RAM at 934MHz 5-5-5-15-1.98v and PL-10. All Pullins Enabled, Ai Clocktwister at Moderate, Static tRead Enabled and DRAM Skews at Auto.

I can just forget about IBT. However, find IBT overkill and totally unrealistic.

Large FFT's has been going strong for over 1 hour now...

Edit: This is of course with my current *Asus P5Q-E*

Fact that P5Q-E has two CPU GTL settings are very, very important. As I've said, in my P5Q Pro Turbo, overclocking my Q9650, I had a hard time making Prime95 Large FFT's stable even at 450FSB, because the Pro Turbo only had one CPU GTL adjustment. P5Q-E on the other hand seems capable of 480FSB Large FFT's stable with my CPU.

I have to admit that I'm already falling in love with the P5Q-E


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Fact that *P5Q-E has two CPU GTL settings* are very, very important. As I've said, in my P5Q Pro Turbo, overclocking my Q9650, I had a hard time making Prime95 Large FFT's stable even at 450FSB, because the Pro Turbo only had one CPU GTL adjustment. P5Q-E on the other hand seems capable of 480FSB Large FFT's stable with my CPU.


yeah tha's something we all know..

But I'm more interested in overclocking a P5Q Pro TURBO with BIOS chip from P5Q-E..

It would be nice to see if it really makes a difference..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


yeah tha's something we all know..

But I'm more interested in overclocking a P5Q Pro TURBO with BIOS chip from P5Q-E..

It would be nice to see if it really makes a difference..

CHEERS..


A bios 2MB chip does not cost that much?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


A bios 2MB chip does not cost that much?


Yeah but here's too much hustle involved to get one from the online stores..

Just not worth it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah but here's too much hustle involved to get one from the online stores..

Just not worth it..

CHEERS..


From the testing I did, probably rebooted 50 times and changed GTL, VTT and NB volts in the P5Q Pro Turbo using the P5Q-E bios chip. Nothing really seemed to make it more then a couple of mins Large FFT's stable. So it did not respond to the GTL's the way it should have. that is my opinion.

And talking about hustle... Much more hustle for me.. However, it may be I switch my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R for the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, then we'll se again. As my P5Q-E has 2 bios chips, I can borrow one of them for my Pro Turbo.

However, I am tired and a little lazy for the time being. Mostly motivated to play with my P5Q-E


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


However, I am tired and a little lazy for the time being. Mostly motivated to play with my P5Q-E


If you're really motivated to play with P5Q-E try to tune at least 480MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable..

Or try to validate 520MHz+ FSB OC that would be cool..

That would be worth it..









A 467MHz FSB is just not worth it over P5Q Pro TURBO..(im running 459MHz on a P5Q Pro)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If you're really motivated to play with P5Q-E try to tune at least 480MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable..

Or try to validate 520MHz+ FSB OC that would be cool..

That would be worth it..









A 467MHz FSB is just not worth it over P5Q Pro TURBO..(im running 459MHz on a P5Q Pro)..

CHEERS..


As I've said I couldn't even get 450FSB stable infinite using Large FFT's in the Pro Turbo, using my Q9650. Your Q9550 is handling higher FSB speeds a little better VS my Q9650. No doubt. I tried every VTT and GTL combination. I already know 480FSB is possible in this motherboard, just not ran it that long yet. For me it's more important finding a new 24/7 overclock. 467 x9 seems nice.

Also, my P5Q-E is handling 8GB RAM when overclocking. Another fact, I got it dirt cheap. So worth it in every aspect.

And as for that Pro Turbo using P5Q-E bios chip, I sat for hours trying all kinds of combinations. I really tried and sacrificed myself, and just let my P5Q-E rest on the table.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As I've said I couldn't even get 450FSB stable infinite using Large FFT's in the Pro Turbo, using my Q9650. Your Q9550 is handling higher FSB speeds a little better VS my Q9650. No doubt. I tried every VTT and GTL combination. I already know 480FSB is possible in this motherboard, just not ran it that long yet. For me it's more important finding a new 24/7 overclock. 467 x9 seems nice.

Also, my P5Q-E is handling 8GB RAM when overclocking. Another fact, I got it dirt cheap. So worth it in every aspect.

And as for that Pro Turbo using P5Q-E bios chip, I sat for hours trying all kinds of combinations. I really tried and sacrificed myself, and just let my P5Q-E rest on the table.


Well what is worth to you doesn't mean it's worth to everybody..









If I had that board I would really try to make statement with it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well what is worth to you doesn't mean it's worth to everybody..









If I had that board I would really try to make statement with it..









CHEERS..


Quit bashing my personal joy and happiness


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Quit bashing my personal joy and happiness










This was for your own good..









Now as for my fresh OS install I must say that IT'S GREAT!!!

For example Crysis runs much smoother and with a higher min and avg FPS..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


This was for your own good..









Now as for my fresh OS install I must say that IT'S GREAT!!!

For example Crysis runs much smoother and with a higher min and avg FPS..

CHEERS..


I must say, for an hardware enthusiast and tweaker, I was very surprised to hear you hadn't reinstalled OS for years


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I must say, for an hardware enthusiast and tweaker, I was very surprised to hear you hadn't reinstalled OS for years










I swear to God,I had this OS install since Sept 2009 and never had a issue with it..

Also it was installed by my friend so the last OS install actually performed by me goes back in 2007 (Windows XP)..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My P5Q Pro Turbo couldn't even run 4x2GB PC6400 Ballistix or Geil Black Dragon 8GB kit at anything past 800MHz without some kind of symptoms/error after a coldboot. No matter what I tried. Both of these kits was in the Pro Turbo's QVL. This motherboard was totally useless overclocking with 8GB RAM. And past about 860MHz Windows wouldn't even boot in many cases...

2x2GB was a different story though. But even here I couldn't overclock my ballistix past 1100MHz due to mobo not able to boot with Cas Latency at 6.

My P5Q-E on the other hand....







Testing 4x2GB Ballistix PC6400 at 1120MHz right now! 6-5-6-15-1.94v! And if that isn't enough, these chips aren't on the P5Q-E's QVL! If I try 2x2GB they should be able to do 1200 6-5-6-15-1.94v

This motherboard is really in a different ballpark when compared to the P5Q Pro Turbo.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anti bones*


Could you add me to this club, had this Mobo since December and was the best motherboard I have had to date. From the start I had an easy 3.5Ghz overclock which my previous board was nowhere near achieving.


Hi and Welcome to OCN and aboard anti bones!!!









I'm glad you like the P5Q PRO Turbo!









We actually have the same CPU and mobo!!!









Btw, you are the 100th club member!!! Congrats!!!









P.S. I'm falling back to my old method on test overclocking... overclock my E5200 R0 from TurboV. I really don't want to get freezes, reboots, and not powering ON without resetting CMOS.

Using TurboV when I set default stock speed and optimized settings for overclocking in the BIOS, I can boot right back into Windows with the said settings I've set in the BIOS.

To me, I like it because its quick and dirty!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


P.S. I'm falling back to my old method on test overclocking... overclock my E5200 R0 from TurboV. I really don't want to get freezes, reboots, and not powering ON without resetting CMOS.

Using TurboV when I set default stock speed and optimized settings for overclocking in the BIOS, I can boot right back into Windows with the said settings I've set in the BIOS.

To me, I like it because its quick and dirty!










And you want people to think of you as a serious Intel overclocker???









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12793372*
> Hi and Welcome to OCN and aboard anti bones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like the P5Q PRO Turbo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually have the same CPU and mobo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you are the 100th club member!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm falling back to my old method on test overclocking... overclock my E5200 R0 from TurboV. I really don't want to get freezes, reboots, and not powering ON without resetting CMOS.
> 
> Using TurboV when I set default stock speed and optimized settings for overclocking in the BIOS, I can boot right back into Windows with the said settings I've set in the BIOS.
> 
> To me, I like it because its quick and dirty!


TurboV actually works very well.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12793437*
> TurboV actually works very well.


Yeah, 1 more OC begginer in this club beside the *ocman*..









There's nothing like the old school..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793462*
> Yeah, 1 more OC begginer in this club beside the *ocman*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing like the old school..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I mostly use the bios. I've tried TurboV, and it was very stable and easy to use. Quit bashing people just because you don't have the Turbo version of your motherboard, which supports the fantastic TurboV function.









You're just jealous


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12793487*
> I mostly use the bios. I've tried TurboV, and it was very stable and easy to use. Quit bashing people just because you don't have the Turbo version of your motherboard, which supports the fantastic TurboV function.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just jealous


Hahaha you don't have TurboV any more = P5Q-E ..

Well I guess it really does come handy for begginers..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793508*
> Hahaha you don't have TurboV any more = P5Q-E ..
> 
> Well I guess it really does come handy for begginers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Nope, it is easy not having to reboot when tuning. You yourself have used setFSB, so who's the beginner?









I do not have TurboV anymore, that is correct. However, I've heard that one can use Asus Ai Suite on the P5Q-E to set FSB etc...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12793580*
> Nope, it is easy not having to reboot when tuning. You yourself have used setFSB, so who's the beginner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have TurboV anymore, that is correct. However, I've heard that one can use Asus Ai Suite on the P5Q-E to set FSB etc...


Set FSB is being used for very high FSB only..

My motherboard fails to boot to OS str8 from the BIOS beyond 510MHz FSB so SetFSB is a must..

Now for that AI Suite junk I recommend you not to use it as it causes instabilities.. (my personal experience)..

And also for almost every setting it requires a reboot..









So for FSB tuning use SetFSB as it's really solid,but use 2MHz steps..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

by the way, that norwegian webshop I bought my dirt cheap P5Q-E (open box. only mobo) from got 1 more P5Q-E open box (only mobo) the other day. they priced it a little bit higher than the one I bought. It was still dirt cheap though. It was quickly gone and sold short after. They also have one overpriced P5Q-Premium (only mobo). That one is still in sale. costs x5 the price I payed for my P5Q-E...

These mobos are very rare, but the second they get one in stock for a good price people buy them at once. So clearly socket 775 is still very popular.

I was just lucky to get mine. It is very rare to find them, even open box in Norwegian webshops.

Edit: the P5Q-Premium open box costs x5 more than I payed for my P5Q-E!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793652*
> Set FSB is being used for very high FSB only..
> 
> My motherboard fails to boot to OS str8 from the BIOS beyond 510MHz FSB so SetFSB is a must..
> 
> Now for that AI Suite junk I recommend you not to use it as it causes instabilities.. (my personal experience)..
> 
> And also for almost every setting it requires a reboot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for FSB tuning use SetFSB as it's really solid,but use 2MHz steps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


TurboV was also very solid. I know Ai suite is crap though. And I'm not going to use it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12793694*
> by the way, that norwegian webshop I bought my dirt cheap P5Q-E (open box. only mobo) from got 1 more P5Q-E open box (only mobo) the other day. they priced it a little bit higher than the one I bought. It was still dirt cheap though. It was quickly gone and sold short after. They also have one overpriced P5Q-Premium (only mobo). That one is still in sale. costs x3.5 the price I payed for my P5Q-E...
> 
> These mobos are very rare, but the second they get one in stock for a good price people buy them at once. So clearly socket 775 is still very popular.
> 
> I was just lucky to get mine. It is very rare to find them, even open box in Norwegian webshops.


Yeah the good 775 mobos are rare and they sell pretty fast..

Now for that P5Q Premium that's like 170Euros which is









You can flash P5Q deluxe to Premium very easily as they are VERY SIMILAR if not identical motherboards.. (16 phases CPU PWM)..

Now I bet that your P5Q-E would work with a Premium BIOS without any problems..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793756*
> Yeah the good 775 mobos are rare and they sell pretty fast..
> 
> Now for that P5Q Premium that's like 170Euros which is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can flash P5Q deluxe to Premium very easily as they are VERY SIMILAR if not identical motherboards.. (16 phases CPU PWM)..
> 
> Now I bet that your P5Q-E would work with a Premium BIOS without any problems..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Their asking 138 Euros + shipping for that Open Box (only mobo P5Q-Premium). I paid 25 Euros + shipping for my P5Q-E! But with the shipping it got to about 48 Euros.

There is little point for me flashing my P5Q-E with the Premium bios. Little difference. And I've already tried Ket's latest modded P5Q-E bios. Did nothing for me.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12793799*
> There is little point for me flashing my P5Q-E with the Premium bios. Little difference. And I've already tried Ket's latest modded P5Q-E bios. Did nothing for me.


You wuss..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793833*
> You wuss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Wuss? Why would I even bother doing it? There is no difference. They have the same settings. It's a waste of time









If I was a Wuss I would not have installed the P5Q-E bios chip in my turbo


----------



## KingT

Read my previous post..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

P5Q-E, Deluxe and Premium are mostly same boards. They have the same bios as far as I know. So other than a few extra features and 16-phase power (Which is overkill. Does not help much) there is really no difference between my P5Q-E and it's more expensive cousins


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793882*
> Read my previous post..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

C'mon try it out you wuss..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12793929*
> C'mon try it out you wuss..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

I must say that you have really disappointed me..









You havent really pushed that P5Q-E neither with max P95 stable FSB or max FSB for validation..

Also I was disappointed in you not investigating more how P5Q Pro TURBO works with a P5Q-E BIOS chip (max stable FSB and overall max FSB)..

You had the chance to do something great for a P5Q community but you have not done it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12794030*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> I must say that you have really disappointed me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You havent really pushed that P5Q-E neither with max P95 stable FSB or max FSB for validation..
> 
> Also I was disappointed in you not investigating more how P5Q Pro TURBO works with a P5Q-E BIOS chip (max stable FSB and overall max FSB)..
> 
> You had the chance to do something great for a P5Q community but you have not done it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm not getting payed for doing this. And I sat for hours with that P5Q-E bios chip in the P5Q Pro Turbo trying.

By the way

Can The P5Q-E be flashed with a P5Q-Deluxe or Maximus 2 Formula bios ?

*Nope!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12794072*
> I'm not getting payed for doing this. And I sat for hours with that P5Q-E bios chip in the P5Q Pro Turbo trying.
> 
> By the way
> 
> Can The P5Q-E be flashed with a P5Q-Deluxe or Maximus 2 Formula bios ?
> 
> *Nope!*


I don't buy that..

Maybe it would not work with a MF2 BIOS but with a Deluxe or Premium there's a chance..

Look at these pictures of E,Deluxe & Premium:

P5Q-E

P5Q Deluxe

P5Q Premium

Now look how the mobo layout is IDENTICAL between E & Deluxe (beside 16phases PWM)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12794140*
> I don't buy that..
> 
> Maybe it would not work with a MF2 BIOS but with a Deluxe or Premium there's a chance..
> 
> CHEERS..


_in short

NO

already tried this last week. no luck *on either bios*.
luckily the dual bios prevents you from having an expensive paperweight._

When it comes to the Pro Turbo with P5Q-E bios chip, as I've said, I will try again when and if I install the Pro Turbo in my secondary system, replacing my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R mobo. I have high hopes that even with the Turbo bios my Q9400 will be stable past 460FSB. Why? Because first of all it does higher FSB in my Gigabyte board than my Q9650 ever did, also, I have read that the Quads with lesser cache infact does a little bit higher FSB. Read a review of a Q8xxx CPU doing about 10MHz higher VS a Q9xxx. We all know this will vary from CPU's anyway.

Also, even your Q9550 was doing higher FSB in your Pro VS my Q9650 in my Turbo. In the Large FFT's stable department


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

I know they are almost identical. And by my logic a Deluxe or Premium bios should work in my board. But you never know.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12794261*
> *KingT*,
> 
> I know they are almost identical. And by my logic a Deluxe or Premium bios should work in my board. But you never know.


Yes P5Q-E and Deluxe are the same PCB beside more phases on Deluxe..

Now P5Q Premium has 4 PCIE 16x slots and that separates it from E or Deluxe..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

My plan, install the P5Q Pro Turbo in my secondary system. This is the system that I depend on for 24/7. So this is what I'm going to do... install the motherboard, reinstall everything on the Intel SSD. Then I will use a separate harddrive for my P5Q-E bios chip testing. Installing OS on this drive when using the P5Q-E chip and play my game without touching my 24/7 SSD win7 install. I will disconnect all drives besides the harddrive I will use for the test.

When I think about it, I have a WD Raptor 74GB Serial ATA drive laying around


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12794382*
> *KingT*,
> 
> My plan, install the P5Q Pro Turbo in my secondary system. This is the system that I depend on for 24/7. So this is what I'm going to do... install the motherboard, reinstall everything on the Intel SSD. Then I will use a separate harddrive for my P5Q-E bios chip testing. Installing OS on this drive when using the P5Q-E chip and play my game without touching my 24/7 SSD win7 install. I will disconnect all drives besides the harddrive I will use for the test.
> 
> When I think about it, I have a WD Raptor 74GB Serial ATA drive laying around


That sounds like a plan!!!









Good luck with it..









CHEERS..


----------



## Improvidus

I also own a P5Q Pro Turbo that I purchased after my abit IP35 Pro board failed. My motherboard and my and video card failed at the same time just 3 months after my old power supply stopped working.

I was running at 3.6 GHz on stock voltage which was fine for the 3 years I've owned my e8400. Recently I decided to go up to 4.0~4.2GHz for a little performance bump until I build a new system at the end of the year.

I'm trying to achieve this overclock with a 8~8.5 multiplier. I seem to have found the following settings for 500 FSB that are Prime95 stable for 11.5 hours.

FSB Frequency: 500.00 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.22500 V
CPU GTL REF: 0.65x
CPU PLL: 1.560 V
FSB Term. Volt.: 1.320 V
DRAM Voltage: 2.100 V
NB Volt: 1.320 V
SB Volt: 1.100 V
SB PCIE: 1.500 V
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Clock Skew: Normal
NB Clock Skew: Normal

These seem to be the minimum voltages I can use to achieve stability at this speed. 1.3v for FSB failed after a couple of hours. I bumped it to 1.32v and so far all my testing shows this as being stable.

RAM is listed below and is using 5-5-5-15 timings. This is DDR2 800 RAM that overclocks extremely well. It is warrantied for 1.8V-2.1V. I'm currently running 2.1v for DDR2 1000 speeds, but it's possible I could bump that down to 2.08v or even 2.06v.

I'll update once I get the processor stable at 4GHz. Might be a couple of days as I'll be working the next few days. I want to make sure the current settings are solid before bringing my multiplier back up. If I recall correctly, my processor requires a bit over 1.35v for 4GHz. This was quite a while ago, but I think the actual voltage in BIOS may have been a tad higher.

_Edit: OC isn't quite 100% stable yet. Firefox is crashing even though Prime95 was stable for 11.5 hours earlier. I ran P95 more today during work, but one thread had an error after just under 8 hours._


----------



## KingT

Bump for P5Q Team..
















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Been fighting all weekend to gain stability in my P5Q-E using 8GB RAM and Q9650 at 8.5x 483FSB. RAM:FSB 1:1.

Now I've finally made it.. Blend and Large FFT's looking very good. I have a wall just below 490FSB on this setup. Can boot Windows at 490FSB + but Prime95 just freeze no matter what setting I try.

Now, with a better cooler I can probably make it to 4.2GHz + stable. However, my Q9650 needs 1.4v full load, even at 4.2GHz, so..

My P5Q-E/setup loves NB GTL at x0.665 (default is 0.63). This will vary from board to board. Seen other P5Q-E's and Deluxes that thrives on other NB GTL's... Very, very important setting in these boards, since it will vary so much from board to board.

When using 8GB RAM at 967MHz 5-5-5-15 it was also important setting those DRAM Skews from AUTO to NORMAL in order to gain stability in P95 Blend.

The 0/2 CPU GTL seems to love the x0.635 to x0.640 range. It is better to keep it at this GTL multi and just increase vFSB. GTL 1/3 is good if kept in the x0.620 - x0.630 range.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12804080*
> Been fighting all weekend to gain stability in my P5Q-E using 8GB RAM and Q9650 at 8.5x 483FSB. RAM:FSB 1:1.
> 
> Now I've finally made it.. Blend and Large FFT's looking very good. I have a wall just below 490FSB on this setup. Can boot Windows at 490FSB + but Prime95 just freeze no matter what setting I try.
> 
> Now, with a better cooler I can probably make it to 4.2GHz + stable. However, my Q9650 needs 1.4v full load, even at 4.2GHz, so..
> 
> My P5Q-E/setup loves NB GTL at x0.665 (default is 0.63). This will vary from board to board. Seen other P5Q-E's and Deluxes that thrives on other NB GTL's... Very, very important setting in these boards, since it will vary so much from board to board.
> 
> When using 8GB RAM at 967MHz 5-5-5-15 it was also important setting those DRAM Skews from AUTO to NORMAL in order to gain stability in P95 Blend.
> 
> The 0/2 CPU GTL seems to love the x0.635 to x0.640 range. It is better to keep it at this GTL multi and just increase vFSB. GTL 1/3 is good if kept in the x0.620 - x0.630 range.


Nice man..









Now post that screen shot with a 12h of P95 Large FFT @ 483MHz FSB and call it a day..









It's odd that you get freeze @ 490MHz FSB in P95 Large FFT..

On my mobo I can run P95 Large FFT @ 500MHz FSB and all I get is error on workers..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12804701*
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now post that screen shot with a 12h of P95 Large FFT @ 483MHz FSB and call it a day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's odd that you get freeze @ 490MHz FSB in P95 Large FFT..
> 
> On my mobo I can run P95 Large FFT @ 500MHz FSB and all I get is error on workers..
> 
> CHEERS..


Will run Blend overnight first. Then start Large FFT's again when I'm going to work tomorrow.

I've just recently found the adjustments that seems to work well at my current settings.

Freeze are typical of NB problems. Every board responds different. So you can't really compare your symptoms to the P5Q-E.

Also keep in mind, every CPU is different. As I've said, I already know my Q9400 handles higher FSB in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R VS my Q9650. Also your Q9550 can handle 460FSB P95 Large FFT's stable in your P5Q Pro. My could only handle 450FSB in my Pro Turbo. And even then, it was not infinte Large FFT's stable.

So my guess is that your Q9550 would have gone to 490FSB + in my P5Q-E. I have not tried my Q9400 in this board, but I have the feeling it too would have gone a little further.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12804802*
> Will run Blend overnight first. Then start Large FFT's again when I'm going to work tomorrow.
> 
> I've just recently found the adjustments that seems to work well at my current settings.
> 
> Freeze are typical of NB problems. Every board responds different. So you can't really compare your symptoms to the P5Q-E.
> 
> Also keep in mind, every CPU is different. As I've said, I already know my Q9400 handles higher FSB in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R VS my Q9650. Also your Q9550 can handle 460FSB P95 Large FFT's stable in your P5Q Pro. My could only handle 450FSB in my Pro Turbo. And even then, it was not infinte Large FFT's stable.
> 
> So my guess is that your Q9550 would have gone to 490FSB + in my P5Q-E. I have not tried my Q9400 in this board, but I have the feeling it too would have gone a little further.


Yeah typical NB issue..

I recommend you to use at least 1.4V NB for attempts on 500MHz FSB..

For 506MHz FSB I needed vNB=1.5V to be "stable" in SuperPi/3DMark11/games etc..

And I have ran it for hours doing just everyday work on my comp,web browsing,gaming etc without any issues..

(506 x 8.5 and Vcore=1.40V under LOAD,LLC = ON)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12804957*
> Yeah typical NB issue..
> 
> I recommend you to use at least 1.4V NB for attempts on 500MHz FSB..
> 
> For 506MHz FSB I needed vNB=1.5V to be "stable" in SuperPi/3DMark11/games etc..
> 
> And I have ran it for hours doing just everyday work on my comp,web browsing,gaming etc without any issues..
> 
> (506 x 8.5 and Vcore=1.40V under LOAD,LLC = ON)
> 
> CHEERS..


I need vNB 1.4 x0.665 NB GTL even for 483FSB. I've tried higher. As I've said, each CPU has different walls. It's not entirely up to the mobo...

Edit: I never came past 500FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo. You did 520FSB +. I tried everything. So my CPU has a lower wall than yours. Simple as that.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12805007*
> I need vNB 1.4 x0.665 NB GTL even for 483FSB. I've tried higher. As I've said, each CPU has different walls. It's not entirely up to the mobo...
> 
> Edit: I never came past 500FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo. You did 520FSB +. I tried everything. So my CPU has a lower wall than yours. Simple as that..


Yeah but I highly doubt it that your Q9650 has a 480MHz FSB wall..

It should be good up to 500 - 510MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable on a good mobo,with a good NB (A3) and precise GTL/Ref settings like UD3P which has CPU Reference voltage setting in mV (not in GTL multies)..

And that chip on Mobo like UD3P would do up to 540MHz FSB validaton easiliy..

Dunno why but UD3P does have that something "extra" when paired with C2Q..

NOTICE: I have achieved 525MHz FSB with a SetFSB and max FSB I was able to boot to OS str8 from the BIOS was 506MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12805091*
> Yeah but I highly doubt it that your Q9650 has a 480MHz FSB wall..
> 
> It should be good up to 500 - 510MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable on a good mobo,with a good NB (A3) and precise GTL/Ref settings like UD3P which has CPU Reference voltage setting in mV (not in GTL multies)..
> 
> And that chip on Mobo like UD3P would do up to 540MHz FSB validaton easiliy..
> 
> Dunno why but UD3P does have that something "extra" when paired with C2Q..
> 
> NOTICE: I have achieved 525MHz FSB with a SetFSB and max FSB I was able to boot to OS str8 from the BIOS was 506MHz..
> 
> CHEERS..


My P5Q-E is A2 revision. As I've said. Read somewhere that one could excpect 500FSB + (Give) or - (take) 10MHz. So it adds up. So 490 with a C2Q that has a normal FSB wall. As I've said, I think my Q9650 has a somewhat Low wall. It happens.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12805162*
> My P5Q-E is A2 revision. As I've said. Read somewhere that one could excpect 500FSB + or - 10MHz. So it adds up. So 490 with a C2Q that has a normal FSB wall. As I've said, I think my Q9650 has a somewhat Low wall. It happens.


Maybe you have missunderstood what I have said...

For me a CPU FSB wall is when you cannot upp it any more regardless on the stability (in this case P95 Large FFT stability)..

It does not have anything to do with a motherboard if the same mobo can do higher FSB with a different CPU (but the same type,in this case a C2Q)..

So to me your Q9650 does not have a FSB wall of 490MHz FSB,it's just a motherboard limitation to get higher FSB stable..

If you use SetFSB and with a little tweaking you could go beyond that 500MHz mark (for example for validation,SuperPi etc)..

Stable FSB limit and max FSB limit (the FSB wall)are not the same thing..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12805274*
> Maybe you have missunderstood what I have said...
> 
> For me a CPU FSB wall is when you cannot upp it any more regardless on the stability (in this case P95 Large FFT stability)..
> 
> It does not have anything to do with a motherboard if the same mobo can do higher FSB with a different CPU (but the same type,in this case a C2Q)..
> 
> So to me your Q9650 does not have a FSB wall of 490MHz FSB,it's just a motherboard limitation to get higher FSB stable..
> 
> If you use SetFSB and with a little tweaking you could go beyond that 500MHz mark (for example for validation,SuperPi etc)..
> 
> Stable FSB limit and max FSB limit (the FSB wall)are not the same thing..
> 
> CHEERS..


Different CPU's have different FSB limits in the same mobo. Or FSB Walls. Mine has a wall in my P5Q-E at about 490FSB. Anything past this and I have to go crazy on mobo volts etc... I have seen a Q8xxx go 10MHz higher FSB VS a Q9xxx in the same board.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12805333*
> Different CPU's have different FSB limits in the same mobo. Or FSB Walls. Mine has a wall in my P5Q-E at about 490FSB. Anything past this and I have to go crazy on mobo volts etc... I have seen a Q8xxx go 10MHz higher FSB VS a Q9xxx in the same board.


We are clearly not on the same page here..









First of all every mobo is different just as CPU's are..

When you say FSB wall do you mean a max FSB that your system is able to boot with or a max Stable FSB (P95 large FFT)..??

And the fact that you need to go crazy on mobo voltages beyond 490MHz FSB is showing you that it's your mobo limitation..

If you had for example a Gigabyte EP45 mobo you would boot @ 500MHz FSB with auto settings easily and with a Gigabyte tune utility you would go waaay beyond that mark..

A Gigabyte EP45 needs only ~1.37V NB for a stable 500MHz FSB and Asus P5Q mobos need at least 1.47 and it's not stable..(stability in P95)

And on Gigabyte EP45 UD3P the same CPU needs less Vcore for a certain OC than it needs on Asus P5Q mobos..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus;12797306*
> I also own a P5Q Pro Turbo that I purchased after my abit IP35 Pro board failed. My motherboard and my and video card failed at the same time just 3 months after my old power supply stopped working.
> 
> I was running at 3.6 GHz on stock voltage which was fine for the 3 years I've owned my e8400. Recently I decided to go up to 4.0~4.2GHz for a little performance bump until I build a new system at the end of the year.
> 
> I'm trying to achieve this overclock with a 8~8.5 multiplier. I seem to have found the following settings for 500 FSB that are Prime95 stable for 11.5 hours.
> 
> FSB Frequency: 500.00 MHz
> CPU Voltage: 1.22500 V
> CPU GTL REF: 0.65x
> CPU PLL: 1.560 V
> FSB Term. Volt.: 1.320 V
> DRAM Voltage: 2.100 V
> NB Volt: 1.320 V
> SB Volt: 1.100 V
> SB PCIE: 1.500 V
> Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
> CPU Clock Skew: Normal
> NB Clock Skew: Normal
> 
> These seem to be the minimum voltages I can use to achieve stability at this speed. 1.3v for FSB failed after a couple of hours. I bumped it to 1.32v and so far all my testing shows this as being stable.
> 
> RAM is listed below and is using 5-5-5-15 timings. This is DDR2 800 RAM that overclocks extremely well. It is warrantied for 1.8V-2.1V. I'm currently running 2.1v for DDR2 1000 speeds, but it's possible I could bump that down to 2.08v or even 2.06v.
> 
> I'll update once I get the processor stable at 4GHz. Might be a couple of days as I'll be working the next few days. I want to make sure the current settings are solid before bringing my multiplier back up. If I recall correctly, my processor requires a bit over 1.35v for 4GHz. This was quite a while ago, but I think the actual voltage in BIOS may have been a tad higher.
> 
> _Edit: Not sure if OC is 100% stable yet. Firefox is crashing, but it might not be related to the OC. It's possible the crashing may be an issue with one of my addons since it was just updated to RC2. I haven't actually used RC2 much since I've been checking my OC, but I'll go back to stock settings and see if the issue persists._


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard Improvidus!!!

Looking forward to see your success in overclocking to 4-4.2GHz!









Try installing a stable version of firefox, and if no good with stability. Then, try bump up a bit on voltage like VCore.

Please check out the 1st page of this club and related discussions on overclocking by other club members to enhance your experience overclocking with the -PRO Turbo.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12805462*
> We are clearly not on the same page here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all every mobo is different just as CPU's are..
> 
> When you say FSB wall do you mean a max FSB that your system is able to boot with or a max Stable FSB (P95 large FFT)..??
> 
> And the fact that you need to go crazy on mobo voltages beyond 490MHz FSB is showing you that it's your mobo limitation..
> 
> If you had for example a Gigabyte EP45 mobo you would boot @ 500MHz FSB with auto settings easily and with a Gigabyte tune utility you would go waaay beyond that mark..
> 
> A Gigabyte EP45 needs only ~1.37V NB for a stable 500MHz FSB and Asus P5Q mobos need at least 1.47 and it's not stable..(stability in P95)
> 
> And on Gigabyte EP45 UD3P the same CPU needs less Vcore for a certain OC than it needs on Asus P5Q mobos..
> 
> CHEERS..


I meant the max operational FSB. Not just what is Large FFT's stable. Each individual CPU will have small differences in FSB limits in the same motherboard. This is a known fact.

Another matter, just to tell you how sensitive the NB GTL is.. On the above settings I ran stable Blend for hours at 1.38vNB x0.665 NB GTL before it froze. I increased NB Voltage to 1.4v and left the GTL NB multi. Blend Froze almost instantly. I then tried 1.36vNB and again left the NB GTL multi. Again, it froze quickly. Then I tried 1.38vNB x0.675. Again, froze quickly in Blend. Then I tried 1.38vNB again and downed the GTL NB multi to x0.655, and now it's humming along... EXTREMELY sensitive! Totally sick!







If I go much lower on the multi it will not work for my system on these FSB speeds, tried it

Seeing this, and how psycho sensitive this NB GTL is, it may be I could be lucky and find a vNB and GTL NB combination that will not freeze at 490FSB +.

So it won't help just throwing volts on NB. The NB GTL is also a big key. This is very, very time consuming. The NB GTL's that has worked for me up to 480FSB + is in the x0.65x to 0.665 range. Anything lower, or higher and it will freeze. No matter NB volts. Right now I can probably go lower than vNB 1.38 as long as I'm using the x0.655, which I hope will Blend through the night, seeing as the 0.665 was stable for hours, but anything over that froze quickly. No matter NB volts.


----------



## Improvidus

I left Prime95 running while I was at work today. I just got back and one thread had failed after just under 8 hours. The other thread was fine running for just under 11 hours before I manually stopped it. I didn't have any failures during my testing yesterday even after running Prime95 longer.

I'll trying bumping FSB to 1.34v and running Prime95 overnight tonight. My setting of 1.30v FSB was only stable for 2 hours in Prime95. Maybe another tiny bump will help get that extra bit of stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;12805621*
> Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard Improvidus!!!
> 
> Looking forward to see your success in overclocking to 4-4.2GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try installing a stable version of firefox, and if no good with stability. Then, try bump up a bit on voltage like VCore.
> 
> Please check out the 1st page of this club and related discussions on overclocking by other club members to enhance your experience overclocking with the -PRO Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!


Thanks for the welcome.







I shouldn't need to bump VCore yet since I'm running a multiplier of 6 while I try to get 100% stability with 500MHz FSB.

Another thing I did was run HCI Memtest to check that my RAM was stable running at DDR2 1000 speeds. I ran it and had 244% coverage with 0 errors so I think I'm all set there.

Interesting side note: With a FSB of just 400MHz my Pro Turbo will set CPU PLL to 1.7v if I leave the setting on Auto in BIOS.

Update: I restarted and set FSB to 1.34v, but Firefox crashed again with the crash reason being EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION_READ. Went back and bumped NB to 1.34v. I tried playing Borderlands using these settings, but crashed with a c0000005 error and general protection fault.


----------



## turrican9

LLC for me in the P5Q-E is not at good thing at all when overclocking.

at 4050MHz I have found that by disabling LLC I'm totally stable in IBT (Max Mem) when V-core is at 1.425v in bios. This drops all the way down to 1.312v in IBT at maximum load. This is perfectly stable. If using LLC I have to use 1.325v in bios. This makes IBT at max load about 1.34 volts. For lighter load it drops much and can cause instability. At 1.3v bios LLC enabled Windows would not even boot. However, I'm sure it would have been stable in IBT, as that would have given me 1.32v + under full IBT Load.

So by not using LLC and compensating the V-drop I get a more stable system with IBT getting away with a lower V-core.

Testing right now at 9x 460FSB = [email protected] 1.45v bios. IBT at full load is about 1.336v (Somtimes at 1.328v) at full load (Max mem). Now, if using LLC enabled at this speed I would have to select 1.35v in bios. Which gives a huge IBT Load volt. And not stable at Lighter Load.

I thought this CPU needed about 1.34v full IBT Load at 4 - 4.05GHz. Turns out I get away with 1.328v at 4140MHz! While ensuring stability at lighter Load.

So for me, with this board, LLC is really not a good thing while overclocking.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


LLC for me in the P5Q-E is not at good thing at all when overclocking.

at 4050MHz I have found that by disabling LLC I'm totally stable in IBT (Max Mem) when V-core is at 1.425v in bios. This drops all the way down to 1.312v in IBT at maximum load. This is perfectly stable. If using LLC I have to use 1.325v in bios. This makes IBT at max load about 1.34 volts. For lighter load it drops much and can cause instability. At 1.3v bios LLC enabled Windows would not even boot. However, I'm sure it would have been stable in IBT, as that would have given me 1.32v + under full IBT Load.

So by not using LLC and compensating the V-drop I get a more stable system with IBT getting away with a lower V-core.

Testing right now at 9x 460FSB = [email protected] 1.45v bios. IBT at full load is about 1.336v (Somtimes at 1.328v) at full load (Max mem). Now, if using LLC enabled at this speed I would have to select 1.35v in bios. Which gives a huge IBT Load volt. And not stable at Lighter Load.

I thought this CPU needed about 1.34v full IBT Load at 4 - 4.05GHz. Turns out I get away with 1.328v at 4140MHz! While ensuring stability at lighter Load.

So for me, with this board, LLC is really not a good thing while overclocking.


You need to set your LOAD Vcore,LLC ON from IBT/P95 to be your IDLE 24/7 Vcore with LLC ON for maximum stability..

Simply LLC does not kick in in light load apps so your CPU is actually running with less Vcore than it needs to be IBT/P95 stable and it couses BSOD..

My Q9550 is P95/IBT stable @ 3.9GHz

LLC=ON 1.2875V in BIOS and 1.28V LOAD

So to be stable at IDLE/light load apps I needed to go back to BIOS and upp Vcore to 1.30625V so when I boot to OS I have 1.28V as my IDLE Vcore (1.294V LOAD)..

Since I have done that I have never had a BSOD again and that was 15 months ago..

I would rather have a slight higher LOAD Vcore than a much higher idle Vcore (due compensation for Vdroop) as my rig is not stressed 24/7 and it actually runs on IDLE Vcore 80% of the time..

P.S.: On my P5Q Pro with LLC=ON, load Vcore never goes above value set in the BIOS,not even when I have used more than 1.45V..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


You need to set your LOAD Vcore,LLC ON from IBT/P95 to be your IDLE 24/7 Vcore with LLC ON for maximum stability..

Simply LLC does not kick in in light load apps so your CPU is actually running with less Vcore than it needs to be IBT/P95 stable and it couses BSOD..

My Q9550 is P95/IBT stable @ 3.9GHz

LLC=ON 1.2875V in BIOS and 1.28V LOAD

So to be stable at IDLE/light load apps I needed to go back to BIOS and upp Vcore to 1.30625V so when I boot to OS I have 1.28V as my IDLE Vcore (1.294V LOAD)..

Since I have done that I have never had a BSOD again and that was 15 months ago..

I would rather have a slight higher LOAD Vcore than a much higher idle Vcore (due compensation for Vdroop) as my rig is not stressed 24/7 and it actually runs on IDLE Vcore 80% of the time..

P.S.: On my P5Q Pro with LLC=ON, load Vcore never goes above value set in the BIOS,not even when I have used more than 1.45V..

CHEERS..


Slightly higher Load V-core? LOL!







Read my post again. For me, with this board it is best to disable LLC when overclocking. Bigger difference between load and Idle with LLC on than your board. Read other people with P5Q-E found this same conclusion.

Even if my V-core is unnessacery high at Light Load with LLC off, the temps at light Load are just fine.


----------



## turrican9

interesting test. I thought there would be a little bit more difference. Maybe it would have been bigger if QX9650 and 9770 was overclocked to 4GHz+.. ?

*DDR2-800 vs. DDR3-1333.
Does DDR3-1333 Make Sense?*


----------



## bige83

Man im still looking for one of these for sale as pro ver. let me know guys thanks


----------



## Improvidus

Looks like I may have found the correct voltages to get my Pro Turbo stable at 500MHz FSB. CPU multiplier is currently set to 6 for stock clock speed and VCore is at VID.

FSB Frequency: 500.00 MHz
CPU Voltage: 1.22500 V
CPU GTL REF: 0.63x
CPU PLL: 1.580 V
FSB Term. Volt.: 1.340 V
DRAM Voltage: 2.100 V
NB Volt: 1.360 V
SB Volt: 1.100 V
SB PCIE: 1.500 V
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Clock Skew: Normal
NB Clock Skew: Normal

I may be able to back a couple of those voltages down a notch or two, but this tested stable in Prime95 for 13 hours. I was also able to play Borderlands all evening last night with no issues. The sound was glitchy for 2 or 3 seconds at one point, but that may have been due to the game itself.

I plan on running this overclock 24/7 with a multiplier of 8 or 8.5 until the end of this year. My e8400 is a c0 revision. If I recall correctly I should be able to hit 4GHz with a safe VCore. 4.2GHz may be a bit too much to run at for 24/7 usage.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus;12819166*
> Looks like I may have found the correct voltages to get my Pro Turbo stable at 500MHz FSB. CPU multiplier is currently set to 6 for stock clock speed and VCore is at VID.
> 
> FSB Frequency: 500.00 MHz
> CPU Voltage: 1.22500 V
> CPU GTL REF: 0.63x
> CPU PLL: 1.580 V
> FSB Term. Volt.: 1.340 V
> DRAM Voltage: 2.100 V
> NB Volt: 1.360 V
> SB Volt: 1.100 V
> SB PCIE: 1.500 V
> Load-Line Calibration: Enabled
> CPU Clock Skew: Normal
> NB Clock Skew: Normal
> 
> I may be able to back a couple of those voltages down a notch or two, but this tested stable in Prime95 for 13 hours. I was also able to play Borderlands all evening last night with no issues. The sound was glitchy for 2 or 3 seconds at one point, but that may have been due to the game itself.
> 
> I plan on running this overclock 24/7 with a multiplier of 8 or 8.5 until the end of this year. My e8400 is a c0 revision. If I recall correctly I should be able to hit 4GHz with a safe VCore. 4.2GHz may be a bit too much to run at for 24/7 usage.


Nice Improvidus!









Looking forward to see some screenshots and validation when you get it to run @ 4GHz!


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey guys i need some help with configure Prime95 correctly.

My PC:

E6750 2.66Ghz STOCK
2x2 GB Corsair XMS2 800 Mhz CL5 1.8v
GTX 285 EBGA
P5Q PRO
Win XP Pro SP3.

I wanna O/C my CPU to 3.2 Ghz.So it will be 400x8=3.2Ghz.Memory will be on stock speed and timings right?.

I need help to configure P95.I wanna check my CPU stability.For now i dont need to check my ram because it will be run at stock speed.

I downloaded Prime P95 from http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/

Thanks you for helping.My English is really bad , but i think you can understand me guys.

*Numer of torture test threads to run must be on* *2*?

And yeah... how many minutes/hours?


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Hey guys i need some help with configure Prime95 correctly.

*Numer of torture test threads to run must be on* *2*?

And yeah... how many minutes/hours?


Yes, you run a test for each core. Since you have a dual core CPU, you would run 2 threads.

For such a moderate overclock I would just run Prime95 Blend for a few hours. Don't change anything, just start up P95, make sure blend is selected, hit OK to start the test, and see if it will run for a few hour without failing.

If it does not fail, fire up a few games and have some fun. If you don't crash, your good. If you do start pushing your overclock higher, which should be pretty easy with that CPU and the P5Q, you will want to run P95 Blend for longer periods of time, maybe 10-12 hours.


----------



## Improvidus

I have my processor running at 4.0GHz now. Appears to be stable after 20 passes at Maximum on IBT v2.5. My temps are a bit high as I had to go up to 1.38125 VCore in BIOS. CPU-Z reads 1.368V idle and 1.376V load.

I blame the high temps on the fact that I am using an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro with Arctic Silver 5. I could probably get better temperatures with a more expensive cooler. Any type of liquid cooling probably won't work with this old case I'm using.

Remounting my cooler may possibly help with the temps. The heatsink was getting warm, but I don't remember it being hot to the touch on my aBit IP35 Pro either.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1724687


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Yes, you run a test for each core. Since you have a dual core CPU, you would run 2 threads.

For such a moderate overclock I would just run Prime95 Blend for a few hours. Don't change anything, just start up P95, make sure blend is selected, hit OK to start the test, and see if it will run for a few hour without failing.

If it does not fail, fire up a few games and have some fun. If you don't crash, your good. If you do start pushing your overclock higher, which should be pretty easy with that CPU and the P5Q, you will want to run P95 Blend for longer periods of time, maybe 10-12 hours.


Are you sure BLEND?.

Maybe you are right , but all people here using in-place LARGE fTT's setting.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Are you sure BLEND?.

Maybe you are right , but all people here using in-place LARGE fTT's setting.


Those using Large FFT's are also using IntelBurnTest. Large FFts and IBT can be used instead of Prime95 Blend, but since you seem new at this, I was offering you a less complicated route to achieving the same result.

In short, Large FFt's and IntelBurnTest stress two different things to varying degrees, while Blend stresses both of those things more consistently. Also, Blend contains Large FFt's, it just alternates running them with running small FFt's. Hence it is called "blend."

If you want a more thorough test, look for one of KingT's short stress testing guides, and follow it exactly.


----------



## turrican9

I use to run IBT, Prime 95 Large FFT's and also Blend. I select Blend in Prime95 and Custom. Then I dial in more Mem to be used by the test. It is better to test more mem. Errors will show up quicker.

Another tip for Prime95 is to select a mode, let's say Large FFT's, then custom and then dial in lower time for each FFT. Default is 15 minutes. Dial in 1 or 2 minutes and it will test much quicker. This can be used as a quick indicator of stability. If this goes for 10 - 20 minutes, one can go back to 15 minutes for each FFT and let it run.

This works very well. If problem with a certain FFT size, it will show up pretty quickly when using that faster test first. Just to get an indication.

I am considering not using IBT anymore, as it is totally overkill with regards to heat. And I have found it not to be a very good test. Prime95 small FFT's is good enough to isolate CPU problems.

One experienced user in this forum even claims this is good enough, and I qoute him:

_OCCT standard 60 min and Prime Blend 4-6hrs is all you need baby! I crank out high 24/7 completely stable overclocks on a regular basis with nothing but those two stress tests._

A word of warning: The P5Q Pro Turbo is hopeless to overclock using 8GB RAM. If searching Google many, many people have trouble using 8GB (4x2GB) in this board, even at stock. This board is somewhat notorius for this. And I have the impression that the same goes for the P5Q Pro. However, I found it much easier using 6GB (2x2 + 2x1GB) RAM when overclocking. Those 2x1GB chips was single sided sticks. Even with 6GB 1050MHz + (This Crucial RAM should do 1200 6-5-6-15 2.0v) it had strange problems after a cold start. 1:1 900MHz + worked good though. 4x2GB was totally hopeless. Tried two different memkits. Even at 850MHz, strange problems after a Cold start occured.

P5Q Pro Turbo/P5Q Pro is flawless using 2x2GB RAM though. Very nice overclockers when using 4GB RAM.

My P5Q-E on the other hand, handles 8GB excellent. Tested up to 967MHz stable. Those 1050Hz+ speeds are more difficult using 8GB RAM. Not tested 6GB in this board yet.


----------



## SyveRson

IBT 2048 x20 & Prime95 Custom 112k-4096k, 2048MB RAM for 8 hours and I call it good.

If Vcore/Temps are too high P95 Blend for 12 hours.

I don't like OCCT because the noise it makes when it fails sounds like laughter, and I then want to punch the computer.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


IBT 2048 x20 & Prime95 Custom 112k-4096k, 2048MB RAM for 8 hours and I call it good.

If Vcore/Temps are too high P95 Blend for 12 hours.

I don't like OCCT because the noise it makes when it fails sounds like laughter, and I then want to punch the computer.


Isn't OCCT, the regular CPU test based on Prime95 anyway? And the second one is a Linpack test..


----------



## SyveRson

Not sure about the first test being based on Prime, but your right about the second test.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


Not sure about the first test being based on Prime, but your right about the second test.


Yesterday I tested my [email protected] IBT stable. It BSOD'd in Prime95 Large FFT's using the same settings. Clocked down to 4.1GHz, and it went over 4 hours through Large FFT's before I stopped it this morning. Then I started blend, selected custom, and dialed in 5000MB RAM. It failed after about 11 minutes at core 1. Also CPU-Z crashed when it failed.

So I went inside bios and changed my DRAM skews from AUTO to NORMAL, Ai Clocktwister from Moderate to Light and DISABLED DRAM Static Read.

This using my P5Q-E and 8GB RAM. Only goes to show how important it is to run all tests. However, I find IBT a bad test, other than heating the CPU to insane levels, it doesn't give a very good indication of stability. Blend is the most important for everyday stability.

Edit: It still fails Blend. Trying 5-5-6-15 for RAM


----------



## SyveRson

To each his own.

Glad to see your putting the P5Q-E to work.


----------



## turrican9

Trying Ket's latest P5Q-E bios which has the P5Q Pro Turbo memtable. My RAM is in the Pro Turbo's QVL list, but not in the original P5Q-E's bios QVL list.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Edit: It still fails Blend. Trying 5-5-6-15 for RAM


FSB: RAM = 1:1 is the best option for stability..

Now if you really want to go fast and dirty to see if your OC even stands a chance in P95 Large FFT try this:

1. Lounch P95

2. Select Large FFT

3. then select CUSTOM

4. Enter for Min FFT size problem = 320K & Max FFT size problem = 320K and leave Time to run each FFT size (in minutes) = 15min

I have found that this particular size problem is the heaviest for the OC and detects any weaknesses much faster..

If you pass at least 2h of this test then your OC would probably pass a 12h of a standard 15min per size P95 Large FFT test..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12822356*
> FSB: RAM = 1:1 is the best option for stability..
> 
> Now if you really want to go fast and dirty to see if your OC even stands a chance in P95 Large FFT try this:
> 
> 1. Lounch P95
> 
> 2. Select Large FFT
> 
> 3. then select CUSTOM
> 
> 4. Enter for Min FFT size problem = 320K & Max FFT size problem = 320K and leave Time to run each FFT size (in minutes) = 15min
> 
> I have found that this particular size problem is the heaviest for the OC and detects any weaknesses much faster..
> 
> If you pass at least 2h of this test then your OC would probably pass a 12h of a standard 15min per size P95 Large FFT test..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've already gone through Large FFT's. And I use 1:1. Blend failed at 913MHz with 8GB RAM. As I've said, trying Ket's bios now. As in above post. 913MHz 5-5-5-15-1.94v

Thanks for that Prime95 Large FFT's suggestion though









Edit: It seems Ket's bios are actually helping me in Blend!







As I've said, my Crucial Ballistix 2GB sticks are not in the original P5Q-E's bios QVL list, but in Ket's bios he has added the P5Q Pro Turbo memtable which contains my RAM.

This was probably what caused the BSOD in Large FFT's this night, when at 4.14GHz. RAM was thought to be stable, but was infact not. So when I backed down to 4.1GHz Large FFT's was OK, but not Blend. Probably because I tested it OK with Ket's bios earlier on and flashed back because I thought this bios did not do nothing for me. Yeah... Nice..

Edit2: Jepp, Ket's bios is no doubt doing wonders for my RAM. Clocked it up to 934MHz now. Running Blend. So far so good. So I will have to do my testing over again. 4.2GHz + here I come. Not using IBT anymore. Thank you Ket!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I ran Prime95 Large FFT's for almost 5 hours last night before i stopped it in the morning. This was at 460FSB x9. However, I've been figting with some Blend failures. I use Blend, custom and type in 5000MB RAM. Even at 456 x9 it failed. Didn't help to increase V-core. When using the 15 min test it always stopped upon error after about 20 minutes. Always on Core 1. Always when the test entered the small FFT's. It stopped upon error soon after the 8KB FFT test begun. So i Isolated the test to only 8 - 12KB FFT's. And it lasted 10 + mins tops each time.

What I found was that it was infact GTL/vFSB problems. After I sat VVT and GTL 1/3 at AUTO it seems to run fine.

So it seems, Large FFT's isn't the only test needed for FSB/GTL testing.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12826008*
> *KingT*
> 
> I ran Prime95 Large FFT's for almost 5 hours last night before i stopped it in the morning. This was at 460FSB x9. However, I've been figting with some Blend failures. I use Blend, custom and type in 5000MB RAM. Even at 456 x9 it failed. Didn't help to increase V-core. When using the 15 min test it always stopped upon error after about 20 minutes. Always on Core 1. Always when the test entered the small FFT's. It stopped upon error soon after the 8KB FFT test begun. So i Isolated the test to only 8 - 12KB FFT's. And it lasted 10 + mins tops each time.
> 
> What I found was that it was infact GTL/vFSB problems. After I sat VVT and GTL 1/3 at AUTO it seems to run fine.
> 
> So it seems, Large FFT's isn't the only test needed for FSB/GTL testing.


I have never had a vFSB/GTL issue after passing 12h of P95 Large FFT..

And I have tested my OC also with 12h of BLEND and 12h of Small FFT..

A 8k size error can't be caused by vFSB/GTL becouse when I originally wanted to go for 3.9GHz (459 x 8.5) I have tested first with 12h of Small FFT and passed with easy.

But when I tested the same settings with Large FFT I have failed after 3h.

Becouse at that size of a problem (8k) CPU uses its own cache memory to store and calculate data and it doesn't use FSB link with a NB/RAM..

And I have tested it for threee times and failed around 3h mark..

So untill I have tuned vFSB/GTL I was only 12h Small FFT stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12826151*
> I have never had a vFSB/GTL issue after passing 12h of P95 Large FFT..
> 
> And I have tested my OC also with 12h of BLEND and 12h of Small FFT..
> 
> A 8k size error can't be caused by vFSB/GTL becouse when I originally wanted to go for 3.9GHz (459 x 8.5) I have tested first with 12h of Small FFT and passed with easy.
> 
> But when I tested the same settings with Large FFT I have failed after 3h.
> 
> Becouse at that size of a problem (8k) CPU uses its own cache memory to store and calculate data and it doesn't use FSB link with a NB/RAM..
> 
> And I have tested it for threee times and failed around 3h mark..
> 
> So untill I have tuned vFSB/GTL I was only 12h Small FFT stable..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know, but this happened in my system Logical explanation is probably that CPU was at it's limit V-core wise, and once the GTL's was tuned properly it got away with lesser V-core on those 8KB FFT's. This is a known fact, some people experience they can get away with a little lower V-core if GTL's are tuned properly.

Another interesting thing... When Blending, custom and selecting 5000MB RAM and consentrating og that 8KB FFT it has shown to need more Load V-core VS IBT to be stable. I tried this with LLC on. I know, I upped V-core a bit for those FFT's to get the same full Load Volts that IBT produced. And actually, those 8KB FFT's need more Volts to be stable.

From my experience the last days, IBT is a joke. It's only good for producing ridiculous amounts of heat and not much else.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12826430*
> From my experience the last days, IBT is a joke. It's only good for producing ridiculous amounts of heat and not much else.


Agreed..









There's nothing like a smell of a P95 in the morning..









P.S.: When I run BLEND i run it with standard amount of RAM..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12826637*
> Agreed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing like a smell of a P95 in the morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: When I run BLEND i run it with standard amount of RAM..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've found the problem!!! I have always left the GTL 1/3 lower than GTL 0/2. And always focused more on GTL 0/2 and just adding V-core and vFSB! What a misstake!

I was at GTL 0/2 x0.64 as usual and 1/3 at x.0.63 and just adding vFSB. I've seen others often run the 0/2 GTL a tad higer than 1/3. What a misstake not trying the other way around. Stupid me! This is very different from CPU to CPU of course.

Just for the kick of it I pushed it to x.067 at vFSB 1.36. And low and behold! Bios standard values for GTL 1/3 is infact x0.67 and x0.63 for GTL 0/2

Priming at 4230MHz now like it was nothing! Yeah! And I have struggled with this error at Core 1 in small FFT's for days! Even at 4100MHz I had problems.

Now I can begin finetuning this GTL. I'm sure it doesn't have to be that high. But with this brakethrough I get away with Lower V-core and can probably continue my journey upwards from 4230MHz!

By the way, I am just about finishing my rebuild of my secondary system, using the P5Q Pro Turbo and Q9400







Will install Win7 in a while


----------



## Improvidus

4.0 GHz wasn't quite P95 stable overnight, but I had no issues while using my computer normally yesterday. Temps were about 18 degrees C cooler at peak in P95 vs IBT.

I bumped VCore one more notch to 1.3875v. Don't think I'll need to go too much higher for 12+ hours P95 stability.


----------



## Malakai

Sorry to interrupt, this just seems like the most appropriate place to post.
Since my rig decided that it doesnt want to load the OS without churning out a blue screen, I decided to start from a clean slate, and reinstall Windows.

I cant find the CD that came with the motherboard. (P5Q Pro Turbo) and after two days of searching, I cant find the driver I'm looking for. If anybody can help, can you send a PM my way?

Cheers


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malakai;12827981*
> Sorry to interrupt, this just seems like the most appropriate place to post.
> Since my rig decided that it doesnt want to load the OS without churning out a blue screen, I decided to start from a clean slate, and reinstall Windows.
> 
> I cant find the CD that came with the motherboard. (P5Q Pro Turbo) and after two days of searching, I cant find the driver I'm looking for. If anybody can help, can you send a PM my way?
> 
> Cheers


First welcome..

Now you can't receive or send PM's as you don't have enough posts on OCN..

Why would you need a motherboard CD when there's everything on Asus.com for you to download.. *CLICK HERE*

Just click on the *motherboards* and find a *P5Q Pro TURBO*,click on it and download what you need..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Select you operating system


----------



## Improvidus

Not sure I'm comfortable running with 1.3875 VCore as my temps jumped 5 degrees C under IBT. I ran at a high stress level and got 27.6 GFlops with temps as high as 91/90 °C. At maximum stress level I'm getting very low GFlops and my temps never go above 64/63 °C. I had 17 GFlops the first time I tried maximum and only 14 the second time.

I think I may try backing down to 485~490 x 8 for 24/7 usage. This processor does 3.6 GHz at the default voltage of 1.225v. Not sure exactly how low I can go for 3.9GHz as I've never tried for that speed.

I don't think it's worth running above 1.39v for 4GHz with my current cheap air cooler. Temperatures are way too high even if I'm not seeing above the low 60s in anything other than IBT.


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys when O/C cpu the most impostant thing is not leaving any voltages on AUTO right?.

Can anyone tell me whats the DEFAULT voltages for this?.Im P5Q PRO owner.

CPU GTL REFERENCE
CPU PLL VOLTAGE
FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE
NB VOLTAGE
SB VOLTAGE
PCIE SATA VOLTAGE

I cant find any informations about default voltages for this.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12828828*
> Guys when O/C cpu the most impostant thing is not leaving any voltages on AUTO right?.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats the DEFAULT voltages for this?.Im P5Q PRO owner.
> 
> CPU GTL REFERENCE
> CPU PLL VOLTAGE
> FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE
> NB VOLTAGE
> SB VOLTAGE
> PCIE SATA VOLTAGE
> 
> I cant find any informations about default voltages for this.


default values are:

CPU GTL REFERENCE= 0.65x
CPU PLL VOLTAGE= 1.50V
FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE= 1.10V (for 45nm CPU) / 1.20V (for 65nm CPU)
NB VOLTAGE= 1.1V
SB VOLTAGE= 1.1V
PCIE SATA VOLTAGE= 1.5V

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

*KingT*

Thank you.But once I saw how you said that PLL VOLTAGE on P5Q PRO is undervolt by default.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12829108*
> *KingT*
> 
> Thank you.But once I saw how you said that he VOLTAGE PLL on P5Q PRO is undervolt?


Not sure that I understand what you're saying..

But I recommend using PLL=1.54V

P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO *overvolts PLL* *voltage* on *AUTO* and if set *on 1.50V* (its a common thing with this motherboard)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

Running Large FFT's (speed test) in my newly rigged P5Q PRO Turbo based secondary system. Q9400 at x6 multi. vFSB at 1.38v GTL multi at x0.65. FSB is 470. It has gone for a while now. Clearly, as I suspected, this CPU is already handling a higher FSB in this mobo VS my Q9650. This one is a R0 stepping and it runs almost same temps on all cores.

I've read a review someplace (can't remember where) that stated a Q8400 or was it Q8300 would go about 10MHz higher FSB VS higher-end Quads on same mobo. They suspected it could have to do with the lesser cache.

So do not be surprized if my Q9400 can be Large FFT's stable at 470FSB, or just below. Yours is good for 460FSB Large FFT's stable in these board, and mine Q9650 could barely make it 450FSB Large FFT's stable in this boards. Even then it crapped out, usually between 5 to 9 hours. Sometimes less then 5 hours. My Q9650 also has a pretty big difference in temps between the two first and the last two cores.

As I've also stated before, I ran my Q9650 in my GA-P35 DS3R board a long time ago, and I clearly remember that I could never get it stable much past 440FSB in that board. Q9400 in that same board did 450FSB Rock stable.


----------



## KingT

@ *Darekk1990*

It would be much easier if you enter your system specs so we could all help you better and faster..

Please *enter your stystem specs* by *CLICKING HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12829722*
> *KingT*,
> 
> Running Large FFT's (speed test) in my newly rigged P5Q PRO Turbo based secondary system. Q9400 at x6 multi. vFSB at 1.38v GTL multi at x0.65. FSB is 470. It has gone for a while now. Clearly, as I suspected, this CPU is already handling a higher FSB in this mobo VS my Q9650. This one is a R0 stepping and it runs almost same temps on all cores.
> 
> I've read a review someplace (can't remember where) that stated a Q8400 or was it Q8300 would go about 10MHz higher FSB VS higer-end Quads on same mobo. They suspected it could have to do with the lesser cache.
> 
> So do not be surprized if my Q9400 can be Large FFT's stable at 470FSB, or just below. Yours is good for 460FSB Large FFT's stable in these board, and mine Q9650 could barely make it 450FSB Large FFT's stable in this boards. Even then it crapped out, usually between 5 to 9 hours. Sometimes less then 5 hours. My Q9650 also has a pretty big difference in temps between the two first and the last two cores.
> 
> As I've also stated before, I ran my Q9650 in my GA-P35 DS3R board a long time ago, and I clearly remember that I could never get it stable much past 440FSB in that board. Q9400 in that same board did 450FSB Rock stable.


Yeah it's possible..

It would be becouse your Q9400 is made of two very similar C2Duos (that have similar GTL voltage sweetspot)..

Regarding core temps it's a common thing that Q9xxx CPU's have weak sensors (stuck or badly performing)..

On my Q9550 in P95 max core temps are 63/58/60/60 so there is a difference between them..

Also at IDLE three of my sensors are stuck @ 42/40/40 and can't go below,only sensor on 2nd core is fully working..

They all work under LOAD though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

2 min. per Large FFT's has gone OK for half an hour now at 470FSB. This is something my Q9650 never would have done at this FSB, in this board.

If it continues, I will put it at regular 15 min. overnight, when I go to bed. I have to find this Q9400's max FSB with the regular P5Q Pro Turbo bios before I attempt that P5Q-E bios chip again. Anyway, I really needed the experience from the P5Q-E.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12829829*
> Yeah it's possible..
> 
> It would be becouse your Q9400 is made of two very similar C2Duos (that have similar GTL voltage sweetspot)..
> 
> Regarding core temps it's a common thing that Q9xxx CPU's have weak sensors (stuck or badly performing)..
> 
> On my Q9550 in P95 max core temps are 63/58/60/60 so there is a difference between them..
> 
> Also at IDLE three of my sensors are stuck @ 42/40/40 and can't go below,only sensor on 2nd core is fully working..
> 
> They all work under LOAD though..
> 
> CHEERS..


My Q9650 has bigger differences between the cores than yours. you see some connection here? Between Core temp differences and highest achievable FSB with one GTL?







My Q9400 VS your Q9550 VS my Q9650







In my Q9400 the last core cannot go under 40C (stuck there).


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12829863*
> 2 min. per Large FFT's has gone OK for half an hour now at 470FSB. This is something my Q9650 never would have done at this FSB, in this board.


You should have done my 320K>320K Custom 15 min per size test,as it really work wonders with weak FSB..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12829863*
> If it continues, I will put it at regular 15 min. overnight, when I go to bed. I have to find this Q9400's max FSB with the regular P5Q Pro Turbo bios before I attempt that P5Q-E bios chip again. Anyway, I really needed the experience from the P5Q-E.


Yeah I'm expecting that E BIOS chip testing..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12829900*
> My Q9650 has bigger differences between the cores than yours. you see some connection here? Between Core temp differences and highest achievable FSB with one GTL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Q9400 VS your Q9550 VS my Q9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my Q9400 the last core cannot go under 40C (stuck there).


I don't think that performance of core temp sensors are a indication of FSB OCing in any way..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


You should have done my 320K>320K Custom 15 min per size test,as it really work wonders with weak FSB..

Yeah I'm expecting that E BIOS chip testing..









I don't think that performance of core temp sensors are a indication of FSB OCing in any way..

CHEERS..


Had to push it to 1.4vFSB. And guess what I used to increase VTT?







Yeah, you guessed it! *TurboV*!!!














And it has been running regular 15 min FFT's for about half an hour now. at 1.38vFSB it failed in the speed testing after 30 + minutes. A very good result. So I'm confident it will run for hours at 1.4vFSB. And If thats not stable I am very confident that 468FSB will be.


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys i have one question.

When i overclock my RAM artifacts appear to me.

With no O/C my system is full stable in P95 and Games.But when i O/C my RAM from 800 mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v to 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.0v artifacts appear to me WTH?.

My GTX 285 is fully stable 3 hours in FurMark.

So my question is.When overclocked ram is not stable it can show me artifacts in games?

PS: I never O/C my GTX 285.

Almost forgot.When this artifacts appear to me , my game freeze.And all what i can do is reset.

When this happ artifacts look more or less like purple walls and smeared letters / numbers


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12834141*
> Guys i have one question.
> 
> When i overclock my RAM artifacts appear to me.
> 
> With no O/C my system is full stable in P95 and Games.But when i O/C my RAM from 800 mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v to 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.0v artifacts appear to me WTH?.
> 
> My GTX 285 is fully stable 3 hours in FurMark.
> 
> So my question is.When overclocked ram is not stable it can show me artifacts in games?
> 
> PS: I never O/C my GTX 285.
> 
> Almost forgot.When this artifacts appear to me , my game freeze.And all what i can do is reset.
> 
> When this happ artifacts look more or less like purple walls and smeared letters / numbers


Test your OC'd RAM with *memtest* Windows version 4.0..

Lounch two instances of it and set 1700MB of RAM for each..

Test until it reaches at least 100% on each instance..

If you pass then it's not a RAM problem,and then I would suggest you to bump Vcore a bit..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok but it will be 3.4GB.

My system can see only 3.25GB.

nvm i gonna start testing right now 2x1700mb.

*OMG so many errors.Its unable to 2x1700mb

I need to open 3x1000mb

What should i do now?.

Ram is set to 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 and 2.1v

Bump voltage to 2.2?*


----------



## Malakai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12828177*
> First welcome..
> Why would you need a motherboard CD when there's everything on Asus.com for you to download...


sorry to interrupt again. For some reason the USB ports on the board are not working, and I remember installing something off the disk that got them working when I first got the board. So either I'm not looking hard enough, or the ASUS dowload site doesn't have USB drivers or whatever software I'm looking for


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malakai;12836423*
> sorry to interrupt again. For some reason the USB ports on the board are not working, and I remember installing something off the disk that got them working when I first got the board. So either I'm not looking hard enough, or the ASUS dowload site doesn't have USB drivers or whatever software I'm looking for


Select OS and motherboard type,download chipset driver,unpack it and install it and reboot.

If your USB ports don't work after install of chipset drivers then tthere's something else wrond there..

Also check *in BIOS* USB settings *in USB Configuration meni*,and set it like this:

USB Functions = ENABLED
USB 2.0 Controller = ENABLED
USB 2.0 Controller Mode = HiSpeed
BIOS EHCI Hand-off = ENABLED
Legacy USB Support = AUTO

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

I'm typing this from my P5Q Pro Turbo with the P5Q-E bios chip installed. The GTL's are not working







Just as I thought when thinking on my first experience (When I had no experience with the P5Q-E how the GTL's should respond).

No matter what I try at 475FSB, not matter vFSB or GTL multipliers Core 0 or 1 always fails. Usually under a minute, sometimes it can go over a minute. But It is random. Has nothing to do with GTL adjustments. using Large FFT's 320KB.

Also, if both GTL's worked correctly I should be able to down the 1/3 GTL to the point where the last two cores fail. This I have done in my P5Q-E. In the Turbo with the P5Q-E bios it's always Core 0 or 1 who fails.

The P5Q-E responds to the GTL's. And it shows pretty quickly.

My first conclusion was that only one GTL is working, and this confirms it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12839006*
> *KingT*,
> 
> I'm typing this from my P5Q Pro Turbo with the P5Q-E bios chip installed. The GTL's are not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought when thinking on my first experience (When I had no experience with the P5Q-E how the GTL's should respond).
> 
> No matter what I try at 475FSB, not matter vFSB or GTL multipliers Core 0 or 1 always fails. Usually under a minute, sometimes it can go over a minute. But It is random. Has nothing to do with GTL adjustments. using Large FFT's 320KB.
> 
> Also, if both GTL's worked correctly I should be able to down the 1/3 GTL to the point where the last two cores fail. This I have done in my P5Q-E. In the Turbo with the P5Q-E bios it's always Core 0 or 1 who fails.
> 
> The P5Q-E responds to the GTL's. And it shows pretty quickly.
> 
> My first conclusion was that only one GTL is working, and this confirms it.


OK but does values beside original available on P5Q Pro TURBO work, example 0.67x,0.64,0.62x,0.60x etc.. when set for all four cores..

Even if separate tuning doesn't work maybe you can take advantage of high range of GTL multipliers for all four cores..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12839070*
> OK but does values beside original available on P5Q Pro TURBO work, example 0.67x,0.64,0.62x,0.60x etc.. when set for all four cores..
> 
> Even if separate tuning doesn't work maybe you can take advantage of high range of GTL multipliers for all four cores..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've already tried a High range of multipliers. (Not needed in the real P5Q-E. using a somewhat High vFSB (1.34 - 1.36) and between x0.64 -x0.67, at the right cores and it is good for 480FSB +. And If unstable and changing the right multi or vFSB it shows very clearly in stability testing. In the Pro Turbo nothing changes.

I've already tried 1.3vFSB up to 1.38vFSB and GTL multi's from 0.555 up to 0.68x. Also switched different combinations between the cores. Even tried using same multi on both cores. Man, I'm telling you, they do not respond.

From all this testing it is pretty obvious that even with one working GTL, finetuning that will give me little stability.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12839157*
> I've already tried a High range of multipliers. (Not needed in the real P5Q-E. using a somewhat High vFSB (1.34 - 1.36) and between x0.64 -x0.67, at the right cores and it is good for 480FSB +. And If unstable and changing the right multi or vFSB it shows very clearly in stability testing. In the Pro Turbo nothing changes.
> 
> I've already tried 1.3vFSB up to 1.38vFSB and GTL multi's from 0.555 up to 0.68x. Also switched different combinations between the cores. Even tried using same multi on both cores. Man, I'm telling you, they do not respond.
> 
> From all this testing it is pretty obvious that even with one working GTL, finetuning that will give me little stability.


Damn..









Thanx for your effort though..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12839186*
> Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for your effort though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah







Now I just confirmed my first tests. I really needed experience with the real P5Q-E to now how two GTL's work and how the system respond to them.

Anyway, now while I'm at it, with this Win7 install in the WD Raptor, I could just aswell try out high FSB CPU-Z validation. See how far my Q9400 will go FSB Wise


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12839238*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just confirmed my first tests. I really needed experience with the real P5Q-E to now how two GTL's work and how the system respond to them.
> 
> Anyway, now while I'm at it, with this Win7 install in the WD Raptor, I could just aswell try out high FSB CPU-Z validation. See how far my Q9400 will go FSB Wise


Yeah if you want to see what FSB you can validate try this:

CPU multi = 6x

STRAP = AUTO

PCIE freq = 103

Vcore = what you feel it needs for 3.2GHz (533MHz FSB x6..







)

CPU GTL = AUTO

vFSB = AUTO (or you can try out with manual setting,I have used AUTO though)

CPU PLL = 1.58V

vNB = 1.50V (go up to 1.60V for these suicide runs)

vSB = 1.20

vPCIE/SATA = 1.60

PL= 10

Boot with 500MHz FSB and then in OS use SetFSB and upp FSB by 2MHz..

Every time save your OC by hitting F7 key..

When system crash,reboot and then look for .dat file in CPU-Z installation folder and use it for validation..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

After I had my brakethrough with the P5Q-E's GTL's i have now downed vFSB from 1.36v to 1.30v. The important thing seems to be the GTL multi difference between GTL 0/2 and GTL 1/3. In this case x0.64 for GTL 0/2 and x0.67 for GTL 1/3. Before I discovered that GTL 1/3 needed to be at a higher multi in my setup, (Stupid me for looking at others on the internet. Even the default multi for GTL 1/3 (0.67) is higher than GTL 0/2 (0.63) strangely enough I had more problems with the 8KB problem size in Blend then Large FFT's.

I was doing another misstake, running Ai Clocktwister at Moderate instead of Lighter. Thinking my RAM would handle moderate. (And they will. Even Strong) However, it seems the Ai Clocktwister is related very much to FSB/NB stability also. Setting this to Lighter did the icing on the cake for me. This was with the Ballistix RAM. Using 2x2GB + 2x1GB. 8GB seems fine at 1:1, tested up to 967. Can probably go higher. But the moment I go to 2.4x multi FSB:Mem I get strange problems.

2x2GB double sided sticks + 2x1GB single sided sticks seems to overclock just as well as 2x2GB. At least in the P5Q-E. 4x2GB double sided is only good for 1:1.

Testing 6GB at 2.5x mem multi now. 1167MHz 6-5-6-15. They went straight through memtest86 with no errors. [email protected]@1.416v Prime95 max load. LLC enabled. Hottest core 74c after 7 hour Blend. (467FSB x9 tested Blend stable for 7 hours, before i stopped it). this was with RAM at 1:1. But everything seems to indicate that RAM at 1167MHz will be fine.

Will try to reduce V-core a little bit, now that I've sorten out RAM and GTL problems. Anyway, as long as hottest core never passed 74c in Prime95 it's fine. IBT can just go and eat ****. It's useless for stability testing.

Anyway, that's my progress thus far. BTW: running Large FFT's 320KB now, after I downed vFSB from 1.36v to 1.30v. Seems to go nicely.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


But everything seems to indicate that RAM at 1167MHz will be fine.


I would like to see that RAM freq stable in memtest and P95..









I think that you're bit too optimistic..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I would like to see that RAM freq stable in memtest and P95..









I think that you're bit too optimistic..









CHEERS..


I will post proofs. You just wait and see







This RAM is good for 1200 6-5-6-15. So I'm not surprised to see these speeds in a quality mobo. As I've said, already passed memtest86 at 1167MHz. Earlier today I passed memtest for windows - no errors, using two sessions 2500MB Each at 1120MHz 6-5-6-15. And this with 6GB RAM (2x2GB + 2x1GB)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I will post proofs. You just wait and see







This RAM is good for 1200 6-5-6-15. So I'm not surprised to see these speeds in a quality mobo. As I've said, already passed memtest86 at 1167MHz. Earlier today I passed memtest for windows - no errors, using two sessions 2500MB Each at 1120MHz 6-5-6-15. And this with 6GB RAM (2x2GB + 2x1GB)










Looking foward to it..

Also P95 will be harder to pass than memtest on that RAM freq..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I've started memtest for Windows. 4 sessions. Each with 1250MHz. 2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400. 1167MHz 6-5-6-15 1-96v. CPU still at 467FSB x9.

I'll post proofs when it is through at least one pass.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Looking foward to it..

Also P95 will be harder to pass than memtest on that RAM freq..

GOOD LUCK..

CHEERS..


Blend? I am pretty sure I will pass that too at this mem speed. As I've said, this mem is good for 1200 6-5-6-15 in a quality mobo, which my tests clearly shows that the P5Q-E really is. Also, this can be done with 4 sticks, probably because I'm using 2x1GB single sided sticks. From older experience I've seen this.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Blend? I am pretty sure I will pass that too at this mem speed. As I've said, this mem is good for 1200 6-5-6-15 in a quality mobo, which my tests clearly shows that the P5Q-E really is. Also, this can be done with 4 sticks, probably because I'm using 2x1GB single sided sticks. From older experience I've seen this.


P95 Custom size 4096K > 4096K, 15min per size..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


P95 Custom size 4096K > 4096K, 15min per size..

CHEERS..


I will do that too. For how long? Let me just finish memtest first.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I will do that too. For how long? Let me just finish memtest first.


Test it for 2h..

I have seen it fail between two and three hours mark in this custom P95 and even I have tested (and passed) with memtest..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Test it for 2h..

I have seen it fail between two and three hours mark in this custom P95 and even I have tested (and passed) with memtest..

CHEERS..


Will do. First memtest. It takes awhile when testing 5GB.


----------



## turrican9

here you go

Starting Blend - 4096 - 4096 15 minutes FFT's now


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys i need to set my ram speed at 900 mhz.Because i have my E6750 running at 450x8 with 1.4v.

Whan i set : 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1v it always fails in memnest.

Default values for this memory is 5-5-5-18 800 mhz 1.8v.

What should i do?.

I opened 3x100mb in Memtest for Windows 4.0 and was ilke OMG.

Sooo many errors.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Guys i need to set my ram speed at 900 mhz.Because i have my E6750 running at 450x8 with 1.4v.

Whan i set : 900 mhz 5-5-5-18 2.1v it always fails in memnest.

Default values for this memory is 5-5-5-18 800 mhz 1.8v.

What should i do?.

I opened 3x100mb in Memtest for Windows 4.0 and was ilke OMG.

Sooo many errors.


Have you put Ai Clocktwister at Ligther? And Performance Level at 10 and not Auto?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have you put Ai Clocktwister at Ligther? And Performance Level at 10 and not Auto?


Hook him up with a complete OC template for 450MHz FSB with vFSB=1.30V, vNB= 1.30V, PLL= 1.60V and CPU GTL= 0.65x..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Here you go

_

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 450
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-900

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

*CAS# Latency: 5 (Try 6 if nothing else helps)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 (Try 6 if nothing else helps)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5 (Try 6 if nothing else helps)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Try 18 if you must)*
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
*READ to READ Delay (S): 4 (Try 5 if you're absolutely out of options) 
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (Try 7 if you're absolutely out of options)*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
*DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled*

CPU Voltage: V-Core you need for your CPU speed
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.65x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.6
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 (Or the voltage you need)
NB Voltage: 1.30
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance_


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Did you see the picture I posted?

Blend 4096 - 4096 15 min pr. FFT has been going OK for over an hour now...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

Did you see the picture I posted?

Blend 4096 - 4096 15 min pr. FFT has been going OK for over an hour now...


Yes I have..

Keep it up,it's looking good..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes I have..

Keep it up,it's looking good..









CHEERS..


After I found I had to up that 1/3 GTL multi to x0.67 all has been rock solid at 4.2GHz. And after I sorted out that stupid misstake running Ai clocktwister at Moderate instead of Lighter. And it seems I got away with just 1.3vFSB. Not tried lower yet.

And now it seems I can do all this with 6GB RAM at 1167MHz. That's the Icing on the cake







Next is to try and lower PL from 10. I have hopes for 8, as I'm using 6GB (And two single sided sticks) and in a Quality board.


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have you put Ai Clocktwister at Ligther? And Performance Level at 10 and not Auto?


Nope , i dont touch this options.Now i going to chceck.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have hopes for 8, as I'm using 6GB (And two single sided sticks) and in a Quality board.










Quality boards hit 520+ MHz FSB with a C2Q,perfectly bench/gaming stable at 506MHz FSB etc..

Yeah my P5Q Pro is a HQ motherboard..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Quality boards hit 520+ MHz FSB with a C2Q,perfectly bench/gaming stable at 506MHz FSB etc..

Yeah my P5Q Pro is a HQ motherboard..









CHEERS..


Well, I don't need that as I have a x9 multi







And haven't really tried much in the FSB department after discovering that the 1/3 GTL multi needs to be that high. I don't care much anyway.

No board, even if their supposed to be quality boards are guaranteed to hit 500+ stable with a Quad. The safest boards for this is Gigabyte UD3P.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


The safest boards for this is Gigabyte UD3P.


A Gigabyte EP45 UD3P has nothing on my 2.5 Years old P5Q Pro..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


A Gigabyte EP45 UD3P has nothing on my 2.5 Years old P5Q Pro..









CHEERS..


P5Q Pro and Pro Turbo are very nice boards, indeed.

I still find it very strange that you can't hit [email protected] with your setup... Even if it's an A2 NB revision... My P5Q Pro Turbo can do 1100MHz + with 2x2GB Ballistix PC6400...

Have you tried other 2x2GB kits?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12843624*
> 
> Have you tried other 2x2GB kits?


Yeah it's probably a memory compatibility issue with these KHX8500D2K2/4G..

But I have managed to run my HyperX at 1150MHz on Gigabyte EP45 Extreme and UD3P with 2.25V..

As for other modules I have ran Kingston HyperX PC9200,1150MHz, CL5 2x1GB kit on this P5Q Pro but with a E8400 and 1:1 devider..

I have hit 550MHz FSB easily / RAM @ 1100MHz 2.2V CL5..(haven't tried higher though)

That was back in the winter of 2008 if I remember it correctly..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12843687*
> Yeah it's probably a memory compatibility issue with these KHX8500D2K2/4G..
> 
> But I have managed to run my HyperX at 1150MHz on Gigabyte EP45 Extreme and UD3P with 2.25V..
> 
> As for other modules I have ran Kingston HyperX PC9200,1150MHz, CL5 2x1GB kit on this P5Q Pro but with a E8400 and 1:1 devider..
> 
> I have hit 550MHz FSB easily / RAM @ 1100MHz 2.2V CL5..(haven't tried higher though)
> 
> That was back in the winter of 2008 if I remember it correctly..
> 
> CHEERS..


Clearly a memory compatibility issue then. As your board has shown it is capable of 1100MHz + on RAM.


----------



## Darekk1990

*turrican9*

Here you go

_

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: *8*
FSB Strap to North Bridge: *AUTO*
FSB Frequency: *450*
PCI-E Frequency: *100*
DRAM Frequency: *DDR2-900*

DRAM Timing Control: *Manual*

1st Information :

*CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
READ to READ Delay (S): 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 7
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.4v
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.65x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.6
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30
DRAM Voltage: 2.0v
NB Voltage: 1.30
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance

Thanks for this setup but no luck.



Ahh and i Disabled C1E.*_


----------



## turrican9

Darekk1990

Have you tried all my suggested settings?

Also, have you tried memtest86 for DOS to check if RAM is faulty?

*KingT*

Here you go man,


----------



## Darekk1990

turrican9

Not all ur suggested settings.

So now when ur setting fail , what i can do?.Set ram to 6-6-6-18?? what voltage? 2.0/2.1/2.2v?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12844063*
> turrican9
> 
> Not all ur suggested settings.
> 
> So now when ur setting fail , what i can do?.Set ram to 6-6-6-18?? what voltage? 2.0/2.1/2.2v?


Yes, try that. Or one at a time. 5-5-6-18 or 5-6-5-18 or 6-5-5-18 or 5-6-6-18 or 6-5-6-18 or 6-6-5-18. or 6-6-6-18.

Try them from 1.9 up to 2.1 volts.

Also try those two settings I suggested under 2nd row timings. Those two Read to Read settings


----------



## Darekk1990

I have a little problem.It looks like i cant boot my system with 6-6-6-18 2.0v , when performance lvl is set to 10.Now i change it to 11 and 6-6-6-18 2.0v. and system boot easly.
Testing right now ~ 12% with no errors.

I'm writing from my laptop right now.

And yes i changed it.

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 *can this stay on auto?*
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 *can this stay on auto?*
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 *can this stay on auto?*
READ to READ Delay (S): *5*
READ to READ Delay (D): *7*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 *can this stay on auto?*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 *can this stay on auto?*

OMG 6-6-6-18 2.1v and 1 error!

What now -_-? abyone?


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Try to adjust all of these one notch up
*
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 > 9
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 > 4
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 > 6
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 7
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 > 5
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 > 8*

You could also try to up (marked with bold ones) one notch up

*CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

If this works stable, leave them one notch up and try to go back to 5-5-5-15 for main timings.

Hell, you could even try to hit these one notch up too

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO


When you find stability, you should begin to put one timing at a time back to normal values, in order to find the one or few timings that hindered your RAM in reaching 900MHz. This is important if you wanna have the best performance you can get from your system.*


----------



## Darekk1990

Ok i going to try this settings right now.

This RAM make me crazy ... really.I already bough Crysis 2 and cant play -_-.

*turrican9*

I change everything what you say.

I was like yeah i found stable setting.Testing ... testing with 5-6-6-18 2.0v

Look how many % 160%/80%/80% and BAM! error!!!

What now? try 6-6-6-18 2.0v or stay at 5-66-18 and bump voltage to 2.1v?



6-6-6-18 2.2V 900 MHZ = Impossible for this ***** Corsair sh***!!!

Its only 100 mhz come on!.

*turrican9*

If you want i can show you screenshoots from my bios.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darekk1990*


Ok i going to try this settings right now.

This RAM make me crazy ... really.I already bough Crysis 2 and cant play -_-.

*turrican9*

I change everything what you say.

I was like yeah i found stable setting.Testing ... testing with 5-6-6-18 2.0v

Look how many % 160%/80%/80% and BAM! error!!!

What now? try 6-6-6-18 2.0v or stay at 5-66-18 and bump voltage to 2.1v?

6-6-6-18 2.2V 900 MHZ = Impossible for this ***** Corsair sh***!!!

Its only 100 mhz come on!.

*turrican9*

If you want i can show you screenshoots from my bios.


Try to run them at stock 800 5-5-5-18-stock voltage. Download memtest86 and make a bootable USB stick or download the CD ISO. Then see if there could be faulty RAM.

Try it. Anyway, your RAM is rated at 800MHz. No guarantee they will work at 900MHz. If you haven't seen others make it to 900MHz with that same RAM. Even then, they could have other chips on the same sticks.


----------



## turrican9

Large FFT's. Stadard test preset.


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Thanks to you I'm back at testing 4x2GB RAM in my P5Q Pro Turbo. I thought I've tried everything there was to make them stable at 1:1 when over stock speed.

I struggled with this for months. I got nowhere.

But as I've said thanks to you I discovered something I've never tried before... I could never boot with Cas Latency at 6. System would not start when FSB:RAM 1:1. You discovered that you needed Performance Level 11 and not 10 in your P5Q Pro, in order to boot with CAS 6. This also works in my Pro Turbo! And this was something I never tried!

So back to testing 8GB RAM in the Pro Turbo









+ rep for you man

Edit: Naaaah, it did not work. Was worth a shot though


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12852675*
> Large FFT's. Stadard test preset.


Nice man,really..
















Vhat's the LOAD Vcore??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12854477*
> Nice man,really..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vhat's the LOAD Vcore??
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks man







Load V-core is 1.416v according to CPU-Z and about 1.408 on lesser P95 load, like som larger FFT's


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12854893*
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load V-core is 1.416v according to CPU-Z and about 1.408 on lesser P95 load, like som larger FFT's


So LLC is ON..

Still that's a lot Vcore for 4.2GHz..

My Q9550 needs only 1.35V (LOAD) to be bench stable like in this Cinebench R10.










CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12854979*
> So LLC is ON..
> 
> Still that's a lot Vcore for 4.2GHz..
> 
> My Q9550 needs only 1.35V (LOAD) to be bench stable like in this Cinebench R10.
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, i too can bench on 1.35v +. Prime95 is a different animal than benching though. Also. when LLC is enabled it drops volts when switching from smaller fft's to bigger fft's, so I had to compensate for this by increasing V-core a little bit. However, my temps are fine.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12855024*
> Yeah, i too can bench on 1.35v +. Prime95 is a different animal than benching though. Also. when LLC is enabled it drops volts when switching from smaller fft's to bigger fft's, so I had to compensate for this by increasing V-core a little bit. However, my temps are fine.


It seems that you have not run Cinebench yet,it really streeses CPU..

And there's a big difference between my 1.35V and yours 1.41V at 4.2GHz..

Also @ 4.2GHz I have run WPrime both 32M and 1024M which lasted 5 minutes with 1.37V (LOAD) and that's very demanding on CPU..










And also I was gaming,doing 3DMarks etc basicly running 4.2GHz all day without any issues..

I have a better CPU,period!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12855155*
> It seems that you have not run Cinebench yet,it really streeses CPU..
> 
> And there's a big difference between my 1.35V and yours 1.41V at 4.2GHz..
> 
> Also @ 4.2GHz I have run WPrime both 32M and 1024M which lasted 5 minutes with 1.365V (LOAD) and that's very demanding on CPU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also I was gaming,doing 3DMarks etc basicly running 4.2GHz all day without any issues..
> 
> I have a better CPU,period!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I'll try it out. Using Volts from your picture


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Lol! I sat 1.375v in bios. 1.352 idle and 1.368v under wprime 1024M. I didn't care to finish it. I restarted and adjusted v-core down to 1.3625v in bios. Running 1024M WPrime now at 1.352v Load V-core.

I have a better CPU,period!!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12855391*
> *KingT*
> 
> Lol! I sat 1.375v in bios. 1.352 idle and 1.368v under wprime 1024M. I didn't care to finish it. I restarted and adjusted v-core down to 1.3625v in bios. Running 1024M WPrime now at 1.352v Load V-core.
> 
> I have a better CPU,period!!!!


Come back with screen shots..









And I have used my settings for a full day without a BSOD..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12855425*
> Come back with screen shots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have used my settings for a full day without a BSOD..


It finished WPrime 1024M at 1.352v full Load V-core, with no errors. But crashed while downloading something, because of the low idle volts, due to LLC. They were 1.336v or something. So upped to 1.3665v (or was it? next after 1.3625v anyway). 1.344v idle now and 1.36 at WPrime Load.

Downloading Cinebench. Will post pictures.

I've run IBT stable in my Pro Turbo/[email protected] 1.375 bios + LLC. IBT is a joke of a test. Prime95 are very sensitive due to the volt switching when going different size FFT's.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Here you go.

Can you do this at 1.36v WPrime Load?

Edit: Forgot to switch the second CPU-Z window to RAM tab. That's why there are two


----------



## turrican9

If I turn off LLC and compensate for the v-drop I can run these [email protected] (Maybe lesser) and most likely windows all day long as long as I'm not dropping below 1.34 volts.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12855712*
> *KingT*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> Can you do this at 1.36v WPrime Load?
> 
> Edit: Forgot to switch the second CPU-Z window to RAM tab. That's why there are two


Nice man..









I was able to run WPrime with 1.35V LOAD same as Cinebench,but due I had a very little time to do the Benchmark for the OCN december chalenge I took no risk and just bumped Vcore to 1,3875V in the BIOS..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12855804*
> If I turn off LLC and compensate for the v-drop I can run these [email protected] (Maybe lesser) and most likely windows all day long as long as I'm not dropping below 1.34 volts.


Try to play games and to use it for a day with that Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12855821*
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to run WPrime with 1.35V LOAD same as Cinebench,but due I had a very little time to do the Benchmark for the OCN december chalenge I took no risk and just bumped Vcore to 1,3875V in the BIOS..
> 
> Try to play games and to use it for a day with that Vcore..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know how my CPU/system responds to V-core. So I assure you, I could have played games all day long at that V-core.

From my testing the last week I know that Prime95 (All FFT types) is the supreme stability tester in combination with memtest for Windows. Many years ago I always used Prime95. When LinX came around all seemed to use that instead. What a misstake. I'm 100% back to Prime95 and leaving IBT for good.

People actually used LinX and ignored Prime95. The tide will turn.


----------



## KingT

Q9550 @ 3.85GHz w/ 1.256V (LOAD) in P95 BLEND 12h test..


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12852602*
> Try to run them at stock 800 5-5-5-18-stock voltage. Download memtest86 and make a bootable USB stick or download the CD ISO. Then see if there could be faulty RAM.
> 
> Try it. Anyway, your RAM is rated at 800MHz. No guarantee they will work at 900MHz. If you haven't seen others make it to 900MHz with that same RAM. Even then, they could have other chips on the same sticks.


CPU-Default

RAM - 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v

8 hours with no error in bootable memtest.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12856220*
> Q9550 @ 3.85GHz w/ 1.256V (LOAD) in P95 BLEND 12h test..


Nice V-core for that speed


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856278*
> Nice V-core for that speed


Yeah thanx..









I also have SS with Large and Small FFT 12h each @ 3.85GHz and same 1.256V Vcore..









And also at 2.83GHz but undervolted to 1.032V LOAD in OCCT Linpack 1h (1.024 IDLE/ 1.05V in BIOS LLC ON)









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12856272*
> CPU-Default
> 
> RAM - 800 Mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v
> 
> 8 hours with no error in bootable memtest.


You're RAM is clearly not faulty then. Either they clock like ****, it happens. Remember they are rated at 800, you're trying 900MHz.

Could also be your motherboard not liking them. Are they in the P5Q Pro's QVL list? Maybe you should try Ket's modded P5Q Pro bios, which contains the P5Q Pro Turbo memtable (support more mem types).

http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showpost.php?p=4771572&postcount=2276

_Ket's bios:_

_P5Q Pro Changelog:

- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
- Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
- Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
- Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014_


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingt;12856307*
> yeah thanx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have ss with large and small fft 12h each @ 3.85ghz and same 1.256v vcore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers..


ss?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856338*
> ss?


I also have SS with Large and Small FFT 12h each @ 3.85GHz and same 1.256V Vcore..









EDIT: I have ran P95 Small FFT for 10h,I was short with time..









And also at 2.83GHz but undervolted to 1.032V LOAD in OCCT Linpack 1h (1.024 IDLE/ 1.05V in BIOS LLC ON)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12856425*
> I also have SS with Large and Small FFT 12h each @ 3.85GHz and same 1.256V Vcore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have ran P95 Small FFT for 10h,I was short with time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also at 2.83GHz but undervolted to 1.032V LOAD in OCCT Linpack 1h (1.024 IDLE/ 1.05V in BIOS LLC ON)


What is 'SS'?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856452*
> What is 'SS'?


A Screen Shot you noob..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12856467*
> A Screen Shot you noob..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


LOL!


----------



## donrapello

mwhahahah..









Turrican9, go to bed already.. you need some sleep


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856330*
> You're RAM is clearly not faulty then. Either they clock like ****, it happens. Remember they are rated at 800, you're trying 900MHz.
> 
> Could also be your motherboard not liking them. Are they in the P5Q Pro's QVL list? Maybe you should try Ket's modded P5Q Pro bios, which contains the P5Q Pro Turbo memtable (support more mem types).
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/FORUMS/showpost.php?p=4771572&postcount=2276
> 
> _Ket's bios:_
> 
> _P5Q Pro Changelog:
> 
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014_


Thanks for your time.But.. i spend like 3 days on this ram and im sick and tired and tried of being sick ...









I going to buy new one 1066mhz.What ram i should buy?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12856525*
> Thanks for your time.But.. i spend like 3 days on this ram , im sick and tired and tried of being sick ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I going to buy new one 1066mhz.What ram i should buy?


I spent several months trying to get 4x2GB to work above stock in my P5Q Pro Turbo







A few days is nothing.

You should really try that Ket bios


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856490*
> LOL!


Yeah a noob alert here at P5Q club..









CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12856547*
> I spent several months trying to get 4x2GB to work above stock in my P5Q Pro Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days is nothing.
> 
> You should really try that Ket bios


And how were you able to resolve the problem of Ram?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12856862*
> And how were you able to resolve the problem of Ram?


I never did. The P5Q Pro Turbo is useless when overclocking with 8GB RAM. I tried two different mem kits. Both were listed in the Pro Turbo's QVL list.

However, it is okay with 4GB or 6GB RAM. It overclocks RAM fairly good when using 2x2GB. I have seen 1100MHz in my board. with 2x2 + 2x1GB RAM it overclocks fine at 1:1 900MHz +.

You have 2x2GB RAM so you should be fine. However, I believe you have som RAM compatability problems. That is why I want you to try out that Ket bios.


----------



## KingT

Off Topic here..

A 2nd GTX590 has been killed today by OC,first was on Techpowerup and now 2nd that we know about on SweClockers.com





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRo-1VFMcbc&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]

Nice going there nVidia.. (GTX570 VRM issue deja vu)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Huys can anyone download official p5q pro qvl list?.I cant download this funny chinese downloader from asus site.

Here is my ram.I bough it from Polish Allegro.pl site.

Allegro=ebay.

http://allegro.pl/corsair-xms2-ddr2-800mhz-4gb-2x2gb-cl5-f-v-i1456863781.html


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12857328*
> Huys can anyone download official p5q pro qvl list?.I cant download this funny chinese downloader from asus site.
> 
> Here is my ram.I bough it from Polish Allegro.pl site.
> 
> Allegro=ebay.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/corsair-xms2-ddr2-800mhz-4gb-2x2gb-cl5-f-v-i1456863781.html


Here I have uploaded P5Q Pro QVL for you:


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12857122*
> Off Topic here..
> 
> A 2nd GTX590 has been killed today by OC,first was on Techpowerup and now 2nd that we know about on SweClockers.com
> 
> Nice going there nVidia.. (GTX570 VRM issue deja vu)..
> 
> CHEERS..


***!







Was it overclocked? Or just normal use?

I have been very gentle to my GTX 570. As I know of it's weak WRM. Not gone over 1.05v GPU volts for other than a few benchmarks...

Edit: Read the article now. As I know Swedish. The safety feature routines that should limit the card if to much current goes through it in the 267.52 drivers was not working properly...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12857469*
> ***!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it overclocked? Or just normal use?
> 
> I have been very gentle to my GTX 570. As I know of it's weak WRM. Not gone over 1.05v GPU volts for other than a few benchmarks...


They say the OC was:

Settings used during card failure:
GPU Clock @ 772 MHz
GPU VCore @ 1,025 V

That's so low,both voltage and GPU freq..

And if you have noticed system shut down and then on POST GTX 590 blew a VRM..

So wierd..










CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12857415*
> Here I have uploaded P5Q Pro QVL for you:


Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12857569*
> Thanks!


Don't mention it..









You also had it on the 1st page of this club, so the next time take look at the 1st page..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Darekk1990*

Your Corsair XMS2 2x2 GB CM2X2048-6400C5C (If this name is correct 'C5C') does not seem to be on neither the P5Q Pro or Pro Turbo's QVL. I've checked QVL's for both boards









Edit: As a absolute last resort, if you've tried everything else, you could try 7-7-7-18. It will totally destroy your bandwith though


----------



## Darekk1990

Corsair XMS2 2x2 GB CM2X2048-6400C5*C*. 

So yes you are right.

My bios is

*2102 from 02/23/2009*

This is the latest available bios for the P5Q PRO right?


----------



## Improvidus

Anyone else using RAM not on the QVL for this board? The particular kit I'm using was never added, but a similar cheaper one was. I've been encountering multiple (c0000005) application crashes and even one (0000001e) blue screen.

I think my motherboard may not set DRAM timings correctly after selecting 5-4-4-12 (or 5-5-5-15 at higher clocks) and leaving the rest on Auto. I was having problems getting 3.6 GHz at 480 FSB stable, a speed at which my processor will run with stock VCore.

I went down to 400 FSB and tried my 3.6 GHz overclock again. Had another application crash using a configuration that was stable for the past 3 years. The only difference was I set 5-4-4-12 timings and left the rest at Auto.

When I checked BIOS I noticed that the timings were, in many cases, 1 or 2 clocks lower than what I usually set manually. My common performance level is set to 9 for anything up to DDR800 and 10 after that. The errors haven't appeared since manually setting all of the timings, but I haven't tested much yet.


----------



## turrican9

Small FFT's also. Just for the heck of it.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Nice man..









But still a lot of Vcore..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12866430*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still a lot of Vcore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


As long as temps are fine, I don't care. This is because the difference between Light load and Heavy load FFT's - LLC enabled. When switching between them I had to compensate using a total higher V-core than heavy load require.

As I've tested yesterday, your CPU is no better than mine. You would have needed the same V-core, or a tad more in this board to be 100% stable in all FFT's.

By the way, that crappy IBT runs stable at much lower Volts. It is good for nothing. It's the switching between different FFT's/Load switching that really tests stability.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12866458*
> As I've tested yesterday, your CPU is no better than mine. You would have needed the same V-core, or a tad more in this board to be 100% stable in all FFT's.


Yeah my CPU is better, 1,256V (LOAD) and 1,240V (IDLE) for 3.85GHz stable in every test,so try to beat that..









And 2.83GHz ROCK SOLID with 1.032V (LOAD) and 1.024V (IDLE) is damn good..









Also doing 3.5GHz with 1.15V (LOAD)..









So I'm the King..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12866536*
> Yeah my CPU is better, 1,256V (LOAD) and 1,240V (IDLE) for 3.85GHz stable in every test,so try to beat that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2.83GHz ROCK SOLID with 1.032V (LOAD) and 1.024V (IDLE) is damn good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also doing 3.5GHz with 1.15V (LOAD)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm the King..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I will test it. I believe my CPU can do better. And it did yesterday in WPrime, at a lower V-core than yours can.

Also, you should look for a used P5Q-E/Premium or a Deluxe, to prove that your CPU infact can be stable in all FFT's at lower V-core than mine







I have proven enough. Now it's your turn


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12866551*
> I will test it. I believe my CPU can do better. And it did yesterday in WPrime, at a lower V-core than yours can.
> 
> Also, you should look for a used P5Q-E/Premium or a Deluxe, to prove that your CPU infact can be stable in all FFT's at lower V-core than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have proven enough. Now it's your turn


Like I have said the only reason that I have bumped Vcore for WPrime is becouse I had no time to tune it for December OC chalenge so I took no chances..

So my Q9550 can run WPrime on the same Vcore as it did Cinebench with no problems at all..

And I ran higher FSB so my system was much more stressed during tests and it.s not really a comparision..

If you run 495MHz FSB with a 8.5x multi you'd see what I was talking about,as I have used more Vcore that I have really needed it for 4.2GHz just for the stability of the system..

Don't bother with the testing,as it doesn't prove anything..









I'm just playing with you..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12866708*
> Like I have said the only reason that I have bumped Vcore for WPrime is becouse I had no time to tune it for December OC chalenge so I took no chances..
> 
> So my Q9550 can run WPrime on the same Vcore as it did Cinebench with no problems at all..
> 
> And I ran higher FSB so my system was much more stressed during tests and it.s not really a comparision..
> 
> If you run 495MHz FSB with a 8.5x multi you'd see what I was talking about,as I have used more Vcore that I have really needed it for 4.2GHz just for the stability of the system..
> 
> Don't bother with the testing,as it doesnt proves anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just playing with you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol! I know your playing








But at least we are keeping life in this club


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12866798*
> Lol! I know your playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least we are keeping life in this club


Exactly..









P.S.: Still my CPU is better..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12866814*
> Exactly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Still my CPU is better..


No, it is not







Beware, I might get dressed in my Turrican suite


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12866929*
> No, it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware, I might get dressed in my Turrican suite


Did you mean Turrican dress???









CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12866708*
> If you run 495MHz FSB with a 8.5x multi you'd see what I was talking about.


That is impressive FSB for a Quad. Props to you.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12867265*
> That is impressive FSB for a Quad. Props to you.


Thanx man,it is impressive for this Asus P5Q Pro motherboard..









Now this is a 517MHz FSB (4.4GHz) SuperPi run..










Or this 506MHz FSB (4.3GHz) 3DMark11 run with tightened timings:

5-4-4-12-2-45-4-2///7-3-5-4-5-4-7///12-5-1-4-4

Performance Level = 10

AI Clock Twister = Moderate










CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12867102*
> Did you mean Turrican dress???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


If I care to use my energy on ****, you cannot beat me. Believe me


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12868678*
> If I care to use my energy on ****, you cannot beat me. Believe me


LoL..









CLICK HERE

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12868725*
> LoL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> CHEERS..


And what is that? I was top on that list?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12869069*
> And what is that? I was top on that list?


Yeah man..









I was like







already???

P.S.: I have installed Crysis 2 and ready to play..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12869131*
> Yeah man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already???
> 
> P.S.: I have installed Crysis 2 and ready to play..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Does that mean I have posted most posts in this thread or something?


----------



## donrapello

you're an addict.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12869205*
> you're an addict.


Possible. I've been doing this since 1995. And I have another 'defect' - I never give up.


----------



## donrapello

doing what? overclocking or mass-posting at forums?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12869144*
> Does that mean I have posted most posts in this thread or something?


Yes you have the most posts here in this club..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12869252*
> doing what? overclocking or mass-posting at forums?


Ok. I take that as an insult. And will not post here anymore.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12869262*
> Ok. I take that as an insult. And will not post here anymore.


yea right









you're so sensitive


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12869280*
> yea right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so sensitive


Lol! You almost bought that, or what?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12869293*
> Lol! You almost bought that, or what?


you wish









just messing with ya


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12869302*
> you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just messing with ya


To be honest, I'm not just posting to get the most posts... I'm enthusiastic about these things.. I love this. Simple as that...


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12869332*
> To be honest, I'm not just posting to get the most posts... I'm enthusiastic about these things.. I love this. Simple as that...


Yeap.. same here. I've been owning pc's since 286/16Mhz and became a total junkie mid 90's. Overclocking has been fun past couple years since i got parts that really can do that









I'm still waiting my sandy bridge parts.. i got some problems with getting a motherboard.. rev-B3 warranty crap is taking all boards straight from the shops.
First i ordered Gigabyte UD4.. waited for 3 weeks and supplier problems keep on going.. then i changed to Asus P8P67 Deluxe as it was in stock at one shop in Germany.. well.. they were sold out too when i ordered one









I tried to keep on buing a mobo of 150-180euros range.. and today i ordered UD7









But atleast i'm finally getting a mobo! OC my 2500k like hell!

btw.. i got my gtx 570 occt/gaming stable with 950/1.075v








I wonder if it would go even higher with 1.1v..


----------



## Nihilist_81

i want to be in!!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731510


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilist_81;12869783*
> i want to be in!!!! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1731510


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard Nihilist_81 my fellow Canadian!!!

Nice OC validation there!









You're in! Check out the 1st page for related info, mods, hacks, helpful tips, and overclocking guides!









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S. Use your OCN username for CPU-Z validation next time instead.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malakai;12827981*
> Sorry to interrupt, this just seems like the most appropriate place to post.
> Since my rig decided that it doesnt want to load the OS without churning out a blue screen, I decided to start from a clean slate, and reinstall Windows.
> 
> I cant find the CD that came with the motherboard. (P5Q Pro Turbo) and after two days of searching, I cant find the driver I'm looking for. If anybody can help, can you send a PM my way?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Malakai, have you checked the 1st page of this club for the P5Q PRO Turbo resource?









Also, please fill in your system info, as it will help that way.









(To do that, check for instructions or link in the 1st page of this club post #2)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


And you want people to think of you as a serious Intel overclocker???









CHEERS..


LOL, I use "4.0 GHz" as my title as always...


----------



## turrican9

I may have a little problem here. My usual P5Q-E and Q9650 at 4.2GHz suddenly fail in Large FFT's. Using the excact same settings I've been using for all my stability testing.

I started Large FFT's last night and this morning I saw that Core 1 had crapped out after about 2 hours. I restarted, went in bios and upped vFSB from 1.3 to 1.32 volts. Started Prime 95 Large FFT's again. Core 1 crapped out after 30 minutes...

I've upped vFSB to 1.34 now. Started Large FFT's yet again.

Very strange... It was tested 100% stable a few days ago, with the excact same settings.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12875883*
> I may have a little problem here. My usual P5Q-E and Q9650 at 4.2GHz suddenly fail in Large FFT's. Using the excact same settings I've been using for all my stability testing.
> 
> I started Large FFT's last night and this morning I saw that Core 1 had crapped out after about 2 hours. I restarted, went in bios and upped vFSB from 1.3 to 1.32 volts. Started Prime 95 Large FFT's again. Core 1 crapped out after 30 minutes...
> 
> I've upped vFSB to 1.34 now. Started Large FFT's yet again.
> 
> Very strange... It was tested 100% stable a few days ago, with the excact same settings.


Lower CPU GTL multi for that core as with higher vFSB of 1.32V (and automatically higher actuall GTL voltage) core1 has failed even quicker..

Also Check the RAM..

I had errors in P95 Large FFT when I was testing my RAM @ 1066MHz..

It would pass memtest with no issues but i would fail P95 Large FFT within 40 minutes with evrything on STOCK (2.83GHz CPU and FSB=333 MHz)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12875957*
> Lower CPU GTL multi for that core as with higher vFSB of 1.32V (and automatically higher actuall GTL voltage) core1 has failed even quicker..
> 
> Also Check the RAM..
> 
> I had errors in P95 Large FFT when I was testing my RAM @ 1066MHz..
> 
> It would pass memtest with no issues but i would fail P95 Large FFT within 40 minutes with evrything on STOCK (2.83GHz CPU and FSB=333 MHz)
> 
> CHEERS..


Well, after I upped vFSB from 1.32v to 1.34v it has been going longer than 31 minutes.

You know everything was tested Rock Solid. Used memtest for windows and all kinds of FFT's.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12875981*
> Well, after I upped vFSB from 1.32v to 1.34v it has been going longer than 31 minutes.
> 
> You know everything was tested Rock Solid. Used memtest for windows and all kinds of FFT's.


Asus P5Q Pro FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12876016*
> Asus P5Q Pro FTW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol! Naaahhh


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12876020*
> Lol! Naaahhh


P5Q Pro >> P5Q-E =









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12876058*
> P5Q Pro >> P5Q-E =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


P5Q-E > P5Q Pro Turbo (Has that fantastic TurboV utility) > P5Q Pro
















Has been going strong on Large FFT's for nearly an hour - vFSB 1.34v. My theory is that since these FSB GTL's and vFSB is all about adjusting signals, there have probably been some signal interferrence when at 1.3vFSB. So it needed a bump. My original testing at these speeds was tested at vFSB 1.36. I later downed that to 1.3vFSB. And the pictures I've posted lately has been with 1.3vFSB.

So 1.34vFSB it is then...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12876087*
> *P5Q-E* *<<* *P5Q Pro Turbo* *<<* *P5Q Pro* (*525MHz FSB max & 460MHz stable w/ C2Q*)


Here I have corrected it for you..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT* *is in love with his motherboard*


----------



## turrican9

By the way, I played with 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix in my P5Q Pro Turbo, to see how far they would go in that board. 1125MHz was rock stable at 6-5-6-15. Ran 3.5 times through memtest for Windows. 1150MHz was a no go. Gave errors.

The P5Q-E are doing 1168MHz 6-5-6-15 rock stable. And with 6GB RAM Ballistix, all slots filled. Have not tried higher. They should be good for 1200MHz at these timings.

These RAM's should also be good for 5-5-5-15 when at 1100MHz. The P5Q Pro Turbo couldn't even handle those timings at 1080MHz.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12876171*
> By the way, I played with 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix in my P5Q Pro Turbo, to see how far they would go in that board. 1125MHz was rock stable at 6-5-6-15. Ran 3.5 times through memtest for Windows. 1150MHz was a no go. Gave errors.
> 
> The P5Q-E are doing 1168MHz 6-5-6-15 rock stable. And with 6GB RAM Ballistix, all slots filled. Have not tried higher. They should be good for 1200MHz at these timings.
> 
> These RAM's should also be good for 5-5-5-15 when at 1100MHz. The P5Q Pro Turbo couldn't even handle those timings at 1080MHz.


Yeah P5Q-E is overall beter mobo (better BIOS and memory management)







..

But still not worth it over P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO performance/price wise even though it was not much more expensive on the launch day..

I'm just saving my old P5Q Pro from unnecessary stress as it has been trough a lot with me..

Now I want it to last..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12876234*
> Yeah P5Q-E is overall beter mobo (better BIOS and memory management)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> But still not worth it over P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO performance/price wise even though it was not much more expensive on the launch day..
> 
> I'm just saving my old P5Q Pro from unnecessary stress as it has been trough a lot with me..
> 
> Now I want it to last..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You're only saying this because you ended up with your P5Q Pro, and are a fanatic for the stuff you own. You know the P5Q-E was just a tad more expensive at launch VS P5Q Pro.

And you know how much further you could have gotten your CPU and RAM in a P5Q-E (stable). So you're only saying these things to comfort yourself and the bad decision you did a few years back. You didn't know better in those days. So it's not your fault. But sitting here in denial just makes it more pathetic









And you can just aswell admit that you fell for Asus' bad naming/marketing on the motherboard names. You thought that the P5Q *Pro* had to be better than the P5Q-*E* because of the Pro name. And you thought to yourself you had done the greatest deal in the world, since the *Pro* was actually cheaper AND 'better' than the *E*


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

Was playing with you









Anyway, in anandtechs review of the EP45 UD3P they tested max Rock solid overclock using a Q9550 E0. It seems they needed 1.4v+ for load V-core to be Rock stable at 4.25GHz. Not far from my results. I thought these Quads could get away with a lower V-core in the UD3P when compared to other brands... I know each CPU will differ, but they where testing a Q9550 E0 and going for stability.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12876405*
> *KingT*,
> 
> Was playing with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, in anandtechs review of the EP45 UD3P they tested max Rock solid overclock using a Q9550 E0. It seems they needed 1.4v+ for load V-core to be Rock stable at 4.25GHz. Not far from my results. I thought these Quads could get away with a lower V-core in the UD3P when compared to other brands... I know each CPU will differ, but they where testing a Q9550 E0 and going for stability.


My Q9550 needs 1.296 V at full load to be stable at 4.25 GHz when running with GA-EP45-UD3. I'm right now testing P5Q Deluxe at 475 FSB, looks like it needs about same voltage for that speed.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12878663*
> My Q9550 needs 1.296 V at full load to be stable at 4.25 GHz when running with GA-EP45-UD3. I'm right now testing P5Q Deluxe at 475 FSB, looks like it needs about same voltage for that speed.


Yeah it's quite common thing that a same CPU requires less Vcore on UD3P than it does on P5Q mobos for the same OC..

Probably due higher amperage of Vcore on UD3P..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12878663*
> My Q9550 needs 1.296 V at full load to be stable at 4.25 GHz when running with GA-EP45-UD3. I'm right now testing P5Q Deluxe at 475 FSB, looks like it needs about same voltage for that speed.


That is not fair


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

You have this RAM KHX8500D2T1K2/4G kit?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

You have this RAM KHX8500D2T1K2/4G kit?


No I have KHX8500D2K2/4G without "T1" and my has normal size heatsinks and the "T1" has tall HS..

Review LINK

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No I have KHX8500D2K2/4G without "T1" and my has normal size heatsinks and the "T1" has tall HS..

Review LINK

CHEERS..


Have you tried overclocking only using one stick at a time?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have you tried overclocking only using one stick at a time?


Yeah I have tried but no luck..









On this mobo these sticks are MIA..









P.S.: That MP on Crysis 2 worked like a charm..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah I have tried but no luck..









On this mobo these sticks are MIA..









P.S.: That MP on Crysis 2 worked like a charm..









CHEERS..


Have you tried them at PL=11 and 6-6-6-15 or any other combination using CAS 6? You only need PL=11 at 1:1, in order to boot at CAS 6. Other mem multi's and you can use PL=10. But you probably knew this.

Nice that MP worked for you







I've not installed it yet


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have you tried them at PL=11 and 6-6-6-15 or any other combination using CAS 6? You only need PL=11 at 1:1, in order to boot at CAS 6. Other mem multi's and you can use PL=10. But you probably knew this.


I have tried everything but no avail..

And why would I even run CL6 on CL5 RAM at the stock speed?
It's not RAM's fault,its the mobo..

My Kingston *HyperX KHX8500D2K2/4G* do 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 w/ 2.0V and they do 1150MHz 5-5-5-18 w/ 2.25V..

This was tested on GA-EP45 EXTREME and UD3P..(they could've gone a bit more if I had time)

On my Asus P5Q Pro they have never been able to hit more than 1020MHz 5-5-5-15 (STABLE) with memory multipliers regardless of voltage..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nice that MP worked for you







I've not installed it yet


Yeah the only thing that has some value on this game is MP..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My best 2x2GB of my three 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix Kits, in combination with those 2x1GB sticks almost did 1200MHz 6-5-6-15 1.96v stable.. Tried using only 2x2GB, no difference. Memtest for Windows gave errors after a while. I don't care to loosen more timings, as they will do my current timings at just below 1200MHz stable..


----------



## Darekk1990

Hey guys i have a question.

If my CPU is unstable, and doing a test in memtest i have error , these errors can be caused by an unstable processor?.

MemTest for Windows.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12884714*
> Hey guys i have a question.
> 
> If my CPU is unstable, and doing a test in memtest i have error , these errors can be caused by an unstable processor?.
> 
> MemTest for Windows.


Probably not..

If your CPU is unstable it would BSOD...

If you're worried about CPU then just set CPU multiplier to 6x so that it runs at lower speed and leave everything else as it is and test with memtest..

That way you'd be sure that if memtest reports errors it is actually caused by RAM and not CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Actually had a Q9400/510FSB validation here. Windows BSOD'd just when I was about to bookmark the webpage, but when I booted up again, Firefox had stored the page









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1734702


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Let us talk a little about using windows if you're not Large FFT's stable. If I decided to try and use my [email protected] Pro Turbo combo at 490FSB x8... What are your experience for 24/7 use when totally unstable Large FFT's?


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Nice man..









You should test settings with 6x multiplier to see what FSB you can hit..

Then reboot and upp Vcore and multi and start upping FSB..

And do not go for validation when you are FSB pushing..

You can store a *.cvf* file with CPU-Z in its installation folder by hitting F7 button:

*1.* You need to make a CPU-Z your active window by clicking on it first,then hit F7 and your validation file is saved..

*2.* When you're done with FSB overclocking (when you crash) then load your stable settings and boot to OS..

*3.* then on the last tab of CPU-Z in the bottom right corner clock on "*Validation*" button..

*4.* Then a new window will appear where you click on "*Validation ID's page*" in the bottom right corner.

*5.* Then a tab in your web browser will open..

*6.* There you can enter your username (turrican9),E-mail and point on that *.cvf* file in your CPU-Z installation folder..

*7.* Hit "*validate*" and you're done,you will get link for your CPU-Z validation..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12887932*
> *KingT*
> 
> Let us talk a little about using windows if you're not Large FFT's stable. If I decided to try and use my [email protected] Pro Turbo combo at 490FSB x8... What are your experience for 24/7 use when totally unstable Large FFT's?


I have used my Q9550 @ 495MHz for a full day & 506MHz for a couple of hours and never had a issue..(gaming/benchmarking and web browsing)

P95 on those FSB's was not an option..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12887961*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should test settings with 6x multiplier to see what FSB you can hit..
> 
> Then reboot and upp Vcore and multi and start upping FSB..
> 
> And do not go for validation when you are FSB pushing..
> 
> You can store a *.cvf* file with CPU-Z in its installation folder by hitting F7 button:
> 
> *1.* You need to make a CPU-Z your active window by clicking on it first,then hit F7 and your validation file is saved..
> 
> *2.* When you're done with FSB overclocking (when you crash) then load your stable settings and boot to OS..
> 
> *3.* then on the last tab of CPU-Z in the bottom right corner clock on "*Validation*" button..
> 
> *4.* Then a new window will appear where you click on "*Validation ID's page*" in the bottom right corner.
> 
> *5.* Then a tab in your web browser will open..
> 
> *6.* There you can enter your username (turrican9),E-mail and point on that *.cvf* file in your CPU-Z installation folder..
> 
> *7.* Hit "*validate*" and you're done,you will get link for your CPU-Z validation..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know I should have brought down the multi. I was just playing with TurboV. It was not a planned thing this time







However, i feel this Q9400 is very, very good. Very cool running CPU.

No matter what I do, I will probably never beat your highest Q9550/P5Q Pro FSB. It was a pretty fantastic thing you achieved there.


----------



## KingT

There are only two guys on HWBot that have higher FSB on P5Q Pro with a C2Q..

One has 526.8 with Q9450 and other one has 532MHz with a Q6600 if I remember correctly..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## turrican9

Have not tried lower V-core. As I've said, this Q9400 is very cool running and doesn't need much V-core. And I'm only using an old Zalman 9700LED/Fan at 1600rpm cooler! This cooler could not get very far with my old Q6600.


----------



## KingT

What about P95 Large FFT???









And why with only 1.26V vNB?? That's too low man for 488MHz FSB..

My P5Q Pro needs 1.26V vNB for 453MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable,any lower than that and P95 fails..

Set vNB = 1.34V FTW..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12888122*
> What about P95 Large FFT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And why with only 1.26V vNB?? That's too low man for 488MHz FSB..
> 
> My P5Q Pro needs 1.26V vNB for 453MHz FSB P95 Large FFT stable,any lower than that and P95 fails..
> 
> Set vNB = 1.34V FTW..
> 
> CHEERS..


Working on it. Your A2 NB needs more vNB than mine A3. That's why. Even in my P5Q-E (A2 NB) Asus themselves said you should be able to do very high FSB using vNB from 1.26 to 1.3v. Reason probably because of the NB GTL adjusment in that board.

But in general A2 needs a little bit more volts than A3.


----------



## KingT

Good luck with that vFSB=1.5V man..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12888310*
> Good luck with that vFSB=1.5V man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Anandtech claimed they destroyed a 45nm Quad by going 1.4v VTT. However, how can they say that? How can they really prove something like that? What killed the CPU is impossible to prove.

Another thing, why does Asus only mark 1.5v VTT as yellow? Just a regular overclocker indication.

I do not believe that these VTT's are as dangerous as some believe. Not by a long shot. And I will prove it by running these 'insane' VTT's 24/7. 320KB - 320KB FFT's is still going strong. Half an hour now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12888337*
> Anandtech claimed they destroyed a 45nm Quad by going 1.4v VTT. However, how can they say that? How can they really prove something like that? What killed the CPU is impossible to prove.
> 
> Another thing, why does Asus only mark 1.5v VTT as yellow? Just a regular overclocker indication.
> 
> I do not believe that these VTT's are as dangerous as some believe. Not by a long shot. And I will prove it by running these insane VTT's 24/7. 320KB - 320KB FFT's is still going strong. Half an hour now.


I wouldn't risk on destroying my CPU just to prove something..

And LGA 775 platform is over so who would care beside you if you end up with a paperweight Q9400..

Just not worth it in my book..

And I remember reading on a XtremeSystems a guy who ran 1.6V FSB for days on E8400 CPU's to see if they would bit the dust and they survived..

Also he was pushing a high vPLL to se if would damage CPU and it didn't..

But it also doesn't mean that its a fact,test method would be done on a much more CPU's of different steppings,batches and motherboards to be valid..

Anyway good luck..









*P.S.*: That Asus BIOS Voltages color marking doesn't mean anything,and it's just stupid..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12888374*
> I wouldn't risk on destroying my CPU just to prove something..
> 
> And LGA 775 platform is over so who would care beside you if you end up with a paperweight Q9400..
> 
> Just not worth it in my book..
> 
> And I remember reading on a XtremeSystems a guy who ran 1.6V FSB for days on E8400 CPU's to see if they would bit the dust and they survived..
> 
> Also he was pushing a high vPLL to se if would damage CPU and it didn't..
> 
> But it also doesn't mean that its a fact,test method would be done on a much more CPU's of different steppings,batches and motherboards to be valid..
> 
> Anyway good luck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


you wuss









I don't really care if my Q9400 goes to paperwight







However, I am 99% sure this will not damage it.

I gladly take 3.9 - 4GHz out of this Q9400 on a very high VTT - Large FFT's stable and risk a little.

This is overclock.net. Isn't it?









Edit:
Core 1 failed after 44 minutes at 1.5vFSB. 320 - 320KB FFT's. Upped it to 1.54vFSB now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12888385*
> you wuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care if my Q9400 goes to paperwight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am 99% sure this will not damage it.
> 
> I gladly take 3.9 - 4GHz out of this Q9400 on a very high VTT - Large FFT's stable and risk a little.
> 
> This is overclock.net. Isn't it?


No comment..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12888403*
> No comment..


That's because you're being a wuss









You meant this? http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=198614


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys

1.30v FSB Termination , 1.60v PLL and 1.30v NB

Can i have this settings 24/7?

E6750 3.6Ghz


----------



## Ouwe Reus

He guys,

Update DESKTOP_GAME pc with P5Q de luxe and mannaged to hit 3.8 ghz with my 8gb Geil Black dragon pc 8500 ddr 2 memory running @897mhz.
CPU Voltage 1.23125
CPU PLL voltage 1.56
FSB term .Voltage 1.26
NB voltage 1.26
SB voltage 1.10
PCIE Sata Voltage 1.5
All other settings auto

What test to run for stability: intel burn test or Prime 95 or both
Can any one tell me how to test with Prime 95.
Maybe you can *KingT*.
You help was aprecieted with my earlier posts.

Thanks and happy OC.


----------



## turrican9

*I have used 1.5V FSB Termination voltage(VTT) and 1,45-1.5V Vcore on QX9770 for about 4 months now 24/7 crunching QMC.
No problems so far.* *Here*
*
Link to thread:* http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=184677


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;12888528*
> Guys
> 
> 1.30v FSB Termination , 1.60v PLL and 1.30v NB
> 
> Can i have this settings 24/7?
> 
> E6750 3.6Ghz


Yeah:thumb: you can without any issues..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ouwe Reus;12888585*
> He guys,
> 
> Update DESKTOP_GAME pc with P5Q de luxe and mannaged to hit 3.8 ghz with my 8gb Geil Black dragon pc 8500 ddr 2 memory running @897mhz.
> CPU Voltage 1.23125
> CPU PLL voltage 1.56
> FSB term .Voltage 1.26
> NB voltage 1.26
> SB voltage 1.10
> PCIE Sata Voltage 1.5
> All other settings auto
> 
> What test to run for stability: intel burn test or Prime 95 or both
> Can any one tell me how to test with Prime 95.
> Maybe you can *KingT*.
> You help was aprecieted with my earlier posts.
> 
> Thanks and happy OC.


*Testing methodology:
*
*1.* *First test your OC with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

*2.* If you pass P95 Large FFT for 6h then reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8.5x..

*3.* Boot to OS and If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with Intel Burn Ttest for 20runs w/ max RAM..
If you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

*For more than 460MHz* to be P95 LARGE FFT stable *you need to tune CPU GTL voltages* for each pair of cores for example if *1st core* errors in P95 you tune (try both to lower or upp GTL) *GTL voltage 0/2* (that's GTL for 1st and 3rd core)..

If *2nd core* errors then tune *CPU GTL 1/3* (for 2nd and 4th core-worker in P95)..

Only by tunning CPU GTL you will be stable in P95 LARGE FFT for 6h or more when pushing your Q9550 over 450MHz FSB..

Tunning CPU GTL is a matter of trial and error..

Actual GTL voltage is calculated by vFSB x0.xx (GTL multiplier) so for example you use 1.30V FSB x0.63 = 0.819V..

Usually Qads like actual GTL voltages in between 0.790 and 0.840V when OC'd over 450MHz FSB..

Good Luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Ouwe Reus
*

Tweaking those GTL's is important to find the right combination of muti's between Core 0/2 and Core 1/3. However, my findings in my P5Q-E I found some sweetspot multi's for my Q9650, after this it was all about increasing vFSB (VTT) when upping FSB.

Those 0.790 and 0.840V doesn't really matter when you begin increasing FSB past 450FSB in these boards. In my P5Q-E, when I'm at 467FSB I need 1.34vFSB (VTT) to be Rock stable in all Prime95 Presets. Using x0.64GTL for Core 0/2 and x0.67GTL for GTL 1/3. I also had to use x0.655GTL for Northbridge in my board. Going 480FSB + and I need x0.665GTL for NB and just add more vFSB.

My impression is that the most important in these boards are to find the correlation between the GTL's. After that it's all about upping vFSB and find the right GTL for Northbridge. As I've said, those 0.790 and 0.840V does not mean anything. They may do in other boards though. Finetuning the GTL's to try and stick in the 0.790 and 0.840V range does little. It seems more like Core 0/2 and 1/3 likes certain multi's, after that, it is all about increasing VTT.


----------



## turrican9

*Motherboard Voltage Control
CPU
Load Line Calibration (LLC) .........: Enabled
CPU Vcore............................: 1.4625 Bios & 1.440 - CPUZ ( Actual )
CPU Termination.....1.200V*..........: 1.460
CPU PLL.............1.500V*..........: 1.570
CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.909*

For 500FSB in the UD3P. Link

1.46 VTT x0.909GTL = 1.327 Volts

When compared to me right now in the P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected] into Prime95 Large FFT's 320KB - 320KB

1.6 VTT x0.65 = 1.04 Volts


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889518*
> 
> *1.46 VTT x0.909GTL = 1.327 Volts*


No man you got it all wrong..

That 0.909V is actual GTL voltage not GTL multiplier..

So on P5Q-E you would get 0.909V for that vFSB=1.46V with 0.62x GTL multi ( vFSB =1.46V x 0.62 = 0.909V)

CHEERS..


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889518*
> CPU Referen.........0.755V*..........: 0.909
> 
> 1.46 VTT x0.909GTL = 1.327 Volts


That's not how Gigabyte reference voltages work, 0.755 V means actual voltage when VTT is at 1.20 V, 0.755V / 1.2 V = 0.629 which is the multiplier you see in Asus bios.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12889572*
> No man you got it all wrong..
> 
> That 0.909V is actual GTL voltage not GTL multiplier..
> 
> So on P5Q-E you would get 0.909V for that vFSB=1.46V with 0.62x GTL multi ( vFSB =1.46V x 0.62 = 0.909V)
> 
> CHEERS..


Ahh... On the UD3P they actually just type in the GTL Voltage... Nice


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889640*
> Ahh... On the UD3P they actually just type in the GTL Voltage... Nice


Yeah much better than these GTL multipliers on Asus mobos and much more precise..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

2 hours and 20 minutes + into large fft's 320KB - 320KB at 488FSB and counting..







VTT = 1.6 volts.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889640*
> Ahh... On the UD3P they actually just type in the GTL Voltage... Nice


We set reference voltages when VTT is set to 1.2 V, when we change VTT actual GTL voltages scale up or down with it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67;12889698*
> We set reference voltages when VTT is set to 1.2 V, when we change VTT actual GTL voltages scale up or down with it.


Give me a good example.

Also, how high GTL Voltage have you used for very High FSB/Quad clocking?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889676*
> *KingT*
> 
> 2 hours and 20 minutes + into large fft's 320KB - 320KB at 488FSB and counting..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTT = 1.6 volts.


Poor Q9400..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12889753*
> Poor Q9400..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


We'll see. All this talk about 1.4v + VTT are killing 45nm CPU's arose from Anandtech. As I've said, no one has any proof what really killed their CPU's.

If you look around there are plenty of people pushing 1.45 - 1.5v VTT for 45nm Quads, and has been doing it for long.

And that guy on xtremesystems who pushed 1.6 VTT on several E8xxx CPU. Took no harm.

I don't believe all this bull****, and I'm willing to test it.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12889716*
> Give me a good example.
> 
> Also, how high GTL Voltage have you used for very High FSB/Quad clocking?


For 4.25 GHz I set Cpu ref to 0.76 V and MCH ref to 0.8 V when VTT is set to 1.2 V. Then I raise VTT to 1.30 V and reference voltages automatically go up with it.

For my highest Hwbot Cpu-z score with Q9550 (8.5 * 545) I used 1.44 V as VTT.


----------



## SyveRson

Here's 536 FSB P95 Blend stable on a P5Q Deluxe w/ an E8400 (1.275VID).

LLC Enabled
4.288GHz (536x8)
vCore: 1.2875 (1.32 CPU-Z)
vNB: 1.34
vFSB: 1.34
PCIE: 1.5
SB: 1.1
CPU & NB Refs on AUTO
CPU Skew: Normal
NB Skew: 100ps








[/URL]

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735195

It's almost too easy with a C2D.


----------



## turrican9

I will stop the test when at 3 hours and post a screenshot. And I will try to play a little with even higher FSB speeds.

No matter what I will start a regular Large FFT's test later tonight and let it run overnight. But 3 hours when at 320KB - 320KB Large FFT's is a good indication that it will run the regular Large FFT's preset at 6 - 12 hours. According to *KingT*


----------



## turrican9

First Core failed just before 3 hours at Large FFT's 320 - 320KB. Therefore, it might be 6 hours + stable with the regular P95 Large FFT's preset, I would assume...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


First Core failed just before 3 hours at Large FFT's 320 - 320KB. Therefore, it might be 6 hours + stable with the regular P95 Large FFT's preset, I would assume...


I think that God is giving you a sign to stop punishing that little guy..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*I've beaten the king, KingT! *

*529FSB with my Q9400!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735250


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*I've beaten the king, KingT! *

*529FSB with my Q9400!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735250


Beautifull







..

I have seen a guy here on OCN who pushed a Q9300 on that FSB with a P5Q Pro..

What were vFSB,vNB,vPLL and GTL??

Also what PL you have used??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*,

You have?

*What about 538FSB on a Quad!!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12890251*
> Beautifull:applaud:..
> 
> I have seen a guy here on OCN who pushed a Q9300 on that FSB with a P5Q Pro..
> 
> What were vFSB,vNB,vPLL and GTL??
> 
> Also what PL you have used??
> 
> CHEERS..


vFSB was 1.64v, vNB 1.54v, vPLL was 1.7 and GTL x0.65 for 538FSB. A little lesser when at 529FSB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*,

You have?

*What about 538FSB on a Quad!!!*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275


Yeah that A3 NB is kicking butt there..









What were the vFSB,vNB,GTL and vPLL..?

Also what STRAP and PL?

Any skews on CPU or NB??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah that A3 NB is kicking butt there..









What were the vFSB,vNB,GTL and vPLL..?

Also what STRAP and PL?

Any skews on CPU or NB??

CHEERS..


vFSB was 1.64v, vNB 1.54v, vPLL was 1.7 and GTL x0.65 for 538FSB. A little lesser when at 529FSB. PL at 14 (I just sat it there) strap at Auto. CPU and NB Skews at Normal.

Updated my signature


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12890351*
> vFSB was 1.64v, vNB 1.54v, vPLL was 1.7 and GTL x0.65 for 538FSB. A little lesser when at 529FSB. PL at 14 (I just sat it there) strap at Auto. CPU and NB Skews at Normal.
> 
> Updated my signature


I have just tried those settings and no luck,my P5Q Pro craps out every time at 525MHz FSB, a 0.8MHz over that mark and system freezes..

Identical as when I tried before with my settings,so that high vFSB and vPLL did nothing for me..

Also I ran with 1.60V vNB..

A3 > A2 plain and simple..

Now you're The King!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have just tried those settings and no luck,my P5Q Pro craps out every time at 525MHz FSB, a 0.8MHz over that mark and system freezes..

Identical as when I tried before with my settings,so that high vFSB and vPLL did nothing for me..

Also I ran with 1.60V vNB..

A3 > A2 plain and simple..

Now you're The King!!!









CHEERS..


I can't remember how high vFSB I tried when using my Q9650 in the P5Q Pro Turbo, but I never got CPU-Z Validation over 500FSB with that CPU in the Pro Turbo. As I've said before, max FSB will differ from CPU to CPU. Not only the motherboard will limit this. As each CPU will have different requirements on the VTT and ref signal quality. I've always known that my Q9400 just begged for more. Testing it right now at 500FSB x8, running Blend. It seems it need lesser V-core VS my Q9650 at 4GHz. Load V-core is 1.288v (1.3v + LLC in bios) right now, when Blending. This is at 4GHz. And I'm sure it can go even lower.

Yeah! The new King!







Lol!

Edit: Had to up V-core a little bit, due to BSOD when running Blend. And here I sit, running Blend at 500FSB x8 with a Quad, in a Asus P5Q Pro Turbo. Totally sick. I never imagined this would be possible. Of course I'm at 1.6v VTT, but still. By the way, 488FSB will probably be good for 6 - 12 hours with the standard Large FFT's preset, as I've already shown - It ran almost for 3 hours before Core 1 crapped out at 320KB - 320KB Large FFT's. 500FSB will probably not be as easy, however, Blend is ticking along. And really, Blend is a very good way of testing system stability. If Blend stable, you will most likely be stable for everything else.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12890669*
> Had to up V-core a little bit, due to BSOD when running Blend. And here I sit, running Blend at 500FSB x8 with a Quad, in a Asus P5Q Pro Turbo. Totally sick. I never imagined this would be possible. Of course I'm at 1.6v VTT, but still. By the way, 488FSB will probably be good for 6 - 12 hours with the standard Large FFT's preset, as I've already shown - It ran almost for 3 hours before Core 1 crapped out at 320KB - 320KB Large FFT's. 500FSB will probably not be as easy, however, Blend is ticking along. And really, Blend is a very good way of testing system stability. If Blend stable, you will most likely be stable for everything else.


Good luck there..









P.S.: Don't forget to submit your Q9400 OC result in 4GHz Club here on OCN..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Good luck there..









P.S.: Don't forget to submit your Q9400 OC result in 4GHz Club here on OCN..









CHEERS..


Thanks







I've submitted my results in the 4GHz blub now







I could probably have achieved an even higher FSB if using your method







I'm quite happy with 538FSB for now









I tried Blending at 513 and 510FSB. No go. Tried all kinds of settings. Back to 500FSB and blending


----------



## turrican9




----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

If you conquer your fear of 1.5v + VTT you will probably achieve 490 - 500FSB x8.5 Blend stable at least, with that Q9550. It has shown it is capable of high FSB speeds. It copes better with it VS my Q9650 at least.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

If you conquer your fear of 1.5v + VTT you will probably achieve 490 - 500FSB x8.5 Blend stable at least, with that Q9550. It has shown it is capable of high FSB speeds. It copes better with it VS my Q9650 at least.


Thanx,but no thanx..









I'm fine as I am right now..









Good luck to you though..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Thanx,but no thanx..









I'm fine as I am right now..









Good luck to you though..









CHEERS..


While this setup is Blending I'm gonna try out SetFSB in my P5Q-E/Q9650 combo and see what I can achieve there...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


While this setup is Blending I'm gonna try out SetFSB in my P5Q-E/Q9650 combo and see what I can achieve there...


Yeah that would be just great..









Beat me twice in the same day..









Nahhh just kidding, go for it man







and see if that A2 rev. P5Q-E can challenge your TURBO..

P.S.: Remember to use that F7 button with CPU-Z for saving validation file for the best results!!

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah that would be just great..









Beat me twice in the same day..









Nahhh just kidding, go for it man







and see if that A2 rev. P5Q-E can challenge your TURBO..

P.S.: Remember to use that F7 button with CPU-Z for saving validation file for the best results!!

CHEERS..


Have no fear. It's the Q9650 hindering me from 500FSB +. I'm not getting anywhere with this CPU. It was just luck that time I managed to get a CPU-Z validation at 500FSB. It's just the same in the P5Q-E. I'm giving up 500FSB + on that CPU. Otherwise an excellent CPU for 4.2GHz on air and good for up to 485FSB + in my P5Q-E.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have no fear. It's the Q9650 hindering me from 500FSB +. I'm not getting anywhere with this CPU. It was just luck that time I managed to get a CPU-Z validation at 500FSB. It's just the same in the P5Q-E. I'm giving up 500FSB + on that CPU. Otherwise an excellent CPU for 4.2GHz on air and good for up to 485FSB + in my P5Q-E.


Yaaaayy.. ommm I mean that really sucks man..









That's funny CPU you got there,must be the crappiest overclocking Q9650 that I have ever came across..

Have you done it with SetFSB,booting with 480MHz and slowly by 2MHz start upping FSB?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yaaaayy.. ommm I mean that really sucks man..









That's funny CPU you got there,must be the crappiest overclocking Q9650 that I have ever came across..

Have you done it with SetFSB,booting with 480MHz and slowly by 2MHz start upping FSB?

CHEERS..


The CPU overclocks great man. Just not with FSB at 485 or 490+. 485FSB I can achieve stably. The x9 multi really saves it. So I get enough speed.

I tried going in two steps from 467 up to 500FSB. On 500FSB it just froze. It was just the same with this CPU in the P5Q Pro Turbo. So I'm not surprised at all. Every CPU is different when it comes to these FSB walls.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I tried going in two steps from 467 up to 500FSB. On 500FSB it just froze. It was just the same with this CPU in the P5Q Pro Turbo. So I'm not surprised at all. Every CPU is different when it comes to these FSB walls.


*That was a huge step..








*
I used to try 10MHz step and it would make my comp freeze..

Like I have said *2MHz step* and* boot from 480MHz FSB*..

Use F7 for quick saving .cvt file for validation..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*That was a huge step..








*
I used to try 10MHz step and it would make my comp freeze..

Like I have said *2MHz step* and* boot from 480MHz FSB*..

Use F7 for quick saving .cvt file for validation..

CHEERS..


*** man... are you serious? And you said set FSB was a good prog? It sounds like crap. 2MHz steps.. lol!







Using TurboV one can just do whatever one want...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*** man... are you serious? And you said set FSB was a good prog? It sounds like crap. 2MHz steps.. lol!







Using TurboV one can just do whatever one want...


SetFSB is a 3rd party app without any hardware support (dedicated onboard chips) so you really dont have a choice..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


SetFSB is a 3rd party app without any hardware support (dedicated onboard chips) so you really dont have a choice..

CHEERS..


Aahhh... well... Last time I really used that prog must have been 10 years ago, or more!

Well... I will try again.. with those 2MHz steps.. lol!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Lol! It ain't gonna happen. I tried two times going in 2MHz steps from 480FSB, using insane Voltages. And I tried a third time, when I also upped the GTL multi's, and worked up from 490FSB. And all 3 times it froze on 500FSB.

This CPU simply has a wall. As I've said, was just the same in the P5Q Pro Turbo. While my Q9400 could go all the way up to almost 540FSB in the Pro Turbo. It don't matter anyway, other than these CPU-Z validations. As the CPU has a x9 multi.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

Lol! It ain't gonna happen. I tried two times going in 2MHz steps from 480FSB, using insane Voltages. And I tried a third time, when I also upped the GTL multi's, and worked up from 490FSB. And all 3 times it froze on 500FSB.

This CPU simply has a wall. As I've said, was just the same in the P5Q Pro Turbo. While my Q9400 could go all the way up to almost 540FSB in the Pro Turbo. It don't matter anyway, other than these CPU-Z validations. As the CPU has a x9 multi.


Well you win some and you lose some..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well you win some and you lose some..

CHEERS..


I wouldn't excactly call 467FSB x9 = 4.2GHz on air and 6GB mem at 4:5 multi = 1170MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v totally Prime stable in all presets, and even custom torturing preset is loosing...


----------



## Erper

i got 2 BSods in 3 days... 
anyone???


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


i got 2 BSods in 3 days... 
anyone???


What are your settings,OC,hardware and BSOD code for example: 0x000000124 etc..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i didnt saw what the code is, cause pc is working 24/7 and its restarting on its own...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12900602*
> i didnt saw what the code is, cause pc is working 24/7 and its restarting on its own...


Koji je overclock i postavke u BIOS-u??

Koji je hardware?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

For memory related stuff, when it comes to the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, you could make a note on the first page that for people wanting more than 4GB RAM, who also wanna keep their overclock, using 2x2GB + 2x1GB is often a nice 'in-between' solution. Since this motherboard has serious issues overclocking, using 8GB RAM.

Also worth noting is my findings in regards to these cold-boot problems when 4 RAM slots is filled. Stability can seem just fine, however, after a shutdown (PC cooled down) and bootup, people should start that same stability test again, at once.

This also happened when using 2x2GB + 2x1GB RAM, but only at 4:5 higher memspeeds (1080MHz 4:5 FSB:Mem) and not at 1:1. It all seemed fine when at 1080MHz 5-5-5-15 4:5 FSB:Mem. All stability testing was fine. After a bootup (Cooled down rig) I started stability testing at once, and it crashed. I replicated this several times. Did not happen when at 1:1.

So my findings - Using 2x2GB all is fine, even at some higher mem speeds, using 2x2GB + 2x1GB all is fine at 1:1 FSB:Mem, using 8GB It is very limited even at 1:1.

Another thing you could add is that if people wanna use Cas latency of 6 at 1:1 FSB:Mem they need to use a higher Performance Level than 10 (11 is fine) or else computer won't start. This does not happen at other memory multipliers.

*System Stability tester* is a program that is based on SuperPi I believe. Only you can select multiple CPU Cores in stability tester. From my experience I've found that it can crap out after a few seconds, when using all 4 Cores if to high FSB (Too little VTT) for Quad. With that same settings Prime95 Large FFT's can go for over 1 hour. And when I upped VTT, Stability tester was going much more nicely. So it works for this purpose.

So I've found that using Stability tester is a great way of testing FSB Stability when overclocking Quads. It will not replace Prime 95 in my systems, but I will use it to find where I stand, in a much faster way.


----------



## Erper

ok, i tried System Stability tester and after 2h no fails...
will try again after cold boot...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12915537*
> ok, i tried System Stability tester and after 2h no fails...
> will try again after cold boot...


Man, System Stability tester was ment for testing Quads at High FSB speeds. To get a fast indication of stability before running Large FFT's

For testing mem from Coldboot, if all 4 RAM slots are filled, try IBT, Prime95 Blend and Large FFT's.


----------



## turrican9

I'm going for a new try with the P5Q-E bios chip in my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 combo.

Reason is that I've learned that for Quads, 67% - 70% GTL refs is often important for stability at high FSB. Regardless of VTT. I don't think I tried over x0.67 GTL the last time.


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

Try to bump Vcore ust for two notches ( +0.0125V) to see if maybe due Load Line Calibration not kicking in in light load apps your CPU crashes..(happened to me before even though i was stable in P95 and IBT)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

P5Q-E bios did nothing. Even with those higher GTL multi's. Just yet another confirmation that they do not work in the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo.

Over to another matter. As I've said before, recently discovered that Performance Level has to be at a minumum of 11 in order to boot at a Cas Latency of 6 when 1:1 FSB:Mem. So I tried this when using 8GB RAM at 900MHz. Did nothing. Still those freezups when mem was under load.

However, today I came to think of those two read to read timings under *2nd information RAM timings, which I have talked so much about in the past. I upped them one notch and are running 6-6-6-18-1.94v on 8GB RAM. And now Blend is going and not freezing at once!* *This may be my big breakthrough with the 8GB Nightmare in the P5Q Pro Turbo!!*

As I've said, combination of 6-6-6-18 (Which I really never tried in the days I struggled so much when overclocking with 4x2GB RAM. Because I didn't know PL had to be at 11 or more. System would not boot if PL was at 10, when at 1:1) and in combination with those two read to read timings, upped one notch each may be the golden combination for 8GB RAM/overclocked in the Pro Turbo !


----------



## turrican9

Right now I'm baking a Crucial PC6400 2GB stick which failed a couple of years ago. Gave lot's of errors in memtest. Already tried to freeze it. Did not work. Excited to see if this baking will work. 200C in the oven for 10 minutes..

Blend is still going, using 4x2GB


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

I admire your persistence..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12916361*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> I admire your persistence..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I never give up man







And usually that pays off for me


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12916409*
> I never give up man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And usually that pays off for me


I have noticed that..

Check my secondary rig *here* and notice it's name..









BTW I have installed it just for fun..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12916542*
> I have noticed that..
> 
> Check my secondary rig *here* and notice it's name..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I have installed it just for fun..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Cool that you're up and running with your secondary. A enthusiast like you must have 2 rigs







Only 2x1GB RAM for 64bit Win7 though?







Anyway, Win7 uses much lesser RAM than Vista did.

Win7 32Bit use no more RAM than WinXP X86


----------



## turrican9

The oven baking did not help that 2GB chip







I smelled solder when baking it. That is a good sign. So I guess it was not a loose solder/contact that was the problem. Probably one of the sticks chips are ****ed. Worth a shot though.

Anyway, still testing 4x2GB RAM. At 5-5-5-15 system is responding they way it always did. At one point I booted up Windows at RAM 890MHz 5-5-5-15 and Blend ran. Doing 890 because under 450FSB always gave these symptoms much faster. Between 435 to 449. Anyway, Blend ran fine. until I powered down the system, turned off PSU and booted up again. Blend gave error at once.

So testing at 6-5-5-15 and those two read to read timings one notch up. Will do a coldboot at these settings. I really think the key is to use CAS 6 and those two read to read timings one notch up.


----------



## turrican9

Just came from a coldboot - 4x2GB 890MHz 6-5-5-15-1.94v Read to Read timings at 5 and 7 instead of 4 and 6.
*
It worked! Finally! I sat for months trying to get 8GB to work properly! Finally I nailed it! All because I never got to try CAS 6 because I didn't now that PL had to be at 11 in order to boot system when at 1:1! And this in combination with those two read to read timings was the key in the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo when overclocking with 8GB RAM! Yeeeaaahh!!*

Edit: ****! After a longer cooldown it re-appears again! Trying higher RAM volts. Still, it was better than before

At least it boots Windows every time now, when at 900MHz and CAS 6. Trying to let it stand there to heat up before I start Blend


----------



## Erper

i agree with king... persistence.. hehehe....


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Edit: ****! After a longer cooldown it re-appears again! Trying higher RAM volts. Still, it was better than before

At least it boots Windows every time now, when at 900MHz and CAS 6. Trying to let it stand there to heat up before I start Blend


It seems like there's no valuable solution for your RAM issues..









So do just like I have after spending weeks on trying ti hit 1066MHz on my RAM..

Since I have quit I have never look back and I'm happy..









Now I'm writing on my main rig and boy what a change..

Everything felt like in slow motion on my old one (mostly due slower HDD)..

I have ran Crysis 1280 x 1024 on GF 8500GT @ 700/1600/445 with a mix of Medium/Low settings ,no AA and I was getting 20's FPS on it..

Still I could play it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It seems like there's no valuable solution for your RAM issues..









So do just like I have after spending weeks on trying ti hit 1066MHz on my RAM..

Since I have quit I have never look back and I'm happy..









Now I'm writing on my main rig and boy what a change..

Everything felt like in slow motion on my old one (mostly due slower HDD)..

I have ran Crysis 1280 x 1024 on GF 8500GT @ 700/1600/445 with a mix of Medium/Low settings ,no AA and I was getting 20's FPS on it..

Still I could play it..









CHEERS..


Yeah, I've been beaten yet again by the P5Q Pro Turbo's 8GB's barrier.... However, I feel this battle is not over yet.

When I played with the P5Q-E bios chip in my P5Q Pro Turbo I used a WD Raptor 74GB (Was a speedking many years ago) for my OS. My, God was it slow compared to my SSD!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, I've been beaten yet again by the P5Q Pro Turbo's 8GB's barrier.... However, I feel this battle is not over yet.


As soon as you quit that 8GB RAM nonsense you will be much more happier..









Enjoy Your rig,don't let it own you..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


As soon as you quit that 8GB RAM nonsense you will be much more happier..









Enjoy Your rig,don't let it own you..









CHEERS..


My next plan is to try my Q9400 in my P5Q-E. I'm pretty sure I will do an insane FSB


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


My next plan is to try my Q9400 in my P5Q-E. I'm pretty sure I will do an insane FSB


I'm looking foward to it..









But that A3 is pretty strong..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My God... Look at that QX9770... Now imagine a Q9xxx/12MB L2 at 4GHz + in that same benchmark... I know they use a GTX 280, but at that resolution with no AA/AF and with that game, GTX 280 is no bottleneck. This is CPU for CPU game comparison. This really shows the power of Q9xxx/775!

Looking at the Q8200 which is almost 1000MHz slower and taking L2 Cache (Comparing the Q8400 and Q9450 you see the L2 Difference in FPS) and FSB speeds into the equation I can estimate 165 - 170FPS + with that QX9770 at 4.2GHz. Maybe more...

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/CPU/48


----------



## Erper

no matter how much i love my q9550 i would still like to have a touch on new i5/i7


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12929723*
> no matter how much i love my q9550 i would still like to have a touch on new i5/i7


You should be ashamed for thinking like that!









Take *KingT* as an example. He actually bought a i7 system, but sold it soon after, because he knew his Q9550/775 system was plenty fast for him. He did not see any difference going i7.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12929723*
> no matter how much i love my q9550 i would still like to have a touch on new i5/i7


Yeah me too and to leave my Q9550 as a 2ndary rig..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12929901*
> Yeah me too and to leave my Q9550 as a 2ndary rig..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Shame on you


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12929946*
> Shame on you


L..


----------



## turrican9

As long as my [email protected] can feed my graphics card I'm happy. SSD's are really doing most for the experienced performance anyway, when using the computer.

I'm not going over to anything else this year. Maybe next year. But as I've said, SSD's are really making a big, big difference. When that time comes, my [email protected] are taking over as my secondary system.


----------



## KingT

The only thing that I'm planning on upgrading this year is a bigger monitor (maybe a 40" Full HD Plasma TV)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


The only thing that I'm planning on upgrading this year is a bigger monitor (maybe a 40" Full HD Plasma TV)..

CHEERS..


Yeah... you're actually bottlenecking your great GTX 480 with that little screen of yours


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12930474*
> Yeah... you're actually bottlenecking your great GTX 480 with that little screen of yours


Not as much as it's bottlenecking my eyes..
















CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12929946*
> Shame on you


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*





































:gunner :
























You cannot shoot at Turrican, man... He will get you. He serves justice, strength and glory.


----------



## KingT

Damn this P5KPL-VM G31 mobo in my secondary rig!!!

I have the most unusual issue,when I OC my E6750 to 3.28GHz it's ROCK SOLID in P95/IBT but the LAN doesn't work..

If I upp FSB only by couple of MHz LAN stops to work and Windows reports "unidentified connection"..

So I have put it to the rest again until I get a dedicated monitor for it..









If I was not this lazy







I would put this E6750 in my P5Q Pro like in good old days and brake a few OC records..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Damn this P5KPL-VM G31 mobo in my secondary rig!!!

I have the most unusual issue,when I OC my E6750 to 3.28GHz it's ROCK SOLID in P95/IBT but the LAN doesn't work..

If I upp FSB only by couple of MHz LAN stops to work and Windows reports "unidentified connection"..

So I have put it to the rest again until I get a dedicated monitor for it..









If I was not this lazy







I would put this E6750 in my P5Q Pro like in good old days and brake a few OC records..

CHEERS..


*** man... Typical cheap-**** motherboards... how annoying must that be... Please do not send it to me


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Damn this P5KPL-VM G31 mobo in my secondary rig!!!

I have the most unusual issue,when I OC my E6750 to 3.28GHz it's ROCK SOLID in P95/IBT but the LAN doesn't work..

If I upp FSB only by couple of MHz LAN stops to work and Windows reports "unidentified connection"..

So I have put it to the rest again until I get a dedicated monitor for it..









If I was not this lazy







I would put this E6750 in my P5Q Pro like in good old days and brake a few OC records..

CHEERS..


honestly im thinking to use ep35c-ds3r and e6550 as my main rig and sell this q9550 and p5q pro.. ehehheeh

dualac still doing his job very very fast.. hehe


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


honestly im thinking to use ep35c-ds3r and e6550 as my main rig and sell this q9550 and p5q pro.. ehehheeh

dualac still doing his job very very fast.. hehe


Are you drunk man? Anyway, those Gigabyte boards rock!


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Are you drunk man?


maybe, i just took a sip of water









Quote:



Anyway, those Gigabyte boards rock!


i bet in some tests that ds3r would kill pro...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12933248*
> *** man... Typical cheap-**** motherboards... how annoying must that be... Please do not send it to me


Hehe but still hits higher FSB than your G4x mobo..









But if I buy a cheap LAN PCIe card then it's all good with 3.3GHz OC..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12933987*
> Hehe but still hits higher FSB than your G4x mobo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I buy a cheap LAN PCIe card then it's all good with 3.3GHz OC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


My G4 mobo? What the **** are you talking about?









I've beaten you man









Ahh... You're talking about that G43 board... So now you're trying to digg up stuff here... Well, well...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12934173*
> My G4 mobo? What the **** are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've beaten you man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh... You're talking about that G43 board... So now you're trying to digg up stuff here... Well, well...


You know that you that you can't match my skillz..









That's why you'll never be The King,only maybe a Queen..









Now what about that P5Q-E,when that max FSB OC is gonna happen..

I wan't to see if that A2 could hit some serious FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12934562*
> You know that you that you can't match my skillz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you'll never be The King,only maybe a Queen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now what about that P5Q-E,when that max FSB OC is gonna happen..
> 
> I wan't to see if that A2 could hit some serious FSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


You little boy... I've been overclocking long before God came to think about that little boy from Sarajevo









And I've beaten you. Cope with it man


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

By the way, I wanna see what your Q9550 can hit with insane VTT voltage in your P5Q Pro, you wuss!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12934649*
> You little boy... I've been overclocking long before God came to think about that little boy from Sarajevo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've beaten you. Cope with it man


Hehe I have taught you everything you needed to know about Asus P5Q mobos and high FSB OCing and now you're acting up on me here..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12935047*
> *KingT*
> 
> By the way, I wanna see what your Q9550 can hit with insane VTT voltage in your P5Q Pro, you wuss!


My can hit 506MHz FSB (4.3GHz) with vFSB= 1.38V rock solid in games,3DMark etc so now what..









O yeah I have just tried my Apacer 800MHz 1GB stick just to see if I hit higher FSB but no avail..









Still crapes out at 526MHz FSB,525MHz runs just fine..

Here is pic of my Apacer and HyperX RAM..


----------



## KingT

I have managed to hit *530MHz FSB* (*4.5GHz*)







and that's it,can't go higher than that..









*4.5GHz (530MHz FSB) Validation Link* ..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12943098*
> I have managed to hit *530MHz FSB* (*4.5GHz*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's it,can't go higher than that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.5GHz (530MHz FSB) Validation Link* ..
> 
> CHEERS..


Congrats


----------



## donrapello

You guys still going with your competition here








It's nice to see that you still keep going









Turrican9, was your P5Q-E better than your Pro Turbo? Or did i read that you said that it's your Q9650 not keeping up with it?
Anyway, i got my new rig running for 2 days now.. some stress testing atm @ 4.8







.. and i'll try to make this weekend those benches i promised to that other topic we have created couple weeks ago! dual vs quad stuff.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;12946308*
> You guys still going with your competition here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see that you still keep going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turrican9, was your P5Q-E better than your Pro Turbo? Or did i read that you said that it's your Q9650 not keeping up with it?
> Anyway, i got my new rig running for 2 days now.. some stress testing atm @ 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. and i'll try to make this weekend those benches i promised to that other topic we have created couple weeks ago! dual vs quad stuff.


P5Q-E is better then P5Q Pro Turbo.

Looking forward to those benchmarks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12946814*
> P5Q-E is better then P5Q Pro Turbo.


Back it up with some FSB man..

A3 TURBO is looking pretty strong there..









Now really slide that Q9400 into P5Q-E and show what's it made of..









I feel really good about hitting 4.5GHz on Q9550 with a mediocore motherboard..









A score that's worth 15 Pts on HWBot and good for 43rd place in the world in Q9550 (on air) category and for 93rd place regardless of type of cooling..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12946911*
> Back it up with some FSB man..
> 
> A3 TURBO is looking pretty strong there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now really slide that Q9400 into P5Q-E and show what's it made of..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel really good about hitting 4.5GHz on Q9550 with a mediocore motherboard..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A score that's worth 15 Pts on HWBot and good for 43rd place in the world in Q9550 (on air) category and for 93rd place regardless of type of cooling..
> 
> CHEERS..


It may actually be that my A3 P5Q Pro Turbo may reach a higher FSB VS my P5Q-E A2, with that Q9400. That remains to be seen. However, what I meant by the P5Q-E was a better board, is higher stable FSB speeds with Quad and much better RAM overclocking VS the Turbo.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12943098*
> I have managed to hit *530MHz FSB* (*4.5GHz*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's it,can't go higher than that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.5GHz (530MHz FSB) Validation Link* ..
> 
> CHEERS..


Is that just a boot and verify speed or is that stable? Nice either way.

I would love to try something like 520x7 compared to my current 463x8, but I was having issues over 450fsb while it 1:1. Im sure it was my error though. 1066Mhz RAM, so that wasn't the issue.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12947001*
> Is that just a boot and verify speed or is that stable? Nice either way.
> 
> I would love to try something like 520x7 compared to my current 463x8, but I was having issues over 450fsb while it 1:1. Im sure it was my error though. 1066Mhz RAM, so that wasn't the issue.


Do you have A2 or A3 Northbridge revision on that Deluxe? Fire up CPU-Z and look under 'Mainboard'


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12947001*
> Is that just a boot and verify speed or is that stable? Nice either way.
> 
> I would love to try something like 520x7 compared to my current 463x8, but I was having issues over 450fsb while it 1:1. Im sure it was my error though. 1066Mhz RAM, so that wasn't the issue.


It was just for Validation..

The highest bench stable FSB was 517MHz FSB = 4.4GHz (for Super Pi) and highest FSB = 506MHz = 4.3GHz was 3D stable (in games/3DMark 11 etc)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12947105*
> It was just for Validation..
> 
> The highest bench stable FSB was 517MHz FSB = 4.4GHz (for Super Pi) and highest FSB = 506MHz = 4.3GHz was 3D stable (in games/3DMark 11 etc)..
> 
> CHEERS..


Try out System Stability tester using 4 Cores and 4M and see what max FSB you can get with that


----------



## Blacklac

Ohh, gotcha. I guess I couldn't get a x7 unless I wanted to give up overall CPU speed. Ill have to check my version when I get home.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I want you to use your computer for the next few weeks, at 506 x8.5. Just to see it's stable for everything you use it for. To prove that all this stability testing we do is just bull****


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12947226*
> Try out System Stability tester using 4 Cores and 4M and see what max FSB you can get with that


I'm done with FSB testing with this setup..

I have found absolute max FSB,bench stable FSB and 24/7 stable FSB so there's nothing to look for anymore..

Maybe some day I slide my E6750 in to see what max FSB I could hit there and I'm done..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12947319*
> *KingT*
> 
> I want you to use your computer for the next few weeks, at 506 x8.5. Just to see it's stable for everything you use it for. To prove that all this stability testing we do is just bull****


Cooling would be a issue for NB and CPU,so I don't think that I will do that..

This is a old mobo with lot of torture on it's back so I don't want to stress it even more for weeks..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Bump for P5Q TEAM!!!!!!!!!
















CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

I finally remembered to check. I have an A3 board. Whats the difference?


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey guys, I'm back.

I finally got my system put moved over to the Antec DF-85 & the P5Q-E.

maxextz,

I don't remember whether you said to use the same settings I was using already on my Pro Turbo or if I needed to change them up a little for this board. I'm thinking there was one or two numbers to change but I can't find that post & I forgot to print it.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12967770*
> I finally remembered to check. I have an A3 board. Whats the difference?


That's just the revision number according to when it was made. The board doesn't change each time if that is what you are referring to. Changes like that are made with a BIOS upgrade of course


----------



## Blacklac

Yeah, I see what you are saying. Any idea what the changes were to need a new revision?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;12967770*
> I finally remembered to check. I have an A3 board. Whats the difference?


It means that your motherboard has a newer stepping North Bridge (NB)..

That is good for overclocking as A3 NB hits higher max FSB than A2 NB..

For example my P5Q Pro w/ A2 hits 530MHz FSB with a C2Q and *turrican9*'s P5Q Pro TURBO w/ A3 NB hits 538MHz FSB..

That has nothing to do with BIOS as it's purely hardware thing..

CHEERS..


----------



## Blacklac

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## turrican9

*Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 546MHz FSB. My new personal highest*


----------



## KingT

_*Beautiful*_.........























Submit that OC in every club..(4GHz,1GHz,Highest FSB thread)..
















CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

So what were settings for that FSB?? (vNB,vFSB,GTL,vPLL,Performance Level,CPU & NB Skews,STRAP)

Also what have you used to upp FSB,SetFSB or TurboV app??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

So what were settings for that FSB?? (vNB,vFSB,GTL,vPLL,Performance Level,CPU & NB Skews,STRAP)

Also what have you used to upp FSB,SetFSB or TurboV app??

CHEERS..


PL-11, mem at 6-6-6-15-2.0v 1:1. vNB at 1.56. PLL at 1.7, vSB 1.2v, vPCIE 1.6v, V-Core 1.5125v, VTT 1.8v, Strap at AUTO, CPU and NB Skews at NORMAL.

Used TurboV.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


PL-11, mem at 6-6-6-15-2.0v 1:1. vNB at 1.56. PLL at 1.7, vSB 1.2v, vPCIE 1.6v, V-Core 1.5125v, VTT 1.8v, Strap at AUTO, CPU and NB Skews at NORMAL.

Used TurboV.


WoW that's highest vFSB I have ever seen someone use for OC..














..

I have never used over 1.64V for vFSB on my Q9550 and I usually use AUTO setting for it..

What was GTL ??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


WoW that's highest vFSB I have ever seen someone use for OC..














..

I have never used over 1.64V for vFSB on my Q9550 and I usually use AUTO setting for it..

What was GTL ??

CHEERS..


GTL was at x0.65. 1.8v VTT is insane. I know. But was only for a short period of time. Besides, I have Primed at 1.66v VTT. CPU took no harm.


----------



## turrican9

*Yeeaaaahh!! 560FSB !!! [email protected] Validation!!!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12975318*
> *Yeeaaaahh!! 560FSB !!! [email protected] Validation!!!*


Hahahahahaha GREAT MAN...









That's some serious FSB right there..

You should submit it on HWBot as you would be 2nd ranked in the world in Q9400 class..

Settings please...









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12975470*
> Hahahahahaha GREAT MAN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some serious FSB right there..
> 
> You should submit it on HWBot as you would be 2nd ranked in the world in Q9400 class..
> 
> Settings please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I struggled for this man









V-Core 1.6v (LLC Enabled), vDram - 1.98v, FSB Term Voltage - 1.84v, CPU PLL, 1.72 (Or was it 1.74?), SB PCIE and SB Volts at 1.6v and 1.2v. And vNB at 1.74v (Or was it 1.72v?)

Also NB Skew - Delay 200PS (This seemed to help at this insane FSB.). CPU Skew at Normal. And PCI-E at 103MHz. Relaxed all RAM subtimings to put off as much strain on the NB as I could and used only one 2GB Crucial stick. PL was at 14, I believe...

Man this was totally insane!


----------



## Blacklac

1 stick of RAM and 1.6vcore.







. Nice! Seriously, 800MHz RAM booted at 1100MHz? Wow.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12975534*
> I struggled for this man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Core 1.6v (LLC Enabled), vDram - 1.98v, FSB Term Voltage - 1.84v, CPU PLL, 1.72 (Or was it 1.74?), SB PCIE and SB Volts at 1.6v and 1.2v. And vNB at 1.74v (Or was it 1.72v?)
> 
> Also NB Skew - Delay 200PS (This seemed to help at this insane FSB.). CPU Skew at Normal. And PCI-E at 103MHz. Relaxed all RAM subtimings to put off as much strain on the NB as I could and used only one 2GB Crucial stick. PL was at 14, I believe...
> 
> Man this was totally insane!


Yeah man insane FSB..

I'm so happy for you man,as you have done something big for P5Q team:grouphug:

Now for 1st place in the world with Q9400 you need 571MHz FSB..









I'm expecting you to do it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12975569*
> Yeah man insane FSB..
> 
> I'm so happy for you man,as you have done something big for P5Q team:grouphug:
> 
> Now for 1st place in the world with Q9400 you need 571MHz FSB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting you to do it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks, happy do do something for this P5Q community









571FSB... my God... I'll have to think about putting Ice in some sort of Container, or find some of my old Peltier elements which I used by the end of the 90s to Cool P3 Coppermines.. Put them to use on P5Q Pro Turbo's Northbridge...


----------



## KingT

I have just tried your settings and no go..crapped out @ 513MHz..

After I reverted to 5-5-5-18 and PL 10 it crapped out at 520Mhz..

Then I have set skews to AUTO (which I usually use) and I never made to OS..

So that high vFSB does actually opposite and destabilize my system..

It means that it's my mobo that crapes out and not CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12975797*
> I have just tried your settings and no go..crapped out @ 513MHz..
> 
> After I reverted to 5-5-5-18 and PL 10 it crapped out at 520Mhz..
> 
> Then I have set skews to AUTO (which I usually use) and I never made to OS..
> 
> So that high vFSB does actually opposite and destabilize my system..
> 
> It means that it's my mobo that crapes out and not CPU..
> 
> CHEERS..


Did you use 2 RAM sticks? It helped me a little bit using just one 2GB stick. Next time I will try one of those Single Sided 1GB Crucial sticks, to put even lesser strain on NB. Win7 64Bit with 1GB RAM







that must be crappy


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12975826*
> Did you use 2 RAM sticks? It helped me a little bit using just one 2GB stick. Next time I will try one of those Single Sided 1GB Crucial sticks, to put even lesser strain on NB. Win7 64Bit with 1GB RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that must be crappy


A few nights ago I tried it with 1GB of Apacer 800MHz (a good overclocker) and I hit the same 525MHz FSB wall as I have with 4GB..

Simply this mobo cannot do it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12975855*
> A few nights ago I tried it with 1GB of Apacer 800MHz (a good overclocker) and I hit the same 525MHz FSB wall as I have with 4GB..
> 
> Simply this mobo cannot do it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Are you sure it's not your CPU making that wall? I am not talking about the CPU cannot make the CPU speeds required but it may be stopping your motherboard from achieving a higher FSB. Just like my Q9650 has a 'wall' at 500FSB. I think it must have something to do with the CPU's way of communicating with the FSB, signal strengths etc. could be to blame.

It may be that my Q9400 would go much higher FSB wise in your motherboard, VS your Q9550. Most probably would.

Edit: My Q9650 also does not seem to respond to VTT when I hit that 500FSB wall.

By the way, *donrapello* has posted his Sandybridge results in my thread

Also *ACHILEE5* has posted his [email protected] VS [email protected] in that same thread

Now I'm certain I will not upgrade this year


----------



## KingT

My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..














:sad-smile

When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..

PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..

What could it be my PSU or mobo??

I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..

After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12976242*
> My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile
> 
> When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..
> 
> PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..
> 
> What could it be my PSU or mobo??
> 
> I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..
> 
> After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..
> 
> CHEERS..


I've experienced almost the same with my P5Q Pro Turbo a couple of weeks ago. It didn't respond at all when I pressed the power button. I even tried to shorten the power switch pins manually, using a screwdriver. Nothing.. And the PSU Led was lith on mobo... Tried clearing C-mos.. still nothing.. I was sure I had lost it...

Turned out I had to remove the C-mos battery, then clear C-mos a few minutes. After doing this it fired up again.

Try it!


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

This is a great tragedy, If your mobo died... I always used TurboV when increasing to those insane Northbridge volts.. It lasted maybe 30 secs each time. Just enough time to CPU-Validate before computer froze or BSOD's... You had to boot Windows time after time with those Volts.. Exposing your mobo for those, probably lethal volts..


----------



## KingT

Man I really don't know what to do..

Maybe to start taking it apart to se what's going on there..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12976396*
> Man I really don't know what to do..
> 
> Maybe to start taking it apart to se what's going on there..
> 
> CHEERS..


No smell? I guess you have tried other mem sticks...


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12976242*
> My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile
> 
> When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..
> 
> PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..
> 
> What could it be my PSU or mobo??
> 
> I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..
> 
> After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..
> 
> CHEERS..


you probably killed nb.. my p5k-e wifi did the same as i removed heatsink and a very small piece cracked off from it. It died.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Now would be the time to find a dirt cheap, used UD3P/R, P5Q-E, Deluxe or Premium









Advanced GTL tuning will probably give you a stable 500FSB x8.5 on that CPU.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12976532*
> *KingT*
> 
> Now would be the time to find a dirt cheap, used UD3P/R, P5Q-E, Deluxe or Premium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced GTL tuning will probably give you a stable 500FSB x8.5 on that CPU.


Well I have tried my PSU on my secondary rig and it works..

I have also tried to boot with my 8500GT bit still no go..

So it's either CPU or mobo but 99.9% its my Pro biting the dust here..

I will try tomorrow my Q9550 on this P5KPL-VM to see if it works..

A good P45 mobo is really hard to find now-days..

Sad day for me..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12977015*
> Well I have tried my PSU on my secondary rig and it works..
> 
> I have also tried to boot with my 8500GT bit still no go..
> 
> So it's either CPU or mobo but 99.9% its my Pro biting the dust here..
> 
> I will try tomorrow my Q9550 on this P5KPL-VM to see if it works..
> 
> A good P45 mobo is really hard to find now-days..
> 
> Sad day for me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Maybe I will donate my P5Q Pro Turbo for the P5Q team









You pushed it too far, for too long.. Simple as that.. It has endured torture for a long time. It has been a strong mobo


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977032*
> Maybe I will donate my P5Q Pro Turbo for the P5Q team


Yeah like you would..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977032*
> 
> You pushed it too far, for too long.. Simple as that.. It has endured torture for a long time. It has been a strong mobo


Yeah it died like a true warrior,a nice death..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

You should be able to find a used UD3P/R or P5Q-E/P5Q-E Deluxe. Others finds them.. Finally getting that Q9550 to 4.2GHz +.. where it belongs. And probably put those HyperX sticks to some real use...

Go look here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/963382-q9650-4-05ghz-vs-e8500-4-a.html

Shows the true power of these old Q9xxx at 4GHz +... No need to upgrade platform yet...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977233*
> *KingT*
> 
> You should be able to find a used UD3P/R or P5Q-E/P5Q-E Deluxe. Others finds them.. Finally getting that Q9550 to 4.2GHz +.. where it belongs. And probably put those HyperX sticks to some real use...


I'll try but here would be very hard to find.

Well if I don't manage to do it then there's always SandyBridge..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12977271*
> I'll try but here would be very hard to find.
> 
> Well if I don't manage to do itthen there's always SandyBridge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Can't you buy from outside your country?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12977271*
> I'll try but here would be very hard to find.
> 
> Well if I don't manage to do it then there's always SandyBridge..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Right.. as long you won't get a ****ty cpu like me with huge VID








But it will still oc to around 5Ghz


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977286*
> Can't you buy from outside your country?


I will look into that also..

But I don't want shipping to kill me..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12977307*
> I will look into that also..
> 
> But I don't want shipping to kill me..
> 
> CHEERS..


If we lived in the same country I would have sold you my P5Q Pro Turbo dirt cheap. As I really don't need it. I always have that Gigabyte board. And now I've made it to 560FSB... But still short of that world record though...

Shipping maybe expensive abroad countries.. Have no experience with that, so dunno...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977327*
> If we lived in the same country I would have sold you my P5Q Pro Turbo dirt cheap. As I really don't need it. I always have that Gigabyte board. And now I've made it to 560FSB... But still short of that world record though...
> 
> Shipping maybe expensive abroad countries.. Have no experience with that, so dunno...


How much??

Maybe you could ask a few shipping companies there how much it would cost to Sarajevo..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12977369*
> How much??
> 
> Maybe you could ask a few shipping companies there how much it would cost to Sarajevo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Maybe 40 Euros + shipping.. shipping is probably expensive anyway.. And I'm going on a military excersize on tuesday and I'll be gone rest of the week...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12977402*
> Maybe 40 Euros + shipping.. shipping is probably expensive anyway.. And I'm going on a military excersize on tuesday and I'll be gone rest of the week...


That is a great price

I'm not in a hurry also..

I will look around to see if I find something,and also I want to see if my Q9550 is still alive..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

What a sad feeling without my P5Q Pro..
















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What a sad feeling without my P5Q Pro..
















CHEERS..












By the way, i posted my insane FSB result in the The BCLK Klub (FSB & HTT Welcome)

All Quads using high FSB there are using UD3 mobos.. Appart from you and me *KingT* And I will get the top spot







How cool is that for a P5Q mobo


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey turrican9,

You have the same setup as me also I just noticed & I didn't get an answer to my last post about not remembering if the OC settings were the same for the the P5Q-E as the Pro Turbo or whether or not there was a couple of places the numbers should be changed?

I was thinking there were one or two places that had different settings then the Pro Turbo.

Can someone let me know please? I haven't tried to start with anything yet.

Thanks guys,
Robert


----------



## KingT

Hey guys check this out:

I have just put my Q9550 in P5KPL-VM mobo and it was the same problem..

Fans just barely moved and no POST..

So I thought: OK my Q9550 is gone too..

I was very depressed and I cleared CMOS and pulled out battery..

So I was thinking what to do,and just for the last shot I started it and it booted..

Now I'm running Q9550 and P5KPL-VM..

So I'm thinking since the same thing happened on the first start up maybe my P5Q Pro is still alive but somehow got bricked or something or it needs a CPU reseat to be reseted..

So now I'm installing E6750 in P5Q Pri to see if it still works..

Updates expected..

Wish me luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Hey turrican9,

You have the same setup as me also I just noticed & I didn't get an answer to my last post about not remembering if the OC settings were the same for the the P5Q-E as the Pro Turbo or whether or not there was a couple of places the numbers should be changed?

I was thinking there were one or two places that had different settings then the Pro Turbo.

Can someone let me know please? I haven't tried to start with anything yet.

Thanks guys,
Robert


Settings are very similar, appart from the extra GTL setting in the P5Q-E and the P5Q-E Dram skews (Which is fine at AUTO). P5Q-E also has a NB Skew. Which is very important at FSB speeds past 450.

If overclocking FSB over 450FSB you should begin to tweak those two GTL's. When I run 467FSB x9 I use FSB Termination Volts (VTT) at 1.34 volts, GTL 0/2 x0.64 and GTL 1/3 at x0.67. This works very well for my Q9650.

Also at this FSB i set my NB Skew to x0.655. If I go higher I set it to x0.665. This is very important in my A2 revision Northbridge. Leaving this at Auto I can't even boot Windows at these speeds. x0.665 is generally regarded as the best setting in these boards for those 460FSB + speeds. This is something you can experiment with though. NB Volts are 1.28v for my 467FSB.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hey guys check this out:

I have just put my Q9550 in P5KPL-VM mobo and it was the same problem..

Fans just barely moved and no POST..

So I thought: OK my Q9550 is gone too..

I was very depressed and I cleared CMOS and pulled out battery..

So I was thinking what to do,and just for the last shot I started it and it booted..

Now I'm running Q9550 and P5KPL-VM..

So I'm thinking since the same thing happened on the first start up maybe my P5Q Pro is still alive but somehow got bricked or something or it needs a CPU reseat to be reseted..

So now I'm installing E6750 in P5Q Pri to see if it still works..

Updates expected..

Wish me luck..

CHEERS..


Crossing fingers....

Edit: I'm not really sure, but if I remember correctly, when I had to remove the Cmos battery, clear Cmos and reinstall battery in order to get my P5Q Pro Turbo to fire up again, all I had done was switching a few mem sticks...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Crossing fingers....

Edit: I'm not really sure, but if I remember correctly, when I had to remove the Cmos battery, clear Cmos and reinstall battery in order to get my P5Q Pro Turbo to fire up again, all I had done was switching a few mem sticks...


Still no go man..









I'll give it some time but I doubt it..

Now the strange thing was that same happened when I first have installed Q9550 in P5KPL-VM..









I'll take mobo to PC shop for testing just to be sure..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Still no go man..









I'll give it some time but I doubt it..

Now the strange thing was that same happened when I first have installed Q9550 in P5KPL-VM..









I'll take mobo to PC shop for testing just to be sure..

CHEERS..


I guess baking a motherboard is not a very smart thing, however you could try to put it in the freezer for 6 - 12 hours. Take it out, let it dry and try again.

This has successfully been fixing bad mem. I'm guessing that the process of metal shrinking when freezing, and expanding when heating up again makes this work. So if there are any bad solder spots (Due to overheating) there is a possibility this can work for you. But if the Northbridge itself is bricked, then your ****ed...


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Settings are very similar, appart from the extra GTL setting in the P5Q-E and the P5Q-E Dram skews (Which is fine at AUTO). P5Q-E also has a NB Skew. Which is very important at FSB speeds past 450.

If overclocking FSB over 450FSB you should begin to tweak those two GTL's. When I run 467FSB x9 I use FSB Termination Volts (VTT) at 1.34 volts, GTL 0/2 x0.64 and GTL 1/3 at x0.67. This works very well for my Q9650.

Also at this FSB i set my NB Skew to x0.655. If I go higher I set it to x0.665. This is very important in my A2 revision Northbridge. Leaving this at Auto I can't even boot Windows at these speeds. x0.665 is generally regarded as the best setting in these boards for those 460FSB + speeds. This is something you can experiment with though. NB Volts are 1.28v for my 467FSB.


Thanks turrican9, Just to let you know I got an A3 revision.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I guess baking a motherboard is not a very smart thing, however you could try to put it in the freezer for 6 - 12 hours. Take it out, let it dry and try again.

This has successfully been fixing bad mem. I'm guessing that the process of metal shrinking when freezing, and expanding when heating up again makes this work. So if there are any bad solder spots (Due to overheating) there is a possibility this can work for you. But if the Northbridge itself is bricked, then your ****ed...


Still no go so I gues It's dead..









I have alsi tried with different RAM,without HDD and GPU and still it fails to power up *it should at least spin fans)

I will call a local IT repair shop to see how much do they charge to test it with their own components..

I had an offer today for Biostar Tpower IT45 but I passed on it as it has only 4Phase CPU managment..

Q9550 runs just fine on this P5KPL-VM mobo and stock Intel 65nm cooler (the tick one)..

It has 1.20V at idle and 1.15V at load in P95 and temps are 62C on the hottest core..

I will not bother to install my GTX 480 on it as I have packed it in its box,nor I will move this rig into HAF932 case..

I'll wait for some mobo to come across or I will move to SandyBridge..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Sigh KingT,

I just noticed your Pro died on you. So you are now running a P5KPL-VM instead?

That sux! Sorry to hear it mate. I guess it wasn't still under warranty?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Sigh KingT,

I just noticed your Pro died on you. So you are now running a P5KPL-VM instead?

That sux! Sorry to hear it mate. I guess it wasn't still under warranty?


Hehe warranty has been expired for a long time now..

This mobo is almost 3 years old..

Yeah P5KPL-VM is my best friend now..









I'll try to find another mobo and if not then it's Sandy Bridge time for me..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I have just turned off my comp and it does the same thing like with P5Q Pro..

I had to clear the CMOS to be able to boot again..

What the hell is going on here..









CPU shows ROCK SOLID in P95 but still I have this bug when I turn off my comp..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have just turned off my comp and it does the same thing like with P5Q Pro..

I had to clear the CMOS to be able to boot again..

What the hell is going on here..









CPU shows ROCK SOLID in P95 but still I have this bug when I turn off my comp..

CHEERS..



I'd be willing to do my best to try to help you out the best I can but I've missed what's been said & would have to catch up unless there is a short version to it.

Are you wanting another Pro or Pro Turbo?


----------



## KingT

@ *TazMan*

Here's everything for you to catch up..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..























When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..

PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..

What could it be my PSU or mobo??

I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..

After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well I have tried my PSU on my secondary rig and it works..

I have also tried to boot with my 8500GT bit still no go..

So it's either CPU or mobo but 99.9% its my Pro biting the dust here..

I will try tomorrow my Q9550 on this P5KPL-VM to see if it works..

A good P45 mobo is really hard to find now-days..

Sad day for me..









CHEERS..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hey guys check this out:

I have just put my Q9550 in P5KPL-VM mobo and it was the same problem..

Fans just barely moved and no POST..

So I thought: OK my Q9550 is gone too..

I was very depressed and I cleared CMOS and pulled out battery..

So I was thinking what to do,and just for the last shot I started it and it booted..

Now I'm running Q9550 and P5KPL-VM..

So I'm thinking since the same thing happened on the first start up maybe my P5Q Pro is still alive but somehow got bricked or something or it needs a CPU reseat to be reseted..

So now I'm installing E6750 in P5Q Pri to see if it still works..

Updates expected..

Wish me luck..

CHEERS..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have just turned off my comp and it does the same thing like with P5Q Pro..

I had to clear the CMOS to be able to boot again..

What the hell is going on here..









CPU shows ROCK SOLID in P95 but still I have this bug when I turn off my comp..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..























When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..

PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..

What could it be my PSU or mobo??

I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..

After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..

CHEERS..


To me KingT, this doesn't sound like a dead motherboad. If the problem was with the motherboard I would expect you to have other problems & not this. This sounds like more or a power protection mode that the system is going into in order to keep something from burning up.

I'm sure you already reset the CMOS to begin with. If this still continued to happen after that it is probably another component that has gone out.

The first question is whether or not there were any changes prior to this happening? Then it's just a matter of trial an error to figure out what possible component might be the cause of this. If you can remove and/or replace one item at a time then you should be able to track down the problem.

I apologize if anything I have said is redundant but I just did a quick browse to see what the problem appeared to be.

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## turrican9

Hasnt *KingT* already tried his E6750 in his Asus P5Q Pro?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Originally Posted by KingT View Post
My P5Q rig doesn't POST anymore..

When I try it just tries to spin fans for a half sec and fails..

PSU LED stays on (which didn't happen before) and mobo LED is ON as it should be..

What could it be my PSU or mobo??

I have been pushing FSB with 1.74V NB and as I have freeze i have turned PSU off..

After that rig doesn't post and PSU LED stays on..


One of the first things that came to my mind was the power supply.
Have you tried to change that out yet?

Edit: I just saw you did test the PSU in another rig. Does that rig need just as much wattage though or does it use the same wattage PSU? Just wondering if that may have anything to do with it still.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Hasnt *KingT* already tried his E6750 in his Asus P5Q Pro?


Yes I have and it's dead as JFK..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


One of the first things that came to my mind was the power supply.
Have you tried to change that out yet?

Edit: I just saw you did test the PSU in another rig. Does that rig need just as much wattage though or does it use the same wattage PSU? Just wondering if that may have anything to do with it still.


Yes I have and it works..

I'm running now my Q9550 and P5KPL-VM on cheap no name PSU and it works..

But I have this Issue when I turn off my comp it will not turn on again unless I clear CMOS..

CPU is solid in P95 Custom 320K < 320K and in 20 loops o Crysis CPU bench..

Temps are in check max 62C in P95 and in Crysis under 50C..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

You should put that P5Q Pro in the freezer. You got nothing more to loose.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

You should put that P5Q Pro in the freezer. You got nothing more to loose.


First I will have it tested in IT repair shop and then maybe I do it..

That's temporary solution as there's a big chance that problem returns..

But why my P5KPL-VM shows the same symptoms with Q9550 when I turn rig off..??

But if CPU was damaged it wouldn't pass P95 or run games..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


First I will have it tested in IT repair shop and then maybe I do it..

That's temporary solution as there's a big chance that problem returns..

But why my P5KPL-VM shows the same symptoms with Q9550 when I turn rig off..??

But if CPU was damaged it wouldn't pass P95 or run games..

CHEERS..


is the Q9550 on that P5KPL-VM's CPU compatability list? And have you tried PSU used for your main rig in that cheap rig?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yes I have and it's dead as JFK..

Yes I have and it works..

I'm running now my Q9550 and P5KPL-VM on cheap no name PSU and it works..

But I have this Issue when I turn off my comp it will not turn on again unless I clear CMOS..

CPU is solid in P95 Custom 320K < 320K and in 20 loops o Crysis CPU bench..

Temps are in check max 62C in P95 and in Crysis under 50C..

CHEERS..


That's strange. So it works up until you have to reboot or turn it of & on, then for some reason the BIOS gets corrupt & has to be cleared in order to boot back up? I take it this is running it with the defaults & not overclocked?
Just wondering if you have updated to the latest BIOS or even tried the previous one to see if it made a difference?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


First I will have it tested in IT repair shop and then maybe I do it..

That's temporary solution as there's a big chance that problem returns..

But why my P5KPL-VM shows the same symptoms with Q9550 when I turn rig off..??

But if CPU was damaged it wouldn't pass P95 or run games..

CHEERS..


The CPU should be fine other wise it things wouldn't be working up until you started up the system.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


is the Q9650 on that P5KPL-VM's CPU compatability list? And have you tried PSU used for your main rig in that cheap rig?


Well this is 1003 BIOS released a couple of months go so I'm sure that Q9550 is supported..

Yes I have tried my CM Real Power M620 in this rig this morning when it still had E6750 in it and it worked just fine..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


That's strange. So it works up until you have to reboot or turn it of & on, then for some reason the BIOS gets corrupt & has to be cleared in order to boot back up? I take it this is running it with the defaults & not overclocked?
Just wondering if you have updated to the latest BIOS or even tried the previous one to see if it made a difference?


It's OK if I restart the rig but if I turn it off and then turn it back ON it fails to start up..

Yes I'm running the latest 1003 BIOS and everything is at STOCK..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I Have not been successfull in braking the 560FSB barrier in my Q9400/Asus P5Q Pro Turbo setup. Tried vNB up to 1.84v and VTT at Max - 1.9v, via TurboV. This with one 1GB, single Sided Crucial Ballistix stick. Totally insane, I know. So I'm not risking my system more than this. Escpecially after *KingT's* downfall.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well this is 1003 BIOS released a couple of months go so I'm sure that Q9550 is supported..

Yes I have tried my CM Real Power M620 in this rig this morning when it still had E6750 in it and it worked just fine..

CHEERS..


You should try that CM Real Power M620 with the Q9550 installed. It may be that cheap PSU are delivering too low startup volts for that Q9550.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I Have not been successfull in braking the 560FSB barrier in my Q9400/Asus P5Q Pro Turbo setup. Tried vNB up to 1.84v and VTT at Max - 1.9v, via TurboV. This with one 1GB, single Sided Crucial Ballistix stick. Totally insane, I know. So I'm not risking my system more than this. Escpecially after *KingT's* downfall.


Yeah back down while you still can because once it's gone - it's gone for good..









It took me 3 minutes to kill my rig..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You should try that CM Real Power M620 with the Q9550 installed. It may be that cheap PSU are delivering too low startup volts for that Q9550.


This PSU might be no name and cheap but I have never had a issue with it and it was good for E6750 at 4GHz..

There's something else here..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


This PSU might be no name and cheap but I have never had a issue with it and it was good for E6750 at 4GHz..

There's something else here..

CHEERS..


Still, you should try it to isolate.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Still, you should try it to isolate.


I have just reflashed BIOS and loaded setup defaults..

When I have saved BIOS settings rig shut down (as it should) and has turned on again..

I have also set that power state to 3S like I have been using before on my late P5Q Pro..

We will see what happens..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah back down while you still can because once it's gone - it's gone for good..









It took me 3 minutes to kill my rig..









CHEERS..


Yeah, I know... Anyway, I think I have OCN's highest FSB achieved with a 775 Quad. And highest CPU speed achieved with a Q9400. So can't complain...

Edit: Q9650 at the top spot in the 4GHz Club has 571FSB. He has not registered in the FSB Club though. So I do not have OCN's highest FSB with a 775 Quad


----------



## Erper

this thread should be renamed into KingT and turrican9 thread


----------



## KingT

Still the same problem..









It starts when I turn off my PSU (no CMOS clearing) and drain power from the system and still 1/10 times..

Well I guess I got what I asked for..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have just reflashed BIOS and loaded setup defaults..

When I have saved BIOS settings rig shut down (as it should) and has turned on again..

I have also set that power state to 3S like I have been using before on my late P5Q Pro..

We will see what happens..

CHEERS..


Good luck with that, if it still fails try the previous BIOS just in case. You never know.

I just started to browse eBay for you just in case you do need another Pro motherboard.
This one is listed in Hong Kong but I would be willing to help ship any of the US one's to you, since most won't or will charge extra to.

P5Q Pro


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Good luck with that, if it still fails try the previous BIOS just in case. You never know.

I just started to browse eBay for you just in case you do need another Pro motherboard.
This one is listed in Hong Kong but I would be willing to help ship any of the US one's to you, since most won't or will charge extra to.

P5Q Pro


Yeah thanx man..

But my country is not on a PayPal list so no go..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah thanx man..

But my country is not on a PayPal list so no go..









CHEERS..


What? You can't even use PayPal?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


What? You can't even use PayPal?


It seems that I was wrong about it..









I will look into a procedure of registering a Credit Card for PayPal..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It seems that I was wrong about it..









I will look into a procedure of registering a Credit Card for PayPal..

CHEERS..


Man, if you gonna buy a used mobo, please go for a mobo that has advanced GTL tweaking and not the P5Q Pro again. And that price on that P5Q Pro was way too high


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12983561*
> Man, if you gonna buy a used mobo, please go for a mobo that has advanced GTL tweaking and not the P5Q Pro again. And that price on that P5Q Pro was way too high


Maybe you could find me one cheap like you have for yourself..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12983561*
> Man, if you gonna buy a used mobo, please go for a mobo that has advanced GTL tweaking and not the P5Q Pro again. And that price on that P5Q Pro was way too high


That isn't a used motherboard. It's a New one. The bids at $100 so far which is below average for the selling price of these motherboards.

These average price for these boards is close to $149 New unless you get lucky & find one cheaper.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12983832*
> That isn't a used motherboard. It's a New one. The bids at $100 so far which is below average for the selling price of these motherboards.
> 
> These average price for these boards is close to $149 New unless you get lucky & find one cheaper.


I saw that. But it's not worth the price in 2011. Better to get a used, higher-end board.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12983832*
> That isn't a used motherboard. It's a New one. The bids at $100 so far which is below average for the selling price of these motherboards.
> 
> These average price for these boards is close to $149 New unless you get lucky & find one cheaper.


How much shipping would cost me to my country?

I see that shipping to US is 40$..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12983961*
> How much shipping would cost me to my country?
> 
> I see that shipping to US is 40$..
> 
> CHEERS..


The same.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12983870*
> I saw that. But it's not worth the price in 2011. Better to get a used, higher-end board.


You know as well as we do there is no such thing as a higher end, LGA775, board being made then the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo, P5Q-E, & the P5Q Deluxe.

Why would anyone want a used one versus a New or a Manufacturer Refurbished? I don't know about you or anyone else but the only used boards I buy are if they are an "Open Box". I won't buy a used board having no idea how long someone has used it or what they have done to it. Regardless of the claims they make unless I personally know them.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12984065*
> You know as well as we do there is no such thing as a higher end, LGA775, board being made then the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo, P5Q-E, & the P5Q Deluxe.
> 
> Why would anyone want a used one versus a New or a Manufacturer Refurbished? I don't know about you or anyone else but the only used boards I buy are if they are an "Open Box". I won't buy a used board having no idea how long someone has used it or what they have done to it. Regardless of the claims they make unless I personally know them.


ok, but what "bad" could happend if u pay mobo very cheap and get even more potential than guy that had it before...
i went for few second hand mobos and never had a single problem


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12984065*
> You know as well as we do there is no such thing as a higher end, LGA775, board being made then the ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo, P5Q-E, & the P5Q Deluxe.
> 
> Why would anyone want a used one versus a New or a Manufacturer Refurbished? I don't know about you or anyone else but the only used boards I buy are if they are an "Open Box". I won't buy a used board having no idea how long someone has used it or what they have done to it. Regardless of the claims they make unless I personally know them.


The P5Q Pro are missing that Crucial extra GTL setting for stability with Quads past 460FSB. P5Q-E, Deluxe and Premium have that setting. And all EP45 Gigabyte boards. So the P5Q Pro are not in the same league. I would say it's a mediocre P45 board in Asus' line.

Nothing wrong in buying a used board, if dirt cheap.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12984007*
> The same.


So it would most definitely cost me at least around 150$..

Hmm..

For 215$ I could get P67 Rev. 3 mobo so I don't know is it really worth it to pay 150$ for a mid range LGA 775 mobo without any warranty..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12984097*
> ok, but what "bad" could happend if u pay mobo very cheap and get even more potential than guy that had it before...
> i went for few second hand mobos and never had a single problem


I guess it all depends on what models you are talking about & how much of a difference you are paying.

Right now with these models most people are paying about the same for Used ones as you can get a New one for. You just have to be patient.

For instance I managed to pick up an extra New Pro Turbo for only $61 + $15 shipping


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12984204*
> So it would most definitely cost me at least around 150$..
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> For 215$ I could get P67 Rev. 3 mobo so I don't know is it really worth it to pay 150$ for a mid range LGA 775 mobo without any warranty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


dont... its way too expensive to go for s775...
if i had someone thats coming to BiH i would send u one, since ill probably go to 1155 by the end of the year...


----------



## turrican9

I'm seeing that here in Norway we are lucky. Electronics are very cheap here. Though I was very lucky to get hold of that dirt cheap P5Q-E a few weeks ago, in general, hardware is cheaper here...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12984226*
> I guess it all depends on what models you are talking about & how much of a difference you are paying.
> 
> Right now with these models most people are paying about the same for Used ones as you can get a New one for. You just have to be patient.
> 
> For instance I managed to pick up an extra New Pro Turbo for only $61 + $15 shipping


i got ep35c-ds3r cheap
i had one for am2+/am3 for few quids, used...
had few htpc mobos from asus, all working perfect...

it all depends from people u buying..
if u go for someone who have more experience in computing, avoid them..
if u go for someone who have nothing, than its bingo...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12984297*
> dont... its way too expensive to go for s775...
> if i had someone thats coming to BiH i would send u one, since ill probably go to 1155 by the end of the year...


Yeah it's too expensive..

I'm willing to spend up to 75 Euros (100$) on used P45 mobo not more..









If I don't manage to find one then it's upgrade time for me..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, 75 Euros should be the max. Or else it would be better going for a Sandybridge. You can always sell that Q9550 and RAM. Or put that HyperX in secondary rig


----------



## Erper

even for 75 is bit expensive...
i could get rampage for 40e... but post to u will be around same price.. hehe


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12984364*
> Yeah, 75 Euros should be the max. Or else it would be better going for a Sandybridge. You can always sell that Q9550 and RAM. Or put that HyperX in secondary rig


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12984370*
> even for 75 is bit expensive...
> i could get rampage for 40e... but post to u will be around same price.. hehe


I was thinking with shipping included = 75Euros..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Seeing mine and *donrapello's* results here makes the whole thing more difficult. 775 Quad at closer to 4GHz is still kicking ass, and not far behind Sandybridge, when using one High-end Graphics card..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12984464*
> Seeing mine and *donrapello's* results here makes the whole thing more difficult. 775 Quad at closer to 4GHz is still kicking ass, and not far behind Sandybridge, when using one High-end Graphics card..


Yeah but my Q9550 is limited to 2.83GHz on this P5KPL-VM so it really doesn't kick ass besides my own







..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12984204*
> So it would most definitely cost me at least around 150$..
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> For 215$ I could get P67 Rev. 3 mobo so I don't know is it really worth it to pay 150$ for a mid range LGA 775 mobo without any warranty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I thought there were problems with the P67's.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;12984547*
> I thought there were problems with the P67's.


There's new revision B 3.0 of P67 mobos available on the market that are problem free..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I have just checked what it would cost shipping a motherboard to you from Norway. 46.5 Euros.

Could sell you my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. It will do 450FSB as you know. And it supports RAID. Has 6-phase power. High quality board. However, I must have at least 38 - 39 Euros for it. Add that to the shipping and we are talking about 85 Euros...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12984592*
> *KingT*
> 
> I have just checked what it would cost shipping a motherboard to you from Norway. 46.5 Euros.
> 
> Could sell you my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. It will do 450FSB as you know. And it supports RAID. Has 6-phase power. High quality board. However, I must have at least 38 - 39 Euros for it. Add that to the shipping and we are talking about 85 Euros...


WoW that's a lot for shipping..









Don't get me wrong that's a nice price there but I'm looking for P45 mobo as you know that I like to get freaky with it..









Thanx to you all for your support..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12984698*
> WoW that's a lot for shipping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong that's a nice price there but I'm looking for P45 mobo as you know that I like to get freaky with it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx to you all for your support..
> 
> CHEERS..


I could also sell you my P5Q Pro Turbo. Then I have to rebuild my secondary system again, and the shipping is so expensive anyway. If all else fails for you, and you have no other solutions, we can discuss it.


----------



## Erper

how the hell did u burn pro...

ive just checked ups and all together it would be 350e all together.. aaaaa
they are mad

fedex 118


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12984740*
> I could also sell you my P5Q Pro Turbo. Then I have to rebuild my secondary system again, and the shipping is so expensive anyway. If all else fails for you, and you have no other solutions, we can discuss it.


I'll keep that in mind bro..









In the meantime you could also look for some good online deal for me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12984750*
> how the hell did u burn pro...


With 1.78V on the NB..









It took me 3 minutes from the POST to the FSB pushing in OS via SetFSB program..









Comp froze (as it usually does when you push for FSB),I turned it OFF (as I usually do) on the start up and it never POSTed again..









CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Sorry to hear about the P5Q Pro KingT.

[ame="



]

RIP P5Q Pro.


----------



## KingT

I'll be back..









  
 



  



 
CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12984812*
> With 1.78V on the NB..
> 
> It took me 3 minutes from the POST to the FSB pushing in OS via SetFSB program..
> 
> Comp froze (as it usually does when you push for FSB),I turned it OFF (as I usually do) on the start up and it never POSTed again..


I swear you guys...








Why can't you just be satisfied with a nice high OC & decently high FSB that's stable at lower (safe) voltages & leave it alone?








I'm very happy with my system's gaming performance at my current settings &
it's been awhile now & it's still solid as a rock too.








_I learned a long time ago to leave well enough alone..._


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;12994582*
> I swear you guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't you just be satisfied with a nice high OC & decently high FSB that's stable at lower (safe) voltages & leave it alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my system's gaming performance at my current settings &
> it's been awhile now & it's still solid as a rock too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I learned a long time ago to leave well enough alone..._


That was not overclock for stability (I was at 530MHz FSB when it crashed) but just for OC valitation purposes..

My 460MHz FSB 24/7 OC was with vNB= 1.30V only..

This is *Overclock.net* so what did you expect???









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12994820*
> That was not overclock for stability (I was at 530MHz FSB when it crashed) but just for OC valitation purposes..
> 
> My 460MHz FSB 24/7 OC was with vNB= 1.30V only..
> 
> This is *Overclock.net* so what did you expect???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


and still have to face the consequences... hehehe

now go and buy new mobo.. hehe


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;12995066*
> and still have to face the consequences... hehehe
> 
> now go and buy new mobo.. hehe


I would if there were any good ones available out there..









Now I have my Q9550 stable @ 3.0 GHz (354MHz FSB) on this crappy Asus P5KPL-VM G31 mobo..









*Validation Link*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12995518*
> I would if there were any good ones available out there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have my Q9550 stable @ 3.0 GHz (354MHz FSB) on this crappy Asus P5KPL-VM G31 mobo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Validation Link*
> 
> CHEERS..


How high can you go stable FSB on that setup? And is it 3-Phase Power on that board?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12995621*
> How high can you go stable FSB on that setup? And is it 3-Phase Power on that board?


I could probably hit 400Mhz FSB (it did 411MHz with E6750) but that would be a too big strain on it's weak 3Phase CPU power delivery..

And also this mobo even if it's stable in P95 it doesn't detect LAN beyond 360MHz FSB for some reason ..

Also I have tested my P5Q Pro for a bit and it's definitely dead..

It will not spin fans ir anything unless I unplug 8Pin Power cable from it..

Without that 8Pin cable it powers up the fans,it seems that something has burned off on it and ifI turn it on with 8Pin plugged the PSU powers down for safety reasons..

I have tried another PSU and it does th same so it's mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12995813*
> I could probably hit 400Mhz FSB (it did 411MHz with E6750) but that would be a too big strain on it's weak 3Phase CPU power delivery..
> 
> And also this mobo even if it's stable in P95 it doesn't detect LAN beyond 360MHz FSB for some reason ..
> 
> Also I have tested my P5Q Pro for a bit and it's definitely dead..
> 
> It will not spin fans ir anything unless I unplug 8Pin Power cable from it..
> 
> Without that 8Pin cable it powers up the fans,it seems that something has burned off on it and ifI turn it on with 8Pin plugged the PSU powers down for safety reasons..
> 
> I have tried another PSU and it does th same so it's mobo..
> 
> CHEERS..


Many people have ran overclocked Q6600's in Asus P5N-E SLI (3Phase power) without issues. Also your Q9550 will run at a very low V-core at 3400MHz (8.5x 400) so it would be absolutely no problem at all regarding that 3-Phase power regulation. Not in a long shot.

No wonder your mobo burned in the end. Think of all that torture you've been putting it through the last years...

I'm thinking I should toss the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo in my primary rig again since my Q9650 has a x9 multi it is good enough. In fact, it's a fantastic board. P5Q-E with it's advanced GTL tuning would be more usefull for my Q9400 with it's low x8 multi...


----------



## turrican9

By the way, my P5Q-E/[email protected] setup is no longer stable with GTL 1/3 at x0.67. Typical Asus boards... Test stuff rock stable and after a few days it is not. I'm sick of this. Just as the RAM problems using 4 slots...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12995864*
> Many people have ran overclocked Q6600's in Asus P5N-E SLI (3Phase power) without issues. Also your Q9550 will run at a very low V-core at 3400MHz (8.5x 400) so it would be absolutely no problem at all regarding that 3-Phase power regulation. Not in a long shot.


This G31 mobo doesn't have any cooling on mosfets and it uses old style Mosfets,Non Solid capacitors and no Ferrite Chokes (it has coils) so very old school mobo..

And possible 400MHz extra speed doesn't mean nothing to me at this point as I'm running GF 8500 GT and 2GB of RAM..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12995864*
> No wonder your mobo burned in the end. Think of all that torture you've been putting it through the last years...
> 
> I'm thinking I should toss the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo in my primary rig again since my Q9650 has a x9 multi it is good enough. In fact, it's a fantastic board. P5Q-E with it's advanced GTL tuning would be more usefull for my Q9400 with it's low x8 multi...


Yea rub it in on my wounds..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12995917*
> By the way, my P5Q-E/[email protected] setup is no longer stable with GTL 1/3 at x0.67. Typical Asus boards... Test stuff rock stable and after a few days it is not. I'm sick of this. Just as the RAM problems using 4 slots...


Sell it to me dirt cheap..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12995933*
> This G31 mobo doesn't have any cooling on mosfets and it uses old style Mosfets,Non Solid capacitors and no Ferrite Chokes (it has coils) so very old school mobo..
> CHEERS..


The Asus P5N-E SLI didn't have mosfet cooling and also had non solid capacitators... Still it worked well with overclocked Q6600's with a much higher V-core than your Q9550 would ever use.

Anyway, I see your point.


----------



## turrican9

Think I've found the problem with my P5Q-E/[email protected] combo. It was not GTL 1/3 at x0.67 that was the problem, it was the VTT. Had to up it to 1.36v... My first Prime95 testing was done at these volts, then I tried and thought that 1.34v VTT was stable, think I Primed it.. However, now that Blend 8KB testing is going OK again...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12996575*
> Think I've found the problem with my P5Q-E/[email protected] combo. It was not GTL 1/3 at x0.67 that was the problem, it was the VTT. Had to up it to 1.36v... My first Prime95 testing was done at these volts, then I tried and thought that 1.34v VTT was stable, think I Primed it.. However, now that Blend 8KB testing is going OK again...


Here we go again..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12997876*
> Here we go again..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Nope man. It is still Blending. It was the problem.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Have you put P5Q Pro in the freezer now?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12998005*
> *KingT*
> 
> Have you put P5Q Pro in the freezer now?


No man,like I have said above there's a huge issue with that P5Q Pro as it powers up fans only if I disconnect 8Pin power cable..

If 8Pin power cable is plugged in then mobo just moves fans for a split of the second and nothing happens,RED LED powers ON on PSU (some kind of PSU protection)..

I have tried with another PSU and it does the same thing..

It does the same if I take out BIOS chip completely out the mobo so it's not BIOS issue..

I have given up on it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12998108*
> No man,like I have said above there's a huge issue with that P5Q Pro as it powers up fans only if I disconnect 8Pin power cable..
> 
> If 8Pin power cable is plugged in then mobo just moves fans for a split of the second and nothing happens,RED LED powers ON on PSU (some kind of PSU protection)..
> 
> I have tried with another PSU and it does the same thing..
> 
> It does the same if I take out BIOS chip completely out the mobo so it's not BIOS issue..
> 
> I have given up on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


As I've said, the idea of freezing it down is if some solder spots overheated/melted, and it lost connection. The freezing process will make the metal/solder shrink, and when you heat it up again it will expand, and maybe your lucky. As I've said, people have fixed their RAM doing it this way.

You've got absolutely nothing to loose.

I guess it's the same with computer hardware as many other things in life - You don't know what you had until it's gone...


----------



## KingT

Honestly I'm bored and disgusted with my current situation..
















I don't even want to put this rig into HAF932 and to put GTX 480 on it..

I just hope that I get another mobo soon as I'm afraid that I might move to another platform..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I'm going to a military exercise tomorrow







No escape... Duty for country.. So will be gone to friday...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12999163*
> I'm going to a military exercise tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No escape... Duty for country.. So will be gone to friday...


Enough time for me to steal your mobo(s)..









Still going to the military at that old age

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999335*
> Enough time for me to steal your mobo(s)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still going to the military at that old age
> 
> CHEERS..


Hey man, I'm not that old..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12999385*
> Hey man, I'm not that old..


Yeah right..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999624*
> Yeah right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You've just gone nutz cause of the death of your mobo. And now you're in a state of mind where you're getting back on others to revenge your loss somehow...

And I guess you blame me for it all. Cause of my 560FSB you too was going nutz on the Northbridge Volts...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12999684*
> You've just gone nutz cause of the death of your mobo. And now you're in a state of mind where you're getting back on others to revenge your loss somehow...
> 
> And I guess you blame me for it all. Cause of my 560FSB you too was going nutz on the Northbridge Volts...


Yeah you owe me a P5Q Pro..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999753*
> Yeah you owe me a P5Q Pro..


Freeze it, freeze it, freeze it, freeze it!

Just make sure you let it dry proper before firing it up again


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12999777*
> Freeze it, freeze it, freeze it, freeze it!
> 
> Just make sure you let it dry proper before firing it up again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999753*
> Yeah you owe me a P5Q Pro..


Why would I as you owe me a P5Q Pro..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999838*
> Why would I as you owe me a P5Q Pro..


Aren't you an adult? Didn't you yourself decide to up that Northbridge volt as far as you did?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12999870*
> Aren't you an adult? Didn't you yourself decide to up that Northbridge volt as far as you did?


Still owe me..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12999892*
> Still owe me..


You already knew I was crazy with hardware and had no fear. Just because I went insane with voltages it does not mean others should do it. If their not crazy themselves









Had I not gone totally crazy I would not have accomplished 560FSB. It's a part of this game. Taking chances.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You already knew I was crazy with hardware and had no fear. Just because I went insane with voltages it does not mean others should do it. If their not crazy themselves









Had I not gone totally crazy I would not have accomplished 560FSB. It's a part of this game. Taking chances.


Save your words and start spending your money on replacement mobo for my late P5Q Pro..









Don't make me make you!!!!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13000034*
> Save your words and start spending your money on replacement mobo for my late P5Q Pro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me make you!!!!!!


Man, I don't know how to help you.. shipping from Norway to Sarajevo is expensive..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Man, I don't know how to help you.. shipping from Norway to Sarajevo is expensive..


Just kidding..









Now I know that,I have been looking for online deals and only deal that I have found was a 2nd hand P5Q-E on German EBay for 105Euros with shipping and that's too much man..

I'll keep on looking..


----------



## turrican9

Where the hell is this P5Q Community? Are there no one else who would like to help poor *KingT* in a desperate situation?

I have sat a FSB/Quad Core record in the P5Q Pro Turbo (Beating the crap out of most UD3P people) and I have tested it with a P5Q-E bios chip. What have others here accomplished?







Appart from *KingT* who got far with his A2 rev. P5Q Pro FSB wise... And sadly his efforts lead his dear motherboard to it's final resting place..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Where the hell is this P5Q Community? Are there no one else who would like to help poor *KingT* in a desperate situation?

I have sat a FSB/Quad Core record in the P5Q Pro Turbo (Beating the crap out of most UD3P people) and I have tested it with a P5Q-E bios chip. What have others here accomplished?







Appart from *KingT* who got far with his A2 rev. P5Q Pro FSB wise... And sadly his efforts lead his dear motherboard to it's final resting place..










We are P5Q community..









I'll come back even stronger..
















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


We are P5Q community..









I'll come back even stronger..
















CHEERS..


But you know *KingT* you will never beat my FSB record, no matter what P45 board, without risking the board with insane voltages


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13000468*
> But you know *KingT* you will never beat my FSB record, no matter what P45 board, without risking the board with insane voltages


Man I have never tried to beat it as I knew that it was impossible with A2 NB..

If I had A3 NB I would have done it already..









At this point all I want is my 24/7 stable OC and everything back together..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Man I have never tried to beat it as I knew that it was impossible with A2 NB..

If I had A3 NB I would have done it already..









At this point all I want is my 24/7 stable OC and everything back together..

CHEERS..


Naahh.. You would not have done it with a A3 either. You would had to run vNB at 1.8v + and VTT at 1.8 -1.9v. And even then you would have had a lucky board. And I guess your CPU would stop you from achieving that anyway. I think my Q9400 will go higher FSB wise. So you will never beat me. Even with an A3 P45.


----------



## turrican9

Man... The difference between A2 and A3 on the same motherboard should be about 10MHz FSB wise. You where 30MHz lower than me. Your CPU was stopping you.

*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=203606*


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Man... The difference between A2 and A3 on the same motherboard should be about 10MHz FSB wise. You where 30MHz lower than me. Your CPU was stopping you.


No man my CPU was fine..

When I upped that vNB I was at 535MHz FSB going very strong when my mobo died..

B4 that on lower vNB I couldn't even hold on @ 530MHz for more than few seconds..

That means it was my A2 rev NB that was holding me back as all other voltages were the same at both overclock sessions(vFSB and GTL was @ AUTO,Vcore= 1.50V)..

And on both sessions I have booted with 500MHz and then take it from there with SetFSB in 5MHz steps up to 525MHz and then in 1Mhz steps..

This CPU could hit over 550MHz FSB easily on a right mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No man my CPU was fine..

When I upped that vNB I was at 535MHz FSB going very strong when my mobo died..

B4 that on lower vNB I couldn't even hold on @ 530MHz for more than few seconds..

That means it was my A2 rev NB that was holding me back as all other voltages were the same at both overclock sessions(vFSB and GTL was @ AUTO,Vcore= 1.50V)..

And on both sessions I have booted with 500MHz and then take it from there with SetFSB in 5MHz seps ou to 525MHz and then in 1Mhz steps..

This CPU could hit over 550MHz FSB easily on a right mobo..

CHEERS..


Well, in that case I hope you get a good A3 mobo next time. And do something great for Team P5Q


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13000665*
> Well, in that case I hope you get a good A3 mobo next time. And do something great for Team P5Q


Yeah I'm sure that this Q9550 is a monster overclocker and on a right mobo it would do wonders..

Now the next time I will be more conservative with my OC approach trust me..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Anyway, most of the UD3P people seem to max out at 550 +.. Only reason I got as far as I did was going nutz on voltages.... And on top of that, it may be I have a lucky P45 chip.. After all, you said this was second best in the world result at HWbot team..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13000709*
> Anyway, most of the UD3P people seem to max out at 550 +.. Only reason I got as far as I did was going nutz on voltages.... And on top of that, it may be I have a lucky P45 chip.. After all, you said this was second best in the world result at HWbot team..


Yeah UD3P seems to be able to hit 573MHz with a Q9550 on highest Q9550 OC on HWBot..

But who knows what was NB cooling (he says its stock)on that Gigabyte as CPU was cooled with SS and Vcore was 1.84V..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154125

Also he probably has been using a stripped Win XP..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah UD3P seems to be able to hit 573MHz with a Q9550 on highest Q9550 OC on HWBot..

But who knows what was NB cooling (he says its stock)on that Gigabyte as CPU was cooled with SS and Vcore was 1.84V..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154125

Also he probably has been using a stripped Win XP..

CHEERS..


Another accomplishment I am proud of is my P5Q-E/[email protected] 6GB [email protected] 6-5-6-15 totally Prime95 stable. And yeah, it was VTT causing the trouble. Once I went back to 1.36v it was Blend stable for 6 hours + again. Stopped it. All my previous posts/SS from Blend, small and Large FFT's was with 1.36v VTT. It is rock solid.


----------



## Darekk1990

Guys

PLL : 1.60v
NB : 1.30v
FSB Termination : 1.30v
CPU : 1.45v

E6750 3.6Ghz

Can i have this settings for 24/7?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darekk1990;13008457*
> Guys
> 
> PLL : 1.60v
> NB : 1.30v
> FSB Termination : 1.30v
> CPU : 1.45v
> 
> E6750 3.6Ghz
> 
> Can i have this settings for 24/7?


Yes no problems at all..

*Keep the core temperatures under 75C at all time..
*
CHEERS..


----------



## Darekk1990

20 Times in Linx max temp. was 68* in CoreTemp.


----------



## Erper

Than u r fine to go...
Btw i decided to go after pro to p8p67 pro/le...
If not soon, definetly after the summer...


----------



## Blacklac

How does the Premium model fit into the lineup?

Looking for a board for my E8400. My Gigabyte P35 DS3R aint cutting it. Its either this Premium possibly at a great price or a moderately priced UD3R.


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac;13018369*
> How does the Premium model fit into the lineup?
> 
> Looking for a board for my E8400. My Gigabyte P35 DS3R aint cutting it. Its either this Premium possibly at a great price or a moderately priced UD3R.


Here's the P5Q lineup.

1. P5Q Premium
2. P5Q Deluxe/P5Q3-Deluxe
3. P5Q-E
4. P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro Turbo
5. P5Q Turbo?[/QUOTE]

Premium is the top of the line. Of course there is nothing wrong with a UD3R.


----------



## Blacklac

more BIOS adjustments or just board layout/parts/features? compared to say my Deluxe. I'm just looking for a pure OC board, 1 GPU. Nothing fancy.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blacklac*


more BIOS adjustments or just board layout/parts/features? compared to say my Deluxe. I'm just looking for a pure OC board, 1 GPU. Nothing fancy.


No they both have the same BIOS options..

But P5Q Premium has better memory compatibility list..

P5Q Premium has 4 PCIe express x16 slots ans Deluxe has 3..

P5Q Premium has Quad LAN vs DUAL LAN of P5Q Deluxe and more USB connectors om the back panel..

*P5Q Premium*

*P5Q Deluxe*

Actually it is possible to convert Deluxe into Premium via BIOS flash..

CHEERS..


----------



## Colorado S14

I have read some of the guides on running SLI with the P5Q PRO Turbo, but wanted to get some last minute direction before I dive head first.

Specs: 
P5Q PRO Turbo
Core 2 Duo E6600
EVGA 8800GTS 512mb x 2
8gb G.Skill Ram
Windows 7 64bit

Now I have read that the windows 7 64bit can complicate the process and I wanted to make sure that I was viewing the most up-to-date advice if someone would be able to direct me.

I have been reading these resources:
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6344...-asus-p5q.html
http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/conten...php?content.30

These seem to be some of the recommended instructions:
1. Download proper tool version for your Windows OS in bottom of this guide.
2. Unpack it to some directory on harddrive. For Windows Vista or Windows 7 disable UAC.
3. Run command prompt with administrator rights ("Run" menu in Windows Start menu and type cmd there)
4. Go to directory with patch and run InstallSLI.cmd.
5. If everything ok, tool will report "SLI patch installed" and exit.
6. Reboot.
7. During boot there will be "extra OS" selection, marked "SLI enabled". This is one to use with SLI patch active.
8. Select SLI enabled system and boot it.
9. System should run SLI now, until BIOS or motherboard changed.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colorado S14;13024809*
> I have read some of the guides on running SLI with the P5Q PRO Turbo, but wanted to get some last minute direction before I dive head first.
> 
> Specs:
> P5Q PRO Turbo
> Core 2 Duo E6600
> EVGA 8800GTS 512mb x 2
> 8gb G.Skill Ram
> Windows 7 64bit
> 
> Now I have read that the windows 7 64bit can complicate the process and I wanted to make sure that I was viewing the most up-to-date advice if someone would be able to direct me.
> 
> I have been reading these resources:
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/634404-guide-how-run-sli-asus-p5q.html
> http://xdevs.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.30
> 
> These seem to be some of the recommended instructions:
> 1. Download proper tool version for your Windows OS in bottom of this guide.
> 2. Unpack it to some directory on harddrive. For Windows Vista or Windows 7 disable UAC.
> 3. Run command prompt with administrator rights ("Run" menu in Windows Start menu and type cmd there)
> 4. Go to directory with patch and run InstallSLI.cmd.
> 5. If everything ok, tool will report "SLI patch installed" and exit.
> 6. Reboot.
> 7. During boot there will be "extra OS" selection, marked "SLI enabled". This is one to use with SLI patch active.
> 8. Select SLI enabled system and boot it.
> 9. System should run SLI now, until BIOS or motherboard changed.


Here you go http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/670810-howto-sli-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx.html

Very simple procedure. Works very well. Tested it myself in Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit. If you have a SLI bridge, use it. You will get better performance.


----------



## Colorado S14

Well, I worked through the process last night but ran into some issues.

Installed the patch, ran the install, shut down system, installed the new card with PCI-E power and SLI Bridge (seemed to have issues going into slot), restarted, selected "Windows 7 x64 SLI-Enabled" boot option, started fine, new hardware detected message, started to automatically DL new graphics drivers, system dies, tried to restart and it began to boot, dies again at MoBo screen, will not power up at at all, removed 2nd card, starts fine, booted from non-sli enabled option, Windows loads and everything looks fine like it never happened.........

Ideas?


----------



## KingT

This is for my late P5Q Pro..

Pour out a little liquor for it..













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncmvQAbPl9M&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colorado S14;13037713*
> Well, I worked through the process last night but ran into some issues.
> 
> Installed the patch, ran the install, shut down system, installed the new card with PCI-E power and SLI Bridge (seemed to have issues going into slot), restarted, selected "Windows 7 x64 SLI-Enabled" boot option, started fine, new hardware detected message, started to automatically DL new graphics drivers, system dies, tried to restart and it began to boot, dies again at MoBo screen, will not power up at at all, removed 2nd card, starts fine, booted from non-sli enabled option, Windows loads and everything looks fine like it never happened.........
> 
> Ideas?


Try second card in first slot, if its working, ur second slot is gone, if not card is gone...


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Please keep us updated on what's happening regarding your rig.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047371*
> *KingT*
> 
> Please keep us updated on what's happening regarding your rig.


Nothing,mobo is dead it has blown IC that controls one CPU Power Phase (so it was not due high vNB)










It didn't sparked right along as mobo refused to power up,just moved fan for a split of a second and nothing..

It was like some sort of a protection was going on and red LED on PSU would stay on..

I have tested my PSU on another comp and it was fine,also tested another PSU on P5Q pro and it did the same thing (before sparking)..

After maybe 20 trials it did power up but sparked on that IC (it didn't melted it)..

So now I'm running G31 P5KPL-VM and Q9550 @ 3GHz + GF 8500GT + 2GB RAM in crappy case..

Here is my Q9550 ROCK SOLID @ 3.4GHz on this P5KPL-VM Validation Link and that Vcore= 1.12V s Under full load in P95..

But due mobo not detecting LAN beyond 460MHz FSB I keep it @ 3GHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Yeah, you posted that picture in the EP45 thread...

Don't you have a PCI-Lan card you can use in that cheap mobo?

How is your status regarding finding a replacement for your dead P5Q Pro?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047506*
> *KingT*
> 
> Yeah, you posted that picture in the EP45 thread...
> 
> Don't you have a PCI-Lan card you can use in that cheap mobo?
> 
> How is your status regarding finding a replacement for your dead P5Q Pro?


No I don't have a PCI LAN card..

It's status quo,mobo is nowhere to be found..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047639*
> No I don't have a PCI LAN card..
> 
> It's status quo,mobo is nowhere to be found..
> 
> CHEERS..


The Norwegian webshop where I got my dirt cheap 'open box' P5Q-E now have 2 'Open Box' P5Q Deluxe boards for 73 Euros pr. board + shipping.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047651*
> The Norwegian webshop where I got my dirt cheap 'open box' P5Q-E now have 2 'Open Box' P5Q Deluxe boards for 73 Euros + shipping.


How much is shipping??

Do they have P5Q Pro TURBO??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047683*
> How much is shipping??
> 
> Do they have P5Q Pro TURBO??
> 
> CHEERS..


Look for yourself. Don't now if they ship outside of country..

http://www.ps.no/salg.aspx


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047697*
> Look for yourself. Don't now if they ship outside of country..
> 
> http://www.ps.no/salg.aspx


How in hell am I going to know if they ship as I don't speak Norwegian and don't know what's currency is like compared to Euro..

For 100E I can get P5Q Deluxe here,also on E Bay I have found one P5Q Deluxe Manufacturer refurbished for 160$ total, but also for a few Euros more I could get P67 mobo..

I'm not going to spend that kind of money on a mobo that would yield me 100MHz more compared to P5Q Pro..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047746*
> How in hell am I going to know if they ship as I don't speak Norwegian and don't know what's currency is like compared to Euro..
> 
> For 100E I can get P5Q Deluxe here,also on E Bay I have found one P5Q Deluxe Manufacturer refurbished for 160$ total, but also for a few Euros more I could get P67 mobo..
> 
> I'm not going to spend that kind of money on a mobo that would yield me 100MHz more compared to P5Q Pro..
> 
> CHEERS..


http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-Technology-GA-EP45-UD3P-Motherboard_W0QQitemZ270731550688QQcategoryZ1244QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m410QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DRPSI%26itu%3DUCP%252BUA%252BMAGEXP%26otn%3D10%26po%3DLPV%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8310628203502236244


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047832*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Gigabyte-Technology-GA-EP45-UD3P-Motherboard_W0QQitemZ270731550688QQcategoryZ1244QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m410QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DRPSI%26itu%3DUCP%252BUA%252BMAGEXP%26otn%3D10%26po%3DLPV%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8310628203502236244


I have sen them all,unfortunately ships only to US..









Thanx anyway man..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

http://translate.google.no/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=no&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ps.no%2Fsalg.aspx

And divide all the prices you see using the Euro Currency. And you get them in Euro.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047883*
> http://translate.google.no/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=no&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=no&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ps.no%2Fsalg.aspx
> 
> And divide all the prices you see using the Euro Currency. And you get them in Euro.


Thanx man,but that's too much hustle to deal with from the payment to the shipping..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047901*
> Thanx man,but that's too much hustle to deal with from the payment to the shipping..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know... I thought they was a bit expensive too.. add shipping and they get very expensive...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13047911*
> I know... I thought they was a bit expensive too.. add shipping and they get very expensive...


Yeah unfortunately,it would probably cost over 110E with shipping and for a 2nd hand LGA775 mobo it's too much..

Maybe not too much for Maximus Formula II







..

I'm thinking of spending up to 110$ or around 75E shipping included..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047953*
> Yeah unfortunately,it would probably cost over 110E with shipping and for a 2nd hand LGA775 mobo it's too much..
> 
> Maybe not too much for Maximus Formula II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> I'm thinking of spending up to 110$ or around 75E shipping included..
> 
> CHEERS..


Why not use that cheap board in your primary casing, install your GTX 480, get hold of a dirt cheap LAN card and use that Q9550 at 3.4GHz until you go Sandy next year? I know it sounds hash, but it seems it is harder getting hold of those good 775 boards where you live VS Norway...

Came to think of your cheap board missing RAID though...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13048033*
> Why not use that cheap board in your primary casing, install your GTX 480, get hold of a dirt cheap LAN card and use that Q9550 at 3.4GHz until you go Sandy next year? I know it sounds hash, but it seems it is harder getting hold of those good 775 boards where you live VS Norway...
> 
> Came to think of your cheap board missing RAID though...


Nah man I would be too much disgusted with it..









I'll keep on looking,and if I don't find anything then SandyBridge here I come..









I will be gone until Sunday man,so take care of yourself man and this thread..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13048077*
> Nah man I would be too much disgusted with it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep on looking,and if I don't find anything then SandyBridge here I come..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be gone until Sunday man,so take care of yourself man and this thread..
> 
> CHEERS..
> 
> CHEERS..


Good luck then.

BTW: Only reason I bought that P5Q-E was that dirt cheap price... 25 Euro + shipping (total 45 Euro). If not for that price I would never have bought more 775 boards, as I've probably said before. Not worth using much money on this old socket anymore.. Even if it is still a good platform...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13048098*
> Good luck then.
> 
> BTW: Only reason I bought that P5Q-E was that dirt cheap price... 25 Euro + shipping (total 45 Euro). If not for that price I would never have bought more 775 boards, as I've probably said before. Not worth using much money on this old socket anymore.. Even if it is still a good platform...


You lucky old dog..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Deleted*


----------



## KingT

This club seems dead without me..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


This club seems dead without me..









CHEERS..


I'm here man









I have seen this thread dying more and more out lately. Mostly you and me have posted here. Sad but true


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'm here man









I have seen this thread dying more and more out lately. Mostly you and me have posted here. Sad but true










Yeah just like my P5Q Pro died..









Yeah we are the playaz in this club for sure..









CHEERS..


----------



## tsyra

Hello there, I am a p5q pro turbo owner and I had some questions about upgrading...I am using a workstation Ati firepro v3800 card in my system(and dual monitors) and everything is fine. I was thinking of getting a second graphics card NOT in crossfire and connect that to my plasma for gaming. I know the second pcix will run at x8 but is it okay to connect a 2.1 card to x8 slot ? The motherboard supports crossfire but can I install a nvidia card like gtx460 on second slot or should I be looking at getting a comparable radeon ? Some of these new graphics cards perform really well and I am very tempted to grab one.

Any help much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsyra;13099184*
> Hello there, I am a p5q pro turbo owner and I had some questions about upgrading...I am using a workstation Ati firepro v3800 card in my system(and dual monitors) and everything is fine. I was thinking of getting a second graphics card NOT in crossfire and connect that to my plasma for gaming. I know the second pcix will run at x8 but is it okay to connect a 2.1 card to x8 slot ? The motherboard supports crossfire but can I install a nvidia card like gtx460 on second slot or should I be looking at getting a comparable radeon ? Some of these new graphics cards perform really well and I am very tempted to grab one.
> 
> Any help much appreciated. Thanks.


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard tsyra!!!









If you want to use ATi card in the 1st slot and nVidia card in the 2nd slot... do check out the link to the guide on "how to run PhysX in two steps" in the 1st page post#1 of this club!







It might be a little waste of the nVidia card... but it's worth to try and see the result as I haven't done that yet.









Please also take some time to fill out your system info under User CP.









Most common needed resource catering to this mobo is available in the 1st page, post #1 and #2!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## tsyra

I filled out my info whatever I knew...

@ocman what do you mean "it might be a little waste of the nvidia card" ? It's either the Radeon 5770 or Nvidia GTX 460. Since I have a ATI card already it would be nice to get a nvidia card in there but I would much rather prefer the easier setup. I have a feeling the Radeon 5770 would play nicer with the other card I have...


----------



## Ouwe Reus

hey guys,
finaly made it the 4 GHz barrier.
Don't no if stable but I made it
See URL
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1766116


----------



## KingT

Bump 4 D dead Club..









CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

You guys are a bad influence on me!








Here I was contented with my current setting & you got me to thinking
about getting it back up to a 2000 FSB...so I did!









But now since I've had a lot of time on this setup & are more familiar with the bios settings I was able to not only improve the Throughput & Gaming Performance, but make it _Rock Solid_ stable too!









For those that look at this post & have an E8400 & this mobo these are the general bios settings in the screenshot below.
Btw & have the performance level set to 10 with all the pullin's enabled.


----------



## KingT

@ *MUff1N*

Nice going there man..

Now go even further as your setup can handle it..









Now here's a guy who ran *P95 STABLE* *600MHz FSB* on a *Biostar TPower I45* mobo and *E8500 C0* (7x 600 = *4.2GHz*) *CLICK HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

How is it going mate? Any news regarding motherboards?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

How is it going mate? Any news regarding motherboards?


No man,still the same..

I have found a few mobos o E bay but still deciding on them (too much money..







)

I have found a few local EP45 mobos but lower end UD3LR (cost ~ 50Euros)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No man,still the same..

I have found a few mobos o E bay but still deciding on them (too much money..







)

I have found a few local EP45 mobos but lower end UD3LR (cost ~ 50Euros)..

CHEERS..


nah man, go for asus p5...
we miss u here.. hhe


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No man,still the same..

I have found a few mobos o E bay but still deciding on them (too much money..







)

I have found a few local EP45 mobos but lower end UD3LR (cost ~ 50Euros)..

CHEERS..


Then maybe you should consider going Sandy.. Sell that Q9550...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


nah man, go for asus p5...
we miss u here.. hhe


I would if I find one for a nice price..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Then maybe you should consider going Sandy.. Sell that Q9550...


Yeah I'll definitely take my time with this situation, wait for a nice priced P45 mobo or wait as P67 become more available in a next few months and go SB..

To tell you the truth I have my eyes on GA-P67A-UD4 mobo..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I would if I find one for a nice price..









Yeah I'll definitely take my time with this situation, wait for a nice priced P45 mobo or wait as P67 become more available in a next few months and go SB..

To tell you the truth I have my eyes on GA-P67-DS4 mobo..









CHEERS..


I've been considering ASUS P8P67 EVO myself. Most brands are available in big quantities here in Norway.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've been considering ASUS P8P67 EVO myself.


Gigabyte P67 looks so much better than Asus,and considering Asus has so much issues with their P67 mobos being DOA etc I think that I'll pass on their P67 lineup this time..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Most brands are available in big quantities here in Norway.


Well not here yet,besides lower end B3 P67 like Asus P8P67 LE etc..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

That Norwegian webshop where I bought my P5Q-E (Only mobo) for 25 Euros + shipping still has that overpriced P5Q Premium (Only mobo) in stock and those two Deluxe's (Only mobo) for 73 Euros each. That Premium is totally overpriced but those Deluxe's are not that bad. Premium has been laying there for over a month now.. ? And the two Deluxe's for a few weeks..

It seems people are loosing interest in these boards now... Most are probably going Sandy these days...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13147604*
> *KingT*
> 
> That Norwegian webshop where I bought my P5Q-E (Only mobo) for 25 Euros + shipping still has that overpriced P5Q Premium (Only mobo) in stock and those two Deluxe's (Only mobo) for 73 Euros each. That Premium is totally overpriced but those Deluxe's are not that bad. Premium has been laying there for over a month now.. ? And the two Deluxe's for a few weeks..
> 
> It seems people are loosing interest in these boards now... Most are probably going Sandy these days...


Yeah but shipping would be a pain in the a## from there..

I have found on E-bay :

*GA-EP45 UD3P* for 117 Euros (shipping included)

*P5Q-E* for 112 Euros (shipping included)

*P5Q Deluxe* for 110 Euros (shipping included)

But stilll to much for a LGA775 mobo since for a few Euros more I could get me a P67 mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13147813*
> Yeah but shipping would be a pain in the a## from there..
> 
> I have found on E-bay :
> 
> *GA-EP45 UD3P* for 117 Euros (shipping included)
> 
> *P5Q-E* for 112 Euros (shipping included)
> 
> *P5Q Deluxe* for 110 Euros (shipping included)
> 
> But stilll to much for a LGA775 mobo since for a few Euros more I could get me a P67 mobo..
> 
> CHEERS..


Still you need a 2500K/2600K and DDR3 RAM. Also did your Hyper 212+ come with 1156/1155 mounting?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13147822*
> Still you need a 2500K/2600K and DDR3 RAM. Also did your Hyper 212+ come with 1156/1155 mounting?


Yeah but it would be definitely more worth it..

My Hyper 212 (not +) has no LGA 1156 mountings (would cost me 7 Euros)..

I could sell my HyperX RAM for at least 50 Euros and buy me some 1600MHz DDR3 RAM for that money..

The only money that I would be really spending would be for SB CPU (since I plan on buying a mobo anyway)..

I probably would not sell my Q9550 as I would leave it for my 2ndary rig..(maybe in the future buy a P45 mobo for a cheap and again play with it..)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13147845*
> Yeah but it would be definitely more worth it..
> 
> My Hyper 212 (not +) has no LGA 1156 mountings (would cost me 7 Euros)..
> 
> I could sell my HyperX RAM for at least 50 Euros and buy me some 1600MHz DDR3 RAM for that money..
> 
> The only money that I would be really spending would be for SB CPU (since I plan on buying a mobo anyway)..
> 
> I probably would not sell my Q9550 as I would leave it for my 2ndary rig..(maybe in the future buy a P45 mobo for a cheap and again play with it..)
> 
> CHEERS..


So you fixed those boot issues you had when using Q9550 in your secondary rig?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13147852*
> So you fixed those boot issues you had when using Q9550 in your secondary rig?


They seem to be gone for a over a week now..

As I said I would spend up to a 80 Euros on a P45 mobo,not more..

So PM me for that TURBO of yours..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13147862*
> They seem to be gone for a over a week now..
> 
> As I said I would spend up to a 80 Euros on a P45 mobo,not more..
> 
> So PM me for that TURBO of yours..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I don't know what to do... I wan't something new to play with, but I know my P5Q-E/[email protected] combo is pretty strong... Probably as fast a Sandy at 3.4GHz in many cases..

I can't help it, but I just love to fickle with these 775 systems.. Sandy is all about increasing the multi. Almost too easy







Will probably be fun for a little while though









However, If I go Sandy, P5Q-E/Q9650 will go into secondary system. So will still have this cool setup.


----------



## ocman

KingT, if getting a great 775 mobo is no hope... You can always sell the rest of stuff from that P5Q PRO system and save some more money to get IvyBridge mobo.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13047851*
> I have sen them all,unfortunately ships only to US..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx anyway man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Just a reminder. I told you I would ship anything you needed from here to you if it will help you.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13160724*
> Just a reminder. I told you I would ship anything you needed from here to you if it will help you.


Thanx man really appreciate it..

Dunno how much would shipping cost to Europe though..

I will keep that in mind..


----------



## Taz_Man

I have a strange situation that recently occurred with my P5Q-E the other day.

I was in the middle of watching a TV Show on my computer & my external speakers hadn't been working so I tried to unplug them & plug them back in when everything locked up on me even though SoundMax had detected them.

So I powered off & on my computer but my hard drive wouldn't boot up & I was able to see a Windows quick blue screen with an error as it rebooted.

I even tried to reload Windows XP completely on my other hard drive but keep getting different error messages until I finally disabled the overclocking. Once I did everything worked again. But now it still won't let me overclock with the same settings I had been using the whole time. Plus I still can't boot from the original hard drive regardless.

Any suggestions, clues or ideas before I pull this board & replace it with another one I got I can try?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13160806*
> I have a strange situation that recently occurred with my P5Q-E the other day.
> 
> I was in the middle of watching a TV Show on my computer & my external speakers hadn't been working so I tried to unplug them & plug them back in when everything locked up on me even though SoundMax had detected them.
> 
> So I powered off & on my computer but my hard drive wouldn't boot up & I was able to see a Windows quick blue screen with an error as it rebooted.
> 
> I even tried to reload Windows XP completely on my other hard drive but keep getting different error messages until I finally disabled the overclocking. Once I did everything worked again. *But now it still won't let me overclock with the same settings* I had been using the whole time. *Plus I still can't boot from the original hard drive regardless*.
> 
> Any suggestions, clues or ideas before I pull this board & replace it with another one I got I can try?


1. Clear CMOS..

2. Check your RAM for damage/ instability..

3. Maybe your HDD bit the dust or OS has somehow get corrupted..

4. If you're using a PCI sound card disconnect it from PC..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


1. Clear CMOS..

2. Check your RAM for damage/ instability..

3. Maybe your HDD bit the dust or OS has somehow get corrupted..

4. If you're using a PCI sound card disconnect it from PC..

CHEERS..


This^

Power off, turn off PSU, hold down the power button for 30 secs. Take out battery, clear cmos for 5 minutes. Put all back and try again.

If that does not work, try testing mem using memtest 86.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


1. Clear CMOS..

2. Check your RAM for damage/ instability..

3. Maybe your HDD bit the dust or OS has somehow get corrupted..

4. If you're using a PCI sound card disconnect it from PC..

CHEERS..


Since I usually keep two boots drives going I just installed the other one & now that I have that going I can access the drive that won't boot without any problems. All the information is there & I can re-install XP on it when I am ready to. The drive is ok but yes the OS got corrupt somehow. I don't use a sound card just the built in sound on the board.

Also when I tried to overclock I did try without changing the RAM settings but still had the same problems.


----------



## turrican9

So what's the highest stable mem speed you guys are getting using 2x2GB in the P5Q Pro Turbo?

I've found that my P5Q-E overclocks mem much easier. Almost as if Asus has crippled mem overclocking too in the Pro Turbo..


----------



## Erper

i think my xms2 800 mhz x8 can get on 960mhz...
didnt try with 4gb
but 2gb get to 1000mhz


----------



## centy

Hey guys I just received a Pro Turbo as a replacement for my borked bios DFI Lanparty DK P45 T2RS. Currently testing 423x8.5 for 3.6Ghz, the DFI board allowed me to do this with stock voltages for everything. I've had to increase VTT to 1.36 (x0.63) to get any sort of stability on this board, but thinking about it:: the resultant GTLREF of 1.24 (x0.67) 0.8308v as on the dfi is not too different from 1.36 (x0.63) 0.8568. If the board had a 0.67 CPU GTL maybe I wouldn't have to raise VTT so much? I will try 0.61 next to bring the GTLREF closer to what worked well on the dfi board for so long.
I see a lot of setting around and none of them seemed to need VTT to go as high as I have, but stability returns for me as soon as the VTT is increased so I'm pretty sure it was neccessary to do so. Any thoughts?


----------



## Taz_Man

Alright here's what happened. I went to clear the CMOS but before I pulled the battery on this board there is a Reset switch, however when I tried to press on the switch it didn't even move for some reason. Then there was another switch right next to it that I couldn't remember what it was for that I went ahead & pressed. That one did work. I had the power cable unplugged when I did this. Then I pulled the battery & replaced it.

1. Once I booted back & set the normal settings I ran Memtest 86 & got no errors.

2. Next I OC'd with normal settings except I left memory set at Auto & DRAM Voltage at Auto.

3. I ran Memtest again & this time I got errors.

4. I continued changing the DRAM Freq & DRAM voltage but I kept getting errors whether I used 901 & Auto, 901 & 2.2v, 1801 & 2.2v, & even 1801 & 2.0v.

5. Finally I tried 1801 with the voltage set back at Auto & there were no errors. Not only that but after the clean Memtest & finding a good voltage I was now able to boot up again while OC'd.

Once again KingT you hit the nail on the head. My memory somehow got f'd up. I have a feeling this board caused it too.

Looks like I need to buy a couple of new sticks of memory now.

P5Q-E Validation 4.07 ATM


----------



## centy

DRAM Voltage on AUTO.. bad move.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


Hey guys I just received a Pro Turbo as a replacement for my borked bios DFI Lanparty DK P45 T2RS. Currently testing 423x8.5 for 3.6Ghz, the DFI board allowed me to do this with stock voltages for everything. I've had to increase VTT to 1.36 (x0.63) to get any sort of stability on this board, but thinking about it:: the resultant GTLREF of 1.24 (x0.67) 0.8308v as on the dfi is not too different from 1.36 (x0.63) 0.8568. If the board had a 0.67 CPU GTL maybe I wouldn't have to raise VTT so much? I will try 0.61 next to bring the GTLREF closer to what worked well on the dfi board for so long.
I see a lot of setting around and none of them seemed to need VTT to go as high as I have, but stability returns for me as soon as the VTT is increased so I'm pretty sure it was neccessary to do so. Any thoughts?


Sounds to me like you have the VTT way to high for as low as you have yours clocked. A VTT of 1.34 is used for about 467x9 which is over 4 GHz.
I don't think you can compare the Pro Turbo to a DFI board at all.

If you look back a few pages KingT has posted some settings that work great for a Pro Turbo.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


DRAM Voltage on AUTO.. bad move.


Not when it's the only way it works as I described









I need to replace it anyways so what difference does it make


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Sounds to me like you have the VTT way to high for as low as you have yours clocked. A VTT of 1.34 is used for about 467x9 which is over 4 GHz.
I don't think you can compare the Pro Turbo to a DFI board at all.

If you look back a few pages KingT has posted some settings that work great for a Pro Turbo.


VTT will vary from CPU to CPU. My Q9400 in my P5Q Pro Turbo needs 1.34v VTT x0.65 to be Large FFT's stable at 450FSB.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


VTT will vary from CPU to CPU. My Q9400 in my P5Q Pro Turbo needs 1.34v VTT x0.65 to be Large FFT's stable at 450FSB.


Mines currently running at 1.30v.


----------



## KingT

My Q9550 needs:

1.20V VTT (0.65x GTL) ,vNB=1.20V for 425MHz FSB

1.26V VTT (0.65x GTL), vNB=1.26V for 453MHz FSB..

All were 12h+ stable in P95 Large FFT..

CHEERS..


----------



## centy

Hmm I seem to have overlooked the 0.65 GTL, should be able to make VTT a little lower if I use this.


----------



## Erper

kinguljaT... u said that some mobos with better revision are better for OC...
mine is A3...

would that make any difference..


----------



## centy

about 10mhz extra max fsb I read, I also have an A3 but don't expect or want to get anywhere near fsb limit for the board. All I want is the 471x8.5 I've become used to rockin' 24/7 on my DFI. I'll settle for a stable 3.6Ghz in time for portal 2


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13165761*
> about 10mhz extra max fsb I read, I also have an A3 but don't expect or want to get anywhere near fsb limit for the board. All I want is the 471x8.5 I've become used to rockin' 24/7 on my DFI. I'll settle for a stable 3.6Ghz in time for portal 2


For the P5Q Pro Turbo to keep Quads stable past 460FSB in Prime95 Large FFT's you need really high VTT volts. Since there are limited GTL settings.

Right now I'm testing Large FFT's in my P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected] (475FSB) and using 1.5v VTT x0.65GTL


----------



## Vhozard

ASUS P5Q Pro, add me please


----------



## centy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13165897*
> For the P5Q Pro Turbo to keep Quads stable past 460FSB in Prime95 Large FFT's you need really high VTT volts. Since there are limited GTL settings.
> 
> Right now I'm testing Large FFT's in my P5Q Pro Turbo/[email protected] (475FSB) and using 1.5v VTT x0.65GTL


I'm sticking to 1.4 VTT max lol, you are brave son

And you can add me too if you like, I'll probably be around these parts quite a bit in the coming weeks


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey guys should I just go ahead & buy the same memory I've been using. This OCZ Platinum has lasted me quite awhile now as it is.

I should even be able to get it warrantied but I obviously need something in the meantime unless they will do an advance replacement.


----------



## ocman

Hi and welcome to OCN and welcome aboard centy and Vhozard!!!









Check out the 1st page of this club post 1 and post 2 for related info, hacks, mods, helpful tips, and overclocking guides and references for the mobos.









Feel free to post in this club!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13165546*
> kinguljaT... u said that some mobos with better revision are better for OC...
> mine is A3...
> 
> would that make any difference..


Probably your A3 P5Q Pro would hit higher max FSB than my A2 (my max was 530MHz FSB)..

Turrican9's Pro TURBO hit 560MHz FSB and it has A3 rev NB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13166052*
> I'm sticking to 1.4 VTT max lol, you are brave son
> 
> And you can add me too if you like, I'll probably be around these parts quite a bit in the coming weeks


If you stick with 1.4v VTT you will not get very far..

People have been running 1.6v VTT on 45nm CPU's for months without it taking damage.

Simply, as I see it, no one has any proof that VTT has killed CPU's. So for me, this is a myth.

I've been all the way up to 1.9v VTT in order to achieve max FSB. Only a few seconds before it froze though. No damage was taken.

*Tpower i45 P45 revA2 vs P45 revA3 FSB OC report*

_Tpower i45 P45(revA2) Bios 0710
max post @ 645FSB
into windows @ 620FSB
max fsb 662FSB
****** EDIT -- wrong screen ******

Tpower i45 P45(rev A3) Bios 0710
max post @ 655FSB
into windows @ 640FSB
max fsb 674FSB_


----------



## KingT

Not worth it at all ^^..

Once you burn your HW there's no turning back,trust me I know..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13171780*
> Not worth it at all ^^..
> 
> Once you burn your HW there's no turning back,trust me I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You just got unlucky. **** happens.

If you're going to be the King you have to take your chances. Simple as that. And you will do it again.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You just got unlucky. **** happens.

If you're going to be the King you have to take your chances. Simple as that. And you will do it again.


Yeah I took my chances but that was suicide run..

For 24/7 usage I would never run such high vFSB,vNB and Vcore just to yield me a 100Mhz more..

The difference between running 3.9GHz w/ safe voltages and 4 - 4.1GHz with high vFSB is non existence in real life usage so = NOT WORTH IT..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Probably your A3 P5Q Pro would hit higher max FSB than my A2 (my max was 530MHz FSB)..

Turrican9's Pro TURBO hit 560MHz FSB and it has A3 rev NB..

CHEERS..


so what do u mean that max i could pull out with my set up would be,..

i know u gave me 470-480 on it and worked until something started melting and i gave up... now its on 435...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


so what do u mean that max i could pull out with my set up would be,..

i know u gave me 470-480 on it and worked until something started melting and i gave up... now its on 435...


By max FSB I mean for validation purposes only with CPU-Z (using SetFSB program for upping FSB from OS)..

If you had 1066MHz RAM or better you could pull 530MHz+ for validation..

Max game/3DMark 06/11/Vantage stable that I had was 506MHz FSB (4.3GHz)..

Also max FSB that I could boot to OS with was 506MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well ur memory is 1066... mine is 800
so i dont think i could hit more than 480-490...
duo core on ep35c i can hit 501.... but i get only 3.50ghz...
wish if just in test purposes, without burning whole MOBO (king







)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


well ur memory is 1066... mine is 800
so i dont think i could hit more than 480-490...
duo core on ep35c i can hit 501.... but i get only 3.50ghz...
wish if just in test purposes, without burning whole MOBO (king







)


And I was talking about P5Q Pro + Q9550..

With a great OCer C2Duo CPU and good RAM it would be possible to hit well over 600MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well i have 2 c2d... 
e6550 hits 501
e2160 hits around 350


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


well i have 2 c2d... 
e6550 hits 501
e2160 hits around 350


Well maybe your CPU's are holding you back..

My E6750 hit 533MHz easily and could go even further on P5Q Pro..

Also I have run E8400 @ 550Mhz easily on it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well i didnt try 6550 on pro, it might hit even more..
for e2160... hm, i dont think that cpu can go more than 360 on p35 mobo...
for p45 maybe...
i saw 4ghz club where e2160 is on the top with 4ghz + more.......


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


well i didnt try 6550 on pro, it might hit even more..
for e2160... hm, i dont think that cpu can go more than 360 on p35 mobo...
for p45 maybe...
i saw 4ghz club where e2160 is on the top with 4ghz + more.......


Try it with only 2GB of RAM in the system..

For 7x 533Mhz FSB (3.7GHz) My E6750 needed:

Vcore= 1.2875V
vFSB= 1.36V
vPLL= 1.60V
CPU GTL= 0.65x
vNB= 1.36V

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

does the same setup apply for ep35c-ds3r..

EDIT:
Ive left thread under intel mobos, Gigabyte and intel chips but got only 1 reply


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


does the same setup apply for ep35c-ds3r..

EDIT:
Ive left thread under intel mobos, Gigabyte and intel chips but got only 1 reply


Dunno try it,maybe upp vNB to 1.46V o P35 mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Dunno try it,maybe upp vNB to 1.46V o P35 mobo..

CHEERS..


i did even 1.5


----------



## centy

what are people settings CPU Margin Enhancement to? And are the 1:1 straps the only ones to use, I just remembered I was using 5:6 on my DFI to acheive 3.6Ghz with minimal voltages. That's all I really have left to try anf get Large FFTs stable


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13177675*
> what are people settings CPU Margin Enhancement to? And are the 1:1 straps the only ones to use, I just remembered I was using 5:6 on my DFI to acheive 3.6Ghz with minimal voltages. That's all I really have left to try anf get Large FFTs stable


CPU Margin Enh. is useless but I set it to PERFORMANCE..

For the best stability test your OC with RAM:FSB=1:1 and if you pass then try higher RAM freq to test..

You do not want to RAM mess with your OC testing..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Asus P5Q Pro and Pro Turbo seems pretty useless for anything but 1:1 FSB:RAM.


----------



## centy

Ok, seeing as the memory is only running at 423Mhz I've dropped the timings to 5-4-4-12 and set common performance level to 10, also disabled LLC, testing now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13178011*
> Ok, seeing as the memory is only running at 423Mhz I've dropped the timings to 5-4-4-12 and set common performance level to 10, also disabled LLC, testing now.


Set RAM timings to 5-5-5-15 when you test OC with P95 Large FFT..

After (if) you pass then play with RAM and test it with memtest Windows ver. 4.0..

CHEERS..


----------



## centy

Thanks KingT, i'll up the CPUPLL a little first I was still on 1.50v


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13178398*
> Thanks KingT, i'll up the CPUPLL a little first I was still on 1.50v


You should need no more than 1.54v for PLL


----------



## centy

Cheers


----------



## Erper

guys, what do u say to swap i7 920, 3gb ddr3 1333, x58-ud5 for my whole setup of p35...


----------



## centy

For how much money?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13178598*
> guys, what do u say to swap i7 920, 3gb ddr3 1333, x58-ud5 for my whole setup of p35...


That would be a giant leap in performance..

Go for it..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

just swap... the guy is selling all together but might willing to swap for something is usefull...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13178732*
> That would be a giant leap in performance..
> 
> Go for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


if i swap it, i might get rid of my pro and maybe send it to ya.. heheh


----------



## centy

If It's a straight swap, your mobo, cpu and 8gb for his mobo, cpu and memory I would, I don't like this board i'd certainly rather have a x58 ud5 and an i7 to play with.


----------



## Erper

im not swaping pro and q/.//
ist ep35c-ds3r
e6550 @ 3.5
500w
8800gt
80hdd
no ram...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13178857*
> im not swaping pro and q/.//
> ist ep35c-ds3r
> e6550 @ 3.5
> 500w
> 8800gt
> 80hdd
> no ram...


That's epic swap right there..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13178857*
> im not swaping pro and q/.//
> ist ep35c-ds3r
> e6550 @ 3.5
> 500w
> 8800gt
> 80hdd
> no ram...


Are you from Sarajevo? So you will donate your P5Q Pro to *KingT*?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13178903*
> Are you from Sarajevo? So you will donate your P5Q Pro to *KingT*?


im not from sarajevo... but could maybe send him through post.. hehe


----------



## centy

Yes do that swap in the blink of an eye, old for new


----------



## Erper

i mean, its very good setup...
so whole setup for 3 items...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13179091*
> i mean, its very good setup...
> so whole setup for 3 items...


Still worth it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ill try to persuade him for the swap...


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

Lol! I fell for this one: Click HERE to hear a clicking sound


----------



## centy

Large FFT's failed after about 1hr 45mins again







Upped CPU PLL again to 1.54 settings are as shown, any ideas on what to try next if it fails?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13179894*
> Large FFT's failed after about 1hr 45mins again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upped CPU PLL again to 1.54 settings are as shown, any ideas on what to try next if it fails?


Give me your settings?


----------



## centy

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7556712/3.6ghz.asus.p5qproturbo.png

The preview worked fine but dissapeared on posting, image too big maybe?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centy;13179994*
> http://photos-1.dropbox.com/i/o/AGWDR87IBoBiWCq2fVprhiL9dcgFLnTaHnUlKY6iI9M/7556712/1303257600/bd97f7d
> 
> The preview worked fine but dissapeared on posting, image too big maybe?


Your link is down.

btw:
*
Happy 3000 Posts for the Club!!!*


----------



## centy

Try now, not the quoted link


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7556712/3.6g...5qproturbo.png

The preview worked fine but dissapeared on posting, image too big maybe?


Your DRAM Voltage is probably causing the problems. I've found these boards liking 1.9v +, even if they overvolt. Try 1.94. And come on? You can do a much better clock than this.

I'll post a template for you here...

JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8.5
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 450 (Try 460 later on. VTT 1.4v. Lower if stable. And maybe a tad more V-core)
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-900

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

All at AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10]
All Pull-Ins Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.3000 (Probably enough If you have E0 stepping and LLC enabled. Try higher if unstable)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.65x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.4 (Try lower if stable)
DRAM Voltage: 1.94 (Try 1.96 or 1.98 if unstable)
NB Voltage: 1.26 (This is enough for 450FSB)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance

*And do not tighten RAM timings before you have tested everything else stable. Or else you cannot isolate. *


----------



## centy

The are low voltage modules, the won't like 1.9v for very long. I'll try some of the other settings though.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


The are low voltage modules, the won't like 1.9v for very long. I'll try some of the other settings though.


What do you mean ? Most standard DDR2 RAM is rated at 1.8v. Aren't yours? I'm saying this board likes to run them at 1.9v +.

And believe me, with this board you can be perfectly stable with memtest 86 for DOS at lower voltages, but not under Load in Windows. Should be tested with memtest for Windows, using 4 sessions with 750MB in each Window, when using 4GB RAM. Also Prime 95 Blend is elementary


----------



## turrican9

*centy*

This should be pretty easy. The Asus P5Q Pro Turbo are reliable up to 460FSB with Quads, using up to the 1.4v VTT Range. And your Q9550 E0 should do 4GHz + easy on air. So there should be no problem at all to do in the 3.8 - 3.9GHz range. Not at all.

450FSB x 8.5 should be a breeze. And 460FSB x8.5 should be very possible.


----------



## centy

I mean they still only need 1.8v for 1066Mhz, 1.85v for 1150Mhz. Much lower than most other sets I see. I'll give em a little bump though as not much else seems to be working, had most success with VTT but its still not playing along.

I'm with you, it should be easier than this.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13179358*
> *Erper*
> 
> Lol! I fell for this one: Click HERE to hear a clicking sound


Hahahagaahahahahaahahahha


----------



## centy

Progress







should be able to lower vdimm, vcore and vmch a little. I'm pretty sure it was the move to VTT 1.38 and GTL 0.61 that improved stability so much.


----------



## centy

Whoops double post


----------



## KingT

@ *centy*

Why do you run vFSB= 1.38V for just 425Mhz FSB..

My Q9550 for 425MHz FSB needs vFSB= 1.20V x0.65..

You should not need more than 1.22V vFSB for that..

I would go with 0.65x and vFSB= 1.20V and work from there just by upping vFSB (if it fails) until it's stable..

I would also try 0.65x and 1.30V that should do it as actual GTL voltage is the same as vFSB= 1.38V x 0.61 = 0.8418V..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*centy*

Lol! If you need 1.38v VTT for 423FSB you probably have the worst Q9550 in the whole wide world


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187194*
> *centy*
> 
> Lol! If you need 1.38v VTT for 423FSB you probably have the worst Q9550 in the whole wide world


Yeah and look at his Q9550 VID= 1.2875V..























My 3.5 years old,65nm C2D E6750 has a VID= 1.275V







..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13187485*
> Yeah and look at his Q9550 VID= 1.2875V..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3.5 years old,65nm C2D E6750 has a VID= 1.275V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> CHEERS..


My Q9400 R0 has 1.2875v VID but is overclocking at a very low V-core and runs very cool. So VID is not always an indicator of a bad overclocker, but often CPU's with lower VID is a good indication of a good clocker. Will do V-core around the same as your Q9550. What did yours need for 3.6GHz on full load? I think my Q9400 needs around 1.24v full load. Yours needed 1.22?


----------



## turrican9

Running Small FFT's now. Down to 1.224v on load

Edit: Testing 1.2250 via TurboV now, at 3.6GHz. 1.216v with small FFT's... This chip is good


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187564*
> My Q9400 R0 has 1.2875v VID but is overclocking at a very low V-core and runs very cool. So VID is not always an indicator of a bad overclocker, but often CPU's with lower VID is a good indication of a good clocker. Will do V-core around the same as your Q9550. What did yours need for 3.6GHz on full load? I think my Q9400 needs around 1.24v full load. Yours needed 1.22?


My needs Vcore= 1.176V (LOAD) for 3,6GHz..


















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13187636*
> My needs Vcore= 1.176V (LOAD) for 3,6GHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Testing now Via TurboV. I'm down to 1.2000v. Gives 1.184v in CPU-z running small FFT's at 3.6GHz







Have not tested this CPU properly yet. Seems nice







If only it had a little higher multi









Edit: Downed it to 1.18125v. Gives 1.168v in CPU-Z and small FFT's... Still running


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187668*
> Testing now Via TurboV. I'm down to 1.2000v. Gives 1.184v in CPU-z running small FFT's at 3.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not tested this CPU properly yet. Seems nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only it had a little higher multi


My is even stable at 1.1625V in P95 Small FFT (LOAD) but due LLC not kicking in at light load it BSODs..

It doesn't need anything but a good P45 mobo..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187668*
> Testing now Via TurboV. I'm down to 1.2000v. Gives 1.184v in CPU-z running small FFT's at 3.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not tested this CPU properly yet. Seems nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only it had a little higher multi


My is even stable at 1.1625V in P95 Small FFT (LOAD) but due LLC not kicking in at light load it BSODs..

It doesn't need anything but a good P45 mobo..

P.S.: *Set that Vcore from BIOS,boot to OS and test,not just dropping it down in P95*..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I'm not going to push it lower for now. I don't wan't a BSOD. But obvious a fantastic chip. Even though it has a high VID. I think these R0 steppings are very good. And remember it only has 6MB L2


----------



## Erper

What is stock voltage on q... under 1??


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13187747*
> What is stock voltage on q... under 1??


What??


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187745*
> I'm not going to push it lower for now. I don't wan't a BSOD. But obvious a fantastic chip. Even though it has a high VID. I think these R0 steppings are very good. And remember it only has 6MB L2


Like I have said : Set that Vcore from BIOS,boot to OS and test,not just dropping it down in P95..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Stock voltage on q9550...
Last night i had 3 bsods, with 1.22v on 3.6..
So i put it on auto till today...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13187773*
> Like I have said : Set that Vcore from BIOS,boot to OS and test,not just dropping it down in P95..
> 
> CHEERS..


I sat 1.2000 V-core in bios. LLC enabled. CPU-Z shows 1.176v on Idle. Small FFT's 8KB - 8KB gives 1.184v (Should be stable. testing now. And small difference between Idle and Load is nice. Not have to worry about compensating the V-core). 1.15v failed in Prime95. That picture I posted.

Pretty good chip for having 1.2875v VID?


----------



## turrican9

54 - 55C on all cores at small FFT's 8KB - 8KB, 3.6GHz 1.192v V-core now on full load. Running very cool. Using a Zalman 9700LED with fan at 1562rpm


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187821*
> I sat 1.2000 V-core in bios. LLC enabled. CPU-Z shows 1.176v on Idle. Small FFT's 8KB - 8KB gives 1.184v (Should be stable. testing now. And small difference between Idle and Load is nice. Not have to worry about compensating the V-core). 1.15v failed in Prime95. That picture I posted.
> 
> Pretty good chip for having 1.2875v VID?


Yeah nice..

Here is 6hrs stable in OCCT Linpack w/ Vcore= 1.176V (LOAD)..










CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13187858*
> Yeah nice..
> 
> Here is 6hrs stable in OCCT Linpack w/ Vcore= 1.176V (LOAD)..
> 
> CHEERS..


It is obvious that E0's with 12MB L2 run much hotter than the R0's with 6MB L2. My CPU is 10C lower than yours *(And with a lower performing cooler!)*, on all cores. And it has about the same temps on all 4 cores.

My Q9650 runs even hotter then yours Q9550.

My, God.. it tops out at 58W according to CPUID Hardware monitor. At 3.6GHz and 1.184v when Small FFT's 8KB - 8KB.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13187874*
> It is obvious that E0's with 12MB L2 run much hotter than the R0's with 6MB L2. My CPU is 10C lower than yours, on all cores. And it has about the same temps on all 4 cores.
> 
> My Q9650 runs even hotter then yours Q9550.


This was run in crappy case,with a fresh instaled cooler (no curing on TIM) on a unusually hot day for October 2009 (when I bought this CPU)..

In this HAF 932,with a cured TIM temps would be at least 7C lower,probably even more..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

Here's my Q9550 3.9GHz stable in 25min Linpack with 1.30V (LOAD)..

Check the temps with cured TIM and HAF 932..










CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I have yet to try this Q9400 in my P5Q-E. Too much hassle really. And no point. I will never beat 560FSB with that A2 anyway. Only thing is I probably could have ran this Q9400 at a much higher stable FSB. But I fail to see the point. As it only has a x8 multi and will never get past my Q9650's stable 4.2GHz. And it has half the L2 Cache.. so...


----------



## centy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@* centy*

Why do you run vFSB= 1.38V for just 425Mhz FSB..

My Q9550 for 425MHz FSB needs vFSB= 1.20V x0.65..

You should not need more than 1.22V vFSB for that..

I would go with 0.65x and vFSB= 1.20V and work from there just by upping vFSB (if it fails) until it's stable..

I would also try 0.65x and 1.30V that should do it as actual GTL voltage is the same as vFSB= 1.38V x 0.61 = 0.8418V..

CHEERS..


I'll try but I'm pretty sure it doesnt even boot with 1.30

I tried lowering some other voltages after I passed 8 hours large ffts and it went back to failing after about an hour and a half, so using the settings I posted earlier and 1.30 x 0.65, will let you know how I get on (it does boot at least)


----------



## centy

Nope intelburntest fails after just 2 runs, and large ffts lasts about 3 seconds..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


Nope intelburntest fails after just 2 runs, and large ffts lasts about 3 seconds..


Wow that's some bad Q9550 right there..

Or your motherboard has issue with vFSB (undervolting)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*centy*

And you're still only at 423FSB x8.5?

You've tried running lower FSB speeds, like 400FSB and use a 2.5x multi (= 1000MHz) for mem to test if the mem work at higher speeds in this board?


----------



## centy

I don't think the Q9550 is too bad, 3.6Ghz on stock (albeit quite high) VID of 1.2870 or 4ghz 24/7 stable at 1.39. 4ghz was as high as I wanted to go and I got there.I can't understand why it needs so much VTT on this boardmyself though. I'll have another go at what you suggested though KingT start at 1.20 and work my way up (obviously this is what I did in the first place to get to 1.38) Using the same settings that got me past 8 hours only changing the VTT and FSB. I've just had it easy with the DFI I think, pump up the FSB, test, done.

Don't forget turrican it ran for 8 hours before I stopped it with these settings.. I just want to lower the VTT now if possible and some of the other voltages I bumped up for kicks.


----------



## turrican9

*centy*

You ran 8 hours at only 423FSB with an abnormal high VTT for that FSB. Something is not right here


----------



## centy

I know, that's why I'm here asking for suggestions







I'm just saying it can be stable with a high VTT, so can't be memory can it?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *centy*


I know, that's why I'm here asking for suggestions







I'm just saying it can be stable with a high VTT, so can't be memory can it?


I don't know what there is to ask anymore... clearly you have a very wierd CPU there, or there are something strange going on with your P5Q Pro Turbo..


----------



## centy

Hmm. I'll have to see if I can check the VTT with a mulitmeter KingT, that's the best theory so far. I'm fairly certain the cpu aint crazy it's the board.


----------



## KingT

Could be motherboard as well..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

1.2000v V-core gave me a BSOD in Prime95 Blend after a while. So I upped it to 1.22500v. So it seems your Q9550 is a tad better then my Q9400, *KingT*


----------



## KingT

Yeah its lower VID,better stepping and higher binned chip than Q9400..

But for a Q9400 you have a GREAT ONE there..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah its lower VID,better stepping and higher binned chip than Q9400..

But for a Q9400 you have a GREAT ONE there..









CHEERS..


Yeah, for a 1GHz overclock 1.21v under load when it is 1.2875v VID for 2.66GHz is really impressive...


----------



## KingT

Agreed..









P.S.: You wanna see something impressive?

Check out this Q9550 doing *3.4GHz* on this P5KPL-VM G31 on *1.12V under load* in P95.. *Validation link*

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Agreed..









P.S.: You wanna see something impressive?

Check out this Q9550 doing *3.4GHz* on this P5KPL-VM G31 on *1.12V under load* in P95.. *Validation link*

CHEERS..


u using P5KPL now???
wow that mobo is ***
ich7?? lol....

anyway... nice voltage on it...

EDIT:
what did u say about GA-EP45C-DS3 mobo... any good for ya???


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13200836*
> u using P5KPL now???
> wow that mobo is ***
> ich7?? lol....
> 
> anyway... nice voltage on it...
> 
> EDIT:
> what did u say about GA-EP45C-DS3 mobo... any good for ya???


Yeah tell me about it,it has no voltage options in BIOS,and using GF 8500GT,2GB of 800MHz RAM on it too..









That GA-EP45C-DS3 mobo is naahhh as its DDR2/DDR3 combo and those are dodgy in my opinion..

Find me a EP45-DS4/DS5/UD3P/UD3R mobo..







and cheap too

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah tell me about it,it has no voltage options in BIOS,and using GF 8500GT,2GB of 800MHz RAM on it too..









That GA-EP45C-DS3 mobo is naahhh as its DDR2/DDR3 combo and those are dodgy in my opinion..

Find me a EP45-DS4/DS5/UD3P/UD3R mobo..







and cheap too
















CHEERS..


as for ep45c-ds3 mobo is ok as i have ep35c with ddr2/3 and it runs fine...

as for others, im still looking for it, but its very very hard to find it in my place...

most of the guys selling old asus/gigabyte/msi/as rock p35 or 1155/1156/1366

mobos than ud3...


----------



## turrican9

My new best Q9650 clock in my P5Q Pro Turbo. 4662.3MHz

Much harder FSB wise VS my Q9400. Totally different beast. But still does alot better max FSB than it does in my P5Q-E. Which can't validate 500FSB on this Q9650.

No matter what I try it seem to top out at about 520FSB. I could probably have validated 520FSB, but I don't care, as it's only 2MHz more. 522FSB gives BSOD at once. Tried many times with different Voltages and downed multi.

This only goes to show how huge differences there are between different Quads, Max FSB wise, in the same mobo. This is 40MHz lower FSB VS what I achieved with my Q9400 in the same board.

Now I wonder how high my Q9400 will go in my P5Q-E for stable FSB speeds... Since it has advanced GTL tuning.

*KingT*, only goes to show that even if you had my P5Q Pro Turbo, you could end up at much lower results than my Q9400 did for Max FSB.

I've stated this the whole way. Each Quad is very different when it comes to it's FSB walls in the same mobo.


----------



## KingT

I don't have your mobo so I would not know..

But I'm sure that my Q9550 is capable of more than 530MHz FSB as it had responded well on upping vNB the last time I have ran it..

I was sitting on 530MHz instead of immediate freeze of system after 3 sec or so on previous runs with lower vNB..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13217439*
> I don't have your mobo so I would not know..
> 
> But I'm sure that my Q9550 is capable of 530MHz FSB as it had responded well on upping vNB the last time I have ran it..
> 
> I was sitting on 530MHz instead of immediate freeze of system after 3 sec or so on previous runs with lower vNB..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm guessing your Q9550 will do something in-between my Q9650 and Q9400 in my P5Q Pro Turbo. Maybe 540FSB or something like that..

And of course, I tried suicide volts in all fronts again...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13217451*
> I'm guessing your Q9550 will do something in-between my Q9650 and Q9400 in my P5Q Pro Turbo. Maybe 540FSB or something like that..
> 
> And of course, I tried suicide volts in all fronts again...


With a right mobo it would do 550MHz+ I guarantee you..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13217468*
> With a right mobo it would do 550MHz+ I guarantee you..
> 
> CHEERS..


If so, You can only imagine what my Q9400 would have done in 'the right' mobo. When it did 560 in the Pro Turbo. 570 - 580FSB maybe..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13217494*
> If so, You can only imagine what my Q9400 would have done in 'the right' mobo. When it did 560 in the Pro Turbo. 570 - 580FSB maybe..


Nah 573MHz is a world record with a C2Q on LN2 w/ EP45 mobo so it ain't gonna happen..

That's your Q9400 FSB wall,maybe on LN2 it could go a few MHz more but that's it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13217558*
> Nah 573MHz is a world record with a C2Q on LN2 w/ EP45 mobo so it ain't gonna happen..
> 
> That's your Q9400 FSB wall,maybe on LN2 it could go a few MHz more but that's it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol! You never now. These CPU's are very different. The fact that I achieved 560 in my Pro Turbo using only air, shows this CPU is something for it self, FSB wise. So in the right mobo it could just as well set a world record. Compare it to my Q9650 which max out at around 520 in the same mobo and you understand.

Stop being so ******* arrogant. I have proven you wrong time after time. You only see what you have and have accomplished yourself.

Seeing your comment about you spending a ****load of money on everything else than an SSD says it all about you in my opinion


----------



## KingT

Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Well, took my PC outside, on my Terrace to try a little bit. Was 3 or 4 Celsius outside. No luck. First I planned to toss it in the freezer, but got lazy. I've done it before, back in 1998...


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey guys I got a new set of OCZ memory & changed the motherboard back to the Pro Turbo I was using before but for some reason when XP starts my mouse or keyboard do NOT work at all. I am using the Microsoft 6000 v2 for both so they run off a USB 2.4 GHz Jump Drive but even when I try using a P/S 2 mouse it won't work because a install screen comes up wanting me to click on it to allow it to "Continue Anyway", which I have no way of doing since my mouse won't move









I hope someone has an idea because in all my builds & board replacements I've never ran into a situation where you couldn't use a mouse to complete the install of a motherboard. I mean how else are you supposed to load the drivers needed for a mouse without the mouse.

P.S. This also happened when I tried a P/S 2 Keyboard


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13220498*
> Hey guys I got a new set of OCZ memory & changed the motherboard back to the Pro Turbo I was using before but for some reason when XP starts my mouse or keyboard do NOT work at all. I am using the Microsoft 6000 v2 for both so they run off a USB 2.4 GHz Jump Drive but even when I try using a P/S 2 mouse it won't work because a install screen comes up wanting me to click on it to allow it to "Continue Anyway", which I have no way of doing since my mouse won't move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone has an idea because in all my builds & board replacements I've never ran into a situation where you couldn't use a mouse to complete the install of a motherboard. I mean how else are you supposed to load the drivers needed for a mouse without the mouse.
> 
> P.S. This also happened when I tried a P/S 2 Keyboard


Take out the battery and try to clear cmos for ten minutes. Then put it back and try again.


----------



## Taz_Man

Dang is that all it is. I tried two different boards because of this









How about this one then?

On my P5Q Deluxe, that I ended up getting, which I have no idea whether or not it works yet. When I put it in & powered it up the BIOS was in Asian instead of English. Is it possible to flash the BIOS & change it to an English one or is the only way to physically replace the BIOS chip?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Dang is that all it is. I tried two different boards because of this









How about this one then?

On my P5Q Deluxe, that I ended up getting, which I have no idea whether or not it works yet. When I put it in & powered it up the BIOS was in Asian instead of English. Is it possible to flash the BIOS & change it to an English one or is the only way to physically replace the BIOS chip?


Why not just flash a new one?


----------



## Taz_Man

Ignore my BIOS question. I just found where to change the language within the BIOS settings. I just never noticed it before since I never had a need for it


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Take out the battery and try to clear cmos for ten minutes. Then put it back and try again.


I tried that to see if it would work but it didn't.

Thanks for the suggestion I wish it did the trick.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13222439*
> Ignore my BIOS question. I just found where to change the language within the BIOS settings. I just never noticed it before since I never had a need for it


I knew you could change a few languages, but didn't know it had Asian too. Lol


----------



## maxextz

the bios chips the 2 of them can be removed with a small flat screwdriver and swapped over if needed.


----------



## Taz_Man

Sure has been quiet.


----------



## KingT

Bump..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My problem with the P5Q Pro Turbo when going much past 1.7vNB i get freezes... Without increasing to insane FSB speeds.. For short periods I have validated at 1.8v +... I've already tried to have my computer outside in the terrace in 3-4C degrees.. It is a shame the vinter is more or less over here.. A couple of months ago we had temps down to - 20C outside.

I will have to try and put the whole computer in the freezer. I'm guessing it's the Voltage regulation for the NB not capable of delivering enough current when going extreme on vNB. So by going negative Celcius I have a little hope they can perform better.. We'll see...


----------



## Taz_Man

No one else has any ideas on what to do about the problem with me not being able to use a mouse after installing a motherboard?

I posted a separate thread but the only reply I got was to try to do a Windows Repair which I don't really want to do & shouldn't have to do since I never have before after swapping boards

I hope someone else can come up with a better solution.


----------



## Taz_Man

Beep...Beep









(Bump)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13254448*
> No one else has any ideas on what to do about the problem with me not being able to use a mouse after installing a motherboard?
> 
> I posted a separate thread but the only reply I got was to try to do a Windows Repair which I don't really want to do & shouldn't have to do since I never have before after swapping boards
> 
> I hope someone else can come up with a better solution.


Hi Taz_Man, not sure if they have the answer to your question there... but check out the link below to ASUS support page for P5Q PRO Turbo:

ASUS Support Site Link

Also, I found that the downloads over there are direct links (No need to type in letters and numbers)









Hope this helps...


----------



## Micma

Hello Gents,

Got interested in OC when I bought a second GTX 280 to complement my system. I was running everything at stock speeds on auto and was disappointed to find no performance increase while gaming when I installed that second GPU.

So on to overclocking:

Got the system to 4.28 with ram at 1066 1:1, unfortunately it does nat pass P95 blend tests (errors out in 7 mins "rounding was 0.5 expecting less than 0.4). Did small FFT's for 30 mins and large FFT's errors out after 17 mins.

Can somebody point me in the right direction to get P95 somewhat stable?

Thanks in advance

Here's my template:

P5Q Pro Turbo * E8400 e0 * Corsair dominator 2x2gb CM2X2048C5D XMS2-8500 1066mhz 2.10v ver. 2.1

JumperFree Configuration Settings

AI Overclock tuner:...........................Manual
CPU Ratio Setting:............................8
FSB Frequency:................................533 mhz
PCI-E Frequency:..............................100
FSB Strap to North Bridge:....................400 mhz
DRAM Frequency:...............................DDR2-1066

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information : 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3

CAS# Latency:.........................5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay:..............5
DRAM RAS# Precharge:..................5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge:......15
RAS# to RAS# Delay :..................AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time:...............AUTO
Write Recovery Time:..................AUTO
Read to Precharge Time:...............AUTO

2nd Information : 7-3-5-10-5-4-7

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D):............AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S):..............AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D):..............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S):...............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D):...............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S):.............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D):.............AUTO

3rd Information : 14-5-1-6-6

WRITE to PRE Delay:...................AUTO
READ to PRE Delay:....................AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay:.....................AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay:.................AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay:.................AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control:.............Disabled
DRAM Read Training:...................Disabled
MEM. OC Charger:......................Enabled
AI Clock Twister:.....................Lighter
AI Transaction Booster:...............Manual
Common Performance Level..............[10]
All Pull-Ins..........................Disabled

CPU Voltage:..........................1.31875
CPU GTL Voltage Reference:............0.61x
CPU PLL Voltage:......................1.56
FSB Termination Voltage:..............1.28
DRAM Voltage:.........................2.10
NBridge Voltage:......................1.40
SBridge Voltage:......................AUTO
PCIE SATA Voltage:....................1.50

Load Line Calibration:................Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum:..................Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum:.................Disabled
CPU Clock Skew :......................AUTO
NB Clock Skew :.......................AUTO
Enhancement:..........................Performance

Advanced CPU Settings

CPU Ratio Setting ....................8.0
C1E Support...........................DISABLED
Max CPUID Value Limit.................DISABLED
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech.........DISABLED
CPU TM Function.......................ENABLED
Execute Disable Bit...................ENABLED


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Micma*


Hello Gents,

Got interested in OC when I bought a second GTX 280 to complement my system. I was running everything at stock speeds on auto and was disappointed to find no performance increase while gaming when I installed that second GPU.

So on to overclocking:

Got the system to 4.28 with ram at 1066 1:1, unfortunately it does nat pass P95 blend tests (errors out in 7 mins "rounding was 0.5 expecting less than 0.4). Did small FFT's for 30 mins and large FFT's errors out after 17 mins.

Can somebody point me in the right direction to get P95 somewhat stable?

Thanks in advance

Here's my template:

P5Q Pro Turbo * E8400 e0 * Corsair dominator 2x2gb CM2X2048C5D XMS2-8500 1066mhz 2.10v ver. 2.1

JumperFree Configuration Settings

AI Overclock tuner:...........................Manual
CPU Ratio Setting:............................8
FSB Frequency:................................533 mhz
PCI-E Frequency:..............................100
FSB Strap to North Bridge:....................400 mhz
DRAM Frequency:...............................DDR2-1066

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information : 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3

CAS# Latency:.........................5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay:..............5
DRAM RAS# Precharge:..................5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge:......15
RAS# to RAS# Delay :..................AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time:...............AUTO
Write Recovery Time:..................AUTO
Read to Precharge Time:...............AUTO

2nd Information : 7-3-5-10-5-4-7

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D):............AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S):..............AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D):..............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S):...............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D):...............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S):.............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D):.............AUTO

3rd Information : 14-5-1-6-6

WRITE to PRE Delay:...................AUTO
READ to PRE Delay:....................AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay:.....................AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay:.................AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay:.................AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control:.............Disabled
DRAM Read Training:...................Disabled
MEM. OC Charger:......................Enabled
AI Clock Twister:.....................Lighter
AI Transaction Booster:...............Manual
Common Performance Level..............[10]
All Pull-Ins..........................Disabled

CPU Voltage:..........................1.31875
CPU GTL Voltage Reference:............0.61x
CPU PLL Voltage:......................1.56
FSB Termination Voltage:..............1.28
DRAM Voltage:.........................2.10
NBridge Voltage:......................1.40
SBridge Voltage:......................AUTO
PCIE SATA Voltage:....................1.50

Load Line Calibration:................Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum:..................Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum:.................Disabled
CPU Clock Skew :......................AUTO
NB Clock Skew :.......................AUTO
Enhancement:..........................Performance

Advanced CPU Settings

CPU Ratio Setting ....................8.0
C1E Support...........................DISABLED
Max CPUID Value Limit.................DISABLED
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech.........DISABLED
CPU TM Function.......................ENABLED
Execute Disable Bit...................ENABLED


Hi Micma, welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Not sure for the no increase in video performance...







Have you benchmarked to be certain about that?

As for your E8400 E0, in the BIOS:

Try set *FSB Strap to North Bridge* to *AUTO*.

Try set both *AI Clock Twister* and *AI Transaction Booster* to *AUTO*.

Try lowering the *NB voltage* as 1.4V seems high.

Try set *CPU PLL* to *0.63x*. (mid-range)

Try bumping up the *VCore*. (whenever failing Prime95 stress test)

*1.4V VCore* is the max safe limit for running 24/7 and stress testing

Please feel free to check out the 1st page for related resource for the mobo (post #1 and post #2).









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## Micma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Micma, welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Not sure for the no increase in video performance...







Have you benchmarked to be certain about that?

As for your E8400 E0, in the BIOS:

Try set *FSB Strap to North Bridge* to *AUTO*.

Try set both *AI Clock Twister* and *AI Transaction Booster* to *AUTO*.

Try lowering the *NB voltage* as 1.4V seems high.

Try set *CPU PLL* to *0.63x*. (mid-range)

Try bumping up the *VCore*. (whenever failing Prime95 stress test)

*1.4V VCore* is the max safe limit for running 24/7 and stress testing

Please feel free to check out the 1st page for related resource for the mobo (post #1 and post #2).









Happy overclocking!!!










I just play BFBC2 and there was no performance gain in FPS

I tried your suggestions and had to quickly revert to my template. My graphic cards weren't detected with those settings applied.

Thanks


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Micma*


I just play BFBC2 and there was no performance gain in FPS

I tried your suggestions and had to quickly revert to my template. My graphic cards weren't detected with those settings applied.

Thanks


If that's the case... try just bump up VCore until Prime95 stress test stable. (1.4V is max)


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Taz_Man, not sure if they have the answer to your question there... but check out the link below to ASUS support page for P5Q PRO Turbo:

ASUS Support Site Link

Also, I found that the downloads over there are direct links (No need to type in letters and numbers)









Hope this helps...










They don't have anything over there about the Mouse being disabled & the downloads won't help any since the mouse is useless.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Micma*


Hello Gents,

Got interested in OC when I bought a second GTX 280 to complement my system. I was running everything at stock speeds on auto and was disappointed to find no performance increase while gaming when I installed that second GPU.

So on to overclocking:

Got the system to 4.28 with ram at 1066 1:1, unfortunately it does nat pass P95 blend tests (errors out in 7 mins "rounding was 0.5 expecting less than 0.4). Did small FFT's for 30 mins and large FFT's errors out after 17 mins.

Can somebody point me in the right direction to get P95 somewhat stable?

Thanks in advance


Otherwise looking pretty good.. but your fsb freq is so high that you won't get that fixed only by upping vcore..
Faster failure on Blend i guess tells that your ram ain't stable.. there has been problems with 1066mhz ram with Pro Turbo if i remember right.

I had a E8500 running with 513x8.. to get it stable i had to play with Cpu PLL voltage,Fsb term. Voltage, Nb voltage & Cpu Gtl ref.. it took a week of testing









You really should use KingT's method found in this thread to get your board stable with that high fsb before starting to play with vcore.

I needed 1.58v for Cpu PLL to get it stable fsb @ 513. Fsb Term.Volt @ 1.3.
NB voltage seems a bit high for me too.. I only needed 1.28-1.32v and gtl ref 0.63x or 0.65x.

E8500 wasn't enought for BFBC2 with my gtx 570.. even @ 4.1Ghz+. 
it really needs quad core to run better, since it uses alot of cpu power.
I play it too so that's a big reason i upgraded to quad-core.


----------



## MUff1N

Hey guys, when I upgraded my system with the P5Q Pro Turbo I also replace my 4x1Gb modules of Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 Ram I'd been running with a G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK set.

Every performance test I ran looked low to me for the speeds & timings they were running, so I did a comparison test & swapped out the G.Skill with my old Corsair Ram with the exact same timings & speed & tested again.

Much to my amazement the Corsair scores soared over the G.Skill BIG-TIME with the exact same settings!!!








So this makes me think there's something wrong with the set I got.
What's weird though is when I run diagnostics on them they report back fine with no errors of any kind.

Here's the pics of Everest Cache-Memory Benchmark running the G.Skill & the Corsair Ram in pics below.
Tell me what you think about this & get back to me as to why this is...weird that my Corsair DDR2-6400 wipes out the G.Skill DDR2-1066...
Is this normal performance for G.Skill 1066 Ram???








I don't thinks so...

Anyways, until I can get a replacement set (2x2Gbs instead of 4x1Gbs modules) I'm going to keep running my old Ram for the performance.
Seems stupid to have the rest of the system in high gear & the Ram in 1rst gear!









G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK- Left Picture Benchmark results.

Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4- Right Picture Benchmark results.


----------



## KingT

@* MUff1N*

To me it looks like results are flawed as the latency on both tests is pretty much identical but the Read/Write/Copy is differnt..

Try to redo the tests and/or rinstall Everest..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

These mem tests can fluctuate very much... They are very inconsistent...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13305531*
> @ *MUff1N*
> 
> To me it looks like results are flawed as the latency on both tests is pretty much identical but the Read/Write/Copy is differnt..
> 
> Try to redo the tests and/or rinstall Everest..
> 
> CHEERS..


That's the exact point I was making...the diff is the throughput of the RAM with the exact same setting applied!
I've run numerous tests not just with Everest but with Sandra as well with the same results.
Even Sandra says the G.Skill is only at 32% efficiency & that's at 1066!
It's not the programing at all, but the diff between D9 chips in the Corsair & whatever crap the G.Skill has in it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13305650*
> These mem tests can fluctuate very much... They are very inconsistent...


I don't thinks so because it's constantly 3,000mbs below the Corsair's throughput or more...in Sandra as well.









I just thought maybe you guys has some insight into this but I guess not...
Thanks anyways...









Anyways I also posted this problem on the G.Skill forum & this is the response I got back from the Forum Admin that usually helps everyone that posts there with their RAM issues...
So there is a problem with them & most likely will have to RMA them for replacements...









*
"whoooaaa G.Skill slaughtered! haha

Post some screen shots of advanced timings, make sure they are the same as your other kit. There's definitely a problem, those G.Skill sticks are performing like DDR2-667 or standard DDR2-800!

Thank you
GSKILL TECH* "


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13311294*
> That's the exact point I was making...the diff is the throughput of the RAM with the exact same setting applied!
> I've run numerous tests not just with Everest but with Sandra as well with the same results.
> Even Sandra says the G.Skill is only at 32% efficiency & that's at 1066!
> It's not the programing at all, but the diff between D9 chips in the Corsair & whatever crap the G.Skill has in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't thinks so because it's constantly 3,000mbs below the Corsair's throughput or more...in Sandra as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought maybe you guys has some insight into this but I guess not...
> Thanks anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I also posted this problem on the G.Skill forum & this is the response I got back from the Forum Admin that usually helps everyone that posts there with their RAM issues...
> So there is a problem with them & most likely will have to RMA them for replacements...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> "whoooaaa G.Skill slaughtered! haha
> 
> Post some screen shots of advanced timings, make sure they are the same as your other kit. There's definitely a problem, those G.Skill sticks are performing like DDR2-667 or standard DDR2-800!
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL TECH* "


You should make sure all sub-mem timings run the same at Auto. If not, set them to manual. And pay extra attention to those 2nd row timings. Those two read to read timings make a huge impact on performance. They are usually at 4 and 6 when at 800MHz and at Auto.


----------



## Micma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;13293216*
> Otherwise looking pretty good.. but your fsb freq is so high that you won't get that fixed only by upping vcore..
> Faster failure on Blend i guess tells that your ram ain't stable.. there has been problems with 1066mhz ram with Pro Turbo if i remember right.
> 
> I had a E8500 running with 513x8.. to get it stable i had to play with Cpu PLL voltage,Fsb term. Voltage, Nb voltage & Cpu Gtl ref.. it took a week of testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really should use KingT's method found in this thread to get your board stable with that high fsb before starting to play with vcore.
> 
> I needed 1.58v for Cpu PLL to get it stable fsb @ 513. Fsb Term.Volt @ 1.3.
> NB voltage seems a bit high for me too.. I only needed 1.28-1.32v and gtl ref 0.63x or 0.65x.
> 
> E8500 wasn't enought for BFBC2 with my gtx 570.. even @ 4.1Ghz+.
> it really needs quad core to run better, since it uses alot of cpu power.
> I play it too so that's a big reason i upgraded to quad-core.


Could you point me to the page in this thread for KingT's post on his method?

I can't seem to locate it. Thread has over 300 pages...
thanks


----------



## KingT

@ *Micma*

It seems that you need to tune your vFSB, vNB and CPU GTL voltages in order to make such high FSB Prime95 stable..

Do not just crank up those voltages,start from 1.3V for vFSB and 1.36V for vNB and go from there..

Also set CPU GTL at 0.63x..

If you fail in P95 just upp vFSB by 0.02V and test again..

If upping vFSB for a couple of times (up to 1.40V) doesn't help try with other settings for CPU GTL (0.61x and 0.65x)

If that doesn't help then try to upp vNB to 1.40V..

Also make sure that you have *AI Transaction Booster @ MANUAL* and *Performance Level @ 10*

The best is to use P95 Large FFT test as it stresses FSB really hard..

Also test your RAM for stability with memtest Windows version 4.0 until it reaches at least 100% on both instances (lounch two of them)..

*Testing methodology:*

*1.* *First test OC with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 533MHz FSB x6=3.2GHz.*.

If you pass 12hrs P95 Large FFT then:

*2.* Reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8x (or whatever you want)..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

Then when it boots up:

*4.* Go in Windows test 533MHz FSB x multi =4.xxGHz with 20 runs of IBT w/ max RAM and *if you crash* then *just upp Vcore* and *test it again*..

*5.* If you pass 12hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & IBT for 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

I did some tests & found that the Corsair set [that has the D9 chips] will run at 1000MHz @ 5-5-5-15 / 2.10v. This is the same as the G.Skill runs at...
So I just added the Corsair set along with the G.Skill set & wadda ya know, with the Corsair install it made the G.Skill run faster too!








So now I got 6 Gigs of memory installed & getting much better throughput & my system is still stable!


----------



## Micma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13328978*
> @ *Micma*
> 
> It seems that you need to tune your vFSB, vNB and CPU GTL voltages in order to make such high FSB Prime95 stable..
> 
> Do not just crank up those voltages,start from 1.3V for vFSB and 1.36V for vNB and go from there..
> 
> Also set CPU GTL at 0.63x..
> 
> If you fail in P95 just upp vFSB by 0.02V and test again..
> 
> If upping vFSB for a couple of times (up to 1.40V) doesn't help try with other settings for CPU GTL (0.61x and 0.65x)
> 
> If that doesn't help then try to upp vNB to 1.40V..
> 
> Also make sure that you have *AI Transaction Booster @ MANUAL* and *Performance Level @ 10*
> 
> The best is to use P95 Large FFT test as it stresses FSB really hard..
> 
> Also test your RAM for stability with memtest Windows version 4.0 until it reaches at least 100% on both instances (lounch two of them)..
> 
> *Testing methodology:*
> 
> *1.* *First test OC with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 533MHz FSB x6=3.2GHz.*.
> 
> If you pass 12hrs P95 Large FFT then:
> 
> *2.* Reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8x (or whatever you want)..
> 
> *3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..
> 
> Then when it boots up:
> 
> *4.* Go in Windows test 533MHz FSB x multi =4.xxGHz with 20 runs of IBT w/ max RAM and *if you crash* then *just upp Vcore* and *test it again*..
> 
> *5.* If you pass 12hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & IBT for 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*
> 
> CHEERS..


ouch! looks like this is gonna be a long week!!!!

2 questions to get me started:

what would be stock volt for cpu? when on auto I see 1.408 in cpuz

and what about PLL volts? do I leave that on auto?

The rest I seem to comprehend, what were trying to achieve is stabilize the FSB in P95 before OC the CPU!

I started the tests with cpu volt @1.225 and PLL on auto cpuz shows 1.216 on load.
all settings for 0.63x, 0.61x, 065x failed pretty quickly with nb at 1.36.

restart from scratch with nb @ 1.38

063x failed

currently testing 0.61x

Thanks for your input on this...


----------



## KingT

@ *Micma*

Use these settings and only play with Vcore, vNB, vFSB and CPU GTL, the rest use from the template:

FSB freq = 533Hz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15 or by memory spec
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 1066MHz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance Level = 10
CPU multiplier = 8x

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 4.25GHz,add a bit if you crash,do not go over 1.40V and do not use AUTO setting)

CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54V
FSB voltage=1.30V (and work from there but do not go over 1.40V)
DRAM voltage=x.xxV (by memory specs)
NBv=1.36V (do not go over 1.40V)
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8x..

It seems that you need to tune your vFSB, vNB and CPU GTL voltages in order to make such high FSB Prime95 stable..

Do not just crank up those voltages,start from 1.3V for vFSB and 1.36V for vNB and go from there..

Also set CPU GTL at 0.63x..

If you fail in P95 just upp vFSB by 0.02V and test again..

If upping vFSB for a couple of times (up to 1.40V) doesn't help try with other settings for CPU GTL (0.61x and 0.65x)

If that doesn't help then try to upp vNB to 1.40V..

Also make sure that you have *AI Transaction Booster @ MANUAL* and *Performance Level @ 10*

The best is to use P95 Large FFT test as it stresses FSB really hard..

Also test your RAM for stability with memtest Windows version 4.0 until it reaches at least 100% on both instances (lounch two of them)..

*Testing methodology:*

*1.* *First test OC with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 533MHz FSB x6=3.2GHz.*.

If you pass 12hrs P95 Large FFT then:

*2.* Reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8x (or whatever you want)..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

Then when it boots up:

*4.* Go in Windows test 533MHz FSB x multi =4.xxGHz with 20 runs of IBT w/ max RAM and *if you crash* then *just upp Vcore* and *test it again*..

*5.* If you pass 12hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & IBT for 20 runs then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I've ordered myself a 2500K setup. So now I have the following available for 'donating' to you (You only pay the shipping + a tad more). Shipping will be about 46 Euros, will have to make sure of this at the post office.

Asus P5Q-E
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## Micma

Following KingT's advice my new template used as a starting point:

P5Q Pro Turbo * E8400 e0 * Corsair dominator 2x2gb CM2X2048C5D XMS2-8500 1066mhz 2.10v ver. 2.1

JumperFree Configuration Settings

AI Overclock tuner:...........................Manual
CPU Ratio Setting:............................8
FSB Frequency:................................533 mhz
PCI-E Frequency:..............................100
FSB Strap to North Bridge:....................AUTO
DRAM Frequency:...............................DDR2-1068 (closest to 1066)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information : 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3

CAS# Latency:.........................5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay:..............5
DRAM RAS# Precharge:..................5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge:......15
RAS# to RAS# Delay :..................AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time:...............AUTO
Write Recovery Time:..................AUTO
Read to Precharge Time:...............AUTO

2nd Information : 7-3-5-10-5-4-7

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D):............AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S):..............AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D):..............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S):...............AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D):...............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S):.............AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D):.............AUTO

3rd Information : 14-5-1-6-6

WRITE to PRE Delay:...................AUTO
READ to PRE Delay:....................AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay:.....................AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay:.................AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay:.................AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control:.............Disabled
DRAM Read Training:...................Disabled
MEM. OC Charger:......................Enabled
AI Clock Twister:.....................Lighter
AI Transaction Booster:...............Manual
Common Performance Level..............[10]
All Pull-Ins..........................Disabled

CPU Voltage:..........................1.30000 (volts needed to post and boot windows, cpuz shows 1.288 under load)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference:............0.63x
CPU PLL Voltage:......................1.54
FSB Termination Voltage:..............1.30
DRAM Voltage:.........................2.10
NBridge Voltage:......................1.36
SBridge Voltage:......................1.20
PCIE SATA Voltage:....................1.60

Load Line Calibration:................Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum:..................Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum:.................Disabled
CPU Clock Skew :......................AUTO
NB Clock Skew :.......................AUTO
Enhancement:..........................Performance

Advanced CPU Settings

CPU Ratio Setting ....................8.0
C1E Support...........................DISABLED
Max CPUID Value Limit.................DISABLED
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech.........DISABLED
CPU TM Function.......................DISABLED
Execute Disable Bit...................DISABLED

I've set mutiplier to 6x and starting testing as per KingT's methodology

Thanks KingT for your advice.


----------



## KingT

@ *Micma*

Good luck dude..

CHEERS..


----------



## Micma

Ok to use the comp for light use ie surfing the web while tests are in progress?

currently testing:

063x nb 1.40 fsb 1.36

longest test was 063x, nb 1.40, fsb 1.34, 34 minutes


----------



## EarlGrey

I have a question about Load Line Calibration.
I did some googling on it, and it seems there are people out there who believe LLC can shorten the lifespans or damage your Cpu and or Mobo Is that true?
I like using LLC because it allows to me to achieve my 3.8ghz with the cpu voltage set to 1.225v in bios.
Without LLC the voltage in the bios needs to be set to 1.32v to achieve stability. Vdrop then takes off 0.05v leaving 1.27v at idle, while under full load (LinX) Vdroop takes it down another 0.07v

Mind you both settings seem to work equally well, and the temps don't change.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


I have a question about Load Line Calibration.
I did some googling on it, and it seems there are people out there who believe LLC can shorten the lifespans or damage your Cpu and or Mobo Is that true?
I like using LLC because it allows to me to achieve my 3.8ghz with the cpu voltage set to 1.225v in bios.
Without LLC the voltage in the bios needs to be set to 1.32v to achieve stability. Vdrop then takes off 0.05v leaving 1.27v at idle, while under full load (LinX) Vdroop takes it down another 0.07v

Mind you both settings seem to work equally well, and the temps don't change.


No one has any proof it will shorten the life of a CPU. They fear the volt spikes under load. As long as you know your max load Voltage and not going crazy on the V-core I see no problem with it.

Me and many others has used LLC for years without it doing any damage.


----------



## Micma

Update:

testing 0.63x GTL, all tests on NB 1.36v and 1.38v failed. On NB 1.40v, tests with FSB 1.38v and 1.40v passed at least one hour without fail. These two settings will be retained for long hours overnight testing to see how long they can go without fail.

onto 0.61x GTL testing


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


No one has any proof it will shorten the life of a CPU. They fear the volt spikes under load. As long as you know your max load Voltage and not going crazy on the V-core I see no problem with it.

Me and many others has used LLC for years without it doing any damage.


Thanks for the reassurance. 
Mind helping me get 4 ghz?

Right now I'm at 3.8 (9x425) 1.225v, 62c tops after an hour of LinX
my VID is 1.2375
Bumped the NB to 1.2v
PLL 1.5v
FSB termination 1.1v


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


Thanks for the reassurance. 
Mind helping me get 4 ghz?

Right now I'm at 3.8 (9x425) 1.225v, 62c tops after an hour of LinX
my VID is 1.2375
Bumped the NB to 1.2v
PLL 1.5v
FSB termination 1.1v


For 4GHz try 445FSB x9 and NB at 1.26v, PLL at 1.54v, FSB Termination at 1.28v, GTL multi at x0.65. Try V-core at 1.3v. If stable try lowering V-core..


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


For 4GHz try 445FSB x9 and NB at 1.26v, PLL at 1.54v, FSB Termination at 1.28v, GTL multi at x0.65. Try V-core at 1.3v. If stable try lowering V-core..


I'm LinX (max stress) stable at 4ghz with a V-core of 1.275v using those settings, temps topping at 72c though.
Is there any room for tweaking or should I leave things as they are.
Also, this is safe for 24/7 right?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


I'm LinX (max stress) stable at 4ghz with a V-core of 1.275v using those settings, temps topping at 72c though.
Is there any room for tweaking or should I leave things as they are.
Also, this is safe for 24/7 right?


If your stable at 4GHz, leave it. Your not getting much more on that motherboard. LinX is useless. Try Prime 95 Blend for 12 hours and Large FFT's for 12 hours.


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


If your stable at 4GHz, leave it. Your not getting much more on that motherboard. LinX is useless. Try Prime 95 Blend for 12 hours and Large FFT's for 12 hours.


I see your point. Prime gave me an error after just 38 minutes. Just on one core mind you, the others happily kept on trucking until I shut it off.

Where do I begin, bumping up the V-core?
And just out of curiosity, when would I have to start playing with the other settings?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


I see your point. Prime gave me an error after just 38 minutes. Just on one core mind you, the others happily kept on trucking until I shut it off.

Where do I begin, bumping up the V-core?
And just out of curiosity, when would I have to start playing with the other settings?


Try upping Frontside Termination Volts. Try 1.3 +.. And increase if unstable. If that does not help, increase V-core


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Micma*


Update:

testing 0.63x GTL, all tests on NB 1.36v and 1.38v failed. On NB 1.40v, tests with FSB 1.38v and 1.40v passed at least one hour without fail. These two settings will be retained for long hours overnight testing to see how long they can go without fail.

onto 0.61x GTL testing


Try upping your Cpu PLL a bit.. i needed 1.58v and 0.63x GTL for 514Fsb.
NB 1.30-1.32v. Fsb Term. 1.3v if i remember right.
Dual core shouldn't need that much vNB. My E8500 was unstable right away if too much vNB or vFSB was set.


----------



## KingT

Bump..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

How much??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417059*
> How much??
> 
> CHEERS..


As I've said, you pay the shipping + a tad extra. Will be about 60 Euros. Will have to make sure how much the shipping is first.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417075*
> As I've said, you pay the shipping + a tad extra. Will be about 60 Euros. Will have to make sure how much the shipping is first.


OK..

Is it in working condition though???









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417097*
> OK..
> 
> Is it in working condition though???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes it is working perfectly. I've not pushed that board as far as I did with my P5Q Pro Turbo. It's also flashed with the latest bios (Ket's latest and also Asus SLxx







)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417111*
> Yes it is working perfectly. I've not pushed that board as far as I did with my P5Q Pro Turbo. It's also flashed with the latest bios (Ket's latest and also Asus SLxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Do you think that my previously RAIDed HDDs wold work on it in RAID or I would need to create a fresh instal/RAID array??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417136*
> Do you think that my previousli RAIDed HDDs wold work on it in RAID or I would need to create a fresh instal/RAID array??
> 
> CHEERS..


I Fear you would have to make a new array. Those Raid arrays are very sensitive as far as I can remember


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417149*
> I Fear you would have to make a new array. Those Raid arrays are very sensitive as far as I can remember


Well it would not be a hard thing anyway,couple of hours of work..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417221*
> Well it would not be a hard thing anyway,couple of hours of work..
> 
> CHEERS..


I always reinstall when installing new motherboards. Really not a big deal.


----------



## Dillmiester

If its coming off another Intel ICH then it is the same the RAID will work without issues.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;13417246*
> If its coming off another Intel ICH then it is the same the RAID will work without issues.


Yes it does,the RAID array has been created on P5Q Pro motherboard..

I would try it,if it works then its great,if not then there's a reinstall time..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dillmiester

When I upgraded from a P5B Deluxe to P5Q Vanilla everything worked fine but I reinstalled after making sure all was well.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

You can just aswell save your money, sell your RAM and CPU and go Sandy... These things are insane. I'm Blending at [email protected] V-core with a CM Hyper 212+ and I can't feel it's producing heat at all. Just cold air coming out of my case, and when I touch the heatsink, mem and heatsink for pwm's on motherboard, they actually almost feel cold to the touch.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417537*
> *KingT*
> 
> You can just aswell save your money, sell your RAM and CPU and go Sandy...


Not just yet..

I want to wait for SB prices to drop an to check what AMD brings to the table..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417571*
> Not just yet..
> 
> I want to wait for SB prices to drop an to check what AMD brings to the table..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, AMD is due for June..

I'm pretty confident AMD will not take out Intel performance wise this year. And I think you will have to wait a long time for the prices to go down. Don't think they will get much cheaper this year.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417587*
> Yeah, AMD is due for June..
> 
> I'm pretty confident AMD will not take out Intel performance wise this year. And I think you will have to wait a long time for the prices to go down. Don't think they will get much cheaper this year.


The same SB setup that you have here would cost me at least 490 Euros (just CPU + Mbo + RAM)..

So sticking with a Q9550 is no brainier at the moment..

Q9550 @ 4GHz is more than enough for me and this GTX 480..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I still have my P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 rig as my surfing, download/upload and forum posting rig. I won't even bother installing my Q9650 and TRUE heatsink in this system. Q9400 is enough at 3.6GHz. Only thing I did was to put those two 1GB sticks of Ballistix in it for a total of 6GB.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417641*
> The same SB setup that you have here would cost me at least 490 Euros (just CPU + Mbo + RAM)..
> 
> So sticking with a Q9550 is no brainier at the moment..
> 
> Q9550 @ 4GHz is more than enough for me and this GTX 480..
> 
> CHEERS..


I paid about 530 Euros here in Norway for Mobo, 2500K and 8GB DDR3 and hyper 212+.

Yeah, [email protected] to 4GHz are still very strong performing and will be good enough for a single high-end GPU. As we have proven in that thread me and Donrapello started.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417664*
> I still have my P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9400 rig as my surfing, download/upload and forum posting rig. I won't even bother installing my Q9650 and TRUE heatsink in this system. Q9400 is enough at 3.6GHz. Only thing I did was to put those two 1GB sticks of Ballistix in it for a total of 6GB.


Then send that Q9650 with that P5Q-E I wouldn't mind..









Now seriously if I was you I would sell that Q9650 ASAP,you could get a sht load of cash for it on Ebay..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417698*
> I paid about 530 Euros here in Norway for Mobo, 2500K and 8GB DDR3 and hyper 212+.


I was talking about 2500K,P8P67 Pro and 4GB of 1600MHz DDR3..

With 8GB of RAM and Hyper 212+ it would cost me ~590Euros..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13417748*
> I was talking about 2500K,P8P67 Pro and 4GB of 1600MHz DDR3..
> 
> With 8GB of RAM and Hyper 212+ it would cost me ~590Euros..
> 
> CHEERS..


I just needed something new to play with. I was bored. I could have sat on my Q9650 combo for at least this year, but I was so bored that I actually began to go insane in the forums I think


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417851*
> t I was so bored that I actually began to go insane in the forums I think


Yeah pretty loony to say at least..
















CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13417851*
> I just needed something new to play with. I was bored. I could have sat on my Q9650 combo for at least this year, but I was so bored that I actually began to go insane in the forums I think


Must be nice to have money like that...








It took me 2 years to save up enough money to get what I have now...& that was using some of the old stuff too to make a complete system, not to mention winning the CPU cooler & PSU that I used in the Upgrade!


----------



## MUff1N

Intel has released an update to their Rapid Storage Technology Driver.
The new version is now v10.5.0.1026.
You can download it from the link below...btw, already installed & tested as working perfectly with the P5Q Pro Turbo & Windows 7 x64 SP1 with NCQ enabled in AHCI mode.









Intel® Rapid Storage Technology v10.5.0.1026


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13439915*
> Intel has released an update to their Rapid Storage Technology Driver.
> The new version is now v10.5.0.1026.
> You can download it from the link below...btw, already installed & tested as working perfectly with the P5Q Pro Turbo & Windows 7 x64 SP1 with NCQ enabled in AHCI mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology v10.5.0.1026


Thanks for the heads up. + rep


----------



## KingT

@ *MUff1N*

Yeah thanx man..









Too bad I can't make use of it anymore..









Rep+

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13440003*
> @ *MUff1N*
> Too bad I can't make use of it anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Yeah that's a sad truth..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Bump for my P5Q team..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13456385*
> Bump for my P5Q team..
> 
> CHEERS..


You wanna make life in this club again?







I'm still a 775 enthusiast


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13456421*
> You wanna make life in this club again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still a 775 enthusiast


I would when I get my hands on another P5Q motherboard..









CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Hah, where do I sign up for the club?









Not just ready yet to give up on my P5Q Pro. I'm going to take a shot at overclocking it. So bear with me


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13480843*
> Hah, where do I sign up for the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just ready yet to give up on my P5Q Pro. I'm going to take a shot at overclocking it. So bear with me


Consider yourself added as soon as *ocman*,the owner of the club update it..

Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

I have bought myself *a brand new ASUS P5QC motherboard* for just *70 Euros* from local IT shop,also comes with 1 year warranty..

It has DDR2 (4x RAM slots) and DDR3 support (2x RAM slots)..

It has also only one PCIE x16 slot so doesn't support CrossFire (but i don't care about it anyway)..

Everything else is identical to plain P5Q motherboard (8 Phase CPU power managment,RAID 0,1,5,10 8x SATA, 6x USB etc)..

The only thing that I don't like about it is that awful 24pin ATX power connector position *CLICK HERE*..

*It is one of the last produced and it has A3 rev. NB..*

And the best part is that I didn't have to reinstall OS,it booted str8 up..

Here are some pics:




























CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13488503*
> I have bought myself *a brand new ASUS P5QC motherboard* for just *70 Euros* from local IT shop,also comes with 1 year warranty..
> 
> It has DDR2 (4x RAM slots) and DDR3 support (2x RAM slots)..
> 
> It has also only one PCIE x16 slot so doesn't support CrossFire (but i don't care about it anyway)..
> 
> Everything else is identical to plain P5Q motherboard (8 Phase CPU power managment,RAID 0,1,5,10 8x SATA, 6x USB etc)..
> 
> The only thing that I don't like about it is that awful 24pin ATX power connector position *CLICK HERE*..
> 
> *It is one of the last produced and it has A3 rev. NB..*
> 
> And the best part is that I didn't have to reinstall OS,it booted str8 up..
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> CHEERS..


Congratz man!!
















This P5QC should do even better than your old P5Q Pro









I look forward to seeing you finally getting your system up and going again! For the P5Q Team !









Also, glad we didn't have to go through all the toruble by sendig my P5Q-E, because of the expensive shipping and all the other hassle


----------



## KingT

Thanx..

I couldn't believe my eyes yesterday when I saw it on their web shop..

I went str8 to them but they were closed,so I bought it this morning..

Yeah up and running,but my room is a mess,full of parts and what not..

Here is Validation link but @ stock







..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13488578*
> Thanx..
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes yesterday when I saw it on their web shop..
> 
> I went str8 to them but they were closed,so I bought it this morning..
> 
> Yeah up and running,but my room is a mess,full of parts and what not..
> 
> Here is Validation link but @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> CHEERS..


70 Euros is about the same price they would have charged for that same board here in Norway. Not a bad price at all. Since you already have all the other great stuff









Does that board have TurboV?

I'm sure you will be getting your HyperX mem a little bit further this time


----------



## turrican9

It does not have TurboV according to Asus homepage. But that dont really matter. This is a very good board. That guy with that BC2 C2Q bottlenecking thread bought the P5QC in order to rule out his Nvidia chipset boards. He had some good overclocking results with it.

I think it is at least as good as P5Q Pro Turbo, and probably better on DDR2 overclocking. As the P5Q Pro Turbo have some issues.










Nice looking board. Looks like it has solid chipset/VRM cooling.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ptcrShDfE8&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13488591*
> 70 Euros is about the same price they would have charged for that same board here in Norway. Not a bad price at all. Since you already have all the other great stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that board have TurboV?
> 
> I'm sure you will be getting your HyperX mem a little bit further this time


Yeah they sell on Ebay USED for 75 Euros + shipping..

No it doesn't have Turbo V..

Well we will see if this RAM would clock better..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13488675*
> Yeah they sell on Ebay USED for 75 Euros + shipping..
> 
> No it doesn't have Turbo V..
> 
> Well we will see if this RAM would clock better..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm so happy for you
















BTW: Just route the 24 pin power alongside your motherboard, under your graphics card, along the trays


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13488682*
> I'm so happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Just route the 24 pin power alongside your motherboard, under your graphics card, along the trays


Thanx man..

I have already did it..

BTW *here is a validation* with P5QC and Q8400 @ 521MHz FSB that I have found on HWBot so it's not too bad..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13488803*
> Thanx man..
> 
> I have already did it..
> 
> BTW *here is a validation* with P5QC and Q8400 @ 521MHz FSB that I have found on HWBot so it's not too bad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Can probably go much higher







But I would not recommend it, since you do not have TurboV and will have to boot Windows each time with those insane Voltages.

Please take it more easy this time


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13488829*
> Can probably go much higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would not recommend it, since you do not have TurboV and will have to boot Windows each time with those insane Voltages.
> 
> Please take it more easy this time


I will try my best not to..









Seriously I'm just looking for a stable 24/7 system and no bench platform..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13488851*
> I will try my best not to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously I'm just looking for a stable 24/7 system and no bench platform..
> 
> CHEERS..


Glad to hear that









Personally I think it was luck I didn't fry my P5Q Pro Turbo. I kept on trying to get Validations over 560FSB with my Q9400. I maxed out every Volt setting there was









Also, very dependant on the CPU. As you know, my Q9650 had trouble even with validating 520FSB in my P5Q Pro Turbo, regardless of multiplier used. Whilst my Q9400 can go much further.


----------



## Erper

@KingT
how did u manage 1.19 on p5q pro with 3.9??

mine is now at 1.25v on 3.61ghz


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13489022*
> @KingT
> how did u manage 1.19 on p5q pro with 3.9??
> 
> mine is now at 1.25v on 3.61ghz


Did you mean 1.29V with 3.9GHz??

Simply my Q950 needs only 1.28V (under LOAD) to be stable @ 3.9GHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i lift voltages in bios and now prime is not working.. lool..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13489086*
> i lift voltages in bios and now prime is not working.. lool..


Stay right where you are (@ 3.6GHz) if it works for you..

Trust me I know..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13489109*
> Stay right where you are (@ 3.6GHz) if it works for you..
> 
> Trust me I know..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


hehe....
is that mobo u have, any good???

o yea, ive noticed that when im on stockmy temp is 50, when oc its 40???

could be problem with sensor??


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Be sure to let us know how your overclocking goes. Very interested in how your P5QC does for you mem clocking...

Otherwise, this board have pretty much the same bios as the P5Q Pro and P5Q Pro Turbo as far as I know... ?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13489126*
> hehe....
> is that mobo u have, any good???
> 
> o yea, ive noticed that when im on stockmy temp is 50, when oc its 40???
> 
> could be problem with sensor??


Well it works and acts the same as P5Q Pro,but I haven't OC'd anything yet..

What temperature are you talking about??

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13489159*
> .
> 
> Otherwise, this board have pretty much the same bios as the P5Q Pro and P5Q Pro Turbo as far as I know... ?


Well it has few RAM options in BIOS that Pro doesn't have..

The rest is pretty much the same..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

CPU temp in RT and CT


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13489215*
> CPU temp in RT and CT


Could be some funny sensor stuff..

CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

KingT

I'm anxious to see your oc results on that board.. a friend of mine has that board with q9550 and he's having some problems with it atm.
Tried to get 450fsb prime stable.. so far best run on prime95 was 1.5hrs.


----------



## KingT

P5QC has two extra RAM settings compared to P5Q Pro:

DRAM Dynamic Write Control [ENABLE,DISABLE]

DRAM Write Training [ENABLE,DISABLE]

Dunno what it does but it says that when DISABLED it might enhance OC ability of the RAM..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;13489395*
> KingT
> 
> I'm anxious to see your oc results on that board.. a friend of mine has that board with q9550 and he's having some problems with it atm.
> Tried to get 450fsb prime stable.. so far best run on prime95 was 1.5hrs.


We will see..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ive just did test with linx
20 runs
memory 772
problem size 10004

max temp 82c
min temp 36
no errors
43.8785 Gflops peak

as for prime max was 63c...

anyway...
king
can u post me settings for 3.9/4ghz again

also, can anyone recommend is this good cpu cooler.... thinking to switch from freezer to this...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13489442*
> ive just did test with linx
> 20 runs
> memory 772
> problem size 10004
> 
> max temp 82c
> min temp 36
> no errors
> 43.8785 Gflops peak
> 
> as for prime max was 63c...
> 
> anyway...
> king
> can u post me settings for 3.9/4ghz again


I have sent you a PM with a template..

I have set my previous 3.9GHz (460MHz FSB) settings and it works like a charm on this P5QC..









*3.9GHz Validation link*..

*EDIT:* But in P95 Custom 320 < 320K cores are failing (1st and 4th)..

I may have some work to do over the weekend..LoL..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

thx m8

what about this


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13489525*
> I have sent you a PM with a template..
> 
> I have set my previous 3.9GHz (460MHz FSB) settings and it works like a charm on this P5QC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.9GHz Validation link*..
> 
> *EDIT:* But in P95 Custom 320 < 320K cores are failing (1st and 4th)..
> 
> I may have some work to do over the weekend..LoL..
> 
> CHEERS..


Probably variations in V-core, LLC enabled when at same V-core setting VS your old P5Q Pro.. ?

Or...

CPU needs more VTT with this board.


----------



## MUff1N

Hey King T, congrats on finding that (New no less) P5QC board as the P5Q series is getting just about impossible to find anymore anywhere...so you had some good luck with finding that!









Hopefully you learned your lesson on setting crazy HIGH voltages & won't be doing that again...









When the P5Q Pro Turbo boards were available I went ahead & bought 2 of them so I still have one _brand new board_ sitting in the box ready to go when this one finally fails...hopefully years & years down the road...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Probably variations in V-core, LLC enabled when at same V-core setting VS your old P5Q Pro.. ?

Or...

CPU needs more VTT with this board.


No Vcore is spot on with my old P5Q Pro..

I will look into the issue..

First I'm gonna test RAM to see if it passes,if it does pass then I will play with vFSB,GTL and vNB..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Hey King T, congrats on finding that (New no less) P5QC board as the P5Q series is getting just about impossible to find anymore anywhere...so you had some good luck with finding that!









Hopefully you learned your lesson on setting crazy HIGH voltages & won't be doing that again...









When the P5Q Pro Turbo boards were available I went ahead & bought 2 of them so I still have one _brand new board_ sitting in the box ready to go when this one finally fails...hopefully years & years down the road...










Oh you..

You had two of them and wouldn't offer me your used one for sale..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

what do yall think about this cooler


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


what do yall think about this cooler


It looks like a Cooler Master Hyper 212+..









It's a solid performer,if it's priced right I would get it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

new is 33e


----------



## KingT

BTW my system was very unstable with my 3.9GHz template from P5Q Pro in P95 and in Games (I was getting those ".exe has stopped working" crashes)..

Tested RAM @ 918MHz (459MHz FSB) and it did fine..

I bumped:

vPLL= from 1.54V to 1.56V

vFSB= from 1.30V to 1.36V

vNB= from 1.30 to 1.36V

I have also set:

All RAM settings like Read Training etc to AUTO

STRAP to 333MHz

PCIE freq to 101MHz..

Now I'm 1h into P95 Custom 320K<320K @ 459MHz FSB x 8.5 = 3.9GHz and it seems very stable..

Haven't tried it in games yet with these settings..

Wish me luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


BTW my system was very unstable with my 3.9GHz template from P5Q Pro in P95 and in Games (I was getting those ".exe has stopped working" crashes)..

Tested RAM @ 918MHz (459MHz FSB) and it did fine..

I bumped:

vPLL= from 1.54V to 1.56V

vFSB= from 1.30V to 1.36V

vNB= from 1.30 to 1.36V

I have also set:

All RAM settings like Read Training etc to AUTO

STRAP to 333MHz

PCIE freq to 101MHz..

Now I'm 1h into P95 Custom 320K<320K @ 459MHz FSB x 8.5 = 3.9GHz and it seems very stable..

Haven't tried it in games yet with these settings..

Wish me luck..

CHEERS..


What Volts for mem?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


What Volts for mem?


DRAM voltage = 1.90V

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


DRAM voltage = 1.90V

CHEERS..


I would use at least 1.94v. These P5Q boards really seems to like in the 1.94 - 2.0v range for mem...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I would use at least 1.94v. These P5Q boards really seems to like in the 1.94 - 2.0v range for mem...


I have always used 1.9V for 920MHz on my P5Q Pro and these kit can do 1066MHz w/ 2.0V easily..

I have tested RAM with memtest 4.0 and it has passed..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have always used 1.9V for 920MHz on my P5Q Pro and these kit can do 1066MHz w/ 2.0V easily..

I have tested RAM with memtest 4.0 and it has passed..

CHEERS..


Memtest 4.0 for DOS only find faulty mem. My experience with the Pro Turbo have showed time after time that Memtest for DOS can even pass at 1.8v. But in Windows under Load they need much higher Volts to be stable..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Memtest 4.0 for DOS only find faulty mem. My experience with the Pro Turbo have showed time after time that Memtest for DOS can even pass at 1.8v. But in Windows under Load they need much higher Volts to be stable..


I have tested with memtest Ver. 4.0 for Windows like I always do..

But if I have any issues again then I will try bumping vRAM for sure..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have tested with memtest Ver. 4.0 for Windows like I always do..

But if I have any issues again then I will try bumping vRAM for sure..

CHEERS..


Ahh... You used memtest for Windows. Well, that in addition to Blend Custom will suffice..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Ahh... You used memtest for Windows. Well, that in addition to Blend Custom will suffice..


Yeah man,I know my stuff..









I have just run 10 loops of Warhead Avalanche map and it has passed without a glitch..









I suspect* FSB STRAP *as one to blame as I have used *AUTO* like i was on P5Q Pro and it was unstable,but now I have changed it to *333*MHz along with other voltage changes..

It looks rally stable but I will do more testing tomorrow and will try dropping vFSB,vNB etc just to see if 333 STRAP is really the one that makes a difference..

This P5QC seems like a decent mobo and OC's on pair with Pro/Pro TURBO..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah man,I know my stuff..









I have just run 10 loops of Warhead Avalanche map and it has passed without a glitch..









I suspect* FSB STRAP *as one to blame as I have used *AUTO* like i was on P5Q Pro and it was unstable,but now I have changed it to *333*MHz along with other voltage changes..

It looks rally stable but I will do more testing tomorrow and will try dropping vFSB,vNB etc just to see if 333 STRAP is really the one that makes a difference..

This P5QC seems like a decent mobo and OC's on pair with Pro/Pro TURBO..

CHEERS..


I know you know your stuff









Yeah, I knew that board should be a decent one and right in line with P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro Turbo.

And as I've also said, I think this board will bring your mem to at least 1066MHz stable..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13494714*
> I know you know your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew that board should be a decent one and right in line with P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro Turbo.
> 
> And as I've also said, I think this board will bring your mem to at least 1066MHz stable..


Well this mobo officially supports DDR2 up to 1066MHz (unlike other P5Q mobos which suport RAM speed up to 1200MHz)..

And in the User manual it says that 1066MHz RAM dimms should be inserted only in the Black RAM slots..

I haven't tried upping RAM freq yet until I fully test this OC..

After I'm done with FSB/stability testing I will play with RAM..

But I'm not sure that this mobo will do any better with this HyperX than my P5Q Pro did..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13497983*
> Well this mobo officially supports DDR2 up to 1066MHz (unlike other P5Q mobos which suport RAM speed up to 1200MHz)..
> 
> And in the User manual it says that 1066MHz RAM dimms should be inserted only in the Black RAM slots..
> 
> I haven't tried upping RAM freq yet until I fully test this OC..
> 
> After I'm done with FSB/stability testing I will play with RAM..
> 
> But I'm not sure that this mobo will do any better with this HyperX than my P5Q Pro did..
> 
> CHEERS..


Your P5Q Pro had som compatability problems with your HyperX. No doubt.

My P5Q Pro Turbo says it supports up to 1300MHz DDR2, yet it is terrible with mem overclocking VS the P5Q-E which supports up to 1200MHz DDR2.

You never know with these boards. But it may be your P5QC is 'limited' somehow because it also supports DDR3. And that this has complicated the design somehow. At least you should try 1066MHz.


----------



## ZonderZout

Haha, congrats on finding à new P5Q board, kingT!
You managed to get that up and running again pretty quickly as well.

I'm hoping to install my new Scythe Ninja 3 cooler today and see of I can finally do a bit of overclocking.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13499791*
> Haha, congrats on finding à new P5Q board, kingT!
> You managed to get that up and running again pretty quickly as well.
> 
> I'm hoping to install my new Scythe Ninja 3 cooler today and see of I can finally do a bit of overclocking.


I see you have a C1 revision Q9550. How far can you get with this? What Vcore/temps?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13499867*
> I see you have a C1 revision Q9550. How far can you get with this? What Vcore/temps?


Turrican Check this

that cpu can handle high vcore with low temps


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13499946*
> Turrican Check this
> 
> that cpu can handle high vcore with low temps


Seems like a nice cooler. Probably in line with Hyper 212 + when it comes to performance.. ?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13499973*
> Seems like a nice cooler. Probably in line with Hyper 212 + when it comes to performance.. ?


wrong link...
aaaaa....

this one

btw, i never saw that anyone has q9550s..
the only difference in them is in power usage

q9550 - 95w
q9550 - 65w


----------



## ZonderZout

I have absolutely no idea whatsoever on how far I can go with my CPU.
I'm pretty new to overclocking, so I'm gonna follow KingT's suggestions on how to get started.

So far with stock cooler I couldnt even adjust the fsb from 333 to 343 without instant crash. So I really hope this Ninja 3 will fix that for me.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erper

@KingT
ive tried settings and it worked... thx...
now im trying to bump for more...
to see how far would it go without crashing and booting into win


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


@KingT
ive tried settings and it worked... thx...
now im trying to bump for more...
to see how far would it go without crashing and booting into win


If you're using 4x2GB mem I assume that will severly hinder your overclock in the P5Q Pro, just like it does in the P5Q Pro Turbo. Have you tried to remove two sticks?


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


If you're using 4x2GB mem I assume that will severly hinder your overclock in the P5Q Pro, just like it does in the P5Q Pro Turbo. Have you tried to remove two sticks?


actually i did...
when im on 2gb i still cant lift it more than 3.91 where its crashing in windows...

i tried bumping 
vcore to 1.35
fsb to 1.4
memory to 2.10
and cant pass 3.91 without crashing...

i lifted cpu to 4.21 but only for a min in windows...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Your P5Q Pro had som compatability problems with your HyperX. No doubt.

My P5Q Pro Turbo says it supports up to 1300MHz DDR2, yet it is terrible with mem overclocking VS the P5Q-E which supports up to 1200MHz DDR2.

You never know with these boards. But it may be your P5QC is 'limited' somehow because it also supports DDR3. And that this has complicated the design somehow. At least you should try 1066MHz.


It's the same thing..

This RAM is useless on Asus P5Q mobos..

I tried 459Mhz FSB and RAM @ 1100MHz CL5 w/ 2.2V ,PL=10 (tried PL8 as well) every trick I had and still no boot to OS..

So stuck at 920MHz,CL5,PL10 and still I have over 9GB/s bandwidth in MaxxMeM benchmark..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Haha, congrats on finding Ã* new P5Q board, kingT!
You managed to get that up and running again pretty quickly as well.

I'm hoping to install my new Scythe Ninja 3 cooler today and see of I can finally do a bit of overclocking.


Thanx man..









But yeah it was a long 40 days for me though..

I was not very active on OCN also due my situation..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


It's the same thing..

This RAM is useless on Asus P5Q mobos..

I tried 459Mhz FSB and RAM @ 1100MHz CL5 w/ 2.2V ,PL=10 (tried PL8 as well) every trick I had and still no boot to OS..

So stuck at 920MHz,CL5,PL10 and still I have over 9GB/s bandwidth in MaxxMeM benchmark..








CHEERS..


Tried CAS 6-6-6-18 at 1100MHz? You have to use Performance Level 11 in order for CAS 6 to boot...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Tried CAS 6-6-6-18 at 1100MHz? You have to use Performance Level 11 in order for CAS 6 to boot...


No I haven't as these Hypers do 1150MHz ,5-5-5-18, 2.25V on a Gigabyte EP45..

But I did tried it on my P5Q Pro though and stiil it was no go..

To me that would be really frustrating..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No I haven't as these Hypers do 1150MHz ,5-5-5-18, 2.25V on a Gigabyte EP45..

But I did tried it on my P5Q Pro though and stiil it was no go..

To me that would be really frustrating..









CHEERS..


Sorry, forgot to mention that PL-11 are only needed if 1:1 Mem:FSB, when CAS 6. If other mem multiplier you can use PL-10 or lower. But you probably know this...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Sorry, forgot to mention that PL-11 are only needed if 1:1 Mem:FSB, when CAS 6. If other mem multiplier you can use PL-10 or lower. But you probably know this...


Yeah..

But ATM I'm really happy with up and running my Raven..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah..

But ATM I'm really happy with up and running my Raven..









CHEERS..


Yeah, as I've said, very happy for you !


----------



## Erper

settings for 3.8 not working....
crash on prime after 30min
it seams it cant pass 3.6 for stable settings


----------



## KingT

I have just tried FSB on this mobo and it actually does worse than my P5Q Pro..

I dropped multi to 6x ,used 1.5V for NB and FSB, 1.60V PLL and it did only 518MHz, it froze on 520MHz twice..

It may be something else hindering it dunno,but I would not try it again..









Also I have found that it was not 1.30V for vFSB and vNB what gave me instability @ 459MHz FSB,actually it was these:

DRAM Static RAD Control
DRAM Dynamic Write Control
DRAM Read Training
DRAM Write Training

If I leave them on AUTO then there's no problems,but if I set them to DISABLE or ENABLE,then workers are dropping like flies in P95..

Maybe it's just one of them causing troubles but I will not bother and just set them all @ AUTO..

@ *turrican9*

How high FSB your P5Q Pro TURBO hits with 1.5V for NB and vFSB?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

How high FSB your P5Q Pro TURBO hits with 1.5V for NB and vFSB?

CHEERS..


I don't know. I was using TurboV and totally insane vNB on most of my attempts. Never tested specific what I could do on 1.5vNB. I was going crazy and just pushed the crap out of everything..

If you wanna succeed in the high FSB departement you have to go totally crazy with vFSB. We're talking 1.8v +...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I don't know. I was using TurboV and totally insane vNB on most of my attempts. Never tested specific what I could do on 1.5vNB. I was going crazy and just pushed the crap out of everything..

If you wanna succeed in the high FSB departement you have to go totally crazy with vFSB. We're talking 1.8v +...


I tried twice with vFSB on AUTO and vFSB at 1.5 and it froze @ exactly 520MHz so I don't think it's vFSB that holds me back..

vNB was @ 1.5V at both attempts..

Maybe it's these HyperX's just sucks on these P5Q mobos and are giving me a hard time..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I tried twice with vFSB on AUTO and vFSB at 1.5 and it froze @ exactly 520MHz so I don't think it's vFSB that holds me back..

vNB was @ 1.5V at both attempts..

Maybe it's these HyperX's just sucks on these P5Q mobos and are giving me a hard time..

CHEERS..


Yeah, it may be your RAM stopping you.

I would recommend you to stop what you're doing now. Since you do not have TurboV you must boot Windows at insane Voltages every time. Please do not risk your motherboard again... ?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, it may be your RAM stopping you.

I would recommend you to stop what you're doing now. Since you do not have TurboV you must boot Windows at insane Voltages every time. Please do not risk your motherboard again... ?










I won't do it again for sure..

But in my honest opinion I don't think that a high vNB killed my mobo as it blew a IC on a CPU phase circuitry and not NB..

I think that it was just its time to go..

But I will use this P5QC just for 24/7 usage and nothing else..









Now is there any mind blowing gaming boost with that 2500K over your previous Q9650 setup?

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I won't do it again for sure..

But in my honest opinion I don't think that a high vNB killed my mobo as it blew a IC on a CPU phase circuitry and not NB..

I think that it was just its time to go..

But I will use this P5QC just for 24/7 usage and nothing else..









Now is there any mind blowing gaming boost with that 2500K over your previous Q9650 setup?

CHEERS..


Glad to hear









As you know, me and *Donrapello* have tested this. In most games there will be small differences. I have not gamed much yet anyway. But I have tried out one thing..

In Oblivion, in the high-grass besides Anvil Farm, the Sandy shows much higher FPS VS C2Q. I've used this spot in the game for stability testing GTX 260's and older cards, because of the extreme shader intensity caused by the high grass. Actually this test proved to test stability better VS Crysis with these older cards, but not with the GTX 570, as it is more sensitive towards Crysis.

I will have to test this claim a little closer. As I'm not 100% sure I remember the C2Q FPS.


----------



## Erper

Any help for me?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


Any help for me?


For what??

Also there's a new benchmark *PCMark 7* that really tests everything from CPU,GPU,RAM and STORAGE so you all may try it *DOWNLOAD HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


Any help for me?


Try this. I have given you templates before? Haven't I?

*Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 8.5
FSB Frequency - 450
PCIE Frequency - 100
FSB Strap to Northbridge - Auto
DRAM Frequency - DDR2 - 900MHz
DRAM Timing Control - Manual

1st Information : 5-5-5-15-5-54-6-3
CAS# Latency -6
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 6
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 6
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha - 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay - Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time - Auto
Write Recovery Time - Auto
Read to Precharge Time - Auto

2nd Information : 7-3-5-4-5-4-6
Read to Write Delay (S/D) - Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) - Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) - Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) - Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) - Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) - Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) - Auto

3rd Information : 14-5-1-6-6
Write to Pre Delay - Auto
Read to Pre Delay - Auto
Pre to Pre Delay - Auto
All Pre to Act Delay - Auto
All Pre to Ref Delay - Auto

DRAM Static Read Control - Disabled
DRAM Read Training - Disabled
MEM. OC Charge - Enabled
Ai Clock Twister - Lighter
Ai Transaction Booster - Manual
Performance Level = 11

CPU Voltage - 1.3 (Try higher if unstable
CPU GTL Reference - x0.65
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage - 1.34
DRAM Voltage - 1.96
NB Voltage - 1.3
SB Voltage - Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
NB Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Margin Enhancement - Performance*

I wan't you to try 6-6-6-18 and Performance Level 11 for RAM. Since you've had so much trouble. If stable, try to tighten timings again..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Why not share a picture of your Asus P5QC installed and running in your case?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

Why not share a picture of your Asus P5QC installed and running in your case?










Why don't you share a pic of your SB setup as well??









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

My gtl was on x63...
As for ram i tried stock and than auto..
As for fsb voltage it was on 1.30

Maybe that causedproblem


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Why don't you share a pic of your SB setup as well??









CHEERS..


Yeah, I could. But I only have my mobile phone. Gives bad pictures..


----------



## KingT

Here it is..









   

And here's my trusty old backup E6750 + P5KPL-VM rig,love it to deth..











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

P.S.: I'm doing this simultaneously with running P95 Custom 320K < 320K with 1.30V for vFSB and vNB so I must be stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

So this was not possible?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT* So this was not possible?


No as the 24pin ATX cable is too tick..









BTW I have just passed 1hr of P95 Custom 320K<320K with 1.30V for vNB and vFSB so it's all good..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No as the 24pin ATX cable is too tick..









CHEERS..


tighten it with zip-ties. Just the part that goes under your GTX 480...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


tighten it with zip-ties. Just the part that goes under your GTX 480...


Nah I will leave it just as it is as I don't want any accidents to happen..









Now I'm just enjoying my stable 3.9GHz OC..









CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

Got to love you and leave ya boys! Been a good run with my P5Q ~Rhys


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Got to love you and leave ya boys! Been a good run with my P5Q ~Rhys


Going Sandy?


----------



## ZonderZout

Well, its good to have you back then. Especially because I am going to need all the help I can het









But hang on, are you saying that having 4 dimms of RAM is Ã* problem on our boards, or just bigger than 1066 MHz rams?
Because I have 4x1gb hyperX ddr2 1066 dimms now. Can that cause problems when overclocking? (bios detected them as 800mhz ram btw, had to manually set them to 1066, weird but that always worked fine)


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Going Sandy?


He went Giga way..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Well, its good to have you back then. Especially because I am going to need all the help I can het









But hang on, are you saying that having 4 dimms of RAM is Ã* problem on our boards, or just bigger than 1066 MHz rams?
Because I have 4x1gb hyperX ddr2 1066 dimms now. Can that cause problems when overclocking? (bios detected them as 800mhz ram btw, had to manually set them to 1066, weird but that always worked fine)


I have 2x2GB HyperX 1066MHz so it's not the same thing as 4x1GB kit..

That's why you are capable of running yours @ 1066MHz and I can't..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Wow, you have so much room in your case!
Mine looks like a Honda engine bay now... Will post pics tomorrow when it's done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Here it is..









   

And here's my trusty old backup E6750 + P5KPL-VM rig,love it to deth..











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

P.S.: I'm doing this simultaneously with running P95 Custom 320K < 320K with 1.30V for vFSB and vNB so I must be stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Going Sandy?


Got a UD3P mate, not hatin on my P5Q, but i only had the SE2. The UD3P is a big improvement over it


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


He went Giga way..

CHEERS..


He gave in to the dark side?


----------



## ZonderZout

Heh, busy here!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


Got a UD3P mate, not hatin on my P5Q, but i only had the SE2. The UD3P is a big improvement over it


Yeah EP45 UD3P is a GREAT mobo and owns every Asus P45 in term of clocking C2Quads..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


He gave in to the dark side?


Yeah he did a smart thing..

I was about to do the same but I couldn't find one UD3P for a sane price..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

My PCMark 7 score = *3180* with my 24/7 OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


My PCMark 7 score = *3180* with my 24/7 OC..

CHEERS..


Downloading...


----------



## turrican9

Lol... Here is my PCMark 7 score...







*5453*

24/7 overclock









http://3dmark.com/pcm7/29960

*KingT*

If you look at my scores VS yours, they scream - Get yourself a Solid State Drive (And a Sandy..?







)!! Your C2Q/Harddrive Raid 0 system is totally destroyed by my Sandy 2500K/SSD setup....


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

I don't feel like burning a hole in my pocket..









EDIT: PCMark 7 score = *3229* with my 24/7 OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13508843*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> I don't feel like burning a hole in my pocket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: PCMark 7 score = *3229* with my 24/7 OC..
> 
> CHEERS..


I will try it in my secondary system. P5Q Pro Turbo, [email protected], 6GB [email protected] 5-5-5-15, XFX GTX 260 Core 216 and Intel 80GB X-25 Gen.2 SSD.

BTW: 1.5MB/Sec download speed now









Edit: Got *3999* (Why not 1 point more?!







) on my secondary system
http://3dmark.com/pcm7/32425


----------



## KingT

This benchmark is stupid and so SDD/HDD dependent..

I have better CPU running 300MHz higher,a way better GPU and still my system scores lower than your Q9400 does..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


This benchmark is stupid and so SDD/HDD dependent..

I have better CPU running 300MHz higher,a way better GPU and still my system scores lower than your Q9400 does..

CHEERS..


This test shows performance for regular use. And with an SSD a system will be much faster for regular use VS a system using harddrives. Simple as that.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


This test shows performance for regular use. And with an SSD a system will be much faster for regular use VS a system using harddrives. Simple as that.


Yeah right..

It's faster in two tests of 8 and only in storage related which don't mean sht..

If that gaming DX9 test was done in full screen my GTX480 would demolish your GTX260 so there's no real life situations there..

I't just synthetic nothing more..

My system is snappy and fast in everyday usage anyway..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah EP45 UD3P is a GREAT mobo and owns every Asus P45 in term of clocking C2Quads..

Yeah he did a smart thing..

I was about to do the same but I couldn't find one UD3P for a sane price..









CHEERS..


haha, got mine for Â£95, Â£106 incl. shipping of fleabay,works great so far. Not overclocking yet though


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah right..

It's faster in two tests of 8 and only in storage related which don't mean sht..

If that gaming DX9 test was done in full screen my GTX480 would demolish your GTX260 so there's no real life situations there..

I't just synthetic nothing more..

My system is snappy and fast in everyday usage anyway..

CHEERS..


You're really missing the point. Harddrives are the biggest bottleneck for a modern PC. Everything you run, you run from the harddrive. Believe me, if you took your system and my Q9400 system and put them out on the street, to let ordinary people use them for regular use, they would say my Q9400 system felt much, much faster then yours. Of course in modern games your graphics card would demolish my GTX 260. But still, most games run fine on that GTX 260 yet, so those ordinary people would not notice much in that departement. They would however feel that the games loaded much much faster in the SSD system, and no stuttering from game loading.

This is a fact. You should really try a SSD system before you even speak about performance.

I too was thinking the way you do, before I got my hands on SSD's.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roweyi7*


haha, got mine for Â£95, Â£106 incl. shipping of fleabay,works great so far. Not overclocking yet though


I got my P5QC brand new in local IT shop for just 62Â£, 1 year warranty so I WIN..









CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

I think I might have a challenge here...

This is with FSB 450 and multiplier 6.0x, like you suggested KingT.
Happens immediately after I start P95 large fft.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ZonderZout

Is this a case of just upping the CPU voltage?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Is this a case of just upping the CPU voltage?


Try this template. Up CPU Vcore if unstable. And put Performance Level at 10 and RAM timings at 5-5-5-15 if you are stable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try this. I have given you templates before? Haven't I?

*Ai Overclock Tuner - Manual
CPU Ratio Setting - 8.5
FSB Frequency - 450
PCIE Frequency - 100
FSB Strap to Northbridge - Auto
DRAM Frequency - DDR2 - 900MHz
DRAM Timing Control - Manual

1st Information : 5-5-5-15-5-54-6-3
CAS# Latency -6
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay - 6
DRAM RAS# Precharge - 6
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha - 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay - Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time - Auto
Write Recovery Time - Auto
Read to Precharge Time - Auto

2nd Information : 7-3-5-4-5-4-6
Read to Write Delay (S/D) - Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) - Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) - Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) - Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) - Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) - Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) - Auto

3rd Information : 14-5-1-6-6
Write to Pre Delay - Auto
Read to Pre Delay - Auto
Pre to Pre Delay - Auto
All Pre to Act Delay - Auto
All Pre to Ref Delay - Auto

DRAM Static Read Control - Disabled
DRAM Read Training - Disabled
MEM. OC Charge - Enabled
Ai Clock Twister - Lighter
Ai Transaction Booster - Manual
Performance Level = 11

CPU Voltage - 1.3 (Try higher if unstable
CPU GTL Reference - x0.65
CPU PLL Voltage - 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage - 1.34
DRAM Voltage - 1.96
NB Voltage - 1.3
SB Voltage - Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage - Auto

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum - Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum - Disabled
CPU Clock Skew - Auto
NB Clock Skew - Auto
CPU Margin Enhancement - Performance*

I wan't you to try 6-6-6-18 and Performance Level 11 for RAM. Since you've had so much trouble. If stable, try to tighten timings again..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You're really missing the point. Harddrives are the biggest bottleneck for a modern PC. Everything you run, you run from the harddrive. Believe me, if you took your system and my Q9400 system and put them out on the street, to let ordinary people use them for regular use, they would say my Q9400 system felt much, much faster then yours. Of course in modern games your graphics card would demolish my GTX 260. But still, most games run fine on that GTX 260 yet, so those ordinary people would not notice much in that departement. They would however feel that the games loaded much much faster in the SSD system, and no stuttering from game loading.

This is a fact. You should really try a SSD system before you even speak about performance.

I too was thinking the way you do, before I got my hands on SSD's.


Look man this supposed to be a System benchmark not a Storage bench..

And by regular use you mean Faster program launch,data transfer etc but once you're in games,cpu dependent loads my system would also be much faster..

Load time is not important to me but trust me that my system loads games really fast..

Also there's no stuttering as programs when launched are stored in RAM (Rapid Access Memory) so if you have enough of it a SSD would not make a difference..

And finally there are other benches like 06,Vantage,Games so feel free to use them..

You would see that SSD would do nothing for you vs my rig..

Like I said a pointless bench as it extremely likes storage..

I have seen *PII X4 @ 3.8GHz + HD4800 + SSD *that scores *4017* ,500+Pts more in PCMark7 than *2500K @ 4GHz +GTX460 + HDD *= *3562*..

Just stupid if you ask me..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Look man this supposed to be a System benchmark not a Storage bench..

And by regular use you mean Faster program launch,data transfer etc but once you're in games,cpu dependent loads my system would also be much faster..

Load time is not important to me but trust me that my system loads games really fast..

Also there's no stuttering as programs when launched are stored in RAM (Rapid Access Memory) so if you have enough of it a SSD would not make a difference..

And finally there are other benches like 06,Vantage,Games so feel free to use them..

You would see that SSD would do nothing for you vs my rig..

Like I said a pointless bench as it extremely likes storage..

I have seen *PII X4 @ 3.8GHz + HD4800 + SSD *that scores *4017* ,500+Pts more in PCMark7 than *2500K @ 4GHz +GTX460 + HDD *= *3562*..

Just stupid if you ask me..

CHEERS..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have seen *PII X4 @ 3.8GHz + HD4800 + SSD *that scores *4017* ,500+Pts more in PCMark7 than *2500K @ 4GHz +GTX460 + HDD *= *3562*..

Just stupid if you ask me..

CHEERS..


You, know, for regular use that SSD powered AMD Phenom II would feel and be much faster VS a Sandy using a Harddrive. This is what PCMark 7 tests. It is showing performance for regular mainstream use. And I think it shows it good. A system using a SSD will be much more responsive and snappier for regular use, VS a system using a Harddrive.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You, know, for regular use that SSD powered AMD Phenom II would feel and be much faster VS a Sandy using a Harddrive. This is what PCMark 7 tests. It is showing performance for regular mainstream use. *And I think it shows it good*. A system using a SSD will be much more responsive and snappier for regular use, VS a system using a Harddrive.


*PII X4 @ 3.8GHz+ HD4870 + SSD* >> *2500K @ 4.0GHz+ GTX460 + HDD*

Only in the minds of PCMark 7 makers.. LooooooL























CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


*PII X4 @ 3.8GHz+ HD4870 + SSD* >> *2500K @ 4.0GHz+ GTX460 + HDD*

Only in the minds of PCMark 7 makers.. LooooooL























CHEERS..


Man, I feel sorry for you since you obviously have not tried a SSD powered system. You speak about something you have never tried









And keep in mind, talking regular use here. And that is what PCMark 7 tests.


----------



## Erper

questions...
iv tried turricans template for OC and my temps go up to 82c...
why did u put gtl to x65
and what memory performance 11 means...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Man, I feel sorry for you since you obviously have not tried a SSD powered system. You speak about something you have never tried










Back to you m8..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


questions...
iv tried turricans template for OC and my temps go up to 82c...
why did u put gtl to x65
and what memory performance 11 means...


Using IBT? What cooling are you currently using?

GTL was put at x0.65 to give you the best shot at ruling out vFSB as a problem.

Performance Level 11 is a memory performance preset. Higher means more stable, but a little slower performance.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Using IBT? What cooling are you currently using?

GTL was put at x0.65 to give you the best shot at ruling out vFSB as a problem.

Performance Level 11 is a memory performance preset. Higher means more stable, but a little slower performance.


arctic 7 rev2
side panel opened
ive put gtl to x63
and its not booting under 1.35v


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


and its not booting under 1.35v


What voltage is 1.35V and what FSB are you going for?

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


What voltage is 1.35V and what FSB are you going for?

CHEERS..


FSB 450
fsb termination 1.34
vcore 1.35


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


FSB 450
fsb termination 1.34
vcore 1.35


You have a Q9550 C1, right? I'm beginning to wonder if this is your problem. Many of these C1's overclocked badly when compared to E0's. Even though there were some good C1's also.

What is your VID?

BTW: Maybe *KingT* is willing to switch his Q9550 E0 for your C1?







You are from Sarajevo? Right?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


BTW: Maybe *KingT* is willing to switch his Q9550 E0 for your C1?







You are from Sarajevo? Right?










No he is not from Sarajevo and he lives in Ireland so he is more close to you..

Trade with him your Q9650...
















BTW- I just had 1Ex0000000 BSOD outta nowhere..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No he is not from Sarajevo and he lives in Ireland so he is more close to you..

Trade with him your Q9650...
















BTW- I just had 1Ex0000000 BSOD outta nowhere..

CHEERS..


Maybe your idle/light load Vcore causes it? Small variations compared to your old P5Q Pro pherhaps.


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*

Would you please download PCMark 7 and run a bench on your system, and post your results?

Download link..

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download...bfdf336bf8eb59


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Maybe your idle/light load Vcore causes it? Small variations compared to your old P5Q Pro pherhaps.


On my P5Q Pro I was stable with 1.280V IDLE and now I had BSOD with 1.288V IDLE str8 on desktop..

Last night I have run P95 1hr Custom 320K, ran games,today also ran Crysis 2 bench and comp was 7hrs online today up to the BSOD..

I will see if it happens again..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No he is not from Sarajevo and he lives in Ireland so he is more close to you..

Trade with him your Q9650...















CHEERS..


Actually, *Erper* lives a little bit closer to you


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*donrapello*

Would you please download PCMark 7 and run a bench on your system, and post your results?

Download link..

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download...bfdf336bf8eb59


Sure, when i get home from here.. i'm still working on the other side of Finland.
Plus i need to get that ssd installed.
Benching this dual-core laptop i'm using atm is useless


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Sure, when i get home from here.. i'm still working on the other side of Finland.
Plus i need to get that ssd installed.
Benching this dual-core laptop i'm using atm is useless










Okay. Make sure to bench with the Harddrive first, then install the SSD


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Okay. Make sure to bench with the Harddrive first, then install the SSD










Sure, i see what you're after here


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


Sure, i see what you're after here










Here you go...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*




> *My Sandybridge [email protected], 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600-8-8-8-24-1t-1.5v, Intel SSD X25 160GB Gen.2 and Gigabyte GTX [email protected]/2000
> *
> *PCMark 7 Score - 5453
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/29960*
> 
> *My [email protected], 6GB Crucial Ballistix (2x2 +2x1GB) [email protected] 5-5-5-15, 1.94v, Intel SSD X-25 80GB Gen.2 and XFX GTX 260 Core [email protected]/1404/2430*
> 
> *PCMark 7 Score - 3999
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/32425*
> 
> *KingT's primary system: [email protected], Kingston HyperX 2x2GB [email protected] 5-5-5-15, 2x Seagate Barracuda 500GB [7200.12] @ RAID 0 and Zotac GTX480 @ 850MHz/1025MHz w/1075mV*
> 
> *PCMark 7 Score - 3229
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/30887
> *


----------



## donrapello

aight. What kinda oc should i have? 4.5Ghz & 1600mhz CL8?
Next weekend i should get home from here..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


aight. What kinda oc should i have? 4.5Ghz & 1600mhz CL8?
Next weekend i should get home from here..


Use your 24/7 setting.


----------



## Erper

i went back to default...
prime after hour temp 67


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13512396*
> Use your 24/7 setting.


I don't have one since i've been using so many different oc's lately..
+ i'll be testing that new 2500k cpu next weekend i hope.

I'll use 4.5Ghz as you did.


----------



## Erper

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/34176


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13513629*
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/34176


My God, those were terrible results...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13513629*
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/34176


Your score is terrible..

Your graphic card failed in 2nd and 3rd loop in the graphics test (scored only 1FPS) also in the first test your system failed in the 2nd and 3rd loop (1FPS score)..

Check your drivers,rerun (reinstall) bench test and system stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13511467*
> Try this template. Up CPU Vcore if unstable. And put Performance Level at 10 and RAM timings at 5-5-5-15 if you are stable.


Well, I tried that, but core 1 and 2 fail pretty quickly after starting the P95 torture test.
I had Vcore set to 1.32v, FSB to 450 and multiplier still on 6.0x. I kinda think I need to get it stable at multiplier 6.0x before I set it to 8.5x, right?

Should I just boldly go and try vcore 1.35v or higher?
What else can I do to get it running stable?








(yes, I suck at OC-ing, I'm a n00b, I know... sorry







)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13513781*
> Well, I tried that, but core 1 and 2 fail pretty quickly after starting the P95 torture test.
> I had Vcore set to 1.32v, FSB to 450 and multiplier still on 6.0x. I kinda think I need to get it stable at multiplier 6.0x before I set it to 8.5x, right?
> 
> Should I just boldly go and try vcore 1.35v or higher?
> What else can I do to get it running stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yes, I suck at OC-ing, I'm a n00b, I know... sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, you should use x6 multiplier to make sure mem/FSB is stable first.

I wouldn't be surprised if your CPU needs 1.35v Vcore for 3.8GHz +. Because it's a C1. But use that x6 multi first. If stable, move up multi to x8.5. Then you will know it's your CPU causing trouble, and just up Vcore.

Good Luck!

BTW: You should download PCMark 7 and post results here. I see you have a SSD.


----------



## ZonderZout

Hmm, vcore at 1.35v gives me the same results.
This sucks...


----------



## ZonderZout

As woon as I have something running stable, I will post some pcmark score.
Are you sure it's ok to go higher on the vcore than 1.35v?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13513926*
> .
> Are you sure it's ok to go higher on the vcore than 1.35v?


*Keep the core temperatures under 75C at all time..

Keep Vcore under 1.40V (LOAD) at all time..
*
CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13513926*
> As woon as I have something running stable, I will post some pcmark score.
> Are you sure it's ok to go higher on the vcore than 1.35v?


As long as you can keep your max temp around 75C I wouldn't worry about 1.4v Vcore.


----------



## ZonderZout

What do you mean by (load) ? What vcore I set in the bios is it's max, isnt it?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


What do you mean by (load) ? What vcore I set in the bios is it's max, isnt it?


Load is when you stress your CPU. Prime95 or IBT will put your CPU under 100% load.

Vcore is CPU volts. And it will go very far in bios, but that does not mean you should max it out. I wouln't go much past 1.4v with Load Line Calibration Enabled. Make sure your CPU cores do not go over 75C under load.


----------



## ZonderZout

Ok, I will try 1.4v on the vcore next.
But what if that still doesn't help and one or more cores still crash in a p95 torture session?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Ok, I will try 1.4v on the vcore next.
But what if that still doesn't help and one or more cores still crash in a p95 torture session?


If you're on x6 multi do not increase Vcore to that level! Your CPU will never need that much Vcore for those speeds!

If you're at x6 multi you have other problems. Most probably mem.

btw: Let *KingT* help you. I'm out of the door for a little while..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Ok, I will try 1.4v on the vcore next.
But what if that still doesn't help and one or more cores still crash in a p95 torture session?


Test RAM with memtest ver 4.0 for Windows..

Run 4 instances of memtest with 850MB of dedicated RAM for each..

Make sure that every one of them reaches at least 100% each without error..

Also I would recommend you to try running RAM 1:1 with FSB (450MHz FSB = 900MHz RAM) for the best stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Your score is terrible..

Your graphic card failed in 2nd and 3rd loop in the graphics test (scored only 1FPS) also in the first test your system failed in the 2nd and 3rd loop (1FPS score)..

Check your drivers,rerun (reinstall) bench test and system stability..

CHEERS..


i didnt check graphic drivers for long time...
its on stock...
my win become very hard to deal with so will be reinstall in coming days...
and i think i might have some problems in bios with hdd loading faster ...


----------



## ZonderZout

How does testing ram help with crashing cores?
Don't mean to be a smart ass, just curious








Going to try 1.4v now and see what happens...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


How does testing ram help with crashing cores?
Don't mean to be a smart ass, just curious








Going to try 1.4v now and see what happens...


If you have mem Erros your cores will crash in Prime95. And Prime95 Blend is a great way to test system/mem stability


----------



## ZonderZout

Ok, tnx.
1.4 vcore wasn't working either, so I set everything back on auto and I will try some memory tests first.
So far p95 torture isn't crashing any cores on stock settings (luckily







).

But then what else can I do to fix this?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Ok, tnx.
1.4 vcore wasn't working either, so I set everything back on auto and I will try some memory tests first.
So far p95 torture isn't crashing any cores on stock settings (luckily







).

But then what else can I do to fix this?


First of all, you're running mem at 900MHz? If so do you use 5-5-5-15 timings? Use this and try 1.94v for RAM. If that's not stable, follow my template and set them to 900MHz 6-6-6-18 and 1.94v. Also make sure to set Performance Level to 11 when going CAS 6. Going below PL 11 when CAS 6 will cause no boot.


----------



## ZonderZout

I tried your template with memory on 900mhz and 6-6-6-18 timing and 1.94v as you suggested, as well as the performance lvl on 11.

Perhaps it's possible to leave the memory settings on auto and just try to go with fsb and vcore first?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


I tried your template with memory on 900mhz and 6-6-6-18 timing and 1.94v as you suggested, as well as the performance lvl on 11.

Perhaps it's possible to leave the memory settings on auto and just try to go with fsb and vcore first?


Maybe your NB needs more Volts at 450FSB, for your particular P5Q Pro? Try 1.34v to rule that out of the equation..


----------



## ZonderZout

Ok, here goes


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Ok, here goes










Also, have you checked your mem for fault? Memtest for DOS is a good way to check if your mem are faulty. Set everything to stock and run memtest from a bootable USB stick or a CD

http://www.memtest.org/


----------



## ZonderZout

Nope, 2 cores down after less than 5 seconds.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


I tried your template with memory on 900mhz and 6-6-6-18 timing and 1.94v as you suggested, as well as the performance lvl on 11.

Perhaps it's possible to leave the memory settings on auto and just try to go with fsb and vcore first?


Set:

CPU multiplier= 8.5x (or 6x for P95 Large FFT testing)
FSB freq= 450MHz
RAM freq= 900MHz
FSB STRAP= 333

RAM timings:

5-5-5-15-3-AUTO(52)-6-3
8-3--5-4-6-4-7
14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Read Static Control = AUTO
DRAM Read Training = AUTO
MEM OC Charger=ENABLED
AI Clock Twister=LIGHT
Ai Transaction Booster=MANUAL
Performance Level=10

All Pull Inn's =DISABLED

Vcore= 1.xxV (what CPU needs,add a bit if you BSOD)
vPLL=1.54V
CPU GTL=0.65x
vFSB=1.34V
vNB=1.34V
vRAM=2.0V
vSB=1.1V
PCIE/SATA Voltage=1.50V

LLC=ENABLED
CPU and PCIE spectrum=DISABLED
CPU and NB Skews=AUTO

*First test with memtest for Windows just like I have told you to eliminate RAM as a possible issue..
* 
CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Aha, I did find out that my memory is having issues with memtest 4.0. So then my question would be more like: what can I do to fix my memory issues?
Hehe.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Aha, I did find out that my memory is having issues with memtest 4.0. So then my question would be more like: what can I do to fix my memory issues?
Hehe.


Are you having errors with memtest for DOS at stock settings? I'm not talking about memtest for Windows here. If so, maybe your mem is faulty?


----------



## ZonderZout

No, sorry, memtest on stock is good. Memtest (for windows) on OC settings was giving many errors.

King's suggested settings also result in errors. Weird... You also had hyperX memory, did you not?
=slaps his memory= bad memory... Bad!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


No, sorry, memtest on stock is good. Memtest (for windows) on OC settings was giving many errors.

King's suggested settings also result in errors. Weird... You also had hyperX memory, did you not?
=slaps his memory= bad memory... Bad!


If so, try setting all these to manual at these values....

_*2nd Information : 
Read to Write Delay (S/D) - 9
Write to Read Delay (S) - 4
Write to Read Delay (D) - 5
Read to Read Delay (S) - 5
Read to Read Delay (D) - 7
Write to Write Delay (S) - 5
Write to Write Delay (D) - 7*_

Then try memtest for Windows again...


----------



## Erper

memory is different in each pc...
for example
mine is 5-5-5-18-42
if i set 6-6-6-18-52 will work but very weird...


----------



## turrican9

Well, I think I will install my Q9650 and Thermalright Ultra Extreme in my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo system. Currently using [email protected] and Zalman 9700.. Q9650 and TRUE are just laying around anyway...

No point in installing the P5Q-E since the P5Q Pro Turbo will do just as good with the Q9650's x9 multiplier..

If I can get 460FSB stable with Q9650 in this board I will end up at 4140MHz. TRUE can handle it as long as I stay away from that crappy IBT and just use Prime95. Pretty hefty..


----------



## MUff1N

Here's my PCMark 7 Score: 2889

I was surprised to see that the new PCMark isn't using DX11.
Seems to me if you're going to update a benchmarking program to at least be using the latest DirectX tech too...









King T;
Sorry for being so selfish with my extra P5Q Pro Turbo but...

*1. *They are next to impossible to find & buy now, much less brand new.








*2. *Took me 2 RMA's & a lot of testing to make sure the boards I bought were good.








*3.* You live on the other side of the world & there was a good chance of it arriving damaged to you anyways being shipped from AZ/US.









Btw guys, I'm here on the forums just about everyday but unless I have something useful as far as input I don't post...


----------



## ZonderZout

Well, a little less errors, but still a lot.

Timings are:
5-5-5-18-3-50-6-3
9-4-6-5-7-5-7
14-5-1-6-6

I think I will try leaving the mem settings on auto.


----------



## ZonderZout

Scratch that, doesn't help either...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


King T;
Sorry for being so selfish with my extra P5Q Pro Turbo but...

*1. *They are next to impossible to find & buy now, much less brand new.








*2. *Took me 2 RMA's & a lot of testing to make sure the boards I bought were good.








*3.* You live on the other side of the world & there was a good chance of it arriving damaged to you anyways being shipped from AZ/US.










I was just playing with you..









The shipping would have cost me a fortune anyway..









CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Well, a little less errors, but still a lot.

Timings are:
5-5-5-18-3-50-6-3
9-4-6-5-7-5-7
14-5-1-6-6

I think I will try leaving the mem settings on auto.


I'm sure if you took out the memory sticks in the black slots (secondary) & ran just the 2 modules all your memory errors would go away.
This board (in general) doesn't like 4x1gbs, but 2x2gbs of installed memory.









I got lucking in my case running the combination of RAM I have [G.Skill & Corsair], but I'm also only running a 2 core CPU which does make a big difference when it comes to OCing.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I was just playing with you..









The shipping would have cost me a fortune anyway..









CHEERS..


LOL...


----------



## KingT

Asus P5Q Pro mobo doesn't like Kingston's HyperX RAM period!!!

In general P5Q has a poor memory management..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Hmm, thanks for the tip. I was afraid it might come to that (needing to buy new RAM).

I dialed back the FSB to 420 now, mem timings to default and so far there are no more errors. I'll give Prime95 a try when the memtest is succesful and see what that brings me.
I am now running @3.6Ghz, which is at least a little better than 2.8









Just checking, but did I need to keep my CPU total temp under 75degrees, or do I need to keep all cores under 75 degrees?
CPU-Z says 2 cores are around 48 and 2 cores are 52-58 degrees now, but the CPU temp is at 34?


----------



## ZonderZout

Oh, and I might like a hint on what the best choice for new RAM would be with this board


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13516174*
> 
> Just checking, but did I need to keep my CPU total temp under 75degrees, or do I need to keep all cores under 75 degrees?
> CPU-Z says 2 cores are around 48 and 2 cores are 52-58 degrees now, but the CPU temp is at 34?


Keep *the core temperatures* under *75C* at all time..

Use CoreTemp for monitoring your CPU's temperatures..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Just finished installing Q9650 and TRUE in my P5Q Pro Turbo. Running Large FFT's Custom 320KB - 320KB at 460FSB x8.5 now. Never could get it totally Large FFT's stable at this FSB in the past. But I was to scared of vFSB in those times. I barely ran it over 1.3v.

Right now 1.34vFSB x0.65 GTL. We'll see. Good to have my Q9650 back in my P5Q Pro Turbo again. I suspect it can get away with lower Vcore VS what my P5Q-E accomplished with this CPU. I base this on old test results and snapshots I found.

I really love my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo...







Asus P5Q-E never gave me this same feeling. Probably because me and this P5Q Pro Turbo have gone through so much toghether...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13516495*
> Just finished installing Q9650 and TRUE in my P5Q Pro Turbo. Running Large FFT's Custom 320KB - 320KB at 460FSB x8.5 now. Never could get it totally Large FFT's stable at this FSB in the past. But I was to scared of vFSB in those times. I barely ran it over 1.3v.
> 
> Right now 1.34vFSB x0.65 GTL. We'll see. Good to have my Q9650 back in my P5Q Pro Turbo again. I suspect it can get away with lower Vcore VS what my P5Q-E accomplished with this CPU. I base this on old test results and snapshots I found.
> 
> I really love my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo...


Why didn't you use P5Q-E??
It hits higher stable FSB and does better job with RAM overclock..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13516521*
> Why didn't you use P5Q-E??
> It hits higher stable FSB and does better job with RAM overclock..
> 
> CHEERS..


Couple of reasons... First of all, I can pretty much max out this Q9650 in the P5Q Pro Turbo because of it's x9 multi. Secondly I'm using my 6GB mem setup, Pro Turbo have little issues with this. Third, yes the P5Q-E did very high mem speeds at looser timings, but I can just as well use 920MHz and 5-5-5-15 instead of 1100 6-5-6-15..

Another reason is I just love my P5Q Pro Turbo..







Also, the P5Q-E is nice to have as backup if my dear P5Q Pro Turbo find out it will die on me.

I am also curious as to were the P5Q Pro Turbo will do same speed using lower Vcore VS the P5Q-E. I suspect this based on some old test results. We'll see..


----------



## turrican9

*PCMark 7 score: 4375*

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/35786

*Test system:
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
[email protected]
2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 [email protected] 5-5-5-15-1.94v
XFX GTX 260 Core [email protected]/1404/2430
Intel X25 80GB Gen.2 SSD*


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Any comments on these results? Jealous?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13517464*
> *PCMark 7 score: 4375*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/pcm7/35786
> 
> *Test system:
> Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
> [email protected]
> 2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 [email protected] 5-5-5-15-1.94v
> XFX GTX 260 Core [email protected]/1404/2430
> Intel X25 80GB Gen.2 SSD*


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Here's a Crysis 2 bench with my 24/7 overclock, Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz..

Map = Central Park

Resolution = 1280x 1024,

Settings = Extreme ,

FSAA = 4x

VSync = OFF

CPU usage ~65%, GPU usage 99%..

Avg FPS = 97 ..










This is the real deal..









Enjoy..

P.S.: I would like to see how would your SB setup perform with the same settings and @ 1280 x 1024 resolution..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13522799*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Here's a Crysis 2 bench with my 24/7 overclock, Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz..
> 
> Map = Central Park
> 
> Resolution = 1280x 1024,
> 
> Settings = Extreme ,
> 
> FSAA = 4x
> 
> VSync = OFF
> 
> CPU usage ~65%, GPU usage 99%..
> 
> Avg FPS = 97 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the real deal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy..
> 
> P.S.: I would like to see how would your SB setup perform with the same settings and @ 1280 x 1024 resolution..
> 
> CHEERS..


Ahh, clearly you are jealous. You couldn't handle the impact a SSD do for regular use. And now you're in denial trying to find benchmarks that only tests FPS and stuff









Kidding









Will bench it using my Sandy setup. Previous Crysis games were very little CPU dependant. At least at higher resolutions. Don't know about Crysis 2 though.

Will bench it later today, in 1280x1024.


----------



## KingT

Yeah I'm jelly..









Looking forward to see your score..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Hmm, something is obviously wrong with my SSD. Or perhaps it's because my current OC isn't stable because of that 4x1GB memory...
And I just have 1 ATI 4870 installed at the moment.

But anyway, here's my PCMark7 score: http://3dmark.com/pcm7/36996
A whamming total of 3356...
Hmpf... I am disappointed


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Hmm, something is obviously wrong with my SSD. Or perhaps it's because my current OC isn't stable because of that 4x1GB memory...
And I just have 1 ATI 4870 installed at the moment.

But anyway, here's my PCMark7 score: http://3dmark.com/pcm7/36996
A whamming total of 3356...
Hmpf... I am disappointed










You barely beat *KingT's* score... And he is using Harddrives in Raid 0 mode...


----------



## KingT

In *the 1st run* his rig *failed* in *1st and 2nd test* (check the link),,

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


In *the 1st run* his rig *failed* in *1st and 2nd test* (check the link),,

CHEERS..


I'm looking. where do you find this info?

Never mind: I found it, and what you are referring to..

*KingT*

Your closing in on 3K posts.. Do I smell celebration soon? And in this club?


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*PCMark 7 score: 4375*

http://3dmark.com/pcm7/35786

*Test system:
Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
[email protected]
2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 [email protected] 5-5-5-15-1.94v
XFX GTX 260 Core [email protected]/1404/2430
Intel X25 80GB Gen.2 SSD*


Nice score there turrican9!

*2x2GB + 2x1GB*

This combo of ram & your testing results is the reason I tried my set of
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 with my G.Skill set...so thanks for that
as they work together really, really well!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


Hmm, something is obviously wrong with my SSD. Or perhaps it's because my current OC isn't stable because of that 4x1GB memory...
And I just have 1 ATI 4870 installed at the moment.

But anyway, here's my PCMark7 score: http://3dmark.com/pcm7/36996
A whamming total of 3356...
Hmpf... I am disappointed










Looks like you've been seduced by the dark side of the overclocking world...this only gets worse too as time goes on!!! LOL








You should bench your system at stock settings & look at the score!








Much, much lower...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Nice score there turrican9!

*2x2GB + 2x1GB*

This combo of ram & your testing results is the reason I tried my set of
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 with my G.Skill set...so thanks for that
as they work together really, really well!










Thanks









From my testing the P5Q Pro Turbo hates 4x2GB RAM. 4x2GB gives no overclock. Tried two different kits. Both is on it's QVL and overclocks just nicely when using 2x2GB. However, I've found that using a 2x2GB + 2x1GB configuration overclocks nearly as good as 2x2GB in this board.

In my P5Q-E this 6GB config overclocks to the excact same as 2x2GB. Using 4x2GB in that board and you are stuck at 1:1. But 900MHz + is no problem. So P5Q-E is handling mem better VS P5Q Pro Turbo.

Also remember that 2x1GB kit are the excact same mem as the 2x2GB kit. Only the 2x1GB ones are single sided. But I've found that even when using all double sided, 6GB config is almost as easy on the motherboard as 2x2GB.

Glad it worked for you man !


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

Your closing in on 3K posts.. Do I smell celebration soon? And in this club?










Yeah..









But you're closing on me very fast with post numbers..









You're the post beast>>
















I'm also looking forward to my 3rd Flame and 250th rep,that's a cool number..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Just like the first Crysis games, it is very little CPU dependant. So no surprise. My Sandy is at 4.5GHz and GTX 570 at the usual 850/1700/2000. Appart from the max FPS there is little difference VS yours results.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Thanks









From my testing the P5Q Pro Turbo hates 4x2GB RAM. 4x2GB gives no overclock. Tried two different kits. Both is on it's QVL and overclocks just nicely when using 2x2GB. However, I've found that using a 2x2GB + 2x1GB configuration overclocks nearly as good as 2x2GB in this board.

In my P5Q-E this 6GB config overclocks to the exact same as 2x2GB. Using 4x2GB in that board and you are stuck at 1:1. But 900MHz + is no problem. So P5Q-E is handling mem better VS P5Q Pro Turbo.

Also remember that 2x1GB kit are the exact same mem as the 2x2GB kit. Only the 2x1GB ones are single sided. But I've found that even when using all double sided, 6GB config is almost as easy on the motherboard as 2x2GB.

Glad it worked for you man !










Yea its extremely stable & the only thing I had to change was just bumping up the DRAM voltage a bit to 1.240v as the Corsair is natively a 800MHz kit running @ 1002MHz, so it needed the little extra to be totally stable.









*Hey King T, speaking of Crysis benchmarking...*
Have you tried the Xtreme-G Nvidia drivers?
I just love them for their performance, stability & FPS in my games & they ALWAYS score higher in 3DMark scores! Their newest release v270.61 is their best yet too! [23591 Vantage score]

You can get them here---> Tweakforce.com - Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Yea its extremely stable & the only thing I had to change was just bumping up the DRAM voltage a bit to *1.240v* as the Corsair is natively a 800MHz kit running @ 1002MHz, so it needed the little extra to be totally stable.










You ment 1.94v?


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Nice man..

I would like to see one done with Taskmngr opened just like I did and Monitoring tab from Afterburner to see CPU and GPU usage..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13523937*
> 
> *Hey King T, speaking of Crysis benchmarking...*
> Have you tried the Xtreme-G Nvidia drivers?
> I just love them for their performance, stability & FPS in my games & they ALWAYS score higher in 3DMark scores! Their newest release v270.61 is their best yet too! [23591 Vantage score]
> 
> You can get them here---> Tweakforce.com - Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers


No I haven't used one of those..

Dunno if that makes a bench result non valid though..









Thanx for the tip..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13523998*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Nice man..
> 
> I would like to see one done with Taskmngr opened just like I did and Monitoring tab from Afterburner to see CPU and GPU usage..
> 
> CHEERS..


First run I made I was to quick on the PrtScrn button. And did not get the results from the Benchmark tool So that usage may be in those graphs. Second time I waited until the results showed up, then hit PrtScrn

This cheap console port looks just as ugly in 1920x1200, my native resolution, as it does in 1280x1024







Believe it or not. What a terrible game










*1920x1200 for comparison*


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13523945*
> You ment 1.94v?


LOL...Oops.









Actually I meant 2.140v!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13524072*
> No I haven't used one of those..
> 
> Dunno if that makes a bench result non valid though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx for the tip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes the XG drivers do validate as Futuremark Approved!
Look at my *PCMark 7 readout* using them.


----------



## KingT

@ *turican9*

Yeah but now the Load clocks of 2500K and 3D clock of your GTX570 can't be seen anywhere on the SS..









Still thanx for the info..

@ *MUff1N
*
That's good man,will try them when I had the time..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13524323*
> @ *turican9*
> 
> Yeah but now the 3D clock of your GTX570 can't be seen anywhere on the SS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still thanx for the info..
> 
> @ *MUff1N
> *
> That's good man,will try them when I had the time..
> 
> CHEERS..


It clocked itself down when going idle. It is 850/1700/2000 under load. Why would I lie?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13524335*
> It clocked itself down when going idle. It is 850/1700/2000 under load. Why would I lie?


No man I need that SS for another forum,as some people think that 2500K is so great (and Q9550 is so old and outdated) that It demolishes everything bay a mile so it doesn't need a GPU








..

So I need a CPU-Z opened and 1st tab in GPU-Z so clocks could be seen properly..

Also If you could disable that down-clocking of a CPU would be great..

Do it when you have a time,no ASAP..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13524399*
> No man I need that SS for another forum,as some people think that 2500K is so great that It demolishes everything bay a mile so it doesn't need a GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> So I need a CPU-Z opened and 1st tab in GPU-Z so clocks could be seen properly..
> 
> Also If you could disable that down-clocking of a CPU would be great..
> 
> Do it when you have a time,no ASAP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Djises... Can't you just point them to the thread me and *Donrapello* made? With one single high-end GPU a Q9xxx at closer to 4GHz is no bottleneck. Go SLI, and it will be a bottleneck. But not for one of todays High-end GPU's.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13524426*
> Djises... Can't you just point them to the thread me and *Donrapello* made? With one single high-end GPU a Q9xxx at closer to 4GHz is no bottleneck. Go SLI, and it will be a bottleneck. But not for one of todays High-end GPU's.


I did it already..

But I want this to be as a icing on the cake..

So everything like I have done it with Taskmngr, 1st pages of CPU and GPU-Z,Monitor tab from Afterburner and no downclocking on the CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13524485*
> I did it already..
> 
> But I want this to be as a icing on the cake..
> 
> So everything like I have done it with Taskmngr, 1st pages of CPU and GPU-Z,Monitor tab from Afterburner and no downclocking on the CPU..
> 
> CHEERS..


We'll see later. But you know, this is a bad game for comparing hardware. As it is a cheap console port..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

It seems like on Asus P67 boards you cannot disable downclocking of CPU when it goes idle. Have googled it. Only thing I can do is to run the benchmark, then start SuperPi or something just when it finishes, the hit PrtScrn


----------



## turrican9

Good enough?


----------



## Erper

hi guys...
ive swapped mobos, ive put q9550 in ep35c-ds3r but im hitting wall on 415

Validation


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys...
ive swapped mobos, ive put q9550 in ep35c-ds3r but im hitting wall on 415

Validation


Try my Rock stable 450FSB settings for my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R. Almost the same motherboard, appart from mine not supporting DDR3

*You should try to put the Static tRead Value at 9 or 10 instead of 8 as shown in the picture.*


----------



## Erper

ive upped fsb to 420 and getting long beep even if i have pic on screen


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Perfect!!

Thanx m8..









Rep+

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ive tried..
its not booting into win


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


ive tried..
its not booting into win


You using your DDR2 RAM? If so, all your 8GB? And if so, try my settings using 2x2GB


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


You using your DDR2 RAM? If so, all your 8GB? And if so, try my settings using 2x2GB


yes, using only 2gb...
ive lowered fsb to 445, its booting into win and than crash..


----------



## donrapello

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

It seems like on Asus P67 boards you cannot disable downclocking of CPU when it goes idle. Have googled it. Only thing I can do is to run the benchmark, then start SuperPi or something just when it finishes, the hit PrtScrn


what?? you can't disable downclocking of cpu? Are you sure you're not missing something?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donrapello*


what?? you can't disable downclocking of cpu? Are you sure you're not missing something?


Yeah. In these Asus boards, if you disable EIST you also Disable Turbo. I've tried Disabling C1 and everything that has with CPU power saving to do.

As I've said, I also Googled it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

Perfect!!

Thanx m8..









Rep+

CHEERS..


You're welcome









Now give us the link to your 'flaming' thread


----------



## Erper

i gave up...
max 8.5x415
or
8x440/435


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13526254*
> i gave up...
> max 8.5x415
> or
> 8x440/435


Ahh... So you can manage 440FSB when x8 multi. Then it's your CPU stopping you. Keep in mind this board has no Load Line Calibration. So you have to turn that Vcore up to remedy the Vdroop.


----------



## Erper

well cpu is rev E0...
ive put it back to pro... with memory...
now i have some weird sound commin out of it


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13526329*
> well cpu is rev E0...
> ive put it back to pro... with memory...
> now i have some weird sound commin out of it


I'm at loss to what you are doing wrong. Or maybe you have a CPU from hell or something


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13526329*
> well cpu is rev E0...
> ive put it back to pro... with memory...
> now i have some weird sound commin out of it


I'd take a flexible hollow tube & put one side to your ear & start
listen around [with the other open end of the tube] to pin point where the sound is coming from, but this sounds to me like your power supply is doing this...resonating coil or something like that.









My PSU does this all the time [high pitched coil resonance], but not loud enough to bother me.


----------



## MUff1N

Here's my Crysis 2 bench with my E8400 @ 4GHz and my EVGA GTX 470 @ 847/1694/2000MHz, so you can see with this benchmark the CPU doesn't play much of a part & the graphics card does the majority of it.








Funny, when the x8 multi is used it sees my CPU speed as 4.51GHz...Windows info does too for that matter which is where I think that gets its CPU info from...









Crysis 2 Benchmark-1280x1024 AAx4-Average fps *84.69*
Crysis 2 Benchmark-1680x1050 [native resolution] AAx4-Average fps *68.42*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13527396*
> Here's my Crysis 2 bench with my E8400 @ 4GHz and my EVGA GTX 470 @ 847/1694/2000MHz, so you can see with this benchmark the CPU doesn't play much of a part & the graphics card does the majority of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crysis 2 Benchmark-1280x1024 AAx4-Average fps *84.69*
> Crysis 2 Benchmark-1680x1050 [native resolution] AAx4-Average fps *68.42*


Neither of the Crysis games are CPU dependant at all. A dual core will do just fine. And Crysis 2 is a Console port..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13526454*
> I'm at loss to what you are doing wrong. Or maybe you have a CPU from hell or something


could be, you never know...









i still dont get how THIS guy got to 3.7


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Have you been using any custom settings in Crysis 2 via *Crysis 2 Config tool* when you performed benchmark..

As I have been, and now when I reran the bench with default quality setting my *Avg FPS* is *98.5*..

Not much of a improvement but just to be known..









@ *Erper*

Drug mani se silovanja sistema,ako nece iz nekog razloga da se kloka dalje vrati na 3.6GHz i be happy..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527630*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Have you been using any custom settings in Crysis 2 via *Crysis 2 Config tool* when you performed benchmark..
> 
> As I have been, and now when I reran the bench with default quality setting my *Avg FPS* is *98.5*..
> 
> Not much of a improvement but just to be known..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Nope I have not.

Now, would you please give a link to the thread where you are discussing with those Sandy people?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527630*
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> @ *Erper*
> 
> Drug mani se silovanja sistema,ako nece iz nekog razloga da se kloka dalje vrati na 3.6GHz i be happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Drug mani to rape the system, if not for some reason the clock time on return to??


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13527649*
> Nope I have not.
> 
> Now, would you please give a link to the thread where you are discussing with those Sandy people?


It's a Bosnian forum so there's no point for you to get involved..









They were (mostly AMD users with Athlon II and PII X4,X6







) telling me how at least a Athlon II X4 or a PII X4 is way to go to avoid a bottleneck,as AM3 is a superior platform,and 775 is severely limited by FSB bla,bla..

When I challenged them for benchmark shootout they ran like little school girls hahahaha..

A discussion was held a week ago and then I have posted the link from your and Donrapello's thread,and everybody was silenced immediately..

Today I pawned them just for fun as I have my system back and running at full speed..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527749*
> It's a Bosnian forum so there's no point for you to get involved..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were (mostly AMD users with Athlon II and PII X4,X6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) telling me how at least a Athlon II X4 or a PII X4 is way to go to avoid a bottleneck,as AM3 is a superior platform,and 775 is severely limited by FSB bla,bla..
> 
> When I challenged them for benchmark shootout they ran like little school girls hahahaha..
> 
> A discussion was held a week ago and then I have posted the link from your and Donrapello's thread,and everybody was silenced immediately..
> 
> Today I pawned them just for fun as I have my system back and running at full speed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol! What a bunch of *******
















btw: Will run Crysis 2 bench on Q9650 system now. Using GTX 260


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13527680*
> Drug mani to rape the system, if not for some reason the clock time on return to??


Hahaha Google translate LoL..

"M8 stop raping your system,if from some reason it doesn't clock any higher revert to 3.6GHz and be happy.."

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527780*
> Hahaha Google translate LoL..
> 
> "M8 stop raping your system,if from some reason it doesn't clock any higher revert to 3.6GHz and be happy.."
> 
> CHEERS..


Okei. Google oversetter er ikke alltid så god å forstå seg på.

Nå skal jeg kjøre Crysis 2 Bench tool på mitt Asus P5Q Pro Turbo/Q9650 oppsett.


----------



## KingT

Hahaha det er så sant ..









Lykke til..









JUBELROPET..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527866*
> Hahaha det er så sant ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lykke til..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUBELROPET..


----------



## KingT

Now do the same bench @ Full HD to really see that GTX260 sweat..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527999*
> Now do the same bench @ Full HD to really see that GTX260 sweat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Will do. 1920x1080


----------



## turrican9




----------



## KingT

Not bad at all..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13528147*
> Not bad at all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yeah, for a 3 year old GTX 260 those are pretty good numbers


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13527630*
> 
> @ *Erper*
> 
> Drug mani se silovanja sistema,ako nece iz nekog razloga da se kloka dalje vrati na 3.6GHz i be happy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


kamo srece da ga silujem.. heheheheh

anyway, cant pass it more than ive wrote already...
back to old stuff pro and q9550...


----------



## Erper

is there any software to check temps on memory and to check is everything ok with mobo...
last night ive put memory for test of 8h and passed, no errors...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


is there any software to check temps on memory and to check is everything ok with mobo...
last night ive put memory for test of 8h and passed, no errors...


No, there's no such program available..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My Asus P5Q Pro Turbo is still going strong after all that torture I put it through when trying for those insane FSB Validations









4GHz has always been this Q9650's sweetspot Vcore/temp wise when on air. So I'm gonna keep it here.


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

More damage is being done to the power circuitry on board by those long torture tests than a suicide OC attempts..

On my mobo just with my Q9550 I had over 120hrs of testing with P95 and Linpack/IBT (P95 - 100hrs, Linpack/IBT - 20hrs)..

And I think that was the reason behind my mobo failure as IC that controls one CPU Phase blew and not NB..

So take it easy,that's too fine mobo to have it killed..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

More damage is being done to the power circuitry on board by those long torture tests than a suicide OC attempts..

On my mobo just with my Q9550 I had over 120hrs of testing with P95 and Linpack/IBT (P95 - 100hrs, Linpack/IBT - 20hrs)..

And I think that was the reason behind my mobo failure as IC that controls one CPU Phase blew and not NB..

So take it easy,that's too fine mobo to have it killed..

CHEERS..


You know, if disaster struck, I have the P5Q-E laying around. So no worries.


----------



## turrican9

I have a HD 5770 1GB laying around. This card is a tiny bit slower VS my GTX 260 Core 216. Maybe I should find a 2nd dirt cheap HD 5770 and go crossfire. I've already tried SLI with 2x GTX 260's in my Pro Turbo, via the SLI hack.

HD 5770's consumes much less power VS GTX 260's and P5Q Pro Turbo has native Crossfire support. 2x HD 5770's 1GB will equal to one HD5870 performance wise.

*KingT*

About stress testing. You do probably have much higher ambient temps in Sarajevo then I do here, far up North in Norway. I was born up here for the cause of overclocking, probably


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have a HD 5770 1GB laying around. This card is a tiny bit slower VS my GTX 260 Core 216. Maybe I should find a 2nd dirt cheap HD 5770 and go crossfire. I've already tried SLI with 2x GTX 260's in my Pro Turbo, via the SLI hack.

HD 5770's consumes much less power VS GTX 260's and P5Q Pro Turbo has native Crossfire support. 2x HD 5770's 1GB will equal to one HD5870 performance wise.


Yeah that would be interesting..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

About stress testing. You do probably have much higher ambient temps in Sarajevo then I do here, far up North in Norway. I was born up here for the cause of overclocking, probably










I told you what I know now you take it from there..

Dunno why you needed to stress it again for 15 hrs as it was rock solid before when you used your Q9650 + P5Q Pro TURBO system..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13536019*
> Yeah that would be interesting..
> 
> I told you what I know now you take it from there..
> 
> Dunno why you needed to stress it again for 15 hrs as it was rock solid before when you used your Q9650 + P5Q Pro TURBO system..
> 
> CHEERS..


I will take it more easy from now on, promise
















Allthough I've been pushing things since 1995 and never manage to stress something to death.

At least I've been staying away from IBT for a good while.

Even more important for you to take it easy now, since you have no decent backup board


----------



## Erper

Would p5q be any good to take....
I know that only difference is in pcie slot


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13536268*
> Would p5q be any good to take....
> I know that only difference is in pcie slot


It's the same as Pro only - 2nd PCIE x16 slot..

Besides that it's identical, it has the same BIOS options,RAID 0/1/5/10 ,8x SATA, 12x USB, 2x Firewire etc..

It also OC's the same..

But it has that awful positioned 24pin ATX connector just like my P5QC does and it looks extremely similar to P5QC only it doesn't have DDR3 slots..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13536452*
> It's the same as Pro only - 2nd PCIE x16 slot..
> 
> Besides that it's identical, it has the same BIOS options,RAID 0/1/5/10 ,8x SATA, 12x USB, 2x Firewire etc..
> 
> It also OC's the same..
> 
> But it has that awful positioned 24pin ATX connector just like my P5QC does and it looks extremely similar to P5QC only it doesn't have DDR3 slots..
> 
> CHEERS..


i know, saw that 24pin connection... how retXXXX...
if i get some cheap might go for it...
cant find any maximus II or gene mobos.. there was one 2 months ago but it was 100e...


----------



## MUff1N

You know guys, I've never done a 12hr stress test on any of my systems...just don't see the need for it!









I do at the most a 2hr stress test using OCCT & if its stable I call it good.
Never have had problems while gaming [which is what the primary function of my system's are] or in file or OS data corruptions...so I just don't see the need for it...but that's just me.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13536529*
> You know guys, I've never done 12hr test on any of my systems...just don't see the need for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do at the most a 2hr stress test using OCCT & if its stable I call it good.
> Never have had problems while gaming [which is what the primary function of my system's are] or in file or OS data corruptions...so I just don't see the need for it...but that's just me.


same here, i think its overkill for mobo...

btw

wish if i can touch this one


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13536488*
> i know, saw that 24pin connection... how retXXXX...
> if i get some cheap might go for it...
> cant find any maximus II or gene mobos.. there was one 2 months ago but it was 100e...


There really goes a clear line, dividing these Asus boards. And this line starts with the P5Q-E. P5Q-E and up overclocks mem much better and have that extra GTL setting.

One thing is that Asus has left out this extra GTL setting for their boards below the P5Q-E. But the worst thing is that I feel they have actually crippled mem compatability/overclocking with purpose, below P5Q-E.

Have *ocman* abandon his club?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13536529*
> You know guys, I've never done a 12hr stress test on any of my systems...just don't see the need for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do at the most a 2hr stress test using OCCT & if its stable I call it good.
> Never have had problems while gaming [which is what the primary function of my system's are] or in file or OS data corruptions...so I just don't see the need for it...but that's just me.


Probably more healthy for the longevity of your system too


----------



## Rowey

Got a P5Q knocking about in the FS section if any of you P5Q enthusiasts want in on it.
Link: http://www.overclock.net/main-components/1018397-asus-p5q-se2-mid-range-p45.html


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13536557*
> There really goes a clear line, dividing these Asus boards. And this line starts with the P5Q-E. P5Q-E and up overclocks mem much better and have that extra GTL setting.
> 
> One thing is that Asus has left out this extra GTL setting for their boards below the P5Q-E. But the worst thing is that I feel they have actually crippled mem compatability/overclocking with purpose, below P5Q-E.


thats for *-E*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13536557*
> Has *ocman* abandon his club?


He has committed a suicide right after he has found out that my P5Q Pro has died..










P5Q Pro and *ocman* R.I.P..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13536650*
> He has committed a suicide right after he has found out that my P5Q Pro has died..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q Pro and *ocman* R.I.P..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Maybe you should take over the Club?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13536666*
> Maybe you should take over the Club?


Nah,if it ever comes to that you should have it as you have more posts in this club and you have the best FSB on these mobos achieved..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13536882*
> Nah,if it ever comes to that you should have it as you have more posts in this club and you have the best FSB on these mobos achieved..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You've been a member in this club for longer than me. And would be best suited for a future overtaking of this Club.

IF *ocman* decides to abandon this club


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13538059*
> You've been a member in this club for longer than me. And would be best suited for a future overtaking of this Club.
> 
> IF *ocman* decides to abandon this club


You have more experience with a club managing so it's you..









BTW: I'm pleased that my rig runs stable,passes memtest,P95 Custom 320K etc..

Not much luck on overclock though as max FSB that I have been able to hit is 520MHz..

Still think that this RAM somehow holds me back,and this P5QC is known as a poor RAM managing motherboard..

It officially supports DDR2 1066MHz (Black slots only LoL) and DDR3 1333MHz but still I don't think that anyone has managed to get it to work @ those speeds..









There are soooo many threads on Asus support about RAM issues w/ P5QC..









But still I'm glad that I'm running @ 3.9GHz with the identical voltages used on my P5Q Pro..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13538153*
> You have more experience with a club managing so it's you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: I'm pleased that my rig runs stable,passes memtest,P95 Custom 320K etc..
> 
> Not much luck on overclock though as max FSB that I have been able to hit is 520MHz..
> 
> Still think that this RAM somehow holds me back,and this P5QC is known as a poor RAM managing motherboard..
> 
> It officially supports DDR2 1066MHz (Black slots only LoL) and DDR3 1333MHz but still I don't think that anyone has managed to get it to work @ those speeds..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are soooo many threads on Asus support about RAM issues w/ P5QC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still I'm glad that I'm running @ 3.9GHz with the identical voltages used on my P5Q Pro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I think these hybrid DDR2/DDR3 boards have their own quirks.

I know the GA-EP35C DS3R had some trouble when using DDR3. CPU needed to be overvolted in order to make DDR3 mems stable. Since they shared current. According to a user in these forums...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13538304*
> I think these hybrid DDR2/DDR3 boards have their own quirks.
> 
> I know the GA-EP35C DS3R had some trouble when using DDR3. CPU needed to be overvolted in order to make DDR3 mems stable. Since they shared current. According to a user in these forums...


been there done that...
actually u have to OC DDR2 memory up to 1066 so u can use 1066/1333 ddr3... had that problem...


----------



## KingT

In the same shop that I bought my P5QC now is available Kingston HyperX 1066MHz 2x1GB for 33Euros and 2x2GB for 58Euros (identical to mine RAM)..

I'm tempted to go for one of those but still do not have any real need for it..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13538557*
> In the same shop that I bought my P5QC now is available Kingston HyperX 1066MHz 2x1GB for 33Euros and 2x2GB for 58Euros (identical to mine RAM)..
> 
> I'm tempted to go for one of those but still do not have any real need for it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Why would you buy more of that same mem?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13538573*
> Why would you buy more of that same mem?


For the future needs..









But it so great price on them though..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13538556*
> been there done that...
> actually u have to OC DDR2 memory up to 1066 so u can use 1066/1333 ddr3... had that problem...


!?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13538580*
> For the future needs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You're talking about DDR2 here?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13538556*
> been there done that...
> actually u have to OC DDR2 memory up to 1066 so u can use 1066/1333 ddr3... had that problem...


You can't use DDR2 and DDR3 at the same time on this board as it will not POST..

@ *turrican9*

Yeah DDR2 as time will come when 4GB of RAM just won't cut it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13538614*
> You can't use DDR2 and DDR3 at the same time on this board as it will not POST..
> 
> @ *turrican9*
> 
> Yeah DDR2 as time will come when 4GB of RAM just won't cut it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I know you can't use DDR2 and DDR3 at the same time. I just didn't know what i was referring too.

Then go for 2x1GB HyperX. Much easier to overclock using 2x2GB + 2x1GB combination VS 4x2GB. I've verified this in 3 different motherboards.


----------



## Erper

I know i cant...duuuh
That ddr3 i had did not wantwd to work if bios is not set for ddr3 oc...
Thats why ddr2 had to be oced and saved
Than i had to stick ddr3 and it worked, on speed that was determined by ddr2...
If i try to oc that ddr3 system crash and cyrcle in loop..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13538661*
> I know i cant...duuuh
> That ddr3 i had did not wantwd to work if bios is not set for ddr3 oc...
> Thats why ddr2 had to be oced and saved
> Than i had to stick ddr3 and it worked, on speed that was determined by ddr2...
> If i try to oc that ddr3 system crash and cyrcle in loop..


Ahh... So you're referring to your EP35C... Yeah... sounds buggy as hell..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13538655*
> I know you can't use DDR2 and DDR3 at the same time. I just didn't know what i was referring too.
> 
> Then go for 2x1GB HyperX. Much easier to overclock using 2x2GB + 2x1GB combination VS 4x2GB. I've verified this in 3 different motherboards.


Yeah I was thinking about 2x1GB kit and maybe when they're installed by them self it would allow me to hit higher FSB than 520MHz..









I will think about it,not really rushing into it..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Yep... had to sell that ddr3


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13538699*
> Yeah I was thinking about 2x1GB kit and maybe when they're installed by them self it would allow me to hit higher FSB than 520MHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will think about it,not really rushing into it..
> 
> CHEERS..


33 Euros is not that bad. (About what I payed for my extra 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12-2.0v kit earlier this year).

And 6GB will do for future games.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13538744*
> 33 Euros is not that bad. (About what I payed for my extra 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12-2.0v kit earlier this year).
> 
> And 6GB will do for future games.


Yeah that's what I was thinking..

But still will think about it..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

That 2x1GB HyperX is KHX8500D2K2/2G and it's on QVL for this P5QC..









But my KHX8500D2K2/4G is not on the QVL neither for Pro or this P5QC..









But honestly I don't trust Asus for their QVL for these mobos as there are a plenty reports on issues with RAM of QVL..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13540750*
> That 2x1GB HyperX is KHX8500D2K2/2G and it's on QVL for this P5QC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my KHX8500D2K2/4G is not on the QVL neither for Pro or this P5QC..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly I don't trust Asus for their QVL for these mobos as there are a plenty reports on issues with RAM of QVL..
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice









I've played a little with your Avatar and made a suggestion that would better fit on the OCN.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nice









I've played a little with your Avatar and made a suggestion that would better fit on the OCN.











I wouldn't change my avatar for all P5Q's in the world..









I'm planning on keeping it just as it is for as long I'm on OCN..









Thanx for the effort though..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I wouldn't change my avatar for all P5Q's in the world..









I'm planning on keeping it just as it is for as long I'm on OCN..









Thanx for the effort though..









CHEERS..


It's the same picture, only a few effects added. Ghost like appereance. I really think you should at least try that avatar for a little while.

I will be offended unless you try it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13540991*
> It's the same picture, only a few effects added. Ghost like appereance. I really think you should at least try that avatar for a little while.
> 
> I will be offended unless you try it.


Thanx but no..









This original avatar stays with me for good..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Thanx but no..









This original avatar stays with me for good..









CHEERS..


We'll see about that









http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...atar-poll.html


----------



## KingT

Hahahahaa crazy man on the loose..
















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hahahahaa crazy man on the loose..
















CHEERS..













































:l achen:


----------



## KingT

:l achen:























CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

is this mobo any good at all?
Intel D975XBX2KR


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


is this mobo any good at all?
Intel D975XBX2KR


No 975 chipset for OC and it's Intel which is double suck..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13541401*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Is this you *KingT*?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13548272*
> Is this you *KingT*?


Yup that's me alright..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13548284*
> Yup that's me alright..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Maybe that picture should have been your avatar?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13548300*
> Maybe that picture should have been your avatar?


Stay away from my avatar!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13548347*
> Stay away from my avatar!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


If I were the Club manager I would have demanded that you used the avatars I decided for you


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13548358*
> If I were the Club manager I would have demanded that you used the avatars I decided for you


If you were...









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13548373*
> If you were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

would these 2 be similar to p5q pro?


----------



## KingT

Those *Gigabyte EP45* motherboards are most definitely better boards than P5Q Pro..








I have been looking for one of those but couldn't find any for a decent price..

Dunno about that *MSI P45 Platinum* but I think that it's also a nice P45 motherboard and it definitely has better BIOS options than P5Q Pro..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

so everything is better than p5q. .hehehehee


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13551120*
> so everything is better than p5q. .hehehehee


Yeah but those mobos were much more expensive too..

That Gigabyte EP45 DQ6 and that MSI P45 Platinum were 2x more expensive than P5Q Pro and they are really matched with P5Q Premium and Deluxe models..

Still for the price P5Q Pro was the best bang for the buck upon initial release in Jun 2008..

I have bought my P5Q Pro for 125 Euros brand new in September 2008..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

december 2008...
ive found second hand on those mobos, 40e


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13551318*
> december 2008...
> ive found second hand on those mobos, 40e


Cheap man..

I would get one of those,probably either Gigabyte EP45 DQ6 or DS4..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

dq6 is very good but the guy is selling because 1/4 memory slots are working...
trying to figure out how..
as for ds4...

mmmmmmmmm

and also, there is GA-EP45C-DS3


----------



## ZonderZout

Say, just a question here... but I read that when going SLI the Q9550 will be the bottleneck no matter if I can OC it to 3.8GHz. Does that go for 2x ATI HD4870 1GB's as well, or just for 5870 and up?

So far I have seen my average FPS go up from 20 (no OC, 2x4870) to 60 ([email protected] and just 1x4870).

I'm deciding on what to do next... buy other RAM so I can get to 3.8-3.9GHz, or just get a better mobo+cpu and be done with it. :s


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13551381*
> dq6 is very good but the guy is selling because 1/4 memory slots are working...
> trying to figure out how..
> as for ds4...
> 
> mmmmmmmmm
> 
> and also, there is GA-EP45C-DS3


Go for DS4 then..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13551563*
> Say, just a question here... but I read that when going SLI the Q9550 will be the bottleneck no matter if I can OC it to 3.8GHz. Does that go for 2x ATI HD4870 1GB's as well, or just for 5870 and up?
> 
> So far I have seen my average FPS go up from 20 (no OC, 2x4870) to 60 ([email protected] and just 1x4870).
> 
> I'm deciding on what to do next... buy other RAM so I can get to 3.8-3.9GHz, or just get a better mobo+cpu and be done with it. :s


No Q9550 is more than enough for two HD4870 in CrossFire..

I'm running overclocked GTX480 which is much faster than CF HD4870 and no bootleneck at all..

There would only be a bottleneck with Q9550 @ 3.8 - 4GHz with GTX480/570/580 SLI or HD 6970 CF setup..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13551638*
> Go for DS4 then..
> 
> No Q9550 is more than enough for two HD4870 in CrossFire..
> 
> I'm running overclocked GTX480 which is much faster than CF HD4870 and no bootleneck at all..
> 
> There would only be a bottleneck with Q9550 @ 3.8 - 4GHz with GTX480/570/580 SLI or HD 6970 CF setup..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes, go for the DS4.

And very true about SLI/Crossfire. I ran 2x GTX 260 in SLI using my [email protected], using the SLI hack. CPU were nowhere near being a bottleneck. A GTX 260 are about the same speed as a HD4870. Also, 2x GTX 260 SLI are a tad slower than a HD 5870, give or take a little. A HD5870 are considerable slower VS GTX 480 and GTX 570.

So, when a GTX 480/570 are not bottlenecked by a Q9xxx/12MB L2 at closer to 4GHz you can probably summarize the rest yourself...

However, I've noticed in Oblivion, which have parts that are very CPU dependant, that when using the Sandy, FPS stays much higher in these parts. I will investigate closer. But I've always had trouble with lower FPS in parts of that game. Sandy is helping here. One must remember this is a badly coded game.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13552878*
> Yes, go for the DS4.
> 
> And very true about SLI/Crossfire. I ran 2x GTX 260 in SLI using my [email protected], using the SLI hack. CPU were nowhere near being a bottleneck. A GTX 260 are about the same speed as a HD4870. Also, 2x GTX 260 SLI are a tad slower than a HD 5870, give or take a little. A HD5870 are considerable slower VS GTX 480 and GTX 570.
> 
> So, when a GTX 480/570 are not bottlenecked by a Q9xxx/12MB L2 at closer to 4GHz you can probably summarize the rest yourself...


any way to fix 3/4 not working memory slots...
ive asked him and he said it just stopped working..
could it be physical or bios problem?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


any way to fix 3/4 not working memory slots...
ive asked him and he said it just stopped working..
could it be physical or bios problem?


Almost sure it is physical.

I wouldn't buy that board if I were you. It's useless with just one working RAM slot.


----------



## Erper

if he never OC.. how is it possible that its not working.. short-cut on memory pins??


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


if he never OC.. how is it possible that its not working.. short-cut on memory pins??


All electronic equipment can fail. For no particular reason. It just fails.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


All electronic equipment can fail. For no particular reason. It just fails.


from those 3 + EP43-UD3L, which would u take...

take d6q out..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


from those 3 + EP43-UD3L, which would u take...

take d6q out..


The DS4, without a doubt !


----------



## KingT

Yup,yup,yup with a Gigabyte EP45 DS4 you would be more than satisfied..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

im still waiting for guy to respond...
honestly, i find ep35 easier to tune than pro...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


im still waiting for guy to respond...
honestly, i find ep35 easier to tune than pro...


Depends on a particular setup (mobo,CPU and *the most important RAM*)..

Even though it was not the identical motherboard and it has it's vital issues to be addressed, I managed to brake down OC on this P5QC and now I'm using the same clocks and voltages just like on my late P5Q Pro..

I have found out that on this mobo model you need to leave on AUTO these:

DRAM Static READ Control
DRAM Dynamic Write Control
DRAM Read Training
DRAM Write Training
MEM OC Charger

If I set them on ENABLE or DISABLE i get instant errors in P95 and crashes in games..

As soon I have cleared that out I was rock solid on the identical settings used on my P5Q Pro..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

on pro, i left all settings on auto, except voltage on cpu, mutli and fsb...
if i touch my memory, it becomes slower and unstable...
if i touch nb it gets hot and not booting..
if i touch voltage on memory its starts to heat too much...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


on pro, i left all settings on auto, except voltage on cpu, mutli and fsb...
if i touch my memory, it becomes slower and unstable...
if i touch nb it gets hot and not booting..
if i touch voltage on memory its starts to heat too much...


Almost sounds like you have a faulty Pro.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


on pro, i left all settings on auto, except voltage on cpu, mutli and fsb...
if i touch my memory, it becomes slower and unstable...
if i touch nb it gets hot and not booting..
if i touch voltage on memory its starts to heat too much...


Nevermind the heat,on my setup (both P5QC and Pro) NB and RAM are running very hot,so hot that I @ full load I could burn my fingers..

Like I have said *the RAM on these motherboards is VERY IMPORTANT* if not the most important peace of puzzle..

My RAM is incompatible with this P5QC (and P5Q Pro) and it will not go higher than 1020MHz and be stable..

Any higher than 1020MHz and I get errors and crashes..

I have tested this HyperX RAM on two Gigabyte EP45 mobos ansd they do 1150MHz w/ 2.25V easily (this RAM is rated @ 2.3V)

That's why on this P5QC i get even worse max FSB results of just 520MHz (Pro did little better 530Mhz)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Almost sounds like you have a faulty Pro.


i dont think so...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Nevermind the heat,on my setup (both P5QC and Pro) NB and RAM are running very hot,so hot that I @ full load I could burn my fingers..

Like I have said *the RAM on these motherboards is VERY IMPORTANT* if not the most important peace of puzzle..

My RAM is incompatible with this P5QC (and P5Q Pro) and it will not go higher than 1020MHz and be stable..

Any higher than 1020MHz and I get errors and crashes..

I have tested this HyperX RAM on two Gigabyte EP45 mobos ansd they do 1150MHz w/ 2.25V easily (this RAM is rated @ 2.3V)

That's why on this P5QC i get even worse max FSB results of just 520MHz (Pro did little better 530Mhz)..

CHEERS..


idk, ive tried few lower brand mobos, and for now pro is ok, but as i said for fine tuning gigabyte in my opinion is better


----------



## KingT

I would say that Gigabyte motherboards have a better BIOS than Asus..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I would say that Gigabyte motherboards have a better BIOS than Asus..

CHEERS..


The EP-45's yes, but not EP-35 DS3R. It has fewer options VS Asus' P45 motherboards.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


The EP-45's yes, but not EP-35 DS3R. It has fewer options VS Asus' P45 motherboards.


I was talking about it in genaral..

Off course that P45 Asus has better BIOS options than low/mid end P35 Gigabyte but higher end Giga P35 mobos (like DQ6 for an example) has pretty solid BIOS options,in range with P5Q Pro if not better..

If you compare BIOS from P35 Asus and P35 Gigabyte = Giga wins, the same goes with P45 models..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

^
This


----------



## turrican9

No matter what motherboards you guys get, you will always complain about something. Nothing is perfect, and will never be


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

I finally tested my suspicions/what I thought remembered towards the very CPU intensive Oblivion.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...9650-4ghz.html


----------



## KingT

I have finished tightening up my rig,cable managment etc and here are pics:









































































CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I have finished tightening up my rig,cable managment etc and here are pics:
CHEERS..


I like it







Only I don't like is that ATX cable


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

I finally tested my suspicions/what I thought remembered towards the very CPU intensive Oblivion.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...9650-4ghz.html


Yeah I've seen it ..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I like it







Only I don't like is that ATX cable










Yeah me too







, but you win some and you lose some..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Like the screen .....
FORZA JUVE... Even they r sh.. this year


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


Like the screen .....
FORZA JUVE... Even they r sh.. this year


Yeah they are bad as it comes but no matter what FORZA JUVE PER SIEMPRE!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah they are bad as it comes but no matter what FORZA JUVE PER SIEMPRE!!!

CHEERS..


i wish they bring 3-4 quality guys this year..
like pastore, bastos, that guy from lille, right back, 2 strong strikers, bring back giovinco...

anyway, back to subject...
i tidied my cables few days back, but my psu is holding me back for it, its not modular


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


i wish they bring 3-4 quality guys this year..
like pastore, bastos, that guy from lille, right back, 2 strong strikers, bring back giovinco...

anyway, back to subject...
i tidied my cables few days back, but my psu is holding me back for it, its not modular


Yeah Juve really needs 3-4 quality world class players,bring back Giovinco,sign good side back players on both sides and they would be dangerous..

You should visit *JuveBalkan.com* fan portal where fans from all ex Yu countries gather together and support our favorite footbal club..

Yeah a modular PSU is realy an advantage especially if you have small,crowded case..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

my case is big, and psu is not modular.. so 24pin cable is going next to NB...

usually i check goal.com for more news, but thx for other forum..


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


my case is big, and psu is not modular.. so 24pin cable is going next to NB...


Post some pics of your rig,interior and exterior..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well interior yes, exterior... no cant do..
too much things i need on it... hehe


----------



## KingT

Pending pics..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Pending pics..









CHEERS..


maybe tomorow.. ehhe


----------



## turrican9

*Erper* and *KingT* stop flirting now


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Erper* and *KingT* stop flirting now










you ARE jealous


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Erper* and *KingT* stop flirting now










You jelly again??









Stop stalking me man!!!









O I see,you actually like threesome hahahahaah..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


You jelly again??









Stop stalking me man!!!









O I see,you actually like threesome hahahahaah..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ah you.. turrican...

ehehehehheehehhe


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13566094*
> ah you.. turrican...
> 
> ehehehehheehehhe


Nintendo suck







Amiga rules







I only played C64 and Amiga versions of these games







Turrican 2 for Amiga is my all time favourite


----------



## chiefsheep

Hey there guys - I'm posting here (as a P5Q Pro Turbo owner) having fruitlessly combed numerous forums and websites in the hope that someone has come across the following issues and maybe even found a solution to it.

Problem: COLD BOOT
When I try to boot my PC all power comes on, fans spin (case/PSU/CPU cooler/GPU cooler) and hard drives spin up. No signal received by monitor. No further boot.

Solution:
1) Press the reset key a few times (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work...
2) Turn off PSU on case. Then turn back on (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work....
3) Turn off PSU. Unplug. Press power switch to ensure discharge. Then turn all back on (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work...
4) Repeat 3) above until PC boots. If that doesn't work...
5) Reset the CMOS/remove battery on CMOS if 4 doesn't work and temper getting frayed...)). If that doesn't work, search internet....

Once the PC has booted it is rock solid and will run pretty much indefinitely.

I used to own a P5K Black Pearl that developed the same issues and switched to a P5Q Pro Turbo in the hope that would fix them. This worked for 6 months, and then the issues came back.

So far I have replaced:
i) The mother board (P5K Black Pearl to P5Q Pro Turbo)
ii) The primary hard drive
iii) The PSU
iv) The graphics card

(The hard drive and graphics card were upgrades, rather than trying specifically to fix the issue!)

Other things I have tried:
i) Testing my RAM (both sticks passed 24 hours of Memtest)
ii) Using only 1 stick of RAM in slots 2 or 3 or 4
iii) Replacing the CMOS battery

Specs:
P5Q Pro Turbo (0602 BIOS)
Intel Q6600
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX (in slots 2 and 4 because of size of Zalman Flower CPU cooler)
MSI Nvidia GTX 460
OCZ Vertex 2e 120gb SSD
Cooler Master 600W PSU
Windows 7 Home Premium 64
BIOS - no overclocking, all on auto

Any help or suggestions anyone can offer would be appreciated!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiefsheep*


Hey there guys - I'm posting here (as a P5Q Pro Turbo owner) having fruitlessly combed numerous forums and websites in the hope that someone has come across the following issues and maybe even found a solution to it.

Problem: COLD BOOT
When I try to boot my PC all power comes on, fans spin (case/PSU/CPU cooler/GPU cooler) and hard drives spin up. No signal received by monitor. No further boot.

Solution:
1) Press the reset key a few times (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work...
2) Turn off PSU on case. Then turn back on (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work....
3) Turn off PSU. Unplug. Press power switch to ensure discharge. Then turn all back on (works 1 in 3). If that doesn't work...
4) Repeat 3) above until PC boots. If that doesn't work...
5) Reset the CMOS/remove battery on CMOS if 4 doesn't work and temper getting frayed...)). If that doesn't work, search internet....

Once the PC has booted it is rock solid and will run pretty much indefinitely.

I used to own a P5K Black Pearl that developed the same issues and switched to a P5Q Pro Turbo in the hope that would fix them. This worked for 6 months, and then the issues came back.

So far I have replaced:
i) The mother board (P5K Black Pearl to P5Q Pro Turbo)
ii) The primary hard drive
iii) The PSU
iv) The graphics card

(The hard drive and graphics card were upgrades, rather than trying specifically to fix the issue!)

Other things I have tried:
i) Testing my RAM (both sticks passed 24 hours of Memtest)
ii) Using only 1 stick of RAM in slots 2 or 3 or 4
iii) Replacing the CMOS battery

Specs:
P5Q Pro Turbo (0602 BIOS)
Intel Q6600
Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C5DHX (in slots 2 and 4 because of size of Zalman Flower CPU cooler)
MSI Nvidia GTX 460
OCZ Vertex 2e 120gb SSD
Cooler Master 600W PSU
Windows 7 Home Premium 64
BIOS - no overclocking, all on auto

Any help or suggestions anyone can offer would be appreciated!


Try to plug CPU fan into a system fan conector instead? And choose to ignore the CPU fan from bios.

Just a wild thought.


----------



## KingT

I had that issue on my P5Q Pro and I solved it with a BIOS reflash..

I've flashed my mobo's BIOS and the problem has gone away..

If that doesn't help then some of your hardware is creating that issue (try different RAM or PSU)..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

What the hell has happened to my 560FSB CPU-Z Validation?







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746218


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

I don't get you,it's working fine for me..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *turrican9*

I don't get you,it's working fine for me..









CHEERS..


I get this


----------



## turrican9

Oh, it was a firefox issue! Strange I didn't get that on other validations! It shows correctly in IE!


----------



## KingT

Nah I see it properly,nice and clear..

Maybe you should clean cookies from your web browser or open it with another one..

CHEERS..


----------



## chiefsheep

Thanks for both these quick replies! (I'm posting from work but will try the suggestions later this afternoon)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I had that issue on my P5Q Pro and I solved it with a BIOS reflash..

I've flashed my mobo's BIOS and the problem has gone away..

If that doesn't help then some of your hardware is creating that issue (try different RAM or PSU)..

CHEERS..


Really appreciate your thoughts.

I did flash the BIOS (0602 to 0602) relatively recently, which only fixed the issues for a couple of weeks

PSU I have changed (last week, but haven't flashed BIOS since)

RAM passed Memtest and have tried one stick/two sticks/different slot configurations without any luck.

Do you think running the memory at a slightly higher voltage might be worth trying?

Quote:



Try to plug CPU fan into a system fan conector instead? And choose to ignore the CPU fan from bios.

Just a wild thought.


I can give it a go. What's the logic behind this one? (The Zalman cooler always spins up straight away, even on a failed POST) Is it that if the cpu fan connector is reporting a fault then the POST will fail as it won't boot to try and avoid what it thinks is a CPU fan failure that would damage the cpu?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiefsheep*


Thanks for both these quick replies! (I'm posting from work but will try the suggestions later this afternoon)

Really appreciate your thoughts.

I did flash the BIOS (0602 to 0602) relatively recently, which only fixed the issues for a couple of weeks

PSU I have changed (last week, but haven't flashed BIOS since)

RAM passed Memtest and have tried one stick/two sticks/different slot configurations without any luck.

Do you think running the memory at a slightly higher voltage might be worth trying?

I can give it a go. What's the logic behind this one? (The Zalman cooler always spins up straight away, even on a failed POST) Is it that if the cpu fan connector is reporting a fault then the POST will fail as it won't boot to try and avoid what it thinks is a CPU fan failure that would damage the cpu?


I think KingT is right here. Why not try Ket's modded 0602 bios, to see if that fixes your issues in the long run?


----------



## turrican9

Another option is to try the 0503 bios posted on the first page of this thread. This bios has never been on Asus' homepage, but *ocman* got it with his P5Q Pro Turbo, and made a backup of it.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiefsheep*


Do you think running the memory at a slightly higher voltage might be worth trying?


Try everything that comes to your mind..









But I'm 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue..

What I did was that I flashed an older BIOS ver. and then again flashed the latest..

I recommend you to use *THIS BIOS* modded by *rgwoods*..

It's 0602 and it has new Intel RST and memory table from P5Q Premium..

Works really good..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Try everything that comes to your mind..









But I'm 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue..

What I did was that I flashed an older BIOS ver. and then again flashed the latest..

I recommend you to use *THIS BIOS* modded by *rgwoods*..

It's 0602 and it has new Intel RST and memory table from P5Q Premium..

Works really good..

CHEERS..


I have that one, with a little extra added







A little string


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I have that one, with a little extra added







A little string










My Win works even with this original stock 2103 P5QC BIOS so far,no issues of that kind..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

me proud


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

Nice man







,now test it with P95 Large FFT test for at least 6hrs..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

idk, 6h is too much...
i just got suprised when i changed paste to mx-2...
few temps lower...
and max vcore was 1.296


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


idk, 6h is too much...
i just got suprised when i changed paste to mx-2...
few temps lower...
and max vcore was 1.296


No 6hrs is the minimum you should run to test OC,and 12hrs is ideal!!!

Yeah I'm using MX-2 and it really does a great job,knocked few deg C off compared to the Cooler Master TIM I was previously using..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i think ill keep this setup... now definitely...

reason is noone is bidding for them, and i like it...

i might just add few bucks and get buldo or 2500k


----------



## chiefsheep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Try everything that comes to your mind..









But I'm 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue..

What I did was that I flashed an older BIOS ver. and then again flashed the latest..

I recommend you to use *THIS BIOS* modded by *rgwoods*..

It's 0602 and it has new Intel RST and memory table from P5Q Premium..

Works really good..

CHEERS..


a) I am seriously impressed at the speed and number of replies to my plea for help - thank you all.
b) Someone confident enough to be 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue? - those odds I can get behind! I'll give the rgwoods version a go this evening (and let you know how I get on - the number of times I've seen people offer solutions to things any noone ever knows whether it worked or not because the original poster drops off the planet...)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiefsheep*


a) I am seriously impressed at the speed and number of replies to my plea for help - thank you all.
b) Someone confident enough to be 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue? - those odds I can get behind! I'll give the rgwoods version a go this evening (and let you know how I get on - the number of times I've seen people offer solutions to things any noone ever knows whether it worked or not because the original poster drops off the planet...)


This is probably the best place in the whole wide world to ask questions regarding your motherboard.

The 'Elite' lives in this Club.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


This is probably the best place in the whole wide world to ask questions regarding your motherboard.

The 'Elite' lives in this Club.


I like to think so too..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

finally got mew keyboard, microsoft 3000...
on 5000 series letters were gone...
too much WASD


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


finally got mew keyboard, microsoft 3000...
on 5000 series letters were gone...
too much WASD


Post some pics,I think you owe me some since yesterday..









CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

Hi all, I'm also owner of P5Q PRO Turbo so ...Hi all


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


Hi all, I'm also owner of P5Q PRO Turbo so ...Hi all










Welcome !







Nice setup you have there !







Also noticed you have a Intel SSD









btw: I've passed 1000 posts in this club !







1008 to be excact!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


Hi all, I'm also owner of P5Q PRO Turbo so ...Hi all










Welcome,feel free to participate in any activity..









CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

@turrican9
...I love my PC and my tools love my ssd









@KingT
Always, in every way I can


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


@turrican9
...I love my PC and my tools love my ssd









@KingT
Always, in every way I can


Would you try to tell *KingT* what he's missing without a SSD?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


@KingT
Always, in every way I can


Onda si na pravom mijestu..









CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Would you try to tell *KingT* what he's missing without a SSD?










...best way to explain would be to give him a ssd and take it away in about month or two









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Onda si na pravom mijestu..









CHEERS..


Super je forum, dosta zanimljivih stvari


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


...best way to explain would be to give him a ssd and take it away in about month or two









Super je forum, dosta zanimljivih stvari


Yeah Overclock.net is the best there is..

Anything you want to know just ask in the right section..

I'm here for 6 months now and still haven't checked everything,as it's so big..

Also do you overclock,and if so post your results..









If you need any assistance on OC just let us know..









@ *turrican9*

LoooooooooLLL..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

one more guy from balkan.. hehehe/// how many of us is here actually


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Post some pics,I think you owe me some since yesterday..









CHEERS..


dont worry, i will...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


one more guy from balkan.. hehehe/// how many of us is here actually


On OCN I have spotted so far 6 people from Ex Yu..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


dont worry, i will...










Don't make me make you..









CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Well.. ssd really makes a difference. Here's my benches today.

i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz, Ram @ 1600mhz : CL8, GTX 570 @ 850/2000.
First bench using Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 Sata3 and second bench run with Crucial C300 64Gb Sata6gb/s.

Gotta say, windows is working like a dream with my new ssd.


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*








Really nice scores ! Yeah, SSD's are so important for todays enthusiast systems not to be bottlenecked by ancient harddrives









btw: The difference in real life is much bigger than these scores show. You cannot compare a SSD to a Harddrive.


----------



## Erper

would 64gb of ssd be enough for tons of programs??
just messin...
just win, office, photoshop, etc/// just main ones...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13577790*
> *donrapello*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice scores ! Yeah, SSD's are so important for todays enthusiast systems not to be bottlenecked by ancient harddrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: The difference in *real life* is much bigger than these scores show. You cannot compare a SSD to a Harddrive.


Do you also count gaming as "real life"?? (remember Crysis2 benchmark LoL)

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13577990*
> Do you also count gaming as "real life"?? (remember Crysis2 benchmark LoL)
> 
> CHEERS..


You need to try one


----------



## turrican9

*donrapello*

Tell us about what your experiencing as a fresh SSD owner?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13578007*
> You need to try one


Right now I really don't,but sure I will one day..

I'm gonna buy myself a PCIe SSD just FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

so...
64 enough?


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13578035*
> *donrapello*
> 
> Tell us about what your experiencing as a fresh SSD owner?


So far it's been great. I wasn't expecting that kinda performance difference.

I had some installation problems with my ssd since i didn't have a place to bolt my 2.5" ssd straight on.. so i had to improvise.

minor difference from my 775 days rig


























KingT, see the ssd below the reservoir?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;13578170*
> So far it's been great. I wasn't expecting that kinda performance difference.
> 
> I had some installation problems with my ssd since i didn't have a place to bolt my 2.5" ssd straight on.. so i had to improvise.
> 
> minor difference from my 775 days rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KingT, see the ssd below the reservoir?


Nice system you got there. And nice looking SSD below the reservoir


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello;13578170*
> 
> KingT, see the ssd below the reservoir?


No I don't..






























Nice rig you have there man..









CHEERS..


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13578234*
> No I don't..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig you have there man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Lol









Thanks


----------



## sizif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13578146*
> so...
> 64 enough?


It depends what do You do on Your PC.
For me, OS, CoD4, CS Master, Radiant, UDK, Maya, 3Ds Max, NFS Shift and almost 10Gb free on 80Gb SSD. Paging 400Mb, hibermation off, restore on.
So, 64GB is bare minimum. Only Win7 take about 10-15Gb


----------



## KingT

So I decided to test this motherboards capabilities and I went for *471MHz FSB*..

With my 459MHz settings, vFSB=1.30 , GTL= 0.63x , vPLL= 1.54V and vNB=1.30V @ 471MHz FSB in P95 Custom 320K<320K ,1st core crashed after just 6min..

So I rebooted to BIOS and set vFSB= 1.34V and GTL=0.61x and test it again..

Result: after 1h 52min 2nd core gave a error in P95 Custom 320K<320K which is pretty good result!!!









I was hoping for 2hrs+ but it is how it is..










That is good enough for 24/7 usage in my book as P95 Custom 320K stresses a lot harder than standard P95 Large FFT test..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13583846*
> So I decided to test this motherboards capabilities and I went for *471MHz FSB*..
> 
> With my 459MHz settings, vFSB=1.30 , GTL= 0.63x , vPLL= 1.54V and vNB=1.30V @ 471MHz FSB in P95 Custom 320K<320K ,1st core crashed after just 6min..
> 
> So I rebooted to BIOS and set vFSB= 1.34V and GTL=0.61x and test it again..
> 
> Result: after 1h 52min 2nd core gave a error in P95 Custom 320K<320K which is pretty good result!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for 2hrs+ but it is how it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good enough for 24/7 usage in my book as P95 Custom 320K stresses a lot harder than standard P95 Large FFT test..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice result









You can safely go to 1.4vFSB. But you are stable enough.

Then congrats with a 4GHz system


----------



## Erper

thats excellent... thats 4ghz


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13583873*
> thats excellent... thats 4ghz


Yup it is..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13583862*
> Nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can safely go to 1.4vFSB. But you are stable enough.
> 
> Then congrats with a 4GHz system


Thanx man..

Too bad that it didn't lasted full 2hrs but what can I do..

This is pretty good to,and shows that this P5QC mobo is really decent P45..

I don't think that 1.4V vFSB would have make a difference as GTL multi is off here,not vFSB..









And this mobo does really good job @ 471MHz FSB with only 1.30V vNB..









Dunno will see how much my Q9550 will need Vcore for 4GHz (probably two notches up ~ 1.3125V in BIOS) and then decide if I will use it @ 4GHz as it's at this point only a cool number not really a performance boost..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13583894*
> Yup it is..
> 
> Thanx man..
> 
> Too bad that it didn't lasted full 2hrs but what can I do..
> 
> This is pretty good to,and shows that this P5QC mobo is really decent P45..
> 
> I don't think that 1.4V vFSB would have make a difference as GTL multi is off here,not vFSB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this mobo does really good job @ 471MHz FSB with only 1.30V vNB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno will see how much my Q9550 will need Vcore for 4GHz (probably two notches up ~ 1.3125V in BIOS) and then decide if I will use it @ 4GHz as it's at this point only a cool number not really a performance boost..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yes, pushing vFSB will help. I've tested this myself. The main problem is not the few options in GTL multipliers, but that you're missing the second GTL setting. To compensate for this you have to go insane on the vFSB.









Your CPU is very special. Both my Q9400 and Q9650 needs much higher vFSB and GTL multi when compared to yours.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13583912*
> Yes, pushing vFSB will help. I've tested this myself. The main problem is not the few options in GTL multipliers, but that you're missing the second GTL setting. To compensate for this you have to go insane on the vFSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU is very special. Both my Q9400 and Q9650 needs much higher vFSB and GTL multi when compared to yours.


No I don't think that a two separate GTL would make a difference with just three settings (0.61,0.63 and 0.65x)

Take UD3P for example it has one Reference voltage for all four cores but the fact that you can tune it very precisely (in mV) makes a big difference..

Yup this Q9550 is pretty decent one,Vcore and vFSB wise..

On a better setup I think that it would easily go beyond 550MHz FSB for high FSB pushing..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

My pics


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

Nice









Be careful posting pictures of the P5Q PRO, as *KingT* lost his, and have still not forgotten. He might also be angered at the location of your 24-pin ATX connector


----------



## Erper

nah.. he wont even notice it.. hehe


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

Finally!!!









Now do something about those cables man,tie them up,hide them behind motherboard tray FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

as i said, my psu is not modular and cables are bit short


----------



## Taz_Man

Nice looking rig donrapello.

I've got another issue going on now that strangely enough is either related to my OC settings or because of a problem with my motherboard.

Firefox keeps closing down on me & every once in awhile I will also get a BSD with the same Stop error message each time. Of course I can understand the Windows error but not Firefox shutting down. I have re-installed my drive along with re-installing Firefox.

This also happens regardless of which version of 3.6 I use or whether I use 4.0 or 4.01.

If I change my settings back to stock everything is fine. I am using Brand New memory that I just replaced.

I have tried to change the OC settings some to the different specs that KingT & turrican9 gave me but this still happens.

If you want me to post pictures of my settings I will. When I changed back from level 8 - 10, along with Strong to Auto going back to mainly Kings settings by themselves, Firefox is now stable for a longer period of time. I also had to change my memory back down to Auto from 1801 & I changed Performance Mode to Optimized.
These were the main settings I remember changing.

I am able to run the Intel Burn Test without any problems.

Any new ideas & help guys?

P.S. This is the Deluxe board that I never knew for sure the condition of.


----------



## KingT

@ *Taz Man*

RAM issue..

Post complete BIOS settings you're using and we will take look at it..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13583999*
> as i said, my psu is not modular and cables are bit short


There are extenders for 8pin and 24pin ATX CPU cables so try to get them to be able to hide cables behind mobo tray..

I'm also sure that there are extenders for PCIe power cables (6 and 8pin) as well..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Taz Man*

Try this for RAM

DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 6
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 6
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 6
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information : (*If all else fails try adjusting all these one notch up from their shown Auto Value*)

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [11]
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13584028*
> There are extenders for 8pin and 24pin ATX CPU cables so try to get them to be able to hide cables behind mobo tray..
> 
> I'm also sure that there are extenders for PCIe power cables (6 and 8pin) as well..
> 
> CHEERS..


for now, im happy how it looks, cause 2 weeks ago it was really a mess...
now most of cables is behind the mobo...

its like " dont fix it if its not broken".. hehe

when i upgrade whole system ill go for different psu, maybe corsair


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13584040*
> for now, im happy how it looks, cause 2 weeks ago it was really a mess...
> now most of cables is behind the mobo...
> 
> its like " dont fix it if its not broken".. hehe
> 
> when i upgrade whole system ill go for different psu, maybe corsair


Yeah I see your point man..









So what's your current overclock??

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

3.79


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13584064*
> 3.79GHz


Nice man..









Finally you're with the big boys..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13584073*
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you're with the big boys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


ha ha...
id still would like to have this board until upgrade...

comparing to...









i think 3.9 is reachable but on 1.38v or more


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13584073*
> Nice man..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally you're with the big boys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Naahh... The limit is 3.8GHz..









*Erper,* you need 10MHz more


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13584095*
> Naahh... The limit is 3.8GHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Erper,* you need 10MHz more


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

Nah, if I say that you're in the elite club then you are..









Never mind *turrican9* he is not relevant..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Looks like *KingT* is going to keep his avatar. Those poll results made me very angry


----------



## KingT

@ *turrican9*

Hahahahahahahaha EPIC WIN!!!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Erper*

Nah, if I say that you're in the elite club then you are..









Never mind *turrican9* he is not relevant..









CHEERS..


I still have the highest FSB achieved with a Quad, in this Club


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I still have the highest FSB achieved with a Quad, in this Club










But I have a dead P5Q Pro which makes me The King!!!!!









I'm so much cooler than you are..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

Since you are so cool, I've actually made you a new avatar !









Here you go...







Were it proudly !


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@* Taz Man*

RAM issue..

Post complete BIOS settings you're using and we will take look at it..

CHEERS..


If it's RAM issues again then I'm leaning toward the motherboard being the problem because I've already sent one set of RAM back to OCZ for warranty replacement & in the meantime bought a second set of the same since it's the same kind I've been using for years unless it's just not good for overclocking.

I'll take the current settings pics & try to also take the previous settings pics.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


But I have a dead P5Q Pro which makes me The King!!!!!









I'm so much cooler than you are..









CHEERS..


I just hammered to death both my P5Q-E and GA-P35 DS3R, so now I'm the cool guy


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Erper*

Since you are so cool, I've actually made you a new avatar !









Here you go...







Were it proudly !



















Hahaha looks like hand work of a 3 year old kid hahaha..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hahaha looks like hand work of a 3 year old kid hahaha..

CHEERS..


Glad you liked it


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

If you will use that Avatar I made for you, for 5 days, I'll give you 5 Rep+ and will also call you for *Erper The Great* for the rest of our days on the OCN !


----------



## Erper

Honeslty my 12yo sis makes better avys than u...

Hehehee


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


Honeslty my 12yo sis makes better avys than u...

Hehehee


Well, I did my best


----------



## Erper




----------



## turrican9

Wanna see some nice interior? Here.


----------



## Erper

how da hell i tought that i5 2500k have 8 threads???

its 4/4


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


how da hell i tought that i5 2500k have 8 threads???

its 4/4


No, the i5 has 4 threads. The i7 2600K has 8 Threads. 4 real cores and 4 Hyperthreading threads.


----------



## KingT

So my 4GHz OC came trough and passed 15 runs of IBT w/ Custom RAM 3400MB..









Vcore= 1.31875V* /*1.296V IDLE* /* 1.320V LOAD - IBT

vPLL=1.54V

CPU GTL= 0.61x

vFSB=1.34V

vNB=1.30V

vRAM=1.90V

vSB=1.10V

PCIE/SATA=1.50V










CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


So my 4GHz OC came trough and passed 15 runs of IBT w/ Custom RAM 3400MB..









Vcore= 1.31875V* /*1.296V IDLE* /* 1.320V LOAD - IBT

vPLL=1.54V

CPU GTL= 0.61x

vFSB=1.34V

vNB=1.30V

vRAM=1.90V

vSB=1.10V

PCIE/SATA=1.50V

CHEERS..


Nice Vcore and nice temps







No reason that should not be your new 24/7 setting


----------



## Erper

how did u manage 4ghz with 1.32


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Nice Vcore and nice temps







No reason that should not be your new 24/7 setting










Yeah I'll make it my 24/7 for now and see how it goes..

Core temperature is only 1C higher than it was @ 3.9GHz..

If I disable LLC and compensate for Vdroop then my LOAD Vcore would be lower,probably ~ 1.30V..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


how did u manage 4ghz with 1.32


Magic my son..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah I'll make it my 24/7 for now and see how it goes..

Core temperature is only 1C higher than it was @ 3.9GHz..

If I disable LLC and compensate for Vdroop then my LOAD Vcore would be lower,probably ~ 1.30V..









Magic my son..









CHEERS..


Run Blend Custom overnight. Then you will get your true answer. IBT are causing a higher Load Vcore than Blend will.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Run Blend Custom overnight. Then you will get your true answer. IBT are causing a higher Load Vcore than Blend will.


Nah, 2hrs of P95 Custom 320K<320K and 30min of IBT with custom RAM 3400MB is good enough for me..









Don't wanna another souvenir mobo..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Nah, 2hrs of P95 Custom 320K<320K and 30min of IBT with custom RAM 3400MB is good enough for me..









Don't wanna another souvenir mobo..









CHEERS..


It will probably never crash for for regular use anyway. Stable enough.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It will probably never crash for for regular use anyway. Stable enough.


I think so too..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I'm considering making a 'Homeless people' memberslist in my ASUS P8P67 Club

Maybe you *Erper* and *KingT* will join? Since it seems *ocman* has abandoned this Club you two are now 'Homeless'/'Outlaws'


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I'm considering making a 'Homeless people' memberslist in my ASUS P8P67 Club

Maybe you *Erper* and *KingT* will join? Since it seems *ocman* has abandoned this Club you two are now 'Homeless'/'Outlaws'










Don't make a joke outta perfectly good club man..









I feel perfectly comfortable right here..









Just do your best and make it even better..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

who said we are homeless


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


who said we are homeless


Hahaha THIS ^^

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@* Taz Man*

RAM issue..

Post complete BIOS settings you're using and we will take look at it..

CHEERS..


Here are the pics of what I am using currently:




























These are the pics from the previous settings:


----------



## KingT

@ *Taz Man
* 
Set:

RAM speed to 900MHz << Very Important for stability on most P5Q mobos to run RAM 1:1 with FSB

FSB Strap to NB = 333 [or AUTO]

vRAM=2.0V

Set manually:

5-5-5-15-3-[AUTO 54]-6-3
8-3-5-4-6-4-7
14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Static Control = DISABLED
DRAM READ Training = DISABLED
MEM OC Charger = ENABLED
Ai Clock Twister = MODERATE
Ai Transaction Booster = MANUAL
Performance Level = 10

The rest leave as it was..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

Here is the original, fullsize and unedited version of your new Avatar. Enjoy


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13585942*
> @ *Taz Man
> *
> Set:
> 
> RAM speed to 900MHz << Very Important for stability on most P5Q mobos to run RAM 1:1 with FSB
> 
> FSB Strap to NB = 333 [or AUTO]
> 
> vRAM=2.0V
> 
> Set manually:
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-[AUTO 54]-6-3
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 14-5-1-6-6
> 
> DRAM Static Control = DISABLED
> DRAM READ Training = DISABLED
> MEM OC Charger = ENABLED
> Ai Clock Twister = MODERATE
> Ai Transaction Booster = MANUAL
> Performance Level = 10
> 
> The rest leave as it was..
> 
> CHEERS..


Out of this list the only thing I haven't got set currently is:

RAM speed to 900MHz - Currently set at Auto & had tried 1801
vRAM=2.0V - Currently set to 2.1v per RAM specs
Ai Clock Twister = MODERATE - Currently set to Auto had previously tried Strong

"FSB Strap to NB = 333 [or AUTO]" = currently set to Auto already
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13585942*
> Set manually:
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-[AUTO 54]-6-3
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 14-5-1-6-6


The settings are already this way via Auto detection. Do I still need to change it to manual?

Thanks!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13586525*
> Out of this list the only thing I haven't got set currently is:
> 
> RAM speed to 900MHz - Currently set at Auto & had tried 1801
> vRAM=2.0V - Currently set to 2.1v per RAM specs
> Ai Clock Twister = MODERATE - Currently set to Auto had previously tried Strong
> 
> "FSB Strap to NB = 333 [or AUTO]" = currently set to Auto already
> 
> The settings are already this way via Auto detection. Do I still need to change it to manual?
> 
> Thanks!


Set everything manually as I said before..
That's not hard to do..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13586106*
> *Erper*
> 
> Here is the original, fullsize and unedited version of your new Avatar. Enjoy


can u make it smaller


----------



## Erper

@ KingT

can u do this with ur Q9550










o yea, and a question....

what would happend if u put :
change gtl from x61 to x65..
that range


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13586812*
> @ KingT
> 
> can u do this with ur Q9550


That was done on liquid Nitrogen and that is C2D CPU..

No I can't as the world record with a Core2Quad is 581MHz FSB..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13586812*
> 
> o yea, and a question....
> 
> what would happend if u put :
> change gtl from x61 to x65..
> that range


Nothing much,you would not damage your CPU..

That GTL only can make it more stable in P95 Large FFT or less stable..

If you're going over 440MHz FSB with a C2Quad CPU you need to set GTL voltages in order to make all four cores stable in P95 Large FFT,otherwise they would error..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

what gtl should i put, 61 or 63


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13587870*
> what gtl should i put, 61 or 63


Set CPU multi to 6x to avoid being held back by Vcore..
Set FSB freq= 450MHz
Set vNB=1.36V
Set vFSB= 1.30V and then:

Use one for example 0.63x and test it, if you get errors in P95 Large FFT then try 0.61x and test again..

If you still get errors then use 0.65x and test again..

If none of them help then use whichever gave you the longest run of P95 Large FFT without error and up vFSB for a notch (0.02V) and test again..

If upping vFSB couple of time doesn't help then your FSB freq is too high for this motherboard..

Note that these mobos cannot run over ~460MHz FSB with a C2Quad and to be stable in Large FFT no matter what GTL you use or vFSB..

There are not enough GTL options in BIOS (just three) and that really makes hard to go beyond 450MHz FSB with a C2Q and to be fully stable in P95 Large FFT..

Tuning GTL is a matter of a tral and error really..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13586549*
> Set everything manually as I said before..
> That's not hard to do..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know it's not hard, I just didn't know it made a difference setting the Memory Timings Manually when they are already correct on Auto.

Once I change it to Manual & the Timings show up correctly along with the settings do I still need to enter each individual number?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13588138*
> 
> Once I change it to Manual & the Timings show up correctly along with the settings do I still need to enter each individual number?


Yes set each individual number manually..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I was reading my notes & noticed that I was previously running with the Ai Clock Twister set to MODERATE prior to the change to Auto just recently.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13589256*
> I was reading my notes & noticed that I was previously running with the Ai Clock Twister set to MODERATE prior to the change to Auto just recently.


Just set it to 'Lighter'


----------



## sizif

You guys know pretty much everything about P5Q, nice.
Why does this boards often have issues with 1066 ram?
I used to have E8400(E0) and 2*2gb OCZ sli ready ram and 24/7 4.0GHz.
Then I sold my ram and bought 4*2gb that I have now and couldn't get more from 3.6. Now with my Q9550, I'm on 3.4. When I put my ram further than 800MHz, it gets unstable. I tried Ocman's step by step OC and managed to push my cpu to 4.0GHz (470fsb) and it passes every stress test along with Memtest but i gives me random bsod sometimes and sometimes freezes when on idle








How to get ram stable, I know that it's not up to cpu, it is somthing with mem controller and it's driving me crazy.
I supose that it could work, but my lack of OC knowledge is stopping me.
Here is validation of cpu, that I would like it to have on everyday use.
Difference between 3.4 and 4.0 may not be noticable for some but I pretty much feel difference when clipping video in Premiere. It goes much faster.
Belive it or not, on 8h work with faster cpu settings, I get almost 1h of bonus time. 
Excuse me on bad english, I had pretty wild party last night, my brain is giving random bsods also


----------



## KingT

Yeah tell me about it,I have HyperX 1066 2x2GB and the highest I ever managed to be stable is 1020MHz (425MHz FSB)..

Now I'm on 471MHz FSB and RAM is @ 942MHz 5-5-5-15,1.9V..

*But it's very rare that these mobos do 471MHz FSB with a Quad and be stable in P95 Large FFT..*

So I recommend you to shoot for 3.8-3.9GHz..

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15 
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900MHz
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
8.5x CPU multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.9GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x 
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.0V 
NBv=1.34V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO

Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..

*Testing methodology:*

*1. **First test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

*2.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 Large FFT then reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8.5x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with Intel Burn Test for 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just up Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


You guys know pretty much everything about P5Q, nice.
Why does this boards often have issues with 1066 ram?
I used to have E8400(E0) and 2*2gb OCZ sli ready ram and 24/7 4.0GHz.
Then I sold my ram and bought 4*2gb that I have now and couldn't get more from 3.6. Now with my Q9550, I'm on 3.4. When I put my ram further than 800MHz, it gets unstable. I tried Ocman's step by step OC and managed to push my cpu to 4.0GHz (470fsb) and it passes every stress test along with Memtest but i gives me random bsod sometimes and sometimes freezes when on idle








How to get ram stable, I know that it's not up to cpu, it is somthing with mem controller and it's driving me crazy.
I supose that it could work, but my lack of OC knowledge is stopping me.
Here is validation of cpu, that I would like it to have on everyday use.
Difference between 3.4 and 4.0 may not be noticable for some but I pretty much feel difference when clipping video in Premiere. It goes much faster.
Belive it or not, on 8h work with faster cpu settings, I get almost 1h of bonus time. 
Excuse me on bad english, I had pretty wild party last night, my brain is giving random bsods also










I'm sorry to tell you this, but the ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo has serious issues with 4x2GB RAM...

I tried getting it stable for several months. Tried two different 8GB kits, both is on it's QVL list and overclocked nicely as long as I didn't use 4x2GB, but 2x2GB or 3x2GB.

Using 4x2GB, anything past 800MHz gave me trouble, no matter what settings I tried. Light overclocks past 800MHz would seem like they were fine, but suddenly after a coldboot or a reset, it could become unstable when stability testing.

I ended up buying a 2x1GB Kit and instead am using 2x2GB + 2x1GB = 6GB. This configuration overclocks nicely when 1:1 FSB:RAM.

I'm pretty sure that no matter what you try, you will never get 4x2GB stable much past 800Hz in this board.

5:6 FSB:RAM your only option is to go 2x2GB or lesser in this board.

So, if you wanna keep this board, need more than 4GB RAM and need to be overclocked you should try to find a 2x1GB Kit of the same brand you have and use a 6GB configuration.

Another option is to go 3x2GB. Just take out one RAM stick. This will give you Flexi Dual mode. You will loose a tad of mem performance. Still much better then Single Channel configuration.

Edit: You could try setting Perfomance Level to 11 and go 6-6-6-18 for mem, I doubt it will make things better though.


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

Just for fun I tried out your 8.5x 471FSB using 1.34vFSB x0.61GTL and Prime95 Large FFT's Custom 320KB - 320KB. Core1 crapped out after 2 minutes VS yours almost 2 hours.

This is just another statement that you have a very special CPU there.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*KingT*

Just for fun I tried out your 8.5x 471FSB using 1.34vFSB x0.61GTL and Prime95 Large FFT's Custom 320KB - 320KB. Core1 crapped out after 2 minutes VS yours almost 2 hours.

This is just another statement that you have a very special CPU there.


Try out other combinations vFSB and GTL maybe you need to hit a sweet spot..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Try out other combinations vFSB and GTL maybe you need to hit a sweet spot..









CHEERS..


Have tested this alot earlier. Tried many different combinations in my P5Q Pro Turbo. My experimenting with my Q9400 and Q9650 has shown that only by increasing vFSB more and more is helping when increasing FSB.


----------



## KingT

Well you can't have it all I guess..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well you can't have it all I guess..









CHEERS..


No, but I think your Q9550 is a little bit out of the ordinary. Would have liked to see what it could do in a EP45 UD3P


----------



## Erper

he does.... actually he might have ES cpu.. ehhe


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


No, but I think your Q9550 is a little bit out of the ordinary. Would have liked to see what it could do in a EP45 UD3P


No,I consider it just tad above average Q9550 E0,nothing special..

There are really GOLDEN specimens that hit 4.2GHz+ w/ 1.3V..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


No,I consider it just tad above average Q9550 E0,nothing special..

There are really GOLDEN specimens that hit 4.2GHz+ w/ 1.3V..

CHEERS..


I am not referring to how high your CPU can go Vcore wise. I'm referring to what it can do FSB wise.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I am not referring to how high your CPU can go Vcore wise. I'm referring to what it can do FSB wise.


Well this one has really balanced cores with very close sweet spots for GTL voltage,so I guess that on better motherboard eg. UD3P it could do ~500MHz FSB and be stable in P95 Large FFT..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Well this one has really balanced cores with very close sweet spots for GTL voltage,so I guess that on better motherboard eg. UD3P it could do ~500MHz FSB and be stable in P95 Large FFT..

CHEERS..


Well, all this FSB/GTL tweaking is gone with the Sandybridge.

But I will say it again, YOU NEED A BIGGER SCREEN !


----------



## sizif

OK, first few times after I got this CPU, I tried all of combinations and it was just like turrican said. Only thing that works perfectly stable is 3.4 cpu and 800 ram.
All other settings after 800MHz behave same. It doesn't matter how high cpu is.
In cpu-z validation You can see that cpu works in 4GHz with 1.25V and almost all other settings on auto (that couldn't be better). I tried all combinations of GTL, NB and all other things and it doesn't work. I know that it is ram and it's controller that gives errors. I know for few basic settings that you need for oc but for others I don't know for what they are so I gave it a shot and asked here. Sorry on wasting your time bothering my PC, I was pretty sure that it won't work. I also had to format again because somethimes when OC doesn't work, my basic OS (win7) brakes. That's a bit strange too.
I had 2*2gb OCZ Sli ready 800MHz that I liked it a lot. Problem with that ram was that they don't work with any other ram and couldn't find it anywhere to buy.
After that, me, idiot, sold it and bought 4*2gb on 1066 because I thought that it could oc more than 800MHz OCZ that could get 941MHz. Now I have CPU that I wanted for about 3y but I'm stuck with 3.4


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


OK, first few times after I got this CPU, I tried all of combinations and it was just like turrican said. Only thing that works perfectly stable is 3.4 cpu and 800 ram.
All other settings after 800MHz behave same. It doesn't matter how high cpu is.
In cpu-z validation You can see that cpu works in 4GHz with 1.25V and almost all other settings on auto (that couldn't be better). I tried all combinations of GTL, NB and all other things and it doesn't work. I know that it is ram and it's controller that gives errors. I know for few basic settings that you need for oc but for others I don't know for what they are so I gave it a shot and asked here. Sorry on wasting your time bothering my PC, I was pretty sure that it won't work. I also had to format again because somethimes when OC doesn't work, my basic OS (win7) brakes. That's a bit strange too.
I had 2*2gb OCZ Sli ready 800MHz that I liked it a lot. Problem with that ram was that they don't work with any other ram and couldn't find it anywhere to buy.
After that, me, idiot, sold it and bought 4*2gb on 1066 because I thought that it could oc more than 800MHz OCZ that could get 941MHz. Now I have CPU that I wanted for about 3y but I'm stuck with 3.4










Try to do what I said. Try removing one 2GB stick and see if that helps.

It isn't your fault, you couldn't know that this motherboard acts like a ***** with 4x2GB RAM.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


OK, first few times after I got this CPU, I tried all of combinations and it was just like turrican said. Only thing that works perfectly stable is 3.4 cpu and 800 ram.
All other settings after 800MHz behave same. It doesn't matter how high cpu is.
In cpu-z validation You can see that cpu works in 4GHz with 1.25V and almost all other settings on auto (that couldn't be better). I tried all combinations of GTL, NB and all other things and it doesn't work. I know that it is ram and it's controller that gives errors. I know for few basic settings that you need for oc but for others I don't know for what they are so I gave it a shot and asked here. Sorry on wasting your time bothering my PC, I was pretty sure that it won't work. I also had to format again because somethimes when OC doesn't work, my basic OS (win7) brakes. That's a bit strange too.
I had 2*2gb OCZ Sli ready 800MHz that I liked it a lot. Problem with that ram was that they don't work with any other ram and couldn't find it anywhere to buy.
After that, me, idiot, sold it and bought 4*2gb on 1066 because I thought that it could oc more than 800MHz OCZ that could get 941MHz. Now I have CPU that I wanted for about 3y but I'm stuck with 3.4










Have you tried that 3.8GHz template that I posted one page ago??

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

he does.... actually he might have ES cpu.. ehhe


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Try to do what I said. Try removing one 2GB stick and see if that helps.

It isn't your fault, you couldn't know that this motherboard acts like a ***** with 4x2GB RAM.


by removing 2gb wont help


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


by removing 2gb wont help


Lol! Believe me, it will make a world of difference in the P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


he does.... actually he might have ES cpu.. ehhe


Well from my experience ES do worse than later retail versions,as they are usually early products and 1st gen stepping..

I have never seen Q9550 E0 ES,only C1 stepping..

CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

Now i tried 3.8 and it didn't work. Now I will try with 3 sticks of ram.
What is ES? Is it revision?

Update:
Now I'm on 3 sticks and 4GHz. I'll run Prime and keep You updated


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


Now i tried 3.8 and it didn't work. Now I will try with 3 sticks of ram.
What is ES? Is it revision?


ES = Engeneering Sample


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


Now i tried 3.8 and it didn't work. Now I will try with 3 sticks of ram.
What is ES? Is it revision?

Update:
*Now I'm on 3 sticks and 4GHz. I'll run Prime and keep You updated*


Yeah I would recommend you to use my 3.8GHz settings first with 4GB of RAM..

4GHz is really hard w/ Q9550 on that board..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13595778*
> Lol! Believe me, it will make a world of difference in the P5Q Pro Turbo


maybe for turbo but having 3x2 /4x2 is the same...
ive tried


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13596134*
> maybe for turbo but having 3x2 /4x2 is the same...
> ive tried


P5Q Pro Turbo has known issues with 4x2GB RAM. And believe me, I've had the joy of experiencing this.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13596147*
> P5Q Pro Turbo has known issues with 4x2GB RAM. And believe me, I've had the joy of experiencing this.


i know that...
but just saying that no matter which p5q is there will always be problem OCing 8gb.. even with 6 i had some problems


----------



## sizif

[Sun May 22 19:39:57 2011]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

What is this??
...going back to 3.4


----------



## Erper

ma bolan odustani...
stay with 3.6 like i used to and be happy


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13596272*
> [Sun May 22 19:39:57 2011]
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> 
> What is this??
> ...going back to 3.4


*1.* *Take out 4GB of RAM* and leave only 4GB in the system..

*2.* Then *use my 3.8GHz template* and follow instructions for testing stability..

*3.* *Test with Prime95 Large FFT for 6hrs* with my settings and with 6x CPU multiplier (450MHz FSB x 6 = 2700MHz)

*4.* If you pass that P95 for a couple of hours then set multiplier to 8.5x and up Vcore..

*5.* Then test with Intel Burn Test for 15 runs with max RAM set in the test..

*6.* If you fail IBT then add some more Vcore and test again until you pass..

*THAT'S ONLY WAY TO KNOW IF YOUR SYSTEM IS CAPABLE TO RUN 3.8GHZ OR MORE!!!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

Like erper said, I quit.
Tnx all.
You win some, You lose some, I think I got both


----------



## chiefsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiefsheep;13573224*
> a) I am seriously impressed at the speed and number of replies to my plea for help - thank you all.
> b) Someone confident enough to be 99% sure that it's a BIOS issue? - those odds I can get behind! I'll give the rgwoods version a go this evening (and let you know how I get on - the number of times I've seen people offer solutions to things any noone ever knows whether it worked or not because the original poster drops off the planet...)


I know quoting your own post is slightly bad forum form but I promised to come back to you guys on the result of flashing the bios (to the rgwoods version) and....

...it's alive. ALIVE!

Fingers crossed that this time it "sticks" - I had flashed a couple of times in the past and it seemed to fix the issue, for a while. Thank you guys again for your help.

(In a side and potentially slightly embarrassing addition I'll mention the following, just in case someone else reads it and it helps them. Part of the issue may have been my monitor - in that when I was booting I was getting no picture, and sometimes assuming therefore a bad boot, when in fact the boot may have been fine, but the monitor was failing to pick up the correct input and giving me a black screen. So I'd go through the whole reboot/power off/CMOS dance until (perhaps) on a boot the monitor did pick up the correct input signal. The last couple of boots I have booted the PC and _then_ turned on the monitor. Ah well, you live and learn.)


----------



## KingT

I hope it works out for you this time..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

37 posts to go before your big '3K posts' celebration !









Things have been slow in the motherboard section lately..









btw: 17 rep + for your third OCN flame??


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

How are things going? Bought any motherboards??


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13606115*
> *KingT*
> 
> 37 posts to go before your big '3K posts' celebration !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things have been slow in the motherboard section lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: 17 rep + for your third OCN flame??


Yup..









I was very inactive since I have lost my P5Q Pro but this P5QC has given me the real boost here on OCN..









If I had not lost my P5Q Pro I would be over 3K posts weeks ago..

And yeah 3rd flame is comming..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13606186*
> Yup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very inactive since I have lost my P5Q Pro but this P5QC has given me the real boost here on OCN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had not lost my P5Q Pro I would be over 3K posts weeks ago..
> 
> And yeah 3rd flame is comming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Wow ! You have 3 flames !


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13606245*
> Wow ! You have 3 flames !


Yeah thnx..









Well I was kinda hoping to really earn it..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13606362*
> Yeah thnx..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was kinda hoping to really earn it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Think more like this - Many times you have helped people alot, who didn't even have the knowledge to give a rep +.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13606159*
> *Erper*
> 
> How are things going? Bought any motherboards??


nope, nothing yet... ill be out for a week... so... boys dont overfill this thread


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13606378*
> Think more like this - Many times you have helped people alot, who didn't even have the knowledge to give a rep +.


Yeah but still,it's not the same to me..









Well, WTH 4th flame here I come..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13606186*
> Yup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very inactive since I have lost my P5Q Pro but this P5QC has given me the real boost here on OCN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had not lost my P5Q Pro I would be over 3K posts weeks ago..
> 
> And yeah 3rd flame is comming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I used to have the P5K-C & liked that model along with the -E.

I'm still having the same problem with Firefox & my Computer shutting down on me. This is also happening when the computer is not even in use & I have just left Firefox open. So nothing is actually being used or changed at the time.

I'll try changing from Moderate to Lighter but I doubt that will fix it since I have had it on Auto also & had the same issue.


----------



## Erper

as a part of plan to change from s775 so buldo or sandy/ivy what would be main difference between p8p67 and MSI P67A-C45


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13607240*
> as a part of plan to change from s775 so buldo or sandy/ivy what would be main difference between p8p67 and MSI P67A-C45


The biggest & most obvious difference is that the first one is ASUS & the other is MSI








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13607240*
> as a part of plan to change from s775 so buldo or sandy/ivy what would be main difference between p8p67 and MSI P67A-C45


The biggest & most obvious difference is that the first one is ASUS & the other is MSI









eSata & Crossfire are on the ASUS but not on the MSI

ASUS makes a much better board then MSI


----------



## turrican9

MSI sucks... Go ASUS if going Sandybridge. They make Quality boards and their UEFI bios rocks..


----------



## Erper

Ive read that this msi and 2600k hit 5ghz....
There is no support for other card and uefi looks like old super mario


----------



## KingT

'Sup *****ez..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13607725*
> Ive read that this msi and 2600k hit 5ghz....
> There is no support for other card and uefi looks like old super mario


The CPU will be the factor for hitting 5GHz or not. If you are lucky with your CPU, I'm sure most of the P67 and Z68 boards can hit 5GHz.

Old Super Mario?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13608358*
> The CPU will be the factor for hitting 5GHz or not. If you are lucky with your CPU, I'm sure most of the P67 and Z68 boards can hit 5GHz.
> 
> Old Super Mario?












CLICK


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13608477*
> 
> CLICK


Nice







Didn't know MSI had so nice bioses.

Anyway.... *turrican9* <<<<---- ASUS Fanboy


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13608510*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know MSI had so nice bioses.
> 
> Anyway.... *turrican9* <<<<---- ASUS Fanboy


was that like nice nice or just nice

anyway... u r fanboy..


----------



## Erper

MSI


----------



## KingT

MSI P67A C45 has 4+1 Phase Power design..

Asus P8P67 has 12+2 Power design..

So Asus P8P67 is much better choice for overclock as it can deliver high and clean power..

And overall Asus P8P67 is better board than MSI P67A C45..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13608991*
> MSI P67A C45 has 4+1 Phase Power design..
> 
> Asus P8P67 has 12+2 Power design..
> 
> So Asus P8P67 is much better choice for overclock as it can deliver high and clean power..
> 
> And overall Asus P8P67 is better board than MSI P67A C45..
> 
> CHEERS..


ive missed ur comments







:applaud:


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13609024*
> ive missed ur comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :applaud:


Have I been away for so long??









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

this mobo + i5 + 4gb xms3 around 400e...

only thing im missing...
money


----------



## KingT

Sell that Q9550,P5Q Pro and RAM on Ebay and add some cash FTW..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i cant.... only offer im getting is for cpu which can cover mobo.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13609590*
> i cant.... only offer im getting is for cpu which can cover mobo.


Sell your house, car, sofa, dog, wife or whatever. Just get those cash


----------



## Erper

no car, no sofa, no dog...
hm... wife???


----------



## KingT

My *3DMark 11 *score with my 24/7 clocks:

*Q9550* @ 4GHz + *GTX480* @ 840/1025MHz = *P5806*..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm not having as many problems with Firefox shutting down on me although it just did a little while ago.

My biggest problem now instead & is this BSD & Stop error that keeps rebooting my PC.

The main error I get is Stop:0x0000008E (0xC0000005, etc...
I don't usually have time to get much though.

I'm really getting close to switching boards. I don't know why the same settings that worked on the Turbo aren't working now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I'm not having as many problems with Firefox shutting down on me although it just did a little while ago.

My biggest problem now instead & is this BSD & Stop error that keeps rebooting my PC.

The main error I get is Stop:0x0000008E (0xC0000005, etc...
I don't usually have time to get much though.

I'm really getting close to switching boards. I don't know why the same settings that worked on the Turbo aren't working now.


Have you tried memtest 4.0 for Windows..?

If it picks up errors then it's your RAM..

Also have you tested stability since you moved to P5Q Deluxe??

Test with P95 Large FFT for a couple of hours after you're done with memtest..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Shortly after I made the last post Firefox shutdown on me again. Then I re-opened back up briefly thereafter though I got another Stop error this one said:
Stop: 0x0000000A

This time after rebooting though my video card wasn't functioning & I had to re-install the driver. The first driver I picked from the list to re-install caused another reboot. So I installed an older video driver instead.

Maybe something was and/or is wrong with the video card and/or driver & that is what has been causing all of this.

My MSI Afterburner settings have remained on & remained the same. I never rechecked them when I changed motherboards.

Also my computer is taking a real long time to boot up especially completely before I can do anything. This is on my WD 6.0Gb/s Drives that I am running Mirrored Raid.


----------



## Taz_Man

I ran Memtest again & am getting loads of errors.

I just bought this Memory so could the motherboard cause it to show bad or could the motherboard have damaged the memory?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13627020*
> I ran Memtest again & am getting loads of errors.
> 
> I just bought this Memory so could the motherboard cause it to show bad or could the motherboard have damaged the memory?


1. Try using one stick at the time of your current RAM and see if it causes erors..

2. Move that stick from one RAM slot to another to see if one of slots is maybe broken..

3. Try to run memetest with everything at STOCK settings (no OC)..

4. At the end if nothing helps then try another set of RAM in that motherboard..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I sent a message to OCZ also about the problem with the memory & the Asus Deluxe to see if they had any suggestions & this is what they said to try:
Quote:


> Set AI OverClock Tuner to { Manual }
> Set DRAM Frequency to { 1066 MHz }
> Set DRAM Command Rate to { 2T }
> Set DRAM Timing Control to { Manual }
> Set DRAM Timings to 5-5-5-18 (CAS-TRCD-TRP-TRAS)
> Set Row Refresh Cycle Time to { 60 DRAM Clocks } [ or the maximum setting if less than { 60 } ]
> 
> Set DRAM Static Read Control to { Disabled }
> Set AI Clock Twister to { Lighter }
> 
> Set DRAM Voltage to { 2.1 - 2.2 volts }
> Set CPU and PCIE Spread Spectrums BOTH to { Disabled }


I changed what wasn't already set this way to this & then went to run Memtest except before I pulled any sticks out or changed slots I just ran it like it was.

This time I got no errors so I quit after 6 tests & over 5 minutes.

Now does that mean this motherboard has a problem Overclocking or just with this memory? Or I am just having problems with my settings on this board?
This thing is making me crazy


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13643758*
> I sent a message to OCZ also about the problem with the memory & the Asus Deluxe to see if they had any suggestions & this is what they said to try:
> 
> I changed what wasn't already set this way to this & then went to run Memtest except before I pulled any sticks out or changed slots I just ran it like it was.
> 
> This time I got no errors so I quit after 6 tests & over 5 minutes.
> 
> Now does that mean this motherboard has a problem Overclocking or just with this memory? Or I am just having problems with my settings on this board?
> This thing is making me crazy


Usually all P5Q mobos have issues with running RAM @ 1066MHz and above..

That's why I have told you to run RAM @ 1:1 with FSB (example FSB=450MHz and RAM= 900MHz)..

I have Kingston HyperX 1066MHz that I have never managed to run @ 1066 on P5Q Pro and this P5QC motherboards..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13643906*
> Usually all P5Q mobos have issues with running RAM @ 1066MHz and above..
> 
> That's why I have told you to run RAM @ 1:1 with FSB (example FSB=450MHz and RAM= 900MHz)..
> 
> I have Kingston HyperX 1066MHz that I have never managed to run @ 1066 on P5Q Pro and this P5QC motherboards..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Yea I know that's why I asked them also as to how or whether this memory worked any differently with the Deluxe model then the Pro Turbo.

The strange thing though is he said to set it to 1066MHz & with it set that way I got no errors & it worked however I still don't have any answers as to what I can do or whether or not I can Overclock this Deluxe motherboard like I had the Pro Turbo?

If you remember I was using the settings I was before on my Pro Turbo & had the DRAM set at 1081 with no problems.

So I still don't know if it's a motherboard issue or a conflict with the memory & this board or just a problem with finding the right settings.

Any suggestions on what to try next? I don't have any other brand of memory so it would mean having to buy it just for testing.


----------



## KingT

Set RAM 1:1 with FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

You mean just set the FSB back to 450 & drop the RAM back down to 901 like it was before?

What about the rest of the settings?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13644952*
> You mean just set the FSB back to 450 & drop the RAM back down to 901 like it was before?
> 
> What about the rest of the settings?


I have posted template many times..

Fell free to search this thread..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13645038*
> I have posted template many times..
> 
> Fell free to search this thread..
> 
> CHEERS..


This ^^^^

*Taz_Man*
You should pay more attention to what has been posted earlier and take notes


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13645038*
> I have posted template many times..
> 
> Fell free to search this thread..
> 
> CHEERS..


I don't need to search this thread because I printed your template the day you gave it to me to use








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13645068*
> This ^^^^
> 
> *Taz_Man*
> You should pay more attention to what has been posted earlier and take notes


I printed your data you posted for me too.

You should pay more attention to what I posted earlier & take notes









I already posted pictures of the settings I was & am using which is a combination of what the two of you had given me in the past.

I wasn't asking for settings that I was already using since I started this off with the problem I was having with the memory errors. I was wanting to know what I needed to change to fix this problem.

Remember there were no memory errors when I ran Memtest without being OC'd. So KingT said to set the FSB back to 450 & the DRAM Frequency back to 901. I pointed out that this was how it was before when I was having problems so I figured other settings would have to be changed also in order for it to work & I was right. When I ran Memtest after making those two changes I instantly got errors that didn't stop again.

So I made the following changes:

DRAM Frequency to 1081MHz
FSB Term Voltage from 1.30v - 1.34v
DRAM Voltage from 2.1v - 2.2v
NB GTL Reference from Auto - .655

Then I ran Memtest again & got no errors except 1 at the very end of Test #6 & I stopped during Test #7 after over 9 minutes.

So maybe this will be stable. I'll try running P95 now.

Any other suggestions or modifications would be great since I still am not sure how stable this is.

Thank you both very much


----------



## Taz_Man

I ran the P95 Large FFT for over 2 hours as you said to & the results were 2 errors.

It says to refer to the stress.txt file but I can't seem to find that file anywhere.

This is the error results:
[Thu May 26 15:45:43 2011]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Thu May 26 15:53:00 2011]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Then I ran Memtest again & got no errors *except 1* at the very end of Test #6 & I stopped during Test #7 after over 9 minutes.


That is not proper memtest stressing..

Use memtest 4.0 for Windows not DOS version..

Launch four instances of memtest with 850MB if dedicated RAM for each..

Test until each reaches at least 100%..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I ran the P95 Large FFT for over 2 hours as you said to & the results were 2 errors.

It says to refer to the stress.txt file but I can't seem to find that file anywhere.


If you had errors in memtest then it's inevitable that you'll get errors in P95..

stress.txt file is not going to tell you anything..

Running RAM @ 1080MHz is not helping your system's stability..

CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

What do You think, are 8gb of ram or 1066MHz speed that are preventing OCing further??


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;13480843*
> Hah, where do I sign up for the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just ready yet to give up on my P5Q Pro. I'm going to take a shot at overclocking it. So bear with me


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard ZonderZout!

Feel free to reference the resource and post in this club!

Happy overclocking!


----------



## KingT

What's up *ocman*??









Long time,no see..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

Welcome back !!







Where have you been?!

btw: I have a feeling this weekend will bring on *KingT's* celebration of 3K Posts !


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13655110*
> 
> btw: I have a feeling this weekend will bring on *KingT's* celebration of 3K Posts !


What makes you to say that..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13655377*
> What makes you to say that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Just a gut feeling


----------



## ocman

Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard chiefsheep!!!

Regarding to the power on no display problem, try also make sure the jumpers and BIOS are set to default (check the mobo manual), and clear CMOS. If still no go, make sure it's still under warranty and RMA the board and see if the replacement board is good or not.









Feel free to post and reference resource in this club such as page 1 and posts from other members.

Happy overclocking!!!









*P.S.* I'm back from a trip the night before yesterday (with no internet connectivity for almost 2 weeks... hence, the complete absence)









So RIP for me is a bit early, isn't it? (KingT)...









I appreciate if any member is interested in taking over this club in future... (turrican9)


----------



## ocman

Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard sizif!!!

Feel free to make yourself at home and post and reference the resource in this club!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13664440*
> *P.S.* I'm back from a trip the night before yesterday (with no internet connectivity for almost 2 weeks... hence, the complete absence)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So RIP for me is a bit early, isn't it? (KingT)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate if any member is interested in taking over this club in future... (turrican9)


Glad you're back !







Hope you had a nice trip then


----------



## MUff1N

I don't know if this was ever posted or not in this forum so I thought I'd post it just in case so those that are *New* to the bios settings for these boards would have a starting point to go from.








To begin with I didn't have a clue what half of the settings did







& this is how I found this info was researching the bios settings...it helped me with a starting point to go from & I hope it will help others as well.









So with that said here's the bios (Overclock area) settings (somewhat) explained...








*
P5Q Pro / Turbo Ai Tweaker Options*

*Ai Overclock Tuner* - Options are Auto or Manual. Set to Manual to be able to start OCing.

*CPU Ratio* - Specifies the minimum and maximum CPU multiplier available to your CPU. Adjusting this value changes your CPU clock speed accordingly.

*FSB Frequency* - The default value of this will vary depending on your CPU. Can be raised in 1MHz increments or a value can be keyed in directly.

*PCI-E Frequency* - This specifies the Peripheral Component Interconnect - Express frequency, default is 100MHz. Maximum is 180MHz and can be raised in 1MHz increments.

*FSB Strap to Northbridge* - Specifies the NB strap to be used. Default value will vary between 200-400MHz. Changing this value also changes the dividers available for memory.

*DRAM Frequency* - Specifies the operating frequency of your memory. Default value will vary depending on your memory and CPU. Frequency will vary accordingly based on FSB and NB strap.
*
DRAM Timing Control* - Allows you to manually specify timings for your memory. Setting these values too loose or too tight can cause your system to not POST, thus requiring a CMOS reset.
*
DRAM Static Read Control* - Disabling this will in most cases enhance DRAM overclocking, best set to Disabled.

*DRAM Read Training* - Enables \ Disables memory data optimizations. Disabling this might help increase memory overclocking. (I set this to Enabled&#8230
Basically, this handles 'leveling out' any clock skews between parts of system memory which can normally cause instability, theoretically allowing you to push your system overclocks further without memory-related issues surfacing from skewing issues.

*MEM. OC Charger* - This is some kind of Asus thing I believe which they claim can help boost memory performance. Options are Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Probably best left Enabled, pick your poison for yourself based on your experiences with it enabled and disabled.

*Ai Clock Twister* - Specifies the DRAM data driving strength. Setting this to moderate is a good starting point. If you're having memory related problems increasing \ decreasing this value might help, or indeed solve your problem completely.
*
Ai Transaction Booster* - Another Asus feature. Setting this to manual brings up the following sub-options for manual system performance configuration.

*Common Performance Level* - Options are 1 - 31. The higher the value the better compatibility with your DRAM will be.
Setting a lower level will enhance memory performance.

*Pull-in of chan A\B* - The number of these options that appear depend on DRAM frequency and NB strap. Enabling these supposedly "Enhances" DRAM on channels A and B. Beyond that I'm unsure as to what exactly these options are supposed to specifically do.

*CPU Voltage* - Does exactly what it says on the tin. Min - Max values are 0.85000v to 2.1000v respectively in increments of 0.00625v. You can key in a value within this voltage range instead of having to hold "+" down until the desired voltage comes up.
*
CPU PLL Voltage* - Values range from 1.5v to 2.78v in 0.02v increments. In a nutshell before anyone asks a CPU PLL is a low voltage differential signal. Raising this may help stabilize high frequency FSBs on the CPU.
*
FSB Termination Voltage* - Values are 1.2v to 1.9v in 0.02v increments. Essentially FSB termination sets the final line resistance in traces. Without this option there would be a lot of "noise" going on, increasing FSB termination can reduce this noise, better calibrating things within the traces when overclocking. This is a largely hit and miss approach as there's no way of knowing the specification for the circuit, so funnily enough the answer to if you should use this or not is play around, and use whatever works best.
*
DRAM Voltage* - Another no-brainer. Does what it says on the tin. Options are 1.8v to 3.08v. Unless you happen to live in a sub-zero freezer setting voltages above 2.2v with passive cooling isn't a good idea, and going above 2.4v isn't such a smart move with a fan blowing over your memory, either.

*NB Voltage* - Options are 1.1v to 2.26v in 0.02v increments. No more than 1.4v should be required for FSBs in the range of 425 - 500MHz.

*SB Voltage* - Options are 1.1v to 1.4v in 0.02v increments.

*PCI-E \ SATA Voltage* - Options are 1.5v to 1.8v. There's no reason to raise this value above default other than if your trying to overclock the PCI-E bus.

*Load Line Calibration* - Best set to Enabled, this option directly helps improve Vdroop.
*
CPU \ PCI-E Spread Spectrum* - Both options are best left Disabled. Setting them to enabled does nothing but help control EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference)

*CPU \ NB Clock Skew* - A method for generating clock signals, its an effortless way to try and gain more stability without the need to adjust the signal integrity of individual hardware components.

*CPU Margin Enhancement* - Present as of the 1004 beta BIOS. This option may allow for higher FSB frequencies when set to "Compatibility" on certain CPUs.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13651826*
> That is not proper memtest stressing..
> 
> Use memtest 4.0 for Windows not DOS version..
> 
> Launch four instances of memtest with 850MB if dedicated RAM for each..
> 
> Test until each reaches at least 100%..
> 
> If you had errors in memtest then it's inevitable that you'll get errors in P95..
> 
> stress.txt file is not going to tell you anything..
> 
> Running RAM @ 1080MHz is not helping your system's stability..
> 
> CHEERS..


The download that I have is a CD Boot Disk so I thought that was how it was supposed to be ran. I looked now & also see a USB boot version but I don't see an actual Windows version unless I am missing something.

I haven't used this too many times.

As far as the RAM being set @ 1081 not helping my system's stability all I know is that when it was set @ 901 I got nothing but errors when I ran Memtest but when I set it @ 1081 I only saw the one error instead. So I just thought that was better.

I think I asked this already but I don't remember seeing an answer. Is it possible that there is something wrong with the motherboard itself that is keeping me from Overclocking it?

If something was wrong with the memory wouldn't it be causing problems whether or not I was Overclocked?


----------



## KingT

Yup fellaz I have broken 3K Posts barrier..


















CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13666672*
> Yup fellaz I have broken 3K Posts barrier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Congrats with your 3K Posts *KingT!*. I'm really happy for you !


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13666450*
> I think I asked this already but I don't remember seeing an answer. Is it possible that there is something wrong with the motherboard itself that is keeping me from Overclocking it?
> 
> If something was wrong with the memory wouldn't it be causing problems whether or not I was Overclocked?


The only way to be sure is to test your motherboard with another RAM..

Also test your current RAM on another motherboard..

It may be:

1. faulty RAM,

2. faulty motherboard

3. or simply a compatibility issue between those two..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Well I finally found another version of Memtest for Windows. It's Memtest 4.0 Pro.

When I start it there is a place to enter a number of the MB's to test.

Right now I only have this type of OCZ memory to test. I will have to try to find some other memory to test otherwise I will just have to change boards again since I have a few others of those to still go back to. I can always put the P5Q-E back in.

How though would it be a compatibility issue between the two when everything works fine running Stock?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13666998*
> 
> How though would it be a compatibility issue between the two when everything works fine running Stock?


When you OC then potential incompatibility becomes a issue really fast..

RAM might work @ stock but once when system is OC'd then it really becomes a problem..

I have 1066MHz HyperX and due compatibility issue I'm forced to use it @ only 940Mhz (and 1020MHz was the highest stable freq)..

I have tested my RAM on a Gigabyte EP45 and it hit 1150MHz easily w/ 2.25V..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Thanks KingT that helps make sense.

I guess that even applies to one ASUS model such as the Pro Turbo versus the Deluxe?

I set the DRAM to 901 like you suggested & this time pulled the memory & put them in the unused slots instead.
Now I am running the Memtest Pro in Windows & so far there are Zero Errors. How long should I keep running this before I run p95?

When running p95 is there a way to set the length of time? The only thing I know how to set, running the Large FFT, is the number of workers, which is a max of 4.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13667672*
> Thanks KingT that helps make sense.
> 
> I guess that even applies to one ASUS model such as the Pro Turbo versus the Deluxe?
> 
> I set the DRAM to 901 like you suggested & this time pulled the memory & put them in the unused slots instead.


Maybe you have faulty RAM slot(s) on the motherboard..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13667672*
> Now I am running the Memtest Pro in Windows & so far there are Zero Errors. How long should I keep running this before I run p95?


Run four instances of memtest with 850MB for each..

Test until each instance reaches at least 100%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13667672*
> When running p95 is there a way to set the length of time? The only thing I know how to set, running the Large FFT, is the number of workers, which is a max of 4.


No just click on Large FFT,set number of workers to 4 and click start..

Manually Stop the test after at least 6hrs..

If you get errors then stop it immediately..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13667778*
> Run four instances of memtest with 850MB for each..
> 
> Test until each instance reaches at least 100%
> 
> CHEERS..


I already started the test with the memory set at the full amount. Then it started 4 different tests.

As far as 100% goes if you mean the percentage coverage, I've gone way above that already. Do I need to retest @ 850MB instead?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13668228*
> I already started the test with the memory set at the full amount. Then it started 4 different tests.
> 
> As far as 100% goes if you mean the percentage coverage, I've gone way above that already. Do I need to retest @ 850MB instead?


Do it as I've told you..

4 x 850MB all at once and test until reaches 100% on each instance..

And it will be fast.. (30 - 45min)

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Shortly after I stopped the other test before I had a chance to do much of anything once again I received another lovely BSOD & Stop error:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Stop:0x000000D1 (0xA05227CB, etc...

When I rebooted I got this again when Windows first started up so I had to reboot again & this time it was OK.

I have received this error a few times before. It maybe have something to do with either the Network Adapter Drivers and/or certain host firewall software. When Windows recovered it said it was due to my Antivirus needing to be updated, but it just had, or that I had more then one running, which I don't.


----------



## KingT

Was your system overclocked when you get that BSOD?

If it was then up vNB by 0.02V and vFSB by 0.02V..

Also it could be unstable RAM..

Have you managed to pass memtest ??

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13668711*
> Was your system overclocked when you get that BSOD?
> 
> If it was then up vNB by 0.02V and vFSB by 0.02V..
> 
> Also it could be unstable RAM..
> 
> Have you managed to pass memtest ??
> 
> CHEERS..


My system has been Overclocked except for back when you had me run it stock. When I did run it stock I didn't get any errors or have any problems.

I've had the NB Volts at 1.30 & 1.28 so you want me to go up to 1.32 now?

FSB Volts has been at 1.30 & 1.34 so does that mean you want me to go up to 1.36?

Yes I passed memtest.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13669110*
> My system has been Overclocked except for back when you had me run it stock. When I did run it stock I didn't get any errors or have any problems.
> 
> I've had the NB Volts at 1.30 & 1.28 so you want me to go up to 1.32 now?
> 
> FSB Volts has been at 1.30 & 1.34 so does that mean you want me to go up to 1.36?
> 
> Yes I passed memtest.


PLEASE READ MY POSTS!!!

Why do I have to repeat the same things all over again??

I meant when you get that LAST BSOD was your system overclocked?

If it was what were your settings for FSB freq,RAM freq,vNB,vFSB??

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Taz_Man*

As I've said, you should pay more attention and take notes to what has been said and written earlier.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Why do I have to repeat the same things all over again??

I meant when you get that LAST BSOD was your system overclocked?

CHEERS..


It's not that you have to repeat yourself when you choose repeat yourself & ask me the same thing I just answered previously.

All you had to do was read my post. I answered your questions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


My system has been Overclocked except for back when you had me run it stock.

Yes I passed memtest.


Just because I asked additional questions related to what you asked me to do doesn't mean I didn't answer you question.

When I said my system has been running Overclocked that includes yesterday, this morning, 12 hours ago & when the error happened too. I said the only time I didn't get these errors was when I was running Stock.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If it was what were your settings for FSB freq,RAM freq,vNB,vFSB??

CHEERS..


I have listed these settings before also.

DRAM 901 MHz
FSB 1.30 v
NB 1.30 v


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*Taz_Man*

As I've said, you should pay more attention and take notes to what has been said and written earlier.


You should pay more attention to what I am posting.


----------



## Taz_Man

I tried to run p95 but I got an error on worker two within about a minute.

FSB I tried 1.30v & 1.36v
NB I tried 1.30v & 1.32v


----------



## ocman

I was posting quick replies to new members without knowing KingT and turrican9 posts for me until a few minutes ago...









Thank you turrican9 and KingT for asking~


----------



## ocman

Hi Taz_Man, in my experience from tweaking my own system, setting more voltage(s) don't always result in better in system stability or boot-ability... Deluxe should be a better P5Q board given its historical price point... hence, theoretically speaking enable you to achieve better oc result(s).

Hope these helped you a little...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13671194*
> I tried to run p95 but I got an error on worker two within about a minute.
> 
> FSB I tried 1.30v & 1.36v
> NB I tried 1.30v & 1.32v


Then again you failed to tell me what was FSB freq and RAM freq..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13669249*
> 
> If it was what were your settings for *FSB freq*,*RAM freq*,vNB,vFSB??


I cannot help you like this..

Post *complete BIOS settings (with which you had that last BSOD and with which you passed memtest)* and I'll see what I could do for you..

But if upping *vFSB* and *vNB* didn't help then it's more likely to be *RAM issue*..

CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

Just tried 2*2gb G.Skill Ripjaws and Kingston HyperX and results are same.
Can't make them work on 1066 on my mbo and brother's P5QL-E


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13677017*
> Just tried 2*2gb G.Skill Ripjaws and Kingston HyperX and results are same.
> Can't make them work on 1066 on my mbo and brother's P5QL-E


I can confirm that Crucial Ballistix PC6400 (800MHz) 2x2GB 4-4-4-12-2.0v mem work on 1066MHz + in this board (Asus P5Q Pro Turbo). But not with 4x2GB. Only when 2x2GB. Only tried with the 2.4x mem multi though. So 450FSB would give about 1080MHz for RAM. If I remember right there was some issues with the 2.5x mem multi.


----------



## sizif

I never got mem to work if it wasn't 333MHz. Why?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13677888*
> I never got mem to work if it wasn't 333MHz. Why?


Most likely those 8GB issues I've told you about earlier


----------



## ocman

KingT, although I haven't been posting much for some while, I have been and I am still following the discussions in this club. It's just that many times I feel that other members (including you KingT) are able to provide better answers to the questions being asked in this club.


----------



## sizif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13677913*
> Most likely those 8GB issues I've told you about earlier


Just one example:
brother makes maps for cod4.
For that you use mod tools and version of 3Ds Max called Radiant.
To have more custom models, there is 3D FX ripper. It can rip palmost every directX based model.
So you need to play game, let's say, Stalker. When you find interresting model, you com next to it, push center view and take a 3d picture with ripper.
So, in same time you need to run game, 3dfx ripper, 3ds max (import and change models for radiant) and mod tools and radiant.
You can't do it with only 4gb of ram.
As much ocing that cpu can handle will come handy as it will make all readings faster.

Pretty shame that this mbo's behave like that..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13683781*
> Just one example:
> brother makes maps for cod4.
> For that you use mod tools and version of 3Ds Max called Radiant.
> To have more custom models, there is 3D FX ripper. It can rip palmost every directX based model.
> So you need to play game, let's say, Stalker. When you find interresting model, you com next to it, push center view and take a 3d picture with ripper.
> So, in same time you need to run game, 3dfx ripper, 3ds max (import and change models for radiant) and mod tools and radiant.
> You can't do it with only 4gb of ram.
> As much ocing that cpu can handle will come handy as it will make all readings faster.
> 
> Pretty shame that this mbo's behave like that..


As I've also told you, 6GB config, 2x2GB + 2x1GB works very well on this board at 1:1 overclocking. And gives you full Dual channel mode. You could also try 3x2GB. You will then get 'flexi mode' - A little slower than regular Dual channel, but faster than Single channel.


----------



## sizif

Been there, done that








It doesn't work in 2*2gb also.
I see you've got gtx 570.
Did you tried CS5 with physX support? (I sold my gtx275 few days ago and didn't try it)


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13671776*
> Hi Taz_Man, in my experience from tweaking my own system, setting more voltage(s) don't always result in better in system stability or boot-ability... Deluxe should be a better P5Q board given its historical price point... hence, theoretically speaking enable you to achieve better oc result(s).
> 
> Hope these helped you a little...


Thanks for this information ocman. I thought this board was supposed to be easier to overclock then this. I also was under the impression that it took less voltage for the Deluxe versus the Pro Turbo, etc...


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13673883*
> Then again you failed to tell me what was FSB freq and RAM freq..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot help you like this..
> 
> Post *complete BIOS settings (with which you had that last BSOD and with which you passed memtest)* and I'll see what I could do for you..
> 
> But if upping *vFSB* and *vNB* didn't help then it's more likely to be *RAM issue*..
> 
> CHEERS..


I'm not sure how I failed to tell you anything when I continue to test with the settings you have given me each time.
You only had me change the FSB freq back to Stock once if you remember & the RAM frequency you have had me testing with that at 901 now. I told you when I had tested it before at 1801 with memtest.

I only ran memtest once within Windows with the settings you had told me to.

I don't know why you can't help me like this anymore. I have been changing settings according to what you have said to & no matter what I have I keep getting errors with p95. I have even tried going back to FSB 333 & DRAM 887 leaving everything else the same & still got errors running p95 after about 45 minutes on some & under 2 hours on the rest.

I can't really take BIOS pictures of what the settings were when the last BSOD happened there have been so many & I'm not sure what settings you had me at that time.

If you want to look at a picture of my BIOS Settings though I pasted them earlier for you:
BIOS Post

If the memory still could be bad then why did it pass memtest?

I'm thinking of resetting everything back to default & seeing if I can even run p95 with things set at stock. I really think something is wrong with this motherboard.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13686954*
> You only had me change the FSB freq back to Stock once if you remember & the RAM frequency you have had me testing with that at 901 now.


I did not tell you to change FSB freq to stock (333MHz) but to set STRAP to 333..

I told you to leave FSB=450Mhz and RAM = 900MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13585942*
> @ *Taz Man
> *
> Set:
> 
> RAM speed to 900MHz << Very Important for stability on most P5Q mobos to run RAM 1:1 with FSB
> 
> *FSB Strap* to NB = 333 [or AUTO]
> 
> vRAM=2.0V
> 
> Set manually:
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-[AUTO 54]-6-3
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 14-5-1-6-6
> 
> DRAM Static Control = DISABLED
> DRAM READ Training = DISABLED
> MEM OC Charger = ENABLED
> Ai Clock Twister = MODERATE
> Ai Transaction Booster = MANUAL
> Performance Level = 10
> 
> The rest leave as it was..
> 
> CHEERS..


You simply do not follow my insructions..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13686954*
> I don't know why you can't help me like this anymore.


I'm really giving my best to help you but you seem to manage to complicate it somehow every time..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13686954*
> If the memory still could be bad then why did it pass memtest?


You said that you have passed memtest but had also BSOD after so clearly something is mot good..

That BSOD code you wrote is usually for low vFSB or unstable RAM that why I told you to up vFSB,vNB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13687263*
> I did not tell you to change FSB freq to stock (333MHz) but to set STRAP to 333..
> 
> I told you to leave FSB=450Mhz and RAM = 900MHz
> 
> You simply do not follow my insructions..
> 
> I'm really giving my best to help you but you seem to manage to complicate it somehow every time..
> 
> You said that you have passed memtest but had also BSOD after so clearly something is mot good..
> 
> That BSOD code you wrote is usually for low vFSB or unstable RAM that why I told you to up vFSB,vNB..
> 
> CHEERS..


My FSB is set to 450 MHz & it has been while running all these test. I have been running my PC set to 450 MHz. I only changed it back to stock one time back when you said to.

Now you say I'm not following your instructions but I am trying to as closely as I can. I am not an expert here though & do not have a lot of experience dealing with this stuff nor do I know the meaning of most of it so when you say things like:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13687263*
> I did not tell you to change FSB freq to stock (333MHz) but to set STRAP to 333..
> 
> I told you to leave FSB=450Mhz and RAM = 900MHz


You say you did not tell me to change the FSB freq to stock but to set the STRAP to 333..

I don't know what the FSB freq & the STRAP have to do with one another but I have always had STRAP set to AUTO & nothing but AUTO. If you can point out a post where I said any differently please feel free to.

I've told you I've had my settings this way except with my RAM at 901 MHz since 900 isn't an option.

I'm sorry if I am confusing you because of my problem or because of the amount of changes I have tried but I have tried to be very specific in listing the exact information as far as what changes were made & tested each time. If you thought I meant something else then I am sorry.

I didn't change other then what I said I did. I just ran another Memtest & got Zero errors. I also haven't gotten any BSOD's lately. I still have been having problems with Firefox though. It will either lock up on me or I will get an Error Message to report & then it will shut down after which I can normally open again.

I have changed my settings back to what they used to be to start with.

FSB Freq = 450 MHz
STRAP = AUTO
DRAM = 901 MHz
DRAM Timing = 5-5-5-18
DRAM voltage = 2.1v
FSB voltage = 1.3v
NBv = 1.3v
SBv = 1.2v
CPU Vcore = 1.275v

AI Clock Twister = Lighter
CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized

Maybe it will help to post all of this that is needed, & anything I may have left out, each time there is a change to keep track of it easier.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13688905*
> I didn't change other then what I said I did. I just ran another Memtest & got Zero errors. I also haven't gotten any BSOD's lately. I still have been having problems with Firefox though. It will either lock up on me or I will get an Error Message to report & then it will shut down after which I can normally open again.
> 
> I have changed my settings back to what they used to be to start with.
> 
> FSB Freq = 450 MHz
> STRAP = AUTO
> DRAM = 901 MHz
> DRAM Timing = 5-5-5-18
> DRAM voltage = 2.1v
> FSB voltage = 1.3v
> NBv = 1.3v
> SBv = 1.2v
> CPU Vcore = 1.275v
> 
> AI Clock Twister = Lighter
> CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized
> 
> Maybe it will help to post all of this that is needed, & anything I may have left out, each time there is a change to keep track of it easier.


If you don't have errors in memtest and BSOD's with those settings then it's OK..

Use another web browser instead of Firefox..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*Taz_Man*

When at 450FSB have you tried giving vFSB (FSB Termination Volts) are real 'kick'? *KingT* has a very special Q9550 that can get away with lower vFSB than most others.

My Q9400 needs about 1.34vFSB x0.65GTL for 450FSB and so does my Q9650 also. You can try up to 1.4vFSB or even more. But I would not recommend leaving it at way past 1.4vFSB for 24/7, because no one knows long term effects.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13689005*
> *Taz_Man*
> 
> When at 450FSB have you tried giving vFSB (FSB Termination Volts) are real 'kick'? *KingT* has a very special Q9550 that can get away with lower vFSB than most others.
> 
> My Q9400 needs about 1.34vFSB x0.65GTL for 450FSB and so does my Q9650 also. You can try up to 1.4vFSB or even more. But I would not recommend leaving it at way past 1.4vFSB for 24/7, because no one knows long term effects.


Yea I did try 1.4v & 1.36v also. I had that setting from the list of settings you had given me to try.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13688995*
> Use another web browser instead of Firefox..
> 
> CHEERS..


Haha that's one answer.

What browser do you use?

Already got one of the old BSOD Stop errors since going back to the old settings.

Stop:0x0000008E (0XC0000005, etc...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13689851*
> Haha that's one answer.
> 
> What browser do you use?
> 
> Already got one of the old BSOD Stop errors since going back to the old settings.
> 
> Stop:0x0000008E (0XC0000005, etc...


I use Firefox..

Are there any OC settings that don't give you BSOD??

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm starting to doubt it & this board more so then the memory but I can try a little more by leaving everything else where it is at & just changing the FSB Term & NBv.

What do you think?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13690048*
> I'm starting to doubt it & this board more so then the memory but I can try a little more by leaving everything else where it is at & just changing the FSB Term & NBv.
> 
> What do you think?


I would say that you should get (borrow) another RAM kit and try it out..

1. But what I would try is to lower CPU multiplier to 6x and use your current OC settings with it just to see if Vcore is maybe the culprit..

2. If that doesn't help then add FSB Termination voltage and NB voltage..

3. If you still are having issues then test with another RAM..

4. If your mobo is still having issues with another ram then it could be a faulty mobo..

5. Also as a last desperate move I would reinstall Windows as it could be corrupted..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I don't have anyone I can borrow another RAM kit from unfortunately.

Every time I check CPUID my CPU voltage is running below 1.275.

I just got another one of the same BSOD Stop erros:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

STOP:0x000000D1(0XA05227CB, etc...

This was while running the FSB Termination @ 1.38v & the NBv @ 1.32v.

I've also prior to all this reloaded Windows multiple times on my standalone drive & my RAID drive. I am getting ready though to re-install my RAID Drive to see if it makes a difference on that drive so I have something to compare it to.

If I were to buy another RAM kit what would be as good as what I have or better? I never have seen any other RAM with the cooling that OCZ has on their Platinum & Gold memory. Also what would be stable with ASUS boards though?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13695261*
> I don't have anyone I can borrow another RAM kit from unfortunately.
> 
> Every time I check CPUID my CPU voltage is running below 1.275.
> 
> I just got another one of the same BSOD Stop erros:
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> STOP:0x000000D1(0XA05227CB, etc...
> 
> This was while running the FSB Termination @ 1.38v & the NBv @ 1.32v.
> 
> I've also prior to all this reloaded Windows multiple times on my standalone drive & my RAID drive. I am getting ready though to re-install my RAID Drive to see if it makes a difference on that drive so I have something to compare it to.
> 
> If I were to buy another RAM kit what would be as good as what I have or better? I never have seen any other RAM with the cooling that OCZ has on their Platinum & Gold memory. Also what would be stable with ASUS boards though?


Hi Taz_Man, we have the exact same model of RAMs and this model we have is not on the ASUS QVL...

I did get a BSOD or a crash once or twice when I set it to run @ 1066 (1067 in BIOS) with 5-5-5-18 and 2.1V...

but @ the same RAM speed, it did pass hours and hours or runs and runs of stress tests such as Prime95 and IBT w/o crashing...

To troubleshoot a bit, you can try set CPU freq and voltage at default, and leave RAMs settings the same and see if firefox still crashes or not. If not, CPU oc is the problem. If yes, the RAMs oc is the problem.

I'll try to test mine tomorrow and see what happens.

As for firefox, plugins or programs like java, flash, etc. might be the cause of the crashes due to file corruption, and/or versions incompatibility.

Virus, malware, adware, spyware, and trojan horse, could also be factors for system instability. I recommend you to install internet security programs like Comodo Internet Security Premium (free) if you haven't done so.

Hope these help...









P.S. From the error message you've indicated, it might be a drivers problem, or hardware conflict. Taz_Man, have you also been overclocking your video card? or had new hardware installed recently?


----------



## turrican9

*Taz_Man*

So all points to your RAM as being the culprit. Keep your CPU multi at x6 and try raising all those 2nd information Sub timings one or two notches up and see if it helps.

You could also try raising all 1st and 3rd info subtimings as well. I guess you've already tried Performance Level at 11 and 6-6-6-18timings.

This has been going on for so long that it may be I've already given you templates for this...


----------



## Erper

im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccckkkkkkkkk


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


im baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaccckkkkkkkkk


kkkkkkkkkcccaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab mi..









SREEHC..


----------



## turrican9

*Erper* and *KingT*, will you please stop that flirting/bumping of the Club.

Please go PM with this


----------



## KingT

Hahahaha you're jelly..









SREEHC..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Hahahaha you're jelly..









SREEHC..


Playing with ya


----------



## Erper

Well girls whats new


----------



## KingT

Same old,same old..

You??

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

just came from holidays


----------



## KingT

Lucky you..









SREEHC..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Lucky you..









SREEHC..


got black./.. ehhe


----------



## Erper

would u guys consider this offer

GOOD OR BAD


----------



## KingT

Yes I would if I had the cash..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13702166*
> would u guys consider this offer
> 
> GOOD OR BAD


it seems kinda pricey...









I'll wait another 4 years before buying myself a new rig (according to plan).


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13701780*
> just came from holidays


Hi Erper, how was your holiday?


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13695626*
> Hi Taz_Man, we have the exact same model of RAMs and this model we have is not on the ASUS QVL...
> 
> I did get a BSOD or a crash once or twice when I set it to run @ 1066 (1067 in BIOS) with 5-5-5-18 and 2.1V...
> 
> but @ the same RAM speed, it did pass hours and hours or runs and runs of stress tests such as Prime95 and IBT w/o crashing...
> 
> To troubleshoot a bit, you can try set CPU freq and voltage at default, and leave RAMs settings the same and see if firefox still crashes or not. If not, CPU oc is the problem. If yes, the RAMs oc is the problem.
> 
> I'll try to test mine tomorrow and see what happens.
> 
> As for firefox, plugins or programs like java, flash, etc. might be the cause of the crashes due to file corruption, and/or versions incompatibility.
> 
> Virus, malware, adware, spyware, and trojan horse, could also be factors for system instability. I recommend you to install internet security programs like Comodo Internet Security Premium (free) if you haven't done so.
> 
> Hope these help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. From the error message you've indicated, it might be a drivers problem, or hardware conflict. Taz_Man, have you also been overclocking your video card? or had new hardware installed recently?


Thanks for the info ocman. I knew we were both running the same memory.

I had always had my old memory running @ 5-5-5-15 with the voltage @ 2.2v till I had to RMA them & I bought a new set in the meantime.

I tried running these @ -15 at the beginning but then was trying -18 & 2.1v.

I now have changed the Multiplier back down to 6 & put the timing back to 5-5-5-15 so I will see what happens now.

I run Norton Internet Security & I have also re-installed Windows a few times since installing this board & am getting ready to install my RAID drives again to be on the safe side there.

The newest hardware is the motherboard. Unless you want to count the case or power supply. Before that was the video card around December & yes it is running overclocked also. I have had the same problem though when leaving Afterburner closed.

Since switching over to this new case I haven't been stable yet. (Overclocked anyways)


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13702166*
> would u guys consider this offer
> 
> GOOD OR BAD


You can build the same or better for $500 or less here.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Erper, how was your holiday?


it was excellent...i wish i never came back...
now work work work....


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;13722587*
> it was excellent...i wish i never came back...
> now work work work....


I kinda felt the same coming back from my trip...


----------



## Erper

back in spain, sun whole day every day, here...
depressing weather


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


back in spain, sun whole day every day, here...
depressing weather


I can't image having sun 24hrs a day everyday... is that suppose to be bad?









Should try stay indoor if that's the case...


----------



## Petrol

edit: nevermind just found right thread lol sry


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13734684*
> 
> Just wondering, in what circumstances will messing about with the GTL give an edge in stability?


when you:

A) want to stabilize an overclock with less FSB term/NB volts/vcore

B) when you are near the maximums on your FSB and CPU speeds


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13734684*
> edit: nevermind just found right thread lol sry


Welcome Petrol. Feel free to post here with any question you may have. Since you have an Asus P5Q you are in the right place & you are more then welcome to ask almost anything here


----------



## steo3

I have been innactive for soo long now, I am REALLY suprised of the a amount of members now.
Thought the motherboard was completly forgotton about nowadays!!!
It not though!!
# Update #
New Processor / E 84 will be overclocked very soon
New Graphics Card / Ati radeon 5770 HD 1gb
New Soundcard / Soundblaster Live Audigy 2 Zs
New Speakers / Cambridge Soundworks dtt2200 ( 5.1 )
New Hard drive / Wd Blue 500 gig 7,200 and Wd green 1tb 7,200
New Power Supply / Antec 500 ( 500 watts )
New / More RAM / 2x 4gb Kingston Hyper X @ 1066mhz ( Now 6gb! )

All of the new stuff is upgrades from my last post here !!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steo3;13744512*
> I have been innactive for soo long now, I am REALLY suprised of the a amount of members now.
> Thought the motherboard was completly forgotton about nowadays!!!
> It not though!!
> # Update #
> New Processor / E 84 will be overclocked very soon
> New Graphics Card / Ati radeon 5770 HD 1gb
> New Soundcard / Soundblaster Live Audigy 2 Zs
> New Speakers / Cambridge Soundworks dtt2200 ( 5.1 )
> New Hard drive / Wd Blue 500 gig 7,200 and Wd green 1tb 7,200
> New Power Supply / Antec 500 ( 500 watts )
> New / More RAM / 2x 4gb Kingston Hyper X @ 1066mhz ( Now 6gb! )
> 
> All of the new stuff is upgrades from my last post here !!


Well welcome back then steo3!








I've got my E8400 buzzing along at *4GHz & a FSB of 2004MHz!*








I can give you my settings if you like so you have something to go off of as a reference point.


----------



## Taz_Man

Welcome Back steo3!

I used to have an Antec P180 Silver case I was using for quite some time. That case is nice one to work with. I just upgraded to this DF-85 a couple of months ago.


----------



## KingT

@ *steo3*

Welcome back m8..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*KingT*

4 more + Reps and you will have 3 OCN flames. Get going boy


----------



## turrican9

Those who try to fight a wall will get the wall in their face by the end of the day


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13751862*
> Those who try to fight a wall will get the wall in their face by the end of the day


I'm tired of fighting this darn wall









Maybe I can find my way around it, a hole in it otherwise I'll have to figure out how to climb over this damn thing









Here's my latest update.

I've been running my system with the Multiplier @ 6 & the DRAM @ 901 MHz with the rest of the settings that I have been.

I re-installed Windows on my Raid Mirrored drives & started installing everything all over again. The other boot drive works also I just haven't been using it.

I only got a couple unrelated Stop errors, one during a Windows Update and one during reboot I think, nothing of the one's from or like before.

The only problem I am still having is with Firefox getting the End Program error message or after leaving the PC idle for a period of time, Firefox locks up. I don't know why anything would be related to Firefox only especially when I have tried using different versions of the program & Firefox is all I have ever used. I can't stand Internet Explorer. So as easy as it sounds to say just use another browser instead it's not that simple when Firefox is so much better then IE any day of the week especially the new 4.0 & IE sucks so bad there is no comparison.

I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about & can understand how I feel.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13754298*
> I'm tired of fighting this darn wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can find my way around it, a hole in it otherwise I'll have to figure out how to climb over this damn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest update.
> 
> I've been running my system with the Multiplier @ 6 & the DRAM @ 901 MHz with the rest of the settings that I have been.
> 
> I re-installed Windows on my Raid Mirrored drives & started installing everything all over again. The other boot drive works also I just haven't been using it.
> 
> I only got a couple unrelated Stop errors, one during a Windows Update and one during reboot I think, nothing of the one's from or like before.
> 
> The only problem I am still having is with Firefox getting the End Program error message or after leaving the PC idle for a period of time, Firefox locks up. I don't know why anything would be related to Firefox only especially when I have tried using different versions of the program & Firefox is all I have ever used. I can't stand Internet Explorer. So as easy as it sounds to say just use another browser instead it's not that simple when Firefox is so much better then IE any day of the week especially the new 4.0 & IE sucks so bad there is no comparison.
> 
> I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about & can understand how I feel.


I have gotten the wall in the face many times. I just fought back. I just kept on and on and on and on and on and on, until I won.

I never give up!!! Even after my death I will kick ass and fight man!!!


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13754584*
> I have gotten the wall in the face many times. I just fought back. I just kept on and on and on and on and on and on, until I won.
> 
> I never give up!!! Even after my death I will kick ass and fight man!!!


Ditto! I've been a Computer & Network Admin since I was a kid. All self learned & taught


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13754298*
> I'm tired of fighting this darn wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem I am still having is with Firefox getting the End Program error message or after leaving the PC idle for a period of time, Firefox locks up. I don't know why anything would be related to Firefox only especially when I have tried using different versions of the program & Firefox is all I have ever used. I can't stand Internet Explorer. So as easy as it sounds to say just use another browser instead it's not that simple when Firefox is so much better then IE any day of the week especially the new 4.0 & IE sucks so bad there is no comparison.
> 
> I'm sure you guys know what I'm talking about & can understand how I feel.


Well that sucks man,I know how you feel..

I do not like at all that WiE9,it's just a horrible browser..

I cannot think of anything else but your RAM being messing with you or maybe LAN itself (try to update drivers or try another LAN port)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13756748*
> Well that sucks man,I know how you feel..
> 
> I do not like at all that WiE9,it's just a horrible browser..
> 
> I cannot think of anything else but your RAM being messing with you or maybe LAN itself (try to update drivers or try another LAN port)..
> 
> CHEERS..


I know I tried switching LAN ports on the motherboard before but I changed them again now since everything else has been done along with changing ports on the Router even though I just had my Router replaced too.

I've upgraded video & LAN drivers along with any other that I have found that were outdated.

I wish Mozilla would just respond to the crash reports that I keep getting & submitting. If I knew where the files were or how to read them it might help.

I think the quickest & easiest thing at this point is going to be to just swap motherboards. I'll play with the P5Q-E again if all else fails I can still go back to the Pro Turbo


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13766870*
> I know I tried switching LAN ports on the motherboard before but I changed them again now since everything else has been done along with changing ports on the Router even though I just had my Router replaced too.
> 
> I've upgraded video & LAN drivers along with any other that I have found that were outdated.
> 
> I wish Mozilla would just respond to the crash reports that I keep getting & submitting. If I knew where the files were or how to read them it might help.
> 
> I think the quickest & easiest thing at this point is going to be to just swap motherboards. I'll play with the P5Q-E again if all else fails I can still go back to the Pro Turbo


Yeah then switch to P5Q-E as it would overclock as good as P5Q Deluxe..









If that does not help then both motherboards are fine but issue is somewhere else (probably RAM)..

CHEERS..


----------



## sizif

A bit of update..
I managed to get it stable @3.8GHz (445*8.5)
I've noticed that last setting in tweaker bios section is very important.
It's something about Vdrop stability.
Voltage is 1.262, max temp under P95 was 60°C, P95 was stable with no errors or warnings for about 1h
Ram is at 6-6-6-20


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13769656*
> A bit of update..
> I managed to get it stable @3.8GHz (445*8.5)
> I've noticed that last setting in tweaker bios section is very important.
> It's something about Vdrop stability.
> Voltage is 1.262, max temp under P95 was 60°C, P95 was stable with no errors or warnings for about 1h
> Ram is at 6-6-6-20


Load Line Calibration. Use it to remedy the Vdrop. So yes, it is important. If you have it disabled you have to compensate by using a higher Voltage setting in bios, because it will drop under Load.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif;13769656*
> A bit of update..
> I managed to get it stable @3.8GHz (445*8.5)
> I've noticed that last setting in tweaker bios section is very important.
> It's something about Vdrop stability.
> Voltage is 1.262, max temp under P95 was 60°C, P95 was stable with no errors or warnings for about 1h
> Ram is at 6-6-6-20


This is why I recommend to run Prime95 Large FFT test with 6x CPU multiplier to avoid being affected with Vcore.. (in your case 445MHz FSB x6= 2.67GHz)

Once you pass at least 6hrs of P95 Large FFT then set multiplier to 8.5x (FSB=445MHz) and test with Intel Burn test for 15 - 20 runs with max dedicated RAM..

If you pass both tests then you're ROCK SOLID..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13769924*
> If you pass both tests then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> CHEERS..


Or you could be SOLID as a ROCK...

Depending on how you look at it


----------



## sizif

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


This is why I recommend to run Prime95 Large FFT test with 6x CPU multiplier to avoid being affected with Vcore.. (in your case 445MHz FSB x6= 2.67GHz)

Once you pass at least 6hrs of P95 Large FFT then set multiplier to 8.5x (FSB=445MHz) and test with Intel Burn test for 15 - 20 runs with max dedicated RAM..

If you pass both tests then you're ROCK SOLID..

CHEERS..


It passed both and I've been playing Crysis2 for about 2h and worked about 1h.
Pretty stable I would say, until I connected brother's usb hdd and then it gave constant beep and froze itself.
So, no luck








Maybe there isn't enough power in mbo?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


It passed both and I've been playing Crysis2 for about 2h and worked about 1h.
Pretty stable I would say, until I connected brother's usb hdd and then it gave constant beep and froze itself.
So, no luck








Maybe there isn't enough power in mbo?


Don't know..

Maybe that particular USB port was underpowered..

Try out another one..

From what I have heard,these USB connectors on P5Q series motherboards are not quite capable of running a components with a "heavy" power usage..

That's why now days there are power USB ports on some mobos that allow to overvolt them for better compatibility with external HDD's etc..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13766870*
> I know I tried switching LAN ports on the motherboard before but I changed them again now since everything else has been done along with changing ports on the Router even though I just had my Router replaced too.
> 
> I've upgraded video & LAN drivers along with any other that I have found that were outdated.
> 
> I wish Mozilla would just respond to the crash reports that I keep getting & submitting. If I knew where the files were or how to read them it might help.
> 
> I think the quickest & easiest thing at this point is going to be to just swap motherboards. I'll play with the P5Q-E again if all else fails I can still go back to the Pro Turbo


Hi Taz_Man, one of the easiest thing to do is to put the system back of stock speed and default settings, and see if the Firefox crashing goes away or not... if not, then it might probably be Firefox's problem, but if yes, then it's overclocking problem.

Sorry if I'm repeating myself as I've lost track...


----------



## SyveRson

This may be about all my P5Q Pro Turbo is capable of.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856471

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548

http://img228.imageshack.us/i/maxxmem2a1520.jpg/

It boots at 575FSB easy. Validated at 596 using TurboV.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;13784861*
> This may be about all my P5Q Pro Turbo is capable of.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856471
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/maxxmem2a1520.jpg/
> 
> It boots at 575FSB easy. Validated at 596 using TurboV.












Now try and Validate with a Quad


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13735311*
> Welcome Petrol. Feel free to post here with any question you may have. Since you have an Asus P5Q you are in the right place & you are more then welcome to ask almost anything here


thanks for the welcome









i've been playing around with strap frequencies lately, bumping it as low as possible definitely pays off. i was mucking around recently and got up to 425FSB, 4.6gHz and lowest strap freq that would put RAM speed at 1066 and managed to get a 12.031 (my fastest time so far) out of superpi before the setting went tits-up, crashed and wouldn't post anymore.

i realized then and there how nice it would be to have some DDR3 so that it would be possible to set the lowest strap freq, max out on RAM speed at 1666 instead of 1066 and truly rock out









I have to fight the urge to jump to another mobo for that DDR3 compatibility argghh. Ah well, I still have a bit of headroom if the rest of you are running such insane FSB speeds! What is the secret?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;13784861*
> This may be about all my P5Q Pro Turbo is capable of.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856471
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/maxxmem2a1520.jpg/
> 
> It boots at 575FSB easy. Validated at 596 using TurboV.


Nice work..

Gratz..









CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;13784861*
> This may be about all my P5Q Pro Turbo is capable of.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856471
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/maxxmem2a1520.jpg/
> 
> It boots at 575FSB easy. Validated at 596 using TurboV.


Wow...I'm impressed!








Care to share your settings with me for this validation?








If the voltages aren't too high I'd like to give it a shot.








[8x574 / 2299MHz FSB / 4599.9MHz CPU]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13796568*
> Wow...I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to share your settings with me for this validation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the voltages aren't too high I'd like to give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [8x574 / 2299MHz FSB / 4599.9MHz CPU]
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1856548


Hey man,are you trying to kill your motherboard just like I have??









CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13796727*
> Hey man,are you trying to kill your motherboard just like I have??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


More curious than anything about the voltages used to get those clock speeds is all...no harm in asking now is there.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13796804*
> More curious than anything about the voltages used to get those clock speeds is all...no harm in asking now is there.


Probably around 1.6V for NB and vFSB,maybe less for vFSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## SyveRson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13796804*
> More curious than anything about the voltages used to get those clock speeds is all...no harm in asking now is there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13796861*
> Probably around 1.6V for NB and vFSB,maybe less for vFSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


575 FSB didn't take crazy volts, just not what I would run everyday. I think it was about 1.46 FSB and NB and maybe could have been lower. The 596 took more than you should be playing around with on a usual basis (>1.5) and is why I used TurboV. I think I used a little NB skew as well (100), and was also using DIMMs that can reach 1150.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13785066*
> thanks for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been playing around with strap frequencies lately, bumping it as low as possible definitely pays off. i was mucking around recently and got up to 425FSB, 4.6gHz and lowest strap freq that would put RAM speed at 1066 and managed to get a 12.031 (my fastest time so far) out of superpi before the setting went tits-up, crashed and wouldn't post anymore.
> 
> i realized then and there how nice it would be to have some DDR3 so that it would be possible to set the lowest strap freq, max out on RAM speed at 1666 instead of 1066 and truly rock out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to fight the urge to jump to another mobo for that DDR3 compatibility argghh. Ah well, I still have a bit of headroom if the rest of you are running such insane FSB speeds! What is the secret?


You really don't need DDR3. You should be able to get running at least 4 GHz without any problems 24/7. One thing about the P5Q's is they are picky about the RAM speed though & usually aren't stable unless you set them @ 901 MHz. Make sure that is stable before you moving up to 1081 MHz then you will know if you have to go back down or not.

Here is what I was using for 4.05 GHz:

FSB Freq = 450 MHz
PCIE Freq = 100
Strap = Auto
DRAM Freq = 901
DRAM Static Read & Timing = Disabled
O.C Charger = Enabled
AI Twister = Auto
AI Booster = Manual
Common Performance Level = 10
CPU Voltage = 1.30v (or whatever chip needs to hit 4.05 GHz)
CPU GTL Ref (0/2) = .63v
CPU GTL Ref (0/3) - .67v
CPU PLL = 1.54v
FSB Term = 1.30v
DRAM Volt = 2.1 (or whatever memory needs for 901 MHz)
NB GTL Ref = Auto
SB Volt = 1.20v
PCIE Volt = 1.60v
Load-Line Calibration = Enabled
CPU & PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU & NB Clock Skew = Auto
CPU Margin = Optimized

Ignore anything that is not an option for you.

KingT & turrican9 have helped me with these settings.

Good Luck!


----------



## ocman

Just wonder how much more can my E5200 R0 be overclocked? Mine's overclocked to 4GHz with VCore at 1.4 (all else voltages set to minimum default) for quite a while... any suggested voltages to try to exceed the 4GHz mark stably?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13813463*
> Just wonder how much more can my E5200 R0 be overclocked? Mine's overclocked to 4GHz with VCore at 1.4 (all else voltages set to minimum default) for quite a while... any suggested voltages to try to exceed the 4GHz mark stably?


1.40V is about the max I would go for 24/7..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13813463*
> Just wonder how much more can my E5200 R0 be overclocked? Mine's overclocked to 4GHz with VCore at 1.4 (all else voltages set to minimum default) for quite a while... any suggested voltages to try to exceed the 4GHz mark stably?


If you have no fear, then push it to 1.45 - 1.5v... To be honest, I doubt you willl ruin anything. As long as you're cooling can cope with it.

I've been pushing things to the extreme. But then again, I'm no wuss









But each to his own, mate


----------



## KingT

@ *ocman*

In the pursuit for speed I have killed a couple of RAM sticks in the past and recently my P5Q Pro,so trust me when I tell you it ain't no fun..

Especially if it's your only system then it's really not worth it..

You won't feel any extra speed going over 4GHz on that chip..

CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13785066*
> thanks for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been playing around with strap frequencies lately, bumping it as low as possible definitely pays off. i was mucking around recently and got up to 425FSB, 4.6gHz and lowest strap freq that would put RAM speed at 1066 and managed to get a 12.031 (my fastest time so far) out of superpi before the setting went tits-up, crashed and wouldn't post anymore.
> 
> i realized then and there how nice it would be to have some DDR3 so that it would be possible to set the lowest strap freq, max out on RAM speed at 1666 instead of 1066 and truly rock out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to fight the urge to jump to another mobo for that DDR3 compatibility argghh. Ah well, I still have a bit of headroom if the rest of you are running such insane FSB speeds! What is the secret?


No secret really...its just having the right combination of hardware & settings.
That & a LOT of time spent researching, reading & Testing different settings to get the best results.

For example: Who wadda thought that combining my Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 & G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM together would get such good memory throughput results, much less run together very well?








But you don't know until you try testing it though...








Lots of "trial & error" testing & time...

Also your Ai Transaction Booster will effect your system's performance directly, so setting this to manual & trying to boot with the lowest Performance Level will speed things up & lower your system's latencies.
I have mine set to Performance Level 10 with all the Pull-in's Enabled.
This took my ram latency from the 70's to the high 50's.
So my SuperPI score also benefited.








(Pics below)

Another thing is your FSB speeds...the higher the better for throughput.
It does no good to run high memory speeds if your FSB can't process the data as fast
as its coming to it...kinda like forcing an Elephant through a Mouse hole...









My current settings are next to the SuperPI pics.
The only diff in the CPU-Z is its 501MHz FSB & the settings I'm currently at are 502MHz.








If you are wondering...that's the ROG CPU-Z version...you can download it from CPUID just like the other one.
http://www.cpuid.com/news/40-rog_cpu_z.html


----------



## KingT

@* MUff1N*

It's a great feeling to see 500MHz FSB every time when you start up CPU-Z..

I had my old E6750 @ 533MHz FSB x7 (1.30V) and used as 24/7 settings,damn that was fast..

Also I had used it @ 500 x 8 (1.45V) for 24/7 usage..

Good old days with my P5Q Pro..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13814907*
> If you have no fear, then push it to 1.45 - 1.5v... To be honest, I doubt you willl ruin anything. As long as you're cooling can cope with it.
> 
> I've been pushing things to the extreme. But then again, I'm no wuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But each to his own, mate


Hi turrican9, I've somewhat tested with higher VCore at higher freq. but none of the attempts show stability during stress tests... so I was looking for a set of BIOS values to try with VCore no more than 1.4V.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13817940*
> @ *ocman*
> 
> In the pursuit for speed I have killed a couple of RAM sticks in the past and recently my P5Q Pro,so trust me when I tell you it ain't no fun..
> 
> Especially if it's your only system then it's really not worth it..
> 
> You won't feel any extra speed going over 4GHz on that chip..
> 
> CHEERS..


Hi KingT, you're right, I know the difference is is next to none. The difference would only be seen from benching... 2.5 to 4GHz vs 4GHz to 4.2GHz maybe...

P.S. I'm still thinking of a minor upgrade and get a good 775 quad for cheap... prefer new though... but I wouldn't mind getting a used one if it's in good working condition for dirt cheap...
















I always try to hunt for bargains...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13821795*
> @ *MUff1N*
> 
> It's a great feeling to see 500MHz FSB every time when you start up CPU-Z..
> 
> I had my old E6750 @ 533MHz FSB x7 (1.30V) and used as 24/7 settings,damn that was fast..
> 
> Also I had used it @ 500 x 8 (1.45V) for 24/7 usage..
> 
> Good old days with my P5Q Pro..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Hi KingT, mind telling me what BIOS settings you are using for the P5QC to make the Q9550 E0 running at 4GHz? Pardon me if you have already done so...


----------



## Petrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


No secret really...its just having the right combination of hardware & settings.
That & a LOT of time spent researching, reading & Testing different settings to get the best results.

For example: Who wadda thought that combining my Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 & G.SKILL-F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK RAM together would get such good memory throughput results, much less run together very well?








But you don't know until you try testing it though...








Lots of "trial & error" testing & time...

Also your Ai Transaction Booster will effect your system's performance directly, so setting this to manual & trying to boot with the lowest Performance Level will speed things up & lower your system's latencies.
I have mine set to Performance Level 10 with all the Pull-in's Enabled.
This took my ram latency from the 70's to the high 50's.
So my SuperPI score also benefited.








(Pics below)

Another thing is your FSB speeds...the higher the better for throughput.
It does no good to run high memory speeds if your FSB can't process the data as fast
as its coming to it...kinda like forcing an Elephant through a Mouse hole...









My current settings are next to the SuperPI pics.
The only diff in the CPU-Z is its 501MHz FSB & the settings I'm currently at are 502MHz.








If you are wondering...that's the ROG CPU-Z version...you can download it from CPUID just like the other one. 
http://www.cpuid.com/news/40-rog_cpu_z.html


Nice Pi score, 12.031 is the best I could get one time when I pushed up to 425 FSB but it wasn't stable. I saw some settings you used that I haven't tried messing with yet! Thanks, that gives me some ammo for another run at 450 FSB









this (CPU-Z link) is my current stable setting. Some upgrades to my watercooling loop arrived this week so I'm looking forward to installing that and hopefully seeing the CPU cooling cope with the extra heat


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13829743*
> Hi KingT, mind telling me what BIOS settings you are using for the P5QC to make the Q9550 E0 running at 4GHz? Pardon me if you have already done so...


Here are 4.0ghz (471MHz FSB)for you..

CPU Ratio Setting = 8.5x
FSB freq = 471MHz (460MHz depends on CPU)
STRAP=333
DRAM freq= 942MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3||8-3-5-4-6-4-7||14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Static Read Control = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY on this motherboard)*
DRAM Dynamic Write Control = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY* *on this motherboard**)*
DRAM READ TRAINING = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY* *on this motherboard**)*
DRAM WITE TRAINING = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY* *on this motherboard**)*
OC charger= AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY* *on this motherboard**)*
Ai Clock Twister = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY* *on this motherboard**)*
AI Transaction booster= MANUAL
Performance Level = 10

Vcore=1.32V (what Chip needs to hit 4GHzGHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.61x
PLL=1.54V
FSB voltage=1.34V
DRAM voltage=1.92V (by memory specs or what it needs)
NBv=1.32V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO

Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..

*Testing methodology:*

*1.* *First test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

If you pass 6hrs of P95 Large FFT then:

*2.* reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8.5x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with *Intel Burn Test* for 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

*P.S.:* My P5QC has given me 4GHz on my Q9550 so it OC's nicely but you need to have good RAM to play with as IT's REALLY PICKY..

CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

I'm about to switch to the P5Q-E. I hope it's just the motherboard at this point since I have been running perfectly stable for days with the Multiplier set @ 6 but as soon as I change it to 9 my system starts rebooting again.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I have been running perfectly stable for days with the Multiplier set @ 6 but as soon as I change it to 9 my system starts rebooting again.


If you're stable at xxxMHz FSB with x6 multi but unstable with 9x then you need more Vcore..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Here are 4.0ghz (471MHz FSB)for you..

CPU Ratio Setting = 8.5x
FSB freq = 471MHz (460MHz depends on CPU)
STRAP=333
DRAM freq= 942MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3||8-3-5-4-6-4-7||14-5-1-6-6

DRAM Static Read Control = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY on this motherboard)*
DRAM Dynamic Write Control = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY ** on this motherboard**)*
DRAM READ TRAINING = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY ** on this motherboard**)*
DRAM WITE TRAINING = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY ** on this motherboard**)*
OC charger= AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY ** on this motherboard**)*
Ai Clock Twister = AUTO *(VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY ** on this motherboard**)*
AI Transaction booster= MANUAL
Performance Level = 10

Vcore=1.32V (what Chip needs to hit 4GHzGHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.61x 
PLL=1.54V
FSB voltage=1.34V
DRAM voltage=1.92V (by memory specs or what it needs)
NBv=1.32V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO

Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..

*Testing methodology:*

*1. **First test these with 6x multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.

If you pass 6hrs of P95 Large FFT then:

*2.* reboot to BIOS upp your Vcore and set MULTI to 8.5x..

*3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

*4.* Then in Windows test 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with *Intel Burn Test *for 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

*5.* If you pass 6hrs of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*

*P.S.:* My P5QC has given me 4GHz on my Q9550 so it OC's nicely but you need to have good RAM to play with as IT's REALLY PICKY..

CHEERS..


I never tried setting vFSB and vNB to 1.3V or more... maybe I can try...









I agree that it could be right or helpful for overclocking to leave some fields running AUTO.









While for the compatible RAMs, I've spotted a few deals for 2x2GB PC2-6400 (800MHz rated)... but so much deals for 2x2GB PC2-8500...

Will I be able to overclock better with a compatible pair of PC2-6400 or with an incompatible pair of PC2-8500?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


I never tried setting vFSB and vNB to 1.3V or more... maybe I can try...









I agree that it could be right or helpful for overclocking to leave some fields running AUTO.









While for the compatible RAMs, I've spotted a few deals for 2x2GB PC2-6400 (800MHz rated)... but so much deals for 2x2GB PC2-8500...

Will I be able to overclock better with a compatible pair of PC2-6400 or with an incompatible pair of PC2-8500?


Those left on AUTO is only important to be left on AUTO on his P5QC. Does not translate to the P5Q PRO Turbo. And several of those options you only find in the P5QC bios. It is a hybrid DDR2/DDR3 motherboard.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


.

Will I be able to overclock better with a compatible pair of PC2-6400 or with an incompatible pair of PC2-8500?


Depends on how high those 800MHz sticks can go..

But that E5200 has low FSB by default (800MHz rated) and high multiplier so even 800MHz RAM would max it out..

A fast RAM is mandatory for CPU's w/ 1333MHz FSB,so 1GHz+ capable RAM would do the trick..









CHEERS..


----------



## Triangle

I've gotten a P5Q SE and I just about broke the thing that holds the card in the PCI-e slot trying to get a 450 out...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13833351*
> Will I be able to overclock better with a compatible pair of PC2-6400 or with an incompatible pair of PC2-8500?


I got 2 sets of Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 RAM.
1 set has the really good D9 chips in them [v1.2] & they will run at 1100MHz!
These are the ones I'm currently running at 1000MHz along with the G.Skill PC-8500 sticks.









The other set has the Pro chips in them [v6.2] & will only run at 980MHz.

So it really depends on the chips in the RAM as to how fast they will run & what headroom they will have. But Micron D9 chips are rare now to find though & any *New* PC-6400 sticks won't have them...









So I'd say your best bet is the PC-8500 sticks...








My 2¢.


----------



## danailed

Add me to the members list please, i own a P5Q Pro Turbo... Excellent motherboard


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danailed;13847629*
> Add me to the members list please, i own a P5Q Pro Turbo... Excellent motherboard


*ocman* will add you when he gets online again









Welcome to the Club !


----------



## Billy_5110

Hi, i want to reach 3.6Ghz but i'm working a lot and i got 4 days off work this week so i think that's time for ocing =D

Could i reach 3.6 with Q6600 G0 ( 1.2500VID ) lapped, P5Q PRO TURBO, corsair XMS2 2x2GB 800Mhz and CM hyper 212+ ( with MX-2) and two 2k rpm fans in my huge and high air flowed HAF 932 (lol).

Pretty sure i could but i'm need to be 100% before OCing... ^^''

I plan to go with:

9x multi
400MHz FSB
RAM set to 1:1
Vcore; 1.45v to start??
NB: 1.3v
SB:1.4v
CPU GTL: 0.65x
CPU PLL: 1.58
vFSB:1.38
DRAM voltage: 1.80 ( as wrote on the sticks)

I'm really not sure about voltages. I oced coupel months ago to 3.6GHz with theses setting but i had to go down to 3.2( 8x400 1.35v) with no change ( idk if it was a problem) And after a month i had freeze in game and on idle. Thought it was the OC so i went stock again. tested ram and everythign was fine. but chanegd gpu since that and i think this was the problem so i want it to 3.6. I went from 3.6 to 3.2 because i made a mistake when installing my hyper 212+. had 67 celcius at 3.2GHz @ 1.35v and after re-installing i had 51. So i think i can reach 3.6 easily.

Thanks for reading and trying to help a freaking noobish like me... With the possible fail of my last OC i'm a bit scared of doing it wrong...


----------



## Taz_Man

Welcome to the club danailed!


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13847895*
> Hi, i want to reach 3.6Ghz but i'm working a lot and i got 4 days off work this week so i think that's time for ocing =D
> 
> Could i reach 3.6 with Q6600 G0 ( 1.2500VID ) lapped, P5Q PRO TURBO, corsair XMS2 2x2GB 800Mhz and CM hyper 212+ ( with MX-2) and two 2k rpm fans in my huge and high air flowed HAF 932 (lol).
> 
> Pretty sure i could but i'm need to be 100% before OCing... ^^''
> 
> I plan to go with:
> 
> 9x multi
> 400MHz FSB
> RAM set to 1:1
> Vcore; 1.45v to start??
> NB: 1.3v
> SB:1.4v
> CPU GTL: 0.65x
> CPU PLL: 1.58
> vFSB:1.38
> DRAM voltage: 1.80 ( as wrote on the sticks)
> 
> I'm really not sure about voltages. I oced coupel months ago to 3.6GHz with theses setting but i had to go down to 3.2( 8x400 1.35v) with no change ( idk if it was a problem) And after a month i had freeze in game and on idle. Thought it was the OC so i went stock again. tested ram and everythign was fine. but chanegd gpu since that and i think this was the problem so i want it to 3.6. I went from 3.6 to 3.2 because i made a mistake when installing my hyper 212+. had 67 celcius at 3.2GHz @ 1.35v and after re-installing i had 51. So i think i can reach 3.6 easily.
> 
> Thanks for reading and trying to help a freaking noobish like me... With the possible fail of my last OC i'm a bit scared of doing it wrong...


Unless I'm mistaken you might be able to get up to 4.0 GHz but you shouldn't run your Vcore over set @ 1.40v 24/7.

Try starting with the Vcore @ 1.32v (what Chip needs to hit 4GHzGHz,add a bit if you crash)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13847895*
> Hi, i want to reach 3.6Ghz but i'm working a lot and i got 4 days off work this week so i think that's time for ocing =D
> 
> Could i reach 3.6 with Q6600 G0 ( 1.2500VID ) lapped, P5Q PRO TURBO, corsair XMS2 2x2GB 800Mhz and CM hyper 212+ ( with MX-2) and two 2k rpm fans in my huge and high air flowed HAF 932 (lol).
> 
> Pretty sure i could but i'm need to be 100% before OCing... ^^''
> 
> I plan to go with:
> 
> 9x multi
> 400MHz FSB
> RAM set to 1:1
> Vcore; 1.45v to start??
> NB: 1.3v
> SB:1.4v
> CPU GTL: 0.65x
> CPU PLL: 1.58
> vFSB:1.38
> DRAM voltage: 1.80 ( as wrote on the sticks)
> 
> I'm really not sure about voltages. I oced coupel months ago to 3.6GHz with theses setting but i had to go down to 3.2( 8x400 1.35v) with no change ( idk if it was a problem) And after a month i had freeze in game and on idle. Thought it was the OC so i went stock again. tested ram and everythign was fine. but chanegd gpu since that and i think this was the problem so i want it to 3.6. I went from 3.6 to 3.2 because i made a mistake when installing my hyper 212+. had 67 celcius at 3.2GHz @ 1.35v and after re-installing i had 51. So i think i can reach 3.6 easily.
> 
> Thanks for reading and trying to help a freaking noobish like me... With the possible fail of my last OC i'm a bit scared of doing it wrong...


Far from every Q6600 G0 will make it to 3.6GHz on air. In fact, I think the more common max for these, when aircooling is in the 3.4GHz range.

8x400FSB, 3.2GHz is a very nice setting for these. I used to have one which I ran at this speed. It's not worth pushing much past that if you don't have a lucky CPU or are on watercooling.


----------



## geepee

Hi all,

just now joined. Have this system setup for quite a while already and had it running @stock







.

As it is being used a gaming box and games are getting heavier by the day, I decided to have (another go) at some OC-ing. I am by no means an experienced hobby OC-er, but did have some goes at it with former setups.

However being Dutch







for now I am trying to postpone major hardware upgrades







and at the same time try and get a bit more out of this setup.

Just reading around here has been a successtory for me already. am have this setup running @3.8Ghz without any difficulty at all, thanks for that already guys







.

Being at vista 32 bit I never really looked at having more memory then 2Gb available.
however when reading this article about whether or not ram upgrades make sense over at tom's hardware I decided to go for more memory after all.
Waiting for a double set of Kingston 2x2GB, DDR2, PC8500, CL5, HyperX, so 8Gb total to arrive.

I am not yet sure if I am going to use the additional memory for page/swap file or for a relocated temp dir. Not entirely on topic, but curious anybody in here any experience in that area, or should I ask that I another topic?


----------



## Taz_Man

Welcome aboard geepee!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geepee;13852898*
> all.
> Waiting for a double set of *Kingston 2x2GB*, DDR2, PC8500, *CL5, HyperX*, so 8Gb total to arrive.


Hi there and welcome..

Regarding that Kingston HyperX 2x2GB 1066Mhz RAM if you still can cancel your order..

That RAM is incompatible with these P5Q motherboards,I know as I have that RAM..

I have never managed to get it to work at rated 1066Mhz speed on my P5Q Pro and P5QC motherboards (max was 1020MHz stable)..

And also 8GB of RAM seems hard for this motherboard so I would recommend you 4GB if you want to overclock..

CHEERS..


----------



## geepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13853483*
> Hi there and welcome..
> 
> Regarding that Kingston HyperX 2x2GB 1066Mhz RAM if you still can cancel your order..
> 
> That RAM is incompatible with these P5Q motherboards,I know as I have that RAM..
> 
> I have never managed to get it to work at rated 1066Mhz speed on my P5Q Pro and P5QC motherboards (max was 1020MHz stable)..
> 
> And also 8GB of RAM seems hard for this motherboard so I would recommend you 4GB if you want to overclock..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks for the advice/note, prob to late to cancel. Local supplier doesnt have much alternatives (in same price area). At least now I know I will very likely run into problems when trying. Did see some hits in this topic with ppl having probs and adjusting voltages to get things going. Might have a try, but as I did run the ocz 2x1Gb 9600 sticks also at 800Mhz for years anyway (why even buy them







) not a major issue to me. Do however hope I can get the 8Gb up and running.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geepee;13854262*
> Do however hope I can get the 8Gb up and running.


You should be able to get it up and running,just might be a bit hard to OC with 8GB of RAM installed..

Just set FSB:RAM=1:1 and you're good to go..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

8GB RAM on the P5Q PRO Turbo and overclocking = Not gonna happen. At least not past 400FSB. Erratic behaviour will be the norm. And much past 425FSB will lead to a total unstable system if 4x2GB.

Unless going E8400 Dual Core makes things better VS Quad, with regards to memory. I highly doubt it though....


----------



## geepee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13854331*
> 8GB RAM on the P5Q PRO Turbo and overclocking = Not gonna happen. At least not past 400FSB. Erratic behaviour will be the norm. And much past 425FSB will lead to a total unstable system if 4x2GB.
> 
> Unless going E8400 Dual Core makes things better VS Quad, with regards to memory. I highly doubt it though....


Thanks, will have a (bit of a) go anyway and let know the lack of progress







in here as future reference







for idiots like me


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triangle;13834093*
> I've gotten a P5Q SE and I just about broke the thing that holds the card in the PCI-e slot trying to get a 450 out...


Hi triangle, don't know what to say... but Welcome aboard?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danailed;13847629*
> Add me to the members list please, i own a P5Q Pro Turbo... Excellent motherboard


Hi danailed, Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Glad you like the P5Q PRO Turbo!!!









Feel free to reference and post in this club!!!









Happy overclocking!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geepee;13852898*
> Hi all,
> 
> just now joined. Have this system setup for quite a while already and had it running @stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As it is being used a gaming box and games are getting heavier by the day, I decided to have (another go) at some OC-ing. I am by no means an experienced hobby OC-er, but did have some goes at it with former setups.
> 
> However being Dutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for now I am trying to postpone major hardware upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and at the same time try and get a bit more out of this setup.
> 
> Just reading around here has been a successtory for me already. am have this setup running @3.8Ghz without any difficulty at all, thanks for that already guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Being at vista 32 bit I never really looked at having more memory then 2Gb available.
> however when reading this article about whether or not ram upgrades make sense over at tom's hardware I decided to go for more memory after all.
> Waiting for a double set of Kingston 2x2GB, DDR2, PC8500, CL5, HyperX, so 8Gb total to arrive.
> 
> I am not yet sure if I am going to use the additional memory for page/swap file or for a relocated temp dir. Not entirely on topic, but curious anybody in here any experience in that area, or should I ask that I another topic?


Hi geepee, Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Dual cores overclock better than the Quad cores on these boards as indicated by other members in the past, while using less sticks and amount of memory can get you higher overclock than more sticks and amount of memory setup. Check top OC records in this forum.

You might just need to set more voltage for vFSB and vNB (when you are using all 4 DIMMs) to have a stable overclock as the P5Q PRO Turbo is rather picky with memory (check the mobo user guide's QVL in the 1st page of this club).









Go with a 64-bit Windows (7 is better than Vista) if you are to use more than 3GB of RAMs.









Feel free to reference and post in this club!!!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## Petrol

I finally hit 425 FSB stable but it was a very odd trick. I had been learning about and messing about with VTT, GTL and PLL yet despite all I had done I still couldn't manage to get above 400 FSB stable, even booting with tiny incremental increases. I was fairly confident my RAM was stable, and getting nowhere trying new settings for the chipset I tried dropping the CPU multi from 10.5x to 10x, lowering the NB voltage by ~0.5 and going straight for 425 FSB to see how it would boot. Surprisingly, it worked perfectly and is completely stable.

I'm wondering, where should I go from here? So far, I have succeeded in getting my RAM up to it's highest rated speed stable and I've finally made some headway in FSB speed but it seems I can't get the CPU past 4.25ghz stable!? It's already eating up 1.48V, I'm not sure what to try next.


----------



## Billy_5110

Any other advices on my question?

wich is:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13847895*
> Hi, i want to reach 3.6Ghz but i'm working a lot and i got 4 days off work this week so i think that's time for ocing =D
> 
> Could i reach 3.6 with Q6600 G0 ( 1.2500VID ) lapped, P5Q PRO TURBO, corsair XMS2 2x2GB 800Mhz and CM hyper 212+ ( with MX-2) and two 2k rpm fans in my huge and high air flowed HAF 932 (lol).
> 
> Pretty sure i could but i'm need to be 100% before OCing... ^^''
> 
> I plan to go with:
> 
> 9x multi
> 400MHz FSB
> RAM set to 1:1
> Vcore; 1.45v to start??
> NB: 1.3v
> SB:1.4v
> CPU GTL: 0.65x
> CPU PLL: 1.58
> vFSB:1.38
> DRAM voltage: 1.80 ( as wrote on the sticks)
> 
> I'm really not sure about voltages. I oced coupel months ago to 3.6GHz with theses setting but i had to go down to 3.2( 8x400 1.35v) with no change ( idk if it was a problem) And after a month i had freeze in game and on idle. Thought it was the OC so i went stock again. tested ram and everythign was fine. but chanegd gpu since that and i think this was the problem so i want it to 3.6. I went from 3.6 to 3.2 because i made a mistake when installing my hyper 212+. had 67 celcius at 3.2GHz @ 1.35v and after re-installing i had 51. So i think i can reach 3.6 easily.
> 
> Thanks for reading and trying to help a freaking noobish like me... With the possible fail of my last OC i'm a bit scared of doing it wrong...


----------



## Triangle

Can I disable 2 cores on my p5q se?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


I finally hit 425 FSB stable but it was a very odd trick. I had been learning about and messing about with VTT, GTL and PLL yet despite all I had done I still couldn't manage to get above 400 FSB stable, even booting with tiny incremental increases. I was fairly confident my RAM was stable, and getting nowhere trying new settings for the chipset I tried dropping the CPU multi from 10.5x to 10x, lowering the NB voltage by ~0.5 and going straight for 425 FSB to see how it would boot. Surprisingly, it worked perfectly and is completely stable.

I'm wondering, where should I go from here? So far, I have succeeded in getting my RAM up to it's highest rated speed stable and I've finally made some headway in FSB speed but it seems I can't get the CPU past 4.25ghz stable!? It's already eating up 1.48V, I'm not sure what to try next.


Hi Petrol, 1.48V VCore is a bit too high. 1.4V is the highest safe voltage to set for running 24/7... also, is the 425FSB stress tested stable? If not yet, try Prime95 (12+ hrs) if you have time, or try IBT 2.5 (20 runs) if you don't.









What are the rest of your BIOS settings? You might want to do a CPU-Z validation and/or screen shot of some type afterward~


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triangle*


Can I disable 2 core on my p5q se?


Hi triangle, why do you need to do that? The easy way is to go into the BIOS and check if there is such an option... I'm not familiar with P5Q SE, but I doubt there is one for disabling cores...







I heard enabling disabled core or disabling logical cores in the past... Otherwise, you might need to do modding physically to disable cores...


----------



## Triangle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi triangle, why do you need to do that? The easy way is to go into the BIOS and check if there is such an option... I'm not familiar with P5Q SE, but I doubt there is one for disabling cores...







I heard enabling disabled core or disabling logical cores in the past... Otherwise, you might need to do modding physically to disable cores...


There isn't an option to disable them...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Any other advices on my question?

which is:


Hi Billy_5110, 1.4V for VCore would be the max safe voltage to test with and stress testing with.

In my experience, sometimes more voltage(s) don't guarantee you with boot success. Less voltage(s) might actually help get you through boot.


----------



## Billy_5110

Thanks a lot, when ill have time i will try it.. 1.4v is the max safe voltage for 24/7 oc??? Hope i could reach 3.6GHz under this voltage =D


----------



## Taz_Man

That's what my reply to you was also Billy. The higher voltage isn't going automatically give you a higher OC along with stability. The higher Vcore also raises your temps for one. It's best to start low then work your way up as needed.

Did you see the previous posts with all the different settings listed & try those?


----------



## Taz_Man

KingT I had my Voltage set @ 1.275v so now that I changed the Multiplier back up to 9 again I bumped the voltage up to 1.28v & so far so good even though the strange part is that CPUID shows the max I am using is 1.264v.

Current 4.5 Validation


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13865704*
> KingT I had my Voltage set @ 1.275v so now that I changed the Multiplier back up to 9 again I bumped the voltage up to 1.28v & so far so good even though the strange part is that CPUID shows the max I am using is 1.264v.
> 
> Current 4.5 Validation


Just like i have told you..









If you are stable with 6x multiplier but unstable with 9x and same settings then you need more Vcore to be stable with 9x multiplier too..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Thanks a lot, when ill have time i will try it.. 1.4v is the max safe voltage for 24/7 oc??? Hope i could reach 3.6GHz under this voltage =D


Yes Billy_5110, and feel free to reference the 1st page of this club for related info, hacks, mods, helpful tips and overclocking guides!


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13866201*
> Just like i have told you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stable with 6x multiplier but unstable with 9x and same settings then you need more Vcore to be stable with 9x multiplier too..
> 
> CHEERS..


Yea, Yea, Yea









You know how much chit was I was dealing & what all was going through my head. I changed everything but that.

Why didn't you remind me sooner









I didn't think of it because I knew that according to CPUID the max it ever showed being drawn was 1.26v so I had set it above that to begin with.

Sure enough though I haven't had a single problem since moving the voltage up a notch. Now it's time to get my memory set back @ 1081 MHz


----------



## Taz_Man

Well it still looks like I'm stuck @ 901 MHz on this board. Soon after I raised it I had Firefox closing down on me again. I even tried to raise the DRAM Voltage a little to see if it would help but I didn't want to start changing things & creating more problems for myself again. So I left it alone unlike some people I know


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Well it still looks like I'm stuck @ 901 MHz on this board. Soon after I raised it I had Firefox closing down on me again. I even tried to raise the DRAM Voltage a little to see if it would help but I didn't want to start changing things & creating more problems for myself again. So I left it alone unlike some people I know










Are you using the P5Q Deluxe now? I was stable upto 1168MHz 6-5-6-15-1.94v in my P5Q-E, using 2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12-2.0v mem. Also, closer to 1100MHz using 5-5-5-15 was also possible.

The Deluxe is almost the same as the P5Q-E, appart from the Deluxe has more CPU power phases + a few extras.

Have you tried searching the web to see how far others have overclocked your current mem?

btw: This is the best Elite Club on the whole OCN, and probably in the Whole Wide World







*ocman* really hit the spot with this one







They say the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide is so great... yeah it has many posts and views, but this Club has a more Elite feeling over it









Also, tweaking a 775 system is much more funny VS Sandybridge. Sandybridge is almost too simple to overclock


----------



## Petrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Well it still looks like I'm stuck @ 901 MHz on this board. Soon after I raised it I had Firefox closing down on me again. I even tried to raise the DRAM Voltage a little to see if it would help but I didn't want to start changing things & creating more problems for myself again. So I left it alone unlike some people I know










http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr...annel-eol.html

under the Specifications tab you'll find what your memory is guaranteed to work at. So, crank up the voltage and run it like it should be run!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Also, tweaking a 775 system is much more funny VS Sandybridge. Sandybridge is almost too simple to overclock










yes indeed, I find the challenge is what makes the rewards


----------



## MUff1N

Yea Taz, I agree with Petrol..if you haven't cranked up the voltage on your OCZ to at least 2.2v, then you have headroom yet as the specs rate them for 2.1-2.2v.









Hey, if I can make my combo of memory run at 1004MHz, I don't see why your PC-1066 shouldn't run at at least specs...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Well it still looks like I'm stuck @ 901 MHz on this board. Soon after I raised it I had Firefox closing down on me again. I even tried to raise the DRAM Voltage a little to see if it would help but I didn't want to start changing things & creating more problems for myself again. So I left it alone unlike some people I know










Hi Taz_Man, I got my *2x2GB OCZ Platinum 8500* running @ *1066* with *2.1V* while CPU running @ 4GHz. (I know... not running 1:1 ratio now







)

Settings for other fields:

FSB strap to NB set to *200*,

Set DRAM timings 5-5-5-*18*.

*Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.

*Disabled* DRAM Read Training.

*Enabled* MEM OC Charger.

*AUTO* AI Clock Twister

*AUTO* AI Transaction Booster

*Enabled* Load-line Calibration.

*Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.

*Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.

*Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.

*Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech., and SpeedStep Tech.

I had a couple BSOD recently, but I believe the cause was from installing nVidia's latest 3D vision drivers... so I deselected them from installation and installed the rest... and it seems so far so good without BSOD.

Hope these help!









P.S. Just had a BSOD... RAM compatibility might be the real issue... now testing with 1:1 ratio for stability.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13880044*
> Are you using the P5Q Deluxe now? I was stable upto 1168MHz 6-5-6-15-1.94v in my P5Q-E, using 2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12-2.0v mem. Also, closer to 1100MHz using 5-5-5-15 was also possible.
> 
> The Deluxe is almost the same as the P5Q-E, appart from the Deluxe has more CPU power phases + a few extras.
> 
> Have you tried searching the web to see how far others have overclocked your current mem?
> 
> btw: This is the best Elite Club on the whole OCN, and probably in the Whole Wide World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ocman* really hit the spot with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide is so great... yeah it has many posts and views, but this Club has a more Elite feeling over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, tweaking a 775 system is much more funny VS Sandybridge. Sandybridge is almost too simple to overclock


Yes I am still running the Deluxe ATM. I know there isn't much difference between this & the P5Q-E. We went through the differences before awhile back. The biggest is the 16-phase versus the 8-phase though as you said also. I was already shown, by someone on here earlier, that the extra heatsink could be used on the P5Q-E also.

My memory OC'd to 1081 MHz on the Pro Turbo so you would think it would on this Deluxe but I still swear something is wrong with this board. It won't let me run unless I leave my memory under clocked @ 901 MHz. It also has to do with the fact that it's OCZ I'm sure but the timing is 5-5-5-15 & 2.1v.

Overclock is a great forum & this group is wonderful. This is coming from someone, who has built his own systems for many years, & also been a Computer & Network Admin many years ago yet has never been a regular member of a forum before. I only really used one other for one issue for a less then a month & got burned by them & have always been afraid to trust people. I never had that feeling here though at all


----------



## KingT

Yup OCN is great if you know to play the game..









This club is my 2nd home..









CHEERS..


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13881434*
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-platinum-4gb-edition-dual-channel-eol.html
> 
> under the Specifications tab you'll find what your memory is guaranteed to work at. So, crank up the voltage and run it like it should be run!
> 
> yes indeed, I find the challenge is what makes the rewards


Petrol, I am running OCZ specs but it doesn't matter because these motherboards are very picky about what memory they will accept. OCZ & Kingston HyperX are two of them that you can be sure to have problems with. Just ask KingT he will tell you the same


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13904917*
> Yup OCN is great if you know to play the game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This club is my 2nd home..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Where can you download the game


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13902460*
> Hi Taz_Man, I got my *2x2GB OCZ Platinum 8500* running @ *1066* with *2.1V* while CPU running @ 4GHz. (I know... not running 1:1 ratio now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Settings for other fields:
> 
> FSB strap to NB set to *200*,
> 
> Set DRAM timings 5-5-5-*18*.
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Read Training.
> 
> *Enabled* MEM OC Charger.
> 
> *AUTO* AI Clock Twister
> 
> *AUTO* AI Transaction Booster
> 
> *Enabled* Load-line Calibration.
> 
> *Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.
> 
> *Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech., and SpeedStep Tech.
> 
> I had a couple BSOD recently, but I believe the cause was from installing nVidia's latest 3D vision drivers... so I deselected them from installation and installed the rest... and it seems so far so good without BSOD.
> 
> Hope these help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Just had a BSOD... RAM compatibility might be the real issue... now testing with 1:1 ratio for stability.


That's great to hear ocman!!!

I just got another BSOD just minutes ago before my Computer rebooted itself. I think it's like the 3rd time it's happened now since I tried going up to 1081 MHz & re-set it back to 901 MHz where it had been running fine. Looks like I shook something up with this darn thing again. This board just doesn't want to run stable OC'd.

At least I have some more settings to try before I pull this board out. I was so close to pulling it out before when it looked like things were going to be OK.

And I know what you mean about the NVIDIA drivers. I thought they were causing problems & the reason for some of the BSOD's I was getting so I went back to the older driver till they came out with a newer driver, which they did pretty quickly.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13905727*
> That's great to hear ocman!!!
> 
> I just got another BSOD just minutes ago before my Computer rebooted itself. I think it's like the 3rd time it's happened now since I tried going up to 1081 MHz & re-set it back to 901 MHz where it had been running fine. Looks like I shook something up with this darn thing again. This board just doesn't want to run stable OC'd.
> 
> At least I have some more settings to try before I pull this board out. I was so close to pulling it out before when it looked like things were going to be OK.
> 
> And I know what you mean about the NVIDIA drivers. I thought they were causing problems & the reason for some of the BSOD's I was getting so I went back to the older driver till they came out with a newer driver, which they did pretty quickly.


The newest Nvidia driver v275.33 are total CRAP!








I couldn't uninstall them fast enough & went back to the Xtreme-G v270.61 drivers which have given me my best benches (consistently high FPS) & best stable gaming performance.









If you want to download them I uploaded them to MediaFire.
For some reason the Tweakforce site that modifies them isn't hosting them anymore...









Xtreme G 270.61 Win7 Vista 64bit.rar


----------



## KingT

@ *MUff1N*

I'm just curious how much better performance are we talking about here compared to the stock drivers?? (I'm at 270.61 drivers)..

At this point I don't really care about "the gains" as I have OC'd GTX480 and 1280 x 1024 res monitor,so everything is running @ silly speed right as it is..









Rep+ for the effort..









CHEERS..


----------



## Billy_5110

GTX 480 on 1280x1024? cmon... haha. It should run 1080p....

BTW, i don't have time to OC theses days, i work a lot but i think i would be able to finish my q6600 OC very soon. He NEED it. Bored of that huge bottleneck on my video card.

Hail to the king baby







P5Q for teh win!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13913569*
> GTX 480 on 1280x1024? cmon... haha. It should run 1080p....
> 
> BTW, i don't have time to OC theses days, i work a lot but i think i would be able to finish my q6600 OC very soon. He NEED it. Bored of that huge bottleneck on my video card.
> 
> Hail to the king baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q for teh win!


That Q6600 is not much of a bottleneck anyway to that GTX460 but I would go for 3 - 3.2GHz just FTW..

3.2Ghz should be easy with that combo if you have decent cooling..

Personally I would go with 400MHz FSB x 8 multiplier OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## Billy_5110

yeah but i only have rest of voltage and setting for 3.6GHz... Idk if it would do the job.

And it's a freakin huge bottleneck. I got 30% gpu usage in WoW, 50% in black ops. Only i quad core game like BFBC2 i got 99%.

And i got decent cooling, hyper 212+ with 2 CM R4 fan 2k RPM push/pull, MX-2 paste and the cpu is lapped. All of that in my haf 932 with more fans than the original.

If i can get 99% gpu usage in every game ( or mostly)... Ok, ill go for 3.2. But i'm not sure it would do the job... as 2.4GHz bottleneck my GPU is... Everything i play?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13916884*
> yeah but i only have rest of voltage and setting for 3.6GHz... Idk if it would do the job.
> 
> And it's a freakin huge bottleneck. I got 30% gpu usage in WoW, 50% in black ops. Only i quad core game like BFBC2 i got 99%.
> 
> And i got decent cooling, hyper 212+ with 2 CM R4 fan 2k RPM push/pull, MX-2 paste and the cpu is lapped. All of that in my haf 932 with more fans than the original.
> 
> If i can get 99% gpu usage in every game ( or mostly)... Ok, ill go for 3.2. But i'm not sure it would do the job... as 2.4GHz bottleneck my GPU is... Everything i play?


If you overclock it to 3.2GHz it should be fine with your GTX 460...


----------



## ocman

Hey turrican9, would you like to try pushing your 2500K to 4.6GHz since it's still under 1.4V VCore when running 3.5GHz?

I've seen TigerDirect selling their pre-overclocked system with the 2500K clocked to 4.6GHz on P8P67 Pro mobo.

My assumption is that on average the 2500K can run at 4.6GHz safely.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13917811*
> Hey turrican9, would you like to try pushing your 2500K to 4.6GHz since it's still under 1.4V VCore when running 3.5GHz?
> 
> I've seen TigerDirect selling their pre-overclocked system with the 2500K clocked to 4.6GHz on P8P67 Pro mobo.
> 
> My assumption is that on average the 2500K can run at 4.6GHz safely.


Mine needs ~1.368v (minimum 1.360v) on full load to be 12 hours + Prime95 Blend stable at 4.5GHz. So mine would need about ~1.4v Vcore at full load, for 4.6GHz Blend stability. I have tested it Blend stable at 4.7GHz. I can't remember, but I think it required about ~1.44v Vcore.

I have a mediocre/bad 2500K, as most can do 4.5GHz at lower Vcore and maintain Blend stability.

From my understanding, if you have a good aircooler like the CM Hyper 212+ almost all 2500K's will do at least 4.5GHz. So most of them will probably do 4.6GHz on a nice aircooler.

Are you getting one?

btw: Here are my temps shown after 12 hours + Prime95 Blend. Using CM Hyper 212+ and 4.5GHz. This was posted in the Sandy Stable Club. IBT/AVX would have been about 10c higher on hottest core. However, I don't use it, as I don't think it is a good stability test. I mostly use Prime95. So I base my temps on that, and not IBT/AVX.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13917878*
> Mine needs ~1.368v (minimum 1.360v) on full load to be 12 hours + Prime95 Blend stable at 4.5GHz. So mine would need about ~1.4v Vcore at full load, for 4.6GHz Blend stability. I have tested it Blend stable at 4.7GHz. I can't remember, but I think it required about ~1.44v Vcore.
> 
> I have a mediocre/bad 2500K, as most can do 4.5GHz at lower Vcore and maintain Blend stability.
> 
> From my understanding, if you have a good aircooler like the CM Hyper 212+ almost all 2500K's will do at least 4.5GHz. So most of them will probably do 4.6GHz on a nice aircooler.
> 
> Are you getting one?


Hi turrican9, most probably not... but I like 2500K and 2600K very much due to their price point compare to 970, 980X or 990X...

While according to my major upgrade plan - a new computer every 5 years... I'll be sticking with my E5200 + P5Q PRO Turbo for the next 4 years...









yet I have been doing minor upgrades throughout the year.

And the funny thing is I've already spend $400 + tax only on HDDs (int. + ext.) since the initial assembled system...









I could have purchased 1156 or 1366 mobo and CPU instead of 775 mobo and CPU if I had waited (not get the E5200 for dirt cheap) and only to start "the purchase" in 2010 (my last major upgrade was in 2005). I would have USB3 and SATA3 built-in now...









btw, my CM Hyper212+ is still in the unopened retail box... serving as a backup for Corsair H-50.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13918234*
> Hi turrican9, most probably not... but I like 2500K and 2600K very much due to their price point compare to 970, 980X or 990X...
> 
> While according to my major upgrade plan - a new computer every 5 years... I'll be sticking with my E5200 + P5Q PRO Turbo for the next 4 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet I have been doing minor upgrades throughout the year.
> 
> And the funny thing is I've already spend $400 + tax only on HDDs (int. + ext.) since the initial assembled system...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have purchased 1156 or 1366 mobo and CPU instead of 775 mobo and CPU if I had waited (not get the E5200 for dirt cheap) and only to start "the purchase" in 2010 (my last major upgrade was in 2005). I would have USB3 and SATA3 built-in now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, my CM Hyper212+ is still in the unopened retail box... serving as a backup for Corsair H-50.


I know from experience that if people begin checking prices and stuff about new hardware, in the next moment they suddenly buy it, because clearly they are tempted


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;13918284*
> I know from experience that if people begin checking prices and stuff about new hardware, in the next moment they suddenly buy it, because clearly they are tempted


Nice observation there!







Only if I have more cash on hand, I will try one... probably the 2600K since 980X and 990X, in spite of their awesome performance, so's their respective price points. Plus 1155 is a new platform... better potential for future proof.

I checked Intel's roadmap recently... and by 2015, I would probably be looking at getting Skylake or wait a year, Skymont in 2016.

I'm currently thinking of getting a powerful 17+" laptop at a bargain price (my last laptop purchase was in 2006). I always have a thing for big screens. I don't mind carrying a "food tray" on the street.


----------



## Billy_5110

i think 3.2GHz could be a great clock to eliminate my bottleneck. i got everything fine to OC that cpu except voltages. i got eevry of them for 3.6 but not for 3.2GHx ( voltages except RAM and cpu as well. i'm talkin about NB,SB, pll,etc..)

Thanks for helping the noob that i am. i will do that next week..

Can't be bothered right now. my father is dead today. 3PM... R.I.P....


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13921994*
> i think 3.2GHz could be a great clock to eliminate my bottleneck. i got everything fine to OC that cpu except voltages. i got eevry of them for 3.6 but not for 3.2GHx ( voltages except RAM and cpu as well. i'm talkin about NB,SB, pll,etc..)
> 
> Thanks for helping the noob that i am. i will do that next week..
> 
> Can't be bothered right now. my father is dead today. 3PM... R.I.P....


You have my Condolences mate


----------



## Billy_5110

Thanks


----------



## Petrol

aye that is harsh, RIP.

Taz_Man, I'm not sure what you mean by problems with Kingston HyperX as that is the RAM I am using on my P5Q and it's now running stable at 1080mhz.

I hit a new landmark just now at 450FSB and am down to 12.14s in SuperPi, getting very close to 11s!

Here is validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874860

I can't seem to get CPU clock speed any higher







Increasing voltage is not changing matters, the system crashes just loading the OS with all the same settings but multi at 10x instead of 9.5x. I feel like the key to success must be tweaking the PLL and GTL somehow...


----------



## Taz_Man

Tiger Direct is a Rip Off IMO. Their prices are too high & then they overcharge even more by adding on huge shipping charges, plus taxes in most states even though they are online, because of affiliate stores in the area.

Customer Service is a waste of time on top of that & if you try to cancel an order they will ship it to you anyways.

I made the mistake of ordering from them one time before I saw the shipping charges & it was a mess trying to cancel the order & it took me about 5 months to get a refund, even though I canceled the order right after placing it. Sure my fault but still no reason to ship after I canceled it or to take that long to refund my money.

"Off Topic Warning"


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13922519*
> aye that is harsh, RIP.
> 
> Taz_Man, I'm not sure what you mean by problems with Kingston HyperX as that is the RAM I am using on my P5Q and it's now running stable at 1080mhz.


Kingston HyperX & my memory are not on the ASUS QVL list for these motherboards therefore most people run into difficulty not just getting them to run but especially getting them to run @ 1066 MHz or 1080 MHz. Usually the most they will run is 901 MHz.

In your case then if you have them running stable @ 1080 MHz then that's great because it doesn't happen very often. You're lucky


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13921994*
> i think 3.2GHz could be a great clock to eliminate my bottleneck. i got everything fine to OC that cpu except voltages. i got eevry of them for 3.6 but not for 3.2GHx ( voltages except RAM and cpu as well. i'm talkin about NB,SB, pll,etc..)
> 
> Thanks for helping the noob that i am. i will do that next week..
> 
> Can't be bothered right now. my father is dead today. 3PM... R.I.P....


Billy_5110, sorry to hear that... may your dad Rest In Peace.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13922557*
> Tiger Direct is a Rip Off IMO. Their prices are too high & then they overcharge even more by adding on huge shipping charges, plus taxes in most states even though they are online, because of affiliate stores in the area.
> 
> Customer Service is a waste of time on top of that & if you try to cancel an order they will ship it to you anyways.
> 
> I made the mistake of ordering from them one time before I saw the shipping charges & it was a mess trying to cancel the order & it took me about 5 months to get a refund, even though I canceled the order right after placing it. Sure my fault but still no reason to ship after I canceled it or to take that long to refund my money.
> 
> "Off Topic Warning"


Taz_Man, thanks for the reminder warning!









I too find they usually overprice their products... so I usually go to their store and just ask them to price match their competitors and sometimes their own website.









I was only making a reference to the oc'ed 2500K (to 4.6GHz) from one of their oc'ed system, to show the assumption of the possible average overclocking potential that 2500K has.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13922605*
> Kingston HyperX & my memory are not on the ASUS QVL list for these motherboards therefore most people run into difficulty not just getting them to run but especially getting them to run @ 1066 MHz or 1080 MHz. Usually the most they will run is 901 MHz.
> 
> In your case then if you have them running stable @ 1080 MHz then that's great because it doesn't happen very often. You're lucky


Same boat... Asus should really make all of their new mobos to be compatible (or at mostly compatible) with all brands of RAMs and being able to run the RAMs at the their advertised speed.

I don't know if Gigabytes has better RAM compatibility or not... neither do I know much about the usefulness of ASUS' "RAM OK!" button on their newer boards...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;13921994*
> Can't be bothered right now. my father is dead today. 3PM... R.I.P....


I'm sorry to hear that,may he rest in peace..


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13910469*
> @ *MUff1N*
> 
> I'm just curious how much better performance are we talking about here compared to the stock drivers?? (I'm at 270.61 drivers)...


I get a average of 2000 points higher in the GPU & CPU [4000 points higher] score using the
Xtreme-G drivers which averages out to 10-20 FPS [or more] higher in games when using Ultra or Extreme graphics settings with x16AF & x16AA.









This is reason enough for me to use them as I alway use the highest resolutions & graphics settings I can get away with while maintaining 50-60 FPS.


----------



## Petrol

Turns out my chip is a stubborn S.O.B., it wouldn't run stable at 4.5ghz+ without Vcore cranked up to 1.61 which is a huge increase from the 1.48 it needs to be stable at 4.3ghz. BIOS wouldn't let me go further but I wasn't really keen to go past 1.6Vcore in the first place.

Getting everything working together is the real challenge. Higher CPU clocks seem to prefer lower FSB and vice versa. I have no qualms about pushing the CPU as hard as necessary for results but the higher I went the more RAM performance suffered so I dialed it back a bit and at least managed to get the memory flying...










HyperX not lookin so bad after all


----------



## Taz_Man

I agree ocman. I have no clue as to why the ASUS Memory QVL list is so short as far as what types of good memory they consider compatible. For the most part they only qualify the low end or the basic types of memory that have no real heat reduction to them.

I just started playing with this board since I may have to change it out soon to see how high I can get it to run & so far I was able to get 4.30 MHz.

4.30 MHz Validation

I was able to get it to boot with the FSB set @ 500 but I was unable to get Windows to start up. I kept raising the Vcore, FSB Termination Voltage & the NB Voltage but never seemed to find the right combo. I don't know if something else besides those 3 things need changed or not for sure though.

I've read things in the past where you guys have talked about NB Skew but the only options I have are NB Clock Skew which are for speeds & the other is NB GTL Reference where I can enter .655, etc...


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13910127*
> The newest Nvidia driver v275.33 are total CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't uninstall them fast enough & went back to the Xtreme-G v270.61 drivers which have given me my best benches (consistently high FPS) & best stable gaming performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to download them I uploaded them to MediaFire.
> For some reason the Tweakforce site that modifies them isn't hosting them anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xtreme G 270.61 Win7 Vista 64bit.rar


I've tried to uninstall the current NVIDIA driver but every time I do it says I have to reboot to complete the removal so I do. Once I reboot & Windows starts it automatically reloads the same driver back before I have the option to install any other driver.

Either way I've tried to install the driver I downloaded from the above mentioned link however it says that it will not work with my operating system.

I tried to search for another one & didn't find one listed that was that version.

I was however able to install an older version of the NVIDIA driver, 260.99. I have a copy of 266.58 if that one is any better.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13923876*
> Taz_Man, thanks for the reminder warning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too find they usually overprice their products... so I usually go to their store and just ask them to price match their competitors and sometimes their own website.


Glad I'm not alone then


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13933851*
> I've tried to uninstall the current NVIDIA driver but every time I do it says I have to reboot to complete the removal so I do. Once I reboot & Windows starts it automatically reloads the same driver back before I have the option to install any other driver.
> 
> Either way I've tried to install the driver I downloaded from the above mentioned link however it says that it will not work with my operating system.
> 
> I tried to search for another one & didn't find one listed that was that version.
> 
> I was however able to install an older version of the NVIDIA driver, 260.99. I have a copy of 266.58 if that one is any better.


Sorry Taz, I didn't notice that you were running XP Home 32bit OS...

Yea, you can't use 64bit drivers...








Yes, v266.58 was a good driver release too & also gave my very good scores so use those!

Note: The PhysX driver is NOT included in that XG-XP-32bit release, so install it from one of the installation folders in the "Nvidia" folder on C:\Drive (C:\OS\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\Driver package installation\PhysX), or download it from Nvidia & install it after you install the XG driver package OK.
The PhysX software download from Nvidia though is the older package v9.10.0513 instead of v9.10.0514, so use the newer one from a previous installation.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13937650*
> Sorry Taz, I didn't notice that you were running XP Home 32bit OS...
> 
> Yea, you can't use 64bit drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, v266.58 was a good driver release too & also gave my very good scores so use those!
> 
> Note: The PhysX driver is NOT included in that XG-XP-32bit release, so install it from one of the installation folders in the "Nvidia" folder on C:\Drive (C:\OS\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\Driver package installation\PhysX), or download it from Nvidia & install it after you install the XG driver package OK.
> The PhysX software download from Nvidia though is the older package v9.10.0513 instead of v9.10.0514, so use the newer one from a previous installation.


Will go back to trying that one. That was one of the original drivers I installed when I got the video card. Each update after that caused problems.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13946773*
> Will go back to trying that one. That was one of the original drivers I installed when I got the video card. Each update after that caused problems.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


You are quite welcome bud!








Let me know what you think of the XG drivers...


----------



## Petrol

I have a strange problem. I've set RAM voltage to 2.2 manually in BIOS, but in Windows HWMonitor shows RAM voltage at 1.54...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;13977179*
> I have a strange problem. I've set RAM voltage to 2.2 manually in BIOS, but in Windows HWMonitor shows RAM voltage at 1.54...


There's no monitoring program that could tell you RAM voltage on P5Q motherboards..

That voltage in HWMonitor is not correct and not for RAM..

Actually on these P5Q's motherboard tends to overvolt RAM by 0.09V so if you set for example 2.0V in BIOS,actual voltage supplied to the RAM is ~2.09V..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyveRson;10219045*
> I'll join this club. Great motherboard!
> 
> P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 575FSb x 8
> 
> P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 596FSB x 7
> 
> P5Q PRO Turbo & E8400 556FSB x 9


Hi SyveRson, I've just noticed your edited post on the 1st page.









Those validations are REALLY GOOD!!!


----------



## ocman

Hi all club members,

I've posted the link of a guide titled *"HOWTO: Overclock C2Q (Quads) and C2D (Duals) - A Guide v1.7"* on the 1st page 2nd post of this club.









Hope this is useful for all on overclocking the dual cores and/or quad cores you have despite it's long overdue.


















ocman.

*P.S.:* KingT, I recall you mentioned about the lacking of a overclock methodology guide for the club members, I hope the one above answers the call.


----------



## sick70malibu

Hey guys!!

Man am I glad Ocman told me bout this place theres so much good info for a new P5Q PRO turbo owner


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;13993416*
> Hey guys!!
> 
> Man am I glad Ocman told me bout this place theres so much good info for a new P5Q PRO turbo owner


Welcome aboard sick70malibu!!!









I'm glad you like it here~









So I was checking for new posts a few day back and noticed you had a BSOD issue after swapping CPUs and realized that you are using P5Q PRO Turbo~ What a coincidence!









Make yourself at home!









Members here in this club are very helpful and knowledgeable.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;13993416*
> Hey guys!!
> 
> Man am I glad Ocman told me bout this place theres so much good info for a new P5Q PRO turbo owner


Welcome aboard & yes there's tons of good info here on this board, speaking of which I came across this yesterday researching...









I had this bios setting already Enabled, but those of you that don't might want to give this a try...
With that said here's the info!









*DRAM Read Training* - Enables \ Disables memory data optimizations. Disabling this might help increase memory overclocking. (I set this to Enabled&#8230
*Basically, this handles 'leveling out' any clock skews between parts of system memory which can normally cause instability, theoretically allowing you to push your system overclocks further without memory-related issues surfacing from skewing issues.*


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;13993728*
> Members here in this club are very helpful and knowledgeable.


That's actually true & on a good day it even happens at the same time









Welcome sick70malibu!


----------



## Taz_Man

I've been thinking about something since I still am having the same problems with Firefox & now it's only worse since I upgraded to 5.0 which was supposed to be more stable.

I've noticed that most of you are running Win 7 with the exception of ocman on one of his systems & I don't know if that is the ASUS or not. Could the version of the OS have any effect on the settings for Overclocking with this motherboard?


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I've been thinking about something since I still am having the same problems with Firefox & now it's only worse since I upgraded to 5.0 which was supposed to be more stable.

I've noticed that most of you are running Win 7 with the exception of ocman on one of his systems & I don't know if that is the ASUS or not. Could the version of the OS have any effect on the settings for Overclocking with this motherboard?


No, the OS has nothing to do with effecting the bios settings...BUT has everything to do with running the latest software smoothly without problems.








You can only patch so much with the older platforms to be compatible with all the new software that is basically optimized to run on Windows 7.









If you have a fast system (which obviously you do) there's no reason not to upgrade to Windows 7 x64 OS.
Personally I love this new OS & this is coming from someone that was an XP PRO die-hard freak!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taz_Man;13999969*
> I've been thinking about something since I still am having the same problems with Firefox & now it's only worse since I upgraded to 5.0 which was supposed to be more stable.
> 
> I've noticed that most of you are running Win 7 with the exception of ocman on one of his systems & I don't know if that is the ASUS or not. Could the version of the OS have any effect on the settings for Overclocking with this motherboard?


I still have WinXP SP3 x86 installed, I have been mainly using Win7 x64 for the recent 1 or 2 months.









Not sure what's going with the Firefox problem, but make sure the RAMs are running 1:1 ratio with the CPU... as our RAM model is not in the QVL. Any over 400MHz is no guarantee on stability.









Since my last BSOD, I have set RAM to run 1:1 ratio with CPU and have installed all the latest nvidia drivers v.275... so far not a single BSOD happened yet. I guess the cause of BSOD was really the RAMs running above 400 MHz (or 800 MHz rated FSB)

P.S. My WinXP partition was screwed up 2 months or so ago... and I had re-installed the WinXP OS... lost some data... didn't backup... stupid me.

And contribute to the unfortunate... I had one of my external hdd plugged into the wall jack directly (without any power surge protection) during some nights of lighting a few weeks back... and it screwed up the external hdd... again you get the drift of what I've lost this time... sigh...


----------



## turrican9

I've taken out my P5Q PRO Turbo, due to som strange RAM related BSOD's that suddenly began to arise after a very long uptime. I've seen it before and fixed it by a clear cmos and taking battery out.

I've now installed my P5Q-E again. Running Q9650 at 4.2GHz and 2x2GB +2x1GB Crucial ballistix PC6400 at 1121MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v. Got a spontaneous reboot when running Prime95 Blend. This happened when I was sleeping. And probably after 12 hours +. So It's stable enough for me.

The last time I used the P5Q-E I had mem stable at 1168MHz 6-5-6-15-1.96v. I gotta find those two Crucial sticks that did it. I have six 2GB sticks.


----------



## KingT

I'm bumping this BSOD plagued club...









CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Hey guys, I dusted off my p5q pro turbo for an sli build. After a day of tweaking I got the sli running stable in windows 7 64 bit.

HOWEVER, I just got some more gskill ddr 2 ram. I ran x2 2gb sticks and ran them in the yellow slots. Never had any problems other than a few BSOD in vista. No problems in windows 7. Then I slapped 2 more sticks in.

They are 100% matching G.Skill 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz RAM CL5 F2-6400CL5D ram sticks.

The OS launches but it freezes, occasionally the video card will drop a signal. So I took out the two extra ram sticks and things are back to normal.

I want to get this system stable with 8 gigs of ram instead of 4. What do I do?

I could flash the bios but then I'd be afraid that my SLI patch will stop working. Does the SLI patch mod the chipset bios?

Basically I want 8 gigs of ram to run but I don't want to lose SLI.

Has anyone got their pimped out p5q pro turbo to run like a champ? So many possibilities with this card, yet so many quirks.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Hey guys, I dusted off my p5q pro turbo for an sli build. After a day of tweaking I got the sli running stable in windows 7 64 bit.

HOWEVER, I just got some more gskill ddr 2 ram. I ran x2 2gb sticks and ran them in the yellow slots. Never had any problems other than a few BSOD in vista. No problems in windows 7. Then I slapped 2 more sticks in.

They are 100% matching G.Skill 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz RAM CL5 F2-6400CL5D ram sticks.

The OS launches but it freezes, occasionally the video card will drop a signal. So I took out the two extra ram sticks and things are back to normal.

I want to get this system stable with 8 gigs of ram instead of 4. What do I do?

I could flash the bios but then I'd be afraid that my SLI patch will stop working. Does the SLI patch mod the chipset bios?

Basically I want 8 gigs of ram to run but I don't want to lose SLI.

Has anyone got their pimped out p5q pro turbo to run like a champ? So many possibilities with this card, yet so many quirks.



Welcome..

Now first add your system specs *by clicking here*..

Now you can add more NB voltage to stabilize your system since you're running 8GB of RAM..

Things what you could do:

1. Set your NB voltage to 1.30V..

2. Also set manually RAM voltage to the specs for that kit..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Thanks,

I just joined and was unsure how to post my system specs. The Pentium d 940 is temporary until I get my quadcore q9560 or something close to that one.

Should I set my ram voltages or NB voltages in TurboV?

The sticks say 1.8v-1.9v on the sticker.

Turbo V default and 1.10


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Thanks,

I just joined and was unsure how to post my system specs. The Pentium d 940 is temporary until I get my quadcore q9560 or something close to that one.

Should I set my ram voltages or NB voltages in TurboV?

The sticks say 1.8v-1.9v on the sticker.

Turbo V default and 1.10


Set your MB and RAM voltages directly in the BIOS (not via Turbo-V program)..

Restart your system and on POST press DEL key to enter BIOS..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

I set my nb to 1.3 and dram at 1.9. Getting better FSB speed, I can tell immediately that it is better and I haven't even put in the other two sticks of ram yet. Gonna pop them in now and see how they perform.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Hey guys, I dusted off my p5q pro turbo for an sli build. After a day of tweaking I got the sli running stable in windows 7 64 bit.

HOWEVER, I just got some more gskill ddr 2 ram. I ran x2 2gb sticks and ran them in the yellow slots. Never had any problems other than a few BSOD in vista. No problems in windows 7. Then I slapped 2 more sticks in.

They are 100% matching G.Skill 4GB DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz RAM CL5 F2-6400CL5D ram sticks.

The OS launches but it freezes, occasionally the video card will drop a signal. So I took out the two extra ram sticks and things are back to normal.

I want to get this system stable with 8 gigs of ram instead of 4. What do I do?

I could flash the bios but then I'd be afraid that my SLI patch will stop working. Does the SLI patch mod the chipset bios?

Basically I want 8 gigs of ram to run but I don't want to lose SLI.

Has anyone got their pimped out p5q pro turbo to run like a champ? So many possibilities with this card, yet so many quirks.


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard dlerch!!!









If I recall correctly, upgrading the BIOS should not affect the SLi patch.

Feel free to also reference the info/resource available in the 1st page if you haven't already done so.









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S.: Thanks for the bump *KingT*!


----------



## dlerch

Ram is running great and stable! Now I just have to wait until my new processor arrives, once that is in my rig will be complete! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Right now I have a massive bottleneck.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14015377*
> Ram is running great and stable! Now I just have to wait until my new processor arrives, once that is in my rig will be complete! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Right now I have a massive bottleneck.


dlerch, nice~ remember to get a great after-market CPU cooler to go with the new chip.

Btw, what chip are you getting?









I'm thinking of getting a quad core like Q9550 or Q9650 for dirt cheap if possible as a minor upgrade.


----------



## dlerch

I bought the Q9550 and a CM v6 cooler.

Still having a little trouble with the ram. I got the voltages right but I think it was in turn pushing the limits of the fsb of my processor. Like when I would watch a 1080p movie the buffer would fill up my ram and cause a restart when it hits the fsb wall. My cpu is bottlenecking my ram and gpu.

So I put everything back to default for now until the new processor gets here. Which should be Tuesday!

I imagine once I get the Q9550 up and running I can open up the possibilities more. I'll have an update then.


----------



## sick70malibu

My first successful Overclock!!!!



Thanks to OCMAN for his awesome write up on the first page of this post! +REP


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14018374*
> I bought the Q9550 and a CM v6 cooler.
> 
> Still having a little trouble with the ram. I got the voltages right but I think it was in turn pushing the limits of the fsb of my processor. Like when I would watch a 1080p movie the buffer would fill up my ram and cause a restart when it hits the fsb wall. My cpu is bottlenecking my ram and gpu.
> 
> So I put everything back to default for now until the new processor gets here. Which should be Tuesday!
> 
> I imagine once I get the Q9550 up and running I can open up the possibilities more. I'll have an update then.


Nice dlerch! I would like to get a quad core for cheap...









Looking forward to see some OC validations!









Wish you success!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;14018713*
> My first successful Overclock!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to OCMAN for his awesome write up on the first page of this post! +REP


Good job sick70malibu!







I wonder if it could be push close to 4GHz...









Wish you more success!!!


----------



## sick70malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14027954*
> I wonder if it could be push close to 4GHz...


Im thinking about it, but at the moment Im happy with the way it is running. I'm probably going to start my case mod this week and once that is finished and there is some more airflow I just might have to try for 4ghz:devil:


----------



## dlerch

I will! I just need to really ensure I get my voltages correct and all my board settings right. I don't want to damage anything. While I've always built my own rigs, I never really OC'd until this rig.

I know it sounds silly but when I was younger I didn't have the money to make mistakes so I went with stock settings. Now that I've got some money to burn I'm pumped to get it right.


----------



## dlerch

HAAAALP

My system is just really unstable. I ran a memtest and it is saying that it can't write to my ram.

Is it my cpu/ram ratio? I'm at 1:2 and I'm kinda green at setting this up. I just want a stable system till my q9550 comes in this week. I'm on a pentium d 940 3.2 ghz.

I really hope my ram isn't jacked. I just can't get this thing to stabilize. I'm down to 4 gigs now just to be safe. Had trouble with 4 gigs even with the nb and fsb volt adjusted. Is my ram just being limited my my cpu? Is my ram/controller bad?


----------



## dlerch

I have a feeling my cpu might be bad. It runs pretty hot at 98 degrees on a full load. Hopefully when my new processor arrives it will fix this. Ugh I hate waiting for snail mail.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14030387*
> I have a feeling my cpu might be bad. It runs pretty hot at 98 degrees on a full load. Hopefully when my new processor arrives it will fix this. Ugh I hate waiting for snail mail.


If your CPU heats up to 98C with CM V6 GT cooler then you haven't installed your cooler properly..

Reinstall cooler and don't apply too much TIM.. (just a rice sized spot on the center of the CPU)

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If your CPU heats up to 98C with CM V6 GT cooler then you haven't installed your cooler properly..

Reinstall cooler and don't apply too much TIM.. (just a rice sized spot on the center of the CPU)

CHEERS..


Agree. Good tip on TIM application KingT!


----------



## sick70malibu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


If your CPU heats up to 98C with CM V6 GT cooler then you haven't installed your cooler properly..

Reinstall cooler and don't apply too much TIM.. (just a rice sized spot on the center of the CPU)

CHEERS..


Agreed, Remove the CPU cooler and reinstall it with the perscribed amount of TIM above. Just make sure you reset the pins on the CPU cooler so it mounts nice a tight on the board. I've done this a bazillion times this past week trying to get my rig to not BSOD I should be a CPU Cooler ninja or something like that by now


----------



## MUff1N

I agree with re-applying the TIM & re-seating the CPU Cooler too as I OWN & USE the Cooler Master V6GT! 
(look at my system's specs)
Don't be afraid to tighten down the CPU cooler ALL THE WAY DOWN on the springs (unless you start to hear cracking)...this will give you the best contact surface. 
Also use the TURBO setting for the CPU Q-fan control management in the Bios settings so that when needed the fans
will run at full speed & no slower than half speed at all times.








(its not that noisy-screenshot below)

As far as the amount of TIM to apply, I always follow the TIM instructions...such as Arctic Silver 5 which I use.









Applying Thermal Compound:
With the triangle mark on the substrate pointing down and to the left, apply a line of thermal compound to match the red line in photo QP2. 
Make the line approximately 1 millimeter wide. 
The line of thermal compound crosses the quad or dual cores horizontally as shown with the metal cap removed in photo QP3.

Since heat from the CPU cores travel directly through the metal cap through the compound to the heatsink, it is much more important to have a good interface directly above the cores than it is to have the metal cap covered with compound from corner to corner.


----------



## turrican9

Do not use those usual methods of applying TIM if AS5 is used. It's too thick and won't spread correctly.

If AS5 is used, you should spread it evenly over the IHS with your finger (What I have been doing for at least 10 years, with any paste) or use a credit card.


----------



## dlerch

Oh I haven't installed the v6 or q9550 yet. This is my old ass pd 940. I reapplied with AS5 and it is stable. The nb voltages are good now too. I upped it a few notches.

I have never applied thermal paste with my finger. Let me tell ya why.

There are oils on your hand that heat up when energy, heat, etc touches it. Same reason why you don't put your fingers directly on sodium halide light bulbs. The oils may cause hot spots. Always apply with something else.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Oh I haven't installed the v6 or q9550 yet. This is my old ass pd 940. I reapplied with AS5 and it is stable. The nb voltages are good now too. I upped it a few notches.

I have never applied thermal paste with my finger. Let me tell ya why.

There are oils on your hand that heat up when energy, heat, etc touches it. Same reason why you don't put your fingers directly on sodium halide light bulbs. The oils may cause hot spots. Always apply with something else.


Glad to see that you know enough to know better (no offense turrican9) than to put oil into the mix...and you are correct on your info.








I NEVER use my fingers either, but put my finger into a plastic
sandwich bag & do it that way when tinting the surfaces with TIM prior to
the final installation for faster break-in time.









*Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap:*

_"Why tint the heatsink and metal cap? Simply put, it will lessen the break-in
period. If the break-in period is reduced you will achieve maximum performance
in less time."_


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14045510*
> Glad to see that you know enough to know better (no offense turrican9) than to put oil into the mix...and you are correct on your info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEVER use my fingers either, but put my finger into a plastic
> sandwich bag & do it that way when tinting the surfaces with TIM prior to
> the final installation for faster break-in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap:*
> 
> _"Why tint the heatsink and metal cap? Simply put, it will lessen the break-in
> period. If the break-in period is reduced you will achieve maximum performance
> in less time."_


I have always used my bare fingers







I have very dry fingers.

Some will probably say, what about skincells? Lol! Skincells are everywhere, even on that plastic bag you use. They fall from our body all the time, and they are too small to affect the heat transfer between the cooler and heatspreader









I have done it like this for at least 10 years, and my temps has always been where they should be. And oil on my fingers... naahhh... Not enough to affect the TIM. There is something on whatever you use.

My most important point was anyway, that when using AS5, it is better to spread it out before the HS is mounted.


----------



## dlerch

Depends on the person I guess. No doubt that there are some greasy finger types on a OC enthusiast forum haha.

I also work in the film industry, and we never touch lights or anything with our bare hands. Hot spots cause the bulbs to burst, thus exploding lava hot glass all over actors and crew members.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14030825*
> If your CPU heats up to 98C with CM V6 GT cooler then you haven't installed your cooler properly..
> 
> Reinstall cooler and don't apply too much TIM.. (just a rice sized spot on the center of the CPU)
> 
> CHEERS..


why does everybody say "pea sized" peas are huge why not say a rice grain instead.thats all i have ever used and its perfect everytime.

keep up the good work here boys.


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


I still have WinXP SP3 x86 installed, I have been mainly using Win7 x64 for the recent 1 or 2 months.









Not sure what's going with the Firefox problem, but make sure the RAMs are running 1:1 ratio with the CPU... as our RAM model is not in the QVL. Any over 400MHz is no guarantee on stability.









Since my last BSOD, I have set RAM to run 1:1 ratio with CPU and have installed all the latest nvidia drivers v.275... so far not a single BSOD happened yet. I guess the cause of BSOD was really the RAMs running above 400 MHz (or 800 MHz rated FSB)

P.S. My WinXP partition was screwed up 2 months or so ago... and I had re-installed the WinXP OS... lost some data... didn't backup... stupid me.

And contribute to the unfortunate... I had one of my external hdd plugged into the wall jack directly (without any power surge protection) during some nights of lighting a few weeks back... and it screwed up the external hdd... again you get the drift of what I've lost this time... sigh...

















My RAM has only been running at that speed. I was running that video driver but I rolled back to 266.58 because I was told by Muffin that it was a better driver.

I've always ran my PC with a Cyber Power Battery Backup. They not only protect you from surges but from brown outs & power outages. There are plenty of times they have kept my computer on long enough for the power to come back on.

The other strange thing I have noticed is that Firefox will close down more often & quicker when I am using & have Windows Live Mail open. If I keep it closed Firefox doesn't shut down as often









Btw nice to see you again maxextz


----------



## dlerch

What are the best bios release for my setup?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


What are the best bios release for my setup?


Check out the 1st page of this club for the best BIOS versions..









CHEERS..


----------



## sick70malibu

Today I finished my case mod and cable management mods.(trying to increase airflow) Got everything back to the way I want it now







I tried for 4.00GHZ but it wouldnt load Win7







I tried at 3.98GHz and got a blue screen. right now have her set at 3.87GHz stable. (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889149)

Does any one have any thoughts as to what I should change in order to get the magical 4.0?

EDIT:  Muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## KingT

I really don't understand *Asus*..









A cheap 4Phase *Asus P5Q SE* has every voltage options like P5Q Pro for example + little extra..









It has better CPU GTL voltage options than P5Q Pro model, 0.615x, 0.63x, 0.65x and 0.667x ..

It also has Vcore, vFSB ,vPLL, vNB, vSB and LLC..

It lacks only CPU & NB skews..

*Asus P5Q SE Plus* has *8 Phase* CPU delivery and also has *better CPU GTL* options ( 0.615x, 0.63x, 0.65x and 0.667x )..

It also has Vcore, vFSB ,vPLL, vNB, vSB and LLC and CPU & NB skews..

It lacks only cooling on MOSFET's..

Asus P5Q SE and SE Plus have ICH10 south bridge so no RAID though..

Once again Asus has done it..









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sick70malibu*


Today I finished my case mod and cable management mods.(trying to increase airflow) Got everything back to the way I want it now







I tried for 4.00GHZ but it wouldnt load Win7







I tried at 3.98GHz and got a blue screen. right now have her set at 3.87GHz stable. (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889149)

Does any one have any thoughts as to what I should change in order to get the magical 4.0?

EDIT:  Muahahahahahahahahahaha










I'd either try increasing vcore to 1.4+ or lowering the FSB, raising the multi and seeing if your current vcore takes


----------



## sick70malibu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


I'd either try increasing vcore to 1.4+ or lowering the FSB, raising the multi and seeing if your current vcore takes


I lowered the multiplier and ran 502 mhz FSB and got the 4.0 but It only lasted for about 5 min then I got a Blue Screen.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889154

Do you think a little more Voltage may help with stability at 4.0?


----------



## Petrol

Well, if you know the FSB you're running is stable and you're getting BSOD yeah chances are it needs more vcore. My chip needs almost 1.5V to be stable at 4.2ghz and 1.6+ for just a few hundred mhz more. I see most people OCing E8xxx chips get by with a little less but still the vcore demands of the Wolfdale chips are undeniably high and heat doesn't get unreasonable until well into the 1.5 range so you'll be fine.


----------



## sick70malibu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889854

I bumped vCORE up a bit to 1.36 and it seems to like it so far. I may try and lower FSB and up the multiplier with a lower vCORE and see if I can get that stable.

Thanks for the inspiration +REP


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;14064317*
> I lowered the multiplier and ran 502 mhz FSB and got the 4.0 but It only lasted for about 5 min then I got a Blue Screen.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889154
> 
> Do you think a little more Voltage may help with stability at 4.0?


Hi sick70malibu, since the vcore is still under 1.4V... you can for sure make it stable running @ 4GHz.









Btw, have you check with the guys at the E8400 Club?

I spot a screenshot in the club's 1st page showing 4GHz stress tested stable.









Hope this helps!


----------



## sick70malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14065905*
> Hi sick70malibu, since the vcore is still under 1.4V... you can for sure make it stable running @ 4GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, have you check with the guys at the E8400 Club?
> 
> I spot a screenshot in the club's 1st page showing 4GHz stress tested stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! I just posted over there. I completely forgot about the E8400 club lol


----------



## Rose321

Hi guys,
I need some help
just add another 4GB to my P5Q Pro Turbo system
when it boot.. it freeze on the windows 7 welcome page.

but my ram a bit different.
They are Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C5DHK 800MHz 5-5-5-18 1.8v
on the two yellow slots.
and the other 4GB that i want to add are
Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C4DHK 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v
on the black slots

I didn't overclock or do anything. Just everything default.

so is there a way to get it work?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14076864*
> Hi guys,
> I need some help
> just add another 4GB to my P5Q Pro Turbo system
> when it boot.. it freeze on the windows 7 welcome page.
> 
> but my ram a bit different.
> They are Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C5DHK 800MHz 5-5-5-18 1.8v
> on the two yellow slots.
> and the other 4GB that i want to add are
> Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C4DHK 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v
> on the black slots
> 
> I didn't overclock or do anything. Just everything default.
> 
> so is there a way to get it work?


It's most likely the timings that are at fault. What timings is your BIOS trying to run the sticks at? If it's 4-4-4-12, then it's likely the yellow kit can't handle it. If it's 5-5-5-18... Well, I'm not really sure whether looser timings can cause issues, but at least the 12 to 18 part does seem like a pretty huge jump.
I would either try to reach middle ground - something like ~ 4/5/5/15 - and see whether that gives me stable results, or sell the yellow kit and get another one of them blacks.

I'm also concerned about the voltage, but I'll let someone else elaborate on that, since I'm not sure whether different voltages can cause problems.

Oh, right, I forgot to introduce myself








Ahoy, folks, I'm building my new 775 rig based on the basic P5Q mobo. Pleasure to meet you~


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14078952*
> It's most likely the timings that are at fault. What timings is your BIOS trying to run the sticks at? If it's 4-4-4-12, then it's likely the yellow kit can't handle it. If it's 5-5-5-18... Well, I'm not really sure whether looser timings can cause issues, but at least the 12 to 18 part does seem like a pretty huge jump.
> I would either try to reach middle ground - something like ~ 4/5/5/15 - and see whether that gives me stable results, or sell the yellow kit and get another one of them blacks.
> 
> I'm also concerned about the voltage, but I'll let someone else elaborate on that, since I'm not sure whether different voltages can cause problems.
> 
> Oh, right, I forgot to introduce myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahoy, folks, I'm building my new 775 rig based on the basic P5Q mobo. Pleasure to meet you~


Yeah i know, in Bios it run 5-5-5-18
anyway it is C5DHX & C4DHX .. typo error. lol
might just keep the C5DHX n sell the C4DHX if can't work perfect


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14079705*
> Yeah i know, in Bios it run 5-5-5-18
> anyway it is C5DHX & C4DHX .. typo error. lol
> might just keep the C5DHX n sell the C4DHX if can't work perfect


I'd sell the C5 if I were you. Lower timings = better performance, albeit marginal.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14080019*
> I'd sell the C5 if I were you. Lower timings = better performance, albeit marginal.


yeah or maybe i sell them both
or just use back my old 4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN
without hassle using 4 slots just each slots 1GB only.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14080528*
> yeah or maybe i sell them both
> or just use back my old 4 x 1GB Kingston HyperX KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN
> without hassle using 4 slots just each slots 1GB only.


What you need to do is fool around with the Performance level setting as this directly effects the ram's stability.
Set AI Transaction booster to Manual & then you'll have access to that setting OK.








Higher Levels = More Stability (Example: 11)
Lower Levels = Higher Performance (Example: 8)

Also, KIngston HyperX is NOT on this mobo's QVL list for compatible ram,
so 1gb x 4 of that ram will more than likely create more stability problems...









These are the settings I use for 4GHz...
Both use 5-5-5-15 timings on the RAM & I'm using 2 different
sets of RAM!!!








(2x2gbs G.Skill + 2x1gbs Corsair)

E8400 (E0) 4.0GHz OC
501 X 8 (2004MHz FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1 (1002MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.33125v
FSB: 1.320v
NB: 1.400v
SB: 1.10v
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.580v
DRAM: 2.140v

C1E: disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 10
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Light
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps

E8400 (E0) 4.0GHz OC
445 X 9 (1780MHz FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 5:6 (1069MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.3250v
FSB: 1.280v
NB: 1.300v
SB: 1.100v
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.580v
DRAM: 2.120v

C1E: disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 9
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Moderate
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps


----------



## dlerch

Mifin, I love your breakdown. I really wish I could get one like that for a q9550. Still waiting on my V6 GT to come in next week so I can OC this bad boy.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14081599*
> Mifin, I love your breakdown. I really wish I could get one like that for a q9550. Still waiting on my V6 GT to come in next week so I can OC this bad boy.


I have posted many times in this club templates for OCing a Q0550 @ 3.8 - 3.9GHz on a P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO..

Feel free to search for them..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

My P5Q-E - [email protected] and 2x2GB + [email protected] 6-5-6-15-1.96v system has an uptime for over 6 days now. Not a single BSOD. Rock solid.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


What you need to do is fool around with the Performance level setting as this directly effects the ram's stability. 
Set AI Transaction booster to Manual & then you'll have access to that setting OK.








Higher Levels = More Stability (Example: 11)
Lower Levels = Higher Performance (Example: 8)

Also, KIngston HyperX is NOT on this mobo's QVL list for compatible ram, 
so 1gb x 4 of that ram will more than likely create more stability problems...









These are the settings I use for 4GHz...
Both use 5-5-5-15 timings on the RAM & I'm using 2 different
sets of RAM!!!








(2x2gbs G.Skill + 2x1gbs Corsair)

E8400 (E0) 4.0GHz OC 
501 X 8 (2004MHz FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1 (1002MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.33125v 
FSB: 1.320v
NB: 1.400v
SB: 1.10v
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.580v
DRAM: 2.140v

C1E: disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 10
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Light 
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps

E8400 (E0) 4.0GHz OC 
445 X 9 (1780MHz FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 5:6 (1069MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.31875v 
FSB: 1.260v
NB: 1.280v
SB: 1.100v
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.560v
DRAM: 2.100v

C1E: disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 9
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Moderate
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps


Well i tried on your first example.
then i go memtest, a lot of error.
shouldn't that i be concerned.

I tested all the ram 1 by 1 before on memtest.
They don't have errors.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


Hi guys,
I need some help
just add another 4GB to my P5Q Pro Turbo system
when it boot.. it freeze on the windows 7 welcome page.

but my ram a bit different.
They are Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C5DHK 800MHz 5-5-5-18 1.8v
on the two yellow slots.
and the other 4GB that i want to add are
Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C4DHK 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2.1v
on the black slots

I didn't overclock or do anything. Just everything default.

so is there a way to get it work?


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard Rose321!









The difference in RAM voltages is rather significant... 1.8V vs 2.1V

Not sure if setting 5-5-5-18 and 2.1V would even be possible to boot...









Using one or the other will be fine. If you are buying replacement RAMs... be sure to check the RAM QVL found in the 1st page beforehand to save some trouble.









For overclocking, feel free to post and reference the 1st page of this club!









Happy overclocking!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Oh, right, I forgot to introduce myself








Ahoy, folks, I'm building my new 775 rig based on the basic P5Q mobo. Pleasure to meet you~










Hi Hyoketsu, Thanks for the help! Welcome to the club!


----------



## KingT

@ *ocman*

Since a lot of users are looking for templates for OC maybe you could put for example my (Q9550) and templates posted by others on the 1st page so they would be easily available..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *ocman*

Since a lot of users are looking for templates for OC maybe you could put for example my (Q9550) and templates posted by others on the 1st page so they would be easily available..

CHEERS..


Hi KingT, may you suggest one or two templates (golden/common) for me to post in the 1st page?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard Rose321!









The difference in RAM voltages is rather significant... 1.8V vs 2.1V

Not sure if setting 5-5-5-18 and 2.1V would even be possible to boot...









Using one or the other will be fine. If you are buying replacement RAMs... be sure to check the RAM QVL found in the 1st page beforehand to save some trouble.









For overclocking, feel free to post and reference the 1st page of this club!









Happy overclocking!!!










yup might just stick with 2 x 2gb first.. might just sell one of them.
don't want to take too much risk.

Not going to overclock yet, still using stock cooling.









can i know if i buy different brand ram
example G.Skill with 5-5-5-18 (1.8v) 2 x 2gb.
can it be use along with the ram that i got
Corsair 2x2GB-6400C5DHX 5-5-5-18 (1.8v)
everything same just different brand.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi KingT, may you suggest one or two templates (golden/common) for me to post in the 1st page?

Thanks in advance!










Here are:

*1.** Q9550 3.8 - 3.9GHz* (450MHz - 460Mhz FSB) template w/ testing methodology *CLICK HERE*

*2. **E8xxx 500MHz+ FSB* template w/ testing methodology *CLICK HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## Rose321

can i also ask & wanna be sure Kingston HyperX DDR2 PC8500/1066MHz CL5 2x2GB (KHX8500D2K2/4G)
is this ok? if i get 2 set.. make it to 8GB using 4 slots?

@KingT
are you using that KHX8500D2K2/4G ram?
did you try to make it 8GB with all 4 slots


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14085553*
> yup might just stick with 2 x 2gb first.. might just sell one of them.
> don't want to take too much risk.
> 
> Not going to overclock yet, still using stock cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i know if i buy different brand ram
> example G.Skill with 5-5-5-18 (1.8v) 2 x 2gb.
> can it be use along with the ram that i got
> Corsair 2x2GB-6400C5DHX 5-5-5-18 (1.8v)
> everything same just different brand.


Hi Rose321, all 4 sticks of RAM will most definitely work, it's just that you won't be able to get them to run in dual channel mode.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14086000*
> can i also ask & wanna be sure Kingston HyperX DDR2 PC8500/1066MHz CL5 2x2GB (KHX8500D2K2/4G)
> is this ok? if i get 2 set.. make it to 8GB using 4 slots?
> 
> @KingT
> are you using that KHX8500D2K2/4G ram?
> did you try to make it 8GB with all 4 slots


Yes, again, as the 4GB kit is not listed in the QVL (but the 2GB kit is in the list)... It's not guaranteed they (both 2X2GB and 4X2GB) will run stable at 1066 or in dual channel mode. One of the shortcomings for these mobos is being RAM-picky.









Also, try bump up the voltage for North Bridge when you are installing RAMs in all 4 DIMM slots.
E.g. setting vNB to 1.3V

P.S. This is my 900th post.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14088291*
> Hi Rose321, all 4 sticks of RAM will most definitely work, it's just that you won't be able to get them to run in dual channel mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, again, as the 4GB kit is not listed in the QVL (but the 2GB kit is in the list)... It's not guaranteed they (both 2X2GB and 4X2GB) will run stable at 1066 or in dual channel mode. One of the shortcomings for these mobos is being RAM-picky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, try bump up the voltage for North Bridge when you are installing RAMs in all 4 DIMM slots.
> E.g. setting vNB to 1.3V


yeah i know.. damn picky P5Q series.. haha.
Maybe just better stick back to
Corsair TWIN2x4096-6400C5 or C5DHX or C4DHX.. seem like in QVL
all listed V on Dimm Socket Support A B C.
so pretty sure can be 8GB.
wanted to utilise everything.
Won't be upgrade the pc anytime soon.


----------



## maxextz

id doubt this.
*Also, KIngston HyperX is NOT on this mobo's QVL list for compatible ram*,

a friend of mine has 6gb"s of them and it runs fine.


----------



## Rose321

tbh not sure which to trust on the QVL lolx.
as i mention early i had that 4 x 1GB that
KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN
on the dimm socket support only had A* V, B & C not supported.
but well i put all the 4 Ram to had a memtest for 10 hours+
here is the result









seem like in the package of the KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN has
two KHX6400D2LL/1GN. lol


----------



## Taz_Man

Hey guys guess what I believe I found was the actual problem all along that was causing Firefox to shutdown on me?

It had nothing at all to do with the Overclocking as suspected or the motherboard, RAM, etc...

It turned out that the program RoboForm was causing it to crash. The older version of RoboForm was not compatible with 4.0 & up so they had to create a newer version & whatever they did kept causing conflicts because the kept updating their versions one after the other saying it would solve the crashes yet it didn't.

It may finally be working or at least it's working better then it was before.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


tbh not sure which to trust on the QVL lolx.
as i mention early i had that 4 x 1GB that
KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN
on the dimm socket support only had A* V, B & C not supported.
but well i put all the 4 Ram to had a memtest for 10 hours+
here is the result









seem like in the package of the KHX6400D2LLK2/2GN has
two KHX6400D2LL/1GN. lol










Hi Rose321, try them a try and see if they can run in dual channel mode









P.S. Also, see how much you can overclock those RAMs. Wish you success!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Hey guys guess what I believe I found was the actual problem all along that was causing Firefox to shutdown on me?

It had nothing at all to do with the Overclocking as suspected or the motherboard, RAM, etc...

It turned out that the program RoboForm was causing it to crash. The older version of RoboForm was not compatible with 4.0 & up so they had to create a newer version & whatever they did kept causing conflicts because the kept updating their versions one after the other saying it would solve the crashes yet it didn't.

It may finally be working or at least it's working better then it was before.


Hi Taz_Man, good for you! Some of the plugins or java/flash program are problematic and are system resource hoggers hindering system performance.

P.S. I thought the plug-in incompatibility would have come up the 1st thing when you open Firefox. 
That's why I didn't suspect that...


----------



## Petrol

fastest speed I've managed to get with HyperX ram:










I'm running into a lot of BSOD from random drivers crashing approaching 500 FSB, not sure what is wrong







Right now I'm stable at 460, the furthest I've gotten stable is 466


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


fastest speed I've managed to get with HyperX ram:










I'm running into a lot of BSOD from random drivers crashing approaching 500 FSB, not sure what is wrong







Right now I'm stable at 460, the furthest I've gotten stable is 466


Hi Petrol, have you set DRAM timings and voltage to spec.? are your RAM in the RAM QVL? If not, there's no guarantee that they will run stably over 400 FSB (or 800 rated FSB)


----------



## steo3

Hi guys, 
Sorry for the innactivity on this thread, Haven't been on overclock in awhile.
Have been upgrading my computer since i was last one.
Anyone know a good Quad core cpu thats excellent for 
gaming without the 300 Euro plus price tag,
Thanks ,
Stephen


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steo3*


Hi guys, 
Sorry for the innactivity on this thread, Haven't been on overclock in awhile.
Have been upgrading my computer since i was last one.
Anyone know a good Quad core cpu thats excellent for 
gaming without the 300 Euro plus price tag,
Thanks ,
Stephen


Get a 2nd hand Q9550 E0 stepping CPU..

CHEERS..


----------



## steo3

Ive heard about the qx series and a friend has a qx8650, they are really good. Might go for one after the holidays !


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steo3*


Ive heard about the qx series and a friend has a qx8650, they are really good. Might go for one after the holidays !


No to QX9650, just go for plain Q9650 or a Q9550 E0 stepping,they are better CPU's for overclocking..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14112245*
> No to QX9650, just go for plain Q9650 or a Q9550 E0 stepping,they are better CPU's for overclocking..
> 
> CHEERS..


I agree with that. Also, the QX series eat more electricity too.

By the way, As I've mentioned numerous times in the recent past, I'm too looking for a great quad core for dirt cheap since my budget is $200.









If I were to spend more, I would be getting a Core i7 2500K instead... meaning a new system... which would not be a part of my minor upgrade plan.









P.S.: This is my Post# 911!


----------



## Rose321

seem like my wishlist include 2nd hand Q9650 or Q9550 and a CPU Cooler.. LOL! luv old pc


----------



## Petrol

So I managed to corrupt my OS and it appears the BIOS too. I guess this means it's a good time to flash BIOS


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14101636*
> Hi Taz_Man, good for you! Some of the plugins or java/flash program are problematic and are system resource hoggers hindering system performance.
> 
> P.S. I thought the plug-in incompatibility would have come up the 1st thing when you open Firefox.
> That's why I didn't suspect that...


Well the thing is that when Firefox 4.0 originally came out, back around when all this started, it did say that the current version I had of Roboform was not Compatible hence the first update that I had to make to 7.25 & the beginning of a nightmare


----------



## Taz_Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14117756*
> I agree with that. Also, the QX series eat more electricity too.
> 
> By the way, As I've mentioned numerous times in the recent past, I'm too looking for a great quad core for dirt cheap since my budget is $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to spend more, I would be getting a Core i7 2500K instead... meaning a new system... which would not be a part of my minor upgrade plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: This is my Post# 911!


I'm willing to purchase anything here where it's much cheaper & ship it to you or anyone else.

I don't know what shipping would cost to send something to you. If it would be worth it but I can check in to it if you want?

Cheers


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


Well the thing is that when Firefox 4.0 originally came out, back around when all this started, it did say that the current version I had of Roboform was not Compatible hence the first update that I had to make to 7.25 & the beginning of a nightmare










Those auto fill out programs could pose a privacy leaking danger.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Taz_Man*


I'm willing to purchase anything here where it's much cheaper & ship it to you or anyone else.

I don't know what shipping would cost to send something to you. If it would be worth it but I can check in to it if you want?

Cheers


Hi Taz_Man/Robert, you are the man!!!









P.S. If you spot great great deals on the occasions, don't hesitate to PM me, we can further the discussion there. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KingT

@* ocman*

Yeah try to get a 2nd hand Q9650 or a Q9550 E0 stepping,absolute beasts of a CPU..

OC it @ at least 3.8GHz and you're flying man..









CHEERS..


----------



## Rose321

Any good cpu cooler recommended? want something Cheap N Silent


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


Any good cpu cooler recommended? want something Cheap N Silent










I would recommend you Cooler Master Hyper 212+,a great and cheap cooler that would OC even a Q9650/Q9550 at 4GHz and above easily..

Also Mugen 2 is a great cooler too but bit more expensive (and a bit better than Hyper 212+)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14122733*
> I would recommend you Cooler Master Hyper 212+,a great and cheap cooler that would OC even a Q9650/Q9550 at 4GHz and above easily..
> 
> Also Mugen 2 is a great cooler too but bit more expensive (and a bit better than Hyper 212+)..
> 
> CHEERS..


One more vote for Cooler Master Hyper 212+, if you want it for cheap price and great performance!









Add another same fan to do push pull.









Not sure whether silent or not...









I got a CM Hyper 212+ (as a backup, just in case my H-50 fails) but still in the unopened box.


----------



## ocman

*To admins, moderators, and owners club members,*

The ratings for this owners club has been dragged down by 2 recent 1 star votes.

From 5 stars (by first 8 votes) to 4.2 stars (by votes #9 and #10)

Whoever these individual(s) are, did it *clearly out of bad faith*. Most likely, they are *non owners club member(s)*.

*I sincerely urge the admins and/or moderators to find out who has cast votes number # 9 & #10 and issue them warning, and please dismiss votes #9 and #10 for this club.*

Moreover, I've noticed that similar incident has happened to a few other clubs.

Admin or moderators, *please* follow up on this.

PM me to discuss if needed.

*Thank you all in advance.*

Sincerely,
ocman.


----------



## Petrol

eh, it's the internet. haters will hate, but i'm a lover not a hater so I voted it a 5 star thread


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


eh, it's the internet. haters will hate, but i'm a lover not a hater so I voted it a 5 star thread










Thanks Petrol, moderator just PMed me that they are very aware of the issue.

So I guess they will fix it.

P.S. The star feature might well be removed in future from OCN as indicated by moderator...


----------



## dlerch

This is bogus. This thread helped me build my awesome new powerhouse, whoever down voted is lame.


----------



## turrican9

The 'troll' has downvoted all active threads, at least in the intel CPU/motherboard section of the forum. Not a very nice thing to do. Hope moderators find the troll and issue him a warning. The ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series/PRO Club had 5 stars, and now is under 4.


----------



## KingT

People are stupid by trying to downgrade such a great* P5Q Pro TURBO/Pro/TURBO* club..









CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

I know, there are so many great benchmarks and a plethora of knowledge on here. Basically anyone who wants to have a fast rig and save some money should read this thread.


----------



## KingT

Yup a lot of info here available..









Just search for it or/and ask and it would be presented..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rose321

Haha! So far the 212+ is out of stocks through out most of the pc store! Have to wait for 1 - 2 weeks for new stocks arrival.
I might get a SSD too. Might go for the Intel 320 80GB. what do you think?


----------



## turrican9

Just gave this Club 5 stars (Yeah, I had actually forgotten to vote in the past). This helps a little bit on the troll-voter that has been terrorizing the OCN.


----------



## dlerch

Okay, so I upped my fsb to 400 to get 1:1 with my ram (800). I left vcore alone and upped my NB to 1.3. System ran alright but it felt a little sluggish? Do I have to up vcore to compensate for that? Ran a stress test on it and temps didn't get higher than 48C on a full load, More around 39c Idle. is 39c idle high for my cooler?


----------



## KingT

If it doesn't crash then you don't need more Vcore..

Check out that *3.8 - 3.9GHz OC template* from the 2nd post on the 1st page as there is also included OC Testing methodology..

Idle temps doesn't matter as Q9550 tend to have stuck sensors at idle so it doesn't go lower no matter what you do..

I have three of four sensor stuck and they never go below 42/40/40C respectively..

Keep your LOAD core temperatures under 75C at all time..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

It did crash twice, got two blue screens. I think I might need more vcore? I'll check out that thread. I am also a total newb when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## dlerch

Awesome, this looks pretty good. I think I just need to up my vcore a notch or two. It was fast but just a little twitchy. Stable temps with what I had. I'll give the vcore a boost when I get home.


----------



## MUff1N

LOL...I didn't even notice that there was a *Star* poll on the first page of this forum, but now that it was brought up I put in my vote of *****"Excellent".








Real observant heh?







hehe!


----------



## ocman

Hi club members,

Thank you all for the love and support for this owners club!









Despite of having one vote of 4 stars... I will keep on improving the accessibility of the resource that's available in the owners club.









Happy overclocking everyone!!!









ocman.

P.S. Bumping the thread to the TOP.


----------



## Rose321

just wanna ask this
will the Hyper 212 Plus cooler fans won't touch the Corsair DHX ram?
had those
http://www.corsair.com/twin2x2048-6400c5dhx.html

so just want to be clear before bought it.
and what extra fans should i get for if want to make it push & pull?

had ask on the Hyper 212 Plus thread but nobody seem to care to respond.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14103030*
> Hi Petrol, have you set DRAM timings and voltage to spec.? are your RAM in the RAM QVL? If not, there's no guarantee that they will run stably over 400 FSB (or 800 rated FSB)


I got some more tweaking done yesterday and hit a sweet spot at 475 FSB (validation link). It took a lot of messing about with Clock Twister, Transaction Booster and pull-ins to find a stable setting. Also kicked CPU up to 4.5ghz for a while but it wasn't as stable and there wasn't a performance increase to make it worth tweaking further.

I tried pushing the FSB a bit further and got down to 55ns RAM latency at one point but yeah the RAM is definitely the most unstable component approaching 500 FSB. Well, I might still make a run at 500 FSB today, or try and stabilize the 4.5ghz


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14164590*
> just wanna ask this
> will the Hyper 212 Plus cooler fans won't touch the Corsair DHX ram?
> had those
> http://www.corsair.com/twin2x2048-6400c5dhx.html
> 
> so just want to be clear before bought it.
> and what extra fans should i get for if want to make it push & pull?
> 
> had ask on the Hyper 212 Plus thread but nobody seem to care to respond.


Hi Rose321,

CM Hyper 212+ heatsink dimension: 116 x 51 x 159 mm
Fan dimension: 120 x 120 x 25 mm

25.5 + 25.0 mm = 5.5 cm (measure from the center point of the CPU to the first DIMM slot)

5.5 cm is the distance you need to have those RAMs installed without interference (correct me if i'm wrong)

Hope this is useful.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;14167625*
> I got some more tweaking done yesterday and hit a sweet spot at 475 FSB (validation link). It took a lot of messing about with Clock Twister, Transaction Booster and pull-ins to find a stable setting. Also kicked CPU up to 4.5ghz for a while but it wasn't as stable and there wasn't a performance increase to make it worth tweaking further.
> 
> I tried pushing the FSB a bit further and got down to 55ns RAM latency at one point but yeah the RAM is definitely the most unstable component approaching 500 FSB. Well, I might still make a run at 500 FSB today, or try and stabilize the 4.5ghz


Hi Petrol, hitting 4.4 GHz with your chip (2.80 GHz stock) is pretty awesome already!!! I find that too about the performance when overclocking it above 4GHz... and stability issue too.

Now even 4 GHz i will have to re-tweak to get it stable... since now at stock, i haven't experienced any crashes, which means that the 4GHz oc is no longer stable...

umm...

P.S. Maybe I should try jacking up vNB after all... since my RAMs are not listed in the QVL.


----------



## Petrol

what FSB speed are you running? I had some weird instability issues too but they were solved by reflashing BIOS and turning loadline calibration _*off*_. Apparently dual cores prefer Intel spec vdroop.

I tried sacrificing some RAM performance to get 500 FSB to boot but it didn't work. I'm not entirely sure yet if it's the RAM failing me, vNB is only at 1.45. I tried it from 1.4v to 1.5v and didn't notice any difference in stability so it's hard to tell if low vNB is even the problem. My NB water block arrives tomorrow so I'll take it up to 1.8v and hope to see if it changes anything.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;14174089*
> what FSB speed are you running? I had some weird instability issues too but they were solved by reflashing BIOS and turning loadline calibration _*off*_. Apparently dual cores prefer Intel spec vdroop.
> 
> I tried sacrificing some RAM performance to get 500 FSB to boot but it didn't work. I'm not entirely sure yet if it's the RAM failing me, vNB is only at 1.45. I tried it from 1.4v to 1.5v and didn't notice any difference in stability so it's hard to tell if low vNB is even the problem. My NB water block arrives tomorrow so I'll take it up to 1.8v and hope to see if it changes anything.


Petrol, I was only using 320FSB for the 4GHz OC (1:1 ratio)... I guess I'll give turning off the LLC a try too.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


what FSB speed are you running? I had some weird instability issues too but they were solved by reflashing BIOS and turning loadline calibration _*off*_. Apparently dual cores prefer Intel spec vdroop.

I tried sacrificing some RAM performance to get 500 FSB to boot but it didn't work. I'm not entirely sure yet if it's the RAM failing me, vNB is only at 1.45. I tried it from 1.4v to 1.5v and didn't notice any difference in stability so it's hard to tell if low vNB is even the problem. My NB water block arrives tomorrow so I'll take it up to 1.8v and hope to see if it changes anything.


dont go too high with voltages.. ull burn cpu no matter how good is watercooled


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Petrol*


what FSB speed are you running? I had some weird instability issues too but they were solved by reflashing BIOS and turning loadline calibration _*off*_. Apparently dual cores prefer Intel spec vdroop.

I tried sacrificing some RAM performance to get 500 FSB to boot but it didn't work. I'm not entirely sure yet if it's the RAM failing me, vNB is only at 1.45. I tried it from 1.4v to 1.5v and didn't notice any difference in stability so it's hard to tell if low vNB is even the problem. My NB water block arrives tomorrow so I'll take it up to 1.8v and hope to see if it changes anything.


Look man,vNB is not your issue..

I had a E6750 @ 533MHz FSB with just *1.36V for NB* *and vFSB*,and it was ROCK SOLID 24/7..

Your CPU is the issue as E7xxx have low FSB wall (as they're 266MHz FSB CPU's..)

Try to pump *vFSB *as it may help but* not over 1.4V *for 24/7 or 1.5V for benching..

I would not recommend you to go over* 1.4V for NB *for 24/7 and over 1.6V for OC benching.. (*otherwise you might kill your motherboard*)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

guess whos back.. back again..
i am back... tell a friend...
guess whos back
guess whos back
guess whos back


----------



## KingT

Back from where???

From the prison??









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14180927*
> Back from where???
> 
> From the prison??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


how did u know.. hehe:cheers:


----------



## Petrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Look man,vNB is not your issue..

I had a E6750 @ 533MHz FSB with just *1.36V for NB* *and vFSB*,and it was ROCK SOLID 24/7..

Your CPU is the issue as E7xxx have low FSB wall (as they're 266MHz FSB CPU's..)

Try to pump *vFSB *as it may help but* not over 1.4V *for 24/7 or 1.5V for benching..

I would not recommend you to go over* 1.4V for NB *for 24/7 and over 1.6V for OC benching.. (*otherwise you might kill your motherboard*)..

CHEERS..



EEHhhhhh I was just kidding about 1.8 vNB







The RAM is what seems to be failing me constantly


----------



## ocman

I've always had my vNB set to 1.1V... and had a few random BSOD at 4GHz, with less crashes when 1:1 ratio , and with more crashes when 3:5 ratio)

Back to stock so far... no crashes.

P.S.: I was just thinking about the minimum duration for testing absolutely stable OC settings...
To my knowledge, when people want to test for hardware failure for the computer they've assembled, they would leave the computer on for 3 full days or so straight. So should we apply the same principle to OCing?


----------



## dlerch

hey guys, my comp seems to be running smoothly. I can play crisis 2 at max settings with no crashes no bsod. My temps are looking good at 47c at full load. But when I run prime 95 or occt, I get an error message saying failed on core 3.

Vcore is at 1.25, fsb is 400 and running ram 1:1, NB is at 1.25, and fsb v at 1.2.

Do I need more or less vcore?

I'm tellin ya, my comp is running smooth as day with no crashes whatsoever. I would prefer to get occt and prime95 to run with no crashes however, I really don't want to damage my chip or mobo by running with an unstable core. Seems like a little more vcore might do the trick?

Maybe if I bump my fsb to 471, it will get to be more stable? Seems like 4ghz is the sweet spot for these procs for OC. I just don't want my temps to get higher than 50-60c.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


hey guys, my comp seems to be running smoothly. I can play crisis 2 at max settings with no crashes no bsod. My temps are looking good at 47c at full load. But when I run prime 95 or occt, I get an error message saying failed on core 3.

Vcore is at 1.25, fsb is 400 and running ram 1:1, NB is at 1.25, and fsb v at 1.2.

Do I need more or less vcore?

I'm tellin ya, my comp is running smooth as day with no crashes whatsoever. I would prefer to get occt and prime95 to run with no crashes however, I really don't want to damage my chip or mobo by running with an unstable core. Seems like a little more vcore might do the trick?

Maybe if I bump my fsb to 471, it will get to be more stable? Seems like 4ghz is the sweet spot for these procs for OC. I just don't want my temps to get higher than 50-60c.


No 471MHz FSB is not stable on these motherboards with a C2Quad CPU..

Long story short it would make things unstable and especially in Prime 95 Large FFT test..

I would recommend you to check out my *Q9550 3.8GHz OC template* on the 1st page of this club..

*Test your OC with Prime95 Large FFT test for at least 3hrs with 6x multiplier to avoid being affected with Vcore..*

Also I would recommend you to test your RAM with Memtest 4.0 for Windows..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Ohhhh nice, your OC is exactly what I need. I did a mem test already, checked out fine. I'm going to copy your OC verbatim and hopefully I will get some good results.


----------



## Rose321

Do you guys know any international tech site that do cheap international delivery or free delivery? 
Since the dollar is weaker right now. good to buy online








now seem im only left a good cpu cooling.

I also got the extra 2x2gb Corsair DHX XMS2 series.. those tall heatsink ram could be a problem for my CPU cooling...
since still no stock of Hyper 212 Plus, but there is good Prolimatech Magahalems not too sure will the cpu cooler hit that tall heatsink ram.
Or else will have to go for Corsair H50 or H70 or H80 water cooling kit.

I also wanna know this the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver... is this able to use for Hot Swap for AHCI.. like you plug a new HDD without turning the pc off & also plug it out from the pc while it is still on too.. Don't need that safely remove anymore?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


Do you guys know any international tech site that do cheap international delivery or free delivery? 
Since the dollar is weaker right now. good to buy online








now seem im only left a good cpu cooling.


I'm looking for cheap ones too... maybe e-Bay or OCN marketplace?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


I also got the extra 2x2gb Corsair DHX XMS2 series.. those tall heatsink ram could be a problem for my CPU cooling...
since still no stock of Hyper 212 Plus, but there is good Prolimatech Magahalems not too sure will the cpu cooler hit that tall heatsink ram.
Or else will have to go for Corsair H50 or H70 or H80 water cooling kit.


You can't go wrong with Corsair Hydro Series.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


I also wanna know this the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver... is this able to use for Hot Swap for AHCI.. like you plug a new HDD without turning the pc off & also plug it out from the pc while it is still on too.. Don't need that safely remove anymore?


It's a drivers update for the chipset... Please refer to MUff1N's post


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


You can't go wrong with Corsair Hydro Series.










Well glad i haven't bought any yet.
I just read this
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost...11&postcount=5
sound like only H50...

now i have to find another solution again.. since H50 out of stocks too..
maybe Antec KUHLER H2O 620 if not Hyper 212 Plus n still have to wait for stocks too.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


Well glad i haven't bought any yet.
I just read this
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost...11&postcount=5
sound like only H50...

now i have to find another solution again.. since H50 out of stocks too..
maybe Antec KUHLER H2O 620 if not Hyper 212 Plus n still have to wait for stocks too.


It seems like it's an isolated problem more than a common issue.

Don't know why ram guy said that... but check out the sockets the Hydro Series supported on Corsair's website

H70 should work if you are not able to get H50. (Mind that ram guy didn't say H70)

H60, H80, and H100 are the newer models.


----------



## maxextz

im pretty sure crysis2 would run on a 486 with 2mb graphics card,it aint the benchmark it used to be.


----------



## turrican9

Seems like these ASUS boards gets unstable when used for my secondary rig. This rig is up 24/7 for uploading/downloading. And it seems both the P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E gets unstable after several days/a week of 24/7 use. Even at previous stable settings. I've even tried lighter overclocks... Eventually they will BSOD on idle/regular use and no longer be stable in Prime 95. Only way to remedy this is to clear cmos. And they will maybe be stable again.

This did not happen when they was used in my primary rig. Probably because that rig was used only for a few hours per day, then turned off.

This did not happen when using my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R in this rig. These Asus boards just don't seem to handle being used 24/7 for days and days without being turned off or rebooted.

I'm thinking of going back to my rock solid Gigabyte board again. This rig must handle being up around the clock, or it's useless for me.

Also thinking I should go Sandy in my secondary rig too. Sandy is much simpler to handle and much lesser issues.

Update: Took out 2x1GB and are now only using 2x2GB in my P5Q-E. This did not help in the P5Q PRO Turbo, only for a little while it helped. So If this does not help, I will install the Gigabyte board tomorrow and use 8GB RAM and a mild overclock of 3.6GHz or something. I need a solid 24/7 rig. And the Gigabyte board could handle 8GB RAM and run around the clock without issue.

Update 2: Prime95 Blend seems fine now with 2x2GB RAM. So much for my testing earlier on, thinking the P5Q-E had superior RAM stability with 4 sticks VS the P5Q PRO Turbo (Though it is much better VS P5Q PRO Turbo, there are still some issues). Seems like the whole ASUS P45 series and probably the P35 series too, hate using 4 sticks of RAM. My Gigabyte board had no trouble with 4 sticks. And as far as I know, the EP45 series do very well with 4 sticks. ASUS is spot on with their P67/Z68 series though. They simply have the best boards.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


Well glad i haven't bought any yet.
I just read this
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost...11&postcount=5
sound like only H50...

now i have to find another solution again.. since H50 out of stocks too..
maybe Antec KUHLER H2O 620 if not Hyper 212 Plus n still have to wait for stocks too.


Get the CM Hyper 212+,can't go wrong with it..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


im pretty sure crysis2 would run on a 486 with 2mb graphics card,it aint the benchmark it used to be.


LOL... What's up lately maxextz?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Seems like these ASUS boards gets unstable when used for my secondary rig. This rig is up 24/7 for uploading/downloading. And it seems both the P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E gets unstable after several days/a week of 24/7 use. Even at previous stable settings. I've even tried lighter overclocks... Eventually they will BSOD on idle/regular use and no longer be stable in Prime 95. Only way to remedy this is to clear cmos. And they will maybe be stable again.

This did not happen when they was used in my primary rig. Probably because that rig was used only for a few hours per day, then turned off.

This did not happen when using my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R in this rig. These Asus boards just don't seem to handle being used 24/7 for days and days without being turned off or rebooted.

I'm thinking of going back to my rock solid Gigabyte board again. This rig must handle being up around the clock, or it's useless for me.

Also thinking I should go Sandy in my secondary rig too. Sandy is much simpler to handle and much lesser issues.

Update: Took out 2x1GB and are now only using 2x2GB in my P5Q-E. This did not help in the P5Q PRO Turbo, only for a little while it helped. So If this does not help, I will install the Gigabyte board tomorrow and use 8GB RAM and a mild overclock of 3.6GHz or something. I need a solid 24/7 rig. And the Gigabyte board could handle 8GB RAM and run around the clock without issue.

Update 2: Prime95 Blend seems fine now with 2x2GB RAM. So much for my testing earlier on, thinking the P5Q-E had superior RAM stability with 4 sticks VS the P5Q PRO Turbo (Though it is much better VS P5Q PRO Turbo, there are still some issues). Seems like the whole ASUS P45 series and probably the P35 series too, hate using 4 sticks of RAM. My Gigabyte board had no trouble with 4 sticks. And as far as I know, the EP45 series do very well with 4 sticks. ASUS is spot on with their P67/Z68 series though. They simply have the best boards.


turrican9, I thought I felt the same way sometimes in the past... but now back to 4GHz with vNB bumped to 1.2V... so far as good.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


LOL... What's up lately maxextz?

turrican9, I thought I felt the same way sometimes in the past... but now back to 4GHz with vNB bumped to 1.2V... so far as good.


Well, Prime 95 Blend is still going strong, it's been about 11 hours now.. So taking out those two 1GB sticks may have solved it for now. Maybe the board suddenly needs more NB Volts or something, when using 4 sticks.

The P5Q PRO Turbo on the other hand, got problems, even with two sticks, if it just had been running for long enough. Really strange. Fixed it by either clearing cmos, or switching to two identical memsticks. Nothing wrong with the mem though.

One theory is some kind of static charging when the system has been up and running for a long time. I've seen it before. Also, it could be the internal wireless PCI card making some kind of electrical intereference. Who knows? Lol..

Update: I was to soon to speak. Just after posting here, and posting in some other threads, my system BSOD'd and rebooted, while at the same time Prime 95 Blend was going ok in the background, and had been for over 11 hours.

My P5Q-E and P5Q PRO Turbo are clearly not up to the task as being used around the clock for my 24/7 system. I will probably install the Gigabyte board today.

I don't wanna waste money on one more Sandy system to be used in my secondary system. 775 is really good enough for this system. But it needs to be rock solid, even if it has been up and running for 14 days.

Update2: I finally took the plunge and installed the Gigabyte board. I just want something that can be stable even if it's been running for days or weeks.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14251955*
> Seems like these ASUS boards gets unstable when used for my secondary rig. This rig is up 24/7 for uploading/downloading. And it seems both the P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E gets unstable after several days/a week of 24/7 use. Even at previous stable settings. I've even tried lighter overclocks... Eventually they will BSOD on idle/regular use and no longer be stable in Prime 95. Only way to remedy this is to clear cmos. And they will maybe be stable again.
> 
> This did not happen when they was used in my primary rig. Probably because that rig was used only for a few hours per day, then turned off.
> 
> This did not happen when using my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R in this rig. These Asus boards just don't seem to handle being used 24/7 for days and days without being turned off or rebooted.
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to my rock solid Gigabyte board again. This rig must handle being up around the clock, or it's useless for me.
> 
> Also thinking I should go Sandy in my secondary rig too. Sandy is much simpler to handle and much lesser issues.
> 
> Update: Took out 2x1GB and are now only using 2x2GB in my P5Q-E. This did not help in the P5Q PRO Turbo, only for a little while it helped. So If this does not help, I will install the Gigabyte board tomorrow and use 8GB RAM and a mild overclock of 3.6GHz or something. I need a solid 24/7 rig. And the Gigabyte board could handle 8GB RAM and run around the clock without issue.
> 
> Update 2: Prime95 Blend seems fine now with 2x2GB RAM. So much for my testing earlier on, thinking the P5Q-E had superior RAM stability with 4 sticks VS the P5Q PRO Turbo (Though it is much better VS P5Q PRO Turbo, there are still some issues). Seems like the whole ASUS P45 series and probably the P35 series too, hate using 4 sticks of RAM. My Gigabyte board had no trouble with 4 sticks. And as far as I know, the EP45 series do very well with 4 sticks. ASUS is spot on with their P67/Z68 series though. They simply have the best boards.











lol

hey ocman,how you keeping?


----------



## turrican9

Trying one more time. Flashed my P5Q-E with the original 2101 bios and cleared cmos for 15 minutes. Was on the latest Ket's modded 2101. Trying 6GB RAM again, and previously stable settings. If this goes bad again, I'm changing board.

Update: Lol! It BSOD'd a short while after I had started Prime 95 Blend


----------



## Petrol

so so close to getting 4.5ghz @ 450FSB stable. Ended up at 1.65vcore and everything was looking good under Gromacs stress test but a random BSOD ended my fun. LLC was off so vcore was dropping to 1.58 under load, maybe I'll try turning that on...

Also, managed to get 475 semi-stable again by upping PLL voltage to 1.6. PLL seems to be the gateway to higher FSB, but I'm not yet sure about going over 1.6 on a 45nm chip...


----------



## KingT

Bump for BSOD plagued P5Q club...









Multi @ 6x and test away..









Bump Vcore and test away..









CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Everything with this board has been intuitive except running more than two sticks of ram.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14210898*
> I also wanna know this the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver... is this able to use for Hot Swap for AHCI.. like you plug a new HDD without turning the pc off & also plug it out from the pc while it is still on too.. Don't need that safely remove anymore?


Sorry for this late reply, but I'm just getting around to reading some of the previous posts...









The newest IRST driver that works well with this mobo in AHCI & RAID is
v10.6.0.1022, although in device manager it shows a v10.6.0.1002.









I'm getting get HD response times in AHCI mode as my drives support NCQ.
Helps having a 2008MHz FSB with RAM running at 1000MHz though too...









You can download the drivers here: *Intel® Rapid Storage Technology v10.6.0.1022
*

Personally I wouldn't hot-swap even if it says you can because of the possibility of damage to the Hard Drive & Data on it...but that's me. Better "Safe than Sorry!"









As far as a CPU Cooler, I'm using the CM V6GT & love it!
But it is very large & tall so it may not fit in your case!
Lots of clearance from the DRAM slots though & even tall ram heat-sinks should fit fine with it.


----------



## turrican9

Any of you P5Q owners in here tried to let you're overclocked P5Q systems been up and running for days/weeks, without turning off or rebooting? I had issues with both my P5Q-E and P5Q PRO Turbo with regards to this. No matter if I tossed out a couple of RAM sticks or ran a lighter overclock. Eventually they would BSOD if they had ran for long enough.

I'm using the Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R now, which has proven it's stability in this regard, in the past. Also with all RAM slots filled. I need reliability for this secondary system. It needs to be up 24/7, around the clock.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Any of you P5Q owners in here tried to let you're overclocked P5Q systems been up and running for days/weeks, without turning off or rebooting? I had issues with both my P5Q-E and P5Q PRO Turbo with regards to this. No matter if I tossed out a couple of RAM sticks or ran a lighter overclock. Eventually they would BSOD if they had ran for long enough.

I'm using the Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R now, which has proven it's stability in this regard, in the past. Also with all RAM slots filled. I need reliability for this secondary system. It needs to be up 24/7, around the clock.


This is kinda an obvious question, but have you tried "Default" values for the mobo & cpu?
Usually if all else fails this is the best setup for 24/7 usage.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


This is kinda an obvious question, but have you tried "Default" values for the mobo & cpu?
Usually if all else fails this is the best setup for 24/7 usage.










Lol! No, I didn't bother. My overclocked settings was tested 100% stable. So this is probably some issues with stability getting degraded over time. I assume RAM problems. P5Q boards are notorious for it.

I just switched to my Gigabyte board. I know these P5Q boards too well...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14271089*
> Any of you P5Q owners in here tried to let you're overclocked P5Q systems been up and running for days/weeks, without turning off or rebooting? I had issues with both my P5Q-E and P5Q PRO Turbo with regards to this. No matter if I tossed out a couple of RAM sticks or ran a lighter overclock. Eventually they would BSOD if they had ran for long enough.
> 
> I'm using the Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R now, which has proven it's stability in this regard, in the past. Also with all RAM slots filled. I need reliability for this secondary system. It needs to be up 24/7, around the clock.


Hi turrican9, remind me to give you an answer 2 weeks later~









I'll try keeping my 4GHz system turned on without rebooting or crashing.









P.S. Do you guys like the addition of 2 start up screens in the 1st page?


----------



## ocman

Hi club members,

How do you like the mod below as the new 1st page startup screen pic?

*Members' pick (What can I say? Many liked this better):*










I can mod more if needed.









or are the mods and additions already done in the 1st page good enough?

Thanks,
ocman.

*P.S.:*

*Mod 3:*










*Final Mod:*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14276998*
> Hi club members,
> 
> How do you like the mod below as the new 1st page startup screen pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can mod more if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or are the mods and additions already done in the 1st page good enough?
> 
> Thanks,
> ocman.


This is a great one









Much better than having 3 motherboard boxes/logos at the first page.

Very nice mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14276853*
> Hi turrican9, remind me to give you an answer 2 weeks later~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try keeping my 4GHz system turned on without rebooting or crashing.


So you're trying the long term test here?







Looking forward to hearing your results


----------



## timwu225

hi! i have a pro turbo and im trying to use the Drive Xpert utility with two hard drives (already had one and i got another one) in normal mode attempting to use them as two independent hard drives.. i have both hard drives recognized in Drive Xpert but i can only see my OS disk on my disk partition in windows 7.. is what im trying to achieve even possible?


----------



## zhylun

I'm trying to install a 9800gtx+ as a folding/physx card, but I'm having some issues.

I can boot no problem when I have just my 6950 installed, but as soon as I try and boot with both the 6950 and 9800, I just get a blank screen. The monitor stays in sleep mode, and does not say it has been unplugged or anything like that.

Anyone have any ideas as to what may be going on?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timwu225*


hi! i have a pro turbo and im trying to use the Drive Xpert utility with two hard drives (already had one and i got another one) in normal mode attempting to use them as two independent hard drives.. i have both hard drives recognized in Drive Xpert but i can only see my OS disk on my disk partition in windows 7.. is what im trying to achieve even possible?


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard timwu225!!!









From the link to the 2 extra pages for PRO Turbo found on the 1st page to enable you to see both SATA drives.

While on the other hand, I believe (but I haven't tried for myself - since I got too many drives hooked up) under "normal mode", only 1 HDD is going to be accepted as indicated in the user's guide manual. But try prove them wrong and give us updates on your progress!









Please refer to the 1st page for more info and resource, and feel free to post.









Happy Overclocking!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhylun*


I'm trying to install a 9800gtx+ as a folding/physx card, but I'm having some issues.

I can boot no problem when I have just my 6950 installed, but as soon as I try and boot with both the 6950 and 9800, I just get a blank screen. The monitor stays in sleep mode, and does not say it has been unplugged or anything like that.

Anyone have any ideas as to what may be going on?


Hi zhylun, has the "ati card install in 1st slot and nvidia card install in the 2nd slot" configuration to enable PhysX ever worked for you?









If not, please refer to Guide for Physx in 2 steps I've linked in the 1st page for instructions and more info and make sure you follow all the steps... and feel free to post.









I'll check the guide to see if there's a troubleshooting section that covers the problem you are experiencing.

Also, don't hesitate to ask the guys over there too!









Happy Hacking !?!?
















*P.S.:* Hi zhylun, you might also want to try to install the patch and mod that's required with only the ati card installed... reboot computer and turn it off, install the nvidia card in the 2nd slot (the lower slot or the slot that's further away from the CPU) and see if it works. Give us updates on your progress!


----------



## Rose321

at last finished my build
manage to get a cheaper 2nd hand Prolimatech Mega Shadow








so just wanna be sure what is the most average idle for the CPU before overclock?
just hope the cooler sit in the right place n good contact.
the attachment is my temp from RealTemp. seem different with my Bios HWMonitor.. that shown about 25 26 27 28


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


This is a great one









Much better than having 3 motherboard boxes/logos at the first page.

Very nice mate










Thanks turrican9! Check again and see which one you prefer~









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


So you're trying the long term test here?







Looking forward to hearing your results










Yes, starting since 12:05 AM on July 20, 2011... going to leave it on for at least 2 weeks straight...









Actually I've been leaving it on most of the time, it's either needed a restart after installation programs or updates, or crashing once a while mostly after overclocking the video card and/or the CPU... or software related issues.









This system has been off probably only for less than 10 days in total since assembled (excluding the time when I RMA my mobo.)









So far so good... still on with no crash and no reboot.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


at last finished my build
manage to get a cheaper 2nd hand Prolimatech Mega Shadow








so just wanna be sure what is the most average idle for the CPU before overclock?
just hope the cooler sit in the right place n good contact.
the attachment is my temp from RealTemp. seem different with my Bios HWMonitor.. that shown about 25 26 27 28


Hi Rose321, the temps from HW Monitor looked good and even...









but temps shown on RealTemp looked uneven and seemed like the thermal paste was not applied properly...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi club members,

How do you like the mod below as the new 1st page startup screen pic?


My vote is for Mod 2.

Speaking of startup pics...
I made this Windows 7 logon screen & if you like it feel free to download it.
It has the ASUS Logo & P5Q PRO TURBO under it. Looks good at Windows startup.
Once you got the pic you can install it using this program.
*Tweaks Logon Changer*


----------



## ocman

*An early Happy 4000 posts to all club members!!!*
















Just realized with 8 more we will hit 4000 posts in this club!!!









Don't forget to suggest which start up screen mod is the best to use in the 1st page of this club!









Thanks,
ocman.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


My vote is for Mod 2.

Speaking of startup pics...
I made this Windows 7 logon screen & if you like it feel free to download it.
It has the ASUS Logo & P5Q PRO TURBO under it. Looks good at Windows startup.
Once you got the pic you can install it using this program.
*Tweaks Logon Changer*


MUff1N, thanks for the support!!! Nice cool log on screen!!! A Great Energy Saver!!!










Despite the low post rate you have, your posts are highly effective!!!









Did your choice factored in Mod 3 and Mod 4?


----------



## KingT

I vote for no. 2 ..









Congratz for 4k posts in this GREAT club..









Keep up the good work..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, congrats... And I have over 1k posts in here?


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Yeah, congrats... And I have over 1k posts in here?










well someone has to keep this thread alive...
hehe...
i just ordered new h50 for 40quid... cant wait to test it


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14284070*
> I vote for no. 2 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz for 4k posts in this GREAT club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT, do you mean the second mod in the list or Mod 2?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14284648*
> Yeah, congrats... And I have over 1k posts in here?


*Top 10 Posters in this club (as of July 20, 2011 07:36pm):*










Thanks turrican9, you're at No. 1!!!







and so's KingT at No. 2







While me at No. 3...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14284833*
> well someone has to keep this thread alive...
> hehe...
> i just ordered new h50 for 40quid... cant wait to test it


Right Erper! Nice job getting that H-50!!!







Update us on the temps drop!


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14282556*
> Hi Rose321, the temps from HW Monitor looked good and even...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but temps shown on RealTemp looked uneven and seemed like the thermal paste was not applied properly...


Well already reapply the Thermal Paste n resit the Mega Shadow 2 times.. still the same. the paste is cover every space on the cpu
still this is the best i manage to get

Before & After lol..

seem like the temp had problem

in Hardware Monitor shown idle 21 22 23 for the cpu now

*FYI.. i think you should add a little note about the Corsair Cooling Kit.
Only H50 is compatible for the P5Q series. I got a message from RamGuy said only H50 is compatible. the rest H60 H70 H80 H100. Nope.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14288542*
> Well already reapply the Thermal Paste n resit the Mega Shadow 2 times.. still the same. the paste is cover every space on the cpu
> still this is the best i manage to get
> 
> Before & After lol..
> 
> seem like the temp had problem
> 
> in Hardware Monitor shown idle 21 22 23 for the cpu now


Hi Rose321, HWMonitor is what I use too to check temps. You should be alright.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14288542*
> *FYI.. i think you should add a little note about the Corsair Cooling Kit.
> Only H50 is compatible for the P5Q series. I got a message from RamGuy said only H50 is compatible. the rest H60 H70 H80 H100. Nope.


From the thread link you've included previously... RAMGUY in his response didn't mention or include H-70, which is normal.

Since H-50 and H-70 are close to identical in design, H-70 has a low profile pump and a fatter radiator compared to H-50.

And I still believe from the discussion I read from that thread, it's more like an isolated problem, since the poster had also mentioned many other factors that could have affected.

Btw, FYI, we do have a thread/club on OCN for Corsair Hydro Series Owners~









Verify with them the users!









I'm firm about H-50, as I'm using it.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14288744*
> Hi Rose321, from the thread link you've included previously... RAMGUY in his response didn't mention H-70, which is normal.
> 
> Since H-50 and H-70 are close to identical in design, H-70 has a low profile pump and a fatter radiator compared to H-50.
> 
> And I still believe from the discussion I read from that thread, it's more like an isolated problem, since the poster had also mentioned many other factors that could have affected.


well i did email RAMGUY. he siad H70 is not compatible too. Only the H50.
well if anyone dare can spend $$ on H70 n try it n tell us is it working or not lol









so what do you think the Temp i got







that is the best i can get. No idea why the other core temp had so much different.

"Happy 4000 Posts!!!"


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14288807*
> well i did email RAMGUY. he siad H70 is not compatible too. Only the H50.
> well if anyone dare can spend $$ on H70 n try it n tell us is it working or not lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what do you think the Temp i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the best i can get. No idea why the other core temp had so much different.


For the temps, just try some stress tests and see how high temps the cores can go. Anything under 80C while stress testing is good.

There are easy/cheap ways to find out the answer to that cpu cooler question.









I've made a post asking for feedback, just hope people will respond.









Another way to save money, Here's an unboxing video of the H-70.







[ame="[MEDIA=youtube]WvybsjZUdrY[/MEDIA]]

[B]P.S.:[/B]
[I][B][IMG alt="cheers.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/cheers.gif[/IMG] "HAPPY BREAKING 4000 POSTS MARK!!!"
















This post is the 4000th reply!!!







[/B][/I]


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14289092*
> For the temps, just try some stress tests and see how high temps the cores can go. Anything under 80C while stress testing is good.
> 
> There are easy/cheap ways to find out the answer to that cpu cooler question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made a post asking for feedback, just hope people will respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to save money, Here's an unboxing video of the H-70.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:*
> _*"HAPPY 4000 POSTS!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is the 4000th reply!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_


Well that is the stress test i got the highest without overclock








not bad huh. lol


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14286967*
> Thanks KingT, do you mean the second mod in the list or Mod 2?


I ment Mod 2..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Pictures for P5Q PRO...


----------



## ocman

Pictures for P5Q Turbo...


----------



## KingT

I'm lovin' my late P5Q Pro..









But Long Lives my P5QC..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


I'm lovin' my late P5Q Pro..









But Long Lives my P5QC..









CHEERS..


KingT, there's always hope that you might be able to get a used P5Q PRO from someone if ASUS don't make any new ones or resellers' out of stock!









Btw, I've added pictures for PRO and Turbo and including their boot up screens in the 1st page.









*P.S.: KingT, I still see you as a PRO mobo owner, since your mobo died on you, and you didn't make the choice of retiring or using else mobo by will. You are still a PRO owner to me. Hence, no change in the colour coding for your username in the 1st page.







*


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

What about me? I have both my P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E Laying in it's boxes. I'm on my 3rd day with my Gigabyte board now. No crash or BSOD yet. Running a mild 3.6GHz overclock on my Q9650.

Allthough, I'm still a owner.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, there's always hope that you might be able to get a used P5Q PRO from someone if ASUS don't make any new ones or resellers' out of stock!









Btw, I've added pictures for PRO and Turbo and including their boot up screens in the 1st page.









*P.S.: KingT, I still see you as a PRO mobo owner, since your mobo died on you, and you didn't make the choice of retiring or using else mobo by will. You are still a PRO owner to me. Hence, no change in the colour coding for your username in the 1st page.







*


Yeah I'm Pro in my heart..









And I like that red coloring on my username,makes me stand out from the crowd..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*ocman*

What about me? I have both my P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E Laying in it's boxes. I'm on my 3rd day with my Gigabyte board now. No crash or BSOD yet. Running a mild 3.6GHz overclock on my Q9650.

Allthough, I'm still a owner.


turrican9, you're always a P5Q PRO Turbo owner in Blue colour coding, since you are still the owner of the mobo.









Btw, if you like, I can mix some black colour in your username. Blue and Black like this: *turrican9*







j/k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah I'm Pro in my heart..









And I like that red coloring on my username,makes me stand out from the crowd..









CHEERS..


Yes KingT, I noticed that too.









P.S.: I might be getting a used quad core machine for cheap... a still powerful one... and this will possibly disrupt my original computer upgrading plan...


----------



## Erper

hi guys... did u ever had a problem with sound on this mobo.. 2-3 years ago when xp was still top win i had no problem with sound, could tune it to max and enjoy it...
since i moved to win vista/7 i feel like i have some kind of limitation to it...
ive tried with few programs to fix it but no luck... 
any help here?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys... did u ever had a problem with sound on this mobo.. 2-3 years ago when xp was still top win i had no problem with sound, could tune it to max and enjoy it...
since i moved to win vista/7 i feel like i have some kind of limitation to it...
ive tried with few programs to fix it but no luck... 
any help here?


Hi Erper, have you download and install the audio driver/software from ASUS?

If not, try that.

I did that when semi-switching to Win7 x64... and it worked.

The Altec Lansing 5.1 speakers I'm using have volume control and on/off.

Just recently I was looking to see if there's any newer audio drivers for the on-board audio chip... and I think there is/are but in total different versions numbering... just have not tried them out yet.









Audio problem for me with PRO Turbo is more like the audio supposed to be redirected to the front jack but failed to work once a while... and I had to reconfigure that in the software.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Erper, have you download and install the audio driver/software from ASUS?

If not, try that.

I did that when semi-switching to Win7 x64... and it worked.

The Altec Lansing 5.1 speakers I'm using have volume control and on/off.

Just recently I was looking to see if there's any newer audio drivers for the on-board audio chip... and I think there is/are but in total different versions numbering... just have not tried them out yet.









Audio problem for me with PRO Turbo is more like the audio supposed to be redirected to the front jack but failed to work once a while... and I had to reconfigure that in the software.










i did dowload RT drivers from asus... but idk why i cant increase sound on it...

when i had xp i could increase sound and on speakers and during headphones...
luckly i have logitec 2 in 1 and there is tunner on one of speakers but when i put headphones i cant increase sound at all.. i have feeling its like 50%...

note i plugged headphones into speakers, front and back of case...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


turrican9, you're always a P5Q PRO Turbo owner in Blue colour coding, since you are still the owner of the mobo.









Btw, if you like, I can mix some black colour in your username. Blue and Black like this: *turrican9*







j/k


Fine by me


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


MUff1N, thanks for the support!!! Nice cool log on screen!!! A Great Energy Saver!!!









Despite the low post rate you have, your posts are highly effective!!!









Did your choice factored in Mod 3 and Mod 4?


Thanks OCMAN, I usually try to post useful info pertaining to this mobo and or operating system software, drivers & hardware associated with it.









Yes I factored in the other 2 choices on the front page start up screen mods & Mod 2 in my opinion is the most _esthetically pleasing to the eye_ when looked at.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys... did u ever had a problem with sound on this mobo.. 2-3 years ago when xp was still top win i had no problem with sound, could tune it to max and enjoy it...
since i moved to win vista/7 i feel like i have some kind of limitation to it...
ive tried with few programs to fix it but no luck... 
any help here?


Hey Erper, my onboard audio works perfectly (including front panel headphone jacks) & is totally adjustable including EQing & audio bit-rate.









You can download the VIA drivers you need for this directly from them & they are the newest that works perfectly with Vista & Windows 7.








*Here's the site*, just choose your operating system, audio, then the audio chip your board has to download the correct driver. For me its the VIA *VT1708S* @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller driver for W7 x64.


----------



## maxextz

check for your bios settings,might be either on hdaudio or ac97.
the same might be on the mb itself,worth a shot.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14294853*
> Thanks OCMAN, I usually try to post useful info pertaining to this mobo and or operating system software, drivers & hardware associated with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I factored in the other 2 choices on the front page start up screen mods & Mod 2 in my opinion is the most _esthetically pleasing to the eye_ when looked at.


The Mod 4/final mod was in sync with the original mod i did at first... and then, before upload to OCN, I made Mod 2 as alternative to the original mod...

It seems like many of you liked Mod 2 better than Mod 4... I guess I can give it one more touch before using Mod 2.
















The model order of Mod 4/ Final mod is however more logical or coherent with the club's name though.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14295276*
> Hey Erper, my onboard audio works perfectly (including front panel headphone jacks) & is totally adjustable including EQing & audio bit-rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the VIA drivers you need for this directly from them & they are the newest that works perfectly with Vista & Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the site*, just choose your operating system, audio, then the audio chip your board has to download the correct driver. For me its the VIA *VT1708S* @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller driver for W7 x64.


i need realtek...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;14297111*
> check for your bios settings,might be either on hdaudio or ac97.
> the same might be on the mb itself,worth a shot.


was on hd, now on ac97... no difference...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14297577*
> was on hd, now on ac97... no difference...


Erper, try Clean install that drivers, make sure the cables are plugged right and firmly and headset not damaged or anything.

If not, there are two places in Windows you can configure the audio:

1. From "The speaker with sound waves" icon found in the systray.

2. From the program "VIA HD Audio Deck" icon found in the systray.

and I realized if I turned on "dts Surround Sensation UltraPC" from either interface...

the audio channel icons are turn off and the volume level decreases dramatically...









Probably this is the same problem you are experiencing.









Hope this will do it.


----------



## zhylun

UPDATE from previous post:

I feel the need to mention that I was able to do this with my old 4850 and the 9800gtx+ no problem. I'm wondering if the board/PSU is not happy with the power requirements of my 6950 and 9800gtx+.


----------



## ocman

Oh God... I just got back from a BSOD... a file called win32k.something (forgot whether file extension .dll or .sys) was causing the problem... I guess I'll have to restart over the count...









I made some minor adjustments in the BIOS before coming back.


----------



## Rose321

Could anyone using 8GB with this P5Q series motherboard, mind posting your AI Tweaker for me? & also the best setting for Q8200 overclock.

Want to run it stable but keep failed.

Thanks.


----------



## Erper

max stable oc on 8gb of memory is 891(think so)...
after that he is failing...
i can post u tomorrow my settings


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14299632*
> Could anyone using 8GB with this P5Q series motherboard, mind posting your AI Tweaker for me? & also the best setting for Q8200 overclock.
> 
> Want to run it stable but keep failed.
> 
> Thanks.


The P5Q PRO Turbo with 4x2GB RAM is a terrible combination when it comes to overclocking. I spent months on it, tried different mem kits too.

I would not waste my time on it if I were you. Everything after 333 FSB is very hard when using 4x2GB in this board. Take out two sticks and you're ready to go.

But do as you please. You'll find plenty of templates further back in this thread.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14299653*
> max stable oc on 8gb of memory is 891(think so)...
> after that he is failing...
> i can post u tomorrow my settings


ok great. wait for your AI Tweaker setting tmr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14299703*
> The P5Q PRO Turbo with 4x2GB RAM is a terrible combination when it comes to overclocking. I spent months on it, tried different mem kits too.
> 
> I would not waste my time on it if I were you. Everything after 333 FSB is very hard when using 4x2GB in this board. Take out two sticks and you're ready to go.
> 
> But do as you please. You'll find plenty of templates further back in this thread.


oh. well have to utilise everything on the motherboard lol.
I wont overclock much. just a little bit more. That will be fine for me.


----------



## turrican9

P5Q Owners: Try and stay in Windows for 4 -5 days, or a week, then try to run Blend. And use your usual overclock, which you have tested stable. I'm curious...

I'm on my 4th day with my Gigabyte board now. Not rebooted. I'm talking about uptime in Windows. It's rock solid.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14297563*
> i need realtek...


Well after looking at your boards audio specs (should have done this to begin with) & searching I came up with this info.
I would download the latest RT HD drivers directly from *Realtek* & see if they install & work correctly as the post below said they worked fine even though they weren't for the said IC chip ALC1200...









*Realtek ALC1200 (The confusion and questions answered)*


----------



## Erper

ive installed both of them, and hd which is 70mb and alc which is 35...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14295276*
> Hey Erper, my onboard audio works perfectly (including front panel headphone jacks) & is totally adjustable including EQing & audio bit-rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the VIA drivers you need for this directly from them & they are the newest that works perfectly with Vista & Windows 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the site*, just choose your operating system, audio, then the audio chip your board has to download the correct driver. For me its the VIA *VT1708S* @ Intel 82801JB ICH10 - High Definition Audio Controller driver for W7 x64.


Hi MUff1N, is the colour scheme of the whole interface supposed to be black for the latest version 8700? Or do I need a DirectX11 card to see the actual colour scheme?

Less for my liking compared to version 7100 colour scheme I'm used to...









Any clue? Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhylun;14298214*
> UPDATE from previous post:
> 
> I feel the need to mention that I was able to do this with my old 4850 and the 9800gtx+ no problem. I'm wondering if the board/PSU is not happy with the power requirements of my 6950 and 9800gtx+.


Hi zhylun, you could be right... but don't quote me on that~


----------



## Erper

h50 mounted.. i think i took around 5-6c down on idle...

also, on stock corsair vent, i put mine 12cm noise blocker with all rubber... almost quiet...
so 2 12cm on rad...

on first start my temps were on 31///

after prime these are results:


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14297979*
> Erper, try Clean install that drivers, make sure the cables are plugged right and firmly and headset not damaged or anything.
> 
> If not, there are two places in Windows you can configure the audio:
> 
> 1. From "The speaker with sound waves" icon found in the systray.
> 
> 2. From the program "VIA HD Audio Deck" icon found in the systray.
> 
> and I realized if I turned on "dts Surround Sensation UltraPC" from either interface...
> 
> the audio channel icons are turn off and the volume level decreases dramatically...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably this is the same problem you are experiencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will do it.


as i couldnt find dts surround sensation that u mentioned, i couldnt fixed headphones issue...
still same thing...
i cant tune it up


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

Try with P95 Custom size 320K < 320K for 20min as it generates more het than Small FFT test..

P.S.: Loving that Juve background..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Erper*

Try with P95 Custom size 320K < 320K for 20min as it generates more het than Small FFT test..

P.S.: Loving that Juve background..









CHEERS..


will try later, as im goin to work soon...

as for background... hehe

FOOOORZAAAAA JUUUUVEEEEEE


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


will try later, as im goin to work soon...

as for background... hehe

FOOOORZAAAAA JUUUUVEEEEEE


waiting your AI tweaker list ><
remember to post it all for me.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


as i couldnt find dts surround sensation that u mentioned, i couldnt fixed headphones issue...
still same thing...
i cant tune it up


Sorry Erper, I thought you were using PRO Turbo... my bad...


----------



## ocman

Hey Rose321, so are you still plan on getting a H-50? If so, retailer price should be more or less $50 for H-50 these days... at least in Canada that is.


----------



## Erper

with bid modding i got even lower temps


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


with bid modding i got even lower temps











Hi Erper, what did you mod? the fans and push pull? Nice temps drop with the H-50 btw!!!


----------



## turrican9

As requested *ocman*

*JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9 (Or the Multi you need for your CPU/Overclock)
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO (Leave this at Auto)
FSB Frequency: 400 (Type in the FSB for your overclock)
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800 (Select the mem speed you're attempting. 1:1 works best in these boards when overclocking. Forget about anything else if using 4x2GB Mem.)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5 (If shooting for CAS 6, you need to up the Performance Level to 11. Or else computer will not boot)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Try 18 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 (Leave at AUTO)
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 (Leave at AUTO)
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem)
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem)
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 (Leave at AUTO)

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
DRAM Read Training: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (For best mem overclocking)
AI Clock Twister: Lighter (For best mem overclocking)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10] (Leave at 10. Only select 11 if you wanna shoot for CAS 6)
All Pull-Ins Disabled (For best mem overclocking)

CPU Voltage: 1.3250 (Or the Vcore you need for your overclock)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x (Comes in handy when Quad core at 450FSB +. Try to tune this while running Prime95 Large FFT's)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (1.52 or 1.54 will do)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30 (Raise this if trouble with high FSB speeds on Quads.)
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 (The Voltage you need for your RAM. These boards overvolts RAM by approx 0.08. My findings is that 1.94 - 1.96 has worked well for me in these boards)
NB Voltage: 1.30 (It may help raising this if problems with 4x2GB mem)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10 (Leave)
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50 (Leave)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance*


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi Erper, what did you mod? the fans and push pull? Nice temps drop with the H-50 btw!!!










ive added one more 120 on block, turned on fan in front of the case...
and now i was thinking to add one more fan but dont know where, top or side...


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As requested *ocman*

*JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9 (Or the Multi you need for your CPU/Overclock)
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO (Leave this at Auto)
FSB Frequency: 400 (Type in the FSB for your overclock) 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800 (Select the mem speed you're attempting. 1:1 works best in these boards when overclocking. Forget about anything else if using 4x2GB Mem.)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5 (If shooting for CAS 6, you need to up the Performance Level to 11. Or else computer will not boot)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Try 18 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 (Leave at AUTO)
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 (Leave at AUTO)
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 (Leave at AUTO)

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
DRAM Read Training: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (For best mem overclocking)
AI Clock Twister: Lighter (For best mem overclocking)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10] (Leave at 10. Only select 11 if you wanna shoot for CAS 6)
All Pull-Ins Disabled (For best mem overclocking)

CPU Voltage: 1.3250 (Or the Vcore you need for your overclock)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x (Comes in handy when Quad core at 450FSB +. Try to tune this while running Prime95 Large FFT's)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (1.52 or 1.54 will do)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30 (Raise this if trouble with high FSB speeds on Quads.)
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 (The Voltage you need for your RAM. These boards overvolts RAM by approx 0.08. My findings is that 1.94 - 1.96 has worked well for me in these boards)
NB Voltage: 1.30 (It may help raising this if problems with 4x2GB mem)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10 (Leave)
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50 (Leave)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance*


If you're posting this for Rose, i think and better would be that he/she dont touch anything about timmings on memory cause its causing instability with 8gb...
all that needs to be set up is voltage on it, around 1.90


----------



## Petrol

I love when this thread is bumped







Even if it's quad-core talk


----------



## Erper

in last 7 days, i had 3 bsods... still didnt figure out what would be problem...


----------



## dlerch

Erper,

I have a very similar setup and have had nothing but trouble with the x4 ram sticks. I noticed you have a prq pro, will these settings work with the p5q pro turbo? I'd love to get 8gigs of ram stable o this machine.

I might try these settings tomorrow.


----------



## Erper

it would work... but as i said.. max oc of memory would be 861-880

Note:
but also, every system have their "own" soul so u have to be very patient to get it work as u want


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As requested *ocman*

*JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9 (Or the Multi you need for your CPU/Overclock)
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO (Leave this at Auto)
FSB Frequency: 400 (Type in the FSB for your overclock) 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800 (Select the mem speed you're attempting. 1:1 works best in these boards when overclocking. Forget about anything else if using 4x2GB Mem.)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5 (If shooting for CAS 6, you need to up the Performance Level to 11. Or else computer will not boot)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Try 18 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 (Leave at AUTO)
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 (Leave at AUTO)
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 (Leave at AUTO)

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
DRAM Read Training: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (For best mem overclocking)
AI Clock Twister: Lighter (For best mem overclocking)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10] (Leave at 10. Only select 11 if you wanna shoot for CAS 6)
All Pull-Ins Disabled (For best mem overclocking)

CPU Voltage: 1.3250 (Or the Vcore you need for your overclock)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x (Comes in handy when Quad core at 450FSB +. Try to tune this while running Prime95 Large FFT's)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (1.52 or 1.54 will do)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30 (Raise this if trouble with high FSB speeds on Quads.)
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 (The Voltage you need for your RAM. These boards overvolts RAM by approx 0.08. My findings is that 1.94 - 1.96 has worked well for me in these boards)
NB Voltage: 1.30 (It may help raising this if problems with 4x2GB mem)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10 (Leave)
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50 (Leave)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance*


turrican9, thanks for your template from those countless trial and error!!! Great stuff!!!
















Rose321, hope you can make use of turrican9's template and wish you success!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


ive added one more 120 on block, turned on fan in front of the case...
and now i was thinking to add one more fan but dont know where, top or side...


Nice! so you are setting up a push pull and increasing airflow into the case.

I've got 5 x 120mm fans installed (1 front, 2 top, 2 side) with H-50's fan at the back... other than a bit noisy (primarily due the two side fans), this system is a vacuum cleaner... collect dust fast...







not sure if installing filters would help remedy the dust issue though...


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Nice! so you are setting up a push pull and increasing airflow into the case.

I've got 5 x 120mm fans installed (1 front, 2 top, 2 side) with H-50's fan at the back... other than a bit noisy (primarily due the two side fans), this system is a vacuum cleaner... collect dust fast...







not sure if installing filters would help remedy the dust issue though...










when i had freezer 2 i turned off front one cause it was causing same problem, collecting dust as mad...
without it i didnt clean it for 2 months... few day ago when i was setting up h50.. auch.. gpu, psu and cpu cooler were all dusty.. .even a case was dusty... how.. will never know...
for me front one is working only cause of hdd's... otherwise i would turn it off definetly or maybe decide to buy one NB and put infront... as for filters... that would just reduce airflow...


----------



## Erper

@oc....
what are ur temps on h50...
and whats ur fsb for cpu...


----------



## Rose321

@ocman no i'm not getting the H50 anymore after i got a cheap 2nd hand Mega Shadow

no it's not working. failed failed failed. 8gb not works for that at all.
Back to 4GB in everything auto again...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14325395*
> when i had freezer 2 i turned off front one cause it was causing same problem, collecting dust as mad...
> without it i didnt clean it for 2 months... few day ago when i was setting up h50.. auch.. gpu, psu and cpu cooler were all dusty.. .even a case was dusty... how.. will never know...
> for me front one is working only cause of hdd's... otherwise i would turn it off definetly or maybe decide to buy one NB and put infront... as for filters... that would just reduce airflow...


*Erper*, oh well... decreased airflow in exchange for cleaner interior... I'm willing to make that change.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14325980*
> @oc....
> what are ur temps on h50...
> and whats ur fsb for cpu...


*Temps since last night are as shown below:*










*Erper*, I have nearly 2 dozens of tabs opened in firefox, java downloader client, and e-mail client, and of course, internet security software running since last night coming back from BSOD.

As for my E5200 R0 CPU, it's currently set to 12.5 x 320FSB, 1:1 ratio, running @ 4GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14326101*
> @ocman no i'm not getting the H50 anymore after i got a cheap 2nd hand Mega Shadow
> 
> no it's not working. failed failed failed. 8gb not works for that at all.
> Back to 4GB in everything auto again...


*Rose321*, the way to begin with RAMs, is to set CPU at stock... and try to increase DRAM's freq. from low (1:1 ratio) to high... and test for stability at each set freq... try until you get to the freq. of desire... (in some case, especially if RAMs are not listed in the QVL, you might not even run them stable at their rated speed for long period of time (above 800 rated FSB).

*P.S.:* *turrican9*, I had another BSOD yesterday... I believe it's CPU related... got the error code signature on record... don't know how to read them though...









*Changes since then in BIOS:* *vNB* set from 1.1V to *1.2V* and *CPU PLL* set from 1.5 V to *1.52V* (haven't touch that for a long long time), while all else the same as before. I didn't need to make these changes in the past... but I was also using winXP 32bit back then instead of win7 64bit now.









The computer now seems running smoother (like normal) without noticeable lags or hiccups...









*Erper*, room temp/ambient temp is around 24C btw.


----------



## Maverickj

Hi folks

My E8400 has been working great on my P5Q Pro Turbo and in view of the launch of Battlefield 3 I am thinking of upgrading to a Quad CPU.

Will this board take a quad and if so I would appreciate some recomendations.

Many thanks


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14307968*
> Hi MUff1N, is the colour scheme of the whole interface supposed to be black for the latest version 8700? Or do I need a DirectX11 card to see the actual colour scheme?
> 
> Less for my liking compared to version 7100 colour scheme I'm used to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue? Thanks!


Yea ocman, its supposed to be black color scheme, but I like it that way...each to his own.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickj;14328050*
> Hi folks
> 
> My E8400 has been working great on my P5Q Pro Turbo and in view of the launch of Battlefield 3 I am thinking of upgrading to a Quad CPU.
> 
> Will this board take a quad and if so I would appreciate some recomendations.
> 
> Many thanks


Yes, as members here have described in the past, quads are a bit more difficult to overclock compared to duals!









P.S. Welcome Maverickj *back*!!! Have fun in this club!!! Happy overclocking!!!









Q9000 series would be great choice!

*P.S.:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14328065*
> Yea ocman, its supposed to be black color scheme, but I like it that way...each to his own.


Alright, thanks MUff1N!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickj;14328050*
> Hi folks
> 
> My E8400 has been working great on my P5Q Pro Turbo and in view of the launch of Battlefield 3 I am thinking of upgrading to a Quad CPU.
> 
> Will this board take a quad and if so I would appreciate some recomendations.
> 
> Many thanks


Yes it would..









Many of P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q Pro TURBO users are using a top of a line C2Q..

I would recommend you a *Q9550 E0 stepping* or a *Q9650* FTW..

Also Q9400 are OK but they have 6MB of Cache compared to 12MB of Q9450,Q9550 and Q9650..

If you buy a Q9550 E0 stepping for example you would be able to take it to 3.8GHz easily (up to 3.9GHz max stable in P95 Large FFT test)..

A Q9650 would hit 4GHz easily and go up to 4.1GHz stable in P95 Large FFT test..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14328117*
> Yes it would..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q Pro TURBO users are using a top of a line C2Q..
> 
> I would recommend you a *Q9550 E0 stepping* or a *Q9650* FTW..
> 
> Also Q9400 are OK but they have 6MB of Cache compared to 12MB of Q9450,Q9550 and Q9650..
> 
> If you buy a Q9550 E0 stepping for example you would be able to take it to 3.8GHz easily (up to 3.9GHz max stable in P95 Large FFT test)..
> 
> A Q9650 would hit 4GHz easily and go up to 4.1GHz stable in P95 Large FFT test..
> 
> CHEERS..


^this


----------



## Erper

@ocman
lad why dont u change ur cpu... i know its 4ghz but its duo core...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14328162*
> @ocman
> lad why dont u change ur cpu... i know its 4ghz but its duo core...


Yes I know, I'm actually looking to buy 2nd hand quad core dirt cheap.


----------



## Erper

are you anywhere in europe or...


----------



## Erper

and one validation from me:

LINK










LINK 2


----------



## MUff1N

Seems like there's still this misconception that a quad is better than a duo in most cases which just isn't true for almost any app or game out there.








Most apps & games will only utilize 2 cores at a time, so a highly OCed duo will perform equally well for games an apps as quad.
I average 50-90 fps in most games (crysis 2, badcompany 2, cod 4 MW, etc) with x16AF / x8-x16AA using DX11.
Most of the games out there now are more GPU dependent than CPU so for this a good OCed graphics card & duo will perform just fine...








The only benefit a quad has over a duo is multi tasking.









I'm positive there will be those that will disagree with me on this, but I'm the one using my system for gaming & I'm telling you it works great as it is without a quad.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14328529*
> Seems like there's still this misconception that a quad is better than a duo in most cases which just isn't true for almost any app or game out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most apps & games will only utilize 2 cores at a time, so a highly OCed duo will perform equally well for games an apps as quad.
> I average 50-90 fps in most games (crysis 2, badcompany 2, cod 4 MW, etc) with x16AF / x8-x16AA using DX11.
> Most of the games out there now are more GPU dependent than CPU so for this a good OCed graphics card & duo will perform just fine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only benefit a quad has over a duo is multi tasking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm positive there will be those that will disagree with me on this, but I'm the one using my system for gaming & I'm telling you it works great as it is without a quad.


i agree...
but still.. its nice to have quad no matter what.. ehhe

anyway...

ive tried
485 - 1.44v - not working
486 - 1.46v - not working
481 - 1.43v - working

so max fsb on this mobo is 481...
now, im on 3.84ghz...


----------



## Erper

and one more test on h50 and temps
this time on 3.4ghz


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Seems like there's still this misconception that a quad is better than a duo in most cases which just isn't true for almost any app or game out there.








Most apps & games will only utilize 2 cores at a time, so a highly OCed duo will perform equally well for games an apps as quad.
I average 50-90 fps in most games (crysis 2, badcompany 2, cod 4 MW, etc) with x16AF / x8-x16AA using DX11. 
Most of the games out there now are more GPU dependent than CPU so for this a good OCed graphics card & duo will perform just fine...








The only benefit a quad has over a duo is multi tasking.









I'm positive there will be those that will disagree with me on this, but I'm the one using my system for gaming & I'm telling you it works great as it is without a quad.










I agree!









I just can so utilize a quad core given all the resource hogging programs I run on my computer.

My E5200 R0 is still good... it's just that I wish it has a 12MB L2 cache like Q9550 or Q9650!









Btw, the amount of cache is a big part of why some CPUs are more expensive.

*P.S.:*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


are you anywhere in europe or...


Nope, I'm from Canada, but I've been to Europe!


----------



## MUff1N

_That went better than I was expecting..._








What really helps out the E8400 is the 6mb _24 way associative L2_
with processing speed when OCed to 4GHz & a 2008 FSB.









At stock speeds & fsb this is slow in comparison...noticeably slowwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Maverickj

Thanks guys

I'll see if I can get a cheap Q9550 / Q9650 on ebay.

Might just hang on to the E8400 as backup.

Mav


----------



## dlerch

I got my q9550 on ebay for like 200 bucks. That is 100 dollars cheaper than newegg


----------



## turrican9

If any of you guys was in Norway, I could have sold you either a Q9400 or a Q9650 for cheap. I only need one of them for my secondary system.

The shipping is way to expensive when sending to other countries...

In fact, if any of you lived nearby, I would almost have given away my P5Q-E or P5Q PRO Turbo. They are worth very little to me, and not worth much in Norway.

However, Quad 775 CPU's are going overpriced here... However, I would have sold mine for a nice price...


----------



## Erper

q9xxx is overpriced everywhere... 6 months ago when i was cheking one webiste for q9550s the price was 320e


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


I got my q9550 on ebay for like 200 bucks. That is 100 dollars cheaper than newegg


$200 for a new Q9550? Nice!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


If any of you guys was in Norway, I could have sold you either a Q9400 or a Q9650 for cheap. I only need one of them for my secondary system.

The shipping is way to expensive when sending to other countries...

In fact, if any of you lived nearby, I would almost have given away my P5Q-E or P5Q PRO Turbo. They are worth very little to me, and not worth much in Norway.

However, Quad 775 CPU's are going overpriced here... However, I would have sold mine for a nice price...


Too bad I'm in Canada...


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Too bad I'm in Canada...

















i heard that e7200 r beasts of ocing.. offcourse, beside e8xxx series...

i have e2160 and from 1.8 i got to 3.2 stable...
from e6550 from 2.3 to 3.5


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


q9xxx is overpriced everywhere... 6 months ago when i was cheking one webiste for q9550s the price was 320e


Q9550*S* is lower TDP version of a Q9550..

It has 65W TDP and therefore is ment for HTPC or things like that where you want passive cooled CPU for the sake of lower noise..

That's why it's so expensive..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

@King.. what do u say about my tests from yesterday


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14336069*
> @King.. what do u say about my tests from yesterday


What were you testing,max speed of your system?

Your RAM is holding you back but still nice 4.08GHz vaildation..









Now submit the score into 4GHz club.. FTW:heyyou:

My Q9550 is ROCK SOLID @ 4GHz (471 x 8.5) with 1.31V (LOAD) so I beat you..









I have told you to run P95 Custom size 320K<320K for 20 min to heat up CPU so you could see how really your H50 is performing..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Only ram is bettr in ur setup


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14336199*
> Only ram is bettr in ur setup


Yup this RAM is making my Q9550 stable @ 4.2GHz w/ 1.37V (LOAD)..


















CHEERS..


----------



## Maverickj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14332247*
> If any of you guys was in Norway, I could have sold you either a Q9400 or a Q9650 for cheap. I only need one of them for my secondary system.
> 
> The shipping is way to expensive when sending to other countries...
> 
> In fact, if any of you lived nearby, I would almost have given away my P5Q-E or P5Q PRO Turbo. They are worth very little to me, and not worth much in Norway.
> 
> However, Quad 775 CPU's are going overpriced here... However, I would have sold mine for a nice price...


I'm in Northern Ireland if that is close enough?

How much are you selling them for?

Thanks


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickj;14330908*
> Thanks guys
> 
> I'll see if I can get a cheap Q9550 / Q9650 on ebay.
> 
> Might just hang on to the E8400 as backup.
> 
> Mav


Hey Mav, while you are waiting on getting a quad you could really speed up your system setting it up the way I have it now.
Your memory should be able to run at 1004MHz with 5-5-5-15 timings & 2.1-2.2v.








Having your FSB set at 502 (2008MHz QDR) really increases your memory throughput!










These are my current settings...for my E8400-P5Q Pro Turbo OC.









E8400 4.0GHz OC (4016MHz)
502 X 8 (2008 FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1 (1004MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.33125v
FSB: 1.320v
NB: 1.400v (When *ALL 4 memory slots are used*, if only 2 use less NB voltage)
SB: 1.10v (minimum)
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.580v
DRAM: 2.100v

C1E: Disabled (Enhanced Halt State)
EIST: Disabled (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 10
Separate RAM Pull-ins Enabled
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Light
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized


----------



## dlerch

Hey Muffin,

How are you liking that V6 GT? I really like mine. Runs super cool


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Hey Muffin,

How are you liking that V6 GT? I really like mine. Runs super cool


Works like it needs to & keeps my CPU running nice & cool even at 4GHz. 
Also, since its a 200w cooler it can be used for the newer Core series quads when I finally do upgrade to that kind of a system.


----------



## Erper

hi guys.. would u swap p5q pro for deluxe one... 
thx


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys.. would u swap p5q pro for deluxe one... 
thx


P5Q Deluxe is the superior board. It will be much better as to mem overclocking, and using all 4 slots. It also has advanced GTL tweaking for Quads at 450FSB +.

So, yes.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


hi guys.. would u swap p5q pro for deluxe one... 
thx


Yes I would but not if it would cost me much money..

200MHz of extra speed is not really worth much (3.8GHz vs 4GHz for example)..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

well guy is lookin for 80e... but im willing to make some deal


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


i heard that e7200 r beasts of ocing.. offcourse, beside e8xxx series...

i have e2160 and from 1.8 i got to 3.2 stable...
from e6550 from 2.3 to 3.5


Erper, they are beasts for ocing... but most of them (except for the E8xxx series) have small L2 cache size (2MB and under) which is a drawback including my E5200...


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Erper, they are beasts for ocing... but most of them (except for the E8xxx series) have small L2 cache size (2MB and under) which is a drawback including my E5200...










well, to be honest, for me speed counts.. hehe


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14354762*
> well, to be honest, for me speed counts.. hehe:drunken:


It's been such a hard time for me in getting a great quad for cheap as a minor upgrade for my current system...


----------



## Erper

i know... they are still expensive...


----------



## ocman

Hi all,

If for $600 CAD:

You can get a powerful 2nd hand 775 quad core system (all components are next to top of the line at their time), everything's working, but warranties are running out.

Would you buy it?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi all,

If for $600 CAD:

You can get a powerful 2nd hand 775 quad core system (all components are next to top of the line at their time), everything's working, but warranties are running out.

Would you buy it?


Specs?

Also, why not save money and go Sandy. The performance jump is great.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Specs?

Also, why not save money and go Sandy. The performance jump is great.


I'll PM you to see the deal!


----------



## Rose321

seriously.. those 8GB users who manage to get it works n without the pc freeze.. please post your whole AI Tweaker.
I'm sick of pull my 4GB ram on n off from the motherboard.
I just cant get it work.. it keep on freeze on loading screen.

Please post the whole AI Tweaker settings. 8GB users.. please help.


----------



## dlerch

I've been trying over and over and over again myself. I can't get the ram to be stable. It is a royal pain in the ass too because sometimes I have to remove the cmos battery to get my comp to boot again. I have a SLI setup so you know how annoying it must be to remove the memory card every time I need to adjust the ram.


----------



## dlerch

One suggestion would be just to but two 4gb sticks of DDR2. More expensive but you get your gigs and your stability of dual channel.


----------



## dlerch

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231181

Is it a slot issue or a memory size issue?

This kit isn't too bad.

I could sell all 4 sticks of my DDR2 4x4gb gskill memory for at least 100 bucks. Then just get this set and I'm only out another 60 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


seriously.. those 8GB users who manage to get it works n without the pc freeze.. please post your whole AI Tweaker.
I'm sick of pull my 4GB ram on n off from the motherboard.
I just cant get it work.. it keep on freeze on loading screen.

Please post the whole AI Tweaker settings. 8GB users.. please help.


these are my setting for now...

AI OC Manual
CPU Ratop 8.5
FSB 425
DRAM Freq 851

Dram static Disable
Dram Read Disable
Mem Oc Charger Enable
Ai Clock Auto
Ai Trans Auto

CPU voltage 1.25625

Load Line Enable
Cpu Spread Disable
PCIE Disable
CPU clock Auto
NB clock Auto
CPU margin Optimized

CPU Ratio 8.5
C1E Disable
Max Cpu Disable
Intel VT Enable (if u dont use VT u can disable)
CPU TM Disable

Max ratio on ur cpu is 7*425=2.9
so i belive that no matter how high u go with fsb on this cpu, he wont be able to match with ur ram...
and also, ur cpu is problem...

Also check this out
LINK


----------



## MUff1N

NO one seems to mention these very important settings that directly effect the ram performance & compatibility.









AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: Lower number (10 & lower) Higher performance.
Higher number (11 & up) better compatibility & stability.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14365079*
> NO one seems to mention these very important settings that directly effect the ram performance & compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Transaction Booster: Manual
> Performance Level: Lower number (10 & lower) Higher performance.
> Higher number (11 & up) better compatibility & stability.


first he needs so start with oc than with fine tunning later... his cpu is pulling him back


----------



## dlerch

I want two different SSDS with two different OS types on them. Then a 3rd 1tb media drive which I already have. I am unsure how to configure a boot sequence with two hard drives that have OS's on them. Will the p5q pro turbo bring me to a boot screen with my current windows 7 boot and a second option for snow leopard if it is on two separate drives?

Just curious how the p5q pro turbo distinguishes boot priority.


----------



## dlerch

And also is this possible, running sli mode on a p5q pro turbo in OSX? That might be asking for too much :-D


----------



## Erper

ok one by one...
as for 2 different systems, yes, u can use ssd but i dont know why would u use ssd for osx...
second, as for boot priority i know that when i was using linux, first i instaled win7 than linux, and when i was booting he was showing me window in which u can choose OS u wanna boot up...
as for sli mod in osx, check the rest of the forum for it... i think it might work..
cheers


----------



## dlerch

Anyone know how to get osx to work with sata drives using EFI? I am following the guide on page 1 and I am getting the "Still waiting for root device" message. I am going to try and format the HD with macdrive and see if that works. If it doesn't, I may need a sata kext file. Because I do not have a ide compatible HDD.

UPDATE: So I got Snow Leopard to install. But I can't get it to boot with two GPUs in. Is there a SLI Patch for OSX? I'd like to not have to lose the 2nd card. As it is essential for gaming at this time.

UPDATE!!!

I got OSX and Windows 7 Ultimate on a dual boot startup, AND I have SLI enabled in OSX. It was a pain in @$$$!!!! but well worth it. I freaking love this motherboard. OSX is screaming fast, boots in like 10 seconds. I can't wait to see how Win7 and OSX boot with SSDs.

Another day another war! Dlerch +1. Apple 0.


----------



## Rose321

This is what i got running 4gb only. not thinking to make it 8GB.. might just sell the extra 4GB away.
Guess this is the best i got.

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [07.0]
FSB Frequency [480]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to NB [400 MHz]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-960MHz]
DRAM Timing Control [Manual]
1st Information
Cas Latency [5 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [5]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [5]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [12]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [Auto]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [Auto]
Write Recovery Time [5 DRAM Clocks]
Read to Precharge Time [Auto]

2nd & 3rd Information all [AUTO]

DRAM Static Read Control [Disable]
DRAM Read Training [Disable]
MEM. OC Charger [Enabled]
Ai Clock Twister [Auto]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]

CPU Voltage [1.27500]
CPU GTL Reference [0.63x]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
FSB Termination Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.90]
NB Voltage [1.40]
SB Voltage [Auto]
PCIE SATA Voltage [Auto]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
NB Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Optimized]

CPU Ratio Setting [07.0]
C1E Support [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Disabled]


----------



## Erper

for a higher oc, rose, u will need either faster memory or better cpu...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14367849*
> Anyone know how to get osx to work with sata drives using EFI? I am following the guide on page 1 and I am getting the "Still waiting for root device" message. I am going to try and format the HD with macdrive and see if that works. If it doesn't, I may need a sata kext file. Because I do not have a ide compatible HDD.
> 
> UPDATE: So I got Snow Leopard to install. But I can't get it to boot with two GPUs in. Is there a SLI Patch for OSX? I'd like to not have to lose the 2nd card. As it is essential for gaming at this time.
> 
> UPDATE!!!
> 
> I got OSX and Windows 7 Ultimate on a dual boot startup, AND I have SLI enabled in OSX. It was a pain in @$$$!!!! but well worth it. I freaking love this motherboard. OSX is screaming fast, boots in like 10 seconds. I can't wait to see how Win7 and OSX boot with SSDs.
> 
> Another day another war! Dlerch +1. Apple 0.


Excellent Job Dlerch!!!









Mind to share the details on how you get it to work? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dlerch

Ok, it has a lot of steps and I had to do a lot of digging. But I finally got it to work.

-What you will need:
-iboot is on dvd
-RETAIL copy of SL, not the grey disk that came with your sisters Macbook Pro. The grey disks are proprietary versions that are branded for specific setups that they were included with. Retail copies work with hackintosh.
-kext files for the p5q pro turbo
-post install program like multibeast, includes a kext editor, multiboot installer, or you can just leave the iboot dvd in your drive and boot from that if you don't mind the extra 5 seconds it tacks onto your boot cycle.
-if you want to run all 4 cores in osx, you will want some modded bios: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=167407&st=60&gopid=1724265entry1724265

Also keep in mind, none of these bios mods or osx installs, and achi changes have effected my windows setup at all.

There are a few things that I overlooked that I will share.

When you want to install OSX, unplug your spare hard drives, video cards, pci cards, etc etc. Just your dvd drive and the hard drive you want to install to.

You want to make sure your windows 7 install is configured for ACHI. If it is already installed and not configured for ACHI, use this post install fix!

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html

Now once that is good to go, configure your sata settings in your bios to ACHI instead of IDE. Also make sure your 1st boot device is optical/dvd drive.

Now you are about ready to begin.

I used this guide to get OSX installed: http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=249172&st=0&gopid=1724274entry1724274

Worked flawlessly, just really make sure you don't have a 2nd GPU installed/plugged in.

I used this guide to get dual GPUs working in OSX. Not true SLI, but it boots and does not have a kernal freakout:http://aquamac.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=hack1&action=display&thread=569&page=1#ixzz1TQzBNRrO

After that just do some googling to get your sound and network card kext files. Insanely macforums will probably have you covered. The first guide that has you use iboot has the proper kext files. Hope that helps!


----------



## MUff1N

Small mistake dlerch, but easily done as I've done it myself...








It is AHCI, not ACHI...








*Advanced Host Controller Interface (AHCI)*

Btw, I made a reg file entry to enable this in W7 even if you already have
the OS installed as IDE.


----------



## Erper

would u swap q9550 for i3 2100 temporarily???


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


would u swap q9550 for i3 2100 temporarily???


Well a Ci3 2100 is a nice CPU especially for gaming..

It has 2cores/4threads and it's on pair with stock Q9550 *CLICK HERE* (in some tests Ci3 is faster and in some Q9550,but very much similar)..

Now once you OC Q9550 it would be faster no doubt.. (notice that you can't OC a Ci3 2100)..

I would say not worth a hustle and since you're running a Q9550 @ 3.8GHz it would be a downgrade..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Woops! Yeah it is a simple fix that enables a dual boot. Still got some kinks to be worked out, I just wish OSX had the plug and play ability that windows had.


----------



## dlerch

What timings are better for this board?

This: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231182

Or this?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231301

I want 8 gigs, and there is no way I can get a stable rig with 4 sticks


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14406363*
> What timings are better for this board?
> 
> This: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231182
> 
> Or this?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231301
> 
> I want 8 gigs, and there is no way I can get a stable rig with 4 sticks


Get *THIS KIT* as *it's on QV List for P5Q Pro Turbo* and that's very important for these mobos as theyre really picky about RAM..

Even though its 6-6-6-18 you would not notice any significant difference in performance compared to 5-5-5-15 kit..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Thanks! +rep I am ordering it now. No more bsod with 8 gigs of ram. I would have bought x2 8gig sticks but they are just too expensive.


----------



## KingT

Good luck..









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


NO one seems to mention these very important settings that directly effect the ram performance & compatibility.









AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: Lower number (10 & lower) Higher performance. 
Higher number (11 & up) better compatibility & stability.


I noticed a huge loss in performance going from PL 10 to PL 11, found it a better solution to loosen up memory timings or just set them to auto.

Since it's the summer and weather is hot I dialed down my settings to 400 FSB with RAM matching speed at 4-4-4-12 and CPU at 3.4ghz. Aside from benching I can't even notice a speed difference between this and 475+ FSB and it generates a lot less heat, especially with C1E on which no longer leads to instacrash!


----------



## ocman

It takes 1.42V VCore to stabilize my E5200 R0 @ 4GHz now...

Try to see if I can get it stable with lower VCore close to 1.4V...

Trying to figure out the reasons for the need:

Will it be heat problem due to increased ambient temp (27-28C used to be 22C)?
Will it be dusty chassis interior and case fans (again heat related)?
or Will it be degrading component(s)?


----------



## Erper

for dust... do u have one pull in fan on front of the case... if yes, that yes again.. it will be dusty...
as for temp, yes, temp of ambient will go a bit up...
as degrading... well.. will u use this setup ur whole life


----------



## Erper

and one more test... now im very proud of my setup, even with 8gb memory


----------



## KingT

@* Erper *

Report the post man,do not quote it..









And what kind of a test is that,that's sensor test in RealTemp with P95 for a couple of minutes..

Use P95 DIRECTLY large FFT to see what's your OC made of..









CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

KingT, agreed. No way that setup will go steady in p95. I haven't seen anyone make 8gb happen in 4 slots without BSOD.


----------



## turrican9

Even with two slots filled and a light overclock these motherboards will BSOD if they have long enough uptime in Windows. My Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R is up in it's 10th day in windows, without a reboot, and still going strong.

Both my P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E would BSOD after many days/a week uptime, no matter what. I gave up, as I needed my secondary system to be a solid 24/7 system that had no issues with long uptimes.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Even with two slots filled and a light overclock these motherboards will BSOD if they have long enough uptime in Windows. My Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R is up in it's 10th day in windows, without a reboot, and still going strong.

Both my P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E would BSOD after many days/a week uptime, no matter what. I gave up, as I needed my secondary system to be a solid 24/7 system that had no issues with long uptimes.


so far, after 3 days, i didnt have bsods...
in an hour ill test with p95 for another hour or 2 and let u know...


----------



## Erper

idk why, but after 17min first worker stopped.... the rest of them are working and i passed 1024k test...
[Mon Aug 01 19:20:50 2011]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## KingT

My late P5Q Pro never BSODed until it has died for over 18 months.. (3.9GHz OC = 459MHz FSB)..

Also This P5QC is BSOD free for 2months now (4GHz/471MHz FSB OC)..

So the statement that these P5Q boards BSOD after few days of continuous up time does not apply on all P5Q motherboards generally..

In my experience these P5Q mobos are ROCK SOLID..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


idk why, but after 17min first worker stopped.... the rest of them are working and i passed 1024k test...
[Mon Aug 01 19:20:50 2011]
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


What's FSB frequency?

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

can u explain to me why 1st worker stopped and the rest of them are still doing test


----------



## Dillmiester

This board is rock solid nobody should have any stability issues unless the board is faulty which is unlikely if its running for any extended period without crashing, its user error with the bios settings.


----------



## Dillmiester

Erper what is your performance level and FSB strap set to?


----------



## Erper

fsb strap and performance are at auto...

second attempt for p95


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


can u explain to me why 1st worker stopped and the rest of them are still doing test


What's FSB frequency?

If it's above 450MHz then it's lack of advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS that are crucial for P95 Large FFT stability on all cores..

Try to play with CPU GTL option,try different values and also try to add more vFSB (if you're using x0.65 GTL) or less vFSB if you try 0.61x GTL..

I have written several times how GTL works on these motherboards and how it correlates with vFSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14426059*
> What's FSB frequency?
> 
> If it's above 450MHz then it's lack of advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS that are crucial for P95 Large FFT stability on all cores..
> 
> Try to play with CPU GTL option,try different values and also try to add more vFSB (if you're using x0.65 GTL) or less vFSB if you try 0.61x GTL..
> 
> I have written several times how GTL works on these motherboards and how it correlates with vFSB..
> 
> CHEERS..


FSB is on 470
for now, gtl is on auto, but was thinking to put on 0.63


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14426053*
> fsb strap and performance are at auto...


Thats why people have issues. You cannot expect to run higher and higher fsb with auto settings. (not directing at you)

At or above 400 you have to manually set the performance level to atleast 10 or higher to be stable. I've found 11 to work well in my case. The strap must be set to 400 because if at auto it goes to 333 strap even past 400. You must set the performance level, save and reboot before changing the strap or it will not boot.

AI clock twister is another flakey setting keep that between light and moderate strong is too much over 400 fsb.

Cpu margin performance, disable spread spectrum enable LLC.

You start to learn this boards quirks which is paramount to get a stable high overclock.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14426102*
> FSB is on 470
> for now, gtl is on auto, but was thinking to put on 0.63


It's due GTL voltage..

That's why I always say that these P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO motherboards *have FSB limit ~ 460MHz wit a C2Q* (due *lack proper GTL voltage settings in BIOS*,only has three options 0.61, 0.63 and 0.65)

You need to have very special CPU to be able to run 470MHz FSB stable for couple of hours in P95 Large FFT (error free)..

I have one special Q9550..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

half an hour.. no errors.. hmm....

@Dillmiester...
thx m8 for suggestions, but ive already had that settings and had a problem with it... so i wanted to try it on auto, on 4ghz to see what would happened on testing...

@KingT
u may not be the only one with special cpu./. ehhehe


----------



## turrican9

What may have caused my problems I have no answer to. Only thing I use my secondary computer for is a Utorrent constantly running and surfing.

Only thing I know is I have no uptime promlems with my Gigabyte board.


----------



## Erper

almost an hour of test, and 2nd worker stopped... the rest of the are working.. temp went up to 70c...

Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
Self-test 1024K passed!
[Mon Aug 01 20:02:42 2011]
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
Self-test 896K passed!
[Mon Aug 01 20:18:31 2011]
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
Self-test 768K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4921875, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## dlerch

I just cannot get this sucker to go beyond 3.4/3.5ghz.

I'm almost certain it is a ram issue. I have version 0602 bios, I've done every setting people have told me.

This is something that just occurred to me, should I not have my ram in each of the yellow slots? Dual channel mode I guess?


----------



## KingT

@ *Erper*

GTL voltage option FTW..









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14426575*
> 
> This is something that just occurred to me, should I not have my ram in each of the yellow slots? Dual channel mode I guess?


Yeah probably RAM issue (unable to go over its rated speed of 800MHz)..

Put the RAM in Yellow RAM slots for the best overclocking results and Duall Channel mode..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Hmm I must be have a GTL voltage issue then, either that or my ram doesn't like going above 800Mhz. I was going with a CPU GTL = .63 but my NB GTL was on auto.

Here is a question too, if NB strap doesn't go above 400, what are you to do when you set fsb to say 450?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14426778*
> Hmm I must be have a GTL voltage issue then, either that or my ram doesn't like going above 800Mhz. I was going with a CPU GTL = .63 but my NB GTL was on auto.
> 
> Here is a question too, if NB strap doesn't go above 400, what are you to do when you set fsb to say 450?


I set FSB strap to AUTO or @ 333..

*And how come you have NB GTL option in BIOS?*

*P5Q Pro Turbo does not have that option available* (only Premium,Deluxe and P5Q-E)..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

I just want to run at 3.8-3.9ghz.

Right now I can run Large FFTs all day at my current settings.

Though it could certainly be a bandwidth issue with the gskill.

My mistake, I do not have NB GTL.

UPDATE: Gaaaaaah, I'm so stupid. My ram is only rated at 400mhz per stick. Ok, help me figure out what to replace it with.

This is my current ram, guessing I want something in the 1066 range?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231121


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14416868*
> for dust... do u have one pull in fan on front of the case... if yes, that yes again.. it will be dusty...
> as for temp, yes, temp of ambient will go a bit up...
> as degrading... well.. will u use this setup ur whole life


Nope, but I'll be using this for another few years before building a new one in 2014/2015.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14427034*
> Nope, but I'll be using this for another few years before building a new one in 2014/2015.


than dont go to high with volts... u can test it.. but thats it,...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14426454*
> What may have caused my problems I have no answer to. Only thing I use my secondary computer for is a Utorrent constantly running and surfing.
> 
> Only thing I know is I have no uptime promlems with my Gigabyte board.


Setting VCore to 1.4 is no longer stable for E5200 to run @ 4GHz at least true when testing last time a day or two ago.

It did pass 5 runs of IBT and an hour or so of P95 with 1.42 VCore.

Maybe consider bumping up the VCore a bit would help.









*P.S.: Interesting find: My mobo doesn't like high voltages, it takes 1.9V for my RAMs to run @ 1066 rated FSB... so far so good.*


----------



## wumpus

would anyone be so kind as to tell me what the lowest value you can set for FSB is?

thanks


----------



## Dillmiester

Guys trust me on the strap and performance level, it cannot be set to auto or it will give you too low of a value, usually 8. Your strap is what affects the timings and latency of the chipset. When I go above 400 fsb I am no longer stable at 10.

I know because of extensive testing on my board with several different CPU's and also because I went through hell trying to get my freinds P5Q-SE stable at 4ghz with a e7500 over the phone. We finally narrowed it down to the strap setting to low. It seems to be directly affected by what type of memory you are running.

I have also another freind that runs a Q6600 on a P5Q vanilla the same is true.

All I can say is set to atleast 11 to be safe.

Your memory timings will also set themselves to low if you have it at auto.

For instance on my board at 400 strap if I set to auto it gives me a row recycle time of 42 which is just too low to possibly be stable. Especially if your running high density modules.


----------



## dlerch

So my ram has a limit of 400mhz. So it limits the strap to 400. That explains why I can't get it stable beyond that.


----------



## Dillmiester

The ram is not limited to 800mhz. Thats just the final strap for the board. The ram settings are not dependant on it but they are affected by it if set to auto.

I run 400 strap with 420fsb meaning my ram is at 840. I use 4-4-4-12-5-50 on the ram 45 on the recycle is not stable much over 400.


----------



## Dillmiester

Heres a suggestion I just realized, I had just downloaded memset and it allows you to adjust the performance level in real time including your memory timings, that would allow you to easily narrow down ram/strap issues.


----------



## KingT

I run STRAP @ AUTO (or 333) and it's ROCK SOLID @ 471MHz FSB (RAM @ 940MHz)..

Performance Level is another thing and if you run *FSB:RAM=1:1* (example 450Mhz FSB = 900MHz RAM) then *value of 10* is a must!

If you run *FSB:RAM= 5:6* then Performance level is *usually 8* (example 450MHz FSB and RAM @ 1080MHz)..

Just set STRAP to AUTO and you're fine in 99% cases..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

I dunno, I am running DDR2 800 PC2 6400. Not 1066 8500. I'm pretty sure that this is holding me back. Unless I'm just overlooking something.

I am running 1:1, and 20% OC is as high as I can go. Running performance level 10. And I am sure it is a memory issue because Small FFTs run fine with prime 95 on a 30% OC but Large FFTs do not(more mem used).

Large FFTs run fine at 20% OC with this memory, 400mhz fsb, ram rated at 400mhz. Coincidence? Nope.

So what I want is 1066 (PC2 8500) atleast 4-8gigs worth, and it must be in the QVL. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dillmiester

Thats fine if your modules are capable of that high of frequency, the only reason its able to is because the memory timings are so loose.

If left to its own devices its going to always set the ram too low on 1:1 which anyone with 800mhz modules is gonna encounter, its 99 percent of people running < 1066 capable modules.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;14427539*
> Thats fine if your modules are capable of that high of frequency, the only reason its able to is because the memory timings are so loose.
> 
> If left to its own devices its going to always set the ram too low on 1:1 which anyone with 800mhz modules is gonna encounter, its 99 percent of people running < 1066 capable modules.


This has nothing to do with RAM modules as it's purely motherboard limitation..

Set PL=10 (or higher) for FSB:RAM=1:1 and PL8 for 5:6..

Set STRAP to AUTO (or 333) and that's it..

I have Apacer 2x1GB 800MHz CL5 modules and they work the same way as my HyperX 1066MHz CL5 (also they work perfectly together in 6GB config 2x2GB + 2x1GB)..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Sorry I didn't follow you. So I SHOULD get 1066 capable modules?

EDIT: Hmmm, I went with the stock CL5 timings. I thought that would be fine?


----------



## Erper

ok, after 2.5h of testing, i had 1 error on first and 2 errors on second worker....


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14427646*
> Sorry I didn't follow you. So I SHOULD get 1066 capable modules?


if u want to....


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14427663*
> ok, after 2.5h of testing, i had 1 error on first and *2 errors on second worker.*...


How could you have 2 errors on the same core as when error occurs test immediately stops on that worker..

Also when did 1st error occured (after how much time since start)?

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14427696*
> How could you have 2 errors on the same core as when error occurs test immediately stops on that worker..
> 
> Also when did 1st error occured (after how much time since start)?
> 
> CHEERS..


it was on test after 798 think so...
first and second pass he did, the 1024 and 896 or so...
than on third one, second worker stopped, the rest of them continue to work...
gtl is 63, and ram voltage is 1.96... ive putted fan on top of ram, cause during the test, it was too hot...


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;14427325*
> would anyone be so kind as to tell me what the lowest value you can set for FSB is?
> 
> thanks


anyone?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14427737*
> it was on test after 798 think so...
> first and second pass he did, the 1024 and 896 or so...
> than on third one, second worker stopped, the rest of them continue to work...
> gtl is 63, and ram voltage is 1.96... ive putted fan on top of ram, cause during the test, it was too hot...


You can try but I think that you'll never be able to get 470Mhz FSB stable in P95 Large FFT on P5Q Pro..

Instead I would start to lower FSB by 3MHz and test again until it's stable and stick with stable OC..

Check out *my 450 - 460MHz FSB template* on *1st page* of this club and work from there..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;14427779*
> anyone?


Don't know,never tried lower than 200MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

ok, will do...

just quick question, what would be better to take:

p8p67
p8p67 pro
or sabretooth p67....

i like the layout on sabretooth,
idk will i ever use second graphic card...

also, what would be difference with moded bios, and default one... any advantages?


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14427638*
> This has nothing to do with RAM modules as it's purely motherboard limitation..
> 
> Set PL=10 (or higher) for FSB:RAM=1:1 and PL8 for 5:6..
> 
> Set STRAP to AUTO (or 333) and that's it..
> 
> I have Apacer 2x1GB 800MHz CL5 modules and they work the same way as my HyperX 1066MHz CL5 (also they work perfectly together in 6GB config 2x2GB + 2x1GB)..
> 
> CHEERS..


It does because if memory is set to AUTO the timings are affected by the performance level. Which means that they will be set too low to be able to run at a 1:1 ratio which is all your gonna run with 800mhz modules at 400mhz fsb. And 8 is not stable past 400fsb and neither the 333 strap with 1:1 past 400. Its because 5:6 changes the timing set for each performance level to be much looser, thats why its able to run at that speed.

The point is that this is how he needs to get it stable.


----------



## dlerch

Kingt, I was already following your guide. Can't get it stable past a 400mhz fsb

EDIT: So Dillmiester, you're saying I do need to upgrade ram to get a performance increase in fsb?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14427815*
> ok, will do...
> 
> just quick question, what would be better to take:
> 
> p8p67
> p8p67 pro
> or sabretooth p67....
> 
> i like the layout on sabretooth,
> idk will i ever use second graphic card...
> 
> also, what would be difference with moded bios, and default one... any advantages?


If you don't plan on SLI/CrossFire then P8P67 is your option..

Otherwise go with whatever you like..

Personally I would go with Asus P8Z68-V (supports SLI/CF and it's a great motherboard)..

Between moded and stock BIOSes I haven't noticed any difference..

But I would go with *THIS BIOS* as I have used it and it works great..

@ *Dlerch*

*CLICK HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Asus P8Z68-V is 147e
p8p67 pro is 154e
and p8p67 is 130e


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;14427875*
> It does because if memory is set to AUTO the timings are affected by the performance level. Which means that they will be set too low to be able to run at a 1:1 ratio which is all your gonna run with 800mhz modules at 400mhz fsb. And 8 is not stable past 400fsb and neither the 333 strap with 1:1 past 400. Its because 5:6 changes the timing set for each performance level to be much looser, thats why its able to run at that speed.
> 
> The point is that this is how he needs to get it stable.


This is what I run (ROCK SOLID):

FSB freq= 471MHz
STRAP=333
DRAM freq = 942MHz

DRAM Timings (manually set)=
5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3
8-3-5-4-6-4-7
14-5-1-6-6

Performance Level = 10 (manually set)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14428034*
> Asus P8Z68-V is 147e
> p8p67 pro is 154e
> and p8p67 is 130e


Asus P8Z68-V is the best of the bunch,FTW..

CHEERS..


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14427879*
> Kingt, I was already following your guide. Can't get it stable past a 400mhz fsb
> 
> EDIT: So Dillmiester, you're saying I do need to upgrade ram to get a performance increase in fsb?


No you just cant run auto peformance level it sets your memory too tight and also the boards latencies.

Try it yourself open up memset and change the performance level if its unstable at those same settings.

This was most apparent with the older chipsets, with p35 and 45 came the performance level which gives you somewhat limited ability to adjust them, (but for good reason as the chipset timmings are rather complicated) it makes it harder to narrow down an instability caused by the chipset.

http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=30


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14428036*
> This is what I run (ROCK SOLID):
> 
> FSB freq= 471MHz
> STRAP=333
> DRAM freq = 942MHz
> 
> DRAM Timings (manually set)=
> 5-5-5-15-3-52-6-3
> 8-3-5-4-6-4-7
> 14-5-1-6-6
> 
> Performance Level = 10 (manually set)
> 
> CHEERS..


might order it next week...400 + 15 delivery - 8e promo code...
but need to sell this stuff as soon as possible...
Asus P8Z68-V is the best of the bunch,FTW..

Corsair 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9...
-+ Remove product € 66,90 Inc. VAT
Intel Core i5 2500K - 3.3 GHz - 6 MB L3 Cache - LGA...
-+ Remove product € 183,90 Inc. VAT
ASUS P8Z68-V - 1155 Socket - Z68 Chipset - ATX
-+ Remove product € 147 Inc. VAT
Total: € 397,80 Inc. VAT


----------



## dlerch

No luck with those timings. I'm stumped, what is your vcore?

I'm just having trouble figuring out what to put for the timings. There are so many variables there. What would you try?


----------



## Erper

mine is at 1.39


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14428646*
> No luck with those timings. I'm stumped, what is your vcore?
> 
> I'm just having trouble figuring out what to put for the timings. There are so many variables there. What would you try?


I feel you on that, it can be intimidating to look at, it seems to handle the second two sets of timings fine AUTO just not the first, set about 50 on the recycle. Your gonna want to take the ram out of the equation at this point by setting very loose timings and then when you are sure the cpu is stable you can work on tightening the timings.


----------



## dlerch

soooo...

5-5-5-15-3-50-6-3?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14428950*
> soooo...
> 
> 5-5-5-15-3-50-6-3?


as ive told u few post before, it all depends from system to system...
u cant copy settings from other guys as they might have different setup, different memory...

you have to figure it out on your own if u know what i mean...
dont want to be disrespectful but try to find those timings by yourself...

good luck


----------



## dlerch

Here is the thing, timings are the one thing I do not have a grasp on. I don't know what settings to even try.

Should I go 3-4-4-8, 4 4 4 12, 4 4 4 15, 5-5-5-15, 7-7-7-21, or 9-9-9-24?

Going up in numbers makes timing more loose correct? I'm still pretty sure I need a better ram stick. Based on my deductions, it has to be what is holding me back. My ram is only rated at 400mhz, and the systems OCs fine to 400 fsb. Anything beyond that gives BSOD. I just ordered a better set of ram, I'm gonna sell the set I have now and get 100 bucks, so its not too bad. Once it comes in I will play with the timings and see what I can get. Thanks for the hep.


----------



## ocman

Not sure if this is any help to serve as reference:

CPU Ratio Setting: *AUTO*
FSB freq: *320* = 4GHz
VCore: currently *1.42* (CPU-Z), increased from 1.4V (CPU-Z) to be stress test stable.

FSB strap to NB = *AUTO*

DRAM freq: *1067* (533.3 in CPU-Z)
DRAM voltage: *1.9*, OCZ spec. = 2.1V... Before I let DRAM voltage to run *AUTO* when set to 1067 rated FSB... and AUTO sets 1.9V. I guess my PRO Turbo likes lower voltages...

DRAM timing: 5-5-5-*18* set according to OCZ.

AI Clock Twister: *AUTO*
AI Transaction Booster: *Manual*
CPL: *10*, All Pull-Ins *Enabled*.

LLC = *Enabled*
CPU Clock Skew = *Normal*
NB Clock Skew = *Normal*

I did leave *C1E Enabled* though... so multiplier will either be at 6x or 12.5x.

All else voltages set to their default minimum values.

So far so good... no crashes or BSODs.

I'll double check my current settings in the BIOS a little later to confirm the accuracy of the above info.


----------



## dlerch

well I tried every possible vcore from like 1.25-1.39 and while I can get stable test with small ffts, large ffts still crash. Ordered new ram, trying diff timings this evening.


----------



## Erper

can u post ur settings here.. to see what would be problem with it...
also... i dont see point of upgrading memory...
rather sell all of them and get new parts


----------



## dlerch

Okie dokie, I'll be out of work in like 2 or 3 hours.

if I can't get to at least 3.8, I'm selling my p5q pro turbo, all my ram, and my q9550. I can get at least 380-400 for all that stuff and then it will only cost me $238 to get a ASUS P8P67 DELUXE, 6gigs of 1600 dominator ram, and a i7 2600k sandy bridge. Not a whole lot more to upgrade IMO. Considering the equity in this high performance lga775 stuff seems to be going up, especially the ram and processors.


----------



## Erper

ill probably go for 2500k z68 and 8gb of vengance next week


----------



## dlerch

Really? an i5? I want a quadcore


----------



## Erper

i5 is a quad core...
4 cores/4 threads

i7
4 cores/ 8 threads


----------



## dlerch

right right, where is my coffee today. I dunno much about z68.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14426454*
> What may have caused my problems I have no answer to. Only thing I use my secondary computer for is a Utorrent constantly running and surfing.
> 
> Only thing I know is I have no uptime promlems with my Gigabyte board.


turrican9, try up the VCore on the P5Q mobos and see if it will be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14437352*
> Okie dokie, I'll be out of work in like 2 or 3 hours.
> 
> if I can't get to at least 3.8, I'm selling my p5q pro turbo, all my ram, and my q9550. I can get at least 380-400 for all that stuff and then it will only cost me $238 to get a ASUS P8P67 DELUXE, 6gigs of 1600 dominator ram, and a i7 2600k sandy bridge. Not a whole lot more to upgrade IMO. Considering the equity in this high performance lga775 stuff seems to be going up, especially the ram and processors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14437500*
> ill probably go for 2500k z68 and 8gb of vengance next week


Umm... dlerch and Erper, it sounded like both of you are almost ready to leave 775 and going for something new...

If so, farewell to both of you?


----------



## dlerch

ocman,

I really want to stay, I really do. But I just cannot get this thing to work. I'm taking pictures of my bios settings as a last ditch effort. But only getting a 3.4 out of a q9550 seems strange. Especially with all of the money I've put into it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14440548*
> ocman,
> 
> I really want to stay, I really do. But I just cannot get this thing to work. I'm taking pictures of my bios settings as a last ditch effort. But only getting a 3.4 out of a q9550 seems strange. Especially with all of the money I've put into it.


dlerch, have you tried *1.4V and above* for setting VCore?

It helped mine to get stable again.

What I did was to set the both FSB freq and DRAM freq to desired (320 and 1067).

I did set for *VCore 1.42* and *GTL 0.63x*... and left the rest on AUTO before.

And I found out that on AUTO, *1.9V* is what's needed to run my *RAMs @ 1066* stock speed on my mobo and *not 2.1V* as required by OCZ.

I'm using PRO Turbo btw... try set AUTO for the rest (except for VCore and GTL) I know it will over volt... but try and see what voltages AUTO would set for the rest.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


turrican9, try up the VCore on the P5Q mobos and see if it will be stable.

Umm... dlerch and Erper, it sounded like both of you are almost ready to leave 775 and going for something new...

If so, farewell to both of you?










what happend to p8p67.... why did u gave up... lool....

im still half way from new amd and i5...
cant decide cause there is still no amd

sorry OC.. was thinking i talked to turrican


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


turrican9, try up the VCore on the P5Q mobos and see if it will be stable.


Those overclocks that BSOD'd after long uptimes (many days/a week.) were already tested 100% stable with Prime95 Blend, Large FFTs and small FFT's.

And they were most certainly RAM issues building up over time. But after removing cmos battery and clearing cmos the problems would dissapear again. But would come back after long uptimes.

I gave up and won't bother installing these boards again. My Gigabyte board is working perfectly for the needs I have with my secondary system.


----------



## dlerch

I'm sketched out about overvolting, anything over 1.4 is bad right?


----------



## dlerch

Ok here goes nothing, these are my current settings that run stable. I have been going from 400FSB to 450 then upping vcore from 1.25v - 1.38 with no luck. Getting lots of bsod, sometimes a smooth boot it passes small FFTs but fails large ones. HAS to be a ram issue.

First one here is just proof that I have osx up and running. And yes I have my comp running trough my lg flat screen. Only 1080p, but make the icons big and its not too bad.










next









and...









...









then...









and...









...









...









...









...









posted everything that I felt may be relevant. This is my first OC so be kind.


----------



## turrican9

*dlerch*

Set Ai Clock Twister to Lighter and Disable All Pullins.


----------



## dlerch

I did that, set fsb to 450 tried voltages from 1.25-1.3. Got nothing but bsod on startup. I'll try and push it a little further, maybe to 1.34?


----------



## dlerch

I think I have figured it out. I need to start at 333 fsb and VID. Then slowly bump up fsb 5-10mhz and voltages every other reboot. Seems to have stopped the bsod panics anyway.


----------



## Dillmiester

Is that what you've had the DRAM voltage at this whole time? That is way too low if so it needs to be at around 2.00

Disable pull ins set 12 for performance level, your Vcore to 1.35 and fsb term to 1.38

And lock your FSB strap to 400 remember only after setting performance level otherwise it will not reboot and CPR will kick in.


----------



## dlerch

Is it ok just to jump from 333fsb to 450? Or should I bump it up slowly?


----------



## Dillmiester

Try to get it stable at 400 first with the strap set at 400 before you try more. One of the things you learn when you get more seasoned at overclocking is narrowing down the tolerances of your components first makes things alot easier.

Like RAM if you keep the multi low you can find the max frequency and at what timings that allows you to take it out of the possible causes of instability. Say you find its capable of 960 mhz stable with 5-5-5-18-5-50 timings (just an example). That means it would be good up to 480 FSB (doesnt mean the cpu will get near that however).

One more thing I noticed but just double checked your first timings where you have 3 RAS to RAS and precharge is way too tight, mine is showing 5 for that in memset right now. And I have 1gb sticks. Your getting way too agressive Im surprised your rig is even getting into the OS.


----------



## dlerch

ok, trying this now. I'm running like 5-5-5-17 5-5 -6-5. Slowly upping vcore. Only failed on core 3 during large FFTs. So I'm hoping I can narrow it down.

I'm still not sure how all the settings in ram timings correlate.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


I'm sketched out about overvolting, anything over 1.4 is bad right?


People usually say *1.4V* is the max safe for VCore, but I still think that *1.45V* is the max. safe for VCore.

Some screenshots for your reference:

Voltages set in BIOS









CPU-Z CPU tab showing 1.416V VCore (with C1E Enabled)

















COU-Z Memory tab running 1067 (533.3) with 1.9V









cachemem benchmark screen


----------



## dlerch

my multi is locked at 8.5 too, so keep that in mind. I'll keep boosting vcore and loosening timings. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dlerch

Success! I'm running large FFTs at 1.3v, 400fsb, loose timings at 7-7-7-20. Already run 10 tests in p95 and I have no errors on all 4 cores. I guess I didn't realize you could loosen CL5 ram all the way to 7.7.7.20/8.8.8.24, etc.

Now I really can't wait for my 8500 gskill ram to get here. That'll make up for these loose timings.

UPDATE: Still running p95 torture test strong. I finally have a grasp on it. Wooooooo!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Success! I'm running large FFTs at 1.3v, 400fsb, loose timings at 7-7-7-20. Already run 10 tests in p95 and I have no errors on all 4 cores. I guess I didn't realize you could loosen CL5 ram all the way to 7.7.7.20/8.8.8.24, etc.

Now I really can't wait for my 8500 gskill ram to get here. That'll make up for these loose timings.

UPDATE: Still running p95 torture test strong. I finally have a grasp on it. Wooooooo!


Good for you! Learn new things everyday!

Here are some more screens...

In the BIOS:

























Passing 20 Runs of IBT 2.5 with the above settings:


----------



## Erper

@OC
thats good, i might reduce my speed and vcore to test it on ibt to see would it hold...
ive put my s775 stuff for sale and expecting to sell them byt the end of the week...
cause next week im sending order for 1155


----------



## Erper

i still dont understand what is the point of z68 over p67...
as i can see its bluetooth and grpahic that u can use out of cpu... thats it...
also, z68 have support to hdd so ssd could be cache to hdd...
thats it...
now u tell me what to do... i5 and vengace is coming definitely....
idk will i ever use second gpu


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14446648*
> i still dont understand what is the point of z68 over p67...
> as i can see its bluetooth and grpahic that u can use out of cpu... thats it...
> also, z68 have support to hdd so ssd could be cache to hdd...
> thats it...
> now u tell me what to do... i5 and vengace is coming definitely....
> idk will i ever use second gpu


Many people still buy P67 motherboards because they don't care about Lucid Virtu and SSD Harddrive caching.

So if you don't need those you can just go P67. It's all about what you need.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14444973*
> Success! I'm running large FFTs at 1.3v, 400fsb, loose timings at 7-7-7-20. Already run 10 tests in p95 and I have no errors on all 4 cores. I guess I didn't realize you could loosen CL5 ram all the way to 7.7.7.20/8.8.8.24, etc.
> 
> Now I really can't wait for my 8500 gskill ram to get here. That'll make up for these loose timings.
> 
> UPDATE: Still running p95 torture test strong. I finally have a grasp on it. Wooooooo!


I guess your P5Q PRO Turbo must hate your current RAM...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14447456*
> Many people still buy P67 motherboards because they don't care about Lucid Virtu and SSD Harddrive caching.
> 
> So if you don't need those you can just go P67. It's all about what you need.


what would be story with asrock extreme 4.. that one got excellent review on any site...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14447490*
> what would be story with asrock extreme 4.. that one got excellent review on any site...


Looks like a very solid board.

However, the good thing about going ASUS is because so many in here have ASUS boards that it would be much easier getting help and support.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14447490*
> what would be story with asrock extreme 4.. that one got excellent review on any site...


Like I have said,Asus P8Z68-V all the way dude..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14447530*
> Like I have said,Asus P8Z68-V all the way dude..
> 
> CHEERS..


i dont need blutooth or hdmi/vga/dvi connection on mobo dude...
for me, thats pointless


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14447752*
> i dont need blutooth or hdmi/vga/dvi connection on mobo dude...
> for me, thats pointless


Then the ASUS P8P67 PRO is something for you.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14447835*
> Then the ASUS P8P67 PRO is something for you.


ive been thinking between p8p67 and pro...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14447843*
> ive been thinking between p8p67 and pro...


The P8P67 (The one we call Vanilla) is fine if you are absolutely sure you will never use Crossfire or SLI. In my experience, you never know. Things change as time goes by. However, the price difference between it and the PRO is not big. So getting the PRO is worth it.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14447941*
> The P8P67 (The one we call Vanilla) is fine if you are absolutely sure you will never use Crossfire or SLI. In my experience, you never know. Things change as time goes by. However, the price difference between it and the PRO is not big. So getting the PRO is worth it.


whats the difference between 3.0 and 3.1 on pro


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14447990*
> whats the difference between 3.0 and 3.1 on pro


Only difference is that 3.1 uses a different USB 3.0 controller.


----------



## Erper

cause 3.0 is 190e
and 3.1 is 149e


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14448020*
> cause 3.0 is 190e
> and 3.1 is 149e


what! Then go 3.1 FTW


----------



## Erper

on pixmania:

Intel Core i5 2500K - 3.3 GHz - 6 MB L3 Cache - LGA...
-+ Remove product € 183,90 Inc. VAT
Corsair 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 - PC3-12800 - CL9...
-+ Remove product € 66,90 Inc. VAT
ASUS P8P67 PRO (rev. 3.1) - 1155 Socket - P67...
-+ Remove product € 149,90 Inc. VAT
Total: € 400,70 Inc. VAT

on dabs:
Asus P8P67 REV 3.0 LGA1155 Intel P67 DDR3 ATX (B3 Stepping)
Quicklinx:7DL9L800 | Mfr#8P67 REV 3.0
In stock€130.94€130.94

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 XMP
Quicklinx:79V4L800 | Mfr#:CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9
In stock€65.66€65.66

Intel Core i5-2500K 3.30GHz LGA1155 6MB
Quicklinx:79Q8L800 | Mfr#:BX80623I52500K
In stock€192.99€192.99
Delivery (2.033kg)Free!
Total (Inc VAT)€389.59


----------



## dlerch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14447465*
> I guess your P5Q PRO Turbo must hate your current RAM...


I think you're right. I have a faster set coming so hopefully that will clear things up. It really doesn't make any sense. Maybe I have a bad stick or something. Seems to be a common theme with gskill. We'll see how the new set works with her, if it doesn't work I'm not gonna bother with it anymore. Especially since the set I own is in the qvl.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Hell yeah! My sigrig is finally up and running. The difference between this and my old P4 is insurmountable


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14448150*
> Hell yeah! My sigrig is finally up and running. The difference between this and my old P4 is insurmountable


congratz


----------



## KingT

I have told you if you don't need CF or SLI then go for Asus P8P67..

If you plan to go SLI/CF one day the Asus P8Z68-V (also has better mature chipset,superior Power delivery,Z68 features etc. than P8P67 Pro 3.0)..

And it costs about the same as P8P67 Pro..

But it's your choice..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

P8Z68 is just the same as P8P67 appart from the extra two features. There is no other difference. It do not have superior power delivery VS the P8P67 PRO. Those extra phases on the P8Z68-V is for internal GPU operation (Lucid Virtu).


----------



## dlerch

I upped NB clock skew to 300, still crashed. Calibrated ram timings to the most stable setup I've had "7-7-7-20-5-55-6-5" and I upped the nb clock skew to 600. Still getting that damn rounding error.

Now I'm going to try and tighten timings but use cpu and nb clock skew. Wish there was a dram clock skew on this board, though I know NB skew functions the same way.


----------



## Hyoketsu

This is giving me a friggin headache. I'd like to see the genius who came up with the sound connectors on the P5Q. I have a 2+1 stereo system - Creative Inspire T3100. It outputs everything through a single jack. The P5Q, though, has 6 friggin audio jack ports. While the green one SHOULD at least cover the speakers, well, it doesn't - the left speaker is pretty much inaudible. The subwoofer is dead silent too - no freaking way to connect it to the mobo. The Realtek HD drivers don't work, the AC97 ones don't even install properly and the BIOS option of selecting either HD or AC97 output does nothing either.
Any suggestions on how to make it work properly? If not, just recommend me a cheap sound card that would at least let me hear BOTH speakers AND the sub; screw the quality.

P.S. YES, the volume/balance is configured properly.


----------



## dlerch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14449343*
> This is giving me a friggin headache. I'd like to see the genius who came up with the sound connectors on the P5Q. I have a 2+1 stereo system - Creative Inspire T3100. It outputs everything through a single jack. The P5Q, though, has 6 friggin audio jack ports. While the green one SHOULD at least cover the speakers, well, it doesn't - the left speaker is pretty much inaudible. The subwoofer is dead silent too - no freaking way to connect it to the mobo. The Realtek HD drivers don't work, the AC97 ones don't even install properly and the BIOS option of selecting either HD or AC97 output does nothing either.
> Any suggestions on how to make it work properly? If not, just recommend me a cheap sound card that would at least let me hear BOTH speakers AND the sub; screw the quality.
> 
> P.S. YES, the volume/balance is configured properly.


I haven't used the p5q, maybe try and install the windows 7 drivers.


----------



## dlerch

What is the best bios release for ram stability?


----------



## Dillmiester

Hyoketsu the T3100 have one input that comes from the motherboard the green connector, this needs to be hooked into the green jack on the back of the board. Make sure the speakers are hooked to the sub properly.


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14449727*
> What is the best bios release for ram stability?


I have attached a copy of my bios I just made with EZ flash, It has the memory tables and cpu microcode from the maximus formula. I also just updated it with the most recent Intel Raid Rom that works for the board which was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Erper

but that wont work on p5q mobos, woudld it?


----------



## Dillmiester

Its because the Formula 2 is P45 chipset and uses the same AMI bios.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14449917*
> but that wont work on p5q mobos, woudld it?


It's only for P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard (as Dillmeister has that one)..

Actually all Ket's BIOSes have MF2 memory table inserted and P5Q Premium CPU microcode..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Still waiting for the damn UPS guy to get here with my ram upgrade. I'm really hoping this fixes my stability issues.


----------



## Dillmiester

Thats correct the bios I updated will only work for the Pro Turbo.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UI85YVWK

Erper there is the link you need to download Ket's modded bios its in a zip file. Make sure you use the one for your board. I'm not sure how recent some of the option roms are on that.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester;14449796*
> Hyoketsu the T3100 have one input that comes from the motherboard the green connector, this needs to be hooked into the green jack on the back of the board. Make sure the speakers are hooked to the sub properly.


Indeed, it is plugged into the correct port.
The sub, however, was my mistake - even though it was connected correctly, someone had turned the volume all the way down... >.>
The left speaker still doesn't work, though. I tried all the drivers I could find, but nothing solved the issue.
Another thing came into my attention, though - if I pull the audio jack out part-way, the speakers' volume equalizes for a short moment, until the drivers detect that the jack has been pulled out.
I've experienced this numerous times with my Sony Ericsson handsfree headsets (had a TON of them) - usually meant the port was getting loose. If that really is the case here, all I can say is FFFFFUUUUUUUU, since that likely means I need a dedicated sound card.
Consarnit. Any other approaches I could try out?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*


Thats correct the bios I updated will only work for the Pro Turbo.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UI85YVWK

Erper there is the link you need to download Ket's modded bios its in a zip file. Make sure you use the one for your board. I'm not sure how recent some of the option roms are on that.


There's a link to the Ket's P5Q series BIOS collection on the 1st page of this club..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*


Indeed, it is plugged into the correct port.
The sub, however, was my mistake - even though it was connected correctly, someone had turned the volume all the way down... >.>
The left speaker still doesn't work, though. I tried all the drivers I could find, but nothing solved the issue.
Another thing came into my attention, though - if I pull the audio jack out part-way, the speakers' volume equalizes for a short moment, until the drivers detect that the jack has been pulled out.
I've experienced this numerous times with my Sony Ericsson handsfree headsets (had a TON of them) - usually meant the port was getting loose. If that really is the case here, all I can say is FFFFFUUUUUUUU, since that likely means I need a dedicated sound card.
Consarnit. Any other approaches I could try out?



OUCH not much room for another soundcard since you are running crossfire. I'd say try and find one that will fit. I barely fit two gtx 260s. My wifi card is a snug fit. Rests right up against the body of my 2nd gtx.


----------



## Dillmiester

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


There's a link to the Ket's P5Q series BIOS collection on the 1st page of this club..

CHEERS..


Yes thats where I got the link. Just makin it easier.


----------



## dlerch

yeah I saw the bios updates there, but there were so many to choose from.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


OUCH not much room for another soundcard since you are running crossfire. I'd say try and find one that will fit. I barely fit two gtx 260s. My wifi card is a snug fit. Rests right up against the body of my 2nd gtx.


Errrr, not quite. The regular P5Q has only one x16 lane, so CF is physically impossible.
What I'm running is a single dual-gpu card


----------



## dlerch

Ohhhhhh gotcha, for some reason I thought you were running p5q pro turbo


----------



## Erper

i got good deal....
339e for p8p67 pro, 8gb vengance and 2500k


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I loved this board.


----------



## dlerch

@ Erper

Yeah I pulled the trigger. Selling all my lga 775 stuff on ebay. Should at least get 400-450 for it all. It only cost me 250 bucks to upgrade to p8p67 deluxe, 2600k, 16gb of ripsaw, and 212+.

@ BababooeyHTJ:

The plastic armor on that board is kinda silly isn't it?


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


@ Erper

Yeah I pulled the trigger. Selling all my lga 775 stuff on ebay. Should at least get 400-450 for it all. It only cost me 250 bucks to upgrade to p8p67 deluxe, 2600k, 16gb of ripsaw, and 212+.

@ BababooeyHTJ:

The plastic armor on that board is kinda silly isn't it?


16 gigs... loool


----------



## dlerch

You laugh but I need 16gigs, I am a video editor. It is what I do for a living. When you are editing a 4k resolution video file that is over 8 gigs in size, 16gigs can be sucked up pretty quickly.

Just sayin, while I'm a gamer, there are other applications I use that are more hardware hungry. ;-)


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


You laugh but I need 16gigs, I am a video editor. It is what I do for a living. When you are editing a 4k resolution video file that is over 8 gigs in size, 16gigs can be sucked up pretty quickly.

Just sayin, while I'm a gamer, there are other applications I use that are more hardware hungry. ;-)


ok, than thats a different story... but how did u manage to do video editing with 4gb and gtx 260???


----------



## dlerch

I don't edit on this p5q pro turbo setup. It was the plan originally but I could never get more than 2 sticks of ram going in the machine.

Currently I edit on an i7 27 inch imac. But I will make the switch once I get my hackintosh running.  PC up till this point has been mainly for gaming and movies.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14451045*
> I loved this board.


Hi BababooeyHTJ, Good for you!









That P5Q Deluxe must had been a fantastic mobo for you before switching to ASUS Sabertooth P67.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14452848*
> @ BababooeyHTJ:
> 
> The plastic armor on that board is kinda silly isn't it?


I pulled that off the day that I got the board. It really is a quality board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14457635*
> 
> That P5Q Deluxe must had been a fantastic mobo for you before switching to ASUS Sabertooth P67.


There may have been a couple more in between.


----------



## KingT

@ *BababooeyHTJ*

Nice board dude.. (nice heatsinks on it too)..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ;14458774*
> There may have been a couple more in between.


BababooeyHTJ, are you looking to join us in the owners club?









If so, you're in! Welcome aboard BababooeyHTJ!!!


----------



## dlerch

Very strange. I started testing with IBT instead of p95. I started being a little more conservative with my fsb changes. and I only changed vcore once things got unstable. Seems to have worked, my new ram is doing much better too even with tighter timings. I think my board just hates my old ram and I may have been too aggressive with my fsb leaps.

Kinda sucks that I already bought an 2600k now, and I listed my p5qproT on ebay. Maybe I will change my mind and keep it, we'll see!

Here is a question too, when I OC, I bump up fsb 3-5 notches per step. Now when I boot into windows safely, how long should I test for between each increment? 6hours in p95 with each leap? Or could I do say 10 tests in IBT till I reach 400fsb, then start doing the prolonged tests? I'm not impatient, it just seems the early steps/leaps could use smaller amounts of testing because the OC is easily obtainable.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14470274*
> Very strange. I started testing with IBT instead of p95. I started being a little more conservative with my fsb changes. and I only changed vcore once things got unstable. Seems to have worked, my new ram is doing much better too even with tighter timings. I think my board just hates my old ram and I may have been too aggressive with my fsb leaps.
> 
> Kinda sucks that I already bought an 2600k now, and I listed my p5qproT on ebay. Maybe I will change my mind and keep it, we'll see!
> 
> Here is a question too, when I OC, I bump up fsb 3-5 notches per step. Now when I boot into windows safely, how long should I test for between each increment? 6hours in p95 with each leap? Or could I do say 10 tests in IBT till I reach 400fsb, then start doing the prolonged tests? I'm not impatient, it just seems the early steps/leaps could use smaller amounts of testing because the OC is easily obtainable.


No, just cranck it up to 400MHz FSB, add vNB and vFSB (+0.1V, so vNB & vFSB= 1.20V) and test with P95 Large FFT for a couple of hours..

Then if you pass up FSB to 425MHz (add another 0.06V for vNB and vFSB) and test again..

*All P95 Large FFT tests must be done with CPU multiplier @ 6x to avoid being affected with Vcore..*

Once you reach desired FSB speed and it's stable in P95 Large FFT for a couple of hours THEN up CPU multiplier to 8.5x and add Vcore untill it boots to windows..

Once in Windows test your FSB xxxMHz x8.5 OC with 20 runs of Intel Burn Test..

If you fail/crash in IBT just add some more Vcore and test again..

When you get it stable both in P95 Large FFT and IBT then you're ROCK SOLID..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Great! Your methodology seems to be working well. I'm currently at a 425 fsb, x6 multi, testing solid in p95 large FFTs.

So when I change my multi I will try and get vcore dialed in. I might have to pick your brain a little more if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Erper

hopefully from next week ill be on p67 mobo... cost me 417 with delivery... 
so... if anyone from ireland.. ill sell my current stuff...
just cant wait...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14476071*
> hopefully from next week ill be on p67 mobo... cost me 417 with delivery...
> so... if anyone from ireland.. ill sell my current stuff...
> just cant wait...


Until you reach 35 reps you're not allowed to make any advertising on your stuff here on OCN..

Keep that in mind to avoid being infracted by moderators..

Good luck with your new stuff..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14476171*
> Until you reach 35 reps you're not allowed to make any advertising on your stuff here on OCN..
> 
> Keep that in mind to avoid being infracted by moderators..
> 
> Good luck with your new stuff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


i know about that rule, but i didnt say the price or anything else...

when will u move to new platform


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14476210*
> i know about that rule, but i didnt say the price or anything else...
> 
> when will u move to new platform


When this one fails in performance..

Right now it's enough to play just nice with my OC'd GTX480..

Haven't noticed any bottleneck yet..

I will probably move to another platform next year when Ivy,Buldozer come out..

Till then SB would be cheaper and much better choice (2600K + Z68)..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14476270*
> When this one fails in performance..
> 
> Right now it's enough to play just nice with my OC'd GTX480..
> 
> Haven't noticed any bottleneck yet..
> 
> I will probably move to another platform next year when Ivy,Buldozer come out..
> 
> Till then SB would be cheaper and much better choice (2600K + Z68)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


i know... it could be cheaper, but it doesnt mean it will...
since they started selling it, the i5 2500k fell only 10e and that was only wit special offer... so now u can get it for 183e cheapest


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14476306*
> i know... it could be cheaper, but it doesnt mean it will...
> since they started selling it, the i5 2500k fell only 10e and that was only wit special offer... so now u can get it for 183e cheapest


Wait until AMD Buldozer come's out..









Right now Intel is crowned King,it has no competition..

But it seems that AMD Buldozer will bring nice performance boost so something's gonna happen..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i know about buldo... but waiting is killing and for me now is right time for upgrade...
and why they keeping so much secret about buldo, what is that special, is that national security... lool...
i would like to see how its gonna perform but if they release 8core/16 thread... what would u use that for...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14476391*
> i know about buldo... but waiting is killing and for me now is right time for upgrade...
> and why they keeping so much secret about buldo, what is that special, is that national security... lool...
> i would like to see how its gonna perform but if they release 8core/16 thread... what would u use that for...


AMD does not support Hyper Threading Technology so its 1core/1thread..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14476460*
> AMD does not support Hyper Threading Technology so its 1core/1thread..
> 
> CHEERS..


ok, but 8cores... come on... todays app use 1-4 cores max... but 8??


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14476460*
> AMD does not support Hyper Threading Technology so its 1core/1thread..
> 
> CHEERS..


KingT, I recall AMD had their's called Hyper Transport.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14476751*
> ok, but 8cores... come on... todays app use 1-4 cores max... but 8??


Erper, such saying is being repeated all too many times... especially claiming on the need for the amount of RAMs "we" all could/would ever use...
















It's clear that we will be using 8 cores and more in the future as things progress...


----------



## Erper

^this
in future.. but how close in future....


----------



## dlerch

Again,

In the electronic media world there are programs that can use 8 and 12 cores. CS5 is a perfect example. While running after effects, when you render/output a project. You can assign how many cores you want to split your tasks up with, also how much ram you want to utilize too. You can assign a project render to all your resources. So much to the point that your OS will crash if you open anything else hehe.

So yeah, maybe GAMES haven't been utilizing that much hardware. But there are plenty of other programs that utilize more hardware.

Again, I hate when gamers scoff at people for buying more than 8 gigs of ram, or more than a 4 core processor. Plenty of people make a living off their machine, and need cutting edge hardware to do so. I've edited on a 12 core macs before, editing a 4k resolution video file. That is 4096 × 2304, twice the resolution of HD. Huge bloated RAW files over 60gigs in size. They will bring a measly 4core 8gig system to its knees.


----------



## Erper

^this
ok, i understand that some people using this to earn money...
but home users, in my opinion dont need more than 4-6 cores... tops...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14481077*
> ^this
> ok, i understand that some people using this to earn money...
> but home users, in my opinion dont need more than 4-6 cores... tops...


For now, yes. In future, no.


----------



## Rose321

when you try to turn on the motherboard. you can hear the motherboard turn on with the fans. then the fan slow down n then goes back up.
what kind of sign is this?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14483931*
> when you try to turn on the motherboard. you can hear the motherboard turn on with the fans. then the fan slow down n then goes back up.
> what kind of sign is this?


Hi Rose321, do you mean the fans will start and then stop for a very brief moment and start again during boot up time?

If so, such thing would happen whenver the mobo is resetting with default/safe settings (to run at stock speed or to run at half of stock speed) from a failed/bad OC attempt crashing.

Hope this is the case for you. It is normal.


----------



## Erper

ok, whats better 4gb of 1886ghz or 8gb of 1600mhz


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14488734*
> ok, whats better 4gb of 1886ghz or 8gb of 1600mhz


Hi Erper,

If you need more temp storage space... the 8GB is better.









If you need more head space for overclocking... the 4GB is better.


















P.S.: This is my 980th post.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14488734*
> ok, whats better 4gb of 1886ghz or 8gb of 1600mhz


8GB 1.6GHz all the way..

You would not notice some big performance difference anyway as SB platfor has IMC and more than enough bandwidth..

As for OCing SB overclocks via multiplier not by baseclock so CPU OCing is not tied with RAM speed..

Make sure you go with 1.5V 2x 4GB kit FTW..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14489395*
> 8GB 1.6GHz all the way..
> 
> You would not notice some big performance difference anyway as SB platfor has IMC and more than enough bandwidth..
> 
> As for OCing SB overclocks via multiplier not by baseclock so CPU OCing is not tied with RAM speed..
> 
> Make sure you go with 1.5V 2x 4GB kit FTW..
> 
> CHEERS..


Vengance


----------



## Rose321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14485750*
> Hi Rose321, do you mean the fans will start and then stop for a very brief moment and start again during boot up time?
> 
> If so, such thing would happen whenver the mobo is resetting with default/safe settings (to run at stock speed or to run at half of stock speed) from a failed/bad OC attempt crashing.
> 
> Hope this is the case for you. It is normal.


Yeah.
but you said from a failed/bad OC attempt crashing.
But the pc didn't crash at all.
I just shut down before sleep, and when i woke up n turn it on.
it always like that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14490824*
> Yeah.
> but you said from a failed/bad OC attempt crashing.
> But the pc didn't crash at all.
> I just shut down before sleep, and when i woke up n turn it on.
> it always like that.


Such occurrence never happened with mine...









Just a guess, have you configured fans control features in the BIOS?

I had mine disabled by default as I recall.

Any jumpers not at their default position on the mobo?

If not, try load factory settings in BIOS and see if the problem goes away.

Hope these help.


----------



## Erper

@Rose321:

dont worry.... thats normal


----------



## dlerch

Hey guys,

I know it is a little OT, but I thought I'd share because you've helped me so much over the past few months. Finished my 2600k build tonight, easiest breeziest build ever. I flippin love my fractal XL case too. I highly recommend them, very high quality. Super silent and great cable organization.


















Ram installed perfectly, all auto settings worked great. I am testing through the night and OCing tomorrow. UEFI bios are killer too.

I really do feel bad about having to sell my p5q pro turbo. I wanted it to be a beast really badly, but no matter what I did, I couldn't get it stable. Hopefully I will have better luck with this.


----------



## Erper

All good except gpu.... ill order pro rev 3.1.... i7 is 100e more than i5....


----------



## dlerch

Yeah, the gpus are old, but they hold up in sli. I can run most games with great fps. The mobo actually gives them a nice little breath of fresh air. I want matching gtx 480s for sli soon.

It is more, but my q9550 was like 225. MORE than the i5. So I sold my q9550 for 225 and only spent 75 bucks on a 2600k. Hyperthreading is sweet too! Nice seeing 8 cores working in p95. Still testing strong!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14494024*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I know it is a little OT, but I thought I'd share because you've helped me so much over the past few months. Finished my 2600k build tonight, easiest breeziest build ever. I flippin love my fractal XL case too. I highly recommend them, very high quality. Super silent and great cable organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram installed perfectly, all auto settings worked great. I am testing through the night and OCing tomorrow. UEFI bios are killer too.
> 
> I really do feel bad about having to sell my p5q pro turbo. I wanted it to be a beast really badly, but no matter what I did, I couldn't get it stable. Hopefully I will have better luck with this.


Nice new rig dlerch! SB is easy to overclock as others have indicated.









It's a good move selling it when it still worth some money to cover upgrade cost~









Good luck and see you around!!!


----------



## dlerch

Yeah it was an easy OC, running 4.5gHz with Hyper Threading enabled. Stable temps and perfect in blend tests. No trouble with my ram either.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14499330*
> Yeah it was an easy OC, running 4.5gHz with Hyper Threading enabled. Stable temps and perfect in blend tests. No trouble with my ram either.


dlerch, don't forget to post your awesome oc validations!!!









Maybe 5GHz?


----------



## dlerch

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14499926*
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


Pff I have higher OC on a Q9550..









Step up your game bro..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14499926*
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942776


Nice dlerch, you can join some clubs like the 4Ghz and 1Ghz!









Looking forward to your 5+ GHz validation!!!


----------



## dlerch

Hehe, I will in due time. For now I plan to enjoy a stable system. I'll start OC'ing a little more when I feel the itch again. I know I could easily hit 5.0gHz+ if I turned hyper threading off.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14502633*
> Hehe, I will in due time. For now I plan to enjoy a stable system. I'll start OC'ing a little more when I feel the itch again. I know I could easily hit 5.0gHz+ if I turned hyper threading off.


I'd leave it like it is at 4.5GHz with Hyperthreading enabled as that's much faster (data throughput wise) than 5GHz & only 4 threads...








Very nice board & CPU btw!
I'm also a fan of the "Blue" themes.


----------



## R.D.BID

I just picked up the Pro Turbo board from ebay and hopefully it will be installed tomorrow. I'm lookin forward to get to know it.
Thanks for all the great info here, I'll be using it a lot. Any suggestions to the first and foremost thing I need to know about this board?


----------



## Erper

welcome to the CLUB


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


I just picked up the Pro Turbo board from ebay and hopefully it will be installed tomorrow. I'm lookin forward to get to know it.
Thanks for all the great info here, I'll be using it a lot. Any suggestions to the first and foremost thing I need to know about this board?


Yea, its RAM (DDR2) finicky & 2 it likes 45nm processors a lot better than 65nm. 
This makes or breaks getting a great OC speed or not.








Btw, that Zalman 9500 isn't going to be enough to keep that Q6600 cool enough to get it very high at all. You are probably at its limit now at 3.2GHz.
You need better CPU cooling. 
Also, I'm up here in Payson. 
I lived in the valley a looooooooooooooooong time & I'm glad to be up here
out of the heat, traffic, crime & general craziness there...


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks for the welcome!

Muff1n, I've heard great things about Payson, while i've yet to make it up there, I hear it's beautiful. I'm kinda the opposite of you, I used to live in the middle of the Colorado Rockies, so I wanted to get away from the snow, remoteness and be able to breathe some thicker, more polluted air. And I hate shoveling.









I know my cooler is a little on the weak side, I may upgrade it in the future, but I'm not gunning for insane clock speeds. (yet







) If I could get 3.4 out of the q6600 at a reasonable temp. I'd be super happy. 
Temps are what are keeping me back now, but my current board isn't all that great at overclocking and I can only make .05 jumps in volts.

Does the pro turbo have the ability to contol vDroop? I get screwed big time by the droop.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


Thanks for the welcome!

Muff1n, I've heard great things about Payson, while i've yet to make it up there, I hear it's beautiful. I'm kinda the opposite of you, I used to live in the middle of the Colorado Rockies, so I wanted to get away from the snow, remoteness and be able to breathe some thicker, more polluted air. And I hate shoveling.









I know my cooler is a little on the weak side, I may upgrade it in the future, but I'm not gunning for insane clock speeds. (yet







) If I could get 3.4 out of the q6600 at a reasonable temp. I'd be super happy. 
Temps are what are keeping me back now, but my current board isn't all that great at overclocking and I can only make .05 jumps in volts.

Does the pro turbo have the ability to contol vDroop? I get screwed big time by the droop.


A P5Q Pro Turbo would be a great match with your Q6600..

It has 8Phase CPU power managment,and Vdroop control called Load Line Calibration.. (*so no Vdroop whatsoever







*)..

If your cooling could handle it you could hit speeds exceeding 3.6GHz easily as 400MHz FSB is nothing for this board..

It goes up to 460MHz FSB with a C2Quad stable in Prime95 Large FFT test..

Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


I'd leave it like it is at 4.5GHz with Hyperthreading enabled as that's much faster (data throughput wise) than 5GHz & only 4 threads...








Very nice board & CPU btw! 
I'm also a fan of the "Blue" themes.










Thanks muffin!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


I just picked up the Pro Turbo board from ebay and hopefully it will be installed tomorrow. I'm lookin forward to get to know it.
Thanks for all the great info here, I'll be using it a lot. Any suggestions to the first and foremost thing I need to know about this board?


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard R.D.BID!!!









Glad that you choose PRO Turbo!!!









1st and foremost is to check out the 1st page...









My PRO Turbo doesn't like high voltages, with the exception of VCore.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


I know my cooler is a little on the weak side, I may upgrade it in the future, but I'm not gunning for insane clock speeds. (yet







) If I could get 3.4 out of the q6600 at a reasonable temp. I'd be super happy. 
Temps are what are keeping me back now, but my current board isn't all that great at overclocking and I can only make .05 jumps in volts.

Does the pro turbo have the ability to contol vDroop? I get screwed big time by the droop.


For CPU Cooler, try either Corsair H-50 or Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

For avoiding vDroop, just enable Load Line Calibration in the BIOS.

Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## Erper

Ive ordered parts last night... should be in tomorrow ....


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14517532*
> Ive ordered parts last night... should be in tomorrow ....


Wrong owners club dude..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Well im still part of this club


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14518075*
> Well im still part of this club


Well..



















CHEERS..


----------



## dlerch

Lol!


----------



## Erper

King is just jealous ... hehehe


----------



## turrican9

*Erper*

Are you a Sandy owner now?


----------



## Erper

Will be from tomorow onwards...


----------



## tommy209

can i join the club?i have a q9400 & asus P5Q Pro Turbo


----------



## R.D.BID

Well, I'm in need of a little help here guys. I just got the pro turbo installed, but I can't get it to post. When It's all set up and ready to go, i push the power button and it turns on, then turns off, then repeats this add nausium. Any ideas? Is there a power button mix up? I'm pretty sure that I've got it plugged in correctly. I've used the q connector and i've also tried plugging it in directly to the board.

I know the PSU is ok, i just check it on another system.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14528040*
> Well, I'm in need of a little help here guys. I just got the pro turbo installed, but I can't get it to post. When It's all set up and ready to go, i push the power button and it turns on, then turns off, then repeats this add nausium. Any ideas? Is there a power button mix up? I'm pretty sure that I've got it plugged in correctly. I've used the q connector and i've also tried plugging it in directly to the board.
> 
> I know the PSU is ok, i just check it on another system.


Clear the CMOS.. (turn off the PSU,take out the battery and move CMOS jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 position,wait 20 sec and put it back to 1-2 and reinstall the battery)

Use only one RAM stick..

Disconnect all connectors such as front panel, USB headers..

Also check out the CPU socket for bent/missing pins..

CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14528099*
> Clear the CMOS.. (turn off the PSU,take out the battery and move CMOS jumper from 1-2 to 2-3 position,wait 20 sec and put it back to 1-2 and reinstall the battery)
> 
> Use only one RAM stick..
> 
> Disconnect all connectors such as front panel, USB headers..
> 
> Also check out the CPU socket for bent/missing pins..
> 
> CHEERS..


Ok, I've tried all that you have suggested and I'm still experiencing the same thing. Hit the power button and the PSU starts up for a split second, then shuts off, starts up, shuts off. Over and over.
There is a reset button on the back of PSU and if i press it for a second, system power will stay on, but I can't get into bios and nothing appears on the screens. Power gets to fans and GPU, i just don't get it. I put the PSU back in another system and it worked fine.


----------



## dlerch

Check your mounting screws on the back of the motherboard. This could be your motherboard making contact with a piece of metal, thus grounding out your board. it will not post if it is grounded. I suggest taking the board out of the case, putting it on a wooden table, or on the original box it came in. Hook it up to all your devices, PSU, GPU, HD, similar to a benching setup. I guarantee you it will post.

I just had the same problem with my p8p67 deluxe build. I had one extra mounting screw in the wrong hole. It was touching the back of the mobo thus not letting it post. Your monitor never displays an image when this happens because your board fails to power/communicate all its attached devices as a safety measure so it doesn't short out.

Give it a try, if it boots fine outside of the case, take a look at your mounting screws and anything else that could e making contact with your board. Another common problem could be the rear mounting plate of your cpu cooler touching a solder point on your board. Make sure it isn't doing that.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dlerch

Also,

I just mailed my p5q pro turbo today to an ebay buyer. Got 100 bucks for the board which is great considering I only spent 150 for it a few years ago. Makes me kinda sad to see it go, definitely one of the better boards I've owned.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Also,

I just mailed my p5q pro turbo today to an ebay buyer. Got 100 bucks for the board which is great considering I only spent 150 for it a few years ago. Makes me kinda sad to see it go, definitely one of the better boards I've owned.


i sold mine for similar price today...


----------



## R.D.BID

I'm not having any luck with this board, just can't get it to post. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14537453*
> I'm not having any luck with this board, just can't get it to post. Any other suggestions?


your memory is a problem... or some slots for memory might be faulty...
do u have any sound due to startup??

also, try taking memory out, clearing cmos, check for dust in memory slots and pins if they are bended and put everything back


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14538573*
> your memory is a problem... or some slots for memory might be faulty...
> do u have any sound due to startup??
> 
> also, try taking memory out, clearing cmos, check for dust in memory slots and pins if they are bended and put everything back


I just think this board is shot. I've tried different memory, different slots. 2 different PSU's, each of them power up and immediately power down over and over.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14518075*
> Well im still part of this club


Yes Erper, you are still a member of this club.









You are probably one of the quickest in and out members of this club. Meant to tell dlerch that









You are the poster with the 4th most posts in this club!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tommy209*


can i join the club?i have a q9400 & asus P5Q Pro Turbo











Sure! Why not!?

Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard tommy209!!!









Glad we have the same mobo.









Be sure to check out the 1st page of this club and Have fun!









Happy overclocking!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dlerch*


Also,

I just mailed my p5q pro turbo today to an ebay buyer. Got 100 bucks for the board which is great considering I only spent 150 for it a few years ago. Makes me kinda sad to see it go, definitely one of the better boards I've owned.


dlerch, you are probably one of the quickest in and out members of this club.
















What a price on selling your PRO Turbo!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14539532*
> I just think this board is shot. I've tried different memory, different slots. 2 different PSU's, each of them power up and immediately power down over and over.


R.D.BID, if all else solutions fail... there's only one more to try... RMA.









Hope your mobo is still under the 3 warranty...


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


As requested *ocman*

*JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclock tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 9 (Or the Multi you need for your CPU/Overclock)
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO (Leave this at Auto)
FSB Frequency: 400 (Type in the FSB for your overclock) 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800 (Select the mem speed you're attempting. 1:1 works best in these boards when overclocking. Forget about anything else if using 4x2GB Mem.)

DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5 (If shooting for CAS 6, you need to up the Performance Level to 11. Or else computer will not boot)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5 (Try 6 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (Try 18 if problems using 4x2GB mem)
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time: AUTO
Write Recovery Time: AUTO
Read to Precharge Time: AUTO

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8 (Leave at AUTO)
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5 (Leave at AUTO)
READ to READ Delay (S): 4 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (Try upping this one or two notches if problems using 4x2GB mem) 
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4 (Leave at AUTO)
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7 (Leave at AUTO)

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
DRAM Read Training: Disabled (For best mem overclocking)
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (For best mem overclocking)
AI Clock Twister: Lighter (For best mem overclocking)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level [10] (Leave at 10. Only select 11 if you wanna shoot for CAS 6)
All Pull-Ins Disabled (For best mem overclocking)

CPU Voltage: 1.3250 (Or the Vcore you need for your overclock)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x (Comes in handy when Quad core at 450FSB +. Try to tune this while running Prime95 Large FFT's)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (1.52 or 1.54 will do)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30 (Raise this if trouble with high FSB speeds on Quads.)
DRAM Voltage: 2.0 (The Voltage you need for your RAM. These boards overvolts RAM by approx 0.08. My findings is that 1.94 - 1.96 has worked well for me in these boards)
NB Voltage: 1.30 (It may help raising this if problems with 4x2GB mem)
SBridge Voltage: 1.10 (Leave)
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.50 (Leave)

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
Enhancement: Performance*


After a week or two, finally got crashed.
does anyone know what the best basic setting without overclocking for 8GB?
I surely can't used 4GB cos i tried n sick of getting a pop out message said not enough ram n have to close my working software.
I don't want to invest $$ on SB yet... still luv my pc at the moment.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


R.D.BID, if all else solutions fail... there's only one more to try... RMA.









Hope your mobo is still under the 3 warranty...










Yeah, I'm boxing it up and getting it ready to send back to the seller. He's kind enough to accept the board back and refund my money. There are still a few other Turbo's on ebay, I'll see if I can grab one of them. I was so excited about this board.

Anyways, I'd like to thank all of you who help me out with this, I really appreciate it. I'm glad to have found a community that's so willing to help out.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


After a week or two, finally got crashed.
does anyone know what the best basic setting without overclocking for 8GB?
I surely can't used 4GB cos i tried n sick of getting a pop out message said not enough ram n have to close my working software.
I don't want to invest $$ on SB yet... still luv my pc at the moment.


Rose321, let the voltages run on AUTO and see what AUTO uses... and then, you micro-calibrate the voltages.

Keeping AUTO for the Timings and AI Transaction Booster and set 1.9V (instead of OCZ specified 2.1V and 5-5-5-18 timings) worked for my incompatible 2X2GB OCZ Platinum PC2-8500 pair to run at 1066 stock speed...









You can reference the screens I've posted a few pages back if they are any help to you.

Hope this helps!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


Yeah, I'm boxing it up and getting it ready to send back to the seller. He's kind enough to accept the board back and refund my money. There are still a few other Turbo's on ebay, I'll see if I can grab one of them. I was so excited about this board.

Anyways, I'd like to thank all of you who help me out with this, I really appreciate it. I'm glad to have found a community that's so willing to help out.
Thanks a lot!


R.D.BID, nice that you even got the refund.

I felt the same as you... even on OCN back in the days. There was only "one" member mcpetrolhead who really helped me along the way.
















You can find that out in the 1st page near the bottom of post #2 and will see what I'm talking about.









I did appreciate all the welcome I got in the "New Members" area though...









A few months later, after a few searching, without much relevant results. I really felt the need to start a thread or a club (since other mobo has a club why not mine) to gather same mobo owners to share and help each other.









This club was originally named as "**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo owners club**..."

Glad that many appreciate the existence of this club.


----------



## Rose321

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Rose321, let the voltages run on AUTO and see what AUTO uses... and then, you micro-calibrate the voltages.

Keeping AUTO for the Timings and AI Transaction Booster and set 1.9V (instead of OCZ specified 2.1V and 5-5-5-18 timings) worked for my incompatible 2X2GB OCZ Platinum PC2-8500 pair to run at 1066 stock speed...









You can reference the screens I've posted a few pages back if they are any help to you.

Hope this helps!!!










I already tried auto. & DRAM Volt. 1.90 , SB Voltage 1.30, CPU Volt. 1.24375
but freeze after start testing Prime95

please help. cos i don't want done my work half way n freeze n have to restart.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


I already tried auto. & DRAM Volt. 1.90 , SB Voltage 1.30, CPU Volt. 1.24375
but freeze after start testing Prime95

please help. cos i don't want done my work half way n freeze n have to restart.


If you wanna use 4x2GB RAM in the P5Q PRO Turbo you can forget about overclocking. Simple as that.


----------



## Erper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rose321*


I already tried auto. & DRAM Volt. 1.90 , SB Voltage 1.30, CPU Volt. 1.24375
but freeze after start testing Prime95

please help. cos i don't want done my work half way n freeze n have to restart.


i alredy told ya... ur cpu is sh***


----------



## Rose321

I already mention in the POST!!!
I'm NOT LOOKING FOR OVERCLOCKING.
I JUST WANT STABLE 8GB WITHOUT OVERCLOCK....
Problem is now i put 8GB it freeze .. even without Overclock or anything..
Oh Well.. yayayayayaya blame on my CPU then...


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14565920*
> I already mention in the POST!!!
> I'm NOT LOOKING FOR OVERCLOCKING.
> I JUST WANT STABLE 8GB WITHOUT OVERCLOCK....
> Problem is now i put 8GB it freeze .. even without Overclock or anything..
> Oh Well.. yayayayayaya blame on my CPU then...


in bios, try loading optimising file and than try 2-4-6-8 gb to start with...
if that doesnt help, ur memory slots are damaged


----------



## Hyoketsu

These Asus mobos seem to be a bunch of picky buggers when it comes to RAM. My RAM sticks aren't actually in the QVL... Well, the 2GB kit (1x2) IS, but my 2x2 sticks aren't. "Close enough", I thought, and acted according to the Asus recommendations - I put 'em in the second channel (slots 2&4). Guess what - crashes (black screen, nothing responds; actually listed as a BSOD in the system event list) approximately once every 5-6 hours, though it was more like once every 2-3 hours at first, before I went fiddling around.
So I tried various BIOS settings, even tried reverting everything to stock, but to no avail.
Downgraded the graphics drivers from 11.7 to 10.5a - still the same.
Finally, I put the RAM sticks in the first channel (slots 1&3) yesterday. The system's been up for ~18 hours now: 3 hours of prime95 blend, 8 hours of gaming and 7 hours of prime95 large FFTs (and counting) - everything @ 3.0GHz(1.31v) with the RAM sticks being at DDR2-1000(auto voltage), which comes to a FSB : DRAM ratio of 3:4.
So far, so good (MASSIVE KNOCK ON WOOD)








I doubt I can provide any insight on what's wrong with Rose's system, as I'm still trying to learn the quirks of my own rig, sorry.

Now, the main reason I came to this thread today: does anyone know the vcore measurement points on the P5Q or, at least, some other P5Q series mobo? I'm measuring my voltages with a multimeter and I'd really like to see the difference between the software and the multi's readings.
So far, I've only measured the main PSU rails (at load):
Rail

HWMonitor

Multimeter

12V

12.10V

12.23V
5V

5.06V

5.12V
3.3V

3.31V

3.40V

Dying to find out what's actually going through the CPU.
At the moment, it's set to 1.3135 in BIOS (LLC enabled, IIRC). CPU-Z shows 1.304V, HWMonitor readings show 1.30V.
Interestingly enough, when the vcore was set to 1.30 in BIOS, the software readings were still pretty much the same(perhaps a bit lower at idle), YET the third core failed P95 large FFTs after ~2-3 hours. Not sure if LLC was on then, though. Silly me, gotta keep track of the changes I make








Well, the previous owner (thanks again, Reaper







) said he got to 3.0 @ 1.32V, so I guess I'm still at an advantage.


----------



## Erper

^
well try bumping that vcore as he did, at 1.32 in bios, and maybe add 0.0005 more to it and than try prime.. i know that sometimes that small % means alot...
i had my q9550 on 4.10 with 1.42 think so, and it was crashing... i left on 1.4259(065406546504) and i passed prime for half an hour...
came back down to 4ghz with 1.414v... so small vcore means alot...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14566877*
> ^
> well try bumping that vcore as he did, at 1.32 in bios, and maybe add 0.0005 more to it and than try prime.. i know that sometimes that small % means alot...
> i had my q9550 on 4.10 with 1.42 think so, and it was crashing... i left on 1.4259(065406546504) and i passed prime for half an hour...
> came back down to 4ghz with 1.414v... so small vcore means alot...


Ah, you misread my post a bit; the core failed when it was set to 1.30v in BIOS; now it's at 1.3135v and I've been running P95 Large FFTs for 7 and a half hours with no issues whatsoever


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14566903*
> Ah, you misread my post a bit; the core failed when it was set to 1.30v in BIOS; now it's at 1.3135v and I've been running P95 Large FFTs for 7 and a half hours with no issues whatsoever


maybe i did.. i just came from nighshift.. lool...


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14566931*
> maybe i did.. i just came from nighshift.. lool...


No biggie; now go hit the sack and come back fresh&well-rested later


----------



## Erper

ill try... yesterday i slept only 4h... and also came from work... so today... im gona sleep till work...

i cant get used to uefi at all.. there are some bugs with wifi keyboard and mouse that not even new bios would help...
currently on on stock with 3.3-3.8ghz with 0.789vcore.. ehhehe... and lowest idle temp of 22c


----------



## dlerch

Erper, get a cheap wired keyboard. Get your OC up and running and then shelve the wired keyboard.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlerch;14569605*
> Erper, get a cheap wired keyboard. Get your OC up and running and then shelve the wired keyboard.


if thats only solution.. than ill borrow... wont buy it.... hehe


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rose321;14553271*
> I already tried auto. & DRAM Volt. 1.90 , SB Voltage 1.30, CPU Volt. 1.24375
> but freeze after start testing Prime95
> 
> please help. cos i don't want done my work half way n freeze n have to restart.


Rose321, you should always use stable overclock when you are working on important things... and test overclock when you are not working on them.

Mind reading Tip#4? in the 1st page post#2?









Rose321, have you tried the RAM manufacturer specified settings on timings and voltage?

Remember to run at 1:1 ratio, since *it's best for stability*. Try running the RAMs below their stock freq.

*P.S.:* MEMTest each stick of RAMs individually and see if they are all okay. Not sure if testing each DIMM slot to see if each of them are working properly or not would be useful. Good luck!


----------



## KingT

Bump for my P5Q comradz..









CHEERS..


----------



## Hyoketsu

Hmmm, looks like the DIMM slots weren't the ones responsible. Rather, it's most likely the fact that my RAM isn't in the QVL.
With that in mind, I flashed my bios to the modded 2209 build (was using the original 2208 earlier). So far so good.
After all, the release notes say:
Quote:


> P5Q Changelog:
> 
> *- Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602*
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014


Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't that mean better support for a wider range of RAM sticks (the ones listed in the Pro Turbo QVL)?

Oh well, as long as it works...


----------



## Makav3li

Will the pro turbo/pro/turbo boards work well with overclocking a Q6600 or is the P5Q-Deluxe the only one worth looking at for quads? My old board crapped out on me and I'm looking for a cheap replacement.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li;14603858*
> Will the pro turbo/pro/turbo boards work well with overclocking a Q6600 or is the P5Q-Deluxe the only one worth looking at for quads? My old board crapped out on me and I'm looking for a cheap replacement.


P5Q Pro TURBO would do just fine with Q6600 or any other C2Q,it's good for ~ 460MHz FSB with a C2Q..

You could hit 4GHz on that chip if you could handle the heat (444MHz FSB x 9)..

On the other hand P5Q Deluxe would hit up to 490MHz FSB with a C2Q because it has superior CPU GTL voltage options available in BIOS..

I would say go for TURBO as it's cheaper and it would be enough to max out a Q6600..

CHEERS..


----------



## concretefire

Hey guys, you can add me to the list.....and I need some help. I have the standard P5Q-Pro. I FINALLY got my Q6600 (vid = 1.325) up to 3.6 ghz. I had to get brave and set the Vcore to 1.5 with LLC enabled but it finally booted into windows 7 x64 ultimate. I can play all day inside windows. Run x 64 Photoshop CS5, etc. I'm still having some stability issues and it's kind of baffling me. Needing help. Get this: I can run Crysis ALL DAY LONG @ 3.6 ghz. No problems at all. And yet 2 seconds after I start Prime 95 or OCCT for stability testing, I get BSOD and reboot. I'm literally talking 2 seconds into the test.

I can run and pass Super Pi all day as well. I am inserting my template in hopes someone can help me figure out why I'm failing these stress tests SOOO Fast, and yet I can run Crysis all Day. Doesn't make sense to me. Please help.

Asus P5Q-Pro
Q6600 GO 1.325 vid
Ram Noted at Bottom of post 
Ati Radeon 4870 Card (not x 2)

AI Overclock tuner: MANUAL
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 801
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time: Auto
Write Recovery Time: Auto
Read to Precharge Time: Auto

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): Auto
Write to Read Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to READ Delay (D): Auto
READ to READ Delay (S): Auto
READ to READ Delay (D): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): Auto
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): Auto

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: Auto
READ to PRE Delay: Auto
PRE to PRE Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: Auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay: Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Auto
AI Clock Twister: Auto
AI Transaction Booster: Auto 
Common Performance Level: (Now at 10 with Auto set)
Pull-In of CHA PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHA PH4: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH1: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH2: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH3: DISABLED
Pull-In of CHB PH4: DISABLED

CPU Voltage: 1.57500 (CPU-Z reports 1.568)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.54 (Hardware Canucks or something suggested setting this during their voltage testing of the P5Q-Pro) 
FSB Termination Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: Auto
NB Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
PCIE SATA Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew : AUTO
NB Clock Skew : AUTO
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
IntelÂ® Virtualization Tech: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled

Intel P45 Chipset Via:
Asus P5Q-Pro
Quad 6600 GO
F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ Ram <<<< Ram is set @ 800 mhz, 1:1 ratio and my ram can go up to 1000mhz >>>
Ati Visiontek Radeon 4870 GPU


----------



## Erper

^
If i were u, i wouldnt play with that volts on older cpu...
the reason why ur cpu is unstable is because its lacking voltage power... and if u go over ur limit ull burn cpu...
the guy went over 1.5 on 2600k and it died...
so be carefull


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


^
If i were u, i wouldnt play with that volts on older cpu...
the reason why ur cpu is unstable is because its lacking voltage power... and if u go over ur limit ull burn cpu...
the guy went over 1.5 on 2600k and it died...
so be carefull


Not completely true..

1.5V is considered a max safe Vcore for a 65nm Q6600..

2600K is 32nm and that's why it's more sensitive to high Vcore..

But 4 The record: I would keep Vcore under 1.5V for Q6600..

*@ concretefire*

Try to change this:

CPU GTL Voltage Reference: *0.63x*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.58V*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.36V*
DRAM Voltage: *2.0V*
NB Voltage: *1.36V*
SB Voltage: *1.1V*
PCIE SATA Voltage: *1.5V*

Also try to run* Prime95 Large FFT tes*t for at least *3hrs* with *6x CPU multiplier* and *400MHz FSB* for *2.4GHz* just to see if *FSB is stable (motherboard stability)*..

*If it passes at 6 x 400* with my settings in P95 *THEN up multiplier* to 8x (for 3.2GHz) or 9x (for 3.6GHz) and *add Vcore until it's stable* in P95..

If you can't make it stable @ 3.6GHz then try 3.2GHz because it would require less Vcore..

*KEEP Vcore UNDER 1.5v (under LOAD in CPU-Z) at all time..

KEEP CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..
*

CHEERS..


----------



## MUff1N

*concretefire*;
You seem to be missing the basics here with OCing & you really need to do a LOT more reading & researching into what you are doing.








Leaving the AI of the mobo to set voltages is a BIG NO NO!
I'd hate to see what it's being set to & leaving it on Auto is a quick way to destroy your mobo...








*ASUS mobo's are notorious at setting Very High voltages when left to the AI to decide what to set them at...*








Always remember this simple rule...
When it comes to setting voltages on mobo's when OCing...*"Auto is Evil!"*

I don't have a single voltage setting on "Auto".


----------



## Erper

@concretefire

check these 2 pics, look at vcore

https://picasaweb.google.com/106390485166117198260/OC#5174469320681687586
https://picasaweb.google.com/106390485166117198260/OC#5174488665214388802


----------



## concretefire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Not completely true..

1.5V is considered a max safe Vcore for a 65nm Q6600..

2600K is 32nm and that's why it's more sensitive to high Vcore..

But 4 The record: I would keep Vcore under 1.5V for Q6600..

*@ concretefire*

Try to change this:

CPU GTL Voltage Reference: *0.63x*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.58V*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.36V*
DRAM Voltage: *2.0V*
NB Voltage: *1.36V*
SB Voltage: *1.1V*
PCIE SATA Voltage: *1.5V*

Also try to run* Prime95 Large FFT tes*t for at least *3hrs* with *6x CPU multiplier* and *400MHz FSB* for *2.4GHz* just to see if *FSB is stable (motherboard stability)*..

*If it passes at 6 x 400* with my settings in P95 *THEN up multiplier* to 8x (for 3.2GHz) or 9x (for 3.6GHz) and *add Vcore until it's stable* in P95..

If you can't make it stable @ 3.6GHz then try 3.2GHz because it would require less Vcore..

*KEEP Vcore UNDER 1.5v (under LOAD in CPU-Z) at all time..

KEEP CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..
*

CHEERS..


Thanks man. I will try your settings for 3.2 ghz. I believe I have given up on trying to be 3.6 stable because 1.5 Vcore for this chip @ 3.6 is simply not going to happen. It's taking me 1.575 Vcore just to get to boot into windows and that's with LLC enabled. CPUZ see's it as 1.575 as well.

So even though I can try your settings, I doubt they are going to make a .075 difference in Vcore, and I seriously doubt I'll be able to get under 1.5 Vcore @ 3.6 with this Chip.

Just getting it to boot and play around for a bit @ 3.6 was real nice but also probably real close to frying my chip. (1.575 Vcore) Too rich for my blood. Thoughts?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *concretefire*


Hey guys, you can add me to the list.....


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard concretefire!!!









What CPU cooler are you using? What temps are you getting?

Please also feel free to reference the 1st page of this club for related resource for your P5Q PRO!









Happy Overclocking!!!









P.S. Please have your system info filled in for convenience.


----------



## concretefire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard concretefire!!!









What CPU cooler are you using? What temps are you getting?

Please also feel free to reference the 1st page of this club for related resource for your P5Q PRO!









Happy Overclocking!!!









P.S. Please have your system info filled in for convenience.










Cpu Cooler is stock Intel garbage.







However, if you think about it, I know the first thing people are going to say is AHA!!!!! You need better cooling to get 3.6 ghz. That is true and false at the same time.

The bottom line is this: It take my chip 1.575 Vcore just to boot into windows. Temps is temps and volts is volts. When I do boot into windows at 1.575 Vcore my temps are around 50-55. Playing Crysis it got up to 80 after playing for a couple hours. (still at 3.6ghz)

My point is those quick to jump and say I need better cooling or water cooling because I keep failing stress tests are just wrong. Not even Intel Burn Test will overheat my Q6600 in 2 seconds flat. I literally can't run P95 for 2 seconds before I get a BSOD. That's with a 1.575 Vcore and temps in the 50 range @ 3.6 ghz

Simple truth is I got a bad VID. 1.325







Bummer. I will say this: This chip is hard core. I can throw almost 1.6 Vcore at it and Intel Burn Test has had it up to 103 c a couple times (and passed) but I had my finger on the STOP button, lol. I'm quite pleased with my Q6600. And 3.2 is still not too shabby at all, knowing in the back of my head if I really had to, I CAN get 3.6 out of it...just not stable I don't think.

Thanks for the welcome aboard.


----------



## Erper

^
if u were close id sell u my q9550


----------



## concretefire

Would like to ask a question about NB voltage. The rated FSB for the P5Q is 1600 mhz. Right? I've read that unless you plan to go past this 'wall', there is absolutely no need to increase your NB volts.

Now, considering that Asus is notorious for over volting things, wouldn't it make sense that their "auto" NB Volt would be juiced up a bit to handle (easily) the 1600 FSB? That makes logical sense to me.

400 FSB quad pumped is 1600 FSB. So why should I need to up the NB?

Not trying to be argumentative, just trying to learn.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14625206*
> Would like to ask a question about NB voltage. The rated FSB for the P5Q is 1600 mhz. Right? I've read that unless you plan to go past this 'wall', there is absolutely no need to increase your NB volts.
> 
> Now, considering that Asus is notorious for over volting things, wouldn't it make sense that their "auto" NB Volt would be juiced up a bit to handle (easily) the 1600 FSB? That makes logical sense to me.
> 
> 400 FSB quad pumped is 1600 FSB. So why should I need to up the NB?
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, just trying to learn.


Set all voltages manually, and set vNB to 1.20 - 1.30V for 400MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Finally have a working Pro Turbo installed and running!
Unfortunately, the seller didn't send me the disk. Do I really need it or can I download everything I need from ASUS website?


----------



## Erper

basicly u dont need a disk, u always download latest software/update from asus site


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14627814*
> Finally have a working Pro Turbo installed and running!
> Unfortunately, the seller didn't send me the disk. Do I really need it or can I download everything I need from ASUS website?


The disk that comes with the mobo has nothing but outdated drivers that come with it, so download them directly from their site.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/

For the onboard sound chip (VIA HD Audio-VT1708S) download that directly from VIA. http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

If you are using the Intel ICH10R SATA AHCI Controller like I am, then download the latest driver directly from Intel.
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver (Latest: v10.6.0.1022)

On another note: 32bit operating systems are now outdated.
You really need to upgrade to a 64bit operating system to get the most out of your system & use *ALL of the available memory in your Computer system*. (this includes the onboard memory in your hardware & graphics card(s))








(If you look at everyone's systems info, you'll notice that just about all of us are running a 64bit system & unlike years ago, there's tons of support with drivers & software now for 64bit systems)
Upgrading to a 64bit OS was one of the best decisions I've ever made...









Also, the P45 chipset (& this mobo) really like the 45nm processors over the 65nm when it comes to OCing.
So much easier to OC than the 65nm & uses much less voltage as well which = Longer Motherboard Life!
So if you can afford to upgrade to a 45nm Duo or Quad, do it!








Btw R.D. I'm up the hill in Payson!


----------



## dlerch

The original driver disk doesn't even support windows 7 x64. I tried using it before, pretty useless disk anyway. You want the new stuff from asus.


----------



## concretefire

Anyone know what VIN1 and VIN6 are in OCCT or hardware monitor?


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks for the info Muff1n, and I DL'ed every thing. I think I'm all set except for one thing. Seems that the board is having troubles identifying my SSD all the time. Sometimes it will see it on start up, and other times it wont. Any thoughts on that?

I'll invest in a 64bit OS soon, I know I need it, I just haven't gotten around to it just yet. Draggin my feet on that one for sure.
Did you get hit with that dust storm that rolled through?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Huh, my P5Q is a weird little bugger. Perhaps I'm holding it wrong?
I measured my DIMM voltage with a multimeter; more precisely, the pin that is closest to the notch in the wider slot area. According to that pin, my mobo runs precisely 0.1v MORE through the DIMMs than I set it to in BIOS. That means, if I set it to 2.1v, it'll actually deliver 2.2v. Or, if it's on auto or @1.8v, it'll really be 1.9v. Crazy








Mayhaps I'm measuring the wrong pin?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14637993*
> Huh, my P5Q is a weird little bugger. Perhaps I'm holding it wrong?
> I measured my DIMM voltage with a multimeter; more precisely, the pin that is closest to the notch in the wider slot area. According to that pin, my mobo runs precisely 0.1v MORE through the DIMMs than I set it to in BIOS. That means, if I set it to 2.1v, it'll actually deliver 2.2v. Or, if it's on auto or @1.8v, it'll really be 1.9v. Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayhaps I'm measuring the wrong pin?


No, you are wright.

P5Q motherboards do overvolt RAM by 0.1V..

CHEERS


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14638478*
> No, you are wright.
> 
> P5Q motherboards do overvolt RAM by 0.1V..
> 
> CHEERS


Ah, I see.
In that case, should I lower the voltage to match the RAM specs or keep them overvolted instead?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu;14638731*
> Ah, I see.
> In that case, should I lower the voltage to match the RAM specs or keep them overvolted instead?


Don't bother trying to compensate overvolting on RAM..

Just set it to your RAM modules rated voltage (or what modules need for your OC) and forget about that slight overvolt..

I personally have never thought of it as a bad thing as it has never caused me any issues.. (+0.1V is nothing really)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *concretefire*


Cpu Cooler is stock Intel garbage.







However, if you think about it, I know the first thing people are going to say is AHA!!!!! You need better cooling to get 3.6 ghz. That is true and false at the same time.

The bottom line is this: It take my chip 1.575 Vcore just to boot into windows. Temps is temps and volts is volts. When I do boot into windows at 1.575 Vcore my temps are around 50-55. Playing Crysis it got up to 80 after playing for a couple hours. (still at 3.6ghz)

My point is those quick to jump and say I need better cooling or water cooling because I keep failing stress tests are just wrong. Not even Intel Burn Test will overheat my Q6600 in 2 seconds flat. I literally can't run P95 for 2 seconds before I get a BSOD. That's with a 1.575 Vcore and temps in the 50 range @ 3.6 ghz

Simple truth is I got a bad VID. 1.325







Bummer. I will say this: This chip is hard core. I can throw almost 1.6 Vcore at it and Intel Burn Test has had it up to 103 c a couple times (and passed) but I had my finger on the STOP button, lol. I'm quite pleased with my Q6600. And 3.2 is still not too shabby at all, knowing in the back of my head if I really had to, I CAN get 3.6 out of it...just not stable I don't think.

Thanks for the welcome aboard.


concretefire, how much higher temps and volts are you willing to try to either get it stable at 3.6GHz or risk killing the mobo or the chip?
















Make sure they are still under warranty.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


Thanks for the info Muff1n, and I DL'ed every thing. I think I'm all set except for one thing. Seems that the board is having troubles identifying my SSD all the time. Sometimes it will see it on start up, and other times it wont. Any thoughts on that?

I'll invest in a 64bit OS soon, I know I need it, I just haven't gotten around to it just yet. Draggin my feet on that one for sure.
Did you get hit with that dust storm that rolled through?










You are quite welcome & I'm glad I was able to help.








I'm in Payson & you need dust to have a dust storm which we don't have here!
I've never seen a dust storm in Payson...ever!








Nice & cool during the nights though averaging around 55-60F.









As far as your SSD...what mode do you have the board set to?
I'm running mine in AHCI mode [Advanced Host Controller Interface] with NCQ enabled using the IntelÂ® Rapid Storage Technology Driver.
I don't have a SSD drive though so I can't really say for sure, you'll have to ask the 
guys here that are running them what settings they are using.

Another thought is have you updated the chipset drivers?
INF Update Utility - Primarily for IntelÂ® 6, 5, *4*, 3, 900 Series Chipsets
Intel Chipset drivers download v9. 2. 0. 1030


----------



## R.D.BID

Glad to hear you're dust free up there!







The storm wasn't to bad on my end, just a tad bit of dust this time around and no rain to make it all stick, so that was a relief.

I may have solved part of my issue with the SSD. I updated the firmware for the drive (that was a PITA) and now the board sees the drive, most of the time. But any time I go in to BIOS and play around, save changes and exit, I get a "missing bootmgr" message. I have to shut the whole system down and reboot and then windows will start up. That's going to be a major pain in the ass with all the work I plan on doing in BIOS.

Hopefully I can get this ironed out, but a lot of thanks for your input, it's really appreciated.


----------



## R.D.BID

Wow, I'm loving this board! I'm comfortably at 3.6Ghz w/1.42v and really acceptable temps (~61 under full load) I could never have come close to this with my last board. 2 hours with OCCT using Large Data Set.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961279

The one frustrating thing though is that there are no actual values for some of the voltages. If set to AUTO I have no idea what the actual voltages being used are so I don't even know where to start. 
Am I missing something or did this require a lot of initial guess work from you guys?

I'll start working on my memory next. The timings are really goofy right now (5-5-5-12-*52*) and it's running at 4:5. 400Mhz FSB to 500Mhz Memory. I'm not unhappy with that, but I was able to crank down my timings on my last board to 4-4-4-8-16

Oh and my SSD has really settled in. It was being a ***** when I initially started messing with the settings but now it's working great. (I just probably jinxed it.)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


Wow, I'm loving this board! I'm comfortably at 3.6Ghz w/1.42v and really acceptable temps (~61 under full load) I could never have come close to this with my last board. 2 hours with OCCT using Large Data Set.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961279

The one frustrating thing though is that there are no actual values for some of the voltages. If set to AUTO I have no idea what the actual voltages being used are so I don't even know where to start. 
Am I missing something or did this require a lot of initial guess work from you guys?

I'll start working on my memory next. The timings are really goofy right now (5-5-5-12-*52*) and it's running at 4:5. 400Mhz FSB to 500Mhz Memory. I'm not unhappy with that, but I was able to crank down my timings on my last board to 4-4-4-8-16

Oh and my SSD has really settled in. It was being a ***** when I initially started messing with the settings but now it's working great. (I just probably jinxed it.)


If you set Voltages at AUTO, you can use TurboV from Windows to check what they actually are.


----------



## concretefire

Let me ask this another way. Can the NB volts be monitored with software with the P5Q-Pro? If so, what software? And also the volts to the RAM?

Every piece of software I have tried > HW monitor, Everest, Speedfan, etc.....ALL OF THEM have a VIN1 and VIN6 along with the CPU voltage and other readings.

YET, through 437 pages of searching not one reference to 'VIN1' or VIN6'? That's astonishing to me. I am assuming VIN1 is the DRAM volt because it's always 1.8 or 1.81, I think VIN 6 might be the NB because it's at around 1.35 and spikes to 1.45 during OCCT tests and I assure you, that's not the CPU voltage spiking.

And here's the weird thing about VIN1 (the Dram?) If I set it in bios to say...1.98 volts, all the software still reports 1.8 - 1.81. (so is VIN1 really the ram?)

This leads me to believe that at least on the PRO version, one cannot read the voltages with software. Other than perhaps the CPU voltage and the PSU voltage. (+3, +5, 12)

So what the hell is VIN1 and VIN6 in these software programs. The values DO CHANGE so it's reading something. And again, I just find it hard to believe that in this thread, (437 pages) there is not one mention of it. Or Google either for that matter. Help, cause I'm stumped what these mean.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *concretefire*


Let me ask this another way. Can the NB volts be monitored with software with the P5Q-Pro? If so, what software? And also the volts to the RAM?

Every piece of software I have tried > HW monitor, Everest, Speedfan, etc.....ALL OF THEM have a VIN1 and VIN6 along with the CPU voltage and other readings.

YET, through 437 pages of searching not one reference to 'VIN1' or VIN6'? That's astonishing to me. I am assuming VIN1 is the DRAM volt because it's always 1.8 or 1.81, I think VIN 6 might be the NB because it's at around 1.35 and spikes to 1.45 during OCCT tests and I assure you, that's not the CPU voltage spiking.

And here's the weird thing about VIN1 (the Dram?) If I set it in bios to say...1.98 volts, all the software still reports 1.8 - 1.81. (so is VIN1 really the ram?)

This leads me to believe that at least on the PRO version, one cannot read the voltages with software. Other than perhaps the CPU voltage and the PSU voltage. (+3, +5, 12)

So what the hell is VIN1 and VIN6 in these software programs. The values DO CHANGE so it's reading something. And again, I just find it hard to believe that in this thread, (437 pages) there is not one mention of it. Or Google either for that matter. Help, cause I'm stumped what these mean.


I only think you can monitor basic Voltages like CPU Core Voltage, +12v, +5v and so on in the regular PRO.

The PRO Turbo has a built in chip for TurboV which can adjust most overclocking via Windows. Including Voltages.


----------



## concretefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;14661898*
> I only think you can monitor basic Voltages like CPU Core Voltage, +12v, +5v and so on in the regular PRO.
> 
> The PRO Turbo has a built in chip for TurboV which can adjust most overclocking via Windows. Including Voltages.


Ahhh....thank you.


----------



## ocman

Bump for the owners club!









*P.S.: I'm closing in on my post# 1000!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14697793*
> Bump for the owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.: I'm closing in on my post# 1000!*


Bump for a great club owner..









We want to see your 1000th post right here in this club..









Dooo eeeeeet..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14699802*
> Bump for a great club owner..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want to see your 1000th post right here in this club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooo eeeeeet..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT!!! You're a great owners club member!!!









You got it!!!







My 1st 1000th post is here to be!!!
















*THIS IS MY 1000TH POST!!!*


----------



## KingT

O yes!!!









That's how you do it..









Keep up the good work man..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14704961*
> O yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how you do it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work man..
> 
> CHEERS..


Will do KingT!


----------



## R.D.BID

Nice work ocman, Congrats!









Thanks for the great club. It's been so valuable.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14715789*
> Nice work ocman, Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great club. It's been so valuable.


Thanks R.D.BID!


----------



## Darek21

Hello guys i'm new here.

Just wanna ask about O/C my Q9550.It is possible to run it on 3.6Ghz on all stock voltages?.

I mean vCore + MB voltages.

450 FSB + 8x multipler will give me 3.6Ghz

My memory can run at 900 mhz with 2.1v


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darek21*


Hello guys i'm new here.

Just wanna ask about O/C my Q9550.It is possible to run it on 3.6Ghz on all stock voltages?.

I mean vCore + MB voltages.

450 FSB + 8x multipler will give me 3.6Ghz

My memory can run at 900 mhz with 2.1v


I could have told you, but I'm drunk... I'm hoping *KingT* can answer you now...


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darek21*


Hello guys i'm new here.

Just wanna ask about O/C my Q9550.It is possible to run it on 3.6Ghz on all stock voltages?.

I mean vCore + MB voltages.

450 FSB + 8x multipler will give me 3.6Ghz

My memory can run at 900 mhz with 2.1v


Probably not,as it would error in Prime95..

For My *450 - 460MHz FSB Q9550 OC template* look at *THIS POST*..

There's also OC testing methodology..









CHEERS..


----------



## Darek21

How i can chceck my REAL VID?

CoreTemp - 1.1875v

Everest - 1.0625v

My revision is E0


----------



## Darek21

AI Overclock tuner: *Manual*
CPU Ratio Setting: *8.5*
FSB Strap to North Bridge: *AUTO*
FSB Frequency: *470*
PCI-E Frequency: *100*
DRAM Frequency: *DDR2-940*

DRAM Timing Control: *Manual*

1st Information :

CAS# Latency: *5*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: *5*
DRAM RAS# Precharge: *5*
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: *18*
RAS# to RAS# Delay : *AUTO*
Row Refresh Cycle Time: *AUTO*
Write Recovery Time: *AUTO*
Read to Precharge Time: *AUTO*

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): *AUTO*
Write to Read Delay (S): *AUTO*
WRITE to READ Delay (D): *AUTO*
READ to READ Delay (S): *AUTO*
READ to READ Delay (D): *AUTO*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): *AUTO*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): *AUTO*

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay: *AUTO*
READ to PRE Delay: *AUTO*
PRE to PRE Delay: *AUTO*
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: *AUTO*
ALL PRE to REF Delay: *AUTO*
DRAM Static Read Control: *Disabled*
DRAM Read Training: *Disabled*
MEM. OC Charger: *Enabled*
AI Clock Twister: *Moderate*
AI Transaction Booster: *Manual*
Common Performance Level [*10*]
Pull-Ins - *Disabled*

CPU Voltage: *1.28v*
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: *0.63x*
CPU PLL Voltage: *1.54*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.30*
DRAM Voltage: *2.1*
NB Voltage: *1.30*
SBridge Voltage: *1.10*
PCIE SATA Voltage: *1.50*

Load Line Calibration: *Enabled*
CPU Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
PCIE Spread Spectrum: *Disabled*
CPU Clock Skew : *AUTO*
NB Clock Skew : *AUTO*
Enhancement: *Optymized*.

CPU *C1E* and other options in CPU menu are disabled.

My PC got blue screen when Windows 7 logo appeared :/

And sorry for new post , but i cant edit it.Just didnt see edit options.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darek21;14731873*
> How i can chceck my REAL VID?
> 
> CoreTemp - 1.1875v
> 
> Everest - 1.0625v
> 
> My revision is E0


Trust CoreTemp VID readings (need to disable SpeedStep, C1E and to set multi manually at 8.5)..

As for your BSOD,well you can't just jump to 470MHz FSB (4GHz)..

You need to work your way up..

And BTW that *P5Q Pro can't go beyond 460MHz FSB with a C2Quad* and to be *stable in Prime95 Large FFT* test (you'll get *errors on workers/cores*)..

*Check my OC template* from my previous post and try to understand why you need to test FSB freq first (with CPU multi @ 6x)..

And THEN when FSB is stable in P95 Large FFT you upp multi to 8.5 and add Vcore untill you're stable..

CHEERS..


----------



## Darek21

Okay vCore , but what about other voltage options in bios?.

NB/PLL/VTT?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darek21;14732784*
> Okay vCore , but what about other voltage options in bios?.
> 
> NB/PLL/VTT?


Look at *my OC template* an you'll see roughly how much VTT/PLL/NB voltage you need for 450MHz FSB..









CHEERS..


----------



## Darek21

Oh ok so sorry for that.But i think all mb/cpu need diffrent voltages.Even if it is the same model of mb/cpu.

Like mine and my friend old cpu.

Mine need 1.386v to hit 3.6Ghz ,but my friend need 1.43v

And it was E6750 with the same revision.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darek21;14731159*
> Hello guys i'm new here.
> 
> Just wanna ask about O/C my Q9550.It is possible to run it on 3.6Ghz on all stock voltages?.
> 
> I mean vCore + MB voltages.
> 
> 450 FSB + 8x multipler will give me 3.6Ghz
> 
> My memory can run at 900 mhz with 2.1v


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard Darek21!!!









Very nice Q9550 E0 and P5Q PRO!









You've come to the right place for help!







We got awesome members here!









Feel free to check out the 1st page of this club for reference!









Happy overclocking!!!









P.S.: Always reference settings of others and tweak them to make it work for your system!


----------



## MUff1N

I don't understand why people in general don't take the time to research & learn "What" overclocking is all about before doing it.
For some reason they seem to think all there is to it is just upping some frequencies & throwing volts at them till they boot & expect it to be stable...
















Overclocking is a "Art Form" that takes a lot of time & testing on "Your part" before you can get the results you want & not damage your Motherboard, CPU & hardware attached to it...









So...Take the Time to READ & Research before OCing your system, then take the time to TEST your settings to make sure your systems stable.

Either that, or enjoy replacing your mobo & or CPU every few months & reinstalling your operating system every other day from unstable overclocks & very High Voltages...


----------



## ocman

I'll be going to the states for 2 weeks... but I'll be signing in whenever I get Internet connectivity. See ya


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14740612*
> I'll be going to the states for 2 weeks... but I'll be signing in whenever I get Internet connectivity. See ya


Have a nice trip..









I will be looking after this club as usual..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14740641*
> Have a nice trip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be looking after this club as usual..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT I know~









Thank all you guys!


----------



## turrican9

Have a nice trip *ocman*


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Have a nice trip *ocman*










Thanks turrican9!


----------



## Erper

viva la p5q pro club


----------



## ocman

Bump!


----------



## Erper

id say this thread slowly is goin for retirement...
too bad...


----------



## KingT

Traitor,you don't now what you're talking about..

This thread will never die as P5Q owners multiply..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

I will probably install my P5Q PRO Turbo again. So will probably be more active here when that happens.

So, I think we can maintain life in this excellent Club for a long time to come. Many people still have P5Q PRO/PRO Turbo motherboards


----------



## ocman

There are always be P5Q owners around and yet to join this club!


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14770167*
> Traitor,you don't now what you're talking about..
> 
> This thread will never die as P5Q owners multiply..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


aint traitor... still part of this great club... just sayin that less people are visiting this thread....


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14774323*
> aint traitor... still part of this great club... just sayin that less people are visiting this thread....


Well, we will turn the tide







This great Club will live a good while


----------



## liskawc

even if i dont post much im still here


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Traitor,you don't now what you're talking about..

This thread will never die as P5Q owners multiply..









CHEERS..


Support your future projection!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I will probably install my P5Q PRO Turbo again. So will probably be more active here when that happens.

So, I think we can maintain life in this excellent Club for a long time to come. Many people still have P5Q PRO/PRO Turbo motherboards











Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


Well, we will turn the tide







This great Club will live a good while










Thanks for the support turrican9!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


aint traitor... still part of this great club... just sayin that less people are visiting this thread....










I have seen such for the club in the past... I just see it as a seasonal... just going through a slow time.









It will pick up again later~









Quote:



Originally Posted by *liskawc*


even if i dont post much im still here










I was the same too...


----------



## jacksknight

Are any of you guys run OCZ reapers?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html

I was wondering if there were any compatibility issues with it. The ram i have now has been so stable im scared to change..

thanks!


----------



## Erper

bump for club... again...
ehheh...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;14781686*
> Are any of you guys run OCZ reapers?
> 
> http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html
> 
> I was wondering if there were any compatibility issues with it. The ram i have now has been so stable im scared to change..
> 
> thanks!


Hey jacksknight; I personally don't remember any posts using that ram in this forum, although I could be wrong.
But what I can tell you is this mobo is "picky" when it come to ram & what will run on it OK & Great...








Patriot for example runs OK on it but not Great...








G.Skill & Corsair run very well on it too, but personally I don't know about OCZ Ram.








Best thing to do is look at the QVL list (Qualified Vendors List) of Ram & make your own judgments...
OCZ Ram is listed in the QVL but only select modules which you'll have to look up in the QVL list for yourself.

You can download the P5Q Pro Turbo QVL list (PDF file) from this site.
P5Q PRO Turbo Memory QVL


----------



## KingT

What he said ^^ , he's a great P5Q owner..









CHEERS..


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;14808088*
> Hey jacksknight; I personally don't remember any posts using that ram in this forum, although I could be wrong.
> But what I can tell you is this mobo is "picky" when it come to ram & what will run on it OK & Great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot for example runs OK on it but not Great...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill & Corsair run very well on it too, but personally I don't know about OCZ Ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing to do is look at the QVL list (Qualified Vendors List) of Ram & make your own judgments...
> OCZ Ram is listed in the QVL but only select modules which you'll have to look up in the QVL list for yourself.
> 
> You can download the P5Q Pro Turbo QVL list (PDF file) from this site.
> P5Q PRO Turbo Memory QVL


Did what you said and it seems the ram is on the QVL so i should be good to go.

OCZ2RPR10664GK is listed and shows up on newegg as the same kit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289

Appreciate the help!! Now i must reach for that 5ghz overclock!!


----------



## Petrol

what this club needs is a little friendly OCing competition


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;14813516*
> what this club needs is a little friendly OCing competition


That sounds like a bit of fun. I'd be up for it.


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;14813188*
> Did what you said and it seems the ram is on the QVL so i should be good to go.
> 
> OCZ2RPR10664GK is listed and shows up on newegg as the same kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289
> 
> Appreciate the help!! Now i must reach for that 5ghz overclock!!


That's what this forum is for...glad I could point you in the right direction.








You might want to bookmark the Asus website for this board for later reference.








ASUS P5Q PRO


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight;14813188*
> Did what you said and it seems the ram is on the QVL so i should be good to go.
> 
> OCZ2RPR10664GK is listed and shows up on newegg as the same kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227289
> 
> Appreciate the help!! Now i must reach for that 5ghz overclock!!


Welcome aboard jacksknight!!!









I see that you are using P5Q PRO... so check the P5Q PRO QVL instead.









Check the 1st page for resource and feel free to post!









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome aboard jacksknight!!!









I see that you are using P5Q PRO... so check the P5Q PRO QVL instead.










Crap, I didn't notice that







but it looks like I got away with it anyways as the OCZ Ram OCZ2RPR10664GK is still on the QVL list for the P5Q PRO too.


----------



## KingT

Bumperz for my home..









CHEERS..


----------



## concretefire

Ya'll don't be goin' anywhere. Got me a Hyper 212+ on the way


----------



## Darek21

Guys can someone give me a link to newest drivers for Win7?

I need Chipset/LAN/Sound

On Asus page the newest drivers for P5Q PRO are from 2009r


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darek21;14860557*
> Guys can someone give me a link to newest drivers for Win7?
> 
> I need Chipset/LAN/Sound
> 
> On Asus page the newest drivers for P5Q PRO are from 2009r


id say thats all u can use...


----------



## ocman

Hi Darek21, MUff1N had found newer drivers for PRO Turbo's LAN, intel chipset, and audio which I have linked in the 1st page of the club...









I recall MUff1N had posted drivers for P5Q PRO in this club recently... try to search for his posts~









btw, the ones posted on ASUS' website can't be that bad...









just don't quote me on that since I use PRO Turbo...


----------



## Darek21

Okay so i gonna use drivers from Asus website.

Drivers for P5Q PRO from original CD are not supported on Win7 32bit.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14874820*
> Hi Darek21, MUff1N had found newer drivers for PRO Turbo's LAN, intel chipset, and audio which I have linked in the 1st page of the club...


Unfortunately that link is dead. I'd really had liked to get my hands on them as I'm having a hell of a time trying to get my network up and running.
I'm in the process of installing win7 64bit and I can't for the life of me get my rig connected to the internet after it's installed.
I've used the lan drivers off of asus website but nothing seems to be working for me. At best I've only been able to sporadically connect.

The lan is enabled in the bios.
Fresh install of Windows 7 64bit
Known working pci network card with fresh driver install.

What am i missing/doing wrong? Any thoughts?


----------



## concretefire

Well, I don't know but a clue of where I started thinking was this:

You have lan enabled in Bios, and that's great and all.....but if you have a PCI network card with the drivers for it, you could disable the lan thing in bios.

In other words, your motherboard has it's own built in LAN ethernet. You don't need a seperate PCI network card to do the same job.

You probably already knew that but that jumped out at me when I read your post. If I were you I'd try to get the ONBOARD LAN working first, and then try to get the PCI card working next, or vice versa. The Onboard LAN has a reputation (across many boards) to be flaky fwiw. I too have a separate PCI network card. I don't use my onboard Lan. Just my thoughts.


----------



## liskawc

erm could be that your integrated lan port is broken ... if im not mistaken a member (possibly ocman) had issues with the lan ports and he RMAd the board.

personally i use generic drivers that come with windows 7 x64. Im also dualbooting into kubuntu 11.04 and my lan ports are working fine and have worked fine from the fresh install forward

there is one thing tho ... sometimes when i spend weeks on the kubuntu without restarting and after that when i go into windows my ip isnt set and i need to do right click the internet icon and do troubleshoot. after that all works fine

so just so we can try to help, maybe post the info you have set in the bios regarding integrated peripherals?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14886651*
> Unfortunately that link is dead. I'd really had liked to get my hands on them as I'm having a hell of a time trying to get my network up and running.
> I'm in the process of installing win7 64bit and I can't for the life of me get my rig connected to the internet after it's installed.
> I've used the lan drivers off of asus website but nothing seems to be working for me. At best I've only been able to sporadically connect.
> 
> The lan is enabled in the bios.
> Fresh install of Windows 7 64bit
> Known working pci network card with fresh driver install.
> 
> What am i missing/doing wrong? Any thoughts?


You're right... both manufacturers change their links...









As for the LAN problem, it's probably IRQ conflict or hardware conflict... take the pci card out and try again, clean out the drivers and registry for the pci card... change settings back to default... see if it works and make sure Windows 7 is being installed completely. If problem persists... make sure your mobo is still under warranty... get an RMA.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liskawc;14891361*
> erm could be that your integrated lan port is broken ... if im not mistaken a member (possibly ocman) had issues with the lan ports and he RMAd the board.


Yes, my previous/original PRO Turbo had a failed LAN port after dust cleaning back then...


----------



## ocman

I'm back in Canada!


----------



## ocman

*1st page link update*: Newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver

Thanks MUff1N!


----------



## R.D.BID

Still no luck with this issue. It's gotta be the driver from asus site that is causing me fits. Everything worked fine just a few days ago on Vista.
I've tried no driver, i've tired letting windows install and set up the wireless, nothing seems to be working, or if it does work, it's only for a few minutes. Everything else in the house on the network is running just fine.

Would anyone be willing to look at the drivers from asus website for windows 7 64bit? There are two LAN drivers. One is the Atheros driver and there is another one that i'm not quite sure as to what it is.

This stinks. My next step is to run cat5 across the house and see if i can get online that way.


----------



## liskawc

what i see on the asus site of p5q pro turbo is:

ATHEROS L1E Driver V1.0.0.45 for Windows 32bit XP/64bit XP/32bit Vista/64bit

- Atholes L1E LAN Driver V1.0.0.18 for Win7 32bit/Win7 64bit--(WHQL).

Atheros L1e Driver V1.0.0.16 (V1.0.0.43) for Windows 7 & Windows 64bit 7.(WHQL)

now for the first one it says its beta so i assume you wont be using that one. i would say try the V1.0.0.0.18 one as its both whql and it appears to be the latest version that is whql

maybe a silly question but any chance you could try booting up with one of those free linux live CDs and tell us if internet works there?


----------



## ocman

R.D.BID, either one for Win 7 should be fine.

Check the lan port indicator light at the back panel and see whether or not the light(s) are on and/or blinking.

If not on... and you have tried pull out the pci network card, clearing out old drivers and files, reinstalling drivers for on board lan... and even tried re-install a known good copy of Windows...

and still no go... it's really time to get an RMA.


----------



## R.D.BID

Well guys, I really appreciate all your help with this. I just don't get why it's not working. I ran some CAT5 from my router to the PC and the internet connected no problem.
It's really frustrating why I can't get the wirelss pci cards to work. They worked a few days ago and now not a single one I've tried (3 total) will get me online.

Guess I gotta go wired from now on.


----------



## jetpak12

Hey guys! I just stumbled onto this thread recently and would like to join. I've been running my P5Q Pro/E8500 combo for almost 3 years now. This platform has been rock solid, and I'm not planning on upgrading until Ivy.

I've been playing around with my clocks and the highest I've gotten somewhat stable is 4.4GHz with 1.4V. I ran that 24/7 for a few weeks until I started getting some blue screens so I dropped it back to 4.2 where I knew it was solid on stock volts. And then I tightened up my RAM timings a bit to compensate.









CPU-Z validation is in sig.


----------



## concretefire

Sorry you can't get them working. On another note and to totally change the subject, I am LOVING my Hyper 212+ cooler. For $29.00 , you can't beat that. You have to understand, I've had this Q6600 under stock cooling for 3 yrs. I could overclock but I never felt real comfortable about it. The temps were just too high. So I'd go back and forth between stock, 2.7, 3.0 and 3.2. I did manage to boot and run windows for several hours @ 3.6 thanks to the help I got here.....

But I'm just sayin', going from stock cooler to this is like a dream come true for me. I was wondering though, this cooler fan ramps up with the heat. The hotter it gets the faster the fan runs. Is there a way I can control this manually? Just curious. The install was a slight PITA but I sorta knew what to expect going in. Right now I'm at 3.2 ghz and @ 35c and around 62c Prime Blend.

I was not able to do that before. Temps way too hot. I'm still lowering the Vcore one notch at a time and testing overnight. I do IBT first and if it passes that then I do P95 blend for 24hrs. If I pass, I lower Vcore and repeat. Anyway, I'm glad the Hyper 212+ works for me.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14916874*
> Well guys, I really appreciate all your help with this. I just don't get why it's not working. I ran some CAT5 from my router to the PC and the internet connected no problem.
> It's really frustrating why I can't get the wirelss pci cards to work. They worked a few days ago and now not a single one I've tried (3 total) will get me online.
> 
> Guess I gotta go wired from now on.


R.D.BID, the wireless route requires you to be within a certain range, right positioning, using paired products for optimal performance and stuff...

try the pci card in pci slots and see if it works... could be the card or could be the mobo...

USB wireless adapter in my experience is just plain faulty. (I know you have a pci card)

Check also to see if your computer is infected with virus, malware, or etc.

Install Internet security software like Comodo for free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14917541*
> Sorry you can't get them working. On another note and to totally change the subject, I am LOVING my Hyper 212+ cooler. For $29.00 , you can't beat that. You have to understand, I've had this Q6600 under stock cooling for 3 yrs. I could overclock but I never felt real comfortable about it. The temps were just too high. So I'd go back and forth between stock, 2.7, 3.0 and 3.2. I did manage to boot and run windows for several hours @ 3.6 thanks to the help I got here.....
> 
> But I'm just sayin', going from stock cooler to this is like a dream come true for me. I was wondering though, this cooler fan ramps up with the heat. The hotter it gets the faster the fan runs. Is there a way I can control this manually? Just curious. The install was a slight PITA but I sorta knew what to expect going in. Right now I'm at 3.2 ghz and @ 35c and around 62c Prime Blend.
> 
> I was not able to do that before. Temps way too hot. I'm still lowering the Vcore one notch at a time and testing overnight. I do IBT first and if it passes that then I do P95 blend for 24hrs. If I pass, I lower Vcore and repeat. Anyway, I'm glad the Hyper 212+ works for me.


concretefire, I got mine for $20CAD + tax


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14917450*
> Hey guys! I just stumbled onto this thread recently and would like to join. I've been running my P5Q Pro/E8500 combo for almost 3 years now. This platform has been rock solid, and I'm not planning on upgrading until Ivy.
> 
> I've been playing around with my clocks and the highest I've gotten somewhat stable is 4.4GHz with 1.4V. I ran that 24/7 for a few weeks until I started getting some blue screens so I dropped it back to 4.2 where I knew it was solid on stock volts. And then I tightened up my RAM timings a bit to compensate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z validation is in sig.


Welcome aboard and Welcome to OCN jetpak12!!!









That CPU-Z validation of yours looking great!









Feel free to post and make yourself at home.









*P.S.: Try up the VCore a notch or two and see if it can run stably @ 4.4GHz.*


----------



## concretefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14918372*
> R.D.BID, the wireless route requires you to be within a certain range, right positioning, using paired products for optimal performance and stuff...
> 
> try the pci card in pci slots and see if it works... could be the card or could be the mobo...
> 
> USB wireless adapter in my experience is just plain faulty. (I know you have a pci card)
> 
> Check also to see if your computer is infected with virus, malware, or etc.
> 
> Install Internet security software like Comodo for free.
> 
> concretefire, I got mine for $20CAD + tax


BITE ME!







(j/k) Just realized I have mine mounted horizontal with the case instead of vertical.......(Facepalm) Still works good.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14918516*
> BITE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k) Just realized I have mine mounted horizontal with the case instead of vertical.......(Facepalm) Still works good.


concretefire, how are your fans configuration inside the chassis like?

*EDIT:* could installing Hyper 212+ horizontally traps more dust than it being vertically installed?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14918516*
> BITE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k) Just realized I have mine mounted horizontal with the case instead of vertical.......(Facepalm) Still works good.


You know, that really doesn't sound like too bad of an idea. If you had the fans pushing UP to the top of the case, and then with a good exhaust fan on top of that, I bet you would still see some good temps. I guess the only downside is that you might be pulling up hot air from your graphics card(s).


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14918422*
> Welcome aboard and Welcome to OCN jetpak12!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That CPU-Z validation of yours looking great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post and make yourself at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.: Try up the VCore a notch or two and see if it can run stably @ 4.4GHz.*


Thanks for the warm welcome ocman!

Yeah, I was at 1.4, and tried one notch above that (something lame like 1.40625) but it just wasn't solid. That and I'm too nervous to go above 1.4 when this is my only system I have to play with.

I can get to the desktop at 4.4GHz just fine, and it used to be able to run IBT and a few hours of p95 just fine, but lately it just started to get more and more unstable. I had heard that people start hitting a "voltage wall" at some point with OC'ing the E8X00 chips with really nowhere to go, so I figured I had just reached mine.

And on a side note, I saw in the OP the link to setting up hybrid PhysX (ATI+Nvidia). Have people had good success with this on the P5Q?


----------



## concretefire

ocman and jetpak12, .......

ocman, I don't have any other fans because I have a full tower and the side is off all the time. In fact, I don't even know where the side is. Lol. With how "open" everything is, I don't see any way there is any trapped heat in the case. I'm sure if I put all the fans in where they were supposed to be I could lower temps a few C but to me it's not worth the noise or hassle.

jetpak12, you nailed exactly what I was thinking, but the odd part is it doesn't work out that way. I had the HSfan installed underneath....drawing hot air up from my GPU card. (radeon 4870) and I decided to reverse that. So I moved the HSfan on top blowing down and it didn't take me very long to see that configuration was about 5c warmer.

So I put the fan back on the bottom blowing up. 5c cooler. Weird huh? At any rate, I think I'm going to just leave it alone now. I doubt reseating it will provide a big difference. I'm very happy with my temps.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14922607*
> Thanks for the warm welcome ocman!
> 
> Yeah, I was at 1.4, and tried one notch above that (something lame like 1.40625) but it just wasn't solid. That and I'm too nervous to go above 1.4 when this is my only system I have to play with.
> 
> I can get to the desktop at 4.4GHz just fine, and it used to be able to run IBT and a few hours of p95 just fine, but lately it just started to get more and more unstable. I had heard that people start hitting a "voltage wall" at some point with OC'ing the E8X00 chips with really nowhere to go, so I figured I had just reached mine.
> 
> And on a side note, I saw in the OP the link to setting up hybrid PhysX (ATI+Nvidia). Have people had good success with this on the P5Q?


jetpak12, the method works if followed closely... like in 2 steps.









Just make sure you have a good PSU that can supply the needed juice.

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14923092*
> ocman and jetpak12, .......
> 
> ocman, I don't have any other fans because I have a full tower and the side is off all the time. In fact, I don't even know where the side is. Lol. With how "open" everything is, I don't see any way there is any trapped heat in the case. I'm sure if I put all the fans in where they were supposed to be I could lower temps a few C but to me it's not worth the noise or hassle.
> 
> jetpak12, you nailed exactly what I was thinking, but the odd part is it doesn't work out that way. I had the HSfan installed underneath....drawing hot air up from my GPU card. (radeon 4870) and I decided to reverse that. So I moved the HSfan on top blowing down and it didn't take me very long to see that configuration was about 5c warmer.
> 
> So I put the fan back on the bottom blowing up. 5c cooler. Weird huh? At any rate, I think I'm going to just leave it alone now. I doubt reseating it will provide a big difference. I'm very happy with my temps.


I see... and btw, the cause of temps difference is because hot air rises up.









*P.S. jetpak12, I've actually set VCore to 1.43750V in BIOS (1.416V in CPU-Z) lately due to some instability with my used to be stable 4GHz OC with 1.42500 VCore (1.4V in CPU-Z). 4GHz is stable again!*


----------



## concretefire

yeah I know hot air rises up. That's what I'm saying. It's weird. I have my 4870 directly under the HSfan of the Hyper 212+. I can put my hand in between the space and I can most def feel the heat from the GPU.....rising up through my HSfan and then blowing through the fins on the heat sink itself.

What I was saying, since hot air rises and cold air falls, it would seem logical to move my heat sink fan to the top of the heat sink blowing cooler air down. I have put my hand on top and underneath the heat sink. The coldest air is definitely on top because there is no GPU heat.

Yet when I reversed the fan and put it on top, I went 5c warmer. I know in theory the heat is supposed to be at the top of my case, but my case is open and very very little heat is in there. All the heat that can be felt by hand comes from the GPU. And it's above the GPU. (hot air rising from GPU) ANd my fan for the heat sink is directly above all that heat, pushing that heat through the fins and I'm 5c cooler that way. That is weird.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14923671*
> *P.S. jetpak12, I've actually set VCore to 1.43750V in BIOS (1.416V in CPU-Z) lately due to some instability with my used to be stable 4GHz OC with 1.42500 VCore (1.4V in CPU-Z). 4GHz is stable again!*


Hm, yeah I'm thinking in a couple days I'll work up the nerve to push up the vcore past 1.4V and see what I get. Do you think that my RAM could be limiting my overclock though? Still, my main suspicion is that my cpu just needs more juice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;14924976*
> yeah I know hot air rises up. That's what I'm saying. It's weird. I have my 4870 directly under the HSfan of the Hyper 212+. I can put my hand in between the space and I can most def feel the heat from the GPU.....rising up through my HSfan and then blowing through the fins on the heat sink itself.
> 
> What I was saying, since hot air rises and cold air falls, it would seem logical to move my heat sink fan to the top of the heat sink blowing cooler air down. I have put my hand on top and underneath the heat sink. The coldest air is definitely on top because there is no GPU heat.
> 
> Yet when I reversed the fan and put it on top, I went 5c warmer. I know in theory the heat is supposed to be at the top of my case, but my case is open and very very little heat is in there. All the heat that can be felt by hand comes from the GPU. And it's above the GPU. (hot air rising from GPU) ANd my fan for the heat sink is directly above all that heat, pushing that heat through the fins and I'm 5c cooler that way. That is weird.


Its actually most logical to not compete with the rising hot air from your GPU and just keep pushing it upwards through the cooler. This will promote better air _flow_ throughout your system and keep temps down. Rather than just trying to push some slightly cooler air down just to get trapped above the GPU I suppose. Did you notice if your GPU temps changed at all?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14923671*
> jetpak12, the method works if followed closely... like in 2 steps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have a good PSU that can supply the needed juice.


Ok thanks, I think my 1kW PSU will be enough.








Do you know if I would have access to CUDA and DirectCompute abilities of the card besides just PhysX for games? I'd be buying a new card for this and want to try to justify it for more than just the 6 or so games I have, as well as simply satisfying this itch I have just to see if it would work.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14925530*
> Ok thanks, I think my 1kW PSU will be enough.


Enough for what?

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14925558*
> Enough for what?
> 
> CHEERS..


Trying out Hybrid PhysX with my 6970 and... whatever I happen to find for Hybrid PhysX









I'll be looking into a lower power card anyway, maybe GTS450 or 550Ti, to save on both initial cost and power.


----------



## concretefire

jetpak12, I didn't take note of any GPU cooling effect with the fan on top


----------



## liskawc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Ok thanks, I think my 1kW PSU will be enough.








Do you know if I would have access to CUDA and DirectCompute abilities of the card besides just PhysX for games? I'd be buying a new card for this and want to try to justify it for more than just the 6 or so games I have, as well as simply satisfying this itch I have just to see if it would work.


hey jetpak12,

radeons dont have CUDA, but dont be disheartened as CUDA kind of really isnt all that awesome. radeons however do support openCL, which is a better language. it allows you to use both cpu and gpu when you desire. if you wish some tutorials or more info on openCL feel free to ask (tho i warn you i am still a noob)

so i kind of missed the point









in short if you have a geforce and a radeon in your rig, then via openCL you can acces both as you wish, while with cuda you can only acces the geforce


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Hm, yeah I'm thinking in a couple days I'll work up the nerve to push up the vcore past 1.4V and see what I get. Do you think that my RAM could be limiting my overclock though? Still, my main suspicion is that my cpu just needs more juice.


jetpak12,

For OCZ RAM imo, anything that's Reaper and above is a sure bet for stability even if they are not in the ASUS RAM QVL.

I'm a little disappointed that my 4GB Platinum's stability wasn't so great when running at stock speed with P5Q PRO Turbo... and I paid a premium to get them back then...









I know it's more like PRO Turbo RAM picky problem more than the RAMs'...









Try stay under 1.45V VCore at all times.









My guess is that ~1.42V can get your CPU running stably @ 4.4GHz... but don't quote me on that.









*P.S.* I dropped by Pittsburgh for a day or two during my last trip to the states.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liskawc;14931199*
> hey jetpak12,
> 
> radeons dont have CUDA, but dont be disheartened as CUDA kind of really isnt all that awesome. radeons however do support openCL, which is a better language. it allows you to use both cpu and gpu when you desire. if you wish some tutorials or more info on openCL feel free to ask (tho i warn you i am still a noob)
> 
> so i kind of missed the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in short if you have a geforce and a radeon in your rig, then via openCL you can acces both as you wish, while with cuda you can only acces the geforce


liskawc, ok thanks, you've actually answered a lot of questions for me.









I know Radeons don't have CUDA, so that's why I was interested in getting the Nvidia card. I do a little bit of programming for grad school, but not much. I'd heard that CUDA is a bit more developed and easy to use over OpenCL, and we spent a couple days in my Python class last semester going over some tutorials with it, but not OpenCL.

Basically I was hoping to get the best of both worlds by getting an nvidia card and a radeon card, and hoping that they would work well together in OpenCL, as well as be able to use CUDA on Nvidia card when I want/need it. (Do you see what I mean? I hope this is clear.) Furthermore, there are a couple programs that I use with my grad work that have built-in CUDA support already.

So, as long as I can access both cards together under OpenCL (radeon and geforce), and use CUDA, then I think the purchase would be worth it for me. Do you mind pm'ing me a link to a good introduction to OpenCL if you know of one? Thanks again, and sorry for clogging up the P5Q thread with this









EDIT: I've opened a new topic on the subject here. Stop by if any of you have any helpful information on the topic!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14933526*
> jetpak12,
> 
> For OCZ RAM imo, anything that's Reaper and above is a sure bet for stability even if they are not in the ASUS RAM QVL.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that my 4GB Platinum's stability wasn't so great when running at stock speed with P5Q PRO Turbo... and I paid a premium to get them back then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's more like PRO Turbo RAM picky problem more than the RAMs'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try stay under 1.45V VCore at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is that ~1.42V can get your CPU running stably @ 4.4GHz... but don't quote me on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.* I dropped by Pittsburgh for a day or two during my last trip to the states.


I think I've been having pretty good luck with my Fatal1tys so far. A good while back I tried to see if I could get them to run at 1066 because I thought for some reason I had 1066 sticks, but they wouldn't go, so I double-checked the part numbers and found I just had 800.







But, they've taken to 900+ MHz pretty well. I was just trying to get an idea if RAM could be throwing off the overclock and if I should break the 1:1 ratio to get higher CPU clocks.

Later this week I'll give it 1.42 or so and see what I can get. Thanks for the help.

P.S. - I've only been in Pittsburgh for a year now, studying at the university in graduate school. What'd you think of the city?


----------



## liskawc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14934200*
> I know Radeons don't have CUDA, so that's why I was interested in getting the Nvidia card. I do a little bit of programming for grad school, but not much. I'd heard that CUDA is a bit more developed and easy to use over OpenCL, and we spent a couple days in my Python class last semester going over some tutorials with it, but not OpenCL.
> 
> Basically I was hoping to get the best of both worlds by getting an nvidia card and a radeon card, and hoping that they would work well together in OpenCL, as well as be able to use CUDA on Nvidia card when I want/need it. (Do you see what I mean? I hope this is clear.) Furthermore, there are a couple programs that I use with my grad work that have built-in CUDA support already.
> 
> So, as long as I can access both cards together under OpenCL (radeon and geforce), and use CUDA, then I think the purchase would be worth it for me. Do you mind pm'ing me a link to a good introduction to OpenCL if you know of one? Thanks again, and sorry for clogging up the P5Q thread with this


so i sent you a pm regarding the tutorials, also theres quite a confusion, as i couldnt upload the files needed, so i just pasted a link --- but in your thread

sorry for the confusion


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14934385*
> I think I've been having pretty good luck with my Fatal1tys so far. A good while back I tried to see if I could get them to run at 1066 because I thought for some reason I had 1066 sticks, but they wouldn't go, so I double-checked the part numbers and found I just had 800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, they've taken to 900+ MHz pretty well. I was just trying to get an idea if RAM could be throwing off the overclock and if I should break the 1:1 ratio to get higher CPU clocks.
> 
> Later this week I'll give it 1.42 or so and see what I can get. Thanks for the help.
> 
> P.S. - I've only been in Pittsburgh for a year now, studying at the university in graduate school. What'd you think of the city?


jetpak12, nice! I'll give mine Platinum 1066 another try to see how much higher can they run stably.

For the best stability when oc'ing, try stay 1:1 ratio.









P.S. I thought you live there long time...







Pittsburgh was nice, it's a more quiet place compared to mine... I've been to the outlet place there (I forgot what the outlet is called)...







pretty nice and pretty girls.


----------



## ocman

Bumping for potential members~


----------



## KingT

Bump for all my P5Q comradz!!!!!!!!!!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14941220*
> jetpak12, nice! I'll give mine Platinum 1066 another try to see how much higher can they run stably.
> 
> For the best stability when oc'ing, try stay 1:1 ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I thought you live there long time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pittsburgh was nice, it's a more quiet place compared to mine... I've been to the outlet place there (I forgot what the outlet is called)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty nice and pretty girls.


Ok! Tonight's going to be the night where I see what kind of numbers I can get on my FSB.

I also spotted these sticks from Kingston in the egg's "Summer Blowout" email: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091511&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091511-_-EMC-091511-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20104073-L01D
They seem like a good deal.

What do you guys think? I might pick them up if my OCZ sticks crap out on me tonight. I'm hesistant with the 2.3 required voltage though. Maybe I'll just push the OCZ's past 2.1V and see what 2.3 does for them.









PS - You should go to Texas if you want to see some pretty girls!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14958820*
> Ok! Tonight's going to be the night where I see what kind of numbers I can get on my FSB.
> 
> I also spotted these sticks from Kingston in the egg's "Summer Blowout" email: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104073&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091511&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091511-_-EMC-091511-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20104073-L01D
> They seem like a good deal.
> 
> What do you guys think? I might pick them up if my OCZ sticks crap out on me tonight. I'm hesistant with the 2.3 required voltage though. Maybe I'll just push the OCZ's past 2.1V and see what 2.3 does for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - You should go to Texas if you want to see some pretty girls!


*DO NOT BUY THAT KINGSTON RAM!!!!!!!*

I have that exact RAM and I had P5Q Pro (which died) and I never managed to go beyond 1020MHz stable..

Never managed to do 1066MHz w/o BSOD/crash or boot error..

That RAM works poorly on P5Q Pro (basically on most Asus motherboards)..

They work great on Gigabyte EP45 UD3P,my kit did 1150Mhz w/ 2.25V (its rated @ 2.3V)

Refer to the QV List for P5Q Pro for proper working 1066MHz kit..

*P.S.*: just check out *Newegg feedback* for that Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G and you will see that many people were not able to run it at even 1066MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## BlankThis

P5Q-E owner here. Great series of boards


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;14959118*
> P5Q-E owner here. Great series of boards


That's a nice board bro..

Welcome..









CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14959083*
> *DO NOT BUY THAT KINGSTON RAM!!!!!!!*
> 
> I have that exact RAM and I had P5Q Pro (which died) and I never managed to go beyond 1020MHz stable..
> 
> Never managed to do 1066MHz w/o BSOD/crash or boot error..
> 
> That RAM works poorly on P5Q Pro (basically on most Asus motherboards)..
> 
> They work great on Gigabyte EP45 UD3P,my kit did 1150Mhz w/ 2.25V (its rated @ 2.3V)
> 
> Refer to the QV List for P5Q Pro for proper working 1066MHz kit..
> 
> *P.S.*: just check out *Newegg feedback* for that Kingston KHX8500D2K2/4G and you will see that many people were not able to run it at even 1066MHz..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT, that's exactly the kind of clear-cut answer I was looking for.


----------



## oldschool83

As directed, I am forwarding my question on the Utilities DVD to the owners forum. Giving some info which was stated in the response I got....

" Quote"
With a decent CPU cooling and at least 900MHz capable RAM you could hit 3.8Ghz on that P5Q Pro TURBO (450MHz FSB)..
"end quote"

The ram I have installed is the following: 4 Gig of DDR2 PC2-6400 (400mhz) Samsung. I also have more 667 ram about 6 gigs worth which I could switch out if it were better than what I have in. So, I am not sure if it is the ram limiting me or the simple fact I do not have any of the motherboard utilities installed on this system as the DVD I have is not compatible with Win 7. Not sure if it matters or not.

I also am just running the stock cooler atm. I do have a hyper 212+ sitting on the desk but as I am probably going to sell this, I did not want to mess around with it too much at this point. Though, I may as well put it in and try it... who knows I might build the other system and sell that instead...

any suggestions would be appreciated. I am mainly concerned with the utilities software at this time... do I need it or just roll without it?

The CPU I have in this is a Q9550 and I also have another CPU (Q9550) I was thinking about building another system around till I discovered how few boards there are which (still support a lga 775 cpu) are for sale new.


----------



## KingT

You don't need any OEM software from motherboard support DVD..

Go to Asus web site and download latest LAN,Sound and Chipset drivers and that's it..

Use BIOS for Overclocking for the best results/stability..

Hyper 212+ would be a perfet cooler for OCing a Q9550..

And as stated you need RAM at least 900MHz capable (for OC up to 450MHz FSB = 3.8GHz)

CHEERS..


----------



## oldschool83

Thanks, I am thinking that should be what I was looking for minimally for this.


----------



## jetpak12

I've started my quest for the max stable overclock! (and maybe a little more














)

Currently running at 470 MHz FSB for 4.465 GHz on the E8500. RAM holding up at 940 MHz so far.

Vcore - 1.425 in BIOS, 1.416 in CPU-Z.
NB Voltage - 1.3
FSB Term - 1.2
DRAM Voltage - 2.1
First ran 5 tests of IBT at the standard setting with no problems.
Now running Prime95, one core got a rounding error on Test 5, the other still going... Should I play with the voltages a bit more?

EDIT: Bumped up Vcore to 1.43 in BIOS, 1.424 in CPU-Z. Prime95 running fine so far...

EDIT2: Core 2 halted again while in the middle of the 1024K FFTs. More Vcore or bump up something else? Core 1 singing along.

EDIT3: Switched to IBT without changing anything. Got BSOD after about 10 tests.









EDIT4: Running Memtest86 (floppies ftw!







)


----------



## KingT

@ *jetpak12
*
You should check out *my 500MHz+ FSB OC template* with *stability testing methodology*.. *CLICK HERE*

There I have explained why you first need to test your FSB (that means running *P95 Large FFT for at least 6 hrs* with 6x CPU multiplier = *example 500MHz FSB x6 multi*)..

Also I have explained why cores error in P95 Large FFT and how to use *CPU GTL* and *vFSB* voltages in order to stabilize core that errors..

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14965382*
> @ *jetpak12
> *
> You should check out *my 500MHz+ FSB OC template* with *stability testing methodology*.. *CLICK HERE*
> 
> There I have explained why you first need to test your FSB (that means running *P95 Large FFT for at least 6 hrs* with 6x CPU multiplier = *example 500MHz FSB x6 multi*)..
> 
> Also I have explained why cores error in P95 Large FFT and how to use *CPU GTL* and *vFSB* voltages in order to stabilize core that errors..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT!







Your post helped out a lot.

I did have a question for you though: what does the AI Transaction Booster do? I tried setting it to Manual with Performance Level 10 and my board wouldn't POST, so I kept it set to Auto.

I tried running Memtest at 533 MHz and 500MHz and both gave errors, using the settings you described in your link. I put both the vNB and vFSB up to 1.4, and even increased DRAM up to 2.2, but it still produced errors. I guess my my PC2-6400 RAM doesn't want to pretend to be PC2-8500 RAM









I think I'm going to throw in the towel for the weekend and let my computer take a break for now. I'll be back at in again soon, not giving up on it yet.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14958820*
> What do you guys think? I might pick them up if my OCZ sticks crap out on me tonight. I'm hesistant with the 2.3 required voltage though. Maybe I'll just push the OCZ's past 2.1V and see what 2.3 does for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - You should go to Texas if you want to see some pretty girls!


Hi jetpak12, 2.3V might be a little too high for the RAMs...









Many members here say these mobos tends to over volt a little.









Also, thanks for the tips!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;14959118*
> P5Q-E owner here. Great series of boards


Welcome aboard BlankThis my fellow Canadian!!!









So you were one of the web radio hosts for OCN.









our fellow club member maxextz owns a P5Q-E too.









Thanks for the mobos appreciation!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldschool83;14960602*
> As directed, I am forwarding my question on the Utilities DVD to the owners forum. Giving some info which was stated in the response I got....
> 
> The ram I have installed is the following: 4 Gig of DDR2 PC2-6400 (400mhz) Samsung. I also have more 667 ram about 6 gigs worth which I could switch out if it were better than what I have in. So, I am not sure if it is the ram limiting me or the simple fact I do not have any of the motherboard utilities installed on this system as the DVD I have is not compatible with Win 7. Not sure if it matters or not.
> 
> I also am just running the stock cooler atm. I do have a hyper 212+ sitting on the desk but as I am probably going to sell this, I did not want to mess around with it too much at this point. Though, I may as well put it in and try it... who knows I might build the other system and sell that instead...
> 
> any suggestions would be appreciated. I am mainly concerned with the utilities software at this time... do I need it or just roll without it?
> 
> The CPU I have in this is a Q9550 and I also have another CPU (Q9550) I was thinking about building another system around till I discovered how few boards there are which (still support a lga 775 cpu) are for sale new.


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard oldschool83!!!









Wonder who's that helpful person that directed you to us?









P5Q PRO Turbo is Win 7 Ready! Just install the drivers and utilities you want from ASUS (check 1st page), or use it without them, as won't stop you from booting it up and running Windows









DDR2-667 RAMs aren't better than the DDR2-800 RAMs you have installed.

If you have two sticks of RAMs, make sure they are installed in the yellow slot for dual channel.

Also, check the RAM QVL for PRO Turbo to see what RAMs to buy if you are to buy new ones.









Have you consider selling your 2nd Q9550? If so, I might be interested in buying.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14969434*
> what does the AI Transaction Booster do? I tried setting it to Manual with Performance Level 10 and my board wouldn't POST, so I kept it set to Auto.


jetpak12, according to the user's guide manual [Page 3-15]:

AI Transaction Booster: Allow you to set the system performance.

Set a lower level would lead to better system performance.

I had set it to AUTO numerous times before... it went as low as 6 (with 4 phases) when optimized default and 7 (with 6 phases) when set RAM to 1066.









Now, I have set it to 10 and 8 phases all enabled. Seems okay...


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;14969434*
> .
> I did have a question for you though: what does the AI Transaction Booster do? I tried setting it to Manual with Performance Level 10 and my board wouldn't POST, so I kept it set to Auto.
> 
> I tried running Memtest at 533 MHz and 500MHz and both gave errors, using the settings you described in your link. I put both the vNB and vFSB up to 1.4, and even increased DRAM up to 2.2, but it still produced errors. I guess my my PC2-6400 RAM doesn't want to pretend to be PC2-8500 RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to throw in the towel for the weekend and let my computer take a break for now. I'll be back at in again soon, not giving up on it yet.


Hey Jetpack, when playing with the AI Transaction booster make sure to also adjust the AI Clock Twister to Light to adjust for it.
Also for the E8500 & P45 chipset you want to adjust their clocks to sync so you can get higher clocks without errors. These are the bios settings for that...
*CPU GTL Ref:* 0.63x
*CPU Clock Skew:* 200ps

These are the settings I use for a 4016MHz OC with a 2008 FSB &
Ram at 1004MHz.
I have very few settings on Auto...

Here's the settings I use & also here's the explanation of what most of the Bios settings do...somewhat anyways.








I'm not afraid of giving the NB & FSB voltage a bit more than most...









More info...

Understanding GTL Reference Voltage

Adjusting A/GTL+ Levels for Increased FSB Signaling Margins and Overclocking

E8400 4016MHz OC
502 X 8 (2008MHz FSB)
FSB strap: 333
Memory divider: 1:1 (1004MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.33125v
FSB: 1.320v
NB: 1.400v
SB: 1.10v (minimum)
SB-PCIE: 1.500v (minimum)
CPU PLL: 1.580v
DRAM: 2.100v

C1E: Disabled
IEST: Disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 10
Separate RAM Pull-ins Enabled
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Light
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized

=============================================

*P5Q Pro / Turbo Ai Tweaker Options*

*Ai Overclock Tuner* - Options are Auto or Manual. Set to Manual to be able to start overclocking.

*CPU Ratio* - Specifies the minimum and maximum CPU multiplier available to your
CPU. Adjusting this value changes your CPU clock speed accordingly.
*
FSB Frequency* - The default value of this will vary depending on your CPU. Can be raised in 1MHz
increments or a value can be keyed in directly.

*PCI-E Frequency* - This specifies the Peripheral Component Interconnect - Express frequency, default
is 100MHz. Maximum is 180MHz and can be raised in 1MHz increments.

*FSB Strap to Northbridge* - Specifies the NB strap to be used. Default value will vary between
200-400MHz. Changing this value also changes the dividers available for memory.

*DRAM Frequency* - Specifies the operating frequency of your memory. Default value
will vary depending on your memory and CPU. Frequency will vary accordingly based on
FSB and NB strap.

*DRAM Timing Control* - Allows you to manually specify timings for your memory. Setting these values
too loose or too tight can cause your system to not POST, thus requiring a CMOS reset.
*
DRAM Static Read Control* - Disabling this will in most cases enhance DRAM
overclocking, best set to Disabled.

*DRAM Read Training* - Enables \ Disables memory data optimizations. Disabling this might help
increase memory overclocking. (I set this to Enabled&#8230
Basically, this handles 'leveling out' any clock skews between parts of system memory which can
normally cause instability, theoretically allowing you to push your system overclocks further
without memory-related issues surfacing from skewing issues.

*MEM. OC Charger* - This is some kind of Asus thing I believe which they claim can help boost memory
performance. Options are Auto, Enabled or Disabled. Probably best left Enabled, pick your poison
for yourself based on your experiences with it enabled and disabled.
*
Ai Clock Twister* - Specifies the DRAM data driving strength. Setting this to moderate is a good
starting point. If you're having memory related problems increasing \ decreasing this value might
help, or indeed solve your problem completely.

*Ai Transaction Booster* - Another Asus feature. Setting this to manual brings up the
following sub-options for manual system performance configuration.
Common Performance Level - Options are 1 - 31. The higher the value the better
compatibility with your DRAM will be.
Setting a lower level will enhance memory performance.
Pull-in of chan A\B - The number of these options that appear depend on DRAM frequency and NB
strap. Enabling these "Enhances" DRAM on channels A and B. Beyond that I'm unsure as to what
exactly these options are supposed to specifically do.

*CPU Voltage* - Does exactly what it says on the tin. Min - Max values are 0.85000v to
2.1000v respectively in increments of 0.00625v. You can key in a value within this voltage range
instead of having to hold "+" down until the desired voltage comes up.

*CPU PLL Voltage* - Values range from 1.5v to 2.78v in 0.02v increments. In a nutshell before anyone
asks a CPU PLL is a low voltage differential signal. Raising this may help stabilize high frequency
FSBs on the CPU.

*FSB Termination Voltage* - Values are 1.2v to 1.9v in 0.02v increments. Essentially FSB termination
sets the final line resistance in traces. Without this option there would be a lot of "noise" going
on, increasing FSB termination can reduce this noise, better calibrating things within the traces
when overclocking. This is a largely hit and miss
approach as there's no way of knowing the specification for the circuit, so funnily enough the
answer to if you should use this or not is play around, and use whatever works best.

*DRAM Voltage* - Another no-brainer. Does what it says on the tin. Options are 1.8v to
3.08v. Unless you happen to live in a sub-zero freezer setting voltages above 2.2v with passive
cooling isn't a good idea, and going above 2.4v isn't such a smart move with a fan blowing over
your memory, either.

*NB Voltage* - Options are 1.1v to 2.26v in 0.02v increments. No more than 1.4v should be required
for FSBs in the range of 425 - 500MHz.

*SB Voltage* - Options are 1.1v to 1.4v in 0.02v increments.
*
PCI-E \ SATA Voltage* - Options are 1.5v to 1.8v. There's no reason to raise this value above
default other than if you're trying to overclock the PCI-E bus.
*
Load Line Calibration* - Best set to Enabled, this option directly helps improve Vdroop.
*
CPU \ PCI-E Spread Spectrum* - Both options are best left Disabled. Setting them to enabled does
nothing but help control EMI (Electro Magnetic Interference)

*CPU \ NB Clock Skew* - A method for generating clock signals, its an effortless way to try and gain
more stability without the need to adjust the signal integrity of individual hardware components.

*CPU Margin Enhancement* - Present as of the 1004 beta BIOS. This option may allow
for higher FSB frequencies when set to "Compatibility" on certain CPUs.


----------



## Boorock

Hi there;

As u can get ı'm the new bee here on this club









I do own a *P5Q Turbo* with the official BIOS 0602, dated 08.04.2009









*Is there any mBIOSes for P5Q Turbo based on the official 0602 BIOS ?*

_*Or, should I use the latest mBIOSes* *for P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS on my P5Q Turbo* ?
_(I know that I shouldn't do sumthing like that but, anyway.. I need to ask for a certain answer)

I will be needing your help in order to OC my system, pls be kind to me

Here's what I have (It's just a 3.5 yrs. system but people think it's an antique !)

P5Q Turbo 0602 Official BIOS

Q6600 @ 2.40 Stock
(_Planning to OC up to 3.2_)

8GB (4x2Gb) G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK @ 800Mhz
(_Planning to OC up to 1066 -1100 Mhz with all 4 sticks (8Gbs) running flawlessly 24/7. I'll be needing lot's of help really... Is it possible to run all 8 gbs / 4 sticks @ 1066Mhz native speed without OC the BIOS Values ??_







)

Sparkle 8800 GT Coolpipe3 512MB
(_Going to upgrade its firmware too, I do have various size/rpm fans in my case. It's cool all the time_







)

Chakra Case (_Mesh everywhere_)

Xilence 600W 80+ Bronze PSU

Cheers


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock;14991917*
> 8GB (4x2Gb) G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK @ 800Mhz
> (_Planning to OC up to 1066 -1100 Mhz with all 4 sticks (8Gbs) running flawlessly 24/7. I'll be needing lot's of help really... Is it possible to run all 8 gbs / 4 sticks @ 1066Mhz native speed without OC the BIOS Values ??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


G.Skill, huh. I have these same sticks, only 2x2GB. I am not 100% certain, but, most likely, my mobo hates these sticks. Well, since yours is a Turbo, while mine is just a simple P5Q, you might not experience problems, but I wouldn't put money on it. See the frequency I'm running at? Yeah. 667. This usually lets me game intensively for ~5 hours tops. Then my system crashes. If it's only light usage, like browsing or videos, it can run stable the whole day.
Before you mention it, no, it's not the CPU OC's fault. My rig is unstable even at stock. I tried various settings, but everything points to RAM. Sure enough, the 2x2GB kit isn't in the QVL - only the 2x1GB version is. Other P5Q mobos do support them, though, so you might get away with it...
With 4GB, at least, that is.

Another peculiarity: I found looser timings to be detrimental to stability. 667MHz, 750MHz, 900MHz, 940MHz, etc. @ 5-5-5-15 would crash every hour or two. 667MHz 4-4-4-10 (originally intended for 533MHz) runs best. Will try higher clocks later, but better cooling comes first.

Alright, this post is a complete mess








Basically, what I wanted to say, is that if you experience crashes or anything that would indicate instability, I'd consider your RAM to be the primary suspect. ESPECIALLY if you'll be running them across 4 slots (8 Gigs).


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock;14991917*
> Hi there;
> 
> As u can get ı'm the new bee here on this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own a *P5Q Turbo* with the official BIOS 0602, dated 08.04.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there any mBIOSes for P5Q Turbo based on the official 0602 BIOS ?*
> 
> _*Or, should I use the latest mBIOSes* *for P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS on my P5Q Turbo* ?
> _(I know that I shouldn't do sumthing like that but, anyway.. I need to ask for a certain answer)
> 
> I will be needing your help in order to OC my system, pls be kind to me
> 
> Here's what I have (It's just a 3.5 yrs. system but people think it's an antique !)
> 
> P5Q Turbo 0602 Official BIOS
> 
> Q6600 @ 2.40 Stock
> (_Planning to OC up to 3.2_)
> 
> 8GB (4x2Gb) G.Skill F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK @ 800Mhz
> (_Planning to OC up to 1066 -1100 Mhz with all 4 sticks (8Gbs) running flawlessly 24/7. I'll be needing lot's of help really... Is it possible to run all 8 gbs / 4 sticks @ 1066Mhz native speed without OC the BIOS Values ??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sparkle 8800 GT Coolpipe3 512MB
> (_Going to upgrade its firmware too, I do have various size/rpm fans in my case. It's cool all the time_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Chakra Case (_Mesh everywhere_)
> 
> Xilence 600W 80+ Bronze PSU
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard Boorock!!!









Turbo and PRO Turbo are pretty much the same mobo, with the former, absence of the 2nd PCI-E 2.0 slot.









I'm not sure for the whether or not the BIOS could be used interchangeably... hence, I have posted the question earlier today with regards to your situation to Ket on XS forum... shall wait for his response or anyone who knows before flashing the BIOS.

Check out the 1st page of this club for related resource and feel free to post here.









Btw, you can enter your specs into your system info to make it show in each of your post.


----------



## R.D.BID

Hi guys. I'd like to pick your brains.

My OC seems to be stable (will pass 2 hr. OCCT) at 3.6ghz. Now, going to 3.7, I can't seem to be able to pass stability testing. The PC will run all day and play games and do whatever I need it to do at 3.7 without crashing, but it wont pass OCCT.
I've played with settings and voltages and all sorts of other tricks this board allows for but just can't get it to be "stable".

In your guys opinion, am I at my chips limit, or have I just not come across the golden BIOS settings?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14993771*
> Hi guys. I'd like to pick your brains.
> 
> My OC seems to be stable (will pass 2 hr. OCCT) at 3.6ghz. Now, going to 3.7, I can't seem to be able to pass stability testing. The PC will run all day and play games and do whatever I need it to do at 3.7 without crashing, but it wont pass OCCT.
> I've played with settings and voltages and all sorts of other tricks this board allows for but just can't get it to be "stable".
> 
> In your guys opinion, am I at my chips limit, or have I just not come across the golden BIOS settings?


1.46 VCore is pretty much the top I would set for mine...









There's no absolute answer to the question... but I guess yes, you're at the chip's limit.









I was looking for golden settings to run my E5200 at higher stable clocks...


----------



## favas

Hi all!

After a lot of reading and efforts, I finally realized that I cannot stabilize my system at 4.2GHz (500x8.5).

First of all, I bought my Q9550 (lapped) a year ago, and since then, it's been running at 3.8GHz (450x8.5) fully stable at 1.2V (NB at 1.34V)... Although I don't think I really need more CPU power, I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz!

I've only managed to enter windows at 4GHz (IntelBurnTest stable) but for some reason, if I try to enter at 4.2GHz, the system will freeze at the windows boot animation screen.
No matter what I do...
I've set the VCore till 1.32V, the FSB Termination and the NB Voltage till 1.42V, while RAM is at 1:1 with 5-5-5-18...

Any ideas?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas;14999848*
> Hi all!
> 
> After a lot of reading and efforts, I finally realized that I cannot stabilize my system at 4.2GHz (500x8.5).
> 
> First of all, I bought my Q9550 (lapped) a year ago, and since then, it's been running at 3.8GHz (450x8.5) fully stable at 1.2V (NB at 1.34V)... Although I don't think I really need more CPU power, I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz!
> 
> I've only managed to enter windows at 4GHz (IntelBurnTest stable) but for some reason, if I try to enter at 4.2GHz, the system will freeze at the windows boot animation screen.
> No matter what I do...
> I've set the VCore till 1.32V, the FSB Termination and the NB Voltage till 1.42V, while RAM is at 1:1 with 5-5-5-18...
> 
> Any ideas?


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard favas!!!









You probably don't need to set that much for NB voltage... lower it to maybe 1.36V or 1.38V.









Then try bump up the VCore notch by notch until you can get into Windows stably.









1.4V is the max safe for VCore... try not to go above that for 24/7.
















Feel free to post here and reference the info in the 1st page.









Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi jetpak12, 2.3V might be a little too high for the RAMs...









Many members here say these mobos tends to over volt a little.









Also, thanks for the tips!










Yeah, I bet 2.3V is a bit too high too. When I was playing with it last Friday, the highest I went was 2.2V and it didn't seem to affect stability (or lack thereof in this case) at all. So, I think that means I need to stick with 2.1V and play with some other settings first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MUff1N*


Hey Jetpack, when playing with the AI Transaction booster make sure to also adjust the AI Clock Twister to Light to adjust for it.
Also for the E8500 & P45 chipset you want to adjust their clocks to sync so you can get higher clocks without errors. These are the bios settings for that...
*CPU GTL Ref:* 0.63x
*CPU Clock Skew:* 200ps

These are the settings I use for a 4016MHz OC with a 2008 FSB & 
Ram at 1004MHz.
I have very few settings on Auto...

Here's the settings I use & also here's the explanation of what most of the Bios settings do...somewhat anyways.








I'm not afraid of giving the NB & FSB voltage a bit more than most...









More info...

Understanding GTL Reference Voltage

Adjusting A/GTL+ Levels for Increased FSB Signaling Margins and Overclocking 
...


Awesome post Muff1n! It looks like I have a little more research to do before I start pushing more power out of my E8500.







Looking through the info you provided, I'm already starting to feel more confident in my preparation for the next go.







Thanks!


----------



## MUff1N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Awesome post Muff1n! It looks like I have a little more research to do before I start pushing more power out of my E8500.







Looking through the info you provided, I'm already starting to feel more confident in my preparation for the next go.







Thanks!


No prob dude & welcome!








As I've always said..."There's no such thing as knowing too much when it comes to computers & overclocking..."


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas;14999848*
> Hi all!
> 
> After a lot of reading and efforts, I finally realized that I cannot stabilize my system at 4.2GHz (500x8.5).
> 
> First of all, I bought my Q9550 (lapped) a year ago, and since then, it's been running at 3.8GHz (450x8.5) fully stable at 1.2V (NB at 1.34V)... Although I don't think I really need more CPU power, I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz!
> 
> I've only managed to enter windows at 4GHz (IntelBurnTest stable) but for some reason, if I try to enter at 4.2GHz, the system will freeze at the windows boot animation screen.
> No matter what I do...
> I've set the VCore till 1.32V, the FSB Termination and the NB Voltage till 1.42V, while RAM is at 1:1 with 5-5-5-18...
> 
> Any ideas?


Well I see that you have a P5Q deluxe motherboard..

It's a great motherboard but chances are it would not be able to hit stable 500MHz FSB with a C2Q without 1.5V for vNB..

My late P5Q Pro did 506MHz FSB "stable" in 3D tests like 3DMark11, Cinebench R10, Super Pi, WPrime 32M but with vMB= 1.54V (which is too high in my opinion for 24/7 operation)

Now you have a advanced set of *NB GTL options* in BIOS which could allow you to lower vNB..

Also Play with *CPU GTL options* to hit your CPU's sweetspot for High FSB OC.. (its a matter of trial & error)..

Also when trying to test your system's highest stable FSB ALWAYS lower CPU multiplier to 6x to avoid being held back by Vcore (500MHz FSB x 6 = 3GHz need less Vcore)..

When you get your FSB stable then up multiplier to 8.5x and add Vcore until it boots to Windows..

CHEERS..


----------



## Boorock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard Boorock!!!









Turbo and PRO Turbo are pretty much the same mobo, with the former, absence of the 2nd PCI-E 2.0 slot.









I'm not sure for the whether or not the BIOS could be used interchangeably... hence, I have posted the question earlier today with regards to your situation to Ket on XS forum... shall wait for his response or anyone who knows before flashing the BIOS.

Check out the 1st page of this club for related resource and feel free to post here.









Btw, you can enter your specs into your system info to make it show in each of your post.











Well, thanks for your immediate interest & effort my interchangeably question of Pro Turbo BIOS / Turbo









Also I do have another question about the Slic-Bios Mods ?

Found it in a german forum... But they want some bucks for it !

Made them for Win7 activation, installed Slic 2.1 tables in the BIOS








Stating that you don't have to use a win loader to hack the win 7 activation









http://www.boerse.bz/boerse/freischa...ml#post3828141

The post is dated: 02.01.11









Any ideas guys..?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boorock*


Well, thanks for your immediate interest & effort my interchangeably question of Pro Turbo BIOS / Turbo









Also I do have another question about the Slic-Bios Mods ?

Found it in a german forum... But they want some bucks for it !

Made them for Win7 activation, installed Slic 2.1 tables in the BIOS









Stating that you don't have to use a win loader to hack the win 7 activation









http://www.boerse.bz/boerse/freischa...ml#post3828141

The post is dated: 02.01.11









Any ideas guys..?


Hi Boorock, there should be free ones out there for P5Q Turbo.









Alternatively, it's actually very easy to DIY for Windows.









PM me if you want more info...


----------



## favas

KingT and ocman thanks a lot for your help guys!

I tried a few more times to boot into windows by changing the NB and CPU voltage. I had to raise the first to 1.48 in order to enter windows. 
So I guess if I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz I'll have to raise it more (which will probably destroy the motherboard)...


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *favas*


KingT and ocman thanks a lot for your help guys!

I tried a few more times to boot into windows by changing the NB and CPU voltage. I had to raise the first to 1.48 in order to enter windows. 
So I guess if I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz I'll have to raise it more (which will probably destroy the motherboard)...


Thanks! You're welcome! Just keep in mind that 1.4 VCore is the max safe.









From KingT's case with his P5Q PRO, NB voltage should never set higher than 1.5V... while 1.4V is rather high to me already... mine is still set to 1.1V.









Good luck!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *favas*


KingT and ocman thanks a lot for your help guys!

I tried a few more times to boot into windows by changing the NB and CPU voltage. I had to raise the first to 1.48 in order to enter windows. 
So I guess if I want to stabilize it at 4.2GHz I'll have to raise it more (which will probably destroy the motherboard)...


Yeah just like my P5Q Pro, needed ~1.5V vNB to boot to OS with 500MHz FSB..

Not worth it as my motherboard later died during OC session (@535MHz FSB & w/ 1.7V vNB







) ..

CHEERS..


----------



## concretefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;14993771*
> Hi guys. I'd like to pick your brains.
> 
> My OC seems to be stable (will pass 2 hr. OCCT) at 3.6ghz. Now, going to 3.7, I can't seem to be able to pass stability testing. The PC will run all day and play games and do whatever I need it to do at 3.7 without crashing, but it wont pass OCCT.
> I've played with settings and voltages and all sorts of other tricks this board allows for but just can't get it to be "stable".
> 
> In your guys opinion, am I at my chips limit, or have I just not come across the golden BIOS settings?


Well, in your sig you have 3.6 at 1.46. I'm just a piss on so don't mind me but for me to hit 3.6 I had to use 1.57 in bios. Obviously, I don't recommend that.







But I did what I had to do to get 3.6. Lol Was it stable??? Have no clue cause it was HOT AS HELL. I was using stock cooler. Obviously, I don't recommend that.









I have since got a Hyper 212+ and I'm here to ask KingT a question myself about my OC. However, I'm at 3.2 now and happy. IMHO, don't get locked into one testing program. Have you tried intel burn test by agentgod? If it was me, I'd try Intel Burn Test by Agentgod, and if that passes, then I'd do Prime 95 for 24 hrs. If that passes......you're good. I don't care what OCCT. says. My point is, if you run 18 testing programs, chances are one of them are gonna fail somewhere. We all have our different methods, and I have OCCT too as well. But in general when I OC, I use IBT for a real quick result and then P95 for 24 hrs. If those two pass, I'm solid.

And to answer your question about tweaks, IMHO, you didn't provide enough info in your post. Go back a few pages and look for a bios "template." Tell us what you have your settings at. Then the REAL experts can help you. Like I said, I'm just a piss on. Obviously, I don't recommend that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;15006483*
> IMHO, don't get locked into one testing program. Have you tried intel burn test by agentgod? If it was me, I'd try Intel Burn Test by Agentgod, and if that passes, then I'd do Prime 95 for 24 hrs. If that passes......you're good. I don't care what OCCT. says. My point is, if you run 18 testing programs, chances are one of them are gonna fail somewhere. We all have our different methods, and I have OCCT too as well. But in general when I OC, I use IBT for a real quick result and then P95 for 24 hrs. If those two pass, I'm solid.


^ Agree ^


----------



## concretefire

Alrighty fellas. Need some help here. Not really help per se but guidance. As you all know I just got myself a Hyper 212+ cooler. This is the first real aftermarket cooler I have ever had. So going from stock to this has been wonderful.

I won't give you a full template, because most of my settings are set manual. I'll abbreviate most of them but I have 2 questions.

1) I'm at 3.2 ghz now with these settings....do you see anything that jumps out at you that I can lower? Or change? I am stable. 24 hrs prime 95 and IBT. No sweat.

2) Now that I'm confident my CPU is stable, I'm curious about my ram. (duh) I'm running these sticks G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ. 2x2 gigs = 4 gigs total. Right now I'm running at 1:1 at 800 mhz. (with the settings as below) What is better? 800 mhz or use a divider and run them at 1000mhz? 1000 mhz is their rated max. I haven't tried to overclock them but what is the general rule of thumb here? Lower MHZ and tighter timings or Higher Mhz and looser timings?

Here we go:

8 x 400 = 3200
Fsb Strap = auto (< this should be on auto, yes?)
Dram Manual settings: 5-5-5-15-?-55
Mem OC charger = enabled
AI clock twister = lighter
AI transaction = Manual = 10

Speaking of Manual AI transaction settings, what the heck are "pull ins" under that?????? I got them all at disabled I think.

Cpu = 1.40000 biost (actual 1.384)
CPU GTL Ref = .63x
PLL = 1.56
FSB Term = 1.3
Dram = Auto ( I know I know, but my ram seems to run pissy if I change this from auto.)
NB = 1.20
SB = 1.10
PCIE = 1.50
LL Cal = Enabled
Cpu Clock Skew = Auto
NB Clock Skew = auto
Cpu Margin = Performance mode

All power saving crap turned off for now on the next bios screen. You know what I mean. C1E , etc.

So, where would you go from here? Would like to tweak my ram now, or should I go for a higher CPU OC first? I did hit 3.6 on stock.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;15007175*
> 1) What is better? 800 mhz or use a divider and run them at 1000mhz? 1000 mhz is their rated max.
> 
> 2) I haven't tried to overclock them but what is the general rule of thumb here? Lower MHZ and tighter timings or Higher Mhz and looser timings?
> 
> 3) Speaking of Manual AI transaction settings, what the heck are "pull ins" under that?????? I got them all at disabled I think.
> 
> 4) So, where would you go from here? Would like to tweak my ram now, or should I go for a higher CPU OC first? I did hit 3.6 on stock.


Hi concretefire, my answers to your questions are as follow:

1) It's been said that maintaining a 1:1 ratio is the best (stability/performance) for overclocking, as data gets processed at the same speed on both side.

From what I understand is that higher RAM freq will give you better performance if you run it with 1:1 ratio. You might need to set a lower multiplier to get the increase performance from the higher RAM frequency.

While I did get a better score in AIDA64 cache and memory benchmark while not running 1:1 but 3:5 ratio...







But I don't think that it means it yield higher system performance...









2) If I recall correctly, people usually say:

AMD OC = Lower MHz and tighter timings.
Intel OC = Higher MHz and looser timings.

3) Pull-In, if Enabled, should apply enhancement to DRAM Channel A and B, Phase 1-4, and the number of phases is determined by DRAM frequency and FSB strap, according to the user's guide manual.

4) I like it CPU first, and then RAMs...









Happy overclocking!!!









Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock;14991917*
> Hi there;
> 
> As u can get ı'm the new bee here on this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do own a *P5Q Turbo* with the official BIOS 0602, dated 08.04.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is there any mBIOSes for P5Q Turbo based on the official 0602 BIOS ?*
> 
> _*Or, should I use the latest mBIOSes* *for P5Q Pro Turbo BIOS on my P5Q Turbo* ?
> _(I know that I shouldn't do sumthing like that but, anyway.. I need to ask for a certain answer)
> 
> Cheers


Hi Boorock, Ket over at XS forum has replied to the BIOS question... check out the link below (post#2355 and post#2356) for the Q & A:

*link*

Looks like Ket doesn't recommend cross flashing...









Btw, if there isn't problem with your mobo that is bugging you (e.g. instability during normal operation)... there's really no need to use a mBIOS.









Hopefully that's the case.









*P.S.* If you really want to mod the Turbo BIOS... there are two tools in the 1st page of this club you can use... if you want some help to mod the BIOS... just search and ask in the OCN *Intel BIOS* section.









Actually, a few members in this club mod their own BIOS... PM them if needed.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;15006483*
> Well, in your sig you have 3.6 at 1.46. I'm just a piss on so don't mind me but for me to hit 3.6 I had to use 1.57 in bios. Obviously, I don't recommend that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did what I had to do to get 3.6. Lol Was it stable??? Have no clue cause it was HOT AS HELL. I was using stock cooler. Obviously, I don't recommend that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since got a Hyper 212+ and I'm here to ask KingT a question myself about my OC. However, I'm at 3.2 now and happy. IMHO, don't get locked into one testing program. Have you tried intel burn test by agentgod? If it was me, I'd try Intel Burn Test by Agentgod, and if that passes, then I'd do Prime 95 for 24 hrs. If that passes......you're good. I don't care what OCCT. says. My point is, if you run 18 testing programs, chances are one of them are gonna fail somewhere. We all have our different methods, and I have OCCT too as well. But in general when I OC, I use IBT for a real quick result and then P95 for 24 hrs. If those two pass, I'm solid.
> 
> And to answer your question about tweaks, IMHO, you didn't provide enough info in your post. Go back a few pages and look for a bios "template." Tell us what you have your settings at. Then the REAL experts can help you. Like I said, I'm just a piss on. Obviously, I don't recommend that.


Good call. I'll run some other testing to see what kind of results they return.
I'll screw around with it a bit more for fun, and see what happens.

And as far as your RAM, I was always under the impression that tighter timings yielded the most performance gains.
I tightened mine down to 4-4-4-12-35.


----------



## ocman

R.D.BID, what happened to the Arizona Overclockers Club (link found in your sig)?

When I click your link... it just redirects me to the frontpage of OCN.









*P.S.:* Hey R.D.BID, I've found the updated link for your "*Arizona Overclockers Club*":

*Arizona Overclockers Club link*

Use the link above and update the link in your sig~


















or copy and paste the code below:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][THREAD=785332][B]Arizona Overclockers Club[/B][/THREAD]
"The only club that overclocks with an ambient of 120f"[/CENTER]

[/CODE]
Sample look of the above code:

*Arizona Overclockers Club*
"The only club that overclocks with an ambient of 120f"
or arizona club + our club sig:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[B][I][THREAD=785332]Arizona Overclockers Club[/THREAD]
"The only club that overclocks with an ambient of 120f"
[THREAD=773046]**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club**[/THREAD][/I][/B]

[/CODE]
Sample look of the above code:

*Arizona Overclockers Club
"The only club that overclocks with an ambient of 120f"
**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

Hope you like the change!


----------



## ocman

Bump for the owners club!









*P.S.* I'm closing in on my 100th REPs (finally)... fingers crossed.


----------



## ocman

I've hit the 100 mark finally!!!









Got my 100th REP on Sep. 23, 2011 09-23-11 12:16 PM!!!

I'm 8 REPs away from hitting a 10 posts to 1 REP ratio!

Cheers!!!


----------



## KingT

@ *ocman*

Gratz dude,it has been a long time coming..









Keep up the good work!

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15038430*
> @ *ocman*
> 
> Gratz dude,it has been a long time coming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> CHEERS..


KingT, I know... took me so so long time to hit 100.









Of all the posts I made, roughly i missed at least a couple dozen REPs... and I didn't ask for them.









Thanks for the congrats!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


I've hit the 100 mark finally!!!









Got my 100th REP on Sep. 23, 2011 09-23-11 12:16 PM!!!

I'm 8 REPs away from hitting a 10 posts to 1 REP ratio!

Cheers!!!



















Gratz man







If I haven't given you any rep yet, be sure to send me a pm to slap me upside the head to remind me, you deserve it.









I was poking around in the for sale section of this site and found someone selling a set of 1066 Corsair Dominators. I feel like I still have some room to play with my Fatal1ty's, but what are you guys' opinions on these sticks? They're listed in the Pro QVL.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Gratz man







If I haven't given you any rep yet, be sure to send me a pm to slap me upside the head to remind me, you deserve it.










jetpak12, I try not to encourage violence









REP me whenever you can (of course for helpful post)!









Thanks for the support!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


was poking around in the for sale section of this site and found someone selling a set of 1066 Corsair Dominators. I feel like I still have some room to play with my Fatal1ty's, but what are you guys' opinions on these sticks? They're listed in the Pro QVL.


This RAM should be in the QVL list of PRO Turbo... might as well for PRO.









One possible drawback might be the height of the RAM heat spreader.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


This RAM should be in the QVL list of PRO Turbo... might as well for PRO.









One possible drawback might be the height of the RAM heat spreader.










I take it that means they're a solid kit with the Pro? I don't have to worry about height, I'm running an H70 for my CPU cooler.

Also, as a side, I noticed that one of the tags in this thread is "2nd best 775 mobo". I was in a thread earlier today trying to give advice to someone who is thinking about building a 775-based system, and was wondering what was considering the "best 775 mobo."


----------



## ocman

Hi all,

I think I have briefly mentioned this in the club before, but I'll say it again:

I have seen many oc validations... the best ones tend to show a light RAM setup... and they probably have bare minimum programs running.

Hence, my conclusion is if we do the same and we should get a better oc validation!

*For example:* I might be able to get a 5GHz oc validation with my E5200 + PRO Turbo setup... if I boot with 1 stick of 512MB or 1GB RAM with bare minimum programs running and overclock with TurboV.









New hope to reach higher?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


I take it that means they're a solid kit with the Pro? I don't have to worry about height, I'm running an H70 for my CPU cooler.


jetpak12, you should be fine... but do double check the QVL list for P5Q PRO. No mistakes that way.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Also, as a side, I noticed that one of the tags in this thread is "2nd best 775 mobo". I was in a thread earlier today trying to give advice to someone who is thinking about building a 775-based system, and was wondering what was considering the "best 775 mobo."










Don't know who added the tag of "2nd best 775 mobo" for this club...









But I guess the same person or a different one tagged the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide with "best 775 mobo"...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi all,

I think I have briefly mentioned this in the club before, but I'll say it again:

I have seen many oc validations... the best ones tend to show a light RAM setup... and they probably have bare minimum programs running.

Hence, my conclusion is if we do the same and we should get a better oc validation!

*For example:* I might be able to get a 5GHz oc validation with my E5200 + PRO Turbo setup... if I boot with 1 stick of 512MB or 1GB RAM with bare minimum programs running and overclock with TurboV.









New hope to reach higher?










That's a very good point! I was just thinking about this actually. I think I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I try to push my OC again, running with just a single stick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


jetpak12, you should be fine... but do double check the QVL list for P5Q PRO. No mistakes that way.









Don't know who added the tag of "2nd best 775 mobo" for this club...









But I guess the same person or a different one tagged the Gigabyte EP45-UD3 Series Owners Guide with "best 775 mobo"...










Yep, part number matches in the QVL for the Pro.







I'm edging closer and closer to picking them up...

And about the "best 775 mobo," that's actually pretty funny! Someone trying to sneak one on us from the Giga side?







In the discussion I mentioned, the P5Q Pro/Deluxe and the EP45-UD3 were the top two that came out lol.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


That's a very good point! I was just thinking about this actually. I think I'll give it a shot tomorrow when I try to push my OC again, running with just a single stick.


Nice... I might try that once I get myself ready.







(thinking to myself: who knows when would that be?)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Yep, part number matches in the QVL for the Pro.







I'm edging closer and closer to picking them up...

And about the "best 775 mobo," that's actually pretty funny! Someone trying to sneak one on us from the Giga side?







In the discussion I mentioned, the P5Q Pro/Deluxe and the EP45-UD3 were the top two that came out lol.










I know... I suspect so... anyhow... I'm still very glad that I've chosen P5Q PRO Turbo... it offered me with outstanding overclocking!









Btw, just a month or so ago... I was so close on buying a 2nd hand Intel Q9550 + Gigabyte EP45-UD3 system... but there were just too many people I know including turrican9 suggested me to call off the purchase of 2nd hand old tech... oh well... Tests and benchmarks showed they are right!









I was a potential owner of gigabyte ep45-ud3 and intel q9550... and it comes with 8GB Reapers RAMs also... too bad


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Are any of you guys run OCZ reapers?

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr...ition-eol.html

I was wondering if there were any compatibility issues with it. The ram i have now has been so stable im scared to change..

thanks!


excuse for the belated response...









The OCZ reapers line are really good (despite the blade series would be even better







) and definitely compatible with our RAM picky mobos.

No need to change!









Btw, I was a potential 2x2GB OCZ Blade Series PC2-9600 memory owner too.


----------



## jetpak12

Just an update from me









I tried playing around with BIOS settings again, I could get up to 475MHz stable in Memtest, but anything higher either wouldn't post or had errors galore. And I'm still have trouble playing with the AI Transaction booster. I tried various values ranging from 4 to 10 and I couldn't get the board to post, even with the AI Clock Twister set to "light" or "lighter", so I'm still confused on that front.









Also, does anyone know if there is a way to tell the difference between an unstable FSB and unstable RAM?

Lastly, I sent a PM for those Dominator sticks, should give me something else to play with if/when I get them. And also, I'm back up to 4.4GHz, and seem to be much stabler this time around (1.42 vcore). I'll give it a true stability test tomorrow.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15056735*
> Just an update from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried playing around with BIOS settings again, I could get up to 475MHz stable in Memtest, but anything higher either wouldn't post or had errors galore. And I'm still have trouble playing with the AI Transaction booster. I tried various values ranging from 4 to 10 and I couldn't get the board to post, even with the AI Clock Twister set to "light" or "lighter", so I'm still confused on that front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if there is a way to tell the difference between an unstable FSB and unstable RAM?
> 
> Lastly, I sent a PM for those Dominator sticks, should give me something else to play with if/when I get them. And also, I'm back up to 4.4GHz, and seem to be much stabler this time around (1.42 vcore). I'll give it a true stability test tomorrow.


hi jetpak12, hitting 4.4GHz is a 1.24GHz increase from stock with 1.42V VCore. That's impressive to me!









Members here said that set CPL to 10 or 11 is better for high FSB setting.

I set AI Clock Twister to [AUTO]... seems working for me.

For reference, there's a link to a guide called How to overclock duals and quads... in the 1st page of this club. It might give you some more ideas.









Something off topic, recently, I realize I'm running low on memory... I had 4GB installed.

The biggest memory hogger are the web browsers like IE (with 10 web pages opened) ~600MB and Firefox (with 30-60 web pages opened) used ~1GB both with flash running. Next on the list would be those Java based programs ~500 on average.


----------



## Boorock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15008287*
> Hi Boorock, Ket over at XS forum has replied to the BIOS question... check out the link below (post#2355 and post#2356) for the Q & A:
> 
> *link*
> 
> Looks like Ket doesn't recommend cross flashing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, if there isn't problem with your mobo that is bugging you (e.g. instability during normal operation)... there's really no need to use a mBIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.* If you really want to mod the Turbo BIOS... there are two tools in the 1st page of this club you can use... if you want some help to mod the BIOS... just search and ask in the OCN *Intel BIOS* section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, a few members in this club mod their own BIOS... PM them if needed.


Thanks ocman








I don't have any stability issues yet. But after the arrival of the 8Gb G.Skills I may need some help...
I know where to search for this help, if I need it


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boorock;15073824*
> Thanks ocman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any stability issues yet. But after the arrival of the 8Gb G.Skills I may need some help...
> I know where to search for this help, if I need it


turrican9 and co are the guys who have experience dealing with 8GB setup...

Just don't get too dragged down by their sometimes negativity from their user experience...









P.S. From what I heard from them, more vNB and vFSB are needed with more RAMs.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;15007175*
> Alrighty fellas. Need some help here. Not really help per se but guidance. As you all know I just got myself a Hyper 212+ cooler. This is the first real aftermarket cooler I have ever had. So going from stock to this has been wonderful.
> 
> I won't give you a full template, because most of my settings are set manual. I'll abbreviate most of them but I have 2 questions.
> 
> *1) I'm at 3.2 ghz now with these settings....do you see anything that jumps out at you that I can lower? Or change? I am stable. 24 hrs prime 95 and IBT. No sweat.*
> 
> 2) Now that I'm confident my CPU is stable, I'm curious about my ram. (duh) I'm running these sticks G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ. 2x2 gigs = 4 gigs total. Right now I'm running at 1:1 at 800 mhz. (with the settings as below) What is better? 800 mhz or use a divider and run them at 1000mhz? 1000 mhz is their rated max. I haven't tried to overclock them but what is the general rule of thumb here? Lower MHZ and tighter timings or Higher Mhz and looser timings?
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> 8 x 400 = 3200
> Fsb Strap = auto (< this should be on auto, yes?)
> Dram Manual settings: 5-5-5-15-?-55
> Mem OC charger = enabled
> AI clock twister = lighter
> AI transaction = Manual = 10
> 
> Speaking of Manual AI transaction settings, what the heck are "pull ins" under that?????? I got them all at disabled I think.
> 
> Cpu = 1.40000 biost (actual 1.384)
> CPU GTL Ref = .63x
> PLL = 1.56
> FSB Term = 1.3
> Dram = Auto ( I know I know, but my ram seems to run pissy if I change this from auto.)
> NB = 1.20
> SB = 1.10
> PCIE = 1.50
> LL Cal = Enabled
> Cpu Clock Skew = Auto
> NB Clock Skew = auto
> Cpu Margin = Performance mode
> 
> All power saving crap turned off for now on the next bios screen. You know what I mean. C1E , etc.
> 
> *So, where would you go from here? Would like to tweak my ram now, or should I go for a higher CPU OC first? I did hit 3.6 on stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone else have answers for concretefire?

I kinda answered his question # 2 but the ones in BOLD still need an answer!


----------



## favas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15073883*
> P.S. From what I heard from them, more vNB and vFSB are needed with more RAMs.


I'm going to upgrade to 8GB too... I'll move from 4x1GB Cellshock Red to 4x2GB Corsair Dominator. Do you think I'll have to increase voltages in my case? I'm asking cause in both cases, I'll be using 4 sticks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas;15074012*
> I'm going to upgrade to 8GB too... I'll move from 4x1GB Cellshock Red to 4x2GB Corsair Dominator. Do you think I'll have to increase voltages in my case? I'm asking cause in both cases, I'll be using 4 sticks.


Try boot with the current supplied voltage, and if no good, bump it up step by step til you get them to run!

My way of trial and error.







IMO never go over 1.4V even for vNB and vFSB.


----------



## favas

ocman thanks for your (as always direct) answers!







I'll post again when the Dominator sticks arrive!


----------



## concretefire

Thanks ocman. I suppose everything in my list seems to be in order or someone would have said something by now. It's not like I listed my Vcore as 2.4v. Someone would have said something....not before I smelled my chip smoking but still.

Next question. These boards support the 45nm chips right? Is it only certain ones? All 45nm chips? Etc. In other words, at this moment in time what is the very best CPU I could upgrade to? Going from my 65nm Q6600 to 45nm > ????? What's the absolute best I can pop in here?


----------



## R.D.BID

concretefire,

I'm running the Q6600 also, so I'd go for the 3.6 and when/if you get that stable I'd work on your RAM. So up the volts and the FSB.
I looked at your BIOS settings that you posted and all seems to look in order. Most of the stuff that you have set I've actually left on AUTO. It wasn't until I tried to get a stable 3.7 that I started messing around with other values and voltages. I couldn't come across a stable setting, but there are so many combinations to try. I'll have to play around more when I have the time.

As for your 45nm chips, you can take a look at the Q9*** series. They all work on these boards.
The 9550 and the 9650 are still really great chips and I've seen a few around these boards that have them up over 4ghz. They're still expensive though. I think there is a QX9770 Extreme Edition, that would probably be the best you can get. You may as well upgrade to the newer i5/i7 for the price you'd pay for that chip.

Look at Muff1n's, he's running the E8400 which is a 45nm chip and hes got that thing running at 4ghz. I've got an E8400 lyin around, I should throw it in one day and see what I can get out of it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;15077628*
> concretefire,
> 
> I'm running the Q6600 also, so I'd go for the 3.6 and when/if you get that stable I'd work on your RAM. So up the volts and the FSB.
> I looked at your BIOS settings that you posted and all seems to look in order. Most of the stuff that you have set I've actually left on AUTO. It wasn't until I tried to get a stable 3.7 that I started messing around with other values and voltages. I couldn't come across a stable setting, but there are so many combinations to try. I'll have to play around more when I have the time.
> 
> As for your 45nm chips, you can take a look at the Q9*** series. They all work on these boards.
> The 9550 and the 9650 are still really great chips and I've seen a few around these boards that have them up over 4ghz. They're still expensive though. I think there is a QX9770 Extreme Edition, that would probably be the best you can get. You may as well upgrade to the newer i5/i7 for the price you'd pay for that chip.
> 
> Look at Muff1n's, he's running the E8400 which is a 45nm chip and hes got that thing running at 4ghz. I've got an E8400 lyin around, I should throw it in one day and see what I can get out of it.


Agreed!


----------



## ocman

R.D.BID,

I like the added colour for the Arizona Club below... Just my 2 cents!









*Arizona Overclockers Club
"The only club that overclocks with an ambient of 120f"
**Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

P.S. I've tried several colours that represents Arizona, and the above colour is the one I chose.


----------



## R.D.BID

Nice ocman, I see you used the copper color. That color is used to represent Arizona's copper mining industry.


----------



## favas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *concretefire*


Next question...


Hi concretefire!

A year ago I replaced my Q6600 with a Q9550. Although the difference in everyday usage was not noticeable, I haven't regretted it, because the 45nm chip is much colder, despite the fact that I've set at 3.8GHz (Q6600 was at 3.3GHz).

So, if you want to buy a CPU, in order to "play" with it and try to find a very high and stable frequency for everyday usage, go for the Q9550. But if you feel satisfied with your current rig, and you expect to feel any kind of performance difference by the Q9550, don't even bother...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas;15083051*
> Hi concretefire!
> 
> A year ago I replaced my Q6600 with a Q9550. Although the difference in everyday usage was not noticeable, I haven't regretted it, because the 45nm chip is much colder, despite the fact that I've set at 3.8GHz (Q6600 was at 3.3GHz).
> 
> So, if you want to buy a CPU, in order to "play" with it and try to find a very high and stable frequency for everyday usage, go for the Q9550. But if you feel satisfied with your current rig, and you expect to feel any kind of performance difference by the Q9550, don't even bother...


This is this same reason why my plan is to do a full upgrade every five to six years, just so my new rig has a noticeable performance increased from the one before.









For my desktops, I recall going from 80486 DX2 66MHz -> PIII 600E -> Celeron D 340 -> E5200 (now).

I retired the 1st two... but I still own them... at least the PIII 600E I do.

Celeron D 340 would become an actual HTPC... I'll just have to do one more minor upgrade to the video card and I've already changed to Mushkin RAMs (with heat spreader) to 2GB on the unknown self ID Mach Speed Matrix P4M800 due to a bad BIOS and a bad flash...







I wish there's someone out there could get me a working copy.








*P.S.* This is my post #*1130*!!!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;15082835*
> Nice ocman, I see you used the copper color. That color is used to represent Arizona's copper mining industry.


Off topic warning (and not the first time):

The colour reminds me of Arizona Green Tea... and I like the Arizona Green Tea!









I recent bought a case of it for $14 + tax (24 cans/case; 680ml or 23 fl oz each can)









Not sure if they are really originated from Arizona...









or is it just the same case with Irish Spring products???









I wonder whether or not Poland Spring is really spring water from Poland...









*P.S.:* I'm 5 REPs away from 10 to 1 ratio... I need miracle.


----------



## KingT

I had 1:10 Rep/Post ratio for a long time..

But that doesn't mean anything to me as I like to comunicate,I'm not on a Rep mission..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15087657*
> I had 1:10 Rep/Post ratio for a long time..
> 
> But that doesn't mean anything to me as I like to comunicate,I'm not on a Rep mission..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


KingT, I like to just having to make it for once... since it's so close...









P.S. I edit my posts a lot... especially post #1 and #2 of this club. Refresh to see the latest content.









*P.P.S.:* I've officially achieved 10 posts to 1 REP ratio on Sep. 27, 2011 @ 08:28 PM getting REP#114!!!
















*Thank you all for your appreciations!!!*

























*Close to 10 to 1 ratio:*









*Officially achieving 10 to 1 ratio:*









*Better 10:1 ratio:*









*1 REP ahead of 10:1 ratio:*


----------



## KingT

*Ocman*, gratz dude..
















P.S.: I'm always present on the forum and this club,I just don't post here if it's not necessary..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15095972*
> *Ocman*, gratz dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: I'm always present on the forum and this club,I just don't post here if it's not necessary..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT!!! And now I'm 1 REP ahead of the 10:1 ratio.









Recently, for a while, I was wondering/worrying what happened to you and turrican9, the most frequent posters of this club?









Thank God!


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

I have not been very active in these forums lately. I don't know why. Maybe I needed a brake or something.

As I'v said, I will probably install my P5Q PRO Turbo for my secondary computer again. Will probably also be more active as winter is coming.


----------



## concretefire

ocman, I repped you twice in the past day.









KINGT.......

I'd really like your advice here on this. You told me to put my settings at this:
CPU GTL Voltage Reference: 0.63x
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.58V
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.36V
DRAM Voltage: 2.0V
NB Voltage: 1.36V
SB Voltage: 1.1V
PCIE SATA Voltage: 1.5V

Also try to run Prime95 Large FFT test for at least 3hrs with 6x CPU multiplier and 400MHz FSB for 2.4GHz just to see if FSB is stable (motherboard stability)..

If it passes at 6 x 400 with my settings in P95 THEN up multiplier to 8x (for 3.2GHz) or 9x (for 3.6GHz) and add Vcore until it's stable in P95..

If you can't make it stable @ 3.6GHz then try 3.2GHz because it would require less Vcore..

KEEP Vcore UNDER 1.5v (under LOAD in CPU-Z) at all time..

KEEP CORE TEMPERATURES UNDER 75C AT ALL TIME..

In order to try to get my Q6600 VID - 1.325 to 3.6ghz. 
As I had said earlier, I can get my chip to 3.6 and play crysis all day long, but as soon as I try to run prime 95, or intel burn test, it BSOD in literally 2 seconds flat. That is why you told me to try those settings above ^^^^.

The only thing I'm skeered of is the NB volt you listed at 1.36. On my board anything past 1.3 (I think) turns yellow in bios like a big warning sign....don't go there. Lol. I'd really like to get 3.6 stable and I believe it's possible.

Could you advise me on the NB thing? Also you said you wouldn't put more than 1.5 Vcore into the chip, and I've read a few guys stating they have theirs at 1.6 -1.65 24/7 for over a year with no problems. Thoughts???


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*ocman*

I have not been very active in these forums lately. I don't know why. Maybe I needed a brake or something.

As I'v said, I will probably install my P5Q PRO Turbo for my secondary computer again. Will probably also be more active as winter is coming.


Thanks turrican9! Trust me I had that feeling in the past... but I do look forward to hear from you guys (and all the rest of the gang!) in future!

Hope all is well!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *concretefire*


ocman, I repped you twice in the past day.










Yes you did concretefire! You are part of my success in achieving a 10:1 ratio!!!


----------



## Billy_5110

Hey guys, i'm selling my P5Q PRO turbo and my Q6600 G0 1.2500vid

How much worth the board? And if you know... the cpu value??

I think 140-150 for the combo isn't so bad? huh?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Hey guys, i'm selling my P5Q PRO turbo and my Q6600 G0 1.2500vid

How much worth the board? And if you know... the cpu value??

I think 140-150 for the combo isn't so bad? huh?


Billy_5110, I might be interested given the location advantage.









Any chance you have a Q9000 series chip to sell?


----------



## Billy_5110

location advantage? you live near me or something? And i sell the board 85$ at the moment... boxed and everything.

For the cpu, nope my Q6600 is my only C2Q. I sell it 70$ atm.

Edit, and i paid 200$ for the board long time ago and 120$ for the cpu. ( it's third hand with me I'm the first OCer of this chip. to 3.2GHx 1.37 ain't a big deal... Only wanted to get rid of most of my bottleneck the 460.)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *concretefire;15100472*
> 
> In order to try to get my Q6600 VID - 1.325 to 3.6ghz.
> As I had said earlier, I can get my chip to 3.6 and play crysis all day long, but as soon as I try to run prime 95, or intel burn test, it BSOD in literally 2 seconds flat. That is why you told me to try those settings above ^^^^.
> 
> The only thing I'm skeered of is the NB volt you listed at 1.36. On my board anything past 1.3 (I think) turns yellow in bios like a big warning sign....don't go there. Lol. I'd really like to get 3.6 stable and I believe it's possible.
> 
> Could you advise me on the NB thing? Also you said you wouldn't put more than 1.5 Vcore into the chip, and I've read a few guys stating they have theirs at 1.6 -1.65 24/7 for over a year with no problems. Thoughts???


As I can see you have a stock CPU cooling.. That is bad..

Also I would not go above 1.5V for 24/7 operation on a Q6600..

For NB voltage it's OK up to 1.45V for 24/7 operation..

The fact that your system crashes in P95 is because you need more Vcore..

I have told you to test your OC with 400MHz FSB x 6 CPU multiplier to see if your FSB is stable..

Once you get it stable @ 400 x 6 = 2.4GHz then you're ready for attempt for 3.2GHz (400 x 8) or to try for 3.6GHz (400MHz FSB x 9)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


location advantage? you live near me or something? And i sell the board 85$ at the moment... boxed and everything.

For the cpu, nope my Q6600 is my only C2Q. I sell it 70$ atm.

Edit, and i paid 200$ for the board long time ago and 120$ for the cpu. ( it's third hand with me I'm the first OCer of this chip. to 3.2GHx 1.37 ain't a big deal... Only wanted to get rid of most of my bottleneck the 460.)


Of course... but I'm really looking for a Q9000 series chip though... anyone you know wanna sell theirs?

*P.S.:* I got my P5Q PRO Turbo for $125+tax and E5200 for $45+tax... all new.


----------



## Billy_5110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Of course... but I'm really looking for a Q9000 series chip though... anyone you know wanna sell theirs?

*P.S.:* I got my P5Q PRO Turbo for $125+tax and E5200 for $45+tax... all new.











I brought my p5q when it came out. And no i don't know anyone selling his Q9000 sorry....

Where do you live? QC,CA?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


I brought my p5q when it came out. And no i don't know anyone selling his Q9000 sorry....

Where do you live? QC,CA?


Nope!


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

A Q9xxx will in no doubt kick new life into your system. If I lived over there I could have sold you my Q9400.


----------



## concretefire

KingT, I'm sorry. I upgraded my stock cooling to a Hyper 212+ that is now in my system specs. Anyway, I did as you said with the 6x400 FSB test and it was no problem at all. So when the Hyper came I went for 8x400 and using some variations of your settings I was rock steady at 3.2. IBT and P95 for 24hrs passed without issues, then lowered my vcore one notch at a time and repeated until it failed. Then upped it 2 notches and saved those settings in my OC profile for 3.2. Heat was not an issue with the Hyper.









But I want 3.6. I know in order to get 3.6 I have to at least pump 1.575 Vcore at the chip. That boots windows and plays crysis, etc....

I appreciate your help and I am NOT trying to be argumentative, but do you think raising my NB to 1.36v is the right thing to do when I can boot into windows at Vcore 1.575 and NB at 1.20?

You said I needed more Vcore to be stable at 3.6 and I agree , so I'm just curious how the NB 1.36 comes into play. Thank you very much!


----------



## turrican9

*concretefire*

If you are stable at 3.2GHz (400 x8) using vNB = 1.20v, but not stable at 400 x9 it won't help raising vNB. Since you're using same FSB/memspeed.

Far from every Q6600 can make it to 3.6GHz on air, in fact, few of them can.

Really, 3.2GHz (400 x8) is a very nice and fast setting for a Q6600. Yours does not seem to handle 3.6GHz on air.. Simple as that..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*ocman*

A Q9xxx will in no doubt kick new life into your system. If I lived over there I could have sold you my Q9400.


Thanks turrican9, remember the used quad core barebone from the classified ad I showed you last time?

I later realized I actually didn't have the budget (I thought I have) to buy it... I've probably used it somewhere else already... and I felt sorry for giving the seller a false hope...









Aiming for Q9650 or Q9550... $150 CAD max.

*P.S.:* I'm currently looking to upgrade the AGP video card for my Celeron D 340 system to *HIS H467QS1GHA Radeon HD 4670 IceQ Video Card - 1GB GDDR3, AGP, DVI, VGA, HDMI* from TigerDirect.ca for $110+tax minus $20 MIR... to use as HTPC!









Looking for opinions.

P.P.S.: Time for a little overclock testing!


----------



## KingT

@ *concretefire*

If you're stable @ 3.2GHz (400 x 8) with 1.20V for vNB then you should be stable @ 3.6GHz (400 x9)..

But since you're unstable @ 3.6GHz it has nothing to do with vNB and increasing it would not help you..

*You need more Vcore* for 3.6GHz and that's what crashes your system at that speed..

CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;15100629*
> location advantage? you live near me or something? And i sell the board 85$ at the moment... boxed and everything.
> 
> For the cpu, nope my Q6600 is my only C2Q. I sell it 70$ atm.
> 
> Edit, and i paid 200$ for the board long time ago and 120$ for the cpu. ( it's third hand with me I'm the first OCer of this chip. to 3.2GHx 1.37 ain't a big deal... Only wanted to get rid of most of my bottleneck the 460.)


Put that stuff up on ebay, you'll get a lot more than what you're asking for it.
The Q6600 is going for around $100 +/- and the board is about the same price, if you can even find one.

concretefire,

Why don't you try for a 3.5 or a 3.4 overclock? The performance difference between 3.5 and 3.6 isn't all that much. The 1.57 volts is way too much i think.

Run a 9 multi, lower the FSB to 380 (3.42) and you can probably lower your voltages to something more acceptable. I doubt you will see any performace difference by not running your RAM and your FSB at 1:1. You will see a performance difference when going from 3.2 to 3.5.


----------



## olly230

I'm running a q6600 at 2.97
I can't see any need to get anything else for a good few more years yet.
Q6600 was released in 2007 and its still working well for me playing all latest games.

I had the asus - P5nd and its criminally hot PCIE Northbridge setup. I tried to take the heatsink off and ripped a chunk of silicon off because it was glued on!

i digress

The P5q pro turbo plus a 6600 is fine and I can see no reason to fork out for socket 1366 setup.
I could prob get up to 3.6 ( I have had a few tentative clocking sessions) but that would mean a new cooler. But what will that give me in games?
I even doubt a realistic benefit of a Q9560 for games. would it really be £200 worth of betterness?

I've got 8gb of cheapish DDr2-800 ram. CL5 55 5 5 55 5 55 5 18

What actual benefit could i see putting 1066 ram in.
(i'm not a monster clocker just looking for quiet extra 24/7 performance for free)

I seem to on spending 'just' another £60 here and £60 quid there but I think I can stop now.

(until i break my PSU when the coil whine gets too much and I attack it with hot glue)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olly230*


I'm running a q6600 at 2.97
I can't see any need to get anything else for a good few more years yet.
Q6600 was released in 2007 and its still working well for me playing all latest games.

I had the asus - P5nd and its criminally hot PCIE Northbridge setup. I tried to take the heatsink off and ripped a chunk of silicon off because it was glued on!

i digress

The P5q pro turbo plus a 6600 is fine and I can see no reason to fork out for socket 1366 setup.
I could prob get up to 3.6 ( I have had a few tentative clocking sessions) but that would mean a new cooler. But what will that give me in games?
I even doubt a realistic benefit of a Q9560 for games. would it really be Â£200 worth of betterness?

I've got 8gb of cheapish DDr2-800 ram. CL5 55 5 5 55 5 55 5 18

What actual benefit could i see putting 1066 ram in. 
(i'm not a monster clocker just looking for quiet extra 24/7 performance for free)

I seem to on spending 'just' another Â£60 here and Â£60 quid there but I think I can stop now.

(until i break my PSU when the coil whine gets too much and I attack it with hot glue)


*Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard olly230!!!*









If you Q6600 answers you computing demand... then there's *no need to spend extra on another quad core.*









But if you were to spend, go for the latest platform, or simply try switching to *SSD* as boot drive for noticeable speed increase for daily use.

If you were to buy *aftermarket cpu cooler* for overclocking, get Cooler Master's *Hyper 212+* or the new model (if available) *Hyper 212 EVO* for maybe for $8-10 more. Cheap and great performance.

Under *1:1 ratio*, if you can manage to run *PC2-800 RAM at its stock speed*, you may be able to hit *3.6GHz* with your *Q6600*... which is probably the top speed for the chip in general.

Try overclock with the RAMs you have first... if really no good... then buy new RAMs...

*PC2-800* would be enough and with more choice, while *PC2-1066* may give you more head room, but the QVL gets trimmed dramatically. Check the RAM QVL before you buy (check 1st page of this club).

Also feel free to post and reference the info available in this club.

Check out the 1st page of this club *post 1* and *2* if you haven't done so!









*Happy overclocking!!!*


----------



## jetpak12

My Dominators have arrived!!


















Unfortunately, I can't play with them yet, as I have a big test tomorrow. But I'll definitely being sticking them in after and giving them a good workout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *favas;15074012*
> I'm going to upgrade to 8GB too... I'll move from 4x1GB Cellshock Red to 4x2GB Corsair Dominator. Do you think I'll have to increase voltages in my case? I'm asking cause in both cases, I'll be using 4 sticks.


I hope we both have good luck with our Dominators.







Keep us posted; I'll give my results too. If I had to guess, since you already had four slots populated, you shouldn't have to increase vFSB by much, if at all, for your new sticks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15116397*
> My Dominators have arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't play with them yet, as I have a big test tomorrow. But I'll definitely being sticking them in after and giving them a good workout.
> 
> I hope we both have good luck with our Dominators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted; I'll give my results too. If I had to guess, since you already had four slots populated, you shouldn't have to increase vFSB by much, if at all, for your new sticks.


jetpak12, Good luck on your big test tomorrow!


----------



## ocman

Hi All,

I tried from X6 to X11 multiplier, and this is the highest frequency I get with 1.36V VCore on *ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo* so far:

*Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 R0 @ 3.96GHz with 1.36V VCore*










and of course I've adjusted CPU PLL to *1.56V*, vFSB to *1.2V*, and vNB to *1.16V*.









I was able to push FSB to 365... but the VCore needed more than 1.36V...


----------



## KingT

Drop multi to 6x and add more vFSB (~1.36V) and set vNB to 1.26V just for the sake of stability..

Then push FSB until you hit the wall.. (then test it with a couple of hrs w/ P95 Large FFT)..

If it proves stable then set multi to higher values and start adding Vcore until you're stable in IBT for 10 runs..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Drop multi to 6x and add more vFSB (~1.36V) and set vNB to 1.26V just for the sake of stability..

Then push FSB until you hit the wall.. (then test it with a couple of hrs w/ P95 Large FFT)..

If it proves stable then set multi to higher values and start adding Vcore until you're stable in IBT for 10 runs..

CHEERS..


Sure KingT, I'll try all you've mentioned (1.36V vFSB seems kinda high though) and keep VCore at 1.36V?

Going back to my last 4GHz settings, seems running stable.

Thanks!









P.S.:

Update 1: Passed IBT standard 5 runs with vFSB 1.3, vNB 1.26, VCore 1.38750 (1.36V CPU-Z), x6 multi.; 360 FSB.


----------



## liskawc

ocman, if you are going for really high volts on the NB i would suggest adding some active cooling to it. what i did is, that i took one of those really small fans (i took mine from the ram coolers) and then either screwing or supergluing it to the NB heatsink (i screwed mine) ... i can take some pics when i find a working camera, if you want


----------



## KingT

There's no need for active cooling on the NB if vNB is under 1.40V..

I run my mobo w/ vNB= 1.30V ,24/7 and never had any issues..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

My current attempt to IBT:









Passed 5 run of IBT @ 360 FSB... 360 shouldn't be a problem.

Now I have been attempting to stabilize FSB 365, I was able to boot into Windows @ FSB 367 (not @ 366 though) just not stress test stable, failed to boot at higher bus.

For vFSB, I've tried:
1.26 to 1.30 (bootable; freeze on IBT run)
1.32 (boot into Windows...)
1.36 (boot into Windows; freeze on the 5th run in IBT),

I've programs running in the background and firefox close to 100 pages opened... and vFSB set to 1.32, the blinking spotter thingy freezes from time to time as I type. raised vFSB back to 1.36 with TurboV still freezes.

Should I raise or lower vFSB to get more stable?

and should I raise vNB or leave it at 1.26V?

I briefly tried 1.3 vFSB and 1.3 vNB... no good I recall.









Most of the testing took place last night before I hit bed... so there might be some errors.


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman
*
You need to test it first in P95 Large FFT with 360 x 6 to be sure that FSB is not an issue..

Then if it's stable in P95 (@ 6x 360MHz FSB) test it @ higher multipliers and higher Vcore in IBT. (simply to find enough Vcore)

I keep repeating this but it seems that nobody listens and just keep going for a Quick & Dirty OC approach ..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Ocman
*
You need to test it first in P95 Large FFT with 360 x 6 to be sure that FSB is not an issue..

Then if it's stable in P95 (@ 6x 360MHz FSB) test it @ higher multipliers and higher Vcore in IBT. (simply to find enough Vcore)

I keep repeating this but it seems that nobody listens and just keep going for a Quick & Dirty OC approach ..

CHEERS..


I made most of the changes in the BIOS... I use TurboV mainly to show my settings.









I'll try Prime at FSB 360 first... actually 360 is good enough for me if multiplier can go all the way to the top (x12.5) and would end up to be 4.5GHz!







So wishful thinking...

*Update:* Prime95 In place Large FFT stressing in progress... while on the Internet.


----------



## KingT

You must test FSB first with 6x multiplier in P95 Large FFT and that's the bottom line..

If it proves stable in P95 Large FFT @ 6x multi *THEN* go for IBT and higher multiplier to find sufficient Vcore for that OC..

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15163376*
> @ *Ocman
> *
> You need to test it first in P95 Large FFT with 360 x 6 to be sure that FSB is not an issue..
> 
> Then if it's stable in P95 (@ 6x 360MHz FSB) test it @ higher multipliers and higher Vcore in IBT. (simply to find enough Vcore)
> 
> I keep repeating this but it seems that nobody listens and just keep going for a Quick & Dirty OC approach ..
> 
> CHEERS..


Don't worry, I hear you KingT.







Its going to be my attack plan when I start playing with my new Dominators (4x2GB).

I dropped them in and ran them at 466MHz with the same settings I had my 2x2GB OCZ sticks (not bad, huh?







). I didn't have time to properly test them though, I went out to help my neighbor pick out a sick TV (she was looking at a 55" Sammy "SmartTV", didn't buy one though, still wants to do some more research







). AND... I'm away from my computer all week at a conference.









I did get a chance to play the Battlefield 3 Beta. I was getting about 45 fps with high/ultra settings at 1920x1080. I'm not used to multiplayer shooters... it was intense! I certainly embarrassed myself.









@ocman. Your clocks are lookin' good to me.







Are you pushing for max FSB on your board, or max OC on your E5200? (or I suppose that good be both







) Good luck!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15167725*
> Don't worry, I hear you KingT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be my attack plan when I start playing with my new Dominators (4x2GB).
> 
> I dropped them in and ran them at 466MHz with the same settings I had my 2x2GB OCZ sticks (not bad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I didn't have time to properly test them though, I went out to help my neighbor pick out a sick TV (she was looking at a 55" Sammy "SmartTV", didn't buy one though, still wants to do some more research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). AND... I'm away from my computer all week at a conference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a chance to play the Battlefield 3 Beta. I was getting about 45 fps with high/ultra settings at 1920x1080. I'm not used to multiplayer shooters... it was intense! I certainly embarrassed myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ocman. Your clocks are lookin' good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pushing for max FSB on your board, or max OC on your E5200? (or I suppose that good be both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Good luck!


Thanks and Welcome back jetpak12! Work those new RAMs out!









Indeed I'm trying to push both...

Voltages foreseeable to be too high for my liking though. I might just settle for 360 FSB and go for 4.5GHz... which is my best CPU validation record from last year, but it was unstable... so this time, I attempt to get my E5200 to run @ 4.5GHz stably.









With KingT and co's advices, so far prime (in place large fft) still no errors closing in on 6hrs.









I knew this would happen from passing 5 runs in IBT, but doing it to make certain that it's stable, taking KingT's advice.









Is 6 hr prime time enough? or should I go for the usual 12hr or even more like 24 hrs?









*Update:* P95 9 hrs in and counting still error free. I'll leave it over night. I'll let it do a 24hr run for error free.









*Update 2:* 18 hrs in... still good... error free.


----------



## KingT

For C2Duo CPU 6hrs of P95 Large FFT is enough.. (with 6x multi)

For C2Quad 12hrs would do the trick.. (with 6x multi)

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


There's no need for active cooling on the NB if vNB is under 1.40V..

I run my mobo w/ vNB= 1.30V ,24/7 and never had any issues..

CHEERS..


i totally agree, yet sometimes (mostly when im playing with vcore=1.45+) high (1.4+) NBv comes in handy -- so my gpu works correctly, so the internet doenst take 10mins to start working etc.

it could be just my psu though


----------



## KingT

Yeah NB cooling for normal 24/7 operation is not necessary but it would not hurt either..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Alright guys, I'll cut short the P95 testing and stop when it go pass the 18hr mark to save some time for future testing.

I will update you guys in this post a little later.









*Update 1:*

Oops, it's actually 19 hrs run screenshot:









*Update 2:* I'm able raise the multiplier 1X at a time, and leave the rest BIOS settings untouched to 360 X 10 (3.6GHz)... all passed IBT 5 run.

When I go for 360 X 11 (3.96GHz) it BSOD with error code 124 came after Windows' Welcome appears for 3 sec... so I bump up the vCore from 1.38750 (1.36) to 1.40000 (1.376) and now able to boot into Windows.

*Update 3:*
I've tried at least 20 different combos... can't get 360FSB x11 stress stable... maybe 4GHz is the limit for my chip.









Back to 320FSB x12.5 but this time set vCore 1.42500, vFSB 1.22 & vNB 1.16. Passed each run of IBT in ~40 sec.


----------



## 1greeny1

I miss my Deluxe


----------



## concretefire

Hey guys,question about OC'ing and C1E. I am 100 % sure I have a stable, nice OC now. I'd like to enable C1E support to help with the power bill, not produce so much heat, etc..

But isn't that a catch 22? What I mean is, If I MANUALLY set the Vcore in bios....and then enable C1E..., the Vcore does not change. It stays at whatever I have it set to in Bios.

The only way to get C1E to work (IE reduce Vcore on the fly) is to leave my Vcore on "Auto" in Bios. Is this correct? Am I missing something? Do you understand what I'm trying to say? I'll rephrase if needed. Thanks.


----------



## KingT

When you OC and manually set Vcore then C1E doesn't work and Vcore does not drop at idle..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Off topic warning:

I still can't believe that Steve has passed away two days ago (on the October 5, 2011)

R.I.P. Steve Jobs.

ocman.


----------



## joelo

Hello guys, new here. I was doing some research on ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard. I am interested in buying a used one for a comp I've had sitting for a while now. One of the reasons why i want it, is because of the ability to hold 16 gb.
I've been searching and realized a common problem has to do with memory . Something about upgrading the ram to 8gb or full capacity.

So my question to everyone here, can you get the full 16 gb ram on this motherboard?
And if so, what do you recommend? I apologize if this has been answered but I didn't expect 456 pages. lol

I'll be reading through this today but if someone can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Joe


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelo;15217997*
> Hello guys, new here. I was doing some research on ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard. I am interested in buying a used one for a comp I've had sitting for a while now. One of the reasons why i want it, is because of the ability to hold 16 gb.
> I've been searching and realized a common problem has to do with memory . Something about upgrading the ram to 8gb or full capacity.
> 
> So my question to everyone here, can you get the full 16 gb ram on this motherboard?
> And if so, what do you recommend? I apologize if this has been answered but I didn't expect 456 pages. lol
> 
> I'll be reading through this today but if someone can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Joe


Hi Joe (joelo), Welcome to OCN!









One of our club members is looking to sell his PRO Turbo, not sure if he still has it or not.









What CPU are you going to use with it?

In general say, dual cores are easier to be overclocked compared to the quad cores...









Btw, there's a guide I linked in the 1st page 2nd post for overclocking duals and quads... hope that helps... if not, we still have a very supportive cast in this club.

To check RAMs for P5Q PRO Turbo, please check the QVL found in the 1st page of this club.

Installing 16GB is quite pushing the limit of the PRO Turbo, yet I've seen some support 8GBs in the list.

PC2-6400 (DDR2-800) RAMs' compatible list is around one time larger than the PC2-8500 (DDR2-1066) list, while supports greater RAM capacity and more of those will support dual channel with all four DIMM slots installed.

Many of our club members have experience in dealing with 8GB+ RAM setups, I'm sure they can better assist you with that once they are available.









I'll be welcoming you to the club once you have become a PRO Turbo owner.


----------



## maxextz

hi everybody just checking up on you lot i see the threads still alive and kicking,great job.


----------



## KingT

So as you know my P5QC supports both DDR2 and DDR3 RAM..

So since I felt like 4GB is not cutting it anymore with web browsers (mozilla & WIE opened) and gaming at the same time (RAM usage is over 3GB easily) I upgraded my RAM to 8GB of DDR3 1600MHz CL9..

So I bought *two RAM modules* from Kingston , HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz CL9 1.65V (*KHX1600C9D3B1/4G*) ..

Now Im running my *RAM @ 1380MHz, 8-8-8-24, PL10* and 1.65V..

I could probably run it CL7 but I will settle for now with CL8..

I get very nice memory bandwidth score..


















Now here's my old bandwidth score with *DDR2 @ 920MHz CL5*:










CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hi everybody just checking up on you lot







i see the threads still alive and kicking,great job.










Glad to hear from you Max!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


So as you know my P5QC supports both DDR2 and DDR3 RAM..

So since I felt like 4GB is not cutting it anymore with web browsers (mozilla & WIE opened) and gaming at the same time (RAM usage is over 3GB easily) I upgraded my RAM to 8GB of DDR3 1600MHz CL9..

So I bought *two RAM modules* from Kingston , HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz CL9 1.65V (*KHX1600C9D3B1/4G*) ..

Now Im running my *RAM @ 1380MHz, 8-8-8-24, PL10* and 1.65V..

I could probably run it CL7 but I will settle for now with CL8..

I get very nice memory bandwidth score..









Now here's my old bandwidth score with *DDR2 @ 920MHz CL5*:

CHEERS..


KingT, that's a nice boost!









Rooms for upgrade!


----------



## KingT

Yeah,not much of an performance boost,but it's double capacity so I'm calm now and ready for any situation..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Yeah,not much of an performance boost,but it's double capacity so I'm calm now and ready for any situation..









CHEERS..


KingT, you're safe from a major upgrade for the next 3 years, despite you might be itching for one by then.









You'll be seeing me with a new build in 2014 the earliest (maybe in 2015).


----------



## ocman

Hi all club members:

Aside from having overclock competition...









Let's start a picture/video showcase of your own sig rig in this club so we all get to know how each other's sig rig really looked like









Basic requirements: Interior and exterior, clear and different angles. (prefer HD)









Anyone?









ocman.


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

A little tip: If you want the poll removed from your owners Club, try to contact *Chipp*

He removed the poll from my Owners Club. Looking so much better now









Thanks to *munaim1* who pointed me to *Chipp*. *Chipp* removed my poll in no time.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


*ocman*

A little tip: If you want the poll removed from your owners Club, try to contact *Chipp*

He removed the poll from my Owners Club. Looking so much better now









Thanks to *munaim1* who pointed me to *Chipp*. *Chipp* removed my poll in no time.


Thanks turrican9! I had thoughts of adding multiple polls and edit them... too bad such features are still not available...









I might contact Chipp to get more polls... or just simply remove this one just to get a new one up... but just out of curiosity I still want to know which 17 of us members voted no for the current poll?

Just curious... not trying to isolate or do anything bad about it. Would Chipp be able to find out that info?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Thanks turrican9! I had thoughts of adding multiple polls and edit them... too bad such features are still not available...









I might contact Chipp to get more polls... or just simply remove this one just to get a new one up... but just out of curiosity I still want to know which 17 of us members voted no for the current poll?

Just curious... not trying to isolate or do anything bad about it. Would Chipp be able to find out that info?


Very unfortunate there is no option to remove or add polls without contacting system editors. I had contacted several moderators. Some of them said the poll couldn't be removed, others said it could be done by contacting the right people. Chipp is the one you want.

When you started the poll you had the option to choose if the people who voted should show up or not.

For the record, your poll was closed before I joined this Club. So I never voted. As far as I can remember.

I think it is very unfortunate that a poll should stick there, long after it is closed. It takes up space and are annoying.


----------



## ocman

I agree turrican9...









Sorry that I haven't set a longer date before the poll closes so more members can vote.

Included myself there were only 42 of us who voted... there were around 50 to 60 members back then, and the poll closed on Nov. 3, 2010.










I set it to close in 60 days but I could have set it to last longer...









Anyways... aside from that... turrican9, would you like to start showcasing your sig rig by posting pictures and/or videos in this club?

Thanks!


----------



## Duke_Arnout

hi I can't install a second video card on the p5q pro turbo.
In the past it worked now windows 7 device manager doesn't even see the second video card.
Do I need to install drivers form asus for the motherboard or are the drivers windows installed allright?

thanks in advance for help


----------



## KingT

So my RAM settings @ 1380MHz , 8-8-8-24 1.66V proved unstable,well at least in P95..

System was stable in everyday apps like games,web browsing but once I tested it with P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K it gave me a BSOD.. (tried multiple times and every time i got BSOD with different error codes)..

So instantly I knew that my RAM was not stable,and it's motherboard's fault as my modo has a hard time running RAM over 1333MHz..

With default settings and RAM @ 1333MHz system was rock solid,but as soon as I went over 1333MHz it was not stable anymore..

So I set *STRAP to 400* and set *RAM @ 1224MHz* (for 459MHz FSB, 3:4 ratio)..

Also I set timings to *7-7-7-20 1.66V*, *vNB = 1.36V* and I got *PL=11* automatically..

I have tested it in P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K ,15minutes per size for 3hrs and it was rock solid..

Also I have tested it with memtest 4.0 for Windows and it was error free..

So I'm happy







, as I got 8GB of fast DDR3 memory for only 55 Euros and I will get my DDR2 HyperX sold for at least 40 Euros so it's WIN -WIN









CHEERS..


----------



## oldschool83

I am kind of curious about something I saw when I was installing a hyper 212 plus on my LGA775 computer. I noticed when I had everything out that I have a 4 pin connector which has 4 pins covered up.

Would it be possible to switch from a 4 pin connector to the 8 pin connector or would I blow something up? The P5Q Pro book is not specific about using it or not and what if any benefits there might be? I have verified my PSU has the 8 pin connector as well....

thanks


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oldschool83*


I am kind of curious about something I saw when I was installing a hyper 212 plus on my LGA775 computer. I noticed when I had everything out that I have a 4 pin connector which has 4 pins covered up.

Would it be possible to switch from a 4 pin connector to the 8 pin connector or would I blow something up? The P5Q Pro book is not specific about using it or not and what if any benefits there might be? I have verified my PSU has the 8 pin connector as well....

thanks


Hi oldschool83, just use all 8 pins, it would supply sufficient juice.

Many mobo are like that, the other 4 pin are covered by default in case someone's PSU has a 4 pin connector (the older PSUs do) instead of the 8 pin, so they would plug it in the correct place.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout*


hi I can't install a second video card on the p5q pro turbo.
In the past it worked now windows 7 device manager doesn't even see the second video card.
Do I need to install drivers form asus for the motherboard or are the drivers windows installed allright?

thanks in advance for help


Hi Duke_Arnout, try go online, find and install the graphics card(s) drivers/software for win 7 instead.

Check to see if the settings in the BIOS are correctly set, if not, try load optimize default or clear CMOS and make proper changes again.

Also, make sure you remove old drivers and clean out the rest of the left behind after uninstalling the old drivers such as registry and files with programs like CCleaner.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


So my RAM settings @ 1380MHz , 8-8-8-24 1.66V proved unstable,well at least in P95..

System was stable in everyday apps like games,web browsing but once I tested it with P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K it gave me a BSOD.. (tried multiple times and every time i got BSOD with different error codes)..

So instantly I knew that my RAM was not stable,and it's motherboard's fault as my modo has a hard time running RAM over 1333MHz..

With default settings and RAM @ 1333MHz system was rock solid,but as soon as I went over 1333MHz it was not stable anymore..

So I set *STRAP to 400* and set *RAM @ 1224MHz* (for 459MHz FSB, 3:4 ratio)..

Also I set timings to *7-7-7-20 1.66V*, *vNB = 1.36V* and I got* PL=11 *automatically..

I have tested it in P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K ,15minutes per size for 3hrs and it was rock solid..

Also I have tested it with memtest 4.0 for Windows and it was error free..

So I'm happy







, as I got 8GB of fast DDR3 memory for only 55 Euros and I will get my DDR2 HyperX sold for at least 40 Euros so it's WIN -WIN









CHEERS..


Good for you KingT!!!









P.S.: I'm always up for some bargain minor upgrades!


----------



## ocman

Hey guys,

Here goes pictures of my sig rig:


----------



## ocman

Sorry that it's dusty and messy cable management:




























*Updated (with the Kingston RAMs installed):*


----------



## ocman

The last three pictures:


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15281202*
> So my RAM settings @ 1380MHz , 8-8-8-24 1.66V proved unstable,well at least in P95..
> 
> System was stable in everyday apps like games,web browsing but once I tested it with P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K it gave me a BSOD.. (tried multiple times and every time i got BSOD with different error codes)..
> 
> So instantly I knew that my RAM was not stable,and it's motherboard's fault as my modo has a hard time running RAM over 1333MHz..
> 
> With default settings and RAM @ 1333MHz system was rock solid,but as soon as I went over 1333MHz it was not stable anymore..
> 
> So I set *STRAP to 400* and set *RAM @ 1224MHz* (for 459MHz FSB, 3:4 ratio)..
> 
> Also I set timings to *7-7-7-20 1.66V*, *vNB = 1.36V* and I got *PL=11* automatically..
> 
> I have tested it in P95 Custom 4096K > 4096K ,15minutes per size for 3hrs and it was rock solid..
> 
> Also I have tested it with memtest 4.0 for Windows and it was error free..
> 
> So I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as I got 8GB of fast DDR3 memory for only 55 Euros and I will get my DDR2 HyperX sold for at least 40 Euros so it's WIN -WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..










Not 1:1 ratio? Gasp!







I'm glad you are happy with your results, they look great to me (and not to mention the low cost of the upgrade).

I'm still playing around with my new set of Dominators. The other day I tried to go out with 533 with all four slots populated, and no matter what settings I tried, I couldn't get past the Windows splash screen, if I even got there.

So... I dropped down to 500 MHz. I was getting so close I could taste it. I could get to the desktop, but I would get all sorts of errors, like my startup programs failing to load with strange errors, and I would usually get BSODs within a few minutes.

Then I dropped down to 475, which didn't seem to have a problem at all, until I get a blue screen as I was opening a program. I didn't try running prime95 at the time.

So now I'm back to 466. It ran solid for 3 hours on Prime95 (with my CPU at 9.5x as well), so I think I'm back up to 4.4 GHz for the time being. Also, when I was in there replacing my RAM, I pulled out the resistors I had inline with my fans on my H70. Fans are a bit louder now, but nothing my 6970's fan can't drown out







, and I got an impressive 8C drop or so on load temps.

@ocman I should have taken some new pics when I had it all apart. I'll post up some pics soon-ish I took a good while back when I transplanted my 775 rig into my current case. The way I have my case in relation to my desk, its basically sandwiched between my desk and the wall, and its a real PITA to drag out and work on, or take pictures of. And I only have a phone camera so... yeah... but pics will come!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15293187*
> @ocman I should have taken some new pics when I had it all apart. I'll post up some pics soon-ish I took a good while back when I transplanted my 775 rig into my current case. The way I have my case in relation to my desk, its basically sandwiched between my desk and the wall, and its a real PITA to drag out and work on, or take pictures of. And I only have a phone camera so... yeah... but pics will come!


Great jetpak12, looking forward to check out your sig rig and sig rig of other members too.









I should have coming up with this idea long ago...









It's a great way to further strengthen the fabulous team!!!









*P.S.:* Btw, has anyone noticed the old closed for a long time poll near the top of page for this thread is finally gone?

Yes, so I asked Chipp to remove it finally... so now, I can launch a new poll whenever is needed. Too bad that I will never get to know the actual voters who voted in the last poll since i made it an anonymous poll.


----------



## KingT

LoL I have just sold my old DDR2 HyperX 1066MHz 2x2GB RAM for 51 Euros..









I have paid new 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 HyperX only 57 Euros..









So total upgrade cost: 6 Euros









EPIC UPGRADE!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15307452*
> LoL I have just sold my old DDR2 HyperX 1066MHz 2x2GB RAM for 51 Euros..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have paid new 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 HyperX only 57 Euros..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So total upgrade cost: 6 Euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EPIC UPGRADE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Hey KingT, $6 upgrade cost? Are you trying to be the next "Mr. Bargain"?
















Since you got the new RAMs installed, would you like to share pictures and/or videos of your current sig rig?


----------



## KingT

Here are some pics of my P5QC rig with my old DDR2 RAM installed (no big difference in the looks):

    

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Here are my pics.









The first two were just taken today, next two are from when I transplanted my computer into the CM full tower, and the last one is when I put in my 6970.

Sorry for the super-ugly phone quality.


----------



## Duke_Arnout

thanks ocman,

maybe it's because the second slot isn't electrically pci express compatible with the gtx 480?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout;15316994*
> thanks ocman,
> 
> maybe it's because the second slot isn't electrically pci express compatible with the gtx 480?


Why wouldn't it be electrically compatible with a GTX480?

It does 8x PCIE 2.0 in CrossFire (so it's the same as 16x PCIE 1.0)..

A GTX480 would work even in x4 PCIE slot no problems at all (even though it could be bottlenecked by bandwidth trough 4x)..

Maybe your 2nd PCI express slot is damaged?

Trust me,people run SLI on P5Q Pro and Pro TURBO w/o any issues with SLI hack applied..

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

*I have just found stable BIOS settings for running RAM @ 1600MHz*..
















So this motherboard is capable of running these *Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB modules* (*KHX1600C9D3B1/4G*) @ rated speed 1600MHz..

*Note that you need to OC system to 400MHz FSB in order to run RAM @ 1600MHz..*

Here are settings that need to be applied (leave all other settings at AUTO) :

Ai Overclock Tuner = MANUAL
CPU Ratio = 8.5x
FSB = 400MHz
STRAP= 400
DRAM freq = 1600MHz
DRAM Timings = 9-9-9-27 and the rest on AUTO

Vcore=1.xxV (what CPU needs for 3.4GHz my is OK with 1.15V - VID)
vPLL= 1.54V
CPU GTL = 0.63x
vFSB = 1.20V
vNB = 1.36V
vRAM = 1.66V

Load Line Calibration = ENABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
PCIE Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
CPU & NB Skew = AUTO
Performance Mode

*P.S.*: *SOMETIMES* WHEN YOU SAVE SETTINGS IN THE BIOS *MOTHERBOARD DOES NOT APPLY RAM SETTINGS LIKE SPEED AND TIMINGS* EVEN THOUGH IT SHOWS IN BIOS,BUT IN WINDOWS DOES NOT!!!

So make sure that your settings also show in Windows!!

Usually *when you save OC* settings with *F10 key* *system needs to automatically turn itself off* in order to properly save BIOS settings and then it turns on..

If it doesn't do that then CHECK IF YOUR RAM SETTINGS SHOW IN WINDOWS ALSO..

Maybe this helps some rare P5QC users with RAM stability and OC..










CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Good lookin set-ups!


----------



## ocman

KingT, jetpak12, and R.D.BID,








Awesome looking sig rigs and setups!









Cooler Masters and NZXT Phantom.
















I have the feeling that I need to step up my game...









ocman.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, jetpak12, and R.D.BID,








Awesome looking sig rigs and setups!









Cooler Masters and NZXT Phantom.
















I have the feeling that I need to step up my game...










ocman.


Add links to our posts w/ pics to our names on the owners list..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


Add links to our posts w/ pics to our names on the owners list..









CHEERS..


Yes KingT! I will do that!









Looking forward to link your updated analysis on the 1st page too~









*P.S.:* Links to each member's sig rig pics have been added to the owners list in the 1st page!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout*


thanks ocman,

maybe it's because the second slot isn't electrically pci express compatible with the gtx 480?


There's a great possibility that you need a better PSU.

Check the specs on power consumption of the card and spec on the PSU.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duke_Arnout*


thanks ocman,

maybe it's because the second slot isn't electrically pci express compatible with the gtx 480?


Are you trying to SLI the 480 and the 570 in your sig? Because I didn't think you could pair those two cards together. You'd need a second 570 or a second 480.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


KingT, jetpak12, and R.D.BID,








Awesome looking sig rigs and setups!









Cooler Masters and NZXT Phantom.
















I have the feeling that I need to step up my game...









ocman.


What's wrong with your NZXT?







But I really love my Cooler Master, the full tower is HUGE! Its literally twice the volume of my old mid-tower. I don't have to worry about GPUs running up against my hard drives anymore.









Everyone's setups look great! I just wish I had a decent camera to take a picture of mine.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


What's wrong with your NZXT?







But I really love my Cooler Master, the full tower is HUGE! Its literally twice the volume of my old mid-tower. I don't have to worry about GPUs running up against my hard drives anymore.









Everyone's setups look great! I just wish I had a decent camera to take a picture of mine.










Thanks jetpak12!









Not much I dislike about mine except:

- the absence of external 3.5" bay and 
- not enough room to hide the cables...









*P.S.:* I'll be updating my sig rig pictures later (after cleaning off dust and try hiding the cables, and shoot with more steady hands and better lighting)


----------



## sizif

..hi all again, I have an update on my P5Q pro turbo proble. I have 4*2gb 1066 Kingmax and it can only work on 800 leaving my cpu on 3.4GHz, not even one step further.
I yesterday bought Mushkin 2*2gb 800 and it can oc to 939MHz pushing my q9550 up to 4GHz 1800FSB on 1.25V and 5-5-5-15 for ram, maybe it can even further.
Do you all think that if I put another same kit, mbo could keep it stable at those oc settings?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sizif*


..hi all again, I have an update on my P5Q pro turbo proble. I have 4*2gb 1066 Kingmax and it can only work on 800 leaving my cpu on 3.4GHz, not even one step further.
I yesterday bought Mushkin 2*2gb 800 and it can oc to 939MHz pushing my q9550 up to 4GHz 1800FSB on 1.25V and 5-5-5-15 for ram, maybe it can even further.
Do you all think that if I put another same kit, mbo could keep it stable at those oc settings?


No matter what 4x2GB combination you put in this board you will hinder overcklocking. This board has serious issues with 4x2GB and overclocking.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


No matter what 4x2GB combination you put in this board you will hinder overcklocking. This board has serious issues with 4x2GB and overclocking.


This. If you stick really close to the RAM QVL you can get lucky, but for maximum OC stick with two sticks.

Although, my experience on a P5Q PRO is a little different. I got up to 950MHz on my OCZ 800 RAM (2x2GB), and I consider it lucky that I've been able to reach the same on a set of 4x2GB PC2-8500 Corsair Dominators. I hope to get stable at 1000MHz, but so far its been tough. But if you couldn't break 800MHz on your first set of 4 sticks, I really wouldn't bother with trying a different set,


----------



## Billy_5110

Don't have my p5q pro turbo anymore. you can take me off the list, thanks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Don't have my p5q pro turbo anymore. you can take me off the list, thanks.


Good for you Billy_5110! Your username will just be in a different colour in the 1st page.









You are still welcome to post in this club!


----------



## EarlGrey

Hey everyone,

I already posted in this topic months ago back in may to get to 4ghz on my P5Q + Q9650. Back then I didn't have any time to carry out decent stress tests, I had some more questions too but decided to leave it as is at 3.8 aaand then pretty much just forgot about the whole thing.
But here I am, with some time on my hands wanting to push this aging 775 rig to the big 4.

Currently I am still at 3.8ghz 9x 425
Cpu voltage: 1.24375v
GTL ref: AUTO
PLL 1.54v
FSB termination 1.1v
NB 1.2v
LLC enabled
My ram is 2x2gb of 1066 OCZ Reaper 2.1v with the timings left to auto

Now I'm wondering about a few things
First, what should I use for stress testing, prime 95 but which setting and for how long? Small FFTs in place large FFTs or blend?

And when I encounter an error, which setting do I change? How decide whether it is the fsb termination voltage, the NB voltage, PLL or the cpu vcore which needs a bump?

Thank you advance


----------



## ocman

Hi EarlGrey, I like to try IBT 2.5 first as it saves time.

But you can definitely try Prime95 for 30 mins or so...

In my experience, if my settings are not stable... the error would come up in 15-16 mins or less in Prime95, while in IBT, if the settings are no good... your system freezes or it gives you inconsistent numbers.

Most of the time I find bumping up the VCore is the most useful for most of the error/unstable situations.

Btw, I remember there are some info/links in the 1st page 2nd post about terminology explained, overclocking guides, and oc templates to reference.









Feel free to post and Happy overclocking!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlGrey;15367383*
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I already posted in this topic months ago back in may to get to 4ghz on my P5Q + Q9650. Back then I didn't have any time to carry out decent stress tests, I had some more questions too but decided to leave it as is at 3.8 aaand then pretty much just forgot about the whole thing.
> But here I am, with some time on my hands wanting to push this aging 775 rig to the big 4.
> 
> Currently I am still at 3.8ghz 9x 425
> Cpu voltage: 1.24375v
> GTL ref: AUTO
> PLL 1.54v
> FSB termination 1.1v
> NB 1.2v
> LLC enabled
> My ram is 2x2gb of 1066 OCZ Reaper 2.1v with the timings left to auto
> 
> Now I'm wondering about a few things
> First, what should I use for stress testing, prime 95 but which setting and for how long? Small FFTs in place large FFTs or blend?
> 
> And when I encounter an error, which setting do I change? How decide whether it is the fsb termination voltage, the NB voltage, PLL or the cpu vcore which needs a bump?
> 
> Thank you advance


You need more vNB and vFSB..

Try vNB = 1.30V and vFSB = 1.30V.. (that should be good enough even for 450MHz FSB)

Also set your CPU GTL - 0.63x..

Also set RAM to 850MHz (for 425MHz FSB) as 1:1 ratio is the most stable!!

For complete *OC template (with testing methodology)* for Q9xxx and P5Q/P5Q Pro/P5Q Pro TURBO motherboard check out *THIS POST*

CHEERS..


----------



## EarlGrey

Thanks KingT that looks helpful.
Just a quick question though, why the extra voltage on the SB and Pcie/sata?
And should I be worried about a 1.3v fsb termination? I've heard that 45nm chips don't like a high fsb termination voltage.
Other than that, thanks the methodology looks good

Oh and I'd like to ask what these settings do
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = MODERATE
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance level = 10

Are these settings just to ensure memory settings don't conflict with the cpu OC or are those the best settings for my memory already? Previously I've always left all of those settings to AUTO


----------



## KingT

I just like to up SB and PCIE voltages a bit,never had issues with that although you can set them back to 1.1V and 1.5V respectively..

Don't worry about FSB voltage,it's safe up to 1.45V (so is vNB)..

I've been using 1.30V for vFSB for 24/7 usage (459MHz FSB) for 2 years now,never had any issues..

And yes use those settings for memory,but if you have anny issues with it just set AI Transaction booster to AUTO and AI Clock Twister = AUTO..

Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## EarlGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15369850*
> I just like to up SB and PCIE voltages a bit,never had issues with that although you can set them back to 1.1V and 1.5V respectively..
> 
> Don't worry about FSB voltage,it's safe up to 1.45V (so is vNB)..
> 
> I've been using 1.30V for vFSB for 24/7 usage (459MHz FSB) for 2 years now,never had any issues..
> 
> And yes use those settings for memory,but if you have anny issues with it just set AI Transaction booster to AUTO and AI Clock Twister = AUTO..
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks I'm stressing my system right now p95 large FFTs with the cpu multi at 6 and fsb at 445 trying to find my own stable NB and Fsb termination values. Once I find those all I have to do is turn the multi back to 9 and bump the vcore right? As in I won't have to touch the FSB NB and PLL voltages again? If I understood correctly


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


Thanks I'm stressing my system right now p95 large FFTs with the cpu multi at 6 and fsb at 445 trying to find my own stable NB and Fsb termination values. Once I find those all I have to do is turn the multi back to 9 and bump the vcore right? As in I won't have to touch the fsb nb and ppl voltages again? If I understood correctly


Yes,you have got it right away..









Good luck..









CHEERS..


----------



## EarlGrey

Update: After being several hours prime 95 large FFTs stable with a NBv of 1.22 and FSBv of 1.20 I've moved on to trying to find the Vcore I need to reach 4 ghz. But I'm a bit worried about the temps, currently testing at 1.28v and already hitting 72c using Linx (ibt) in a 19c ambient. If it needs a lot more voltage I may have to abort as I won't be able to keep it under 75c


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlGrey;15378486*
> Update: After being several hours prime 95 large FFTs stable with a NBv of 1.22 and FSBv of 1.20 I've moved on to trying to find the Vcore I need to reach 4 ghz. But I'm a bit worried about the temps, currently testing at 1.28v and already hitting 72c using Linx (ibt) in a 19c ambient. If it needs a lot more voltage I may have to abort as I won't be able to keep it under 75c


Well *it's OK to hit up to 80C BUT ONLY IN in IBT*,as this stress test program generates more heat than any other application in the world..

IBT is ~10C hotter than Prime95..

So the temp you hit in IBT you would not be able to replicate in any other stress test or in everyday usage...

GO FOR 4GHz!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hey KingT, have you tried lowering vNB and/or vFSB to see if you can get your Q9550 to hit 4GHz stably?

In my experience, I have better luck/results with lower voltages (except for VCore) when overclocking~


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hey KingT, have you tried lowering vNB and/or vFSB to see if you can get your Q9550 to hit 4GHz stably?

In my experience, I have better luck/results with lower voltages (except for VCore) when overclocking~



















That's not how OC of C2Quad works on these P5Q's..









It's not about how high your voltages are,but how fine tuned they are..

I can hit 4GHz stable but it needs 1.32V for Vcore and 1.34V for vFSB,simply not worth it compared to 3.9GHz (Vcore=1.30V and vFSB=1.30V)..

These boards due lack of advanced CPU GTL voltage options in the BIOS have ~ 450MHz FSB limit with a C2Q.. (you cannot fine-tune GTL voltage so you need to compensate with high vFSB but still it doesn't help much)..

CHEERS..


----------



## EarlGrey

Well I managed to hit 4ghz and it seems stable enough for my purposes so far.
I have to admit I didn't run 6 hours of prime, in my previous experiences if I could manage 2 or 3 hours and then have a couple of long gaming sessions without having any trouble I'm stable enough.

I've passed 4 hours of large FFTs
2 hours of small FFTs 
and 2 hours of blend

And _quite_ a few hours of Bad Company 2. Without so much as a hiccup. I'll be doing a lot more gaming tonight to see how it holds up, but so far so good. If it starts crashing on me, or spitting errors at me I'll go back to prime 95 and fine tune it some more. I know this won't get me into the official 4ghz club (need 12 hours of p95 for that right?) but if my system doesn't bsod, produce erros or behaves weirdly I'm happy.

At the moment I'm using these settings
FSB: 445mhz
Vcore: 1.30625v
GTL ref 0.63x
Cpu PLL: 1.54v
FSB termination: 1.22v
NB: 1.24v
SB: 1.1v
PCIE SATA: 1.5v

So thank you KingT and ocman for helping me out and pointing me to some useful information.

now..how would I go about tweaking my memory?


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*


Well I managed to hit 4ghz and it seems stable enough for my purposes so far.
I have to admit I didn't run 6 hours of prime, in my previous experiences if I could manage 2 or 3 hours and then have a couple of long gaming sessions without having any trouble I'm stable enough.

I've passed 4 hours of large FFTs
2 hours of small FFTs 
and 2 hours of blend

And _quite_ a few hours of Bad Company 2. Without so much as a hiccup. I'll be doing a lot more gaming tonight to see how it holds up, but so far so good. If it starts crashing on me, or spitting errors at me I'll go back to prime 95 and fine tune it some more. I know this won't get me into the official 4ghz club (need 12 hours of p95 for that right?) but if my system doesn't bsod, produce errors or behaves weirdly I'm happy.

At the moment I'm using these settings
FSB: 445mhz
Vcore: 1.30625v
GTL ref 0.63x
Cpu PLL: 1.54v
FSB termination: 1.22v
NB: 1.24v
SB: 1.1v
PCIE SATA: 1.5v

So thank you KingT and ocman for helping me out and pointing me to some useful information.

now..how would I go about tweaking my memory?










Well that's great man..









4hrs of large FFT,2 of Small FFT and 2 of BLEND is good enough mate..









Now for memory I don't know what you mean,but I would keep it as it is,as memory speed would not give you any extra performance..

I went from DDR2 @ 920MHz 5-5-5-15 (459MHz FSB) to DDR3 1224MHz 7-7-7-20 (459MHz FSB)and I haven't noticed any performance increase..









Also *for Official 4GHz club here @ overclock.net* you do not need any stability testing proof,*all you need is CPU-Z validation link* of your OC validated *with your OCN nick*..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

EarlGrey, I'm glad to hear your success!









Enjoy!


----------



## Snayperskaya

Hello there, fellow overclockers. Could you share some insights for a OC'ing noob as me? I've been trying to pump some power on my C2Q 9400 (R0) + Asus P5Q (vanilla). I've already installed a aftermarket HSF (Thermax Eclipse II). I'm using 2x2GB G.Skill PI Black 4-4-4-12 @ 1.9 (NB needs to be at 1.12 or it isn't dual channel stable). I've been tinkering with FSB only (and RAM freq. to avoid excess overclocking - can't seem to boot past 850MHz at standard timings and voltages) and set my voltages on AUTO, but I read that it could be dangerous due to overvoltage (at 3.2 CPU-z read 1.29V Vcore on P95, prolly lower than actual voltage due to Vdroop). I'm trying to make a 3.2-3.6 stable config. Any tips to make it stable for 24/7?

(weird fact: My CPU monitor always reports 40ºC idle, stock or OC'd. I've installed the HSF two weeks ago with TG1. Max core stabilizes at 55ºC when P95ing after 30 minutes)

I'm using a Corsair HX620, so power shouldn't be an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snayperskaya;15419345*
> Hello there, fellow overclockers. Could you share some insights for a OC'ing noob as me? I've been trying to pump some power on my C2Q 9400 (R0) + Asus P5Q (vanilla). I've already installed a aftermarket HSF (Thermax Eclipse II). I'm using 2x2GB G.Skill PI Black 4-4-4-12 @ 1.9 (NB needs to be at 1.12 or it isn't dual channel stable). I've been tinkering with FSB only (and RAM freq. to avoid excess overclocking - can't seem to boot past 850MHz at standard timings and voltages) and set my voltages on AUTO, but I read that it could be dangerous due to overvoltage (at 3.2 CPU-z read 1.29V Vcore on P95, prolly lower than actual voltage due to Vdroop). I'm trying to make a 3.2-3.6 stable config. Any tips to make it stable for 24/7?
> 
> (weird fact: My CPU monitor always reports 40ºC idle, stock or OC'd. I've installed the HSF two weeks ago with TG1. Max core stabilizes at 55ºC when P95ing after 30 minutes)
> 
> I'm using a Corsair HX620, so power shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Thanks!


Good choice for the location of your first post on OCN!







and welcome!









Look a page or two back for a post by KingT on how to acquire and test higher FSB frequences. Basically, you need to focus on OCing the FSB first, while leaving the proc downclocked to test its stability first, then once you have a rock solid frequency there, you can see how far you can push your proc.









EDIT: This is what you need.


----------



## jetpak12

Also... guys I'm afraid I have some bad news. At least one of my four beautiful Corsair Dominator sticks literally kicked the bucket today. Started getting random BSODs with memory management, cache, and page fault errors earlier this afternoon. Started up memtest and got errors galore within about two seconds.

So... I get to have a fun time dragging my comp in and out to swap out sticks. At the very least I can still put back in my faithful OCZ sticks if all else fails.

And is anyone familiar with Corsair's warranty policy regarding second-hand products?


----------



## ocman

jetpak12, sorry to hear that your Corsair RAMs became faulty.

I only own one USB flash drive by Corsair (the Flash Voyager GTR 32GB)

I tell you... it failed to recognize itself after the 3rd use and I had to search online for a fix and found out that quite some users were in the same boat... and the guy from Corsair tried to dismiss that saying the their flash drives are faulty by telling unlucky users that it's only some isolated cases. LOL... I smell lies.

Anyways, after quite a while, they offered users a flash tool to update its firmware. I flashed the newer revision and the flash drive to alive and working again... just that everything inside had to be erased since the firmware updating requires a format of the flash drive. Sucks for some, but thank god I got backups.

As for warranty, not sure for 2nd hand, but I heard that Corsair provides RMA and give people a replacement, as least for the faulty usb flash drives.

I still believe Corsair is a great brand, they just need to fix those faulty flash drives, my friends bought a total of 7 (16GB voyager mini) and 5 of them are faulty, 1 is working half of the time, only 1 is fully working, it's really not some isolated cases.

*P.S.:* I've just bought and installed KHX8500D2K2/4G into my system. Now all 8GB working but I noticed the timings are higher (on AUTO) 5-5-5-15... umm... guess I'll try manually set them a little later.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15436788*
> I've just bought and installed *KHX8500D2K2/4G* into my system. Now all 8GB working but I noticed the timings are higher (on AUTO) 5-5-5-15... umm... guess I'll try manually set them a little later.


When I had that Kingston DDR2 RAM it worked at 5-5-5-18, 800MHz by default..

That's it's nominal spec stored in SPD for 800MHz, 1.8V..

For rated timings at 1066MHz you need to set voltage to 2.1 - 2.2V and timings to 5-5-5-15..

Off-course due incompatibility with P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO those sticks are unstable at 1066MHz (pretty much anything higher than 1020MHz)..

My Kingston HyperX sticks were stable @ 850MHz 4-4-4-12 w/ 2.1V on P5Q Pro..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


When I had that Kingston DDR2 RAM it worked at 5-5-5-18, 800MHz by default..

That's it's nominal spec stored in SPD for 800MHz, 1.8V..

For rated timings at 1066MHz you need to set voltage to 2.1 - 2.2V and timings to 5-5-5-15..

Off-course due incompatibility with P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO those sticks are unstable at 1066MHz (pretty much anything higher than 1020MHz)..

My Kingston HyperX sticks were stable @ 850MHz 4-4-4-12 w/ 2.1V on P5Q Pro..

CHEERS..


Thanks for the info KingT!









KHX8500D2K2/4G cost me $60+tax... OCZ2P10664GK cost me $107+tax back in Jan 2010.

I've set them to run at 1067 (1066) while manually set timing to 5-5-5-18 in BIOS earlier.

Since the 2nd try, I have set timings back to AUTO.

*1st try:* I got errors from memtest and IBT when I have both OCZ and Kingston running with 2.2V...

*2nd try:* Kingston by themselves run with no problem in memtest and IBT with 2.2V.

*3rd try:* OCZ and Kingston running great with 2.1V passed IBT.

Nice... no need extra voltage.









So much free RAMs now...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15443820*
> Thanks for the info KingT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KHX8500D2K2/4G cost me $60+tax... OCZ2P10664GK cost me $106+tax back in Jan 2010.
> 
> I've set them to run at 1067 (1066) while set timing to AUTO (shows 5-5-5-18) in BIOS earlier.
> 
> *1st try:* I got errors from memtest and IBT when I have both OCZ and Kingston running with 2.2V...
> 
> *2nd try:* Kingston by themselves run with no problem in memtest and IBT with 2.2V.
> 
> *3rd try:* OCZ and Kingston running great with 2.1V passed IBT.
> 
> Nice... no need extra voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much free RAMs now...


Very nice! And still running at 533? What's your vNB and vFSB?

And free RAMs is fun, time to try out Ramdisk.









I haven't tried testing any of my sticks yet, but hopefully only one of them is bad. If so, I'll drop down to two sticks and see how high I can go. It'll probably be until this weekend before I get a chance to try it though.

EDIT: Oh and for some reason when I was running my OCZ sticks I had to manually set the specified timings, even at the correct voltage. It was something weird with timing tables. But my Dominators ran at the same as your Kingston's, 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V when set to AUTO. On my Pro, I'm pretty sure that 15 isn't even an option for the fourth timing setting in the BIOS for some reason. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15447671*
> Very nice! And still running at 533? What's your vNB and vFSB?
> 
> And free RAMs is fun, time to try out Ramdisk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried testing any of my sticks yet, but hopefully only one of them is bad. If so, I'll drop down to two sticks and see how high I can go. It'll probably be until this weekend before I get a chance to try it though.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and for some reason when I was running my OCZ sticks I had to manually set the specified timings, even at the correct voltage. It was something weird with timing tables. But my Dominators ran at the same as your Kingston's, 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V when set to AUTO. On my Pro, I'm pretty sure that 15 isn't even an option for the fourth timing setting in the BIOS for some reason. Just thought I'd throw that in there.


Great! Thanks for the tips jetpak12!

I'll test all the RAMs again with memtest and later with Ramdisk that you recommend.

I read on the Kingston website or else where related that if the RAM timing set to 5-5-5-15 (tighter timing), it will require more voltage.

533.3 (1067) with vFSB 1.28 and vNB 1.26.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15448010*
> Great! Thanks for the tips jetpak12!
> 
> I'll test all the RAMs again with memtest and later with Ramdisk that you recommend.
> 
> I read on the Kingston website or else where related that if the RAM timing set to 5-5-5-15 (tighter timing), it will require more voltage.
> 
> 533.3 (1067) with vFSB 1.28 and vNB 1.26.


That low with all four sticks?







VERY nice!







I needed more voltage than that just to reach 466. Your experience is actually giving me hope that it was just bad memory that was limiting my overclock, and not the sticks themselves (though they aren't Kingstons







).

And Ramdisk isn't a benchmark, its a program that turns a segment of your RAM into a disk that is usable in Windows. Its free for disk sizes up to 4GB. Check it out on their website here.

I was about to try it out myself before my ram died. People like to use it for web browsers mostly. Its a way to use up some "spare" memory you might have around, and its a lot faster than an SSD. You can set it up so that the disk is persistent across start-ups/shut-downs by letting it save to and load from your actual hard disk. I did get as far as installing the program and setting up a disk, its really simple; I just didn't get a chance to install any programs to it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15448541*
> That low with all four sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more voltage than that just to reach 466. Your experience is actually giving me hope that it was just bad memory that was limiting my overclock, and not the sticks themselves (though they aren't Kingstons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> And Ramdisk isn't a benchmark, its a program that turns a segment of your RAM into a disk that is usable in Windows. Its free for disk sizes up to 4GB. Check it out on their website here.
> 
> I was about to try it out myself before my ram died. People like to use it for web browsers mostly. Its a way to use up some "spare" memory you might have around, and its a lot faster than an SSD. You can set it up so that the disk is persistent across start-ups/shut-downs by letting it save to and load from your actual hard disk. I did get as far as installing the program and setting up a disk, its really simple; I just didn't get a chance to install any programs to it.


Nice to know jetpak12!









My mobo never like heavy voltages (except for VCore).

I believe it will run okay even if vFSB 1.1 and vNB 1.1. (Don't quote me on that though.)









I had told others in this club to try set minimum default voltages (except for VCore) in the past like last year or something... but the guy who got my reply didn't think that will work or logical... oh well... that sure did work for me in most cases.

btw, thank you for letting me know the "We will not Die!! The Socket 775 Club. Still Beastly!!" club existed by having their club link in your sig.









P.S. These Kingston RAMs are pretty damn good! Guess it's b/c their lower capacity version is in the RAM QVL.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15448541*
> That low with all four sticks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed more voltage than that just to reach 466. Your experience is actually giving me hope that it was just bad memory that was limiting my overclock, and not the sticks themselves (though they aren't Kingstons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Ocman is only at 360MHz FSB so that's why it needs such low vNB voltage..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15449067*
> Ocman is only at 360MHz FSB so that's why it needs such low vNB voltage..
> 
> CHEERS..


Actually, my CPU FSB is back to 320FSB (good old working setting)... it seems easier to overclock that way.









jetpak12, is your FSB at 463? (assuming you are using x9.5)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Actually, my CPU FSB is back to 320FSB (good old working setting)... it seems easier to overclock that way.









jetpak12, is your FSB at 463? (assuming you are using x9.5)


Ah, that makes sense then. And yes, I was running at the full 9.5 multi with 466 FSB.

Also, I figured I had led you to the socket 775 club because you posted in there shortly after I posted here. I made mention of it in the 775 thread, but I guess you missed it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15450677*
> Ah, that makes sense then. And yes, I was running at the full 9.5 multi with 466 FSB.
> 
> Also, I figured I had led you to the socket 775 club because you posted in there shortly after I posted here. I made mention of it in the 775 thread, but I guess you missed it.


I've just made a belated reply over there.


----------



## Erper

This thread is still alive . Yeeee....
Viva las p5q thread


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;15453203*
> This thread is still alive . Yeeee....
> Viva las p5q thread


Yes Erper!

Btw, I can probably say these Kingston RAMs I got gave me no problems at all.

Good move I got them at $60+tax brand new... I'll try testing different settings to see how far they can go.

Update: Now testing 334 X 12... all else the same.


----------



## Petrol

hey y'all, i've been gone a little while but i'm back. dusted off my PC after a month and a while of non-use and feel like taking another run at 4.5ghz with my E7400. it's success or death this time!! seriously, i have the vcore jumper removed.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;15482480*
> hey y'all, i've been gone a little while but i'm back. dusted off my PC after a month and a while of non-use and feel like taking another run at 4.5ghz with my E7400. it's success or death this time!! seriously, i have the vcore jumper removed.


Hey Petrol, my fellow Canadian, It's great to see you back and I really forward to hear your *"success"*!









I noticed your thread in the sticky for a while... awesome work Petrol.









Btw, I'm currently using 1.8V (instead of 2.1V) vDRAM for the RAMs (4 sticks - 8GB total) OCZ + Kingston.









320FSB x 12.5, VCore 1.424V (CPU-Z Load), DRAM 1067 rated FSB, vFSB 1.28 vNB 1.26.









Passed 5 runs of IBT2.5 without a problem.









*P.S.:* I've also oc'ed my 9800GT: *720* (555) core clock, *1782* (1350) shader clock, and *1037* (900) memory clock.


----------



## Petrol

Thanks ocman, glad to be back







To what stickied thread are you referring?

If I see correctly, you're now using Hyper-X ram too?







I decided to hold off on a run at 4.5ghz until I can get the stupid FSB "wall" broken down. Came pretty close today so I'll get there then I can focus on the CPU. In the meantime I played about trying to optimize the RAM and am very pleasantly surprised. Still haven't pushed the limit yet, though I might be at it now... 900MHz at 4-4-4-12 timing and PL 9 stable









That's a nice OC on the 9800GT, I had the same card previously. Heck, I've still got it, sort of tempted to plug it in and see how hard it can go. What kind of cooling do you have for it?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;15489746*
> Thanks ocman, glad to be back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To what stickied thread are you referring?
> 
> If I see correctly, you're now using Hyper-X ram too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to hold off on a run at 4.5ghz until I can get the stupid FSB "wall" broken down. Came pretty close today so I'll get there then I can focus on the CPU. In the meantime I played about trying to optimize the RAM and am very pleasantly surprised. Still haven't pushed the limit yet, though I might be at it now... 900MHz at 4-4-4-12 timing and PL 9 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice OC on the 9800GT, I had the same card previously. Heck, I've still got it, sort of tempted to plug it in and see how hard it can go. What kind of cooling do you have for it?


Oops, sorry, forget about the sticky thread... I got it wrong...
















So yea, I have bought these Kingston RAMs brand new a few days ago. Working like a charm at stock rated speed









9800GT's currently at *783* core clock, *1944* shader clock, *1062* memory clock. Yet to be stress tested...

Cooling is on stock HSF...









*P.S.:* After short furmark stress testing, 9800GT stable settings: *738* core, *1836* shader, *1044* memory.
I'll be sticking with these settings from now on.

I use EVGA Precision to adjust the clocks.

*Petrol, Great alternative choice of colour for our owners club sig!!!







*

*Update:* I've back down my 9800GT's clock settings to *720 core, 1782 shader, 1026 memory* for more stability.


----------



## Snayperskaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15428313*
> Good choice for the location of your first post on OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look a page or two back for a post by KingT on how to acquire and test higher FSB frequences. Basically, you need to focus on OCing the FSB first, while leaving the proc downclocked to test its stability first, then once you have a rock solid frequency there, you can see how far you can push your proc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: This is what you need.


Thanks! I'll give it a try this wed (it's a holiday in here). In fact, I've been tinkering with default voltages on all settings, except vCPU.

I've stabilized at 400FSB with above settings:

CPU Voltage : 1.2
CPU GTL Reference: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.5 (default minimum)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.2
DRAM Voltage : 1.92
NB Voltage : 1.12
SB Core Voltage: (default minimum)
PCIE Sata Voltage: (default minimum)

Problem is, I can't stabilize at 425FSB just tinkering with vCPU (even with voltagens as high as 1.3V) and CPU PLL. Which voltage needs to be adjusted? My RAM is rated at 1.9V, what's a safe margin for them (G.Skill PI Black)? I'm planning on using the CPU @ 3.6GHz for daily use, would that be achievable with such chip and specs?

EDIT: I'm always gettings problems with core 2 on P95, just after 2 seconds of testing. The other cores seem to be working normally.

I've been using this PC for 2 1/2 years now, just want to extract some more juice but I don't wanna risk damaging anything because of overvoltage, since I can still make a little money out of it (I'm just waiting for Ivy Bridge).


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snayperskaya;15517447*
> 
> Problem is, I can't stabilize at 425FSB just tinkering with vCPU (even with voltagens as high as 1.3V) and CPU PLL. Which voltage needs to be adjusted? My RAM is rated at 1.9V, what's a safe margin for them (G.Skill PI Black)? I'm planning on using the CPU @ 3.6GHz for daily use, would that be achievable with such chip and specs?


First of all you will not damage anything by adding little voltage..









*For 425MHz FSB* use t*hese settings* (my PC is rock solid with them,and it's still alive..







)

CPU Ratio = 8
FSB Frequency = 425MHz
STRAP= 333
DRAM freq = 850MHz
DRAM Timings = 5-5-5-15 (the rest on AUTO)

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = AUTO
Ai Transaction booster = Manual
Performance Level = 10

CPU Voltage : 1.xxV (*what your CPU needs for 3.4GHz,add voltage until it's stable*)
CPU GTL Reference: *0.65x*
CPU PLL Voltage : *1.54V*
FSB Termination Voltage: *1.26V*
DRAM Voltage : 2.00V
NB Voltage : *1.26V*
SB Core Voltage: 1.10V
PCIE Sata Voltage: 1.50V

Load Line Calibration = ENABLED
CPU Spread spectrum = Disable
PCIE Spread spectrum = Disable
CPU skew = AUTO
NB skew=AUTO

*These are 100% safe voltages for 24/7 usage*..









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15489901*
> *Petrol, Great alternative choice of colour for our owners club sig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, it's Halloween mode









I pushed my poor chip to new heights... (click the pic for validation page).


----------



## KingT

@ *Petrol
*
That's a nice OC man..









Congratz..

CHEERS..


----------



## overclocker23578

Gwad I miss 775


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578;15522458*
> Gwad I miss 775


You, know... you could have both


----------



## ocman

_*Hello All Club Members,








WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!

























ocman.*_


----------



## KingT

Back to you m8..









BTW I have got my *overclocked account* and with it it came this *BLACK colored nickname* and *custom title* (FORZA JUVENTUS)..









As I have earned it by sticking w/ OCN for a year, and got 250+ reps..

Thank you all for making it happen..









CHEERS..


----------



## Snayperskaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15519327*
> First of all you will not damage anything by adding little voltage..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For 425MHz FSB* use t*hese settings* (my PC is rock solid with them,and it's still alive..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> CPU Ratio = 8
> FSB Frequency = 425MHz
> STRAP= 333
> DRAM freq = 850MHz
> DRAM Timings = 5-5-5-15 (the rest on AUTO)
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
> OC charger=Enabled
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO
> Ai Transaction booster = Manual
> Performance Level = 10
> 
> CPU Voltage : 1.xxV (*what your CPU needs for 3.4GHz,add voltage until it's stable*)
> CPU GTL Reference: *0.65x*
> CPU PLL Voltage : *1.54V*
> FSB Termination Voltage: *1.26V*
> DRAM Voltage : 2.00V
> NB Voltage : *1.26V*
> SB Core Voltage: 1.10V
> PCIE Sata Voltage: 1.50V
> 
> Load Line Calibration = ENABLED
> CPU Spread spectrum = Disable
> PCIE Spread spectrum = Disable
> CPU skew = AUTO
> NB skew=AUTO
> 
> *These are 100% safe voltages for 24/7 usage*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice tips, mate. I'll try them later (overtime work is killing me). Do you think I'll be able to achieve 450FSB (3.6GHz) with my current setup?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15524804*
> Back to you m8..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I have got my *overclocked account* and with it it came this *BLACK colored nickname* and *custom title* (FORZA JUVENTUS)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I have earned it by sticking w/ OCN for a year, and got 250+ reps..
> 
> Thank you all for making it happen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Sweet KingT!!! Good Job!!!









What are other specific requirements to get an overclock acct and custom username for free?









It seems like it might take me a long while to get past the next hump (250th REP)...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snayperskaya;15526101*
> Nice tips, mate. I'll try them later (overtime work is killing me). Do you think I'll be able to achieve 450FSB (3.6GHz) with my current setup?


Hi and Welcome to OCN and aboard Snayperskaya!









If you can get your RAMs to run stable at 450FSB. You might have a chance!









*P.S.:* Thanks turrican9!









*P.P.S.:* Thanks KingT!


----------



## Punjab

I'm running the P5Q Deluxe these days. Definitely one of the most stable 775 boards I've had the pleasure of dealing with.
I have plans to build up an i7 machine within a year but I won't be tearing my current rig down so long as it breathes. This thing is sweet!


----------



## KingT

Yeah a P5Q Deluxe is a baller motherboard,after Gigabyte EP45 UD3P it's a best P45 motherboard for OCing Quad Core processors..









CHEERS..


----------



## Punjab

Thanks. I actually started my overclock with the P5Q Pro settings that you posted and are linked in the OP. I've since managed to lower everything considerably. My vcore is at 1.27 stable and north and southbridge are both a couple notches below 1.3.
Max load temps have rarely even hit the low 60's.


----------



## KingT

I'm glad that you have found them useful..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Punjab*


I'm running the P5Q Deluxe these days. Definitely one of the most stable 775 boards I've had the pleasure of dealing with. 
I have plans to build up an i7 machine within a year but I won't be tearing my current rig down so long as it breathes. This thing is sweet!


Punjab, it's been a very long time since your 1st post in this club...
















How have you been?









Btw, you accidentally had me fooled that you were a PRO Turbo owner all this time...









Get IvyBridge or the one after Ivy if you can wait.









I personally like to see full USB3.0 and SATA6.0 ports and even having Thunderbolt interface on a mobo given that they are all backward compatible.










Btw, How's the SLi hack working for you all this time?


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15551764*
> Punjab, it's been a very long time since your 1st post in this club...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you accidentally had me fooled that you were a PRO Turbo owner all this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get IvyBridge or the one after Ivy if you can wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally like to see full USB3.0 and SATA6.0 ports and even having Thunderbolt interface on a mobo given that they are all backward compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, How's the SLi hack working for you all this time?


My plan is Ivy Bridge but we'll see if all the funds are acquired by then. The SLI hack was working well but I upgraded some components in my HTPC so I only game on that machine and only work on this one. So these days I'm just using twin cards at x8, non-sli, to run separate monitors. It keeps my frame rates pretty high in 3DStudio with high polygon counts.


----------



## jetpak12

Hi guys! I've been pretty busy lately so I haven't made it to OCN as much in the past week or so. Just thought I'd stop into the club to say hello and give a little update.









So almost two weeks ago now I ran into those horrendous memory errors. I figured that one of my sticks went bad, but it turns out this wasn't the case. I tested each module individually and in pairs, across all four slots and every configuration produced the same results:

I could clock them up to 475 without any errors, but as soon as I bumped them up 500+MHz, I would get memory errors in Memtest at exactly 50%: the random number test.







A little strange. This happened with both individual sticks and with two together. I didn't try anything between 475 and 500.

So, I set them back to 466 like before and everything was fine and dandy for a day of light computer use (no gaming). Then the next day, I was trying out the Plants vs. Zombies demo (for the Steam Halloween sale) and I suddenly got the "cascade" of BSODs again.

I thought for a good while and came to the conclusion that my RAM must be overheating. I remember when I was pulling out the RAM during the Memtest testing that they felt quite warm. I don't think they were too warm on their own, just that when all four sticks are lined up against each other in the slots it likely builds up without anywhere for the warm air to go.

So, I dropped them down to a "measly" 400MHz and set them at 1.8V vRAM. Have been going strong since. I could probably clock them a little higher and still keep 1.8V, and I'll give it a shot sometime, but I'm much too busy right now, so it'll have to wait.

In conclusion, do you think it would be worth it to grab a RAM cooler for this situation? I always wondered why Corsair was the only RAM company that I saw selling cooling fans for their RAM (and for the Dominators, no less







). But it turns out, after some quick shopping on the 'egg, other companies make them too. The one that seems most promising to me right now is the Arctic Cooling "Turbo Module" RAM cooler, but I can't find any reviews on it. What do you guys think?

Sorry for the long post! *tl;dr:* RAM is working now, albeit at lower speed/volts.









@punjab I'm holding for Ivy as well, but I'm not sure if I can make it. I have a second 6970 on order, and crossfiring 6970s is going to make my E8500 cry for mommy.







And now that ASUS has finally gotten around to releasing their set of "Gen 3" motherboards, grabbing Sandy doesn't sound like such a bad idea. But you guys don't have to worry, I'm sticking with 775 for a while longer at least, because I don't have the money for a major upgrade, yet...


----------



## KingT

@ *Jetpak12*

My old DDR2 RAM,Kingston Hyper X 2x2GB 1066MHz *at 920MHz, 1.9V* were *so hot* when system was @ full LOAD that *I could burn my fingers* just by touching them..

But they were ROCK SOLID all up to 1020MHz CL5, (due incompatibility with my P5Q Pro I have never been able to run then @ 1066MHz or higher)..

I don't think that your stability issue has something to do with heat..

Maybe one of your sticks has degraded so it's able to run error free only at lower speed..

Also try running 333 STRAP (or AUTO) as it could help..

Also running 8GB of RAM (4x 2GB) and overclocking is a known issue on P5Q Pro/ Pro TURBO motherboards.

OMG, a E8500 + 2x 6970 is such a waste of a GPU power..
















CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


@ *Jetpak12*

My old DDR2 RAM,Kingston Hyper X 2x2GB 1066MHz *at 920MHz, 1.9V *were *so hot* when system was @ full LOAD that* I could burn my fingers* just by touching them..

But they were ROCK SOLID all up to 1020MHz CL5, (due incompatibility with my P5Q Pro I have never been able to run then @ 1066MHz or higher)..

I don't think that your stability issue has something to do with heat..

Maybe one of your sticks has degraded so it's able to run error free only at lower speed..

Also try running 333 STRAP (or AUTO) as it could help..

Also running 8GB of RAM (4x 2GB) and overclocking is a known issue on P5Q Pro/ Pro TURBO motherboards.

OMG, a E8500 + 2x 6970 is such a waste of a GPU power..
















CHEERS..


Ok, thanks for the info.







I always keep the FSB Strap on AUTO for 1:1. I take it the 333 setting allows for 1:1 FSB ratio?

It is certainly possible that one of the sticks has degraded, but all four sticks performed exactly the same in Memtest, with the strange behavior at 500MHz with it failing right at the random number test. This confuses me the most. Adjusting voltage like crazy, and even with a single stick in different slots, it would always begin failing right at that point.

And yes, even a single 6970 is being bottlenecked by my E8500. I got it pretty quickly after it launched, upgrading from 2x 4850s. I read too much about the 6000 series and wanted to go for the big boy.







And then I found the HIS-Amazon deal thread here on OCN. Amazon was selling HIS 6970s for $230 for about a day until they went out of stock. You might have seen the thread, because its stupidly long with people complaining about the cards being on such a long back order currently and trying to get their ordered price-matched to other 6970s. I'm happy just to sit and wait until it comes, and if it doesn't, then not too much of a loss for me.

But yes, my 6970 is dying for some more CPU power. Frankly, I'm not too impressed with the chipsets that Intel has come out with. Like ocman mentioned earlier, I want full USB3/PCIe3 and more SATA6 support.


----------



## ocman

Hi jetpak12, I saw that amazon deal too... not much use for me now.

On with RAMs, so my recent experience is that if I set 2.2V for vDRAM while OCZ sticks in use... errors occur in mem test...

2.1V is the spec. for OCZ at stock 1066.

While Kingston's can run at 2.2V without errors by themselves.

Overvolt or overheat could be the cause(s) for errors.

I might have to run memtest one more time to make sure the RAMs are error free.


----------



## oldschool83

Would it be worthwhile getting a SSD for a system with the P5Q Pro turbo board? Not sure if this has been covered or not, but I am thinking of hooking up one to my other system as well which is still running a Q9550 on the above mentioned board with 4 gigs of DDR2 667 RAM.

The other alternative is to get it and quietly start upgrading it to a 2500k.... so as the wife does not lock me out some night... very very quiet upgrade... hunting wabbits and protecting balls...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi jetpak12, I saw that amazon deal too... not much use for me now.

On with RAMs, so my recent experience is that if I set 2.2V for vDRAM while OCZ sticks in use... errors occur in mem test...

2.1V is the spec. for OCZ at stock 1066.

While Kingston's can run at 2.2V without errors by themselves.

Overvolt or overheat could be the cause(s) for errors.

I might have to run memtest one more time to make sure the RAMs are error free.


Well, its interesting because they are specified to run at 2.1V for 533MHz, but 1.8V for 400MHz, but I didn't notice this until the other day when I dropped them down to 400 @ 1.8V. Maybe I was just running them for too long at the higher voltage when that much wasn't needed? I'll try overclocking them a little at 1.8V and see what I get.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oldschool83*


Would it be worthwhile getting a SSD for a system with the P5Q Pro turbo board? Not sure if this has been covered or not, but I am thinking of hooking up one to my other system as well which is still running a Q9550 on the above mentioned board with 4 gigs of DDR2 667 RAM.

The other alternative is to get it and quietly start upgrading it to a 2500k.... so as the wife does not lock me out some night... very very quiet upgrade... hunting wabbits and protecting balls...


I think an SSD will always show a benefit. I'm very happy with my SSD on my Pro, and its only a "Gen 1" drive. Just remember that if you get one of the newer SSDs, their sustained read rates can surpass the speeds of the SATA II port. You can see this in the specification page of any newer SSD, they usually list two sets of speeds depending on whether you have it plugged into a SATA II or SATA III port.

But full upgrades are always nice too...







especially quiet ones.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldschool83;15580951*
> Would it be worthwhile getting a SSD for a system with the P5Q Pro turbo board? Not sure if this has been covered or not, but I am thinking of hooking up one to my other system as well which is still running a Q9550 on the above mentioned board with 4 gigs of DDR2 667 RAM.
> 
> The other alternative is to get it and quietly start upgrading it to a 2500k.... so as the wife does not lock me out some night... very very quiet upgrade... hunting wabbits and protecting balls...


@*oldschool83* Upgrading in Stealth mode...







Good idea!!!









I'm waiting for this upcoming holiday season sale for price drops for these newer SSDs and install them to get a boost for these older computers I have such as the hp sff and blue kryptonite tower.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15581865*
> I think an SSD will always show a benefit. I'm very happy with my SSD on my Pro, and its only a "Gen 1" drive. Just remember that if you get one of the newer SSDs, their sustained read rates can surpass the speeds of the SATA II port. You can see this in the specification page of any newer SSD, they usually list two sets of speeds depending on whether you have it plugged into a SATA II or SATA III port.
> 
> But full upgrades are always nice too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially quiet ones.


@*jetpak12* I can't agree more!!!


----------



## ZonderZout

I'm baaack!









I got a little occupied on other things, so I didn't get to further OC-ing my trustworthy Q9550. It's running stable(-ish) @ 3.6GHz, which was fine for a while...
But now BF3 has come out and... well... back to the drawing board on OC-ing!









I currently have 2x4870 1GB in CrossFire, but I ordered a single 6950 2GB to replace those. I believe my Q9550 shouldn't be too much of a bottleneck for it, if I can get it to 4GHz.
(am I right?)

Anyway, this is where I stranded last time;

I couldn't get my FSB any higher than 420MHz, because my RAM starts failing if I go any higher. Multiplier is 8.5x. Comes down to ~3.6Ghz.
SO... I think I will just go any buy myself some new RAM as well.

Now the big question is; which RAM?
My current HyperX memory is not working too well with the P5Q (known incompatibility), so if anyone here knows which RAM is best for getting my Q9550 @ 4GHz then let me know!


----------



## Punjab

Try to find some Patriot Viper DDR2 or Crucial Ballistix. I believe they both use D9 chips (I know the Crucials do) and run 4-4-4-12 timings. I've currently got mine clocked to 470 FSB for a 1:1 ratio. My Q9550 maintains stability at 3.9G on 1.28v.
I'd like to try maxing this board's RAM capacity out with 16g but G Skill seems to be the only company producing DDR2 in 16g kits and I really don't want to drop $300 on an older technology.
Show me a sign ebay gods!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


I'm baaack!









I got a little occupied on other things, so I didn't get to further OC-ing my trustworthy Q9550. It's running stable(-ish) @ 3.6GHz, which was fine for a while...
But now BF3 has come out and... well... back to the drawing board on OC-ing!









I currently have 2x4870 1GB in CrossFire, but I ordered a single 6950 2GB to replace those. I believe my Q9550 shouldn't be too much of a bottleneck for it, if I can get it to 4GHz.
(am I right?)

Anyway, this is where I stranded last time;

I couldn't get my FSB any higher than 420MHz, because my RAM starts failing if I go any higher. Multiplier is 8.5x. Comes down to ~3.6Ghz.
SO... I think I will just go any buy myself some new RAM as well.

Now the big question is; which RAM?
My current HyperX memory is not working too well with the P5Q (known incompatibility), so if anyone here knows which RAM is best for getting my Q9550 @ 4GHz then let me know!










Hi ZonderZout, it's been a while!









Since your system is similar to the one KingT had before... his oc template(s) that I linked in the 1st page 2nd post should be good reference for you to test out.

As for RAMs, any listed models found in the PRO's QVL should be fine...







but I don't know which one is the best.









If OCZ Blade series are still available, I would definitely tell you to get those, but I couldn't even get them for myself...







so little being made for each gen...









Have fun!


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*


I'm baaack!









I got a little occupied on other things, so I didn't get to further OC-ing my trustworthy Q9550. It's running stable(-ish) @ 3.6GHz, which was fine for a while...
But now BF3 has come out and... well... back to the drawing board on OC-ing!









I currently have 2x4870 1GB in CrossFire, but I ordered a single 6950 2GB to replace those. I believe my Q9550 shouldn't be too much of a bottleneck for it, if I can get it to 4GHz.
(am I right?)

Anyway, this is where I stranded last time;

I couldn't get my FSB any higher than 420MHz, because my RAM starts failing if I go any higher. Multiplier is 8.5x. Comes down to ~3.6Ghz.
SO... I think I will just go any buy myself some new RAM as well.

Now the big question is; which RAM?
My current HyperX memory is not working too well with the P5Q (known incompatibility), so if anyone here knows which RAM is best for getting my Q9550 @ 4GHz then let me know!










Well a single HD6950 would not be bottlenecked by a Q9550 @ 3.6GHz..

I have tested that a Q9550 @ 3.4GHz does not significantly bottleneck a overclocked GTX480 @ 831/1025MHz (which is much faster than stock HD6950)..

Here is my testing on Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, 3.4GHz and 3.9GHz w/ OC'd GTX480:

*Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, DDR3 @ 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20 :
*
*Avg = 74FPS
*









*Q9550 @ 3.4GHz, DDR3 @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27 :

Avg = 77FPS*










*Q9550 @ 3.9GHz, DDR3 @ 1224MHz, 7-7-7-20 :

Avg = 78.4FPS
*










As for RAM you can get a Kingston HyperX but don't count that it would run @ 1066MHz or higher (*I had HyperX 1066MHz 2x2GB and they worked up to 1020MHz on a P5Q Pro, so your problem is something else*)..

Just make sure that you get RAM that is capable of at least 920MHz.. (460MHz FSB, 1:1)

*P.S.*: A P5Q Pro is limited to up to 460MHz P95 Large FFT stable with a C2Quad processor due lack of advanced CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS..

So 3.9GHz would be a max on Q9550..

For a 3.8 - 3.9GHz *OC template* w/ stability testing methodology *CLICK HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Hi guys, sorry I've been such a stranger









Nice benchmarks, KingT! That sets my mind at ease.
Couldn't find OCZ, Crucial Ballistic nor Patriot's. Mainly Kingston HyperX and GeIL Black Dragon (are those cool? Black Dragon sounds cool).

But... I have something to confess...

I am such a frickin' dumbass... as I just noticed that my HyperX RAM is PC2-6400... 800Mhz...
I will go sit in a corner and be very ashamed now, while I'll check for some *real* 1066 RAM...

=mumble=dumbass=mumble=oooh, wont go past 420FSB...=mumble=idiot=mumble=


----------



## KingT

Add more voltage on those HyperX 800MHz sticks,try up to 2.3V with 5-5-5-18..

They should be able to hit at least 900MHz..

I have two Apacer Gold 1GB 800MHz sticks that do 1066Mhz easily w/ 2.2V..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Seriously? Hmm, okay, I will fiddle with these some more then...
But I still feel like a dumbass


----------



## KingT

Yup, and don't just jump to 2.3V..

Start adding RAM voltage in 0.02V steps until your stability improves..

Also check out my 3.8 - 3.9GHz OC template..









CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Your OC template is really helpful! Used that in the past as well.
But I still run into stability problems when setting the fsb to 450.

I took out 2 ram modules... And guess what? It's a KHX8500D2K2/2G kit... So dual channel 1066mhz after all. Kinda weird that CPUz reads it as 6400?

Perhaps the problem is that I use 4 dims of 1G, in stead of 2x2G.

But even with 2x1G and setting 450 fsb, 2.2v on dram (default for these) and running ddr2 on 901mhz, I get errors when running memtest 4.0.
While running the memory on 900mhz means I basically under clock it, right?

Slowly upping the voltage on dram till I get it stable or to 2.3v but after that I am out of ideas


----------



## KingT

That KHX8500D2K2/2G are 1066MHz sticks and they are on QV List for P5Q Pro/Pro TURBO motherboards..

But they are probrammed to run @ 800MHz due JEDEC standard,so they must be manually set @ 1066MHz..

Also set NB voltage to 1.36V..

Maybe one of your RAM sticks is defective or one of your memory slots on the motherboard?

CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15602787*
> Well a single HD6950 would not be bottlenecked by a Q9550 @ 3.6GHz..
> 
> I have tested that a Q9550 @ 3.4GHz does not significantly bottleneck a overclocked GTX480 @ 831/1025MHz (which is much faster than stock HD6950)..


I'm curious as to how you do your testing.

I found that my Q6600 @ 2.7-2.8 was fast enough for my ATI 5870. (at stock clocks)
I realized this by using 3dmark Vantage 1080p settings, (i think it was Vantage) As my CPU OC increased so did the score for my GPU until I reached 2.8ghz CPU. After that, my GPU score did not increase with further CPU overclocking.

Is my testing methodology incorrect?
Reason I ask is that I always hear insanely high overclocks being needed to limit bottlenecking all over this forum. I'm just wondering if all that is just speculation, or is someone actually backing up what they're saying with some testing and some data.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;15608637*
> I'm curious as to how you do your testing.
> 
> I found that my Q6600 @ 2.7-2.8 was fast enough for my ATI 5870. (at stock clocks)
> I realized this by using 3dmark Vantage 1080p settings, (i think it was Vantage) As my CPU OC increased so did the score for my GPU until I reached 2.8ghz CPU. After that, my GPU score did not increase with further CPU overclocking.
> 
> Is my testing methodology incorrect?
> Reason I ask is that I always hear insanely high overclocks being needed to limit bottlenecking all over this forum. I'm just wondering if all that is just speculation, or is someone actually backing up what they're saying with some testing and some data.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Well I would run 3DMark 11 to really push that GPU..

But *I always put my trust on some actual game benchmark* as that's as *real life situation* as it gets..

Because *in games a CPU also does a lot of physics calculations* (for example a big explosions with a large amount of particles/smoke)..

That really hurts CPU performance and along with that GPU usage/performance drops..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Ok, set nb from 1.34 to 1.36.

I don't think the ram is faulty, because when I set everything to default I don't get any errors. As soon as I start messing around, the mem errors start acting up.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15608714*
> Ok, set nb from 1.34 to 1.36.
> 
> I don't think the ram is faulty, because when I set everything to default I don't get any errors. As soon as I start messing around, the mem errors start acting up.


Post your complete BIOS settings and I'll have a look at it,maybe it's something obvious that we are by some chance missing..

vNB at 1.34V should be enough by itself..

CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15608741*
> Post your complete BIOS settings and I'll have a look at it,maybe it's something obvious that we are by some chance missing..
> 
> vNB at 1.34V should be enough by itself..
> 
> CHEERS..


Ai OC tuner: manual
CPU ratio: 06.5
Fsb freq: 450
Pcie freq: 100
Fsb strap: auto
Dram freq: ddr2-901mhz
Dram timing control: manual

Cas# latency: 5
Dram ras# to cas# delay: 5
Dram ras# precharge: 5
Dram ras# activate to precharge: 18
[rest is on auto]

Dram static read control: disabled
Dram read training: disabled
Mem OC charger: enabled
Ai clock twister: moderate
Ai Transaction booster: manual
Common performance level: 10
[all pull-ins disabled]

CPU voltage 1.25000
CPU gtl reference: 0.63x
CPU pll voltage: 1.54
Fsb termination voltage: 1.34
dram voltage: 2.26 (at the moment)
Nb voltage: 1.36
Sb voltage: 1.20
Pcie sata voltage: 1.60

Load line calibration: enabled
CPU spread spectrum: disabled
Pcie spread spectrum: disabled
CPU clock skew: auto
Nb clock skew: auto
CPU margin enhancement: performance mode.

Phew, that's it








Thanks a lot for your help mate, really appreciate it!!


----------



## KingT

That looks OK to me..

DRAM Timing = 5-5-5-15
But try out with STRAP = 333
Ai Clock Twister = AUTO
DRAM Voltage = 2.00V

Test your memory with *Memtest 4.0 for Windows* *DOWNLOAD LINK*

Start four instances of Memtest all at once with 750MB of dedicated RAM for each instance..

Test until each instance reaches at least 100%..

Good Luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

ZonderZout, the 2X2GB PC2-8500 Kingston RAMs I'm using are also like that. no show for 1066 (533) but it does run at that stock speed w/o problem.

Give it a try and set AI Clock Twister on *AUTO*.


----------



## ZonderZout

Here is the thing, I get a stable [email protected] when I set fsb back to 400 and CPU multiplier to 8.5, dram freq to ddr2-1066mhz 5-5-5-18 and dram voltage to 2.2.

Memtest then has no erros and neither does prime95.
:s


----------



## ZonderZout

Nope, those settings don't work either.
I Set FSB to 450 again and then your suggestions, but even just one instance of memtest immediately has errors.


----------



## ZonderZout

Well...

FSB: 420
DRAM Timing = 5-5-5-15
But try out with STRAP = 333
Ai Clock Twister = AUTO
DRAM Voltage = 2.00V

These settings are error-free with Memtest. FSB 440 isn't. So I'm going to give 430 a try tomorrow, but I still don't really get why I keep getting memory errors with these settings. Even with just 2x1GB ram installed.

All I am adjusting now is the FSB. Any more ideas on what else to fiddle around with when upping the FSB?

Thanks again for the help again, guys!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15609652*
> Well...
> 
> FSB: 420
> DRAM Timing = 5-5-5-15
> But try out with STRAP = 333
> Ai Clock Twister = AUTO
> DRAM Voltage = 2.00V
> 
> These settings are error-free with Memtest. FSB 440 isn't. So I'm going to give 430 a try tomorrow, but I still don't really get why I keep getting memory errors with these settings. Even with just 2x1GB ram installed.
> 
> All I am adjusting now is the FSB. Any more ideas on what else to fiddle around with when upping the FSB?
> 
> Thanks again for the help again, guys!


Thanks for the appreciation ZonderZout!









Did you find the "how to overclock duals and quads" guide in the 1st page 2nd post any useful?

=> *HOWTO: Overclock C2Q and C2D - A Guide v1.7*

*P.S.:* Try set *SB voltage* and *PCIE SATA voltage* at stock voltages instead of leaving them on AUTO or increasing them.

Also, as for RAMs, I've searched and found *DDR2 RAMs with the IC chip they use*









On OCZ RAMs:

PC2-8500 Low-Voltage Platinum Series 5.0-5-5-15 @ 1.8V Elpida E1108ACBG-1EH-E
OCZ2P1066LV4GK (2x2GB)

PC2-8500 Low-Voltage Blade Series 5.0-5-5-15 @ 1.8V Elpida E1108ACBG-1EH-E
OCZ2B1066LV4GK (2x2GB)

PC2-9200 FlexXLC Edition 5.0-5-5-18 @ 2.1 ~ 2.3V Micron D9GCT (B6-37E)
OCZ2FX11502GK (2x1GB) [update]

PC2-9600 Low-Voltage Blade Series 5.0-5-5-15 @ 1.8V Elpida E1108ACBG-1EH-E
OCZ2B1200LV4GK (2x2GB)


----------



## R.D.BID

I installed a second GPU and have now noticed a remarkable increase in idle CPU usage.
Normally with a single GPU, idle was 0-1% CPU usage, now in crossfire, it's 12-14% idle CPU usage. 
Running AMD latest drivers. 11.10

Is this normal or have I completely screwed something up?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


I installed a second GPU and have now noticed a remarkable increase in idle CPU usage.
Normally with a single GPU, idle was 0-1% CPU usage, now in crossfire, it's 12-14% idle CPU usage. 
Running AMD latest drivers. 11.10

Is this normal or have I completely screwed something up?


R.D.BID, could it be some program(s) or service(s) running in the background that keeps your CPU running low instead of idling?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID;15612372*
> I installed a second GPU and have now noticed a remarkable increase in idle CPU usage.
> Normally with a single GPU, idle was 0-1% CPU usage, now in crossfire, it's 12-14% idle CPU usage.
> Running AMD latest drivers. 11.10
> 
> Is this normal or have I completely screwed something up?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15613179*
> R.D.BID, could it be some program(s) or service(s) running in the background that keeps your CPU running low instead of idling?


Open up Task Manager and sort the "Processes" tab by CPU to find your culprit. When I ran Crossfire, I don't remember this happening for me, but it might be something with more recent cards/drivers (I have two 4850s).

My only guess is that it could be a program that has started running that's on a schedule, such as virus scan or a backup service. For example, every few days Windows Media Center updates the TV listings for my TV tuner and it sucks up a surprisingly large chunk CPU clocks to do so.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15609787*
> Also, as for RAMs, I've searched and found *DDR2 RAMs with the IC chip they use*


Nice find!







Apparently my two Dominator kits have two different sets of ICs. Would this matter? What types are considered "best", or is it mainly focused on maximizing compatibility?


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15609787*
> Thanks for the appreciation ZonderZout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find the "how to overclock duals and quads" guide in the 1st page 2nd post any useful?
> 
> => *HOWTO: Overclock C2Q and C2D - A Guide v1.7*
> 
> *P.S.:* Try set *SB voltage* and *PCIE SATA voltage* at stock voltages instead of leaving them on AUTO or increasing them.
> 
> Also, as for RAMs, I've searched and found *DDR2 RAMs with the IC chip they use*


Yes, that guide was one of the first things I started reading when I found this forum. I especially like the part that enabling SpeedStep saves me 10ct/day! Haha









According to your guide, I should mess around with upping my NB and SB voltages to get my memory to run stable when running in "asynchronous" mode.

But you say I should try stock values instead? How do I know the stock values, other than just putting it on auto?
Anyway, hopefully I can dick around whith this some more this evening.


----------



## KingT

@ *ZonderZout*

*Stock voltage values for your rig are*:

*Stock Vcore* = *VID* of processor red in *CoreTemp* [*don't go over 1.40V under LOAD*]

*FSB voltage* = *1.10V* for your 45nm Q9550 (65nm processors have 1.20V stock vFSB) [*don't go over 1.40V*]

*CPU GTL* = *0.65x* ( should be 0.67x but that value is not available in your P5Q Pro BIOS)

*PLL voltage* = *1.50V* [*don't go over 1.60V*]

*NB voltage* = *1.10V* for P45 chipset [*don't go over 1.40V on AIR cooling*]

*SB voltage* = *1.10V* [no need for change]

*PCIE/SATA voltage* = *1.50V* [no need for change]

*RAM voltage* = what's your memory's spec [*don't go over 2.3V on memory with heat-spreaders*]

CHEERS..


----------



## dudy80

Hi all, was told to post here if i needed any help with my P5Q Pro.

I think i got my overclock on my E8500 worked out, just double checking a few things as im pretty new to this.

Im running 400x9.5 right now with my vore at 1.3v. I really didn't know what i should do with the other voltages and settings so i used KingT's E8XXX template in the OP. Im guessing that i could actually go a tad lower on some of them since im only going to 3.8 but i think it might be fine.

Its just that i read that it was a really bad idea to keep any of the voltages on auto as they could actually throttle higher then whats safe so i figured his settings were good to use.

I'v been running Prime 95 for 12 hours straight with no errors on blend, can i stop now or should i keep going? My max temp was 65C in realtemp, so thats fine right? Getting a 6970 tomorrow to throw in so want to have it stable.

Thanks for all the great information!


----------



## KingT

@ *dudy80
*
Hi there,smart move by checking out this owner's club..









You could've also used a 3.8GHz OC template for Q9550 + P5Q Pro (no real difference vs E8xxx chip in the term of voltages)

But my E8xxx OC template is also fine..









If you're 12hrs+ stable in P95 BLEND then YOU'RE ROCK SOLID!!!

Also your temp's/ voltages are looking good..









CHEERS..


----------



## dudy80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15616689*
> @ *dudy80
> *
> Hi there,smart move by checking out this owner's club..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could've also used a 3.8GHz OC template for Q9550 + P5Q Pro (no real difference vs E8xxx chip in the term of voltages)
> 
> But my E8xxx OC template is also fine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're 12hrs+ stable in P95 BLEND then YOU'RE ROCK SOLID!!!
> 
> Also your temp's/ voltages are looking good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks! One other question but i think i already know the answer... I just stopped prime 95 now and on one core i ran 628 tests while on the other i only ran 589. I think its just because windows is still using one core so one is slightly slower? Just making sure thats normal.


----------



## ZonderZout

Well, with it being 4 separate cores, it is expected that one core handles the instructions in different order than the other. So that is normal. But, if you think one of them is lazy, fire it's ass!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12;15614183*
> Nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my two Dominator kits have two different sets of ICs. Would this matter? What types are considered "best", or is it mainly focused on maximizing compatibility?


Hi jetpak12, not exactly sure, but I heard people say RAMs with D9 IC chip are great.

From that list, I recall it stated some of the Kingston HyperX RAMs uses D9 IC chip... and that Kingston RAM is in the QVL for PRO Turbo... at least the 2GB and under kits are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15615057*
> Yes, that guide was one of the first things I started reading when I found this forum. I especially like the part that enabling SpeedStep saves me 10ct/day! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to your guide, I should mess around with upping my NB and SB voltages to get my memory to run stable when running in "asynchronous" mode.
> 
> But you say I should try stock values instead? How do I know the stock values, other than just putting it on auto?
> Anyway, hopefully I can dick around with this some more this evening.


Hi ZonderZout, nice... just enable all the power saving feature if you want to saves some money.









It should be best to get RAMs to sync with CPU.

I noticed the Kingston RAMs I installed in the black DIMMs by themselves can run in dual channel too... not sure why the manual tell us to use yellow dimm for dual channel...









Try use 1:1 ratio (that's 1MHz CPU vs 2MHz DRAM) for stability despite I don't find much of a problem when set using a different ratio.









Just go into the BIOS page and select the minimum value available among the options and that's usually the stock value.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;15615132*
> @ *ZonderZout*
> 
> *Stock voltage values for your rig are*:
> 
> *Stock Vcore* = *VID* of processor red in *CoreTemp* [*don't go over 1.40V under LOAD*]
> 
> *FSB voltage* = *1.10V* for your 45nm Q9550 (65nm processors have 1.20V stock vFSB) [*don't go over 1.40V*]
> 
> *CPU GTL* = *0.65x* ( should be 0.67x but that value is not available in your P5Q Pro BIOS)
> 
> *PLL voltage* = *1.50V* [*don't go over 1.60V*]
> 
> *NB voltage* = *1.10V* for P45 chipset [*don't go over 1.40V on AIR cooling*]
> 
> *SB voltage* = *1.10V* [no need for change]
> 
> *PCIE/SATA voltage* = *1.50V* [no need for change]
> 
> *RAM voltage* = what's your memory's spec [*don't go over 2.3V on memory with heat-spreaders*]
> 
> CHEERS..


Nicely stated KingT!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudy80;15616389*
> Hi all, was told to post here if i needed any help with my P5Q Pro.
> 
> I think i got my overclock on my E8500 worked out, just double checking a few things as I'm pretty new to this.
> 
> I'm running 400x9.5 right now with my VCore at 1.3v. I really didn't know what i should do with the other voltages and settings so i used KingT's E8XXX template in the OP. I'm guessing that i could actually go a tad lower on some of them since I'm only going to 3.8 but i think it might be fine.
> 
> Its just that i read that it was a really bad idea to keep any of the voltages on auto as they could actually throttle higher then whats safe so i figured his settings were good to use.
> 
> I've been running Prime 95 for 12 hours straight with no errors on blend, can i stop now or should i keep going? My max temp was 65C in RealTemp, so that's fine right? Getting a 6970 tomorrow to throw in so want to have it stable.
> 
> Thanks for all the great information!


Hi dudy80, welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Good job in getting your oc stable.









You can always use programs like CPUID HWMonitor, Everest, AIDA64, and else to find out the voltage readings when set on AUTO.

While for Prime95, passing the minimum 12hr is good enough in most cases... but for better assurance, go for more if you have time.

The less voltage(s) required for oc stability the better.

I had a question recently asking if we should standardize the test time (such as to get prime stable for 3 days straight) since standard test time for failure for newly build computers is 3 days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dudy80;15616743*
> Thanks! One other question but i think i already know the answer... I just stopped prime 95 now and on one core i ran 628 tests while on the other i only ran 589. I think its just because windows is still using one core so one is slightly slower? Just making sure thats normal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15616800*
> Well, with it being 4 separate cores, it is expected that one core handles the instructions in different order than the other. So that is normal. But, if you think one of them is lazy, fire it's ass!


Agree Normal.


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15616990*
> Try use 1:1 ratio (that's 1MHz CPU vs 2MHz DRAM) for stability despite I don't find much of a problem when set using a different ratio.


Ah, yes, that... How do I set the ratio to 1:1?
I thought that setting FSB to 450 and DRAM to 901 did that, but apparently not?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15617683*
> Ah, yes, that... How do I set the ratio to 1:1?
> I thought that setting FSB to 450 and DRAM to 901 did that, but apparently not?


Yes that's 1:1 ratio..

FSB = 333MHz and RAM = 666MHz or
FSB = 400MHz and RAM = 800MHz etc.)

CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

IME strap setting has had no impact on stability. As long as the speed is within the parameters of what the RAM is rated for, it should be fine. Messing with PL, timing and clock twister is what introduces instability. Usually it's more of a sudden death thing where the system won't even post, but I had an issue just recently where I couldn't figure out for days why applications were crashing at random. Turns out it was because RAM timing, PL and clock twister settings were in such a precarious balance that Windows would run it just couldn't handle load for long.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout;15617683*
> Ah, yes, that... How do I set the ratio to 1:1?
> I thought that setting FSB to 450 and DRAM to 901 did that, but apparently not?


You did it right ZonderZout! I'm just saying keeping 1:1 ratio is best for stability... excuse for confusing you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol;15618646*
> IME strap setting has had no impact on stability. As long as the speed is within the parameters of what the RAM is rated for, it should be fine. Messing with PL, timing and clock twister is what introduces instability. Usually it's more of a sudden death thing where the system won't even post, but I had an issue just recently where I couldn't figure out for days why applications were crashing at random. Turns out it was because RAM timing, PL and clock twister settings were in such a precarious balance that Windows would run it just couldn't handle load for long.


I also found that some settings are better to leave them on AUTO.









That's why initially when I write up the helpful tips found in the 2nd post of this club... I advise people to use AUTO for some of the settings.









*P.S.:* All 10 channels (A1-A5, B1-B5) under CPL is showing 08 while I have AI Clock Twister on AUTO.


----------



## ocman

Making my last post(s) in this club before the moving of the website/forum...

Will the forum still be called OCN with url *http://www.overclock.net/* right???

*P.S.:* After moving to the new one... we will have the ability to start multiple polls and edit them YES!!!

*This is my 600th post in this club!!! 1287th post on the OCN forum.*


----------



## jetpak12

Its going to be a whole 24 hours without OCN, I don't know if I'll be able to handle it.









And I sure hope they keep the URL the same. They can redirect it to overclock.com if they really want to... but it will always be overclock.NET to me.









See you after the update!









EDIT: Oh, I just got past 300 posts, nice. (301 to be exact)


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I've added more links to modding our mobos in the 1st page!!!










ocman.


----------



## ocman

Testing! Posted on 9am Nov. 9th, 2011.


----------



## ocman

Testing 1st post after the upgrade!


----------



## ocman

Double post... it took quite a while to post my message...









*P.S.:* OCN is back online again after more tuning of the new OCN.. I like and dislike the new OCN.









The new OCN interface reminds me of facebook... my god...









The "cosmetic" of our signature is messed up with the new interface... especially the colour part...


----------



## KingT

OMG this "new" OCN platform is awful, very slow and confusing!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

OMG this "new" OCN platform is awful, very slow and confusing!!!









Also I'm 12 reps short!!! Give them back you thieves!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, it was pretty rough today, but its much smoother now at least.

I'm liking the layout, it'll just take a little while to get used to where everything is. But, I'm not sure that I like the color scheme-- everything is blue or white! Whereas before everything was clearly delineated with dark lines, everything just blurs together into one "blob" of a page. Where does the thread start and where does it end? lol

At least the emotes haven't changed, they're the best selection I've seen on the web.


----------



## ocman

Is there any way to restore the colours of the links/fonts used in our signature?

Also, the formatting of the post#1 and 2 of this club is kinda messed up with the new OCN... any fix for that? The indentations are gone...


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, I noticed the lack of colors in sigs too, makes me leh sad.









And the layout with the boxes on the right side of the page really messes up formatting. If your post is far enough down on the page, it can extend across the whole page, rather than being "smooshed" against the left side like most of them.

And also, have you tried playing with the Rig Builder? Its a really neat concept, but its really slow correctly (my guess is that everyone is trying to update their rigs). And their component "database" is severely lacking-- it doesn't even have a single P5Q listed!







I hope this gets better quickly. Or is there a way we can add items ourselves?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed the lack of colors in sigs too, makes me leh sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the layout with the boxes on the right side of the page really messes up formatting. If your post is far enough down on the page, it can extend across the whole page, rather than being "smooshed" against the left side like most of them.
> And also, have you tried playing with the Rig Builder? Its a really neat concept, but its really slow correctly (my guess is that everyone is trying to update their rigs). And their component "database" is severely lacking-- it doesn't even have a single P5Q listed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this gets better quickly. Or is there a way we can add items ourselves?


Hi jetpak12, I've played with RigBuilder by updating my existing rig info. Once you saved the changes and try check RigBuilder link again, you should be able to see your rig listed on that page.

I've somewhat updated all of mine...










I'll try and figure out how to make the layout of the posts looked like they used to...









This is my 1300th post!!!









Here are the screen captures I made during OCN upgrade downtime:


----------



## jetpak12

I was referring to the "Product Match" feature of the rig builder. Its a really swell idea, but the database it searches is still lacking. It is improving though-- it was able to find one of my monitors, one of my hard drives, and my mouse, that it couldn't find yesterday.

And thanks for "archiving" those screenies, I think that last one would make a good desktop background.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I was referring to the "Product Match" feature of the rig builder. Its a really swell idea, but the database it searches is still lacking. It is improving though-- it was able to find one of my monitors, one of my hard drives, and my mouse, that it couldn't find yesterday.
> And thanks for "archiving" those screenies, I think that last one would make a good desktop background.


Thanks jetpak12, there are a lot changes on OCN for us all to get used to...







not sure if I will like all of them... but for sure I like some of them!









*Here's a screen cap of OCN's old frontpage:*



We will missed that forever...









*P.S.:*Anyone got a screen cap of OCN's old pages?


----------



## Petrol

Hehehe in celebration of the OCN facelift I ordered some new fittings to make my watercooling setup tidier (and actually fit in the case). Gonna be a very incognito OC'd P5Q once I'm done with it


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Hehehe in celebration of the OCN facelift I ordered some new fittings to make my watercooling setup tidier (and actually fit in the case). Gonna be a very incognito OC'd P5Q once I'm done with it


Yes Petrol! Let's celebrate the new OCN and win some cash prizes too while hoping that some of the great features from the previous OCN would be again be available to us on the new OCN in the near future. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Yes Petrol! Let's celebrate the new OCN and win some cash prizes too while hoping that some of the great features from the previous OCN would be again be available to us on the new OCN in the near future. Fingers crossed.


How can we participate in that cash prize awarding?









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> How can we participate in that cash prize awarding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Just simply post in those threads under OCN promotions and contests!


----------



## KingT

Any links to those threads?

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

KingT, I thought you were joking about not knowing...









Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/f/293/overclock-net-contests-and-promotions

Wish you good luck!!!










*P.S.:* Setting display 100 posts per page is kinda neat. Slower than the previous OCN when I make new post or edit.

The attached photo/pic cannot be displayed at its original size or fill screen width by default kinda sucks, so I don't need to click into them to see them clearly in its original size.

*Here's a screen cap of my rig showing at the top of Rig Builder's 1st page:*


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I've just started a poll asking for your preference of the new OCN.

I understand similar poll question have been asked by other users elsewhere on OCN.

Vote as you see fit.










Thanks,
ocman.


----------



## KingT

Voted..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Sent in my vote just now!


----------



## ocman

I've noticed for a few days that the tags for this owners club are gone and I can't find a way to get the tags I want back...

any fix or workaround?

It seems that they only offer you to pick from the limited pre defined tag selection... what the heck!?!?


----------



## jetpak12

Voted in the poll, I went with "Yes and no." Now that things have settled down, the new site feels very quick and slick. I'm beginning to like the layout now that I know where everything is, but still prefer the higher contrast color scheme in the old version.

My favorite feature of the new OCN is the new rig builder and product match. While I dislike the new "sig-rig" layout (its much to long), being able to match your parts with other users is a neat feature. I learned that components need to be manually added to the database for it to be matched for your rig. I added the P5Q Pro and my Asus 6970 last night. It did take a while for them to show up in the database (about 12 hours), but now its fine. Let me know if you have any questions on how to do this.









And, also I have some good news! If you remember I dropped down my overclock to 3.8 GHz (400 MHz FSB, 800 MHz mem) a week or two ago because of some weird memory errors I started getting. Since I've been playing Skyrim, and hearing that the game gets higher FPSs with faster CPU clocks, I decided to try bumping up the memory again. I'm still partially convinced that heat was my issue, so I kept the vDRAM at 1.8V, but upped the *FSB* to *450MHz* (and RAM to 900). I also set the timings to *5-5-5-15*, and changed *Read to Read Delay (S)* and *(D)* to *5* and *7*, respectively, in the "2nd Information" ram timings, based on a post made by *turrican9*.

With the *vFSB* and *vNB* set at *only 1.2V*, and keeping *vDRAM* at *1.8V*, I managed to pass 1 hour of Prime95 Large FFTs (I know that's short) and 12 passes of IBT!! This is the best result I've had running 4x2GB sticks. Before I had to mess with CPU/NB skew, GTL settings, and a manual AI Transaction Booster (and much higher vNB and vFSB) to manage this! Needless to say I'm pretty ecstatic about the results! Should I go for more now?









Many many thanks to *turrican9* for the finding on the 2nd information RAM settings when running 4x2GB ram, I think that was the key to lowering my voltages and giving me a better OC! (and to *ocman* for posting that you reorganized the OP, making me browse through it once again and spotting the link you made to his post).









Here's a CPU-z validation and a screenie for the proof (and to show off my new desktop background







):


Also, as a footnote, I really







my H70 cooler, max CPU temps were 61C during Prime95 and only 59C during IBT.


----------



## ocman

Thanks jetpak12, I've voted for Yes and No also... as there are features I like about the new OCN, and there are features I missed from the previous OCN.









Good job on stabilizing your oc!


----------



## Erper

i dont like the new look of ocn...
i wish i have option to go back to old one...

to add:

i was looking for cheap p5q mobo, cpu and ram...
just to feel it what ive been missin


----------



## KingT

This new OCN look has really killed my desire to log in..









It's so much complicated,I really miss that clean old look of OCN,where you were able to track down everything what was happening on the forum..

CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> This new OCN look has really killed my desire to log in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so much complicated,I really miss that clean old look of OCN,where you were able to track down everything what was happening on the forum..
> CHEERS..


exactly... now i dont know where is what./...

SHAME OCN


----------



## turrican9

They have totally ruined OCN. I've lost all my interest for the OCN after the updated forum.

What a shame..


----------



## Erper

well since they decided to change it i gave up..
idk why, but some people just to acknowledge ur problem with pc or any other problem regarded with hardware/software


----------



## olly230

OK fellow p5q people.

I've got a 560ti installed and going well

I O/C'd it to 1GHZ!!!!

but when i ran Heaven 2.5 benchmark it only got to points more 965 standard 967 clocked

I think that means I have a bottle neck...
I have OC my q6600 to 3ghtz

What can i do?


----------



## ocman

Hey guys, I don't think they will offer members the options to revert back to the previous OCN... I have changed the options to make the new "facebook/twitter looking" OCN to look more like the previous OCN.

*I strongly believe that at least half of the OCN community missed the previous OCN.
Admins and Moderators cannot disregard our concerns!!!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> OK fellow p5q people.
> 
> I've got a 560ti installed and going well
> 
> I O/C'd it to 1GHZ!!!!
> 
> but when i ran Heaven 2.5 benchmark it only got to points more 965 standard 967 clocked
> 
> I think that means I have a bottle neck...
> I have OC my q6600 to 3ghtz
> 
> What can i do?


Try overclock your Q6600 more (to 3.6GHz) to see if it helps.









Links on OCN to check for overclocking Q6600:
http://www.overclock.net/t/214785/hey-slacr-go-higher-q6600-g0-overclocking-thread/0_100
http://www.overclock.net/t/205616/hey-slacr-go-q6600-g0-thread/0_100

Link from TweakDown:
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1159/overclocking_the_g0_slacr_q6600_to_4ghz/index9.html


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> OK fellow p5q people.
> I've got a 560ti installed and going well
> I O/C'd it to 1GHZ!!!!
> but when i ran Heaven 2.5 benchmark it only got to points more 965 standard 967 clocked
> I think that means I have a bottle neck...
> I have OC my q6600 to 3ghtz
> What can i do?


That's strange, can you monitor CPU and GPU usage during the benchmark? Even though my Core 2 Duo bottlenecks my GPU in games, it doesn't bottleneck it in Heaven, because its using 100% GPU and my CPU is basically sitting there idle.

What happens in other benchmarks?


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That's strange, can you monitor CPU and GPU usage during the benchmark? Even though my Core 2 Duo bottlenecks my GPU in games, it doesn't bottleneck it in Heaven, because its using 100% GPU and my CPU is basically sitting there idle.
> What happens in other benchmarks?


must be a peculiarity to HEaven.

ran endless city with fraps on - stationary view 28fps
alt tab - tweak after burner then 30fps

metro 2033
standard bench eveything at maximum -
Standard 880 clock
Total Frames: 1235, Total Time: 59.66543 sec
Average Framerate: 20.80
Max. Framerate: 45.91 (Frame: 1159)
Min. Framerate: 6.93 (Frame: 6)

1ghtz OC
Total Frames: 1317, Total Time: 59.48534 sec
Average Framerate: 22.24
Max. Framerate: 42.85 (Frame: 1273)
Min. Framerate: 6.83 (Frame: 713)

strange thing is that i noticed is that heaven was running quicker then crashed out (needed more volts)
ran again and it was identicle.

I had done a basic FSB OC of 325fsb to give 2.97 on the CPU - almost 3gig @1.285V which meant a really cool CPU

to go to 333fsb and give a tidy 3gig clock I needed to pump 1.35V to get it stable.

Weirdly with higher CPU clock I get 960 score on heaven...

* EDIT *after running other benches i re ran Heaven, just to make sure... 1030!!! there my 10% increase

Thanks for listening.

14% overclock = 10% fps improvement is that good?


----------



## Petrol

I like the new OCN because it brings more focus to individual user & rig profiles. Heck, I love this Reply box because it's big enough so that I can see my whole response without having to click buttons to increase the size of the form (absolutely hated that with vBulletin). IIRC there's just as information on each page as there was with the vBulletin version, it's just presented differently. IME the new style brings focus to the substance, something which was seriously lacking in the every-thread-is-the-same feel of the old style.

I think that one of the major advantages this new BB software has over vBulletin is that it's more fluid and allows for more style tweaks. It's not possible to go back to the old style without changing BACK to vBulletin, but I think for those that hate this new style a good compromise would be recommending and voting on layout changes that could combine the best of the old OCN with the benefits of the new.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> * EDIT *after running other benches i re ran Heaven, just to make sure... 1030!!! there my 10% increase
> Thanks for listening.
> 14% overclock = 10% fps improvement is that good?


So it just started working? Well, I'm glad its working for you now!







I don't have much experience overclocking GPUs, since I don't usually see much of a performance increase for the effort, but I'd say a 10% is a good improvement!







If its noticeable, its always worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I like the new OCN because it brings more focus to individual user & rig profiles. Heck, I love this Reply box because it's big enough so that I can see my whole response without having to click buttons to increase the size of the form (absolutely hated that with vBulletin). IIRC there's just as information on each page as there was with the vBulletin version, it's just presented differently. IME the new style brings focus to the substance, something which was seriously lacking in the every-thread-is-the-same feel of the old style.
> I think that one of the major advantages this new BB software has over vBulletin is that it's more fluid and allows for more style tweaks. It's not possible to go back to the old style without changing BACK to vBulletin, but I think for those that hate this new style a good compromise would be recommending and voting on layout changes that could combine the best of the old OCN with the benefits of the new.


I agree, I enjoy the new focus on content, I can see the product reviews and articles being very beneficial to the community once more users start to take advantage of it. And "Hustler," or whatever this new platform is called, is different than vBulletin, so they won't be able to make things exactly the same. And I'm sure that the mods/site developers are listening to our requests for things to be brought back to the "old OCN" style, but I bet they're spending most of the time still working out bug fixes, so let's give them a little more time.









When it comes down to it, the only thing that really irks me about the new OCN is that it feels like the right side banners are bigger than before. They take up too much space imo.


----------



## ocman

My god... the square width and height size for avatar is ruining the look of my avatar pic... get stretched side ways... what the hell???


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> My god... the square width and height size for avatar is ruining the look of my avatar pic... what the hell???


I know! I just noticed this today too. I'm glad someone else saw it, I thought I was going crazy there for a minute.







I suppose its time to re-up a new one...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I know! I just noticed this today too. I'm glad someone else saw it, I thought I was going crazy there for a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose its time to re-up a new one...


I'll have to re-crop and update my avatar pic!

I really look forward to see OCN make the changes we all want instead of making things worse... come on OCN... are you listening to our concerns/suggestions???


----------



## ocman

*OCN's current technical problems:* Website/forum is still slow, and some new features are buggy, while the features weren't buggy a day or two ago.


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I've re-uploaded the link to download the 0503 BIOS for P5Q PRO Turbo due to broken attachment.










ocman.


----------



## Erper

its too bad that they destroyed the spirit of ocn...


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> its too bad that they destroyed the spirit of ocn...


Oh come on. This is a little too dramatic for me. The spirit of OCN is merely what you make of it. So the forum layout got a revamp, big deal. It still works great as a forum and means of communication.
We need to get back on topic about the P5Q series MoBo.

I've been running stable on 3.9Ghz at 1.28v for a month now. That's spirit!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> Oh come on. This is a little too dramatic for me. The spirit of OCN is merely what you make of it. So the forum layout got a revamp, big deal. It still works great as a forum and means of communication.
> We need to get back on topic about the P5Q series MoBo.
> 
> I've been running stable on 3.9Ghz at 1.28v for a month now. That's spirit!


+1 to that!







Great overclock at such low voltage Punjab. Its always a nice feeling when you've been running such a solid overclock for a good amount of time.









Ok, so maybe this isn't so much about the P5Q, but I'm thinking about going for a new SSD. I'm looking at the Samsung 830. I know its a SATA III drive and will slow down on a SATA II port, but I'm getting upgrade fever! I must hold out for Ivy!









With my current SSD getting close to filled, I'd like to go for a 120-128GB one. I thought I'd ask my buddies here in the P5Q club if they had any opinions.









EDIT: Oh, and I also pulled the trigger on an Nvidia GPU to use a dedicated folder and for occasional hybrid-PhysX action. I'll keep you guys posted on how setting it up goes on this board. I got a GTX460 from here on OCN, the seller still has about six he's trying to get rid of, in case anyone is interested.









And if anyone remembers, the second 6970 I had on order from amazon got canceled. It was listed for $200, but I got an email saying it was a pricing error. However, they did give a $10 off gift card in compensation, score! I put it to good use towards on my Skyrim order.


----------



## ocman

@ Punjab, good for you with the lower vcore stable oc!!!








Mind get a screenshot and CPU-Z validation?

@ jetpak12, I thought a 60-120GB SSD for OS and a large 1-2TB HDD for storage









You could probably get better speed with SATA3 drives than SATA2 drives.









I've always wanted a cheap and powerful graphics card...







(bargain deals) PM me the info jetpak12 thanks!!!

Looking forward to your updates!









*P.S.:* I've currently switched settings to *334 X 12* CPU with *1.408-1.416V* and *1069* DRAM with *2.1V* seems a bit better than 320 x 12.5 / 1067 setting I was using before.


----------



## jetpak12

@ocman: ygpm!









Yeah, well now I'm leaning away from the SSDs again, I'm trying to teach myself restraint when it comes to computer upgrades, and I kind of get these urges every once in a while.







The Samsung 830 does come with a free copy of Batman: Arkham City, which is nice though... and would be a nice way to try out new PhysX...









And did you drop your vcore with that change? I think I'm settled on my current clock for a good while now, its been solid for me and just under the 1.4V mark.







What kind of temps are you seeing with your H50?


----------



## ocman

@ jetpak12, Thanks for the link! I've checked the deal from your PM. I think I'll wait for Christmas or Black Friday week/month sales to make a strike.

VCore is the same or a notch lower than last time... but it's a notch higher than the good old 1.4V.

Here are my temps... not super low... but acceptable. Ambient temp I believe is 23C.



*P.S.:* This is my post #1366!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for sharing, here's mine:



I noticed that your UPS was listed on yours, and mine wasn't showing up. Turns out I had an older version.









Ok, so here's a question I've had for a while: does anyone know what the various system temperatures refer to, like SYSTIN, CPUTIN, and AUXTIN? I think something is wrong with my AUXTIN, because its stuck at 9C.









Also, do your two cores stay at the same temperatures? My second core is almost always 5C or more lower than core 0. Do you think it could be uneven TIM application?

My ambients are currently 19.1C btw.


----------



## KingT

I've got myself a hard copy of *Battlefield 3 Limited Edition* for 62$..











My Origin/Battlelog nick is *kingsteronic* so feel free to add..









CHEERS..


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, here's mine:
> 
> I noticed that your UPS was listed on yours, and mine wasn't showing up. Turns out I had an older version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's a question I've had for a while: does anyone know what the various system temperatures refer to, like SYSTIN, CPUTIN, and AUXTIN? I think something is wrong with my AUXTIN, because its stuck at 9C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do your two cores stay at the same temperatures? My second core is almost always 5C or more lower than core 0. Do you think it could be uneven TIM application?
> My ambients are currently 19.1C btw.


CPUZ Validation coming up

As for the HWMonitor SYSTIN, CPUTIN, AUXTIN, I was told that those are additional mobo temp sensors. SYSTIN is typically a northbridge temperature, CPUTIN typically comes from somewhere near the socket and AUXTIN is wherever.
My P5N-D only had SYS and CPU.
Like the core temps, the colder they are the less acurate they are.

The CPU temp being a few degrees different is normal and not usually a fault of bad TIM application. Windows doesn't really utilize multi-threading for it's regular operations. So one of your CPU cores gets pushed a bit while the others just idle causing slightly less heat.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ocman

@ jetpak12

Usually to get more accurate idle temps, you need to leave your cpu with minimum work (I guess under 10% load) for 10 mins straight.

Then verify if the temps between cpu cores still differs that much. If so, it's time to reapply TIM... If not, you're fine.









I think CPUTIN is cpu's temp on the outside or *the average temp between the cores*. My guess is that SYSTIN shows the temp of the mobo/system, while AUXTIN shows the NB temp or the other way around.

@ KingT Nice!









@ Punjab Looking forward!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> As for the HWMonitor SYSTIN, CPUTIN, AUXTIN, I was told that those are additional mobo temp sensors. SYSTIN is typically a northbridge temperature, CPUTIN typically comes from somewhere near the socket and AUXTIN is wherever.
> My P5N-D only had SYS and CPU.
> Like the core temps, the colder they are the less acurate they are.
> The CPU temp being a few degrees different is normal and not usually a fault of bad TIM application. Windows doesn't really utilize multi-threading for it's regular operations. So one of your CPU cores gets pushed a bit while the others just idle causing slightly less heat.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Ok, that's what I figured as well, but this being the P5Q Pro/Turbo/etc. club, I was hoping someone could fill me in on the specifics, thanks though!







And for me, I didn't have AUXTIN either until I got the last HWMonitor version.

And that's also what I expected was well regarding CPU temps, since the first core is probably utilized first by Windows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @ jetpak12
> Usually to get more accurate idle temps, you need to leave your cpu with minimum work (I guess under 10% load) for 10 mins straight.
> Then verify if the temps between cpu cores still differs that much. If so, it's time to reapply TIM... If not, you're fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think CPUTIN is cpu's temp on the outside or *the average temp between the cores*. My guess is that SYSTIN shows the temp of the mobo/system, while AUXTIN shows the NB temp or the other way around.


When under heavy load (ie, IBT), the temperatures tend to equalize as the CPU and cooler equilibrate to max temp. I didn't pay much attention to TIM application when I installed my H70, since I just used what was already on the block. But it is something I have noticed for over a year now since I got it. Just thought I'd get some ideas on what it could be.


----------



## ocman

@ jetpak12

I guess the pre-applied TIM by Corsair should be good... maybe something was keeping one of the cpu core busy while you were checking the temps.

Btw, you've mentioned RAMDisk before, I kinda played around with it... but haven't yet figure out how to use it to speed up my hard drive...









I skimmed the readme for answer but no luck... Any ideas or step by step guide?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ocman:
> Yeah, well now I'm leaning away from the SSDs again, I'm trying to teach myself restraint when it comes to computer upgrades, and I kind of get these urges every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Samsung 830 does come with a free copy of Batman: Arkham City, which is nice though... and would be a nice way to try out new PhysX...


@ jetpak12

Minor upgrades are always good! I don't prefer doing frequent major upgrades like once every year or two. Too frequent... too much hassles...


----------



## R.D.BID

I've been getting system freezes a lot lately. They don't occur during any kind of activity but only when the system is idle.
I can game all day and do anything that I need to do and I will not expereience any freeze, but as soon as I walk away from the PC for a few hours, it freezes.

For some reason I have a suspicion that it's Internet Explorer 9, but I don't really have any evidence to back this up. All I know is when I reboot from the freeze, I have to re-log in to every single site I visit.

Any thoughts, oh great wise ones?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @ jetpak12
> I guess the pre-applied TIM by Corsair should be good... maybe something was keeping one of the cpu core busy while you were checking the temps.
> Btw, you've mentioned RAMDisk before, I kinda played around with it... but haven't yet figure out how to use it to speed up my hard drive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I skimmed the readme for answer but no luck... Any ideas or step by step guide?


Well, it doesn't spend up your drive at all. All it does is create a new drive out of some of your RAM, a drive that is faster than any SSD. So, you use like any other drive, just install programs or put files on it if you want. Just be sure that if you want your files on it to persist, you need to have it write and load from the hard drive at each shutdown and reboot. I have it reading and writing to my SSD, so its pretty quick. I don't know if it will slow down a boot up or shutdown if it has to load off a mechanical hard drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I've been getting system freezes a lot lately. They don't occur during any kind of activity but only when the system is idle.
> I can game all day and do anything that I need to do and I will not expereience any freeze, but as soon as I walk away from the PC for a few hours, it freezes.
> For some reason I have a suspicion that it's Internet Explorer 9, but I don't really have any evidence to back this up. All I know is when I reboot from the freeze, I have to re-log in to every single site I visit.
> Any thoughts, oh great wise ones?


So, it will only crash when you leave the computer doing nothing at all? So even if you browse the internet for hours on end it won't crash? Sounds strange to me, is your computer solid in Prime95 blend?


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So, it will only crash when you leave the computer doing nothing at all? So even if you browse the internet for hours on end it won't crash? Sounds strange to me, is your computer solid in Prime95 blend?


Yeah, just when it's sitting idle. I can game or browse for hours and no freezes.
I've ran 2 hours of OCCT with no problems as well as 6 hours of Prime blend with no errors.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Yeah, just when it's sitting idle. I can game or browse for hours and no freezes.
> I've ran 2 hours of OCCT with no problems as well as 6 hours of Prime blend with no errors.


R.D.BID, have you run a scan to see if there are any malicious program/software secretly running in the background that cause the crash/freeze?

Try *Comodo Internet Security* for free.









Just make sure that sneaky stuff is being ruled out first...

Btw, can you set the blue screen to stay after crash/freeze if there is one? (just uncheck automatic restart under System failure)

See what the error code is... if ..."124". That usually means not enough VCore.









*P.S.:* Not sure if this is any indication of wearing out hardware, since my good old setting with 1.4 VCore (CPU-Z) is no longer stress test stable for me, I need to bump up a notch or two to 1.41VCore to make it stress test stable again.









Btw, something that's totally irrelevant... I'm using my dad's AMD HP SFF to post this. No overclocking...


----------



## R.D.BID

Thanks ocman, I never get a blue screen though, it just freezes.

But, it seems to be behaving much better now since I upped the NB voltage. I had inadvertantly left it on AUTO, and now I have it set to a specific voltage so I haven't had a system freeze. Hopefully that's the cause.

Oh, and happy Thanksgiving for those of you here that observe.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Thanks ocman, I never get a blue screen though, it just freezes.
> But, it seems to be behaving much better now since I upped the NB voltage. I had inadvertantly left it on AUTO, and now I have it set to a specific voltage so I haven't had a system freeze. Hopefully that's the cause.
> Oh, and happy Thanksgiving for those of you here that observe.


Good that you have it figured out.









So yeah, it was an okay good Black Friday for me, since I went to NCIX and I was actually able to buy something at door crasher price (not sold out like every effing time)... but my friend in line after me wasn't so lucky as he wasn't able to get his SSD because of the low quantity they reserved for some of the products they have for sale... which sucks.









*Things I bought on Friday at rather low prices (FTW???)*:
- Intel 320 Series 80GB SSD. ($50 after MIR)
- OCZ Diesel 8GB USB 2.0 flash drive. ($2 after MIR)


----------



## Punjab




----------



## KingT

The same as me..









 

CHEERS..


----------



## liskawc

hi guys its been a while









just wanted to tell you that my p5q pro turbo rig will be going in my fileserver as i got a really good deal on a 1366 xeon. Ill tell you more when its set up (ill also post pics then ... including the ones i promised before)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liskawc*
> 
> hi guys its been a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to tell you that my p5q pro turbo rig will be going in my fileserver as i got a really good deal on a 1366 xeon. Ill tell you more when its set up (ill also post pics then ... including the ones i promised before)


liskawc, Glad you are planning to keep it and use it.









Looking forward to check out your 1366 build!









*P.S.:* I've bought Microsoft Digital Media Keyboard 3000 yesterday (typing with it now) for $15 to replace my old Logitech Internet Keyboard.


----------



## jetpak12

Well, Black Friday has come and gone, and here we are at Cyber Monday.

I still am not seeing very good deals anywhere, so I think I've survived the buying craze with my wallet mostly intact.









Although, I did end up ordering BF3 for $30 (still on sale through today) from Origin, so I'll keep an eye out for you, KingT







And don't worry, I really suck at these types of games, I just had to pick it up to see what all this hoop-la is about.









And, no go on a new SSD for me, but I did get that GTX460 I bought from here on the forums last week. I put it in this morning, and got it running in hybrid PhysX with my 6970.

I basically followed these steps (see Hybrid PhysX links on first page of this club for details):
1) Installed card.
2) Downloaded and installed latest GeForce Drivers (285.62)
3) Restarted (apparently you don't need to restart at this point but I did and it still worked fine).
4) Installed 1.0*5*FF fix/hack.
5) Win!

Fluidmark is running great, and its folding alongside my 6970 without a hitch as well.

6970: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/5hez9/
460: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/kxn2e/
Fluidmark Bench: http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fluidmark_140_score.php?id=533


----------



## KingT

@ *Jetpak12*

That's great man,now you have the best from both sides,ATI and nVidia..









Here where I live we don't have that discount offers like you do,everything here is two times more expensive than in US..









For an example here a Asus GTX 580 DC II costs 750$.. (550 Euros)
















Regarding BF3,don't worry I'm beginner myself..









CHEERS..


----------



## ZonderZout

Well, I clocked everything back to default, because I couldn't get a stable OC, not even @420 FSB.
Perhaps I will give OC-in another shot later, but I get the feeling my memory doesn't like running at anything other than 800 or 1066Mhz.

I did get myself a ATI HD6950 to replace my 2x HD4870's.
Works great and BF3 is running very smooth without OC. And that all I care about right now









So, if any of you need some backup, just look me up in Origin (ZonderZout, of course).


----------



## ZonderZout

@Jetpak12

Woa, running hybrid nVidia and ATI? Neat!








Didn't know that was even possible!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*
> 
> @Jetpak12
> Woa, running hybrid nVidia and ATI? Neat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that was even possible!


Yeah, it is pretty cool. It doesn't work like regular SLI or Crossfire, you can only use the Nvidia card in certain games that support Nvidia's PhysX engine, such as the recent Batman games, and Alice: Madness Returns. I just bought Alice yesterday since it was on sale on Origin and I wanted to try out the PhysX in it. One of the problems with this hybrid solution is that Nvidia tries to lock out using GPU PhysX when a non-Nvidia card is set as the primary card, so I'm still working out some settings specific to the game to get it to use my 460.

It can be a hassle, so for most people it isn't worth the trouble, but you can use it to for [email protected] as well, which I'm trying to get into as well.


----------



## olly230

Ok, need some experienced p5q help here.

New GFX card (yum) MSI 560 ti OC

Brand New power supply thermaltake 675W tough power or similar.

When i intensively game the whole thing shut down.
No drama
NO beeps
no error

just restarts.

I have my CPU to 3gig with 1.35V and thats it.
All I did was take the speed step off and bump up the fsb to 333.

I dread to think what my NB temps are and my ram is getting toasty - case temps never above 30 CPU rarely above 57

Lots of air flow and stuff. 5 x 120mm

I think some fine tuning using the other bits of the OC bios might stabalise things.

Where do I start?

Its hard to test as I need to game for 2 hours or so to get it to power cycle,


----------



## KingT

@ *olly230*

Set CPU multiplier to 6x and leave your other OC settings as they are (333MHz x 6 = 2.0GHz..

If your system does not power down in regular use/gaming with 333MHz x 6 = 2.0GHz then all you need is more Vcore for it to me able to run @ 333 x 9 = 3.0GHz..

If it does shut down even with 333x 6 = 2.0GHz then you need to find culprit in your system.. (maybe unstable RAM, low NB voltage or FSB voltage)..

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

ZonderZout and KingT added as buddies on Origin!









My copy of BF3 hasn't come in yet, I opted for the physical copy, since it had free shipping, but I'll look you guys up once it arrives.

















Also, everyone here in this thread is welcome to add me on Steam or Origin: jetpak12.


----------



## ocman

_Hi OCN and club members,








*It's REP+ day!!!







Happy REP+ Day!!!







*



















Regards,
ocman._


----------



## ZonderZout

Euhm, I have absolutely no clue what REP+ day is.
But I see there's a band... and beer... so frack it, I'll drink to that!


----------



## jetpak12

Everybody better look out now!











*ugh, what a crappy photo -- good thing I'm getting a camera for Christmas!









And I've never heard of a +REP day either, but I suppose we could all use a good celebration now and then.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*
> 
> Euhm, I have absolutely no clue what REP+ day is.
> But I see there's a band... and beer... so frack it, I'll drink to that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> And I've never heard of a +REP day either, but I suppose we could all use a good celebration now and then.


Yes, yesterday was a rather meaningful day to me! So I wanted to start a REP+ Day movement!









To encourage all members of the OCN community to REP for good/helpful posts!









Hopefully such movement can enhance our user experience on OCN.


----------



## KingT

Just an update:

I have edited my Origin / BF3 nick to *Kingster_BiH*..









CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *olly230*
> Set CPU multiplier to 6x and leave your other OC settings as they are (333MHz x 6 = 2.0GHz..
> If your system does not power down in regular use/gaming with 333MHz x 6 = 2.0GHz then all you need is more Vcore for it to me able to run @ 333 x 9 = 3.0GHz..
> If it does shut down even with 333x 6 = 2.0GHz then you need to find culprit in your system.. (maybe unstable RAM, low NB voltage or FSB voltage)..
> CHEERS..


OK, so i did what you said and 333 x 6 caused the same cut out.

I have got the same thing with what ever configuration of RAM i use.

Ran PRIME for hours no problem (max temp 61 at 1.3V) so I think it has to be linked to the extra traffic being caused by the gfx card.

Reading around 1.24v through the NB is enough so I have changed it to that from AUTO in the bios

My FSB voltage is set to auto and I'm guessing that is jumping and causing it to power off.

What should it be?


----------



## KingT

Set FSB voltage to 1.30V and set vNB to 1.30V..

If that doesn't help then *it's GPU* *or PSU* related issue..

As you're Prime 95 stable so the power down is being replicated only when both your CPU and graphic card are under LOAD (while gaming)..

CHEERS..


----------



## R.D.BID

Does the Pro Turbo support Quad Crossfire? For example, two, ATI 3870x2


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Does the Pro Turbo support Quad Crossfire? For example, two, ATI 3870x2


Good question R.D.BID! I never had the luxury of owning two powerful graphics cards.









Maybe you can try it out and let us know!









The mobo does support Crossfire as it stated, so my guess is that it should. Just make sure your PSU is up for it.









*P.S.:* Finally, I've got myself a SilverStone 5.25 to 3.5 inch (includes holes to mount two 2.5 inch on top) converter bracket (cost $20... merchant overpriced it) today and finally installed that 3.5 inch Rosewill card reader/usb ports/esata/DC 5V drive (cost $25) that I bought last year this time around... God... it seemed like forever.







Thank goodness the drive working fine so far.









Since I'm also running out of SATA ports on the mobo, I might have to either plug in less drives or I might have to set SATA ports to run in normal mode in BIOS to use all 7 ports. One drawback as I recall is that under normal mode, only one boot drive is allowed.









*P.P.S.:*

*Here's the SilverStone bay converter I bought a day ago:*


*Here's the Rosewill card reader drive I bought a year ago:*


----------



## Improvidus

I'll be setting my old Core 2 Duo e8400 build aside tomorrow. Over 4 years I've had this system now. Haven't really tinkered with it at all since I went from 3.6 GHz to 4.0 GHz. Will be finishing my SB-E build tomorrow which will be my first liquid cooled build if I don't run into any major issues. More information and specs on that build below. I also have a build log in the Intel Build Logs forum.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Improvidus*
> 
> I'll be setting my old Core 2 Duo e8400 build aside tomorrow. Over 4 years I've had this system now. Haven't really tinkered with it at all since I went from 3.6 GHz to 4.0 GHz. Will be finishing my SB-E build tomorrow which will be my first liquid cooled build if I don't run into any major issues. More information and specs on that build below. I also have a build log in the Intel Build Logs forum.


Nice Improvidus!









Looking forward to your report of oc records and benchmarks with your new build (got link to your build log?) and your existing build (mind to include some rig pics too?).









I would have to wait until 2014 or 2015 for my next major upgrade / new build (a new build every 5-6 year) 3-4 years to go.









*P.S.:* Build log: *Found it*.







Awesome parts you've got there!


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Set FSB voltage to 1.30V and set vNB to 1.30V..
> If that doesn't help then *it's GPU* *or PSU* related issue..
> As you're Prime 95 stable so the power down is being replicated only when both your CPU and graphic card are under LOAD (while gaming)..
> CHEERS..


All sorted. FSBV1.3 is the answer








I appear to be able to get away with 1.24 on the NB which should keep the little blighter cooler than boiling point.

Has anyone got a temp reading off the NB before?

ALso where is the MB temp sensor?


----------



## KingT

LoL I'm running 1.36V for NB (probably 1.30V is more than enough for my 459MHz FSB and 8GB of DDR3 memory,but I'm to lazy to test it down)









Well there's no NB temperature sensor on these boards..

There's a sensor near NB but that's not it,and it's named as SYSTIN in HW monitor or Motherboard in Aida/Everest program..

I try to keep that SYSTIN reading under 50C for 24/7 operation..

P.S.: You could use even lower vNB as your FSB is 333MHz which is stock for P5Q motherboards,,
But due 8GB of RAM set it @ 1.20V or higher..

CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

I've been booting into Linux a lot lately to get a taste of the 64-bit experience. Great OS but it doesn't like my outrageous OC settings! Looks like I'll still need Windows around for games


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Good question R.D.BID! I never had the luxury of owning two powerful graphics cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can try it out and let us know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mobo does support Crossfire as it stated, so my guess is that it should. Just make sure your PSU is up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Finally, I've got myself a SilverStone 5.25 to 3.5 inch (includes holes to mount two 2.5 inch on top) converter bracket (cost $20... merchant overpriced it) today and finally installed that 3.5 inch Rosewill card reader/usb ports/esata/DC 5V drive (cost $25) that I bought last year this time around... God... it seemed like forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the drive working fine so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm also running out of SATA ports on the mobo, I might have to either plug in less drives or I might have to set SATA ports to run in normal mode in BIOS to use all 7 ports. One drawback as I recall is that under normal mode, only one boot drive is allowed.


@R.D.BID - It should be possible, theoretically, but I've never tried it myself, so I don't know for sure.

@ocman - Are you meaning that you have enabled the two "Drive Xpert" SATA ports on the board? I thought you could only use them for RAID setups? I'm running out of SATA ports too, and being able to use them would be good to know about! One DVD-drive, 3 HDDs, 1 SSD, and an eSATA for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well there's no NB temperature sensor on these boards..
> There's a sensor near NB but that's not it,and it's named as SYSTIN in HW monitor or Motherboard in Aida/Everest program..
> I try to keep that SYSTIN reading under 50C for 24/7 operation..
> CHEERS..


Thanks, I was wondering about this as well, I asked a few pages back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I've been booting into Linux a lot lately to get a taste of the 64-bit experience. Great OS but it doesn't like my outrageous OC settings! Looks like I'll still need Windows around for games


Which flavor have you tried? I use LinuxMint (Ubuntu based) in my old Dell laptop all the time and its great. I tried it on my desktop and it couldn't figure out what to do with three screens. I couldn't even log in half the time because the log-in box wouldn't show up right. So rather than mess with it anymore, I just gave up and formatted that partition.









And I don't have any idea about overclocking in a Linux environment. Maybe Linux is lacking proper driver support for the board? I think there are at least a few threads here in OCN dedicated to gaming in a Linux OS, maybe ask around there?


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> LoL I'm running 1.36V for NB (probably 1.30V is more than enough for my 459MHz FSB and 8GB of DDR3 memory,but I'm to lazy to test it down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's no NB temperature sensor on these boards..
> There's a sensor near NB but that's not it,and it's named as SYSTIN in HW monitor or Motherboard in Aida/Everest program..
> I try to keep that SYSTIN reading under 50C for 24/7 operation..
> P.S.: You could use even lower vNB as your FSB is 333MHz which is stock for P5Q motherboards,,
> But due 8GB of RAM set it @ 1.20V or higher..
> CHEERS..


LOL 50 degrees!!!

I get unhappy if that sensor goes over 30!

might try dropping the NB voltage a bit but they're so hot anyway its not really worth the possible instabilty.

I'm almost happy with my rig.

Shame my PSU is not a quiet one, its not loud but its the noisiest component and its new so I have to live with it.


----------



## Petrol

Eh, I run 440 fine at 1.26 vNB. It's definitely true that there's no dedicated NB temp sensor because my mobo temp readings were higher when I had it watercooled than when I have a heatsink on it and fan blowing on/around it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> Which flavor have you tried? I use LinuxMint (Ubuntu based) in my old Dell laptop all the time and its great. I tried it on my desktop and it couldn't figure out what to do with three screens. I couldn't even log in half the time because the log-in box wouldn't show up right. So rather than mess with it anymore, I just gave up and formatted that partition. tongue.gif
> 
> And I don't have any idea about overclocking in a Linux environment. Maybe Linux is lacking proper driver support for the board? I think there are at least a few threads here in OCN dedicated to gaming in a Linux OS, maybe ask around there?


I tried OpenSUSE in the past and an older version of Ubuntu which was really lacklustre, now I have Kubuntu 11.10. Mostly everything is configured now the way I like it so I don't even boot into Windows unless I want to play a game. There's a grub loader for boot select but if I don't choose something it automatically defaults to Linux which is convenient since I like to punch the spacebar to turn the mobo on then wander off to source coffee while everything loads up









To be fair, I can still run fine at 400 FSB but I sometimes get a SEGMENTATION FAULT. Doesn't cause much harm but I'm going to assume it's to do with trying to mix 64-bit memory management and dubious OCing practices.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ocman - Do you meaning that you have enabled the two "Drive Xpert" SATA ports on the board? I thought you could only use them for RAID setups? I'm running out of SATA ports too, and being able to use them would be good to know about! One DVD-drive, 3 HDDs, 1 SSD, and an eSATA for me.


jetpak12, I haven't yet, but I'm going to try out normal mode. Under "Normal Mode", have the boot drive (if I recall correctly without checking the manual) connected to the orange SATA port (SATA_E1).

I do have two boot drives, one being one of the Seagate 1.5TB HHD and the other being Intel 320 Series 80GB SSD... I think I can live w/o the SSD for now since I only had the OS installed onto it.

*Normal Mode Instructions:*


I'm going to test it out. Signing off now...


----------



## ocman

So I've just done switch to Normal Mode under Drive Xpert Mode Update in the BIOS! And I'm happily to tell all P5Q PRO Turbo owners that it works!!!

Not only it works, I'm also able to use other hard drives and boot into Windows that's installed on my Intel SSD.

The boot time of newly installed Windows on the SSD is under 20 sec. Awesome! It takes a bit over 1 min to boot into Windows with my Seagate 1.5TB HDD now.

I guess I was over reading words in the mobo manual about Normal Mode.

The steps I've taken to make *Normal Mode* to work:

1. Shut down computer.
2. Switch the SATA cable of primary boot drive to connect to *orange* SATA port.
3. Power up computer and enter BIOS.
4. In the BIOS, go to "*Tools*" tab and go into "*Drive Xpert Mode Update [Last Setting]*".
5. From the list of three options, choose "*Update To Normal Mode*" option and select "*OK*" to proceed.
6. Wait till it finish the mode switching procedure and it will auto restart.
7. Enter the BIOS again, and switch the boot order of your primary boot drive to *number 1* to boot.
8. Save and Exit and let it boot as usual.

Now you can use all 7 SATA ports!









Not sure if all 7 ports will work by default or when without setting it to run in Normal Mode... can anyone confirm? Thanks!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> So I've just done switch to Normal Mode under Drive Xpert Mode Update in the BIOS! And I'm happily to tell all P5Q PRO Turbo owners that it works!!!
> Not only it works, I'm also able to use other hard drives and boot into Windows that's installed on my Intel SSD.
> The boot time of newly installed Windows on the SSD is under 20 sec. Awesome! It takes a bit over 1 min to boot into Windows with my Seagate 1.5TB HDD now.
> I guess I was over reading words in the mobo manual about Normal Mode.
> The steps I've taken to make *Normal Mode* to work:
> 1. Shut down computer.
> 2. Switch the SATA cable of primary boot drive to connect to *orange* SATA port.
> 3. Power up computer and enter BIOS.
> 4. In the BIOS, go to "*Tools*" tab and go into "*Drive Xpert Mode Update [Last Setting]*".
> 5. From the list of three options, choose "*Update To Normal Mode*" option and select "*OK*" to proceed.
> 6. Wait till it finish the mode switching procedure and it will auto restart.
> 7. Enter the BIOS again, and switch the boot order of your primary boot drive to *number 1* to boot.
> 8. Save and Exit and let it boot as usual.
> Now you can use all 7 SATA ports!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if all 7 ports will work by default or when without setting it to run in Normal Mode... can anyone confirm? Thanks!


Ah, ok, its much clearer to me now, thanks!







I didn't know there was a "Normal Mode" settings for these ports, I thought they could only be set to run in RAID 0 or RAID 1, which is why I never bothered with them. Although, I suppose I could move my two RAID 0 drives from Intel RAID to the ASUS ports. Do you know if you can still select a drive that's not plugged into the SATA_E1 (orange) port as the boot drive?

For me, my optimal setup would be: boot drive (ssd) on one of the regular ports, and then put my RAID 0 into the orange/white ports, if possible.

And I suppose the "default" setting would be whatever it was set to before you changed it.







I remember reading reviews for my board about people complaining about not being able to use the orange and white SATA ports before I bought it, so I figure they must be set up differently by default.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ah, ok, its much clearer to me now, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know there was a "Normal Mode" settings for these ports, I thought they could only be set to run in RAID 0 or RAID 1, which is why I never bothered with them. Although, I suppose I could move my two RAID 0 drives from Intel RAID to the ASUS ports. Do you know if you can still select a drive that's not plugged into the SATA_E1 (orange) port as the boot drive?
> For me, my optimal setup would be: boot drive (ssd) on one of the regular ports, and then put my RAID 0 into the orange/white ports, if possible.
> And I suppose the "default" setting would be whatever it was set to before you changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading reviews for my board about people complaining about not being able to use the orange and white SATA ports before I bought it, so I figure they must be set up differently by default.


Thanks jetpak12! I believe it can boot OS installed on other drives too, since I've my Intel SSD connected to the last SATA, and I can still boot the Windows on that SSD from the Windows boot menu.









Well, I don't have drives ready to run in RAID... but if you were to test it out, please report back thanks!









In general, there were quite some mis-understanding in between which led to unsatisfactory user experience for many mobo owners.


----------



## KingT

I have decided to clean my GTX 480's cooler as it has never been cleaned before..

So I was surprised with amount of dust that has stuck on the cooler and fan..









Now my GPU temp is ~ 8C lower than before, went down from *91C* in Battlefield 3 to *83C*..










Also I haven't cleaned my case in 15 days and everything was covered in dust especially in the intake case fan area..
My Hyper 212 was plugged with dust even more than GTX 480..





The final result,cleaned and ready for reinstall:



CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well, it doesn't spend up your drive at all. All it does is create a new drive out of some of your RAM, a drive that is faster than any SSD. So, you use like any other drive, just install programs or put files on it if you want. Just be sure that if you want your files on it to persist, you need to have it write and load from the hard drive at each shutdown and reboot. I have it reading and writing to my SSD, so its pretty quick. I don't know if it will slow down a boot up or shutdown if it has to load off a mechanical hard drive.


Missed replying to this earlier...







I'll need to figure out how to use it for system caching to speed up my mechanical hard drive's operations or just in general.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have decided to clean my GTX 480's cooler as it has never been cleaned before..
> So I was surprised with amount of dust that has stuck on the cooler and fan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my GPU temp is ~ 8C lower than before, went down from *91C* in Battlefield 3 to *83C*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Dust cleaning FTW!!!







I've just dust cleaned my system with Falcon's Dust Off Professional for the last few days and I also see drops in temp...









*P.S.:* KingT, is it easy to take off the heatsink to replace TIM with some fresh new good quality TIM? I think the temp could go even lower.


----------



## Punjab

^^I was going to say the same thing. My 560 is still quite new so new TIM probably won't do much but I replaced the TIM on a pair of 8800GS cards I have and they both dropped temps by about 10C!


----------



## sick70malibu

Hey guys I got an issue with my board... I have been using my comp all day then I shut it down and when I went to turn it back on the fans all turned on to 100% like it normally does when I start it up. But instead of a POST screen I get nothing on the screen and the fans stay at 100%. I have tried rebooting a few times and nothing has changed. I really hope the board is okay and that I can get this sorted ASAP.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## ZonderZout

And no beeps or whatsoever?

Best way to find out what broke down is to unplug and remove everything and then see what happens. Then start adding your components one by one again. Without memory or a video card you should definately get some beeps. If not, even remove processor. If your processor is fried I would expect beeps, too. But perhaps even the beeps won't work without a processor.

Hope you find the problem!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu*
> 
> Hey guys I got an issue with my board... I have been using my comp all day then I shut it down and when I went to turn it back on the fans all turned on to 100% like it normally does when I start it up. But instead of a POST screen I get nothing on the screen and the fans stay at 100%. I have tried rebooting a few times and nothing has changed. I really hope the board is okay and that I can get this sorted ASAP.
> Thanks
> Andrew


Sounds like a failed overclock to me. Did you change any settings in the BIOS recently?

I had an experience where I increased some settings, boot to Windows fine, and then upon reboot the board wouldn't post, it would just hang with 100% fans. Normally, the board would catch this and automatically reset the settings to allow you to get back into the BIOS, but from my experience, when certain settings work at least once before, the board has a hard time catching it when it doesn't post with those same settings.

So, try reseting the CMOS first, and if that doesn't work, then start pulling components out of your system as ZonderZout suggested. Start with removing your memory first, as that should be the easiest.


----------



## monohouse

is anyone familiar with a board that goes by the name P5QD Turbo ? I can't find any information about it, maybe someone knows this model ?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is anyone familiar with a board that goes by the name P5QD Turbo ? I can't find any information about it, maybe someone knows this model ?


P5QD TURBO is 100% identical to P5Q TURBO (just stupid Asus rebranding)..

*Asus P5Q TURBO specs*

*Asus P5QD TURBO specs*

Both are P45 chipset (ICH10R) motherboards and both have identical BIOS options..

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> P5QD TURBO is 100% identical to P5Q TURBO (just stupid Asus rebranding)..
> *Asus P5Q TURBO specs*
> *Asus P5QD TURBO specs*
> Both are P45 chipset (ICH10R) motherboards and both have identical BIOS options..
> CHEERS..


Huh, that is silly.







I wonder why ASUS did that? I suppose to get try to get more life out of this excellent board they created?









And in other news, I got my folding postbit!







Its not much, but every little bit helps.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Huh, that is silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why ASUS did that? I suppose to get try to get more life out of this excellent board they created?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news, I got my folding postbit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not much, but every little bit helps.


Congrats jetpak12!









Regarding to the difference between P5Q Turbo and P5QD Turbo, I sense some slight improvements in the newer re-branded P5Q Turbo upon comparing the physical of the two.









The P5QD Turbo could be a better buy over the P5Q Turbo if anyone are to choose between the two.


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

Just to let you know that there's a *Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!* contest/draw for you to participate to win a $2500 computer for this holiday.

Enter by proposing a rig with Rig Builder, then reply thread with purchase summary and link to your proposed rig.

Good luck!!!

Cheers,
ocman.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi All Club Members,
> Just to let you know that there's a *Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!* contest/draw for you to participate to win a $2500 computer for this holiday.
> Enter by proposing a rig with Rig Builder, then reply thread with purchase summary and link to your proposed rig.
> Good luck!!!
> Cheers,
> ocman.


You need 500 posts though to enter.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You need 500 posts though to enter.


Not anymore... admin changed it to *250* total posts now.


----------



## ocman

*Ultimate Laptop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) - Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!*
- Intel Core i7-2670QM (2.2GHz), 15.6" HD (1920x1080) LED, 16GB RAM DDR3, 1.5TB (2 x 750GB) HDD 7200RPM, NVIDIA GTX 560M 3GB GDDR5 Graphics, Leather Palm Rest, Bluetooth, Bluray Disc Burner, 802.11b/g/n, Webcam 2.0M, Multi Card Reader, HDMI, USB 3.0, 8 Cell, Windows 7 Ultimate, 2-year Global Warranty, (Lamborghini Carrying Bag and Black Mouse)

I would want to add an additional 8 cell battery and an additional 3 yr global warranty.

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*ASUS VX7SX-DH71 - Lamborghini Notebook (Limited Edition-Black) - Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!*

or

*Ultimate Desktop:*

*Purchase Summary:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012 - For "Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*
Intel Core i7 3930K 6 Core 12MB 3.2GHZ Hyperthreading Unlocked LGA2011 Processor No HSF
ASUS Rampage IV EXTREME/BF3 E-ATX LGA2011 X79 DDR3 SATA3 USB3.0 5PCI-E16 SLI CrossFireX Motherboard
EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked with Free "Batman: Arkham City" Game Download coupon included, 1536 MB GDDR5, Dual-DualLink DVI, mini HDMI and PCI-E 2.0 SLI Graphics Card - 015-P3-1582-A1
G.SKILL F3-17000CL11Q-16GBZL Ripjawsz 16GB 4X4GB DDR3-2133 CL11-11-11-30 Sandy Bridge E Memory Kit
Kingston HyperX 120GB 2.5IN SATA3 SandForce SF-2281 SSD Solid State Disk Drive With Mounting Kit
LG BH12LS38 12X Blu Ray Rewriter SATA Black Lightscribe 3D Playback
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 LGA2011 Heatpipe Cooler W/ 140MM & 120MM PWM Fans
Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 CMPSU-850AX 850W ATX Fully Modular 80PLUS Gold Power Supply
Cooler Master HAF X Full Tower w/ SuperSpeed USB 3.0 w/ Window w/ Black Interior ATX Case (RC-942-KKN1)

*Proposed Rig Link:*
*Ultimate Build 2011/2012 - For "Win Your [My] Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"*

Check out the screenshot I got on RigBuilder page:


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Not anymore... admin changed it to *250* total posts now.


Woot! Thanks for the heads-up! I would have missed the change.









Hmm, I've had a prospective build in mind for some time now. But Ivy Bridge isn't out yet, so there will just be a few changes.









And @ your builds:
Looking good! Glad your sticking with ASUS.







I tried to convince my brother to get one of those Ferrari laptops (I think they were made by Acer?) a year ago, since he's a huge Ferrari fan. They were actually pretty affordable, less than $1000 iirc and looked neat. The Lamborghini one looks really neat as well!









I'll post back when my build is up.









EDIT: Ok, I'm in!









http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3830219



EDIT2: I'd like to add that my future upgrade plans don't involve Sandy Bridge (unless of course I happen to win







), but it will definitely will have a dedicated WC build. The H70 has served me so well, I've just got to try out a full water-cooling setup!

I also had to scale back my build in a couple places (golly, EK waterblocks are expensive!). I dropped a Blu-Ray burner, a 256GB SSD, and a Titanium HD sound card. I guess $2,500 doesn't cover as much as I thought, maybe I should have stuck with regular Sandy instead of SB-E.


----------



## ocman

Thanks jetpak12!!!

It's funny that not many people thought of building a laptop for the contest. Until I have mine built.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, that was actually a pretty nice idea. With desktop builds you can build each part over time, distributing the cost. That's harder to do with a laptop!

When I started with my dream build, I began with components I would buy normally, and then suddenly I thought, "Wait, a sec, let's go all out with this!" So I dropped the 2500K and went SB-E.









And to everyone, don't forget to enter to win an Intel SSD and a Ducky mechanical keyboard!


----------



## olly230

I'm not 'experienced' enough to enter and its double the budget (optimus maximus keyboard doesn't help







) but what the hay.

http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835506


----------



## ZonderZout

I got back to fiddling with my OC again.
I found out that drastically increasing the vcore fixes the instability. But of course it also increases heat.
Apparently running 420 FSB requires me to set the vcore to 1.35v!

Now just checking with you guys... 420 FSB and 1.35v vcore, does that sound good, or is vcore way to high here?
My temps when running P95 large FTT are running around 65 degrees. (with scythe Ninja3 fan @100%)
But I haven't run the test for very long yet, so they could climb even higher.

So what do you guys think?


----------



## ZonderZout

Temps are steady now +/- 1 degree.
Really want to know if these are acceptable temps before I go any further. :s


----------



## jetpak12

I think the usual aim is below 75C for heavy benches (P95/IBT/OCCT), although I'm not sure if its the same for quad cores as it is for duos.

1.35V for vcore doesn't sound too bad, mine (dual-core) needs 1.39 to reach 4.2 GHz on a 450 MHz FSB. I do know that quads can be a bit more difficult to overclock.

Sorry, I don't have any definitive answers for you, but as long as its stable, and below 70C, I'd say your in good shape, and I think you still have a little room to push it further if you can.


----------



## ocman

ZonderZout, your cpu temps are still safe. Just don't let them go above 74 C or 75 C.









As for VCore... Any at or under 1.4V is fine for sure. I might even think VCore going up to 1.45V is okay too. But don't quote me on the latter statement.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> I'm not 'experienced' enough to enter and its double the budget (optimus maximus keyboard doesn't help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but what the hay.
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3835506


Good Job olly230! Some very nice choices!


----------



## ocman

Reserved.

*P.S.:* ZonderZout, nice one!









Earlier today, I've discovered that I'm actually a winner for one of the cash prizes. Even though it's not the biggest one yet... I'm happy.


----------



## ZonderZout

Occupied.


----------



## monohouse

thanks KingT

I have an Asus P5Q, and I've been having some trouble getting it's memory to optimal performance (everything else overclocked nicely to maximum without tampering with any additional voltages)
on my last DDR2 gigabyte platform (GA-P35-DS3R) I've had memory latency of ~200 cycles (53.2 ns) at 480 FSB 1:1 ratio (without changing the latency of the DRAM itself it is at a default 5-5-5-18)

Code:



Code:


stride  4       8       16      32      64      128     256     512
size (Kb)
1       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
2       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
4       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
8       3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
16      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
32      3       3       3       3       3       3       3       3
64      3       4       5       9       14      14      14      14
128     3       4       5       9       14      14      14      14
256     3       4       5       9       14      14      14      14
512     3       4       5       9       14      14      14      14
1024    3       4       5       9       14      14      14      14
2048    3       4       5       9       14      14      15      15
4096    3       4       5       9       15      15      16      17
8192    3       4       5       9       34      149     171     174
16384   3       4       5       9       34      193     194     197
32768   3       4       5       9       34      194     199     203

but with the P5Q I am getting ~250 at 32768/512 (also at 5-5-5-18)
I am using the latest hacked bios (2102)
I've tried to enable the bios settings: MEM. OC Charger, DRAM Read Training, DRAM Static Read Control (this last one doesn't work)
my RAM is Corsair TWIN2X6400-C4 (EPP 4-4-4-12)
I also tried setting A.I Clock Twister to Strong and Stronger and FSB Strap to 400 mhz, but none of these values have any effect on the latency that I am measuring

except for Ai Transaction Booster, which when enabled allows to change the performance level parameter, which did help (with the lowest bootable value of 10) reduce the 32768/512 latency to 220 cycles (57 ns), a significant improvement but I still feel like I am missing something here, I am supposed to have ~200 cycles

maybe it has to do with one of those Pull-In of CHA/B PH 1/2/3 settings ?
but I have no idea what that is and which of these to enable, maybe someone knows these settings ?
can FSB Termination Voltage allow me to set a lower performance level ? what does the performance level parameter depend on ?


----------



## KingT

Well you cannot have identical latency on two very different motherboards with different chipsets..

I don't know what program you're using to measure memory latency,but I always use *Everest/Aida 64 memory benchmark* or *MaXXmem benchmark*..

A.I Clock Twister and Performance level do have a great imapct on memory bandwidth and latency on P5Q motherboards..

But when you're running *FSB:RAM = 1:1* then *lowest possible Performance Level is 10* on P45 chipset (P5Q)..

If you're running for example *5:6 ratio* then it's possible to use lower *Performance Level*,most likely *value 8*..

AI Clock Twister do have imapct on memory bandwidth/latency going from Lighter to Strong,but most likely that *system would be stable with Moderate* setting..

FSB voltage does not have any impact on memory performance as FSB voltage is used to stabilize "link" between CPU and NB during hugh FSB freq..

P.S.: Memory speed/timing latencies do not have any significant imapct on performance of LGA 775 system!!!

My P5QC motherboard supports both DDR2 and DDR3 memory so when *I upgraded from 1066MHz CL5 Kingston DDR2 (running @ 920MHz, 5-5-5-15) to a DDR3 Kingston 1600MHz CL9 (running @ 1224MHz 7-7-7-20)* there was *almost none performance increase* in memory bandwidth..

Also @ normal everyday operation THERE'S NO INCREASE IN PERFORMANCE!!! (gaming etc.)

Here are screenshots"

*DDR2 @ 918MHz 5-5-5-15 (459MHz FSB, PL=10):*



*DDR3 @ 1224MHz, 7-7-7-20 (459MHz FSB, PL=11):*



CHEERS..


----------



## monohouse

I am using Everest/MaXXmem
A.I Clock Twister going from Moderate to Stronger (highest setting) improved memory read bandwidth in MaXXmem by 100 MB/s, everything else is the same as in Moderate
I managed to set performance level to 9 once from within software using MemSet, but it didn't have a significant impact and the next time I tried the system was frozen
yes on 775 high performance memory isn't worth it, I guess you only need it to keep up with the FSB so that the cpu frequency can be increased
but I can tell the improvement in latency, the menus appear faster, when going from 250 to 220 clocks


----------



## olly230

I was just having a rummage in my bios and I found the page with the fan profile setting is hanging.
5 second delay when scrolling through options

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> I was just having a rummage in my bios and I found the page with the fan profile setting is hanging.
> 5 second delay when scrolling through options
> Has anyone else had this?


Not sure, but situations like that... a BIOS re-flash and/or reset to optimize default should fix it!









BIOS links in the 1st page!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> I am using Everest/MaXXmem
> A.I Clock Twister going from Moderate to Stronger (highest setting) improved memory read bandwidth in MaXXmem by 100 MB/s, everything else is the same as in Moderate
> I managed to set performance level to 9 once from within software using MemSet, but it didn't have a significant impact and the next time I tried the system was frozen
> yes on 775 high performance memory isn't worth it, I guess you only need it to keep up with the FSB so that the cpu frequency can be increased
> but I can tell the improvement in latency, the menus appear faster, when going from 250 to 220 clocks


It seems setting AI Clock Twister on *AUTO* works better for me.









Also, VCore has the greatest influence on the system stable.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> but with the P5Q I am getting ~250 at 32768/512 (also at 5-5-5-18)
> *I am using the latest hacked bios (2102)*


That could be the problem, I tried swapping to that BIOS and had worse memory performance for some reason. IME enabling pull-ins has a similar effect (and consequences) of lowering PL by a notch, but more to do with stability.


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

Links for Newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver have been updated in the 1st page!









Thanks to MUff1N for providing the updates!









ocman.


----------



## ocman

Oh god... I was 2 posts off from being selected as the lucky winner of the $2500 dream computer for holiday... User Frank08 got it... Oh well... fun researching for parts though.

*P.S.: Wish All club members a Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## KingT

Meh, you'll get it next time,don't worry..









Happy hollidays guys..









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Hi, guys... A little Bump for the P5Q team...

Is it me, or has the whole OCN just died after the forum change?

I tried to edit a little in my P8P67/P8Z68 Club, and there seems to be very limited options with regards to selecting text color and fonts... It turned me even more off than I already was...

Anyway, happy Christmas


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Meh, you'll get it next time,don't worry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy hollidays guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks and Happy Holidays KingT!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Hi, guys... A little Bump for the P5Q team...
> 
> Is it me, or has the whole OCN just died after the forum change?
> 
> I tried to edit a little in my P8P67/P8Z68 Club, and there seems to be very limited options with regards to selecting text color and fonts... It turned me even more off than I already was...
> 
> Anyway, happy Christmas


Happy Christmas turrican9!!!









It's not you or me... it's OCN... the colour option is screwed up not working properly with no options to choose different colours

I did my greeting by changing COLOR=008B00 /COLOR (the default one being green when font colour button is clicked) to COLOR=RED /COLOR (with the missing square brackets)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Thanks and Happy Holidays KingT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas turrican9!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not you or me... it's OCN... the colour option is screwed up not working properly with no options to choose different colours
> I did my greeting by changing COLOR=008B00 /COLOR (the default one being green when font colour button is clicked) to COLOR=RED /COLOR (with the missing square brackets)


Actually, if you go to preferences above your thread and select 'rich text' from there, you can actually select colors. I've just tried it. Works rather well. You will also get an easy to use edit tool


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Actually, if you go to preferences above your thread and select 'rich text' from there, you can actually select colors. I've just tried it. Works rather well. You will also get an easy to use edit tool


Thanks for the reminder turrican9!


----------



## ocman

*Merry Christmas to All!!!*


----------



## ocman

*Wish you all are enjoying Christmas!!!*


----------



## turrican9

Thanks ocman!

Just wanted to give feedback on something... Turns out all my 2GB chips of Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12 mem have a bug causing them to fail (get unstable) if my system have been up for several days. I've tried running them in all kinds of speeds and timings, it will eventually happen no matter what. Also, no matter if I use 2x2GB or 4x2GB, it will happen. And I've tried 3 different motherboards (Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E). To get my system stable again, I have to clear cmos.

Oh, yeah, I've found other people via Google with these problems, using these excact sticks of RAM. There are no solution. If I use my 2x1GB kit (Same type of RAM) it does not happen.

So I've mixed my Crucial 2x1GB kit with some old cheap 2x1GB PC5300 Crucial Value kit. Running them at 800 5-5-5-15 with no problems.

So I have 12GB with useless RAM  Maybe this can explain some of the woes I had in the past


----------



## ocman

@ turrican9 Good findings!!!









Btw, last night, I almost got to this chick I saw at the Christmas party... she's 17... heard she just broke up with her bf... not sure virgin or not... oh well whatever... she's kinda hot looking but towards the bytchy type... sorry... I kinda have a thing for hot looking bytches...







I might be direct and make a move if next time I see her around... LOL... what a sucker.


----------



## KingT

LoL You better step up your game son..
















"He who dares - wins!!!" just like Del Boy said in British TV comedy show "Only fools and horses"..









BTW I'm unable to be on OCN via Mozilla browser,it doesn't work properly,as i can't log in as it cycles as "refreshing/loading" page continuously..

So I have to use WIE to be on OCN..









What a fail this new and "improved my ass" OCN really is..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

@ KingT Thanks for the advice!

What version of firefox are you using? I'm using Firefox 8.0... going to upgrade it to version 9.0... and see if they have really improve on anything.


----------



## ocman

*Boxing Day Update:* So 2 more hours Boxing Day (Dec. 26th) will come to an end for me. So far I've bought nothing... despite there were some good deals from computer retail chains... nothing that I really need to buy... and the ones I'm looking for aren't on sale or available. (e.g. Q9550 or Q9650)

Did anyone else buy something recently (such as on Boxing Day, Christmas Day, Christmas Eve... etc.) ?


----------



## Reuma

I'll join this club , loves this mobo.

P5Q Pro Turbo /w Intel C2D e8500 @ 4ghz (500x8) :3


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> I'll join this club , loves this mobo.
> 
> P5Q Pro Turbo /w Intel C2D e8500 @ 4ghz (500x8) :3


Hi Reuma! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!









Would you like to post some CPU-Z validations for the 4GHz OC?









Feel free to post and reference the info in this club!







Check the 1st page for mobos resource.









*Happy Holidays and Happy Overclocking!!!*









*P.S.:* Do have your system info filled out with *RigBuilder*! (the method on the new OCN)


----------



## Reuma

Here it is









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170177

Btw thx, I forgot to use the Rigbuilder


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170177
> 
> Btw thx, I forgot to use the Rigbuilder


Good job on the oc Reuma!









btw are planning to keep using your E8500 as a secondary after upgrading to Core i7 2600K?

*P.S.: I've placed an order for a 2 pin 24" audio cable a few days ago... still waiting for it to arrive to store for pick up... no known pending schedule so far.*


----------



## Reuma

Yes, because I dont have a lot of money, I've never went (a lot of time) far than 4Ghz with my actual rig, only in a oc. tournament here where I live in Galicia, I have reached 4799 Mhz (600x8) on air a few minutes but enough to win in SuperPi calc vs. a 1st Gen Core i7 950.

So with this little piece of my life the answer is, yes, I will still using my old rig , for server or going for more than 4Ghz with better cooling solutions.
(Sry my English is so poor)

For me , the E8500 is a great processor I bought this little one in 2008 and it survived my first rig Mobo a P5N-T DELUXE (Who died, dunno why) and the actual P5Q PRO TURBO.


----------



## ocman

@ Reuma

Good job you did in the tournament! Your English isn't poor at all!







Do people speak Spanish in Galicia?

E8500 is arguably the best dual core among! And you sure did make a nice move to P5Q PRO Turbo after your P5N-T DELUXE died on you!









Would Noctua NH-D14 be a great air cooling alternative or are you thinking of water cooling with XSPC Rasa 750 RX360? Worth the trouble?









Btw, my next major upgrade is only due in 2014 the earliest (2015 is the actual)... In between at best, I'll upgrade to a quad core CPU and/or a better video card to go with my sig rig... without exceeding the budget of building a new rig. I believe $250-ish. I understand there are other ways to handle this that can save me more money.


----------



## Reuma

Anwers:

1. Yes in Galicia we speak Spanish.
2. I think that the NH-D14 is the best air cooling solution for desktop processors.
3. Mmmmm about Water cooling... I know these Corsair H100-H70 etc solutions or CoolIt ECO but I'm very afraid about leaks, 'cause if one leak could damage the rig, I know that I couldnt afford the repair, so I prefer AirCooling.
4. I loved my P5n-T Deluxe but nforce780i was tooooo hot ( 76ºC) I helped it a little with a 4cm fan, then it went down to 50ºC.

The board died during a trip from a friends house to my home (about 10 min in car) when I arrived home the rig started properly, the next day, the mobo didnt work , tried with spare cpus, rams, graphics card, Hdds etc. Finally in my Pc Shop they give me de possibility to choose any board I want that fits perfectly with my system so I picked up the P5Q PRO TURBO.

About chipset temps, how can I know the temp of the P45? I use AIDA64 to control the general temps of the system and coretemp for the processor.


----------



## Petrol

Welcome, Reuma. Galicia seems like such a cool place to live







I prefer to use HWmonitor to keep an eye on NB and other temps. Watercooling is definitely the way to go IMHO. I've had a few leaks because I'm impatient and never leak-test a new loop but whatever, never had it extend my downtime.

ocman, lots of good sales this time of year







I might still get over to CanadaComputers for another SSD (I bought my first one on a Boxing Week sale too!) because they're so good. Truth of the matter is I'm considering upgrading to AMD so I can have a reasonably fast quad-core system. I would love to stay with the P5Q but the cost of C2Q chips is so high that it makes more sense to go AMD for the DDR3 and more PCI-e slots. Since 775 parts seem to hold their value so well maybe I could get a good price for the P5Q as well. But first, I need to prove to myself it can run stable at 500 FSB then I will be confident







Sadly it's tougher to achieve on the base model P5Q but I have faith


----------



## Reuma

Hi Petrol! , Galicia is a cool and COLD place (Perfect for OC) to live







, about Water Cooling I think I could give it a try if I can afford enough money







. ( I know Water Cooling is best but , there is the leak problem that I'm afraid of







)

I dont like new AMD Bulldozer arquitecture, yes for OC but I've seen a lot of benchmarks of Phenom x6 1100T pwning FX 81xx Bulldozer, altought they are cheap.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Welcome, Reuma. Galicia seems like such a cool place to live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use HWmonitor to keep an eye on NB and other temps. Watercooling is definitely the way to go IMHO.


^ Agree ^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> ocman, lots of good sales this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might still get over to CanadaComputers for another SSD (I bought my first one on a Boxing Week sale too!) because they're so good. Truth of the matter is I'm considering upgrading to AMD so I can have a reasonably fast quad-core system. I would love to stay with the P5Q but the cost of C2Q chips is so high that it makes more sense to go AMD for the DDR3 and more PCI-e slots. Since 775 parts seem to hold their value so well maybe I could get a good price for the P5Q as well. But first, I need to prove to myself it can run stable at 500 FSB then I will be confident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it's tougher to achieve on the base model P5Q but I have faith


Nice Petrol! So I was at one of the CC store waiting at number 16 in the queue on Boxing day... and just 20 minutes before the store opens, my dad told me he wanted to go home and didn't want to wait... so I didn't get anything... and now most of the goodies are basically gone... I was going to get Corsair 32GB usb 3.0 flash drive and maybe an Intel SSD... I don't really need them though... so whatever.

I woke up at 5:30AM on that day... and I went to Bad Boys with my dad... and turned out that the 51" HDTV (on sale for $400) were all gone... what a waste of time.

The first time ever in 10 years, I didn't buy anything on Boxing Day (excluding last year since I was on a trip).

*P.S.:* All Club Members: Remember to cast your vote for the poll at the top!


----------



## Reuma

Arrrrrrgh Im making the new rig at the online store and I'm so *$%& hesitant about the mobo :'(


----------



## ocman

@Reuma

What's your budget and needs for the mobo? (Assuming you are getting Core i7 2500K or 2600K)

*Mainstream:* ASUS P8Z68-V Pro GEN3

*High End:* ASUS Maximus IV EXTREME-Z

AsRock's pretty good too! I like the Fatal1ty Professional Series.

*P.S.:* All Club Members: Remember to cast your vote for the poll at the top!


----------



## Reuma

Unsure between P8P67 DELUXE or P8Z68 DELUXE/GEN3 ~.~

For me I'll go with Z68 but I heard that SSD caching is not the great thing and the performance difference between p67 and z68 is small, with p67 i can afford a little bit money.


----------



## ocman

@Reuma Newer is better. Go with GEN3.

If you really don't need SSD caching and the other feature... go with P67 series.

*Note:* P series don't offer onboard graphics capability.


----------



## Reuma

P8Z68 deluxe /gen3 then, and it have PCIe 3.0 so I think it wont become old too fast.

PD.
Who's going to use integrated graphics with a core i7







?

Btw here is the components I selected:

CPU: Core i7 2600k

GPU: Nvidia GTX560ti

MB: P8Z68 DELUXE /GEN3

Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X 8Gb (2x 4GB) 1600Mhz CL9

Cooler: Noctua NH-D14

PSU: Corsair 750TX v2 (Would run perfectly with a 650TX? for saving money)


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> P8Z68 deluxe /gen3 then, and it have PCIe 3.0 so I think it wont become old too fast.
> PD.
> Who's going to use integrated graphics with a core i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Btw here is the components I selected:
> CPU: Core i7 2600k
> MB: P8Z68 DELUXE /GEN3
> Ram: G.Skill Ripjaws X 8Gb (2x 4GB) 1600Mhz CL9
> Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> PSU: Corsair 750TX v2


Nice setup there


----------



## ocman

@Reuma

If your budget is as high as $2500 USD! Check out my proposed rig *Ultimate Build 2011/2012!!! for "Win Your Dream Computer ($2,500) For The Holidays!"* as reference!!!

Pure awesome...







and a waste of money too...









*P.S.:* Once you finish your new build, remember to join *turrican9*'s _*>>The Official ASUS P8P67/P8Z68 Series Owners Club>>*_ !!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Reuma

It will cost me around 800€ @[email protected] for me is a LOT of money. I've worked so hard T_T

Btw your 2500$ rig Its awesome O_O hope u win.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> It will cost me around 800€ @[email protected] for me is a LOT of money. I've worked so hard T_T
> 
> Btw your 2500$ rig Its awesome O_O hope u win.


Thanks Reuma! But the contest is over already... someone else won... the user who posted 2 posts above me...


----------



## Reuma

Didn't know sry, Now Im trying to revive an AMD 939 with broken pin









===15 minutes have passed===

**** It runs again like the first day, I dont believe it , it was repaired with a common electric cooper cable putted in the hole of the broken pin.


----------



## turrican9

Cheers


----------



## Reuma

Well I have a new (100% Free of charge) Pc with parts picked from trash of Computer Stores.

It is called: iTrash2s

CPU: AMD Athlon64 3700+ /w Broken pin, socket 939 (It works)
RAM: 2x1Gb Kingston 400mhz DDR1
Cooler: AMD FX-8150 Stock Cooler (It fits







)
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 7600GT Passive /w 8cm Cooler Master Fan. (The Gpu was repaired via kitchen furnace)
MB: ASUS A8N SLI DELUXE
PSU: Somethin' v2 600W (Picture of the PSU has several damage)
HDD: 80gb Seagate IDE

It is running prime95 right now and the temps in the system are all below 35ºC.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Well I have a new (100% Free of charge) Pc with parts picked from trash of Computer Stores.
> 
> It is called: iTrash2s
> 
> CPU: AMD Athlon64 3700+ /w Broken pin, socket 939 (It works)
> RAM: 2x1Gb Kingston 400mhz DDR1
> Cooler: AMD FX-8150 Stock Cooler (It fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> GPU: Nvidia Geforce 7600GT Passive /w 8cm Cooler Master Fan. (The Gpu was repaired via kitchen furnace)
> MB: ASUS A8N SLI DELUXE
> PSU: Somethin' v2 600W (Picture of the PSU has several damage)
> HDD: 80gb Seagate IDE
> 
> It is running prime95 right now and the temps in the system are all below 35ºC.


Oh god... I wish I can spot trash sites like that here in Canada...









Good for you Reuma!









*P.S.:* Reuma, take some nice pictures of your 775 rig and I'll link them on the 1st page beside your username!









*P.P.S.:* Also, Mind show us rig pics of your 100% cost free AMD rig?


----------



## ocman

*Happy New Year's Eve Everyone!!!*
















*P.S.: All club members: Have your 775 rig pics (interior & exterior) posted here and I'll link your post in the 1st page!!!*


----------



## Reuma

Here is my rig.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38988982/IMG_0034.JPG

Happy New Year to everyone!!!!!


----------



## ocman

*Happy New Year!!!*
















*Wish All Club Members ALL THE BEST in 2012!!!*
















*Have a Smooth 2012!!!*



























*Best Wishes,*

*ocman*


----------



## KingT

Hapy New year people..









May 2012 be so much better then previous year in every way possible..









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Happy New Year, P5Qers! Tomorrow marks a special day for me; I'll be replacing my P5Q







I'm actually feeling anxiety about the situation because of how much I've loved the P5Q but I need more cores for my coming tasks and the prohibitive cost of Core 2 Quad chips has forced me to look in another direction... a greener direction...

I still have enough leftover parts from prior builds to resurrect the P5Q as a functional machine though, so I plan to turn it into a personal server. I'll be switching to an ISP with no transfer cap soon, just need to find one for the server too then life will be sweet


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Happy New Year, P5Qers! Tomorrow marks a special day for me; I'll be replacing my P5Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually feeling anxiety about the situation because of how much I've loved the P5Q but I need more cores for my coming tasks and the prohibitive cost of Core 2 Quad chips has forced me to look in another direction... a greener direction...
> 
> I still have enough leftover parts from prior builds to resurrect the P5Q as a functional machine though, so I plan to turn it into a personal server. I'll be switching to an ISP with no transfer cap soon, just need to find one for the server too then life will be sweet


Happy New Year Petrol! Good for you! You will remain as a part of this owners club!









I felt the same when upgrading... as for 775 cpus, sellers online are charging a fortune for the old stuff... while some buyers are crazy enough to help push the prices to new heights...









Btw, Petrol if you are still looking for cheap ISP with no caps PM me.


----------



## Improvidus

Checking back in on this thread again. Happy new year to all! Haven't done much with my Core 2 Duo build as I don't have a graphics card or hard drive for it at the moment. Only have the case, PSU, motherboard, CPU, RAM leftover. Not sure what I'm going to do yet. Was thinking about getting a graphics card for < $150 and maybe a 1TB hard drive or cheap SSD to use it as a secondary desktop. Not sure if anyone would be interested in an ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo and e8400 but I could probably sell my old parts on eBay if I wanted to do that.

On another note, my Core i7-3930K build runs at a stable 4.8 GHz with low 80s for temperatures under load. Definitely a noticeable difference going from 4.0 GHz Core 2 Duo e8400 to that Core i7-3930K. Haven't done much lately. Overclocking Sandy Bridge is very easy. I only had to change the multiplier to get 4.5 GHz stable and 4.8 GHz didn't require a whole lot of tweaking to get a stable overclock with the lowest voltage it will run on.


----------



## ocman

*@ Improvidus*

Happy New Year! Nice to see you drop by!









Awesome X79 rig you've built there!







But getting low 80s in temperature even with watercooling???







That 3930K can sure generate heat!







Are you using high VCore?









I would be interested if you have a Q9550 or Q9650 on hand.









If you really need cash... sell it while they are still worthy.









If not, keep it as a secondary.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Happy New Year Petrol! Good for you! You will remain as a part of this owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same when upgrading... as for 775 cpus, sellers online are charging a fortune for the old stuff... while some buyers are crazy enough to help push the prices to new heights...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Petrol if you are still looking for cheap ISP with no caps PM me.


Thanks ocman! I'll get back to you about the ISP (you don't mean TSavvy do you?) Picked up my stuff today and tested it but haven't properly run it yet. What I got:

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
ASRock 970 Extreme3
8GB mushkin Blackline DDR3 1600MHz

Of course, like a true OCNer I'm wondering how far I can OC it before I even have a CPU-Z validation, let alone have the chip under water


----------



## ocman

*@ Petrol*

I have another ISP in mind, PM me for info









As for 1090T overclocking, I believe average max would be 4GHz with 1.4V or less VCore while some can push it to 4.2GHz+ with 1.4V or more VCore.









Here's the club for 1090T: *1090T Owners Club*


----------



## KingT

Hello fellow members..

I just wanted to share a couple of my Battlefield 3 videos with you..

I mostly play Recon so M98B sniper is my wepon of choice,and sure it's good..
























Sorry for not displaying them here on OCN but simply due forum platform issues I'm not able to do so..

This new OCN works horribly for me on WIE and Mozilla (typing from Chrome)..









CHEERS..


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Improvidus*
> But getting low 80s in temperature even with watercooling???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That 3930K can sure generate heat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using high VCore?


1.440 VCore under load for 4.8 GHz with 1.410 VCore at idle. 1.360 VCore under load for 4.5 GHz with 1.384 VCore at idle. Trying the new 1005 BIOS but something was triggering throttling or affecting performance as my temperatures were only reaching the high 60s and the GFlops output under LinX was low.

I'd like to keep VCore under 1.45 V for 24/7 usage. Under 1.40 V would be even better. I could run either 4.8 GHz or 4.5 GHz 24/7. Could probably even get to 5.0 GHz quite easily if I wanted to try for that. 4.8 GHz is already a 50% overclock on a hexacore processor that is already fast. I don't see any noticeable difference from 4.5 GHz to 4.8 GHz except in benchmarks. Will probably run 4.5 GHz for a while and go for 4.8 GHz - 5.0 GHz in a few years when the CPU starts getting dated. Overclocking these are pretty easy. Not really much to tweak and now that I've found stable settings for both 4.5 GHz and 4.8 GHz at the lowest VCore possible there's not a whole lot more to try for.


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* Pretty awesome sniping there KingT!
























*@ Improvidus* I never the VCore would varies quite a bit from idle to load... Good luck breaking the 5GHz barrier in future!


----------



## jetpak12

Hi everyone, I have returned from my holiday break, so I'll be posting back here in the forums again.







Nothing really report on my sig rig, except that it booted up perfectly after sitting off for about three weeks straight while I was back at my parent's house.









*@Improvidus*

You basically have my dream system. I seriously considered a 3930K shortly after they came out, but in the end I decided they're a little too pricey for my budget (just a little







). Do you have the Rasa kit cooling CPU as well as both GPUs? I would have gotten the same kit; actually, I'm still planning on getting it once I go with my current upgrade plan to the Ivy equivalent of the 2600K. Would say its sufficient to cool everything in your loop?

Sorry for getting the thread a little off track.









And finally, a belated happy 2012 to all.


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Improvidus* I never the VCore would varies quite a bit from idle to load... Good luck breaking the 5GHz barrier in future!


I changed Load Line Calibration to Medium and it doesn't vary as much now. I am still trying to figure out what is causing it to throttle. At least it seems like throttling as my load temperatures are 20 degrees C lower and my GFlops output is nearly half of what it should be. Thinking it might be something on the software or OS side as my settings in BIOS were exactly the same. I had loaded a saved profile which ran fine earlier for about three weeks. Not sure what could be causing the lower temps and lower benchmark score though. I installed all the same software. Only thing I can think of is maybe my LinX & Intel Burn Test don't have AVX support or something like that working or enabled.

*Update:* After leaving my system off for a few hours I tried again. I am now seeing 190~191 GFlops which is what I was getting previously. Temperatures are in the high 60s C at 4.5 GHz. This is actually a little bit of an improvement since going from Ultra High down to Medium for my Load-Line Calibration setting. Previously I was getting high 70s. VCore used to be 1.360 V and with Ultra High LLC and is now 1.336 V under load with Medium LLC. The 3930K is a very fast processor which is a great and easy chip to overclock! If you have the money and don't want to wait for Ivy Bridge I would definitely recommend it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have returned from my holiday break, so I'll be posting back here in the forums again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing really report on my sig rig, except that it booted up perfectly after sitting off for about three weeks straight while I was back at my parent's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Improvidus*
> 
> You basically have my dream system. I seriously considered a 3930K shortly after they came out, but in the end I decided they're a little too pricey for my budget (just a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do you have the Rasa kit cooling CPU as well as both GPUs? I would have gotten the same kit; actually, I'm still planning on getting it once I go with my current upgrade plan to the Ivy equivalent of the 2600K. Would say its sufficient to cool everything in your loop?
> 
> Sorry for getting the thread a little off track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a belated happy 2012 to all.


I should update that part. The 360mm wouldn't quite fit very well in my case unless I mounted it externally. While it could nearly fit, the heatsink at the top of my Rampage IV Extreme motherboard was in the way. I went with a 240mm radiator instead which is what my Fractal Design Arc Midi officially supports. Currently I only have my CPU water cooled and it is more than enough. If I decide to watercool a Crossfire or SLI setup I will either add a second loop or upgrade my pump. I've read that the pump that comes with the XSPC Rasa 750 kit isn't quite adequate for both CPU and GPU. It is possible I may even liquid-cool the motherboard's chipset using one of those EK water blocks or a similar block.


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12* Welcome back and Happy New Year!!!









It's okay to get off track! Many of us do it often.









*Improvidus'* X79 build is actually "the dream" of my dream build...
















*@ Improvidus* What speed can your chip hit stably with 1.4V VCore? Close to 4.7GHz?

You guys sure have plentiful dispose to spend







(wish that is the case for me







)


----------



## ZonderZout

Happy new year everybody!!
I hope that this thread will live yet another year!

KingT, that's some wicked sniping!
I am sure I would find you extremely annoying, since I hate snipers. Especially good ones









By the way, KingT, could you show me your BIOS settings for your 3.9GHz OC? I am still having trouble with getting ~3.6GHz stable (FSB 420). I think I have to go way too high on vCore (1.39xxx V) and still not stable, so I must be missing something else.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*
> 
> Happy new year everybody!!
> I hope that this thread will live yet another year!
> 
> KingT, that's some wicked sniping!
> I am sure I would find you extremely annoying, since I hate snipers. Especially good ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, KingT, could you show me your BIOS settings for your 3.9GHz OC? I am still having trouble with getting ~3.6GHz stable (FSB 420). I think I have to go way too high on vCore (1.39xxx V) and still not stable, so I must be missing something else.


Thanx dude,really appreciate it..









As for my 3.9GHz OC settings,check out 1st page of this club,they are linked there..









Happy New year..

CHEERS..


----------



## Improvidus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Improvidus* What speed can your chip hit stably with 1.4V VCore? Close to 4.7GHz?
> 
> You guys sure have plentiful dispose to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wish that is the case for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I need to try tweaking it some more with Load-Line Calibration set to Medium. I was able to get 4.5 GHz stable at 1.360 VCore and might even be able to adjust that a bit. I may be able to do 4.8 GHz at 1.400 VCore set in BIOS if I tweak the correct settings. Might try for for a low VCore overclock of between 4.8 GHz - 5.0 GHz later one of these weekends if I have time.


----------



## ocman

*@ ZonderZout* Happy New Year!!! Thanks for the wish for the club!!!









*@ Improvidus* Nice! Looking forward to check your screenshots and/or videos!









*@ KingT* The youtube videos display worked for me luckily!


----------



## turrican9

Update on my 6x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC6400 4-4-4-12-2.0v sticks:

I found a problem which caused unstability with these chips after several days uptime. Tried them in GA-P35 DS3R, P5Q PRO Turbo and P5Q-E. No matter what speed or timings they would get unstable if my system had been up for several days (3- 5) days. I had to clear cmos to make them stable again.

Testing right now in my GA-P35 DS3R... I'm over 4 days uptime now, using 2x2GB + those two 2x1GB Crucial sticks.. They should normally crap out Prime95 by this time... However, I tried adjusting RAM volts to 2.1v (equal to about 2.064v in the Gigabyte board) when I installed them again... So this seems to be the clue..

Funny thing, I remember in the back of my mind reading long time ago, in a forum about a guy claiming these chips needed ~ 2.06xx volts to be stable, no matter speed or timings..

So I think I've found the solution here... Good for me, since I have 12GB of these sticks 

So now I will probably install my P5Q-E again, and overclock my Q9650 to 4.2GHz Yeah!


----------



## ZonderZout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Thanx dude,really appreciate it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for my 3.9GHz OC settings,check out 1st page of this club,they are linked there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year..
> CHEERS..


I'm particulary interested in what your vCore is at.


----------



## ocman

*@ turrican9* I admire your fighter attitude!









*@ ZonderZout* I believe the VCore KingT's set is below 1.4V... e.g. 1.392V









*P.S.:* Does having FSB Parity really make a difference? I noticed both *Q9450* and *Q9550* have it but *Q9650* doesn't... weird. Any clue guys? Should I pursue the last stated option if it goes for $175 CAD?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZonderZout*
> 
> I'm particulary interested in what your vCore is at.


My Q9550 is P95 stable @ 3.9GHz (459MHz FSB) with 1.28V under full LOAD, with LLC = ON, (1.29V set in the BIOS)..

So for 24/7 I set my Vcore in the BIOS @ 1.30625V because I want that 1.28V as my IDLE voltage(due LLC kicking ON only with load on the CPU)..

By setting my stable LOAD Vcore as my IDLE voltage I avoid getting BSOD's at idle state as LLC does not kick in at idle..

Hope you understood me..

P.S.: Vcore is defined by "quality of binning" of the CPU, so every CPU reacts differently to Vcore!!

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*, thanks mate









It's been five days now, and still going strong... so it will be some P5Q-E love here soon. This strange problem with these excact Crucial Ballistix chips explains alot of the strange problems I've been having the last year when overclocking and posting in here, I believe.

A Q9650 paired with a P5Q-E at 4.2GHz is very strong, and beats out all of AMD's offerings.. And this coming from the so called dead socket 775. Also, when I use 2x2GB + 2x1GB of these Crucial sticks I have the possibility to run them stable at 1168MHz CAS 6-5-6-15-2t in my P5Q-E, as I've done before. However, this time around I know about their strange behaviour when system has been up and running for several days. And the key, as I've said, lies in their Voltage range.


----------



## ocman

*@ turrican9*

It's mostly being VCore for me when overclocking my E5200... I'm okay lucky.









I have a question about investing in old tech again... a used Q9650 for $175 worth it? what's the performance difference between Q9650 (@ 3GHz and @ 4GHz oc'ed) vs my E5200 @ 4GHz?

*P.S.:* I'm also considering getting myself P5Q PRO Turbo + quad core to replace my HPTC and to upgrade my sig rig... for $100. Worth the pain?

*P.P.S.:* Currently in progress of evaluating another deal... I'll report back once I've seal it. Should be good if price stays within range...
















*Hooray!!! This is my post number 1500!!!*


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ turrican9*
> 
> It's mostly being VCore for me when overclocking my E5200... I'm okay lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question about investing in old tech again... a used Q9650 for $175 worth it? what's the performance difference between Q9650 (@ 3GHz and @ 4GHz oc'ed) vs my E5200 @ 4GHz?
> 
> *P.S.:* I'm also considering getting myself P5Q PRO Turbo + quad core to replace my HPTC and to upgrade my sig rig... for $100. Worth the pain?
> 
> *P.P.S.:* Currently in progress of evaluating another deal... I'll report back once I've seal it. Should be good if price stays within range...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hooray!!! This is my post number 1500!!!*


I should think a Q9650 at 4GHz is alot faster VS a E5200 at 4GHz. Q9650 has alot more cache and have two more cores.

That price would have been a very good deal here in Norway at least, considering how overpriced these can get. However, I cannot say if it is a good deal over there.

A Q9550/Q9650 at 4GHz is faster than any AMD offering at the same speed. AMD's offerings need about 200MHz more to match a yorkfield at the same clock frequency. So there is still life in 775. As long as you feel you can make a good deal, I say go for it.


----------



## Mechrock

Not sure if this is the right place or not, but I feel like it is...

I just got a Kingston HyperX ssd. It can go up to 555 MB/s read and 510 write with sata 6. Being on the p5q pro turbo, I only have sata 2. It seems I'm restricted to around 200 with burst up to 230ish using hdtune. Shouldn't I be getting closer to 280MB/s?

Can someone confirm they are getting faster than 200MB/s with their ssd?


----------



## turrican9

Some Skyrim results (Both Systems are same everything else. I just switched motherboards and CPU cooler. Same Windows install. And yeah, these are not the latest Beta drivers from Nvidia, which are Optimized for Skyrim. These are the latest WHQL - 285.79 drivers. This was just to compare the two CPU frequencies.):

*[email protected], Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 5-5-5-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*



*[email protected], ASUS P5Q-E, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 6-5-6-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*



BTW: Using Skyboost to improve FPS in both tests

Holy cow! The soundcard in ASUS P5Q-E is at least 10 times better VS Sound in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R! Music is so much more enjoyable in the P5Q-E. Even if I'm using some cheap Creative 2+1 Analog speakers!.

Also, Now that I've found that these Ballistix chips has to be set to the correct voltage from day one, I'm thinking this will be a helluva ride! I've missed my P5Q-E!

*Antec 300/P5Q-E/Q9650/GTX 260 Build:*


----------



## turrican9

Here is a tribute to the P5Q team and you *ocman*






Long live the greatness of this Club!


----------



## Petrol

ocman, $175 for the Q9650 sounds like a good deal, if I knew of that option I might have just gotten that. Ah well, I guess I'll check out the 1090T club now that I finally got it up and running







P5Q definitely will remain in action as my secondary rig. I had to retrofit my old Zalman 9500CPNS to make it fit this AM3+ board but it does the job admirably! With very minimal fussing about I've got this CPU OC'd to 3.8GHz with pretty low vCore. I might try disabling 2 cores and going for 4GHz just to see if I can prove *turrican* wrong about his 3rd to last post


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place or not, but I feel like it is...
> I just got a Kingston HyperX ssd. It can go up to 555 MB/s read and 510 write with sata 6. Being on the p5q pro turbo, I only have sata 2. It seems I'm restricted to around 200 with burst up to 230ish using hdtune. Shouldn't I be getting closer to 280MB/s?
> Can someone confirm they are getting faster than 200MB/s with their ssd?


I can't answer your question definitively, but I do see similar results with my OCZ Vertex (Gen 1, rated only for SATA II). It does seem to max out right at ~230 MB/s.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I should think a Q9650 at 4GHz is alot faster VS a E5200 at 4GHz. Q9650 has alot more cache and have two more cores.
> 
> That price would have been a very good deal here in Norway at least, considering how overpriced these can get. However, I cannot say if it is a good deal over there.
> 
> A Q9550/Q9650 at 4GHz is faster than any AMD offering at the same speed. AMD's offerings need about 200MHz more to match a yorkfield at the same clock frequency. So there is still life in 775. As long as you feel you can make a good deal, I say go for it.


turrican9, I think the deal is good and but not ideal... my price for it would be around $150. (they were selling for $150-160 just a few months ago)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechrock*
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place or not, but I feel like it is...
> 
> I just got a Kingston HyperX ssd. It can go up to 555 MB/s read and 510 write with sata 6. Being on the p5q pro turbo, I only have sata 2. It seems I'm restricted to around 200 with burst up to 230ish using hdtune. Shouldn't I be getting closer to 280MB/s?
> 
> Can someone confirm they are getting faster than 200MB/s with their ssd?


Mechrock, my Intel 320 80GB SATA2 SSD is around the same... please check out my *review* of the product for more info.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Here is a tribute to the P5Q team and you *ocman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long live the greatness of this Club!


Great new year present for all of us!!! Thanks turrican9!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Some Skyrim results (Both Systems are same everything else. I just switched motherboards and CPU cooler. Same Windows install. And yeah, these are not the latest Beta drivers from Nvidia, which are Optimized for Skyrim. These are the latest WHQL - 285.79 drivers. This was just to compare the two CPU frequencies.):
> 
> *[email protected], Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 5-5-5-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected], ASUS P5Q-E, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 6-5-6-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Using Skyboost to improve FPS in both tests
> 
> Holy cow! The soundcard in ASUS P5Q-E is at least 10 times better VS Sound in my Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R! Music is so much more enjoyable in the P5Q-E. Even if I'm using some cheap Creative 2+1 Analog speakers!.
> 
> Also, Now that I've found that these Ballistix chips has to be set to the correct voltage from day one, I'm thinking this will be a helluva ride! I've missed my P5Q-E!
> 
> *Antec 300/P5Q-E/Q9650/GTX 260 Build:*


What dust free looking and shiny setup and the demo screenshots!!! Good job turrican9!!!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> ocman, $175 for the Q9650 sounds like a good deal, if I knew of that option I might have just gotten that. Ah well, I guess I'll check out the 1090T club now that I finally got it up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q definitely will remain in action as my secondary rig. I had to retrofit my old Zalman 9500CPNS to make it fit this AM3+ board but it does the job admirably! With very minimal fussing about I've got this CPU OC'd to 3.8GHz with pretty low vCore. I might try disabling 2 cores and going for 4GHz just to see if I can prove *turrican* wrong about his 3rd to last post


Petrol, I would say yes for now but not when compared to 3 months ago. People tends to jack up the price for these 2nd hand old stuff... depressing.









*P.S.:* Excuse for not including Spoilers for the pics and videos as they are pretty damn good to look at more than once.


----------



## turrican9

Thanks *ocman*









This P5Q-E, [email protected], 2x2GB + 2x1GB Crucial Ballistix [email protected] 6-5-6-15 is a deadly and fearsome combination. A real AMD killer. Or should we say AMD buttkicker
















Sadly it seems like the two 2GB chips that would do 1168MHz have some problems. Out of the six Crucial Ballistix 2GB sticks I have, only 2 of them + my two 1GB sticks will do 1168MHz. So it seems like I'm stuck at 1122MHz for now.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Ahoy! It's been a while since I last posted here.

I'm moving up in the world - got a used P5Q Pro Turbo a couple of hours ago







Let's see if I can get my Q6600 past 3.0GHz stable~


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Ahoy! It's been a while since I last posted here.
> I'm moving up in the world - got a used P5Q Pro Turbo a couple of hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can get my Q6600 past 3.0GHz stable~


3.2GHz should be fairly easy on a Q6600 G0. As long as it's not a B3.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Ahoy! It's been a while since I last posted here.
> 
> I'm moving up in the world - got a used P5Q Pro Turbo a couple of hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can get my Q6600 past 3.0GHz stable~
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2GHz should be fairly easy on a Q6600 G0. As long as it's not a B3.
Click to expand...

Sadly, mine's a B3.
This motherboard is looking very nice, though. While the previous one wouldn't even post at FSB400, this one does that easily.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Sadly, mine's a B3.
> This motherboard is looking very nice, though. While the previous one wouldn't even post at FSB400, this one does that easily.


Even with a B3 3.2GHz should be attainable, as long as you have good cooling. 8x 400FSB is a fine setting to try out.


----------



## turrican9

Had to tune the GTL's again. Had forgotten my settings for 4.2GHz. Stupidly they were not saved in the 4.2GHz profile either. Now I've finally found the right combination.

4.5 Hours into Large FFT's as I write this and still going strong.



Update: LoL! Worker 1 failed after 4 hours and 50 minutes. I'm calling this good enough. Will blend it overnight.


----------



## ocman

*@ Hyoketsu* I agree with turrican9! I've seen Q6600 on average can hit 3GHz. It's really not like you are trying to hit 3.6GHz with it.

*@ turrican9* Nice attempt!


----------



## Hyoketsu

I've been running 3GHz stable for half a year now.
I want moar!
Sadly, however, it looks like I won't be able to get past it. Tried all multiplier/FSB combos, cranked up the voltages like crazy, tried enabling/disabling various other settings... Regardless of what I do, at 3.2GHz, I either receive a 124 BSOD or IntelBurnTest produces an error at the 2nd result output. At 3.1-3.15GHz, IBT can pass up to 5 runs, but then produces an error as well.
Highest volts I performed tests at were 1.4vCore (due to temp limitations)... But seriously, when a jump from 1.325v to 1.4v (NB, SB, PLL, and FSB termination voltages cranked up as well) can't get the cpu to clock a measly 150-200 additional MHz, I'm fairly sure the chip is just a POS.
I'm tempted to sell the chip locally to someone who couldn't care less about OCing, and then try to find a G0... But that's a bit of a hassle...
I was also wondering about flashing to a modded BIOS, but my regular P5Q didn't benefit from it at all, so I'm very doubtful whether it would be able to break the wall.


----------



## Petrol

gonna make you guys jealous with my crazy speeds yo










just look at how efficient it is!


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> gonna make you guys jealous with my crazy speeds yo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just look at how efficient it is!


Oh my %&·$% go...- Heeeey wait a second







, I've already buyed the new hardware upgrade for my rig, cant wait until they come @[email protected], then I will do some
"middle age science" with my E8500.


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

I'm thinking, since there are fewer and fewer people owning 775 boards, why not include more boards in this Club? Thinking the whole P5Q series.. Like all the P5Q boards, including P5Q-E, Deluxe and Premium. That way one could summon the few people still into these ASUS 775 boards. Of course, not extending below or beyond the ASUS P45 series. And only the P5Q Series should be included.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> I'm thinking, since there are fewer and fewer people owning 775 boards, why not include more boards in this Club? Thinking the whole P5Q series.. Like all the P5Q boards, including P5Q-E, Deluxe and Premium. That way one could summon the few people still into these ASUS 775 boards. Of course, not extending below or beyond the ASUS P45 series. And only the P5Q Series should be included.


Good idea turrican9!!! As long as the rest of members are okay with it. I'm okay with it!









If any of you recall this from 2010 or not, we had a thought of becoming the official P5Q series club, but back then because there was the other thread made earlier (with no maintenance by the thread starter to this point in time)... I hesitated in changing this club into the official P5Q series club.









Oh well, I guess now's probably a good time.

















Anyone for another poll?


----------



## KingT

I think that it would be too confusing as there's already a P5Q series club here at OCN..

I'm not for changing anything,as there's not much more Asus P45 motherboards owners left that aren't aware of this club..

Maybe just to add "*[All Asus P45 models welcome]*" to the title and that's it..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I think that it would be too confusing as there's already a P5Q series club here at OCN..
> 
> I'm not for changing anything,as there's not much more Asus P45 motherboards owners left that aren't aware of this club..
> 
> Maybe just to add "*[All Asus P45 models welcome]*" to the title and that's it..
> 
> CHEERS..


Good idea also KingT! Maybe all "*All P5Q series mobo welcome!*"?

Maybe P45 isn't that much more compared to P5Q...

As P45 models includes the following (2 more mobos compared to P5Q series):

*Intel P45*



*Maximus II Formula*



Intel® Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Duo Ready
Support Intel next generation 45nm Multi-Core CPU
Intel® P45/ICH10R
Dual-channel DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 Support
SupremeFX X-Fi 8-CH Audio
CPU Level Up
Pin Fin Thermal Module
Speeding HDD
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*Maximus II GENE*



Intel® Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Duo Ready
Intel® P45/ICH10R
Dual-channel, DDR2 1300 Support
MemOK!
SupremeFX X-Fi built-in
CPU Level Up



*P5Q*



Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
Dual-channel DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 MHz
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS Drive Xpert
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q Deluxe*



ASUS True 16-phase Power Design
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate SSD
ASUS Drive Xpert
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q Premium*



ASUS Extreme Quad
ASUS True 16-phase Power Design
ASUS Express Gate SSD
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Drive Xpert
100% Japan-made Solid Capacitor
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q PRO*



Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
Dual-channel DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 MHz
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS Drive Xpert
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q PRO Turbo*



ASUS 8-Phase Power Design
TurboV / Turbo Key
ASUS EPU
ASUS Drive Xpert
100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors! *(VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C)*



*P5Q SE*



Intel® P45/ICH10 chipset
LGA775 socket for Intel® Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Quad/Core™2 Duo/Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core/Celeron® Processors
EPU-4 Engine
Express Gate
100% Japan-made Solid Capacitor
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q SE PLUS*



Intel® P45/ICH10 chipset
LGA775 socket for Intel® Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Quad/Core™2 Duo/Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core/Celeron® Processors
8-Phase Power Design
EPU-4 Engine
Express Gate
All High Quality Solid Capacitors
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q SE/R*



Intel® P45/ICH10R chipset
LGA775 socket for Intel® Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Quad/Core™2 Duo/Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core/Celeron® Processors
EPU-4 Engine
Express Gate
100% Japan-made Solid Capacitor
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q SE2*



Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS Express Gate
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q Turbo*



ASUS 8-Phase Power Design
ASUS EPU
ASUS Drive Xpert
TurboV / Turbo Key
100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors! (VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C)



*P5Q WS*



Intel® P45 chipset
Intel® Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Quad/ Core™2 Duo/Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core /Celeron® Processors
ASUS EPU- WS Engine
ASUS Express Gate
PCI-X Architecture
ASUS stylish heatsink
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q3*



Intel® P45 chipset
Intel® Core™2 Extreme/Core™2 Quad/ Core™2 Duo/Pentium® dual-core/Celeron® dual-core /Celeron® Processors
ASUS EPU-6 Engine(Energy Processing Unit)
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
ASUS Drive Xpert
VRD11.1 CPU support *
(* Please refer to *"CPU support list"* for detail.)



*P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n*



Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
Dual-channel DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 MHz
True16-phase Power Design
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate SSD
ASUS Drive Xpert
WiFi-AP @n
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5QC*



Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
Dual-channel DDR3 1333MHz / DDR2 1066 MHz
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*(VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C)*
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS Drive Xpert
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)

* DDR2 1066MHz DIMMs work only on the black slots for one DIMM per channel.



*P5QD Turbo*



ASUS 8-Phase Power Design
ASUS EPU
ASUS Drive Xpert
TurboV / Turbo Key
100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors!



*P5Q-E*



Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
Dual-channel DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 MHz
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS Drive Xpert
VRD11.1 CPU support (backward support VRD10.X CPU)



*P5Q-E/WiFi-AP*


Intel LGA775 Platform
Intel® P45 chipset
ASUS 8-phase Power Design
Dual-channel DDR2 1200/1066/800/667 MHz
100% High-quality Japan-made Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
*VRM 5000hrs lifespan @105°C, 500,000hrs @65°C*
ASUS EPU-6 Engine
ASUS Express Gate
ASUS Drive Xpert
WiFi-AP Solo


----------



## ocman

*How's do you guys like the new testing club name?*


----------



## jetpak12

Hmm, I really liked the "P5Q" idea, I just wish there wasn't another "official" club already present with the name...









Maybe we could compromise and be the ASUS P5Q/P45 club?







Whatever we decide to go with, this thread will always be the one true P5Q Pro/Turbo/Pro Turbo club to me.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hmm, I really liked the "P5Q" idea, I just wish there wasn't another "official" club already present with the name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we could compromise and be the ASUS P5Q/P45 club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever we decide to go with, this thread will always be the one true P5Q Pro/Turbo/Pro Turbo club to me.


jetpak12, good idea!







Let's give that a try!









There isn't one out there yet... the other one which came before this is called Asus P5Q Series Owners Thread... with no mentions of being official whatsoever.









*P.S.:* I have reverted the club name to the last one... adding welcome to all ASUS P45 owners.


----------



## Petrol

My board is just a vanilla P5Q and I've always felt welcome







IMHO the P45 chipset is the defining feature so if the club is extended to all Asus P45s it might as well be to simply ALL P45s since the BIOS will vary between all Asus P45 anyway. Not sure how the Gigabyte P45ers would feel about that, though


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> My board is just a vanilla P5Q and I've always felt welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO the P45 chipset is the defining feature so if the club is extended to all Asus P45s it might as well be to simply ALL P45s since the BIOS will vary between all Asus P45 anyway. Not sure how the Gigabyte P45ers would feel about that, though


I believe Gigabyte especially the EP45 camp is already overly crowded...


----------



## turrican9

*ocman*

Great work! That other P5Q Club is long dead.. Don't even listen to people mentioning it. It has been dead a long time, and does not even come close to your legendary club. People who are even mentioning it are just trolling.


----------



## ocman

Thanks turrican9! I do missed P5Q naming in the club title when I tried out ASUS P45 or ASUS P5Q/P45...

I wanted an overclocked account... what's it like with your account being overclocked?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Thanks turrican9! I do missed P5Q naming in the club title when I tried out ASUS P45 or ASUS P5Q/P45...
> 
> I wanted an overclocked account... what's it like with your account being overclocked?


I don't even care about the overclocked account. One can remove advertising from the site and stuff.. And yeah, one can make OCN email address.. However, I don't care about any of that. Even if you don't have that stuff, you are probably an Elite member of the OCN, in every way. At least in my opinion.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I don't even care about the overclocked account. One can remove advertising from the site and stuff.. And yeah, one can make OCN email address.. However, I don't care about any of that. Even if you don't have that stuff, you are probably an Elite member of the OCN, in every way. At least in my opinion.


I am so flattered...


----------



## neozycho

hello everyone, can someone point me where can i get the best modded bios for my P5Q pro turbo?

Is it okay to update to modded bios even though i will not overclock my system?

And also, how can i put my rig in my signature?

Thank you


----------



## KingT

@ *neozycho*

Hello and welcome..









You can find Modded BIOS on the 1st page of this club..
There are few mods,*Dillmeister's*,*Ket's*,*mrocen's*,*chenxuven's*,*rgwood's* etc.

I recommend you *Ket's* or *rgwood's* (which has newer Intel Storage driver added,memory table from maximus Formula II)

You can flash modded BIOS even if you don't wanna to overclock,it could help you woth better memory compatibility,RAID setups etc. so it's OK..

As for your signature,go to your profile and on the bottom of the page click on "edit signature text"

If you want to add your rig to your signature then click on "create a new rig"..

CHEERS..


----------



## neozycho

@ KingT

Thanks mate. Got it, will try to flash bios tonight


----------



## DW2012

Hi,

I have the following:

1. ASUS P5 Q Pro latest ASUS BIOS
2. E7400 currently OC to 3.4 GHZ (8.5*400)
3. DDR2-6400 RAM 800 1:1 with specific timings per the memory specs with 1.8v setting.
4. BIOS settings per numerous O/C guides- SpeedStep/E1C/Spectrum = off.PCIE=100 and FSB= Auto
5. CPU voltage in BIOS at 1.32500.
6. All other voltages are default BIOS values (Auto).

I've run Prime95 now for 9.5 hours, completely stable. Max Core temp of 59C.

The thing is, this is the first ASUS P5Q forum I've encountered. Does anyone have any advice for the following:

1. I would like to lower my CPU voltage a bit more. Does anyone know a lower value that is stable, or do I have to run a 9 hour test each time I lower my voltage?
2. Are there any other settings, specific to this board or CPU I should be doing?
3. Should I re-enable E1C after everything is stable. Most options on the P5Q were default Auto or Enabled.

My goal is to have a decent O/C that is completely stable and long lasting. I don't want to burn my hardware.

Thanks for the help! Looks like a great place.
DW


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neozycho*
> 
> hello everyone, can someone point me where can i get the best modded bios for my P5Q pro turbo?
> 
> Is it okay to update to modded bios even though i will not overclock my system?
> 
> And also, how can i put my rig in my signature?
> 
> Thank you


Hi neozycho, Welcome to OCN and Welcome Aboard!









I had the same question before starting this club... searching and asking everyone everywhere on the Internet... with a little response and help.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *neozycho*
> 
> Hello and welcome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find Modded BIOS on the 1st page of this club..
> There are few mods,*Dillmeister's*,*Ket's*,*mrocen's*,*chenxuven's*,*rgwood's* etc.
> 
> I recommend you *Ket's* or *rgwood's* (which has newer Intel Storage driver added,memory table from maximus Formula II)
> 
> You can flash modded BIOS even if you don't wanna to overclock,it could help you woth better memory compatibility,RAID setups etc. so it's OK..
> 
> As for your signature,go to your profile and on the bottom of the page click on "edit signature text"
> 
> If you want to add your rig to your signature then click on "create a new rig"..
> 
> CHEERS..


I agree with KingT.







Also, check the 1st page 1st and 2nd posts relevant information.









As for me, I ended up using the 0602 factory file (no mod). Works great!









Happy overclocking and Happy New Year!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DW2012*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have the following:
> 
> 1. ASUS P5Q Pro latest ASUS BIOS
> 2. E7400 currently OC to 3.4 GHZ (8.5*400)
> 3. DDR2-6400 RAM 800 1:1 with specific timings per the memory specs with 1.8v setting.
> 4. BIOS settings per numerous O/C guides- SpeedStep/E1C/Spectrum = off.PCIE=100 and FSB= Auto
> 5. CPU voltage in BIOS at 1.32500.
> 6. All other voltages are default BIOS values (Auto).
> 
> I've run Prime95 now for 9.5 hours, completely stable. Max Core temp of 59C.
> 
> The thing is, this is the first ASUS P5Q forum I've encountered. Does anyone have any advice for the following:
> 
> 1. I would like to lower my CPU voltage a bit more. Does anyone know a lower value that is stable, or do I have to run a 9 hour test each time I lower my voltage?
> 2. Are there any other settings, specific to this board or CPU I should be doing?
> 3. Should I re-enable E1C after everything is stable. Most options on the P5Q were default Auto or Enabled.
> 
> My goal is to have a decent O/C that is completely stable and long lasting. I don't want to burn my hardware.
> 
> Thanks for the help! Looks like a great place.
> DW


Hi DW2012 and Welcome to OCN and Welcome Aboard!!!









First off, Good job! Having 1.35V when running your E7400 @ 3.4 isn't that bad... just don't go over 1.4V or 1.45V (if you are willing to push)









There is a time saving way I use to test for stability for different settings...

Use IBT 2.5 and do 10 runs and if stable... keep lowering until you have reach instability and errors. Up a notch in VCore and test again with IBT... if good... now test with Prime95 LargeFFT for 12hr or so... if good... then you have found the lowest VCore for your chip on this mobo.









I would tell you to use TurboV for quick and dirty fix... but KingT strongly disagree using TurboV... well it's up to you... changing setting in the BIOS would be the best. No doubt.









For more testing, please reference the oc templates and test methodology.









If you really have time, pick and read through some of the guides on overclocking... they should help you too.









Check out the 1st page 1st and 2nd posts for relevant resource *(check Tip # 5 for standard settings to change in the BIOS)*

And yes, once the system is stable, you can enable or re-enable all the power saving features.









Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## Petrol

yay another E7400 owner! and i thought i was the only one left alive in the word *sniff*


----------



## DW2012

Hi,

Thanks for the tips.

So I ran IBT at these voltages:

1.31875
1.3125
1.3000
1.29375

All of them passed, though on the 1.29 one, I noticed some odd W7 behaviour during the test. My max core temp during these tests were a little high at 70C. When I rebooted, I noticed that the W7 login screen was slow to appear. A blank screen would appear with the mouse cursor, and then the W7 login screen moments later. Before the lowest voltage setting (1.29) , after the POST screen, it would immediately jump to the login screen. I chalked this up to instability. Am I correct in thinking this could be a sign of instability?

I'm back up to 1.3125, and everything seems OK. I ran Prime95 Blend for 10 hours, and no issues. I've re-enabled E1C and running Large FFT to see if it's also stable, which it probably will be. My Max core temp at 1.3125 is now 56C.

Any advice on that odd behaviour?

Thanks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DW2012*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> So I ran IBT at these voltages:
> 
> 1.31875
> 1.3125
> 1.3000
> 1.29375
> 
> All of them passed, though on the 1.29 one, I noticed some odd W7 behaviour during the test. My max core temp during these tests were a little high at 70C. When I rebooted, I noticed that the W7 login screen was slow to appear. A blank screen would appear with the mouse cursor, and then the W7 login screen moments later. Before the lowest voltage setting (1.29) , after the POST screen, it would immediately jump to the login screen. I chalked this up to instability. Am I correct in thinking this could be a sign of instability?
> 
> I'm back up to 1.3125, and everything seems OK. I ran Prime95 Blend for 10 hours, and no issues. I've re-enabled E1C and running Large FFT to see if it's also stable, which it probably will be. My Max core temp at 1.3125 is now 56C.
> 
> Any advice on that odd behaviour?
> 
> Thanks.


*@ DW2012* Most probably it's a sign of instability. How about @ 1.3V? Is it stable?

Btw, if the VCore is insufficient for a particular CPU freq... Windows would blue screen showing error ..."124".

What aftermarket cpu cooler are you using? Enough air circulation inside the chassis? Your load temp is within safe range... just curious to know.









Also, if you have some time, check out the *12 helpful tips* I have written on post #2 of the 1st page... I'll be glad if you dig tips #2... wink wink.









Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## DW2012

Hi,

Yes, all your tips followed excpt for RAM tips. The RAM is per its exact spec, not part of the equation here.

My cooler is a Zalman Arctic Freezer Pro 7. At 1.3125 very stable.

Ran P95 Blend for 10 hours and IBT and P95 Large FFT for four hours and Memtest. No issues.

So 1.3125 seems to be it. I could try to go lower again, but not sure it's gonna be stable.

Thoughts?

Cheers, DW


----------



## ocman

*@ DW2012*

If you are comfortable with 1.3125V that's alright.

*Inserting:* It's best for stability if you can maintain a 1:1 ratio when overclocking!

Another thing as indicated by *KingT* within his oc templates is the testing methodology for highest possible CPU freq...

What he suggests is to have the *CPU multiplier drop to the lowest with FSB and VCore at stock (default)*.

Then slowly bump up the FSB to the max stable... and then notch by notch increase the CPU multiplier and VCore to the max stable (until VCore reaches 1.4V load) to find the max speed your CPU would do on your mobo.

In short, find your max FSB first... and slowly increase CPU multiplier to hit desired speed and bump up the VCore in between.

As indicated in the 1st page, there are 3 factors that drive overclocking. *Remember to keep all three settings below 1.4V at all time*.

Either way... you are responsible for any damages made to your hardware... hope they are still under warranty to get RMA if anything bad happens... touch wood.









Guess you aren't digging into *Tip #2 in the 1st page of the club*, are you...?









Oh well... I'm extending the help as always...









*P.S.:* KingT or anyone else, correct me if I made a mistake paraphrasing the testing methodology thanks!


----------



## Petrol

had my P5Q sitting disassembled in the corner until now, no case to put it in and had leftover parts to rebuild it out of (hence the IDE drive)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Another thing as indicated by *KingT* within his oc templates is the testing methodology for highest possible CPU freq...
> 
> What he suggests is to have the *CPU multiplier drop to the lowest with FSB and VCore at stock (default)*.
> 
> Then slowly bump up the FSB to the max stable... and then notch by notch increase the CPU multiplier and VCore to the max stable (until VCore reaches 1.4V load) to find the max speed your CPU would do on your mobo.
> 
> In short, find your max FSB first... and slowly increase CPU multiplier to hit desired speed and bump up the VCore in between.


I don't know how well that methodology works for C2Q (what KingT has, isn't it?) but not so well for C2D. Higher FSB demands higher vCore for stability, so a compromise has to be made. The E7400 has a high max multiplier so personally I prefer sacrificing a bit of FSB to max out the CPU. At 480+ FSB, I struggle to keep 4.4GHz stable but at 440 FSB it's been running stable at 1.5vCore for as long as I can remember. The results could vary on a P5Q Pro, but that's just my experience.


----------



## DW2012

Hi, OC Man,

Thanks for the tips. I've reached my desired O/C of 3.4 GHZ. With a 8.5 Multiplier * 400 FSB. My RAM is 1:1.

All my other voltages are on Auto. My core temp under PR95 is 56 C after 10 hours.

My concern now is getting the lowest possible VCore for my chip. The default VCore at 2.8 GHZ for the E7400 was on Auto, so I have no idea knowing what the default was.

If you have any other advice, let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> had my P5Q sitting disassembled in the corner until now, no case to put it in and had leftover parts to rebuild it out of (hence the IDE drive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how well that methodology works for C2Q (what KingT has, isn't it?) but not so well for C2D. Higher FSB demands higher vCore for stability, so a compromise has to be made. The E7400 has a high max multiplier so personally I prefer sacrificing a bit of FSB to max out the CPU. At 480+ FSB, I struggle to keep 4.4GHz stable but at 440 FSB it's been running stable at 1.5vCore for as long as I can remember. The results could vary on a P5Q Pro, but that's just my experience.


Nice display of disassembled parts or parts without a chassis or simply an open test bench.









With VCore 1.5V, you sure were pushing it Petrol.









My max FSB was in the 360s... but I'm settling for 334 x 12 right now for my E5200 R0 doing 4GHz with 1.416 VCore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DW2012*
> 
> Hi, OC Man,
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I've reached my desired O/C of 3.4 GHZ. With a 8.5 Multiplier * 400 FSB. My RAM is 1:1.
> 
> All my other voltages are on Auto. My core temp under PR95 is 56 C after 10 hours.
> 
> My concern now is getting the lowest possible VCore for my chip. The default VCore at 2.8 GHZ for the E7400 was on Auto, so I have no idea knowing what the default was.
> 
> If you have any other advice, let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for the appreciation! You will get the hang of "rep"ping soon. It's a nice way to say thanks and to get help!









Now, the other thing to do is to set the rest of the voltages with a fixed required value instead of leaving them on AUTO in the BIOS... in case AUTO over-volt them.









Use *CPU-Z* to check voltage and related info about your CPU, mobo, RAMs, and graphics. Also, use CPU-Z to validate oc records and post them in the club and in your signature.









Use *AIDA64* or formerly known as *Everest* to get extensive info about the hardware and software in your system.

Use *CoreTemp* or *CPUID HW Monitor* to get temps... as you might already know.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I don't know how well that methodology works for C2Q (what KingT has, isn't it?) but not so well for C2D. Higher FSB demands higher vCore for stability, so a compromise has to be made. The E7400 has a high max multiplier so personally I prefer sacrificing a bit of FSB to max out the CPU. At 480+ FSB, I struggle to keep 4.4GHz stable but at 440 FSB it's been running stable at 1.5vCore for as long as I can remember. The results could vary on a P5Q Pro, but that's just my experience.


I think it works best for most of the later C2Q and Duos, ones that have low multi's. My 8500 only maxes out to 9.5x, so I need to work at increases FSB to get a higher overclock.









Also, nice bit of parts there.







I've been considering doing a full WC loop for my next build, is it worth it? And how are you liking Team AMD? Did you feel a good boast going from your C2D?


----------



## Petrol

Hi Jetpak, I see you are using 466 FSB which I found to be the best setting between 440-500. WC is definitely worthwhile if your goal is extreme performance, but it can be fairly costly to get started (I'd budget at least $300). The good thing though is that with a custom loop you can still reuse most components in newer builds, especially if you don't buy those ridiculously expensive full-card blocks that can only fit on one specific type of gfx card. Not very practical to spend so much money on that when for the price you can upgrade to a newer graphics card even sooner!

I find hybrid cooling to be the best solution, especially caseless since the hot air can easily dissipate away from the components. Under the stock air cooling, which is VERY loud on the GTX 460, temps will go up into the 80s under load whereas with water-cooling temps have only exceeded 35 degrees once while the voltage was maxed out and testing for artifacts. OCing the GFX has allowed me to play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, a VERY graphics-intensive game at max settings with no lag. You can't tell from screenshots but some of the effects in that game are absolutely awe-inspiring. I could not go back to air-cooling on graphics, but I'm stuck with air now for the AMD rig which is very good at calculation, compression/decompression and generally tasks that can use 6 cores, but just slightly better than the C2D at gaming. It's hard to tell about gaming performance really because I'm using a 9800 GT GFX card on that which pales in comparison to the power of the GTX 460. I got an AM3+ mobo specifically to take advantage of the new standards so the rig is far from being as complete or fast as it can become but the Phenom II line has been discontinued so this seemed like the best time to still get one for a good price


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Hi Jetpak, I see you are using 466 FSB which I found to be the best setting between 440-500. WC is definitely worthwhile if your goal is extreme performance, but it can be fairly costly to get started (I'd budget at least $300). The good thing though is that with a custom loop you can still reuse most components in newer builds, especially if you don't buy those ridiculously expensive full-card blocks that can only fit on one specific type of gfx card. Not very practical to spend so much money on that when for the price you can upgrade to a newer graphics card even sooner!
> I find hybrid cooling to be the best solution, especially caseless since the hot air can easily dissipate away from the components. Under the stock air cooling, which is VERY loud on the GTX 460, temps will go up into the 80s under load whereas with water-cooling temps have only exceeded 35 degrees once while the voltage was maxed out and testing for artifacts. OCing the GFX has allowed me to play S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat, a VERY graphics-intensive game at max settings with no lag. You can't tell from screenshots but some of the effects in that game are absolutely awe-inspiring. I could not go back to air-cooling on graphics, but I'm stuck with air now for the AMD rig which is very good at calculation, compression/decompression and generally tasks that can use 6 cores, but just slightly better than the C2D at gaming. It's hard to tell about gaming performance really because I'm using a 9800 GT GFX card on that which pales in comparison to the power of the GTX 460. I got an AM3+ mobo specifically to take advantage of the new standards so the rig is far from being as complete or fast as it can become but the Phenom II line has been discontinued so this seemed like the best time to still get one for a good price


Thanks for all the great info!







I'm actually running at 450 FSB right now, because 466 wasn't completely stable for my ram.

Basically, I love the performance that my H70 has provided me, and I hate the "hair-dryer" sound from my 6970, just to keep temperatures below 80C, so those are my two motivations for getting a full WC loop. I'm still debating it though, since I don't have a whole lot of free time to mess around with it.

I would be getting WC for my planned Ivy Bridge build this April, and I was considering getting full cover waterblocks on either two 6970s, or a 6990+6970. Do you know if fullcover blocks provide better cooling? That was my impression, although your point about price makes me think twice now. And I would like to keep it all contained within my case, since I have a pretty massive one (full ATX tower).


----------



## Petrol

The only two parts of a GFX card that really need active cooling are the GPU and VRMs. As long as the VRMs have a heatsink and air movement to exchange the air between the fins/pins it will not be a problem. Just last night I had the card up at max voltage and the VRMs handled it. A full block effectively doubles the price of a GFX card and delays the next upgrade because the PCB designs change from generation to generation and make it impossible to use the full block again. The GPU heatspreader's shape doesn't change much so a universal block can always be retrofitted to a new design, and heatsinks can also be reused.

edit: so to answer your question; no they don't provide better cooling, they just do away with the need for a heatsink and little fan to keep air moving over the VRMs. People mostly buy them for cosmetic purposes.


----------



## neozycho

Hi everyone,

I have downloaded the custom bios on the first page. When I restart the cpu and put it on EZ flash to flash my bios, the downloaded file is invalid according to EZ flash, thus i tried again with the same result. can anyone help me to get this done, my board is ASUS P5Q pro turbo

Thanks


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neozycho*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have downloaded the custom bios on the first page. When I restart the cpu and put it on EZ flash to flash my bios, the downloaded file is invalid according to EZ flash, thus i tried again with the same result. can anyone help me to get this done, my board is ASUS P5Q pro turbo
> 
> Thanks


Hi neozycho, which modded BIOS file did you download? Make sure you unzip the ROM file and make sure the ROM file size to be 1MB.

I'm just wondering other possibility of failure... Have you re-formatted your USB flash drive with another file system? faulty USB flash drive? faulty USB port?

Always remember to backup your existing BIOS before flashing with other ones. Try flashing with the latest factory 0602 ROM first and then set using optimized default.


----------



## neozycho

usb is ntfs. the bios file is above 1 mb. will try to reformat the usb to fat 32 only.

Thanks


----------



## Reuma

Little time no see, I've already obtained the new pieces of hardware for Miria's Upgrade, can't wait to put it backup and running e_e

Some pics.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38988982/cositas%20nuevas/IMG_0046.JPG

Intel Stock Cooler just look ridiculous









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38988982/cositas%20nuevas/IMG_0054.JPG

So, my E8500/P5Q PRO TURBO will be now on the OC table for some scientific purposes


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neozycho*
> 
> usb is ntfs. the bios file is above 1 mb. will try to reformat the usb to fat 32 only.
> 
> Thanks


Make sure you use the BIOS for PRO Turbo with the ROM exactly 1MB in file size.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Little time no see, I've already obtained the new pieces of hardware for Miria's Upgrade, can't wait to put it backup and running e_e
> 
> Some pics.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38988982/cositas%20nuevas/IMG_0046.JPG
> 
> Intel Stock Cooler just look ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38988982/cositas%20nuevas/IMG_0054.JPG
> 
> So, my E8500/P5Q PRO TURBO will be now on the OC table for some scientific purposes


I don't know what else to say other than looking forward to see some pics next time.


----------



## ocman

*Hi All owners club members,*

*I've added more links to the hacks for the mobos in the 1st page.*

*Cheers,*

*ocman.*


----------



## Katakis

*ocman*

Hey mate. This is *turrican9*

I can can confirm that my system has been rock stable after I upped the volts of my Crucial Ballistix chips.

As you know, these could be stable for several days at lower voltages, but it seems they need 2.06v + for long term stability. Confirmed this in two motherboards now. First the Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R and now the ASUS P5Q-E.

As I've also said, this will happen no matter what timings or speed used.

Also, as we know, these ASUS boards overvolts RAM with about 0.08v by default, so I've selected 2.00v from the bios. This gives me about 2.08 Volts. I probably could have selected 1.98v, which would give me 2.06 volts in reality, but I did it safe here.

In the past I used 1.94 or 1.96v with these chips when running them in my P5Q PRO Turbo or P5Q-E. I thought this was fine, since it would give them over 2 volts in reality. And it was fine for a few days. But eventually they became unstable. In order to get them stable again I had to do a clear cmos. *They need to run 2.06 + volts from day one.*

I've found this to be true in all my Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 4-4-4-12-2-0v Crucial Ballistix chips. (Six 2GB chips in total).

*Part number: BL25664AA80A. 16FE5* *- 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2-0V*

*Note: This 'bug' does not occur on my single sided kit with these excact same chips. They can run long term stable below 2.06 Volts*

This information may be worth posting in the OP, as I've seen people when searching on Google, RMA these excact same chips because they didn't know of this 'bug' and how to fix it. It is very tricky to find the problem, as the system will be stable the first couple of days. However, when giving the chips 2.06v + they will be long term stable.

*Another note: All my testing was done using 2x2GB or 2x2GB + 2x1GB. Not tested using only one 2GB chip in single mode.*


----------



## Katakis

Here is my final 24/7 stable overclock. Almost 20 hours Prime95 Blend stable with 90% + RAM usage, before I stopped the test. I actually sat for days trying to tune the two CPU GTL's for a stable 458MHz FSB, no matter what setting I used it would fail stability testing. This was until I sat both on AUTO, which gave 100% stability! LOL!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Here is my final 24/7 stable overclock. Almost 20 hours Prime95 Blend stable with 90% + RAM usage, before I stopped the test. I actually sat for days trying to tune the two CPU GTL's for a stable 458MHz FSB, no matter what setting I used it would fail stability testing. This was until I sat both on AUTO, which gave 100% stability! LOL!


Very nice turrican9! (or I guess I should start calling you Katakis now?)







And good info on the RAM as well, I didn't know about the +0.08V over-voltage on the RAM.

Do you mind sharing a couple more details on your BIOS settings? You said you had CPU GTL and CPU clock skew both at AUTO? I never had much luck gaining stability with those settings either.

Also, someone here on the forums was looking for a matched set of 4x2GB DDR2 1066-rated RAM, so I decided to go ahead and trade him my set of Dominators for a set of 2x2GB Mushkins, also rated at 1066 (they're on the P5Q RAM QVL). He said he got them up to 1100MHz on his ASUS x48 board (I think it was a Maximus II), so it'll be interesting to see what my board does with two sticks that have been known to reach over 500MHz. So far, I haven't had any luck booting anything over 475 MHz FSB on my P5Q.

Basically, since I know my old OCZ set are stable up to 450 MHz, which is what I was running the Dominators at anyway, then even if I can't reach 500+ MHz on the Mushkins, I should still be able to run all four together @ 450 MHz anyway to get back up to 8GB (which I've decided I don't need anyway, haha). So really, I'm just looking for something new to try for the fun of it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> Hey mate. This is *turrican9*
> 
> I can can confirm that my system has been rock stable after I upped the volts of my Crucial Ballistix chips.
> 
> As you know, these could be stable for several days at lower voltages, but it seems they need 2.06v + for long term stability. Confirmed this in two motherboards now. First the Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R and now the ASUS P5Q-E.
> 
> As I've also said, this will happen no matter what timings or speed used.
> 
> Also, as we know, these ASUS boards overvolts RAM with about 0.08v by default, so I've selected 2.00v from the bios. This gives me about 2.08 Volts. I probably could have selected 1.98v, which would give me 2.06 volts in reality, but I did it safe here.
> 
> In the past I used 1.94 or 1.96v with these chips when running them in my P5Q PRO Turbo or P5Q-E. I thought this was fine, since it would give them over 2 volts in reality. And it was fine for a few days. But eventually they became unstable. In order to get them stable again I had to do a clear cmos. *They need to run 2.06 + volts from day one.*
> 
> I've found this to be true in all my Crucial Ballistix PC 6400 4-4-4-12-2-0v Crucial Ballistix chips. (Six 2GB chips in total).
> 
> *Part number: BL25664AA80A. 16FE5* *- 800MHz 4-4-4-12 2-0V*
> 
> *Note: This 'bug' does not occur on my single sided kit with these excact same chips. They can run long term stable below 2.06 Volts*
> 
> This information may be worth posting in the OP, as I've seen people when searching on Google, RMA these excact same chips because they didn't know of this 'bug' and how to fix it. It is very tricky to find the problem, as the system will be stable the first couple of days. However, when giving the chips 2.06v + they will be long term stable.
> 
> *Another note: All my testing was done using 2x2GB or 2x2GB + 2x1GB. Not tested using only one 2GB chip in single mode.*


Oh my god... what's happening? Why the need to open another account? Should I call you *turrican9* or your new username *Katakis*?









Very nice info, I'll link it in the 1st page. Thanks!







Would you like to supply a specific title for the link to the post?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Here is my final 24/7 stable overclock. Almost 20 hours Prime95 Blend stable with 90% + RAM usage, before I stopped the test. I actually sat for days trying to tune the two CPU GTL's for a stable 458MHz FSB, no matter what setting I used it would fail stability testing. This was until I sat both on AUTO, which gave 100% stability! LOL!


Good job turrican9/Katakis!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very nice turrican9! (or I guess I should start calling you Katakis now?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good info on the RAM as well, I didn't know about the +0.08V over-voltage on the RAM.
> 
> Do you mind sharing a couple more details on your BIOS settings? You said you had CPU GTL and CPU clock skew both at AUTO? I never had much luck gaining stability with those settings either.
> 
> Also, someone here on the forums was looking for a matched set of 4x2GB DDR2 1066-rated RAM, so I decided to go ahead and trade him my set of Dominators for a set of 2x2GB Mushkins, also rated at 1066 (they're on the P5Q RAM QVL). He said he got them up to 1100MHz on his ASUS x48 board (I think it was a Maximus II), so it'll be interesting to see what my board does with two sticks that have been known to reach over 500MHz. So far, I haven't had any luck booting anything over 475 MHz FSB on my P5Q.
> 
> Basically, since I know my old OCZ set are stable up to 450 MHz, which is what I was running the Dominators at anyway, then even if I can't reach 500+ MHz on the Mushkins, I should still be able to run all four together @ 450 MHz anyway to get back up to 8GB (which I've decided I don't need anyway, haha). So really, I'm just looking for something new to try for the fun of it.


My 4x2GB RAMs are able to run at 1066 (533) stably... but of course not under 1:1 ratio.









So I'm back to 320 x 12.5 = 4GHz with my E5200 now with a step less VCore and GTL set to 0.65x... as it went BSOD yesterday or something error code 124 under load.

*P.S.:* I'm about to get a Q9650 and will be selling my E5200... I will miss this E5200 forever... so I'm taking pictures of the product's package and the chip itself a little later.


----------



## Katakis

*ocman*

I was drunk the other day and got angry at the moderators. So they have banned my turrican account for two months. I can still log in with it, but not post anything. Luckily, *munaim1* is taking care of my clubs in the meantime









So I'm still *turrican9*, and will hopefully return with that account as time goes by









Congrats with you getting a Q9650! Can't wait to see your results with it!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> I was drunk the other day and got angry at the moderators. So they have banned my turrican account for two months. I can still log in with it, but not post anything. Luckily, *munaim1* is taking care of my clubs in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm still *turrican9*, and will hopefully return with that account as time goes by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats with you getting a Q9650! Can't wait to see your results with it!


oic... I was going to say... there's no way you got banned.








I just don't understand how such thing would happen to you...









I hope I can overclock this Q9650 to 4GHz once I get a hold of it...







fingers crossed.

*P.S.:* I'm also looking to get a used Gigabyte EP45 mobo to overclock the Q9650 to beyond 4GHz if my P5Q PRO Turbo can't... I know... Invest in old tech is rather a waste of money.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> I was drunk the other day and got angry at the moderators. So they have banned my turrican account for two months. I can still log in with it, but not post anything. Luckily, *munaim1* is taking care of my clubs in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm still *turrican9*, and will hopefully return with that account as time goes by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats with you getting a Q9650! Can't wait to see your results with it!


Ah got it, these things happen sometimes, hehehe.







I hope the two months go by fast for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> oic... I was going to say... there's no way you got banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't understand how such thing would happen to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can overclock this Q9650 to 4GHz once I get a hold of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed.
> 
> *P.S.:* I'm also looking to get a used Gigabyte EP45 mobo to overclock the Q9650 to beyond 4GHz if my P5Q PRO Turbo can't... I know... Invest in old tech is rather a waste of money.


Awesome that you picked up a Q9650 ocman, that's going to be a lot of fun! Can't wait to hear how it does!







Maybe it'll convince me to get one instead of going with Ivy later this year.









And I hope your search for a EP45 goes well. To some it may seem silly to keep investing in socket 775, but its so much fun, and I think it still performs really well in today's setups.









I don't have any qualms about trading in my Dominators for the Mushkins, its going to be fun to see how they perform and play around with them for a while. Has anyone one else in the club had any experience with Mushkins? They're model 996619 with the Blackline Ascent heatsinks.

Also, I think I'm finally going to pull the trigger on a new SSD. I really like the components and performance of the Samsung 830, and it just dropped a bit in price for the 128GB model at Newegg (US). Should I go for it?


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

I hope you get a Q9650 it's a beast CPU even today..









@ *Turrican*

Did you know that it's against TOS to have a multiple accounts here on OCN?

Keep a low profile as if mods spot you they will have your new account banned..

CHEERS..


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *Ocman*
> I hope you get a Q9650 it's a beast CPU even today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ *Turrican*
> Did you know that it's against TOS to have a multiple accounts here on OCN?
> Keep a low profile as if mods spot you they will have your new account banned..
> CHEERS..


They have already seen me, because they deleted a couple of posts from this new account, where I said I was turrican9. They deleted the posts because I was angry at the time.


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12, KingT, and turrican9*

Thanks! I should be getting my Q9650 tomorrow in the afternoon...









Hope this will help extend my rig's life for another 2-3 years before next major upgrade. I heard the guy said its WEI score is 7.4. I might call off bidding for gigabyte mobo and save some dough if I can hit 4GHz or more with my PRO Turbo. Keep my E5200 as backup if I can't sell it.









I'll be applying again ICD 7... it's a little tough to spread out that TIM on the chip surface hard like candies....









Maybe heating it up with water before use? Should I just simply follow the guide/instructions online?









As for SSD, I think recently, the best overall performance SATA3 SSD is Kingston HyperX. It goes for ~$200 for 120GB with bracket









Btw, if they were to ban anyone of us (I'm sure they won't... as least from now on) Should we initiate Project "Occupy OCN"???




























(my emotions in that specific order lol)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> As for SSD, I think recently, the best overall performance SATA3 SSD is Kingston HyperX. It goes for ~$200 for 120GB with bracket


Yeah, I've heard good things about the HyperX, but I just want to stay as far away from Sandforce as I possibly can.









I really like how the 830 has high quality NAND, should help with stability and reliability and be able to last me a long time.







I actually ended up buying it earlier today, so I'll keep you guys posted on its performance too.


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ jetpak12, KingT, and turrican9*
> 
> Thanks! I should be getting my Q9650 tomorrow in the afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help extend my rig's life for another 2-3 years before next major upgrade. I heard the guy said its WEI score is 7.4. I might call off bidding for gigabyte mobo and save some dough if I can hit 4GHz or more with my PRO Turbo. Keep my E5200 as backup if I can't sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be applying again ICD 7... it's a little tough to spread out that TIM on the chip surface hard like candies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe heating it up with water before use? Should I just simply follow the guide/instructions online?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for SSD, I think recently, the best overall performance SATA3 SSD is Kingston HyperX. It goes for ~$200 for 120GB with bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, if they were to ban anyone of us (I'm sure they won't... as least from now on) Should we initiate Project "Occupy OCN"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my emotions in that specific order lol)


I'm so looking forward to you posting results from that Q9650 here









My Q9650 is a mediocre/maybe bad one? when compared to others. First of all it has issues with 450FSB +. It's stubborn with regards to GTL's and vFSB. Also, it needs about 1.35v Vcore in order to be Prime95 solid at 4GHz. But as you've seen in my test results, I've been able to get it stable at 4.125GHz at 1.4v Vcore. Thanks to my excellent TRUE and my P5Q-E.

You should be able to get at least 4GHz. Depending on the Vcore needed and how good it is FSB wise you may be able to get 4160MHz (9x 460FSB) in the P5Q PRO Turbo. Also, you have a Corsair H60? Don't know how that will handle the load at 1.35v + Vcore though. Mine was day to day stable at 4.16GHz in the P5Q PRO Turbo, just not Large FFT's stable. Thanks to mine being a mediocre one.

Anyway, crossing my fingers for you, and looking forward to your results









ICD7? Is that the Diamond stuff? If so, I've seen that it will scratch the surface og the IHS and the base of the heatsinks when applied a number of times. High quality cooling paste will only give you 1-2c better temps at the most. Why not use the paste that came with your CM 212+? It is considered a good one, and is easy to apply.

Project "Occupy OCN" sounds very interesting









And no, I won't use this account to give + reps to my other account







This account is just so I can post and be with you guys









BTW: *jetpak12* I'll see if I can post some pictures from my bios settings


----------



## Katakis

*jetpak12*

*Here are my bios settings for my ASUS P5Q-E/[email protected]/[email protected] configuration:*


----------



## ocman

Good Evening Gentlemen,

I got the Q9650 now E0 stepping batch L846B998 printed on the chip, for $175 (on average street price now for a used one = $200)... what I paid is slightly higher than 50% of the original cost when new before tax.

I need to do some house cleaning for a few hours... I will install the Q9650 when I get back.

Here's the chip after cleaning off the overloaded MX-4 TIM with 50% alcohol:



I'll be using IC Diamond 7 when install.









So stay tuned...









*P.S.:* Can anyone tell me if this chip is from the better overclocking batch?

Through a quick research, it seems that this batch number CPU's VID is 1.1V... guess it's a good news!
















*@ turrican9* Very Interesting Indeed...









Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

Congratz dude, youn have really deserved it..









I would recommend Arctic Cooling MX-2 TIM instead of that Diamond..

AC MX-2 is non conductive,non curing and high durability TIM with a great results (I'm using it for 9 months now)..

And that Diamond paste will scratch that IHS on your CPU and base of your cooler..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hey guys,

I've installed Q9650 and Corsair H50 with IC Diamond 7 (with ~5.5mm pea size in the center).

Initially, I only had the CPU installed and turn on the computer to give a quick check if bootable or not... and within a minute of time, the computer got shut down due to overheat while I was checking info in the BIOS... and with a back of a finger test... the chip is hot like it could cook an egg... lol. It's my 1st trying something like that.

So temps looked good and I got the bench and CPU-Z screens too... All settings on AUTO in the BIOS at stock speed:





I noticed the 4th core's temp stood out a little at 39C... Is this normal? or is it time for cpu cooler reseat or TIM reapplication?

I gotta admit I had the TIM applied on the center of the cpu cooler instead of on the cpu.

Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've installed Q9650 and Corsair H50 with IC Diamond 7 (with ~5.5mm pea size in the center).
> 
> Initially, I only had the CPU installed and turn on the computer to give a quick check if bootable or not... and within a minute of time, the computer got shut down due to overheat while I was checking info in the BIOS... and with a back of a finger test... the chip is hot like it could cook an egg... lol. It's my 1st trying something like that.
> 
> So temps looked good and I got the bench and CPU-Z screens too... All settings on AUTO in the BIOS at stock speed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the 4th core's temp stood out a little at 39C... Is this normal? or is it time for cpu cooler reseat or TIM reapplication?
> 
> I gotta admit I had the TIM applied on the center of the cpu cooler instead of on the cpu.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ocman.


Not uncommon for one or several cores to have stuck idle temps. Also, appart from that, it is very common for one or two cores to run hotter VS the others.

And wow... I wonder if 1.080v is the VID of your Q9650.. If so you have a good one







Please check this with Core Temp Mine has 1.25v for VID. But as I've said, I have a mediocre one.

Looking forward to you overclocking this beast


----------



## Punjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I noticed the 4th core's temp stood out a little at 39C... Is this normal? or is it time for cpu cooler reseat or TIM reapplication?
> 
> I gotta admit I had the TIM applied on the center of the cpu cooler instead of on the cpu.
> 
> Cheers,
> ocman.


Do the four core temps even out when under load? Or does the 4th core maintain it's spread? If they even out then the idle temp is just that, one core being used under idle.
If the fourth core continues to rise and while under load still has a higher temp than the other three than I'd try a reseat.

In all honesty though, 33-39 is nothing. If it were 33-45 then I'd say you've got an obvious bubble or lack of TIM over that core.


----------



## KingT

My Q9550 idles @ 42/32/40/40 because 1st, 3rd and 4th core temperature sensors are stuck and cannot read values lower than 42/40/40 respectively (no matter how you cool the CPU they would not drop under those values)..

Only my 2nd core sensor is fully working and can show correct idle temperature..

Under load all core sensors work and show correct LOAD temperatures..

It's a common thing with 45nm LGA775 CPUs that they have some stuck/broken core temperature sensors..

CHEERS..


----------



## Reuma

Already mounted the new system

i7 [email protected] HT Enabled ;12ºC with Noctua NDH14 idle.
Mb temp: 24ºC
GPU temp: 28ºC

Love these temps









I would like to post some pics but the Sd card reader doesn't seems to work in the P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Not uncommon for one or several cores to have stuck idle temps. Also, appart from that, it is very common for one or two cores to run hotter VS the others.
> 
> And wow... I wonder if 1.080v is the VID of your Q9650.. If so you have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please check this with Core Temp Mine has 1.25v for VID. But as I've said, I have a mediocre one.
> 
> Looking forward to you overclocking this beast


Thanks turrican9!!! I think I got lucky too...







I'll try coreTemp and see. Shouldn't be a big problem.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> Do the four core temps even out when under load? Or does the 4th core maintain it's spread? If they even out then the idle temp is just that, one core being used under idle.
> If the fourth core continues to rise and while under load still has a higher temp than the other three than I'd try a reseat.
> 
> In all honesty though, 33-39 is nothing. If it were 33-45 then I'd say you've got an obvious bubble or lack of TIM over that core.


Thanks Pubjab!







I've just tried IBT2.5... and the temps did even out alright.









That 4th core idle temp initially did shook my TIM application confidence... Thank god my skills are alright.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> My Q9550 idles @ 42/32/40/40 because 1st, 3rd and 4th core temperature sensors are stuck and cannot read values lower than 42/40/40 respectively (no matter how you cool the CPU they would not drop under those values)..
> 
> Only my 2nd core sensor is fully working and can show correct idle temperature..
> 
> Under load all core sensors work and show correct LOAD temperatures..
> 
> It's a common thing with 45nm LGA775 CPUs that they have some stuck/broken core temperature sensors..
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT for the additional info and confirmation!!!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Already mounted the new system
> 
> i7 [email protected] HT Enabled ;12ºC with Noctua NDH14 idle.
> Mb temp: 24ºC
> GPU temp: 28ºC
> 
> Love these temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to post some pics but the Sd card reader doesn't seems to work in the P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3


Reuma, what!?!? 12C idle with Noctua NH-D14??? You must also have an excellent ventilation for the chassis!!!









Looking foward to your pics!


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

What's your Q9650's VID? (red in CoreTemp with Speedtest and C1E disabled in BIOS, multiplier manually set to 9x, LLC = ENABLED)

C'mon man OC it,we want to see what it's capable of (it should do 4050MHz easily (450MHz FSB)..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *Ocman*
> 
> What's your Q9650's VID? (red in CoreTemp with Speedtest and C1E disabled in BIOS, multiplier manually set to 9x, LLC = ENABLED)
> 
> C'mon man OC it,we want to see what it's capable of (it should do 4050MHz easily (450MHz FSB)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Okay okay, I will overclock it... just want to spend time checking and testing out at stock before saying goodbye.









The other things I have to do are to clean install Windows and re-partition that hard drive... since Windows is kinda screwed up and free space is running out often...









I do like to keep power saving features on if possible. While have LLC to Enabled when overclocking.









*P.S.:* It seems that CoreTemp is reporting the same temps as CPUID HW Monitor.









VID in CoreTemp with everything on AUTO gives 1.175V... umm...


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Okay okay, I will overclock it... just want to spend time checking and testing out at stock before saying goodbye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other things I have to do are to clean install Windows and re-partition that hard drive... since Windows is kinda screwed up and free space is running out often...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like to keep power saving features on if possible. While have LLC to Enabled when overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* It seems that CoreTemp is reporting the same temps as CPUID HW Monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VID in CoreTemp with everything on AUTO gives 1.175V... umm...


That is a good VID







As I've said, my Q9650 has a mediocre 1.25v VID. It is a good indicator yours is a better overclocker than mine. So 4050MHz should be easy for you. If it isn't stubborn on high FSB you should make it even higher without advanced GTL tuning.

Only concern would be if that Corsair H-50 will handle the load at 1.35v Vcore and 4GHz +.

Good luck! And let us know how it goes


----------



## troilo

I have a P5Q Deluxe with Ket mBIOS. Does anyone know if theres a chance it can work with 3TB+ HDDs? Not interested on RAID, just AHCI mode.

Kets mBIOS has intel O-ROM updated to *v9.6.0.1014* But seems for this MB to detect 3TB HDDs (IDE/AHCI) it needs *v10.1.0.1008*, which is the latest one working with this mobo, P5Q Deluxe.

How can I update to intel O-ROM to v10.1.0.1008 for it to work with 3TB HDDs?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> That is a good VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've said, my Q9650 has a mediocre 1.25v VID. It is a good indicator yours is a better overclocker than mine. So 4050MHz should be easy for you. If it isn't stubborn on high FSB you should make it even higher without advanced GTL tuning.
> 
> Only concern would be if that Corsair H-50 will handle the load at 1.35v Vcore and 4GHz +.
> 
> Good luck! And let us know how it goes


Not a problem turrican9, my H-50 should be able to handle it... going to test my way up now.









Currently have the settings done manually... it's showing 1.152V VCore in CPU-Z now at stock manually settings.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troilo*
> 
> I have a P5Q Deluxe with Ket mBIOS. Does anyone know if theres a chance it can work with 3TB+ HDDs? Not interested on RAID, just AHCI mode.
> 
> Kets mBIOS has intel O-ROM updated to *v9.6.0.1014* But seems for this MB to detect 3TB HDDs (IDE/AHCI) it needs *v10.1.0.1008*, which is the latest one working with this mobo, P5Q Deluxe.
> 
> How can I update to intel O-ROM to v10.1.0.1008 for it to work with 3TB HDDs?


Hi troilo,

Have you checked that link found in the 1st page 1st post? like this one? >>> *Newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver:* *link*

I believe all you need is to download the exe file, run it, and restart your computer. Done.

Do you consider joining this club? If so, Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboad!!!









Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## troilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi troilo,
> 
> Have you checked that link found in the 1st page 1st post? like this one? >>> *Newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver:* *link*
> 
> I believe all you need is to download the exe file, run it, and restart your computer. Done.
> Do you consider joining this club? If so, Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboad!!! :cheers


Thanks for reply. Bear in mind, I guess, not all P5Q support latest versions of intel matrix storage. It seems the *Deluxe* to be more picky and doesn't work with those newer to v10.1.0.1008 No problem with Plain P5Q, but not with the *Deluxe*. Check this,

_"I tested new Intel Option Rom's on a "clear" official ASUS bios 2301 and the 2301mbios modded by Ket on my P5Q Deluxe with a RAID0.

Tried to use some versions of o-roms both 10.5.XX, 10.6.XX and 11.0.XX. Results are the same,unfortunately. In Raid mode i can see and even launch raid console, but cannot boot up from raid, cannnot goto the boot memu (F8)"_

[Sharing]mBios for SSD Raid and 3TB Drives

And yes, glad to join P5Q club ;P


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Already mounted the new system
> i7 [email protected] HT Enabled ;12ºC with Noctua NDH14 idle.
> Mb temp: 24ºC
> GPU temp: 28ºC
> Love these temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to post some pics but the Sd card reader doesn't seems to work in the P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3


Are you feeding it conditioned air, or do you live in an igloo? 12C idle would be below ambient for just about everyone...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> *C'mon man OC it,we want to see what it's capable of (it should do 4050MHz easily (450MHz FSB)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CHEERS..


What he said ^^







Get that baby cranking!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troilo*
> 
> And yes, glad to join P5Q club ;P


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ocman

*Hi All,*

*Update:* I have cranked it up to *3.8GHz with 1.2V* vCore (CPU-Z under load) priming with the latest version of P95... An hour in... so far so good.









*In the BIOS:* I've increased *vFSB and vNB to 1.2V* and *vCore to 1.21250*... the rest of the settings mostly followed the tips in the 1st page 2nd post.











*P.S.: Just done P95 (12hrs):*



*4 GHz and beyond... here I come!!!*









*@ troilo* Worth giving it a try. It's a matter of trial and error... They can't kill your mobo.







(*MUff1N* here to shed some light?)


















*ocman*


----------



## Petrol

Looks good, ocman! Do some benching


----------



## Katakis

*ocman*

I did a Google search on Q9550/Q9650 vid.. Some had as high as 1.300v. Some had 1.275v.. The lucky ones had under 1.200v. A few had 1.150v

So you have a good one







No doubt about that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> *ocman*
> 
> I did a Google search on Q9550/Q9650 vid.. Some had as high as 1.300v. Some had 1.275v.. The lucky ones had under 1.200v. A few had 1.150v
> 
> So you have a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about that.


Oh turrican9, I think you have just raised the bar for me...







ultimately 4.5GHz? I'm feeling lucky...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Looks good, ocman! Do some benching


I will definitely do some benching later, any suggestions for benching software that doesn't take up much hard drive space Petrol? AIDA64 good?

*P.S.:* A screenshot on passing 20 runs of IBT 2.5 @ 3.8GHz with 1.192 VCore:



Same BIOS settings except cranking up the FSB 434 doing *3.9GHz*:



Same BIOS settings except cranking up the FSB 445 doing *4GHz*:



AIDA64 Memory benchmarks @ 4GHz:


----------



## Katakis

*ocman*

*1.21250v for 3.8GHz is extremely good!*

*From my testing I've found one very problematic FFT when it comes to Vcore. It would fail on this FFT several times. This happened after 11 hours with Blend. This is the 40KB FFT. This seemed to need more Vcore VS other FFT's. So this one is smart to test before you run the regular preset.*

*Select Blend, then custom, type in 40KB - 40KB. I also run all my tests using 90% + of available mem. In my case I type in 4500MB, since I use 6GB RAM. *


----------



## Reuma

Good temps, good performance but...
The board takes a f·$%& hell to post compared with my P5Q Pro Turbo/w E8500 , I've do some research and a lot of people is having this problem with same configs i72600k/w P8Z68 Deluxe or V-Pro.
That makes me angry


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Good temps, good performance but...
> The board takes a f·$%& hell to post compared with my P5Q Pro Turbo/w E8500 , I've do some research and a lot of people is having this problem with same configs i72600k/w P8Z68 Deluxe or V-Pro.
> That makes me angry


Disable the Marvell and Jmicron controllers. They slow down the boot considerable if no drives are connected to them.


----------



## steo3

Hi mate,
I have a Intel q9550 and would really like to Overclock it!
I see you have the same cpu aswell.
My specs are as follows :
Motherboard : Asus p5q pro turbo
Ram : 6gb Kingston Hyper X 1066 ( 2x 1gb sticks and 2x 2gb sticks )
Cpu : Intel Q9550 Quad core ( eo )
Psu : Antec 500 watts
Graphics Card : Ati Radeon 5870 ( have 2 but not enough power for the other )

Would you be able to help me overclock this system ?? I would really appriciate it !
Thank you in advance,
Stephen


----------



## maxextz

hi all,just calling to say hello and its great to see your all still doing a great job for the 775"S.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *steo3*
> 
> Hi mate,
> I have a Intel q9550 and would really like to Overclock it!
> I see you have the same cpu aswell.
> My specs are as follows :
> Motherboard : Asus p5q pro turbo
> Ram : 6gb Kingston Hyper X 1066 ( 2x 1gb sticks and 2x 2gb sticks )
> Cpu : Intel Q9550 Quad core ( eo )
> Psu : Antec 500 watts
> Graphics Card : Ati Radeon 5870 ( have 2 but not enough power for the other )
> 
> Would you be able to help me overclock this system ?? I would really appriciate it !
> Thank you in advance,
> Stephen


Happy New Year steo3! Haven't seen you for quite a while!









Well, you can always give it a try... your system looks overclockable... especially with a Q9550 E0. 3.9GHz to 4GHz should be doable...

As for PSU, an 850W 80+ PSU is the minimum if you are to run 2 power hungry video cards.

*EDIT:* Check out the oc templates in the 2nd post from the 1st page of this club. e.g. KingT's on voltage settings and turrican's on memory loosening timings.

*KingT's Q9550 3.8 - 3.9GHz (450MHz - 460Mhz FSB) template w/ testing methodology

turrican9's Template Suggestion for Different amount of mem ++*

If your looking for more help on overclocking, post up your BIOS settings.









Happy overclocking! Keep us updated on your oc progress!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz*
> 
> hi all,just calling to say hello and its great to see your all still doing a great job for the 775"S.


Happy New Year maxextz!!! It's been quite a while since your last post. Should drop by more often if you have time.









Did you know I've just upgraded my CPU from E5200 to Q9650?









Awesome performance boost... yet I got some not so reliable reference for the Q9650:

WEI = 7.3 @ stock, WEI = 7.5 @ 4GHz... both are 0.1 below average... umm what the heck??? I had WEI = 6.9 with E5200 @ 4GHz...









*P.S.:*

*Hi All,*

*Update:* With 1.19 VCore @ 4GHz, in spite of passing 20 runs of IBT 2.5... it failed to pass in P95... so I slowly cranked up the voltages:

Currently priming with *VCore 1.224 under stress load (set 1.23750 in BIOS), vFSB 1.28, vNB 1.26, vGTL 0.63x... all else the same*.

Hopefully that shall do it. Fingers crossed.









Btw, I don't have the itch for major upgrade now... maybe for better graphics card(s)... once I can't stand the speed of 9800GT anymore.

The other thing to upgrade is to find an available ASUS U3S6 or its substitute to improve storage performance.










*ocman*


----------



## Petrol

IBT is not even relevant on Core 2 architecture, but those voltages are nice! Go faster!

I'm stuck with a 9800 GT now. The GTX 460 is still on the p5q because they're both WC'd. It's not getting the use it deserves


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys I have a question about the guid on the first page :

AUTO AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose Manual, set Common Performance Level with a lower number, Enabled all pull-in phases.)

What does the pull-in phase mean? When selecting a Manual Transaction Booster they are all DISABLED by default. Should they be ENABLED and what's the difference.

Thanks.


----------



## Erper

bump for the best club in here...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> IBT is not even relevant on Core 2 architecture, but those voltages are nice! Go faster!
> 
> I'm stuck with a 9800 GT now. The GTX 460 is still on the p5q because they're both WC'd. It's not getting the use it deserves


Thanks Petrol! I got BSOD this morning close to 5AM... was priming since 10PM last night...

Now I've bumped up VCore a notch... and see if I could get it stable... will start priming at night time and/or weekends/holidays... electricity is cheaper.









Oh well... if you got some extra disposable... get yourself go for an upgrade.







As for me, I've got no income... only dipping in my savings...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question about the guid on the first page :
> 
> AUTO AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose Manual, set Common Performance Level with a lower number, Enabled all pull-in phases.)
> 
> What does the pull-in phase mean? When selecting a Manual Transaction Booster they are all DISABLED by default. Should they be ENABLED and what's the difference.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi cvtmih! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!









Enabling the Pull-In Phases should strengthens the memory channels.









For more understand of the options in the BIOS, please check out *MUff1N*'s post: *OC template with PRO Turbo BIOS options explained*









Also, check this out: *KingT's Q9550 stable settings on P5QC*









Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> bump for the best club in here...


Awesome Erper!









*P.S.: This is my Post 700 in this club!!!*


----------



## ocman

Unfortunately OCN was down again for some tuning...

The downtime happened while I was editing my last post (screenshot below):


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi cvtmih! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enabling the Pull-In Phases should strengthens the memory channels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more understand of the options in the BIOS, please check out *MUff1N*'s post: *OC template with PRO Turbo BIOS options explained*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, check this out: *KingT's Q9550 stable settings on P5QC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Erper!


I see... Does it effect performance? Will I get better memory bandwidth if I enable them all?








Thanks for welcoming and for the quick respond. I'd like to join the club ^^ awesome to see so many P45 guys still active







Keep it up!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> I see... Does it effect performance? Will I get better memory bandwidth if I enable them all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for welcoming and for the quick respond. I'd like to join the club ^^ awesome to see so many P45 guys still active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up!


It should make the memory performance stronger in theory.









I set *AUTO* for AI Clock Twister and AI Transaction Booster for compatibility.









Now consider yourself already a member of this club!









Many of us in the P5Q/P45 team are very together and actively sharing with others and helping each other. Hence the phrase: "Owners helping Owners!"









Our 775 platform is still running strong (not far from the current gen platform)!









Again, Welcome to the club!









*P.S.:* I have rearranged or modified the 12 helpful tips in post #2! Please read through them.


----------



## cvtmih

Thank you again, you've been very kind and friendly.
I'm glad to be part of the community and I hope of course to be helpful with something.


----------



## Ice 1

Hi all new here.
Did some overclocking on my p5w dh and still learning so I did some overclocking on my new p5q pro turbo and this is my setting in:
Ai Tweaker
Ai tuner [manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [9.0]
FSB Frequency [376]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR-1002]
DRAM Timing Control [auto]
DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
Ai Clock Twister [auto]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
CPU Voltage [1.25625 V]
CPU GTL Reference [0.61x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.50 V]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.26]
DRAM Voltage [2.10]
NB Voltage [1.26]
SB Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
NB Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Margin Enhancement [ Performance Mode]

Need feedback if this all ok or if I should change some setting.
Biggest problem is 4x2gb stick of ram to get stable thank you all great site!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Thank you again, you've been very kind and friendly.
> I'm glad to be part of the community and I hope of course to be helpful with something.


Great cvtmih! Glad to hear that! Feel free to post in this club!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice 1*
> 
> Hi all new here.
> Did some overclocking on my p5w dh and still learning so I did some overclocking on my new p5q pro turbo and this is my setting in:
> Ai Tweaker
> Ai tuner [manual]
> CPU Ratio Setting [9.0]
> FSB Frequency [376]
> PCIE Frequency [100]
> FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
> DRAM Frequency [DDR-1002]
> DRAM Timing Control [auto]
> DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
> DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
> MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
> Ai Clock Twister [auto]
> Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
> CPU Voltage [1.25625 V]
> CPU GTL Reference [0.61x]
> CPU PLL Voltage [1.50 V]
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.26]
> DRAM Voltage [2.10]
> NB Voltage [1.26]
> SB Voltage [1.10]
> PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]
> Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
> NB Clock Skew [Auto]
> CPU Margin Enhancement [ Performance Mode]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need feedback if this all ok or if I should change some setting.
> Biggest problem is 4x2gb stick of ram to get stable thank you all great site!


Hi Ice 1, Nice avatar! (Agent Smith from the Matrix?)









Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!!!









Nice benchmark scores there!







What's your Q9650's VID?

As for overclocking, it would be better if you can *maintain a 1:1 ratio* as I've indicated in the *1st page 2nd post Tip #6*.









It's *best for stability* and that way you leave more available headroom for overclocking your CPU to higher speed.









*EDIT:* Change *MEM OC Charger* to *Enabled*... for *CPU GTL* try *0.63x*... and test the FSB freq up to 445 (4Ghz) or 450 (4.05GHz) and keep adding VCore along the way when needed.

Would you like to join this club?

Please feel free to *reference the 1st page post #1 and #2* for resource on overclocking and modding the P5Q PRO Turbo.







We might be having similar setups...









Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys, I'd like to share my last settings optimized for 24/7





















Here are the settings :

Ai Overclock Tuner [MANUAL]
CPU Ratio Setting [8.5]
FSB Frequency [450]
PCI-E Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [266]
DRAM Frequency [1350]
DRAM Timing Control [MANUAL]

1st Information :

CAS# Latency [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge [20 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [AUTO]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [AUTO]
Write Recovery Time [AUTO]
Read to Precharge Time [AUTO]

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [AUTO]
Write to Read Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (S) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [AUTO]

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
READ to PRE Delay [AUTO]
PRE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to REF Delay [AUTO]
DRAM Static Read Control [AUTO]
DRAM Read Training [AUTO]
MEM. OC Charger [AUTO]
AI Clock Twister [AUTO]
AI Transaction Booster [AUTO]

CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference [0.63x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.54]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.28]
DRAM Voltage [1.66]
NB Voltage [1.30]
SBridge Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]

Load Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [AUTO]
NB Clock Skew [AUTO]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Performance Mode]

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting [08.5]
C1E Suppport [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel® Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]

I was very surprised that I can run a 8GB 1333 memory @ CL7 and a 450FSB with only 1.30v on the NB!
One big thanks to KingT for advising me with the Kingston HyperX Blue 2x4GB DDR3-1600MHz CL9 memory! It really works awesome with ASUS P5QC







))


----------



## KingT

Gratz *Cvtmih*









But it's funny that I have never managed to get my RAM stable @ 1350MHz , 7-7-7-20 or CL8 (450MHz FSB)..

We have identical setups but my system was not stable so I downclocked my RAM to 1224MHz , 7-7-7-20 ,1.50V (459MHz FSB)..

Here's my memory bandwidth performance in Aida64 (*1224MHz, 7-7-7-20, 459MHz FSB*):



*P.S.:* My 1600MHz RAM settings are rock solid,I have been using them for two days now w/o any issues.. (also using it ATM)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ Cvtmih* Awesome job!!! Awesome show and tell!!!









*@* *KingT* Try a different version of AIDA64 like v.2.0 or v2.2.









*P.S.:* Just in... my CPU-Z validation @ 4.2GHz with 1.256V CPU-Z:

*My Q9650 E0 @ 4.2GHz validation*


----------



## jetpak12

@*Cvtmih*: Ditto what ocman said, that is awesome to see!







And thanks for sharing your BIOS settings. You guys are making me so jelly with your C2Quads, high FSB, and low volts!









Also, my Sammy 830 SSD finally came in today, it'll be fun to put that in and give myself some room to install some games directly on the SSD. I can't wait to try out SWTOR on it.









And, my new RAM (the Mushkins) should be arriving either today or tomorrow. The guy I sent the Dominators to got them up and running with all four sticks in his ASUS X48 board at 533MHz, something I was never able to do. Maybe my board just hates me?







Anyway, I hope to see how these Mushkins will do since they've been known to go over 550MHz.


----------



## cvtmih

Well KingT, it's funny that I cannot get my RAM even post @ 1600MHz







, but got it rock stable @ 1333 CL7 with FSB like 450MHz. We have pretty much the same setups but there are still some differences.
Btw you can try 1.30v NB it will most likely work 99% since it works for me with 450fbs and 1333 CL7.

Much appreciate your comments guys!
Cheers


----------



## KingT

I have tried your 1350Mhz settings and I got BSOD in P95 Custom 4096K - 4096K test..

First I had a strange issue after saving settings in the BIOS in Windows my RAM speed would be 1500MHz (7:5 ratio) instead of 1350MHz - 2:3 ratio (shown in CPU-Z, Aida64 etc)..

After several trials and different STRAP options I managed to get RAM to show also in Windows @ 1350..

But even then my 1350MHz RAM was not stable..

So I had to downclock it to 1224MHz (@ 459MHz FSB)..

And yes we have identical CPU,RAM and motherboard but we don't have similar OC stability issues..









My 1600MHz RAM (400MHz FSB) settings are ROCK SOLID and I have been using them for two days straight ..

Strange indeed ..









CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Can you check on your motherboard there should be a sticker about its revision. Which revision of the P5QC you have?
When I originally bought this board 2 and a half years ago it didn't make me a good impression, but it appeared to be a very nice and solid board.
It just has its preferences towards RAM, but these Kingston modules are differently the best way to go with this board. Switching from 4GB DDR2-1066 to 8GB DDR3-1333 without paying anything was actually one of the best deals ever made


----------



## KingT

My board is 2.02 revision, it has A3 revision northbridge which is the best there was produced..

My motherboard is the latest model produced as I have bought it brand new in May 2011 (as my P5Q Pro died).

Yes it's very RAM sensitive motherboard..

But still I like it as I have sold my DDR2 Kingston HyperX 1066MHz 2x2GB and for that money I bought brand new 8GB (2x 4) of 1600MHz DDR3 HyperX Blu..

So win..









CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

I got 2.02 as well, but where I can check the revision of the north bridge? I'd like to check it out


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> I got 2.02 as well, but where I can check the revision of the north bridge? I'd like to check it out


You can find the NB revision in CPU-Z under the mainboard tab.

*@ KingT* None of the same or same combination of hardware will perform the same... no need to be picky about it. Your oc is awesome already!!!









*P.S.:*

Hi All,

I'm able get into Windows @ 4.3GHz... still need some tuning to get it smooth...

Able to get into Windows with 1.272V to 1.280V (CPU-Z) but BSOD while using Windows... now testing with 1.288V CPU-Z.

Since 1.288V, I have also cranked up vFSB to 1.36 and vDRAM to 2.00... the rest the same.

More to come... stay tuned...

*Update:* Here's my Q9650 CPU-Z validation *@ 4.3GHz* (not stable yet though):

*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216085*



I'm still not able yet to get 4.2GHz and beyond freq. to prime stable... taking a break... now back to stock or 4GHz for comfort.









*Reminder:* Anyone who is going to take post #5000 for this club, please do some greetings about it. Thanks!!!







e.g. Happy Post 5000!!! something like that









Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## Ice 1

To answer ocman ?
and if this sound right in theory about the ram.
I was looking for a mild overclock with low temp. for longevity.
I also wanted to run 4stick of ram at over 900Mhz stable and with OC-enabled in Bios memtest 86 4.20v. reports 48xx and with auto 5338 so I think bios slows timing to stabilize.
screen shot answer the other question.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice 1*
> 
> To answer ocman ?
> and if this sound right in theory about the ram.
> I was looking for a mild overclock with low temp. for longevity.
> I also wanted to run 4stick of ram at over 900Mhz stable and with OC-enabled in Bios memtest 86 4.20v. reports 48xx and with auto 5338 so I think bios slows timing to stabilize.
> screen shot answer the other question.


Hi Ice 1,

Not sure if I'm getting you correctly and giving you the answers you are looking for...









Getting a mild oc is easy... it's not like you are trying for 4GHz+ stable...









It's no problem getting your RAMs to run above 900MHz rated FSB, just make sure you have 4 sticks of PC2-8500 (1066) RAMs (better if RAMs listed in mobo's QVL).









Also make sure they are error free.









You might also want to check out the 1st page of this club post 1 and 2 for additional relevant resource.









May you clarify what the other question did your screen shot above answer?









*P.S.:* Do have your system specs filled in by using *RigBuilder*, so others can assist you better!









Cheers,

ocman


----------



## rudderz666

*Dropping by to say hi as i said i wood keep up the work people this is a handy thread nice job







*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> *Dropping by to say hi as i said i wood keep up the work people this is a handy thread nice job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks rudderz666 for the verbal appreciation!!!









We will keep this owners club alive! Hope the same for you for the Q9650 club!!!


----------



## rudderz666

No prob pal well im goin on holiday saturday but will have laptop with me so ill still be about if ya need some help etc XD or Other way lol 
Keepin it alive


----------



## Ice 1

Hi ocman,
Yes my system specs are filled in by rigbuilder.
The screenshot was of the question about VID (If I am not wrong on what VID stands for.
Yes I have checked out page 1,2 and there is a lot of great information there.
I have try 3.6Ghz with ddr2-1066 ram set to manual a lot of diff. way no post and tried 3.6 with ddr2-1002 (ram is G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 4 sticks) but temp 83c maybe bad setting but scared me no funds for new equipment tried other setting and failed.
Tried setting that I posted with one different no strap to fsb 400 but set to auto and cpu clock skew set to normal tested fine but froze running norton ghost backup so try different set that I posted and all rock stable.


----------



## rudderz666

Temps are high man :-/ wat cpu you got






















HAPPY 5000 POST:cheers:








[/SIZE]


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Temps are high man :-/ wat cpu you got


P.S happy 5000 post dint see that XD


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> P.S happy 5000 post dint see that XD


rudderz666, can you please edit your post 5000 by adding a BLOWN UP GREETING to celebrate? Thanks a bunch!!!

e.g. *







Happy Post 5000!!! Cheers!!!







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice 1*
> 
> Hi ocman,
> Yes my system specs are filled in by rigbuilder.
> The screenshot was of the question about VID (If I am not wrong on what VID stands for.
> Yes I have checked out page 1,2 and there is a lot of great information there.
> I have try 3.6Ghz with ddr2-1066 ram set to manual a lot of diff. way no post and tried 3.6 with ddr2-1002 (ram is G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 4 sticks) but temp 83c maybe bad setting but scared me no funds for new equipment tried other setting and failed.
> Tried setting that I posted with one different no strap to fsb 400 but set to auto and cpu clock skew set to normal tested fine but froze running norton ghost backup so try different set that I posted and all rock stable.


Ice 1, you can CoreTemp or AIDA64 to check your chip's vid... the one in CPU-Z is not... but rather your current VCore.

Maintain a 1: 1 ratio first and when you get your oc stable... then crank up the memory speed.

It seems you are setting too much voltage or insufficent system cooling resulted in high temps.


----------



## Ice 1

Hi ocman this is VID form aida64 ver.2.20.1800

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version 0602
System BIOS Date 08/04/09
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
BIOS Settings (ATK):
CPU PLL 1.500 V
CPU Voltage 1.25625 V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.260 V
NB Volt 1.260 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 376.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.61x
NB Clock Skew Normal
All on air see rig for build


----------



## ocman

Hi Ice 1,

How much higher CPU freq can your chip do with the same voltage?

Please bring down the DRAM freq... so it is a 1:1 ratio. e.g. 1 MHz CPU vs 2 MHz DRAM = 1:1 ratio !

You do have all the way up to 1.4V to try. (ideally say a maximum of 1.3625 VCore in CPU-Z)

If you have 4 sticks of rams... you may need to add some voltage to North Bridge... and can do the same for FSB Term. Volt... both can try up to 1.4V.

If necessary, set looser timing and/or add a bit more DRAM voltage to get more stability.

Quite some users elsewhere say P5Q series mobo are not great with 450+ FSB... I don't know... but I'll test again later in the weekend.









*P.S.:* Ice 1, I think you're still giving me the wrong VID... but it's no big deal... just simply use CoreTemp to check for it.

Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Temps are high man :-/ wat cpu you got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY 5000 POST:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SIZE]


changed the post dude is that n e beter hope so XD:thumb:


----------



## ocman

*Awesome rudderz666!!!*







*Cheers!!!*


----------



## Ice 1

Hi ocman

Problem is 3 pass is in intel burn test failed 4th is it up vcore or FSB Termination voltage?
all setting same as before just changed FSB frequency and down to ddr2-800 went 1:1 at 450mhz booted to windows fine temp. in intel burn test 100% cpu 66c. Thanks


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice 1*
> 
> Hi ocman
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is 3 pass is in intel burn test failed 4th is it up vcore or FSB Termination voltage?
> all setting same as before just changed FSB frequency and down to ddr2-800 went 1:1 at 450mhz booted to windows fine temp. in intel burn test 100% cpu 66c. Thanks


Try increase vFSB a notch or two to 1.28 and if still no good... increase VCore by a notch of two. Repeat the cycle once more if no good.

*P.S.:* Ice 1, the VID I was referring to is the one in the red box below:



*Update:* I had briefly tested 500 FSB with multiplier and VCore on either *AUTO or 9* at 1:1 ratio trying for *4.5GHz*. I was able to post but I was not able to boot into Windows without crashing.

vFSB tried 1.2,1.26,1.28, 1.3, 1.36. vNB tried 1.2, 1.24, 1.26, 1.3. GTL tried AUTO, 0.61x, 0.63x, 0.65x. vDRAM tried 1.8, 2.0, 2.1.


----------



## Ice 1

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version 0602
System BIOS Date 08/04/09
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
BIOS Settings (ATK): 
CPU PLL 1.500 V
CPU Voltage 1.25625 V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.260 V
NB Volt 1.260 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 376.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.61x
NB Clock Skew Normal
All on air see rig for build[/quote]

Ai Tweaker
Ai tuner [manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [9.0]
FSB Frequency [450]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-900]
DRAM Timing Control [auto]
DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
Ai Clock Twister [auto]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
CPU Voltage [1.25625 V]
CPU GTL Reference [0.61x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.50 V]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.26]
DRAM Voltage [2.10]
NB Voltage [1.26]
SB Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
NB Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Margin Enhancement [ Performance Mode]


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ice 1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Properties:
> BIOS Type AMI
> BIOS Version 0602
> System BIOS Date 08/04/09
> Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS Settings (ATK):
> CPU PLL 1.500 V
> CPU Voltage 1.25625 V
> DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
> FSB Term.Volt. 1.260 V
> NB Volt 1.260 V
> SB PCIE 1.500 V
> SB Volt 1.100 V
> CPU Frequency 376.00 MHz
> CPU Clock Skew Normal
> CPU GTL REF 0.61x
> NB Clock Skew Normal
> All on air see rig for build


Ai Tweaker
Ai tuner [manual]
CPU Ratio Setting [9.0]
FSB Frequency [450]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-900]
DRAM Timing Control [auto]
DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
Ai Clock Twister [auto]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
CPU Voltage [1.25625 V]
CPU GTL Reference [0.61x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.50 V]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.26]
DRAM Voltage [2.10]
NB Voltage [1.26]
SB Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]
Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
NB Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Margin Enhancement [ Performance Mode][/QUOTE]

Ice 1, Here are some setting changes you can try out:

FSB Frequency [*445*] >>> *4GHz* if multiplier is on *AUTO or 9*.

FSB Strap to North Bridge [*AUTO*] if works better

DRAM Frequency [*DDR2-890*]
MEM. OC Charger [*Enabled*] for sure

CPU GTL Ref. [*0.63x*] if works better

DRAM Voltage [*1.9*] or [*2.0*] if works better depend on your RAM specs

FSB Termination Voltage [*1.28*] if works better

NB Voltage [*1.2*] if works better

CPU Clock Skew [*Normal*] see if works better
NB Clock Skew [*Normal*] see if works better

Else thing you can try is to increase CPU PLL to [*1.54*] to help stabilize the oc

You can also try to set *VCore* on [*AUTO*] and see what it gives to boot in the BIOS.

There's a *Q9650 club*, and on the 1st page... there are some validations... check the *4GHz* ones with the same VID and see what VCore they use for your reference.

Try to keep temps under *70C or 74C.*


----------



## KingT

On my late P5Q Pro + Q9550 I needed *for 450MHz FSB* to be *P95 Large FFT* stable:

PLL voltage = 1.54V [not that important]

CPU GTL = 0.65x
FSB Termination voltage = 1.26V
NB voltage= 1.26V

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Guys is it safe for 24/7 to enable Pull-in phases when I have transaction booster/performance level set to Manual? Also what's the difference between enabled/disabled?

Pull in of CHA PH1 [Disabled]
Pull in of CHA PH2 [Disabled]
Pull in of CHB PH1 [Disabled]
Pull in of CHB PH2 [Disabled]


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Guys is it safe for 24/7 to enable Pull-in phases when I have transaction booster/performance level set to Manual? Also what's the difference between enabled/disabled?
> 
> Pull in of CHA PH1 [Disabled]
> Pull in of CHA PH2 [Disabled]
> Pull in of CHB PH1 [Disabled]
> Pull in of CHB PH2 [Disabled]


Hi cvtmih, changing those options would not kill your mobo.









*@ KingT* My mobo yield worse stability with higher voltages on vDRAM and vNB... weird... as for CPU PLL... it's just something for *Ice 1* to try if all else fail.









*Btw, I'm priming with the following settings now @ 4GHz and 4hrs in so far so good:*



*Update 2:* Core 4 failed in the 5th hour... more tweaking...


----------



## cvtmih

OK, but do they have something to do with voltage? Something like load line calibration but for the memory? I just wanna know what they do


----------



## rudderz666

hey dude im the Q9650 owner now any 1 wanna come say hi ya quite welcome more the merryer lol XD:thumb:


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> hey dude im the Q9650 owner now any 1 wanna come say hi ya quite welcome more the merryer lol XD:thumb:


I have certainly done that multiple times in the recent past! I've even referred a member here to check out your Q9650 club too!!! But I'll drop by again to say hi!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I have certainly done that multiple times in the recent past! I've even referred a member here to check out your Q9650 club too!!! But I'll drop by again to say hi!


cheerz dude cant wait till bk on my pc dont have naff all on this laptop its just for internet etc ill try sort wat i can on my thread XD now its mine


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi cvtmih, changing those options would not kill your mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ KingT* My mobo yield worse stability with higher voltages on vDRAM and vNB... weird... as for CPU PLL... it's just something for *Ice 1* to try if all else fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Btw, I'm priming with the following settings now @ 4GHz and 4hrs in so far so good:*


Hey ocman, nice overclock! It would be awesome if you are stable with these settings







Very low voltages ^^ Btw do you think I'd be able to use the Turbo V software on my P5QC?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey ocman, nice overclock! It would be awesome if you are stable with these settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very low voltages ^^ Btw do you think I'd be able to use the Turbo V software on my P5QC?


Thanks cvtmih! I should be almost there... need to test with a few more different combos.









As for TurboV, you can always try install it and see if it works or not... but TurboV or software overclocking is not the best way to do... always stick with BIOS for best results.


----------



## Erper

@ocman
a lad, u finally got in touch with q9xxx series... wooow...
i wish u all the best in OCing that...
I miss my pro mobo, but i have chance to get it again with qx9650 for 150, but will reduce if im really interested....


----------



## rudderz666

:thumb:Just thouz id let you no mate changed that banner on the q9650 thread if ya wanna have a look started makin changes now


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> @ocman
> a lad, u finally got in touch with q9xxx series... wooow...
> i wish u all the best in OCing that...
> I miss my pro mobo, but i have chance to get it again with qx9650 for 150, but will reduce if im really interested....


Yes I did... got it for $175... okay price. VID is low though!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> :thumb:Just thouz id let you no mate changed that banner on the q9650 thread if ya wanna have a look started makin changes now


Done! Rep+'ed and replied! Well Done rudderz666!


----------



## ocman

*Hi All Club Members,*

*Check out the screenshot below! Q9650 on P5Q PRO Turbo passed 12hrs of Prime95 v266 @ 4GHz with 1.224V!!!*









*P.S.:* Thanks jetpak12! The next prime session @ higher frequency will take place during the coming weekend!

*Cheers,*

*ocman*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *Hi All Club Members,*
> 
> *Check out the screenshot below! Q9650 on P5Q PRO Turbo passed 12hrs of Prime95 v266 @ 4GHz with 1.224V!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Thanks jetpak12! The next prime session @ higher frequency will take place during the coming weekend!
> 
> *Cheers,*
> *ocman*


Awesome man!







Great results and a great chip you there!









I wish I had some results to share too, but I didn't end up having much time for overclocking over the weekend like I wanted. I tried running the OCZ and Mushkin sticks together, but they didn't like each other. But the Mushkins are running fine now at the old settings of 450MHz FSB. I'll see if I can't take a better crack at them in the next couple days.









Also, I check the VID on my E8500 and its at 1.25, I suppose that's not as good? I need about 1.4V Vcore for 4.2GHz.


----------



## Petrol

Great job, ocman! I came across another Ontarian P5Q OCer in... dun dun dun... the subzero cooling subforum! Check it out http://www.overclock.net/t/1207003/dry-ice-fun . I let him know about our humble club, if he's not already a member? I'm too lazy to go to first page and check







I'm actually looking to DICE my E7400 in the future, so my new objective has become to isolate FSB and try to push it up to 550+.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Awesome man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great results and a great chip you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some results to share too, but I didn't end up having much time for overclocking over the weekend like I wanted. I tried running the OCZ and Mushkin sticks together, but they didn't like each other. But the Mushkins are running fine now at the old settings of 450MHz FSB. I'll see if I can't take a better crack at them in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I check the VID on my E8500 and its at 1.25, I suppose that's not as good? I need about 1.4V Vcore for 4.2GHz.


Thanks again jetpak12, well as long as you can hit beyond 4GHz stably within safe range! You're not just good but actually Awesome!









Looking forward to hear from you man!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Great job, ocman! I came across another Ontarian P5Q OCer in... dun dun dun... the subzero cooling subforum! Check it out http://www.overclock.net/t/1207003/dry-ice-fun . I let him know about our humble club, if he's not already a member? I'm too lazy to go to first page and check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually looking to DICE my E7400 in the future, so my new objective has become to isolate FSB and try to push it up to 550+.


Thanks Petrol!!! Thanks also for referring another PRO Turbo owner to this club! I don't think he's a member of this club yet...









The reason I don't go into "sensitive" information on OCN is because everything here is completely searchable and being archived by Google...







I don't like Google all that much.









I also look forward to hear from you on your results!


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

Great OC man, such a low Vcore for 4GHz...









My Q9550 has VID = 1.15V but needs 1.30V (LOAD) to be P95 stable @ 4Ghz..









Enjoy it man, you've really deserved it..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *Ocman*
> 
> Great OC man, such a low Vcore for 4GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Q9550 has VID = 1.15V but needs 1.30V (LOAD) to be P95 stable @ 4Ghz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy it man, you've really deserved it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT!!! But your Q9550 E0's stock is 2.83GHz instead of 3GHz... meaning you oc'ed more.









As I've indicated earlier, I've been testing 4.3GHz... I wasn't yet able to get it P95 stable... and I didn't want to set other voltages too high... as CPU temps did go above 70C and once reached 85C when I set high vNB and vFSB.


----------



## cvtmih

@ ocman

Niiiiiiiiiice dude! What more could you possibly want? 4ghz with such a low voltage! Enjoy your system, it really ROCKS








I need 1.26v @ CPU to hit 3.80GHz rock stable. It could probably be stable with lower vcore, but I don't wanna spend hours again, since I've got my 24/7 settings rock stable.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Thanks KingT!!! But your Q9550 E0's stock is 2.83GHz instead of 3GHz... meaning you oc'ed more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've indicated earlier, I've been testing 4.3GHz... I wasn't yet able to get it P95 stable... and I didn't want to set other voltages too high... as CPU temps did go above 70C and once reached 85C when I set high vNB and vFSB.


As far as CPU cooling, how do you have your H50 set up? I have my H70 in push-pull (one fan on each side of the radiator), drawing in cool air from outside the case, and I never see temps above 60C in games/everyday usage. I forget what kind of temps I see under heavy loads though, I'll post back when I get home if you'd like. Oh, and I guess I'm only cooling a Duo instead of a Quad, so that might make a little difference.









And I think its official, that's a very nice OC for that low of vcore!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> @ ocman
> 
> Niiiiiiiiiice dude! What more could you possibly want? 4ghz with such a low voltage! Enjoy your system, it really ROCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 1.26v @ CPU to hit 3.80GHz rock stable. It could probably be stable with lower vcore, but I don't wanna spend hours again, since I've got my 24/7 settings rock stable.


I might need to do some more tweaking as Firefox 9.0.1 had a few "Not Responding" moments earlier today post stress testing... it might just be Firefox 9's being sluggish.









I did have more than 150 tabs opened in Firefox though...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> As far as CPU cooling, how do you have your H50 set up? I have my H70 in push-pull (one fan on each side of the radiator), drawing in cool air from outside the case, and I never see temps above 60C in games/everyday usage. I forget what kind of temps I see under heavy loads though, I'll post back when I get home if you'd like. Oh, and I guess I'm only cooling a Duo instead of a Quad, so that might make a little difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think its official, that's a very nice OC for that low of vcore!


jetpak12, sorry for the confusion... I meant the temps went a bit too high during stress testing with Prime95/IBT when I have vFSB and vNB set to 1.3 and above.









Temps are pretty nice during normal use.









*P.S.:* *Just to share with you guys my current stable settings for Q9650 @ 4GHz:*

There's a *0.01975V* *VDroop*, while *CPU-Z VCore* is *1.224V* (*1.232V* under stress testing load), the missing value is *CPU GTL Ref 0.63x.*

*All the rest values the same as before and maintaining 1:1 ratio. *











*P.P.S.: I use TurboV just to show and tell the values I have set for in the BIOS!







wink wink!







*


----------



## micul

I want in to :


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micul*
> 
> I want in to :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard micul, my fellow Canadian!!!









Nice 2+ GHz oc there micul...







but wow with 1.72 VCore... you certainly were pushing it.









You should also consider joining these clubs if you have not already done so: ***The 1GHz OC Club** and **The 2GHz OC Club** *









I noticed you have disabled the eye candies in Windows 7 during testing... good one.

Feel free to reference and post in this club!!! 1st page for mobo resource.









Happy New Year and Happy Overclocking!!!


----------



## cvtmih

ocman what RAM have you got? This 1.20v @ NB seems so sweet, but even if I put a notch below 1.30v I cannot run stable 450FSB & 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> ocman what RAM have you got? This 1.20v @ NB seems so sweet, but even if I put a notch below 1.30v I cannot run stable 450FSB & 8GB DDR3 1333Mhz


*2 X 2GB OCZ XTC Platinum PC2-8500 DDR2 (OCZ2P10664GK)*

*2 X 2GB Kingston HyperX PC2-8500 DDR2 (KHX8500D2K2/4G)*

P5Q PRO Turbo doesn't seem to like high vNB...


----------



## cvtmih

Oh nice, do you run it @ 1066 with that OC? :O Cause I need no less than 1.30v to stabilize my OC with ram running @ 1333 mhz

Btw I managed to extract some more performance out of my RAM with just setting performance level @ 9 and seems to be stable without changing anything else - same settings I posted earlier


----------



## KingT

Hmmm why my system is not stable with RAM @ 1350MHz?? (Identical setup to yours)

And my system goes crazy *when I choose 1350MHz RAM option in the BIOS as it sets RAM @ 1500MHz somehow* (there's no option for 1500MHz in the BIOS available @ 450MHz FSB







) and it shows in Windows in every sys info program @ 1500MHz.

Even when I manage to get RAM somehow to be actually @ 1350Mhz it's VERY UNSTABLE!!!!

I think that it's a BIOS bug (using the latest 2103) ,I might want to reflash BIOS on my motherboard..

Still there's no big performance increase over my 1224MHz ,7-7-7-20 459MHz FSB overclock..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Oh nice, do you run it @ 1066 with that OC? :O Cause I need no less than 1.30v to stabilize my OC with ram running @ 1333 mhz
> 
> Btw I managed to extract some more performance out of my RAM with just setting performance level @ 9 and seems to be stable without changing anything else - same settings I posted earlier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cvtmih, same as before (like I've indicated in the tips in the 1st page), I left some fields on Auto, it seems to work better that way. Running @ 1066 (533) should not be a problem as I had them running at that freq before without problem... I can try and do that and I'll report back if it becomes unstable.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Hmmm why my system is not stable with RAM @ 1350MHz?? (Identical setup to yours)
> 
> And my system goes crazy *when I choose 1350MHz RAM option in the BIOS as it sets RAM @ 1500MHz somehow* (there's no option for 1500MHz in the BIOS available @ 450MHz FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it shows in Windows in every sys info program @ 1500MHz.
> 
> Even when I manage to get RAM somehow to be actually @ 1350Mhz it's VERY UNSTABLE!!!!
> 
> I think that it's a BIOS bug (using the latest 2103) ,I might want to reflash BIOS on my motherboard..
> 
> Still there's no big performance increase over my 1224MHz ,7-7-7-20 459MHz FSB overclock..
> 
> CHEERS..


KingT, reflashing your mobo with a copy of BIOS of the same version or a different version is good to ensure no BIOS corruption.

But before doing that, you can always give load factory/optimized default settings a try if you haven't already done so.


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

It's just I'm a bit unfortunate regarding memory freq.









Your Kingston HyperX 1066 run @ rated speed w/o any problems..

I never managed to make my Kingston HyperX 1066 to do that on my P5Q Pro or on P5QC (I have tried every modded BIOS available back then even a P5Q Pro TURBO bios)..

But still there's almost no memory bandwidth increase between running RAM @ 1350 CL7 (450MHz FSB) and running RAM @ 1224MHz CL7 (459MHz)..

So still I'm satisfied with my OC results and stability..









CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Hmmm why my system is not stable with RAM @ 1350MHz?? (Identical setup to yours)
> And my system goes crazy *when I choose 1350MHz RAM option in the BIOS as it sets RAM @ 1500MHz somehow* (there's no option for 1500MHz in the BIOS available @ 450MHz FSB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it shows in Windows in every sys info program @ 1500MHz.
> Even when I manage to get RAM somehow to be actually @ 1350Mhz it's VERY UNSTABLE!!!!
> I think that it's a BIOS bug (using the latest 2103) ,I might want to reflash BIOS on my motherboard..
> Still there's no big performance increase over my 1224MHz ,7-7-7-20 459MHz FSB overclock..
> CHEERS..


The bug comes from messed up FSB strap. Even if it displays 1500MHz it is running on 1350. You need to select 266 strap to get a correct 1350MHz. I'm also using the latest bios 2103. Even that we have identical setups, the hardware can perform differently. For example I can't even boot @ 1600mhz RAM, so there


----------



## cvtmih

@ ocman

I see than







If I run the memory @ 1066 I don't need to go over 1.24v @ NB even with some high FSB. So it must be the RAM frequency that's teasing the NB


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT*

Glad you are alright!!!









*@ cvtmih*

I found the HyperX series are better than the Platinum series I have... and I have paid a premium to get the Platinum...









*@ All Club Members*

Any of us other than me is planning for a major upgrade around 2015?









By then, we can discuss what will be the best components to buy and from there we can make new owners clubs for them!!!









Also, to the rest of the members who haven't yet posted their sig rig (775) gallery. Please take some time to do so, I'll link your gallery to the 1st page!


----------



## cvtmih

Good idea ocman!







Do that, and we'll see each others rigs that way


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Good idea ocman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that, and we'll see each others rigs that way


I've already done that! Posted my rig gallery! Just click on the "proof" image beside our username listed in the 1st page then you will see them!









Looking forward to check yours and the rest of the members out!









Try do it in one post or consecutive posts! Easier to link and check out that way!


----------



## cvtmih

Will do right away mate







About the platform upgrade - I don't think I'll do that soon, cause it's doing pretty damn good so far! (I just hope something wont die







) But I will upgrade my graphics card for sure in some months as it starts to show it's age in some games @ maxed out.


----------



## treeman

I don't think I've posted here yet... I've got a P5Q Pro Turbo, it was in my sig-rig until July. I used to run it with an E8400 @ 4ghz and it's now being used by my brother for internet browsing and some light gaming. That was one great motherboard. With the SLI hack enabled it rocks!

Do I need to get a CPU-z shot of it to join?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ All Club Members*
> 
> Any of us other than me is planning for a major upgrade around 2015?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By then, we can discuss what will be the best components to buy and from there we can make new owners clubs for them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to the rest of the members who haven't yet posted their sig rig (775) gallery. Please take some time to do so, I'll link your gallery to the 1st page!


Major upgrade around 2015? I was thinking closer to this April with Ivy...







Definitely planning on sticking with ASUS motherboard though, probably go with either a Deluxe or WS board.

I am planning on going to some kind of computer swap-meet that I heard someone else mention on the forum. It isn't too far from me. If I spot a Core 2 Quad there I might re-evaluate my decision to upgrade so soon.







It sounds like parts can be found for dirt cheap there. *crosses fingers*

And, I'll try to remember to update the pictures of my rig tonight, I got a new camera and snapped a couple more pictures, so you can actually tell what all the different parts are now.


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Major upgrade around 2015? I was thinking closer to this April with Ivy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely planning on sticking with ASUS motherboard though, probably go with either a Deluxe or WS board.
> I am planning on going to some kind of computer swap-meet that I heard someone else mention on the forum. It isn't too far from me. If I spot a Core 2 Quad there I might re-evaluate my decision to upgrade so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like parts can be found for dirt cheap there. *crosses fingers*
> And, I'll try to remember to update the pictures of my rig tonight, I got a new camera and snapped a couple more pictures, so you can actually tell what all the different parts are now.


Imo you should get a C2Q and stick with 775 for longer. a C2Q paired with P45/X48 is still hell of a beast! It will last you a few more years even with the latest single GPU solutions









@ ocman

I've put some pics @ my gallery you can link it or whatever







They are with my Corsair Vengeance RAM, but I'm lazy to take new pics just for the new RAM


----------



## KuuFA

Is This Enough to Join?











I am Trying to get it to at least 3.4 but this is proving to be difficult : |


----------



## cvtmih

Not sure if you have to own it now or if you ever owned one, but ocman will tell you this







Btw as I see you have the same memory as I do, is it running ok with Sandy Bridge @ 1.65v?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Not sure if you have to own it now or if you ever owned one, but ocman will tell you this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw as I see you have the same memory as I do, is it running ok with Sandy Bridge @ 1.65v?


So far yea i am running them at stock speeds but undervolted to 1.6v as far as i can tell they run fine... lol.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treeman*
> 
> I don't think I've posted here yet... I've got a P5Q Pro Turbo, it was in my sig-rig until July. I used to run it with an E8400 @ 4ghz and it's now being used by my brother for internet browsing and some light gaming. That was one great motherboard. With the SLI hack enabled it rocks!
> 
> Do I need to get a CPU-z shot of it to join?


Welcome aboard treeman!!!









A screenshot/CPU-Z shot would suffice! Mind flashing a few pics for us to check out your 775 system, that would be great!!!









Feel free to post here!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Major upgrade around 2015? I was thinking closer to this April with Ivy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely planning on sticking with ASUS motherboard though, probably go with either a Deluxe or WS board.
> 
> I am planning on going to some kind of computer swap-meet that I heard someone else mention on the forum. It isn't too far from me. If I spot a Core 2 Quad there I might re-evaluate my decision to upgrade so soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like parts can be found for dirt cheap there. *crosses fingers*
> 
> And, I'll try to remember to update the pictures of my rig tonight, I got a new camera and snapped a couple more pictures, so you can actually tell what all the different parts are now.


2015 is around the time when many of us with 775 platform would upgrade... I believe. Major upgrade now is just too close performance wise... the lack of USB3 and SATA6 does held us back a bit though...









jetpak, good luck in swap meet! I got my Q9650 with low VID by luck for $175... price was a little more than half of original when new. But I guess it's well worth it?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Will do right away mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the platform upgrade - I don't think I'll do that soon, cause it's doing pretty damn good so far! (I just hope something wont die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But I will upgrade my graphics card for sure in some months as it starts to show it's age in some games @ maxed out.


I think about graphics card upgrade too... soon if needed. Try to enable that SLi hack on our mobo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> @ ocman
> 
> I've put some pics @ my gallery you can link it or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are with my Corsair Vengeance RAM, but I'm lazy to take new pics just for the new RAM


Great! Just send me the gallery link and I'll update it!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Is This Enough to Join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Trying to get it to at least 3.4 but this is proving to be difficult : |


Welcome aboard KuuFA!!!









Do you still own the mobo? Your username will be labelled in a different colour if you own it no more!









Btw, what happened to the date in the screenshot? It says Year 2002... umm.... Have you been "shopping"?









If you still have that 775 rig, mind flashing a few pics?

Feel free to post here!


----------



## cvtmih

ocman where do you put those links with the galleries?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Welcome aboard KuuFA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still own the mobo? Your username will be labelled in a different colour if you own it no more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, what happened to the date in the screenshot? It says Year 2002... umm.... Have you been "shopping"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you still have that 775 rig, mind flashing a few pics?
> Feel free to post here!


^yea didn't notice the date as I quickly installed W7 onto the rig.
I was just going to put this computer together for fun but i realized that i could use it as sorta a spare rig. here are more updated pictures!



this is set up in a Lian Li PC-7 plus <--- one of my old cases that i am planning to try and put underwater....


----------



## ocman

*@ KuuFA* Sweet! Got more rig pics to post in the same post? I'll link your post now!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> ocman where do you put those links with the galleries?


It would be embedded in the "proof" image in the 1st page 1st post beside your username in the members list.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ KuuFA* Sweet! Got more rig pics to post in the same post? I'll link your post now!


Ill take some later and edit the post TY!


----------



## cvtmih

Link to my album with some photos of my rig :

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/622170/user_id/141438#page=0&sort=display_order

or this if first one cannot be opened:

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/721597/album/622170


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> The bug comes from messed up FSB strap. Even if it displays 1500MHz it is running on 1350. You need to select 266 strap to get a correct 1350MHz. I'm also using the latest bios 2103. Even that we have identical setups, the hardware can perform differently. For example I can't even boot @ 1600mhz RAM, so there


I have tried every STRAP available but still it's 1500MHz..

It shows in CPU-Z,Aida64 and every other monitoring application @ 1500MHz..

Even If I somehow manage to get it to work @ 1350 IT"S VERY UNSTABLE!!!

Yeah our identical setups do perform very differently as my is ROCK SOLID @ 1600MHz RAM (400MHz FSB)..









*EDIT:* Woow what a great looking rig man..









Is That Noctua NH-D14 cooler? (Ooops NOW I SEE IT'S NOT) What are your LOAD P95 temperatures @ 3.8GHz??

Also great mirror finish lapping on CPU!!!














(I'm also using MX-2 TIM)

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Are you sure you tried strap 266? For me I can also select 1353 if strap is set to AUTO and both work just fine.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Imo you should get a C2Q and stick with 775 for longer. a C2Q paired with P45/X48 is still hell of a beast! It will last you a few more years *even with the latest single GPU solutions*


That's the problem for me, I can tell that my 6970 is being bottlenecked, and I want to go Crossfire, maybe Tri-Fire, since I like to run Eyefinity on three screens. The C2D just can't keep up for me anymore. Do you think a C2Q will overcome a GPU bottleneck?

I ran crossfire previously with two 4850s, and some games felt like they had micro-stutter. I'm not sure if it was a limitation of crossfire at the time, or the chipset.









Thanks for the suggestion though!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> 2015 is around the time when many of us with 775 platform would upgrade... I believe. Major upgrade now is just too close performance wise... the lack of USB3 and SATA6 does held us back a bit though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jetpak, good luck in swap meet! I got my Q9650 with low VID by luck for $175... price was a little more than half of original when new. But I guess it's well worth it?


Yeah, I want access to USB3, SATA6, DDR3, and more PCI-e lanes, so that's why Ivy is my planned upgrade ATM, since it has native USB3 support that Sandy Bridge doesn't, as well as lower TDP. There's also PCIe 3.0, but I'm not too concerned about that since I plan on sticking with 6970s for a while.

Well, maybe I should just wait for Haswell...









But I really just have upgrade fever, and I've been frustrated with being limited by my RAM to OC.









Where did you find your Q9650? I'll wait and see what happens at the swap meet, and keep my eyes peeled for some deals.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Are you sure you tried strap 266? For me I can also select 1353 if strap is set to AUTO and both work just fine.


Yes I have but still nothing..

Now I just saw that your motherboard has *A2 revision NorthBridge*!!
*My has A3 revision NB* so maybe that's why my motherboard is *capable of running RAM @1600MHz* and your is not..

A3 was the latest revision of the P45 NB,it had slightly better FSB OC capability and it needed less voltage..

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That's the problem for me, I can tell that my 6970 is being bottlenecked, and I want to go Crossfire, maybe Tri-Fire, since I like to run Eyefinity on three screens. The C2D just can't keep up for me anymore. Do you think a C2Q will overcome a GPU bottleneck?
> I ran crossfire previously with two 4850s, and some games felt like they had micro-stutter. I'm not sure if it was a limitation of crossfire at the time, or the chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I want access to USB3, SATA6, DDR3, and more PCI-e lanes, so that's why Ivy is my planned upgrade ATM, since it has native USB3 support that Sandy Bridge doesn't, as well as lower TDP. There's also PCIe 3.0, but I'm not too concerned about that since I plan on sticking with 6970s for a while.
> Well, maybe I should just wait for Haswell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really just have upgrade fever, and I've been frustrated with being limited by my RAM to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find your Q9650? I'll wait and see what happens at the swap meet, and keep my eyes peeled for some deals.


A Q9550/Q9650 will have NO problem with any of the current single GPU solutions. But it will bottleneck 2 GPUs like 2 x 6790 will be bottlenecked by a C2Q, but 1 wont! If you wanna go crossfire/SLI with the latest graphics card you should get an i7/i5 system than









@KingT

Yes maybe that's the problem.
But you should be able to run your current OC with 1.30v NB or even less, since I am.
You can try lowering it


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Link to my album with some photos of my rig :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/album/view/id/622170/user_id/141438#page=0&sort=display_order
> 
> or this if first one cannot be opened:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/id/721597/album/622170


Done linking! Linked your 2nd link in the 1st page! Awesome shots of your rig! I felt like looking at a stove top or something...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Are you sure you tried strap 266? For me I can also select 1353 if strap is set to AUTO and both work just fine.


Auto works best for me!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That's the problem for me, I can tell that my 6970 is being bottlenecked, and I want to go Crossfire, maybe Tri-Fire, since I like to run Eyefinity on three screens. The C2D just can't keep up for me anymore. Do you think a C2Q will overcome a GPU bottleneck?
> 
> I ran crossfire previously with two 4850s, and some games felt like they had micro-stutter. I'm not sure if it was a limitation of crossfire at the time, or the chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I want access to USB3, SATA6, DDR3, and more PCI-e lanes, so that's why Ivy is my planned upgrade ATM, since it has native USB3 support that Sandy Bridge doesn't, as well as lower TDP. There's also PCIe 3.0, but I'm not too concerned about that since I plan on sticking with 6970s for a while.
> 
> Well, maybe I should just wait for Haswell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I really just have upgrade fever, and I've been frustrated with being limited by my RAM to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find your Q9650? I'll wait and see what happens at the swap meet, and keep my eyes peeled for some deals.


Not sure about ATi's... but for NVidia's SLi setup with 560 Ti 448Cores and above models would have no micro-stuttering problem.









As for the Q9650, I got it locally in Canada through local ad... The guy who sold me that chip said it was originally from a Dell Workstation... Nice?

The guy's got 7.4 in WEI and I got 7.3 with the Q9650 both at stock... WTH Windows??? He does have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P + NVidia Quadro FX3700 Video card... not sure... but I'll try to reinstall Windows a little later to see if it helps.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Not sure about ATi's... but for NVidia's SLi setup with 560 Ti 448Cores and above models would have no micro-stuttering problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Q9650, I got it locally in Canada through local ad... The guy who sold me that chip said it was originally from a Dell Workstation... Nice?
> 
> The guy's got 7.4 in WEI and I got 7.3 with the Q9650 both at stock... WTH Windows??? He does have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P + NVidia Quadro FX3700 Video card... not sure... but I'll try to reinstall Windows a little later to see if it helps.


Hmm, maybe just try running it multiple times; I remember one of my scores increasing at one point for no apparent reason.







I forget what section it was in though.

And based on what you said, I decided to hop onto Craigslist (idk if Canada has it, but its just online classifieds) and I spotted someone who has listed an ASUS P5QE motherboard + C2Q 9550 for $150US, should I jump on it? He says he wants it gone to today. I did email him saying I was interested and asked if it was an E0 stepping.

Seems like a good deal, no? Here's a link to the mobo, it supports DDR3!







How do you guys think it compares to the P5QC a couple of you have?


----------



## cvtmih

Well the ASUS P5Q3 DELUXE is definitely better than the P5QC. It's an awesome, awesome motherboard and is one of the top 775 boards out there you can find actually. You can squeeze every MHz out of that Q9550 without worrying that your board can hold you back








Getting it in pair with Q9550 and 8GB DDR3 will definitely be hardcore and you can run crossfire on it np








If you ask me, that's the thing I'd do.







and than sell the current CPU/mobo/RAM and actually make the upgrade really cheap


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hmm, maybe just try running it multiple times; I remember one of my scores increasing at one point for no apparent reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget what section it was in though.
> 
> And based on what you said, I decided to hop onto Craigslist (idk if Canada has it, but its just online classifieds) and I spotted someone who has listed an ASUS P5QE motherboard + C2Q 9550 for $150US, should I jump on it? He says he wants it gone to today. I did email him saying I was interested and asked if it was an E0 stepping.
> 
> Seems like a good deal, no? Here's a link to the mobo, it supports DDR3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys think it compares to the P5QC a couple of you have?


Combo for $150... Hell yea if you got disposal income! The link you have is for the Deluxe model of P5Q3 though... We got Craig's List too but I think Kijiji's better in terms of formatting or interface! Hands down!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Well the ASUS P5Q3 DELUXE is definitely better than the P5QC. It's an awesome, awesome motherboard and is one of the top 775 boards out there you can find actually. You can squeeze every MHz out of that Q9550 without worrying that your board can hold you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting it in pair with Q9550 and 8GB DDR3 will definitely be hardcore and you can run crossfire on it np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me, that's the thing I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and than sell the current CPU/mobo/RAM and actually make the upgrade really cheap


Good idea!









*P.S.: This is my 1600th post!!!*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Well the ASUS P5Q3 DELUXE is definitely better than the P5QC. It's an awesome, awesome motherboard and is one of the top 775 boards out there you can find actually. You can squeeze every MHz out of that Q9550 without worrying that your board can hold you back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting it in pair with Q9550 and 8GB DDR3 will definitely be hardcore and you can run crossfire on it np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ask me, that's the thing I'd do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and than sell the current CPU/mobo/RAM and actually make the upgrade really cheap


Great to hear, and, yeah, that's the plan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Combo for $150... Hell yea if you got disposal income! The link you have is for the Deluxe model of P5Q3 though... We got Craig's List too but I think Kijiji's better in terms of formatting or interface! Hands down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.: This is my 1600th post!!!*


It is actually the Deluxe model, its the same link the seller had in his ad. *However*, I think I might have missed out because he hasn't responded to my email, and his ad made it sound like he wanted it gone today. We'll see...

And yeah, formatting and interface is horrendous on Craig's List. I try to not to visit that website if I don't have to, haha.

And gratz on many many posts!


----------



## cvtmih

Well let's hope he didn't sell it! Combo ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe + Q9550 for 150$ is ******* nice deal so to say! You should really get it before someone else does.

@ocman

It's good to hear you like my rig mate, yours is awesome as well!


----------



## TOO

I want to know if someone here has the latest bios release from Ket's mod running on a P5Q with an quad and 8gb of ram.
I have an 9550 E0, Asus P5Q and 4X2 GB of Corsair Dominator, two Maxtor in Raid 0 and I would like to know if it would have some issue.
Thank you!


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I want to know if someone here has the latest bios release from Ket's mod running on a P5Q with an quad and 8gb of ram.
> I have an 9550 E0, Asus P5Q and 4X2 GB of Corsair Dominator, two Maxtor in Raid 0 and I would like to know if it would have some issue.
> Thank you!


I'm not familiar with this particular BIOS mod you're looking for, but you should be able to run your setup without a problem. The Corsair Dominator is listed in the board's QVL and from a personal experience I can say that it's one of the best DDR2 memory for the P5Q series - no issues at all. If you have issues with your OC you should post some detailed information with the settings you are trying out, and we should be able to sort it out for ya


----------



## TOO

Thanks for the replay.
I wanted to say the bios from this post 2206 here on the forum.
I'm running my system at 3.8 Ghz right now with the original bios from asus (the last version).
I would like to have more from my system, specially the ram and I wanted to know if this bios run with no issue and if someone was using it already with a similar system and having a better oc result.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I want to know if someone here has the latest bios release from Ket's mod running on a P5Q with an quad and 8gb of ram.
> I have an 9550 E0, Asus P5Q and 4X2 GB of Corsair Dominator, two Maxtor in Raid 0 and I would like to know if it would have some issue.
> Thank you!


Hi TOO! Have you check this club's 1st page for that? I'm pretty sure most of not every single mod could be found there! Happy Overclocking!


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I might be taking a short break... since I'm disappointed and discouraged by some of the mod wannabe users and actual mod on OCN.

Those bumps can't bring me or us down!

Peace,

ocman.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi All Club Members,
> 
> I might be taking a short break... since I'm disappointed and discouraged by some of the mod wannabe users and actual mod on OCN.
> 
> Those bumps can't bring me or us down!
> 
> Peace,
> ocman.


Sorry to hear that, I hope you'll still check in on the club everyone once in a while.









But don't let yourself get burnt out; if you need a break, take it.









And no way that this awesome club is going down anytime soon!


----------



## jetpak12

Hi guys, I've got great news! I finally got a hold of the guy from Craigslist and it turns out that the board/cpu hasn't been sold yet, so I'll be picking it up tomorrow.









In anticipation, I'd like to put in an order of DDR3 RAM to run this with, does anyone have any suggestions? The manual says it supports up to 2000MHz memory in OC mode, and that if you install 1600MHz or higher, "it is suggested to use one DIMM per channel". Does this mean that it recommends to run them in single channel?

Also, I asked him, and he says he was running G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB 1333 without issues. I'd like to get 2x4GB 1600 RAM, just to be on the safe side.

But the board does support adjustable FSB strap, which I am stoked about, so at least now I won't be limited by RAM speed for my overclock.









*EDIT: Also, 600th post!







*


----------



## KingT

@ *Jetpak12*

Get the Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 4GB modules, you won't regret it..

P5Q3 Deluxe is one of the best DDR3 mobos on 775 socket,and it supports 16GB of DDR3 1600MHz RAM (up to 2000MHz OC)..

As for these *Kingston HyperX modules* you can get any of modules *Genesis*(blue heatspreaders),*Genesis Gra*y,and *HyperX Blu* (I have these) as they are 99% identical modules..

I would get Gray as they look cool in that gray colored heat spreaders..









Also you can get modules that support XMP and they have "X" on the end of the code , for example KHX1600C9D3K2/8G*X*

Here's a review of that *KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX* dual channel kit *CLICK HERE*, they did 2000MHz CL9, 1.67V which is great..

*P.S.*: You can also buy modules separately in single packs and run them as dual channel kit as well (they don't have *"K2"* in their model code)

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *Jetpak12*
> Get the Kingston HyperX 1600MHz 4GB modules, you won't regret it..
> P5Q3 Deluxe is one of the best DDR3 mobos on 775 socket,and it supports 16GB of DDR3 1600MHz RAM (up to 2000MHz OC)..
> As for these *Kingston HyperX modules* you can get any of modules *Genesis*(blue heatspreaders),*Genesis Gra*y,and *HyperX Blu* (I have these) as they are 99% identical modules..
> I would get Gray as they look cool in that gray colored heat spreaders..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can get modules that support XMP and they have "X" on the end of the code , for example KHX1600C9D3K2/8G*X*
> Here's a review of that *KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX* dual channel kit *CLICK HERE*, they did 2000MHz CL9, 1.67V which is great..
> *P.S.*: You can also buy modules separately in single packs and run them as dual channel kit as well (they don't have *"K2"* in their model code)
> CHEERS..


Thanks for the recommendation, I looked into a few HyperX's after seeing both you and cvtmih running them. And I also see that a single HyperX 4GB stick is on today's Newegg shell shocker. Is it close enough to the ones you listed? (I'd be getting two of course







)

EDIT: Ok I just noticed that the one I linked is the Genesis model, so it looks like that's what I'll probably get. Also, I made a new thread in the Intel memory section asking for tips on pairing 775 with DDR3, and one guy recommended 1.5V memory. Do anyone know if there are any issues with running low voltage memory on the P45 chipset?


----------



## ocman

*@KingT and jetpak12*

It costs $43.49 per following kit... 2 kits = $87. Nice deal here in Canada?

*http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=24_311_312_612&item_id=035851Kingston HyperX KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1600 XMP Dual Channel Memory Kit (KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX) (57869)*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@KingT and jetpak12*
> 
> It costs $43.49 per following kit... 2 kits = $87. Nice deal here in Canada?
> 
> *(KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX) (57869)*


Thanks for sharing! That same kit on the US site is only $34 USD, using a promo code. Do you think its worth the extra $10 it to get the XMP profiles, guaranteed matched kit, and not having to deal with mail-in rebate? Also, does anyone know what NCIX shipping policy is in the US? Do they have free shipping? I don't want to create an account just to calculate shipping costs.


----------



## KingT

@ jetpak12

I'm running my *Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz ,CL9, 1.65V* [KHX1600C9D3B1/4G] @ 1224MHz 7-7-7-20 with *only 1.5V*..

So no problems with 1.5V memory on my P5QC..

Yes these Kingston HyperX 1600 modules are pretty cheap but very reliable..









P.S.: What's your CPU for that P5Q3 Deluxe mobo?

If it's a C2Q you should go over 480MHz FSB with it as it has advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS (also NB GTL)..

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

@*KingT*

Glad to hear it, I just put in an order for two HyperX Genesis from Newegg's daily deal. Hopefully the mail-in rebate goes smoothly and I'll have some cheap but quality RAM.









I found the P5Q3 on an online classifieds, and I'm getting it with a Q9550 (I'm picking it up tomorrow afternoon). Once I get the board I plan on putting in my E8500 to see how far I can OC it, and to make some comparison tests between Core 2 Duo and Quad, before I sell it.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for sharing! That same kit on the US site is only $34 USD, using a promo code. Do you think its worth the extra $10 it to get the XMP profiles, guaranteed matched kit, and not having to deal with mail-in rebate? Also, does anyone know what NCIX shipping policy is in the US? Do they have free shipping? I don't want to create an account just to calculate shipping costs.


Prices in the US are almost always lower... I recall TazMan has generously offered to buy on behalf with shipping extra several times in the past.







Offer still stick?









Who's looking to be the next Mr. Bargain?









Btw, here's a link to NCIX US's customer care page: *http://us.ncix.com/go/?customercare*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Prices in the US are almost always lower... I recall TazMan has generously offered to buy on behalf with shipping extra several times in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offer still stick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's looking to be the next Mr. Bargain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, here's a link to NCIX US's customer care page: *http://us.ncix.com/go/?customercare*


I don't mind buying and cross-shipping if the price difference is big enough, but I have no idea what international shipping rates are, and whoever wants it will have to reimburse me for shipping.









I ended up going with Newegg, since NCIX shipping isn't free until you paid $50, and there's nothing else I'm looking for ATM. I hope it arrives soon though!


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys I have a weird issue.. It happened for a second time already
When I put my computer so sleep mode and try to turn it on in the morning the fan start to spin and everything but I get a black screen.
Hitting the reset button leads to no POST and I have to shut down the PC. When I turn it back on I get a POST screen with "Overclocking Failed" and I have to go into BIOS and re-apply my OC settings again :O
My OC is rock stable tested with everything. Can somebody explain why is this happening and how to correct it?


----------



## KingT

@ *cvtmih*

I had same issue on my P5Q Pro..

The OC was ROCK SOLID, passing 12h of P95 each test (3x 12hrs) but I could not get my system up from sleep mode and on restart I would get that "Overclocking failed..." message..

Tip: Don't put it in sleep mode as it's a common issue with all P5Q series motherboard in certain setups..

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

It's weird, cause this started to happen yesterday :O I never had this issue before :O


----------



## Punjab

My OC has been pretty stable. I pass 12 hours of Prime seemingly easily. I did have a BSOD the other day out of nowhere but that's always when they seem to happen.
Validation

I think I need a stronger power supply. I'm using a 550w and with this GTX 560, all 4 DIMMs filled, and the OC I think I'm pretty much maxing it out.


----------



## jetpak12

@ *KingT* and *cvtmih*

I have weird issues with sleep mode as well. I have experienced the same not-waking-up issue with sleep mode, and also the computer not entering sleep mode at all. Both issues were very sporadic for me and I could never figure what the cause of the problem was.

For me, it not entering sleep mode is more common, but lately sleep mode has suddenly started working for me again.







However, because of these issues I don't use sleep very often, I tend to keep my PC on when I'm home and off when I'm not.


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punjab*
> 
> My OC has been pretty stable. I pass 12 hours of Prime seemingly easily. I did have a BSOD the other day out of nowhere but that's always when they seem to happen.
> Validation
> I think I need a stronger power supply. I'm using a 550w and with this GTX 560, all 4 DIMMs filled, and the OC I think I'm pretty much maxing it out.


Yes the power supply might be the reason, however a high quality 500W power supply can handle your current setup without a prob  I've run 2 x 4890s and a Q6600 on a Corsair 500W and it was no problem.


----------



## KingT

I'm running OC'd *Q9550 @ 3.9GHz* and *GTX480 OC'd @ 831/1025MHz* on CM Real Power M620 PSU that has *516W on 12V+ rail*..(for year now without any problems)

That being said his issue is not related to underpowered PSU as his setup pulls less wattage than mine (my *GTX480 @ 831/1025MHz pulls ~ 300W* alone in gmes)..

*GTX560 pulls only 150W in games*:



CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I don't mind buying and cross-shipping if the price difference is big enough, but I have no idea what international shipping rates are, and whoever wants it will have to reimburse me for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up going with Newegg, since NCIX shipping isn't free until you paid $50, and there's nothing else I'm looking for ATM. I hope it arrives soon though!


jetpak12, so it's at least $50 purchase for free shipping... but it should be easy to get pass that mark.









btw, I recall for the US side... NCIX have their warehouse located in Los Angeles. No need International Shipping.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *KingT* and *cvtmih*
> 
> I have weird issues with sleep mode as well. I have experienced the same not-waking-up issue with sleep mode, and also the computer not entering sleep mode at all. Both issues were very sporadic for me and I could never figure what the cause of the problem was.
> 
> For me, it not entering sleep mode is more common, but lately sleep mode has suddenly started working for me again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, because of these issues I don't use sleep very often, I tend to keep my PC on when I'm home and off when I'm not.


Do you have other peripheral(s) connected to the computer that would interrupt and/or avoid your computer from sleeping or waking?









One of a quick tests is to try load optimize default settings in the BIOS and sleep or wake up the computer and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## cvtmih

Well it wont happen without overclock. I've been reading over the forums that it is known bug when your system is overclocked, but I couldn't find a proper solution to fix it :O


----------



## jetpak12

Isn't this pretty!












SLAWQ, so its a C1, but we'll see how she does.









I don't think its been overclocked at all, as the original HSF was still attached, and I could tell from the dust that it has been on there for a while (not too dusty though at least.) Now just to wait for the DDR3 RAM to come in.

Also, now that I have a high end Core 2 Duo and a Quad, I'm going to do a comparison test between the two, to see if moar cores on the Quad beats out a higher OC on the Duo. Please make some suggestions on what benchmark tests you'd like to see me do!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Isn't this pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see Beauties Covered in Dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLAWQ, so its a C1, but we'll see how she does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its been overclocked at all, as the original HSF was still attached, and I could tell from the dust that it has been on there for a while (not too dusty though at least.) Now just to wait for the DDR3 RAM to come in.
> 
> Also, now that I have a high end Core 2 Duo and a Quad, I'm going to do a comparison test between the two, to see if moar cores on the Quad beats out a higher OC on the Duo. Please make some suggestions on what benchmark tests you'd like to see me do!


NICE!!! jetpak12, looking at the picture, I was going to say the mobo really looked dusty...







but it's beauty covered in dust!









Do carefully clean the dust... so you don't end up having to RMA the mobo like I did (if there's warranty left)... failed LAN (the original one)...









Doing comparison tests would be great!!! I want to know too!









As for me, using AIDA64 to benchmark,

On my 4GHz E5200, it managed to beat 1 to 3 quad core chips... from both Intel and AMD offerings in all benchmarks.









On my 4GHz Q9650, it managed to get close or beat Core i7 965 Extreme HT in some cases, another way of putting it is, its scores only beat by 11 or less chips in the list.









Btw, just to report, I got one BSOD earlier today out of nowhere when I have RAMs running at 1069 with 1.8V for a day or so.... back to 1:1 ratio.









*P.S.:* I think the Q9550 + P5Q-E + RAMs combo I turned down earlier is now being auctioned on eBay...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Pretty nice board + CPU. Shameful that you have to use DDR3, these processors + chipsets weren't designed for DDR3 and don't run as well as DDR2 supposedly.
What cooler are you going to use?


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys I have a weird issue.. It happened for a second time already
> When I put my computer so sleep mode and try to turn it on in the morning the fan start to spin and everything but I get a black screen.
> Hitting the reset button leads to no POST and I have to shut down the PC. When I turn it back on I get a POST screen with "Overclocking Failed" and I have to go into BIOS and re-apply my OC settings again :O
> My OC is rock stable tested with everything. Can somebody explain why is this happening and how to correct it?


You do not use moded bios? For how long do you have your system and how long is it overclocked?
Have you tried to update the bios to the last version....even if it is, flash it again,clear the cmos, turn off, take the battery out, and do everything again?
I never had this issue in like 4 years of the system running. The only issue I had was the cpu cooler false failure alarm when I overclocked in an unstable way (strange) but had some reason.
Could also need to clean the contacts with the ram and the board there!


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

Yeah, its really dusty, I'll be sure to clean carefully!







Still waiting on the Kingston HyperX from newegg, so I have some time to get it sparkling clean.









Does the AIDA64 benchmark automatically compare against other CPUs, or are you finding numbers from elsewhere to compare?

I'd like to come up with a good list of both synthetic and gaming benchmarks, so keep the suggestions coming. I'll also make a new thread for the slugfest between the Duo v Quad, and P5Q Pro vs P5Q3.









And how much was that combo going for?

@ *Matt-Matt*

I'll be using the same cooler that I have now, the Corsair H70. Its done really well on my Duo (less than 50C in games!), so I hope it can keep good temps on the quad. Also, the P5Q3 has an adjustable FSB strap, which should be advantageous for CPU overclocking, and it also seems to be the only P45 board from ASUS with 16-phase powah!









Additionally, I plan on running at least a few tests with the same overclock with my Duo on both boards, to see if DDR2 vs DDR3 makes a difference on this chipsest.









But right now the plan is to bench the heck out of both setups, and whichever one comes out on top is the one I'll keep, and the other will go to OCN marketplace, unless someone from this club calls dibs first.









EDIT: Oh, and one last thing, I'm also planning on going full watercooling once I've sorted out which one I like best.


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12*

I recall the guy offered me the CPU + mobo for $220... RAMs never gave me a quote... but I believe it would be around $35.

2015 it is... for major upgrade since acquiring Q9650... eying on Intel's Skymont.

Btw, today I went to a small computer shop... and the guy offered to sell me a new ASUS U3S6 for $35 CAD (tax included)... It would occupied my 2nd PCIE x16 slot on my PRO Turbo... worth it?

I don't see myself using the 2nd slot for sli/crossfire anyways... $30.97 before tax. still worth it?

Getting it would somewhat satisfy my need/want for USB3 and SATA6...


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

A U3S6 sounds pretty neat, especially if you aren't planning on using your second PCI-e slot. I don't know how much they normally cost, so I can't say if its a good deal or not. I think that would bring the socket 775 up to its maximum potential though!







Is the U3S6 a x1 or a x4 card (or more)?

The guy I bought the new board from said the only reason he upgraded from the P5Q3 was becuase he wanted USB3 and SATA3. He said he got an AMD board, but he didn't say what platform/CPU he got.









And in other news, I decided to finally start pushing the Mushkin ram. I haven't really had time until now. I did finally get over the *4.5 GHz* barrier!







I kept tweaking and tweaking the memory settings, thinking it was the RAM that was holding me back, but it turns out the CPU just wanted more juice, 1.44V in fact. I passed 5 runs of IBT, now onto Prime95 for the night...

CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231388

Since the memory voltages and settings are actually still set pretty low, I have high hopes for the Mushkins, I was never able to get this far with the Dominators no matter what I did. But I'm a little disheartened with the vcore right now. My pen-ultimate goal is 5GHz, but I'm worried I'll need too much voltage to get there.


----------



## rudderz666

need some help been looking around at new mobos but wanna stick with 775, DDR2, SLI gonna ether get this ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo for £50 or Asus Maximus II Formula Socket 775 P45 for around £60 im not bothered bwt cash but just wonderted wich wood be worth getting really i want wat to get the gigabyte p45 ud3p but cant find nowere that still sells them (if any 1 selling let me no) apart from 1 place in the stats for $200 and thats a joke lol


----------



## cvtmih

Guys I got a problem









Today I got a few freezes on Modern Warfare 3 Spec Ops and when I reboot and get back into Windows I get a report for BSOD 124....
My OC is rock stable in every other application/game. Passed 12 hours of each prime95 test, also 12 hours of memtest 4 x 1500 MB and IBT @ Max.
I tried to even lower the CPU/Mem clock but this still happens. There is now the reason could be my overclock.... It must be some software glitch...
Any ideas?


----------



## greed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Guys I got a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a few freezes on Modern Warfare 3 Spec Ops and when I reboot and get back into Windows I get a report for BSOD 124....
> My OC is rock stable in every other application/game. Passed 12 hours of each prime95 test, also 12 hours of memtest 4 x 1500 MB and IBT @ Max.
> I tried to even lower the CPU/Mem clock but this still happens. There is now the reason could be my overclock.... It must be some software glitch...
> Any ideas?


when did you last did stress testing? vcore? it seems your cpu has degraded


----------



## cvtmih

Never heard of a CPU that could degrade in 1 week with vcore 1.26 though...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> 
> A U3S6 sounds pretty neat, especially if you aren't planning on using your second PCI-e slot. I don't know how much they normally cost, so I can't say if its a good deal or not. I think that would bring the socket 775 up to its maximum potential though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U3S6 a x1 or a x4 card (or more)?
> 
> The guy I bought the new board from said the only reason he upgraded from the P5Q3 was becuase he wanted USB3 and SATA3. He said he got an AMD board, but he didn't say what platform/CPU he got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news, I decided to finally start pushing the Mushkin ram. I haven't really had time until now. I did finally get over the *4.5 GHz* barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept tweaking and tweaking the memory settings, thinking it was the RAM that was holding me back, but it turns out the CPU just wanted more juice, 1.44V in fact. I passed 5 runs of IBT, now onto Prime95 for the night...
> 
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231388
> 
> Since the memory voltages and settings are actually still set pretty low, I have high hopes for the Mushkins, I was never able to get this far with the Dominators no matter what I did. But I'm a little disheartened with the vcore right now. My pen-ultimate goal is 5GHz, but I'm worried I'll need too much voltage to get there.


Both ASUS and MSI cards are in x4. The price for U3S6 is around the same (close to the lowest I have ever seen) when ASUS U3S6 is still widely available... while I've got no idea on the price or the availability of MSI Star USB3/SATA6 add on card ever, MSI's offer looked more sleek though...

I thought of going with AMD for a while since I can get the USB3 and SATA6 at a lower price... not having the need to pay a hefty premium for Intel's better offerings...

What are you temps during Prime95? Can the H70 keep the temps below 70C or 74C?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> need some help been looking around at new mobos but wanna stick with 775, DDR2, SLI gonna ether get this ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo for £50 or Asus Maximus II Formula Socket 775 P45 for around £60 im not bothered bwt cash but just wonderted wich wood be worth getting really i want wat to get the gigabyte p45 ud3p but cant find nowere that still sells them (if any 1 selling let me no) apart from 1 place in the stats for $200 and thats a joke lol


If you have a quad core 775 CPU, you should get the Formula one or a mobo that has more GTL options to play with would help a bit more.

I've seen a lot people use Gigabyte EP45 series... but as far as I see... in the Q9650 club, only the CPU-Z validations done by ASUS' mobos still stick... Gigabyte especially the ones on the top have a big cross.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Guys I got a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a few freezes on Modern Warfare 3 Spec Ops and when I reboot and get back into Windows I get a report for BSOD 124....
> My OC is rock stable in every other application/game. Passed 12 hours of each prime95 test, also 12 hours of memtest 4 x 1500 MB and IBT @ Max.
> I tried to even lower the CPU/Mem clock but this still happens. There is now the reason could be my overclock.... It must be some software glitch...
> Any ideas?


As for me, just to avoid any BSODs... I've bumped VCore a notch up to 1.232V instead of 1.224V (lowest stable) while maintaining 1:1 ratio for now... I believe the BSOD I had was cause by the RAMs though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greed*
> 
> when did you last did stress testing? vcore? it seems your cpu has degraded


It should not be possible in his case... btw greed, you haven't have you system info filled out yet... what do you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Never heard of a CPU that could degrade in 1 week with vcore 1.26 though...


Agree ^


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Guys I got a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I got a few freezes on Modern Warfare 3 Spec Ops and when I reboot and get back into Windows I get a report for BSOD 124....
> My OC is rock stable in every other application/game. Passed 12 hours of each prime95 test, also 12 hours of memtest 4 x 1500 MB and IBT @ Max.
> I tried to even lower the CPU/Mem clock but this still happens. There is now the reason could be my overclock.... It must be some software glitch...
> Any ideas?


You can try two things:

*1.* Try to *up Vcore a bit*,set it to 1.28V (+0.02 of current setting) and play again,use it for longer period (days)..

*2.* Also you can *lower your CPU multiplier to 8x* and leave all your current as they were when BSOD occurred..

If BSOD doesn't happen again then it's caused by low Vcore as LLC doesn't kick in in low loads (like games) like it does in P95 or IBT..(LOAD Vcore is always higher than IDLE due Load Line Calibration on P5Q motherboards)..

BUT IF BSOD HAPPENS AGAIN THEN IT'S 99% CAUSED BY UNSTABLE MEMORY!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

OK, I'll try and tell what the result is. I've also bumbed NB @ 1.36v just to be sure it's not caused by that.


----------



## ocman

Hey guys,

*How's the KHX8500D2K2/4G vs KHX8500D2T1K2/4G? Which is better for my mobo and oc concern?*

ocman.


----------



## cvtmih

Isn't the T1 a higher class compared to the regular D2K2 kit? Imo the second kit would be slightly better


----------



## KingT

They are IDENTICAL in the term of specs!!!

The difference is in taller Heat Spreader and nothing else..

As a matter of fact I have seen some T1 kits that barely could run @ rated 1066MHz (low quality IC's)..

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

My system freezes again @ MW3 with a BSOD 124 report after restarting it







I had upped my voltages @ 1.30vcore, 1.30vFSB, 1.56PLL, 1.36nbv.......

I also noticed in Event Viewer that I have 6 errors after the system crash.

Source: WHEA-Logger

A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 3

The details view of this entry contains further information.

***, this only happens in MW3 ?! I'm freaking out


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> You can try two things:
> *1.* Try to *up Vcore a bit*,set it to 1.28V (+0.02 of current setting) and play again,use it for longer period (days)..
> *2.* Also you can *lower your CPU multiplier to 8x* and leave all your current as they were when BSOD occurred..
> If BSOD doesn't happen again then it's caused by low Vcore as LLC doesn't kick in in low loads (like games) like it does in P95 or IBT..(LOAD Vcore is always higher than IDLE due Load Line Calibration on P5Q motherboards)..
> BUT IF BSOD HAPPENS AGAIN THEN IT'S 99% CAUSED BY UNSTABLE MEMORY!!!
> CHEERS..


Happened just now with multiplier 8 and bumbed voltages :\ I'm 99% sure it's a software conflict. Running all @ stock now and we'll see if I get the crash again.


----------



## ocman

I was going to do a trade plus cash with a seller... but he wanted cash only...









Btw, I'm going to reinstall Win 7 (this one I'm currently using) in a day or two.

I have already reinstalled Win 7 x64 onto my Intel 320 80GB SSD... WEI back to 7.4... but my Q9650 WEI score was still 7.3 at stock and 7.5 at 4GHz... faulty benchmark tool.

*@ cvtmih* Have you check out the temps? Might be the cause too. If software conflict clean install the software or simply uninstall the problem software!


----------



## jetpak12

@ *cvtmih*

Yeah, definitely try running at stock, and if that doesn't work try a full reinstall of the game, as *ocman* suggested.

@ *ocman*

Well, the Prime95 test didn't work out as planned, one core died within about twenty seconds of starting the blend stress test.







I think it just needed a little more vcore, but it was late last night and I didn't feel like trying to bother with settings anymore.

So I spent the morning trying to get a 500+ MHz FSB stable with KingT's methodology of lower CPU multi, and still no dice. I think I'm going to throw in the towel for the P5Q Pro. It looks like 466MHz is still the highest stable I can achieve with this board, for whatever reason.

I have high hopes for the P5Q3 still though!









And I agree with *KingT* on the T1 Kingston HyperXs, I looked into getting them when I was looking for 1066MHz DDR2 and I got the same impression from the reviews I came across. They just don't seem to overclock as well as "regular" Kingstons for some strange reason. But I think the regular ones should be fine.


----------



## ocman

*@ cvtmih, KingT, and jetpak12*

The height of the HS is a minus other than limited overclockability... and plus it costs more to acquire... the conclusion now is a definite no go.







Thanks all!









I heard next to no one who have/had Q9650 could ever get it to run stably at 500 and beyond FSB even with P5Q-E and alike mobos with more GTL options...









Getting Q9650 to run 4.5GHz stably with temps under control is next to impossible right now.









I'll try out KingT again and set FSB to 500 with 6x multi and see...


----------



## cvtmih

Weird, I played for an hour with stock settings and I didn't crash :O

I'm posting the settings that passed 12 hours prime95 each test, 20 times IBT @ Max, 12 hours memtest for windows 4 x 1500MB, but FAIL in COD MW3.

Ai Overclock Tuner [MANUAL]
CPU Ratio Setting [8.5]
FSB Frequency [450]
PCI-E Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [AUTO]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1353]
DRAM Timing Control [MANUAL]

1st Information :

CAS# Latency [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge [20 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [AUTO]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [AUTO]
Write Recovery Time [AUTO]
Read to Precharge Time [AUTO]

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [AUTO]
Write to Read Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (S) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [AUTO]

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
READ to PRE Delay [AUTO]
PRE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to REF Delay [AUTO]
DRAM Static Read Control [AUTO]
DRAM Read Training [AUTO]
MEM. OC Charger [AUTO]
AI Clock Twister [AUTO]
AI Transaction Booster [AUTO]

CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference [0.63x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.54]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.28]
DRAM Voltage [1.66]
NB Voltage [1.30]
SBridge Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]

Load Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [AUTO]
NB Clock Skew [AUTO]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Performance Mode]

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting [08.5]
C1E Suppport [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel® Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]

Bumping vcore @ 1.30v , FSB @ 1.30v, NBv @ 1.36v didn't help also.

Any suggestions? Maybe I should try with a 0.65 CPU GTL Reference?


----------



## KingT

One hour is not enough to call it stable,try using it for at least 24 hrs..

Just set RAM to 1200MHz,7-7-7-20 and STRAP to 400 (this use for your 450MHz FSB settings)..

This way you should see if it's unstable RAM your issue..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ cvtmih*

Try not to alter any options that has to do with power saving in the BIOS. And just change all rest to hit 3.825GHz and see. 1:1 ratio is the best for stability.









*EDIT:* Power saving and/or Power management.


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> One hour is not enough to call it stable,try using it for at least 24 hrs..
> Just set RAM to 1200MHz,7-7-7-20 and STRAP to 400 (this use for your 450MHz FSB settings)..
> This way you should see if it's unstable RAM your issue..
> CHEERS..


I tried that too, my system will still freeze @ MW3 and after I reboot I get a BSOD 124 report.

@ ocman

You mean the leave C1E and all the other crap enabled? I thought they should be disabled for stability, but I'll try it anyway. Thanks.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> @ ocman
> 
> You mean the leave C1E and all the other crap enabled? I thought they should be disabled for stability, but I'll try it anyway. Thanks.


*EDIT:* Try not to alter any options that has to do with *Power saving* and/or *Power management* in the BIOS. And just change all rest to hit 3.825GHz and see. 1:1 ratio is the best for stability. It might solve the sleeping and waking problem too.









I'm off to testing now...

*P.S.:* Thanks jetpak12 and co for cheering me up! So I didn't quit...


----------



## ocman

*Hi All Club Members,*

*My 4.5GHz Attempt:*

*Successfully booted into Windows @ 500FSB, done CPU-Z validation, but not Prime95 stable... yet.







*

*Q9650 @ 4.5GHz validation link:* *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232960*











*These are the settings for 500FSB to boot into Windows:*











*Cheers,*

*ocman.*


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

Gratz man,4.5GHz is a great score..

But you would never get 500MHz FSB Prime95 Large FFT stable on that motherboard,it just can't be done without advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS (and NB GTL)..

Max you can try to get P95 Large FFT stable is 460MHz FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> Yeah, its really dusty, I'll be sure to clean carefully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on the Kingston HyperX from newegg, so I have some time to get it sparkling clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the AIDA64 benchmark automatically compare against other CPUs, or are you finding numbers from elsewhere to compare?
> I'd like to come up with a good list of both synthetic and gaming benchmarks, so keep the suggestions coming. I'll also make a new thread for the slugfest between the Duo v Quad, and P5Q Pro vs P5Q3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much was that combo going for?
> @ *Matt-Matt*
> I'll be using the same cooler that I have now, the Corsair H70. Its done really well on my Duo (less than 50C in games!), so I hope it can keep good temps on the quad. Also, the P5Q3 has an adjustable FSB strap, which should be advantageous for CPU overclocking, and it also seems to be the only P45 board from ASUS with 16-phase powah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, I plan on running at least a few tests with the same overclock with my Duo on both boards, to see if DDR2 vs DDR3 makes a difference on this chipsest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But right now the plan is to bench the heck out of both setups, and whichever one comes out on top is the one I'll keep, and the other will go to OCN marketplace, unless someone from this club calls dibs first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and one last thing, I'm also planning on going full watercooling once I've sorted out which one I like best.


Ah yes! A H70 should be fine for it one would assume! After all i'm running a Hyper 212+ on my Q9400, i also had it on my E8500. The Core 2 stayed under 50c no matter what, the Core 2 passes 50c sometimes on hot days. Still great for a $30 cooler that's almost silent!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> A U3S6 sounds pretty neat, especially if you aren't planning on using your second PCI-e slot. I don't know how much they normally cost, so I can't say if its a good deal or not. I think that would bring the socket 775 up to its maximum potential though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the U3S6 a x1 or a x4 card (or more)?
> The guy I bought the new board from said the only reason he upgraded from the P5Q3 was becuase he wanted USB3 and SATA3. He said he got an AMD board, but he didn't say what platform/CPU he got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news, I decided to finally start pushing the Mushkin ram. I haven't really had time until now. I did finally get over the *4.5 GHz* barrier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept tweaking and tweaking the memory settings, thinking it was the RAM that was holding me back, but it turns out the CPU just wanted more juice, 1.44V in fact. I passed 5 runs of IBT, now onto Prime95 for the night...
> CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231388
> Since the memory voltages and settings are actually still set pretty low, I have high hopes for the Mushkins, I was never able to get this far with the Dominators no matter what I did. But I'm a little disheartened with the vcore right now. My pen-ultimate goal is 5GHz, but I'm worried I'll need too much voltage to get there.


Yes, i noticed this too. My E8500 wanted alot more voltage past 4.1GHz (memory also held me back). Funny story actually, i didn't realize my computer was hibernated when the Q9400 arrived.. So i just put it in there and it booted up stable (on 2 cores). I was like "**** yeah!" haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> need some help been looking around at new mobos but wanna stick with 775, DDR2, SLI gonna ether get this ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo for £50 or Asus Maximus II Formula Socket 775 P45 for around £60 im not bothered bwt cash but just wonderted wich wood be worth getting really i want wat to get the gigabyte p45 ud3p but cant find nowere that still sells them (if any 1 selling let me no) apart from 1 place in the stats for $200 and thats a joke lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I was going to do a trade plus cash with a seller... but he wanted cash only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm going to reinstall Win 7 (this one I'm currently using) in a day or two.
> 
> I have already reinstalled Win 7 x64 onto my Intel 320 80GB SSD... WEI back to 7.4... but my Q9650 WEI score was still 7.3 at stock and 7.5 at 4GHz... faulty benchmark tool.
> 
> *@ cvtmih* Have you check out the temps? Might be the cause too. If software conflict clean install the software or simply uninstall the problem software!


It's been broken since Windows Vista was released








It's quite terrible though, yes! I've heard you need 4x SSD's in raid 0? To get 7.9 on HDD.. hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ cvtmih, KingT, and jetpak12*
> 
> The height of the HS is a minus other than limited overclockability... and plus it costs more to acquire... the conclusion now is a definite no go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard next to no one who have/had Q9650 could ever get it to run stably at 500 and beyond FSB even with P5Q-E and alike mobos with more GTL options...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting Q9650 to run 4.5GHz stably with temps under control is next to impossible right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try out KingT again and set FSB to 500 with 6x multi and see...


I'm sure you can push it further! If you have to make it run 1:1 and lower the timings, push a bit more voltage to the memory and see how that goes!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *Hi All Club Members,*
> 
> *My 4.5GHz Attempt:*
> 
> *Successfully booted into Windows @ 500FSB, done CPU-Z validation, but not Prime95 stable... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Q9650 @ 4.5GHz validation link:**http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite good, i'm sure you can push more out of it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These are the settings for 500FSB to boot into Windows:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheers,*
> *ocman.*


My board can do 500FSB.. My memory can't








I should get some more but it's not worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *Ocman*
> Gratz man,4.5GHz is a great score..
> But you would never get 500MHz FSB Prime95 Large FFT stable on that motherboard,it just can't be done without advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS (and NB GTL)..
> Max you can try to get P95 Large FFT stable is 460MHz FSB..
> CHEERS..


Theres a Ctrl + F1 trick for (some) Gigabyte boards to unlock extra features, look around the web and there may be something similar for ASUS boards? I dunno. I think i'd swap my board for someone with a half decent ASUS board + 1066mhz memory..








I do love this board however!









EDIT: Also for the person wanting that USB3/SATA6 card i'd grab it! That's quite a good price and if you want it i mean why not grab it?

If you want crossfire you can always swap it out for another card.. I went crossfire and i don't think it was worth it. I've got the cards now anyway, for when i upgrade in the near future (when i can afford it).


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Ah yes! A H70 should be fine for it one would assume! After all i'm running a Hyper 212+ on my Q9400, i also had it on my E8500. The Core 2 stayed under 50c no matter what, the Core 2 passes 50c sometimes on hot days. Still great for a $30 cooler that's almost silent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i noticed this too. My E8500 wanted alot more voltage past 4.1GHz (memory also held me back). Funny story actually, i didn't realize my computer was hibernated when the Q9400 arrived.. So i just put it in there and it booted up stable (on 2 cores). I was like "**** yeah!" haha


Did your Q9400 feel like an upgrade compared to the E8500? I'm really anxious to try it out, but I want to wait for the DDR3 memory to run it in my new board. Hurry up UPS!









I hope my cooler will do a good job, but I also want to do full watercooling for fun and to quiet down my 6970. It sounds like a hair dryer and still gets pretty hot temps! I haven't been able to overclock it more than about 20 MHz.

Pretty funny story about the CPU swap, I guess it makes sense since everything is dumped to the hard disks. Pretty amazing nonetheless, definitely something I wouldn't try if I had known.









And for my first overclock on the E8400, all I did was change FSB to 400 and it booted without any issues. Going past that I had to start ramping up the volts pretty quickly after that. I've heard other people talk about a voltage "wall" when overclocking these chips as well. That's another reason I want true watercooling, being able to run higher volts.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Did your Q9400 feel like an upgrade compared to the E8500? I'm really anxious to try it out, but I want to wait for the DDR3 memory to run it in my new board. Hurry up UPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my cooler will do a good job, but I also want to do full watercooling for fun and to quiet down my 6970. It sounds like a hair dryer and still gets pretty hot temps! I haven't been able to overclock it more than about 20 MHz.
> Pretty funny story about the CPU swap, I guess it makes sense since everything is dumped to the hard disks. Pretty amazing nonetheless, definitely something I wouldn't try if I had known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for my first overclock on the E8400, all I did was change FSB to 400 and it booted without any issues. Going past that I had to start ramping up the volts pretty quickly after that. I've heard other people talk about a voltage "wall" when overclocking these chips as well. That's another reason I want true watercooling, being able to run higher volts.


Well i get pretty high temps on my cards, i should do something about it but much can't be done without spending $100+ on GFX card coolers.. I know getting a water loop would cool it down more.. But it's not needed i guess..

I saw an upgrade in benchmarks (of course). This does lose by a few seconds on SuperPi however, (probably 'cause of clockspeed + cache per core). For games i saw a fair bit of improvement.. Overall BFBC2 was playable at max and BF3 gained about 5-10fps on average i'd say. Just ran smoother i suppose. My C2D ran at 100% no matter what, my C2Q runs at about 95-100% depending.. Again more clockspeed here would help me.

I did the same thing with my E8500, i needed a slight voltage bump though. Oh and yes, i've realized that with both of my 775's the C2D needed a bigger voltage bump to get to 4.1GHz stable. Same with the C2Q just at 3.4GHz stable. Still my Q9400 needs less voltage then what the E8500 did!









It depends on the revision, but my E8500 was one of the best overclocking revisions, but then i got my R0 Q9400 which i found out is OEM.. Which is even better at overclocking!









Anyway goodluck with your setup! If you need any help/benchmarks just ask us!


----------



## Petrol

my mind is going to explode from the hundred multi-paragraphed replies each time this thread gets bumped!!! I'll be back after my kidneys rinse a few litres of coffee maybe then I can keep up


----------



## ocman

*@ Matt-Matt* Welcome aboard Matt-Matt!!!









Yes, I think I can boot in at higher frequency! But like *KingT* have said... it might never be Prime95 stable ever.









RAID setup might hit 7.9 WEI score... I know some SSDs can hit that 7.9 mark... again... It's a faulty benchmark... I should have never brought that up...









It's not worth it when you spend more and more money just to realize the performance gain is little... I would rather buy a new system in that case.









I wish there are some combo keys to unlock more features for my mobo... but I just don't know... I'll try and look it up though. Thanks!









Btw, the guy who asked about buying USB3/SATA6 card was me!







I'll wait a week and see if I can get it at a lower price elsewhere before going back to that offer.









Also, my Q9650 with 1.175 VID is from an OEM machine too... Dell workstation that is.









*@ KingT* Thanks!







Will try more a little later... after reinstalling Windows 7 that is...









*@ jetpak12* People say that fan(s) run loud like a hair dryer with ATi/AMD card with reference design... Full water cooling is still safe to me!







The other thing I missed answering was yes there are scores of other chips in the list in AIDA64.









*@ rudderz666* On ebay or classifieds here in NA... we can still get the Gigabyte EP45 mobos at a reasonable price.









*@ Petrol* Nice observation! LOL!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> my mind is going to explode from the hundred multi-paragraphed replies each time this thread gets bumped!!! I'll be back after my kidneys rinse a few litres of coffee maybe then I can keep up


My bad!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Matt-Matt* Welcome aboard Matt-Matt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think I can boot in at higher frequency! But like *KingT* have said... it might never be Prime95 stable ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAID setup might hit 7.9 WEI score... I know some SSDs can hit that 7.9 mark... again... It's a faulty benchmark... I should have never brought that up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not worth it when you spend more and more money just to realize the performance gain is little... I would rather buy a new system in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there are some combo keys to unlock more features for my mobo... but I just don't know... I'll try and look it up though. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, the guy who asked about buying USB3/SATA6 card was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait a week and see if I can get it at a lower price elsewhere before going back to that offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my Q9650 with 1.175 VID is from an OEM machine too... Dell workstation that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ KingT* Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try more a little later... after reinstalling Windows 7 that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ jetpak12* People say that fan(s) run loud like a hair dryer with ATi/AMD card with reference design... Full water cooling is still safe to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other thing I missed answering was yes there are scores of other chips in the list in AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ rudderz666* On ebay or classifieds here in NA... we can still get the Gigabyte EP45 mobos at a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Petrol* Nice observation! LOL!


Yeah, i've found alot of the time the OEM processors have extra cores and/or overclock more then "Boxed processors", 'cause AMD don't want the general public getting cheap processors then unlocking them (to an extent). They have alot of binned models that are just quad cores with 2x cores disabled. I don't even think AMD make a true Dual Core anymore!








As for Intel the OEM processors i've worked with just overclock higher for some reason!









As for my motherboard, i can't find a EP45-UD3 in Australia! Heck it's hard to find G43's now.. And yes the W7 tool is rubbish, it's good for a general look at your computer but it's not great.


----------



## ocman

*How do you guys like this? Okay, I used TurboV to get this!*









*Q9650 E0 @ 4.608GHz CPU-Z validation and SuperPI run:*

*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234652*


----------



## sneakynoob

Hey guys. I'm in a desperate situation right now, I've been sitting hours and hours in front of my computer trying to overclock my q6600 (G0). I'm trying to achieve 3.6GHz,I've pretty much tried every single combination of settings possible. Previous owner stated he had his q9550 @ 3.6 GHz 24/7 but I'm having a REALLY hard time trying to overclock mine. My board is the asus p5q-se2, I dont believe it's tht much different from the pro version.
Here's my current settings:

400 FSB
9x Multiplier
400MHz Strap to FSB
800MHz DRAM (1:1)
4-4-4-12 timings
1.6 on vcore

And all my other settings are put in to the right values, but my oc is never stable
I've tried over and over and over again with different values, settings others suceeded with.
Maybe it's a hardware problem? OCCT will close within 10 seconds of testing with either 'Error on core #" or just BSOD

Thanks guys!

Heres a screenie:


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm in a desperate situation right now, I've been sitting hours and hours in front of my computer trying to overclock my q6600 (G0). I'm trying to achieve 3.6GHz,I've pretty much tried every single combination of settings possible. Previous owner stated he had his q9550 @ 3.6 GHz 24/7 but I'm having a REALLY hard time trying to overclock mine. My board is the asus p5q-se2, I dont believe it's tht much different from the pro version.
> Here's my current settings:
> 400 FSB
> 9x Multiplier
> 400MHz Strap to FSB
> 800MHz DRAM (1:1)
> 4-4-4-12 timings
> 1.6 on vcore
> And all my other settings are put in to the right values, but my oc is never stable
> I've tried over and over and over again with different values, settings others suceeded with.
> Maybe it's a hardware problem? OCCT will close within 10 seconds of testing with either 'Error on core #" or just BSOD
> Thanks guys!
> Heres a screenie:


Try it with loser timings, like 5-5-5-15


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *How do you guys like this? Okay, I used TurboV to get this!*


Gratz Ocman, you really are OCman..









But you should've benched *1M SuperPi run* as that you could've submitted to HWbot..









OMG such low Vcore for 4.6GHz on air cooling.. (that's a great Q9650)

CHEERS..


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm in a desperate situation right now, I've been sitting hours and hours in front of my computer trying to overclock my q6600 (G0). I'm trying to achieve 3.6GHz,I've pretty much tried every single combination of settings possible. Previous owner stated he had his q9550 @ 3.6 GHz 24/7 but I'm having a REALLY hard time trying to overclock mine. My board is the asus p5q-se2, I dont believe it's tht much different from the pro version.
> Here's my current settings:
> 400 FSB
> 9x Multiplier
> 400MHz Strap to FSB
> 800MHz DRAM (1:1)
> 4-4-4-12 timings
> 1.6 on vcore
> And all my other settings are put in to the right values, but my oc is never stable
> I've tried over and over and over again with different values, settings others suceeded with.
> Maybe it's a hardware problem? OCCT will close within 10 seconds of testing with either 'Error on core #" or just BSOD
> Thanks guys!
> Heres a screenie:


One simple important thing a lot people forget. Did you moved the jumpers that limit the maximum voltage to do the OC?


----------



## ocman

*@ Sneakynoob*

Welcome aboard Sneakynoob!!!









With 1.6 VCore, you sure are pushing it! Let's hope you aren't leaving the CPU with that VCore 24/7 and doing stress tests too...









Does your P5Q SE2 mobo have advance GTL options to play with? If so, that may help.









Nice to see that you still have Gigabyte as your sig rig... but no mention of P5Q SE2...???
















*@ KingT* Thanks for the appreciation!









*http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234665* (4.635GHz)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I want to know if someone here has the latest bios release from Ket's mod running on a P5Q with an quad and 8gb of ram.
> I have an 9550 E0, Asus P5Q and 4X2 GB of Corsair Dominator, two Maxtor in Raid 0 and I would like to know if it would have some issue.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TOO! Have you check this club's 1st page for that? I'm pretty sure most of not every single mod could be found there! Happy Overclocking!
Click to expand...

A belated Welcome aboard TOO!!!









Thanks for notifying me!


----------



## TOO

I'm trying to download the bios mod from (new version) Ket in the post http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/o...ll-asus-p45-owners-welcome/2200#post_12672910 at the megaupload.com but the FBI closed the site :-(
Some ca upload it for me please? Is the P5Q (non deluxe) series I want.
Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I'm trying to download the bios mod from (new version) Ket in the post at the megaupload.com but the FBI closed the site :-(
> Some ca upload it for me please? Is the P5Q (non deluxe) series I want.
> Thanks!


What bums these US gov't and agencies are...







for bringing down the great great free file hosting website.









US gov't should get their meals from the toilet bowl from now on.


----------



## ocman

I'll check to see if I have backup copies of Ket's BIOSes...


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> One simple important thing a lot people forget. Did you moved the jumpers that limit the maximum voltage to do the OC?


There's no need to. Moving these jumpers will allow him to go on crazy voltages that would melt his motherboard.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> There's no need to. Moving these jumpers will allow him to go on crazy voltages that would melt his motherboard.


That's what I thought too, isn't the limit with the jumper set in default over 1.6V anyway? I think setting jumper lets you go up to something crazy like 2.4V iirc, something that no one should ever need to utilize.









*Also, I've posted a new thread about benching my E8500 against my "new" Q9550. Check it out and post benchmarks you want to see me run!







*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> There's no need to. Moving these jumpers will allow him to go on crazy voltages that would melt his motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too, isn't the limit with the jumper set in default over 1.6V anyway? I think setting jumper lets you go up to something crazy like 2.4V iirc, something that no one should ever need to utilize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, I've posted a new thread about benching my E8500 against my "new" Q9550. Check it out and post benchmarks you want to see me run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Unless, for people who's into Xtreme cooling... not me though.









jetpak12, I'm checking your new thread now!


----------



## sneakynoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Try it with loser timings, like 5-5-5-15


Hey Matt, I've already tried 5-5-5-15; I'm on 4-4-4-12 timings now because those are the standard timings for my RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Sneakynoob*
> 
> Welcome aboard Sneakynoob!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1.6 VCore, you sure are pushing it! Let's hope you aren't leaving the CPU with that VCore 24/7 and doing stress tests too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your P5Q SE2 mobo have advance GTL options to play with? If so, that may help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see that you still have Gigabyte as your sig rig... but no mention of P5Q SE2...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ KingT* Thanks for the appreciation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2234665* (4.635GHz)


Hey ocman, thanks for the welcome!!








My q6600 has a pretty bad VID (1.3125) so I thought 1.6v would be the appropriate voltage for 3.6GHz. So yeah, I was kinda using those voltages during stress tests









My mobo does have the CPU GTL Reference option, I've tried to set it at 63x once, still no luck.

P.S - The Gigabyte was my old mobo, I forgot to change my rig!! I've changed it now


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> Hey ocman, thanks for the welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My q6600 has a pretty bad VID (1.3125) so I thought 1.6v would be the appropriate voltage for 3.6GHz. So yeah, I was kinda using those voltages during stress tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo does have the CPU GTL Reference option, I've tried to set it at 63x once, still no luck.
> 
> P.S - The Gigabyte was my old mobo, I forgot to change my rig!! I've changed it now


Hey sneakynoob, some other mobo (the more expensive ones) have more than one GTL fields for CPU and NB.









Our mobos don't... so it would be harder to stabilize the quad core chips.









Having updated sig is a great thing!


----------



## sneakynoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hey sneakynoob, some other mobo (the more expensive ones) have more than one GTL fields for CPU and NB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our mobos don't... so it would be harder to stabilize the quad core chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having updated sig is a great thing!


So I can't get my q6600 to 3.6GHz? The previous owner of the board claimed that he had his q9550 @ 3.6GHz 24/7
But it seems like anything I DO isn't working out very well








If I can't reach at least 3.6GHz, this ruins the entire purpose of me even buying this board, I was aiming for 3.8GHz


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> So I can't get my q6600 to 3.6GHz? The previous owner of the board claimed that he had his q9550 @ 3.6GHz 24/7
> But it seems like anything I DO isn't working out very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't reach at least 3.6GHz, this ruins the entire purpose of me even buying this board, I was aiming for 3.8GHz


Q9550 has a higher multiplier, it's also 45nm compared to 65nm (which may or may not have an effect on stability). So what's your memory rated at?
Have you increased the NB voltage a bit? I had to on my board to get 3.4GHz stable. Try over-volting your memory too, and pull the CPU voltage down to 1.4 or something just to be safe, actually you really don't want to pass 1.45V at all.

But i'm sure you'll get at least 3.4GHz stable if we tweak with the settings some more. Probably a bit higher, maybe not 3.8 though.

EDIT: Oh right, the Q6600 has a higher multi.. Darn wish i got one of them now, 'cause this Q9400 only has a multi of 8..


----------



## sneakynoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Q9550 has a higher multiplier, it's also 45nm compared to 65nm (which may or may not have an effect on stability). So what's your memory rated at?
> Have you increased the NB voltage a bit? I had to on my board to get 3.4GHz stable. Try over-volting your memory too, and pull the CPU voltage down to 1.4 or something just to be safe, actually you really don't want to pass 1.45V at all.
> But i'm sure you'll get at least 3.4GHz stable if we tweak with the settings some more. Probably a bit higher, maybe not 3.8 though.
> EDIT: Oh right, the Q6600 has a higher multi.. Darn wish i got one of them now, 'cause this Q9400 only has a multi of 8..


Yeah, I've tried 1.4v NB before. My memory voltages are v2.0 ~ v2.1, 2.1 was the farthest I've went
I'm really starting to think this board is faulty, I mean I shouldn't be having THIS much trouble with overclocking especially with a p45 chip

Oh and yeah, q6600 has a higher multiplier than the q9550 which is actually in fact better for overclocking. But they do have an extra 400MHz with 45mn technology


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> Yeah, I've tried 1.4v NB before. My memory voltages are v2.0 ~ v2.1, 2.1 was the farthest I've went
> I'm really starting to think this board is faulty, I mean I shouldn't be having THIS much trouble with overclocking especially with a p45 chip
> Oh and yeah, q6600 has a higher multiplier than the q9550 which is actually in fact better for overclocking. But they do have an extra 400MHz with 45mn technology


Run your memory at 1:1 (if you haven't already?) Then try it with just 400FSB.. and a 9x multiplier.. Bump your voltage at 1.45 the memory a bit above "Stock" (0.020v?) Put your NB up to 1.3-1.4.. That should boot.. If it doesn't see if you can get hold of some other memory to rule that out!


----------



## sneakynoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Run your memory at 1:1 (if you haven't already?) Then try it with just 400FSB.. and a 9x multiplier.. Bump your voltage at 1.45 the memory a bit above "Stock" (0.020v?) Put your NB up to 1.3-1.4.. That should boot.. If it doesn't see if you can get hold of some other memory to rule that out!


Yeah I already tried all of those still with no luck







It boots fine but when I run stress test, it just gives me BSOD or error on core # in like 3 seconds
I've tried with 2.1v memory,1.6v on the vCore and NB at 1.4v


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> So I can't get my q6600 to 3.6GHz? The previous owner of the board claimed that he had his q9550 @ 3.6GHz 24/7
> But it seems like anything I DO isn't working out very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can't reach at least 3.6GHz, this ruins the entire purpose of me even buying this board, I was aiming for 3.8GHz


Overclocking is also dependent on the chip you have... the lower the VID, the better! Q6600 is known as bad overclocker in general.

Have you tried KingT's testing methodology which I linked in the 1st page 2nd post? Where he suggests setting multiplier to lowest 1st and then crank the FSB as high as possible (adjust voltages like vFSB and vNB accordingly in between) and then crank up the multiplier (adjust VCore accordingly for stability)... maybe this way you can hit 3.5 or 3.6GHz...

But before all that... it's always good to know what VID your chip has and what stepping/revision is your chip? Compare with other Q6600 with similar VID and same revision and see what they need to use to hit 3.6GHz.

Not sure how much you can get from the Q6600 club as the folks there (specifically the thread starter) has gave up maintenance and created a social club on the side instead...

*Search page: http://www.overclock.net/search.php?search=Q6600+club*

*..:Q6600 Club:..*

*Q6600 Overclockers Club*

Hope these help!









*P.S.:* sneakynoob, overclocking a Q9550 @ 3.6GHz is a mild oc... our awesome club members with Q9550 can overclock their chip to 3.9 to 4GHz and more in some case, all 24/7 stable.









What I try to say is believe in yourself and us and stay positive!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Sneakybob, here is proof i had my q9550 @ 3.6 with that board i sold you.

1.18 vid


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Sneakybob, here is proof i had my q9550 @ 3.6 with that board i sold you.
> 1.18 vid


Nice wallpaper you have there!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice wallpaper you have there!


----------



## rudderz666

Hey ocman what u recon the highest vcore i should give with a H70 b4 it starts to no work well lol if that makes sense (q9650)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Hey ocman what u recon the highest vcore i should give with a H70 b4 it starts to no work well lol if that makes sense (q9650)


I'm no Ocman, but i would suggest 1.45 or 1.40 if you want to be safe!


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> There's no need to. Moving these jumpers will allow him to go on crazy voltages that would melt his motherboard.


You are right about the voltages, but I had this issue that if I moved the jumpers the OC would work just fine, if I move them back the system would halt after a few hours of test, and I'm on 1.40v here, still 0.20v to go. I know, very strange, but my friend has an P5Q-PRO and had the same issue, with the Q9550 C1, mine is E0, so I thought it was an board issue.
It wouldn't hurt if he tried that anyway, just in case. Both of my CPU OV and NB OV are moved right now.


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> What bums these US gov't and agencies are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for bringing down the great great free file hosting website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US gov't should get their meals from the toilet bowl from now on.


AGREE!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm no Ocman, but i would suggest 1.45 or 1.40 if you want to be safe!


wel im running 1.475 atm and will run 1.5 no prob but what i dont get is that over 1.5 is red so is that the danger zone for this cpu or for mobo or dose that colors change depending on ya cpu lol











sorry dint mean to seem like it was ment for 1 person lol any heppy im happy with thx


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Sneakybob, here is proof i had my q9550 @ 3.6 with that board i sold you.
> 
> 1.18 vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm glad to see new people joining the club! Good for you *Lazloisdavrock*! You've got a very nice chip too.







My Q9650 E0 has a VID of 1.175V from a Dell workstation...









Would you like to join this club?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Sneakybob, here is proof i had my q9550 @ 3.6 with that board i sold you.
> 1.18 vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wallpaper you have there!
Click to expand...

Agree and







x 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Hey ocman what u recon the highest vcore i should give with a H70 b4 it starts to no work well lol if that makes sense (q9650)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no Ocman, but i would suggest 1.45 or 1.40 if you want to be safe!
Click to expand...

Agree ^ (on the voltage part I mean)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> There's no need to. Moving these jumpers will allow him to go on crazy voltages that would melt his motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right about the voltages, but I had this issue that if I moved the jumpers the OC would work just fine, if I move them back the system would halt after a few hours of test, and I'm on 1.40v here, still 0.20v to go. I know, very strange, but my friend has an P5Q-PRO and had the same issue, with the Q9550 C1, mine is E0, so I thought it was an board issue.
> It wouldn't hurt if he tried that anyway, just in case. Both of my CPU OV and NB OV are moved right now.
Click to expand...

I guess moving the jumpers to over volt would not let the system to use lower voltages (in a way avoiding the insufficient voltages being supplied)... a way to help stabilize the system.









I recall myself changing the OV_CPU jumper by mistake right from the start with my original PRO Turbo with E5200 installed... and I got a 1.25V as the minimum voltage to choose from the options.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> wel im running 1.475 atm and will run 1.5 no prob but what i dont get is that over 1.5 is red so is that the danger zone for this cpu or for mobo or dose that colors change depending on ya cpu lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry dint mean to seem like it was ment for 1 person lol any heppy im happy with thx


I like how the BIOS display the current values for each fields (only higher end mobos would have)... and all those GTLVREF fields to play with... you can probably get more stable overclocks at even higher speed.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I'm glad to see new people joining the club! Good for you *Lazloisdavrock*! You've got a very nice chip too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Q9650 E0 has a VID of 1.175V from a Dell workstation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to join this club?


Sure, I dont have the board anymore, I sold it to Sneakybob. Im a sandybridge guy now. I sold the Q9550 too, for like 200 bucks


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Sure, I dont have the board anymore, I sold it to Sneakybob. Im a sandybridge guy now. I sold the Q9550 too, for like 200 bucks


Welcome aboard *Lazloisdavrock*!









That's not a problem, your username will be in a different colour.









Selling your Q9550 for $200 USD is very good price!!!







I got my Q9650 E0 for $175 CAD cash.









Btw, I think it's *sneakynoob* you were referring to...









*P.S.: @ sneakynoob* I've just realized you are my fellow Canadian!!!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Welcome aboard *Lazloisdavrock*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a problem, your username will be in a different colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling your Q9550 for $200 USD is very good price!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Q9650 E0 for $175 CAD cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I think it's *sneakynoob* you were referring to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.: @ sneakynoob* I've just realized you are my fellow Canadian!!!


opps, lmao, always thought it was bob for some reason LOL. been calling this guy bob for awhile now


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I'm glad to see new people joining the club! Good for you *Lazloisdavrock*! You've got a very nice chip too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Q9650 E0 has a VID of 1.175V from a Dell workstation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to join this club?
> 
> Agree and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x 2
> 
> Agree ^ (on the voltage part I mean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess moving the jumpers to over volt would not let the system to use lower voltages (in a way avoiding the insufficient voltages being supplied)... a way to help stabilize the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall myself changing the OV_CPU jumper by mistake right from the start with my original PRO Turbo with E5200 installed... and I got a 1.25V as the minimum voltage to choose from the options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the BIOS display the current values for each fields (only higher end mobos would have)... and all those GTLVREF fields to play with... you can probably get more stable overclocks at even higher speed.


klkl thx but as for the GTLVREF lanes im pritty unsure bwt them never had chance to change them with other mobos till now so unless n e 1 could help


----------



## sneakynoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> opps, lmao, always thought it was bob for some reason LOL. been calling this guy bob for awhile now


lol









I guess I'll try moving jumpers if it'll help stabalize my OC, but idk how though..








Is there a guide on it?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> opps, lmao, always thought it was bob for some reason LOL. been calling this guy bob for awhile now
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll try moving jumpers if it'll help stabalize my OC, but idk how though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a guide on it?
Click to expand...

There is sneakynoob, it's called the mobo user guide manual for your mobo P5Q SE2 could be found on ASUS' website.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> There is sneakynoob, it's called the mobo user guide manual for your mobo P5Q SE2 could be found on ASUS' website.


It also came in the box that your board came in!









To be honest i think it's the oldest piece of packaging i own! I still have all the manuals like new too!


----------



## sneakynoob

The manual has information on moving jumpers on clearing CMOS and the USB sleep wake thing
Nothing about a jumper that removes the limit of voltage lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> The manual has information on moving jumpers on clearing CMOS and the USB sleep wake thing
> Nothing about a jumper that removes the limit of voltage lol


Ouch, Google for it? I dunno!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneakynoob*
> 
> The manual has information on moving jumpers on clearing CMOS and the USB sleep wake thing
> Nothing about a jumper that removes the limit of voltage lol


I've checked your mobo manual online... it seems that the mobo doesn't offer that over volt feature in itself. But It's really not a big deal though.









Following KingT's suggested testing methodology (I linked in the 1st page) and test your way up and see what you can get.









Overclocking in general takes time, patience, and caution too. That's for everyone. But by referencing others' settings and methods, you can save some of your time.










Feel free to ask if you still have question(s) after going through the 1st page of this club.


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys!

My random system lock ups/crashes appeared to be caused by the PSU as a suspected, but hoped not to come from. I measured with a multimeter the 12v rail and it appeared to drop to 11.4 after some long system stress. It also random jumps to 12.5 and goes back down.
I returned it for RMA and I hope to get a new one soon.

Cheers


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> My random system lock ups/crashes appeared to be caused by the PSU as a suspected, but hoped not to come from. I measured with a multimeter the 12v rail and it appeared to drop to 11.4 after some long system stress. It also random jumps to 12.5 and goes back down.
> I returned it for RMA and I hope to get a new one soon.
> 
> Cheers


Nice discovery cvtmih!









I thought I have indicated PSU as a factor in the past, haven't I?


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Nice discovery cvtmih!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I have indicated PSU as a factor in the past, haven't I?


Yes, ocman. Thanks a lot for the advises that you guys suggested to me, but I really hoped that it's OC setting or something like that. Faulty PSU is serious :\ Let's hope they will give me a new one soon, cause the period for RMA is 3 to 30 days :\


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys!
> My random system lock ups/crashes appeared to be caused by the PSU as a suspected, but hoped not to come from. I measured with a multimeter the 12v rail and it appeared to drop to 11.4 after some long system stress. It also random jumps to 12.5 and goes back down.
> I returned it for RMA and I hope to get a new one soon.
> Cheers


Well did you know that ATX standard for 12V+ is:

+12 VDC ±5% (±0.60 V) +*11.40 V* to +*12.60* V 120 mV

So your PSU's voltage regulation is within ATX regulations,so does not qualify as faulty (*even though that is very poor PSU performance*)..

I have Cooler Master Real Power M620W (43A on 12V+ rail ~ 516W) an it's powering my current OC'd system for a year now without any problems..

And my PSU is over 3 years old now,but still performs great (my OC'd GTX480 pulls ~ 300W alone)..

I hope you get it sorted out..









CHEERS..


----------



## Reuma

Hey , long time no see!
I have The P5Q Pro turbo re-assembled and ready2go for overclock, I 've been playing with a Conroe [email protected] only reached 3.2 [email protected] 1.3v, 23ºC idle with ASUS SQUARE SILENT EVO
and an E7600 , Just reached 3.4 Ghz.

I'm playing right now with them so I going to keep some updates about what happen E_E.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239412


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well did you know that ATX standard for 12V+ is:
> +12 VDC ±5% (±0.60 V) +*11.40 V* to +*12.60* V 120 mV
> So your PSU's voltage regulation is within ATX regulations,so does not qualify as faulty (*even though that is very poor PSU performance*)..
> I have Cooler Master Real Power M620W (43A on 12V+ rail ~ 516W) an it's powering my current OC'd system for a year now without any problems..
> And my PSU is over 3 years old now,but still performs great (my OC'd GTX480 pulls ~ 300W alone)..
> I hope you get it sorted out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I already know that, but I also contacted CoolerMaster support for this and they told me I should get RMA. It runs right on the limit, which I am not happy with, since my system doesn't even pull more than 500W total. Clearly the PSU is degrading or something, since my readings half an year ago were 11.99 rock stable with the same system. + Such voltage fluctuation has an impact on your overclock, especially when it's high, it's not good at all...
A PSU with such voltage readings should be RMAd and not be used. I didn't pay 120 euro for a poor performance PSU that peaks like hell.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Hey , long time no see!
> I have The P5Q Pro turbo re-assembled and ready2go for overclock, I 've been playing with a Conroe [email protected] only reached 3.2 [email protected] 1.3v, 23ºC idle with ASUS SQUARE SILENT EVO
> and an E7600 , Just reached 3.4 Ghz.
> 
> I'm playing right now with them so I going to keep some updates about what happen E_E.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239412


It's been a while since last Reuma! Glad you are doing alright!









Nice oc validation btw! Keep us posted!









*P.S.:* I've formatted and merged the partition with Win 7 on it (I used to use) to my WinXP partition (primary)... OSes left = 1 WinXP x86 on HDD and 1 Win 7 x64 on Intel SSD...

I'm think of upgrading that WinXP x86 to WinXP x64 instead... I want to know if there are any performance gain over x86 other than able to make use of all 8GB of RAMs... in an attempt to utilize that Q9650 currently at stock due to formatting and installing. Since I've never tried 64bit WinXP before... it fun to give it a try.

I keep WinXP as I still have some peripherals I need to use those are only fully supported up to WinXP... so...

*P.P.S.:* Off topic warning:

I've quit watching NBA games for quite a while. But recently, I've tuned back... all because of the New York Knicks' Jeremy Lin (J Lin) with awesome basketball handling skills scoring and making plays. This is what I call basketball.









Coincidentally, the very first time that got me watching NBA games was also because of New York Knicks beating Miami Heat in Playoffs and made it to the Finals.









Btw, I think watching the Highlights on TV is the best part about NBA games... watching the whole game in general is boring as hell...


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

One thing you have to watch out for with WinXP 64-bit is that its actually a version of Windows Server, rather than XP, so some XP functionality isn't there.

And I can't say anything about your off-topic comment because I don't watch any sports.









In other news, my Kingston HyperX's came today!







Hopefully I can get the P5Q3 up and running soon, if I wasn't so busy.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> 
> One thing you have to watch out for with WinXP 64-bit is that its actually a version of Windows Server, rather than XP, so some XP functionality isn't there.
> 
> And I can't say anything about your off-topic comment because I don't watch any sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, my Kingston HyperX's came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can get the P5Q3 up and running soon, if I wasn't so busy.


Umm... if that's the case... should I be doing Tri os boot again?

Keeping WinXP x86, Win 7 x64, and adding WinXP x64...?

I don't think I can exhaust all 3.25GB of RAMs all the time under WinXP x86 though... just that it would be nice to be able to use all 8GB and have a feel for the 64bit XP...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Umm... if that's the case... should I be doing Tri os boot again?
> 
> Keeping WinXP x86, Win 7 x64, and adding WinXP x64...?
> 
> I don't think I can exhaust all 3.25GB of RAMs all the sometime under WinXP x86 though... just that it would be nice to be able to use all 8GB and have a feel for the 64bit XP...


It depends on what you're running. Its been a few years since I last ran XP 64-bit, but certain programs and games simply won't run. It seems like games are most affected.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> It depends on what you're running. Its been a few years since I last ran XP 64-bit, but certain programs and games simply won't run. It seems like games are most affected.


I've noticed you have been folding for some time, would you also be using the P5Q3 for folding in future? It would be quite a boost in your scores and ranking like at least twice.









I might need to re-partition this seagate hdd to install winxp x64 just to check out if the upgrade is worth it or not... while it seems not worth it in your case.


----------



## olly230

Hello again all.

A question about CPU power.
the p5q has an 8pin socket.

There used to be a 'blank' blocking half the socket but I've swapped PSUs and this new one only has one 4 pin cable for the CPU

Does it matter which 4 pins I use on the mobo?


----------



## KingT

@ *olly230*

Well those Power connectors are keyed so you cannot make a mistake and using a wrong connector on your motherboard (just don't force it into a motherboard)..

just take a look and you'll see that you can insert a 4 pin PSU cable in ony one half of 8pin connector on the motherboard because of the pattern of the key..

CHEERS..


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Hello again all.
> A question about CPU power.
> the p5q has an 8pin socket.
> There used to be a 'blank' blocking half the socket but I've swapped PSUs and this new one only has one 4 pin cable for the CPU
> Does it matter which 4 pins I use on the mobo?


Actually matters! Not only which but if there is only 4 or the 8 pin.
I had a problem with a ****ty Zalman PSU here and until my Thermaltake arrives I had to settle with mine backup generic real 500w. The problem was not the performance, it's really good actually, tested with OCCT and does not oscillate enough to give me trouble, but it had only 4 instead 8 pin for CPU power. The resolt was that my quad couldn't get top performance due lack of power.
An advice, Thermaltake is the best PSU I've ever had! Really awesome.
Another thing to keep in mind is the version, there is on the box v2.3 and so on. That tells you which and how many connectors are there and most important, the voltage that is effective on them.
They are not all the same! If you plan to OC or have a top GPU card and more then one, you should pay really close attention to that. 0.3V difference on a GPU rail can really [email protected]#% you up!
From my 9800GTX+ to my 580GTX the specs of PCI-E changed from "v2.1" (I think) to "v2.3" (can't actually remember now but was something like that).
Be careful with the "it's the same but cheaper".


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Hello again all.
> 
> A question about CPU power.
> the p5q has an 8pin socket.
> 
> There used to be a 'blank' blocking half the socket but I've swapped PSUs and this new one only has one 4 pin cable for the CPU
> 
> Does it matter which 4 pins I use on the mobo?


What I recall is that it should be the 4pin closer to the cpu socket are the ones to use by default... Having 8 pin is always better than having 4 pin.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *olly230*
> 
> Well those Power connectors are keyed so you cannot make a mistake and using a wrong connector on your motherboard (just don't force it into a motherboard)..
> 
> just take a look and you'll see that you can insert a 4 pin PSU cable in ony one half of 8pin connector on the motherboard because of the pattern of the key..
> 
> CHEERS..


Agree ^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Actually matters! Not only which but if there is only 4 or the 8 pin.
> I had a problem with a ****ty Zalman PSU here and until my Thermaltake arrives I had to settle with mine backup generic real 500w. The problem was not the performance, it's really good actually, tested with OCCT and does not oscillate enough to give me trouble, but it had only 4 instead 8 pin for CPU power. The resolt was that my quad couldn't get top performance due lack of power.
> An advice, Thermaltake is the best PSU I've ever had! Really awesome.
> Another thing to keep in mind is the version, there is on the box v2.3 and so on. That tells you which and how many connectors are there and most important, the voltage that is effective on them.
> They are not all the same! If you plan to OC or have a top GPU card and more then one, you should pay really close attention to that. 0.3V difference on a GPU rail can really [email protected]#% you up!
> From my 9800GTX+ to my 580GTX the specs of PCI-E changed from "v2.1" (I think) to "v2.3" (can't actually remember now but was something like that).
> Be careful with the "it's the same but cheaper".


Agree and good info!


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Actually matters! Not only which but if there is only 4 or the 8 pin.
> I had a problem with a ****ty Zalman PSU here and until my Thermaltake arrives I had to settle with mine backup generic real 500w. The problem was not the performance, it's really good actually, tested with OCCT and does not oscillate enough to give me trouble, but it had only 4 instead 8 pin for CPU power. The resolt was that my quad couldn't get top performance due lack of power.
> An advice, Thermaltake is the best PSU I've ever had! Really awesome.
> Another thing to keep in mind is the version, there is on the box v2.3 and so on. That tells you which and how many connectors are there and most important, the voltage that is effective on them.
> They are not all the same! If you plan to OC or have a top GPU card and more then one, you should pay really close attention to that. 0.3V difference on a GPU rail can really [email protected]#% you up!
> From my 9800GTX+ to my 580GTX the specs of PCI-E changed from "v2.1" (I think) to "v2.3" (can't actually remember now but was something like that).
> Be careful with the "it's the same but cheaper".


I got a thermaltake XT 675W
brilliant performance - rock solid voltages just too noisy.
I tried to live with it but my machine is in my front room so is a desk based gaming rig and an HTPC so needs to be whisper quiet.

I've spent time and money making a box that is a fast as possible as cool and quiet as possible for as little money as possible and to have a new PSU be the loudest component is gutting.

So I got a be quiet pure power 750W (over spec'd I know) and its living up to its name - apart form the fact its CPU power cables are too short...
It does have 2 cpu power cables but i only have one extension cable.

So I now have an as new PSU that I can't sell for love nor money even with the 5 year warranty (its 2 months old)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> I got a thermaltake XT 675W
> brilliant performance - rock solid voltages just too noisy.
> I tried to live with it but my machine is in my front room so is a desk based gaming rig and an HTPC so needs to be whisper quiet.
> 
> I've spent time and money making a box that is a fast as possible as cool and quiet as possible for as little money as possible and to have a new PSU be the loudest component is gutting.
> 
> So I got a be quiet pure power 750W (over spec'd I know) and its living up to its name - apart form the fact its CPU power cables are too short...
> It does have 2 cpu power cables but i only have one extension cable.
> 
> So I now have an as new PSU that I can't sell for love nor money even with the 5 year warranty (its 2 months old)


olly230, I think another way to deal with the short cpu power cable is to route the cable though the hole of the video card(s).









Check out the PSU link I have in the 1st page 2nd post for better PSU... mine's a bit short too... I bought my PSU because it was cheap/bargain... so...









*EDIT:* Here's the PSU link: *FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies* *(Useful for choosing the right PSU)*

Btw, You should be able to find extra extension cables from local computer stores or online for cheap.









*P.S.:* I might try ASUS EPU six engine program again with Q9650 at stock to see how much I can save...









*Update:* I've successful installed WinXP x64 and upgraded to SP2... what impressed me was the disk space it has used after the initial install... being under 2GB...booting was quick like fresh... and after SP2 installation... it became 5.8GB used... booting in takes a much longer time.... but still recognize all 8GB RAMs though...









One thing I noticed is that the hibernation is gone and standby is gray out disabled... I gotta fix that...


----------



## rudderz666

Just wanna ask is £80 good price for a new Asus pro turbo mobo  gonna get 1


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Just wanna ask is £80 good price for a new Asus pro turbo mobo gonna get 1


I bought mine from an ASUS authorized dealer retail store for $125 CAD + tax by the end of 2009... what's £80 in CAD?


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I bought mine from an ASUS authorized dealer retail store for $125 CAD + tax by the end of 2009... what's £80 in CAD?


it works out at 80.00 GBP = 126.174 CAD







so bwt rite then


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> it works out at 80.00 GBP = 126.174 CAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so bwt rite then


Btw, are you able to spot deals for P5Q-E and alike mobo that offers extra gtl fields for tweaking? You might be able to get the quad to run stable at higher freq.









For me, I'll try to take away the OCZ platinums later and see if I can get 4.2GHz stable! I'm close to stable with them installed though... further testing this weekend.


----------



## ocman

It's disappointing to find out that WinXP x64 doesn't not support Hibernation and standby when the system is installed with more than 4GB of RAMs... stupid limitation and reason for it.

Going to wipe it out.

*Update:* Formatted the WinXP x64 partition and merge it back to WinXP x86 partition... then, reinstalled Win 7 x64 on Intel SSD after formatting it, and overclocked Q9650 back to 4.05GHz.

Still under 20 sec of boot time (from os menu to windows desktop)


----------



## olly230

@ocman

I tried routing through the gfxcards but I'd rather have it routed around the back of the mobo (the R3 case has lots of noce holes to help this)

One other thing that is frustrating me is the lack of decent fan control.
I have two extra fans via molex to boost through-put if it gets warm in there but other wise they just whisper along at 800rpm.

THere are 4 fan headers on the board.
CPU - I have a linked rear exhaust fan to this.
PWR - RPM counter for rear exhaust attached to this.
CHA 1 - Front fan
CHA 2 - Roof fan

I'm looking at PC probe and SPeed fan.
PC probe seems to be telling the truth.
AI suite seem to set temp profiles for the CPU ok but has rudimentary presets for chassis fans no control(mas) silent/standard/Turbo

Fanspeed shows Winbond W8336 & ATK0110

The ATK show CPU CHassis and POwer at 1540RPM but none of my fans are doing that... WHat is it?

Is there any explanation of the Advance settings under configure in fan speed relating to W38336?
FAN divisors - PWM mode - PWN type - FAN mult - FAN div - reversePWM logic?????


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> @ocman
> I tried routing through the gfxcards but I'd rather have it routed around the back of the mobo (the R3 case has lots of noce holes to help this)
> One other thing that is frustrating me is the lack of decent fan control.
> I have two extra fans via molex to boost through-put if it gets warm in there but other wise they just whisper along at 800rpm.
> THere are 4 fan headers on the board.
> CPU - I have a linked rear exhaust fan to this.
> PWR - RPM counter for rear exhaust attached to this.
> CHA 1 - Front fan
> CHA 2 - Roof fan
> I'm looking at PC probe and SPeed fan.
> PC probe seems to be telling the truth.
> AI suite seem to set temp profiles for the CPU ok but has rudimentary presets for chassis fans no control(mas) silent/standard/Turbo
> Fanspeed shows Winbond W8336 & ATK0110
> The ATK show CPU CHassis and POwer at 1540RPM but none of my fans are doing that... WHat is it?
> Is there any explanation of the Advance settings under configure in fan speed relating to W38336?
> FAN divisors - PWM mode - PWN type - FAN mult - FAN div - reversePWM logic?????


R3 Cases are really nice! I have one here, rock solid case.
There is an option of extension cables for PSU, like this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Akasa-AK-CB24-24-EXT-extension-cable-30cm/dp/B000TV5O1A
They are no cheap but do the job.
I actually should buy those here, but I'm not having heat problems and I rarely look at my case, so I I'll leave it as it's


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi all club members,
> Ket over at XS has done it again and released the latest (maybe the final) BIOS updates for various P5Q series motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Download:* *P5Q Series mBIOS DL*
> *Download:* *P5Q Deluxe 2301 mBIOS*
> Happy Overclocking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocman.
> Below is C&P from XS:
> 
> 03-07-2011, 09:21 AM #2276
> Ket
> Xtreme Guru
> Join Date: Apr 2004
> Location: United Kingdom
> Posts: 4,274
> As always, I've tested the modded BIOS and can gaurantee it works. For other P5Q mBIOSes, I can't gaurantee they will work because I don't own every single P5Q Series board to test. I can only say for the mBIOSes I'm unable to test I'm 98% certain they will work but should you choose to use any of the modded BIOSes you do so at your own risk of knowing sometimes BIOS flashes just go wrong. So have a recovery plan handy - just in case.
> *P5Q* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5Q Pro* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5Q-E* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5Q Deluxe* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5Q Premium* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update marvell PXE to v6.60.2.3
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5Q Pro Turbo* Changelog:
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> *P5QL Pro* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> *P5QL-EM* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update Marvell O-ROM to 1.1.0.L73
> *P5QL-E* Changelog:
> - Update memory table to P5Q Pro Turbo 602
> - Update P6 table to P5Q Premium 2406
> - Update intel O-ROM to v9.6.0.1014
> As for overclocking potential.. no idea. It should be better than any vanilla BIOS. Its also worth using these mBIOSes (where applicable) if you are experiencing SSD compatibility problems, the updated intel O-ROM should fix most.
> 
> *Source URL*


Could find this link http://www.4shared.com/rar/U5z4UHRz/P5Q_Series_mBIOS_collection_la.html searching for the Ket's bios, but I don't know if they are the same. Can I check somehow?
Still no response from him on the XS forum? My account there does not work anymore, I don't know why.
Thanks!


----------



## Reuma

Just Made first Oc try with my new setup:

Stress:
Prime95 smallFFT 48hrs

Temps:

CPU: 17ºC-35ºC
Cores: 24ºC-50ºC
vCore: 1.6 V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244429








I thougth that It couldn't boot but...


----------



## olly230

Nice temps!! *edit* you're not running the same chip as me, still a good result. I got my 560ti up to 1000mhtz.

@ocman
Got another 4 pin...
So now I have 2 4pin cables









Gone for the threading under the cards approach. A bit tight around mono vrm heat sinks but all seems good.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Nice temps!! *edit* you're not running the same chip as me, still a good result. I got my 560ti up to 1000mhtz.
> 
> @ocman
> Got another 4 pin...
> So now I have 2 4pin cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone for the threading under the cards approach. A bit tight around mono vrm heat sinks but all seems good.


olly230, glad it worked. I know it's not the best way to do it... but the holes should were designed for that purpose I believe... Weird. So old age feeling.









Hope that extra 4 pin didn't cost you much...









*@ TOO* They are the older batch... from P5Q PRO Turbo mBIOS being 0401... I know.









*@ Reuma* That 2600K @ 5 GHz is looking Great, but I wonder if anyone can manage to run 2600K or 2700K @ 5GHz with 1.45V or less VCore.









*P.S.:* This is my 1700th Post!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> olly230, glad it worked. I know it's not the best way to do it... but the holes should were designed for that purpose I believe... Weird. So old age feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that extra 4 pin didn't cost you much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ TOO* They are the older batch... from P5Q PRO Turbo mBIOS being 0401... I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Reuma* That 2600K @ 5 GHz is looking Great, but I wonder if anyone can manage to run 2600K or 2700K @ 5GHz with 1.45V or less VCore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* This is my 1700th Post!!!


Woo!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *P.S.:* This is my 1700th Post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woo!
Click to expand...

Thanks Matt-Matt!!! Happy 1st OCN flame!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I've noticed you have been folding for some time, would you also be using the P5Q3 for folding in future? It would be quite a boost in your scores and ranking like at least twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might need to re-partition this seagate hdd to install winxp x64 just to check out if the upgrade is worth it or not... while it seems not worth it in your case.


Yeah, I've been folding for a while, but my numbers really jumped up when I got access to the HP Cloud services beta, a supercomputer in the sky!







So I basically stopped folding on the 460 and let the HP computers do the work for me.









I want to go add it to the P5Q3, of course, but I also want to go crossfire 6970s. There are three PCI-e x16 slots, but the bottom two are right next to each other, so the spacing is a bit of an issue.









I've decided on watercooling, so putting a full cover waterblock on a 6970 will make it a one-slot card, but there are two DVI ports stacked on top of each other, so it needs two slots anyway.







I wonder if I could just take a hacksaw to the top DVI port...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, I've been folding for a while, but my numbers really jumped up when I got access to the HP Cloud services beta, a supercomputer in the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I basically stopped folding on the 460 and let the HP computers do the work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go add it to the P5Q3, of course, but I also want to go crossfire 6970s. There are three PCI-e x16 slots, but the bottom two are right next to each other, so the spacing is a bit of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided on watercooling, so putting a full cover waterblock on a 6970 will make it a one-slot card, but there are two DVI ports stacked on top of each other, so it needs two slots anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I could just take a hacksaw to the top DVI port...


Cloud technology seems rather interesting to me since the 1st time I hear about it... there are so many apps/services that are cloud technology powered. I hope there are enough security measures in place to safe guard our data... not like the data becomes open/public once they enter the "cloud"...









*P.S.:* To me, running 2 cards in either SLi or Crossfire is more than enough for my daily use. But for benching/folding purpose, I guess enough is never enough.


----------



## Petrol

Guys, I'm considering selling my P5Q to get an EPower board for my 460. Do you think anyone will pay $100 for a base model P5Q on eBay? I'd prefer to sell it on OCN but apparently I can't do that unless I'm a member for however many years I need to post to somehow prove that I'm not going to rip anyone off


----------



## Hyoketsu

Well, while the prices for used goods might be slightly different in my area, you could try using this as reference: last summer, I bought a used P5Q (box, manual, CD, cables, etc. - only the backplate was missing) for the equivalent of $40. Just last month I got a P5Q PRO Turbo (again, with most of the goodies) for the equivalent of $65.
High-end gigabyte mobos (e.g. UD3P) go for ~$80-100, but $100 for a base P5Q? Fat chance. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Guys, I'm considering selling my P5Q to get an EPower board for my 460. Do you think anyone will pay $100 for a base model P5Q on eBay? I'd prefer to sell it on OCN but apparently I can't do that unless I'm a member for however many years I need to post to somehow prove that I'm not going to rip anyone off


How much you want for it im looking for 1 XD


----------



## Petrol

Probably too much for it to be worth shipping costs to the UK :\ I don't want to breach the ToS by selling to an OCNer without being approved to sell either, but if it makes you feel better the base model doesn't have any fancy features like the ability to run DDR3 or multiple PCI-E 16x slots.

The irony is I had a "high end" Gigabyte 775 board and got rid of it for cheap because it sucked compared to the P5Q. I was tempted to get the VRM board to try on the P5Q since it works on mobos also, but that would just turn it into a benching setup that will probably get used even less than it is now. Eh, I have good rep on eBay for selling computer stuff, maybe I'll list the board with a reserve price of $50 just to see if anyone bites.

The 460 has a lot of headroom under water with the VRMs already maxed out the last time I was messing around with it (firmware hacked for max voltage) so I really, really want to bring that card back into use on the AMD mobo with new VRMs and see how fast it can get







Those Fermi chips go hard with enough voltage, and the stock VRM is just not up for that challenge!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Probably too much for it to be worth shipping costs to the UK :\ I don't want to breach the ToS by selling to an OCNer without being approved to sell either, but if it makes you feel better the base model doesn't have any fancy features like the ability to run DDR3 or multiple PCI-E 16x slots.
> 
> The irony is I had a "high end" Gigabyte 775 board and got rid of it for cheap because it sucked compared to the P5Q. I was tempted to get the VRM board to try on the P5Q since it works on mobos also, but that would just turn it into a benching setup that will probably get used even less than it is now. Eh, I have good rep on eBay for selling computer stuff, maybe I'll list the board with a reserve price of $50 just to see if anyone bites.
> 
> The 460 has a lot of headroom under water with the VRMs already maxed out the last time I was messing around with it (firmware hacked for max voltage) so I really, really want to bring that card back into use on the AMD mobo with new VRMs and see how fast it can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Fermi chips go hard with enough voltage, and the stock VRM is just not up for that challenge!


Petrol, I wonder if your budget permits, do a full major upgrade instead! Get i7 2600K/2700K or i5 2500K for cheap 1155 mobo... freeing up the possibility and more future proof.

I found that one could get limited amount of upgrade of same gen tech...

As for selling your current rig, it's still worth some money (around 55% of original cost) if you sell it now. The later the worse.


----------



## Petrol

I just bought the 1090T in January. Why would I downgrade to a more-costly 4-core Intel? The reason I didn't buy a 2500k/2600k in the first place was because Intel wanted that much more money for what amounts to the IGP (which I hate) so it could run bloated Windows better and look faster on benchmark scores for doing so. For my applications, only a Gulftown would be faster and I really don't have $1000 for another upgrade.

Right now the only thing that bothers me is I only have a 9800 GT and this system would be even faster if I brought my 460 back to life and with that VRM board it would be quite fast I imagine since there's still about 50 degrees hotter the GPU could get under water


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I just bought the 1090T in January. Why would I downgrade to a more-costly 4-core Intel? The reason I didn't buy a 2500k/2600k in the first place was because Intel wanted that much more money for what amounts to the IGP (which I hate) so it could run bloated Windows better and look faster on benchmark scores for doing so. For my applications, only a Gulftown would be faster and I really don't have $1000 for another upgrade.
> 
> Right now the only thing that bothers me is I only have a 9800 GT and this system would be even faster if I brought my 460 back to life and with that VRM board it would be quite fast I imagine since there's still about 50 degrees hotter the GPU could get under water


I agree that Intel is charging a premium for their lineup as AMD performance wise can't compete with Intel.

But benchmark wise, Intel's offerings should be seen as an upgrade... only WEI scores AMD's offerings better.


----------



## Reuma

Cant get more of 3.2Ghz with the e6400, 8x400fsb with Kingston [email protected] 800mhz ram DDR2,

I've tried to oc it for more frequency but I couldn't get more Mhz with stable settings .
Although I think is the problem is on the ram that cannot allow me to OC it far from 800mhz, so im waiting for a friend of mine who is going to give me one of my old DDr2 HyperX 1066 mhz modules.

Btw
Isn't the 2500k/2600k better than any AMD cpu? Thuban X6, Phenom x4 and Bulldozers?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Cant get more of 3.2Ghz with the e6400, 8x400fsb with Kingston 2Gb@ 800mhz ram DDR2,
> I've tried to oc it for more frequency but I couldn't get more Mhz with stable settings .
> Although I think is the problem is on the ram that cannot allow me to OC it far from 800mhz, so im waiting for a friend of mine who is going to give me one of my old DDr2 HyperX 1066 mhz modules.
> Btw
> Isn't the 2500k/2600k better than any AMD cpu? Thuban X6, Phenom x4 and Bulldozers?


depends on what you are doing. But generally yes.


----------



## KingT

Today I bought a 2nd hand *Noctua NH-D14* cooler (w/o fans) for 34$..

Then I bought one new *Cooler Master 120mm Sickle Fan BLUE LED 2000rpm* for 11$ (because I have one on my CM Hyper 212 which I will use for dual fan setup on Noctua)..

So total cost was 45$ for one of the best air coolers on the market..









I also lapped cooler base with P1000 water sand paper to give it decent mirror finish look..









I tested my CM Hyper 212 today with 15 minutes of IBT (5 runs) and temps were 67/67/66/66 so I will do the same when I install Noctua to see what's the difference..









  

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Today I bought a 2nd hand *Noctua NH-D14* cooler (w/o fans) for 34$..
> 
> Then I bought one new *Cooler Master 120mm Sickle Fan BLUE LED 2000rpm* for 11$ (because I have one on my CM Hyper 212 which I will use for dual fan setup on Noctua)..
> 
> So total cost was 45$ for one of the best air coolers on the market..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also lapped cooler base with P1000 water sand paper to give it decent mirror finish look..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my CM Hyper 212 today with 15 minutes of IBT (5 runs) and temps were 67/67/66/66 so I will do the same when I install Noctua to see what's the difference..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


This coherents with the principles of getting bargains!


----------



## jetpak12

@ *KingT*

Awesome! That's one beast of a cooler, can't wait to see the results!







(and a good buy too)


----------



## KingT

Well the temps in IBT woth Push/Pull Noctua NH-D14 @ 3.9GHz are 59/59/59/59 so *8C lower* than with CM Hyper 212 (single fan)..

Sad part is that *my 3.9GHz OC is not stable anymore*,after the NH-D14 installation I have memory issues @ 459MHz (1224MHz 7-7-7-20)..

It fails IBT, fails P95 custom 320>320K immediately after the start..









It must be a BIOS issue as it's *stable @ stock 2.83GHz* (333MHz FSB, RAM @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-27, all settings @ AUTO)..









*LOAD core temps* in P95 @ *stock 2.83GHz* are *unbelievable 37C*!!!









I will investigate this, as if I have damaged something during cooler installation, then it would fail at STOCK settings also!!!

Wish me luck..









CHEERS..


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well the temps in IBT woth Push/Pull Noctua NH-D14 @ 3.9GHz are 59/59/59/59 so *8C lower* than with CM Hyper 212 (single fan)..
> Sad part is that *my 3.9GHz OC is not stable anymore*,after the NH-D14 installation I have memory issues @ 459MHz (1224MHz 7-7-7-20)..
> It fails IBT, fails P95 custom 320>320K immediately after the start..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be a BIOS issue as it's *stable @ stock 2.83GHz* (333MHz FSB, RAM @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-27, all settings @ AUTO)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOAD core temps* in P95 @ *stock 2.83GHz* are *unbelievable 37C*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will investigate this, as if I have damaged something during cooler installation, then it would fail at STOCK settings also!!!
> Wish me luck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Very nice temps!
Good luck


----------



## ocman

I had similar experience with my E5200 @ 4GHz... which used to be Prime95 and IBT stable with 1.4V... and somehow a few months later, it became unstable (having BSOD) and I have to bump up a notch or two to make it stable again... wear and tear or bad BIOS?


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*..

My sistem was ROCK SOLID @ 3.9GHz (459MHz FSB, RAM @ 1224MHz 7-7-7-20, 1.50V) until I Installed Noctua NH-D14 cooler..

Now it fails in IBT and Prime95 within seconds (errors on workers) which is indication that RAM is unstable!!!

*1.* I tried to set timings to 8-8-8-24 but NO GO!!

*2.* I tried to set vRAM to 1.66V but NO GO!!!

*BUT THE FUNNY THING IS*:

*1.* It's P95 stable @ *STOCK 2.83GHz*, 333MHz FSB , RAM @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24, 1.50V (highest load core temp was *37C*, Vcore= 1.068V LOAD,LLC=OFF,)

*2.* It's P95 stable @ *3.4GHz*, RAM @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27, 1.66V..
(highest load core temp was *45C*, Vcore= 1.15V LOAD, LLC=ON)

So it must be a some sort of BIOS BUG!!!

If it was a hardware issue then it would fail @ stock 2.83GHz (1333MHz RAM) and @ 3.4GHz (1600MHz RAM)..

I'm stunned!!!!

















CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

A minor divergence from all this epic low temperature overclocking (of which I am V.jealous of







)

WakeUpOnLAN.

I've set the BIOS
I've set the network adapter

How do I wake it up?


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* Link to your latest rig pics added to the 1st page!









Try re-flash the BIOS if it's corrupted... if not fixable... flash it with another version of BIOS... be it factory or modded.


----------



## KingT

I tried to reflash BIOS but still it's unstable @ 3.9GHz (459MHz FSB,RAM @ 1224MHz, 7-7-7-20,PL=11, 1.50V)..

I tried 3.825GHz (450MHz FSB, RAM @ 1200MHz, 7-7-7-20,PL=11, 1.50V) but still no go..

Ttried to add vNB,vRAM, cahnging Performance Level etc but still it fails in P95 (320K custom) within seconds!!!

*I managed to find stable OC @ 3740MHz (440MHz FSB, RAM @ 1173MHz, 6-6-6-20,PL= 10, vRAM=1.60V)..*

FSB= 440MHz
STRAP= 400
RAM= 1173MHz
TIMINGS= 6-6-6-20

PL= 10

Vcore= 1.2875V
PLL= 1.54V
GTL= 0.63x
vFSB= 1.26V
vRAM= 1.60V
vNB= 1.26V
vSB= 1.1V
vPCIE= 1.50V

It's also stable @ 3.4GHz (RAM @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27, 1.65V) and it's stable @ STOCK 2.83GHz (RAM @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V)

Really I don't have any clue of what is the problem,it's not a hardware issue as it would fail at 2.83GHz, 3.4GHz and 3.74GHz also..

My guess that it's a some kind of BIOS gremlin that doesn't want go away..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> It's also stable @ 3.4GHz (RAM @ 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27, 1.65V) and it's stable @ STOCK 2.83GHz (RAM @ 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V)
> 
> Really I don't have any clue of what is the problem,it's not a hardware issue as it would fail at 2.83GHz, 3.4GHz and 3.74GHz also..
> 
> My guess that it's a some kind of BIOS gremlin that doesn't want go away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Have you change the install order of the RAMs? If no, try change them or switch them in pairs... for the sake of testing.

Also, if you think something is wrong with the BIOS... try do CMOS jumper reset, taking out battery, loading optimized default settings, and unplugging the power cord.

If all that fail you too, check the PSU and the cables.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Have you change the install order of the RAMs? If no, try change them or switch them in pairs... for the sake of testing.
> 
> Also, if you think something is wrong with the BIOS... try do CMOS jumper reset, taking out battery, loading optimized default settings, and unplugging the power cord.
> 
> If that's fails too, check the PSU and the cables.


I have done that and still no go..









Right now I'm @ *3.74GHz*,440MHz FSB ,RAM @ 1173MHz 6-6-6-20,PL=10, Vcore=1.28V, vNB/vFSB= 1.26V and vRAM= 1.60V..

Still good enough for everything (just 6% slower tha 3.9GHz) but really this is really upsetting as I didn't do anything than changed cooler, (I didn't even touched motherboard or anything),,









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* Good to see that you are able to gradually getting towards 3.9GHz again.









Other possibility might be heat and dust related...


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have done that and still no go..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm @ *3.74GHz*,440MHz FSB ,RAM @ 1173MHz 6-6-6-20,PL=10, Vcore=1.28V, vNB/vFSB= 1.26V and vRAM= 1.60V..
> Still good enough for everything (just 6% slower tha 3.9GHz) but really this is really upsetting as I didn't do anything than changed cooler, (I didn't even touched motherboard or anything),,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


which version BIOS do you have? Could be that flashing it will fix the issue, if it's BIOS related.


----------



## RedStapler

@OCman, thanks for the invite to post my request for help in this thread. I would like to point out that I don't have the P5Q board, rather, I have a Rampage Formula. But if I'm still ok to ask for help here, then here goes.










Spoiler: Snips make everyone happy...



I'm trying to achieve the OC I have run for the past 3 years on this chip and board, but with my new H100 cooler. I previously used an ASUS V-60 air cooler and have been stable and safe at 4.35GHz with my DDR2800 running at 867 (10x mult, 433 FSB). But my new case and cooler seem to simply be unable to do the same. This seems absurd and I still firmly believe I must be doing something wrong. Here's my current status:

Keeping the mult at 6.0, I can achieve a perfectly stable OC of my FSB and RAM at 500MHz FSB and my 800MHz DDR2 G.Skill ram at 1000MHz by raising the voltages on NB to 1.41, and FSBt to 1.39, and ram to 2.22. However, it seems very hot, since my CPU gets to 71 degrees at this rate. (This is at 3.0GHz for the clock speed ofc - below stock.)

Attempting to increase the mult to 7.5 with a 500MHz FSB only results in 85c temps within seconds under load.

Currently I'm stable for the past hour with the following settings, hovering around 70, maxing at 73 so far. But this is just incredibly high for slightly under stock speeds and leaves me basically no room to OC the processor.

BIOS Settings:

FSB: 433MHz
DRAM: 867MHz
Mult: 7.5
CPU: 3247.4MHz (STILL a little under stock)
NB GTL: .63x
CPU GTL: .63x
vCore: 1.23 (70-73c)
vDRAM: 2.20 in BIOS, 2.26 delivered according to PC Probe (Spec is 2.1v for the 4.4.4.12 timings at 800MHz - I had to bump it as far as 2.22 with 5.5.5.15 to get 1000MHz out of it)
vPLL: 1.50
vNB: 1.39 (43c)
vFSBt: 1.28



Thanks in advance!


----------



## KingT

Well my run with C2Q platform has came to the end..









I have got myself a 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3 motherboard..

I gave my Q9550 and 270$ for this brand new combo..









I will also sell my P5QC for ~ 70 - 80$ which will also cut down my expense..

I will stay active member of this club until the end of time..









Long Live P5Q!!!!!


















CHEERS..


----------



## RedStapler

Hey King... was just starting to read back through some of the stuff you'd written about your experience with a remarkable drop in performance ability after changing a cooler. Its interesting that you were having basically the very same experience I'm having right now. I've upgraded (siginificantly) my cooler (from an ASUS v60 air cooling solution to H100 water cooling) and am suddenly totally unable to operate at the previous OC. I did change my case, but it's better than what I had before, so that should be helping.









edit: also, major gz on the gear you just picked up - that's basically what I've been eyeing myself, but I decided to wait until Ivy Bridge comes along. I'm pretty sold on the board. I'm going with 16gb (2x8) ram and the equivalent Ivy Bridge chip to the 2500k Have fun!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hey King... was just starting to read back through some of the stuff you'd written about your experience with a remarkable drop in performance ability after changing a cooler. Its interesting that you were having basically the very same experience I'm having right now. I've upgraded (siginificantly) my cooler (from an ASUS v60 air cooling solution to H100 water cooling) and am suddenly totally unable to operate at the previous OC. I did change my case, but it's better than what I had before, so that should be helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also, major gz on the gear you just picked up - that's basically what I've been eyeing myself, but I decided to wait until Ivy Bridge comes along. I'm pretty sold on the board. I'm going with 16gb (2x8) ram and the equivalent Ivy Bridge chip to the 2500k Have fun!!


Thanx man..

Yeah my OC dropped down from ROCK SOLID 3.9GHz to 3.74GHz after a cooler upgrade..









Dunno what happened there,it's a mystery to me!!!!

Yeah board is a killer.Ivy Bridge ready so I can pop it in whenever I want after their release..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> @OCman, thanks for the invite to post my request for help in this thread. I would like to point out that I don't have the P5Q board, rather, I have a Rampage Formula. But if I'm still ok to ask for help here, then here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snips make everyone happy...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to achieve the OC I have run for the past 3 years on this chip and board, but with my new H100 cooler. I previously used an ASUS V-60 air cooler and have been stable and safe at 4.35GHz with my DDR2800 running at 867 (10x mult, 433 FSB). But my new case and cooler seem to simply be unable to do the same. This seems absurd and I still firmly believe I must be doing something wrong. Here's my current status:
> 
> Keeping the mult at 6.0, I can achieve a perfectly stable OC of my FSB and RAM at 500MHz FSB and my 800MHz DDR2 G.Skill ram at 1000MHz by raising the voltages on NB to 1.41, and FSBt to 1.39, and ram to 2.22. However, it seems very hot, since my CPU gets to 71 degrees at this rate. (This is at 3.0GHz for the clock speed ofc - below stock.)
> 
> Attempting to increase the mult to 7.5 with a 500MHz FSB only results in 85c temps within seconds under load.
> 
> Currently I'm stable for the past hour with the following settings, hovering around 70, maxing at 73 so far. But this is just incredibly high for slightly under stock speeds and leaves me basically no room to OC the processor.
> 
> BIOS Settings:
> 
> FSB: 433MHz
> DRAM: 867MHz
> Mult: 7.5
> CPU: 3247.4MHz (STILL a little under stock)
> NB GTL: .63x
> CPU GTL: .63x
> vCore: 1.23 (70-73c)
> vDRAM: 2.20 in BIOS, 2.26 delivered according to PC Probe (Spec is 2.1v for the 4.4.4.12 timings at 800MHz - I had to bump it as far as 2.22 with 5.5.5.15 to get 1000MHz out of it)
> vPLL: 1.50
> vNB: 1.39 (43c)
> vFSBt: 1.28
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome aboard RedStapler!!!







Our 1st member with a ROG mobo!









Even over-volting would lead to instability too and damage(s) to components. At stock speed, it should be able to run with AUTO or default settings, no need to increase voltages.









Those stress load temps are at borderline... do you mind starting the oc from default settings again? With vNB and vFSB no more than 1.4V (lower the better).

Try two things, one is to keep multiplier the highest and increase the FSB to max stable. Two, keep multiplier the lowest and increase the FSB to max stable. Then find the sweet spot between where you can get higher multiplier and higher FSB... in most case favor in higher FSB.

If you don't want to start from the start, you can try lowering vNB and upping the vFSB, and slowly increase the mulitplier to 8, 9, and 10. Increase VCore in between.

Is your E8600 E0 stepping and what VID does the chip has? If ideal, you should not need a lot of VCore to hit higher speed.

Btw RedStapler, you can selling your current rig and get an Ivy bridge combo too. Do it while the 775 is still worth more than something if you want to quit the pain.









*P.P.P.P.S:* Check *MUff1N's E8400 OC settings* and *this* for reference!









*@ KingT*

Congrats on selling your current rig for Ivy Bridge!







I thought we all could wait 3 more years before the next major upgrade.







Intel's Skymont for me...









Aiming to hit 5GHz stably with that new combo KingT? Thank you for offering to stick around to help!









*P.S.:* I've sold my E5200 R0 with sticker for $35 CAD a day ago.







Almost using it for free...







I still have brand new aftermarket cpu coolers to sell though.


----------



## rudderz666

just wondered wat you think about the Asus P5N-T Deluxe SLI Motherboard i have found fair deal on that wondewred if you have had any use out this mobo if its any good you seem to know ya stuff with these kinda 1s


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> just wondered wat you think about the Asus P5N-T Deluxe SLI Motherboard i have found fair deal on that wondewred if you have had any use out this mobo if its any good you seem to know ya stuff with these kinda 1s


Not a great choice since with average overclocking abilities.

Check these reviews out:

*http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2352&page=10*

*http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_p5n-t_deluxe_780i_motherboard/11*

*P.S.:* On the other hand, *ASUS P5E3* seems pretty good for overclocking! Get that instead if you see one!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Not a great choice since with average overclocking abilities.
> 
> Check these reviews out:
> 
> *http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2352&page=10*
> 
> *http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_p5n-t_deluxe_780i_motherboard/11*
> 
> *P.S.:* On the other hand, *ASUS P5E3* seems pretty good for overclocking! Get that instead if you see one!


cheerz dude just happened to come across 1 just wondered if ya had any use out of 1 but thx for heads up


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Welcome aboard RedStapler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our 1st member with a ROG mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even over-volting would lead to instability too and damage(s) to components. At stock speed, it should be able to run with AUTO or default settings, no need to increase voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those stress load temps are at borderline... do you mind starting the oc from default settings again? With vNB and vFSB no more than 1.4V (lower the better).
> 
> Try two things, one is to keep multiplier the highest and increase the FSB to max stable. Two, keep multiplier the lowest and increase the FSB to max stable. Then find the sweet spot between where you can get higher multiplier and higher FSB... in most case favor in higher FSB.
> 
> If you don't want to start from the start, you can try lowering vNB and upping the vFSB, and slowly increase the mulitplier to 8, 9, and 10. Increase VCore in between.
> 
> Is your E8600 E0 stepping and what VID does the chip has? If ideal, you should not need a lot of VCore to hit higher speed.
> 
> Btw RedStapler, you can selling your current rig and get an Ivy bridge combo too. Do it while the 775 is still worth more than something if you want to quit the pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.P.P.P.S:* Check *MUff1N's E8400 OC settings* and *this* for reference! " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">


Thank you! Glad to be here, and very grateful to everyone for being so knowledgeable and helpful.

No, I don't mind starting the OC from the beginning. However, I'm truly not sure how to best do that. I've read about many different paths to your OC, and have personally tried the method you describe here, whereby I put the mult at 6 and pushed the fsb as high as I could comfortably take it (500MHz with increased voltage to RAM, FSB and NB, before temps were approaching 73 - stability was golden) and then tried to push the mult but had to drop the fsb way down to get anywhere.

Since I'm basically trying to recreate my previous OC of this CPU/RAM/mobo, and I know that was at 433 FSB, 10x Mult, what's the best way to approach that? My reason for asking is just that pushing the FSB to 500 is neat and all, but it doesn't get me much if it means I can't get 4.35GHz out of the CPU like I did before. It seems like I could set the 10x mult and 433 FSB and just drop my voltages to the bottom and start increasing those until I'm stable, but perhaps that's the wrong approach. Like I said yesterday, I only half get this. Anything you can offer to clear up my confusion so I at least know which approach is better for me would be very helpful.

As for selling my gear, that's the intention anyway. I also have another machine in the house which has an Asus Maximus II Formula mobo in it with an antique CPU in it. When I upgrade to Ivy Bridge, my plan is to put the e8600 in that board with the v60 cooler on it again, and do a new OC on it, and sell the Rampage Formula board. But you said something about selling it and it has me thinking. How/where do people trade on this site? I haven't figured that one out yet. Yes, I'm just stupid. Is that your recommendation on how/where to sell it?

I'd have to get a 2500k in the meanwhile, but I have two 775 boards that are very nice, and still worth SOMEthing right now... Hmmmmmmmmmmm...









Edit: and yes, my E8600 is E0 stepping, but I don't know what the VID is or how to determine that.

Edit edit: Wow... the main forum page is cavernous. I had no idea it was so... lengthy. NEver scrolled down that far. Jeeeez. Anyway, found the trading forums.


----------



## ocman

*@ RedStapler* Thanks for the appreciation! Any method could be good, as long as you get back to 4.35GHz stable. Try your way too!









To get the VID of your chip, use CoreTemp.









775 is still strong, but will lose its strength slowly as time pass by...

If you're short on budget, sell the old ones to buy a new one... if not, just get a new one and keep one of the old ones or however you like.









Yes, it's the OCN Marketplace where all the buy sell trade happen.









I'm still eying on Skymont to be my new major upgrade... yet i might get something for cheap but powerful in between... maybe a laptop instead.


----------



## RedStapler

Well, so I just decided to load everything up on "auto" settings in BIOS to get my baseline and my vcore is 1.17, nb 1.38, and fsbt is 1.20 Temps under load are maxing at 60, hovering at 58.

VID on my E8600 is 1.2250 v

Still trying to imagine the best way to approach this. And wondering why it's so much harder to do now that I've changed the cooler to something that should theoretically be a lot better.


----------



## ocman

*@ RedStapler* Are those load temps of stress testing or of normal? It seems a bit high... what's your ambient temp?

VID for your chip is good despite not the best I have heard. 0.85V was the best I heard if I recalled correctly.









Have you reference the oc settings I've linked you? Do they make some sense @ their freq to you?

*P.S.:* Have you tighten the bolts evenly and just right tight on your H-100? No dead spots for thermal paste?

I suspect maybe the downward pressure from tightening the cooler to the CPU has something to do with it... but I can't be certain of that.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ RedStapler* Are those load temps of stress testing or of normal? It seems a bit high... what's your ambient temp?
> 
> VID for your chip is good despite not the best I have heard. 0.85V was the best I heard if I recalled correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you reference the oc settings I've linked you? Do they make some sense @ their freq to you?
> 
> *P.S.:* Have you tighten the bolts evenly and just right tight on your H-100? No dead spots for thermal paste?
> 
> I suspect maybe the downward pressure from tightening the cooler to the CPU has something to do with it... but I can't be certain of that.


Hi OCman. You're too kind to be so helpful. Thanks sooo much.

Those load temps are with p95 running a blended stress test, so 100% load. Idle is at 37. Ambient is between 68 and 73 degrees F, never higher. And because the kit is near a sliding glass door that's frequently cracked open for a little fresh air, the temp on this end of the room can be a touch cooler than the overall ambient temp at chest level (where my thermostat is mounted).

I did look at the OC settings you linked me, and in fact used that as a starting point before I went into the more in-depth process of pushing up my FSB with the 6.0 mult. I think the best approach is probably to keep my mult at ten and just go through a standard process to see how far I can get and if I can't make it to the 4.35 Stable OC I've had up to this point, then... well, at least King's experience demonstrates that I am not the only one who has seen OC stability negatively impacted when changing out a cooler. It's really difficult to understand but it apparently DOES happen! (I have wondered if there's any potential for a physical issue created when removing the cooler after it's had a long time to bond well with the TIM and CPU, such as tension applied to the top plate of the CPU creating a poor seating on the other side of the face of the CPU... but I know nothing about how stupid that probably sounds... heh...)

Regarding tightening... I used a phillips head screwdriver to tighten the bolts in a cross-pattern. It's possible I over-tightened I suppose though I did only go so far as fingertip tight; I didn't wrench them down or anything and it's not my first time installing a chip, so I hope I'd know enough about it now to do it properly... things happen though. :duh: I didn't think about that but I do have some AS-5 here. Nothing better however. No ceramique or anything like the shin etsu that came pre-loaded on the cooling block.

With the maxed out temp of 63 degrees under 100% stress test load at just under stock speeds, do you think I should re-seat the cooling block? If so, should I use the AS-5 I have in abundance, or buy something else? From what I've read, there are other TIM's that are much better, even the AS Ceramique.

You know, I have the funds to buy my stuff I just don't want to build a temporary 2500k build between here and Ivy. I'm hoping to find the P8Z68 V Pro Gen 3 and a 2 x 8 VERY fast mem kit for a very good price between now and April 8, though. I will of course watch those forums for someone selling what I want.


----------



## Mave

Can anyone provide me the latest mBIOS from Ket for the Asus P5Q Deluxe? I'm looking for the one with a Intel option ROM 10.1.0.1008, newer ones wont run at the P5Q Deluxe. All the download links i can find point to Megaupload which is taken down or to the page on xtremesystems.org which seems to be hacked or down too.

I have some troubles running with four memory modules which are on the QVL, the official Asus BIOS is causing troubles. My machine wont boot or POST with four modules, when i remove two it boots just fine. I ran the latest Memtest86+ a few times overnight without any problems, so the memory is ok, i see that alot of people run into troubles using four modules. The memory i'm talking about is Corsair XMS2 Twin2X4096-6400C4-DHX, its a dual channel kit which contains 2x 2GB. Hopefully the latest mBIOS 2301 from Ket will solve this problem because i'm out of options. Changing BIOS settings and upping the voltage on the DRAM or NB don't seem to solve anything.


----------



## ocman

*@ RedStapler* Numerous club members are also helpful and more knowledgeable too! They might be busy or occupied lately.









The gang had and have been covering for me during my semi-absence in this club for a quite a long while!









Someone else will take over if I'm emptied out on a particular discussion...









Maybe try re-seating the CPU too... and I also suspect it may be the normal wear and tear throughout the process of long hours of overclocking.

Back then after sending in my original PRO Turbo sue to failed LAN port... I was not able to buy Shin Etsu anywhere locally... but a store has IC Diamond 7 (the small tube) for $15... Bought it...

AS5 has been not recommended by many users on the forum for its lengthy cure time and stuff...

My E5200's idle temp at best was 1 degree Celsius lower compared to the pre-applied Shin Etsu on my Corsair H50... maybe pre-applied TIM was a little too thick...









Now this time around with Q9650, I just followed manufacturer instruction and applied a 5 to 5.5mm pea size amount of TIM in the center of the cpu cooler plate.

I'm currently back to 4.2GHz with my Q9650 E0 with 1.264V (BIOS 1.28125V) to ensure stability.

Temps right now (Core 0 has been the highest lately):



If I were to buy a new platform in this year... I might wait a bit more for the Ivy bridge CPUs to come out and price lowered and then make a strike for bargains.









*@ Mave* Welcome to the club! Are you here just for the mBIOS? If so, I have already posted in XS asking Ket to make new batches for them... unfortunately even XS forum is down too but for a different reason compared to Megaupload though...


----------



## RedStapler

Good morning, OCMan, et al. Here's some interesting information.

I have had at least two issues lately affecting my OC efforts. Firstly, when I set a voltage in BIOS, it does not always translate into that voltage being supplied to the component! So when I have manually set my voltages, either from a template, or even just inputting the results of the voltages actually delivered to components when under "Auto" settings, the settings I have used have been quite off. For instance, if I set my NB voltage in BIOS to 1.36v, which is what is delivered to the NB at stock speeds and Auto settings - *what is being delivered to the NB is actually 1.41v, once I get into Windows and can take a look with PC Probe.*

This almost definitely means I was delivering - for at least 30 minutes - ~1.5v to my NB when I had set the voltage in BIOS to 1.36v. In order to re-create the 1.36v going to the NB, I've found that I have to set the BIOS setting to 1.32v. So I've almost assuredly had too many volts running around the board here for the last day or two.

The other issue I've discovered since last night is that the Auto voltages are unnecessarily high. Auto settings resulted in 1.19v VCore, 1.35v NB, and 1.20v to FSBt. After I was able to manually deliver the same voltages to the corresponding components, I started pushing the OC. I was able to get fully to 4.0GHz (400MHz x 10) without bumping a single voltage for the NB or FSB, and it tested for three hours stable with temps reaching no higher than 63 degrees. Whadda ya know! This gave me a lot of hope.

So, since that was looking so good, I decided to take the next step to 4.33 using the other approach. I have good voltages set in BIOS now for 4.0GHz which I'm calling my starting point. I dropped the mult back down to 6, and upped the FSB to 433, not touching the voltages, then ran P95 with lage in place FFT's for six hours. Fully stable. I'll repeat that since it bears repeating: *once I set voltages in BIOS to effectively re-create automatic voltages, I have been able to push the FSB at least as far as 435MHz without having to increase the FSB or NB voltages.*

THAT would explain an awful lot, methinks.









Now I'm off to start increasing my mult and see how far I can get. Fingers crossed for 10x again!


----------



## Mave

Hey ocman, i didn't only join here for the mBIOS. I'm trying to get my system stable to overclock it further, currently it won't boot with 4 memory modules which are on the QVL. With 2 modules it runs just fine, the memory is fine too and is tested thoroughly. I want to get past 400 MHz but only when my system is stable again, maybe the mBIOS wit the updated memory tables will solve my problems so i can finally push the rig to its maximum.









-edit-
Trying to find out how to get my rig in my signature so you can see what i currently own.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mave*
> 
> -edit-
> Trying to find out how to get my rig in my signature so you can see what i currently own.


Looks like you already figured this one out, but if you're still having trouble, it's done through the "rig builder" and then you go to your account settings and update your signature.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mave*
> 
> Hey ocman, i didn't only join here for the mBIOS. I'm trying to get my system stable to overclock it further, currently it won't boot with 4 memory modules which are on the QVL. With 2 modules it runs just fine, the memory is fine too and is tested thoroughly. I want to get past 400 MHz but only when my system is stable again, maybe the mBIOS wit the updated memory tables will solve my problems so i can finally push the rig to its maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> Trying to find out how to get my rig in my signature so you can see what i currently own.


Greetings *Mave*









I had a set of 4x2GB Corsair Dominators that I was able to get run at about 450MHz on my P5Q. Something that helped me with stability is in this post.

What helped me (and is described in detail in the link), is to change the *2nd Information* on RAM Timings in the BIOS by increasing the READ to READ delay by one when running four sticks.

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
WRITE to READ Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
*READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 5
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 7*
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7

What are you running them at now? Also check to make sure that you're running at the specified RAM voltage (2.1V or whatever). However, I have heard that the P5Q boards overvolt the RAM by about 0.8V, so you might want to start lower, and only increase if necessary.

Also, bumping up vNB and vFSB helps too (don't go over 1.4V on either).









And greetings to *RedStapler* as well!









Sorry, I don't have any info to help though, except maybe reseat CPU/RAM again...









Its a really strange problem though, especially since KingT just experienced it right before you posted here. I wonder if he could contact who he sold his Quad to and see if they got it back up to speed.









I plan to do some CPU swapping shortly with a Core 2 Duo and Quad in my new P5Q3 board to do some various benchmarking comparisons, I hope I don't catch the "bug" too.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> And greetings to *RedStapler* as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any info to help though, except maybe reseat CPU/RAM again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really strange problem though, especially since KingT just experienced it right before you posted here. I wonder if he could contact who he sold his Quad to and see if they got it back up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do some CPU swapping shortly with a Core 2 Duo and Quad in my new P5Q3 board to do some various benchmarking comparisons, I hope I don't catch the "bug" too.


Thank you!









It turns out that I've been overvolting the board. I'm having much better results right now. I'm getting close. Will post more information about my results when I'm stable but there's some info a few posts ago about what I've discovered. In short, bios settings do not equal voltage delivered to the board.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Good morning, OCMan, et al. Here's some interesting information.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see the glorious details!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had at least two issues lately affecting my OC efforts. Firstly, when I set a voltage in BIOS, it does not always translate into that voltage being supplied to the component! So when I have manually set my voltages, either from a template, or even just inputting the results of the voltages actually delivered to components when under "Auto" settings, the settings I have used have been quite off. For instance, if I set my NB voltage in BIOS to 1.36v, which is what is delivered to the NB at stock speeds and Auto settings - *what is being delivered to the NB is actually 1.41v, once I get into Windows and can take a look with PC Probe.*
> 
> This almost definitely means I was delivering - for at least 30 minutes - ~1.5v to my NB when I had set the voltage in BIOS to 1.36v. In order to re-create the 1.36v going to the NB, I've found that I have to set the BIOS setting to 1.32v. So I've almost assuredly had too many volts running around the board here for the last day or two.
> 
> The other issue I've discovered since last night is that the Auto voltages are unnecessarily high. Auto settings resulted in 1.19v VCore, 1.35v NB, and 1.20v to FSBt. After I was able to manually deliver the same voltages to the corresponding components, I started pushing the OC. I was able to get fully to 4.0GHz (400MHz x 10) without bumping a single voltage for the NB or FSB, and it tested for three hours stable with temps reaching no higher than 63 degrees. Whadda ya know! This gave me a lot of hope.
> 
> So, since that was looking so good, I decided to take the next step to 4.33 using the other approach. I have good voltages set in BIOS now for 4.0GHz which I'm calling my starting point. I dropped the mult back down to 6, and upped the FSB to 433, not touching the voltages, then ran P95 with lage in place FFT's for six hours. Fully stable. I'll repeat that since it bears repeating: *once I set voltages in BIOS to effectively re-create automatic voltages, I have been able to push the FSB at least as far as 435MHz without having to increase the FSB or NB voltages.*
> 
> 
> 
> THAT would explain an awful lot, methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm off to start increasing my mult and see how far I can get. Fingers crossed for 10x again!


Glad you got it!









RedStapler, did you just omit the whole club name for your club sig???









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mave*
> 
> Hey ocman, i didn't only join here for the mBIOS. I'm trying to get my system stable to overclock it further, currently it won't boot with 4 memory modules which are on the QVL. With 2 modules it runs just fine, the memory is fine too and is tested thoroughly. I want to get past 400 MHz but only when my system is stable again, maybe the mBIOS wit the updated memory tables will solve my problems so i can finally push the rig to its maximum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-
> Trying to find out how to get my rig in my signature so you can see what i currently own.


Welcome aboard Mave!!!







I was just joking with you being "hit and run"!







The signature code is in the 1st page. Copy and paste and save the code to your signature editing area.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see the glorious details!
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings *Mave*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a set of 4x2GB Corsair Dominators that I was able to get run at about 450MHz on my P5Q. Something that helped me with stability is in this post.
> 
> What helped me (and is described in detail in the link), is to change the *2nd Information* on RAM Timings in the BIOS by increasing the READ to READ delay by one when running four sticks.
> 
> READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
> WRITE to READ Delay (S): 3
> WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
> *READ to READ Delay (S): 4 > 5
> READ to READ Delay (D): 6 > 7*
> WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
> WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 7
> 
> What are you running them at now? Also check to make sure that you're running at the specified RAM voltage (2.1V or whatever). However, I have heard that the P5Q boards overvolt the RAM by about 0.8V, so you might want to start lower, and only increase if necessary.
> 
> Also, bumping up vNB and vFSB helps too (don't go over 1.4V on either).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And greetings to *RedStapler* as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any info to help though, except maybe reseat CPU/RAM again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really strange problem though, especially since KingT just experienced it right before you posted here. I wonder if he could contact who he sold his Quad to and see if they got it back up to speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to do some CPU swapping shortly with a Core 2 Duo and Quad in my new P5Q3 board to do some various benchmarking comparisons, I hope I don't catch the "bug" too.


I want to know all that too... please keep us posted jetpak12 and KingT!

Dust, Overheat, Supply of power, Wear and Tear, and human errors and etc... all are factors for a failed oc.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that I've been overvolting the board. I'm having much better results right now. I'm getting close. Will post more information about my results when I'm stable but there's some info a few posts ago about what I've discovered. In short, bios settings do not equal voltage delivered to the board.










I had been thinking of that... just was not certain yet.







Good for you!


----------



## RedStapler

Ok guys, I have had SOME success here, but ultimately, I'm still not able to acheive stability... yet.

I *am* now able to boot into Windows at 4.33GHz (433 x 10) which is an improvement over what I was able to do before.







However, if I stress test the CPU, P95 fails and/or the temps fly to 80 in under a minute and continue rising if any load remains on the core.









What information should I endeavor to capture and report here in order to request settings tweaking help?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Ok guys, I have had SOME success here, but ultimately, I'm still not able to acheive stability... yet.
> 
> I *am* now able to boot into Windows at 4.33GHz (433 x 10) which is an improvement over what I was able to do before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if I stress test the CPU, P95 fails and/or the temps fly to 80 in under a minute and continue rising if any load remains on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What information should I endeavor to capture and report here in order to request settings tweaking help?


Over 80C with an H100 cooler? Something isn't right there... my H70 keeps my E8500 under 60C, generally. What are your current voltage settings?

Another thing you can try is a faster FSB and a lower multiplier, something like 450 x 9.5 or 466 x 9.0.

I'm sorry if you already mentioned it, but what thermal compound are you using? (I just stuck with what was already on there myself.







)


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Over 80C with an H100 cooler? Something isn't right there... my H70 keeps my E8500 under 60C, generally. What are your current voltage settings?
> Another thing you can try is a faster FSB and a lower multiplier, something like 450 x 9.5 or 466 x 9.0.
> I'm sorry if you already mentioned it, but what thermal compound are you using? (I just stuck with what was already on there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you. Something IS wrong there, I agree. +repped b/c I love helpers.










Spoiler: Current Settings:



TIM is the shin etsu that comes pre-applied to the cooler. H100 was new from Fry's at installation, used the recommended tightening pattern from the manual, phillips head screwdriver, fingertip tight.

vCore: 1.30v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.19v which supports a CPU speed of 4GHz stable)
NB: 1.28v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.38v)
FSB: 1.14v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.20v)
DRam: 2.13v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.85v per spec)

Current FSB/NB/DRam, 1.17v VCore will test with large FFT for at least six hours stable with a 7.5 mult (resulting in just under stock speed for the CPU) so I'm confident that i'm not running into any issues with an unstable FSB. Additionally, if I adjust to 4GHz on the CPU (400 x 10 or 3.9GHz with 433 x 9) I can be stable for at least an hour running blended P95 with only 1.19v on the Vcore.

In short, I feel like the solution of increasing the mult and vcore/pll voltages is not the answer. It takes really big jumps in voltage to exceed 4GHz. That's sort of my wall right now. I can do 433 x 9.5 (4.15GHz) at what appears stable for an hour at least, but 4.33GHz (which was stable for years with a V-60 air cooler) is now really being a brat about settling back in with the H100 installed. This is really absurd!









The only other changes to the environment are a shift to an NZXT 410 Elite case from an Antec 902, 3 small hard drives and an SSD vs my previous one large HDD, and a major upgrade to my single video card. Airflow through the case is quite good, and I upgraded the 2 fans to 38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze's which I have at full blast via a fan controller. Pushing fresh air across the rad into the case from the top, rear fan intakes, bottom fan and two front fans exhaust. (reversed air flow b/c that setup created positive case pressure and dropped temps 7 degrees over a traditional front/bottom intake, rear/top exhaust setup)

To check airflow issues I've removed the side panel with a subsequent drop of 1 degree to temps, but that was it.



Thanks again!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Ok guys, I have had SOME success here, but ultimately, I'm still not able to acheive stability... yet.
> 
> I *am* now able to boot into Windows at 4.33GHz (433 x 10) which is an improvement over what I was able to do before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, if I stress test the CPU, P95 fails and/or the temps fly to 80 in under a minute and continue rising if any load remains on the core.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What information should I endeavor to capture and report here in order to request settings tweaking help?


So I stepped out this morning and I'm just back for more!







It would be great if you can take photos for all your BIOS settings and post here for troubleshoot or tweaking.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Over 80C with an H100 cooler? Something isn't right there... my H70 keeps my E8500 under 60C, generally. What are your current voltage settings?
> 
> Another thing you can try is a faster FSB and a lower multiplier, something like 450 x 9.5 or 466 x 9.0.
> 
> I'm sorry if you already mentioned it, but what thermal compound are you using? (I just stuck with what was already on there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I feel the same too... odd temps with H-100... H-100 is not as good as Noctua NH-D14, but it's not that bad... make sure the fans are installed to blow air through the radiator and outside the chassis and make sure you have fresh cool air coming from lower half of the chassis (front, back, side).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Thank you. Something IS wrong there, I agree. +repped b/c I love helpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> TIM is the shin etsu that comes pre-applied to the cooler. H100 was new from Fry's at installation, used the recommended tightening pattern from the manual, phillips head screwdriver, fingertip tight.
> 
> vCore: 1.30v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.19v which supports a CPU speed of 4GHz stable)
> NB: 1.28v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.38v)
> FSB: 1.14v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.20v)
> DRam: 2.13v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.85v per spec)
> 
> Current FSB/NB/DRam, 1.17v VCore will test with large FFT for at least six hours stable with a 7.5 mult (resulting in just under stock speed for the CPU) so I'm confident that i'm not running into any issues with an unstable FSB. Additionally, if I adjust to 4GHz on the CPU (400 x 10 or 3.9GHz with 433 x 9) I can be stable for at least an hour running blended P95 with only 1.19v on the Vcore.
> 
> In short, I feel like the solution of increasing the mult and vcore/pll voltages is not the answer. It takes really big jumps in voltage to exceed 4GHz. That's sort of my wall right now. I can do 433 x 9.5 (4.15GHz) at what appears stable for an hour at least, but 4.33GHz (which was stable for years with a V-60 air cooler) is now really being a brat about settling back in with the H100 installed. This is really absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other changes to the environment are a shift to an NZXT 410 Elite case from an Antec 902, 3 small hard drives and an SSD vs my previous one large HDD, and a major upgrade to my single video card. Airflow through the case is quite good, and I upgraded the 2 fans to 38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze's which I have at full blast via a fan controller. Pushing fresh air across the rad into the case from the top, rear fan intakes, bottom fan and two front fans exhaust. (reversed air flow b/c that setup created positive case pressure and dropped temps 7 degrees over a traditional front/bottom intake, rear/top exhaust setup)
> 
> To check airflow issues I've removed the side panel with a subsequent drop of 1 degree to temps, but that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


Try bump up the vFSB to 1.26 or above to see if helps.









*P.S.:* Thanks for your appreciation on this jetpak12!!!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Thank you. Something IS wrong there, I agree. +repped b/c I love helpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Current Settings:
> 
> 
> 
> TIM is the shin etsu that comes pre-applied to the cooler. H100 was new from Fry's at installation, used the recommended tightening pattern from the manual, phillips head screwdriver, fingertip tight.
> 
> vCore: 1.30v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.19v which supports a CPU speed of 4GHz stable)
> NB: 1.28v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.38v)
> FSB: 1.14v (actual, down from "auto" of 1.20v)
> DRam: 2.13v (actual, up from "auto" of 1.85v per spec)
> 
> Current FSB/NB/DRam, 1.17v VCore will test with large FFT for at least six hours stable with a 7.5 mult (resulting in just under stock speed for the CPU) so I'm confident that i'm not running into any issues with an unstable FSB. Additionally, if I adjust to 4GHz on the CPU (400 x 10 or 3.9GHz with 433 x 9) I can be stable for at least an hour running blended P95 with only 1.19v on the Vcore.
> 
> In short, I feel like the solution of increasing the mult and vcore/pll voltages is not the answer. It takes really big jumps in voltage to exceed 4GHz. That's sort of my wall right now. I can do 433 x 9.5 (4.15GHz) at what appears stable for an hour at least, but 4.33GHz (which was stable for years with a V-60 air cooler) is now really being a brat about settling back in with the H100 installed. This is really absurd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other changes to the environment are a shift to an NZXT 410 Elite case from an Antec 902, 3 small hard drives and an SSD vs my previous one large HDD, and a major upgrade to my single video card. Airflow through the case is quite good, and I upgraded the 2 fans to 38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze's which I have at full blast via a fan controller. Pushing fresh air across the rad into the case from the top, rear fan intakes, bottom fan and two front fans exhaust. (reversed air flow b/c that setup created positive case pressure and dropped temps 7 degrees over a traditional front/bottom intake, rear/top exhaust setup)
> 
> To check airflow issues I've removed the side panel with a subsequent drop of 1 degree to temps, but that was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


I agree that I don't think that its really voltage settings at this point. However, 1.2+ vFSB is generally a good idea for stability, but I think we need to focus on the problem of the poorly functioning H100 first.

First of all, I agree with the air intake through the radiator. People have seen a good temperature difference when pulling cold air from outside the case and through a rad, and its generally recommended for full watercooling setups.

You say that the fans on the rad itself are powered through a fan controller? So we know that we're getting 100% fans there...







Where do you have the pump fan header plugged in to? Its important to have that going at 100% all the time, so its not recommended to be plugged into the CPU_FAN header. Can you check HWMonitor or a similar program that reads fan RPMs? Check and see if its running at about 1300-1400 RPM to make sure its functioning correctly, which is what seems to be the expected RPM of the pump running at 100% for the H100.

Just to rule out that its not a faulty pump.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I agree that I don't think that its really voltage settings at this point. However, 1.2+ vFSB is generally a good idea for stability, but I think we need to focus on the problem of the poorly functioning H100 first.
> First of all, I agree with the air intake through the radiator. People have seen a good temperature difference when pulling cold air from outside the case and through a rad, and its generally recommended for full watercooling setups.
> You say that the fans on the rad itself are powered through a fan controller? So we know that we're getting 100% fans there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you have the pump fan header plugged in to? Its important to have that going at 100% all the time, so its not recommended to be plugged into the CPU_FAN header. Can you check HWMonitor or a similar program that reads fan RPMs? Check and see if its running at about 1300-1400 RPM to make sure its functioning correctly, which is what seems to be the expected RPM of the pump running at 100% for the H100.
> Just to rule out that its not a faulty pump.


Love for everyone offering assistance.







xoxox.

Okay, so I can go ahead and push the FSB voltage (which is likely to increase temps) but I'd point out that I've been able to run 433 x 6 with these voltages for 6 hours of P95 large in place FFT's totally solidly, so I assume that means the FSB is not causing me any problems. I'm happy to give it a shot though.

I'm using an NZXT 5 Channel fan controller, 30W per channel. Channel 1 is my 2 front fans, #2 is the bottom fan, 3 and 4 are the ultra kaze intakes at the top, pushing fresh through the rad, and 5 is the rear fan. All fans are running at 100%. I have no unused fan ports, but will be upgrading the rear, bottom and front fans sometime soon, however, not as a solution to this issue.

The pump controller has two connectors for the three wires coming out of it. Two are connected to a standard molex, and provide the power to the pump. The single remaining lead coming out of the pump controller is connected to a 3 pin connector which, as far as I can tell, is to make sure my motherboard will boot up instead of thinking I have no CPU cooler installed. I have connected both to their respective inputs. PC Probe reports that the CPU fan (the only fan the Mobo knows anything about, and which is actually the pump motor) is running at 2177rpm, which I have read is the appropriate standard for the H100 pump - 2100-2200 rpm. Because it gets its power off a molex, it's at 100% or 0%, right? Also, without the one wire plugged into the CPU_FAN header, the Mobo tells me to go to hell until I install a CPU fan.

*@OCMan* Well, originally I'd had the fans set up to pull case air across the rad and out the case, but found that reversing the airflow dropped temps about 7 degrees or so. Fresh air is apparently very welcome for the rad. Also, the Ultra Kaze fans are 38mm and there's about 27.5mm of space between my NB heatsink and the bottom side of the rad/fan mounting plate at the top of the case. The fans, in other words, HAVE to go in the top.

Since you're asking for some pics of my BIOS, I'm going to go ahead and pull my girl out from under the desk, and take some pics and post them here in a few, along with a report of every BIOS setting.

Thanks again everyone. +rep rep rep.


----------



## RedStapler

Ok, you awesome people. Here's my BIOS settings, one by one. This allows me to get INTO Windows at 4.35GHz (my previously stable OC for 3 years on this chip with lesser cooling) but it's not stable.


Spoiler: Unstable 4.35GHz BIOS



Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 10.0
FSB Strap to North Bridge: AUTO
FSB Frequency: 433
PCIE Frequency: 100

DRAM Frequency: DDR2-866MHz
DRAM Command Rate: 2N
DRAM CMD Skew on Channel A: AUTO
DRAM CMD Skew on Channel B: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency: 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 4
RAS# PRE Time: 4
RAS# ACT Time: 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay: AUTO
REF Cycle Time: AUTO
WRITE Recovery Time: AUTO
READ to PRE Time: AUTO

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to READ Delay (D): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (S): AUTO
READ to READ Delay (D): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): AUTO
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): AUTO

WRITE to PRE Delay: AUTO
READ to PRE Delay: AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay: AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister: Lighter
Ai Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level: 10
Pull in of CHA XXX: ENABLED (all)

CPU Voltage: 1.27500v (1.26v actual)
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.52v
North Bridge Voltage: 1.31v (1.34v actual)
DRAM Voltage: 2.10v (2.18v actual)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30v (1.23v actual)
South Bridge Voltage: AUTO
SB 1.5v Voltage: AUTO
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
CPU GTL Voltage Ref: 0.63x
NB GTL Voltage Ref: 0.63x
DRAM Controller Voltage REF: AUTO
DRAM Channel A Voltage REF: AUTO
DRAM Channel B Voltage REF: AUTO

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled



Whew!

Although I can boot into Windows with these settings, it isn't stable. Will edit with temps in a second.


Spoiler: The over 4GHz efforts and failures...



*EDIT*: Hah. And that's why I posted before stress testing. I went BSOD as soon as I turned on P95's workers. So I've now bumped to 1.28125v on the CPU and will try again. Currently idling, however, at 41 degrees. TOO DANG HOT!

*EDIT 2:* Ok, so that went BSOD as soon as I started P95 as well. So now I've bumped the BIOS setting one more notch and P95 doesn't cause a BSOD anymore. However, one worker dies within 3 seconds, and the other worker keeps working, but the core reaches a temp of 77 before I stop it after 90 seconds.

Frankly, I don't think more volts is what is needed here. It seems to help, but somehow, the setup is running much hotter than it did before. With a very mild overclock of 3.8GHz or so, and a 433 FSB, I don't have to bump the voltage on the VCore at all, and the temps max at 63, and hover around 59, stable. Juicing up the CPU here only seems to make everything get really hot, really fast.

I'm delivering 1.27v (actual) to the CPU right now which makes it cook under load, it fails P95 in seconds, and meh. Something just doesn't seem right in all that.

*EDIT 3:* And I've just loaded up my stable 400x10 setup, which has bios settings of 1.2250v CPU, 1.5v PLL, 1.31v NB, 2.1v DRAM, and 1.3v FSB. PC Probe reports 1.21v CPU, 1.34v NB, 2.18v DRAM, and 1.23v FSB. Under load, this is currently hovering between 69 and 71 70 and 73 degrees (still seems a little toasty) and maxing at 74 75 76 so far. (Keeps going up as I write this.) Which makes it a wall I've never before encountered. In other words, the H100 is not doing as well as the V60 I had before.

Here's a few pics of the machine...









And with that, I welcome any further thoughts.







Thank you so much!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Love for everyone offering assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxox.
> 
> Okay, so I can go ahead and push the FSB voltage (which is likely to increase temps) but I'd point out that I've been able to run 433 x 6 with these voltages for 6 hours of P95 large in place FFT's totally solidly, so I assume that means the FSB is not causing me any problems. I'm happy to give it a shot though.
> 
> I'm using an NZXT 5 Channel fan controller, 30W per channel. Channel 1 is my 2 front fans, #2 is the bottom fan, 3 and 4 are the ultra kaze intakes at the top, pushing fresh through the rad, and 5 is the rear fan. All fans are running at 100%. I have no unused fan ports, but will be upgrading the rear, bottom and front fans sometime soon, however, not as a solution to this issue.
> 
> The pump controller has two connectors for the three wires coming out of it. Two are connected to a standard molex, and provide the power to the pump. The single remaining lead coming out of the pump controller is connected to a 3 pin connector which, as far as I can tell, is to make sure my motherboard will boot up instead of thinking I have no CPU cooler installed. I have connected both to their respective inputs. PC Probe reports that the CPU fan (the only fan the Mobo knows anything about, and which is actually the pump motor) is running at 2177rpm, which I have read is the appropriate standard for the H100 pump - 2100-2200 rpm. Because it gets its power off a molex, it's at 100% or 0%, right? Also, without the one wire plugged into the CPU_FAN header, the Mobo tells me to go to hell until I install a CPU fan.
> 
> *@OCMan* Well, originally I'd had the fans set up to pull case air across the rad and out the case, but found that reversing the airflow dropped temps about 7 degrees or so. Fresh air is apparently very welcome for the rad. Also, the Ultra Kaze fans are 38mm and there's about 27.5mm of space between my NB heatsink and the bottom side of the rad/fan mounting plate at the top of the case. The fans, in other words, HAVE to go in the top.
> 
> Since you're asking for some pics of my BIOS, I'm going to go ahead and pull my girl out from under the desk, and take some pics and post them here in a few, along with a report of every BIOS setting.
> 
> Thanks again everyone. +rep rep rep.


I see the benefit why Corsair recommend users to do the cool air in method since their H-50 intro.

But by doing so, more hot air is trapped in the chassis... so make sure the hot air is also going out from the back in order to lower the overall temp inside the chassis.









It would help the overall system stability if the chassis ventilation is sufficient and the direction of cool air in hot out is done right.









Sorry, just to make certain that the fans for the H-100 are installed above the rad if you're doing cool air in... (a little against physics principles though) when the rad is installed to the top side.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I see the benefit why Corsair recommend users to do the cool air in method since their H-50 intro.
> 
> But by doing so, more hot air is trapped in the chassis... so make sure the hot air is also going out from the back in order to lower the overall temp inside the chassis. " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would help the overall system stability if the chassis ventilation is sufficient and the direction of cool air in hot out is done right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just to make certain that the fans for the H-100 are installed above the rad if you're doing cool air in... (a little against physics principles though) when the rad is installed to the top side.


Hi OC Man! Yeah, my front and bottom fans exhaust. My top and rear fans intake.

Hot air definitely is being removed from the case, and exhausted out the front. I took pics so you can see how the rad/fans are installed.


----------



## RedStapler

So... yeah... not to pester, but any chance that the BIOS settings I typed up in here are leading anyone to any insights as to why I'm approaching 80 degrees on a fracking 4.0GHz OC? It is, in my opinion, totally inappropriate. There's no reason I should be going up ten degrees just adjusting my OC from 3.9 to 4.0 GHz but that's what's happening. So my guts say it's gotta be a setting I'm screwing up, but hopefully someone else will be able to shed some light. It's either that, or my H100 is failing me for some reason.

I'm afraid the next step will be lapping the processor, but since I *never had to do that before to achieve a stable, safe 4.35GHz OC* it seems absurd that I should have to do so now. Also, I have zero interest in actually doing that and am more likely to give up and leave it at a stupidly hot 4.0. I had hoped the pics and BIOS settings would lead someone here to a EUREKA moment. If not, I'll try reseating it in a couple days when I am not so angry about it and have had a chance to go out and buy a TIM that's worth a poop.

The real trouble is that I'm stuck here, because I will NEVER put this H100 cooler on a new Ivy Bridge chip if I can't demonstrate that it's actually capable of doing its job properly, which at this moment it most definitely is not doing. If that's not may fault, I hope I figure that out asap so I can RMA it or take a shotgun to it, or whatever. At the very least, it's not doing me any favors for the 100 bucks I spent on it, and I'd like to get my money back if it's going to be worthless.

The stapler is definitely getting overly frustrated about this, so there's going to have to be a cooling off period for both me and the chip, I think.









Maybe I need an H100 for my mood...


----------



## Petrol

definitely remount the cpu block. even if you think you mounted it right the previous time, there's still a chance the block is not 100% contacting the CPU. i'm willing to bet that's happened to most OCNers at some point!

as for the BIOS, LLC sometimes causes lockups with a loooow vCore and it seems you have LLC on and vCore way too low for that. Hopefully the H100 is not indeed defective and remounting fixes it, then you can crank the vCore up as high as it goes. Wolfdale chips are incredibly hard to abuse. There is a great thread on ... xtremesystems? I think... about some guy trying to kill a Wolfdale with too high vFSB for a long period of time and failed, and I've put my CPU through a lot of stuff too (and it's lapped







)

anyway, you can crank up the vCore. Even on an E8600 you should be into 1.3V range at that freq.

I would also try to set RAM timings back to default and starting again from Auto on all the voltage settings but the vCore, but that's just what I would do. The BIOS seems pretty much identical to the P5Qs so I'm just suggesting steps I've taken when I had similar problems.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> definitely remount the cpu block. even if you think you mounted it right the previous time, there's still a chance the block is not 100% contacting the CPU. i'm willing to bet that's happened to most OCNers at some point!
> as for the BIOS, LLC sometimes causes lockups with a loooow vCore and it seems you have LLC on and vCore way too low for that. Hopefully the H100 is not indeed defective and remounting fixes it, then you can crank the vCore up as high as it goes. Wolfdale chips are incredibly hard to abuse. There is a great thread on ... xtremesystems? I think... about some guy trying to kill a Wolfdale with too high vFSB for a long period of time and failed, and I've put my CPU through a lot of stuff too (and it's lapped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> anyway, you can crank up the vCore. Even on an E8600 you should be into 1.3V range at that freq.
> I would also try to set RAM timings back to default and starting again from Auto on all the voltage settings but the vCore, but that's just what I would do. The BIOS seems pretty much identical to the P5Qs so I'm just suggesting steps I've taken when I had similar problems.


THanks for the assist, petrol. I'm going to order a good TIM and when it gets here I'll try reseating.

I'll try turning off LLC, but if I push the volts to 1.3 on the vCore in BIOS, my temps are dangerous. If I push the volts to 1.3 ACTUAL on the vCore, my BIOS setting will be closer to 1.3875 and again, temps are not even remotely safe.

Also, I've already once started from scratch on this OC. Unless I'm really too stupid to follow the directions I've been following step by step, which I'll admit I may well be, then I don't need to start from scratch a second time, and doing so without any guidance about what I may need to do differently this time will only bring me right back here, so yeah.

The ram timings and voltage are per spec for 800MHz and like I say, this ram OC'ed to 867 with 4.4.4.12 timings for 3 years rock solid stable. *I can do large FFT in place stress testing and be totally stable at 433x6 with the NB/FSB at current values.* Doesn't that mean the failures are on the CPU, not the FSB/Ram?

Thanks again. +repping and all that.


----------



## jetpak12

Setup and pictures looks fine to me.









The only question I have on the BIOS is that you have DRAM Command rate set at 2N. I thought usually DDR2 is to run with 2T?







I could be wrong though, and I don't think it has anything to do with the high temperatures you're seeing.

And I think I understand how your H100 is plugged in with the various power connectors. My H70 is set up a little different. Corsair says to plug the fans on the radiator into the CPU_FAN, and there's a single fan header for the pump that they say to put into an AUX_FAN port and set to 100%, for the H70. But everything you've said sounds fine to me for the H100.

So, I suppose the best bet would be go with *Petrol*'s suggestion of remounting the CPU block. I know everyone says to mount to "finger-tip tight," but I like to go just _slightly_ more, just to make sure everything is "snug".







Also, make sure to double-check each bolt after you've tightened all four, as the first one or two could have loosened when tightening down the others, if that makes sense.

And lastly, I really like the look of your case!







That EVGA 580 looks like a beast of a card! (Three PCI-e power connectors!







)


----------



## ocman

*EDIT:* If you are to choose again for a cpu cooler *without* spending more than a $100. Get Noctua NH-D14 instead.









Like I've suggested in your thread... if you want, try install your ASUS V60 again with the current BIOS settings... and see if it does better or worse in temps.









Checked your post in the other thread...


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Setup and pictures looks fine to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only question I have on the BIOS is that you have DRAM Command rate set at 2N. I thought usually DDR2 is to run with 2T?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong though, and I don't think it has anything to do with the high temperatures you're seeing.
> And I think I understand how your H100 is plugged in with the various power connectors. My H70 is set up a little different. Corsair says to plug the fans on the radiator into the CPU_FAN, and there's a single fan header for the pump that they say to put into an AUX_FAN port and set to 100%, for the H70. But everything you've said sounds fine to me for the H100.
> So, I suppose the best bet would be go with *Petrol*'s suggestion of remounting the CPU block. I know everyone says to mount to "finger-tip tight," but I like to go just _slightly_ more, just to make sure everything is "snug".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make sure to double-check each bolt after you've tightened all four, as the first one or two could have loosened when tightening down the others, if that makes sense.
> And lastly, I really like the look of your case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That EVGA 580 looks like a beast of a card! (Three PCI-e power connectors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, the fingertip-good-n-tight is sort of what I shoot for as well, and having some familiarity with not only changing out CPU's and coolers but also car tires for a couple decades now, I know about the importance of the cross pattern tightening methodology and totally get that it's done to ensure level, even tightening. That's not to say I didn't screw it up when I was doing it; once I have the IC Diamond 7 in hand I can try reseating it and we may well discover that this resolves the majority of my issues. I don't talk about it much, but I actually do make mistakes from time to time.







I also make a point to not tighten any of the screws all the way the first time, but instead I sort of make 2 or 3 rounds of the cross-pattern, tightening a little bit each time, again trying to ensure it goes down evenly, and making sure they all register as the proper tightness, but like I've already acknowledged, things happen.

More than one person has said now that the settings don't look amiss really. So I *think* I'm going to end up hanging back (and having a zen breathing moment or two) while waiting for the goo. Meanwhile I'll probably hunt down a good fan replacement for the v60 cooler, get down to the hardware store for 600-2500 grit sandpapers, and get ready to lap this b!tch when I have new goo.

THANK YOU not only for the help, but also the compliment on my setup. Made me smile about my beloved beast for the first time this morning.

I really want some of those lovely individually jacketed UV reactive cables but I haven't yet found them, and have other fiscal priorities for the build first. (Bling will be the last thing I spend on, obviously.) The EVGA Classified card is sort of a shock when you first see it. But I have to tell you, Batman Arkham City at 1900x1200 with every setting at max and an average of 26 FPS is pretty staggering. Paired with the Samsung 830 SSD, the game rarely, if ever, has any kind of noticable stutter. The only time, really, is when it's saving, which I attribute to the fact that my save games are on an antique 180GB HDD, not the SSD. I need to get stable and cool again so I can play.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> If you are to choose again for a cpu cooler with spending more than a $100. Get Noctua NH-D14 instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I've suggested in your thread... if you want, try install your ASUS V60 again with the current BIOS settings... and see if it does better or worse in temps. " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked your post in the other thread...


I'll look at the Noctua if I end up changing again, but I hope to not have to do that. I find the H100's appearance to be elegant and appealing, and it shows off my pretty board, while the Noctua is... damn near all you see, and it's not at all pretty. Kinda angry looking. Not that that's a bad thing. I like angry looking PC's, but I had gotten excited about the cleaner look. I could be convinced.


----------



## ocman

Oh I missed checking the pictures you have uploaded here RedStapler... Awesome looking components you got there. But I noticed your case fan at the back is pull air in instead of pull air out.

Also, try power off the system and unplug the power cord, then dust clean the whole system with a can of compress gas or air from Falcon or something. It's a little dusty which leads to overheat and stability problem.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I'll look at the Noctua if I end up changing again, but I hope to not have to do that. I find the H100's appearance to be elegant and appealing, and it shows off my pretty board, while the Noctua is... damn near all you see, and it's not at all pretty. Kinda angry looking. Not that that's a bad thing. I like angry looking PC's, but I had gotten excited about the cleaner look. I could be convinced.


Troubleshoot it and make a decision soon before it's too late to get a refund or exchange...









Since water cooling closed loop products are getting cheaper and cheap... have you also consider getting *XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit*?

Btw, during a computer store opening day a few months ago last year, H-100 was on sale for under $80 CAD... I put both H100 and Antec Kuhler 920 (for under $60) back on the shelf... didn't buy them... and then 15 minutes later, they are all gone.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Oh I missed checking the pictures you have uploaded here RedStapler... Awesome looking components you got there. But I noticed your case fan at the back is pull air in instead of pull air out.
> 
> Also, try power off the system and unplug the power cord, then dust clean the whole system with a can of compress gas or air from Falcon or something. It's a little dusty which leads to overheat and stability problem. " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">


Actually it's pretty clean in there though a good can of air would help make it spotless.

Yes, the rear fan is on intake, along with the two rad fans. I have REVERSED air flow from the usual direction. I thought I'd posted this before but I've had a lot of posts that I got half way through and lost due to BSOD or something. The top and rear fans are on intake. The bottom and front fans are on exhaust. This way I have positive case pressure and a flow from one corner to the opposite corner of the case. If I turn the rear fan back to normal, and have it exhaust, then my system's only intake fans would be the two over the rad.

Is that what you are meaning to suggest I try? If you think it's a good idea, I'll give it a shot but as I was researching case airflow design I understood it to be most important to ensure that I was moving air in from one corner over to the opposite corner and out. The benefit I could imagine to reversing the rear fan now would be that it would pull air that's brought in across the rad (which is hot) out of the case faster than pulling it all the way to the front, after crossing the back of the HUUUGE, OC'ed video card, and over my HDD's and SSD.

I wonder if the fact that the card is basically as wide as the interior space is basically making it really hard to move air from one corner to the opposite corner, and if I might be better treating the spaces above and below the video card as two separate "chambers" with their own intake and exhaust? I would have to flip the bottom fan so it's on intake again, and flip the rear so it's on exhaust again. That's an interesting possibility... anybody have any thoughts on that one?

edit: saw your post about the return on the cooler. Not sure how long I have to return something to Fry's, but I'll check it out. Surely at least 14 days. Good advice to check it out. I got it on sale here for 90 USD which I thought was a great price.


----------



## RedStapler

Gah. P95 failed at 11hrs 45mins on my 400x10 OC.

Not only is it too hot, it's NOT stable. Harumph. Well. I am getting very short on ideas here beyond waiting for good TIM and a reseat.


----------



## KingT

I have tested in Crysis 2 benchmark 2500K @ 4.2GHz vs my previous setup Q9550 @ 3.9GHz..

*Q9550 @ 3.9GHz: Avg FPS= 78*










*2500K @ 4.2GHz: Avg FPS= 86*










CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Gah. P95 failed at 11hrs 45mins on my 400x10 OC.
> 
> Not only is it too hot, it's NOT stable. Harumph. Well. I am getting very short on ideas here beyond waiting for good TIM and a reseat.


That's so close to hit the minimum 12hrs... meaning you are close to stable only require minor tweaking other than containing the temps.









Mind post your current BIOS settings?

*@ KingT* Good stuff!







Try do a 3.9GHz vs 3.9GHz comparison also just to be fair.









*P.S.:* I often edit my post many times... please check my last post again RedStapler!

*P.P.S.:* My Post 1888!!!


----------



## RedStapler

I can repost my BIOS settings in a minute here, sure, but I'm finding some VERY interesting results right now, just by turning off LLC... I seem to have dropped about 6 degrees from my temps at 100% load on my 400x10 OC. Maxing at 70, hovering at 65. I've bumped up the FSB and NB voltages a little bit but confirmed that simply disabling LLC drops the load temps. It's an improvement! I'm not exceeding 71 right now for 400x10, and that's with higher voltages than before when I was cooking at 77, but with LLC off. Strange. Strange.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> I can repost my BIOS settings in a minute here, sure, but I'm finding some VERY interesting results right now, just by turning off LLC... I seem to have dropped about 6 degrees from my temps at 100% load on my 400x10 OC. Maxing at 70, hovering at 65. I've bumped up the FSB and NB voltages a little bit but confirmed that simply disabling LLC drops the load temps. It's an improvement! I'm not exceeding 71 right now for 400x10, and that's with higher voltages than before when I was cooking at 77, but with LLC off. Strange. Strange.


Good trial and error!

LLC mainly minimize VDroop... or VCore drop.

By turning it off... you are basically letting the voltage to drop more... Less voltage ---> less heat produced.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Yes, the fingertip-good-n-tight is sort of what I shoot for as well, and having some familiarity with not only changing out CPU's and coolers but also car tires for a couple decades now, I know about the importance of the cross pattern tightening methodology and totally get that it's done to ensure level, even tightening. That's not to say I didn't screw it up when I was doing it; once I have the IC Diamond 7 in hand I can try reseating it and we may well discover that this resolves the majority of my issues. I don't talk about it much, but I actually do make mistakes from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also make a point to not tighten any of the screws all the way the first time, but instead I sort of make 2 or 3 rounds of the cross-pattern, tightening a little bit each time, again trying to ensure it goes down evenly, and making sure they all register as the proper tightness, but like I've already acknowledged, things happen.
> 
> More than one person has said now that the settings don't look amiss really. So I *think* I'm going to end up hanging back (and having a zen breathing moment or two) while waiting for the goo. Meanwhile I'll probably hunt down a good fan replacement for the v60 cooler, get down to the hardware store for 600-2500 grit sandpapers, and get ready to lap this b!tch when I have new goo.
> 
> THANK YOU not only for the help, but also the compliment on my setup. Made me smile about my beloved beast for the first time this morning.
> 
> I really want some of those lovely individually jacketed UV reactive cables but I haven't yet found them, and have other fiscal priorities for the build first. (Bling will be the last thing I spend on, obviously.) The EVGA Classified card is sort of a shock when you first see it. But I have to tell you, Batman Arkham City at 1900x1200 with every setting at max and an average of 26 FPS is pretty staggering. Paired with the Samsung 830 SSD, the game rarely, if ever, has any kind of noticable stutter. The only time, really, is when it's saving, which I attribute to the fact that my save games are on an antique 180GB HDD, not the SSD. I need to get stable and cool again so I can play.


Haha, when I was writing my post, I was thinking about tire changing as well. I was about to mention the analogy, except I didn't think it was a good one, seeing as how you want your lug nuts much tighter.









And I actually just finished running some Batman AC benches for a comparison between a Q9550 I got recently and my current E8500 (yes, *ocman*, I'm still working on it







). For me, 1920x1080 gives me an average of 63 44 fps with everything set on high, tessellation normal, and PhysX off. At 5760x1080, I get an average of 23 19 with the same settings. This is with my 6970.

I'm glad you're starting to get some headway, it does indeed sound like you're at least almost stable.









*EDIT*: Fixed incorrect FPS values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Since water cooling closed loop products are getting cheaper and cheap... have you also consider getting *XSPC Rasa 750 RX360 WaterCooling Kit*?


I'm actually going to buy a Rasa 750 RX360 kit myself, it seems to be the best for what you get. I already have a waterblock for my 6970, just need to buy the Rasa kit.









@ *KingT*

Benches look good, I wish I had Crysis 2 to run my comparisons with. I'll just have to stick with the original.







Did your min FPS increase much? I've heard that a faster CPU leads to increased min FPS, while a faster GPU can lead to increased max FPS.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> And I actually just finished running some Batman AC benches for a comparison between a Q9550 I got recently and my current E8500 (yes, *ocman*, I'm still working on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). For me, 1920x1080 gives me an average of 63 fps with everything set on high, tessellation normal, and PhysX off. At 5760x1080, I get an average of 23 with the same settings. This is with my 6970.
> 
> I'm actually going to buy a Rasa 750 RX360 kit myself, it seems to be the best for what you get. I already have a waterblock for my 6970, just need to buy the Rasa kit.


Great jetpak12! I'm eager to see the performance differences while you still have both systems!









I'm interested in getting one too... but that's more like in 2015... and by then, I would probably be getting *XSPC Rasa "RX720 or even RX1080" WaterCooling Kit* instead...









*@ KingT* With 1155 platform, you got USB3 and SATA6 and other goodies too... I'm envying...









*P.S.:* I'll be buying ASUS U3S6 addon card this coming week...







Let's hope job interview goes smooth too


----------



## RedStapler

@jetpak12







I'm getting that avg fps with both tessellation and physx set on high. If I turn off physx my FPS will double.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> @jetpak12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting that avg fps with both tessellation and physx set on high. If I turn off physx my FPS will double.


Sounds about right then.







And I apologize, but I made a mistake, it was *63 max* fps, *44 average*.









Tessellation isn't a strong point of the AMD cards, so I left it at normal for the benches. I also have a GTX460 for PhysX. Averaged 23 fps with PhysX on CPU, 32 fps on the 460.

Also, 19 average on three screens, and 18 with PhysX (about the same between PhysX on CPU/GPU, here it seems that the 6970 is the bottleneck).

I also just finished up some Metro 2033 benches. The PhysX is basically non-existent in this game lol.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Actually it's pretty clean in there though a good can of air would help make it spotless.
> 
> Yes, the rear fan is on intake, along with the two rad fans. I have REVERSED air flow from the usual direction. I thought I'd posted this before but I've had a lot of posts that I got half way through and lost due to BSOD or something. The top and rear fans are on intake. The bottom and front fans are on exhaust. This way I have positive case pressure and a flow from one corner to the opposite corner of the case. If I turn the rear fan back to normal, and have it exhaust, then my system's only intake fans would be the two over the rad.
> 
> Is that what you are meaning to suggest I try? If you think it's a good idea, I'll give it a shot but as I was researching case airflow design I understood it to be most important to ensure that I was moving air in from one corner over to the opposite corner and out. The benefit I could imagine to reversing the rear fan now would be that it would pull air that's brought in across the rad (which is hot) out of the case faster than pulling it all the way to the front, after crossing the back of the HUUUGE, OC'ed video card, and over my HDD's and SSD.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that the card is basically as wide as the interior space is basically making it really hard to move air from one corner to the opposite corner, and if I might be better treating the spaces above and below the video card as two separate "chambers" with their own intake and exhaust? I would have to flip the bottom fan so it's on intake again, and flip the rear so it's on exhaust again. That's an interesting possibility... anybody have any thoughts on that one?
> 
> edit: saw your post about the return on the cooler. Not sure how long I have to return something to Fry's, but I'll check it out. Surely at least 14 days. Good advice to check it out. I got it on sale here for 90 USD which I thought was a great price.


Just in case...









Well, the way I'm accustomed in doing is to have top and back (and maybe upper side slot) for exhaust of hot air... while lower side slot, front, and bottom for intake of cool air.









If there's just one side slot for fan, use it as intake.







This should work for most of the systems.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Yes, the fingertip-good-n-tight is sort of what I shoot for as well, and having some familiarity with not only changing out CPU's and coolers but also car tires for a couple decades now, I know about the importance of the cross pattern tightening methodology and totally get that it's done to ensure level, even tightening. That's not to say I didn't screw it up when I was doing it; once I have the IC Diamond 7 in hand I can try reseating it and we may well discover that this resolves the majority of my issues. I don't talk about it much, but I actually do make mistakes from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also make a point to not tighten any of the screws all the way the first time, but instead I sort of make 2 or 3 rounds of the cross-pattern, tightening a little bit each time, again trying to ensure it goes down evenly, and making sure they all register as the proper tightness, but like I've already acknowledged, things happen.
> More than one person has said now that the settings don't look amiss really. So I *think* I'm going to end up hanging back (and having a zen breathing moment or two) while waiting for the goo. Meanwhile I'll probably hunt down a good fan replacement for the v60 cooler, get down to the hardware store for 600-2500 grit sandpapers, and get ready to lap this b!tch when I have new goo.
> THANK YOU not only for the help, but also the compliment on my setup. Made me smile about my beloved beast for the first time this morning.
> I really want some of those lovely individually jacketed UV reactive cables but I haven't yet found them, and have other fiscal priorities for the build first. (Bling will be the last thing I spend on, obviously.) The EVGA Classified card is sort of a shock when you first see it. But I have to tell you, Batman Arkham City at 1900x1200 with every setting at max and an average of 26 FPS is pretty staggering. Paired with the Samsung 830 SSD, the game rarely, if ever, has any kind of noticable stutter. The only time, really, is when it's saving, which I attribute to the fact that my save games are on an antique 180GB HDD, not the SSD. I need to get stable and cool again so I can play.


thanks for the rep







I have plenty of experience with seating blocks and car wheels too (by hand, no impact wrench!) so I also thought there was no way I could screw up seating a block but it has indeed happened. The block sat in a funny way that it seemed completely flat on the IHS and wouldn't allow further tightening. I guess some small detail was askew and it made the mount screwy. Who knows, the point is that it sometimes just happens regardless of how carefully we approach it, and it's the likeliest explanation for such a huge unexplained temperature rise. Is there any reason you can't remount now, reusing the TIM already between the block and CPU? Reusing TIM is awesome (providing it's not the cheap stuff that cures), I get my best temps with TIM that's been worn so thin it's barely visible on the CPU









If you can start with a more coarse grit sandpaper than 600 that would really save you some time. I started at around there and it took me literally hours to get the job done. The plating is thick and getting most of it off with a coarse grit before getting close to the copper where it needs a lighter touch will save you at least a half hour.

Oh yeah, I meant to comment on your case also. Looks great!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Well, the way I'm accustomed in doing is to have top and back (and maybe upper side slot) for exhaust of hot air... while lower side slot, front, and bottom for intake of cool air. " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's just one side slot for fan, use it as intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should work for most of the systems.


Right. This is how I normally would have it set up, and it is also how I set it up originally. However.







I reversed it because drawing cool fresh air across the rad instead of warm case air dropped my temps 7-8 degrees.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> thanks for the rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of experience with seating blocks and car wheels too (by hand, no impact wrench!) so I also thought there was no way I could screw up seating a block but it has indeed happened. The block sat in a funny way that it seemed completely flat on the IHS and wouldn't allow further tightening. I guess some small detail was askew and it made the mount screwy. Who knows, the point is that it sometimes just happens regardless of how carefully we approach it, and it's the likeliest explanation for such a huge unexplained temperature rise. Is there any reason you can't remount now, reusing the TIM already between the block and CPU? Reusing TIM is awesome (providing it's not the cheap stuff that cures), I get my best temps with TIM that's been worn so thin it's barely visible on the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can start with a more coarse grit sandpaper than 600 that would really save you some time. I started at around there and it took me literally hours to get the job done. The plating is thick and getting most of it off with a coarse grit before getting close to the copper where it needs a lighter touch will save you at least a half hour.
> Oh yeah, I meant to comment on your case also. Looks great!


Thank you... I think the case could look better, but I really took my time with making sure the wiring was very neat. It could use a little clean up, but until I finalize things it's not worth stressing over.

Regarding reusing TIM: I have never heard anyone say anything other than to use a fresh application of TIM and never to reuse it. Maybe with the shin etsu that comes preapplied it would be okay, but I feel like it's probably better to just wait for the other stuff, no? I'm almost assuredly going to lap the thing, but I doubt I'll do that before establishing at least equivalent performance as compared to the v-60. Otherwise, something's wrong, and taking the time to LAP would only obfuscate the problem.

If I was going to tinker with reusing the existing TIM, what would be the way? Just spread it smoothly around the block/cpu surface? Should I clean it off one of them? I guess I dont want to use my finger for that.


----------



## Petrol

People probably say not to reuse TIM because some of them cure from all the heat cycling and is not so effective reused. I've found AS5 and MX-4 to give even better performance with reuse, but that is because everyone tends to apply too much TIM as it's really hard to apply the bare minimum you need to fill the gaps. TIM inhibits thermal transfer technically, but it's necessary to fill the gaps caused by scratches and uneven surfaces on the IHS or cooler base and provide the most surface area contact. I like to start by applying a very little bit in the middle of the CPU then twisting the cooler on top so it spreads out very thin and mounting a few times to make sure the TIM is spread across the whole chip. It doesn't have to be evenly because mounting it will create equal pressure to spread the TIM where it needs to go anyway.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> People probably say not to reuse TIM because some of them cure from all the heat cycling and is not so effective reused. I've found AS5 and MX-4 to give even better performance with reuse, but that is because everyone tends to apply too much TIM as it's really hard to apply the bare minimum you need to fill the gaps. TIM inhibits thermal transfer technically, but it's necessary to fill the gaps caused by scratches and uneven surfaces on the IHS or cooler base and provide the most surface area contact. I like to start by applying a very little bit in the middle of the CPU then twisting the cooler on top so it spreads out very thin and mounting a few times to make sure the TIM is spread across the whole chip. It doesn't have to be evenly because mounting it will create equal pressure to spread the TIM where it needs to go anyway.


Well, tomorrow, when I'm home alone, after I get some housework done, I will give this a try. I will pull the block off and reseat it without any new goo at all, and just see what happens. I'm pretty defeated/worn out on these issues today but there's really not much to do but press on.


----------



## Petrol

you don't have much to lose! don't forget that in a pinch, toothpaste can double as TIM


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> you don't have much to lose! don't forget that in a pinch, toothpaste can double as TIM


Rep'd


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> you don't have much to lose! don't forget that in a pinch, toothpaste can double as TIM


Mayonnaise actually works better.









But toothpaste isn't too bad either, as long as you don't use chocolate.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Mayonnaise actually works better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But toothpaste isn't too bad either, as long as you don't use chocolate.


Actually, I've spent my afternoon staring at the underside of my cooling block and my processor, scratching my head a while, until finally figuring out - ABSOLUTELY GUARANTEED - why I'm having heat problems.

It's because I didn't use DARK chocolate for my TIM.

No no... actually... *it's because the H100 cooler is completely and totally incompatible with the Rampage Formula motherboard.* It's a testament to the cooling capacity of the H100 that it functioned safely AT ALL.

Here, take a look at some pics.


Spoiler: H100 and Rampage Formula get an F for playing well with others...



When I removed the Cooling block and found about 75% of the TIM totally untouched, I knew we had a serious problem.



And it took me just a bit of fiddling to figure out that the block is too big for this 775 board. Although it is mean to be usable with a 775 board, ASUS has taken the liberty of putting some capacitors (I think they're capacitors anyway...) right next to the chip. Can you see the dents going all the way across?



So. This block does NOT work on the Rampage Formula board, unless I'm really, really stupid and just have screwed something up beyond belief.



And now I'll be heading down to Fry's in a bit to buy a new board, ram, and cpu.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Actually, I've spent my afternoon staring at the underside of my cooling block and my processor, scratching my head a while, until finally figuring out - ABSOLUTELY GUARANTEED - why I'm having heat problems.
> 
> It's because I didn't use DARK chocolate for my TIM.
> 
> No no... actually... *it's because the H100 cooler is completely and totally incompatible with the Rampage Formula motherboard.* It's a testament to the cooling capacity of the H100 that it functioned safely AT ALL.
> 
> Here, take a look at some pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: H100 and Rampage Formula get an F for playing well with others...
> 
> 
> 
> When I removed the Cooling block and found about 75% of the TIM totally untouched, I knew we had a serious problem.
> 
> 
> 
> And it took me just a bit of fiddling to figure out that the block is too big for this 775 board. Although it is mean to be usable with a 775 board, ASUS has taken the liberty of putting some capacitors (I think they're capacitors anyway...) right next to the chip. Can you see the dents going all the way across?
> 
> 
> 
> So. This block does NOT work on the Rampage Formula board, unless I'm really, really stupid and just have screwed something up beyond belief.
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'll be heading down to Fry's in a bit to buy a new board, ram, and cpu.


Holy cow!







I knew something had to be wrong, but I never would have guessed that.

Is the board shot, or are you just going with a completely new rig?


----------



## RedStapler

I don't think the board is shot, but with a row of dents along those little metal dealies next to my CPU, I'm reluctant to set up my system on this board again. If one of the little metal things goes all sparky, who knows what gear might get fried, right? Soooo... that means it's time for a new board, and since I was going to buy an ASUS P8Z68 V Pro Gen 3 board anyway I figure now's the time.

I COULD, in theory, go ahead and set up my 8600 in the Maximus 2 Formula board we have here, but I don't know if the H100 cooler will have any problems with that board or not. Doing so would put cheaper components on the Rampage Formula board, so that if they got lost, they'd be less expensive to replace, but I'd still have to come up with a cooling solution for it as the stock fan is just not even worth bothering with, and that's what's covering the chip in the max2form board. (This just means I'll have to replace the fan in the v60 cooler, which I intended to do as well when I made the change to Ivy Bridge.)

But doing all that, just to save myself a few bucks and delay the purchase of my next board, at this point, seems silly. Of course, I'm going to have to buy a 2500k to go in it, and then I'll have to change up to an Ivy Bridge chip later, and sell the 2500k I guess. But hey, buying new computer parts isn't the end of the world, and like I say, it was planned for a couple months from now anyway. Seems like now's the time instead.


----------



## jetpak12

@ *RedStapler*
Yeah I see what you mean. Sad to see a Maximus II board go down like that.









If you're going to get a Z68 board now and want to wait for Ivy Bridge, consider going cheap and getting a Pentium G620 or an i3-2100 to tide you over.

The i3-2100 generally outperforms an overclocked Core 2 Duo, despite the lower clock rate and inability to overclock. (Link)


----------



## RedStapler

Well, this board is the Rampage Formula. The Maximus 2 Formula is what will be getting the e8600 as soon as I'm done putting together the new rig I'm buying tonight. I'll put the v60 cooler on it with a new fan, and call it good.

It's absurd to think it, but the H100 contacted my e8600 directly, cooling block to CPU, what, at best, along the one edge of the CPU, right? No plate to plate contact, just 25% TIM contact. Otherwise the chip was exposed to air.









Hmm... I think that might have something to do with why the temps liked to jump up real fast after a certain level. Jesus damn.

Anyway, I don't intend to dispose of the board or anything. I might as well use it while it functions. I just don't want anything of excessive value in it.. things like my Samsung 830 and that sexy video card of mine... just don't want anything getting fried because a little piece of my motherboard finally went all zappy.


----------



## RedStapler

It's apprently just not my day. I went to Fry's and they didn't have the board they told me over the phone was in stock. So I'm without my PC now.







Order from newegg tomorrow, overnight, have it Weds evening I guess. BOOOOOOO.


----------



## ocman

Corsair sure has done terrible job with these post H-70 hydro cpu coolers... like their faulty high performance flash drives... outsourcing too much.







I was a victim.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Corsair sure has done terrible job with these post H-70 hydro cpu coolers... like their faulty high performance flash drives... outsourcing too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a victim.


Well, I'm just sort of amazed that I didn't notice it when I was putting it in, but as you can see, it did cause some damage to those little electronic bits. I dunno if they are unsafe to use at this point, but they sure couldn't have been helped by the whole experience. I don't imagine their connections to the mobo have been strengthened by the process either.









Good thing it was only fingertip tight or so... I still can't believe I got such good cooling from so little contact. I'm not sure what Corsair could have done better in this case, but the cooler and the board are definitely not able to work together. That's certain.


----------



## Petrol

oh no! that does suck







I googled "H100 P5Q" since the caps are positioned similarly on the P5Q boards and found some Corsair forum links confirming it doesn't work on P5Q series boards either. It's unfortunate Corsair had to make the H100 block so freaking ginormous :\

Anyway, don't worry about the board acting up, solid state caps are rugged. They won't go bad on you from such minor, cosmetic damage.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Well, this board is the Rampage Formula. The Maximus 2 Formula is what will be getting the e8600 as soon as I'm done putting together the new rig I'm buying tonight. I'll put the v60 cooler on it with a new fan, and call it good.
> 
> It's absurd to think it, but the H100 contacted my e8600 directly, cooling block to CPU, what, at best, along the one edge of the CPU, right? No plate to plate contact, just 25% TIM contact. Otherwise the chip was exposed to air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I think that might have something to do with why the temps liked to jump up real fast after a certain level. Jesus damn.
> 
> Anyway, I don't intend to dispose of the board or anything. I might as well use it while it functions. I just don't want anything of excessive value in it.. things like my Samsung 830 and that sexy video card of mine... just don't want anything getting fried because a little piece of my motherboard finally went all zappy.


Ah, ok. Got it.







Pretty amazing that it did as well as it did, all things considered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> oh no! that does suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled "H100 P5Q" since the caps are positioned similarly on the P5Q boards and found some Corsair forum links confirming it doesn't work on P5Q series boards either. It's unfortunate Corsair had to make the H100 block so freaking ginormous :\
> 
> Anyway, don't worry about the board acting up, solid state caps are rugged. They won't go bad on you from such minor, cosmetic damage.


Yeah, its a little strange after making the H50/H70 small enough. Who knows why they did what they did...

And I agree with Petrol. I would probably still use the board myself, except that I don't have a second awesome 775 board laying around like you do.


----------



## RedStapler

I think "laying around" is probably less than accurate. It's the only reason I'm talking to you now. But yeah. I have been planning to have an excess 775 board laying around after all my upgrading was done, and it was gonna be this one. I think it just decided now was the time.

I have an Antec Skeleton case as well in the closet that I was thinking of using on the rampage board with this little POS chip. Thought I might see how hard I could push it. Who knows... good to hear I don't have to worry too much about setting something up on the board again though.

Thanks to everyone. I really appreciate your helpz. I do feel a little sad that I'm so quickly moving on to a different (non p45) board though... I've come to really like it in here.









The maximus 2 formula is also a p45 board isn't it? If so, I can maintain my badge of honor...


----------



## ocman

*@ RedStapler*

*Maximus 2 Formula* is actually a real P45 mobo!







Confirmed!


----------



## RedStapler

OH thank goodness! That's a relief. I'd hate to get booted. I'll probably spend tomorrow and the next day getting the e8600 installed in the max2form board, along with a new fan in the v60 cooler.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> OH thank goodness! That's a relief. I'd hate to get booted. I'll probably spend tomorrow and the next day getting the e8600 installed in the max2form board, along with a new fan in the v60 cooler.


Don't worry! I never boot people off the team once they are in! The only change is their username in the members list in the 1st page that will be in a different colour.


----------



## KingT

My 2500K is P95 8hrs BLEND stable @ *4.2GHz* with:

Vcore = 1.240V (LOAD / IDLE),
BIOS manual Vcore= 1,22V
LLC= Ultra High

Max core temp 56C

Now I'm into 8th hour of P95 BLEND @ *4.5GHz* with:

Vcore= 1.340V (LOAD)
IDLE Vcore= 0.976V @ 1.6GHz,
BIOS Vcore @ Offset mode = - 0.40V (that is VID= 1.37V - 0.40V = 1.34V LOAD)
LLC= Ultra High

Max core temp = 63C



CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

@ *RedStapler*

As *ocman* stated, the Maximus II is actually a P45 board, while the Rampage isn't.







Rampage is X48 I believe.

But no worries, anyone who loves ASUS, P45, and/or socket 775 is welcome here.









@ *KingT*

Very nice!







I would love to see it hit 5 GHz, especially with that massive Noctua you have.









And that "Old Raven" of yours isn't looking so old anymore.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *RedStapler*
> 
> As *ocman* stated, the Maximus II is actually a P45 board, while the Rampage isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage is X48 I believe.
> 
> But no worries, anyone who loves ASUS, P45, and/or socket 775 is welcome here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ *KingT*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see it hit 5 GHz, especially with that massive Noctua you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that "Old Raven" of yours isn't looking so old anymore.


Agreed!









I predict 4.8GHz is doable looking at the current VCore... what's the VID for your 2500K *KingT*?


----------



## RedStapler

I know this isn't really the right place to ask... gomen! But what's the best way to ensure you get a good CPU batch? I will *not* spend a dime at Fry's, so I can go to Best Buy in person, or I can order online. Suggestions?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I predict 4.8GHz is doable looking at the current VCore... what's the VID for your 2500K *KingT*?


I have just *sold* my *P5QC* for *83$* (paid for it 95$)..









So I had a nice deal here,not much of a loss for me..









I gave my Q9550 + 270$ for a brand new 2500K and Asus P8Z68-V PRO/gen3..

*So in reality upgrade costed me 190$ + Q9550 & P5QC..!!!!*









Not bad at all..









Here's my *10hrs P95 BLEND* @ *4.5GHz* *(LOAD Vcore 1.344V* and *max core temp 63C* in very hot room):



















CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Nice upgrade KingT! How is your setup doing with a 1.65v memory? Just asking, cause I'm thinking of using this HyperX Blu KIT in my next rig as well








Is it OK to run a OCd Sandy with 1.65v memory for 24/7?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Nice upgrade KingT! How is your setup doing with a 1.65v memory? Just asking, cause I'm thinking of using this HyperX Blu KIT in my next rig as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it OK to run a OCd Sandy with 1.65v memory for 24/7?


Thanx..









Yes, SB runs perfectly fine with 1.65V RAM..









Check QVL for Asus P8Z68-V PRO/Gen3, it's full of 1.65V RAM kits that are qualified for it..

Just don't go over 1.65V on the memory..

Memory bandwidth with CPU @ 4.5GHz and RAM @ 1600MHz , 9-9-9-27 Command Rate = 1T:

Read: 19.5 GB/s
Write: 22 GB/s
Copy: 21.5 GB/s
Latency: 45ns

CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Oh nice man! That's like double the P45 memory bandwidth! Enjoy your new rig


----------



## ocman

Hey guys! Nice to see everyone is making satisfactory progress!









So I've just bought *ASUS U3S6* addon card this noon, and installed just now, still testing to see if this card is able to run boot drives or not.









Overall I feel that this Green Kryptonite Tower is much upgraded!









Better residual value...









Cheers!!!









*P.S.:* Still hoping KingT can get his 2500K to hit 4.8GHz with or with less than 1.456 VCore.









Some pics I've taken of the product:


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hey guys! Nice to see everyone is making satisfactory progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've just bought *ASUS U3S6* addon card this noon, and installed just now, still testing to see if this card is able to run boot drives or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I feel that this Green Kryptonite Tower is much upgraded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better residual value...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Still hoping KingT can get his 2500K to hit 4.8GHz with or with less than 1.456 VCore.


Yeah this was a upgrade month for most of us..









Still i'm very happy with 4.5GHz and 1.344V, so I'm sticking with it..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yeah this was a upgrade month for most of us..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still i'm very happy with 4.5GHz and 1.344V, so I'm sticking with it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


That's right! It's upgrade months for us all!









Just in case you guys missed it... I've uploaded the pics of the ASUS U3S6 product in my last post.









*P.S.:* I'm closing in on 250... fingers crossed.


----------



## Petrol

I've never even heard that expansion card before! Cool stuff, ocman! Way to keep the ol P5Q current with the times







this board shall live FOREVAAAAAAAAR!

Maybe not for me, though







I ordered an adapter mount for my Apogee GTZ so I can take it off the C2D put it on the AMD chip!! As luck would have it, the MCW80 base is virtually identical to the Apogee XT (successor to the GTZ) base, so I plan to swap that into the GTZ mould and create an XT clone to keep cool. I might do the install next week, but it will be super tedious because I have an extra rad to add that I didn't use on the previous setup and have to find space somehow in my case :\

I've been dying to get the GTX 460 back in action on the AMD rig but there's no sense in doing that unless I get the CPU under water too since the gfx has been modded so it can't really use an air cooler anymore.


----------



## ocman

*JUST GOT MY 3RD OCN FLAME!!! PASSING 2000 POSTS TOO!!! AWESOME!!!*


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST GOT MY 3RD OCN FLAME!!! PASSING 2000 POSTS TOO!!! AWESOME!!!*


*Congratz man,you've deserved it!!!!*









Last night I tested my 2500K OC ability and for 4.7GHz it needs 1.432V LOAD,max core temp was 70C..

So I'm gonna stick with my 4.5GHz, 1.34V OC, max core temp 60C..

Not worth it extra voltage and heat..

My 2500K has VID= 1.341V, and really does not scale good w/ voltage..

Still, I'm happy with it.it's lightning fast as it is..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> *Congratz man,you've deserved it!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I tested my 2500K OC ability and for 4.7GHz it needs 1.432V LOAD,max core temp was 70C..
> 
> So I'm gonna stick with my 4.5GHz, 1.34V OC, max core temp 60C..
> 
> Not worth it extra voltage and heat..
> 
> My 2500K has VID= 1.341V, and really does not scale good w/ voltage..
> 
> Still, I'm happy with it.it's lightning fast as it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks for the Congrats KingT!









Would you like to test and see the highest freq the 2500K can hit with 1.456 VCore?

*P.S.:* This is my post 2012!!!









*P.P.S.:* Who gave me rep+ at 3:24pm today (on the 23rd)? I wanted to say thanks.









*P.P.P.S.:* *@ Petrol* The ASUS U3S6 expansion card was introduced in 2010 to add newer ports for 1366/1156 mobos.


----------



## RedStapler

My 100th post.









I am now have an official P45 system... pics here. Rigbuilder later.









I admit, the pic sucks, and I apologize about that.

However, LONG LIVE THE P45!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> My 100th post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now have an official P45 system... pics here. Rigbuilder later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit, the pic sucks, and I apologize about that.
> 
> However, LONG LIVE THE P45!


Great!!! Congrats on reaching 100 posts and becoming an official owner and member!!!









Rig so far looking great! Would you like to post more pics (higher res the better) in that same post or in a gallery (provide me with a link to it) and I'll link it to your username in the 1st page!


----------



## RedStapler

Tomorrow I will take nice pics of both systems and will def work on something higher res. Huzzah.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Tomorrow I will take nice pics of both systems and will def work on something higher res. Huzzah.


Yes!!!









So finally after 24hrs of waiting... my account is officially overclocked...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So finally after 24hrs of waiting... my account is officially overclocked...


So now you're really a OCman..









CHEERS..


----------



## twister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @*Asus11*
> What is model your Kingston exactly??
> If it`s HyperX 2x2GB 1066MHz *KHX8500D2K2/4G* it`s not supported by any P5Q mobo and it probably will not run @ 1066MHz ..
> I have it and I`ve never managed to run it @ 1066MHz speed no matter what voltage or timings I`ve used..
> The fastest I`ve ran it is 1040MHz 1.9V STABLE on P5Q Pro..
> I`ve ran my RAM on Gigabyte EP45 mobos @ 1150MHz with 2.2V easy and they run @ 1066MHz with 2.0V..
> CHEERS..


This is the info I was looking for. I have the same (P5Q Pro) board that you had. Thx for the information.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> So now you're really a OCman..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


*@ KingT* Yup!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twister*
> 
> This is the info I was looking for. I have the same (P5Q Pro) board that you had. Thx for the information.


Hi twister, I'm glad that you've found what you are looking for in here! I was wondering if you are interested in joining this club?









If you are here to "stay", please also fill in your system info with RigBuilder and go to profile to edit signature text to make it show in your signature.


----------



## RedStapler

P45 Rigbuilder done.







Pics are a possibility as soon as the weather clears a little bit as it's very dark and cloudy today in Seattle, and also I have to grab a new flash card. Too many writes on the old micro. Probably a few days.

So far, just based on the feel of the new system, it's defnitely crisper, snappier than the e8600 was, and the 2100 chip has HT which of course the e8600 does not. I haven't done any pushing on the new system yet.

Just one more time... thanks to everyone here for being so supportive as I worked through the issues with the H100 and Rampage Formula board. I really appreciate the patience and skill that has been on display.









The big question du jour is what I'll do with it now that the computer users in the house both have quality rigs. I've got an antec skeleton I could put it in to convert it into an HTPC... that's one idea. Don't hate, but folding really doesn't interest me. Prime searching is pretty wicked though, because I AM nerdy enough to tell absolutely everyone I know that I found [one of] the world's largest prime's. Yes, nerdmuch.







However, I'd even only do that during idle time - I wouldn't dedicate the machine to it. So, thus far, an HTPC/guest gaming rig is currently at the top of my very short list.

Any other ideas are welcomed. If [email protected] was still operational, I'd do that, for sure.


----------



## jetpak12

@ *RedStapler*

Great build, looking forward to pictures when you get a chance.









Also, as far as what to do with your PCs, I would recommend Folding, but since you said you weren't interested I won't press you.









What you might want to look into is BOINC. [email protected] is a project that uses BOINC, and there are a bunch of other projects going with it right now. Also, OCN has their very own BOINC team, and I've heard ATI cards run very well with it. I haven't tried it myself though, yet, but here's a link for some info.


----------



## ocman

*@ RedStapler*

Great to hear that!









Btw, I noticed for a while that our club signature has been greatly altered with specific info been edited out... Oh god...









Check the difference between the two:

****ASUS P45 MoBo Owners Club**** vs ***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***

LOL... you sure are making a new owners club here...


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ RedStapler*
> 
> Great to hear that! " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">Btw, I noticed for a while that our club signature has been greatly altered with specific info been edited out... Oh god...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " rel="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif">Check the difference between the two:
> 
> ****ASUS P45 MoBo Owners Club**** vs ***Official ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo/PRO/Turbo Owners Club***
> 
> LOL... you sure are making a new owners club here...


Oh, yeah, sorry about that. I was trying various things to try to get it to look the way I wanted one night and never fixed it back the way it's meant to be. Apologies. Will fix it now.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Oh, yeah, sorry about that. I was trying various things to try to get it to look the way I wanted one night and never fixed it back the way it's meant to be. Apologies. Will fix it now.


I was joking with you...









Probably like a month or so ago we started a discussion for a club name change...









We had this idea of changing our club's name to either "*Official ASUS P5Q Series Owners Club*" or "*Official ASUS P45 Series Owners Club*" instead...









But after some name testing, and lazy me, we ended up adding the brackets part (of the message) as a way to invite the rest of the P45 mobo owners to join...









So... You actually got it right on one of our proposed new club name...


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *RedStapler*
> The big question du jour is what I'll do with it now that the computer users in the house both have quality rigs. I've got an antec skeleton I could put it in to convert it into an HTPC... that's one idea. Don't hate, but folding really doesn't interest me. Prime searching is pretty wicked though, because I AM nerdy enough to tell absolutely everyone I know that I found [one of] the world's largest prime's. Yes, nerdmuch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I'd even only do that during idle time - I wouldn't dedicate the machine to it. So, thus far, an HTPC/guest gaming rig is currently at the top of my very short list.
> Any other ideas are welcomed. If [email protected] was still operational, I'd do that, for sure.


The server status page says [email protected] is active...? There are projects that are offline for weeks or months at a time, not sure if [email protected] is one of those sporadic projects because I run [email protected] which is definitely up your alley if you're into nerdage. People grossly underestimate the importance of furthering our knowledge of how gravity works, and if you agree with that thought you should check it out









Keep in mind that running BOINC will greatly increase your electricity bill, but the program runs fine in the background. Pretty much the only time I exit the program is when I'm playing a game, otherwise it just cannibalizes whatever CPU power you aren't using to run.

Well, having said that, you can greatly increase your output with any projects that will run on ATI GPUs so if you're interested visit this page (OCN link) first


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I was joking with you...


I see.







Well, it's no big deal. Happy to wear it properly.







It just seems a somewhat odd club for me to be in since I don't have a P5Q board.







But I have no intention of rocking the boat. >.>


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> So far, just based on the feel of the new system, it's defnitely crisper, snappier than the e8600 was, and the 2100 chip has HT which of course the e8600 does not. I haven't done any pushing on the new system yet.


RedStapler, I bet your E8600 would be snappier too once you do a format and fresh installing the OS.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's no big deal. Happy to wear it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seems a somewhat odd club for me to be in since I don't have a P5Q board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have no intention of rocking the boat. >.>


Oh well, if you don't mind making a lengthier sig... feel free to add the bracket part in.









*P.S.:* I've got my @overclocked.net email account activated earlier today by The_Manual.









*P.P.S.:* To compensate the lack of mentioning of non P5Q mobos in the club sig for P45 mobo owners... I'll add another variation club sig for our club here! Good idea?


----------



## jetpak12

You know *ocman*, all this talk about motherboard clubs and sigs made me notice that you have the ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 badge in your sig. Have you been holding out on us and running Z68 this whole time?









Also, here's a list of currently running BOINC projects. It looks like [email protected] is still running.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You know *ocman*, all this talk about motherboard clubs and sigs made me notice that you have the ASRock Fatal1ty Z68 badge in your sig. Have you been holding out on us and running Z68 this whole time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, here's a list of currently running BOINC projects. It looks like [email protected] is still running.


Not really...







I'm just a "future" mobo owner of that owners club...







helping there once a while...









How about this variation to the owners club sig for non-P5Q mobo owners?

There you go RedStapler!









*P45 variation of Owners Club Signature Code for current OCN:*

Code:

***Official ASUS P45 Series Owners Club***​


Code:


[CODE]

[/CODE]

*Sample look:* ***Official ASUS P45 Series Owners Club***

*P.S.:* Einstein @ Home... I can't image how is like to have Einstein at my home...







Let me dig into it...


----------



## rudderz666

hey dude just thouz id say iv managed to pick up a good deal on a ASUS P5Q-E INTEL P45 CHIPSET SOCKET 775 ATX MOTHERBOARD so thats somit els to play around with should be here in a few days


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> hey dude just thouz id say iv managed to pick up a good deal on a ASUS P5Q-E INTEL P45 CHIPSET SOCKET 775 ATX MOTHERBOARD so thats somit els to play around with should be here in a few days


Awesome!!! Looking forward to see you bring that Q9650 to new heights with the P5Q-E!!! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Awesome!!! Looking forward to see you bring that Q9650 to new heights with the P5Q-E!!! Keep us posted!!!


yer man cant wait gonna be ace gonna beast 4.0Ghz for sure feel like xmas is coming early lol not sure if thats normal but its good to laff lol

think after this im gonna start a new build with some newer gear XD


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> yer man cant wait gonna be ace gonna beast 4.0Ghz for sure feel like xmas is coming early lol not sure if thats normal but its good to laff lol
> 
> think after this im gonna start a new build with some newer gear XD


I predict you will ace 4.2GHz like a breeze.









Major upgrade in 2015 for me!


----------



## RedStapler

I like the new sig. Thanks, ocman.


----------



## rudderz666

Thinking same movin house atm so got priorates lol but gonna make time for this some think new to play with XD


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Thinking same movin house atm so got priorates lol but gonna make time for this some think new to play with XD


Major upgrade... should wait for Ivy Bridge CPUs to come out... and see what other new mobos will be out.









As for now, for minor upgrade... you can certainly try something like me and get an ASUS U3S6 expansion card to boost up a bit for your current rig... it seems that I wasn't able to boot disk with OS through that card... it would boot for a while and crash...







maybe only for data storage... I need to try some more to verify that.


----------



## jetpak12

I'm just going to leave this here... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268631.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I'm just going to leave this here... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2268631.


Nice 1.192V at stock! jetpak12, what's your chip's VID? It could give you some rough idea as to how much you can overclock it to.


----------



## KingT

@ *Ocman*

If that was with Vcore on AUTO settings (including LLC) then jetpack12's E8500 *VID is 1.15V* or less (probably even less *1.125 - 1.135V*)..

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* I have had my Q9650 running with 1.080V more or less at stock speed (with power savings options enabled)... but my chip's VID 1.175V.









*Update:* So I've just verify that the *ASUS U3S6* is working the way it's suppose to... able to boot into Windows. This card works!









I've installed the drivers from CD before installing the expansion card... and I would need to eventually re-install the drivers (got the ones from ASUS website) while the card is installed and have Windows to recognize it first... before I can hook up the Intel SATA2 SSD to the card's SATA3 S0 port...







to see Windows running without crashing now.









This ASUS U3S6 expansion card would be a recommended choice from me for any pre-USB3.0/SATA6.0 mobo users who wants to add those newer data ports to their existing system!


----------



## jetpak12

Well its just my old E8500 running on full AUTO, VID is 1.25 I believe. I just wanted to put it up to show that I got the P5Q3 board up and running at last.

Unfortunately, I spent all day yesterday putting it together, but then I had to leave it. I'm currently sitting in an airport and going to be out of town until Friday. I did take some pictures of the transplant, you guys want to see?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well its just my old E8500 running on full AUTO, VID is 1.25 I believe. I just wanted to put it up to show that I got the P5Q3 board up and running at last.
> 
> Unfortunately, I spent all day yesterday putting it together, but then I had to leave it. I'm currently sitting in an airport and going to be out of town until Friday. I did take some pictures of the transplant, you guys want to see?


Of course jetpak12! Hi Res please!









E8500 hitting 4.6GHz with P5Q3 Deluxe?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Well its just my old E8500 running on full AUTO, VID is 1.25 I believe. I just wanted to put it up to show that I got the P5Q3 board up and running at last.
> 
> Unfortunately, I spent all day yesterday putting it together, but then I had to leave it. I'm currently sitting in an airport and going to be out of town until Friday. I did take some pictures of the transplant, you guys want to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course jetpak12! Hi Res please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8500 hitting 4.6GHz with P5Q3 Deluxe?
Click to expand...

No problem, coming right up!









And 4.6? Psssh, I hope to go much higher than that!







5 GHz here I come!







(only temporary of course)

My pen-ultimate goal with the Duo is get a CPU-Z validation at 5GHz, doesn't have to be stable, I just want to reach it. Its been a very good chip, and the H70 a very good cooler, so I feel like its within reach, we shall see... next weekend...

EDIT: Actually, pictures will come after I go have lunch. I just got to the hotel and I'm starving lol. Also, what's the deal with these swanky hotels not giving you free wifi? They fold your toilet paper into a triangle shape at the end, but they charge you outrageous amounts just to use the internet in your room.







At least I got a "deal" where I traded housekeeping for free internet lol.

Also, here's a teaser shot... of the view outside my hotel room. That's MIT across the river (I'm in Boston, MA).


Spoiler: Is this hi-res enough? ;)







Is there a limit to photo upload size on OCN?


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12*

Awesome!!! I never knew one could have housekeeping service trade for free wifi...









It kinda disappointing to see some hotels (regardless of star rating) don't offer free wifi in the rooms this day in age...









The pic is nice, but way too small... Upload pictures that's at least 3X bigger than that one!









I don't think OCN has a limit... as I have been uploaded monitor screen size on here with no problem... and I can change the default size showing on OCN too. Go into image properties.









Below is an example of the image display size showing two times larger than default:



*Update:* I've ran the Read Test Suite from AIDA64 again with Intel 320 80GB SATA2 SSD connected to the ASUS U3S6 expansion card, and here are the read results:

LOL check out the Buffered Read speed.









Overall say these results are better than when I connect this SSD to the mobo's SATA2 port.


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

If you open up the picture I posted by right-clicking -> open image, you'll get to see it in its full 4320x3240 glory.







It seems that OCN auto resizes them to fit into the thread post, but you should still be able to see the full version that way.

Any-who, here's a few pictures.









First up, the old:


And here is the case completely stripped, one side...


and the other side...


Holy cow!







That's almost 18 months of dust...


Luckily, it cleaned up quite nicely.









My, my, what could this be for?


Just to add a couple case feet. You might have noticed that I have the case on a set of caster wheels. Its an "Antec Lanboy." Due to the positioning of the bottom vent and the bottom-mounted power supply, I needed to add a couple feet to the bottom for it to fit right. Also, notice the massive amount of gathered dust on the bottom-front of the case where an intake fan is located. Cleaned all that out too.


Here's where the bolts are, showing the power supply mount and fan vent, which has clips for a dust filter that need the case feet to clear the ground (otherwise the dust filter would smash against the ground).


The boards meet, face to face...










And the E8500 sees the light of day, for a short while.


And here's the back of the P5Q3 board, before I put on the H70 mounts. I have no idea what "Stack Cool 2" is, unless its the extreme heat sinks everywhere on the front. The P5Q Pro was blank in this spot.


Everything all together at last! Case sits nicely on the Lanboy, and now glides effortless across the hard wood floor!










P5Q3 Deluxe + Kingston HyperX DDR3 = awesome










I haven't had much of a chance to play around with it, except to install a fresh copy of Windows and drivers onto the Samsung 830. I've poked around a little in the BIOS, but I didn't change anything aside from various boot options. However, I did notice a couple more options, included more RAM/FSB timing tweaks and GTL options.









Also, *ocman* you should try using AS SSD to benchmark your SSD. That's what most of the people in the SSD forums seem to be using anyway.









And I have no idea about this trade your room service for wifi dealio, the receptionist made it sound like it was some kind of special. I had to sign up for it when I checked in to get the deal, and its part of some kind of "green" program. I also get a $5 giftcard for certain retailers per day. So I guess that means they value room service for a single room to be around $17.95, lol.


----------



## jetpak12

For reference, here's my Samsung 830 vs my old generation 1 OCZ Vertex drive, both back on the P5Q Pro. Note that the Vertex is still running the factory firmware of 1.5, apparently 1.6 has made it a good deal faster. Still, the Samsung feels like a night-and-day difference over the Vertex, which is impressive considering they're both SSDs. I think the picture will explain why though.











EDIT: I'm currently on my 6-year-old Dell laptop with its original 80GB 5400 rpm drive. I'm definitely going to put the Vertex into it, everything is just so slow, and it just chews on the hard drive all the time, making me feel like its a massive bottleneck.


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12*

Thanks for the delicious looking pictures of your renewed setup!







I've linked your post in the 1st page.









I thought of using AS SSD... need to download off the net... but I already have AIDA64 handy... so...









Okay I'll get AS SSD installed and post some results soon after.









I wonder if the hotel have trade in for other "special" services...
















To be continued...









*Update:*

jetpak12, your Samsung 830 SATA3 SSD sure looked great despite speed being capped.









These are the results for my Intel 320 80GB SATA2 SSD:


----------



## KingT

@ *jetpak12*

I want to see a 600MHz+ FSB on that setup!!!!!!









It certainly can do it!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I've just found out about this...









ASUS has a utility tool for the support of 2.2TB+ drives called *Disk Unlocker*.









I've also linked this in the 1st page for future reference!


















Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ *jetpak12*
> 
> I want to see a 600MHz+ FSB on that setup!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly can do it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


You bet! What's the highest you got on the P5QC?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You bet! What's the highest you got on the P5QC?


Well I had a C2Q si High FSB was so much harder..

The max I puled on P5QC was *512MHz FSB*,but I didn't play enough to find out a absolute limit.. (RAM was @ 1228MHz, 8-8-8-22)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057763

Your *P5Q3 Deluxe* is so much better than my P5QC board for OC,it has a waaaay better BIOS options (CPU & NB GTL,DRAM Skews etc) and better RAM Support which is crucial for high FSB OC..
And you have E8400 which would make things easier, I'm jelly..









Good luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Guys, March's BOINCers Gone Bonkers event is a week away. It looks like there are some big prizes being given this time around, so if you run BOINC sign up and if you have been thinking of it then now is the time. It's be awesome if the P5Q team could represent









Details at the thread

ah i've also been meaning to say that's a good lookin setup there, *jetpak*, pics > words! Well, sometimes words to go with the pictures is nice too...


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Guys, March's BOINCers Gone Bonkers event is a week away. It looks like there are some big prizes being given this time around, so if you run BOINC sign up and if you have been thinking of it then now is the time. It's be awesome if the P5Q team could represent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details at the thread


If my hydro company or any organizations can sponsor me to do this, I'll do it 24/7!!!









It could be scary to see the amount owing on the upcoming monthly statement if I do this without the sponsor(s).


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well I had a C2Q si High FSB was so much harder..
> 
> The max I puled on P5QC was *512MHz FSB*,but I didn't play enough to find out a absolute limit.. (RAM was @ 1228MHz, 8-8-8-22)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057763
> 
> Your *P5Q3 Deluxe* is so much better than my P5QC board for OC,it has a waaaay better BIOS options (CPU & NB GTL,DRAM Skews etc) and better RAM Support which is crucial for high FSB OC..
> And you have E8400 which would make things easier, I'm jelly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> CHEERS..


Ok thanks, I just wanted an idea of where to start. And I have the Q9550, but I thought I'd start with the Duo to help me learn the board and see how far I can go with it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Guys, March's BOINCers Gone Bonkers event is a week away. It looks like there are some big prizes being given this time around, so if you run BOINC sign up and if you have been thinking of it then now is the time. It's be awesome if the P5Q team could represent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details at the thread
> 
> ah i've also been meaning to say that's a good lookin setup there, *jetpak*, pics > words! Well, sometimes words to go with the pictures is nice too...


Thanks Petrol!









Also, I'd very much like to contribute to BOINC, I wish I posted on here about the Fold-a-thon for [email protected] a couple weeks ago. I've heard that ATI cards work really well for certain BOINC projects. Do you have any recommendations?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> If my hydro company or any organizations can sponsor me to do this, I'll do it 24/7!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be scary to see the amount owing on the upcoming monthly statement if I do this without the sponsor(s).


No worries, ocman. Its only for a couple of days, and its all FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> If my hydro company or any organizations can sponsor me to do this, I'll do it 24/7!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be scary to see the amount owing on the upcoming monthly statement if I do this without the sponsor(s).


the genius of distributed computing is you don't have to do it 24/7 to help because most of the processing power is part-time anyway. I certainly don't run it 24/7, but having it run while I'm using the PC anyway or scheduled to wake and run during off-peak hours in the early morning is a cost-effective way of doing it. Distributed computing projects have a great track record of results, but I guess one needs to be passionate about the projects they run to justify a cost-of-living increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks Petrol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd very much like to contribute to BOINC, I wish I posted on here about the Fold-a-thon for [email protected] a couple weeks ago. I've heard that ATI cards work really well for certain BOINC projects. Do you have any recommendations?


Not being an ATI user, I really am not that well-informed about what projects run well on ATI but this thread could be a good starting point. Glad to have you on board


----------



## ocman

Alright guys! If this is just for a few days, then I am in.









This could be a pain to setup...









Can anyone give me a (simplified and fool proof) guide on getting it set up and running?









Which project is the best to run? Any plans to form a team?

Team P5Q/P45?

Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## Petrol

It's easy to setup, ocman! Just three steps: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/

As for choosing a project, I prefer to run [email protected] but the BGB event is mostly geared toward cranking out points and AFAIK projects like PrimeGrid, Collatz, DistrRTgen and MooWrapper for GPU generate the most.

To be a part of the OCN team you have to join Overclock.net when prompted for a team to join. Unfortunately, we can't have sub-teams under the main OCN team. Glad to have you on board ocman


----------



## rudderz666

Got my new mobo fitted last nite gonna have a proper look at it tonite after work think im gonna have to reinstall windows tbh only starts in safe mode atm but thats enuff to get what i need off it XD ill keep ta posted on wats happening


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> It's easy to setup, ocman! Just three steps: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
> 
> As for choosing a project, I prefer to run [email protected] but the BGB event is mostly geared toward cranking out points and AFAIK projects like PrimeGrid, Collatz, DistrRTgen and MooWrapper for GPU generate the most.
> 
> To be a part of the OCN team you have to join Overclock.net when prompted for a team to join. Unfortunately, we can't have sub-teams under the main OCN team. Glad to have you on board ocman


Done Petrol. Installed and running BOINC (Einstein @ Home) since last night...







Is it too early? On the other hand, I can either join a Canadian team or on my own for the next few days...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Got my new mobo fitted last nite gonna have a proper look at it tonite after work think im gonna have to reinstall windows tbh only starts in safe mode atm but thats enuff to get what i need off it XD ill keep ta posted on wats happening


Great rudderz666! Dust clean and take some pictures in hi res and post them here!









I recall a few of our members like *maxextz* owns a P5Q-E mobo. You might be able to get some advice or opinions from him or others.


----------



## Erper

hi guys...
its being long time since last post...
just checking in...

i have asus mobo but for amd...







...

if i get chance for cheap mobo and cpu i might jump again for it... hehe


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

Awesome, I'm running the sudoku project right now, since I'm a sudoku fanatic.








I also want to get [email protected] running too once I get back to my comp, as I hear it runs well on AMD cards.

@ *Erper*

Your sig says you have an ASUS P67 board as well? To me, ASUS is the only motherboard manufacturer to buy.


----------



## Petrol

Guys, don't forget to sign up in the BGB thread to get a shot at the prizes, there are some big ones being given out this time!


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> Awesome, I'm running the sudoku project right now, since I'm a sudoku fanatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to get [email protected] running too once I get back to my comp, as I hear it runs well on AMD cards.
> @ *Erper*
> Your sig says you have an ASUS P67 board as well? To me, ASUS is the only motherboard manufacturer to buy.


i said few months back, i have no intention to change to any other brand than asus...
so far every board i had from asus was reliable, and every mobo i had from gigabyte i had problem, asrock have problem with oc


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *ocman*
> 
> Awesome, I'm running the sudoku project right now, since I'm a sudoku fanatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to get [email protected] running too once I get back to my comp, as I hear it runs well on AMD cards.


*EDIT:* Great! I'll be sticking with Einstein @ Home... Don't know what it means, I see BOINC show my work done is 837 and avg work done is 81.45 so far... is that good or bad???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Guys, don't forget to sign up in the BGB thread to get a shot at the prizes, there are some big ones being given out this time!


Can you give me more info on it? Link? What are the prizes? Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Am I doing this right? Are we on the same page? I've started running this since last night before bed. How or where do I join contests and win?









*Update:* My BOINC progress so far:



*Update 2:* Since I've set BOINC to only run between 7pm-7am... my progress so far:


----------



## rudderz666

Need some help with this i know my mobo isn't what the tread is about but plz can you help me iv managed to get 4.05Ghz but only bcoz iv copied some1 els setting (same hardware) i feel like i still don't know
The bios has soooo many diff things to change iv tryed using info from the 1st page and so on but there are a lot off extra setting that iv never even seen b4 and dont wanna change something im unsure about or rush into something btw its a asus P5Q-E if no1 knows


----------



## RedStapler

Hi everyone!

Back from the land of the almost-dead-and-dying, aka the flu from hell, I'm able to sit in front of my computer today and not pass out from exhaustion. Huzzah!

I have a quick question for you guys who probably are much more informed than I am on this front. Now... don't hate me, and this decision isn't final yet, but my partner (who uses the gear I've cast off, as a rule) has nearly decided that it would be "better" to sell the system I've just finished putting together with the e8600 and Asus Maximus 2 Formula mobo (See the rig in my sig titled "Viva la P45!") and use the proceeds to get an iPad 3.

The big question is what is the system worth? That's where I expect you guys will be able to shed some light. I have a feeling I maybe have more attachment to it than could be bought off - in other words, I doubt I can get enough for it to not die inside by selling it. But, it's worth investigating, anyway, since keeping the other half happy - especially around his birthday, March 10th - is of keen importance to me.

Anyway, let me know what you guys think I could get for it. Box only, no peripherals, unless you guys think I could get a lot more by including the monitor, keyboard and mouse.

THIS IS NOT ALLOWED HERE! I just went to the appraisals section and saw there that 1) appraisal requests can't legally be posted anywhere but there, and 2) you gotta have the 35 reps to do so.

SOOO... FORGET I ASKED! >.< And well, one day, perhaps I'll have that necessary rep.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> Need some help with this i know my mobo isn't what the tread is about but plz can you help me iv managed to get 4.05Ghz but only bcoz iv copied some1 els setting (same hardware) i feel like i still don't know
> The bios has soooo many diff things to change iv tryed using info from the 1st page and so on but there are a lot off extra setting that iv never even seen b4 and dont wanna change something im unsure about or rush into something btw its a asus P5Q-E if no1 knows


Like I've said before, *maxextz* owns a P5Q-E and I recall a few more members here too... try send him and see if he can help you.









Additional options are probably the gtl refs voltages for cpu cores, nb and drams and the skews... Have you check the P5Q-E mobo manual? I'll take a look... but do send maxextz a PM.









*P5Q-E mobo user guide:* *http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socket775/P5Q-E/E4144_p5q-e_series_manual.zip* (Check Page 85 or 3-15 for BIOS settings descriptions!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Back from the land of the almost-dead-and-dying, aka the flu from hell, I'm able to sit in front of my computer today and not pass out from exhaustion. Huzzah!
> 
> I have a quick question for you guys who probably are much more informed than I am on this front. Now... don't hate me, and this decision isn't final yet, but my partner (who uses the gear I've cast off, as a rule) has nearly decided that it would be "better" to sell the system I've just finished putting together with the e8600 and Asus Maximus 2 Formula mobo (See the rig in my sig titled "Viva la P45!") and use the proceeds to get an iPad 3.
> 
> The big question is what is the system worth? That's where I expect you guys will be able to shed some light. I have a feeling I maybe have more attachment to it than could be bought off - in other words, I doubt I can get enough for it to not die inside by selling it. But, it's worth investigating, anyway, since keeping the other half happy - especially around his birthday, March 10th - is of keen importance to me.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you guys think I could get for it. Box only, no peripherals, unless you guys think I could get a lot more by including the monitor, keyboard and mouse.


Sell it if that's the best thing for both of you... I'll be at the Appraisal section on OCN waiting for your post once you decided to do this!









Just make sure you save oc records and hd pics before you sell them!







I seriously thought you were talking about upgrade to newer platform instead of the iPad 3 as I read...









Just the goodies packed tower by itself would worth at least a couple hundred dollars!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I'll be at the Appraisal section on OCN waiting for your post once you decided to do this!


Is there anything this place doesn't do right?









Ack. Edited my previous post there after going to the appraisals section. Dang.


----------



## ocman

@ *rudderz666* Like I have stated in the 1st page post #2, any fields that you are uncertain of... just put them on AUTO or minimum value.









Tweak them later when you really run into overclocking problems!









*@ RedStapler* OCN covers many topics of computing...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@* *rudderz666* Like I have stated in the 1st page post #2, any fields that you are uncertain of... just put them on AUTO or minimum value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweak them later when you really run into overclocking problems!


This is good advice. I've found my most stable settings on the P5Q Pro left a lot of the more advanced settings on AUTO, once I got the voltages tweaked just right.









*Rudderz666*, are your current settings at 4.05GHz stable? If you're not sure, you might want to run Prime95 for about 12 hours to make sure before continuing. This will allow us to help you make recommendations on certain, specific settings to possibly tweak.

What is your current FSB and CPU multiplier running at? Look on the first page for *KingT*'s 500+ FSB testing methodolgy. When overclocknig these chipsets, it helps to stabilize FSB first, then CPU. This is because you need both to be very stable to reach high clocks!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Exchanged my Q6600 for an E8400 earlier today. A new CPU to play with, yay!








It's an E0, with a VID of 1.3V (according to CoreTemp).
I'm currently at 4.14GHz (460x9)@ ~1.38v. The voltage is highish, but whatever. As long as prime95 gets me an 8-hours-stable result, I'm a happy panda







Will search for a maximum stable-ish setting and leave p95 overnight. Currently, my testing procedure is as follows:
1)OC it by ~100MHz.
2)Run 5 IBT passes at maximum stress.
3)Failure - vCore bump, back to step 2. Success - back to step 1.

Edit: Sweetums! 4.14GHz stable at 1.4v - 10hrs of custom p95 (8K-8K) and counting. This chip's just begging to be clocked higher... But the voltage isn't that good. Hmmm, should I keep going till 1.45v...


----------



## jetpak12

@ *Hyoketsu*

Looks like a good OC to me! My E8500 needed 1.39V vcore at 4.2GHz (450 FSB x9.5 multi), but it has a VID of 1.25 in CoreTemp. So I'd say good results.









And just for reference, 4.4GHz required ~1.42V for me on my last board.

How are you liking it compared to the Q6600?

I've started playing around with overclocking on my new P5Q3. I spent a couple hours today messing with the settings, trying to get a feel for it. I got into the desktop with 600MHz FSB (and 6.0 multi), but my graphics card wasn't detected properly and the desktop reverted to the generic video adapter. I guess it needed higher voltage.

So I dropped it down to 533 MHz. I tried running prime with 1.3V NB and 1.3V FSB, but it failed after about 30 minutes, so I think I need a little more juice on the FSB.









Any hints for good settings from you guys who run/ran DDR3 in their boards? I have a few more options available in BIOS that weren't there on the old Pro. Any idea where I can learn more about them? I'm thinking the Maximus II series probably has similar options?

*EDIT: ocman*, how are you liking the SATA 3 card you got? Have you noticed any improvement/difference with your SSD? Someone in the Samsung 830 club was asking about the lack of SATA3 on 775 boards and I thought I might mention the add-on card you got, if you recommend it.


----------



## Hyoketsu

I'm playing Aion at the newly-opened EU f2p servers right now, and I have surely seen an increase in FPS (no wonder, considering the game only utilizes 2 cores). Running all settings maxed at the resolution of 1152x864 (grrr, I hate my monitor), I get ~60FPS, with momentary dips into the low fifties while moving the camera around. Heavily crowded cities stay at ~35-40, with dips into the twenties when textures are being loaded(Aion sure has a lot of texture pop-in, considering it's a PC game). Substract ~15 FPS from that, and you'll get my experience with the ol' Q6600 @ 3.0GHz.
Looking at the Gflops output in Intelburntest, everything seems pretty linear. The Q6600 got ~40Gflops @3.0GHz, the E8400 (@stock 3.0) - ~20. Split the Q6600 score in half, and everything matches up. Now, @ 4.14, it's ~28.
The increased FSB (1333MT/s vs 1066MT/s) is nice as well, since I can run my RAM at higher speeds with a 1:1 ratio. The temperatures are good (~63C under intelburntest load, ~52C while gaming), the SSE4.1 instruction set should boost my performance in PCSX2...
In other words, I love this new bad boy









I guess I'll try taking it a tad higher. The voltage is making me a bit uncomfortable, but I doubt it will fry my chip if I don't go past 1.45v. My primary concern is potential degradation









Regarding your FSB experiments, do you mean the FSB termination voltage? Some review sites have posted horror stories about fried 45nm chips (the quads, IIRC) when the FSB termination voltage was raised beyond 1.4v. Be careful when playing around with it


----------



## Rob Dylemma

Hi Guys, I don't know if this forum is still going but i have a P5Q Pro setup and its still performing well for its age.

I currently have a solid stable setup @ 3.2Ghz.. DDR2 @ 801mhz 2.1v

But I wish to push it further :\ .... I find that I can max all my games with a little headroom but id like just that little bit more comfort zone, here is my rig spec:

Intel Q8400 2.6Ghz @ 3.2 Ghz

Asus P5Q Pro

8GB OCZ Titanium XTC series

MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr 3 Running OC @ 850 Core, 1700 Shader, 2100 Memory clock

GT520 ( dedicated physx ) Not SLI obviously

Jeantech Storm 700Watt psu

Zalman CNPS11X Cpu cooler

Arctic cooling Ram cooler

NZXT Lcd fan controller

Lancool Dragonlord K62 Case.

My temps are good at the moment @ 3.2Ghz ... there usually around 38c-41c idle 56c - 60c under max load and the cpu fan can be run faster than it currently is.

I've seen people saying they have achieved 3.5 Ghz and even up to 4Ghz on the Q8400,.. surely with this great board, the cooling i have and the memory I have I should be able to get it running higher? ...

I've tried many settings ive found around the net, when I google P5q pro q8400 overclock. . but don't have much joy when it comes to executing it. . never seems to want to post higher than 3.2ghz. .

im hoping someone here might have better knowledge on how to do so than other pages i have read.









i cant spend any money on a better rig for another year or so due to other commitments, but i want to continue to max out games that are due out soon ( mass effect 3 ) ... :\ ....

Thanks in advance for reading my post and trying to help people !

Some pictures of my BABY and the setup she's the heart of


----------



## KingT

@ *Rob Dylemma*

Welcome mate..

I'm glad that you are still enjoying your rig..

P5Q Pro is capable of max 460MHz FSB with C2Quad CPU installed sue limited GTL option in BIOS..

So you can shoot @ 450 x 8 = 3.6GHz very easily with your setup (if your RAM is capable of 900MHz)..

*Here are 3.6GHz (450 FSB) settings for you to try out.*.

FSB freq = 450MHz
CPU ratio = 8
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900MHz << *VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE*

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = MODERATE
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance level = 10

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.6GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.32V
DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
NBv=1.36V (*due 8GB of RAM and high FSB,but it's perfectly safe*







)
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.50V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
*Load Line Calibration=ENABLED*

All options in CPU Configuration set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.x..

*Testing methodology:*

1. First test these with *6x CPU multi* with *P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h* (12h is ideal) and *stock Vcore* as your CPU would be running @ *450x6=2.7GHz*..

2. If you pass Prime95 then reboot to BIOS *up your Vcore* and *set CPU multiplier to 8x* (for 3.6GHz)..

3. If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

4. Then when it boots up go in Windows and *test* your 450MHz FSB x8 =3.6GHz with *Intel Burn Test 10runs w/ max RAM* and *if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again*..

5. If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..

*KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST*..

*P.S.*: Your motherboard is not capable to run a Quad CPU over 450MHz FSB due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that are mandatory for stabilizing core that would error in Prime95 LARGE FFT test..

CHEERS..


----------



## Rob Dylemma

@ KingT - Mate thanks for the reply, wasnt expecting such a fast reply..







... we have a case of no joy though, i tried all the settings you mentioned ( with exception to x8. multiplyer and Vcore ) as i cant change multi anyways so it only shows ' Auto ' ... as far as Vcore, you mean cpu voltage? ... i tried the settings : 1.38, 1.35 & 1.4 aswell as auto and still no luck... I don't even get a post screen. I must have a poo-ee chip right ? ...







....

The only thing I didn't do that you mentioned was the core voltage. . did i try the right voltages ? ( above ) ... or should i push more or something ? ...

I have made a o.c profile of the settings above in my bios, I also didn't put the dram voltage as 2.0 I have it set at 2.1 as the ram says 2.1







i have a set of platinum ddr2 xtc and a set of titanium ddr2 xtc series see.. the titanium series runs at 2.2 but I put it as 2.1 for the platinum series.

Either way, thanks for the help anyways


----------



## KingT

Set *AI Overclock Tuner to MANUAL*, then you would be able to set CPU ratio (aka multiplier) to 8..

You say that your CPU ratio shows as AUTO,then *highlight it and press ENTER or +/- buttons to change it*..

Also in CPU Configuration tab set CPU Ratio to 8, disable C1E and SpeedStep..

Try my settings with CPU ratio at 6x (FSB @ 450MHz and the rest of my settings)..
That is to see if your motherboard is capable of running FSB @ 450MHz..

If your system POST with my 450MHz FSB settings and CPU Ratio = 6 then *refer to my Testing methodology* and test it with Prime95 Large FFT for at least 6hrs to confirm that your system is stable @ 450MHz FSB x 6 !!

*Yes Vcore is CPU voltage!!!*

CHEERS..


----------



## Rob Dylemma

cheers man, it didn't work though, I figured how to change the multiplier to 8 and tried the settings, no joy. so i tried with 6 and still didn't get a post screen







....

im not sure if im using the right Vcore voltages though,.. i tried auto, 1.35,1.38 and 1.4 again.

Oh well.

UPDATE: i managed to get 3.37Ghz 420FSB vcore 1.31 but kept getting BSOD in windows on startup.

i got a 3.4Ghz post too, but stalled at ram check. .

Sucks.. lol must have done about 30 start ups checking different settings just then. .. back to 3.2Ghz for now.


----------



## KingT

Your RAM is holding you back..

Use my 450MHz FSB settings w/ 6x Multi and only change these:

*Only change these settings*:
DRAM freq = 900MHz << *VERY IMPORTANT*

DRAM TIMINGS = All on AUTO

AI Clock Twister = AUTO
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
Performance level (it will disappear)

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

The P5Q Pro can be a very tricky board to work with once you get above 400MHz FSB. For me, it topped out at 466MHz FSB, any higher and it wouldn't post or was unstable.

Are you running 4x2GB, or 2x4GB? If you are running all four sticks of RAM, set the RAM timings to MANUAL and change the following under 2nd Information:

Read to Read Delay (S) -> increase by one from AUTO (I think its 4).
Read to Read Delay (D) -> increase by one from AUTO (I think its 6).

Changing these settings gave me very good stability when I was running 4x2GB Corsair Dominators @ 450 MHz FSB. With these settings, I also had vNB and vFSB at only 1.2V.

And I would say you're OCZ RAMs will be able to take anything that the board can keep up with, as you'll find that FSB speed is going to be your limiting factor. With my old setup, P5Q Pro with a Core 2 Duo and 2x2GB of OCZ Fatal1ty RAM, I could get the RAM up to 1066, even though it was only rated for 800MHz (and the board still stopped out at 466MHz FSB unfortunately).

EDIT: I don't really think its the RAM. I used to think it was the RAM limiting my overclock when I was still on my Pro, but I found out later it was really the FSB. With a lower FSB, my OCZ RAM went up to 1066MHz, despite only being rated for 800MHz.

CPU-Z

EDIT2: But that's not to say that none of KingT's suggestions are valid, they are all good, and should be used!


----------



## Erper

@King///
look at u....
changed some parts...
nice


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @ *Hyoketsu*
> Looks like a good OC to me! My E8500 needed 1.39V vcore at 4.2GHz (450 FSB x9.5 multi), but it has a VID of 1.25 in CoreTemp. So I'd say good results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for reference, 4.4GHz required ~1.42V for me on my last board.
> How are you liking it compared to the Q6600?
> I've started playing around with overclocking on my new P5Q3. I spent a couple hours today messing with the settings, trying to get a feel for it. I got into the desktop with 600MHz FSB (and 6.0 multi), but my graphics card wasn't detected properly and the desktop reverted to the generic video adapter. I guess it needed higher voltage.
> So I dropped it down to 533 MHz. I tried running prime with 1.3V NB and 1.3V FSB, but it failed after about 30 minutes, so I think I need a little more juice on the FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any hints for good settings from you guys who run/ran DDR3 in their boards? I have a few more options available in BIOS that weren't there on the old Pro. Any idea where I can learn more about them? I'm thinking the Maximus II series probably has similar options?
> *EDIT: ocman*, how are you liking the SATA 3 card you got? Have you noticed any improvement/difference with your SSD? Someone in the Samsung 830 club was asking about the lack of SATA3 on 775 boards and I thought I might mention the add-on card you got, if you recommend it.


Wow, you either don't have a great board or a good chip. I was getting 4.1GHz with a bit over 1.3v.. My Q9400 @ 3.4GHz doesn't even need 1.3v. Whoever got my E8500 for $80 was lucky, so is whoever gets my board. I don't mean to brag but i didn't realise how good my board was as overclocking/overvolting.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow, you either don't have a great board or a good chip. I was getting 4.1GHz with a bit over 1.3v.. My Q9400 @ 3.4GHz doesn't even need 1.3v. Whoever got my E8500 for $80 was lucky, so is whoever gets my board. I don't mean to brag but i didn't realise how good my board was as overclocking/overvolting.


You know, I've heard of others getting results similar to yours too, I guess you guys really do have the good chips. Or had in this case.







You didn't have some secret setting that magically lowered vcore requirements, did you?










I'm just hoping I get to 5 GHz with my new board, just to say that I reached that mark.









*Anyways, this is my 775th post! Long live socket 775!*









(hehe, *ocman* style....







)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You know, I've heard of others getting results similar to yours too, I guess you guys really do have the good chips. Or had in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't have some secret setting that magically lowered vcore requirements, did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping I get to 5 GHz with my new board, just to say that I reached that mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyways, this is my 775th post! Long live socket 775!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hehe, *ocman* style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah...









I just set my voltage at like 1.3 or something then pulled the FSB up. Then i upped the voltage when needed. Untill that stopped (at about 425 FSB). It took me about 20 minutes to OC it and about 2 days to get the right voltage. (Lowering it each time and letting IBT run for a bit).

After that the magic number was 1.30v or something, it was less then 1.33v i know that. The funny thing was my E8500 was hibernated when i installed the Q9400.. It booted the Q9400 on 2 cores stable at 3.4GHz!









Theres no magic tricks, maybe it was that my case + cooler never made my E8500 go over 50c. I don't know, it barely went over 40c alot of the time!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I've started playing around with overclocking on my new P5Q3. I spent a couple hours today messing with the settings, trying to get a feel for it. I got into the desktop with 600MHz FSB (and 6.0 multi), but my graphics card wasn't detected properly and the desktop reverted to the generic video adapter. I guess it needed higher voltage.
> 
> So I dropped it down to 533 MHz. I tried running prime with 1.3V NB and 1.3V FSB, but it failed after about 30 minutes, so I think I need a little more juice on the FSB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any hints for good settings from you guys who run/ran DDR3 in their boards? I have a few more options available in BIOS that weren't there on the old Pro. Any idea where I can learn more about them? I'm thinking the Maximus II series probably has similar options?
> 
> *EDIT: ocman*, how are you liking the SATA 3 card you got? Have you noticed any improvement/difference with your SSD? Someone in the Samsung 830 club was asking about the lack of SATA3 on 775 boards and I thought I might mention the add-on card you got, if you recommend it.


jetpak12, I think it's one of the last options we as the owners of 775 mobos have for data rate boost while being able to use faster drives (whether USB3 and SATA6)...









Otherwise, we can spend hundreds of dollars on specific controller cards... but that would defeat the purchase of minor upgrade.









As for the speed, I don't have a SATA 6 or an USB 3 drive to test with... I can't say for sure. But from what I read online reviews and chatters... It seems that there may be a small percentage of discount on the actual speed/performance of the SATA 6 and USB 3 drives with ASUS U3S6, but being seen as the better option among similar solutions.

While MSI Star USB3/SATA6 is no where to be purchased... ASUS U3S6 seems to be the only product left out there for us to test with...









As for overclocking, my experience is that both under-volting and over-volting will result in system instability or even damage for the latter. Doesn't seem much helpful, does it?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Dylemma*
> 
> Hi Guys, I don't know if this forum is still going but i have a P5Q Pro setup and its still performing well for its age.
> 
> I currently have a solid stable setup @ 3.2Ghz.. DDR2 @ 801mhz 2.1v
> 
> But I wish to push it further :\ .... I find that I can max all my games with a little headroom but id like just that little bit more comfort zone, here is my rig spec:
> 
> Intel Q8400 2.6Ghz @ 3.2 Ghz
> 
> Asus P5Q Pro
> 
> 8GB OCZ Titanium XTC series
> 
> MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr 3 Running OC @ 850 Core, 1700 Shader, 2100 Memory clock
> 
> GT520 ( dedicated physx ) Not SLI obviously
> 
> Jeantech Storm 700Watt psu
> 
> Zalman CNPS11X Cpu cooler
> 
> Arctic cooling Ram cooler
> 
> NZXT Lcd fan controller
> 
> Lancool Dragonlord K62 Case.
> 
> My temps are good at the moment @ 3.2Ghz ... there usually around 38c-41c idle 56c - 60c under max load and the cpu fan can be run faster than it currently is.
> 
> I've seen people saying they have achieved 3.5 Ghz and even up to 4Ghz on the Q8400,.. surely with this great board, the cooling i have and the memory I have I should be able to get it running higher? ...
> 
> I've tried many settings ive found around the net, when I google P5q pro q8400 overclock. . but don't have much joy when it comes to executing it. . never seems to want to post higher than 3.2ghz. .
> 
> im hoping someone here might have better knowledge on how to do so than other pages i have read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant spend any money on a better rig for another year or so due to other commitments, but i want to continue to max out games that are due out soon ( mass effect 3 ) ... :\ ....
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my post and trying to help people !
> 
> Some pictures of my BABY and the setup she's the heart of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to check out the cool rig pics!


Hi *Rob Dylemma*! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!









You got some nice rig pics there!









As for your RAMs, are those Platinums or Titaniums? I have 2x2GB Platinums and I think they were expensive and not so compatible with my PRO Turbo...









As for overclocking, in case you've skipped the 1st page of the club, feel free to check out post 1 and 2 for resource and reference!









The suggestions being made by KingT and jetpak12 are all good... You might just have to tweak a bit more to make them for your system... since no systems behaves exactly the same even if they have the same setups.









My testing methodology is to keep all voltages as low as possible and try to slowly bump up VCore as FSB increases, do it up to 1.4V... increase other voltages if changing VCore alone doesn't do the trick... while the other two options to change are vNB and vFSB (1.4V tops).









Then there's another testing methodology, as suggested by KingT, is to set multiplier to lowest and try stabilize the max FSB while bumping up vFSB and vNB first. Once stable, you then increase the multiplier as high as possible while bumping up the VCore. This method worked well for various users. I've tried it too!









*@ Matt-Matt* Good for you with the sub 1.33V VCore for the E8500 you used to own!









*@ KingT* Thanks for the help!!!









*@ jetpak12* Congrats on hitting the 775 mark and thanks for the help!


----------



## ocman

Gotta make this post here!









*Happy* *2200thPost!!!*


----------



## KingT

Yes Ocman,keep 'em coming!!!









Here are few pics of my rig after upgrade:

*CM Hyper 212* vs *Noctua NH-D14*:










Pics of my rig with *Noctua NH-D14* and *2500K*:





































I have also made a *Front panel USB3* as HAF 932 lacks one:










CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

@King...
Nice...
finally new upgrade,,,
U happy???


----------



## ocman

Hi everyone, I'm still here! It's just that I finally got a paid job dealing with computers... 1st ever paid job... I hope I can do better and better going forward... maybe for a promotion...


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm still here! It's just that I finally got a paid job dealing with computers... 1st ever paid job... I hope I can do better and better going forward... maybe for a promotion...


Congratz!! Very glad to hear good things has happened for you!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Congratz!! Very glad to hear good things has happened for you!


Thanks RedStapler! Finally, I've broken the "curse"...


----------



## olly230

Easy all,

I'm running two cards (one for physx not SLI) and just recently I've lost my POST screen.
The PC boots as normal and windows appears in the correct monitor. The problem is the the monitor is blank until windows logo.

I take out the dedicated physx card and POST is back and visible.

I think i might have messed with the PCI/PEG setting but i changed it back and its still doing it.

Any Ideas?

Congratulations OP Ochman!


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Easy all,
> I'm running two cards (one for physx not SLI) and just recently I've lost my POST screen.
> The PC boots as normal and windows appears in the correct monitor. The problem is the the monitor is blank until windows logo.
> I take out the dedicated physx card and POST is back and visible.
> I think i might have messed with the PCI/PEG setting but i changed it back and its still doing it.
> Any Ideas?
> 
> Congratulations OP Ochman!


It's PROBABLY showing your BIOS screen on the physx card. Try plugging your monitor into that card and then change the settings on the PCI/PEG to what it was before.









Good luck!


----------



## RedStapler

Well, my friends... it's been done. I've listed my P45 rig for sale on CL.









I'd put it up here, of course, if I had the 35 rep, but just don't yet. Boosox. Ah well. We'll see if I get any bites on CL... I have to admit... I'm crying inside.


----------



## Marctraider

Hello guys. I guess I'm welcome here with my Asus Maximus II Gene and P45 Northbridge
 








I've recently bought a Q9450 2.6GHz 12MB L2 Cache for it coming from a Budget E5800 'Pentium Dual Core' processor. And I must say wow.
Before this processor the highest possible FSB I could ever achieve on this board with the budget processor was like 340MHz, and 400± with an even older E6400.

I've successfully managed to achieve a 12-hour Prime95 stable 480MHz FSB and IntelBurnTest stable for 30 minutes. The hardest part was to find the right CPU clock skew and GTL values but I managed to get it rock stable. Memory is currently still on 1:1 ratio so thats like DDR960 effective. I'm now trying to get the ram to run above DDR960 to DDR1150 with different memory divider/ratio.

Before I go and fully tune the processor's clock speed with the required amount of voltage I'd really like to get the FSB/Memory part of my system as fast and stable as possible. But I do know that I can easily manage 3.6GHz with only 1.168v Vcore. So I'm pretty confident that 3.8+GHz shouldn't be a problem at all.

For now I'm going to try and pump up the memory a bit to get it to run stable at 480MHz FSB with 2:3 ratio or something and I've almost got it stable with some timing tweaks. When my system is finished I'll drop a template here it might perhaps help other people.

This system feels like a new i5/i7 computer!










(I really wish I could reach a stable 500FSB but so far I've had little luck. I've managed to boot it up even at 515FSB with some tweaks but I forgot how I did that (LOL) after 470Mhz FSB the board gets really sensitive to CPU clock skewing and at my stable 480FSB the only working option is a delay of 200ps. 1 option lower or higher doesn't even let the system boot.)


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Hello guys. I guess I'm welcome here with my Asus Maximus II Gene and P45 Northbridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've recently bought a Q9450 2.6GHz 12MB L2 Cache for it coming from a Budget E5800 'Pentium Dual Core' processor. And I must say wow.
> Before this processor the highest possible FSB I could ever achieve on this board with the budget processor was like 340MHz, and 400± with an even older E6400.
> I've successfully managed to achieve a 12-hour Prime95 stable 480MHz FSB and IntelBurnTest stable for 30 minutes. The hardest part was to find the right CPU clock skew and GTL values but I managed to get it rock stable. Memory is currently still on 1:1 ratio so thats like DDR960 effective. I'm now trying to get the ram to run above DDR960 to DDR1150 with different memory divider/ratio.
> Before I go and fully tune the processor's clock speed with the required amount of voltage I'd really like to get the FSB/Memory part of my system as fast and stable as possible. But I do know that I can easily manage 3.6GHz with only 1.168v Vcore. So I'm pretty confident that 3.8+GHz shouldn't be a problem at all.
> For now I'm going to try and pump up the memory a bit to get it to run stable at 480MHz FSB with 2:3 ratio or something and I've almost got it stable with some timing tweaks. When my system is finished I'll drop a template here it might perhaps help other people.
> This system feels like a new i5/i7 computer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I really wish I could reach a stable 500FSB but so far I've had little luck. I've managed to boot it up even at 515FSB with some tweaks but I forgot how I did that (LOL)


Welcome!!!

Great dude,you're doing it right!!!









I always say :

1. First tune your *max FSB (with 6x CPU multiplier*),test it with *P95 Large FFT.*.

2. Then *up multiplie*r to what you want and *add Vcore*,then test it with Intel Burn Test..

480MHz FSB stable in Prime 95 is great with C2Quad processor,it requires a Top end P45 motherboard with advanced CPU GTL and NB GTL options in BIOS..

Great job..









CHEERS..


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Welcome!!!
> Great dude,you're doing it right!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always say :
> 1. First tune your *max FSB (with 6x CPU multiplier*),test it with *P95 Large FFT.*.
> 2. Then *up multiplie*r to what you want and *add Vcore*,then test it with Intel Burn Test..
> 480MHz FSB stable in Prime 95 is great with C2Quad processor,it requires a Top end P45 motherboard with advanced CPU GTL and NB GTL options in BIOS..
> Great job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Haha thanks for the confidence. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is the FSB Termination voltage. The absolute minimum on 480FSB is 1.34v with tuned GTL Reference voltages but I'm not sure if this is an appropriate amount of voltage for a 480FSB compared to others.. Still the Intel Documents for my specific quad core states that 1.4 (or 1.45v cant remember exactly) is the absolute maximum.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Haha thanks for the confidence. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is the FSB Termination voltage. The absolute minimum on 480FSB is 1.34v with tuned GTL Reference voltages but I'm not sure if this is an appropriate amount of voltage for a 480FSB compared to others.. Still the Intel Documents for my specific quad core states that 1.4 (or 1.45v cant remember exactly) is the absolute maximum.


Yeah, just make sure the boards not running too hot, that's not too bad. Pretty sure mines at a bit higher then standard too for 425FSB


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Haha thanks for the confidence. The only thing that worries me a tiny bit is the FSB Termination voltage. The absolute minimum on 480FSB is 1.34v with tuned GTL Reference voltages but I'm not sure if this is an appropriate amount of voltage for a 480FSB compared to others.. Still the Intel Documents for my specific quad core states that 1.4 (or 1.45v cant remember exactly) is the absolute maximum.


On my P5Q Pro, I had FSB Term voltage and NB voltage both at 1.2V @ 450MHz FSB, and I think even at 466MHz too.

In this club, we like to say no higher than 1.4V on either NB or FSB for safety.









I'm currently on a P5Q3 Deluxe, and running 533 FSB with ~1.34V on both NB and FSB, if I recall correctly. However, I haven't messed with GTL options at all yet, and its not completely stable. Do you mind sharing your settings for GTL options? I have no idea where to start with them lol. Note that the P5Q3 Deluxe is a DDR3 board though.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, just make sure the boards not running too hot, that's not too bad. Pretty sure mines at a bit higher then standard too for 425FSB


Well I have a big fan at the side of my case which blows cooler air towards the NB heatsink and the mainboard itself so thats pretty sufficient. NB temperatures are 60-65c idle and increases to 70± under load (Blend prime95 test/memtest)

Well it seems I've got it running pretty stable at 480FSB/576Mhz Mem (DDR1152) at 6-6-6-15 timings. I suppose thats still better than DDR2-1066 which (I believe) generally runs at 6-6-6 anyway. I could drop the Performance Level from 10 to 9 with the different Ratio. Running some preliminary tests to see how it goes.

Memory voltage at this speed is a surprising 1.9v at the moment which seems pretty stable. That would almost make me believe the memory can run even higher then 1152 but the first next FSB/ram ratio puts it to 1400+ so thats a tad too high hehe. I will leave it at this for a bit and do some memtest passes.

The one and only timing I really had to change (besides 5-5-5 to 6-6-6) was the READ to READ Delay (S) from 4 to 5 (or possibly 6). Any other timing had no effect at all, so those might even be decreased without stability loss. Upping the voltage had no effect at all, even 2.25v which would probably even make the memory more unstable didn't help, only that specific timing. Took a while to figure out but the results are pretty encouraging.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> On my P5Q Pro, I had FSB Term voltage and NB voltage both at 1.2V @ 450MHz FSB, and I think even at 466MHz also.
> In this club, we like to say no higher than 1.4V on either NB or FSB for safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently on a P5Q3 Deluxe, and running 533 FSB with ~1.34V on both NB and FSB, if I recall correctly. However, I haven't messed with GTL options at all yet, and its not completely stable. Do you mind sharing your settings for GTL options? I have no idea where to start with them lol. Note that the P5Q3 Deluxe is a DDR3 board though.


Sure. But I think the specific GTL Ref voltages are totally dependent on the CPU and are probably totally different with every CPU, even when having the exact same model. But here are my current GTL voltages anyway based on my current VTT of 1.35v;

GTLREF0: +50
GTLREF1: -10
GTLREF2: -50
GTLREF3: -10

A note on the GTLREF2: This was really a very sensitive adjustment and unless it was close to -50 the system kept freezing. GTLREF3 at the other hand was not that sensitive at all, and it could boot and keep itself stable for a big while from -75mV to +75mv± so for that adjustment i just took something in the middle like -10mV. It could be because Cores 2/3 are less important then Core 0/1 since core 0 is probably most utilized anyway when booting up the machine and all that.

Its nice to see how both Die's (0/1 and 2/3) both need different values. +50 and -50 for the first Die (0/1) and -10 and -10 for the second die (2/3) since the processor is virtually just two E8400's or something, not exactly sure.

I could perhaps give you a easy and fast way to get a nice starting point for your GTL ref values though, not sure if its really accurate but it seemed to work well for me;
First find out a near-stable setting at a desired FSB speed, lets say 475MHz FSB and then pump up the FSB voltage to something decent like 1.35v. Then you could do the following method for getting a start on the values;

Put all the GTL's on Auto and first start with the ADDRESS values (should be GTLREF 2 and 3) and tune them one by one and start at +155mv (or the upper limit) and go all the way down to -160mv and see where it boots and where it doesn't. Write the values down and then take the sweet spot in the middle of the upper and lower boot limit.

So an example with adjusting the GTLREF 2 or 3 for instance (Both ADDRESS, I start with these values because these values seems to freeze the system the most instead of actually giving out errors in prime95 for instance);

+125mV (The upper limit for the system to boot and keeping it stable while going throuhg the bios setting.)
-45mV (The lower limit for the system to boot and keeping it stable while you can move through the bios selections)

Now I just took the sweetspot value between these values so I had an average value which +should be a stable starting point to further tweaking it. 125 minus 45 = 80, then we devide that in 2 so the result = +40mV.

I hope that make any sense.
Sorry I didn't have much time posting this so if it's not entirely clear I can elaborate.

So just start with the two ADDR values which are shown here, so you know what GTL's are which (Just in case








http://www.thetechrepository.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=368&stc=1&d=1169090766
And afterwards begin to tweak the DATA values as I've described above. At least you have a starting point now. The ADDR value are much more sensitive here and at least here its easy to find out if where and when the whole system freezes because of it. The DATA values seem to reflect more errors in prime95 rather then freezing the whole system. I use the ultimate boot cd to quickly start up prime95 and return to the bios after a successful test.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> The one and only timing I really had to change (besides 5-5-5 to 6-6-6) was the READ to READ Delay (S) from 4 to 5 (or possibly 6). Any other timing had no effect at all, so those might even be decreased without stability loss. Upping the voltage had no effect at all, even 2.25v which would probably even make the memory more unstable didn't help, only that specific timing. Took a whole to figure out but the results are pretty encouraging.


Changing this setting also helped me in the past, in a similar way. It let me lower voltages a good deal.








Quote:


> Sure. But I think the specific GTL Ref voltages are totally dependent on the CPU and are probably totally different with every CPU, even when having the exact same model. But here are my current GTL voltages anyway based on my current VTT of 1.35v;
> 
> GTLREF0: +50
> GTLREF1: -10
> GTLREF2: -50
> GTLREF3: -10
> 
> A note on the GTLREF2: This was really a very sensitive adjustment and unless it was close to -50 the system kept freezing, GTLREF3 at the other hand was not that sensitive at all, and it could boot and keep itself stable for a big while from -75mV to +75mv± so for that adjustment i just took something in the middle like -10mV.
> 
> Its nice to see how both Die's (0/1 and 2/3) both need different values. +50 and -50 for the first Die (0/1) and -10 and -10 for the second die (2/3) since the processor is virtually just two E8400's or something, not exactly sure.


Ok, thanks. I know my settings will very likely end up being different than yours, but I'm rather confused on what to do with them and appreciate you giving me a place to start. Here's your first +REP.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Changing this setting also helped me in the past, in a similar way. It let me lower voltages a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks. I know my settings will very likely end up being different than yours, but I'm rather confused on what to do with them and appreciate you giving me a place to start. Here's your first +REP.


Np and thanks









Let me know if my method is of any help to get you where you want. It might work but then again it might not









It's my own way to get a starting point for further tweaking. I mean, you need some sort of reference point to work with anyway.
However some things are just based on feeling and cannot be properly explained by text and descriptions but you'll probably know all about that as a overclocker









Well for my own bit of overclocking, memory seems stable now at 576Mhz (DDR1152) after a slight voltage bump to 2.10v with 10 full memtest passes and a lot of individual loops for test #3, #5 and #8 where it showed a couple of errors. I might try and lower it again and fiddling around with the DDR reference voltages since they were optimized on 2.2v. I don't want them to overheat although they do not get hot enough to burn your fingers on without any active cooling on them though. (More like the edge of hurting/not hurting my fingers. I'd estimate a 25% heat increase before saying 'Ouch







But I do this on purpose without any airflow to make sure they cannot give any errors during hot summers


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys!
After a month off I'm back!
Had to wait 1 whole month so I can my money back from the ****ty Cooler Master Silent Pro M850W and now I've got Corsair HX750W.
It's some serious thing


----------



## Marctraider

Welcome back









Mhh I've got my FSB and memory stable now, but as soon as I proceed with upping the multiplier on my Q9450 I cannot get it stable anywhere. 3.3Ghz hangs at prime95, 3.5Ghz unstable at 1.168v even at 1.20v and higher. That particular setting was most stable before this high FSB.

Almost seems like it needs different skew adjustment now in combination with the higher FSB. Anyone got experience with this behavior? I was 100% sure 3.5±Ghz was rockstable with Intel Burn Test and prime95 at 1.168v. Must have something to do with the FSB/CPU communication.

Edit: Oh wait, I think its false alarm. For some reason my FSB term voltage went back to 1.20v. No wonder things are unstable. TurboV must have done this, programs works kinda weird sometimes and often totally reads to wrong values. But surprised it even booted into Windows without problems. I think I'm going to decrease the VTT voltage and reconfigure my GTL's for the lowered VTT and see it I can keep it stable


----------



## ocman

Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard *Marctraider*!!!









Thanks for sharing your BIOS settings!









Glad you are getting help from club members!









Hope you can make use of the info found in the 1st page!









You might want to use RigBuilder to fill in your system specs, so you don't have to restate the list when you post for help!









*P.S.:* Hi guys, I've got back from work and had dinner...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Well I have a big fan at the side of my case which blows cooler air towards the NB heatsink and the mainboard itself so thats pretty sufficient. NB temperatures are 60-65c idle and increases to 70± under load (Blend prime95 test/memtest)
> Well it seems I've got it running pretty stable at 480FSB/576Mhz Mem (DDR1152) at 6-6-6-15 timings. I suppose thats still better than DDR2-1066 which (I believe) generally runs at 6-6-6 anyway. I could drop the Performance Level from 10 to 9 with the different Ratio. Running some preliminary tests to see how it goes.
> Memory voltage at this speed is a surprising 1.9v at the moment which seems pretty stable. That would almost make me believe the memory can run even higher then 1152 but the first next FSB/ram ratio puts it to 1400+ so thats a tad too high hehe. I will leave it at this for a bit and do some memtest passes.
> The one and only timing I really had to change (besides 5-5-5 to 6-6-6) was the READ to READ Delay (S) from 4 to 5 (or possibly 6). Any other timing had no effect at all, so those might even be decreased without stability loss. Upping the voltage had no effect at all, even 2.25v which would probably even make the memory more unstable didn't help, only that specific timing. Took a while to figure out but the results are pretty encouraging.
> Sure. But I think the specific GTL Ref voltages are totally dependent on the CPU and are probably totally different with every CPU, even when having the exact same model. But here are my current GTL voltages anyway based on my current VTT of 1.35v;
> GTLREF0: +50
> GTLREF1: -10
> GTLREF2: -50
> GTLREF3: -10
> A note on the GTLREF2: This was really a very sensitive adjustment and unless it was close to -50 the system kept freezing. GTLREF3 at the other hand was not that sensitive at all, and it could boot and keep itself stable for a big while from -75mV to +75mv± so for that adjustment i just took something in the middle like -10mV. It could be because Cores 2/3 are less important then Core 0/1 since core 0 is probably most utilized anyway when booting up the machine and all that.
> Its nice to see how both Die's (0/1 and 2/3) both need different values. +50 and -50 for the first Die (0/1) and -10 and -10 for the second die (2/3) since the processor is virtually just two E8400's or something, not exactly sure.
> I could perhaps give you a easy and fast way to get a nice starting point for your GTL ref values though, not sure if its really accurate but it seemed to work well for me;
> First find out a near-stable setting at a desired FSB speed, lets say 475MHz FSB and then pump up the FSB voltage to something decent like 1.35v. Then you could do the following method for getting a start on the values;
> Put all the GTL's on Auto and first start with the ADDRESS values (should be GTLREF 2 and 3) and tune them one by one and start at +155mv (or the upper limit) and go all the way down to -160mv and see where it boots and where it doesn't. Write the values down and then take the sweet spot in the middle of the upper and lower boot limit.
> So an example with adjusting the GTLREF 2 or 3 for instance (Both ADDRESS, I start with these values because these values seems to freeze the system the most instead of actually giving out errors in prime95 for instance);
> +125mV (The upper limit for the system to boot and keeping it stable while going throuhg the bios setting.)
> -45mV (The lower limit for the system to boot and keeping it stable while you can move through the bios selections)
> Now I just took the sweetspot value between these values so I had an average value which +should be a stable starting point to further tweaking it. 125 minus 45 = 80, then we devide that in 2 so the result = +40mV.
> I hope that make any sense.
> Sorry I didn't have much time posting this so if it's not entirely clear I can elaborate.
> So just start with the two ADDR values which are shown here, so you know what GTL's are which (Just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thetechrepository.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=368&stc=1&d=1169090766
> And afterwards begin to tweak the DATA values as I've described above. At least you have a starting point now. The ADDR value are much more sensitive here and at least here its easy to find out if where and when the whole system freezes because of it. The DATA values seem to reflect more errors in prime95 rather then freezing the whole system. I use the ultimate boot cd to quickly start up prime95 and return to the bios after a successful test.


So the NB can take a bit of heat thrashing? Mine idles at about 35c and loads at about 60c..


----------



## Hyoketsu

Tried going further on my E8400.
I managed to achieve a 5-IBT-run-stable result at 4.25GHz... But those measly 100MHz needed a bump from 1.4 to 1.44v







By also playing around with the other voltages, I almost managed to get 5 stable passes at 4.3GHz as well, but since those settings drew 1.448v and would have needed even more, I decided not to go further. IMO 100-150MHz isn't worth such an increase in voltage, especially when it's past the recommended limit.
A shame, though. I was dreaming about 9x500, heh


----------



## Marctraider

My NB is 60 idle and 78c load! @ 1.40v which is stable at 480Mhz and with 2 crossfire cards









Ive got a stable 480/1160 memory now but the heat of my system is killing my overclock really. My processor gets 85c with IntelBurnTest a bit too high for my taste.

Although the vcore is only 1.175v± fully stable at 3.6Ghz, I can easily go 3.8Ghz but its just too much for my small mATX casing and my Cooler Master N520









I've dropped my FSB to 444Mhz (3.56GHz Core clock) because it has no real use for me staying at 480Mhz FSB. The memory benchmarks give me about the same performance with 444Mhz FSB and stricter timings









Oh well, At least I know the limit of my CPU/FSB now







Someday I might do some nice watercooling and see how it goes then. I'll drop a template later for other people if its of any help.


----------



## Petrol

whoa. that is way too much vNB. dial that down to 1.28V and I bet it remains just as stable but with a lot less heat.

*@Hyoketsu*: 1.45V is chump change for that CPU. Don't be afraid to crank up the vCore until you hit the ceiling with temps. I've been giving my Wolfdale 1.6V for so long now I can't even remember when I started, and it's never been unstable nor has there been any sort of degradation. Intel specs apply to situations with dinky stock coolers!


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> My NB is 60 idle and 78c load! @ 1.40v which is stable at 480Mhz and with 2 crossfire cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a stable 480/1160 memory now but the heat of my system is killing my overclock really. My processor gets 85c with IntelBurnTest a bit too high for my taste.
> Although the vcore is only 1.175v± fully stable at 3.6Ghz, I can easily go 3.8Ghz but its just too much for my small mATX casing and my Cooler Master N520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've dropped my FSB to 444Mhz (3.56GHz Core clock) because it has no real use for me staying at 480Mhz FSB. The memory benchmarks give me about the same performance with 444Mhz FSB and stricter timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, At least I know the limit of my CPU/FSB now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I might do some nice watercooling and see how it goes then. I'll drop a template later for other people if its of any help.


Wow that's too much both temp and voltage for a P45 dude :O I'm almost certain you'd get it stable with 1.30-1.36v max, depending on the amount of RAM you've got.
The P45 can easily hit high FSB with very low voltage, but needs a bit more when using more than 4GB RAM.


----------



## RedStapler

Woooo! Got my first flame!!























Only 9 more rep to go before I can legally post in the for sale... w00t!


----------



## Marctraider

Yeh I think it was stable with 1.32v or so but still the temps are way too high at that FSB. The ambient air in my room is often 23±C and with my very small case its hard to keep things cool. I dont understand why my CPU gets so hot though. At only 1.18v with 3.8GHz the first 2 cores idle at 55c and with prime it reaches and with IBT it reaches 85c. Thats still 20c below maximum tjunction but its just too much.

I use a N520 coolermaster which isnt the best but its definately not a bad cooler. I'm 100% positive its mounted properly with exactly the right amount of cooling paste. Its also very tightly mounted. I've demounted the cooler a few times with different amount of cooling paste, it has no effect at all. The temp are still the same somehow.

I did hear of certain early 45nm cpu's have unreliable temperature sensors, I'm not sure if this Q9450 is one of them. Even with stock voltages and clock speeds the cpu should be idle at 30-40c or something with all powersaving functions enabled but it still rises to 50±c with full fan speed and keeps stable at that.

One thing I'm absolutely certain about;

- The heatsink is perfectly mounted against the cpu with the proper cooling paste applied to it (No air bubbles and not too much paste here.
- The fan runs at high speeds without a problem and it doesn't really matter whether I open or close my casing. I've got a good airflow with 2 fans at the front, one at the side and 1 at the back, and my big coolermaster psu with a big fan.


----------



## majnu

Hi,

I'm newish to this site. I just stumbled across this thread. I have the P 5 Q Deluxe board, however I cannot find reference to it so I can read which OC settings to read. Is the Deluxe known as the Pro Turbo here?

My board is this: http://uk.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5Q_Deluxe/

Thanks.


----------



## ocman

Hi majnu! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!









Deluxe is not the same as PRO Turbo, but I believe BIOS settings are in common... the differences are Deluxe has more bells and whistles like the extra ports and more gtl options to play around with.









You can definite reference the common settings listed in the 1st page as a start for overclocking.









Feel free to post your questions and your hd rig pics here in the owners club!









Happy overclocking!


----------



## RedStapler

Hey y'all... got some of my gear posted for sale, including my good old Rampage Formula, and also have my P45 rig listed in the appraisal section. Would love feedback from anyone here, and of course, would really love it if someone here were to take some of my gear and care for it into the future.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hey y'all... got some of my gear posted for sale, including my good old Rampage Formula, and also have my P45 rig listed in the appraisal section. Would love feedback from anyone here, and of course, would really love it if someone here were to take some of my gear and care for it into the future.


RedStapler, I'll check your listing out!


----------



## rudderz666

hey long time no post strange thing you dont have to enable sli or n e thing like that in the bios do you becoz i was playin a game today and noticed the frame rates were down and the gameplay was choppy when playin it and b4 i changed over mobo it was fine

windows knows there is 2 graphics cards in there but dont seem to have to option for sli no more the only thing diff that could be a problem is im using a diff. bridge and think it mite be knackered so i just wanted to ask b4 i order a new 1 tomoz
















p.s how is every 1


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> hey long time no post strange thing you dont have to enable sli or n e thing like that in the bios do you becoz i was playin a game today and noticed the frame rates were down and the gameplay was choppy when playin it and b4 i changed over mobo it was fine
> 
> windows knows there is 2 graphics cards in there but dont seem to have to option for sli no more the only thing diff that could be a problem is im using a diff. bridge and think it mite be knackered so i just wanted to ask b4 i order a new 1 tomoz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s how is every 1


What motherboard are you using now? I believe most of the P5Q boards require a hack to enable SLI. Check the first or second post in this thread for more info.

If you're using the 780i listed in your sig rig, then I'm not sure what to tell you though.


----------



## RedStapler

QQ

http://www.overclock.net/t/1227766/for-sale-sig-rig-e8600-maximus-2-formula-8gb-ddr2-1tb-caviar-black-1gb-4870


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> What motherboard are you using now? I believe most of the P5Q boards require a hack to enable SLI. Check the first or second post in this thread for more info.
> If you're using the 780i listed in your sig rig, then I'm not sure what to tell you though.


yer iv changed to the P5Q-E and im already starting to wish i dint change iv already had enuff of it iv tryed looking for this sli hack and the website dont work and the only site a can find dont work nether why cant it just work ill carry on looking but if i dont get itsorted soon ill rip the thing out donno lol or n e chance can some 1 do i guide coz im gettin nowere and it wood be so appreciative or it


----------



## cvtmih

Hey ocman!
I've updated my album so can you please update the link on the first page with this :

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/622170/id/778826/

Cheers


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> yer iv changed to the P5Q-E and im already starting to wish i dint change iv already had enuff of it iv tryed looking for this sli hack and the website dont work and the only site a can find dont work nether why cant it just work ill carry on looking but if i dont get itsorted soon ill rip the thing out donno lol or n e chance can some 1 do i guide coz im gettin nowere and it wood be so appreciative or it


Hey man... sorry to hear you're having trouble with this gear. Allow me to point you toward the Maximus 2 Formula machine I have for sale on the FS section of the forums. Right now I'm trying to sell the whole system, but who knows... I may end up parting it out and if I do, that mobo would be a great option. GREAT! And it's a p45 board, so you'd still be able to find people here who love you, jaja.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> yer iv changed to the P5Q-E and im already starting to wish i dint change iv already had enuff of it iv tryed looking for this sli hack and the website dont work and the only site a can find dont work nether why cant it just work ill carry on looking but if i dont get itsorted soon ill rip the thing out donno lol or n e chance can some 1 do i guide coz im gettin nowere and it wood be so appreciative or it


Try the HyperSLI 0.7 beta.
I've been using it with my 470s and my P5Q-E with no problems.

All I do is install 295.73 nvidia drivers, install the patch and it works. I remember the original SLI hack being more complicated but if you haven't tried HyperSLI it's great.








If you are using hyperSLI already I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Try the HyperSLI 0.7 beta.
> I've been using it with my 470s and my P5Q-E with no problems.
> All I do is install 295.73 nvidia drivers, install the patch and it works. I remember the original SLI hack being more complicated but if you haven't tried HyperSLI it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using hyperSLI already I don't know what to tell you.


+rep. Love when people are helpful!


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Try the HyperSLI 0.7 beta.
> I've been using it with my 470s and my P5Q-E with no problems.
> All I do is install 295.73 nvidia drivers, install the patch and it works. I remember the original SLI hack being more complicated but if you haven't tried HyperSLI it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using hyperSLI already I don't know what to tell you.


nice 1 just found that aswell just about to give up lol but +1 for that any wayz got it goin every thing seems o be running fine now and got a 4.11ghz OC on my cpu was gonna sort out he cpu-z and everything later on tmz was gonna do it today but i have been called into work but spose i can leave it stress testing for few hours while im out

other thing is my mobo seems to be bit tempermental on starting after playin in bios im not sure atm but im working on it i have a stable OC setting saved but it seems to choose if its gonna have to start have to turn it on a few times (like ma car in the cold lol) iv been reading somit bowt cold boots never come across it b4 but n e wayz thx for the help guys


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey ocman!
> I've updated my album so can you please update the link on the first page with this :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/622170/id/778826/
> 
> Cheers


Those photos are delicious *cvtmih*! Updated!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Try the HyperSLI 0.7 beta.
> I've been using it with my 470s and my P5Q-E with no problems.
> 
> All I do is install 295.73 nvidia drivers, install the patch and it works. I remember the original SLI hack being more complicated but if you haven't tried HyperSLI it's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using hyperSLI already I don't know what to tell you.


Thanks for helping out *Mike-IRL*!









Would you like to join this club?

I believe I also have something like that already included in the 1st page!









*HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (NEW: HyperSLI Beta that works with all MBs!)*


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey ocman!
> I've updated my album so can you please update the link on the first page with this :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/image/view/album/622170/id/778826/
> 
> Cheers


Hey *cvtmih*, I'm not sure I mentioned it before, but I love you build! The black-orange combo looks great!







What fans are those?

@ *ocman*, thanks for keeping the frontpage updated!









And thanks *Mike-IRL* for stopping by and leading a hand!


----------



## RedStapler

Woooo! I think I've got the Antec Skeleton case sold... someone local googled it, found it on OCN, and signed up just to message me for it.


----------



## cvtmih

@ ocman & jetpak12

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it.
The fans and the case are from Xigmatek.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Spoiler: Warning: Quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Those photos are delicious *cvtmih*! Updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping out *Mike-IRL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to join this club?
> 
> I believe I also have something like that already included in the 1st page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (NEW: HyperSLI Beta that works with all MBs!)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> +rep. Love when people are helpful!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> nice 1 just found that aswell just about to give up lol but +1 for that any wayz got it goin every thing seems o be running fine now and got a 4.11ghz OC on my cpu was gonna sort out he cpu-z and everything later on tmz was gonna do it today but i have been called into work but spose i can leave it stress testing for few hours while im out
> other thing is my mobo seems to be bit tempermental on starting after playin in bios im not sure atm but im working on it i have a stable OC setting saved but it seems to choose if its gonna have to start have to turn it on a few times (like ma car in the cold lol) iv been reading somit bowt cold boots never come across it b4 but n e wayz thx for the help guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hey *cvtmih*, I'm not sure I mentioned it before, but I love you build! The black-orange combo looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are those?
> @ *ocman*, thanks for keeping the frontpage updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks *Mike-IRL* for stopping by and leading a hand!






@ocman, Yeah, I'd like to. Thanks.








It took me a while to realise what you meant there, I thought you meant the SLI hack thread you linked to until I thought about it.








And thanks to the rest of you for the feedback, nice to know I'm appreciated.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Quotes
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Those photos are delicious *cvtmih*! Updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping out *Mike-IRL*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to join this club?
> 
> I believe I also have something like that already included in the 1st page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOWTO: SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard (NEW: HyperSLI Beta that works with all MBs!)*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> +rep. Love when people are helpful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> nice 1 just found that aswell just about to give up lol but +1 for that any wayz got it goin every thing seems o be running fine now and got a 4.11ghz OC on my cpu was gonna sort out he cpu-z and everything later on tmz was gonna do it today but i have been called into work but spose i can leave it stress testing for few hours while im out
> other thing is my mobo seems to be bit tempermental on starting after playin in bios im not sure atm but im working on it i have a stable OC setting saved but it seems to choose if its gonna have to start have to turn it on a few times (like ma car in the cold lol) iv been reading somit bowt cold boots never come across it b4 but n e wayz thx for the help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hey *cvtmih*, I'm not sure I mentioned it before, but I love you build! The black-orange combo looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are those?
> @ *ocman*, thanks for keeping the frontpage updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks *Mike-IRL* for stopping by and leading a hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ocman, Yeah, I'd like to. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to realise what you meant there, I thought you meant the SLI hack thread you linked to until I thought about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to the rest of you for the feedback, nice to know I'm appreciated.
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard Mike-IRL!









Cheers!


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard *Marctraider*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your BIOS settings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you are getting help from club members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can make use of the info found in the 1st page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to use RigBuilder to fill in your system specs, so you don't have to restate the list when you post for help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* Hi guys, I've got back from work and had dinner...


Thank you, and I will do what you've requested









I'm having a bit of a problem with overclocking still. My GTL's are all tuned perfectly, I finally found the CPU/NB clock skews that let me boot with 500mhz+ FSB, but the system keeps freezing as soon as I start prime95. (CPU in this statium is clocked down, and memory is not at the limit either, so those two can be excluded from the list)

I cant figure out what the problem is. Bumping up the VTT voltage and NB voltage doesn't seem to have any effect at all for the freezing. I hardly get errors in prime95 (Non really) because the real culprit is just that the system keeps freezing.

Perhaps 500± FSB is just a bad number and I should try my luck higher (510+) perhaps?
The other weird thing is that the lowest clock skew numbers that even let me boot 500Mhz FSB is 300ps/100ps (CPU/NB Skew) and go up to 700ps/500ps (maximum where it still boots at 500FSB). Ive seen some templates of people that are having 500mhz or even higher and still have these settings on auto or normal. Perhaps my CPU's are just going out of sync at this FSB speed and there is nothing to do about it?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Thank you, and I will do what you've requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a bit of a problem with overclocking still. My GTL's are all tuned perfectly, I finally found the CPU/NB clock skews that let me boot with 500mhz+ FSB, but the system keeps freezing as soon as I start prime95. (CPU in this statium is clocked down, and memory is not at the limit either, so those two can be excluded from the list)
> I cant figure out what the problem is. Bumping up the VTT voltage and NB voltage doesn't seem to have any effect at all for the freezing. I hardly get errors in prime95 (Non really) because the real culprit is just that the system keeps freezing.
> Perhaps 500± FSB is just a bad number and I should try my luck higher (510+) perhaps?
> The other weird thing is that the lowest clock skew numbers that even let me boot 500Mhz FSB is 300ps/100ps (CPU/NB Skew) and go up to 700ps/500ps (maximum where it still boots at 500FSB). Ive seen some templates of people that are having 500mhz or even higher and still have these settings on auto or normal. Perhaps my CPU's are just going out of sync at this FSB speed and there is nothing to do about it?


I get the same freezing when going for high FSB and stability testing, I can boot 500x8 and run benches all day but as soon as the system is stressed it freezes.
PLL voltage makes a big difference to my mzx FSB with a Q6600, so does my board's performance level setting.
If you have the option to change your performance level, try relaxing it to 10 assuming you haven't already.
I've gone as far as 513MHz for benching but the highest I can remember getting stable is 488, I'd say drop to your highest stable setting and make small tweaks from there to go higher.


----------



## rudderz666

just thouz id stop by with this been playin around today and thouz id try my luck with 4GB insted of 8GB ram and look just runing test atm ill let yaz no how i get on gonna work on my volts thou
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2297238


----------



## RedStapler

Aaaand she's gone. The Max2Formula system is in someone else's hands now. QQ

But! I'm heading to walmart with a friend in just over an hour to get lined up for the midnight release of ipad3's...


----------



## KingT

What's up guys..









I have been testing my *Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz CL9, 1.65V 4GB* x 2 memory [KHX1600C9D3B1/4G]..

It works perfectly @ stock 1600Mhz, 1.65V, 9-9-9-27 and Command Rate= 1T

I wanted to see if I could get some OC on it..









First I tried 1866MHz with stock timings 9-9-9-27 and 1.65V, system didn't boot to Windows..

Then I tried to lower timings @ 1600MHz to 8-8-8-24, 1.65V, CR= 1T and it crashed in *Prime 95 Custom 4096 - 4096K, 6GB test*..

So I gave up and today (few days later) i wanted to see if i could get memory stable @ 1866MHz with some of my timings changed..

I noticed that a lot of 1866MHz RAM kits use 9-11-9-27 timings so I tried that..

Now *I'm 2hrs into Prime 95 Custom 4096K - 4096K 6GB test*,perfectly *stable* with @ *1866MHz, 9-11-9-27, CR= 1T, 1.65V.*.

I have also added a bit of *VCCIO voltage* (memory controller) I have set it from 1.060V at AUTO setting to *manual 1.087V*..

My memory bandwidth also increased from 20GB/s @ 1600MHz to 22GB/s in MaxMeM benchmark:








..

Not bad for a 75$ memory..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* Well Done!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Aaaand she's gone. The Max2Formula system is in someone else's hands now. QQ
> 
> But! I'm heading to walmart with a friend in just over an hour to get lined up for the midnight release of ipad3's...


Good for you RedStapler! Not much stock left up North here... for all capacity models...


----------



## RedStapler

Thanks ocman! I got to WalMart at about 11 (Because there aren't any within 45 minutes of my house) and immediately got in line. Me and my friend were in positions 22 and 23. Turns out the store had "5 of each model, for a total of 30 units." I was very worried all that would be left were 4G models - which I was totally uninterested in - but when I got up to the front of the line, they had exactly ONE 16GB Wifi model left, and it was black, which was my #1 choice. Woooo! A very auspicious day!

I've downloaded the You vs Cat app... pretty soon I'll see if I can get one of my cats to play with me.

Anyway, this was totally a lot of fun. I have never before waited in a line for a product launch and was definitely not into the idea of the Apple Store with many hours of waiting and all the madness. I was really glad I chose to hoof it down to Federal Way to go to the 24 hour Wal-Mart. As it turned out, there were only about 45 or 50 people in line, in total, so while about 20 of them got turned away, the majority got gear, and it didn't take more than 30 mins or so to get everyone done. Was super cool. (I did however, make friends with a really nice kid in line who was right behind me, who could only afford a 16GB wifi model... and as I said, I got the last one. I TRIED to buy a 32GB wifi model, just to help him out to ensure HE could grab the 16GB wifi, but they were all gone by the time I got up there, and everything else was 4G.. I felt sooooo bad... for a minute.)


Spoiler: A pic of the cat that will likely be too lazy to play with me.






.


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> What's up guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been testing my *Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz CL9, 1.65V 4GB* x 2 memory [KHX1600C9D3B1/4G]..
> It works perfectly @ stock 1600Mhz, 1.65V, 9-9-9-27 and Command Rate= 1T
> I wanted to see if I could get some OC on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I tried 1866MHz with stock timings 9-9-9-27 and 1.65V, system didn't boot to Windows..
> Then I tried to lower timings @ 1600MHz to 8-8-8-24, 1.65V, CR= 1T and it crashed in *Prime 95 Custom 4096 - 4096K, 6GB test*..
> So I gave up and today (few days later) i wanted to see if i could get memory stable @ 1866MHz with some of my timings changed..
> I noticed that a lot of 1866MHz RAM kits use 9-11-9-27 timings so I tried that..
> Now *I'm 2hrs into Prime 95 Custom 4096K - 4096K 6GB test*,perfectly *stable* with @ *1866MHz, 9-11-9-27, CR= 1T, 1.65V.*.
> I have also added a bit of *VCCIO voltage* (memory controller) I have set it from 1.060V at AUTO setting to *manual 1.087V*..
> My memory bandwidth also increased from 20GB/s @ 1600MHz to 22GB/s in MaxMeM benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Not bad for a 75$ memory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Very nice results mate!
Yes, this Kingston memory is very nice indeed.
I'm also quite happy with mine running @ 1353MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.60v


----------



## photoeye

Would anyone mind helping a newb get DDR3 memory running on a P5Q Pro Turbo?

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
BIOS v. 0602
OS: Win7 Ultimate 64-bit

Not sure what else is important here.

I saw on a couple sites that 1066/1333 DDR3 memory could run on this Mobo. So I called Asus to confirm this before purchasing any memory and was told that it could run it (even though it's not listed in the specs), but I would have to set the timings manually. I was in a hurry so I didn't dig any further. Today I called again and was told that this Mobo does not support DDR3 in any way. Tech support pretty much ended the conversation there.

I'm not having much luck figuring this out on my own. So any help would be much appreciated. I'd really like to install 16GB of RAM without paying through the nose for DDR2.

Many thanks,
Jason


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *photoeye*
> 
> Would anyone mind helping a newb get DDR3 memory running on a P5Q Pro Turbo?
> CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
> BIOS v. 0602
> OS: Win7 Ultimate 64-bit
> Not sure what else is important here.
> I saw on a couple sites that 1066/1333 DDR3 memory could run on this Mobo. So I called Asus to confirm this before purchasing any memory and was told that it could run it (even though it's not listed in the specs), but I would have to set the timings manually. I was in a hurry so I didn't dig any further. Today I called again and was told that this Mobo does not support DDR3 in any way. Tech support pretty much ended the conversation there.
> I'm not having much luck figuring this out on my own. So any help would be much appreciated. I'd really like to install 16GB of RAM without paying through the nose for DDR2.
> Many thanks,
> Jason


DDR3 memory cannot be installed into DDR2 slot on the motherboard as it's differently keyed..

P5Q Pro TURBO does not support DDR3 memory, its ONLY DDR2!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## photoeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> DDR3 memory cannot be installed into DDR2 slot on the motherboard as it's differently keyed..
> P5Q Pro TURBO does not support DDR3 memory, its ONLY DDR2!!!
> CHEERS..


Thanks for the info









Just so everyone knows, I got my information from Legenhardware.com review of the P5Q Pro Turbo (which is linked to in this thread).

_*Quote:
In order to support the latest DDR memory types, the Memory Controller Hub (MCH) features wider buses that support Dual-Channel DDR2 at 667/800/1066 and DDR3 at 1066/1333, for up to an incredible 16GB of memory. ASUS also supports native DDR2-1300 memory with the P5Q Pro Turbo through overclocking.*_


----------



## Petrol

easiest way to check is if board RAM slot has a bridge that corresponds with an indent in your RAM's PCB then it's not DDR3 compatible.


----------



## ocman

Hi photoeye! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Our ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo only take DDR2 RAMs... DDR3 RAMs are not supported... as you will have trouble fitting DDR3 RAMs into DDR2 RAM slots.









It seems that the website review has a typo there.


----------



## hellojustinr

Hi you can add me in to the list of Asus P5Q Pro Turbo owners there as well, I've gotten it up and running with Mac OSX Lion perfectly as well.

I have a problem though, when I first got my setup a few months ago it gave me a huge boost from my AMD Athlon X2 4800+ setup, and overclocking made it even better, however recently, after flashing shaumux's BIOS, performance has been on a downlow, stutters in many games, everything went back to near normal when I put default settings and reoverclocked, but it's still not anywhere near what I should be getting with a HD 5850, 25FPS with GTA IV? I usually get 40FPS.


----------



## hellojustinr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> Hi you can add me in to the list of Asus P5Q Pro Turbo owners there as well, I've gotten it up and running with Mac OSX Lion perfectly as well.
> I have a problem though, when I first got my setup a few months ago it gave me a huge boost from my AMD Athlon X2 4800+ setup, and overclocking made it even better, however recently, after flashing shaumux's BIOS, performance has been on a downlow, stutters in many games, everything went back to near normal when I put default settings and reoverclocked, but it's still not anywhere near what I should be getting with a HD 5850, 25FPS with GTA IV? I usually get 40FPS.


btw, my guide on getting Mac OSX Lion up and running perfectly with my configuration is at http://hellojustinrtech.blogspot.com/2012/03/installing-mac-osx-lion-on-p5q-pro.html . Setup was super easy, straightforward and simple.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> What's up guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been testing my *Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz CL9, 1.65V 4GB* x 2 memory [KHX1600C9D3B1/4G]..
> It works perfectly @ stock 1600Mhz, 1.65V, 9-9-9-27 and Command Rate= 1T
> I wanted to see if I could get some OC on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First I tried 1866MHz with stock timings 9-9-9-27 and 1.65V, system didn't boot to Windows..
> Then I tried to lower timings @ 1600MHz to 8-8-8-24, 1.65V, CR= 1T and it crashed in *Prime 95 Custom 4096 - 4096K, 6GB test*..
> So I gave up and today (few days later) i wanted to see if i could get memory stable @ 1866MHz with some of my timings changed..
> I noticed that a lot of 1866MHz RAM kits use 9-11-9-27 timings so I tried that..
> Now *I'm 2hrs into Prime 95 Custom 4096K - 4096K 6GB test*,perfectly *stable* with @ *1866MHz, 9-11-9-27, CR= 1T, 1.65V.*.
> I have also added a bit of *VCCIO voltage* (memory controller) I have set it from 1.060V at AUTO setting to *manual 1.087V*..
> My memory bandwidth also increased from 20GB/s @ 1600MHz to 22GB/s in MaxMeM benchmark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Not bad for a 75$ memory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Is your memory the same as this one? I checked using the info you provided and it seems to be. However, my next question is that this board only supports DDR2









http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057Q4AGW/ref=asc_df_B0057Q4AGW7040886?smid=A2MP6RZRUZ63MC&tag=googlecouk06-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B0057Q4AGW


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi majnu! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deluxe is not the same as PRO Turbo, but I believe BIOS settings are in common... the differences are Deluxe has more bells and whistles like the extra ports and more gtl options to play around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can definite reference the common settings listed in the 1st page as a start for overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post your questions and your hd rig pics here in the owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!


Thanks for the welcome mate.

I'm really anxious about overclocking as I have never done it before. Even reading the guides on the first page as left me somewhat dumb founded.

I have left some pictures of my specs and temperatures which I get at idle load. So hopefully someone would be kind enough to point me to the right bios for my P5Q Deluxe motherboard and which template I should follow.










































My Specs are:
OCZ 650 PSU
Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler
E8600 CPU
4870x2 Radeon 2Gig
Corsair 4Gig RAM. (Will get the seriel numbers later as I need to open the case)

Thanks


----------



## ocman

Hi hellojustinr! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Thanks for the share!









Would you consider adding links for the patches or mods for your guide?









As for BIOS, make sure you load optimized default settings after you flash with latest official 0602 BIOS!









Happy modding and overclocking!


----------



## Marctraider

Well I've made some progress with my Q9450 overclocking!

I'm now @ 485/490MHz FSB and I think I can resolve the system freezing by putting my CPU Differential Amplitude to 1000mV. The errors I got before I could resolve with adjusting my NB GTL a little bit.

If I get it not to freeze at 485/490Mhz the only thing left is to drop my VTT voltage and adjust my GTLRef's on that


----------



## jetpak12

Hello again guys, I just got back from Spring Break.









Looks like everyone has making good progress on their systems, all on different fronts.









I just put in my order for my watercooling setup!







Hopefully this will help me get my rear in gear and work on mine too.

My current to-do list:
1) Reinstall Windows 7 (current install got screwy and won't activate







)
2) Learn/tweak P5Q3 motherboard to maximize OC on E8500.
3) Sell old P5Q Pro + E8500 and install Q9550.
4) Install watercooling.
5) Overclock Q9550 to the max!
6) ???
7) *Profit*









It might take me a while, but I'm back to working on it.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hello again guys, I just got back from Spring Break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone has making good progress on their systems, all on different fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put in my order for my watercooling setup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will help me get my rear in gear and work on mine too.
> My current to-do list:
> 1) Reinstall Windows 7 (current install got screwy and won't activate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2) Learn/tweak P5Q3 motherboard to maximize OC on E8500.
> 3) Sell old P5Q Pro + E8500 and install Q9550.
> 4) Install watercooling.
> 5) Overclock Q9550 to the max!
> 6) ???
> 7) *Profit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might take me a while, but I'm back to working on it.


Sweet! I'm eager to see how much you can pump through that Q9550 with watercooling setup vs my Q9450 Air system especially your FSB wall, I'm almost done tuning mine to the max so I will post my final Bios Setup later this week







I must say that its alot harder to overclock a Quad with optimized GTLRef values and stuff, and keep all the cores stable but its a nice and challenging procedure









(You would assume with Q9550 and up they would use chips from a better branch or so, and it has a higher multiplier so you have more luck with pushing the Core clock then me, Althought my chip seems fine since its stable 3.8Ghz with only 1.225v, if it wasnt for the low Multiplier I'm sure I could achieve 4.0GHz or even above with 1.35v or so


----------



## rudderz666

i seem to of run into a prob that now i cant seem to start my pc with 8gb ram it will start with 4gb which sucks because i took out 4gb to see if would help my oc and it did XD but now i wanted to try again with 8gb but now even with all bios on default it still wont budge any ideas it run 8gb before fine for ages :-/ till now...


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> i seem to of run into a prob that now i cant seem to start my pc with 8gb ram it will start with 4gb which sucks because i took out 4gb to see if would help my oc and it did XD but now i wanted to try again with 8gb but now even with all bios on default it still wont budge any ideas it run 8gb before fine for ages :-/ till now...


Uh-oh. You're sure you didn't actually damaged the modules you took out of the system? >_>
I mean, Electro Static Discharge or something? :O

Every system should boot with 8GB of memory normally speaking, especially at Default bios values and when the mainboard supports it, at least... yours DID support it. Very odd. Have you tried the modules you took out earlier seperately or replace them with the other two and see if they still work? :O


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Sweet! I'm eager to see how much you can pump through that Q9550 with watercooling setup vs my Q9450 Air system especially your FSB wall, I'm almost done tuning mine to the max so I will post my final Bios Setup later this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that its alot harder to overclock a Quad with optimized GTLRef values and stuff, and keep all the cores stable but its a nice and challenging procedure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You would assume with Q9550 and up they would use chips from a better branch or so, and it has a higher multiplier so you have more luck with pushing the Core clock then me, Althought my chip seems fine since its stable 3.8Ghz with only 1.225v, if it wasnt for the low Multiplier I'm sure I could achieve 4.0GHz or even above with 1.35v or so


Yeah, I'm excited about it too.







One of the main reasons I'm sticking with the E8500 in my new board is to help me learn it, since it is easier to OC Duos than Quads, as you said.

Unfortunately, my Quad is a C1 instead of an E0, but I got it for so cheap I can't complain. Does anyone know the main difference between C1 and E0? I'm guessing that in practical terms it will just be required vcore to reach a certain OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudderz666*
> 
> i seem to of run into a prob that now i cant seem to start my pc with 8gb ram it will start with 4gb which sucks because i took out 4gb to see if would help my oc and it did XD but now i wanted to try again with 8gb but now even with all bios on default it still wont budge any ideas it run 8gb before fine for ages :-/ till now...


Just keep re-seating the RAM. I had a problem with my OCZ ram and P5Q Pro where it wouldn't detect one of the RAM sticks, so I just kept swapping them around and reseating them until it did, and then it worked fine.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, I'm excited about it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the main reasons I'm sticking with the E8500 in my new board is to help me learn it, since it is easier to OC Duos than Quads, as you said.
> Unfortunately, my Quad is a C1 instead of an E0, but I got it for so cheap I can't complain. Does anyone know the main difference between C1 and E0? I'm guessing that in practical terms it will just be required vcore to reach a certain OC.
> Just keep re-seating the RAM. I had a problem with my OCZ ram and P5Q Pro where it wouldn't detect one of the RAM sticks, so I just kept swapping them around and reseating them until it did, and then it worked fine.


Um, I'm not entirely sure what stepping I have. I think I have a C0/C1, arent the C0/1's newer Yorkfields? I'm not sure if thats unfortunate. I believe that the newer one adds Advanced Halt State feature and a little less power consumption but I'm not 100% sure.

Still whatever my stepping is the clock achievement is pretty good with the pretty low Vcore Imo.

---- Question about my overclock, got it stable at 480Mhz now with a VTT voltage of only 1.25v, but I cannot get to 490mhz without freezing not even with 1.4v VVT. Also it doesn't seem to be related to my clock skews because I've already tried fiddling around with it. Anyone has some suggestions? Perhaps its just an FSB hole?

Its not the DRAM because I can push that much further, also the Multiplier is at its lowest so non of those are holding me back.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Um, I'm not entirely sure what stepping I have. I think I have a C0/C1, arent the C0/1's newer Yorkfields? I'm not sure if thats unfortunate. I believe that the newer one adds Advanced Halt State feature and a little less power consumption but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Still whatever my stepping is the clock achievement is pretty good with the pretty low Vcore Imo.
> 
> ---- Question about my overclock, got it stable at 480Mhz now with a VTT voltage of only 1.25v, but I cannot get to 490mhz without freezing not even with 1.4v VVT. Also it doesn't seem to be related to my clock skews because I've already tried fiddling around with it. Anyone has some suggestions? Perhaps its just an FSB hole?
> 
> Its not the DRAM because I can push that much further, also the Multiplier is at its lowest so non of those are holding me back.


Hmm, it seems that Q9450s were only released in C1/C0 steppings. The E0 stepping is actually newer/"better", but I would agree that your overclock and vcore look very good.

Btw, you can check your stepping by running CPU-z:



I'm sorry I can't help you with your FSB troubles, my last board topped out around 475 as well, despite the RAM being able to go higher too.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hmm, it seems that Q9450s were only released in C1/C0 steppings. The E0 stepping is actually newer/"better", but I would agree that your overclock and vcore look very good.
> Btw, you can check your stepping by running CPU-z:
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help you with your FSB troubles, my last board topped out around 475 as well, despite the RAM being able to go higher too.


Yeh I'll check it out when I'm in Winblows







So is 480Mhz a reasonably OC for a 45nm Quad? I suppose its not bad since stock FSB is 333 :/ I can't really figure out what other people are having as OC, some youtube videos about people pushing it to 500MHz but most of it is just Bootable OC but not 24/7 stable. I can boot 510Mhz as well but thats not gonna cut it for a 24/7 stable setup hehe.


----------



## KingT

I ran Super Pi 1M @ *517MHz FSB* on Q9550..

My *P5Q Pro* board topped out @ ~ 525MHz FSB, *it did 530MHz* and died on me.. (blew VRM on Phase for CPU)..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1741603










My *P5QC* did *512MHz FSB* w/ Q9550 and 2x 4GB DDR3.. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057763

CHEERS..


----------



## Marctraider

Sweet







too bad it died though. I'm not aiming for the extreme levels really in terms of voltage/heat but the highest FSB possible with the least voltage bumps.

I've read somewhere that running FSB/RAM at 1:1 ratio will put much more stess on the P45 Northbridge and requires more voltage then when using a different ratio? I thought I read that somewhere but I'm not sure, can someone confirm this? Because at 466MHz FSB a voltage of 1.20v (with a different fsb/ram ratio) was more then enough to keep it stable, now at 480Mhz (with ram at 1:1) it requires 1.37-1.39v to keep it stable without my system freezing.

(I do use 3 memory modules and running two cards in crossfire)


----------



## hellojustinr

Wow guys something is definitely wrong with my system, can anybody help me?

If you look here http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3974203

My 3DMark score for my CPU is extremely low, like 3000 points lower than normal, and that's when overclocked 4GHz, I've tried all the settings, changing and everything.

FSB is at 445, RAM is at a 890MHz for a 1:1 CPU:FSB ratio, and VCore is at 1.33v while the rest I left at Auto (I tried to change it to default values, but it gave me bad performance in games)

When I first got this E8400, it was extremely fast, it was only like two months ago I got this with my P5Q Pro Turbo. Now it's heavily lagging on me when I play GTA IV, at first I thought it was my GPU so I switched my 4890 out for a 5850 (2x as fast) and it still didn't solve the problem. So I put everything back to default settings, then reapplied my overclock, and it was running a lot smoother, but still not as smooth as before. That's when I tried the 3DMark Vantage benchmarking and it gave me an extremely low score for my CPU.

Can anybody help me on this issue?


----------



## Marctraider

Try with some different program than 3Dmark, Aida64 or Performance Test from Passmark and compare with different CPU's. That way you can see if the cpu is really the culprit










But leaving everything on Auto is generally a bad idea unless you do not go over the standard FSB frequency of your CPU. If you keep stuff at Auto the heat generation is much higher and can potentially destroy your components. VTT termination voltage and PLL Voltage are often set to way too high voltage levels that even go beyond the Intel Maximum Tolerances. Lets not hope that your components are degrading as we speak.

Out of curiousity what are your VTT/PLL voltages on Auto at 445Mhz fsb?


----------



## hellojustinr

Oh, what values do you think I should put, I've tried looking everywhere but they still don't get me answers on what values I should put. Not all E8400's are the same, yeah I understand that, but does not anyone know like between what and what numbers I should put into these values. I've tried manually setting it myself but it only gives me even poorer performance.


----------



## hellojustinr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Try with some different program than 3Dmark, Aida64 or Performance Test from Passmark and compare with different CPU's. That way you can see if the cpu is really the culprit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But leaving everything on Auto is generally a bad idea unless you do not go over the standard FSB frequency of your CPU. If you keep stuff at Auto the heat generation is much higher and can potentially destroy your components. VTT termination voltage and PLL Voltage are often set to way too high voltage levels that even go beyond the Intel Maximum Tolerances. Lets not hope that your components are degrading as we speak.
> Out of curiousity what are your VTT/PLL voltages on Auto at 445Mhz fsb?


Another thing is, I'm not sure how to check VTT/PLL voltages when set at Auto since it doesn't show me on BIOS.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> Another thing is, I'm not sure how to check VTT/PLL voltages when set at Auto since it doesn't show me on BIOS.


Hi there! Welcome to OCN. To check your voltages use HW monitor. Keep trying! These guysre really knowledgable. You're in a good place to get some help,


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> Another thing is, I'm not sure how to check VTT/PLL voltages when set at Auto since it doesn't show me on BIOS.


Oh right, I don't have the same mainboard as you, because my bios actually shows the current voltage of all my components.

Well for the PLL you most likely want to keep that on standard, which should be 1.50v±,(Intel's standard) and at most 1.60v but its highly unlikely for an FSB of 445Mhz to increase the PLL voltage to get it stable.

Standard VTT voltage for your processor is about 1.20v and an overclock of 445mhz FSB without GTL tuning I'd say 1.3V is more then enough. Absolute maximum for your CPU is 1.45v but in principle Intel's saying that this is already way above the normal safe operating voltage and could harm your CPU or at least degrade it alot faster.

My Quad system is running stable now at 480MHz with only 1.23-1.29v VTT. Before I tweaked the GTL values i had to put it on 1.36-1.40v to keep it from freezing. (Old values were still somewhat in the 'safe' range of immediate danger but I was not comfortable with it, tuning my GTL's allowed me to drop the voltage alot









The PLL and VTT voltages are the ones to keep a close eye on, too high and you may fry your CPU.

Its easy to put them at a high number for the sake of overclocking but the real deal is to keep everything as low as possible with adjusted GTL Reference voltages.

If you've ran with all those settings on Auto for all that time, nobody here can guess what of an effect it might have had on your system's components. Alot of P45 mainboards put the voltages at pretty high levels when you keep the settings on auto and manually adjust your FSB to overclocking levels (400+MHz). Since your computer hasn't really gave an indication of instability except for the weird slowdown I wouldn't think something was damaged, but who knows.)

For the Northbridge (Assuming you have P45 NB) 1.2v approximately should be more then enough for that FSB, perhaps even too high. I can achieve 1.20v stability with my Quad at 466MHz FSB, your NB with dual core CPU and 445MHz wouldn't need more then 1.2v. Standard is 1.1v by Intels specs but 1.2v is not abnormal when fitting 4 memory modules in the mainboard and/or running Crossfire cards. 1.3/1.35v is still considered reasonably safe by most of us (At least by me







), but >1.35v/1.40v is getting into the riskzone for faster degradation.


----------



## jetpak12

So I just spent over an hour playing with various overclock settings and NOTHING was working. I was really perplexed when I still got BSODs with everything set to AUTO. Turns out that at one point the BIOS was completely reset to stock and it got changed to IDE mode, while my HDD was set for ACHI. Sure enough, flipped to ACHI and booted like a charm.









I did find this thread over at XtremeSystems which should help for those of us playing around with GTL settings. I haven't been able to find anything that works to my satisfaction yet though. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## cichy45

Hi guys, I hope you can help me.
I'm running C2D E6550(Stepping B, rev. G0) on P5Q Pro(BIOS 2/23/2009) motherboard, and I can't go past 465FSB frequency.
PC will bot on any FSB settings on stock voltages (except for OC'ed DDR), but on 470MHz and up everything I get is black screen after saving BIOS setup. Settings for 533FSB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/3080#post_13339125


also didn't managed to break the 465 wall.
I hope you can help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## hellojustinr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Oh right, I don't have the same mainboard as you, because my bios actually shows the current voltage of all my components.
> Well for the PLL you most likely want to keep that on standard, which should be 1.50v±,(Intel's standard) and at most 1.60v but its highly unlikely for an FSB of 445Mhz to increase the PLL voltage to get it stable.
> Standard VTT voltage for your processor is about 1.20v and an overclock of 445mhz FSB without GTL tuning I'd say 1.3V is more then enough. Absolute maximum for your CPU is 1.45v but in principle Intel's saying that this is already way above the normal safe operating voltage and could harm your CPU or at least degrade it alot faster.
> My Quad system is running stable now at 480MHz with only 1.23-1.29v VTT. Before I tweaked the GTL values i had to put it on 1.36-1.40v to keep it from freezing. (Old values were still somewhat in the 'safe' range of immediate danger but I was not comfortable with it, tuning my GTL's allowed me to drop the voltage alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PLL and VTT voltages are the ones to keep a close eye on, too high and you may fry your CPU.
> Its easy to put them at a high number for the sake of overclocking but the real deal is to keep everything as low as possible with adjusted GTL Reference voltages.
> If you've ran with all those settings on Auto for all that time, nobody here can guess what of an effect it might have had on your system's components. Alot of P45 mainboards put the voltages at pretty high levels when you keep the settings on auto and manually adjust your FSB to overclocking levels (400+MHz). Since your computer hasn't really gave an indication of instability except for the weird slowdown I wouldn't think something was damaged, but who knows.)
> For the Northbridge (Assuming you have P45 NB) 1.2v approximately should be more then enough for that FSB, perhaps even too high. I can achieve 1.20v stability with my Quad at 466MHz FSB, your NB with dual core CPU and 445MHz wouldn't need more then 1.2v. Standard is 1.1v by Intels specs but 1.2v is not abnormal when fitting 4 memory modules in the mainboard and/or running Crossfire cards. 1.3/1.35v is still considered reasonably safe by most of us (At least by me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but >1.35v/1.40v is getting into the riskzone for faster degradation.


Thanks! I'll try those out. And by slowdowns I mean like frequent lag spikes, especially in Grand Theft Auto IV, and I know it's the processor because when I change out some settings, it gets faster, and sometimes slower.


----------



## hellojustinr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So I just spent over an hour playing with various overclock settings and NOTHING was working. I was really perplexed when I still got BSODs with everything set to AUTO. Turns out that at one point the BIOS was completely reset to stock and it got changed to IDE mode, while my HDD was set for ACHI. Sure enough, flipped to ACHI and booted like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find this thread over at XtremeSystems which should help for those of us playing around with GTL settings. I haven't been able to find anything that works to my satisfaction yet though. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


OHHHHH that's what it's for wow


----------



## majnu

Hi I'm hoping someone will be able to help with my overclock since I now have a quad core cpu.

Components:
Q9550 Quad Core
4Gig Corsair CM2X2048 XM52-8500 1066 5-5-515 2.1V
P5Q Deluxe with latest Bios from Asus website

I have been given some screen shots to get 4Ghz but when I applied the settings; hit F10 to save and went back into Windows CPU-Z didn't show any changes.





Can anyone advise please?
Should I be using the modded Bios' shown on the first page?

Edit - I can't even obtain the bios' since the SOPA action against mega upload. Does anyone know where I can get these from now? The P5Q deluxe ones from Ket is what I need (same as in the link here http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2200#post_12672910)


----------



## majnu

Why does my cpu run at 2ghz at stock? I have speedstep disabled or enabled and it makes no difference.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Hi I'm hoping someone will be able to help with my overclock since I now have a quad core cpu.
> Components:
> Q9550 Quad Core
> 4Gig Corsair CM2X2048 XM52-8500 1066 5-5-515 2.1V
> P5Q Deluxe with latest Bios from Asus website
> I have been given some screen shots to get 4Ghz but when I applied the settings; hit F10 to save and went back into Windows CPU-Z didn't show any changes.
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise please?
> Should I be using the modded Bios' shown on the first page?
> Edit - I can't even obtain the bios' since the SOPA action against mega upload. Does anyone know where I can get these from now? The P5Q deluxe ones from Ket is what I need (same as in the link here http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2200#post_12672910)


Your FSB Termination voltage is way too high man. At >1.4v you'd have to watch yourself.
Mhh I've never encountered this. Seems your BIOS doesn't save your settings somehow. Perhaps the board is refusing to apply certain settings because you are way above some of the safe specs, no idea. I don't have the exact same board.

Another possibility is that it actually tries to boot with those settings and fail, and re-post with the default values. But it should give an overclocking failed warning, at least my board does









I wonder though where'd you get that number 472Mhz FSB from, did it ever boot at that FSB before?


----------



## majnu

I was supplied those settings from someone on YouTube who ran BF3 overclocked on those settings for his Q9550.

I've ran the settings and I keep getting bsod and memory dump problems.

I did look at King T's but his terminology was hard to follow, as he had (x) in some settings and I didn't know what it meant. Also he runs a modified bios and had additional settings which I couldn't apply.

A screen shot was easier to follow. I'm going back to stock settings in the meanwhile until I can get some assistance from members here


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I was supplied those settings from someone on YouTube who ran BF3 overclocked on those settings for his Q9550.
> I've ran the settings and I keep getting bsod and memory dump problems.
> I did look at King T's but his terminology was hard to follow, as he had (x) in some settings and I didn't know what it meant. Also he runs a modified bios and had additional settings which I couldn't apply.
> A screen shot was easier to follow. I'm going back to stock settings in the meanwhile until I can get some assistance from members here


Unfortunately copying someone elses settings is not the right way to begin your overclock and hardly ever works stable, because every chip/board is different. If the guy you copied the settings from optimized his overclock with lowest possible voltages 24/7 stable, a single 0.010mv difference is all it takes for your identical overclock not to be stable. Just a wild example.

Some people have managed 500FSB on a Q9450 but I know my own Q9450 will never reach that, perhaps with excessive voltages but I'm not willing to go that far.

I hope you manage to get some starting point for your overclock and that it actually applies the settings, perhaps other members here with the exact same board have experienced the same issue, if you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## majnu

I guess I thought using the templates was a good starting point and a reference which could be copied, but it looks like that doesn't work.


----------



## Marctraider

Still, if 472FSB wouldnt work a normal mainboard would tell you that the OC failed and reverted back to Default settings. Seems your BIos doesn't apply any setting at all so that basically means there hasnt been any overclocking going on until now. :/

What if you booted up into windows with the manual bios settings, and you reboot, are the settings still the same? What if you unplug your power cord and plug it back in after 30 seconds, does the bios retain your manual settings?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Still, if 472FSB wouldnt work a normal mainboard would tell you that the OC failed and reverted back to Default settings. Seems your BIos doesn't apply any setting at all so that basically means there hasnt been any overclocking going on until now. :/
> What if you booted up into windows with the manual bios settings, and you reboot, are the settings still the same? What if you unplug your power cord and plug it back in after 30 seconds, does the bios retain your manual settings?


sorry there was an error on my part, it did apply the changes but then I got bsod.


----------



## Marctraider

Ah right, that clears up alot of confusion, no problem









Ok then I've got some small suggestions you might want to try, these are estimated guesses but there is no harm in trying









- Drop your Multiplier to lowest, we want to test and stabilize the FSB so the CPU clock speed doesnt matter for now.
- Put your RAM ratio to 1:1 meaning your FSB is equal to your RAM speed in MHz. (So for a 472 FSB, your ram would be at 472Mhz (DDR944) Assuming your ram is DDR1066 you can exclude the ram from possibly obstacles. Also make sure your timings are set at least to what the memory is specified to run at on 1066Mhz or whatever.
- Put your strap on 333 or 400, 333 should work without a problem for that FSB speed though.
- Transaction Booster (tRD) can be left on Auto for now, you can always crank that down to lower levels later on.
- Average voltages for the FSB you want to reach without tuned GTL Reference voltages: 1.35v VTT, 1.55v PLL, 1.33v NB (MCH). Put your Vcore on something like 1.20v to make sure thats not the issue.
- If it still doesn't boot or works stable, try adjusting your skews and try all possible combinations, but 400ps+ shouldn't be needed for that level of FSB.
- Disable stuff like Spread Spectrum
- Sometimes adjusting CPU GTL Reference voltages and NB GTL Ref voltages are the only things left to stabilize your Overclock's FSB speed, or significantly increase your VTT/NB etc Voltages.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> Hi guys, I hope you can help me.
> I'm running C2D E6550(Stepping B, rev. G0) on P5Q Pro(BIOS 2/23/2009) motherboard, and I can't go past 465FSB frequency.
> PC will bot on any FSB settings on stock voltages (except for OC'ed DDR), but on 470MHz and up everything I get is black screen after saving BIOS setup. Settings for 533FSB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/3080#post_13339125
> 
> 
> also didn't managed to break the 465 wall.
> I hope you can help me. Thanks in advance


Hi cichy45! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Just skip the trouble FSB(s) if needed!









Check out post 1 and 2 in the 1st page of this club for pointers and reference.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## hellojustinr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Why does my cpu run at 2ghz at stock? I have speedstep disabled or enabled and it makes no difference.


I think you have to make sure Speedstep, and the C0 settings are disabled for it to reinforce the settings, as those settings downclock the CPU when not in use, energy saving tech.


----------



## majnu

Is it possible toget KET's modified Bios from somewhere else? All the bios files are on megaupload which has now shut down.


----------



## cichy45

@ocman
Thanks for your warm welcome









I was reading tips @ first page, but I am afraid my MoBo(or CPU) must be screwed up in some way. It is just impossible that I can boot up @ 465FSB on stock voltages, but can't boot 470FSB with [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] etc. Playing with GLT and FSB strap to NB also didn't help. I don't want to try extreme voltages as I am afraid of "cooking" my PC









Anyway, that Asus MoBo is way better than my previous (EVGA 650i Ultra), mainly because it was able to work only @ 2.6GHz without rising NB voltage.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> @ocman
> Thanks for your warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading tips @ first page, but I am afraid my MoBo(or CPU) must be screwed up in some way. It is just impossible that I can boot up @ 465FSB on stock voltages, but can't boot 470FSB with [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] etc. Playing with GLT and FSB strap to NB also didn't help. I don't want to try extreme voltages as I am afraid of "cooking" my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that Asus MoBo is way better than my previous (EVGA 650i Ultra), mainly because it was able to work only @ 2.6GHz without rising NB voltage.


Ah I forgot to say Hi as well ^^ Sorry!
Welcome!!

Mhh that sucks for not getting anywhere past 470MHz FSB








You sure that your RAM is not holding you back? And I assume you took the lowest multiplier to take the CPU out of the question as well?

I'm getting a headache from this GTL tuning right about now, but i'm getting there


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Is it possible toget KET's modified Bios from somewhere else? All the bios files are on megaupload which has now shut down.


People have been looking for it ever since MU shutdown, I'm not sure anyone has found one unfortunately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> @ocman
> Thanks for your warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading tips @ first page, but I am afraid my MoBo(or CPU) must be screwed up in some way. It is just impossible that I can boot up @ 465FSB on stock voltages, but can't boot 470FSB with [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] etc. Playing with GLT and FSB strap to NB also didn't help. I don't want to try extreme voltages as I am afraid of "cooking" my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, that Asus MoBo is way better than my previous (EVGA 650i Ultra), mainly because it was able to work only @ 2.6GHz without rising NB voltage.


When you say stock voltages, do you mean set to the default value (ie, actually set them), or leave them on AUTO? Because AUTO is likely increasing voltages for you to get to 465FSB.

Have you tried playing with the AI Transaction Booster and Performance level? The Pro is a little sensitive to these settings from my experience. Try changing the Performance level a little bit, and changing another setting (I forget the name ATM) that has lighter, light, moderate, etc. settings. Also enable the RAM pull-ins below those settings as well. All this might help.

And I would really recommend to *keep vFSB at or below 1.4V*. Don't want to blow out your motherboard, unless you have some really good cooling for it...


----------



## cichy45

Hi everyone







and thanks for all advice.

@Marctraider
Yes, multiplier set on 6(lowest possible, default is 7), and still no luck. But E6550 should run @3.6GHz without bigger problems.

Hm, I don't think that memory is holding me back. It is Kingston memory, default=800MHz, 1.8V, 5-5-5-18-2T, OC'ed= 920MHz, 1.94V, 5-5-5-18-2T. The only thing I was forced to do is rising voltage, and they now run happily. I think that [email protected] shouldn't need more than 1.98V. I used 2V and still black screen.

@jetpak12
Yup, stock I mean set by me, not on auto. I know that using AUTO on higher OC is a very bad thing









FSB termination voltage default/minimum = 1.5V, the other thing (forgot name) default is 1.3V.

I will try to play a bit with the DDR settings, but I think they should make my PC unstable rather than unbootable.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> Hi guys, I hope you can help me.
> I'm running C2D E6550(Stepping B, rev. G0) on P5Q Pro(BIOS 2/23/2009) motherboard, and I can't go past 465FSB frequency.
> PC will bot on any FSB settings on stock voltages (except for OC'ed DDR), but on 470MHz and up everything I get is black screen after saving BIOS setup. Settings for 533FSB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/3080#post_13339125
> 
> 
> also didn't managed to break the 465 wall.
> I hope you can help me. Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks for all advice.
> @Marctraider
> Yes, multiplier set on 6(lowest possible, default is 7), and still no luck. But E6550 should run @3.6GHz without bigger problems.
> Hm, I don't think that memory is holding me back. It is Kingston memory, default=800MHz, 1.8V, 5-5-5-18-2T, OC'ed= 920MHz, 1.94V, 5-5-5-18-2T. The only thing I was forced to do is rising voltage, and they now run happily. I think that [email protected] shouldn't need more than 1.98V. I used 2V and still black screen.
> @jetpak12
> Yup, stock I mean set by me, not on auto. I know that using AUTO on higher OC is a very bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSB termination voltage default/minimum = 1.5V, the other thing (forgot name) default is 1.3V.
> I will try to play a bit with the DDR settings, but I think they should make my PC unstable rather than unbootable.


Yeh what Jetpack said, the tRD (Transaction Booster or Performance Level) goes together with the RAM ratio, Strap and CL of your current memory. Some combo's dont work, some do. I know that with a 333FSB strap;

Memory at 1:1 ratio with any CAS only a performance level of 10 and some above that work.
Memory at 5:6 ratio with CAS 6, performance level 9 works.

At least thats true on my board, not 100% sure about the rest but there are some restrictions here :/

For the VTT (FSB Termination volt) Intel states 1.45v as the absolute maximum for your Processor (From E6xxx series datasheet, and even at 1.40/1.45 intel cannot guarantee longevity or no damage that could occur at those FSB ratings. Standard is 1.2/1.25v out of my head. There have been reports of damaged CPU's because of too high VTT voltages on 45nm CPU's (>1.45v)

1.5v would probably be OK for 65nm chips but not this one!

PLL is 1.50v standard for you CPU.

Mesa thinks you mixing up PLL/VTT volts









(You're lucky at all though that you got such a high FSB, my old Pentium Dual Core E5800 wouldn't even get over 333FSB with this board, lol)


----------



## cichy45

Yes, Marctraider, you are right. I have [email protected], and FSB [email protected]







Sorry for my mistake


----------



## Marctraider

Ah I thought so, no problem









So.. What If you would put your FSB VTT Volt on 1.4v for a change... Would that even boot the system? 1.4v for a test run is definately not an immediate danger







But if it boots you'll know where to go next (GTLRef adjustments possibly)

Another thing, have you tried playing with the CPU/NB clock skews? Try something like 200ps/normal or 300ps/100ps (CPU/NB)

And the 465Mhz FSB, on what FSB can you actually boot? Is 455/460Mhz doable? And if it does boot, can you get it Prime stable for at least an hour with blend test?
If not you should probably try and stabilize that FSB somewhat before going further.

If there is a clear FSB wall when jumping from 455/460 to 465Mhz and suddenly goes from rock stable to instable or even no boot like you said something else could be wrong :/


----------



## cichy45

Mobo will boot @ 455FSB without problem. Increasing VTT to 1.4 didn't help.
Stability...I never test stability with "special" programs, mainly because my PC is very often under very heavy load(video conversion, java applications, games, [email protected] etc.) and it run on 460/465 for several months without problems all day(sometime even 16h without pause), and I didn't encounter any BSODs, crashes etc.


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cichy45*
> 
> Mobo will boot @ 455FSB without problem. Increasing VTT to 1.4 didn't help.
> Stability...I never test stability with "special" programs, mainly because my PC is very often under very heavy load(video conversion, java applications, games, [email protected] etc.) and it run on 460/465 for several months without problems all day(sometime even 16h without pause), and I didn't encounter any BSODs, crashes etc.


Ah I see, well personally I would never assume my PC is stable with an OC until I've clearly tested it thoroughly with Prime95 (FSB/MCH stress) / IntelBurnTest (for CPU) (And memtest for the memory) but to each his own







Let me know how it goes.


----------



## majnu

would it not be possible for someone to laod the rom from their motherboard and upload it somewhere? KingT can you help, or is that not advisable?

thanks

edit - are these the ones, I think they might be, but can someone with more experience confirm?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS&p=5010729&viewfull=1#post5010729

I've downloaded and opened the file and they contain the following files:


----------



## Petrol

RAM issues can cause black screen weirdness, and not all RAM modules are tolerant to overvolting. Messing about with the voltage settings is the worst idea unless you _really_ know what you're doing. Frankly, I've always been pretty upset with KingT's guides because there is no methodology involved just "HERE DO THIS" which pretty much amounts to looking up the Intel spec sheet, extracting all the recommended maximum values and plugging it into the BIOS all at once. 1.36 vNB? That's _way_ too much, the chipset can do 500MHz FSB on 1.28V.

The highest FSB I've gotten thus far on my board (I haven't played with it for a while) was 490 and it's a basic P5Q (no Deluxe or Pro goodness) so that's fairly high for the substandard VRMs it comes with. Want to guess what vSB, vFSB, and PLL were set to? AUTO. Why? Because the electrical inner-workings of the board is a science that you can't just take random stabs at and hope it works out. Obviously, the motherboard designers have the best knowledge of what values your voltages should be at and Auto adjusts them to work with the clock speeds you input. Unless you have a multimeter at hand and/or know exactly what you're doing, the only voltages you should be setting yourself are vCore and vRAM and maybe vNB if things really aren't working.

How much vCore? As much as it takes to get stable while keeping your CPU in a good temp range.
How much vRAM? What the manufacturer spec sheet lists, and at most +-5% if it's struggling
How much vNB? As little as possible because all it will do to have it too high is generate more heat and make more headaches.

Settings like Performance Level and Clock Twister are the highlights of this board and can really do a LOT for your RAM performance but only if there is enough leeway to work with. You'll know that by the board not POSTing or serious instability in Windows if you try messing with those values. Messing with the clock skews can also do a lot to improve overall performance, but that is more like a finishing touch when you have a good FSB, CPU and RAM frequency combination dialed in. Ah, one _last_ thing that really helps with HIGH FSB stability is increasing the PCI-E freq to 102-103. I can't think of anything else off the top of my head, maybe if I have time to play with the mobo again sometime next month I'll do a guide write-up that doesn't just tell people to randomly adjust values without giving reasons


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Want to guess what vSB, vFSB, and PLL were set to? AUTO. Why? Because the electrical inner-workings of the board is a science that you can't just take random stabs at and hope it works out. Obviously, the motherboard designers have the best knowledge of what values your voltages should be at and Auto adjusts them to work with the clock speeds you input. Unless you have a multimeter at hand and/or know exactly what you're doing, the only voltages you should be setting yourself are vCore and vRAM and maybe vNB if things really aren't working.


Are you serious? PLL and VTT should never be kept at auto, going above stock FSB (333Mhz max for most, if not all CPU's).
They will go up like crazy, ive once seen a PLL of 1.75v+ on my board with a 1.5v+ VTT thats well within the dangerous zone. Same for all other voltages which go up like crazy.

But you're right with the other thing, nobody knows what voltages you will eventually need. Vcore is different for everyone, and yeh NB can do 500Mhz with 1.25-1.30v± easily.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Frankly, I've always been pretty upset with KingT's guides because there is no methodology involved just "HERE DO THIS" which pretty much amounts to looking up the Intel spec sheet, extracting all the recommended maximum values and plugging it into the BIOS all at once. 1.36 vNB? That's _way_ too much, the chipset can do 500MHz FSB on 1.28V.


Well,that's why it's called "template" and it's not obligatory to use exact same settings..

Those are "quick an dirty" overclocks for people who do not want to spend days in tuning their systems or do not have the knowledge to do so..

You say that a P5Q Pro would do 500MHz with 1.28V on NB?

It would with C2Duo and 2x2GB of RAM..

If you use Quad Core and 4x 2GB (or 4x 1GB) you would need over 1.30v NB just to be stable at ~ 450MHz - 460MHz FSB mark..

My templates are most for Quad core users,a C2Duo users would need less vNB and vFSB for identical overclocks..

FYI *my P5Q Pro* needed *1.28V vNB* to be *P95 stable* @ *450MHz FSB* with *Q9550* and *2x2GB of RAM*.. (if I had used 4x2GB I would needed over 1.30V for MB most definitely)..

So to make sure that 90% of users who use my settings are STABLE (even if they use 8GB of RAM) I set higher vNB in my templates..

And at the end 1.36V o NB is nothing,it's perfectly safe for 24/7 usage (as I have used it for over 1 year on P5QC)..

*P.S.:* Using AUTO settings for voltages IS A BIG NO!!!

It's very dangerous and a great risk of overvolting components during Overclocking, as P5Q series boards are known for overvolting when AUTO settings are being used..

CHEERS..


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> would it not be possible for someone to laod the rom from their motherboard and upload it somewhere? KingT can you help, or is that not advisable?
> thanks
> edit - are these the ones, I think they might be, but can someone with more experience confirm?
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS&p=5010729&viewfull=1#post5010729
> I've downloaded and opened the file and they contain the following files:


Anyone?


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> You say that a P5Q Pro would do 500MHz with 1.28V on NB?
> It would with C2Duo and 2x2GB of RAM..
> If you use Quad Core and 4x 2GB (or 4x 1GB) you would need over 1.30v NB just to be stable at ~ 450MHz - 460MHz FSB mark..
> My templates are most for Quad core users,a C2Duo users would need less vNB and vFSB for identical overclocks..


that's why I said vNB should be the last thing to change if nothing else is working. vFSB should be left to the board.
Quote:


> *P.S.:* Using AUTO settings for voltages IS A BIG NO!!!
> It's very dangerous and a great risk of overvolting components during Overclocking, as P5Q series boards are known for overvolting when AUTO settings are being used..
> CHEERS..


Overvolting comes with the territory of overclocking because that's the only way to maintain the circuit's current demands when the resistances start to skyrocket. If you want to stick with the Intel specs that's fine, but don't tell others they HAVE to because it's not the truth. IIRC you were the one who told me that I should never exceed 1.5vCore but I have to run 1.6 to be stable at the speeds I want to run and I have been doing so for a long time without any problems. If having your components survive for a decade is your priority than that's fine, but this is a site for overclocking so it's hardly fair to tell people Intel's data and claim that it's absolute. Why don't we just post links to the PDFs for Intel's spec sheets and let people decide from themselves how far they want to push it?

related reading: http://www.intel.com/design/core2duo/documentation.htm
& for marctraider:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?198614-The-Wolfdale-Vtt-%28-FSB-Termination-%29-game.Place-your-bet!


----------



## Marctraider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well,that's why it's called "template" and it's not obligatory to use exact same settings..
> Those are "quick an dirty" overclocks for people who do not want to spend days in tuning their systems or do not have the knowledge to do so..
> You say that a P5Q Pro would do 500MHz with 1.28V on NB?
> It would with C2Duo and 2x2GB of RAM..
> If you use Quad Core and 4x 2GB (or 4x 1GB) you would need over 1.30v NB just to be stable at ~ 450MHz - 460MHz FSB mark..
> My templates are most for Quad core users,a C2Duo users would need less vNB and vFSB for identical overclocks..
> FYI *my P5Q Pro* needed *1.28V vNB* to be *P95 stable* @ *450MHz FSB* with *Q9550* and *2x2GB of RAM*.. (if I had used 4x2GB I would needed over 1.30V for MB most definitely)..
> So to make sure that 90% of users who use my settings are STABLE (even if they use 8GB of RAM) I set higher vNB in my templates..
> And at the end 1.36V o NB is nothing,it's perfectly safe for 24/7 usage (as I have used it for over 1 year on P5QC)..
> *P.S.:* Using AUTO settings for voltages IS A BIG NO!!!
> It's very dangerous and a great risk of overvolting components during Overclocking, as P5Q series boards are known for overvolting when AUTO settings are being used..
> CHEERS..


1.28v on 500MHz FSB would be doable with some finetuning. An FSB of 485/490 on my Quad requires only 1.259v for the NB, 333 Strap, PL9 (tD). Oh and Crossfire cards (2x HD6750)







But I must be lucky









475Mhz can be done easily with 1.21/1.23v here. Its just like with CPU's. some need 1.4v to get to 4GHz, some only need 1.3v. Good apples and bad apples.

But yeh, I think most P45 boards overvolt when just putting stuff on auto, my Maximus II Gene does it as well. The first time I attempted overclocking and left some stuff on auto I was shocked and immediately switched off my PSU when I saw the excessive high Vcore/PLL/VTT voltages.

To Petrol: I am aware that this is an overclocking forum and people here go to the extreme and some overclock to the extreme with 'possible' defective components within months. I'm a specific type of overclocker that seeks the most performance with the least heat/degradation of my components (Thus efficient Overclock). In my eyes, thats the art of overclocking. I.e. alot of people might use a VTT of 1.6v to get their OC stable, but they do not take the time to finetune every aspect of their system which could mean a nice drop of 0.10/0.20v VTT sometimes. But everyone will have a different view on that







I wouldn't vote on how long a CPU survives with a VTT of 1.6v. Nobody knows for sure. Your CPU could die within days with a standard VTT voltage if you are unlucky. Its highly unlikely but its just a wild example









Still, overvolting doesn't necessarily mean that the component will run at higher frequencies. Some can even observe decreased overclockability when going too high. I'm more with the finetuning of reference voltages, skews, timings etc.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Hello there Asus P5Q owners.









I know these questions are really repetitive and tiresome, and I know someone will always give the answer 'use the search', but I am having some rather odd results when trying to overclock my system... I have a Q9550 and an Asus P5Q Pro (as per my system in my sig), and I have been trying to squeeze a little bit more muscle out of it to power my crossfire setup lately, but basically this is an attempt to hold me back from upgrading now as I would really like to wait until Haswell.









I have already started a thread (probably should've posted my issue in here first, but didn't want to add to the length of this topic and would of rathered keep track of what people know about my problem and are able to recommend, as will anyone else that stumbles across this issue and finds my topic).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1230963/overclocking-q9550-e0-p5q-pro-with-4x-1gb-hyperx-6870-crossfire

Thank you to anyone and everyone that has a read and can put forward some of their knowledge in an attempt to help me out.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> that's why I said vNB should be the last thing to change if nothing else is working. vFSB should be left to the board.
> Overvolting comes with the territory of overclocking because that's the only way to maintain the circuit's current demands when the resistances start to skyrocket. If you want to stick with the Intel specs that's fine, but don't tell others they HAVE to because it's not the truth. IIRC you were the one who told me that I should never exceed 1.5vCore but I have to run 1.6 to be stable at the speeds I want to run and I have been doing so for a long time without any problems. If having your components survive for a decade is your priority than that's fine, but this is a site for overclocking so it's hardly fair to tell people Intel's data and claim that it's absolute. Why don't we just post links to the PDFs for Intel's spec sheets and let people decide from themselves how far they want to push it?
> related reading: http://www.intel.com/design/core2duo/documentation.htm
> & for marctraider:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?198614-The-Wolfdale-Vtt-%28-FSB-Termination-%29-game.Place-your-bet!


It's your hardware so you run as high voltages as you want..









I would never recommend voltages to someone in the ranges that even I'm not comfortable with..

I have many times said that for 24/7 usage 1.45V is max that I would recommend for Vcore,vNB and vFSB (on P45 and 45nm CPU)..

LoL we all have seen that XtremeSystems VTT test,and it really doesn't mean anything as testing is irrelevant as there were only few CPU's used and statistically it doesn't represent anything..

Still 99% of users would never use that vFSB for longer period of usage..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_GLiTCH*
> 
> Hello there Asus P5Q owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these questions are really repetitive and tiresome, and I know someone will always give the answer 'use the search', but I am having some rather odd results when trying to overclock my system... I have a Q9550 and an Asus P5Q Pro (as per my system in my sig), and I have been trying to squeeze a little bit more muscle out of it to power my crossfire setup lately, but basically this is an attempt to hold me back from upgrading now as I would really like to wait until Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already started a thread (probably should've posted my issue in here first, but didn't want to add to the length of this topic and would of rathered keep track of what people know about my problem and are able to recommend, as will anyone else that stumbles across this issue and finds my topic).
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230963/overclocking-q9550-e0-p5q-pro-with-4x-1gb-hyperx-6870-crossfire
> Thank you to anyone and everyone that has a read and can put forward some of their knowledge in an attempt to help me out.


Check out *THIS POST*..









Good Luck..

CHEERS..


----------



## majnu

since I am being blatently ignored I am going to ask rgwoods for help in his thread instead.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> since I am being blatently ignored I am going to ask rgwoods for help in his thread instead.


I am not sure what you are trying to achieve by flashing a modified rom, but those look like the ones I got a hold of about a month ago and tried out myself if that helps (didn't really change much from my experience).


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_GLiTCH*
> 
> I am not sure what you are trying to achieve by flashing a modified rom, but those look like the ones I got a hold of about a month ago and tried out myself if that helps (didn't really change much from my experience).


I decided to risk trying them out as I wasn't getting a reply, I didn't want to damage my board in anyway. But yes you're right the ROM for my P5Q deluxe didn't seem to add any settings in bios. Judging by King T's settings he had extra settings in his from whichever bios he used, hence why I kindly asked him before if he could verify or upload his ROM, if it was for the P5Q deluxe.

RGWoods ROM didnt flash to my board. EZ Flash reported that it was the incorrect size, so I had to make do with Ket's.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> But yes you're right the ROM for my P5Q deluxe didn't seem to add any settings in bios. Judging by King T's settings he had extra settings in his from whichever bios he used, hence why I kindly asked him before if he could verify or upload his ROM, if it was for the P5Q deluxe.


What sort of extra options were you trying to see? I know it's obvious, but have you tried setting everything to manual in an attempt to locate the settings you're after? Ai Overclock and one of the memory settings (Ai Transaction Booster?) should be set to manual in order for the majority/all of the settings to appear.

From my understanding all that was added into the modified bios that you were able to flash was stuff to do with memory (ram compatibility and performance data taken from the better boards) and potentially higher stability when overclocking. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, that's just what I made of it as it didn't really change anything for me so it can't be anything too drastic.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> I decided to risk trying them out as I wasn't getting a reply, I didn't want to damage my board in anyway. But yes you're right the ROM for my P5Q deluxe didn't seem to add any settings in bios. Judging by King T's settings he had extra settings in his from whichever bios he used, hence why I kindly asked him before if he could verify or upload his ROM, if it was for the P5Q deluxe.
> RGWoods ROM didnt flash to my board. EZ Flash reported that it was the incorrect size, so I had to make do with Ket's.


There are no extra features in BIOS available with modded version..

Only enhanced memory compatibility for P5Q Pro and other mid - lower end P5Q series motherboards..

From my experience my stability and OC results were IDENTICAL on both stock and modded BIOS files..

I had P5Q Pro and P5QC not Deluxe model,and i have been using stock BIOS for most of the time..

Sadly I do not own a LGA 775 system anymore so I cannot help you with BIOS ROM..

If you have downloaded Ket's modded BIOS collection then use one for your motherboard..

*P.S.:* P5Q Deluxe,Premium and P5Q-E have 2MB size file for BIOS ROM..

Other models like P5Q Pro,P5Q Pro TURBO etc have 1MB BIOS file size..

You cannot flash 1MB size file or ROM larger than 2MB on to your motherboard..

CHEERS..


----------



## majnu

I've ran the settings and have passed PRIME 95 for about 2 hours and get 3.83Ghz.

However when I go to play a game, after 2 mins the card just freezes, I get a buzzing sound and the computer crashes.

I will upload the settings in a short while as I need to fill in Rig Builder first.


----------



## Marctraider

Ok guys I think my overclock is finished. This is a 24/7 Stable Overclock and its all I could push out of her for that particular goal. I will post the BIOS settings here for anyone else as a reference and hopefully some help.

Corsair DDR800 2x2GB CL5
Q9450 2.66GHz / 1333FSB

Overclocked:

DDR1141 6-6-6-15
Q9450 3.82GHz / 1900FSB

Bios settings:

CPU Ratio Setting: Auto
FSB Frequency: 475 (Can achieve 485 but I'm good with this OC)
CPU Clock Skew: Delay 200ps (Can probably run stable all skews on Auto or normal, but it seemed having exactly 200ps difference between CPU and NB gave me the best results. Like 300/100, 500/300, 700/500)
NB Clock Skew: Normal
FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333MHz
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual

CAS# Latency: 6 (tCL)
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 6 (tRCD)
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 6 (tRP)
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (tRAS)
RAS# to RAS# Delay: 1 (tRRD)
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 50 (tRFC)
Write Recovery Time: 2 (tWR)
Read to Precharge Time: 1 (tRTP)

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 7 (tRTW)
Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (tWTR_S)
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 4 (tWTR_D)
READ to READ Delay (S): 5 (tRTR_S) (Had to bump this from 4 to 5 to keep stability on higher DRAM clockspeed, rest of the timings are all tightened.)
READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (tRTR_D)
WRITE to WRITE Delay(S): 4 (tWTW_S)
WRITE to WRITE Delay(D): 4 (tWTW_D)

WRITE to PRE Delay: 11 (tWTPD)
READ to PRE Delay: 1 (tRTPD)
PRE to PRE Delay: 1 (tPTPD)
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 5 (tAPTAD)
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 5 (tAPTRD)

DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled (No real stability effect)
DRAM Read Training: Enabled (No real stability effect)
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (To achieve higher Clock speeds above DDR1000 I had to enable this to keep things stable)
AI Clock Twister: Moderate (Strong would introduce some errors)
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level (tRD): 09 (Lowest as it will go)
Pull-In of CHA PH1: Enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH2: Enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH3: Enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH4: Enabled
Pull-In of CHA PH5: Enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH1: Enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH2: Enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH3: Enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH4: Enabled
Pull-In of CHB PH5: Enabled
Load-Line Calibration: Enabled (With this I both have lower Idle/Load temps and I could bring my Voltage down to 1.23v)
CPU Differential Amplitude: 800mV (I'm not actually sure if this had any effect on my overclocking, but it seems to work fine








PCIE Frequency: 100 (Just left it at 100, 100 or 101 it all doesn't matter for stability.

CPU Voltage: 1.23125v (At 1.21v IntelBurnTest would give an error after 5 or 6 tests.
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.51325v (There was no effect in changing this value.)
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.25900v (1.21v will begin to give errors or freezes)
DRAM Voltage: 2.02525v (Had to up this to at least 1.99v to keep it 12 hour Prime stable)
North Bridge 1.1 Voltage: 1.23250v (Around 1.20v Prime blend will errors once in a while)
South Bridge 1.1 Voltage: 1.11341v
South Bridge 1.5 Voltage: 1.51106v

CPU GTL Reference(0): -25mV (DATA for Die0)
CPU GTL Reference(1): -90mV (DATA for Die1)
CPU GTL Reference(2): -60mV (ADDR for Die0, somewhat sensitive to freezes)
CPU GTL Reference(3): -30mV (ADDR for Die1)
NB GTL Reference: +20mV (Higher then +40 will result in freeze, lower then Auto will result in Prime95 errors)
DDR2 ChA Reference Voltage: -50.0mV (Required for slightly lower DDR2 Voltage)
DDR2 ChB Reference Voltage: -50.0mV (Required for slightly lower DDR2 Voltage)
North Bridge DDR Reference: Auto

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

Not sure what you guys use for benchmarking, but here are some test results/scores:
AIDA64 Memory Tests:
Read: 8939MB/s
Write: 10115MB/s
Copy: 10134MB/s
Latency: 56.4ns

PerformanceTest 64-bit (PassMark)
Memory: 1582.7 (Final Score)
CPU: 6471.7 (FInal Score)

I hope my scores are decent compared to other systems








Cheers!


----------



## KingT

Great OC man..









That *Maximus II Gene* is a real treat to work with,it has so many advanced OC options in the BIOS that are nesesarry for high FSB OC (especially on C2Quad)..

CHEERS..


----------



## majnu

Here are the screen shots - I tried to follow King T's guide as much as I could (Thanks for the template btw)

I didn't quite understand the memory options. I have 4X2gig memory modules with varied latency shown below and MSI Afterburner clocks my 4970X2 at:

Core Clock - 760mhz
Memory Clock - 940mhz


----------



## johnwethek

Hi this is me joining. I love my Pro turbo and how easy it was to learn how to overclock on. Just wanted to submit my application, hope to return here often for tips, giving and taking. Excited to find you all!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> would it not be possible for someone to laod the rom from their motherboard and upload it somewhere? KingT can you help, or is that not advisable?
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit - are these the ones, I think they might be, but can someone with more experience confirm?
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS&p=5010729&viewfull=1#post5010729
> 
> I've downloaded and opened the file and they contain the following files:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi majnu, that should be it! Good find!







Happy 1st REP!









Quite some users found that modded BIOSes made next to no difference in OC potential or stability... so as for me, I'm sticking with the lastest official 0602 BIOS for PRO Turbo.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_GLiTCH*
> 
> Hello there Asus P5Q owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know these questions are really repetitive and tiresome, and I know someone will always give the answer 'use the search', but I am having some rather odd results when trying to overclock my system... I have a Q9550 and an Asus P5Q Pro (as per my system in my sig), and I have been trying to squeeze a little bit more muscle out of it to power my crossfire setup lately, but basically this is an attempt to hold me back from upgrading now as I would really like to wait until Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already started a thread (probably should've posted my issue in here first, but didn't want to add to the length of this topic and would of rathered keep track of what people know about my problem and are able to recommend, as will anyone else that stumbles across this issue and finds my topic).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1230963/overclocking-q9550-e0-p5q-pro-with-4x-1gb-hyperx-6870-crossfire
> 
> Thank you to anyone and everyone that has a read and can put forward some of their knowledge in an attempt to help me out.


Hi DJ_GLiTCH! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









As for overclocking, try tweak only with VCore, vFSB, and vNB while have the rest voltages set to their minimum default.

Overclocking aims are to keep voltages as low as possible and temps as low as possible while achieving high oc.

If you are using all 4 DIMM slots, do bump up a bit on vNB to at least 1.2V for stability.

Never try to use more than 1.4V for VCore, vFSB, or vNB.

In case you haven't already done so... Check out the 1st page 1st and 2nd post for resource and pointers.









Thanks for the help! Happy Overclocking!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marctraider*
> 
> Ok guys I think my overclock is finished. This is a 24/7 Stable Overclock and its all I could push out of her for that particular goal. I will post the BIOS settings here for anyone else as a reference and hopefully some help.
> 
> Corsair DDR800 2x2GB CL5
> Q9450 2.66GHz / 1333FSB
> 
> Overclocked:
> 
> DDR1141 6-6-6-15
> Q9450 3.82GHz / 1900FSB
> 
> Bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to check out the awesome BIOS settings!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio Setting: Auto
> FSB Frequency: 475 (Can achieve 485 but I'm good with this OC)
> CPU Clock Skew: Delay 200ps (Can probably run stable all skews on Auto or normal, but it seemed having exactly 200ps difference between CPU and NB gave me the best results. Like 300/100, 500/300, 700/500)
> NB Clock Skew: Normal
> FSB Strap to North Bridge: 333MHz
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1: Auto
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2: Auto
> DRAM Timing Control: Manual
> 
> CAS# Latency: 6 (tCL)
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 6 (tRCD)
> DRAM RAS# Precharge: 6 (tRP)
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15 (tRAS)
> RAS# to RAS# Delay: 1 (tRRD)
> Row Refresh Cycle Time: 50 (tRFC)
> Write Recovery Time: 2 (tWR)
> Read to Precharge Time: 1 (tRTP)
> 
> READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 7 (tRTW)
> Write to Read Delay (S): 3 (tWTR_S)
> WRITE to READ Delay (D): 4 (tWTR_D)
> READ to READ Delay (S): 5 (tRTR_S) (Had to bump this from 4 to 5 to keep stability on higher DRAM clockspeed, rest of the timings are all tightened.)
> READ to READ Delay (D): 6 (tRTR_D)
> WRITE to WRITE Delay(S): 4 (tWTW_S)
> WRITE to WRITE Delay(D): 4 (tWTW_D)
> 
> WRITE to PRE Delay: 11 (tWTPD)
> READ to PRE Delay: 1 (tRTPD)
> PRE to PRE Delay: 1 (tPTPD)
> ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 5 (tAPTAD)
> ALL PRE to REF Delay: 5 (tAPTRD)
> 
> DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled (No real stability effect)
> DRAM Read Training: Enabled (No real stability effect)
> MEM. OC Charger: Enabled (To achieve higher Clock speeds above DDR1000 I had to enable this to keep things stable)
> AI Clock Twister: Moderate (Strong would introduce some errors)
> AI Transaction Booster: Manual
> Common Performance Level (tRD): 09 (Lowest as it will go)
> Pull-In of CHA PH1: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHA PH2: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHA PH3: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHA PH4: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHA PH5: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHB PH1: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHB PH2: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHB PH3: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHB PH4: Enabled
> Pull-In of CHB PH5: Enabled
> Load-Line Calibration: Enabled (With this I both have lower Idle/Load temps and I could bring my Voltage down to 1.23v)
> CPU Differential Amplitude: 800mV (I'm not actually sure if this had any effect on my overclocking, but it seems to work fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PCIE Frequency: 100 (Just left it at 100, 100 or 101 it all doesn't matter for stability.
> 
> CPU Voltage: 1.23125v (At 1.21v IntelBurnTest would give an error after 5 or 6 tests.
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.51325v (There was no effect in changing this value.)
> FSB Termination Voltage: 1.25900v (1.21v will begin to give errors or freezes)
> DRAM Voltage: 2.02525v (Had to up this to at least 1.99v to keep it 12 hour Prime stable)
> North Bridge 1.1 Voltage: 1.23250v (Around 1.20v Prime blend will errors once in a while)
> South Bridge 1.1 Voltage: 1.11341v
> South Bridge 1.5 Voltage: 1.51106v
> 
> CPU GTL Reference(0): -25mV (DATA for Die0)
> CPU GTL Reference(1): -90mV (DATA for Die1)
> CPU GTL Reference(2): -60mV (ADDR for Die0, somewhat sensitive to freezes)
> CPU GTL Reference(3): -30mV (ADDR for Die1)
> NB GTL Reference: +20mV (Higher then +40 will result in freeze, lower then Auto will result in Prime95 errors)
> DDR2 ChA Reference Voltage: -50.0mV (Required for slightly lower DDR2 Voltage)
> DDR2 ChB Reference Voltage: -50.0mV (Required for slightly lower DDR2 Voltage)
> North Bridge DDR Reference: Auto
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> Not sure what you guys use for benchmarking, but here are some test results/scores:
> AIDA64 Memory Tests:
> Read: 8939MB/s
> Write: 10115MB/s
> Copy: 10134MB/s
> Latency: 56.4ns
> 
> PerformanceTest 64-bit (PassMark)
> Memory: 1582.7 (Final Score)
> CPU: 6471.7 (FInal Score)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my scores are decent compared to other systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Awesome oc Marctraider! Thanks for sharing the settings! Rep+ for you!









Would you like to post your CPU-Z oc validation and stress test results too?

Also, if you have time, please post rig gallery and I will link it beside your username in the 1st page!








Happy overclocking!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Here are the screen shots - I tried to follow King T's guide as much as I could (Thanks for the template btw)
> 
> I didn't quite understand the memory options. I have 4X2gig memory modules with varied latency shown below and MSI Afterburner clocks my 4970X2 at:
> 
> Core Clock - 760mhz
> Memory Clock - 940mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to check out the RAMs in close up HD quality!


majnu, do fill in your system specs with Rig Builder! It's always better that way!









Feel free to post your rig gallery here in this club! Happy overclocking!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnwethek*
> 
> Hi this is me joining. I love my Pro turbo and how easy it was to learn how to overclock on. Just wanted to submit my application, hope to return here often for tips, giving and taking. Excited to find you all!


Hi johnwethek! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Glad you've found PRO Turbo easy to oc with! Thanks for offering to help out here!









See 1st and 2nd post in the 1st page for resource! Do fill in your system specs with Rig Builder.









Free free to post rig gallery, validation, questions and answers in this club! Happy overclocking!


----------



## majnu

Ok I decided that the best way is to take the methodical approach to overclock, instead of winging it with numbers from other people. I have read basic guides to overclocking now and I understand that:

1. Core Voltage (VCore) must not exceed 1.4V
2. 40 degrees Idle and 55-60 degrees at Load is the ideal temperature to have
3. Increment the FSB at 10Mhz at a Time.

Following that rule I just left everything at Stock Bios, Disabled Speed Step and CIE in Advanced features. Then I just upped the FSB ny 10Mhz at a time until I reached 1.4V from CPUZ in WIndows and I chose the FSB before I reached that goal.

443 FSB = 3765.82Mhz @ 1.376V
*I reached a 453FSB = 3850.58Mhz @ 1.376V* This is what I settled on
463 FSB = 3935.10Mhz @ 1.41V

I am running Prime95 now and I got a Worker 1 stopped error after 10 mins. So how do I go forward from this point?
Quote:


> *FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.*
> Self-test 720K passed!
> Self-test 720K passed!
> Self-test 720K passed!
> [Wed Mar 28 16:32:55 2012]
> Self-test 8K passed!
> Self-test 8K passed!
> Self-test 8K passed!


----------



## majnu

@OCMAN - I did fill in Rig Builder but it doesn't show underneath for some reason/


----------



## RedStapler

Welcome to new members!

Majnu, click on your name in the upper right side of the site, then scroll down to where you see your signature. Click on Edit Signature, then there should be some drop downs titled "show off stuff in your signature" and that's where you select the systems you have put into the rig builder.









Cheers!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Ok I decided that the best way is to take the methodical approach to overclock, instead of winging it with numbers from other people. I have read basic guides to overclocking now and I understand that:
> 1. Core Voltage (VCore) must not exceed 1.4V
> 2. 40 degrees Idle and 55-60 degrees at Load is the ideal temperature to have
> 3. Increment the FSB at 10Mhz at a Time.
> Following that rule I just left everything at Stock Bios, Disabled Speed Step and CIE in Advanced features. Then I just upped the FSB ny 10Mhz at a time until I reached 1.4V from CPUZ in WIndows and I chose the FSB before I reached that goal.
> 443 FSB = 3765.82Mhz @ 1.376V
> *I reached a 453FSB = 3850.58Mhz @ 1.376V* This is what I settled on
> 463 FSB = 3935.10Mhz @ 1.41V
> I am running Prime95 now and I got a Worker 1 stopped error after 10 mins. So how do I go forward from this point?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.*
> Self-test 720K passed!
> Self-test 720K passed!
> Self-test 720K passed!
> [Wed Mar 28 16:32:55 2012]
> Self-test 8K passed!
> Self-test 8K passed!
> Self-test 8K passed!
Click to expand...

OK dude,why do you have Vcore @ 1.40V for 3.8GHz?

Is your Q9550 that bad overclocker?

I see you have E0 stepping,it should do 3.8GHz @ around 1.30V (under LOAD)..

My Q9550 E0 needed 1.28V under LOAD to be stable @ 3.85GHz (453MHZ FSB x 8.5)..

Also @ what FSB frequency did you get error in P95?

P5Q, P5Q Pro,P5Q Pro TURBO are limited to ! 450 - 460MHz FSB with a C2Quad CPU and to be stable in P95..
It's because they have very basic CPU GTL options in the BIOS..

If you have *P5Q Deluxe* board you can do *up to 490MHz FSB* and to manage to stabilize eventual core/worker in P95..

*CPU GTL 0/2 is GTL voltage for 1st and 3rd core/worker..
CPU GTL 1/3 is GTL voltage for 2nd and 4th core/worker..
*

So if you have error on 1st core then try to lower CPU GTL 0/2 on THE BIOS and test again.. (if you fail then lower it some more couple of times and test again in P95)..

If lowering doesn't help then try to add voltage on CPU GTL 0/2 and test again in P95..

Tuning CPU GTL is not an exact science ,it's more of trial/error thing..

If Tuning CPU GTL 0/2 doesn't help then *add vFSB voltage* (+0.020V) and test again..

*CPU GTL is directly tied to vFSB voltage* via CPU GTL multiplier,*EXAMPLE*:

vFSB = 1.30V
CPU GTL = 0.61

*Actual GTL voltage* is: 1.30 x 0.61 = 0.793V

CHEERS..


----------



## majnu

Everything was going so well after 2 hours of testing but now I can't get back into Windows after I restarted, even if I apply the last best setting. Windows just hangs where the bars go accross the screen.

I did a bios load default reset and managed to get back into windows, but no matter if I put the previous best setting windows just wont load *sigh*

The last setting Prime passed on was 473FSB 8.5X Multiplier 1.31Vcore,

CPU GTL 0/2 is GTL = 0.615
CPU GTL 1/3 is GTL = 0.625

Everything else was Auto; Speedstep and CIE disabled. Maybe the BIOS ROM I used from Ket was bad? Any ideas?

Edit - I've just tried setting the FSB - on 453 and leaving everything on Auto and Windows wont still load, that never happened before and that was how I was able to achieve 3.8Gig on 1.4V previously. Only if I load default settings can windows load. *scratches head*


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Everything was going so well after 2 hours of testing but now I can't get back into Windows after I restarted, even if I apply the last best setting. Windows just hangs where the bars go accross the screen.
> 
> I did a bios load default reset and managed to get back into windows, but no matter if I put the previous best setting windows just wont load *sigh*
> 
> The last setting Prime passed on was 473FSB 8.5X Multiplier 1.31Vcore,
> 
> CPU GTL 0/2 is GTL = 0.615
> CPU GTL 1/3 is GTL = 0.625
> 
> Everything else was Auto; Speedstep and CIE disabled. Maybe the BIOS ROM I used from Ket was bad? Any ideas?
> 
> Edit - I've just tried setting the FSB - on 453 and leaving everything on Auto and Windows wont still load, that never happened before and that was how I was able to achieve 3.8Gig on 1.4V previously. Only if I load default settings can windows load. *scratches head*


Try do a power and CMOS jumper reset... then load optimized default settings. Step by step oc from there.

As for gtls... try also using 0.63x and 0.67x (if you have those options)


----------



## majnu

Thanks OCMAN I guess I will have to start from scratch doing the baby steps approach again, maybe these boards don't like sudden increases in FSB and VCore?

But I'm telling you as soon as I pass prime using random GTL settings, I'm not going to mess with it again. Just in case I have a repeat of what happened before and have to start all over again







.

Additionally, I think I need to use higher VCore (within the 1.3-1.4 range of course) as I am using 4X2Gigs RAM. I think everyone or the majority at least have been using 2X2Gigs.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi DJ_GLiTCH! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for overclocking, try tweak only with VCore, vFSB, and vNB while have the rest voltages set to their minimum default.
> 
> Overclocking aims are to keep voltages as low as possible and temps as low as possible while achieving high oc.
> 
> If you are using all 4 DIMM slots, do bump up a bit on vNB to at least 1.2V for stability.
> 
> Never try to use more than 1.4V for VCore, vFSB, or vNB.
> 
> In case you haven't already done so... Check out the 1st page 1st and 2nd post for resource and pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help! Happy Overclocking!


Thanks a lot for the advice ocman. I have already previously tried what you have suggested, but due to having all 4 DIMM slots filled, as well as crossfire HD 6870's and all of my other peripherals (ASUS Xonar Essence STX sound card with an inbuilt amplifier, etc.) I think I may need to increase my northbridge voltage ridiculously high in order to get any higher on my Q9550 (E0). Is this my only option to maintain stability? Before adjusting my voltages on the CPU I always test stability on the FSB by using a 6x multiplier instead of the standard 8.5, which will obviously relieve any strain on the CPU and focus primarily on all of the components in the system acting as a whole. I have discussed my difficulties in detail on the link I provided a page back if this is able to help you understand my situation, but as far as overclocking my CPU goes I find myself applying strangely high voltages for such 'minor' increases in frequencies and performance compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thanks OCMAN I guess I will have to start from scratch doing the baby steps approach again, maybe these boards don't like sudden increases in FSB and VCore?
> But I'm telling you as soon as I pass prime using random GTL settings, I'm not going to mess with it again. Just in case I have a repeat of what happened before and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Additionally, I think I need to use higher VCore (within the 1.3-1.4 range of course) as I am using 4X2Gigs RAM. I think everyone or the majority at least have been using 2X2Gigs.


From my understanding a bump in the northbridge voltage will help fix that, but I'd advise not to go over 1.34v unless you are aiming for very high clocks.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Additionally, I think I need to use higher VCore (within the 1.3-1.4 range of course) as I am using 4X2Gigs RAM. I think everyone or the majority at least have been using 2X2Gigs.


When you're using all 4 RAM slots then *add vNB* to maintain stability, *NOT Vcore*!!!

Vcore has nothing to do with RAM,NB or FSB..

CHEERS..


----------



## Foucault71

Hi

I just got this P5Q Pro as a replacement to my old MSI board from RMA. I figured I'd update the BIOS since it seems to have an ancient one in it now.

Question: Which BIOS version should I put in it? The latest from Asus site (dated 2009.05.11) or some custom one like one of the modded ones in opening post of this thread?

In case it matters, I do plan to OC this thing. I have Q9550 E0 with Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and even though I'm far from expert I hope to get decent clocks out of it (and will propably be asking a lot of questions and advice here when I get to it







)

Thanks.


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys!
I'm back after a short break.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I'm back after a short break.


Welcome back.









I'd also like to remind everyone that the next BOINC event is coming up next week. *Petrol* posted about the last one, and it was a lot of fun for me and now I'm hooked.









Feel free to send me a PM or post in the BOINC section if you have any questions or want help.









On the P45 front, I've got back up to 4.4GHz on my E8500 with the same settings that I had on my last board. I've been having some difficulties getting a high OC though. I had 533 FSB going at one point, but it needed some pretty high voltages to get it to post, so I tried to do some tweaking on it and never got back up to it again. I also tried to clock my Kingston RAM up to the rated 1600MHz, but they don't want to budge. I tried setting FSB to 400MHz, and the RAM to 1600MHz using the 400MHz FSB strap and it would not post no matter what settings I tried.







(any suggestions?)

I guess I'll just stick with 1:1 RAM ratio then.









Oh, and my watercooling parts arrived last weekend, but the res that was to come as part of the XSPC Rasa kit is back-ordered, so I'm waiting on that before I can try it out.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thanks OCMAN I guess I will have to start from scratch doing the baby steps approach again, maybe these boards don't like sudden increases in FSB and VCore?
> 
> But I'm telling you as soon as I pass prime using random GTL settings, I'm not going to mess with it again. Just in case I have a repeat of what happened before and have to start all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Additionally, I think I need to use higher VCore (within the 1.3-1.4 range of course) as I am using 4X2Gigs RAM. I think everyone or the majority at least have been using 2X2Gigs.


Try step by step, it's easier for anything or anyone to adjust and adapt.







Try specifically 0.63x and 0.67x respectively for the cpu gtls.









I'm actually using 4 x 2GB memory config.







Agree with KingT on raising vNB instead of VCore for RAM stability.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_GLiTCH*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the advice ocman. I have already previously tried what you have suggested, but due to having all 4 DIMM slots filled, as well as crossfire HD 6870's and all of my other peripherals (ASUS Xonar Essence STX sound card with an inbuilt amplifier, etc.) I think I may need to increase my northbridge voltage ridiculously high in order to get any higher on my Q9550 (E0). Is this my only option to maintain stability? Before adjusting my voltages on the CPU I always test stability on the FSB by using a 6x multiplier instead of the standard 8.5, which will obviously relieve any strain on the CPU and focus primarily on all of the components in the system acting as a whole. I have discussed my difficulties in detail on the link I provided a page back if this is able to help you understand my situation, but as far as overclocking my CPU goes I find myself applying strangely high voltages for such 'minor' increases in frequencies and performance compared to the rest of the world.


Just guessing, make sure you are not using TurboV to overclock, as it may not always give me good or accurate results on a given oc.

Best is change the values in the BIOS.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foucault71*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just got this P5Q Pro as a replacement to my old MSI board from RMA. I figured I'd update the BIOS since it seems to have an ancient one in it now.
> 
> Question: Which BIOS version should I put in it? The latest from Asus site (dated 2009.05.11) or some custom one like one of the modded ones in opening post of this thread?
> 
> In case it matters, I do plan to OC this thing. I have Q9550 E0 with Noctua NH-U12P SE2 and even though I'm far from expert I hope to get decent clocks out of it (and will propably be asking a lot of questions and advice here when I get to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Foucault71! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









As for the BIOS, try the latest official version for P5Q PRO from ASUS first.









Btw, have your system info filled out using Rig Builder!









You seems to have right parts for oc'ing! Happy overclocking!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I'm back after a short break.


Welcome back cvtmih!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> Welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to remind everyone that the next BOINC event is coming up next week. *Petrol* posted about the last one, and it was a lot of fun for me and now I'm hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to send me a PM or post in the BOINC section if you have any questions or want help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the P45 front, I've got back up to 4.4GHz on my E8500 with the same settings that I had on my last board. I've been having some difficulties getting a high OC though. I had 533 FSB going at one point, but it needed some pretty high voltages to get it to post, so I tried to do some tweaking on it and never got back up to it again. I also tried to clock my Kingston RAM up to the rated 1600MHz, but they don't want to budge. I tried setting FSB to 400MHz, and the RAM to 1600MHz using the 400MHz FSB strap and it would not post no matter what settings I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (any suggestions?)
> 
> I guess I'll just stick with 1:1 RAM ratio then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and my watercooling parts arrived last weekend, but the res that was to come as part of the XSPC Rasa kit is back-ordered, so I'm waiting on that before I can try it out.


Nice job jetpak12!







You sure are getting me excited with the upcoming watercooling setup and oc'ing!


----------



## DJ_GLiTCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Just guessing, make sure you are not using TurboV to overclock, as it may not always give me good or accurate results on a given oc.
> 
> Best is change the values in the BIOS.


I just wanted to clarify that I ALWAYS use the bios for overclocking (besides a very minor gpu overclock), so unfortunately I'm still stuck where I was before... As I mentioned earlier, the topic that I created will specify my exact issue so you can go over any fine details: CLICK HERE, PLEASE

Thanks again for trying to help me out.


----------



## cvtmih

Not bad for the old P45 huh?


----------



## rudderz666

can any 1 help iv been running P95 most of last nite till i noticed this
[Sun Mar 25 20:41:06 2012]
Self-test 56K passed!
Self-test 56K passed!
Self-test 56K passed!
Self-test 56K passed!
[Sun Mar 25 20:56:14 2012]
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
Self-test 64K passed!
[Sun Mar 25 21:11:24 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Apr 02 21:13:31 2012]
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
Self-test 8K passed!
[Mon Apr 02 21:29:09 2012]
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
Self-test 10K passed!
that was after bwt 3 hours point beening that to me it seems like its started the test again just wondered if this was normal


----------



## rudderz666

ASUS P5Q.docx 15k .docx file


this is my settings taken from my bios hope it help


----------



## RedStapler

Hi Rudderz... I'm pretty sure the test results you're seeing there are normal. It changes the type of data being moved around, and that, I think, is what you see happening there. It's not starting over.


----------



## rudderz666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Hi Rudderz... I'm pretty sure the test results you're seeing there are normal. It changes the type of data being moved around, and that, I think, is what you see happening there. It's not starting over.


thx for the heads up so ill leave that goin then what do you recon to my bios setting


----------



## RedStapler

Well I just read through it and I have to be honest. I'm no expert when it comes to OC'ing or tweaking those settings. I think you want LLC and C1E both disabled, but confirm that with someone or something else that's more wizened than am I.

Your NB volts might be a touch high, but again, confirm with an expert.

If your temps and your stability are good, that's a good starting point, and I'm pretty sure re: the volts you're ok since the intel spec says 1.4v max on the CPU so as long as it isn't going over that, then cool. You might want to be sure to check actual voltages delivered with HWMonitor, and not rely upon the settings too heavily. I found on my Rampage Formula board that the settings were one thing, but the actual voltages measured across the board were not necessarily the same as the setting.


----------



## jetpak12

Just a little update from me.









All my waterparts are at least present and accounted for, and I have three gallons of distilled water ready to go.









So I played around with my E8500 clocks last week. I tried to get to 5GHz and to see what it would do.

8.5 x 533 was IBT stable for 5 runs,
9.0 x 533 I got to desktop, but any kind of load crashed it, so any CPU-Z would have just read 533x6.0 anyways (and still below 5GHz, it also took like 1.55V on vcore as well







)
9.5 x 533 didn't post no matter what I tried tweaking.

I'm thinking my next plan of attack is to try a higher FSB and then stick with 9.0 or 8.5 multi. I'm not looking for anything stable at all, just a CPU-Z run that says 5.0+ GHz.









What's really throwing me for a loop though is that *KingT*'s high FSB testing methodology makes me run much higher volts that I should. For example, 6.0 x 533MHz => 3.2Ghz, compared to the stock 3.16 GHz. However, it requires ~1.38V to be stable, whereas stock runs fine at ~1.28V. Any reason for the discrepancy? *KingT*'s comments make it sound like the same stock voltage should work fine, but it doesn't go.


----------



## darkphantom

Hey guys, new to the OC scene in general, tweaked my P5N-D a bit only to realize, I definitely need an upgrade (sig rig), so I sold everything.

For the mean time, I have my backup E7400 on a P5Q-SE running 2x2gb ram DDR2 1066 PC2-8500, 1TB HDD, CM 550W PSU
Using a thermaltake case with a Hyper 212 EVO for the cooler.
I have a small fan on the NB...hopefully it will be ok.

Cutting to the chase now.

Been at it all night...I think i've found a stable clock at 3.9ghz on air (10.5*370FSB =3.885ghz).

Running IBT on Max - temps at 75F (100% load)

ran through 1 loop of IBT before the BSOD (0x00000124)

P5Q-SE - E7400

Current Settings:
FSB:370
PCIE Freq:100
FSB Strap to NB: Auto
Dram Freq: Auto
Dram Timing: Manual
5
5
5
15
rest DRAM set to auto

CPU Volt: 1.34375
FSB Term Volt: 1.40
Memory Volt: 2.20
NB Volt: 1.40
SB: Auto

Load-Line Calibration Enabled
CPU GTL Ref: Auto
CPU Spread: DIsabled
PCIE Spread: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: Auto
NB Clock Skew: Auto
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized

Going to bump the Vcore up to 1.35v before calling it a night.


----------



## darkphantom

Alright....IBT passed phase 1 @ 1.35v

*crosses fingers for stability*

Temps hovering around 75~76C @ 100% Load.

edit: nooooooooooo spoke too soon!










Calling it a night, let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## ocman

Hi darkphantom! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









For reference and resource, do check out the 1st page 1st and 2nd posts.









You should revert back to default BIOS settings and start from there... I think some of those voltages are at their maximum safe.









Try not to leave fields on AUTO, unless it's better that way. Set specific values for them. I like to try keeping voltages as low as possible.









Lowering voltages could directly lower system temps too. Hence, improving system stability.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Hey guys, got a question.

I have the ASUS P5Q PRO motherboard, and i'm looking to upgrade my GPU. Currently I have the 4870 HD Toxic Edition (See sig), and i'm looking to buy this:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-140-MS

Now, my brother says because it is GDDR5 it wont be compatible with my motherboard? Don't know whether to believe him though.

Cheers.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oo Alias oO*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question.
> 
> I have the ASUS P5Q PRO motherboard, and i'm looking to upgrade my GPU. Currently I have the 4870 HD Toxic Edition (See sig), and i'm looking to buy this:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-140-MS
> 
> Now, my brother says because it is GDDR5 it wont be compatible with my motherboard? Don't know whether to believe him though.
> 
> Cheers.


You'll be fine. Your current 4870 actually has GDDR5 already anyway.









I had a 6970 2GB GDDR5 card in my P5Q Pro with no issues.









*EDIT: @darkphantom*

Like *ocman* said, your vNB and vFSB look a little on the high side. We like to say 1.4V max for each of those. Can you still get the same results if you knock them down to 1.38 or 1.36? It won't help with your CPU temps, but it'll help to be on the safe side for the northbridge.

And I remember from our PM conversation that your RAM is rated at 2.2v, but you might want to try to down-volt that too a little if you can get away with it, since I've heard that these boards over-volt memory some.

But at the end of the day, I think you're correct in that vCore is your limiting factor for your overclock. You could try upping it another notch or two just to see if its stable. If temps are >75C (which they likely will be) then I wouldn't run it 24/7, but would just like to see if that really is the issue.


----------



## ocman

Hi Oo Alias oO! Welcome to OCN and welcome aboard!









Whatever memory used on the graphics card has nothing to do with the computer memory (that comes in individual sticks) supported by the DIMM slots.









Most P5Q mobos supports DDR2 RAMs while some even support DDR3s and this has nothing to do with the type of memory being used on graphics cards.









You should be fine installing that good looking MSI graphics card.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Thanks guys









Just a quick one, I know its not really motherboard related:

But with that GPU, would my E8400 @ 3.0ghz create any performance issues in regards to bottle necks?

I do plan on upgrading my cpu and mobo sometime, but that gpu has a slight discount atm.

Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oo Alias oO*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick one, I know its not really motherboard related:
> 
> But with that GPU, would my E8400 @ 3.0ghz create any performance issues in regards to bottle necks?
> 
> I do plan on upgrading my cpu and mobo sometime, but that gpu has a slight discount atm.
> 
> Thanks!


Go for it. I don't believe your E8400 would hinder your graphics card performance... but you can always oc that cpu chip to 4GHz and beyond.









Quads are always better in performance... as for overclocking... duals are easier in general.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oo Alias oO*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick one, I know its not really motherboard related:
> 
> But with that GPU, would my E8400 @ 3.0ghz create any performance issues in regards to bottle necks?
> 
> I do plan on upgrading my cpu and mobo sometime, but that gpu has a slight discount atm.
> 
> Thanks!


Like ocman said, I don't think you'll see much of a bottleneck. If you were getting a high-end card like the 580/680, you might have an issue, but I think you'll be fine with the 560Ti. It can also depend on the game though: in games that are CPU dependent you may see a small bottleneck. This is mostly BF3 and Skyrim for me, but overclocking helps a lot with Skyrim. And BF3 is, well, BF3... its going to bring any system to its knees.









I'd say to go for it. I don't know what prices are like in the UK, but it looks like a good deal. And I've heard a lot of good things about both the TwinFrozR cards and the 560Ti.


----------



## Foucault71

I'll post my problem here since it's fundamentally about the mainboard (or my lack of expertise regarding it)

Firstly my specs.

P5Q Pro (BIOS latest from Asus)
Q9550
2x2Gb DDR2 OCZ Reaper 1066 http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html

I'm trying to OC this board for the first time after receving it as an replacement for my old busted MSI one. Sadly I ran into a wall immediately. I just can't get the memory stable no matter what.

I know this particular CPU chip OC's well since I ran it at 3.8GHz with my old inferior mobo and even then it was only limited by my former 800Mhz budget memory. Also I just tested this Reaper memory stick by stick with Memtest86+ (3 passes and about one hour per stick) on stock settings and it gave no errors. So I'm pretty sure the fault is in my bios settings.

I started to OC with the steps in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome#post_9952617 and started to search max settings with 6x CPU multiplier to eliminate the CPU that out of the equation.

The problem, in nutshell, is that when I reach the point in the process when I have to start tweaking the memory settings it immediately becames unstable if I touch any of them. If I touch the divider, FSB strap, frequency or memory voltage it just BSOD's blend test immediately. Small-FTT test is always fine. With 400 FSB, I have tried 1:1 and other dividers while keeping the frequency underlocked or just slightly overclocked, I have tried both 333Mhz and 400Mhz straps, I have tried memory voltages between 2.1 to 2.3, I have tried NB voltages from 1.16 to 1.3, and VTT voltages from 1.16-1.35. Also very first I tried as much as possible on [auto] but no luck: *The memory just doesn't stay stable with higher-than-stock FSB regardless of if its underclocked, overclocked or stock speed.*

Any tips? Is there some major setting I have overlooked that totally hinders the memory from being stable?


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi darkphantom! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference and resource, do check out the 1st page 1st and 2nd posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should revert back to default BIOS settings and start from there... I think some of those voltages are at their maximum safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to leave fields on AUTO, unless it's better that way. Set specific values for them. I like to try keeping voltages as low as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering voltages could directly lower system temps too. Hence, improving system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!


Thanks for the advice. I'll check it out when I get home.

In terms of stability - it would boot, just BSOD once I started IBT (max). Usually after the first pass (177s+)

I do have a question, it suggests changing the NBv and VTTv to small increments, however my mobo only lets me change by .10v increments
NB: 1.1-1.4v
VTT: 1.2-1.4v

Will give you guys some update once I get home


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foucault71*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here to read about all the details!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post my problem here since it's fundamentally about the mainboard (or my lack of expertise regarding it)
> 
> Firstly my specs.
> 
> P5Q Pro (BIOS latest from Asus)
> Q9550
> 2x2Gb DDR2 OCZ Reaper 1066 http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html
> 
> I'm trying to OC this board for the first time after receving it as an replacement for my old busted MSI one. Sadly I ran into a wall immediately. I just can't get the memory stable no matter what.
> 
> I know this particular CPU chip OC's well since I ran it at 3.8GHz with my old inferior mobo and even then it was only limited by my former 800Mhz budget memory. Also I just tested this Reaper memory stick by stick with Memtest86+ (3 passes and about one hour per stick) on stock settings and it gave no errors. So I'm pretty sure the fault is in my bios settings.
> 
> I started to OC with the steps in this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome#post_9952617 and started to search max settings with 6x CPU multiplier to eliminate the CPU that out of the equation.
> 
> The problem, in nutshell, is that when I reach the point in the process when I have to start tweaking the memory settings it immediately becames unstable if I touch any of them. If I touch the divider, FSB strap, frequency or memory voltage it just BSOD's blend test immediately. Small-FTT test is always fine. With 400 FSB, I have tried 1:1 and other dividers while keeping the frequency underlocked or just slightly overclocked, I have tried both 333Mhz and 400Mhz straps, I have tried memory voltages between 2.1 to 2.3, I have tried NB voltages from 1.16 to 1.3, and VTT voltages from 1.16-1.35. Also very first I tried as much as possible on [auto] but no luck: *The memory just doesn't stay stable with higher-than-stock FSB regardless of if its underclocked, overclocked or stock speed.*
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips? Is there some major setting I have overlooked that totally hinders the memory from being stable?


It would be easier to trouble shooting your oc problem if you can list your current BIOS settings.









Personally, I think OCZ RAMs aren't that great for overclocking...







Using 2 X 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2... I'm a victim too...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click here to read about all the details!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I'll check it out when I get home.
> 
> In terms of stability - it would boot, just BSOD once I started IBT (max). Usually after the first pass (177s+)
> 
> I do have a question, it suggests changing the NBv and VTTv to small increments, however my mobo only lets me change by .10v increments
> NB: 1.1-1.4v
> VTT: 1.2-1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> Will give you guys some update once I get home


Just use the smallest increment that is available to you and test your way up! Looking forward!


----------



## darkphantom

turned the NB and VTT down to 1.2v, Strap to 333mhz and DRAM Freq to 741 (FSB is at 370).

Vcore still at 1.35v - let me see what happens









If not, I'll start back at square 1 and go on from there.

edit: froze during IBT....back to square 1 I guess!


----------



## darkphantom

Would you say it is necessary to pass IBT in order for a system to be stable at a certain clock speed? (LIN test)


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Would you say it is necessary to pass IBT in order for a system to be stable at a certain clock speed? (LIN test)


Yes. You need to pass IBT 20 runs and Prime95 for at least 12hrs in order to consider a given oc being stable. Usually having done the latter one shall do it. IBT takes less time.


----------



## darkphantom

Yeah, usually run IBT as it tells me if I will fail much sooner









Back to the stable clock...
FSB at 350

Vcore - 1.2875v
NB-1.2v
VTT-1.2v
Memory at 2.0v

I guess I should just bump the FSB 5 at a time?

Update:
Ok, 3.727ghz stable. FSB @ 355x10.5
vcore 1.3v
nb1.3v
vtt 1.3v
mem 2.0v


----------



## darkphantom

I've made a "chat" of sorts for the P5Q guys (and anyone else) - link in my sig









or here: http://mibbit.com/?channel=%23chat&server=irc.dairc.net


----------



## Foucault71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> It would be easier to trouble shooting your oc problem if you can list your current BIOS settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think OCZ RAMs aren't that great for overclocking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 2 X 2GB OCZ Platinum DDR2... I'm a victim too...


Most of my settings are on [auto] because I haven't got far enough into OC'ning to tweak the delicate things yet. Problem is that when I begin touching any of the memory related settings it looses stability. I literally can't change anything in that department from the defaults. CPU itself OC's fine, I just can't get started with the memory.

Edit: This is how far I got by just adjusting memory divider to 1:1 and increasing FSB freq. Note that my RAM is rated to 1066Mhz. Now at this point increasing would require more tweaking, but if I even touch VTT, NB or DRAM volts memory immediately becomes highly unstable. Any VTT change leads to PC not booting or BSOD'ing instantly for example. I find this to be very strange.










Any ideas what to tweak from this point onwards? I'm open to suggestion eventhough chances are high that I have already tried that (all basic NB, VTT, DRAM starting points etc).


----------



## darkphantom

^At those settings, you're stable? or is that your target? p.s. what is your cooling?

I would start everything off at the lowest voltages (except for your vcore, see what it is in CPU-Z at stock FSB)

and bump everything by an increment of 1.

I got my system stable last night at FSB of 360 @ 3.78ghz
with the following settings:

Vcore 1.3125v
NB: 1.2v
VTT: 1.2v
SB: 1.5v
Mem: 2.0v

divider is at 333mhz
freq at 721mhz

I haven't tried anything higher as it was 2am by the time I finished IBT (6-7 runs) figured it was good as temps stayed around ~66C


----------



## Foucault71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> ^At those settings, you're stable? or is that your target? p.s. what is your cooling?
> I would start everything off at the lowest voltages (except for your vcore, see what it is in CPU-Z at stock FSB)
> and bump everything by an increment of 1.
> I got my system stable last night at FSB of 360 @ 3.78ghz
> with the following settings:
> Vcore 1.3125v
> NB: 1.2v
> VTT: 1.2v
> SB: 1.5v
> Mem: 2.0v
> divider is at 333mhz
> freq at 721mhz
> I haven't tried anything higher as it was 2am by the time I finished IBT (6-7 runs) figured it was good as temps stayed around ~66C


No that's not even close to my target. I know the CPU can take at least 450x8.5 because I have tested it on another board. Lets say that's my target then for the starters. Those settings are where I hit the very unexpeted brick wall:

Those settings are the last stable settings and after that If I want to raise FSB, I need to tweak memory settings, which inevitably leads to totally unstable RAM. That's my problem in a nutshell. If I change memory related settings to something else than 'auto' the RAM becomes highly unstable. Any suggestions what to try and set as VTT or NB? I've tried different values between 1.10-1.30 but no luck.

ps. My CPU cooler is Noctua nh12up with two fans and temps hardly go over 50C under max stress. Though it doesn't even matter cause at this point im struggling with memory stability. Also I don't think memory temps are a problem either cause they are way underclocked.


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You'll be fine. Your current 4870 actually has GDDR5 already anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 6970 2GB GDDR5 card in my P5Q Pro with no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: @darkphantom*
> Like *ocman* said, your vNB and vFSB look a little on the high side. We like to say 1.4V max for each of those. Can you still get the same results if you knock them down to 1.38 or 1.36? It won't help with your CPU temps, but it'll help to be on the safe side for the northbridge.
> And I remember from our PM conversation that your RAM is rated at 2.2v, but you might want to try to down-volt that too a little if you can get away with it, since I've heard that these boards over-volt memory some.
> But at the end of the day, I think you're correct in that vCore is your limiting factor for your overclock. You could try upping it another notch or two just to see if its stable. If temps are >75C (which they likely will be) then I wouldn't run it 24/7, but would just like to see if that really is the issue.


aren't these boards pcie 2.0 only, and the 6970 2.1? How did you get it to work, or were you just running on a lower bandwith?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> aren't these boards pcie 2.0 only, and the 6970 2.1? How did you get it to work, or were you just running on a lower bandwith?


PCIe 2.1 runs at the same bandwidth as 2.0, and is also backwards compatible. It just supports a few extra features that can be utilized if the motherboard supports it, but it doesn't bring any kind of performance increase.

Thus, 2.1 cards run fine on these old boards, and even PCIe 3.0 is backwards compatible. So you could run a 680 or 7970 on a P5Q if you really wanted to, but you wouldn't get access to the higher bandwidth from 3.0.


----------



## darkphantom

Bah, I can't even get a hairline over 360 FSB without bsoding. I really don't want to pump in any more into the vcore.

Any suggestions? I tried upping the NB and VTT but no luck =( still getting the 0x00000124


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Bah, I can't even get a hairline over 360 FSB without bsoding. I really don't want to pump in any more into the vcore.
> 
> Any suggestions? I tried upping the NB and VTT but no luck =( still getting the 0x00000124


You may be out of luck.







I believe that BSOD error is from not enough vcore. Can you increase your RAM speed and leave FSB at the same (360)? Just to see if the RAM is limiting your OC.

For example, I once though my PC2-6400 RAM was limiting my overclock, but I got it to run at 1066 MHz while the FSB was only at 400MHz, so it turned out my board was limiting my FSB speed.

As for my recent attempts with OC, I'm afraid I'm finally throwing in the towel with my E8500. I spent most of the day today trying to reach 5.0 GHz again and no dice. I tried a faster FSB with lower multi, and slower FSB with max multi. I can get to the desktop ~4.8GHz but its not even remotely stable, and anything higher won't post.

So, I'm going to be swapping in my Q9550 this weekend, and the P5Q Pro + E8500 + OCZ DDR2 RAMs are going up on the marketplace in a few days.

Also, watercooling.


----------



## ocman

*@ Foucault71* Try looser timings for the RAMs. OCZ Platinum PC2-8500's stock timings are 5-5-5-18. Try looser if needed like 6-6-6-18. My platinums don't even like high DRAM voltage.









*@ darkphantom* Your current VCore isn't close to 1.4V yet... keep bumping up VCore as BSOD 124 is indication of insufficient VCore.









*@ jetpak12* Thanks and all the best with the sale.


----------



## gliterman

Hello there, I'm a proud user of a P5Q Pro Turbo with it I achieved a new level on overclocking (FSB 500







sure limited by my old e6600 B1(Engineering Sample)







while in company of a Big Typhoon, its cores are idling on 42-44º degrees )



Best oc







(not stable)










I actually have one problem with the main Pci-X slot, it won't send any image to my monitor through the graphics card







, which is now working on the secondary PCI-X.

Any ideas to solve the problem are welcome.

Thanks for your help!

This is my watercooled baby (with an Asus P5K-with it I've achieved 470 FSB):
This is the stable value: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034782


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliterman*
> 
> Hello there, I'm a proud user of a P5Q Pro Turbo with it I achieved a new level on overclocking (FSB 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure limited by my old e6600 B1(Engineering Sample)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while in company of a Big Typhoon, its cores are idling on 42-44º degrees )
> 
> 
> 
> Best oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not stable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have one problem with the main Pci-X slot, it won't send any image to my monitor through the graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which is now working on the secondary PCI-X.
> 
> Any ideas to solve the problem are welcome.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> This is my watercooled baby (with an Asus P5K-with it I've achieved 470 FSB):
> This is the stable value: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034782


Hi gliterman! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









It seems like the 1st PCI-E x16 slot is bad...









Is your mobo still under warranty? If so, go for RMA.









For some troubleshooting, have you tried resetting CMOS/BIOS. Also, check whether or not the jumpers are in the right place (default positions as indicated in the user's manual) and all jumpers are present. Any damaged or missing component(s) on the mobo?


----------



## gliterman

Thanks ocman, my board has no warranty it was a second hand one and got this issue








I've made some resets on the bios and still persists, haven't see my results? LOL!!








about missing components: I'm not noticed but will check for this and the jumpers (I will check too if the pci slot has all it's pins inside).
*edit*
I was looking at the board, and found something strange:



One of the blocks of 2 smd components have nothing, can someone with a P5Q Pro Turbo confirm if its board has installed this 2 little smd under the blue pci-x?

Tried again to install the gpu at this pci-x slot and made: one long and three short beeps.
*edit*

I don't know if this is the case, but do you think It can generate this problem if a modded Bios was bad configured? :?
Thanks ocman!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ darkphantom* Your current VCore isn't close to 1.4V yet... keep bumping up VCore as BSOD 124 is indication of insufficient VCore.


Part of Phantom's problem was that he was approaching 75C with a Hyper212 in IBT, so he didn't want to have to increase vCore much more. I suppose it would be worth a shot to try a notch or two higher, just to see if it solves the problem at least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliterman*
> 
> Thanks ocman, my board has no warranty it was a second hand one and got this issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made some resets on the bios and still persists, haven't see my results? LOL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about missing components: I'm not noticed but will check for this and the jumpers (I will check too if the pci slot has all it's pins inside).
> *edit*
> I was looking at the board, and found something strange:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the blocks of 2 smd components have nothing, can someone with a P5Q Pro Turbo confirm if its board has installed this 2 little smd under the blue pci-x?
> 
> Tried again to install the gpu at this pci-x slot and made: one long and three short beeps.
> *edit*
> 
> I don't know if this is the case, but do you think It can generate this problem if a modded Bios was bad configured? :?
> Thanks ocman!


I happen to have a P5Q Pro sitting right behind me, and so I pulled it out of its anti-static bag and snapped a picture for you. (You can open it up in its own tab for high-res detail







)



Its not a Pro Turbo, so it may be different, but all of the little parts are accounted for. Does yours look like its been tampered with?

Something is definitely wrong. According to the P5Q Pro manual, one long followed by three short beeps means "No VGA detected". I guess you'll have to stick with the second slot. If you don't need it for anything else, you should be fine.


----------



## gliterman

Thanks jetpak12
mine seems as it was removed but not in a good way (maybe accidentally?)
but sure that little SMDs should be in its place.
well anyways my board is for Crossfire and I have 2 gtx 260, then I don't need that second pci-x slot LOL!!


----------



## darkphantom

Well, I know that increasing the vcore can be detrimental in the long run, but if the CPU is running cool enough, what of it?


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12* Great HD clarity picture! Great help!

*@ gliterman* It seems like the missing piece is causing the slot not to work.

*@ darkphantom* Yes, just don't set more than 1.4V, and use a better CPU cooler or improve system ventilation.


----------



## johnwethek

Hey, new member, 1st question...
I am running out of storage and wanna get a 2TB or bigger HDD, western digital is my preference and for those sizes i like the greens. People are talking on Newegg about older systems not supporting or properly powering larger drives to their detriment.

My P5Q Pro Turbo has been running 5 internal drives its whole life, the largest of which are two 1 TB drives. I'm not RAIDing anything and have turned off the windows setting that lets hdds fall asleep (can't stand waiting for them to spin up, though the green drives i hear default to turn off in 8 hours anyway).

Just wanna know if i should stay away from drives bigger than 1TB for any reason, and was also curious about that extra oarnge sata connector that is there for RAID setups, can i just use it as a regular SATA hookup if i'm not doing any RAID? BIOS just shows it's empty and asking to be used. Thanks for any replies, tips, curious follow-ups, whatever. Long live the 775!!!


----------



## jetpak12

@ *ocman*

The picture was taken with my Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS10 that I got for Christmas last year. I'm still trying to figure the thing out, I got it to take pictures of computer parts and nature/landscape photos (two opposite ends of the spectrum!







)

I've been having trouble getting it to take clear shots though. So I was pleasantly surprised myself how well this particular one came out.







I just leave everything on the Auto setting though, so maybe that's my problem.

Some things that can help with clarity in computer/technology related photos:
- Eliminate glare - I like to turn off the lights and open the blinds on the windows. Any kind of glare always messes with my pictures. I think the reason this particular one came out better is because I don't have the hard wood floor in the background like most of the pictures I take, which is pretty reflective.
- Low ISO number - I'm not sure on the specifics, but having the photo shot with a low ISO number (~400?) increases detail.

That's all I've got on that, I think I just got lucky with that shot. I'm not a professional photographer by any means (and barely an amateur one at that).









@ *johnwekhek*
Welcome to OCN!









You shouldn't have any problems with >1TB drives in your Pro Turbo. I have a WD 1.5TB Green that's been in my P5Q Pro (non-Turbo) and my current P5Q3 Pro with no issues. I also had a 2TB Samsung drive at one time too that worked fine. I believe 3 TB drives need to be aligned if used with Windows XP, but Windows 7/Vista should be fine. If you do get a 3TB drive, it should come with instructions telling you what you need to do, or just check the manufacturer's website. One limitation is that I believe these boards can only have a boot drive of 2TB or less.

The big drives just take a long time to do a full format with, so doing a quick format is recommended.









Also, those orange ports are coming from a Maxwell chip on the motherboard. There is a setting (or should be) in the BIOS somewhere that dictates how it should behave. I think they only work for hard drives (not CD/DVD drives), and can be set up as stand-alone SATA ports, or RAID (0 or 1). I think they do run slower than the standard Intel ones, so don't use them until you've filled everything up. I have them empy on my system.

I know *ocman* has set up his ports to function as stand-alone ports in the past, he should chime in soon with some more helpful info.









@*darkphantom*

I believe Intel specifications state that the maximum "safe" Vcore is 1.4V for these chips (some please correct me if I'm wrong). There was someone in another forum who tried to kill a bunch of Core 2 Duos and Quads by giving them >1.6 Volts on air and most of them didn't die.

Now that's not saying to go out and do that, but these chips can take a lot of punishment. My understanding is that if you can keep temperatures low, then you can exceed 1.4V some, which is why people turn to watercooling for increased OC.

But basically, when you start to exceed 1.4V, that's the point at which possible degradation can occur, especially if run at high temperatures (>75C); at least according to Intel.

Wow, long post, sorry about that.


----------



## gliterman

I see








F*c*!
My P5k does not have that prob








and still goes far away with my old q6600
What do you think for playing Crysis & Crysis 2 what speed on the q6600 it's needed for it to run smoothly? actually it's at 3,2Ghz (37º for the heater core), 2x1Gb DDR2 Corsair Dominator 1066Mhz & Kingston Valueram 667 (capable of 1066 w/fan)@1Ghz because the board won't like going further (simply won't boot no matter what Ram voltage you select and timings this is the only issue I found with this board







).
At 1280x1024 all high will be a 9600gt good enough or I must change it for the zotac gtx 260 192 or the EVGA superclocked gtx260







?
*It's running Windows XP Sp2


----------



## jetpak12

I love watercooling!









I forgot I had left my old BIOS settings in place before I swapped in the Q9550, and it booted straight up with 466 FSB x 8.5 => 3.9 GHz!

I'm currently running Prime95, and temps so far have hit max at 58C.

This goes to show that effective cooling can really go a long way in overclocking and stability, as my E8500 wasn't Prime stable with these settings on an H70 with higher temperatures.









@*gliterman*

My E8500 ran Crysis at the highest settings at 1920x1080 in the mid-30s, when overclocked to 4.4GHz and paired with a 6970. However, it seems that it was still CPU-limited, as both cores average 95% usage and the 6970 only around 55% usage. Perhaps a quad will help. Once I get my Q9550 tweaked and stable, I'll try it out with Crysis again.

And if you have a choice between those cards, I'd say go with the GTX 260 192, since it'll have the most graphics power.


----------



## ocman

@ *jetpak12* Great! I had a Panasonic before... but I've lost it. Low ISOs will always give a clearer picture (less noise)... anything ISO 400 and under shall do it for most cameras. It's better to brighten up the room instead of using flash light.









@ *johnwekhek* Regarding to using > 2.2TB drives, I have the utility from ASUS linked in the 1st post in the 1st page of this club.









According to the mobo user's manual, all you need to do to utilize all 7 SATA ports is to set it to switch to *"Normal Mode"* in the BIOS. Also, install DriveXpert to change options in Windows. For post reference, check *this out* and the post below it for the steps I have taken.









@ *gliterman* Just test your way up (to a max of 1.4V) and settle with the oc you can stably achieve.









*P.S.:* jetpak12, you are closing in on the *1K mark/milestone*!


----------



## johnwethek

thanks for the info everyone! i wish i knew about this 500pages ago. so much to take in i didn't even read page 2 for my answer









i may try to sift through it all some boring day, but if anyone has any MUST DO/MUST KNOW tips for me my board p5q pro turbo, q9550, 8gb OCZ Reaper HPC and a gtx460 sc ee

I run the GPU all stock.

FSB is 450 x 8.5 for a modest 3.8Ghz on the q9550 with the "good stepping" or whatever my friend told me. so i'm still learning; but it's a good board to do it on i'm finding. My oc'ing i think would go higher if i got rid of a bit of ram i'm probably not using anyway. It's purely FSB limited at the moment, i have no problem keeping temps frosty with a 110mm Zalman with 1.375vCore, just love the way the copper goes with the board, but i know it's moderate cooling at best. my friend helped there also by polishing the processor before selling it to me. It would seem a high vCore for that OC for some people, but that's just where it likes to be and not hurtin anything, the ram is a bit volt hungry as well at 2.2. maybe that's a factor?

like i said, still learning. and rambling at this point.


----------



## jetpak12

Video time!













In the video I have two GTX 460s in there. One 460 will be swapped out for my now-waterblocked 6970 this weekend after this month's Foldathon. This is because Nvidia cards run [email protected] much more efficiently than ATI cards.

This is my very first upload to YouTube. The video I uploaded was 1280x720, but the YouTube encoding brought it down to 360p with no option to change it. Can anyone give me any hints or tips?









@*johnwethek*

I'm actually running my Q9550 at the same specs right now. Turns out 466x8.5 wasn't as stable as I was hoping, so I dropped it down to 450x8.5 and now its running fine. I just wanted something solid and stable for the Folding event this weekend so I can run it 24/7.

Also, I wouldn't worrry too much about your RAM at 2.2V, as long as that's what they're spec'ed for.

*EDIT:* My Pro and E8500 is now up for sale in the For Sale section.


----------



## cvtmih

Nice video mate







450x8.5 is a very good OC. If it's stable, don't bother tweaking it for few mhz more, cause that can cost your stability.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Nice video mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 450x8.5 is a very good OC. If it's stable, don't bother tweaking it for few mhz more, cause that can cost your stability.


Thanks.









I've actually put zero effort into this OC. Like I mentioned, I forgot I had left my previous 4.4GHz settings in the BIOS from my E8500, and it booted straight up.

I just dropped it to 450 FSB so that it would be stable during the April Foldathon, which just started. Once its over, I'll tweak the settings and hopefully get some stronger results.

I'd still like to get over 4GHz though, since I know my board can run 533 FSB stable, and since I'm under water now. Now I don't have to worry so much about vcore, heat and noise. Its so nice!









Do you have any tips for running DDR3 memory though? Are you still running 1:1 ratio, or something else? I have the same RAM and haven't been able to get very good results out of them, I can't hit their rated 1600MHz.

POST NUMBER 1000!!


----------



## cvtmih

That may be a problem though. Getting high with your FSB may cost you a bit of RAM frequency. Remember that the P45 is rated for DDR3-1066, and everything above that is considered as overclocked. Therefore you may not be able to get stable high FSB and RAM frequency. It's just hitting the chipset's limit.
However, if you can't get it stable @ 1600MHz, you can always set it ~ 1333 mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v and it will give you the same performance as 1600mhz 9-9-9-27. I would advise you to do so in order to avoid instability.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> That may be a problem though. Getting high with your FSB may cost you a bit of RAM frequency. Remember that the P45 is rated for DDR3-1066, and everything above that is considered as overclocked. Therefore you may not be able to get stable high FSB and RAM frequency. It's just hitting the chipset's limit.
> However, if you can't get it stable @ 1600MHz, you can always set it ~ 1333 mhz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.65v and it will give you the same performance as 1600mhz 9-9-9-27. I would advise you to do so in order to avoid instability.


Good point, and thanks.

I'm thinking I'll just keep it 1:1 for increased stability anyway, and maybe try to tweak timings down. I tried running 400 FSB with RAM set to 1600 and it wouldn't work. I mostly just wanted to try it to see what its like, but since I'll have my FSB higher than 400, I wasn't expecting to continue to run 1:2 ratio.

And I have one more question, since DDR3 is designed to run much faster than DDR2, is there a need to disable the BIOS settings that help with faster RAM OC? I'm thinking I can leave them enabled since anything below 1333MHz on DDR3 should be a cakewalk, unless those settings also help with higher FSB OC.


----------



## cvtmih

Naah, don't bother with the additional RAM settings. Just set the first 4 timings manually and leave the rest @ auto. You don't have to stick with 1:1 ratio really. With 450-500FSB you can have a stable RAM between ~ 1200 - 1333 mhz with tight timings. That will work without any problem


----------



## ocman

Congrats jetpak12 on passing the 1K mark!!!


----------



## Petrol

I think you could try messing with your NB clock skew a bit, *jetpak.* The P45 was the last chipset to feature a NB before the memory controller relocated to the CPU die and DDR3 became mainstream, so I'm guessing your issue may have to do with the CPU and RAM falling further out of sync the higher the RAM is clocked.


----------



## cvtmih

That could also help, yes. Also, set the performance leve higher ~ 11-12 for stability and try loosing the timings a bit. That way you could reach your goal with the memory.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I think you could try messing with your NB clock skew a bit, *jetpak.* The P45 was the last chipset to feature a NB before the memory controller relocated to the CPU die and DDR3 became mainstream, so I'm guessing your issue may have to do with the CPU and RAM falling further out of sync the higher the RAM is clocked.


That makes sense when the FSB and RAM aren't 1:1, I'll give it a try if I decide to go that route again. For now I'm just going to try maximizing FSB and processor OC, and stick with RAM 1:1 until I find something stable. Then I'll focus on increasing the clock on the RAM.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> That could also help, yes. Also, set the performance leve higher ~ 11-12 for stability and try loosing the timings a bit. That way you could reach your goal with the memory.


Messing with the performance level never really did anything for me on my Pro, but I'll try it again on this board. If I understand it right, higher numbers are for "compatibility" and stability, while lower numbers are for "performance", right?

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## cvtmih

That is correct. But it has a very big impact in compatibility/stability and performance. For example with 450 FSB and 1350mhz RAM it goes @ 10 by default. If I set it down to 9 or 8 I get like 600-700 mb/s boost on my memory READ and ~ 5 ns off my latency. I'd say that's pretty good boost







But my system will require much more voltage on the MCH if I wanna bring it down even lower. And here comes the instability as well. So when you are looking for compatibility/stability first, leave it @ AUTO, or set it 1 notch higher than the AUTO value.


----------



## Petrol

Aye, 10 is the default PL, 9 is a nice boost and getting to 8 means you're either God or sacrified some speed elsewhere to get it there. IMHO PL 11 cuts so much performance that you end up with better overall speed just optimizing to get as much out of 10 as possible. Enabling pull-ins seems to have the same effect as dropping to a lower PL but with some extra stability. Ultimately, changing PL by even one has probably the biggest measurable impact on CPU<->RAM throughput/latency but it's the most voodoo-like thing in the BIOS menu because nobody seems to know how Asus designed it to work.

Thanks for the rep, *jetpak*, now I'm only one rep away from being able to sell on the OCN Marketplace


----------



## cvtmih

The pull-in phases bring only instability. The performance boost is so little compared to what you get as stability, so in my experience - it's not worth playing with them. Getting a lower PL is worth though







Right now I'm @ FSB 475x8.5 with RAM @ 1200MHz 7-7-7-20 PL9 and I get better results compared to CL9 1333mhz and 1600mhz with PL10 or 11.


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks again guys.









I am currently running at 3.8 GHz (450x8.5) @ 1.38V, and it seems pretty stable. Temps max to 50C in Prime.









However, I am having a problem with something though. I'm getting a "USB device not recognized" error in Windows. Its my front panel USB hub. I read somewhere that if you're running high FSB, your NB can become overloaded and may not power auxillary devices, such as USB things, properly.

So I increased vNB from 1.2 to 1.3 incrementally, but there was no change. Should I go further, or is there another setting I should play with? It worked fine when I was at 400 FSB.


----------



## cvtmih

Go into the BIOS and check your "Legacy USB" settings. Try with AUTO and DISABLE. If there is no change go to PCI PnP and there change Plug and Play O/S to Yes. See if that will solve your problem.
You also may need more NB juice. 1.20v with 450FSB and 8GB RAM seems a bit low. Somewhere around 1.3 should be your goal. Try to increase it up to 1.36v, since it's perfectly safe and see if there will be any difference.
Also if you are at 450FSB I would advise you to use FSB Strap 400 (1200MHz ram preferably with 7-7-7-20) to find your sweet spot for the NB. After you are 100% sure that your vNB is fine, you can set your performance level manually to 9 as it will give you the same performance boost as if you were using 1333mhz ram, but it will be much more easily to get stable with. Remember that the P45 officially supports only 1066mhz ram and going above that in a combination with high FSB and large amount of RAM could be a problem sometimes.
Since we have very similar systems, I would advise you to use 450 FSB with 1200MHz RAM @ 7-7-7-20 with RAM voltage 1.55v and 475FSB with 1266MHz RAM @ 7-7-7-20 with 1.55v. That would be your best performance/stability formula + as I said after you are 100% stable you can set your performance leve manually to 9 and that will give you a boost in your RAM speed and latency like if you were running much higher frequencies than just 1200/1266 mhz.

Here are comparisons between 1200MHz CL7 and 1333MHz CL7. The first one requires only 1.55v to be stable while the second one needs 1.65 and more NB voltage, while not offering better performance.


----------



## jetpak12

@ *cvtmih*

Thanks for all the tips once again!









I didn't bother with the USB settings for now. I think the USB controller is actually in the SB and not the NB, so I was adjusting the wrong voltage. However, increasing vSB up a notch or two had no effect either. Actually, at one point when I booted up with your settings for 1200MHz RAM @ 450 FSB it worked, but since restarting to tweak vCore, it stopped again.







I think I need to reseat the plug on the motherboard.

I did make your suggested changes with the RAM:



And its working great! 1.2V FSB, 1.3V NB, 1.5V DRAM, 7-7-7-20 timings, CL Performance Level 9, and everything else on AUTO.









I ran a quick test with 5 runs of IBT on Very High. The CPU was happy with 1.38 vCore on the "High" test, but "Very High" wanted 1.39 for some reason.









How do you guys have such low vCore? Both you and *ocman* have your quads clocked so low!







My Q9550 has a VID of 1.25V.

EDIT: I meant Performance Level 9, not CL9


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## cvtmih

Are you sure that you have manually set Performance Level 9? Your latency should be much lower and your READ speed about 300 mb/s more.
Anyway, leaving settings @ auto is not a good idea. I can give you a full template with my settings for stable 3.80 and 4ghz respectively.
About the CPU - indeed, mine needs less voltage than most of the Q9550 I've seen, but it heats up more and even lapped it needs some serious cooling like Megahalems for example in order to run it ~ 3.8-4ghz, so it's kinda the same. The heat compensates the lower vcore and in your case - the opposite









Here is a 3.80ghz template :

Ai Overclock Tuner [MANUAL]
CPU Ratio Setting [8.5]
FSB Frequency [450]
PCI-E Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1200]
DRAM Timing Control [MANUAL]

1st Information :

CAS# Latency [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge [20 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [AUTO]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [AUTO]
Write Recovery Time [AUTO]
Read to Precharge Time [AUTO]

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [AUTO]
Write to Read Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (S) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [AUTO]

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
READ to PRE Delay [AUTO]
PRE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to REF Delay [AUTO]
DRAM Static Read Control [AUTO]
DRAM Read Training [AUTO]
MEM. OC Charger [AUTO]
AI Clock Twister [AUTO]
AI Transaction Booster [MANUAL]
Common Performance Level [9]

CPU Voltage [1.28125]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference [0.65x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.54]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.26]
DRAM Voltage [1.56]
NB Voltage [1.30]
SBridge Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]

Load Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [AUTO]
NB Clock Skew [AUTO]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Performance Mode]

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting [08.5]
C1E Suppport [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel® Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]

And the 4ghz which I'm using.

Ai Overclock Tuner [MANUAL]
CPU Ratio Setting [8.5]
FSB Frequency [475]
PCI-E Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1266]
DRAM Timing Control [MANUAL]

1st Information :

CAS# Latency [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [7 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge [20 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [AUTO]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [AUTO]
Write Recovery Time [AUTO]
Read to Precharge Time [AUTO]

2nd Information :

READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [AUTO]
Write to Read Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (S) [AUTO]
READ to READ Delay (D) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [AUTO]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [AUTO]

3rd Information :

WRITE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
READ to PRE Delay [AUTO]
PRE to PRE Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay [AUTO]
ALL PRE to REF Delay [AUTO]
DRAM Static Read Control [AUTO]
DRAM Read Training [AUTO]
MEM. OC Charger [AUTO]
AI Clock Twister [AUTO]
AI Transaction Booster [AUTO]
Common Performance Level [9]

CPU Voltage [1.3250]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference [0.63x]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.56]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.30]
DRAM Voltage [1.56]
NB Voltage [1.30]
SBridge Voltage [1.10]
PCIE SATA Voltage [1.50]

Load Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [AUTO]
NB Clock Skew [AUTO]
PCU Margin [Performance Mode]

Advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting [08.5]
C1E Suppport [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel® Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Enabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Enabled]


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Are you sure that you have manually set Performance Level 9? Your latency should be much lower and your READ speed about 300 mb/s more.
> Anyway, leaving settings @ auto is not a good idea. I can give you a full template with my settings for stable 3.80 and 4ghz respectively.
> About the CPU - indeed, mine needs less voltage than most of the Q9550 I've seen, but it heats up more and even lapped it needs some serious cooling like Megahalems for example in order to run it ~ 3.8-4ghz, so it's kinda the same. The heat compensates the lower vcore and in your case - the opposite


Yeah, I just double checked and I do have it at PL 9. My settings pretty much match yours exactly. When I said I had settings on "AUTO" I meant everything that wasn't a voltage setting, lol. And the ones I didn't mention were set to their default manually.

The only main difference I can find is that your CPU GTL setting is different. Mine defaults to 0.630x, and I just left it at that. Maybe I should try setting the RAM voltage to 1.56? Would the RAM run slower if it wasn't getting enough volts?

I also thought maybe it was a difference in benchmarks, so I got a trial version of AIDA64 and got pretty much the same thing as from MaxxMem.

EDIT: Hmm, so I just tried PL 8, so maybe this is working differently on my board, as I got the same score, and didn't have to change anything to make the settings.


----------



## cvtmih

So, just leave it at 9, cause 8 might be unstable in some situations. About the voltage - just set 1.56v to be sure it's 100% stable.


----------



## KingT

Here is my *Kingston Hyper X Blu 1600MHz 4GB x 2* overclocked @ *2133MHz* 10-11-10-30, CR= 1T, 1.65V..









It's also *100% stable*, tested in P95 CUSTOM 4096K -> 4096K, 2hrs test..


































CHEERS..


----------



## cvtmih

Nice results man!!! This memory is really amazing, especially for the low price that you can get it!
Here is my 24/7 results.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Hi ZealotKi11er! Welcome aboard my fellow Canadian!









*@ jetpak12* I've recently bumped VCore a step up to 1.304V (load) while running at 4.2GHz. The VID for my Q9650 E0 is 1.175V... that would explain why the need for lower voltages.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ jetpak12* I've recently bumped VCore a step up to 1.304V (load) while running at 4.2GHz. The VID for my Q9650 E0 is 1.175V... that would explain why the need for lower voltages.


Very nice, and its an E0. Thanks for letting me know.









I also did a "little" upgrade this evening...



Two 6970s, two different blocks. When you buy from the OCN marketplace, you can't always be picky.













I haven't tried out any games yet, so we'll see if a Q9550 can handle two of these beasties!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very nice, and its an E0. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a "little" upgrade this evening...
> 
> Two 6970s, two different blocks. When you buy from the OCN marketplace, you can't always be picky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't tried out any games yet, so we'll see if a Q9550 can handle two of these beasties!


Q9550 as a CPU can but anything Under Core i5/7 will not scale as well.


----------



## darkphantom

Someone explain this to me please:

E7400 running at a 10.5 multiplier, 353 fsb finishes ~25GFlops in 200s
at a 10 multiplier, FSB 370 finishes ~15Gflops in 300s

Both are approximately the same in terms of speed (ghz) but one runs slower than the other?

Also, the lower multiplier produces lower temps at load.

TIA!


----------



## darkphantom

Found something stable at 9.5 ...running 3.7ghz but faster performance


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very nice, and its an E0. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did a "little" upgrade this evening...
> 
> I haven't tried out any games yet, so we'll see if a Q9550 can handle two of these beasties!


Wow dude,I'm jelly of your high end system,such a beasty 775 you've got there..









But yeah, a Q9550 would be a bottleneck for your CF system ,to minimize it as much as you vcan OC your processor to 4GHz..









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Someone explain this to me please:
> E7400 running at a 10.5 multiplier, 353 fsb finishes ~25GFlops in 200s
> at a 10 multiplier, FSB 370 finishes ~15Gflops in 300s
> Both are approximately the same in terms of speed (ghz) but one runs slower than the other?
> Also, the lower multiplier produces lower temps at load.
> TIA!


FLOPs are floating-point operations per second, which is basically non-integer math (it involves decimal places). The numbers to be used have to be stored somewhere the CPU can access them quickly when it comes time to do the work, which is what the CPU cache and RAM are for. Since the FSB is the speed of the Northbridge which is responsible for the rate of data transfer between the CPU and the RAM, having a faster FSB speed means less wait time for the CPU to retrieve information from the RAM and as a result the CPU can get through more operations per second. Because the CPU can access the cache on-die a lot faster than it can the RAM, having a small cache like the E7400s do means even more wait time because information that could be instantly stored on cache in a beefier chip has to wait. So in that you should also be seeing the rationale for prioritizing FSB speed over CPU speed


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Q9550 as a CPU can but anything Under Core i5/7 will not scale as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Wow dude,I'm jelly of your high end system,such a beasty 775 you've got there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, a Q9550 would be a bottleneck for your CF system ,to minimize it as much as you vcan OC your processor to 4GHz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Sounds good. I've only tried a couple things, but here's something I have noticed so far:

- Running *Furmark*, I found a massive CPU bottleneck. It only used a single core on the CPU and then only utilized about 50% of the GPUs. The 1080p benchmark gave me a score that is about half of what it should have been.
- In the benchmark for *Batman: AC*, my FPS doubled @ 5760x1080, where the GPUs are doing most of the work anyway. I haven't tried at 1920x1080.
- In *Star Wars: The Old Republic*, my FPS doubled @ 5760x1080.
- In *Mass Effect 1*, FPS stayed about the same IIRC (~60 FPS) @ 5760x1080. I think I had Vsync on though.

As you can probably tell, my main goal is gaming at Eyefinity resolutions, where things become much less CPU bound and the GPUs can really stretch their power. This kind of setup should work well for that I hope, and it has so far.









I'll give more updates in the future.









@ *Petrol*
Good info, something I hadn't thought of before, but makes perfect sense.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Sounds good. I've only tried a couple things, but here's something I have noticed so far:
> - Running *Furmark*, I found a massive CPU bottleneck. It only used a single core on the CPU and then only utilized about 50% of the GPUs. The 1080p benchmark gave me a score that is about half of what it should have been.
> - In the benchmark for *Batman: AC*, my FPS doubled @ 5760x1080, where the GPUs are doing most of the work anyway. I haven't tried at 1920x1080.
> - In *Star Wars: The Old Republic*, my FPS doubled @ 5760x1080.
> - In *Mass Effect 1*, FPS stayed about the same IIRC (~60 FPS) @ 5760x1080. I think I had Vsync on though.
> As you can probably tell, my main goal is gaming at Eyefinity resolutions, where things become much less CPU bound and the GPUs can really stretch their power. This kind of setup should work well for that I hope, and it has so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give more updates in the future.


Yeah,multi monitor setups like Eyefinity are very GPU bounded so a Q9550 @ 3.8 - 4GHz should be enough for smooth gameplay..









P.S.: Watch out for GPPU usage in games and you'll see if there'e a massive CPU bottleneck if your GPU's don't hit ~ 99% usage..

Moar pics!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## Cyrious

Greetings!

I have just recently acquired an ASUS P5Q-E motherboard, but im having difficulty overclocking it to higher values, and am hoping that someone here would be able to walk me through it so i can get the 400x10/500x8 overclock i want.

Right, as of right now my settings are this:

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 12.0
FSB Frequency: 333mhz
PCI-E Frequency: 100mhz
FSB Strap to NB: 266mhz
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-835mhz
DRAM Clock Skew Channel A1: Auto
DRAM Clock Skew Channel A2: Auto
DRAM Clock Skew Channel B1: Auto
DRAM Clock Skew Channel B2: Auto
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
tCAS: 5
tRCD: 5
tRP: 5
tRAS: 5
tRRD: 3
tRFC: 50
all other memory timings auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Auto
DRAM Read Training: Auto
Mem OC Charger: Auto
AI Clock Twister: Light
AI Transaction Booster: Auto

CPU Voltage: 1.4250 (1.4000v actual)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference 0/2: Auto
CPU GTL Voltage Reference 1/3: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.24
DRAM Voltage: 2.2v
NB Voltage: 1.28
NB GTL Reference: Auto
SB Voltage: Auto
PCI-E SATA Voltage: Auto

Load Line Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCI-E Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Clock Skew: Auto
NB Clock Skew: Auto
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized

Its nice and stable at these speeds, but if i attempt to go even to just 350mhz FSB, which both the board and CPU are capable of (Previous owner of the board had a good Q6600 near 4ghz on it, which at minimum requires 430mhz FSB @ 9x multiplier.), it fails. I have no idea what Im doing wrong but I'd like to learn and then make it happen. Any suggestions?


----------



## ocman

Hi Cyrious! Welcome aboard!









Nice that you've got yourself a P5Q-E with additional gtl options to potentially get your CPU to overclock even more.









So try set specific values for them especially for CPU's.









Feel free to reference the 1st page post 1 and 2 for resource.









Happy overclocking!









*P.S.:* What's your chip's VID?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi Cyrious! Welcome aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice that you've got yourself a P5Q-E with additional gtl options to potentially get your CPU to overclock even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So try set specific values for them especially for CPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to reference the 1st page post 1 and 2 for resource.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* What's your chip's VID?


Thank you.

Ok ill give it a look but at this point i think this chip just wont play nice much higher than 333mhz FSB.

As for my VID, according to Coretemp it is 1.2875v, and right now after several hours of prime95 and IBT trying to stabilize it as is, is currently set to 1.413 (LLC bumps it up to 1.425-1.432 under extreme load). I think that if i really desire to unlock the full OCing potential of this board, i have to ditch the E5300 for something with a little more kick to it EG a E7, E8, Q8, or Q9 series processor, preferrably a 45nm quad. If i had the funds id purchase a better CPU, but ive pretty much sunk most of what i have gotten from selling things into purchasing this board, and my next planned upgrades are a GTX 260 216 and a 550W Rosewill HIVE psu to support it.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yeah,multi monitor setups like Eyefinity are very GPU bounded so a Q9550 @ 3.8 - 4GHz should be enough for smooth gameplay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Watch out for GPPU usage in games and you'll see if there'e a massive CPU bottleneck if your GPU's don't hit ~ 99% usage..
> 
> Moar pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


What do you want to see pictures of?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Ok ill give it a look but at this point i think this chip just wont play nice much higher than 333mhz FSB.
> 
> As for my VID, according to Coretemp it is 1.2875v, and right now after several hours of prime95 and IBT trying to stabilize it as is, is currently set to 1.413 (LLC bumps it up to 1.425-1.432 under extreme load). I think that if i really desire to unlock the full OCing potential of this board, i have to ditch the E5300 for something with a little more kick to it EG a E7, E8, Q8, or Q9 series processor, preferrably a 45nm quad. If i had the funds id purchase a better CPU, but ive pretty much sunk most of what i have gotten from selling things into purchasing this board, and my next planned upgrades are a GTX 260 216 and a 550W Rosewill HIVE psu to support it.


Have you tried running 400MHz FSB with the CPU set on the lowest multiplier? That way you can tweak voltages to get stable, then worry about CPU overclock.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Have you tried running 400MHz FSB with the CPU set on the lowest multiplier? That way you can tweak voltages to get stable, then worry about CPU overclock.


Tried that. This motherboard w/ this processor installed DOES NOT like the 400mhz strap, the strap i have to put on to keep my ram below 900mhz, and at the same time at or above 800mhz. The board wont post when the memory is too slow, and the ram doesnt like anything faster than 875mhz.

I really need a 4GB kit of 1066 ram.

Ill try again but it will most likely fail again.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Tried that. This motherboard w/ this processor installed DOES NOT like the 400mhz strap, the strap i have to put on to keep my ram below 900mhz, and at the same time at or above 800mhz. The board wont post when the memory is too slow, and the ram doesnt like anything faster than 875mhz.
> 
> I really need a 4GB kit of 1066 ram.
> 
> Ill try again but it will most likely fail again.


What happens when you leave the strap on AUTO? With 400MHz FSB, the RAM should default to 800MHz when set to auto.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> What happens when you leave the strap on AUTO? With 400MHz FSB, the RAM should default to 800MHz when set to auto.


Dunno, id have to reboot and give it a shot. Although it might just end up causing my comp to flip out again, forcing a cmos reset. At least ASUS had the foresight to add OC profiles so i dont have to go individually reset everything.

Ill give it a shot.

EDIT: setting the strap to auto and lowering the memory speed to within acceptable bounds before trying again also results in no post. I jacked up the voltages pretty good too.

At this point im just going to leave it at 333x12. Getting my CPU stable at that speed was a challenge in itself, because ANY attempt past 350mhz at all results in no post. I believe i have an FSB wall at that point.


----------



## rgwoehr

I just remembered I saw this a while ago but never joined, so I figured I'd join now. I have the P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q8200 overclocked to 3.0GHz. By the way, thanks for the link to my blog post on the first page.


----------



## gliterman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Tried that. This motherboard w/ this processor installed DOES NOT like the 400mhz strap, the strap i have to put on to keep my ram below 900mhz, and at the same time at or above 800mhz. The board wont post when the memory is too slow, and the ram doesnt like anything faster than 875mhz.
> I really need a 4GB kit of 1066 ram.
> Ill try again but it will most likely fail again.


Cyrious, which are the specs of your Ram memories?
-max freq
-latencies
-Voltage
If your processor it's in its right values which we don't know actually (volts, fsb, ...) You are sure overloading ram for max performance, and it can't, works so hot, or need more volts for doing it.

Of course... can we know what processor do you have? because if you're trying to get 4Ghz from a Pentium 4 I think it's not the right way unless you want to cook on your computer








LOL!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I just remembered I saw this a while ago but never joined, so I figured I'd join now. I have the P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q8200 overclocked to 3.0GHz. By the way, thanks for the link to my blog post on the first page.


Hi rgwoehr! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









You are doing a very good job with your blog!









I hope you would have a great time helping PRO Turbo owners here!









Happy overclocking!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gliterman*
> 
> Cyrious, which are the specs of your Ram memories?
> -max freq
> -latencies
> -Voltage
> If your processor it's in its right values which we don't know actually (volts, fsb, ...) You are sure overloading ram for max performance, and it can't, works so hot, or need more volts for doing it.
> Of course... can we know what processor do you have? because if you're trying to get 4Ghz from a Pentium 4 I think it's not the right way unless you want to cook on your computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


Max Frequency by SPD: DDR2-800
Timings by SPD: 6-6-6-18 1.8v
Timings set: 5-5-5-15 1.9v

The processor is good, and if you bothered to read the posts above yours would know what the CPU is, the default FSB is, and what i got it to. Just because I'm feeling nice:


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2349501

The memory is spreaderless, and the absolute highest i dared crank them without spreaders is 2.2v, and thats only because there is a 120mm fan within spitting distance drawing air across them before venting it outside, which is barely enough to keep the ICs from getting excessively hot, and if that wasnt enough i loosened the timings greatly to 8-8-8-24. Even then the board refused to post above 349mhz FSB.

Next time RTFT and check signatures before posting.


----------



## darkphantom

Would you say it is more advantageous to run a lower multi and a higher FSB?


----------



## cvtmih

Performance wise, higher FSB and lower multi would be faster than the same core clock with lower fsb and higher multi. The problem is that usually higher FSB requires higher voltages like vcore, vnb, vfsb and the chip produces more heat. So I'd say that this combination would be suitable with a mid-range overclock. If you're looking for a max OC, go with the highest multi that you've got.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Would you say it is more advantageous to run a lower multi and a higher FSB?


It would be much better to do a higher FSB w/ a low multi vs a low FSB w/ a high multi. But, as cvtmih has pointed out, it takes CONSIDERABLY more effort to get it as you are affecting more things at one time.

Memory would be forced to go faster, timings would have to be loosened, voltages of all kinds have to be adjusted, temperatures have to be considered, etc etc. If you want a short and sweet boost of performance, low FSB high multi with a reasonable goal (say 3.6ghz) in mind. If you want to extract every single last scrap of performance out of your computer that it can possibly give, more FSB. Just make sure to keep the temps under control.

The chipset your board has also has a noticeable impact on performance. An example of this is what i just recently went through with my noisy as hell 750i SLI board.

It was as follows:
4025mhz 350x11.5 1.42vcore 700mhz memory 5-5-5-15-1T got ~18.5Gflops in IBT on the 750i board
4007mhz 333x12.0 1.41vcore 800mhz memory 5-5-5-15-2T got ~20.8Gflops in IBT on the P45 board im using now

speaking of which, i need to force 1T memory timings or find some way to extract more performance from this computer, i KNOW the ram is capable of 800mhz 1T timings, and i know the CPU is capable of screaming along at almost 25Gflops as ive done it before. Hmm, guess i will have to tweak Transaction Booster and see what it does in terms of performance.


----------



## darkphantom

Hmm, I've always used the higher of the multis for OC'ing (9.5-10.5) and I really have kept the voltages under 1.35v

Right now I'm running 1.3v for the 3.7ghz (temps on load around (66-67C). I'm comfortable at this point so I guess I really don't need to worry much.









However, when I do feel like I'm in the mood, I always try to get up there. I think for 4ghz, I was almost all the way up to 1.3875v and temps were hitting 70C+

I might just go grab an H80 for fun and see what it can do







(if I find a good deal).


----------



## ocman

*@ darkphantom*

If your chassis have enough space, for clean look, go for H-100 instead, while for best temps, go for NH-D14 air cooler instead.


----------



## jetpak12

@*darkphantom* and *ocman*

I was really impressed with my H70, although I haven't tried any serious air coolers to compare it to. The H100 will certainly give better performance, but I've heard the NH-D14 is either on par, or out-performs it, depending on who you ask.









@*Cyrius*

I'm sorry if you've already tried this, but what happens if you leave everything at AUTO and only change the FSB to 400? Or perhaps try that and also force the CPU to the lowest multi? I find it strange that your board is crapping out at ~350, 400MHz shouldn't be any problem for the P5Q-E, unless it doesn't like your processor (or maybe your RAM).

(PS- I have an E8500 for sale in the marketplace that I'll give you a good deal on if you're interested.)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> @*darkphantom* and *ocman*
> I was really impressed with my H70, although I haven't tried any serious air coolers to compare it to. The H100 will certainly give better performance, but I've heard the NH-D14 is either on par, or out-performs it, depending on who you ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Cyrius*
> I'm sorry if you've already tried this, but what happens if you leave everything at AUTO and only change the FSB to 400? Or perhaps try that and also force the CPU to the lowest multi? I find it strange that your board is crapping out at ~350, 400MHz shouldn't be any problem for the P5Q-E, unless it doesn't like your processor (or maybe your RAM).
> (PS- I have an E8500 for sale in the marketplace that I'll give you a good deal on if you're interested.)


Check your PMs i got a trade offer for you.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, after a suggestion in the 4ghz overclock thread, i decided to go and give it another go. What he suggested didnt work completely (one of the things he said was that the 400mhz strap might be b0rked). What DID work was setting the NB clock skew back 100ps, and got me up to 350mhz FSB. The problem now is that i cant go much further. the 10mhz between 350 and 360 are finicky, and past 360 refuses to post. I changed voltages and other settings, and no go. Highest i got it to POST was 357mhz FSB.

Its progress... I may eventually reach my goal. The one thing that scares me though is what will happen in the event i get the C2D from jetpak. Will overclocking become easier or harder? will my memory be able run fast enough to keep up with the FSB due to the bugged 400mhz strap? I wont know until i get it, or go through the effort of doing the 1333mhz bsel mod to my processor and then start pushing again.

EDIT: scratch that. While i might be able to get the FSB up a few MHZ higher, my memory apparently cant do much more than stock speed. Basically i need to spend the funds on a 4GB kit of DDR2-1066, ESPECIALLY if i want to get an E8500


----------



## neozycho

hello every one,

Can anyone point me or enlighten me on this thing. I have a 8gig transcend axeram, 2x 4 at 1066. but my board only read it at 800.

Did anyone came to work this board at 1066.

Thank you


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neozycho*
> 
> hello every one,
> Can anyone point me or enlighten me on this thing. I have a 8gig transcend axeram, 2x 4 at 1066. but my board only read it at 800.
> Did anyone came to work this board at 1066.
> Thank you


Well most of 1066MHz RAM is programmed by default to run @ 800MHz when you istall it for the first time..

That means that you have to manually set RAM to 1066MHz, to manually set the TIMINGS that are recommended for that RAM and to manually set RAM Voltage to meet the specification..

As for your RAM it's a good thing that your system works with 4GB RAM modules as P5Q Pro TURBO is very picky about RAM, especially if you're aiming for 1066MHz speed..

Set your RAM manually to 1066MHz,set the timings, RAM voltage and bump NB voltage to 1.20V to increase system stability..

If it works @1066MHz then GREAT, if not then just REVERT to 800MHz as there's not much of a performance increase anyway..









CHEERS..


----------



## SamboNZ

Hi Guys,

I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone on this thread can answer for me:
1) What are the restrictions (if any) for inserting newer Intel RAID option ROMs into P5Q firmwares (eg; size, version, compatibility etc)?
2) Where is the best place to source newer Intel RAID option ROMs? (I've looked extensively, but can't really find where to download them)
3) Where can I get the latest version of modded P5Q firmware from? (Most I've found link to MegaUpload...)

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dillmiester

The best thing to do would be to find what is the latest version that that works since compatible option roms for the P5Q series stopped at 10.5.x I think. Your not going to gain much anyways with slightly newer version. I know the one I uploaded for the Pro Turbo was a fairly recent one.

Whats your exact board model, I'll take a look around.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamboNZ*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions that I'm hoping someone on this thread can answer for me:
> 1) What are the restrictions (if any) for inserting newer Intel RAID option ROMs into P5Q firmwares (eg; size, version, compatibility etc)?
> 2) Where is the best place to source newer Intel RAID option ROMs? (I've looked extensively, but can't really find where to download them)
> 3) Where can I get the latest version of modded P5Q firmware from? (Most I've found link to MegaUpload...)
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated


You can actually use any of the latest Intel RAID ROMs, as the Intel southbridge chip used on these boards hasn't changed, even on the newest Z77 boards. Just to be safe, make sure that whatever you find is compatible with the ICH10R chip.

The best place to find the drivers is directly from Intel. I'm currently using the latest version - 10.8.0.1003 - without any issue for RAID 0. It can be found here.

And as for the modded BIOS, people have asked about it before and no one has been able to find any valid links after MegaUpload got shut down. The general consensus was that it doesn't really improve much though.


----------



## ocman

*@* *neozycho* and *SamboNZ*

Hi guys! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









May you indicate what model of the P5Q mobo you are using?

Feel free to post more and post your rig gallery.









Happy overclocking!









*@ Dillmiester* Welcome back!


----------



## SamboNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*
> 
> The best thing to do would be to find what is the latest version that that works since compatible option roms for the P5Q series stopped at 10.5.x I think. Your not going to gain much anyways with slightly newer version. I know the one I uploaded for the Pro Turbo was a fairly recent one.
> Whats your exact board model, I'll take a look around.


Thanks! I'm running an P5Q Pro.

I'm upgrading to try to resolve issues with my SSD. Apparently SSD support was improved with later RAID option ROMS. I'm really looking for either v2102 or v1613 with the latest possible RAID ROM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The best place to find the drivers is directly from Intel. I'm currently using the latest version - 10.8.0.1003 - without any issue for RAID 0. It can be found here.


Yeah, I've seen that page before and downloaded the package, but I'll be damned if I can work out how to extract the ROM! (or anything at all!)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamboNZ*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen that page before and downloaded the package, but I'll be damned if I can work out how to extract the ROM! (or anything at all!)


If you already have a version of the Intel RAID software installed, you should be able to just download one of the two executables and run it, and it will install. Get the *enu* version for english and the *cd* version for other languages.

If this is a new install, you'll need to load the drivers before the Windows installation using a floppy, CD or USB drive, using the download here.

I've always done it with a floppy, but apparently you can load the same files onto a CD or USB drive and it will work too. There are some good instructions in the Readme file of the first download that give instructions on how to install both, but be sure to reply if you get stuck.


----------



## SamboNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> If you already have a version of the Intel RAID software installed, you should be able to just download one of the two executables and run it, and it will install. Get the *enu* version for english and the *cd* version for other languages.
> If this is a new install, you'll need to load the drivers before the Windows installation using a floppy, CD or USB drive, using the download here.
> I've always done it with a floppy, but apparently you can load the same files onto a CD or USB drive and it will work too. There are some good instructions in the Readme file of the first download that give instructions on how to install both, but be sure to reply if you get stuck.


Hmm, I don't actually have RAID enabled at the moment (I'm updating the ROM as I've been told that the code affects non-RAID functionality as well) so that might be why I'm not able to install the software. In any case, if I do manage to install it, where can I find the option ROM file? Alternatively, if someone has already extracted this file and wouldn't mind uploading it somewhere for me, that would save me quite a bit of time and I would be very grateful for the assistance!


----------



## Dillmiester

I no longer have my sig rig so I don't keep up with these things anymore,

After searching around for what is the newest option rom for P5Q boards It pretty much confirmed what I had run into myself which is anything up to 10.5.3x does not work. Only P5Q Premium on UEFI shows running 11.0.x

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/archive/index.php/t-961-p-4.html

Alot of people are running 10.1.1008 with SSD's on much newer boards so I don't know, what are you trying to gain running newer ones?

Can someone confirm what option roms are on some of the ones uploaded on the first page?

Is anyone brave enough to see if 10.5.0.1022 works, the worst that will happen is it wont load just make sure you have you current one backed up on the usb.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamboNZ*
> 
> Hmm, I don't actually have RAID enabled at the moment (I'm updating the ROM as I've been told that the code affects non-RAID functionality as well) so that might be why I'm not able to install the software. In any case, if I do manage to install it, where can I find the option ROM file? Alternatively, if someone has already extracted this file and wouldn't mind uploading it somewhere for me, that would save me quite a bit of time and I would be very grateful for the assistance!


Here's a quote from the Intel readme file:
Quote:


> 1. If you are installing the operating system on a system
> configured for RAID or AHCI mode, you must pre-install
> the Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology driver using the
> F6 installation method described in section 5.3.


My understanding is that this must be done prior to the OS installation or it won't work. It should work in regular ACHI mode (non-RAID).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*
> 
> I no longer have my sig rig so I don't keep up with these things anymore,
> 
> After searching around for what is the newest option rom for P5Q boards It pretty much confirmed what I had run into myself which is anything up to 10.5.3x does not work. Only P5Q Premium on UEFI shows running 11.0.x
> 
> http://forums.mydigitallife.info/archive/index.php/t-961-p-4.html
> 
> Alot of people are running 10.1.1008 with SSD's on much newer boards so I don't know, what are you trying to gain running newer ones?
> 
> Can someone confirm what option roms are on some of the ones uploaded on the first page?
> 
> Is anyone brave enough to see if 10.5.0.1022 works, the worst that will happen is it wont load just make sure you have you current one backed up on the usb.


Hmm, where can I find 11.0.x versions? The newest from Intel that I'm seeing are 10.8.0.1003, or are we talking about two different things?


----------



## Dillmiester

Im just referring to most of the P5Q series as not working past 10.5 somewhere along the line it lost compatibility, I dont know about P5Q3 Deluxe.


----------



## SamboNZ

Hmm, are we talking about the same thing here? I'm referring to BIOS Firmware Mods where you can replace the RAID ROM in the firmware update with a newer version. This is separate to the OS level drivers for the RAID...


----------



## Dillmiester

You asked what is the newest raid rom for P5Q was, all the information is there you need in the link I provided.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamboNZ*
> 
> Hmm, are we talking about the same thing here? I'm referring to BIOS Firmware Mods where you can replace the RAID ROM in the firmware update with a newer version. This is separate to the OS level drivers for the RAID...


I apologize, I'm telling you about the wrong thing.







I wasn't aware you could update the firmware in that manner, I was just talking about OS level things.

Just follow Dillmiester's posts, I don't know anything about the firmware side of things.


----------



## SamboNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dillmiester*
> 
> You asked what is the newest raid rom for P5Q was, all the information is there you need in the link I provided.


Sorry, Dillmiester, that wasn't directed at you, looks like jetpak12 thought I was talking about OS level drivers









Anyway, thanks for your info. I've found a few RAID ROMs, but from what I'm reading online v10.1.0.1008 is the latest that will work with P5Q (as you alluded to in your post), but I can't find that version anywhere. Do you have any ideas where I could source this?

EDIT: Ah, I think I found it here: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/archive/index.php/t-961-p-4.html

I assume I can just extract the Intel RAID ROM from these other BIOS firmware updates & inject it into the P5Q Pro BIOS firmware with MMTool successfully?

Better link to extracted OROM here: http://win-lite.de/benutzer/fernando/ROM-Module/Intel_RST_RAID_ROM_v10.1.0.1008.rar


----------



## Nismolilly

Hi all

Sorry for the rude interruption but I'm after some advice.

I've been given an asus p5q pro board with a quad core 2.4GHz CPU. It also has 2x 1gb corsair sticks of ram running at 675 MHz. I haven't touched anything in the bios and I'm running windows 7 ultimate 64-bit (fresh install).

My questions is this. I have a 500gb SATA WD drive and 2x identical 250GB SATA WD drives. What you recommend me set it up as. I've not done much with raid before as my last system was an Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe running a 3.2GHz Barton.

I've read something about drive Xpert and wonderd if it was worth doing. I would love to have the full 1TB system but I am also one for wanting to have a back up of important documents. But also for have a great deal of cash at the moment for upgrading or if a drive fails.

Advice please.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nismolilly*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Sorry for the rude interruption but I'm after some advice.
> 
> I've been given an asus p5q pro board with a quad core 2.4GHz CPU. It also has 2x 1gb corsair sticks of ram running at 675 MHz. I haven't touched anything in the bios and I'm running windows 7 ultimate 64-bit (fresh install).
> 
> My questions is this. I have a 500gb SATA WD drive and 2x identical 250GB SATA WD drives. What you recommend me set it up as. I've not done much with raid before as my last system was an Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe running a 3.2GHz Barton.
> 
> I've read something about drive Xpert and wonderd if it was worth doing. I would love to have the full 1TB system but I am also one for wanting to have a back up of important documents. But also for have a great deal of cash at the moment for upgrading or if a drive fails.
> 
> Advice please.


Hi Nismolilly! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









A RAID setup isn't a good way for backing up files. You should backup important files by making copies of them from time to time to another storage drive/medium.










RAID setup could help improve system performance... I would rather get a reliable SSD like from Intel or get 2 WD Cavier Black HDDs and set to run in RAID.









I've set the SATA ports on my PRO Turbo to run in Normal mode.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## Nismolilly

Hi Mate thanks for the quick response. I would live a SSD but money is tight at the min. I've just order some thermal paste and searching for a good but well priced heat sink and fan (Any suggestions?).

So you would recommend havin all three drives in normal mode. I like to keep a back up of my iTunes folder, Downloaded setup files for program's, and pictures. I do have a 500gb external drive which I could use for this but it is nearly full with the above files.


----------



## Nismolilly

Hi

I can't seem to be able to connect my sata drives. All three detect on there own but as soon as try and connect two drives it won't detect either. I've tried all ports and swapping the cables but I just can't get it to recognise more than one drive at a time. I haven't change buying in the bios. I've got a 480w PSU. Help please I'm going insaine.


----------



## jetpak12

Hello *Nismolilly*, welcome to the club.









Like ocman said, any kind of RAID setup isn't a substitute for real backup, but if you need space you can set up a RAID 0, which spans two disks and essentially turns them into one. Or you can use RAID 1, which is for redundancy: two identical drives are run simultaneously and if one drive dies, or is removed, the data is still fine in the other drive. In RAID 0, if one drive is removed, you lose all data.

And as for your drive detection problem, are you having trouble having the drives detected in BIOS, or somewhere later down the line? I would normally recommend swapping drives/ports/cables, but it seems like you've already done that. A 480W should be fine for powering a few drives, but what else do you have in your system, maybe its close to its limit?


----------



## Nismolilly

Hi mate.

I have an IDE DVD rw and one little blue light. I'm using a crap radeon graphics card with 258 ram and it doesn't have a fan.

I've run 4x hard drives using the same PSU on my old system.

Im trying to detect them as IDE or single drives and not in any form of Raid. It sounds like the secod drive spins up but then spins straight back down.

It's driving me mad. Does it make a differenc what sata ports they go into? I know not to use the different colour ones. But I've read that the ones that are left have two different controllers.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nismolilly*
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> I have an IDE DVD rw and one little blue light. I'm using a crap radeon graphics card with 258 ram and it doesn't have a fan.
> 
> I've run 4x hard drives using the same PSU on my old system.
> 
> Im trying to detect them as IDE or single drives and not in any form of Raid. It sounds like the secod drive spins up but then spins straight back down.
> 
> It's driving me mad. Does it make a differenc what sata ports they go into? I know not to use the different colour ones. But I've read that the ones that are left have two different controllers.


Try setting the BIOS mode to ACHI instead of IDE.

And you're right, all the red SATA ports are the same, so those shouldn't matter. Its the colored ports (the orange and white) that run off a different chip.


----------



## TA4K

Im thinking of getting a P5Q deluxe to replace my Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3. Would this be a good side-grade? I was being limited by the OC potential on my G41 board, and the guy im getting it off is giving me some DDR2 RAM aswell.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Im thinking of getting a P5Q deluxe to replace my Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3. Would this be a good side-grade? I was being limited by the OC potential on my G41 board, and the guy im getting it off is giving me some DDR2 RAM aswell.


It depends on how much you're paying.
A friend of mine has a p5Q deluxe and I have the p5Q-E. I've gotten two Q6600s to 3.8GHz on this board and he's benched his e8600 at 5.3 so the board is a great one, the problem is that if you pay much for a 775 board that's money that could be going towards something else instead.
If you're running an e5400 and it runs 4.25GHz stable already then there's no point upgrading.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nismolilly*
> 
> Hi mate.
> 
> I have an IDE DVD rw and one little blue light. I'm using a crap radeon graphics card with 258 ram and it doesn't have a fan.
> 
> I've run 4x hard drives using the same PSU on my old system.
> 
> Im trying to detect them as IDE or single drives and not in any form of Raid. It sounds like the secod drive spins up but then spins straight back down.
> 
> It's driving me mad. Does it make a differenc what sata ports they go into? I know not to use the different colour ones. But I've read that the ones that are left have two different controllers.


Hi Nismolilly, it seems that your old PSU is not up for the job anymore... so to ensure the efficient and stable supply of power, you should be getting:

- a new *80+ (or 80 PLUS) PSU* with a minimum of *600W* for *one* video card setup and *850W* for *two* video card setup.









Also, upgrade your new video card and a power surge or UPS if you haven't done so.









Btw, just to follow up, I think if you want to improve your system performance with what you have. Run the identical drives in RAID and have the other drive as storage.









Hope these help!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Im thinking of getting a P5Q deluxe to replace my Gigabyte GA-G41MT-D3. Would this be a good side-grade? I was being limited by the OC potential on my G41 board, and the guy im getting it off is giving me some DDR2 RAM aswell.


Hi TA4K! Welcome aboard!









It's definitely a worthwhile side-grade if you don't think any of the post 775 platform can convince you to upgrade yet.









If you are try to overclock a quad 775 chip... the premium 775 mobos excel in doing that.









Dual core 775 chips are easy to get overclocked on most of the 775 mobos.









What are the capacity and rated speed are the DDR2 RAMs? (just curious... I understand you are not paying extra for them... not trying to be picky)









Check out the 1st page of resource if you haven't done so.









Happy overclocking!


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Hi TA4K! Welcome to aboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a worthwhile side-grade if you don't think any of the post 775 platform can convince you to upgrade yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are try to overclock a quad 775 chip... the premium 775 mobos excel in doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dual core 775 chips are easy to get overclocked on most of the 775 mobos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the capacity and rated speed are the DDR2 RAMs? (just curious... I understand you are not paying extra for them... not trying to be picky)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the 1st page of resource if you haven't done so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy overclocking!


I think it is DDR2-800, only 2gb of it but I am getting the board for free so I'm not too fussed. I will pick up a 4gb kit very soon.


----------



## Punjab

Just finished swapping my system over to an intel SSD and upgraded my power supply! My overclock is still going strong and I've even increased the speed of my memory beyond what it was previously.
Validation


----------



## Zimmyantz

Hi Fellow P5Q Pro Turb owners!

Got a very strange problem that is really annoying me!
Before I start here is my PC (a few years old)

Intel Core 2 Duo 4300 @ stock 1.8ghz (using a big Artic Freezer Pro heatsink/fan)
ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
Gefore 8800 GTS 512
3x1gb Corsair DDR 6400 (+an extra one of the same which is the problem)
800Mhz
4-4-4-12
CM2X1024 - 6400C4
2.10V ver6.3
Corsair 700W PSU
CM Storm Case
Windows 7 Home 64bit

Here is the Dilemma, I have another 1gb of the same RAM, I put that in and my computer will not post. If I take that out, then it posts fine and continues into windows. I'm no computer novice and can build them fine, but i'm pretty sure this board should take 16gb, so am I missing out on something or do I need to tweak BIOS settings just for 4gb?!

Really not sure, anyones help is much appreciated, be as detailed for me as you like.

Zim.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimmyantz*
> 
> Hi Fellow P5Q Pro Turbo owners!
> 
> Got a very strange problem that is really annoying me!
> Before I start here is my PC (a few years old)
> 
> Intel Core 2 Duo 4300 @ stock 1.8ghz (using a big Artic Freezer Pro heatsink/fan)
> ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
> Gefore 8800 GTS 512
> 3x1gb Corsair DDR 6400 (+an extra one of the same which is the problem)
> 800Mhz
> 4-4-4-12
> CM2X1024 - 6400C4
> 2.10V ver6.3
> Corsair 700W PSU
> CM Storm Case
> Windows 7 Home 64bit
> 
> Here is the Dilemma, I have another 1gb of the same RAM, I put that in and my computer will not post. If I take that out, then it posts fine and continues into windows. I'm no computer novice and can build them fine, but i'm pretty sure this board should take 16gb, so am I missing out on something or do I need to tweak BIOS settings just for 4gb?!
> 
> Really not sure, anyones help is much appreciated, be as detailed for me as you like.
> 
> Zim.


Hi Zim/Zimmyantz! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Assuming you are installing the RAMs into the DIMM slots closest to the CPU first.

Try use one of working RAMs and install it in the last unused DIMM slot. If no problem, it means your 4th DIMM slot is working. Otherwise, DIMM slot is bad.

To cross check, try also use the 1GB RAM you had trouble adding by installing it to any one of the slots other than the last one (making it 3 sticks installed total)...

If it works, that means your RAM is working fine. Otherwise, RAM is bad.

Also, you might want to increase vNB to 1.2V or above if you are to use up all 4 sticks.

Feel free to check out the 1st page of the club! Happy overclocking!









*@ Punjab* You should share some HD rig pictures with us!


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimmyantz*
> 
> Hi Fellow P5Q Pro Turb owners!
> Got a very strange problem that is really annoying me!
> Before I start here is my PC (a few years old)
> Intel Core 2 Duo 4300 @ stock 1.8ghz (using a big Artic Freezer Pro heatsink/fan)
> ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo
> Gefore 8800 GTS 512
> 3x1gb Corsair DDR 6400 (+an extra one of the same which is the problem)
> 800Mhz
> 4-4-4-12
> CM2X1024 - 6400C4
> 2.10V ver6.3
> Corsair 700W PSU
> CM Storm Case
> Windows 7 Home 64bit
> Here is the Dilemma, I have another 1gb of the same RAM, I put that in and my computer will not post. If I take that out, then it posts fine and continues into windows. I'm no computer novice and can build them fine, but i'm pretty sure this board should take 16gb, so am I missing out on something or do I need to tweak BIOS settings just for 4gb?!
> Really not sure, anyones help is much appreciated, be as detailed for me as you like.
> Zim.


As ocman suggested increase your NB voltage to 1.20v and try loosing up the timings to something like 5-5-5-15, because when all 4 memory slots are installed the memory controller might have a tough time, especially when you are running tight latencies.


----------



## bczm8703

hi... sorry for the noob question...

i would like to check wether the P5Q Pro mobo is able to support the NVIDIA 560Ti graphic card and a DDR3 4GB Ram?

also my mobo is able to support up to which graphic card ( i only use NVIDIA GC) and what type of RAM?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bczm8703*
> 
> hi... sorry for the noob question...
> i would like to check wether the P5Q Pro mobo is able to support the NVIDIA 560Ti graphic card and a DDR3 4GB Ram?
> also my mobo is able to support up to which graphic card ( i only use NVIDIA GC) and what type of RAM?


The graphics card: yes. As long as it physically fits in the slot, any motherboard with a physical PCI-E x16 slot will accept any graphics card. If said card is of a newer PCI-E revision, it will operate at the slot revision (EG a PCI-E 2.0 card in a 1.0 slot would operate at 1.0 spec, which is roughly equivalent to PCI-E 2.0 X8 and will cause a 1-2% performance drop at worst, easily negated by overclocking)

As for supporting DDR3, no. The board is a DDR2 board, and good luck finding cheap DDR2 as the stuff really aint that mass produced anymore. I mean, you can stil buy it new, but 4GB of the stuff runs about $50, $65 if going for 1066mhz ram. And forget doing a 4x4GB kit, the only ones newegg has up are DDR2-800, and are about $350 a pop.


----------



## TA4K

Hey, Im having some problems with my P5Q deluxe. I install Win7, but after I install updates, on the shutdown it BSODS and I get a registry corrupt error. Is this a problem with the mobo, my HDD or something else?


----------



## cvtmih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Hey, Im having some problems with my P5Q deluxe. I install Win7, but after I install updates, on the shutdown it BSODS and I get a registry corrupt error. Is this a problem with the mobo, my HDD or something else?


Something with your drivers/software most likely.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Something with your drivers/software most likely.


This happened me when I used the top PCI slot for my X-FI extreme music, moving it to the bottom slot fixed it but the issue was identical to yours.
It sounds like a weird problem but swap your soundcard to another PCI slot and then try.

That sounds too much like the issue I had with my creative card to be something else, hope swapping it fixes it for you too because that was one of the most annoying problems I encountered with my PC.

If it's like my problem, windows couldn't auto-repair it either and you'd have to manually revert the registry to a backup in order to fix it.
I found if I didn't install the creative drivers it worked fine but the drivers caused that problem unless the card was in the bottom slot.

Edit: I just realised I quoted the wrong person, sorry about that.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bczm8703*
> 
> hi... sorry for the noob question...
> i would like to check wether the P5Q Pro mobo is able to support the NVIDIA 560Ti graphic card and a DDR3 4GB Ram?
> also my mobo is able to support up to which graphic card ( i only use NVIDIA GC) and what type of RAM?


Hi bczm8703! Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Feel free to post rig gallery and reference the related resource found in the 1st page for your mobo.









Agree to the answers below for your questions.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> The graphics card: yes. As long as it physically fits in the slot, any motherboard with a physical PCI-E x16 slot will accept any graphics card. If said card is of a newer PCI-E revision, it will operate at the slot revision (EG a PCI-E 2.0 card in a 1.0 slot would operate at 1.0 spec, which is roughly equivalent to PCI-E 2.0 X8 and will cause a 1-2% performance drop at worst, easily negated by overclocking)
> 
> As for supporting DDR3, no. The board is a DDR2 board, and good luck finding cheap DDR2 as the stuff really aint that mass produced anymore. I mean, you can stil buy it new, but 4GB of the stuff runs about $50, $65 if going for 1066mhz ram. And forget doing a 4x4GB kit, the only ones newegg has up are DDR2-800, and are about $350 a pop.


----------



## cgull

Hi guys
I'd like to join..got 2 p45 boards

p5q (q9400) , which is the main 'family' rig all stock settings
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126259

and p5q se(e5200), in our htpc.. all stock again ..no need to o/c what is essentially a glorified pvr
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2119712

also have 2 other asus 775 boards ..p5n-d (q6600) which is for gaming/folding and a P5G41T-M LX (e7300)which is my son's ghetto mac (ddr3)

big asus fan,obviously..used to be abit--currently playing with o/cing an old ic7 s478 on my test bench..lapped 2 prescotts and managed to get 'em over 4ghz..woo hoo









anyhoo just saying hi.. gonna trawl thru this thread , may inspire me to o/c the p5q


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgull*
> 
> Hi guys
> I'd like to join..got 2 p45 boards
> p5q (q9400) , which is the main 'family' rig all stock settings
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126259
> and p5q se(e5200), in our htpc.. all stock again ..no need to o/c what is essentially a glorified pvr
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2119712
> also have 2 other asus 775 boards ..p5n-d (q6600) which is for gaming/folding and a P5G41T-M LX (e7300)which is my son's ghetto mac (ddr3)
> big asus fan,obviously..used to be abit--currently playing with o/cing an old ic7 s478 on my test bench..lapped 2 prescotts and managed to get 'em over 4ghz..woo hoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhoo just saying hi.. gonna trawl thru this thread , may inspire me to o/c the p5q


Welcome aboard!!!!









Check out 1st page (first and second posts) for valuable info on settings, stability and OC ...

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hi cgull! Welcome aboard!









You sure are a fan of ASUS' socket 775 mobos!!!









Feel free to reference and share in this owners club!









Happy Overclocking!









*@ KingT* Glad to see you post again!


----------



## cgull

Thanks for the welcome boys

there certainly is a lot of useful info on the first page









way back when... i made a conscious decision to go with intel and nvidia.
At the time i had a s478 and an amd 754 with ati/nvid vid cards and it was time to upgrade. but $$$ were limited
while i could swap ram, video , drives etc between boards the cpu's obviouslly couldn't ..so i decided to go with a single cpu line and intel made more sense.
also started to research and plan all my purchases.making sure i stayed a bit behind the latest tech..those pesky $$$ again
got an asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 (775) which had both agp and pci-e with 2x ddr 400 or 2 x ddr 667 so i could use my older ram and agp cards..
later upgraded to pci-e and even later got my first asus..the p5q and havent looked back, everything about the board from packaging to buid quality impressed me , the p5q se and p5n-d came after..everytime i got new ram or cpu i could swap parts between boards at will, the ultimate hand me downs..from memory the order i got cpu's was e7300, e5200,q9400,e3300 then the q6600 2nd hand at a local pc shop.
the P5G41T-M LX was the last mobo , actually the cheapest as it was finally eol for the 775's..its also only one with ddr3..

my next move will be sb-e,by-passing 1155 , probably rog formula, ive got that many nvidia cards it makes sense to have multiple full-speed pci slots for sli /folding.
as you can guess i'm a bit of a hoarder.. still got the original pentium 90 in the garage..remember edo ram?

So yeah i do have a love of asus 775's but it didnt happen overnite, sorta grew out of necessity and smart buying..And they are great boards, touch wood, never had any issues..


----------



## Nismolilly

Hi All

I managed to sort my problem out with the hard drives. Now upgraded the PSU as suggested and ive gone for a OZX ModXstream Pro 600w modular.

My next question is what is the best CPU cooler i can get, or which ones are recommended to fit and work well. Im not really that interested in overclocking at the moment, but once the system is ready i might look into it so would need a cooler that will let me have a little increase.

I love the look of the zalman 9500 & 9700, but not really sure if they would fit the board, but have seen a few people using these. Ideal i want a cooler under the £45 mark that is also PWM if possible.

I am also using a nzxt Alpha case with all 3 fans installed, and a Q6660 running on default settings.

ive been pulling my hair out trying to find a recommended cooler, found the artic freezer 7, be quite dark rock, coolermaster hyper 212. i really do not know which one to go for.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## KingT

Get one of these coolers:

Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B

Scythe Mugen 2 rev. B

Cooler Master Hyper 212+

Mugen(s) are slightly better performers than Hyper 212+ but also a bit more expensive..

P.S.: I had Hyper 212 and it kept my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz (1.30V) under 65C on the cores in Prime 95 stress test..
Great cooler and cheap!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## Nismolilly

I'm looking at the Hyper 212 Evo after you advice. Ugly looking thing compared to the zalmans but I've got to think of the performance over looks I think.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nismolilly*
> 
> I'm looking at the Hyper 212 Evo after you advice. Ugly looking thing compared to the zalmans but I've got to think of the performance over looks I think.


If your budget and chassis interior space permit, I would suggest you to go with Noctua NH-D14!

For budget constraint choice would be Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO!

For clean interior look, I would suggest you to get Corsair H100 or Antec Kuhler 920!

Get any of the quad core CPUs like Q6XXX, Q8XXX, or Q9XXX would be fine!

*P.S.:* This is my 2300th post!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nismolilly*
> 
> I love the look of the zalman 9500 & 9700, but not really sure if they would fit the board, but have seen a few people using these. Ideal i want a cooler under the £45 mark that is also PWM if possible.


Smart! I remember using the 9500 when I still rocked a Pentium D on the ol P5Q! Excellent RAM clearance. I'm not a Zalman nutswinger by any means but from a design standpoint the 9500+ series is their shining glory. I still use the 9500 to cool my AMD CPU now, even though it had to be retrofit to fit this socket and a few small tweaks to keep 6 cores cooled. It should be able to keep a C2Q reasonably cool up to 3.8-4GHz, but you can't have mine because I love it far too much to ever sell it


----------



## Nismolilly

Thanks for your input. I've orders a 212 Eco. Just hope it fits, if not will have to mount the fan on the outside of the window.

Next on the list is new sata cables and uv lights then a new graphics card.


----------



## karan.t

are there any SSD issues with our motherboard?
because OCZ forums advised me that our MoBo is too old for an SSD...
Im thinking of buying a Cricual M4 or a OCZ Vertex 4 _(not 3 with SF controller)_

any suggestions or advice on which SSD will work perfect?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karan.t*
> 
> are there any SSD issues with our motherboard?
> because OCZ forums advised me that our MoBo is too old for an SSD...
> Im thinking of buying a Cricual M4 or a OCZ Vertex 4 _(not 3 with SF controller)_
> 
> any suggestions or advice on which SSD will work perfect?


No issues that I've encountered. I've run an OCZ Vertex 1 on a P5Q Pro, and a Samsung 830 on my current P5Q Deluxe and the only problem I have encountered is that sequential reads top out around 250MB/s due to SATA II speeds. Other read/write speeds and access times are still just as great as others are getting on the newest boards.


----------



## Petrol

didn't *ocman* get that PCI card that adds USB 3 and SATA 3 support? I'm curious to hear if he's getting rated speeds on the P5Q through that


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> didn't *ocman* get that PCI card that adds USB 3 and SATA 3 support? I'm curious to hear if he's getting rated speeds on the P5Q through that


Last I checked he hadn't used it yet, but that was a while ago. Hopefully he's found a SATA 3 drive and tried it out, I want to see some results as well!


----------



## ocman

Hey guys, I'll test the add on card out with a SATA 3 SSD, any recommendation on the best performance SATA3 SSD deal right now? Capacity between 120GB and 256GB is fine.

Crucial M4 C400 256GB? Anyone?


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll test the add on card out with a SATA 3 SSD, any recommendation on the best performance SATA3 SSD deal right now? Capacity between 120GB and 256GB is fine.
> 
> Crucial M4 C400 256GB? Anyone?


I've heard good about the intel 520 series ones. I think they have a nice 180gb.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll test the add on card out with a SATA 3 SSD, any recommendation on the best performance SATA3 SSD deal right now? Capacity between 120GB and 256GB is fine.
> 
> Crucial M4 C400 256GB? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard good about the intel 520 series ones. I think they have a nice 180gb.
Click to expand...

I was eying on the Intel 520 120GB... and realize they are using sandforce controller... reviews on it weren't that great... but I suppose the 180GB would be faster in performance.









Thanks for the suggestion TA4K!


----------



## jetpak12

Hey ocman, you should check out the SSD Buyer's Guide by Sean Webster.

There's a lot of great info in there that helped me pick out my Samsung 830 as my SSD of choice.

The Crucial M4 is still a great drive, but it is being eclipsed by some of the newer drives that have come out recently, such as the new OCZ Vertexes (which no longer use SandForce controllers), the Samsung 830 and Plextor M3/Corsair Performance Pro drives.

And the Intel 520 does use SandForce, but I've heard that Intel writes their own firmware for the drives, unlike OCZ and others, so they haven't been as subject to the problems other SandForce drives have seen. Still, the chance is still there, so it makes me nervous about getting one personally.









I know that there recently have been some really good deals on the Plextor M3 and Corsair Performance Pros drives (which apparently are identical with different labels), so you might want to look into those if you want a good value. They perform better than the M4 and don't cost any more if you get them on a good sale.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hey ocman, you should check out the SSD Buyer's Guide by Sean Webster.
> 
> There's a lot of great info in there that helped me pick out my Samsung 830 as my SSD of choice.
> 
> The Crucial M4 is still a great drive, but it is being eclipsed by some of the newer drives that have come out recently, such as the new OCZ Vertexes (which no longer use SandForce controllers), the Samsung 830 and Plextor M3/Corsair Performance Pro drives.
> 
> And the Intel 520 does use SandForce, but I've heard that Intel writes their own firmware for the drives, unlike OCZ and others, so they haven't been as subject to the problems other SandForce drives have seen. Still, the chance is still there, so it makes me nervous about getting one personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that there recently have been some really good deals on the Plextor M3 and Corsair Performance Pros drives (which apparently are identical with different labels), so you might want to look into those if you want a good value. They perform better than the M4 and don't cost any more if you get them on a good sale.


Awesome info and thanks for the link jetpak12!!!







Happy 100th REP!!!


----------



## Raiden911

I just sold my pop's Asus p5q pro and it has been one solid mobo with the q9300. Couldn't beleive I broke even given the time frame.









Thanks for the info ocman!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> I just sold my pop's Asus p5q pro and it has been one solid mobo with the q9300. Couldn't beleive I broke even given the time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info ocman!


Raiden911, I'm glad you've found this thread helpful! All the best to you going forward!









Should I be welcoming you to the club or the farewell?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Awesome info and thanks for the link jetpak12!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 100th REP!!!


Haha, thanks! 100 at last!







Keep us posted with what SSD you get.









Also, I've been trying to sell my old *Core 2 Duo E8500* for a while now, but everyone who has had interest in it backed out. I'm going to give a *$10 discount to anyone who is a member of this club*. Its an E0 that clocks over 4GHz with extreme ease. PM me for info, and check out the listing here.


----------



## TOO

Please someone can send me the link for the P5Q modded bios?
I can't find it anywhere, all the links are dead.
Thanks!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Please someone can send me the link for the P5Q modded bios?
> I can't find it anywhere, all the links are dead.
> Thanks!


I recall like a few months ago, one of our members provided an alternative link to the latest package or something... and I apologize that I forgot to update the link in the 1st page... I tried searching for it within this thread last night... no lucky... anyone else?


----------



## ocman

Hi All,

Guess what SATA III SSD I've just bought today?











Spoiler: Hint: I prefer longer warranty... XD









Going to test it out tonight... probably.

















Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> I recall like a few months ago, one of our members provided an alternative link to the latest package or something... and I apologize that I forgot to update the link in the 1st page... I tried searching for it within this thread last night... no lucky... anyone else?


A lot of people have asked, and IIRC no one has found an alternate link. I think at least one person tried to contact the created of the BIOS but they never posted if they heard a response.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Guess what SATA III SSD I've just bought today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hint: I prefer longer warranty... XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to test it out tonight... probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ocman.


Very nice, good choice I think!


----------



## ocman

Kingston HyperX was my 1st choice... then I kinda shift my interest for a short while to Crucial M4... then I went eying on Intel SSD mainly for its longer warranty and its reliability.

I bought this 240GB SSD for $299.99 with $100 MIR... Bargain?









Btw, I think Ket over on XS is waiting for *anyone* to provide him with the latest Intel Option ROM that works properly with P45 before making the last final batch for the 5 years old P45 chipset.

I didn't realize it's been that long since the introduction of P45...









*P.S.:* I've run AS SSD on the 240GB drive after formatting it 4K quick format marking as active:



Testing it through the ASUS U3S6 add on card... Results look any good?

*P.P.S.:* I ran the test when I'm using the Windows 7 installed on my Intel 320 80GB SSD while both SSDs (80GB and 240GB) are connected to the ASUS U3S6 addon card... maybe that hindered the 240GB's results...


----------



## cvtmih

Hey guys! I decided it's time for an upgrade so I got this


----------



## ocman

*@ cvtmih* Great to see you getting a Z77 mobo, but why not get an ivy bridge cpu k series? Do some overclocking and show us the results.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> Hey guys! I decided it's time for an upgrade so I got this


Nice overclock and on such low volts too









Now see if you can get 5ghz out of it!


----------



## ocman

After cloning my 80GB SSD to the 240GB SSD... the boot time is around the same... being 20 sec... weird... i thought it would improve to 15 sec or something...


----------



## cvtmih

I didn't get Ivy Bridge for 3 reasons:
1. They are not faster than Sandy
2. They don't overclock as high as Sandy
3. They run a lot hotter than Sandy

But anyway Z77 will give me some headroom for upgrade in the future, if new CPUs come out for LGA1155.
I will see if I will have time these days to get 5GHz or more. Anyway this was my first try for 4.5ghz and it turned out to be stable - tested with IBT and there are no issues for a week so far. I'm sticking to that for the summer and I'll push it more when the temps outside drop a little bit, cause it's 28 degrees in my room


----------



## Reuma

Hey long time no see guys :3 I 've returned and with some prizes. my little beauty won the anual OC competition here where I live I got 3rd with my *i7 2600k* OCed at 5.4ghz.







got the best timing on SuperPi mod 1.5 32M but the competition also included GPUs where I got 21.000 points (560ti Oced) , the 2nd*(i5 2500k*) 22.000 points (580 not oc) and the 1st *(i7 3770k)* scored 53.000 points with a 680 SLI.(Also the guy who won was sponsored by ASUS,gigabyte, kingston etc,







)

http://www.future-arena.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/resultados-Overclock.jpg

my nick was KonaKona btw.

Fininishing my desktop upgrade finding a good SSD like a corsair force gt series or something.

And trying to sell a Gigabyte EP45 UD3LR with a Q8300 I found.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> After cloning my 80GB SSD to the 240GB SSD... the boot time is around the same... being 20 sec... weird... i thought it would improve to 15 sec or something...


Hmm, I've heard people say that the differences between SSDs isn't that much, I guess they were right? Or maybe there's some kind of overhead from the U3S6 that's slowing it down?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cvtmih*
> 
> I didn't get Ivy Bridge for 3 reasons:
> 1. They are not faster than Sandy
> 2. They don't overclock as high as Sandy
> 3. They run a lot hotter than Sandy
> 
> But anyway Z77 will give me some headroom for upgrade in the future, if new CPUs come out for LGA1155.
> I will see if I will have time these days to get 5GHz or more. Anyway this was my first try for 4.5ghz and it turned out to be stable - tested with IBT and there are no issues for a week so far. I'm sticking to that for the summer and I'll push it more when the temps outside drop a little bit, cause it's 28 degrees in my room


I decided to stay away from Ivy for the same reasons. I've since got a six-core Thuban for folding, and I might upgrade to a Piledriver CPU if its actually decent and low enough price. Still using the Core 2 Quad as my main rig though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Hey long time no see guys :3 I 've returned and with some prizes. my little beauty won the anual OC competition here where I live I got 3rd with my *i7 2600k* OCed at 5.4ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the best timing on SuperPi mod 1.5 32M but the competition also included GPUs where I got 21.000 points (560ti Oced) , the 2nd*(i5 2500k*) 22.000 points (580 not oc) and the 1st *(i7 3770k)* scored 53.000 points with a 680 SLI.(Also the guy who won was sponsored by ASUS,gigabyte, kingston etc,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.future-arena.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/resultados-Overclock.jpg
> 
> my nick was KonaKona btw.
> 
> Fininishing my desktop upgrade finding a good SSD like a corsair force gt series or something.
> 
> And trying to sell a Gigabyte EP45 UD3LR with a Q8300 I found.


Congrats!


----------



## jampog

hey guys need some help.. I was browsing like crazy cuz I have the time again to see a fix for my recurring pc prob and luckily i bumbed into an active p5q pro turbo site..

I have a semi decent rig that my friend build up for me.. quadcore intel cpu which has a batman fan cooler.. 4gig gskill ram which has its own fan.. just bought a 6950 dirt 3 vc cuz my friend told me my old vc fried.. 3 hd - 1 external 2 internal all seagate.. got a repaired corsair 600 psu.. and of course a p5q pro turbo mobo..

I have three problems..
1. everytime i boot up, i need to configure the time date and settings from bios.
2. every now and then bios won't detect my hard drive so i can't use my pc.. so like now im need to plug replug reset in the hopes it would recognize it again.
3. last is if i get it to work when i now play games, it just crashes and either goes back to desktop or get a blue screen..

btw i tried to dl the mods for the mobo and i cant.. an fbi website ban shows up..

hopefully you guys experienced and fix this before so you can help me right away
Thanks in advance


----------



## cvtmih

Maybe you should first share with us what your rig is? CPU, motherboard, etc...


----------



## jampog

My bad i thought rig builder would automatically link it.. My pc wont even turn on now.. Monitor goes to sleep mode.. I just added the rig in my signature but wont post the matches i found though.. Will try to update it when i get off work..

Just hate it when i need to type on a tablet..


----------



## ocman

*@ jampog* It sounded like you need a PSU upgrade









Replace it with a 80+ (BRONZE, SILVER, GOLD, or PLATINUM) certified PSU with a minimum of 600W (go for 850W for safe), and get brands like Antec, Corsair, Cooler Master, Seasonic, or SilverStone...

And try replace your CMOS battery first...

Btw, Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!


----------



## ocman

*Happy Canada Day to all Canadians!!!*


----------



## jampog

happy canada day to all canadian as well!!

borrowed a laptop with a mouse.. yey.. so was able to copy paste the one from step 3 back to step 2 so i got my rig posted correctly in my signature..

i was able too boot up my pc again.. it seems the yellow slots are not working anymore so i moved the rams to the black ones..

god dam your right ocman!! i just read something about placing the battery backwards for 30secs first then placing it correctly then the hard disk are there again!! Good thing its not really the psu cuz im really broke right now.

it just that the setup in bios still won't save and my pc still crashes when i play deus ex.. the only thing i touched in bios were the jmicron, asus gate which i both disabled and just set the boot priority correctly..

Thanks you so much again!!


----------



## jetpak12

*@jampog*

I've heard good things about the Corsair HX-series (I have one myself







), so I think you're good on the PSU front if you have a 600W unit.

But for sure change the CMOS battery. If your BIOS settings are being reset every time you shut down, then it means the battery is dead.

Also, are you running any kind of OC on either your CPU or videocard? Do you know what kind of blue screen code you're getting?

You might want to try making sure your SATA cables are plugged all the way in, and then run a HD diagnostic such as SeaTools to see if it isn't one of your hard drives going bad.

And about the modded BIOSes, the FBI shut down the storage site Megaupload, which hosted the files you're looking for and no one has been able to come up with another source for them yet.









Good luck.









EDIT: Seems I was ninja'd by the guy I was trying to help out.







Anyways, see if you can figure out the blue screen error code, that should help narrow done the issue. Good idea checking out the other RAM slots.


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> happy canada day to all canadian as well!!
> borrowed a laptop with a mouse.. yey.. so was able to copy paste the one from step 3 back to step 2 so i got my rig posted correctly in my signature..
> i was able too boot up my pc again.. it seems the yellow slots are not working anymore so i moved the rams to the black ones..
> god dam your right ocman!! i just read something about placing the battery backwards for 30secs first then placing it correctly then the hard disk are there again!! Good thing its not really the psu cuz im really broke right now.
> it just that the setup in bios still won't save and my pc still crashes when i play deus ex.. the only thing i touched in bios were the jmicron, asus gate which i both disabled and just set the boot priority correctly..
> Thanks you so much again!!


Probably I think that your "repaired" PSU isn't good , also you have a higher GPU that consumes a lot and that PSU you have has only 18A on 12v Rail (Wich is very low), in my case I have had an E8500 with a GTX560ti gpu with a 600W NOX psu with 22A on the 12V rail(Also Low) and it was hot as f*** (that means that the PSU is on the limit) but thanks to the boottleneck the E8500 created with the GTX560Ti the GPU reached more than 45% of use and it never consumed more so I never had a crash during gaming sessions but in your case you are pulling the GPU to the max capacity and that means = max watts are needed.

(I reccomend you for watch for a HX700W corsair PSU (Is the one that I have now)

Altough I think that the main problem is with that PSU of yours, also you may put a new bios battery.

Btw if i remember in the p5q pro turbo manual it is written that the black ram slots are for booting any Ram config (Single or Dual Channel) if you dont put 4 DIMMs and the yellow slots are for better ocing capability.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Probably I think that your "repaired" PSU isn't good , also you have a higher GPU that consumes a lot and that PSU you have has only 18A on 12v Rail (Wich is very low), in my case I have had an E8500 with a GTX560ti gpu with a 600W NOX psu with 22A on the 12V rail(Also Low) and it was hot as f*** (that means that the PSU is on the limit) but thanks to the boottleneck the E8500 created with the GTX560Ti the GPU reached more than 45% of use and it never consumed more so I never had a crash during gaming sessions but in your case you are pulling the GPU to the max capacity and that means = max watts are needed.
> (I reccomend you for watch for a HX700W corsair PSU (Is the one that I have now)
> Altough I think that the main problem is with that PSU of yours, also you may put a new bios battery.
> Btw if i remember in the p5q pro turbo manual it is written that the black ram slots are for booting any Ram config (Single or Dual Channel) if you dont put 4 DIMMs and the yellow slots are for better ocing capability.


That is not correct.

HX620W has 50A combined on 12V+ rail, and it has three rails that are limited to 18A max per rail..

That means that OCP does not allow the system to pull over 18A on each rail,but in reality system can pull up to 50A (600W) combined across all three rails..

His HX620W is reall way more than enough for his rig..

CHEERS..


----------



## Reuma

Didn't saw the other 2 rails on the PSU specs lol, i must apologize.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *@jampog*
> And about the modded BIOSes, the FBI shut down the storage site Megaupload, which hosted the files you're looking for and no one has been able to come up with another source for them yet.


I'm not sure if these are the ones you're refering to but I had these on a HDD so I re-upped them

*http://depositfiles.com/files/jhtizyctp*

archive contents:
_
p5q 2002m.rom
P5Q Pro 2002m.rom
p5q-d 2001m.rom_


----------



## ocman

Hi All Club Members,

I've found the latest mBIOS package from my drives... but I don't think it consist mods for every single P5Q models though... Hope this helps.

Link to *download*. I've the link updated in the 1st page too.









mBIOSes for the models available from the download package are as follow:

P5Q 2209M.rom
P5Q DLX 2301M.rom
P5Q Premium 2406M.rom
P5Q Pro 2102M.rom
P5Q Pro Turbo 602M.rom
P5Q WS 1703M.rom
P5Q-E 2101M.rom
P5QL Pro 1004M .rom
P5QL-E 1104M.rom
P5QL-EM 802M.rom

*P.S.:* In order for all of the P5Q users to get a newer batch of mBIOSes, Ket over at XS needed the latest Intel Option ROM that works properly on P45... Here's the link to *XS*.

*P.P.S.:* So Ket is in the process of making the latest batch of mBIOSes in the celebration of the 5th anniversary of P5Q. I'll keep checking over there periodically for the latest batch release.

*Update #1:* C&P from XS...

*P5Q Series 5th Anniversary Special*

For now, this is just a source files package. Incuded are;

Latest BIOSes for P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium, P5Q Turbo, P5Q Pro Turbo.

Latest modding tools I could find (AMI BCP v3.51, BIOS Edit v2.1, MMTOOL v4.5.0.23) MMTOOL at least should be capable of opening UEFI files.

Intel, JMicron, Marvell, ASMedia O-ROMs.

Download Link

P5Q Series 5th Anniversary BETA mBIOSes

Available now as a open beta are modded BIOSes for the P5Q, P5Q Pro, P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe, P5Q Premium, P5Q Turbo and P5Q Pro Turbo. It goes without saying that as these are BETA be sure you have a recovery process in place just in case of a bad flash. I need the following aspects of these BIOSes testing on applicable boards;

- Intel controller
- JMicron controller
- Marvell controllers

Once I have feedback I can correct any (if any) problems encountered. Also be sure to read the readme file included, I won't be answering stupid questions like "How do I clear my CMOS" when its both stated how in this post as well as the readme. Once these files are finalised from feedback from you guys, it'll mark the end of this project which has gone on far too long with people keep asking for updates. I know these mBIOSes turned the P5Q boards into some awesome monsters, but they are now FIVE years old, its time to call it time.

Dwnload Link

End of C&P

Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## jampog

Nice ocman hopefully some guys can help you test that out so i can use them and fix my pc.

As for me, after 3 more baterries and multiple pull out of the rams, my pc wont still recognize my hard drives. Either it just boot with no display, or boot with beeps, or just boot up with out any hd.

So regarding the bat i read you just need to place it backwards it would reset and fix it. Its not working this time though. And the bat should it be face up or down?


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Sata or ide hd's? Tried different cables yet? I had that problem on the old system and it was the ide cable.

While I'm in here, I just became an owner of a P5Q Turbo recently, and love it.(its in my avatar and I think profile) I'm wanting to get a different tower, and was wondering what ones would fit the mobo. Also, I get an "insert boot media and press any key" message upon first starting it up, so I restart and all is fine. What should I do to get rid of that?
Rig rundown;
Intel core2 quad [email protected] 2.4mhz
XFX 5770 gfx
Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum
Running on XP Pro(I see 7 in the near future)


----------



## jampog

I have sata cables.. Any specific type of sata cable? I just bought the cheapest one last time. I already tried putting them in diff slots but only my cdrom is recognize from sata and all usb as well


----------



## SiberianSpForce

Maybe a better quality cable might be the fix, otherwise I would think its be a hardware issue?


----------



## cdoublejj

I'm not P5Q guy but, i can say ASUS made some nice P% boards. I personally have P5E3 Deluxe.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianSpForce*
> 
> Sata or ide hd's? Tried different cables yet? I had that problem on the old system and it was the ide cable.
> 
> While I'm in here, I just became an owner of a P5Q Turbo recently, and love it.(its in my avatar and I think profile) I'm wanting to get a different tower, and was wondering what ones would fit the mobo. Also, I get an "insert boot media and press any key" message upon first starting it up, so I restart and all is fine. What should I do to get rid of that?
> Rig rundown;
> Intel core2 quad [email protected] 2.4mhz
> XFX 5770 gfx
> Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum
> Running on XP Pro(I see 7 in the near future)


Your rig isn't showing up in your sig, did you try using the rig builder?

And any case that will fit a standard ATX-size motherboard will fit your P5Q Turbo.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> I have sata cables.. Any specific type of sata cable? I just bought the cheapest one last time. I already tried putting them in diff slots but only my cdrom is recognize from sata and all usb as well


Hmm, so the cables work fine for the optical drive, but your HDDs still aren't showing up? Do you know if the HDDs aren't bad?

@*ocman* Thanks for getting those modded BIOS back together!


----------



## jampog

Nope they are not did the seagatetools thingy.. Alls ok..

How can i reset the settings in the mb.. I see something saved in the oc profile even though i remove the battery and such..

Also if I remove the bat and pull the chord should the oc profile be deleted?

And can i just use the use the first link ocman provided to update my bios?

Noob.. And no luck again using my oc on a weekend.


----------



## SiberianSpForce

jetpak12; great, thanks! the search to spend more $$ continues! I did a rig builder and it should be up now!


----------



## ocman

*@ SiberSpForce* Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









Pretty nice rig you got there! Keep us posted on your upgrade.









Hope you to have a great time here!









*@ jampog* Try the 1st download link, if you don't want to try the beta from the 3rd download link from *this post*. 2nd download link is for the source files Ket has prepared.









Remember to save your original BIOS elsewhere before flashing with another one. Also, after flashing the BIOS, it is recommended to load optimized factory default, and then save and exit.









*@ cdoublejj* You are considered a part of this club for the appreciation and posting here! Welcome aboard!









*@ jetpak12* Not a problem!


----------



## jampog

This is a totally noob question but how do you save bios?









And how to put it back when it does not work :$


----------



## KingT

Lovin' P5Q's 'til Death..









CHEERS..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiberianSpForce*
> 
> jetpak12; great, thanks! the search to spend more $$ continues! I did a rig builder and it should be up now!


Yep, its showing up fine now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> This is a totally noob question but how do you save bios?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how to put it back when it does not work :$


You mean back-up your existing BIOS? There is a ASUS utility that you can use to copy your current BIOS, or you can just download the latest from their website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Someone refresh my memory:
> 
> Speedstep
> C-State
> C1E
> 
> Should these all be enabled for idle power saving with an E8400, or does one become redundant if the other/s is enabled?
> 
> I've always had these techs disabled and never gave them any thought, but now I'm retiring this board to a server that will be mostly idle, I'd like to make use of them.


I'm not sure about redundancy, but you'll need to enable all/some of them to make sure it idles in a low power state. I would just enable all of them and you should be set.


----------



## KingT

Just sold my GTX480 and for that cash bought myself used *MSI GTX560 Ti OC Twin Frozr 1GB*..

Great card,performs great and it's 30C cooler than GTX480 and it uses less power and *it's very quiet*.

OC'd @ 970/1150 it performs on pair with stock GTX480 with 100W less usage.

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* I like MSI Twin Frozr cooler look! Feel so icy cool! Good move!









*@ jetpak12* Thanks for the help answering the questions!









*P.S.:* I've recently got to know that one of our dedicated members/ forum contributors by the username *turrican9* has left OCN... and the clubs he has started are no longer run by him... that's sad news...









Does anyone know the actual reason(s) behind his departure? I do realize many forum users in general just come and go...


----------



## Cyrious

Guys i have a question: is there anything i can do to get my third PCI-E slot (16 physical x4 electrical) to work nicely (if at all) with one of my spare graphics cards? Ive tried running a card there before, but nothing happens. The card gets power (fan spins up and the heatsink warms), but windows does not detect it and it does not give any output if a plug a monitor into it.

Im guessing at this point that the 3rd slot is basically for X1 or X4 cards, and wont accept a video card of any kind.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Guys i have a question: is there anything i can do to get my third PCI-E slot (16 physical x4 electrical) to work nicely (if at all) with one of my spare graphics cards? Ive tried running a card there before, but nothing happens. The card gets power (fan spins up and the heatsink warms), but windows does not detect it and it does not give any output if a plug a monitor into it.
> 
> Im guessing at this point that the 3rd slot is basically for X1 or X4 cards, and wont accept a video card of any kind.


Hmm, that's strange. My P5Q3 Pro has three PCI-E slots, and the manual says you can use the third one for three-way crossfire (although their layout makes it basically impossible). And I don't recall it saying anything about enabling it. I guess check the manual for your board?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hmm, that's strange. My P5Q3 Pro has three PCI-E slots, and the manual says you can use the third one for three-way crossfire (although their layout makes it basically impossible). And I don't recall it saying anything about enabling it. I guess check the manual for your board?


Never got a manual, i purchased this board used from someone off the Marketplace. Ill take a look at the PDF though and see what it says.


----------



## ocman

Hey all,

I've just replaced my 9800GT 512MB with Sapphire 6950 OC 2GB! I'm still testing it...

So far WEI jumped from 6.9 to 7.9 with the 2GB card, now the lowest score is my Q9650 only a 7.5... what the...









I'll try to run some stress testing or benchmark programs... any suggestions?

Thanks,

ocman.


----------



## KingT

@ Ocman

Great upgrade man, massive performance boost there..









I'm jelly of 2GB of vieo memory,really makes a difference when pushing AA and high details/resolutions.









CHEERS...


----------



## jetpak12

@*ocman*

Welcome to the 69XX club!









They're awesome cards, I've got two of them, and they're both ASUS.







But Sapphire makes some very nice AMD cards too.









I like OC using MSI Afterburner so that I have voltage control. And for stress testing, I use the GPU section of OCCT, and the Unigine Heaven benchmark.

Let me know if you have any questions about your card. I would recommend using Afterburner to at least lower default voltage. I've OC'd both my cards to 950/1400 and still lowered the voltage from 1.175 to 1.150.


----------



## jampog

Another weekend of trying to fix my pc.. Any new suggestions on how it would recognize my hd?


----------



## Petrol

do you have jumpers on the drives? you'll have to remove those if yes...


----------



## jampog

the only things connected on the drives are the sata and power.. removed and attached them already..


----------



## jetpak12

Did you end up trying a different BIOS?

The only thing I can think of at this point is trying a different drive. Is there a local computer store that would be sympathetic to your cause and loan you a drive, or something like that? Because if a second known-working drive doesn't work either, then the board might be bad.


----------



## KingT

*MSI GTX560 Ti OC Twin Frozr II* @ 960/1150MHz w/ 1062mV, 301.42 drivers :










CHEERS..


----------



## jampog

Ty guys for the assist.. But i give up already.. It still wont recognize my hd.. Is there a forum here that discusses mobo? Psu? Cases?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> *MSI GTX560 Ti OC Twin Frozr II* @ 960/1150MHz w/ 1062mV, 301.42 drivers :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Is that a challenge?









*Q9550* @ 3.4GHz + *2x ASUS 6970* (v1 Reference) @ 950/1400 MHz (the limit in Afterburner) - Cat 12.6



That's quite a big difference between CPUs there... I should go back to working on my CPU OC.









*EDIT: ATTEMPT #2*
*Q9550 now at 4.12GHz*











How about that?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> Ty guys for the assist.. But i give up already.. It still wont recognize my hd.. Is there a forum here that discusses mobo? Psu? Cases?


You mean to help find a new motherboard/PSU/case? Yes, there is a section for every one of those and more. Just scroll down on the main page and you'll see a list of all the sub-forums. Let us know if you are looking for something more specific, or need help finding anything.


----------



## jampog

thanks.. time to dream and shop eventually.. lol.. ty for being nice and trying to help


----------



## ocman

*@ jampog*

Not sure if this is late, but hopefully helps...









*Things to try to troubleshoot:*

- connect a working hard drive to different sata ports to see if it recognizes the drive (sata port failure problem)

- connect the cannot be detected hard drive in a working system and see if it gets recognized (hard drive failure problem)

- connect a working PSU to the system and see if the problem goes away (PSU power/cable problem)

All the best!


----------



## EarlGrey

I had a question about Ram on the P5Q series. I own a regular P5Q vanilla, and about a year ago I went from 2gb ram to 4gb by purchasing a set of 2x2gb ddr 1066 OCZ Reaper modules http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html
Of course OCZ doesn't make these anymore, so I was glad to have them.
However I spotted another set of this memory on an online bidding website, and I wouldn't mind going from 4 gb to 8gb. Overkill, I know, but I'd like to give it a go. However I have heard that the P5Q's don't really handle 8 gigs of ram that well, and I read that some people were having stability issues, I limited my search to other p5q owners trying to install 8 gigs of ocz reaper memory. Often the problem was deemed to be having installed modules with different voltage specs. OCZ made them with both 2.2 and 2.1v specs. So I'm going to make sure that the modules I'm looking to buy are 2.2v just like the ones I have now.

But I'm still a bit worried, for one I've been told that having more RAM will make it more difficult to maintain a stable overclock on the cpu. Which was already quite a chore on this Q9650.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ocman

*@ EarlGrey*

Compared to my Platinums, Reapers would be a better line from OCZ... Blade series are even better.

Anyways, I'm using 2X4GB OCZ Platinum 1066 (PC2-8500) and 2X4GB Kingston HyperX 1066 (PC2-8500) right now under clocking them @ 890, maintaining the 1:1 ratio (445:890) with the Q9650 (4GHz). Stable so far. I did need to bump VCore from 1.224V to 1.232V for better stability though as my system crashed once in the past weeks.

If the RAM modules can run at 2.1V, don't bother to use 2.2V... lower is better.

*P.S.:* My Kingston RAMs seems to perform better than my OCZ RAMs... I'm using both pairs filling up all four slots.









*Aug 11, 2012 Update:* Currently set 450:901 ratio with 1.232V.


----------



## Petrol

Welcome to the club







IIRC, the issue with using a lot of RAM on the P5Q is filling up all four slots on the mobo making it tough for the CPU to keep the modules synced with the CPU. In the BIOS you can tweak CPU-NB and NB-RAM clock speeds on the picosecond scale to sort it out but it's really a trial and error thing because of how small the time scales you're dealing with are.

4GB should be enough for most tasks/games/whatever, doubling the RAM is only helpful if you multitask like crazy and need to have a bunch of apps running dormant consuming RAM. IMHO it's far more important to maintain the highest stable CPU and NB overclock so that RAM throughput is at its peak, allowing the CPU quicker read and write access to the RAM which means the CPU can do more work faster than with twice the RAM but limited throughput.

LOL this thread is like ocman's bat signal, I knew I wouldn't get a response in before he did


----------



## ocman

*@ Petrol*

Just happened to drop by... and found out EarlGrey PM'ed me...









Btw guys, I've got myself a WD My Passport 1TB portable drive USB 3.0 as a gift. Liking it so far.









And I've switched out my 20" DCLCD by Sceptre LCD monitor with Hannspree 28" LCD HDTV (ST289MUB) currently running @ 1920x1200 resolution. So far so good after changing the settings correctly.









Upgrading from a 20" LCD monitor, and since I'm only sitting around 75cm away from the TV, it does seems a little too big to me...









*P.S.:* This is my post 2323.


----------



## EarlGrey

Yeah I sent OCman a pm since he'd always been helpful in the past








I will admit the 8gb isn't really a dire necessity , but I do like tricking this old machine out as much as I can. I won't be buying a new system anytime soon.
So I think I'll give it a try, if it doesn't work, my second system could also use an upgrade, so it'll be put to use either way


----------



## KingT

I have just upgraded my graphics to a *ASUS HD7950 DC2 TOP*..

It's a OC model @ 900/1250MHz and it's awesome!!!









Here's 3DMark 11 with Tessellation OFF (the rest of driver settings are DEFAULT , 12.7 BETA) :

*P8630*

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT*

Awesome! Could the card be further overclocked or unlocked by the user?

My Sapphire 6950 OC 2GB come pre-clocked to 820 and 1250... to me, what is the purpose of 20MHz overclock from reference?

And worse yet, unlike some other 6950 those could be shader unlocked by flipping the BIOS switch to position 1, this card is shader locked. Stuck at 1408.

I've tried RBE method and flashing with Sapphire 6970 2GB BIOS... both no go...

Is it true that what's left for me to do is to manually overclock the core freq and memory freq and voltage with Trixx, AMD Overdrive, or MSI Afterburner? I have all three programs installed...









*P.S.:* My NZXT Gamma chassis has just enough space to house this Sapphire card...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ KingT*
> 
> Awesome! Could the card be further overclocked or unlocked by the user?


My HD7950 is pre-overclocked model 900/1250MHz (stock is 800/1250MHz)..

I have it running *@ 975/1375MHz* which is around performance of stock HD7970 - 925/1357MHz..

This particular model *can easily hit 1100MHz on the core* and 1500MHz on the memory..
But due my aging 19" monitor (1440x 900) I really have no need to overclock it any further as it really demolishes any game at this resolution..

Temperatures are awesome, @ 975/1375MHz w/ +0.019V the card never oges beyond 60C (Crysis 2), in BF3 it maxes uot @ 58C and fan never touches 40% (ultra silent)









With HD79xx series there's *NO UNLOCKING* extra shaders, so my HD7950 cannot be turned into a HD7970 via BIOS flash..

Here's *3DMark 11* with 975/1375MHz overclock *P9222* :










CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

i bet that card was too expensive for ya


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper*
> 
> i bet that card was too expensive for ya


Not really..

I sold my *GTX480* for *150 Euros* and I bought a *MSI GTX560 Ti OC TwinFrozr II* for that cash.

10 days later I decided to sell that MSI GTX560 Ti so I did for the same cash, 150 Euros.

Then a one day later I bought this *Asus HD 7950 DC2 TOP* for *285 Euros*, 6 months old card with 30 months warranty left.

Now I'm happy..









CHEERS..


----------



## Erper

nice...


----------



## BugBash

Hey everybody,

I just got a OCZ Vertex 4 128GB SSD,
Had major problems getting it running with my RAID arrays.
Finally disabled the JMicron controller on the mobo and all is well except

I have no sata ports left to plug my BluRay into.
I would like to get a cheap controller to run the BR and get an eSATA port for external HDDs

*After the nightmare I had with the JMicron junk thats on board, can anyone give me a thumbs up or down on the following*

Lycom PE-100N 1 internal and 1 external sata port controller
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/lycom-pe-100n-sataii-1xesata-and-1xinternal-2port-sataii-pci-e-controller

I dont need anything flash, just 2 ports with no extras!
Many thanks

Justin


----------



## MUff1N

Been awhile since I was here last!








Anyways I burned up my first mobo & now on the other brand new P5Q PRO Turbo replacement board.








Huge diff in voltage settings for a 4GHz 2008 FSB OC being much, much lower...check it out!









ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo OC Settings
E8400 4016MHz OC [LV]
502 X 8 (4016MHz)
FSB strap: 333 [2008]
Memory divider: 1:1 (1004MHz)
PCI-E: 100

CPU vCore: 1.32500v
FSB: 1.140v
NB: 1.120v
SB: 1.100v
SB-PCIE: 1.500v
CPU PLL: 1.500v
DRAM: 2.000v

C1E: Disabled
IEST: Disabled
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 10
Separate RAM Pull-ins Enabled
Loadline Calibration: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Moderate
CPU GTL Ref: 0.63x
CPU Clock Skew: 200ps
NB Clock Skew: Normal
CPU Margin Enhancement: Optimized


----------



## Petrol

Nice man, I love your FSB speed. Get the chip under water and I bet you could max out the multiplier with ease. Might be a good challenge to get 4.5GHz stable at such a high FSB though!


----------



## ocman

*@ BugBash*

Welcome to OCN and Welcome aboard!









There should be better controller cards out there... don't just go for the cheap ones... but you can definitely give it a try though.









My ASUS U3S6 is alright. I have Intel 520 series 240GB SSD installed and its boot time to OS is around 20 seconds... is that considered slow?


----------



## KingT

Bumper for my gang!!!!

CHEERS...


----------



## EarlGrey

Quick update, I couldn't get my hand on the extra ram, so I guess I'll never find out how well my overclock holds with all ram slots in use.
It was a silly idea anyway, after looking at my memory consumption 4gb really is more than enough for me









I have been looking for a new graphics card though, with 660ti out and new price cuts announced by AMD, the coming weeks or months may be a great time for me to upgrade my 6870.
However, still being on an LGA 775 system I do wonder about potential bottlenecking. Surely if I get something like a 7950 I won't be getting the same framerates as someone sporting a sandy bridge i7 right? I'm thinking I should stick with mid-range cards like a 7870 or 660ti but I'd go for a 7950 if my system can still make the most of that.


----------



## TOO

I've searched everywhere I know and no luck :-(
I'll really appreciate if someone help me with this.
Thank you.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I've searched everywhere I know and no luck :-(
> I'll really appreciate if someone help me with this.
> Thank you.


If you mean the mBIOS for the p5Q then a couple of people posted links a few pages back.
Here and here.
The second link has a newer version of the mBIOSes but I'm including the first post too so that you know it's there.

Here's a download link courtesy of ocman and Ket.


----------



## TOO

Thank you so much for this!
I still don't know how I missed the page while searching it.
Just downloaded and I'll install it right now.


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlGrey*
> 
> I had a question about Ram on the P5Q series. I own a regular P5Q vanilla, and about a year ago I went from 2gb ram to 4gb by purchasing a set of 2x2gb ddr 1066 OCZ Reaper modules http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-ddr2-pc2-8500-reaper-hpc-4gb-edition-eol.html
> Of course OCZ doesn't make these anymore, so I was glad to have them.
> However I spotted another set of this memory on an online bidding website, and I wouldn't mind going from 4 gb to 8gb. Overkill, I know, but I'd like to give it a go. However I have heard that the P5Q's don't really handle 8 gigs of ram that well, and I read that some people were having stability issues, I limited my search to other p5q owners trying to install 8 gigs of ocz reaper memory. Often the problem was deemed to be having installed modules with different voltage specs. OCZ made them with both 2.2 and 2.1v specs. So I'm going to make sure that the modules I'm looking to buy are 2.2v just like the ones I have now.
> But I'm still a bit worried, for one I've been told that having more RAM will make it more difficult to maintain a stable overclock on the cpu. Which was already quite a chore on this Q9650.
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.


I had this issue when I passed from my 2gb XMS to 8gb Dominators, the system wouldn't boot.
I discovered that the problem is not how much ram, but how much modules you have. P5Q takes 2 modules fine, but, 4 you stress the northbridge, so you need to put more voltage on it and that's it.
Here after I discovered this I solved my problem. Here in auto it doesn't even boot, but put some voltage and set the dram timing in manual, works!
I have the cpu at 3.86ghz, I did 4ghz, but I lowered because of the heat. Was too much for just 200mhz gain.


----------



## TOO

I tried to install new bios today but ez flash just don't find the file in the usb flash drive.
When I boot it now it bips once and when it does one hdd of my raid 0 appears as faulty.
Is my mobo dying?


----------



## sizif

..still going strong with P5Q pro turbo with [email protected]








I'll try again to make it work with 8gb ram, this time with PC 6400


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizif*
> 
> ..still going strong with P5Q pro turbo with [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try again to make it work with 8gb ram, this time with PC 6400


Good luck man, I hope you manage to get it running stable..









CHEERS..


----------



## TA4K

Got my P5Q Deluxe stable with a Pentium Dual Core E5400 at 4252mhz. Running the RAM at 2.1v even though they are only going at 840mhz for stability, and CPU is running at 1.48v. (1.5v in BIOS)


----------



## rt82

What is the max FSB for a p5q non-pro motherboard?

I've noticed you guys are pushing 500 if not close, but my p5q non-pro flashed with the latest (non-beta) mbios gets me 420 stable. Above p95 fails after minutes and 450+ does not load windows. I followed the OC guides and even upped the voltages higher than set for those of you who reached 500 and no affect. So I have to guess the non-pro has a FSB limit, or my E6300 wolfdale doesn't like a higher fsb. Cpu or Memory are not limiting me as I have set a low multiplier for testing and my ram can handle 925mhz, so I should max out at 462 fsb technically.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I tried to install new bios today but ez flash just don't find the file in the usb flash drive.
> When I boot it now it bips once and when it does one hdd of my raid 0 appears as faulty.
> Is my mobo dying?


Hi TOO, if you believe you mobo is becoming faulty... get an RMA for it asap... hope its still under warranty.


----------



## TOO

ocman: It's not on warranty anymore.
It's very strange, yesterday I used the pc the hole day, worked just fine. The Seagate answer me that my HDs needed an firmware update, I'm hoping this will solve the issue, but the instructions they passed me for the update didn't worked, so I'm waiting another e-mail from them to see. Also waiting the final mbios from Ket, to see if the final updates will solve everything out.
I don't want to loose this system yet.

rt82: I've reached 500 on mine, just wasn't stable, and I can't get to 4ghz as well, I'm stopped at 3.88ghz here, I don't know if there is some limitations in some revisions of the P5Q series.


----------



## TOO

Just did the firmware update on my hds, so far so good


----------



## Reuma

Hi all, long time no see (again) I just got some nonwork-days and I've come back here looking for a X48/P45 Mobo with DDR3 support for a friend of mine who have a very very derped G41 Board , so if someone wants to sell some mobo with those chipsets please tell me.

Also if you know some place where I could find this kind of hardware cheap I would be very grateful.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Just did the firmware update on my hds, so far so good


Good for you TOO!









I'm thinking of going with WD Caviar or Seagate Momentus HDD... if I were to get internal data storage drives...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Hi all, long time no see (again) I just got some nonwork-days and I've come back here looking for a X48/P45 Mobo with DDR3 support for a friend of mine who have a very very derped G41 Board , so if someone wants to sell some mobo with those chipsets please tell me.
> 
> Also if you know some place where I could find this kind of hardware cheap I would be very grateful.


What country are you in? If nothing in the OCN marketplace, Ebay would the next best option... also, check with your local online classifieds...









P.S.: I've been active on eBay lately... buying stuff...


----------



## Cyrious

Guys i have a question: how many of you have used Asus' VRM blower fans? Im talking about these: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_kw=Asus+heatpipe

Im thinking about getting one or two and installing them on the VRM heatsink connected to the northbridge via heatpipes and/or put one directly on the northbridge so i dont have an 80mm fan draped across the northbridge heatsink to keep it and one set of VRMs cool.


----------



## ocman

*@ Cyrious* I have never tried these fans before, but they should help drawing the heat away I suppose.


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Guys i have a question: how many of you have used Asus' VRM blower fans? Im talking about these: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_kw=Asus+heatpipe
> Im thinking about getting one or two and installing them on the VRM heatsink connected to the northbridge via heatpipes and/or put one directly on the northbridge so i dont have an 80mm fan draped across the northbridge heatsink to keep it and one set of VRMs cool.


I had two of them with my old P5N-T Deluxe Mobo I used them while i was using the intel stock cooler but I didnt notice a very high difference even touching the heatsinks, when I switched to an aftermarket heatsink these vrm fans became impossible to mount.

@ocman I'm from spain, sry but I dont have a lot of time for searching in ocn.net so I didn't notice there was a marketplace forum or something


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Guys i have a question: how many of you have used Asus' VRM blower fans? Im talking about these: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_kw=Asus+heatpipe
> Im thinking about getting one or two and installing them on the VRM heatsink connected to the northbridge via heatpipes and/or put one directly on the northbridge so i dont have an 80mm fan draped across the northbridge heatsink to keep it and one set of VRMs cool.


It's better to get a cooler that is horizontal to the CPU and blows air to the vrms. Will get the same result. That is good only for liquid cooled CPUs.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> It's better to get a cooler that is horizontal to the CPU and blows air to the vrms. Will get the same result. That is good only for liquid cooled CPUs.


I have an H50 which is technically watercooling, and thusly i get little airflow around the northbridge and mosfets. I have to actively cool the NB-VRM combo heatsink with a fan draped across the northbridge part.

The other thing i have been thinking of doing is getting a different dead ASUS board with a more elaborate heatsink-heatpipe setup, pulling it off that board, and putting it on mine instead.


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I have an H50 which is technically watercooling, and thusly i get little airflow around the northbridge and mosfets. I have to actively cool the NB-VRM combo heatsink with a fan draped across the northbridge part.
> The other thing i have been thinking of doing is getting a different dead ASUS board with a more elaborate heatsink-heatpipe setup, pulling it off that board, and putting it on mine instead.


P5Q-E already has one of the better passive cooling heatsinks of TOP 775 Asus mobos the only one you could switch is the P5Q3 Deluxe Heatsink and the difference is a heatpipe for the southbridge(You also could try the heatsink of the P5E3 Premium Wifi/Ap its beastly but I dunno if It would fit on your board, it was designed for a X48 chipset) , but I think it will not get hot as hell, otherwise, in my P5Q PRO Turbo I just bought some 4cm fans from scythe, I attached them with some screws to the fins of the heatsink and they did the job very well.


----------



## TOO

Would not be a good idea to just go for a full WC kit?
Either way, in your case it will work for sure!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Would not be a good idea to just go for a full WC kit?
> Either way, in your case it will work for sure!


my case is terrible for watercooling, and getting the appropriate blocks (especially the VRM blocks) is not cheap. The vrm blocks alone are $35 each if i can find them, and then theres the northbridge block, the SB block, blocks for my GPUs (will have to be generic because no one made a full cover block for the 55nm 260s, and generic is the only option with my 240), a CPU block, the radiator (most likely a single 360), fans for the radiator, and an appropriate box to put it all in. Thats easily $500 in watercooling hardware right there, money that is better spent on getting better hardware (2500k, a better board, a bunch of that delicious samsung ram everyone's been getting recently).

In short, too expensive and the money is better spent elsewhere


----------



## ocman

I realize I just can't keep too much of the old stuff around...









I still have my P3 600E system sitting in my dad's room, while my Celeron 340 system is sitting in the living room... an AMD Athlon 3200+ system and an off lease IBM P2 system in the other bedroom...









I'm recycling half of them for good...









If I were to upgrade today, I will get: Intel Core i7 3770K + ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional (but I will not be)









Btw, I'm making the current poll to go expired on Oct.1, 2012... Let me know what worthwhile topic(s) to ask in the upcoming poll(s).


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does anyone have q fan working on the P5Q Pro? I want it to dynamically control my CPU fan based on temp, but no matter what mode I set it to, the fan stays at max revs. I know this function used to work back in the day, did they kill it with a BIOS update or something?


You enabled it under the hardware monitoring section in the BIOS? Other than that, the only thing I could think of is a blown controller chip or voltage regulator.


----------



## Slavenhook

I know this is a general mb question but since I have a P5Q3 I thought this was a good place to ask...

While taking apart my old system (P5K) for the vcard, snd card, eth card, etc., I found that because of the location of the pci-e 16x slot when I seat my vcard it totally blocks one of my two pci-e 1x slots. So now I need to decide what I should use the one slot I have left for, my sound card or ethernet card. Since I'm going to have to use my onboard something (either sound or ethernet) my question is which would be my best option? Does using onboard sound affect system performance more or less than using onboard ethernet?

Second question...
If, down the road, I had the money to buy another card (sound or ethernet) would it be advantagous to use a pci slot instead of the onboard? What about using my pci-e 8x or 4x slots? Do they even make cards other than video for these slots?

Thanks in advance. I'm new to the forum and I expect that in the coming months I'm going to learn alot!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> I know this is a general mb question but since I have a P5Q3 I thought this was a good place to ask...
> While taking apart my old system (P5K) for the vcard, snd card, eth card, etc., I found that because of the location of the pci-e 16x slot when I seat my vcard it totally blocks one of my two pci-e 1x slots. So now I need to decide what I should use the one slot I have left for, my sound card or ethernet card. Since I'm going to have to use my onboard something (either sound or ethernet) my question is which would be my best option? Does using onboard sound affect system performance more or less than using onboard ethernet?
> Second question...
> If, down the road, I had the money to buy another card (sound or ethernet) would it be advantagous to use a pci slot instead of the onboard? What about using my pci-e 8x or 4x slots? Do they even make cards other than video for these slots?
> Thanks in advance. I'm new to the forum and I expect that in the coming months I'm going to learn alot!


Just put the PCI-E 1x card into the larger x8 or x4 slot, it should work perfectly. PCI-E x16 slots are wired up in such a way that 1x cards will work in them, just without the other 15 lanes of bandwidth
Edit: Not just x16 slots, x8 and x4 should be too. I said x16 but I just meant in general the slot will work with any PCI-E card that fits.


Spoiler: Click to see what I typed before I realised you had free slots that would work with your ethernet card anyway



Onboard ethernet should be adequate, it'll almost definitely affect your enjoyment of your PC less than using onboard sound would.
Your particular onboard ethernet is mentioned here and measured throughput is 940Mb/s so it's close enough to a Gigabit that a non-onboard solution probably isn't worth buying.
Your p5Q3 uses two different ethernet controllers for the ports on the rear of the board, both are tested there and one is noticeably faster than the other. I'm not sure which port is which so you might need to try both or check your manual.

Onboard sound affects system performance a little but mostly it's the difference in quality between onboard sound and an add-in solution that makes a soundcard worthwhile. It won't make things much faster but it should make your sound better.

Since I've typed this already I'm going to leave it here as some of it might be useful.


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Just put the PCI-E 1x card into the larger x8 or x4 slot, it should work perfectly. PCI-E x16 slots are wired up in such a way that 1x cards will work in them, just without the other 15 lanes of bandwidth
> Edit: Not just x16 slots, x8 and x4 should be too. I said x16 but I just meant in general the slot will work with any PCI-E card that fits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to see what I typed before I realised you had free slots that would work with your ethernet card anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Onboard ethernet should be adequate, it'll almost definitely affect your enjoyment of your PC less than using onboard sound would.
> Your particular onboard ethernet is mentioned here and measured throughput is 940Mb/s so it's close enough to a Gigabit that a non-onboard solution probably isn't worth buying.
> Your p5Q3 uses two different ethernet controllers for the ports on the rear of the board, both are tested there and one is noticeably faster than the other. I'm not sure which port is which so you might need to try both or check your manual.
> Onboard sound affects system performance a little but mostly it's the difference in quality between onboard sound and an add-in solution that makes a soundcard worthwhile. It won't make things much faster but it should make your sound better.
> Since I've typed this already I'm going to leave it here as some of it might be useful.


Thanks a ton! First.. because bought the mb used on ebay I don't have the users manual (and I haven't really gone through pdf version) I didn't realize one of the onboard ethernet ports was faster than the other (I'll check which one tonight).

And... reading that you can plug a pci-e 1x card into a pci-e x16 slot gave me a "wow" moment. I didn't know that and never would have guessed it. Thanks again.


----------



## Slavenhook

Okay, I've run into my first issue and I haven't even really gotten started. I thought that before I started messing with anything I'd run some benchmarks to let me see my starting points. While running IntelBurnTest (v2.54) I keep getting the error message:

"WARNING! Your system was found to be unstable under IntelBurnTest! Please check your cooling system and/or lower your overclock! You may or may not encounter instability while working with other programs, but failing this test indicates that your CPU cannot maintain stabilty (produce correct results) in all situations!

Test executed for 62.06 seconds."

I've run it 5 times and it keeps stopping right around the 62 second mark. I have a temp gauge on my CPU and I've watched the temps in RealTemp and OCCT and they're not going over 60c (40 on the actual temp gauge on my case). What's up with this? I haven't overclocked anything yet. Could it be because all the setting are set to "auto" in the BIOS?


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> Okay, I've run into my first issue and I haven't even really gotten started. I thought that before I started messing with anything I'd run some benchmarks to let me see my starting points. While running IntelBurnTest (v2.54) I keep getting the error message:
> "WARNING! Your system was found to be unstable under IntelBurnTest! Please check your cooling system and/or lower your overclock! You may or may not encounter instability while working with other programs, but failing this test indicates that your CPU cannot maintain stabilty (produce correct results) in all situations!
> Test executed for 62.06 seconds."
> I've run it 5 times and it keeps stopping right around the 62 second mark. I have a temp gauge on my CPU and I've watched the temps in RealTemp and OCCT and they're not going over 60c (40 on the actual temp gauge on my case). What's up with this? I haven't overclocked anything yet. Could it be because all the setting are set to "auto" in the BIOS?


And just to add to the mystery...

Decided to run Prime95 and for CPU's 1, 2, and 3 the torture tests ended in under one minute (during Test 1) with the lines:

Test 1, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

CPU 4's worker ran for about 2 minutes, then stopped the same way. It feels like I should be concerned...


----------



## TOO

I have a problem here, my cpu is getting too hot for just 3.8ghz, and the core 2 is the one that is getting really hot

http://postimage.org/image/61kfqhm8l/

http://postimage.org/image/g996c4ied/

Can some help here, messed with everything, or becomes unstable or overheats.

The cpu cooler is a 9900 MAX from Zalman.

Thank you.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> And just to add to the mystery...
> Decided to run Prime95 and for CPU's 1, 2, and 3 the torture tests ended in under one minute (during Test 1) with the lines:
> Test 1, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> CPU 4's worker ran for about 2 minutes, then stopped the same way. It feels like I should be concerned...


Give me all of your settings so i can see what you may have messed up. I had a similar problem and turns out it stemmed from my PLL voltage being too high. It might be different for you though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I have a problem here, my cpu is getting too hot for just 3.8ghz, and the core 2 is the one that is getting really hot
> http://postimage.org/image/61kfqhm8l/
> http://postimage.org/image/g996c4ied/
> Can some help here, messed with everything, or becomes unstable or overheats.
> The cpu cooler is a 9900 MAX from Zalman.
> Thank you.


Youre fine. Q9550s have a max recommended temp of 72C. Keep it under 80 and you wont have any problems.


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Give me all of your settings so i can see what you may have messed up. I had a similar problem and turns out it stemmed from my PLL voltage being too high. It might be different for you though.


Okay... I know there are a bunch of things wrong here, so any help you can give is greatly appreciated. I'm here to learn. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> Okay... I know there are a bunch of things wrong here, so any help you can give is greatly appreciated. I'm here to learn. Thanks.


Increase your Vcore to 1.38v. 3600mhz may be something which any 45nm chip can reach on a minimum of volts, but it never hurts to be sure.
Second, decrease your PLL volts to 1.56. I did the same thing thing on my board, and got the same results (one core would die first then the others would all fail within seconds after it).
Next, bump your GTL Ref 1/3 value to .670. Some boards have separate dedicated GTL controls for each core that all have the same baseline, some others have paired ones with the second pair running at a higher stock reference voltage. What you should not do is drop the GTL Ref value of the second pair down to what the first pair is set at.
DRAM volts are fine as you are running DDR3.
GREATLY increase FSB termination voltage to 1.38v. At these FSB speeds you are going to need it, but dont go over 1.45 for any extended period of time, and dont go over 1.5 at all as it will kill the chip.
Increase Northbridge volts to 1.48v (i have it here because i have 4 sticks of ram, but you may not need it as high) and make sure your case is well ventilated as the northbridge will get hot. As long as it remains well cooled you are fine.
set NB GTL to .630 (which is stock) just to get it off auto.
Increase SB and PCI-E sata voltage by 1 notch each.

LLC is on which is good
Spread spectrum is off which is also good
Set Northbridge and CPU clock skew to Normal.
Set CPU Margin Enhancement to Compatible.

And whatever you do dont do them all at once, you will cause more problems then you solve. GTL ref 1/3, then PLL, then FSB termination, then Northrbridge, then Vcore. These should get you very close to stable. After that set the other values as directed one at a time, then test after each one. Tweak values one at a time, one notch at a time, until you get it. Keep in mind this is going to take a LONG TIME. I fought with my computer for 8 hours to get it stable where it is right now. Expect to do the same with yours, so do this when you have time to burn.


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Increase your Vcore to 1.38v. 3600mhz may be something which any 45nm chip can reach on a minimum of volts, but it never hurts to be sure.
> Second, decrease your PLL volts to 1.56. I did the same thing thing on my board, and got the same results (one core would die first then the others would all fail within seconds after it).
> Next, bump your GTL Ref 1/3 value to .670. Some boards have separate dedicated GTL controls for each core that all have the same baseline, some others have paired ones with the second pair running at a higher stock reference voltage. What you should not do is drop the GTL Ref value of the second pair down to what the first pair is set at.
> DRAM volts are fine as you are running DDR3.
> GREATLY increase FSB termination voltage to 1.38v. At these FSB speeds you are going to need it, but dont go over 1.45 for any extended period of time, and dont go over 1.5 at all as it will kill the chip.
> Increase Northbridge volts to 1.48v (i have it here because i have 4 sticks of ram, but you may not need it as high) and make sure your case is well ventilated as the northbridge will get hot. As long as it remains well cooled you are fine.
> set NB GTL to .630 (which is stock) just to get it off auto.
> Increase SB and PCI-E sata voltage by 1 notch each.
> LLC is on which is good
> Spread spectrum is off which is also good
> Set Northbridge and CPU clock skew to Normal.
> Set CPU Margin Enhancement to Compatible.
> And whatever you do dont do them all at once, you will cause more problems then you solve. GTL ref 1/3, then PLL, then FSB termination, then Northrbridge, then Vcore. These should get you very close to stable. After that set the other values as directed one at a time, then test after each one. Tweak values one at a time, one notch at a time, until you get it. Keep in mind this is going to take a LONG TIME. I fought with my computer for 8 hours to get it stable where it is right now. Expect to do the same with yours, so do this when you have time to burn.


Looks like I'm going to be busy. I'll post back when I've either A) achieved stability and 4GHz or B) made a major blunder and need more assistance. Thanks.

p.s. - I've got good ventillation in my case and my cooler seems to be pretty good, but it's just air. Is this a problem if I'm shooting for 4GHz? Thanks again!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be busy. I'll post back when I've either A) achieved stability and 4GHz or B) made a major blunder and need more assistance. Thanks.
> p.s. - I've got good ventillation in my case and my cooler seems to be pretty good, but it's just air. Is this a problem if I'm shooting for 4GHz? Thanks again!


Nah, most 45nm chips are capable of 4ghz on a decent air cooler. Unless you have an exceedingly crappy chip, you're fine.


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Increase SB and PCI-E sata voltage by 1 notch each.


Follow-up question... what's a notch? My SB is currently @ 1.10v, so would I go to 1.11 or go up by .05 to 1.15v? I'm guessing it's the 1.15 but want to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## Slavenhook

With the exceptions of the SB and PCI-E SATA voltages I've made the changes with just a couple of minor adjustments (FSB @ 1.36v and NB @ 1.36v). So I began to run Intel Burn test, and it was going well, for 3 or 4 minutes with the CPU temp running into the 70's... eventually hitting 80-81 before I shut it down. I have good ventillation and a pretty good cpu cooler, and it's just been re-seated. What can I adjust to bring these temps down. Or... should I not be worried about it? Are 80's okay when running stress tests? If not, at what temps should I be worried enough to shut the tests down?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> Follow-up question... what's a notch? My SB is currently @ 1.10v, so would I go to 1.11 or go up by .05 to 1.15v? I'm guessing it's the 1.15 but want to be sure. Thanks.


on my board it was .1v per notch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> With the exceptions of the SB and PCI-E SATA voltages I've made the changes with just a couple of minor adjustments (FSB @ 1.36v and NB @ 1.36v). So I began to run Intel Burn test, and it was going well, for 3 or 4 minutes with the CPU temp running into the 70's... eventually hitting 80-81 before I shut it down. I have good ventillation and a pretty good cpu cooler, and it's just been re-seated. What can I adjust to bring these temps down. Or... should I not be worried about it? Are 80's okay when running stress tests? If not, at what temps should I be worried enough to shut the tests down?


Just max out the fans and make sure it doesnt sit in 80C territory for a greatly extended period of time. A couple hours is all i would risk at that temp. Also if i were you id get a better cooler. My Q9400 is under an H50 and doesnt cross 60C at 1.43V


----------



## liskawc

hey guys,

i just wanted to let you know i retired my p45 setup, and now its sitting under my dad's desk.

was a great chipset and even funner board

@ocman(if your still the head of this thread, otherwise to whomever is): up to you to remove/add retired to the userlist


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> And just to add to the mystery...
> Decided to run Prime95 and for CPU's 1, 2, and 3 the torture tests ended in under one minute (during Test 1) with the lines:
> Test 1, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> CPU 4's worker ran for about 2 minutes, then stopped the same way. It feels like I should be concerned...


Your system has failed in P95 very fast, and that indicates that *your RAM is not stable*..

I had a P5QC motherboard (P45 chipset) that supports DDR2 and DDR3 memory, so for 459MHz FSB and DDR3 RAM 4GB x 2 these were my settings:

FSB= 459MHz
RAM= 1224MHz
Timings= 7-7-7-20 (rest on AUTO) (this also depends on your memory OC capability to run lower timings, if unstable then set timings to 9-9-9-27)
STRAP= 400
CPU multi = 8.5x

Vcore= 1.3125V
GTL= 0.63
PLL= 1.54V
FSB Termination voltage= 1.30V
NB votage = 1.36V (but it could go lower probably ~ 1.30V)
Performance Level = 11 << This is very important for stability

Try out these settings as I also never managed to run higher RAM speed with this FSB freq, just like you my system would fail very fast if my RAM was @ 1377MHz..

CHEERS..


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Your system has failed in P95 very fast, and that indicates that *your RAM is not stable*..
> I had a P5QC motherboard (P45 chipset) that supports DDR2 and DDR3 memory, so for 459MHz FSB and DDR3 RAM 4GB x 2 these were my settings:
> FSB= 459MHz
> RAM= 1224MHz
> Timings= 7-7-7-20 (rest on AUTO) (this also depends on your memory OC capability to run lower timings, if unstable then set timings to 9-9-9-27)
> STRAP= 400
> CPU multi = 8.5x
> 
> Vcore= 1.3125V
> GTL= 0.63
> PLL= 1.54V
> FSB Termination voltage= 1.30V
> NB votage = 1.36V (but it could go lower probably ~ 1.30V)
> Performance Level = 11 << This is very important for stability
> Try out these settings as I also never managed to run higher RAM speed with this FSB freq, just like you my system would fail very fast if my RAM was @ 1377MHz..
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT...
I'm getting close to stable, but I'm concentrating my efforts on my CPU and temps right now. As soon as I feel I've taken them where I can I'm going to go back and see what I can get out of my RAM. I'll post back when I'm there.


----------



## TOO

I can't get passed 3.8 stable 24/7. Help me out here!
This is the last stability test. Anything more then that or goes way too hot or crashes.


How can I get at 4.0Ghz?
What am I missing here?

Thank you.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I can't get passed 3.8 stable 24/7. Help me out here!
> This is the last stability test. Anything more then that or goes way too hot or crashes.
> 
> How can I get at 4.0Ghz?
> What am I missing here?
> Thank you.


More vcore and a better cooler. Something equivalent or better than an H50 would work. When OCing that high, dont ***** out on the Vcore; aggressively increase it, because 1.34 is not enough. Make sure LLC and/or vdroop control is on. That should help.


----------



## TA4K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> More vcore and a better cooler. Something equivalent or better than an H50 would work. When OCing that high, dont ***** out on the Vcore; aggressively increase it, because 1.34 is not enough. Make sure LLC and/or vdroop control is on. That should help.


I agree. These aren't Sandy's and Ivy's we're talking about here, these are old fashioned manly chips. These are the chips that Abraham Lincoln would've used to print out the declaration of independence if they had computers back then. These are the chips that they would've used to run the space shuttle if they could. These are the chips that Doc would've chosen if he was going forward in time to grab some new hardware for the DeLorean. They are power-hungry monsters that require enough volts to jump start a dead planet for heavens sake.

TL;DR:
umm, I think about 1.45 should do really well. My E5400 takes 1.5-ish to run 4.1 stable, but that's due to some lazy memory setup and not much tweaking. Also some terrible vdroop.


----------



## olly230

Glad to see this thread is still going strong.

I've just got my hands on a tasty vcard (msi 660 2gb O.C) and I'm looking at my my old Q6600 running at 3ghz and thinking
"there's another 500mhz in there easily"

3ghz was free. I have the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro on there and its keeping it under control.

Is that 500mhz really going to show up in games?

any benchers out there?


----------



## KingT

Yes every MHz on Q6600 would help, as the processor is now 5 years old..

Also every FSB MHZ would help even more..

If you want to know if your GPU is being bottlenecked with that Q6600 just monitor GPU load in MSI afterburner or GPU-Z..
Your GPU needs to be loaded 99% in games,and that would mean there's no CPU bottlenecking..

CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yes every MHz on Q6600 would help, as the processor is now 5 years old..
> Also every FSB MHZ would help even more..
> If you want to know if your GPU is being bottlenecked with that Q6600 just monitor GPU load in MSI afterburner or GPU-Z..
> Your GPU needs to be loaded 99% in games,and that would mean there's no CPU bottlenecking..
> CHEERS..


ok thats scarey

I've seen low GPU loads but i thought that just old games...

Will check some 2012 AAA titles when I get home

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TOO

The cooler is a 9900 MAX from Zalman, it performs "like" h50 in some tests I've seen, but as an air cooler is pretty good. The case is Asus Vento, so it gets a good air flow.
Now that you mantioned, I think I'll not get 4Ghz with an air cooler,but I'll try.
Vdrop is ON.
Should I increase the PLL as well?
Thank you for the help.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> The cooler is a 9900 MAX from Zalman, it performs "like" h50 in some tests I've seen, but as an air cooler is pretty good. The case is Asus Vento, so it gets a good air flow.
> Now that you mantioned, I think I'll not get 4Ghz with an air cooler,but I'll try.
> Vdrop is ON.
> Should I increase the PLL as well?
> Thank you for the help.


Try out these settings:

FSB frequency = 400MHz
CPU ratio = 9
DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO (or by your RAM specs)
STRAP= AUTO
DRAM freq= 800MHz << VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE

DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Clock Twister = AUTO
AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
Performance level = 10

Vcore=1.xxV (what CPU needs to hit 3.6GHz,add a bit if you crash until stable but max is 1.5V for Q6600 )
CPU GTL = 0.65x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.36V
DRAM voltage=1.90V (or by memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.1V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.5V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

All options in CPU Configuration like C1E and SpeedStep set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 9 x..

Testing methodology:

1. First test these with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 3h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 400 x6=2.4GHz and that's STOCK for Q6600..

2. If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS up your Vcore and set CPU multiplier to 9x..

3. If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..

4. Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 400MHz FSB x9 =3.6GHz with P95 Small FFT test for at least 2 hours,and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..

5. If you pass 3h of P95 LARGE FFT & 2 hours of P95 Small FFT then you're ROCK SOLID..

KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 65C (for B3 stepping) / 75C (for G0 stepping CPU) IN ANY STRESS TEST..

CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yes every MHz on Q6600 would help, as the processor is now 5 years old..
> Also every FSB MHZ would help even more..
> If you want to know if your GPU is being bottlenecked with that Q6600 just monitor GPU load in MSI afterburner or GPU-Z..
> Your GPU needs to be loaded 99% in games,and that would mean there's no CPU bottlenecking..
> CHEERS..


Ran the benchmark for Sleeping dogs - all settings to maximum @ 1920 x 1200

Its seems quite a good benchmark as the GPU stress increases smoothly over the course of the 5 or 6 scenes

By the 6th scene the load is 99%

Q6600 you can live to fight another day!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Ran the benchmark for Sleeping dogs - all settings to maximum @ 1920 x 1200
> Its seems quite a good benchmark as the GPU stress increases smoothly over the course of the 5 or 6 scenes
> By the 6th scene the load is 99%
> Q6600 you can live to fight another day!


If you try out Battlefield 3 Multiplayer, you would find your system very bottle-necked by that Q6600..

There are a lot of games that utilize CPU very much and then your Q6600 would be a issue..

CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> If you try out Battlefield 3 Multiplayer, you would find your system very bottle-necked by that Q6600..
> There are a lot of games that utilize CPU very much and then your Q6600 would be a issue..
> CHEERS..


Ok, BF3 multiplayer 1920x1200 (+ 1280x1024 2nd monitor)

all settings as high as they can. HBAO, AA etc

64 player maps for about 2 hours.

GPU maxxed out and CPU never flat lining at 100% but looking very well utilised.

Going to try skyrim next


----------



## TOO

The problem is still temps.
Strange is that I see people with 4GHz and air cooler here, and they are almost the same in specs.
Look my last test.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> The problem is still temps.
> Strange is that I see people with 4GHz and air cooler here, and they are almost the same in specs.
> Look my last test.


Keep it below 80 and you'll be fine.


----------



## TOO

Even in 24/7 use?
Today I tried the settings you said, and more a few, same thing :-(
Will any bios mod help me to get a more stable over with lower voltage?
I really want to see this in 4Ghz.
Thanks!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Even in 24/7 use?
> Today I tried the settings you said, and more a few, same thing :-(
> Will any bios mod help me to get a more stable over with lower voltage?
> I really want to see this in 4Ghz.
> Thanks!


24/7 use will rarely if ever see temps like that. My Q9400, which is running at a much higher voltage only sees high temps when under extreme load, under normal heavy load it doesnt even cross 55C


----------



## Slavenhook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Increase your Vcore to 1.38v. 3600mhz may be something which any 45nm chip can reach on a minimum of volts, but it never hurts to be sure.
> Second, decrease your PLL volts to 1.56. I did the same thing thing on my board, and got the same results (one core would die first then the others would all fail within seconds after it).
> Next, bump your GTL Ref 1/3 value to .670. Some boards have separate dedicated GTL controls for each core that all have the same baseline, some others have paired ones with the second pair running at a higher stock reference voltage. What you should not do is drop the GTL Ref value of the second pair down to what the first pair is set at.
> DRAM volts are fine as you are running DDR3.
> GREATLY increase FSB termination voltage to 1.38v. At these FSB speeds you are going to need it, but dont go over 1.45 for any extended period of time, and dont go over 1.5 at all as it will kill the chip.
> Increase Northbridge volts to 1.48v (i have it here because i have 4 sticks of ram, but you may not need it as high) and make sure your case is well ventilated as the northbridge will get hot. As long as it remains well cooled you are fine.
> set NB GTL to .630 (which is stock) just to get it off auto.
> Increase SB and PCI-E sata voltage by 1 notch each.
> LLC is on which is good
> Spread spectrum is off which is also good
> Set Northbridge and CPU clock skew to Normal.
> Set CPU Margin Enhancement to Compatible.
> And whatever you do dont do them all at once, you will cause more problems then you solve. GTL ref 1/3, then PLL, then FSB termination, then Northrbridge, then Vcore. These should get you very close to stable. After that set the other values as directed one at a time, then test after each one. Tweak values one at a time, one notch at a time, until you get it. Keep in mind this is going to take a LONG TIME. I fought with my computer for 8 hours to get it stable where it is right now. Expect to do the same with yours, so do this when you have time to burn.


I've made good progress, but I'm only up to 3.8GHz running 8.5 multiplier, 450 FSB freq, 1.38 Vcore. I seem to be pretty stable, but I haven't run any 24/7 tests yet. I need to get my temps under control. When I run Intel Burn Test I'm getting up into the 80's quickly. I've tried to max my fans by setting them to "turbo" in the BIOS, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. I sit here watching it and stress... then a core hits 90 and I shut it down. So, do I lower something in BIOS settings to help with this or do I just have to go liquid cooling? To be honest I'm not that thrilled with the idea of having liquid in my machine, so if there's a way to do it with air that would definitely be my preference. Thanks.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slavenhook*
> 
> I've made good progress, but I'm only up to 3.8GHz running 8.5 multiplier, 450 FSB freq, 1.38 Vcore. I seem to be pretty stable, but I haven't run any 24/7 tests yet. I need to get my temps under control. When I run Intel Burn Test I'm getting up into the 80's quickly. I've tried to max my fans by setting them to "turbo" in the BIOS, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. I sit here watching it and stress... then a core hits 90 and I shut it down. So, do I lower something in BIOS settings to help with this or do I just have to go liquid cooling? To be honest I'm not that thrilled with the idea of having liquid in my machine, so if there's a way to do it with air that would definitely be my preference. Thanks.


Who said you had to do liquid? Get a Hyper 212+, it is considerably better than the Zalman piece of crap you have now. If that doesnt do the job well enough to satisfy you, go for broke and get an NH-D14 or similar. I keep telling you, your current cooler *IS NOT GOOD ENOUGH*


----------



## TOO

Cyrious, do you think my problem is only the CPU cooler or could it be something else? Zalman 9900 MAX can't take the heat?
I mean, my temps are just too high for 3.8 or 3.9 with these voltages. I replaced the thermal paste about two years ago, could be it? It's a Nochtua NH-1 if I remember correctly.
I still haven't updated my bios succesfully with latest mbios from xtreamsystems ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS ) because the raid problem isn't fixed yet. Could the system benefit of it somehow for a better stable oc?
I don't know what else to do here man.
Thanks and for anybody that can help me out here!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> Cyrious, do you think my problem is only the CPU cooler or could it be something else? Zalman 9900 MAX can't take the heat?
> I mean, my temps are just too high for 3.8 or 3.9 with these voltages. I replaced the thermal paste about two years ago, could be it? It's a Nochtua NH-1 if I remember correctly.
> I still haven't updated my bios succesfully with latest mbios from xtreamsystems ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS ) because the raid problem isn't fixed yet. Could the system benefit of it somehow for a better stable oc?
> I don't know what else to do here man.
> Thanks and for anybody that can help me out here!


First of all, I had P5Q Pro, and I know every trick available on it..

Read this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> P.S.: Your motherboard *is not capable to run a Quad CPU over 460MHz FSB* due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that are mandatory for stabilizing core that would error in Prime95 LARGE FFT test..


A P5Q Pro has only three settings available in BIOS for CPU GTL and that's limiting factor in the pursuit to stabilize a Quad Core CPU at FSB over 450MHz.

*That's why it's pretty much impossible to have a fully stable Q9550 @ 4GHz on P5Q Pro motherboard.
*
Also for the proper stability testing refer to this:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> *Testing methodology:*
> 
> *1.* *First test these with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.
> 
> *2.* If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS *up your Vcore* and set *CPU multiplier to 8.5x*..
> 
> *3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..
> 
> *4.* Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with Intel Burn Test for 20runs w/ max RAM set in test and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..
> 
> *5.* If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*


Also check out this post for *3.8 - 3.9GHz OC* settings with a Q9550 and P5Q Pro:

http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260#post_12705525

CHEERS..


----------



## TA4K

Hey everyone, Possibly picking up a Q6700 to replace my E5400, Do they overclock well on my P5Q Deluxe? Probably looking for 4-4.1ish, since I just throw voltage at it like it's going out of fashion. ( which it has, since you need much less voltage for new chips







)


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> Hey everyone, Possibly picking up a Q6700 to replace my E5400, Do they overclock well on my P5Q Deluxe? Probably looking for 4-4.1ish, since I just throw voltage at it like it's going out of fashion. ( which it has, since you need much less voltage for new chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm pretty sure the 6700s only come in the G0 stepping but make sure it's a G0 and not a B3 as the G0s overclock further and are more efficient in general.
Also, if you mean stable, lower your expectations. 4GHz stable would be good for a Q6700 even on water cooling.
If you mean just 4-4.1 for suicide runs and benching then both of my G0 stepping Q6600s could do 4.2+ on water but I still wouldn't say it's guaranteed. I didn't test the better one on air but the other chip could do 4.05GHz for 3D benches on air, 3.7GHz stable I think.

Expect between 450 and 500MHz max stable FSB, probably around 480 I guess. That's enough that you'd never need to worry about your max FSB holding back a Q6700 unless you're on sub-zero cooling. My p5Q-E hit 488MHz max stable and 513MHz for a CPU-Z submission.

The deluxe also has very good power delivery circuitry so it should hold up really well to overclocking. There are possibly a couple of better boards out there (mid to high end gigabyte p45 boards) but the difference isn't much and the deluxe is a great board to overclock that chip on.
Another important thing is that it has a few settings for your GTL reference voltages in the BIOS, these really help out when pushing a quad to the limit so it's good that it has them. They're less important with dual cores so I just put that in there.

Try to get a low VID chip if you can, they tend to run less hot and if you're not shy with voltage then your CPU temperature is probably going to hold you back at some point so a low VID chip could help.

I just wrote a bunch of stuff down as I thought of it so if it reads badly, sorry about that.


----------



## olly230

RAM.

I have some ram with odd timings, I say odd because when I bought some more it was hard to find some that matched my original ram.
5 5 18 22
It turns out that my other RAM is 5 5 18 23

So I have a very slight timing mismatch which I think gives me some system instability* but that might be due to RAM speed.

I think i'm running at 828mhz (417mhz in CPU Z)

Now I've heard people saying its best to lock ram to 800.

I'm tempted to see if I can get 3.4/5ghz out of my CPU without changing my cooler or resorting to lapping etc and still keep its load temps near 60

I've got it at 333 fsb and 1.34v at the moment.

* occasional bluescreen during app startup.


----------



## KingT

Well you cannot "lock" your RAM if you're overclocking FSB, because if you up FSB your RAM would automatically get overclocked (they are linked together)

If you have FSB at 400MHz and RAM @ 800MHz that's 1:1 ratio, ant that's the best RAM to FSB ratio for stability and high FSB..

So if your RAM is at 828MHz then your FSB is at 414MHz and that's 1: 1 ratio already..









So I recommend you to set FSB to 400 and RAM to 800MHz, set CPU ratio to 9x and you would have 3.6GHz OC on CPU (9x 400)..

If it's too much for your CPU and cooling then set CPU ratio to 8x for 3.2GHz OC on CPU (8x 400)..

Also you can try with lower FSB like 355MHz and CPU ratio 9 for 3.2GHz OC (9x 355) and set your RAM at 710MHz (for 1:1 ratio)..

CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Well you cannot "lock" your RAM if you're overclocking FSB, because if you up FSB your RAM would automatically get overclocked (they are linked together)
> If you have FSB at 400MHz and RAM @ 800MHz that's 1:1 ratio, ant that's the best RAM to FSB ratio for stability and high FSB..
> So if your RAM is at 828MHz then your FSB is at 414MHz and that's 1: 1 ratio already..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I recommend you to set FSB to 400 and RAM to 800MHz, set CPU ratio to 9x and you would have 3.6GHz OC on CPU (9x 400)..
> If it's too much for your CPU and cooling then set CPU ratio to 8x for 3.2GHz OC on CPU (8x 400)..
> Also you can try with lower FSB like 355MHz and CPU ratio 9 for 3.2GHz OC (9x 355) and set your RAM at 710MHz (for 1:1 ratio)..
> CHEERS..


No chance of getting 400fsb - wont even post.

Got it to boot at 355fsb ratio 9 but not stable, any sustained load blue screened . I was putting 1.37 volts through it.

I think I need to read this whole thread...


----------



## TOO

I read, tried some other settings, I'm stuck at 3.8Ghz, but I could use transaction booster at 09 and i's a bit faster, also removed cpu and northbridge delay, but nothing extreme happened, just a minor boost.
Can't get ram to go on strong or stronger profile, just moderate, otherwise it won't post. Tried higher voltage on the ram but didn't help.
One thing, does PCIE voltage on cpu is related to PCIE slot only? I read (can't remember where) that it acctually refers to sata and e-sata controlers as well. Worth to mess with it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Priddle

Hi all

I have the P5Q Pro running Windows 7 on a 2-drive RAID array. I just bought Windows 8 Pro and a Samsung 250GB SSD to install 8 on. I want to keep the RAID array and just use it for data and storing files that require many rewrites.

I was searching this thread for some basic info on correct BIOS settings. My BIOS is stock. I also use the Silicon Image port to connect a card that has 5 sata ports for which I have 5 HDDs connected to create a 7+TB volume. The SI port recognizes volumes over 2TB. The Intel ports do not. My other sata ports usage is as follows: 2 for external sata (on separate PCIe Sata card), 1 for hot-swappable drive bay, 1 for Bluray, and 2 for 2 1TB drives on RAID 1. That leaves 2 leftover, one of which I want to connect the SSD to.

Does anyone anticipate any problems with this?

Thanks


----------



## KingT

Bumperz for my gang!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## olly230

Still rocking this mobo with the old q6600.

Not sure when it will die, have to see what crysis3 does to it.


----------



## Petrol

Well gents, it's been a while since I turned on the ol P5Q but she's humming again, with the stock Intel cooler now instead of the water block. I don't need the power like I used to so I've dropped the CPU speed back down to stock and the vcore from the old 1.6V down to 1.05







Now it only hits 40 degrees under full load with the fan on the lowest speed







FSB is still at 400, might try another run at 500 on xmas

http://valid.canardpc.com/2623381


----------



## N0cif

Hello guys,

I recently became the owner of a P5Q Pro Turbo pack and I think I may require your experience with it because a few things do not make any sense to me.

So.

P5Q Pro Turbo
Q9650
4x 2GB Kingston HyperX 1066 Mhz
ATI HD7770

At the moment it is base settings, no overclocking nothing.

The Heatsink/Fan is a Zalman CNPS 9700 NT 4pins PWR.

OS: Win 7 Ultimate x64.

Recently I came across a few set of problems which completely confuse me because they make no sense to me at all.

When I first tested this rig, it was on a shelve in the air.
Could play games and all no problem.
Then I decided all the tests were passed successfully it was time to get the whole thing into my nice case Fractal design case .
Before doing so I undusted the Heatsink and probably damaged the fan attached to it in the process because on my next start up, BIOS told me CPU fan was missing.
I did check to find out the Fan indeed was not spinning anymore.

I changed it with a spare 3 pins Zalman I had around, plugged in the 4 pin CPU_FAN header , to find out BIOS kept telling me there was no CPU fan plugged in. Looking in the case the Fan was indeed spinning this time and that fan by design can only spin from 1250 to 2500 rpm, so technically it cannot be a low rpm problem.

Booted windows to see it was indeed still showing me plain 0 rpm reading (Asus probe, SpeedFan).

Changed the fan to the 3 pin CHA_FAN2 header on the right side to see both on BIOS and windows it was operating properly with QFan control indeed.

Because that fan was less effective than my original CNPS 9700 NT (smaller and less effective design) I was not so suprised to see my core temps going higher than before.

What troubles me now is I got a new replacement for my Zalman CNPS 9700 NT plugged back in.
Originally I plugged it back in the CPU_Fan header, to find out it was only at slow speed (which for that design is ~12500 rpm) no matter how intensive my application were, and that when it got me surprised was getting alarms from Asus Probe for being over 60 degrees so I stopped what I was doing right away and temp went down.
Since the fan never spinned any faster I thought that was the problem.
Fortunately by plugging the 4 pins fan into the 3 pins header (I did that after having some reading on the internet showing me it was ok to do so) it started to run full speed of 2900 rpm, speed confirmed both in BIOS and with Asus probe / Speedfan.

And with this max speed running prime would get my Cores over 95 C degrees (one of the cores going over 100 C degrees) in RealTemp and stable 93-94 C with Asus Probe (which makes me wonder how it gets its temp since Speed fan confirms the temps for each of the individual cores, how can the CPU temp being any lower than any of the core temp)!

At first I thought it was because the heatsink was not properly placed so I unmounted it, cleaned it, cleaned the CPU die (both were perfect already, but who knows) and placed everything back together very carefully.

Same, no changes.

Please note the computer never crashed, and I know when hitting critical temps, motherboards shuts the computer down or at least something goes wrong and system reboots.
None of those things happens, the computer performs perfectly fine even at full load, and does not crash, just the temperatures which makes no senses.

I have left the Prime Small LFT test running for about 30 mins, temp given by asus probe remained 94 C degrees all the time and the Tcase temp never went over 40 degrees (case closed).

Tonight I am simply going to touch the heatsink, because if that really is 90 degrees + I should feel it.

One last addition I am not using thermal compound but from experience at best that will get me a few degrees lower, but that does not really explain my current problem.

So guys..... Do you have any ideas?

Wish you all a wonderful new year eve!

Cheers!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have been running a p5q pro turbo for almost 2 years now. I have never OCed any of it, aside from the software that came with it, which i realized i did not like very quickly. I am new to overclocking. I have never tried, but m getting deeper and deeper into gamimg(BF3, MOH Warfighter). You can look at my rig and see my current config and my changes I am about to make(Q9550, ddr2 1066, 3GB GTX 660 ti).
I am slowly learning before I make any changes. I don't want anything drastic, just a little extra. Not so much video, but everything else. I have been reading up on Ai tweak, and it has some options that dont really sound like OCing, more like performance settings. Such as; Ai clock twister, transaction booster, load-line calibration, cpu spread spectrum... What should any or all of these be set at? If anyone could give me some pointers on this board. BTW I am currently running a q8300. Like I said, I don;t want to push anything too hard, but I think there is performance I am missing out on. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cgull

NOcif

check your bios settings with fan plugged into 4 pin header..set cpu fan to auto to adjust rpm as needed, may be set to low.. also check asus software in windows..difference between 4 and 3 pin header is the extra pin reads fan rpm, allowing s'ware or bios to adjust power to raise/lower fan speed ..
also i would not run cpu/heatsink without compound..it would be virtually impossible to get the 2 surfaces to mate perfectly so there would be spots where there is a gap.. the compound acts as a medium to transfer heat between the cpu and heatsink more efectively, it also acts as a seal efectively blocking air/dust from getting in there..preventing corrosion(copper)


----------



## cgull

double post


----------



## olly230

is the new bios worth it?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> is the new bios worth it?


I'm about to give it a try.









*P.S.:* I have just received a brand new Core i7 3770K from an old buddy of mine as a gift... don't know if I should build with it or to sell it... any one?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Depends. If i had the cash to throw at a new board an 16gb of ddr3 then sure, keep it and build it. If not get what you can out of it, which should be enough to get something nice for the machine you're running now.


----------



## ZonderZout

Hmm, sell it to me?









Just got a new workstation at work with that Cpu, an ssd,16gb ram, and the whole shabang... And it's quite a darn lot faster than my p5q q9550 setup at home.
Except for the video card of course


----------



## TOO

Any news about the final version on Ket's last mbios for the P5Q family?


----------



## maxextz

hi all,ive mothballed my p5q-e.im not going to sell it as it wouldn't be worth much now.its been a great mb.best of luck to you all here.


----------



## ocman

Hey guys, so I've sold my core i7 chip for profit...







I want to see what I get next time around...







Looking forward to get a motherboard that is best future proof and backwards compatible... something like the ASRock Fatal1ty series.









*maxextz*, you have been a great help to this club!









As for mBIOSes, here's the download link to Ket's *final version* of the batch update: *LINK*

While, I'm really going to flash my P5Q PRO Turbo with 0701 official BIOS this time and see if there's any noticeable improvements.


----------



## Gacrux

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I need some expert help.

Fist, my config:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n
Corsair XMS3 2x4GB DDR3-1600
XFX Radeon HD5850 XXX
2 x Seagate 500GB RAID0
Seasonic S12II 520W
Thermalright Ultra-120

After years running my Q6600 G0 stock, I decided to overclock the CPU since I don't have money for a whole new i5/i7 system.

I currently own the P5Q3 DELUXE WIFI @N, but I cannot get past 311 FSB. Seeing how far most of you get with this motherboard, 2.8GHz is a mediocre overclock IMO. I expected to get at least 3.2GHz.

I understand the whole theory about overclocking a processor, but it seems my motherboard isn't doing her job









After hours trying different bios setups, my system wont boot after reaching 311 FSB, no matter how high I set CPU and NB voltage, after hundred tries, I even had a corrupted BIOS lol... even if I try a little more e.g. 316 FSB, everything fails. For the past 2 hours, I couldn't get past this barrier.

I also tried some settings from users with the same Q6600 G0 + P5Q3 combo, again, boot fail and I need to restore my 2.8GHz OC profile, which is stable after hours of Prime95 below <60°.

I'm currently stuck in this setting at the BIOS:

Configure System Performance Settings

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
FSB Frequency [311]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [Auto]
DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1246MHz]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1 [Auto]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2 [Auto]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1 [Auto]
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2 [Auto]

_(Please ignore the large timings, I just configured it to be fail proof while overclocking the CPU _
DRAM Timing Control [Manual]
1st Information : 11-11-11-33-4-78-8-4
CAS# Latency [11 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [11 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Precharge [11 DRAM Clocks]
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [33 DRAM Clocks]
RAS# to RAS# Delay [Auto]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [Auto]
Write to Recovery Time [Auto]
Read to Precharge Time [Auto]

2nd Information : 12-4-7-4-8-4-8
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [Auto]
Write to Read Delay (S) [Auto]
WRITE to READ Delay (D) [Auto]
READ to READ Delay (S) [Auto]
READ TO READ Delay (D) [Auto]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [Auto]
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [Auto]

3rd Information : 18-6-1-12-12
WRITE to PRE Delay [Auto]
READ to PRE Delay [Auto]
PRE to PRE Delay [Auto]
ALL PRE to ACT Delay [Auto]
ALL PRE to REF Delay [Auto]

DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Dynamic Write Control [Auto]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
DRAM Write Training [Auto]
MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
Ai Clock Twister [Lighter]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]

C/P : A1 A2 | B1 B2
LVL : 09 09 | 09 09

CPU Voltage [1.25000] _(Believe me, I tried up to 1.425 trying to get 333 FSB, but failed)_
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2) [0.630]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3) [0.670]
CPU PLL Voltage [1.50] _(I have no idea what is this)_
FSB Termination Voltage [1.20] _(I tried up to the "yellow" values for 333 FSB, fail again)_
DRAM Voltage [1.7]
NB Voltage [1.10] _(Tried the "yellow" values too, fails)_
NB GTL Reference [0.630]
SB Voltage [Auto]
PCIE SATA Voltage [Auto]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
NB Clock Skew [Auto]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Optimized]

CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
C1E Support [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech [Disabled]
CPU TM Function [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Disabled]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech [Disabled]

Any advises?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gacrux*
> 
> Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I need some expert help.
> Fist, my config:
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
> ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n
> Corsair XMS3 2x4GB DDR3-1600
> XFX Radeon HD5850 XXX
> 2 x Seagate 500GB RAID0
> Seasonic S12II 520W
> Thermalright Ultra-120
> After years running my Q6600 G0 stock, I decided to overclock the CPU since I don't have money for a whole new i5/i7 system.
> I currently own the P5Q3 DELUXE WIFI @N, but I cannot get past 311 FSB. Seeing how far most of you get with this motherboard, 2.8GHz is a mediocre overclock IMO. I expected to get at least 3.2GHz.
> I understand the whole theory about overclocking a processor, but it seems my motherboard isn't doing her job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hours trying different bios setups, my system wont boot after reaching 311 FSB, no matter how high I set CPU and NB voltage, after hundred tries, I even had a corrupted BIOS lol... even if I try a little more e.g. 316 FSB, everything fails. For the past 2 hours, I couldn't get past this barrier.
> I also tried some settings from users with the same Q6600 G0 + P5Q3 combo, again, boot fail and I need to restore my 2.8GHz OC profile, which is stable after hours of Prime95 below <60°.
> I'm currently stuck in this setting at the BIOS:
> Configure System Performance Settings
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
> FSB Frequency [311]
> PCIE Frequency [100]
> FSB Strap to North Bridge [Auto]
> DRAM Frequency [DDR3-1246MHz]
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1 [Auto]
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2 [Auto]
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1 [Auto]
> DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2 [Auto]
> _(Please ignore the large timings, I just configured it to be fail proof while overclocking the CPU _
> DRAM Timing Control [Manual]
> 1st Information : 11-11-11-33-4-78-8-4
> CAS# Latency [11 DRAM Clocks]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [11 DRAM Clocks]
> DRAM RAS# Precharge [11 DRAM Clocks]
> DRAM RAS# Activate to Precha [33 DRAM Clocks]
> RAS# to RAS# Delay [Auto]
> Row Refresh Cycle Time [Auto]
> Write to Recovery Time [Auto]
> Read to Precharge Time [Auto]
> 2nd Information : 12-4-7-4-8-4-8
> READ to WRITE Delay (S/D) [Auto]
> Write to Read Delay (S) [Auto]
> WRITE to READ Delay (D) [Auto]
> READ to READ Delay (S) [Auto]
> READ TO READ Delay (D) [Auto]
> WRITE to WRITE Delay (S) [Auto]
> WRITE to WRITE Delay (D) [Auto]
> 3rd Information : 18-6-1-12-12
> WRITE to PRE Delay [Auto]
> READ to PRE Delay [Auto]
> PRE to PRE Delay [Auto]
> ALL PRE to ACT Delay [Auto]
> ALL PRE to REF Delay [Auto]
> DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
> DRAM Dynamic Write Control [Auto]
> DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
> DRAM Write Training [Auto]
> MEM. OC Charger [Auto]
> Ai Clock Twister [Lighter]
> Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
> C/P : A1 A2 | B1 B2
> LVL : 09 09 | 09 09
> CPU Voltage [1.25000] _(Believe me, I tried up to 1.425 trying to get 333 FSB, but failed)_
> CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2) [0.630]
> CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3) [0.670]
> CPU PLL Voltage [1.50] _(I have no idea what is this)_
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.20] _(I tried up to the "yellow" values for 333 FSB, fail again)_
> DRAM Voltage [1.7]
> NB Voltage [1.10] _(Tried the "yellow" values too, fails)_
> NB GTL Reference [0.630]
> SB Voltage [Auto]
> PCIE SATA Voltage [Auto]
> Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> CPU Clock Skew [Auto]
> NB Clock Skew [Auto]
> CPU Margin Enhancement [Optimized]
> CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
> C1E Support [Disabled]
> Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
> Intel (R) Virtualization Tech [Disabled]
> CPU TM Function [Disabled]
> Execute Disable Bit [Disabled]
> Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech [Disabled]
> Any advises?


Try increasing all GTL volts by 1 notch, Set margin enhancement to compatible, both clock skew values to normal, and your northbridge strap to 333.


----------



## crazydj

Hi guys,

I have a problem with my P5Q Pro Turbo rig. The thing is that, about a month ago, whenever i turn on or restart my PC, it takes longer than it should. The issue is that when i turn it on, the fans go all full blast, HDD lights are solid and it takes 15 seconds before i hear the beep and then it starts to POST. Before it only takes about 2 seconds. So basically in the past it was push power button > 2 second wait > beeps and POSTs. No the 2 second wait becomes about 15 seconds.

This happened out of the blue and everything else is alright. The PC seems stable, normal. It only takes that long to go to POST. I have updated the BIOS to the latest version, set the settings to the usual one that i have done for years but it still takes 15 seconds to beep and post after power on. Any ideas how can i solve this issue?


----------



## Gacrux

After 2 days of testing and little tweaks, I managed to get 3.42GHz. I know there is still room for 3.6GHz, but I'm sure temps. will go over 70°C and things will start to get dangerous.

16 hours Prime95 stable. Max. temps. 68°C on air.

Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
FSB Frequency [378]
PCIE Frequency [100]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [Auto]

~

DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Dynamic Write Control [Disabled]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
DRAM Write Training [Disabled]
MEM. OC Charger [Enabled]
Ai Clock Twister [Lighter]
Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]

~

CPU Voltage [1.39375] (CPU-Z 1.376v)
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2) [Auto]
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3) [Auto]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.36]
DRAM Voltage [1.60]
NB Voltage [1.26]
NB GTL Reference [Auto]
SB Voltage [Auto]
PCIE SATA Voltage [Auto]

Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
PCIE Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Clock Skew [Normal]
NB Clock Skew [Normal]
CPU Margin Enhancement [Compatible]

CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
C1E Support [Disabled]
Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
Intel (R) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
CPU TM Function [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit [Disabled]
Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech [Disabled]


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gacrux*
> 
> After 2 days of testing and little tweaks, I managed to get 3.42GHz. I know there is still room for 3.6GHz, but I'm sure temps. will go over 70°C and things will start to get dangerous.
> 
> 16 hours Prime95 stable. Max. temps. 68°C on air.
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
> FSB Frequency [378]
> PCIE Frequency [100]
> FSB Strap to North Bridge [Auto]
> 
> ~
> 
> DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
> DRAM Dynamic Write Control [Disabled]
> DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
> DRAM Write Training [Disabled]
> MEM. OC Charger [Enabled]
> Ai Clock Twister [Lighter]
> Ai Transaction Booster [Auto]
> 
> ~
> 
> CPU Voltage [1.39375] (CPU-Z 1.376v)
> CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2) [Auto]
> CPU GTL Voltage Reference (1/3) [Auto]
> CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
> FSB Termination Voltage [1.36]
> DRAM Voltage [1.60]
> NB Voltage [1.26]
> NB GTL Reference [Auto]
> SB Voltage [Auto]
> PCIE SATA Voltage [Auto]
> 
> Load-Line Calibration [Enabled]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> PCIE Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> CPU Clock Skew [Normal]
> NB Clock Skew [Normal]
> CPU Margin Enhancement [Compatible]
> 
> CPU Ratio Settings [09.0]
> C1E Support [Disabled]
> Max CPUID Value Limit [Disabled]
> Intel (R) Virtualization Tech [Enabled]
> CPU TM Function [Disabled]
> Execute Disable Bit [Disabled]
> Intel (R) SpeedStep (TM) Tech [Disabled]


Save those settings in the in-bios profile thing, then lower the multiplier while overclocking the bclock to make up for it. 425x8 will net you 3.4ghz, which is a respectable overclock, and the board should definitely be capable of doing it. If not then you can just reload the settings and leave it where it is.


----------



## Ice 1

second image 1setting changed gtl..61x.hey guy I need HELP I am overclocked to FSB to 430 prime 95 ran 21 hours core #1,#3,#4 all stable failed core #2 11hours and some min. error FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4999084473, expected less than 0.4
If you can what setting to change to make stable in prime at a lost here?
All settings are above in the screen shot Thank for all the help
Memory leak some times bugcheak to BSOD Help Please Help


----------



## Erper

this thread is still alive...

woooooh....


----------



## ocman

Sorry that I got quite busy lately... And yes... the thread is still alive.


----------



## olly230

HELP!
I think my mobo has issues.
or windows Updates has messed my machine up again...

Everything working fine, then windows updated (9 updates)

Reboots fine,

I go for a cup of tea and its rebooted and I'm looking at the log in screen.

I log in and all i get is a blank screen, the cursor moves but nothing works.
CtrlAltDel reports that it is not working

Crash Stop my pc by holding down the power

Reboots, but BIOS hangs on SATA device reporting.

Eventually after a couple of restarts it get through SATA reporting. (it has not hung again)

It now ignores my OS hard disc.

I have run all my drives independently and it wont see any of them, it just gives me invalid boot device - insert media blah blah. Which related to the DVD drive not even to the HDD that is connected.

I run the win7 setup and it doesn't see the drives.
NOW HERES THE WEIRD THING

It says it needs drivers to look for system restore points etc but when I browse for drivers i can see all my data on all drives

Is the mobo on its way out?

Also I still have the install CD for the mobo, what driver is win7 setup looking for, does anyone know?

10,000 internet points for anyone that can help.


----------



## ocman

Hi olly230, it sounded like the HDD is the cause... or at least you need a reformat and reinstall Windows if the drive is still healthy.









Also, make sure you install Internet security program to keep you and the computer safe from harm.









And let's hope your mobo is still under warranty if the hdd is not the cause... as mine just done its 3 years.









Btw, I don't need 10,000 point...









*P.S.:* Thanks to *Petrol* and another no name mentioned member's appreciation of me.


----------



## olly230

It doesn't see any of my drives...

I put an old laptop disc with an OS on it in and it started ok.

I went to put windows 7 on that laptop drive and my original disc was now visible in win7 setup, not to repair but to install.

So I cancelled installation and just tried running the original drive, it worked!!!

rebooted

failed again.

I've checked cables and things.

I had another drive do the same thing which is what made me buy this SSD. Now its happening again.

Its always triggered by a windows update and I guess if its not the mobo then something is messing up the FATs

Going to try disc in another PC.

Otherwise I'm faced with trying to find an LGA775 mobo with 2x pic-e slots that clocks as easilly.

OR

Its time for an i-5 upgrade.


----------



## olly230

UPDATE.

Working again.

Installed windows onto a spare drive. Winsetup could then see my SSD.

Lots of restarts and repairs but everything is now working again.

None the wiser as to the cause but the up shot is

THE P5Q STILL LIVES!

(and it didn't cost me a penny)


----------



## ocman

Good for you olly230!


----------



## Pyris

hello fellow p5q owners . I have the p5q pro turbo . a hd 5770 . core2quad q6600 2.4ghz . and 2 ( two ) kits of the khx8500d2k2/4g ingston 4 gig ram kits . my computer BSODs if i try to run all 4 ram sticks. i have tried 1 kit ( 2 sticks ) and it works. i tried the other kit and it works. i have tried 1 stick from each kit and it works. i have tried 2 sticks in the black slots only and in the other slots only, both ways works . oh and the PSU is 750w so i dont think its to weak. i know i need to tweek the voltages and such . but im not sure where to start . the nbridge is at 1.3 and the ram is at 2.3 all the other ones are set on auto . i left them all on auto at first but it still BSODed :-(

any suggested numbers for the many voltage options would be much apreceated


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyris*
> 
> hello fellow p5q owners . I have the p5q pro turbo . a hd 5770 . core2quad q6600 2.4ghz . and 2 ( two ) kits of the khx8500d2k2/4g ingston 4 gig ram kits . my computer BSODs if i try to run all 4 ram sticks. i have tried 1 kit ( 2 sticks ) and it works. i tried the other kit and it works. i have tried 1 stick from each kit and it works. i have tried 2 sticks in the black slots only and in the other slots only, both ways works . oh and the PSU is 750w so i dont think its to weak. i know i need to tweek the voltages and such . but im not sure where to start . the nbridge is at 1.3 and the ram is at 2.3 all the other ones are set on auto . i left them all on auto at first but it still BSODed :-(
> 
> any suggested numbers for the many voltage options would be much apreceated


More voltage to the northbridge. Seriously. I can run 4 1GB sticks on my P5Q-E just fine, but if i switch to 2GB sticks, i have to lower the bclock from 475mhz to 400 and crank the NB voltage to a scorching 1.58V. It might have had something to do with the fact the sticks werent matching pairs, but even so, it definitely needed more voltage.

Loosen up the primary ram timings as well (Set to 6-6-6-18). Loosening the timings ought to help as well.


----------



## Pyris

thankyou for your assistance . i have loosened the timings to 6 6 6 18 as reccomended . and will comence boosting n bridge a bit at a time. will reprot success or failure once i find a good number that works.

with north [email protected] 1.2 it ran for about 15 mins then BSOD :-(

@1.22 or higher it wont een finish loading windows befor it locks up. :-(


----------



## hi2shy

Hi

Noob here. I've just bought a Samsung Pro 840 SSD hoping to improve my HTPC. I currently have the P5Q Pro Turbo mobo with a Q9300 and 8GB RAM. I've just run the AS SSD benchmark and am only getting 72 read speed and 110 write speed.

Is there a Sata 3 controller card that I could get to improve these scores at all? I read on this thread about the ASUS U3S6 controller. Is this the best one I could get or is there another one anyone else would recommend?

Many thanks
Shy


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard Pyris! I think the RAM voltage are being set too high... My worked fine @ 1.8v. (2 x Kingston + 2 x OCZ) and try not to ramp up the vNB yet and see.









Welcome aboard hi2shy! U3S6 is a good one... just try not to use all four ports at the same time as the available bandwidth from the PCI-E lane is not high enough to deal with that (that I recall reading about it somewhere).









There are other relatively inexpensive SATA III and/or USB 3.0 controller cards out there, that will probably do a similar job like U3S6. In the hope that you will be able to utilize more of the Samsung Pro 840's speeds.









Please check out the 1st page for resource on your mobo's model.


----------



## meryqat

*hi all ,*
First i am fresh user on this forums ,
and i need your helps to overclocking my system !

i have this system :
M.B:asus-p5q pro turbo
CPU:CORE2QUAD Q6600 cooler:Evercool Buffalo
RAM:2*2GB DDR2 800mhz Kingston
GPU:AXLE GeForce 9800GT 1GB DDR3 256bit
P.S:mustiff 550w
H.D: WD 320 blue caviar 8m cache

how to do (bios update) stuff ?
what the is the softwares that is important for the board and OC (i download only the chipset , sound and the lan drivers!)?
is this spec. good for OC?
can i OC my GPU too ?
what you recommend for me ?

any ideals i will be pleased


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard and welcome to OCN meryqat!

My recommendations:

BIOS: Just load the latest official BIOS onto a USB flash drive and upgrade it in the BIOS. (Check the link to the manual in the 1st page)

Software: Depending on your needs, install the ones you use.

PSU: Not sure if your PSU is 80+ certified or not. It's better for overclocking and system stability. Choose one that's between 600W and 850W (Check 1st page of the owners club for PSU recommendation link)

CPU and Video card: You can do mild overclocking on them, not the best to OC with. (Please refer to the 1st page of the owners club for tips and guides before proceedings)

Feel free to ask for further assistance!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meryqat*
> 
> *hi all ,*
> First i am fresh user on this forums ,
> and i need your helps to overclocking my system !
> 
> i have this system :
> M.B:asus-p5q pro turbo
> CPU:CORE2QUAD Q6600 cooler:Evercool Buffalo
> RAM:2*2GB DDR2 800mhz Kingston
> GPU:AXLE GeForce 9800GT 1GB DDR3 256bit
> P.S:mustiff 550w
> H.D: WD 320 blue caviar 8m cache
> 
> how to do (bios update) stuff ?
> what the is the softwares that is important for the board and OC (i download only the chipset , sound and the lan drivers!)?
> is this spec. good for OC?
> can i OC my GPU too ?
> what you recommend for me ?
> 
> any ideals i will be pleased


Doing a bios update is easy. Just go to the official support page, download the latest bios onto a flash drive, reboot the computer, and use the motherboard's flashing utility. You will want to disconnect all drives except the flash drive that has the bios file on it as it will only be able to detect 1 drive during the flashing process.

Board is OK for overclocking (all p45 boards are), the processor should reach 3.6ghz easily enough (ram might become a problem, DDR2-1066 is recommended but not required, just opens up overclocking headroom).
That heatsink though will not be sufficient for an overclocked Q6600. 65nm chips tend to use alot of power especially when overclocked, and ultimately becomes heat. That heatsink is going to struggle to dissipate that heat. Get a Coolermaster Hyper 212+ or something similar.

And if your GPU is the one with dual fans and 4 heatpipes, you should have plenty of overclocking headroom on that as well.


----------



## hi2shy

Thanks Ocman. After reading a few posts and doing some research, I have decided to get one of these.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Syba-Port-SATA-6Gbps-PCI-Express/dp/B005B0A6ZS/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Seems like the best card for what I need, increased speed from my SSD. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## meryqat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Welcome aboard and welcome to OCN meryqat!
> 
> My recommendations:
> 
> BIOS: Just load the latest official BIOS onto a USB flash drive and upgrade it in the BIOS. (Check the link to the manual in the 1st page)
> 
> Software: Depending on your needs, install the ones you use.
> 
> PSU: Not sure if your PSU is 80+ certified or not. It's better for overclocking and system stability. Choose one that's between 600W and 850W (Check 1st page of the owners club for PSU recommendation link)
> 
> CPU and Video card: You can do mild overclocking on them, not the best to OC with. (Please refer to the 1st page of the owners club for tips and guides before proceedings)
> 
> Feel free to ask for further assistance!


thank you man !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Doing a bios update is easy. Just go to the official support page, download the latest bios onto a flash drive, reboot the computer, and use the motherboard's flashing utility. You will want to disconnect all drives except the flash drive that has the bios file on it as it will only be able to detect 1 drive during the flashing process.
> 
> Board is OK for overclocking (all p45 boards are), the processor should reach 3.6ghz easily enough (ram might become a problem, DDR2-1066 is recommended but not required, just opens up overclocking headroom).
> That heatsink though will not be sufficient for an overclocked Q6600. 65nm chips tend to use alot of power especially when overclocked, and ultimately becomes heat. That heatsink is going to struggle to dissipate that heat. Get a Coolermaster Hyper 212+ or something similar.
> 
> And if your GPU is the one with dual fans and 4 heatpipes, you should have plenty of overclocking headroom on that as well.


thank you

Updating the BIOS is done great (0701.ROM)
what is the JMicron ,IEEE 1394a port connector,ASUS express gate,Turbo Memory QVL ?
how can i used these to get maximum performance for my PC?
there are some OCing Softwares from ASUS support - is it best way to OCing and speed up the system ?
and some times i hear a sound from spearkers that sound like whene you connect the speakers cable on board jack "tk, tzk, tik"! its randomly and make me uncomfortable when i reading documentation and so on ! itry to delete drivers and update no solution .

if i get overclocked to 3.2 its good for me , i will try to find 1066 Ram in future and better heatsink but now i add 2 chassis fans 12cm air in from front and 8cm back out heat .
my GPU fan (its 1 fan actually) its bad and too slow i will try to get better one or will will add one manual .
what about new GPU, DDR3 / DDR5 /G DDR5 what is that mean for me ?
can i insert a PCI 3.0 on my board ?
what is the top compatible GPUS that can i buy for gaming like BF3 & Crysis3 & FIFA13 ..... ?

too many Questions ha. forgive me i'm a beginner on this domain


----------



## ocman

Hi meryqat, I may also suggest you to get an SSD and load your OS and programs there. Operations will be so much faster. Use a sata III controller card.

You can install most of the utility drivers, you may omit express gate if you don't use it at all. System boots quicker in Windows.

For OC, best would be doing it in the BIOS. Software OC is just a quick and dirty way of doing it.

For CPU cooler, use one of those maintenance free water coolers such as from Corsair, Antec, or Zalman. Save space and do the job well.

Video card memory, the later the generation, the higher the bandwidth, basically, it can handle more at the same time.

As for PCI-E 3.0 graphics card, you can install and use it on our mobo.

For the games you play, try get at least GTX 660 Ti 2GB or more if you have than one monitor. ASUS and EVGA are some of the more popular brands.

My speakers would make a noise everytime I power off my system.

Hi hi2shy, that controller card seems fine for your purpose.


----------



## KingT

P5Q club is still alive!!!!









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Glad you are still active too KingT!









It would be nice to see turrican9 coming back... last thing I recall was him getting really upset and got banned... but the ban should be over by now. Don't know exactly what happened thereafter...







\

Btw, did you notice there is a problem with the layout near the bottom posts with the systems info?


----------



## Pyris

i think i got it . its been on 24/7 for 3 days . and i have been running multiple instances of things to use up as much ram as posable . seems it was just to hot. have the pc on its side with the case open so the ram has diect access to fresh air ( there are ram fans ) , and got it sitting under my open window. -40 at night up here in alberta some nights..... dunno what im gona do when the weather turns warmer .

thx for all assistance .


----------



## meryqat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi meryqat, I may also suggest you to get an SSD and load your OS and programs there. Operations will be so much faster. Use a sata III controller card.
> 
> You can install most of the utility drivers, you may omit express gate if you don't use it at all. System boots quicker in Windows.
> 
> For OC, best would be doing it in the BIOS. Software OC is just a quick and dirty way of doing it.
> 
> For CPU cooler, use one of those maintenance free water coolers such as from Corsair, Antec, or Zalman. Save space and do the job well.
> 
> Video card memory, the later the generation, the higher the bandwidth, basically, it can handle more at the same time.
> 
> As for PCI-E 3.0 graphics card, you can install and use it on our mobo.
> 
> For the games you play, try get at least GTX 660 Ti 2GB or more if you have than one monitor. ASUS and EVGA are some of the more popular brands.
> 
> My speakers would make a noise everytime I power off my system.
> 
> Hi hi2shy, that controller card seems fine for your purpose.


you mean when i disable the Express Gate PC will boot faster ?

is the ATI/AMD GPU's better than Geforce's for my M.B?

what about 5870 crossfire, i have one monitor 21" full HD LCD.

i will try to get a liquid cooler , upgrade the PUS(650W) and 128 SSD Sata3 with all that iam sure its will beat i7's extrem !
*
one more thing :*
when i turn the PC on (when i push the power button), i hear the fans start's and the lights on, after 1-2 sec the fans sounds gone and the light off for 1-2 sec , then the fans start's again , the lights on , screen display the GPU. info. , M.B info. and i boot normal to windows !
i am not sure , but this case Occurrence after update the BIOS .


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Glad you are still active too KingT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see turrican9 coming back... last thing I recall was him getting really upset and got banned... but the ban should be over by now. Don't know exactly what happened thereafter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Btw, did you notice there is a problem with the layout near the bottom posts with the systems info?


I visit OCN a couple of times every day, mainly ATI section, but I don't post as much as I used to.

Dunno what happened with Turrican9, haven't heard anything from him for about a year now.

Too bad that P5Q gang has broken up but that's how it goes.









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meryqat*
> 
> you mean when i disable the Express Gate PC will boot faster ?
> 
> is the ATI/AMD GPU's better than Geforce's for my M.B?
> 
> what about 5870 crossfire, i have one monitor 21" full HD LCD.
> 
> i will try to get a liquid cooler , upgrade the PUS(650W) and 128 SSD Sata3 with all that iam sure its will beat i7's extrem !
> 
> *one more thing :*
> when i turn the PC on (when i push the power button), i hear the fans start's and the lights on, after 1-2 sec the fans sounds gone and the light off for 1-2 sec , then the fans start's again , the lights on , screen display the GPU. info. , M.B info. and i boot normal to windows !
> i am not sure , but this case Occurrence after update the BIOS .


Yes, disabling ExpressGate will save you some boot up time.

ATi/AMD or Nvidia, it depends on the games or tasks you do... games those utilize Physx and video encoding/rendering will perform better on Nvidia's... Multiple monitors and image quality will perform better on ATi's...

5870 shall be fine.

With all these upgrades, the overall performance will be close to core i7 with average setup. Of course, i7 (3770K) overclocked will always beat any socket 775 offerings... IMO

My fans more or less are like that too during boot up or reboot after failed OC...


----------



## hi2shy

Having a few issues with my Syba Sata controller card. I'm getting blue screen when the card is installed on the pci-e black slot. Not sure what else I need to do. I left the hard drive setting on IDE instead of ahci.

Is there some setting I need to look at maybe?


----------



## meryqat

i had OC'ed my CPU with online help of Pro. Friend (arabhardware.net)
this is the results
Stress test +2 hours :

http://www.gulfup.com/?HFJTBm

more system info.:

http://www.gulfup.com/?DZHboK

the OCing is done proportionally 2.6ghz &1.30v | 2.8 &1.32v - 3.0 &1.38v | 2.2 &1.40v | 3.4 & 1.41v unstable | 3.4 & 1.42v stable tested with +2hurs
every stage have more than one test for 15-30 min on prime Blend test option.
RAM friq. 757mhz
its good for a begginer i happy with this limit .
no asus software for OCing - only Sound ,Chipset and LAN drivers !
thanks for the helps - special thanks for *ocman*
hope it will assistance .


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hi2shy*
> 
> Having a few issues with my Syba Sata controller card. I'm getting blue screen when the card is installed on the pci-e black slot. Not sure what else I need to do. I left the hard drive setting on IDE instead of ahci.
> 
> Is there some setting I need to look at maybe?


Make sure you install the drivers and software for your controller card before you hook your drive onto it. I get BSOD if I set mine to run on AHCI I recall trying last time.

*@ meryqat*

Welcome! Thing are looking fine there!


----------



## hi2shy

Ocman - Managed to get it working now!! Thanks for that. Read/write speed are great. Only one problem now. I have a 2nd hard drive. If I connect it, I get en error message to say there is no boot drive! Soon as I disconnect 2nd drive, it works OK.

I'm a bit stuck with this one!!


----------



## meryqat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazydj*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem with my P5Q Pro Turbo rig. The thing is that, about a month ago, whenever i turn on or restart my PC, it takes longer than it should. The issue is that when i turn it on, the fans go all full blast, HDD lights are solid and it takes 15 seconds before i hear the beep and then it starts to POST. Before it only takes about 2 seconds. So basically in the past it was push power button > 2 second wait > beeps and POSTs. No the 2 second wait becomes about 15 seconds.
> 
> This happened out of the blue and everything else is alright. The PC seems stable, normal. It only takes that long to go to POST. I have updated the BIOS to the latest version, set the settings to the usual one that i have done for years but it still takes 15 seconds to beep and post after power on. Any ideas how can i solve this issue?


i have the same issue - after update the BIOS !
when i push the power button
the PC startup (i hear the fans and lights on) for 1-2 sec
-then the PC going off (no fan sounds & lights off) for 1-2 sec
-then the PC start post normally .
is that a serious issue ?


----------



## olly230

Good shout on a sata3 board.
Got some serious zippinessgoing on and thought the ssd felt quick on sata2.

I'm still only at 3ghz and I know 3.4 is within my grasp but I know the tiny timing difference between my ram is the issue but I don't want to loose 4gb.

20 quid for that sata3 controller is OK but another 40 or 50 on more ram.

My rig is complete. Its lovely and quiet. I should put any money towards a new i5 micro atx rig (corsair water cooled with some sort of 680 vcard)


----------



## meryqat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Good shout on a sata3 board.
> Got some serious zippinessgoing on and thought the ssd felt quick on sata2.
> 
> I'm still only at 3ghz and I know 3.4 is within my grasp but I know the tiny timing difference between my ram is the issue but I don't want to loose 4gb.
> 
> 20 quid for that sata3 controller is OK but another 40 or 50 on more ram.
> 
> My rig is complete. Its lovely and quiet. I should put any money towards a new i5 micro atx rig (corsair water cooled with some sort of 680 vcard)


if talking about my case , i want to tell you that :
i dont understand any thing from your post !
i dont know mybe i have problem in understanding English , can you explain with easy way ?


----------



## olly230

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meryqat*
> 
> if talking about my case , i want to tell you that :
> i dont understand any thing from your post !
> i dont know mybe i have problem in understanding English , can you explain with easy way ?


LOL (British people find it hard to read my internet and that's where I am from)

I was just talking for fun, was not really saying anything other than thankyou.

You made me see that I could get SATA3 speeds from the old asus p5q, a fact i did not know.
I also said that I want to stop spending money on my computer. It is good enough.

One problem with that PCI SATA board is that its not very quick.
I have Crucial M4 SSD (128gb)
Apparently it can operate at 500mb/s
I did some basic tests and it is running at 150mb/s so something is slowing the SSD...

The system still feels quicker than before and boot time is more than halved.


----------



## ocman

Hi all, just earlier this week, my OCZ ModXtreme PRO 600W PSU died on me after a little more than three years of service.

So three to four days ago, I have bought Corsair HX620W PSU to replace my OCZ PSU.

It is the right time me to do some dust cleaning before I install the new PSU.

So far my system is running so well!


----------



## KingT

Two days ago I have also replaced my PSU.

I bought *SeaSonic G Series 550W GOLD*, brand new, 5 year warranty for 84$ which was a GREAT price for European market.

Also I'm about to sell my old *Cooler Master Real Power M620* for 54$ so it's a Win-Win situation as upgrade would cost me only 30$.


















CHEERS..


----------



## mefaked

Hi all club friends,
Just adding my 10c:

My journey with current rig started couple years ago with P5Q Pro Turbo and E6300, loaded with 4x2GB of kvr800d2n5/2g, 8600GT and 3 of WD 640GB Black raided 0+5, 650W Chieftec PSU, everything worked fine @ stock mhz.
Later i've got a good bargain price on QX9770, so i put it in and could not boot until KingT ruled me to change NB ram to 1.3V with only 3 DIMMs loaded, adding 4th after applying NB voltage. The reason for that was added stress on NB due to 400 FSB of QX9770.

So i got this working again, until i decided to upgrade to GTX650 few days ago and reinstalling OS on new Intel 330 series 120gb SSD. Those were 3 days of clumsy troubleshooting, because first of all new OS (Win7 x64 Pro) was unable to wake from standby (stuck with blank big working nothing). Playing with BIOS (latest 702) only made things worse as i was unable to boot and BIOS frequently lost SSD from boot devices (while set on RAID due to 3WD in RAID5 going persistently to "Initialize") and experiencing memtest errors and dual power ignition as it was described here in forum - power on , rotating fans, rig goes off, then starts again as "overclock fails". All of those while eventually setting everything to default/auto and nothing helped.

The solution:
1) Flashed Ket's modded 602 5th final edition bios http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS.
2) As instructed by Ket, had reset BIOS by powering off PSU, battery off, clearing CMOS by jumper, pumping 3 times power button and leaving as is for 2 minutes.

Still had memtest errors even with only 1 DIMM loaded (checked everyone of 4 i have), so i've already panicked to buy another RAM, but decided to reassemble whole rig before giving up and to my surprise...

3) Resitting my new GTX650 vga card gave me boot without memory errors, but couldn't boot to windows !!!!!!!!!! Who let the dogs out ?!
4) Finally adjusting from default/auto everything in BIOS to NB 1.4V and RAM to 2.0V made my day and stable working system. Standby works! No more "two times power on" too, straight boot.

"I am not gas station! This is a sophisticated laboratory! I am in charge! So do not be touching anything." @ Armageddon

So i put that one here, maybe it'll will save someone's time and nerves struggling this P5Q Pro Turbo wild horse. Got 7.4 score in Windows (only SSD is 7.7 on SATA2, maybe will do it SATA3 later with reliable PCIE SATA3 card).

Sorry, no overclock here, apparently off-topic, but who knows, maybe later...

"That's why I told you touch nothing. But you're bunch of cowboys!" @ Armageddon

Cheers.


----------



## KingT

Yeah, a P5Q series can get a bit stressful to pair with a supported RAM, but when you get it to work then you're a happy camper.









Glad you managed to get it fixed, keep it going on. (I would but my P5Q Pro died so it sits in box)









CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Are you guys alive?? I'm back!







Still life in this excellent club??


----------



## olly230

Am i right in thinking the PCIe X1 slots should be able to get about 250mbs?

I got a sata 3 expansions board and I'm only getting 150-160mbs from a crucial M4

My sig rig is up to date


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Are you guys alive?? I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still life in this excellent club??


Hey what's up dude, long time no see, glad to see you back at OCN and our immortal P5Q club..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Are you guys alive?? I'm back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still life in this excellent club??


OH MY GOD!!! Welcome back turrican9!!! You are an Elite Member here and on OCN!









How's your vacation turrican9? I'm curious to know! rep+ for your return!


----------



## xraptor69

Hey guys, really love this thread. It's 2013 and I'm still using my good old LGA775 system, no real plans of upgrading.

This is what Ive currently got on my Asus P5Q Pro 24/7 stable overclock for a Q9400 R0. I have 4x 2GB memory with it.

CPU: 3520MHz
FSB: 440MHz
VCore: 1.23 (1.22 cpuz LLC) (I can small FFT stable up to 3.6GHz+ with this)
PL:10
Timings: 5-6-4-14 (Ras to Cas Delay of 6 is almost a must, running it at 5 requires me to use monstrous vNB, helps 8GB memory very stable)
A.I Clocktwiser: Strong
GTL: 0.65x
VTT: 1.18
vNB: 1.24 (i can go to 1.18 but i need moderate clocktwister)
PLL: 1.5

I'm trying to go to 450, without straining voltages too much, what BIOS settings would you guys recommend for say a 450-453FSB with this board? Also is the CPU PLL voltage important in reaching that FSB?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xraptor69*
> 
> Hey guys, really love this thread. It's 2013 and I'm still using my good old LGA775 system, no real plans of upgrading.
> 
> This is what Ive currently got on my Asus P5Q Pro 24/7 stable overclock for a Q9400 R0. I have 4x 2GB memory with it.
> 
> CPU: 3520MHz
> FSB: 440MHz
> VCore: 1.23 (1.22 cpuz LLC) (I can small FFT stable up to 3.6GHz+ with this)
> PL:10
> Timings: 5-6-4-14 (Ras to Cas Delay of 6 is almost a must, running it at 5 requires me to use monstrous vNB, helps 8GB memory very stable)
> A.I Clocktwiser: Strong
> GTL: 0.65x
> VTT: 1.18
> vNB: 1.24 (i can go to 1.18 but i need moderate clocktwister)
> PLL: 1.5
> 
> I'm trying to go to 450, without straining voltages too much, what BIOS settings would you guys recommend for say a 450-453FSB with this board? Also is the CPU PLL voltage important in reaching that FSB?


PLL is important yes, as is tweaking GTL voltages. Hell you're gonna have to bump everything up by a small amount.

Ok, first increase vcore to 1.3v (you can lower it later) to increase stability.
Even out and loosen the timings on your ram to reduce NB strain, cause the processor is going to be sucking it up here shortly.
Clock Twister to light, again, to reduce northbridge strain.
increase vNB gtl to the same value as the CPU vGTL value aka .650
Increase VTT to 1.35v (tweak it later but you are seriously gonna need the extra juice)
Increase V-NB to 1.4V (get some cooling for the northbridge if you are uncomfortable with the voltage. It CAN take it though, ive been running my NB at 1.44V for over a year now and its happy as a clam.)
increase PLL to 1.56v

Thats the quick and dirty method of doing it. If you are willing to dance with high voltages you can really get the Q9400 to fly. Got mine to 4ghz (500x8) this method. Sure it was unstable as hell, but i got it there and actually used the computer normally for a bit until i put it under some heavy load and the machine promptly reset.

Need to tweak it further to see if i can get 4ghz 24/7 stable out of it.


----------



## Cyrious

Double post, goddamnit OCN


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xraptor69*
> 
> I'm trying to go to 450, without straining voltages too much, what BIOS settings would you guys recommend for say a 450-453FSB with this board? Also is the CPU PLL voltage important in reaching that FSB?


On the 1st page of this club there are many great guides and essentials for P5Q users, among them there is my *450 - 460FSB overclocking template with a C2Q Q9550* CPU (includes stress testing methodology).

Here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260#post_12705525

*P.S.*: Due limitation of CPU GTL options in BIOS for P5Q, P5Q Pro and P5Q Pro TURBO motherboards are pretty much limited around 450MHz FSB with C2Ouad CPU installed.

Only higher end motherboards like P5Q-E, P5Q Deluxe and P5Q Premium have extended options for CPU GTL and NB GTL available in BIOS that can help with high FSB overclocking on C2Quad processors.

CHEERS..


----------



## xraptor69

Thanks for the quick response. I've tried to get 450 before, I've loosened pretty much everything when doing that, ive just got things tightened ATM to get most of the performance I can with 440FSB, I think i need more VTT than 1.26? I remember once I got it stable with that (i think) now when I run LargeFFTs I get about 4 minutes with it.

I'll give that guide a go and will let you know how it turns out. But yeah its a real shame that this board doesn't have those GTL settings, it's really holding back what this q9400 can do. Being a R0 Stepping, it's been a champ to overclock so far.

Thanks guys.


----------



## johnwethek

Hey everyone!!! It's been forever since i came here. Still crunchin code with my pro turbo.









As for the most recently discussed things, I used to be able to run 450 FSB, getting a nice 3.8GHz from a Q9550. I think my RAM is tired of going that fast however. My computer got a little sketchy and i bought her down to 400 again and she seemed alright. Tightened up the RAM timings a tad to make up for some lost speed. Good luck to all those attempting what is the maximum practical overclock imo.

Had some questions if anyone wants to offer advice. I just got my first SSD!!! SUPER happy. It's a Samsung 840 series 250GB. One of the best for your buck drives out there atm.

I know i'm limiting it with only a SATA II hookup. Would people suggest i get a SATA III controller (PCI or similar) and boot from there for more speed?

Is that going to take YET another windows install for me, or a marginally simple hot swap?
Without a SATA III card are there settings that could maximize my SSD's ability on the stock sata port?

And if i CAN boot from a SATA III PCI card, is that going to be a headache to get working right? More than it's worth trying anyway? I don't remember the SSD market from when this mobo was introduced, but it was fairly weak when i bought the last one (Pro Turbo) on amazon several years ago.

Thanks for any opinions, tips, shared experiences, whatever you wanna throw my way.

Also any tips to get back to my 450FSB would be cool as well, i know it was already discussed. Or is there a nice happy setting the board like around 425 to compromise. Any tips beyond applying, adding a smidge of Vcore, testing, i could do that but
Is it worth it to go back to 4GBs of RAM that will handle a 450FSB better than my 8GB at 400FSB (3.4GHz)?

PS, some specs in case you wanted to know
P5Q Pro Turbo with OCZ something RAM, Q9550 with the 'good' stepping (what my friend who i bought it from said) and is also polished for better heat transfer to my BIG COPPER ZALMAN (looks TOO good on this board not to go with flashy copper)
GTX 460 SC EE OC'd modestly.


----------



## xraptor69

Hey mate. I have an Asus P5Q Pro. I also have the exact same SSD. Even with a SATA II port, the difference was amazing over my 750GB Seagate. Restarting windows is never a waiting issue for me, It boots up really quickly. Ive put Battlefield 3 on it and load times are fantastic.

However with SATAII im limited to around 260MB/s, which is pretty much half of what the drive can actually do when reading and writing sequentially, the only thing you could possible do to increase SATAII performance is by increasing PCI-E Frequency, that may help, but you won't go far with that. I'd get a new PCIe Sata III controller. I think you may not have to reinstall windows, only if you install the driver for that controller before you go and stick the windows drive on there. I've also read that with the PCIe SATAIII controllers, the PCIe Frequency can also boost SSD performance even further. Just google it.

As for your FSB. I'm currently running 440MHz with 8GB ram no worries at all. I even have clocktwister set on strong and some of the other memory timings tightened, such as the row refresh cycle time and Read to Read delay. The biggest factor i found in getting it stable was by setting RAS to CAS delay at 6. Setting it at 5 would result in the whole system doing really weird stuff. BF3 would last about 5 minutes.

What settings do you have currently for 400 but can't go higher?


----------



## johnwethek

Thanks for the response and tips. As for my setup I've just got everything set to auto mostly right now with the exception of voltages. Been doing a few re-installs of windows thanks to bad drives from Newegg's new shipping methods: Throw something in the corner of a box, stick some paper over it, drop kick it to DHL, let them manhandle it across the country before chucking it over to usps.

I'll fiddle more with my RAM setup.

Still wondering though if using a PCI express SATAIII controller is a pain to boot from. Or rather a pain to get it setup to boot from.

Thanks again for the response, I would jump into BIOS and check all the settings but windows is doing its thing (updates) and i've got reinstallation headaches. Will certainly be back here when i attack the OC'ing more head on.


----------



## johnwethek

FOrgot to ask. I can't get TRIM to work on my SSD. Command Prompt tells me it's working. The Samsung utility 'optimized' it, but nothing specifically said about TRIM, and Hard Drive Sentinel is still showing no TRIM active (but it is supported). Any tips?


----------



## olly230

It will feel quicker than an old HDD (Although it is speed limited)

I also had a bit of a time getting the O/S to be read from it.

Unplugged all HDDs apart from the SSD via SATA3 card
Used windows install disk to repair things with auto repair function.

It wasn't a smooth operation but I did not need to reinstall windows.


----------



## johnwethek

Thanks Olly. I had to do all that disconnecting just to install windows. When i DIDN'T the 1st time it installed boot info on a hard drive that recently died and made the entire system inoperable. The install disc repair didn't want to help me either in that scenario. If i'm feeling like going under the desk to unplug and plug stuff back in (if my broken back will ease up on the spasms today) i'll definitely give it a shot. Anyone with a suggestion as to the most P5q friendly brand of add-on cards? I assume ASUS if they make one, but i haven't really looked too deeply. Too mad at newegg and their AWFUL shipping practices.


----------



## ocman

Hi xraptor69 and welcome aboard!!!









KingT is certainly the go to guy when talking about P5Q PRO and quad core overclocking.









It would be nice if you can fill out your system info using Rigbuilder.









Have fun!









Hi johnwethek, if you can still get ASUS U3S6 add on card, get one. I know MSI made a similar one too.









I really don't agree to the way how products/shipments are being handled... People drop, throw, kick, step, and sit on them. No wonder the products are defective straight out of the box.









As for RAMs, OCZ is bad and so is Corsair imo... as I had bad experience using them. On the other hand, Kingston is great and G.Skill is pretty good! I would recommend you to use Kingston for stability.









Enjoy!


----------



## johnwethek

Hey OCMAN. I HAD already decided that i would just stick to my SATA II ports and usb2 for the rest of this computer's life but that model number intrigued me, so i bought a cheap used one as a compromise. People praise it in tests on the USB 3 side of it anyway, I guess it's very particular about what mobo's it will work with for sataIII. But it looks like it was practically made FOR the p5q so i will give it a shot.

I uploaded a JSON to Rig Builder but i think it's missing a bunch of info, also the ram voltage looks way too low, or i'm just mixing it up with my old ballistix (V hungry). Saving txt and http reports on that utility aren't working for me. Otherwise i'd put all that here too. B/t the two descriptions of the same computer (i guess i did one a long time ago) there should be almost enough info. I need to go to BIOS and write everything down. Maybe this weekend when i clean it and do a case fan swap (spins in opposite direction of cpu cooler even though it pushes air in the same direction, hoping a switch will take off some of the fan noise.

Forgive my laziness. I would think of an excuse but i'm that lazy feeling atm. Still, i really appreciate the attention and feedback (and impulse purchasing motivation) from everyone. I'm looking forward to hopefully speeding up with that add-on card. It'll look awesome in there too. If not i might have a U3S6 for sale here pretty soon!


----------



## johnwethek

Hey guys. A couple of things going on and a few questions if anyone wants to chime in with some help.

Here's my BIOS information, anything not included should be considered disabled or auto.

8.5x multiplyier
FSB 400
PCI 100
CPU Voltage 1.31250V
CPU PLL Voltage 1.50V
FSB Termination Voltage 1.32V
DRAM Voltage 2.10
NB Voltage 1.36
Load Line Calibration Enabled
CPU Spread SPectrun Disabled
CPU Margin Enhancement - Performance mode

My friend who has a vast knowledge of this stuff helped me with the original OC. I'm not sure i want to try and push my grumpy OCZ RAM just to get another .4GHz so if anyone sees some settings that are whacky or unnecessary or a lack of something i should do. Reaching my old OC speed (3.8GHz) would be nice though if any one has ideas about that as well. My RAM is some OCZ Reapers. not sure of the model # but it's the kind with the big heatsink on top.

Also should I update to the newest BIOS? I'm very unfamiliar with that process. I also see a lot of you using the software tools that came with the p5q pro turbo. Should i use any of these? I'm just looking for a stable overclock that'll squeeze a bit more life out of some old tech.

Lastly, i got the U3S6 add-on card and it appears to be working. I installed drivers for both USB3.0 and SATAIII, i know the sata end works because it hangs on boot for a while until it begrudgingly alerts me that there are no drives attached. Assuming it all works fine could/should I boot from this to maximize my SSD's SATAIII potential? or will the PCI bandwidth be my bottleneck and i might as well stick with SATAII ports. I never saw if you acquired one OCMAN, though i saw you were looking. Even if i can't use my SATAIII (i could hook some HDD's up to it, but why?) it's a pretty pimped out USB3 card and it's ASUS tech so it looks SWEET in the case.

Thanks to any and all that have ideas or suggestions. I'd love to know specifics and reasoning behind the changes too so i can learn this for myself in the future. -John-


----------



## johnwethek

GRRRRRRRR. I don't know if it was the U3S6, or switching from an old IDE DVD drive to a SATA one but now my processor is stuck computing something at ~25% load. I went all the way back to June 1st on system restore but it didn't resolve the problem. Is my mobo freaking out at that SATA dvd drive? (some cheap, brown box, oem sorta deal, but no better than the IDE one i took out). All this work just to have a computer that doesn't act right. Whatever it's doing does NOT show up under task manager but is plainly visible on my windows ALL CPU gadget or by openeing resources in task manager. Ugh, my poor back can't take any more trips under the desk. Sorry if this isn't the place for this sorta complaint, i'm just exhausted trying to avoid the third windows reinstall in as many weeks.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

This is for my nephew's rig. When I build the pc I am using now, I let him use my old mobo, cpu, and ram. He started out with 1 Sapphire HD 6850 but recently added a 2nd. His 1st score(1 card) was 3479. I didn't think this was too horrible considering he was running a Q8300 with DDR2 800. He added the 2nd and it only brought him up to 4532. This seems lower than what it should be, but I am unfamiliar with anything Xfired. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6421825

here is a link to his rig if any of you want to look at system specs. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831209

It says he has 0mb if installed memory and his CPU is running at 0 MHZ. He is in another state, so going to take a look is not an option. C states maybe? but then what is the deal with the memory? I am thinking I will walk him through a windows install. It has been acting up a bit for a couple months.


----------



## johnwethek

I don't know if anyone is still reading this, but i got my SSD working with the p5q pro turbo FINALLY. Got the right ICH10R drivers for my huge 3TB drives and RST for the SSD. Took several reinstalls but it's BUTTER now. I'm not using the U3S6 atm because it could ONLY make things worse. Unless someone knows a good fix. I'm still wondering if OCMAN ever got one and experimented, or anyone for that matter. For now it seems pretty incompatible with my board, atleast with the asus drivers that came with the card. Would be nice if someone knew how to make it work for my mobo. And I'd still love some advice in cleaning up my BIOS settings and the other questions i had in previous posts. I apologize for coming here with only questions but i love my computer and i wanna make it perfect. Anyone who shares this view should help me out or atleast say whats up! Hope everyone's computers are running fine today, Happy summer everyone!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnwethek*
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still reading this, but i got my SSD working with the p5q pro turbo FINALLY. Got the right ICH10R drivers for my huge 3TB drives and RST for the SSD. Took several reinstalls but it's BUTTER now. I'm not using the U3S6 atm because it could ONLY make things worse. Unless someone knows a good fix. I'm still wondering if OCMAN ever got one and experimented, or anyone for that matter. For now it seems pretty incompatible with my board, atleast with the asus drivers that came with the card. Would be nice if someone knew how to make it work for my mobo. And I'd still love some advice in cleaning up my BIOS settings and the other questions i had in previous posts. I apologize for coming here with only questions but i love my computer and i wanna make it perfect. Anyone who shares this view should help me out or atleast say whats up! Hope everyone's computers are running fine today, Happy summer everyone!


Hi johnwethek, I am still using U3S6 card with my Intel 520 240GB SSD on my P5Q PRO Turbo. I have taken and posted some pictures of the card on this forum too. I did download and install the drivers found on ASUS website.

As for cleaning up BIOS... try installing the latest 0701 and loading optimized factory default settings. My setting for HDD is still at IDE... choosing the other option did not boot into windows properly and crashed half way.

Hope this helps!


----------



## johnwethek

Thanks OCMAN!!! When i installed it last time i couldn't get the processor to stop being at 25% load, had NO idea where the problem was coming from, but i removed the card and still had that weird resource drain. So i had to reinstall after that fiasco. I have drive backup images set up now so if a failure happens it's not as bad, but it's still an afternoon of resetting up a lot of bigger programs i didn't put on the image. Even if booting from it is an issue i'd love the extra sata ports and usb3 access.

I'll prob redo the BIOS when i have my more knowledgeable friend over. I'd love a super stable 3.8GHz but will settle on what i have (3.4, FSB limited) unless i come across beastly 2nd hand ddr2 ram. Anyone feel free to contact me if they're trying to sell some.









Thanks again for the response OCMAN, not sure how to search for a pic in this LONG forum, i'll take your word for it i suppose. I assume it'll only go into the OTHER PCIe x16 where i don't have a 2nd gfx card.


----------



## johnwethek

I've been reading on that addon card... if i attempt to use it will it really halve my GPU performance?







Since i'd be using my 2nd x16 slot for the Asus U3S6 people seem to suffer on random read/writes.

I'd love a link to your thread on this OCMAN, i saw your pics in your gallery but i must be missing something since i can't find you in any discussions about this board outside of this thread. I'd PM you but I'd love input from anyone.









I am so afraid of having to do ANOTHER windows install, even if i have a nice drive image with all windows updates, that's a lot of steam game dl'ing, among other updates and tweaks i did after the image.That last time i tried using the card and it made my processor freak out, even after the card was removed! That makes me want to sell this to ANYONE with 40 bucks and some curiosity.

I used the ASUS drivers on their website for the U3S6 but got that crazy CPU drain, something i've never seen before outside of a rig killing virus. There's only 1 thing to install for SATA, the Marvell drivers, but there's 2 versions for the USB and a Firmware updater i think. Since i'm not great at this and lack the patience (and back) to go sticking stuff in and out of my computer under my desk (too loud to be on top). I'd love reccomendations/links to exactly what people used and saw an improvement. Even if i don't boot from the sata 3 slot i'd love a couple more sata slots to stick hdd's in (a waste i know) with the benefit of usb3 on my back panel.

SIDENOTE: I run a slightly OC'd (no V increase) GTX460 SC 1GB EE and i feel like this would be the best card on the Pro Trubo as my CPU runs pretty full out while i game now, (demanding games like Borderlands 2, or Bioshock Infinite, or Crysis 2 let alone 3, yeesh.) Anyone running a faster Nvidia card? Is it taking some load off the processor, or just getting even more bottlenecked? I know this board is xfire only and prob attracts more AMD users, but i'm a die-hard Nvidia fan, EVGA made cards in particular.

Happy overclocking everyone! -john-

PS- this is the only site i don't receive tons of RTFM messages. I REALLY appreciate that as i am only slightly above noob level when it comes to this stuff. I don't have manuals for this, also i'm a much better learner from personal afvice and talking rather than an instructions list, those are best for IKEA furniture.


----------



## johnwethek

@ WeRNothiNg
I'm not a terrible amount of help but i do have the same mobo and same brand RAM. People have told me that OCZ ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227267 ) isn't too happy inside our pro turbos. That i should look for Kingston instead. All you can do is swap and swap until some RAM boots, then determine if your RAM is busted or it's your DIMM slot (my older p5n32-sli-se deluxe will only run on 2 of the DIMMs as the 4th (furthest from CPU) is almost certainly damaged). You could also try running a lower FSB to see if they'll work at all, or set everything to auto or loosent he ram timings a lot, then work backward. If none of this works then it's kinda over my head. sorry. Sorry if it didn't help at all, I am though, trying to submit tons of entries (because i have tons of questons) into the p5q thread so more people might see the activity and chime in.


----------



## olly230

I'm selling my mobo, ram, sata3 card and cooler (see sig)

anyone here want to buy it?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

3DMark is sometimes not very accurate on its system specs. I found many people who were having the same problem. As for the low scre, the CPU is bottlenecking him. Compared to i5s running 2 HD 6850s he is low, but the C2Q can only let them do so much.


----------



## razorx

Just dumped my ocz memory and replaced it with Kingston HyperX. Now have 8Gb of memory pushing 4.00Ghz on q9550.

Before, the OCZ memory would never pass memtest even without overclock. New memory, no problem.

Intelburntest at 20 runs, running Prime95 while I type this temps at 65 C.

I just followed the guide at the beginning of the thread and then bumped up vcore as needed. Can't go over 471 bus speed for some reason. I also have latest bios.


----------



## johnwethek

Thanks for the post.







Now off to ebay I go!









Edit: wow, there's still new ones all over the place, I assume with the oc'ing you got the T1's and not the blues. But feel free to tell me what assumption does if i'm wrong.


----------



## razorx

MEM 2Gx2|KST KHX8500D2T1K2/4G R

More specifically, ordered from Newegg. Sad how much it was... whatever, won't have to touch this again for hopefully 3 more years.

Bumped the core voltage slightly up, just ran 8 hrs of linpack no errors with temps of 80C max.

Manually set the memory to 2.2V and 5,5,5,15. I don't trust the auto setting.


----------



## johnwethek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razorx*
> 
> MEM 2Gx2|KST KHX8500D2T1K2/4G R
> 
> More specifically, ordered from Newegg. Sad how much it was... whatever, won't have to touch this again for hopefully 3 more years.
> 
> Bumped the core voltage slightly up, just ran 8 hrs of linpack no errors with temps of 80C max.
> 
> Manually set the memory to 2.2V and 5,5,5,15. I don't trust the auto setting.


I figured it must have been that model. Yeah, agree on the price, though, _good_ DDR2 RAM is now a limited resource, driving up prices. Thanks for the rest of the data as well, hopefully someone out there wants my OCZ's.


----------



## razorx

My completed tune and "last" (Dual SLI), there is no more to be done that would be of any value. All configurations are rock solid through 12 hours of Prime95, OCCT Linpack, and various game plays. No BSOD. BTW, absolutely rock solid again, what a relief.

BTW, huge thanks to all posters everywhere particularly ocman and kman. This saved me so much time and frustration.

I am done







until I build the "ultimate" gaming rig for my wife to use starting next month. This is definitely good enough for me for at least a year, maybe two.

Minor confession: My stability problems before could have been me just being lazy. The OCZ memory that was unstable at any clock speed, well, one stick had a huge dust problem... so that was probably it. My nvidia GTS 250 also might have had the same issue...

Hope this helps anyone who is thinking of what can be done with this configuration, my small contribution.

Also, the voltage for the cpu I believe can be tuned lower and I probably will. Just no need to bother right now. Temps run 70 on Linpack and Prime95 with 83 on Intel burn test.

Major components are:

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Corsair HX750power supply (awesome)
120Gb Samsung SSD (225 Mb/s)
2 TB ST internal drive (200 Mb/s)
4 TB StarTech 4 Port PCI Express PCIe SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Controller Card Adapter with SATA Power USB 3.0 drive (150 Mb/s)
8Gb Kingston HyperX (awesomeness squared)
Q9550 (overclocked to 3.909) note: 4.0 is NOT stable over time, fools gold pursuing anything higher.
Zalman 9500A (note: various other fans plugged in to flow air through as expected.
Dual EVGA Nvidia 660 Ti SC in SLI (HyperSLI mod, overclocked +48) note: PCI-8x limits to 50% scalability on that slot. Still coolness.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

This is not my main rig, actually after building the rig in my signature, I loaned my p5q pro turbo to my nephew while he saved up to build an i7 rig. He is running a p5q pro turbo, Q8300, 8gb OCz Gold DDR2 800, Sapphire HD 6850 crossfire, Kingston Hyperx 3k 120gb ssd(in AHCI), and a seagate 1tb hdd. He was having allot of errors in windows, mainly game crashes and freezes. We decided to reinstall windows and I was sure that that would fix his issues, but it did not. He started having bsod in setup, stop code 0x0000050 i believe. It was memory related. We removed the memory from channel B and it installed windows normally. everything seemed to go fine. We activated windows and began installing mobo drivers. the 1st time it asked for a restart it hung at the startup screen. We messed around with it for almost an entire day. reseated memory, videocard, power connections, ect with no luck. So we reinstalled again! This time we did not use the disc at all, we downloaded everyhting from asus and installed the latest drivers, it lasted through a couple restarts and just when we were both sure it was fixed(bad memory module), we turned it off. Now we are hanging at Windows Startup screen again. Does anyone have any idea what could be the cause and what we can do to keep this thing running just a little while longer?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

On the 1st install we did lose video output completely. We removed the Cmos battery and that fixed the problem. Don't know if that is related. It seems to all be linked to the board though.


----------



## razorx

I assume you have updated to the latest BIOS.

I would go back to 4Gb of Memory in the two "yellow" or "black" slots. Don't mix color and one of them is more overclockable. Can't remember which ones, but is in the manual. OCZ 8Gb of memory, I could never get to work stable on this board.

Hopefully your power supply is enough to support both video cards, probably should be.

I also assume you are not overclocking, yet.

Not a windows install problem, really sounds like a memory issue or bios update not current.

Could manually put the timings of the memory in, but really shouldn't need to.


----------



## darien

I'm using the P5Q Pro. Every time I change a voltage or bus or multiplier setting in the bios then save the settings, the PC instantly restarts, but doesn't post. So I press the reset button, the PC then shuts off, turns back on, turns back off, then turns back on once more and this time it will post but give me the error: "Overclocking failed: Press F1 to enter SETUP". I found that if I reset the PC at this point with CTRL + ALT + DEL then I'm able to boot into Windows without that error coming up and everything works fine once in Windows with the overclocked settings, but the error may or may not return on a future restart. I've tried many different voltages and speeds, and this multiple restart and error process occurs no matter how slight the change.

Currently I'm stable using the stock cooler on a Q9550 at 3.4 with 1.152 vcore with 8GB of OCZ 800 Reaper RAM. My CPU temps at idle are in the low 50cs. While gaming they reach the mid to high 60cs, sometimes up to the low 70cs.; I had previously been using the Sunbeam CR-CCTF 120 mm Core-Contact Freezer CPU Cooler but after trying to re-install it in an attempt to improve my high temps, I was unable to get it installed properly again. It's very big and barely fits on this board, especially with 4 sticks of RAM. The plastic part that connects to the motherboard wouldn't get a firm grip to the motherboard so the heatsink would tilt away from the motherboard when I sat my case up.

Does anyone have any experience with the overclocking error and restarts? Also, I'm not sure if I should continue using the stock cooler at these temps or not, although they are surprisingly not much worse than the temps I was getting on my Sunbeam. I'm thinking maybe I should buy a new cooler like the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, but I'm afraid of having another extremely difficult installation like I had with the Sunbeam. And also afraid it will barely fit on my board like the Sunbeam. With the Sunbeam, I had to apply so much force to get the heatsink to clip on that I felt like I was going to break my motherboard or CPU in the process. I was very surprised at how easy the stock cooler was to install compared to the Sunbeam; I had never installed a stock cooler before.


----------



## razorx

What does "stable" mean? Prime95? OCCT?

Your problems are exactly what I experienced with the OCZ memory at 8Gb and less frequently with 4Gb at the same speeds. Though, your voltage seems unusually low. For me to have "some" cpu stability, I was around 1.25 to 1.27. Can't remember exactly, but certainly not 1.15. Never was completely stable with that memory and I tweaked every setting possible.

Considering you can play once you boot, I am suspicious of the memory but cpu voltage settings seems low as well. I would be surprised if you could run OCCT without it barfing after a minute or so.

Heat has nothing to do with your booting problem. Heat seems high for that level of overclock and gaming, but not wildly high. Zalman tends to have the copper tubing "raised" to get over the memory stick height. Works for me, would drop it at least 10 degrees.


----------



## darien

I'm stable as far as I don't get a blue screen while booting Windows or while gaming. When I had it at 3.6ghz, I seemed to need at least 1.120 to avoid getting a blue screen while gaming or regular crashes while gaming. I do quickly go beyond the 80cs when doing Prime and OCCT. I just did a test and reached 86c on Core #3 before the minute was up. I used to always have Core #0 as the hottest, but it's been backwards ever since re-installing the heatsink. Also, I have gone as high as 1.14 on the vcore, but I still get that overclocking failed message after changing the setting.


----------



## razorx

I never could get the OCZ Reaper above 3.4Ghz, don't think it is possible to be stable above that. I gave up on that memory.

Unfortunately, your stock cooler can't run OCCT long enough to test stability. Your voltage settings are strangely low for a Q9550 and I have never had that generate an "overclocking" failed message. You will need to upgrade your cooler to adequately test stability unfortunately.

I think you will have to go back to 4Gb with that memory and maybe that will work, 8Gb I don't think works with that memory fully stable at anything above stock speeds. If that. Forgot which color of memory slots are best for overclocking, it is in the manual.

You could tweak your memory voltage, I think the limit is 2.0v? I had mine set at 1.9v I think. Manually enter the timings, could be 5,5,5,18 from my admittedly faulty memory.

Move back to 4Gb of memory otherwise, no chance at overclocking at 8Gb with this memory from my experience.


----------



## darien

After my last post I decided to change the voltage to 1.4 to see if the error message would come up again and my PC didn't even shut off and booted without an error message. I then lowered my temp back down to its current 1.156 and also experimented with changing the bus speed, and there was still no error message after saving settings. Not sure why it stopped coming up as I didn't change anything.

I've had the DRAM voltage set to 1.8 and haven't changed that. I have all the timings set to auto because I'm not sure what they are. Also, I just bought the extra OCZ Reaper 4GB a few months ago. My first two sticks were gold and the ones I recently bought are silver.Previously I was doing 3.8 without much problems on my Sunbeam, but I felt the temps were a little high so I lowered it to 3.6. Currently on my stock fan the temps are going mid to upper 50cs while idle and gaming is mid 60cs to lower 70cs.


----------



## johnwethek

I'm running a Zalman, with a single 110mm fan if i remember correctly.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

I'm running 3.4GHz with the same setup and RAM. My temps are 70 under testing full load only. Even the most demanding games will barely get into upper 50s while gaming. This cooler will not get in the way of your RAM. I have the old heat pipe AND the new heatpipe design (a pair of each). Plenty of room for it all, no need to take off the cooler to swap RAM either. I used to run 3.8 with barely higher temps so it's more than enough for the job. It also fits in my mid-size Antec Three Hundred Case, which, interesting note, came with a fan that spins in the opposite direction despite the same airflow direction as the cpu cooler and made a bunch of wind noise. Anyway, get a ZALMAN, get THAT one really. Get some nice thermal paste even though it does come with some. The copper looks awesome on the P5Q, really goes with all the board's similar copper coolers.


----------



## darien

Is the Zalman better than the Hyper 212 Evo? I'd prefer the one with lower temps and one that will definitely fit with all 4 sticks of RAM installed;; the looks don't matter much to me. A less difficult installation than my Sunbeam was would be nice too. I've looked at the dimensions of all three.. The 212 Evo heatsink is 120 x 80 x 159 mm and my Sunbeam heatsink is 125(L) x 104(W) x 155(H) mm. The Zalman's heatsink is 90 x 124 x 142mm. So the Evo is quite a bit smaller in width than both and the Zalman is significantly wider but also significantly lower in length than both..

And how important is it to get better thermal paste and not just use the included or pre-applied thermal paste? I still have some TX-2 Tuniq thermal paste that came with my Sunbeam. Not sure if that would be better than the included ones or not. It does have a 5 star rating on newegg.


----------



## razorx

Should be good on the paste, it is more about the application instead.

Just google the memory from OCZ and you can find the memory settings. Still auto should be fine other than the voltage.

Of course, you need to be running the latest bios from ASUS.

Zalman has worked great for me.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Solved. It was caused by a bad memory module, but it also took a chkdsk to boot properly after the memory issue was fixed.


----------



## johnwethek

Glad you figured it out. Newegg ratings are usually pretty accurate if you avoid most of the flaming from DOA reviews and the like, but if those add up to be a lot it's also something to consider.

Those coolers all have their advantages, while i can't say anything about the temps on most i know the Zalman handles plenty of voltage to get at least 3.8GHz with the OCZ ram. And i know any and all ram will fit with it because it does not cross into that part of the mobo at all. It's not too tall to fit in any standard mid-size case. I will say the fan is the loudest (apart from gpu under load) because it's a bit smaller. Something with bigger fans, or interchangeable 120mm fans would give you more options for airflow if you want to get the temps way down or the sound way down or some compromise b/t the two. However a push/pull setup on a big heat sink is probably going to get close to the ram.

I never see even 60 degrees on any core with the hardest core games and programs, only memory test programs like memtest and linx will get up to 75 but not any worse. I have OK air flow but use all scythe 12db (low air flow) fans on the case and it's packed to capacity with hdds so even good airflow is pretty hot. My Q9550 is polished however, my friend did this and used it for a while before upgrading and passing the savings to me. This might help my heat but it's probably negligible if you get good paste and DO IT RIGHT. Lots of opinions on that but i like to squeeze a dab from the middle out with the heat sink itself, no spreading or uneven surfaces to trap air, just gotta get the amount right on that one.

Happy overclocking! -John-


----------



## darien

I found that changing the RAM settings has allowed me to post while overclocked with 8GB of OCZ Reaper RAM. I first tried the settings recommended by n7 here http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=237145 and they worked, so I lowered most of the values by 1 as recommended (except for the 5 - 5 - 5 timings which I kept the same, and lowered DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge from 18 to 15, and Common Performance Level from 12 to 10, I tried 9 but I couldn't post) and these are what I'm using now that also works:

CPU Ratio 8.5
FSB 460
PCIE Frequency 100
FSB Strap: Auto
DRAM Frequency 921

1st Information:
CAS# Latency: 5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
DRAM RAS# Precharge: 5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time: 60
Read to Precharge Time: 3

2nd Information :
READ to WRITE Delay (S/D): 8
Write to Read Delay (S): 3
WRITE to READ Delay (D): 5
READ to READ Delay (S): 4
READ to READ Delay (D): 6
WRITE to WRITE Delay (S): 4
WRITE to WRITE Delay (D): 6

3rd Information :
WRITE to PRE Delay: 14
READ to PRE Delay: 5
PRE to PRE Delay: 1
ALL PRE to ACT Delay: 6
ALL PRE to REF Delay: 6

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
DRAM Read Training: Disabled
MEM. OC Charger: Enabled
AI Clock Twister: Lighter
AI Transaction Booster: Manual
Common Performance Level: 10
All Pull-Ins: Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.281
CPU GTL Voltage Reference (0/2): AUTO
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.6
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.3
DRAM Voltage: 2.02
NB Voltage: 1.3
NB GTL Reference: AUTO
SBridge Voltage: 1.1
PCIE SATA Voltage: AUTO

Prior to manually inputting the suggested RAM settings, I wasn't able to post while overclocked anywhere above the high 390s with 8GB of OCZ RAM. Now with these RAM settings, I post every time regardless of FSB even with the 8GB of OCZ RAM. Earlier I was testing just using 4GB OCZ RAM, and that would post with any FSB I tried (I haven't tried above 471) without needing to input the above RAM settings.

I installed a Hyper 212 EVO and I found it to be a much better fit than the Sunbeam cooler, although it was still extremely difficult to install. At idle on stock speed with the 212 Evo, core 0 and 1 are mid 40cs. Core 2 and 3 are low 40cs. With my stock fan and CPU at stock speed, the idle temps were mid to high 50cs. The Sunbeam Cooler at stock was getting high 40cs to mid 50cs at idle. Also, when I had the stock cooler on, it was core 2 and 3 that were hotter than 0 and 1, but with the Sunbeam and EVO, it's core 0 and 1 that are hotter.

When gaming at stock speed with the EVO, core 0 and 1 are high 40cs and core 2 and 3 are mid 40cs. When gaming at 3.9 with with 1.281 vcore on the EVO, core 0 and 1 are in the low 50cs to mid 50cs and core 2 and 3 are low 50cs. Gaming on stock speed with Sunbeam would be in the mid 50cs on core 0 and 1 and the low 50cs on core 2 and 3. Gaming at 3.75 on 1.28vcore with the Sunbeam would be be in the mid to high 60cs. So, the EVO is doing significantly better than both.

I used the included Coolermaster thermal paste on Evo, placing one horizontal line the length of a piece of rice across the middle of the CPU, and let the heatsink do the spreading. And I installed it using a pull config, with the air blowing out the rear of the Antec 900. My Sunbeam was blowing up through the top also with pull. So these are good temps for the EVO?


----------



## razorx

Awesome work tracking this configuration down!

Your temps are good, so with OCCT Linpack should be around mid to upper 70s as a guess. Maybe a little higher for Winprime.


----------



## ocman

Welcome aboard razorx!!! Thanks for the help!









Welcome aboard darien!!! Nice share of info!







OCZ rams IMO aren't that great for OC'ing.









Hope the rest of the gang is still doing well.









*Side note:* I got a brand new retail box Intel Core i7 3930K. Consider selling it if the price is good.









*P.S.:* If I fail to sell it, I might consider building a new system with it. I am keen on getting ASUS P9X79 Deluxe if I decide to use it.


----------



## jampog

hey guys my friend got my rig working again









but the bios won't save, i did the cmos thing already and still it won't save. anyone have a pic how I should put in the battery as well cuz i forgot







)

Also, I think my ram or ram slot is busted for it almost did not work. I got blue screen but when i tried just one 2 gig ram it worked so i just played with the four sockets.

Any ram suggestions?


----------



## johnwethek

I've had issues with asus boards of the same time period (but not my p5q) with bad ram slots. You think it's some of your RAM for a while when it's not. I use OCZ ram with no issue but won't handle an overclock like i hear Kingston does. If you wanna try getting new RAM to test it on i'd suggest Kingston, you can still fetch some DDR2 on amazon but it's gonna be pricey.

MAYBE the board isn't happy with multiple sticks of your RAM, would help to know which slot and what RAM you do have. Make sure all your RAM works in that one slot state before thinking another one is dead. Then try either filling up both 1st slots of the 2 pair or filling up both slots in one of the 2, depending on which is suspected culprit. That's all i would know what to do.

Not sure if the battery has any special instructions other than yanking one out, replacing the other but ASUS has owner's manuals to all their products in pdf if you go looking in the right place. I'm still running 'out of the box' BIOS so i can't help with that, in fact i wish i knew more about it, getting a new PSU today because of a low 3.3V rail, would be nice to upgrade some more stuff while it's open/being reset which happens very infrequently.

Well, if you're into computers you probably already knew what i told you but i hope i could help atleast a little bit. Try that RAM again, check the contacts of everything, make sure a little dust ball didn't crawl into your DIMM slot. Happy Overclocking!

EDIT:spaced out paragraphs for easier reading.

-John-


----------



## tomny666

Welcome. I bought today p5q pro turbo







and intel e8400 rev0. Who can tell me easily how achieve stable 4.0ghz?


----------



## johnwethek

Howdy Tomny. We'd love some more info on your build, especially on the RAM front. I have one of those chips, and that mobo, just not put together but a 33% increase is not too bad for a Core 2 Duo, used to get my e6600 to 3.6GHz. I don't really mess with much more than Vcore, VRAM, FSB, and the 1st set of ram timings. If you can get those numbers agreeable you can get something out of it. Wish i was more knowledgable but i prob got my overclock from coming here and browsing past posts. I guess getting a 450ish FSB with your multiplier of 9 would be how to get there, you just need to make the ram happy with it. And of course your temperatures. Happy overclocking!


----------



## tomny666

Temperature is not a problem for me... but i dont know how to set vcore, vram... My build: e8400, asus p5q pro turbo, 2X DDR2 Kingston 2gb PC2-6400 (400MHZ) and 2X DDR2 GoodRam 1gb. I have read half posts but everyone says something different







Need olny 3,8 or 4GHz


----------



## johnwethek

Ok, that is good ram, I think it's the same as mine or close enough, i have the HyperX with the big heatsinks. Right now i'm running FSB 440 (just wont do 450 for some reason) and Vcore at 1.300V. Strap to NB @ 333 and Ram at 1057 i think, it's just what choices you get when you set that FSB and strap to northbridge.

I have ram timings set to auto but have also been successful with the first few set to 5-5-5-18 and the rest to auto.

My ram and possibly yours takes 2.3V, which is a high number for this board on account of the purple color it changes to in BIOS, make sure to read about your RAM to see that you have the approprtiate V and you shouldn't need more. I see your RAM is a little more limited at DDR2800 or however you'll say it (400) vs my 1066(533). You should still adjust FSB first then find the strap setting that allows a ram freq. setting closest to 800 in your case.

Every chip and ram acts a little different. Find the right voltage for your Processor, which could be a range but find what makes it stable at your OC. The ram should not need to be set higher than spec as you should try to run it close to 800. I can usually find this info by searching a vendor like newegg, that has very god details pages. Even with an old part number that doesn't exist anymore typed into google will bring up a dead newegg page to reference in some cases.

If you literally mean you don't know how to set all that stuff up hold Delete at the first screen you see when you turn your computer on. Then to the 2nd row of options i think and set your timings to manual to enter them in, anything you don't know should be left to auto, don't mess with anything that says, 'this could improve overclocking ability' until absolutely nothing else has worked. Be prepared to turn your computer on and off a lot until you get a good set of numbers and scribble some notes in case it fails so hard you lose the settings. Test the settings at 100% load witha program like LinX a ton of times (opinions vary on times, program) until you think it's solid and wont melt itself. More voltage doesn't always mean faster but it does always mean hotter. I can't be too much more help than this as i'm just barely understanding these concepts now, but enough to be typing this on a well oc'd machine, though i stopped at 3.7 which is pretty snappy for an old quad core. Good luck, hopefully someone like OCMAN can fill in the blanks. Post back if you have any more questions and hopefully it'll email me.


----------



## mm99

Guys,

I dug my P5Q Pro out of the closet and set it up and for life of me I can't remember how to enable the offset vcore setting in the BIOS. Didn't you have to type something into the vcore field and then the offset vcore field would appear below it? What do you have to type in the vcore field??

This is driving me nuts. I've been googling for at least a half an hour and this information seems to have disappeared from the internet.


----------



## spyropt

I have a p5q pro turbo with a q9400
im having a hard time getting my cpu stable above 450/460
now im using a vcore of 1.337 and 2.0v for ram at 901mhz

is there any problem using a quad core with this board above this fsb ?
i have tried more sb/nb voltage pll gtl and so on
i can boot to windows at 4ghz(500fsb) with 1.5 vcore but its not stable
before i had a e8400 at same fsb and i coldnt ge it stable above but i always thought it was the max of that cpu even if i could boot to windows at 4.3ghz
at 454fsb and 1.36 vcore it was rock stable


----------



## johnwethek

@MM99 Can't recall that option opening up with a change in Vcore, i know i've never used that option in BIOS and overclocking mine is pretty fresh in my mind. Everything opens up when you change things from auto to manual, more than that i've never seen. Mixing it up with a different board maybe?

@spyropt I have a Q9550 with all the right components to get 4GHz and higher but it just isn't happy past 3.6. Kingston Hyper X 1033 RAM, and all the tweaking in the world won't make it last overnight without a BSOD it'll even do tests all after noon but just a random command will kill it some time. Some times your computer has a sweet spot, it's weird.

I suppose you can play with the multiplyer and different Strap settings to make it more compatible with either your cpu and/or RAM. Without knowing what RAM you have i can just give you the general tip of entering in as many manual timings as you confidently know. (knowing what ram you have doesn't really help, i'm not THAT good at this) Even though i have the 1033 RAM i can't get it up there, i seem to be FSB limited, or CPU limited as far as a bulletproof setup goes. Good news is that my V's don't need to be so high so i literally cannot overheat. I still have a fast computer that'll outFlop my friend's i7 in tests. Bragging aside, I hope you guys can get over your hurdles, try getting the attention of some of the other board's users, seems it's been a little _just me_ lately. Good luck!


----------



## KingT

Bump for my old crew..









And here's how my curent rigm looks like


















CHEERS..


----------



## pieisgood2

ah been a long time since i was here or posted on this forum. nice to see everybody again. will be building a new rig in January


----------



## KingT

CHEERS dude, have fun with building your new rig, that's a quite unique feeling


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I built my daughter a pc using some of my left over parts from my last upgrade. They are; Asus p5Q Pro Turbo, 8gb DDR2 800, Q8300 C2Q CPU, BFG 8800 GTX OC, 420w Delta PSU. It's nothing special, but actually plays pretty smoothly on medium/high settings(some games low/medium). I have had no troubles out of any of it until yesterday(originally bought motherboard, RAM, GPU, & CPU in 2009). Last night I turned it on and walked away. I returned 10-15 minutes later to find that Windows had booted as usual, but within 5 minutes of being in front of it the screen goes black and it powers down. I have looked at memory, and PSU, as well as reseating all electrical connections and checking for shorts in wiring. I had an extra 8gb kit of DDR2 as well as another 400w PSU, but nothing I do seems to help. The case I am using has an LED display on the front panel which displays the case temp. I disconnected it and for 3 hours it ran without issues. I was satisfied and powered down. When my daughter got home from school today it shutdown after 5 minutes after she powered it back on. Does anyone have any clue what could be causing this?


----------



## xraptor69

When it powers down, is it a hard shutoff or does windows start to say "windows is now shutting down' or something like that.


----------



## Fred B

Got a P5Q in a second W8 pc , it needed extra chipset cooling to get to 500FSB with E8400 and the XFX HD6570 with ssd it is almost silence pc









Old basic pc case , but it gets the job done


----------



## Duake

Hello P5Q Owners Club.
Im also still on the P5Q PRO motherboard with a Q6600 G0 stepping. I bought the motherboard back in 2009. Almost instantly I got the CPU at 3 Ghz by only raising the FSB to 334 Mhz.
But in the spring this year, after trying higher FSB, one of my RAM blocks died, so now i'm running Windows 8 64 bit with only 1 GB - not great. Guess one of the Corsair Twin2X2048-6400, 2x1024MB ram did not like the high frequency. So now the last block is fixed at default Mhz and I now run the CPU stable at 3.4 Ghz at 1.4 V and everything in BIOS at default.









Im trying to find some new RAM, should I go for 800 or 1066 Mhz ram for this motherboard?

Looking at 1066 (Actually there's not many to choose from where I live):

GeIL Black Dragon EVO ONE 2 x 2 GB 1066 5-5-5-15
Product id: GE24GB1066C5DC

and

G.Skill PK Series 2 x 2 GB 1066 5-5-5-15
Product id: F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK

Can see both are on the P5Q-PRO-QVL list, but what should I go for?

Would appreciate some help.


----------



## g3p0

if you're overclocking you'll want something like this
g.skill pc2-8500

not my memory, I have g.skill pc2-8400 on this board and it works very well.


----------



## Thunderstroke

Hi there all, and I just have to say you people have a great forum.

I know that for 95% of you this oc stuff is easy.

I've built some pc's for my son and myself but never got into oc yet
Since it seems from these pages that our mainboard has got a great platfrom to oc on i though I will join in.
I find all this diffrent numbers abit confusing still, but Ill get there eventualy.

So I need some advice from you on what ram is the best for me to get.

I know from reading on the forum that I need a new fan for the cpu.
Also I need to change my ram.
From the info on regbuilder you can see what I have today.

want 16gb ram.
more then good cooler/fan

Please give me LINKS to those.
I will learn more and study how to oc after I know I have the right stuff to do it with.

TY


----------



## KingT

First welcome to OCN.

Second I dont know what motherboard or CPU you have.

16GB of RAM is hard to make it work on a P5Q Pro, but your best chance is OCZ OCZ2VU8008GK 2x 4GB DDR2 800MHz kit. Even now 8GB is plenty for everything in Win7/ Win 8.

For cooler you really don't need anything better than Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus or EVO model.

I had CM Hyper 212 and it was great for my Q9550 Q 3.9GHz and kept my cores under 70C in Prime 95 stress test.

For any info or overclock templates take look at 1st page of this club.

There are many guides, info and OC templates posted by me and other memebers of P5Q club.

CHEERS..


----------



## Thunderstroke

Thnx for reply KingT

Motherboard is p5q pro, and cpu is Intel Core2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz.

(How do I get my Riginfo to show in my posts?)

I checked with the store that I usually buy parts from and they said they had similar rams, but not the 1 from OCZ, this becouse, he said, they where to unstable, so they did not sell any rams from OCZ anymore.

Instead He wanted me to get those who wear in the same specs and in his eyes more stabile:

Corsair TWIN2X PC6400 DDR2 4GB KIT CL5
http://www.komplett.no/corsair-twin2x-pc6400-ddr2-4gb-kit-cl5/338074
If those rams where not possible to use without (or with oc) I always had the possibillity to get new 1's instead.

Also since I probaly want a new pc-build in some years i asked him for a cpufan that can support bigger and betther cpu's then I have today, I ended up with:
Silverstone Tundra TD02 CPU Kjøler
http://www.komplett.no/silverstone-tundra-td02-cpu-kjler/790729
probably abit overkill atm though, but now I know I dont fry the cpu at milder oc'ing atleast, and it supports many cpusockets.

Since my regbuild doesnt show im writing it down here:

CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
Yorkfield 45nm Technology
RAM
6,00GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 333MHz (5-5-5-15) (Kingstone)
Motherboard
ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5Q-PRO (LGA 775)
Graphics
SAMSUNG ([email protected])
2048MB ATI AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (XFX Pine Group)
Says it is a 6950 on the card itself.
Storage
232GB Seagate ST3250820AS ATA Device (SATA)
232GB Hitachi HDT721025SLA380 ATA Device (SATA)
232GB SAMSUNG HM250HI ATA Device (SATA)
223GB Corsair Force GS ATA Device (SSD)
Optical Drives
LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K ATA Device
Fans
2 x Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP - kabinettfans
2 x 100mm from old cabinet and
1 100mm also old in front for hdd's
All adjustable.
Psu
XION PowerReal XON-600F14T-201 600W ATX12V SLI Ready Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817190007
Cabinett
CHIEFTEC BRAVO BA-01B-B-B Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811160008

Sorry for a long post Ill try to make it shorter in the future.

If anyone have something to say about the rams (Not good on this mobo or deffinetily not good for oc or other problems they know on these pls tell)

Otherwise I'm getting the parts before the week ends.


----------



## KingT

That Corsair RAM is 2GB per module (2x2GB) so you would need two kits for 8GB total (4x 2GB).

1.) You can run them at 800MHz no problem with your CPU at stock 2.66GHz. (333MHz FSB x 8 multiplier = 2.66GHz)
FSB = 333
STRAP = AUTO
CPU Multiplier = 8x
RAM to 800MHz, timings to 5-5-5-18,
RAM voltage =1.8V,
NB voltage to 1.3V manually because using all RAM slots puts strain on NB so it could need more voltage (default is 1.1V)

2.) Also you can OC your CPU to 3.2GHz (400MHz FSB x 8 multiplier = 3.2GHz) by setting:
FSB to 400MHz ,
STRAP = AUTO
RAM speed= 800MHz, timings = 5-5-5-18,
RAM voltage= 1.8V
NB voltage to 1.30V
FSB Termination voltage to 1.26V.
Also you might need to add Vcore to the CPU, probably to set it to 1.26V to 1.30V (might need even less Vcore).

For adding your RIG to your signature:

Go to your profile and on the bottom of the page there's a option button "Create a new rig"

Once you create rig and click Save button then also on the bottom of your profile page there's a "edit signature" button, click on it and choose option "show off your stuff" and save it.

CHEERS..


----------



## Thunderstroke

Ty again

Rig added.

I'll do what you wrote in 1. for check first,
then go strigh to post 2. 3,2 Ghz

But I do want to try to get more then 3.2ghz out of this card since I have seen ppl here got it all up to 4ghz, and then some. Just have to take it step by step.
Also i just have to say, even if its not relavant in this post, I just had to try baking a old Asus en9800gtx , that had been layed away becouse of stripes and glitches. Well it turned out perfect,, back to new condition. So now i have a card as spare aswell. Abit proud I must say even if it was a simle task.


----------



## KingT

4GHz on C2Q Q9400 is impossible to get with P5Q Pro, you would need 500MHz FSB.

P5Q Pro due lack of advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS (only has three values, 0.61 , 0.63 and 0.65) is cripled when it comes to high FSB overclocking with C2Q processors.

So pushing a C2Q over 440 - 450 MHz FSB on P5Q Pro requires fine tuning of CPU GTL voltage which this motherboard is not capable.

If you had P5Q E, P5Q Deluxe or P5Q Premium you might be able to push your chip over 450MHz and to be stable in Prime 95 Large FFT test for a couple of hours.

Anyways for 440 - 450MHz FSB overclock on a C2Q Q9550 and P5Q Pro check out *THIS POST* which also describes stability testing methodology.

CHEERS..


----------



## g3p0

heya... I'm running right now on a P5Q-Pro 500MHz bus fully stable for about a week.

Chip = E6550
Bios = ket's final modded 2102 with xeon microcode added.
RAM = DDR1066 running at 1GHZ 1:1
CPU core voltage = 1.4v
NB voltage, FSB termination voltage, and memory voltage and timing tweaked


----------



## Thunderstroke

Hi again KingT

Im now at 3.2 Mhz with your settings as suggested.
Temp at normal is 19 C, And during stress-test (Prime 95) I'm at 65 C.
Is there more I can do? change Bios or something in case this will calm the cpu or memory?
Think I'm staying at this settings for a while.
Thanks for all the help I have got from you









BIG EDIT
I woke up during the night after having a "dream"? that I had done something wrong during the instaltion af the cpu-cooler.
I just had to go up and check right away and check if this could be true.

and yes I have forgot to take off the plasic-label(protection) on the coppercooler.

After taking that of and put it all together again, My temps during the test did go way lower.
Now the hights temp is at max 43C during the stresstest..


----------



## DJBodi

Hoping someone can help me here.

I recently upgraded from a Core 2 Duo to a Core 2 Extreme Q9650, but I'm having problems with my RAM and Booting into windows.

With 6gb installed, it works ok. After I put the last 2gb stick in, it hangs up on "Starting Windows".

I'm REALLY new to overclocking, but I have a feeling I gotta adjust some values in the BIOS to get this thing to stabilize. It never had an issue with the Dual core CPU but it's been a real pain in the *** to get the Quad Core to work.

The RAM timings on one pair of RAM is 5-5-5 @ 2.1V and the other pair of sticks is 5-5-5 @ 2.2V.

Any help as to some BIOS settings that I can get this thing to run stable?

Here's my Rig:

Asus P5Q Pro Turbo MOBO
Intel Core 2 Extreme Q9650 3.0ghz quad core
4 x 2gb OCZ Reaper HPC PC2-8500 1066Mhz Ram
Asus Geforce GTX 660 Graphics Card 2gb DDR5
3 TB RAID on WD Caviar 1TB Drives


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJBodi*
> 
> Hoping someone can help me here.
> 
> I recently upgraded from a Core 2 Duo to a Core 2 Extreme Q9650, but I'm having problems with my RAM and Booting into windows.
> 
> With 6gb installed, it works ok. After I put the last 2gb stick in, it hangs up on "Starting Windows".
> 
> I'm REALLY new to overclocking, but I have a feeling I gotta adjust some values in the BIOS to get this thing to stabilize. It never had an issue with the Dual core CPU but it's been a real pain in the *** to get the Quad Core to work.
> 
> The RAM timings on one pair of RAM is 5-5-5 @ 2.1V and the other pair of sticks is 5-5-5 @ 2.2V.
> 
> Any help as to some BIOS settings that I can get this thing to run stable?
> 
> Here's my Rig:
> 
> Asus P5Q Pro Turbo MOBO
> Intel Core 2 Extreme Q9650 3.0ghz quad core
> 4 x 2gb OCZ Reaper HPC PC2-8500 1066Mhz Ram
> Asus Geforce GTX 660 Graphics Card 2gb DDR5
> 3 TB RAID on WD Caviar 1TB Drives


Did you try setting the memory clocks manually to 1066 mhz?

Have you tried clearing the CMOS when you place the new cpu in and re-enter all of the settings?


----------



## DJBodi

I've got 6gb installed right now and it seems to be stable... I'm downloading all the MS and windows updates and making backups as I go.

After all the updates go in, I'm going to try to add the last 2gb stick, but it might freeze up. I read something about increasing the FSB voltage? Should I be manually doing that?

I've downloaded the ASUS AI suite and Turbo-V but I haven't installed them yet. I just want to get it running stable and not overclock the heck out of it. Hoping someone on here has got a stable BIOS setting where I can use 8gb RAM


----------



## jetpak12

Hey guys, how's it been? I haven't been on OCN for over a year.








Thought I'd stop by the old P5Q club and see how everyone's rigs are holding up.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I think I figured it out. It was a hard shutdown, as would occur in a power outage, but then would turn itself back on. I battled with it for days, and almost gave up. I decided to switch cases as a last resort, and it worked. So something in the wiring of the other case is shorting out. I have new switches and LEDs, so I am going to rewire it and give it a shot.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

FYI, I am still running my P5Q in my backup rig. I really upgraded and gave this one to my daughter, but I think I use it just as much as she does. here is my new toy.


----------



## ocman

*Happy* *New* *Year* *2014* *Every**one!!!*









I have just came back from a long out of the country trip. Pretty much felt rush and tiresome.

Nice to see old and new members dropping by! I wish you all to have a great time in this owners club!









Thanks to the members for helping out other members here!









Members list has been updated.









*P.S.:* I have recently placed an order for a 4770K (waiting for it to arrive) and I am thinking of building a new rig with it. Passing down my current system, and use it as a HTPC.









I still got my brand new 3930K, not planning to use it. Probably selling it. Let me know if anyone is interested.









Cheers,

ocman.


----------



## Hammy

Hello all,
I have a P5Q Premium motherboard and decided to upgrade my ram from 4GB to 8GB. I found a set of Patriot PDC28G6400LLQK 4x2GB PC6400 4-4-4-12 2.2 volts.

I can't get the motherboard to post if I put any of these modules in any slot. I was able to put them in a different motherboard a P5K Deluxe and it would post if the memory was in slot 1 or 3 or in both but will not post if any are put in slots 2 & 4.I ran memtest on all 4 modules and got no errors.

I have been scanning this website and others and see that the P5Q seems to be very touchy with different ram. My original ram is Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 5-5-5-18 1.8 volts which I had no problems with. I have tried my new ram with everything in the bios on auto, I have tried setting the timings manually, setting the voltage to 2.1, 2.2, upping the NB to 1.2 but nothing I do will let the computer post with this new ram.

I also have the latest bios version 2406

Can anyone please give me some advice on what I can do to possibly get my motherboard to post using this new memory?

Thanks for any help!!

Hammy


----------



## g3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammy*
> 
> Hello all,
> I have a P5Q Premium motherboard and decided to upgrade my ram from 4GB to 8GB. I found a set of Patriot PDC28G6400LLQK 4x2GB PC6400 4-4-4-12 2.2 volts.
> 
> I can't get the motherboard to post if I put any of these modules in any slot. I was able to put them in a different motherboard a P5K Deluxe and it would post if the memory was in slot 1 or 3 or in both but will not post if any are put in slots 2 & 4.I ran memtest on all 4 modules and got no errors.
> 
> I have been scanning this website and others and see that the P5Q seems to be very touchy with different ram. My original ram is Corsair CM2X2048-6400C5 5-5-5-18 1.8 volts which I had no problems with. I have tried my new ram with everything in the bios on auto, I have tried setting the timings manually, setting the voltage to 2.1, 2.2, upping the NB to 1.2 but nothing I do will let the computer post with this new ram.
> 
> I also have the latest bios version 2406
> 
> Can anyone please give me some advice on what I can do to possibly get my motherboard to post using this new memory?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Hammy


I am running patriot 2x2GB 6400 4.4.4.12 2.2V on my daughter's P5Q Pro, Couple things to try.

1) boot the machine into BIOS using known good memory modules.
2) set timings to auto and memory voltage to 2.2v, save and exit bios and power off the machine.
3) install the Patriot memory, 1 stick, see if it boots, if it does add another stick and/or play around with different slots.

Key here is to get the board to supply the right voltage to your memory on boot. In the case of my P5Q Pro, default on 'Auto' is approx 1.8v, My Patriot memory has SPD for 1.8v with relaxed timing and will boot fine at auto, however I have had sticks in the past with this issue.. old Asus SLI Deluxe and Crucial Ballistix took 2.1V to boot, I had to pull the trick I outlined to get it working, and every time I had to reset the Cmos... annoying.


----------



## KingT

Happy New year people, may all your wishes come true in 2014.









CHEERS..


----------



## Hammy

Thanks for your tip G3PO,
I tried what you suggested and went all the way up to 2.4 volts and nothing booted. I was afraid to go higher on the voltage would it be OK to try higher?

Thanks,

Hammy


----------



## jetpak12

Happy New Year guys, may 2014 be yet another year to prove socket 775's everlasting power!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammy*
> 
> Thanks for your tip G3PO,
> I tried what you suggested and went all the way up to 2.4 volts and nothing booted. I was afraid to go higher on the voltage would it be OK to try higher?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hammy


Try setting the all the settings to auto. My board is touchy with ram too, and one of the settings I changed (not sure which) keep giving me memory errors until I reset and put my settings back again from scratch.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *Happy* *New* *Year* *2014* *Every**one!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just came back from a long out of the country trip. Pretty much felt rush and tiresome.
> 
> Nice to see old and new members dropping by! I wish you all to have a great time in this owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the members for helping out others members here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front page greeting and Members list has been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently placed an order for a 4770K (waiting for it to arrive) and I am thinking of building a new rig with it. Passing down my current system, and use it as a HTPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got my brand new 3930K, not planning to use it. Probably selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ocman.


Happy new year buddy! Nice to see you and the rest of the team







Is everything going well??


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Happy new year buddy! Nice to see you and the rest of the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is everything going well??


Awesome despite I have quit a dead end job. I came back from vacation to China a week ago. Awesome experience! Food, drinks, new and heritage scenery and buildings, shopping, and chicks! I want to get more...









Moving on, so I ordered 4770K and Intel 530 180GB SSD, and got a stick of 8GB patriot ram for free during December. Now I kinda missed the holiday deals for motherboards and almost the rest of the components.









Anymore deals left? Or do I have to wait for March sales to come? Btw, I am eying on ASUS Z87-Deluxe/DUAL. Any deals for it? Any opinions on this board?









I don't think I want to wait for Skylake to come...







Upgrading ahead of the supposed schedule...









Rock on turrican9 and the rest of the gang!









*P.S.:* Members list updated.


----------



## Reuma

Hey guys Happy 2014, long time no see, sry for being so out of the forum, I've had a car crash and I have been recovering since September/2013.

Got some news, won 2 OC regional competitions with my E8500 and my 2600k last year and I'm getting a new GPU for upgrading my beloved rig, probably EVGA 780ti Dual Classified...

Hope to join u again and have some fun guys.


----------



## jetpak12

*ocman:*

I was looking into the Z87 Deluxe/DUAL as well a while back (around Black Friday). You might want to look at the Z87 PRO also. Very similar specs, but a good deal cheaper, and usually has a $15 mail-in rebate. The things it dropped from the Deluxe model didn't matter to me, as I only need one ethernet port, etc. However, the Deluxe does have more VRMs for better overclocking ability/stability.

So up to you if you think the Deluxe offers enough for the higher price point.









I was really close to getting the PRO, since I was running into stability problems with my current rig, but it turns out that the PSU was on the fritz. Got it replaced by manufacturer warranty and back to reliable ASUS/775 solid running.









*Reuma:*

Hope recovery has been going well for you, and congrats on the OC wins! How far did you push the E8500, and on what board? Those Core 2 Duos are awesome clockers.


----------



## R.D.BID

Hello and happy new years everyone.

Had a quick question regarding the USB power on the P5Q Pro Turbo.

Seems that equipment (LED light strips) are still able to draw power from the USB ports of the motherboard even though the system is shut down. I would rather have the lights turn off with the systems power.
I don't see anything in the BIOS to turn this off but it could be something that I don't recognize.


----------



## Reuma

Pushed the E0 E8500 to 4.9 on air cooling(Yes it was hot, and yes I was mad, the truth is I was angry at that moment) in my p5q pro turbo won 1st place on the 775 socket bracket with a 9sec 58ms in SuperPi 1M.

The AIR Cooling I used: NHD14 with 3 GentleTyphoons at 5400 rpm with overvoltage. (Tons of dB)

And the car crash well, it was awful, I almost died (sadly, one of my friends is gone) we encountered 4 wild boars in our way home at night and we couldn't evade them.


----------



## ocman

Thanks jetpak12 for the advice! I think my budget permits me to get Deluxe DUAL. I hope this model will give me the solid performance and future proof setup at the best price. I like it comes with thunderbolt ports.

It seems like the shipments for my purchases (CPU and SSD) are delaying due to the busying and congested holiday delivery season...

R.D. BID, I have skimmed through the manual, didn't find anything about disabling power to usb...

*P.S.:* Reuma, Awesome wins for the P5Q team! Hope you to fully recover soon!


----------



## KingT

@ Ocman

Once you start using that i7, you won't believe the massive power that CPU has, even i5 2500K was a massive upgrade vs OC'd Q9550 platform.

Now I also have i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz (1.2V load), max core temp 74C im P95 on air (I have been lucky and got a decent CPU).

Now your only problem with 4770K is heat, taht thing has even worst TIM under IHS than my Ivy Bridge.

Since 3930K uses solder IHS (like Sandy Bridge processors) and runs much cooler, I would go for an LGA 2011 motherboard and build myself IB -E system.

Also 12 threads is awesome..









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> @ Ocman
> 
> Once you start using that i7, you won't believe the massive power that CPU has, even i5 2500K was a massive upgrade vs OC'd Q9550 platform.
> 
> Now I also have i7 3770K @ 4.5GHz (1.2V load), max core temp 74C im P95 on air (I have been lucky and got a decent CPU).
> 
> Now your only problem with 4770K is heat, taht thing has even worst TIM under IHS than my Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Since 3930K uses solder IHS (like Sandy Bridge processors) and runs much cooler, I would go for an LGA 2011 motherboard and build myself IB -E system.
> 
> Also 12 threads is awesome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks KingT! I do like the idea of having thunderbolt ports on Z87. Computing performance, 3930K is still ahead, but not far from 4770K. And it is kinda hard to get X79 boards brand new these days.

Those are the main reasons why I want to go with 4770K, if my research findings are correct. Like you have said, these are much faster processors compared to Q9650.

I want to sell one and get some cash back. I hope I can get a good post soon and have income.

*P.S.:* I think I am more interested in ASUS Deluxe/QUAD instead as it is around the price of Deluxe/DUAL. QUAD has two thunderbolt ports, each port is capable of running @ 20Gbps. I might just wait a bit longer for more choices like that or at least wait till the price drops when ASUS got more competitions. By then, I still need to buy a new mid of full tower chassis, maybe a video card, another 4TB storage drive, I might want to buy one or three more identical Intel 530 series 180GB SSD(s) and have them run on RAID, a few optical drives (dvds and bluray), more 8GB RAMs, and a CPU water cooler. For the proposed major upgrade, I will be looking into spending at least another $600-$1000 or even more... Oh God... here comes again.


----------



## Reuma

I was bored yesterday so I decided to give some trys and tests to my Old 775 mobo which was the one I had before taking the P5Q Pro Turbo some years ago, I'm wondering if I can try some OC with it...

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5NT_Deluxe/

PS: I forgot this chipset was damn hot.


----------



## OVRCLOKR

Hi, i have the Asus p5q pro turbo. When i connect a drive to the drive xpert (orange port) for single use my PC and mouse cursor lags. And the issue would stop if i disable the drive via device manager. I cannot read or write to the disk without it stalling either. I have tried different drives and sata cables and ensured drive xpert is set to "normal mode" and i updated the BIOS to the latest version. Any Ideas?


----------



## OVRCLOKR

bump


----------



## jetpak12

*ocman*
Keep us posted with your new build, sounds like you are getting a good setup!








...Actually, can I call dips on your 9650?









*KingT*
12 threads....









*Reuma*
775 sure is fun, keeps things interesting with all those multitude of options to mess with. Much more fun than just upping clock multi and voltage on these fancy new CPUs.









*OVRCLOKR*
I haven't used those orange SATA ports on my board myself, but I haven't heard many good things about the non-native SATA ports on various motherboards. Is there a DriveXpert application you have to run to get it to work, or just the setting in the BIOS? Sorry I can't be much help.


----------



## Master__Shake

heres my p5q-e in a 2u case.

nothing special just a q9550, 8gb's of memory.

the real meat of the thing is the LSI 8888ELP Raid card and the Voltaire Infiniband card

this is my Windows Home Server 2011 machine.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> heres my p5q-e in a 2u case.
> 
> nothing special just a q9550, 8gb's of memory.
> 
> the real meat of the thing is the LSI 8888ELP Raid card and the Voltaire Infiniband card
> 
> this is my Windows Home Server 2011 machine.


Oh yes man, P5Q-E one sexy motherboard









CHEERS..


----------



## OVRCLOKR

Is it possible to raid o SSDs on the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo? I was thinking of getting two Kingston 120GB HyperX 3K.

Looking around on the web i find a bunch of stuff about modded bios and am wondering if SSD raid is nativly supported without having to do a bunch of tweaks etc?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OVRCLOKR*
> 
> Is it possible to raid o SSDs on the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo? I was thinking of getting two Kingston 120GB HyperX 3K.
> 
> Looking around on the web i find a bunch of stuff about modded bios and am wondering if SSD raid is nativly supported without having to do a bunch of tweaks etc?


Should be possible. I have a single SSD and two traditional harddrives in RAID 0 on my board and they all work fine. You have to set up RAID in the BIOS, and might need to install some special RAID drivers. I installed Intel RST RAID drivers when I did a new install of Win7, so I don't know how to add them if you don't have them already.

Although I don't know what kind of gains you would see with SSDs in RAID on the SATA II bus, since any recent SSD should max out SATA II speeds by itself.


----------



## OVRCLOKR

Do i need to do anything special during the install of windows 7? If so can someone point me in the right direction for the correct driver or whatever?

The RST drivers you mention jet are those installed after install? Thanks


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OVRCLOKR*
> 
> Do i need to do anything special during the install of windows 7? If so can someone point me in the right direction for the correct driver or whatever?
> 
> The RST drivers you mention jet are those installed after install? Thanks


I'm a little old-school, so I used a floppy drive to install the drivers. I just downloaded the drivers off the ASUS website, put them on a floppy disk, and at one point during installation you should see an option to add additional drivers. For Windows 7, you can put the driver on a USB stick. You should see the option before the actual Windows installation starts, but I can't remember exactly at what point it is.

After installation I installed the Intel RST application which I can use to manage the RAID in Windows, but I did the initial RAID setup before Windows boots. When you have the driver installed you should see a screen appear after the BIOS flash screen but before Windows starts booting that will list the attached disks and to press Crtl+I to configure RAID.

This is only for the Intel native SATA ports, btw. I haven't touched the Marvel orange/white ports at all so I have no clue how they work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reuma

I've done some OC tests these days... did someone use an aftermarket cooling solution for the P45 chipset on the P5Qs ASUS stock heatsink?


----------



## ocman

*@ Master__Shake* My fellow Canadian! P5Q-E, like KingT said, it does look sexy, but I barely see the board from the photo.
 








*@ OVRCLKR* I loved to try RAID setup one day. There is the program/tool called Drive Xpert that you can find on the ASUS' website. RAID will work. Just cross check the functions of the ports by referring to the mobo manual to get them working for you properly. For RAID, use two identical clean drives. I agree with jetpak12, the SSDs in RAID will not be utilizing more than half of their actual potential.

*@ Reuma* I have not used any aftermarket cooling solution the mobo chipset's heatsink. If it's overheating no matter idle or full load, first thing to replace is thermal paste. Nice to see you have fun with the old working parts!









*@ jetpak12* Thanks for the help and appreciation of my Q9650. I will be using it as an HTPC for the family. As for my upcoming build, since I missed the Christmas sale, I will wait for the March break or Summer break sales, hopefully, I don't need to wait until Back to school sales for the parts I want to go on sale...









*@ KingT* I am seriously reconsidering your suggestion to use the 3930K.









So that Intel Core i7 4770K and Intel 530 series 180GB SSD have finally arrived. If I have enough disposal dough on hand in the coming months, I might build two machines instead.
















Oh well, until then...


----------



## BugBash

Just dropping a line to say thanks for a great thread, Loads of great info.

I have done the Xeon mod on my Pro Turbo and have an X5470 running at 4Ghz

Here is the modded BIOS if you want to drop a link in from the front page

p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701_xeon.zip 734k .zip file


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Just dropping a line to say thanks for a great thread, Loads of great info.
> 
> I have done the Xeon mod on my Pro Turbo and have an X5470 running at 4Ghz
> 
> Here is the modded BIOS if you want to drop a link in from the front page
> 
> p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701_xeon.zip 734k .zip file


You're welcome BugBash! Thanks for sharing your modded BIOS! May you list the changes you have made to the ROM? Thank you in advance!









*P.S.:* We are just 19 posts away from reaching our club's 6000th post. Please post a greeting/celebration message on the 6000th post. Thank you!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BugBash*
> 
> Just dropping a line to say thanks for a great thread, Loads of great info.
> 
> I have done the Xeon mod on my Pro Turbo and have an X5470 running at 4Ghz
> 
> Here is the modded BIOS if you want to drop a link in from the front page
> 
> p5q-pro-asus-turbo-0701_xeon.zip 734k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome BugBash! Thanks for sharing your modded BIOS! May you list the changes you have made to the ROM? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* We are just 19 posts away from reaching our club's 6000th post. Please post a greeting/celebration message on the 6000th post. Thank you!
Click to expand...

+1 for sharing from me also! The discovery of the 771 -> 775 method is breathing some new life into these boards. Its pretty neat to follow the 771-775 topics, lots of good info being resurrected for these systems.

There was one topic where a few different people were able to successfully put in a 771 processor into P5Q ASUS boards, so it should be safe to try with this BIOS, and of course do the necessary additional steps. I think it'd be fun to try if I didn't already have a Q9550. Maybe I'll try one in my parents system, they have an old C2Duo.

My understanding from following these topics is that all they add is micro-codes into the BIOS that let the motherboard know what kind of processor it has installed. It lets it use the more recent instruction sets like SSE4.1.

(ocman: 18 now







)


----------



## skora

Hi all,

Can't believe I never spent time here on OCN. Loads of great info. Giving lots of new life to my system with the 771 mod. Making my way through all the 5k+ post in this thread. Only on page 25 or so. But wanted to say hi, sign up for the club, and share the love for my P5Q Pro.

Its been a very value oriented upgrade this time around.

Specs that have been upgraded:
E5200 @ 3.6 to Xeon E5450 (will be at least 4ghz, current ram limits to 3.8ghz) - $40 includes adapter
500gb Spinpoint HDD to Intel 240gb 530 SSD - $105 amir
9600 GSO (place holder for 4850 that broke) to XFX 7950 tdkc - $180 amir plus 4 free games
23" HP 2311gt 3d passive monitor to 23" Samsung s23a950d 120mhz 3d monitor w/ display port cable - $245-proceeds from selling HP
4x1gb OCZ DDR2-800 SLI (one stubborn chip won't OC past 850mhz) to 2x2gb Mushkin DDR2 1066 - $45-proceeds from selling OCZ

With the budget I had, couldn't have done the 3d monitor or SSD if I had to do a full guts upgrade. Long live the P5Q PRO!

Just ordered the monitor and ram. Hope the Xeon will OC well over 4ghz once the ram bottleneck is resolved. Prime 95 (small) stable at 3.8 with 1.25v. Not planning much more on the voltage as my air cooler already lets the temps get to 69 at current voltage.

So yeah, Hi and looking forward to next week once all my parts are in and have some time to tweak and OC.

Once question while I'm here, I have at least 2 sticks of the 1gb OCZ ram that will do 1066 stable. Should I consider a 6gb setup or will the unbalanced pairs cause issues? I know this board isn't the greatest handling 4 sticks of ram.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Can't believe I never spent time here on OCN. Loads of great info. Giving lots of new life to my system with the 771 mod. Making my way through all the 5k+ post in this thread. Only on page 25 or so. But wanted to say hi, sign up for the club, and share the love for my P5Q Pro.
> 
> Its been a very value oriented upgrade this time around.
> 
> Specs that have been upgraded:
> E5200 @ 3.6 to Xeon E5450 (will be at least 4ghz, current ram limits to 3.8ghz) - $40 includes adapter
> 500gb Spinpoint HDD to Intel 240gb 530 SSD - $105 amir
> 9600 GSO (place holder for 4850 that broke) to XFX 7950 tdkc - $180 amir plus 4 free games
> 23" HP 2311gt 3d passive monitor to 23" Samsung s23a950d 120mhz 3d monitor w/ display port cable - $245-proceeds from selling HP
> 4x1gb OCZ DDR2-800 SLI (one stubborn chip won't OC past 850mhz) to 2x2gb Mushkin DDR2 1066 - $45-proceeds from selling OCZ
> 
> With the budget I had, couldn't have done the 3d monitor or SSD if I had to do a full guts upgrade. Long live the P5Q PRO!
> 
> Just ordered the monitor and ram. Hope the Xeon will OC well over 4ghz once the ram bottleneck is resolved. Prime 95 (small) stable at 3.8 with 1.25v. Not planning much more on the voltage as my air cooler already lets the temps get to 69 at current voltage.
> 
> So yeah, Hi and looking forward to next week once all my parts are in and have some time to tweak and OC.
> 
> Once question while I'm here, I have at least 2 sticks of the 1gb OCZ ram that will do 1066 stable. Should I consider a 6gb setup or will the unbalanced pairs cause issues? I know this board isn't the greatest handling 4 sticks of ram.


*@ skora* Welcome to the club! What a great steal on the purchases! All sounded so ridiculous! Where did you get them? All brand new? I might be interested in finding other bargains there...









As for the RAMs, I have to say it again, OCZ RAMs suck... I am talking from my own and many others' experience. Either trash them all or sell them all at a discount.









Need some help here... I need to get Intel or Samsung > 240GB SSDs, a few more 4TB HDDs, Z87 and X79 ASUS motherboards, three units of 4 x 8GB DDR3 RAMs, 2 steel mid or full towers, and the rest of the peripherals too. All at bargain price and brand new.

*P.S.:* Now 16 posts away from 6000.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ skora* Welcome to the club! What a great steal on the purchases! All sounded so ridiculous! Where did you get them? All brand new? I might be interested in finding other bargains there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the RAMs, I have to say it again, OCZ RAMs suck... I am talking from my own and many others' experience. Either trash them all or sell them all at a discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help here... I need to get Intel or Samsung > 240GB SSDs, a few more 4TB HDDs, Z87 and X79 ASUS motherboards, three units of 4 x 8GB DDR3 RAMs, 2 steel mid or full towers, and the rest of the peripherals too. All at bargain price and brand new.
> 
> *P.S.:* Now 16 posts away from 6000.


Thanks for the welcome Ocman. 6000 post shows how valuable to this community you are.

I was disappointed by the OCZ ram when I tried to OC it. Granted, that wasn't until 5 years after I originally bought it. Was running underclocked at 1:1 with the E5200. I think I'll be in the same boat with the 1066, it will be underclocked as I don't see 533 FSB on my target voltage and no money left for a closed loop cooler. I'd be thrilled even if I could get my board and chip to 533, WOW would that scream.

CPU, ram, and monitor were used ebay purchases. Adapter came from alliexpress.

The Intel SSD was a new retail version tigerdirect purchase over the holidays. Part of the discount was a rebate for some software that I'll have to cancel the subscription to once the rebate is in hand and spent. If you have a choice between the Intel and Samsung, go Samsung. Intel just rebranded the 520 series with smaller lithography. Old controller with nothing new, its a lower middle of the pack performer, but as I'm rocking Sata II, plenty fast for me.

The other big steal was the GPU. Its just the sale price in October of last year I found on newegg and was also NIB. I think they were making room for the R9s and it was just before the altcoin rush. That particular card isn't that great, the bios is voltage locked and runs hot for me. Only a 63% ASIC quality so idle voltage is .985v and ramps up to a whopping 1.25 under any load. It OCs at 1050+/1500+ IIRC. Everythings back at defaults while I investigate modding the bios. But for the price, the other nuances of the card are acceptable. Actually thought about selling it as they were going for near $400 on ebay. But would have been a wash to have to buy a 760 and nvidia lightvision 3d gear. Then I'm left with a 256bit GPU instead of 384 and the green team doesn't OC as well, still pretty good, but not like the 7950. And I'm able to dabble in altcoin mining.

That's quite the shopping list, you run a shopping pumping out grade A computers?

Oh, and seeing that blue thunderbolt case in your sig brought back some memories. I also had that case and loved the handle on the top so much, the only case I found acceptable to replace it was the CM storm scout.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ skora* Welcome to the club! What a great steal on the purchases! All sounded so ridiculous! Where did you get them? All brand new? I might be interested in finding other bargains there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the RAMs, I have to say it again, OCZ RAMs suck... I am talking from my own and many others' experience. Either trash them all or sell them all at a discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some help here... I need to get Intel or Samsung > 240GB SSDs, a few more 4TB HDDs, Z87 and X79 ASUS motherboards, three units of 4 x 8GB DDR3 RAMs, 2 steel mid or full towers, and the rest of the peripherals too. All at bargain price and brand new.
> 
> *P.S.:* Now 16 posts away from 6000.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Ocman. 6000 post shows how valuable to this community you are.
> 
> I was disappointed by the OCZ ram when I tried to OC it. Granted, that wasn't until 5 years after I originally bought it. Was running underclocked at 1:1 with the E5200. I think I'll be in the same boat with the 1066, it will be underclocked as I don't see 533 FSB on my target voltage and no money left for a closed loop cooler. I'd be thrilled even if I could get my board and chip to 533, WOW would that scream.
> 
> CPU, ram, and monitor were used ebay purchases. Adapter came from alliexpress.
> 
> The Intel SSD was a new retail version tigerdirect purchase over the holidays. Part of the discount was a rebate for some software that I'll have to cancel the subscription to once the rebate is in hand and spent. If you have a choice between the Intel and Samsung, go Samsung. Intel just rebranded the 520 series with smaller lithography. Old controller with nothing new, its a lower middle of the pack performer, but as I'm rocking Sata II, plenty fast for me.
> 
> The other big steal was the GPU. Its just the sale price in October of last year I found on newegg and was also NIB. I think they were making room for the R9s and it was just before the altcoin rush. That particular card isn't that great, the bios is voltage locked and runs hot for me. Only a 63% ASIC quality so idle voltage is .985v and ramps up to a whopping 1.25 under any load. It OCs at 1050+/1500+ IIRC. Everythings back at defaults while I investigate modding the bios. But for the price, the other nuances of the card are acceptable. Actually thought about selling it as they were going for near $400 on ebay. But would have been a wash to have to buy a 760 and nvidia lightvision 3d gear. Then I'm left with a 256bit GPU instead of 384 and the green team doesn't OC as well, still pretty good, but not like the 7950. And I'm able to dabble in altcoin mining.
> 
> That's quite the shopping list, you run a shopping pumping out grade A computers?
> 
> Oh, and seeing that blue thunderbolt case in your sig brought back some memories. I also had that case and loved the handle on the top so much, the only case I found acceptable to replace it was the CM storm scout.
Click to expand...

*@ skora* Thanks for letting me know. I am thinking of building two computers, server and client, for home use for now, and maybe later, if I have a company (within a year or two), I can use them too.

Since selling them is a painfully long process (mostly from having to deal with low ballers)... I have decided to use the CPUs. Sniping for great deals right now!









I would recommend you to use Kingston or G.Skill RAMs instead, as they are much more stable for normal use and overclocking. I have lost fate in brands such as OCZ and Corsair with their RAMs, flash drives, and SSDs as they fail miserably...

As for the blue tower, the side fan slot has broken for a long time, and I tried using it as an HTPC, but the video card and the CPU are not powerful enough to run on 1080P on TV without being choppy or laggy. I will use my current machine as HTPC once I get all the parts together... and have the blue tower moved to basement or upstairs to one of my sibling's room.

About the owners club, initially, I started this club because I cannot find much help or discussions on my motherboard (the P5Q Pro Turbo), it was like a piece here and a piece there, so I wanted gather other owners in one place to help each other (and OCN has somehow become the choice). Then, after a few months, the P5Q PRO and P5Q Turbo owners asked if they can join. Since these are very similar boards, so why not. After a while, through voting, this club has been renamed.

I would also thank the club members here for their support of this owners club, without you guys, this club would just be another normal thread.
















*P.S.:* 14 posts away...


----------



## jetpak12

Good luck with your new build *skora*!







These quads really fly when you get them to 3.8GHz and above. Makes me want to work on my OC again too. I thought I had hit a FSB wall and have it dropped back to 400 x 8.5 = 3.4 GHz for a while, but after doing some tweaking I think I had made some poor adjustments for my RAM timings.









I can sadly also say that I have had poor luck with OCZ as well. Replaced them with Corsairs which did much better, and then to Kingston when I moved to a board that supported DDR3. I've only ever used those three brands, but I'd say Corsair, Kingston, and G.Skill (based on all the good things I hear about them) will all be good bets. Its not that OCZ is bad, per se, they just don't seem to OC well at all.

*@ocman* Samsung 840 EVO! One of the best performers and value overall based on the talk and recommendations from the SSD board right now. My Samsung 830 is great, it replaced an old OCZ Vertex SSD, one of the originals that was still decent, and is now still running in my brothers PC.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *@ocman* Samsung 840 EVO! One of the best performers and value overall based on the talk and recommendations from the SSD board right now. My Samsung 830 is great, it replaced an old OCZ Vertex SSD, one of the originals that was still decent, and is now still running in my brothers PC.


Thanks jetpak12! I have noticed the Samsung 840 EVO around for a while... thanks for the confirmation!









*P.S.:* 12 more posts to go.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> You're welcome BugBash! Thanks for sharing your modded BIOS! May you list the changes you have made to the ROM? Thank you in advance!


Hi Ocman,

The 3 microcodes in the red box were added to the latest bios I could find @asus

Its really easy and full instructions provided by user *000000* from post *849* on this linky

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/860#post_21383296



The Xeon worked, booted, benched and O/Ced right off the bat!! Only giving the message

_You must upgrade your BIOS to unleash the full potential of your CPU_

Flashing the modded BIOS gives you the SSE 4.1, VT-x and speedstepping!

Quick question as I havent tried messing with it yet,
Multipliers,
The X5470 has a x10 top tier, If I change the multiplier in the BIOS to x9 or lower,
Will the CPU stick at x9 all the time or will the speedsteeping still work?

Many thanks
Justin


----------



## ocman

Thanks for the follow up BugBash/Justin! Good instructions for reference!

If you set the multiplier to x9, the most it will go is x9. If you have power saving features, the multiplier will fluctuate from minimum to x9.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Ocman. 6000 post shows how valuable to this community you are.
> 
> I was disappointed by the OCZ ram when I tried to OC it. Granted, that wasn't until 5 years after I originally bought it. Was running underclocked at 1:1 with the E5200. I think I'll be in the same boat with the 1066, it will be underclocked as I don't see 533 FSB on my target voltage and no money left for a closed loop cooler. I'd be thrilled even if I could get my board and chip to 533, WOW would that scream.


Well if you're planning on 533MHz FSB with a Xeon E5450 (Q9650 ekvivalent) then I have to dissapoint you, P5Q Pro is limited to @ 450 - 460MHz FSB with a Quad Core processors, due lack of advanced CPU GTL settings in BIOS.

If you had a P5Q Deluxe, Premium or P5Q E motherboard you could get a Quad core to run @ 480 - 490MHz FSB as these motherboards have advanced set of GTL options for CPU and NB.

A Core 2 Duo CPU you could get to run over 500MHz FSB 24/7 stable but it would require a fast memory (at least 1066MHz) and a good CPU (not every processor would reach such high FSB).

I managed to run my old E6750 G0 stepping at 520MHz FSB , fully stable at 3640MHz (520 x 7) on my P5Q pro.

*Also check out 1st page of this club for useful info on OC templates and stability testing methodology made by members of this great club.*

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

*@ KingT* Thanks for the kind reminder!









*@ skora* Many of our boards are lacking advance CPU GTL options for users to further fine tune. Hence, it is much harder for us. If you can hit 4GHz with low VCore and voltages, that would be a nice achievement!









*P.S.:* 8 more to go!


----------



## Cmdr.Chaos

I don't post much ..but i do read a lot and I 'd like to be added to the list if I'm not already in


----------



## skora

Thanks KingT,

533 was mentioned as a pipe dream. I have no expectation of hitting that. So far, it was just a 1:45 Prime95 small test, but no errors at 450 FSB with just 1.25v. Once I know I have ram that can keep up, I'll do the full set of stability testing and push it at that voltage. Don't think I'll be going higher than that since my air cooler keeps it at 69C max there. I think 4 is doable, but 4.2 would be stellar.

Still chipping through the many pages of info here also. Think I'll spend more time on those first 2 post since its a collection of all the other pages.


----------



## ocman

*@ Cmdr.Chaos* Welcome to the club! You are in now!









*@ skora* No doubt you will find most if not all the useful resource on the first page!







According to the record, two of our elite club members each accounted for over 1K posts in this club!
















*P.S.:* 5 more posts to reach 6000.


----------



## R.D.BID

Is anyone running Windows 8.1 on this board?

I'm having a lot of issues. I can't really seem to pin down what may be causing them. But Asus does not have any drivers for 8.1 so that could be causing my troubles.

Sleep function wont work on this board at all. It just restarts the machine.
When plugging in the other hard drives the system wont boot.
If I download and install Windows updates it corrupts the install and starts an endless loop of Windows trying to repair the problem.

If any of you have any wonderful words of wisdom for me I'm all ears. Thanks!


----------



## skora

While catching up on the 771/775 thread, came across a post about setting tjmax in the hwmonitor ini file. (I'll link the article when Im not on my phone.) I set the tjmax for my cpu and my temps are 15 degrees lower with the right settings. So looks like i have some more thermal headroom to play with. But reading that article was the first Ive heard of setting the tjmax. Shouldnt that be step one before any overclocking starts? If you have bad data like i did, you're not able to realize the chips potential.

Once i find that link again, might be something to add near the start of the overclock links.

My 1066 ram came today, hope to install them this weekend or monday. I'll report my numbers or be back to ask for help soon.


----------



## ocman

*@ R.D.BID* Have you tried reformatting the HDD or SSD and then reinstall Windows 8/8.1? As claimed by Microsoft, "Everything" that works in Windows 7 will work in Windows 8. If the drivers are not being installed automatically, then try installing the ones for Windows 7 to see if they work. Also, make sure your hard drives are in good health. In case your current BIOS settings are affecting the normal functions under Windows 8.1, try save your OC settings before loading optimized default in BIOS to see if that will solve the problems you are experiencing in Windows 8.1.









*@ skora* Are you talking about this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/476469/the-truth-about-temperatures-and-voltages









*P.S.:* 2 more posts to reach post 6000!


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ R.D.BID* Have you tried reformatting the HDD or SSD and then reinstall Windows 8/8.1? As claimed by Microsoft, "Everything" that works in Windows 7 will work in Windows 8. If the drivers are not being installed automatically, then try installing the ones for Windows 7 to see if they work. Also, make sure your hard drives are in good health. In case your current BIOS settings are affecting the normal functions under Windows 8.1, try save your OC settings before loading optimized default in BIOS to see if that will solve the problems you are experiencing in Windows 8.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ skora* Are you talking about this thread? http://www.overclock.net/t/476469/the-truth-about-temperatures-and-voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S.:* 2 more posts to reach post 6000!


YES! That wasnt that the one in the 771 thread, but did start the research process to get me to infernals thread. That was what i was going to dig out of my desktop history. So after setting the tjmax with the generic temps for my processor, im good to go to add some voltage and bump up my OC and keep my temps at or below 70 (only for prolonged, stress testing.

Ocman, you should have the honors for 6k and congrats, you must be a very proud parent to see you baby all growds up.


----------



## Ice 1

I need a lot of help In
tel burn test passed but two hour stable prime 95 large fft need help with settings to get stable prime 95 12hours








:







:thumb:







6k congratulation we made it to 6k awesome





















:


----------



## ocman

*To All Club Members:*








*We have reached and passed 6000 posts mark!!! *







*Happy 6K!!!*







*Hurray!!! *









*Cheers,*

*ocman*

*P.S.:* Thanks skora for the congrats!









*@ Ice 1* Try bring all voltages and CPU multiplier to minimum and test for the highest stable FSB frequency. And then increase the multiplier step by step. The less sticks of RAM being installed, the easier for your chip to reach higher stable CPU frequencies.

*P.P.S.:* So I have just checked, we reached 5K posts on Jan. 26, 2012. That means it took a bit more than 2 years to reach 6K. Did not realize this club has been created for more than 3 years already.


----------



## Ice 1

"Happy 6K" all


Stable 3924Mhz 8 hours prime95 ver.27.7 large FFt 20 runs in intel burn test max memory
CPU Properties:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
CPU Alias Yorkfield
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 0001067Ah
CPU VID 1.2500 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3924.1 MHz (original: 3000 MHz, overclock: 31%)
CPU Multiplier 9x
CPU FSB 436.0 MHz (original: 333 MHz, overclock: 31%)
Memory Bus 436.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 64-0701-000001-00101111-100812-Eaglelake$A1276001_BIOS DATE: 10/08/12 19:11:30 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Eaglelake P45
Memory Timings 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T
DIMM1: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM4: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
DMI BIOS Version 0701
Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83667HG (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (ATI-Diode)
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q / P5Q3 / P5QL Series
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 11 °C (52 °F)
CPU 20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 35 °C (95 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 44 °C (111 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (DispIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (MemIO) 28 °C (82 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (Shader) 25 °C (77 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (DispIO) 20 °C (68 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (MemIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (Shader) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF10D8T) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF0XA88) 19 °C (66 °F)
WDC WD1502FAEX-007BA0 20 °C (68 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2722 RPM
Chassis #1 2009 RPM
Chassis #2 1962 RPM
GPU1 2379 RPM (50%)
GPU2 1121 RPM (21%)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.264 V
+3.3 V 3.280 V
+5 V 4.992 V
+12 V 11.984 V
+5 V Standby 5.115 V
GPU1: GPU Core 1.063 V

Current Values:
CPU 23.38 A

Power Values:
CPU 34.19 W
North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Eaglelake P45
Intel Platform Boulder Creek
Revision / Stepping 03 / A3
Package Type 1254 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 34 mm x 34 mm
Process Technology 65 nm
Core Voltage 1.1 V
TDP 22 W
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 5T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 15T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 52T
Command Rate (CR) 2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 3T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 6T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW) 8T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 3T, Same Rank: 11T, Different Rank: 5T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP) 3T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 14T
Precharge To Precharge Delay (tPTP) 1T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW) 14T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 4T
Write RAS To CAS Delay (tRCDW) 5T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE) Low Phase: 3T, High Phase: 3T
Refresh Period (tREF) 3120T
DRAM Read ODT 3T
DRAM Write ODT 6T
MCH Read ODT 11T
Performance Level 10
Read Delay Phase Adjust Neutral
DIMM1 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM2 Clock Fine Delay 6T
DIMM3 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM4 Clock Fine Delay 6T
Burst Length (BL) 8
BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version 0701
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10

BIOS Settings (ATK):
CPU PLL 1.540 V
CPU Voltage 1.28750 V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.360 V
NB Volt 1.300 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 436.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.63x
NB Clock Skew Normal


----------



## jetpak12

*6000+ posts and still going strong, woot woot!*









*skora*: Might want to try bumping your vcore up a notch or two. What kind of temps are you seeing around the 10 hour mark? If that doesn't help, best to lower CPU clocks (by decreasing multi) and test FSB to make sure that is stable, which is what *ocman* recommended.









I played around with my OC today; its been a while. Board runs amazingly well at 450 FSB, no errors, 1.28V on the FSB, but as soon as I start cranking up the CPU clocks I get all sorts of trouble. This C1 stepping sure loves the volts:

3.4GHz stable at 1.28V
3.6GHz stable at 1.34V
3.8 wasn't stable at 1.40V.







(how high should I go?







)

Here's what I ended up with, still gunning for 3.8:

http://valid.canardpc.com/5xai0a

Tried playing with the GTL settings but they're still mostly a mystery to me.


----------



## Ice 1

*Jetpak12*:Try settings stable for me 3870Mhz are
BIOS Settings (ATK):
CPU PLL 1.540 V
CPU Voltage 1.28125V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.300 V
NB Volt 1.300 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 430.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.63x
NB Clock Skew Normal


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *6000+ posts and still going strong, woot woot!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *skora*: Might want to try bumping your vcore up a notch or two. What kind of temps are you seeing around the 10 hour mark? If that doesn't help, best to lower CPU clocks (by decreasing multi) and test FSB to make sure that is stable, which is what *ocman* recommended.


Good luck with the OC tweaking jetpak12. Not to be confused with OC twerking.

So busy with work and other time hogs, I'm forced to sit here starring at my 1066 ram and do nothing with it. It makes me sad since the ram is sitting next to a 120hz 3D monitor that I haven't been able to hook up either. Oh well, I have Mon and Tue off, hope to hammer it out then.

Before I adjusted the HWMonitor ini, my temps at 1.25v were 69 high down through 61 I think. I was able to get a respectable 425mhz FSB at that and I've done some short testing that 450 isn't an issue for the CPU. Ram wouldn't keep up so could only do a Small FFT test. Now that I have a little more thermal head room, I will bump up my voltages and see what I can do. I feel safe at 70 degree max for testing as it would never be subjected to those prolonged temps in my real world use.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ R.D.BID* Have you tried reformatting the HDD or SSD and then reinstall Windows 8/8.1? As claimed by Microsoft, "Everything" that works in Windows 7 will work in Windows 8. If the drivers are not being installed automatically, then try installing the ones for Windows 7 to see if they work. Also, make sure your hard drives are in good health. In case your current BIOS settings are affecting the normal functions under Windows 8.1, try save your OC settings before loading optimized default in BIOS to see if that will solve the problems you are experiencing in Windows 8.1.


Thanks ocman.
I've got things up and running now, but I didn't install any Asus drivers at all. I just let Windows do its thing and install what it wanted. I then got around my hard drive issues with plugging them in one at a time. There was one port on the board that seems to not like having a 3TB drive plugged into it.
Still haven't resolved the Sleep issue and that's a real bummer too as I like to use that feature a lot.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Thanks ocman.
> I've got things up and running now, but I didn't install any Asus drivers at all. I just let Windows do its thing and install what it wanted. I then got around my hard drive issues with plugging them in one at a time. There was one port on the board that seems to not like having a 3TB drive plugged into it.
> Still haven't resolved the Sleep issue and that's a real bummer too as I like to use that feature a lot.


Great to hear that R.D.BID! I got my Seagate 4TB HDD plugged into the available SATA port and it is running fine right off the start.









As for the sleeping issue, have you installed program/software or manually disabled sleeping function to free up HDD space or to make PC run a little faster? Also, check the related settings in BIOS too, make sure they are enabled for sleeping to function. Reinstalling/Uninstalling software and/or bringing settings back to default is the easiest way.









*P.S.:* I have noticed motherboard debugging cards are around for cheap. You can get them from local computer shops or online if you need one to see which part(s) of your board is/are not functioning. They are usually in PCI related interface. I have bought something like this during Christmas:



*P.P.S.:* For some reasons, it seems like my system is running more stable with set fixed minimum voltages (following the settings from the club's first page, excluding AI Clock, VCore, and power saving options) when CPU is at stock speed. Nice.


----------



## skora

Just a quick update on my overclock attempt. Very little time to touch the PC.

At 1.25v and most everything on auto except maybe the ram, passed 11h 30m on P95 at 425 FSB for 3.8ghz.

Had to run it all the way up to 1.35v just to get 435 FSB stable after using the recommended settings on page 1 (except left power savings on.) Not worth the power for a mere .1ghz bump. Where should I start educating myself to see what the hang up is? I'm guessing the board might be the problem. I bought 1066 ram (passed 4 hours and 5 passes of memtest86+)

Is 1.25v the limit of the quick and dirty OC and now some real finesse is needed?


----------



## jetpak12

*skora*

OC twerking? That's something I didn't expect to ever hear.









I was able to reach over 4GHz on my Core2Duo with 466 FSB on my P5Q Pro with OCZ 800 MHz sticks, but it takes a lot of vCore. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2258332

And for my Core 2 Quad (Q9550), over 1.42V, on P5Q3: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2335245

I'm not really sure how those folks in the 771->775 threads are reaching 4GHz on such low voltages, maybe they just have golden chips. Reaching 4.0GHz on the Core 2 Quads was fairly rare when they were new, if I recall correctly.

One thing you can try is raising FSB and lowering CPU multi if your board can do something like 466 FSB.

Basically, from my personal experience its mostly vCore that's the limiting factor once you start getting into that range.


----------



## Ice 1

*Stable 3924Mhz 12hours 2minutes prime95 ver.27.7 large FFt*







:














:















CPU Properties:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
CPU Alias Yorkfield
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 0001067Ah
CPU VID 1.2500 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3924.1 MHz (original: 3000 MHz, overclock: 31%)
CPU Multiplier 9x
CPU FSB 436.0 MHz (original: 333 MHz, overclock: 31%)
Memory Bus 436.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 64-0701-000001-00101111-100812-Eaglelake$A1276001_BIOS DATE: 10/08/12 19:11:30 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Eaglelake P45
Memory Timings 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T
DIMM1: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM4: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
DMI BIOS Version 0701
Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83667HG (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (ATI-Diode)
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q / P5Q3 / P5QL Series
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 11 °C (52 °F)
CPU 20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 35 °C (95 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 44 °C (111 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (DispIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (MemIO) 28 °C (82 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (Shader) 25 °C (77 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (DispIO) 20 °C (68 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (MemIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (Shader) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF10D8T) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF0XA88) 19 °C (66 °F)
WDC WD1502FAEX-007BA0 20 °C (68 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2722 RPM
Chassis #1 2009 RPM
Chassis #2 1962 RPM
GPU1 2379 RPM (50%)
GPU2 1121 RPM (21%)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.248 V
+3.3 V 3.280 V
+5 V 4.992 V
+12 V 11.984 V
+5 V Standby 5.115 V
GPU1: GPU Core 1.063 V

Current Values:
CPU 23.38 A

Power Values:
CPU 34.19 W
North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Eaglelake P45
Intel Platform Boulder Creek
Revision / Stepping 03 / A3
Package Type 1254 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 34 mm x 34 mm
Process Technology 65 nm
Core Voltage 1.1 V
TDP 22 W
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 5T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 15T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 52T
Command Rate (CR) 2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 3T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 6T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW) 8T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 3T, Same Rank: 11T, Different Rank: 5T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP) 3T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 14T
Precharge To Precharge Delay (tPTP) 1T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW) 14T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 4T
Write RAS To CAS Delay (tRCDW) 5T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE) Low Phase: 3T, High Phase: 3T
Refresh Period (tREF) 3120T
DRAM Read ODT 3T
DRAM Write ODT 6T
MCH Read ODT 11T
Performance Level 10
Read Delay Phase Adjust Neutral
DIMM1 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM2 Clock Fine Delay 6T
DIMM3 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM4 Clock Fine Delay 6T
Burst Length (BL) 8
BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version 0701
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10

BIOS Settings (ATK):
CPU PLL 1.540 V
CPU Voltage 1.27500 V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.360 V
NB Volt 1.360 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 436.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.63x
NB Clock Skew Normal


----------



## ocman

*@ skora* Try overclocking your CPU up till 1.4V and see what highest CPU stable frequency you can get.









*@ jetpak12* I have seen some people have a sub zero temperature CPU running with more than 1.4V VCore and claimed the CPU is running fine.







On another note, I thought I've OC'ed my Q9650 E0 to 4GHz









*@ Ice 1* Looking good right there! See if you can get it to run at 4GHz stably.







Mind bumping up the resolutions of those pictures?


----------



## jetpak12

*@Ice1* nice job!









*@ocman* yeah I did some more research and apparently around 1.45V is Intel's max for these CPUs. Anything over that is where there is potential for degradation. That said, load temps under water are literally identical from 1.25 to 1.45, so I might push it up again and see if I can get 4GHz stable.


----------



## skora

Thanks for helping JP and Ocman,

CPU does fine with Small FFT for 11+ hours. Then fails after 2 on the blended. Just started another run underclocking the ram and to 851.
I would love to see what 1.4v would do but with my sunbeam core contact freezer, 1.35 is the Max i can go. Temps get to 81 on the hottest core.
Is memtest86+ still the standard for memory testing and 10 passes? Any idea how long that takes?


----------



## KingT

For memory testing use Mem test for windows.










http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Since you have a Quad core CPU and 4GB of RAM, then start 4 instances if memtest at the same time, and enter 750MB for each instance to test.

Test is complete when each instance of memtest reach 100%, if you do not get any error then your RAM is stable.

CHEERS


----------



## skora

Awesome KingT. Ran it overnight (fell asleep just after I started it.) 0 errors and 1500%. I think that says stable.

Now the plan is to dial in my CPU stability using OCCT. Haven't used that before, but I'd rather do 2 hour runs than 12 hour P95 runs to deem the OC stable. Then I'll do one last P95 for final validation.


----------



## ocman

Hi all! Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried testing their CPU's high stable operating potential (frequency) with default voltages (and possibly with power saving options Enabled)?

It might be interesting to know how much extra hertz you can get from your CPU without increase in voltages.

Anyone in for the testing?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Hi all! Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried testing their CPU's high stable operating potential (frequency) with default voltages (and possibly with power saving options Enabled)?
> 
> It might be interesting to know how much extra hertz you can get from your CPU without increase in voltages.
> 
> Anyone in for the testing?


I tested mine with the CPU voltage set one notch above the minimum I could set. (it ignored the minimum setting and overvolted instead, I think the minimum was 1.2V)
This ended up being 1.15V under load and it got to 3.15GHz fairly stably.
I was just curious and didn't want to put too much time into it so ten runs of LinX is all the testing I did.
This is a 1.225 VID chip and I think 1.15V is lower than the stock voltage was according to CPU-Z but this was a while ago so I'm not sure about that.

With my other G0 Q6600 I think I got 3GHz on stock voltage, it was a 1.275 VID chip and stock voltage measured 1.232V in CPU-Z.
With a Q6600 G0, around 3GHz is a realistic aim to have I think.

I had an i3 540 (3.06GHz stock) that needs about 1.4V to get above 4GHz and at stock voltage I'd say you'd get very little out of it.
If you have a voltage-hungry chip you're screwed running only stock voltage so I think it makes it even more dependant on how good your CPU is than overclocking normally is.

Congrats on 6K by the way










Edit: The power saving setting didn't seem to matter much on my p5Q-E, my gigabyte H55m-UD2H also got about the same overclock with them enabled as with them off.
My ECS p55H-A is great but it won't overclock at all with power saving settings enabled, I think the power-saving stuff depends more on the board in question than on the CPU itself.


----------



## Ice 1

Ok did not test intel burn test because temps. went to high but tested LinX64 20 passes no errors.
Third screen shot is to show temp. maxed on run 19 pass maybe no 4 Ghz but rock stable.
Thank you guys for all the posts and info. If you guy have any suggestion to help make more stable I would appreciate that.








Set up is below








CPU Properties:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650
CPU Alias Yorkfield
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
CPUID Revision 0001067Ah
CPU VID 1.2500 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3924.1 MHz (original: 3000 MHz, overclock: 31%)
CPU Multiplier 9x
CPU FSB 436.0 MHz (original: 333 MHz, overclock: 31%)
Memory Bus 436.0 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 1:1

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 6 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 64-0701-000001-00101111-100812-Eaglelake$A1276001_BIOS DATE: 10/08/12 19:11:30 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (2 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 2 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Eaglelake P45
Memory Timings 5-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 2T
DIMM1: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM2: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM4: G Skill F2-8500CL5-2GBPI-B 2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10
DMI BIOS Version 0701
Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83667HG (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (ATI-Diode)
Motherboard Name Asus P5Q / P5Q3 / P5QL Series
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 11 °C (52 °F)
CPU 20 °C (68 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 30 °C (86 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 35 °C (95 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 44 °C (111 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (DispIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (MemIO) 28 °C (82 °F)
GPU1: GPU Diode (Shader) 25 °C (77 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (DispIO) 20 °C (68 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (MemIO) 22 °C (72 °F)
GPU2: GPU Diode (Shader) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF10D8T) 19 °C (66 °F)
ST3300622AS (4NF0XA88) 19 °C (66 °F)
WDC WD1502FAEX-007BA0 20 °C (68 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2722 RPM
Chassis #1 2009 RPM
Chassis #2 1962 RPM
GPU1 2379 RPM (50%)
GPU2 1121 RPM (21%)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.248 V
+3.3 V 3.280 V
+5 V 4.992 V
+12 V 11.984 V
+5 V Standby 5.115 V
GPU1: GPU Core 1.063 V

Current Values:
CPU 23.38 A

Power Values:
CPU 34.19 W
North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Eaglelake P45
Intel Platform Boulder Creek
Revision / Stepping 03 / A3
Package Type 1254 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 34 mm x 34 mm
Process Technology 65 nm
Core Voltage 1.1 V
TDP 22 W
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 5T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 5T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 5T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 15T
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 55T
Command Rate (CR) 2T
RAS To RAS Delay (tRRD) 3T
Write Recovery Time (tWR) 6T
Read To Read Delay (tRTR) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 6T
Read To Write Delay (tRTW) 8T
Write To Read Delay (tWTR) 3T, Same Rank: 11T, Different Rank: 5T
Write To Write Delay (tWTW) Same Rank: 4T, Different Rank: 7T
Read To Precharge Delay (tRTP) 3T
Write To Precharge Delay (tWTP) 14T
Precharge To Precharge Delay (tPTP) 1T
Four Activate Window Delay (tFAW) 14T
Write CAS Latency (tWCL) 4T
Write RAS To CAS Delay (tRCDW) 5T
CKE Min. Pulse Width (tCKE) Low Phase: 3T, High Phase: 3T
Refresh Period (tREF) 3120T
DRAM Read ODT 3T
DRAM Write ODT 6T
MCH Read ODT 11T
Performance Level 10
Read Delay Phase Adjust Neutral
DIMM1 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM2 Clock Fine Delay 6T
DIMM3 Clock Fine Delay 13T
DIMM4 Clock Fine Delay 6T
Burst Length (BL) 8
BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
BIOS Version 0701
System BIOS Date 10/08/12
Video BIOS Date 03/25/10

BIOS Settings (ATK):
CPU PLL 1.540 V
CPU Voltage 1.27500 V
DRAM Voltage 2.100 V
FSB Term.Volt. 1.360 V
NB Volt 1.380 V
SB PCIE 1.500 V
SB Volt 1.100 V
CPU Frequency 436.00 MHz
CPU Clock Skew Normal
CPU GTL REF 0.63x
NB Clock Skew Normal
Memory settings BIOS
DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
DRAM Read Training [Disabled]
MEM. OC Charger [Enabled]
Ai Clock Twister [Stronger]
Ai Transaction Booster [10]
All Pull-In [Disabled]


----------



## justeleblanc

hello everybody !
what a great club !








Juste on question, is windows 8 work on p5q pro ?
there is no any driver for it, juste windows 7


----------



## dtodorov7

There are no Windows 8 drivers for our babies, I even asked in ASUS Customer Service.

Here's the message he sent me when I asked about my P5Q3 Deluxe, I guess it's not a problem to post it:

Dear Denis,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
My name is john and it is my pleasure to help you with your problem.

This motherboard do not support Win 8/8.1 offically thus we do not have drivers and utilities.
Suggest you roll back to Win 7 for stable and better performance.

Welcome to refer Troubleshooting & FAQ for ASUS products in ASUS website:
http://support.asus.com/servicehome.aspx?SLanguage=en

If you continue to experience issues in the future, please do not hesitate to contact us.

An email survey will be sent to you within the next 5 days. Please be sure to rate the service I provided to you today.

Best Regards,
John
ASUS Product Support Team

PS Can I join?


----------



## ocman

*@ justeleblanc* Welcome aboard! I recall one of our members having trouble finding Win 8 drivers for his mobo. Microsoft has stated that "everything" that works in Win 7 should work in Win 8 (meaning you might not need to manually install those drivers or simply install the drivers through Windows Update). Meanwhile, I would suggest you to either install Win 8.1 instead or simply wait for Win 9.







It is funny that there is a saying that even numbering versions of Windows fail.









*@ dtodorov7* Thanks for sharing the response you got from ASUS. On the other hand, of course you can join! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Reuma

I've just received today an Intel Xeon X5460, Im going to do the 771 LGA mod to my P5Q PRO TURBO, I'll get you updated


----------



## LackOfSkill

Hi Everyone!

I am a new user, buto not to the P5Q Pro Turbo









I have this mobo for 4 years right now (or little more?). changed from some gigabyte where backplate of the CPU got little overheated and disconnected sth. But straight to the point:

I have Win 8 x64 Pro, Q9650, 4GB (4x1) Patriot LLK.

Recently I had ST3000DM001, but sth was wrong from the beggining and I have returned it for warranty. It did not come back, I got my money back so I figuerd out I can buy two and put them in RAID0. I do not have much of very sensitive data, so I do not need RAID1 or any else, just the speed and one partition as a one harddrive

I was haveing 0701 BIOS, but it only has 8.7 OROM and only got 800GB (do not misunderstand with 800GiB) for both, so i tried with Jmicron controller. This one showed only 800GB in windows in any of the solutions I could set it to (RAID 0, 1, Normal, of course Normal showed only one disk). I found newer drivers for Win8 for Jmicron (JMB36X R1.17.65.11) than the ASUS website provides.(All the time BIOS in Ide Enhanced Mode showed 3TB for each drive all the time, BIOS recognizes those correctly). Then Windows started to show normal values, DriveXpert showed 5589GB in SuperSpeed mode, so the next step was to set up an partition. Difficulties come... NTFS, 4096 sector (4k Align harddrives), firstly I did full formatting, about 16h... And at the end an error and array stayed in RAW... I tried Fast Formatting, but did not wanted to wait all the time so I reeboted and then system was starting and stuck for couple of hours... then I changed DriveXpert mode in BIOS, started Windows normally, deleting the existing array from Windows Driver Managment (do not know why it existed since I set DriveXpert to normal mode which reads only one HDD). Then start over with SuperSpeed and this time I waited until the end of Fast Formatting with an error that this drive cannot be formatted. Little reasearch on google and nothing found so I thought it might be the problem with Jmicron too old. In the meantime I also tried with Intels Matrix Storage (fot OROM older than 9.6, BIOS has got 8.7) and windows was showing full 3TB per drive. Then I found an BIOS ROM 0602 with stuff (the package is called 5th Anniversary S[ecial) like *.bin with different OROMs from 9.6 to 11.2 and with Jmicron 1.07.28. There is also instruction on how to change OROMs with MMTool. I gave up on Jmicron and was trying to activate somehow Intel RST. I did it, v10.1 do not recognize HDDs, shows nothing while BIOS shows all of them, from 10.6 I was able to see full 3TB each in Intel RST Option ROM Utility, so I managed to set up an array RAID(Stripped) with 5589GiB. And then things started to act strangely... I did not had chance to see this working under Windows, because after the POST with RAID Utility everything hangs... I could not even get into BIOS... (I did change booting from RAID Controller in Windows, so it boots up in RAID mode). Everything works until I set up an array... I have not been waiting more than 1 minute after RAID Utility showed, maybe it takes a little time to set things up with HDDs, but I do not thinks so, because it was already been set up in RAID Utility and after 5 days of trying to resolve this I have a right to not to wait

If sb has got some ideas, some question, can offer some help I would appreciate it








Of course the last thought was to change mobo, cpu and ram to some intel 4. gen with at least the same kick as Q9650 @ 3.71GHZ.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Reuma

Well the 775 to 771 mod was a complete success, now my beloved old rig /w P5Q PRO TURBO has a shiny X5460 waiting for some overclock !







, if anyone needs the modified BIOS with the microcodes for Xeons ask me.









http://valid.canardpc.com/tv7jrc


----------



## GIGAFUN

I dont have the time for reading through 600+ pages of thread XD I have P5QD TURBO, i`m realy short on free time (it took me a week to find this and get here, and i took it out of my sleep...) I have a good deal , on XEONs E5420/E5430 (dirt cheap, and with tape mod ofcourse hehe). So what`s the question ?
Will my mobo work with these CPU`s, or do i need, the bios mod to make it fully functional (eg. sleep, VT-x, SSE4.1) ?
I have the latest bios, from ASUS site: 3.1 version. (my e8400 died so i started to look for some CPU with more muscules







, and runned into this mod







) I`m currently runnig E2180 on my mobo( I DO LIKE TO MOD THINGS














)


----------



## skora

Hey Gigafun, welcome to the OC,

I haven't been able to find any specific reference to the P5QD Turbo working but I don't know why it wouldn't. The bios would need to be modded and there's a nice guide in the second post of the Mod support thread for modding the bios.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus

If you try it, don't worry about the bios at first. Do the mod and if it works then you can take care of the bios after. It will still run noting the CPU is unrecognized and to update the bios. If it doesn't work, you're out a little time and a little coin if you don't resell the xeon. That and you can throw back in a 775 cpu.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jetpak12

Welcome to OCN *GIGAFUN*!









I'm not sure that this particular thread is good to ask about the 771-775 mod, but we'll certainly help you as much as we can.







Check out some of the other 771-775 mod threads. I've seen good success with other P5Q boards, so you should be fine.

And like *skora* said, you don't need to change the BIOS for the mod to work. Modding the BIOS only gives you the extra instruction sets, so its better to test the mod first without touching the BIOS. Then you can go back in and flash a modded BIOS once you've verified that your sticker and socket are playing nice together.

Have fun with the mod and be sure to post back with your results!


----------



## GIGAFUN

I`m 98,5% shure it will work ;-) i checked other threads







but what i`m hoping for is that i wont have to mod the bios(but from what i`v read in other threads looks i`ll have to.......)
BTW i like the forum





























I`ll post alright







either to report success, or to plead for bios mod







(i do have some modding expirence, but NOT with bios .... )


----------



## olly230

I parted ways with my p5q pro turbo a while back to fund an Ivy setup.
I'm now running an i5 with a nvidia 770 which makes me a happy gamer.

I'm subscribed to this thread and do have a warm fuzzy place in my heart for the my old mobo.

What's the best v.card to match it? I have forgotten all I read up on it but I think anything higher than an nvidia 560ti would start to get hamstrung by the Q series CPU. is that the truth?

Are people able to to get a full HD gaming experience out of the old board with the latest titles?


----------



## GIGAFUN

I`m in a little bit of a mind/cashe pinch................
I have on offer E5420, E5430(with the sticker) for 43euros, but there is guy, that is offering me L5420 (low voltage version) for 55-60euros(without the sticker) that are unused (even the guarantee sticker(or whatever it is) on the package is untouched..................................
Is the L5420 version worth the extra euros ?????????????????????????????


----------



## KingT

Go for chepaer one, it would do the same as that "low voltage" one that you refear as.

But I would look for E5450 3GHz one, that would let you OC to 4GHz no sweat on P5Q boards because it has 9x multiplier, (9x 445 = 4GHz easy)

That L5420 only has 7.5x multiplier , so your OC would be limited to 3.4GHz max (450 FSB x 7.5 = ~3.4GHz)

~450MHz FSB is max stable you can expect with Quad core CPU installed on most P5Q boards (except Deluxe, Premium and P5Q-E models)

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

*Gigafun*

While having the low wattage version would be nice, the more important factor is to get the right stepping (C0 vs E0). E0 is the later stepping and has much better OC-potential.

See if you can ask the sellers what the spec number of the CPU is. It'll be printed right on the CPU itself:
- E5420 - C0: SLANV / *E0: SLBBL*
- L5420 - C0: SLARP / *E0: SLBBR*
- E5430 - C0: SLANU / *E0: SLBBK*

Information from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#.22Harpertown.22_.2845_nm.29

To review, E0 is worth more than C0, even low wattage version. So I'd get whatever one is E0.

Also, while I'm not too sure of the specific differences between L- and E- series, L5420 should run cooler than E5420, so it might be nicer for higher temp headroom.


----------



## jetpak12

Ninja'd by *KingT*! I guess I take too long to make my posts.









*KingT*: You don't think L- version would run cooler since it has a lower TDP? I agree that L5420 and E5420 should OC the same, but having a lower load temperature would be nice. Although I admit I don't know what kind of black-voodoo magic Intel used to make the L versions of these processors... as current low-power chips (-T) have lower clocks, while these have the same clock speed. So I would assume that perhaps the L-series are better binned chips?

Edit: By the way gigafun, follow KingT's advice, he knows his stuff.







The higher multiplier in the 5430/5440/5450 will go a long ways in overclocking. So I'd get the one with the best highest multiplier that you can afford.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ninja'd by *KingT*! I guess I take too long to make my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KingT*: You don't think L- version would run cooler since it has a lower TDP? I agree that L5420 and E5420 should OC the same, but having a lower load temperature would be nice. Although I admit I don't know what kind of black-voodoo magic Intel used to make the L versions of these processors... as current low-power chips (-T) have lower clocks, while these have the same clock speed. So I would assume that perhaps the L-series are better binned chips?
> 
> Edit: By the way gigafun, follow KingT's advice, he knows his stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The higher multiplier in the 5430/5440/5450 will go a long ways in overclocking. So I'd get the one with the best highest multiplier that you can afford.


It really doesn't matter, L model desn't guarantee you better overclock, yeah it might run a bit cooler and use few Watts less of power but I don't think it's worth it.

I would for that cash look for E5450 3GHz Xeon, that would realy shine on P45 motherboard and hit 4GHz relatively easy.

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for the input, and good to see you back in the thread.


----------



## ocman

How is everyone? Hope everyone here is doing fine!









I have been busy with work and other matters in life lately.









Have fun and Enjoy!









*P.S.:* Year 2015 is less than 8.5 months away... time is flying fast.









ocman


----------



## jetpak12

Yep doing pretty good, system is still hanging in there but I'm thinking that this is the year to sell my beloved ASUS 775 platform for something new (like maybe an ASUS Z97!







)

Haven't done it yet, but it'll be soon...









Also, I updated the Intel RST on my system recently, and it would a good idea to update the OP. The latest Intel drivers don't support the P45 chipset anymore. In fact, version 11.7.0.1013 is the last version for our boards, which can be found here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22194


----------



## KingT

Wassup gang , how it's going.

Recently I have upgraded my GPU, from *Asus HD7950 DC2 TOP V2* overclocked @ 1100/1600MHz to a *Gigabyte GTX 780 WF3 OC* card, overclocked to 1150/1600MHz.


























Yeah it's been very boring since I have moved to LGA 1155 socket, everything is so str8 foward, I cannot remeber the last time I have entered my BIOS.









LGA 775 rules!!!!

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Thanks for the update jetpak12! My plan is to have major upgrade in 2015 (or by the end of 2014), and I hope the next platform will come with USB 3.1 and thunderbolt 2.









Decent video card KingT! I feel the same boredom after done overclocking my Q9650... lol, seems it is almost time for something new.









I am thinking of getting a new laptop for quite a while, mainly for "power on the go". With Core i7, 880M, Bluray writer, 17.3" HD resolution screen, SSD, HDD, 802.11 ac... is now the right time or should I wait?


----------



## Nico38

Hello,

I've this board also, running a E8500 E0 and I have a first issue. The intel VT feature is reported as non active (using Intel processor identification and same with VirtualBox that does not allow running/installing 64bits VM) whereas it is enabled in the BIOS (running 0701).
I'm also running HyperSLI.

What could be the root cause of this issue ?
Then, is there any template I should use for my setting in order to OC ?

Thanks


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nico38*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've this board also, running a E8500 E0 and I have a first issue. The intel VT feature is reported as non active (using Intel processor identification and same with VirtualBox that does not allow running/installing 64bits VM) whereas it is enabled in the BIOS (running 0701).
> I'm also running HyperSLI.
> 
> What could be the root cause of this issue ?
> Then, is there any template I should use for my setting in order to OC ?
> 
> Thanks


HyperSLI is the reason, I had the same thing when I ran it before.
It's not a bug either, I'm almost certain that's just part of how hyperSLI is designed.

As for OCing, I don't remember enough about it to recommend much to you.
In general, don't use too much VTT voltage and make sure temperatures are okay. Under 70C in general use is pretty good.


----------



## Nico38

OK, thanks. Will go on without HyperSLI when needed to run 64bits VM.

Now, time to OC !


----------



## jetpak12

Here's a guide from KingT for OCing Core 2 Duo: http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/3080#post_13339125

I wouldn't go straight for 533MHz on the FSB, maybe try around 450 (or even lower, depending on your RAM) and go up from there. Getting a stable FSB is one of the trickier parts of overclocking these CPUs, but you should be able to get your Duo to sail past 4GHz without much issue. I had an E8400 E0 on a P5Q Pro that did 4 GHz pretty easily.

Good luck and let us know if you have any specific issues once you start, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## noobee

Sorry, this question might be a bit odd or inappropriate (not sure) but I was wondering if you guys think your hardware has significant value. I looked on ebay and sites like that and it seems like the hardware can get a few bucks.

I'm trying to decide whether to sell my system separately to raise a bit more money for a Z97 mini-itx system. I have two sets of memory so I thought to at least sell one. I bought four sticks (to make 8gb) when my Crucial RAM stick was deemed bad. I didn't want to use just 2gb so I looked online and found four sticks of HyperX used. A good find.

But, honestly, I don't like my big mid tower ATX case and the big heatsink in there.







-> Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme cooler.
I could mod the case but I thought my PSU is past the 5yrs warranty and I don't want to overclock in case I sell. It would be best to state to sellers, I don't or didn't overclock? I only tried it briefly but it's at stock now. Everything works, though.

I get these temps:
core 0 - 57
core 1 - 58
core 2 - 49
core 3 - 49

That's not typical, though. I have tons of tabs open, some software running too.

Usually, I am at 42 - 47 range for the four cores.

My GPU, Geforce 7950 GT, is at 48 C.

CPU temp: 49 C.
Motherboard (P5Q - vanilla): 34 C.

Can anyone give me any advice? I guess the question is, is the return so low, might as well keep it for a 2nd system or with cpu, mobo and RAM, I can pay for the new cpu or something like that (if you follow me)?


----------



## jetpak12

If you want an appraisal for your entire rig, I think the best place would be to make a thread in the Appraisals section of the OCN Marketplace. Those guys have a much better idea of how much different parts are worth.

But personally, I'd say socket 775 has held decent value (at least for me since I use it and like it







), and for the higher end parts. For a Q6600 though, I think they go for around $50 (there are a few listed on the OCN marketplace actually right now), and maybe the same for the board (more unsure for that). I sold a P5Q Pro for around $60 (iirc) two years ago.

I will be looking to sell at least my motherboard in the next few weeks if I can find a good deal on a few new parts I've been looking at, so if I do sell I can post back if you want. But it'll probably be about a month or so until I get a new rig and actually sell the parts I've got, if you can wait that long.


----------



## jetpak12

Here's a sneak peak for my new (to me) build!



Anyone know good single-threaded CPU benchmarks? I'd like to see what kind of IPC differences I will see this platform over P45.

*EDIT:* Here's my new build: http://valid.x86.fr/zclx0w Xeon inside.








It was easy-peasy to set up, didn't even have to (re-)install any drivers.


----------



## ocman

*@ jetpak12* Nice XEON there!

I busy with work lately. Good news, I have finally sold me 3930K locally for $480 cash.

Still got my 4770K, and now I looking into ASUS Z97 Deluxe (NFC and WLC), but the price is ridiculously high $400+tax...

I will be waiting for the back to school sale or Christmas sale to get that board.

All the best to All!


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks.









Good luck with Z97, I would definitely have gone with one instead if I had the money. I think I'm permanently attached to ASUS Deluxe models from now on, based on how well they've been treating me.









I'm currently looking out for a used 290(X), once I can get some income.


----------



## f-bone

Hi guys! So glad to have found this thread! Congratulations on your hard work.

I really need your help with my Asus P5Q (vanilla version) hackintosh..

CPU: E7600 (3.06GHz), 8GB ram, nvidia 460GTX..

I can run my system using multibeast with EasyDSDT but want to go more "native"..

Is the 2009 modded bios for P5Q provided in the beginning of this thread "OSX ready"? If so do I also need a DSDT.aml file for Mavericks?

Please guide me.

BR,
George


----------



## TygaS

Anyone have a bios mod for Asus P5Q3 Deluxe with SLI ready ?

I know it exist, but i dont find the download :s


----------



## jetpak12

You don't need a BIOS mod to enable SLI. Its just a patch you install to override a few files in the Nvidia drivers. There are a couple links you can try in the second post of this thread.


----------



## TygaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> You don't need a BIOS mod to enable SLI. Its just a patch you install to override a few files in the Nvidia drivers. There are a couple links you can try in the second post of this thread.


Yes i know, but if i change the bios, i dont need to install that software every time i install windows or upgrade nvidia drivers.

anyone can help me? :s


----------



## Reuma

I wouldn't recommend a 290x tho







, hi all again, long time no see, I almost got recovered from the accident haha







, and done some upgrades to the PC too :3


----------



## jetpak12

Hey *Reuma*, good to hear from you again! Also glad to hear that recovery is almost complete.









*TygaS*, I'm not sure you can do a BIOS mod to enable it, but if you find out that you can, then let us know.


----------



## rus4u

Hi all!

I was thinking about overclocking my CPU but after looking at one like 50 pages guide online thinking is it possible to do for a person who has not done much in BIOS before?

This is what I've got btw : 

Is overclocking like super, super hard procedure? where do I start?


----------



## rus4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I was thinking about overclocking my CPU but after looking at one like 50 pages guide online thinking is it possible to do for a person who has not done much in BIOS before?
> 
> This is what I've got btw :
> 
> Is overclocking like super, super hard procedure? where do I start?


no p5q pro turbo owners can help?


----------



## jmcda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> no p5q pro turbo owners can help?


By the sounds of it, you should be able to get started overclocking easily.
I'm new to it myself, and am still waiting for some parts. I've been looking into it, but am finally getting around to do something about it (especially when I found there were contests and stuff).
You could start off by going into your bios and increasing your fsb by increments.
When you get to the point of increasing voltage, maybe keep it under 1.38, until you get to the point of fine tuning your overclock.
Make sure you have software to monitor your cpu temps, like cpuz and coretemp.
If you haven't checked out this guide yet, here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/225371/intel-cpu-essentials-collected-guides
You should also check out some of the overclock threads on here that give recognition for overclocking above certain speeds. Like the .5ghz overclock club, 1ghz overclock, and 4ghz club.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> no p5q pro turbo owners can help?


Overclocking isn't too hard, but I'd recommend doing some reading and research before you start, as there are a lot of options that can be confusing at first.

The main components are:
*FSB Frequency*: this will determine how fast your CPU will run, so higher will lead to a higher overclock. Also affects your RAM frequency.
*FSB voltage*: As the FSB frequency increases, you'll need to increase this voltage (recommended to not exceed 1.4V here).
*Vcore*: this is the voltage you feed your CPU. As CPU overclock increases, you'll need more (recommended to not exceed 1.45V)

And of course there are other settings that may need to be tweaked, but those are the core elements you need to work with. One thing to note is that FSB frequency basically determines how fast everything in your system will run, so it can be tricky. For example, your RAM may not want to go over 400MHz and therefore would limit you to how high you can set your FSB. I think trying to reach 400MHz on the FSB would be a good starting point, as that would bring your CPU up to 3.4GHz and should be pretty easy to achieve with these later Core 2 Quads. Plus your RAM is already running fine at 400MHz so there shouldn't be any issues there.

And as *jmcda* recommended, be sure to have software to monitor temps and try to stay under 70C at load. Intel Burn Test (IBT) and Prime95 are two popular methods for doing stress testing once you set a new overclock. Be ready to start seeing a lot of BSODs though as you try to dial in stable settings!

Best method to start is to start increasing FSB in slow increments, as mentioned. It should be pretty easy to start out, but as your get higher, you'll need exponentially higher voltage and temps will start to shoot up, so be careful.

And of course just start playing around with stuff and see what it gives you; each chip is different and will need different settings to get to a "high" OC. My Q9550 I could only get up to ~3.6 GHz for daily use, but others in this thread have gotten higher.

Good luck and post back if you have anymore questions!


----------



## rus4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> By the sounds of it, you should be able to get started overclocking easily.
> I'm new to it myself, and am still waiting for some parts. I've been looking into it, but am finally getting around to do something about it (especially when I found there were contests and stuff).
> You could start off by going into your bios and increasing your fsb by increments.
> When you get to the point of increasing voltage, maybe keep it under 1.38, until you get to the point of fine tuning your overclock.
> Make sure you have software to monitor your cpu temps, like cpuz and coretemp.
> If you haven't checked out this guide yet, here it is: http://www.overclock.net/t/225371/intel-cpu-essentials-collected-guides
> You should also check out some of the overclock threads on here that give recognition for overclocking above certain speeds. Like the .5ghz overclock club, 1ghz overclock, and 4ghz club.


already readng some guides, thanks a lot for your reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Overclocking isn't too hard, but I'd recommend doing some reading and research before you start, as there are a lot of options that can be confusing at first.
> 
> The main components are:
> *FSB Frequency*: this will determine how fast your CPU will run, so higher will lead to a higher overclock. Also affects your RAM frequency.
> *FSB voltage*: As the FSB frequency increases, you'll need to increase this voltage (recommended to not exceed 1.4V here).
> *Vcore*: this is the voltage you feed your CPU. As CPU overclock increases, you'll need more (recommended to not exceed 1.45V)
> 
> And of course there are other settings that may need to be tweaked, but those are the core elements you need to work with. One thing to note is that FSB frequency basically determines how fast everything in your system will run, so it can be tricky. For example, your RAM may not want to go over 400MHz and therefore would limit you to how high you can set your FSB. I think trying to reach 400MHz on the FSB would be a good starting point, as that would bring your CPU up to 3.4GHz and should be pretty easy to achieve with these later Core 2 Quads. Plus your RAM is already running fine at 400MHz so there shouldn't be any issues there.
> 
> And as *jmcda* recommended, be sure to have software to monitor temps and try to stay under 70C at load. Intel Burn Test (IBT) and Prime95 are two popular methods for doing stress testing once you set a new overclock. Be ready to start seeing a lot of BSODs though as you try to dial in stable settings!
> 
> Best method to start is to start increasing FSB in slow increments, as mentioned. It should be pretty easy to start out, but as your get higher, you'll need exponentially higher voltage and temps will start to shoot up, so be careful.
> 
> And of course just start playing around with stuff and see what it gives you; each chip is different and will need different settings to get to a "high" OC. My Q9550 I could only get up to ~3.6 GHz for daily use, but others in this thread have gotten higher.
> 
> Good luck and post back if you have anymore questions!


thanks for your reply, very usefull


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> no p5q pro turbo owners can help?


Check out my OC template with stability testing method:
http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260

Cheers.


----------



## rus4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Check out my OC template with stability testing method:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260
> 
> Cheers.


thanks a lot for your reply, is it post number 2267
http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260#post_12705525 ?


----------



## rus4u

guys what about this post?
http://www.overclock.net/t/62564/intel-cpu-stable-overclock-for-overclock-net/560#post_6435237
the very first one on the page? is this how to overclock Q9950 2.83 to 3.825Ghz and what the settings should be?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> thanks a lot for your reply, is it post number 2267
> http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260#post_12705525 ?


Yes post 2267, is my quick & dirty guide based on my personal experience with Q9550 and P5Q PRO motherboard, max stable Im Prime 95 large FFT test was 453MHz FSB, these bards cannot get FSB higher with C2Qusd proccesor, only P5Q-E, Premium and Deluxe models can as they have more advanced CPU GTL options in the BIOS.

CHEERS.


----------



## Reuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> only P5Q-E, Premium and Deluxe models can as they have more advanced CPU GTL options in the BIOS.
> CHEERS.


Always wanted one of those some years ago and nowadays







,afaik they are great Oc boards and also with a beautiful design and appearance.


----------



## jmcda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rus4u*
> 
> guys what about this post?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/62564/intel-cpu-stable-overclock-for-overclock-net/560#post_6435237
> the very first one on the page? is this how to overclock Q9950 2.83 to 3.825Ghz and what the settings should be?


That's right, depending on the capacity of your motherboard that's pretty much what an overclock looks like.


----------



## Reuma

Btw guys remember all that stuff I found like a year ago in the trash, at a local PC store, I've just found today a 9800GX2 LOL while I was walking with some friends of mine near the store at night I remembered when I found the stuff and was like "lets go to check if there is something useful" (Like for example a 775 P4X, X4X mobo hahahaha) and found the baby in a box with some old generic PSUs and some Molex to Sata Wires, its dirty as hell and the fans spin but there is no image, Im going to try to fix it if I can and It will go to my older E8500 w/ P5Q PRO TURBO rig.


----------



## ivanz

hello, guys. help

mb asus p5q3 deluxe:

support ddr3 1600 on fsb 400 only (use cpu with fsb 1600)? on cpu with fsb 1333 is not support?

how it supports 16 Gb (4x4 sticks ddr3 1600) - anyone tried? how it works? (in manual write: "This motherboard does not support modules made up of 128Mb chips")

third pcie x16 black with expansion card take affect (influence) (on video card at pcie x16 blue? (drops 16x to 8x or 1x)?


----------



## ivanz

I want to try kingston (4 stickks) low profile - KVR16LE11L/4 (not registered) or KVR16LR11S8L/4 (registered). Registered is better?


----------



## jmcda

I'm trying to get this x5460 overclocked. Eventually to 4.1ghz. But I can't seem to get the hang of it.
I tried changing cl to 444-12 for 366fsb with ram freq713 or so (the lowest on the drop box in bios). I tried following the guide, but no luck. Then again, I'm a newb to overclocking. Suggestions?
I have:

x5460
p5q pro turbo
1gb 667mhz ram (4)
It's the new relic in my sig. Also can't seem to get the 4gb of 800mhz ram to work, so am using old 1gb 667mhz sticks.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> I'm trying to get this x5460 overclocked. Eventually to 4.1ghz. But I can't seem to get the hang of it.
> I tried changing cl to 444-12 for 366fsb with ram freq713 or so (the lowest on the drop box in bios). I tried following the guide, but no luck. Then again, I'm a newb to overclocking. Suggestions?
> I have:
> 
> x5460
> p5q pro turbo
> 1gb 667mhz ram (4)
> It's the new relic in my sig. Also can't seem to get the 4gb of 800mhz ram to work, so am using old 1gb 667mhz sticks.


I'll throw a few things out there. But we need more info like your other settings offer more help.

What is you're North Bridge voltage? I needed a little more juice for 4 sticks of ram regardless of speed.

I would give up on that 667 ram. Its not going to get you to 4.1ghz. Try to figure out why the Corsair won't work. Try one stick at a time and see if they can work at stock speed first, then up to 864. Loosen the timings to 5-5-5-18 and if you get the OC you want, you can tighten them later. If both chips work by themselves, but not together, try the other pair of ram slots on the mobo.

How are you testing stability and are you testing the ram before the cpu? I use hci memtest in windows for ram testing.


----------



## jmcda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skora*
> 
> I'll throw a few things out there. But we need more info like your other settings offer more help.
> 
> What is you're North Bridge voltage? I needed a little more juice for 4 sticks of ram regardless of speed.
> 
> I would give up on that 667 ram. Its not going to get you to 4.1ghz. Try to figure out why the Corsair won't work. Try one stick at a time and see if they can work at stock speed first, then up to 864. Loosen the timings to 5-5-5-18 and if you get the OC you want, you can tighten them later. If both chips work by themselves, but not together, try the other pair of ram slots on the mobo.
> 
> How are you testing stability and are you testing the ram before the cpu? I use hci memtest in windows for ram testing.


I ditched the ram overclocking and set voltages:

cpu v1.32 with fsb400
fsb v1.2
nb v1.1
dram v1.8

It gives me 3.8ghz. I can't seem to get any further.http://valid.canardpc.com/gpty8r
When I try the corsair 800mhz the system crashes after the os loads, if it gets that far. That's with ram timings and freq on auto.
Also, shouldn't I be able to get things like turbov to work? Express gate works fine, but with turbo v I get dll error.


----------



## skora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmcda*
> 
> I ditched the ram overclocking and set voltages:
> 
> cpu v1.32 with fsb400
> fsb v1.2
> nb v1.1
> dram v1.8
> 
> It gives me 3.8ghz. I can't seem to get any further.http://valid.canardpc.com/gpty8r
> When I try the corsair 800mhz the system crashes after the os loads, if it gets that far. That's with ram timings and freq on auto.
> Also, shouldn't I be able to get things like turbov to work? Express gate works fine, but with turbo v I get dll error.


That CPU voltage is rather high for 400 mhz on the FSB. And if you are still using the 667 ram, that might be what's limiting your CPU overclock. Have you tried the Corsair 1 stick at a time?

Lets figure out the ram issue, then turn to getting more out of the CPU. If the X5460 is an engine in a car that can go 150, the 667 ram are tires that can only go 90 before blowing up. Bumping up the NB voltage to 1.3 might help too. I've run mine at 1.4 for 6 years, plenty of room for safe voltages yet.

For the rest of the settings, I had good luck starting with this template from KingT
http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/4580#post_15317562


----------



## lnrrgb

Longtime P5Q PRO owner. Found the thread while looking into recent W8.1 64bit install issues. Hoping to find better suited drivers, though I have yet to run into issues. Going to try to get everything working, before maybe trying with 32bit windows as well. Fresh install went great, and only see one unknown device - likely something to do with EPU-6. Did find a site where a guy got the EPU-6 running under 64bit W8, but have yet to try tackling it. I am running with Xeon X5460 (771<775 mod), and like I said, stable as far as I know under 8.1. Running with Nvidia 750 ti, a couple SSD's in raid 0 (for the hell of it), and only 4gigs of OCZ PC2-8500. Maybe I'll get to testing the overclocking scene later, as Ive got some watercooling equipment sitting idle somewhere.

I am kinda surprised there isn't more chatter about W8/8.1 in this thread, though I know this thread is more geared toward OC issues. I guess limited chatter is kind of a good sign We shall see L8r


----------



## KingT

As far as I know P5Q series motherboards do not support Win 8, I mean Asus has discontinued driver support for them.

But it would be nice if there's a way to use Win 8 stable on these P5Q boards, I am myself a former P5Q Pro and P5QC user.

Maybe soon I get my hands on a P5Q Deluxe and go for LGA 771 mod with a Quad Core Xeon processor.









CHEERS..


----------



## lnrrgb

Well, I am up and running, and have yet to stumble across any problems. W8.1 Pro set everything up, a couple windows updates later, it seems stable as ever. No problem with drivers, as far as I can tell. I have yet to plug my Oculus Rift in yet, but I don't think it will have any issues. I think everything is good to go, but I never really used some of the boards features, so I have yet to test those waters. I might run into trouble down the road, but I'll be backed up, and can turn right around if needed.


----------



## SmOgER

I'am having some DDR3 ram stability issues with P5QC and FSB above ~430Mhz.
It's perfectly stable with 421FSB _1263Mhz 7-7-7-20 (X5460 @ 4Ghz),
but I get RAM related BSODs with 431FSB _1149Mhz 7-7-7-20 (X5460 @ 4.1Ghz).

CPU itself is rock stable in both cases, as it runs through prime95 small fft without a sweat.

current voltages:
vNB - 1.3V
vDimm - 1.62v (1.5v stock)

loosening the RAM timings doesn't seem to help much.

Can anyone relate or share some tips?

btw, what's the deal with some sources claiming that for 45nm quads _CPU margin enhancement_ needs to be set to performance mode? Based on my quick observations it's quite possible that it improves stability to some point... But what is this ASUS setting exactly doing anyway? I couldn't find any technical info about it.


----------



## DieMaske

Hello i have p5q pro there's that eatx12v i have connected 4 pin connector to it do i need connect 8 pin connector?
my pc:
asus p5q pro
core 2 duo e8400
Gigabyte r9 270
4gb a-data ram


----------



## lnrrgb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DieMaske*
> 
> do i need connect 8 pin connector?


Yes, or the system will not boot.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I'am having some DDR3 ram stability issues with P5QC and FSB above ~430Mhz.
> It's perfectly stable with 421FSB _1263Mhz 7-7-7-20 (X5460 @ 4Ghz),
> but I get RAM related BSODs with 431FSB _1149Mhz 7-7-7-20 (X5460 @ 4.1Ghz).
> 
> CPU itself is rock stable in both cases, as it runs through prime95 small fft without a sweat.
> 
> current voltages:
> vNB - 1.3V
> vDimm - 1.62v (1.5v stock)
> 
> loosening the RAM timings doesn't seem to help much.
> 
> Can anyone relate or share some tips?
> 
> btw, what's the deal with some sources claiming that for 45nm quads _CPU margin enhancement_ needs to be set to performance mode? Based on my quick observations it's quite possible that it improves stability to some point... But what is this ASUS setting exactly doing anyway? I couldn't find any technical info about it.


I had P5QC, Q9550 @ 3.9GHz, ad 2x 4GB HyperX Blu 1600MHz memory.

My rig was 100% stable with these settings:

Ai Overclock Tuner = MANUAL
CPU Ratio = 8.5x
FSB = 459MHz
STRAP= 400 or AUTO
DRAM freq = 1224MHz
DRAM Timings = 7-7-7-20 and the rest on AUTO

Vcore = 1.30V was enough for my processor
vPLL= 1.54V
CPU GTL = 0.63x
vFSB = 1.30V
vNB = 1.36V
vRAM = 1.66V
vSB = 1.10V
PCIE/SATA voltage = 1.50V

Load Line Calibration = ENABLED
CPU Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
PCIE Spread Spectrum = DISABLED
CPU Skew = AUTO
NB Skew = AUTO
Performance Mode

Here's a pic of memtest stability testinhg of RAM:



Hope this helps you.

CHEERS..


----------



## SmOgER

Hey,
thanks for the input.

I tried these settings but I'am gettting an BSOD straight away when trying to boot regardless of multi and vcore... Tough luck I guess, it just doesn't doesn't want to let me get it stable past 4Ghz for no reason at all...


----------



## SmOgER

It needs 1.4v VTT just to reach desktop with these settings... Again, CPU itself is stable, but it's always something related to memory controller being pain in the a$$.

It's ridiculous how come the same memory suddenly becomes unstable at certain FSB regardless of the voltages, ratios and timings.

1.5v VTT and [email protected] still crashing like crazy.

At one point I've set practically all voltages above the safe limits and would you believe, it was still unstable..,

EDIT4:

459x9
DDR3-1223
7-7-7-20-AUTO;
1.5v VTT, 1.44v NB, 1.66v vDIMM ---> terribly UNSTABLE. I'am tired of this nonsense frankly.

Again, at 421FSB RAM is fully stable as DDR3-1260 7-7-7-20.

Curious to find out what so drastic happens to memory controller above 421FSB which causes instability which can't be fixed even by aggresive overvolting... At 421Mhz it runs with ease, then suddenly it doesn't run properly with any timings, voltage and ram ratios at all. So I'am left with either conservative OC with big thermal/volt headroom or unstable system and nothing in between. ******* ram.


----------



## KingT

Drop CPU multiplier to 6x and test FSB 459MHz , also try out lower FSB like 450MHz.

If you find that your system is stable with 6x 450 or 459 MHz then upp multi to 8.5 or 9x and add Vcore to try to stabilize CPU overclock.

CHEERS..


----------



## SmOgER

Well that's the problem, I'am dropping the multi but it still unstable around 450FSB... prime95 blend fails instantly (8k runs fine) + random BSODs.
BTW, what are your jumpers at? Have you moved OV_CPU or OV_NB? They excessively increase voltage ranges, but I'am thinking maybe that leads to increased stability as a side effect as well...


----------



## KingT

No I havent touched OverVoltage jumper, and those were my exact settings.

Your problem must be in memory compatibility with motherboard, I had Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz modules.

Also I was able to run my RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 , 1.65V with 400MHz FSB, no problem at all, P95 stable blend and custom 4096 > 4096k test.

CHEERS..


----------



## DieMaske

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lnrrgb*
> 
> Yes, or the system will not boot.


yes it boots and works with 4 pin eatx but have problems with my pc


----------



## lnrrgb

I was just quoting the manual for the board. Asus claimed the board would not boot without the correct 8pin plugged in.... but I guess they were slightly incorrect. I would guess that if you are not using the right 8pin cable, you would see problems of some sort, or they would not give the warning. They were probably just covering the bases, saying it would not post at all. I would look for another PSU with the proper 8pin connector.


----------



## SmOgER

It would probably not boot only on certain circumstances. F.e. With 1600FSB CPU or overclocked RAM, but ASUS usually even includes a plastic cover for those 4 pins in case your PSU doesn't have a 8pin ATX connector.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> No I havent touched OverVoltage jumper, and those were my exact settings.
> 
> Your problem must be in memory compatibility with motherboard, I had Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz modules.
> 
> Also I was able to run my RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 , 1.65V with 400MHz FSB, no problem at all, P95 stable blend and custom 4096 > 4096k test.
> 
> CHEERS..


I just tried my Kingston HyperX Genesis (non-blu) 2x2GB 1333C7, and unfortunately it wasn't stable either...
Either this board is very picky about the RAM or I'am being extremely unlucky. Frankly I'am considering buying another DDR3 LGA775 mobo right now...


----------



## KingT

Why don't you use DDR2 RAM in that board, I have tried both DDR2 and DDR3, no performance difference, you will not notice it?

DDR2 @ 900MHz, 450MHz FSB, 5-5-5-15, it's very stable choice.

Memory controler is in North Bridge so your just might be weak.

CHEERS..


----------



## SmOgER

Well I don't have DDR2 memory on hand and the ones as fast as DDR3 are 1066+ CL5 and these are the only ones worth going for IMO, but they are even more expensive than new mobo considering I need at least 8GB.

BTW, do you still have that P5QC system?
Could you try prime95 blend test for some 2 hours?

I had mixed results with HCI Memtest, but prime95 blend almost always fails within 1-2 hours during large ffts pass.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> BTW, do you still have that P5QC system?
> Could you try prime95 blend test for some 2 hours?
> 
> I had mixed results with HCI Memtest, but prime95 blend almost always fails within 1-2 hours during large ffts pass.


I dont have P5QC, sold it and the Q9550 back in Feb 2012.

I have also used P95 for memory testing, custom 4096 to 4096K test with 6GB of dedicated RAM for the testing, always passed with flying colours.

Custom 4096K test is the best for stressing RAM and memory controller.

P95 Custom test w RAM @ 1600MHz 9-9-9-27, 1.65V, 6GB dedicated for the test, over 1h stable and manually terminated after 2h mark.



As you can see I had a pretty decent Q9550, stable @ 3.4GHz with stock VID 1.15V (LOAD)









And this very same Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz RAM I've been running overclocked for the last 2 years @ *2133MHz* 10-11-10-30, CR 1T, 1.65V on my 3770K system and Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen3 motherboard.

CHEERS..


----------



## SmOgER

Hm... Well you see both of mine Corsair Vengeance and HyperX Genesis kits barely overclock at all. I'am thinking that maybe variations in MCH timings on higher FSB in correlation with incorrect and non-overridable RAM subtimings (not all subtimings are shown in BIOS) causes the RAM to be unstable. If that's the case, then RAM sticks which are stable some margin outside of the rated specs (like yours) should work better, but you never know on which OEM chips you will stumble upon...









BTW, I tried using only one stick of DDR3 4GB, but it's not a one bit more stable than 2 x 4GB. This leads me to believe that indeed the problem is not with lack of NB/MCH voltage or its capabilities, but rather the problem mentioned above.


----------



## steo3

Hey all,
Ive been inactive on this site for over a year now, have forgotten about it completely xD.
I'm looking for help overclocking if anyone has the time an patience to help me








Cpu = Intel Q9550 Quad Core @ 2.83 Ghz Stock ( Temp is 39 idle, 50 on load ) [ Stock OC ]
Cooler = Arctic Pro 7
Mobo = Asus p5q Pro Turbo
Ram = 6gb Kingston Hyper X DDR2 @ 1066mhz
O.S = Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit Build 9600

Anytime i try to overclock, I get horrible crashes with a buzzing sound, sometimes blue screens and rarely the red screen.
All help is appriciated.
Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## SmOgER

Well I'am sure you should know that it doesn't work that way.









You gotta give us the template of your current BIOS settings, we don't even know how far you are overclocking it, in fact we don't know anything other than it is unstable on unknown settings...


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steo3*
> 
> Hey all,
> Ive been inactive on this site for over a year now, have forgotten about it completely xD.
> I'm looking for help overclocking if anyone has the time an patience to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu = Intel Q9550 Quad Core @ 2.83 Ghz Stock ( Temp is 39 idle, 50 on load ) [ Stock OC ]
> Cooler = Arctic Pro 7
> Mobo = Asus p5q Pro Turbo
> Ram = 6gb Kingston Hyper X DDR2 @ 1066mhz
> O.S = Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit Build 9600
> 
> Anytime i try to overclock, I get horrible crashes with a buzzing sound, sometimes blue screens and rarely the red screen.
> All help is appriciated.
> Thanks,
> Stephen


Read this, my OC template for P5Q Pro and Q9550, with stability testing methodology.

Word of an advice, lower RAM speed to 667MHz before you start to OC, as when your RAM is already @ 1066MHz and you start to rise FSB, your RAM automatically start to OC with it and goes above its rated speed of 1066MHz.

But when you set RAM to 667MHz sor FSB of 333MHz, and then start rising your FSB , for example to 400MHz, your RAM will automatically go to 800MHz (FSB : RAM ratio 1:1) and your CPU would be @ 3.4GHz (8.5 x 400MHz FSB) , for FSB 450MHz your RAM would be 900MHz. and CPU @ 3.85GHz etc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/773046/official-asus-p5q-pro-turbo-pro-turbo-owners-club-all-asus-p45-mobo-owners-welcome/2260#post_12705525

CHEERS..


----------



## DieMaske

yea it had plastic cover and heres my pc specs


----------



## PociCZ

Hi.
I have ASUS P5Q Turbo and I´m trying to find mBIOS for this board, but some download a topic links from the first post are dead... I have found only one downloadable archive, but rom for my mobo is not included :-(. Can someone share bios for *ASUS P5Q Turbo* ??? Thank you


----------



## ocman

@PociCZ i am sorry that I do not have any backup of the modded BIOSes. I searched and found them through google search.

Excuse for the delay in replying as I was busy with work.


----------



## Artcore101

!!!! moded bios files for P5q pro and p5q deluxe !!!!

Hello

First ... all this is a very informative.. helped me out a lot ! THX !

So .. i still have 2 older systems with Asus P5q Pro and p5q Deluxe im my mancave as guest gaming Pc´s.
They are both OC´d to their maximum and are up for the task !!
Running all new Games in high to ultra settings.

Now here is my question..... has anyone still got the moded bios files for P5q pro and p5q deluxe ??
all download links arround here are dead ...

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artcore101*
> 
> Now here is my question..... has anyone still got the moded bios files for P5q pro and p5q deluxe ??
> all download links arround here are dead ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I have found on my computer this Ket's collection of modded BIOS files for all P5Q series models:

Download and extract files from zip.

*P5Q Series mBIOS collection.7z*

CHEERS..


----------



## Artcore101

Very nice !! Thx allot.









Hope this gona help me out a bit with Ram instability.

Btw this are my current P5Q Pro setup and settings.

P5Q Pro (2102 Bios)but goin for 2102 mBios
Cpu q9400 2.66 Ghz Stock
Ram OCZ 2p1066lv4gk (PC2 8500) could do 555 at 5,5,5,18 @1.8V (yeah .. right)
Gtx 660ti 2gb

Cooling
Aero Cool T-Gun Pro , big side fan + 2 internal
6 Heatpipe Asus something someting CPU cooler
Asus Northbridge cooler.
All thermal pastes renewed

is running right now @

multi x8
FSB 463
Vcore 1,368 V
GTL x0,61
PLL 1,54
FSBv 1,3
DRam 1,85
NB 1,3

All "OC" settings applied

This is resulting in ~3,7 GHZ 1:1 DRam 936 Mhz

Running small Prime 24/7 temp stable ~73°c
But blend test gives me BSOD afer 1-4 hours depending on itz mode i guess
Memtest is passing with no errors.
And yes if been trying all kind of mem settings .. NBv DRAMv FSBv and Timings , no better no whorse so Ram settings are all back to auto.
Anyway if been using this settings for 2 Years just for gaming BF3/4 and it did just fine.
I had about 3 BSOD´s and to be honest i already had more on my new haswell 4670K on stock settings







(what i already solved)

Oh yeah .. i was able to boot into system with FSB 510 ~ 4,08 Ghz @ 1.43 V (keept all other settings) but got was to hot for Air Cooling ofc.

This seems to be te FSB "wall"

Anyone got higher than this 510 FSB on a Q9xxx and p5q pro ?

533 or even 566 would be so sweet for a DRam 1:1 @ 1066/1110 Mhz









optional .. i got an Corsair h100 cooler push pull config whitch i could apply to my Oldy.

I know itz old .. and nobody cares about this old "junk" anymore ... but hey .. it still can keep up with a XBOX one !! lol to so called next gen Consoles.

So im glad bout any information u guys can give me ..

Regards


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Here are 3.8 - 3.9GHz (450 to 460MHz FSB) settings for you to try out..
> 
> FSB frequency = 450MHz
> CPU ratio = 8.5
> DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
> STRAP= AUTO
> DRAM freq= 900MHz << *VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE*
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
> OC charger=Enabled
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO
> AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
> Performance level = 10
> 
> Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.8 - 3.9GHz,add a bit if you crash)
> CPU GTL = 0.63x
> PLL=1.54
> FSB voltage=1.30V
> DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
> NBv=1.30V
> SBv=1.2V
> PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
> CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
> CPU & NB skew=AUTO
> Load Line Calibration=ENABLED
> 
> All options in CPU Configuration like *C1E* and *SpeedStep* set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..
> 
> *Testing methodology:*
> 
> *1.* *First test these with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.
> 
> *2.* If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS *up your Vcore* and set *CPU multiplier to 8.5x*..
> 
> *3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..
> 
> *4.* Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..
> 
> *5.* If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*
> 
> P.S.: Your motherboard is not capable to run a Quad CPU over 460MHz FSB due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that are mandatory for stabilizing core that would error in Prime95 LARGE FFT test..
> 
> CHEERS..


Read this post, P5Q Pro is not capable running a C2Quad CPU higher than 450MHz FSB and stable in P95 BLEND / Large FFT.
Only P5Q Premium, Deluxe and P5Q-E models have advanced CPU GTL options in BIOS which are required for high FSB on C2Quad processors.

Max FSB I have booted in OS with Q9550 was 530MHz FSB on P5Q Pro and mobo died right after CPU-Z validation. (Check my sig)

CHEERS..


----------



## pit5000

This seems to be an interesting thread.

As I'm looking to rebuild a home server/htpc/game recording station/2nd gaming rig with my P5Q Pro, I thought I should stop by and say hello considering I'm an overclocking noob.

HELLO









Currently working on the parts:

MoBo: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Q9300
Memory: 8GB 800mhz, 4 DIMM's
GPU: Radeon 7750
Cooling: Cooler Master 120mm AIO Liquid Cooler
Case: Antec Three Hundred Two

Quick question too, what is a reasonable overclock I can achieve with this gear?


----------



## ocman

Hey guys, hope everyone is still doing well!

Got kinda a bad news... RIP my "Mr. Bargain 2010"

My motherboard has blown up on me two days ago when I came back from work... like what the f... with melted PCI slots and some usb headers, damaged my U3S6 addon card, and graphics card, so now I have trashed all of them together with the PSU and the chassis.

My latest plan was to get a new build this Christmas, but I guess I will have to start the progress a little sooner.

The HDDs and optical drives are still good so I am keeping them for the new build... while the CPU cooler is not damaged but it is no good for the new build, and the CPU too... so I am selling them locally probably.

I was not happy with the incident, as the burning smell is still stuck in the room.

*@pit5000* Don't expect you can overclock it to more than a 1GHz... 500-800 MHz overclock should be achieveable with the usual.

ocman


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pit5000*
> 
> This seems to be an interesting thread.
> 
> As I'm looking to rebuild a home server/htpc/game recording station/2nd gaming rig with my P5Q Pro, I thought I should stop by and say hello considering I'm an overclocking noob.
> 
> HELLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently working on the parts:
> 
> MoBo: Asus P5Q Pro
> CPU: Q9300
> Memory: 8GB 800mhz, 4 DIMM's
> GPU: Radeon 7750
> Cooling: Cooler Master 120mm AIO Liquid Cooler
> Case: Antec Three Hundred Two
> 
> Quick question too, what is a reasonable overclock I can achieve with this gear?


With a quad on a p5Q pro, I think 450MHz FSB is about your limit.
This means that if your RAM will run 900MHz stable, you're looking at a max of about 3.4GHz.

If you don't want to spend too long tweaking, aim for 400MHz FSB and run your RAM at 800MHz as it is rated to run that and it will be easier to achieve stability.
That would put you at 3GHz.
Chances are, it will run this if you set FSB to 400MHz, RAM to 800MHz and that's it.
If not, try increasing the Vcore by a couple of notches and see if that gets things stable.
I use LinX to test for stability, run 20 passes at max memory usage and if it gets through that it should be fine for almost anything.

Sorry to hear that ocman, at least a used Q9650 might still make a little bit. I haven't looked at prices for those in forever though.
What kind of hardware are you looking at out of curiosity?


----------



## jetpak12

Wow, sorry to hear about that *ocman*! Do you know what caused the catostrophic failure? Pretty crazy that it took out all your add-on cards.









*pit5000*:
Like *Mike-IRL* said, 400 MHz FSB should be easy to achieve with low voltages and give you a good starting point for your overclock. Can work slowly up from there (in about 10MHz increments) if you'd like, but 400MHz should give a good degree of performance. Follow the testing methodologies others have described and you'll be in good shape.









In other news, my old 775 build is still alive! My brother visited this past weekend and used my P5Q3 and Q9550 as a basis for a new build. He hasn't decided on which GPU he wants to get, so he's using my other brother's old GTX460 for now. He is just trying to get a budget gaming PC put together on the cheap, so this should work well for now.









Would anyone like to give me some input on this? http://www.overclock.net/t/1517891/appraisal-asus-p5q3-deluxe-775-board-c2q-q9550 Mostly curious on how much this kind of tech goes for these days.


----------



## ocman

Sorry the delay in reply guys...

*@ Mike-IRL*

Q9650 still worth $150-$200 I guess, while I am thinking of building around the i7 4770K I have as I have sold the i7 3930K locally. The near future build's list goes like this:

ASUS Z97 DELUXE OR Z97 SABERTOOTH MARK 1

G.SKILL 4X8GB DDR3 2400-2666 RAM

SAMSUNG EVO 840 250GB X2

SEAGATE 4TB HDD (MIGHT GET A FEW MORE TO RUN IN RAID MODE OR FOR NAS)

LG 16X BLURAY BURNER X2

EVGA GEFORCE 970 GTX 4GB W/ ACX COOLER

EVGA 1200W PLATINUM PSU

COOLER MASTER COSMOS II ULTRA WITH USB3.0

CORSAIR H110 CPU COOLER

*@ jetpak12*

Not exactly sure of what triggerred the fire in the chassis (could be the PSU or mobo crapping out), but from the look of it, it seems like the USB port that is connected to Gigabyte wifi/bluetooth addon card blew up first and the small fire then burned part of the PCI slots right above it, and the U3S6 card got partially burnt turned black, so did the graphics cards, the plastic cover partially melted, and its PCB board partially turned black, and the replacement motherboard I got from ASUS became a write off as the standard 3 year warranty is done after year 2012. While the Corsair PSU I got for cheap went partially bad month before this incident, so I trashed all those parts. Oh well...


----------



## jetpak12

No problem ocman, we know you're busy. Good to see you back.

You should go for the 4790K instead of 4770K (Haswell refresh, Devil's Canyon). I believe they cool better than the 4770K. Or do what I did and go X58+Xeon.


----------



## ocman

@jetpak12

Good suggestion, I can just wait for USB3.1 mobos with DDR4 to come out next year, and sell that i7 4770K now.

I do want to get greatest and latest that will last for another 5 years or so.

Or alternatively, go crazy and build upon that LGA2011 v3 (X99) platform.


----------



## jetpak12

Go crazy! I want to see X99!


----------



## Thepixel02

Can i get in even if i did not purchase a computer with P5Q PRO TURBO but i got it as a gift? And how do i join, do i have to post some CPU-z pictures?


----------



## jetpak12

Hi Thepixel02 welcome to OCN and the club.









I don't think there are any requirements to join, but we like sharing CPU-z and pictures of your setup if you'd like.









Also, this club isn't very active anymore because a lot of the members are moving away from their P5Q setups, but a few people will stop by from time to time to offer advice when people need it.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello Here.

if here is still life.

I have P5Q3 DELUX motherboard

and i need 475 Mhz on Memory RAM and i dont know NB voltage.

i need it for stability working and i need safety NB voltage.

I have G sKILL Sniper 1866 RAM

I try 11-11-11-37 timigns but system is crashing after 20m 30m 1h working .

and i relise that problem is NB voltage.
when i give it 1.26 system dont runing . 1.28 system runing but dont load windows. 1.3 windows load but crahsing faster. 1.36 windows startup but crash some 20-30 1h . i didnt give it more,
when NB voltage is Auto system is runing but crahsing same 1h or 2h.

So i need to stabil my memory 1900 Mhz and i need NB voltage

this is Risk lvl table
Blue
1.1 ~ 1.26
Yellow
1.28 ~ 1.40
Purple
1.42 ~ 1.58
Red
1.62 ~ 2.26


----------



## jetpak12

Have you tried changing FSB voltage? You'll need to increase it to get to 475 MHz on the FSB.

And what CPU are you using? You sure your CPU can run at the OC that 475 will take it to?

Also, don't go over 1.4V for FSB voltage and NB voltage for 24/7 use.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Have you tried changing FSB voltage? You'll need to increase it to get to 475 MHz on the FSB.
> 
> And what CPU are you using? You sure your CPU can run at the OC that 475 will take it to?
> 
> Also, don't go over 1.4V for FSB voltage and NB voltage for 24/7 use.


mmm FSB voltage? it was always Auto.
I have E5450 E0 stepping. and ofc







its can use 475 Mhz X9 why not? iv overclocked it w/o ram and running w.o any problem and stability. 4.0 Ghz for more i dont have good cooler atm.

so tell me one. when i have formal 1900 fsb for exemple . i made overclock like this 475x8.5 i have CPU 4.0 and FSB 1900. FSB voltage is Auto. NB voltage is Auto 2. and ram have 1333 Mhz system dont crashing.
and here is question. if i dont use that FSB 1900. low voltage on FSB voltage will be fine? i mean that 1900 FSB is formal w.o any using by memory and its dont need to change FSB voltage yes? if i dont overclock my rams 2.

when overclocking only CPU . FSB voltage dont need to change right?

like NB voltage. its only for memory.

iv never tryed to change FSB voltage. only tryed NB voltage and on 1.26 system was not run reset bios and give 1.28 system run but windows didnt load. than i give 1.3 windows load but system fast crash i give 1.36 system run windows load but crash in a 1-2h.

so if i give FSB voltage by hands its help NB voltage?


----------



## jetpak12

So your system is stable with 475 MHz with stock FSB voltage, but becomes unstable now that you're changing RAM settings?

I'd say still try increasing FSB, just go up by small amounts. I believe the stock (AUTO) setting is 1.20V. Just go up by +0.02V and see if it improves stability. If not, then increase by another step and try again.

Just something to try.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> So your system is stable with 475 MHz with stock FSB voltage, but becomes unstable now that you're changing RAM settings?
> 
> I'd say still try increasing FSB, just go up by small amounts. I believe the stock (AUTO) setting is 1.20V. Just go up by +0.02V and see if it improves stability. If not, then increase by another step and try again.
> 
> Just something to try.


maximum voltage 1.4?
and what about NB and SB voltages?


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> maximum voltage 1.4?
> and what about NB and SB voltages?


keep CPU and NB voltages under 1.45V for 24/7 usage.

Keep your CPU core temperatures under 75C in every situation.

SB voltage leave at default value, it does not affect overclocking stability.

For OC template and OC stability testing read these two posts:

Q9550 and P5Q Pro overclock template

P5QC DDR3 stable settings 1600MHz RAM

*PS:*

For *FSB over 450MHz on Quad Core* processors you need to find a *sweetspot between CPU GTL voltages and FSB voltage* (aka VTT voltage).

http://www.edgeofstability.com/articles/dfi_p35/gtl/gtl1.html

Because at FSB over 450MHz usually some core on the CPU fail in Prime 95 Large FFT test, to stabilize that core you need to finetune GTL voltage for that core.

I believe that your BIOS has two CPU GTL options:

CPU GTL 0/2 - finetuning for 1st and 3rd core

and CPU GTL 1/3 - finetuning for 2nd and 4th core.

So if for example in Prime 95 Large FFT test your first core (first worker in test) produce error, then in BIOS you need to change setting for CPU GTL 0/2.

That change can be either + or -, it's a matter of a trial and error.

If increasing GTL value from 0.63 to lets say 0.65, 0.67, 0.69 and so on does not help then you must try to decrease it to 0.61, 0.59 and so on until you find a sweetspot.

CPU GTL and FSB voltages are in corelation, if you have FSB voltage for example 1.30V and CPU GTL 0/3 at 0.63 then real GTL voltage is:

1.30 x 0.63 = 0.819V

So you see that by changing FSB voltage you immediately change real GTL voltage.

That's why when increasing *FSB voltage does not help* anymore in stabilizing CPU cores in Prime 95 Large FFT test then YOU MUST TUNE *CPU GTL voltage* for that core.

CHEERS..


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> keep CPU and NB voltages under 1.45V for 24/7 usage.
> 
> Keep your CPU core temperatures under 75C in every situation.
> 
> SB voltage leave at default value, it does not affect overclocking stability.
> 
> For OC template and OC stability testing read these two posts:
> 
> Q9550 and P5Q Pro overclock template
> 
> P5QC DDR3 stable settings 1600MHz RAM
> 
> *PS:*
> 
> For *FSB over 450MHz on Quad Core* processors you need to find a *sweetspot between CPU GTL voltages and FSB voltage* (aka VTT voltage).
> 
> http://www.edgeofstability.com/articles/dfi_p35/gtl/gtl1.html
> 
> Because at FSB over 450MHz usually some core on the CPU fail in Prime 95 Large FFT test, to stabilize that core you need to finetune GTL voltage for that core.
> 
> I believe that your BIOS has two CPU GTL options:
> 
> CPU GTL 0/2 - finetuning for 1st and 3rd core
> 
> and CPU GTL 1/3 - finetuning for 2nd and 4th core.
> 
> So if for example in Prime 95 Large FFT test your first core (first worker in test) produce error, then in BIOS you need to change setting for CPU GTL 0/2.
> 
> That change can be either + or -, it's a matter of a trial and error.
> 
> If increasing GTL value from 0.63 to lets say 0.65, 0.67, 0.69 and so on does not help then you must try to decrease it to 0.61, 0.59 and so on until you find a sweetspot.
> 
> CPU GTL and FSB voltages are in corelation, if you have FSB voltage for example 1.30V and CPU GTL 0/3 at 0.63 then real GTL voltage is:
> 
> 1.30 x 0.63 = 0.819V
> 
> So you see that by changing FSB voltage you immediately change real GTL voltage.
> 
> That's why when increasing *FSB voltage does not help* anymore in stabilizing CPU cores in Prime 95 Large FFT test then YOU MUST TUNE *CPU GTL voltage* for that core.
> 
> CHEERS..


ou man its so much helpfull. ill try it just 2-3 day i have exems and yesterday i spoil my windows by overcloking







and windows reinstalation was important







i dont need to crash my windows in exems period after it ill try everything and post here outcomes. and plz look this topic and lets overclock my sistem i think you have enought skills and same skills ppl are rare in 2014 for 2008 system overclock

this is my system.


----------



## Bonjovi

its looks cool for 2008







in 2014







wish its be 2009 year now and i could be the most powerfull pc owner in whole world









CPU : E5450 (Easy Overclock stepping) 4.0Ghz
CPU Cooler : Corsair H100 Extrem Performance
MB : P5Q3-DELUX
RAM : G.SKILL Sniper 2X4GB 1866 MHz
GPU : SAPPHIRE Vapor-X R9 280x
PSU : Enermax Revolution x't 730w
CASE : Colorful Raynor Tower G1


----------



## ClintE

I always use drive imaging software to take a snapshot of the system before testing anything that might adversely affect Windows, like overclocking or trying out interesting new software. Don't have to go through the entire clean install of Windows that way. Since installing the SSD, it only takes about 15-20 minutes to dump the Windows drive to the array including image verification and restarts.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> and *plz look this topic and lets overclock my sistem* i think you have enought skills and same skills ppl are rare in 2014 for 2008 system overclock
> 
> this is my system.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> its looks cool for 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish its be 2009 year now and i could be the most powerfull pc owner in whole world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU : E5450 (*Easy Overclock stepping*) 4.0Ghz


That's a really nice PC dude, congratz. I Still have my long time dead P5Q Pro motherboard , keeping it for the memory of a good times and fun OC









Sorry man but I really don't have time for overclocking your system, you must read my two tutorials and make best of what you learn.

"E0" is E and zero (0) , its not two letters E and O, and yes that is better stepping than earlier C1, but Xeons only came as E0 stepping.

Core 2 Quad equivalent to your Xeon CPU is Q9650 , it's basically identical CPU but on a LGA 775 socket. Q9650 came with C1 and latter E0 stepping.

As your E5450 has 9x multiplier, then for you it's an easy OC to 4GHz, you need only 445MHz FSB for that. (445 x 9 = 4005MHz)

Problem could be memory as 775 systems are known for RAM speed limits, even DDR3 would be hard to push above 1600MHz.

If you have 445MHz FSB your RAM would be at 1780MHz, so that RAM speed could cause crashes and lock ups.

If it does I advise you to lower RAM speed to 1335MHz for 445MHz FSB.

As for NB voltage you don't need more than 1.32V, for 445MHz FSB.

Good luck.

CHEERS..


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> That's a really nice PC dude, congratz. I Still have my long time dead P5Q Pro motherboard , keeping it for the memory of a good times and fun OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry man but I really don't have time for overclocking your system, you must read my two tutorials and make best of what you learn.
> 
> "E0" is E and zero (0) , its not two letters E and O, and yes that is better stepping than earlier C1, but Xeons only came as E0 stepping.
> 
> Core 2 Quad equivalent to your Xeon CPU is Q9650 , it's basically identical CPU but on a LGA 775 socket. Q9650 came with C1 and latter E0 stepping.
> 
> As your E5450 has 9x multiplier, then for you it's an easy OC to 4GHz, you need only 445MHz FSB for that. (445 x 9 = 4005MHz)
> 
> Problem could be memory as 775 systems are known for RAM speed limits, even DDR3 would be hard to push above 1600MHz.
> 
> If you have 445MHz FSB your RAM would be at 1780MHz, so that RAM speed could cause crashes and lock ups.
> 
> If it does I advise you to lower RAM speed to 1335MHz for 445MHz FSB.
> 
> As for NB voltage you don't need more than 1.32V, for 445MHz FSB.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> CHEERS..


yea same here im not gonna sell this system. im looking future 2011 new socket on good DDR4 memory after 1-1.5y. because at this moment this system is really naice. 1600 mhz ram 4.0 cpu r9 280x video and i can play any game its cool.
==========================================================
i know how to overclock my system full stability on 4.0. on 4.0 problem is only memory rams. if i soulv that problem i can say i can do 4.0 mhz easy.

but after 4.0+ making problems. ill use your tutorial about 4.0 +.

i just can give 1.22 v CPU voltage . 445 FSB and others Auto" CPU overclock is 100% stability. but ! i must have 1303 Mhz ram. when im incressing rams starting problems. i dont know why.

this Motherboard Have 2000Mhz for ddr3 ram. what you think its not for 24/7 stability worck? and in future i cant make it? more than 1600 i mean.


----------



## KingT

Just don't bother with RAM, set it to lower peed , it won't make any difference in real life usage.

775 socket was never ment ot be a high RAM speed platform, especially with DDR3.

It's because when P45 chipset came out, DDR3 RAM also just made it's debut, and back then 1600MHz DDR3 was considered very high speed, like today's DDR3 2666Mhz.

That 2000Mhz memory speed was just for marketing of the motherboard, in real life that's almost impossible to achieve.

CHEERS..


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, P45 chipset doesn't see much benefit over 1066MHz (about the limit of DDR2), or even much over 800MHz with certain settings. Even my current platform, X58, which came after P45/X48 doesn't see much benefit after 1333/1600MHz or so. It wasn't until Intel started improving the integrated memory controller (IMC) with each CPU generation following Sandy Bridge that people were able to achieve meaningful benefits with higher RAM speeds that you see now.

*Bonjovi* Nice system, thanks for sharing pictures! 280X is still beastly, and the Vapor-X model is very nice.








Quote:


> CPU : E5450 (Easy Overclock stepping) 4.0Ghz


I know E0 doesn't started for Easy Overclock, but I like it.







And some X54x0 Xeons did come in C1 stepping.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *Bonjovi* Nice system, thanks for sharing pictures! 280X is still beastly, and the Vapor-X model is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know E0 doesn't started for Easy Overclock, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some X54x0 Xeons did come in C1 stepping.


yea. this old system makes me great. really great. because after 6 years and they are powertfull and much better than any I3







dont matter TH .

that Vapor X is really amaizing card just when you own it and on your hand so high class it is high lvl of video card structur and delicate architecture.

i dont like X54X0 because its need to much power + they are to much hot.

now i have exems and i dont need problem on pc after exems ill show you all my tests and benchamrs


----------



## benjamen50

I'm so happy that I got my Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 working on 3.6 GHz, using 1.42 volts though.

P5Q Deluxe motherboard is such a beast.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm so happy that I got my Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 working on 3.6 GHz, using 1.42 volts though.
> 
> P5Q Deluxe motherboard is such a beast.


I gave up on my warm-running q6600. Couldn't afford / didn't like the idea of pouring water into the computer. X5470 on air running quiet and cool at 4GHz.

6600 is in a small box with excellent airflow running stock around 50C, 5470 rarely breaks 35.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> yea. this old system makes me great. really great. because after 6 years and they are powertfull and much better than any I3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont matter TH .
> 
> that Vapor X is really amaizing card just when you own it and on your hand so high class it is high lvl of video card structur and delicate architecture.
> 
> i dont like X54X0 because its need to much power + they are to much hot.
> 
> now i have exems and i dont need problem on pc after exems ill show you all my tests and benchamrs


Sounds good, looking forward to your benchmark results and good luck on exams!


----------



## Bonjovi

what you think about this?
1.22 CPU voltage. others everything is Auto. FSB 443









To night ill try it to 500 FSB. 9. for 4.5 i think 1.30 v or 1.32 will be bought . but not stay for 24/7

i have Corsari H100 . just they dont have on original performnse fans they are so screaming. i have low profile roswell silence 140mm blue led fans.
=================================================





i have a question. can i stabil my RAM at 1600 Mhz? w.o any crash? as i heared 1600+ mhz rams is problem on 775 socket. and what about 1600 or 1550-1600 mhz rams ? can i run tham 24/7?


----------



## Bonjovi

*System :*
*Windows 7 (64bit)
CPU : E5450 (E0 stepping)
CPU Cooler : Corsair H100 Extrem Performance
MB : P5Q3-DELUX
RAM : G.SKILL Sniper 2X4GB 1866 MHz დეგრადირბეული 1326 Mhz
GPU : SAPPHIRE Vapor-X R9 280x
PSU : Enermax Revolution x't 730w
CASE : Colorful Raynor Tower G1*

*This Tests are Ran on normal system w/o Air them OFF and other drivers off. on this tests every drivers are running . its like normal windows up and ready to play*

*3D Mark Vantage Performans Run :
GPU Score : 30402 . GPU Score : 15927 P Score : 24773*



*3D Mark 11 Performans Run :
GPU Score : 11135. GPU Score : 5408 P Score : 5340*



*Fritz Chess Benchmark :
Score 10998*



============================================================================================

Later ill and Easy. and Extream Run tests
P.S
also ill upload P5Q3-DELUX 442- 445 FSB overclock Bioss

This System Is Ready 24/7 working


----------



## meaantje

might be getting my parents old computer. WIll be my first solid computer (instead of my laptop)

P5Q pro
Q9550
4gb (800mhz ???) ram not sure about the speed
AMD HD6950

cant wait to start tinkering and overclocking.

What would happen if you change the CPU ratio? Why not raise that instead of the FSB speed?


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaantje*
> 
> might be getting my parents old computer. WIll be my first solid computer (instead of my laptop)
> 
> P5Q pro
> Q9550
> 4gb (800mhz ???) ram not sure about the speed
> AMD HD6950
> 
> cant wait to start tinkering and overclocking.
> 
> What would happen if you change the CPU ratio? Why not raise that instead of the FSB speed?


i can give it max 475 for 24/7 stability . after 475 starting some problems and its need more overclock skills to do it stability 24/7 now im just incresing core volt and nothing more









and its perfect 1.23 for 4.0 i think its really perfect

im lucky man for this CPU


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for sharing Bonjovi!









I only have saved benchmark runs with my Q9550+P5Q3 Deluxe using the Extreme (X) settings, so once you post those I'll share my scores. I had Q9550 @ ~3.4GHz at the time with two 6970s. It'll be interesting to see how they compare.

Also really nice to see how easy it is to achieve 4GHz on those Xeon CPUs.







I couldn't do it with my old Q9550. If I get my P5Q3 back from my brother sometime I'll definitely try the 771 mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaantje*
> 
> might be getting my parents old computer. WIll be my first solid computer (instead of my laptop)
> 
> P5Q pro
> Q9550
> 4gb (800mhz ???) ram not sure about the speed
> AMD HD6950
> 
> cant wait to start tinkering and overclocking.
> 
> What would happen if you change the CPU ratio? Why not raise that instead of the FSB speed?


Welcome to OCN and the P5Q Club meaantje.









That system is still quite potent and should be fun to play around with.







I think you mean changing the CPU Multiplier to overclock the CPU? Unfortunately on these CPUs Intel locked the multiplier, so your system is probably already running at the max multiplier and won't be able to go higher that way. 8.5x is the highest for Q9550. So you'll have to use FSB speed to OC on this platform.

And if you feel like you need more CPU performance, you can do the 771-775 mod like Bonjovi did and install a Xeon CPU. People have been getting great results from the swap, except it can be slightly technical, so research the mod before you think about trying it.


----------



## meaantje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bonjovi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have saved benchmark runs with my Q9550+P5Q3 Deluxe using the Extreme (X) settings, so once you post those I'll share my scores. I had Q9550 @ ~3.4GHz at the time with two 6970s. It'll be interesting to see how they compare.
> 
> Also really nice to see how easy it is to achieve 4GHz on those Xeon CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't do it with my old Q9550. If I get my P5Q3 back from my brother sometime I'll definitely try the 771 mod.
> Welcome to OCN and the P5Q Club meaantje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That system is still quite potent and should be fun to play around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean changing the CPU Multiplier to overclock the CPU? Unfortunately on these CPUs Intel locked the multiplier, so your system is probably already running at the max multiplier and won't be able to go higher that way. 8.5x is the highest for Q9550. So you'll have to use FSB speed to OC on this platform.
> 
> And if you feel like you need more CPU performance, you can do the 771-775 mod like Bonjovi did and install a Xeon CPU. People have been getting great results from the swap, except it can be slightly technical, so research the mod before you think about trying it.


thanks. It will just be to play around with. My laptop is preformance wise much better. Except for graphics.

how would faster RAM affect the overclock potential?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> i can give it max 475 for 24/7 stability . after 475 starting some problems and its need more overclock skills to do it stability 24/7 now im just incresing core volt and nothing more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its perfect 1.23 for 4.0 i think its really perfect
> 
> im lucky man for this CPU


we will see man. Hope to get some good things out of it. First clean the system up and repaste etc


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Thanks for sharing Bonjovi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have saved benchmark runs with my Q9550+P5Q3 Deluxe using the Extreme (X) settings, so once you post those I'll share my scores. I had Q9550 @ ~3.4GHz at the time with two 6970s. It'll be interesting to see how they compare.
> 
> Also really nice to see how easy it is to achieve 4GHz on those Xeon CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't do it with my old Q9550. If I get my P5Q3 back from my brother sometime I'll definitely try the 771 mod.
> Welcome to OCN and the P5Q Club meaantje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That system is still quite potent and should be fun to play around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean changing the CPU Multiplier to overclock the CPU? Unfortunately on these CPUs Intel locked the multiplier, so your system is probably already running at the max multiplier and won't be able to go higher that way. 8.5x is the highest for Q9550. So you'll have to use FSB speed to OC on this platform.
> 
> And if you feel like you need more CPU performance, you can do the 771-775 mod like Bonjovi did and install a Xeon CPU. People have been getting great results from the swap, except it can be slightly technical, so research the mod before you think about trying it.


im thinking about X5470 its have 10x multiplayer so with 445 i can take 4.4450 Mhz so easy







. but i think X series will be more hotter and will need more volt than its now.
and im really lucky about with this CPU because as you see its like a new yesterday made CPU. so low temperature so low Volt its need to be stability.

for future maybe ill take X5470 E0

and what is my maximum FSB that i can easy control system 450? 475?

and what about the rams? can i take 1700 rams? or dont do more than 1600 for stability 24/7


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> im thinking about X5470 its have 10x multiplayer so with 445 i can take 4.4450 Mhz so easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . but i think X series will be more hotter and will need more volt than its now.
> and im really lucky about with this CPU because as you see its like a new yesterday made CPU. so low temperature so low Volt its need to be stability.
> 
> for future maybe ill take X5470 E0
> 
> and what is my maximum FSB that i can easy control system 450? 475?
> 
> and what about the rams? can i take 1700 rams? or dont do more than 1600 for stability 24/7


Since you have a Delux model you could get FSB to 470 - 480MHz but you would need to fine tune CPU GTL voltages for CPU cores.

As for RAM 1600MHz is more than enough to OC your FSB , as you would probably underclock RAM anyways to around 1300MHz.

Now look at this beauty, Intel Skulltrail with Two Xeon E5430 processors (12MB, 2.5GHz).
My friend is selling but I have no cash as I have blown a hole in mu pocket by getting i7 4930K , Asus Rampage IV Formula and 4x4 GB 2133MHz CL9 G Skill Ripjaws Z .



CHEERS..


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Since you have a Delux model you could get FSB to 470 - 480MHz but you would need to fine tune CPU GTL voltages for CPU cores.
> 
> As for RAM 1600MHz is more than enough to OC your FSB , as you would probably underclock RAM anyways to around 1300MHz.
> 
> Now look at this beauty, Intel Skulltrail with Two Xeon E5430 processors (12MB, 2.5GHz).
> My friend is selling but I have no cash as I have blown a hole in mu pocket by getting i7 4930K , Asus Rampage IV Formula and 4x4 GB 2133MHz CL9 G Skill Ripjaws Z .
> 
> CHEERS..


as you see i dont have temperature problem. and what you think what is my maximum easy FSB? 450? or a little bit more?

and what about the rams. i cant take stability them on 1500-1600 mhz? easy overclock i mena


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Now look at this beauty, Intel Skulltrail with Two Xeon E5430 processors (12MB, 2.5GHz).
> My friend is selling but I have no cash as I have blown a hole in mu pocket by getting i7 4930K , Asus Rampage IV Formula and 4x4 GB 2133MHz CL9 G Skill Ripjaws Z .
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..










How much does a system like that cost now-a-days?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> as you see i dont have temperature problem. and what you think what is my maximum easy FSB? 450? or a little bit more?
> 
> and what about the rams. i cant take stability them on 1500-1600 mhz? easy overclock i mena


If you can, I'd go as high as you can on the FSB, that'll give you the most direct benefit to performance. Like KingT said, it'll stop being "easy" when you start getting into the 450+ range and you'll probably have to start playing with more advanced settings like the GTL voltages. So if you want the max "easy" OC, then just keep increasing FSB incrementally like you've been doing and keep bumping up the vFSB, vNB, vCore slowly until it isn't stable anymore. Just keep voltages below 1.4V.

You may be able to get higher than 450 that way, or you may not reach it. Just depends on your particular board.

And for the RAM, I would keep them low until you get a stable FSB that you like. And once you've got FSB stable, try and see if it will do ~1600MHz or not, and then drop them down to whatever it runs at. You'll see the greatest performance benefit from FSB OC, so I wouldn't be concerned to much about the memory speed. Focus on the FSB OC first.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much does a system like that cost now-a-days?


He is selling it for 150 Euros, Motherboard, two Xeon E5420 and 2GB od FB-DIMM RAM.

The most expensive part of this build is motherboard itself, it's pretty rare nowdays but very good (it has all overclocking options, and also with QX9775 processor you have unlocked multi).

Those Xeons are pretty cheap nowdays, around 30$ a piece.

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Some i7 4930K powaaaaahhhh










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















http://valid.canardpc.com/eqyzkb

CHEERS..


----------



## meaantje

officaly owner now









cleaning up the system now. Specs are not bad at all.


----------



## meaantje

alright i see there are only 2 fan connectors on the motherboard and 1 pwr fan connector. Im getting 3 case fans now. How have you guys got your case fans plugged in/configuered? Am i fine to just plug it into the pwr fan conector (i heared about people who did this and broke theire fan).

cheers


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meaantje*
> 
> Am i fine to just plug it into the pwr fan conector (i heared about people who did this and broke theire fan).


Yes, that is fine.

I had it done like that for 3 years (until my mobo died on me) , never had an issue with fans.

CHEERS..


----------



## meaantje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Yes, that is fine.
> 
> I had it done like that for 3 years (until my mobo died on me) , never had an issue with fans.
> 
> CHEERS..


thanks man will do. Now figuere out what kinda configuration to run. It seems like my North Bridge needs some extra cooling.

Tried running your 3.8GHz overlcock profile today and it worked great! Didnt have any problems running 3dmark. Didnt run stress tests yet tho.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9217589


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> He is selling it for 150 Euros, Motherboard, two Xeon E5420 and 2GB od FB-DIMM RAM.
> 
> The most expensive part of this build is motherboard itself, it's pretty rare nowdays but very good (it has all overclocking options, and also with QX9775 processor you have unlocked multi).
> 
> Those Xeons are pretty cheap nowdays, around 30$ a piece.
> 
> CHEERS..


Thanks, and yes, I mostly curious about motherboard value.









@meaantje

I can second what KingT said about the fan headers. I used all of mine on at once both the P5Q Pro and Deluxe with no problems.

And actually, on my current motherboard I need more fan headers than the mobo has available. So I got some PWR fan splitters to see if I can run two fans off one fan connector. I think the "best" solution would be to get a fan controller if you need to power a bunch of fans, but I don't need that kind of control and I'm not running at 100% on the fans anyway, so I should be fine.

And here's my 3DMark11 score on the eXtreme setting: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9217589
Q9550 @ 3.4GHz + 6970 = *X1824*.

I don't have the system anymore and I apparently only ran the Extreme setting and not the Performance setting, so you'll have to try the Extreme setting if you'd like to compare to my old rig.

Nice job on 3.8 OC though; hope you've gotten it nice and stable!


----------



## olly230

Will dx12 give the q6600 a new lease of life???


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Some i7 4930K powaaaaahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/eqyzkb
> 
> CHEERS..


X5650 powah (Westmere arch).










Spoiler: 6C/[email protected]






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> Will dx12 give the q6600 a new lease of life???


If it delivers on its promise of lower CPU overhead, it might.


----------



## Jumper118

Hi,
i am currently trying to overclock an E7400. I can get it to boot and run cinebench 11.5 at 433*10.5, but if i go up to 434*10.5 i can't even get into windows. i get the 0x000050 BOSD after the windows logo, but before the welcome screen. i am running a an asus P5Q deluxe and using the following settings:
CPU Ratio 10.5
FSB 433
PCIE frequency 100
FSB to NB Auto
DRAM FREQUENCY: [email protected] 6-7-6-21
CPu voltage 1.7V
CPU PLL 2V
FSB 1.4v
ram 2v
NB 1.4v
LLC Enabled

I've turn off spread spectrum and C states and pretty much everything else is on auto. any ideas?


----------



## jetpak12

Hmm, I think BSOD 0x50 refers to a memory error. Try setting DRAM to auto or loosen the timings little to see if that helps.

Also, you want ram at 1.8V, not 2V, and CPU voltage of 1.7V is really high! Do you need that much for 433 FSB?


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Hmm, I think BSOD 0x50 refers to a memory error. Try setting DRAM to auto or loosen the timings little to see if that helps.
> 
> Also, you want ram at 1.8V, not 2V, and CPU voltage of 1.7V is really high! Do you need that much for 433 FSB?


i think it might just be the limit of this chip tbh. i did a hell of a lot of tweaking last night, i even used set fsb to change frequency in the bios and i changed the ram timings many times. my ram is rated at 1066mhz 5-6-6-18. I wasn't too fussed about running super high voltages. i bought this entire rig just to overclock.


----------



## jetpak12

Well you must have hit your FSB wall then.









I know for my X58 system I can't get it to POST at or beyond 213 BCLK no matter what I do, even though 212 is fine. On my old P5Q, my CPU reached its limit before the FSB did, so I can't say what my limit was. But I'd imagine that these systems limit out in a similar manner.


----------



## Sliden

X5460 on ASUS P5Q, works great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







select 720p > 



If You do not see the video >>> MEGA



For the moment I have a FSB wall on a ASUS P5Q Turbo @ 445 fsb
I do not know how ?


----------



## masteratarms

@Sliden. I heard a long time ago that the P5Q problem with 1:1 FSB:Memory, I run at 450 5:6 with my deluxe. Also I read an article explaining GTL ref, it might help with your FSB wall. The artical said that you should adjust GTL ref to find the points where your tests show instability for upper and lower limits and then chose to stay in the middle of that range. Ofcourse this assume u can post and run tests.

I have this bios where it states that a rom for jmicron was inserted:
Based on latest P5Q Deluxe 2301 BIOS.

Changes:

- Replace memory table with P5Q Pro Turbo 602 table
- Update Intel RST O-ROM to v10.1.0.1008
- Replace P6 table with P6 table from P5Q Premium 2406
- Update JMicron to v1.07.28
- Update Marvell 88SE6121 to v1.1.0.L73
- Update Marvell Yukon to v6.6.2.3

However when I look at the specs for P5Q deluxe:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Southbridge
- 6 x SATA 3Gb/s
- Intel® Matrix Storage Technology with RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 support
Marvell 88SE6121
- 1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 for up to 2 PATA devices
- 1 x External SATA 3Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go)
Silicon Image Sil5723 (Drive Xpert technology)
- 2 x SATA 3Gb/s
- Supports EZ Backup and Super Speed functions
*Drive Xpert function is available only when the hard disk drives are set as data drives.
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_Deluxe/specifications/


Its not there, it is for the P5Q pro:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Southbridge
5 xSATA 3 Gb/s ports
Intel® Matrix Storage Technology Support RAID 0,1,5,10

JMicron® JMB361 SATA & PATA controller:
1 x Ultra DMA 133 / 100 / 66 for up to 2 PATA devices
1 x External SATA 3Gb/s port (SATA On-the-Go)
Silicon Image Sil5723 (Drive Xpert technology):
2 x SATA 3Gb/s ports
Supports EZ Backup and Super Speed functions
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P5Q_PRO_Turbo/specifications/


Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Sliden

@ masteratarms
Thanks for the answer

On my ASUS P5Q, no fsb wall problem, boot @ 530 fsb.

On my ASUS P5Q Turbo, I use the orinal bios and P5Q Series 5th Anniversary Bios Mod.
with two bios, FSB wall > 445

I would test with GTL, thank you for the idea.


----------



## Spookie321

Hey fellas
I am fairly new to PC building, and have just completed a new z97-A + 4790k build for my self, which was reasonably straight forward. I am very pleased with the result, especially as the overclock of 5Ghz is showing as stable!

Looking backwards I have an asus P5Q Rev 1.03g with an intel e7200 core 2duo, powercolor HD3850 and three 320gb HDDs running raid 1, 2GB RAM that I would like to reuse as a school PC for my son, but given new software I would like to upgrade the windows operating system to 8.1 ideally, or if forced win 7. Win XP works very quick on the current set up.

Has anyone here had any luck with 8.1 on a system similar to this?

Reading the windows compatibility checker appears to show 8.1 is fine with all my kit, but it appears a mixed bag on various forums as to whether it will work. It would be a shame to pay out for 8.1 to find it doesn't work, or is there a way of backwards installing 7 for no extra cash?

I suppose the alternative would be to buy new components if this does not go well. Nothing ventured noting gained....

Hopefully I have posted to the correct page on the forum. Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Sliden

> Spookie321

In bios :
.
-Advanced
.
-CPU Configuration
.
-Execute Disable Bit : *Disable*


----------



## ClintE

@Spookie321-

I've been running Win7 Pro on this P5Q-E w/ X5470 for quite some time now, very snappy.

You might want to up the ram for Win8.1 (yuck) or Win7; 2GB is a bit light for those os's. They'll run, but doing anything productive might be a bit slow.


----------



## jetpak12

@Spookie321

My brother is running my old P5Q3 with the Windows 10 Tech Preview without any issues, so I think Win 8.1 should be fine on your board.

I've heard Win 8 and 10 are lighter on resources than Win 7, so you might be able to get away with 2GB RAM, but that'll be cutting it close. My brother has 4GB RAM and Windows 10 runs very quick and smooth for him.

And you can't "downgrade" to previous Windows versions, but you can download full ISOs from Mircosoft's website and try out an OS for ~30 days, if you want to see if it'll work before buying.


----------



## Spookie321

Thank you everyone for your really useful advice.
I have downloaded the trial of 8.1 and will give that a try. At least using this route, if 8.1 doesn't work I will give 7 a try, as currently on the Asus web site they only have BIOS drivers for 7. The latest version is dated 2010/11/16 and is showing as Version 2209.
I fear I may have greater problems with the driver on my Powercolor HD 3850......
Many thanks again


----------



## mllrkllr88

Does anyone have any information regarding HARD board mods for the P5Q series boards? I have 4 P5Q series board that I have been using for DICE runs and I am looking to eek out a bit MOAR power (a few validation links in my sig of my highest clocks). I have noticed that all of thees board wont boot with a voltage greater than 1.85 volts, so I want to do some volt mods but I cant seem to find relevant info...any help?


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Does anyone have any information regarding HARD board mods for the P5Q series boards? I have 4 P5Q series board that I have been using for DICE runs and I am looking to eek out a bit MOAR power (a few validation links in my sig of my highest clocks). I have noticed that all of thees board wont boot with a voltage greater than 1.85 volts, so I want to do some volt mods but I cant seem to find relevant info...any help?


i presume you have the voltage jumper in the correct position to overvolt to 2.1v on the vcore?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> i presume you have the voltage jumper in the correct position to overvolt to 2.1v on the vcore?


For sure man! Bios settings over 1.85v-ish fail to post. This is a known problem with thees boards and someone figured out a voltmod to get 2.1++ but it appears to be lost in the net.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> For sure man! Bios settings over 1.85v-ish fail to post. This is a known problem with thees boards and someone figured out a voltmod to get 2.1++ but it appears to be lost in the net.


that is a shame. i have been past 1.75v on mine because i'm on air cooling still. good luck finding it anyway. you might want to post a link to it here if you do find it.


----------



## Blupi

Hi,

I'm upgrading an old rig build in 2008. Back then it had a crossfire with two HD 4850, but I got rid of it one. It was safely OC by a friend from 2.6Ghz to 3.2Ghz.. I've never had a problem with it.

As I'm upgrading my GC to a new one (see the second one on my rig), I decided to add some RAM from 4Go to 8Go as it'll certainly be the last time I uprade it. Problem is I chosed the RAM too quickly as I forgot to check timings and voltage.

I'm an amateur when it comes to OC but i have the basic notions, and I took care to read 101 topics on the forum







.

My actual RAM, as shown on my rig is a very nice pair of Patriot DDR2 PDC24G6400LLK running at 2.2v. I recently saw that timings weren't tighten to its official minimims. Bios was set on auto and used JEDEC#3 settings : 400Mhz 5-5-5-12. I put 400Mhz 4-4-4-12 2T as shows on the EPP settings, ran windows memory test for the night without a problem.

The real deal is that I ordered 2xGo Corsair Value DDR2 PC6400 running at 1.8v, with 5-5-5-18 for timings (VS4GBKIT800D2). Should I send them back directly, should I try them loosening timings and lowering the voltage to 1.8v ?
Also I've never updated the bios (rev1104) and am considering doing it.

If I have to change it, what ram should I take ?

Thanks

CPU vCore: 1.175v
CPU PLL: 1.50v
FSB: 1.10v
NB: 1.20v
SB: 1.10v (minimum)
SB-PCIE: auto
DRAM: 2.20v


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blupi*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm upgrading an
> 
> [I/700[/IMG]


the corsair ram will probably hold the tighter timings on 2.2v. if that doesn't work, you can either slow the Patriot to the same voltage and timings as the corsair or send it back and try to find some with the same timings as your current kit.


----------



## Blupi

Thanks I'll try it when it arrives then. If it does not, I've already looked for some with this low timings but as DDR2 ages it doesn't not exist anymore. As DDR3 is backward compatible on DDR2 motherboard, should I look into that ? This is where I get lost : does ram with higher frequency like a PC3-12800 800MHz which shows native higher timings will handle lower ones when underclocked to the patriot ?


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blupi*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it when it arrives then. If it does not, I've already looked for some with this low timings but as DDR2 ages it doesn't not exist anymore. As DDR3 is backward compatible on DDR2 motherboard, should I look into that ? This is where I get lost : does ram with higher frequency like a PC3-12800 800MHz which shows native higher timings will handle lower ones when underclocked to the patriot ?


you can use ddr3 in a ddr2 slot and there is loads of ddr2 on ebay and stuff like that.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blupi*
> 
> Thanks I'll try it when it arrives then. If it does not, I've already looked for some with this low timings but as DDR2 ages it doesn't not exist anymore. As DDR3 is backward compatible on DDR2 motherboard, should I look into that ? This is where I get lost : does ram with higher frequency like a PC3-12800 800MHz which shows native higher timings will handle lower ones when underclocked to the patriot ?
> 
> 
> 
> you can use ddr3 in a ddr2 slot and there is loads of ddr2 on ebay and stuff like that.
Click to expand...

No this is wrong. DDR3 is NOT COMPATIBLE with DDR2, either forwards or backwards. They have the same number of pins but they are keyed differently, so you can't fit DDR3 memory in a DDR2 slot.

Generally, better RAM speed will perform better than tigher timings, but lower timings do help performance too. I'd say that since you are running the Patriots without issue, just hold onto those if you can cancel the other order. You can try to see if you can run the same speed with lower voltage, you don't always have to follow spec exactly, since we are here at overclock.net.







But to answer your question, the only speed you'll be guaranteed to achieve is whatever spec the RAM is designed to run at, so it isn't safe to assume that a set of RAM will perform better than advertised until you get it and try it out yourself.


----------



## KingT

DDR3 RAM cannot be used in DDR2 motherboard and vice versa.

CHEERS.


----------



## Jumper118

oops, that was a massive fail by me there, i'm pretty sure i meant to say can't









anyway, on air cinebench r15 stable at 4.932ghz










http://valid.canardpc.com/5759eu


----------



## gmack

I just ordered a xeon 5430 any chance of grabbing the bios off you I want to give it a shot

Thanks Gary


----------



## dacomputernerd

Can anyone share a P5Q Pro bios that has Xeon 771 microcodes?

Specifically, I'm looking for support for the 45nm Xeon X5470.

Thanks!

Edit: Made my own.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/6390#post_23790388


----------



## dacomputernerd

Hey guys,
Sorry for the double post, I've got another question.

Does the P5Q Pro have issues with higher FSBs on Quad core processors?
I'm running Ket's modded "P5Q Series 5th Anniversary Special" BIOS patched with LGA771 microcodes, and a Xeon X5470 chip.

I'm having stability issues in windows, and P95 fails a Blend test within an hour.
Small FFT is 1 hour stable, and Memtest86 passed one round without errors.

*Running 425x8.5 = 3.61Ghz*

Edit:
I ran 475x8.5 completely stable on the E8500 Core2Duo that was previously in this board.
All supporting hardware was identical.
Ram has supported timings upto 500Mhz.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Sorry for the double post, I've got another question.
> 
> Does the P5Q Pro have issues with higher FSBs on Quad core processors?
> I'm running Ket's modded "P5Q Series 5th Anniversary Special" BIOS patched with LGA771 microcodes, and a Xeon X5470 chip.
> 
> I'm having stability issues in windows, and P95 fails a Blend test within an hour.
> Small FFT is 1 hour stable, and Memtest86 passed one round without errors.
> 
> *Running 425x8.5 = 3.61Ghz*
> 
> Edit:
> I ran 475x8.5 completely stable on the E8500 Core2Duo that was previously in this board.
> All supporting hardware was identical.
> Ram has supported timings upto 500Mhz.


I've been running an x5470 in p5q-e at 400x10 for months with no problems. Only settings changed from default are cpu voltage at 1.21875, cpu pll voltage at 1.54, fsb term voltage at 1.20, and nb voltage at 1.14. These voltages are only one or 2 steps up from default. When I first started using the setup, I ran memtest for a day or 2, then p95 for a couple of days, then finished off testing with a day of ibt. No errors during that entire week. The reason I don't go higher is because the 16gb kingston value ram doesn't like anything above 400. Successfully tested 8gb of gskill at 500x10 and above, but temps were too high for my taste, and system "feels" smoother with the 16gb of ram vs. 8.


----------



## dacomputernerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClintE*
> 
> I've been running an x5470 in p5q-e at 400x10 for months with no problems. Only settings changed from default are cpu voltage at 1.21875, cpu pll voltage at 1.54, fsb term voltage at 1.20, and nb voltage at 1.14. These voltages are only one or 2 steps up from default. When I first started using the setup, I ran memtest for a day or 2, then p95 for a couple of days, then finished off testing with a day of ibt. No errors during that entire week. The reason I don't go higher is because the 16gb kingston value ram doesn't like anything above 400. Successfully tested 8gb of gskill at 500x10 and above, but temps were too high for my taste, and system "feels" smoother with the 16gb of ram vs. 8.


I believe the P5Q-E has better voltage regulation then the Pro?
Your results are encouraging though. I hope the Pro isn't FSB limited.

*EDIT:*
Thinking about it logically, what components would see more stress with a Quad core vs Dual core?
-Lets leave cooling and TDP out of the equation, since this chip is currently putting out less heat and drawing less power then my Core2Duo was with higher voltages.


----------



## ClintE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> I believe the P5Q-E has better voltage regulation then the Pro?
> Your results are encouraging though. I hope the Pro isn't FSB limited.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Thinking about it logically, what components would see more stress with a Quad core vs Dual core?
> -Lets leave cooling and TDP out of the equation, since this chip is currently putting out less heat and drawing less power then my Core2Duo was with higher voltages.


I've heard the -e has better voltage regulation. I would think the northbridge and fsb would take the most strain.


----------



## dacomputernerd

I'm able to run at 400FSB with no issues, but even a small bump to 425FSB becomes unstable. Here's my post in the 771 mod thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> *Any tips for running at higher FSB rates?*
> I used to be able to run my C2D E8500 at 475x8.5 with relatively little voltage. I know Core2Quads overclock differently, as I assume 45nm Xeons do.
> 
> I got the Xeon X5470 stable at 400x9.5, but am having issues at 425x9.
> 
> Here is what I used for 400x9.5
> 
> vCore = 1.31875v (Bios) [results in 1.288v at idle, and 1.232v under load] {VTT=1.25v for my chip}
> PLL = 1.54v
> FSB Term = 1.12v
> NB Volt = 1.24v
> 
> Motherboard is P5Q Pro.
> Running 4x2GB sticks of G.Skill which are rated upto 500Mhz FSB, and I have tested them to 550Mhz with looser timings, on my C2D.
> 
> My best 425x9.0 result so far with slightly less then an hour stable of P95 blend has been:
> 
> vCore = 1.31875v (Bios)
> PLL = 1.56v
> FSB Term = 1.16v (which is actually closer to 1.18v in operation, as reported in HWiNFO64)
> NB Volt = 1.34v
> 
> I've been slowly ramping up the NB voltage with many test runs, and got all the way up to 1.44v (while adding a small fan to the NB heatsink along the way), with almost no change to stability.
> 
> To my knowledge, PLL voltage is used for clock transmission, and this is consistent with my findings. When bumping PLL from 1.54v to 1.56v I have seen increased stability in fractional clock speeds reported by HWiNFO64.
> 
> *What should I be trying next?*
> FSB Term voltage?
> I know 45nm silicon doesn't like too much VTT, and intel's own spec lists an absolute maximum of 1.155v.
> With Core2Quad 45nm chips, the accepted safe range in the OC community seems to be 1.2-1.45v.


Is there something specific to the P5Q Pro that I'm missing?


----------



## olly230

All power to you over clockers.
I only ever went for the easiest OC with a budget aftermarket cooler.

How do these boards game?

Are the old Q series Intel chips able to keep up with latest vcards?
If you are pushing the fsb then that is likely to mean that you can run cards better than the gtx660 before bottle necking becomes an issue?
Has anyone done any extreme oc gaming benchmarks?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Posting from my phone so i can't look it up now. Look into GTL ref voltages as i think you might only get one CPU gtl ref while the -E gets 2.
I don't know about 45nm VTT.
If you are not already, run the ram 1:1 to rule it out. I know you said it can do 550MHz on the c2d but getting your system stable could still be easier at 425MHz if your northbridge is causing the instability and you could dial it back up when you're stable.
I think it's the gtl ref voltage, try .63 or .67 to see which works better, that's what the two on the -E are set to from memory.
You may have a northbridge and cpu ref voltage, it's the cpu one you need to look at if i recall correctly. It's years since i had my 775 rig


----------



## dacomputernerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Posting from my phone so i can't look it up now. Look into GTL ref voltages as i think you might only get one CPU gtl ref while the -E gets 2.
> I don't know about 45nm VTT.
> If you are not already, run the ram 1:1 to rule it out. I know you said it can do 550MHz on the c2d but getting your system stable could still be easier at 425MHz if your northbridge is causing the instability and you could dial it back up when you're stable.
> I think it's the gtl ref voltage, try .63 or .67 to see which works better, that's what the two on the -E are set to from memory.
> You may have a northbridge and cpu ref voltage, it's the cpu one you need to look at if i recall correctly. It's years since i had my 775 rig


Yep, I was running the ram at 1:1 for these tests.

GTL ref on the P5Q pro is only for CPU. And IIRC only three choices are available.
0.61x, 0.63x, 0.65x.
You might be on to something here, as the intel spec sheet lists 0.68x as the maximum. Perhaps if I could set 0.67x, I would have an easier time.

Think it's possible to unlock custom reference voltages with a BIOS tweak?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> Yep, I was running the ram at 1:1 for these tests.
> 
> GTL ref on the P5Q pro is only for CPU. And IIRC only three choices are available.
> 0.61x, 0.63x, 0.65x.
> You might be on to something here, as the intel spec sheet lists 0.68x as the maximum. Perhaps if I could set 0.67x, I would have an easier time.
> 
> Think it's possible to unlock custom reference voltages with a BIOS tweak?


Okay, I just thought I'd say it in case.
What I meant was the p5Q-E has one setting for cores 0 and 2 and another for cores 1 and 3, see the screenshot below. (also has a NB one)
Having two different settings is very helpful with a quad at high FSB frequency.

I don't know to be honest, it depends on whether the board has the hardware to support it or not.
GTL ref is more about getting the right value than a high one. As far as I remember I needed 0.63 for two cores and 0.67 for the other two but I could be wrong.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmack*
> 
> I just ordered a xeon 5430 any chance of grabbing the bios off you I want to give it a shot
> 
> Thanks Gary


You looking for a bios template? I could
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacomputernerd*
> 
> I'm able to run at 400FSB with no issues, but even a small bump to 425FSB becomes unstable. Here's my post in the 771 mod thread.
> Is there something specific to the P5Q Pro that I'm missing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Okay, I just thought I'd say it in case.
> What I meant was the p5Q-E has one setting for cores 0 and 2 and another for cores 1 and 3, see the screenshot below. (also has a NB one)
> Having two different settings is very helpful with a quad at high FSB frequency.
> 
> I don't know to be honest, it depends on whether the board has the hardware to support it or not.
> GTL ref is more about getting the right value than a high one. As far as I remember I needed 0.63 for two cores and 0.67 for the other two but I could be wrong.


My P5Q, P5Q-E, and P5Q Pro boards are terrible for high FSB overclocking. The highest I was able to hit was 431 X 13 = 5.6 but it was just for a screenshot, and it took a lot of CORE/NB voltage to hit that. http://valid.canardpc.com/nx2z5y Also, the GTL's made no difference for the quad, I found absolutely no difference between 0.3 to 0.9 for pushing clocks.


----------



## Blacklac

I dont know if anyone with knowledge of these boards still remember them, but for the life if me, I cannot get my E8400 to run under Performance Level 10. No matter what my FSB or timings are. I must be missing something.

I have G.Skill Pi 1066 RAM. Running 4.3Ghz, I can't remember if I'm at 8.5x or 9x. I originally tried 8 & 8.5x then 9x with tighter RAM, but I'm finding I cant do much to my RAM. Ive had this RAM running at ~1113 at stock timings and voltage with my Q6700, I just can't remember my Mobo settings for RAM.

Running at 478x9 (965Mhz RAM) Id think I could really tighten my RAM down. I've tried cranking my NB and FSB to +1.4v and even loosening my timings. No luck.


----------



## BugBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> All power to you over clockers.
> I only ever went for the easiest OC with a budget aftermarket cooler.
> 
> How do these boards game?
> 
> Are the old Q series Intel chips able to keep up with latest vcards?
> If you are pushing the fsb then that is likely to mean that you can run cards better than the gtx660 before bottle necking becomes an issue?
> Has anyone done any extreme oc gaming benchmarks?


I upgraded to an ASUS R9 290X Direct CUII this week, my 5850 was FINALY showing its age with GTA V, not enough Video RAM.
I got the majority of the graphics settings up full, not too worried about AA, the in game benchmark shows 40-61FPS @1920x1200

The game plays great as far as I can see, driving is fast and smooth with the only the very OCCASIONAL stutter, nothing that affects play.
The graphics look great, a night time thunderstorm at the pier carpark looked beautiful, the puddles shimmering from the raindrops and fairground lights, loads of litter flying around the place from the wind and water splashing under passers by footsteps. Truely Stunning!

The graphics card was a HELL of a lot cheaper than upgrading the whole CPU/MOBO/RAM.
People will still whine `bottleneak` but stuff em, it wasnt thier money!









Put an X5460 in that board and OC it!!


----------



## olly230

this seemed relevant.

(I sold the core of my rig below ages ago and have always wondered if, as a gamer, if I actually needed to upgrade)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olly230*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this seemed relevant.
> 
> (I sold the core of my rig below ages ago and have always wondered if, as a gamer, if I actually needed to upgrade)


Sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out when I get home from work.


----------



## mitsosgunios

Hi guys i have problem with seidon 120v v2 with this motherboard. The issue that I am having is, once I place the water block on the CPU, about 1/8 of the water block is sitting on the 3 compasitors and will not allow CPU ccontact and i have high temps 50 ºC. Does anyone know how can i fix that?
Thanks in advance


----------



## benjamen50

Intel core 2 quad q9550 @ 4.0 GHz, 1.3625v Vcore, 1.36 NB voltage, 1.8 ram voltage. 940mhz memory clock, 5-5-5-15.

FSB 471 x 8.5. 63C max with Noctua some 775 one. Aida 64 tested. Asus P5Q Deluxe.
http://valid.canardpc.com/8knshm


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Intel core 2 quad q9550 @ 4.0 GHz, 1.3625v Vcore, 1.36 NB voltage, 1.8 ram voltage. 940mhz memory clock, 5-5-5-15.
> 
> FSB 471 x 8.5. 63C max with Noctua some 775 one. Aida 64 tested. Asus P5Q Deluxe.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/8knshm


That's nice OC but test it with Prime 95 Large FFT test, at least 6 hrs, it will dig out any FSB OC weakness .

Deluxe is great mb and it can OC C2Q with FSB over 450MHz which is a wall for P5Q, P5Q Pro, Turbo models.

Deluxe has andvanced CPU GTL options in BIOS for stabiliing high FSB on C2Quad processors.

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Hi Guys,

How's everyone doing lately?

I was out of the country for the last few months. Glad to be back and celebrated Canada Day yesterday!

Hope you all are still rocking solid as well as your gear!

I am thinking of really getting Intel Skylake. Sold my BNIB 3930K and going to sell my BNIB i7 4770K, and I have sold my 2nd hand Q9650 too.

I have planned to get Skylake this year since Year 2010, and I hope this upcoming build will serve me for the next 5 years.

Time flies... It is more than 5 years ago since I joined OCN... Gosh.

(Recap: In case anyone have missed my previous post about my P5Q PRO Turbo blew up last year and melted the slots and some other main components too, terrible)

All the best Guys!

P.S.: I got a second hand Core i7 laptop and it is running well.

Best Wishes,

ocman.


----------



## jetpak12

Great to hear from you *ocman*!









My brother is still running my old Q9550+P5Q Deluxe systems and its still going strong.









I'm also planning on upgrading to Skylake this fall. I recently got a second 290X for crossfire and I am now noticing stutterring in certain cases due to CPU bottlenecking, so I need to upgrade anyway. Skylake seems to have a lot of incoming improvements to make it worth it, especially since I didn't upgrade very far previously (went from P45 to X58). USB3 and SATA3 are going to be nice!









Do you still have your golden Q9650, or did that die with the motherboard?


----------



## Petrol

hey guys, long time no see







that sucks about your mobo, ocman







i'm still running my P5Q although now it's a barebones Linux dev/server machine at stock clocks. I don't think it will see any more serious overclocking action but I still love the P5Q and still love 775 and still keep my eyes open for when someone tries to throw out a good 775 rig. What's wrong with people?! This stuff needs to be treasured!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> This stuff needs to be treasured!


Indeed it does! I will be using the P5Q or the P5Q-E for an hwbot competition that's coming up soon. What kind of FSB numbers are you guys getting? Anyone here hit anywhere close to 600?


----------



## Petrol

iirc 515 was the furthest i've ever gotten on the vanilla P5Q. FSB was the trickiest setting to nail, sometimes there was literally just 1MHz of difference between stable and unstable :S I think the problem is that FSB and clock skew have to be tweaked the right amounts together just to boot so that makes it really difficult to narrow it down to a working range


----------



## ocman

@jetpak12

I sold it already locally... lol.

I am now more eager to get Skylake than ever. Loving the idea of USB 3.1 and USB type C port.

ocman


----------



## ocman

@Petrol

Indeed Petrol... How are things lately? I am selling my i7 4770K, so I have more budget for Skylake build.

@mllrkllr88

Not for me, never even got close to FSB 400... lol

Cheers,

ocman


----------



## Droidriven

I'm thinking of picking up a P5Q Pro Turbo, what can I expect out of it? I'm also considering a Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3P or a EP45 GS3L or even a P35 S3G(only because its cheap) I'm liking the specs and features on the pro turbo(plus I found one with all the shipped hardware). I know everyone in this thread is biased but would the Asus be the better option? I also found a P5Q-E with no hardware.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a P5Q Pro Turbo, what can I expect out of it? I'm also considering a Gigabyte GA EP45 UD3P or a EP45 GS3L or even a P35 S3G(only because its cheap) I'm liking the specs and features on the pro turbo(plus I found one with all the shipped hardware). I know everyone in this thread is biased but would the Asus be the better option? I also found a P5Q-E with no hardware.


I have had several P5Q series boards as well as Gigabyte P45/35's. It all depends on what your going to be doing with it. If your building an HTPC or a web surfer then I would say go with the cheapest. If your looking to get into extreme CPU overclocking then I would say Asus P45 as in P5Q series or better yet Asus X48 chipset boards. If your looking to do extreme DDR2 overclocking then definitely get the EP45 UD3P.

Your answer is that we need more information


----------



## BugBash

Hey ocman!
Mine is still soldiering on as the main rig,
Ive just spent a boatload of cash on EK watercooling, Install this weekend!

I will wait until around Xmas for a skylake upgrade, Im also on a cycle around 5 years for a new Mobo/CPU.
Always take a few weeks off work then, this year should be fun!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I have had several P5Q series boards as well as Gigabyte P45/35's. It all depends on what your going to be doing with it. If your building an HTPC or a web surfer then I would say go with the cheapest. If your looking to get into extreme CPU overclocking then I would say Asus P45 as in P5Q series or better yet Asus X48 chipset boards. If your looking to do extreme DDR2 overclocking then definitely get the EP45 UD3P.
> 
> Your answer is that we need more information


I'll be over clocking a Xeon and RAM. I'm also looking for a good sata3 controller card, what's a good one to use on the pro turbo? I found a p5q-e would it be better than the pro turbo? I'm trying to give the 775 build a kick in the a$$ just for the fun of it. I'm just getting into over clocking and don't know all the in and outs of it. I wanted to use my 775 build to experiment with to get a better understanding of OC so I can get the most I can from my i7-4790k build without damaging it.


----------



## Droidriven

@mllrkllr88, I saw a p5q-e for a good price so I emailed the seller to see which p5q-e revision it was, they didn't answer but raised the price so I emailed them again to tell them what I thought about them raising the price after someone showed interest in it, in return they sent me an offer for 71% off(now $19 instead of the original $60 price) if the p5q-e is a decent board then I'll get it. Is it better, worse or about the same as the pro turbo I'm looking at? The pro turbo is $80 plus shipping, I've got two options, the p5q-e for $19+$20 shipping and a gigabyte ga p35 s3g for $35+$10 shipping, which of these cheaper options are better?


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have a P5Q-E and its a great overclocker, but it doesn't do high FSB chips well. Also, if your going t be running Xeon you will have to cut the socket tabs and get the 771 to 775 conversion stickers for the CPU. Its a good thing that board is heap so if you botch the socket mod you wont be out too much money.

The Xeon 5xxx series chips wont be the best in the P5Q-E because they are going to need a lot of FSB to get those clocks high. My board does about 500 FSB without insane voltage. So if you want to get in the 5+ghz range with Xeon 5xxx series chips then get the UD3P because its a FSB OC master.

Here is my best clock with P5Q-E: http://hwbot.org/submission/2749899_mllrkllr88_cpu_frequency_pentium_4_d_925_6168_mhz


----------



## mllrkllr88

Also, I did Vcore, OCP, and Vdroop hard mods on my P5Q-E and I would be happy to share those mods with you if you want them. The bios of that board wont boot with more than 1.85v so you need the mods if you want some extreme clocks.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Also, I did Vcore, OCP, and Vdroop hard mods on my P5Q-E and I would be happy to share those mods with you if you want them. The bios of that board wont boot with more than 1.85v so you need the mods if you want some extreme clocks.


I found the pencil mod when I researched the board, I'm familiar with the 775-771 mod already but thanks for the pointer anyway. If the x5xxx don't work well then what would be best to use? I was gonna try E5440 or E5450, I have a Q6600, E6600 and E6700 on hand already.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Lots of chips will do well. Just know that your board prolly won't go much past 550fsb, most of them don't. So just do the math to figure out if you can get the overclock that you want. Generally speaking P4's do really well because they don't need much fsb to get good clocks but C2D not so much.


----------



## pel666

Hi Guys!

Good to see P45 and Socket 775 is still alive!!! I got hooked again, after trying to get the max out of my Asus P5P43TD Pro / Q9550 / Radeon HD 6850 / 4x4 Gb OCZ Platinum Premium 1333 PC.

got to 441 x 8.5 on the Quad with stock cooler and started (geez, I am such an idiot) to run the memory at full potential instead of 1066. But I got wind of the Xeon mod and yeah, here we go

Got the Noctua NH14 cooler / Xeon 5470 and CPU and mod kit (also modded a 5492) / 128 Gb Transcend SSD.

Running Xeon 5470 @ 3.92 Mhz, DDR3 1333 7-7-7-16, 416 FSB at basically stock settings. Doesn't pass Prime yet, but it's running stable and Prime just errors out. CPU is all still auto, so am not done pushing it a bit more while running it comfortable since I am more than satisfied with my little 775 monster









For some reason I cannot get past 441 on the FSB, like instantly. Go from 441 to 442 and bam, it won't even post no matter what I try and also tried to see if it's not a FSB hole so 445, 450 etc. I suspect it's memory related (I can push the OCZ to [email protected]), as I had the same thing happen with Crucial Tactical 1600 and the barrier was 421 MHz (which was way faster and went over 900). I have a set of 16 Gb Crucial Sport XT 1866 coming tomorrow, so some more play time


----------



## kerryann

Hi everybody,

I just purchased a Xeon x5460 (and pin mod) that I intend to install on a P5Q Pro

Actually I just started reading this thread and the 'delidded' site thread too.

At a glance, hopefully (..) no big problem ahead , still I need advice on the most suited modded Bios.

That is one that will not only run with no problem but that will also keep and provide with ALL features
normally associated with using a regular Q9650 . That is I have read some modded bios may work partly OK but still
not provide say SSE 4.1 or VT-x, or even Speedstep.

I do take interest in Speedstep and combine it with oc' (actually I use it with a Q6600 /P5Bdlx to keep
stock speed when idle.)

So while I read , what could be yet from usage your advice for such a best modded Bios ?


----------



## Sliden

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kerryann*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> I just purchased a Xeon x5460 (and pin mod) that I intend to install on a P5Q Pro
> 
> Actually I just started reading this thread and the 'delidded' site thread too.
> 
> At a glance, hopefully (..) no big problem ahead , still I need advice on the most suited modded Bios.
> 
> That is one that will not only run with no problem but that will also keep and provide with ALL features
> normally associated with using a regular Q9650 . That is I have read some modded bios may work partly OK but still
> not provide say SSE 4.1 or VT-x, or even Speedstep.
> 
> I do take interest in Speedstep and combine it with oc' (actually I use it with a Q6600 /P5Bdlx to keep
> stock speed when idle.)
> 
> So while I read , what could be yet from usage your advice for such a best modded Bios ?






ASUS P5Q Pro Bios Mod.
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/iu46l4
(original bios + bios mod

Screen.
> http://i.imgur.com/LrNwXuE.png


----------



## kerryann

Among modded Bios this is the one which is best achieved ( stability, features, etc..) ?

Okay, fine then , thanks very much


----------



## Sliden

This is the latest version available on the official website of ASUS + injection xeon micro code.
It works fine on my P5Q / P5Q Turbo + X5450 / X5460 ^^


----------



## kerryann

Thanks for the added precision.

The one you link has the major interest to come from Asustek ! what else








Yet, I still have to read all what concerns all these modded Bios .

Indeed I guess all other/former modded Bios do rely on the inner source Bios code for the P5Q pro , each mod then adding its own 'features or modifications'

This is where I wonder a bit about which one is better , or which one has some shortcomings on the contrary.
soon I will find and read pages (among 672 ...) where all this has been discussed and compared

Indeed I think Asustek is in the best position to make everything the right way , while sometimes possibly relying on more conservative options when compared to other individual releases. (?)

Now ,in the end I have no real need for 'ultra' oc' or some other extreme exotic settings that some mods might possibly do provide for.

I simply intend to reach a 24/24 stable 4GHz ( I should , thanks to 9.5 multiplier) and still keep some features I like ( speedstep on idle , for instance).

And indeed the best stable Bios regarding Mem banks, PCIs, etc.. all possible issues with using Xeons on 775 . An Asustek site Bios is then some sort of garantee here . Sure.

Unless some possible dissident advice , why not

This is where I quote a link to such other individual modded Bios I was provided with a link at the very same time I posted here yesterday . At a glance it does bare Asustek in the header of the code , and was then -so said- modified by 'genius239' , somewhere in 2014 . I quote for the record and if it calls for any comment

_The guy that provided the link has built quite a few 775 systems , with various Xeons as well . But where is it different from the above linked latest 'official' Bios remains to be known_

https://mega.co.nz/#!XxRzzSZC!cQm4L14lsofjdo28C_CNvnwckmzhX66XencOrb0GkyU

*edit* : in fact this one has exactly same size (1,048 576) as the one you posted ! so I am not sure of any difference due to "modified by genius 239"


----------



## Sliden

Not taking into consideration the size of the file.
There is a standard, the bios file will normally always the same size.
And do you not too complicated things, it's much easier than you think.

For over a year I used ASUS P5Q with Xeon.
I tested other modified bios, I always come back to this kind of bios:
Original bios + Xeon microcode patch.


----------



## kerryann

Yes I eventually noticed about the fixed size.

I was also probably unclear in my post ; that is I mixed in a unique question -about modded Bios- aspects that refer to first add the Xeon microcode (not per se performance related with the mobo but with the Xeon perf ) and second aspects that usually refer to boost a mobo hardware performance for extreme oc' for instance

I now understand the main goal (of all these modded Bios) remains "simply" adding the Xeon microcode ... in fact truely a wonderful feat indeed. !









And quite incredibly in july 2015 , a long Youtube video is devoted to the 'dellided' Bios mod procedure tools and steps

unfortunately it is in French which it happens I learned at school as some vernacular language of people living outside Breizhland (there are)









almost go direct to the second half hour ; I cant imagine it was posted July 12 , so long after 'the battle' !





In the end...indeed I will simply use the linked Bios, now that I know (or can look for) what is inside


----------



## Sliden




----------



## Droidriven

I ended up getting a P5Q-E for free and 8gb of corsiar XMS2 800 MHz for $50(1000 and 1066 was way too much for a play around system) , now I'm looking at decent video cards for this P5Q variant. Any ideas? Its not a main rig, just a play around for performance rig. Budget of around $50 high end for graphics. I'm getting a x5450 or x5460 to try in the board, then a decent PSU after that.


----------



## Droidriven

Found a P5Q with 4GB Gskill RAM a q6600, graphics card, and a DVD rewriter for $65, good deal or not?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Found a P5Q with 4GB Gskill RAM a q6600, graphics card, and a DVD rewriter for $65, good deal or not?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I recently sold a P5Q on eBay, it went for $40 and Q6600's go for $20. Its a decent deal since I think the P5Q should be worth about $60 by itself.


----------



## Droidriven

So its worth getting and turning it over then, what's the chances of the stuff selling? I have a q6600 already and 8GB of RAM, I may keep the board to play with or sell it, I could actually get use of the GPU if its worth fooling with, if not I'll seel it too, I have some use for the DVD drive also.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

If your looking to make money, I would definitely pass on the deal. I would probably just break even after you pay all the eBay charges and everything. However, it would make a really nice HTPC or maybe a dedicated media server.


----------



## kerryann

I am still waiting for the PinMod sticker which is on the (slow) way.

That leaves me time for thinking about my 'péché mignon' which is ...lapping

I recently did that on a Q6600 and gained almost 5°+ , which is a lot as a free gift









The cooler I have and intend to use once again (3 yet) is the ubiquitous low priced CM Hyper 212 with the hope it will keep the Xeon x5460 in still reasonable temps' up to 4GHz . it should , even with the Hyper212 stock fan, I can change it as well for some more rpm buster ( I have some Gentle Typhoon with high static pressure if needed )

I also have a Mugen4 but find its overkill ..normally ; and would prefer use it with another modern cpu

still I anticipate some lapping would help quite a bit once again ; anybody lapped his Xeon x5450/60 ?


----------



## mllrkllr88

You should be able to easily keep that X5460 running at 4.0 with 1.3v. I had the real QX9750 (my avatar pic, the X5460 is a Q9750) and that chip ran at 5ghz with air. Granted it was near 60c and it was not super stable but you get the picture.


----------



## Droidriven

Hey guys, I was just given an Asus P5Q-E but it doesn't have any of the copper heatsinks it is supposed to have. Does anyone have bad board with those parts that I could talk them out of? I can't find any online or on eBay, I can't even find any bad motherboards for parts. I'm willing to buy them if anyone has them and I'll pay for the shipping. If anyone has these parts I would much appreciate it, the board I have is in perfect shape other than that. Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerryann

I have encountered some delay with the Pin Mod sticker ( Mail problems) ; it should arrive quite soon now.

This has given me time to think over on the appropriate choice for the cooler.

I have a Hyper212 which works definitely fine in another rig with a Q6600 @ 3200 ( could be more but..I care about temps ; here 41/42° on one dual core and 44/45° on the second , this under Prime95 and @1300rpm stock fan speed ; cpu @ effective 1.264v in CPU-Z )

I quite naturally thought to use a second spare CM Hyper212 I have with the x5460 . But now I wonder if the Wattage difference (almost 40W ...) will put the Hyper212 to its limits and thus cause some overheat to reach the 4GHz figure I expect from this x5460 .

A stable 4GHz seems definitely possible with the x5460 ...if it does not overheat I guess . Now I could use a faster 120mm fan , say 1600/1800 rpm providing more CFM , more static pressure and possibly gain 2 or ...3°

Any real life 'vecu' feedback with using a Xeon 5450/60 @4GHz and a Cooler Master 212 cooler ? or a similar performing cooler


----------



## ocman

Welcome to the club: mllrkllr88, Droidriven, pel666, kerryann, Sliden. Thanks for helping each other.









@ BugBash

How much did you spend on water cooling?

I think I will wait either until Black Friday or Christmas for the price drops and promotions to get skylake build.

Let's hope it would be enjoyable.


----------



## Sliden

Almost all liquid cooling components were bought used.
Or nine but for auction on Ebay.
Or also during the winter sales and summer, very interesting.
On average, I paid my components has 25% of the new price.

I have not bought everything at once.
Only one or two every month component.
It was not an emergency.

And it helps to study its project to develop it little by little.

Example :
Phobya G-Charger 360 V2 : 15$
Laing DDC 1 : 17$

Total : +/- 200$


----------



## ocman

@ Sliden

Cost does sounds good me.


----------



## Sliden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @ Sliden
> 
> Cost does sounds good me.


Very Good store > http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/
Locate in Germany, for France shipping are fried right.

Example :
> http://ipsite.org/33jn

> http://ipsite.org/33jo

Another good shop > http://ipsite.org/33jq

Very Good !!! > http://ipsite.org/33jr

Edit : Right now, I realize an update of my setup
>


----------



## Droidriven

Thanks ocman, I just picked up a P5Q Pro also, I have a P5Q-E and a P5Q-EM also, lol, and a Gigabyte EP45 UD3P also. I've almost got everything together to start digging into OC on them. My intent is to get my head wrapped around hardcore overclocking on these older boards so I can take what I learn to my i7-4790k rig, I'm also getting a 2011 x79 rig together also. I'll use these older boards to learn my way around and then get to kicking my other rigs in the @$$ with a good knowledge base of how to manage my overclocks on my newer rigs so I can push them as far as I can. I just gotta convert to liquid cooling on the i7 rig, I've got my eye on an MSI mobo with an i7-920 in it for a good price on the combo. I was gonna go for an Xeon E5 26xx or Xeon E5 26xx v2 on the 2011 rig I'm getting together but I'm trying to find a good mATX mobo for it that isn't ridiculously priced on eBay, the only mATX mobo I can find that isn't ridiculous HP mobo but I won't be able to OC on that board, got any suggestions of which boards I need to focus on that are mATX(gotta be micro so I can use one of my old cases instead of buying another, I'm spending enough on these toys as it is, lol).


----------



## ocman

*@ Sliden*

Thx for sharing!









I hope I would be determined enough to get myself some custom watercooling...









*@ Droidriven*

It seems you got and going to get a lot of motherboards and CPUs to build systems with. You sure have dough and time... that I don't really have.









The newer mobos such as the ones from ASUS, comes with Auto tuning for overclocking, and I heard they do decent jobs.

I look forward to hear more exciting news from you. Take care!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Sliden*
> 
> Thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I would be determined enough to get myself some custom watercooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Droidriven*
> 
> It seems you got and going to get a lot of motherboards and CPUs to build systems with. You sure have dough and time... that I don't really have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer mobos such as the ones from ASUS, comes with Auto tuning for overclocking, and I heard they do decent jobs.
> 
> I look forward to hear more exciting news from you. Take care!


Lol, well, I don't really have the time or cash to spare but I enjoy it enough to make it happen somehow. I'm always digging for more knowledge, its my only purpose.

I may just bite the bullet and go X99


----------



## mllrkllr88

I still love my P5Q series board!!! I got the voltmod figured out for the P5Q-E, if anyone wants it maybe I will make some proper pictures and detailed instructions, just PM me. I can also confirm several generations of 771 Xeon's working in this board. Also hit 1434MHz DDR2 using this board, which landed me 52nd in the world for DDR2. I am using Ket's custom bios in this board, and its great (I can post a link if you want it). I love this board except for the horrible FSB limit my board suffers from.

Working Xeon

717MHz (1434) DDR2


----------



## Droidriven

I've got a P5Q-E, I'll take absolutely any mod you've got for it. But I need the heatpipe for it though, I can't find one anywhere, not the part itself or a faulty board to get it from. You know anybody with a faulty board?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've got a P5Q-E, I'll take absolutely any mod you've got for it. But I need the heatpipe for it though, I can't find one anywhere, not the part itself or a faulty board to get it from. You know anybody with a faulty board?


The mod should work for all the P5Q series boards. Once I get around to it, I will make some documentation about the mod and post it in this thread.

I cut the heat tubes on my board so I can run different NB coolers. There are many boards you can salvage the NB+VRM heatsink as they have the same hole spacing. However, I really wouldn't worry about replacing it. Your money would be better spent buying an aftermarket NB cooler, there are several that come to mind. The VRM heatsink is actually not even needed (not saying you should remove it tho), its really only there to provide better cooling for the NB.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> The mod should work for all the P5Q series boards. Once I get around to it, I will make some documentation about the mod and post it in this thread.
> 
> I cut the heat tubes on my board so I can run different NB coolers. There are many boards you can salvage the NB+VRM heatsink as they have the same hole spacing. However, I really wouldn't worry about replacing it. Your money would be better spent buying an aftermarket NB cooler, there are several that come to mind. The VRM heatsink is actually not even needed (not saying you should remove it tho), its really only there to provide better cooling for the NB.


I found this but I'm not sure if the pins will match up. I can cut this to make the sinks fit where they need to go can't I? If this will work then it would be worth it because of the rest of the parts that it comes with.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Heatsink-Motherboard-VRM-Chipset-with-fan-with-Azure-Wave-Wi-Fi-NIC-/261990545801?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fcampid%253D5337413396%2526toolid%253D10001%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fm.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252FASUS-Heatsink-Motherboard-VRM-Chipset-with-fan-with-Azure-Wave-Wi-Fi-NIC-%25252F261990545801%2526rmvSB%253Dtrue%2526ul_ref%253Dhttp%2525253A%2525252F%2525252Frover.ebay.com%2525252Frover%2525252F1%2525252F711-53200-19255-0%2525252F1%2525253Fff3%2525253D4%25252526pub%2525253D5575056175%25252526toolid%2525253D10001%25252526campid%2525253D5337471593%25252526customid%2525253D10608%25252526mpre%2525253Dhttp%252525253A%252525252F%252525252Frover.ebay.com%252525252Frover%252525252F1%252525252F711-53200-19255-0%252525252F1%252525253Fcampid%252525253D5337413396%2525252526toolid%252525253D10001%2525252526mpre%252525253Dhttp%25252525253A%25252525252F%25252525252Fm.ebay.com%25252525252Fitm%25252525252FASUS-Heatsink-Motherboard-VRM-Chipset-with-fan-with-Azure-Wave-Wi-Fi-NIC-%25252525252F261990545801%25252526srcrot%2525253D711-53200-19255-0%25252526rvr_id%2525253D886608743621%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D886620010869

What do you think?


----------



## mllrkllr88

That definitely wont fit...

You should get something like: T H I S or T H I S

Enzotech makes VRM heatsinks for this board...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> That definitely wont fit...
> 
> You should get something like: T H I S or T H I S
> 
> Enzotech makes VRM heatsinks for this board...


The one I linked won't work if I cut the pipe and put the pieces where they go? Are the hole spacings not the same? The shape and configuration shouldn't matter should it?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Lol, well, I don't really have the time or cash to spare but I enjoy it enough to make it happen somehow. I'm always digging for more knowledge, its my only purpose.
> 
> I may just bite the bullet and go X99


Oh my... X99...









P.S.: It is getting more expensive as compared to the X79... both for the CPUs and the mobos...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Oh my... X99...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: It is getting more expensive as compared to the X79... both for the CPUs and the mobos...


Yes, I know, that's why I phrased it as "bite the bullet", lol. Is X79 as capable as X99, I'm checking on some X58 stuff too(an Asus P6T or a variant of it in mATX form factor hopefully). I'm trying to get setup with two systems for my personal use(my z97 and a good backup unit), a server for software development for myself and a small group of friends and one in every bedroom for the kids and adults to use(so they leave mine alone).

I just got another laptop also, HM57 chipset with on board nvidia GPU, my other is WAY outdated(dell d610, lol). I'll be getting a hybrid drive for the one I just got, upgrading to 16GB RAM and the fastest i7 it will take, still digging for what its max CPU is, I might even switch motherboards to one with HM77 chipset if it lets me go to a better i7 than the max on the mobo it has now plus mSATA capability. It should be good enough for my purposes while I'm on the road.I checked out the customizable lappys but the ones I would go for are way too expensive, the one I have after upgrades will have a total cost of about $500-600 by the time I'm done if I can find the right deals on parts hopefully, might be wishful thinking though.

I don't think I'll ever be done with ordering parts. I'm determined to get it all together. Wish me luck man, lol


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I still love my P5Q series board!!! I got the voltmod figured out for the P5Q-E, if anyone wants it maybe I will make some proper pictures and detailed instructions, just PM me. I can also confirm several generations of 771 Xeon's working in this board. Also hit 1434MHz DDR2 using this board, which landed me 52nd in the world for DDR2. I am using Ket's custom bios in this board, and its great (I can post a link if you want it). I love this board except for the horrible FSB limit my board suffers from.
> 
> Working Xeon
> 
> 717MHz (1434) DDR2


I already have Kets BIOS with some additional microcodes added beyond what he has in it.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *@ Sliden*
> 
> Thx for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I would be determined enough to get myself some custom watercooling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ Droidriven*
> 
> It seems you got and going to get a lot of motherboards and CPUs to build systems with. You sure have dough and time... that I don't really have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The newer mobos such as the ones from ASUS, comes with Auto tuning for overclocking, and I heard they do decent jobs.
> 
> I look forward to hear more exciting news from you. Take care!


I will definitely be posting pics and stats for all the builds I'm doing as they come together.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes, I know, that's why I phrased it as "bite the bullet", lol. Is X79 as capable as X99, I'm checking on some X58 stuff too(an Asus P6T or a variant of it in mATX form factor hopefully). I'm trying to get setup with two systems for my personal use(my z97 and a good backup unit), a server for software development for myself and a small group of friends and one in every bedroom for the kids and adults to use(so they leave mine alone).
> 
> I just got another laptop also, HM57 chipset with on board nvidia GPU, my other is WAY outdated(dell d610, lol). I'll be getting a hybrid drive for the one I just got, upgrading to 16GB RAM and the fastest i7 it will take, still digging for what its max CPU is, I might even switch motherboards to one with HM77 chipset if it lets me go to a better i7 than the max on the mobo it has now plus mSATA capability. It should be good enough for my purposes while I'm on the road.I checked out the customizable lappys but the ones I would go for are way too expensive, the one I have after upgrades will have a total cost of about $500-600 by the time I'm done if I can find the right deals on parts hopefully, might be wishful thinking though.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever be done with ordering parts. I'm determined to get it all together. Wish me luck man, lol


Good luck to you Droidriven! By the way, I have just sold my i7 4770K... and I feel glad now, as I have more budget to get upgraded to Skylake or newer a core i7 laptop that has USB 3.1 s









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I will definitely be posting pics and stats for all the builds I'm doing as they come together.


----------



## Spookie321

Hi All

I have just 'repackaged' my old Asus P5Q (Rev 1.03G) with Powercolor HD 3850 (512Mb) into a refurb machine for my 14 year old son. Bought 2Gb of DDR from Ebay to make 4Gb, new EVGA 500W PSU (old 600 Tagan used elsewhere), 3x 320Gb RAID 0 stripe, installed Win 7 Home Premium in stead of XP Pro. Packaged up in a Zalman Z1 case. All working well as a school work machine and for internet surfing.

My son would really like Windows 10 to stay up with the times, and given this is a free upgrade this interests me too.

The issue I have found is that the HD 3850 is not supported any longer and there are no Legacy drivers for Windows 10. I understand some people have been lucky getting their HD 3850 to work on Win 10, and that the Windows Compatibility Checker says it should work OK, but I am not sure I want the grief of fixing it all if it goes badly at the install stage. From what I see Win 10 should be fine on the P5Q

Q: Has anyone here had any luck installing Windows 10 on a HD 3850?

Q2: If it is at all risky or too complicated, what graphics card would forum members recommend to replace? A GeForce GT 720 is only £33 and that is DX12 compatible so one assumed Win 10 too. Not looking to game on it (he has a PS4 for that - big FIFA fan) but some photoshopping type school work cannot be ruled out in the next 4 years.

Your assistance is much appreciated.

S321


----------



## mllrkllr88

As promised here are the close-up pictures of my P5Q-E that show the voltmod I did.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> As promised here are the close-up pictures of my P5Q-E that show the voltmod I did.


Cool, I'll be trying that out on my P5Q-E when I find replacement heatsinks.

Will this work on my p5q pro and p5q-em?


----------



## mllrkllr88

You should look at your board very closely to see if it has a similar layout, but I think it should work on all P5Q series boards. All voltmods are done at your own risk


----------



## thy34

I got a 2nd hand Asus P5Q PRO TURBO mobo recently and wanted to try overclocking my E7200 processor. I tried to adjust the cpu ratio in the BIOS, but it just stuck at AUTO. The BIOS is the latest version 10.8.2012. Hope some P5Q Pro Turbo owners here can help.


----------



## pel666

Already tried the numeric + and - keys?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Anyone interested in buying my modded P5Q-E? If there is any interest I will make a for sale thread.


----------



## thy34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pel666*
> 
> Already tried the numeric + and - keys?


Hi, Thanks a lot for your advise. I tried using +/- keys a while ago, and it worked. I had thought pressing Enter key would change the setting from Auto. This is the first time I try my hand on overclocking.


----------



## Andrew G

Hi guys,

Could you please help me.

I'm not an over-clocker and would just like to ask a basic question:

I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and would like to know if the Intel Core QX9770 can run on this MB using the latest 0701 Bios...without any mods or configuration (i.e. tweaking of any sort)?

I am using DDR2 8GB, 800 Mhz, PC2-6400, NON-ECC, 1.8V 256Meg x 64 Ram.

Could you help please

Thanks in advance

Kind regards

Andrew


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew G*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> I'm not an over-clocker and would just like to ask a basic question:
> 
> I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and would like to know if the Intel Core QX9770 can run on this MB using the latest 0701 Bios...without any mods or configuration (i.e. tweaking of any sort)?
> 
> I am using DDR2 8GB, 800 Mhz, PC2-6400, NON-ECC, 1.8V 256Meg x 64 Ram.
> 
> Could you help please
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Andrew


Absolutely! You will have 100% comparability with no mods of any kind required.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew G*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please help me.
> 
> I'm not an over-clocker and would just like to ask a basic question:
> 
> I have a P5Q Pro Turbo and would like to know if the Intel Core QX9770 can run on this MB using the latest 0701 Bios...without any mods or configuration (i.e. tweaking of any sort)?
> 
> I am using DDR2 8GB, 800 Mhz, PC2-6400, NON-ECC, 1.8V 256Meg x 64 Ram.
> 
> Could you help please
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Andrew


It should run it just fine, maybe you'll need to adjust manually FSB freq to 400MHz and RAM speed to 800MHz in the BIOS to run QX9770 at it's rated speed 3.2GHz (400MHz FSB x 8 multiplier).

Also I would set NB voltage @ 1.3V (because of 8GB RAM and FSB 400MHz) and FSB Termination voltage to 1.26V just to be stable.

CHEERS..


----------



## Andrew G

Thanks mllrkllr88 and KingT


----------



## Andrew G




----------



## KingT

I miss my old P5Q Pro which died due blown VRM mosfet in OC session w/ Q9550. I still have it, maybe I'll take look into it and trie to disable (remove) blown mosfet and maybe to start it up with 7 phases for CPU (if nothing else is broken).

Now I have 4930K X79 but it's no fun.









Good luck man.









CHEERS..


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> It should run it just fine, maybe you'll need to adjust manually FSB freq to 400MHz and RAM speed to 800MHz in the BIOS to run QX9770 at it's rated speed 3.2GHz (400MHz FSB x 8 multiplier).
> 
> Also I would set NB voltage @ 1.3V (because of 8GB RAM and FSB 400MHz) and FSB Termination voltage to 1.26V just to be stable.
> 
> CHEERS..


I wouldn't bother keeping FSB at 400Mhz and giving mobo extra load though. Since QX9770 is unlocked, just increase the multi of 333FSB to 9.5 (if the board allows 0.5 precision) for 3.2Ghz or x10 for 3.33Ghz (very minor overclock which should be rock stable with stock voltages).


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> I wouldn't bother keeping FSB at 400Mhz and giving mobo extra load though. Since QX9770 is unlocked, just increase the multi of 333FSB to 9.5 (if the board allows 0.5 precision) for 3.2Ghz or x10 for 3.33Ghz (very minor overclock which should be rock stable with stock voltages).


400MHy FSB is not overclock for P45 chipset based P5Q motherboards as they are officially rated at that speed.

But yeah with QX CPU you can raise multi and therefore reach targeted freq.

CHEERS..


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I miss my old P5Q Pro which died due blown VRM mosfet in OC session w/ Q9550. I still have it, maybe I'll take look into it and trie to disable (remove) blown mosfet and maybe to start it up with 7 phases for CPU (if nothing else is broken).
> 
> Now I have 4930K X79 but it's no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


How high did you overclock with the Q9550?

I currently am using a Q9550 with 3.8 GHz overclock, P5Q Deluxe here.


----------



## mllrkllr88

In the P5Q-E board, my QX9750 did really well since it has the unlocked multi and my board was terrible for FSB.

4.8 on air: http://valid.canardpc.com/vf1x5j
5.6 on DICE: http://valid.canardpc.com/nx2z5y


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> 400MHy FSB is not overclock for P45 chipset based P5Q motherboards as they are officially rated at that speed.
> 
> But yeah with QX CPU you can raise multi and therefore reach targeted freq.
> 
> CHEERS..


Well yeah, but in theory at least less FSB could mean lover VTT or even VCore. As you would have lots of headroom with NB/MCH voltages and increasing them should help make the CPU stable when mobo has lots of room for breathing anyway. Personally I would go on FSB as low as I can - to the point where highest FSB:RAM ratio matches rated RAM speed.


----------



## meaantje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Here are 3.8 - 3.9GHz (450 to 460MHz FSB) settings for you to try out..
> 
> FSB frequency = 450MHz
> CPU ratio = 8.5
> DRAM TIMINGS= 5-5-5-15 & rest on AUTO
> STRAP= AUTO
> DRAM freq= 900MHz << *VERY IMPORTANT FOR STABILITY AS HIGHER SPEED COULD BE UNSTABLE*
> 
> DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
> DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
> OC charger=Enabled
> AI Clock Twister = AUTO
> AI Transaction booster=MANUAL
> Performance level = 10
> 
> Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 3.8 - 3.9GHz,add a bit if you crash)
> CPU GTL = 0.63x
> PLL=1.54
> FSB voltage=1.30V
> DRAM voltage=2.00V (or by memory specs)
> NBv=1.30V
> SBv=1.2V
> PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
> CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
> CPU & NB skew=AUTO
> Load Line Calibration=ENABLED
> 
> All options in CPU Configuration like *C1E* and *SpeedStep* set @ DISABLE and CPU MULTI @ 8.5x..
> 
> *Testing methodology:*
> 
> *1.* *First test these with 6x CPU multi with P95 LARGE FFT for at least 6h (12h is ideal) and stock Vcore as your CPU would be running @ 450x6=2.7GHz.*.
> 
> *2.* If you pass P95 then reboot to BIOS *up your Vcore* and set *CPU multiplier to 8.5x*..
> 
> *3.* If it doesn't boot keep adding Vcore untill it does..
> 
> *4.* Then when it boots up go in Windows and test your 450MHz FSB x8,5 =3.85GHz with IBT 20runs w/ max RAM and if you crash then just upp Vcore and test it again..
> 
> *5.* If you pass 6h of P95 LARGE FFT & 20 runs of Intel Burn Test then you're ROCK SOLID..
> 
> *KEEP YOUR CORE TEMPS UNDER 75C IN ANY STRESS TEST..*
> 
> P.S.: Your motherboard is not capable to run a Quad CPU over 460MHz FSB due poor CPU GTL voltage options in BIOS that are mandatory for stabilizing core that would error in Prime95 LARGE FFT test..
> 
> CHEERS..


have tried several times but cant get it stable with those settings. Even after a few minutes of prime95 it will crash


----------



## Firehawk

Hey guys, I have a friend that has a computer with a P5Q-E board and wants to try to squeeze a little more performance out of it. His current specs are:

Intel Q9300
GSkill f2-6400cl5d-4gbpq kit (2x2GB)
OCZ gxs700
ati 4850

Aside from a complete rebuild, I suggested he could do a 771 mod, add more ram, and a newer video card. The reason I'm posting this in here is because I've read about problems with high density ram, but Asus' website says the board is capable of 16GB. Which is it? Should he just get another matching GSkill kit and be done with it at 8GB or can we push it further?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a friend that has a computer with a P5Q-E board and wants to try to squeeze a little more performance out of it. His current specs are:
> 
> Intel Q9300
> GSkill f2-6400cl5d-4gbpq kit (2x2GB)
> OCZ gxs700
> ati 4850
> 
> Aside from a complete rebuild, I suggested he could do a 771 mod, add more ram, and a newer video card. The reason I'm posting this in here is because I've read about problems with high density ram, but Asus' website says the board is capable of 16GB. Which is it? Should he just get another matching GSkill kit and be done with it at 8GB or can we push it further?


Personally I've never run more than 8GB on my P5Q-E so I'm no help there but I did do the Xeon mod so maybe I can help with that instead.

If you're picking out a Xeon, you'd probably be looking at an E5450 or an X5470.
Just make sure it's an E0 stepping chip, C0s don't clock as well in general.
Also, I would get an X5470 if the price difference is small, the extra multiplier (10x instead of 9) will help if you are overclocking and it's ~11% faster at stock so it's better even if you aren't. (it's the best 775 chip you can get bar none)

I've attached a zip file with a BIOS in it, that's a BIOS that fully supports 45nm Xeon chips which the stock one does not.
I used Ket's modded P5Q-E BIOS as a base and added the microcodes for CPU IDs 1067A and 10676, these are the codes for C0 and E0 Xeons which are the ones you should be looking at for the best performance on that setup.
The stock BIOS will probably boot with a Xeon installed but will nag you to upgrade your BIOS every time you boot your PC.

p5q-eocn.zip 1160k .zip file


----------



## Firehawk

I was looking at a X5470. I'll look at what the other chips in the range are going for before we make any decisions, though.

Thanks for the BIOS, you saved me the trouble of sorting the mod out. I found Ket's mod for the board, but obviously it doesn't have the microcodes yet.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I was looking at a X5470. I'll look at what the other chips in the range are going for before we make any decisions, though.
> 
> Thanks for the BIOS, you saved me the trouble of sorting the mod out. I found Ket's mod for the board, but obviously it doesn't have the microcodes yet.


I have a P5Q-E, P5Q-EM and a P5Q Pro Turbo, I have 8GB of 800mhz RAM in two of them and 8GB of 1000mhz on the third(good luck finding 16GB, I've yet to find any DDR2 800/1100mhz 4GB modules, much less four matching sticks), 8GB runs fine in them all. I also have X5460 CPU's, there is enough difference in price between x5460/x5470 to take that into consideration (depending on what you want to invest). The X5460 isn't that far behind the x5470(at least, not really enough to make the x5470 more worth it).

If money isn't an object or if you'd be satisfied with this older hardware considering its age/price/performance then go for the x5470.


----------



## Firehawk

I'll look into the X5460. My understanding is that its only one multiplier lower, but for this generation of chip that means a lot more considering the X5470 is only x10.

4GB modules and 16GB kits are available. I've seen them listed on Newegg (overpriced) and Ebay. The Ebay listings are actually where I first learned of the problem with high density modules, which brought me here to find out if anyone knows if this series of board is affected but it.


----------



## ocman

To all club members,

Hey guys, how is everyone doing? Hope everyone has had a Merry Christmas holiday! And now, it is almost that time of the year! Two more days to New Year 2016.

I wish every member here an early Happy New Year 2016! All Gears running Rock Solid (and Heart Touching pun intended)!









Side note: As for my supposed upcoming new build 2015, I thought the prices would come down a lot in this year's Black Friday/Christmas holiday, but the weak Canadian dollar is not doing me any good, so far, prices for all parts have went up. E.g. Intel Core i7 6700K costs $520-$530 CAD, and the rest prices went up at least 15%. I don't think this is the right time for me to put together my new system build... postponing to 2016.









Anyways, I will keep monitoring for deals for the parts I wanted.









Have an early Happy New Year Guys!







Cheers!









Best Wishes,

ocman


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> To all club members,
> 
> Hey guys, how is everyone doing? Hope everyone has had a Merry Christmas holiday! And now, it is almost that time of the year! Two more days to New Year 2016.
> 
> I wish every member here an early Happy New Year 2016! All Gears running Rock Solid (and Heart Touching pun intended)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I will keep monitoring for deals for the parts I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an early Happy New Year Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best Wishes,
> ocman


Hey ocman what's up man? Since I haven't been gaming much in the past year I've sold my GTX 980 so now I'm on 8400GS








Happy New year and many great upgrades in upcoming 2016.









CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Hey ocman what's up man? Since I haven't been gaming much in the past year I've sold my GTX 980 so now I'm on 8400GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year and many great upgrades in upcoming 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


@KingT

Not bad, but could have been better! I am currently using 2nd hand desktop and laptop before I get my new desktop build and laptop. The 2nd hand desktop system with Q8200 will lag from time to time when I have many programs running, and while nVidia Quadro 2000 in the machine is not good for 4K video playback (so choppy), and bluray source playback is okay, the card should be great at possible encoding work or CAD. The 2nd hand laptop with 1st gen Core i7 mobile CPU is close to running fine, with no USB 3.0 ports though.

I had been gaming on my smartphone for the past months, and has recently quit due getting bored.

I gotta say OnePlus Two is a nice dual 4G SIM smartphone (so far it has only crashed once) since I got it in the mail in October 2015, but the lack of micro sd slot and removed NFC feature is quite a disappointment. And just if OnePlus did include those missing features to the Two, this smartphone would easily be a real "Flagship Killer 2016".

I am planning to re-use my 9800GT in a spare old system that is sitting in the house for my dad.

And I will definitely look forward to making huge fortune, so I don't need to worry about spending money for my needs and wants such as building expensive new PCs (maybe get an iMac too) and getting more gadgets.

May we all prosper and live well!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @KingT
> 
> Not bad, but could have been better! I am currently using 2nd hand desktop and laptop before I get my new desktop build and laptop. The 2nd hand desktop system with Q8200 will lag from time to time when I have many programs running, and while nVidia Quadro 2000 in the machine is not good for 4K video playback (so choppy), and bluray source playback is okay, the card should be great at possible encoding work or CAD. The 2nd hand laptop with 1st gen Core i7 mobile CPU is close to running fine, with no USB 3.0 ports though.
> 
> I had been gaming on my smartphone for the past months, and has recently quit due getting bored.
> 
> I gotta say OnePlus Two is a nice dual 4G SIM smartphone (so far it has only crashed once) since I got it in the mail in October 2015, but the lack of micro sd slot and removed NFC feature is quite a disappointment. And just if OnePlus did include those missing features to the Two, this smartphone would easily be a real "Flagship Killer 2016".
> 
> I am planning to re-use my 9800GT in a spare old system that is sitting in the house for my dad.
> 
> And I will definitely look forward to making huge fortune, so I don't need to worry about spending money for my needs and wants such as building expensive new PCs (maybe get an iMac too) and getting more gadgets.
> 
> May we all prosper and live well!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey bro,

I have a 9800GT that was removed from a system in working order but when I try to use it I just get the beeps and shutdown. Any solutions for that? I've looked for a fix but I gave up on it.

Also, if you want the NFC feature on your phone I can probably hook you up safely and give you a way to keep your warranty intact in case you ever have to use the warranty. There are also other options for expandable storage if you're interested.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Hey bro,
> 
> I have a 9800GT that was removed from a system in working order but when I try to use it I just get the beeps and shutdown. Any solutions for that? I've looked for a fix but I gave up on it.
> 
> Also, if you want the NFC feature on your phone I can probably hook you up safely and give you a way to keep your warranty intact in case you ever have to use the warranty. There are also other options for expandable storage if you're interested.


Hey Droidriven,

For your graphics card, try reset your system BIOS first to optimized/factory default settings, then save and reboot it to see. Alternately, if possible, in the BIOS set it to check for your graphics card first, save and reboot.

To make sure your card is working or not, try your card in a working computer, then you will know.

Thanks for the offer, what solutions are they? thru micro SD, SIM card, or sticker tag? for how much? PM me if needed. Thanks!

*P.S.:* Make sure your card is not modded or BIOS modded, make sure to reset to default settings, and check if any of the physical components on the card is damaged, loose, or missing.

*P.P.S.:* Any error code or message? Check the manuals to check if you can find anything useful.

ocman


----------



## jampog

Hi guys,

My lan suddenly can't connect. No blinking lights. It won't even appear in device manager. I was wondering if you guys have the latest driver for p5q pro turbo atheros thingy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> My lan suddenly can't connect. No blinking lights. It won't even appear in device manager. I was wondering if you guys have the latest driver for p5q pro turbo atheros thingy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


@jampog

Try this webpage: https://www.asus.com/support/Download/1/22/60/18/c19zNYHCAXhCqBPq/30/

EDIT: Choose the right one for your OS version. Windows 7, 8, and 8.1 for sure got support. Anything later, Windows update should have drivers support.

P.S.: I hope the LAN module on your mobo is not failing on you, as mostly likely, you will have to get it replaced at an extra cost... (out of warranty replacement/repair)

Regards,

ocman


----------



## jampog

thanks for the quick reply!

i got those already and it still won't appear again. I have windows 10 right now. FYI, the support is only upto win 7.

It's just weird for I just went out and when i came back its gone









Yup I hope its not busted cuz I just found some rams for it.

Thanks as always!


----------



## ocman

@jampog

My original ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo's lan port died after compressed air cleaning.

After RMA process, I got a replacement board of the same model, and it operated for a few more years before one of the molex ports (which was connected to my gigabyte wifi+bluetooth card) decided to pop and burn a good portion of the motherboard itself along with my sata 3 controller card, my graphics card and partially my CPU watercooler...

I was able to retrieve my CPU, RAMs, optical drives, ssd, hdd drives, and carder reader, and then had to trash the rest.

Oh well, currently using 2nd hand desktop and laptop, doing okay ( it could have been better if I got my skylake build right now)

I know I have talked about this in the past. Pardon me for repeating myself guys.

Back on track, alternatively, if the ethernet port is still no show or not working, you can always add a gigabit network card to solve the problem, if repairing it would cost more.

Regards,

ocman.


----------



## jampog

really after compressed air cleaning







( i just cleaned mine 3 weeks ago... sigh...

what it burnt down... ouch for the gpu... dam thats scary, your making me think to upgrade my rig now.

got it working by installing driver which is not the beta a couple of times.

Now i have "one or more network protocols are missing on this computer" error

been reading all day and its a hit and miss on how to fix it. no luck still.

thanks again!


----------



## Droidriven

I was given a custom case that had a PSU already in it that I decided to put a P5Q pro in. I had this board in another case and it was fully functional but after switching cases it powers on but it isn't putting out any video, it doesn't show splash or boot to BIOS. I'm thinking the PSU in it is the culprit because its the only thing that is different than what was with it in the other case. I'm looking for some opinions on the matter before I buy another PSU, what do you guys think?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ocman

@ Droidriven

Is the PSU from your another case (where you removed the P5Q PRO from) still fit and re-usable for testing?

P.S.: Sometimes, part of the rails or ports from a PSU fail to supply electricity. I had my Corsair PSU partially failed (the one had in my burned up Green Kryptonite build), somewhat poor quality.


----------



## ocman

@ jampog

Try removing all the network drivers you have previously installed completely and reinstall the latest (non-beta) drivers to see if the problem goes away.

The other way (the long way, if you have time) is to try perform a clean install of Windows 7 and see.

EDIT: If you have Windows automatic restore points setup in place, try restoring to an earlier point (before you start experiencing the problem) and see if it will do the trick.

Alternatively, as I have suggest before, you can add a gigabit Ethernet card, and the problem is solved.


----------



## jampog

now the atheros does not even appear on the device manager anymore







(

did a system restore as well already.

yup got a wifi usb thumbdrive for the mean time.

im still trying fix this baby...

thanks again!


----------



## ocman

@jampog

Have you clicked "Scan for hardware changes" under the Device Manager console to see if Windows detect hardware with a question mark (without drivers)? Just to make sure.

If still no good, and have the spare time, get a copy of all required drivers on a separate drive such as USB flash drive, and proceed to clean install Windows and update the drivers from there.

If you really keen on getting it fixed, but want to save some hassle, see if there is an authorized ASUS service center in your area, contact them for repair pricing.

For me, I did use a PCI network card before I RMA the board back then.

Hope these help.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @jampog
> 
> Have you clicked "Scan for hardware changes" under the Device Manager console to see if Windows detect hardware with a question mark (without drivers)? Just to make sure.
> 
> If still no good, and have the spare time, get a copy of all required drivers on a separate drive such as USB flash drive, and proceed to clean install Windows and update the drivers from there.
> 
> If you really keen on getting it fixed, but want to save some hassle, see if there is an authorized ASUS service center in your area, contact them for repair pricing.
> 
> For me, I did use a PCI network card before I RMA the board back then.
> 
> Hope these help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jampog*
> 
> now the atheros does not even appear on the device manager anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> did a system restore as well already.
> 
> yup got a wifi usb thumbdrive for the mean time.
> 
> im still trying fix this baby...
> 
> thanks again!


Could it be the same thing I just encountered on my buddy's gigabyte AM3+ system when he upgraded to W10? When it booted the last time it removed the realtek audio resources saying that it wasn't compatible with W10. I haven't tried finding a fix for it yet but I will get to it at some point, no audio issues as of yet but that doesn't mean that something somewhere won't be effected, just hasn't been encountered yet, if it is encountered I'll be forced to find a workaround, just don't want the headache right now if not needed.


----------



## ClintE

It's obvious M$ (and probably hardware manufacturers) aren't going to support a lot of older hardware on W10. Why upgrade anyway? (Unless you're stuck with W8/8.1; just downgrade to the *much better* W7 in that case)


----------



## ocman

@ ClintE

I would say so too. Windows 7 is more stable and bugs fixed anyways, and better for those having discontinued support hardware and/or software, where they still need to use.

I have a HP multi function inkjet colour printer, AGFA scanner, and handwriting tablet working fine under Windows XP, but when I upgraded to Windows 7, there were no software or drivers support. They all either turned into limited functional or total useless.

I am no hurry to upgrade to Windows 10 (maybe install it onto a secondary portion or drive just to test it), and I have already skipped Win 8 ,8.1. Somehow, for whatever reasons, Microsoft skipped calling the latest version of Windows, Windows 9).


----------



## ClintE

@ OCMan

I'm just starting to experiment with different virtual machine players to run a specific application under XP. We have this perfectly functional Epson scanner that my wife wants to use on a regular basis, and no drivers for W7. Currently we occasionally hook it to her HP notebook running XP, but I want to connect it to her W7 desktop to start scanning in some pictures, and that job is gonna take some time. I can't see anything wrong with opening up an application in an XP VM, scan the pics, and shut it down when finished. Hopefully I can make it transparent enough that it seems to be just another application she opens and closes like anything else.

Cheers!


----------



## ocman

@ClintE

Running the scanner under WinXP in VM software seems it is going to work, let me know if everything is fully functional. (May you also test and see whether a multi functional printer would be fully functional? Thx)

P.S.: Owners list in the OP updated.


----------



## Petrol

Ocman you're still here! Still running the P5Q? I recently brought mine back into service as a headless NetBSD host, but you wouldn't believe the problem I'm having! The board won't POST without a GPU, and I only have a spare PCI-E GPU. If I plug that into the one PCI-E x16 slot, then there will be nowhere left to plug the PCI-E x2 NIC I also need to use. So now my server sits idle until I can find a PCI card


----------



## ocman

@ Petrol

Happy New Year and early Happy Valentine's Day!

Yes, I am still here, but as for my P5Q PRO Turbo, it has died in a fire. I am currently on a 2nd hand build (as well as 2nd hand laptop) for now until I can get affordable skylake desktop and laptop.

I am just wondering, have you checked your BIOS setting and make sure it is not only detecting your PCI-E for video display? And make sure on board graphics is not being disabled (if that is possible).

EDIT: I meant to say try reset your mobo by moving the jumper.

Has the LAN module on your P5Q failed?

P.S.: I have bought Kingston HyperX Cloud headset during Christmas sale $85 CAD+tax. It came with quite some useful accessories and the sound is decent, but I personally think my Sennheiser HD518 sounds a tad bit better though.


----------



## Robby JAtmiko

Hi Guys....i really need help..
My P5Q pro Turbo has a 4gb (2 x 2gb apogee) ram ,i want to add 8gb more (2 x 4gb kingston) but it wont work , its detect on BIOS ( total 12gb , 4gb apogee and 8gb kingston) and when run to OS (win10),,its stall/hang,,it wont work
those 8gb(kingston) works well on my other pc' (P5KPL-AM se) , but it wont work on my P5Q pro turbo
could you help me pleaseeee..?

btw..thanks,,form a newbie


----------



## ocman

@ Robby JAtmiko

Do you have Windows 10 32 bit or 64 bit installed? In case you have 32bit version installed.

*Physical Memory Limits: Windows 10*

The following table specifies the limits on physical memory for Windows 10.


VersionLimit on X86Limit on X64Windows 10 Enterprise

4 GB



2TB

Windows 10 Education

4 GB



2TB

Windows 10 Pro

4 GB



2TB

Windows 10 Home

4 GB



128GB



Otherwise, it is always handy to have your mobo user manual and memory QVL list ready. (They could be found through the links of my opening post)

Shut down your PC and reset your mobo by jumper. After you properly done resetting your mobo, see if it will fix the problem.

If not, to make sure the DIMM slots are not faulty, shut down PC and try remove the 2GB RAMs and install the Kingston 4GB RAMs onto DIMMs 2 and 4. Try boot up your PC and see if it recognizes the RAMs.

Repeat the trial with the Kingston RAMs on DIMMs 1 and 3, then boot up your PC and see if they get recognized.

If both trials good, that means there are no problem with the DIMMs slots.

Now, shut down your PC again, and then try install the 2GB RAMs onto DIMMs 2 and 4. Then try boot up your PC and see if it recognizes all four sticks of RAMs.

In my opinion, there should not be any conflicts between the RAMs and mobo, as the capacity on each and the total capacity of memory are still within the supported limits of the mobo.

I would be surprised to see your older P5KPL-AM SE mobo would be able to utilize all four sticks of RAMs that you have.

It is always nice to have another working PC for troubleshooting.

Hope all these help.

ocman


----------



## Robby JAtmiko

@ocman..thanks alot 4 d response...
my system are 64bit(win7)..

Btw my P5KPL-AM SE only recognize 4gb max..(2x2gb or 2x4gb)its only 2 slot..
And on my P5Q PRO TURBO when i put those 4ram(2x2gb and 2x4gb)..it can be seen on bios its recognize 12gb of ram..but when i save and exit BIOS and run to win7.its only goes to win7 startup logo and stop responding.and goes to option star windows normally or repair it..when i choose it,its keep restarting on and on...

Or..there are any conflict between ram and OS(win7 64bit)..coz ram its recognize by BIOS(12GB)
btw i'll try for your suggestion...thanks alot


----------



## ocman

*@ Robby JAtmiko*

In any case, do give only installing Kingston 2 x 4GB onto DIMM 1 and 3 a try first. Also look into the ASUS Memory QVL list for allowed brand, model, match, and capacities.

Once you can get them working, check out my 2nd post on the first page for overclocking tips and resources.

*Most likely --> Side note:* From the sound of it, it may probably be a case of your disk drive is about to fail. Check health condition of your disk drive with your working PC.

P.S.: If you need a new drive for OS and programs, I would recommend you to go for Samsung SSD(s).


----------



## Robby JAtmiko

@ocman...thanks 4 d solution..

Samsung ssd 850 evo its quit expensive here in rupiah's...what about WDC black 64mb cache sata 3..can it fix it?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robby JAtmiko*
> 
> @ocman...thanks 4 d solution..
> 
> Samsung ssd 850 evo its quit expensive here in rupiah's...what about WDC black 64mb cache sata 3..can it fix it?


If you can't get an SSD then get a good SSHD Hybrid drive, they're reasonably priced and they are faster than a regular SATA3 hard drive. I put a 1TB hybrid in my laptop for about $50, I'm sure you can get one reasonably priced for your desktop.


----------



## Robby JAtmiko

@droidriven..thanks 4 d suggestion
Well SSHD its more reasonable in pricing...i'll try it


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> @ Petrol
> 
> Happy New Year and early Happy Valentine's Day!


thanks man, and happy family day to you








Quote:


> Yes, I am still here, but as for my P5Q PRO Turbo, it has died in a fire. I am currently on a 2nd hand build (as well as 2nd hand laptop) for now until I can get affordable skylake desktop and laptop.


DIED IN A FIRE?! You mean the mobo itself caught on fire?? RIP P5Q








Quote:


> I am just wondering, have you checked your BIOS setting and make sure it is not only detecting your PCI-E for video display? And make sure on board graphics is not being disabled (if that is possible).
> 
> EDIT: I meant to say try reset your mobo by moving the jumper.
> 
> Has the LAN module on your P5Q failed?


Does the P5Q PRO have onboard graphics? I just have a vanilla P5Q and no on-board graphics, I've looked into the BIOS but the only options I seem to have are either to boot with PCI-E or PCI graphics :\ The built-in NIC still works but I was intending to use the P5Q to bridge a connection so that would have required the dual-port NIC for the usual network in and out and then the built-in NIC just to be able to connect directly to the P5Q.

Well, that was my plan before I realized how truly _garbage_ 802.11ac is. I thought maybe I could get close to gigabit speeds since the theoretical maximum is 1300Mbps. Nope, turns out that is not to be trusted, even with perfect tuning the losses are so bad even just a few feet away that _at best_ 802.11ac is capable of roughly half of actual gigabit speeds. Fortunately I didn't lose too much money on the switch to ac but I feel it's pretty despicable to advertise speeds that are simply unattainable.

So now the plan is to use a gigabit ethernet switch I have lying around to connect my local network together and then connect that to the P5Q's built-in NIC and then bridge the connection over 802.11n to the modem/router/AP that connects to the internet. It gives me more speed and control over LAN and the actual speeds of 802.11n are still faster than my internet connection so there won't be any new bottlenecks. The good news is I don't need to wait on any extra equipment for the P5Q, I can still use the spare PCI-E graphics card because the 802.11n adapter just needs a PCI-E x1 port and not the nonexistent x2 port that the dual-port ethernet NIC would have needed. The only part that bugs me is the PCI-E card sucks up a bunch of power for nothing, since I can't get rid of it I'll have to find some way to make it useful :\


----------



## franckimp

Asus p5q pro turbo. Had an q6600 q0 at 3.2ghz ne il juste bought a xénon 2.833 GHz... Will sée what it gives


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> thanks man, and happy family day to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIED IN A FIRE?! You mean the mobo itself caught on fire?? RIP P5Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the P5Q PRO have onboard graphics? I just have a vanilla P5Q and no on-board graphics, I've looked into the BIOS but the only options I seem to have are either to boot with PCI-E or PCI graphics :\ The built-in NIC still works but I was intending to use the P5Q to bridge a connection so that would have required the dual-port NIC for the usual network in and out and then the built-in NIC just to be able to connect directly to the P5Q.
> 
> Well, that was my plan before I realized how truly _garbage_ 802.11ac is. I thought maybe I could get close to gigabit speeds since the theoretical maximum is 1300Mbps. Nope, turns out that is not to be trusted, even with perfect tuning the losses are so bad even just a few feet away that _at best_ 802.11ac is capable of roughly half of actual gigabit speeds. Fortunately I didn't lose too much money on the switch to ac but I feel it's pretty despicable to advertise speeds that are simply unattainable.
> 
> So now the plan is to use a gigabit ethernet switch I have lying around to connect my local network together and then connect that to the P5Q's built-in NIC and then bridge the connection over 802.11n to the modem/router/AP that connects to the internet. It gives me more speed and control over LAN and the actual speeds of 802.11n are still faster than my internet connection so there won't be any new bottlenecks. The good news is I don't need to wait on any extra equipment for the P5Q, I can still use the spare PCI-E graphics card because the 802.11n adapter just needs a PCI-E x1 port and not the nonexistent x2 port that the dual-port ethernet NIC would have needed. The only part that bugs me is the PCI-E card sucks up a bunch of power for nothing, since I can't get rid of it I'll have to find some way to make it useful :\


My P5Q Pro came with no graphics, gotta have a graphics card.


----------



## Boorock

Hi guys,

After 5 years, it's good to be back again









9 years and still running the old girl with no problems (system info below) but after seeing the new "Rise of the Tomb Raider" game I decided to go for a Xeon MOD and OC !
And I searched the whole thread and got happy cause lot's of people tried & succeeded in the Xeon MOD.

Here are my system specs;

MoBo: *ASUS P5Q Turbo* (not Pro) with BIOS 602 (SLIC 2.1 Mod from this forum)

CPU: Q6600 @ 3.6 or 2.4 (stock) daily use.
http://www.passmark.com/baselines/V8/display.php?id=56362443985

RAM: *1066Mhz, 2x 4GB (8GB) G.SKILL F2-8500CL5D*-4GBPK 5-5-5-15-2N Latency @ 2.1v
( http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-8500cl5d-4gbpk )

SSD: SanDisk SSDPlus SDSSDA-120G-G25

GPU: Sapphire HD7750 2GB DDR3 Edition

CASE: Enermax Chakra ECA 3052 Black with 250mm Side Fan
( http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=539&num=1 )

PSU: *600W 80+Bronze Xilence* XP600 135mm Fan / Gaming Series
( http://www.xilence.de/en/products/power-supplies/gaming-series/gaming-series.html )

OS: Win10 Pro

_Now, here comes the fun part... I'm going to get some replacement parts._

*Xeon x5470* (12MB 3.33gHz) as the CPU replacement,
( http://ark.intel.com/products/35430/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5470-12M-Cache-3_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB )

*Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 4GB* for the GPU replacement, ( a little overkill I know, but I just wanted to be sure about the 60FPS @ 1080p and got a good deal







)
( http://www.sapphiretech.com/productdetial.asp?pid=421F760D-5247-4A25-BA5D-74A7A3139CD7&lang=eng )

Finally a *Corsair Hydro Series H75* Liquid CPU Cooler
( http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h75-liquid-cpu-cooler )

Just for OC the new beast x5470 @ 4Ghz or even 4.5Ghz (or more...?) to work stable with the Sapphire R9 380 GPU @ 1080p Ultra/Very High settings.

But, I need your help, answers & experience...

1- I'm running Win10 Pro (legally Upgraded from Win7 Pro) on my 602 BIOS with SLIC 2.1 Mod (which updated me to Win10 Pro legally I think)
So, should I have a xeon microcodes injected 602 BIOS for P5Q Turbo with SLIC 2.1 or may I use Original 602 BIOS+ xeon microcode without SLIC 2.1 ?
(I do have the SLIC 2.1 602 BIOS file and I can inject the xeon microcodes in to it... but, I'll be glad if a friend provide me one)

2- About the Xeon x5470;
As I know, the x5470 Xeon is the most powerful (3.33gHz) and efficient/overclockable Xeon, that we can modify & use in LGA 775 Platform ?

Are there any other choices for a faster, overclockable CPU (like x5492 @ 3.40gHz) ?
Should I go with x5470 or x5492 ?
http://ark.intel.com/compare/36893,35430

Is the x5470 most OverClockable Xeon CPU and microcodes available for BIOS injection ?

Anyone had problems or any experience with x5470 on P5Q boards ? (cooling, instability etc.)

What should be my OC settings on P5Q Turbo board to max out the x5470 with liquid cooling ?

There are some aliexpress sellers with hard modded x5470 xeons (No Mod stickers & already cuts on CPU)
They simply welded the needed 2-pins so u don't have to use a MOD Sticker. These seems more secure & user-friendly...?
http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-x5470.html?site=glo&SearchText=x5470&g=y&CatId=708042&initiative_id=AS_20160219024855&shipCountry=tr&pvId=19050-8165&isrefine=y

3- I've seen lot's of youtube videos of peole running x5470 with older graphic cards @ 1080p, 2K or even 4K resolutions... amazing stuff !















4K Crysis with x5492 xeon : 




That's all for now... What do you think of my new project ?
I'm waiting for your helpful comments


----------



## omega1988

i got ASUS P5QC motherboard . do i relate to this topic ?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i got ASUS P5QC motherboard . do i relate to this topic ?


Yes, you have a P5Q series mobo with P45 chipset.


----------



## omega1988

YEY!! great so what can i do with it ?)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> YEY!! great so what can i do with it ?)


You would probably be served best if you tried the 775 to 771 mod with a Xeon X5460 or x5470 with a good cooler and at least 8GB of the fastest RAM you can get and a good GPU.

Then you can overclock the CPU(the X5470 overclocks the best), RAM and GPU. You'll probably have to flash a modified BIOS(has to be specifically for your board, can't use BIOS from another similar board) with the Xeon microcodes and you'll need one of the mod stickers made for this mod. There is a couple threads here about the 775 to 771 mod.


----------



## omega1988

i did it alredy with x5460 cpu . i was thinking that there are some other mods that i can do to my pc


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> i did it alredy with x5460 cpu . i was thinking that there are some other mods that i can do to my pc


Have you tried the voltmod? Its posted in this thread somewhere I think. Or its posted in one of the 775-771 threads. I can't remember because it was months ago. I believe it was this thread though because the mod was for P5Q mobos.


----------



## omega1988

no what is that ?


----------



## omega1988

also a question . the server memory won't work with this motherboard and the cpu ?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> also a question . the server memory won't work with this motherboard and the cpu ?


On ASUS's website it says that:

2 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR3 1333/1066/800 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
4 x DIMM, max. 16GB, DDR2 1066 / 800 / 667 MHz, Non-ECC, Un-buffered memory

So no, the motherboard doesn't support server memory which I assume would be (ECC and/or buffered memory)


----------



## omega1988

this is sad... my board support 16gb ddr2 and it cost extremely high


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> no what is that ?


It involves some wire, a variable resistor and a soldering gun. If you don't have those you can't do it.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega1988*
> 
> this is sad... my board support 16gb ddr2 and it cost extremely high


Yeah, it's more expensive than ddr3. I have 8GB in all my 775 systems because I didn't want to pay the ridiculous cost for 16GB of ddr2. 16GB of ddr2 is more expensive than the 32GB of GSkill 1866 I bought for my Z97 system.


----------



## omega1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> It involves some wire, a variable resistor and a soldering gun. If you don't have those you can't do it.


i think i have it all . but what are we talking about ? more ditails , link ?


----------



## Droidriven

I told you it's in this thread or one of the 775 to 771 threads, its in a post somewhere in the thread where another member did it, what I saw was not a guide I can link you to and I'm not doing the digging to find it, you can do that.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

I believe you are talking about my mod on the P5Q-E. I don't have the board anymore but I can certainly help you if you have questions. Here is my posting from this thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> As promised here are the close-up pictures of my P5Q-E that show the voltmod I did.


----------



## Droidriven

Exactly, Johnny on the spot there mllrkllr88, good looking out.

I still don't have the heatsinks I need for the P5Q-E I have so its sitting in a box waiting to be scrapped.

What else do you have on that improvised circuitboard besides the variable resistor? And what is that setup you've got by the heatsink at what would be the top of the motherboard?.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mllrkllr88

So here is a picture of the board at the final revision...you can see a little digial voltage display on my mod board. On the mod board there is a dip switch so I can disable the mod and revert stock and a second pot for vcore adjustment. The small pot does course adjustment while the large pot does fine core adjustment. The thing going on at the top of the board is just some caps relocated. I needed to move the caps because my CPU pot is too large and would touch the caps preventing a good mount.


----------



## miracle03

Hi, I don't expect people to still participate in this forum but i guess it's worth a try.

I have a P5Q Pro Turbo, Q8400 with 8gb Corsair CMX something 1600, the problems I've encountered over the years were plentiful, but I manage to live with the system all the way from purchase till now. It's now a part server with a projector plugged in for part cinema.

I've salvaged a Q9550 from another system and swapped my Q8400 with it. So far so good, tried overclocking it by following the procedures indicated in this forum, I thought the system was stable but I didn't test the stability with any programs. one night i briefly saw on the monitor plugged going into a BSOD and then the machine no longer booted, i reset the cmos and everything came back without a hick up. i wasn't able to set the ram speed at 400mhz, it only wanted to go on 401mhz. not the actual problem but I hope someone can shed some light onto that.

first headache, mobo always reports new CPU installed, I bypassed it with disable wait for F1 if error, tried flashing new BIOS, currently on 7010 from the beginning of the thread. however, i suspect it's because I've previously flashed a custom BIOS in an attempt to fix the OSX 86 I had installed. to my memory that's possibly the first time "new CPU" message was shown. the machine was running chameleon and OSX for a about 2 years until i couldn't take it anymore and reverted back to windows, since then no major modification was done to it.

Back last year, my friend who had a Q6*** and a p5q had trouble running GTA, since I had an almost similar hardware, I decided to test GTA and it ran with 9800GT with a 9600GT, both with 512MB and 8GB of system ram, on a PATA IDE HDD and 1920x1080, which was smoother than my friends p5q + q6*** and 4 GB of system ram, however, he was using an HD4790 1GB, he lags horribily. when he switched to 760GTX, the graphical detail improved, but he was still lagging majorly. So I thought to myself, maybe it was because of the extra ram I had, since we had the same brand of ram and same speed, I took out 2x 2gb from my system, and popped it into his. to our surprise his system stopped booting. I then started taking every extra component out trying to identify the problem. turns out it was the two sticks of ram i installed. So then it made me more confused. However, after I got back home I realized those two sticks were no longer working. IT was a working system pull and stopped working after installed on my friends black dimm slots. We just concluded that his secondary ram slots were killing rams because he then remembered he had extra 1gb ddr2 laying around which was probably killed by his mobo.
I took his 4gb original ram after he upgraded his system over the christmas. and my server was running back on 8gb, which made me very happy.

this system ran many different GPU, but now finally i think I will keep it running with 2x 9600GT, both 512mb and on the primary blue PEG I have 2x monitor @ 1920x1080 mirror/ duplicated and the black PEG with the projector and another screen running at 1440*900 mirrored/duplicated. -The problem I'm now having is I no longer see the BIOS booting. all 4 screen remain on power saving mode until I get to windows logon screen, then everything come back. I've been living with it for now but it makes it hard to tune it because in order to see the bios on 1 of the screen, I have to disconnect all other screen. I've been trying to find a way to get the bios to display on all screens. but i have no idea how the bios draws.

Third problem, I can no longer get the system to resume from halt properly, when sleep is enabled, sometimes the computer can actually re-initialize back in windows, but almost all of the time if i try to resume the system directly i just get a blank screen, I would have to shut down the PSU then start again and it would continue resuming, a process which i cannot monitor because of the black screens during post apart from pressing on numlock to see if the system still responds.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. I have replacement parts for most of the common parts. but I don't know where to start looking.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miracle03*
> 
> Hi, I don't expect people to still participate in this forum but i guess it's worth a try.
> 
> I have a P5Q Pro Turbo, Q8400 with 8gb Corsair CMX something 1600, the problems I've encountered over the years were plentiful, but I manage to live with the system all the way from purchase till now. It's now a part server with a projector plugged in for part cinema.
> 
> I've salvaged a Q9550 from another system and swapped my Q8400 with it. So far so good, tried overclocking it by following the procedures indicated in this forum, I thought the system was stable but I didn't test the stability with any programs. one night i briefly saw on the monitor plugged going into a BSOD and then the machine no longer booted, i reset the cmos and everything came back without a hick up. i wasn't able to set the ram speed at 400mhz, it only wanted to go on 401mhz. not the actual problem but I hope someone can shed some light onto that.
> 
> first headache, mobo always reports new CPU installed, I bypassed it with disable wait for F1 if error, tried flashing new BIOS, currently on 7010 from the beginning of the thread. however, i suspect it's because I've previously flashed a custom BIOS in an attempt to fix the OSX 86 I had installed. to my memory that's possibly the first time "new CPU" message was shown. the machine was running chameleon and OSX for a about 2 years until i couldn't take it anymore and reverted back to windows, since then no major modification was done to it.
> 
> Back last year, my friend who had a Q6*** and a p5q had trouble running GTA, since I had an almost similar hardware, I decided to test GTA and it ran with 9800GT with a 9600GT, both with 512MB and 8GB of system ram, on a PATA IDE HDD and 1920x1080, which was smoother than my friends p5q + q6*** and 4 GB of system ram, however, he was using an HD4790 1GB, he lags horribily. when he switched to 760GTX, the graphical detail improved, but he was still lagging majorly. So I thought to myself, maybe it was because of the extra ram I had, since we had the same brand of ram and same speed, I took out 2x 2gb from my system, and popped it into his. to our surprise his system stopped booting. I then started taking every extra component out trying to identify the problem. turns out it was the two sticks of ram i installed. So then it made me more confused. However, after I got back home I realized those two sticks were no longer working. IT was a working system pull and stopped working after installed on my friends black dimm slots. We just concluded that his secondary ram slots were killing rams because he then remembered he had extra 1gb ddr2 laying around which was probably killed by his mobo.
> I took his 4gb original ram after he upgraded his system over the christmas. and my server was running back on 8gb, which made me very happy.
> 
> this system ran many different GPU, but now finally i think I will keep it running with 2x 9600GT, both 512mb and on the primary blue PCE I have 2x monitor @ 1920x1080 mirror/ duplicated and the black PCE with the projector and another screen running at 1440*900 mirrored/duplicated. -The problem I'm now having is I no longer see the BIOS booting. all 4 screen remain on power saving mode until I get to windows logon screen, then everything come back. I've been living with it for now but it makes it hard to tune it because in order to see the bios on 1 of the screen, I have to disconnect all other screen. I've been trying to find a way to get the bios to display on all screens. but i have no idea how the bios draws.
> 
> Third problem, I can no longer get the system to resume from halt properly, when sleep is enabled, sometimes the computer can actually re-initialize back in windows, but almost all of the time if i try to resume the system directly i just get a blank screen, I would have to shut down the PSU then start again and it would continue resuming, a process which i cannot monitor because of the black screens during post apart from pressing on numlock to see if the system still responds.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this. I have replacement parts for most of the common parts. but I don't know where to start looking.


You say you flashed the BIOS for OSX 86 back then but have since tried flashing the BIOD from this thread but its not working? Have you considered a new BIOS chip in case you cant flash what you have to get it straight?

On your friends' PC, are you sure he didn't have a 32 bit OS? I ask because 32 bit supports a max of 4GB, probably not the issue, just verifying. I'm assuming he upgraded to 2x4GB RAM? If so then ignore the 32 bit question. Did you check the black RAM slots or the sticks you tried in them for defects? No burned/melted spots anywhere?

When you say the system lags, how much lag are you talking?


----------



## miracle03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> You say you flashed the BIOS for OSX 86 back then but have since tried flashing the BIOD from this thread but its not working? Have you considered a new BIOS chip in case you cant flash what you have to get it straight?
> 
> On your friends' PC, are you sure he didn't have a 32 bit OS? I ask because 32 bit supports a max of 4GB, probably not the issue, just verifying. I'm assuming he upgraded to 2x4GB RAM? If so then ignore the 32 bit question. Did you check the black RAM slots or the sticks you tried in them for defects? No burned/melted spots anywhere?
> 
> When you say the system lags, how much lag are you talking?


cool, i didn't expect an answer this quick, I apologize if I hadn't been clear enough, I was just throwing my thoughts onto the internet.

First of all, after I've flashed the custom bios for OSX, I had solved the halt and resume with snow leopard because it didn't want to support that natively through the kext and system, I was able to get the system to resume 8-9 times out of 10, when i reverted the system back to windows, I had also downloaded a bios update from ASUS and i believe it was also the same latest one from the beginning of the thread, 0710 if i remembered correctly. both time asus ez flash reported complete, but i still had problem with "new cpu installed".

second of all, I believe OS architecture was not the problem, regardless of the sort of memory allocation the operating system uses, the bios should always detect the installed rams, so that wasn't the problem, He had probably 2 or 3 x 1gb ddr2, ocz, then he later installed 2x2gb corsair, which makes it 4gb in total. when I took out 2 x 2gb from my 4 x 2gb and put it in his, which effectively became 8gb in total hardware ram stick installed , his system no longer boots, didn't even post.

visual inspection reveals no damages on both slots and the rams. I'm afraid to install more DDR2 because they're more expensive than ddr3, fck logic

third, I never actually saw how bad it was, just from his word of mouth, but he kept rage quiting when we played together, when asked he just said it lags too much, he had to look at the ground when moving because he couldn't handle the choppiness i guess.


----------



## miracle03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> So here is a picture of the board at the final revision...you can see a little digial voltage display on my mod board. On the mod board there is a dip switch so I can disable the mod and revert stock and a second pot for vcore adjustment. The small pot does course adjustment while the large pot does fine core adjustment. The thing going on at the top of the board is just some caps relocated. I needed to move the caps because my CPU pot is too large and would touch the caps preventing a good mount.


my sincerest apologies, i didn't bother to even look through the 600 odd pages thinking it must have stopped over the years, i just now realized the last reply was 6 days ago.


----------



## MrOz

Hi,

I obtained an ASUS P5QD Turbo
http://www.asus.com/nz/Motherboards/P5QD_Turbo/

I am trying to see if it is possible to use G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI-B - DDR2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 1.8-1.9v with this boar, it is not shown on the QVL but i know that does not always mean it wont work...

I can get into bios but after saving any settings it doesn't even post.
(currently installed is the 3.01 bios)

I have tried settings the memory with 4-4-4-12 5-5-5-15 and 6-6-6-18 with voltage 1.8 up to 1.9v
And saw a tip elsewhere that performance mode may help.. but alas not.

Does anyone have this same ram working with the P5QD Turbo?

Q6600 CPU
Nvidea Quadro K4200
750w Corsair PSU

Are they any mod bios that would give better memory compatibility with this version of the board?

Thanks,

Oz


----------



## Revhead

Ket modded BIOS. The final collection. Based on the latest 2209 official BIOS. If anyone is looking for these please download and redistribute while the link is available.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u983d06v5ur0biv/P5Q%20Series%205th%20Anniversary%20%28FINAL%29.7z?dl=0


----------



## omega1988

has anyone succeeded installing a OSX El Capitan with clover ?


----------



## Revhead

Very weird.
I got sick of stuffing around, so I decided to start afresh using KingT's template as the basis for my overclock.
Vanilla P5Q with an E5450.

FSB freq = 450MHz
DRAM TIMINGS=5-5-5-18 (OCZ Platinum 1066)
STRAP=AUTO
DRAM freq= 900
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL = DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING = DISABLED
OC charger=Enabled
AI Transaction booster=AUTO
9x multiplier

Vcore=1.xxV (what Chip needs to hit 4.05GHz,add a bit if you crash)
CPU GTL = 0.63x
PLL=1.54
FSB voltage=1.30V
DRAM voltage=2.2V (memory specs)
NBv=1.30V
SBv=1.2V
PCIE/SATA voltage=1.60V
CPU & PCIE Spread spectrum=Disable
CPU & NB skew=AUTO
NB GTL=AUTO
Load Line Calibration=ENABLED

Started at 1.3685v using Prime 95 small test.
Reduced the volts until I got an error which happened at 1.30625 after 14 mins on one core.
Bumped it back up to 1.31250v, restarted and didn't get error for 1hr 6 mins - same core. Bumped it up again to 1.31875, restarted again - where it seems to be stable.
Temps during this process ranged from just under 70 to just over 80C.

At 1.31875 I let it run Prime small for 7 hours without an error before finally stopping it.
BUT here's the really weird thing.
Along the way we had a blackout and after I fired up the PC again, the temps dropped dramatically.
After 7 hours it was sitting at 45C/100 per cent load - maximum temp 48C per RealTemp.
What the hell?
More importantly have I found my sweet spot?
My goal was a 4GHz stable overclock.

Edit: After a reboot my temperatures jumped back up?


----------



## Revhead

A word of advice.
I was having troubles getting the temps down on my P5Q.
I'm using a DeepCool Gammaxx 400, not the best heatsink in the world but not too shabby.
Anyway I was hitting 82C on the Prime small test with my E5450 clocked to 4050Ghz (9x450).
I've never been too fond of the silly pushdown Intel style spring clips that came with the heatsink and I was far from confident that they were doing a proper job, especially as I had a 10 degree variance across the cores.
So I decided to bite the bullet, ordered a cheap plastic backing plate from eBay, that came with screws, springs and cirq clips to replace the crappy ones that came with the sink.
I also decided to follow Arctic Silver's advice in applying the thermal paste to my CPU and heat sink. Mound in the middle of the heatsink, spread evenly with a credit card to fill any undulations - not a thick coat but not thin by any means either. Then a straight 1mm line of AS5 across the top of the CPU, which is designed to spread out by itself without any intervention - you DON'T touch it.
End result. My temps have dropped 20C under 100 per cent load - to a maximum of 62C with a variance of only 4 degrees across the cores.
But the best part? I'm now confident the heatsink won't decide to fall off one day.
Best $9 I ever spent.
Try it!


----------



## Revhead

I just added 2x1Gb sticks of ram to my rig [email protected]
Extra ram not recognised. Can get into BIOS but not W7 64.
Original 2x2Gb sticks are OCZ Platinum 1066 5-5-5-18 2.2v - new sticks are 2x1Gb Kingston HyperX 1066 5-5-5-15 2.2v.
OCZ was running fine at [email protected] I put the new sticks in but they are not recognised?
Any thoughts?

EDIT:
Worked it out.
Changed the original OCZ ram to the black slots and put the new ram in the yellow slots.
Booted up and the board recognised the ram and was able to boot into windows.
Running at 5-5-5-15 @2.1v at the moment. Just checking it will pass P95 small test.


----------



## ocman

Thanks for help others guys!!!









Welcome aboard omega1988, miracle03, MrOz, and Revhead!









MrOz, hope my reply to your PM helpful to you.









I was busying guys, excuse for the delay. Have a nice day!


----------



## Revhead

Just to follow up.
Passed 12 hours of Prime small and five passes of Memtest without error. Wish I could say the same for my UD3P - can't get 4 sticks of Reaper to work for nuts.

EDIT: Got it to work. Kept getting the BSOD before booting into W7. Code 0x07B which turned out to be the hard drive controller. Changed it from AHCI to IDE and it booted straight up.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrol

Hey P5Q lovers, I feel I may end up regretting this but I am thinking of selling my board and wonder if anyone here would be interested in buying it including the RAM (2x2GB Hyper-X) and CPU (lapped E7400). You can see in my sig the max OC I've been able to hit with this board, and I ran it daily at 4.4GHz @ 440FSB for quite a while (1yr+). I would love to keep it but since it won't run headless I have no use for it.

paging @ocman also


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys!

Not new to 775 gear, but new to 775 ASUS gear.

I obtained a computer from work that was "deemed not repairable".. I grabbed it for the case and turns out it has a Q6600 with a P5K Pro in it!

Just wondering what these boards are capable of, and what I should expect from it?

Also just wanting to see if there are many others out there still using them


----------



## Petrol

It's not even the same chipset. P5K is P35, P5Q is P45. IIRC some P35 boards could hang with P45 in terms of performance with dual-core CPUs but fell short on quad-core performance


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> It's not even the same chipset. P5K is P35, P5Q is P45. IIRC some P35 boards could hang with P45 in terms of performance with dual-core CPUs but fell short on quad-core performance


I have a P5Q Pro sorry! For some reason I typed P5K, I was probably sleepy at the time.


----------



## Petrol

ah, well in that case... overclocking the FSB is good bang-for-buck since you can vastly improve RAM throughput with that one change so there's more of a noticeable overall performance benefit than just overclocking the CPU


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Not new to 775 gear, but new to 775 ASUS gear.
> 
> I obtained a computer from work that was "deemed not repairable".. I grabbed it for the case and turns out it has a Q6600 with a P5K Pro in it!
> 
> Just wondering what these boards are capable of, and what I should expect from it?
> 
> Also just wanting to see if there are many others out there still using them


I hate to point out the bleeding obvious but you need to read this thread first, from beginning to end.
Take notes along the way. That's what I did. Then if you have questions we'll be more than happy to answer them.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I hate to point out the bleeding obvious but you need to read this thread first, from beginning to end.
> Take notes along the way. That's what I did. Then if you have questions we'll be more than happy to answer them.


Yeah, I will do!

I've done some P45 overclocking on a Gigabyte EP45 some time ago, so I am familiar with the socket/CPU's but not so much the board/names.

I have a main system here to research on while I do it anyway. Thanks by the way mate!


----------



## Petrol

I had an EP45 board once upon a time but found that with the same settings the P5Q would outperform it by a pretty wide margin. Having said that, I've read people hitting 500 MHz FSB on the EP45 and haven't been able to reach that on the P5Q but at ~440-450 the P5Q trounced the EP45 in benchmarks. To be fair I sold off the EP45 soon after so didn't have as much tweaking time on that board as with the P5Q


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I had an EP45 board once upon a time but found that with the same settings the P5Q would outperform it by a pretty wide margin. Having said that, I've read people hitting 500 MHz FSB on the EP45 and haven't been able to reach that on the P5Q but at ~440-450 the P5Q trounced the EP45 in benchmarks. To be fair I sold off the EP45 soon after so didn't have as much tweaking time on that board as with the P5Q


Oh well, for now I've only got 800MHz RAM coming, there is a 4GB set of 1066 on eBay for $29.99 bid - shipped under a bad name.. Hopefully I can grab that cheap.

I've got a 775 mount from Noctua coming for a Noctua U12P for the system too, and I'm going to re-use a 7,200RPM Samsung 1TB hard drive from my main rig.

Got some cold cathodes I'd like to have used, but they're red not blue. Might grab an LED kit at one point, just to make it a bit more gamery


----------



## Revhead

Matt-Matt,
Sorry for my earlier tardiness. I see you not a newcomer but have been active in the EP45-UD3 thread and a fellow Aussie as well -if you count that small island down south as part of Australia that is


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Matt-Matt,
> Sorry for my earlier tardiness. I see you not a newcomer but have been active in the EP45-UD3 thread and a fellow Aussie as well -if you count that small island down south as part of Australia that is


Haha, it's all good!









I've got an E8400 and 4GB of XM2 DDR2 coming for $10 from a mate off here









I found an E21xx CPU as well, so I'll be having a lot of fun, Noctua are sending me a 775 bracket for a NH-U12P also which is great.

I've got a 1TB mechanical hard drive for the system for now, replacing the one in my main rig with a 2TB WD Blue.

Haha, I had to evacuate my house last week. Messed my week up real good..

You should join the Aussie OCN Hot Tub though! I post there a lot these days.


----------



## Account Banned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Haha, it's all good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an *E8400* and 4GB of XM2 DDR2 coming for $10 from a mate off here


I'm waiting for my Optiplex 780 with the same processor to come in the mail right now


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Account Banned*
> 
> I'm waiting for my Optiplex 780 with the same processor to come in the mail right now


Nice! Well they're $12 on eBay Australia, but it's free so it's good as.

Well I paid for shipping, even if some of the RAM doesn't work I have some 667 here which should still get a bit out of a Q6600 as I'll probably be running that anyway.


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Account Banned*
> 
> I'm waiting for my Optiplex 780 with the same processor to come in the mail right now


I've got a Optiplex 780 SFF which had an E8400. It's now a 9550S which I paid way too much for. Running at stock you can't do much with these machines.


----------



## Account Banned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I've got a Optiplex 780 SFF which had an E8400. It's now a 9550S which I paid way too much for. Running at stock you can't do much with these machines.


I just want to do basic tasks on it, then in the future I will probably throw in a 771 Xeon and do some slightly less basic tasks on it.
Either way, E8400 > Pentium 4 so I'm content.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Account Banned*
> 
> I just want to do basic tasks on it, then in the future I will probably throw in a 771 Xeon and do some slightly less basic tasks on it.
> Either way, E8400 > Pentium 4 so I'm content.


E8400 will be a very good machine for basic browsing if you have enough RAM (4GB or more) and an SSD.
Would suggest overclocking it if possible, but if not it's still not bad at 3GHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> I've got a Optiplex 780 SFF which had an E8400. It's now a 9550S which I paid way too much for. Running at stock you can't do much with these machines.


9550s was a thing? Yeah that'd be rare as hens teeth right now.









What's the power draw compared to a regular 9550?


----------



## Revhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> E8400 will be a very good machine for basic browsing if you have enough RAM (4GB or more) and an SSD.
> Would suggest overclocking it if possible, but if not it's still not bad at 3GHz.
> 9550s was a thing? Yeah that'd be rare as hens teeth right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the power draw compared to a regular 9550?


Draws 65W. Paid $A100 at the beginning of the year. More than the $A67 I paid for my X5470 or $A110 for 2 x E5450's. I believed at the time the Q9550S was the most powerful CPU my 780 would run - bearing in mind its SSF which doesn't allow much room for a decent heatsink. I even shelled out for a 95W rated heatsink (has a small patch of copper over the core) only to find out the heatsink that came with it was the same. LOL


----------



## Account Banned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> E8400 will be a very good machine for basic browsing if you have enough RAM (4GB or more) and an SSD.
> Would suggest overclocking it if possible, but if not it's still not bad at 3GHz.


Not sure if I'll pick up an SSD or not (already has 500gb HDD), but it already has 4gb of DDR2 which I plan on upgrading to 8gb of DDR3 and upgrading to some-odd-xeon and throwing in an HD 6450 so I can use it for light gaming (DS games + anti-aliasing is a must try if you grew up with Nintendo) and getting a low profile cooler for some overclocking.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Account Banned*
> 
> Not sure if I'll pick up an SSD or not (already has 500gb HDD), but it already has 4gb of DDR2 which I plan on upgrading to 8gb of DDR3 and upgrading to some-odd-xeon and throwing in an HD 6450 so I can use it for light gaming (DS games + anti-aliasing is a must try if you grew up with Nintendo) and getting a low profile cooler for some overclocking.


It depends on the board you have as to whether or not you can upgrade to 8GB of DDR3. You might be able to get some 4GB sticks of DDR2 (assuming it only has 2 slots) and run 8GB that way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> Draws 65W. Paid $A100 at the beginning of the year. More than the $A67 I paid for my X5470 or $A110 for 2 x E5450's. I believed at the time the Q9550S was the most powerful CPU my 780 would run - bearing in mind its SSF which doesn't allow much room for a decent heatsink. I even shelled out for a 95W rated heatsink (has a small patch of copper over the core) only to find out the heatsink that came with it was the same. LOL


Yeah, all Core 2 Quads came with the copper cooler, the Core 2 Duo's past a certain revision did not. IIRC.

$100 for a Q9550s isn't bad, but yeah considering you can get the xeons with low TDP's cheap it's not the greatest deal.

I'm not going to xeon mod my board, I've got a Q6600 and an E8400 as I've mentioned as well as other chips available, potentially some through work out of scrap machines.


----------



## Account Banned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It depends on the board you have as to whether or not you can upgrade to 8GB of DDR3. You might be able to get some 4GB sticks of DDR2 (assuming it only has 2 slots) and run 8GB that way.


I believe the 780 supports up to 16gb DDR2/DDR3 except for the USFF model which supports 8gb DDR2/DDR3.


----------



## Revhead

I'm running 8GB of memory in my 780. 4x2 as I recall.
Mine came with an E8400 aboard, so I'm not sure how it ended up with the copper heatsink?


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I've been having some fun since I'm now unemployed








CPU-Z

I'm temperature limited right now. Going to adjust the 1MHz FSB to obtain the offical 3.2GHz clock but yeah.

That's at around 1.42v on the core, with 2.14v on the RAM and a 1.34v Northbridge. I may be able to lower the North Bridge/RAM back now that I'm running a 1:1 ratio and 710MHz RAM from 800MHz.

I may be even able to run one ratio higher on the RAM.. It can stay how it is for now though! Not bad for a $10 system


----------



## ocman

Nice deal you got there Matt-Matt~ Please update us on your OC results with your $10 system~









It been a while since I have last logged onto OCN...









Hope club members don't mind... I have sold quite some parts (new and used) for cash...









To prepare to finally get a new system build together... currently using pcpartpicker to monitor price changes for the parts.









To all club members, please let me on what you want me to add or update on the first and second post in this thread, that would help others to find what they are looking for quickly~









I will try to log on to OCN more frequently whenever I have time~ Peace out~


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> Nice deal you got there Matt-Matt~ Please update us on your OC results with your $10 system~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It been a while since I have last logged onto OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope club members don't mind... I have sold quite some parts (new and used) for cash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To prepare to finally get a new system build together... currently using pcpartpicker to monitor price changes for the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To all club members, please let me on what you want me to add or update on the first and second post in this thread, that would help others to find what they are looking for quickly~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to log on to OCN more frequently whenever I have time~ Peace out~


Currently sitting at 2.7GHz on the CPU at (I think) ~1.22v, doesn't peak past 50c in Intel Burn Test.
Got the RAM at 800MHz and 5-5-5-15 2T and 8GB of it, had to up the northbridge some and over volt the memory.
Considering one kit is rated to 5-6-6-18 2T I think that's somewhat of a feat in itself (4 hours memtest stable)

Going to try for 3GHz at some stage, I had it at 3.2 but hit instability/big voltage requirements and I basically only use this PC for videos/light gaming when I'm staying at my mums place.

The hardest load it'd get would be some FTL and the rare bit of BO2 Zombies.









Funnily enough I find myself using this more then my main PC these days aha.


----------



## KingT

Still love this place









CHEERS..


----------



## Petrol

Bahaha good to see the P5Q club still lives! I decided against selling my board, just need to find a PCI VGA card then I will have something to show here again


----------



## rockedout

Hi,
Would this be a good thread to post questions regarding ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> Hi,
> Would this be a good thread to post questions regarding ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo?


Hi, you're in the right place.








Post away and, chances are, someone will be able to help you.


----------



## rockedout

Thanks for the kind reply, and I shall ask away then.

My rig has:
ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo
Intel Q9400 2.66Ghz
2x2Gb 1066Mhz Corsair Dominator
EVGA GTX 660
in Mozart HTPC Case

This rig still is my go to machine. I've managed to overclock the CPU to 3.36Ghz by upping the the bus speed to 420 (have not changed anything else other than the bus speed) as you can see below.


Ran heat stress test with prime95 and any of the core have not reached over 73 degrees. (Tcase for this processor says 71.6 degrees on intel page and would like to stay somewhere there with full load).

Currently I have Arctic Freezer 13 for CPU heatsink/fan and it cools it decently. When I had the stock cooler in there, it was really loud and my neighbors thought i was a clean freak.
The stock cooler also struggled to cool it even when it was not oc'd.

So here are my questions.
1. I'm considering getting Noctua NH-L12 to replace Arctic Freezer 13 to better cooling so I can overclock it further. Was wondering if anyone had experience with Noctua fans and if it would definitely cool better. (Note: My case is Horizontal and slimmer than normal case. I always had heat problems with the case, but since Arctic Freezer is doing such a good job on cooling, I thought I might step it further. See the case and placement below)






2. Is my CPU bottlenecking my video card? I heard a lot about CPU bottlenecking the performance of the newer video cards. Is there definite number or stats I should be looked at or is it trial and error?
would getting GTX 1060 waste of money and not using the video card's full potential?


----------



## Revhead

@rockedout
Probably not that many people in this thread anymore. What you want to do is get yourself a Xeon and come on over and join the LGA 775 support for LGA 771 Xeon CPUs.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Revhead

@rockedout
But to answer your question check out Frostytech for best cooler options. You could always change cases too - give yourself a bit more room?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## rockedout

Yeah, that's where I found Noctua NH-L12. I only have about 130mm from the top of the chip to the case. At the time of Arctic Freezer 13, I was just looking for any heatsink that is better than stock and clears the top of the case. And this Arctic Freezer barely clears the case.


Noctua one seems smaller according to the specs, at least the height of it. Also, it looks like I cannot use the Corsair Dominator RAMs. It looks like the fan won't clear the memory heatsink. Wondering the size of the whole heatsink play a factor in cooling?

So if I get this and maybe able to push over 3.5Ghz stable plus new rams(4x2Gb for like $C 50) and upgrade to GTX 1060 from 660, would there be performance gain playing games? or would my CPU still be bottlenecking GTX 1060 by far?


----------



## Petrol

Freezer 13 is rated to cool up to 140W TDP so that should already cover your 95W chip more than enough, it looks like the issue here is you aren't letting it breathe the way it needs to. Either you need to drill some holes near the front of the case to let some more air in or switch to water-cooling and that will let you relocate the heat exchange to a place with better airflow.

Just remove the motherboard from the case, stick it back in the cubby hole you keep it in, and run some tests caseless and you will see what I mean.


----------



## rockedout

I have tested the rig with the case open and out of the shelf there. I do have the drive bays open and there's an 80mm 50CFM intake fan on the front left side and two 60mm exhaust fans to the back. I think the airflow is there. It's just that there are some coolers that are more effective , which I might be able to do more overclock with. I guess I can't really tell until I actually try it ,huh?

Anyhow, this is not that much important to me. I am actually happy with the Arctic Freezer 13's performance. I wouldn't even think of overclocking when I had the stock coolers there. Well, I didn't have all those other fans there either lol.

So Will my oc'd q9400 bottleneck GTX 1060 by far? This is what I really wanna know. Currently, I have EVGA GTX 660 in there.
A friend of mine said, If I do put a GTX 1060 in there, there might be a performance gain as in fps increase, but not to the max potential to that card.

I know this board and the CPU is near decade old technology, but I wanna grind it out as much as I can with this. Plus, video card, I could just throw that in to the new build when I do get one. If no performance gain at all, might as well not spend any money yet.


----------



## Petrol

Honestly, stuff that's almost as old is still fast enough for most tasks today. It's the DDR2 that's capping the potential. My Phenom II has _barely_ more single-core performance than my old Core2 Duo and I'm still using a GTX 460 but it rips through heavy games like a brand new box just because of the DDR3 raising performance up.

Looking at prices now, you'd be paying minimum $300 retail for the 1060. For that price... well, for $95 you have a choice of AM3+ boards with a solid 970 chipset, an AMD X6 FX-6300 for $135, and $65 for your choice of stupid-fast RAM. So given the choice, I'd jump on an upgrade to DDR3 and keep using the 660, overall I think it's a better deal than spending that money on the 1060 and it's performance you can also use even when you aren't gaming.


----------



## rockedout

@Petrol
Ya, I know. For me, it's good enough. I still use AMD AM2 phenom 9850 and I have no complaints whatsoever. Most the things I do on that computer is playing video files or bluerays. My nieces and nephews come over and play games on that and complain that it's choppy lol. I don't know why they buy their games and install it on mine but go figure.

I do have to eventually move on to DDR3 or beyond. I heard rumours that AMD is coming out with new chips, so my plan is to build a complete new system after AMD comes up with the new chip. It can be the new AMD or Intel i5 or i7 and go right to DDR4.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revhead*
> 
> @rockedout
> But to answer your question check out Frostytech for best cooler options. You could always change cases too - give yourself a bit more room?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


The best bet should be a AIO such as a Corsair H60 etc, if that'd fit in the case? Otherwise your best bet is a bigger case.

I've got my Q6600 (Hotter running chip) with a NH-U12P running at 2.7GHz with a small bump in voltage under 55c constantly.

I've decided that once I move back home (where my 775 PC sits) that I'll be giving it to my sister, she wants to play the Sims 4 on it.

After looking at the required specs, it appears that it's probably going to be fine. But would like some more clarity to see if anyone else has ran the Sims 4 on their setups.


----------



## rockedout

should I post some result I got from setup I have?
I ran and collected some data from benchmark.


----------



## Mike-IRL

People use the term bottle-necking like it's the end of the world, I wouldn't worry about it.
If you are curious as to whether or not your CPU is getting the most out of your graphics card then run something like afterburner that can track CPU and GPU usage, play some games and check the graphs afterwards, if your CPU is pegged at 100% and your GPU rarely gets near 100 then the CPU is holding the card back.
You'd get better performance in most games with better CPU Performance than you have now but there isn't a whole lot you can do about it really other than overclock some more or buy a Xeon. (which will be the same architecture as your chip is and may not OC any better without better cooling)

As Revhead said, a Xeon might give you more headroom than your current CPU.
You could pick up an E5450 quite cheaply which would be your best bet if you're willing to mod your board. (I did two of them with no issues, just be careful with it and don't ruin your CPU socket)
The main advantage would be the higher multiplier which might let you get higher clocks out of it, especially if you were to get better cooling.

The freezer 13 looks about as big as you'll fit in your case so I don't know if you'd have many better options as far as coolers go, any idea what the max height cooler you can fit is?

Edit: Sorry, I missed the last page of posts so you actually gave the height already. 130mm max height, tall RAM and no 120mm fan spot for an all in one. Even if you cut a hole in the case for it, it would be blowing into the shelf. I'd stick with the freezer 13 to be honest just because I don't think you'll get much more out of other coolers that would fit.


----------



## rockedout

Ok, here are the results from benchmark test with The Rise of the Tomb Raider.

Currently, the CPU is overclocked to 3.36Ghz

1080p at High setting:



1080p at Medium setting:



1080p at Low setting:



1080p at Lowest setting:



Edit: 3.36Ghz is the pretty much the max I can get with current setup I think. I have oc'd up to 3.56Ghz with no voltage change, but Prime95 test makes it go over 71.6 degrees, which is the Tcase for the chip, and I stopped the test as soon as I saw 75 degrees (only like 15 min into the test). So i started from around 3.00Ghz I think and stepped it up a little by little (increasing FSB frequency by 2) until the max temp read was 72 degrees while running prime95 heat test. That's how I ended up where I am now.


----------



## Revhead

@rockedout
E5450 Xeon will easily overclock to 4.0Ghz (9x450FSB). 80w TDP. Very cheap upgrade.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> I do have to eventually move on to DDR3 or beyond. I heard rumours that AMD is coming out with new chips, so my plan is to build a complete new system after AMD comes up with the new chip. It can be the new AMD or Intel i5 or i7 and go right to DDR4.


Aye that sounds like a good move. Well, one thing you could try now that might work is dropping the CPU multiplier to the lowest supported (this should be mentioned in BIOS under CPU Config or whatever that menu on the second tab is called) and that could give you more headroom to ramp up the FSB and reap some noticeable gains without shifting up the CPU clock, though to stabilize it you may end up having to increase vCore so it will be a balancing act but should show better results than just leaving the CPU multi at the max


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> So if I get this and maybe able to push over 3.5Ghz stable plus new rams(4x2Gb for like $C 50) and upgrade to GTX 1060 from 660, would there be performance gain playing games? or would my CPU still be bottlenecking GTX 1060 by far?


Unfortunately yes, that CPU would be a major bottleneck for GTX 1060.
I believe that a GTX660 or HD7870 would be absolute max for that CPU, and still you would get bottleneck in certain games.

So if you're planing to upgrade your GPU , make sure that you upgrade your CPU/MOBO/RAM first to Intel i5 minimum, I would recommend i5 6600K and DDR4 RAM.

CHEERS..


----------



## rockedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> The best bet should be a AIO such as a Corsair H60 etc, if that'd fit in the case? Otherwise your best bet is a bigger case.
> 
> I've got my Q6600 (Hotter running chip) with a NH-U12P running at 2.7GHz with a small bump in voltage under 55c constantly.
> 
> I've decided that once I move back home (where my 775 PC sits) that I'll be giving it to my sister, she wants to play the Sims 4 on it.
> 
> After looking at the required specs, it appears that it's probably going to be fine. But would like some more clarity to see if anyone else has ran the Sims 4 on their setups.


Okay. After doing some testing, I came to a conclusion that my CPU is the limiting factor for certain games, most likely newer games.
I have raised the overclock to 3.46Ghz from 3.36Ghz. What I got was significant raise in minimum fps on benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.
Maximum and average fps did not change. I could only think that video card is drawing but the CPU is not able to keep up with video card to load game components fast enough.

Another test I did was adding more memory from 4Gb to 6Gb by adding 2x1Gb rams.
No performance gain whatsoever with the benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.

One more thing I did was running Fallout4 at 3.36Ghz with 6Gb of rams. I had to get a friend over who bought the game.
It ran very smoothly at 1080p high setting. CPU load never even reached the 100% load the whole time playing the game.

So I guess it could be different by games, but with this board and CPU and new games, highly likely my CPU will hold back the maximum performance. Plus, it performs well with room to spare with the games I play more regularly than others which are fifa 16, nba 2k16 and rollercoaster tycoon 3.

In conclusion, I've decided not to put any money towards this rig anymore and wait for AMD to release the new chips and build a complete system then.

Thanks for all the help guys. I actually had more fun configuring and finding out what my rig can do than actually playing the games. lol

If you want I could probably reduce my clock speed to yours and run some benchmarks for sims 4. I think one of my nieces play sims 4.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> Okay. After doing some testing, I came to a conclusion that my CPU is the limiting factor for certain games, most likely newer games.
> I have raised the overclock to 3.46Ghz from 3.36Ghz. What I got was significant raise in minimum fps on benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.
> Maximum and average fps did not change. I could only think that video card is drawing but the CPU is not able to keep up with video card to load game components fast enough.
> 
> Another test I did was adding more memory from 4Gb to 6Gb by adding 2x1Gb rams.
> No performance gain whatsoever with the benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.
> 
> One more thing I did was running Fallout4 at 3.36Ghz with 6Gb of rams. I had to get a friend over who bought the game.
> It ran very smoothly at 1080p high setting. CPU load never even reached the 100% load the whole time playing the game.
> 
> So I guess it could be different by games, but with this board and CPU and new games, highly likely my CPU will hold back the maximum performance. Plus, it performs well with room to spare with the games I play more regularly than others which are fifa 16, nba 2k16 and rollercoaster tycoon 3.
> 
> In conclusion, I've decided not to put any money towards this rig anymore and wait for AMD to release the new chips and build a complete system then.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys. I actually had more fun configuring and finding out what my rig can do than actually playing the games. lol
> 
> If you want I could probably reduce my clock speed to yours and run some benchmarks for sims 4. I think one of my nieces play sims 4.


Thankyou for the overall feedback, after looking around I think that the Sims 4 and less will run flawlessly on the machine, I can run Black Ops 2 at 1080p on max (with 2x MSAA) and it's 90FPS+.

I think that with something like a 7870 or similar the machine would be perfect, but for my sisters needs it is fine.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Hey P5Q lovers, I feel I may end up regretting this but I am thinking of selling my board and wonder if anyone here would be interested in buying it including the RAM (2x2GB Hyper-X) and CPU (lapped E7400). You can see in my sig the max OC I've been able to hit with this board, and I ran it daily at 4.4GHz @ 440FSB for quite a while (1yr+). I would love to keep it but since it won't run headless I have no use for it.
> 
> paging @ocman also


Excuse for delayed reply... and thanks for the offer Petrol~









But I am looking to get skylake or later generation build for updated ports and increased performance ever since my good old replacement P5Q PRO Turbo was fried.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> Okay. After doing some testing, I came to a conclusion that my CPU is the limiting factor for certain games, most likely newer games.
> I have raised the overclock to 3.46Ghz from 3.36Ghz. What I got was significant raise in minimum fps on benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.
> Maximum and average fps did not change. I could only think that video card is drawing but the CPU is not able to keep up with video card to load game components fast enough.
> 
> Another test I did was adding more memory from 4Gb to 6Gb by adding 2x1Gb rams.
> No performance gain whatsoever with the benchmark test with rise of the tomb raider.
> 
> One more thing I did was running Fallout4 at 3.36Ghz with 6Gb of rams. I had to get a friend over who bought the game.
> It ran very smoothly at 1080p high setting. CPU load never even reached the 100% load the whole time playing the game.
> 
> So I guess it could be different by games, but with this board and CPU and new games, highly likely my CPU will hold back the maximum performance. Plus, it performs well with room to spare with the games I play more regularly than others which are fifa 16, nba 2k16 and rollercoaster tycoon 3.
> 
> In conclusion, I've decided not to put any money towards this rig anymore and wait for AMD to release the new chips and build a complete system then.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys. I actually had more fun configuring and finding out what my rig can do than actually playing the games. lol
> 
> If you want I could probably reduce my clock speed to yours and run some benchmarks for sims 4. I think one of my nieces play sims 4.


As some games are more CPU dependent while others are more GPU dependent, so it will depend on what games you are into, and see if they are more CPU or GPU dependent, then you can make a better choice for your upgrade(s)~









Usually for average people, do a major upgrade (building a new system) in every 5 years, and do minor upgrades (adding RAMs, SSD, or changing video card) in between as one see fit~









I honestly think nowadays, Intel's offerings are (somewhat hugely) overpriced and performance improved rather little over the recent years, as AMD has not been able to keep up with Intel in terms of performance.

While if we talk about price to performance ratio, AMD is still doing great~


----------



## ocman

Welcome to the owners club Frostrose and rockedout~









Enjoy sharing and helping and have a great time~


----------



## Matt-Matt

I'm back!

I recently snagged another ASUS P45 board!

P5Q Pro SE off an Australian Facebook page, got a E4500 and 2x2GB of 800MHz RAM for cheap.

Going to swap it with my second rig as it's just a mild Q6600 clock as it's going to my sister and going to start benchmarking/overclocking CPU's with the P5Q Pro.

Also getting some 1066 dirt cheap hopefully. Just got to chase up some other CPU's to overclock with..

Being given another "socket 775 board" for nothing too! Here's to hoping for another quad... hmmm


----------



## Matt-Matt

So I've recently obtained a bunch of E8400's.

Trying to find the best one..

However my board is stuck at 450FSB, I've done everything in this list except loosen RAM timings..

So I've recently obtained a bunch of E8400's.

Trying to find the best one..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> *12 Helpful Tips**:*
> 
> *#5:* The following *BIOS settings you should change* before further overclocking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manual* AI Overclocking Tuner. (In order to set value for FSB Frequency)
> 
> *Any value above default* FSB Frequency.
> 
> *AUTO* CPU Ratio Setting (Otherwise set a value in range. AUTO is optional)
> 
> *Smallest value* DRAM Frequency. (Be twice the value you've set for FSB Freq.)
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Static Read Control.
> 
> *Disabled* DRAM Read Training.
> 
> *Enabled* MEM OC Charger.
> 
> *Enabled* Load-line Calibration.
> 
> *Disabled* CPU Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Disabled* PCIE Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Performance* for CPU Margin Enhancement.
> 
> *AUTO* AI Clock Twister (Otherwise, pick one from list such as *Light*)
> 
> *AUTO* AI Transaction Booster (Otherwise, choose *Manual*, set *Common Performance Level* with a lower number, *Enabled* all pull-in phases.)
> 
> *Disabled* C1E Support, and C-State Tech. (Power saving features; *Enable* C1E if it's better for stability)
> 
> *Disabled* SpeedStep Tech. (Yet another power saving feature; *Enable* it if it's better for stability)
> 
> *AUTO* for the fields you don't know, otherwise, set specific values.


However my board is stuck at 450FSB, I've done everything that is mentioned above..
The only things I have not disabled are power saving features..
Specifics are below..

CPU is an E8400, RAM is Corsair Dominator 1066 (3x2GB). Have tested this at stock FSB with a multiplier to achieve 1066MHz, four sticks will not run stable..

vCore: 1.3v
NB: 1.2v
FSB Term: 1.2v
vRAM: 2.1v (As per spec of my 1066)
FSB: 450
RAM Ratio: 1:1 - 900MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-18 (Everything else is Auto)

Anyone got any tips/hints to help me out?


----------



## Petrol

I wish, never been able to push my P5Q past 460 FSB and the highest I could run it stable was 440.

I've been doing a bit of OCing of my E7400 again just for kicks, runs Linux stable at 4.2GHz on the stock cooler! CPU gets close to thermal cutoff during stress testing, single-core performance reaches parity with Haswell running mprime but I'd still sacrifice some core performance to reach 500 FSB


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I wish, never been able to push my P5Q past 460 FSB and the highest I could run it stable was 440.
> 
> I've been doing a bit of OCing of my E7400 again just for kicks, runs Linux stable at 4.2GHz on the stock cooler! CPU gets close to thermal cutoff during stress testing, single-core performance reaches parity with Haswell running mprime but I'd still sacrifice some core performance to reach 500 FSB


I'm currently testing, I can pass intel burn test on standard at 450 FSB.. But prime95 blend fails within a minute..

Trying 1.3v of PLL and North Bridge, with the South Bridge and PCI voltages manually set to their default values. Added a notch of CPU voltage..


----------



## rockedout

Hmm. I can only do FSB at 400 on P5Q Pro Turbo and P5P43TD PRO. They have Q9400 and Q9550 respectively.
The windows runs fine, But if I set FSB above 400 and run prime95 heat test, both goes above it's Tcase that is 72 degrees in about an hour or so. I don't push above that and I'm only using air cooler in a very tight space. Q9400 has Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED CPU cooler and it's huge. It's got 120mm fan. I still can't push past 400.

I also picked up the same RAM lol
Corsair dominator 4x2Gb 1066Mhz for $35 CAD. Also Corsair 800Mhz 4x2Gb for $30. Dirt cheap.
I got an GTX 760 paired with Q9550 and GTX 660Ti paired with Q9400. All 8Gb ram with SSDs.

I get above 40fps on 1080p max setting for Far Cry Primal on both systems. Fifa 17 at 1080p ultra locked to 60fps is smooth.
Q9400 paired with GTX660 drops minimum framerate down to as low as 23fps and cannot keep it above 55fps when it was ran at 3840x1080 (2 monitor using nVidia surround) playing league of legends.
Have not tried 2 monitor with other cards yet.

Trying to get bench results for different pairing.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> Hmm. I can only do FSB at 400 on P5Q Pro Turbo and P5P43TD PRO. They have Q9400 and Q9550 respectively.
> The windows runs fine, But if I set FSB above 400 and run prime95 heat test, both goes above it's Tcase that is 72 degrees in about an hour or so. I don't push above that and I'm only using air cooler in a very tight space. Q9400 has Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED CPU cooler and it's huge. It's got 120mm fan. I still can't push past 400.
> 
> I also picked up the same RAM lol
> Corsair dominator 4x2Gb 1066Mhz for $35 CAD. Also Corsair 800Mhz 4x2Gb for $30. Dirt cheap.
> I got an GTX 760 paired with Q9550 and GTX 660Ti paired with Q9400. All 8Gb ram with SSDs.
> 
> I get above 40fps on 1080p max setting for Far Cry Primal on both systems. Fifa 17 at 1080p ultra locked to 60fps is smooth.
> Q9400 paired with GTX660 drops minimum framerate down to as low as 23fps and cannot keep it above 55fps when it was ran at 3840x1080 (2 monitor using nVidia surround) playing league of legends.
> Have not tried 2 monitor with other cards yet.
> 
> Trying to get bench results for different pairing.


I can get 423FSB as my max, I'm going to try upping the NB by a fair margin to see if I can get it stable (at least somewhat).

If so I'll look at rigging up a fan/blower cooler for it, as well as the south bridge and replacing the paste with high quality stuff.

Might be getting a Q6600 for the cost of postage...


----------



## rockedout

The thing is, I can up the fsb more, but there's no way I can take care of the temperature other than going to watercooling or getting really expensive noctua fan. Rams were cheap and video cards i still can use it on newer boards but im not too sure if i wanna put more money into core2's when it can already give me solid 60fps already.
Will update with bench results very soon, but so far whatever ive thrown at it, it runs smooth enough


----------



## rockedout

Very promising results for ya.
Well, not the most demanding game but FIFA 17.

Q9400 (Base clock 2.66Ghz) on P5Q Pro Turbo with 8Gb ram at 1066Mhz and GTX 760.
Dual monitor (both 1080p) ran at 3840x1080 resolution with ultra, MSAA x4, locked to 60fps graphics settings, so max everything.
FSB speed raised to 400 i believe and core clock to 3.16Ghz

Monitored with afterburner.
minimum framerate 48fps and max at 67fps with 58 fps average.
Did not feel any stutter or tearing during the play.

The whole time playing the game max CPU temp hit 71 degrees, which I love.
CPU load at 100% the whole time playing the game.
My rig is drawing everything it's got to run this game at this setting lol.

Not a good game to play with 2 monitors because of the big black bar of monitor frames right through the middle, but thought I would give it a try.

Here are my benchmark results as well.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/userrun/2642707?redirFrom=userbenchmark.com&
http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/17567764

I would say still decent, usable, casual gaming machine.


----------



## Makki

So, do you know what is better than having a P5Q mobo? Having two of them. Hopefully someday i can fire these beasts up. Show what real power is.


----------



## noobee

Does anyone run a Q6600 with their P5Q? I am wondering what typical/avg idle and load temps are (for yours).

I think I need to reseat the cpu as mine are now 42 - 45 (on the cores) but it fluctuates but it's usually mid-40s and low 50s. It goes up to high 50s, low 60s when I stream video.

I seem to recall having typical idle temps of low-mid 30s but it's been a while since I checked when my computer was working.

It kept restarting or shutting down so I cleaned it out with compressed air. Later, it began restarting over and over so did it again but this time I took fans out (intake and cpu ones) and cleaned them out. Now, it doesn't restart or shut off on its own but the temps seem high.

I haven't reseated a cpu before so I'm not sure what to do. The problem is my crappy case is an Antec 300 and has no 'cpu cut-out' and also the heat sink is a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. The big tower cooler but I think I have to take it off and when doing that, I have to take the motherboard out, right?

Anyway, I am curious to see what temps most ppl have with this mobo/cpu setup.

I want to upgrade soon, though. I don't like that I can't get standard speeds if I ever buy a SSD (anyway, I want to).


----------



## Mike-IRL

I ran a Q6600 for quite a while, I was on water but I'm guessing maybe 25-30C idle and less than 65 load at 3.6.

You need to reseat the CPU cooler, not the CPU itself.
They mount by screwing a hold-down plate into a bracket that is usually stuck to the back of the board.
This means if you can get at the screws from the top you don't need to remove the whole board.
If you only have a fan on one side you can probably see two of the 4 screws already.

You can take the fans off the cooler, remove the screws holding it down, replace the paste and then do everything in reverse.

Low 60s does sound high for streaming video so you probably do need to remount it.

Goes without saying but lay the case flat when you do this as the cooler is heavy and you don't want to unscrew it with the case upright.


----------



## rockedout

http://ark.intel.com/products/29765/Intel-Core2-Quad-Processor-Q6600-8M-Cache-2_40-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB

It says that there are two different Q6600 and the tCase are B3=62.2°C; G0=71°C.
I try to stay below my CPU's tCase at highest possible overclock I can get after a few hours of stress test or gaming.
Even if you have G0, low 60s seems a bit high for just streaming video. Probably, will go over 71 if you play games.

If your fan and the heatsink is really clogged up with dust, cleaning that might just do the trick.
Get a can of compressed air and dust it out. You could detach the the fan part from heatsink. I use a brush to brush the dust off the heatsink a little and blow it off with the air can.

If that still doesn't do much, then re-seating the heatsink.
I re-apply the thermal paste every time I remove the fan, so might be a good idea to buy one just in case. It's like $9 CAD for a syringe type tube, here.
if you have Intel stock fan:





If you have an after-market fan, then you might have to remove some screws and fans before removing the heatsink. In this case, I suggest finding out the model of the CPU cooler and look up google to find the manual for it or look up youtube.

If re-seating the fan block didn't do the trick, then your fan might be faulty. Then, replace the whole fan and heatsink block..

These came out long time ago so if you haven't opened the case before, do it outside, be prepared for lots of dust.


----------



## rockedout

Here are a few benchmarks for 2 different rig

1.
MB: ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO (FSB @ 390)
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9400 2.66Ghz @ 3.123Ghz
Memory: DDR2 4x2Gb @ 937Mhz
GPU: EVGA NVidia Geforce GTX 760

2.
MB: ASUS P5P43TD PRO (FSB @ 410)
CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550 2.83Ghz @ 3.506Ghz
Memory: DDR3 2x4Gb (@ 1641Mhz)
GPU: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 Ti

*Bench scores:*

*Userbanchmark*
1. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3098821
2. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3098804

*NovaBench Score*
1.
Total Score: 909

Memory Score: 154 (RAM speed:3626MB/s)

CPU Score: 428

Graphics Score:305 (3D frames/s: 874)

2.
Total Score: 1225

Memory Score: 164 (RAM speed:5586MB/s)

CPU Score: 453

Graphics Score:576 (3D frames/s: 1564)

*Passmark Rating (PerformanceTest 9.0)*
1.



2.



*3DMark (Time Spy 1.0) Benchmark*
1. Score: 1724 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18577013)
2. Score: 1694 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18584761)

*PCMark 8 Home Accelerated 3.0 Benchmark*
1. Score: 3 318 (http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/18583312)
2. Score: 3 565 (http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/18583497)

After running all the benchmarks, it seems like Q9400 is bottlenecking the GTX 760 by quite far. There was a lot of factors. With P5Q Pro Turbo and Q9400 combination, I cannot push over 390 FSB wtihout going over tCase for this CPU running games or stress test. It could be the board or the CPU. On the other hand, P5P43TD with Q9550 lets me push over 410 FSB and I still haven't pushed to its limits. Another factor is the DDR2 vs DDR3 there.
Both rigs can handle low to high setting in 1080p for latest games, depending on the game, some with anti-aliasing on and some with off.
Quote:


> So, do you know what is better than having a P5Q mobo? Having two of them. Hopefully someday i can fire these beasts up. Show what real power is.


So, if you are asking what's better in general? then there are i5, i7 second gen and all the rest that came out after will be better.
If you are asking what's better while staying with same socket so you can use the CPU, then P43 chipset or better like P45 (which P5Q series are) or x48. Some of these come with DDR3 if you really want that. But from what I know, none of these chipsets come with SATA3. They are all equipped with SATA2, so If you plan to use recent SSD then you will be capped by the SATA2 data speed.
For me, I have no complaints for both right now.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> So, do you know what is better than having a P5Q mobo? Having two of them. Hopefully someday i can fire these beasts up. Show what real power is.


OMG as a retired P5Q Pro owner (my mobo died in OC session ) I'm really jealous









CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> Here are a few benchmarks for 2 different rig
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> MB: ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO (FSB @ 390)
> CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9400 2.66Ghz @ 3.123Ghz
> Memory: DDR2 4x2Gb @ 937Mhz
> GPU: EVGA NVidia Geforce GTX 760
> 
> 2.
> MB: ASUS P5P43TD PRO (FSB @ 410)
> CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550 2.83Ghz @ 3.506Ghz
> Memory: DDR3 2x4Gb (@ 1641Mhz)
> GPU: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 Ti
> 
> *Bench scores:*
> 
> *Userbanchmark*
> 1. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3098821
> 2. http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3098804
> 
> *NovaBench Score*
> 1.
> Total Score: 909





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Memory Score: 154 (RAM speed:3626MB/s)

CPU Score: 428

Graphics Score:305 (3D frames/s: 874)

2.
Total Score: 1225

Memory Score: 164 (RAM speed:5586MB/s)

CPU Score: 453

Graphics Score:576 (3D frames/s: 1564)

*Passmark Rating (PerformanceTest 9.0)*
1.



2.



*3DMark (Time Spy 1.0) Benchmark*
1. Score: 1724 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18577013)
2. Score: 1694 (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18584761)

*PCMark 8 Home Accelerated 3.0 Benchmark*
1. Score: 3 318 (http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/18583312)
2. Score: 3 565 (http://www.3dmark.com/pcm8/18583497)



After running all the benchmarks, it seems like Q9400 is bottlenecking the GTX 760 by quite far. There was a lot of factors. With P5Q Pro Turbo and Q9400 combination, I cannot push over 390 FSB wtihout going over tCase for this CPU running games or stress test. It could be the board or the CPU. On the other hand, P5P43TD with Q9550 lets me push over 410 FSB and I still haven't pushed to its limits. Another factor is the DDR2 vs DDR3 there.
Both rigs can handle low to high setting in 1080p for latest games, depending on the game, some with anti-aliasing on and some with off.
So, if you are asking what's better in general? then there are i5, i7 second gen and all the rest that came out after will be better.
If you are asking what's better while staying with same socket so you can use the CPU, then P43 chipset or better like P45 (which P5Q series are) or x48. Some of these come with DDR3 if you really want that. But from what I know, none of these chipsets come with SATA3. They are all equipped with SATA2, so If you plan to use recent SSD then you will be capped by the SATA2 data speed.
For me, I have no complaints for both right now.

I ran my Q9550 @ 3.85GHz (453MHz FSB) on both P5Q Pro (DDR2) and P5QC (DDR3) motherboards 24/7 rock solid P95 stable , sou you could push your Quad to ~ 440Mhz FSB w/o any major issues If you have aftermarket cooler (I had Cooler Master Hyper 212).

Check out 1st page of this club and you'll find my tamplate for 450Mhz FSB on C2Q and P5Q.

CHEERS


----------



## noobee

Can I ask questions about my vanilla P5Q?

I am wondering if anyone here has Windows 10 installed and working with their mobo.

If so, do you need to load/install certain drivers? I checked the Asus P5Q website a little while ago but it didn't look like they had official drivers for Windows 10. Does Windows 10 just install and you use 'legacy' drivers or they carry over from 7 or something or something else?

My other question is regarding a SSD. I've been wanting a SSD for a while and I am wondering what the performance hit is with this mobo - I guess it's all the same with P45/ICHR10 chipset & SATA 2? And any SSD would be limited to 290MB at best? Something like that? So, A) should I get one (when I can) and B) does it matter which one? B) ii) Should I get the cheapest one with a decent capacity or the best model I can budget w/ capacity and plan on moving it to any upgrade computer I build?

C) Should I keep the computer going as long as it'll run with the SSD and D) What capacity is sufficient for Windows 10? I currently dual boot Windows 7 and Linux and I haven't tried this setup with a SSD. I thought I might want 250 GB at least on each so maybe I'd want a 500+ SSD w/ a dual-boot setup. Thoughts?

Thanks for any advice and answers.


----------



## rockedout

Running windows 10 is no problem. I run all windows 10, matter of fact. I had no driver issues with these boards.

Regarding SSD. Yes, you are limited to sata2 speed at max. Yes, if you are just using HDD's, u will still notice the difference in speed when loading.
(I.e. with q9400 and p5q pro turbo with PNY pro 240Gb, from past the MB post to loading into windows, double click Photoshop icon, loading photoshop and ready to edit, takes under 15 seconds. With HDD as boot drive, it takes more than 15 seconds to just to load into windows.). For example, I installed League of Legends on SSD and even at sata2 speed, my game still loads faster than majority of the people. I would say about 90% of the time my games loads faster.

A) Yes, I think SSD is a good investment. There are even faster m2 ssd's now but u can still use it later down the road with newer rigs and get to use above sata2 speed. From my exprerience no HDD's use beyond max sata1 speed. Even my Western Digital Black 7200rpm don't even utilize sata2 speed. I don't know. Maybe those 10,000RPM ones do but i never used them before.

B) Yes, it does matter which one. I try to look at what the reviews say. Not the professional reviews, the reviews left by regular users who purchased the product. What I am looking for in the review is what the early failure rate is. Plus, I take my own score of hardware manufacturer into account. Yeah, they have warranty and all but it takes months for RMA process and you have to pay for shipping. You wanna get the one that's reliable and have less chance to die on you early. Even if it dies still under warranty and they fix it, you still lose the data stored in the drive.
My suggestion when it comes to ssd is Samsung, Sandisk, and crucial.
I stick to MLC or 3D-vertical type SSD and try to stay away from TLC drives. Supposedly, they should last longer and more re-write per cell. Unless the TLC drive is dirt cheap but considering it's a device for your data storage, I don't gamble with them after going through some pissed off events when previous storage devices died on me.

C) It depends on what you use your computer for. If you do a lot of photo/video editing with huge files or hardcore gaming with brand new games, your rig might give you some hard time.

With intel i5 2nd gen or later, ssd at sata3 speed and windows 10, you will barely even see the windows loading splash screen.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Does anyone run a Q6600 with their P5Q? I am wondering what typical/avg idle and load temps are (for yours).
> 
> I think I need to reseat the cpu as mine are now 42 - 45 (on the cores) but it fluctuates but it's usually mid-40s and low 50s. It goes up to high 50s, low 60s when I stream video.
> 
> I seem to recall having typical idle temps of low-mid 30s but it's been a while since I checked when my computer was working.
> 
> It kept restarting or shutting down so I cleaned it out with compressed air. Later, it began restarting over and over so did it again but this time I took fans out (intake and cpu ones) and cleaned them out. Now, it doesn't restart or shut off on its own but the temps seem high.
> 
> I haven't reseated a cpu before so I'm not sure what to do. The problem is my crappy case is an Antec 300 and has no 'cpu cut-out' and also the heat sink is a Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme. The big tower cooler but I think I have to take it off and when doing that, I have to take the motherboard out, right?
> 
> Anyway, I am curious to see what temps most ppl have with this mobo/cpu setup.
> 
> I want to upgrade soon, though. I don't like that I can't get standard speeds if I ever buy a SSD (anyway, I want to).


I ran a Q6600 for a bit. It's now in my sisters P5Q SE. It was a bad chip that could only do 3GHz.. It was free so I can't complain.. much

Temps on idle with the stock cooler were around 35c or so, and loaded at around 60c IIRC.
Temps on idle with a NH-U12P were around the high 20's/low 30's and loaded at around 40-45c IIRC.

The NH-U12P has a stock Hyper 212+ Evo fan on it that I grabbed from somewhere, not the Noctua one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Can I ask questions about my vanilla P5Q?
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has Windows 10 installed and working with their mobo.
> 
> If so, do you need to load/install certain drivers? I checked the Asus P5Q website a little while ago but it didn't look like they had official drivers for Windows 10. Does Windows 10 just install and you use 'legacy' drivers or they carry over from 7 or something or something else?
> 
> My other question is regarding a SSD. I've been wanting a SSD for a while and I am wondering what the performance hit is with this mobo - I guess it's all the same with P45/ICHR10 chipset & SATA 2? And any SSD would be limited to 290MB at best? Something like that? So, A) should I get one (when I can) and B) does it matter which one? B) ii) Should I get the cheapest one with a decent capacity or the best model I can budget w/ capacity and plan on moving it to any upgrade computer I build?
> 
> C) Should I keep the computer going as long as it'll run with the SSD and D) What capacity is sufficient for Windows 10? I currently dual boot Windows 7 and Linux and I haven't tried this setup with a SSD. I thought I might want 250 GB at least on each so maybe I'd want a 500+ SSD w/ a dual-boot setup. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for any advice and answers.


I have a P5Q on Windows 10, did an upgrade from 7 with no driver updates at all. From memory I just ran Windows update and it found the sound drivers itself.
If you have any issues at all, PM me or post here and I'll find what driver I've got for what you're having issues with and help sort you out. My 775 PC is literally issue free and almost as fast as my 3570k PC for general use.

I'd say that a 120GB would be good for Windows 10 with some tweaks, but with the price of SATA SSD's these days I'd get a cheaper 250GB. (Remember, these boards only have SATA 2) so anything super expensive isn't going to benefit you much/at all. I'm not sure how big your linux install is, but it may make a difference in a 120GB SSD being big enough.

I mean yes, of course you can always use it in another PC. But how soon will that be? You'd likely be better off having a spare PC/Selling it with the SSD and then getting a faster SSD (or M2) for your new PC. It really depends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> So, do you know what is better than having a P5Q mobo? Having two of them. Hopefully someday i can fire these beasts up. Show what real power is.


LOL, I have a P5Q Pro and a P5Q SE (Horrible board compared to the pro).

You can get them relatively cheap if you look around/know where to look. People sell them for $20 on Facebook pages in Australia from time to time because it's "Just an old Core 2 Duo motherboard".
My SE was $40 shipped with 4GB of DDR2 and an E4500. Now the E4500 is useless, but part of my 775 CPU collection still.

Still super jealous of having two PRO's, I can get a Gigabyte EP45-UD3R for like $60 off a mate.. But I'm more than happy with my P5Q Pro and it's not an EP45-UD3P as I used to have. (That's what I'd get if I was going to buy another board). They're amazing.


----------



## Makki

P5Q was really ahead of its time, it might not have modern technology but its still doing its job. Like it should.

What could be appropriate gpu for this e8400/e8500? Back in the days another one had HD4870 but it would be hard to get one with wc block. I wont go over Windows XP. It goes for old school overclocking and old games.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> P5Q was really ahead of its time, it might not have modern technology but its still doing its job. Like it should.
> 
> What could be appropriate gpu for this e8400/e8500? Back in the days another one had HD4870 but it would be hard to get one with wc block. I wont go over Windows XP. It goes for old school overclocking and old games.


I'd say honestly to get W7 for the more features, almost the same amount of backwards compatibility (32 Bit) and newer support for things you might want to add to the system.

I'd also say that a good match would be something like a 5770, or a 5850/5870. That's what my E8400 @ 3.8GHz has.

Got a GTX470 maybe lined up, otherwise I'll grab a 7870 at some point.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'd say honestly to get W7 for the more features, almost the same amount of backwards compatibility (32 Bit) and newer support for things you might want to add to the system.
> 
> I'd also say that a good match would be something like a 5770, or a 5850/5870. That's what my E8400 @ 3.8GHz has.
> 
> Got a GTX470 maybe lined up, otherwise I'll grab a 7870 at some point.


Actually W7 isnt compatible with most of these, thats why this build even exist


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Actually W7 isnt compatible with most of these, thats why this build even exist


I've had Windows 7 on a 4850 and an EP45-UD3P before with an E8500
I've currently got Windows 10 with a 5870 and a P5Q Pro with an E8400.

What's not compatible?


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I've had Windows 7 on a 4850 and an EP45-UD3P before with an E8500
> I've currently got Windows 10 with a 5870 and a P5Q Pro with an E8400.
> 
> What's not compatible?


Old games? Those that i cannot play with my main machine


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Old games? Those that i cannot play with my main machine


Oh right, I see.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Oh right, I see.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


No problem, mate. Too bad there is still games that isnt compatible, and because those arent available it seems way more interesting.


----------



## rockedout

what kind of games are we talking about?


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> what kind of games are we talking about?


Mafias been most that i miss, somewhy it doesnt work on this computer. Also Dooms, quakes, tycoons, gtas, desperados, fallouts. There is not just one game or category that i will play. I just want to play smoothly my games in Steam. And installing game, adjusting configs, copy/paste files and finally get decent 10fps aint smooth. Also this computer should sometimes play csgo which isnt my point at all.


----------



## rockedout

Ah. never got into mafia series. Doom, like old doom? gta as in like 1,2 and 3? Rollercoaster tycoon 3 and world, fallout 4, gta5 seems to be running fine with win10 for me. That was with gtx 660, 660ti, and 760.

Fallout4: 1080p high, aa off
gta5 : 1080p high, aa x2 on
rtc world : 1080p max everything
(with variation of settings between q9400 and q9550, and each video cards)

I get 30fps+ for those with those settings.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockedout*
> 
> From my exprerience *no HDD's use beyond max sata1 speed*. Even my Western Digital Black 7200rpm don't even utilize sata2 speed. I don't know. Maybe those 10,000RPM ones do but i never used them before.


I guess you don't use modern HDD's much.
Any 1TB/platter drive with 7200RPM or more, will get over 150MB/s on Avg. in linear read speed (examples : WD 1TB "Blue" EZEX or Seagate's ST1000DM003).
Peaked/Maxed value of 150MB/s, was achieved on 7200RPM drives with 500GB/platter capacity (like Samsung F3 HD502HJ).
So yeah, there are lot's of HDD's out there that can go beyond SATA1 spec, unless you were talking about minimum read/write values, in which case SATA3 capable SSD's have similar problem on SATA2 MB's.


----------



## rockedout

Hmm, my 5400rpm WD red does do near SATA1 cap speed, so i guess 7200rpm will go beyond sata1 speed. I have a couple WD black 7200rpm's. Never bothered to test the speed on those.


----------



## agentx007

Here's my fastest HDD drive (HGST, 6TB, 5 platters, 7200RPM, 128MB cache) :

TEST0.png 305k .png file

SATA1 has no place here


----------



## Matt-Matt

I snagged a Q9400 off a friend in a local Buy Swap Sell Facebook group the other day for $10..

Unknown if it works, came out of a PC that was being recycled, which had the RAM/HDD's out and wouldn't boot even with working RAM.. Assumably the CPU works a-ok.

Being sent a Q8400 and a E2180 as well incase I get bored, but the Q9400 should make my PC usable for more modern games









Probably going to be a LAN rig/HTCP/Downloader Hybrid


----------



## snowlulz

Well, I wanted to join the P5q club for cheap but I need help..

I bought a P5Q Turbo on a local used hardware site for 10€/8usd as "turns on, fans spin but no boot". "why the hell not" I said and got it.

When I arrived home picked up a 775 dual core, 1gb stick ram (know as working) and a 750Ti that is on a main rig. Tried to boot it up, no luck. Tried to short the PWRSW connector on the motherboard with a screwdriver, no signal, no fans spinning, nothing. But well, the 5VSB green led was lighted up, so the motherboard it's not totally dead. After that I tried to boot it up using the PWR_OK and ground on the 24pins psu and voila, the motherboard turns on but no video or beeps (about the beeps I think that since the FP connectors on the motherboard are all broken, the speaker will not work as the power button connectors).

Already did a CMOS battery swap, the one on the motherboard was ~2.8v and I swapped with one with 3v. And checked all jumpers, them seem fine (but there may be some wrong, there were many that I never saw in recent motherboards). Already changed thermal paste on NB and checked socket for broken pins and nothing.

Note: one thing I noticed is that the cpu fan acts in terms of speeds as I was logging in windows (motherboard starts, the cpu fan spins at max speed for 4/5 seconds, aka the post time, and goes for the normal speed). So at this moment my bet is that is something wrong with the GPU/no video side.

May someone help me?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, I wanted to join the P5q club for cheap but I need help..
> 
> I bought a P5Q Turbo on a local used hardware site for 10€/8usd as "turns on, fans spin but no boot". "why the hell not" I said and got it.
> 
> When I arrived home picked up a 775 dual core, 1gb stick ram (know as working) and a 750Ti that is on a main rig. Tried to boot it up, no luck. Tried to short the PWRSW connector on the motherboard with a screwdriver, no signal, no fans spinning, nothing. But well, the 5VSB green led was lighted up, so the motherboard it's not totally dead. After that I tried to boot it up using the PWR_OK and ground on the 24pins psu and voila, the motherboard turns on but no video or beeps (about the beeps I think that since the FP connectors on the motherboard are all broken, the speaker will not work as the power button connectors).
> 
> Already did a CMOS battery swap, the one on the motherboard was ~2.8v and I swapped with one with 3v. And checked all jumpers, them seem fine (but there may be some wrong, there were many that I never saw in recent motherboards). Already changed thermal paste on NB and checked socket for broken pins and nothing.
> 
> Note: one thing I noticed is that the cpu fan acts in terms of speeds as I was logging in windows (motherboard starts, the cpu fan spins at max speed for 4/5 seconds, aka the post time, and goes for the normal speed). So at this moment my bet is that is something wrong with the GPU/no video side.
> 
> May someone help me?


Have you reset the CMOS? (Best way is to leave BIOS battery out for ~10 minutes and not connected to a PSU)

Have you tried another CPU? Is the CPU on the support list?
Is the PSU known working OK?

Is everything plugged in properly?


----------



## snowlulz

Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes








I'm out of options, tried everything I could remember and saw on the internet.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of options, tried everything I could remember and saw on the internet.


Dang, that sucks. sounds like it's dead. Not sure what else you could try.

Just loaded my P5Q up with a Q9400 that I got for $10..
Actually got a Q9400, Q8400 and an E2180 (overclocking fun) for the $10 shipped.


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Dang, that sucks. sounds like it's dead. Not sure what else you could try.
> 
> Just loaded my P5Q up with a Q9400 that I got for $10..
> Actually got a Q9400, Q8400 and an E2180 (overclocking fun) for the $10 shipped.


Ebay deals? Nice combo you got there.

Well, as last effort, I took the MB to a bath on water.
Let's see if I fry it or it cames alive and working. That would be awesome.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Ebay deals? Nice combo you got there.
> 
> Well, as last effort, I took the MB to a bath on water.
> Let's see if I fry it or it cames alive and working. That would be awesome.


Nah, saw someone I sort of know (Internet friends







) on a local Facebook page saying how he got a PC with a Q9400 and a 500GB HDD for $5.

Asked him what he wanted for the Q9400 alone, said $10. Didn't get around to testing it and so he threw in the Q8400 and the E2180 for nothing (which are tested)

The Q9400 works fine, bad clocker but works









Doing 420MHz FSB right now to get 3.33GHz and running 1.35v...


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nah, saw someone I sort of know (Internet friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on a local Facebook page saying how he got a PC with a Q9400 and a 500GB HDD for $5.
> 
> Asked him what he wanted for the Q9400 alone, said $10. Didn't get around to testing it and so he threw in the Q8400 and the E2180 for nothing (which are tested)
> 
> The Q9400 works fine, bad clocker but works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing 420MHz FSB right now to get 3.33GHz and running 1.35v...


A entire PC with a Q9400 and 500GB HDD for 5usd? Holy moly.
775 cpu's are fun as well to play with


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> A entire PC with a Q9400 and 500GB HDD for 5usd? Holy moly.
> 775 cpu's are fun as well to play with


I used to work at a PC store; they were scrapping a Antec 902 case and I was like "Hey, that looks pretty nice" and took it.

Got home and it had a Q6600, with a P5Q and a 460W Zalman PSU.

Found a 1GB stick of DDR2 at home and it posted!

I also had an NH-U12P without a Noctua fan laying around. I emailed Noctua and they sent me the 775 mounting gear. Grabbed a corsair fan from an old CPU cooler..

Grabbed a 5870 that someone gave me, someone else (on here) sent me 4GB of DDR2 800MHz and an E8400.

I used an old hard drive from my main PC and someone ended up selling my a P5Q SE cheap(ish) with some more RAM.

Someone at work gave me some more DDR2 for nothing from the spares box.

I bought 8GB of DDR2 (untested) for $10 and 3 of the 4 work (one stick was 1066MHz!)

I purchased a bag of unknown 775 CPU's and yet another 775 motheboard for $15 off someone on a Facebook group.

Mostly E8400's, but had a Q8200 and some 771 Xeons. Not sure if the DDR3 board works as I have no spare DDR3/ haven't bothered (it's P43/P41 I think)

Binned all the E8400's and found one that did 3.8GHz at a nice low voltage.

Bought a Q9400, E2180 and Q8400 for $10 recently.

Have overclocked the Q9400 (which works) to 3.2Ghz which it will stay at. Need to mess around with settings though as it's only prime stable for ~45 minutes. (FSB related as I'm running 8GB of DDR2 @ 800MHz) - overvolted and overclocked.


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I used to work at a PC store; they were scrapping a Antec 902 case and I was like "Hey, that looks pretty nice" and took it.
> 
> Got home and it had a Q6600, with a P5Q and a 460W Zalman PSU.
> 
> Found a 1GB stick of DDR2 at home and it posted!
> 
> I also had an NH-U12P without a Noctua fan laying around. I emailed Noctua and they sent me the 775 mounting gear. Grabbed a corsair fan from an old CPU cooler..
> 
> Grabbed a 5870 that someone gave me, someone else (on here) sent me 4GB of DDR2 800MHz and an E8400.
> 
> I used an old hard drive from my main PC and someone ended up selling my a P5Q SE cheap(ish) with some more RAM.
> 
> Someone at work gave me some more DDR2 for nothing from the spares box.
> 
> I bought 8GB of DDR2 (untested) for $10 and 3 of the 4 work (one stick was 1066MHz!)
> 
> I purchased a bag of unknown 775 CPU's and yet another 775 motheboard for $15 off someone on a Facebook group.
> 
> Mostly E8400's, but had a Q8200 and some 771 Xeons. Not sure if the DDR3 board works as I have no spare DDR3/ haven't bothered (it's P43/P41 I think)
> 
> Binned all the E8400's and found one that did 3.8GHz at a nice low voltage.
> 
> Bought a Q9400, E2180 and Q8400 for $10 recently.
> 
> Have overclocked the Q9400 (which works) to 3.2Ghz which it will stay at. Need to mess around with settings though as it's only prime stable for ~45 minutes. (FSB related as I'm running 8GB of DDR2 @ 800MHz) - overvolted and overclocked.


Well, I don't really know if those prices for that type of hardware there are normal, but well, some very nice deals you got there.
If I only could have them here too hehe.
People here in my country tend to overprice all the items.. You can find some gems but you must deeg deep.


----------



## snowlulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, I wanted to join the P5q club for cheap but I need help..
> 
> I bought a P5Q Turbo on a local used hardware site for 10€/8usd as "turns on, fans spin but no boot". "why the hell not" I said and got it.
> 
> When I arrived home picked up a 775 dual core, 1gb stick ram (know as working) and a 750Ti that is on a main rig. Tried to boot it up, no luck. Tried to short the PWRSW connector on the motherboard with a screwdriver, no signal, no fans spinning, nothing. But well, the 5VSB green led was lighted up, so the motherboard it's not totally dead. After that I tried to boot it up using the PWR_OK and ground on the 24pins psu and voila, the motherboard turns on but no video or beeps (about the beeps I think that since the FP connectors on the motherboard are all broken, the speaker will not work as the power button connectors).
> 
> Already did a CMOS battery swap, the one on the motherboard was ~2.8v and I swapped with one with 3v. And checked all jumpers, them seem fine (but there may be some wrong, there were many that I never saw in recent motherboards). Already changed thermal paste on NB and checked socket for broken pins and nothing.
> 
> Note: one thing I noticed is that the cpu fan acts in terms of speeds as I was logging in windows (motherboard starts, the cpu fan spins at max speed for 4/5 seconds, aka the post time, and goes for the normal speed). So at this moment my bet is that is something wrong with the GPU/no video side.
> 
> May someone help me?


Well, kinda of a update.

The motherboard was cleaned with hot tap water and dishwash soap. Took it for 2-3 runs of water after the dishwash soap and let it dry for some days.
Today plugged all back, and for the 1st time the short on the FP connectors worked, but not for too long. The motherboard started by turning for 2/3 seconds, shutdown, turning, shutdown, like that for about 5/6 times and then started and all the fans were spinning but no beeps, not boot, no USB devices working, nothing.
After some attempts or rebooting, the connector on the FP connector stopped working, again. Time to boot from PWR_OK and ground jumper. The board behaves as when i got it. Boots up and fans spin forever.

My bet it's something shorted between the FP connectors and chipset (??). I will take a look at schematics and will see if I find any toasted tracks.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, kinda of a update.
> 
> The motherboard was cleaned with hot tap water and dishwash soap. Took it for 2-3 runs of water after the dishwash soap and let it dry for some days.
> Today plugged all back, and for the 1st time the short on the FP connectors worked, but not for too long. The motherboard started by turning for 2/3 seconds, shutdown, turning, shutdown, like that for about 5/6 times and then started and all the fans were spinning but no beeps, not boot, no USB devices working, nothing.
> After some attempts or rebooting, the connector on the FP connector stopped working, again. Time to boot from PWR_OK and ground jumper. The board behaves as when i got it. Boots up and fans spin forever.
> 
> My bet it's something shorted between the FP connectors and chipset (??). I will take a look at schematics and will see if I find any toasted tracks.


It may be, it could be a range of things. I'd maybe look at it, but see if you can find another board that's half decent for cheap. Sounds like it's potentially dead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snowlulz*
> 
> Well, I don't really know if those prices for that type of hardware there are normal, but well, some very nice deals you got there.
> If I only could have them here too hehe.
> People here in my country tend to overprice all the items.. You can find some gems but you must deeg deep.


Oh yeah! I've been digging/waiting/luck has been on my side.

That sort of PC used would be $100-$200 (because I did purchase a brand new PSU for it) - which was $115.


----------



## tomatorow

Does BugBash's 0701 moded bios as downloaded from the main page have the micro codes already installed?I cant get the multiplier to manual it is stuck in auto.


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomatorow*
> 
> Does BugBash's 0701 moded bios as downloaded from the main page have the micro codes already installed?I cant get the multiplier to manual it is stuck in auto.


Hard to tell as P5Qs are almost 10 years old now









You have to try it by yourself.

CHEERS..


----------



## VnnAmed

Hi. Recently I was finally able to afford to get a PC! Now this PC was under my care from its birth but only now I can finally get the most out of it. Here are the specs: https://valid.x86.fr/l0cxng. There are two things that get in my way though:


Whenever I set Ratio to anything other than 9, my OC will 90% fail
I put my DDR RAM in yellow slots. Now I tweak many things and today suddenly after changing vCPU from 1.27500 to 1.28125 my PC stopped POSTing...
After a brief moment of panic, CMOS resets and thinking bout how I'm gonna flash BIOS from a floppy, I remembered this happening before and the solution was to swap RAM to black slots.
It POSTed.
Can anyone please explain what is the deal with no POST in yellow slots? I don't care about ratios that much but the no POST is a horror.


----------



## agentx007

If slots are damaged - PC won't start.
Maybe more NB Voltage is required, maybe more DRAM Voltage, maybe both.
BIOS Auto settings may not be optimised for your memory in those specific slots (ie. secondary/tertiary timings bug), who knows.

I recommend checking if Black + Yellow combo will work (it should in Single Channel only).
If it does, it simpy means MB "doesn't like" to boot from memory in those slots (possible explenations listed above).


----------



## VnnAmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> If slots are damaged - PC won't start.
> Maybe more NB Voltage is required, maybe more DRAM Voltage, maybe both.
> BIOS Auto settings may not be optimised for your memory in those specific slots (ie. secondary/tertiary timings bug), who knows.
> 
> I recommend checking if Black + Yellow combo will work (it should in Single Channel only).
> If it does, it simpy means MB "doesn't like" to boot from memory in those slots (possible explenations listed above).


I don't run on Auto, I set timings manually. It worked fine for a month with many different voltages, settings and OC. It even booted on a stock 2.2V while running at 1040+MHz. How can the slots be damaged? Is it my fault? What bothers me is that it should fall back to stock if the voltage is too low which it tried but got stuck so I hit the reset and it wouldn't boot again. BTW aren't yellow ones for OC on P5Q Pro?


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hi, guys! I have a question. What's the difference between 16 phase and 8 phase (deluxe vs p5q-e) is that make the deluxe better overclocker?


----------



## agentx007

It doesn't matter.
P5Q Deluxe has "16 Phases" with 2 MOSFETs per phase (more here : LINK).
While P5Q-E has 8 Phases with 4 MOSFETs per phase.

So, in case of "-E" model, chokes may be a bottleneck for maximum current (but IDK chokes exact specs, so I can't be sure).
Still, 8 Phases with 4 MOSFET's per phase is really powerfull setup (add to that, all MOSFETs are heatsinked).

If a CPU can OC higher on Deluxe than on -E, I would say it's more to do with actual BIOS code and settings available (not VRMs itself).


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> P5Q Deluxe has "16 Phases" with 2 MOSFETs per phase (more here : LINK).
> While P5Q-E has 8 Phases with 4 MOSFETs per phase.
> 
> So, in case of "-E" model, chokes may be a bottleneck for maximum current (but IDK chokes exact specs, so I can't be sure).
> Still, 8 Phases with 4 MOSFET's per phase is really powerfull setup (add to that, all MOSFETs are heatsinked).
> 
> If a CPU can OC higher on Deluxe than on -E, I would say it's more to do with actual BIOS code and settings available (not VRMs itself).


Thanks for replying! I have P5Q-E paired with Q9650. I'm planning to push it to 4.25GHz (8.5x500), 8x500 would be satisfying too.. So as for the BIOS code, is there a certain bios version would help getting better result? Is latest always better? Also what's your opinion about moded Bios that claim to deliver more stability and more overclock headroom?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> So as for the BIOS code, is there a certain bios version would help getting better result? Is latest always better? Also what's your opinion about moded Bios that claim to deliver more stability and more overclock headroom?


In general, maybe but I doubt it in this case : P5Q-E are one of the last LGA 775 boards, so all quirks of the platform are well known, and BIOS itself is mature to a point where it shoudn't matter that much (AUTO settings can be better optimised on other boards, but that's about it).
Is latest always better : I say it depends on board, but in your case it is (since latest it isn't a "Beta" BIOS).

Moded BIOS...
They are usually tailored to a specific configuration for easier/higher OC (RAM Tables), and use latest uCode and Oproms (for best bug free experience).

Do they work ?
Sure. Most of the hardcore tweaking is done by them (they can't help you, if you don't know how to set basic things).
They are helpful in OC competitions where you are limited by time (or can't remember all best settings for a given setup from the "top of your head").

Can you get the same performance without them ?
Sure.
It only takes a lot of time, but at the end of it you have a lot better knowledge/understanding of how to tweak the platform.

For me, I'm good enough (or lazy enough) on a LGA 775 to not use tweaked/moded BIOS'es... unless I actually need features that they bring (like higher capacity RAM/Xeon support, or unlocked OC options in case of some "locked" OEM boards).

PS. 500MHz on FSB for full Quad Cores ain't that easy to do.
I did 474MHz (C1 rev. chip) : https://valid.x86.fr/2bpie2
And 500MHz on Q8400 : https://valid.x86.fr/sf30tg








Simple valid, not tested for stability.


----------



## Spinal13

Nice to meet you all, ive cruised this site numerous times over the last 10 years for many errors and problems and until now i had to make an account to find a solution. Lol

I have a vanilla P5Q Pro Turbo on bios 0701, from what i read I need to get a modded bios to run any higher than a 4ghz on my e8400 EO (still havent gotten it stable for more than an hour in prime 95 @ 4ghz). So in saying this lemme break it all down.

P5Q Pro Turbo bios 0701
E8400 EO 3.0ghz (4.05ghz)
8 gb Gskill pc-8000 (800)(5-5-5-15)
Nvidia Gtx 660 2gb
Corsair 750w (cx750m)

(Mind you that I have 11 fans in this massive case and it moves more air than jesus, with Prime95 after 45 minutes @4ghz (78F~ inside) it only hits 63°C)

I do have videos of said ridiculousness

So I must ask for help, most links to mods ive tried have been dead everywhere else, so should i even try these being they are 10 years old now?

I literally just got it to run fallout 4 on max (no godrays) @ 30 fps locked to keep it smooth.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## tomatorow

Buy a Xeon CPU with a mod sticker and there will be a modded bios here for them.


----------



## Spinal13

Well I would (i also know they are cheap) but I literally cant afford anything at the moment. So on that note, Im learning to mod the cpu now to get the goodies involved if possible.

Edit: When doing the P5Q Pro Turbo 0701 modded bios would that help the e8400 EO run better or would it just crash before I even get a gleaming glimpse at some more fun?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> I have a vanilla P5Q Pro Turbo on bios 0701, from what i read I need to get a modded bios to run any higher than a 4ghz on my e8400 EO (still havent gotten it stable for more than an hour in prime 95 @ 4ghz). So in saying this lemme break it all down.
> 
> P5Q Pro Turbo bios 0701
> E8400 EO 3.0ghz (4.05ghz)
> *8 gb Gskill pc-8000 (800)(5-5-5-15)*
> Nvidia Gtx 660 2gb
> Corsair 750w (cx750m)


This.
8GB of RAM with 900MHz requires moderate to high voltage on North Bridge (without it you will get BSODs because of IMC).
You can have 11 fans, but if airflow over NB is not sufficient (example : blocked by CPU cooler and HDDs in front of the case) - it won't be stable because of overheating.
Lastly, I'm guessing you are OCing it with least ammount of settings (CPU Voltage, FSB Frequency, DRAM Voltage, DRAM Frequency and basic four timings) ?
To get 4GHz stable with 8GB of RAM you may need to manual adjust NB Voltage, FSB Termination Voltage, "Strap" setting, Transaction Booster (and other "RAM Boosters").

So what settings are you using (do pictures of BIOS settings, if you want) ?

PS. 8GB (4x2GB) RAM configuration may simply be too unstable for 900MHz+ speed (required RAM Voltage may heat DRAM too much and cause it to fail, I found 2,0-2,1V to be maximum for safe 4x2GB configuration with at least minimum airflow through RAM sticks).


----------



## Spinal13

My mistake the ram is 2x2, so 4 sticks of 2gb same kind though.

Answering the voltage questions, vcore was below 1.38 for sure, and i changed most everything except the ram timing and pci-e voltage.
Ive honestly been waiting on an answer most of the day to get this done or just be happy I got the 4ghz. lol

I dont have any pictures of the bios but I do have a bunch of files with all kinds of info you could use.










Literally before starting this OC adventure I didnt know jack diddly about it for this board and how it clocks. Ive learned a little under a week, but good lord there is a lot of forum to catch up on. LOL

So let me know how bad I did for no knowledge and all that jazz, sorry for nothing a little easier to look at ahead of time.



SPINAL-PC1.txt 14k .txt file


RealTempLog.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Answering the voltage questions, vcore was below 1.38 for sure, and i changed most everything except the ram timing and pci-e voltage.
> I dont have any pictures of the bios but I do have a bunch of files with all kinds of info you could use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally before starting this OC adventure I didnt know jack diddly about it for this board and how it clocks. Ive learned a little under a week, but good lord there is a lot of forum to catch up on. LOL


Well, good to know you changed something more than basic stuff, but changed to what ?
We need to know what you set at what value.

Screens/diagrams/graphs are all well and good, but Windows programs can't detect 90% of the Voltages you set (because there are no hardware sensors to check them, at least on this board). So, the only way to even guess what is set, is by writing down BIOS value you put in.
CPU-z is useless when faced with Strap settings, Performance Levels, GTLs, etc.


----------



## Spinal13

Had to reset to the values i had to get pics for you guys. Took a minute. Lol

Edit: This link is the ram I have which says its 1000 and not 800, true or neigh, But then again I feel like either the P5Q Pro T or the e8400 EO isnt allowing it to use it?

https://www.memoryc.com/4469-4gb-g-skill-ddr2-pc2-8000-pq-series-5-5-5-15-dual-channel-kit.html


----------



## agentx007

Now we can talk








1) You didn't set DRAM Voltage between 2,0-2,1V (see specs of your modules, check if 2,0V is enough for stability).
2) Change "AI Twister" option from [Strong] to [Moderate].

If above doesn't help, change DRAM Frequency to 890MHz and DRAM Voltage to 1,9V.

If that also won't help, check if changing NB Voltage from 1,35V up to 1,4V, does anything.


----------



## Spinal13

Thats exactly the things i started messing with earlier, right now im sitting at an OC someone found stable 501x8~, ill throw some pics up later today, havent tried running prime95 yet but i did play fallout 4 for 4-5 hours locked @ 30fps on ultra, lowest fps was 27.









Edit: literally no longer than 10 minutes after posting, it bsod'd.
I blame Frank(Donnie Darko). Lol


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Thats exactly the things i started messing with earlier, right now im sitting at an OC someone found stable 501x8~, ill throw some pics up later today, havent tried running prime95 yet but i did play fallout 4 for 4-5 hours locked @ 30fps on ultra, lowest fps was 27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: literally no longer than 10 minutes after posting, it bsod'd.
> I blame Frank(Donnie Darko). Lol


501MHz is a big number for 4x2GB RAM configuration, what are your Strap and NB Voltage settings ?


----------



## Spinal13

Fsb on that stayed in the rough area as the vcore which was 1.32v, nb was 1.4.
And i have 4 sticks of 2gb bud. Isnt that 2x2? Lol


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Fsb on that stayed in the rough area as the vcore which was 1.32v, nb was 1.4.
> And i have 4 sticks of 2gb bud. Isnt that 2x2? Lol


4 sticks of 2GB is 8GB of RAM overall.
That is 2x2x2GB or 4x2GB or 2^3 GB simple math bud









2x2 is 4.
I think you meant 2x 2 channels but that's wrong because it can mean Quad Channel to some...

You should try 1,45V on NB and 1,375V on Vcore.


----------



## Spinal13

No yeah i confused myself, i have 2 more sticks of ram that are the gskill 4gb 6400. Lol
But so yeah 4 sticks of 2gb @ 1k mhz,
Ill be giving that a try here in a bit once Thunderdome is over.








I have it @ 3.99ghz stable it seems at the moment.
Also, I have bios 0701 from Asus, should it be something different? I have all the micro codes and what not if need be but I feel like it did nothing when i tried.

P.s. I also read of options that possibly could be there that arent? Like a turbo option and what not.

P.s.s if the creater of this group is still around, you can add me for the board and some eon or another ill have that 4ghz stable.


----------



## Spinal13

Good news! With a lot of research i finally got the 4.2!









Vcore 1.425
467×9

Max temp via real temp under 100% load using prime95 on the small test had no issues.
Ill post the goodies after awhile, thanks for the help agent!

30fps constant on ultra playing Fallout 4 @ 1080p, runs flawlessly now.


----------



## Spinal13

Still needing something, Im assuming more voltage? I dont understand how people are doing OC on this CPU @ 4.2 with less than. 1.4v
Ran Prime95 for 30 minutes before stopping, the temp reached (as seen) 81c under a full load (on HWmonitor and RealTemp) before one worker stopped. Any ideas?


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Still needing something, Im assuming more voltage? I dont understand how people are doing OC on this CPU @ 4.2 with less than. 1.4v
> Ran Prime95 for 30 minutes before stopping, the temp reached (as seen) 81c under a full load (on HWmonitor and RealTemp) before one worker stopped. Any ideas?


DRAM : 2,05V
NB Voltage : 1,425-1,45V
FSB Termination : 1,4V
CPU Clock screw "AUTO" (unless, you get higher stability with 400ps Delay set).
MEM OC Charger => [Disabled]
GTL : [AUTO] (it doesn't do anything for Core 2 Duo CPU's).
Execute Disable Bit : [Enabled] (otherwise, you won't be able to install Windows 8/10 OS).
You can disable Virtualisation, if you don't plan on using it.

Your basic problem :
You don't know what to change when an error in P95 pops up (because error can mean instable CPU and/or Chipset and/or RAM).
I recommend, lowering CPU multiplier (that way, CPU should be stable).


----------



## Spinal13

So i found a stable 4.2 ghz setup for the P5qPT w/e8400 EO step, 8gb gskill 1k mhz, & gtx 660!

Woot woot! ???

1.55 Volts max on full load.
All fan cooling in a 74-78°F room it topped at a decent 82°C at the hottest point at top room temp.
Not sure on how cool it sits idle though being it wont go below 40°C. Lol

Fallout 4 is on ultra running half fps lock @30, runs 30-45 under heavy load and 60 inside vs outside.

All in all, it may shorten the life of my already old processor but im actually just needing an am3/am3+ processor for my new build and this one will be the back up.

Late to the party but, NAILED IT!
Thanks again for the help by the way!

P.s. i have ddr2 ram if anyone is wanting to break out the old goodness. One set is Gskill pc2-6400, Patriot PDC22G 6400, and some random samsung 6400 and 4200.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> So i found a stable 4.2 ghz setup for the P5qPT w/e8400 EO step, 8gb gskill 1k mhz, & gtx 660!
> 
> Woot woot! ???
> 
> *1.55* Volts max on full load.











That's on Vcore ?
Damn...
I needed 1,55V in BIOS to complete 4,5GHz 32M SuperPI... : LINK on a P5B "Vannila".
And it was 3DMark Vatnage : http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5204189 and 3DMark 11 P-Score stable : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9308532
(altho, I was using only 2GB of RAM...)

What's your NB Voltage and FSB Termination ?


----------



## Spinal13

I thought that was slightly weird yeah.
Off the top of my head i believe the nb was 1.56 and the fsb is 1.4. Ill check when i get back home and let you know for sure.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Guys, I have a question. Which is better? Overclocking by increasing the multipler or by increasing FSB? Let's say that we have two computers, one working at 475x9=4275 and the other 500x8.5=4250
Which one is expected to be faster? I've read that having higher fsb could make cpu and rams communicate faster.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Guys, I have a question. Which is better? Overclocking by increasing the multipler or by increasing FSB? Let's say that we have two computers, one working at 475x9=4275 and the other 500x8.5=4250
> Which one is expected to be faster? I've read that having higher fsb could make cpu and rams communicate faster.


Depends on setup actually.
On different FSB speed, strap settings and Performance Levels can be different (for stability reasons), and that will impact RAM performance to some degree.
Higher FSB doesn't always = better CPU-RAM performance.


----------



## Spinal13

As said above, also depends on literally every factor in your rig including airflow if used. Check your cpu out and see what stepping it has and that will widdle down a good portion of what you need to know as to voltage and clock-ability.

Also sorry for the late post heres le bios pics. AC just kicked on so 74-78 in room.


----------



## Spinal13

Got the 4.2 stable, also upgraded air cooling. Put 2 48v fans from a telecom server setup for first step cooling and secondary is exhaust fan running 115v AC if needed. She doesnt get hot by any means. These fans are silly and push more air than i really need. Lol


----------



## Spinal13




----------



## KingT

That's waay too much Vcore for my taste on 45nm Wolfdale CPU.

When I was rocking Q9550 which is a basically two E8300 processors on the same package my absolute max was 1.45V with temps under 85C on the cores.

For 24/7 I ran Vcore 1.26V under load and Q9550 @ 3.85GHz (453 x 8.5) with core temps ~ 65C max (on air cooling with CM Hyper 212)





CHEERS..


----------



## Spinal13

Dont get me wrong 1.55v is kind of scary but every processor is different and i cant get the thing with the combos ive tried to be stable any lower than that. As for cooling,,, thats no issue anymore with the silly fan combo. Lol
87c is the hottest its ever been and that was under prime after over an hour or so. Any ideas? Messing with the GTL (or whatever it is) past .61x kind of makes me sweat. Ive read up on the setting but still dont quite understand it woth the help of others as well. That one setting I just dont understand. xD


----------



## agentx007

GTL setting is multiplier (in your case), for voltage. It takes "x.xx" of VTT voltage and deliveres that as "Reference" voltage to dies in Quad CPUs (Intel says it should be 67% of VTT).
Here's a usefull source : LINK
It doesn't matter what values you set it at (it will work either way), BUT setting them wrong will make CPU a lot less stable than it can be.

FYI, some high end boards enable per Core GTL voltage control (example : Rampage Extreme), and they don't adjust multiplier but instead you set a value and change the resulting voltage directly.


----------



## Spinal13

Never replied when I thought I did, but 4.2 stable on g skill pc2-8000 w/ blue heat shield and silver clips using 4 sticks, i read around about the 2 sticks of g skill f2-6400cl5d-4gbnt w/ blue heat shield no clips and they had some special chipping that could be clocked easily and now its unstable again with the same settings.

So whats the verdict with this one? Lol

*was watching a 720p tv show and blue screened, which it never did before on the same settings.


----------



## Matt-Matt

I just purchased a R9 270 for my Q9550 rig for $60.

It's in very good condition, hardly ever been used.

Need to try and get my 8GB of RAM stable again at 400MHZ FSB (800MHz RAM)

That or find a set of cheap 1066MHz and really push it..


----------



## Spinal13

If you can find a cheap set do the 1066 is my thoughts on it. I cant tell whats better for my setup, the 6400 set @ 4gb or the 8000 @ 8gb.
If I could figure that out id gladly sell the one thats less than the other for performance increases, or trade if you have a am3/am3+ quad core of sorts. (Need for the new board)
Last i checked ddr2 is still really expensive it seems.

Edit: got the e8400 eo stable at 4.3 ghz!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> If you can find a cheap set do the 1066 is my thoughts on it. I cant tell whats better for my setup, the 6400 set @ 4gb or the 8000 @ 8gb.
> If I could figure that out id gladly sell the one thats less than the other for performance increases, or trade if you have a am3/am3+ quad core of sorts. (Need for the new board)
> Last i checked ddr2 is still really expensive it seems.
> 
> Edit: got the e8400 eo stable at 4.3 ghz!


I had like 9 E8400's and binned them all. Had one as low as 3GHz at 1.1v or so, might have been less. Sold/gave away the rest of the worse ones









I had mine at 3.99GHz or so, but I'd rather a lower clocked quad core personally for the usage of my PC. For a basic office PC/Videos, etc a E8400 would be amazing still paired with an SSD.


----------



## Spinal13

Gonna use the 8gb of pc2-8000. Soooo 4gb 2x2 6400 micron R9 for trade of an am3+ cpu!









And I have another e8400 as well but not sure if co or eo step. Gonna check here soon, and what was the highest 3ghz stable voltage vs the lowest at 1.1v btw. It would be cool to have a decent range where a bunch of test ran. Lol

Edit: its a CO step e8400 and I found an old pentium d 830 sl8cn.


----------



## Petrol

*waves at KingT*

Once upon a time I tried to melt my E7400 and failed







I hit 4.6GHz but couldn't get it stable (link in sig) but ran it at 4.4GHz and 1.45+ vCore for ~2 years without issues, although I was using a custom water loop and lapped the CPU to keep it cool(ish). At full load temps were still 85*C+ so...

IME, don't worry about the voltage just worry about the heat!

I thought about selling my P5Q but found a PCI GPU for it and now it's back in action as a bridge/firewall/server running Debian and overclocked to 3.6GHz


















P5Q may never die


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> *waves at KingT*
> 
> Once upon a time I tried to melt my E7400 and failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 4.6GHz but couldn't get it stable (link in sig) but ran it at 4.4GHz and 1.45+ vCore for ~2 years without issues, although I was using a custom water loop and lapped the CPU to keep it cool(ish). At full load temps were still 85*C+ so...
> 
> IME, don't worry about the voltage just worry about the heat!
> 
> I thought about selling my P5Q but found a PCI GPU for it and now it's back in action as a bridge/firewall/server running Debian and overclocked to 3.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P5Q may never die


Nice spot cool! I gave mine away because it had blue LED's.. I now have a blue build :s


----------



## Petrol

Yeah it's the same type, I would have bought one without LEDs if anyone made them but found none so I just snapped the LEDs off this one with needlenose pliers


----------



## Spinal13

Late to the party I am. The latest and greatest is 4.4 stable-ish and heat hasnt pushed past 85c not once since ive put the "jet engine" fan setup on it, 1 115v ac fan (exhaust) and 3 telecom 48v fans (front, side panel, hanging diagnal from top mid towards cpu) i also have a weird little U shaped heat sync that has a 4 pin fan inside the U pushing towards exhaust, in front of it is a 90mm 3 speed antec between the ram and attatched to heat sync.

Ive been mean to my p5q over the years and same goes for said cpu and ram. Ive put them through a lot learning a metric ton and just messing with things to see windows files corrupt. Its so annoying but super satisfying once you get that next clock and under said temp off of air. lol

Petrol that is pretty sweet, I would do something cool but all wood house and 3 dogs.









I had the deluxe before this with the same cpu and ram running on a wood shelf but it died.

I mean if anyone is interested I have 2 sets of ddr2 6400 both 2x2,gtx 650, e8400 co step, and a 650 watt psu (have to double check, may have cut the 4 pin cpu plug to mess with a dell.







) that I honestly dont need. The pro turbo does a fairly decent job at protecting itself against all thrown at it.

In the market for a am3+ cpu though for the new board ive been hoarding on a shelf.















EDIT: wires are messy yes, but Ive been testing fan positioning for best airflow.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Late to the party I am. The latest and greatest is 4.4 stable-ish


You know... metal is more important than fans in Air cooling.
So, why not mount something like Thermalright 120 Ultra Extreme instead of this tiny thing ?


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Petrol that is pretty sweet, I would do something cool but all wood house and 3 dogs.


Thanks! Your crazy airflow hacks seem pretty *cool* to me, does the noise it makes send your dogs running for safety?


----------



## Spinal13

Agent, the wind from the exhaust fan alone doesnt let me light a smoke 6-8 foot away from the pc. Needless to say that cooling isnt an issue for me and replacing anyrhing isnt needed. I have fans from the little guys to 180mm+, but the ones I have in it will push and pull more air than you can shake a fist at. lol

Petrol, it doesnt bother them at all actually and its a bit noisy, nothing the 5.1 wont handle, most the dogs hate it is when they dont think and they lose a hair or 2 to my fan mounted to the psu.








(screened now)


----------



## Spinal13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I had like 9 E8400's and binned them all. Had one as low as 3GHz at 1.1v or so, might have been less. Sold/gave away the rest of the worse ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had mine at 3.99GHz or so, but I'd rather a lower clocked quad core personally for the usage of my PC. For a basic office PC/Videos, etc a E8400 would be amazing still paired with an SSD.


So tried that out a bit and im stable 500x6 @ 1.08V under load, i put it below 1.07V and it bsod itself.


----------



## KingT

I had back in 2008 (and still have) *E6750 G0 stepping* which did 3.6GHz stable @ 1.26V load and booted @ 3.9GHz @ 1.28V.
This chip had no problem hitting 3.64GHz (520 x6) Everest 6h stable with:
520MHz FSB
RAM @ 1040MHz
RAM Volt 2.26V
Vcore 1.28V in the BIOS. (1.27V LOAD)
FSB voltage 1.36V,
vNB 1.3V
PLL 1.6V.

@ 4GHz (501 x8) it was Everest 6h stable with these settings:

501MHz FSB
RAM @ 1002MHz
RAM Volt 2.1V
Vcore 1.456V in the BIOS. (1.44V LOAD)
FSB voltage 1.36V,
vNB 1.3V
PLL 1.6V.

Core LOAD temp was 72C with CM Hyper 212

I still have printed notes from my stability testings with late P5Q Pro









CHEERS..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> So tried that out a bit and im stable 500x6 @ 1.08V under load, i put it below 1.07V and it bsod itself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I had back in 2008 (and still have) *E6750 G0 stepping* which did 3.6GHz stable @ 1.26V load and booted @ 3.9GHz @ 1.28V.
> This chip had no problem hitting 3.64GHz (520 x6) Everest 6h stable with:
> 520MHz FSB
> RAM @ 1040MHz
> RAM Volt 2.26V
> Vcore 1.28V in the BIOS. (1.27V LOAD)
> FSB voltage 1.36V,
> vNB 1.3V
> PLL 1.6V.
> 
> @ 4GHz (501 x8) it was Everest 6h stable with these settings:
> 
> 501MHz FSB
> RAM @ 1002MHz
> RAM Volt 2.1V
> Vcore 1.456V in the BIOS. (1.44V LOAD)
> FSB voltage 1.36V,
> vNB 1.3V
> PLL 1.6V.
> 
> Core LOAD temp was 72C with CM Hyper 212
> 
> I still have printed notes from my stability testings with late P5Q Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


I really cannot get any CPU over 440FSB (or so) in my P5Q Pro.

Even with just a single stick of 1066MHz DDR2 it struggles.

I've done 775 overclocking before, but can anyone else refresh my mind on settings that we need to change for high FSB overclocks?

I know that typically we need to change;

- CPU vCore (Higher)
- North Bridge Voltage
- FSB (Of course)
- Ram Multi/Dividers/Ratio (whatever you want to call it)
- RAM Voltage (If overclocking RAM)

Is there anything else that I'm missing, and what would you guys suggest as a max for the NB voltage on a P5Q Pro? Had it at 1.34v before, which helped but didn't do a heap.


----------



## agentx007

VTT or FSB Termination Voltage









GTLs can be usefull and Performance Level as well.
Try not to overdid it on NB Strap.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spinal13*
> 
> Petrol, it doesnt bother them at all actually and its a bit noisy, nothing the 5.1 wont handle, most the dogs hate it is when they dont think and they lose a hair or 2 to my fan mounted to the psu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (screened now)


I've seen some of those small AC fans at the electronics shop and they look like they could take off more than just a hair or two with the metal fins! The best high-pressure DC fans I've found were Nidec Beta V, 10x more current draw than the typical little case fan and huge RPM range too, well worth the price!

Matt-Matt, 440 FSB was my stable limit too, I tried so many tweaks and was able to run 460 but not stable. I had my NB voltage up at 1.45 and it was OK with some active cooling on the heatsink. It's possible KingT is getting better results because his CPU clock is lower...


----------



## noobee

How is the P5Q (vanilla) mobo with Windows 10? I have seen web pages 'providing' Windows 10 drivers for this mobo - it's a 'Drivers' page but I think it doesn't really do much except what Windows (10) itself would do - it'll just offer whatever 'compatible' drivers for the hardware is available. I'm guessing this because Asus doesn't provide Windows 10 drivers for this (obsolete aka old) mobo.

Would I have any problems or conflicts or issues of any kind?

I would like to use Windows 10 and Office until I can invest in a new build (no idea yet whether Intel or AMD - maybe will buy in the Fall/Winter).

I currently use Linux (80% of the time) but would use Windows more often or at least for when I need to use Office and the odd Windows software program (I want native Windows, just in case).

Edit: I have an Audigy 2ZS sound card (PCI) and Nvidia 750 GT.


----------



## Spinal13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I really cannot get any CPU over 440FSB (or so) in my P5Q Pro.
> 
> Even with just a single stick of 1066MHz DDR2 it struggles.
> 
> I've done 775 overclocking before, but can anyone else refresh my mind on settings that we need to change for high FSB overclocks?
> 
> I know that typically we need to change;
> 
> - CPU vCore (Higher)
> - North Bridge Voltage
> - FSB (Of course)
> - Ram Multi/Dividers/Ratio (whatever you want to call it)
> - RAM Voltage (If overclocking RAM)
> 
> Is there anything else that I'm missing, and what would you guys suggest as a max for the NB voltage on a P5Q Pro? Had it at 1.34v before, which helped but didn't do a heap.


Matt excuse my HORRIBLE chicken scratch (smarter write sloppier I was told.)
Ill include a dummy break down that I use with examples.

So far I have these stable for 500mhz~
500x6 for 3ghz
500x8 for 4ghz
525x8 for 4.2ghz (semi stable)

And im working on a 4.4 and 4.5 ghz over 500mhz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I've seen some of those small AC fans at the electronics shop and they look like they could take off more than just a hair or two with the metal fins! The best high-pressure DC fans I've found were Nidec Beta V, 10x more current draw than the typical little case fan and huge RPM range too, well worth the price!
> 
> Matt-Matt, 440 FSB was my stable limit too, I tried so many tweaks and was able to run 460 but not stable. I had my NB voltage up at 1.45 and it was OK with some active cooling on the heatsink. It's possible KingT is getting better results because his CPU clock is lower...


Well these fans were free fitty and I wish I could find something I could splice into that has a 48V power supply. So far I have a 24V and its silly.
Exhaust is plastic fin, 3 48s are metal fin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> How is the P5Q (vanilla) mobo with Windows 10? I have seen web pages 'providing' Windows 10 drivers for this mobo - it's a 'Drivers' page but I think it doesn't really do much except what Windows (10) itself would do - it'll just offer whatever 'compatible' drivers for the hardware is available. I'm guessing this because Asus doesn't provide Windows 10 drivers for this (obsolete aka old) mobo.
> 
> Would I have any problems or conflicts or issues of any kind?
> 
> I would like to use Windows 10 and Office until I can invest in a new build (no idea yet whether Intel or AMD - maybe will buy in the Fall/Winter).
> 
> I currently use Linux (80% of the time) but would use Windows more often or at least for when I need to use Office and the odd Windows software program (I want native Windows, just in case).
> 
> Edit: I have an Audigy 2ZS sound card (PCI) and Nvidia 750 GT.


This is just my personal experience when I had it for a year or more from launch, its great! If you dont have anything over a certain hardware lapse. Dual cores and the pro turbo with said ddr2 ram, it just uses the windows 7 drivers and tries to reconfigure itself and doesnt do to well a job at it unlike newer hardware on it. It works, just not as efficient as my barebones W7 ultimate.
I also cant do linux though, literally dove in on research and did I believe 16 first then 17 and it drove me nuts not being able to play the games that I wanted without a "program" to run windows... Kind of defeats the point in my book.









EDIT: I haven't tried windows 10 since roughly a year ago.





Below is for my pc2-1000 gskill 8gb 1.9-2.1V but may help get you somewhere in the ball park.


----------



## Spinal13

GTL literally from what I can tell is .61 and quad cores are more .63 to .65 and I've had my e8400 pushing 1.6250V at one point just to see how well said fans would cool, I took the NB up to 1.48+V to support it for stability and making sure it made it to desktop, as to why you arent hitting a higher fsb on said board could be a couple things, faulty board, cpu, ram, DIMM slot damaged, or PSU can be an issue if its not enough to power what you're throwing at it.

I have 750 watts running 4 sata HDD (2x1Tera, 500gb, and 350gb), DVD/CD drive, GTX 660 (EVGA), 4 sticks of pc2-8000 @ 8gb, e8400, P5q Pro Turbo, 1 4 pin cpu fan, 1 3 speed fan (set to High), and a fan on exhaust of the psu for OC heat purposes.

I'm running 500x8 full time now, and wanting to hit those 500+ mhz for 4.2 and above if possible. (I haven't even thought of touching the voltage unlock jumper, it makes the base voltage is something like 1.2V and hit far above 1.7 when its jumped.)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Cheers for that! Will give it a look when I have time...

Got a new phone today, so been busy with that and some other stuff!


----------



## Spinal13

Oooooooooooo, is it gewd phone? Lol


----------



## Petrol

Nice job writing down your changes, after all these years you'd think a person like me would also be doing that but instead I'm still saving settings in the BIOS, and it never occurs to me that's a bad idea until about half a second after I pull the CMOS battery


----------



## allber

Hi Guys,

I need your help and opinion, I'm just new here and I don't know were to start,

I want to overclocked my Q9550 2.83Ghz. to 4Ghz using my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard, RAM Gskill 8GB=4x2GB @ ddr2 800 1.8V-1.9v.

Can you guide me? I read and search the web and I'm so confuse on how to do the overclocking my CPU.

Please help, I appreciate all the help i can get.

PS : This is my first time to overclocked my PC.


----------



## Spinal13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Nice job writing down your changes, after all these years you'd think a person like me would also be doing that but instead I'm still saving settings in the BIOS, and it never occurs to me that's a bad idea until about half a second after I pull the CMOS battery


Won't lie I like to have notes on paper for exactly that, plus it shows the progress more on testing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allber*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help and opinion, I'm just new here and I don't know were to start,
> 
> I want to overclocked my Q9550 2.83Ghz. to 4Ghz using my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo motherboard, RAM Gskill 8GB=4x2GB @ ddr2 800 1.8V-1.9v.
> 
> Can you guide me? I read and search the web and I'm so confuse on how to do the overclocking my CPU.
> 
> Please help, I appreciate all the help i can get.
> 
> PS : This is my first time to overclocked my PC.


Look at the last 5 pages bud, I've been going through testing but I don't know the quad cores. I'm working with dual still. If you have a p5q board then look at my notes above for dummy definitions for myself


----------



## edge540T

Hi, I am having some issues on pro turbo board and xeon e5472, especially with ram, have 4x2 8gb same modules qlv transcend ddr2 800mhz, sometimes do not pass the post check, then change modules order and stays well a while. I have read upping the nb voltage and ram voltage should help but I have blue screens on windows 10 sometimes if I do, so... advices are welcome, even to oc the xeon a bite, thanks.


----------



## agentx007

Set Memory settings manually (Frequency, Timings, Voltage), add +0,2V to NB, +0,1V to VTT, and +0,05V to DRAM.
If above fails, increase "Perfomance Level" setting to 11 or more and try 333MHz strap.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hey, guys! first time to overclock and here's my Q9650 OC'd @3.6ghz
Mobo: ASUS P5Q-E/Ket's modded BIOS



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
CPU Ratio Setting = 9.0
FSB Frequency = 400
PCI-E Frequency = 100
FSB Strap to Northbridge = Auto
DRAM Frequency = DDR2-801MHz

DRAM Timing Control = Manual
CAS# Latency = 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay = 5
RAS# PRE Time = 5
RAS# ACT Time = 15 (all sub-timings on Auto)

DRAM Static Read Control = Disabled
DRAM Read Training = Disabled
Mem. OC Charger = Enabled
AI Transaction Booster = Auto

CPU Voltage = 1.13750 (I can boot with 1.12500 but it fails during the stress after 3 passes)
CPU GTL Reference = Auto
CPU PLL Voltage = 1.54
FSB Termination Voltage = 1.20
DRAM Voltage = 1.90
NB Voltage = 1.26
SB Voltage = 1.20
PCI-E SATA Voltage = Auto

Loadline Calibration = Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU Clock Skew = Auto
NB Clock Skew = Auto
CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized

All power saving = Disabled


Is that considered a proper overclock? also I want to know if IBT is enough to verify stability? I've changed "times to run" to 20 and it was completely stable. If there are any adjustments to do, please let me know.


----------



## Cyrious

Just a heads up, I am getting my own P5Q Pro Turbo appraised, and will likely have it on the Marketplace by friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Hey, guys! first time to overclock and here's my Q9650 OC'd @3.6ghz
> Mobo: ASUS P5Q-E/Ket's modded BIOS
> 
> Is that considered a proper overclock? also I want to know if IBT is enough to verify stability? I've changed "times to run" to 20 and it was completely stable. If there are any adjustments to do, please let me know.


Not too shabby of an overclock, but you can certainly go faster. 450 x 9 would see you hitting 4050mhz, and its certainly within reach of all of the silicon involved. Voltage increases are definitely going to be required though.

As for stability, it depends on what your definition of stability is. If its passing 20 rounds of High IBT stable, then yes, you are stable. For me, stability is passing 100 passes of IBT very high, 100 Passes of LinX very high, 1000 Passes of LinX 128MB, 6 Hours of OCCT, 8 Hours of Realbench, and rounding it all out with 12 hours of Prime95 in--place FFTs for the final burn, all without a single error. If that all passes, then I can commission the machine as a BOINC box and know its sending out good data. It all depends on what you're doing with it.

Now, as a more general question to the thread, i have in my possession a P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q8200 (eww) on it. When i overclock it, I can get it right up to 400mhz bclock and it takes it like a champ. However, attempting to go past 400mhz bclock results in rapid failings of Prime95. I know its not the cores themselves causing it, they're normally set to run at 1.2v bios 1.184v Windows, and I've run them as low as 1.072v windows w/o errors. When it does fail in the post-400mhz region, its almost always the second die (cores 3 and 4) that flub first.

My question is: What settings should I futz with first to get past the 400mhz barrier? Aside from the CPU voltage being set to 1.2v in bios and the DRAM divider set to 1:1, everything I believe is currently set to auto.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Now, as a more general question to the thread, i have in my possession a P5Q Pro Turbo with a Q8200 (eww) on it. When i overclock it, I can get it right up to 400mhz bclock and it takes it like a champ. However, attempting to go past 400mhz bclock results in rapid failings of Prime95. I know its not the cores themselves causing it, they're normally set to run at 1.2v bios 1.184v Windows, and I've run them as low as 1.072v windows w/o errors. When it does fail in the post-400mhz region, its almost always the second die (cores 3 and 4) that flub first.
> 
> My question is: What settings should I futz with first to get past the 400mhz barrier? Aside from the CPU voltage being set to 1.2v in bios and the DRAM divider set to 1:1, everything I believe is currently set to auto.


Hey, bro! I finally managed to push my Q9650 to 4.0ghz (9x450) fully stable (50 passes on IBT + 12 hours prime95!
let me try to help you to go beyond that 400mhz limit, I was trying to get my chip stable @4.0ghz and I managed to did it but with disastrous voltages..
vcore 1.4v; PLL 1.6v; Vtt 1.44v; nb 1.46v and vDram 2.1v! Any decrements to any voltage I can't stand for 2 passes in IBT!! I was wondering how can that chip get stable @3.6ghz with only 1.125v and takes all of these voltages for 4.0ghz! there was a missing piece, fortunately I've figured it out it's the glorious "GTL Reference" after I get myself familiarized with it, I went straight to my BIOS and just modified my NB GTL Ref from Auto=0.630x to 0.635x I can't describe its importance but numbers can, I manged to lower my Vtt from 1.44v to 1.20v
CPU PLL from 1.6v to 1.5v and vNB from 1.46v to 1.26v
all of that was with 1.4 vCore, I decided to try to bump my CPU GTL Ref just like i did with NB so I changed it from AUTO to 0.64 (0/2), 0.68 (1/3)
with this adjustment I pulled down the vcore from 1.4v to 1.30625v and still working to lower my voltages and GTL Refs

Also you might want to play with Ai Transaction Booster\"common performance level" I can't post with 10 or lower but 100% stable with 11 I think i can tighten it more with more nb voltage so try to loose it when you're tweaking your voltages then put it to the lower stable value.
and make sure to set your Ram timing manually loose it and set Ai Clock Twister to light or even lighter I can't stand for 2 passes in IBT with "strong" but it's fine with moderate!
Quote:


> Do not hesitate to tweak these values (GTL Ref), but do not go beyond the limits! All technical documents from Intel suggest 0.720x is the limit. They can sometimes give you great results. On the other hand, they can also make your results worse (yes, worse). That means you need to tweak the values more. Please keep that in mind.


Hope that would help and sorry for my English.


----------



## Cyrious

Well, my issue is that its not the DRAM causing it, its the CPU. I cannot get it past 400mhz bclock without issues. I'm trying to counter that.


----------



## Cyrious

Nope, wasnt the DRAM causing it, was the goddamn 400mhz strap to FSB causing it. I had issues with that strap on my P5Q-E.

Edit: Further elaboration is required i think. I was trying to get my system up past 400 but it kept fizzling just as windows started to load. I tried everything to get it to start but it refused, so i thought, screw it, lets roll back all of the voltage changes and fiddle with the DRAM strap. As mentioned above, i remembered how the 400mhz strap didn't even work on the P5Q-E, and as the Pro Turbo is a sister board, i thought it would have similar issues with that particular strap, and sure enough it did.

Edit 2: Hmmm, I think the upper bound of stability is 405mhz. I wonder what to change around in order to improve that. On the plus side, the cores that quit first are quite consistent. Core 3 almost always fails In-place FFT first, often closely or immediately followed by Core 4. Small FFTs all 4 cores are stable at considerably higher base-clocks, which leads me to conclude that the second die has issues communicating off-die to the northbridge at speeds >400mhz.


----------



## Malik Sajid

I'm not expert but what I know that FSB Strap to North Bridge is the chipset timings so the higher you go the tighter it would be at that point it maybe put you in trouble but that shouldn't be on ASUS P5Q-series as it only affects the divider for memory speed on these boards and the strap settings itself got separated out in the Transaction Booster section so you can adjust it separately.
If the problem really lies in the strap you maybe should try to loose Transaction Booster (tRD) and (over-volt your NB or use the NB GTL Ref) as I've mentioned before or just simply lower your strap from 400mhz to 333mhz

I have the P5Q-E and I got no issues with the 400mhz strap! I don't know if every P5Q-E is unique and what happens on one doesn't apply on another but it worth mentioning that am using ketxxx's FINAL modded BIOS; Maybe it got something to do with the strap here's a link if you want to give it a try: https://onedrive.live.com/?id=A4AC5C714CB14BA6%21157&cid=A4AC5C714CB14BA6


----------



## Cyrious

Well, that particular board I never installed a mod bios on it. This one though I just installed the mod bios, not sure what's really different compared to the stock 0702 bios i had installed previously, and I'm not sure how the board and CPU are both going to respond to the new bios.


----------



## ocman

How are we all doing? Sorry for the absence. Just busy with other things in life. I am still around LOL... Cheers~









I still have one i7 6850K... not sure to build upon it or to sell it... any suggestions?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman*
> 
> How are we all doing? Sorry for the absence. Just busy with other things in life. I am still around LOL... Cheers~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one i7 6850K... not sure to build upon it or to sell it... any suggestions?


Sell it and get a P5Q and an E8600 and smash single core performance with insanely high clocks.

.. Buying an abundance of LN2 to keep it cool with the other money from selling the 6850k rig









In all honesty, Threadripper or Ryzen for the cores.. IMO

Mind you I'm the one tossing up between an 8700k and a R7 1700, mainly the 8700k as 5GHz and I already have a 115x CPU block.


----------



## KingT

Ocman you should definitely build a new system around that 6850K and pretend that it's a E6850 heheehe

CHEERS..


----------



## ocman

Thanks for the advice Matt-Matt and KingT, I wish...









So I got another 2nd hand barebone... I hate old tech... but got it because it was cheap...







I might just sell the 6850K and pocket some money...


----------



## rockedout

I've been away for awhile and i haven't played around with this rig as i got a newer computer.
last couple of days, i've been playing around with this since its getting really cold up here in canada lol.

I was able to get stable 1Ghz+ oc.
im running 465 fsb, 3.72Ghz with q9400.
passed prime95 heat stress test at max temp 68 degrees.


----------



## javih

Hey guys, recently I buy a p5q pro, I have a x5460 that I want to put on the p5q, but I don't know how modify the bios. I once modified the bios of a G31M-ES2L watching a tutorial but now I am lost.
I see the first post where there is a modified bios, I only have to update to that bios?
(Sorry for my english)


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> Hey guys, recently I buy a p5q pro, I have a x5460 that I want to put on the p5q, but I don't know how modify the bios. I once modified the bios of a G31M-ES2L watching a tutorial but now I am lost.
> I see the first post where there is a modified bios, I only have to update to that bios?
> (Sorry for my english)


I think that the one in the first post is just modded to have things like the p5q Premium memory tables or that kind of thing.
That will help with OCing but not with using a Xeon on the board.

I had a copy of Ket's modded p5q pro BIOS downloaded from before so I put the microcodes for 1067A and 10676 in there which should work for you. (they're for the E0 and C0 steppings, like the e54** or x54**)

I have to say, I don't have a p5q pro so I can't test it but it was done the same way as my p5Q-E was at the time and that works perfectly.

I used MMTool to edit the BIOS:

- Opened the BIOS file,
- added the codes,
- removed the old versions of those codes,
- saved and that's it.

They're the 6 codes at the bottom of the picture.

Try it if you like, it's on my onedrive. https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlKCSUNbeNnti1_PbtCjOJhkiuvc
Just be sure you have a p5Q pro because that's the BIOS I used.










Edit: Oh and hi everyone, long time no see


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I think that the one in the first post is just modded to have things like the p5q Premium memory tables or that kind of thing.
> That will help with OCing but not with using a Xeon on the board.
> 
> I had a copy of Ket's modded p5q pro BIOS downloaded from before so I put the microcodes for 1067A and 10676 in there which should work for you. (they're for the E0 and C0 steppings, like the e54** or x54**)
> 
> I have to say, I don't have a p5q pro so I can't test it but it was done the same way as my p5Q-E was at the time and that works perfectly.
> 
> I used MMTool to edit the BIOS:
> 
> - Opened the BIOS file,
> - added the codes,
> - removed the old versions of those codes,
> - saved and that's it.
> 
> They're the 6 codes at the bottom of the picture.
> 
> Try it if you like, it's on my onedrive. https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlKCSUNbeNnti1_PbtCjOJhkiuvc
> Just be sure you have a p5Q pro because that's the BIOS I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and hi everyone, long time no see


I love how this is an option!

I also like that GTX470 clock in your sig, was the 990MHz with a custom bios or anything?

I got a used GTX470 (with the box and all accessories) a couple of years back for $30 shipped off an Australian PC forum..

It was a pretty golden clocker, able to do 930 or 940MHz on the stock BIOS and temps weren't an issue at all (I re-pasted it).

Ended up selling it to a mate for $50 which was selling it short, but his 6950 at the time died.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I love how this is an option!
> 
> I also like that GTX470 clock in your sig, was the 990MHz with a custom bios or anything?
> 
> I got a used GTX470 (with the box and all accessories) a couple of years back for $30 shipped off an Australian PC forum..
> 
> It was a pretty golden clocker, able to do 930 or 940MHz on the stock BIOS and temps weren't an issue at all (I re-pasted it).
> 
> Ended up selling it to a mate for $50 which was selling it short, but his 6950 at the time died.


Yeah it's pretty cool, you just need to mod the socket or get a chip with notches cut into it, stick a sticker on the chip you're using and you're set.
With a decent board and cooling they can do 4GHz+ as well so they're a great upgrade.
I'm pretty sure my p5Q-E worked without a BIOS mod as well, you just get a prompt at boot to tell you the BIOS doesn't have microcodes for the CPU and you won't be able to use newer instruction sets.

For $30 a couple of years ago that's a good card!
I still have mine, I kept it to bench it properly on dry ice or LN at some stage but it'll probably die from sitting on a shelf before that happens.









I think it had a BIOS that allowed for up to 1.212V through OCing software and removed/raised overcurrent protection. (max with a stock reference BIOS was 1.087)
It was also on water cooling with the rad in a bucket of ice.
The card was pretty good though, the max I got stable for folding was 850MHz, the other one I had could only do 800Mhz and needed more voltage to do it.

More impressive than the max clock is that it did 987MHz core clock through unigine heaven, the card was bonkers.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2211878_bigchrome_unigine_heaven___xtreme_geforce_gtx_470_1450.11_dx11_marks

If it's 930-940MHz on the reference BIOS, that's really good if it was stable enough to game on.
Mine would have done something similar, maybe not even as good depending on how stable yours was, I left it at the folding-stable clocks day to day because I knew they were rock solid.

Just out of curiosity, I'm guessing you had a non-reference cooler if 940MHz didn't cause temp problems?








The better of my two was an MSI twin frozr card, it ran much quieter and cooler than the reference card.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty cool, you just need to mod the socket or get a chip with notches cut into it, stick a sticker on the chip you're using and you're set.
> With a decent board and cooling they can do 4GHz+ as well so they're a great upgrade.
> I'm pretty sure my p5Q-E worked without a BIOS mod as well, you just get a prompt at boot to tell you the BIOS doesn't have microcodes for the CPU and you won't be able to use newer instruction sets.
> 
> For $30 a couple of years ago that's a good card!
> I still have mine, I kept it to bench it properly on dry ice or LN at some stage but it'll probably die from sitting on a shelf before that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it had a BIOS that allowed for up to 1.212V through OCing software and removed/raised overcurrent protection. (max with a stock reference BIOS was 1.087)
> It was also on water cooling with the rad in a bucket of ice.
> The card was pretty good though, the max I got stable for folding was 850MHz, the other one I had could only do 800Mhz and needed more voltage to do it.
> 
> More impressive than the max clock is that it did 987MHz core clock through unigine heaven, the card was bonkers.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2211878_bigchrome_unigine_heaven___xtreme_geforce_gtx_470_1450.11_dx11_marks
> 
> If it's 930-940MHz on the reference BIOS, that's really good if it was stable enough to game on.
> Mine would have done something similar, maybe not even as good depending on how stable yours was, I left it at the folding-stable clocks day to day because I knew they were rock solid.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I'm guessing you had a non-reference cooler if 940MHz didn't cause temp problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The better of my two was an MSI twin frozr card, it ran much quieter and cooler than the reference card.


Yes, I might even buy it back for cheap soon.

It was a Gigabyte card of all things, not a fan of their newer cards so much.

Yeah it was a pretty decent card, might have had more "stock" voltage being a Gigabyte though, I know that they used to do that a fair bit.


----------



## javih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I think that the one in the first post is just modded to have things like the p5q Premium memory tables or that kind of thing.
> That will help with OCing but not with using a Xeon on the board.
> 
> I had a copy of Ket's modded p5q pro BIOS downloaded from before so I put the microcodes for 1067A and 10676 in there which should work for you. (they're for the E0 and C0 steppings, like the e54** or x54**)
> 
> I have to say, I don't have a p5q pro so I can't test it but it was done the same way as my p5Q-E was at the time and that works perfectly.
> 
> I used MMTool to edit the BIOS:
> 
> - Opened the BIOS file,
> - added the codes,
> - removed the old versions of those codes,
> - saved and that's it.
> 
> They're the 6 codes at the bottom of the picture.
> 
> Try it if you like, it's on my onedrive. https://1drv.ms/u/s!AlKCSUNbeNnti1_PbtCjOJhkiuvc
> Just be sure you have a p5Q pro because that's the BIOS I used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and hi everyone, long time no see


Hey, thanks for the reply. If I understand you, you said that you put the microcodes on the bios (p5q pro) on the first post, but the bios of Ket is a p5q pro turbo.
I want to oc that x5460, so insert microcodes on the bios of the first post will be a nice idea? I think now I understand how to put the microcodes, but where I can find the codes?
Happy Christmas Eve


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply. If I understand you, you said that you put the microcodes on the bios (p5q pro) on the first post, but the bios of Ket is a p5q pro turbo.
> I want to oc that x5460, so insert microcodes on the bios of the first post will be a nice idea? I think now I understand how to put the microcodes, but where I can find the codes?
> Happy Christmas Eve


No problem.








Sorry if my last post was hard to follow, I'll try to make it clearer below.

Ket did a modded BIOS for most of the p5Q boards and released them as a zip archive.
I downloaded them back when I flashed the BIOS on my p5Q-E so I took the p5Q pro BIOS that was in the archive and added microcodes to that. (the one in the "p5Q pro" folder in this screenshot)
It should be a p5Q pro BIOS but I don't have a board to test it on.


If you want to do them yourself, this site looks like it has them. I think I got them from there. (halfway down, "Desktop LGA 771 and LGA 775 microcode")
If you're only going to be using 45nm quad cores like the x5460, e5450 or similar then you just need to add the 45nm microcodes.

If you have any questions, just ask and I'll see if I can help you figure it out.
Happy Christmas


----------



## javih

It works, I love u.
But I think that the temperature is so high (35, 26, 39, 39 without any program open)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> It works, I love u.
> But I think that the temperature is so high (35, 26, 39, 39 without any program open)


What's your cooling?

Because that's not too bad if it's summer, I'm getting close to that on water with a 3570k..


----------



## javih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What's your cooling?
> 
> Because that's not too bad if it's summer, I'm getting close to that on water with a 3570k..


My cooling is a cooler master 412S, it's winter. Before that x5460, I had a q6600 oc to 2'8-3 GHz with 40+-° (90% using) So I think that is the cpu. I tested the x5460 playing lol and I played with inputlag or something like that.
And 1000 points on the bench of cpu z... I think that is bit.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> My cooling is a cooler master 412S, it's winter. Before that x5460, I had a q6600 oc to 2'8-3 GHz with 40+-° (90% using) So I think that is the cpu. I tested the x5460 playing lol and I played with inputlag or something like that.
> And 1000 points on the bench of cpu z... I think that is bit.


If your load temperatures are too hot then I'd say give re-seating the cooler a try.
If it's just your idle temperatures then you can probably ignore it, it does seem high but maybe it was still cooling down after the CPU-Z benchmark.

Is the 6-8x multi in CPU-Z just a bug, stock is 9.5, right?


----------



## javih

I re-seat the cooler three times. I dont know if the multi es 9.5 stock
I do an OC

Now 1200 on cpu z bench, but I watch videos of x5460 with 5000 (3000 stock), so is the cpu?



Look,
4GHz (video) vs 3.8 GHz (mine)


----------



## Mike-IRL

Ok, we'll rule out the cooler so.
He is using 1.2V vs your 1.36V, it could be partly to do with the chip but running that much more voltage means your chip should be much hotter than his.
I would see if you can lower your Vcore because that seems high to me for 3.8.
It doesn't change that it was hot at stock clocks but it should help anyway.

Your score is fine, you were getting 80% of a 2600K's single core performance at stock and the 2600K also had a very low score compared to the video so he must be using a different version of CPU-Z that scores higher.

Try running something like superpi mod 1.5 or wprime and comparing it to scores on hwbot.org, you should be close to people at the same clocks as you.

On the same version of CPU-Z as you, I get nowhere near 5000 with a 4790K at 4.6GHz.


----------



## PanMelas

Good day again to the community.
Please, accept my wishes for these days.

I haven't seen this thread, otherwise I would have posted here. Anyway, please accept my apologies for this







and I am just asking the friends of this thread to have a look on my *yesterday's thread*, in which I extensively refer on an Asus P5Q Pro Turbo and the possibility to build a PC (or two) around this motherboard, with the use of a Xeon X5492 CPU (or a QX9650) and a set of OCZ RAM.

I would very much appreciate a reply to my questions, focusing of course only on the Asus P5Q Pro Turbo related questions.
Alternatively, if the moderators feel that I should have posted here, please, let me know about it or simply transfer my posting here and delete the thread I created.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## javih

Okay, I drop to 1.2 V and it's estable. I build this cpu because I see a guy with a x5460 3,8GHz, 4gb Ram ddr2 and a hd 7850 who has 250 fps on csgo, but I only have 125-150 with the same settings.





So the difference is due to the csgo or to the cpu?
I have a x5460 3,8GHz, GTX 670, 4 gb ram ddr2


----------



## rockedout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> I re-seat the cooler three times. I dont know if the multi es 9.5 stock
> I do an OC
> 
> Now 1200 on cpu z bench, but I watch videos of x5460 with 5000 (3000 stock), so is the cpu?
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 4GHz (video) vs 3.8 GHz (mine)


*First.* Here's the magic. The version of the "CPU-Z" the video uploader was using was 1.77.
Here is my result with Q9400 @ 3.68Ghz (2.66 base) using ver. 1.77 on the *LEFT*, and result from using current version (ver. 1.82) on the *RIGHT*.


*2nd.* Are those core temps your idle temps? cause it seem a little high. according to this intel page (https://ark.intel.com/products/33087/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5460-12M-Cache-3_16-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB), Tcase is 63. If those are your idle temp, you will hit Tcase in no time. You said you used CM 412S for cooler. I use CM 212, pretty much same thing just different variants for regions, considering specs and cooling review-wise. Perhaps, X5460's 120W tdp? cause my 212 is having no problem cooling my Q9400. Here are my results:



Both setting are stable.
How I did it was I started from i think it was 360 FSB and went increment of 5 at a time.
Increase, boot, try (if does BSOD during boot, crash during or after boot or crash during stress test), if crash increase Vcore one step, if still crash more Vcore. When I get stable (i.e., no BSOD, crash or freeze), run the stress test to get max temp.
If the temp reaches Tcase, reboot to BIOS, drop FSB and Vcore. If BSOD, then increase Vcore only.
I heard that it's not really a problem running your CPU above Tcase, but I chose not to do it.
Lots of trial and error and countless BSOD and boot, but I achieved Q9400 2nd place on userbenchmark with everyday usable settings lol.
http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/SpeedTest/244/IntelR-CoreTM2-Quad-CPU----Q9400----266GHz
How is your overall case air flow? I have one 120mm intake fan on the front and 120mm exhaust to the back and my reference GTX 660 Ti blows all the air to the back of the case.

*Last*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *javih*
> 
> Okay, I drop to 1.2 V and it's estable. I build this cpu because I see a guy with a x5460 3,8GHz, 4gb Ram ddr2 and a hd 7850 who has 250 fps on csgo, but I only have 125-150 with the same settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the difference is due to the csgo or to the cpu?
> I have a x5460 3,8GHz, GTX 670, 4 gb ram ddr2


This guy also using older version of CPU-Z. Already showed demonstration above.
Also, the guy is not gaming in 1080p. In the video description, it says "Resolution : 1280x1024 for 75 hz. Global Shadow : High Shader : Very High MSAA : 4x AA : 16x". He's running the game in 1280x1024 stretched on the 1080p monitor. What settings did you run the game to get that result? or try benchmarking again with the same settings as that guy and see how much the differences are.
Your GTX 670 should outperform over HD 7850 and that 0.05 Ghz shouldn't give that much of performance difference like twice the framerate.


----------



## ocman

*Glad OCN is back!*

So am I~ =)

How do we all like the new platform of OCN?

Note: I am not sure how to get a new poll up for this thread. Admin staff, please advise. Thanks!


----------



## ocman

*Glad OCN is back!*

How are you all doing lately?


----------



## rockedout

It's been 10ys since my Q9400 has been released, so I made this video.
Thanks for sticking with me all these years my friend.

2 days to run benchmarks, record and edit video.
40 minutes for rendering in 1080p 60fps.
3 hrs to upload.

All done using this system.


----------



## ocman

rockedout said:


> It's been 10ys since my Q9400 has been released, so I made this video.
> Thanks for sticking with me all these years my friend.
> 
> 2 days to run benchmarks, record and edit video.
> 40 minutes for rendering in 1080p 60fps.
> 3 hrs to upload.
> 
> All done using this system.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqaVRshEIeA&t=17s


Not bad Bro~ And the video is in 1080p 60Hz HD!!!

On the other hand, I realize I have been using 2nd computers... yet they are not that slow (came with xeon CPU) after upgrading to more RAMs and SSD... it is still very usable! tongue out


----------



## rockedout

Yeah. The video came out to be just under 3GB for mere 10 min clip.
That's why it took 3 hrs to upload through 2mbps upload speed.
I never felt the need to upgrade my internet until now..

I've got an 2700k that I use for HTPC that my nephew use to game sometimes, but this is still my main one.
Still haven't got around to setup the q9550 with ddr3 I have. Will update when I do.


----------



## Boorock

*Yep, that 10yrs old P5Q Turbo saying "hi" with a Xeon X5470*

Ready for the "pure power" of a Xeon X5470 on a 10yrs old ASUS P5Q Turbo ?

Hit it !

The Fastest P5Q Turbo with a Xeon X5470 + GTX 1060 on the Planet! (Still... )

3Dmark FireStrike
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13179515

3Dmark TimeSpy
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2159660

3Dmark FireStrike comparison:
X5470 vs. i3 7300 / i3 7100 / Pentium G4560 with GTX 1060 6GB !
https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13179515/fs/12813019/fs/13564509/fs/12250709#

...and here are some more scores with the older AMD R9 380 4GB

3Dmark FireStrike
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/11549992

CPU-Z
http://valid.x86.fr/v42h4g

It's good to have a XEON on P5Q Turbo


----------



## Spinal13

I just recently sold my dual core 3.0 setup and it did great on a lot of newer games in 1080 and ran 60fps. Crazy to think about really. Ended up hitting 4.2ghz stable with 8 gb of gskill 1000mhz and a gtx 660. got a sweet deal on a Asus rog G53XS but sadly it has a bad battery and I cant update the bios. D=
Overall though this laptop is a beast doing 3ghz on turbo from 2ghz on this quad core.


----------



## rockedout

Boorock said:


> Ready for the "pure power" of a Xeon X5470 on a 10yrs old ASUS P5Q Turbo ?
> 
> Hit it !
> 
> The Fastest P5Q Turbo with a Xeon X5470 + GTX 1060 on the Planet! (Still... )
> 
> 3Dmark FireStrike
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13179515
> 
> 3Dmark TimeSpy
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2159660
> 
> 3Dmark FireStrike comparison:
> X5470 vs. i3 7300 / i3 7100 / Pentium G4560 with GTX 1060 6GB !
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13179515/fs/12813019/fs/13564509/fs/12250709#
> 
> ...and here are some more scores with the older AMD R9 380 4GB
> 
> 3Dmark FireStrike
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/11549992
> 
> CPU-Z
> http://valid.x86.fr/v42h4g
> 
> It's good to have a XEON on P5Q Turbo


That's some nice OC.
I thought about going to xeon, but no sellers in my region that sells xeon.
What do you use for cooler?


----------



## Droidriven

rockedout said:


> That's some nice OC.
> I thought about going to xeon, but no sellers in my region that sells xeon.
> What do you use for cooler?


They are almost dirt cheap on ebay and they are plentiful.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## QuocienT_SVK

Hello, i own 10 years old P5Q PRO. Modded bios from previous site works perfectly, its great. Recently i find out, that, EFI bios should exist for P5Q motherboards. Is it true, is it still avalible?

https://forum.facepunch.com/f/hwsw/visz/ASUS-EFI-GUI-BIOS-for-P5Q-series-Motherboards/1/

Thank You


----------



## Milan SERBIA

*pq5 pro turbo what xeon to buy*

hi l know for all rules l just have fast tip l have pq5 pro turbo 4x1 gb ram transcend and lc power new 600w and cpu is xeon e5440 l have big action because is christimas and l dont no what to do and not have that knoweldge for xeon proccesors l read on forums and see 5 sites benchmark cpu world cpu boos user benchamrk etc. this is list of cpu Intel® Xeon® X5460 (3.16 GHz, 12M Cache, 1333 MHz FSB) - 2380 din ★ Akcija
Intel® Xeon® X5450 (3.00 GHz, 12M Cache, 1333 MHz FSB) 
Intel® Xeon® E5472 (3.00 GHz, 12M Cache, 1600 MHz FSB) 
Intel® Xeon® E5462 (2.80 GHz, 12M Cache, 1600 MHz FSB) all cpu is 20 to 30 dollars that is cheap for my contry l living in serbia 
Intel® Xeon® E5450 (3.00 GHz, 12M Cache, 1333 MHz FSB) 

sorry for my bas english l true to explain my situacion l dont no what to buy cpu mobo is good l dont heav 100euro only 20 30 for that cpu and cooller is cooler master with heatsink evo 212 like that maybe l dont no sure,and l never before sending message like this,lm not guy love overclock l learn some how to time comes, know just to buy best xeon from this list l text to you to tell me and help me l dont have friend or another friend to ask him,l register if need that when you tell me sorry l dont use forums and no how because l send this text to you l send picture when maybe need that..please answwer fasters possible and soory for bad english l just not love google translate.


----------



## agentx007

@Milan SERBIA DO *NOT* buy Intel® Xeon® E5472 or Intel® Xeon® E5462.
They are worthless since you already have E5440. Just Manually set 1600MHz FSB (400MHz in actual BIOS), and you are fine.
Unless you need higher multiplier, there isn't much point of exchanging CPU (I assume you have E0 revision - check in CPU-z if not sure).


----------



## Milan SERBIA

thanks for reply lm very happy for that,l check its say CO, I do not know anything about the overclock but what you told me I know that l try after this and say to you temp and that,l upgrade two coolers cheap in my case know that of that e5440 cpu is 40 gpu 38,moterboard 20,on full load 10up that its not scary,that very good,but l have lc600w lm not sure that ok for this step know this is link and word of my https://www.gigatron.rs/napajanja/l...fJKYHeXbMnIJVRfTahKBQTYHr8Hi2vTcaAksqEALw_wcB
LC-Power napajanje 600W LC600H-12 V2.31 what you think about these two cpu x version X5460,X5450 -1333fsb,and just to say this lm late whit this repply because I did not expect an answer at all,because l sennd private message to oscar,and know to see that l just remeber and you repply tnx man,and on this group I have the right to ask another question or not litle my little google translate...


----------



## Milan SERBIA

**** **** **** this is great you are genius 3.4ghz like that hahahah this is great,but temp is 60c lm afraid litle know l monitor buy hw monitor and speccy always that two programs on on my screan know lm afraid to play the game,l know 80 normal for you guys for me that its not normal my case and part in him no dust l clean when borned now its 52 what to do that its not normal,its xeon x better or not repply when have time to chat litle about this,I hope I'm not boring..


----------



## Milan SERBIA

sorry for spaming l remember hw monitor cpu vcore 1.117 v know its 1.272 vin1 1.7, +3.3v-3.2V

+5V-4.8V
+12V-11.821V
vin6.0.8V
cpu.amper somethink 10-30A cpu power 15-22W

l do stress test with cpu-z on cpu temp its be 52.know its 69 l screenshot easy that when do with 400fsb and stess test ..and l cool cpu with this coller CPU Hladnjak 775/1151/2066/AM4 Cooler Master Hyper 412S its garbage l think so to put a cooler on the other side on that cpu cooler to have two cooler to able to fine overclock to now reach 70c like that,one more that its l know cheap case l put on cooler with silicon under cd and down on gpu one more little amd 5000rpm its cooled and up on mobo gpu with silicon lm not able right know to buy new case and cooler filter all that stuf with time l buy its for 20days l hope so,l put new picture to see that this is not realy life.l do score test with cinebech its 70c ofcorse and core its 300 on 300fsb same score its big heat in case l have only to make holle on case and put coller l turn on all add coller lm not know what to do now l have only 20dollars for 10days what its best none l know ****


----------



## KingT

Milan SERBIA said:


> sorry for spaming l remember hw monitor cpu vcore 1.117 v know its 1.272 vin1 1.7, +3.3v-3.2V
> 
> +5V-4.8V
> +12V-11.821V
> vin6.0.8V
> cpu.amper somethink 10-30A cpu power 15-22W
> 
> l do stress test with cpu-z on cpu temp its be 52.know its 69 l screenshot easy that when do with 400fsb and stess test ..and l cool cpu with this coller CPU Hladnjak 775/1151/2066/AM4 Cooler Master Hyper 412S its garbage l think so to put a cooler on the other side on that cpu cooler to have two cooler to able to fine overclock to now reach 70c like that,one more that its l know cheap case l put on cooler with silicon under cd and down on gpu one more little amd 5000rpm its cooled and up on mobo gpu with silicon lm not able right know to buy new case and cooler filter all that stuf with time l buy its for 20days l hope so,l put new picture to see that this is not realy life.l do score test with cinebech its 70c ofcorse and core its 300 on 300fsb same score its big heat in case l have only to make holle on case and put coller l turn on all add coller lm not know what to do now l have only 20dollars for 10days what its best none l know ****


Cooler Master Hyper 412S is not garbage, it's just that you have 9 cm fans on it, it should have bigger 12cm fans (thats 120mm ).
With 120mm fans it would cool that CPU much better, I had Hyper 212 with 2x 120mm Fans and it was great for my Q9550 @ 3.9GHz, core temps under stress test like Prime 95 or IBT were at 80C max.

As long as you keep your Core temperatures under 80C it is all good.

PS pozdrav iz Sarajeva.

CHEERS..


----------



## Milan SERBIA

pozdrav i tebi bracala znaci da stavim 120 a gde da nadjem takav isti bog te mazo,i ofcorse l buy gts 450palit sonic ddr5 1gb its best for all games its not big deal what graphisc to buy


----------



## Milan SERBIA

i na ploci imam jedan cetvoro pinski i tri sa za tri pina a dal mora idetican kuler kao sto posedujem ili moze bilo koji samo da je to ta velicina i naravno taj bi morao da se smontira namontira nije predvicen


----------



## Milan SERBIA

l have gts 450 1gb 128bit satro need 400w power my question when l clock xeon e5440 C0 to 400fsb l think 460is better my lc power 600w its good to max clock or not???


----------



## Milan SERBIA

people l clock my cpu to 400fsb and gts palit 1gb ddr5 128bit clock to core voltage to 1950 core 950 memory 2000 now my question l scary about temp with this setting play cs go all max 16xanti 60fps 70 50 its smottly runnig temp of cpu and gpu max 70 north bridge 50 when l back on default clock temp drop by 10c now by braing blow when l play cs go on this or default setting on all high that is max no ultra and anti two anti on 2x then its buggy 40fps drop to 30 when l have message on gmail guy tell me of this clock gpu and l then put all max in cs go and then its 60 and 70fps l dont no why its that sorry l extreply train my brain to speak english without google translate for one year be better l hope so please answer to chat l dont have any friend to have knowedge for this


----------



## KingT

70C on the Core is not bad temp for that CPU.

If you don't go over 80C on the Core temperatures you're OK.

CHEERS..


----------



## Milan SERBIA

ok thanks,and its ok lc power 600w power supply for this overclock l clock max on 450fsb but its rise temp, l use that when buy new case with big fans


----------



## Milan SERBIA

l ask on page 653 but your dont aswer me? Sorry for borring, please tell what second fan is best for Cooler Master Hyper 412S? do you have name or link plese tell me to buy that and l dont have any question anymore


----------



## Droidriven

Milan SERBIA said:


> l ask on page 653 but your dont aswer me? Sorry for borring, please tell what second fan is best for Cooler Master Hyper 412S? do you have name or link plese tell me to buy that and l dont have any question anymore


If you want about the best fans you can get, try this:

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/GLW9TW/noctua-case-fan-nff12industrialppc2000

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan SERBIA

tnx for info,ofcorse l know noctua its best and l inform litle for hyper 412s buy not find any thing l find for 212 evo and one man say on some forum it best static presure one cpu then two cpu for exaple when l buy two noctua 120mm fan and put on this 412s down temperature by 5celsius l dont no what to do now buy l manage to overclock to 400fsb max temp its 82 with inter burn strees test and furmark program but l very happy to down temprature by 10c what to do to buy two noctua or if have noctua with statis presure that is best with static then airfol static push air read litle all day today...and 450fsp but l scare l dont no if enoufg my power supply http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/netzteile/standard/lc600h-12-v231/, sorry for all this theme in all message,l see its best termal paste Noctua NT-H1 and ARCTIC MX-2 and for quad core applying paste with line not a dot do put . on this,,evryone has their opinion because that l read and ask here to put all together and have very best perfomanse and not to much price,l try to second time use google translate,but if you dont hate to read big message that its not big deal.lm very glad. please chat few message to not bi boring man 


I am very glad that I have the honor to be with this community


----------



## Droidriven

Milan SERBIA said:


> tnx for info,ofcorse l know noctua its best and l inform litle for hyper 412s buy not find any thing l find for 212 evo and one man say on some forum it best static presure one cpu then two cpu for exaple when l buy two noctua 120mm fan and put on this 412s down temperature by 5celsius l dont no what to do now buy l manage to overclock to 400fsb max temp its 82 with inter burn strees test and furmark program but l very happy to down temprature by 10c what to do to buy two noctua or if have noctua with statis presure that is best with static then airfol static push air read litle all day today...and 450fsp but l scare l dont no if enoufg my power supply http://www.lc-power.com/en/product/netzteile/standard/lc600h-12-v231/, sorry for all this theme in all message,l see its best termal paste Noctua NT-H1 and ARCTIC MX-2 and for quad core applying paste with line not a dot do put . on this,,evryone has their opinion because that l read and ask here to put all together and have very best perfomanse and not to much price,l try to second time use google translate,but if you dont hate to read big message that its not big deal.lm very glad. please chat few message to not bi boring man
> 
> 
> I am very glad that I have the honor to be with this community


The video below is a review of the Hyper 412s with Noctua NF-F12 fan.






The video below gives suggestions about static vs airflow.






The video below gives a demonstration of various fan setups.






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan SERBIA

tnx very much for info,l google on internet lm not find anything for this 412s my cooler for cpu,l just talk about that yestreday,l try and today nothing and just talking mom and dad about this now leave me lm so boring just talking about pc l use mom and dad tv for pc because that levaing l just kidding,show how much l have knowledge of english,tnx for video big kiss,l watch later.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

TNX mate l see now all three videos,l tell when buy,noctua cooller,and l think its best artic silver 5 buy wait 200hour to have full cooled...


----------



## Milan SERBIA

only l have question for you then is master important how to upgrade my hyper 412s with Noctua NF-F12 l read on my forums pcaxe see look its best that cooler and l think its cheap,only l have dilemma how to put noctua on my hyper 412s because on one side have for that clipers I do not know the correct name and on the other hand there is no,my question is I'll have to screw on the other side? l figuret out now my ******* contry l loving this l buy 412s but now see l have Hyper H412R how to mount noctua on h412r that is my.l try it now l put on other side its easy,l upload pic on link http://prntscr.com/md11dx see it please,I appreciate your help very much


----------



## bartzy2

I have a standard P5Q Pro. Which GPUs can it work with? Can I use GTX 1060? Radeon RX 580?

Thanks!


----------



## agentx007

Every GPU that isn't UEFI only.
I can confirm GTX 1080 running on P45/X48.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

l have same question,l have one gts450 palit sonic 1gb ddr5 nvidia to have crosfire two palit sonic gt450 can power supply my 600w lc can support two gts 450,and one more hyper 412r can l put two noctua NF-F12? please anwer on this two question,tnx very much l really appreciate it...


----------



## bartzy2

agentx007 said:


> Every GPU that isn't UEFI only.
> I can confirm GTX 1080 running on P45/X48.


How can I know that a GPU is not UEFI only? What should I search for in the specs?

Also, I have a QX9650 CPU. What would be a good value GPU to avoid too much bottlenecks?

Thanks again.


----------



## agentx007

DirectX 12 capable GPUs are all UEFI/Legacy (in case of some 600 series cards from NV, a vBIOS patch may be needed for UEFI support), exception to that are some AMD ones that support UEFI only (no legacy code in vBIOS). 
NV is Legacy/UEFI, however OEM cards may be different than regular ones.

I read you can add Legacy support to AMD cards by modding it's vBIOS (I don't know how to do it though).

Basic way to check if your card has UEFI support is to load GPU-z (it shows if card is UEFI capable).

PS. I should add, "legacy" cards will work in UEFI boards - they simply can't do GOP for fast boot.


----------



## bartzy2

agentx007 said:


> DirectX 12 capable GPUs are all UEFI/Legacy (in case of some 600 series cards from NV, a vBIOS patch may be needed for UEFI support), exception to that are some AMD ones that support UEFI only (no legacy code in vBIOS).
> NV is Legacy/UEFI, however OEM cards may be different than regular ones.
> 
> I read you can add Legacy support to AMD cards by modding it's vBIOS (I don't know how to do it though).
> 
> Basic way to check if your card has UEFI support is to load GPU-z (it shows if card is UEFI capable).
> 
> PS. I should add, "legacy" cards will work in UEFI boards - they simply can't do GOP for fast boot.


Thanks.

Is this card seems to you to be UEFI only for example? https://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Rad...ie=UTF8&qid=1550744571&sr=1-4&keywords=rx+570

Also, do you have any suggestions regarding my question for a GPU that the QX9650 won't be a huge bottleneck for?


----------



## agentx007

Don't know about RX 570. I read some HD7770 had booting problems on some LGA 775 boards, however I didn't tried/read about RX series specificly.

As for bottlenecking, anything faster than GTX 680 without CPU OC isn't a good idea (unless you want to push 1440p/4k resolution).
With CPU OC (4GHz+ and 8GB+ RAM), I'd go for around GTX 980 performance.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

agentx007 do you know or not no just say dont no because l waiting one months for this answer this lc power 600w is enough for two palit 450gts l have p5q pro turbo and l have xeon e5440 CO stepping


----------



## agentx007

How can I know if RX 570 works, if I don't own one to check for 100% ?
Does 390X work ?
Sure.
And that's pretty much it as far as testing my AMD cards went so far.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

tell me please for two gts 450 crosfire or not? lc power 600w is enough? without oc xeon e5440 and that gpu l have p5q pro turbo


----------



## bartzy2

agentx007 said:


> Don't know about RX 570. I read some HD7770 had booting problems on some LGA 775 boards, however I didn't tried/read about RX series specificly.
> 
> As for bottlenecking, anything faster than GTX 680 without CPU OC isn't a good idea (unless you want to push 1440p/4k resolution).
> With CPU OC (4GHz+ and 8GB+ RAM), I'd go for around GTX 980 performance.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## agentx007

Milan SERBIA said:


> tell me please for two gts 450 crosfire or not? lc power 600w is enough? without oc xeon e5440 and that gpu l have p5q pro turbo


Should be fine.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

my life is easier now tnx man really sorry for asking so many time buy for ten days l buying one more gts 450 my in pc is palit brand two l need same brand or for crosfire gygabate and palit or need to be two palit gts 450 its 30$ for me is enough


----------



## agentx007

You don't have to worry about crossfire - NV cards don't support it (it's only for ATI/AMD cards).

While NV cards do support similar technology called SLI, your board does not support that. 
So going Multi GPU isn't possible with GTS 450 (you need nForce chipset for that on LGA 775 platform).

However, here's something worth checking out : LINK


----------



## Milan SERBIA

ok man l crossfire amd or ati but lm not undresendt how to force chipset its possible to have on this mobo two gts 450


----------



## Milan SERBIA

or have any guide how to have gts450 on p5q pro turbo its easier for you,undresend me when read you message l bit sad because l plan to buy one more gts 450 price is low 30$ but for me its very good.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

you dont tell me about that my xeon e5440 not support two gpu?


----------



## agentx007

CPU on LGA 775 doesn't care about GPUs you are using. It's all MBs work to make multi-GPU support working.
Here's something about making non-SLI boards capacle of SLI : LINK


----------



## Milan SERBIA

hey man need quick answer l buy fantastic amd sapphire r9 270x its more better then gts 450, my question is l have sure bootleneck with my xeon e5440 what cpu is enough for r9 270x l have pq5 pro turbo...


----------



## Milan SERBIA

hey man need quick answer l buy fantastic amd sapphire r9 270x its more better then gts 450, my question is l have sure bootleneck with my xeon e5440 what cpu is enough for r9 270x l have pq5 pro turbo...


----------



## agentx007

It will be OK.
Throw more graphics details in game settings (like VSR), and you will be GPU limited in no time.


----------



## Milan SERBIA

but do you know better cpu for pq5 pro turbo my mobo or no better then xeon e5440?


----------



## Milan SERBIA

*Milan SERBIA*

man help me l just fund out to my xeon able to overclock to 450fsb no any problem just to buy noctua d-15 that all,and l wonder what ram modul is be best for pq5 pro turbo fsb 1333 multipler (6-8.5) stepping -6 revision C0 l be very happy if you know 4gbx4 -16 max and 1000mhz or 800 max mhz l find server 4gb x 4 dell 800mhz for 50euros server ram but l dont no about that please answer fast if you cant


----------



## Droidriven

Milan SERBIA said:


> man help me l just fund out to my xeon able to overclock to 450fsb no any problem just to buy noctua d-15 that all,and l wonder what ram modul is be best for pq5 pro turbo fsb 1333 multipler (6-8.5) stepping -6 revision C0 l be very happy if you know 4gbx4 -16 max and 1000mhz or 800 max mhz l find server 4gb x 4 dell 800mhz for 50euros server ram but l dont no about that please answer fast if you cant


I'm not certain, but, 1100mhz RAM is the sweet spot on most P45 boards, I believe. I have 8GB 1000mhz Mushkin Redline in my P5Q Pro Turbo that I'd be willing get rid of if you are interested.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan SERBIA

l very intrested but l dont undstend l think you get me your ram or pc for how much? and tnx for info l try to get that answer two months


----------



## Milan SERBIA

and because why you get off your rid some strange there


----------



## Droidriven

Milan SERBIA said:


> and because why you get off your rid some strange there


Sorry, I don't spend much time in this forum any more. 

I have several LGA 775 motherboards and processors, I also have some LGA 771 Xeon processors and some of the pinmod stickers to convert 775-771, and I have several sets of 2GB 800 mhz Corsair RAM stocks, some 2GB 800 mhz GSkill RAM, some 2GB 800mhz OCZ fatal1ty RAM and 4 sticks of 2GB 1000 mhz Mushkin Redline.

I also have some 775 coolers. I have a lot of 775/771 parts, enough for 5 or 6 rigs, at least. 

I'd sell the 4 x 2GB 1000mhz sticks of Mushkin RAM for $60 USD

I have some Q6600 processors, I have some X5460 processors and I think I have some other processors but I'm not sure what they are.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan SERBIA

me to,its to expensive that ram for me,l dont no l have a job for one monts l have money then l see what is best buy,and tell me what coollers have like noctua d 15 with one fan or two and put price please if ok for me l buy for you cooler l wont l have now in my pc cooler master hyper 412r but l try to oc my xeon e5440 on 400fsb that is 3.8ghz temp is use dont use pc 50-60 but this summer is hot now 30 35c when play game full usage 75 l dont love to see 60 75 is for me so high l wont to buy cooler l dont no yet to oc to 400 and temp is 60max and then l putm 450fsb that is 80 90


----------



## Milan SERBIA

that is cheap l **** up,sorry l buy crossair dominator 4x2gb 1066mhz for same price 60$ then l thingk give me list all cpu you have for lga 771 and 775 or give me you facebook need some parts right away


----------



## Milan SERBIA

l using now x5460 this cpu is beast to you know all score in benchmark r15 is 320 when set up to 3.8ghz its 420 score vcore 1.312 temp 70max l use now new case with six fans noctua 3000rpm all six and l buy new coller and put noctua on him because my case only 160mm max height coller


----------



## Droidriven

Milan SERBIA said:


> l using now x5460 this cpu is beast to you know all score in benchmark r15 is 320 when set up to 3.8ghz its 420 score vcore 1.312 temp 70max l use now new case with six fans noctua 3000rpm all six and l buy new coller and put noctua on him because my case only 160mm max height coller


Yes, the x5460 and x5470 are pretty close to the best CPU's you can get for overclocking on 775.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Milan SERBIA

Always is but what is better for my dimensions l have ms aqarius pro to put air coller with radiotor max is 240mm that is two fan 12cm 24cm or air coller with dimension 160mm,these only l have in my contry ANTEC,THERMALTAKE,LC-POWER,COLLER MASTER,DEEP COOL,(now l use fsp windale 6 its to large for my case) that all coller is 160mm or less for water l dont no what is best with 240mm dimensions,please help me with this l have and dominator 1066mhz ddr2 2gb x4modul ram memory,to oc xeon and to have best colling system,water system only no nzxt and corssair that is not way to mount on 775socket


----------



## WarDaddy755

Hello, after updating my bios to an older version using the usb the pc won't post anymore, no beep no display, fan spins green light.

Is there any way to flash the bios without getting a new bios chip?


----------



## Milan SERBIA

HI ALL, l need help l wont to buy 775 motherboard with ddr3 ram memory to can put my parts sapphire r9 270x and xeon x5460


----------



## minivanracer

Hi, I know this thread hasn't been updated in over a year, but I'm looking for info on if you can configure the p5q pro turbo to boot from an ssd installed in a pcie slot. I'm thinking of purchasing an m.2 drive and an adapter to try and get a faster drive connection. I'd be happy with the sata II ssd but a m.2 drive and adapter are about the same price as the sata ssd so I figured I'd see if it's possible.


----------



## agentx007

It will work. 
You will need Clover or DUET to boot from it though.


----------



## Whitedrops

Hello, I've a P5Q PRO from 2008 and now a XEON,
is possible to have a good bios with microcode?

Thank You very much


----------



## agentx007

I use those : https://genius239239.neocities.org/771/asus.htm


----------



## iakovl

decided to "revive" my old dusty P5Q Pro that ran e8400, with some Xeon X5450 from Ali and donate it
the question is SLBBE or SLASB and why?


----------



## agentx007

SLBBE, because with E0 you have a lower chande of getting a "dud" for OC (and they should be less leaky/require slightly less Vcore for given frequency/may work with higher FSB better).


----------



## ysh

agentx007 said:


> DirectX 12 capable GPUs are all UEFI/Legacy (in case of some 600 series cards from NV, a vBIOS patch may be needed for UEFI support), exception to that are some AMD ones that support UEFI only (no legacy code in vBIOS).
> NV is Legacy/UEFI, however OEM cards may be different than regular ones.
> 
> I read you can add Legacy support to AMD cards by modding it's vBIOS (I don't know how to do it though).
> 
> Basic way to check if your card has UEFI support is to load GPU-z (it shows if card is UEFI capable).
> 
> PS. I should add, "legacy" cards will work in UEFI boards - they simply can't do GOP for fast boot.


Sorry I know the post is too old but maybe someone find this useful, Asus P5Q deluxe has actually EFI BIOS !
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?200109-Modded-ASUS-P5Q-Pro-Deluxe-Premium-BIOS
View attachment 2464751


----------



## Mr. Hyde

I found this decade old setup in a original HAF 932 and was thinking about bringing it back to full glory for one last run, has 8GB ram and the Q9400. I still have enough water cooling equipment from builds to do 3 custom loops still laying around, so may give over clocking the CPU a shot.

Question is this still has the old HD4870. I was thinking of putting in a RX570 or RX580... What are the chances here of those working with the BIOS?
Main purpose would be to use it as a secondary machine for editing videos (Davinci Resolve). 

Thanks! 

Edit: I see someone has posted a link to an UEFI supported BIOS...


----------

